# NEW CLs* Let's TALK about the new styles!



## JetSetGo!

Pics here:

http://forum.purseblog.com/loubouti...cls-spring-2011-pics-info-only-no-634840.html

Previous chat thread for reference.

http://forum.purseblog.com/christia...ls-lets-talk-about-new-styles-vol-639957.html


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

YAY! new thread


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

Weeee!!!


----------



## PyAri

yay!


----------



## candyapples88

Got word that the black/nude Magos have been shipped out and CL Vegas should be receiving them soon!!!!


----------



## jenayb

^^ Yep. Madison is expecting them this week as well. Gah! 160 or 140!?


----------



## hazeltt

candyapples88 said:


> Got word that the black/nude Magos have been shipped out and CL Vegas should be receiving them soon!!!!



I did not just read this!


----------



## candyapples88

jenaywins said:


> ^^ Yep. Madison is expecting them this week as well. Gah! 160 or 140!?



I was contemplating the same thing. I'm 5'7 and all my friends for some reason are minions...while I'm like a tree. However, heels look sooo much better when the heel is higher. 160 for me!!


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

eeep! i wonder when Saks pre-orders will ship.


----------



## jenayb

candyapples88 said:


> I was contemplating the same thing. I'm 5'7 and all my friends for some reason are minions...while I'm like a tree. However, heels look sooo much better when the heel is higher. 160 for me!!



Aw see I'm a shorty so I don't consider how tall my shoes will make me... Just that they make me taller in general so that's a plus for me! 

A tree... Heh.

I'm just trying to think about how practical these will be. Honestly though I really feel that this is a style which will really LOOK better as a 160, KWIM?


----------



## candyapples88

jenaywins said:


> Aw see I'm a shorty so I don't consider how tall my shoes will make me... Just that they make me taller in general so that's a plus for me!
> 
> A tree... Heh.
> 
> I'm just trying to think about how practical these will be. Honestly though I really feel that this is a style which will really LOOK better as a 160, KWIM?



I'm curious if the 160 will have a higher platform, or just a higher heel. I don't think the heel height will effect the practicality of this shoe because it's a pump and doesn't _look_ impractical....does that make sense? Faraasha tried the 140 I believe and it still looked nice.


----------



## jenayb

candyapples88 said:


> I'm curious if the 160 will have a higher platform, or just a higher heel. I don't think the heel height will effect the practicality of this shoe because it's a pump and doesn't _look_ impractical....does that make sense? Faraasha tried the 140 I believe and it still looked nice.



Well, I can only assume that this will essentially be the same as the Maggie 160 which has a bigger platform than the 140...


----------



## jessb646

NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> eeep! i wonder when Saks pre-orders will ship.



What did you pre-order? I got a phone call two of my pre-orders got CANCELED. So I got in touch with my SA in NY and she told me she would tell me right when they get shipment.


----------



## jenayb

jessb646 said:


> What did you pre-order? I got a phone call two of my pre-orders got CANCELED. So I got in touch with my SA in NY and she told me she would tell me right when they get shipment.



Which styles were cancelled for you?


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

jessb646 said:


> What did you pre-order? I got a phone call two of my pre-orders got CANCELED. So I got in touch with my SA in NY and she told me she would tell me right when they get shipment.



oh no! i hope i didnt miss any calls or emails. i pre-ordered the Mago from Saks.com the morning they posted!


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> oh no! i hope i didnt miss any calls or emails. i pre-ordered the Mago from Saks.com the morning they posted!



Sigh of relief: Order status: processed. no ETA on shipment though


----------



## candyapples88

NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> oh no! i hope i didnt miss any calls or emails. i pre-ordered the Mago from Saks.com the morning they posted!



The Mago is still available for pre-order on the website, so I don't think they were cancelled.


----------



## jenayb

candyapples88 said:


> The Mago is still available for pre-order on the website, so I don't think they were cancelled.



Definitely not cancelled. The latest date they will ship is 4/30. 

The more I look at the black/beige, the more I think I might go for the RB/beige...


----------



## jeshika

jenaywins said:


> Definitely not cancelled. The latest date they will ship is 4/30.
> 
> The more I look at the black/beige, the more I think I might go for the RB/beige...



but how about your namesake, penguin?


----------



## candyapples88

jenaywins said:


> Definitely not cancelled. The latest date they will ship is 4/30.
> 
> The more I look at the black/beige, the more I think I might go for the RB/beige...



Another dilemma I was facing as well, however, I just got the RB WS Biancas....so can't justify another pair of RB shoes. I think you should go for the RB if you don't have a pair.


----------



## jenayb

jeshika said:


> but how about your namesake, penguin?



I should have added that I'm leaning more and more toward both.  

Would that be ridiculous? Where is *Nat*??? I need her in here to tell me that is not ridiculous!


----------



## jenayb

candyapples88 said:


> Another dilemma I was facing as well, however, I just got the RB WS Biancas....so can't justify another pair of RB shoes. I think you should go for the RB if you don't have a pair.





Good call. I haven't given into any RB yet... The closest I have is my navy blue suede Biancas ()

I've honestly been waiting for the Mago since last summer so I think I had better snag them both...


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

jenaywins said:


> I should have added that I'm leaning more and more toward both.
> 
> Would that be ridiculous? Where is *Nat*??? I need her in here to tell me that is not ridiculous!



DO IT. they're totally different shoes!!!


----------



## jessb646

jenaywins said:


> Which styles were cancelled for you?



Mago size 38 and miss boxe size 38 aswell in black, but i don't see it on the website anymore!


----------



## jenayb

NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> DO IT. they're totally different shoes!!!



Hehe! How did I know you would say that?  



jessb646 said:


> Mago size 38 and miss boxe size 38 aswell in black, but i don't see it on the website anymore!



Those were cancelled?? 

I'm so sorry, I would be heartbroken. Have you called CS? The Mago is definitely coming!!


----------



## jeshika

jenaywins said:


> I should have added that I'm leaning more and more toward both.
> 
> Would that be ridiculous? Where is *Nat*??? I need her in here to tell me that is not ridiculous!




haha, i'm getting them both. they are totally different shoes! 

jinx, *Nerdy*!


----------



## jenayb

jeshika said:


> haha, i'm getting them both. they are totally different shoes!



Dang! You _and_ *L*!?


----------



## jessb646

jenaywins said:


> Hehe! How did I know you would say that?
> 
> 
> 
> Those were cancelled??
> 
> I'm so sorry, I would be heartbroken. Have you called CS? The Mago is definitely coming!!



I did. They said it was a replenishment problem or something. But my SA at saks NY told me they were expecting the mago and she normally just sends me the styles I ask for right when they get in. but she doesn't have a definite date yet


----------



## candyapples88

jenaywins said:


> Good call. I haven't given into any RB yet... The closest I have is my navy blue suede Biancas ()
> 
> I've honestly been waiting for the Mago since last summer so I think I had better snag them both...



Another good call


----------



## candyapples88

jessb646 said:


> Mago size 38 and miss boxe size 38 aswell in black, but i don't see it on the website anymore!



They're on the website, but it seems that all the pre-orders have taken what they'll be receiving.


----------



## jenayb

jessb646 said:


> I did. They said it was a replenishment problem or something. But my SA at saks NY told me they were expecting the mago and she normally just sends me the styles I ask for right when they get in. but she doesn't have a definite date yet



Would you be open to the 160 HH? The boutiques should begin receiving them this week. If not, honestly... I wouldn't worry. I firmly believe that those who did not preorder will still have no issue getting this style. Wait for them to arrive in-store, or you could also try Nordys who is receiving the 140 in both colours.  



candyapples88 said:


> Another good call



Hehe!


----------



## jessb646

jenaywins said:


> Would you be open to the 160 HH? The boutiques should begin receiving them this week. If not, honestly... I wouldn't worry. I firmly believe that those who did not preorder will still have no issue getting this style. Wait for them to arrive in-store, or you could also try Nordys who is receiving the 140 in both colours.
> 
> 
> 
> Hehe!



Hm good idea, I might do both and see what happens! Thanks!


----------



## jenayb

jessb646 said:


> Hm good idea, I might do both and see what happens! Thanks!



No problem! 

I personally am really liking the idea of the 160s lately!


----------



## kett

I checked in at the Vegas CL boutique this week and I might be the only person lusting after these, but the 4A has shipped to Vegas. They will be receiving them in the taupe/silver python that is also being carried on Neiman Marcus and then they will have a black/dark silver python version. Should be there soon. WOOHOO!!


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

kett said:


> I checked in at the Vegas CL boutique this week and I might be the only person lusting after these, but the 4A has shipped to Vegas. They will be receiving them in the taupe/silver python that is also being carried on Neiman Marcus and then they will have a black/dark silver python version. Should be there soon. WOOHOO!!




thanks for sharing!! i love them!!!


----------



## BattyBugs

I love the 4A, but it is really high. I think I would have bit the bullet and ordered them already, if NM had not sold out.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

kett said:


> I checked in at the Vegas CL boutique this week and I might be the only person lusting after these, but the 4A has shipped to Vegas. They will be receiving them in the taupe/silver python that is also being carried on Neiman Marcus and then they will have a black/dark silver python version. Should be there soon. WOOHOO!!



^They're starting to grow on me 

Thanks Kett for the info!!!!


----------



## BattyBugs

I'd really love to see the black version. They are fairly reasonably priced.


----------



## pixiesparkle

yayy new thread!!! I'm soooooooooooooo excited about the Mago..I had a dream about them few nights ago..that must mean they're getting close


----------



## karwood

Woohoo! New thread!


----------



## clothingguru

*nat, carlinha, hazel, jenay, jeshika, far, nerdy*:  Ladies! I LOVE THEM!!!! 

Special thanks to : Car  For you always amazing MOD pics!


----------



## karwood

*Lady Indiana* at Barneys $925

http://www.barneys.com/Lady-Indiana/501073692,default,pd.html


----------



## jeNYC

^ the corset details


----------



## jenayb

As usual, I am tardy to the party, but...

*Batik Python Lady Peep owners!!* artyhat:

How did you size? I'm a 38.5 in patent LP, could I make a 39 or a 38 in the Batik Python work?  

*karwood*!?


----------



## Dessye

I'm 36.5 to 37 in LP and I ended up going with 36.5.  37 was too big.


----------



## jenayb

Dessye said:


> I'm 36.5 to 37 in LP and I ended up going with 36.5.  37 was too big.





Could I go a half size down? Madison thinks that a 38 would be fine if I stretch the toe box, but that the 39 would need padding.


----------



## Dessye

jenaywins said:


> Could I go a half size down? Madison thinks that a 38 would be fine if I stretch the toe box, but that the 39 would need padding.


 
I wouldn't get 39.  It will need lots of padding.  I was surprised how big 37 was on me.  1/2 inch gap in the heel of my larger foot.  Thank goodness I ended up going to Miami so I could pick them up!  Otherwise, 37 would have been too big and I don't like padding peeptoes.


----------



## jenayb

Dessye said:


> I wouldn't get 39.  It will need lots of padding.  I was surprised how big 37 was on me.  1/2 inch gap in the heel of my larger foot.  Thank goodness I ended up going to Miami so I could pick them up!  Otherwise, 37 would have been too big and I don't like padding peeptoes.



Hmm. I hate padding peep toes, too.


----------



## karwood

jenaywins said:


> As usual, I am tardy to the party, but...
> 
> *Batik Python Lady Peep owners!!* artyhat:
> 
> How did you size? I'm a 38.5 in patent LP, could I make a 39 or a 38 in the Batik Python work?
> 
> *karwood*!?





jenaywins said:


> Could I go a half size down? Madison thinks that a 38 would be fine if I stretch the toe box, but that the 39 would need padding.



I recommend that you keep searching for size 38.5. The toebox of the LP are very tight and narrow, and the size 38 will definitely be too painful on your toes. Size 39 will  be a bit too big and loose, especially with 150 heels. I also agree, I don't like padding peep-toes. If you are going to spend $1600+ on pair of shoes, you should really wait for the right size.


----------



## jenayb

karwood said:


> I recommend that you keep searching for size 38.5. The toebox of the LP are very tight and narrow, and the size 38 will definitely be too painful on your toes. Size 39 will  be a bit too big, especially for 150s. If you are going to spend $1600+ on pair of shoes, you really want them to fit you perfectly.



Thank you! I think you are right. The length on my 38.5 patent LP is dangerously close to being a bit too much, but the toe box is definitely tight. I think we are darn near the same size; did you take a 38.5? Pardon my asking.  

Madison only has a 38 or a 39. 

Tis not meant to be!


----------



## karwood

jenaywins said:


> Thank you! I think you are right. The length on my 38.5 patent LP is dangerously close to being a bit too much, but the toe box is definitely tight. I think we are darn near the same size; did you take a 38.5? Pardon my asking.
> 
> Madison only has a 38 or a 39.
> 
> Tis not meant to be!



My python batiks are Hyper Prive and I got them in size 39.  I have tried on the LPs in size 38,38 1/2 and 39. The size 38 1/2 was the best fit (lengthwise) for me , however I still did not like the feel of the toebox. It felt like my toes were being squashed together, I could literally feel my toes numb within minutes of wearing these shoes. Plus, when I did the test walked in the shoe salons, there was always this painful pinching on the top of my big toes.


----------



## clothingguru

jenaywins said:


> As usual, I am tardy to the party, but...
> 
> *Batik Python Lady Peep owners!!* artyhat:
> 
> How did you size? I'm a 38.5 in patent LP, could I make a 39 or a 38 in the Batik Python work?
> 
> *karwood*!?



I AM also a 38.5 in LP but Miami only had a 39 and i took them and at first they felt lose but when i actually put them on and walk around they are fine. Because your feet get warmer when in them and maybe swell a bit? I dunno i cant explain it. But the 39's work for me. The 38.5 would have been best but i couldnt pass them up. HTH


----------



## jenayb

karwood said:


> My python batiks are Hyper Prive and I got them in size 39.  I have tried on the LPs in size 38,38 1/2 and 39. The size 38 1/2 was the best fit (lengthwise) for me , however I still did not like the feel of the toebox. It felt like my toes were being squashed together, I could literally feel my toes numb within minutes of wearing these shoes. Plus, when I did the test walked in the shoe salons, there was always this painful pinching on the top of my big toes.





I totally forgot that you bought the HP, not the LP. 

I suppose the NP is always an option...


----------



## jenayb

clothingguru said:


> I AM also a 38.5 in LP but Miami only had a 39 and i took them and at first they felt lose but when i actually put them on and walk around they are fine. Because your feet get warmer when in them and maybe swell a bit? I dunno i cant explain it. But the 39's work for me. The 38.5 would have been best but i couldnt pass them up. HTH



Hi honey! Thanks for the input! I'm so nervous about ordering this style knowing that there's no way I can exchange them for a 38.5 if need be!


----------



## clothingguru

jenaywins said:


> Hi honey! Thanks for the input! I'm so nervous about ordering this style knowing that there's no way I can exchange them for a 38.5 if need be!



I know! and they are expensive so you want to make sure its the right fit. I hate that a boutique isnt RIGHT beside each and every one of us  haha. Then we could always try them on for fit first because you really never know. And my feet are super narrow too so sometimes what one TPF'er says for fit can be totally different to anothers  Wish we could help you out more.


----------



## jenayb

^^ Well, there is always the NP and the Pigalle 120...


----------



## clothingguru

jenaywins said:


> ^^ Well, there is always the NP and the Pigalle 120...


^ OOOH then get the NP!  Do they have your size?

edit: OH boy the pigalle is gorgeous too


----------



## Dessye

You know what would be great - if there was technology that could scan our feet and scan the shoes and then a computer could generate what the fit would be like in that shoe.  Hmmmm, business venture anyone


----------



## clothingguru

Dessye said:


> You know what would be great - if there was technology that could scan our feet and scan the shoes and then a computer could generate what the fit would be like in that shoe.  Hmmmm, business venture anyone



THAT would be A_MAZING!!!!!  all our problems solved! haha


----------



## jenayb

clothingguru said:


> ^ OOOH then get the NP!  Do they have your size?
> 
> edit: OH boy the pigalle is gorgeous too



They sure do have my size in the NP.... Idk if I could walk in the Pigalle 120 but they have my size, too!  



Dessye said:


> You know what would be great - if there was technology that could scan our feet and scan the shoes and then a computer could generate what the fit would be like in that shoe.  Hmmmm, business venture anyone



That would be AMAZING!


----------



## ntntgo

jenaywins said:


> ^^ Well, there is always the NP and the Pigalle 120...


 
*jenay*-you know that I will always tell you the truth.  I hate me Batik LPs.  I waited 6 months for those shoes and had the HPs and should have kept them but knew that I was getting the LPs in the mail and they were the one that I had my eye on from the beginning.

Let me also say that it pisses me off to no end that these shoes were supposed to be "sooooo special because they are hand painted and only coming in one style and blah, blah, blah" then they came out in every style known to man before the LPs. Ok, calm down.

Get a pair that are comfortable and fit.  Mine fit in the front and are my regular LP size (half size down) but still slip off my heel and they are so stiff because of the paint that I can't pad them like I've had to pad my other LPs that stretched to where my heel slips.

I know I'll get slammed from the LP lovers, and I have my share, believe me, but these aren't $1000 shoes.

*Kar* did the right thing and I should have listened to her and kept mine instead of letting my friend take them because she wanted them so badly.

Just get what is going to make you happy because these should be a pair that you will have for a long time.  Not sit in your closet...like my sad pair.


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*jenay- *my Batik LPs are tts a size 38. The toe box is perfect, slight heel slippage. I'm sure a 37.5 would have been better length wise, but killed my poor toes. HTH


----------



## clothingguru

jenaywins said:


> They sure do have my size in the NP.... Idk if I could walk in the Pigalle 120 but they have my size, too!



Well then...what are you waiting for Girl!


----------



## jenayb

ntntgo said:


> *jenay*-you know that I will always tell you the truth.  I hate me Batik LPs.  I waited 6 months for those shoes and had the HPs and should have kept them but knew that I was getting the LPs in the mail and they were the one that I had my eye on from the beginning.
> 
> Let me also say that it pisses me off to no end that these shoes were supposed to be "sooooo special because they are hand painted and only coming in one style and blah, blah, blah" then they came out in every style known to man before the LPs. Ok, calm down.
> 
> Get a pair that are comfortable and fit.  Mine fit in the front and are my regular LP size (half size down) but still slip off my heel and they are so stiff because of the paint that I can't pad them like I've had to pad my other LPs that stretched to where my heel slips.
> 
> I know I'll get slammed from the LP lovers, and I have my share, believe me, but these aren't $1000 shoes.
> 
> *Kar* did the right thing and I should have listened to her and kept mine instead of letting my friend take them because she wanted them so badly.
> 
> Just get what is going to make you happy because these should be a pair that you will have for a long time.  Not sit in your closet...like my sad pair.



*Nat* I appreciate this soooo much! 

I've been very on the fence about these since they came out, and I thought that I had decided this morning that I do need them after all, but everything you've said makes perfect sense - especially the sizing issue with the LP. My patent LPs fit very snug in the toe box, but they actually do slip a bit. I appreciate you helping to put this into perspective for me!!!


----------



## jenayb

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> *jenay- *my Batik LPs are tts a size 38. The toe box is perfect, slight heel slippage. I'm sure a 37.5 would have been better length wise, but killed my poor toes. HTH



Thanks, *dezy*!! 

Maybe I should consider another style after all! 



clothingguru said:


> Well then...what are you waiting for Girl!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

honestly I think the batik looks great on all the styles, so if you find your size in the HP, NP or Pigalles go for it!!!!!


----------



## jillianna7

Hello Ladies, I am looking for a nude shoe for spring/summer- any advice?? I just purchased the Rolando in Black. I have a very small foot typically a size 35 and I am having a hard time finding the right shoe.

Thanks in advance


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

ntntgo said:


> *jenay*-you know that I will always tell you the truth.  I hate me Batik LPs.
> 
> " then they came out in every style known to man before the LPs. Ok, calm down.
> 
> Get a pair that are comfortable and fit.  Mine fit in the front and are my regular LP size (half size down) but still slip off my heel and they are so stiff because of the paint that I can't pad them like I've had to pad my other LPs that stretched to where my heel slips.
> 
> .



OMG, you took the words from the tip on my tongue ..!!
I strongly agree with you :true:


----------



## jenayb

jillianna7 said:


> Hello Ladies, I am looking for a nude shoe for spring/summer- any advice?? I just purchased the Rolando in Black. I have a very small foot typically a size 35 and I am having a hard time finding the right shoe.
> 
> Thanks in advance



Can you be a little more specific? Do you want nude patent? Wedge? Heel height? Style? Price range?



^SeDuCTive^ said:


> OMG, you took the words from the tip on my tongue ..!!
> I strongly agree with you :true:



Thank you so much for the input!


----------



## mishybelle

Hi ladies, I'm heading to vegas in a few days for my birthday and wanted to do some CL shopping (of course!). I figured I would hit up CL, Barney's, NM and Shoe In. Is there a Saks? Any intel on the CL selection out there now? Also appreciated are SA recommendations for CL, Barney's and NM (PM me the info).


----------



## Dessye

ntntgo said:


> *jenay*-you know that I will always tell you the truth. I hate me Batik LPs. I waited 6 months for those shoes and had the HPs and should have kept them but knew that I was getting the LPs in the mail and they were the one that I had my eye on from the beginning.
> 
> Let me also say that it pisses me off to no end that these shoes were supposed to be "sooooo special because they are hand painted and only coming in one style and blah, blah, blah" then they came out in every style known to man before the LPs. Ok, calm down.
> 
> Get a pair that are comfortable and fit. Mine fit in the front and are my regular LP size (half size down) but still slip off my heel and they are so stiff because of the paint that I can't pad them like I've had to pad my other LPs that stretched to where my heel slips.
> 
> I know I'll get slammed from the LP lovers, and I have my share, believe me, but these aren't $1000 shoes.
> 
> *Kar* did the right thing and I should have listened to her and kept mine instead of letting my friend take them because she wanted them so badly.
> 
> Just get what is going to make you happy because these should be a pair that you will have for a long time. Not sit in your closet...like my sad pair.


 
Oh no, *Nat* and *SeDuCTive*, I'm so sorry to hear this   That's so frustrating and an awful lot of money to spend to have the shoes sit in the closet


----------



## jenayb

mishybelle said:


> Hi ladies, I'm heading to vegas in a few days for my birthday and wanted to do some CL shopping (of course!). I figured I would hit up CL, Barney's, NM and Shoe In. Is there a Saks? Any intel on the CL selection out there now? Also appreciated are SA recommendations for CL, Barney's and NM (PM me the info).



There is a Saks at Fashion Show Mall. That is also where NM is located. If you're going to shop at NM, I recommend Anton. He is super cool and laid back. Great guy! As for the selection at NM, a couple weeks ago they had quite a few new and other gorgeous styles. Great selection! Saks was kind of meh. Summer wedges and not a lot more. 

Shoe In has a very limited inventory of Louboutin. If you do end up working with someone there, however, definitely make sure it's JC. He's lovely!

Barneys has a notoriously weak shoe selection, especially for Louboutin. That Barneys is in the Palazzo which is where the boutique is located so you may as well just hit that up. At the boutique, I highly recommend you work with Mojgan. She is the manager and is so sweet; she will make your experience there incredibly fun and special.


----------



## ntntgo

Dessye said:


> Oh no, *Nat* and *SeDuCTive*, I'm so sorry to hear this  That's so frustrating and an awful lot of money to spend to have the shoes sit in the closet


 
Dessye-it's not the money.  I waited, stalked, waited, stalked. (Ok so, we know that I can do that with a shoe).  It's that if you're going to put out a shoe like that, put it out first, not last after you've saturated the market with every other style, one, and two, it's the disappointment factor.

I build myself up for these shoes as being a piece of wearable art and then...

It's the old, "It's me, Christian, not you."  I've always set myself up for these big letdowns.  Vacations, shoes, handbags, dresses, jewelry.

Done hearing me whine?


----------



## lovechanel920

Anyone have the Pigalle 100's? They are on mytheresa but sold out. I was hoping to find them somewhere in the US. I'm not sure what size I would take in them. Is the heel height really 4 inches?


----------



## candyapples88

I just heard from Madison that the black Mago they are receiving is the 140...although I'm not sure if the SA is correct on this or not...or if they're receiving both 140 & 160.


----------



## jenayb

candyapples88 said:


> I just heard from Madison that the black Mago they are receiving is the 140...although I'm not sure if the SA is correct on this or not...or if they're receiving both 140 & 160.



Who did you talk to? The boutiques are only receiving the 160.


----------



## candyapples88

jenaywins said:


> Who did you talk to? The boutiques are only receiving the 160.



I think Jose. I'm going to email again to confirm.


----------



## ntntgo

mishybelle said:


> Hi ladies, I'm heading to vegas in a few days for my birthday and wanted to do some CL shopping (of course!). I figured I would hit up CL, Barney's, NM and Shoe In. Is there a Saks? Any intel on the CL selection out there now? Also appreciated are SA recommendations for CL, Barney's and NM (PM me the info).


 
Just PM'd you the info.


----------



## karwood

candyapples88 said:


> I just heard from Madison that the black Mago they are receiving is the 140...although I'm not sure if the SA is correct on this or not...or if they're receiving both 140 & 160.



The SA you spoke with is incorrect. Madison is only receiving the Mago in both color combos in  160s. They will not be getting any Magos in 140s.


----------



## jenayb

ntntgo said:


> Dessye-it's not the money.  I waited, stalked, waited, stalked. (Ok so, we know that I can do that with a shoe).  It's that if you're going to put out a shoe like that, put it out first, not last after you've saturated the market with every other style, one, and two, it's the disappointment factor.
> 
> I build myself up for these shoes as being a piece of wearable art and then...
> 
> It's the old, "It's me, Christian, not you."  I've always set myself up for these big letdowns.  Vacations, shoes, handbags, dresses, jewelry.
> 
> Done hearing me whine?



I totally know how you feel!!


----------



## jenayb

candyapples88 said:


> I think Jose. I'm going to email again to confirm.



Sorry, but that info is definitely wrong.


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

Awww just catching up - so sad to hear about the Batiks


----------



## KarenBorter

The Mago is DEFINITELY growing on me and I may make that my next pair. I should probably call the store on Robertson ...


----------



## jillianna7

nude patent, heel height 120+, unsure of style (would do open toe or closed), price range under 800 and below.

Thanks



jenaywins said:


> Can you be a little more specific? Do you want nude patent? Wedge? Heel height? Style? Price range?
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much for the input!


----------



## ntntgo

jillianna7 said:


> nude patent, heel height 120+, unsure of style (would do open toe or closed), price range under 800 and below.
> 
> Thanks


 
My favorite is the nude patent Altadama 140. Totally comfortable and classic.  They look good on just about everyone.  But that's my go to shoe.
Attaching picture.


----------



## jenayb

jillianna7 said:


> nude patent, heel height 120+, unsure of style (would do open toe or closed), price range under 800 and below.
> 
> Thanks





ntntgo said:


> My favorite is the nude patent Altadama 140. Totally comfortable and classic.  They look good on just about everyone.  But that's my go to shoe.
> Attaching picture.



Eight hundred and below is definitely going to limit your options, but you could go with the New Simple in nude Patent, or the AD 140 in nude patent as *Nat* suggested which is an awesome shoe! Unfortunately, it's over your budget. There are a few great nude patent styles out there like that Maudissima that are under $800, but they are all under 120.


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

What about the Rolando in Nude or Camel? ~$695  The Pigalle Plato 120 in Nude is beautiful and was on Saks.com - not sure if its still available as i have not checked.


----------



## mishybelle

*nat* and *jenay*. I hope to bring some goodies home with me!


----------



## ntntgo

jenaywins said:


> Eight hundred and below is definitely going to limit your options, but you could go with the New Simple in nude Patent, or the AD 140 in nude patent as *Nat* suggested which is an awesome shoe! Unfortunately, it's over your budget. There are a few great nude patent styles out there like that Maudissima that are under $800, but they are all under 120.


 
OMG-*jenay*, you're splitting hairs. $895 is not over budget.  You know darn well that $800 means AROUND $800.  If it was me and I said my budget was $800, you'd come back with a $2000 shoe. Enabler.


----------



## jenayb

ntntgo said:


> OMG-*jenay*, you're splitting hairs. $895 is not over budget.  You know darn well that $800 means AROUND $800.  If it was me and I said my budget was $800, you'd come back with a $2000 shoe. Enabler.



Lol!!  Touche!!


----------



## jillianna7

Thanks for the help and suggestions. I will check them both out



jenaywins said:


> Eight hundred and below is definitely going to limit your options, but you could go with the New Simple in nude Patent, or the AD 140 in nude patent as *Nat* suggested which is an awesome shoe! Unfortunately, it's over your budget. There are a few great nude patent styles out there like that Maudissima that are under $800, but they are all under 120.


----------



## jenayb

jillianna7 said:


> Thanks for the help and suggestions. I will check them both out


----------



## Dessye

ntntgo said:


> Dessye-it's not the money. I waited, stalked, waited, stalked. (Ok so, we know that I can do that with a shoe). It's that if you're going to put out a shoe like that, put it out first, not last after you've saturated the market with every other style, one, and two, it's the disappointment factor.
> 
> I build myself up for these shoes as being a piece of wearable art and then...
> 
> It's the old, "It's me, Christian, not you." I've always set myself up for these big letdowns. Vacations, shoes, handbags, dresses, jewelry.
> 
> Done hearing me whine?


 
I do understand   It's true they should have put it out first, especially since it was originally supposed to be the only style in Batik python.  But it was probably a bit of a marketing ploy.  Put out what is most likely going to be the most coveted style (other than HP) last so people will buy the other styles first.

I know I shouldn't be this picky about my batiks but I wish the pairs were painted a little bit more uniformly - not so that they are exactly the same -- just more pinks and yellows   Mine has some but I was hoping for more.  The original pair I was supposed to get (size 37) was beautiful except one side definitely had much more pink than the other and on the inner platform it looked like the Batik artist made a bit of a booboo (?) because there was this HUGE blue flower. I mean really HUGE.  Oh well, I know I shouldn't complain!  I'm sure there are people ready to strangle me now...


----------



## jeshika

jillianna7 said:


> nude patent, heel height 120+, unsure of style (would do open toe or closed), price range under 800 and below.
> 
> Thanks



The Nude VPs are $795, right? 

For enabling:


----------



## Dessye

ntntgo said:


> My favorite is the nude patent Altadama 140. Totally comfortable and classic. They look good on just about everyone. But that's my go to shoe.
> Attaching picture.


 
Yes, these are awesome.  I'm a latecomer to the Altadama 140 but I love it now!!!  It's true it's so flattering and goes with everything!  Mind you *Jesh* makes a great point: nude VP (also a popular versatile and gorgeous shoe) is $795 and would come in just under budget!


----------



## carlinha

clothingguru said:


> *nat, carlinha, hazel, jenay, jeshika, far, nerdy*:  Ladies! I LOVE THEM!!!!
> 
> Special thanks to : Car  For you always amazing MOD pics!



awww thanks *CG*!    you always have amazing mod pics also!

*jenay* - another one chiming in for 38.5... you would just hate to pad a 150mm peeptoe!  

*nat* - i'm so sorry about the LP python batik!!!!   maybe they will get better with more wear, the toebox will stretch?


----------



## jenayb

carlinha said:


> awww thanks *CG*!    you always have amazing mod pics also!
> 
> *jenay* - another one chiming in for 38.5... you would just hate to pad a 150mm peeptoe!
> 
> *nat* - i'm so sorry about the LP python batik!!!!   maybe they will get better with more wear, the toebox will stretch?





Thank you - you are so right!


----------



## ntntgo

jeshika said:


> The Nude VPs are $795, right?
> 
> For enabling:


 
Awwww...we both have the nude with the rose gold toe.  
Aren't we cute?


----------



## hazeltt

ntntgo said:


> My favorite is the nude patent Altadama 140. Totally comfortable and classic.  They look good on just about everyone.  But that's my go to shoe.
> Attaching picture.





I think I just added these to my wishlist!


----------



## ntntgo

Dessye said:


> I do understand  It's true they should have put it out first, especially since it was originally supposed to be the only style in Batik python. But it was probably a bit of a marketing ploy. Put out what is most likely going to be the most coveted style (other than HP) last so people will buy the other styles first.
> 
> I know I shouldn't be this picky about my batiks but I wish the pairs were painted a little bit more uniformly - not so that they are exactly the same -- just more pinks and yellows  Mine has some but I was hoping for more. The original pair I was supposed to get (size 37) was beautiful except one side definitely had much more pink than the other and on the inner platform it looked like the Batik artist made a bit of a booboo (?) because there was this HUGE blue flower. I mean really HUGE. Oh well, I know I shouldn't complain! I'm sure there are people ready to strangle me now...


 
Now I feel like I have to go get mine out and study them.  I have pictures of the HPs that I let my friend have and they were stunningly painted. (Insert kicking oneself again).  I've only worn the Lady Peeps 2 times for a total of like 3 hours because I can't keep them on and I almost fell. (Ok, yes, I have a tendancy to fall in 150s & up but I'm working on it with new Yoga.)

If I wasn't so fascinated by waiting to see Kirstie Alley on Dancing with the Stars (just to clarify, I'm only watching it this season because Hines Ward is on it) I'd get up and go inspect my Batiks.  

If they're screwy *Dess*, you're getting an email tomorrow.


----------



## jenayb

hazeltt said:


> I think I just added these to my wishlist!



That makes two of us, sister!


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

^^^ OMG Kirstie was MOVINGGGG!


----------



## ntntgo

hazeltt said:


> I think I just added these to my wishlist!


 
Oh, do it, do it.  You'll soooooo love them.


----------



## hazeltt

ntntgo said:


> *jenay*-you know that I will always tell you the truth.  I hate me Batik LPs.  I waited 6 months for those shoes and had the HPs and should have kept them but knew that I was getting the LPs in the mail and they were the one that I had my eye on from the beginning.
> 
> Let me also say that it pisses me off to no end that these shoes were supposed to be "sooooo special because they are hand painted and only coming in one style and blah, blah, blah" then they came out in every style known to man before the LPs. Ok, calm down.





I know how you feel. I don't like this feeling when you thought you'd be getting something so special to know it's just about available everywhere. I think they were just taking advantage of the high demand. The MBB is one very good example.


----------



## Dessye

ntntgo said:


> Now I feel like I have to go get mine out and study them. I have pictures of the HPs that I let my friend have and they were stunningly painted. (Insert kicking oneself again). I've only worn the Lady Peeps 2 times for a total of like 3 hours because I can't keep them on and I almost fell. (Ok, yes, I have a tendancy to fall in 150s & up but I'm working on it with new Yoga.)
> 
> If I wasn't so fascinated by waiting to see Kirstie Alley on Dancing with the Stars (just to clarify, I'm only watching it this season because Hines Ward is on it) I'd get up and go inspect my Batiks.
> 
> If they're screwy *Dess*, you're getting an email tomorrow.


 
Hehe - I also struggle to walk stably in 150s.  Sometimes I wonder how I actually look to other people - me wearing hot shoes but looking like I'm learning to walk - especially going up and down stairs.

I think the HP Batiks were all beautifully painted.  All the pairs that have been posted here have been really gorgeous - lots of pinks and yellows!  I bought the LPs because I prefer this style over HP.  Oh well.


----------



## hazeltt

jenaywins said:


> That makes two of us, sister!







ntntgo said:


> Oh, do it, do it.  You'll soooooo love them.



I think I will very soon. I've always wanted to try the AD because of all the rave reviews. If only they'd be easy to find. I'm sure these are as scarce and htf as the nude Biancas.


----------



## jenayb

ntntgo said:


> Oh, do it, do it.  You'll soooooo love them.



Just out of sheer curiosity and nothing further... Hypothetically speaking if the eComm were out of stock completely... Where might one might start the search for the nude AD, hypothetically in a 38.5?


Hypothetically...


----------



## hazeltt

Dessye said:


> Hehe - I also struggle to walk stably in 150s.  Sometimes I wonder how I actually look to other people - me wearing hot shoes but looking like I'm learning to walk - *especially going up and down stairs.
> *
> I think the HP Batiks were all beautifully painted.  All the pairs that have been posted here have been really gorgeous - lots of pinks and yellows!  I bought the LPs because I prefer this style over HP.  Oh well.



Haha, this is me trying to master my Maggie 160s. I have to hold onto the hand rail for dear life whenever I go down the stairs.


----------



## ntntgo

hazeltt said:


> I think I will very soon. I've always wanted to try the AD because of all the rave reviews. If only they'd be easy to find. I'm sure these are as scarce and htf as the nude Biancas.


 
Neither are hard to find.  Who says they're hard to find?  Miami has the nude ADs in right now.  Las Vegas just got a new shipment of the nude Biancas. Yuck!  Go AD.  I love them.  You can wear them year round.  I own them in every color, every skin.  

I'm migrating to the 150s but I still always go back to my ADs because I could walk Disney in them.


----------



## ntntgo

jenaywins said:


> Just out of sheer curiosity and nothing further... Hypothetically speaking if the eComm were out of stock completely... Where might one might start the search for the nude AD, hypothetically in a 38.5?
> 
> 
> Hypothetically...


 
Hypothetically...Miami has them.  But that's just hypothetical.


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

:devil: i'm here to enable some _Alta Dama(ge)! _ They're my favorite style EVER. If i could own every color/material in them i would. If i could wear them to work i think my life would be complete (my office is not ready for peep toe double platforms....yet). They are comfortable, stable, durable, easy to walk in, easy to break in, and best of all- the sizing has stayed pretty much consistent over the years!!


----------



## hazeltt

ntntgo said:


> Neither are hard to find.  Who says they're hard to find?  Miami has the nude ADs in right now.  Las Vegas just got a new shipment of the nude Biancas. Yuck!  Go AD.  I love them.  You can wear them year round.  I own them in every color, every skin.
> 
> I'm migrating to the 150s but I still always go back to my ADs because I could walk Disney in them.




It's just that I've been calling around for ages and I have had no luck. They're always out of stock in my size. Thanks for the intel, maybe I'll give Miami a call tomorrow. 

I wish I lived in Florida and get to wear them year round! The weather is soo nice there!! I miss it!


----------



## ntntgo

Dessye said:


> Hehe - I also struggle to walk stably in 150s. Sometimes I wonder how I actually look to other people - me wearing hot shoes but looking like I'm learning to walk - especially going up and down stairs.
> 
> I think the HP Batiks were all beautifully painted. All the pairs that have been posted here have been really gorgeous - lots of pinks and yellows! I bought the LPs because I prefer this style over HP. Oh well.


 
*Dess*-LMFAO...I was walking in my Jennys today and I was thinking (insert car horn beeping for me to get out of the way because I was walking so slow to keep from falling) I must look like a baby Giraffe.  Especially, since the strap was slipping off my heel.  I always feel like that in 150s.

Now 160s (not the Lady Daffs) are another story.  The day I got my coveted Maggies (both colors that I HAD to have), I fell on my face in my black ones as soon as I stepped out of my house.  In my defense, I did step on a coconut tree seed.  I had to call Angie in Miami and tell her looking for sympathy...none. So I called Bessy.  A little sympathy.  My best friend Julie...they all wanted pictures.

Needless to say, they both went up for sale the next day and my Magos are 140s.  Not going to waste those beautiful blue babies falling on those Miroir toes.

Oh, gosh, I have great falling stories.  My husband is so embarrassed by me.


----------



## ntntgo

NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> :devil: i'm here to enable some _Alta Dama(ge)! _They're my favorite style EVER. If i could own every color/material in them i would. If i could wear them to work i think my life would be complete (my office is not ready for peep toe double platforms....yet). They are comfortable, stable, durable, easy to walk in, easy to break in, and best of all- the sizing has stayed pretty much consistent over the years!!


 
That's why I  you.


----------



## hazeltt

*Nat*, I went back to look at your PP and nude ADs and I can't decide which color/material I like better. They are both perfect!

Sorry for stalking your shoes!


----------



## jenayb

hazeltt said:


> Haha, this is me trying to master my Maggie 160s. I have to hold onto the hand rail for dear life whenever I go down the stairs.



It gets better...  



ntntgo said:


> Neither are hard to find.  Who says they're hard to find?  Miami has the nude ADs in right now.  Las Vegas just got a new shipment of the nude Biancas. Yuck!  Go AD.  I love them.  You can wear them year round.  I own them in every color, every skin.
> 
> I'm migrating to the 150s but I still always go back to my ADs because I could walk Disney in them.





ntntgo said:


> Hypothetically...Miami has them.  But that's just hypothetical.



Uh oh......


----------



## ntntgo

hazeltt said:


> *Nat*, I went back to look at your PP and nude ADs and I can't decide which color/material I like better. They are both perfect!
> 
> Sorry for stalking your shoes!


 
Stalk away.  IMO, my original PP ADs, which are the Jenny color, are the perfect color.  I'm not crazy about how much pink they put in the new PP ADs dye lot.

The Nude ADs are a nude that I own probably 5 or 6 styles in and loooooove.  It elongates the leg and it's patent so I can wear them in the most perilous conditions.

I used to have my collection in my signature but I had to take it off because of bloggers stealing pics and removing my watermark.  But if you ever want a link for comparison, just pm me for my photobucket password and link.  I love nudes.


----------



## hazeltt

ntntgo said:


> Stalk away.  IMO, my original PP ADs, which are the Jenny color, are the perfect color.  I'm not crazy about how much pink they put in the new PP ADs dye lot.
> 
> The Nude ADs are a nude that I own probably 5 or 6 styles in and loooooove.  It elongates the leg and it's patent so I can wear them in the most perilous conditions.
> 
> I used to have my collection in my signature but I had to take it off because of bloggers stealing pics and removing my watermark.  But if you ever want a link for comparison, just pm me for my photobucket password and link.  I love nudes.



PM'ed you! 

The PP is a lot brighter this season on the AD unlike the jennys. Do you think it will fade a lot over time?


----------



## hazeltt

jenaywins said:


> It gets better...




Let's hope so before I start embarrassing myself in public.


----------



## jenayb

hazeltt said:


> Let's hope so before I start embarrassing myself in public.



Honestly, try inserting a nice gel ball of foot pad in your 160s. It makes them like walking in clouds.


----------



## hazeltt

jenaywins said:


> Honestly, try inserting a nice gel ball of foot pad in your 160s. It makes them like walking in clouds.



Thanks, I'll try the gel pads. I did add the tip toes but it doesn't seem to make much of a difference.


----------



## ntntgo

hazeltt said:


> PM'ed you!
> 
> The PP is a lot brighter this season on the AD unlike the jennys. Do you think it will fade a lot over time?


 
I honestly don't know.  I know it won't fade down to what my original PP ADs and the new Jennys are.  Too much red in the dye that causes the pink.  They use vegetable dye so they have to use exact amounts in order to get consistent colors.  If you've ever gotten a pair of python or watersnake shoes that seem like they're missing color in parts of the shoe, it's because it didn't take. They use vegetable dye because it's not harsh and allows the softer skins to keep that sueded feel.  KWIM?

PM'd you back.


----------



## jenayb

hazeltt said:


> Thanks, I'll try the gel pads. I did add the tip toes but it doesn't seem to make much of a difference.



Tip Toes are worthless, IMO. They flatten out to nothing under the weight of your body. Get a really good gel cushion... They really do make all the difference, I swear. 

My cobbler recommended these to me... They are ahhhh-mazing. 

http://www.google.com/products/cata...=X&ei=-w6ITamCJpL6swO2h9yDDA&ved=0CEsQ8gIwAw#

I actually have these in my Maggie 160s. 

The cool thing is that these are interchangeable, as they do not use adhesive.


----------



## hazeltt

ntntgo said:


> I honestly don't know.  I know it won't fade down to what my original PP ADs and the new Jennys are.  Too much red in the dye that causes the pink.  They use vegetable dye so they have to use exact amounts in order to get consistent colors.  If you've ever gotten a pair of python or watersnake shoes that seem like they're missing color in parts of the shoe, it's because it didn't take. They use vegetable dye because it's not harsh and allows the softer skins to keep that sueded feel.  KWIM?
> 
> PM'd you back.



No wonder the color on the scales aren't consistent. I didn't know they use vegetable dye. But either way, even if they fade to the new Jenny PP, they'll still be gorgeous.

And forgot to mention that there's no rush with uploading the photos to your photobucket. Take your time!


----------



## hazeltt

jenaywins said:


> Tip Toes are worthless, IMO. They flatten out to nothing under the weight of your body. Get a really good gel cushion... They really do make all the difference, I swear.
> 
> My cobbler recommended these to me... They are ahhhh-mazing.
> 
> http://www.google.com/products/cata...=X&ei=-w6ITamCJpL6swO2h9yDDA&ved=0CEsQ8gIwAw#
> 
> I actually have these in my Maggie 160s.
> 
> The cool thing is that these are interchangeable, as they do not use adhesive.



Thanks for the recommendation! I'll definitely give them a try. I also don't like how the tip toes are one-time use only. They really aren't helping much despite some of the good reviews on them.


----------



## jeshika

jenaywins said:


> Tip Toes are worthless, IMO. They flatten out to nothing under the weight of your body. Get a really good gel cushion... They really do make all the difference, I swear.
> 
> My cobbler recommended these to me... They are ahhhh-mazing.
> 
> http://www.google.com/products/cata...=X&ei=-w6ITamCJpL6swO2h9yDDA&ved=0CEsQ8gIwAw#
> 
> I actually have these in my Maggie 160s.
> 
> The cool thing is that these are interchangeable, as they do not use adhesive.



Thanks *jenay*! I just bought a couple from amazon.com! Free shipping!


----------



## jenayb

hazeltt said:


> Thanks for the recommendation! I'll definitely give them a try. I also don't like how the tip toes are one-time use only. They really aren't helping much despite some of the good reviews on them.



I think that Tip Toes are all hype...  



jeshika said:


> Thanks *jenay*! I just bought a couple from amazon.com! Free shipping!





Woot! I love free shipping!


----------



## pixiesparkle

ntntgo said:


> Needless to say, they both went up for sale the next day and *my Magos are 140s.  Not going to waste those beautiful blue babies falling on those Miroir toes.*
> 
> Oh, gosh, I have great falling stories.  My husband is so embarrassed by me.


*ntnt* have you already received your Magos???? if yes picsss pleaseeee


----------



## hazeltt

jeshika said:


> Thanks *jenay*! I just bought a couple from amazon.com! Free shipping!



No free shipping for me but I think they're still worth the price compared to getting them in Canada!



jenaywins said:


> I think that Tip Toes are all hype...



I agree!


----------



## npdh6254

jenaywins said:


> As usual, I am tardy to the party, but...
> 
> *Batik Python Lady Peep owners!!* artyhat:
> 
> How did you size? I'm a 38.5 in patent LP, could I make a 39 or a 38 in the Batik Python work?
> 
> *karwood*!?


I'm normally a 40 and I took a 39.5 in the LP Batik Python


----------



## Hipployta

About this sandal at Neiman Marcus  http://******/fVc9wf ...I waited too long and when I went to buy them tonight my size was gone online. I'm going to call around tomorrow but does exclusive REALLY mean it's going to stay that way?


----------



## jenayb

Hipployta said:


> About this sandal at Neiman Marcus  http://******/fVc9wf ...I waited too long and when I went to buy them tonight my size was gone online. I'm going to call around tomorrow but does exclusive REALLY mean it's going to stay that way?



Yep.


----------



## kett

CEC.LV4eva said:


> ^They're starting to grow on me
> 
> Thanks Kett for the info!!!!



I never feel like I have any info to offer on this forum because all of the girls here are so amazing at getting the latest, so I am happy to have something to offer. 

I know they aren't for everyone, but they remind me in a small way of the McQueen Armadillo boots but with a sexy Louboutin twist, and I would sell my sister for the McQueens, so...


----------



## Hipployta

jenaywins said:


> Yep.



That's a bad thing if I don't find my size in a store :cry:


----------



## candyapples88

Lux is available on NM online, in both UV and Red!!!!

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...at000000cat000141cat000149cat000199cat5130731


----------



## PyAri

jenaywins said:


> Honestly, try inserting a nice gel ball of foot pad in your 160s. It makes them like walking in clouds.


I always feel bad whenever I see posts like this because no pad I've ever tried has made me feel this way :cry:.  Just ordered the one you posted on the following page.  Excited to see how it works.


----------



## jenayb

PyAri said:


> I always feel bad whenever I see posts like this because no pad I've ever tried has made me feel this way :cry:.  Just ordered the one you posted on the following page.  Excited to see how it works.



Oh honey I'm so sorry. 

I promise I wouldn't steer you wrong. Those gel pads are a God send!


----------



## jeshika

jenaywins said:


> Oh honey I'm so sorry.
> 
> I promise I wouldn't steer you wrong. Those gel pads are a God send!



haha they had better be! i ordered 4! heehee.


----------



## jenayb

candyapples88 said:


> Lux is available on NM online, in both UV and Red!!!!
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...at000000cat000141cat000149cat000199cat5130731



I like the red a lot more than I thought I would!


----------



## jenayb

jeshika said:


> haha they had better be! i ordered 4! heehee.





Just wait!!!


----------



## diana

Anyone know when the grenadine ADs are going to come in?


----------



## candyapples88

jenaywins said:


> I like the red a lot more than I thought I would!



I know! Based on your mod pics I don't feel the UV pic does it justice. However, with the red it's so bright, I can only imagine what the color looks like IRL.


----------



## jenayb

candyapples88 said:


> I know! Based on your mod pics I don't feel the UV pic does it justice. However, with the red it's so bright, I can only imagine what the color looks like IRL.


 
You are exactly right - pics do not do the UV justice. It's such an amazing colour IRL that simply cannot be communicated via photos.

I am very curious to see the red. I wonder if they are in-store yet...  
________________________________________________________

*Nat *- Miami is all sold out of the nude patent AD, I die!


----------



## jenayb

diana said:


> Anyone know when the grenadine ADs are going to come in?


 
We are all waiting at this point I think!


----------



## BijouBleu

BG should have them in store.



jenaywins said:


> You are exactly right - pics do not do the UV justice. It's such an amazing colour IRL that simply cannot be communicated via photos.
> 
> * I am very curious to see the red. I wonder if they are in-store yet... *
> ________________________________________________________
> 
> *Nat *- Miami is all sold out of the nude patent AD, I die!


----------



## candyapples88

jenaywins said:


> You are exactly right - pics do not do the UV justice. It's such an amazing colour IRL that simply cannot be communicated via photos.
> 
> I am very curious to see the red. I wonder if they are in-store yet...
> ________________________________________________________
> 
> *Nat *- Miami is all sold out of the nude patent AD, I die!



I know BG has the UV in store already so they might have the red as well.


----------



## jenayb

BijouBleu said:


> BG should have them in store.


 
Thanks babe, but I'm nowhere near BG. 

I'm in AZ!


----------



## jenayb

candyapples88 said:


> I know BG has the UV in store already so they might have the red as well.


 
See my reply above


----------



## BijouBleu

:lolots::lolots::lolots:.............I take it you're having nice weather there? Allegedly it's spring here, it's been raining for 3 days!



jenaywins said:


> Thanks babe, but I'm nowhere near BG.
> 
> I'm in AZ!


----------



## candyapples88

jenaywins said:


> See my reply above



I feel your loss because I don't have a BG near me either being on the west coast & all.


----------



## jenayb

BijouBleu said:


> :lolots::lolots::lolots:.............I take it you're having nice weather there? Allegedly it's spring here, it's been raining for 3 days!


 
Lol, "allegedly!"  



candyapples88 said:


> I feel your loss because I don't have a BG near me either being on the west coast & all.


 
It sucks!


----------



## jenayb

Ooh la la!  







Cosmo WS Lady Peep!

Posted it for ya, *LA*!


----------



## NANI1972

^


----------



## l.a_girl19

Hehe!! Thanks *Jenay*! I can never figure out how to convert the file LOL Aren't those amazing guyz? They should be available anytime between April and July at Horatio.


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

omg those are aamzing!!!!! _closing my eyes and being a good girl _


----------



## jenayb

l.a_girl19 said:


> Hehe!! Thanks *Jenay*! I can never figure out how to convert the file LOL Aren't those amazing guyz? They should be available anytime between April and July at Horatio.


 


dezynrbaglaydee said:


> omg those are aamzing!!!!! _closing my eyes and being a good girl _


----------



## missgiannina

jenaywins said:


> Ooh la la!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cosmo WS Lady Peep!
> 
> Posted it for ya, *LA*!



 are these exclusive to boutiques? If so which boutiques are getting them?


----------



## l.a_girl19

missgiannina said:


> are these exclusive to boutiques? If so which boutiques are getting them?


 
Horatio will be getting them and Selfridge London also. That is all I am aware of I am so excited for these!


----------



## jenayb

jenaywins said:


> Tip Toes are worthless, IMO. They flatten out to nothing under the weight of your body. Get a really good gel cushion... They really do make all the difference, I swear.
> 
> My cobbler recommended these to me... They are ahhhh-mazing.
> 
> http://www.google.com/products/cata...=X&ei=-w6ITamCJpL6swO2h9yDDA&ved=0CEsQ8gIwAw#
> 
> I actually have these in my Maggie 160s.
> 
> The cool thing is that these are interchangeable, as they do not use adhesive.


 
Sorry to go slightly OT here, but I had to laugh... There are only 10 of these left now since I posted them last night. 

Now where's _my_ commission!?


----------



## Dessye

jenaywins said:


> Sorry to go slightly OT here, but I had to laugh... There are only 10 of these left now since I posted them last night.
> 
> Now where's _my_ commission!?


 
  Hmmmm, these businesses should pay commission to have them advertised here   See how well it works?


----------



## annieholly27

jenaywins said:


> Ooh la la!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cosmo WS Lady Peep!
> 
> Posted it for ya, *LA*!



wow! definitely need these in my life! do you know when selfridges will get them?


----------



## jenayb

Dessye said:


> Hmmmm, these businesses should pay commission to have them advertised here  See how well it works?


 
 Seriously!! 



annieholly27 said:


> wow! definitely need these in my life! do you know when selfridges will get them?


 
Sometime between April and June babe!


----------



## clothingguru

jenaywins said:


> Ooh la la!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cosmo WS Lady Peep!
> 
> Posted it for ya, *LA*!





*MR.CL: Please stop trying to rob my bank account. Im getting in so much trouble. I would like to live to see another S/S collection*.


----------



## jenayb

clothingguru said:


> *MR.CL: Please stop trying to rob my bank account. Im getting in so much trouble. I would like to live to see another S/S collection*.


----------



## BlondeBarbie

Those are AHHHmazing!


----------



## clothingguru

jenaywins said:


> Just out of sheer curiosity and nothing further... *Hypothetically* speaking if the eComm were out of stock completely... Where might one might start the search for the nude AD, *hypothetically* in a 38.5?
> 
> 
> *Hypothetically...*



:lolots:


----------



## clothingguru

ntntgo said:


> *Dess*-LMFAO...I was walking in my Jennys today and I was thinking (insert car horn beeping for me to get out of the way because I was walking so slow to keep from falling) I must look like a baby Giraffe.  Especially, since the strap was slipping off my heel.  I always feel like that in 150s.
> 
> Now 160s (not the Lady Daffs) are another story.  The day I got my coveted Maggies (both colors that I HAD to have), I fell on my face in my black ones as soon as I stepped out of my house.  In my defense, I did step on a coconut tree seed.  I had to call Angie in Miami and tell her looking for sympathy...none. So I called Bessy.  A little sympathy.  My best friend Julie...they all wanted pictures.
> 
> Needless to say, they both went up for sale the next day and my Magos are 140s.  Not going to waste those beautiful blue babies falling on those Miroir toes.
> 
> Oh, gosh, I have great falling stories.  My husband is so embarrassed by me.



haha. I love it! I call my girl friends when i fall too! Ive only fallen once....(lets hope i didnt jinx myself) And it wasnt pretty. 

I actually find that my lady peeps are harder to walk in than my maggie 160's. I think its because the lady peeps are open toed and the maggies are closed so i have more stability in them?


----------



## jenayb

clothingguru said:


> :lolots:


 
Well, Miami is hypothetically out of stock, too.


----------



## jenayb

clothingguru said:


> haha. I love it! I call my girl friends when i fall too! Ive only fallen once....(lets hope i didnt jinx myself) And it wasnt pretty.
> 
> I actually find that my lady peeps are harder to walk in than my maggie 160's. I think its because the lady peeps are open toed and the maggies are closed so i have more stability in them?


 
Are you planning on getting the Mago in 140 or 160?


Um... I like that I don't even ask you _if_ you are buying the Mago. I think I'm just assuming. Sorry that is so rude!


----------



## clothingguru

jenaywins said:


> Are you planning on getting the Mago in 140 or 160?
> 
> 
> Um... I like that I don't even ask you _if_ you are buying the Mago. I think I'm just assuming. Sorry that is so rude!



^ haha...hypothetically 

Um 160  And you know you don't have to ask "if" im getting them  (I just hope i get a call for them when they come in!)

What are you thinking for them? 140 or 160?


----------



## jenayb

clothingguru said:


> ^ haha...hypothetically
> 
> Um 160  And you know you don't have to ask "if" im getting them  (I just hope i get a call for them when they come in!)
> 
> What are you thinking for them? 140 or 160?


 
Heh, I figured!! I am also definitely getting them in the 160 because:

A. I think they'll be a lot hotter in the higher HH.
2. I cannot wait for them to show up in the department store - I'm too impatient.
D. I've already sent over my agreement to have them shipped upon arrival..


----------



## clothingguru

jenaywins said:


> Heh, I figured!! I am also definitely getting them in the 160 because:
> 
> A. I think they'll be a lot hotter in the higher HH.
> 2. I cannot wait for them to show up in the department store - I'm too impatient.
> D. I've already sent over my agreement to have them shipped upon arrival..



1. Yes i agree!
2. haha love it! Im very impatient too.
3. Good call! ....

Cant wait to see them on someones feet!


----------



## cfellis522

Those Cosmo WS Lady Peeps are GORGEOUS!  Love them!


----------



## jillianna7

Those are great! THANKS!





jeshika said:


> The Nude VPs are $795, right?
> 
> For enabling:


----------



## ntntgo

jenaywins said:


> Well, Miami is hypothetically out of stock, too.


 
Seriously?  They just had a full run come in when I was down there 2 weeks ago.  I wasn't like they were flying off of the shelf.


----------



## ntntgo

jenaywins said:


> Are you planning on getting the Mago in 140 or 160?
> 
> 
> Um... I like that I don't even ask you _if_ you are buying the Mago. I think I'm just assuming. Sorry that is so rude!


 
*clothing*-please call me (I'll pm you my cell) when you fall in your 160 Magos.

*jenay*-I have the 140mm coming and I sized up a half size. I hope I did the right thing.  I will not be falling in these shoes. (After drinks does not count)


----------



## clothingguru

ntntgo said:


> *clothing*-please call me (I'll pm you my cell) when you fall in your 160 Magos.
> 
> *jenay*-I have the 140mm coming and I sized up a half size. I hope I did the right thing.  I will not be falling in these shoes. (After drinks does not count)



:lolots:Your on my speed dial


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

Jenay i went up .5 for the Mago as well.  I want it NOW!


----------



## Dessye

For all you RB Balota 150 seekers 

http://www.footcandyshoes.com/istar.asp?a=6&id=BALOTA!LOU

Available in 36, 36.5, 37, 37.5, 38


----------



## carlinha

jenaywins said:


> Ooh la la!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cosmo WS Lady Peep!
> 
> Posted it for ya, *LA*!



FYI these are PYTHON and not watersnake... hence expect price point to be higher.  probably between 15xx-20xx.


----------



## jenayb

ntntgo said:


> Seriously?  They just had a full run come in when I was down there 2 weeks ago.  I wasn't like they were flying off of the shelf.



Yep. Nathalie broke the news via email this morning. 



ntntgo said:


> *clothing*-please call me (I'll pm you my cell) when you fall in your 160 Magos.
> 
> *jenay*-I have the 140mm coming and I sized up a half size. I hope I did the right thing.  I will not be falling in these shoes. (After drinks does not count)



Hmm... I would have gone TTS, honestly. Can you change babe?? 



NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> Jenay i went up .5 for the Mago as well.  I want it NOW!



Also would have gone TTS... BUT! That's only because that is how I should have taken my Maggie 140s. 



Dessye said:


> For all you RB Balota 150 seekers
> 
> http://www.footcandyshoes.com/istar.asp?a=6&id=BALOTA!LOU
> 
> Available in 36, 36.5, 37, 37.5, 38



 *Karwood* makes them look so good! 



carlinha said:


> FYI these are PYTHON and not watersnake... hence expect price point to be higher.  probably between 15xx-20xx.



You are right. My mistake.


----------



## ntntgo

*jenay*-I'm going to be down there tomorrow.  I'll check with David.  You need 38.5,  right?


----------



## jenayb

ntntgo said:


> *jenay*-I'm going to be down there tomorrow.  I'll check with David.  What size do you need?





38.5......


----------



## NANI1972

jenaywins said:


> Ooh la la!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cosmo WS Lady Peep!
> 
> Posted it for ya, *LA*!


 

Ladies do we know any other style availabilty in these?! Oh and other colors?!


----------



## Hipployta

Ahem...I went by Miami today and look what they got in the store (and what I bought)


----------



## clothingguru

Hipployta said:


> Ahem...I went by Miami today and look what they got in the store (and what I bought)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://i68.photobucket.com/albums/i36/hipployta/IMG_1014.jpg


^ OMG they are stunning on you!!!!!!


----------



## NANI1972

Congrats hipployta! They look fabulous on you!


----------



## Hipployta

Thanks you guys...It makes me happy...though I ended up passing on the AD in RB WS


----------



## jeshika

*jenaaaay*.... where is *jenay*? Hipployta, i think she might expire  from seeing your pictures of the Mago!


----------



## jenayb

jeshika said:


> *jenaaaay*.... where is *jenay*? Hipployta, i think she might expire  from seeing your pictures of the Mago!


----------



## jeshika

jenaywins said:


>



expire from happiness, *jenay*! no sad face!

PS. one more reason for you to get both the black/cream and EB/cream versions... they will match crosby!


----------



## jenayb

jeshika said:


> expire from happiness, *jenay*! no sad face!
> 
> PS. one more reason for you to get both the black/cream and EB/cream versions... they will match crosby!



 

Mine should be here early next week, God willing!!! I chose Vegas to order from because Mojgan is so very wonderful, I just love her.  

OMG if Miami got theirs today, I really hope LV gets theirs tomorrow!


----------



## carlinha

jenaywins said:


> You are right. My mistake.



no worries darling it is so easy to mistake these slimy reptiles :greengrin:

*hipployta*, you look AMAZING in the magos, congrats!!!


----------



## jenayb

carlinha said:


> no worries darling it is so easy to mistake these slimy reptiles :greengrin:
> 
> *hipployta*, you look AMAZING in the magos, congrats!!!


----------



## hazeltt

Hipployta said:


> Ahem...I went by Miami today and look what they got in the store (and what I bought)



They look so good on you!! Congrats! Are these 140 or 160?

ETA: Nevermind, saw the heel height on the shoebox label.


----------



## jenayb

hazeltt said:


> They look so good on you!! Congrats! Are these 140 or 160?



160.

The boutiques are only receiving the 160 and the department stores are only receiving the 140.


----------



## Hipployta

jeshika said:


> *jenaaaay*.... where is *jenay*? Hipployta, i think she might expire  from seeing your pictures of the Mago!



She already called me out on it LOL!!!


----------



## Hipployta

jenaywins said:


>



BBWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA...you're getting both colors!


----------



## Hipployta

carlinha said:


> no worries darling it is so easy to mistake these slimy reptiles :greengrin:
> 
> *hipployta*, you look AMAZING in the magos, congrats!!!



Thank you


----------



## jenayb

Hipployta said:


> She already called me out on it LOL!!!





Hipployta said:


> BBWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA...you're getting both colors!





Lol!


----------



## carlinha

yes *jenay* you need both colors in the magos!!!!!!


----------



## l.a_girl19

carlinha said:


> yes *jenay* you need both colors in the magos!!!!!!


 
I agree!!!!!!!!!!

*Carlinha* WOW I love your avi!!! You are so artistic! Very original!!


----------



## l.a_girl19

Congrats *Hipployta*!!! Beautiful!


----------



## jenayb

carlinha said:


> yes *jenay* you need both colors in the magos!!!!!!





l.a_girl19 said:


> I agree!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> *Carlinha* WOW I love your avi!!! You are so artistic! Very original!!



Enablers! Where is *Nat* to agree with you two!? 

They're two different shoes, right?


----------



## hazeltt

jenaywins said:


> 160.
> 
> The boutiques are only receiving the 160 and the department stores are only receiving the 140.



I wish there was just one heel height so there wouldn't be all these decisions to make! Black or blue? 140 or 160?


----------



## carlinha

jenaywins said:


> They're two different shoes, right?



YES!!!



hazeltt said:


> I wish there was just one heel height so there wouldn't be all these decisions to make! Black or blue? 140 or 160?



blue, 160.  there easy i made the decision for you


----------



## hazeltt

carlinha said:


> YES!!!
> 
> 
> 
> blue, 160.  there easy i made the decision for you



Haha! Thanks, *C*! 

I love your new avatar! So colorful!!


----------



## candyapples88

Hipployta said:


> Ahem...I went by Miami today and look what they got in the store (and what I bought)



They look lovely! How did you end up sizing??


----------



## jeshika

jenaywins said:


> Enablers! Where is *Nat* to agree with you two!?
> 
> They're two different shoes, right?



 absolutely!


----------



## CMP86

Love the avatar carlinha!


----------



## carlinha

l.a_girl19 said:


> I agree!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> *Carlinha* WOW I love your avi!!! You are so artistic! Very original!!





hazeltt said:


> Haha! Thanks, *C*!
> 
> I love your new avatar! So colorful!!





CMP86 said:


> Love the avatar carlinha!



thank you ladies


----------



## Dessye

Hipployta said:


> Ahem...I went by Miami today and look what they got in the store (and what I bought)


 
Wow, you look awesome!!!! Those Magos look gorgeous on you!   Congrats!


----------



## Dessye

*Carlinha*: I see that you decided to keep the jade!  Love your new avi - looks like you need another foot!


----------



## jenayb

hazeltt said:


> I wish there was just one heel height so there wouldn't be all these decisions to make! Black or blue? 140 or 160?



I agree with *C*... Blue 160!


----------



## jenayb

carlinha said:


> thank you ladies



I love it, too! 

And wow you are almost to 10k posts!!!


----------



## Dessye

jenaywins said:


> I agree with *C*... Blue 160!


 
 Definitely 160!


----------



## candyapples88

Dessye said:


> Definitely 160!



I also say 160, although I changed my mind and am personally going 140.


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*C*- LOVE the new avi!!! the Jade Jennys are gorgeous!!!


----------



## Dessye

candyapples88 said:


> I also say 160, although I changed my mind and am personally going 140.


 
140 would definitely be easier to walk in!


----------



## jenayb

candyapples88 said:


> I also say 160, although I changed my mind and am personally going 140.



What made you change your mind? I know the 160s can seem daunting at first.....


----------



## candyapples88

Dessye said:


> 140 would definitely be easier to walk in!






jenaywins said:


> What made you change your mind? I know the 160s can seem daunting at first.....



It's not that...I'm just taking my own height into consideration (5'7). When I realized my Bianca and Luxura were 140s...I thought it was just enough heel for me. However, I wouldn't discount the 160s for future shoes...especially since the Boulima  was made in 160.


----------



## jenayb

candyapples88 said:


> It's not that...I'm just taking my own height into consideration (5'7). When I realized my Bianca and Luxura were 140s...I thought it was just enough heel for me. However, I wouldn't discount the 160s for future shoes...especially since the Boulima  was made in 160.



Hmm. Well, at the end of the day,you definitely have to buy what makes YOU happy!


----------



## meltdown_ice

I love the Blue Mago more but im going for the Black 140 as they will be more pratical for me, it will be my 2nd black shoes


----------



## candyapples88

jenaywins said:


> Hmm. Well, at the end of the day,you definitely have to buy what makes YOU happy!



Yes...now I will close my eyes and my ears :hnsnsn: so I don't change my mind.


----------



## jenayb

candyapples88 said:


> Yes...now I will close my eyes and my ears :hnsnsn: so I don't change my mind.


----------



## jeshika

meltdown_ice said:


> I love the Blue Mago more but im going for the Black 140 as they will be more pratical for me, it will be my 2nd black shoes



you could get them both...


----------



## Dessye

candyapples88 said:


> It's not that...*I'm just taking my own height into consideration (5'7*). When I realized my Bianca and Luxura were 140s...I thought it was just enough heel for me. However, I wouldn't discount the 160s for future shoes...especially since the Boulima  was made in 160.


 
Oh, I see.  Well, I wish I had your 'problem'   I'm a mere 5'2'*.5*''.


----------



## Dessye

jeshika said:


> you could get them both...


----------



## hazeltt

I must master my Maggie 160s before I get another pair in this heel height!


----------



## candyapples88

hazeltt said:


> I must master my Maggie 160s before I get another pair in this heel height!



Is the 160 comparable to walking in pigalle 120s or something?


----------



## meltdown_ice

hahaa Dessye and Jesh!! maybe maybe....if i can find the blue ones in my size that is


----------



## hazeltt

candyapples88 said:


> Is the 160 comparable to walking in pigalle 120s or something?



To be honest, I find it much easier to walk in the Pigalle 120s. I think the platform of the Maggie's make me clumsier when I walk.


----------



## candyapples88

hazeltt said:


> To be honest, I find it much easier to walk in the Pigalle 120s. I think the platform makes me clumsier when I walk.



Really? I don't own 160s, so I wouldn't know and was always curious about this. I also find Pigalle 120s pretty easy to walk in.


----------



## clothingguru

*Car:* Your avi makes me.... The jenny's and balota's  CANT wait to get mine ...


----------



## BattyBugs

Does Saks carry the Lux? They don't have them online.


----------



## pixiesparkle

ntntgo said:


> *clothing*-please call me (I'll pm you my cell) when you fall in your 160 Magos.
> 
> *jenay*-I have the 140mm coming and I sized up a half size. I hope I did the right thing.  I will not be falling in these shoes. (After drinks does not count)





NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> Jenay i went up .5 for the Mago as well.  I want it NOW!


 uh oh..I thought the sizing for Mago 140 is the same as Maggie 140 which is TTS? Im on the waitlist for both 37.5 (my TTS) and 38..I've still got a while til April (that's when they arrive in Paris boutiques, supposedly) but I want to make sure of the size before then 

*Hipployta* they are gorgeousss!!! and I have to agree with Jenay, they do look much hotter on 160mm heels
ush: still..I'm going to stick with 140 because I haven't even mastered walking on 150 yet..


----------



## ImeldaMarkII

Dessye said:


> Oh, I see.  Well, I wish I had your 'problem'   I'm a mere 5'2'*.5*''.



Good to know I'm not the only one to emphasize that last .5 of an inch... I'm the same height, or at least like to think I am.  :greengrin:

Am wearing platform shoes which bring me up to my tall colleague's chin today and she remarked how 'tall' I was in them


----------



## Hipployta

Double post


----------



## Hipployta

Dessye said:


> Wow, you look awesome!!!! Those Magos look gorgeous on you! Congrats!



Thank you...I think I love em



candyapples88 said:


> They look lovely! How did you end up sizing??



I went TTS at 38 and it is perfect.  The 38.5 had serious heel slippage.



pixiesparkle said:


> uh oh..I thought the sizing for Mago 140 is the same as Maggie 140 which is TTS? Im on the waitlist for both 37.5 (my TTS) and 38..I've still got a while til April (that's when they arrive in Paris boutiques, supposedly) but I want to make sure of the size before then
> 
> *Hipployta* they are gorgeousss!!! and I have to agree with Jenay, they do look much hotter on 160mm heels
> ush: still..I'm going to stick with 140 because I haven't even mastered walking on 150 yet..



I don't know what it says about me but I didn't even notice it was 160...I was wearing the Bikini (Bikki?) pump yesterday though so perhaps they are in that height range.  I went TTS with a 38. The 38.5 had way too much heel slippage


----------



## candyapples88

Hipployta said:


> Thank you...I think I love em
> 
> 
> 
> I went TTS at 38 and it is perfect.  The 38.5 had serious heel slippage.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know what it says about me but I didn't even notice it was 160...I was wearing the Bikini (Bikki?) pump yesterday though so perhaps they are in that height range.  I went TTS with a 38. The 38.5 had way too much heel slippage



I wonder if the 140 fits the same as the 160....??


----------



## SophieLov

does anyone know where ill be able to source the RB mago 140? I'm so freaking nervous im gonna miss them i have mega problems catching over seas sales they either sell out before i get a shot or they only take amex


----------



## LavenderIce

jenaywins said:


> Enablers! Where is *Nat* to agree with you two!?
> 
> They're two different shoes, right?



I didn't think this would even be a question for you.  Get BOTH.  It was heart wrenching to see you search for the Maggies.  You might as well swoop in on them at the start.


----------



## SassySarah

For those of you into croc, these are at Madison today:

Altadama 140 in Gold Croc $5495






They also have the RB Mago 160 in stock.


----------



## karwood

*NEW ARRIVALS AT MADISON:*


Altadama 140 in Gold Croc $5495

Mago 160mm suede nappa mirror fabric blue $795

Altadama 140mm Patent Calf Blk $895

No Prive Riche 120mm Suede Burma Black Jet $3295

Cadena Tresse 140mm suede nappa laminato rope $595

Almeria 120mm Crelino rope natural $575

Almeria 120mm Crelino rope taupe $575

Rolando 120mm patent calf nude $695

Simple Pump 100mm Patent Calf Jade $595

Alta Trott 100mm Nappa Beige Cuoio Heel $995

Simple Pump 70mm Patent Calf Blk $595

Hola Nina Flat Calf Blk America Fabric Red $395

Hola Nina Flat Calf Red America Fabric Blue$395

Hola Nina Flat Calf Taupe Crelino Studs $495

Corta Mia 85mm Karung Nabuck Roccia Veau Velours Blk $865


----------



## karwood

Available now at Madison!


----------



## roussel

Wow those black Magos look awesome on you Hipployta!  I love love them.
And those gold Croc OMG TDF!  Color is so rich.


----------



## candyapples88

SophieLov said:


> does anyone know where ill be able to source the RB mago 140? I'm so freaking nervous im gonna miss them i have mega problems catching over seas sales they either sell out before i get a shot or they only take amex



Nordys will be receiving them. I was also told that the boutiques outside of the US are also getting the 140.


----------



## candyapples88

So I just saw a pic of the RB Mago from Madison & I have an urge to change from the black to the blue. Ugggh...I can't, I already have the RB WS Biancas. Or can I? *This is what's going on in my head at the moment*


----------



## jenayb

LavenderIce said:


> I didn't think this would even be a question for you. Get BOTH. It was heart wrenching to see you search for the Maggies. You might as well swoop in on them at the start.


 
You are so sweet, and so _right_!!  



karwood said:


> Available now at Madison!


 
OMFG can I cheat on Vegas!?


----------



## karwood

*NAP UK* has the UV suede Lux and the RB suede Daffodile:

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/101724

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/97282


----------



## karwood

candyapples88 said:


> So I just saw a pic of the RB Mago from Madison & I have an urge to change from the black to the blue. Ugggh...I can't, I already have the RB WS Biancas. Or can I? *This is what's going on in my head at the moment*



If you _truly_ love the blue Mago, then I recommend getting them. I have seen one too many time, ladies (including myself) missed out completely on buying a certain style, because they could not decide. Buy now, think later.


----------



## candyapples88

karwood said:


> If you _truly_ love the blue Mago, then I recommend getting them. I have seen one too many time, ladies (including myself) missed out completely on buying a certain style, because they could not decide. Buy now, think later.



Uggh...stop being an enabler!!! I can't get both, so its either one or the other. The black I'll probably get more wear out of, but the blue is also amazing.


----------



## jenayb

karwood said:


> If you _truly_ love the blue Mago, then I recommend getting them. I have seen one too many time, ladies (including myself) missed out completely on buying a certain style, because they could not decide. Buy now, think later.



Truest words I've ever read.


----------



## jenayb

candyapples88 said:


> So I just saw a pic of the RB Mago from Madison & I have an urge to change from the black to the blue. Ugggh...I can't, I already have the RB WS Biancas. Or can I? *This is what's going on in my head at the moment*


 


candyapples88 said:


> Uggh...stop being an enabler!!! I can't get both, so its either one or the other. The black I'll probably get more wear out of, but the blue is also amazing.


 
Look... I've seen this enough times and experienced this enough times to tell you that you *must* strike while the iron is hot. 

Don't debate, purchase. If you order the blue and decide you hate them, return them and stash the boutique credit for something you truly love; HOWEVER, if you do not purchase them you may end up regretting it... Please take into consideration my struggle with the Maggie and the Clou Noeud 120. I was literally in-store looking at these two beauties in person when they first came out.... And I passed. It's taken me a horrific amount of time to find the Maggies that I do have now, and I probably will never see my Clou Noeud 120s. Had I simply stopped debating and PURCHASED when they were available and in my little hands, I could have saved myself a lot of time and heartache.

Take it from me!


----------



## aoqtpi

I love Almeria 120mm Crelino ropes! Does anyone have a picture of the 'natural' colour? I can't find them on the CL website or anywhere else. I'm loving the taupe *Sarah* posted!

Also, does anyone know if the wedge is heavy? It looks pretty substantial.


----------



## jeshika

aoqtpi said:


> I love Almeria 120mm Crelino ropes! Does anyone have a picture of the 'natural' colour? I can't find them on the CL website or anywhere else. I'm loving the taupe *Sarah* posted!
> 
> Also, does anyone know if the wedge is heavy? It looks pretty substantial.



I have the leather version and they are not super heavy. They aren't the lightest wedges but i don't have trouble walking in them.


----------



## jenayb

New at Hirshleifers today.... Courtesy of penney@hirshleifers.com 

Balota 150 - Multil/Silver
I love the silver & the multi... A great alternative to the gold & multi!







Denim I Love 120


----------



## BlondeBarbie

Hmmm, blue or black...definitley 160...


or


wait until I'm in Vegas in approx. 2 weeks and get something while I'm there....(fyi, no I can't do both...lol)


----------



## jenayb

BlondeBarbie said:


> Hmmm, blue or black...definitley 160...
> 
> 
> or
> 
> 
> wait until I'm in Vegas in approx. 2 weeks and get something while I'm there....(fyi, no I can't do both...lol)


 
Vegas should receive their Magos this week, maybe even today. If you wait for 2 weeks, I'd bet my last dollar that you will miss out.


----------



## Chloeloves

NANI1972 said:


> Ladies do we know any other style availabilty in these?! Oh and other colors?!


 
Ladies, is it correct these WS are Fall collection? how do you think they will come up size wise?
 they are stunning, I think im in love!


*hipployta gorgeous!!!*


----------



## jenayb

Chloeloves said:


> Ladies, is it correct these WS are Fall collection? how do you think they will come up size wise?
> they are stunning, I think im in love!


 
*These are python not watersnake.*

I made a mistake in my original post. I'm sorry!  

Anyhoo, moving past my blunder, the LP is TTS.


----------



## Louboufan

Personally, I am getting the blue/beige 140mm but I think you can't go wrong with whatever you choose.


BlondeBarbie said:


> Hmmm, blue or black...definitley 160...
> 
> 
> or
> 
> 
> wait until I'm in Vegas in approx. 2 weeks and get something while I'm there....(fyi, no I can't do both...lol)


----------



## Dessye

karwood said:


> If you _truly_ love the blue Mago, then I recommend getting them. I have seen one too many time, ladies (including myself) missed out completely on buying a certain style, because they could not decide. *Buy now, think later*.


 
 The mantra of tPF!!


----------



## Dessye

jenaywins said:


> Vegas should receive their Magos this week, maybe even today. If you wait for 2 weeks, I'd bet my last dollar that you will miss out.


----------



## Dessye

jeshika said:


> I have the leather version and they are not super heavy. They aren't the lightest wedges but i don't have trouble walking in them.


 
ITA.  I have the black leather version and they're super easy to walk in.  I'm loving the new versions though and I saw fram and black patent at Miami Boutique!   Remember the Macarena from last summer?  Now, *that's* heavy!


----------



## jillianna7

Yes, the difference between $95 in the scheme of things isn't much.


----------



## mishybelle

jenaywins said:


> Vegas should receive their Magos this week, maybe even today. If you wait for 2 weeks, I'd bet my last dollar that you will miss out.


 
Ooh, I will keep my eye out for these this weekend and report back!


----------



## jenayb

jillianna7 said:


> Yes, the difference between $95 in the scheme of things isn't much.


----------



## jenayb

New arrivals @ NM LV Fashion Show Mall.... 
Contact Anton Jones - (702) 731-3636


----------



## SassySarah

aoqtpi said:


> I love Almeria 120mm Crelino ropes! Does anyone have a picture of the 'natural' colour? I can't find them on the CL website or anywhere else. I'm loving the taupe *Sarah* posted!
> 
> Also, does anyone know if the wedge is heavy? It looks pretty substantial.



Here is the natural color.


----------



## l.a_girl19

jenaywins said:


> *These are python not watersnake.*
> 
> I made a mistake in my original post. I'm sorry!
> 
> Anyhoo, moving past my blunder, the LP is TTS.


 
No no! Horatio told me watersnake!!! lol Unless they got it wrong!


----------



## jenayb

l.a_girl19 said:


> No no! Horatio told me watersnake!!! lol Unless they got it wrong!


 
Looking at the photo now after *carlinha* mentioning that my caption was incorrect, these are indeed python.


----------



## l.a_girl19

jenaywins said:


> Looking at the photo now after *carlinha* mentioning that my caption was incorrect, these are indeed python.


 
Oh really??? Even better!!!! 

** Yup. I made the mistake. I read the email wrong. Sorry everyone!**


----------



## aoqtpi

jeshika said:


> I have the leather version and they are not super heavy. They aren't the lightest wedges but i don't have trouble walking in them.



Thank you! 



SassySarah said:


> Here is the natural color.



Thanks so much! Now I'm torn between the two... What to do, what to do...


----------



## Chloeloves

Ahh! thank you for the info - python is even better, im hoping if I am lucky enough to be offered a pair and they fit! that these will be my 1st exotic CL's........


----------



## mishybelle

jenaywins said:


> New arrivals @ NM LV Fashion Show Mall....
> Contact Anton Jones - (702) 731-3636


 
OMG, dying over that bronze Jenny. I thought I wanted the RB watersnake Jenny, but wow. Choices...


----------



## missgiannina

ladies, do they lady clou come in 120?


----------



## l.a_girl19

Those metallic Jennys are beautiful!!


----------



## jenayb

mishybelle said:


> OMG, dying over that bronze Jenny. I thought I wanted the RB watersnake Jenny, but wow. Choices...


 
Aren't they pretty? If I had fancy places to go, I would snatch those up in a heart beat. Unfortunately, the bark park is about as fancy and exciting as I get these days. Womp womp. 



missgiannina said:


> ladies, do they lady clou come in 120?


 
Not that I am aware, or I'd own them in every colour.


----------



## l.a_girl19

clothingguru said:


> *Car:* Your avi makes me.... The jenny's and balota's  CANT wait to get mine ...


 
Which pair did you get? Balotas or Jennys???


----------



## NANI1972

missgiannina said:


> ladies, do they lady clou come in 120?


 
That would be fab! Along with Jennys in 120! but alas I don't believe the Lady clou are available in 120.


----------



## l.a_girl19

NANI1972 said:


> That would be fab! Along with Jennys in 120! but alas I don't believe the Lady clou are available in 120.


 
They did have the Jennys in the 120 just without the platform and they were silver I think Soo pretty!


----------



## jenayb

l.a_girl19 said:


> They did have the Jennys in the 120 just without the platform and they were silver I think Soo pretty!



She probably meant the WS Jennys; we were just talking about how fab they would be in the 120s the other day. 

I actually remember seeing a couple different prints in the Jenny 120.. 

I think I recall a gingham check...


----------



## clothingguru

l.a_girl19 said:


> Which pair did you get? Balotas or Jennys???



Jenny's  Im waiting for Mount to get their Balota RB in


----------



## 5elle

aoqtpi said:


> I love Almeria 120mm Crelino ropes! Does anyone have a picture of the 'natural' colour? I can't find them on the CL website or anywhere else. I'm loving the taupe *Sarah* posted!
> 
> Also, does anyone know if the wedge is heavy? It looks pretty substantial.



The wedge is not that heavy on the Almerias, certainly nothing like last year's Macarenas. As has been said they're fine for walking in. They're also very secure on your foot because of the ankle strap and my pair are butter soft. Highly recommend.


----------



## NANI1972

l.a_girl19 said:


> They did have the Jennys in the 120 just without the platform and they were silver I think Soo pretty!


 
Hmmm I thought they were 100s?


----------



## Dessye

NANI1972 said:


> Hmmm I thought they were 100s?


 
Yes, they are 100s.


----------



## jenayb

jenaywins said:


> She probably meant the WS Jennys; we were just talking about how fab they would be in the 120s the other day.
> 
> I actually remember seeing a couple different prints in the Jenny 120..
> 
> I think I recall a gingham check...



Drr yeah they were 100s.


----------



## KarenBorter

the louboutin blog just posted "new in boutiques" 

*swoon*

http://thelouboutinblog.files.wordp...trass-160mm-suede-burma-acqua-ab-5995wtmk.jpg


----------



## ntntgo

jenaywins said:


> 38.5......


 
*jenay*-the nude ADs are out in Miami but will be in next month but they checked the computer and Madison has them.


----------



## ntntgo

KarenBorter said:


> the louboutin blog just posted "new in boutiques"
> 
> *swoon*
> 
> http://thelouboutinblog.files.wordp...trass-160mm-suede-burma-acqua-ab-5995wtmk.jpg


 
Madison (or maybe it was Horatio) has them in the store.  They got them in today.


----------



## jenayb

ntntgo said:


> *jenay*-the nude ADs are out in Miami but will be in next month but they checked the computer and Madison has them.



Thank you. That was so kind of you to ask for me.


----------



## pixiesparkle

OMG I'm not sure if I can continue waiting for the blue Magos from JJR now.. what if they don't call me and I miss out..yet again:cry:


----------



## PyAri

ntntgo said:


> Madison (or maybe it was Horatio) has them in the store.  They got them in today.


They are gorgeous!!


----------



## l.a_girl19

NANI1972 said:


> Hmmm I thought they were 100s?


 
Oh! Maybe lol You are probably right! They are still gorgeous in the 100mm


----------



## l.a_girl19

clothingguru said:


> Jenny's  Im waiting for Mount to get their Balota RB in


 
Yayyy! I can't wait to see!!!


----------



## BellaShoes

YAY!! I have the Une Plume coming!!


----------



## ntntgo

pixiesparkle said:


> uh oh..I thought the sizing for Mago 140 is the same as Maggie 140 which is TTS? Im on the waitlist for both 37.5 (my TTS) and 38..I've still got a while til April (that's when they arrive in Paris boutiques, supposedly) but I want to make sure of the size before then
> 
> *Hipployta* they are gorgeousss!!! and I have to agree with Jenay, they do look much hotter on 160mm heels
> ush: still..I'm going to stick with 140 because I haven't even mastered walking on 150 yet..


 
*Hipployta* no doubt they are sexier in the 160mm, just not when I'm flat on my face with them up in the air.:lolots:


----------



## ntntgo

*Bella*-love the Une Plume.  Did you get the black?  I had the slings in nude and couldn't keep them on.  I think I'd like to try the full shoe.  How did you size in them?


----------



## ntntgo

pixiesparkle said:


> OMG I'm not sure if I can continue waiting for the blue Magos from JJR now.. what if they don't call me and I miss out..yet again:cry:


 
*pixie*-lots of people are getting them.  Selfridges will have them next week.


----------



## BellaShoes

ntntgo said:


> *Bella*-love the Une Plume.  Did you get the black?  I had the slings in nude and couldn't keep them on.  I think I'd like to try the full shoe.  How did you size in them?



Thanks *ntntgo*!!! That has always been my issue with CL Slings... so I went for the full back.. in black. I talked to both Angie in Miami and Lisa in Vegas, they both said the full Une Plume will stretch so go TTS even with the narrow toe box. So, I went TTS.


----------



## clothingguru

l.a_girl19 said:


> Yayyy! I can't wait to see!!!


Me too!  Thanks cheeka!


----------



## clothingguru

BellaShoes said:


> YAY!! I have the Une Plume coming!!


YAY i LOVE these! I want a pair but have yet to see them on anyone! Cant wait to see you modelling pics!  congrats!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

BellaShoes said:


> Thanks *ntntgo*!!! That has always been my issue with CL Slings... so I went for the full back.. in black. I talked to both Angie in Miami and Lisa in Vegas, they both said the full Une Plume will stretch so go TTS even with the narrow toe box. So, I went TTS.


 
*bella, *amy from CL customer service told me they are sold out company wide in a 38.5 in the full back Une Plumes, so I got the slings (as you know). you think I'll have issues with the sling back? :cry:


----------



## clothingguru

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> *bella, *amy from CL customer service told me they are sold out company wide in a 38.5 in the full back Une Plumes, so I got the slings (as you know). you think I'll have issues with the sling back? :cry:



In which color? Or all colors?  Thats my size too.


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*cg- *in the black honey.


----------



## dhampir2005

So I think I just got the Blue Watersnake Altadamas from the Costa Mesa store. There was a waitlist but I was the first one to send in the order form with my monies info.... so THEY BETTERS BE MINE!!!!  and Pair #4 will be a reveal since pair #2 was a pre-loved and pair #3 were from another tpfer!


----------



## clothingguru

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> *cg- *in the black honey.



oh ok phew! Thanks


----------



## clothingguru

dhampir2005 said:


> So I think I just got the Blue Watersnake Altadamas from the Costa Mesa store. There was a waitlist but I was the first one to send in the order form with my monies info.... so THEY BETTERS BE MINE!!!!  and Pair #4 will be a reveal since pair #2 was a pre-loved and pair #3 were from another tpfer!


WOHOOO! Congrats! Cant wait to see them!


----------



## dhampir2005

I debated about the Jade since they have them at the Neiman Marcus in Houston... but blue is so much easier for me to integrate. If these don't go through, GALLERIA HERE I COME!!!! But I hope I get the blue 



clothingguru said:


> WOHOOO! Congrats! Cant wait to see them!


----------



## jenayb

dhampir2005 said:


> I debated about the Jade since they have them at the Neiman Marcus in Houston... but blue is so much easier for me to integrate. If these don't go through, GALLERIA HERE I COME!!!! But I hope I get the blue



If they had you sent in the order agreement, then that's pretty much confirmation.


----------



## clothingguru

dhampir2005 said:


> I debated about the Jade since they have them at the Neiman Marcus in Houston... but blue is so much easier for me to integrate. If these don't go through, GALLERIA HERE I COME!!!! But I hope I get the blue



Im sure it will all work out! And if not then you can get the jade or maybe snag the blue from somewhere else!  cant wait to see!


----------



## dhampir2005

YAY JENAY this will be reveal #2/3 (depending on when my tpfer pair come in)!!! Now I feel bad for people before me on the list... but I did actually give them my cc info.... ACK! so excited



jenaywins said:


> If they had you sent in the order agreement, then that's pretty much confirmation.


----------



## Faraasha

I feel like the odd girl out...  

The Mago is doing nothing for me...


----------



## jenayb

dhampir2005 said:


> YAY JENAY this will be reveal #2/3 (depending on when my tpfer pair come in)!!! Now I feel bad for people before me on the list... but I did actually give them my cc info.... ACK! so excited



Yay!

But I'm a bit confused... The people prior to you...? What exactly did the SA tell you?  

Typically they will call through the list beginning with the first person in "line." If that person doesn't wish to purchase, they go on to the next, and so on and so forth. If you were called, then that means the people ahead of you on the list didn't wish to purchase thus why you were contacted.  

Is that what happened?


----------



## jeshika

Faraasha said:


> I feel like the odd girl out...
> 
> The Mago is doing nothing for me...



oh don't feel bad... it's ok... not every shoe is for everyone. the batiks looked really great on everyone but it wasn't doing anything for me.


----------



## dhampir2005

Hmm I'm not sure exactly what happened, but apparently they are getting the blue watersnake in tomorrow. I never called in to be placed on a waitlist but called her today asking about them. Some people I guess had been placed on a waitlist of sorts but didn't leave a payment method or weren't really confirmed? She mentioned that almost all the pairs were spoken for and went to check for a 37.5 for me, so I think they ordered 1 or 2 extra of each size only besides the preorders. So the SA said as long as I got the payment in tonight, I was most likely going to get them? At least I hope that's what happened?



jenaywins said:


> Yay!
> 
> But I'm a bit confused... The people prior to you...? What exactly did the SA tell you?
> 
> Typically they will call through the list beginning with the first person in "line." If that person doesn't wish to purchase, they go on to the next, and so on and so forth. If you were called, then that means the people ahead of you on the list didn't wish to purchase thus why you were contacted.
> 
> Is that what happened?


----------



## pixiesparkle

ntntgo said:


> *pixie*-lots of people are getting them.  Selfridges will have them next week.


ohh really? Do you know if they accept Visa/MC? I hope they do..It's so odd that US and LOndon boutiques/stores always receive new styles first 
I've always imagined that Paris boutiques would be the first to get them.

Now..I'm still a bit confused with Mago sizing. **Hipployta** got them in *160* and she went TTS. I recall that a lot of the ladies here sized down for Maggie 160 as they ran large and went TTS for Maggie 140. So..what's the deal with Mago 140?


----------



## jenayb

dhampir2005 said:


> Hmm I'm not sure exactly what happened, but apparently they are getting the blue watersnake in tomorrow. I never called in to be placed on a waitlist but called her today asking about them. Some people I guess had been placed on a waitlist of sorts but didn't leave a payment method or weren't really confirmed? She mentioned that almost all the pairs were spoken for and went to check for a 37.5 for me, so I think they ordered 1 or 2 extra of each size only besides the preorders. So the SA said as long as I got the payment in tonight, I was most likely going to get them? At least I hope that's what happened?



That's so odd... I've never heard of that but good luck! I hope you get them!!


----------



## dhampir2005

I has a backup shoe, just in case! I'll let you ladies know how it goes!



jenaywins said:


> That's so odd... I've never heard of that but good luck! I hope you get them!!


----------



## jenayb

dhampir2005 said:


> I has a backup shoe, just in case! I'll let you ladies know how it goes!


----------



## HermesLuv

Faraasha said:


> I feel like the odd girl out...
> 
> The Mago is doing nothing for me...



me too!  i'm not crazy about them either...


----------



## pixiesparkle

HermesLuv said:


> me too!  i'm not crazy about them either...


When I first saw the Mago in black I didn't feel a thing for them..the RB Mago, however, is a totally different story


----------



## clothingguru

pixiesparkle said:


> When I first saw the Mago in black I didn't feel a thing for them..the RB Mago, however, is a totally different story



Me too


----------



## Faraasha

jeshika said:


> oh don't feel bad... it's ok... not every shoe is for everyone. the batiks looked really great on everyone but it wasn't doing anything for me.



True!...  



HermesLuv said:


> me too!  i'm not crazy about them either...



Guess we're the odd girls out... 



pixiesparkle said:


> When I first saw the Mago in black I didn't feel a thing for them..the RB Mago, however, is a totally different story



I did like the RB Mago initially... But I have a pair that is the exact RB color (non-CL)... And frankly it still wasn't enough to push me over the edge  


I'm waiting for something to wow me...


----------



## clothingguru

Faraasha said:


> True!...
> 
> 
> 
> Guess we're the odd girls out...
> 
> 
> 
> I did like the RB Mago initially... But I have a pair that is the exact RB color (non-CL)... And frankly it still wasn't enough to push me over the edge
> 
> 
> *I'm waiting for something to wow me..*.



Good call. Thats the way to go otherwise if your not fully in love...the shoe gets neglected


----------



## MadameElle

How do you ladies feel about the cadena tresse?  Do you think it will be difficult to walk in since it is a 'slip on' (unlike the almeria with the ankle straps)?


----------



## Faraasha

clothingguru said:


> Good call. Thats the way to go otherwise if your not fully in love...the shoe gets neglected



... Exactly!..


----------



## HermesLuv

pixiesparkle said:


> When I first saw the Mago in black I didn't feel a thing for them..the RB Mago, however, is a totally different story



i do like the RB color better... maybe i need to see them in person and actually see them on my feet!


----------



## clothingguru

^ That can make a WORLD of difference (for me at least) They usually look WAY better on.


----------



## dhampir2005

Me THREE!!! Some of the gorgeous of the Maggie was in the chain detail toe! I originally considered the RB Mago too, but when I showed my bf he was like "why is the toe like... so shiny blue?" Then I tried to look at it objectively and realized that it was not for me. Still hunting for that lilac blue maggie though... *sigh*



HermesLuv said:


> me too!  i'm not crazy about them either...


----------



## Faraasha

dhampir2005 said:


> Me THREE!!! Some of the gorgeous of the *Maggie was in the chain detail toe*! I originally considered the RB Mago too, but when I showed my bf he was like "why is the toe like... so shiny blue?" Then I tried to look at it objectively and realized that it was not for me. Still hunting for that lilac blue maggie though... *sigh*



My point exactly...

I cant wait for fall!!!...


----------



## pixiesparkle

clothingguru said:


> ^ That can make a WORLD of difference (for me at least) They usually look WAY better on.


Totally! I tried them on in HK (they only had a pair for display) and they look much much better on..the shiny/miroir blue toe part looks great IRL and it goes perfectly with the RB suede 



dhampir2005 said:


> Me THREE!!! Some of the gorgeous of the Maggie was in the chain detail toe! I originally considered the RB Mago too, but when I showed my bf he was like "why is the toe like... so shiny blue?" Then I tried to look at it objectively and realized that it was not for me. Still hunting for that lilac blue maggie though... *sigh*


I understand what you mean..the lilac/blue Maggie is gorgeous..but I sense that the new Maggie colours for Fall are going to be killers!!


----------



## skislope15

dhampir2005 said:


> Hmm I'm not sure exactly what happened, but apparently they are getting the blue watersnake in tomorrow. I never called in to be placed on a waitlist but called her today asking about them. Some people I guess had been placed on a waitlist of sorts but didn't leave a payment method or weren't really confirmed? She mentioned that almost all the pairs were spoken for and went to check for a 37.5 for me, so I think they ordered 1 or 2 extra of each size only besides the preorders. So the SA said as long as I got the payment in tonight, I was most likely going to get them? At least I hope that's what happened?




If you dont get them by chance i see that your in oakland county, i ordered a pair of watersnakes from neimans somerset they had to order from somewhere else but the shoe ARRIVED the very next morning via usps, not even sure how it was possible to ship that quickly, i think i ordered them at noon and had them by noon net day.


----------



## SophieLov

Does anyone know if clou noeud is any where for purchase still that does not involve an Amex? I know DJ's on elizabeth street had 1 pair left but the leather was split at the sling and they still wanted retail for them  I have pics of them on with my bag and the more I look at them the more I regret just paying the $1600 and buying them damaged!! Crazy I know but it's such a perfect combo x


----------



## jenayb

SophieLov said:


> Does anyone know if clou noeud is any where for purchase still that does not involve an Amex? I know DJ's on elizabeth street had 1 pair left but the leather was split at the sling and they still wanted retail for them  I have pics of them on with my bag and the more I look at them the more I regret just paying the $1600 and buying them damaged!! Crazy I know but it's such a perfect combo x


 
Sorry - The Clou Noeud is pretty much gone at this point from a retail standpoint. Try eBay or Bonz, or pick up the Lady Clou instead.


----------



## jenayb

Faraasha said:


> I feel like the odd girl out...
> 
> The Mago is doing nothing for me...


 
I know a quite a few girls actually who will not be purchasing the Mago - you are definitely not the odd gal out.  

For me, the Mago is super close to the Maggie which is my one true shoe love, so it is an absolute must-have. That said, not everyone feels that way about the Maggie, so... Different strokes!


----------



## dhampir2005

skislope15 said:


> If you dont get them by chance i see that your in oakland county, i ordered a pair of watersnakes from neimans somerset they had to order from somewhere else but the shoe ARRIVED the very next morning via usps, not even sure how it was possible to ship that quickly, i think i ordered them at noon and had them by noon net day.



Ooh thanks! I'm actually in Houston now for school, but I will call them and try to hold a pair!


----------



## karwood

* sigh* One can only dream Oh well, they are available at Madison ave.

*Daffodile Strass 160mm Suede Burma Acqua AB $5995 *







*Daffodile Strass 160mm Suede Burma Aurora Boreale AB $5995*


----------



## dhampir2005

BTW Thank you so much! The Troy Neimans is getting the BLUE WATERSNAKE ADS in this week! I talked to an awesome SA who said she could set aside a pair for me. I told her I would know by today about the Costa Mesa pair and if I didn't need them, would call her by tonight! Thank you so so much *Skislope15*!!! Now there's no way I won't get them!



skislope15 said:


> If you dont get them by chance i see that your in oakland county, i ordered a pair of watersnakes from neimans somerset they had to order from somewhere else but the shoe ARRIVED the very next morning via usps, not even sure how it was possible to ship that quickly, i think i ordered them at noon and had them by noon net day.


----------



## Dessye

Faraasha said:


> I feel like the odd girl out...
> 
> The Mago is doing nothing for me...


 
Nope, not the odd one out. Mago doesn`t do anything for me either.  Waiting for fall Maggies! 

Congrats - *dhampir*!!!  Wow, 4 pairs!!


----------



## Dessye

karwood said:


> * sigh* One can only dream Oh well, they are available at Madison ave.
> 
> *Daffodile Strass 160mm Suede Burma Acqua AB $5995 *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Daffodile Strass 160mm Suede Burma Aurora Boreale AB $5995*


 
The acqua is simply stunning   Fortunately for my pocketbook, I can`t pull off this style


----------



## BlondeBarbie

^^^Brilliant!! While I love the Magos, I think I would much rather wait for the new Maggies this fall, I missed out on the first 4 so the new ones are a must!!!


----------



## dhampir2005

I'm waiting on the maggies too!!!! But we'll see how good I've been on my ban imposed after the blue watersnake! My bf and I have a bet: no shopping for shoes or bags for TWO MONTHS and I get a prize.... MAGGIESSSS??!!!!



Dessye said:


> Nope, not the odd one out. Mago doesn`t do anything for me either.  Waiting for fall Maggies!
> 
> Congrats - *dhampir*!!!  Wow, 4 pairs!!


----------



## BlondeBarbie

^^Dooo it! I wish my dbf would do something like this!!


----------



## karwood

Faraasha said:


> I feel like the odd girl out...
> 
> The Mago is doing nothing for me...




 I feel the same way about the Jennys. Not everyone can agree on liking all the same styles. Different strokes for different folks.


----------



## Faraasha

jenaywins said:


> I know a quite a few girls actually who will not be purchasing the Mago - you are definitely not the odd gal out.
> 
> For me, the Mago is super close to the Maggie which is my one true shoe love, so it is an absolute must-have. That said, not everyone feels that way about the Maggie, so... Different strokes!



Lol I actually cant wait to get my hands on a Maggie in from the fall collection... 



Dessye said:


> Nope, not the odd one out. Mago doesn`t do anything for me either.  Waiting for fall Maggies!



 Me too!!!



karwood said:


> I feel the same way about the Jennys. Not everyone can agree on liking all the same styles. Different strokes for different folks.



... I agree!


----------



## ntntgo

pixiesparkle said:


> ohh really? Do you know if they accept Visa/MC? I hope they do..It's so odd that US and LOndon boutiques/stores always receive new styles first
> I've always imagined that Paris boutiques would be the first to get them.
> 
> Now..I'm still a bit confused with Mago sizing. **Hipployta** got them in *160* and she went TTS. I recall that a lot of the ladies here sized down for Maggie 160 as they ran large and went TTS for Maggie 140. So..what's the deal with Mago 140?


 
*pixie*-I tried on the Maggie 140mm and I had to size up a half size.  I was told the Magos will run the same so, I ordered them a half size up.


----------



## mishybelle

karwood said:


> * sigh* One can only dream Oh well, they are available at Madison ave.
> 
> *Daffodile Strass 160mm Suede Burma Acqua AB $5995 *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Daffodile Strass 160mm Suede Burma Aurora Boreale AB $5995*


 
This might be a stupid question, but what does the "burma" refer to? The type of suede or the type of crystal? Treatment of the crystal? Where the crystal is sourced from?


----------



## Dessye

dhampir2005 said:


> I'm waiting on the maggies too!!!! But we'll see how good I've been on my ban imposed after the blue watersnake! My bf and I have a bet: no shopping for shoes or bags for TWO MONTHS and I get a prize.... MAGGIESSSS??!!!!


 
For me, it would depend on the prize   For Maggie*s* ---- YES!!!


----------



## Dessye

ntntgo said:


> *pixie*-I tried on the Maggie 140mm and *I had to size up a half size*. I was told the Magos will run the same so, I ordered them a half size up.


 
  Me too.  Going TTS would have killed my toes! ush:  For the 160, TTS is better because of the steeper pitch otherwise, there will be a heel gap.  Mind you, it might be better to also get 0.5 size up for 160 and then just pad for comfort.


----------



## justkell

Say hello to my little friend.... RB Daffodil!!!!


----------



## Dessye

justkell said:


> Say hello to my little friend.... RB Daffodil!!!!


 
She's a beaut!!!


----------



## jenayb

justkell said:


> Say hello to my little friend.... RB Daffodil!!!!


 
Oh my!


----------



## justkell

^^^ Isn't she??? I feel like the pictures that the online stores have of this shoe make them look so more clunckier than they are. They don't look as frankenstein-ish in person at all. I love them and so glad I got them!!!


----------



## mishybelle

OMG, RB Daffodile. Gorgy!


----------



## Dessye

mishybelle said:


> This might be a stupid question, but what does the "burma" refer to? The type of suede or the type of crystal? Treatment of the crystal? Where the crystal is sourced from?


 
I believe it is the type of suede.


----------



## BellaShoes

Holy smokes *justkell*!! What a fabulous blue!


----------



## Ayala

Dessye said:


> I believe it is the type of suede.



I thought Burma is the name of the crystal given to it by Swarvoski?


----------



## clothingguru

pixiesparkle said:


> Totally! I tried them on in HK (they only had a pair for display) and they look much much better on..the shiny/miroir blue toe part looks great IRL and it goes perfectly with the RB suede



I cant wait to get mine!


----------



## skislope15

dhampir2005 said:


> BTW Thank you so much! The Troy Neimans is getting the BLUE WATERSNAKE ADS in this week! I talked to an awesome SA who said she could set aside a pair for me. I told her I would know by today about the Costa Mesa pair and if I didn't need them, would call her by tonight! Thank you so so much *Skislope15*!!! Now there's no way I won't get them!


 

Good to hear!!!! If you have any problems with the SA you talked to call Lisa Pramstaller at Neimans, she works in the mens dept but is awesome at pulling stuff or ordering for you, she always gets my shoes! Hope you like your shoes, I am in love with my jade green ones!!!


----------



## Dessye

skislope15 said:


> Good to hear!!!! If you have any problems with the SA you talked to call Lisa Pramstaller at Neimans, she works in the mens dept but is awesome at pulling stuff or ordering for you, she always gets my shoes! Hope you like your shoes, I am in love with my jade green ones!!!


 
Did you post pics????


----------



## jenayb

Just picked these up at lunch; these are just beautiful IRL and are perfect for the upcoming summer! I went a half size down, but also could have gone TTS which I recommend if you do not like your shoes tight in the beginning. I tend to size down these days to accommodate for stretching.

The colour is not as bright as this picture makes it appear. These are actually a very dark navy which could easily be mistaken for black. 

Chouquette 160







WOW I did _not_ even realize these are 160s until I just looked at the box to type this!


----------



## roussel

I really like those and they look very comfy.


----------



## hazeltt

They're beautiful, *jenay!*


----------



## missgiannina

jenaywins said:


> Just picked these up at lunch; these are just beautiful IRL and are perfect for the upcoming summer! I went a half size down, but also could have gone TTS which I recommend if you do not like your shoes tight in the beginning. I tend to size down these days to accommodate for stretching.
> 
> The colour is not as bright as this picture makes it appear. These are actually a very dark navy which could easily be mistaken for black.
> 
> Chouquette 160
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WOW I did _not_ even realize these are 160s until I just looked at the box to type this!



love these!!...have you tried them out in natural light...does the color still look close to black in natural lighting?


----------



## jenayb

missgiannina said:


> love these!!...have you tried them out in natural light...does the color still look close to black in natural lighting?


 
Here you go!


----------



## Dessye

Congrats, *Jenay*!  Sorry, I can't see your pics right now at work, but I'm sure they're beautiful!  I'm trying to remember Chouquette...  It's funny...sometimes I can see pics and sometimes I can't.


----------



## chacci1

jenaywins said:


> Here you go!



Love them!  I have been eyeing these since I first saw them on the Neimans web site!  Gorgeous!!!  Congrats!!


----------



## jenayb

Thanks *Des & chacci1*!!


----------



## Hipployta

jenaywins said:


> Just picked these up at lunch; these are just beautiful IRL and are perfect for the upcoming summer! I went a half size down, but also could have gone TTS which I recommend if you do not like your shoes tight in the beginning. I tend to size down these days to accommodate for stretching.
> 
> The colour is not as bright as this picture makes it appear. These are actually a very dark navy which could easily be mistaken for black.
> 
> Chouquette 160
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WOW I did _not_ even realize these are 160s until I just looked at the box to type this!



HA HA I just logged on to get the SAs number and make my order!!!!!


----------



## jenayb

Hipployta said:


> HA HA I just logged on to get the SAs number and make my order!!!!!


 
He is expecting you. I told him today while I was in NM that you would be calling.


----------



## clothingguru

*Jenay:* Those are perfect for summer! I love them! I need me some summer shoes /wedges now!


----------



## candyapples88

Framboise Almeria now on CL eboutique.

http://us.christianlouboutin.com/shoes/almeria-120mm-16811.html


----------



## Hipployta

jenaywins said:


> He is expecting you. I told him today while I was in NM that you would be calling.


 
He was indeed expecting me and I told him you already posted pictures...and then he let me down gently that you ending up buying my 38s 

I'm so hurt....LOL.  He'll find more


----------



## Elise499

During the interview of Christian Louboutin on CNN, they showed some new style from the f/w 11.12 collection. Sorry for the bad pictures






^Aranea





^Daffodile in black strass





^the boots are called Marisa. They will also be a flat version


----------



## jenayb

clothingguru said:


> *Jenay:* Those are perfect for summer! I love them! I need me some summer shoes /wedges now!


 
Thanks! Yes, you do!! 



candyapples88 said:


> Framboise Almeria now on CL eboutique.
> 
> http://us.christianlouboutin.com/shoes/almeria-120mm-16811.html


 
Super pretty. I noticed a lot of new goodies online today..  



Hipployta said:


> He was indeed expecting me and I told him you already posted pictures...and then he let me down gently that you ending up buying my 38s
> 
> I'm so hurt....LOL. He'll find more


 
That is what you get for getting Magos before me.

 

Lol, he's super sweet. I sized down in mine, so you could probably do a 37.5 TBH... I told him that you likely needed a 38 so he said that he would order them from another store for you!


----------



## candyapples88

jenaywins said:


> Thanks! Yes, you do!!
> 
> 
> 
> Super pretty. I noticed a lot of new goodies online today..
> 
> 
> 
> That is what you get for getting Magos before me.
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, he's super sweet. I sized down in mine, so you could probably do a 37.5 TBH... I told him that you likely needed a 38 so he said that he would order them from another store for you!



You're not the only one who was feeling 'blue'  I want to see some mod pics of those!


----------



## jenayb

candyapples88 said:


> You're not the only one who was feeling 'blue'  I want to see some mod pics of those!


----------



## Dessye

Daffodile in black strass????   I so wish I could wear this style!


----------



## BattyBugs

Exclusive to the CL Dallas Boutique. RB Croc Altadama $5495


----------



## Dessye

All these beautiful Croc shoes are making me :cry: with need!!!  Ok, want but still!  I did not see these :hnsnsn:


----------



## PyAri

Jenay congrats! They are perfect for summer.


----------



## jenayb

PyAri said:


> Jenay congrats! They are perfect for summer.



Thanks mama!


----------



## meltdown_ice

I can't wait to see some mod pic of your mago, jenay! Congrats!


----------



## meltdown_ice

Me too! i hope someday i can own a pair of these croc beauties, these blue ones are stunning!


----------



## dhampir2005

A girl can DREAM! Or you know... complain and say that I want it as a prize and 1 yr together pressie. Either way I have a small maggie fund set aside!

Ooh and the Blue Watersnake Altadamas are MINES!!! YAYAYAYAYAYA for sure from costa mesa! Oh and My lovely tpfer purchase came in and I will do a reveal after this weekend (oral argument this weekend!)



Dessye said:


> For me, it would depend on the prize   For Maggie*s* ---- YES!!!


----------



## pixiesparkle

SophieLov said:


> Does anyone know if clou noeud is any where for purchase still that does not involve an Amex? I know DJ's on elizabeth street had 1 pair left but the leather was split at the sling and they still wanted retail for them  I have pics of them on with my bag and the more I look at them the more I regret just paying the $1600 and buying them damaged!! Crazy I know but it's such a perfect combo x


oh no..You ended up purchasing them even though they're damaged? I saw them at the boutique but Im guessing they sold out in your size..Maybe you could try Paris boutiques?

*Edit:* Oh my bad I didn't read carefully..Clou Noeud is definitely gone by now yes..I'm happy to check if DJ Sydney has any left in stock for you if you're still interested.


----------



## l.a_girl19

jenaywins said:


> Just picked these up at lunch; these are just beautiful IRL and are perfect for the upcoming summer! I went a half size down, but also could have gone TTS which I recommend if you do not like your shoes tight in the beginning. I tend to size down these days to accommodate for stretching.
> 
> The colour is not as bright as this picture makes it appear. These are actually a very dark navy which could easily be mistaken for black.
> 
> Chouquette 160
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WOW I did _not_ even realize these are 160s until I just looked at the box to type this!


 
OMG Jenay. They look a million times hotter than the website picture!!! I am so glad you got them!! Mod pics!!!!Congrats!


----------



## BattyBugs

They are gorgeous, Jenay. You are going to have a difficult time choosing your shoes for SF.


----------



## jenayb

l.a_girl19 said:


> OMG Jenay. They look a million times hotter than the website picture!!! I am so glad you got them!! Mod pics!!!!Congrats!



Thanks babe! I swear - the stock photo does NOTHING for these! 



BattyBugs said:


> They are gorgeous, Jenay. You are going to have a difficult time choosing your shoes for SF.



Lol, flats girl... Flats!! DBF is convinced that it is blasphemy to not *walk* everywhere in SF. And when I say everywhere, I mean everywhere. I'm pretty sure he has our walk home to AZ planned...


----------



## meltdown_ice

jenaywins said:


> Here you go!



Congrats jenay, i love these as well, i love the blue and wood combi!


----------



## l.a_girl19

Jade Watersnake Jennys

I wanted to post them here but ended up posting them in the waiting room thread


----------



## PeepToe

l.a_girl19 said:


> Jade Watersnake Jennys
> 
> I wanted to post them here but ended up posting them in the waiting room thread


Those look great on you!!!


----------



## dhampir2005

Oohhhh major summer pretties Jenay! I can never wear super nice summer shoes they always end up getting destroyed for some reason 



jenaywins said:


> Just picked these up at lunch; these are just beautiful IRL and are perfect for the upcoming summer! I went a half size down, but also could have gone TTS which I recommend if you do not like your shoes tight in the beginning. I tend to size down these days to accommodate for stretching.
> 
> The colour is not as bright as this picture makes it appear. These are actually a very dark navy which could easily be mistaken for black.
> 
> Chouquette 160
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WOW I did _not_ even realize these are 160s until I just looked at the box to type this!


----------



## hellokatiegirl

I am not sure if this is the right place to post this, but is Framboise a color that is just available for this Spring/Summer 2011? I love the color! 

Also is this color the same as raspberry? I know framboise is french for raspberry. It looks like it is a pink color from the pics I have seen. Is this correct? Thanks!


----------



## l.a_girl19

PeepToe said:


> Those look great on you!!!


 
Thank you!! They are soo beautiful!!


----------



## Hipployta

jenaywins said:


> That is what you get for getting Magos before me.
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, he's super sweet. I sized down in mine, so you could probably do a 37.5 TBH... I told him that you likely needed a 38 so he said that he would order them from another store for you!



Actually that is a good point...those damn Magos LOL 

So he's tracking down a 38...and since you sized down he's going to hold a 37.5 too.  I tried to give him some gauging room 37.5 in MBB, 38 in Bianca, 38.5 in MBP but no dice.  Since shipping is free we'll see.  

I just regret that I couldn't buy online through AMEX's Shopping Mall at Neiman Marcus and get my triple points...the same thing happened with Barneys when I tried to get my MBBs and I had to order by phone


----------



## PeepToe

I can not stop thinking about this shoe! Does anyone know where I can stalk when these come out? I HAVE to have them, My H just doesn't know it yet.


----------



## Dessye

Stanley Korshak.com has new styles, including taupe suede Trailer!

http://www.stanleykorshak.com/infostore/ca.cart.asp?maincat=Shoes&designercat=Christian+Louboutin


----------



## Dessye

PeepToe said:


> I can not stop thinking about this shoe! Does anyone know where I can stalk when these come out? I HAVE to have them, My H just doesn't know it yet.


 
I would just email all the boutiques!


----------



## gymangel812

PeepToe said:


> I can not stop thinking about this shoe! Does anyone know where I can stalk when these come out? I HAVE to have them, My H just doesn't know it yet.


the response i got was anywhere between april and july. if you contact the online boutique, you can be put on a waiting list


----------



## ntntgo

mishybelle said:


> This might be a stupid question, but what does the "burma" refer to? The type of suede or the type of crystal? Treatment of the crystal? Where the crystal is sourced from?


 
*mishy*-Burma is a broad term used to describe Strass shoes.  It has nothing to do with the color of the crystal.  It is used with many different crystals and has been used in the past as an actual shoe color for a VP.  I used to think it had to do with the underlying material or color of the underlying material but that idea has been shattered when the term showed up randomly with the same base and crystal but different style.

IMO, it is just CL's broad term used to describe the Strass collection.


----------



## Dessye

hellokatiegirl said:


> I am not sure if this is the right place to post this, but is Framboise a color that is just available for this Spring/Summer 2011? I love the color!
> 
> Also is this color the same as raspberry? I know framboise is french for raspberry. It looks like it is a pink color from the pics I have seen. Is this correct? Thanks!


 
I believe so but I'm not an expert on this.  I asked Miami Boutique if jade would be around next season and they said likely not because there are some new colors coming out ---- red, purple, chartreuse...


----------



## hazeltt

*jenay* mod pics please!! I need you to do some enabling! 

*l.a_girl* they're gorgeous! The jade looks really good against your skin tone!


----------



## l.a_girl19

hazeltt said:


> *jenay* mod pics please!! I need you to do some enabling!
> 
> *l.a_girl* they're gorgeous! The jade looks really good against your skin tone!


 
I love them! Thank you!


----------



## SassySarah

l.a_girl19 said:


> Jade Watersnake Jennys
> 
> I wanted to post them here but ended up posting them in the waiting room thread



So glad the sizing worked out for you!  They're gorgeous!


----------



## l.a_girl19

SassySarah said:


> So glad the sizing worked out for you! They're gorgeous!


 
I knoowww lol I was so worried. Thank you!!!!


----------



## Jönathan

*l.a_girl,* Congrats!! They are gorgeous and the look amazing on you!


----------



## jenayb

Hipployta said:


> Actually that is a good point...those damn Magos LOL
> 
> So he's tracking down a 38...and since you sized down he's going to hold a 37.5 too.  I tried to give him some gauging room 37.5 in MBB, 38 in Bianca, 38.5 in MBP but no dice.  Since shipping is free we'll see.
> 
> I just regret that I couldn't buy online through AMEX's Shopping Mall at Neiman Marcus and get my triple points...the same thing happened with Barneys when I tried to get my MBBs and I had to order by phone





I took a 38.5 in my MBB and a 38 in this style... Honestly, you will be ok with a 37.5 - I swear. You want them to be snug!  



hazeltt said:


> *jenay* mod pics please!! I need you to do some enabling!
> 
> *l.a_girl* they're gorgeous! The jade looks really good against your skin tone!



Mod pics to come! I have a few others I am waiting on. Hehe.


----------



## hazeltt

A few? I'm guessing 3+? 

And just to clarify, are they actually called Chouquette? Because it says Louv on the NM website.


----------



## jenayb

hazeltt said:


> A few? I'm guessing 3+?
> 
> And just to clarify, are they actually called Chouquette? Because it says Louv on the NM website.



Hehe. Yes this has been a banner week for me. Oh geez. 

Yes, they are absolutely the Chouquette. Per the boutiques, per the side of the box.  Chouquette 160, to be exact.


----------



## hazeltt

jenaywins said:


> Hehe. Yes this has been a banner week for me. Oh geez.
> 
> Yes, they are absolutely the Chouquette. Per the boutiques, per the side of the box.  Chouquette 160, to be exact.



Hehe, okay, thanks! I was so confused. They sure sold out quickly on the NM website. Only two sizes left!


----------



## jenayb

hazeltt said:


> Hehe, okay, thanks! I was so confused. They sure sold out quickly on the NM website. Only two sizes left!



Yeah, the dept. store websites aren't exactly notorious for having the correct style names...


----------



## hazeltt

jenaywins said:


> Yeah, the dept. store websites aren't exactly notorious for having the correct style names...



Yea, I'm not surprised the dept store got it wrong but the Louboutin blog got it wrong as well. :S


----------



## jenayb

^^ Surprising!


----------



## hazeltt

And wierd question, but do all your toes show when wearing them? Or is it about the same amount of cleavage as the MBB?


----------



## jenayb

hazeltt said:


> And wierd question, but do all your toes show when wearing them? Or is it about the same amount of cleavage as the MBB?



Yeah it's a pretty revealing shoe... It's a true sandal.


----------



## BattyBugs

la_girl: the jade is gorgeous on you. Congrats!

The Dallas Boutique has the trailer in taupe, royal blue and black suede. I'm just afraid that, at 140, they are not secure enough. The straps on my right one were stretched way out, just from being tried on at the store.


----------



## hazeltt

jenaywins said:


> Yeah it's a pretty revealing shoe... It's a true sandal.



Thanks for answering all my questions! I wonder if I can still find them!


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

BattyBugs said:


> la_girl: the jade is gorgeous on you. Congrats!
> 
> The Dallas Boutique has the trailer in taupe, royal blue and black suede. I'm just afraid that, at 140, they are not secure enough. The straps on my right one were stretched way out, just from being tried on at the store.



*Batty:* i love the Trailer. Its incredibly comfy !
When i tried it, i felt like i am wearing my Catenita sling back.
BTW, it is very stable
I love it in RB,Framboise and Taupe.


----------



## BattyBugs

It was very comfy, but the stretched straps really put me off on it. I have a locate out on something else with straps, now.


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

BattyBugs said:


> It was very comfy, but the stretched straps really put me off on it. I have a locate out on something else with straps, now.



Ok, i see.
OMG, i have to stop buying from the Spring collection...
The winter collection will be so stormy lady!


----------



## hellokatiegirl

Dessye said:


> I believe so but I'm not an expert on this.  I asked Miami Boutique if jade would be around next season and they said likely not because there are some new colors coming out ---- red, purple, chartreuse...



Thanks Dessye!

I contacted the Miami boutique today too about a pair of CLs in Jade and they are sold out in my size in the style I wanted.  It seems like certain colors are just for a particular season and then vanish. I really love the framboise and jade color for the 2011 season and would like to get a pair in both!


----------



## candyapples88

hellokatiegirl said:


> Thanks Dessye!
> 
> I contacted the Miami boutique today too about a pair of CLs in Jade and they are sold out in my size in the style I wanted.  It seems like certain colors are just for a particular season and then vanish. I really love the framboise and jade color for the 2011 season and would like to get a pair in both!



There is the jade Pigalle 120 on the CL eboutique...you should check if they have your size.


----------



## hellokatiegirl

candyapples88 said:


> There is the jade Pigalle 120 on the CL eboutique...you should check if they have your size.



Thanks Candyapples88! I think 120, while absolutely gorgeous, is a little too high for me.  I saw a pair of jade simple 100mm pumps at Barney's, but I would rather 85 or 70mm.


----------



## SophieLov

pixiesparkle said:


> oh no..You ended up purchasing them even though they're damaged? I saw them at the boutique but Im guessing they sold out in your size..Maybe you could try Paris boutiques?
> 
> *Edit:* Oh my bad I didn't read carefully..Clou Noeud is definitely gone by now yes..I'm happy to check if DJ Sydney has any left in stock for you if you're still interested.


 
hey pixie yes they have the 38.5 there ive been trying to call them all day  i cant get through. the leather is split at the back though. they were willing to take 10% off for me. im just trying to chase up funds now i dont get paid again until the first but i refuse to miss these


----------



## Jenney001

like the stylish and unique design of it...


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

jenay i love them!!! so wish my feet were prettier so i could get the taupe version


----------



## nillacobain

Elise499 said:


> During the interview of Christian Louboutin on CNN, they showed some new style from the f/w 11.12 collection. Sorry for the bad pictures
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^Aranea
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^Daffodile in black strass
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^the boots are called Marisa. They will also be a flat version


 

I spy fucshia Anemones plume?!


----------



## jeshika

nillacobain said:


> I spy fucshia Anemones plume?!



good eye!


----------



## Hipployta

jenaywins said:


> I took a 38.5 in my MBB and a 38 in this style... Honestly, you will be ok with a 37.5 - I swear. You want them to be snug!



38.5 in MBB and 38 in this?  I took at 37.5 in the MBB...so I need to look at at 37? Let me call and switch to 37 now


----------



## karwood

*New Arrival at Madison*

*4A 160mm Python Proposte Veau Velours Version Metallic $1395*


----------



## Dessye

hellokatiegirl said:


> Thanks Dessye!
> 
> I contacted the Miami boutique today too about a pair of CLs in Jade and they are sold out in my size in the style I wanted. It seems like certain colors are just for a particular season and then vanish. I really love the framboise and jade color for the 2011 season and would like to get a pair in both!


 
Which styles are you looking for?


----------



## Dessye

karwood said:


> *New Arrival at Madison*
> 
> *4A 160mm Python Proposte Veau Velours Version Metallic $1395*


 
While not my style, I love the look of that python!!!   STUNNING!!!


----------



## jenayb

NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> jenay i love them!!! so wish my feet were prettier so i could get the taupe version


 
*L*, your feet are just fine. Don't forget that I have seen them! 

I think you should get the tape. They are beautiful! 



Hipployta said:


> 38.5 in MBB and 38 in this? I took at 37.5 in the MBB...so I need to look at at 37? Let me call and switch to 37 now


 
Yes. Don't size up in this shoe. You want it to be snug because the suede WILL stretch. Trust me. 

For me, I like my heel to sit right at the very end of the shoe. If the shoe extends out past my heel, it appears as if the shoe is too large IMO. So keep this in mind when taking sizing advice from me on this particular sandal!  

Now, if you took a 37.5 in the MBB, I would suggest you take a 37.5 in this sandal as well, perhaps even the 37 as you mentioned.  

Is there any way to order both and return one since you cannot try it on?


----------



## Hipployta

jenaywins said:


> *L*, your feet are just fine. Don't forget that I have seen them!
> 
> I think you should get the tape. They are beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. Don't size up in this shoe. You want it to be snug because the suede WILL stretch. Trust me.
> 
> For me, I like my heel to sit right at the very end of the shoe. If the shoe extends out past my heel, it appears as if the shoe is too large IMO. So keep this in mind when taking sizing advice from me on this particular sandal!
> 
> Now, if you took a 37.5 in the MBB, I would suggest you take a 37.5 in this sandal as well, perhaps even the 37 as you mentioned.
> 
> Is there any way to order both and return one since you cannot try it on?



My TTS is 38 but lately I've been going below that because CLs keep changing up the sizing.

Ordering both is a good idea but I just paid next months bills on my AMEX so probably not an option LOL.  Why am I obsessed with points? I don't even use them.   *sigh*


----------



## Dessye

NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> jenay i love them!!! so wish my feet were prettier so i could get the taupe version


 
And what exactly is wrong with your feet, missy???


----------



## karwood

jenaywins said:


> Just picked these up at lunch; these are just beautiful IRL and are perfect for the upcoming summer! I went a half size down, but also could have gone TTS which I recommend if you do not like your shoes tight in the beginning. I tend to size down these days to accommodate for stretching.
> 
> The colour is not as bright as this picture makes it appear. These are actually a very dark navy which could easily be mistaken for black.
> 
> Chouquette 160
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WOW I did _not_ even realize these are 160s until I just looked at the box to type this!



I'm confused, I thought this style is called _*Louv*_. You are right, the stock pics do nothing for these shoes. I did not notice the suede is navy blue. I would love to see some modeling pics!


----------



## jenayb

Hipployta said:


> My TTS is 38 but lately I've been going below that because CLs keep changing up the sizing.
> 
> Ordering both is a good idea but I just paid next months bills on my AMEX so probably not an option LOL. Why am I obsessed with points? I don't even use them. *sigh*


 
Who cares about the points? Think about the shoes! 



karwood said:


> I'm confused, I thought this style is called _*Louv*_. You are right, the stock pics do nothing for these shoes. I did not notice the suede is navy blue. I would love to see some modeling pics!


 
No. 

Per the style name on the box, this is the Chouquette which is also available in taupe. I will try to sneak in some modeling pics tonight when I get home. They really look great on! Here is a pic I took in the store to send to a girlfriend for her opinion. It's not very good, but at this point it's all I've got!








_This_ is the Louv, which is actually a slight variation of the Chouqette. It is not suede:
















So as you can see from the comparison pics, the back strap is different as well on the Chouquette VS the Louv.


----------



## MadameElle

jenay - those are gorgeous on.  They don't look like they are 160mm.


----------



## Elise499

I love the Chouquette, they look gorgeous on you !


----------



## jenayb

MadameElle said:


> jenay - those are gorgeous on. They don't look like they are 160mm.


 


Elise499 said:


> I love the Chouquette, they look gorgeous on you !


 
Thank you so much. 

*Elle*, you are right - they do NOT look like 160s and I was honestly shocked when I read the box. The material on the heel is deceiving; it would appear that the heel height is congruent to the wood portion; however, you have to factor in the navy portion at the top, too.  

It was honestly confusing when I tried them on at NM because they don't appear to be that high, but when I tried to walk in them I was very wobbly which confused me - and my SA who told me to go upstairs as NM was having how-to-walk-in-heels classes that day!


----------



## Dessye

jenaywins said:


> Thank you so much.
> 
> *Elle*, you are right - they do NOT look like 160s and I was honestly shocked when I read the box. The material on the heel is deceiving; it would appear that the heel height is congruent to the wood portion; however, you have to factor in the navy portion at the top, too.
> 
> It was honestly confusing when I tried them on at NM because they don't appear to be that high, but when I tried to walk in them I was very wobbly which confused me - and my SA who told me to go upstairs as *NM was having how-to-walk-in-heels classes that day!*


 
  If your SA only knew how many sky high platforms you have!   I didn't even know there were how-to-walk-in-heels classes!?


----------



## jenayb

Dessye said:


> If your SA only knew how many sky high platforms you have!  I didn't even know there were how-to-walk-in-heels classes!?


 
Lol, he *does* know because I've purchased half of them from him, ha!  

Lol, there were no real classes. He was just being a turd burglar.


----------



## Dessye

jenaywins said:


> Lol, he *does* know because I've purchased half of them from him, ha!
> 
> Lol, there were no real classes. He was just being a turd burglar.


----------



## clothingguru

*Elsie: *Thank you so much for the pictures!


----------



## clothingguru

jenaywins said:


> Who cares about the points? Think about the shoes!
> 
> 
> 
> No.
> 
> Per the style name on the box, this is the Chouquette which is also available in taupe. I will try to sneak in some modeling pics tonight when I get home. They really look great on! Here is a pic I took in the store to send to a girlfriend for her opinion. It's not very good, but at this point it's all I've got!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _This_ is the Louv, which is actually a slight variation of the Chouqette. It is not suede:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So as you can see from the comparison pics, the back strap is different as well on the Chouquette VS the Louv.



LOVE them on you! They look way better on!


----------



## PyAri

jenaywins said:


> Who cares about the points? Think about the shoes!
> 
> 
> 
> No.
> 
> Per the style name on the box, this is the Chouquette which is also available in taupe. I will try to sneak in some modeling pics tonight when I get home. They really look great on! Here is a pic I took in the store to send to a girlfriend for her opinion. It's not very good, but at this point it's all I've got!



Jenay, your feet look so pretty!


----------



## HermesLuv

jenaywins said:


> Who cares about the points? Think about the shoes!
> 
> 
> 
> No.
> 
> Per the style name on the box, this is the Chouquette which is also available in taupe. I will try to sneak in some modeling pics tonight when I get home. They really look great on! Here is a pic I took in the store to send to a girlfriend for her opinion. It's not very good, but at this point it's all I've got!


 

these look great!!!   are they comfortable? and do you know where they sell them in taupe?


----------



## cfellis522

BattyBugs said:


> It was very comfy, but the stretched straps really put me off on it. I have a locate out on something else with straps, now.


 
Batty - Shopping at the Dallas boutique without me!  *pout*  We need to get together again soon!  I just got two pair from there on Saturday...  Caroline


----------



## Alice1979

cfellis522 said:


> Batty - Shopping at the Dallas boutique without me! *pout* We need to get together again soon! I just got two pair from there on Saturday... Caroline


 
Actually she was there on a mission for me  What'd you get? I'm thinking about coming up in May, perhaps we could meet up then...


----------



## karwood

They do very pretty when modeled.



jenaywins said:


> Who cares about the points? Think about the shoes!
> 
> 
> 
> No.
> 
> Per the style name on the box, this is the Chouquette which is also available in taupe. I will try to sneak in some modeling pics tonight when I get home. They really look great on! Here is a pic I took in the store to send to a girlfriend for her opinion. It's not very good, but at this point it's all I've got!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _This_ is the Louv, which is actually a slight variation of the Chouqette. It is not suede:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So as you can see from the comparison pics, the back strap is different as well on the Chouquette VS the Louv.



Thanks for clearing up the confusion. I had read the NM.com description of these shoes and they referred the name of style as "Louv" 


http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...000141cat000149cat000199cat5130731cat37660731

_"Ankle-Wrap Platform Sandal

We travel the world each season, seeking out the best of the best for you. Knowing your love of Christian Louboutin platforms, we commissioned our exclusive sandal&#8212;its navy-brown colorblock, natural canvas-wood foundation, and decadent ruched suede lift up your look this season. We know you'll love wearing it with everything from white dresses to skinny jeans.
Soft, matte suede straps crisscross over open toe; secure leather Mary Jane strap with adjustable buckle.
Partially concealed canvas platform atop stacked wooden platform.
5 1/2" stacked column heel; 1 7/8" platform; 3 5/8" equiv.
Displays signature Christian Louboutin red sole; creamy leather-padded canvas insole.
"*Louv*" is made in Italy."_


----------



## karwood

*Oel de Clous 100* silver laminato watersnake and silvertone studs. Will be available at Saks. $895


----------



## erinmiyu

^^


----------



## jenayb

clothingguru said:


> LOVE them on you! They look way better on!


 


PyAri said:


> Jenay, your feet look so pretty!


 
Aw, thank you darlings!!  



HermesLuv said:


> these look great!!!  are they comfortable? and do you know where they sell them in taupe?


 
Thank you! 

They are comfortable, yes - but keep in mind that they ARE 160s and thus FEEL like 160s!! Because your foot is only secured by a few straps, they definitey take some concentration when walking. They are not like a secure pump.


----------



## jenayb

karwood said:


> They do very pretty when modeled.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for clearing up the confusion. I had read the NM.com description of these shoes and they referred the name of style as "Louv"
> 
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...000141cat000149cat000199cat5130731cat37660731
> 
> _"Ankle-Wrap Platform Sandal_
> 
> _We travel the world each season, seeking out the best of the best for you. Knowing your love of Christian Louboutin platforms, we commissioned our exclusive sandalits navy-brown colorblock, natural canvas-wood foundation, and decadent ruched suede lift up your look this season. We know you'll love wearing it with everything from white dresses to skinny jeans._
> _Soft, matte suede straps crisscross over open toe; secure leather Mary Jane strap with adjustable buckle._
> _Partially concealed canvas platform atop stacked wooden platform._
> _5 1/2" stacked column heel; 1 7/8" platform; 3 5/8" equiv._
> _Displays signature Christian Louboutin red sole; creamy leather-padded canvas insole._
> _"*Louv*" is made in Italy."_


 
No problem. And you are right - NM.com does have the wrong style name. 



karwood said:


> *Oel de Clous 100* silver laminato watersnake and silvertone studs. Will be available at Saks. $895


 
I saw these in the Saks catalogue I received on Wednesday!!


----------



## jenayb

So I am VERY happy to finally be able to post pics of these....  

 Mago 160!  






These are gorgeous and for anyone who is tempted to purchase the 140 over the 160 for the fear of falling or for the lack of comfort... DON'T! I cannot believe how comfortable these are, and I cannot believe how easy they are to walk in. These are so much better than my Maggie 160s - I can't get over it!


----------



## cfellis522

Alice1979 said:


> Actually she was there on a mission for me  What'd you get? I'm thinking about coming up in May, perhaps we could meet up then...


 
That would be great!  I tried on several pair and told my husband what I liked.  Our anniversary is next week and I know he came back from there later that day with at least two pairs that are gift wrapped.  As much as I have begged, he wont let me open them until next Friday!!!  Arghhhh!!!


----------



## MadameElle

Another gorgeous one jenay   We want to see more mod pics please .


----------



## KarenBorter

jenaywins said:


> So I am VERY happy to finally be able to post pics of these....
> 
> Mago 160!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are gorgeous and for anyone who is tempted to purchase the 140 over the 160 for the fear of falling or for the lack of comfort... DON'T! I cannot believe how comfortable these are, and I cannot believe how easy they are to walk in. These are so much better than my Maggie 160s - I can't get over it!



Oh for goodness sakes ! I just called and had my SA at the Robertson Boutique put a pair of these on hold for me. She said that I would be a 37.5 for sure. I can't wait to go try them on.


----------



## KarenBorter

*MadameElle* are we shoe twins? Is that the WS RB Bianca in your avatar?


----------



## jeshika

jenaywins said:


> So I am VERY happy to finally be able to post pics of these....
> 
> Mago 160!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are gorgeous and for anyone who is tempted to purchase the 140 over the 160 for the fear of falling or for the lack of comfort... DON'T! I cannot believe how comfortable these are, and I cannot believe how easy they are to walk in. These are so much better than my Maggie 160s - I can't get over it!



I DIE JENAY!!!!!!!


----------



## jenayb

MadameElle said:


> Another gorgeous one jenay  We want to see more mod pics please .


 
Thank you! When I get home...  



KarenBorter said:


> Oh for goodness sakes ! I just called and had my SA at the Robertson Boutique put a pair of these on hold for me. She said that I would be a 37.5 for sure. I can't wait to go try them on.


 
is 37.5 your TTS? Definitely do not size up or down in the 160. 



jeshika said:


> I DIE JENAY!!!!!!!


 
ME TOO!


----------



## yazziestarr

jenaywins said:


> So I am VERY happy to finally be able to post pics of these....
> 
> Mago 160!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are gorgeous and for anyone who is tempted to purchase the 140 over the 160 for the fear of falling or for the lack of comfort... DON'T! I cannot believe how comfortable these are, and I cannot believe how easy they are to walk in. These are so much better than my Maggie 160s - I can't get over it!


MAAAAGGGOOOOOOSSS!!!!

did you get the blue too?


----------



## KarenBorter

*Jenay* yes ... I am a 7.5 US solid. The only thing I am worried about is the heel height. I can handle 5 - 5 1/2 inch but 6? not so sure about that LOL


----------



## jenayb

*Yazzie*, sure did!!

*Karen*, yes definitely 37.5 then. Do not worry about the heel height; these are extremely comfortable. I swear.


Um, can we talk about these please? 

http://us.christianlouboutin.com/shoes/luxura-calf.html


----------



## candyapples88

jenaywins said:


> *Yazzie*, sure did!!
> 
> *Karen*, yes definitely 37.5 then. Do not worry about the heel height; these are extremely comfortable. I swear.
> 
> 
> Um, can we talk about these please?
> 
> http://us.christianlouboutin.com/shoes/luxura-calf.html



LOVE these...although I'm not a huge fan of white shoes in general.


----------



## jenayb

candyapples88 said:


> LOVE these...although I'm not a huge fan of white shoes in general.


 
I *hate* white shoes!!! 

But something about these is just super lux. 

... No, not just the name!


----------



## SophieLov

I also don't like white shoes they remind me of minni mouse  my immediate thought when i saw those was the king of pop MJ :afrocool:


----------



## candyapples88

jenaywins said:


> I *hate* white shoes!!!
> 
> But something about these is just super lux.
> 
> ... No, not just the name!



The only white shoes I can stand is tennis shoes...but heels, not so much. These are lovely...very rockerish. However, I love my Luxuras better


----------



## natassha68

Yuummmmmy !!!, so pretty !!!!





jenaywins said:


> So I am VERY happy to finally be able to post pics of these....
> 
> Mago 160!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are gorgeous and for anyone who is tempted to purchase the 140 over the 160 for the fear of falling or for the lack of comfort... DON'T! I cannot believe how comfortable these are, and I cannot believe how easy they are to walk in. These are so much better than my Maggie 160s - I can't get over it!


----------



## clothingguru

jenaywins said:


> So I am VERY happy to finally be able to post pics of these....
> 
> Mago 160!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are gorgeous and for anyone who is tempted to purchase the 140 over the 160 for the fear of falling or for the lack of comfort... DON'T! I cannot believe how comfortable these are, and I cannot believe how easy they are to walk in. These are so much better than my Maggie 160s - I can't get over it!



OMG LOVEEEEEE!!! More pics PLEASE!


----------



## jenayb

candyapples88 said:


> The only white shoes I can stand is tennis shoes...but heels, not so much. These are lovely...very rockerish. However, I love my Luxuras better


 
Lol, even my Nikes are black girl!  



natassha68 said:


> Yuummmmmy !!!, so pretty !!!!


 


clothingguru said:


> OMG LOVEEEEEE!!! More pics PLEASE!


 
Thank you!!


----------



## SophieLov

whoa i missed the maggo post *jenay*  they are so pretty congrats!!


----------



## jenayb

SophieLov said:


> whoa i missed the maggo post *jenay*  they are so pretty congrats!!


 
Lol, thank you.


----------



## Alice1979

cfellis522 said:


> That would be great! I tried on several pair and told my husband what I liked. Our anniversary is next week and I know he came back from there later that day with at least two pairs that are gift wrapped. As much as I have begged, he wont let me open them until next Friday!!! Arghhhh!!!


 
Your DH is such a sweetheart. I shall wait till next Friday for your reveal then


----------



## pixiesparkle

woaaaa *Jenay*...  I'm totally trying to picture the blue on your feet hehe
Since you went TTS for 160, would it be safe to go TTS for 140 too?


----------



## jenayb

pixiesparkle said:


> woaaaa *Jenay*...  I'm totally trying to picture the blue on your feet hehe
> Since you went TTS for 160, would it be safe to go TTS for 140 too?



Hmm. 

Yes, I would personally say that TTS would be good on the 140. I feel that the sizing is congruent with Maggie sizing.  

The blue will be here next week for me.........


----------



## pixiesparkle

jenaywins said:


> Hmm.
> 
> Yes, I would personally say that TTS would be good on the 140. I feel that the sizing is congruent with Maggie sizing.
> 
> The blue will be here next week for me.........


hm...I went TTS with the pomice Maggie and it was quite tight around the toe area and Im sure if I had walked in them for a few hrs I'd have blisters on the back of my heel...decision decision:wondering


----------



## Clooky001

HermesLuv said:


> me too!  i'm not crazy about them either...



Nor me... X


----------



## hellokatiegirl

Dessye said:


> Which styles are you looking for?



I was looking at the simple pump in a 70mm heel in Jade. It seems they only have this particular shoe in the Miami boutique and they are sold out of my size. 

I actually found the simple 100mm in jade on the Barney's website. They have a 7.5, my size, but I really don't want that high of a heel. I am more suited for the lower heels!


----------



## ntntgo

pixiesparkle said:


> hm...I went TTS with the pomice Maggie and it was quite tight around the toe area and Im sure if I had walked in them for a few hrs I'd have blisters on the back of my heel...decision decision:wondering


 
*pixie*-Size up a half size for the 140mm.  Unless you are an itsy bitsy, size up.  I tried them on and I sized up.  I sized up even on the Maggies in the 160 so I could pad them.  But, there is definately no extra room in the 140mm.


----------



## Hipployta

jenaywins said:


> Who cares about the points? Think about the shoes!
> 
> 
> 
> No.
> 
> Per the style name on the box, this is the Chouquette which is also available in taupe. I will try to sneak in some modeling pics tonight when I get home. They really look great on! Here is a pic I took in the store to send to a girlfriend for her opinion. It's not very good, but at this point it's all I've got!



That is a good point...a lack of seeing the forest for the trees type deal...and our shoes look wonderful


----------



## ntntgo

jenaywins said:


> So I am VERY happy to finally be able to post pics of these....
> 
> Mago 160!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are gorgeous and for anyone who is tempted to purchase the 140 over the 160 for the fear of falling or for the lack of comfort... DON'T! I cannot believe how comfortable these are, and I cannot believe how easy they are to walk in. These are so much better than my Maggie 160s - I can't get over it!



*jenay*-very pretty on your foot.  Too bad, sister, I went 140mm and I tried them both on and I have to tell you, they don't look all that different.
All I know is that I'll be staying upright.   Now, I think I need the black/beige colorway too.  Enabler.


----------



## candyapples88

ntntgo said:


> *jenay*-very pretty on your foot.  Too bad, sister, I went 140mm and I tried them both on and I have to tell you, they don't look all that different.
> All I know is that I'll be staying upright.   Now, I think I need the black/beige colorway too.  Enabler.



How did the 140s fit? I ordered US TTS and am wondering if this is the right choice.


----------



## Hipployta

jenaywins said:


> Who cares about the points? Think about the shoes!
> 
> 
> 
> No.
> 
> Per the style name on the box, this is the Chouquette which is also available in taupe. I will try to sneak in some modeling pics tonight when I get home. They really look great on! Here is a pic I took in the store to send to a girlfriend for her opinion. It's not very good, but at this point it's all I've got!



That is a good point...a lack of seeing the forest for the trees type deal...and our shoes look wonderful


----------



## ntntgo

candyapples88 said:


> How did the 140s fit? I ordered TTS and am wondering if this is the right choice.


 
TTS was too small.  I sized up a half size and it fit perfectly.  They fit like the Maggies.  So,  I don't know if you tried on the 140mm Maggie but they were a half size small, too.  I didn't buy them after I sold both of my 160 Maggies knowing that the Mago was coming out.  I bought the blue but I tried on the black/beige and now I think I need that one too.

I'm sure if they're too small, you can switch them out for a bigger size.  I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## Hipployta

jenaywins said:


> So I am VERY happy to finally be able to post pics of these....
> 
> Mago 160!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are gorgeous and for anyone who is tempted to purchase the 140 over the 160 for the fear of falling or for the lack of comfort... DON'T! I cannot believe how comfortable these are, and I cannot believe how easy they are to walk in. These are so much better than my Maggie 160s - I can't get over it!



Our other shoe looks fabulous on you!  Aren't they super comfortable and easy to walk in!


----------



## dhampir2005

Hmmm you sized up for the maggies?!!! I got the tts which is what the SA recommended. I can also do a 37.5 in the maralena which supposedly ran small. On noes! Should I swap out for the 38?



ntntgo said:


> TTS was too small.  I sized up a half size and it fit perfectly.  They fit like the Maggies.  So,  I don't know if you tried on the 140mm Maggie but they were a half size small, too.  I didn't buy them after I sold both of my 160 Maggies knowing that the Mago was coming out.  I bought the blue but I tried on the black/beige and now I think I need that one too.
> 
> I'm sure if they're too small, you can switch them out for a bigger size.  I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## chacci1

jenaywins said:


> So I am VERY happy to finally be able to post pics of these....
> 
> Mago 160!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are gorgeous and for anyone who is tempted to purchase the 140 over the 160 for the fear of falling or for the lack of comfort... DON'T! I cannot believe how comfortable these are, and I cannot believe how easy they are to walk in. These are so much better than my Maggie 160s - I can't get over it!




BEAUTIFUL!  I must say, I was not sold on this style at all...but after seeing them on, in the 160mm height...I may need to re-consider!


----------



## ntntgo

dhampir2005 said:


> Hmmm you sized up for the maggies?!!! I got the tts which is what the SA recommended. I can also do a 37.5 in the maralena which supposedly ran small. On noes! Should I swap out for the 38?


 
HA! And I sized down in the Maralena.  I took that in a 39.5.  I sized up in the Maggies so I could put a gel pad in the front because I knew that the pitch was going to hit this spot I have on my foot where I had problem from dance a long time ago. I do the same thing with Pigalle 120s.  I don't need to pad the Mago.  They are super comfortable in the 140mm but the toe box is not only short but narrow.

What I do if I'm not sure, like with the Lux, is get both sizes sent to me.  I bought the Lux in a 39.5 and a 40 and then returned the one that didn't fit.  Actually, my friend took the other size since it's sold out. But you get the point.

Have them send the 38, too then send back which ever one doesn't work.


----------



## dhampir2005

It's a charge send.... I don't think I can do a return, only store credit  

I've gone with a 37.5 in the Lady Clous and Numero Prives and they seem okay. BUT in my new Fendi deco pumps which are also a 150 I did size up to a 38. I guess if they are a bit big I could put a pad in and a heel grip? I actually emailed the SA to ask her honest opinion what I should go with given my foot length. Oh man now I'm paranoid 



ntntgo said:


> HA! And I sized down in the Maralena.  I took that in a 39.5.  I sized up in the Maggies so I could put a gel pad in the front because I knew that the pitch was going to hit this spot I have on my foot where I had problem from dance a long time ago. I do the same thing with Pigalle 120s.  I don't need to pad the Mago.  They are super comfortable in the 140mm but the toe box is not only short but narrow.
> 
> What I do if I'm not sure, like with the Lux, is get both sizes sent to me.  I bought the Lux in a 39.5 and a 40 and then returned the one that didn't fit.  Actually, my friend took the other size since it's sold out. But you get the point.
> 
> Have them send the 38, too then send back which ever one doesn't work.


----------



## pixiesparkle

ntntgo said:


> HA! And I sized down in the Maralena.  I took that in a 39.5.  I sized up in the Maggies so I could put a gel pad in the front because I knew that the pitch was going to hit this spot I have on my foot where I had problem from dance a long time ago. I do the same thing with Pigalle 120s.  I don't need to pad the Mago.  They are super comfortable in the 140mm but the *toe box is not only short but narrow*.
> 
> *Have them send the 38, too then send back which ever one doesn't work*.


I got the Maggie 140 in 37.5 which is my TTS and while they fit, my toes  are little crunched up together (very long toes I have). I returned them and  since there was no 38 I never got to try them on. 
I live in Australia so getting 2 sizes sent to me is out of the question. 


ntntgo said:


> TTS was too small.  I sized up a half size and it fit perfectly.  They fit like the Maggies.  So,  I don't know if you tried on the 140mm Maggie but they were a half size small, too.  I didn't buy them after I sold both of my 160 Maggies knowing that the Mago was coming out.  I bought the blue but I tried on the black/beige and now I think I need that one too.
> I'm sure if they're too small, you can switch them out for a bigger size.  I wouldn't worry about it.


*Ntntgo* do you have wide/average or narrow feet? Mine are very narrow so Im worried that if I go 1/2 up to 38 there will be a gap..Over time if the leather/suede stretches (which Im sure will) the shoes will practically fall off..however, if you have narrow feet like me then I feel a little more confident going with 38


dhampir2005 said:


> Hmmm you sized up for the maggies?!!! I got the *tts which is what the SA recommended*. I can also do a 37.5 in the maralena which supposedly ran small. On noes! Should I swap out for the 38?


The SA at JJR told me the same thing! She said Mago 140 sizing the the same as Maggie 140 and Maggie 140 is TTS!! ohhh the confusion


----------



## jenayb

pixiesparkle said:


> hm...I went TTS with the pomice Maggie and it was quite tight around the toe area and Im sure if I had walked in them for a few hrs I'd have blisters on the back of my heel...decision decision:wondering



You are assuming you would have blisters.... You don't know this to be fact.  Hehe. 

There is nothing worse than a shoe that's too big for you.


----------



## candyapples88

pixiesparkle said:


> I got the Maggie 140 in 37.5 which is my TTS and while they fit, my toes  are little crunched up together (very long toes I have). I returned them and  since there was no 38 I never got to try them on.
> I live in Australia so getting 2 sizes sent to me is out of the question.
> 
> *Ntntgo* do you have wide/average or narrow feet? Mine are very narrow so Im worried that if I go 1/2 up to 38 there will be a gap..Over time if the leather/suede stretches (which Im sure will) the shoes will practically fall off..however, if you have narrow feet like me then I feel a little more confident going with 38
> 
> The SA at JJR told me the same thing! She said Mago 140 sizing the the same as Maggie 140 and Maggie 140 is TTS!! ohhh the confusion



I was told by the SA today regarding Maggies that they're the same fitting as Rolandos. She recommended for me to size up .5 for the Maggie 140.


----------



## jenayb

ntntgo said:


> *jenay*-very pretty on your foot.  Too bad, sister, I went 140mm and I tried them both on and I have to tell you, they don't look all that different.
> All I know is that I'll be staying upright.   Now, I think I need the black/beige colorway too.  Enabler.



Lol! Babe, you should get whatever you are most comfortable in. I'm sure that any heel height will look TDF on you. 

I cannot wait to see pics of yours! 



ntntgo said:


> TTS was too small.  I sized up a half size and it fit perfectly.  They fit like the Maggies.  So,  I don't know if you tried on the 140mm Maggie but they were a half size small, too.  I didn't buy them after I sold both of my 160 Maggies knowing that the Mago was coming out.  I bought the blue but I tried on the black/beige and now I think I need that one too.
> 
> I'm sure if they're too small, you can switch them out for a bigger size.  I wouldn't worry about it.



See, now this is a perfect example of sizing varying based on different feet. My Maggie 140s are both a 39, a half size up from my TTS, and are too big. I could have even gone down a half size. 



Hipployta said:


> Our other shoe looks fabulous on you!  Aren't they super comfortable and easy to walk in!



They are amazing!!!! 



chacci1 said:


> BEAUTIFUL!  I must say, I was not sold on this style at all...but after seeing them on, in the 160mm height...I may need to re-consider!



Yes, please reconsider!! Buy them from eComm so that you can return them for a refund if necessary - if they have your size!!


----------



## pixiesparkle

jenaywins said:


> You are assuming you would have blisters.... You don't know this to be fact.  Hehe.
> 
> There is nothing worse than a shoe that's too big for you.


lol that is true! I think I'm just paranoid because I really don't want to miss out on these again..I live so far away and that makes exchange/return very troublesome and time consuming =(


----------



## jenayb

candyapples88 said:


> I was told by the SA today regarding Maggies that they're the same fitting as Rolandos. She recommended for me to size up .5 for the Maggie 140.



I know it seems like I'm arguing every point you've made today, but I swear this isn't the case! 

The Rolando and the Maggie are two completely different styles and the fit is not the same at all whatsoever. The two toe boxes are totally different.


----------



## jenayb

pixiesparkle said:


> lol that is true! I think I'm just paranoid because I really don't want to miss out on these again..I live so far away and that makes exchange/return very troublesome and time consuming =(



Definitely buy whatever you're comfortable with.


----------



## dhampir2005

Whew I'm gonna stick with my 37.5 then since my toes are pretty short (according to the bf they are stubby  ) Now 140 or 160.... grrrr law school is cramping my style. My LCs are languishing in a box... under my bed


----------



## ntntgo

jenaywins said:


> Lol! Babe, you should get whatever you are most comfortable in. I'm sure that any heel height will look TDF on you.
> 
> I cannot wait to see pics of yours!
> 
> 
> Show me yours and I'll show you mine.


----------



## candyapples88

jenaywins said:


> I know it seems like I'm arguing every point you've made today, but I swear this isn't the case!
> 
> The Rolando and the Maggie are two completely different styles and the fit is not the same at all whatsoever. The two toe boxes are totally different.



Yea...I'm just going off what the SA stated. I think she feels the Rolando runs .5 too small, same as the Maggie 140 in her opinion. I don't own either so I have no clue. This is how she recommended for me to size in the Maggie 140, as well as whatever coworker she asked a second opinion for. I guess shoes fit differently for everyone


----------



## BattyBugs

Alice1979 said:


> Actually she was there on a mission for me  What'd you get? I'm thinking about coming up in May, perhaps we could meet up then...


 
Make it after the 20th. That's when I get home from Italy! That would be awesome.


----------



## jenayb

ntntgo said:


> jenaywins said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol! Babe, you should get whatever you are most comfortable in. I'm sure that any heel height will look TDF on you.
> 
> I cannot wait to see pics of yours!
> 
> 
> Show me yours and I'll show you mine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you!
Click to expand...


----------



## pixiesparkle

jenaywins said:


> Definitely buy whatever you're comfortable with.


lol..I don't even know that myself..I guess I'll just wait til they arrive at the boutique and see.



dhampir2005 said:


> Whew I'm gonna stick with my 37.5 then since my toes are pretty short (according to the bf they are stubby  ) Now 140 or 160.... grrrr law school is cramping my style. My LCs are languishing in a box... under my bed


Is 37.5 your TTS? I think we're the same size!!!! except I have freakishly long and skinny toes


----------



## jenayb

candyapples88 said:


> Yea...I'm just going off what the SA stated. I think she feels the Rolando runs .5 too small, same as the Maggie 140 in her opinion. I don't own either so I have no clue. This is how she recommended for me to size in the Maggie 140, as well as whatever coworker she asked a second opinion for. I guess shoes fit differently for everyone



I feel ya.  

The Rolando for sure runs a half size small; I definitely take a 39. But it's the toe box of the Rolando, I feel, that causes the need to size up. The Maggie toe box is not only accommodating, but it is also very tall, if that makes sense. 

... But honestly, like you said, sizing is different for everyone. I do not have very long toes, and my feet are rather on the narrow side. Something that is TTS for me may not be for someone with longer toes or wider feet. I just know that wearing a shoe which is too large is miserable and difficult to walk in.


----------



## ntntgo

dhampir2005 said:


> It's a charge send.... I don't think I can do a return, only store credit
> 
> I've gone with a 37.5 in the Lady Clous and Numero Prives and they seem okay. BUT in my new Fendi deco pumps which are also a 150 I did size up to a 38. I guess if they are a bit big I could put a pad in and a heel grip? I actually emailed the SA to ask her honest opinion what I should go with given my foot length. Oh man now I'm paranoid


 
Wait, aren't you in MI?  You have a NM in or around Oakland Cty.  I know because I was just there.  You don't have to do a store credit.  You can return them for a full refund.  Did you order them from Bergdorfs?  That's NM.  Same thing.  I order from BG every week and order 2 sizes then return one to NM.


----------



## BattyBugs

Jenay, you  are really rockin' the new arrivals. Congrats, they look great!


----------



## candyapples88

jenaywins said:


> I feel ya.
> 
> The Rolando for sure runs a half size small; I definitely take a 39. But it's the toe box of the Rolando, I feel, that causes the need to size up. The Maggie toe box is not only accommodating, but it is also very tall, if that makes sense.
> 
> ... But honestly, like you said, sizing is different for everyone. I do not have very long toes, and my feet are rather on the narrow side. Something that is TTS for me may not be for someone with longer toes or wider feet. I just know that wearing a shoe which is too large is miserable and difficult to walk in.



It's just so frustrating how inconsistent CL sizing can be...like it really is a pain in the a-hole. I seem to be pretty consistent with "normal" recommendations for sizing. I called Nordys and changed my order for the black Mago to .5 up. They won't be receiving until April


----------



## ntntgo

BattyBugs said:


> Make it after the 20th. That's when I get home from Italy! That would be awesome.


 
*Batty*-ummm....I know I've been very preoccupied with Dad but, I'm pretty sure I would have remembered the Italy trip.  Did I know about this?  Huh? Huh?


----------



## dhampir2005

Hahahaha I should update that! I'm from Troy originally, but I currently live in Houston for Law school (my parents are still in Troy) and I reserved my Maggies at the Costa Mesa Boutique and they only do charge sends and no returns. I might try to give NM a call in Troy regarding a WL then since they're holding a pair of 140 blue WS ADs for me and I need to un-hold them since I am getting them from the boutique.



ntntgo said:


> Wait, aren't you in MI?  You have a NM in or around Oakland Cty.  I know because I was just there.  You don't have to do a store credit.  You can return them for a full refund.  Did you order them from Bergdorfs?  That's NM.  Same thing.  I order from BG every week and order 2 sizes then return one to NM.


----------



## jenayb

candyapples88 said:


> It's just so frustrating how inconsistent CL sizing can be...like it really is a pain in the a-hole. I seem to be pretty consistent with "normal" recommendations for sizing. I called Nordys and changed my order for the black Mago to .5 up. They won't be receiving until April



April is only a few days away at this point. 

And yes... I know. The inconsistent sizing is so... Argh!


----------



## dhampir2005

Hahaha it is my tts... but I have short somewhat "stubby" toes hahahahaha


Is 37.5 your TTS? I think we're the same size!!!! except I have freakishly long and skinny toes[/QUOTE]


----------



## pixiesparkle

dhampir2005 said:


> Hahaha it is my tts... but I have short somewhat "stubby" toes hahahahaha
> 
> 
> Is 37.5 your TTS? I think we're the same size!!!! except I have freakishly long and skinny toes


[/QUOTE]

OK..So I went to the CL online boutique just then to have a look at *Maggie 140* sizing and *Mago 160* sizing tips. 

Now..I remember very clearly that when the Maggie 140 came out, most SAs that I talked to said the Maggie 140 runs TTS..HOWEVER, on the online boutique, it says Maggie 140 runs *small*, take next 1/2 size up. It also says Mago 160 runs *TTS *(which from what I've gathered from the ladies who got them so far *Jenay* and *Hipployta*, that is true)..I know it's not very smart to compare between the 2 different heel heights but there was no Maggie 160 to be found on the online boutique 

I also compared pictures of the toe box Maggie vs. Mago. It seems the Mago toe box is shorter/smaller than Maggie. So it's probably safe to go TTS for Mago 140 to accomodate for stretching in the future or go 1/2 up if you have wider feet.

In my case..I think I can make either TTS or 1/2 size up work, my toes will fit either way, squashed or padded


----------



## jenayb

pixiesparkle said:


> OK..So I went to the CL online boutique just then to have a look at *Maggie 140* sizing and *Mago 160* sizing tips.
> 
> Now..I remember very clearly that when the Maggie 140 came out, most SAs that I talked to said the Maggie 140 runs TTS..HOWEVER, on the online boutique, it says Maggie 140 runs *small*, take next 1/2 size up. It also says Mago 160 runs *TTS *(which from what I've gathered from the ladies who got them so far *Jenay* and *Hipployta*, that is true)..I know it's not very smart to compare between the 2 different heel heights but there was no Maggie 160 to be found on the online boutique
> 
> I also compared pictures of the toe box Maggie vs. Mago. It seems the Mago toe box is shorter/smaller than Maggie. So it's probably safe to go TTS for Mago 140 to accomodate for stretching in the future or go 1/2 up if you have wider feet.
> 
> In my case..I think I can make either TTS or 1/2 size up work, my toes will fit either way, squashed or padded



Lol, very well thought out!


----------



## BattyBugs

ntntgo said:


> *Batty*-ummm....I know I've been very preoccupied with Dad but, I'm pretty sure I would have remembered the Italy trip.  Did I know about this?  Huh? Huh?


 
I think so....

You have been preoccupied. Maybe you need a visit from a transplanted Californian, later this year. Well, or vise-versa.


----------



## dhampir2005

Wait... so should I size up then (sorry long night of case briefing and brain is extra slow) in my maggies 140? I emailed the SA and told her to make the call with my foot measurement, my other shoes, and how the Maggie runs. However there is NOTHING I hate more than heel slippage.

OK..So I went to the CL online boutique just then to have a look at *Maggie 140* sizing and *Mago 160* sizing tips. 

Now..I remember very clearly that when the Maggie 140 came out, most SAs that I talked to said the Maggie 140 runs TTS..HOWEVER, on the online boutique, it says Maggie 140 runs *small*, take next 1/2 size up. It also says Mago 160 runs *TTS *(which from what I've gathered from the ladies who got them so far *Jenay* and *Hipployta*, that is true)..I know it's not very smart to compare between the 2 different heel heights but there was no Maggie 160 to be found on the online boutique 

I also compared pictures of the toe box Maggie vs. Mago. It seems the Mago toe box is shorter/smaller than Maggie. So it's probably safe to go TTS for Mago 140 to accomodate for stretching in the future or go 1/2 up if you have wider feet.

In my case..I think I can make either TTS or 1/2 size up work, my toes will fit either way, squashed or padded [/QUOTE]


----------



## pixiesparkle

dhampir2005 said:


> Wait... so should I size up then (sorry long night of case briefing and brain is extra slow) in my maggies 140? I emailed the SA and told her to make the call with my foot measurement, my other shoes, and how the Maggie runs. However there is NOTHING I hate more than heel slippage.


If you have short toes, honestly I think TTS should fit nicely. I too went TTS for Maggie 140 and felt just fine (minus the crunching of long toes, which you shouldn't have a problem with) 

mm so are you getting these Maggie 140 from a department store/boutique? I thought they're long gone????? and what colour are you getting?
I can't wait till FALL!!! I will literally stalk every single boutique until I get 'em Maggiesss


----------



## dhampir2005

OH I CAN FINALLY BE THE FIRST ONES TO TALK ABOUT THE NEW MAGGIES !!!!!!

Sorry 5 yr old outburst hahahaha. So I called LV and Costa Mesa today. I WLed a pair at LV and a pair at Costa Mesa so if someone wants the LV version I'll tell them to hand them over.

So the Fall 11 maggie colors are in! They are: Red and Oyster combo (they think oyster may be a greyish taupe, but no word on the mesh toe color (gold or silver)), leopard, Nude all over, and MY PERSONAL CHOICE: The Indigo!!!! According to Costa Mesa these are a repeat of the original lilac/ blue maggie and I think may be identical so of course I jumped on them. LV will NOT be getting the indigo. BUT Dallas and 2 other stores will get the indigo in 160. Costa Mesa has them in the 140 (I got these ). 

The pair I reserved at LV are the red since they didn't have indigo and I'm not missing out on all the Fall maggies (called LV first assuming they would get all the colors). But since I am guaranteed the indigo now (did a purchase agreement and #1 on list so they are mine) from costa mesa the red ones are up for grabs! 



pixiesparkle said:


> If you have short toes, honestly I think TTS should fit nicely. I too went TTS for Maggie 140 and felt just fine (minus the crunching of long toes, which you shouldn't have a problem with)
> 
> mm so are you getting these Maggie 140 from a department store/boutique? I thought they're long gone????? and what colour are you getting?
> I can't wait till FALL!!! I will literally stalk every single boutique until I get 'em Maggiesss


----------



## jenayb

dhampir2005 said:


> OH I CAN FINALLY BE THE FIRST ONES TO TALK ABOUT THE NEW MAGGIES !!!!!!
> 
> Sorry 5 yr old outburst hahahaha. So I called LV and Costa Mesa today. I WLed a pair at LV and a pair at Costa Mesa so if someone wants the LV version I'll tell them to hand them over.
> 
> So the Fall 11 maggie colors are in! They are: Red and Oyster combo (they think oyster may be a greyish taupe, but no word on the mesh toe color (gold or silver)), leopard, Nude all over, and MY PERSONAL CHOICE: The Indigo!!!! According to Costa Mesa these are a repeat of the original lilac/ blue maggie and I think may be identical so of course I jumped on them. LV will NOT be getting the indigo. BUT Dallas and 2 other stores will get the indigo in 160. Costa Mesa has them in the 140 (I got these ).
> 
> The pair I reserved at LV are the red since they didn't have indigo and I'm not missing out on all the Fall maggies (called LV first assuming they would get all the colors). But since I am guaranteed the indigo now (did a purchase agreement and #1 on list so they are mine) from costa mesa the red ones are up for grabs!



Wait. Exqueeze me? Baking powder? Did you just say a leopard Maggie?


----------



## dhampir2005

Indeed! At least that's what LV told me today! (I had a busy phone day obviously ) But leopard is not for me but I think they may also come in 160? (don't quote me I just heard leopard and waited for the next color). But give them a call!!!!!



jenaywins said:


> Wait. Exqueeze me? Baking powder? Did you just say a leopard Maggie?


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

Well, after reading all the sizing advices for the Maggie 140.
I would say TTS. I took .5 size up and now i have major heel slippage!
For those having long toes, sizing up a half size is good.
For ladies like me with a bit wide feet, TTS should be fine after 1-2 wears.
I will try some heel grips hope it can compensate !!


----------



## ringing_phone

dhampir2005 said:


> OH I CAN FINALLY BE THE FIRST ONES TO TALK ABOUT THE NEW MAGGIES !!!!!!
> 
> Sorry 5 yr old outburst hahahaha. So I called LV and Costa Mesa today. I WLed a pair at LV and a pair at Costa Mesa so if someone wants the LV version I'll tell them to hand them over.
> 
> So the Fall 11 maggie colors are in! They are: Red and Oyster combo (they think oyster may be a greyish taupe, but no word on the mesh toe color (gold or silver)), leopard, Nude all over, and MY PERSONAL CHOICE: The Indigo!!!! According to Costa Mesa these are a repeat of the original lilac/ blue maggie and I think may be identical so of course I jumped on them. LV will NOT be getting the indigo. BUT Dallas and 2 other stores will get the indigo in 160. Costa Mesa has them in the 140 (I got these ).
> 
> The pair I reserved at LV are the red since they didn't have indigo and I'm not missing out on all the Fall maggies (called LV first assuming they would get all the colors). But since I am guaranteed the indigo now (did a purchase agreement and #1 on list so they are mine) from costa mesa the red ones are up for grabs!




Ahhh I can't wait to see photos of these!!!


----------



## pixiesparkle

dhampir2005 said:


> OH I CAN FINALLY BE THE FIRST ONES TO TALK ABOUT THE NEW MAGGIES !!!!!!
> 
> Sorry 5 yr old outburst hahahaha. So I called LV and Costa Mesa today. I WLed a pair at LV and a pair at Costa Mesa so if someone wants the LV version I'll tell them to hand them over.
> 
> So the Fall 11 maggie colors are in! They are: Red and Oyster combo (they think oyster may be a greyish taupe, but no word on the mesh toe color (gold or silver)), leopard, Nude all over, and MY PERSONAL CHOICE: The Indigo!!!! According to Costa Mesa these are a repeat of the original lilac/ blue maggie and I think may be identical so of course I jumped on them. LV will NOT be getting the indigo. BUT Dallas and 2 other stores will get the indigo in 160. Costa Mesa has them in the 140 (I got these ).
> 
> The pair I reserved at LV are the red since they didn't have indigo and I'm not missing out on all the Fall maggies (called LV first assuming they would get all the colors). But since I am guaranteed the indigo now (did a purchase agreement and #1 on list so they are mine) from costa mesa the red ones are up for grabs!


 what??? they're in already? I thought that's not til June/July?? So many new colours omg..


----------



## jenayb

dhampir2005 said:


> Indeed! At least that's what LV told me today! (I had a busy phone day obviously ) But leopard is not for me but I think they may also come in 160? (don't quote me I just heard leopard and waited for the next color). But give them a call!!!!!



LV is actually my boutique that I deal with. I'll email my SA. 

Leopard........ I die.


----------



## jeNYC

dhampir2005 said:


> OH I CAN FINALLY BE THE FIRST ONES TO TALK ABOUT THE NEW MAGGIES !!!!!!
> 
> Sorry 5 yr old outburst hahahaha. So I called LV and Costa Mesa today. I WLed a pair at LV and a pair at Costa Mesa so if someone wants the LV version I'll tell them to hand them over.
> 
> So the Fall 11 maggie colors are in! They are: Red and Oyster combo (they think oyster may be a greyish taupe, but no word on the mesh toe color (gold or silver)), leopard, Nude all over, and MY PERSONAL CHOICE: The Indigo!!!! According to Costa Mesa these are a repeat of the original lilac/ blue maggie and I think may be identical so of course I jumped on them. LV will NOT be getting the indigo. BUT Dallas and 2 other stores will get the indigo in 160. Costa Mesa has them in the 140 (I got these ).
> 
> The pair I reserved at LV are the red since they didn't have indigo and I'm not missing out on all the Fall maggies (called LV first assuming they would get all the colors). But since I am guaranteed the indigo now (did a purchase agreement and #1 on list so they are mine) from costa mesa the red ones are up for grabs!


 
hey how much are the new maggies and is the indigo mixed with another color?  i wonder what material and mesh toe color it is...


----------



## dhampir2005

Just to clarify they are NOT in, but are taking names for the lists as they are newly added to the books. They are expected like Late July-Mid september but... GET ON THEM LISTS LADIES!!!!



jenaywins said:


> LV is actually my boutique that I deal with. I'll email my SA.
> 
> Leopard........ I die.


----------



## jenayb

dhampir2005 said:


> Just to clarify they are NOT in, but are taking names for the lists as they are newly added to the books. They are expected like Late July-Mid september but... GET ON THEM LISTS LADIES!!!!



Lol, I'm well aware that they are not in.


----------



## dhampir2005

Hahaha I wish they were in 



jenaywins said:


> Lol, I'm well aware that they are not in.


----------



## jenayb

dhampir2005 said:


> Hahaha I wish they were in


----------



## pixiesparkle

I frantically jumped on the phone and dialled Costa Mesa number..and then I realised that they're closed..


----------



## dhampir2005

Hahaha I did that the first time I saw the Lady Clous... it was 1AM in Houston :lolots: I panicked, but it will work out, hahaha TRUST ME if you need the purchase agreement pm me your private email since I have an electronic blank copy so you can fill most of it in and email it to them once you call! 



pixiesparkle said:


> I frantically jumped on the phone and dialled Costa Mesa number..and then I realised that they're closed..


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

dhampir2005 said:


> OH I CAN FINALLY BE THE FIRST ONES TO TALK ABOUT THE NEW MAGGIES !!!!!!



Thank you for the intel !
I remember someone told us about the *New Maggie in Watersnake combo* 
Did any of the Boutiques mentioned this ?



jenaywins said:


> LV is actually my boutique that I deal with. I'll email my SA.
> 
> Leopard........ I die.



Waiting for you Jenay !!
I love LV team too


----------



## dhampir2005

LV didn't mention a watersnake, but you can definitely ask them! I didn't ask Costa Mesa because I already knew which ones I wanted and knew they were getting them! hahahaha



^SeDuCTive^ said:


> Thank you for the intel !
> I remember someone told us about the *New Maggie in Watersnake combo*
> Did any of the Boutiques mentioned this ?


----------



## jeNYC

*Elisse* mentioned before that the Maggie will be available in new colors and materials : nude patent/pomice suede, black patent/black suede, blue leather/purple suede, purple leather/grey suede, grey metallic watersnake/black suede...

I wonder who's getting what, especially the blue leather/purple suede and purple leather/grey suede


----------



## candyapples88

dhampir2005 said:


> OH I CAN FINALLY BE THE FIRST ONES TO TALK ABOUT THE NEW MAGGIES !!!!!!
> 
> Sorry 5 yr old outburst hahahaha. So I called LV and Costa Mesa today. I WLed a pair at LV and a pair at Costa Mesa so if someone wants the LV version I'll tell them to hand them over.
> 
> So the Fall 11 maggie colors are in! They are: Red and Oyster combo (they think oyster may be a greyish taupe, but no word on the mesh toe color (gold or silver)), leopard, Nude all over, and MY PERSONAL CHOICE: The Indigo!!!! According to Costa Mesa these are a repeat of the original lilac/ blue maggie and I think may be identical so of course I jumped on them. LV will NOT be getting the indigo. BUT Dallas and 2 other stores will get the indigo in 160. Costa Mesa has them in the 140 (I got these ).
> 
> The pair I reserved at LV are the red since they didn't have indigo and I'm not missing out on all the Fall maggies (called LV first assuming they would get all the colors). But since I am guaranteed the indigo now (did a purchase agreement and #1 on list so they are mine) from costa mesa the red ones are up for grabs!



Do you know what the heel heights are for the red & leopard?


----------



## candyapples88

jeNYC said:


> *Elisse* mentioned before that the Maggie will be available in new colors and materials : nude patent/pomice suede, black patent/black suede, blue leather/purple suede, purple leather/grey suede, grey metallic watersnake/black suede...
> 
> I wonder who's getting what, especially the blue leather/purple suede and purple leather/grey suede



Are these the confirmed colors though? I know that shoes are sometimes produced for fashion week, but never make it to production. I'm wondering if that would include some of these color ways.


----------



## dhampir2005

I'm not too sure. I was sorta stunned to hear about the indigo and then stopped listening sowwy :shame: But I'm sure one of the other ladies will find out ASAP! I'm going to try to call in tomorrow to ask a quick question so I can try to ask and get more details! I have an oral argument tomorrow so we'll see how the time goes.



candyapples88 said:


> Do you know what the heel heights are for the red & leopard?


----------



## jeNYC

candyapples88 said:


> Are these the confirmed colors though? I know that shoes are sometimes produced for fashion week, but never make it to production. I'm wondering if that would include some of these color ways.


 
not sure but check out her post 

http://forum.purseblog.com/christia...ets-talk-about-new-styles-vol-639957-286.html


----------



## dhampir2005

I'm pretty sure the colors I listed are confirmed since they are in the book and not just for fashion week! I can't say about the other ones...

Oh and there is a black.. sorry forgot about that! As you can tell I have selective memory and hearing :shame:



candyapples88 said:


> Are these the confirmed colors though? I know that shoes are sometimes produced for fashion week, but never make it to production. I'm wondering if that would include some of these color ways.


----------



## KarenBorter

In either case, I'll ask tomorrow when I go in and see if I can get the colors and who is carrying them. I'll take notes (I have selective memory as well LOL)


----------



## candyapples88

dhampir2005 said:


> I'm pretty sure the colors I listed are confirmed since they are in the book and not just for fashion week! I can't say about the other ones...
> 
> Oh and there is a black.. sorry forgot about that! As you can tell I have selective memory and hearing :shame:



That post wasn't to you


----------



## dhampir2005

Yay! Hahaha when the SA was talking and said "Indigo" my brain shut down and went "Indigo... that's blue right?!! BLUE MAGGIES?!!! ORIGINAL MAGGIES?!!!" on loop until she finished talking hehehehehe. I'm glad someone is going in prepared!



KarenBorter said:


> In either case, I'll ask tomorrow when I go in and see if I can get the colors and who is carrying them. I'll take notes (I have selective memory as well LOL)


----------



## MadameElle

*KarenB*-Which boutique are you visiting tomorrow (if I may ask)?  I plan to visit SCP tomorrow (maybe Robertson) IF NO RAIN.


----------



## KarenBorter

I'll be at Robertson in the early afternoon. It's not raining until later. I plan on getting there about opening. SCP is too far hah


----------



## candyapples88

KarenBorter said:


> I'll be at Robertson in the early afternoon. It's not raining until later. I plan on getting there about opening. SCP is too far hah



I wish there was a boutique near me  I have a feeling though *fingers crossed* he will open one in San Francisco one day. He would be an idiot not to...


----------



## dhampir2005

Oh hahaha sorry it's late! My brain is stuck on a 1901 legal case where a man rode his horse down the road... yes his horse. So I'm like "oh jeez I should've paid more attention on the phone!" But as a notice, although some styles are in the book not all have pictures which is why the LV SA could not define the Oyster color. All the ones I listed were stated before she moved onto Indigo so... I'm pretty sure those are good intel even in my absent-mindedness. 

Oh and side note! Lv claims to only get 1 of each size in? Not sure if it's true but hopefully we dominate the world MAggie market!



candyapples88 said:


> That post wasn't to you


----------



## candyapples88

dhampir2005 said:


> Oh hahaha sorry it's late! My brain is stuck on a 1901 legal case where a man rode his horse down the road... yes his horse. So I'm like "oh jeez I should've paid more attention on the phone!" But as a notice, although some styles are in the book not all have pictures which is why the LV SA could not define the Oyster color. All the ones I listed were stated before she moved onto Indigo so... I'm pretty sure those are good intel even in my absent-mindedness.
> 
> Oh and side note! Lv claims to only get 1 of each size in? Not sure if it's true but hopefully we dominate the world MAggie market!



1 of each size??? That would be very dumb on their part.


----------



## KarenBorter

Wow ... seriously? One size of each? That's kinda ... insane (for lack of a better word). I do know that they ship in limited quantities, but only ONE?


----------



## MadameElle

dhampir2005 said:


> Oh hahaha sorry it's late! My brain is stuck on a 1901 legal case where a man rode his horse down the road... yes his horse. So I'm like "oh jeez I should've paid more attention on the phone!" But as a notice, although some styles are in the book not all have pictures which is why the LV SA could not define the Oyster color. All the ones I listed were stated before she moved onto Indigo so... I'm pretty sure those are good intel even in my absent-mindedness.
> 
> Oh and side note! *Lv claims to only get 1 of each size* in? Not sure if it's true but hopefully we dominate the world MAggie market!



In *my short experience* dealing with LV, SCP, and West Hollywood boutiques that is usually the case.


----------



## dhampir2005

LV told me this when I asked about the red ones so I panicked in case I couldn't get indigo. But I'm not too sure. In either case I think they will be very limited so I mean move fast!



candyapples88 said:


> 1 of each size??? That would be very dumb on their part.


----------



## dhampir2005

Oh wow... well if anyone wants the red ones I have WL-ed at LV pm me and I'll give you my info so you can take my place for the 37.5!



MadameElle said:


> In *my short experience* dealing with LV, SCP, and West Hollywood boutiques that is usually the case.


----------



## KarenBorter

WHOA ... good to know *MadameElle* very good to know. So wait; the RB WS Bianca's I got were likely the ONLY pair in the store in my size?!


----------



## candyapples88

dhampir2005 said:


> LV told me this when I asked about the red ones so I panicked in case I couldn't get indigo. But I'm not too sure. In either case I think they will be very limited so I mean move fast!



Well I called LV just now and got WL'ed for the red in my size  The SA didn't even know WTH I was talking about because the comps were updating and he had no access to the info. Nonetheless, I MADE him take my info down for that shoe.


----------



## dhampir2005

HAHAHA YAY! Let's try to get all the colors ladies!



candyapples88 said:


> Well I called LV just now and got WL'ed for the red in my size  The SA didn't even know WTH I was talking about because the comps were updating and he had no access to the info. Nonetheless, I MADE him take my info down for that shoe.


----------



## candyapples88

dhampir2005 said:


> HAHAHA YAY! Let's try to get all the colors ladies!



I'm just paranoid because I don't know the HH...so I need to make adjustments for sizing. I have to call them tomorrow.

Either way, I'm more than positive the dept. stores will also be carrying the new Maggies. So no need to jump the gun


----------



## MadameElle

KarenBorter said:


> WHOA ... good to know *MadameElle* very good to know. So wait; the RB WS Bianca's I got were likely the ONLY pair in the store in my size?!



I got RB WS bianca and jade WS AD from Robertson and asked to try on/compare another pair in my size and Janene told me they only received one in each size.  Same thing with my pinkpowder WS AD from SCP, only one pair per size.  My Hyper Prive python batik from LV was the same thing - only one run, one pair in each size.  I don't know about the other boutiques though.


----------



## candyapples88

MadameElle said:


> I got RB WS bianca and jade WS AD from Robertson and asked to try on/compare another pair in my size and Janene told me they only received one in each size.  Same thing with my pinkpowder WS AD from SCP, only one pair per size.  My Hyper Prive python batik from LV was the same thing - only one run, one pair in each size.  I don't know about the other boutiques though.



I asked this when I just called LV and the SA stated it's true.


----------



## KarenBorter

So I am assuming you aren't a 37.5 LOL (at MadameElle)


----------



## MadameElle

KarenBorter said:


> So I am assuming you aren't a 37.5 LOL (at MadameElle)



 correct


----------



## KarenBorter

I seriously am grateful for this forum ... You ladies are very informative!

:tpfrox:


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

*Ok, so these are the upcoming New Maggie in :*

*Purple Kid with RB suede:*







*Black Kid with Leopard Pony Hair *






*NOT ONLY THESE!!!
More Color-ways/Combos will be available soon ...*


----------



## Faraasha

*Seductive!!!*


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

Faraasha said:


> *Seductive!!!*



I died already, are calling Seductive! 
lol


----------



## pixiesparkle

omg..these Maggies are killingggg mee..

I remember Elise posted that they will come in blue leather/purple suede and purple leather/grey suede. If anyone has a pic of these please post them up~ Im soo curious!!


----------



## hazeltt

If dear Msr. Louboutin can read this, please make the Maggie in lilac/UV with silver cap toe!!!


----------



## MadameElle

^SeDuCTive^ said:


> *Ok, so these are the upcoming New Maggie in :*
> 
> *Purple Kid with RB suede:*
> 
> *Black Kid with Leopard Pony Hair *
> 
> *NOT ONLY THESE!!!
> More Color-ways/Combos will be available soon ...*



I can't wait to see the purple/grey combination.  Thanks for sharing *seductive.*


----------



## pixiesparkle

hazeltt said:


> If dear Msr. Louboutin can read this, please make the Maggie in lilac/UV with silver cap toe!!!


 yes yes that sounds divine!!! maybe if he knows how many Louboutin lovers are from TPF he will grant us this wish 
now..what do we need to do to get him to notice? create our own YouTube sensation the size of Justin Bieber!!!


----------



## pixiesparkle

MadameElle said:


> I can't wait to see the purple/grey combination.  Thanks for sharing *seductive.*


I'm not sure if this is 100% correct but I phoned St.Honore just then and the SA said the only purple combo that the Maggie will come in is Indigo = Purple leather/Blue suede, just like the pic *Seductive* posted. I asked about Purple/Grey but he said that's not in the system 

Also for those who are interested in the Leopard/Black Maggie and considering getting them from Europe, Madrid will be receiving them


----------



## IslandSpice

Does anyone know if one of the major department stores will be getting in Batiks (VP/HP/NP/Simples)?


----------



## kvjohns614

jenaywins said:


> Um, can we talk about these please?
> 
> http://us.christianlouboutin.com/shoes/luxura-calf.html


 
O-M-G I may have just died! 

Will these be in any any boutiques?


----------



## MadameElle

IslandSpice said:


> Does anyone know if one of the major department stores will be getting in Batiks (VP/HP/NP/Simples)?



I think the python batik material is exclusive to CL boutiques (in store and online).  The Hyper Prive was exclusive to Las Vegas CL boutique.  The NP is currently available on CL online boutique.  I did not see this material in the Simple.  The other styles this came out in are Lady Peep, Ron Ron, and Pigalle-but at this point in time, some styles may have already been sold out.


----------



## IslandSpice

MadameElle said:


> I think the python batik material is exclusive to CL boutiques (in store and online). The Hyper Prive was exclusive to Las Vegas CL boutique. The NP is currently available on CL online boutique. I did not see this material in the Simple. The other styles this came out in are Lady Peep, Ron Ron, and Pigalle-but at this point in time, some styles may have already been sold out.


 
Thank you for the info. Ah!!! I would love it in the Ron Ron. Where was the Ron Ron carried and who can I contact to inquire about future shipments.


----------



## jeshika

IslandSpice said:


> Thank you for the info. Ah!!! I would love it in the Ron Ron. Where was the Ron Ron carried and who can I contact to inquire about future shipments.



Ikaesmallz tried them at Madison or Horatio waaaaay back.


----------



## KarenBorter

So much shoe talk last night ... guess what I had dreams about 	

Before I can even think about going I have a P90X program to get thru (and breakfast) ... 

Saw pics of the color ways and I may be changing my mind about the Maggies and if it IS that colorway for the purple I may be interested. Every gal needs a purple shoe! 

Janene is going to laugh at me when I pop out my iPhone with my "notes" on my wishlist.


----------



## KarenBorter

^SeDuCTive^ said:


> *Ok, so these are the upcoming New Maggie in :*
> 
> *Purple Kid with RB suede:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Black Kid with Leopard Pony Hair *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *NOT ONLY THESE!!!
> More Color-ways/Combos will be available soon ...*



EITHER of these shoes !!!!


----------



## MadameElle

IslandSpice said:


> Thank you for the info. Ah!!! I would love it in the Ron Ron. Where was the Ron Ron carried and who can I contact to inquire about future shipments.



You're very welcome .  Madison boutique had them back in early December.  You can call them for availability at tel: +1.212.396.1884 or email: madison.nyboutique@christianlouboutin.fr.  I doubt they are getting any future shipments though.

You can read the *post #100* by ntntgo here:  http://forum.purseblog.com/louboutin-reference-library/new-cls-spring-2011-pics-info-only-no-634840-7.html


----------



## LavenderIce

IslandSpice said:


> Thank you for the info. Ah!!! I would love it in the Ron Ron. Where was the Ron Ron carried and who can I contact to inquire about future shipments.





MadameElle said:


> Madison boutique had them back in early December.  You can call them for availability at tel: +1.212.396.1884 or email: madison.nyboutique@christianlouboutin.fr.  I doubt they are getting any future shipments though.
> 
> You can read the *post #100* by ntntgo here:  http://forum.purseblog.com/louboutin-reference-library/new-cls-spring-2011-pics-info-only-no-634840-7.html



In addition to Madison, try Dallas.


----------



## MadameElle

^Thanks for adding Lavender.Ice..I thought someone mentioned they got their batik Ron Ron from Dallas, but I had no proof to back me up.


----------



## ntntgo

BattyBugs said:


> I think so....
> 
> You have been preoccupied. Maybe you need a visit from a transplanted Californian, later this year. Well, or vise-versa.


 
I THINK I'm needing for my transplanted Californian to be taking me to Italy with her.  That's what I'm thinking.
Seriously, come visit.  Get out of that heat this summer.  Oh...wait...it's hot here, too.  But, not as hot as it is there.  I had my trip to see you all planned but then Dad ended up back in the hospital and well...let's face it, you wouldn't have wanted me there after the game anyway.
I would, kindly request, an itinerary emailed to me though.  My family is still there and if you're going to Florence, you MUST eat at my favorite restaurant.  And bring me a doggie bag.


----------



## ntntgo

dhampir2005 said:


> Hahahaha I should update that! I'm from Troy originally, but I currently live in Houston for Law school (my parents are still in Troy) and I reserved my Maggies at the Costa Mesa Boutique and they only do charge sends and no returns. I might try to give NM a call in Troy regarding a WL then since they're holding a pair of 140 blue WS ADs for me and I need to un-hold them since I am getting them from the boutique.


 
You should get them from BG.  That way, you can just return them to NM in Houston.  Yes, if you buy from the boutique, they will do a store credit.  That's why I always have them send me the shoes first otherwise, it would be even worse with me ending up with shoes that don't work for me.  Either get them from BG or ask SCP to send you 2 sizes because you're not sure which size you'll be.


----------



## ntntgo

KarenBorter said:


> EITHER of these shoes !!!!


 
*Karen B*-don't do that.  Now the obsession starts.  WHY???WHY????


----------



## ashakes

The *Mago* in both black and blue are available at *Barneys* if anybody is interested.  One of my SAs in NYC has them and they are 140s.


----------



## jeshika

I thought I didn't need the Lavender/Blue Maggies either until I saw *Miss T*'s modelling picture...






Hope you don't mind me reposting them,* Miss T*!


----------



## MadameElle

I have a question...when you are unsure of your size and ask to be put on a waitlist in boutiques, can you ask to be put down for 2 sizes (so you can try them both and compare which ones fit better)?  Will SAs do that?


----------



## KarenBorter

*MadameElle* I am probably not going to get to Robertson before 1pm today or so. Just as an FYI ... and I am going to be asking Janene that same question ^^


----------



## KarenBorter

ntntgo said:


> *Karen B*-don't do that.  Now the obsession starts.  WHY???WHY????




Hahaha yeah right? No, I am going to be VERY strict with myself. Today is it then I have to wait. If I miss out on styles I will be content in looking at all of the fabulous purchases by those who can afford them! I am content with that (or at least that's what I tell myself). But I do like living IN an apartment and having the other things I have. Shoes are my "icing" on the cake that is life


----------



## MadameElle

KarenBorter said:


> *MadameElle* I am probably not going to get to Robertson before 1pm today or so. Just as an FYI ... and I am going to be asking Janene that same question ^^



I might go there tomorrow (free parking).  Maybe SCP today.  Aahhh, wherever my car takes me I'll go.


----------



## yazziestarr

What heel height is this pic? I'm awful at eyeballing a heel. They all look shorter and shorter to me  
I hope they do a 140. Its not so much and inability to walk in higher heels but my MBBs, which are a breeze to walk in and comfy, are killing my back and those are the highest I have.


----------



## KarenBorter

MadameElle said:


> I might go there tomorrow (free parking).  Maybe SCP today.  Aahhh, wherever my car takes me I'll go.



i have lots of quarters


----------



## KarenBorter

MadameElle said:


> I might go there tomorrow (free parking).  Maybe SCP today.  Aahhh, wherever my car takes me I'll go.



and you do know they now take CC's for parking ahahahaha


----------



## BattyBugs

ntntgo said:


> I THINK I'm needing for my transplanted Californian to be taking me to Italy with her.  That's what I'm thinking.
> Seriously, come visit.  Get out of that heat this summer.  Oh...wait...it's hot here, too.  But, not as hot as it is there.  I had my trip to see you all planned but then Dad ended up back in the hospital and well...let's face it, you wouldn't have wanted me there after the game anyway.
> I would, kindly request, an itinerary emailed to me though.  My family is still there and if you're going to Florence, you MUST eat at my favorite restaurant.  And bring me a doggie bag.


 
We are certainly going to Florence. DH & I have a rental car reserved, since our son won't have much/any leave time. Thank you very much, crisis in Libya. Rome & Milan are also on the schedule.

You would have been more than welcome after the game, as you well know. We'll work on face time for later this summer.


----------



## SophieLov

pixiesparkle said:


> I'm not sure if this is 100% correct but I phoned St.Honore just then and the SA said the only purple combo that the Maggie will come in is Indigo = Purple leather/Blue suede, just like the pic *Seductive* posted. I asked about Purple/Grey but he said that's not in the system
> 
> Also for those who are interested in the Leopard/Black Maggie and considering getting them from Europe, Madrid will be receiving them



Hey pixie could you give me info on how the Australian girls with out amexs would go about securing a pair of the Maggie  I can't miss these again!!


----------



## MadameElle

KarenBorter said:


> and you do know they now take CC's for parking ahahahaha



No, I didn't, I've been using coins-but I'd rather not pay for parking - means more money for shoes .  Do you know the public parking structure close to the boutique is now open, just a few, okay, several steps from the boutique.  First hour is free, another hour is free with validation.  When you go today, would you kindly ask Janene if they validate for the parking structure also?


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

yazziestarr said:


> What heel height is this pic? I'm awful at eyeballing a heel. They all look shorter and shorter to me
> I hope they do a 140. Its not so much and inability to walk in higher heels but my MBBs, which are a breeze to walk in and comfy, are killing my back and those are the highest I have.




It will come in both 140 and 160 hun..


----------



## jenayb

yazziestarr said:


> What heel height is this pic? I'm awful at eyeballing a heel. They all look shorter and shorter to me
> I hope they do a 140. Its not so much and inability to walk in higher heels but my MBBs, which are a breeze to walk in and comfy, are killing my back and those are the highest I have.




This picture is of a 160.


----------



## Faraasha

Ok.... I got the same pictures as *Seductive* today of the Maggies from my SA... She did mention a black/black version as well... But she didn't have a picture to show me... 

She also sent me the pigalili plato and very mix colors... Both will come in both colors... 


Some of you have already seen these but for those of you who haven't... May I present...


----------



## KarenBorter

MadameElle said:


> No, I didn't, I've been using coins-but I'd rather not pay for parking - means more money for shoes .  Do you know the public parking structure close to the boutique is now open, just a few, okay, several steps from the boutique.  First hour is free, another hour is free with validation.  When you go today, would you kindly ask Janene if they validate for the parking structure also?



I will as Saturday is such a lookee loo day I imagine I may have to use the lot.


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

Faraasha said:


> Ok.... I got the same pictures as *Seductive* today of the Maggies from my SA...
> 
> Some of you have already seen these but for those of you who haven't... May I present...
> View attachment 1364018
> 
> 
> View attachment 1364019



I am in trouble !!
I have to start a deep ban !
Thanx Farasha for sharing, love ya !
Where is Pyari !!!!!!!!


----------



## Star86doll

*Black Kid with Leopard Pony Hair *






Oh my god!! Black/leopard!!! Fantasstic!! Which boutique are they getting those??!


----------



## Chloeloves

Faraasha, thanks for the eye candy!!

also re; the Maggies, I would love black and black!

Ladies, how do Maggies run size wise pls??TIA


----------



## candyapples88

ashakes said:


> The *Mago* in both black and blue are available at *Barneys* if anybody is interested.  One of my SAs in NYC has them and they are 140s.



Does Barney's take any CC over the phone?


----------



## SophieLov

Yes!!! I just called cost Mesa as well I spoke to Liam who told me the were getting the 140 in the indigo combination, and that they will be running true to size. I got the 38  then he send me a customer agreement form which I filled in and sent back and I'm on priority wait list now  I can't freaking wait!!!!


----------



## candyapples88

SophieLov said:


> Yes!!! I just called cost Mesa as well I spoke to Liam who told me the were getting the 140 in the indigo combination, and that they will be running true to size. I got the 38  then he send me a customer agreement form which I filled in and sent back and I'm on priority wait list now  I can't freaking wait!!!!



TTS? Hmm...The SA I spoke with last night and the store manager for LV stated the 140 runs .5 small.


----------



## PeepToe

SophieLov said:


> Yes!!! I just called cost Mesa as well I spoke to Liam who told me the were getting the 140 in the indigo combination, and that they will be running true to size. I got the 38  then he send me a customer agreement form which I filled in and sent back and I'm on priority wait list now  I can't freaking wait!!!!


I actually just got an email back from Costa Mesa about being put on the wait list for Leopard MBP's and the black Alti Spikes. Which is ridiculous because the Miami boutique is only 4 hours away from me and I have emailed them multiple times with no response. I guess buying across the country is how I am going to go!


----------



## Faraasha

*Jenay!!* I'm surprised you haven't commented on the Maggies yet...


----------



## SophieLov

oh no *candy* now im nervous  i wonder if i should change it to the 37.5 ? actually it should be fine being a closed toe shoe i can put a full insole in if they are a little lose i usually range from a 37.5 (biancas) to a 38.5 (clou noeud) so i think the 38 will work its my in between  

*peeptoe*  the alti spikes are sooo hot!!!! I concidered them but i dont think ill wear them enough ... or will i ?  im so happy you got on the list for both pairs  im excited for all the fall reveals!!

in the mean time my birthday is in july and im trying really hard to resist the very mix in the volcano as a gift from myself!!! i think there will be too many other pairs i want and would wear more i have FOS LC's and i have only worn them once so far.. i need to wear them more first before i lash out another 3-4k on more strass!


----------



## dhampir2005

UGH so sad right now. So In my mind I had imagined the Indigo Maggie with lighter purple leather and honestly seeing it now I'm not loving it. So I took myself off the list at Costa Mesa and put myself on the list for the 160 Magos in RB. BUT I'm not 100% happy with those too! I love the blue suede, nude nappa, but the toe... grrrr. I called LV and placed myself on the list for a pair of the 38 Maggies in Red/Oyster combo since the SA strongly recommended sizing up. Now I think I don't want any. I feel so disappointed since I've hunted and HUNTED for the original Lilac/Blue Maggie and never found her. Ugh so now I'm on 2 waitlists and unsure of what to do because I'm just not 100% on any of these the way I was with my other shoes


----------



## candyapples88

I never thought I would see these pop up, but Pik^3 is available on Barneys.com in both black and nude!!

http://www.barneys.com/Pik-Pik/501073762,default,pd.html


----------



## SophieLov

dhampir2005 said:


> UGH so sad right now. So In my mind I had imagined the Indigo Maggie with lighter purple leather and honestly seeing it now I'm not loving it. So I took myself off the list at Costa Mesa and put myself on the list for the 160 Magos in RB. BUT I'm not 100% happy with those too! I love the blue suede, nude nappa, but the toe... grrrr. I called LV and placed myself on the list for a pair of the 38 Maggies in Red/Oyster combo since the SA strongly recommended sizing up. Now I think I don't want any. I feel so disappointed since I've hunted and HUNTED for the original Lilac/Blue Maggie and never found her. Ugh so now I'm on 2 waitlists and unsure of what to do because I'm just not 100% on any of these the way I was with my other shoes



Sweetie just a heads up that the colors often look darker in these pics than the actual shoe in real life. I thought the same thing. I don't think they will be as pale as the original lilac/navy combo but much more vibrant I think they will be stunning in real life I'd just hate to see you regret it once all the reveals come through. In my opinion I'd get them any way see them in person if you don't love them return them


----------



## jenayb

candyapples88 said:


> Does Barney's take any CC over the phone?



Yes!!  

Go get you some MAGO!!


----------



## jenayb

Faraasha said:


> *Jenay!!* I'm surprised you haven't commented on the Maggies yet...



ZOMG I KNOW!!! 

DBF and I went out to breakfast and I just got home before I run out for some other errands... OMG I am exited beyond belief for these!!







Ok so someone needs to put together a concise, bullet-pointed list of exactly which boutique is receiving which new Maggie!


----------



## ntntgo

Is it too much to get the Mago in both colorways?

I love the blue because, let's face it, I'm obsessed with the RB color, but I'll get a lot of use out of the black/beige colorway.  Right?


----------



## candyapples88

ntntgo said:


> Is it too much to get the Mago in both colorways?
> 
> I love the blue because, let's face it, I'm obsessed with the RB color, but I'll get a lot of use out of the black/beige colorway.  Right?



LOL you ask that every time and for every shoe. You already know what they answer is!!!


----------



## jenayb

ntntgo said:


> Is it too much to get the Mago in both colorways?
> 
> I love the blue because, let's face it, I'm obsessed with the RB color, but I'll get a lot of use out of the black/beige colorway.  Right?



You know that it is not too much!  

Both are going to look amazing on you - you know this sister. Don't question, purchase and wear! 

ETA: I am incredibly indecisive, and this was one style that I gave up my CC info for - BOTH colourways - without hesitation. I couldn't be happier.


----------



## SophieLov

Does any one know where the RB 140 mago will be available? I know barneys has them but the don't ship international


----------



## SophieLov

ntntgo said:


> Is it too much to get the Mago in both colorways?
> 
> I love the blue because, let's face it, I'm obsessed with the RB color, but I'll get a lot of use out of the black/beige colorway.  Right?



No way!! The black looks super classy & classic and the blue is a party shoe  IMO - 2 totally different shoes


----------



## candyapples88

jenaywins said:


> Yes!!
> 
> Go get you some MAGO!!



I just ordered them!!!


----------



## ntntgo

OMG-Enablers.  All of you.  I'm waiting for the day that someone says, "Nat, you don't need that".  Where's *PhiPhi* when I need my TPF inhouse counsel?

And...yes...*candy*, smartypants...I already txt'd him to send them.


----------



## candyapples88

SophieLov said:


> Does any one know where the RB 140 mago will be available? I know barneys has them but the don't ship international



Nordys will be receiving them in April.


----------



## candyapples88

ntntgo said:


> OMG-Enablers.  All of you.  I'm waiting for the day that someone says, "Nat, you don't need that".  Where's *PhiPhi* when I need my TPF inhouse counsel?
> 
> And...yes...*candy*, smartypants...I already txt'd him to send them.


----------



## ntntgo

candyapples88 said:


> I just ordered them!!!


 

HA!!!! I hope you ordered both, too.  Shoe twin.


----------



## MadameElle

ntntgo said:


> Is it too much to get the Mago in both colorways?
> 
> I love the blue because, let's face it, I'm obsessed with the RB color, but I'll get a lot of use out of the black/beige colorway.  Right?


----------



## candyapples88

ntntgo said:


> HA!!!! I hope you ordered both, too.  Shoe twin.



No no...only the black. I love the blue, but I have the RB WS Biancas & I don't feel it's practical for me to get both.


----------



## ntntgo

answered wrong post


----------



## ntntgo

SophieLov said:


> Does any one know where the RB 140 mago will be available? I know barneys has them but the don't ship international


 
Selfridges in London has them. The Dublin boutique has them, Bergdorfs has them (that's where I got mine). So there's plenty of places with them that will ship internationally.

PM me for SA info.


----------



## ntntgo

candyapples88 said:


> No no...only the black. I love the blue, but I have the RB WS Biancas & I don't feel it's practical for me to get both.


 
Oh, excuse me, we're being practical now are we?  Hmmmm.....


----------



## dhampir2005

Thanks Sophie! I called Costa Mesa again to sit myself on the WL... AGAIN, but I am really thinking seriously about the red oyster combo. I have no red shoes and well the RB WS ADs will fill the blue void in my life, so I hope it all works out. Ugh I'll figure it out tomorrow afternoon after my oral argument.



SophieLov said:


> Sweetie just a heads up that the colors often look darker in these pics than the actual shoe in real life. I thought the same thing. I don't think they will be as pale as the original lilac/navy combo but much more vibrant I think they will be stunning in real life I'd just hate to see you regret it once all the reveals come through. In my opinion I'd get them any way see them in person if you don't love them return them


----------



## candyapples88

ntntgo said:


> Oh, excuse me, we're being practical now are we?  Hmmmm.....



Hehe...sorry I didn't mean it in any way towards you. I just don't have the funds to get all the shoes I love. I have to pick and choose.


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

ntntgo said:


> Is it too much to get the Mago in both colorways?
> 
> I love the blue because, let's face it, I'm obsessed with the RB color, but I'll get a lot of use out of the black/beige colorway.  Right?



Honestly, i think that you do not need the Black nor the Blue Mago Nat!
If you are obsessed with this shoes, the RB is for you.
But if you r considering the Black for frequent uses, i have to say that you definitly have enough practical TDF black pairs to compensate !
It really depends on you at the End!
It is just my personal point of view sista


----------



## gymangel812

Faraasha said:


> Ok.... I got the same pictures as *Seductive* today of the Maggies from my SA... She did mention a black/black version as well... But she didn't have a picture to show me...
> 
> She also sent me the pigalili plato and very mix colors... Both will come in both colors...
> 
> 
> Some of you have already seen these but for those of you who haven't... May I present...
> 
> View attachment 1364018
> 
> 
> View attachment 1364019


CANNOT WAIT FOR THESE

do we have an arrival date for these yet?


----------



## SophieLov

ntntgo said:


> Selfridges in London has them. The Dublin boutique has them, Bergdorfs has them (that's where I got mine). So there's plenty of places with them that will ship internationally.
> 
> PM me for SA info.



Yowza!! Thankyou so much for all the info!! Al thankyou *candy*  I'll definately get the SA info off you  thanks again girls


----------



## Faraasha

gymangel812 said:


> CANNOT WAIT FOR THESE
> 
> do we have an arrival date for these yet?



  Not yet...


----------



## candyapples88

Just FYI - LV is getting both the 140 AND 160 for the red/oyster and black/leopard Maggies.


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

candyapples88 said:


> Just FYI - LV is getting both the 140 AND 160 for the red and leopard Maggies.



Any photos for such combination?


----------



## candyapples88

^SeDuCTive^ said:


> Any photos for such combination?



Not for the red/oyster one..but didn't you post the leopard ones?


----------



## Faraasha

I want to see the red/oyster one... Sounds delish!


----------



## dhampir2005

Okay after much thinking... and finally finishing my argument notes I decided on the Red/Oyster Maggies. The bottom is oyster and the leather portion is Red kid. The reason I finally settled on these is: 1. I just committed to the RB WD Ads. and 2. I am the proud new owner of a bright red HL dress and I have 0 pairs of red shoes to wear with it! I also think that a true purple and a indigo blue will be color overload for me since I'm even trying to imagine wearing the ADs with outfits! The combo of the red leather and the neutral oyster I think will be best for me since I am deathly afraid of bright colors and I think it will make the transition easier.. the same as with the original lilac/blue maggies


----------



## Faraasha

I wish they would make a nude-y taupe-y beige-y Maggie... I feel so bad I missed out on them...


----------



## candyapples88

Faraasha said:


> I wish they would make a nude-y taupe-y beige-y Maggie... I feel so bad I missed out on them...



LV stated they are getting a nude patent combo in the Maggie. I'm assuming it's like last seasons pumice one, but with nude patent.


----------



## Faraasha

candyapples88 said:


> LV stated they are getting a nude patent combo in the Maggie. I'm assuming it's like last seasons pumice one, but with nude patent.



 Must investigate further... Thanks hun!


----------



## candyapples88

I got so excited with the new Maggies, and was getting irritated with having to go back and remember where the pics of the shoes were, I started the new styles for Fall thread here...

http://forum.purseblog.com/christian-louboutin-shoes/new-cls-fall-2011-pics-info-only-no-672194.html


----------



## SophieLov

Just emailed JJR about the mago in blue 140  hope they will have a spare pair in my size for me to go on a list for ,


----------



## candyapples88

Got word that the CL eboutique will be receiving the MBP leopard in 120, while Costa Mesa is getting the 150.


----------



## jeNYC

candyapples88 said:


> Got word that the CL eboutique will be receiving the MBP leopard in 120, while Costa Mesa is getting the 150.


 
Is there a WL on the eboutique?  I wonder if the 120 is TTS or .5 size up!  Thanks!


----------



## candyapples88

jeNYC said:


> Is there a WL on the eboutique?  I wonder if the 120 is TTS or .5 size up!  Thanks!



I'm not sure. I also have no idea about sizing. When I reserved the 150, they recommended TTS...so the 120 might be a .5 up. I'm sure some ladies who have the shoe can comment.


----------



## jeshika

jeNYC said:


> Is there a WL on the eboutique?  I wonder if the 120 is TTS or .5 size up!  Thanks!



I took them TTS in the MBP.


----------



## Hipployta

Mago blue and cream 160s are at the CL eBoutique


----------



## jeNYC

jeshika said:


> I took them TTS in the MBP.


 

Thanks!!  Are they comfortable in TTS or it is tight?  Also, how much were they?  THanks agains!


----------



## Hipployta

jeNYC said:


> Is there a WL on the eboutique?  I wonder if the 120 is TTS or .5 size up!  Thanks!





candyapples88 said:


> I'm not sure. I also have no idea about sizing. When I reserved the 150, they recommended TTS...so the 120 might be a .5 up. I'm sure some ladies who have the shoe can comment.




My MBP 120 I took .5 up at 38.5...and my MBB I took .5 size down at 37.5 so I'm going 38 for the MBP 150

*kanye shrug*


----------



## jeNYC

Hipployta said:


> My MBP 120 I took .5 up at 38.5...and my MBB I took .5 size down at 37.5
> 
> *kanye shrug*


 
Do you feel that your MBP 120 is fitted or kinda loose?  Thanks!


----------



## jenayb

jeNYC said:


> Is there a WL on the eboutique?  I wonder if the 120 is TTS or .5 size up!  Thanks!



If you email CS they'll put you on the list for whatever style you're interested in if it's preorder. I personally like Amy. HTH.


----------



## Hipployta

jeNYC said:


> Do you feel that your MBP 120 is fitted or kinda loose?  Thanks!



Fitted...perfect too


----------



## jeshika

jeNYC said:


> Thanks!!  Are they comfortable in TTS or it is tight?  Also, how much were they?  THanks agains!



Tight! I like 'em tight. So you might want to go 1/2 size up if your feet are a little wider or you like them loose. I don't remember, to be honest! I think about $995?


----------



## jenayb

candyapples88 said:


> I just ordered them!!!



The 160?!


----------



## ntntgo

^SeDuCTive^ said:


> Honestly, i think that you do not need the Black nor the Blue Mago Nat!
> If you are obsessed with this shoes, the RB is for you.
> But if you r considering the Black for frequent uses, i have to say that you definitly have enough practical TDF black pairs to compensate !
> It really depends on you at the End!
> It is just my personal point of view sista


 
WOW, *Seductive*.  That was very cool that you said that.  I promise that I will always tell you my real opinion, too. Even if it may not be the popular one.

And...you are totally right.  What I'm going to do is sell some of my other closed toe black patent shoes and beige ones and try to use these as a pair to allow me to get rid of other ones (work shoes). Not that I don't "merchandise it up"*** with shoes and bags that are not exactly suit appropriate.

I  that you are honest in your opinion. 

**Carrie Bradshaw SATC responding to Charlotte & Anthony's disappointment in her choice of wedding suit.*


----------



## candyapples88

jenaywins said:


> The 160?!



No, the 140 from Barneys!!!


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

ntntgo said:


> WOW, *Seductive*.  That was very cool that you said that.  I promise that I will always tell you my real opinion, too. Even if it may not be the popular one.
> 
> And...you are totally right.  What I'm going to do is sell some of my other closed toe black patent shoes and beige ones and try to use these as a pair to allow me to get rid of other ones (work shoes). Not that I don't "merchandise it up"*** with shoes and bags that are not exactly suit appropriate.
> 
> I  that you are honest in your opinion.
> 
> **Carrie Bradshaw SATC responding to Charlotte & Anthony's disappointment in her choice of wedding suit.*



Anytime Hun :kiss:
I like you and i know how much helpful you are.
You have a great taste so don't waste it with hesitations!
Follow the inner of you. No one knows you as you do !
I'll PM to continue Lol


----------



## KarenBorter

guess who just got home with the 160 mm Mago


----------



## PeepToe

Is it weird that every boutique BUT Miami has a waiting list for the shoes I want? Miami told me to call them back in May. Why are they the closest to me, and the only ones who dont want my credit card info for pre order/wait list?!? LOL


----------



## jenayb

candyapples88 said:


> No, the 140 from Barneys!!!


----------



## KarenBorter

as a side note: the pitch on the 160's are really really steep LOL but with ball of foot pads, they are perfect. I will have to put heel slip strips though, same issue as with the Bianca, my right foot I think is a 37, but the 37's would have been WAY too tight in the toe box. Toe cleavage is ROCKIN' in these babies. I also tried on the Lady Daff's and love them, and tried on a pair of Jenny's. They are cute but will not work with my foot. Sling backs don't work really well with me. I also tried on the MBB and I was hard pressed to not walk out of there with those, but I was good (see I told you I could have restraint) but man, were those COMFY!


----------



## IslandSpice

jeshika said:


> Ikaesmallz tried them at Madison or Horatio waaaaay back.


 


MadameElle said:


> You're very welcome . Madison boutique had them back in early December. You can call them for availability at tel: +1.212.396.1884 or email: madison.nyboutique@christianlouboutin.fr. I doubt they are getting any future shipments though.
> 
> You can read the *post #100* by ntntgo here: http://forum.purseblog.com/louboutin-reference-library/new-cls-spring-2011-pics-info-only-no-634840-7.html


 


LavenderIce said:


> In addition to Madison, try Dallas.


 
Thank you, Ladies! I am on it - I will let you all know how it goes.


----------



## ntntgo

KarenBorter said:


> guess who just got home with the 160 mm Mago


 
Are ya gonna just sing about it or can we see?


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

and guess who just got home with the Mago 140!!


----------



## MadameElle

KarenBorter said:


> guess who just got home with the 160 mm Mago



You too. I just got mine from SCP. How did you size? I got mine 1/2 down from TTS.


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

Mago 140 from Barneys. Sizing: i got a 38.5 which is consistent with my old VP size and my size in Altadamas.  I am typically a US 7.5  HTH !!


----------



## candyapples88

NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> Mago 140 from Barneys. Sizing: i got a 38.5 which is consistent with my old VP size and my size in Altadamas.  I am typically a US 7.5  HTH !!



So you went up a whole size?? I only went up .5, hope they fit!


----------



## KarenBorter

MadameElle said:


> You too. I just got mine from SCP. How did you size? I got mine 1/2 down from TTS.



I got TTS ... my feets are uneven haha. 7 1/2 left 7 right.


----------



## KarenBorter

candyapples88 said:


> So you went up a whole size?? I only went up .5, hope they fit!



Wow okay then weird. I went TTS on the Mago per Janene she said they would fit perfectly and they did. Could it be that this is an inconsistent shoe?


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

Here is the Blue that i tried on as well:
I have to say i LOVED THE BLUE but promised i would only buy shoes i could wear to work....sort of a modified ban lol!!  The blue makes your heart beat faster


----------



## candyapples88

KarenBorter said:


> Wow okay then weird. I went TTS on the Mago per Janene she said they would fit perfectly and they did. Could it be that this is an inconsistent shoe?



No..it's because they're 140 and not the 160. But I was told these run .5 small, not one whole size.


----------



## KarenBorter

ntntgo said:


> Are ya gonna just sing about it or can we see?



Haha posted below for your enjoyment  

I will take some other shots later, or tomorrow when it's sunny (IF it get's sunny in So Cal). these shoes are also ones whose pictures do not do them justice.


----------



## KarenBorter

candyapples88 said:


> No..it's because they're 140 and not the 160. But I was told these run .5 small, not one whole size.



oh oh oh okay


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

KarenBorter said:


> I got TTS ... my feets are uneven haha. 7 1/2 left 7 right.



*KarenBorter*: OMG GORGEOUS ON YOU!!!!

I found the Blue Mago to fit a little differently than the Black one in the same size- it was a very slight difference but i think there are some minor inconsistencies from shoe to shoe.


----------



## candyapples88

NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> Here is the Blue that i tried on as well:
> I have to say i LOVED THE BLUE but promised i would only buy shoes i could wear to work....sort of a modified ban lol!!  The blue makes your heart beat faster



Those are amazing!!


----------



## KarenBorter

NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> Here is the Blue that i tried on as well:
> I have to say i LOVED THE BLUE but promised i would only buy shoes i could wear to work....sort of a modified ban lol!!  The blue makes your heart beat faster



The blue are pretty but I just loved the "classic" look of the blacks. They are kinda 1940ish. They will look fantastic with a black and white polka dotted dress I have. Also going to hit up the Betty Page store with both shoes to find dresses to match.


----------



## MadameElle

KarenBorter said:


> as a side note: the pitch on the 160's are really really steep LOL but with ball of foot pads, they are perfect. I will have to put heel slip strips though, same issue as with the Bianca, my right foot I think is a 37, but the 37's would have been WAY too tight in the toe box. Toe cleavage is ROCKIN' in these babies. I also tried on the Lady Daff's and love them, and tried on a pair of Jenny's. They are cute but will not work with my foot. Sling backs don't work really well with me. I also tried on the MBB and I was hard pressed to not walk out of there with those, but I was good (see I told you I could have restraint) but man, were those COMFY!



The SA at SCP had me try on the black/beige Mago - he wouldn't tell me the heel height.  I was walking in there like they were 140mm.  I can't believe I got the 160mm.


----------



## KarenBorter

NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> *KarenBorter*: OMG GORGEOUS ON YOU!!!!
> 
> I found the Blue Mago to fit a little differently than the Black one in the same size- it was a very slight difference but i think there are some minor inconsistencies from shoe to shoe.



Thank you *NerdyBirdy1982 *I was really hard pressed to not walk out of there with those AND the MBB (which fit like a DREAM). But I have to have control. I will NOT buy anymore shoes until September 16th  LOL


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

candyapples88 said:


> So you went up a whole size?? I only went up .5, hope they fit!



I've always been 1 whole size up in CL 140s for the most part.  They fit just like the Miss Clichy 140 and Maggie 140 and the same as Altadamas IMO.  In general 9.75" insole is my length size.


----------



## KarenBorter

MadameElle said:


> The SA at SCP had me try on the black/beige Mago - he wouldn't tell me the heel height.  I was walking in there like they were 140mm.  I can't believe I got the 160mm.



Aren't they a DREAM?! Did you get the black/beige or the blue/beige?


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

KarenBorter said:


> Thank you *NerdyBirdy1982 *I was really hard pressed to not walk out of there with those AND the MBB (which fit like a DREAM). But I have to have control. I will NOT buy anymore shoes until September 16th  LOL



Ohhh which color MBB did you try!?


----------



## MadameElle

KarenBorter said:


> Aren't they a DREAM?! Did you get the black/beige or the blue/beige?



Black/beige


----------



## clothingguru

candyapples88 said:


> Just FYI - LV is getting both the 140 AND 160 for the red/oyster and black/leopard Maggies.


 I NEED THESE! OMG any pics yet?


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

^SeDuCTive^ said:


> *Black Kid with Leopard Pony Hair *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *NOT ONLY THESE!!!
> More Color-ways/Combos will be available soon ...*



WOW  

Thank you Seductive!!!


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

candyapples88 said:


> No..it's because they're 140 and not the 160. But I was told these run .5 small, not one whole size.



i understood that it was .5 small relative to Louboutin sizing which would make sense.  it's so confusing with the sizing!!! i feel like he has gone back to the old sizing this season - 2009 and earlier i was ALWAYS a 38.5 no matter what, then i was a 37.5 and 38, now back to 38.5s lol

I tried the 38s, 38.5s and 39s to make sure i got the right fit and the 38.5s worked best for me.  Candyapples what size are you in Altadama because that would be a perfect comparison?


----------



## regeens

MadameElle said:


> ^Thanks for adding Lavender.Ice..I thought someone mentioned they got their batik Ron Ron from Dallas, but I had no proof to back me up.



Dallas had them. Hope they still have them in your size. I went TTS on these. Goid luck!


----------



## KarenBorter

NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> Ohhh which color MBB did you try!?



The framboise and man did they look good on my foot. I just couldn't. I went to buy the Mago and I did just that LOL


----------



## KarenBorter

MadameElle said:


> Black/beige



Yay! I see a trend in our tastes  

I did try on the Jenny's ... sling backs do not work for me


----------



## Chloeloves

congrats nerdybirdy & karen on the stunning mago's!


----------



## KarenBorter

Chloeloves said:


> congrats nerdybirdy & karen on the stunning mago's!



thank you *Chloeloves  *


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

KarenBorter said:


> The framboise and man did they look good on my foot. I just couldn't. I went to buy the Mago and I did just that LOL



i bet is was hard not to buy them! i did not try on any other styles so as to avoid temptation! 

BTW: are those RB Watersnake Biancas in your AVI???? TDF


----------



## clothingguru

OMG this thread moves sOOOOO FAST! Like 10 pages in half a day!

*Seductive* thanks for the pics of the new MAGGIE! I NEED to see a pic of the red w/leopard!  Or any intel on which boutiques are getting these? 

Looks like this fall will be more of a killer for me than last fall  I was hoping to NOT like much


----------



## clothingguru

KarenBorter said:


> The framboise and man did they look good on my foot. I just couldn't. I went to buy the Mago and I did just that LOL



YAY you got the mago! LETS SEE!!!!!!!  WHat color?


----------



## KarenBorter

NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> i bet is was hard not to buy them! i did not try on any other styles so as to avoid temptation!
> 
> BTW: are those RB Watersnake Biancas in your AVI???? TDF



Believe me, even Janene said "you love the Mago but I see you're IN LOVE with the MBB" ... she was right but the Mago I do love and it would suit so many more outfits then the MBB in that color. If they would have had them in black that may have been a double purchase. 

Yes, they are them ... that was my first pair. Those will always be my favorites.


----------



## KarenBorter

clothingguru said:


> YAY you got the mago! LETS SEE!!!!!!!  WHat color?



I posted a pic on page 45  ... i got the black / beige. They are super yummy. (don't want to over post LOL).


----------



## KarenBorter

clothingguru said:


> YAY you got the mago! LETS SEE!!!!!!!  WHat color?



Incidentally the MBB was SUPER HARD to not buy in your color way.


----------



## MadameElle

candyapples88 said:


> Got word that the CL eboutique will be receiving the MBP leopard in 120, while Costa Mesa is getting the 150.



Per Amy - online boutique
"The Madame Butterfly Pump 150mm in leopard pony is coming back! The following boutiques will receive them: Madison & Horatio (New York), Costa Mesa (California) Miami (Florida) and Dallas (Texas)."


----------



## candyapples88

NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> i understood that it was .5 small relative to Louboutin sizing which would make sense.  it's so confusing with the sizing!!! i feel like he has gone back to the old sizing this season - 2009 and earlier i was ALWAYS a 38.5 no matter what, then i was a 37.5 and 38, now back to 38.5s lol
> 
> I tried the 38s, 38.5s and 39s to make sure i got the right fit and the 38.5s worked best for me.  Candyapples what size are you in Altadama because that would be a perfect comparison?



When I ordered the jade ADs I ordered 39 but they were tight...I would have done better with 39.5.


----------



## candyapples88

clothingguru said:


> OMG this thread moves sOOOOO FAST! Like 10 pages in half a day!
> 
> *Seductive* thanks for the pics of the new MAGGIE! I NEED to see a pic of the red w/leopard!  Or any intel on which boutiques are getting these?
> 
> Looks like this fall will be more of a killer for me than last fall  I was hoping to NOT like much



Just to clarify, there is no red/leopard. Only red/oyster and black/leopard. There is a new styles thread for Fall 11 in the reference library that has a pic of the black/leopard.


----------



## candyapples88

MadameElle said:


> Per Amy - online boutique
> "The Madame Butterfly Pump 150mm in leopard pony is coming back! The following boutiques will receive them: Madison & Horatio (New York), Costa Mesa (California) Miami (Florida) and Dallas (Texas)."



I'm excited for this shoe!! I can't decide if I should go 150 or 120.


----------



## r6girl2005

MadameElle said:


> Per Amy - online boutique
> "The Madame Butterfly Pump 150mm in leopard pony is coming back! The following boutiques will receive them: Madison & Horatio (New York), Costa Mesa (California) Miami (Florida) and Dallas (Texas)."



I am so excited about this!


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

candyapples88 said:


> When I ordered the jade ADs I ordered 39 but they were tight...I would have done better with 39.5.



Then i think if you do the same in the Mago you will have the same experience IMO. I hope that is helpful candyapples


----------



## SophieLov

Ohhh god the sizing inconsistency drives me crazy!! In the first maggies I was a 37.5 same as my Bianca size I just got put on the priority wait list for the indigo in my TTS 38 but I use to be a 38.5 in VP's then a 38 now I wonder if I should of been put on for 38.5 !! And the mago's LOL I get the impression I should get a 38.5?


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

SophieLov said:


> Ohhh god the sizing inconsistency drives me crazy!! In the first maggies I was a 37.5 same as my Bianca size I just got put on the priority wait list for the indigo in my TTS 38 but I use to be a 38.5 in VP's then a 38 now I wonder if I should of been put on for 38.5 !! And the mago's LOL I get the impression I should get a 38.5?



Ahhh that is a good question!! i forgot about the original Maggies -i think i was a 38 in those. then a 38.5 in the newer ones.  sounds like we're the same size based on your old VP size if you're talking about VPs from before 2009.  maybe since they are 160s you will be fine??


----------



## SophieLov

NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> Ahhh that is a good question!! i forgot about the original Maggies -i think i was a 38 in those. then a 38.5 in the newer ones.  sounds like we're the same size based on your old VP size if you're talking about VPs from before 2009.  maybe since they are 160s you will be fine??



I don't think I have it in me to go up to 160  I just got news that DF bought me my first 150's while I was asleep yesterday but it's supposed to be a surprise so shhh  I think I'll definately stay in the 140 erra. I wish it was easier for me to try them on knowing my Luck I'll of been waiting for the Maggie indigo for months only to get them and they don't fit.. Then they will be gone everywhere  I wonder if I should just get both 38.5 and 38 charged and return the ones that don't fit .. Or if I should risk just getting the 38 hmm.. You don't own biancas do you? If so what size did you take, and you have tried the mago 140 and you say you sized a 38.5 I think we could be the same size


----------



## Dessye

clothingguru said:


> OMG this thread moves sOOOOO FAST! Like 10 pages in half a day!
> 
> *Seductive* thanks for the pics of the new MAGGIE! I NEED to see a pic of the red w/leopard!  Or any intel on which boutiques are getting these?
> 
> Looks like this fall will be more of a killer for me than last fall  *I was hoping to NOT like much*



You and me both


----------



## pixiesparkle

SophieLov said:


> Hey pixie could you give me info on how the Australian girls with out amexs would go about securing a pair of the Maggie  I can't miss these again!!


If you order from the US they usually take any CCs. Boutiques that I've dealt with in Europe (except London ofcourse) accept bank wire transfer, no CCs


Star86doll said:


> *Black Kid with Leopard Pony Hair *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my god!! Black/leopard!!! Fantasstic!! Which boutique are they getting those??!


I know for sure Madrid, St.Honore + JJR and Geneva are getting them! not sure which heel height though



PeepToe said:


> Is it weird that every boutique BUT Miami has a waiting list for the shoes I want? Miami told me to call them back in May. Why are they the closest to me, and the only ones who dont want my credit card info for pre order/wait list?!? LOL


I was told the same thing by Geneva! the SA said "we're still in the middle of Spring/Summer, it's too early. Call back in a month+ for reservation" LOL...



NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> Ahhh that is a good question!! i forgot about the original Maggies -i think i was a 38 in those. then a 38.5 in the newer ones.  sounds like we're the same size based on your old VP size if you're talking about VPs from before 2009.  maybe since they are 160s you will be fine??


Nerdy I thought the sizing chart on CL online boutique says IT38.5 is US8.5? but u said you went with 38.5 and you're a US7.5  I'm having the same problem as *SophieLov*..just can't decide which size is the right one to go with..Im a TTS 37.5 (narrow foot, long/skinny toes), should I go with 37.5 or 38?


----------



## pixiesparkle

SophieLov said:


> I don't think I have it in me to go up to 160  I just got news that DF bought me my first 150's while I was asleep yesterday but it's supposed to be a surprise so shhh  I think I'll definately stay in the 140 erra. I wish it was easier for me to try them on knowing my Luck I'll of been waiting for the Maggie indigo for months only to get them and they don't fit.. Then they will be gone everywhere  I wonder if I should just get both 38.5 and 38 charged and return the ones that don't fit .. Or if I should risk just getting the 38 hmm.. You don't own biancas do you? If so what size did you take, and you have tried the mago 140 and you say you sized a 38.5 I think we could be the same size


Did you say you got the Bianca in 37.5? I'm a TTS 37.5 and I have a pair of Bibi (same style as Bianca just with thicker heels) in 37.5, but I should've gone with 37 for a perfect fit. The 37.5 I have fits but it's a little loose so I had to insert heel grip. It sounds like you're a TTS38 which means 38.5 may be the better option for you.

I got the Maggie 140 in my TTS37.5 as recommended and to be honest it was quite tight around the toe box. If I didn't have long toes though, they would fit just right. So what I'm gettting at is..it really depends on the structure of your feet. IMHO it's probably safer to go with 38.5 just because you can still pad it if it's a little loose, if the 38 turns out to be too tight it'll be hell to walk in..


----------



## SophieLov

I have medium feet not narrow but not wide true to size 37.5, I'll go the 38.5 then I think. And I'll email back costa Mesa and go with 38.5 in Maggie indigo too. I always get so nervous when it comes to sizing it's such a pain to return from over here  I wishing us both good shoe luck pixie  ! I love bibi's one day I'll find a pair in my size that aren't brown suede ..


----------



## pixiesparkle

SophieLov said:


> I have medium feet not narrow but not wide true to size 37.5, I'll go the 38.5 then I think. And I'll email back costa Mesa and go with 38.5 in Maggie indigo too. I always get so nervous when it comes to sizing it's such a pain to return from over here  I wishing us both good shoe luck pixie  ! I love bibi's one day I'll find a pair in my size that aren't brown suede ..


I hope so too!!


----------



## Dessye

Congrats, *Nerdy, KarenP, Nat* and *Candy* on your new Magos! 

And thank you to *Candy*, *SeDuCTive*, *Faraasha* and *GymAngel* for pics of the Maggies and Very Mixes!!  Volcano VM = mine


----------



## KarenBorter

Dessye said:


> Congrats, *Nerdy, KarenP, Nat* and *Candy* on your new Magos!
> 
> And thank you to *Candy*, *SeDuCTive*, *Faraasha* and *GymAngel* for pics of the Maggies and Very Mixes!!  Volcano VM = mine



Thank you *Dessye! *if you are "on the fence" about getting them ... you should!


----------



## Dessye

KarenBorter said:


> Thank you *Dessye! *if you are "on the fence" about getting them ... you should!



Hehe, initially I wasn't anywhere near the fence but after seeing all the mod shots, I'm moving a little closer to the fence   Actually, I'm going to hold off on the Magos to make more room for Maggies in the fall.  I'm so thrilled that there is a style I actually don't have to have this season


----------



## Faraasha

Dessye said:


> Hehe, initially I wasn't anywhere near the fence but after seeing all the mod shots, I'm moving a little closer to the fence   Actually, I'm going to hold off on the Magos to make more room for Maggies in the fall.  I'm so thrilled that there is a style I actually don't have to have this season


----------



## jeNYC

jenaywins said:


> If you email CS they'll put you on the list for whatever style you're interested in if it's preorder. I personally like Amy. HTH.


 
thanks!  i don't see that its available on preorder on the eboutique so maybe I have to wait until its on the site orrr unless i can just tell them to add my name.    I dunno..


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

wow... those leopard Maggies are calling me!


----------



## Alice1979

BattyBugs said:


> Make it after the 20th. That's when I get home from Italy! That would be awesome.


 
The end of May or the beginning of June is all fine with me. Safe trip to Italy and have fun!


----------



## Dessye

Have fun in Italia *Batty*!!!  It's my favourite place to visit!  Where in Italy will you be going??


----------



## jenayb

jeNYC said:


> thanks!  i don't see that its available on preorder on the eboutique so maybe I have to wait until its on the site orrr unless i can just tell them to add my name.    I dunno..



I would definitely email them.


----------



## Jerrica

CEC.LV4eva said:


> wow... those leopard Maggies are calling me!



Tell me about it! I luv that its a 'subtle' amount of leopard! Im so in luv with the fall collection. I am most excited for the chartreuse suede though


----------



## jenayb

Jerrica said:


> Tell me about it! I luv that its a 'subtle' amount of leopard! Im so in luv with the fall collection. I am most excited for the chartreuse suede though



I'm just not sold on the leopard yet..


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Jerrica said:


> Tell me about it! I luv that its a '*subtle*' amount of leopard! Im so in luv with the fall collection. I am most excited for the chartreuse suede though



my thoughts exactly!


----------



## Jerrica

jenaywins said:


> I'm just not sold on the leopard yet..



I always say that and end up changing my mind after trying things on   I do secretly wish the chain part wasn't there though


----------



## jenayb

Jerrica said:


> I always say that and end up changing my mind after trying things on   I do secretly wish the chain part wasn't there though



Yes... I'm wondering if it's the leopard + the bronze chain toe cap that is making me think twice about this style, KWIM? It's a very busy portion of the shoe!! 

But! I will say this -- I will *definitely* not pass up on a single Maggie this season because I always miss out when I don't pounce!


----------



## Dessye

jenaywins said:


> Yes... I'm wondering if it's the leopard + the bronze chain toe cap that is making me think twice about this style, KWIM? It's a very busy portion of the shoe!!
> 
> But! I will say this -- *I will *definitely* not pass up on a single Maggie this season because I always miss out when I don't pounce!*



  I can't wait for the red/leopard combo --- that is going to look so hot!  I'm not loving the purple/indigo suede as much as I thought.  I wish they would bring back the suede/suede combo


----------



## Jerrica

Yes agreed! I wont hesitate either. Its so wonderful that Msr. L is making such a comfortable style a fixture in the lineup!


----------



## KarenBorter

Dessye said:


> I can't wait for the red/leopard combo --- that is going to look so hot!  I'm not loving the purple/indigo suede as much as I thought.  I wish they would bring back the suede/suede combo



I agree with you in the purple/indigo. I was REALLY looking forward to seeing that shoe and when I did I was kinda "meh" about it. Who knows though, sometimes the pictures don't do the shoe justice and when it comes out I may have changed my mind entirely.


----------



## jenayb

Dessye said:


> I can't wait for the red/leopard combo --- that is going to look so hot!  I'm not loving the purple/indigo suede as much as I thought.  I wish they would bring back the suede/suede combo



I have a feeling the purple/indigo will be much more vibrant in person. 



Jerrica said:


> Yes agreed! I wont hesitate either. Its so wonderful that Msr. L is making such a comfortable style a fixture in the lineup!


----------



## candyapples88

Dessye said:


> I can't wait for the red/leopard combo --- that is going to look so hot!  I'm not loving the purple/indigo suede as much as I thought.  I wish they would bring back the suede/suede combo



There's a red/leopard combo???!!!


----------



## Dessye

jenaywins said:


> I have a feeling the purple/indigo will be much more vibrant in person.



I hope so!


----------



## Dessye

candyapples88 said:


> There's a red/leopard combo???!!!



Isn't there?  Don't tell me I dreamt it!!!!


----------



## candyapples88

Dessye said:


> Isn't there?  Don't tell me I dreamt it!!!!



IDK...I think people were mis-confusing a previous post I made about the red/oyster and black/leopard combos, thinking I was referring to one shoe when I was referring to two. However, maybe someone else knows something and I'm misinterpreting.


----------



## Dessye

candyapples88 said:


> IDK...I think people were mis-confusing a previous post I made about the red/oyster and black/leopard combos, thinking I was referring to one shoe when I was referring to two. However, maybe someone else knows something and I'm misinterpreting.



Oh no - no red leopard?? :cry: what color is oyster?


----------



## candyapples88

Dessye said:


> Oh no - no red leopard?? :cry: what color is oyster?



They said oyster is suppose to be a grayish color.


----------



## jenayb

Dessye said:


> I hope so!



I think so... It's always been my experience that those pics are slightly darker than IRL.... Also, I'm *really* just full of hope for that style.


----------



## candyapples88

jenaywins said:


> I'm just not sold on the leopard yet..



You will be  ...you will be  *That's suppose to be the shoe hypnotizing you* 

I like the leopard because it reminds me of the Lucifer. A touch of femininity with a little bit of badass.


----------



## jenayb

Um, I am seriously about to lose it over all the new pics in the F/W 11 pics only thread.

A lace Bianca? The Winter Trash? Arggggghhhhhhh my poor wallet....


----------



## jenayb

candyapples88 said:


> You will be  ...you will be  *That's suppose to be the shoe hypnotizing you*
> 
> I like the leopard because it reminds be of the Lucifer. A touch of femininity with a little bit of badass.





I was not sold on the original Maggie, either, and look at me now. Heck, I held the original Maggie in my hand at the SF Barneys Warehouse sale a couple years back, marked down to $311, and passed. So that just goes to show how much I can trust my own judgement.


----------



## candyapples88

jenaywins said:


> I was not sold on the original Maggie, either, and look at me now. Heck, I held the original Maggie in my hand at the SF Barneys Warehouse sale a couple years back, marked down to $311, and passed. So that just goes to show how much I can trust my own judgement.



Wait...so the mesh portion isn't silver??


----------



## jenayb

candyapples88 said:


> Wait...so the mesh portion isn't silver??



On which shoe? The only silver toe caps are found on the Pumice/Pumice and Black/Black that were released last fall in the 140 & 160.

The OG Maggies were gold, as are the new Maggies.


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

*Ladies,
Check this..*

http://forum.purseblog.com/louboutin-reference-library/new-cls-fall-2011-pics-info-only-no-672194-2.html#post18474346


----------



## candyapples88

jenaywins said:


> On which shoe? The only silver toe caps are found on the Pumice/Pumice and Black/Black that were released last fall in the 140 & 160.
> 
> The OG Maggies were gold, as are the new Maggies.



For the leopard version of this year.


----------



## jenayb

^SeDuCTive^ said:


> *Ladies,
> Check this..*
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/louboutin-reference-library/new-cls-fall-2011-pics-info-only-no-672194-2.html#post18474346



I already did and I wish I hadn't now.  



candyapples88 said:


> For the leopard version of this year.



No, it is not silver.


----------



## candyapples88

jenaywins said:


> I already did and I wish I hadn't now.
> 
> 
> 
> No, it is not silver.



Damnit...I think silver would've looked better.


----------



## candyapples88

^SeDuCTive^ said:


> *Ladies,
> Check this..*
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/louboutin-reference-library/new-cls-fall-2011-pics-info-only-no-672194-2.html#post18474346



Thanks *Seductive*!!!!


----------



## carlinha

DANG LADIES!!!! 

i don't log on for about 2 days and i am behind 25 pages!

i see everyone has gone bananas over the mago/maggie! :girlwhack:

*jenay* - congrats on the choquette and mago, they are beautiful on you!
*lagirl* - congrats on the jade WS jenny shoe twin!
*nerdy* - i wish you got both color magos, the blue are amazing!

ladies, i feel the same way, i really was not crazy about the original maggie when they first arrived.  i even tried them on at BG and passed.  now i would give anything to own the original lilac/blue suede!!!  i could kick myself for passing on them!!!  

i am also a bit let down by the indigo/blue combo for fall... :cry:

i think the leopard/black ones are cool, the red/oyster i hope will be beautiful... the nude suede/nude patent should also be a beautiful shoe!


----------



## jenayb

carlinha said:


> DANG LADIES!!!!
> 
> i don't log on for about 2 days and i am behind 25 pages!
> 
> i see everyone has gone bananas over the mago/maggie! :girlwhack:
> 
> *jenay* - congrats on the choquette and mago, they are beautiful on you!
> *lagirl* - congrats on the jade WS jenny shoe twin!
> *nerdy* - i wish you got both color magos, the blue are amazing!
> 
> ladies, i feel the same way, i really was not crazy about the original maggie when they first arrived.  i even tried them on at BG and passed.  now i would give anything to own the original lilac/blue suede!!!  i could kick myself for passing on them!!!
> 
> i am also a bit let down by the indigo/blue combo for fall... :cry:
> 
> i think the leopard/black ones are cool, the red/oyster i hope will be beautiful... the nude suede/nude patent should also be a beautiful shoe!



Thanks babe. 

And yes everyone has pretty much lost it over the Mago and impending Maggies - myself included. 

I forgot all about the nude/nude Maggie.


----------



## BattyBugs

Dessye said:


> Have fun in Italia *Batty*!!!  It's my favourite place to visit!  Where in Italy will you be going??


 
Thanks, Dessye! I loved Germany, but I *love* Italy. I was there at Christmas time & didn't get to see enough. My son is stationed at Aviano Air Base, which is closest to Venice. He lives off base, so our "base of operations" will be his house. We have Rome, Florence, Pisa, Milan & Venice on the list, for sure. Anything else will be a bonus.


----------



## Chloeloves

Is anyone else in love with the metaliboot? so many tdf styles coming out...


----------



## KarenBorter

I think I love the Daffy ... Nope, I know I LOVE it ... I may need to make a phone call.


----------



## SophieLov

jenaywins said:


> Um, I am seriously about to lose it over all the new pics in the F/W 11 pics only thread.
> 
> A lace Bianca? The Winter Trash? Arggggghhhhhhh my poor wallet....



I know  I can't freaking wait for fall winter I don't think I've been this excited for a collection in a long time ... Hold on to your purses girls we're all doooomed!!!!


----------



## BijouBleu

I'm actually loving the indigo maggie, I tried the pomice earlier this year and it did nothing for me. Maybe the nude/nude will be better? Also loving the Volpi, Filter, and that lace Bianca 

Thankfully or maybe hopefully, these all come out after the house situation is done with and I don't have to decide between........say bathroom tile and Maggies? :lolots::lolots:


----------



## SophieLov

I just filled out the customer agreement form for winter trash  and the sobek 140 but I'm still tough up between the lace Bianca and the filter in mirror fabric 
*Bijou* LOL us CL lovers have so many difficult decisions  hope it all works out  I'm getting away with pre ordering all the fall / winter stuff cos it's my birthday when it's released


----------



## pixiesparkle

^SeDuCTive^ said:


> *Ladies,
> Check this..*
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/loubouti...-pics-info-only-no-672194-2.html#post18474346


OMG...



SophieLov said:


> I just filled out the customer agreement form for winter trash  and the sobek 140 but I'm still tough up between the lace Bianca and the filter in mirror fabric
> *Bijou* LOL us CL lovers have so many difficult decisions  hope it all works out  I'm getting away with pre ordering all the fall / winter stuff cos it's my birthday when it's released


*SophieLov* May I ask where you found them? I remember seeing a lot of the new styles posted in the LOokBook at Syd boutique, definitely saw the Sobek 140..That caught my eye too!!


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

SophieLov said:


> I just filled out the customer agreement form for winter trash  and the sobek 140 but I'm still tough up between the lace Bianca and the filter in mirror fabric
> *Bijou* LOL us CL lovers have so many difficult decisions  hope it all works out  I'm getting away with pre ordering all the fall / winter stuff cos it's my birthday when it's released



Hi Shopie, do you have any idea about the colorways available for Sobek 140?


----------



## Clooky001

OMG!!!... I'm going to be in trouble this fall, I NEED the beige Oulanbator, python tartaruga, alti 160 spikes. My H is going to be so happy!... Lol ooops...


----------



## SophieLov

pixiesparkle said:


> OMG...
> 
> 
> *SophieLov* May I ask where you found them? I remember seeing a lot of the new styles posted in the LOokBook at Syd boutique, definitely saw the Sobek 140..That caught my eye too!!



I put my name down for both at the Vegas boutique I emailed Veronica as soon as I found them and she got back to me straight away


----------



## SophieLov

^SeDuCTive^ said:


> Hi Shopie, do you have any idea about the colorways available for Sobek 140?



I honestly have no idea LoL I just have been going off the pics in the reference thread and jumping right on top of them  I can try email and ask if you like


----------



## pixiesparkle

^SeDuCTive^ said:


> Hi Shopie, do you have any idea about the colorways available for Sobek 140?


Ok this is what the SA at Costa Mesa told me about the Sobek 140..They're getting them in Emerald, Taupeish colour and GOld (as posted in New Styles reference thread). He also said the gold version will be available at all the boutiques, not sure about the other 2. HTH!

Edit: ok..I just called the Sydney CL boutique and now I'm really confused..I originally saw the pic of the Sobek on their Fall lookbook but just then the SA I talked to said they're only getting black. I can't imagine that style in black at all


----------



## Dessye

BattyBugs said:


> Thanks, Dessye! I loved Germany, but I *love* Italy. I was there at Christmas time & didn't get to see enough. My son is stationed at Aviano Air Base, which is closest to Venice. He lives off base, so our "base of operations" will be his house. We have Rome, Florence, Pisa, Milan & Venice on the list, for sure. Anything else will be a bonus.



Ahhhh, italia.....   so beautiful and friendly people too!  Venice  my favorite city in Italy.  If you get the chance, go to Capri and/or Amalfi coast. Bellisima!!  There also is a pretty little medieval town near Siena called San Gimignano. Assisi is also beautiful too - that's northeast of Rome I think.


----------



## Dessye

OMG just saw the new styles for fall - I'm dead, again. Time to sell some of my shoes!  I love the Daff booty!!!!  And the one that resembles Boulima.  Oh boy.


----------



## SophieLov

oh no i want the emerald  i put my name down for gold ...  i will email to change this


----------



## jenayb

Dessye said:


> OMG just saw the new styles for fall - I'm dead, again. Time to sell some of my shoes!  I love the Daff booty!!!!  And the one that resembles Boulima.  Oh boy.



I died over the Boulima twin too.


----------



## pixiesparkle

the Sobek reminds me of the Poseidon (one that I decided I didn't really need and still regret until this day:cry which also came in gold, silver, violet and another greenish colour if I'm not wrong. I'm determined not to miss out on them again this time


----------



## SophieLov

^^ same here its like a alta dama poisiden and glaxy all got freaky and had a baby  looks like we both are hunting simmilar tyles for fall pixie


----------



## jeshika

Winter Trash!


----------



## candyapples88

jeshika said:


> Winter Trash!



I know...I must get something trashy this time around


----------



## pixiesparkle

jenaywins said:


> I died over the Boulima twin too.


same here!! It's like a mix of Lux + Boulima..gorguz!!
btw* Jenay *if I remember correctly you've been looking for the Fruitti Frutti? Carlinha just posted that it popped up on evilbay in size 38


----------



## erinmiyu

i love the winter trash! i also (because i'm kind of tacky) LOVE the lady fur. i wouldn't pay retail, and i actually couldn't walk in the lady peep sling when i tried em on... but a girl can dream!


----------



## jenayb

pixiesparkle said:


> same here!! It's like a mix of Lux + Boulima..gorguz!!
> btw* Jenay *if I remember correctly you've been looking for the Fruitti Frutti? Carlinha just posted that it popped up on evilbay in size 38



:ninja:


----------



## carlinha

jenaywins said:


> :ninja:



did you get them?!?! 

i hope you saw the little bit of dirt on the bottom of one of the heels though, it looks like it could be fixed/cleaned by a cobbler though!


----------



## jenayb

carlinha said:


> did you get them?!?!
> 
> i hope you saw the little bit of dirt on the bottom of one of the heels though, it looks like it could be fixed/cleaned by a cobbler though!



:ninja:

I cannot say yet.......... Yet.


----------



## MadameElle

jenaywins said:


> :ninja:
> 
> I cannot say yet.......... Yet.



Crossing fingers that you get them Jenay.  I for sure will want to get them if they were black and 35.5.


----------



## MadameElle

Jenay - how did you size on you Mago?  How is the toe box?  I'm really hoping that they will stretch a bit so my toes will have extra room in there.  The outer 2 toes are cramped.  I still can't believe I can walk in these 160mm Mago.


----------



## clothingguru

KarenBorter said:


> Incidentally the MBB was SUPER HARD to not buy in your color way.



YAY!!!! hahahahahaha shoe twin! Lets see these babies!


----------



## clothingguru

KarenBorter said:


> I posted a pic on page 45  ... i got the black / beige. They are super yummy. (don't want to over post LOL).



OMG SOOOOO YUMMY! I LOVE THEM! I want both colors now! OMG this is not good


----------



## clothingguru

candyapples88 said:


> Just to clarify, there is no red/leopard. Only red/oyster and black/leopard. There is a new styles thread for Fall 11 in the reference library that has a pic of the black/leopard.



OH ok. Thanks for the clarification  Well the red/oyster sounds FAB as well so im excited to see a pic of these!


----------



## Faraasha

I want shoes...

No I NEED shoes... I'm having a bad day at work and I need something to put a smile on my face...


----------



## clothingguru

Faraasha said:


> I want shoes...
> 
> No I NEED shoes... I'm having a bad day at work and I need something to put a smile on my face...



If you NEED something to put a smile on your face i say....You should be happy  Im sorry to hear your day is not going well


----------



## clothingguru

OMG the "Jenny Pump 150 Glitter York" Is what i WANTED this whole time! I wanted the jenny but closed back ! I SOOOOOO need these!


----------



## Faraasha

clothingguru said:


> If you NEED something to put a smile on your face i say....You should be happy  Im sorry to hear your day is not going well



Thanks for enabling!


----------



## clothingguru

Faraasha said:


> Thanks for enabling!



ANYTIME


----------



## Faraasha

I put myself on the waiting list for almost everything I liked so far of the Fall collection... 


Lol...


----------



## Clooky001

Just been on phone to my SA at Harvey Nics and put myself on wait list for the black suede and the red python boulima look alikes, volpi in pearl, alti black spikes, oyster red Maggie (motcombe str only receiving them) and the Oulanbator boot in tan suede which only Paris will be receiving but my amazing SA is going to get the boot sent to HN once it's ready. So so very excited, is it bad to wish time away?? Lol


----------



## chloe speaks

OOOHHH, I really want the Alti Pump 160 Nappa-Spikes-Cubio and the Volpi 150 Nappa even though I seriously need to stop buying black shoes!


----------



## pixiesparkle

Clooky001 said:


> Just been on phone to my SA at Harvey Nics and put myself on wait list for the black suede and the red python boulima look alikes, volpi in pearl, alti black spikes, oyster red Maggie (motcombe str only receiving them) and the Oulanbator boot in tan suede which only Paris will be receiving but my amazing SA is going to get the boot sent to HN once it's ready. So so very excited, is it bad to wish time away?? Lol


o wow..you've been busy


----------



## pixiesparkle

I called JJR today to check on the Mago..they still haven't arrived but the SA told me to contact Selfridges because they've already received them..I did that and luckily they had my size..I had to speak to 2 SAs who seemed quite lost, they couldn't tell me whether I have to pay the tax inclusive price or not, no idea about shipping cost either..I thought they'd at least know about the tax return issue  
Anyway, the 1st SA I talked to told me shipping to Australia would be around 30 GBP (which makes sense to me because shipping from UK to AUs is usually very cheap), the 2nd SA told me it would be 90GBP  
I had my credit card ready and everything but the SA decided to double check with her manager and call me back tomorrow..*sigh* It's nearly 1am and I have uni tmr so I gotta sleep, otherwise I'd be counting and waiting for their call..lol


----------



## Cityfashionista

This Fall Collection is gonna kill me!

I already put myself on the waiting list for 2 of the Maggies & I had no love for the Maggie. 

Now I think I need to add the Sobek, Cosmo python, that Boulima twin, Winter Trash & the leopard Daf Bootie to my list.


----------



## KarenBorter

clothingguru said:


> YAY!!!! hahahahahaha shoe twin! Lets see these babies!



Oh no I didn't buy them ... I REALLY wanted to. In fact Janene was like "I can see you Love the Mago but are IN LOVE with the MBB" ... I had to stick to my guns on the money I was spending on Saturday LOL


----------



## BlondeBarbie

Oh dear! I just looked at the pictures....I'm in so much trouble for F/W!!! I know for sure I HAVE to get both the purple/blue & black/leopard maggies!!


----------



## Faraasha

Cityfashionista said:


> This Fall Collection is gonna kill me!
> 
> I already put myself on the waiting list for 2 of the Maggies & I had no love for the Maggie.
> 
> Now I think I need to add the Sobek, Cosmo python, that Boulima twin, Winter Trash & the leopard Daf Bootie to my list.



I love love love the Sobek.... 



Btw has *anyone* seen the *N299* or as some of you seem to call it the bouilma twin in *Bordeaux*?? That is some type of maroon color... I need to see this shoe...


----------



## Cityfashionista

Faraasha said:


> I love love love the Sobek....
> 
> 
> 
> Btw has *anyone* seen the *N299* or as some of you seem to call it the bouilma twin in *Bordeaux*?? That is some type of maroon color... I need to see this shoe...



I know. I love both of these shoes you mentioned. I almost wish I never saw them. 

I think I have to have them now.


----------



## Cityfashionista

BlondeBarbie said:


> Oh dear! I just looked at the pictures....I'm in so much trouble for F/W!!! I know for sure I HAVE to get both the purple/blue & black/leopard maggies!!



I'm not even a Maggie fan & I put myself down for 2. They're creeping into my heart just like the Daffodil did.


----------



## Clooky001

Faraasha said:


> I love love love the Sobek....
> 
> 
> 
> Btw has *anyone* seen the *N299* or as some of you seem to call it the bouilma twin in *Bordeaux*?? That is some type of maroon color... I need to see this shoe...



Ive not seen it but HN are getting the python Bordeaux in and she said it's mouth watering!! Lol, so on wait list for it 

Also she said they will be getting the alti black 160 spikes anytime from mid April!!! Pls hurry....


----------



## jenayb

MadameElle said:


> Crossing fingers that you get them Jenay. I for sure will want to get them if they were black and 35.5.


----------



## jenayb

BlondeBarbie said:


> Oh dear! I just looked at the pictures....I'm in so much trouble for F/W!!! I know for sure I HAVE to get both the purple/blue & black/leopard maggies!!


 
Ugh, you and me both... All the new Maggies, lace Biancas, Boulima 2s....


----------



## Faraasha

Clooky001 said:


> Ive not seen it but HN are getting the python Bordeaux in and she said it's mouth watering!! Lol, so on wait list for it
> 
> Also she said they will be getting the alti black 160 spikes anytime from mid April!!! Pls hurry....





From mid april?... 


Btw weren't there supposed to be more spike colors next season?


----------



## KarenBorter

I found a TINY imperfection on the left heel of my Mago ... I am bringing it back today thankfully she has another pair on hold for me. I mean it's TINY but I saw it and it dulls the suede in that one spot. Good thing I didn't bring them in to the cobbler and was going to wait until tomorrow.


----------



## NANI1972

Anyone have intel on other styles that the cosmo python is going to be available in? Puh-lease say yes!


----------



## BlondeBarbie

jenaywins said:


> Ugh, you and me both... All the new Maggies, *lace Biancas*, Boulima 2s....


 

Ish!! I know right?? AMAZING!! Is there a wait list for the new maggies already? I need to get on it!! Where??


----------



## Cityfashionista

BlondeBarbie said:


> Ish!! I know right?? AMAZING!! Is there a wait list for the new maggies already? I need to get on it!! Where??



I put myself on a waitlist from JJR


----------



## Faraasha

So the lace bianca... thoughts?


----------



## Cityfashionista

Faraasha said:


> So the lace bianca... thoughts?


----------



## NANI1972

Faraasha said:


> So the lace bianca... thoughts?


 
Love them!


----------



## KarenBorter

Faraasha said:


> So the lace bianca... thoughts?



I do love them ... they are so pretty. I don't think I'll be getting them though, I do think I want to put my name on the list for a pair of the leopard Maggie's however.


----------



## Faraasha

I love them too... but not really sold on them...


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Hi ladies,

I read the last 30 pages and got really confused with the sizing for the Maggie. I want one of the fall Maggies (either 160 or 140) but don't know which to get. *If I'm a 35.5 in Mago 160, would I be the same size for the Maggie 160? What about the Maggie 140 *then, do I need to go up to 36? I have narrow feet and average length toes.

For reference, these are the following common shoe sizes I wear in CL:
Simple 85 - 36
Decollete 328 (square toe) - 36.5
Lady Claude - 36.5
Mater Claude - 36
Ron Ron (from SS09) - 36.5
Very Prive (patent leather from FW09) - 36
Very Prive (suede leather from SS09) - 35.5 or 36
Mme Butterfly Booties - 35.5
Pigalle Plato 140 - 35

Thank you so much!!!


----------



## jenayb

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I read the last 30 pages and got really confused with the sizing for the Maggie. I want one of the fall Maggies (either 160 or 140) but don't know which to get. *If I'm a 35.5 in Mago 160, would I be the same size for the Maggie 160? What about the Maggie 140 *then, do I need to go up to 36? I have narrow feet and average length toes.
> 
> For reference, these are the following common shoe sizes I wear in CL:
> Simple 85 - 36
> Decollete 328 (square toe) - 36.5
> Lady Claude - 36.5
> Mater Claude - 36
> Ron Ron (from SS09) - 36.5
> Very Prive (patent leather from FW09) - 36
> Very Prive (suede leather from SS09) - 35.5 or 36
> Mme Butterfly Booties - 35.5
> Pigalle Plato 140 - 35
> 
> Thank you so much!!!


 
This would have probably been better answered in the sizing thread but...

*Maggies are TTS as a rule.*

Keep in mind that when you say 160 OR 140, no one can give you an absolute answer on what size you would be because the two different heel heights slightly vary for some people in terms of sizing. 

Also, the Mago and Maggie run the same I find.


----------



## yazziestarr

Thanks ^SeDuCTive^ and Jenay for the heel height info way back it the thread. Man it just went barreling along over the weekend!

Im joining the Im in trouble for fall boat. The sobeks are amazing and I  the suede filter. I really didnt thing I could love the Maggie more than I already do but I love it more and more. Cant wait to see the other colors!

And then there's these. Normally I'm not into strass but these made my heart go all pitter patter and melty! Gosh they're so beautiful!


----------



## Faraasha

yazziestarr said:


> Thanks ^SeDuCTive^ and Jenay for the heel height info way back it the thread. Man it just went barreling along over the weekend!
> 
> Im joining the Im in trouble for fall boat. The sobeks are amazing and I  the suede filter. I really didnt thing I could love the Maggie more than I already do but I love it more and more. Cant wait to see the other colors!
> 
> And then there's these. Normally I'm not into strass but these made my heart go all pitter patter and melty! Gosh they're so beautiful!



I know... I literally stopped in my tracks when I saw these... Nudey strass... And I'm the one with a thing for nude-y beige-y colors... 

I'm sure they're going to cost a fortune though...  

*Anyone care to venture an estimate?*


----------



## Jerrica

I've barely worn my SS styles and I can't stop thinking of these fall styles.


----------



## hazeltt

Don't hate me for saying this but I'm not really feeling any of the new styles for fall, even with the Maggies. Or maybe I'm not done with the S/S season yet.


----------



## candyapples88

Got word that the Winter Trash will be released between April & July. Get your wallets ready!!!!


----------



## Dessye

^^^
I wish I weren't feeling anyone of them   Since there does not appear to be red/leopard, I will have to settle for the red/oyster 

*Faraasha*: I'm guessing the LP peach strass will be around $3500-$4000.  That's just based on the pricing for the Bridget's Back which I believe was $3600.


----------



## Dessye

candyapples88 said:


> Got word that the Winter Trash will be released between April & July. Get your wallets ready!!!!


 
Me = 
My wallet =


----------



## candyapples88

Dessye said:


> Me =
> My wallet =



I know!! I feel like it's so soon, my wallet needs a rest. I hope they're not released till June or so.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

jenaywins said:


> This would have probably been better answered in the sizing thread but...
> 
> *Maggies are TTS as a rule.*
> 
> Keep in mind that when you say 160 OR 140, no one can give you an absolute answer on what size you would be because the two different heel heights slightly vary for some people in terms of sizing.
> 
> Also, the Mago and Maggie run the same I find.



Thanks Jenay!


----------



## Chloeloves

The Metaliboot will come in Black suede,  Pony Leopard and Africa Suede - what does Africa Suede look like??

I am torn between the purple maggies and leopard maggies, urgh, I need to decide! there is a black and black maggie too - might be a "safe" option?


----------



## Faraasha

Dessye said:


> Me =
> My wallet =



:lolots: So well put!


----------



## belledejour

These are insane.  So beautiful I can't stand it!



jenaywins said:


> So I am VERY happy to finally be able to post pics of these....
> 
> Mago 160!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are gorgeous and for anyone who is tempted to purchase the 140 over the 160 for the fear of falling or for the lack of comfort... DON'T! I cannot believe how comfortable these are, and I cannot believe how easy they are to walk in. These are so much better than my Maggie 160s - I can't get over it!


----------



## Dessye

Faraasha said:


> :lolots: So well put!


----------



## Dessye

Where is everyone putting themselves on the waitlist for these Fall items???  I feel left out! :cry:


----------



## jenayb

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Thanks Jenay!


----------



## jenayb

Jerrica said:


> I've barely worn my SS styles and I can't stop thinking of these fall styles.


 


Dessye said:


> Where is everyone putting themselves on the waitlist for these Fall items??? I feel left out! :cry:


 
My thoughts exactly!!! 

I'm not getting on a single fall list yet. Sorry, but I am still enjoying my SS purchases. I'm not subscribing to this "on to the next one" mentality. This is not a Jay-Z song!!!


----------



## carlinha

jenaywins said:


> My thoughts exactly!!!
> 
> I'm not getting on a single fall list yet. Sorry, but I am still enjoying my SS purchases. I'm not subscribing to this "on to the next one" mentality. This is not a Jay-Z song!!!





so true *jenay*, sometimes we get so caught up in the frenzy of BUY BUY BUY we forget to sit and just enjoy the pairs that have already arrived!


----------



## jenayb

carlinha said:


> so true *jenay*, sometimes we get so caught up in the frenzy of BUY BUY BUY we forget to sit and just enjoy the pairs that have already arrived!


 
Exactly! And God knows I've been guilty of that more times than I can count myself...


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

I'm kind of a lurker here as I've tapped out my budget for the near future but I was wondering how much stock you ladies put into things like Harper's Bazaar and Vogue saying that spikes or studs, for example, are "out" whereas leopard print is "in" this season... Does that influence your buying habits at all? 

Personally, I could care less what people say but then again, I'm not buying studded because I don't see myself wearing them 5 years from now. Just wanted to get some opinions as many of the new styles that you've posted seem to be on the "out" list according to Bazaar.


----------



## Faraasha

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> I'm kind of a lurker here as I've tapped out my budget for the near future but I was wondering how much stock you ladies put into things like Harper's Bazaar and Vogue saying that spikes or studs, for example, are "out" whereas leopard print is "in" this season... Does that influence your buying habits at all?
> 
> Personally, I could care less what people say but then again, I'm not buying studded because I don't see myself wearing them 5 years from now. Just wanted to get some opinions as many of the new styles that you've posted seem to be on the "out" list according to Bazaar.



Louboutins are never out..


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

Faraasha said:


> Louboutins are never out..



...maybe for a die-hard CL fan but I don't fit that category (your collections are so far beyond anything I can put together than it's no contest, really) and I can honestly say there are a few styles that I'm less than crazy about. I guess it's all a matter of personal taste and preference


----------



## MadameElle

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> I'm kind of a lurker here as I've tapped out my budget for the near future but I was wondering how much stock you ladies put into things like Harper's Bazaar and Vogue saying that spikes or studs, for example, are "out" whereas leopard print is "in" this season... Does that influence your buying habits at all?
> 
> Personally, I could care less what people say but then again, I'm not buying studded because I don't see myself wearing them 5 years from now. Just wanted to get some opinions as many of the new styles that you've posted seem to be on the "out" list according to Bazaar.



I buy what my  desires, ones that make me  and , then .


----------



## moshi_moshi

jenaywins said:


> I'm not getting on a single fall list yet. Sorry, but I am still enjoying my SS purchases. I'm not subscribing to this "on to the next one" mentality. This is not a Jay-Z song!!!


 


just a general comment about fall......

loving it.... but i really don't think i will be buying anything from it.... as much as i love a sky high heel i just cannot fit these into my everyday wardrobe and the cost per wear would just be crazy...... 

good for my wallet though


----------



## carlinha

MadameElle said:


> I buy what my  desires, ones that make me  and , then .



exactly this for me! 

i don't even read magazines much anymore!


----------



## Faraasha

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> ...maybe for a die-hard CL fan but I don't fit that category (your collections are so far beyond anything I can put together than it's no contest, really) and I can honestly say there are a few styles that I'm less than crazy about. I guess it's all a matter of personal taste and preference




Well then to actually respond to your original question... Ive honestly never really followed the trends.. I go with how I feel... If I love it then that's all that matters... 

Plus anyway the turnover on fashion trends have become so unreliable... Things go in and then out and then back in again in a blink... It would take too much energy on my part to follow that... 

I'm no fashionista expert, but I know what I like!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

moshi_moshi said:


> just a general comment about fall......
> 
> loving it.... but i really don't think i will be buying anything from it.... as much as i love a sky high heel i just cannot fit these into my everyday wardrobe and the cost per wear would just be crazy......
> 
> good for my wallet though


 
I'm with you *Moshi, *the higher the heels get, the safer my wallet is! Nothing above 120mm really fits into my wardrobe or will stand the test of time for me.

I will continue to drool though!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

carlinha said:


> exactly this for me!
> 
> i don't even read magazines much anymore!



with the wait time in doctor's offices nowadays, there is little else to do  (I know you're a doctor, I'm just teasing)


----------



## KarenBorter

Just got back from lunch and exchanging the Left Mago in store for another one without a glue spot ... AND I just put my name on the list for Maggie - Black Kid/Leopard Pony Hair shoe which is due in August ... It will be close enough to my September pay off so if it works on my foot I can get it! I do like the look of that shoe!


----------



## Chloeloves

^nice choice! 

Im very much looking fwd to the Fall styles...


----------



## jeshika

Anyone know if the Alti Spikes (black spikes) are coming in the 140mm heel height? I just can't do the 160mm... but I do love them spikes!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

jeshika said:


> ... but I do love them spikes!



that answers THAT (my) question!


----------



## Dessye

Faraasha said:


> Louboutins are never out..


 


And who cares what's in or out?  I thought that fashion was moving away from that direction anyways.  If it looks good, it's *IN*.


----------



## BlondeBarbie

Does anyone know what other stores are supposed to be getting the fall maggies besides JJR?

Does it usually work out more expensive or about the same to order from over seas?


----------



## Dessye

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> I'm with you *Moshi, the higher the heels get, the safer my wallet is*! Nothing above 120mm really fits into my wardrobe or will stand the test of time for me.
> 
> I will continue to drool though!


 
  I wish correlation worked for me!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

Dessye said:


> And who cares what's in or out? * I thought that fashion was moving away from that direction anyways*.  If it looks good, it's *IN*.



I honestly have no idea which way fashion is moving -- I know this site has a lot of women here who are true fashionistas, who go to shows and can spot and name specific collections with ease but I'm not one of them. I just noticed from reading this thread and looking at others that you (general "you" - not personal) pay attention to what's new and what's coming and what's next so I was curious whether the opinion of a fashion magazine mattered any. I meant no offense


----------



## jenayb

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> I'm kind of a lurker here as I've tapped out my budget for the near future but I was wondering how much stock you ladies put into things like Harper's Bazaar and Vogue saying that spikes or studs, for example, are "out" whereas leopard print is "in" this season... Does that influence your buying habits at all?
> 
> Personally, I could care less what people say but then again, I'm not buying studded because I don't see myself wearing them 5 years from now. Just wanted to get some opinions as many of the new styles that you've posted seem to be on the "out" list according to Bazaar.


 
I don't remember the last time I've even glanced at ain in-and-out list. 


If you are constantly a slave to what others say is ok to wear, then you'll never be happy with what you have and will constantly be on the hunt for the newer and better. That isn't for me.


----------



## Dessye

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> I honestly have no idea which way fashion is moving -- I know this site has a lot of women here who are true fashionistas, who go to shows and can spot and name specific collections with ease but I'm not one of them. I just noticed from reading this thread and looking at others that you (general "you" - not personal) pay attention to what's new and what's coming and what's next so I was curious whether the opinion of a fashion magazine mattered any. I meant no offense


 
Ohhh, Schauz, I'm not offended at all!   Just stating my opinion


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

BlondeBarbie said:


> Does anyone know what other stores are supposed to be getting the fall maggies besides JJR?
> 
> Does it usually work out more expensive or about the same to order from over seas?



I'm in Canada, and for me it's always cheaper from Europe and CL boutiques from the States.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> I'm kind of a lurker here as I've tapped out my budget for the near future but I was wondering how much stock you ladies put into things like Harper's Bazaar and Vogue saying that spikes or studs, for example, are "out" whereas leopard print is "in" this season... Does that influence your buying habits at all?
> 
> Personally, I could care less what people say but then again, I'm not buying studded because I don't see myself wearing them 5 years from now. Just wanted to get some opinions as many of the new styles that you've posted seem to be on the "out" list according to Bazaar.



LOL I'm a magazine hauler as you can probably see here that I've accumulated over the last 1.5 years (don't mine the Rick Owens boots) and I have boxes of magazines back at my parents' home. I LOVE Harper's Bazaar and W Magazine!
Honestly, I like reading about what's in and out, then I'll go exactly for the opposite of what magazines tell me to do haha! I'm interested to know if others have the same taste as me and I'll take pix of magazine pages that feature something that I own, but I don't buy stuff just because several magazines feature an item (unless this affects me subconsciously... ). 

oh, I just threw in a Derm book amongst my magazines to make them seem more "educational" LOL


----------



## clothingguru

KarenBorter said:


> Oh no I didn't buy them ... I REALLY wanted to. In fact Janene was like "I can see you Love the Mago but are IN LOVE with the MBB" ... I had to stick to my guns on the money I was spending on Saturday LOL



Good call to sticking to your guns 
Well at least you know you LOVE them so they can be possibly your next buy  
And i went back to page 45 and didnt see the mod pics of the mago  Did you get the blue or black again? There are a couple of blacks popping up but i have yet to see the blue modeled


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

CEC.LV4eva said:


> LOL I'm a magazine hauler as you can probably see here that I've accumulated over the last 1.5 years (don't mine the Rick Owens boots) and I have boxes of magazines back at my parents' home. I LOVE Harper's Bazaar and W Magazine!
> Honestly, I like reading about what's in and out, then I'll go exactly for the opposite of what magazines tell me to do haha! I'm interested to know if others have the same taste as me and I'll take pix of magazine pages that feature something that I own, but I don't buy stuff just because several magazines feature an item (unless this affects me subconsciously... ).
> 
> oh, I just threw in a Derm book amongst my magazines to make them seem more "educational" LOL



Love both sets of shoes -- not to mention the leopard Maggies and the BV knot clutch (forever on my wish-list) you've ordered! Most women here are a lot more fashion-forward than I am and have expanded my horizons - it's almost disconcerting how stylish some women are and I wondered if it was naturally so or if it came with constant immersion in fashion or if it was the result of following the advice of the "fashion bible" or something


----------



## KarenBorter

clothingguru said:


> Good call to sticking to your guns
> Well at least you know you LOVE them so they can be possibly your next buy
> And i went back to page 45 and didnt see the mod pics of the mago  Did you get the blue or black again? There are a couple of blacks popping up but i have yet to see the blue modeled



for you


----------



## KarenBorter

clothingguru said:


> Good call to sticking to your guns
> Well at least you know you LOVE them so they can be possibly your next buy
> And i went back to page 45 and didnt see the mod pics of the mago  Did you get the blue or black again? There are a couple of blacks popping up but i have yet to see the blue modeled



And my next purchase will be the Leopard/Black Maggies  I am on the waiting list for them. HOWEVER if this whole thing works out the way I think it will I may be able to do 2 again at the end of the year !


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> Love both sets of shoes -- not to mention the leopard Maggies and the BV knot clutch (forever on my wish-list) you've ordered! Most women here are a lot more fashion-forward than I am and have expanded my horizons - it's almost disconcerting how stylish some women are and I wondered if it was naturally so or if it came with constant immersion in fashion or if it was the result of following the advice of the "fashion bible" or something



lol I'm definitely not immersed in fashion. I work in a hospital and fashion to me is like seeing a nurse wear ANY kind of colorful scrubs or a physician with finally a clean, washed lab coat... I like to go against the norm, and if people tell me to do something, I most likely will do the opposite and the same goes for magazines (and my mother... LOL).

Oh thank you! You must get the BV clutch! It's timeless!


----------



## KarenBorter

One more top down shot for toe cleavage


----------



## Cityfashionista

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> I'm kind of a lurker here as I've tapped out my budget for the near future but I was wondering how much stock you ladies put into things like Harper's Bazaar and Vogue saying that spikes or studs, for example, are "out" whereas leopard print is "in" this season... Does that influence your buying habits at all?
> 
> Personally, I could care less what people say but then again, I'm not buying studded because I don't see myself wearing them 5 years from now. Just wanted to get some opinions as many of the new styles that you've posted seem to be on the "out" list according to Bazaar.



For me I have NO IDEA what is in or out of fashion. I never really do. The way I go about things is if I see something I like I go for it. Whether its a particular brand or a style. Once I like a brand or a style I tend to buy a good amount of it.

When I saw the spikes I fell in love.  I wear them like its my job. I have 4 spikey shoes & counting. I know I will no doubt get more regardless of what fashion magazines say.

I consider myself stylish but not necessarily in current style. Some people really like my style while others do not. The only thing that really matters to me is if I like it though.


----------



## clothingguru

Faraasha said:


> I know... I literally stopped in my tracks when I saw these... Nudey strass... And I'm the one with a thing for nude-y beige-y colors...
> 
> I'm sure they're going to cost a fortune though...
> 
> *Anyone care to venture an estimate?*



Easily $3200-4500

FOS when i purchased mine were $3200.00


----------



## BlondeBarbie

KarenBorter said:


> And my next purchase will be the Leopard/Black Maggies  I am on the waiting list for them. HOWEVER if this whole thing works out the way I think it will I may be able to do 2 again at the end of the year !


 

Where are you on the waitlist? (like which store?)


----------



## clothingguru

Dessye said:


> ^^^
> I wish I weren't feeling anyone of them   Since there does not appear to be red/leopard, I will have to settle for the red/oyster
> 
> *Faraasha*: I'm guessing the LP peach strass will be around $3500-$4000.  That's just based on the pricing for the Bridget's Back which I believe was $3600.




IM sorrry...i think i was the one that misunderstood and thought i saw someone post red/leopard but i must have confused the leopard/blk with red/oyster  I WISH red/leopard was one


----------



## KarenBorter

BlondeBarbie said:


> Where are you on the waitlist? (like which store?)



At Robertson


----------



## Cityfashionista

clothingguru said:


> IM sorrry...i think i was the one that misunderstood and thought i saw someone post red/leopard but i must have confused the leopard/blk with red/oyster  *I WISH red/leopard was one*



Me too. :cry:  I really wish there was a red/leopard but since there isn't I put myself down for the black/leopard and the red/oyster.


----------



## KarenBorter

*Clothingguru* I posted for you on page 57 haha


----------



## clothingguru

KarenBorter said:


> And my next purchase will be the Leopard/Black Maggies  I am on the waiting list for them. HOWEVER if this whole thing works out the way I think it will I may be able to do 2 again at the end of the year !




OMG thank you for the pic again and the top shot! I LOVE THEM! I feel that i NEED both the blue and the black (wallet = )  They look stunning on you! 

And yAY the leopard/blk maggies are stunning! I love them! Great next purchase! And if all goes well i hope you get 2 more pairs!


----------



## clothingguru

Cityfashionista said:


> Me too. :cry:  I really wish there was a red/leopard but since there isn't I put myself down for the black/leopard and the red/oyster.



 haha meee tooo!


----------



## Cityfashionista

KarenBorter said:


> One more top down shot for toe cleavage



Beautiful.  but does it hurt? I'm so scared of a 160 that isn't a Daffodil. :cry:


----------



## Cityfashionista

clothingguru said:


> haha meee tooo!


----------



## jenayb

Cityfashionista said:


> Beautiful.  but does it hurt? I'm so scared of a 160 that isn't a Daffodil. :cry:


 
They are SUPER comfy!!!


----------



## BlondeBarbie

I just emailed Robertson!


----------



## KarenBorter

clothingguru said:


> OMG thank you for the pic again and the top shot! I LOVE THEM! I feel that i NEED both the blue and the black (wallet = )  They look stunning on you!
> 
> And yAY the leopard/blk maggies are stunning! I love them! Great next purchase! And if all goes well i hope you get 2 more pairs!



*clothingguru  *Thank you  Me too I really hope I am able to as well. Janene couldn't tell me how much they retailed for yet so I won't know until we find that out. 

I hope to take some better pics tonight after working out and dinner and such. I have a tripod  and I think I have sorted out how to take shots with my timer just have to mark the floor where I need to stand haha. 

Oh, and regarding the Mago, I really didn't "feel" the RB as much as I did the Black. I think, for me, the Black will be more versatile. I couldn't justify another purchase of RB when I had just gotten the WS Bianca in RB. Heck, up until the 11th of March I never even DREAMED I would OWN a Royal Blue shoe let alone a CL RB shoe


----------



## KarenBorter

Cityfashionista said:


> Beautiful.  but does it hurt? I'm so scared of a 160 that isn't a Daffodil. :cry:



I will say that the pitch does push your toes forward into the toe box however with gel ball of foot pads that alleviates the issue a bit.


----------



## Cityfashionista

jenaywins said:


> They are SUPER comfy!!!



You're joking!  The highest shoe I have in my possession now is a 140. Some of my 140s like the Coussins, Gazolinas & Vizirs are quite easy to walk in while others although they are comfortable present me with more of a challenge like my Lady Derbies & my Tres Francaises.

When I wear these shoes I walk so slow in them & I always get homeless types talking to me & making fun of me. 

Although I've bought a few 150s Ambertina, MBB, & Lady Clou) & the 160 leopard Daffodil I haven't received them yet.

I'm scared of them to be honest but I just had to have them.

I think the Mago will kill me. :cry: I have the 140 on pre-order but I'm thinking of getting a 160 added to my haul from JJR.


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

The Mago 140 is by far the most comfortable shoe i think ive every tried on!!! SO excited to wear them to work this week- i wore them for 1 hour around the apartment while i was getting ready for work.  eeep just thinking about the poor neighbors below me!


----------



## jenayb

Cityfashionista said:


> You're joking!  The highest shoe I have in my possession now is a 140. Some of my 140s like the Coussins, Gazolinas & Vizirs are quite easy to walk in while others although they are comfortable present me with more of a challenge like my Lady Derbies & my Tres Francaises.
> 
> When I wear these shoes I walk so slow in them & I always get homeless types talking to me & making fun of me.
> 
> Although I've bought a few 150s Ambertina, MBB, & Lady Clou) & the 160 leopard Daffodil I haven't received them yet.
> 
> I'm scared of them to be honest but I just had to have them.
> 
> I think the Mago will kill me. :cry: I have the 140 on pre-order but I'm thinking of getting a 160 added to my haul from JJR.


 
I indeed am not joking!


----------



## Dessye

clothingguru said:


> IM sorrry...i think i was the one that misunderstood and thought i saw someone post red/leopard but i must have confused the leopard/blk with red/oyster  I WISH red/leopard was one


 
That's OK ---- it would be utterly TDF though.  Why aren't they making this version?


----------



## clothingguru

KarenBorter said:


> *clothingguru  *Thank you  Me too I really hope I am able to as well. Janene couldn't tell me how much they retailed for yet so I won't know until we find that out.
> 
> I hope to take some better pics tonight after working out and dinner and such. I have a tripod  and I think I have sorted out how to take shots with my timer just have to *mark the floor where I need to stand haha*.
> 
> Oh, and regarding the Mago, I really didn't "feel" the RB as much as I did the Black. I think, for me, the Black will be more versatile. I couldn't justify another purchase of RB when I had just gotten the WS Bianca in RB. Heck, up until the 11th of March I never even DREAMED I would OWN a Royal Blue shoe let alone a CL RB shoe




HAHA love it! And yes it truly is an addiction when you get your first pair!....you will never stop! 
And yes i may go for the black as well because i am getting the RB balota's ...but the RB mago just sings to me every time. Its going to be a tough call.


----------



## clothingguru

Dessye said:


> That's OK ---- it would be utterly TDF though.  Why aren't they making this version?


I KNOW!


----------



## KarenBorter

clothingguru said:


> HAHA love it! And yes it truly is an addiction when you get your first pair!....you will never stop!
> And yes i may go for the black as well because i am getting the RB balota's ...but the RB mago just sings to me every time. Its going to be a tough call.



Well I am already resolved that these will be the ONLY shoe I spend money on (other then my beloved Chucks LOL) in regard to heels. 

I can't wait for August now  I wasn't sold on the Maggies but then saw that Leopard / Black combo and was   so glad I have my name in for those!


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

Dessye said:


> That's OK ---- it would be utterly TDF though.  Why aren't they making this version?



if you had any idea how many times i've invented styles/colors in my head.... i always confuse my wish list with what actually exists lol!


----------



## clothingguru

KarenBorter said:


> Well I am already resolved that these will be the ONLY shoe I spend money on (other then my beloved Chucks LOL) in regard to heels.
> 
> I can't wait for August now  I wasn't sold on the Maggies but then saw that Leopard / Black combo and was   so glad I have my name in for those!



Well i cant wait to see them! They are amazing!


----------



## clothingguru

NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> if you had any idea how many times i've invented styles/colors in my head.... i always confuse my wish list with what actually exists lol!



HAHA. Me too! Half of the ones i think i want are dreams i have had of my imagination inventing what i want  Us ladies would make AN AMAZING collection together with our inventions!


----------



## jenayb

NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> if you had any idea how many times i've invented styles/colors in my head.... i always confuse my wish list with what actually exists lol!


 


clothingguru said:


> HAHA. Me too! Half of the ones i think i want are dreams i have had of my imagination inventing what i want  Us ladies would make AN AMAZING collection together with our inventions!


 


You guys this is so ridic - I love it!


----------



## Cityfashionista

NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> The Mago 140 is by far the most comfortable shoe i think ive every tried on!!! SO excited to wear them to work this week- i wore them for 1 hour around the apartment while i was getting ready for work.  eeep just thinking about the poor neighbors below me!





jenaywins said:


> I indeed am not joking!



I must think on whether or not to get the 140 or the 160.


----------



## ntntgo

Just had to share that I made S O shoes today.  So excited with my awesome designs.  Had to tell someone and surely am NOT telling DH.  I just love making SOs.  Love it even more when they turn out like they're supposed to.  We'll see in a few months.


----------



## karwood

Cityfashionista said:


> I must think on whether or not to get the 140 or the 160.




Honestly, when I tried on my Mago 160 and walked around my apt,  I seriously thought that they had accidentally shipped me a pair of 140s. I rechecked the shoebox label and compared the  height of the heels with  my other 140s and 160s Maggie. They are definitely 160, but they surely do feel like I am wearing a pair of very, very, very comfortable 140s


----------



## Cityfashionista

karwood said:


> Honestly, when I tried on my Mago 160 and walked around my apt,  I seriously thought that they had accidentally shipped me a pair of 140s. I rechecked the shoebox label and compared the heel height to my other 140s and 160s Maggie. They are definitely 160, but they surely do feel like I am wearing a pair of very, very, very comfortable 140s



Wow! You're avi.  anything I see in your avi I want!


----------



## KarenBorter

ntntgo said:


> Just had to share that I made S O shoes today.  So excited with my awesome designs.  Had to tell someone and surely am NOT telling DH.  I just love making SOs.  Love it even more when they turn out like they're supposed to.  We'll see in a few months.



Ooooooo can't wait to see what you came up with. Hint on style?


----------



## clothingguru

ntntgo said:


> Just had to share that I made S O shoes today.  So excited with my awesome designs.  Had to tell someone and surely am NOT telling DH.  I just love making SOs.  Love it even more when they turn out like they're supposed to.  We'll see in a few months.


YAY! I cant wait to see them!

*Kar:* OMG i wanna see more pics! Love the avi! I havent seen the RB MAgo on anyone yet! 

*Jenay:* 

EDIT: *KAR*: i see some more pics in the other thread


----------



## ntntgo

KarenBorter said:


> Ooooooo can't wait to see what you came up with. Hint on style?


 
Nope. You have to wait and see.  Believe me, I'm dying to tell because I can't stand the waiting.


----------



## ntntgo

karwood said:


> Honestly, when I tried on my Mago 160 and walked around my apt, I seriously thought that they had accidentally shipped me a pair of 140s. I rechecked the shoebox label and compared the height of the heels with my other 140s and 160s Maggie. They are definitely 160, but they surely do feel like I am wearing a pair of very, very, very comfortable 140s


 
*Kar*-I just don't understand how EVERY shoe looks perfect on you. Grrrrr....


----------



## carlinha

wow *kar*, your new avi!!! 

*nat* spill the beans!!!  i don't think i can wait 3 months to see your SO!!!

HOW does Msr. Louboutin do it... make 160mm heels feel like comfy 140s??!!!!


----------



## Dessye

ntntgo said:


> *Kar*-I just don't understand how EVERY shoe looks perfect on you. Grrrrr....


----------



## gymangel812

BlondeBarbie said:


> Does anyone know what other stores are supposed to be getting the fall maggies besides JJR?
> 
> Does it usually work out more expensive or about the same to order from over seas?


it can depend on many things including: exchange rate, whether you get charged duties and how much, and how much the shoes retail for in the country you are buying from. ime, the UK wasn't much cheaper, france was a good bit cheaper. i got my mbb from france and saved about 400$. i ended up not getting charged duties. it's a toss up whether you get charged duties and how much they are. it's also a pain if you got the wrong size or the pair you got were damaged (which has happened more than once, most recently with a pair of ambers, and i believe someone's maggies were damaged). i don't know if i would do it again because it seems customs are getting more strict. also, exotics can't be shipped to the US.


----------



## mishybelle

Ladies,  just an FYI of some notable styles in LV:

Neiman Marcus

Jenny in bronze nappa and light pewter color nappa (not sure of color names) - TTS to 1/2 size down. Fits like LP
3 Fibbia in beige and black nappa - 1/2 size down or TTS. A little narrow
Lady Daf in black napa - TTS
They also had the gray Lady Clou, multicolor glitter LP sling, cobra Balota, denim Louv, framboise Martel and they were running low on jade watersnake AD
Shoe In

Open Lips in framboise and royal blue with gold spike heel and gold specchio toe
Denis in royal blue
Barney's

MBB in beige or black nappa, framboise suede
Miss Cristo in cognac and black nappa
LP in red patent
CL 

Jenny in jade and royal blue watersnake. BTW, the jade used for the Jenny is much darker and richer than the jade on the Altadama
Gold or black glitter Balota 150
Mago 160 in black
Escandria in black satin
Bianca in royal blue watersnake
Banana in white or black watersnake (or python?)
I had a great time and hope to show you all my new additions soon!!


----------



## carlinha

^thanks for the intel *mishy*, can't wait to see what you came home with!


----------



## pixiesparkle

BlondeBarbie said:


> Does anyone know what other stores are supposed to be getting the fall maggies besides JJR?
> 
> Does it usually work out more expensive or about the same to order from over seas?


Im from Australia and it ALWAYS works out cheaper for me to order from Europe because the tax inclusive price there often is lower than US + they don't charge tax. Shipping cost to Australia most of the time is cheaper as well. 
I was on the waitlist at JJR for a long while for Mago 140 but they don't seem to care much about waitlist..maybe it's just the impression I get from the female SA that I talked to  ..somehow even when I'm on the waitlist I'm still worried that they might not notify me when the shoes are there *paranoid* 
London boutiques are more responsive and pay more attention IMO. In the end it really depends on how much you want the shoes..I've noticed new styles usually come out in the US first so if you can't wait then it's best to get from US 

*Karwood* your avi


----------



## carlinha

pixiesparkle said:


> Im from Australia and it ALWAYS works out cheaper for me to order from Europe because the tax inclusive price there often is lower than US + they don't charge tax. Shipping cost to Australia most of the time is cheaper as well.
> *I was on the waitlist at JJR for a long while for Mago 140 but they don't seem to care much about waitlist..maybe it's just the impression I get from the female SA that I talked to  ..somehow even when I'm on the waitlist I'm still worried that they might not notify me when the shoes are there *paranoid*
> London boutiques are more responsive and pay more attention IMO. In the end it really depends on how much you want the shoes..I've noticed new styles usually come out in the US first so if you can't wait then it's best to get from US *
> 
> *Karwood* your avi



i agree with this assessment completely *pixie*...


----------



## Dessye

NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> if you had any idea how many times i've invented styles/colors in my head.... i always confuse my wish list with what actually exists lol!


 
  Like *CG* said, if we tPF CL girls get together we could come up with some awesome colorways for CLs!!


----------



## Dessye

carlinha said:


> ^thanks for the intel *mishy*, can't wait to see what you came home with!


 
Yes!


----------



## Dessye

ntntgo said:


> Just had to share that I made S O shoes today. So excited with my awesome designs. Had to tell someone and surely am NOT telling DH. I just love making SOs. Love it even more when they turn out like they're supposed to. We'll see in a few months.


 
  Still waiting to make my first SO....I set such high expectations for myself and that's probably why I haven't SO'd yet...


----------



## KarenBorter

ntntgo said:


> Nope. You have to wait and see.  Believe me, I'm dying to tell because I can't stand the waiting.



hehehe Yeah, I know how you feel.. I'll wait patiently heh


----------



## jenayb

ntntgo said:


> Just had to share that I made S O shoes today.  So excited with my awesome designs.  Had to tell someone and surely am NOT telling DH.  I just love making SOs.  Love it even more when they turn out like they're supposed to.  We'll see in a few months.



  



karwood said:


> Honestly, when I tried on my Mago 160 and walked around my apt,  I seriously thought that they had accidentally shipped me a pair of 140s. I rechecked the shoebox label and compared the  height of the heels with  my other 140s and 160s Maggie. They are definitely 160, but they surely do feel like I am wearing a pair of very, very, very comfortable 140s



Yes!! Aren't they amazing!? I keep tellin' people this! They are wonderful!


----------



## jenayb

Also, not sure if these have been posted because this thread has been zooming so quickly due to the new Fall buzz, but... 

New on barneys.com - Double Moc

http://www.barneys.com/Double-Moc/501074428,default,pd.html

(also available in black)


----------



## BlondeBarbie

gymangel812 said:


> it can depend on many things including: exchange rate, whether you get charged duties and how much, and how much the shoes retail for in the country you are buying from. ime, the UK wasn't much cheaper, france was a good bit cheaper. i got my mbb from france and saved about 400$. i ended up not getting charged duties. it's a toss up whether you get charged duties and how much they are. it's also a pain if you got the wrong size or the pair you got were damaged (which has happened more than once, most recently with a pair of ambers, and i believe someone's maggies were damaged). i don't know if i would do it again because it seems customs are getting more strict. also, exotics can't be shipped to the US.





So really I nay be better off buying from here in the US...? lol


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

again, I'd like to repeat that I'm on a ban and I don't need shoes... BUT aren't these just gorgeous?! Lady Peep Sling 150s A bit expensive though for a used pair, no? And I'm not asking for me. Just, er, research.


----------



## Faraasha

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> again, I'd like to repeat that I'm on a ban and I don't need shoes... BUT aren't these just gorgeous?! Lady Peep Sling 150s A bit expensive though for a used pair, no? And I'm not asking for me. Just, er, research.



They actually don't look that bad to me or that worn really... But I'm not an expert .... And down from 1275 dollars (the retail price)... This style is new and still available on NAP...


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

Faraasha said:


> They actually don't look that bad to me or that worn really... But I'm not an expert .... And down from 1275 dollars (the retail price)... This style is new and still available on NAP...



DARN IN! Don't tell me these things


----------



## Faraasha

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> DARN IN! Don't tell me these things





Ive actually been quite good... 2 weeks and no shoes... Though Ive gone to SAKs and the CL boutique several times but nothing really grabbed me... And I'm just enjoying the shoes I have which I love so very very much... ... 

Sometimes in the middle of a bad work day I think... "I want to go home and play with my shoes!"... 

I wish the watersnake collection would make a debut here in Dubai though... I so feel like I'm missing out..


----------



## heatherB

Hi Ladies,

Does anyone know when Nordie's will get Balota?

Also, is the Jenny pump just a 150mm Greissimo...or am I missing something?


----------



## jenayb

heatherB said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Does anyone know when Nordie's will get Balota?
> 
> Also, is the Jenny pump just a 150mm Greissimo...or am I missing something?



No clue regarding the Balota...

The Jenny is like a 150mm sling back Greissimo kind of I guess, yes. I found that the Jenny fit very different..


----------



## KarenBorter

Finally sorted out the modeling shots


----------



## yazziestarr

heatherB said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Does anyone know when Nordie's will get Balota?
> 
> Also, is the Jenny pump just a 150mm Greissimo...or am I missing something?


They are already in.  Nordies Garden state plaza has the Black Suede and the company also got Multi glitter/silver.

ETA I should say I don't know if they all got them yet but GSP got the black maybe 2 weeks ago.


----------



## yazziestarr

KarenBorter said:


> Finally sorted out the modeling shots


they look super cute with the black and white polka dots!


----------



## heatherB

jenaywins said:


> No clue regarding the Balota...
> 
> The Jenny is like a 150mm sling back Greissimo kind of I guess, yes. I found that the Jenny fit very different..


 
There is a closed back Jenny shown for fall...that's why I'm confused.


----------



## jenayb

heatherB said:


> There is a closed back Jenny shown for fall...that's why I'm confused.



Really? Where did you see that?


----------



## KarenBorter

yazziestarr said:


> they look super cute with the black and white polka dots!



Thank you *yazziestarr  *I wanted to take a full shot with the dress but have lost 40 lbs since I bought it and I am swimming in it (hence the hem shot LOL) 

Actually this Louboutin spending spree (okay 2 pairs but still for me that's a lot LOL) was a "reward" for losing the weight ... now I am addicted heh.


----------



## heatherB

yazziestarr said:


> They are already in. Nordies Garden state plaza has the Black Suede and the company also got Multi glitter/silver.


 
OMG  Thanks,* yazzie*!! 

*Anyone who has Balota*, do you feel the sizing is the same as for the MBB?


----------



## Faraasha

jenaywins said:


> Really? Where did you see that?



In the Fall 2011 Thread... Seductive posted them....


----------



## indypup

I quite like the new Jennys!

DYING over the cosmo python Lady Peeps.


----------



## heatherB

jenaywins said:


> Really? Where did you see that?


 
http://forum.purseblog.com/loubouti...cls-fall-2011-pics-info-only-no-672194-2.html

Post #25


----------



## jenayb

heatherB said:


> http://forum.purseblog.com/loubouti...cls-fall-2011-pics-info-only-no-672194-2.html
> 
> Post #25



Ahhhh.


----------



## jeshika

LOVE IT, *Karen*!!!!  the Magos are SPLENDID on you! Are those 160s?


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

KarenBorter said:


> Finally sorted out the modeling shots



AAHHH I love these too! Shoe porn = I totally get why these threads are called that!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

indypup said:


> I quite like the new Jennys!
> 
> DYING over the cosmo python Lady Peeps.



I'm still so out of the loop as to the names... it's like being immersed in a language I only half understand. Are the cosmo LPs the blue ones or did I miss a link?


----------



## indypup

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> I'm still so out of the loop as to the names... it's like being immersed in a language I only half understand. Are the cosmo LPs the blue ones or did I miss a link?



These

http://forum.purseblog.com/loubouti...-pics-info-only-no-672194-2.html#post18475370

(post 27)

The blue ones are probably the blue croc Alta Dama *batty* posted in the Spring reference thread.


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

indypup said:


> These
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/loubouti...-pics-info-only-no-672194-2.html#post18475370
> 
> (post 27)
> 
> The blue ones are probably the blue croc Alta Dama *batty* posted in the Spring reference thread.



Oh those are beautiful!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

Just for curiosity's sake... do those blue AD I posted on the previous page - do they run large? The VPs I bought in 40 were too big and the 39 were too small (I feel like freakin' Goldilocks over here) so I was just curious... nooooooo reason at all. JUST asking.


----------



## candyapples88

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> Just for curiosity's sake... do those blue AD I posted on the previous page - do they run large? The VPs I bought in 40 were too big and the 39 were too small (I feel like freakin' Goldilocks over here) so I was just curious... nooooooo reason at all. JUST asking.



The ADs run .5 small for me.


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

candyapples88 said:


> The ADs run .5 small for me.



Thank you!


----------



## candyapples88

Beige Biancas....

http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...cat000000cat200648cat203100cat261003cat208401


----------



## carlinha

heatherB said:


> *Anyone who has Balota*, do you feel the sizing is the same as for the MBB?



yes *heather* i got it the same size as all 3 of my MBB


----------



## clothingguru

indypup said:


> *I quite like the new Jennys!*
> 
> DYING over the cosmo python Lady Peeps.



ME TOOO i wanted this style ! I like it better than the sling back! Its an added pump to the oh so amazing style already: greissimo 


*Karen: *Love the MOD pics!!!!!! They look amazing in you!


----------



## BlondeBarbie

carlinha said:


> i agree with this assessment completely *pixie*...


 

Thanks Carlinha. I emailed Robertson yesterday but never heard back. We'll see what happens, I really DO NOT want to miss the maggies!!


----------



## KarenBorter

clothingguru said:


> ME TOOO i wanted this style ! I like it better than the sling back! Its an added pump to the oh so amazing style already: greissimo
> 
> 
> *Karen: *Love the MOD pics!!!!!! They look amazing in you!



Thank you *clothinguru *I am still trying to get used to the Pitch of the shoe. I haven't taken it in yet to the cobbler for sole or treatment. I am being super careful with them LOL although it was sorta hilarious as my cats watched me crawling around on the floor (heels up) to position the camera and scamper back to position before the timer went off


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

KarenBorter said:


> Thank you *clothinguru *I am still trying to get used to the Pitch of the shoe. I haven't taken it in yet to the cobbler for sole or treatment. I am being super careful with them LOL although it was sorta hilarious as my cats watched me crawling around on the floor (heels up) to position the camera and scamper back to position before the timer went off



Gorgeous shoes! On a side note: I often wonder what our pets think about us  I know my dogs often watch me with, "is she SERIOUS?!" facial expressions


----------



## karwood

:excl:In case anyone is still in need of a pair of Mago 160 black/beige, Madison just received their shipment today


----------



## KarenBorter

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> Gorgeous shoes! On a side note: I often wonder what our pets think about us  I know my dogs often watch me with, "is she SERIOUS?!" facial expressions



My cats almost VISIBLY shake their little heads as I parade around in my flannel PJ's with my Bianca on lol


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

KarenBorter said:


> My cats almost VISIBLY shake their little heads as I parade around in my flannel PJ's with my Bianca on lol



Everyone's a critic


----------



## karwood

*Lady Indiana* at NAP UK

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/97280


----------



## mishybelle

clothingguru said:


> ME TOOO i wanted this style ! I like it better than the sling back! Its an added pump to the oh so amazing style already: greissimo
> 
> 
> *Karen: *Love the MOD pics!!!!!! They look amazing in you!


 
Me three! I love the closed back Jenny. The Greissimo (and Lady Gres) is my all time favorite style, but the 140hh always bothered me. 150 is much more comfy for me.


----------



## KarenBorter

karwood said:


> *Lady Indiana* at NAP UK
> 
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/97280



I almost like this one better then the black ... you can see the stitch MUCH better!


----------



## jeshika

KarenBorter said:


> My cats almost VISIBLY shake their little heads as I parade around in my flannel PJ's with my Bianca on lol



haha my bibi has taken to chewing on my heels when i wear them in the house (to stretch them, you know) and cross my legs so they are kind of just hanging out... a foot from the ground... i guess she takes it as an invitation to gnaw on them.


----------



## KarenBorter

jeshika said:


> haha my bibi has taken to chewing on my heels when i wear them in the house (to stretch them, you know) and cross my legs so they are kind of just hanging out... a foot from the ground... i guess she takes it as an invitation to gnaw on them.



Roxy (the cat on the Tattoo on my leg) wanted to "mark" with her mouth my Bianca ... I gently told her "no bad kitty" and she looked dejected. 

In other news: I just saw a pic of the Daffy ... I love the shoe but not too crazy about the colors. Wonder if they will re-release that in more then the green and the red ...


----------



## aoqtpi

ntntgo said:


> Just had to share that I made S O shoes today.  So excited with my awesome designs.  Had to tell someone and surely am NOT telling DH.  I just love making SOs.  Love it even more when they turn out like they're supposed to.  We'll see in a few months.



Congrats! One day I'll make an SO  Well, I hope to


----------



## Redsolecollect

I am confused, the Mago in neimanmarcus online says its 6 inches height, but it looks like the 140 version. Can someone explain? Has anyone purchased them?


----------



## jenayb

Redsolecollect said:


> I am confused, the Mago in neimanmarcus online says its 6 inches height, but it looks like the 140 version. Can someone explain? Has anyone purchased them?


 
NM and all other department stores are *only* carrying the 140. The boutiques received the 160.


----------



## Redsolecollect

Actually neiman also had the 160 blue suede version. Which I was about to purchase from the boutique today, and suddenly when i am checking out it says its sold out. It was devastating..


----------



## Redsolecollect

Thanks jenay!


----------



## Louboufan

It says 6 inches but honestly it looks like the 140.


Redsolecollect said:


> Actually neiman also had the 160 blue suede version. Which I was about to purchase from the boutique today, and suddenly when i am checking out it says its sold out. It was devastating..


----------



## KarenBorter

Just sent in my customer agreement for the Maggie I want wo0t!


----------



## heatherB

carlinha said:


> yes *heather* i got it the same size as all 3 of my MBB


 
Thanks,* carlinha*!


----------



## karwood

KarenBorter said:


> Just sent in my customer agreement for the Maggie I want wo0t!



Is this for the leopard pony/ black suede Maggie? If yes, since they are _estimated _ to arrive between mid-June to early August, I would suggest you do a follow-up on your agreement form as the date approaches. Some boutiques do tend to "file" these forms and then they suddenly seem to "disappear" by the time the shoes arrive. This has happened to me and to other people. This  depends on which boutique you are buying from and if you have a established business relation with a SA. Unfortunately, there are very few CL boutiques that are very on top of everything, while the others are not so much. There can be some advantage to sending your form ahead of time, but on the other hand, you could end up on the "losing" end..  

BTW, your black Mago looks fabulous on you!


----------



## clothingguru

KarenBorter said:


> Thank you *clothinguru *I am still trying to get used to the Pitch of the shoe. I haven't taken it in yet to the cobbler for sole or treatment. I am being super careful with them LOL although it was sorta hilarious as my cats watched me crawling around on the floor (heels up) to position the camera and scamper back to position before the timer went off


Hahahaa I love it. I do the same thing so as not to scuff the sole!  hilarious! People would think we are crazy!


----------



## clothingguru

mishybelle said:


> Me three! I love the closed back Jenny. The Greissimo (and Lady Gres) is my all time favorite style, but the 140hh always bothered me. 150 is much more comfy for me.



Ya I like the 150 mm better too. Very sexy! I can't wait to see what other colors and materials it will come in!


----------



## jenayb

Redsolecollect said:


> Actually neiman also had the 160 blue suede version. Which I was about to purchase from the boutique today, and suddenly when i am checking out it says its sold out. It was devastating..


 


Which NM had the 160? Per everything I've heard/red/been told by my SA, they only had the 140. Not the 160.

Perhaps I missed something.


----------



## karwood

Redsolecollect said:


> Actually neiman also had the 160 blue suede version. Which I was about to purchase from the boutique today, and suddenly when i am checking out it says its sold out. It was devastating..



NM.com has made mistakes before. 



jenaywins said:


> Which NM had the 160? Per everything I've heard/red/been told by my SA, they only had the 140. Not the 160.
> 
> Perhaps I missed something.



You did not miss anything, you are correct


----------



## Louboufan

It looks like the heel height is 140mm although the website says 160 or 6 inches.


jenaywins said:


> Which NM had the 160? Per everything I've heard/red/been told by my SA, they only had the 140. Not the 160.
> 
> Perhaps I missed something.


----------



## Louboufan

Is it the 140mm or the 160mm? I really want the leopard/black in the 140mm.


KarenBorter said:


> Just sent in my customer agreement for the Maggie I want wo0t!


----------



## jenayb

karwood said:


> NM.com has made mistakes before.
> 
> You did not miss anything, you are correct


 
That is what I thought, thanks love. Lol I even just emailed you right now, like, wait a minute here...  

Thank you.


----------



## mishybelle

clothingguru said:


> Ya I like the 150 mm better too. Very sexy! I can't wait to see what other colors and materials it will come in!


 
I hope they do watersnake again... the royal blue and jade from S/S11 are tdf.


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

*karwood* love the new avi!!!! 

i so wish i were not on a modified ban and could have gotten the RB version too!  my modified ban: if i can't wear it to work, i can't buy it!!!! this is of course a temporary self-imposed ban in which there are bound to be exceptions!!!  

i think i'll wear my EB YoYo Zeppas tomorrow to feel better lol!!! oh wait, it's like 25 degrees here again never mind.... 

~~~birdy pout!!~~~


----------



## jenayb

NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> *karwood* love the new avi!!!!
> 
> i so wish i were not on a modified ban and could have gotten the RB version too!  my modified ban: if i can't wear it to work, i can't buy it!!!! this is of course a temporary self-imposed ban in which there are bound to be exceptions!!!
> 
> i think i'll wear my EB YoYo Zeppas tomorrow to feel better lol!!! oh wait, it's like 25 degrees here again never mind....
> 
> ~~~birdy pout!!~~~




Hehe. Birdie pout.


----------



## clothingguru

mishybelle said:


> I hope they do watersnake again... the royal blue and jade from S/S11 are tdf.



ME TOO!!!! If i could know that they are having the jade WS or grenadine WS in the new jenny i would wait for these instead of the sling back! But i can always still purchase and sell the other ones  Or get them in the RB watersnake


----------



## karwood

NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> *karwood* love the new avi!!!!
> 
> i so wish i were not on a modified ban and could have gotten the RB version too!  my modified ban: if i can't wear it to work, i can't buy it!!!! this is of course a temporary self-imposed ban in which there are bound to be exceptions!!!
> 
> i think i'll wear my EB YoYo Zeppas tomorrow to feel better lol!!! oh wait, it's like 25 degrees here again never mind....
> 
> ~~~birdy pout!!~~~



thanks *nerdy*!


----------



## KarenBorter

karwood said:


> Is this for the leopard pony/ black suede Maggie? If yes, since they are _estimated _ to arrive between mid-June to early August, I would suggest you do a follow-up on your agreement form as the date approaches. Some boutiques do tend to "file" these forms and then they suddenly seem to "disappear" by the time the shoes arrive. This has happened to me and to other people. This  depends on which boutique you are buying from and if you have a established business relation with a SA. Unfortunately, there are very few CL boutiques that are very on top of everything, while the others are not so much. There can be some advantage to sending your form ahead of time, but on the other hand, you could end up on the "losing" end..
> 
> BTW, your black Mago looks fabulous on you!



Great tip and I have a reminder set in my calendar! 

Thank you for the compliment


----------



## KarenBorter

Louboufan said:


> Is it the 140mm or the 160mm? I really want the leopard/black in the 140mm.



I believe the boutiques are getting the 160mm


----------



## Faraasha

Its 6:30 am in Dubai now and I just woke up... To show you guys how I have "Jade on the brain".... 

I had a dream that the Jade WS AD and Jenny arrived in our stores and that I came a day late and my sizes were sold out...Except for a size 37 which I tried to push my feet into and then I woke up without knowing what happened...


----------



## MsCav2

HELP LADIES,  Madame Butterfly Pump 150 leopard or Daf Booty leopard ??????????

DECISIONS


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

MsCav2 said:


> HELP LADIES,  Madame Butterfly Pump 150 leopard or Daf Booty leopard ??????????
> 
> DECISIONS



...I think the pumps are more versatile than booties, but that's just my opinion because I don't wear booties very often.


----------



## Dessye

Faraasha said:


> Its 6:30 am in Dubai now and I just woke up... To show you guys how I have "Jade on the brain"....
> 
> I had a dream that the Jade WS AD and Jenny arrived in our stores and that I came a day late and my sizes were sold out...Except for a size 37 which I tried to push my feet into and then I woke up without knowing what happened...


 
  This reminds me of one of my recurring dreams....I have an exam to write and can't find the room.  Except in this case, you're worried about missing shoes!  I share your concern


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

Dessye said:


> This reminds me of one of my recurring dreams....I have an exam to write and can't find the room.  Except in this case, you're worried about missing shoes!  I share your concern



I STILL have the "I didn't turn my paper in" or "forgot to file a memo" nightmares and I graduated two years ago  I've never had a nightmare about shoes... they're always about law school or work. Shoes have never been that traumatic for me - just for my CC


----------



## Faraasha

Dessye said:


> This reminds me of one of my recurring dreams....I have an exam to write and can't find the room.  Except in this case, you're worried about missing shoes!  I share your concern



Oh Ive had the exam dreams too... ... Once I dreamt that I had failed an exam that I already passed... 

Funny thing is I didn't know I was that concerned about these shoes... I thought I was over them...


----------



## jenayb

MsCav2 said:


> HELP LADIES,  Madame Butterfly Pump 150 leopard or Daf Booty leopard ??????????
> 
> DECISIONS



Both.


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

jenaywins said:


> Both.



You should have the signature "the Master Enabler will see you now"


----------



## Dessye

jenaywins said:


> Both.


 
  How did I know you might say that? 

Of course, they _are_ two completely different shoes for 2 different moods, IMO!


----------



## jenayb

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> You should have the signature "the Master Enabler will see you now"



 

I know, I try but... Deep down, I'm just bad for business.  



Dessye said:


> How did I know you might say that?
> 
> Of course, they _are_ two completely different shoes for 2 different moods, IMO!



Hehe. Of course. One can certainly justify the fact that these are two completely different styles. And really, can one own too much leopard...?


----------



## Dessye

jenaywins said:


> I know, I try but... Deep down, I'm just bad for business.
> 
> 
> 
> Hehe. Of course. One can certainly justify the fact that these are two completely different styles. And really, can one own too much leopard...?


 
OK, what up with this --->


----------



## jenayb

Dessye said:


> OK, what up with this --->


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

jenaywins said:


> And really, can one own too much leopard...?



I think not... I now want leopard flats like all you cool kids have


----------



## jenayb

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> I think not... I now want leopard flats like all you cool kids have



Leopard flats are the business.


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

jenaywins said:


> Leopard flats are the business.




:lolots: I don't know what that means but I like it. Now I just have to work it into a cool sounding sentence and I'm all set 

BTW - I found THE goofiest picture of my youngest -- he looks like such a dweeb with his tongue lolling to the side. LOVE IT! That's my answer to your dog's adorableness.


----------



## pixiesparkle

Ladies could someone please let me know which boutiques will be receiving Madame butterfly pumps Leopard 150 and roughly when? ^^ After seeing so many gorgeous pics of them I've decided to give them a shot..teehee~~ TIA!!


----------



## KarenBorter

I just posted something in the comfort thread for those of you having second thoughts about the pitch of the 160mm Mago and fearing that your toes will get scrunched with that steep a shoe ... check it out (or I will post here too if it's requested / appropriate).


----------



## KarenBorter

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> I think not... I now want leopard flats like all you cool kids have



Leopard ... Flats ... WHERE?!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

KarenBorter said:


> Leopard ... Flats ... WHERE?!



sadly, I'm still looking. And if I find them first, they're ALL MINE!!! (cue evil laugh) 

No, but seriously, if I see some, I'll make sure to post. If you have tiny feet, there is an AMAZING deal on one on eBay - I posted it in the D&S section


----------



## KarenBorter

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> sadly, I'm still looking. And if I find them first, they're ALL MINE!!! (cue evil laugh)
> 
> No, but seriously, if I see some, I'll make sure to post. If you have tiny feet, there is an AMAZING deal on one on eBay - I posted it in the D&S section



I will check it out ... but sadly am cut off until the Maggie comes out. :cry:


----------



## BlondeBarbie

KarenBorter said:


> I will check it out ... but sadly am cut off until the Maggie comes out. :cry:


 

Me too girlfriend! I was hoping to get something from Vegas next week but unless I win buku bucks there won't be anything new for me until the Maggies.


----------



## jenayb

KarenBorter said:


> Leopard ... Flats ... WHERE?!


 
http://www.barneys.com/Pigalle-Flat/500723445,default,pd.html 

Research.


----------



## KarenBorter

jenaywins said:


> http://www.barneys.com/Pigalle-Flat/500723445,default,pd.html
> 
> Research.



You rock! :buttercup:

They don't have them in my size (thankfully!)


----------



## jenayb

KarenBorter said:


> You rock! :buttercup:
> 
> They don't have them in my size (thankfully!)


 


I have those particular flats and while they are very comfortable, they do take some breaking in like everything else should you find your size.


----------



## jenayb

New on Net-A-Porter...

*All black Panier 120* 

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/101727?resType=single&keywords=louboutin panier

(Thanks *C*!!)


----------



## karwood

*NEW ARRIVALS AT MADISON*

*
Pigalle 120mm Croco Lucido Blk $5095

No Prive 120mm Croco Lucido Red $5395 

No Prive 120mm Croco Lucido Beige $5395 

Mago 160 Suede Nappa Patent Calf Blk $795 

Sexy 100mm Camel Patent $595 

Chus 85mm Red Patent Toe Navy America Fabric $455 

Shelley 90mm Cobra Tamponato Roccia $1295 

Shelley 90mm Cobra Tamponato Corda $1295 

Pampas 45mm Calf VIP Cuoio Cognac $1195 

Pampas 45mm Calf VIP Cuoio Blk $1195 

Fiere 45mm Karung Nabuck Roccia Crelino Natural Cuoio $895 

Ballerina Patent Camel $595 *


----------



## Dessye

All this croc is killing me!!!! :cry:  Do they have to wave it in my face?


----------



## Dessye

jenaywins said:


> New on Net-A-Porter...
> 
> *All black Panier 120*
> 
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/101727?resType=single&keywords=louboutin panier
> 
> (Thanks *C*!!)


 
Look out black Paniers, *Jenay* is coming!


----------



## jenayb

Dessye said:


> Look out black Paniers, *Jenay* is coming!


 


J'enay already came and went.


----------



## karwood

Couple pics of the new arrivals:

Pigalle 120mm Croco Lucido Blk 







Ballerina Patent Camel






Pampas 45mm Calf VIP Cuoio Cognac


----------



## Dessye

jenaywins said:


> J'enay already came and went.


 
Wow, no time for the Paniers to even react!   Ambushed!


----------



## KarenBorter

karwood said:


> Couple pics of the new arrivals:
> 
> Pigalle 120mm Croco Lucido Blk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ballerina Patent Camel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pampas 45mm Calf VIP Cuoio Cognac



 love the detail on the Pampas! and the flats I love!


----------



## jenayb

Dessye said:


> Wow, no time for the Paniers to even react!  Ambushed!


----------



## BlondeBarbie

jenaywins said:


> J'enay already came and went.


 
Did you size up or tts?


----------



## mishybelle

^Yes, inquiring minds want to know too!


----------



## karwood

jenaywins said:


>



It sounds like your ambush was more like this:


_"Hasta la vista, Baby!" _:robot:


----------



## jenayb

BlondeBarbie said:


> Did you size up or tts?


 


mishybelle said:


> ^Yes, inquiring minds want to know too!


 
The Panier & Praia both run big. One half size down, ladies!  



karwood said:


> It sounds like your ambush was more like this:
> 
> 
> _"Hasta la vista, Baby!" _:robot:


 
 Yes!!!


----------



## Louboufan

Def the Madame Butterfly pump.


MsCav2 said:


> HELP LADIES, Madame Butterfly Pump 150 leopard or Daf Booty leopard ??????????
> 
> DECISIONS


----------



## MsCav2

jenaywins said:


> Both.





I love that you said both !


----------



## karwood

MsCav2 said:


> HELP LADIES,  Madame Butterfly Pump 150 leopard or Daf Booty leopard ??????????
> 
> DECISIONS




Without a doubt, the Madame Butterfly  leopard 150! These shoes are sooooo sexy and fabulous! Here is a little pic  to give you that little nudge

BTW, not sure if leopard Daf Booty will be the same exact ponyhair used on the Leopard Daffodile. I purchased (but later returned) the leopard ponyhair Daffodile and in comparison to the leopard ponyhair MBB, the Daff is a lighter shade of color and the spots were spreaded out.


----------



## melialuvs2shop

jenaywins said:


> New on Net-A-Porter...
> 
> *All black Panier 120*
> 
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/101727?resType=single&keywords=louboutin panier
> 
> (Thanks *C*!!)



 you're welcome doll!


----------



## melialuvs2shop

karwood said:


> *NEW ARRIVALS AT MADISON*
> 
> *
> Pigalle 120mm Croco Lucido Blk $5095
> 
> No Prive 120mm Croco Lucido Red $5395
> 
> No Prive 120mm Croco Lucido Beige $5395
> 
> Mago 160 Suede Nappa Patent Calf Blk $795
> 
> Sexy 100mm Camel Patent $595
> 
> Chus 85mm Red Patent Toe Navy America Fabric $455
> 
> Shelley 90mm Cobra Tamponato Roccia $1295
> 
> Shelley 90mm Cobra Tamponato Corda $1295
> 
> Pampas 45mm Calf VIP Cuoio Cognac $1195
> 
> Pampas 45mm Calf VIP Cuoio Blk $1195
> 
> Fiere 45mm Karung Nabuck Roccia Crelino Natural Cuoio $895
> 
> Ballerina Patent Camel $595 *




thanks for the update *K*!  i  anything in camel patent!


----------



## elfgirl

karwood said:


> Couple pics of the new arrivals:
> 
> Pigalle 120mm Croco Lucido Blk



*briefly wonders if she can justify taking her kids to work all summer instead of paying for day camps...*  

Nah.


----------



## BlondeBarbie

I'm officially on the wait list for purple/blue maggies & black/leopard maggies!!!!


----------



## jenayb

melialuvs2shop said:


> you're welcome doll!


----------



## aoqtpi

MsCav2 said:


> HELP LADIES,  Madame Butterfly Pump 150 leopard or Daf Booty leopard ??????????
> 
> DECISIONS



MBPs for sure!



jenaywins said:


> J'enay already came and went.



:lolots:
 



BlondeBarbie said:


> I'm officially on the wait list for purple/blue maggies & black/leopard maggies!!!!


----------



## BattyBugs

Jenay, you are so cute!


----------



## jenayb

BattyBugs said:


> Jenay, you are so cute!


----------



## SassySarah

I saw this bootie at Saks NYC today. It's 140 mm and $1495 but not sure of the name. I don't think this has been posted.


----------



## jenayb

SassySarah said:


> I saw this bootie at Saks NYC today. It's 140 mm and $1495 but not sure of the name. I don't think this has been posted.


 
You know, I could actually see these being super cute and boho-chic with a flowy summer dress...


----------



## SassySarah

And these babies are coming home with me! Got them in 140 and lucked out finding them at Saks. The salesman said 1 pair was showing in my size and couldn't find them anywhere. He spent a good 15 minutes and finally found them. Sounds like someone had hidden them and he found them for me. Hope they weren't on hold for anyone here. I went TTS in them.


----------



## SassySarah

jenaywins said:


> You know, I could actually see these being super cute and boho-chic with a flowy summer dress...



I really liked them but thought $1495 was a bit much for a non exotic. The MBB isn't even that much if I recall.


----------



## jenayb

SassySarah said:


> I really liked them but thought $1495 was a bit much for a non exotic. The MBB isn't even that much if I recall.


 
No, the MBB is not that much. 

I still like these though! The detailing is what makes them so expensive.


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

SassySarah said:


> I saw this bootie at Saks NYC today. It's 140 mm and $1495 but not sure of the name. I don't think this has been posted.



*OMG, This is the Marale 140. It comes in Black Kid and Taupe but not sure about the Taupe if it is suede or Kid *


----------



## SassySarah

^SeDuCTive^ said:


> *OMG, This is the Marale 140. It comes in Black Kid and Taupe but not sure about the Taupe if it is suede or Kid *



Thanks for the ID!  It really is a stunning shoe. I need to stop thinking about it now...


----------



## jeshika

Not sure if I posted this already but Mago 140s have arrived at Norstroms. Sizes are limited... they only had 1 pair of 35.5 in blue and they are on their way to me.


----------



## BlondeBarbie

SassySarah said:


> I saw this bootie at Saks NYC today. It's 140 mm and $1495 but not sure of the name. I don't think this has been posted.


 

Ooo I like them!!


----------



## Dessye

jeshika said:


> Not sure if I posted this already but Mago 140s have arrived at Norstroms. Sizes are limited... they only had 1 pair of 35.5 in blue and they are on their way to me.


----------



## BlondeBarbie

SassySarah said:


> And these babies are coming home with me! Got them in 140 and lucked out finding them at Saks. The salesman said 1 pair was showing in my size and couldn't find them anywhere. He spent a good 15 minutes and finally found them. Sounds like someone had hidden them and he found them for me. Hope they weren't on hold for anyone here. I went TTS in them.


 
They look great on you hon!


----------



## Dessye

I can't see photobucket pics on my work computer, but I'm sure they look fantabulous on you, *Sassy*!


----------



## BattyBugs

Trust me...they do! She looks hot!


----------



## Dessye

BattyBugs said:


> Trust me...they do! She looks hot!


 
I knew it!!!!


----------



## pixiesparkle

karwood said:


> Without a doubt, the Madame Butterfly  leopard 150! These shoes are sooooo sexy and fabulous! Here is a little pic  to give you that little nudge
> 
> BTW, not sure if leopard Daf Booty will be the same exact ponyhair used on the Leopard Daffodile. I purchased (but later returned) the leopard ponyhair Daffodile and in comparison to the leopard ponyhair MBB, the Daff is a lighter shade of color and the spots were spreaded out.


 they look great on your **Kar**
I posted earlier but noone responded so just wondering..*where can I get/waitlist for these MBP Leopard Pony 150?* TIA!

If anyone wants to get *RB Mago 140* and can't find them in the US, Selfridges London has them..As of yesterday when I talked to the SA there they still had pretty much all the sizes in stock..


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

BlondeBarbie said:


> Ooo I like them!!



Me too!!! That Marale is HOT!!!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

karwood said:


> Without a doubt, the Madame Butterfly  leopard 150! These shoes are sooooo sexy and fabulous! Here is a little pic  to give you that little nudge
> 
> BTW, not sure if leopard Daf Booty will be the same exact ponyhair used on the Leopard Daffodile. I purchased (but later returned) the leopard ponyhair Daffodile and in comparison to the leopard ponyhair MBB, the Daff is a lighter shade of color and the spots were spreaded out.



Wow those MBP look gorgeous on you Karwood!


----------



## Louboufan

Lol! I had to get mine also.


jeshika said:


> Not sure if I posted this already but Mago 140s have arrived at Norstroms. Sizes are limited... they only had 1 pair of 35.5 in blue and they are on their way to me.


----------



## Louboufan

I ordered the Mago in blue for my sister and I and you are making me think twice. The black is so freakin hot on you!


SassySarah said:


> And these babies are coming home with me! Got them in 140 and lucked out finding them at Saks. The salesman said 1 pair was showing in my size and couldn't find them anywhere. He spent a good 15 minutes and finally found them. Sounds like someone had hidden them and he found them for me. Hope they weren't on hold for anyone here. I went TTS in them.


----------



## jeshika

Louboufan said:


> I ordered the Mago in blue for my sister and I and you are making me think twice. The black is so freakin hot on you!



DO IT! i am getting them both.


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

jeshika said:


> DO IT! i am getting them both.



wait, wait.... what was that I heard about black shoes?


----------



## jeshika

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> wait, wait.... what was that I heard about black shoes?



HAHAAHHAA... uhm... that was in the works pre-ban! grandfathered!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

jeshika said:


> HAHAAHHAA... uhm... that was in the works pre-ban! grandfathered!



LOVE IT! 

The grandfather clause always wins


----------



## SassySarah

Ladies thank you so much for all of your compliments! I didn't think I even cared too much for this shoe until I saw it and tried it on.


----------



## Dessye

jeshika said:


> HAHAAHHAA... uhm... that was in the works pre-ban! *grandfathered*!


 
:lolots: I love it!


----------



## bling*lover

^^ Me too lol!

The mago's are gorgeous on you Sassy congrats!


----------



## Dessye

SassySarah said:


> And these babies are coming home with me! Got them in 140 and lucked out finding them at Saks. The salesman said 1 pair was showing in my size and couldn't find them anywhere. He spent a good 15 minutes and finally found them. Sounds like someone had hidden them and he found them for me. Hope they weren't on hold for anyone here. I went TTS in them.


 
1. 
2. 
3.


----------



## BlondeBarbie

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Me too!!! That Marale is HOT!!!




A little pricey IMO but still super cute!


----------



## jenayb

Dessye said:


> 1.
> 2.
> 3.


----------



## Redsolecollect

Actually I repeat neimanmarcus.com the online store had the mago 160 blue suede in stock, two of my girlfriends purchased it, I took too long and my size sold out. If you don't believe me further google mago 160, and look at the photo section, then click on the neimanmarcus link it will send you to the shop page and tell you that it is sold out.


----------



## MsCav2

okay so i am sold i need MBPs and Daf Booty ! 






karwood said:


> Without a doubt, the Madame Butterfly  leopard 150! These shoes are sooooo sexy and fabulous! Here is a little pic  to give you that little nudge
> 
> BTW, not sure if leopard Daf Booty will be the same exact ponyhair used on the Leopard Daffodile. I purchased (but later returned) the leopard ponyhair Daffodile and in comparison to the leopard ponyhair MBB, the Daff is a lighter shade of color and the spots were spreaded out.


----------



## missgiannina

Did I miss something? Are the MBP leopard pumps being re released?


----------



## jeNYC

missgiannina said:


> Did I miss something? Are the MBP leopard pumps being re released?


 
yes, in 120 and 150mm!!!


----------



## Cityfashionista

MsCav2 said:


> okay so i am sold i need MBPs and Daf Booty !



Me too I think.


----------



## crystalhowlett

jeNYC said:


> yes, in 120 and 150mm!!!



What??? When, where? Did I miss them? MBP leopard150 r a must have!!


----------



## jenayb

Redsolecollect said:


> Actually I repeat neimanmarcus.com the online store had the mago 160 blue suede in stock, two of my girlfriends purchased it, I took too long and my size sold out. If you don't believe me further google mago 160, and look at the photo section, then click on the neimanmarcus link it will send you to the shop page and tell you that it is sold out.



xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx absolutely not necessary.


NM never had the Mago 160. Only the boutiques did.


----------



## jeNYC

crystalhowlett said:


> What??? When, where? Did I miss them? MBP leopard150 r a must have!!


 
it's going to be for the fall collection!!! lol im not sure when, although i would love to know!


----------



## crystalhowlett

Will be on the look out for Us both jeNYC!


----------



## LizzielovesCL

Wow! I can't wait for the MBP leopard, again.. So I can get them this time.


----------



## Dessye

LizzielovesCL said:


> Wow! I can't wait for the MBP leopard, again.. So I can get them this time.


 
Me too!


----------



## moshi_moshi

jenaywins said:


> NM never had the Mago 160. Only the boutiques did.


 
Unless the NM website is posting misinformation about the heel hight she is right...

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/catalog/prod.jhtml?itemId=prod122170063&parentId=


----------



## jenayb

moshi_moshi said:


> Unless the NM website is posting misinformation about the heel hight she is right...
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/catalog/prod.jhtml?itemId=prod122170063&parentId=



They are incorrect about the heel height, yes.  I've confirmed this through everyone I could because I thought perhaps I was mistaken. They definitely only have/had the 140. 

This isn't the first time NM.com has made mistake on their website. For example, they still list the Navy Chouquette as the Louv.


----------



## glamgal09

I hope I'm posting in the right place.  Does anyone know if the pony hair leopard pigalles are coming back for Fall '11?


----------



## jenayb

glamgal09 said:


> I hope I'm posting in the right place.  Does anyone know if the pony hair leopard pigalles are coming back for Fall '11?



I haven't personally heard anything on this style but it certainly is lovely.


----------



## glamgal09

jenaywins said:


> I haven't personally heard anything on this style but it certainly is lovely.


 
Yes, it is!  I hope they make a return.


----------



## mishybelle

Ladies, I'm loving all the Magos! Black and blue!! Congrats!


----------



## brintee

Have you informed Neiman Marcus that they are completely incorrect? xxxxxx




jenaywins said:


> NM never had the Mago 160. Only the boutiques did.


----------



## jenayb

brintee said:


> Have you informed Neiman Marcus that they are completely incorrect? xxxxxxx


 
Sorry! Not trying to be rude at all.  

And you are absolutely right - NM should fix their mistakes.  This def isn't the first time they've had misinformation on their site..


----------



## jeshika

For anyone who is interested, the Brown Thomas Concession in Dublin, Ireland is receiving the Maggie 140 in Leopard/Black and Black Suede/Kid. Smallest size is a 36.


----------



## jeNYC

crystalhowlett said:


> Will be on the look out for Us both jeNYC!


 
what size are you and height do you want??


----------



## heatherB

moshi_moshi said:


> Unless the NM website is posting misinformation about the heel hight she is right...
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/catalog/prod.jhtml?itemId=prod122170063&parentId=


 


jenaywins said:


> Sorry! Not trying to be rude at all.
> 
> And you are absolutely right - NM should fix their mistakes.  *This def isn't the first time they've had misinformation on their site.*.


 
True, and we know that it is wrong either way because 140mm is 5.5 inches and 160 is over 6 inches (6.3, I believe).


----------



## ntntgo

Has anyone else tried to do S.Os with the new book?  My S.O.s got kicked back from Paris because they didn't like the combination that I was trying to do yet it followed what the book allowed.
I think I'm off the S.O. thing.  I had great shoes made and they kicked them to the curb.  Not happy.


----------



## crystalhowlett

jeNYC said:


> what size are you and height do you want??



think I will go with the 38 in 150mm.


----------



## SassySarah

jeshika said:


> For anyone who is interested, the Brown Thomas Concession in Dublin, Ireland is receiving the Maggie 140 in Leopard/Black and Black Suede/Kid. Smallest size is a 36.



Do you have contact info? I'm wait listed for 160 but would rather have 140. Thanks!


----------



## SassySarah

ntntgo said:


> Has anyone else tried to do S.Os with the new book?  My S.O.s got kicked back from Paris because they didn't like the combination that I was trying to do yet it followed what the book allowed.
> I think I'm off the S.O. thing.  I had great shoes made and they kicked them to the curb.  Not happy.



Sorry Nat. I'm sure they were fabulous. Never tried an SO myself but a girl can dream.


----------



## meaghan<3

Sarah, the email address is:
brownthomas.ieboutique@christianlouboutin.fr

Georgia is fantastic to deal with! I just bought 2 pairs from her and they were here in 4 days and they ship using their postal system which transfers to USPS here so no duties and taxes!!


----------



## missgiannina

OMG i cannot wait for the re release of MBPs ...i was so bummed when i saw that blue fly had them yesterday and i missed out....


----------



## ntntgo

OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!Has anyone received the blue Mago with a chip in the miroire toe?  My brand new ones came today with a big chip on the top and I am furious because they're like, "too bad, so sad, we don't have anymore in your size". My SA knew how important these were to me and I have them coming in the black/tan colorway.  Are they so dumb that they don't bother to check the shoes before they go out???????????:censor:


----------



## jeshika

SassySarah said:


> Do you have contact info? I'm wait listed for 160 but would rather have 140. Thanks!



Yep! Their email is brownthomas.ieboutique@christianlouboutin.fr
I usually use Georgia, she is an absolute doll but her co-worker Erika is super sweet as well.

ETA: OOPS! Didn't realize Meaghan posted already. Isn't Georgia just the BEST?!?!?!


----------



## meaghan<3

jeshika - she is AMAZING to work with!


----------



## Dessye

ntntgo said:


> OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!Has anyone received the blue Mago with a chip in the miroire toe? My brand new ones came today with a big chip on the top and I am furious because they're like, "too bad, so sad, we don't have anymore in your size". My SA knew how important these were to me and I have them coming in the black/tan colorway. Are they so dumb that they don't bother to check the shoes before they go out???????????:censor:


 
Oh no!   That's horrible --- they absolutely must check each shoe before sending them out.  You know what, maybe some SAs are starting to take the popularity of CL for granted?...like they don't even have to try and shoes will fly off the shelves (which is partly true at the moment I suppose).

I'm so sorry this happened to you.  You can get another pair in your size, right?  I really hope so!


----------



## Dessye

OMG! Thank you so much *Candy* for posting additional new fall styles in the Reference thread   I am dying over the style with the ankle strap and exposed ?Yorked sole   I must have this!!!!   Wish I could get the Sobek but then I'd have to sell my beloved Perle Poseidons?  Hmmm, maybe they are sufficiently different


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

ntntgo said:


> OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!Has anyone received the blue Mago with a chip in the miroire toe?  My brand new ones came today with a big chip on the top and I am furious because they're like, "too bad, so sad, we don't have anymore in your size". My SA knew how important these were to me and I have them coming in the black/tan colorway.  Are they so dumb that they don't bother to check the shoes before they go out???????????:censor:



That's terrible! I wonder why the SA isn't even trying to help?! She could be losing a really good customer! I hope you get another pair


----------



## Cityfashionista

ntntgo said:


> OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!Has anyone received the blue Mago with a chip in the miroire toe?  My brand new ones came today with a big chip on the top and I am furious because they're like, "too bad, so sad, we don't have anymore in your size". My SA knew how important these were to me and I have them coming in the black/tan colorway.  Are they so dumb that they don't bother to check the shoes before they go out???????????:censor:



That just sucks. 

Sorry Nat.


----------



## crystalhowlett

help me! Fall is coming to fast! What is a girl to do. 

Sorry to hear about your mago's, NTNTGo! I would be pissed as well! Def have to consider returning them. I couldn't live with a chip in my brand new louboutins. What a terrible way to handle this situation as well. Hope it all works out for you. Fingers crossed.


----------



## pixiesparkle

ntntgo said:


> OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!Has anyone received the blue Mago with a chip in the miroire toe?  My brand new ones came today with a big chip on the top and I am furious because they're like, "too bad, so sad, we don't have anymore in your size". My SA knew how important these were to me and I have them coming in the black/tan colorway.  Are they so dumb that they don't bother to check the shoes before they go out???????????:censor:



aww..I'm sorry this happened to you *nat*! I experienced the same thing with the Pomice Maggie...while I desperately wanted to keep them, I ended up returning them because everytime I look at the right shoe all I see is huge scratchy patch of leather at the heel part 
Did you get the 140 or 160? If it's too hard to the 140 in US there's still hope..JJR is receiving their shipment this month and Selfridges still has them in stock


----------



## carlinha

oh no *nat*!  

how terrible!  first they denied your SOs which were perfectly LEGIT?!?!?  and now a chip in your blue mago metallic toebox?!?!! 

this is just unacceptable!  i insist on my SAs inspecting the shoes inch by inch before shipping them out to me... but sometimes still things happen in transit.  i'm so sorry hun.  biggest HUGS to you.


----------



## chacci1

Dessye said:


> Oh no!   That's horrible --- they absolutely must check each shoe before sending them out.  You know what, maybe some SAs are starting to take the popularity of CL for granted?...like they don't even have to try and shoes will fly off the shelves (which is partly true at the moment I suppose).
> 
> I'm so sorry this happened to you.  You can get another pair in your size, right?  I really hope so!





OMG!  Nat, that is ridiculous!!  I think the customer service has gone down tremendously!  I actually had the Madison store hang up on me today!  So RUDE!  In any event, I can tell you that Miami, Las Vegas and Horatio have not yet rec'd their shipment of the RB Mago.  You may want to return yours and call one of those stores to see if they will reserve for you.  Good luck!

Dessye---Yes, I think the SA's are totally taking the popularity of CL for granted.  The shoes sell themselves and they act like they can't even take a moment to help out their customers.  I just purchased 3 pairs this week alone and as you can tell I'm a little heated about the lack of service I received!


----------



## MsCav2

missgiannina said:


> Did I miss something? Are the MBP leopard pumps being re released?





YES This fall and I am so excited !!


----------



## MadameElle

Image posted in NEW FALL 2011 STYLES thread (by candy)







Is this BLACK EEL VP?  Anyone know which boutique will be selling this?


----------



## candyapples88

Dessye said:


> OMG! Thank you so much *Candy* for posting additional new fall styles in the Reference thread   I am dying over the style with the ankle strap and exposed ?Yorked sole   I must have this!!!!   Wish I could get the Sobek but then I'd have to sell my beloved Perle Poseidons?  Hmmm, maybe they are sufficiently different



The shoe you're speaking of is super cute and I think would look even better on!


----------



## dhampir2005

Hihi! Try Nordies if you can return that pair! They haven't gotten their Blue Magos in yet and I'm the #1 spot for one pair! They're supposed to be in within the next two weeks so try them!



ntntgo said:


> OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!Has anyone received the blue Mago with a chip in the miroire toe?  My brand new ones came today with a big chip on the top and I am furious because they're like, "too bad, so sad, we don't have anymore in your size". My SA knew how important these were to me and I have them coming in the black/tan colorway.  Are they so dumb that they don't bother to check the shoes before they go out???????????:censor:


----------



## gymangel812

got a little something from nyc... here's a sneak peak...




sorry for the crappy pics...

i got a 37.5... do they run like really small? i'm a 36.5 VP, 36 bianca. my feet are a bit swollen (don't walk several miles in egotinas, lol). they didn't have a 37 for me to compare to. the SA said they got them in 2 days ago and were pretty much sold out. bergdorf only had a few pairs left and weren't my size. i tried on the pigalle plato and i'm a 35! they really go run huge.

i tried on several pairs at barneys, to figure out sizing. and was trying on the lady peep so i knew what size for very mix... and fell in love with them... oops. can't decide whether to get them. they're red patent. very hot shoes, lol. i have crappy phone pics but they look like frambroise patent. the only thing holding me back from the lady peeps is wanting 3 pairs from f/w collection (one being the $3500 very mix).

barneys also had roccia python biancas that were gorgeous too.

saw the mago at a few stores, luckily not really liking them (as expected).

i'm also on the fence about a chanel green m/l caviar flap. i didn't think anything of it when it came out but saw it in person and omg amazing. here's some pics, but not very color accurate, it's like a neutral dark green:
http://cgi.ebay.com/100-Auth-Chanel...993?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20b7c8aef9


----------



## jeshika

dhampir2005 said:


> Hihi! Try Nordies if you can return that pair! They haven't gotten their Blue Magos in yet and I'm the #1 spot for one pair! They're supposed to be in within the next two weeks so try them!



They just received them yesterday! Check with your SA. Mine were shipped yesterday. 

Love the color on you, *gym*!


----------



## dhampir2005

Really? I was in the store today and the SA checked but there were none in the system yet  I will call in the morning  



jeshika said:


> They just received them yesterday! Check with your SA. Mine were shipped yesterday.
> 
> Love the color on you, *gym*!


----------



## indypup

*gym*, those look gorgeous on you!  Love the color!

*MadameElle*, I think I remember Carlinha saying that those were anthracite eel, but I could be wrong.  I would love to see a black eel VP re-released!

I MUST know what these are... and if they're coming in any other colorways.   Anyone have any ideas??


----------



## yazziestarr

dhampir2005 said:


> Hihi! Try Nordies if you can return that pair! They haven't gotten their Blue Magos in yet and I'm the #1 spot for one pair! They're supposed to be in within the next two weeks so try them!





jeshika said:


> They just received them yesterday! Check with your SA. Mine were shipped yesterday.
> 
> Love the color on you, *gym*!



I talked to my Nordies SA today and he said that he was looking at a midwest  store that had them in but garden state plaza, where they are going to hold mine, did not receive them yet so they must still be coming in to some stores. I did a charge hold in case they come in while I'm on vacation

*Jesh *which nordies did you get yours from? I'm glad you were able to get it first so you could grab your size!


----------



## yazziestarr

indypup said:


> I MUST know what these are... and if they're coming in any other colorways.   Anyone have any ideas??


I was going to ask the samething!  sorry I have no ideas


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

gymangel812 said:


> got a little something from nyc... here's a sneak peak...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry for the crappy pics...
> 
> i got a 37.5... do they run like really small? i'm a 36.5 VP, 36 bianca. my feet are a bit swollen (don't walk several miles in egotinas, lol). they didn't have a 37 for me to compare to. the SA said they got them in 2 days ago and were pretty much sold out. bergdorf only had a few pairs left and weren't my size. i tried on the pigalle plato and i'm a 35! they really go run huge.
> 
> i tried on several pairs at barneys, to figure out sizing. and was trying on the lady peep so i knew what size for very mix... and fell in love with them... oops. can't decide whether to get them. they're red patent. very hot shoes, lol. i have crappy phone pics but they look like frambroise patent. the only thing holding me back from the lady peeps is wanting 3 pairs from f/w collection (one being the $3500 very mix).
> 
> barneys also had roccia python biancas that were gorgeous too.
> 
> saw the mago at a few stores, luckily not really liking them (as expected).
> 
> i'm also on the fence about a chanel green m/l caviar flap. i didn't think anything of it when it came out but saw it in person and omg amazing. here's some pics, but not very color accurate, it's like a neutral dark green:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/100-Auth-Chanel...993?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20b7c8aef9



congrats!!! yes they run small! i had to get a 39.5 and i'm normally a 38, 38.5 at most!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> congrats!!! yes they run small! i had to get a 39.5 and i'm normally a 38, 38.5 at most!


 
Crazy! When I tried them on I was a 39.5 too (which is pretty much my normal size in CL slingback) .... so odd.


----------



## Hipployta

BattyBugs said:


> Thanks, Dessye! I loved Germany, but I *love* Italy. I was there at Christmas time & didn't get to see enough. My son is stationed at Aviano Air Base, which is closest to Venice. He lives off base, so our "base of operations" will be his house. We have Rome, Florence, Pisa, Milan & Venice on the list, for sure. Anything else will be a bonus.



I was stationed in England but I LOVED traveling all over Europe and quite enjoyed Italy.  You'll have great fun. 

Aviano is bit of a trip from Roma though


----------



## Hipployta

I've been sick ALL week and when I log back in I see I'm behind by WAY on too many threads to catch up LOL.

I'm also sick to my stomach about the Winter thread since we're probably going to have a government shut down and thus we of the military will not be getting paid *pout*


----------



## BlondeBarbie

Ok, so the second I saw this one only one thought entered my mind...


"GAGALICIOUS?!?!?!" (Imagine the black part strassed out??!?!?)


----------



## ntntgo

Dessye said:


> Oh no!  That's horrible --- they absolutely must check each shoe before sending them out. You know what, maybe some SAs are starting to take the popularity of CL for granted?...like they don't even have to try and shoes will fly off the shelves (which is partly true at the moment I suppose).
> 
> I'm so sorry this happened to you.  You can get another pair in your size, right? I really hope so!


 

Seriously *Dessye*-that's the way it feels.  They have become order takers and I'm finding myself sending them little gifts for taking care of me.  Didn't it used to be the other way around?  Didn't SAs used to send gifts to their best clients for the amount that they spend with them?  Don't get me wrong, I have great SAs that take great care of me but a lot of them have so many people buying CL that it has just become off putting.

It used to be a privilege to own CLs, now everyone wears them.  It threw me over the edge (and I know I've posted this before) when the babysitter next door showed up in Batiks to baby sit.  I wanted to throw up.

I bought my first pair of CLs in 1997.  So, I consider myself a true collector but there comes a point that something isn't special anymore.  It's getting to that point.

People ask me if I think that CL will run it's course, like Manolo, soon, and my answer is a resounding yes.  There is a law of supply and demand.  No one wants to wear what everyone else has.  Or at least I don't.  Being different in fashion is what sets the risk takers and trend setters apart from the sheep.  I've never been a sheep.

So, back to your initial theory. Yes, I believe that the level of service, not so much with the boutiques, although in some, as with the department stores, is just ridiculous from SAs that have had clients for years that have made them a lot of money buying from them.

There seems to have been a change in who the client is.  Is it us or the SA?


----------



## Dessye

candyapples88 said:


> The shoe you're speaking of is super cute and I think would look even better on!


 
ITA!


----------



## ntntgo

gymangel812 said:


> got a little something from nyc... here's a sneak peak...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry for the crappy pics...
> 
> i got a 37.5... do they run like really small? i'm a 36.5 VP, 36 bianca. my feet are a bit swollen (don't walk several miles in egotinas, lol). they didn't have a 37 for me to compare to. the SA said they got them in 2 days ago and were pretty much sold out. bergdorf only had a few pairs left and weren't my size. i tried on the pigalle plato and i'm a 35! they really go run huge.
> 
> i tried on several pairs at barneys, to figure out sizing. and was trying on the lady peep so i knew what size for very mix... and fell in love with them... oops. can't decide whether to get them. they're red patent. very hot shoes, lol. i have crappy phone pics but they look like frambroise patent. the only thing holding me back from the lady peeps is wanting 3 pairs from f/w collection (one being the $3500 very mix).
> 
> barneys also had roccia python biancas that were gorgeous too.
> 
> saw the mago at a few stores, luckily not really liking them (as expected).
> 
> i'm also on the fence about a chanel green m/l caviar flap. i didn't think anything of it when it came out but saw it in person and omg amazing. here's some pics, but not very color accurate, it's like a neutral dark green:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/100-Auth-Chanel...993?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20b7c8aef9


 

That just goes to show you how different everyone is.  My Clou Noeuds, I had to size up a half size.  I got these same shoes (same color, love BTW) and I got TTS and I had to stick a pad in them because I could have sized down a half size from my TTS.  Isn't that strange?

As far as chiming in on the Chanel of which my other passion lies in, I happen to love that color. I'm not a medium fan because I can't fit enough stuff in it to even go out. (Hence my rarely used custom medium bag).  But I love the color but would prefer it in a Jumbo. 

I also just got the new Lavendar caviar Jumbo today that is to die for.  How much I'll use it???  The color just knocked me out and I couldn't walk away.


----------



## Dessye

ntntgo said:


> Seriously *Dessye*-that's the way it feels. They have become order takers and I'm finding myself sending them little gifts for taking care of me. Didn't it used to be the other way around? Didn't SAs used to send gifts to their best clients for the amount that they spend with them? Don't get me wrong, I have great SAs that take great care of me but a lot of them have so many people buying CL that it has just become off putting.
> 
> It used to be a privilege to own CLs, now everyone wears them. It threw me over the edge (and I know I've posted this before) when the babysitter next door showed up in Batiks to baby sit. I wanted to throw up.
> 
> I bought my first pair of CLs in 1997. So, I consider myself a true collector but there comes a point that something isn't special anymore. It's getting to that point.
> 
> People ask me if I think that CL will run it's course, like Manolo, soon, and my answer is a resounding yes. There is a law of supply and demand. No one wants to wear what everyone else has. Or at least I don't. Being different in fashion is what sets the risk takers and trend setters apart from the sheep. I've never been a sheep.
> 
> So, back to your initial theory. Yes, I believe that the level of service, not so much with the boutiques, although in some, as with the department stores, is just ridiculous from SAs that have had clients for years that have made them a lot of money buying from them.
> 
> There seems to have been a change in who the client is. Is it us or the SA?


 
The babysitter in Batiks???   Wow, maybe you should move to Canada because that would NEVER happen here   Actually I do hope that the popularity does decline a bit because then the factories in Milan might not be as rushed to get orders out and the quality of the product may become more uniform again.

I simply don't understand SAs that are so short-sighted as to not take care of their long-time clients.   When the popularity dies down, these will be the clients that will remain.  So far, I think customer service in boutiques hasn't declined much (in my very, very limited experience, ha).  However, I don't have enough experience with SAs in department stores to comment but I'm not surprised with the decline because this is where most people buy their CLs.

I understand the importance of exclusivity --- here in Toronto, it still feels pretty darn exclusive!  I see people wearing them but it's definitely not common-place.


----------



## jenayb

ntntgo said:


> Seriously *Dessye*-that's the way it feels. They have become order takers and I'm finding myself sending them little gifts for taking care of me. Didn't it used to be the other way around? Didn't SAs used to send gifts to their best clients for the amount that they spend with them? Don't get me wrong, I have great SAs that take great care of me but a lot of them have so many people buying CL that it has just become off putting.
> 
> It used to be a privilege to own CLs, now everyone wears them. It threw me over the edge (and I know I've posted this before) when the babysitter next door showed up in Batiks to baby sit. I wanted to throw up.
> 
> I bought my first pair of CLs in 1997. So, I consider myself a true collector but there comes a point that something isn't special anymore. It's getting to that point.
> 
> People ask me if I think that CL will run it's course, like Manolo, soon, and my answer is a resounding yes. There is a law of supply and demand. No one wants to wear what everyone else has. Or at least I don't. Being different in fashion is what sets the risk takers and trend setters apart from the sheep. I've never been a sheep.
> 
> So, back to your initial theory. Yes, I believe that the level of service, not so much with the boutiques, although in some, as with the department stores, is just ridiculous from SAs that have had clients for years that have made them a lot of money buying from them.
> 
> There seems to have been a change in who the client is. Is it us or the SA?


----------



## ntntgo

Dessye said:


> The babysitter in Batiks???  Wow, maybe you should move to Canada because that would NEVER happen here  Actually I do hope that the popularity does decline a bit because then the factories in Milan might not be as rushed to get orders out and the quality of the product may become more uniform again.
> 
> I simply don't understand SAs that are so short-sighted as to not take care of their long-time clients.  When the popularity dies down, these will be the clients that will remain. So far, I think customer service in boutiques hasn't declined much (in my very, very limited experience, ha). However, I don't have enough experience with SAs in department stores to comment but I'm not surprised with the decline because this is where most people buy their CLs.
> 
> I understand the importance of exclusivity --- here in Toronto, it still feels pretty darn exclusive! I see people wearing them but it's definitely not common-place.


 
*Dessye*-You can't walk 2 feet without seeing a pair of CLs here.  And because they are sold at every Saks Off Fifth and NM outlet, everyone has them.  There is no exclusivity anymore.  They are putting shoes on sale the same season that they come out so a shoe that I paid full price for 3 months prior goes on sale.  It's ridiculous.

Saks started this nonsense a few years ago with that ridiculous sale.  It flooded the market with Louboutins for the masses and now it has become a cattle call.

I don't mean to seem elitist but if you're going to market your product as an elite brand, act like one.

You can't buy a Chanel on line, unless you go on Ebay.  That's supposed to be the beauty of dealing with a privately owned Couture House.  There are so few left.  

I'm just ready to put my whole collection up for sale and move on to a new up and comer.  I'm so frustrated with the whole thing.


----------



## ntntgo

indypup said:


> *gym*, those look gorgeous on you! Love the color!
> 
> *MadameElle*, I think I remember Carlinha saying that those were anthracite eel, but I could be wrong. I would love to see a black eel VP re-released!
> 
> I MUST know what these are... and if they're coming in any other colorways.  Anyone have any ideas??


 

*Indy*
It's called VickyJane by VB and supposedly it's a horrible fit.  It will be available at Robertson only.  It's a collaboration with Victoria Beckham.  From the mgrs that I've spoken to, they didn't order it because of the terrible fit.


----------



## Dessye

Aww, Nat, I'm so sorry you feel that way.   I do remember that Saks sale you are talking about.  That was in the beginning of 09 wasn't it?  That was when my obsession began and I noticed that the Triclo which was new to the Resort Collection 09 had been on sale Xmas 08! 

Oh well, I'll continue to buy CL simply because I just love Msr. Louboutin's exquisite designs and creavity.  I'm also more of a classic clean lines kind of girl.  But I suppose I should branch out a little...


----------



## dhampir2005

Hmmm so I called my SA at nordies and they haven't received the RB Mago at some of the Nordies (notable jersey). Thinking about calling up the boutiques and just biting the bullet? I sized TTS in the black as the 38 had some heel slippage going on.... *crosses fingers*


----------



## mishybelle

ntntgo said:


> OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!Has anyone received the blue Mago with a chip in the miroire toe? My brand new ones came today with a big chip on the top and I am furious because they're like, "too bad, so sad, we don't have anymore in your size". My SA knew how important these were to me and I have them coming in the black/tan colorway. Are they so dumb that they don't bother to check the shoes before they go out???????????:censor:


 
Ugh, that's ridiculous. I'm so sorry, Nat. I would expect that from an online order from a dept store, but not from a SA. Total negligence.


----------



## mishybelle

Ladies,

I wanted to thank you for all of the SA suggestions in Las Vegas. I had a blast for my 30th birthday with DBF. Of course, it was made even better with some CLs thrown in there. Here's what I came home with/had shipped to me:






Left: RB Watersnake Jenny from CL @ the Palazzo
Right: Beige MBB from NM

I'll post some mod shots and back stories in the main CL purchases thread. Thank you, again. I love these babies and was totally inspired (enabled) by you guys.


----------



## jenayb

mishybelle said:


> Ladies,
> 
> I wanted to thank you for all of the SA suggestions in Las Vegas. I had a blast for my 30th birthday with DBF. Of course, it was made even better with some CLs thrown in there. Here's what I came home with/had shipped to me:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Left: RB Watersnake Jenny from CL @ the Palazzo
> Right: Beige MBB from NM
> 
> I'll post some mod shots and back stories in the main CL purchases thread. Thank you, again. I love these babies and was totally inspired (enabled) by you guys.


 
Both are beautiful. Wear in great health!


----------



## Dessye

mishybelle said:


> Ladies,
> 
> I wanted to thank you for all of the SA suggestions in Las Vegas. I had a blast for my 30th birthday with DBF. Of course, it was made even better with some CLs thrown in there. Here's what I came home with/had shipped to me:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Left: RB Watersnake Jenny from CL @ the Palazzo
> Right: Beige MBB from NM
> 
> I'll post some mod shots and back stories in the main CL purchases thread. Thank you, again. I love these babies and was totally inspired (enabled) by you guys.


 
I'm completely salivating over here   Congrats!  They are truely spectacular.


----------



## crystalhowlett

NICE!!!! MISHY great birthday indeed!


----------



## crystalhowlett

Jenay- speaking of paniers??? you sized down?


----------



## jenayb

crystalhowlett said:


> Jenay- speaking of paniers??? you sized down?


 
Yes absolutely! I purchased the Praia in a 39 and it had to go back. I bought all previous season wedges in a 39, but I think this year's run large. (I actually feel that many styles are running curiously large this year.) Anyhow, I took a 38 in the Paniers. The fit is perfect! 

This is actually a smash hit for me this season, and surprisingly so. I have three different variations of this shoe - khaki/khaki, black/black, and black/khaki. They work incredibly well with almost everything! For the price, you can't beat em. Highly recommend!! :okay:


----------



## ashakes

mishybelle said:


> Ladies,
> 
> I wanted to thank you for all of the SA suggestions in Las Vegas. I had a blast for my 30th birthday with DBF. Of course, it was made even better with some CLs thrown in there. Here's what I came home with/had shipped to me:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Left: RB Watersnake Jenny from CL @ the Palazzo
> Right: Beige MBB from NM
> 
> I'll post some mod shots and back stories in the main CL purchases thread. Thank you, again. I love these babies and was totally inspired (enabled) by you guys.



Beautiful purchases!  I am glad you had a happy 30th!


----------



## ashakes

For anybody wondering about the *Magos from Neiman Marcus* ONLINE, they are in fact *140mm*!

The description stated a heel height that should be the 160, but of course 140 showed up as I suspected. LOL  I pre-ordered them online months ago and they just arrived today.


----------



## jenayb

ashakes said:


> For anybody wondering about the *Magos from Neiman Marcus* ONLINE, they are in fact *140mm*!
> 
> The description stated a heel height that should be the 160, but of course 140 showed up as I suspected. LOL I pre-ordered them online months ago and they just arrived today.


 
Congratulations on the Mago! Pics please!


----------



## ashakes

jenaywins said:


> Congratulations on the Mago! Pics please!



I will try to snap a pic in a bit, but I am unsure about holding onto them.  I have several royal blue/electric blue suede CLs already, including rolandos and declics as far as pumps.  They are slightly different enough to keep, BUT I also don't wear closed toe shoes much outside of work, especially once Spring/Summer hits.  

They are beautiful though!


----------



## crystalhowlett

NAP said size half up, plus i figured if i gain weight in my feet(prego in the summer) I'll need a bit of room so I took the 38 UK-NAP, of course i waited a day and all 37,38 sold out on Us site!!! why do i make decisions in the shower! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






jenaywins said:


> Yes absolutely! I purchased the Praia in a 39 and it had to go back. I bought all previous season wedges in a 39, but I think this year's run large. (I actually feel that many styles are running curiously large this year.) Anyhow, I took a 38 in the Paniers. The fit is perfect!
> 
> This is actually a smash hit for me this season, and surprisingly so. I have three different variations of this shoe - khaki/khaki, black/black, and black/khaki. They work incredibly well with almost everything! For the price, you can't beat em. Highly recommend!! :okay:


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

mishybelle said:


> Ladies,
> 
> I wanted to thank you for all of the SA suggestions in Las Vegas. I had a blast for my 30th birthday with DBF. Of course, it was made even better with some CLs thrown in there. Here's what I came home with/had shipped to me:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Left: RB Watersnake Jenny from CL @ the Palazzo
> Right: Beige MBB from NM
> 
> I'll post some mod shots and back stories in the main CL purchases thread. Thank you, again. I love these babies and was totally inspired (enabled) by you guys.



amazing! congrats & happy belated


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

mishybelle said:


> Ladies,
> 
> I wanted to thank you for all of the SA suggestions in Las Vegas. I had a blast for my 30th birthday with DBF. Of course, it was made even better with some CLs thrown in there. Here's what I came home with/had shipped to me:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Left: RB Watersnake Jenny from CL @ the Palazzo
> Right: Beige MBB from NM
> 
> I'll post some mod shots and back stories in the main CL purchases thread. Thank you, again. I love these babies and was totally inspired (enabled) by you guys.



Happy belated Birthday and congratulations on your gorgeous shoes!! That Royal Blue color is just unbelievable!!


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

ntntgo said:


> Has anyone else tried to do S.Os with the new book?  My S.O.s got kicked back from Paris because they didn't like the combination that I was trying to do yet it followed what the book allowed.
> I think I'm off the S.O. thing.  I had great shoes made and they kicked them to the curb.  Not happy.



i had this experience also with a very simple SO.  it really is hit or miss depending on the client, SA, and atelier. Sorry this happened to you  it's a sign that you should save up for fall


----------



## mp4

Yay!  MBP leopards are coming!!!  I was sad when I missed the first round.  I've seen that SCP and the eboutique are getting these.  Is there any intel on what stores will be ordering these?  I will check with my NM SA, but I thought I would ask the experts!

I'll definitely want the 120s...me + super high heels = big problems!

Full disclosure...I only dabble in shoes....handbags are my thing...so I'm not totally up to speed on when shoe orders happen....is it May-ish like in handbag land?

TIA!!!


----------



## yazziestarr

mishybelle said:


> Ladies,
> 
> I wanted to thank you for all of the SA suggestions in Las Vegas. I had a blast for my 30th birthday with DBF. Of course, it was made even better with some CLs thrown in there. Here's what I came home with/had shipped to me:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Left: RB Watersnake Jenny from CL @ the Palazzo
> Right: Beige MBB from NM
> 
> I'll post some mod shots and back stories in the main CL purchases thread. Thank you, again. I love these babies and was totally inspired (enabled) by you guys.



Beautiful choices Mishy! Happy  Birthday!


----------



## clothingguru

*Nat: *Im very sorry to hear that this happened to you with your mago's/ That is unacceptable for the price you are paying for them and the fact that now there is none left in your size. I would be very irritated if i was you. And as far as the boutiques and stores exclusivity as you were saying...i completely understand how frustrating it can be at times when as you say all the shoes you are buying are going on sale and everyone wear CL's now. Here in Canada i rarely see someone in CL's and we dont have that many sales because really only Holts sells Cl's so i dont see that problem here. But if i did it would frustrate me as well. 

Hopefully things will change for the better. 

*Gym:* Gorgeous Clou's! I love them! COngrats!


----------



## Cityfashionista

mishybelle said:


> Ladies,
> 
> I wanted to thank you for all of the SA suggestions in Las Vegas. I had a blast for my 30th birthday with DBF. Of course, it was made even better with some CLs thrown in there. Here's what I came home with/had shipped to me:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Left: RB Watersnake Jenny from CL @ the Palazzo
> Right: Beige MBB from NM
> 
> I'll post some mod shots and back stories in the main CL purchases thread. Thank you, again. I love these babies and was totally inspired (enabled) by you guys.




Happy Birthday! Those are beauties!


----------



## carlinha

*mishy*, happy birthday and congrats on those two beauties!!!  enjoy them!!!


----------



## jenayb

crystalhowlett said:


> NAP said size half up, plus i figured if i gain weight in my feet(prego in the summer) I'll need a bit of room so I took the 38 UK-NAP, of course i waited a day and all 37,38 sold out on Us site!!! why do i make decisions in the shower!


 
NAP is notoriously off on their sizing recommendations.


----------



## crystalhowlett

^^^hahaha i did consider the foot bloating, ugggg i dont need/want my pigs to get bigger hahaha. but i think these will be a pair i will wear all summer long, not to high and fun for summer with a bit of edge. hot prego coming thru. Trying to watch this show about pregnant women that dont give up wearing high heels hahaha.

oh check this utube video its hilarious:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FrpvG3WuLOQ


----------



## KarenBorter

ntntgo said:


> *Dessye*-You can't walk 2 feet without seeing a pair of CLs here.  And because they are sold at every Saks Off Fifth and NM outlet, everyone has them.  There is no exclusivity anymore.  They are putting shoes on sale the same season that they come out so a shoe that I paid full price for 3 months prior goes on sale.  It's ridiculous.
> 
> Saks started this nonsense a few years ago with that ridiculous sale.  It flooded the market with Louboutins for the masses and now it has become a cattle call.
> 
> I don't mean to seem elitist but if you're going to market your product as an elite brand, act like one.
> 
> You can't buy a Chanel on line, unless you go on Ebay.  That's supposed to be the beauty of dealing with a privately owned Couture House.  There are so few left.
> 
> I'm just ready to put my whole collection up for sale and move on to a new up and comer.  I'm so frustrated with the whole thing.



I was honestly shocked the first time I heard you could buy Christian Louboutin at a "department store" ... I had always thought that you could only get them at boutiques and that was the appeal for me. It took FOREVER for me to be able to afford my first pair (you all saw it when I got it) and I loved that it took me so long to get one (kinda like my first tattoo only prettier and more expensive). 

I am sorry your shoe came in damaged *Nat *that is simply unacceptable. And for the SA to be so dismissive about it, also unacceptable. Yes, these are beautiful shoes but I do agree with you and don't think it's "elitist" at all ... these shoes are MEANT to be elitist ... if I could have gotten a pair years ago I would have. I just couldn't afford it (and frankly that's why I am cut off until September). I hope you can sort this out and get your pair of RB. 

On a side note; I had to exchange my pair because of a glue spot on the heel of the left Mago ... I wasn't going to keep a shoe that wasn't perfect and that flaw would have bothered me to no end. Not as huge as a chunk taken out, but a flaw none the less.


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

does anyone know where these will be available? just CL stores or will any of the department stores be getting them?



yazziestarr said:


> Thanks ^SeDuCTive^ and Jenay for the heel height info way back it the thread. Man it just went barreling along over the weekend!
> 
> Im joining the Im in trouble for fall boat. The sobeks are amazing and I  the suede filter. I really didnt thing I could love the Maggie more than I already do but I love it more and more. Cant wait to see the other colors!
> 
> And then there's these. Normally I'm not into strass but these made my heart go all pitter patter and melty! Gosh they're so beautiful!


----------



## crystalhowlett

^^???? heavenly arent they!


----------



## gymangel812

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Crazy! When I tried them on I was a 39.5 too (which is pretty much my normal size in CL slingback) .... so odd.





NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> congrats!!! yes they run small! i had to get a 39.5 and i'm normally a 38, 38.5 at most!



wow this is so odd that the sizing differs so much. did you all 3 try on the taupe?



ntntgo said:


> That just goes to show you how different everyone is.  My Clou Noeuds, I had to size up a half size.  I got these same shoes (same color, love BTW) and I got TTS and I had to stick a pad in them because I could have sized down a half size from my TTS.  Isn't that strange?
> 
> As far as chiming in on the Chanel of which my other passion lies in, I happen to love that color. I'm not a medium fan because I can't fit enough stuff in it to even go out. (Hence my rarely used custom medium bag).  But I love the color but would prefer it in a Jumbo.
> 
> I also just got the new Lavendar caviar Jumbo today that is to die for.  How much I'll use it???  The color just knocked me out and I couldn't walk away.


whoa i didn't know about or see a lavendar caviar flap?! i only saw lamb...

it seems like the green is a good, but fun neutral. i can't do the jumbo, i think it overwhelms me, but i do like the space of it.

i visited madison today. put myself (i think) on the waitlist for black/leopard maggie and black/black altispikes. i asked about a watersnake maggie and she didn't see them in the system so i'm not sure they're being made? i also asked about a red with red altispikes and got the same response. if you heard otherwise about these pairs, let me know as i would prefer the watersnake maggie and red altispikes.


----------



## crystalhowlett

http://forum.purseblog.com/loubouti...w-cls-fall-2011-pics-info-only-no-672194.html

Ever heard this guy on AND1 streetbasketball yell "Oh BABY" when a baller makes a awesome move or dunk,     http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MXsucHcm0aA&feature=related 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sQNPU94Ox_0

well thats what i was saying as i went through the fall line up
oh baby
oh baby
oh baby
oh baby
oh baby


----------



## pixiesparkle

this is totally off topic but last night I went out with DBF and spotted at least 5 girls walking around in red soled heels..the red looks very much like CL red, I couldn't have a close look but I'm pretty sure the styles aren't CL, they looked kinda "cheap"...this is really putting me off wearing my CLs aroundI know I shouldn't feel this way but I can't help it..


----------



## crystalhowlett

could have been pink? I see tons of red(pink soles) and think no way is that a louboutin. dark lighting and at night. 
not here no way no how so many in louisville. I have only seen one true pair, black leather Vp's- chick was on cloud nine and dipping her foot in and out and she did do a louboutin break while sitting at the bar booth. so you know they were real even DH got a look. they were very beautiful!


----------



## Dessye

pixiesparkle said:


> this is totally off topic but last night I went out with DBF and spotted at least 5 girls walking around in red soled heels..the red looks very much like CL red, I couldn't have a close look but I'm pretty sure the styles aren't CL, they looked kinda "cheap"...this is really putting me off wearing my CLs aroundI know I shouldn't feel this way but I can't help it..



They're probably Oh Deer.


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

pixiesparkle said:


> this is totally off topic but last night I went out with DBF and spotted at least 5 girls walking around in red soled heels..the red looks very much like CL red, I couldn't have a close look but I'm pretty sure the styles aren't CL, they looked kinda "cheap"...this is really putting me off wearing my CLs aroundI know I shouldn't feel this way but I can't help it..



Don't feel that way! Who cares what the others are wearing? I mean, I know women dress for other women but as long as you feel good about what you're wearing, who cares what they do?! As far as I'm concerned, look in the mirror, tell yourself, "I look hot!" and then go out and poo-poo on the "wannabes"


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

... oh, and tell yourself, "I'm wearing the real thing... and it's FABULOUS!! You can only DREAM about these babies" and walk on


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

ntntgo said:


> OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!Has anyone received the blue Mago with a chip in the miroire toe?  My brand new ones came today with a big chip on the top and I am furious because they're like, "too bad, so sad, we don't have anymore in your size". My SA knew how important these were to me and I have them coming in the black/tan colorway.  Are they so dumb that they don't bother to check the shoes before they go out???????????:censor:




that's just terrible, terrible.... I've had a similar experience with LV after spending almost 5000$ on a LE bag, there was unravelling thread on the handles! I was basically given the same attitude and the new manager had essentially said "you should even consider yourself fortunate to be able to own one" 

As for you shoes Nat, are you able to return or at least exchange them?
If not, how about bringing them to a good cobbler and ahve the chipped blue metallic part painted? My cobbler recently did a pretty good job of painting a chipped part on my Pigalle Platos.... here's pic. It's less noticeable now. Mine was also brandnew and came with a chip


----------



## pixiesparkle

I waitlisted myself for MBP 150 Leopard Pony today at CL Madrid..They're expecting them late June-July. Does anyone know if US boutiques will be receiving them earlier or around the same time? I don't even know if I can walk in them yet but still..Im so excitedd!!


----------



## ntntgo

CEC.LV4eva said:


> that's just terrible, terrible.... I've had a similar experience with LV after spending almost 5000$ on a LE bag, there was unravelling thread on the handles! I was basically given the same attitude and the new manager had essentially said "you should even consider yourself fortunate to be able to own one"
> 
> As for you shoes Nat, are you able to return or at least exchange them?
> If not, how about bringing them to a good cobbler and ahve the chipped blue metallic part painted? My cobbler recently did a pretty good job of painting a chipped part on my Pigalle Platos.... here's pic. It's less noticeable now. Mine was also brandnew and came with a chip


 
WOW, your cobbler did a really great job.  Do you know how hard it is to make chipped specchio look ok?  Good for you.

I actually sent them back and told them to refund me since they couldn't provide me with the shoe.  I'm not replacing it.  But, thanks for the info.  I'm sure it will be helpful to a lot of people to know that their chipped specchio can be fixed.


----------



## ntntgo

pixiesparkle said:


> this is totally off topic but last night I went out with DBF and spotted at least 5 girls walking around in red soled heels..the red looks very much like CL red, I couldn't have a close look but I'm pretty sure the styles aren't CL, they looked kinda "cheap"...this is really putting me off wearing my CLs aroundI know I shouldn't feel this way but I can't help it..


 

I think that Victoria's Secret shoes have pink soles.  Maybe that's what they were or Oh Deer.  Most likely VS.  They've become quite popular with the younger girls.

Either way, who cares.  With all of the fakes out there, if you know you're wearing what you want to wear, do you really care what anyone else has on?


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

ntntgo said:


> WOW, your cobbler did a really great job.  Do you know how hard it is to make chipped specchio look ok?  Good for you.
> 
> I actually sent them back and told them to refund me since they couldn't provide me with the shoe.  I'm not replacing it.  But, thanks for the info.  I'm sure it will be helpful to a lot of people to know that their chipped specchio can be fixed.



^that's good to know. I'm glad they're refunding you. Hope you'll get your money back soon


----------



## Louboufan

They should be in now. I ordered the RB on Tuesday for my sis and Wed for myself.


dhampir2005 said:


> Hihi! Try Nordies if you can return that pair! They haven't gotten their Blue Magos in yet and I'm the #1 spot for one pair! They're supposed to be in within the next two weeks so try them!


----------



## KarenBorter

pixiesparkle said:


> this is totally off topic but last night I went out with DBF and spotted at least 5 girls walking around in red soled heels..the red looks very much like CL red, I couldn't have a close look but I'm pretty sure the styles aren't CL, they looked kinda "cheap"...this is really putting me off wearing my CLs aroundI know I shouldn't feel this way but I can't help it..



ShoeDazzle is selling a line of shoes now with a pinkish red sole, it could have been from there.


----------



## dhampir2005

Ugh the only store that has them to date was Chicago.... I called like 5 stores on Friday hehehehehe. I'm waiting on Dallas and I'm sitting in the #1 spot on a boutique WL. If it is meant to be 160s then it is meant to be 



Louboufan said:


> They should be in now. I ordered the RB on Tuesday for my sis and Wed for myself.


----------



## pixiesparkle

The Black Mago 140 is available on NAP..they say take a FULL SIZE up 
I went TTS with mine and now I'm worried they won't fit..


----------



## SassySarah

pixiesparkle said:


> The Black Mago 140 is available on NAP..they say take a FULL SIZE up
> I went TTS with mine and now I'm worried they won't fit..



NAP is wrong and consistently are.  I went tts in mine and they fit perfectly!


----------



## gymangel812

pixiesparkle said:


> The Black Mago 140 is available on NAP..they say take a FULL SIZE up
> I went TTS with mine and now I'm worried they won't fit..


i tried them on and they were tts (perhaps a bit big, but not sure enough to size down).


----------



## pixiesparkle

Thanks ladies..phewww what a relief..hopefully DHL guy won't get lost again and deliver my shoes this arvo so I can finally try them on =)


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

SassySarah said:


> NAP is wrong and consistently are.  I went tts in mine and they fit perfectly!



stupid question: when you guys say TTS, do you mean TTS US or TTS Louboutin?? And if you mean TTS Louboutin do you mean the current sizing or old sizing?  I try to offer advice with sizing but am afraid to these days with the changes from size to size. 

For example, my US size is consistently 7.5, but i used to be a 38.5 in almost every Louboutin until the past few seasons, when i could fit into 37.5 or 38s.  For me, the Mago 140 38.5 was absolutely perfect for me, and I am always a 38.5 in Altadama 140s.  I think Jenay is the same as i am as well.  I have a wide foot at the toe box area too.... 

sorry if that was way TMI or weird, but i'm just curious and feel stupid as a CL veteran asking this question.


----------



## LavenderIce

NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> stupid question: when you guys say TTS, do you mean TTS US or TTS Louboutin?? And if you mean TTS Louboutin do you mean the current sizing or old sizing?  I try to offer advice with sizing but am afraid to these days with the changes from size to size.
> 
> For example, my US size is consistently 7.5, but i used to be a 38.5 in almost every Louboutin until the past few seasons, when i could fit into 37.5 or 38s.  For me, the Mago 140 38.5 was absolutely perfect for me, and I am always a 38.5 in Altadama 140s.  I think Jenay is the same as i am as well.  I have a wide foot at the toe box area too....
> 
> sorry if that was way TMI or weird, but i'm just curious and feel stupid as a CL veteran asking this question.



You're not the only one.  I don't know what my TTS (CL or US) is anymore.


----------



## karwood

NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> stupid question: when you guys say TTS, do you mean TTS US or TTS Louboutin?? And if you mean TTS Louboutin do you mean the current sizing or old sizing?  I try to offer advice with sizing but am afraid to these days with the changes from size to size.
> 
> For example, my US size is consistently 7.5, but i used to be a 38.5 in almost every Louboutin until the past few seasons, when i could fit into 37.5 or 38s.  For me, the Mago 140 38.5 was absolutely perfect for me, and I am always a 38.5 in Altadama 140s.  I think Jenay is the same as i am as well.  I have a wide foot at the toe box area too....
> 
> sorry if that was way TMI or weird, but i'm just curious and feel stupid as a CL veteran asking this question.



*Nerdy,* I think this is a VERY good question. I have noticed when people say "TTS"  there appears to be some confusion. Some think it is either your true US size or your true CL size. When I first became a member of TPF and was s in the learning stages of getting familiar with CL  sizing, I was informed  by TPFers that  TTS  meant your "actual" true US size. To this day, I still  refer my TTS as my true US size (38.5). With most CL styles, I wear size 39,  in other words,  I will refer  to it as being 1/2 size up from my TTS. The one thing that I know for certain, is my US shoe size never changes.  On the other hand, I always find the sizes of CL shoes do change based on certain styles. Therefore it seems more logical to me to determine my CL size based on my true US size, not by the inconsistent shoe sizes of certain CL styles. I hope this makes sense.


----------



## Dessye

I agree that that is a really good question, *Nerdy*. When I refer to my TTS, I'm personally referring to my true CL size which is 37.  I think it's important when giving sizing advice to say whether or not one is referring to CL true size or US true size.  I have no idea what my US true size is...


----------



## candyapples88

FINALLY!! You guys are relaying the same confusion I get when people refer to TTS!! For the Mago 140, I went .5 up from US TTS and they fit perfect.


----------



## SassySarah

I guess since we are in the CL forum to me TTS = CL TTS current sizing


----------



## karwood

candyapples88 said:


> FINALLY!! You guys are relaying the same confusion I get when people refer to TTS!! For the Mago, I went .5 up from US TTS and they fit perfect.



then again, what is the heel height of the Mago you are buying? If the heels are 140, then the norm is to go 1/2 size up. When they are 160s,  then  TTS.


----------



## candyapples88

karwood said:


> then again, what is the heel height of the Mago you are buying? If the heels are 140, then the norm is to go 1/2 size up. When they are 160s,  then  TTS.



I'm referring to the 140.


----------



## jenayb

SassySarah said:


> I guess since we are in the CL forum to me TTS = CL TTS current sizing



Ive always felt this same way.


----------



## karwood

SassySarah said:


> I guess since we are in the CL forum to me TTS = CL TTS current sizing





jenaywins said:


> Ive always felt this same way.



Which CL style should I use to determine to be my CL TTS?  

I currently wear:

Bianca size 38-38 1/2
Daffodil size 38
Hyper Prive size 39
Maggie 140 size 39
Maggie 160 size 38 1/2
Calypso size 38
Bibi size 38
Alta Dama size 38.5-39 
Greissimo size 39
MPB size 39


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

jenaywins said:


> Ive always felt this same way.



i think that explains my discrepancies with some of you then hehe

I always thought of TTS as either the original CL sizing or my US sizing.  

Karwood i think my size ranges are exactly the same +/- as yours except mine are just about .5 smaller which i think makes perfect sense from what i know about your CL history!  

But good question...which style should we go by lol


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

karwood said:


> *Nerdy,* I think this is a VERY good question. I have noticed when people say "TTS"  there appears to be some confusion. Some think it is either your true US size or your true CL size. When I first became a member of TPF and was s in the learning stages of getting familiar with CL  sizing, I was informed  by TPFers that  TTS  meant your "actual" true US size. To this day, I still  refer my TTS as my true US size (38.5). With most CL styles, I wear size 39,  in other words,  I will refer  to it as being 1/2 size up from my TTS. The one thing that I know for certain, is my US shoe size never changes.  On the other hand, I always find the sizes of CL shoes do change based on certain styles. Therefore it seems more logical to me to determine my CL size based on my true US size, not by the inconsistent shoe sizes of certain CL styles. I hope this makes sense.



I always try to reference TTS US whenever possible because that's the PERFECT way to put it Kar, my US size is stable, unlike CL which i can't keep up with! I remember always being a 38.5 in CLs and 39/39.5 in booties and now everythings


----------



## jenayb

karwood said:


> Which CL style should I use to determine to be my CL TTS?
> 
> I currently wear:
> 
> Bianca size 38-38 1/2
> Daffodil size 38
> Hyper Prive size 39
> Maggie 140 size 39
> Maggie 160 size 38 1/2
> Calypso size 38
> Bibi size 38
> Alta Dama size 38.5-39
> Greissimo size 39
> MPB size 39



Well, my methodology may not work for everyone, but the way I figure it is I'm a tts 38.5 in CL. Biancas are almost always a half size down and I'm a definite 38 in that style. Styles which call for a half size up typically are always a 39 on me. Everything else which calls for tts is 38.5 for me almost without exception. 

This took a lot of time, trial, and error. This system also isn't for everyone, but it works for me. 

Sorry this became so long winded.


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

^ but i think it's helpful that we're talking about it. it's like the 'dirty little secret' we've all avoided LMAO


----------



## jenayb

NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> ^ but i think it's helpful that we're talking about it. it's like the 'dirty little secret' we've all avoided LMAO





birdy kiss! lol


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

Can anyone tell me more about the *Peach strass lady peep* that is new for fall? When it can be ordered, where it will be available? I normally go through NM but if they aren't getting it I'd rather find a CL boutique soon that will likely have a pair. I have never bought directly from a CL boutique so location suggestions are appreciated, unless someone knows Neiman Marcus is getting them!!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

thanks everyone for explaining TTS. It really helps!


----------



## karwood

jenaywins said:


> Well, my methodology may not work for everyone, but the way I figure it is I'm a tts 38.5 in CL. Biancas are almost always a half size down and I'm a definite 38 in that style. Styles which call for a half size up typically are always a 39 on me. Everything else which calls for tts is 38.5 for me almost without exception.
> 
> This took a lot of time, trial, and error. *This system also isn't for everyone, but it works for me. *
> 
> Sorry this became so long winded.



I guess I can also say my system works for me as well Except for one pair, I have not  had to return or exchange any other styles of CL shoes due to sizing in the last two years.


----------



## karwood

NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> i think that explains my discrepancies with some of you then hehe
> 
> I always thought of TTS as either the original CL sizing or my US sizing.
> 
> Karwood i think my size ranges are exactly the same +/- as yours except mine are just about .5 smaller which i think makes perfect sense from what i know about your CL history!
> 
> But good question...which style should we go by lol



I remember when we would determine our CL sizes based on our old VP size. It was so easy back then, now it is  all too complicated and confusing.


----------



## hazeltt

Is it true the Balota in fram suede is no longer produced? I only know Mount St will be getting in their shipment of RB soon.


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

jenaywins said:


> Well, my methodology may not work for everyone, but the way I figure it is I'm a tts 38.5 in CL. Biancas are almost always a half size down and I'm a definite 38 in that style. Styles which call for a half size up typically are always a 39 on me. Everything else which calls for tts is 38.5 for me almost without exception.
> 
> This took a lot of time, trial, and error. This system also isn't for everyone, but it works for me.
> 
> Sorry this became so long winded.



So true how different feet are different -- in my experience, I'm a 39 TTS and seem to be a 39 in Louboutin as well. I wear a Size 39 in Biancas (tried on a 38.5 -- too small) but 38.5 in the Daffodil.


----------



## jenayb

karwood said:


> I guess I can also say my system works for me as well Except for one pair, I have not  had to return or exchange any other styles of CL shoes due to sizing in the last two years.





Now that is quite a feat for the feet! 

(Thanks, thanks - I'll be here all week!)


----------



## karwood

hazeltt said:


> Is it true the Balota in fram suede is no longer produced? I only know Mount St will be getting in their shipment of RB soon.



I remember *Carlinha* posted that none of the U.S. CL boutiques ordered the framboise Balotas. I _think_ only Sydney and JJR ordered the framboise Balotas and they already received their shipment.


----------



## karwood

jenaywins said:


> Now that is quite a feat for the feet!
> 
> (Thanks, thanks - I'll be here all week!)


----------



## hazeltt

karwood said:


> I remember *Carlinha* posted that none of the U.S. CL boutiques ordered the framboise Balotas. I _think_ only Sydney and JJR ordered the framboise Balotas and they already received their shipment.



I'm just not sure if they will be getting them in again. They're sold out in my size already.


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

karwood said:


> I remember *Carlinha* posted that none of the U.S. CL boutiques ordered the framboise Balotas. I _think_ only Sydney and JJR ordered the framboise Balotas and they already received their shipment.



*Motcomb st. Boutique carries the the Framboise Suede Balota 150*


----------



## Alice1979

LamborghiniGirl said:


> Can anyone tell me more about the *Peach strass lady peep* that is new for fall? When it can be ordered, where it will be available? I normally go through NM but if they aren't getting it I'd rather find a CL boutique soon that will likely have a pair. I have never bought directly from a CL boutique so location suggestions are appreciated, unless someone knows Neiman Marcus is getting them!!



Try emailing eboutique online customer service regarding your inquiry. I have found Amy extremely helpful and quick on replying. She'll let you know which US boutique if any will receive them and help you get on the waitlist by contacting the boutique of your choice if there's more than one. GL!


----------



## hazeltt

^SeDuCTive^ said:


> *Motcomb st. Boutique carries the the Framboise Suede Balota 150*



Thanks! I'm not having high hopes though. The last time I asked all the boutiques in the EU were sold out in my size.


----------



## Dessye

karwood said:


> Which CL style should I use to determine to be my CL TTS?
> 
> I currently wear:
> 
> Bianca size 38-38 1/2
> Daffodil size 38
> Hyper Prive size 39
> Maggie 140 size 39
> Maggie 160 size 38 1/2
> Calypso size 38
> Bibi size 38
> Alta Dama size 38.5-39
> Greissimo size 39
> MPB size 39


 
IMHO, you are a CL TTS 38.5.


----------



## pixiesparkle

karwood said:


> then again, what is the heel height of the Mago you are buying? If the heels are *140*, then t*he norm is to go 1/2 size up*. When they are 160s,  then  TTS.





candyapples88 said:


> I'm referring to the 140.


ush:oh no, I went *TTS* (by that I mean my usual CL size which is 37.5) *bummer* now I'll have to continue waiting for another day or 2 to find out if they fit (I really really hope they do)
DHL failed to deliver my shoes YET AGAIN today and I'm not even sure if I will receive them tmr.. I paid nearly 100GBP for Express Shipping and it's been exactly a week since my shoes left London (and arrived in Sydney the next day according to tracking record)..that's not right is it? I've received parcels from TopShop within 4-5 days with standard shipping before
:cry: I just hope they're not damaged during transit


----------



## jenayb

pixiesparkle said:


> ush:oh no, I went *TTS* (by that I mean my usual CL size which is 37.5) *bummer* now I'll have to continue waiting for another day or 2 to find out if they fit (I really really hope they do)
> DHL failed to deliver my shoes YET AGAIN today and I'm not even sure if I will receive them tmr.. I paid nearly 100GBP for Express Shipping and it's been exactly a week since my shoes left London (and arrived in Sydney the next day according to tracking record)..that's not right is it? I've received parcels from TopShop within 4-5 days with standard shipping before
> :cry: I just hope they're not damaged during transit



I take my 140s TTS so... There is definitely hope. All feet are different.


----------



## candyapples88

pixiesparkle said:


> ush:oh no, I went *TTS* (by that I mean my usual CL size which is 37.5) *bummer* now I'll have to continue waiting for another day or 2 to find out if they fit (I really really hope they do)
> DHL failed to deliver my shoes YET AGAIN today and I'm not even sure if I will receive them tmr.. I paid nearly 100GBP for Express Shipping and it's been exactly a week since my shoes left London (and arrived in Sydney the next day according to tracking record)..that's not right is it? I've received parcels from TopShop within 4-5 days with standard shipping before
> :cry: I just hope they're not damaged during transit



If that's your usual CL size then you might be ok. I was referring to my US TTS. Is your usual CL size different than your US size?


----------



## pixiesparkle

jenaywins said:


> I take my 140s TTS so... There is definitely hope. All feet are different.


ohh *Jenay* did you get your RB Mago in 140? Or were you referring to CL styles on 140mm heels in general? If the fit of Mago is similar to Maggie then I'm positive that they will require some breaking in but will fit nicely after a while



candyapples88 said:


> If that's your usual CL size then you might be ok. I was referring to my US TTS. Is your usual CL size different than your US size?


this is embarassing but I don't actually know what my US size is...All of my flats are either Chanel (37.5-38) or Salvatore Ferragamo (size 7), heels I have are all over the place and sizing changes depending on styles (closed toe or peep toes) so that probably won't help..I think SF uses US sizing and if that's the case then I guess I'm a US 7?


----------



## SassySarah

pixiesparkle said:


> ohh *Jenay* did you get your RB Mago in 140? Or were you referring to CL styles on 140mm heels in general? If the fit of Mago is similar to Maggie then I'm positive that they will require some breaking in but will fit nicely after a while
> 
> 
> this is embarassing but I don't actually know what my US size is...All of my flats are either Chanel (37.5-38) or Salvatore Ferragamo (size 7), heels I have are all over the place and sizing changes depending on styles (closed toe or peep toes) so that probably won't help..I think SF uses US sizing and if that's the case then I guess I'm a US 7?



My black Mago 140 I went TTS my CL size. Half size up for me was huge my finger fit in the gap in the back. Every foot is different and every shoe is hand made so it can vary too.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Dessye said:


> IMHO, you are a CL TTS 38.5.


 
Really? I would say based on this *Karwood *is a US size 8.5 and a CL TTS 39. Maybe with the new sizing she would be a CL TTS 38.5 since everything seems to be running larger than previous seasons?


----------



## karwood

SassySarah said:


> My black Mago 140 I went TTS my CL size. Half size up for me was huge my finger fit in the gap in the back. Every foot is different and every shoe is hand made so it can vary too.



Again, not all feet are created equal. Some feet are wide, some are narrow, some have short toes, some have long toes, etc.


----------



## gymangel812

jenaywins said:


> Well, my methodology may not work for everyone, but the way I figure it is I'm a tts 38.5 in CL. Biancas are almost always a half size down and I'm a definite 38 in that style. Styles which call for a half size up typically are always a 39 on me. Everything else which calls for tts is 38.5 for me almost without exception.
> 
> This took a lot of time, trial, and error. This system also isn't for everyone, but it works for me.
> 
> Sorry this became so long winded.


this is how i do it too. i go with VP size as my TTS.


----------



## lozzaa

Hi ladies! I don't know what the intel is on the new maggies, but I was just in contact with Motcomb St.  The SA there said they would be available in:
Leopard/Black
Suede - Oyster(?) and red, dark blue, perhaps black??
Patent - nude and black

I was also told that no styles would be available for pre-order from that store until mid-may, as she doesn't yet know what they will be getting in.


----------



## karwood

Dessye said:


> IMHO, you are a CL TTS 38.5.





nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Really? I would say based on this *Karwood *is a US size 8.5 and a CL TTS 39. Maybe with the new sizing she would be a CL TTS 38.5 since everything seems to be running larger than previous seasons?



Naaaaakkkkiiieeee!!!

You are right!  I once considered my CL TTS to be 39 (my old VP size).  However with today new styles running larger than in the previous years, I really cannot determine what is my CL TTS. In the last year, I have purchased CL shoes ranging from sizes 38 to 39.


----------



## jenayb

pixiesparkle said:


> ohh *Jenay* did you get your RB Mago in 140? Or were you referring to CL styles on 140mm heels in general? If the fit of Mago is similar to Maggie then I'm positive that they will require some breaking in but will fit nicely after a while


 
Sorry, I was referring to both of my Maggie 140s. My Magos are both 160s. The fit of the Mago is very similar to the Maggie, yes.  

I honestly think you are going to be ok! :okay:


----------



## Dessye

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Really? I would say based on this *Karwood *is a US size 8.5 and a CL TTS 39. Maybe with the new sizing she would be a CL TTS 38.5 since everything seems to be running larger than previous seasons?


 
Actually, you are probably right --- for some styles, it looks like she's between 38.5 but for other styles she's 39 in CLs.  I suppose it depends on toe length as my toes are really, really long    I use my Altadama and VP size as my true benchmark.

Sorry, *Kar* - talking about you in third person


----------



## jenayb

The black Mago colourway is now available at the eComm.

http://us.christianlouboutin.com/mago-160mm-1.html


----------



## Clooky001

lozzaa said:


> Hi ladies! I don't know what the intel is on the new maggies, but I was just in contact with Motcomb St.  The SA there said they would be available in:
> Leopard/Black
> Suede - Oyster(?) and red, dark blue, perhaps black??
> Patent - nude and black
> 
> I was also told that no styles would be available for pre-order from that store until mid-may, as she doesn't yet know what they will be getting in.



They haven't even received their look book yet, I was told 5th may... I know they will def be receiving the maggie in oyster/red = grey/red as harvey nics told me.


----------



## pixiesparkle

hehe..it seems many stores are getting the Mago this week..Saks got them and Sydney CL boutique also received their "surprise" shipment of Mago this week, in both colours


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Really? I would say based on this *Karwood *is a US size 8.5 and a CL TTS 39. Maybe with the new sizing she would be a CL TTS 38.5 since everything seems to be running larger than previous seasons?



lol! i totally didn't mean to start a shenanigan over this.


----------



## Dessye

lozzaa said:


> Hi ladies! I don't know what the intel is on the new maggies, but I was just in contact with Motcomb St. The SA there said they would be available in:
> Leopard/Black
> Suede - Oyster(?) and red, dark blue, perhaps black??
> Patent - nude and black
> 
> I was also told that no styles would be available for pre-order from that store until mid-may, as she doesn't yet know what they will be getting in.


 
The nude/nude colorway is in patent?  I suppose it depends which part of the shoe is patent and which is leather.  I would like the nude patent on the vamp and nude leather on the upper...


----------



## Dessye

NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> lol! i totally didn't mean to start a shenanigan over this.


 
It's a really good question because sometimes we end up talking apples and oranges with sizing.


----------



## dhampir2005

Which Saks?!!!



pixiesparkle said:


> hehe..it seems many stores are getting the Mago this week..Saks got them and Sydney CL boutique also received their "surprise" shipment of Mago this week, in both colours


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

dhampir2005 said:


> Which Saks?!!!


 
I saw the black/cream mago 140mm at both Saks and Nordstrom in Houston yesterday.


----------



## dhampir2005

*Nakedmosher2of3!!!* You're in Houston too?!!! We should arrange a meet!

I did check out Saks, but I had a pair of the black/cream in a 37.5 shipped from Chicago to Nordies through an SA there and just picked them up today! I'm on the hunt for the RB Magos... I am on a boutique waitlist in the top spot, but I would prefer the 140 over the 160.... too ankle-breaky for my previously broken ankle KWIM?



nakedmosher2of3 said:


> I saw the black/cream mago 140mm at both Saks and Nordstrom in Houston yesterday.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

dhampir2005 said:


> *Nakedmosher2of3!!!* You're in Houston too?!!! We should arrange a meet!
> 
> I did check out Saks, but I had a pair of the black/cream in a 37.5 shipped from Chicago to Nordies through an SA there and just picked them up today! I'm on the hunt for the RB Magos... I am on a boutique waitlist in the top spot, but I would prefer the 140 over the 160.... too ankle-breaky for my previously broken ankle KWIM?


 
Only for the next few days. I come down to Houston every few months to visit my sister and shop (of course).


----------



## dhampir2005

Hmmm.... be around Saturday? 

I have a legal brief due Friday and everyone in my section is blackout drinking afterwards so I will be out of comission Friday. I'd love to meet another tpfer! I can even wear my new shoes out! One of the NIB 3 pairs that no one else appreciates!




nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Only for the next few days. I come down to Houston every few months to visit my sister and shop (of course).


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

dhampir2005 said:


> Hmmm.... be around Saturday?
> 
> I have a legal brief due Friday and everyone in my section is blackout drinking afterwards so I will be out of comission Friday. I'd love to meet another tpfer! I can even wear my new shoes out! One of the NIB 3 pairs that no one else appreciates!


 
Nope, sorry!! Leaving Thursday, already been here for a couple days.  


Back on topic - Nothing new at the department stores in the galleria (well nothing we don't already know about at least).

I thought the powder pink watersnake rosellas were super cute though! - those were at NM.


----------



## dhampir2005

Update for the Houston girls btw! There is a newly returned pair of RB WS ADs in a 37.5 courtesy of me! I just brought them back today. I don't know if it is the WS instead of leather, but they were the tighest fit I've ever had with a 37.5! I debated about sizing up but decided to just let them go. So jump on it Houston ladies!

Oops forgot to mention at the Galleria NM!



nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Nope, sorry!! Leaving Thursday, already been here for a couple days.
> 
> 
> Back on topic - Nothing new at the department stores in the galleria (well nothing we don't already know about at least).
> 
> I thought the powder pink watersnake rosellas were super cute though! - those were at NM.


----------



## pixiesparkle

dhampir2005 said:


> Update for the Houston girls btw! There is a newly returned pair of RB WS ADs in a 37.5 courtesy of me! I just brought them back today. I don't know if it is the WS instead of leather, but they were the tighest fit I've ever had with a 37.5! I debated about sizing up but decided to just let them go. So jump on it Houston ladies!
> 
> Oops forgot to mention at the Galleria NM!



*dhampir2005* is 37.5 your TTS? I'm debating abt whether I should get them as well..online it says that they're TTS..I orginally wanted the RB WS Bianca but because I couldn't find them anywhere that would ship to Australia I moved on to the *RB WS Altadama*..The RB is stunning, however I'm not sure if I'll get much use out of the Altas, I've never really been a peep toe girl:wondering
What do you ladies think? Get them or pass?


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

pixiesparkle said:


> *dhampir2005* is 37.5 your TTS? I'm debating abt whether I should get them as well..online it says that they're TTS..I orginally wanted the RB WS Bianca but because I couldn't find them anywhere that would ship to Australia I moved on to the *RB WS Altadama*..The RB is stunning, however I'm not sure if I'll get much use out of the Altas, I've never really been a peep toe girl:wondering
> *What do you ladies think? Get them or pass?*



Are you kidding? We're all enablers here! Get them!


----------



## hazeltt

Mago (140?) Is available on NAP! Size 38 only.


----------



## PyAri

pixiesparkle said:


> *dhampir2005* is 37.5 your TTS? I'm debating abt whether I should get them as well..online it says that they're TTS..I orginally wanted the RB WS Bianca but because I couldn't find them anywhere that would ship to Australia I moved on to the *RB WS Altadama*..The RB is stunning, however I'm not sure if I'll get much use out of the Altas, I've never really been a peep toe girl:wondering
> What do you ladies think? Get them or pass?


The RB ADs make my heart swoon.  Get them!!!!


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

Ladies, will the MMP 120 in leopard Pony will be re-released?
Anyone!
TIA"


----------



## Cityfashionista

^SeDuCTive^ said:


> Ladies, will the MMP 120 in leopard Pony will be re-released?
> Anyone!
> TIA"




I think so.


----------



## dhampir2005

I'm pretty sure 37.5 is my tts and I'm actually most likely a smaller  37.5. I got the Lady Clou, Numero Prives, Mago 140 in black (waiting on  RB in 140 or 160, just want one and whichever one pops first is it), and  the Maralena's all in a 37.5. I've heard the Maralena runs small, and  b/c of the short 140 toe box some ppl sized up. the 37.5 fit me  perfectly for both. The only shoe I sized up for were the Chouquette in a  38. The sizing seemed really off and I could've done a 37.5 in the  toutenkaboucle which is said to run small too!


However as a disclaimer about my slender odd shaped foot. I have mortons  (longer 2nd toe) and my toes are somewhat chubby even though my foot is  super skinny. Thus the toebox has to be comfy for the whole issue. My  main issue was that the peep toe really crushed my 2nd toe and it didn't  fit through the peep toe b/c of my super chubby big toe. This in turn  cramped my foot into the other three toes and thus too much pain for me!

If you do not have morton's or chubb-tastic toes seriously... GET  THEM!!! But as a side note make sure you can return/exchange, because  I've seen some of the RB WS ADs with a pretty spotty dye job. My pair  was great so try calling the Houston Galleria NM! And yes, they are GORGEOUS IRL



pixiesparkle said:


> *dhampir2005* is 37.5 your TTS? I'm debating abt whether I should get them as well..online it says that they're TTS..I orginally wanted the RB WS Bianca but because I couldn't find them anywhere that would ship to Australia I moved on to the *RB WS Altadama*..The RB is stunning, however I'm not sure if I'll get much use out of the Altas, I've never really been a peep toe girl:wondering
> What do you ladies think? Get them or pass?


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

Cityfashionista said:


> I think so.



*Thanx City 
Which Boutique...  girls *


----------



## BlondeBarbie

jenaywins said:


> The black Mago colourway is now available at the eComm.
> 
> http://us.christianlouboutin.com/mago-160mm-1.html


 

Eeep!! They have my size!!  MUST RESIST!!! LOL!!


----------



## elfgirl

Saks ATL got in the WS AD...but no Grenadine! Only RB.


----------



## dhampir2005

Ladies has anyone seen the Blue mago in a 37.5? I'm hoping for the 140s rather than 160s, but am top spot for a 160... TIA!


----------



## Dessye

pixiesparkle said:


> *dhampir2005* is 37.5 your TTS? I'm debating abt whether I should get them as well..online it says that they're TTS..I orginally wanted the RB WS Bianca but because I couldn't find them anywhere that would ship to Australia I moved on to the *RB WS Altadama*..The RB is stunning, however I'm not sure if I'll get much use out of the Altas, I've never really been a peep toe girl:wondering
> What do you ladies think? Get them or pass?


 
I find the ADs run anyway between TTS and 1/2 size up and I'm talking CL true size.  Mine are 37 but I could do 37.5.


----------



## Cityfashionista

^SeDuCTive^ said:


> *Thanx City
> Which Boutique...  girls *




I'm not sure. I asked JJR to put me down for a pair but I didn't specify height.


----------



## crystalhowlett

^SeDuCTive^ said:


> Ladies, will the MMP 120 in leopard Pony will be re-released?
> Anyone!
> TIA"


 
re released for fall. umm 70 days(fall release per CL site) or so. they were just on bluefly as well!! i would call a boutique and have them put u on the list.


----------



## jenayb

crystalhowlett said:


> re released for fall. umm 70 days(fall release per CL site) or so. they were just on bluefly as well!! i would call a boutique and have them put u on the list.


 
That was the 150mm which was on Bluefly.


----------



## karwood

^SeDuCTive^ said:


> Ladies, will the MMP 120 in leopard Pony will be re-released?
> Anyone!
> TIA"





^SeDuCTive^ said:


> *Thanx City
> Which Boutique...  girls *





crystalhowlett said:


> re released for fall. umm 70 days(fall release per CL site) or so. they were just on bluefly as well!! i would call a boutique and have them put u on the list.




The Madame Butterfly leopard ponyhair 120mm  will be re-released but it  will ONLY be available on the CL e-boutique. The MBP leopard ponyhair 150mm will be available at following boutiques: Madison & Horatio (New York), Costa Mesa (California), Miami  and Dallas.


----------



## Dessye

karwood said:


> The Madame Butterfly leopard ponyhair 120mm will be re-released but it will ONLY be available on the CL e-boutique. The 150mm will be available at following boutiques: Madison & Horatio (New York), Costa Mesa (California), Miami and Dallas.


 
Thanks for the intel *Kar*!!!!


----------



## jenayb

karwood said:


> The Madame Butterfly leopard ponyhair 120mm will be re-released but it will ONLY be available on the CL e-boutique. The MBP leopard ponyhair 150mm will be available at following boutiques: Madison & Horatio (New York), Costa Mesa (California), Miami and Dallas.


 
I'm honestly surprised that they are re-releasing both heel heights. 

Honestly, it makes them less rare and sought after IMHO.


----------



## karwood

jenaywins said:


> I'm honestly surprised that they are re-releasing both heel heights.
> 
> Honestly, it makes them less rare and sought after IMHO.



I guess they are back due to popular demand.


----------



## jenayb

karwood said:


> I guess they are back due to popular demand.


 
They are beautiful.


----------



## candyapples88

jenaywins said:


> They are beautiful.



Do you like your 120s or would you have preferred the 150s?


----------



## karwood

jenaywins said:


> They are beautiful.



Indeed they are. Yesterday,  I took my  MBP leopard out of their shoebox and I thought the exact same thing.


----------



## jenayb

candyapples88 said:


> Do you like your 120s or would you have preferred the 150s?


 


Very good question. TBH, I now have both heel heights - or will soon, I should say. I feel that although they are technically the same style, they are two very different shoes and look completely different on. The 120 is obviously much more subdued than the 150. I feel that the 120 is very pretty and feminine, while the 150 adds a real va-va-voom feel to any outfit, if that makes sense. 

I honestly justified owning both, but if I were to choose... I would go with the 120. It's just more wearable IMHO.


----------



## jenayb

karwood said:


> I was looking at MBP leopard yesterday and I was thinking the exact same thing.


 
Just have to mention - I love the pic of yours in your slideshow. The red polish is just amazing with the leopard.


----------



## karwood

jenaywins said:


> Very good question. TBH, I now have both heel heights - or will soon, I should say. I feel that although they are technically the same style, they are two very different shoes and look completely different on. The 120 is obviously much more subdued than the 150. I feel that the 120 is very pretty and feminine, while the 150 adds a real va-va-voom feel to any outfit, if that makes sense.
> 
> I honestly justified owning both, but if I were to choose... I would go with the 120. It's just more wearable IMHO.



Yes!


----------



## jenayb

karwood said:


> Yes!


 
Oh are you getting the 120 as well when it comes out!? 

 Say yes!


----------



## karwood

jenaywins said:


> Just have to mention - I love the pic of yours in your slideshow. The red polish is just amazing with the leopard.


----------



## karwood

jenaywins said:


> Oh are you getting the 120 as well when it comes out!?
> 
> Say yes!



Not getting the MBP 120, but I am getting two other styles  of leopards


----------



## jenayb

karwood said:


> Not getting the MBP 120, but I am getting two other styles of leopards


 
Ooh la la!

artyhat:


----------



## surlygirl

karwood said:


> Indeed they are. Yesterday, I took my MBP leopard out of their shoebox and I thought the exact same thing.


 


jenaywins said:


> Just have to mention - I love the pic of yours in your slideshow. The red polish is just amazing with the leopard.


 
yes! i actually went to look at *karwood's* pictures when i was debating over the leopard daffs and the leopard MPBs! but then i don't think there's a shoe that doesn't look divine on, *k*!!!

and *jenay*, i agree ... the two heel heights are sooooo different. i can totally see owning both heel heights ( or multiple variations of leopard if the fall leopard ends up being drastically different! ) <--- *surly gets her multiple MBP justification on record early*



karwood said:


> Not getting the MBP 120, but I am getting two other styles of leopards


 
can't wait to see!


----------



## karwood

surlygirl said:


> yes! i actually went to look at *karwood's* pictures when i was debating over the leopard daffs and the leopard MPBs! but then i don't think there's a shoe that doesn't look divine on, *k*!!!
> 
> and *jenay*, i agree ... the two heel heights are sooooo different. i can totally see owning both heel heights ( or multiple variations of leopard if the fall leopard ends up being drastically different! ) <--- *surly gets her multiple MBP justification on record early*
> 
> 
> 
> can't wait to see!



Thank you, *surly!* Actually, one of the shoes I got is my "returner's remorse" shoes. I think you know which one's I'm talking about. Well, after I returned them, I could not stop thinking about them. I knew in my heart that I needed to get them back.


----------



## crystalhowlett

Thank you both (karwood jenay).  U know need all the help I can get :girlwhack:


----------



## surlygirl

karwood said:


> Thank you, *surly!* Actually, one of the shoes I got is my "returner's remorse" shoes. I think you know which one's I'm talking about. Well, after I returned them, I could not stop thinking about them. I knew in my heart that I had to get them back.


 
yay!!!  they are amazing. i am having non-buyer's remorse on that pair! and especially knowing that the leopard print is totally different. if my size pops up, i am definitely going to "pounce" ... like a leopard or a cheetah!


----------



## karwood

surlygirl said:


> yay!!!  they are amazing. i am having non-buyer's remorse on that pair! and especially knowing that the leopard print is totally different. if my size pops up, i am definitely going to "pounce" ... like a leopard or a cheetah!



what size are you looking for?


----------



## SassySarah

dhampir2005 said:


> Ladies has anyone seen the Blue mago in a 37.5? I'm hoping for the 140s rather than 160s, but am top spot for a 160... TIA!



Nordstrom is still receiving shipments of the 140 RB this week and next week. I'm at the top of the list for my size.


----------



## karwood

SassySarah said:


> Nordstrom is still receiving shipments of the 140 RB this week and next week. I'm at the top of the list for my size.



congrats.


----------



## SassySarah

karwood said:


> congrats.



Thanks!  I can't wait!


----------



## Louboufan

You decided not to keep the black/beige? Because of how that color looked on you I can't stop thinking about it!


SassySarah said:


> Nordstrom is still receiving shipments of the 140 RB this week and next week. I'm at the top of the list for my size.


----------



## jenayb

surlygirl said:


> and *jenay*, i agree ... the two heel heights are sooooo different. i can totally see owning both heel heights ( or multiple variations of leopard if the fall leopard ends up being drastically different! ) <--- *surly gets her multiple MBP justification on record early*


 
Absolutely! I will try to post pictures of the 150mm vs 120mm side by side later tonight!


----------



## SassySarah

Louboufan said:


> You decided not to keep the black/beige? Because of how that color looked on you I can't stop thinking about it!



Oh no I am keeping those too!  I just needed both colors.


----------



## karwood

jenaywins said:


> Absolutely! I will try to post pictures of the 150mm vs 120mm side by side later tonight!



Did you get a pair of the MPB leopard 150?


----------



## jenayb

karwood said:


> Did you get a pair of the MPB leopard 150?


 
 

Pray that the UPS man comes after 5pm!!


----------



## karwood

SassySarah said:


> Oh no I am keeping those too!  I just needed both colors.



ITA!! Although they are the same styles, the colors is what makes each pair look uniquely different from the other.


----------



## karwood

jenaywins said:


> Pray that the UPS man comes after 5pm!!




You are so full of surprises this week! Where did you find them?


----------



## yazziestarr

SassySarah said:


> Nordstrom is still receiving shipments of the 140 RB this week and next week. I'm at the top of the list for my size.



I know they are going to show up while I'm on vacation out of the country I just know it!


----------



## jenayb

karwood said:


> You are so full of surprises this week! Where did you find them?


 
 

I know, right?! This week has seriously been one shock after another for me.

I managed to get in on the Bluefly situation... More on that later!


----------



## karwood

jenaywins said:


> I know, right?! This week has seriously been one shock after another for me.
> 
> I managed to get in on the Bluefly situation... More on that later!



Oh WOW!!! You were one of the VERY lucky few to score the MBP  from BlueFly! I read that they sold out in just minutes. You have certainly  had a very "winning" week!


----------



## dhampir2005

Hahaha okay good. I have two SAs at two Nordies doing overtime for me. I contacted one store that is getting some and an SA has promised to hold them for me and call me as soon as they get in. Thanks!



SassySarah said:


> Nordstrom is still receiving shipments of the 140 RB this week and next week. I'm at the top of the list for my size.


----------



## jenayb

karwood said:


> Oh WOW!!! You were one of the VERY lucky few to score the MBP from BlueFly! I read that they sold out in just minutes. You have certainly had a very "winning" week!


 
Winning, duh!  Hehe. 

Yes... I was very lucky indeed. I still can't believe it..


----------



## *MJ*

:ninja:


----------



## gymangel812

jenaywins said:


> Very good question. TBH, I now have both heel heights - or will soon, I should say. I feel that although they are technically the same style, they are two very different shoes and look completely different on. The 120 is obviously much more subdued than the 150. I feel that the 120 is very pretty and feminine, while the 150 adds a real va-va-voom feel to any outfit, if that makes sense.
> 
> I honestly justified owning both, but if I were to choose... I would go with the 120. It's just more wearable IMHO.


pbi but i'd go with the 120 too. i have to 120 and they are very wearable and easy. i think i like the look a bit better too.


----------



## jenayb

*MJ* said:


> :ninja:


----------



## jenayb

gymangel812 said:


> pbi but i'd go with the 120 too. i have to 120 and they are very wearable and easy. i think i like the look a bit better too.


 
Definitely very wearable! And beautiful!


----------



## MsCav2

Anyone know the retail of the MBP Leopard 150 ? and the New Maggie 160 Nude Patent/Nude Suede retail? have to ensure the wallet wont collapse on shoe purchases


----------



## jenayb

MsCav2 said:


> Anyone know the retail of the MBP Leopard 150 ? and the New Maggie 160 Nude Patent/Nude Suede retail? have to ensure the wallet wont collapse on shoe purchases


 
The Maggie 160 was $895 retail. The Leopard MBP 150 was $1095 I think...?


----------



## karwood

jenaywins said:


> The Maggie 160 was $895 retail. The Leopard MBP 150 was $1095 I think...?



That sounds about  right. I got my MBP from mytheresa.com and paid around $900. I was very happy with my savings, because I do remember the MBP cost over $1k at the US CL boutique.


----------



## *MJ*

Yes, the Leopard MBP 150 was $1095


----------



## MsCav2

Thanks ladies I hope there are NO price increases because the MBP leopard 150/ Nude Maggie 160 / Daf Booty are all musthaves  cant over spend my fall limit ... otherwise :banned: LOL


----------



## MadameElle

jenaywins said:


> I know, right?! This week has seriously been one shock after another for me.
> 
> I managed to get in on the Bluefly situation... More on that later!



Congrats on getting the MBP leopard 150 for such a deal.  I have to wait for mine and it will cost me around $1095-$1195 (per the SA).


----------



## jenayb

MadameElle said:


> Congrats on getting the MBP leopard 150 for such a deal. I have to wait for mine and it will cost me around $1095-$1195 (per the SA).


 
Thank you!


----------



## BattyBugs

I have shot my shoe wad until after Italy. I already had a pair on the way (before San Francisco), then had a "meant to be" pair fall into my lap while there. Those are being shipped, since there was no room to carry them back. I'm seriously hoping I can hold out.


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

BattyBugs said:


> I have shot my shoe wad until after Italy. I already had a pair on the way (before San Francisco), then had a "meant to be" pair fall into my lap while there. Those are being shipped, since there was no room to carry them back. I'm seriously hoping I can hold out.



Yeah, I keep telling myself the same thing except mine is "until after this mess with the government shut down is over with." Where in Italy? Hands down my favorite country to visit


----------



## jeNYC

Will the MBP Leopard 120 cost less than the 150?


----------



## pixiesparkle

I finally got my RB Mago 140 today  They are absolutely stunning and I'm sooo relieved that they fit! My toes feel a little cramped up in the toe box but other than that they're extremely comfortable to walk in. The suede is really soft, much nicer compared to the suede on my Bibi. There is a significant amount of toe cleavage for me (since I have long toes), is that the same case with any of you? 





I'm so eager to wear them out but I guess I should take them to the cobbler first!


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

Oh wow I got ripped off I paid over $1400 for my MBPs leopard from David Jones because they were retail $1395 plus $85.00 for shipping! when I asked the Horatio Boutique about seeing about doing an SO on them before Meagh found them for me at David Jones the SA told me they were original around $1300 and would have to pay the 30% up charge!


----------



## pixiesparkle

adctd2onlnshpng said:


> Oh wow I got ripped off I paid over $1400 for my MBPs leopard from David Jones because they were retail $1395 plus $85.00 for shipping! when I asked the Horatio Boutique about seeing about doing an SO on them before Meagh found them for me at David Jones the SA told me they were original around $1300 and would have to pay the 30% up charge!


Is there a DJ in the US or are you referring to the one in Australia? I know that CL prices at David Jones in Australia as well as the CL boutique here are usually 200AUD+ more expensive than the US due to customs and shipping..etc..also some department stores charge extra 10% admin charge or even more..


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

pixiesparkle said:


> Is there a DJ in the US or are you referring to the one in Australia? I know that CL prices at David Jones in Australia as well as the CL boutique here are usually 200AUD+ more expensive than the US due to customs and shipping..etc..also some department stores charge extra 10% admin charge or even more..




no I got them DJ in Australia but even the SA at Horatio told me they were around $1300 plus 30% up charge when I asked about a Special order,  so confusing!


----------



## pixiesparkle

adctd2onlnshpng said:


> no I got them DJ in Australia but even the SA at Horatio told me they were around $1300 plus 30% up charge when I asked about a Special order,  so confusing!


I'm pretty sure the original price for them before was either $1095 or $1195 (when BlueFly had them on the site few days ago it says RRP was 1095 if Im not mistaken), but definitely not $1300..Could it be that the SA at Horatio gave you that price because they're increasing the price when this style is re-released in Fall? This is just my speculation..but hopefully I'm wrong..


----------



## MadameElle

pixiesparkle said:


> I finally got my RB Mago 140 today  They are absolutely stunning and I'm sooo relieved that they fit! My toes feel a little cramped up in the toe box but other than that they're extremely comfortable to walk in. The suede is really soft, much nicer compared to the suede on my Bibi. There is a significant amount of toe cleavage for me (since I have long toes), is that the same case with any of you?
> 
> I'm so eager to wear them out but I guess I should take them to the cobbler first!



I have short-average toes and I have major toe cleavage showing with my Mago 160, IMO.


----------



## MadameElle

pixiesparkle said:


> I'm pretty sure the original price for them before was either $1095 or $1195 (when BlueFly had them on the site few days ago it says RRP was 1095 if Im not mistaken), but definitely not $1300..Could it be that the SA at Horatio gave you that price because they're increasing the price when this style is re-released in Fall? This is just my speculation..but hopefully I'm wrong..



The SA I spoke to when I asked to be put on a waitlist said it should be around $1095 - $1195.


----------



## pixiesparkle

MadameElle said:


> I have short-average toes and I have major toe cleavage showing with my Mago 160, IMO.


oh then it's not just me..I was a little concerned as my toes do appear like they're bent to fit in the toe box as well..just to be safe I'm going to my local boutique today to try on the 38 that I got on hold for me.


----------



## jenayb

Ok, so! 

For those of you debating the Leopard MBP 120 vs 150, I've taken some comparison shots that I'd like to share. I hope this assists someone in making a decision. If not, well, they're still really pretty!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

I'm a platformaholic so the 150s stole my heart... GORGEOUS!!!!


----------



## candyapples88

jenaywins said:


> Ok, so!
> 
> For those of you debating the Leopard MBP 120 vs 150, I've taken some comparison shots that I'd like to share. I hope this assists someone in making a decision. If not, well, they're still really pretty!



Thanks babe...that helps a lot!! You feel like doing mod pics?


----------



## jeNYC

jenaywins said:


> Ok, so!
> 
> For those of you debating the Leopard MBP 120 vs 150, I've taken some comparison shots that I'd like to share. I hope this assists someone in making a decision. If not, well, they're still really pretty!


 

wow, thanks for the comparison pics!  which height is more comfortable and how about the sizing?  i wonder if the 120 and 150 are going to be the same  price as well.  thanks!


----------



## jenayb

You're welcome ladies! 

*candy* I will post mod pics in a bit. 

*Jen*, the 120s are much more comfortable for me. The sizing for both seems to be TTS for me.


----------



## pixiesparkle

*Jenay* they are soo soo sooo gorgeous!! I wouldn't mind getting both if my wallet allows..Modelling pics please!!!

:help:I have a question that I've been meaning to ask for a long time but somehow it kept slipping my mind..Do you ladies *vibram* all of your CLs? I've only got some of mine vibramed (red rubber), my cobbler (the same one that CL boutique SAs here recommend) does a good job with most but not all, the layer seems quite thick at times and sometimes it goes past the line where the part of the sole that touches the ground ends..I'm quite fussy with things like that and that's preventing me from getting my sole protected. I'd really appreciate your opinions!


----------



## Cityfashionista

Beautiful MBP *Jenjay*. I was leaning toward the 120 because I want to be comfortable but after seeing that 150  I just don't know.


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

pixiesparkle said:


> I finally got my RB Mago 140 today  They are absolutely stunning and I'm sooo relieved that they fit! My toes feel a little cramped up in the toe box but other than that they're extremely comfortable to walk in. The suede is really soft, much nicer compared to the suede on my Bibi. There is a significant amount of toe cleavage for me (since I have long toes), is that the same case with any of you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so eager to wear them out but I guess I should take them to the cobbler first!



there is a LOT of toe cleavage! THey Look AMAZING on you! congrats  i'm glad the size worked out for you


----------



## MadameElle

Jenay - thanks for the comparison pics.  I'm still getting the 150.  I would love to see how the 150 looks on though.  Can't wait for your mod pics.


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

jenaywins said:


> Ok, so!
> 
> For those of you debating the Leopard MBP 120 vs 150, I've taken some comparison shots that I'd like to share. I hope this assists someone in making a decision. If not, well, they're still really pretty!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YAY!!!! i love that you have both heights.... i am going to come to AZ and birdy-steal your 120s!!!


----------



## pixiesparkle

NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> there is a LOT of toe cleavage! THey Look AMAZING on you! congrats  i'm glad the size worked out for you


Thank you* Nerdy*! I think a certain amount of toe cleavage is nice but in this case when I first put them on I was actually worried that it's a bit too much cleavage


----------



## MadameElle

pixiesparkle said:


> :help:I have a question that I've been meaning to ask for a long time but somehow it kept slipping my mind..Do you ladies *vibram* all of your CLs? I've only got some of mine vibramed (red rubber), my cobbler (the same one that CL boutique SAs here recommend) does a good job with most but not all, the layer seems quite thick at times and sometimes it goes past the line where the part of the sole that touches the ground ends..I'm quite fussy with things like that and that's preventing me from getting my sole protected. I'd really appreciate your opinions!



Have you spoken to him about it?  Explain to him your concerns about the thickness of the red rubber sole - maybe he doesn't have the thinner kind.  Also, show him where you want the red rubber sole to end.  Bring a pair you think he did a good job on to show him how you want your pairs done.


----------



## gymangel812

pixiesparkle said:


> *Jenay* they are soo soo sooo gorgeous!! I wouldn't mind getting both if my wallet allows..Modelling pics please!!!
> 
> :help:I have a question that I've been meaning to ask for a long time but somehow it kept slipping my mind..Do you ladies *vibram* all of your CLs? I've only got some of mine vibramed (red rubber), my cobbler (the same one that CL boutique SAs here recommend) does a good job with most but not all, the layer seems quite thick at times and sometimes it goes past the line where the part of the sole that touches the ground ends..I'm quite fussy with things like that and that's preventing me from getting my sole protected. I'd really appreciate your opinions!


i vibram pairs that aren't delicate. i vibrammed my egoutinas (they were sooo slippery), my decolzeps, and red canvas VPs. I tape up my other pairs or ones I just would hate to get messed up. I found that even if i go to the same cobbler, it matters who does it because my VPs look awful (too high up, sloppy). I try to explain very thoroughly what I want each time I go. After my VPs got messed up, I avoid getting them vibrammed but had no choice on my boots. Honestly tape works fine for most pairs.


----------



## jenayb

NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> jenaywins said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, so!
> 
> For those of you debating the Leopard MBP 120 vs 150, I've taken some comparison shots that I'd like to share. I hope this assists someone in making a decision. If not, well, they're still really pretty!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YAY!!!! i love that you have both heights.... i am going to come to AZ and birdy-steal your 120s!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BIRDY THEFT!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

lol!!! isn't someone going to need another shoe case soon?? ahem!


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

jenaywins said:


> Ok, so!
> 
> For those of you debating the Leopard MBP 120 vs 150, I've taken some comparison shots that I'd like to share. I hope this assists someone in making a decision. If not, well, they're still really pretty!




OMG I had to go put mines on ! :lolots:   ahmazzzzzzzzing babe!!! I thought they were pretty much the same but they are totally different !


----------



## dhampir2005

Oh *pixie sparkle!* they're gorgeous! I may have to settle for the 160 and hope I don't encounter any cracks. I waited on them and am now anxiously trying to hunt a pair of 37.5s down. I may have a pair on lock at nordies so crossing my fingers! Your pic inspires me to wear them at least once as is before sending in for my free custom strassing! At least I'll always have my black ones  yes ladies I managed to keep them too by convincing dbf that they were a good bday pressie! Once I turn in this brief I'll post pics! 



pixiesparkle said:


> I finally got my RB Mago 140 today  They are absolutely stunning and I'm sooo relieved that they fit! My toes feel a little cramped up in the toe box but other than that they're extremely comfortable to walk in. The suede is really soft, much nicer compared to the suede on my Bibi. There is a significant amount of toe cleavage for me (since I have long toes), is that the same case with any of you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so eager to wear them out but I guess I should take them to the cobbler first!


----------



## jenayb

NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> lol!!! isn't someone going to need another shoe case soon?? ahem!



 



adctd2onlnshpng said:


> OMG I had to go put mines on ! :lolots:   ahmazzzzzzzzing babe!!! I thought they were pretty much the same but they are totally different !



Lol! They really are! Surprising, right!?

Ok so my Photobucket just doesn't want to upload tonight, I'm sorry. Here is what I could get to upload:


----------



## candyapples88

jenaywins said:


> Lol! They really are! Surprising, right!?
> 
> Ok so my Photobucket just doesn't want to upload tonight, I'm sorry. Here is what I could get to upload:



I'm still so undecided


----------



## pixiesparkle

gymangel812 said:


> i vibram pairs that aren't delicate. i vibrammed my egoutinas (they were sooo slippery), my decolzeps, and red canvas VPs. I tape up my other pairs or ones I just would hate to get messed up. I found that even if i go to the same cobbler, it matters who does it because my VPs look awful (too high up, sloppy). I try to explain very thoroughly what I want each time I go. After my VPs got messed up, I avoid getting them vibrammed but had no choice on my boots. Honestly tape works fine for most pairs.


My thought exactly! It's not always the same person who does the job so obviously the result will differ. Most of the pairs I have vibramed are 120 or below and all black. I've noticed that my cobbler always leave a black line outlining the vibramed area..I'm not sure if they do that with all pairs or just black pairs? It would look very weird and not very nice on a bright coloured pair 
Here are some pics I took of my vibramed Fifi:




I was in a rush when I picked them up and only noticed when I got home that there was quite a deep cut/punctured line on the sole as you can see..




The black marker line




When I place the sole flat down I can still see the vibram rubber sticking out even though the cobbler insisted that they must cover up to that line?


----------



## hazeltt

jenaywins said:


> Ok, so!
> 
> For those of you debating the Leopard MBP 120 vs 150, I've taken some comparison shots that I'd like to share. I hope this assists someone in making a decision. If not, well, they're still really pretty!



Thanks for the comparison pics! It helped.. but helped me lust over them even more!!


----------



## Dessye

Wow, they're amazingly gorgey, *Jenay*!!!


----------



## dhampir2005

This pic makes me reconsider my stance on animal print shoes 



jenaywins said:


> Lol! They really are! Surprising, right!?
> 
> Ok so my Photobucket just doesn't want to upload tonight, I'm sorry. Here is what I could get to upload:


----------



## clothingguru

*Jenay:* Congrats on the MBB leopard SCORE at bluefly!  OMG that was an insane price!!!! 

*Pixie*: LOVE the rb Mago on you ! Amazing!


----------



## karwood

jenaywins said:


> Lol! They really are! Surprising, right!?
> 
> Ok so my Photobucket just doesn't want to upload tonight, I'm sorry. Here is what I could get to upload:



Congrats again on scoring those leopard MBP on Bluefly! I am certain there are plenty of ladies who are very envious of your score.


----------



## jenayb

karwood said:


> Congrats again on scoring those leopard MBP on Bluefly! I am certain there are plenty of ladies who very envious of your score.


 
Thank you again!! 

I hope no one is envious honestly.. It was pure luck on my part.  

... But I'm glad to be your shoe twin once again.


----------



## Dessye

karwood said:


> Congrats again on scoring those leopard MBP on Bluefly! *I am certain there are plenty of ladies who very envious of your score*.


 
Yes, like me!


----------



## clothingguru

*Madison just received the Fred Flat in Jade Nabuck WS!*


----------



## karwood

*New arrivals at Madison:*


Fred Flat Jade Watersnake Nabuck $895 (pictured post #1302)

Altadama 140mm Coquelicot $895






Exclu 140mm Off White Crepe Satin Lace Chantilly $795


----------



## jenayb

karwood said:


> *New arrivals at Madison:*
> 
> 
> Altadama 140mm Coquelicot $895
> 
> Exclu 140mm Off White Crepe Satin Lace Chantilly $795
> 
> Fred Flat Jade Watersnake Nabuck $895


 
Pics please!!!


----------



## karwood

jenaywins said:


> Pics please!!!



posted


----------



## jenayb

That AD!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

I finally got the perfect pair of Watersnake Daffs  Third time's the charm, I guess. And in other news, my Saks just received the Lady Daffs in Watersnake as well. I tried them on but I don't think they look nearly as good as the Daff but in case anyone's looking, it's the same price - $1295


----------



## carlinha

jenaywins said:


> That AD!



i DID NOT SEE THOSE SHOES!!! :hnsnsn:


----------



## crystalhowlett

ummm i have had 2 pairs done by santana creative and they look awesome like there is nothing on the sole i will have to upload a pic. and the side line is tan and u cant even tell there is a added sole. 
Sorry about the gash.. have you wore these since they were redone?



pixiesparkle said:


> My thought exactly! It's not always the same person who does the job so obviously the result will differ. Most of the pairs I have vibramed are 120 or below and all black. I've noticed that my cobbler always leave a black line outlining the vibramed area..I'm not sure if they do that with all pairs or just black pairs? It would look very weird and not very nice on a bright coloured pair
> Here are some pics I took of my vibramed Fifi:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was in a rush when I picked them up and only noticed when I got home that there was quite a deep cut/punctured line on the sole as you can see..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The black marker line
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I place the sole flat down I can still see the vibram rubber sticking out even though the cobbler insisted that they must cover up to that line?


----------



## MsCav2

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> I finally got the perfect pair of Watersnake Daffs  Third time's the charm, I guess. And in other news, my Saks just received the Lady Daffs in Watersnake as well. I tried them on but I don't think they look nearly as good as the Daff but in case anyone's looking, it's the same price - $1295





What color Watersnake ????


----------



## jenayb

carlinha said:


> i DID NOT SEE THOSE SHOES!!! :hnsnsn:


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

MsCav2 said:


> What color Watersnake ????



The Watersnake Saba Laminato for both - my Daffs and the new Lady Daffs. I looked at the lookbook last week and they were pictured but my SA said they hadn't gotten them and it was possible they never would but they were there today


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Anyone heard any news about when the Pampas are going to hit boutiques? I was really hoping I could get my hands on a pair before my b-day but I guess that isn't going to happen :/


----------



## r6girl2005

jenaywins said:


> Lol! They really are! Surprising, right!?
> 
> Ok so my Photobucket just doesn't want to upload tonight, I'm sorry. Here is what I could get to upload:



Divine!!! Thank you for showing a comparison of the two artyhat:


----------



## MadameElle

jenaywins said:


> Thank you again!!
> 
> I hope no one is envious honestly.. It was pure luck on my part.
> 
> ... But I'm glad to be your shoe twin once again.



I'm envious.  But its okay, I'll wait for the boutiques to get them.  Just help me pray to the shoe gods and goddesses to let me have a pair this time.


----------



## MadameElle

karwood said:


> *New arrivals at Madison:*Altadama 140mm Coquelicot $895



 OMG This red AD is so sexy


----------



## hazeltt

karwood said:


> *New arrivals at Madison:*
> 
> 
> Altadama 140mm Coquelicot $895



This color is amazing! :girlwhack:


----------



## jenayb

MadameElle said:


> I'm envious.  But its okay, I'll wait for the boutiques to get them.  Just help me pray to the shoe gods and goddesses to let me have a pair this time.



Trust me. They will be yours.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Anyone heard any news about when the Pampas are going to hit boutiques? I was really hoping I could get my hands on a pair before my b-day but I guess that isn't going to happen :/


 
I'm hoping before May 1.


----------



## regeens

^Pampas already at the Sydney boutique.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

regeens said:


> ^Pampas already at the Sydney boutique.


 
Great news! That means it'll be soon!!


----------



## regeens

Hi *naked*!!! Yep, I noticed that we get some styles slightly ahead of the US. But sigh, retail here is about $200 more than US prices plus tax.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> I'm hoping before May 1.



Thank you! Hopefully that means that they're on their way to states.


----------



## jeshika

Black/Cream Mago 140 available at mytheresa.com

http://www.mytheresa.com/us_en/mago-140-pumps.html

Most sizes available.


----------



## KarenBorter

pixiesparkle said:


> My thought exactly! It's not always the same person who does the job so obviously the result will differ. Most of the pairs I have vibramed are 120 or below and all black. I've noticed that my cobbler always leave a black line outlining the vibramed area..I'm not sure if they do that with all pairs or just black pairs? It would look very weird and not very nice on a bright coloured pair
> Here are some pics I took of my vibramed Fifi:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was in a rush when I picked them up and only noticed when I got home that there was quite a deep cut/punctured line on the sole as you can see..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The black marker line
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I place the sole flat down I can still see the vibram rubber sticking out even though the cobbler insisted that they must cover up to that line?



I have 2 pair with Vibram now and it looks nothing like that  ... I would bring them back and ask them about this. These shoes are not cheap and it seems as if they didn't take care when doing the job. 

Here's a pic of my Vibramed Bianca by Pasquales


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

jeshika said:


> Black/Cream Mago 140 available at mytheresa.com
> 
> http://www.mytheresa.com/us_en/mago-140-pumps.html
> 
> Most sizes available.



I wasn't on the Mago bandwagon but I thought they were in the $750 range. Are they cheaper across the pond or is it too early and I need more sleep?


----------



## MadameElle

KarenBorter said:


> I have 2 pair with Vibram now and it looks nothing like that  ... I would bring them back and ask them about this. These shoes are not cheap and it seems as if they didn't take care when doing the job. Here's a pic of my Vibramed Bianca by Pasquales



Hey K, they did a great job on your red soles.  Did you have your Magos done too?  I have 4 pairs I need to take to the cobbler.


----------



## jeshika

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> I wasn't on the Mago bandwagon but I thought they were in the $750 range. Are they cheaper across the pond or is it too early and I need more sleep?



they are slightly cheaper because of the euro/us conversion, and VAT being taken out. But mytheresa used DHL which charges around 7% for customs. Including shipping and everything, it comes out to be the same.


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

jeshika said:


> they are slightly cheaper because of the euro/us conversion, and VAT being taken out. But mytheresa used DHL which charges around 7% for customs. Including shipping and everything, it comes out to be the same.



Ah, thank you for the info!  it's still not "it" for me although I like how they look on others but the thought of a sale did make me


----------



## KarenBorter

MadameElle said:


> Hey K, they did a great job on your red soles.  Did you have your Magos done too?  I have 4 pairs I need to take to the cobbler.



I did ... and from the same place. They did a fantastic job on both pair. I won't take my CLs anywhere else. It's the "suggested" cobbler for LA on the Louboutin website.


----------



## pixiesparkle

KarenBorter said:


> I have 2 pair with Vibram now and it looks nothing like that  ... I would bring them back and ask them about this. These shoes are not cheap and it seems as if they didn't take care when doing the job.
> 
> Here's a pic of my Vibramed Bianca by Pasquales


The cobbler that I took my CLs to is recommended by the SAs from Syd boutique and it's also the only good one in my area. They vibramed my friend's shoes (which aren't CLs) and did a much better job with that than with mine ..I really dread going back there now

I remember someone asked about the Pampas, yes they are at Sydney boutique and also available on mytheresa website


----------



## KarenBorter

pixiesparkle said:


> The cobbler that I took my CLs to is recommended by the SAs from Syd boutique and it's also the only good one in my area. They vibramed my friend's shoes (which aren't CLs) and did a much better job with that than with mine ..I really dread going back there now
> 
> I remember someone asked about the Pampas, yes they are at Sydney boutique and also available on mytheresa website



I would do 2 things ... first go to the Sydney Boutique and show them the workmanship. This is unacceptable IMHO and I would be upset about it for sure. Then I would ask the SA at the boutique to call the cobbler and ask what the meaning of this is ... this may help matters and at the very least get them to repair/re do the shoe ... If you are unhappy you shouldn't have to "just deal with it".


----------



## karwood

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Anyone heard any news about when the Pampas are going to hit boutiques? I was really hoping I could get my hands on a pair before my b-day but I guess that isn't going to happen :/



Which color Pampas are you looking for?


----------



## karwood

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Great news! That means it'll be soon!!



I really hope so! I feel like I have been waiting forever for these shoes to arrive:tumbleweed:




regeens said:


> Hi *naked*!!! Yep, I noticed that we get some styles slightly ahead of the US. But sigh,* retail here is about $200 more than US prices plus tax.*



Yikes!


----------



## l.a_girl19

jenaywins said:


> Ok, so!
> 
> For those of you debating the Leopard MBP 120 vs 150, I've taken some comparison shots that I'd like to share. I hope this assists someone in making a decision. If not, well, they're still really pretty!


 
Are they going to be made again? WOW love them both!!!


----------



## karwood

l.a_girl19 said:


> Are they going to be made again? WOW love them both!!!



Yes both the Madame Butterfly Pumps Leopard in 120 and 150 will be re-released


----------



## l.a_girl19

karwood said:


> Yes both the Madame Butterfly Pumps Leopard in 120 and 150 will be re-released


 
Oh!!!! Thank you!!! Do you know which boutiques will get them and when? I am sooo excited!


----------



## karwood

l.a_girl19 said:


> Oh!!!! Thank you!!! Do you know which boutiques will get them and when? I am sooo excited!




The Madame Butterfly leopard ponyhair 120mm will ONLY be available at the CL e-boutique. The MBP leopard ponyhair 150mm will be available at following boutiques: Madison & Horatio (New York), Costa Mesa (California), Miami and Dallas. All the boutiques are taking names down for the waitlist. They are expected to arrive in June-July.


----------



## l.a_girl19

karwood said:


> The Madame Butterfly leopard ponyhair 120mm will ONLY be available on the CL e-boutique. The MBP leopard ponyhair 150mm will be available at following boutiques: Madison & Horatio (New York), Costa Mesa (California), Miami and Dallas. All the boutiques are taking names down for the waitlist. They are expected to arrive in June-July.


 
Yayyy! Thank you!!!


----------



## Redsolecollect

For those of you who argued that neiman never carried the 160 blue mago
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...at000000cat000141cat000149cat000199cat5130731


----------



## jenayb

l.a_girl19 said:


> Are they going to be made again? WOW love them both!!!


 
Yep!


----------



## karwood

Redsolecollect said:


> For those of you who argued that neiman never carried the 160 blue mago
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...at000000cat000141cat000149cat000199cat5130731



This issue has been addressed before.  I strongly encourage you to  go and visit a Neiman Marcus and request  a look at their CL lookbook. In the lookbook, it will clearly say they have only placed orders for the Mago 140s. If you do not live nearby a NM, then call and speak with a SA at a shoe salon and ask him/her to send you a scan of  the page from their lookbook. 
NM.com has made mistakes before and this is one of them. I realize you are finding this very difficult to believe.


----------



## JetSetGo!

Okay, time to let it go, ladies.


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

Not really my business but RedSole, are you having a bad day? This forum is a friendly place in my experience and the women here are great - no need to be so aggressive. (I guess I'm talking about both the comment you made in the Celebrities thread as well as this one.) I, for one, am looking forward to the weekend, wearing my new Daffs, and if the government shuts down - a vacation with my hubby. Plus, birds are singing, flowers are blooming, life is beautiful, and Louboutin goes on sale soon. All's well in the world


----------



## MadameElle

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> Not really my business but RedSole, are you having a bad day? This forum is a friendly place in my experience and the women here are great - no need to be so aggressive. (I guess I'm talking about both the comment you made in the Celebrities thread as well as this one.) I, for one, am looking forward to the weekend, wearing my new Daffs, and if the government shuts down - a vacation with my hubby. Plus, birds are singing, flowers are blooming, life is beautiful, and Louboutin goes on sale soon. All's well in the world



  Time to start saving for the sales that are coming


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

MadameElle said:


> Time to start saving for the sales that are coming



I know I'm excited  my SA told me that my size (39; go figure!!) is fairly rare for our store so I get first pick. Going for broke


----------



## laureenthemean

If you have an issue with a particular member, please take it to PM. :back2topic:


----------



## l.a_girl19

Madame Butterfly Pumps 150mm TTS or half a size down? Thank you


----------



## Redsolecollect

Yeah, what's the deal? I simply wrote a quick post, nothing was aggressive or antagonistic about it. It was genuine confidence, and perhaps I am wrong. As I have only seen 140s in NM, but I assumed that they wouldn't receive the wrong photograph, and wrong information. Maybe they did.


----------



## Redsolecollect

And for everyone who isn't aware, NM the store, and NM online are two different companies.


----------



## fansunshine

sales said Pigalle 120mm in black leather with black spikes is coming. wondering how it looks like. anyone with pictures?


----------



## justkell

For anyone interested, Barneys.com has the RB Mago 140, all sizes 6-11 except for size 7 

http://www.barneys.com/Mago/501107878,default,pd.html


----------



## KarenBorter

So I called my SA today at Robertson ... to further putting myself in front of her to ask if they had any nudes in my size in stock yet ... and so we discussed and she said that she feels (as I do) that a Nude Alta Dama is in my future. I asked her to PLEASE call me the moment one comes in. She assured me she would. So I know what my next 2 pair of shoes will be and am officially getting an Alta Dama and am SO excited about that. 

But ....

Then I casually asked where on the list I am for the Maggie in the color way I want (in signature) and she cheerfully said "Why, you're first!" ... so ... I am going to take that at face value but still follow up with her. I also assured her that if it comes in BEFORE my September ban that I would be okay with that ... she laughed and called me an addict. 

I am at peace with this


----------



## gymangel812

fansunshine said:


> sales said Pigalle 120mm in black leather with black spikes is coming. wondering how it looks like. anyone with pictures?



There a black with black altispike in the reference library. That will give you an idea of the pigalle spikes. Its in the spring pics thrwad.


----------



## *MJ*

justkell said:


> For anyone interested, Barneys.com has the RB Mago 140, all sizes 6-11 except for size 7
> 
> http://www.barneys.com/Mago/501107878,default,pd.html


----------



## jenayb

*MJ* said:


>



?!?!?!??!?!


----------



## *MJ*

jenaywins said:


> ?!?!?!??!?!



:ninja:


----------



## Dessye

^^^


----------



## MadameElle

KarenBorter said:


> So I called my SA today at Robertson ... to further putting myself in front of her to ask if they had any nudes in my size in stock yet ... and so we discussed and she said that she feels (as I do) that a Nude Alta Dama is in my future. I asked her to PLEASE call me the moment one comes in. She assured me she would. So I know what my next 2 pair of shoes will be and am officially getting an Alta Dama and am SO excited about that.



Be careful K, you keep adding to your list.


----------



## Dessye

MadameElle said:


> Be careful K, you keep adding to your list.


 
  I know exactly how it is.

1. set up a "banned until" date
2. put yourself on multiple waitlists for shoes coming out before your ban but these shoes count as shoes bought after your ban is lifted
3. when the ban is lifted, you buy more shoes because you didn't anticipate how many hot pairs were going to come out after your ban...


----------



## MadameElle

Dessye said:


> I know exactly how it is.
> 
> 1. set up a "banned until" date
> 2. put yourself on multiple waitlists for shoes coming out before your ban but these shoes count as shoes bought after your ban is lifted
> 3. when the ban is lifted, you buy more shoes because you didn't anticipate how many hot pairs were going to come out after your ban...


----------



## mychillywilly

karwood said:


> *New arrivals at Madison:*
> 
> 
> Altadama 140mm Coquelicot $895




Is this the same red as the red lady peep on barneys.com? 





TIA


----------



## justkell

And now I see the Black Mago 140's have made an appearance on Barneys.com as well, all full and half size ranges available 5-11


http://www.barneys.com/Mago/501107862,default,pd.html


----------



## KarenBorter

MadameElle said:


> Be careful K, you keep adding to your list.



I know ... well I moved the Nude Bianca OFF my list and opted for the Altadama instead. This one I am paying cash for so it doesn't count  (it's kinda backward logic but it's what I am sticking with). 

I don't have hope that it will come in any time soon, but it IS available on the e boutique. In my size. I am refraining from making the purchase online because I AM trying to build a rapport with Janene and, frankly, I prefer to do business this way. 

See under my name ... where it says I'm Doomed? Yeah ... I'm Doomed


----------



## KarenBorter

Dessye said:


> I know exactly how it is.
> 
> 1. set up a "banned until" date
> 2. put yourself on multiple waitlists for shoes coming out before your ban but these shoes count as shoes bought after your ban is lifted
> 3. when the ban is lifted, you buy more shoes because you didn't anticipate how many hot pairs were going to come out after your ban...



*Dessye *I love the way you THINK! That's exactly what I am doing! The Maggie won't be out for a while and that will be close enough to my "banned until" date for it to be okay ... the Altadama is a Nude shoe and I have ZERO nude shoes in my closet and doesn't every girl need a nude shoe? Besides, it's not available in store, and I am being good and not buying it from the online boutique even though it's there IN MY SIZE  

(enabler   )


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

*I am so frustrated .. When will the Grenadine WS Altadama show up?
*


----------



## batwoodfan

justkell said:


> For anyone interested, Barneys.com has the RB Mago 140, all sizes 6-11 except for size 7
> 
> http://www.barneys.com/Mago/501107878,default,pd.html



Thank you for the heads up! They didn't have my size online but my local Barneys SA located my size elsewhere!


----------



## mp4

karwood said:


> The Madame Butterfly leopard ponyhair 120mm will ONLY be available at the CL e-boutique. The MBP leopard ponyhair 150mm will be available at following boutiques: Madison & Horatio (New York), Costa Mesa (California), Miami and Dallas. All the boutiques are taking names down for the waitlist. They are expected to arrive in June-July.


 
Thanks *karwood*!  I pre-ordered the 120s from the e-boutique yesterday.   Amy was great!  She said these would come anywhere from May to July....so pretty consistent with your intel!


----------



## Dessye

KarenBorter said:


> *Dessye *I love the way you THINK! That's exactly what I am doing! The Maggie won't be out for a while and that will be close enough to my "banned until" date for it to be okay ... the Altadama is a Nude shoe and I have ZERO nude shoes in my closet and doesn't every girl need a nude shoe? Besides, it's not available in store, and I am being good and not buying it from the online boutique even though it's there IN MY SIZE
> 
> (enabler  )


 


Only speaking from experience...


----------



## MadameElle

^SeDuCTive^ said:


> *I am so frustrated .. When will the Grenadine WS Altadama show up?*



I was told by Robertson boutique that this color was cancelled for their store as CL ran out of material, but that Madison looks like they are still getting their shipment (that was 2-3 weeks ago).


----------



## jenayb

MadameElle said:


> I was told by Robertson boutique that this color was cancelled for their store as CL ran out of material, but that Madison looks like they are still getting their shipment (that was 2-3 weeks ago).



My NM SA said they are expecting theirs within the next couple weeks. 

I'll believe it when I see it!


----------



## MadameElle

jenaywins said:


> My NM SA said they are expecting theirs within the next couple weeks.  I'll believe it when I see it!



  Me too.  Although I am thinking of getting another pink pair to replace this grenadine AD since I already have the AD in PP and jade.  Something in framboise .


----------



## jenayb

MadameElle said:


> Me too.  Although I am thinking of getting another pink pair to replace this grenadine AD since I already have the AD in PP and jade.  Something in framboise .



Ooh I  framboise!


----------



## jeshika

batwoodfan said:


> Thank you for the heads up! They didn't have my size online but my local Barneys SA located my size elsewhere!



YAY! So glad you found them in your size!


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

MadameElle said:


> I was told by Robertson boutique that this color was cancelled for their store as CL ran out of material, but that Madison looks like they are still getting their shipment (that was 2-3 weeks ago).



Thanx M.Elle.. This pair is so special to me as it will be my
B-day gift from DH .. Thats why am anxiously waiting for them
Since he is asking me everyday, where is your shoes


----------



## MadameElle

^SeDuCTive^ said:


> Thanx M.Elle.. This pair is so special to me as it will be my
> B-day gift from DH .. Thats why am anxiously waiting for them
> Since he is asking me everyday, where is your shoes



Sending good shoe vibes that you get your gift from DH soon


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

MadameElle said:


> Me too.  Although I am thinking of getting another pink pair to replace this grenadine AD since I already have the AD in PP and jade.  Something in framboise .



Thats cool, get something Framboise Patent.
The color is amazing IRL Madam !


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

MadameElle said:


> Sending good shoe vibes that you get your gift from DH soon



Ohh, thats so kind of you Hun


----------



## hazeltt

MadameElle said:


> Me too.  Although I am thinking of getting another pink pair to replace this grenadine AD since I already have the AD in PP and jade.  Something in framboise .



framboise lady peep?


----------



## dhampir2005

Whew ordered them! What is this 5 business waiting period about? I need to know if they're mine or not? Or else I'm harassing Nordies for nothing!



justkell said:


> For anyone interested, Barneys.com has the RB Mago 140, all sizes 6-11 except for size 7
> 
> http://www.barneys.com/Mago/501107878,default,pd.html


----------



## dhampir2005

I just want my RB magos already so i can wear twice and send them in to be strassed  

Hmmm also ladies I need an honest opinion.

One of my orgs at Law School is hosting a banquet on Wednesday. There will be partners from the top firms in Houston and as the incoming VP for the org I want to do serious networking. I'm wearing a black tailored dress with a thin snakeskin belt. Now the debate is the SHOES! I have the Black magos and a pair of the current season black patent fendi peep-toe deco pump. I really wanted to wear the Magos until someone mentioned that it may be a turn off for networking since the sole is so recognizable. Opinions? Mago or Fendis?


----------



## jenayb

^^ Fendis


----------



## dhampir2005

Thanks *J'enay*!

I just wish the magos would get a chance to breathe  I feel so guilty towards them


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

dhampir2005 said:


> I just want my RB magos already so i can wear twice and send them in to be strassed
> 
> Hmmm also ladies I need an honest opinion.
> 
> One of my orgs at Law School is hosting a banquet on Wednesday. There will be partners from the top firms in Houston and as the incoming VP for the org I want to do serious networking. I'm wearing a black tailored dress with a thin snakeskin belt. Now the debate is the SHOES! I have the Black magos and a pair of the current season black patent fendi peep-toe deco pump. I really wanted to wear the Magos until someone mentioned that it may be a turn off for networking since the sole is so recognizable. Opinions? Mago or Fendis?



I agree with Jenay too - def go with the Fendis.  Once 'your in' with a company and know/understand the culture (including dress codes & how people perceive style) then go nuts! Until then, best to be on the conservative side.  

I'm all for not caring how people judge you etc but when it comes to stuff like this it's best not to give anyone a chance to form any opinions outside of how bright you are!  You need all of the attention on how talented you are, not on your shoes!  

Good luck!!!!


----------



## carlinha

jenaywins said:


> My NM SA said they are expecting theirs within the next couple weeks.
> 
> I'll believe it when I see it!



this! :true:


----------



## dhampir2005

Thanks *Nerdy*! I really do wish that firms wouldn't judge on clothing, but unfortunately I feel like they would take offense to a law student wearing loubies! Fendis it is! At least I get a chance to wear one pair of semi-fun shoes 



NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> I agree with Jenay too - def go with the Fendis.  Once 'your in' with a company and know/understand the culture (including dress codes & how people perceive style) then go nuts! Until then, best to be on the conservative side.
> 
> I'm all for not caring how people judge you etc but when it comes to stuff like this it's best not to give anyone a chance to form any opinions outside of how bright you are!  You need all of the attention on how talented you are, not on your shoes!
> 
> Good luck!!!!


----------



## Dessye

dhampir2005 said:


> I just want my RB magos already so i can wear twice and send them in to be strassed
> 
> Hmmm also ladies I need an honest opinion.
> 
> One of my orgs at Law School is hosting a banquet on Wednesday. There will be partners from the top firms in Houston and as the incoming VP for the org I want to do serious networking. I'm wearing a black tailored dress with a thin snakeskin belt. Now the debate is the SHOES! I have the Black magos and a pair of the current season black patent fendi peep-toe deco pump. I really wanted to wear the Magos until someone mentioned that it may be a turn off for networking since the sole is so recognizable. Opinions? Mago or Fendis?


 
Yes, what *Nerdy* said.  Fendis.


----------



## Dessye

carlinha said:


> this! :true:


 
I have say it again: DANG! THOSE CROCS LOOK AMAZING!!!!!


----------



## Star1231

Hi ladies, quick question: The RB Magos are listed on the Barneys site as 135mm, is that a typo?  They're supposed to be 160s right?


----------



## MadameElle

Star1231 said:


> Hi ladies, quick question: The RB Magos are listed on the *Barneys site as 135mm, is that a typo?* *They're supposed to be 160s right?*



*Yes, typo*

*They are supposed to be 140mm*

*160mm heel height is exclusive to CL boutiques*


----------



## carlinha

Dessye said:


> I have say it again: DANG! THOSE CROCS LOOK AMAZING!!!!!



thank you so much *dessye*!


----------



## Star1231

Thank you MadameElle!




MadameElle said:


> *Yes, typo*
> 
> *They are supposed to be 140mm*
> 
> *160mm heel height is exclusive to CL boutiques*


----------



## dhampir2005

Thanks! Good to know that everyone is in agreement 



Dessye said:


> Yes, what *Nerdy* said.  Fendis.


----------



## chacci1

dhampir2005 said:


> I just want my RB magos already so i can wear twice and send them in to be strassed
> 
> Hmmm also ladies I need an honest opinion.
> 
> One of my orgs at Law School is hosting a banquet on Wednesday. There will be partners from the top firms in Houston and as the incoming VP for the org I want to do serious networking. I'm wearing a black tailored dress with a thin snakeskin belt. Now the debate is the SHOES! I have the Black magos and a pair of the current season black patent fendi peep-toe deco pump. I really wanted to wear the Magos until someone mentioned that it may be a turn off for networking since the sole is so recognizable. Opinions? Mago or Fendis?




I think I'm going to be the only one that carries this opinion, but I say, wear what you want to wear!  I am in corporate america right now and believe me, people will judge you based on anything and everything!  However, if you are confident, what you are wearing is just icing on the cake.  Have confidence in yourself, first and foremost and nothing else matters.  If someone decides to judge you based on what shoes you are wearing, ask yourself this, "Is that really the environment that you want to be a part of for many years??".  I think your outfit sounds beautiful and you could really go with either shoe.  I have the Mago and I think that is a very classy shoe and the Fendi that you have sounds the same way.  Wear what you want to wear and what gives you the most confidence to impress everyone with your brains and not your shoes!  Just my opinion....


----------



## candyapples88

Has anyone been able to see or snag a pic of the red/oyster Maggies? I'm curious how this colorway looks.


----------



## jenayb

chacci1 said:


> I think I'm going to be the only one that carries this opinion, but I say, wear what you want to wear!  I am in corporate america right now and believe me, people will judge you based on anything and everything!  However, if you are confident, what you are wearing is just icing on the cake.  Have confidence in yourself, first and foremost and nothing else matters.  If someone decides to judge you based on what shoes you are wearing, ask yourself this, "Is that really the environment that you want to be a part of for many years??".  I think your outfit sounds beautiful and you could really go with either shoe.  I have the Mago and I think that is a very classy shoe and the Fendi that you have sounds the same way.  Wear what you want to wear and what gives you the most confidence to impress everyone with your brains and not your shoes!  Just my opinion....



Sorry, I just can't agree with this. She needs to land a job, and that should be top priority - not wearing what she wants. Job first, wants second.  



candyapples88 said:


> Has anyone been able to see or snag a pic of the red/oyster Maggies? I'm curious how this colorway looks.



SAs are becoming more protective of pics now that so many have posted things they shouldn't have.....


----------



## chacci1

jenaywins said:


> Sorry, I just can't agree with this. She needs to land a job, and that should be top priority - not wearing what she wants. Job first, wants second.
> 
> 
> 
> SAs are becoming more protective of pics now that so many have posted things they shouldn't have.....


 

I would agree that landing a job is top priority, don't believe I didn't say that it wasn't.  However, I do not agree that in this case, which shoe she wears really makes a difference.  The goal is confidence.  Let's face it, we on this forum, know the "red sole" and some others....however, not everybody knows the "red sole".  I still go back to...wear what makes you feel confident!  In this case, her attire is extremely appropriate.  If we were talking about wearing a mini skirt that would be another topic.  But she's not.  She's wearing, from sounds of it, a conservative dress and either shoe would be appropriate.  I go back to...whatever makes her the most confident to land the job!


----------



## mal

Dessye said:


> I have say it again: DANG! THOSE CROCS LOOK AMAZING!!!!!


word


----------



## dhampir2005

I really love my magos, but I love the Fendis too! I guess personally although I wish I could wear the Magos, realistically speaking the Fendis are the more professional choice. Unlike many of the other law students, I DIDN'T work before going to law school. I'm an only child, but I've worked every summer since I was 14 (interning, doing law work, etc) so I do personally have the means to buy the CLs, but to a partner it won't really seem that way. I guess if I had taken time to work after undergrad I would feel more comfortable in the Magos. The Fendis are somewhat recognizable, but nothing like "The Red Sole". They aren't a cheap shoe so if the partner recognizes it, so be it. I like nice things. Heh maybe if I get hired I'll go in guns blazing with my CLs!



chacci1 said:


> I think I'm going to be the only one that carries this opinion, but I say, wear what you want to wear!  I am in corporate america right now and believe me, people will judge you based on anything and everything!  However, if you are confident, what you are wearing is just icing on the cake.  Have confidence in yourself, first and foremost and nothing else matters.  If someone decides to judge you based on what shoes you are wearing, ask yourself this, "Is that really the environment that you want to be a part of for many years??".  I think your outfit sounds beautiful and you could really go with either shoe.  I have the Mago and I think that is a very classy shoe and the Fendi that you have sounds the same way.  Wear what you want to wear and what gives you the most confidence to impress everyone with your brains and not your shoes!  Just my opinion....


----------



## dhampir2005

Hahaha the first week of law school we had a career services seminar and the speaker said "Ladies... until you're hired or unless you've worked before law school, pack away those designer items!" Hopefully if a Big law firm hires me I'll have lots more money for MORE shoes! (the pay for big law firms is redic.... $3K+/week... for a SUMMER INTERN). That's so many CLs!



jenaywins said:


> Sorry, I just can't agree with this. She needs to land a job, and that should be top priority - not wearing what she wants. Job first, wants second.
> 
> 
> 
> SAs are becoming more protective of pics now that so many have posted things they shouldn't have.....


----------



## jenayb

Tons of new arrives on barneys.com...


----------



## batwoodfan

jeshika said:


> YAY! So glad you found them in your size!


 
 - I know! Hopefully they will arrive this week! Did you get yours this past weekend? I would live to see pics and hear your thoughts on fit since we are the same size - hope you had a great weekend!!!


----------



## mmmoussighi

dhampir2005 said:


> I really love my magos, but I love the Fendis too! I guess personally although I wish I could wear the Magos, realistically speaking the Fendis are the more professional choice. Unlike many of the other law students, I DIDN'T work before going to law school. I'm an only child, but I've worked every summer since I was 14 (interning, doing law work, etc) so I do personally have the means to buy the CLs, but to a partner it won't really seem that way. I guess if I had taken time to work after undergrad I would feel more comfortable in the Magos. The Fendis are somewhat recognizable, but nothing like "The Red Sole". They aren't a cheap shoe so if the partner recognizes it, so be it. I like nice things. Heh maybe if I get hired I'll go in guns blazing with my CLs!


 
I work at a law firm, and I wouldn't judge an interviewee if she came in wearing designer clothes or shoes.  I think law firm culture is definitely different than other corporate cultures.  Having said that, until recently, my most expensive "designer" items were Coach or Dooney bags, neither of which particularly scream "Look at how spoiled I am!"



dhampir2005 said:


> Hahaha the first week of law school we had a career services seminar and the speaker said "Ladies... until you're hired or unless you've worked before law school, pack away those designer items!" Hopefully if a Big law firm hires me I'll have lots more money for MORE shoes! (the pay for big law firms is redic.... $3K+/week... for a SUMMER INTERN). That's so many CLs!


 
I disagree with this.  Again, as I pointed out above, I feel that law firm culture is different.  I remember when I worked as an engineer, anytime anyone saw me driving in my BMW, they would say things like, "Man, we pay you too much!" or "Must be nice to come from money!" or "What does your husband do?" as if it's impossible to be frugal in certain aspects and save up for things that you enjoy.  

I know I tend to ramble (hey, do you know a lawyer who doesn't?), but basically, I think the goal should be professionalism in your attire.  If the Fendi's are more professional looking, go with those.  (My answer would be different if you're applying for a job at an entertainment or fashion law firm.)

OK, that's all I've got.  Have a great day, ladies!


----------



## dhampir2005

Wait you work at a Houston Law Firm? The event is a banquet and not so much an interview. I just want to set groundwork so I'm more memorable than my Magos  I'll go with the fendis for now and if I get hired I'll wear the Magos!



mmmoussighi said:


> I work at a law firm, and I wouldn't judge an interviewee if she came in wearing designer clothes or shoes.  I think law firm culture is definitely different than other corporate cultures.  Having said that, until recently, my most expensive "designer" items were Coach or Dooney bags, neither of which particularly scream "Look at how spoiled I am!"
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree with this.  Again, as I pointed out above, I feel that law firm culture is different.  I remember when I worked as an engineer, anytime anyone saw me driving in my BMW, they would say things like, "Man, we pay you too much!" or "Must be nice to come from money!" or "What does your husband do?" as if it's impossible to be frugal in certain aspects and save up for things that you enjoy.
> 
> I know I tend to ramble (hey, do you know a lawyer who doesn't?), but basically, I think the goal should be professionalism in your attire.  If the Fendi's are more professional looking, go with those.  (My answer would be different if you're applying for a job at an entertainment or fashion law firm.)
> 
> OK, that's all I've got.  Have a great day, ladies!


----------



## mmmoussighi

dhampir2005 said:


> Wait you work at a Houston Law Firm? The event is a banquet and not so much an interview. I just want to set groundwork so I'm more memorable than my Magos  I'll go with the fendis for now and if I get hired I'll wear the Magos!


 
Yes, Houston law firm.  Sorry, I probably should have read further back in the thread.  I assumed it was an interview.  If it's a banquet, wear whatever you want.  The Mago's are super cute, and perfectly appropriate for a banquet!  Enjoy, and have a great time!  And honestly, I don't think the Magos will be more memorable than you are.  I'm sure you'll make a great impression!


----------



## mmmoussighi

*


----------



## chacci1

mmmoussighi said:


> Yes, Houston law firm.  Sorry, I probably should have read further back in the thread.  I assumed it was an interview.  If it's a banquet, wear whatever you want.  The Mago's are super cute, and perfectly appropriate for a banquet!  Enjoy, and have a great time!  And honestly, I don't think the Magos will be more memorable than you are.  I'm sure you'll make a great impression!




Good post!!!!


----------



## karwood

:back2topic: 

New Arrivals at Shop Savannahs...

http://www.shopsavannahs.com/system/search/search.asp?m=82&g=0

*RB WS Sonietta*






*Pampas Ron Ron 85*





*Sonietta B/W Ponyhair*. Not sure whether to refer this print as Dalmation, leopard or Holstein cow





In case, someone is still searching for a pair in their size, *RB WS AD*


----------



## dhampir2005

Hahaha I must do an outfit evaluation! A lot of girls are wearing cocktail dresses but the dress code is business. Not casual, just business. So i dont know if I should wear something other than a tailored dress? Grrr so frustrating since the outgoing president told us not to wear suits. If you don't mind me asking, what firm do you work for? I love meeting other people in the Houston area who are in the legal field and love CLs since no one in my section does! I feel so weird talking shoes with my classmates 



mmmoussighi said:


> Yes, Houston law firm.  Sorry, I probably should have read further back in the thread.  I assumed it was an interview.  If it's a banquet, wear whatever you want.  The Mago's are super cute, and perfectly appropriate for a banquet!  Enjoy, and have a great time!  And honestly, I don't think the Magos will be more memorable than you are.  I'm sure you'll make a great impression!


----------



## mmmoussighi

dhampir2005 said:


> Hahaha I must do an outfit evaluation! A lot of girls are wearing cocktail dresses but the dress code is business. Not casual, just business. So i dont know if I should wear something other than a tailored dress? Grrr so frustrating since the outgoing president told us not to wear suits. If you don't mind me asking, what firm do you work for? I love meeting other people in the Houston area who are in the legal field and love CLs since no one in my section does! I feel so weird talking shoes with my classmates


 
What banquet are you going to?  Why would they say dress code is "business" then tell you not to wear suits?  Anyway, if you want to talk, you can PM me.  Or call my office - I'm at Novak Druce + Quigg (IP firm). Monica Moussighi

PS - My CL obsession is new, so I may not have much to discuss yet. LOL.


----------



## karwood

dhampir2005 said:


> Hahaha I must do an outfit evaluation! A lot of girls are wearing cocktail dresses but the dress code is business. Not casual, just business. So i dont know if I should wear something other than a tailored dress? Grrr so frustrating since the outgoing president told us not to wear suits. If you don't mind me asking, what firm do you work for? I love meeting other people in the Houston area who are in the legal field and love CLs since no one in my section does! I feel so weird talking shoes with my classmates





mmmoussighi said:


> What banquet are you going to?  Why would they say dress code is "business" then tell you not to wear suits?  Anyway, if you want to talk, you can PM me.  Or call my office - I'm at Novak Druce + Quigg (IP firm). Monica Moussighi
> 
> PS - My CL obsession is new, so I may not have much to discuss yet. LOL.



Hey Ladies, there is a thread where you are free to chat about dress code at your workplace, where you work, internships, banquets, etc.. at http://forum.purseblog.com/christian-louboutin-shoes/cl-lovers-chat-thread-summer-2010-a-597260-319.html


----------



## dhampir2005

Thanks *Karwood*!

That's a huge help to me! Glad to know we have a forum for everything here on tpf! Btw back on topic, Houston Galleria NM has the volcano strass flats! I really like the way they look but ironically I trip more in flats than heels, so for any ladies interested, Houston NM is the way to go!



karwood said:


> Hey Ladies, there is a thread where you are free to chat about dress code at your workplace, where you work, internships, banquets, etc.. at http://forum.purseblog.com/christian-louboutin-shoes/cl-lovers-chat-thread-summer-2010-a-597260-319.html


----------



## mmmoussighi

karwood said:


> Hey Ladies, there is a thread where you are free to chat about dress code at your workplace, where you work, internships, banquets, etc.. at http://forum.purseblog.com/christian-louboutin-shoes/cl-lovers-chat-thread-summer-2010-a-597260-319.html


LOL.  Sorry Karwood, didn't mean to hijack the thread.  We have moved it to PM.


----------



## karwood

*New @ NAP: Lady Peep 150 gold w/ bright pink studs*


http://m.net-a-porter.com/mt/www.ne...hatsNew130411-_-WhatsNewAmWed-_-WhatsNewAmWed


----------



## pixiesparkle

karwood said:


> *New @ NAP: Lady Peep 150 gold w/ bright pink studs*
> 
> 
> http://m.net-a-porter.com/mt/www.ne...hatsNew130411-_-WhatsNewAmWed-_-WhatsNewAmWed


----------



## NANI1972

Do the une plume slings come in black napa leather? If so where may I find them? Thanks all!


----------



## candyapples88

karwood said:


> *New @ NAP: Lady Peep 150 gold w/ bright pink studs*
> 
> 
> http://m.net-a-porter.com/mt/www.ne...hatsNew130411-_-WhatsNewAmWed-_-WhatsNewAmWed



Woooowwwaaa!!!


----------



## capv29

I'm not feeling them 



karwood said:


> *New @ NAP: Lady Peep 150 gold w/ bright pink studs*
> 
> 
> http://m.net-a-porter.com/mt/www.ne...hatsNew130411-_-WhatsNewAmWed-_-WhatsNewAmWed


----------



## HermesLuv

karwood said:


> *New @ NAP: Lady Peep 150 gold w/ bright pink studs*
> 
> 
> http://m.net-a-porter.com/mt/www.ne...hatsNew130411-_-WhatsNewAmWed-_-WhatsNewAmWed


 
these are pretty, but a little much.


----------



## miss alice

mmmoussighi said:


> I work at a law firm, and I wouldn't judge an interviewee if she came in wearing designer clothes or shoes. I think law firm culture is definitely different than other corporate cultures. Having said that, until recently, my most expensive "designer" items were Coach or Dooney bags, neither of which particularly scream "Look at how spoiled I am!"
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree with this. Again, as I pointed out above, I feel that law firm culture is different. I remember when I worked as an engineer, anytime anyone saw me driving in my BMW, they would say things like, "Man, we pay you too much!" or "Must be nice to come from money!" or "What does your husband do?" as if it's impossible to be frugal in certain aspects and save up for things that you enjoy.
> 
> I know I tend to ramble (hey, do you know a lawyer who doesn't?), but basically, I think the goal should be professionalism in your attire. If the Fendi's are more professional looking, go with those. (My answer would be different if you're applying for a job at an entertainment or fashion law firm.)
> 
> OK, that's all I've got. Have a great day, ladies!


 

I agree with these statements. Law firm culture is different from corporate culture--similar but still different. I have mentioned in other threads asking about law firm interview attire that I believe wearing the appropriate CL and other designer items are perfectly fine. The key word here is *approrpriate.* 

I am an attorney and I work in a big law firm in the East Coast (where the dominant culture is still more conservative than other parts of the country.  When I interviewed (for summer positions and post grad work), I wore my black kid leather Delic 120,  with my black Chanel caviar jumbo, and carried my portfolio in my hand.  I wore a conservative Theory skirt suit,  Thomas Pink dress shirts,  light make up and no jewelery. That was my ensemble for ALL my interviews, the first rounds and second rounds, etc. lol....Guess what? I got multiple offers for summers and post grad work and I chose the one I wanted most, in all the situations.

My point is, the hiring partner or committee, or judge( in case of clerkship) is looking for the smartest, most competent person,who is also likable and can get along with the existing staff and team members. They do not care about your labels or designer items. The only way they will care is if you wear those items inappropriately, *because that shows you have poor judgment, NOT because you can afford expensive things.* 
So, for example, I think wearing madame butterfly bootie will be inappropriate to an interview (ok, i know that is extreme, but just trying to make a point..haha). 

Lastly, I dont know who these career counselors are but so far, I havent heard of one who really knows their stuff! LOL!! they probably never worked in a law firm before. Even the counselor I had while in law school didnt give good advice.  I think alot of their advice are antiquated and not really applicable in today's law culture.


----------



## miss alice

dhampir2005 said:


> Hahaha the first week of law school we had a career services seminar and the speaker said "Ladies... until you're hired or unless you've worked before law school, pack away those designer items!" Hopefully if a Big law firm hires me I'll have lots more money for MORE shoes! (the pay for big law firms is redic.... $3K+/week... for a SUMMER INTERN). That's so many CLs!


 
as i said in my prior post, i disagree with the speaker.  key is to dress professionally and appropriately. Not to have (or not have) designer goods. 

my colleagues who help interview new hires at my firm have never talked about their attire, unless the person was sloppy, hence unprofessional. Interviewers talk about whether they liked you, whether they see you as part of their team, and whether you took the time to learn about the firm and what we do. That is what is important.


----------



## KarenBorter

Looks like a few new styles are popping up at Saks dot com I just took a quick gander.


----------



## dhampir2005

So after contemplating seriously I have decided to stick with the Fendis. I will have lots of chances to wear my black magos since they are such classics and because it is a banquet and my first time as an incoming executive board member I'm going to tone it down. I'll just wear my magos to some other event!



miss alice said:


> as i said in my prior post, i disagree with the speaker.  key is to dress professionally and appropriately. Not to have (or not have) designer goods.
> 
> my colleagues who help interview new hires at my firm have never talked about their attire, unless the person was sloppy, hence unprofessional. Interviewers talk about whether they liked you, whether they see you as part of their team, and whether you took the time to learn about the firm and what we do. That is what is important.


----------



## dhampir2005

Back on topic, has anyone received notice from Barney's if their orders shipped? I ordered the blue magos on Saturday and I still don't know if they were in stock or had shipped


----------



## jenayb

Can we please keep this thread to the discussion of the New styles?? :back2topic:

*kar*, thanks for posting those LPs. Luckily, anything remotely near my size is out of stock!!


----------



## Cityfashionista

I wish I never saw that LP. 

I must resist. :cry:


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

karwood said:


> *New @ NAP: Lady Peep 150 gold w/ bright pink studs*
> 
> 
> http://m.net-a-porter.com/mt/www.ne...hatsNew130411-_-WhatsNewAmWed-_-WhatsNewAmWed



I love them! They're gorgeous! 

Thanks for the post!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

dhampir2005 said:


> Back on topic, has anyone received notice from Barney's if their orders shipped? I ordered the blue magos on Saturday and I still don't know if they were in stock or had shipped


 
I would give them a call to check. I ordered something there once and they cancelled my order without any notifications.


----------



## jenayb

dhampir2005 said:


> Back on topic, has anyone received notice from Barney's if their orders shipped? I ordered the blue magos on Saturday and I still don't know if they were in stock or had shipped


 
Honestly, barneys.com is incredibly unreliable, and I'm sorry to have to say that.  I strictly work with my SA - I never order anything online because their inventory is not updated on a regular basis, to say the least. Definitely call CS and find out what the status is because they are notorious for order cancellation at the last moment. If you happen to need help with getting anything from Barneys, PM me and I'll hook you up with my SA.


----------



## bling*lover

karwood said:


> *New @ NAP: Lady Peep 150 gold w/ bright pink studs*
> 
> 
> http://m.net-a-porter.com/mt/www.ne...hatsNew130411-_-WhatsNewAmWed-_-WhatsNewAmWed


 
 the pink spikes, not too sure about the gold though! Thanks for posting Karwood!


----------



## dhampir2005

I tried to call monday... they gave me until Friday to hear back.... what a hassle 



nakedmosher2of3 said:


> I would give them a call to check. I ordered something there once and they cancelled my order without any notifications.


----------



## miss alice

dhampir2005 said:


> Back on topic, has anyone received notice from Barney's if their orders shipped? I ordered the blue magos on Saturday and I still don't know if they were in stock or had shipped


 
Sorry for being side tracked!! 
As to Barneys--I have not recived any email notification of shipment. I ordered Madame Butterfly Booties 2 nights ago..and still no shipment info.......feeling tense!! haha..


----------



## dhampir2005

Hehehe I called and cancelled my order. They said I would know within 24 hours if it was cancelled or shipped out. Grrr it's super annoying to have to wait and see, but I did contact J'enay's contact to try to be more successful in this hunt


----------



## gymangel812

capv29 said:


> I'm not feeling them


me either. the gold clashes with the pink imo. would look awesome with a black or pink base though.


----------



## SassySarah

NANI1972 said:


> Do the une plume slings come in black napa leather? If so where may I find them? Thanks all!



Nani I think I have seen them but not sure where. I love my patent slings they're so light as a feather and comfy.


----------



## jeNYC

For those that own the MBP leopard in 150 and 120, are they both the same retail price?  thanks!


----------



## jenayb

jeNYC said:


> For those that own the MBP leopard in 150 and 120, are they both the same retail price? thanks!


 
Good question. I have them both and I believe they were *around* the same price, yes. I got my 120s from the UK so I'm trying to remember what the exchange was...  

I do know for a fact, however, that both retailed for over $1k.  

Are you thinking of getting both?


----------



## jeNYC

jenaywins said:


> Good question. I have them both and I believe they were *around* the same price, yes. I got my 120s from the UK so I'm trying to remember what the exchange was...
> 
> I do know for a fact, however, that both retailed for over $1k.
> 
> Are you thinking of getting both?



lol after my MBB, i promised myself nothing over 120 and im going to keep my promise even though i love platforms!!  i filled out the agreement form for the 120 and the SA initially told me its 995 but i told her that they were 1095 in the previous season and shes going to get back to me on that


----------



## dhampir2005

It's my fault! I'm just so antsy to wear shoes! I guess given Barney's recent oddity with cancelling orders last minute I'd try to call. When I called om monday they told me I'd know by Friday. When I called today, they said Monday the 18th. I told them "Forget it, cancel the order" apparently within 24 hours I'll know if they were prepped to ship and thus will ship, or are cancelled. Never again barneys.com... NEVER AGAIN!



miss alice said:


> Sorry for being side tracked!!
> As to Barneys--I have not recived any email notification of shipment. I ordered Madame Butterfly Booties 2 nights ago..and still no shipment info.......feeling tense!! haha..


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

jeNYC said:


> lol after my MBB, i promised myself nothing over 120 and im going to keep my promise even though i love platforms!!  i filled out the agreement form for the 120 and the SA initially told me its 995 but i told her that they were 1095 in the previous season and shes going to get back to me on that



*Jen:* Which Boutique is getting the 120 Version ?
I have tried the 150 but they are difficult to walk in unfortunately.
TIA !


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

^SeDuCTive^ said:


> *Jen:* Which Boutique is getting the 120 Version ?
> I have tried the 150 but they are difficult to walk in unfortunately.
> TIA !


 
I'd like to know this too I thought just the e-boutique was getting the 120s? btw, are the 120s and 150s tts?


----------



## jenayb

jeNYC said:


> lol after my MBB, i promised myself nothing over 120 and im going to keep my promise even though i love platforms!! i filled out the agreement form for the 120 and the SA initially told me its 995 but i told her that they were 1095 in the previous season and shes going to get back to me on that


 
Mine were definitely over $1k, but it may have been the exchange rate honestly. I think they were 685 pounds or something at Harrods. I'll check the box when I get home tonight for you.

Don't be afraid of the 150mm heel height, though - they are incredibly comfortable.


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> I'd like to know this too I thought just the e-boutique was getting the 120s? btw, are the 120s and 150s tts?



*Dezyn:* I have tried them on when they came first last fall in Mount st. and i sized up .5 size for the MBP 150. 
But i recomment TTS in both as they will break in by time.
HTH..


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

jenaywins said:


> Mine were definitely over $1k, but it may have been the exchange rate honestly. I think they were 685 pounds or something at Harrods. I'll check the box when I get home tonight for you.
> 
> Don't be afraid of the 150mm heel height, though - they are incredibly comfortable.



I think they are more than 700 GBP Jenay.
I have tried them once they arrived to Mount st. Boutique last June and they were the same price or slightly higher than my MMB.


----------



## jenayb

^SeDuCTive^ said:


> I think they are more than 700 GBP Jenay.
> I have tried them once they arrived to Mount st. Boutique last June and they were the same price or slightly higher than my MMB.


 
They were 6xx pounds for me.


----------



## Dessye

^^^
Probably due to minus VAT.


----------



## jenayb

Dessye said:


> ^^^
> Probably due to minus VAT.


 
No, that is what the price tag sticker says on the box. I'm almost positive it was 685 pounds... 

Darnit I wish I were home to check. I'd have DBF check for me, but I'd rather he didn't investigate the price tags on the sides of all my boxes.


----------



## Dessye

jenaywins said:


> No, that is what the price tag sticker says on the box. I'm almost positive it was 685 pounds...
> 
> Darnit I wish I were home to check. I'd have DBF check for me, but *I'd rather he didn't investigate the price tags on the sides of all my boxes.*


----------



## jenayb

Ah ha! 

I found the original email from Harrods detailing the price. Quoted:

_Dear Ms. xxxx,

The cost price of the shoes are 675 pound sterling. Also,We would need your shipping address to be able to tell you the price with the VAT adjustment. _

Ok so I was wrong, it was not 685 pounds, it was 675.


----------



## jeNYC

^SeDuCTive^ said:


> *Jen:* Which Boutique is getting the 120 Version ?
> I have tried the 150 but they are difficult to walk in unfortunately.
> TIA !


 
the eBoutique, you have to contact them to fill out an agreement form, the SA stated that they are only receiving 1 size each except for the 8.5 which they are getting 2 pairs.


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

Well, they were around 800 Euros when the MBP first released ..
800 Euros = around 710.561 GBP .. 
BTW, its a good news that they decreased the prices.
Enjoy them.


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

jeNYC said:


> the eBoutique, you have to contact them to fill out an agreement form, the SA stated that they are only receiving 1 size each except for the 8.5 which they are getting 2 pairs.



Unfortunately, i live outside the US 
I think i have to search European Boutiques !


----------



## jenayb

^SeDuCTive^ said:


> Well, they were around 800 Euros when the MBP first released ..
> 800 Euros = around 710.561 GBP ..
> BTW, its a good news that they decreased the prices.
> Enjoy them.


----------



## jeNYC

jenaywins said:


> Ah ha!
> 
> I found the original email from Harrods detailing the price. Quoted:
> 
> _Dear Ms. xxxx,_
> 
> _The cost price of the shoes are 675 pound sterling. Also,We would need your shipping address to be able to tell you the price with the VAT adjustment. _
> 
> Ok so I was wrong, it was not 685 pounds, it was 675.


 thanks for your reply.  *sigh*  I got .5 up, some say TTS and some say .5 up and the SA said most order .5.  I hope I can make it fit its .5 too big.


----------



## jenayb

jeNYC said:


> thanks for your reply. *sigh* I got .5 up, some say TTS and some say .5 up and the SA said most order .5. I hope I can make it fit its .5 too big.


 
I could not have personally made a half size up work, but every foot is different babe. Can you change your order?


----------



## jeNYC

jenaywins said:


> I could not have personally made a half size up work, but every foot is different babe. Can you change your order?


 
hey jen, its jen haha...i just emailed them and changed my size because she replied back saying they're getting 3 pairs in that size...at first she told me only one pair each..oh well better for me   if you check out the sizing thread...i asked a pretty obvious question regarding my sizing lol


----------



## jeNYC

jenaywins said:


> I could not have personally made a half size up work, but every foot is different babe. Can you change your order?


 
ooo i just realized you are in the 38-38.5 range in your siggy.  what size did you get in your 120?  if it's 38 or 38.5, could you please provide me with the measurments?  thanks!


----------



## jenayb

jeNYC said:


> hey jen, its jen haha...i just emailed them and changed my size because she replied back saying they're getting 3 pairs in that size...at first she told me only one pair each..oh well better for me  if you check out the sizing thread...i asked a pretty obvious question regarding my sizing lol


 
Hehe, two more pairs grew?  



jeNYC said:


> ooo i just realized you are in the 38-38.5 range in your siggy. what size did you get in your 120? if it's 38 or 38.5, could you please provide me with the measurments? thanks!


 
Absolutely. My 120s are a 38.5. I'm at the office now but can measure the insoles when I am home!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

^SeDuCTive^ said:


> *Dezyn:* I have tried them on when they came first last fall in Mount st. and i sized up .5 size for the MBP 150.
> But i recomment TTS in both as they will break in by time.
> HTH..


 
that's what I thought, my MBBs are TTS. thank you!


----------



## jeNYC

jenaywins said:


> Hehe, two more pairs grew?
> 
> 
> lol, i asked the SA about it and she said emailed them to let them that the demand is high and they were able to add a couple pairs to the order.
> 
> Absolutely. My 120s are a 38.5. I'm at the office now but can measure the insoles when I am home!



thanks!  i never know if im measuring correctly but can you specify if you measure all the way to the tip of the peep toe?  thanks again!!!


----------



## jenayb

jeNYC said:


> thanks! i never know if im measuring correctly but can you specify if you measure all the way to the tip of the peep toe? thanks again!!!


 
Yep! Luckily, DBF fancies himself quite the handy man, so I have access to about 34 tape measures!  No problemo!


----------



## jeNYC

jenaywins said:


> Yep! Luckily, DBF fancies himself quite the handy man, so I have access to about 34 tape measures!  No problemo!


 
lmao, i have one tape measure and someone cut 3 inches off it or it just broke so now i have to subtract the total by 3 everytime i measure something...im too lazy to get a new one lol


----------



## jenayb

jeNYC said:


> lmao, i have one tape measure and someone cut 3 inches off it or it just broke so now i have to subtract the total by 3 everytime i measure something...im too lazy to get a new one lol


----------



## jeNYC

jenaywins said:


> Hehe, two more pairs grew?
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely. My 120s are a 38.5. I'm at the office now but can measure the insoles when I am home!


 
are you home yet? i'm waiting for you lmao


----------



## jenayb

jeNYC said:


> are you home yet? i'm waiting for you lmao



Oh crap, that's right! Lol. Sorry - I just got home and went straight for the Goldfish!


----------



## jenayb

Leopard MBP 120 - sz 38.5 - 9 7/8"!!


----------



## jeNYC

jenaywins said:


> Oh crap, that's right! Lol. Sorry - I just got home and went straight for the Goldfish!


 
no worries, ill be up for another hour


----------



## jenayb

jeNYC said:


> no worries, ill be up for another hour



I just responded.


----------



## jeNYC

jenaywins said:


> Leopard MBP 120 - sz 38.5 - 9 7/8"!!


 
thanks!!  my studded vps is in size 8 - 9 5/8" so it's a good thing i changed to my TTS!!!


----------



## jenayb

jeNYC said:


> thanks!!  my studded vps is in size 8 - 9 5/8" so it's a good thing i changed to my TTS!!!


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

jenaywins said:


> Leopard MBP 120 - sz 38.5 - 9 7/8"!!



:ninja:


----------



## pixiesparkle

all this MBP Leopard 150 talk is making me a little nervous..Does anyone know which other European boutiques (besides Madrid) are getting them? I put my name on their waitlist but judging from my Madrid experience from the past I'm afraid that they may not notify me at all when the shoes arrive


----------



## cagla

pixiesparkle said:


> all this MBP Leopard 150 talk is making me a little nervous..Does anyone know which other European boutiques (besides Madrid) are getting them? I put my name on their waitlist but judging from my Madrid experience from the past I'm afraid that they may not notify me at all when the shoes arrive




Hi Pixie!

I know that HN in London are also receiving them but only 1-2 pairs in each size. Drop them and email and see if you can get on the list


----------



## dhampir2005

Whew update time! So apparently you must strong-arm Barneys.com. I called yesterday to cancel my order at around noon (CST) at 4:51PM I get an email saying my order shipped. The rep I spoke to mentioned that "if the item had been prepped to ship, it will still ship, otherwise you will receive an email notifiying you of the cancellation. Either way you will know within 24 hours". I know now that I'm getting my RB Magos 140... but really? I have to use an extreme method to get some info? Jeez


----------



## jenayb

NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> :ninja:


----------



## karwood

*New @ MyTheresa.com , Pampas 150 white nappa*

http://www.mytheresa.com/uk_en/pampas-pump-150.html


----------



## jenayb

karwood said:


> *New @ MyTheresa.com , Pampas 150 white nappa*
> 
> http://www.mytheresa.com/uk_en/pampas-pump-150.html


 
Wouldn't these make an amazing spring wedding shoe?


----------



## carlinha

the detail on the pampas is just amazing!!!


----------



## karwood

carlinha said:


> the detail on the pampas is just amazing!!!



I absolutely agree and I'm still waiting for the beige ones to arrive :tumbleweed:


----------



## *MJ*

karwood said:


> *New @ MyTheresa.com , Pampas 150 white nappa*
> 
> http://www.mytheresa.com/uk_en/pampas-pump-150.html



Gorgeous!!! Love the detail!!


----------



## Dessye

NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> :ninja:


----------



## Dessye

New styles up at Stanley Korsak too!

Tan Exclu
Taupe suede Maotic
Nude miniglitter Balota 120 with rose specchio platform
RUBY RED LADY CLOU!!!

http://www.stanleykorshak.com/infostore/ca.cart.asp?maincat=Shoes&designercat=Christian+Louboutin


----------



## Dessye

New on matchesfashion.com

They really need to get their stuff straight!! 

Cobra Denis, NOT PYTHON
Nude Simple 85

http://www.matchesfashion.com/fcp/categorylist/designer/womens_christian_louboutin


----------



## Dessye

Holy frack!  Did you see that?  I sure didn't.  Lady Peep pink spikes GONE from NAP!


----------



## KarenBorter

Dessye said:


> Holy frack!  Did you see that?  I sure didn't.  Lady Peep pink spikes GONE from NAP!



Yep I saw that today and was pretty dumb founded that it sold out THAT FAST. It's an "ok" shoe ... but nothing I was like ZOMG I MUST HAVE!


----------



## Cityfashionista

Dessye said:


> Holy frack!  Did you see that?  I sure didn't.  Lady Peep pink spikes GONE from NAP!



I love that shoe! 

I didn't expect it to go that fast though.

Was it a NAP exclusive? I feel myself starting to get obsessed.


----------



## Dessye

Cityfashionista said:


> I love that shoe!
> 
> I didn't expect it to go that fast though.
> 
> Was it a NAP exclusive? I feel myself starting to get obsessed.


 
Maybe they'll show up on the UK website soon!  Keep a watch out!


----------



## Dessye

KarenBorter said:


> Yep I saw that today and was pretty dumb founded that it sold out THAT FAST. It's an "ok" shoe ... but nothing I was like ZOMG I MUST HAVE!


 
Me too! Thank goodness it's not a must have for me either!  I'm not a big fan of the black on black spikes or colored spikes...yet   Now if there were a black Alti, Lady Peep with pewter or gunmetal spikes, I'd be done for!


----------



## Cityfashionista

Dessye said:


> Maybe they'll show up on the UK website soon!  Keep a watch out!



How comfy is the Lady Peep? I love the Lady Peep shoe & I love the flashiness of that particular shoe.


----------



## KarenBorter

Dessye said:


> Me too! Thank goodness it's not a must have for me either!  I'm not a big fan of the black on black spikes or colored spikes...yet   Now if there were a black Alti, Lady Peep with pewter or gunmetal spikes, I'd be done for!



The spikey's haven't grown on my yet. I DO LOVE them on other peoples feet however. Thank goodness for my wallet too or I would be in trouble because some of those just look TDF when worn (much nicer then the stock pics)


----------



## carlinha

Cityfashionista said:


> I love that shoe!
> 
> I didn't expect it to go that fast though.
> 
> Was it a NAP exclusive? I feel myself starting to get obsessed.



i think one of the Paris boutiques had it also, cna't remember if it was JJR or St. Honore.  email them ASAP!!!


----------



## Cityfashionista

carlinha said:


> i think one of the Paris boutiques had it also, cna't remember if it was JJR or St. Honore.  email them ASAP!!!



You think?

I'm also looking at finally pulling the trigger on glitter Balota. 

Heck why I have you hear can I get your opinion?

Since you have many of the shoes I'm thinking about you're the perfect person to ask. 

I found a suede Mad marta that I'm thinking about but I also love the glittler baltoa.

Which do you think?

Also I'm thinking about a WS AD. Jade or Grenadine?

Which 2 would you get out of these 3? 

Or should I go after the lady peep spikes?


----------



## Dessye

Cityfashionista said:


> How comfy is the Lady Peep? I love the Lady Peep shoe & I love the flashiness of that particular shoe.


 
My LP in batik is extremely comfortable, though a bit high --- need to work on that ankle and lower leg strength.  I haven't worn my patent LPs yet but I imagine they won't be as comfy because the patent is stiff.


----------



## Cityfashionista

Dessye said:


> My LP in batik is extremely comfortable, though a bit high --- need to work on that ankle and lower leg strength.  I haven't worn my patent LPs yet but I imagine they won't be as comfy because the patent is stiff.



Thanks.

Do you find them to feel higher than your other 150s?

I'm a wimp but I find my LC & MBB comfy.

My Ambertina is ok too.


----------



## Dessye

Cityfashionista said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Do you find them to feel higher than your other 150s?
> 
> I'm a wimp but I find my LC & MBB comfy.
> 
> My Ambertina is ok too.


 
No they do not feel any higher than the other 150s.  My MBB is really comfy but I don't find my LC to be.  I need to break my feet in!


----------



## Cityfashionista

Dessye said:


> No they do not feel any higher than the other 150s.  My MBB is really comfy but I don't find my LC to be.  I need to break my feet in!



I only wore each of them for a few minutes. I hope they remain comfy.

I'm such a wimp in heels. :shame:
It shocks me that I'm wearing anything over 2 1/2 inches.


----------



## carlinha

Cityfashionista said:


> You think?
> 
> I'm also looking at finally pulling the trigger on glitter Balota.
> 
> Heck why I have you hear can I get your opinion?
> 
> Since you have many of the shoes I'm thinking about you're the perfect person to ask.
> 
> I found a suede Mad marta that I'm thinking about but I also love the glittler baltoa.
> 
> Which do you think?
> 
> Also I'm thinking about a WS AD. Jade or Grenadine?
> 
> Which 2 would you get out of these 3?
> 
> Or should I go after the lady peep spikes?



i'm not a fan of the suede mad marta.... i really only like the black one with the ostrich heel.  

what color glitter balotas are you thinking?

i love anything watersnake, those 2 colors are amazing, but what do you have more of in your closet?  i would go with the color that is less represented.... i think the jade would look great on your skintone


----------



## Dessye

*City*, I visited CL on FB today and one of the posts asked the question, how do you walk in your Louboutin? Strut, prance, stroll, etc.  I wanted to say, I wobble, LOL!  Well only on cracked pavement like in Yorkville, Toronto...Grrrr...impossible to look cool in stiletto Louboutin 150s.


----------



## Cityfashionista

carlinha said:


> i'm not a fan of the suede mad marta.... i really only like the black one with the ostrich heel.
> 
> what color glitter balotas are you thinking?
> 
> i love anything watersnake, those 2 colors are amazing, but what do you have more of in your closet?  i would go with the color that is less represented.... i think the jade would look great on your skintone




I have ot agree. I like the suede MM but it just isn't the one with the ostrich leg. 

Its time to give up the ghost. I should've bought it when i had the chance.

Its ok. I will console myself with these other shoes.

No onto the ADs. I think the Grenadine is close pink purplish family. I have a good amount of color scheme in my wardrobe.

The color also seems close to the MBBs I bought & the Magenta Forever Tina

Jade is less represented. I have some Jade Jimmy choos & I'm sure some other shoes in that color family. I have a Roberto Cavalli dress, chloe dress, Zac Posen etc that fit the Jade color family.

I think they need a shoe to call their own.

Jade will be my first choice. Truthfully I don't think I'll have problems matching either & if I do then I'll just have to shop.

Thanks for your help.

The Balotas are the silver multi glitter. I'm not sure if I should just get those or get the gold 120s. I  think they'll make the sale. 

What do you think?


----------



## clothingguru

*City*: Which suede MM's are you talking about ? What color?


----------



## Cityfashionista

Dessye said:


> *City*, I visited CL on FB today and one of the posts asked the question, how do you walk in your Louboutin? Strut, prance, stroll, etc.  I wanted to say, I wobble, LOL!  Well only on cracked pavement like in Yorkville, Toronto...Grrrr...impossible to look cool in stiletto Louboutin 150s.




It's the same here in Philly 

I know I'm destined to make a face plant. :shame:

I told you how street people make fun of the way I walk in my Lady Derbys & Deboras. 

For some reason the pitch on those just get to me.

I answered that question on FB last week. I said I strut. I wish.:lolots:


----------



## carlinha

Cityfashionista said:


> I have ot agree. I like the suede MM but it just isn't the one with the ostrich leg.
> 
> Its time to give up the ghost. I should've bought it when i had the chance.
> 
> Its ok. I will console myself with these other shoes.
> 
> No onto the ADs. I think the Grenadine is close pink purplish family. I have a good amount of color scheme in my wardrobe.
> 
> The color also seems close to the MBBs I bought & the Magenta Forever Tina
> 
> Jade is less represented. I have some Jade Jimmy choos & I'm sure some other shoes in that color family. I have a Roberto Cavalli dress, chloe dress, Zac Posen etc that fit the Jade color family.
> 
> I think they need a shoe to call their own.
> 
> Jade will be my first choice. Truthfully I don't think I'll have problems matching either & if I do then I'll just have to shop.
> 
> Thanks for your help.
> 
> The Balotas are the silver multi glitter. I'm not sure if I should just get those or get the gold 120s. I  think they'll make the sale.
> 
> What do you think?



ok my vote for you then:
Jade WS AD
gold glitter balota


----------



## KarenBorter

Cityfashionista said:


> It's the same here in Philly
> 
> I know I'm destined to make a face plant. :shame:
> 
> I told you how street people make fun of the way I walk in my Lady Derbys & Deboras.
> 
> For some reason the pitch on those just get to me.
> 
> I answered that question on FB last week. I said I strut. I wish.:lolots:




People who don't wear heels don't know how HARD it is ... seriously ... If I stumble sure it's embarrassing but hey! Let's see THEM do it. I like to do the "cool walk"  and walk slow, like I have all the time in the world, and when I am in my CLs I do  but seriously, if I am on a date I have to tell them to SLOW DOWN. I am actually going to wear them out this weekend to run errands, both the Mago and the Bianca just to get used to them. The Mago hasn't seen the outside of my apartment yet and she is DYING to get out. I am sure there will be faltering steps especially walking into the mall to go to Sephora for some foundation LOL


----------



## Cityfashionista

carlinha said:


> ok my vote for you then:
> Jade WS AD
> gold glitter balota



You're an angel. 

I still may get those silver ones.  I just love 150 :shame:


----------



## Cityfashionista

KarenBorter said:


> People who don't wear heels don't know how HARD it is ... seriously ... If I stumble sure it's embarrassing but hey! Let's see THEM do it. I like to do the "cool walk"  and walk slow, like I have all the time in the world, and when I am in my CLs I do  but seriously, if I am on a date I have to tell them to SLOW DOWN. I am actually going to wear them out this weekend to run errands, both the Mago and the Bianca just to get used to them. The Mago hasn't seen the outside of my apartment yet and she is DYING to get out. I am sure there will be faltering steps especially walking into the mall to go to Sephora for some foundation LOL



You are so right! They don't know how hard it is.

You have to see me walking in some of these heels. :shame:

At the end of my day I just take my time walking.

Folks make fun of me but i just ignore them.

DH knows when we go out to walk slow and wait.


----------



## KarenBorter

Cityfashionista said:


> You are so right! They don't know how hard it is.
> 
> You have to see me walking in some of these heels. :shame:
> 
> At the end of my day I just take my time walking.
> 
> Folks make fun of me but i just ignore them.
> 
> *DH knows when we go out to walk slow and wait.*



I need one of those


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

KarenBorter said:


> People who don't wear heels don't know how HARD it is ... seriously ... If I stumble sure it's embarrassing but hey! Let's see THEM do it. I like to do the "cool walk"  and walk slow, like I have all the time in the world, and when I am in my CLs I do  but seriously, if I am on a date I have to tell them to SLOW DOWN. I am actually going to wear them out this weekend to run errands, both the Mago and the Bianca just to get used to them. The Mago hasn't seen the outside of my apartment yet and she is DYING to get out. I am sure there will be faltering steps especially walking into the mall to go to *Sephora for some foundation* LOL



... 15% off for VIBs until April 21st. That's where I'm going to be as well  

I have a question: I wore the Watersnake Daffs last weekend to go out to dinner but it was literally get in the car - drive - get out of the car - eat - get in the car and I was home. Not nearly enough time to strut around  We are going to a wedding this weekend but a portion of the ceremony is going to be outside -- I would LOVE to wear them again but am terrified of having to walk in the grass. Ladies with experience - should I bring a pair to change into with me or will the shoes be OK? I sprayed them with Meltonian per NTNTGOs advice as soon as I received them.


----------



## Cityfashionista

KarenBorter said:


> I need one of those



 He can be a sweetie.

How do the Magos run? I'm thinking of getting a pair & I wonder if I need a 40.5 or a 41?


----------



## KarenBorter

Cityfashionista said:


> He can be a sweetie.
> 
> How do the Magos run? I'm thinking of getting a pair & I wonder if I need a 40.5 or a 41?



In the 160mm I got TTS and they fit like a dream 
Others have said for the 140mm it's a .5 size down.


----------



## KarenBorter

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> ... 15% off for VIBs until April 21st. That's where I'm going to be as well



Oooooo I didn't know that! Then Saturday is a FOR SURE DAY at Sephora!


----------



## Cityfashionista

KarenBorter said:


> In the 160mm I got TTS and they fit like a dream
> Others have said for the 140mm it's a .5 size down.





Does that mean a 40.5 will work if its a 140?

I'm usually between a 40.5 & a 41.


----------



## Dessye

KarenBorter said:


> People who don't wear heels don't know how HARD it is ... seriously ... If I stumble sure it's embarrassing but hey! Let's see THEM do it. I like to do the "cool walk"  and walk slow, like I have all the time in the world, and when I am in my CLs I do  but seriously, if I am on a date I have to tell them to SLOW DOWN. I am actually going to wear them out this weekend to run errands, both the Mago and the Bianca just to get used to them. The Mago hasn't seen the outside of my apartment yet and she is DYING to get out. I am sure there will be faltering steps especially walking into the mall to go to Sephora for some foundation LOL


 
Malls are OK for me.  It's the uneven sidewalks that haven't been maintained that get to me.  Last weekend, I wore my white Lady Clous for the first time to Yorkville.  After 2 blocks, I tripped and did the stumble-dance against a store window - very embarrassing :shame:  I immediately went back to the parking lot and changed into 90s.


----------



## KarenBorter

Cityfashionista said:


> Does that mean a 40.5 will work if its a 140?
> 
> I'm usually between a 40.5 & a 41.



According to some of the gals here who have ordered the 140's I would imagine so ... *candyapples88 *I think was the one who was mentioning it in this thread earlier on.


----------



## carlinha

Dessye said:


> Malls are OK for me.  It's the uneven sidewalks that haven't been maintained that get to me.  Last weekend, I wore my white Lady Clous for the first time to Yorkville.  After 2 blocks, I tripped and did the stumble-dance against a store window - very embarrassing :shame:  I immediately went back to the parking lot and changed into 90s.



:lolots: it's totally the same for me... i am always cursing to high heaven when i have to walk on the sidewalks which have shoe-killing cracks and little pebbles/rocks that are bound to make you off balance... swear to god those things are put there to break my ankle :censor:

p.s. by the way *dessye*, stop ignoring our requests on your thread  FAMILY PHOTO!!!!


----------



## jeshika

KarenBorter said:


> In the 160mm I got TTS and they fit like a dream
> Others have said for the 140mm it's a .5 size down.


  i think it's the other way around... TTS to half size up on 140mm and half size down to TTS in the 160. I tried the 160 half size down... I couldn't even shove my foot halfway in.


----------



## MadameElle

carlinha said:


> :lolots: it's totally the same for me... i am always cursing to high heaven when i have to walk on the sidewalks which have shoe-killing cracks and little pebbles/rocks that are bound to make you off balance... swear to god those things are put there to break my ankle :censor:
> 
> p.s. by the way *dessye*, stop ignoring our requests on your thread  FAMILY PHOTO!!!!



  We want shoe pics We want shoe pics We want shoe pics


----------



## Cityfashionista

KarenBorter said:


> According to some of the gals here who have ordered the 140's I would imagine so ... *candyapples88 *I think was the one who was mentioning it in this thread earlier on.







Dessye said:


> Malls are OK for me.  It's the uneven sidewalks that haven't been maintained that get to me.  Last weekend, I wore my white Lady Clous for the first time to Yorkville.  After 2 blocks, I tripped and did the stumble-dance against a store window - very embarrassing :shame:  I immediately went back to the parking lot and changed into 90s.





carlinha said:


> it's totally the same for me... i am always cursing to high heaven when i have to walk on the sidewalks which have shoe-killing cracks and little pebbles/rocks that are bound to make you off balance... swear to god those things are put there to break my ankle :censor:
> 
> p.s. by the way *dessye*, stop ignoring our requests on your thread  FAMILY PHOTO!!!!



I concur ladies. :shame:

Did you update your thread again Dessye?
Off to check out new pictures in Desseye's thread


----------



## KarenBorter

jeshika said:


> i think it's the other way around... TTS to half size up on 140mm and half size down to TTS in the 160. I tried the 160 half size down... I couldn't even shove my foot halfway in.



See? That's why I said ask someone else LOL I am not sure on the 140's at all since I got the 160's. 

*CITY *see above!


----------



## Cityfashionista

jeshika said:


> i think it's the other way around... TTS to half size up on 140mm and half size down to TTS in the 160. I tried the 160 half size down... I couldn't even shove my foot halfway in.





Which height did you wind up getting?


----------



## KarenBorter

Dessye said:


> Malls are OK for me.  It's the uneven sidewalks that haven't been maintained that get to me.  Last weekend, I wore my white Lady Clous for the first time to Yorkville.  After 2 blocks, I tripped and did the stumble-dance against a store window - very embarrassing :shame:  I immediately went back to the parking lot and changed into 90s.



I was thinking about that. There is a club I want to wear the WS Bianca's to on the 30th and am dreading walking into the club, it's cobble stone in the patio. I guess it will be tip toes for me until I get on even surface again


----------



## MadameElle

jeshika said:


> i think it's the other way around... TTS to half size up on 140mm and half size down to TTS in the 160. I tried the 160 half size down... I couldn't even shove my foot halfway in.



I took my Mago 160 1/2 size down from TTS (CL size 36=US size 6).  Its a tad bit tight in the toe box but the length is perfect - no heel slippage.


----------



## KarenBorter

MadameElle said:


> I took my Mago 160 1/2 size down from TTS (CL size 36=US size 6).  Its a tad bit tight in the toe box but the length is perfect - no heel slippage.



For me it's super hard to buy online because I really need to feel the shoe on my foot and see it on me. What looks good and fits TTS on one person may be different for others


----------



## Cityfashionista

MadameElle said:


> I took my Mago 160 1/2 size down from TTS (CL size 36=US size 6).  Its a tad bit tight in the toe box but the length is perfect - no heel slippage.





Now I'm thinking I should just stick to a 40.5 I wear that in many styles.

I also wear a 41 in many though.


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

Cityfashionista said:


> I love that shoe!
> 
> I didn't expect it to go that fast though.
> 
> Was it a NAP exclusive? I feel myself starting to get obsessed.



They are exclusive to St, Honore Boutique 
I have posted the photo in the SS 11 collection thread


----------



## Cityfashionista

^SeDuCTive^ said:


> They are exclusive to St, Honore Boutique
> I have posted the photo in the SS 11 collection thread




Awh man! Why'd you go & tell me that 

I feel my crazy coming on.

I must resist.

Off to write St honore


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

Not enabler at all!
 city :devil: :devil:


----------



## jenayb

^SeDuCTive^ said:


> Not enabler at all!
> city :devil: :devil:


 
My good LORD!


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

jenaywins said:


> My good LORD!



No Jenay, don't do it !
We both are Banned


----------



## jenayb

^SeDuCTive^ said:


> No Jenay, don't do it !
> We both are Banned


 


My voice of reason!


----------



## candyapples88

KarenBorter said:


> According to some of the gals here who have ordered the 140's I would imagine so ... *candyapples88 *I think was the one who was mentioning it in this thread earlier on.





Cityfashionista said:


> Does that mean a 40.5 will work if its a 140?
> 
> I'm usually between a 40.5 & a 41.





jeshika said:


> i think it's the other way around... TTS to half size up on 140mm and half size down to TTS in the 160. I tried the 160 half size down... I couldn't even shove my foot halfway in.



I got a half size up from TTS in the 140s.


----------



## r6girl2005

Cityfashionista said:


> Does that mean a 40.5 will work if its a 140?
> 
> I'm usually between a 40.5 & a 41.



I went TTS for my 140s and there was no way I could have gone up or down on these. HTH


----------



## Cityfashionista

r6girl2005 said:


> I went TTS for my 140s and there was no way I could have gone up or down on these. HTH



I'm not sure that I *really *know what my TTS is. :shame:

I used to think it was 41 but some of my 41s are a little big maybe?

I have a lot of 40.5 that fit but some are a little tight?


----------



## Cityfashionista

^SeDuCTive^ said:


> Not enabler at all!
> city :devil: :devil:



My DH is gonna leave me! 

If I'm wearing those babies he'll be back though. :devil:


----------



## Cityfashionista

candyapples88 said:


> I got a half size up from TTS in the 140s.




I just don't know what to do. 

Maybe a 40.5?


----------



## Cityfashionista

^SeDuCTive^ said:


> No Jenay, don't do it !
> We both are Banned




i'm banned. 

Don't you see my little :banned: guy?

He's a drunkard. He doesn't make me respect his authority.


----------



## candyapples88

Cityfashionista said:


> I just don't know what to do.
> 
> Maybe a 40.5?



I guess it depends on your foot. Mine is neither wide nor narrow and I have short toes and a skinny heel. If it helps, I have Bianca in 39, Pik in 39, Pigalle and Luxura in 38.5...but I got a 39.5 in the Mago and they fit perfect.


----------



## candyapples88

Cityfashionista said:


> I'm not sure that I *really *know what my TTS is. :shame:
> 
> I used to think it was 41 but some of my 41s are a little big maybe?
> 
> I have a lot of 40.5 that fit but some are a little tight?



You're probably right in between 40.5 and 41. I feel that way with being a 39 and 39.5. It comes down to preference on how you want your shoes to fit. I prefer to have a little room in my shoes because I don't like them feeling confined.


----------



## Cityfashionista

candyapples88 said:


> I guess it depends on your foot. Mine is neither wide nor narrow and I have short toes and a skinny heel. If it helps, I have Bianca in 39, Pik in 39, Pigalle and Luxura in 38.5...but I got a 39.5 in the Mago and they fit perfect.



No but 

I don't have any of those styles. 

I may just get a 41. I'm sure it'll fit. That's usually my go to size however I have many 40.5s that fit well.


----------



## Dessye

Cityfashionista said:


> I concur ladies. :shame:
> 
> Did you update your thread again Dessye?
> Off to check out new pictures in Desseye's thread


 
Oh boy --- the pressure   Not trying to ignore you...  Sorry ladies but I haven't had the time - work has been crazy!  Although it doesn't look like it by the frequency of my posts...  One of the pathologists here is on sick-leave and so work is pretty overwhelming now.  I promise to try again this weekend.  I'll attempt my new additions before the family photo...


----------



## candyapples88

Cityfashionista said:


> No but
> 
> I don't have any of those styles.
> 
> I may just get a 41. I'm sure it'll fit. That's usually my go to size however I have many 40.5s that fit well.



I was told these fit like the Maggies and was recommended by multiple SAs to size .5 up for the 140s. Seemed like it worked for me. You can always return or xchange them if they're too big. Plenty of dept. stores are carrying that style right now.


----------



## Cityfashionista

Dessye said:


> Oh boy --- the pressure   Not trying to ignore you...  Sorry ladies but I haven't had the time - work has been crazy!  Although it doesn't look like it by the frequency of my posts...  One of the pathologists here is on sick-leave and so work is pretty overwhelming now.  I promise to try again this weekend.  I'll attempt my new additions before the family photo...



This is unacceptable!  (This is coming from the person who STILL hasn't created a collection thread)

J/K  No worries. I know it'll be fabulous once you get around to it.


----------



## Cityfashionista

candyapples88 said:


> I was told these fit like the Maggies and was recommended by multiple SAs to size .5 up for the 140s. Seemed like it worked for me. You can always return or xchange them if they're too big. Plenty of dept. stores are carrying that style right now.




Ok  Well sizing up would mean a 41 I guess.

I was think of getting the 160 from the boutique.

I'm scared though.


----------



## Dessye

jeshika said:


> *i think it's the other way around... TTS to half size up on 140mm and half size down to TTS in the 160.* I tried the 160 half size down... I couldn't even shove my foot halfway in.


 
Yup, you're right *Jesh*!


----------



## Dessye

Cityfashionista said:


> *This is unacceptable!  (This is coming from the person who STILL hasn't created a collection thread)*
> 
> J/K  No worries. I know it'll be fabulous once you get around to it.


 
:lolots:


----------



## Nolia

Dessye said:


> Malls are OK for me.  It's the uneven sidewalks that haven't been maintained that get to me.  Last weekend, I wore my white Lady Clous for the first time to Yorkville.  After 2 blocks, I tripped and did the stumble-dance against a store window - very embarrassing :shame:  I immediately went back to the parking lot and changed into 90s.



I hate the Yorkville road. It's WAYY too bumpy for heels LOL Yet it's where all the stars and fashionistas go.  I'm surprised it hasn't been a calamity of fallen women and a pile of shoes yet.


----------



## candyapples88

Cityfashionista said:


> Ok  Well sizing up would mean a 41 I guess.
> 
> I was think of getting the 160 from the boutique.
> 
> I'm scared though.



You should hurry then...they are going fast! If you get the 160, then you would probably want to go 40.5.


----------



## Dessye

Cityfashionista said:


> Ok  Well sizing up would mean a 41 I guess.
> 
> I was think of getting the 160 from the boutique.
> 
> I'm scared though.


 
Go for it, hahaha!  Definitely go TTS for your 160s.  Even if it's a half-size too big, you can put a foot pad in which will increase the comfort anyway.  Actually, I would measure my foot length (larger foot if one's larger than the other) and ask the boutiques to give you insole measurements for your CL TTS and TTS+1/2.  I think Mago runs like Maggie so....

In my 140 Maggies, I'm CL TTS+1/2 where the insole length is my foot length.  For 160s, you have to go 1/2 size down from your 140 size because of the pitch which will push your foot towards the toebox when you stand/walk.


----------



## Dessye

Nolia said:


> I hate the Yorkville road. It's WAYY too bumpy for heels LOL Yet it's where all the stars and fashionistas go. I'm surprised it hasn't been a calamity of fallen women and a pile of shoes yet.


 
I know --- how do they do it???   Leg muscles of steel and a metallic plate at their ankles


----------



## Clooky001

carlinha said:


> :lolots: it's totally the same for me... i am always cursing to high heaven when i have to walk on the sidewalks which have shoe-killing cracks and little pebbles/rocks that are bound to make you off balance... swear to god those things are put there to break my ankle :censor:
> 
> p.s. by the way *dessye*, stop ignoring our requests on your thread  FAMILY PHOTO!!!!



Hah hah... It cracks me up but puts a massive smile on my face knowing it's not just me..!! Lol.. I can't even walk in flats, my hubby get so annoyed with holding me up... I'm always blaming the dodgy sidewalks! Lol... 
I fell head of heels last Saturday on a night out with my girls - thought I was all that shaking my booty to JLo in my lady dafs and I can honestly say I was laying in a heep on the dance floor... I don't think I can face going out again after that incident!!


----------



## r6girl2005

Cityfashionista said:


> I just don't know what to do.
> 
> Maybe a 40.5?





candyapples88 said:


> I guess it depends on your foot. Mine is  neither wide nor narrow and I have short toes and a skinny heel. If it  helps, I have Bianca in 39, Pik in 39, Pigalle and Luxura in 38.5...but I  got a 39.5 in the Mago and they fit perfect.



Yep, I have really narrow feet and short toes so that is why I went with  my TTS. I also wear a 36 (TTS) in Simples and Very Prives.

Not sure if that helps you anymore City


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

Cityfashionista said:


> i'm banned.
> 
> Don't you see my little :banned: guy?
> 
> He's a drunkard. He doesn't make me respect his authority.



Lol ..
I see , poor :banned: guy


----------



## dhampir2005

I sized tts for both my 140s (37.5). BUT!!! I have really short toes and the toe box on the Magos is pretty short IMO. I could have sized up to the 38, but there was a bit of heel slippage and the 38s at nordies in the black were reserved anyways 



Cityfashionista said:


> He can be a sweetie.
> 
> How do the Magos run? I'm thinking of getting a pair & I wonder if I need a 40.5 or a 41?


----------



## KarenBorter

candyapples88 said:


> I got a half size up from TTS in the 140s.



I knew it was a half size ... I couldn't remember if it was up or down (dang aging and memory  )


----------



## *MJ*

All this talk about walking in heels reminds me of a few years ago, when I worked downtown, and at lunch one day, I went for a Latte at the coffee shop across the street from my office. I was wearing my black VPs and a cute DVF wrap dress. I wasn't paying attention, and my heel caught in a grate, and I lost my footing and fell face down on the sidewalk!! I skinned my knee, my hand, and scuffed the front of my left shoe!! Talk about embarrassed!! I can laugh about it now, but at the time I was about to cry!! Needless to say, I'm a lot more careful now...and those were only 120's!!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

^Aww poor you! at least these memories are fun to remember and force us to be more mindful of our step lol


----------



## Clooky001

I try to be careful to but DH says when I'm concentrating on walking I look like a duck!! Lol 
God I must look like a right plonker trotting about in my heels... Falling over when strutting and looking like duck when not!! Heh heh. What we do for louboutin! 

MJ: did anyone help you up???


----------



## *MJ*

CEC.LV4eva said:


> ^Aww poor you! at least these memories are fun to remember and force us to be more mindful of our step lol



Thanks CEC!!  I know I have to be super careful...cuz if I can face-plant like that in 120's, just think of the damage I could do in 160's!!



Clooky001 said:


> I try to be careful to but DH says when I'm concentrating on walking I look like a duck!! Lol
> God I must look like a right plonker trotting about in my heels... Falling over when strutting and looking like duck when not!! Heh heh. What we do for louboutin!
> 
> MJ: did anyone help you up???



LOL @ plonker!!!  Not sure what it means, but it just sounds funny!!

And, no...no one stopped to help me...they just walked on by as if they didn't notice.


----------



## hazeltt

*MJ* said:


> Thanks CEC!!  I know I have to be super careful...cuz if I can face-plant like that in 120's, just think of the damage I could do in 160's!!
> 
> 
> 
> LOL @ plonker!!!  Not sure what it means, but it just sounds funny!!
> 
> *And, no...no one stopped to help me...they just walked on by as if they didn't notice. *



Oh no, that's terrible! I hope you were okay though!


----------



## *MJ*

hazeltt said:


> Oh no, that's terrible! I hope you were okay though!



Thanks hazel!! I was fine, just a little scraped up...lol. I was more embarrassed than anything!! I felt like a total klutz!!


----------



## jenayb

*MJ* said:


> All this talk about walking in heels reminds me of a few years ago, when I worked downtown, and at lunch one day, I went for a Latte at the coffee shop across the street from my office. I was wearing my black VPs and a cute DVF wrap dress. I wasn't paying attention, and my heel caught in a grate, and I lost my footing and fell face down on the sidewalk!! I skinned my knee, my hand, and scuffed the front of my left shoe!! Talk about embarrassed!! I can laugh about it now, but at the time I was about to cry!! Needless to say, I'm a lot more careful now...and those were only 120's!!


----------



## *MJ*

jenaywins said:


>



Aww...thanks for the sympathy babe!! 

I'm a lot more careful now!!


----------



## Clooky001

*MJ* said:


> Thanks CEC!!  I know I have to be super careful...cuz if I can face-plant like that in 120's, just think of the damage I could do in 160's!!
> 
> 
> 
> LOL @ plonker!!!  Not sure what it means, but it just sounds funny!!
> 
> And, no...no one stopped to help me...they just walked on by as if they didn't notice.



Just saw you WL - Selfridges have the black/ostrich MM in either 39 or 39.5! I Spoke to them today


----------



## jenayb

*MJ* said:


> Aww...thanks for the sympathy babe!!
> 
> I'm a lot more careful now!!



OMG it literally made me all sad right now to think that you bit it and no one even stopped to help!!


----------



## *MJ*

jenaywins said:


> OMG it literally made me all sad right now to think that you bit it and no one even stopped to help!!



You would think someone, during lunchtime in a busy downtown would have stopped to help...but they just walked on by. It is kinda sad when I think back on it...


----------



## *MJ*

Clooky001 said:


> Just saw you WL - Selfridges have the black/ostrich MM in either 39 or 39.5! I Spoke to them today



Really? I wonder if they ship to the US?


----------



## pixiesparkle

Cityfashionista said:


> He can be a sweetie.
> 
> How do the Magos run? I'm thinking of getting a pair & I wonder if I need a 40.5 or a 41?


I got the 140 and went TTS in them, they fit like a dream even though my toes are extremely long. I have narrow feet if that helps..one of my friends actually went 1/2 size DOWN but that's just because she also has narrow feet and short/average toes so she purposely went down to accomodate for the stretch in the future. 



jeshika said:


> i think it's the other way around... TTS to half  size up on 140mm and half size down to TTS in the 160. I tried the 160  half size down... I couldn't even shove my foot halfway in.


I have no idea about the 160 as I haven't had a chance to try them on but honestly I would advice against going *1/2 size up* on 140, unless you have very wide feet. When I received my Mago I decided that I'd still go to the boutique and try the 38 on to be sure and also for future sizing reference, turned out the 38 is extremely big, I can fit 1 finger in the gap at the back (and as I've mentioned before, I have long toes, longer than many others I've seen and still there was a big gap..for someone with short/average length toes, I think the gap might be even bigger)


----------



## jenayb

*MJ* said:


> You would think someone, during lunchtime in a busy downtown would have stopped to help...but they just walked on by. It is kinda sad when I think back on it...



Oh sweetheart. I would have helped you...... And more than likely fallen in my CLs helping you.


----------



## dhampir2005

Hahaha I totally agree! My feet were pretty swollen that day as I had been wearing a pair of brutal no name 6 inch pumps all day (now those are some ankle breakers!). Even then when I tried the 38 I still had heel slippage (lol totally forgot about the swollen feet thing). Even in my 37.5s now I might have been able to size to a 37 since my right foot is smaller than my left? So I have very very slight heel slippage, but whatever, I can always get heel grips! AND my chubby toes should prevent too much foot sliding forwards 



pixiesparkle said:


> I got the 140 and went TTS in them, they fit like a dream even though my toes are extremely long. I have narrow feet if that helps..one of my friends actually went 1/2 size DOWN but that's just because she also has narrow feet and short/average toes so she purposely went down to accomodate for the stretch in the future.
> 
> 
> I have no idea about the 160 as I haven't had a chance to try them on but honestly I would advice against going *1/2 size up* on 140, unless you have very wide feet. When I received my Mago I decided that I'd still go to the boutique and try the 38 on to be sure and also for future sizing reference, turned out the 38 is extremely big, I can fit 1 finger in the gap at the back (and as I've mentioned before, I have long toes, longer than many others I've seen and still there was a big gap..for someone with short/average length toes, I think the gap might be even bigger)


----------



## *MJ*

jenaywins said:


> Oh sweetheart. I would have helped you...... And more than likely fallen in my CLs helping you.



I know you would have!!


----------



## Clooky001

*MJ* said:


> Really? I wonder if they ship to the US?



Yep and they def ship to the US but I think it's pretty expensive!


----------



## airina666

OMG I WANT THESE! Haven't seen this anywhere else though.

http://www.shopsavannahs.com/system/search/product.asp?id=916&m=82&page=1&rnum=3


----------



## jeNYC

this might be a silly question, but what animal hair is MBP leopard made out of?


----------



## pixiesparkle

Clooky001 said:


> Yep and they def ship to the US but I think it's pretty expensive!


I'm not sure how much they charge for shipping to the US but they charged me *90GBP *to ship to Australia (express) as well as extra admin charges..I was  but ended up going through with it anyway because I couldn't wait any longer to get my RB Mago



jeNYC said:


> this might be a silly question, but what animal hair is MBP leopard made out of?


I've been wondering this for a long while as well..when I first heard the name straight away 'Leopard' hair came to my mind but duh..silly me that's not possible..they're rare and should be protected, not to be put on our shoes..
since the name says Leopard pony..maybe it's pony hair?


----------



## jeNYC

pixiesparkle said:


> I'm not sure how much they charge for shipping to the US but they charged me *90GBP *to ship to Australia (express) as well as extra admin charges..I was  but ended up going through with it anyway because I couldn't wait any longer to get my RB Mago
> 
> 
> I've been wondering this for a long while as well..when I first heard the name straight away 'Leopard' hair came to my mind but duh..silly me that's not possible..they're rare and should be protected, not to be put on our shoes..
> since the name says Leopard pony..maybe it's pony hair?


 
I thought it was dyed pony hair too but then i saw that it's "dyed calf hair" on http://www.bluefly.com/Christian-Lo...detail.fly?referer=cjunction_2261907_10564040_  unless they have the wrong info


----------



## Dessye

*MJ* said:


> All this talk about walking in heels reminds me of a few years ago, when I worked downtown, and at lunch one day, I went for a Latte at the coffee shop across the street from my office. I was wearing my black VPs and a cute DVF wrap dress. I wasn't paying attention, and my heel caught in a grate, and I lost my footing and fell face down on the sidewalk!! I skinned my knee, my hand, and scuffed the front of my left shoe!! Talk about embarrassed!! I can laugh about it now, but at the time I was about to cry!! Needless to say, I'm a lot more careful now...and those were only 120's!!


 
Oh no, scraped your knee?   And no one helped you?  That's awful --- any one of us here would have helped you!


----------



## Cityfashionista

jeNYC said:


> I thought it was dyed pony hair too but then i saw that it's "dyed calf hair" on http://www.bluefly.com/Christian-Lo...detail.fly?referer=cjunction_2261907_10564040_  unless they have the wrong info



Yeah Pony hair is just calf hair. Its leather.


----------



## Cityfashionista

ladies for all of your help in regards to sizing.


----------



## Cityfashionista

*MJ* said:


> Really? I wonder if they ship to the US?



I sent you a PM.


----------



## jeNYC

Cityfashionista said:


> Yeah Pony hair is just calf hair. Its leather.



but aren't they two different animals; pony and calf?


----------



## Cityfashionista

jeNYC said:


> but aren't they two different animals; pony and calf?



Yeah but I don't think they actually slay a pony to make the shoes or purses or whatever.

I think they call it Pony hair because it feels like a pony or a horse's skin but actually its just leather like suede is.


----------



## batwoodfan

pixiesparkle said:


> I got the 140 and went TTS in them, they fit like a dream even though my toes are extremely long. I have narrow feet if that helps..one of my friends actually went 1/2 size DOWN but that's just because she also has narrow feet and short/average toes so she purposely went down to accomodate for the stretch in the future.
> 
> 
> I have no idea about the 160 as I haven't had a chance to try them on but honestly I would advice against going *1/2 size up* on 140, unless you have very wide feet. When I received my Mago I decided that I'd still go to the boutique and try the 38 on to be sure and also for future sizing reference, turned out the 38 is extremely big, I can fit 1 finger in the gap at the back (and as I've mentioned before, I have long toes, longer than many others I've seen and still there was a big gap..for someone with short/average length toes, I think the gap might be even bigger)


 
I bought the EB Mago 140 and had to return them because they were too big!  I bought them TTS and I should have gone down .5 - I have average width/toes. My "true" CL size is 35.5 (I calculate my CL TTS by subtracting .5 from my Decollette size, which is a classic CL and seems to be universally known for running small-to-size by .5)

Hope this helps, although I know that CL sizing specifics are slightly different for smaller sizes...


----------



## jeNYC

Cityfashionista said:


> Yeah but I don't think they actually slay a pony to make the shoes or purses or whatever.
> 
> I think they call it Pony hair because it feels like a pony or a horse's skin but actually its just leather like suede is.


 
i just imagined them shaving their hair lol


----------



## Cityfashionista

jeNYC said:


> i just imagined them shaving their hair lol






That's reasonable.  It does feel like their hair.


----------



## jenayb

Cityfashionista said:


> Yeah but I don't think they actually slay a pony to make the shoes or purses or whatever.
> 
> I think they call it Pony hair because it feels like a pony or a horse's skin but actually its just leather like suede is.



Lol. No our shoes aren't actually made of small horses.


----------



## jeNYC

ok i just searched about pony hair and i got a pretty good answer here

http://www.bagsnob.com/2008/10/what_is_ponyhair_haircalf_calf.html


----------



## Cityfashionista

jenaywins said:


> Lol. No our shoes aren't actually made of small horses.




:lolots:

It would be kind of gangsta if it was. 

We'd be a really hard core group. Slaying ponies to satisfy our shoe addiction.


----------



## jenayb

^^


----------



## candyapples88

Cityfashionista said:


> :lolots:
> 
> It would be kind of gangsta if it was.
> 
> We'd be a really hard core group. Slaying ponies to satisfy our shoe addiction.



No don't say that lol! I had it in my mind that they just shaved the hair off, like they do for sheep. But obviously, it's not even as pleasant as that. I feel kind of bad now


----------



## Dessye

jeNYC said:


> ok i just searched about pony hair and i got a pretty good answer here
> 
> http://www.bagsnob.com/2008/10/what_is_ponyhair_haircalf_calf.html


 
Thanks for the link *jeN*!  I'm relieved to know it's not actually pony - didn't think it was but good to know.


----------



## Cityfashionista

candyapples88 said:


> No don't say that lol! I had it in my mind that they just shaved the hair off, like they do for sheep. But obviously, it's not even as pleasant as that. I feel kind of bad now



It's ok.

Its just leather.

That's not good for the cow though which i have a love for. :cry:

But we've been eating and wearing the cow for years so the cow is used to losing.


----------



## Dessye

candyapples88 said:


> No don't say that lol! I had it in my mind that they just shaved the hair off, like they do for sheep. But obviously, it's not even as pleasant as that. I feel kind of bad now


 
Don't feel bad --- it's just like leather, they just use the outside (with hair) rather than the underside of the calfskin.


----------



## candyapples88

Cityfashionista said:


> It's ok.
> 
> Its just leather.
> 
> That's not good for the cow though which i have a love for. :cry:
> 
> But we've been eating and wearing the cow for years so the cow is used to losing.





Dessye said:


> Don't feel bad --- it's just like leather, they just use the outside (with hair) rather than the underside of the calfskin.



I know, but to eat it for sustenance is one thing, but thinking about wearing a dead animal is kind of weird. I never gave it much thought before...and I will stop right now!


----------



## Dessye

candyapples88 said:


> I know, but to eat it for sustenance is one thing, but thinking about wearing a dead animal is kind of weird. I never gave it much thought before...and I will stop right now!


 
Yes, but what are you going to do with your CL collection :cry:  They're made of leather!!

ETA: Oh silly me :lolots:  I misunderstood what you meant by stopping right now! LOL!!!! :shame:


----------



## candyapples88

Dessye said:


> Yes, but what are you going to do with your CL collection :cry:  They're made of leather!!
> 
> ETA: Oh silly me :lolots:  I misunderstood what you meant by stopping right now! LOL!!!! :shame:



 I know, my CLs aren't the only thing made of leather. I would have to get rid of 50% of things in my house. From shoes to couch to purses....


----------



## jenayb

Dessye said:


> Don't feel bad --- it's just like leather, they just use the outside (with hair) rather than the underside of the calfskin.





candyapples88 said:


> I know, but to eat it for sustenance is one thing, but thinking about wearing a dead animal is kind of weird. I never gave it much thought before...and I will stop right now!



You thought they shaved it off?? Lol, and then what - glued each hair back in piece by piece once the shoe was made? 

There are more animal bi-products than you know. Look at your bag collection, your leather jackets, your daily multivitamin, your makeup... Everything.


----------



## candyapples88

jenaywins said:


> You thought they shaved it off?? Lol, and then what - glued each hair back in piece by piece once the shoe was made?
> 
> There are more animal bi-products than you know. Look at your bag collection, your leather jackets, your daily multivitamin, your makeup... Everything.



I had no freakin' idea...but I just didn't think it was a dead pony!


----------



## *MJ*

Dessye said:


> Oh no, scraped your knee?   And no one helped you?  That's awful --- any one of us here would have helped you!



Yeah...It was quite a sight...and no one helped me.  But I know any of you ladies would have helped me!! Thanks for that Dessye!!


----------



## jenayb

candyapples88 said:


> I had no freakin' idea...but I just didn't think it was a dead pony!


----------



## Dessye

jenaywins said:


> *You thought they shaved it off??* Lol, and then what - glued each hair back in piece by piece once the shoe was made?
> 
> There are more animal bi-products than you know. Look at your bag collection, your leather jackets, your daily multivitamin, your makeup... Everything.


 
I once wondered about this too and then decided it would be too time consuming


----------



## jenayb

Dessye said:


> I once wondered about this too and then decided it would be too time consuming



Lol!


----------



## *MJ*

airina666 said:


> OMG I WANT THESE! Haven't seen this anywhere else though.
> 
> http://www.shopsavannahs.com/system/search/product.asp?id=916&m=82&page=1&rnum=3



Those are adorable!!!


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

candyapples88 said:


> I had no freakin' idea...but I just didn't think it was a dead pony!



i thought it was baby horse hair until shortly after college.


----------



## karwood

*New in Miami. Praia Multi-coloway*


----------



## carlinha

karwood said:


> *New in Miami. Praia Multi-coloway*


 
oh i soooo love that!!!!


----------



## candyapples88

NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> i thought it was baby horse hair until shortly after college.


----------



## SassySarah

karwood said:


> *New in Miami. Praia Multi-coloway*



OMG love them! How is sizing on this style??


----------



## Dessye

Still several sizes left for Luxura 140 with snakeskin heel and platform on MyTheresa.com.  I think these are going pretty fast --- only up for 1 day?

http://www.mytheresa.com/de_de/luxura-140-pumps.html


----------



## missgiannina

Dessye said:


> Still several sizes left for Luxura 140 with snakeskin heel and platform on MyTheresa.com.  I think these are going pretty fast --- only up for 1 day?
> 
> http://www.mytheresa.com/de_de/luxura-140-pumps.html



does the price include the vat removed or do i have to enter my CC info to know the full price?


----------



## pixiesparkle

Dessye said:


> Still several sizes left for Luxura 140 with snakeskin heel and platform on MyTheresa.com.  I think these are going pretty fast --- only up for 1 day?
> 
> http://www.mytheresa.com/de_de/luxura-140-pumps.html


really? I'm pretty sure they've been up there for a few days already, maybe even a week..I saw them there same time as the black Mago


----------



## *MJ*

missgiannina said:


> does the price include the vat removed or do i have to enter my CC info to know the full price?



The Luxura at mytheresa is $905 USD + $60 Shipping. 

You'll receive an invoice from DHL for the customs/duty fees of approximately 7%. HTH


----------



## missgiannina

*MJ* said:


> The Luxura at mytheresa is $905 USD + $60 Shipping.
> 
> You'll receive an invoice from DHL for the customs/duty fees of approximately 7%. HTH



thanks....


----------



## Dessye

pixiesparkle said:


> really? I'm pretty sure they've been up there for a few days already, maybe even a week..I saw them there same time as the black Mago


 
Really? Oops. I saw the Mago too, I guess I missed these...


----------



## candyapples88

*MJ* said:


> The Luxura at mytheresa is $905 USD + $60 Shipping.
> 
> You'll receive an invoice from DHL for the customs/duty fees of approximately 7%. HTH



Wait, so is this true for US purchases over seas? Do we pay customs as well? Sorry, I've never ordered anything overseas and am just curious.

I've been reading about the VAT, however, when I've inquired about pricing for shoes I want to purchase overseas...they don't include it as me having to pay it. Or is VAT charged after the fact, like with delivery. I'm confused


----------



## KarenBorter

candyapples88 said:


> Wait, so is this true for US purchases over seas? Do we pay customs as well? Sorry, I've never ordered anything overseas and am just curious.
> 
> I've been reading about the VAT, however, when I've inquired about pricing for shoes I want to purchase overseas...they don't include it as me having to pay it. Or is VAT charged after the fact, like with delivery. I'm confused



thanks for asking this *candy* I am curious about this as well.


----------



## *MJ*

missgiannina said:


> thanks....



You're welcome!! 

So...I guess a reveal may be in your near future?? 

Oh, and I've ordered from mytheresa, and I couldn't have been happier. Quick shipping...3 days from Germany to the US...and lovely packaging!! Seriously my best overseas shopping experience!


----------



## *MJ*

candyapples88 said:


> Wait, so is this true for US purchases over seas? Do we pay customs as well? Sorry, I've never ordered anything overseas and am just curious.
> 
> I've been reading about the VAT, however, when I've inquired about pricing for shoes I want to purchase overseas...they don't include it as me having to pay it. Or is VAT charged after the fact, like with delivery. I'm confused



You can be charged customs fees anytime you order from overseas...you would normally receive an invoice from the shipper within a month or so after the purchase.

VAT is not charged on items shipped outside the EU. Websites that show the prices in Euros or pounds, etc...generally include VAT, but once you go to order and enter your US address, the VAT will be removed. my theresa and some of the other international sites will allow you to change the currency to USD, which then will show you the price exclusive of VAT...HTH


----------



## candyapples88

*MJ* said:


> You can be charged customs fees anytime you order from overseas...you would normally receive an invoice from the shipper within a month or so after the purchase.
> 
> VAT is not charged on items shipped outside the EU. Websites that show the prices in Euros or pounds, etc...generally include VAT, but once you go to order and enter your US address, the VAT will be removed. my theresa and some of the other international sites will allow you to change the currency to USD, which then will show you the price exclusive of VAT...HTH



Thanks that does help! Is there a specific shipper you think is cheaper that you can request?


----------



## *MJ*

candyapples88 said:


> Thanks that does help! Is there a specific shipper you think is cheaper that you can request?



You're welcome!

Unfortunately though, they usually won't change the shipper that they use.


----------



## candyapples88

*MJ* said:


> You're welcome!
> 
> Unfortunately though, they usually won't change the shipper that they use.



Do you know how what the customs costs are from HN?


----------



## *MJ*

candyapples88 said:


> Do you know how what the customs costs are from HN?



I've always been charged around 7% whenever I've ordered from Europe.


----------



## candyapples88

*MJ* said:


> I've always been charged around 7% whenever I've ordered from Europe.



Thanks a bunch hun! That's good to know.


----------



## *MJ*

candyapples88 said:


> Thanks a bunch hun! That's good to know.



You're welcome


----------



## SassySarah

Does anyone know where I might find the black or exotic Lady Daf available still? I know I'm late to the party but have decided I might need these. Size 38.5-39.5. Thanks!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

SassySarah said:


> Does anyone know where I might find the black or exotic Lady Daf available still? I know I'm late to the party but have decided I might need these. Size 38.5-39.5. Thanks!



Try Saks. That's where I got my Daff and they received the Lady Daffodil just like a week ago


----------



## SassySarah

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> Try Saks. That's where I got my Daff and they received the Lady Daffodil just like a week ago



Thanks. They only got the Lady Daf in beige is what my SA said.


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

SassySarah said:


> Thanks. They only got the Lady Daf in beige is what my SA said.



I can give you my SAs number but I tried the watersnake Lady Daff last week in store so they definitely have it


----------



## SassySarah

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> I can give you my SAs number but I tried the watersnake Lady Daff last week in store so they definitely have it



OMG please PM me!!!


----------



## SassySarah

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> I can give you my SAs number but I tried the watersnake Lady Daff last week in store so they definitely have it



Which store btw?


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

SassySarah said:


> Which store btw?



New Orleans. Will PM you in a min


----------



## clothingguru

karwood said:


> *New in Miami. Praia Multi-coloway*


LOVE these!


----------



## Cityfashionista

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> New Orleans. Will PM you in a min




Can I have a PM too? For research purposes only. My SA is off today & I just want to see if its available. :shame:


----------



## SassySarah

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> New Orleans. Will PM you in a min



I was just told it's all already sold out.


----------



## Cityfashionista

SassySarah said:


> I was just told it's all already sold out.



Me too.


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

SassySarah said:


> I was just told it's all already sold out.



Seriously?!?! I can't believe they sold in a week. That's crazy. Sorry about that!


----------



## Cityfashionista

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> Seriously?!?! I can't believe they sold in a week. That's crazy. Sorry about that!



me too. Especially in my size!

My SA told me there were multiple available throughout the company.

I'm holding out small hope that the SA I spoke to today was wrong.


----------



## candyapples88

SassySarah said:


> I was just told it's all already sold out.





Cityfashionista said:


> me too. Especially in my size!
> 
> My SA told me there were multiple available throughout the company.
> 
> I'm holding out small hope that the SA I spoke to today was wrong.




What stores have you guys tried? Try calling every dept. store there is - BG, NM, Nordies, Barney's...not to mention the ones overseas.


----------



## Cityfashionista

candyapples88 said:


> What stores have you guys tried? Try calling every dept. store there is - BG, NM, Nordies, Barney's...not to mention the ones overseas.



Did these stores order the Snakey Daf too?


----------



## candyapples88

Cityfashionista said:


> Did these stores order the Snakey Daf too?



I have no idea, but it really wouldn't hurt to try calling and seeing. If they don't have those, they could always have another pair of Dafs worth settling for.


----------



## Cityfashionista

candyapples88 said:


> I have no idea, but it really wouldn't hurt to try calling and seeing. If they don't have those, they could always have another pair of Dafs worth settling for.



Good advice.  


The snake Daf is the only must have for me besides the pony haired animal prints. I have the leopard ones.


----------



## candyapples88

Cityfashionista said:


> Good advice.
> 
> 
> The snake Daf is the only must have for me besides the pony haired animal prints. I have the leopard ones.


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

... Is anyone part if this marketplaza thing?? Do tPFers sell their shoes there or is it all through Bonz?


----------



## BellaShoes

*MJ* said:


> *You can be charged customs fees anytime you order from overseas...you would normally receive an invoice from the shipper within a month or so after the purchase.*
> 
> VAT is not charged on items shipped outside the EU. Websites that show the prices in Euros or pounds, etc...generally include VAT, but once you go to order and enter your US address, the VAT will be removed. my theresa and some of the other international sites will allow you to change the currency to USD, which then will show you the price exclusive of VAT...HTH



In my experience, sites that use DHL and FEDEX are most likely going to see a customs/duty fee... sites that ship with postal systems that eventually handoff to USPS do not, also the courier that some CL boutiques use do not incur customs...


----------



## KarenBorter

SassySarah said:


> Does anyone know where I might find the black or exotic Lady Daf available still? I know I'm late to the party but have decided I might need these. Size 38.5-39.5. Thanks!



I got mine at Robertson ... you may want to try there on the off chance they have it in your size ... I got the 37.5's


----------



## Cityfashionista

KarenBorter said:


> I got mine at Robertson ... you may want to try there on the off chance they have it in your size ... I got the 37.5's



They only have a 37. 

*Sarah *try Costa Mesa. They supposedly have other sizes.

I also have a Saks SA that may be able to help if you need it.


----------



## SassySarah

Cityfashionista said:


> They only have a 37.
> 
> *Sarah *try Costa Mesa. They supposedly have other sizes.
> 
> I also have a Saks SA that may be able to help if you need it.



Did you find one?  I heard boutiques still have 40's and larger left.  Fingers crossed for both of us that we find a pair!


----------



## Cityfashionista

SassySarah said:


> Did you find one?  I heard boutiques still have 40's and larger left.  Fingers crossed for both of us that we find a pair!




I called Robertson & was told the highest they  saw in the boutiques was a 40. 


I also spoke to Saks SAs. One told me they were sold out in my size & another told me there was a few left. 

My Saks SA is back tomorrow. I also have some emails out to the European Boutiques. I'm cautiously optimistic.

You should contact the European boutiques as well.


----------



## imelda74

karwood said:


> *Lady Indiana* at Barneys $925
> 
> http://www.barneys.com/Lady-Indiana/501073692,default,pd.html


 
maybe its a shadow, but I dont see a red sole.  Is this pair an exception?


----------



## Dessye

^^^ No, it does actually have a red sole.  If you look at the pics from the first link you posted, there is a stock photo of the shoe with a red sole.  The Barneys.com 'blacked-out' the sole for some reason.


----------



## imelda74

ntntgo said:


> Now I feel like I have to go get mine out and study them. I have pictures of the HPs that I let my friend have and they were stunningly painted. (Insert kicking oneself again). I've only worn the Lady Peeps 2 times for a total of like 3 hours because I can't keep them on and I almost fell. (Ok, yes, I have a tendancy to fall in 150s & up but I'm working on it with new Yoga.)
> 
> If I wasn't so fascinated by waiting to see Kirstie Alley on Dancing with the Stars (just to clarify, I'm only watching it this season because Hines Ward is on it) I'd get up and go inspect my Batiks.
> 
> If they're screwy *Dess*, you're getting an email tomorrow.


 
Thats why Im watching it.  I love Hines Ward.  and his black and yellow buddies.


----------



## SassySarah

Luxura on Mytheresa.  All it says is suede and snakeskin, is this Python? Or Cobra?  






http://www.mytheresa.com/de_de/luxura-140-pumps.html


----------



## jenayb

^ Watersnake


----------



## SassySarah

I couldn't tell from the pics.  Updated in the ref thread to watersnake.  Thanks.


----------



## karwood

SassySarah said:


> I couldn't tell from the pics.  Updated in the ref thread to watersnake.  Thanks.



It is the same Saba laminato watersnake used for the Daffodile.


----------



## karwood

imelda74 said:


> maybe its a shadow, but I dont see a red sole.  Is this pair an exception?



They are red, as it is shown in one of the other pics. I have seen other sites do this before, not sure why.


----------



## NANI1972

Has anyone heard any news as to wether the Cosmo Pythons will be available in any other styles besides the LP?


----------



## Dessye

NANI1972 said:


> Has anyone heard any news as to wether the Cosmo Pythons will be available in any other styles besides the LP?


 
Ooooo, good question!!!


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

I am looking forward to see the AD version of the C.Phython too..
As far as I know, Motcomb Street Boutique is getting the Black Crystal AD next season !
HTH


----------



## NANI1972

^SeDuCTive^ said:


> I am looking forward to see the AD version of the C.Phython too..
> As far as I know, Motcomb Street Boutique is getting the *Black Crystal AD* next season !
> HTH


 

Oh! What does this look like? Is it strassed? I'm not familiar with this AD, but I would like to meet her!


----------



## Kittkatt808

All i want besides water and air are those Cobalt blue Zipito's....I'll do anything for them.....When will these be out..Can i preorder somewhere...Sheeesh can a sister get her show game up for the summer!!!!


----------



## Dessye

^SeDuCTive^ said:


> I am looking forward to see the AD version of the C.Phython too..
> As far as I know, Motcomb Street Boutique is getting the Black Crystal AD next season !
> HTH


 
Uh oh...


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

NANI1972 said:


> Oh! What does this look like? Is it strassed? I'm not familiar with this AD, but I would like to meet her!



My SA referred the color shown in the picture as Black Crystal python  

This is the Yolanda in the same color ..


----------



## jenayb

^SeDuCTive^ said:


> My SA referred the color shown in the picture as Black Crystal python
> 
> This is the Yolanda in the same color ..



O

M

G


----------



## RedBottomLover

^SeDuCTive^ said:


> My SA referred the color shown in the picture as Black Crystal python
> 
> This is the Yolanda in the same color ..


Do you know a price point yet?


----------



## jenayb

RedBottomLover said:


> Do you know a price point yet?



Python AD will be $1k+

But OMG isn't that style totally worth it? I am dying!!! Dead!!


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

RedBottomLover said:


> Do you know a price point yet?



Sorry, nothing yet ...


----------



## RedBottomLover

jenaywins said:


> Python AD will be $1k+
> 
> But OMG isn't that style totally worth it? I am dying!!! Dead!!


Yes!! I'm so loving that color!!


----------



## jenayb

RedBottomLover said:


> Yes!! I'm so loving that color!!



It's so funny because just on Friday *Nerdy* and I were talking about her black ADs (I think hers are actually WS) and I was cooing about how badly I want a pair. Now all of a sudden these pop up and I'm smitten!  

I hope you get a pair so we can be twins babe!


----------



## NANI1972

^SeDuCTive^ said:


> My SA referred the color shown in the picture as Black Crystal python
> 
> This is the Yolanda in the same color ..


 Thanks Seductive! That is beautiful! But me want cosmo, keeping my fingers crossed!


----------



## jenayb

NANI1972 said:


> Thanks Seductive! That is beautiful! But me want cosmo, keeping my fingers crossed!



I'm working on that for you *NANS*!


----------



## NANI1972

jenaywins said:


> I'm working on that for you *NANS*!


----------



## Dessye

NANI1972 said:


> Thanks Seductive! That is beautiful! But me want cosmo, keeping my fingers crossed!


 
Me want cosmo too!


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

NANI1972 said:


> Thanks Seductive! That is beautiful! But me want cosmo, keeping my fingers crossed!



I want both Nani , in AD


----------



## NANI1972

Dessye said:


> Me want cosmo too!


 


^SeDuCTive^ said:


> I want both Nani , in AD


  A round of Cosmos please Msr.!  hehe


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

NANI1972 said:


> A round of Cosmos please Msr.!  hehe



:salute:


----------



## Dessye

^^^
I wish you were Msr. Louboutin


----------



## dhampir2005

Ladies... it will be time for a reveal tonight or tomorrow night... my last of the Spring shoes are in... and I'm only waiting to hear about a HG shoe. But! Massive reveal time! Massive as in: 4 pairs


----------



## jeNYC

^ that deserves its own thread!


----------



## Dessye

jeNYC said:


> ^ that deserves its own thread!


----------



## hazeltt

jeNYC said:


> ^ that deserves its own thread!



^ agreed!


----------



## hazeltt

^SeDuCTive^ said:


> My SA referred the color shown in the picture as Black Crystal python
> 
> This is the Yolanda in the same color ..



Noo, no more black shoes for me! :cry:


----------



## dhampir2005

Hahaha no worries ladies! It will be an independent thread! I'm just giving a heads up since I've been complaints nonstop about my RB Mago hunt!


----------



## RedBottomLover

jenaywins said:


> It's so funny because just on Friday *Nerdy* and I were talking about her black ADs (I think hers are actually WS) and I was cooing about how badly I want a pair. Now all of a sudden these pop up and I'm smitten!
> 
> I hope you get a pair so we can be twins babe!



I know the feeling  
We'll definitely be shoe twins!


----------



## carlinha

^SeDuCTive^ said:


> My SA referred the color shown in the picture as Black Crystal python
> 
> This is the Yolanda in the same color ..



by the way, this is NOT the black crystal python... this is it's similar cousin, the cosmo grafite silver (a shade lighter than the black crystal)... if you look closely, it has a silvery sheen to it:





this is the black crystal python.  it is pure jet black with a clear sheen:


----------



## jenayb

^^ I'm still in 

Maybe even more so now!!!!


----------



## carlinha

jenaywins said:


> ^^ I'm still in
> 
> Maybe even more so now!!!!



i know right, they are all amazing


----------



## amazigrace

*carla,* I def want the black crystal!
They are amazingly gorgeous! Do you have
them ... yet?


----------



## NANI1972

*GASP* Those black crystal ADs!!!


----------



## carlinha

amazigrace said:


> *carla,* I def want the black crystal!
> They are amazingly gorgeous! Do you have
> them ... yet?


:lolots: YET??!!!  i have no plans of purchasing them for the fall... my list is too cluttered by other styles that i really need to cut back... i hope i don't regret it!


----------



## Dessye

ITA, *Nani*!


----------



## Dessye




----------



## BattyBugs

OMG! I am so totally in with the Black Crystal Python. I came this close to buying a PP WS AD today, then walked out with something completely different. This may be the one for fall!


----------



## carlinha

Dessye said:


>



what have you done now *dessye*?


----------



## Dessye

carlinha said:


> what have you done now *dessye*?


 
Oh, no no!  Haha!  I meant that I would be looking for this new AD in the fall


----------



## MadameElle

carlinha said:


> this is the black crystal python.  it is pure jet black with a clear sheen:



Thanks for posting this pic C.  I love this - black crystal python in AD.


----------



## hazeltt

I'm actually liking the silver more. Maybe because I have too many black pairs already? :shame:

Does the cosmo grafite silver come in the AD?


----------



## jeshika

NANI1972 said:


> *GASP* Those black crystal ADs!!!



i second that!


----------



## FashionGoddess

nani1972 said:


> *gasp* those black crystal ads!!!


+3..These are so NICE!


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

carlinha said:


> by the way, this is NOT the black crystal python... this is it's similar cousin, the cosmo grafite silver (a shade lighter than the black crystal)... if you look closely, it has a silvery sheen to it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is the black crystal python.  it is pure jet black with a clear sheen:



Thanx for the nice pic. My SA sent me this pic When i asked about the color unfortunately.
Anyway, after seeing the Black Crystal, i think i love Cosmo Silver more !


----------



## Dessye

^SeDuCTive^ said:


> Thanx for the nice pic. My SA sent me this pic When i asked about the color unfortunately.
> Anyway, after seeing the Black Crystal, i think i love Cosmo Silver more !


 
Unfortunately, I love both!!!


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

Dessye said:


> Unfortunately, I love both!!!



Then you will be in Trouble!!!
:salute:


----------



## Dessye

^SeDuCTive^ said:


> Then you will be in Trouble!!!
> :salute:


----------



## RedBottomLover

^SeDuCTive^ said:


> Thanx for the nice pic. My SA sent me this pic When i asked about the color unfortunately.
> Anyway, after seeing the Black Crystal, i think i love Cosmo Silver more !


After seeing the picture of the black crystal I think I love the cosmo silver more as well. Do you know if the cosmo will be available in the AD or just the LP?


----------



## dhampir2005

Hmm I must amend! For the ladies interested in the 140 Mago, apparently my black Magos are a 38 (1/2 size up) and my blue are a 37.5. Now my feet fit in both. I'm concerned about the 38 stretching... but at this point finding a pair of 37.5 black Magos is going to be near impossible. The fit really well right now, a bit snug on the left foot, but how much do we think they'll stretch? And my foot swells in heels. GAH going to call Nordies first thing tomorrow


----------



## dhampir2005

UGH! finally discovered what happened. So my SA ordered my pair of black Magos from Nordies Chicago. They came in a 37.5 box, but were 38s. My SA probably trusting thought everything was fine and just checked shoe condition and not the size. I'm going to call first thing because I doubt I can get the black 140 in a 37.5 any longer. I'm expecting a price adjustment discount on these, because I freaking got played.


----------



## nillacobain

Hi ladies, do you know if JJR already received their shipment of RB Magos? TIA


----------



## pixiesparkle

nillacobain said:


> Hi ladies, do you know if JJR already received their shipment of RB Magos? TIA


I think they shoud've by now as they told me they were expecting them mid-April. It's best to give them a call, if not, Harvey Nichols just received their shipment this week.


----------



## BlondeBarbie

Those black crystals are definitely gorgeous!


----------



## l.a_girl19

carlinha said:


> by the way, this is NOT the black crystal python... this is it's similar cousin, the cosmo grafite silver (a shade lighter than the black crystal)... if you look closely, it has a silvery sheen to it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is the black crystal python. it is pure jet black with a clear sheen:


 
OMG why did I have to visit this thread! I was being so good. Will these ADs be available in the Fall? Also, does anyone have news on the Fall collection? Still October?


----------



## PeepToe

l.a_girl19 said:


> OMG why did I have to visit this thread! I was being so good. Will these ADs be available in the Fall? Also, does anyone have news on the Fall collection? Still October?



+1! those AD's are amazing! I am trying to stick to a fall limit!


----------



## Cityfashionista

nillacobain said:


> Hi ladies, do you know if JJR already received their shipment of RB Magos? TIA





pixiesparkle said:


> I think they shoud've by now as they told me they were expecting them mid-April. It's best to give them a call, if not, Harvey Nichols just received their shipment this week.




I spoke to Julie yesterday about a different shoe & she didn't mention anything about the Mago.

I don't think they got them yet. She knows I'm waiting for them & has told me she'd contact me when they get in.


----------



## moshi_moshi

not really sure where else to put this but does anyone have any idea of what they have in stock at Shoe Inn Wynn??


----------



## jeshika

NAP just got a full size run of the beauty 100 in beige and white! Sizes 34 - 42 are all available! 

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/97277


----------



## karwood

dhampir2005 said:


> UGH! finally discovered what happened. So my SA ordered my pair of black Magos from Nordies Chicago. They came in a 37.5 box, but were 38s. My SA probably trusting thought everything was fine and just checked shoe condition and not the size. I'm going to call first thing because I doubt I can get the black 140 in a 37.5 any longer. I'm expecting a price adjustment discount on these, because *I freaking got played.*



It sounds to me like it was an honest mistake  Hoping your SA  can find you another pair in the correct size.


----------



## dhampir2005

I guess I'm really angry at Chicago Nordies. I spoke to the Manager at the Houston Nordies and he was profusely apologizing. He was also angry because the Houston store has a system where before the mail out a shoe they have a small slip they include with a checklist... the checklist includes checking the sizes, so he doesn't understand why Chicago did things so sloppily. Luckily another store got a shipment and have a 37.5 (supposedly not a return). I didn't bring my 38s in for the return and he's overnighting the 37.5 so when they come in I can swap my 38s for the 37.5s assuming they are in great condition. Whew, I'm not blaming my SA, because I wouldn't expect him to check the sizing, I would assume the sending store would. Well at least it ended well.  

All I know is that I'm checking my shoes much more carefully size wise from now on. I always check for condition but apparently my brain mentally skips the middle portion of the sole and looks at the ball and heel to check for scratches and moves on. They were perfect otherwise 



karwood said:


> It sounds to me like it was an honest mistake  Hoping your SA  can find you another pair in the correct size.


----------



## l.a_girl19

dhampir2005 said:


> I guess I'm really angry at Chicago Nordies. I spoke to the Manager at the Houston Nordies and he was profusely apologizing. He was also angry because the Houston store has a system where before the mail out a shoe they have a small slip they include with a checklist... the checklist includes checking the sizes, so he doesn't understand why Chicago did things so sloppily. Luckily another store got a shipment and have a 37.5 (supposedly not a return). I didn't bring my 38s in for the return and he's overnighting the 37.5 so when they come in I can swap my 38s for the 37.5s assuming they are in great condition. Whew, I'm not blaming my SA, because I wouldn't expect him to check the sizing, I would assume the sending store would. Well at least it ended well.
> 
> All I know is that I'm checking my shoes much more carefully size wise from now on. I always check for condition but apparently my brain mentally skips the middle portion of the sole and looks at the ball and heel to check for scratches and moves on. They were perfect otherwise


 

I understand your frustration! I hope everything works out!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

karwood said:


> It sounds to me like it was an honest mistake  Hoping your SA  can find you another pair in the correct size.



Karwood... your avatar!


----------



## karwood

dhampir2005 said:


> I guess I'm really angry at Chicago Nordies. I spoke to the Manager at the Houston Nordies and he was profusely apologizing. He was also angry because the Houston store has a system where before the mail out a shoe they have a small slip they include with a checklist... the checklist includes checking the sizes, so he doesn't understand why Chicago did things so sloppily. Luckily another store got a shipment and have a 37.5 (supposedly not a return). I didn't bring my 38s in for the return and he's overnighting the 37.5 so when they come in I can swap my 38s for the 37.5s assuming they are in great condition. Whew, I'm not blaming my SA, because I wouldn't expect him to check the sizing, I would assume the sending store would. Well at least it ended well.
> 
> All I know is that I'm checking my shoes much more carefully size wise from now on. I always check for condition but apparently my brain mentally skips the middle portion of the sole and looks at the ball and heel to check for scratches and moves on. They were perfect otherwise



 I don't know if you have ever been to Chicago's Nordstrom, but it is a total madhouse! Personally, I hate shopping there because it is so chaotic. I seriously feel bad for the SA, because you can clearly  see they are very overwhelmed. Anyways, I am glad your problem was quickly resolved.


----------



## nillacobain

^Thank you ladies.


----------



## mishybelle

moshi_moshi said:


> not really sure where else to put this but does anyone have any idea of what they have in stock at Shoe Inn Wynn??


 
Hi *moshi*,

Not sure what they have now, but roughly a month ago they had a lot of classics and the RB Denis, RB and Fram Open lips with gold specchio toe and gold heel. Those were the only stunnas I remember  It may not hurt to give them a call and see what they have.


----------



## moshi_moshi

mishybelle said:


> Hi *moshi*,
> 
> Not sure what they have now, but roughly a month ago they had a lot of classics and the RB Denis, RB and Fram Open lips with gold specchio toe and gold heel. Those were the only stunnas I remember  It may not hurt to give them a call and see what they have.


 
thanks *mishy*!!  i'll send an e-mail to my SA over there.

i'm just jumping the gun a little before sales season ... i wanted to think of styles that i actually like not on sale and would like to get on sale and not just go crazy when sale time comes.  i remember them having pretty decent sales so i just wanted to keep them in mind....


----------



## mishybelle

I'm trying to stick to my New Year's Resolution and NOT buy anymore black shoes (which I've already broken twice!), but those black crystal ADs and the jet hematite Daffodil strass. Swoooooooooon!!!!


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

Finally, Grenadine WS Atladama at Mount St. Boutique :rockettes:


----------



## karwood

^SeDuCTive^ said:


> Finally, Grenadine WS Atladama at Mount St. Boutique :rockettes:



And let the mad dash begin....NOW!


----------



## MadameElle

FYI. Robertson boutique received the AD grenadine.


----------



## l.a_girl19

^SeDuCTive^ said:


> Finally, Grenadine WS Atladama at Mount St. Boutique :rockettes:


 
Whhhhaaattttt I can't wait to see those. I hope they are a really bright pink!


----------



## Dessye

dhampir2005 said:


> I guess I'm really angry at Chicago Nordies. I spoke to the Manager at the Houston Nordies and he was profusely apologizing. He was also angry because the Houston store has a system where before the mail out a shoe they have a small slip they include with a checklist... the checklist includes checking the sizes, so he doesn't understand why Chicago did things so sloppily. Luckily another store got a shipment and have a 37.5 (supposedly not a return). I didn't bring my 38s in for the return and he's overnighting the 37.5 so when they come in I can swap my 38s for the 37.5s assuming they are in great condition. Whew, I'm not blaming my SA, because I wouldn't expect him to check the sizing, I would assume the sending store would. Well at least it ended well.
> 
> All I know is that I'm checking my shoes much more carefully size wise from now on. I always check for condition but apparently my brain mentally skips the middle portion of the sole and looks at the ball and heel to check for scratches and moves on. They were perfect otherwise


 
So glad everything worked out!


----------



## Shainerocks

moshi_moshi said:


> not really sure where else to put this but does anyone have any idea of what they have in stock at Shoe Inn Wynn??



Hey Moshi,
The Shoe Inn has a full size run of Grenadine WS ADs. Ask you know, Nadine is a super sweet SA.


----------



## BattyBugs

Dallas Boutique has both the black and blue Mago. At least they did when I was in there on Monday.


----------



## candyapples88

Heard that the red/oyster Maggie is going to be a deeper red with a light gray.


----------



## pixiesparkle

Sydney CL boutique just received their shipment of Lady Peep Batik this week if anyone is still looking for them..however they come with a whooping price tag of 2200AUD


----------



## Dessye

candyapples88 said:


> Heard that the red/oyster Maggie is going to be a deeper red with a light gray.


 
  The red is called Royale.


----------



## Dessye

Love your new avi, *Pixie*!!


----------



## candyapples88

Dessye said:


> The red is called Royale.



I'm dying to see it!


----------



## dhampir2005

Whew I am too, my Nordies has some awesome staff! Hopefully the 37.5 is in pristine condition because I told him I didn't want any returns and he checked with the other store and guaranteed these weren't returns.



l.a_girl19 said:


> I understand your frustration! I hope everything works out!



I actually haven't been, even though I used to go shopping on Mag Mile every time I was in Chicago. We had a Nordies back in MI so I didn't see the point. After this I can believe that it must be crazy there! I'm just going to avoid that store from now on  thanks *dessye!* for some reason my iPad is not letting me scroll down, but I'm glad the manager was so helpful!



karwood said:


> I don't know if you have ever been to Chicago's Nordstrom, but it is a total madhouse! Personally, I hate shopping there because it is so chaotic. I seriously feel bad for the SA, because you can clearly  see they are very overwhelmed. Anyways, I am glad your problem was quickly resolved.





Dessye said:


> So glad everything worked out!


----------



## imelda74

KarenBorter said:


> and you do know they now take CC's for parking ahahahaha


 
that just means that they are charging too much for parking.


----------



## gymangel812

i have a bit of a dilemma ... can you all help me decide what to do:
- get red patent lady peep and get black/leopard maggie
- get red maggie
i have no leopard pairs and no red pairs but i plan on buying 3 fall pairs (one being the very expensive very mix lol) and sales haven't started (but the canon bootie and maybe an exotic pair would be the only thing i want).


----------



## carlinha

gymangel812 said:


> i have a bit of a dilemma ... can you all help me decide what to do:
> - get red patent lady peep and get black/leopard maggie
> - get red maggie
> i have no leopard pairs and no red pairs but i plan on buying 3 fall pairs (one being the very expensive very mix lol) and sales haven't started (but the canon bootie and maybe an exotic pair would be the only thing i want).



get black/leopard AND red/oyster maggie!


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

carlinha said:


> get black/leopard AND red/oyster maggie!



*I second this Gym..
Good luck ..*


----------



## Cityfashionista

carlinha said:


> get black/leopard AND red/oyster maggie!





^SeDuCTive^ said:


> *I second this Gym..
> Good luck ..*




I also agree!


----------



## Dessye

carlinha said:


> get black/leopard AND red/oyster maggie!


 
I fourth it!


----------



## *MJ*

carlinha said:


> get black/leopard AND red/oyster maggie!



^^this.


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

enablers -- the lot of ya


----------



## gymangel812

carlinha said:


> get black/leopard AND red/oyster maggie!



That is a no go. I don't do multiple colors of same style and I am not loving the maggie quite as much as most of the ladies on here.


----------



## dhampir2005

So... my Chouquettes are going back to NM... I really debated about this. One of the HG shoes just popped up and I didn't budget for it. The chouquettes realistically will get the least wear (actually my Lady Clous... but they were my first pair... cannot let them go!!!!). If it's meant to to be they'll come into my life again at a later time  I feel as though this is the right choice though... look for the reveal and a change in my signature!


----------



## KarenBorter

imelda74 said:


> that just means that they are charging too much for parking.



actually most meters in Los Angeles are now accepting credit cards ... you'd be surprised how many people don't have change in their car/purse for meters.


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

KarenBorter said:


> actually most meters in Los Angeles are now accepting credit cards ... *you'd be surprised how many people don't have change in their car/purse for meters*.



Not surprised at all -- I NEVER have change... and that's how I met my husband  I just moved to New Orleans (my second day in the city) and the meter was broken but I didn't know that so I was trying to pay to park... and my knight in shining armor (or not, he wore a suit jacket that day) came to my rescue. Next thing you know, we eloped and the rest is history  <end of nostalgic moment>


----------



## jeshika

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> Not surprised at all -- I NEVER have change... and that's how I met my husband  I just moved to New Orleans (my second day in the city) and the meter was broken but I didn't know that so I was trying to pay to park... and my knight in shining armor (or not, he wore a suit jacket that day) came to my rescue. Next thing you know, we eloped and the rest is history  <end of nostalgic moment>



AWWWWW, that is such a cute story!!!!!!  love it!


----------



## l.a_girl19

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> Not surprised at all -- I NEVER have change... and that's how I met my husband  I just moved to New Orleans (my second day in the city) and the meter was broken but I didn't know that so I was trying to pay to park... and my knight in shining armor (or not, he wore a suit jacket that day) came to my rescue. Next thing you know, we eloped and the rest is history  <end of nostalgic moment>


 
That is like a scene from a movie lol What a lovely story


----------



## jenayb

New in @ Madison:

Pigalle Spikes 120mm Blk Nappa Blk Spikes $1095 

Bianca 140mm Nude Patent $795 

Bianca 140mm Blk Patent $795 

Bianca 140mm Amethyste Patent $795 

Bianca 140mm Blk Kid $795 

Bibi 140mm Blk Suede Royal $795 

Cadena Tresse 140mm Suede Nappa Laminato Rope $595 

Balota 120mm Glitter Multi Mini $1095 

Atrapala 120mm Crepe Satin Off White $995 

Very Prive 120mm Blk Patent $795 

Very Prive 120mm Nude Patent $795 

Rolando 120mm Coquelicot Patent $695 

Maotic 100mm Taupe Tirolo $895 

Balatchoc 100mm Crepe Satin Lace Chantilly $735 

Elisa 100mm Patent Nude $625 

Elisa 100mm Patent Blk $625 

Double Noeud 2 120mm Blue White Calf $1095 

Miss Boxe 70mm Camel Kid Cuoio Zeppa $645 

Mikarani Flat Patent Calf Blk $2195 

Pigalle Clutch Satin Blk $695


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

jeshika said:


> AWWWWW, that is such a cute story!!!!!!  love it!





l.a_girl19 said:


> That is like a scene from a movie lol What a lovely story



Thanks girls! I lucked out as I'm not in pieces in a dumpster somewhere  I've never "picked up" a guy in my life - bars, clubs, class, etc. I always ended up dating men I already knew as friends, never strangers. But there was something really different about him - such a cliché but in those 3 minutes, I felt like I'd known him forever. Anyway, enough about my super tall nerd and me. Sorry for going off post again


----------



## KarenBorter

jenaywins said:


> New in @ Madison:
> 
> Pigalle Spikes 120mm Blk Nappa Blk Spikes $1095
> 
> Bianca 140mm Nude Patent $795
> 
> Bianca 140mm Blk Patent $795
> 
> Bianca 140mm Amethyste Patent $795
> 
> Bianca 140mm Blk Kid $795
> 
> Bibi 140mm Blk Suede Royal $795
> 
> Cadena Tresse 140mm Suede Nappa Laminato Rope $595
> 
> Balota 120mm Glitter Multi Mini $1095
> 
> Atrapala 120mm Crepe Satin Off White $995
> 
> Very Prive 120mm Blk Patent $795
> 
> Very Prive 120mm Nude Patent $795
> 
> Rolando 120mm Coquelicot Patent $695
> 
> Maotic 100mm Taupe Tirolo $895
> 
> Balatchoc 100mm Crepe Satin Lace Chantilly $735
> 
> Elisa 100mm Patent Nude $625
> 
> Elisa 100mm Patent Blk $625
> 
> Double Noeud 2 120mm Blue White Calf $1095
> 
> Miss Boxe 70mm Camel Kid Cuoio Zeppa $645
> 
> Mikarani Flat Patent Calf Blk $2195
> 
> Pigalle Clutch Satin Blk $695



This post scares me; Means shipments are coming out from Paris ... which means my Altadama may be arriving sooner then I expected LOL


----------



## l.a_girl19

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> Thanks girls! I lucked out as I'm not in pieces in a dumpster somewhere  I've never "picked up" a guy in my life - bars, clubs, class, etc. I always ended up dating men I already knew as friends, never strangers. But there was something really different about him - such a cliché but in those 3 minutes, I felt like I'd known him forever. Anyway, enough about my super tall nerd and me. Sorry for going off post again


 
Awww I want to hear more  I met my bf in a fluke similar to that but I am not sure he is the one. I have been with him for 4 years and he doesn't want to get married (we had been discussing it for a while and now he changed his mind) but I do! Its so weird because when you meet in situations such as those and you would think that that person was your soulmate for sure

Sorry about the off topic mini chat lol


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

l.a_girl19 said:


> Awww I want to hear more  I met my bf in a fluke similar to that but I am not sure he is the one. I have been with him for 4 years and he doesn't want to get married! Its so weird because when you meet in situations such as those and you would think that that person was your soulmate



I didn't want to get married at all. I only married him to get on his amazing insurance plan (true story) and I skipped class to do it and we both wore jeans. The judge that married us had a terrible lisp so I couldn't understand my vows or what I was saying and I was so angry about getting married after telling everyone I'd never do it that I didn't speak to him(my new husband, not the judge) for two days  And we just celebrated 3 years as the marrieds and 5 as a couple and I couldn't be happier.  If not for his amazing insurance plan, he'd have had to drag me kicking and screaming to the altar.

Edit: I don't believe in soul mates - I thought it was all sap - and then I met mine  but I still don't believe they exist


----------



## l.a_girl19

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> I didn't want to get married at all. I only married him to get on his amazing insurance plan (true story) and I skipped class to do it and we both wore jeans. *The judge that married us had a terrible lisp so I couldn't understand my vows *or what I was saying and I was so angry about getting married after telling everyone I'd never do it that I didn't speak to him(my new husband, not the judge) for two days  And we just celebrated 3 years as the marrieds and 5 as a couple and I couldn't be happier.  If not for his amazing insurance plan, he'd have had to drag me kicking and screaming to the altar.
> 
> Edit: I don't believe in soul mates - I thought it was all sap - and then I met mine  but I still don't believe they exist


 

:lolotsI am not making fun of ppl with lisps)-It reminds me of the movie My Cousin Vinny when the lawyer couldn't relax and speak clearly lol

Congrats one your soulmate! Even though you don't believe in them


----------



## chloe speaks

jenaywins said:


> New in @ Madison:
> 
> Pigalle Spikes 120mm Blk Nappa Blk Spikes $1095
> 
> Bianca 140mm Nude Patent $795
> 
> Bianca 140mm Blk Patent $795
> 
> Bianca 140mm Amethyste Patent $795
> 
> Bianca 140mm Blk Kid $795
> 
> Bibi 140mm Blk Suede Royal $795
> 
> Cadena Tresse 140mm Suede Nappa Laminato Rope $595
> 
> Balota 120mm Glitter Multi Mini $1095
> 
> Atrapala 120mm Crepe Satin Off White $995
> 
> Very Prive 120mm Blk Patent $795
> 
> Very Prive 120mm Nude Patent $795
> 
> Rolando 120mm Coquelicot Patent $695
> 
> Maotic 100mm Taupe Tirolo $895
> 
> Balatchoc 100mm Crepe Satin Lace Chantilly $735
> 
> Elisa 100mm Patent Nude $625
> 
> Elisa 100mm Patent Blk $625
> 
> Double Noeud 2 120mm Blue White Calf $1095
> 
> Miss Boxe 70mm Camel Kid Cuoio Zeppa $645
> 
> Mikarani Flat Patent Calf Blk $2195
> 
> Pigalle Clutch Satin Blk $695


 
The *Amethyste Patent * Bianca made my heart stop, but until I can get the Rouge's to work for me (they are currently on the shoe stretcher), the wallet is not opening for this style :closed:


----------



## l.a_girl19

chloe speaks said:


> The *Amethyste Patent *Bianca made my heart stop, but until I can get the Rouge's to work for me (they are currently on the shoe stretcher), the wallet is not opening for this style :closed:


 
Are there any pics of these Biancas? Sounds beautiful!


----------



## chloe speaks

l.a_girl19 said:


> Are there any pics of these Biancas? Sounds beautiful!


----------



## l.a_girl19

chloe speaks said:


>


 
Thank you! STUNNING! I am so banned until the Fall though


----------



## KarenBorter

l.a_girl19 said:


> Thank you! STUNNING! I am so banned until the Fall though




Oh god why did that pic get posted?! 

I am banned too ... gah gah gah


----------



## chloe speaks

Here are a two more styles at Madison that I haven't seen yet:


----------



## jenayb

chloe speaks said:


> The *Amethyste Patent *Bianca made my heart stop, but until I can get the Rouge's to work for me (they are currently on the shoe stretcher), the wallet is not opening for this style :closed:


 
I'm on the phone with Madison right now. The Pigalle Spike is basically sold out except for one lonely size 37. Shame - I've been trying to get through all morning to order, but oh well. 

I too  the Amethyste Bianca.....


----------



## mal

gymangel812 said:


> That is a no go. I don't do multiple colors of same style and I am not loving the maggie quite as much as most of the ladies on here.


I think a *Red Patent LP* sounds divine...  but I'm wondering if LP owners are finding the LP hard to wear???


----------



## l.a_girl19

jenaywins said:


> I'm on the phone with Madison right now. The Pigalle Spike is basically sold out except for one lonely size 37. Shame - I've been trying to get through all morning to order, but oh well.
> 
> I too  the *Amethyste Bianca*.....


 
OMG sold out already???? I couldn't help but think how lovely those Biancas would be on you Purple is awesome on you!


----------



## NANI1972

^aww sorry Jenay. 

Those Black Pigalle spikes! I DIE!!! I did not need to see those!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Any other syles of this combo?!


----------



## chloe speaks

^^ Personally I find the Lady Peep rather easy relative to its cousin the Banana. the peeptoe is small enough to be secure and the back of the shoe doesn't really slip too much and the shoe is not too heavy. LP would be hot in the new red of the season Cocquelicot.


----------



## l.a_girl19

mal said:


> I think a *Red Patent LP* sounds divine... but I'm wondering if LP owners are finding the LP hard to wear???


 
I keep hearing about sizing difficulties and how you either have to have squished toes if you size down or heel slippage if you get TTS. The toe box is very narrow! It won't stop me from buying the cosmo LPs in the Fall though


----------



## chloe speaks

NANI1972 said:


> ^aww sorry Jenay.
> 
> Those Black Pigalle spikes! I DIE!!! I did not need to see those!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any other syles of this combo?!


 
The Black Spikes are coming in the Alti 160 Black nappa later.


----------



## NANI1972

chloe speaks said:


> The Black Spikes are coming in the Alti 160 Black nappa later.


  I just remebered those! But errr to high for me. A 140 would be fab tho!


----------



## jeshika

NANI1972 said:


> I just remebered those! But errr to high for me. A 140 would be fab tho!



yeah, i've been asking about the 140s but nobody is stocking them yet.

HOLY CRAP the piggie spikes are GORGEOUS!


----------



## jenayb

l.a_girl19 said:


> OMG sold out already???? I couldn't help but think how lovely those Biancas would be on you Purple is awesome on you!


 
Hehe...  



NANI1972 said:


> ^aww sorry Jenay.
> 
> Those Black Pigalle spikes! I DIE!!! I did not need to see those!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any other syles of this combo?!


 
It's ok. I guess it's better this way.  

I just literally can't believe they sold out while I was trying to call all morning, lol. They are expecting more of the 120 later this summer, around July-August. Other boutiques will be receiving the 100 heel height which I think I may go with instead. The 120s are just.. Ouch. I nearly killed myself trying on *Nerdy*'s Lucifer 120s in Vegas. Car to bar? No, I couldn't make it from bed to door!  



jeshika said:


> yeah, i've been asking about the 140s but nobody is stocking them yet.
> 
> HOLY CRAP the piggie spikes are GORGEOUS!


 
Aren't they? I'm not surprised they are gone!

My size is on hold for another client so if they don't end up buying them, hopefully I can get them!


----------



## SassySarah

Amethyst Biancas are coming home. I was in a lunch meeting and got the email. I snuck off to the bathroom with my phone and wallet. I'm sure the whole restaurant and my new boss think I have a stomach problem now because I was in there for a while on hold... BUT they ship today!!!


----------



## mal

chloe speaks said:


> ^^ Personally I find the Lady Peep rather easy relative to its cousin the Banana. the peeptoe is small enough to be secure and the back of the shoe doesn't really slip too much and the shoe is not too heavy. LP would be hot in the new red of the season Cocquelicot.


thanks, *chloe* , I have the Lavender Banana and my one fear about the LP was that it would be as difficult or worse... a smaller peep opening is good news for me; I have a tendency to come forward through my Bananas and HPs as the shoe warms up and stretches.



l.a_girl19 said:


> I keep hearing about sizing difficulties and how you either have to have squished toes if you size down or heel slippage if you get TTS. The toe box is very narrow! It won't stop me from buying the cosmo LPs in the Fall though


Hmmm, all I've been able to try on was the LP Sling and the toes _were_ very tight... I feel pretty confident starting out that way as CLs always seem to stretch for me and I can't stand slippage


----------



## mal

awesome, *Sassy!!! *They are amazing...


----------



## mal

jenaywins said:


> I'm on the phone with Madison right now. The Pigalle Spike is basically sold out except for one lonely size 37. Shame - I've been trying to get through all morning to order, but oh well.
> 
> I too  the Amethyste Bianca.....


 are you a 37 in Pigalles?


----------



## jenayb

mal said:


> are you a 37 in Pigalles?


 
No honey or I would have snatched them up! Lol. I'm a 38 in the Pigalle 100s and thus a 37.5 in the 120s.  

I'd give anything to make that 37 work, but I'm definitely not going to get the wrong size in an already uncomfortable shoe, hehehe.


----------



## candyapples88

I'm surprised they came back with the black suede Bibi


----------



## mal

Aww too bad but I hear ya.....


----------



## l.a_girl19

SassySarah said:


> Amethyst Biancas are coming home. I was in a lunch meeting and got the email. I snuck off to the bathroom with my phone and wallet. I'm sure the whole restaurant and my new boss think I have a stomach problem now because I was in there for a while on hold... BUT they ship today!!!


 
Lol CONGRATS!!!


----------



## jenayb

mal said:


> Aww too bad but I hear ya.....


 
But... You are a 37....


----------



## l.a_girl19

jenaywins said:


> Hehe...
> 
> 
> 
> It's ok. I guess it's better this way.
> 
> I just literally can't believe they sold out while I was trying to call all morning, lol. They are expecting more of the 120 later this summer, around July-August. Other boutiques will be receiving the 100 heel height which I think I may go with instead. The 120s are just.. Ouch. I nearly killed myself trying on *Nerdy*'s Lucifer 120s in Vegas. Car to bar? No, I couldn't make it from bed to door!
> 
> 
> 
> Aren't they? I'm not surprised they are gone!
> 
> My size is on hold for another client so if they don't end up buying them, hopefully I can get them!


----------



## mal

jenaywins said:


> But... You are a 37....


 HeeHee!!!
But really, if you wear so many styles in 37.5 I would think the 37 120 would work. My 100s are 38...


----------



## evolkatie

OMG! I love those pigalle spikes!! already sold out?   sucks!


----------



## candyapples88

SassySarah said:


> Amethyst Biancas are coming home. I was in a lunch meeting and got the email. I snuck off to the bathroom with my phone and wallet. I'm sure the whole restaurant and my new boss think I have a stomach problem now because I was in there for a while on hold... BUT they ship today!!!



Congrats! That color is so gorg!


----------



## jenayb

l.a_girl19 said:


>


 
Hehe! 



mal said:


> HeeHee!!!
> But really, if you wear so many styles in 37.5 I would think the 37 120 would work. My 100s are 38...


 
You are probably right, a 37 in the 120 *could* be doable for me, but... Sigh. Pigalle 120s scare me. ush: 



evolkatie said:


> OMG! I love those pigalle spikes!! already sold out?   sucks!


 
Yes, isn't that a shame? They aren't exactly a summer shoe, but they are so lovely!


----------



## mal

I've heard rumors the Pigalle 120s are running a little bigger?? The last pair I bought was July 2009...


----------



## jenayb

mal said:


> I've heard rumors the Pigalle 120s are running a little bigger?? The last pair I bought was July 2009...


 


If I'm a 38 in Bianca... and that is a half size down from what I believe to be my CL TTS... and my Pigalle 100s are both 38s......... Hmm.  

Carry the one... divided by PI..........


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

jenaywins said:


> If I'm a 38 in Bianca... and that is a half size down from what I believe to be my CL TTS... and my Pigalle 100s are both 38s......... Hmm.
> 
> *Carry the one... divided by PI*..........



That made me lol. 

"whatever you do, don't divide by zero!"


----------



## mal

:girlwhack:





jenaywins said:


> If I'm a 38 in Bianca... and that is a half size down from what I believe to be my CL TTS... and my Pigalle 100s are both 38s......... Hmm.
> 
> Carry the one... divided by PI..........


 :girlwhack:


----------



## Alice1979

mal said:


> :girlwhack:


 
 That's how I'm feeling for the past hour.


----------



## ceseeber

black Pigalles spikes are already sold out!  that was a pair I was hoping to find and try on in the stores next weekend, oh well, there are plenty of other shoes that need my love too


----------



## mal

Alice1979 said:


> That's how I'm feeling for the past hour.


Sorry, dear 
I got so stressed, I  had to go polish my cowboy boots


----------



## carlinha

*YAHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO* 

*Pre-Fall 2011 styles starting to come in!!!*

what did i tell you ladies?!  *end of april it will begin* 
(time to save up quick!!!)


----------



## KarenBorter

carlinha said:


> *YAHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*
> 
> *Pre-Fall 2011 styles starting to come in!!!*
> 
> what did i tell you ladies?!  *end of april it will begin*
> (time to save up quick!!!)



hahahaha love your enthusiasm. I wonder when the Maggie is coming


----------



## ceseeber

KarenBorter said:


> hahahaha love your enthusiasm. I wonder when the Maggie is coming




Madison told me between July and September, if that helps any?


----------



## carlinha

KarenBorter said:


> hahahaha love your enthusiasm. I wonder when the Maggie is coming



7/6-9/30 - second batch, it's part of the true F/W 2011 collection (includes Very Mix also for those freaking out, no worries, you have more time to save )

1st batch like i said before is arriving 4/26-7/31 (eeps, they are a few days earlier than scheduled!!!) which includes MBP Leopard 150, Winter Trash and Sobek 140 to name a few.


----------



## KarenBorter

ceseeber said:


> Madison told me between July and Septmeber, if that helps any?



and *carlinha* okay cool ... yeah that's along the lines of what Robertson told me. 

Nat had mentioned that production / shipment may be delayed ... no matter, when the shoe comes in I'm getting it whether it's before or after my ban date (that's the shoe I am "unbanning" for LOL)


----------



## KarenBorter

carlinha said:


> 7/6-9/30 - second batch, it's part of the true F/W 2011 collection (includes Very Mix also for those freaking out, no worries, you have more time to save )
> 
> 1st batch like i said before is arriving 4/26-7/31 (eeps, they are a few days earlier than scheduled!!!) which includes MBP Leopard 150, Winter Trash and Sobek 140 to name a few.



Thank you  

btw ... I saw your feet in my inbox today


----------



## Alice1979

mal said:


> Sorry, dear
> I got so stressed, I had to go polish my cowboy boots


 
I did that last night while I was ruminating on the amethyste Biancas


----------



## gymangel812

Ok scratch the lady peep... Altispike coming sooner than I thought. Does anyone know which boutiques are getting them?


----------



## Dessye

ceseeber said:


> black Pigalles spikes are already sold out!  that was a pair I was hoping to find and try on in the stores next weekend, oh well, there are plenty of other shoes that need my love too


 
OMG!  That was fast!!!   Well, there's always buying a pair with metal spikes and spraying them black...


----------



## carlinha

KarenBorter said:


> Thank you
> 
> btw ... I saw your feet in my inbox today



  what do you mean???


----------



## KarenBorter

carlinha said:


> what do you mean???



Louboutin Blog ... you are showcased today.

well your shoes are LOL


----------



## *MJ*

^^Saw that too.


----------



## BlondeBarbie

carlinha said:


> *YAHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*
> 
> *Pre-Fall 2011 styles starting to come in!!!*
> 
> what did i tell you ladies?! *end of april it will begin*
> (time to save up quick!!!)


 

ACK Noooo, neeeed more timeeeee!!!


----------



## BlondeBarbie

carlinha said:


> 7/6-9/30 - second batch, it's part of the true F/W 2011 collection (includes Very Mix also for those freaking out, no worries, you have more time to save )
> 
> 1st batch like i said before is arriving 4/26-7/31 (eeps, they are a few days earlier than scheduled!!!) which includes MBP Leopard 150, Winter Trash and Sobek 140 to name a few.


 

Oh wait...whew!! Nvm, I'm good! lol


----------



## mal

Alice1979 said:


> I did that last night while I was ruminating on the amethyste Biancas


Oh, yes-divine purple!!! And... ?


----------



## Alice1979

mal said:


> Oh, yes-divine purple!!! And... ?


 
... and then I fell sleep, so nothing  Let's just say I've learned a bit of self-control for myself 

But don't worry, there will be other purples in my life


----------



## KarenBorter

Alice1979 said:


> ... and then I fell sleep, so nothing  Let's just say I've learned a bit of self-control for myself
> 
> But don't worry, there will be other purples in my life



I saw that pic today of the purple bianca and  .... but NO NO NO MUST WAIT FOR MAGGIE 

I also saw they have my size on the ecommerce of the Black (or was it nude) Bianca which I also want ... I think it was black.


----------



## Alice1979

KarenBorter said:


> I saw that pic today of the purple bianca and  .... but NO NO NO MUST WAIT FOR MAGGIE
> 
> 
> 
> I also saw they have my size on the ecommerce of the Black (or was it nude) Bianca which I also want ... I think it was black.



The amethyst purple is divine, but there are plenty of purples this fall 

At some point in time, you'll need a nude CL my dear  But black and nude Biancas are in the classics now so they'll always be around.


----------



## KarenBorter

^^ You're no help


----------



## candyapples88

KarenBorter said:


> I saw that pic today of the purple bianca and  .... but NO NO NO MUST WAIT FOR MAGGIE
> 
> I also saw they have my size on the ecommerce of the Black (or was it nude) Bianca which I also want ... I think it was black.



I agree with Alice & in all honesty, I like the purple Lux better than the Bianca.


----------



## mal

Alice1979 said:


> ... and then I fell sleep, so nothing  Let's just say I've learned a bit of self-control for myself
> 
> But don't worry, there will be other purples in my life


Oh, not worried...


----------



## Nolia

Ohh so tempted by the amethyst Biancas!!


----------



## KarenBorter

candyapples88 said:


> I agree with Alice & in all honesty, I like the purple Lux better than the Bianca.



the purple Lux is  worthy for sure.


----------



## r6girl2005

carlinha said:


> 7/6-9/30 - second batch, it's part of the true F/W 2011 collection (includes Very Mix also for those freaking out, no worries, you have more time to save )
> 
> 1st batch like i said before is arriving 4/26-7/31 (eeps, they are a few days earlier than scheduled!!!) which includes MBP Leopard 150, Winter Trash and Sobek 140 to name a few.


 
I got a call from Madison today and was totally caught off guard. I felt bad for the girl on the phone as I stuttered "Which shoe/which store is this? Please repeat yourself":giggles:


----------



## KarenBorter

r6girl2005 said:


> I got a call from Madison today and was totally caught off guard. I felt bad for the girl on the phone as I stuttered "Which shoe/which store is this? Please repeat yourself":giggles:



Ooooooo what'd they call you about eh?


----------



## mal

^^^yeah, spill! You were lucky to get a call, that store was insane today!


----------



## SassySarah

mal said:


> awesome, *Sassy!!! *They are amazing...



Thank you!!!  I have a bad weakness for *PURPLE*, it took 2 seconds to make the decision that I had to have them!


----------



## mal

Oh, I understand... I have *UV Suede*, *Lavender Patent *and *Lilac* in my CL collection...
lol


----------



## r6girl2005

KarenBorter said:


> Ooooooo what'd they call you about eh?



She called about the nude VPs. I passed because I ended up putting in a customer agreement for them with Jordan at Costa Mesa along with the MBP Leopard 150. I had forgotten to call back Madison and tell them to take me off the waitlist. DOH!


----------



## r6girl2005

KarenBorter said:


> I saw that pic today of the purple bianca and  .... but NO NO NO MUST WAIT FOR MAGGIE
> 
> I also saw they have my size on the ecommerce of the Black (or was it nude) Bianca which I also want ... I think it was black.


 
Where is a picture of this purple bianca?!?!?!


----------



## KarenBorter

r6girl2005 said:


> She called about the nude VPs. I passed because I ended up putting in a customer agreement for them with Jordan at Costa Mesa along with the MBP Leopard 150. I had forgotten to call back Madison and tell them to take me off the waitlist. DOH!



Oh oh oh ... yeah, I will have to remember for the future if I do put in a request for something with someone and I get it from someone else to call it off.


----------



## KarenBorter

r6girl2005 said:


> Where is a picture of this purple bianca?!?!?!



I thought it was in this thread ... a couple pages back. I can't find it now 

found it  

http://forum.purseblog.com/christia...ets-talk-about-new-styles-vol-670938-118.html


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

KarenBorter said:


> I thought it was in this thread ... a couple pages back. I can't find it now
> 
> found it
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/christia...ets-talk-about-new-styles-vol-670938-118.html



OH. MY. GAWD! that is gorgeous!! Who has it and for how much? (My thoughts of Zebras are becoming more and more muddled )


----------



## KarenBorter

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> OH. MY. GAWD! that is gorgeous!! Who has it and for how much? (My thoughts of Zebras are becoming more and more muddled )



That is also earlier in the thread ... I think page 117 LOL

note: I LOVE purple but even this shoe isn't making me feel as anxious as the LDs did if I didn't get them. My only anxiety now is the Maggie. and that is calm due to the fact that it's not even out yet LOL


----------



## jenayb

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> OH. MY. GAWD! that is gorgeous!! Who has it and for how much? (My thoughts of Zebras are becoming more and more muddled )


 
Madison - $795


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

jenaywins said:


> Madison - $795



...my favorite enabler!


----------



## pixiesparkle

jenaywins said:


> New in @ Madison:
> 
> Pigalle Spikes 120mm Blk Nappa Blk Spikes $1095
> 
> Bianca 140mm Nude Patent $795
> 
> Bianca 140mm Blk Patent $795
> 
> *Bianca 140mm Amethyste Patent $795 *
> 
> Bianca 140mm Blk Kid $795
> 
> *Bibi 140mm Blk Suede Royal $795 *
> 
> Cadena Tresse 140mm Suede Nappa Laminato Rope $595
> 
> Balota 120mm Glitter Multi Mini $1095
> 
> Atrapala 120mm Crepe Satin Off White $995
> 
> Very Prive 120mm Blk Patent $795
> 
> Very Prive 120mm Nude Patent $795
> 
> Rolando 120mm Coquelicot Patent $695
> 
> Maotic 100mm Taupe Tirolo $895
> 
> Balatchoc 100mm Crepe Satin Lace Chantilly $735
> 
> Elisa 100mm Patent Nude $625
> 
> Elisa 100mm Patent Blk $625
> 
> Double Noeud 2 120mm Blue White Calf $1095
> 
> Miss Boxe 70mm Camel Kid Cuoio Zeppa $645
> 
> Mikarani Flat Patent Calf Blk $2195
> 
> Pigalle Clutch Satin Blk $695


I can't believe I'm still not over the Bibis..does royal mean royal blue or something? and amethyst Bianca..
I'm repeating to myself.."must control self..must control self"

Thanks for the info *Jenay* and *Carla*..I can't wait til the MBP leopard and especially Sobek 140 arrive..


----------



## candyapples88

pixiesparkle said:


> I can't believe I'm still not over the Bibis..does royal mean royal blue or something? and amethyst Bianca..
> I'm repeating to myself.."must control self..must control self"
> 
> Thanks for the info *Jenay* and *Carla*..I can't wait til the MBP leopard and especially Sobek 140 arrive..



The Bibi is a BLACK suede royal


----------



## pixiesparkle

candyapples88 said:


> The Bibi is a BLACK suede royal


thanks *candy*! I think I should rearrange the order of items on my wishlist now..


----------



## jenayb

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> ...my favorite enabler!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

jenaywins said:


>



...speaking of which, a birdie with a certain shoe told me that it fits just like the other shoes of the same family tree even though it's calf hair. So, her size is 37.5 US (not CL) and that's the same size she wears in this shoe... will keep you posted


----------



## jenayb

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> ...speaking of which, a birdie with a certain shoe told me that it fits just like the other shoes of the same family tree even though it's calf hair. So, her size is 37.5 US (not CL) and that's the same size she wears in this shoe... will keep you posted


----------



## Dessye

jenaywins said:


>


 


Hope you get it, *Jenay*!  In other news, I've secured a pair of the Amethyst patent Bianca!


----------



## jenayb

Dessye said:


> Hope you get it, *Jenay*!  In other news, I've secured a pair of the Amethyst patent Bianca!



Thanks honey.

We are Amethyste twins - all right! 

(I know that the email Madison sent out had the "e" on the end of amethyst, but I still feel odd spelling it that way. )


----------



## Dessye

jenaywins said:


> Thanks honey.
> 
> We are Amethyste twins - all right!
> 
> (I know that the email Madison sent out had the "e" on the end of amethyst, but I still feel odd spelling it that way. )


 
Ahhh, french!   I can officially say that I know "Christian Louboutin" french.

Yay twins


----------



## jenayb

Dessye said:


> Ahhh, french!   I can officially say that I know "Christian Louboutin" french.
> 
> Yay twins



My Mac still gives me that little squiggly red underline and makes me feel all illiterate - French or not. Hehe. Darn you, judgmental  Mac, darn you!!


----------



## Dessye

jenaywins said:


> My Mac still gives me that little squiggly red underline and makes me feel all illiterate - French or not. Hehe. Darn you, judgmental Mac, darn you!!


 
Yeah, my PC does that too.  Most of the time though, I need that red squiggly line   Still just learning how to use my Mac...


----------



## jenayb

Dessye said:


> Yeah, my PC does that too.  Most of the time though, I need that red squiggly line   Still just learning how to use my Mac...



Once you are used to it, you will wonder how you used anything else.


----------



## hazeltt

Dessye said:


> Hope you get it, *Jenay*!  In other news, I've secured a pair of the Amethyst patent Bianca!



Congrats! The colour is just lovely! I can't wait to see them on you! Now you owe us two reveals!!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

jenaywins said:


> Once you are used to it, you will wonder how you used anything else.



... once you go Mac, you never go back!

I know, I'm so original it hurts. But seriously - everything in our house is now a Mac because they actually work without crashing


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

SassySarah said:


> Amethyst Biancas are coming home. I was in a lunch meeting and got the email. I snuck off to the bathroom with my phone and wallet. I'm sure the whole restaurant and my new boss think I have a stomach problem now because I was in there for a while on hold... BUT they ship today!!!





jenaywins said:


> Hehe...
> 
> 
> 
> It's ok. I guess it's better this way.
> 
> I just literally can't believe they sold out while I was trying to call all morning, lol. They are expecting more of the 120 later this summer, around July-August. Other boutiques will be receiving the 100 heel height which I think I may go with instead. The 120s are just.. Ouch. I nearly killed myself trying on *Nerdy*'s Lucifer 120s in Vegas. Car to bar? No, I couldn't make it from bed to door!
> 
> 
> 
> Aren't they? I'm not surprised they are gone!
> 
> My size is on hold for another client so if they don't end up buying them, hopefully I can get them!





Dessye said:


> Hope you get it, *Jenay*!  In other news, I've secured a pair of the Amethyst patent Bianca!



I'm so happy for you ladies!! Seriously, it's been a LONG time since I stopped and stared at a shoe - and that shoe is stare-worthy!! Please post modeling pics as soon as you get them! I'm very happy for all of you!!


----------



## hazeltt

SassySarah said:


> Thank you!!!  I have a bad weakness for *PURPLE*,* it took 2 seconds to make the decision that I had to have them*!



I love it when that happens because you don't have to go through the debating and thinking process which is so stressful, lol! Congrats, this purple is amazing and I can't wait to see your mod pics!


----------



## Dessye

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> I'm so happy for you ladies!! Seriously, it's been a LONG time since I stopped and stared at a shoe - and that shoe is stare-worthy!! Please post modeling pics as soon as you get them! I'm very happy for all of you!!


 
Thanks, *Schnauzer* and *Hazel*!!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

carlinha said:


> *YAHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*
> 
> *Pre-Fall 2011 styles starting to come in!!!*
> 
> what did i tell you ladies?!  *end of april it will begin*
> (time to save up quick!!!)



Thanks!!!


----------



## jenayb

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> I'm so happy for you ladies!! Seriously, it's been a LONG time since I stopped and stared at a shoe - and that shoe is stare-worthy!! Please post modeling pics as soon as you get them! I'm very happy for all of you!!



Thanks! I'll have mine tomorrow and will post pics as soon as they arrive to my office. I needed a bit of a pick me up after this morning...


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

jenaywins said:


> Thanks! I'll have mine tomorrow and will post pics as soon as they arrive to my office. I needed a bit of a pick me up after this morning...



I bet!! I'm really sorry that happened - people can be really sh*tty... too bad you can't take a mallet to them "for reals." 

I love purple -- I ended up buying an amethyst knuckle duster ring from another tPFer and I'm thinking maybe I should just say to hell with the zebra?


----------



## jenayb

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> I bet!! I'm really sorry that happened - people can be really sh*tty... too bad you can't take a mallet to them "for reals."
> 
> I love purple -- I ended up buying an amethyst knuckle duster ring from another tPFer and I'm thinking maybe I should just say to hell with the zebra?



Thank you again.

Hmm... Well, the CL "stock" photos sent by the boutiques are notorious for being slightly off in colour, so if you'd like I'll post pics when I get mine right away tomorrow in the late morning, barring any unforeseen delays with UPS. Meanwhile, don't you talk back about them Zebras.


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

jenaywins said:


> Thank you again.
> 
> Hmm... Well, the CL "stock" photos sent by the boutiques are notorious for being slightly off in colour, so if you'd like I'll post pics when I get mine right away tomorrow in the late morning, barring any unforeseen delays with UPS. Meanwhile, don't you talk back about them Zebras.



 you crack me up and my lips are sealed. Can't wait for the photos. And even if that was a stock photo mistake, it was one GOOOOOOOOORGEOUS mistake!


----------



## carlinha

jenaywins said:


> Thank you again.
> 
> Hmm... Well, the CL "stock" photos sent by the boutiques are notorious for being slightly off in colour, so if you'd like I'll post pics when I get mine right away tomorrow in the late morning, barring any unforeseen delays with UPS. Meanwhile, don't you talk back about them Zebras.



what happened?  what did i miss???


----------



## jenayb

carlinha said:


> what happened?  what did i miss???



I don't want to hijack this thread so I'll send you a visit you with a visitor message!


----------



## dhampir2005

hi ladies! So I wore my black Magos to a Law function today. It was a reception hosted by a big law firm and I had to wear a full suit, but I also wore the Magos! Let's just say I didn't make the smartest shoe choices today. I wore a pair of unbroken in Vera Wang flats which literally rubbed this HUGE raw patch on the back of my foot and totally squeezed my big toe and littlest toe. Well the Magos are also completely unbroken in, but I threw some foot petals in and rolled. The reception was almost 2 hours long and I STOOD in the Magos the entire time talking to associates, partners, etc (great networking opportunity).

When I left I had to literally hold back tears of pain and try not to limp out of the reception. The combination of raw patches from the flats and the brand new Magos was just killer! BUT on a side note one of the partners said my shoes were incredible and had to explain to the male partners what CLs were AND the event photographer asked to take an individual shot of my Magos because she thought they were so awesome! Hey, I may have felt like my foot was dying, but at least it was dying in style!


----------



## BattyBugs

I hate those sore, raw, blistered spots. That is very cool about the photos.

Now, Barney's sent me a 10% off coupon with no exclusions. Do I use it on MBBs, or save it for something incredible from the Fall line?


----------



## SassySarah

dhampir2005 said:


> hi ladies! So I wore my black Magos to a Law function today. It was a reception hosted by a big law firm and I had to wear a full suit, but I also wore the Magos! Let's just say I didn't make the smartest shoe choices today. I wore a pair of unbroken in Vera Wang flats which literally rubbed this HUGE raw patch on the back of my foot and totally squeezed my big toe and littlest toe. Well the Magos are also completely unbroken in, but I threw some foot petals in and rolled. The reception was almost 2 hours long and I STOOD in the Magos the entire time talking to associates, partners, etc (great networking opportunity).
> 
> When I left I had to literally hold back tears of pain and try not to limp out of the reception. The combination of raw patches from the flats and the brand new Magos was just killer! BUT on a side note one of the partners said my shoes were incredible and had to explain to the male partners what CLs were AND the event photographer asked to take an individual shot of my Magos because she thought they were so awesome! Hey, I may have felt like my foot was dying, but at least it was dying in style!



Glad the event went well.  Sorry about your blisters.  Not sure depending on the VW flats tightness to begin with maybe Bandaid Friction Block may have helped.  I use it whenever I wear new shoes.  You buy it at drug stores in the Bandaid section.  It's like a small deodorant stick but you rub it in areas where your shoes rub most.  I've also heard deodorant will do the same trick.


----------



## SassySarah

BattyBugs said:


> I hate those sore, raw, blistered spots. That is very cool about the photos.
> 
> Now, Barney's sent me a 10% off coupon with no exclusions. Do I use it on MBBs, or save it for something incredible from the Fall line?



Batty can you walk in 150'S now?  Honestly if not I would wait until it's a shoe you will use?  Depends on how much you love the MBB.


----------



## carlinha

dhampir2005 said:


> hi ladies! So I wore my black Magos to a Law function today. It was a reception hosted by a big law firm and I had to wear a full suit, but I also wore the Magos! Let's just say I didn't make the smartest shoe choices today. I wore a pair of unbroken in Vera Wang flats which literally rubbed this HUGE raw patch on the back of my foot and totally squeezed my big toe and littlest toe. Well the Magos are also completely unbroken in, but I threw some foot petals in and rolled. The reception was almost 2 hours long and I STOOD in the Magos the entire time talking to associates, partners, etc (great networking opportunity).
> 
> When I left I had to literally hold back tears of pain and try not to limp out of the reception. The combination of raw patches from the flats and the brand new Magos was just killer! BUT on a side note one of the partners said my shoes were incredible and had to explain to the male partners what CLs were AND the event photographer asked to take an individual shot of my Magos because she thought they were so awesome! *Hey, I may have felt like my foot was dying, but at least it was dying in style!*



awww sorry to hear that *dhampir* that is the worst!  but at least you were a trooper!

the amethyste metal patent is amazing, just wish it came in another style apart from the bianca


----------



## jenayb

carlinha said:


> the amethyste metal patent is amazing, just wish it came in another style apart from the bianca



 Hmm. The Bianca just isn't you, is it....... ?


----------



## carlinha

jenaywins said:


> Hmm. The Bianca just isn't you, is it....... ?



no i'm not crazy about it... oh well...


----------



## Dessye

dhampir2005 said:


> hi ladies! So I wore my black Magos to a Law function today. It was a reception hosted by a big law firm and I had to wear a full suit, but I also wore the Magos! Let's just say I didn't make the smartest shoe choices today. I wore a pair of unbroken in Vera Wang flats which literally rubbed this HUGE raw patch on the back of my foot and totally squeezed my big toe and littlest toe. Well the Magos are also completely unbroken in, but I threw some foot petals in and rolled. The reception was almost 2 hours long and I STOOD in the Magos the entire time talking to associates, partners, etc (great networking opportunity).
> 
> When I left I had to literally hold back tears of pain and try not to limp out of the reception. The combination of raw patches from the flats and the brand new Magos was just killer! BUT on a side note one of the partners said my shoes were incredible and had to explain to the male partners what CLs were AND the event photographer asked to take an individual shot of my Magos because she thought they were so awesome! Hey, I may have felt like my foot was dying, but *at least it was dying in style*!


 
:lolots:

Thank goodness you added the foot petal otherwise you would have been limping out the reception...  I'm so glad they were a hit though!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

dhampir2005 said:


> hi ladies! So I wore my black Magos to a Law function today. It was a reception hosted by a big law firm and I had to wear a full suit, but I also wore the Magos! Let's just say I didn't make the smartest shoe choices today. I wore a pair of unbroken in Vera Wang flats which literally rubbed this HUGE raw patch on the back of my foot and totally squeezed my big toe and littlest toe. Well the Magos are also completely unbroken in, but I threw some foot petals in and rolled. The reception was almost 2 hours long and I STOOD in the Magos the entire time talking to associates, partners, etc (great networking opportunity).
> 
> When I left I had to literally hold back tears of pain and try not to limp out of the reception. The combination of raw patches from the flats and the brand new Magos was just killer! BUT on a side note one of the partners said my shoes were incredible and had to explain to the male partners what CLs were AND the event photographer asked to take an individual shot of my Magos because she thought they were so awesome! Hey, I may have felt like my foot was dying, but at least it was dying in style!



Ouch! But like you said, at least you were dying in style!  get better soon! ("New Skin" works wonders in helping heal the raw areas faster)


----------



## jenayb

carlinha said:


> no i'm not crazy about it... oh well...



 

Madison said to anticipate the amethyste patent in additional styles so fear not; however, he went on to say that they and one or two west coast boutiques were the only stores to order the Bianca in this colour/material. 

I'm still  over not getting the Pigalle spikes today!  (Not that I could have walked in them.)


----------



## carlinha

jenaywins said:


> Madison said to anticipate the amethyste patent in additional styles so fear not; however, he went on to say that they and one or two west coast boutiques were the only stores to order the Bianca in this colour/material.
> 
> I'm still  over not getting the Pigalle spikes today!  (Not that I could have walked in them.)



awww sorry to hear about the pigalle spikes, but do not fear i think lots of boutiques will have them.

as far as amethyste patent, only lady peep sling and simple 100... i'm not feeling those styles either


----------



## jenayb

carlinha said:


> awww sorry to hear about the pigalle spikes, but do not fear i think lots of boutiques will have them.
> 
> as far as amethyste patent, only lady peep sling and simple 100... i'm not feeling those styles either



Ugh! Me either - I'm sorry! I can't do 150 sling backs personally, and the 100mm heel height just isn't in my future.


----------



## carlinha

jenaywins said:


> Ugh! Me either - I'm sorry! I can't do 150 sling backs personally, and the 100mm heel height just isn't in my future.



i have no problem with slingbacks, i just feel like they need to have something extra special if i am to get them over a full closed back pump, cuz you're paying the same for less material   but the jenny for example is OK cuz the of the material and the knot design on the front... and simples... well, no offense to anyone, they are just too simple for me 

maybe dept. stores and overseas boutiques will be getting them in other styles...


----------



## jenayb

carlinha said:


> i have no problem with slingbacks, i just feel like they need to have something extra special if i am to get them over a full closed back pump, cuz you're paying the same for less material   but the jenny for example is OK cuz the of the material and the knot design on the front... and simples... well, no offense to anyone, they are just too simple for me
> 
> maybe dept. stores and overseas boutiques will be getting them in other styles...



I see where you are coming from re: the slings.... As for the simples, the NS is my go to office shoe. That is as simple as I can get. 

Hmm. Perhaps, or maybe overseas...


----------



## Dessye

BattyBugs said:


> I hate those sore, raw, blistered spots. That is very cool about the photos.
> 
> Now, Barney's sent me a 10% off coupon with no exclusions. Do I use it on MBBs, or save it for something incredible from the Fall line?


 
MBB?


----------



## dhampir2005

Hahaha it was cool, but right in front of a Dallas branch partner, he was like "huh... those are cool shoes... expensive?" and the photographer gushed about CLs for a good 2 minutes. I stood there awkwardly and said "It's my birthday a week from today... they were a present from my parents"  



BattyBugs said:


> I hate those sore, raw, blistered spots. That is very cool about the photos.
> 
> Now, Barney's sent me a 10% off coupon with no exclusions. Do I use it on MBBs, or save it for something incredible from the Fall line?



I actually have the friction block but I did not expect the flats to hurt so bad. The elastic in the back is really tight and my feet are really bony in the back and literally drop straight down from my ankles so that elastic rubbed all over the place and just tore up the skin wherever it landed. I will definitely be using the friction block from now on!



SassySarah said:


> Glad the event went well.  Sorry about your blisters.  Not sure depending on the VW flats tightness to begin with maybe Bandaid Friction Block may have helped.  I use it whenever I wear new shoes.  You buy it at drug stores in the Bandaid section.  It's like a small deodorant stick but you rub it in areas where your shoes rub most.  I've also heard deodorant will do the same trick.



Haha my bf was at the event and as we were leaving he was like "Do your feet hurt?" Me: *through gritted teeth* "Yes... let's walk to the elevator now". Of course with my luck two lawyers from the reception got in with us so I couldn't even take them off! But the dbf went and got the car so I didn't have to limp further 



carlinha said:


> awww sorry to hear that *dhampir* that is the worst!  but at least you were a trooper!
> 
> the amethyste metal patent is amazing, just wish it came in another style apart from the bianca



Hahaha I know! I just went to Nordstroms today and they gave them to me! Thank goodness or else I would have walked out barefoot! Best impression ever! 



Dessye said:


> :lolots:
> 
> Thank goodness you added the foot petal otherwise you would have been limping out the reception...  I'm so glad they were a hit though!



Thanks for the suggestion! I will definitely try that since right now my feet are UGLY! Hey, everyone appreciates the shoes, but no one knew they were hurting like crazy so it was all for the best. At the very least all the partners will remember me as the blonde asian with the killer shoes!



SchnauzerCrazy said:


> Ouch! But like you said, at least you were dying in style!  get better soon! ("New Skin" works wonders in helping heal the raw areas faster)


----------



## imelda74

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> OH. MY. GAWD! that is gorgeous!! Who has it and for how much? (My thoughts of Zebras are becoming more and more muddled )


 

please tell me more about the zebras...please   TIA


----------



## LVOEnyc

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> ... once you go Mac, you never go back!
> 
> I know, I'm so original it hurts. But seriously - everything in our house is now a Mac because they actually work without crashing



this is SO true!


----------



## Cityfashionista

mal said:


> ^^^yeah, spill! You were lucky to get a call, that store was insane today!




I was there. It really was.


----------



## Cityfashionista

Ladies congrats on the purple Bianca!

I saw it in person today. Its a pretty shoe.


----------



## Cityfashionista

Ladies congrats on the purple Bianca!

I saw it in person yesterday. Its a pretty shoe.


----------



## pixiesparkle

I can't stop thinking about the amethyst Bianca!! the colour is just so stunning and I'm a softie when it comes to purple shades..that being said, there are way too many pairs on my F/W wishlist already, I can't decide if I really need these or let them go and be sorry later..


----------



## SassySarah

Cityfashionista said:


> Ladies congrats on the purple Bianca!
> 
> I saw it in person yesterday. Its a pretty shoe.



Where did you see it? I can't wait to receive mine!


----------



## LavenderIce

mal said:


> Oh, I understand... I have *UV Suede*, *Lavender Patent *and *Lilac* in my CL collection...
> lol



Shoe twin, you're forgetting you also have lavender suede.


----------



## PyAri

_*Lavender*_, you of all should be telling her she can never have even shade of purple.  LOL j/k!


----------



## KarenBorter

dhampir2005 said:


> hi ladies! So I wore my black Magos to a Law function today. It was a reception hosted by a big law firm and I had to wear a full suit, but I also wore the Magos! Let's just say I didn't make the smartest shoe choices today. I wore a pair of unbroken in Vera Wang flats which literally rubbed this HUGE raw patch on the back of my foot and totally squeezed my big toe and littlest toe. Well the Magos are also completely unbroken in, but I threw some foot petals in and rolled. The reception was almost 2 hours long and I STOOD in the Magos the entire time talking to associates, partners, etc (great networking opportunity).
> 
> When I left I had to literally hold back tears of pain and try not to limp out of the reception. The combination of raw patches from the flats and the brand new Magos was just killer! BUT on a side note one of the partners said my shoes were incredible and had to explain to the male partners what CLs were AND the event photographer asked to take an individual shot of my Magos because she thought they were so awesome! Hey, I may have felt like my foot was dying, but at least it was dying in style!



I was wearing my black Magos last night to go get the mail (trying to still get the feel of this 160) and I am going to have to take them into my cobbler to get some padding put under the lining of the shoe. There is a sharp edge on the inner part of the right shoe that I just can't live with so while their at it I will have them do a ball of foot padding as well. I love the Mago a lot and want to wear it more but don't see how I am going to be able to unless I get it done. Hopefully I will get an email or call today that my LDs are ready to be picked up then I can talk to them about helping out my shoe *sigh*


----------



## mmmoussighi

dhampir2005 said:


> hi ladies! So I wore my black Magos to a Law function today. It was a reception hosted by a big law firm and I had to wear a full suit, but I also wore the Magos! Let's just say I didn't make the smartest shoe choices today. I wore a pair of unbroken in Vera Wang flats which literally rubbed this HUGE raw patch on the back of my foot and totally squeezed my big toe and littlest toe. Well the Magos are also completely unbroken in, but I threw some foot petals in and rolled. The reception was almost 2 hours long and I STOOD in the Magos the entire time talking to associates, partners, etc (great networking opportunity).
> 
> When I left I had to literally hold back tears of pain and try not to limp out of the reception. The combination of raw patches from the flats and the brand new Magos was just killer! BUT on a side note one of the partners said my shoes were incredible and had to explain to the male partners what CLs were AND the event photographer asked to take an individual shot of my Magos because she thought they were so awesome! Hey, I may have felt like my foot was dying, but at least it was dying in style!


 

So you finally got to wear your Magos out!  See, I told you it would make a statement.  Besides, those are so classy, you're right, they're the perfect retro lawyer shoe!


----------



## moshi_moshi

dang *karen* you are brave to wear a 160 to the mall!!


----------



## KarenBorter

moshi_moshi said:


> dang *karen* you are brave to wear a 160 to the mall!!



Haha no to my MAIL box LOL at the front of my building but I DID wear them last Saturday to the CL Boutique to get my LDs then to my manicure appointment. 

any 160 wearing out will be as follows: Flats in car to drive, flats to walk to venue (with CLs in dust bag), get into venue, remove flats put in dust bag, put on CLs ... REVERSE PROCESS before leaving venue.


----------



## jenayb

I just received the Amethyste Patent Bianca and took some pictures to show! 

The colour is incredibly difficult to capture, and I'm not sure if any of these photos *really* reflect how beautiful it is. It's definitely lighter IRL...


----------



## GCGDanielle

^ Absolutely stunning!  Can't wait to see what outfits you wear with them.  Fashionista!


----------



## KarenBorter

jenaywins said:


> I just received the Amethyste Patent Bianca and took some pictures to show!
> 
> The colour is incredibly difficult to capture, and I'm not sure if any of these photos *really* reflect how beautiful it is. It's definitely lighter IRL...



STUNNING ... You are going to make me sorry LOL

(not calling the boutique, not calling the boutique) LOL


----------



## l.a_girl19

jenaywins said:


> I just received the Amethyste Patent Bianca and took some pictures to show!
> 
> The colour is incredibly difficult to capture, and I'm not sure if any of these photos *really* reflect how beautiful it is. It's definitely lighter IRL...


 
INSANE!!! I love purple so much! I think that color is perfection on you!! Congrats!!!! They got to you fast lol


----------



## MadameElle

jenaywins said:


> I just received the Amethyste Patent Bianca and took some pictures to show!
> 
> The colour is incredibly difficult to capture, and I'm not sure if any of these photos *really* reflect how beautiful it is. It's definitely lighter IRL...



Thanks for sharing jenay.  This color is really beautiful.


----------



## jenayb

Thanks, ladies. I hope you enjoyed the pics - they are such a pretty colour! 

*LA*, they got here less than 24 hours after I finally got a hold of Madison. They are amazing when it comes to shipping... Well, they are just amazing in general!


----------



## Accessorize*me

The Lavender Biancas are TOTALLY tempting me!!


----------



## Dessye

jenaywins said:


> I just received the Amethyste Patent Bianca and took some pictures to show!
> 
> The colour is incredibly difficult to capture, and I'm not sure if any of these photos *really* reflect how beautiful it is. It's definitely lighter IRL...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://i727.photobucket.com/albums/ww275/randyswagon/Jenays%20Album/c4447f61.jpg[/IM
> G]
> 
> [IMG]http://i727.photobucket.com/albums/ww275/randyswagon/Jenays%20Album/df6b944c.jpg



Wow, thanks J!!! Can't wait to get mine now!!  How did you get them to ship so fast???

ETA:  just read your post. That's amazing!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

jenaywins said:


> I just received the Amethyste Patent Bianca and took some pictures to show!
> 
> The colour is incredibly difficult to capture, and I'm not sure if any of these photos *really* reflect how beautiful it is. It's definitely lighter IRL...



... I'm scraping my jaw off the floor as we speak. They are above and beyond amazing. Seriously. I have such a serious case of lust right now!!! Congratulations on such a stunning, stunning pair!!


----------



## jenayb

Dessye said:


> Wow, thanks J!!! Can't wait to get mine now!! How did you get them to ship so fast???


 
Lol, I'm not VIP or anything - I just asked if they could kindly overnight them so that I would be present to sign the very next morning. 


In other news...

http://us.christianlouboutin.com/shoes/bianca-140mm-17606.html


----------



## jenayb

Accessorize*me said:


> The Lavender Biancas are TOTALLY tempting me!!


 
They would be _lovely_ companions to your new SO........  



SchnauzerCrazy said:


> ... I'm scraping my jaw off the floor as we speak. They are above and beyond amazing. Seriously. I have such a serious case of lust right now!!! Congratulations on such a stunning, stunning pair!!


 
I think they would be beautiful on your skin tone seeing as, ehem, we are essentially the same colour...


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

jenaywins said:


> They would be _lovely_ companions to your new SO........
> 
> 
> 
> I think they would be beautiful on your skin tone seeing as, ehem, we are essentially the same colour...



I thought you (or someone?) said they were sold out? :ninja:


----------



## Dessye

^^^
:ninja:?


----------



## jenayb

^^ I posted a link near the bottom of page 126 that I think you may be interested in....................................


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

jenaywins said:


> Madison said to anticipate the amethyste patent in additional styles so fear not; however, he went on to say that they and one or two west coast boutiques were the only stores to order the Bianca in this colour/material.
> 
> I'm still  over not getting the Pigalle spikes today!  (Not that I could have walked in them.)





jenaywins said:


> ^^ I posted a link near the bottom of page 126 that I think you may be interested in....................................



VERY interested... in fact, that link is bookmarked...  But I can't help but wonder what other style they'll come in? Lady Peep? I mean, anything higher than a 140mm?


----------



## jenayb

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> VERY interested... in fact, that link is bookmarked...  But I can't help but wonder what other style they'll come in? Lady Peep? I mean, anything higher than a 140mm?


 
I believe *carlinha* mentioned that the Amethyste Patent will be available in the Simple 100mm in the Lady Peep. This doesn't necessarily speak for the overseas boutiques; however, I can personally confirm that Brown Thomas stated yesterday they will not be receiving this colour/material.


----------



## chloe speaks

^^^ oh yes. Madison is all over it when you are a preferred customer 

Congratulations to all the AMETHYSTE biancas ladies, *Sassy, Dessye, Jenay, Snauzercraxy*! forgive me if I have forgotten anyone. *Jenay*, those are beauooootiful on you.

sorry to hear about the blisters *dhampir2005 *but the style factor coming off of the Magos was TDF!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

jenaywins said:


> I believe *carlinha* mentioned that the Amethyste Patent will be available in the Simple 100mm in the Lady Peep. This doesn't necessarily speak for the overseas boutiques; however, I can personally confirm that Brown Thomas stated yesterday they will not be receiving this colour/material.



AHHH how you tempt me with your siren song! 

... I honestly can't swing Luxura, the 2nd Daff, the Pony, and the Bianca... especially not all in one week 

I need to seriously consider which pairs I'm going to wear more often -- and if the Bianca isn't meant to be this time around, I'm sure I'll find it again one day... if it's meant to be.


----------



## karwood

jenaywins said:


> *LA*, they got here less than 24 hours after I finally got a hold of Madison. They are amazing when it comes to shipping...* Well, they are just amazing in general! *



Absolutely!

I gotta say that the amethyste color did not initially impress me much. Although in your pics, it does look prettier. Congrats on getting them! From the look of it, it does seem like everyone else is going nanners for these shoes!


----------



## Dessye

jenaywins said:


> Lol, I'm not VIP or anything - I just asked if they could kindly overnight them so that I would be present to sign the very next morning.
> 
> 
> In other news...
> 
> http://us.christianlouboutin.com/shoes/bianca-140mm-17606.html


 
That's still pretty amazing considering how chaotic it must have been there!  Who was your SA may I ask?


----------



## Dessye

karwood said:


> Absolutely!
> 
> I gotta say that the amethyste color did not initially impress me much. Although in your pics, it does look prettier. Congrats on getting them! From the look of it, it does seem like everyone else is going nanners for these shoes!


 
Haha, I love your dancing nanner 

Happy Easter to you too and everyone else!


----------



## jenayb

chloe speaks said:


> ^^^ *oh yes. Madison is all over it when you are a preferred customer*
> 
> Congratulations to all the AMETHYSTE biancas ladies, *Sassy, Dessye, Jenay, Snauzercraxy*! forgive me if I have forgotten anyone. *Jenay*, those are beauooootiful on you.


 
Thank you for the kind words.

Madison is *definitely* a boutique where if you are good and loyal to them, they are good and loyal to you!  



SchnauzerCrazy said:


> AHHH how you tempt me with your siren song!
> 
> ... I honestly can't swing Luxura, the 2nd Daff, the Pony, and the Bianca... especially not all in one week
> 
> I need to seriously consider which pairs I'm going to wear more often -- and if the Bianca isn't meant to be this time around, I'm sure I'll find it again one day... if it's meant to be.


 
The Bianca is my favourite style, well besides the Maggie duh hehe, so this was a definite no brainer for me. I think you got a bunch of lovely pairs so don't feel too bad.  



karwood said:


> Absolutely!
> 
> I gotta say that the amethyste color did not initially impress me much. Although in your pics, it does look prettier. Congrats on getting them! From the look of it, it does seem like everyone else is going nanners for these shoes!


 
Thank you so much. Hehe your dancing nanner!!! I wasn't blown away by the stock pic, either, but something told me that this pair would be one of those that looks just amazing IRL... I was not wrong, woot! 



Dessye said:


> That's still pretty amazing considering how chaotic it must have been there! Who was your SA may I ask?


 
Chiga!!


----------



## Dessye

jenaywins said:


> Chiga!!


 
I  Chiga! She is awesome!  I was so happy to get through finally after so many attempts that I dealt with the person who answered the phone.  I didn't want to risk a 'she's busy right now but leave your name and number and she'll call you back'.  My SA this time was Season (sp?) and she was very nice too


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

jenaywins said:


> The Bianca is my favourite style, well besides the Maggie duh hehe, so this was a definite no brainer for me. I think you got a bunch of lovely pairs so don't feel too bad.



I don't --- I enjoy seeing the gorgeous shoes on all of you and I'm definitely INCREDIBLY fortunate to have the pairs I do. One can always wish but I don't think life would be nearly as fun if I could buy EVERYTHING the moment I saw it and didn't have to look for sales or search for that one elusive thing that got away... But maybe I wouldn't complain TOO much if that happened


----------



## Dessye

chloe speaks said:


> ^^^ oh yes. *Madison is all over it when you are a preferred customer*
> 
> Congratulations to all the AMETHYSTE biancas ladies, *Sassy, Dessye, Jenay, Snauzercraxy*! forgive me if I have forgotten anyone. *Jenay*, those are beauooootiful on you.
> 
> sorry to hear about the blisters *dhampir2005 *but the style factor coming off of the Magos was TDF!


 
I guess so!!

Thanks Schnauz for the congrats --- I'm really excited to meet my shoe in a week


----------



## jenayb

Dessye said:


> I  Chiga! She is awesome! I was so happy to get through finally after so many attempts that I dealt with the person who answered the phone. I didn't want to risk a 'she's busy right now but leave your name and number and she'll call you back'. My SA this time was Season (sp?) and she was very nice too


 
Season is *very* nice!!  She typically is the one who returns VMs. 



SchnauzerCrazy said:


> I don't --- I enjoy seeing the gorgeous shoes on all of you and I'm definitely INCREDIBLY fortunate to have the pairs I do. One can always wish but I don't think life would be nearly as fun if I could buy EVERYTHING the moment I saw it and didn't have to look for sales or search for that one elusive thing that got away... But maybe I wouldn't complain TOO much if that happened


 
If you were able to procure everything you see the moment you see it, then nothing would be special....


----------



## NANI1972

WOW *Jenay*! The color on the Biancas is gorgeous, congrats babe!


----------



## KarenBorter

jenaywins said:


> Lol, I'm not VIP or anything - I just asked if they could kindly overnight them so that I would be present to sign the very next morning.
> 
> 
> In other news...
> 
> http://us.christianlouboutin.com/shoes/bianca-140mm-17606.html




OMG YOU SERIOUSLY DID NOT POST THAT! 

I am about to pull the trigger ... but won't I can't ... GAH GAH GAH


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

KarenBorter said:


> OMG YOU SERIOUSLY DID NOT POST THAT!
> 
> I am about to pull the trigger ... but won't I can't ... GAH GAH GAH



I know, right?! The trigger finger be itchin'


----------



## KarenBorter

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> I know, right?! The trigger finger be itchin'



I can't though ... I need to get these shoes that I've bought paid for completely before / near the time for the Maggie. I can wait and I am like you, if it was meant to be it will be at some point. It's how I got the LDs ... I called thinking they wouldn't have my size but if they did I would get them cuz it was destiny! They did, it was and threw a little french man in my path as well


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

KarenBorter said:


> I can't though ... I need to get these shoes that I've bought paid for completely before / near the time for the Maggie. I can wait and I am like you, if it was meant to be it will be at some point. It's how I got the LDs ... I called thinking they wouldn't have my size but if they did I would get them cuz it was destiny! They did, it was and *threw a little french man in my path as well*


----------



## KarenBorter

SchnauzerCrazy said:


>



had a feelin' you'd like that ... 

No really though, they are STUNNING and the color IRL is much nicer then the stock photos ... 

I need a solid black and a nude before a purple though ... but hot damn that purple is GORGEOUS


----------



## chacci1

jenaywins said:


> Madison said to anticipate the amethyste patent in additional styles so fear not; however, he went on to say that they and one or two west coast boutiques were the only stores to order the Bianca in this colour/material.
> 
> I'm still  over not getting the Pigalle spikes today!  (Not that I could have walked in them.)



Have you tried Horatio or Vegas??  They also received this style!  (Just as an FYI....)


----------



## Clooky001

chacci1 said:


> Have you tried Horatio or Vegas??  They also received this style!  (Just as an FYI....)



Horatio def have thm and getting more of the black spike pigalles in within the next two weeks, I called yesterday for a pair of pigalili & he thought I was talking about the pigalles & offered me them, I stupidly said no then late in the evening I changed my mind & called back & Michael told me he will getting more within 2 weeks! ;


----------



## dhampir2005

These shoes need padding! And dang girl, you wore them to the mall?!!! Hahahaha I'm going to find myself a reputable cobbler and do the same here so I can wear them more often. I need to make adjustments for my HG shoe too  



KarenBorter said:


> I was wearing my black Magos last night to go get the mail (trying to still get the feel of this 160) and I am going to have to take them into my cobbler to get some padding put under the lining of the shoe. There is a sharp edge on the inner part of the right shoe that I just can't live with so while their at it I will have them do a ball of foot padding as well. I love the Mago a lot and want to wear it more but don't see how I am going to be able to unless I get it done. Hopefully I will get an email or call today that my LDs are ready to be picked up then I can talk to them about helping out my shoe *sigh*



You were right *M*! They are legal event appropriate, just not work appropriate. At least I know where to wear them and I'll definitely rock them when we do happy hour!



mmmoussighi said:


> So you finally got to wear your Magos out!  See, I told you it would make a statement.  Besides, those are so classy, you're right, they're the perfect retro lawyer shoe!


----------



## KarenBorter

dhampir2005 said:


> These shoes need padding! And dang girl, you wore them to the mall?!!! Hahahaha I'm going to find myself a reputable cobbler and do the same here so I can wear them more often. I need to make adjustments for my HG shoe too



I wore them to the Mail box ... haha dunno why it looks like mall but yes, they DO need padding ... I am glad I am not the only one who thinks so.


----------



## KarenBorter

Man I am TOTALLY trying to resist the Bianca ... they also have the Bianca in a "standard" color that I want available again on the ecommerce site (or they did yesterday I don't want to look) I think I have to avoid the websites and just  over the new purchases. I don't even have my LDs back from my cobbler yet and I am eyeing new pairs ...


----------



## jenayb

chacci1 said:


> Have you tried Horatio or Vegas?? They also received this style! (Just as an FYI....)


 
Wait. Hold the phone. 

Vegas got them in? My SA at Madison said they are the only ones to have received them yesterday. Everyone else will have them no earlier than July. 

Oh dear!


----------



## candyapples88

KarenBorter said:


> Man I am TOTALLY trying to resist the Bianca ... they also have the Bianca in a "standard" color that I want available again on the ecommerce site (or they did yesterday I don't want to look) I think I have to avoid the websites and just  over the new purchases. I don't even have my LDs back from my cobbler yet and I am eyeing new pairs ...



Wait for the ones you really love, it'll be worth it. You'll always come across a shoe that you'll like and yea you may have felt you missed out, but then along comes another shoe that you love just as much.


----------



## chacci1

jenaywins said:


> Wait. Hold the phone.
> 
> Vegas got them in? My SA at Madison said they are the only ones to have received them yesterday. Everyone else will have them no earlier than July.
> 
> Oh dear!





Your posts are hilarious!!!  Yes, they did get them!!!  I just ordered mine today!!  Good luck my dear!!!


----------



## KarenBorter

candyapples88 said:


> Wait for the ones you really love, it'll be worth it. You'll always come across a shoe that you'll like and yea you may have felt you missed out, but then along comes another shoe that you love just as much.



 to that comment. I agree. And I REALLY love the Maggies I have my name in for so I am content to enjoy the 4 pair that I have right now and enjoy all the other ladies purchases and live vicariously thru them ... Doesn't mean I won't be trying on shoes when I can "just to get an idea" but You're right, *candyapples*, I may feel like I am missing out but even this Bianca isn't giving me that anxious tummy feeling like the Saba did so I think I'll be okay


----------



## jenayb

chacci1 said:


> Your posts are hilarious!!! Yes, they did get them!!! I just ordered mine today!! Good luck my dear!!!


 


 

The 120s!? I can't wait to see pics of yours!!


----------



## jancedtif

carlinha said:


> awww sorry to hear about the pigalle spikes, but do not fear i think lots of boutiques will have them.
> 
> as far as amethyste patent, only lady peep sling and simple 100... i'm not feeling those styles either



The amethyste Biancas look a lot like my ox blood Biancas.  But I may have to get the Simples in this lovely amethyste color. 



jenaywins said:


> I just received the Amethyste Patent Bianca and took some pictures to show!
> 
> The colour is incredibly difficult to capture, and I'm not sure if any of these photos *really* reflect how beautiful it is. It's definitely lighter IRL...



Gorgeous *Jenay*!


----------



## candyapples88

KarenBorter said:


> to that comment. I agree. And I REALLY love the Maggies I have my name in for so I am content to enjoy the 4 pair that I have right now and enjoy all the other ladies purchases and live vicariously thru them ... Doesn't mean I won't be trying on shoes when I can "just to get an idea" but You're right, *candyapples*, I may feel like I am missing out but even this Bianca isn't giving me that anxious tummy feeling like the Saba did so I think I'll be okay



You will  The Boulima was my UHG, but it's weird because once I had them on my feet, I felt I didn't _need_ them anymore. I was sad they didn't fit, but content that they wouldn't be a part of my collection. All I kept thinking about was the upcoming MBP and Maggies I wanted. No point in focusing on shoes you could've had when you can focus on the shoes you can have.


----------



## KarenBorter

I miss my LDs  I just went back to my thread to look at my reveal LOL ... I'll call them tomorrow morning and see if they're done *sigh* LDs


----------



## dhampir2005

Oh hahahaha well I was on my ipad and not wearing my glasses  hence my blindness! Now that is much more reasonable  I was like "DANG! Mall wearing? I wouldn't rock these at the mall, I'd definitely be limping or crying or both in a few hours"



KarenBorter said:


> I wore them to the Mail box ... haha dunno why it looks like mall but yes, they DO need padding ... I am glad I am not the only one who thinks so.


----------



## KarenBorter

dhampir2005 said:


> Oh hahahaha well I was on my ipad and not wearing my glasses  hence my blindness! Now that is much more reasonable  I was like "DANG! Mall wearing? I wouldn't rock these at the mall, I'd definitely be limping or crying or both in a few hours"



A few HOURS? wow .. you are more woman then I  I'll let you know what happens after I alter them LOL


----------



## dhampir2005

Yay! Definitely do that! I wore them for TWO hours straight standing yesterday. Horrifying 



KarenBorter said:


> A few HOURS? wow .. you are more woman then I  I'll let you know what happens after I alter them LOL


----------



## KarenBorter

dhampir2005 said:


> Yay! Definitely do that! I wore them for TWO hours straight standing yesterday. Horrifying



*nods I read that and my jaw dropped. That's insane. I could probably do that in the LD's but the pitch of the Mago 160 is pretty steep. I have socks in the toes right now (in the box) and will pad them well with lambs wool. I plan on wearing them around the apartment again tonight heh


----------



## dhampir2005

Good call, mine will be on apartment duty too  I actually had to go to a dinner for my b-day after the reception and wore my Magos there too! I took them off under the table but was paranoid someone would steal my shoes or mock my bare feet 



KarenBorter said:


> *nods I read that and my jaw dropped. That's insane. I could probably do that in the LD's but the pitch of the Mago 160 is pretty steep. I have socks in the toes right now (in the box) and will pad them well with lambs wool. I plan on wearing them around the apartment again tonight heh


----------



## KarenBorter

dhampir2005 said:


> Good call, mine will be on apartment duty too  I actually had to go to a dinner for my b-day after the reception and wore my Magos there too! I took them off under the table but was paranoid someone would steal my shoes or mock my bare feet



Not to mention the pain you felt putting them back on 

Doesn't it feel great to know you aren't the only one


----------



## jenayb

chacci1 said:


> Your posts are hilarious!!! Yes, they did get them!!! I just ordered mine today!! Good luck my dear!!!


 
:ninja:


----------



## dhampir2005

Indeed! All these ladies are troopers! Everyone was commenting on how comfy they were I was like "errr... is there something wrong with my feet because I'm a high heel veteran!" But hey, hopefully once they're padded and broken in they'll be awesome!



KarenBorter said:


> Not to mention the pain you felt putting them back on
> 
> Doesn't it feel great to know you aren't the only one


----------



## dhampir2005

BTW Houston Galleria has the Plisseta and the 4A bootie in all sizes as of yesterday! Pm if you need SA info!


----------



## Cityfashionista

SassySarah said:


> Where did you see it? I can't wait to receive mine!



I saw it at Madison yesterday. A blonde woman was trying them on.


----------



## dhampir2005

Anyone notice something different in the siggy?


----------



## mal

Cityfashionista said:


> I was there. It really was.


that sounds like fun, maybe?



LavenderIce said:


> Shoe twin, you're forgetting you also have lavender suede.


dee dee dee! It's nice you are here to remind me of one of my favorite shoes when my brain fails


----------



## pixiesparkle

dhampir2005 said:


> Anyone notice something different in the siggy?


 didn't you have the maggie there before or am I mistaken?


----------



## dhampir2005

Sharp eyes *pixie!* MY UHG ARE MINE!!!



pixiesparkle said:


> didn't you have the maggie there before or am I mistaken?


----------



## Dessye

dhampir2005 said:


> Sharp eyes *pixie!* MY UHG ARE MINE!!!



 LUCKY!  Which colorway Maggies??


----------



## dhampir2005

Lilac/ Navy  hahaha my UHG shoe!



Dessye said:


> LUCKY!  Which colorway Maggies??


----------



## Dessye

dhampir2005 said:


> Lilac/ Navy  hahaha my UHG shoe!



OMG -- where did you find those???


----------



## dhampir2005

A lovely tpfer  I'm still pinching myself!



Dessye said:


> OMG -- where did you find those???


----------



## pixiesparkle

dhampir2005 said:


> Lilac/ Navy  hahaha my UHG shoe!


OMG congrats!!! you are so lucky!! yes please do share, where did you find them? 

I just noticed we're the same size..I've given up searching for them ages ago..


----------



## Dessye

dhampir2005 said:


> A lovely tpfer  I'm still pinching myself!



You are one lucky lady - congrats!!!


----------



## dhampir2005

I almost gave up... but I returned the Chouquettes for these because I was like "No way are these getting away!"



pixiesparkle said:


> OMG congrats!!! you are so lucky!! yes please do share, where did you find them?
> 
> I just noticed we're the same size..I've given up searching for them ages ago..



Thank you *Dessye*! I hope you find your tobacco Maggies one day too! I've been on the hunt. When *PyAri* snatched up the lilac/navy pair on ebay I almost cried (I was also getting owned in Con Law class as I was on call... extra ouch), but then these appeared on the horizon. I'm just glad the tpfer was willing to let them go to me! I feel so lucky!



Dessye said:


> You are one lucky lady - congrats!!!


----------



## erinmiyu

congrats, *dhampir*!


----------



## dhampir2005

Thank you! I'm still coming to terms with it!



erinmiyu said:


> congrats, *dhampir*!


----------



## mal

dhampir2005 said:


> Thank you! I'm still coming to terms with it!


How nice!


----------



## chacci1

jenaywins said:


> :ninja:


 

So...what's the verdict?????  Were you able to locate them?  And yes, I got the 120's.  I must say...even I am a little intimidated by that heel and the pitch!  But whatever...its gorgeous!


----------



## jenayb

chacci1 said:


> So...what's the verdict?????  Were you able to locate them?  And yes, I got the 120's.  I must say...even I am a little intimidated by that heel and the pitch!  But whatever...its gorgeous!



I really owe you. 

I'm incredibly intimidated, too - you are not alone.


----------



## chacci1

jenaywins said:


> I really owe you.
> 
> I'm incredibly intimidated, too - you are not alone.


 

Yeah!!! So happy!!!  We'll be intimidated together!!!  Ha ha....I'm glad that I was able to help!!


----------



## jenayb

chacci1 said:


> Yeah!!! So happy!!!  We'll be intimidated together!!!  Ha ha....I'm glad that I was able to help!!



I cannot thank you enough! 

When will you receive yours?


----------



## chacci1

jenaywins said:


> I cannot thank you enough!
> 
> When will you receive yours?


 

I did UPS 2 day delivery...so, I'm hoping by Tuesday at the latest!  How about you?


----------



## jenayb

chacci1 said:


> I did UPS 2 day delivery...so, I'm hoping by Tuesday at the latest!  How about you?



I'm not sure. It went like this, via email:

Me: Do you have the Pigalle 120 black/black?

Them: Yes, size 38. shall I ship them?

Me: Yes please.

The: Ok, done.


----------



## chacci1

jenaywins said:


> I'm not sure. It went like this, via email:
> 
> Me: Do you have the Pigalle 120 black/black?
> 
> Them: Yes, size 38. shall I ship them?
> 
> Me: Yes please.
> 
> The: Ok, done.


 

Too Funny!  On a side note, I rec'd my RB Mago today.  Why am I not that excited about them?  I couldn't wait to get them and now that I have them I'm not sure how I feel abou them.  I love my black Mago and at first black wasn't even going to be an option for me bc I loved the blue!  You have them right?  Have you found yourself reaching for them like you thought you would??


----------



## jenayb

chacci1 said:


> Too Funny!  On a side note, I rec'd my RB Mago today.  Why am I not that excited about them?  I couldn't wait to get them and now that I have them I'm not sure how I feel abou them.  I love my black Mago and at first black wasn't even going to be an option for me bc I loved the blue!  You have them right?  Have you found yourself reaching for them like you thought you would??



Hmm. I'm not sure, because I have both colourways and I honestly am more in  with the RB than the black. Truth be told, I have actually worn the RB more than the black.  I think it is a beautiful shoe, but perhaps it just doesn't speak to you... I would give it a couple days. Try them on with different outfits and really gawk at yourself in the mirror.  If after all that you still aren't head over heels, I would return.


----------



## chacci1

jenaywins said:


> Hmm. I'm not sure, because I have both colourways and I honestly am more in  with the RB than the black. Truth be told, I have actually worn the RB more than the black.  I think it is a beautiful shoe, but perhaps it just doesn't speak to you... I would give it a couple days. Try them on with different outfits and really gawk at yourself in the mirror.  If after all that you still aren't head over heels, I would return.


 

Thanks jenay!  I am going to wait a few days.  The funny thing is that I have this gut feeling that I may regret it if I return them.  Crazy but, when I first get my lilac/navy Maggie a few years ago...I didn't love it, but something told me to keep it...I wear it more now than then!  Thanks for your advice!!!


----------



## BlondeBarbie

OMG! They're so pretty!!! I want!



jenaywins said:


> I just received the Amethyste Patent Bianca and took some pictures to show!
> 
> The colour is incredibly difficult to capture, and I'm not sure if any of these photos *really* reflect how beautiful it is. It's definitely lighter IRL...


----------



## mal

Congrats, *jenay*- the Bianca Amethyste are beautiful!


----------



## hazeltt

dhampir2005 said:


> Lilac/ Navy  hahaha my UHG shoe!



 Congrats *dhampir2005*! You're so lucky! Maybe I need to add it to my siggy too!


----------



## hazeltt

jenaywins said:


> I'm not sure. It went like this, via email:
> 
> Me: Do you have the Pigalle 120 black/black?
> 
> Them: Yes, size 38. shall I ship them?
> 
> Me: Yes please.
> 
> The: Ok, done.




 Another happy ending! So happy you found this pair! Now I can't wait for your reveal!


----------



## BattyBugs

Wow! Congrats ladies!


----------



## bling*lover

OMG *Jenay* The amethyste biancas are gorgeous, i've just been drooling over MadameElle's pair in the new CL's thread they are gorgeous. I love how they sparkle, almost like greasepaint kind of! Congrats hun. Looking forward to seeing you pigalle spikes!

Congrats to you aswell *sassy* on the Amethyste!


----------



## shoesanddogs

Gorgeous gorgeous!!  I'm SO tempted!! Congrats!!



jenaywins said:


> I just received the Amethyste Patent Bianca and took some pictures to show!
> 
> The colour is incredibly difficult to capture, and I'm not sure if any of these photos *really* reflect how beautiful it is. It's definitely lighter IRL...


----------



## dhampir2005

Thanks! Try it, you never know who may see it and maybe you'll luck out too!



hazeltt said:


> Congrats *dhampir2005*! You're so lucky! Maybe I need to add it to my siggy too!


----------



## KarenBorter

Thank GOODNESS with all these new purchases I can pick up my LDs today before a picnic I am going to ... I miss them 	:cry:


----------



## jenayb

chacci1 said:


> Thanks jenay!  I am going to wait a few days.  The funny thing is that I have this gut feeling that I may regret it if I return them.  Crazy but, when I first get my lilac/navy Maggie a few years ago...I didn't love it, but something told me to keep it...I wear it more now than then!  Thanks for your advice!!!



Hmm. Taking that into consideration, I'd keep them. 


Ladies thanks for the kind words.


----------



## MadameElle

KarenBorter said:


> Thank GOODNESS with all these new purchases I can pick up my LDs today before a picnic I am going to ... I miss them     :cry:



I know how you feel K.  I left 4 pairs at the cobbler yesterday for red rubber soles.  I hope to pick them up on Monday before the meetup .


----------



## Dessye

MadameElle said:


> I know how you feel K. I left 4 pairs at the cobbler yesterday for red rubber soles. I hope to pick them up on Monday before the meetup .


 
  Your avi.    After seeing your and Jenay`s pics, I simply CANNOT wait to get my hands on mine!


----------



## KarenBorter

MadameElle said:


> I know how you feel K.  I left 4 pairs at the cobbler yesterday for red rubber soles.  I hope to pick them up on Monday before the meetup .



I got the email ... they are ready at 11am so heading there now ... there are some girls who are going to be there that I went to HS with ... they used to shop on Rodeo Dr (in HS) and I could never afford it ... guess what I am showing them when I get there  

I am wearing black and purple Betsey Johnson booties to the picnic ... I bet I am over dressed but I don't care  these girls made fun of my "hippie" look in HS


----------



## MadameElle

Dessye said:


> Your avi.    After seeing your and Jenay`s pics, I simply CANNOT wait to get my hands on mine!



I just saw the pic of this pair last week when I went to SCP.  I didn't expect it to come so soon.  Like you, I wasn't sure about how the color looks IRL life = it is amazing.

Have you received your Grenadine AD yet?  I went to Robertson last Wednesday because they received their shipment.  I tried it on but I noticed a huge color difference between the right and left shoe.  The left was more rich pink and the right had more white patches-I let them go.  It would've bothered me too much.  They only ordered 1 pair for each size.

When I asked about the color difference, the SA said that they really had a hard time with this color.  For some reason the dye would run/bleed when they added more to make the color richer.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

MadameElle said:


> I just saw the pic of this pair last week when I went to SCP.  I didn't expect it to come so soon.  Like you, I wasn't sure about how the color looks IRL life = it is amazing.
> 
> Have you received your Grenadine AD yet?  I went to Robertson last Wednesday because they received their shipment.  I tried it on but I noticed a huge color difference between the right and left shoe.  The left was more rich pink and the right had more white patches-I let them go.  It would've bothered me too much.  They only ordered 1 pair for each size.
> 
> When I asked about the color difference, the SA said that they really had a hard time with this color.  For some reason the dye would run/bleed when they added more to make the color richer.



Beautiful new avi!!!!! 

That's too bad about the dye running/bleeding... It's such a gorgeous color though.


----------



## MadameElle

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Beautiful new avi!!!!!
> 
> That's too bad about the dye running/bleeding... It's such a gorgeous color though.



Thanks CEC.  If ONLY the right shoe matched the left shoe... The grenadine pink is beautiful, I hope those getting this color will get a more even pair.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

MadameElle said:


> Thanks CEC.  If ONLY the right shoe matched the left shoe... The grenadine pink is beautiful, I hope those getting this color will get a more even pair.



I think Nat mentioned something about taking them to the cobblers and having them paint over the "bald" spots??? Maybe it'll be worthwhile doing for some people


----------



## Cityfashionista

Congrats ladies on all your new fabulous buys.

I saw the Grenadine at Madison the other day. I tried it on but I didn't like the way it looked on me. 

That Jade though.  I'm still debating whether or not to get that.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Cityfashionista said:


> Congrats ladies on all your new fabulous buys.
> 
> I saw the Grenadine at Madison the other day. I tried it on but I didn't like the way it looked on me.
> 
> That Jade though. * I'm still debating whether or not to get that.*



City, you MUST!!!


----------



## Cityfashionista

dhampir2005 said:


> Lilac/ Navy  hahaha my UHG shoe!





chacci1 said:


> Your posts are hilarious!!!  Yes, they did get them!!!  I just ordered mine today!!  Good luck my dear!!!




congrats ladies.


CEC.LV4eva said:


> City, you MUST!!!



You think? I love the color but I'm unsure about the style?

I wanted to ask you did you size up for your Mad Marta? Or did you go TTS? Do you think I can size down?


----------



## Cityfashionista

Congrats ladies on all of your new Purchases. 

The Biancas & Pigalle Spikes are great!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Cityfashionista said:


> congrats ladies.
> 
> 
> You think? I love the color but I'm unsure about the style?
> 
> I wanted to ask you did you size up for your Mad Marta? Or did you go TTS? Do you think I can size down?



I think you can rock that style!!!

Go up half size for the MM  do NOT size down. It's very narrow at the toe.


----------



## Cityfashionista

CEC.LV4eva said:


> I think you can rock that style!!!
> 
> Go up half size for the MM  do NOT size down. It's very narrow at the toe.



 

No Mad Marta  but I'll keep you posted on the Jade WS AD!


----------



## dhampir2005

I need a classic in my life... simples or pigalles? Also should I be getting a classic? Wearing CLs to a reception is one thing... but wearing them to work is an entirely different can of worms


----------



## jeshika

dhampir2005 said:


> I need a classic in my life... simples or pigalles? Also should I be getting a classic? Wearing CLs to a reception is one thing... but wearing them to work is an entirely different can of worms



I wear CLs to work almost every day. My to go shoes are my declic 120mms... I vote pigalle 100 over simple!


----------



## KarenBorter

dhampir2005 said:


> I need a classic in my life... simples or pigalles? Also should I be getting a classic? Wearing CLs to a reception is one thing... but wearing them to work is an entirely different can of worms



I tried on Pigalle Plato last week ... felt LOVELY on my foot  My vote is for Pigalle or Pigalle Plato


----------



## dhampir2005

I really love the pigalles, but I would be 1. clerking for a judge and 2. working as a summer associate for a firm. I don't know if actual associates and partners will appreciate a "temp" wearing CLs to work... hmmmmm dilemma, dilemma.



jeshika said:


> I wear CLs to work almost every day. My to go shoes are my declic 120mms... I vote pigalle 100 over simple!



I love how sharp the pigalle looks, but I would be going with 120s (hey, I'm spending the money and if they don't work out as work shoes I want to be able to rock them and look HAWT!), which is scary . Go big or go home right? I'll wait until after finals to try to track down a pair!



KarenBorter said:


> I tried on Pigalle Plato last week ... felt LOVELY on my foot  My vote is for Pigalle or Pigalle Plato





BTW does anyone know which boutiques still have a Pigalle 120 in black kid or nappa leather (or patent as a second choice) in a 37(everyone sized down 1/2 size for these correct?)?


----------



## hazeltt

dhampir2005 said:


> I need a classic in my life... simples or pigalles? Also should I be getting a classic? Wearing CLs to a reception is one thing... but wearing them to work is an entirely different can of worms



I know how you feel. I'm still debating whether I should wear my Pigalle 120s to work. And I'm in the same boat as you as we're still students.

ETA: I sized down a full size in these.


----------



## hazeltt

Cityfashionista said:


> No Mad Marta  but I'll keep you posted on the *Jade WS AD*!




Get them! They're so pretty!


----------



## dhampir2005

Whew! Someone else who is stuck in this questionable position. Do you have super skinny feet? I have skinny feet but chubby SHORT toes and mortons (as I have mentioned before to the bane of my existance). I don't seem to be sizing up in a lot of the suggested size up shoes so should I size down a full size too? Do they stretch that much?



hazeltt said:


> I know how you feel. I'm still debating whether I should wear my Pigalle 120s to work. And I'm in the same boat as you as we're still students.
> 
> ETA: I sized down a full size in these.


----------



## hazeltt

dhampir2005 said:


> Whew! Someone else who is stuck in this questionable position. Do you have super skinny feet? I have skinny feet but chubby SHORT toes and mortons (as I have mentioned before to the bane of my existance). I don't seem to be sizing up in a lot of the suggested size up shoes so should I size down a full size too? Do they stretch that much?



I'd say they're normal width, more on the narrow side. No mortons toe and I have short toes. That's why I don't like my feet in flip flops because I can never fill out the top part with my toes and it looks off, haha. 

The Pigalle will only stretch in width, not length. hth!


----------



## dhampir2005

hazeltt said:


> I'd say they're normal width, more on the narrow side. No mortons toe and I have short toes. That's why I don't like my feet in flip flops because I can never fill out the top part with my toes and it looks off, haha.
> 
> The Pigalle will only stretch in width, not length. hth!



Hmm... then perhaps I should size down 1/2 size because of the mortons? My feet are literally 9 and 1/8 of an inch in length (I measured )


----------



## chacci1

Cityfashionista said:


> congrats ladies.
> 
> 
> You think? I love the color but I'm unsure about the style?
> 
> I wanted to ask you did you size up for your Mad Marta? Or did you go TTS? Do you think I can size down?





Thanks City!!  Also, it looks like you find the Mad Marta...Congrats!!!  I would love it in the ostrich but I've sort of given up my hunt for it!


----------



## hazeltt

dhampir2005 said:


> Hmm... then perhaps I should size down 1/2 size because of the mortons? My feet are literally 9 and 1/8 of an inch in length (I measured )



I guess the best answer would be to go to a store and actually try them on. I wish I was in the States so I can just do this whenever.


----------



## dhampir2005

I'm going to stop by Neimans after my finals and get on this 



hazeltt said:


> I guess the best answer would be to go to a store and actually try them on. I wish I was in the States so I can just do this whenever.


----------



## jeshika

dhampir2005 said:


> I love how sharp the pigalle looks, but I would be going with 120s (hey, I'm spending the money and if they don't work out as work shoes I want to be able to rock them and look HAWT!), which is scary . Go big or go home right? I'll wait until after finals to try to track down a pair!



uhh... haha, i guess? i can't walk in the pigalle 120s and as sexy and gorgeous as they are... they really aren't running around the office shoes, KWIM? If you are getting a pair for daily wear, I wouldn't do the piggy 120s... but if you are getting a pair just purely for the hotness factor, then they definitely fit the bill.


----------



## erinmiyu

^^i can't walk in pigalle 120s either. well, i mean i can for a few steps until i collapse. it's a bummer too because they are smokin!


----------



## SassySarah

^^ Pigalle Plato 120 has become my go to heel. I am wearing the nude patent today. Also love my black patent ones.


----------



## Cityfashionista

chacci1 said:


> Thanks City!!  Also, it looks like you find the Mad Marta...Congrats!!!  I would love it in the ostrich but I've sort of given up my hunt for it!



No Mad Marta for me.


----------



## Cityfashionista

hazeltt said:


> Get them! They're so pretty!


----------



## aoqtpi

dhampir2005 said:


> I need a classic in my life... simples or pigalles? Also should I be getting a classic? Wearing CLs to a reception is one thing... but wearing them to work is an entirely different can of worms



I wear CLs to work every day; if Ron Rons 100mm are an option I'd vote for those as your go-to work shoe!


----------



## dhampir2005

Hmm I guess I really want a pair for the hotness factor, but that I can lie to myself and say "these are work shoes " I will look into the 100s and the Pigalle plato!



jeshika said:


> uhh... haha, i guess? i can't walk in the pigalle 120s and as sexy and gorgeous as they are... they really aren't running around the office shoes, KWIM? If you are getting a pair for daily wear, I wouldn't do the piggy 120s... but if you are getting a pair just purely for the hotness factor, then they definitely fit the bill.



Thanks! The plato is a top contender for me as well! Did you size down 1/2 or 1 whole size in the plato? 



SassySarah said:


> ^^ Pigalle Plato 120 has become my go to heel. I am wearing the nude patent today. Also love my black patent ones.



I will definitely take those into consideration. My "practical" mind is doing battle with the "MUST HAVE SUPER SEXY SHOE" mind... As you can tell it's an ongoing battle 



aoqtpi said:


> I wear CLs to work every day; if Ron Rons 100mm are an option I'd vote for those as your go-to work shoe!


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

Cityfashionista said:


> No Mad Marta for me.



Dont give up! you'll find it!


----------



## Cityfashionista

NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> Dont give up! you'll find it!



 I hope so.


----------



## KarenBorter

So ... I did the right thing. I stayed OFF the eboutique site until I knew they would be sold out of the Amethyste Bianca in my size ... I went to check today and they are  My CC couldn't take another hit. 

I am so dehydrated and puffy from Ham last night ... Man, I put on my LDs last night and they were tight in the toe box ... abnormally tight. Guess who's chugging water today? Yep, me. 

Tonight I get to wear my RB WS Bianca's to meet up with a few ladies at SCP ... that will be fun  

*Cityfashionista* did your LDs come in yet?


----------



## Cityfashionista

KarenBorter said:


> So ... I did the right thing. I stayed OFF the eboutique site until I knew they would be sold out of the Amethyste Bianca in my size ... I went to check today and they are  My CC couldn't take another hit.
> 
> I am so dehydrated and puffy from Ham last night ... Man, I put on my LDs last night and they were tight in the toe box ... abnormally tight. Guess who's chugging water today? Yep, me.
> 
> Tonight I get to wear my RB WS Bianca's to meet up with a few ladies at SCP ... that will be fun
> 
> *Cityfashionista* did your LDs come in yet?



My LDs are being transferred from London to Dublin. My SA is on Vacation this week so my LDs & Magos won't be ready to ship until next Monday at the earliest. 

After the damage I did last night from the D&S thread I can use the week to recover & for DH to forget.

I'm still worried about the sizing. My other SA found the 41 which is a half size up. The one I'm currently getting is a 40 which is a 1/2 size down. They 40 is tight on me. DO you think it'll stretch enough?


----------



## KarenBorter

Cityfashionista said:


> My LDs are being transferred from London to Dublin. My SA is on Vacation this week so my LDs & Magos won't be ready to ship until next Monday at the earliest.
> 
> After the damage I did last night from the D&S thread I can use the week to recover & for DH to forget.
> 
> I'm still worried about the sizing. My other SA found the 41 which is a half size up. The one I'm currently getting is a 40 which is a 1/2 size down. They 40 is tight on me. DO you think it'll stretch enough?



Hrm ... that's a good question. I know that the shoe is painted and so I don't know how that will affect stretching in the toe box. I do know that when I put them on yesterday morning after having them stored with socks stuffed in the toe box they were roomier however after the sodium / ham fest I had yesterday at dinner, after dinner they were tight when I tried to put them on ... I took them TTS and they are a tad snug in the toe box but I would imagine that there would be "some" stretching with wear.


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

KarenBorter said:


> Hrm ... that's a good question. I know that the shoe is painted and so I don't know how that will affect stretching in the toe box. I do know that when I put them on yesterday morning after having them stored with socks stuffed in the toe box they were roomier however after the sodium / ham fest I had yesterday at dinner, after dinner they were tight when I tried to put them on ... I took them TTS and they are a tad snug in the toe box but I would imagine that there would be "some" stretching with wear.



^ I have seen a tiny silver flake (the size of glitter) fall gently to the floor once or twice while wearing them (BTW I'm up to four wears already - so that's what, $350 per wear? A veritable steal ) but if they can be repainted, what's the big deal?


----------



## KarenBorter

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> ^ I have seen a tiny silver flake (the size of glitter) fall gently to the floor once or twice while wearing them (BTW I'm up to four wears already - so that's what, $350 per wear? A veritable steal ) but if they can be repainted, what's the big deal?



How long, at a time, have you worn yours *SCrazy*? 

I plan on wearing them to a club next week, but wearing flats till I get upstairs then changing into the shoes ... Just curious


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

KarenBorter said:


> How long, at a time, have you worn yours *SCrazy*?
> 
> I plan on wearing them to a club next week, but wearing flats till I get upstairs then changing into the shoes ... Just curious



The first time around 4 hours but that was 1.5 hrs in car, then sitting down in restaurant, then 1.5 hours in car. The second time was a wedding so it was about an hour of sitting and an hour of mingling. The third time was to Saks so it was about 2-3 hours of walking. And then again on Sat to the mall; another 2-3 hours of walking/standing in line/browsing. I'm not easy on shoes - they're gorgeous but just shoes  And since I don't have an awesome cabinet like some of the ladies here (and my husband gave me an unequivocal "no" when I asked if maybe we could display them), the only way I can stare at the is if they're on my feet 

EDIT: Do you want some "AFTER" photos?


----------



## KarenBorter

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> The first time around 4 hours but that was 1.5 hrs in car, then sitting down in restaurant, then 1.5 hours in car. The second time was a wedding so it was about an hour of sitting and an hour of mingling. The third time was to Saks so it was about 2-3 hours of walking. And then again on Sat to the mall; another 2-3 hours of walking/standing in line/browsing. I'm not easy on shoes - they're gorgeous but just shoes  And since I don't have an awesome cabinet like some of the ladies here (and my husband gave me an unequivocal "no" when I asked if maybe we could display them), the only way I can stare at the is if they're on my feet
> 
> EDIT: Do you want some "AFTER" photos?



Yeah ... just like 1 would be great  

That's not too bad. I am still having a "time" walking in these. I think it's because the platform is narrow but I'll get the hang of it. I mean this is NOT my first pair of 6" heels but it IS my first pair of $ 1400.00 6" heels haha and somehow that makes a difference (don't know why though  )


----------



## Dessye

KarenBorter said:


> So ... *I did the right thing. I stayed OFF the eboutique site until I knew they would be sold out of the Amethyste Bianca in my size ...* I went to check today and they are  My CC couldn't take another hit.
> 
> I am so dehydrated and puffy from Ham last night ... Man, I put on my LDs last night and they were tight in the toe box ... abnormally tight. Guess who's chugging water today? Yep, me.
> 
> Tonight I get to wear my RB WS Bianca's to meet up with a few ladies at SCP ... that will be fun
> 
> *Cityfashionista* did your LDs come in yet?


 
Wow, kudos to you, *KarenB*! 

About the swelling, I suppose next time when you will be eating high salt food you should not wear your LDs 

Have fun at the meetup!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

KarenBorter said:


> Yeah ... just like 1 would be great
> 
> That's not too bad. I am still having a "time" walking in these. I think it's because the platform is narrow but I'll get the hang of it. I mean this is NOT my first pair of 6" heels but it IS my first pair of $ 1400.00 6" heels haha and somehow that makes a difference (don't know why though  )



... crap. I'm losing my mind. For whatever reason I thought I posted this in Nat's thread 

Yeah, I'll post pics of them later in the afternoon. Camera battery ended up being dead so it's charging


----------



## sexandthecity

http://us.christianlouboutin.com/blake-100mm.html#more-photos

Just saw these hot newbies...

Pardon me if they have been posted before.


----------



## KarenBorter

Dessye said:


> Wow, kudos to you, *KarenB*!
> 
> About the swelling, I suppose next time when you will be eating high salt food you should not wear your LDs
> 
> Have fun at the meetup!



oh, I didn't have dinner in them ... I was "stretching" them after I dropped my mom back off haha but chugging water today so my Bianca's won't be tight tonight hahaha.


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

... I don't know if this happens with everyone but my style tended toward the conservative for my age with pant suits, skirts that were barely above the knee, and platform-less heels. Now, I look at 100s and think, "not for me." I bought the BA's Dantes after seeing them on Posh (I thought they looked great) but when I put them on, I decided the heels were ridiculously short. It seems like every style I'm looking at right now has a 5-6 inch heel. Is this a phase? It's not like they're practical by any means... My mother-in-law keeps threatening me with collapsing arches. And yet, the only ones I've got my eye on come sale season are the towering pumps.


----------



## carlinha

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> ... I don't know if this happens with everyone but my style tended toward the conservative for my age with pant suits, skirts that were barely above the knee, and platform-less heels. Now, I look at 100s and think, "not for me." I bought the BA's Dantes after seeing them on Posh (I thought they looked great) but when I put them on, I decided the heels were ridiculously short. It seems like every style I'm looking at right now has a 5-6 inch heel. Is this a phase? It's not like they're practical by any means... My mother-in-law keeps threatening me with collapsing arches. And yet, the only ones I've got my eye on come sale season are the towering pumps.



i'm experiencing this same phenomenon lately


----------



## gymangel812

have the boutique received their fall lookbooks yet (either US and/or europe)? if not any idea when they will come out?


----------



## Clooky001

KarenBorter said:


> How long, at a time, have you worn yours *SCrazy*?
> 
> I plan on wearing them to a club next week, but wearing flats till I get upstairs then changing into the shoes ... Just curious



I wore my beige LDs to a all nighter & they were fine, no pain at all... (did hit the deck but that's nothing new! Lol) but the next day I went out for dinner in my leopard dafs, half way through the meal my toes were going numb so took my shoes off for like 2 minutes, went to put them back on & my feet had swollen so much I couldn't even get them on my feet.  I was so embarrassed, I had to walk out of there with my shoes in hand.!!! Lol


----------



## Clooky001

gymangel812 said:


> have the boutique received their fall lookbooks yet (either US and/or europe)? if not any idea when they will come out?



I was told 5th May by Motcombe


----------



## jenayb

sexandthecity said:


> http://us.christianlouboutin.com/blake-100mm.html#more-photos
> 
> Just saw these hot newbies...
> 
> Pardon me if they have been posted before.



The Blake.


----------



## Dessye

gymangel812 said:


> have the boutique received their fall lookbooks yet (either US and/or europe)? if not any idea when they will come out?


 
I don't think all the boutiques have received their lookbooks.  They do have a list of pre-fall styles that each boutique in the US will receive but I don't think they actually have the official lookbook.


----------



## KarenBorter

jenaywins said:


> The Blake.



^^


----------



## KarenBorter

Sodium ... I blame sodium for that 

Well I am just going to walk around in them at home every night. It's hard washing the dishes though as I am well over 6' tall when I wear the LDs I wonder what the neighbors in the adjacent building must think LOL 



Clooky001 said:


> I wore my beige LDs to a all nighter & they were fine, no pain at all... (did hit the deck but that's nothing new! Lol) but the next day I went out for dinner in my leopard dafs, half way through the meal my toes were going numb so took my shoes off for like 2 minutes, went to put them back on & my feet had swollen so much I couldn't even get them on my feet.  I was so embarrassed, I had to walk out of there with my shoes in hand.!!! Lol


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

KarenBorter said:


> Sodium ... I blame sodium for that
> 
> Well I am just going to walk around in them at home every night. It's hard washing the dishes though as I am well over 6' tall when I wear the LDs *I wonder what the neighbors in the adjacent building must think* LOL



the WNBA is in daaaaa HOUSE!


----------



## KarenBorter

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> the WNBA is in daaaaa HOUSE!




 omg so true! Then the see me shrink; then get tall again as I change into the Mago ... .then shrink again and get a tad taller when I am in my Bianca hahaha


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

KarenBorter said:


> omg so true! Then the see me shrink; then get tall again as I change into the Mago ... .then shrink again and get a tad taller when I am in my Bianca hahaha



Completely off topic but we have an NBA player in our building and when he first moved in and introduced himself to us, my hubby who is 6'3'', later was like, "well, that was surreal. I don't remember the last time I had to look up at somebody"


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

KarenBorter said:


> Yeah ... just like 1 would be great
> 
> That's not too bad. I am still having a "time" walking in these. I think it's because the platform is narrow but I'll get the hang of it. I mean this is NOT my first pair of 6" heels but it IS my first pair of $ 1400.00 6" heels haha and somehow that makes a difference (don't know why though  )



Voila:







After 4 wears - 2 applications of Meltonian as soon as I bought them, one more pre-wedding which was being held outside, and one after the latest visit to the mall. They look exactly the same as when I purchased them IMO

EDIT: I did not use flash


----------



## KarenBorter

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> Completely off topic but we have an NBA player in our building and when he first moved in and introduced himself to us, my hubby who is 6'3'', later was like, "well, that was surreal. I don't remember the last time I had to look up at somebody"



Ahahahahaha that's AWESOME. 

I am assuming it's a Hornet?


----------



## KarenBorter

Okay yeah it looks great! Wonder why they are so "ZOMG DON'T DO EEEEEEET!" 

I'm going to order the stuff in the next week or so anyway .



SchnauzerCrazy said:


> Voila:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After 4 wears - 2 applications of Meltonian as soon as I bought them, one more pre-wedding which was being held outside, and one after the latest visit to the mall. They look exactly the same as when I purchased them IMO
> 
> EDIT: I did not use flash


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

KarenBorter said:


> Ahahahahaha that's AWESOME.
> 
> I am assuming it's a Hornet?



Was... got traded this season. We actually have a very small building - only 12 units - and it's split fairly evenly between doctors and lawyers so when he moved in, there was so much gossip going on what it was going to be like... like, would there be an entourage, girls coming in and out all hours of the night, pit bulls... you know, the whole "MTV Cribs" thing. He is/was an incredibly polite individual and a lovely neighbor - and really liked Sparta (my baby boy) because he said his college team was called the Spartans. In sum: no posse, no pit bulls (his sister who sometimes stays at his place has two tiny Yorkies, actually), no drama   Anyway, in addition to being crazy tall, he's a great guy - and all the "boys" were drooling over his car - some kind of super duper Benz that was over $200k.


----------



## KarenBorter

Damned stereotyping  

Time is moving so slowly ... I want my Maggie  



SchnauzerCrazy said:


> Was... got traded this season. We actually have a very small building - only 12 units - and it's split fairly evenly between doctors and lawyers so when he moved in, there was so much gossip going on what it was going to be like... like, would there be an entourage, girls coming in and out all hours of the night, pit bulls... you know, the whole "MTV Cribs" thing. He is/was an incredibly polite individual and a lovely neighbor - and really liked Sparta (my baby boy) because he said his college team was called the Spartans. In sum: no posse, no pit bulls (his sister who sometimes stays at his place has two tiny Yorkies, actually), no drama   Anyway, in addition to being crazy tall, he's a great guy - and all the "boys" were drooling over his car - some kind of super duper Benz that was over $200k.


----------



## mishybelle

sexandthecity said:


> http://us.christianlouboutin.com/blake-100mm.html#more-photos
> 
> Just saw these hot newbies...
> 
> Pardon me if they have been posted before.


 
Not my cup of tea, especially for $1K.


----------



## mishybelle

Does anyone know what else besides the Daffy that will come in the chartreuse suede? I love love love that color!


----------



## Clooky001

KarenBorter said:


> Sodium ... I blame sodium for that
> 
> Well I am just going to walk around in them at home every night. It's hard washing the dishes though as I am well over 6' tall when I wear the LDs I wonder what the neighbors in the adjacent building must think LOL



Def to do with all the drink I consumed..!! Lol

Goss your back must ache after doing the washing up in them! 
You will be fine.. Once you have started to boogie the night away you will forget your wearing them


----------



## KarenBorter

Clooky001 said:


> Def to do with all the drink I consumed..!! Lol
> 
> Goss your back must ache after doing the washing up in them!
> You will be fine.. *Once you have started to boogie the night away you will forget your wearing them*



I do hope so ... because I am VERY aware of them when I am walking around in them. I do try to take a walk up to the front of the building too in order to get some "sidewalk time" in them. I have another 6 days before I wear them out


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

KarenBorter said:


> I do hope so ... because* I am VERY aware of them when I am walking around in them*. I do try to take a walk up to the front of the building too in order to get some "sidewalk time" in them. I have another 6 days before I wear them out



... me too. But that's because I'm always "accidentally" walking up to mirrors so I can stare at them


----------



## Clooky001

KarenBorter said:


> I do hope so ... because I am VERY aware of them when I am walking around in them. I do try to take a walk up to the front of the building too in order to get some "sidewalk time" in them. I have another 6 days before I wear them out



I first went to watch a male friend in a boxing comp & to be honest it weren't the nicest of places (all eyes on me!!!) & I was VERY conscious of them but once I got a few drinks down me & JLo was played!! Heh heh... I completely forgot about them, I even climbed a massive flight of stairs & was fine... I do have a ickle scratch on the right one but nothing to cry about.. All in all it was a good night & I'm sure my LDs enjoyed themselves! Lol


----------



## KarenBorter

I actually got out of SCP without buying anything last night  ... It was hard though since Roussel had them pull a bunch of 37.5's out ... I just happened to try on a few styles. I wore my RB WS Bianca's and I am definitely going to have to have them altered by a cobbler on my right shoe ... the heel is going to have to be built up as the slip pads just don't work that great keeping my shoes on ... 

It was great to meet Princess (sorry, didn't look to spell it in "leet speak"  ) and MadameElle as well .. what a great little meet up!


----------



## BlondeBarbie

Can somebody tell me what the price point is on the fall maggies? I'm on the waitlist for two pairs & I decided I should probably figure out what I'm planning on spending!! haha!


----------



## karwood

BlondeBarbie said:


> Can somebody tell me what the price point is on the fall maggies? I'm on the waitlist for two pairs & I decided I should probably figure out what I'm planning on spending!! haha!




Hopefully they will be priced the same as the previous Maggie, $895. However, there is always the possibility of a price increase, due to the high increase in the cost of oil. The cost of oil does increase prices on anything that requires shipping or delivery.


----------



## BlondeBarbie

karwood said:


> Hopefully they will be priced the same as the previous Maggie, $895. However, there is always the possibility of a price increase, due to the high increase in the cost of oil. The cost of oil does increase prices on anything that requires shipping or delivery.


 
Thanks karwood!!


----------



## hazeltt

KarenBorter said:


> I actually got out of SCP without buying anything last night  ... It was hard though since Roussel had them pull a bunch of 37.5's out ... I just happened to try on a few styles. I wore my RB WS Bianca's and I am definitely going to have to have them altered by a cobbler on my right shoe ... the heel is going to have to be built up as the slip pads just don't work that great keeping my shoes on ...
> 
> It was great to meet Princess (sorry, didn't look to spell it in "leet speak"  ) and MadameElle as well .. what a great little meet up!



What a fun meet-up! Its so brave of you to walk out of there empty-handed, lol. Any pics?


----------



## nunumgl

I just looked at the F/A 2011 and I am completely beside myself  This shoe is named after MY hometown!!! UlanBator which is the capital of Mongolia!!! THANK YOU MSR LOUBOUTIN :worthy:


----------



## ceseeber

BlondeBarbie said:


> Can somebody tell me what the price point is on the fall maggies? I'm on the waitlist for two pairs & I decided I should probably figure out what I'm planning on spending!! haha!




I hate to be the bearer of bad news but my customer agreement form for the 160 Maggies had the price of $1095 noted...


----------



## karwood

ceseeber said:


> I hate to be the bearer of bad news but my customer agreement form for the 160 Maggies had the price of $1095 noted...



Eeeek!


----------



## hazeltt

ceseeber said:


> I hate to be the bearer of bad news but my customer agreement form for the 160 Maggies had the price of $1095 noted...



Good thing I'm not interested in any of the colourways..yet


----------



## BlondeBarbie

ceseeber said:


> I hate to be the bearer of bad news but my customer agreement form for the 160 Maggies had the price of $1095 noted...


 
Whaaaa??? Holy mother!!!! Guess I'll just be getting one pair!! 

What is this "customer agreement" thing?


----------



## jenayb

ceseeber said:


> I hate to be the bearer of bad news but my customer agreement form for the 160 Maggies had the price of $1095 noted...


 
For the new colourways? Are they in - are you ordering? Or are you just sending in the CA for wait list purposes? 

Price increases are a real pain.


----------



## Dessye

ceseeber said:


> I hate to be the bearer of bad news but my customer agreement form for the 160 Maggies had the price of $1095 noted...


----------



## grace7

ceseeber said:


> I hate to be the bearer of bad news but my customer agreement form for the 160 Maggies had the price of $1095 noted...



boo! that is not good news. i'm still not sure about the new maggies that are coming out for fall. it may just be that i have enough of that style.


----------



## Cityfashionista

grace7 said:


> boo! that is not good news. i'm still not sure about the new maggies that are coming out for fall. *it may just be that i have enough of that style.*



Judging by your avi you look pretty well set up.


----------



## Cityfashionista

jenaywins said:


> For the new colourways? Are they in - are you ordering? Or are you just sending in the CA for wait list purposes?
> 
> *Price increases are a real pain.*


----------



## KarenBorter

ceseeber said:


> I hate to be the bearer of bad news but my customer agreement form for the 160 Maggies had the price of $1095 noted...



Yikes! When I last talked to my SA they didn't have pricing in for the Maggie yet ... that was a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## grace7

Cityfashionista said:


> Judging by your avi you look pretty well set up.



you think!


----------



## Cityfashionista

grace7 said:


> you think!


 It's fabulous though!


----------



## jeshika

ceseeber said:


> I hate to be the bearer of bad news but my customer agreement form for the 160 Maggies had the price of $1095 noted...



whaaa? 

that's a $300 increase!! that can't be!!! (clutches on to my maggies for dear life)


----------



## karwood

jeshika said:


> whaaa?
> 
> that's a $300 increase!! that can't be!!! (clutches on to my maggies for dear life)



Do you mean $200 increase? The latest Maggie cost $895. Unless you are thinking of the Magos ($795). Regardless, going from $895 to $1095 is still quite a price jump.


----------



## HermesLuv

$1095?! say it isn't so!


----------



## jeshika

karwood said:


> Do you mean $200 increase? The latest Maggie cost $895. Unless you are thinking of the Magos ($795). Regardless, going from $895 to $1095 is still quite a price jump.



i was thinking of the Magos... those are $795. my bad. Still gonna clutch on to my maggies for dear life.


----------



## dhampir2005

Wait wait wait, which ones are you on the list for? The Leopard Pony hair? or the Regular Suede/kid combo? I would expect the pony hair to be that price, but all of them? Is ponyhair normally more expensive (someone help me out here, b/c I cannot do the leopard)? That's an outrageous jump  Hopefully you did get the Pony hair and the rest are 995 or 895 



ceseeber said:


> I hate to be the bearer of bad news but my customer agreement form for the 160 Maggies had the price of $1095 noted...


----------



## ceseeber

dhampir2005 said:


> Wait wait wait, which ones are you on the list for? The Leopard Pony hair? or the Regular Suede/kid combo? I would expect the pony hair to be that price, but all of them? Is ponyhair normally more expensive (someone help me out here, b/c I cannot do the leopard)? That's an outrageous jump  Hopefully you did get the Pony hair and the rest are 995 or 895



the price is for the leopard pony hair/ black kid version.

it is a horrific price jump, and it makes me second guess how badly I really want them. I'm not much help on knowing if the cost of a style in pony hair or leather differs by much....sorry


----------



## KarenBorter

ceseeber said:


> the price is for the leopard pony hair/ black kid version.
> 
> it is a horrific price jump, and it makes me second guess how badly I really want them. I'm not much help on knowing if the cost of a style in pony hair or leather differs by much....sorry




Oh sheesh ... well looks like I am spending more money then intended (again) but hey, if they don't fit or feel right on me I will have that much store credit ... either way, I know the money will get spent either on that shoe or 2 others


----------



## karwood

ceseeber said:


> the price is for the leopard pony hair/ black kid version.
> 
> it is a horrific price jump, and it makes me second guess how badly I really want them. I'm not much help on knowing if the cost of a style in pony hair or leather differs by much....sorry



I'm betting this is the first of many styles in the upcoming collection that will have significant price increase.


----------



## jenayb

ceseeber said:


> the price is for the leopard pony hair/ black kid version.
> 
> it is a horrific price jump, and it makes me second guess how badly I really want them. I'm not much help on knowing if the cost of a style in pony hair or leather differs by much....sorry


 
Absolutely agreed. If my mind wasn't made up before, it sure is now. 



karwood said:


> I'm betting this is the first of many styles in the upcoming collection that will have significant price increase.


 
I am very curious to see the new pricing. IMO, there were a few styles for SS 2011 that were a bit pricy as well.


----------



## Clooky001

karwood said:


> I'm betting this is the first of many styles in the upcoming collection that will have significant price increase.



So unfair


----------



## glamgal09

Well, count me as another who was on the fence about the Black/Leopard Maggies.  The price increase has confirmed my decision.  Between the YSL suit and the exorbitant prices- our boo, Loubou, has gone a little cuckoo.


----------



## jeshika

glamgal09 said:


> Well, count me as another who was on the fence about the Black/Leopard Maggies.  The price increase has confirmed my decision.  Between the YSL suit and the exorbitant prices- our boo, Loubou, has gone a little cuckoo.



Everything is going up. I just got an email saying that BV is increasing prices by 15%. :cry:


----------



## mal

dhampir2005 said:


> Wait wait wait, which ones are you on the list for? The Leopard Pony hair? or the Regular Suede/kid combo? I would expect the pony hair to be that price, but all of them? Is ponyhair normally more expensive (someone help me out here, b/c I cannot do the leopard)? That's an outrageous jump  Hopefully you did get the Pony hair and the rest are 995 or 895


yes, my Pony Pigalles were $200+ more than patent...
This is grim though


----------



## erinmiyu

^^15% seems CRAZY! as if the stuff isn't already ridic expensive!


----------



## jenayb

mal said:


> yes, my Pony Pigalles were $200+ more than patent...
> This is grim though


 
Agreed.

My Barneys SA and I were actually talking about the price of Louboutins the other day, come to think of it. When compared to other designer (YSL, Gucci, Fendi, etc) shoes composed of comparable materials, Louboutins are nearly always significantly higher. We'll see what the fall prices are like...


----------



## erinmiyu

*jenay*, i agree! especially for exotics the price difference tends to be staggering!


----------



## Dessye

I agree with dhampir that the $1095 price tag is because of the leopard pony hair.  The other styles will probably still be $895.  I'm going to email the boutiques.


----------



## KarenBorter

Dessye said:


> I agree with dhampir that the $1095 price tag is because of the leopard pony hair.  The other styles will probably still be $895.  I'm going to email the boutiques.



I may actually be taking my name off the list for this shoe now ... I think I would rather buy 2 pairs of shoes then 1 ... still thinking about this. 

I don't mind paying that for the watersnake but leather and pony hair? Not so sure I am cool with that.


----------



## Dessye

KarenBorter said:


> I may actually be taking my name off the list for this shoe now ... I think I would rather buy 2 pairs of shoes then 1 ... still thinking about this.
> 
> I don't mind paying that for the watersnake but leather and pony hair? Not so sure I am cool with that.


 
Yeah, CL pricing can be so erratic.  Some of his flats are over $800


----------



## Dessye

OK, the new Maggies will be $995 while the Leopard Pony is $1095.  So there is a $100 price increase


----------



## Alice1979

Well, the old Maggies were $935, so if you compared to the old ones, perhaps the increase doesn't seem so bad. But I don't understand why the leopard one is $100 more than the non-leopard one since only the front is leopard


----------



## ceseeber

Dessye said:


> OK, the new Maggies will be $995 while the Leopard Pony is $1095.  So there is a $100 price increase



thanks for clarifying, it's good to know the real prices prior to lusting & obsessing over my next purchase....but then again you can never put a price tag on good design, it's so subjective


----------



## BattyBugs

I just thought I would mention that Neiman Marcus, Dallas, has the Balota 150s in black square metallic suede. They were really pretty.


----------



## jenayb

erinmiyu said:


> *jenay*, i agree! especially for exotics the price difference tends to be staggering!


----------



## hazeltt

erinmiyu said:


> ^^15% seems CRAZY! as if the stuff isn't already ridic expensive!



Maybe next year, we'll be like: "$1,095? That's such a steal!"


----------



## jenayb

Alice1979 said:


> Well, the old Maggies were $935, so if you compared to the old ones, perhaps the increase doesn't seem so bad. But I don't understand why the leopard one is $100 more than the non-leopard one since only the front is leopard


 
Hmm.... 



BattyBugs said:


> I just thought I would mention that Neiman Marcus, Dallas, has the Balota 150s in black square metallic suede. They were really pretty.


 
Gee thanks for the pics, Little Bat.


----------



## clothingguru

jeshika said:


> Everything is going up. I just got an email saying that BV is increasing prices by 15%. :cry:



 what?!!! I feel like the prices have already increased! Oh Geeze!


----------



## clothingguru

BattyBugs said:


> I just thought I would mention that Neiman Marcus, Dallas, has the Balota 150s in black square metallic suede. They were really pretty.



Have we seen pics of this black metallic suede before?


----------



## jeshika

clothingguru said:


> what?!!! I feel like the prices have already increased! Oh Geeze!



the last time they increased prices on the classics was about 4 years ago? it's not like chanel and their constant price increases  but it's still annoying. grr.


----------



## dhampir2005

Whew I'm glad I'm not the only one that was like "errrr... isn't pony hair like at least a $200  markup on the regular price?!!! I don't own pony hair so I've never experienced this phenomenon!



Dessye said:


> I agree with dhampir that the $1095 price tag is because of the leopard pony hair.  The other styles will probably still be $895.  I'm going to email the boutiques.



Yeah I've actually been considering this as well. As I mentioned when the pictures of the purple/indigo maggie came out I wasn't "loving" it. So I then decided to not remove myself from the LV waitlist for the Red/Oyster combo. BUT now that I've actually found and purchased my UHG aka the original Lilac/blue Maggies, I kind of feel like I don't need the new maggies? Maybe I'll just save up for a Chanel flap instead 



KarenBorter said:


> I may actually be taking my name off the list for this shoe now ... I think I would rather buy 2 pairs of shoes then 1 ... still thinking about this.
> 
> I don't mind paying that for the watersnake but leather and pony hair? Not so sure I am cool with that.



Uhhhh... not as bad, but still bad enough to really put me on the fence... grrrrr. Thanks for the intel!



Dessye said:


> OK, the new Maggies will be $995 while the Leopard Pony is $1095.  So there is a $100 price increase


----------



## clothingguru

jeshika said:


> the last time they increased prices on the classics was about 4 years ago? it's not like chanel and their constant price increases  but it's still annoying. grr.



But normally an average shoe like the balota with no WS or anything be around $995-1095 not $1195? I mean the toutenkaboucle is $995.00 and it seems to be the same amount or so of material? Maybe its just something im not catching about the balota that makes sense for the price? im not sure. In any case...price increases suck


----------



## Nolia

Tootsie Booty
laser-cut boot with snakeskin, studs and fur






Trotitella
platform pump, thick heel





Alex
lion paw pump





Metalipp
leopard print pump (I think black was already posted)





I don't know the name of this one:


----------



## jenayb

clothingguru said:


> But normally an average shoe like the balota with no WS or anything be around $995-1095 not $1195? I mean the toutenkaboucle is $995.00 and it seems to be the same amount or so of material? Maybe its just something im not catching about the balota that makes sense for the price? im not sure. In any case...price increases suck



Glad to see you around! 

IMHO the Tout should have been around $895, not $995, but that is just me. Price increases are just a part of life, I suppose. I just thank my lucky stars that Louboutin doesn't hike its prices like Chanel! :girlwhack:


----------



## KarenBorter

Yeah ... the more I think about it the less I like this news ... makes me sad because I was jacked about that shoe and kinda loved it when I saw it like immediately. Still thinking, haven't taken my name out of the hat yet ... trying to figure out what 2 shoes I would want more then that 1 shoe. Maybe a Daffy and a Classic


----------



## clothingguru

jenaywins said:


> Glad to see you around!
> 
> IMHO the Tout should have been around $895, not $995, but that is just me. Price increases are just a part of life, I suppose. I just thank my lucky stars that Louboutin doesn't hike its prices like Chanel! :girlwhack:


:kiss:
I hope not either!


----------



## pixiesparkle

eekk..$995 for new Maggies.. I may end up with no Maggie after all since I wasn't completely in  with the stock pic of purple/suede Maggie anyway..
*sigh*I hope this price increase is not a regular thing, I put my Chanel addiction on hold mainly due to their ridiculous frequent price hikes and moved on to CLs..=( now Im starting to wonder, for 3k+ I can get max 4 pairs of shoes then maybe it's wiser to get a bag since I can use it more and it definitely will last longer..


----------



## BijouBleu

Jeebus!! That Tootsie boot is some special kind of ugly!


----------



## erinmiyu

BijouBleu said:


> Jeebus!! That Tootsie boot is some special kind of ugly!


ita. it's something i could see miss havisham wearing while she rots in her wedding dress.


----------



## Cityfashionista

BijouBleu said:


> Jeebus!! That Tootsie boot is some special kind of ugly!




Me likey. It's strange but I'm drawn to it.


----------



## Dessye

erinmiyu said:


> ita. it's something i could see miss havisham wearing while she rots in her wedding dress.


----------



## Clooky001

Metalipp for me


----------



## pixiesparkle

Clooky001 said:


> Metalipp for me


I quite like the leopard Metalipp as well..the more I look at it the more I like


----------



## KarenBorter

I am probably going to call my SA and have a little discussion with her on the price of the maggie. Since it's pretty much confirmed, I may opt for 2 other shoes with a 150mm or shorter heal. I won't get much wear out of a 160mm heal, not as much as a 150mm or 140mm and I already have 2 160mm's ... 

It's SUCH a pretty shoe though


----------



## mal

Cityfashionista said:


> Me likey. It's strange but I'm drawn to it.



Me too...


----------



## Nolia

Which other boutiques will be getting the Maggie red/oyster?  And has it been confirmed that it also comes in 160?  Anyone have sizing intel too?


----------



## mishybelle

jenaywins said:


> Glad to see you around!
> 
> IMHO the Tout should have been around $895, not $995, but that is just me. Price increases are just a part of life, I suppose. I just thank my lucky stars that Louboutin doesn't hike its prices like Chanel! :girlwhack:


 

Agreed,* CG* and *J. *Besides my wide feet, the price of the Balota turned me off. I mean, they cost as much as MBB!! The Toutenkaboucle was also kind of outrageous, but somewhat okay. I hope the Tout goes on sale


----------



## jenayb

mishybelle said:


> Agreed,* CG* and *J. *Besides my wide feet, the price of the Balota turned me off. I mean, they cost as much as MBB!! The Toutenkaboucle was also kind of outrageous, but somewhat okay. I hope the Tout goes on sale


 
Babe your feet are fine. I've seen pics.  

Anyway, yeah I couldn't understand the price point of either style, but I digress. They are still both lovely.

The Tout popped up on Bluefly today in two colours, the framboise suede and sand suede, so I'm thinking that's a pretty strong indication that they will go on sale. And when they do, the black suede will be comin' home to mama.


----------



## PeepToe

Does anyone know if the leopard daf is still available? I know these are not really new but it just dawned on me yesterday that I need them!


----------



## KarenBorter

Does anyone know if, besides the pics already shown, the Bianca is going to come in any other fabulous color/material? I am thinking of switching up my order. I am not too crazy about the "glittery" Bianca's ... I should just call my SA.


----------



## jenayb

PeepToe said:


> Does anyone know if the leopard daf is still available? I know these are not really new but it just dawned on me yesterday that I need them!


 
They are still available in limited sizes at a handful of retailers. They're going to be a bit of a hunt, but they are fabulous and worth it.


----------



## Dessye

KarenBorter said:


> Does anyone know if, besides the pics already shown, the Bianca is going to come in any other fabulous color/material? I am thinking of switching up my order. I am not too crazy about the "glittery" Bianca's ... I should just call my SA.


 
I'd like to know too   Favorite shoe!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

... I have a question and would love input. Is the Maggie worth $1100 (NIB)? I'm thinking it's priced high but that's a hard to find style. Would the pumice Maggie replace a nude shoe?


----------



## KarenBorter

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> ... I have a question and would love input. Is the Maggie worth $1100 (NIB)? I'm thinking it's priced high but that's a hard to find style. Would the pumice Maggie replace a nude shoe?



THIS is exactly why I may be calling my SA. I don't know that I want to pay that much for a 6" heel that I am not going to wear all the time yanno? I know I will wear the Bianca a lot as well as the Altadama that I plan on getting but the Maggie ... I don't think that the pony hair leopard/black kid is worth the $ 1100.00. If it were snake maybe but not this combo.


----------



## KarenBorter

Dessye said:


> I'd like to know too   Favorite shoe!



I'll let you know what I find out. I am going to have to hit her up first thing in the AM when the store opens.


----------



## jenayb

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> ... I have a question and would love input. Is the Maggie worth $1100 (NIB)? I'm thinking it's priced high but that's a hard to find style. Would the pumice Maggie replace a nude shoe?


 
I know which pair you are looking at, and for me personally (although I am bias) I feel that they would be worth it. Please take my advice with a grain of salt, however, as the Maggie is the shoe to end all shoes to me.  

IRL, the pumice Maggie does NOT replace a nud shoe. There are two different materials and a metal cap toe... Definitely not a nude replacement. 



KarenBorter said:


> THIS is exactly why I may be calling my SA. I don't know that I want to pay that much for a 6" heel that I am not going to wear all the time yanno? I know I will wear the Bianca a lot as well as the Altadama that I plan on getting but the Maggie ... I don't think that the pony hair leopard/black kid is worth the $ 1100.00. If it were snake maybe but not this combo.


 
Your SA cannot tell you how much a shoe is worth - no one can. For me, the Maggies might as well be worth a million dollars a piece because they are my UHG shoe. For someone else, however, they may not be worth a cent. 

At the end of the day, whatever it is you finally decide on for the fall, it will be a choice *you* will have to make, and only *you* can determine what something is worth. It's subjective. 

Analyzing and putting tons and tons of thought and stress into your shoe purchases will eventually take the fun out of it, IMHO.


----------



## KarenBorter

jenaywins said:


> I know which pair you are looking at, and for me personally (although I am bias) I feel that they would be worth it. Please take my advice with a grain of salt, however, as the Maggie is the shoe to end all shoes to me.
> 
> IRL, the pumice Maggie does NOT replace a nud shoe. There are two different materials and a metal cap toe... Definitely not a nude replacement.
> 
> 
> 
> Your SA cannot tell you how much a shoe is worth - no one can. For me, the Maggies might as well be worth a million dollars a piece because they are my UHG shoe. For someone else, however, they may not be worth a cent.
> 
> At the end of the day, whatever it is you finally decide on for the fall, it will be a choice *you* will have to make, and only *you* can determine what something is worth. It's subjective.
> 
> Analyzing and putting tons and tons of thought and stress into your shoe purchases will eventually take the fun out of it, IMHO.



Well it's more of a budget thing for me rather then what the shoe is worth emotionally to me yanno? I also have to think practically and gauge the use of the 160mm v. a 150mm or even a 140mm shoe. I like the shoe, but do I like the shoe for $ 1,100.00 (or $ 1,095). I am not stressed, just trying to figure out, for me, if I would prefer to get 2 pairs v. 1 pair


----------



## jenayb

KarenBorter said:


> Well it's more of a budget thing for me rather then what the shoe is worth emotionally to me yanno? I also have to think practically and gauge the use of the 160mm v. a 150mm or even a 140mm shoe. I like the shoe, but do I like the shoe for $ 1,100.00 (or $ 1,095). I am not stressed, just trying to figure out, for me, if I would prefer to get 2 pairs v. 1 pair


 
I understand.


----------



## KarenBorter

jenaywins said:


> I understand.



Who am I kiddin' though? I know that the style jumped at me when I saw it ... come "fall" you all will likely see a reveal thread and then wonder what all the fuss is about when the second reveal thread comes with either the Altadama or another Bianca


----------



## jenayb

KarenBorter said:


> Who am I kiddin' though? I know that the style jumped at me when I saw it ... come "fall" you all will likely see a reveal thread and then wonder what all the fuss is about when the second reveal thread comes with either the Altadama or another Bianca


 
I'm of the opinion that if a shoe speaks to you, you should purchase it or risk a world of regret and heartache later on.


----------



## KarenBorter

jenaywins said:


> I'm of the opinion that if a shoe speaks to you, you should purchase it or risk a world of regret and heartache later on.



Which is most likely why I haven't called my SA yet. 

I agree J'enay .. really, it's why I ended up getting the LD. I literally had a dream about that shoe and called the next day with the mindset if it was meant to be they would have my size; and they did. 

when I saw that Maggie my heart did a little jump ... and I know if I don't get it it will be something I regret ... 

I am still curious about Bianca though


----------



## Clooky001

PeepToe said:


> Does anyone know if the leopard daf is still available? I know these are not really new but it just dawned on me yesterday that I need them!



Cricket Liverpool have them


----------



## PeepToe

jenaywins said:


> They are still available in limited sizes at a handful of retailers. They're going to be a bit of a hunt, but they are fabulous and worth it.



Thank you Jenay! I wonder if they are available in Miami. I am heading there on Friday!


----------



## SassySarah

PeepToe said:


> Does anyone know if the leopard daf is still available? I know these are not really new but it just dawned on me yesterday that I need them!



In D&S someone posted that Cricket Liverpool had some today.


----------



## jenayb

KarenBorter said:


> Which is most likely why I haven't called my SA yet.
> 
> I agree J'enay .. really, it's why I ended up getting the LD. I literally had a dream about that shoe and called the next day with the mindset if it was meant to be they would have my size; and they did.
> 
> when I saw that Maggie my heart did a little jump ... and I know if I don't get it it will be something I regret ...
> 
> I am still curious about Bianca though


 


The Bianca is a fabulous style, definitely my favourite right behind the Maggie. It is also a classic so definitely expect multiple colours and materials to be released for fall.


----------



## jenayb

PeepToe said:


> Thank you Jenay! I wonder if they are available in Miami. I am heading there on Friday!


 
A phone call never hurts! Good luck hon!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

jenaywins said:


> I know which pair you are looking at, and for me personally (although I am bias) I feel that they would be worth it. Please take my advice with a grain of salt, however, as the Maggie is the shoe to end all shoes to me.
> 
> IRL, the pumice Maggie does NOT replace a nud shoe. There are two different materials and a metal cap toe... Definitely not a nude replacement.



... is the color of the leather part the same color as the leather on the Daffs? It seems to be in the photos but I can't do a "live" comparison as I don't have either shoe


----------



## KarenBorter

jenaywins said:


> The Bianca is a fabulous style, definitely my favourite right behind the Maggie. It is also a classic so definitely expect multiple colours and materials to be released for fall.



I love my Mago, so I know I will love the Maggie and the Bianca just seems like it's my "go to" shoe. I am going to try a 1/2 size down though next, at least to try on. The 37.5 my right foot just slips right out. I may need to bring to a cobbler to build up the heel a bit (slips even with heel grips x2)

As a side note: I just figured out the Maggie ... and I can swing it


----------



## jenayb

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> ... is the color of the leather part the same color as the leather on the Daffs? It seems to be in the photos but I can't do a "live" comparison as I don't have either shoe


 


Pumice and Beige are two different colours. Similar, but diff.


----------



## Dessye

For all you 4A lovers, Net-A-Porter.com just got in a lovely black nubuck/black suede version!!!  It seems to be going kind of fast...

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/101729


----------



## pixiesparkle

PeepToe said:


> Does anyone know if the leopard daf is still available? I know these are not really new but it just dawned on me yesterday that I need them!


I think I saw them on Pam Jenkins.

Does anyone have intel on the *heights* that the Maggies will be coming in? If they only come in 160 then it's decided for me  I love them but I'm just not ready for 160 yet


----------



## KarenBorter

Dessye said:


> For all you 4A lovers, Net-A-Porter.com just got in a lovely black nubuck/black suede version!!!  It seems to be going kind of fast...
> 
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/101729



aaaaaaaaaand 37.5 is sold out

Man that looks beautiful in black


----------



## Dessye

On the UK NAP website, the Zobra ankle-strap sandal with black glitter/black calf straps:

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/101725


----------



## Dessye

KarenBorter said:


> aaaaaaaaaand 37.5 is sold out
> 
> Man that looks beautiful in black


 
It's also on the UK website but unfortunately 37.5 is sold out there too!  But there's a 38!


----------



## ceseeber

pixiesparkle said:


> I think I saw them on Pam Jenkins.
> 
> Does anyone have intel on the *heights* that the Maggies will be coming in? If they only come in 160 then it's decided for me  I love them but I'm just not ready for 160 yet




140 will be available the LA and LV boutique in the leopard /black kid version....can you tell i've done my research on this specific pair? It'll be available at the E-store too


----------



## KarenBorter

ceseeber said:


> 140 will be available the LA and LV boutique in the leopard /black kid version....can you tell i've done my research on this specific pair? It'll be available at the E-store too



Oh oh oh ... well if it's the 140 then I am GOLDEN


----------



## Dessye

pixiesparkle said:


> I think I saw them on Pam Jenkins.
> 
> Does anyone have intel on the *heights* that the Maggies will be coming in? If they only come in 160 then it's decided for me  I love them but I'm just not ready for 160 yet


 
I'm not sure, but I know the Red/Oyster Maggie is only coming in 140 in the US.  Don't know about overseas.  I would presume that the other styles would come in both 140 and 160 like this season


----------



## KarenBorter

Dessye said:


> It's also on the UK website but unfortunately 37.5 is sold out there too!  But there's a 38!



One of my favorite enablers


----------



## KarenBorter

ceseeber said:


> 140 will be available the LA and LV boutique in the leopard /black kid version....can you tell i've done my research on this specific pair? It'll be available at the E-store too



Are they doing both the 160 and 140 in LA or just the 140


----------



## ceseeber

KarenBorter said:


> Are they doing both the 160 and 140 in LA or just the 140



sorry, I don't know if they have the 160. I had inquired about the 140's online, and was content that information at the time.


----------



## KarenBorter

ceseeber said:


> sorry, I don't know if they have the 160. I had inquired about the 140's online, and was content that information at the time.



That's fine I will call her on Friday. If it's only the 140 then the purchase is justified and I will get a lot of use out of that shoe. If it's the 140 or the 160 and she has a hold on the 160 for me I will take the shoe but it won't be worn as much as the 140 would

Thanks for the intel


----------



## clothingguru

mishybelle said:


> Agreed,* CG* and *J. *Besides my wide feet, the price of the Balota turned me off. I mean, they cost as much as MBB!! The Toutenkaboucle was also kind of outrageous, but somewhat okay. I hope the Tout goes on sale



Your feet? WOMAN...your crazy!


----------



## Dessye

ceseeber said:


> 140 will be available the LA and LV boutique in the leopard /black kid version....can you tell i've done my research on this specific pair? It'll be available at the E-store too


 
*Cesee*, do you know who will be getting the 160 version?


----------



## Dessye

KarenBorter said:


> One of my favorite enablers


 
I have a size 38 in my shopping bag on the UK site if you want it.  Don't know how long it will be there though.  If you want it, I'll release it.


----------



## KarenBorter

Dessye said:


> I have a size 38 in my shopping bag on the UK site if you want it.  Don't know how long it will be there though.  If you want it, I'll release it.



Nah, I can't ... please see signature Miss Enabler


----------



## ceseeber

Dessye said:


> *Cesee*, do you know who will be getting the 160 version?



Madison, for sure, will be getting the 160. 

My turn to ask a question, does anyone know the price of the 160 black spike Alti? If not, that's ok, I figure I can always ask this weekend when I'm at the boutique....


----------



## jenayb

ceseeber said:


> Madison, for sure, will be getting the 160.
> 
> My turn to ask a question, does anyone know the price of the 160 black spike Alti? If not, that's ok, I figure I can always ask this weekend when I'm at the boutique....


 
The Pigalle 120 Blk/Blk Spike was $1095... So I'm going to venture a guess of around that amount.


----------



## PeepToe

pixiesparkle said:


> I think I saw them on Pam Jenkins.
> 
> Does anyone have intel on the *heights* that the Maggies will be coming in? If they only come in 160 then it's decided for me  I love them but I'm just not ready for 160 yet



They are! Do these run TTS? If so, they have my size and I can order them!


----------



## hazeltt

jenaywins said:


> The Pigalle 120 Blk/Blk Spike was $1095... So I'm going to venture a guess of around that amount.




I didn't know they were that pricey compared to the regular Pigalles! I guess I can forget about them now. :cry:


----------



## Alice1979

jenaywins said:


> The Pigalle 120 Blk/Blk Spike was $1095... So I'm going to venture a guess of around that amount.


 
The previous season alti spikes were $1375, I would imagine the alti spikes in blk/blk would be more since the black pigalle spike is $100 more than the silver pigalle spike.


----------



## Dessye

KarenBorter said:


> Nah, I can't ... please see signature Miss Enabler


 
Oops, I forgot! :devil:


----------



## ceseeber

Alice1979 said:


> The previous season alti spikes were $1375, I would imagine the alti spikes in blk/blk would be more since the black pigalle spike is $100 more than the silver pigalle spike.




oh *alice*...:cry:
I had a feeling that was the price point of the last released Alti spikes, and those sold like hot cakes. Too bad I hesitated on the ones that were on fleabay a few months back


----------



## pixiesparkle

PeepToe said:


> They are! Do these run TTS? If so, they have my size and I can order them!


I think it's safe to go TTS or 1/2 up, depending on your feet..I've only tried on the Stardust (which is the same style as Daff) in size 38 (1/2 up from my TTS) and they were a little loose but with padding would be fine, I could've fit nicely in 37.5 if they were available


----------



## Dessye

ceseeber said:


> Madison, for sure, will be getting the 160.
> 
> My turn to ask a question, does anyone know the price of the 160 black spike Alti? If not, that's ok, I figure I can always ask this weekend when I'm at the boutique....


 
Thanks!!


----------



## jenayb

Alice1979 said:


> The previous season alti spikes were $1375, I would imagine the alti spikes in blk/blk would be more since the black pigalle spike is $100 more than the silver pigalle spike.



Were they that much? Gosh it feels like forever ago that they were released.


----------



## NANI1972

PeepToe said:


> Does anyone know if the leopard daf is still available? I know these are not really new but it just dawned on me yesterday that I need them!


  Pam Jenkins has a few left. 

https://www.pamjenkins.co.uk/productdetails-Daffodile-160/5963.html


----------



## pixiesparkle

Dessye said:


> I'm not sure, but I know the Red/Oyster Maggie is only coming in 140 in the US.  Don't know about overseas.  I would presume that the other styles would come in both 140 and 160 like this season


Thanks for the intel Dessye. I just emailed CL customer service to confirm if the Maggie is coming in both heel heights and if so, which boutiques will have 140. I hope they're able to provide the info. 

Now this is totally off topic but does anyone know what happened to the nearly 100 pairs of CL in less than 2 months' girl thread? It's :closed:. I was looking forward to seeing the rest of her collection


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

pixiesparkle said:


> Thanks for the intel Dessye. I just emailed CL customer service to confirm if the Maggie is coming in both heel heights and if so, which boutiques will have 140. I hope they're able to provide the info.
> 
> *Now this is totally off topic but does anyone know what happened to the nearly 100 pairs of CL in less than 2 months' girl thread? It's :closed:. I was looking forward to seeing the rest of her collection*



Flip just posted that link in the chat thread as well... I'm calling it a big pile of 

For one, that's $90k+ on shoes in one/two months -- whoever has that kind of money to spend on shoes in that short a period of time doesn't just suddenly discover CL. I'm thinking they're well known to Msr. L himself as they probably share stories over scones on a private yacht docked just off the coast of Sardinia. Just my thought on the matter.

EDIT: It may be that I think this way because I'm secretly jealous -- I wish I could buy all the pairs I wanted. So, I guess that's not even a secret anymore


----------



## Dessye

pixiesparkle said:


> Thanks for the intel Dessye. I just emailed CL customer service to confirm if the Maggie is coming in both heel heights and if so, which boutiques will have 140. I hope they're able to provide the info.
> 
> Now this is totally off topic but does anyone know what happened to the nearly 100 pairs of CL in less than 2 months' girl thread? It's :closed:. I was looking forward to seeing the rest of her collection


 
Closed???


----------



## Dessye

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> Flip just posted that link in the chat thread as well... I'm calling it a big pile of
> 
> For one, *that's $90k+ on shoes in one/two months -- whoever has that kind of money to spend on shoes in that short a period of time doesn't just suddenly discover CL.* I'm thinking they're well known to Msr. L himself as they probably share stories over scones on a private yacht docked just off the coast of Sardinia. Just my thought on the matter.
> 
> EDIT: It may be that I think this way because I'm secretly jealous -- I wish I could buy all the pairs I wanted. So, I guess that's not even a secret anymore


 
Well, I'm not sure about this --- based on the some of the collections I've seen in another parts of this forum... people who can afford a $150,000 croc diamond Birkin   ...and havc 3???


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

Dessye said:


> Well, I'm not sure about this --- based on the some of the collections I've seen in another parts of this forum... people who can afford a $150,000 croc diamond Birkin   ...and havc 3???



I'm not saying spending that much isn't possible - I'm saying she wouldn't have JUST DISCOVERED him. Plus, I'm not sure that the three $150k Birkins are being purchased successively... Again, not that it's not possible - there are PLENTY of very wealthy people in the world that can afford it -- I've been around it quite a bit (unfortunately, not me though) but that women with those kinds of budgets don't just suddenly discover the new "IT" shoe designer.


----------



## Dessye

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> I'm not saying spending that much isn't possible - I'm saying she wouldn't have JUST DISCOVERED him. Plus, I'm not sure that the three $150k Birkins are being purchased successively... Again, not that it's not possible - there are PLENTY of very wealthy people in the world that can afford it -- I've been around it quite a bit (unfortunately, not me though) but that women with those kinds of budgets don't just suddenly discover the new "IT" shoe designer.


 
This is true...

Still, I'd like to know who closed it and why it was closed?  Maybe the OP was away for a few days and couldn't post??   Clearly there's more than meets the eye...


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

Dessye said:


> This is true...
> 
> Still, I'd like to know who closed it and why it was closed?  Maybe the OP was away for a few days and couldn't post??   Clearly there's more than meets the eye...



sent you a PM


----------



## pixiesparkle

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> I'm not saying spending that much isn't possible - I'm saying she wouldn't have JUST DISCOVERED him. Plus, I'm not sure that the three $150k Birkins are being purchased successively... Again, not that it's not possible - there are PLENTY of very wealthy people in the world that can afford it -- I've been around it quite a bit (unfortunately, not me though) but that women with those kinds of budgets don't just suddenly discover the new "IT" shoe designer.


Very true! It makes sense that someone who can afford Birkins would most likely have heard of Louboutin long ago..that being said, it is possible that she may have just recently started purchasing CLs, not necessarily that she has just discovered of him..kwim? If she did mention in her thread that she only heard of him 2 months ago then that's a little strange..


Dessye said:


> This is true...
> 
> Still, I'd like to know who closed it and why it was closed?  Maybe the OP was away for a few days and couldn't post??   Clearly there's more than meets the eye...


Jenay mentioned in Chat thread that the OP posted something inappropriate last night and thus was reported and removed. I'm really curious to find out what she said since there was cause for her to do something like that..:wondering


----------



## pixiesparkle

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> sent you a PM


oh me too please!! it's such a coincidence that I am watching Gossip Girl this very moment as well..


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

pixiesparkle said:


> oh me too please!! it's such a coincidence that I am watching Gossip Girl this very moment as well..



Oh gosh, I'm turning into one of "those" women  All I need now is a house full of cats and to spy on my neighbors through the curtains


----------



## PeepToe

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> Oh gosh, I'm turning into one of "those" women  All I need now is a house full of cats and to spy on my neighbors through the curtains



 I wanna know too!!


----------



## jenayb

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> Oh gosh, I'm turning into one of "those" women  All I need now is a house full of cats and to spy on my neighbors through the curtains


----------



## jenayb

Noooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 




monsieurAG said:


> Yolanda Spikes (black/black)


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

jenaywins said:


>



that is EXACTLY what I look like  Where did you find my picture, anyway, you snoop?!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

jenaywins said:


> Noooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



wait... what's wrong with these shoes? Do you (not) want them?


----------



## jenayb

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> that is EXACTLY what I look like  Where did you find my picture, anyway, you snoop?!


----------



## jenayb

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> wait... what's wrong with these shoes? Do you (not) want them?



You are right. I do (not) want them.


----------



## mal

pixiesparkle said:


> Very true! It makes sense that someone who can afford Birkins would most likely have heard of Louboutin long ago..that being said, it is possible that she may have just recently started purchasing CLs, not necessarily that she has just discovered of him..kwim? If she did mention in her thread that she only heard of him 2 months ago then that's a little strange..
> 
> Jenay mentioned in Chat thread that the OP posted something inappropriate last night and thus was reported and removed. I'm really curious to find out what she said since there was cause for her to do something like that..:wondering


 me too!!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

jenaywins said:


> You are right. I do (not) want them.



Brilliant response  So much meaning in so few words...!


----------



## mal

jenaywins said:


>


Gladys!! Take your medicine!!


----------



## RedBottomLover

Dessye said:


> This is true...
> 
> Still, I'd like to know who closed it and why it was closed?  Maybe the OP was away for a few days and couldn't post??   Clearly there's more than meets the eye...


I was just looking for that thread and noticed that it was closed. What happened???


----------



## mmmoussighi

Dessye said:


> Closed???


 

Yeah, I called BS on that thread as soon as I read it.  I figured it was a troll.  But.....  it DID make for some entertainment, didn't it?


----------



## mmmoussighi

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> that is EXACTLY what I look like  Where did you find my picture, anyway, you snoop?!


 

Well, now don't leave me out of the party.............


----------



## hazeltt

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> sent you a PM



Gossip please!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

Gladys is out of commission for a while - too much gossiping put her in a coma


----------



## hazeltt

Just wish I didn't miss out on all the drama, lol


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

hazeltt said:


> Just wish I didn't miss out on all the drama, lol



If by Drama you mean the BA shoe in your siggy, wholeheartedly agree. As to the other drama, personally I'm glad to skirt it


----------



## hazeltt

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> If by Drama you mean the BA shoe in your siggy, wholeheartedly agree. As to the other drama, personally I'm glad to skirt it



Sigh, I don't think I'll ever find them. It's been forever and a day. I'm prepared to take it off  And I feel like I'm cheating on Msr. Louboutin.


----------



## imelda74

Ok on the Gladys thing, you ladies are killing me  so hard that im :cry: too funny.  I thought the same thing when Schauzercrazy said peeking through the blinds spying on the neighbors.  

as for Ms. I just bought 90 pair of CL in 2 months, i wonder if she showed us the real ones but the rest are fake? 

Im a little jealous but I would rather have 3 real pairs than 80 fake pairs.  kwim?


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

imelda74 said:


> Ok on the Gladys thing, you ladies are killing me  so hard that im :cry: too funny.  I thought the same thing when Schauzercrazy said peeking through the blinds spying on the neighbors.
> 
> as for Ms. I just bought 90 pair of CL in 2 months, i wonder if she showed us the real ones but the rest are fake?
> 
> Im a little jealous but I would rather have 3 real pairs than 80 fake pairs.  kwim?



OMG, where can i find her thread.
I wanna see !!!!


----------



## Dessye

It's called something like My collection since March 11/2011.  It's on the main subforum page - same as this thread.


----------



## pixiesparkle

imelda74 said:


> Ok on the Gladys thing, you ladies are killing me  so hard that im :cry: too funny.  I thought the same thing when Schauzercrazy said peeking through the blinds spying on the neighbors.
> 
> as for Ms. I just bought 90 pair of CL in 2 months, i wonder if she showed us the real ones but the rest are fake?
> 
> Im a little jealous but I would rather have 3 real pairs than 80 fake pairs.  kwim?


she uses the same name for her *bay account and she's got a few pairs of CLs listed on there at the moment..I wonder if she's a reseller or just someone who buys a lot without trying them on in store and decides to sell the ones she doesn't like or don't fit..

:back2topic: I really like the black spike Yolandas..hmphhh..


----------



## monsieurAG

I was actually looking for the Pigalle Black Spikes but Yolanda came out...


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

jenaywins said:


> The Pigalle 120 Blk/Blk Spike was $1095... So I'm going to venture a guess of around that amount.



gasp the alti is like 1395 i think


----------



## PetitColibri

I would also like to know more about the 100 CLs end of story...

anyway, does someone know if the alti are coming back in black calf ?
and with the spikes, does someone know when they will be available and if the french stores will stock them ?


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

hazeltt said:


> Sigh, I don't think I'll ever find them. It's been forever and a day. I'm prepared to take it off  And I feel like I'm cheating on Msr. Louboutin.



You'll find them -- I did and it was a miracle (via two tPF angels!) so I'm sure you will, as well! Don't give up - and Msr. Louboutin can share - he gets enough of our paychecks to complain


----------



## Cityfashionista

jenaywins said:


> I'm of the opinion that if a shoe speaks to you, you should purchase it or risk a world of regret and heartache later on.


I need to learn this. Can you repeat this to me often? 



SchnauzerCrazy said:


> Oh gosh, I'm turning into one of "those" women  All I need now is a house full of cats and to spy on my neighbors through the curtains



Ooh send me a pm too. Just copy & paste the ones you sent out. I'm helplessly noisy. :shame:



mmmoussighi said:


> Yeah, I called BS on that thread as soon as I read it.  I figured it was a troll.  But.....  it DID make for some entertainment, didn't it?



I'm gullible because I believed it. I know I've bought a lot of pairs in a short time & I'm not rich so I figured if someone is rich they could do 90 pairs in 2 months? 

Actually TBH I did think BS when I 1st saw it but I fought against that feeling.





imelda74 said:


> Ok on the Gladys thing, you ladies are killing me  so hard that im :cry: too funny.  I thought the same thing when Schauzercrazy said peeking through the blinds spying on the neighbors.
> 
> as for Ms. I just bought 90 pair of CL in 2 months, i wonder if she showed us the real ones but the rest are fake?
> 
> Im a little jealous but *I would rather have 3 real pairs than 80 fake pairs.  kwim?*



I agree. Fakes of any kind of designer suck.


----------



## mmmoussighi

Cityfashionista said:


> I'm gullible because I believed it. I know I've bought a lot of pairs in a short time & I'm not rich so I figured if someone is rich they could do 90 pairs in 2 months?
> 
> Actually TBH I did think BS when I 1st saw it but I fought against that feeling.


 
I fought against voicing it, because sometimes I'm too quick to pass judgment, and I'm working on that.    But I guess this time I was right.


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

jenaywins said:


> I'm of the opinion that if a shoe speaks to you, you should purchase it or risk a world of regret and heartache later on.






Cityfashionista said:


> I need to learn this. Can you repeat this to me often?



...I agree with J'enay but a LOT of things speak to me and if I answered all of them, I'd be broke. And no matter how much I try not to listen, I also have other things speaking to me - like a mortgage payment, some student loans, etc., and I'd rather regret a pair of shoes than something that has a real impact on my life. I'm sure that she meant that within the context of purchasing things within one's means but I just wanted to reiterate that this is important, also.


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

mmmoussighi said:


> I fought against voicing it, because sometimes I'm too quick to pass judgment, and I'm working on that.    But I guess this time I was right.





Cityfashionista said:


> I'm gullible because I believed it. I know I've bought a lot of pairs in a short time & I'm not rich so I figured if someone is rich they could do 90 pairs in 2 months?
> 
> Actually TBH I did think BS when I 1st saw it but I fought against that feeling.



I guess I'm a skeptic and I don't have a problem admitting it -- I need PROOF! If she'd posted 90 photos (and they weren't all taken in the store room of a store), I'd have been the first to congratulate her. Even if she posted 80. But with like 5, I'm remaining a skeptic -- if I could bring myself to really care, that is


----------



## Cityfashionista

mmmoussighi said:


> I fought against voicing it, because sometimes I'm too quick to pass judgment, and I'm working on that.    But I guess this time I was right.



I hear ya. Immediately when I 1st saw the thread I thought BS for a quick second but I figured that was the hater in me & I try to keep that heffa at bay.


I then though it could be because I know in 2 months time I have spent obscene amounts of money & I'm not even rich & if i was buying shoes that were 200-300 dollars a piece  on eBay or something I could rack up 50-60 pairs in 2 months time. 

I'm far from rich & if I can see a way to come close I know someone with more money than I have can do it easily.

It can be done if you think about it.


----------



## Cityfashionista

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> ...I agree with J'enay but a LOT of things speak to me and if I answered all of them, *I'd be broke. And no matter how much I try not to listen, I also have other things speaking to me - like a mortgage payment, some student loans, etc., and I'd rather regret a pair of shoes than something that has a real impact on my life.* I'm sure that she meant that within the context of purchasing things within one's means but I just wanted to reiterate that this is important, also.




You are right here. I need to figure out what these shoes are saying to me.

I have quite a few items that "spoke" to me but all they were saying is I'm cute but you'll never wear me so you should pass." I only heard the I'm cute part & now they sit with me unworn. :shame:


----------



## jenayb

NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> gasp the alti is like 1395 i think



Well. I'm definitely letting that wagon pass me by!


----------



## Cityfashionista

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> I guess I'm a skeptic and I don't have a problem admitting it -- I need PROOF! If she'd posted 90 photos (and they weren't all taken in the store room of a store), I'd have been the first to congratulate her. Even if she posted 80. But with like 5, I'm remaining a skeptic -- if I could bring myself to really care, that is



I need to be more of a skeptic at times.


----------



## PetitColibri

Cityfashionista said:


> I then though it could be because I know in 2 months time I have spent obscene amounts of money & I'm not even rich & if i was buying shoes that were 200-300 dollars a piece  on eBay or something I could rack up 50-60 pairs in 2 months time.
> 
> I'm far from rich & if I can see a way to come close I know someone with more money than I have can do it easily.
> 
> It can be done if you think about it.



I checked her on ebay and she had 22 recent feedbacks for buying CLs on ebay and most of them were really cheap ones like under 100$ 
so maybe she did buy at least 22 pairs if not 100


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

... Why is Saks NYC so unhelpful?


----------



## Cityfashionista

PetitColibri said:


> I checked her on ebay and she had 22 recent feedbacks for buying CLs on ebay and most of them were really cheap ones like under 100$
> so maybe she did buy at least 22 pairs if not 100



If she's buying pairs that are under 100 That definitely can be done.

Heck if I could find a bunch of under 100 loubies in my size I'd have at least twice as many as I do now.


----------



## Cityfashionista

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> ... Why is Saks NYC so unhelpful?




IKR?

I have a SA there if you need it.

Let me know.


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

Cityfashionista said:


> IKR?
> 
> I have a SA there if you need it.
> 
> Let me know.



Yes please - may I have some digits? I've waited for an hour for a call back (how busy can they be at 10am on a weekday, really?!) and when I called again, was told (in a huff, mind you) that they'd call me back. You'd think I was calling because they borrowed some money from me and weren't giving it back by the responses I'm getting... Not offering them a grand.


----------



## Cityfashionista

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> Yes please - may I have some digits? I've waited for an hour for a call back (how busy can they be at 10am on a weekday, really?!) and when I called again, was told (in a huff, mind you) that they'd call me back. You'd think I was calling because they borrowed some money from me and weren't giving it back by the responses I'm getting... Not offering them a grand.





I got a cell number of a SA that I'll pm you.


----------



## mmmoussighi

Cityfashionista said:


> I hear ya. Immediately when I 1st saw the thread I thought BS for a quick second but I figured that was the hater in me & *I try to keep that heffa at bay*.
> 
> 
> I then though it could be because I know in 2 months time I have spent obscene amounts of money & I'm not even rich & if i was buying shoes that were 200-300 dollars a piece  on eBay or something I could rack up 50-60 pairs in 2 months time.
> 
> I'm far from rich & if I can see a way to come close I know someone with more money than I have can do it easily.
> 
> It can be done if you think about it.


 
OMG!!!  I literally guffawed in my office when I read that!!!!!


----------



## Cityfashionista

mmmoussighi said:


> OMG!!!  I literally guffawed in my office when I read that!!!!!



 Jealousy is a ugly thing & I work too hard to try to look good.


----------



## mmmoussighi

Cityfashionista said:


> Jealousy is a ugly thing & I work too hard to try to look good.


 

Yeah, I hear you!


----------



## jenayb

Why is the SWS LD on saks.com? 

*Schnauz*, you are right. No one should live beyond their means. I definitely meant that if a shoe speaks to you, and you can respond with "yes I can afford you!" then you should buy it, lol.


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

jenaywins said:


> Why is the SWS LD on saks.com?
> 
> *Schnauz*, you are right. No one should live beyond their means. I definitely meant that if a shoe speaks to you, and you can respond with "yes I can afford you!" then you should buy it, lol.



To better tempt you with...


----------



## jenayb

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> To better tempt you with...


----------



## mishybelle

jenaywins said:


> Babe your feet are fine. I've seen pics.
> 
> Anyway, yeah I couldn't understand the price point of either style, but I digress. They are still both lovely.
> 
> The Tout popped up on Bluefly today in two colours, the framboise suede and sand suede, so I'm thinking that's a pretty strong indication that they will go on sale. And when they do, the black suede will be comin' home to mama.


 
Sand and fram??? I'm looking. NOW!!!!


----------



## mishybelle

^Nevermind, spoke too soon/got there too late. My size is soldout. Le sigh...


----------



## jenayb

mishybelle said:


> ^Nevermind, spoke too soon/got there too late. My size is soldout. Le sigh...


 
Don't worry about it babe.

They will go on sale.


----------



## NANI1972

jenaywins said:


> *Why is the SWS LD on saks.com?*
> 
> *Schnauz*, you are right. No one should live beyond their means. I definitely meant that if a shoe speaks to you, and you can respond with "yes I can afford you!" then you should buy it, lol.


 

Oy! A whole size run of them too!


----------



## jenayb

NANI1972 said:


> Oy! A whole size run of them too!


 
I know. Had the 20% FF been applicable, I'd be an owner.


----------



## KarenBorter

Saks has ... all sizes http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...ouboutin&N=306418049+4294912355&bmUID=i_tcaQs


----------



## karwood

KarenBorter said:


> Saks has ... all sizes http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...ouboutin&N=306418049+4294912355&bmUID=i_tcaQs



Of what? This is the link to Saks.com main page.


----------



## Dessye

karwood said:


> Of what? This is the link to Saks.com main page.


 
I think she means the SWS Lady Daf.


----------



## KarenBorter

karwood said:


> Of what? This is the link to Saks.com main page.



Sorry ... the Lady Daff Saba


----------



## Clooky001

Has anyone seen or got a pic of the red pigalili Plato?  The volcano is in the fall 2011 thread but not the red, unless I've missed it! Lol


----------



## karwood

Clooky001 said:


> Has anyone seen or got a pic of the red pigalili Plato?  The volcano is in the fall 2011 thread but not the red, unless I've missed it! Lol



I know it is not the PP, but you can get the idea. Now, the last I heard is that the PP will not be available in FO, only in volcano. On the other hand, the FO VM will be available for purchase.


----------



## Clooky001

karwood said:


> I know it is not the PP, but you can get the idea. Now, the last I heard is that the PP will not be available in FO, only in volcano. On the other hand, the FO VM will be available for purchase.



Thx karwood  - I was looking at that colour & hoping not  I wished they were all red the platform & spikes then they would be my UHG


----------



## PeepToe

Clooky001 said:


> Thx karwood  - I was looking at that colour & hoping not  I wished they were all red the platform & spikes then they would be my UHG



That would be perfect!


----------



## Clooky001

PeepToe said:


> That would be perfect!



It would ay.. . One day I may SO it if poss


----------



## PetitColibri

does someone know if the alti are coming back in black calf ?
  About the alti spikes, does someone know when they will be available and if the french stores will stock them ?


----------



## karwood

New Arrival in NM!! *Pampas 150 beige* $1395. Call Joe Hamersma at NM in San Francisco. PM me for contact info.








Stock pic;


----------



## KarenBorter

Called Robertson today to confirm the 140mm height on the Maggie and it is ... so that decides it for me, the order stands because I DO love that shoe and I will get pretty much "everyday" wear out of it ... *whew* glad that's settled and *Kar* isn't that shoe amazing?! I saw it at SCP and died at the detail of it


----------



## karwood

KarenBorter said:


> Called Robertson today to confirm the 140mm height on the Maggie and it is ... so that decides it for me, the order stands because I DO love that shoe and I will get pretty much "everyday" wear out of it ... *whew* glad that's settled and *Kar* isn't that shoe amazing?! I saw it at SCP and died at the detail of it



Did SCP have the Pampas peep-toes in beige?


----------



## KarenBorter

karwood said:


> Did SCP have the Pampas peep-toes in beige?



I *think* so ... old age and lots of pretty shoes have my mind clogged but I believed the one I held was beige and they had a black there.


----------



## karwood

KarenBorter said:


> I *think* so ... old age and lots of pretty shoes have my mind clogged but I believed the one I held was beige and they had a black there.



black? I thought they were only available in beige, cognac and white.


----------



## KarenBorter

karwood said:


> black? I thought they were only available in beige, cognac and white.


Hrm ... I could be mistaken ... it could have been cognac

eh, don't listen to me I was in a CL haze that night


----------



## BlondeBarbie

KarenBorter said:


> Called Robertson today to confirm the 140mm height on the Maggie and it is ... so that decides it for me, the order stands because I DO love that shoe and I will get pretty much "everyday" wear out of it ... *whew* glad that's settled and *Kar* isn't that shoe amazing?! I saw it at SCP and died at the detail of it


 

Wait, are they not getting 160s??


----------



## karwood

BlondeBarbie said:


> Wait, are they not getting 160s??



I know Madison is getting 160s.


----------



## KarenBorter

BlondeBarbie said:


> Wait, are they not getting 160s??



I asked if they were only getting the 140mm and the guy I spoke to said yes, 140mm. You can call though and ask to confirm


----------



## KarenBorter

BlondeBarbie said:


> Wait, are they not getting 160s??



and if they ARE getting 160's as well let me know so I can call back and make sure mine are the 140's


----------



## BlondeBarbie

KarenBorter said:


> and if they ARE getting 160's as well let me know so I can call back and make sure mine are the 140's


 
Haha ok. I'll call when I get off work & let you know what they say!!


----------



## PyAri

PetitColibri said:


> I would also like to know more about the 100 CLs end of story...
> 
> anyway, does someone know if the alti are coming back in black calf ?
> and with the spikes, does someone know when they will be available and if the french stores will stock them ?



While I'm killing time waiting for DBF to get out the shower so we can head out to dinner, I decided to look her up as well to see what these $100 shoes look like.  I'm not seeing the same figures from her positive feedback. 

$549.99
$480.00
$598.00
$350.00
$187.50
$1099.00
$153.06
$99.99
$479.00
$479.00
$415.00
$699.99
$1335.00
$510.00
$970.00 
That's just for the month of April from ebay, about $8400 I weeded through alot of Hermes and Chanel purchases as well.   Don't know why her thread got closed, but I don't doubt she's bought up alot of CLs in a short amount of time.  Some people pick a brand and get obsessive over it.


----------



## Cityfashionista

PyAri said:


> While I'm killing time waiting for DBF to get out the shower so we can head out to dinner, I decided to look her up as well to see what these $100 shoes look like.  I'm not seeing the same figures from her positive feedback.
> 
> $549.99
> $480.00
> $598.00
> $350.00
> $187.50
> $1099.00
> $153.06
> $99.99
> $479.00
> $479.00
> $415.00
> $699.99
> $1335.00
> $510.00
> $970.00
> That's just for the month of April from ebay, about $8400 I weeded through alot of Hermes and Chanel purchases as well.   Don't know why her thread got closed, but I don't doubt she's bought up alot of CLs in a short amount of time.  Some people pick a brand and get obsessive over it.



That's good to know.

I don't know the whole story but it sounds like her thread was closed because she made a different thread saying nasty things about TPFers? 

Perhaps she did that because folks were doubting her ability to buy 100 CLs in 2 months because they can't afford to?


----------



## gymangel812

ok i'm trying to get the maggie thing straight, who is getting the red/oyster and black/leopard maggie 140mm? i'd rather have 140 than 160 but just assumed every boutique would be getting the 160. i have my name on the list for the leopard maggie at madison but it looks like they're getting the 160mm.


----------



## dhampir2005

Hihi!

I have been absent all day as I had an awesome birthday celebration capped with tickets to the midnight Imax showing of Fast 5 (the new fast and the furious movie). So I've been napping since my classes ended at 12. Anyways, my "b-day" present to myself came in yesterday. I was tempted to wear them to dinner at Fogo, BUT as I've mentioned, my ankle has a cut on the back of the right foot and I bled not only on my black Magos but also my black patent fendis! I was able to get pretty much all of the blood out using a tip I found online (It's in the DIY thread if any of you ladies need it!) but I wasn't going to sacrifice the Maggies to the bloody shoe gods. So I bandaged up my ankle, stuck a "no rub" strip on the back of the fendis and wore those to dinner!

Anyways... here is a pic of my UHG shoe... the lilac Navy Maggies. I'm like 98% sure my tts CL size is a 37.5. These are a 38 and are tight.... like tighter than my 37.5 blue Mago tight. So for any ladies looking at getting the Maggies, I would recommend DEFINITELY sizing up 1/2 of a size. Hope you enjoy the pic! They are so gorgeous irl!

oh and *Pixiesparkle*, given the sizing issues with the Maggies, I'm going to take myself off the CM waitlist for the purple indigo and tell Reghan to give you the 38s! Actually I'll just tell her to let you decide, but really, I would definitely size up to the 38 in these... BRUTAL.


----------



## dhampir2005

LV is getting the red/oyster in a 140mm, I'm on the WL for those in the 37.5 and the 38. I'm not sure about the leopard.



gymangel812 said:


> ok i'm trying to get the maggie thing straight, who is getting the red/oyster and black/leopard maggie 140mm? i'd rather have 140 than 160 but just assumed every boutique would be getting the 160. i have my name on the list for the leopard maggie at madison but it looks like they're getting the 160mm.


----------



## Dessye

Cityfashionista said:


> That's good to know.
> 
> I don't know the whole story but it sounds like her thread was closed because she made a different thread saying nasty things about TPFers?
> 
> Perhaps she did that because folks were doubting her ability to buy 100 CLs in 2 months because they can't afford to?



Maybe she was annoyed, but I think she TOTALLY overreacted!  Just because someone doubts your purchasing power doesn't warrant saying nasty things about us!!


----------



## Cityfashionista

Dessye said:


> Maybe she was annoyed, but I think she TOTALLY overreacted!  Just because someone doubts your purchasing power doesn't warrant saying nasty things about us!!



You are absolutely right about that. Now hearing more of the story sounds like she was just a hateful mess.


----------



## Redsolecollect

I think it's funny that you guys are saying she overreacted. But let me clarify a few things, Alice has ordered more Louboutins in two months than most people would in a lifetime. As a close friend of hers I was a part of most of her purchases, helped with calling boutiques, calling Saks, Neiman, Barneys, ordering some for her since Barneys doesn't take international Amex, etc. I can definitely tell you she isn't exaggerating anything. And personally, if you ask me what does warrant her to say nasty things about you all, is the nasty demeanor and perception you all expressed on that Facebook status. And when I say you all, you who were involved in a negative way know who you are. And I mean, come on, going on her ebay and checking her latest feedback? And then pointing it out on the Facebook status? Seems immature considering most of you ladies are above 27. And you also forgot to check Bonanza, and if you'd like I'll forward you all the barneys, neiman, saks, louboutin boutiques, footcandy, etc.


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

Never mind


----------



## Swanky

Ladies, we don't allow gossiping like this.  There's a lot of off topic posts, please stay on topic.


----------



## KarenBorter

That's good to know about the Maggie. I am going to call and ask my SA her opinion since she's seen my foot now in many different CLs and ask what she thinks I should do. 

I am sorry about your foot though  that sucks  but I am glad you had a happy birthday and your shoes are amazing! 



dhampir2005 said:


> Hihi!
> 
> I have been absent all day as I had an awesome birthday celebration capped with tickets to the midnight Imax showing of Fast 5 (the new fast and the furious movie). So I've been napping since my classes ended at 12. Anyways, my "b-day" present to myself came in yesterday. I was tempted to wear them to dinner at Fogo, BUT as I've mentioned, my ankle has a cut on the back of the right foot and I bled not only on my black Magos but also my black patent fendis! I was able to get pretty much all of the blood out using a tip I found online (It's in the DIY thread if any of you ladies need it!) but I wasn't going to sacrifice the Maggies to the bloody shoe gods. So I bandaged up my ankle, stuck a "no rub" strip on the back of the fendis and wore those to dinner!
> 
> Anyways... here is a pic of my UHG shoe... the lilac Navy Maggies. I'm like 98% sure my tts CL size is a 37.5. These are a 38 and are tight.... like tighter than my 37.5 blue Mago tight. So for any ladies looking at getting the Maggies, I would recommend DEFINITELY sizing up 1/2 of a size. Hope you enjoy the pic! They are so gorgeous irl!
> 
> oh and *Pixiesparkle*, given the sizing issues with the Maggies, I'm going to take myself off the CM waitlist for the purple indigo and tell Reghan to give you the 38s! Actually I'll just tell her to let you decide, but really, I would definitely size up to the 38 in these... BRUTAL.


----------



## KarenBorter

gymangel812 said:


> ok i'm trying to get the maggie thing straight, who is getting the red/oyster and black/leopard maggie 140mm? i'd rather have 140 than 160 but just assumed every boutique would be getting the 160. i have my name on the list for the leopard maggie at madison but it looks like they're getting the 160mm.



LV and Robertson are getting the 140mm (posted by another tPF member) I called Robertson today and confirmed that they are getting the 140mm which is great, I don't need another 6.3" heel in my life right now


----------



## SassySarah

Alrighty then. I'm in Vegas in a couple weeks. Any new boutique exclusives that anyone knows of? Also does Nordies there carry CL? I'm thinking no but can't remember for sure.


----------



## LavenderIce

SassySarah said:


> Alrighty then. I'm in Vegas in a couple weeks. Any new boutique exclusives that anyone knows of? Also does Nordies there carry CL? I'm thinking no but can't remember for sure.



The Nordies at Fashion Show Mall does not carry CL.  Have fun on your trip!


----------



## SophieLov

Hi everyone!! 
I have been away for soo long I have alot of catching up to do, I just ordered the Bianca in amethyst from Vegas  I ordered them on Thursday so o should get them next week


----------



## SassySarah

SophieLov said:


> Hi everyone!!
> I have been away for soo long I have alot of catching up to do, I just ordered the Bianca in amethyst from Vegas  I ordered them on Thursday so o should get them next week



Congrats!  Shoe twin!  They are absolutely STUNNING!


----------



## SophieLov

SassySarah said:


> Congrats!  Shoe twin!  They are absolutely STUNNING!



Oh really!! Yay!! Thanks sarah I'm off to stalk your thread to see if I can find them, I love biancas and I love purple I was a little nervous about the color being darker than I'm expecting though..


----------



## PeepToe

SophieLov said:


> Hi everyone!!
> I have been away for soo long I have alot of catching up to do, I just ordered the Bianca in amethyst from Vegas  I ordered them on Thursday so o should get them next week



Congrats! I tried them on in Miami yesterday and they are amazing!


----------



## SophieLov

Weeee  *Peep*


----------



## carlinha

:back2topic:

i thought i would be able to resist the new winter trash coming out for Fall 2011, but after seeing the pics on the NM wesbite... i don't know if i can


----------



## SophieLov

carlinha said:


> :back2topic:
> 
> i thought i would be able to resist the new winter trash coming out for Fall 2011, but after seeing the pics on the NM wesbite... i don't know if i can



oooh they are mighty pretty! I love the black velvet ones!!  I think you'll make the right choice you always do


----------



## Clooky001

carlinha said:


> :back2topic:
> 
> i thought i would be able to resist the new winter trash coming out for Fall 2011, but after seeing the pics on the NM wesbite... i don't know if i can



Heheh.... I was thinking the same  but my naughty SA sent me the pics & now i want both - the black velvet & gold python... Woops  
I want the gold one now thou, it would look lovely with some of my summery clothes


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

Clooky001 said:


> Heheh.... I was thinking the same  but my naughty SA sent me the pics & now i want both - the black velvet & gold python... Woops
> I want the gold one now thou, it would look lovely with some of my summery clothes



...can you post those photos?  I've actually not seen a single thing in the Fall collection yet that I'm like, "MUST HAVE!"


----------



## jenayb

carlinha said:


> :back2topic:
> 
> i thought i would be able to resist the new winter trash coming out for Fall 2011, but after seeing the pics on the NM wesbite... i don't know if i can





I believe LV is getting these, if I'm not mistaken... I wonder who will get them first, the boutique or NM to fulfill their preorders..


----------



## SassySarah

SophieLov said:


> Oh really!! Yay!! Thanks sarah I'm off to stalk your thread to see if I can find them, I love biancas and I love purple I was a little nervous about the color being darker than I'm expecting though..



Yikes I am way behind. I have about 8 pairs I need to reveal and update. Maybe tomorrow. Sorry!


----------



## hazeltt

SassySarah said:


> Yikes I am way behind. I have about 8 pairs I need to reveal and update. Maybe tomorrow. Sorry!




8 pairs?! I can't wait to see!!


----------



## jeshika

SassySarah said:


> Yikes I am way behind. I have about 8 pairs I need to reveal and update. Maybe tomorrow. Sorry!



EIGHT?!?! 

can't wait *Sassy*!!!!!


----------



## SophieLov

I agree  8 pairs woohoo! I'm sad I got an email from Vegas saying my card declined through visa for the biancas when I ordered them Thursday and the charged me the charge is still there and visa won't release the funds  I'll have to get on the phone to my bank LV is holding them at least.


----------



## Dessye

SassySarah said:


> Yikes I am way behind. I have about 8 pairs I need to reveal and update. Maybe tomorrow. Sorry!





Can't wait!!  You beat me, I have 5


----------



## jeshika

Dessye said:


> Can't wait!!  You beat me, I have 5



5, *Dess*?


----------



## AEGIS

carlinha said:


> :back2topic:
> 
> i thought i would be able to resist the new winter trash coming out for Fall 2011, but after seeing the pics on the NM wesbite... i don't know if i can




they sent me that email too.  i don't have any trash styles but i really like them


----------



## AEGIS

i did a search and does anyone have any pics of the red oyster maggie?


----------



## jenayb

AEGIS said:


> i did a search and does anyone have any pics of the red oyster maggie?



I think we are all still waiting on this elusive pic.


----------



## AEGIS

jenaywins said:


> I think we are all still waiting on this elusive pic.




oh ok.  i thought i was going nuts!


----------



## jenayb

AEGIS said:


> oh ok.  i thought i was going nuts!





Nope! It definitely hasn't been posted yet.  

From what I've heard, though, the red will be a darker red rather than a light, orange-y red... Sounds scrumptious to me.


----------



## AEGIS

jenaywins said:


> Nope! It definitely hasn't been posted yet.
> 
> From what I've heard, though, the red will be a darker red rather than a light, orange-y red... Sounds scrumptious to me.



hmmm like an oxblood red? i prefer that to the orange-y red.


----------



## jenayb

AEGIS said:


> hmmm like an oxblood red? i prefer that to the orange-y red.



I'm hoping so. If that were the case, I would be all OVER that shoe! :worthy:


----------



## Dessye

jeshika said:


> 5, *Dess*?



Yeah, last 5 for a while, hopefully..no,no, DEFINITELY!  Those Maggies and MBPs can take their time to come in, the longer the better!!!


----------



## Dessye

SophieLov said:


> Hi everyone!!
> I have been away for soo long I have alot of catching up to do, I just ordered the Bianca in amethyst from Vegas  I ordered them on Thursday so o should get them next week



Yippee!!!! Congrats --- another shoe twin!


----------



## Dessye

Sorry to hear about your CC troubles, *SophieLov*!   Hopefully your bank will release the funds tout de suite and you can get those delicious Biancas!


----------



## karwood

Anyone still in search of a pair of *Grenadine WS Altadama*, NM in San Francisco just received their shipment today. Call and ask Joe Hamersma.


----------



## heatherB

^I tried on the Grenadine WS AD at NM Tyson's Saturday. The color is lighter than I expected, sort of a hot pink. They were tre belle.


----------



## inspiredgem

I'm kicking myself for missing out on the RB Watersnake AD's.


----------



## Dessye

inspiredgem said:


> I'm kicking myself for missing out on the RB Watersnake AD's.


 
Me too!!!!   I just tried on the royal blue color (in suede) yesterday and the color is amazing!!!


----------



## clothingguru

Has any one heard anything from Mount about the *RB suede BALOTA*? 
Im still patiently waiting for them to receive their shipment


----------



## Dessye

Stanley Korshak just got in (I think) the grenadine AD but it looks like the dye didn't take completely:

http://www.stanleykorshak.com/infostore/ca.cart.asp?maincat=Shoes&sAction=DisplayDetails&pid=3501


----------



## jenayb

Here is a picture of the Grenadine AD that my SA sent me on Friday. I will definitely not be buying, as the colour leaves much to be desired, for me personally anyway. I was expecting something much darker and vibrant.


----------



## clothingguru

jenaywins said:


> Here is a picture of the Grenadine AD that my SA sent me on Friday. I will definitely not be buying, as the colour leaves much to be desired, for me personally anyway. I was expecting something much darker and vibrant.


^ HMM that differs a lot from all the other vibrant pics of them  
Im surprised that there has been no posts yet of any TPF'ers with them. I was hoping to see some pics first of the color of different pairs before buying because of all the warnings of discoloration. Some pairs seem ok and then this one below...not so much


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

Jenay: OMG !! 
This photo is really disappointing!
There is a great difference btw the one shown in Stanely Korshak web page ..


----------



## Dessye

clothingguru said:


> ^ HMM that differs a lot from all the other vibrant pics of them
> Im surprised that there has been no posts yet of any TPF'ers with them. I was hoping to see some pics first of the color of different pairs before buying because of all the warnings of discoloration. Some pairs seem ok and then this one below...not so much


 
If you're considering buying, make sure you get the SA to send you many pics in a well-lit place.  The ones I saw at Madison were definitely lighter --- like the dye didn't completely take.  This was made more obvious as it was paired with a well-dyed bikini clutch.


----------



## Clooky001

That colour is more off a off pinky lilic... Not liking either.
Compare it to the stock pic & it's nothing like it... Really disappointed as been waiting for these, hope all the shipments aren't like that


----------



## jenayb

^SeDuCTive^ said:


> Jenay: OMG !!
> This photo is really disappointing!
> There is a great difference btw the one shown in Stanely Korshak web page ..


 
Yes. VERY disappointing!


----------



## jenayb

Clooky001 said:


> That colour is more off a off pinky lilic... Not liking either.
> Compare it to the stock pic & it's nothing like it... Really disappointed as been waiting for these, hope all the shipments aren't like that


 
Stock pics seem to be notoriously off-colour... 

*CG*, it seems like each pair is going to be different due to dye variations. And I know that applies to all exotics, but this batch of Grenadine seems to be particularly affected. My SA told me that every pair he has is different. I was excited for these, but honestly... I'll stick with my Jade ADs.


----------



## erinmiyu

unrelated to the current topic (sorry!) but i wanted to post a picture of these because i don't think there's been a mod pic. i REALLY loved these (but for the price and trendiness will pass), and found them way more comfortable than even some of my 120s. the sizing seemed very true to size, even perhaps you could go a half size down depending on your foot. 

4A:


----------



## clothingguru

Dessye said:


> If you're considering buying, make sure you get the SA to send you many pics in a well-lit place.  The ones I saw at Madison were definitely lighter --- like the dye didn't completely take.  This was made more obvious as it was paired with a well-dyed bikini clutch.



Oh really? Thanks for the heads up! I heard that a lot of them didnt take to the color too well and that they have patches of light discoloration like they are faded.  Sucks when you have to investigate every pair. Oh well i guess ill have to decide if i still want them now.


----------



## Dessye

erinmiyu said:


> unrelated to the current topic (sorry!) but i wanted to post a picture of these because i don't think there's been a mod pic. i REALLY loved these (but for the price and trendiness will pass), and found them way more comfortable than even some of my 120s. the sizing seemed very true to size, even perhaps you could go a half size down depending on your foot.
> 
> 4A:


 
Totally LOVE that positano(?sp) python!  If it comes in AD --- then


----------



## clothingguru

jenaywins said:


> Stock pics seem to be notoriously off-colour...
> 
> *CG*, it seems like each pair is going to be different due to dye variations. And I know that applies to all exotics, but this batch of Grenadine seems to be particularly affected. My SA told me that every pair he has is different. I was excited for these, but honestly... I'll stick with my Jade ADs.



Ya i think ill stick with my jade jenny's they are very saturated in color. I was expecting this for the grenadine as well. I was SOOO excited for these too!  Oh well...


----------



## jeshika

clothingguru said:


> Ya i think ill stick with my jade jenny's they are very saturated in color. I was expecting this for the grenadine as well. I was SOOO excited for these too!  Oh well...



me too, *R*! i was so disappointed when i saw IRL pictures of the grenadine. :cry:


----------



## clothingguru

jeshika said:


> me too, *R*! i was so disappointed when i saw IRL pictures of the grenadine. :cry:


 Well i guess its good for our wallets


----------



## karwood

jenaywins said:


> Here is a picture of the Grenadine AD that my SA sent me on Friday. I will definitely not be buying, as the colour leaves much to be desired, for me personally anyway. I was expecting something much darker and vibrant.






Clooky001 said:


> That colour is more off a off pinky lilic... Not liking either.
> Compare it to the stock pic & it's nothing like it... Really disappointed as been waiting for these, hope all the shipments aren't like that



My SA posted this pic of the grenadine WS AD on his FB. I have heard the color looks like it is fading in patches IRL:


----------



## KarenBorter

karwood said:


> My SA posted this pic of the grenadine WS AD on his FB. I have heard the color looks like it is fading in patches IRL:



*MadameElle *went to see them IRL and said that she decided not to get them because the color was so inconsistent and there were white spots. I think this color is just really hard coupled with the process of the WS in general I mean even my Bianca's are uneven colored in spots. I still wouldn't get them though it seems like the inconsistency in THIS shoe is really noticeable.


----------



## jenayb

karwood said:


> My SA posted this pic of the grenadine WS AD on his FB. I have heard the color looks like it is fading in patches IRL:


 
Good lord. The colour of this shoe and the colour of the shoe from my SA look completely different. Pass.


----------



## clothingguru

karwood said:


> My SA posted this pic of the grenadine WS AD on his FB. I have heard the color looks like it is fading in patches IRL:


I wonder if they were sprayed with apple guard or the melatonan spray if if would make the color look more even? Cause when i sprayed my Grey Nabuck Ad's the color went a tad darker and they looked very even and saturated. Hmmm prob not something to bank on tho


----------



## hazeltt

clothingguru said:


> Has any one heard anything from Mount about the *RB suede BALOTA*?
> Im still patiently waiting for them to receive their shipment



Me tooo!! It's been forever and a day! 



jenaywins said:


> Here is a picture of the Grenadine AD that my SA sent me on Friday. I will definitely not be buying, as the colour leaves much to be desired, for me personally anyway. I was expecting something much darker and vibrant.



 I think this is the worst I have seen so far.


----------



## carlinha

all of the grenadine WS AD pics i have seen have been terrible.  that's why i passed on them.


----------



## Dessye

Clooky001 said:


> That colour is more off a off pinky lilic... Not liking either.
> Compare it to the stock pic & it's nothing like it... Really disappointed as been waiting for these, hope all the shipments aren't like that


 
To me, the shoe in the stock photo doesn't look like the dye has taken that well either


----------



## Dessye

clothingguru said:


> I wonder if they were sprayed with apple guard or the melatonan spray if if would make the color look more even? Cause when i sprayed my Grey Nabuck Ad's the color went a tad darker and they looked very even and saturated. Hmmm prob not something to bank on tho


 
I do believe this would work....but ladies please don't try this on account of me --- I don't want to be responsible for any ruined shoes   But I can say that this worked for me too: my jade ADs.  Of course, I may have oversprayed them because now they are tighter on me


----------



## Dessye

carlinha said:


> all of the grenadine WS AD pics i have seen have been terrible. that's why i passed on them.


 
I agree.  They should have used the WS from the batch used to make the Bikini clutches.  The ones I've seen of the grenadine Bikini are very well dyed.  Why didn't they use a well-dyed batch for the more important item???  How many grenadine shoes would be sold vs. grenadine clutches!!


----------



## karwood

I just received my Pampas and I wanted to share some pics showing off the amazing details on these shoes. The laser cut-out floral panel  is so detailed, meticulous and intricated. Now this is what I call a work of art!


----------



## jeshika

*karwood*, the pampas look GORGEOUS on you!  all that detailing is gorgeous!


----------



## PeepToe

karwood said:


> I just received my Pampas and I wanted to share some pics showing off the amazing details on these shoes. The laser cut-out floral panel  is so detailed, meticulous and intricated. Now this is what I call a work of art!


I love them!


----------



## jeshika

Dessye said:


> I agree.  They should have used the WS from the batch used to make the Bikini clutches.  The ones I've seen of the grenadine Bikini are very well dyed.  Why didn't they use a well-dyed batch for the more important item???  How many grenadine shoes would be sold vs. grenadine clutches!!



i absolutely agree. the grenadine on the clutches are lovely!


----------



## hazeltt

karwood said:


> I just received my Pampas and I wanted to share some pics showing off the amazing details on these shoes. The laser cut-out floral panel  is so detailed, meticulous and intricated. Now this is what I call a work of art!



They're so beautiful! I've never realized the detailing on these in the stock photos.


----------



## jenayb

karwood said:


> I just received my Pampas and I wanted to share some pics showing off the amazing details on these shoes. The laser cut-out floral panel is so detailed, meticulous and intricated. Now this is what I call a work of art!


 


They are beautiful on you, *K*. Now that is a great surprise purchase!

How did you size?


----------



## karwood

Thank you *Jeshika, Peeptoe and hazel*!



jenaywins said:


> They are beautiful on you, *K*. Now that is a great surprise purchase!
> 
> How did you size?



Thank you!!  I got these in size 39 (1/2 size up)


----------



## mal

*Karwood*, they are gorgeous!!!


----------



## jenayb

karwood said:


> Thank you *Jeshika, Peeptoe and hazel*!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!!  I got these in size 39 (1/2 size up)


 
Really! Sized up, eh!  

They are absolutely stunning on you, really.


----------



## NANI1972

karwood said:


> I just received my Pampas and I wanted to share some pics showing off the amazing details on these shoes. The laser cut-out floral panel is so detailed, meticulous and intricated. Now this is what I call a work of art!


 Wow! These are absolutely stunning! Love them on you Kar!


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

*Karwood* : A real work of ART ! Congrats ..


----------



## karwood

Thank you *mal, seductive* and *NANI*!



jenaywins said:


> Really! Sized up, eh!
> 
> They are absolutely stunning on you, really.



Are you gonna get a pair? I need a shoe twin!


----------



## jenayb

karwood said:


> Thank you *mal, seductive* and *NANI*!
> 
> 
> 
> Are you gonna get a pair? I need a shoe twin!


 
Enabler!


----------



## carlinha

Dessye said:


> I agree. They should have used the WS from the batch used to make the Bikini clutches. The ones I've seen of the grenadine Bikini are very well dyed. Why didn't they use a well-dyed batch for the more important item??? How many grenadine shoes would be sold vs. grenadine clutches!!


 
i agree they should have saved the better WS batch for the shoes and not the clutch!  here's a pic of them side by side


----------



## carlinha

karwood said:


> I just received my Pampas and I wanted to share some pics showing off the amazing details on these shoes. The laser cut-out floral panel is so detailed, meticulous and intricated. Now this is what I call a work of art!


 
*kar*, stunning, just stunning... you're tempting me!!!


----------



## Cityfashionista

Dessye said:


> If you're considering buying, make sure you get the SA to send you many pics in a well-lit place.  The ones I saw at Madison were definitely lighter --- like the dye didn't completely take.  This was made more obvious as it was paired with a well-dyed bikini clutch.





Clooky001 said:


> That colour is more off a off pinky lilic... Not liking either.
> Compare it to the stock pic & it's nothing like it... Really disappointed as been waiting for these, hope all the shipments aren't like that





jenaywins said:


> Yes. VERY disappointing!



I found the same thing when I went to Madison. Its why I passed on them  

The picture my SA sent me was better than IRL though.



erinmiyu said:


> unrelated to the current topic (sorry!) but i wanted to post a picture of these because i don't think there's been a mod pic. i REALLY loved these (but for the price and trendiness will pass), and found them way more comfortable than even some of my 120s. the sizing seemed very true to size, even perhaps you could go a half size down depending on your foot.
> 
> 4A:



I love these!  Did you buy them?



clothingguru said:


> Oh really? Thanks for the heads up! I heard that a lot of them didnt take to the color too well and that they have patches of light discoloration like they are faded.  Sucks when you have to investigate every pair. Oh well i guess ill have to decide if i still want them now.



I hope you get a good pair *CG*


----------



## surlygirl

love the pampas, *karwood*! gorgeous on you!

tried the grenadine ws altadama this weekend, and the pair i tried weren't as bad as the pair *carlinha *posted, but they weren't as vibrant as the cluth pictured either. it is shame because it really is an amazing color when properly saturated.


----------



## Cityfashionista

karwood said:


> I just received my Pampas and I wanted to share some pics showing off the amazing details on these shoes. The laser cut-out floral panel  is so detailed, meticulous and intricated. Now this is what I call a work of art!




 Beautiful!


----------



## Dessye

karwood said:


> I just received my Pampas and I wanted to share some pics showing off the amazing details on these shoes. The laser cut-out floral panel is so detailed, meticulous and intricated. Now this is what I call a work of art!


 
Wow!!!!   They are stunning on you!!!!


----------



## **shoelover**

karwood said:


> I just received my Pampas and I wanted to share some pics showing off the amazing details on these shoes. The laser cut-out floral panel  is so detailed, meticulous and intricated. Now this is what I call a work of art!




these are stunning! I'm loving the detail on them and they are gorgeous on you!


----------



## clothingguru

Dessye said:


> I do believe this would work....but ladies please don't try this on account of me --- I don't want to be responsible for any ruined shoes   But I can say that this worked for me too: my jade ADs.  Of course, I may have oversprayed them because now they are tighter on me



Yes i believe it would too. But you never know so its good not to bank on like you said


----------



## clothingguru

karwood said:


> I just received my Pampas and I wanted to share some pics showing off the amazing details on these shoes. The laser cut-out floral panel  is so detailed, meticulous and intricated. Now this is what I call a work of art!



GORGEOUS kar! They look stunning on you! Congrats!


----------



## BijouBleu

*Karwood* - those look stunning on you! But then.......what doesn't?


----------



## clothingguru

carlinha said:


> i agree they should have saved the better WS batch for the shoes and not the clutch!  here's a pic of them side by side


Omg this picture makes me WANT both!  I DO love this color im just SOOO nervous about getting them and being so disappointed  Plus the fact that i live in Canada usually doesnt give me ample time for return within the specified time. Id have to find the perfect pair at a dept. store


----------



## clothingguru

Cityfashionista said:


> I found the same thing when I went to Madison. Its why I passed on them
> 
> The picture my SA sent me was better than IRL though.
> 
> 
> 
> I love these!  Did you buy them?
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you get a good pair *CG*


Thanks hun  ME too! I really want them im just so turned off by the fact i may get a really discolored pair


----------



## clothingguru

hazeltt said:


> Me tooo!! It's been forever and a day!



I know!!!!! OY!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

karwood said:


> I just received my Pampas and I wanted to share some pics showing off the amazing details on these shoes. The laser cut-out floral panel  is so detailed, meticulous and intricated. Now this is what I call a work of art!



...they look gorgeous on you !!


----------



## Dessye

clothingguru said:


> Omg this picture makes me WANT both!  I DO love this color im just SOOO nervous about getting them and being so disappointed  Plus the fact that i live in Canada usually doesnt give me ample time for return within the specified time. *Id have to find the perfect pair at a dept. store*


 
Call around and ask SAs to send pics to you.  Might be a lot of work, but you may find your perfect pair!  Good luck!


----------



## clothingguru

Dessye said:


> Call around and ask SAs to send pics to you.  Might be a lot of work, but you may find your perfect pair!  Good luck!



Thank you


----------



## SassySarah

karwood said:


> I just received my Pampas and I wanted to share some pics showing off the amazing details on these shoes. The laser cut-out floral panel  is so detailed, meticulous and intricated. Now this is what I call a work of art!



Karwood the Pampas are absolutely stunning!  Indeed a work of art, congrats!


----------



## karwood

*City, Dessye, Bijou, CG, shoelover, surly, Carla, Sassy and SC*


----------



## yazziestarr

Dont know if this is new news but the black on black Lady peep spikes are up on the website if anyone's looking

35.5s already sold out

http://us.christianlouboutin.com/lady-peep-calf-17714.html


----------



## jeshika

yazziestarr said:


> Dont know if this is new news but the black on black Lady peep spikes are up on the website if anyone's looking
> 
> 35.5s already sold out
> 
> http://us.christianlouboutin.com/lady-peep-calf-17714.html



haha of course, my size is the first to go! 

no temptation this way, i guess?


----------



## PeepToe

Oh man, I had a 35 lady peep on in the boutique! I think my H would off me tonight. So I must stay away!


----------



## clothingguru

PeepToe said:


> Oh man, I had a 35 lady peep on in the boutique! I think my H would off me tonight. So I must stay away!


Im still not sure if i like the old LP spikes with the silver spikes versus the black on black spikes. I think i like the Silver better ?


----------



## mmmoussighi

jeshika said:


> haha of course, my size is the first to go!
> 
> no temptation this way, i guess?


 

But they still have my size.    Oh, no, this could get ugly............  (Luckily, I'm pretty sure I'd fall on my arse should I attempt the 150s again - the MBBs were a fail.)


----------



## candyapples88

clothingguru said:


> Im still not sure if i like the old LP spikes with the silver spikes versus the black on black spikes. I think i like the Silver better ?



I like the silver better because they stand out. However I like the black on black for the pigalili.


----------



## clothingguru

candyapples88 said:


> I like the silver better because they stand out. However I like the black on black for the pigalili.



Ya i agree.


----------



## KarenBorter

There are LOTS of new styles on the website ... *sigh* I have to stay off the site lest my will power goes "buy buy"


----------



## jeshika

ooohhh the pretty madame butterfly pump in purple!


----------



## KarenBorter

jeshika said:


> ooohhh the pretty madame butterfly pump in purple!



Did you see the price though? 

I am personally in love with the Bibi ... and they have my size and stuff


----------



## yazziestarr

jeshika said:


> haha of course, my size is the first to go!
> 
> no temptation this way, i guess?


aww your tiny tootsies cant fit a 35 they would look so cute on you little feet! and I know you likey the spikies!



clothingguru said:


> Im still not sure if i like the old LP spikes with the silver spikes versus the black on black spikes. I think i like the Silver better ?


Idk I didnt think I was going to like the black on black but the more I see it the more I do, but no doubt the silver stands out more. 



KarenBorter said:


> There are LOTS of new styles on the website ... *sigh* I have to stay off the site lest my will power goes "buy buy"


OMG I was directed to the LPs from twitter and didnt even notice the other styles til now amethyst bibis and mbp100s....


----------



## PeepToe

clothingguru said:


> Im still not sure if i like the old LP spikes with the silver spikes versus the black on black spikes. I think i like the Silver better ?



The silver really stands out more. However there is just something about those blacks spikes that I can't stop thinking about. I told myself that I wouldn't go for black spikes after the silver alti spikes though. Why do I have to love both!


----------



## gymangel812

oops may have bought the LP spikes:shame:

not sure if i should stick with the LP or go with the alti... alti is a bit higher (10mm does it even make a difference at that point though, lol) i think i might like spikes + peep a bit better... what does everyone else prefer?


----------



## Dessye

^^^


 Congrats on 'accidentally' pulling the trigger!!!! :giggles:


----------



## clothingguru

PeepToe said:


> The silver really stands out more. However there is just something about those blacks spikes that I can't stop thinking about. I told myself that I wouldn't go for black spikes after the silver alti spikes though. Why do I have to love both!



Haha thats the way it is isnt it 
i may come to love the blk/blk as well


----------



## clothingguru

gymangel812 said:


> oops may have bought the LP spikes:shame:
> 
> not sure if i should stick with the LP or go with the alti... alti is a bit higher (10mm does it even make a difference at that point though, lol) i think i might like spikes + peep a bit better... what does everyone else prefer?



yay!  cant wait to see them!


----------



## Dessye

I prefer black/black spikes LP, fer sure!


----------



## gymangel812

Dessye said:


> ^^^
> 
> 
> Congrats on 'accidentally' pulling the trigger!!!! :giggles:


it happening wayyy too many times recently! i needed a pair of spikes and have patiently held out ever since VP spikes came out.


----------



## clothingguru

yazziestarr said:


> aww your tiny tootsies cant fit a 35 they would look so cute on you little feet! and I know you likey the spikies!
> 
> 
> Idk I didnt think I was going to like the black on black but the more I see it the more I do, but no doubt the silver stands out more.
> 
> 
> OMG I was directed to the LPs from twitter and didnt even notice the other styles til now amethyst bibis and mbp100s....



Ya i totally think its going to be a shoe that grows on me.


----------



## pixiesparkle

I don't know why but although amethyst is a stunning colour, I don't really like it in suede on the Bibi..I actually prefer the violet Bibi from last season..it was darker and I feel would be easier to wear..Constantly telling myself, it's winter in Australia now and likely going to be a wet winter, I should stay away from suede


----------



## Dessye

pixiesparkle said:


> I don't know why but although amethyst is a stunning colour, I don't really like it in suede on the Bibi..I actually prefer the violet Bibi from last season..it was darker and I feel would be easier to wear..Constantly telling myself, it's winter in Australia now and *likely going to be a wet winter, I should stay away from suede*


 
Have you heard of Meltonian???


----------



## pixiesparkle

Dessye said:


> Have you heard of Meltonian???


Yes indeed I have!even so.. I worry too much about damaging them that I don't dare wear them out unless the weather is perfectly clear..when I say wet I mean long rainny days, that can't be good for precious CLs 
I'm trying to find out which European boutiques will be carrying the Purple watersnake Bibi..If I manage to find one that ships to Australia I might get that instead


----------



## PetitColibri

does anyone knows if the VP will come in black with black spikes ?

about the alti with the black spikes, do they come in 140 ? anyone knows if the french stores will have them ?

I missed the studded VP with silver spikes I'm so sad:cry:


----------



## Hipployta

pixiesparkle said:


> Yes indeed I have!even so.. I worry too much about damaging them that I don't dare wear them out unless the weather is perfectly clear..when I say wet I mean long rainny days, that can't be good for precious CLs
> I'm trying to find out which European boutiques will be carrying the Purple watersnake Bibi..If I manage to find one that ships to Australia I might get that instead



What wait? Purple watersnake Bibi...why is this my first time hearing about this?????

I must research now


----------



## pixiesparkle

Hipployta said:


> What wait? Purple watersnake Bibi...why is this my first time hearing about this?????
> 
> I must research now


I emailed CL customer service..:cry:sadly they said European boutiques did not order the Bibi in watersnake!! I'm so confused because *Clooky *saw them at the trunk show and she lives in the UK??


----------



## jeshika

PetitColibri said:


> does anyone knows if the VP will come in black with black spikes ?
> 
> about the alti with the black spikes, do they come in 140 ? anyone knows if the french stores will have them ?
> 
> I missed the studded VP with silver spikes I'm so sad:cry:



For now only the Yolanda comes with black/black spikes.

None of the UK boutiques are receiving the Alti Spike in the 140. not sure about the French boutiques.


----------



## PeepToe

pixiesparkle said:


> I emailed CL customer service..:cry:sadly they said European boutiques did not order the Bibi in watersnake!! I'm so confused because *Clooky *saw them at the trunk show and she lives in the UK??



My local NM had a spring trunk show and then only carried about 5 out of the 20-25 styles that they showed. It was disappointing!


----------



## missgiannina

what would you guys get the alti spike or the lady peep spike?


----------



## PeepToe

I would get the Alti spike. I love the 160 height and the closed toe with spikes. It really depends on your foot though. They both have tight toe boxes and I am more comfortable in the Alti.


----------



## candyapples88

The boutiques are receiving the purple WS Bambou, which is a hybrid of the Banana and Bibi. Madison, Robertson, and the eboutique will be receiving those.

The Bianca is also coming in the amethyst WS opaco and Horatio, Vegas and Dallas are getting these.

I don't think the boutiques are receiving the purple WS Bibi...perhaps just the dept. stores.....??


----------



## yazziestarr

anyone know where the black/black yolanda spikes are available or if they are already available?


----------



## candyapples88

OMG  New at Madison!!


----------



## karwood

*NEW ARRIVALS AT MADISON*

Fifi Strass 100mm Suede Burma Hematite $3295

Fifi Strass 100mm Suede Burma Light Peach $3295

Gozul Strass Flat Suede Burma Hematite $2695 

Lady Peep 150mm Kid Black $895

Bianca 140mm Pony Leopard Mini Chad $995 

Bibi 140mm Suede Royal Chartreuse $795

Bibi 140mm Suede Royal Camel $795

Bianca 140mm Kid Camel $795 

Manchon 120mm Suede Royal Black $1095 

Belle 85mm Calf VIP Cuoio Black $895 

Elisa 100mm Metal Patent Calf Rouge $595 

Elisa 100mm Patent Calf Black $595 

Mater Claude 85mm Patent Nude $695


----------



## karwood

Couple pics of the new arrivals at Madison:

Bibi 140mm Suede Royal Chartreuse 







Bibi 140mm Suede Royal Camel






Manchon 120mm Suede Royal Black






Elisa 100mm Metal Patent Calf Rouge






Fifi Strass 100mm Suede Burma Light Peach


----------



## NANI1972

yazziestarr said:


> anyone know where the black/black yolanda spikes are available or if they are already available?


 
Yazzie, try St. Honore!


----------



## r6girl2005

oh my...



candyapples88 said:


> OMG  New at Madison!!
> 
> View attachment 1397916


----------



## CelticLuv

candyapples88 said:


> OMG  New at Madison!!
> 
> View attachment 1397916



what's is the price for these gorgeous ladies??


----------



## candyapples88

celticluv said:


> what's is the price for these gorgeous ladies??



995


----------



## Raffaluv

candyapples88 said:


> OMG  New at Madison!!
> 
> View attachment 1397916


 


OMG!!! Thank you for posting.....I think i'm in LOVE!!


----------



## yazziestarr

NANI1972 said:


> Yazzie, try St. Honore!



Thanks *Nani*! I was kinda hoping not to do a bank transfer but if I must at least st. Honore was super helpful the last time I ordered.


----------



## Dessye

candyapples88 said:


> OMG  New at Madison!!
> 
> View attachment 1397916


 
I know!!! I DIE!


----------



## Dessye

karwood said:


> Couple pics of the new arrivals at Madison:
> 
> Bibi 140mm Suede Royal Chartreuse
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bibi 140mm Suede Royal Camel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manchon 120mm Suede Royal Black
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Elisa 100mm Metal Patent Calf Rouge
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fifi Strass 100mm Suede Burma Light Peach


 


karwood said:


> *NEW ARRIVALS AT MADISON*
> 
> Fifi Strass 100mm Suede Burma Hematite $3295
> 
> Fifi Strass 100mm Suede Burma Light Peach $3295
> 
> Gozul Strass Flat Suede Burma Hematite $2695
> 
> Lady Peep 150mm Kid Black $895
> 
> Bianca 140mm Pony Leopard Mini Chad $995
> 
> Bibi 140mm Suede Royal Chartreuse $795
> 
> Bibi 140mm Suede Royal Camel $795
> 
> Bianca 140mm Kid Camel $795
> 
> Manchon 120mm Suede Royal Black $1095
> 
> Belle 85mm Calf VIP Cuoio Black $895
> 
> Elisa 100mm Metal Patent Calf Rouge $595
> 
> Elisa 100mm Patent Calf Black $595
> 
> Mater Claude 85mm Patent Nude $695


 
Thanks, *Kar*!


----------



## jenayb

So I just went to purchase the Bianca in Leopard but.... then I got back to my computer and realized that I don't care for the brown piping. Maybe I'm weird.


----------



## Dessye

jenaywins said:


> So I just went to purchase the Bianca in Leopard but.... then I got back to my computer and realized that I don't care for the brown piping. Maybe I'm weird.


 
Really?  I don't mind it at all!  Get them  (so I can see them modelled) ---- jk.


----------



## karwood

jenaywins said:


> So I just went to purchase the Bianca in Leopard but.... then I got back to my computer and realized that I don't care for the brown piping. Maybe I'm weird.



If I already did not own the leopard ponyhair Daff and MBP, I would be all over these Biancas like sausage gravy on biscuits


----------



## Alice1979

New on eCommerce site:

Lady Peep in red eel, $995

http://us.christianlouboutin.com/shoes/lady-peep-eel.html


----------



## candyapples88

karwood said:


> If I already did not own the leopard ponyhair Daff and MBP, I would be all over these Biancas like sausage gravy on biscuits



ITA....if I wasn't waiting for the MBP in leopard I would get these as well.


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

Alice1979 said:


> New on eCommerce site:
> 
> Lady Peep in red eel, $995
> 
> http://us.christianlouboutin.com/shoes/lady-peep-eel.html



That eel LP is beautiful... and costs as much as the patent version? 

I seriously need a new hobby that doesn't involve visiting tPF. My savings account has been severely depleted and I can't stop wanting


----------



## jenayb

Dessye said:


> Really? I don't mind it at all! Get them  (so I can see them modelled) ---- jk.


 
Oh pfft just because you are on a ban, don't become el enabler mastero!  (like me, lol!) 



karwood said:


> If I already did not own the leopard ponyhair Daff and MBP, I would be all over these Biancas like sausage gravy on biscuits


 
Hmm... That is part of my reasoning for not buying. MBP 120, MBP 150, and Leopard Clichy Booties + these might be too much.


----------



## missgiannina

is this how the chartreuse looks? >http://us.christianlouboutin.com/shoes/ron-ron-suede-17786.html#product-detailed-view

or is it as bright as the pics that Karwood posted?


----------



## tecatstrapworks

Wow those are gorgeous!


----------



## LexLV

oh no those elisas are gorgeeeouss!!!


----------



## hazeltt

Bianca in lace is available at Robertson!


----------



## karwood

missgiannina said:


> is this how the chartreuse looks? >http://us.christianlouboutin.com/shoes/ron-ron-suede-17786.html#product-detailed-view
> 
> or is it as bright as the pics that Karwood posted?





Here is a bigger pic of the Bibi:


----------



## clothingguru

karwood said:


> If I already did not own the leopard ponyhair Daff and MBP, I would be all over these Biancas like sausage gravy on biscuits



I know me too! I really wanted them when i saw them but i am wait listed everywhere for the MBP 150 leopard and i like them better


----------



## karwood

hazeltt said:


> Bianca in lace is available at Robertson!


----------



## PeepToe

karwood said:


>


----------



## karwood

*More new arrivals at Madison*:

Lady Peep Spikes 150mm Calf Black on Black $1195 

Lady Peep 150mm Eel Red $995 

Lady Peep 150mm Eel Anthracite $995 

Lady Peep 150mm Kid Black $895

Balota 120mm Miniglitter Nude $1095 

Pampas Flat Calf VIP Rete Beige $995


----------



## karwood

Couple pics:

Lady Peep Spikes 150mm Calf Black Spikes on Black 






Lady Peep 150mm Eel Anthracite






Pampas Flat Calf VIP Rete Beige


----------



## PeepToe

karwood said:


> Lady Peep Spikes 150mm Calf Black Spikes on Black
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lady Peep 150mm Eel Anthracite



Oh my god woman, please stop! Your killing me over here!


----------



## clothingguru

PeepToe said:


> Oh my god woman, please stop! Your killing me over here!


GOSH that email from Madison is KILLING ME!!!! I want like 4 pairs!!! 

- Bianca Leopard
- Camel/beige Suede BiBi
- LP Spike (i actually really like the blk/blk on the LP!)
- LP red eel


----------



## jeshika

jenaywins said:


> Hmm... That is part of my reasoning for not buying. MBP 120, MBP 150, and Leopard Clichy Booties + these might be too much.



haha... jenay, i probably have the leopard bug worse... MBP 100, MBP 150 (WL), Leopard Miss Clichy Booties, Leopard/Black Maggies (WL) and Patent Leopard Open Clics.... 

i can't even walk in Biancas... but i am strangely drawn to the leopard biancas... i need some


----------



## NANI1972

Can someone post a bigger pic of the Rouge Elisa! How does the sizing run on these? Thankya!


----------



## karwood

PeepToe said:


> Oh my god woman, please stop! Your killing me over here!



OK, I will stop now! Besides, I need to  head out and meet some friends for some Cinco de Mayo celebrating.


----------



## karwood

NANI1972 said:


> Can someone post a bigger pic of the Rouge Elisa! How does the sizing run on these? Thankya!



OK, one more post..


----------



## jenayb

Lace Bianca!!! Come to meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!


----------



## Clooky001

pixiesparkle said:


> I emailed CL customer service..:cry:sadly they said European boutiques did not order the Bibi in watersnake!! I'm so confused because *Clooky *saw them at the trunk show and she lives in the UK??



Hi ya, yep I sure saw them there & my SA put me on the waitlist...she was off today, she did say she would contact me Friday & go through everything with me as I was like "I want that" to pretty much every style... But I'm pretty sure she said they was receiving it in the purple & red... I will def confirm this thou!  This is harvey nics department store, don't know if that makes a difference?


----------



## mal

*ROUGE BIANCA*...at Horatio


----------



## clothingguru

mal said:


> *ROUGE BIANCA*...at Horatio


^ WHAT? old ROUGE bianca or a new rouge?


----------



## Dessye

clothingguru said:


> ^ WHAT? old ROUGE bianca or a new rouge?


 
Old rouge!!!   I finally got a pair!


----------



## mal

Who had Rouge Bianca in their siggy???


----------



## mal

*Dessye*, I thought it was you, I was searching... did you remove it from your siggy today???


----------



## NANI1972

karwood said:


> OK, one more post..


 
Thank you Kar! Do we have any intel as to other styles this season available in this color?!


----------



## jeNYC

mal said:


> Who had Rouge Bianca in their siggy???


 
OMGGGGGG... This one is going to be sold out fast!!


----------



## chacci1

Daffy is in!!!    These are at Horatio...


----------



## NANI1972

Miami is suppose to be getting a shipment in this week, including Black Pigalle Spike 120!


----------



## PyAri

Rouge will be gone so quick! Congrats Dessye!


----------



## candyapples88

Oh my...these pre-fall and fall styles are coming so quickly ush:


----------



## clothingguru

Dessye said:


> Old rouge!!!   I finally got a pair!



YAY Dessye!!!!! 
OMG should i? I only want like 7 pairs right now  OY! I honestly was thinking im so thankful fall is coming because i rarely like anything from the fall collection....BUT OMG this fall collection is INSANE!


----------



## clothingguru

candyapples88 said:


> Oh my...these pre-fall and fall styles are coming so quickly ush:


I know! Its killing my bank account


----------



## ceseeber

Costa Mesa got their shipment in today as well...it's an exciting day in Louboutin world


----------



## chacci1

Red suede daffy  (horatio)....


----------



## clothingguru

chacci1 said:


> Red suede daffy  (horatio)....
> 
> 
> View attachment 1398164


OMG seriously i dont think ive ever been in AWE of so many shoes before in my LIFETIME as i have this S/S11-FALL 11

IM LOVING all the SUEDE!!!!!


----------



## Clooky001

chacci1 said:


> Red suede daffy  (horatio)....
> 
> 
> View attachment 1398164



I'm in love with these... Luckily the Bianca doesn't do much for me...


----------



## chacci1

clothingguru said:


> omg seriously i dont think ive ever been in awe of so many shoes before in my lifetime as i have this s/s11-fall 11
> 
> im loving all the suede!!!!!





you and i both!!!  I need these in my life for sure!!!!  (and...possibly the leopard bianca)...


----------



## chacci1

clooky001 said:


> i'm in love with these... Luckily the bianca doesn't do much for me...





i love these.....but i love the bianca too!!!  And yes, already called for both!  My sa just needs to get back to me now asap!!  (ha ha)


----------



## PeepToe

clothingguru said:


> OMG seriously i dont think ive ever been in AWE of so many shoes before in my LIFETIME as i have this S/S11-FALL 11
> 
> IM LOVING all the SUEDE!!!!!


Thank god my H isn't here to witness me looking at the updates in these threads! I need to delete myself off this board if it doesn't stop!


----------



## clothingguru

PeepToe said:


> Thank god my H isn't here to witness me looking at the updates in these threads! I need to delete myself off this board if it doesn't stop!


OMG i know! I seriously keep telling myself i need to stop coming on TPF because it enables me way too much! If DH could...he would hide my computer for months! haha


----------



## clothingguru

chacci1 said:


> you and i both!!!  I need these in my life for sure!!!!  (and...possibly the leopard bianca)...




MMEEE too! Except i need a lower style than the daf!And i want the leopard bianca too! And im really liking the tan/beige suede bibi but i have never tried the bibi style on and im not sure if i will like the thick heel? eek?


----------



## Clooky001

chacci1 said:


> i love these.....but i love the bianca too!!!  And yes, already called for both!  My sa just needs to get back to me now asap!!  (ha ha)



I do like the Bianca but reminds me of a work shoe! 
Me too  what are we all like, my bank account is very afraid actually DH is. Hehheh


----------



## PeepToe

clothingguru said:


> MMEEE too! Except i need a lower style than the daf!And i want the leopard bianca too! And im really liking the tan/beige suede bibi but i have never tried the bibi style on and im not sure if i will like the thick heel? eek?



Uh my H has already tried to ban me from tpf! And the Bibi IMO is a style that looks so good on, not so much off. Dooo eet


----------



## Dessye

clothingguru said:


> YAY Dessye!!!!!
> OMG should i? I only want like 7 pairs right now  OY! I honestly was thinking im so thankful fall is coming because i rarely like anything from the fall collection....BUT OMG this fall collection is INSANE!


 
Since I'm banned (with exceptions) right now I don't want to be an enabler   but I wasn't about to let this opportunity pass me by after looking for them for 2 years!


----------



## clothingguru

PeepToe said:


> Uh my H has already tried to ban me from tpf! And the Bibi IMO is a style that looks so good on, not so much off. Dooo eet



Really? Oh gosh i LOVE that color in the suede SOO much i just want to do it. Ive just done that so many times on different styles that i wasnt sure about and then ended up selling them because i wasnt too fond of the style. Im so picky with styles on my feet its crazy! I may take the plunge on these tho cause i just love them!.......UNLESS....this color tan/beige suede is coming in the bianca? Then ill 100% wait for those! 

And haha i know mine too! It never works


----------



## Clooky001

clothingguru said:


> OMG i know! I seriously keep telling myself i need to stop coming on TPF because it enables me way too much! If DH could...he would hide my computer for months! haha



:lolots: think my DH wants to do the same... I buy a new pair thinking I'm content then I come on here and without even realising Im then hunting/purchased more styles... Never ending! Heheh.. 

House hunting tomorrow...should take my mind off shoes!!!


----------



## Dessye

mal said:


> *Dessye*, I thought it was you, I was searching... did you remove it from your siggy today???


 
Thanks *Mal*!  Yes, it was me and thanks for remembering me! Notice the operative word being *was*


----------



## Dessye

PeepToe said:


> Uh my H has already tried to ban me from tpf! And the Bibi IMO is a style that looks so good on, not so much off. Dooo eet


 


clothingguru said:


> OMG i know! I seriously keep telling myself i need to stop coming on TPF because it enables me way too much! If DH could...he would hide my computer for months! haha


 
This reminds me of when I was in college, I got so addicted to computer games that I had to remove all the games from my computer


----------



## mal

*Dessye*, lol, you were fast; good thing! Congrats!!!


----------



## clothingguru

Dessye said:


> Since I'm banned (with exceptions) right now I don't want to be an enabler   but I wasn't about to let this opportunity pass me by after looking for them for 2 years!



Ya you are SOOO RIGHT! Im so glad you got them!  I cant wait to see pics!
I was never really full throttle on the rouge bianca's, i mean i LOVE them but i Love so many others sooo much more right now. Seriously if i could i would be buying 10 pairs right this second. But i cannot do that to my bank account hahaha. So i think ill pass on these even tho they are GORGEOUS  I just bought 2 pairs and i will for sure get in trouble with DH if i get another . eek! haha


----------



## clothingguru

Dessye said:


> This reminds me of when I was in college, I got so addicted to computer games that I had to remove all the games from my computer



hahahaha that is too funny!


----------



## Dessye

Clooky001 said:


> Hi ya, yep I sure saw them there & my SA put me on the waitlist...she was off today, she did say she would contact me Friday & go through everything with me as I was like "I want that" to pretty much every style... But I'm pretty sure she said they was receiving it in the purple & red... I will def confirm this thou! This is harvey nics department store, don't know if that makes a difference?


 
Hey, do you have a collection thread????   Your collection sounds amazing ---- I wanna see! 

BTW, I think it does make a difference because I'm not aware that CL boutiques have trunk shows.


----------



## Dessye

clothingguru said:


> Ya you are SOOO RIGHT! Im so glad you got them!  I cant wait to see pics!
> I was never really full throttle on the rouge bianca's, i mean i LOVE them but i Love so many others sooo much more right now. Seriously if i could i would be buying 10 pairs right this second. But i cannot do that to my bank account hahaha. So i think ill pass on these even tho they are GORGEOUS  I just bought 2 pairs and i will for sure get in trouble with DH if i get another . eek! haha


 
Thank you 

Can't wait to see your 2 new pairs!!!  Will you do a reveal?

And I would seriously buy 10 pairs now as well if not for the fact that I've spent an obscene amount on shoes lately...


----------



## clothingguru

Clooky001 said:


> :lolots: think my DH wants to do the same... I buy a new pair thinking I'm content then I come on here and without even realising Im then hunting/purchased more styles... Never ending! Heheh..
> 
> House hunting tomorrow...should take my mind off shoes!!!



Its so true its never ending! You would think that when we buy a new pair we would be so extatic and content but then right away its back to tpf hunting for the next  Such an addiction! 

Oh congrats! That will definitely take your mind off if shoes...it will make you stalk houses instead of shoes every day!  Plus you'll need a GREAT shoe closet in whichever house you chose


----------



## clothingguru

Dessye said:


> Thank you
> 
> Can't wait to see your 2 new pairs!!!  Will you do a reveal?
> 
> And I would seriously buy 10 pairs now as well if not for the fact that I've spent an obscene amount on shoes lately...



haha! You have been on quite a roll! I love it! I will probably just add them to my thread. I still have to update it actually with some older purchases


----------



## Dessye

clothingguru said:


> haha! You have been on quite a roll! I love it! I will probably just add them to my thread. I still have to update it actually with some older purchases


 
Did I hear the word 'update'???


----------



## clothingguru

Dessye said:


> Did I hear the word 'update'???


hehe yes... 
Im just waiting for one more pair and then ill do an update


----------



## Clooky001

Dessye said:


> Hey, do you have a collection thread????   Your collection sounds amazing ---- I wanna see!
> 
> BTW, I think it does make a difference because I'm not aware that CL boutiques have trunk shows.



Nope no collection thread...not yet anyway!! Only have 15ish  (give or take) pairs... Always loved CLs but recently I've made good friends with a SA, which is great, but she's a massive enabler! Woops...  heheh

Mount street have their trunk show tomorrow evening, which will be great , they have the biggest selection


----------



## hazeltt

karwood said:


>



Thanks for posting the pic! I'm having trouble doing this at work


----------



## Clooky001

clothingguru said:


> Its so true its never ending! You would think that when we buy a new pair we would be so extatic and content but then right away its back to tpf hunting for the next  Such an addiction!
> 
> Oh congrats! That will definitely take your mind off if shoes...it will make you stalk houses instead of shoes every day!  Plus you'll need a GREAT shoe closet in whichever house you chose



A total addiction! :lolots: 

Thx 
We had a place but the chain broke & now we have to start looking again  hate house hunting... I'm such an impatient person!


----------



## Dessye

Clooky001 said:


> Nope no collection thread...not yet anyway!! Only have 15ish  (give or take) pairs... Always loved CLs but recently I've made good friends with a SA, which is great, but she's a massive enabler! Woops...  heheh
> 
> Mount street have their trunk show tomorrow evening, which will be great , they have the biggest selection


 
Oh I didn't know that boutiques also had trunk shows.  Wish I could go ...even though I'm on the other side of the pond.


----------



## clothingguru

Clooky001 said:


> A total addiction! :lolots:
> 
> Thx
> We had a place but the chain broke & now we have to start looking again  hate house hunting... I'm such an impatient person!



Oh no! Ya its hard to find the one that has everything you want. And sometimes it actually takes longer than you think it will! Or things fall through...its quite a process. Im impatient too  Im sure you will find the perfect one! 
And it will be worth the wait!


----------



## Clooky001

Dessye said:


> Oh I didn't know that boutiques also had trunk shows.  Wish I could go ...even though I'm on the other side of the pond.



Fly over!!!  Don't the US boutiques have them then?


----------



## PeepToe

Dessye said:


> This reminds me of when I was in college, I got so addicted to computer games that I had to remove all the games from my computer




Oh man, that's funny. I did that once too.


----------



## PeepToe

clothingguru said:


> haha! You have been on quite a roll! I love it! I will probably just add them to my thread. I still have to update it actually with some older purchases



Oo ooo update update!!


----------



## clothingguru

PeepToe said:


> Oo ooo update update!!


 SOON!!!


----------



## Clooky001

clothingguru said:


> Oh no! Ya its hard to find the one that has everything you want. And sometimes it actually takes longer than you think it will! Or things fall through...its quite a process. Im impatient too  Im sure you will find the perfect one!
> And it will be worth the wait!



Thx hun  Fingers crossed I will find our dream home tomorrow


----------



## clothingguru

clooky001 said:


> thx hun  Fingers crossed i will find our dream home tomorrow :d



yay!


----------



## pixiesparkle

Clooky001 said:


> Hi ya, yep I sure saw them there & my SA put me on the waitlist...she was off today, she did say she would contact me Friday & go through everything with me as I was like "I want that" to pretty much every style... But I'm pretty sure she said they was receiving it in the purple & red... I will def confirm this thou!  This is harvey nics department store, don't know if that makes a difference?


it's weird that the CS person gave me the wrong info then...hmphh..there's no use in contacting Harvey Nicols, I wanted to get the RB WS Bianca from them before and they said they won't ship to Australia :cry:..and I can't get them from Mount St because I don't have an Amex 
what does a girl have to do to get her shoes??? I'm going to email them today and ask again, at least this time I'll get a reply in writing so I can be sure it's right =)


----------



## chacci1

clothingguru said:


> MMEEE too! Except i need a lower style than the daf!And i want the leopard bianca too! And im really liking the tan/beige suede bibi but i have never tried the bibi style on and im not sure if i will like the thick heel? eek?




You can never go wrong with a tan/beige shoe!!!  But, I would say, owning several pairs of the Daffodile...do not let the Daffy heel intimidate you.  The Daff is one of the most comfortable shoes that I own and I can't imagine that the Daffy would be any diff....


----------



## chacci1

Clooky001 said:


> I do like the Bianca but reminds me of a work shoe!
> Me too  what are we all like, my bank account is very afraid actually DH is. Hehheh





You are right about the Bianca!  After you said that I started thinking the same thing....maybe I don't want this Bianca after all???  The Red suede Daffy is a must though....for me at least....ha ha


----------



## jenayb

chacci1 said:


> You are right about the Bianca!  After you said that I started thinking the same thing....maybe I don't want this Bianca after all???  The Red suede Daffy is a must though....for me at least....ha ha



Hey hon! Did you get your Pigalles yet!?


----------



## chacci1

jenaywins said:


> Hey hon! Did you get your Pigalles yet!?




YES!!!!  They finally came....and I love them!!!  I also rec'd the Amethyste Bianca...love those too!!!  And, you were totally right about the size!  Thank you again for our help!  (that's part of the reason I'm going back and forth on the leopard Bianca....just got the Amethyste and lucido python ones...feel a little bianca'd out if you know what I mean...ha ha!!!)
I know...I need to post pics.....I just get too lazy!


----------



## jenayb

chacci1 said:


> YES!!!!  They finally came....and I love them!!!  I also rec'd the Amethyste Bianca...love those too!!!  And, you were totally right about the size!  Thank you again for our help!  (that's part of the reason I'm going back and forth on the leopard Bianca....just got the Amethyste and lucido python ones...feel a little bianca'd out if you know what I mean...ha ha!!!)
> I know...I need to post pics.....I just get too lazy!





Yay!!! I'm so glad the sizing worked out for you!! OMG I can't wait to see pics of both!!!


----------



## chacci1

jenaywins said:


> Yay!!! I'm so glad the sizing worked out for you!! OMG I can't wait to see pics of both!!!





I will post pics soon....maybe tonight..

ALSO, MEANT TO SAY...*THANKS FOR YOUR HELP!!!*  (NOT OUR HELP!)


----------



## jenayb

chacci1 said:


> I will post pics soon....maybe tonight..
> 
> ALSO, MEANT TO SAY...*THANKS FOR YOUR HELP!!!*  (NOT OUR HELP!)



Lol! No worries babe.


----------



## BijouBleu

Dessye said:


> Old rouge!!!   I finally got a pair!



Yay yay yay!!! 



Clooky001 said:


> A total addiction!
> 
> Thx
> We had a place but the chain broke & now we have to start looking again  hate house hunting... I'm such an impatient person!



I hated house hunting too! It took us a little over 6 months (from offer to closing and we closed last week) to get our dream house. The sellers were something else, and that's if I'm being kind, I understand the frustration of house buying and I wish you the best with the house tomorrow! 

Back to shoes - I want some rouge bianca, some lace bianca, some rouge elisa and a money tree stat!! The money tree would be for the sweet charity I keep putting off in favour of shoes


----------



## missgiannina

View attachment 1398159


View attachment 1398158


OMG i need!!!! how much are these?


----------



## MsCav2

karwood said:


>


what is the retail for biance lace ? Thanks in advance


----------



## chacci1

missgiannina said:


> View attachment 1398159
> 
> 
> View attachment 1398158
> 
> 
> omg i need!!!! How much are these?






$995


----------



## Dessye

BijouBleu said:


> Yay yay yay!!!
> 
> I hated house hunting too! It took us a little over 6 months (from offer to closing and we closed last week) to get our dream house. The sellers were something else, and that's if I'm being kind, I understand the frustration of house buying and I wish you the best with the house tomorrow!
> 
> Back to shoes - I want some rouge bianca, some lace bianca, some rouge elisa and a money tree stat!! The money tree would be for the sweet charity I keep putting off in favour of shoes


 
Thank you!!! 

Congrats on the closing of your new home!!!   Must be a relief!  You must have really loved this house to put up with sellers that are 'something else'


----------



## chacci1

*Some new additions:

Amethyste Bianca:  *






*Framboise Declic:*  (Still can't believe I found these in my size!  Shoe In at The Wynn is the best!!)








*Black on Black Pigalle Spike:*  (Still can't believe I did it in the 120...but I did..and no regrets!!!)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Finally, RB Mago.*  I wasn't sure about these at first, but now, I'm totally in love!!


----------



## clothingguru

chacci1 said:


> You can never go wrong with a tan/beige shoe!!!  But, I would say, owning several pairs of the Daffodile...do not let the Daffy heel intimidate you.  The Daff is one of the most comfortable shoes that I own and I can't imagine that the Daffy would be any diff....



Yes and I believe that!!! Its just were I live the daf and daffy would be a shocker shoe. The height I's too much for people to take. And as much ad I DO not dress for other people or care what they think I also feel like I do not want to give the wrong impression at certain events . (ex hooker shoe) which Its not in any way but I dunno I just have to be careful sometimes. And if I feel self concious then I will not wear them  but I think I may take the plunge on the camel suede bibi!


----------



## r6girl2005

Woah! I wonder if I'll be getting a phone call from them soon.....:wondering



ceseeber said:


> Costa Mesa got their shipment in today as well...it's an exciting day in Louboutin world


----------



## Dessye

chacci1 said:


> *Some new additions:*
> 
> *Amethyste Bianca: *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Framboise Declic:* (Still can't believe I found these in my size! Shoe In at The Wynn is the best!!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Black on Black Pigalle Spike:* (Still can't believe I did it in the 120...but I did..and no regrets!!!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Finally, RB Mago.* I wasn't sure about these at first, but now, I'm totally in love!!


 
WOW, amazing haul *Chacci*!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

chacci1 said:


> *Some new additions:
> 
> Amethyste Bianca:  *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Framboise Declic:*  (Still can't believe I found these in my size!  Shoe In at The Wynn is the best!!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Black on Black Pigalle Spike:*  (Still can't believe I did it in the 120...but I did..and no regrets!!!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Finally, RB Mago.*  I wasn't sure about these at first, but now, I'm totally in love!!



You look great-  awesome choices!!


----------



## chacci1

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> You look great-  awesome choices!!





Thank you for your kind words!!   

P.S---I'm getting better and better with this Mac and I-phone....hence, I went from super tiny images to now, super large images!!  I'll get there!!! ha ha...


----------



## chacci1

Dessye said:


> WOW, amazing haul *Chacci*!





Thank you Dessye!!!  Still, nothing like those crocs of yours!!


----------



## Dessye

chacci1 said:


> Thank you Dessye!!! Still, nothing like those crocs of yours!!


 
Thank you  but that will be the pinnacle of my CL collection and won't be repeated again! (I hope)


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

chacci1 said:


> Thank you for your kind words!!
> 
> P.S---I'm getting better and better with this Mac and I-phone....hence, I went from super tiny images to now, super large images!!  I'll get there!!! ha ha...



I knew it  Once you get the hang of it, you'll wonder how you ever used PCs!


----------



## chacci1

Dessye said:


> Thank you  but that will be the pinnacle of my CL collection and won't be repeated again! (I hope)




That's ok...with a shoe that stunning....you won't have to do it again.  That shoe can be your repeat performance!!


----------



## ilovecocohanel

anyone heard of the altadama in black crystal watersnake coming this fall?


----------



## jenayb

ilovecocohanel said:


> anyone heard of the altadama in black crystal watersnake coming this fall?



Yes and it is ridiculously beautiful!!


----------



## chacci1

ilovecocohanel said:


> anyone heard of the altadama in black crystal watersnake coming this fall?





Yes!!!  Gorgeous!!!  The Lady Daff is also coming in this black crystal watersnake if remember correctly.


----------



## yazziestarr

ilovecocohanel said:


> anyone heard of the altadama in black crystal watersnake coming this fall?



Its python not watersnake

Im taking this opportunity to repost the pic courtesy of *Carlinah * from earlier in the thread (hope thats ok ) so we can all drool over it once again.  




http://forum.purseblog.com/christia...t-new-styles-vol-670938-113.html#post18696729


----------



## jenayb

^^ Oh I can't take it - I want it now! 

It's so beautiful!  The Black WS AD is like my UHG ATM........ That will do. Hehe.


----------



## BijouBleu

Dessye said:


> Thank you!!!
> 
> Congrats on the closing of your new home!!!   Must be a relief!  You must have really loved this house to put up with sellers that are 'something else'



Thank you!  It was perfect for us (massive! Perfect for parties, we entertain like fiends)  and it was a steal of a deal. So we stayed on it. glad we did.


----------



## jenayb

BijouBleu said:


> Thank you!  It was perfect for us (massive! Perfect for parties, we entertain like fiends)  and it was a steal of a deal. So we stayed on it. glad we did.



Um. Hello? Where is my invite!? artyhat:


----------



## BijouBleu

jenaywins said:


> Um. Hello? Where is my invite!? artyhat:




Be still my heart!! Don't tease a girl J'enay. Open invite starting June 1. We won't have carpets till then


----------



## jenayb

BijouBleu said:


> Be still my heart!! Don't tease a girl J'enay. Open invite starting June 1. We won't have carpets till then



Shoot girl! I'll come over carpets or no carpets!


----------



## clothingguru

*Chacci:* OMG love ALL the new additions!!!  WOW!


----------



## Hipployta

pixiesparkle said:


> I emailed CL customer service..:cry:sadly they said European boutiques did not order the Bibi in watersnake!! I'm so confused because *Clooky *saw them at the trunk show and she lives in the UK??



I got my hopes up and now


----------



## Hipployta

NANI1972 said:


> Miami is suppose to be getting a shipment in this week, including Black Pigalle Spike 120!



Spoke to them around 653pm...they for sure got the LPS and LP Spikes


----------



## ilovecocohanel

omg its so beautiful

is it shiny glossy python?

i think i wont purchase the grenadine and wait for these classic blacks...they are so HOT

also wanted to know how many colourways does VERY MIX fall 2011 come in? is the model lady peeps? 150?


----------



## PetitColibri

schnauzercrazy said:


> i knew it :d once you get the hang of it, you'll wonder how you ever used pcs!



ita


----------



## MsCav2

Does anyone know what else is coming in old Rouge Patent .. and which boutique has the rouge biancas ? Thanks :help:


----------



## Hipployta

MsCav2 said:


> Does anyone know what else is coming in old Rouge Patent .. and which boutique has the rouge biancas ? Thanks :help:



I heard it was one of the NY stores...Madison? No, it was Horatio and I'm calling myself in a bit


----------



## hazeltt

Gorgeous new additions! Congrats! We need a collection thread from you!! 





chacci1 said:


> *Some new additions:
> 
> Amethyste Bianca:  *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Framboise Declic:*  (Still can't believe I found these in my size!  Shoe In at The Wynn is the best!!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Black on Black Pigalle Spike:*  (Still can't believe I did it in the 120...but I did..and no regrets!!!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Finally, RB Mago.*  I wasn't sure about these at first, but now, I'm totally in love!!


----------



## Dessye

Hipployta said:


> I heard it was one of the NY stores...Madison? No, it was Horatio and I'm calling myself in a bit


 
Yeppers, it was Horatio! 

So far, I only know of the Bianca and Elisa in rouge metal patent


----------



## KarenBorter

hazeltt said:


> Bianca in lace is available at Robertson!



WHY did you have to tell me this?


----------



## missgiannina

chacci1 said:


> *Some new additions:
> 
> Amethyste Bianca:  *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Framboise Declic:*  (Still can't believe I found these in my size!  Shoe In at The Wynn is the best!!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Black on Black Pigalle Spike:*  (Still can't believe I did it in the 120...but I did..and no regrets!!!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Finally, RB Mago.*  I wasn't sure about these at first, but now, I'm totally in love!!



gorgeous new additions! are your magos 160 or 140?


----------



## gymangel812

ilovecocohanel said:


> omg its so beautiful
> 
> is it shiny glossy python?
> 
> i think i wont purchase the grenadine and wait for these classic blacks...they are so HOT
> 
> also wanted to know how many colourways does VERY MIX fall 2011 come in? is the model lady peeps? 150?


i believe the VM is coming in fire opal and volcano. they are based on the lady peep so i assume they're 150mm.


----------



## NANI1972

Does anyone know what the * Burlina 120* looks like? It's a new style I'm assuming?


----------



## Dessye

ilovecocohanel said:


> omg its so beautiful
> 
> is it shiny glossy python?
> 
> i think i wont purchase the grenadine and wait for these classic blacks...they are so HOT
> 
> also wanted to know how many colourways does VERY MIX fall 2011 come in? is the model lady peeps? 150?


 
Yes, the crystal python AD is a glossy black python.  It will be at LV.


----------



## Dessye

NANI1972 said:


> Does anyone know what the *Burlina 120* looks like? It's a new style I'm assuming?


 
Oooo, I'd like to know too!


----------



## jenayb

Dessye said:


> Yes, the crystal python AD is a glossy black python. It will be at LV.


 
I think that this and the Boulima-twinzies are the only styles I _really _want from the FW for now.


----------



## NANI1972

Dessye said:


> Oooo, I'd like to know too!


  Well from what I understand it is similar to a VP but with a T strap. Hmmm sound lovely right?!


----------



## Dessye

NANI1972 said:


> Well from what I understand it is similar to a VP but with a T strap. Hmmm sound lovely right?!


 
 I think I will have to see a stock pic before I decide...


----------



## karwood

jenaywins said:


> I think that this and the *Boulima-twinzies* are the only styles I _really _want from the FW for now.



The Mrs 150 or NO2099?


----------



## jenayb

karwood said:


> The Mrs 150 or NO2099?


 
Yes please. Both.


----------



## Dessye

karwood said:


> The Mrs 150 or NO2099?


 
Mrs 150?  What does that look like?


----------



## karwood

jenaywins said:


> Yes please. Both.



Actually, it is NO299.

I'm on the waitlist for the Mrs 150.  The NO299 are definitely a hybrid of the Daff and Boulima. I'm still waiting to decide on the NO299, at least until I see some modeling pics.


----------



## karwood

Dessye said:


> Mrs 150?  What does that look like?



It's a hybrid of the Kasha and Boulima.


----------



## Dessye

karwood said:


> It's a hybrid of the Kasha and Boulima.


 
Ok, thanks but what does the Kasha look like .... and don't say a hybrid of ...


----------



## carlinha

for anyone interested, it may not be apparent in the pics, but *No299 has the tiniest peeptoe in the front*... reminiscent of a previous style whose name escapes me at the moment


----------



## Dessye

carlinha said:


> for anyone interested, it may not be apparent in the pics, but *No299 has the tiniest peeptoe in the front*... reminiscent of a previous style whose name escapes me at the moment


 
You're not thinking of Open Clic are you?


----------



## NANI1972

carlinha said:


> for anyone interested, it may not be apparent in the pics, but *No299 has the tiniest peeptoe in the front*... reminiscent of a previous style whose name escapes me at the moment


  open clic or minibout perhaps?


----------



## jenayb

karwood said:


> Actually, it is NO299.
> 
> I'm on the waitlist for the Mrs 150. The NO299 are definitely a hybrid of the Daff and Boulima. I'm still waiting to decide on the NO299, at least until I see some modeling pics.


 
No299--Python Tartaruga Heel


----------



## jenayb

Here you go *Dessye*!

Kasha 150


----------



## karwood

carlinha said:


> for anyone interested, it may not be apparent in the pics, but *No299 has the tiniest peeptoe in the front*... reminiscent of a previous style whose name escapes me at the moment



I did not know it has a teensy-tiny peeptoes. I was never a fan of the Open Clic or Minibout, so not sure this style will be for me.


----------



## karwood

Nm


----------



## jenayb

karwood said:


> I did not know it has a teensy-tiny peeptoes. I was never a fan of the Open Clic or Minibout, so not sure this style will be for me.


 
I'm not, either. My toes always try to sneak out.


----------



## carlinha

Dessye said:


> You're not thinking of Open Clic are you?


 


NANI1972 said:


> open clic or minibout perhaps?


 


karwood said:


> I did not know it has a teensy-tiny peeptoes. I was never a fan of the Open Clic or Minibout, so not sure this style will be for me.


 

yes exactly!  open clic style!!!  verified by my SA who saw it in real life the other day at the trunk show.


----------



## clothingguru

Does anyone know which boutiques carried the Royal Blue Watersnake Bianca? Was it only SCP and hollywood? Thanks!


----------



## Dessye

clothingguru said:


> Does anyone know which boutiques carried the Royal Blue Watersnake Bianca? Was it only SCP and hollywood? Thanks!


 
I thought LV had them too?


----------



## candyapples88

^^^Yes, that's where I got my RB WS Biancas.


----------



## Dessye

jenaywins said:


> Here you go *Dessye*!
> 
> Kasha 150


 
Thank you!


----------



## Hipployta

clothingguru said:


> Does anyone know which boutiques carried the Royal Blue Watersnake Bianca? Was it only SCP and hollywood? Thanks!


 Las Vegas got a shipment 2 weeks ago


----------



## clothingguru

Hipployta said:


> Las Vegas got a shipment 2 weeks ago



OMG thank you!


----------



## clothingguru

Dessye said:


> I thought LV had them too?


Thank you!


----------



## Dessye

Hipployta said:


> Las Vegas got a shipment 2 weeks ago


 
What???   My ban...   Ah, frack it...


----------



## PeepToe

tpf is bad mmmk!





Dessye said:


> What???   My ban...   Ah, frack it...


----------



## Dessye

PeepToe said:


> tpf is bad mmmk!


 
Whew!!!! Big sigh of relief!  My size is sold out!   I'm sorry to confirm that the RB WS Bianca is sold out in from size 36 to 38.5 at all 3 boutiques (LV, SCP and Robertson).


----------



## Hipployta

clothingguru said:


> OMG thank you!



Glad to help!



Dessye said:


> What???   My ban...   Ah, frack it...



Bans are more like guidelines don't you think?  

Here my RB WS Biancas I got from LV


----------



## Hipployta

Dessye said:


> Whew!!!! Big sigh of relief!  My size is sold out!   I'm sorry to confirm that the RB WS Bianca is sold out in from size 36 to 38.5 at all 3 boutiques (LV, SCP and Robertson).



LOL...celebrating saving your ban?  I guess LOL


----------



## Dessye

Hipployta said:


> *Bans are more like guidelines don't you think?*
> 
> Here my RB WS Biancas I got from LV


 
Yeah, instead of getting 10, get 9 

At least I can live vicariously through you...


----------



## hazeltt

KarenBorter said:


> WHY did you have to tell me this?


----------



## Hipployta

Dessye said:


> Yeah, instead of getting 10, get 9
> 
> At least I can live vicariously through you...



I only REALLY shop when I get sad. I bought 4 CLs this week...and I was eyeballing 3 more. Luckily the Bretelle in Leather is tougher to get than expected, one of the slings for the Lady Peep SNAPPED in my hand at the store just now, and Horatio keeps putting me on hold about the Rouge Biancas. 

I'm going to have to cut up or freeze my debit and credit cards over Memorial Day Weekend because that is a tough day for me.


----------



## KarenBorter

hazeltt said:


>



Guess who I called at lunch? 
Guess who I am going to see tomorrow after my hike and before the museum? 
Guess who may not make it out of the store with only 1 pair since the Bianca is there in Lace ... I can only pray they sell out of my size


----------



## Dessye

Hipployta said:


> I only REALLY shop when I get sad. I bought 4 CLs this week...and I was eyeballing 3 more. Luckily the Bretelle in Leather is tougher to get than expected, one of the slings for the Lady Peep SNAPPED in my hand at the store just now, and Horatio keeps putting me on hold about the Rouge Biancas.
> 
> I'm going to have to cut up or freeze my debit and credit cards over Memorial Day Weekend because that is a tough day for me.


 
Oh no! I'm sorry to hear you're sad and that Memorial Day Weekend is tough for you - that's terrible.   But here is a great big hug coming your way  
Focus on the lovely shoes you have!

Are you still on hold for Horatio???


----------



## Dessye

KarenBorter said:


> Guess who I called at lunch?
> Guess who I am going to see tomorrow after my hike and before the museum?
> Guess who may not make it out of the store with only 1 pair since the Bianca is there in Lace ... *I can only pray they sell out of my size*


 
On day 2 of the shipment? Pray VERY hard, dear


----------



## KarenBorter

Dessye said:


> Pray VERY hard, dear



My favorite enabler checking in ... my SA was like "the lace are TDF Borter (that's what she calls me LOL)" I was like ... well I think I need to 1/2 size down in Bianca's because my RB WS is very roomy now ... she was about to put me on hold to check if she had them in my size and I stopped her and said to put the AD's aside for me. 

I think the price tag is going to stop me from getting them but who knows. I have 2 shoes in my future, the AD and the Maggie ... she's working on finding out when they are coming but she said not until september (but who knows since the pre fall styles are coming in droves atm). If I can stick with the 2 shoes above my want list line I am in good shape but if I fall in love with that Bianca all bets are off.


----------



## KarenBorter

Dessye said:


> On day 2 of the shipment? Pray VERY hard, dear



Well since I am a 37 that size sells out FAST so yeah, I am praying they sell out so I won't be tempted. Who knows though, the LDs were in the store for a while and they didn't sell out. I bought them a full 2 weeks after I knew they were in the store.


----------



## Hipployta

Dessye said:


> Oh no! I'm sorry to hear you're sad and that Memorial Day Weekend is tough for you - that's terrible.   But here is a great big hug coming your way
> Focus on the lovely shoes you have!
> 
> Are you still on hold for Horatio???



I give up...I'll try again around 6pm 

Thank you for the hug. I think Memorial Day is tough for everyone in the military and probably anyone around us.


----------



## Hipployta

Bianca in lace is in Miami too...it's not doing anything for me


----------



## KarenBorter

Hipployta said:


> Bianca in lace is in Miami too...it's not doing anything for me



I really hope it does NOTHING for me too ...


----------



## hazeltt

KarenBorter said:


> Guess who I called at lunch?
> Guess who I am going to see tomorrow after my hike and before the museum?
> Guess who may not make it out of the store with only 1 pair since the Bianca is there in Lace ... I can only pray they sell out of my size



Haha, I know. I always tell myself I will not look at another pair of shoes but then 5 minutes later I find myself calling around to see who still has it in stock.


----------



## clothingguru

Dessye said:


> Whew!!!! Big sigh of relief!  My size is sold out!   I'm sorry to confirm that the RB WS Bianca is sold out in from size 36 to 38.5 at all 3 boutiques (LV, SCP and Robertson).



OMFG!!!!! They didnt actually sell my size they still have it!!! YAY RB WS bianca's are mine!  I cant wait! PLUS DH surprised me with a trip to palm springs in 10 days and so i can go to the boutique myself and get them! MY FIRST TIME to the boutique! this is the best day ever!


----------



## jenayb

clothingguru said:


> OMFG!!!!! They didnt actually sell my size they still have it!!! YAY RB WS bianca's are mine!  I cant wait! PLUS DH surprised me with a trip to palm springs in 10 days and so i can go to the boutique myself and get them! MY FIRST TIME to the boutique! this is the best day ever!



OMG it IS your day!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## hazeltt

clothingguru said:


> OMFG!!!!! They didnt actually sell my size they still have it!!! YAY RB WS bianca's are mine!  I cant wait! PLUS DH surprised me with a trip to palm springs in 10 days and so i can go to the boutique myself and get them! MY FIRST TIME to the boutique! this is the best day ever!



Congrats! I'd love to visit a boutique myself! So exciting!


----------



## clothingguru

jenaywins said:


> OMG it IS your day!!! Congrats!!!



Yes it's been the best day ever!!!!! Thank you ladies for helping me find them with all Ur intel! Love Tpf!!!


----------



## jeshika

Hipployta said:


> Glad to help!
> 
> 
> 
> Bans are more like guidelines don't you think?
> 
> Here my RB WS Biancas I got from LV



BAN = Buy Another Now (because all your HGs will show up with you say BAN) 

(okok i know i've said it several times already... but it's true)


----------



## Hipployta

karenborter said:


> i really hope it does nothing for me too ...



bwahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## PeepToe

clothingguru said:


> OMFG!!!!! They didnt actually sell my size they still have it!!! YAY RB WS bianca's are mine!  I cant wait! PLUS DH surprised me with a trip to palm springs in 10 days and so i can go to the boutique myself and get them! MY FIRST TIME to the boutique! this is the best day ever!



Yay! That's so exciting. A surprise trip and shoes! How exciting!


----------



## KarenBorter

clothingguru said:


> OMFG!!!!! They didnt actually sell my size they still have it!!! YAY RB WS bianca's are mine!  I cant wait! PLUS DH surprised me with a trip to palm springs in 10 days and so i can go to the boutique myself and get them! MY FIRST TIME to the boutique! this is the best day ever!



Yay!! Shoe twin!!!! You will LOOOOOOVE them!


----------



## KarenBorter

Hipployta said:


> bwahahahahahahahahaha



I fear I am doomed tho ... I just looked at the picture of them again and I'm kinda loving them. I'll see how they look on ... But I have a feeling about this. It's a kinda love hate feeling 

(in other news the Mago is starting to be nicer to my right foot )


----------



## jeshika

*R*, congrats!!!!! i just got a RB Watersnake of my own and I can't wait for you to get yours!


----------



## candyapples88

clothingguru said:


> OMFG!!!!! They didnt actually sell my size they still have it!!! YAY RB WS bianca's are mine!  I cant wait! PLUS DH surprised me with a trip to palm springs in 10 days and so i can go to the boutique myself and get them! MY FIRST TIME to the boutique! this is the best day ever!



Yay shoe twin!!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

clothingguru said:


> OMFG!!!!! They didnt actually sell my size they still have it!!! YAY RB WS bianca's are mine!  I cant wait! PLUS DH surprised me with a trip to palm springs in 10 days and so i can go to the boutique myself and get them! MY FIRST TIME to the boutique! this is the best day ever!



CONGRATS!! Can't wait for the photos


----------



## mal

Hipployta said:


> I only REALLY shop when I get sad. I bought 4 CLs this week...and I was eyeballing 3 more. Luckily the Bretelle in Leather is tougher to get than expected, one of the slings for the Lady Peep SNAPPED in my hand at the store just now, and Horatio keeps putting me on hold about the Rouge Biancas.
> 
> I'm going to have to cut up or freeze my debit and credit cards over Memorial Day Weekend because that is a tough day for me.


I'm sorry you've been sad, but I hope you do get the Rouge Bianca- they are truly TDF,,,
Congrats, on the RBs, *CG!!!*


----------



## MadameElle

Hi ladies...besides Las Vegas, are there other boutiques that will be getting the black crystal python ADs?  

I have been calling LV and they don't answer the phones (and if they do, they put me on hold forever, and when I hang up and call again, they don't pick again).  I have also sent them multiple emails requesting for a customer agreement form and they don't respond to emails either.


----------



## KarenBorter

MadameElle said:


> Hi ladies...besides Las Vegas, are there other boutiques that will be getting the black crystal python ADs?
> 
> I have been calling LV and they don't answer the phones (and if they do, they put me on hold forever, and when I hang up and call again, they don't pick again).  I have also sent them multiple emails requesting for a customer agreement form and they don't respond to emails either.



Are they THAT busy? Sheesh. 

I am going to be at Roberston tomorrow in the early afternoon ... just sayin'


----------



## MadameElle

KarenBorter said:


> Are they THAT busy? Sheesh.
> 
> I am going to be at Roberston tomorrow in the early afternoon ... just sayin'



maybe i'll see u there.  exactly what time r u going to be there?  maybe i will ask janene to help me with LV.


----------



## KarenBorter

MadameElle said:


> maybe i'll see u there.  exactly what time r u going to be there?  maybe i will ask janene to help me with LV.



I am going on a hike in the morning so I think I will be there around 1pm. If you want to meet then I will make it a solid 1, unless that's too early for you, I am flexible. 

I am going to try on the AD Nude with a 100mm heel. I have been needing a nude and the 100mm heel makes me happy (and my dates ... you've seen how tall I am in the 150's LOL) I am also going to take a gander at the Chantilly Lace Bianca


----------



## MadameElle

KarenBorter said:


> I am going on a hike in the morning so I think I will be there around 1pm. If you want to meet then I will make it a solid 1, unless that's too early for you, I am flexible.
> 
> I am going to try on the AD Nude with a 100mm heel. I have been needing a nude and the 100mm heel makes me happy (and my dates ... you've seen how tall I am in the 150's LOL) I am also going to take a gander at the Chantilly Lace Bianca



around 1pm is ok.  i'll see u there.  i want to see the lace bianca too and whatever else they received this week.


----------



## KarenBorter

MadameElle said:


> around 1pm is ok.  i'll see u there.  i want to see the lace bianca too and whatever else they received this week.



Leopard Bianca .... too much leopard for me but it's pretty. I am so glad we aren't the same size 

1pm it is then  Are you bringing your "driver" with you? heh. Did those shoes come in that he wanted?


----------



## MadameElle

KarenBorter said:


> Leopard Bianca .... too much leopard for me but it's pretty. I am so glad we aren't the same size
> 
> 1pm it is then  Are you bringing your "driver" with you? heh. Did those shoes come in that he wanted?



  his shoes has not come in yet.  i think my "driver" is working tomorrow.  after robertson, maybe i'll stop by scp to see what shoes they received thursday.  when i called the sa he said it was nothing exciting but i want to see for myself .  what is not exciting for him might be exciting for me .


----------



## KarenBorter

MadameElle said:


> his shoes has not come in yet.  i think my "driver" is working tomorrow.  after robertson, maybe i'll stop by scp to see what shoes they received thursday.  when i called the sa he said it was nothing exciting but i want to see for myself .  what is not exciting for him might be exciting for me .



Seriously ... since they work there NOTHING is exciting hahaha. I am still dreaming about those lace Daffs ... but NO NO NO ... LOL

Oh, I may wear my Cemete Flats ... so I will blind everyone there with their shine ahahaha


----------



## KarenBorter

MadameElle said:


> his shoes has not come in yet.  i think my "driver" is working tomorrow.  after robertson, maybe i'll stop by scp to see what shoes they received thursday.  when i called the sa he said it was nothing exciting but i want to see for myself .  what is not exciting for him might be exciting for me .



I just sent you a PM about tomorrow ...


----------



## Dessye

clothingguru said:


> OMFG!!!!! They didnt actually sell my size they still have it!!! YAY RB WS bianca's are mine!  I cant wait! PLUS DH surprised me with a trip to palm springs in 10 days and so i can go to the boutique myself and get them! MY FIRST TIME to the boutique! this is the best day ever!


 
  I'm so happy they have your size!  Pays to call each boutique for sure!  yay - I'm glad I was wrong!  Congrats and have fun in Palm Springs!!!


----------



## KarenBorter

Dessye said:


> I'm so happy they have your size!  Pays to call each boutique for sure!  yay - I'm glad I was wrong!  Congrats and have fun in Palm Springs!!!



@ *clothingguru  *Palm Springs has been HOT HOT HOT lately ... 

*Dessye  *just thought I would tell you that the way I keep looking at the Bianca picture I may be doing a double reveal tomorrow ... I am iffy on the 100mm heel but really want a nude shoe and a nude shoe that is a "work horse" so Likely the AD is going home with me. I don't want to regret not getting the Bianca BUT I doubt she still has a 37 in stock.


----------



## pixiesparkle

I went to my local CL boutique today..they received the greyish and black Pampas in lower heel version, lots of sizes left for Blue suede Balota 150 and Lady Daff snake!!! my SA also said that they're receiving a new shipment for Fall some time in the next 2 weeks, that includes the Sobek in gold, Bianca in amethyst and maybe other colours but I'm not sure..


----------



## Hipployta

I want a red shoe...that is possibly why I'm stalking these Rouge Patent Biancas so much...but how do we feel about the Lady Peep Red Eel?


----------



## MsCav2

I have also been trying to get ahold of LV about the Rouge Bianca and no answer i sent an email too , like whats the deal we need our shoes !!



MadameElle said:


> Hi ladies...besides Las Vegas, are there other boutiques that will be getting the black crystal python ADs?
> 
> I have been calling LV and they don't answer the phones (and if they do, they put me on hold forever, and when I hang up and call again, they don't pick again).  I have also sent them multiple emails requesting for a customer agreement form and they don't respond to emails either.


----------



## clothingguru

Dessye said:


> I'm so happy they have your size!  Pays to call each boutique for sure!  yay - I'm glad I was wrong!  Congrats and have fun in Palm Springs!!!


YOU werent wrong hun. I went up .5 size and took the 39's . But they had said earlier that they sold them when i said i would purchase and so i called just to make sure and sure enough they still had them! And thank you i cant wait to go on vacation !!!


----------



## clothingguru

*Thank you everyone for the congrats! I AM SOO Excited!!!!!! * I will post pics of them when i get back from my trip !!!! woohoo!


----------



## clothingguru

KarenBorter said:


> @ *clothingguru  *Palm Springs has been HOT HOT HOT lately ...
> 
> *Dessye  *just thought I would tell you that the way I keep looking at the Bianca picture I may be doing a double reveal tomorrow ... I am iffy on the 100mm heel but really want a nude shoe and a nude shoe that is a "work horse" so Likely the AD is going home with me. I don't want to regret not getting the Bianca BUT I doubt she still has a 37 in stock.



REALLY? just my kinda weather! I LOVE it when its COOKING! I cannot wait cause its still no where near summer here in Vancouver


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

MadameElle said:


> Hi ladies...besides Las Vegas, are there other boutiques that will be getting the black crystal python ADs?
> 
> I have been calling LV and they don't answer the phones (and if they do, they put me on hold forever, and when I hang up and call again, they don't pick again).  I have also sent them multiple emails requesting for a customer agreement form and they don't respond to emails either.




Hi Madame there is a huge boxing match this weekend in Vegas and there were  tons  of people that flew in  for the fight so they will be bombarded with clients like insanely. Just thought I would give you guys the heads up !


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

MsCav2 said:


> I have also been trying to get ahold of LV about the Rouge Bianca and no answer i sent an email too , like whats the deal we need our shoes !!


Horatio has them also ! pm me if you need their email its the best way to reach them


----------



## inspiredgem

Hipployta said:


> I want a red shoe...that is possibly why I'm stalking these Rouge Patent Biancas so much...but how do we feel about the Lady Peep Red Eel?



I had the same problem!  I was all ready to buy the Red Eel Lady Peeps and then I saw the post about the Rouge Bianca coming back.

I actually bought a pair of the Rouge Bianca's when they first came out but foolishly exchanged them for a more neutral pair because I wasn't sure I could rock the color.  I always regretted letting them go so naturally I jumped at the chance to finally get another pair.


----------



## Hipployta

inspiredgem said:


> I had the same problem!  I was all ready to buy the Red Eel Lady Peeps and then I saw the post about the Rouge Bianca coming back.
> 
> I actually bought a pair of the Rouge Bianca's when they first came out but foolishly exchanged them for a more neutral pair because I wasn't sure I could rock the color.  I always regretted letting them go so naturally I jumped at the chance to finally get another pair.



So you're going Rouge literally and figuratively? I think by the round Horatio actually checks my size will be gone


----------



## chacci1

missgiannina said:


> gorgeous new additions! Are your magos 160 or 140?



thanks missgiannina!!!  The magos are 160's....


----------



## chacci1

hazeltt said:


> Gorgeous new additions! Congrats! We need a collection thread from you!!




THANK YOU HAZELTT!!  I have thought about it quite a bit (to do a collection thread that is).  I just need to find the time and patience!  I would love to do one....you may just see one pop up here soon!  Thanks for your kind words!


----------



## KarenBorter

clothingguru said:


> REALLY? just my kinda weather! I LOVE it when its COOKING! I cannot wait cause its still no where near summer here in Vancouver



When are you coming down? Today ... in Los Angeles a "marine layer" has set in and we are overcast and cool 

I am excited that you are getting your shoe ... It really is lovely! It's one you definitely NEED in your closet!


----------



## 318Platinum

does anyone know if these fit like the closed toe Biancas?





Alice1979 said:


> New on eCommerce site:
> 
> Lady Peep in red eel, $995
> 
> http://us.christianlouboutin.com/shoes/lady-peep-eel.html


----------



## PeepToe

318Platinum said:


> does anyone know if these fit like the closed toe Biancas?



I take the LP TTS and the Bianca 1/2 a size down from it


----------



## 318Platinum

I just bought my first pair of Louboutins two weeks ago, and I am just not joining the Loubi Force!!! lol  I was not sure if I Could fit them, but I know that I can wear a Bianca 42, eventhough I had to break them in. Now, they fit perfectly, but the heel on my feet I guess are kinda big or tall or something, so it sticks out. I may need to post a picture, but the shoes are still comfy. I just want to make sure that it would be different with these shoes.




PeepToe said:


> I take the LP TTS and the Bianca 1/2 a size down from it


----------



## clothingguru

KarenBorter said:


> When are you coming down? Today ... in Los Angeles a "marine layer" has set in and we are overcast and cool
> 
> I am excited that you are getting your shoe ... It really is lovely! It's one you definitely NEED in your closet!


Ill be in palm springs on the 16th! yay! Are you that way? 
I hope its super hot when im there! And im sooo excited to!


----------



## clothingguru

clothingguru said:


> Ill be in palm springs on the 16th! yay! Are you that way?
> I hope its super hot when im there! And im sooo excited to!


Ladies i know this isnt about the styles but i wasnt sure where to post this? I am going to palm springs and trying to book where i want to stay, what is better for shopping : Long beach, Laguna beach, La? Tell me where all the good spots are because ive never been and im not sure where to stay for a couple nights. Thanks!


----------



## cts900

^^I am from Palm Springs, babe.  I will PM you.


----------



## clothingguru

cts900 said:


> ^^I am from Palm Springs, babe.  I will PM you.


^ OMG you are! I wanna see you!


----------



## cts900

clothingguru said:


> ^ OMG you are! I wanna see you!



^^Tee hee, I am!  I just PMed you .


----------



## Clooky001

jenaywins said:


> No299--Python Tartaruga Heel



These are also my fav style too, I saw & tried them at the trunk show...yes they do have a tiny peep but still think they are stunning


----------



## jenayb

I went into NM this afternoon to see the Grenadine in person. This shoe is really... I don't get it. The pairs I saw had such a variance in colour that I cannot believe they were even released, but... You judge for yourself. One particular shoe was actually much darker on one side than the other and had multiple white-ish spots where the dye hadn't take. Look at the heel difference in the first pic!!  
 Anyways, at least here is some eye candy. 

My pic:






My pic: 





Vs another pair...

SA's pic:





Big difference!!


----------



## jeshika

That's so sad because it is such a gorgeous color!


----------



## jenayb

^^ I agree! I was absolutely 100% purchasing these - couldn't wait for them to arrive..........


----------



## carlinha

jeshika said:


> That's so sad because it is such a gorgeous color!





jenaywins said:


> ^^ I agree! I was absolutely 100% purchasing these - couldn't wait for them to arrive..........



i know ladies, i totally feel you... this was THE BIGGEST SHOE DISAPPOINTMENT for me of the season... maybe ever :cry:  i was sooooo looking forward to these, only next to the python batiks... i don't understand what happened


----------



## Cityfashionista

jenaywins said:


> I went into NM this afternoon to see the Grenadine in person. This shoe is really... I don't get it. The pairs I saw had such a variance in colour that I cannot believe they were even released, but... You judge for yourself. One particular shoe was actually much darker on one side than the other and had multiple white-ish spots where the dye hadn't take. Look at the heel difference in the first pic!!
> Anyways, at least here is some eye candy.
> 
> My pic:
> 
> 
> My pic:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vs another pair...
> 
> SA's pic:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big difference!!



It's a shame that the color is more even & vibrant on those shoes. That's really disappointing. 


TBH I could see a situation where I'd buy the shoe that you took a picture of.:shame: It would have to be on sale of course but there is a circumstance in which I'd purchase.

The picture of the shoe your SA sent you is just one sad shoe.


----------



## cts900

Yeah....I know the dye is inconsistent and not as saturated as it should be on the grenadine.  They effed it up.  I don't hate it as much as everyone else does.


----------



## Louboufan

Yeah, its horrible. I noticed the same thing with the one at Saks.


jenaywins said:


> I went into NM this afternoon to see the Grenadine in person. This shoe is really... I don't get it. The pairs I saw had such a variance in colour that I cannot believe they were even released, but... You judge for yourself. One particular shoe was actually much darker on one side than the other and had multiple white-ish spots where the dye hadn't take. Look at the heel difference in the first pic!!
> Anyways, at least here is some eye candy.
> 
> My pic:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My pic:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vs another pair...
> 
> SA's pic:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big difference!!


----------



## hazeltt

I'm wondering why they even went through with it when the dye turned out this way. Could they not have re-dyed it first?


----------



## sscott

cts900 said:


> Yeah....I know the dye is inconsistent and not as saturated as it should be on the grenadine.  They effed it up.  I don't hate it as much as everyone else does.


Isn't that the reason the Jade water snake Bianca was never released?


----------



## Elise499

I went to the Mount Steet trunk show on Friday, I wasn't allowed to take pictures but I find some on greatbritishlife.co.uk.



























However I took pictures of the S/S collection : 










More pics to come..


----------



## Elise499

3Fibbia
Ciel de Clou
Lady Turner
Orfée
Marala
Daffodile in satin (Harrods also have the black satin)


----------



## jeshika

thanks *elise*! can't wait to see more pictures!


----------



## hazeltt

Thank you *Elise* for the pics!!


----------



## jeNYC

^the emerald satin pair


----------



## jeshika

i love the peach strass


----------



## Alice1979

Thanks so much *Elise* for the eye canday. I love the black sobek and the cobra 3 Fibbias.


----------



## AEGIS

maybe they were going for an ombre effect?   i think the color is beautiful still. the white spots are unfortunate however




jenaywins said:


> I went into NM this afternoon to see the Grenadine in person. This shoe is really... I don't get it. The pairs I saw had such a variance in colour that I cannot believe they were even released, but... You judge for yourself. One particular shoe was actually much darker on one side than the other and had multiple white-ish spots where the dye hadn't take. Look at the heel difference in the first pic!!
> Anyways, at least here is some eye candy.
> 
> My pic:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My pic:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vs another pair...
> 
> SA's pic:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big difference!!


----------



## pixiesparkle

thanks for the pics* Elise*!!
I thought my SA got mixed up with another style when she said the Sobek comes in black..turns out she was right! Does anyone know what the price point for the *Sobek* will be? I need to prepare myself mentally for the amount my bank account is going to be hit with:giggles:


----------



## RedBottomLover

the black sobek


----------



## ntntgo

carlinha said:


> i know ladies, i totally feel you... this was THE BIGGEST SHOE DISAPPOINTMENT for me of the season... maybe ever :cry: i was sooooo looking forward to these, only next to the python batiks... i don't understand what happened


 
Here, here *carlinha*.  I got 3 different pair of ADs in Grenadine.  2 from NM and one from Harvey Nichols (she might have gotten them from Motcomb, not sure).  I didn't even bother wasting Horatio's time to send them to me because I just could not believe the dye job.  And we all know about my Batik disappointment.

I just can't believe that they put the shoes out.


----------



## jenayb

ntntgo said:


> Here, here *carlinha*.  I got 3 different pair of ADs in Grenadine.  2 from NM and one from Harvey Nichols (she might have gotten them from Motcomb, not sure).  I didn't even bother wasting Horatio's time to send them to me because I just could not believe the dye job.  And we all know about my Batik disappointment.
> 
> I just can't believe that they put the shoes out.



This was exactly what I was saying. I literally cannot believe this batch of shoes was released for purchase. I understand the time and material are both valuable, but to try to pass these shoes off as acceptable is, well, not acceptable IMO.


----------



## ntntgo

I just got the Elisa in Rouge Metal Patent and, it's been a long time since I loved, loved, loved a shoe (and it was only $595 woo hoo!)

But, I keep getting varying information as to whether the Amethyst patent is coming in the AD.  Madison says Miami is getting it.  They have no record of ordering it or that it's even going to be available.  Anyone...Anyone????


----------



## jeshika

ntntgo said:


> I just got the Elisa in Rouge Metal Patent and, it's been a long time since I loved, loved, loved a shoe (and it was only $595 woo hoo!)
> 
> But, I keep getting varying information as to whether the Amethyst patent is coming in the AD.  Madison says Miami is getting it.  They have no record of ordering it or that it's even going to be available.  Anyone...Anyone????



Did you say Amethyst Patent AD?   

I can't do the Bianca but I love the Amethyst patent! 

ooh *Nat*, do you have pictures of your Elisas? I love the rouge patent! It is TDF!


----------



## LavenderIce

ntntgo said:


> I just got the Elisa in Rouge Metal Patent and, it's been a long time since I loved, loved, loved a shoe (and it was only $595 woo hoo!)
> 
> But, I keep getting varying information as to whether the Amethyst patent is coming in the AD.  Madison says Miami is getting it.  They have no record of ordering it or that it's even going to be available.  Anyone...Anyone????



AFAIK, the AD 140 is not coming in amethyste patent.  However, the *AD 100* will come in the amethyste watersnake opaco.


----------



## ntntgo

jeshika said:


> Did you say Amethyst Patent AD?
> 
> I can't do the Bianca but I love the Amethyst patent!
> 
> ooh *Nat*, do you have pictures of your Elisas? I love the rouge patent! It is TDF!



Here is the stock photo.  I haven't done modeling pics because I just don't do them anymore unless someone PMs me to ask for them specifically.

And...as soon as I know for sure about the ADs, I'll email you.  I can't wear the Bianca either. I have one pair of them in the pink python and I've worn them twice.


----------



## jeshika

ntntgo said:


> Here is the stock photo.  I haven't done modeling pics because I just don't do them anymore unless someone PMs me to ask for them specifically.
> 
> And...as soon as I know for sure about the ADs, I'll email you.  I can't wear the Bianca either. I have one pair of them in the pink python and I've worn them twice.



thanks *Nat*! I gotcha... too many picture thieves around...

ok, hope the ADs do come in Amethyste patent!


----------



## jenayb

AEGIS said:


> maybe they were going for an ombre effect?   i think the color is beautiful still. the white spots are unfortunate however



You're so sweet to give them credit like that...


----------



## erinmiyu

jenaywins said:


> You're so sweet to give them credit like that...


this made me seriously LOL. maybe that's how they'll play it after reading these boards, too


----------



## jenayb

erinmiyu said:


> this made me seriously LOL. maybe that's how they'll play it after reading these boards, too


----------



## AEGIS

jenaywins said:


> You're so sweet to give them credit like that...




i mean i try.    i just can't believe that ALL of them would look like that if not deliberately.


----------



## NANI1972

Double post


----------



## NANI1972

Here's a comparison of the Grenadine WS ADs when the first stock pic was posted here back in November of last year.

Stock pic back in Nov. 2010






Jenay's pic





To me the saturation is truly much more uniform in the stock pic. IMO these are a bad batch that shouldn't have made it to the sales floor. Why not make another batch of dye and redye them? I dunno exactly how it all works as far as the dye making process goes but doesn't seem like it would be that difficult to redye the shoes so that they look much more uniform?


----------



## candyapples88

NANI1972 said:


> Here's a comparison of the Grenadine WS ADs when the first stock pic was posted here back in November of last year (curtousy of Bella)
> 
> Stock pic back in Nov. 2010



That shoe looks beautiful, unlike the rest that are blotchy. I wonder if something was wrong with the particular batch of skin that wouldn't take the dye


----------



## jenayb

NANI1972 said:


> Here's a comparison of the Grenadine WS ADs when the first stock pic was posted here back in November of last year.
> 
> Stock pic back in Nov. 2010
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jenay's pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To me the saturation is truly much more uniform in the stock pic. IMO these are a bad batch that shouldn't have made it to the sales floor. Why not make another batch of dye and redye them? I dunno exactly how it all works as far as the dye making process goes but doesn't seem like it would be that difficult to redye the shoes so that they look much more uniform?





I can definitely see blotches on the stock pic; however, they are nowhere near as bad as the shoes I saw at NM. I looked at several pairs (my poor SA!) and they were all horrid, IMO. 

Anyhow, again I agree - these should not have made it past QC.


----------



## kett

I have a quick question - I see that the Relika is back on CL.com - does anyone know if this is being made in a 100mm or 120mm? Or is it 140 only?


----------



## surlygirl

*kett *- I *think* the relika is 140 only.

in regards to the grenadine ws ads ... i saw them at shoe in in vegas, and was shocked by the blotchiness(sp). it's almost like an acid wash treatment on them or something. except that it's not!


----------



## Emily HC

jenaywins said:


> I can definitely see blotches on the stock pic; however, they are nowhere near as bad as the shoes I saw at NM. I looked at several pairs (my poor SA!) and they were all horrid, IMO.
> 
> Anyhow, again I agree - these should not have made it past QC.



This actually happened to their watersnake AD in royal blue as well. I purchased a pair last month from CL.com and the color is just so off. So I went to CL@ Roberson tried to see if it's just my pair or all others are the same. Too bad they only carry Bianca.  The color is just very saturated and pretty on Bianca, unlike my AD. I contacted CL customer rep right away and they told me the color diff and missing spots is normal. It still bothered me so much back then, so I went NM again to check other ADs in royal blue. guess what, the color is just as horrible as mine. But I think this only happens to AD style tho. not sure what happened to their QC.


----------



## candyapples88

Emily HC said:


> This actually happened to their watersnake AD in royal blue as well. I purchased a pair last month from CL.com and the color is just so off. So I went to CL@ Roberson tried to see if it's just my pair or all others are the same. Too bad they only carry Bianca.  The color is just very saturated and pretty on Bianca, unlike my AD. I contacted CL customer rep right away and they told me the color diff and missing spots is normal. It still bothered me so much back then, so I went NM again to check other ADs in royal blue. guess what, the color is just as horrible as mine. But I think this only happens to AD style tho. not sure what happened to their QC.



Hmm...that is weird. I have the RB WS Bs and they aren't splotchy at all as you said. I would think the WS skin is all the same and should take up the dye the same..given a few that don't here and there. But for only the ADs to be defective is weird.


----------



## clothingguru

Hipployta said:


> I only REALLY shop when I get sad. I bought 4 CLs this week...and I was eyeballing 3 more. Luckily the Bretelle in Leather is tougher to get than expected, one of the slings for the Lady Peep SNAPPED in my hand at the store just now, and Horatio keeps putting me on hold about the Rouge Biancas.
> 
> I'm going to have to cut up or freeze my debit and credit cards over Memorial Day Weekend because that is a tough day for me.



OMG i cant wait to see these 4 new pairs!!!  congrats!   So sorry you were feeling down tho. I hope you feel better now and that your shoe purchases made you feel better


----------



## clothingguru

KarenBorter said:


> Guess who I called at lunch?
> Guess who I am going to see tomorrow after my hike and before the museum?
> Guess who may not make it out of the store with only 1 pair since the Bianca is there in Lace ... I can only pray they sell out of my size



OMG they are gorgeous! Your AVI!!! I die!  congrats!


----------



## Hipployta

clothingguru said:


> OMG i cant wait to see these 4 new pairs!!!  congrats!



LOL...I posted one...the Lady Peep Spikes in black on black.

I'm expecting a CL e-boutique delivery on Tuesday.

And I've given up on wondering when the heck NAP is going to FINALLY ship my two from them


----------



## clothingguru

clothingguru said:


> OMG they are gorgeous! Your AVI!!! I die!  congrats!


*Elisa: *Thank you so much for the pictures!!!!!!! I LOVE the 3 tibbia (i think) in the exotic!


----------



## clothingguru

Hipployta said:


> LOL...I posted one...the Lady Peep Spikes in black on black.
> 
> I'm expecting a CL e-boutique delivery on Tuesday.
> 
> And I've given up on wondering when the heck NAP is going to FINALLY ship my two from them



Oh really?!!! I have been down and out the past 2 days so i just logged on and am catching up! Ill have to check out the "show us your new cl's" thread! I wanna see these babies!  And i hope that NAP sends these goodies out!!!!


----------



## Hipployta

clothingguru said:


> Oh really?!!! I have been down and out the past 2 days so i just logged on and am catching up! Ill have to check out the "show us your new cl's" thread! I wanna see these babies!  And i hope that NAP sends these goodies out!!!!



ME TOO...especially since I'm getting cold feet on one of them


----------



## jenayb

Some Grenadine ADs just popped up on the bay and ... no surprise... colour is awful.


----------



## jeshika

jenaywins said:


> Some Grenadine ADs just popped up on the bay and ... no surprise... colour is awful.



omg the poor shoes! :cry:


----------



## Dessye

clothingguru said:


> *Elisa: *Thank you so much for the pictures!!!!!!! I LOVE the 3 tibbia (i think) in the exotic!


 
It's 3-Fibbia  and I love them.  I just wore mine out yesterday for their debut and they are SO comfortable and stable!!!   That metal heel is so great!  I am now drooling over the cobra version...


----------



## KarenBorter

clothingguru said:


> OMG they are gorgeous! Your AVI!!! I die!  congrats!


Thanks honey 

I took them back today to get the 37.5. I am going to make these work if it kills me ... If not, then they are going back on Saturday for store credit. I returned the 37's today so if anyone was looking for a pair in 37 Robertson has them.


----------



## BijouBleu

I was waiting to get the 3 fibbia in black calf and I am soooooo glad I waited, those cobra will be mine!!  



Dessye said:


> It's 3-Fibbia  and I love them.  I just wore mine out yesterday for their debut and they are SO comfortable and stable!!!   That metal heel is so great!  I am now drooling over the cobra version...


----------



## clothingguru

Dessye said:


> It's 3-Fibbia  and I love them.  I just wore mine out yesterday for their debut and they are SO comfortable and stable!!!   That metal heel is so great!  I am now drooling over the cobra version...



OH BOY i love them! Thanks for the clarification! haha


----------



## clothingguru

KarenBorter said:


> Thanks honey
> 
> I took them back today to get the 37.5. I am going to make these work if it kills me ... If not, then they are going back on Saturday for store credit. I returned the 37's today so if anyone was looking for a pair in 37 Robertson has them.



Well i hope you find your size! Cause they are stunning!


----------



## KarenBorter

clothingguru said:


> Well i hope you find your size! Cause they are stunning!



*nods I hope the 37.5's work for me. They are sitting in the trunk of my car *sigh* I won't get home to check them out more until later as my boss has me running all over the place for her starting in about 1/2 hour or so ... 

I do love them and would be heartbroken if they won't work


----------



## clothingguru

KarenBorter said:


> *nods I hope the 37.5's work for me. They are sitting in the trunk of my car *sigh* I won't get home to check them out more until later as my boss has me running all over the place for her starting in about 1/2 hour or so ...
> 
> I do love them and would be heartbroken if they won't work



hehe too funny! well keep us posted!!


----------



## MadameElle

FYI - Robertson received their shipment of red and anthracite eel lady peep.

Now that I've seen the anthracite color IRL, I can't wait for the very prive to arrive.


----------



## Hipployta

MadameElle said:


> FYI - Robertson received their shipment of red and anthracite eel lady peep.
> 
> Now that I've seen the anthracite color IRL, I can't wait for the very prive to arrive.



I'm going for the red but how does the anthracite color work out?


----------



## MadameElle

Hipployta said:


> I'm going for the red but how does the anthracite color work out?



The anthracite is dark, dark gray - like the color of lead pencil on paper with the same metallic sheen.  The shade is not at all close to black.  I like how the red sole pops against that gray shade.


----------



## Dessye

^^^
There is a stock pic of the antracite VP in the Reference Library under the new styles for Fall 2011, post #30:

http://forum.purseblog.com/loubouti...cls-fall-2011-pics-info-only-no-672194-2.html


----------



## ntntgo

MadameElle said:


> The anthracite is dark, dark gray - like the color of lead pencil on paper with the same metallic sheen. The shade is not at all close to black. I like how the red sole pops against that gray shade.


 
Here's a picture.


----------



## kett

Thanks surly, I suspected as much!


----------



## KarenBorter

MadameElle said:


> FYI - Robertson received their shipment of red and anthracite eel lady peep.
> 
> Now that I've seen the anthracite color IRL, I can't wait for the very prive to arrive.



I've seen both ... when I went today to trade my Bianca's ... both are TDF. Eel is a tad out of my price range though but they are lovely!


----------



## KarenBorter

Giving my toesies a break for a few days to let them "heal" from my AD outing on Saturday. I am still having an issue with the 37.5 and I shouldn't be so I think it's just swelling. The Bianca is STUNNING in person, honestly the pics do NOT do it justice. So for the next 5 days NO HEELS ... I will try them on again Saturday morning.


----------



## r6girl2005

I'm sorry this has been an issue for you Karen, I hope they work out because I know how much you  them.



KarenBorter said:


> Giving my toesies a break for a few days to let them "heal" from my AD outing on Saturday. I am still having an issue with the 37.5 and I shouldn't be so I think it's just swelling. The Bianca is STUNNING in person, honestly the pics do NOT do it justice. So for the next 5 days NO HEELS ... I will try them on again Saturday morning.


----------



## KarenBorter

r6girl2005 said:


> I'm sorry this has been an issue for you Karen, I hope they work out because I know how much you  them.




 thanks darlin' ... It shouldn't be but it is ... The hardest part for me will not be wearing my shoes around the house like I have been every night. 

A note on the grenadine's ... They are pretty blotchy but if I found a pair that were decent I would consider them ... if they were on sale .. well I would consider them harder


----------



## chacci1

Ladies...I know some of you may still be searching for the Lucifer Bow.  Shoe Inn had a few pairs left when I was there last week (in the black leather)!  They even had a size 37!!  I passed on them but thought I would let you all know!   They also had a few Lady Clou's left (these sizes were more limited).


----------



## chloe speaks

OMG, the ponyhair Biancas at Madison were TDF! I'm generally not feeling love for Biancas right now, but I tried on and they were friggin' hottttt :devil:


----------



## chloe speaks

Dessye said:


> It's 3-Fibbia  and I love them. I just wore mine out yesterday for their debut and they are SO comfortable and stable!!!  That metal heel is so great! I am now drooling over the cobra version...


 
Oooh I checked out your thread again girl and they were amazing! How did I ever miss that style?  where did you buy them?


----------



## Dessye

chloe speaks said:


> Oooh I checked out your thread again girl and they were amazing! How did I ever miss that style?  where did you buy them?


 
Thanks, *C*!  I actually got them back home in Canada.  The beige version is at Pam Jenkins:

https://www.pamjenkins.co.uk/productdetails-3-Fibbia-120/5944.html


----------



## Dessye

chloe speaks said:


> OMG, the ponyhair Biancas at Madison were TDF! I'm generally not feeling love for Biancas right now, but I tried on and they were friggin' hottttt :devil:


 
Did you get them?????


----------



## chloe speaks

Dessye said:


> Yeppers, it was Horatio!
> 
> So far, I only know of the Bianca and Elisa in rouge metal patent


 
I don't think it was available here in North America, but I had passed once on Rouge Metal Patent in the Lady Lynch in France.


----------



## Dessye

chloe speaks said:


> I don't think it was available here in North America, but I had passed once on Rouge Metal Patent in the Lady Lynch in France.


 
Rouge metal patent Bianca was available at Neimans when it first came out.


----------



## clothingguru

Does anyone know which stores have all received the leopard bianca's? 
When i go to SCP and Robertson i want to try them on. Have they received their shipment yet?


----------



## chloe speaks

Dessye said:


> Rouge metal patent Bianca was available at Neimans when it first came out.


 
Did you mean to type RMP Lady Lynch? So they were available this side of the Atlantic ?


----------



## chloe speaks

Dessye said:


> Did you get them?????


 
Noooooo!  And I also passed on the Rouge Metal Elisas. I sort of have a quota and I NEEED to buy a Bal next month.

Why don't those Lotto Balls fall my direction?


----------



## Dessye

chloe speaks said:


> Did you mean to type RMP Lady Lynch? So they were available this side of the Atlantic ?


 
Oh I didn't realize you meant the LL.  I don't know whether or not RML LL was in the US.


----------



## Dessye

clothingguru said:


> Does anyone know which stores have all received the leopard bianca's?
> When i go to SCP and Robertson i want to try them on. Have they received their shipment yet?


 
Robertson has!


----------



## LavenderIce

Dessye said:


> Oh I didn't realize you meant the LL.  I don't know whether or not RML LL was in the US.



The US retailers never got the LL pump in rouge metal patent. NM and BG had the LL in the fuxia and gold (nude) glitter and the LL wedge in cramberry patent and goa lame.  However, NM and Saks did have the rouge metal patent Biancas.  If you were one of the lucky ones, they made it to sale season.


----------



## AEGIS

jenaywins said:


> Some Grenadine ADs just popped up on the bay and ... no surprise... colour is awful.




now that i look it at it, it looks really deliberate IMO. almost like stripes and not blotches. idk. it sucks it's not uniform bc the pink is gorgeous


----------



## jenayb

AEGIS said:


> now that i look it at it, it looks really deliberate IMO. almost like stripes and not blotches. idk. it sucks it's not uniform bc the pink is gorgeous


 
Again, you are a sweet pea for giving them credit! 

No, but seriously... They were not meant to look like that. How this whole batch slipped through QC is beyond me. I know a lot of ladies have been talking about them potentially going on sale, but I'm not too sure we'll see that... People are still buying outside of tPF...


----------



## KarenBorter

jenaywins said:


> Again, you are a sweet pea for giving them credit!
> 
> No, but seriously... They were not meant to look like that. How this whole batch slipped through QC is beyond me. I know a lot of ladies have been talking about them potentially going on sale, but I'm not too sure we'll see that... People are still buying outside of tPF...



Some people will say, and some SA may even market, that the uneven dye in the grenadine gives each shoe a unique look so no two are alike. There is always a way to make lemonade out of a bad batch of lemons and to some people who are just blind and buy a shoe just because it has the CL name stamped on it may see this as an opportunity to have a "one of a kind" in a full run of shoes. 

*I am not saying anyone within the CL organization or stores selling the shoe have said this, I am simply saying it could be used as a marketing tool if played right. *For that reason, I think we will see the Grenadine out in the wild.


----------



## jenayb

KarenBorter said:


> Some people will say, and some SA may even market, that the uneven dye in the grenadine gives each shoe a unique look so no two are alike. There is always a way to make lemonade out of a bad batch of lemons and to some people who are just blind and buy a shoe just because it has the CL name stamped on it may see this as an opportunity to have a "one of a kind" in a full run of shoes.
> 
> *I am not saying anyone within the CL organization or stores selling the shoe have said this, I am simply saying it could be used as a marketing tool if played right. *For that reason, I think we will see the Grenadine out in the wild.


 
The point is that they were not meant to look this way. They were messed up. 

The dye was botched, it wasn't on purpose. Take a look at the stock photos that originally surfaced, then look at the shoes that were released, and tell me that they were meant to look the way they look. This wasn't for the sake of marketing... CL does not need to mess up an entire run of highly anticipated shoes to garner exposure... He is at the peak of popularity right now, and no one knows this better than the man himself.  

I think a lot of us are very disappointed right now. As I mentioned, this was a highly anticipated shoe which was a big let down when it finally hit. I know the saying goes that all publicity is good publicity, but we all know that isn't true in all situations.


----------



## KarenBorter

jenaywins said:


> The point is that they were not meant to look this way. They were messed up.
> 
> The dye was botched, it wasn't on purpose. Take a look at the stock photos that originally surfaced, then look at the shoes that were released, and tell me that they were meant to look the way they look. This wasn't for the sake of marketing... CL does not need to mess up an entire run of highly anticipated shoes to garner exposure... He is at the peak of popularity right now, and no one knows this better than the man himself.
> 
> I think a lot of us are very disappointed right now. As I mentioned, this was a highly anticipated shoe which was a big let down when it finally hit. I know the saying goes that all publicity is good publicity, but we all know that isn't true in all situations.




Yes, I understand that they weren't meant to look that way, and that it wasn't for the sake of Marketing. What I am just saying that a good marketer will use this situation to their benefit and to a client who is just into the "name" could be persuaded with the ole "it's unique, no two are alike" tactic (whether its a mistake or not).


----------



## jenayb

KarenBorter said:


> Yes, I understand that they weren't meant to look that way, and that it wasn't for the sake of Marketing. What I am just saying that a good marketer will use this situation to their benefit and to a client who is just into the "name" could be persuaded with the ole "it's unique, no two are alike" tactic (whether its a mistake or not).


 
Well, of course. A good SA - no matter the industry - will say whatever necessary to make the sale.


----------



## ntntgo

jenaywins said:


> The point is that they were not meant to look this way. They were messed up.
> 
> The dye was botched, it wasn't on purpose. Take a look at the stock photos that originally surfaced, then look at the shoes that were released, and tell me that they were meant to look the way they look. This wasn't for the sake of marketing... CL does not need to mess up an entire run of highly anticipated shoes to garner exposure... He is at the peak of popularity right now, and no one knows this better than the man himself.
> 
> I think a lot of us are very disappointed right now. As I mentioned, this was a highly anticipated shoe which was a big let down when it finally hit. I know the saying goes that all publicity is good publicity, but we all know that isn't true in all situations.


 
He absolutely knows because he was in the Horatio store last week and saw the shoes.  

IMO, they are a blemish on the Louboutin name and I can't believe that he didn't yank the batch at Horatio when he was there.  (Hello...head in the sand).  Don't get me wrong, I love the man as a person and an artist but you have to care about the product you're putting out with your name on it.

Don't kid yourselves, Ladies...the Grenadines aren't the only ones that have come out with poor dye jobs.  I went through 2 pair of RB Jennys before I finally gave up and sent them back.

I've said before that I have at least 30 pair of python (mostly) or watersnake shoes and until the pair that I got about 8 months ago (the Gris ie: Army Green ADs), I had never seen such splotchiness.  My red ones had dark spots but they weren't uneven.  

I don't care how you spin it, the shoes are garbage and I'm embarrassed for Christian that he allowed them to go out with his name on them.


----------



## hazeltt

I agree! If he was there himself and saw them, I'm wondering why he didn't take action immediately. I think this can only hurt his reputation.


----------



## Dessye

ntntgo said:


> *He absolutely knows because he was in the Horatio store last week *and saw the shoes.
> 
> IMO, they are a blemish on the Louboutin name and I can't believe that he didn't yank the batch at Horatio when he was there. (Hello...head in the sand). Don't get me wrong, I love the man as a person and an artist but you have to care about the product you're putting out with your name on it.
> 
> Don't kid yourselves, Ladies...the Grenadines aren't the only ones that have come out with poor dye jobs. I went through 2 pair of RB Jennys before I finally gave up and sent them back.
> 
> I've said before that I have at least 30 pair of python (mostly) or watersnake shoes and until the pair that I got about 8 months ago (the Gris ie: Army Green ADs), I had never seen such splotchiness. My red ones had dark spots but they weren't uneven.
> 
> I don't care how you spin it, the shoes are garbage and I'm embarrassed for Christian that he allowed them to go out with his name on them.


 
First off, what? Msr. L was in the Horatio boutique last week???   I missed him but a few days 

Second, I agree that the grenadine ADs are a sad excuse for a CL shoe.  I'm sure the only reason he didn't pull the shoes would be that if he had pulled those ones, he'd have to pull all of them at boutiques which looks even worse because it's like he didn't check them before they were shipped out.


----------



## erinmiyu

ntntgo said:


> I don't care how you spin it, the shoes are garbage and I'm embarrassed for Christian that he allowed them to go out with his name on them.


ITA! honestly to me this speaks a bit of arrogance and to the saturation of the brand in a way that "people will buy the shoes anyhow".


----------



## jenayb

ntntgo said:


> He absolutely knows because he was in the Horatio store last week and saw the shoes.
> 
> IMO, they are a blemish on the Louboutin name and I can't believe that he didn't yank the batch at Horatio when he was there. (Hello...head in the sand). Don't get me wrong, I love the man as a person and an artist but you have to care about the product you're putting out with your name on it.
> 
> Don't kid yourselves, Ladies...the Grenadines aren't the only ones that have come out with poor dye jobs. I went through 2 pair of RB Jennys before I finally gave up and sent them back.
> 
> I've said before that I have at least 30 pair of python (mostly) or watersnake shoes and until the pair that I got about 8 months ago (the Gris ie: Army Green ADs), I had never seen such splotchiness. My red ones had dark spots but they weren't uneven.
> 
> I don't care how you spin it, the shoes are garbage and I'm embarrassed for Christian that he allowed them to go out with his name on them.


 
Glad to see you hon. 

Couldn't agree with you more... Per usual...


----------



## AEGIS

jenaywins said:


> Again, you are a sweet pea for giving them credit!
> 
> No, but seriously... They were not meant to look like that. How this whole batch slipped through QC is beyond me. I know a lot of ladies have been talking about them potentially going on sale, but I'm not too sure we'll see that... People are still buying outside of tPF...




i cant believe someone would charge that much for a defective product...im trying..i really am  my friends always tell me i give people too much credit


----------



## jenayb

Dessye said:


> First off, what? Msr. L was in the Horatio boutique last week???  I missed him but a few days
> 
> Second, I agree that the grenadine ADs are a sad excuse for a CL shoe. I'm sure the only reason he didn't pull the shoes would be that if he had pulled those ones, he'd have to pull all of them at boutiques which looks even worse because it's like he didn't check them before they were shipped out.


 
Hehe aww poor babe - you missed him!  You will meet him someday!!

Anyways, absolutely agree here. 



erinmiyu said:


> ITA! honestly to me this speaks a bit of arrogance and to the saturation of the brand in a way that "people will buy the shoes anyhow".


 
Agree!


----------



## jenayb

AEGIS said:


> i cant believe someone would charge that much for a defective product...im trying..i really am  my friends always tell me i give people too much credit


 
Nah, you're just a nice person, hon! 

Honestly, for me personally, he could be charging $5 per shoe and I still wouldn't understand why they made it to the stores, KWIM? Louboutin is a high end brand that should stand for quality, among other things. The Grenadine is definitely not quality. 

Having seen several pairs in person, I am just not havin' the fact that these made it through QC.


----------



## KarenBorter

jenaywins said:


> Nah, you're just a nice person, hon!
> 
> Honestly, for me personally, he could be charging $5 per shoe and I still wouldn't understand why they made it to the stores, KWIM? Louboutin is a high end brand that should stand for quality, among other things. The Grenadine is definitely not quality.
> 
> Having seen several pairs in person, I am just not havin' the fact that these made it through QC.



At Robertson they had the shoe displayed on the same shelf as the purse of the same material/dye job. That shows the vast contrast of the colors and dye saturation. I wouldn't buy the shoe personally. I am still curious as to how the purse came out so well and the shoes didn't. Maybe it's the way the material is stretched over the shoe. Who knows. 

Perhaps Msr. Louboutin will come out with a statement on them or, perhaps, silently pull them from stores without much pomp or circumstance.


----------



## NANI1972

Sorrrry if I missed this, but are the Black Alti Spikes coming in a 140? And If so where may I find them? Please and thank you!!!


----------



## clothingguru

Dessye said:


> Robertson has!


YAY! Hopefully they will have my size left when i go! Cause i bought the RB WS Bianca's from SCP but they were going to charge me $95.00 extra for tax if i was to pick them up there?  And only $20.00 shipping and no tax to send them my way so i said: SEND THEM TO ME! Ill save the $70.00 thanks! 

So i want to still buy a pair in the boutique! lol.


----------



## Star86doll

Hi Ladies, Anyone know if UK boutique is receiving Lady Peeps Spike? I really want them!!!


----------



## Clooky001

Star86doll said:


> Hi Ladies, Anyone know if UK boutique is receiving Lady Peeps Spike? I really want them!!!



Hi star, yep Motcombe have them now & Selfridges will be getting them too...
I know Motcombe have a 36.5 & will be a 36 cause I'm not gonna take mine.


----------



## KarenBorter

There's a Fifi up on the eboutique in the Chantilly Lace 

http://us.christianlouboutin.com/shoes/fifi-100mm-14334.html


----------



## Star86doll

Clooky001 said:


> Hi star, yep Motcombe have them now & Selfridges will be getting them too...
> I know Motcombe have a 36.5 & will be a 36 cause I'm not gonna take mine.


 
Oh Motcomb!! Thanks girl!!







Sent a email to them........pray they got my size!


----------



## Clooky001

Star86doll said:


> Oh Motcomb!! Thanks girl!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent a email to them........pray they got my size!



Good luck...fingers are crossed for ya


----------



## ceseeber

NANI1972 said:


> Sorrrry if I missed this, but are the Black Alti Spikes coming in a 140? And If so where may I find them? Please and thank you!!!



Nope, only in 160. I've asked both e-commerce and the Uk boutiques with the same request.


----------



## authenticplease

If anyone is looking for a RB WS AD in a 36.5, there is one pair at Saks ATL......call or email Jonathan.  jonathan.saks5a@gmail.com or 770-331-9600


----------



## ntntgo

erinmiyu said:


> ITA! honestly to me this speaks a bit of arrogance and to the saturation of the brand in a way that "people will buy the shoes anyhow".


 


jenaywins said:


> Glad to see you hon.
> 
> Couldn't agree with you more... Per usual...


 
Honey, you and I are cut from the same...evenly saturated...cloth.


----------



## ntntgo

erinmiyu said:


> ITA! honestly to me this speaks a bit of arrogance and to the saturation of the brand in a way that "people will buy the shoes anyhow".


 
All I can say to that is, "Touche"


----------



## ntntgo

authenticplease said:


> If anyone is looking for a RB WS AD in a 36.5, there is one pair at Saks ATL......call or email Jonathan. jonathan.saks5a@gmail.com or 770-331-9600


 
Just a little plug here...Thanks to *authentic*, I found the only department store SA that gives a sh*&.  Johnathon is THE BEST.


----------



## jenayb

ntntgo said:


> Honey, you and I are cut from the same...evenly saturated...cloth.


----------



## ntntgo

jenaywins said:


>


 
Thought you'd like that:giggles:.


----------



## jenayb

ntntgo said:


> Thought you'd like that:giggles:.



Loves it! Made my night!


----------



## authenticplease

Hi again ladies.....work has been so busy lately that don't get to hang out here much!  I did drop by Jeffreys ATL today to pick up some things and they had a RB WS ballerina flat that was new.....gorgeous and vibrant!  Of course, I got distracted talking to William and forgot to snap a photo.  You can call William if interested:O)  I am sure he would send a photo.  They also had the whimsical 'tape measure' sandal


----------



## jeNYC

Chantilly Lace VP arrived today at the E-boutique...contact CL CS to purchase.  $995


----------



## KarenBorter

authenticplease said:


> Hi again ladies.....work has been so busy lately that don't get to hang out here much!  I did drop by Jeffreys ATL today to pick up some things and they had a RB WS ballerina flat that was new.....gorgeous and vibrant!  Of course, I got distracted talking to William and forgot to snap a photo.  You can call William if interested:O)  I am sure he would send a photo.  They also had the whimsical* 'tape measure' sanda*l



Speaking of which: I tried on the Diet version of the Police shoe at Robertson and I am here to report that this shoe is SUPER COMFY! I know right? And honestly, it looks good ON. I know we were kinda dissin' the Police but really it is a comfy shoe. I asked if it would ever be manufactured in another color way and they said no.


----------



## carlinha

i  these shoes soooooo much!!!!  i can't believe they brought it back!!!!!



jeNYC said:


> Chantilly Lace VP arrived today at the E-boutique...contact CL CS to purchase. $995


----------



## candyapples88

In case anyone is thinking of purchasing the Miss Clichy, the boutiques are only receiving the black and red version. By red...I'm not sure if it's the bordeaux color on NM or like a true red. I'm also unsure of the heel height, but I think it's 140.


----------



## LavenderIce

candyapples88 said:


> In case anyone is thinking of purchasing the Miss Clichy, the boutiques are only receiving the black and red version. By red...I'm not sure if it's the bordeaux color on NM or like a true red. I'm also unsure of the heel height, but I think it's 140.



The US boutiques and ecommerce will receive the Miss Clichy 140 in black and red suede.  The 160 is also available in red and black suede but only at Miami (both colors) and Horatio (black only.)  I believe the 160 will be in black, red and bordeaux in the UK/Paris.


----------



## candyapples88

LavenderIce said:


> The US boutiques and ecommerce will receive the Miss Clichy 140 in black and red suede.  The 160 is also available in red and black suede but only at Miami (both colors) and Horatio (black only.)  I believe the 160 will be in black, red and bordeaux in the UK/Paris.



Cool, thanks for helping to clarify


----------



## Dessye

LavenderIce said:


> The US boutiques and ecommerce will receive the Miss Clichy 140 in black and red suede. The 160 is also available in red and black suede but only at Miami (both colors) and Horatio (black only.) I believe the 160 will be in black, red and bordeaux in the UK/Paris.


 
Thanks, *Lav*!   Do you or does anyone else know how the new red/bordeaux colors compare to the red suede Declics from past seasons?


----------



## LavenderIce

LavenderIce said:


> The US boutiques and ecommerce will receive the Miss Clichy 140 in black and red suede.  The 160 is also available in red and black suede but only at Miami (both colors) and Horatio (black only.)  I believe the 160 will be in black, red and bordeaux in the UK/Paris.





candyapples88 said:


> Cool, thanks for helping to clarify



You're welcome.  I need to make a correction regarding the UK/Paris.  They are getting the 160 in black and bordeaux.  The 140 will come in black, red and bordeaux.



Dessye said:


> Thanks, *Lav*!   Do you or does anyone else know how the new red/bordeaux colors compare to the red suede Declics from past seasons?



You're welcome *B*!  I saw the red suede Daffy IRL in LV last week, and the red is lighter than the red suede Declic.  Looking at the bordeaux on nm.com, I would say the red suede Declic is closer to that shade.

Just an FYI, I saw the amethyste suede Bibi.  In comparison to the UV suede and the purple suede from past seasons, I would consider the UV and darker and richer than the amethyste and the purple possibly being a shade darker.


----------



## karwood

Up close and personal with the Pampas Black Grezzo :


----------



## jenayb

karwood said:


> Up close and personal with the Pampas Black Grezzo :


 
Oh you would!!!


----------



## Alice1979

karwood said:


> Up close and personal with the Pampas Black Grezzo :


 
Be still my heart


----------



## chacci1

karwood said:


> Up close and personal with the Pampas Black Grezzo :


 Wow!  Those are gorgeous!  Where did you find them?

Also....visiting your stomping grounds this week!  I've been in Chicago since Monday!  Amazing weather....loving it!


----------



## karwood

Thanks *jenay * and *Alice*!!



chacci1 said:


> Wow!  Those are gorgeous!  Where did you find them?
> 
> Also....visiting your stomping grounds this week!  I've been in Chicago since Monday!  Amazing weather....loving it!



Thank you!!! I got them from the SCP CL boutique. 

We have had some nice warm weather the last few days. How long are you staying in Chicago?


----------



## clothingguru

Gorgeous *Kar*!!!!!


----------



## ntntgo

karwood said:


> Up close and personal with the Pampas Black Grezzo :


 
Gorgeous, Kar. I tried on the beige Pampas today and just can't wear them.  Are those black ones 140s?  They look lower than the 150s.  Maybe there's hope for my injured knee.


----------



## maggiesze1

ooops, wrong thread...


----------



## rdgldy

kar, stunning in black as well!


----------



## Dessye

karwood said:


> Up close and personal with the Pampas Black Grezzo :


----------



## jeshika

karwood said:


> Up close and personal with the Pampas Black Grezzo :



*karwood*, those look so fabulous on you! what a pair!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

karwood said:


> Up close and personal with the Pampas Black Grezzo :



these are so beautiful on you!


----------



## AEGIS

i love the details of this shoe



karwood said:


> Up close and personal with the Pampas Black Grezzo :


----------



## PeepToe

karwood said:


> Up close and personal with the Pampas Black Grezzo :



 congrats. Those are lovely! I want!


----------



## bling*lover

karwood said:


> Up close and personal with the Pampas Black Grezzo :


 Congrats Kar, they are gorgeous, I think I like the black just a tiny bit more, BUT both look lovely on you!


----------



## mal

karwood said:


> Up close and personal with the Pampas Black Grezzo :


Yes... beautiful!!!


----------



## karwood

*CG, mal, bling, Peep, AEGIS, SC, jeshika, Dessye, rdgldy and ntngo!!*

*nat,* they are 150mm.


----------



## KarenBorter

karwood said:


> Up close and personal with the Pampas Black Grezzo :



"somebody" made a call to SCP  

Congrats darlin' they look LOVELY on you!


----------



## karwood

KarenBorter said:


> "somebody" made a call to SCP
> 
> Congrats darlin' they look LOVELY on you!



Thank you!! Who's that "somebody"? You or me?


----------



## KarenBorter

karwood said:


> Thank you!! Who's that "somebody"? You or me?



I'm banned, remember ? 

I'm so glad my memory was accurate and I reported to you accurately so you could own this extraordinary shoe ... It is BEAUTIFUL just as the lady who wears it ...


----------



## karwood

KarenBorter said:


> I'm banned, remember ?
> 
> I'm so glad my memory was accurate and I reported to you accurately so you could own this extraordinary shoe ... It is BEAUTIFUL just as the lady who wears it ...



Yes! If it were not for you, I would have not known about these black lovely Pampas hiding at SCP!


----------



## KarenBorter

karwood said:


> Yes! If it were not for you, I would have not known about these black lovely Pampas hiding at SCP!


 cheers!


----------



## chacci1

karwood said:


> Thanks *jenay *and *Alice*!!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!!! I got them from the SCP CL boutique.
> 
> We have had some nice warm weather the last few days. How long are you staying in Chicago?


 

They are lovely!  I may have to give SCP a call!  They always say that imitation is the sincerest form of flattery...right??

I am leaving Chicago tomorrow!  But, I think I may be coming back in June!!  I love this city!


----------



## Hipployta

Must...have...



karwood said:


> Up close and personal with the Pampas Black Grezzo :


----------



## jenayb

My good lord I could NOT stop thinking about the Black Pampas last night.. I even dreamed about them! :girlwhack:


----------



## jenayb

Dang Gina! Madison is tearing it up lately with the new arrivals!!!

MRS 150MM KID OYSTER $1395






MADAME BUTTERFLY PUMP 150MM SUEDE ROYAL AMETHYSTE $855 






MADAME BUTTERFLY PUMP 150MM SUEDE ROYAL BLACK $855 






ROLANDO 120MM PATENT CALF NUDE $695 






ROLANDO 120MM PATENT CALF BLACK $695 






NEW SIMPLE PUMP 120MM SUEDE ROYAL $735 






YOU YOU 85MM PATENT CALF NUDE $595 






NEW PEANUT 45MM SUEDE ROYAL INDIGO $625


----------



## jenayb

LOUBIS ANGEL CLUTCH EEL PONY RED $1395


----------



## indypup

OK, I freaking love the Amethyste suede.  Any intel on what else it will come in, like the Rolando?  All of this Daf fever makes me want Rolandos more than ever!

Thanks so much for posting, *Jenay*!


----------



## GCGDanielle

Thanks for the shoe porn Jenay.  Love the MBP in suede.


----------



## lozzaa

wow I love the oyster colour!


----------



## Dessye

lozzaa said:


> wow I love the oyster colour!


 
Me too!  I'm SOOoooo looking forward to the Red/Oyster Maggie now


----------



## yazziestarr

indypup said:


> OK, I freaking love the Amethyste suede.  Any intel on what else it will come in, like the Rolando?  All of this Daf fever makes me want Rolandos more than ever!
> 
> Thanks so much for posting, *Jenay*!


the Nordstroms prefall book had a new simple in amethyste suede. idk about rolando.  Its so pretty in this pic.


----------



## 318Platinum

WOW!!! LOVE LOVE LOVE The Kid Oyster, and the Madame Butterflies!!!!! Trying to decide what my second Loubie will be!!! Thanks, *Jenay* for these Tasty Treats!!!


----------



## lozzaa

Dessye said:


> Me too!  I'm SOOoooo looking forward to the Red/Oyster Maggie now



yes I'm on the waiting list for that one too! (feels strange being on a waiting list for a shoe I've never seen!)


----------



## Dessye

lozzaa said:


> yes I'm on the waiting list for that one too! (feels strange being on a waiting list for a shoe I've never seen!)


 
Haha - I know, right? I'm pretty sure now that I'll love it.  Although if it was bordeaux/oyster --- I'd love it even more!


----------



## indypup

yazziestarr said:


> the Nordstroms prefall book had a new simple in amethyste suede. idk about rolando.  Its so pretty in this pic.



Hmm, that's definitely doable!  Thanks for the intel!!


----------



## jenayb

^^ You are welcome ladies!


----------



## karwood

jenaywins said:


> MRS 150MM KID OYSTER $1395




Thanks *J* for posting the eye candy!

BTW, the *Mrs 150* will also be coming out in black nappa with silver studs (not spikes, the little studs seen in the pic).


----------



## jenayb

karwood said:


> Thanks *J* for posting the eye candy!
> 
> BTW, the *Mrs 150* will also be coming out in black nappa with silver studs (not spikes, the little studs seen in the pic).


 


I saw the black nappa/silver stud version in the NM Fall Lookbook the other day. Oh it's so beautiful.  

The detailing looks like it's going to be just amazeballs!


----------



## KarenBorter

jenaywins said:


> I saw the black nappa/silver stud version in the NM Fall Lookbook the other day. Oh it's so beautiful.
> 
> The detailing looks like it's going to be just amazeballs!



I am already liking the Oyster but the Black Nappa sounds yummy (and soft/flexible). 

I am looking at things like this; If the Maggie doesn't work out on my foot I will have that money to put toward another shoe so I am always keeping my eyes open.


----------



## jenayb

KarenBorter said:


> I am already liking the Oyster but the Black Nappa sounds yummy (and soft/flexible).
> 
> I am looking at things like this; If the Maggie doesn't work out on my foot I will have that money to put toward another shoe so I am always keeping my eyes open.


 
The Black Nappa is definitely a lovely shoe.


----------



## Alice1979

indypup said:


> OK, I freaking love the Amethyste suede. Any intel on what else it will come in, like the Rolando? All of this Daf fever makes me want Rolandos more than ever!
> 
> Thanks so much for posting, *Jenay*!


 
AFAIK, the amethyste suede will come in:

VP
Bianca
Bibi
Bibi Botta
Bambou
Cousinetta
Belle 85
Belle 100
MBP 100
MBP 120
MBP 150

I have absolutely no idea who's getting what though.


----------



## KarenBorter

Alice1979 said:


> AFAIK, the *amethyste suede* will come in:
> 
> VP
> *Bianca*
> Bibi
> Bibi Botta
> Bambou
> Cousinetta
> Belle 85
> Belle 100
> MBP 100
> MBP 120
> MBP 150
> 
> I have absolutely no idea who's getting what though.


----------



## jeshika

jenaywins said:


> My good lord I could NOT stop thinking about the Black Pampas last night.. I even dreamed about them! :girlwhack:



that's a sign that you should buy a shoe if there ever was one!


----------



## jenayb

jeshika said:


> that's a sign that you should buy a shoe if there ever was one!


 


I know right!


----------



## KarenBorter

jeshika said:


> that's a sign that you should buy a shoe if there ever was one!



That's what led me to getting the LD. I had a dream and called the next day.


----------



## jenayb

jeshika said:


> that's a sign that you should buy a shoe if there ever was one!


 


KarenBorter said:


> That's what led me to getting the LD. I had a dream and called the next day.


 
Well I.... Kinda.. Accidentally... Bought something today already so um.


----------



## Hipployta

karwood said:


> Yes! If it were not for you, I would have not known about these black lovely Pampas hiding at SCP!



How was the size run for the Pampas?


----------



## KarenBorter

jenaywins said:


> Well I.... Kinda.. Accidentally... Bought something today already so um.



are you sleep buying? cuz I've heard of "sleep eating" so it's totally doable ... probably clinical ...


----------



## jenayb

KarenBorter said:


> are you sleep buying? cuz I've heard of "sleep eating" so it's totally doable ... probably clinical ...



ZzzzzZZzzzzZzzzzZz


----------



## mal

Alice1979 said:


> AFAIK, the amethyste suede will come in:
> 
> VP
> Bianca
> Bibi
> Bibi Botta
> Bambou
> Cousinetta
> Belle 85
> Belle 100
> MBP 100
> MBP 120
> MBP 150
> 
> I have absolutely no idea who's getting what though.


Bibi Botta??? *Purple Suede* platform boots??


----------



## Alice1979

mal said:


> Bibi Botta??? *Purple Suede* platform boots??



Oh yes  They have Bibi last but are tall boots up to the knee.  I'll email you a pic tomorrow. I have my feet up on the couch already watching some ball game


----------



## mal

Oh lord give me time to recover from my next upcoming purchases... 
It's hockey night here  Go Wings!!!


----------



## KarenBorter

Alice1979 said:


> Oh yes  They have Bibi last but are tall boots up to the knee.  I'll email you a pic tomorrow. I have my feet up on the couch already watching some ball game



I am  over the thought of the Bianca's


----------



## karwood

Hipployta said:


> How was the size run for the Pampas?



I got these in size 39. My true US size is 8 1/2.


----------



## KarenBorter

I just released the Chantilly Lace Bianca in a Size 37 at Robertson if anyone wants it

After Saturday there will be a 37.5 available. This shoe, as much as I WANT it to work, just won't. 

*sigh* ... shoe drama


----------



## Dessye

KarenBorter said:


> I just released the Chantilly Lace Bianca in a Size 37 at Robertson if anyone wants it
> 
> After Saturday there will be a 37.5 available. This shoe, as much as I WANT it to work, just won't.
> 
> *sigh* ... shoe drama


 
Awww, sorry to hear that    But more money for other shoes!


----------



## KarenBorter

Dessye said:


> Awww, sorry to hear that    But more money for other shoes!



Now that's what I'm TALKIN' ABOUT!  *Dessye *my ever present enabler.


----------



## Dessye

KarenBorter said:


> Now that's what I'm TALKIN' ABOUT!  *Dessye *my ever present enabler.


----------



## pixiesparkle

I'm so nervous..Fall styles on my wishlist are taking forever to arrive in boutiques and I've already accidentally bought something that I wasn't supposed to get~
I'm also having second thoughts about the Maggie, but since I'm already on the waitlist might as well wait..
Has anyone seen the Pampas bootie? I saw them last night and they're very nice!


----------



## KarenBorter

pixiesparkle said:


> I'm so nervous..Fall styles on my wishlist are taking forever to arrive in boutiques and I've already accidentally bought something that I wasn't supposed to get~
> I'm also having second thoughts about the Maggie, but since I'm already on the waitlist might as well wait..
> Has anyone seen the Pampas bootie? I saw them last night and they're very nice!



Why the second thoughts on the Maggie? and yes, I agree the Fall Styles are GORGEOUS and the colors in the old styles are TDF.


----------



## pixiesparkle

KarenBorter said:


> Why the second thoughts on the Maggie? and yes, I agree the Fall Styles are GORGEOUS and the colors in the old styles are TDF.


I'm not sure why actually..it's just like my desire for them vanished overnight..I'm sure it'll come back once they arrive and I get to see them IRL. The stock pic doesn't scream TDF to me kwim?


----------



## ntntgo

jenaywins said:


> Dang Gina! Madison is tearing it up lately with the new arrivals!!!
> 
> MRS 150MM KID OYSTER $1395


 
Has anyone tried the MRS 150mm on?  I know that I'm supposed to be off of 150s but I couldn't pass up at least trying them on.  I think they are extremely uncomfortable.  The "grate" type front does not feel a whole lot different than the Coussin.  Except that the Coussin is so much softer.  These are really hard and stiff and IMO, they killed my little toes.
Anxious to hear what others have to say.


----------



## KarenBorter

pixiesparkle said:


> I'm not sure why actually..it's just like my desire for them vanished overnight..I'm sure it'll come back once they arrive and I get to see them IRL. The stock pic doesn't scream TDF to me kwim?



I do completely ... I think what screams at me about that shoe is just the combo (I am looking at the Leopard and Black Kid) ... I LOVE black shoes and I have always wanted Leopard but don't think I could pull off a shoe made entirely OF leopard so this is the perfect combo for me. What it's going to come down to on the Maggie for me is the fit of the toebox but at 140mm v. the 160mm I don't think it's going to be much of an issue.

The Mago (from what I have been told a similar toe box) at 160 is comfy BUT for me there is a tad crunch but the shoe is breaking in now so it's getting even MORE comfy. So we shall see. I like the brushed silver v. the gold on other Maggie styles, so that works for me.


----------



## pixiesparkle

KarenBorter said:


> I do completely ... I think what screams at me about that shoe is just the combo (I am looking at the Leopard and Black Kid) ... I LOVE black shoes and I have always wanted Leopard but don't think I could pull off a shoe made entirely OF leopard so this is the perfect combo for me. What it's going to come down to on the Maggie for me is the fit of the toebox but at 140mm v. the 160mm I don't think it's going to be much of an issue.
> 
> The Mago (from what I have been told a similar toe box) at 160 is comfy BUT for me there is a tad crunch but the shoe is breaking in now so it's getting even MORE comfy. So we shall see. I like the brushed silver v. the gold on other Maggie styles, so that works for me.


I'm looking at the Purple/Blue Maggie 140! In the stock pic both colours seem quite dark so Im not sure if they look like that IRL..I love the gold toe cage as well!!

The Mago has a smaller toe box than the Maggie so it's quite painful for my toes at first but they're slowing getting to know each other


----------



## Dessye

pixiesparkle said:


> I'm looking at the Purple/Blue Maggie 140! In the stock pic both colours seem quite dark so Im not sure if they look like that IRL..I love the gold toe cage as well!!
> 
> The Mago has a smaller toe box than the Maggie so it's quite painful for my toes at first but they're slowing getting to know each other


 
OMG --- for a minute I thought you were actually looking at the shoe now!


----------



## pixiesparkle

Dessye said:


> OMG --- for a minute I thought you were actually looking at the shoe now!


oops..scared you didn't I? haha


----------



## Dessye

pixiesparkle said:


> oops..scared you didn't I? haha


----------



## KarenBorter

pixiesparkle said:


> I'm looking at the Purple/Blue Maggie 140! In the stock pic both colours seem quite dark so Im not sure if they look like that IRL..I love the gold toe cage as well!!
> 
> The *Mago has a smaller toe box than the Maggie* so it's quite painful for my toes at first but they're slowing getting to know each other



That's good to know ... thanks


----------



## KarenBorter

http://us.christianlouboutin.com/shoes/madame-butterfl-suede.html

MBP Amethyste Suede 100mm on e boutique


----------



## pixiesparkle

KarenBorter said:


> http://us.christianlouboutin.com/shoes/madame-butterfl-suede.html
> 
> MBP Amethyste Suede 100mm on e boutique


oh boy am I in big trouble!!! amethyst in suede is even more stunning than in patent!! I can't wait to see what it looks like in WS!!

Does anyone know which boutiques are getting the Amethyst WS Bianca yet?


----------



## KarenBorter

pixiesparkle said:


> oh boy am I in big trouble!!! amethyst in suede is even more stunning than in patent!! I can't wait to see what it looks like in WS!!
> 
> Does anyone know which boutiques are getting the Amethyst WS Bianca yet?



I want to know this information too LOL


----------



## yazziestarr

KarenBorter said:


> http://us.christianlouboutin.com/shoes/madame-butterfl-suede.html
> 
> MBP Amethyste Suede 100mm on e boutique



ehem I've been trying to pretend these don't exist


----------



## clothingguru

pixiesparkle said:


> oh boy am I in big trouble!!! amethyst in suede is even more stunning than in patent!! I can't wait to see what it looks like in WS!!
> 
> Does anyone know which boutiques are getting the Amethyst WS Bianca yet?



OMG me toooooooo


----------



## candyapples88

clothingguru said:


> OMG me toooooooo





KarenBorter said:


> I want to know this information too LOL





pixiesparkle said:


> oh boy am I in big trouble!!! amethyst in suede is even more stunning than in patent!! I can't wait to see what it looks like in WS!!
> 
> Does anyone know which boutiques are getting the Amethyst WS Bianca yet?



Horatio, Vegas, and Dallas. It will be the WS opaco.


----------



## pixiesparkle

candyapples88 said:


> Horatio, Vegas, and Dallas. It will be the WS opaco.


:shame:I feel like such a newb asking this but what's the difference between normal watersnake and watersnake opaco?


----------



## candyapples88

pixiesparkle said:


> :shame:I feel like such a newb asking this but what's the difference between normal watersnake and watersnake opaco?



It's just the texture of the skin. Nabuck is very soft...almost like suede, while talco feels more scaly. I'm not sure how opaco feels.


----------



## pixiesparkle

candyapples88 said:


> It's just the texture of the skin. Nabuck is very soft...almost like suede, while talco feels more scaly. I'm not sure how opaco feels.


oh..thanks for clarifying! I was hoping the amethyst WS would be the same as the RB from S/S because it's sooo buttery soft..like a touch of heaven


----------



## candyapples88

pixiesparkle said:


> oh..thanks for clarifying! I was hoping the amethyst WS would be the same as the RB from S/S because it's sooo buttery soft..like a touch of heaven



Nabuck amethyst would be TDF!


----------



## clothingguru

candyapples88 said:


> Horatio, Vegas, and Dallas. It will be the WS opaco.


Thank you!


----------



## clothingguru

pixiesparkle said:


> oh..thanks for clarifying! I was hoping the amethyst WS would be the same as the RB from S/S because it's sooo buttery soft..like a touch of heaven



me toooooo


----------



## KarenBorter

candyapples88 said:


> Horatio, Vegas, and Dallas. It will be the WS opaco.



Thanks *candyapples *

If anyone should happen to come across a photo of this shoe, I am interested in seeing it


----------



## KarenBorter

candyapples88 said:


> Nabuck amethyst would be TDF!



I agree  

The definition of "opaco" is opaque, matt, dull. So I am having a hard time picturing what this would actually look like and how the amethyst would translate to the Watersnake Opaco. Yes, the Nabuck would be AMAZING in that Amythyst


----------



## Star86doll

Watersnake Amethyst will come in Bambou & Bianca, not sure about any another styles.


----------



## SassySarah

Star86doll said:


> Watersnake Amethyst will come in Bambou & Bianca, not sure about any another styles.



OMFG!!!


----------



## KarenBorter

Star86doll said:


> Watersnake Amethyst will come in Bambou & Bianca, not sure about any another styles.



Oh god


----------



## pixiesparkle

Star86doll said:


> Watersnake Amethyst will come in Bambou & Bianca, not sure about any another styles.


is it just me? I'm really disappointed after seeing this pic..I pictured the amethyst to be at least similar to the amethyst suede if not more vibrant..but in this pic it doesn't even look like it, it seems like a mix of purple and pink?


----------



## hazeltt

Star86doll said:


> Watersnake Amethyst will come in Bambou & Bianca, not sure about any another styles.



Uh oh! I think I might need to break my ban.


----------



## indypup

Alice1979 said:


> AFAIK, the amethyste suede will come in:
> 
> VP
> Bianca
> Bibi
> Bibi Botta
> Bambou
> Cousinetta
> Belle 85
> Belle 100
> MBP 100
> MBP 120
> MBP 150
> 
> I have absolutely no idea who's getting what though.


Thank you, Alice!!

 Now, Bibi or Bambou?

*Pixie*, I would not be surprised if it were at least a little more vibrant in person!


----------



## yazziestarr

Star86doll said:


> Watersnake Amethyst will come in Bambou & Bianca, not sure about any another styles.


I DIE!!!! I love it!





thanks for the pic *Star86doll*!


----------



## KarenBorter

I think I am going to do the Amytheste Suede in the Bianca  

Any intel on where that shoe will be in our world?


----------



## NANI1972

Alice1979 said:


> AFAIK, the amethyste suede will come in:
> 
> VP
> Bianca
> Bibi
> Bibi Botta
> Bambou
> Cousinetta
> Belle 85
> Belle 100
> MBP 100
> *MBP 120*
> MBP 150
> 
> I have absolutely no idea who's getting what though.


----------



## KarenBorter

NANI1972 said:


>



You can see a preview of the color in the 100 mm version of the MBP on the e boutiqe


----------



## NANI1972

KarenBorter said:


> You can see a preview of the color in the 100 mm version of the MBP on the e boutiqe


 
Ummmm, thank you?


----------



## KarenBorter

NANI1972 said:


> Ummmm, thank you?


----------



## clothingguru

Star86doll said:


> Watersnake Amethyst will come in Bambou & Bianca, not sure about any another styles.



SO PRETTY!!! Thanks for the pic star!


----------



## Dessye

Star86doll said:


> Watersnake Amethyst will come in Bambou & Bianca, not sure about any another styles.


----------



## MsCav2

Thanks but Horatio doesn't have my size 



adctd2onlnshpng said:


> Horatio has them also ! pm me if you need their email its the best way to reach them


----------



## calisurf

Oh no - I want both of these!  But I'm on a leopard ban and soon to be LP ban.  

Maybe I need a shoe off...

Hrm - nude LPs vs gold baseball LPs?  What do ya think?

http://forum.purseblog.com/loubouti...-pics-info-only-no-672194-3.html#post18950136


----------



## ellelee

Hi ladies, does anyone know if Madison will have another shipment of the patent biancas? Nude, black, or amethyst
Or will there be additional colors available in patent?
Thanks!


----------



## Cityfashionista

calisurf said:


> Oh no - I want both of these!  But I'm on a leopard ban and soon to be LP ban.
> 
> Maybe I need a shoe off...
> 
> Hrm - nude LPs vs gold baseball LPs?  What do ya think?
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/loubouti...-pics-info-only-no-672194-3.html#post18950136



Well it is baseball season!


----------



## BellaShoes

Gold Baseball LP's!


----------



## Dessye

CALLING ALL SIZE 36!!!!

ONE PAIR OF LADY PEEP GOLD/PINK SPIKES AVAILABLE! GOGOGOGOGO!

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/97292

ETA: In my shopping bag currently for the next 15 minutes.  If someone wants them, PM me and I'll release them!


----------



## Dessye

Saks.com just added Luxura 140 Peony/WS Saba:

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?PRODUCT<>prd_id=845524446389592&bmUID=i.UznRH


----------



## jenayb

Dessye said:


> CALLING ALL SIZE 36!!!!
> 
> ONE PAIR OF LADY PEEP GOLD/PINK SPIKES AVAILABLE! GOGOGOGOGO!
> 
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/97292
> 
> ETA: In my shopping bag currently for the next 15 minutes. If someone wants them, PM me and I'll release them!


 
There is now a 40.5 available on the US site.


----------



## jeNYC

Does anyone know who has or will carry the Amethyst Suede Ron Ron 100??  Thanks


----------



## KarenBorter

jeNYC said:


> Does anyone know who has or will carry the Amethyst Suede Ron Ron 100??  Thanks



Thought I posted this hmmmm but I was looking thru the thread to see where it listed who would have the same but in Bianca.


----------



## LouboutinHottie

Please tell me I'm not the only one lusting over the new Daf Leopard booties!


----------



## 318Platinum

Kinda feeling this style!!! Thinking about getting them, but not sure about the fit. What do you all think?


----------



## jenayb

318Platinum said:


> Kinda feeling this style!!! Thinking about getting them, but not sure about the fit. What do you all think?


 
These are TTS, although I personally can also make a half size down work. HTH.


----------



## chacci1

318Platinum said:


> Kinda feeling this style!!! Thinking about getting them, but not sure about the fit. What do you all think?


 

Def.  TTS...mine did stretch a tad after wearing them....just have to pad them a tad now.....and, btw I LOVE THem in that color!!!!!


----------



## Cityfashionista

318Platinum said:


> Kinda feeling this style!!! Thinking about getting them, but not sure about the fit. What do you all think?




I love this Daf Please buy it! I find my Dafs to run a little big or TTS.


----------



## Clooky001

Cityfashionista said:


> I love this Daf Please buy it! I find my Dafs to run a little big or TTS.



I've just brought that colour in the daffy!! I hope I like they style/colour-fingers crossed


----------



## Cityfashionista

Clooky001 said:


> I've just brought that colour in the daffy!! I hope I like they style/colour-fingers crossed



It's a beautiful color! 

I'm still on the fence about the Daffy because I prefer a slender heel but I'm sure once I see you model yours I'll be lusting after the Daffy.

I used to hate the Daf & now I can't get enough of them.

I'm on a Daf ban but a Daffy I can do if I fall in love.


----------



## Dessye

Clooky001 said:


> I've just brought that colour in the daffy!! I hope I like they style/colour-fingers crossed



  Can't wait to see pics, especially mod pics!!!


----------



## Dessye

calisurf said:


> Oh no - I want both of these!  But I'm on a leopard ban and soon to be LP ban.
> 
> Maybe I need a shoe off...
> 
> Hrm - nude LPs vs gold baseball LPs?  What do ya think?
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/loubouti...-pics-info-only-no-672194-3.html#post18950136



I  Baseball!


----------



## Cityfashionista

Clooky001 said:


> I've just brought that colour in the daffy!! I hope I like they style/colour-fingers crossed



See! I can't wait for you to get your Daffy already! 

I'm already lusting!  I feel my crazy kicking in.


----------



## Clooky001

Cityfashionista said:


> It's a beautiful color!
> 
> I'm still on the fence about the Daffy because I prefer a slender heel but I'm sure once I see you model yours I'll be lusting after the Daffy.
> 
> I used to hate the Daf & now I can't get enough of them.
> 
> I'm on a Daf ban but a Daffy I can do if I fall in love.



I know what you mean, I'm not a fan of the heel either but i have too many dafs & my SA convinced me...most probaly take forever as their coming from Paris...& their track record is terrible! 

Has anyone here purchased the Mrs 150? 

I'm going to be crazy & let my red eel LPs go, so if anyone wants a 36 there is a pair at HNs!


----------



## Clooky001

Dessye said:


> Can't wait to see pics, especially mod pics!!!



Thx  will do


----------



## jenayb

Clooky001 said:


> Has anyone here purchased the Mrs 150?


 
I've heard that they are not too comfortable and that the price point is scaring some folks off.... 

They are pretty though!


----------



## missgiannina

Is the price for the black crystal phyton mbp 1395 or am I imagining that price lol


----------



## Clooky001

Cityfashionista said:


> See! I can't wait for you to get your Daffy already!
> 
> I'm already lusting!  I feel my crazy kicking in.



You crazy:lolots:


----------



## KarenBorter

Clooky001 said:


> You crazy:lolots:



Check my avi ... you SURE you wanna let the LP Eel go?


----------



## Clooky001

jenaywins said:


> I've heard that they are not too comfortable and that the price point is scaring some folks off....
> 
> They are pretty though!



Oh!!! I want the taupe as I'd wear that colour all the time but not if their uncomfortable! I know theres a hefty price attached to them £895!!!!


----------



## Cityfashionista

Clooky001 said:


> I know what you mean, I'm not a fan of the heel either but i have too many dafs & my SA convinced me...most probaly take forever as their coming from Paris...& their track record is terrible!
> 
> Has anyone here purchased the Mrs 150?
> 
> I'm going to be crazy & let my red eel LPs go, so if anyone wants a 36 there is a pair at HNs!



Yes darling you are the resident *Dafanista!*  You are the leader of all Daf worshipers!

I know once I see that Daffy on you I will be going crazy until I own one.  

You let the Eel LPs go? Why? I'm still trying to resist them.


----------



## KarenBorter

^^ and I am not helping that resistance


----------



## Clooky001

KarenBorter said:


> Check my avi ... you SURE you wanna let the LP Eel go?



They are lovely & look stunning on you but I've just purchased red Charlotte Olympia pumps, also there's so much more I want...trying not to be greedy!


----------



## Cityfashionista

Clooky001 said:


> You crazy:lolots:



It's sad but I truly am!  I have no business lusting after another woman's shoe when I have a package of my own coming.

It's just something about that exaggerated platform of the Daf Lady Daf, Daffy that gets my crazy to flare up.


----------



## Clooky001

Cityfashionista said:


> Yes darling you are the resident *Dafanista!*  You are the leader of all Daf worshipers!
> 
> I know once I see that Daffy on you I will be going crazy until I own one.
> 
> You let the Eel LPs go? Why? I'm still trying to resist them.



Heheh... Thx 

I've just purchased 2pairs of COs & ones red, also there are so many other styles I want like the cosmo is this week & then the alti will be in the next couple if weeks! And I really want the Mrs!! I need self control


----------



## Clooky001

Cityfashionista said:


> It's sad but I truly am!  I have no business lusting after another woman's shoe when I have a package of my own coming.
> 
> It's just something about that exaggerated platform of the Daf Lady Daf, Daffy that gets my crazy to flare up.



I get ya - I'm lusting after your framboise Daf


----------



## Cityfashionista

Clooky001 said:


> Heheh... Thx
> 
> I've just purchased 2pairs of COs & ones red, also there are so many other styles I want like the cosmo is this week & then the alti will be in the next couple if weeks! And I really want the Mrs!! I need self control



Is the Cosmo in?  I'm going to do that crazy  rock in fetal position in the corner of my bedroom!  

I need that Cosmo LP but I'm saving for sales.  

That Mrs. Is hot! Get it please because sadly I don't think it's in my future.


----------



## Cityfashionista

Clooky001 said:


> I get ya - I'm lusting after your framboise Daf



Pretty pink Daf!


----------



## Cityfashionista

Clooky001 said:


> Heheh... Thx
> 
> I've just purchased 2pairs of COs & ones red, also there are so many other styles I want like the cosmo is this week & then the alti will be in the next couple if weeks! And I really want the Mrs!!* I need self control*



You can borrow my self control!

I turned down the LP with pink spikes!


----------



## Clooky001

Cityfashionista said:


> Is the Cosmo in?  I'm going to do that crazy  rock in fetal position in the corner of my bedroom!
> 
> I need that Cosmo LP but I'm saving for sales.
> 
> That Mrs. Is hot! Get it please because sadly I don't think it's in my future.



Hopefully tomorrow! I was told last Wednesday that it would be this week & their delivery is tomo. 

Its on hold but as jenay said it is very pricy! I may moan & see if I get a discount as they did sell me my dodgy strass dafs, which still haven't been fixed!!!


----------



## Clooky001

Cityfashionista said:


> Pretty pink Daf!


----------



## Clooky001

Cityfashionista said:


> You can borrow my self control!
> 
> I turned down the LP with pink spikes!



Well done  

I def need some


----------



## Cityfashionista

Clooky001 said:


> Hopefully tomorrow! I was told last Wednesday that it would be this week & their delivery is tomo.
> 
> Its on hold but as jenay said it is very pricy! I may moan & see if I get a discount as they did sell me my dodgy strass dafs, which still haven't been fixed!!!



Oh No! You mean to tell me they still haven't fixed things with the best Daf ever! 

Whats the price on the Cosmos? It was 1100 + Euros I think? I don't recall.


----------



## Cityfashionista

Clooky001 said:


> Well done
> 
> I def need some



 We both know I have none to spare. 

It would be the blind leading the blind I'm afraid.:shame:

I mean well though.


----------



## Clooky001

Cityfashionista said:


> Oh No! You mean to tell me they still haven't fixed things with the best Daf ever!
> 
> Whats the price on the Cosmos? It was 1100 + Euros I think? I don't recall.



Nope still not 

It's £995 so think that around 1140?


----------



## Clooky001

Cityfashionista said:


> We both know I have none to spare.
> 
> It would be the blind leading the blind I'm afraid.:shame:
> 
> I mean well though.




Heheh


----------



## Cityfashionista

Clooky001 said:


> Nope still not
> 
> It's £995 so think that around 1140?




Wow not cool!  That Daf cost more than my house!

They need to make it right! 

I  think that makes the Cosmo LP about the same price as the Batik?

I may have to get that shoe!


----------



## Clooky001

Cityfashionista said:


> Wow not cool!  That Daf cost more than my house!
> 
> They need to make it right!
> 
> I  think that makes the Cosmo LP about the same price as the Batik?
> 
> I may have to get that shoe!



You must it's just too stunning  

I'm off to the land of nod!! Nighty night


----------



## Cityfashionista

Clooky001 said:


> You must it's just too stunning
> 
> I'm off to the land of nod!! Nighty night



Have a good night sweetie!  I hope your precious babies are well too. They are just too cute.


----------



## QueenOfHeels

LouboutinHottie said:


> Please tell me I'm not the only one lusting over the new Daf Leopard booties!



NOT. AT. ALL. GIRL!!!!! I MYSELF AM BEYOND OBSESSED, which is still a MAHHJORR UNDERSTATEMENT!! 

Definitely purchasing the Daf Booty's in Leopard and Black Suede and most likely the Oulanbator's in Black as well....I seriously can't help it, I am such a Daf fan!! I mean, they are all so *different*, no?? 

^^Speaking of the Daf Booty's does anyone know the pricing on these yet as well as the pricing on the Oulanbator's?? Any intel would be greatly appreciated, TIA!!


----------



## Cityfashionista

KarenBorter said:


> ^^ and I am not helping that resistance



I know!


----------



## Cityfashionista

LouboutinHottie said:


> Please tell me I'm not the only one lusting over the new Daf Leopard booties!





QueenOfHeels said:


> NOT. AT. ALL. GIRL!!!!! I MYSELF AM BEYOND OBSESSED, which is still a MAHHJORR UNDERSTATEMENT!!
> 
> Definitely purchasing the Daf Booty's in Leopard and Black Suede and most likely the Oulanbator's in Black as well....I seriously can't help it, I am such a Daf fan!! I mean, they are all so *different*, no??
> 
> ^^Speaking of the Daf Booty's does anyone know the pricing on these yet as well as the pricing on the Oulanbator's?? Any intel would be greatly appreciated, TIA!!



I too may need a Daf booty. I already have the leopard Daf though so I don't know. DH thinks I have too much leopard but what does he know?


----------



## QueenOfHeels

Cityfashionista said:


> I too may need a Daf booty. I already have the leopard Daf though so I don't know. DH thinks I have too much leopard but what does he know?



You are too funny *Cityfashionista*!!!!  My fiance thinks the same exact thing!! And, I have the Daf in Leopard as well and am, not to mention it, a HUGE leopard fan in general--DF thinks I'm nuts!! Which, I very well suppose I am


----------



## Cityfashionista

QueenOfHeels said:


> You are too funny *Cityfashionista*!!!!  My fiance thinks the same exact thing!! And, I have the Daf in Leopard as well and am, not to mention it, a HUGE leopard fan in general--DF thinks I'm nuts!! Which, I very well suppose I am



Well I take that as permission to get my leopard Daf booty! 

What do these men know anyway?!


----------



## QueenOfHeels

Cityfashionista said:


> Well I take that as permission to get my leopard Daf booty!
> 
> What do these men know anyway?!



Yayy, future shoe twinsies!! 

Hear, Hear!!


----------



## Cityfashionista

QueenOfHeels said:


> Yayy, future shoe twinsies!!
> 
> Hear, Hear!!



We're shoe twins with the leopard Dafs & we'll be boot twins with our leopard Daf booties!


----------



## QueenOfHeels

Cityfashionista said:


> We're shoe twins with the leopard Dafs & we'll be boot twins with our leopard Daf booties!



:tispy:artyhat:

^^may have gotten *slightly* carried away with the smilies there!!


----------



## Cityfashionista

QueenOfHeels said:


> :tispy:artyhat:
> 
> ^^may have gotten *slightly* carried away with the smilies there!!


----------



## LouboutinHottie

Cityfashionista said:


> I too may need a Daf booty. I already have the leopard Daf though so I don't know. DH thinks I have too much leopard but what does he know?



Haha I don't have that much leopard at the moment, I used to but there was a period of time where it wasn't in, now it is and I NEEED it


----------



## LouboutinHottie

QueenOfHeels said:


> NOT. AT. ALL. GIRL!!!!! I MYSELF AM BEYOND OBSESSED, which is still a MAHHJORR UNDERSTATEMENT!!
> 
> Definitely purchasing the Daf Booty's in Leopard and Black Suede and most likely the Oulanbator's in Black as well....I seriously can't help it, I am such a Daf fan!! I mean, they are all so *different*, no??
> 
> ^^Speaking of the Daf Booty's does anyone know the pricing on these yet as well as the pricing on the Oulanbator's?? Any intel would be greatly appreciated, TIA!!



I think the thick platform wouldn't look so good on me at my age, but maybe if I wore them with skinnies and a plain outfit it would tone them down a bit, especially for everyday use.


----------



## Cityfashionista

LouboutinHottie said:


> Haha I don't have that much leopard at the moment, I used to but there was a period of time where it wasn't in, now it is and I NEEED it




I never care if leopard is in or out & I always have some of it in my wardrobe.

I'm reaching cougar age & although I'm happily married I embrace my fellow felines.


----------



## carlinha

Cityfashionista said:


> I never care if leopard is in or out & I always have some of it in my wardrobe.
> 
> *I'm reaching cougar age & although I'm happily married I embrace my fellow felines*.


:lolots::lolots::lolots:


----------



## LouboutinHottie

Cityfashionista said:


> I never care if leopard is in or out & I always have some of it in my wardrobe.
> 
> I'm reaching cougar age & although I'm happily married I embrace my fellow felines.



Yeah but if it's not hot at the moment and all over magazines it's hard to find it. A year ago or so it was rare for me to find something in RB (which is so hot right now) or fringe. I lurvveeee fringe right now I wonder if CL has something out with fringe at the moment, that would be so daring and hot.


----------



## LouboutinHottie

Cityfashionista said:


> I never care if leopard is in or out & I always have some of it in my wardrobe.
> 
> *I'm reaching cougar age & although I'm happily married I embrace my fellow felines.*


----------



## Cityfashionista

LouboutinHottie said:


> Yeah but if it's not hot at the moment and all over magazines it's hard to find it. A year ago or so it was rare for me to find something in RB (which is so hot right now) or fringe. I lurvveeee fringe right now I wonder if CL has something out with fringe at the moment, that would be so daring and hot.




You see I'm a hoarder. I have outfits older than you!

Some of my leopard is actually Sabertooth.


----------



## Cityfashionista

carlinha said:


> :lolots::lolots::lolots:





LouboutinHottie said:


>


----------



## LouboutinHottie

Cityfashionista said:


> You see I'm a hoarder. I have outfits older than you!
> 
> *Some of my leopard is actually Sabertooth.*



 your hilarious, yeah not much of a hoarder if I don't need it or have not worn it in a while, especially with clothes I'll just chuck them. Since I don't own that much "designer" clothes, yes I have like Juicy and Michael Kors and such, but not big brand names like Dior & Valentino etc. So it's not that much of a loss or big deal. Never any designer accessories, most of the designer pieces I own are classics so it's all good anyways


----------



## Cityfashionista

LouboutinHottie said:


> your hilarious, yeah not much of a hoarder if I don't need it or have not worn it in a while, especially with clothes I'll just chuck them. Since I don't own that much "designer" clothes, yes I have like Juicy and Michael Kors and such, but not big brand names like Dior & Valentino etc. So it's not that much of a loss or big deal. Never any designer accessories, most of the designer pieces I own are classics so it's all good anyways



yeah I need to downsize some items. I have a Leopard Dolce & Gabanna dress that I need to get fixed. The moths got to it.

I have a leopard Jean Paul Gualtier outfit that I wish the moths would eat. It could be cute but it too much leopard. 

I have this leopard fur & leather coat that's so gross but I just don't throw it away. Leopard D&G sandals that I hate because they hurt me & they have a chunky heel.I have more leopard. A lot of leopard. Not all leopard is good leopard. :shame:


----------



## LouboutinHottie

Cityfashionista said:


> yeah I need to downsize some items. I have a Leopard Dolce & Gabanna dress that I need to get fixed. The moths got to it.
> 
> I have a leopard Jean Paul Gualtier outfit that I wish the moths would eat. It could be cute but it too much leopard.
> 
> I have this leopard fur & leather coat that's so gross but I just don't throw it away. Leopard D&G sandals that I hate because they hurt me & they have a chunky heel.I have more leopard. A lot of leopard. Not all leopard is good leopard. :shame:



 Just don't wear it all at once, too much leopard in one outfit looks tacky  Different if it's matching pieces like a pair of shoes, with an accent of leopard on your bag, but all leopard like clothing and accessories,  just throwing it out there


----------



## Cityfashionista

LouboutinHottie said:


> Just don't wear it all at once, too much leopard in one outfit looks tacky  Different if it's matching pieces like a pair of shoes, with an accent of leopard on your bag, but all leopard like clothing and accessories,  just throwing it out there



I know.  I don't know what I was thinking with some of the stuff. :shame:

I've never worn that coat though. It looks like a woman who feeds birds would wear it.

The JPG dress can be saved. its a 2 piece that shouldn't be worn together. I may get the skirt made into a dress. I was a lot heavier when I bought it.

The D&G dress is gorgeous. I just need to get it repaired because of those moths!


----------



## LouboutinHottie

Cityfashionista said:


> I know.  I don't know what I was thinking with some of the stuff. :shame:
> 
> I've never worn that coat though. It looks like a woman who feeds birds would wear it.
> 
> The JPG dress can be saved. its a 2 piece that shouldn't be worn together. I may get the skirt made into a dress. I was a lot heavier when I bought it.
> 
> The D&G dress is gorgeous. I just need to get it repaired because of those moths!



Damn moths  they eat all your beautiful clothes, but the ones you want them to eat, they don't.  It's ironic haha


----------



## Cityfashionista

LouboutinHottie said:


> Damn moths  they eat all your beautiful clothes, but the ones you want them to eat, they don't.  It's ironic haha



They have expensive taste!


----------



## inspiredgem

Cityfashionista said:


> I never care if leopard is in or out & I always have some of it in my wardrobe.
> 
> *I'm reaching cougar age & although I'm happily married I embrace my fellow felines.*



You and me both, sister!


----------



## Cityfashionista

inspiredgem said:


> You and me both, sister!


----------



## Clooky001

QueenOfHeels said:


> NOT. AT. ALL. GIRL!!!!! I MYSELF AM BEYOND OBSESSED, which is still a MAHHJORR UNDERSTATEMENT!!
> 
> Definitely purchasing the Daf Booty's in Leopard and Black Suede and most likely the Oulanbator's in Black as well....I seriously can't help it, I am such a Daf fan!! I mean, they are all so *different*, no??
> 
> ^^Speaking of the Daf Booty's does anyone know the pricing on these yet as well as the pricing on the Oulanbator's?? Any intel would be greatly appreciated, TIA!!



Hey - I'm in total love with the Oulanbator as well, the price is £1195! Not sure of the daff boot!


----------



## Cityfashionista

Clooky001 said:


> Hey - I'm in total love with the Oulanbator as well, the price is £1195! Not sure of the daff boot!




Girl you are the resident Dafinista!  You have to get the leopard daf boot!

It not an option for you not to get it.


----------



## 318Platinum

I want a pair of Daffs. I just really hope that it is a comfortable fit, BUUUUUT, seeing that my Bianca kicked my feet's butt three nights ago, i'm not too sure. lol. It is worth the pain, though.


----------



## QueenOfHeels

Clooky001 said:


> Hey - I'm in total love with the Oulanbator as well, the price is £1195! Not sure of the daff boot!



 *Clooky001*!!!!


----------



## Cityfashionista

318Platinum said:


> I want a pair of Daffs. I just really hope that it is a comfortable fit, BUUUUUT, seeing that my Bianca kicked my feet's butt three nights ago, i'm not too sure. lol. It is worth the pain, though.



The Dafs are so comfortable! Trust me I'm a total whiner & I walked 15 city blocks in my Dafs & stood around in them for like 10 hours on the same day. 

Yes my knees & feet hurt for 2 days afterward but hey that much walking & standing in a 7 inch heel is stupid but the fact that I could even do it is a testament to how comfortable they are.

If I would've quit after hour 5 I don't think I would've been crippled for the following two days. :shame:


----------



## Clooky001

QueenOfHeels said:


> *Clooky001*!!!!


----------



## Clooky001

Cityfashionista said:


> Girl you are the resident Dafinista!  You have to get the leopard daf boot!
> 
> It not an option for you not to get it.



Thx  I know I really thought I would love it but to be honest I'm not that crazy on it  I am on the waitlist thou so I'll wait & see how I feel when it arrives


----------



## 318Platinum

lol, i know what ya mean. I am looking for my second pair of loubies, and i'm not sure where to start!! How do you choose just one?? lol I want a pair of booties, and I also want a pair of pumps, too. We will see what happens. I really do want a pair of Daffs, though. I really love the color that I posted earlier, but someone bought my size before I could even consider buying it!! :noon: hopefully I will find it in my size if it's meant for me to have it!! ;-D  Thanks for your insight as to how long you could wear them and about the fit. I will definitely gives these a try on as soon as I can! 





Cityfashionista said:


> The Dafs are so comfortable! Trust me I'm a total whiner & I walked 15 city blocks in my Dafs & stood around in them for like 10 hours on the same day.
> 
> Yes my knees & feet hurt for 2 days afterward but hey that much walking & standing in a 7 inch heel is stupid but the fact that I could even do it is a testament to how comfortable they are.
> 
> If I would've quit after hour 5 I don't think I would've been crippled for the following two days. :shame:


----------



## Cityfashionista

Clooky001 said:


> Thx  I know I really thought I would love it but to be honest I'm not that crazy on it  I am on the waitlist thou so I'll wait & see how I feel when it arrives



You have to love it!  Not a choice!  

Seriously did you see it at the trade show & did it look funky?


----------



## Cityfashionista

318Platinum said:


> lol, i know what ya mean. I am looking for my second pair of loubies, and i'm not sure where to start!! How do you choose just one?? lol I want a pair of booties, and I also want a pair of pumps, too. We will see what happens. I really do want a pair of Daffs, though. I really love the color that I posted earlier, but someone bought my size before I could even consider buying it!! :noon: hopefully I will find it in my size if it's meant for me to have it!! ;-D  Thanks for your insight as to how long you could wear them and about the fit. I will definitely gives these a try on as soon as I can!



Well sale season is in a few weeks & since you don't know where to start I'd wait to see if what goes on sale appeals to you & start from there.

You seem open to many styles which is excellent for sale season. Flexibility is good.


----------



## Clooky001

Cityfashionista said:


> You have to love it!  Not a choice!
> 
> Seriously did you see it at the trade show & did it look funky?



Na they only had the black nappa & black croc...the croc has some seriously stupid price tag attached to it so not gone to go there either! 

I'll prob be jumping at it when it's realised thou


----------



## redbonnie

karwood said:


> Couple pics:
> 
> Lady Peep Spikes 150mm Calf Black Spikes on Black
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lady Peep 150mm Eel Anthracite
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pampas Flat Calf VIP Rete Beige


  bookmarking this, i love these shoes..


----------



## Cityfashionista

Clooky001 said:


> Na they only had the black nappa & black croc...the croc has some seriously stupid price tag attached to it so not gone to go there either!
> 
> I'll prob be jumping at it when it's realised thou




yeah that Croc is a price that I can't even begin to think about. It puts the Strass to shame I think.

What is it like $8,000? I'd have to sell my mama to afford that daf! :cry:


----------



## LouboutinHottie

Cityfashionista said:


> They have expensive taste!



Sure do


----------



## LouboutinHottie

Cityfashionista said:


> The Dafs are so comfortable! Trust me I'm a total whiner & I walked 15 city blocks in my Dafs & stood around in them for like 10 hours on the same day.
> 
> Yes my knees & feet hurt for 2 days afterward but *hey that much walking & standing in a 7 inch heel is stupid* but the fact that I could even do it is a testament to how comfortable they are.
> 
> If I would've quit after hour 5 I don't think I would've been crippled for the following two days. :shame:



The Daf is 7 inches????


----------



## 318Platinum

I know that the one i'm looking at getting says that it is 6.5 inches tall, and I think all Daffs are the same height, right? Yeah, the height makes me want it even more, but i'm going to look like a giant in them, though. lol I am already like 5'11-6ft tall! 





LouboutinHottie said:


> The Daf is 7 inches????


----------



## NY_Mami

Did y'all see the new Daffodils that's on NAP?????????..... I'm callin' up the boutiques to see if there are more.... lol.......


----------



## 318Platinum

WWWWWHHHHHHAAAAAATTTTT????? HIS SHOES ACTUALLY GO ON SALE!!!!??? WHEN, WHERE ??? AT THE LOUBI BOUTIQUES? PLEASE INFORM ME AS HEAVILY AS POSSIBLE ABOUT THIS SALE!!! 





Cityfashionista said:


> Well sale season is in a few weeks & since you don't know where to start I'd wait to see if what goes on sale appeals to you & start from there.
> 
> You seem open to many styles which is excellent for sale season. Flexibility is good.


----------



## candyapples88

They've also put up a Fall/Winter section on the CL website. The Alti spike is up for waitlist!

http://us.christianlouboutin.com/fall-winter.html


----------



## LouboutinHottie

318Platinum said:


> I know that the one i'm looking at getting says that it is 6.5 inches tall, and I think all Daffs are the same height, right? Yeah, the height makes me want it even more, but i'm going to look like a giant in them, though. lol I am already like 5'11-6ft tall!



I know that 6.5 is probably super high as well as the 7, but 7 just sounds wayyy higher even though it's only half an inch difference.


----------



## NY_Mami

318Platinum said:


> WWWWWHHHHHHAAAAAATTTTT????? HIS SHOES ACTUALLY GO ON SALE!!!!??? WHEN, WHERE ??? AT THE LOUBI BOUTIQUES? PLEASE INFORM ME AS HEAVILY AS POSSIBLE ABOUT THIS SALE!!!



At the CL boutiques?????????.........


----------



## LouboutinHottie

candyapples88 said:


> They've also put up a Fall/Winter section on the CL website. The Alti spike is up for waitlist!
> 
> http://us.christianlouboutin.com/fall-winter.html



Those purple Bibis are just


----------



## LouboutinHottie

318Platinum said:


> WWWWWHHHHHHAAAAAATTTTT????? HIS SHOES ACTUALLY GO ON SALE!!!!??? WHEN, WHERE ??? AT THE LOUBI BOUTIQUES? PLEASE INFORM ME AS HEAVILY AS POSSIBLE ABOUT THIS SALE!!!



There's some at NMLC sometimes, Barney's puts at least 4 or 5 pairs on sale on average.


----------



## gymangel812

318Platinum said:


> WWWWWHHHHHHAAAAAATTTTT????? HIS SHOES ACTUALLY GO ON SALE!!!!??? WHEN, WHERE ??? AT THE LOUBI BOUTIQUES? PLEASE INFORM ME AS HEAVILY AS POSSIBLE ABOUT THIS SALE!!!





NY_Mami said:


> At the CL boutiques?????????.........


yep, the boutiques and dept stores both have sales. that is why there is a what will go on sale thread in the CL shopping section...


----------



## NY_Mami

gymangel812 said:


> yep, the boutiques and dept stores both have sales. that is why there is a what will go on sale thread in the CL shopping section...



OoHhHhHhHh sookie sookie now....


----------



## Clooky001

Cityfashionista said:


> yeah that Croc is a price that I can't even begin to think about. It puts the Strass to shame I think.
> 
> What is it like $8,000? I'd have to sell my mama to afford that daf! :cry:



Yeah something silly like that & I didn't even like it, it was way to much! I would much rather put that towards a birkin 

Have yours been shipped yet or ya still adding?


----------



## jenayb

LouboutinHottie said:


> There's some at NMLC sometimes, Barney's puts at least 4 or 5 pairs on sale on average.


 
Nope nope babe... Lots more than that. 

Barneys usually has quite a few styles that go on sale, but pickings become slim after the pre-sale crowd selects what they want; the same goes for NM, BG, and Saks. What doesn't sell at BG and NM durnig the regular sale will eventually make it to NMLC.

As for the boutiques, yes they do have their own sales twice a year. Now that's the good stuff!


----------



## LouboutinHottie

jenaywins said:


> Nope nope babe... Lots more than that.
> 
> Barneys usually has quite a few styles that go on sale, but pickings become slim after the pre-sale crowd selects what they want; the same goes for NM, BG, and Saks. What doesn't sell at BG and NM durnig the regular sale will eventually make it to NMLC.
> 
> As for the boutiques, yes they do have their own sales twice a year. Now that's the good stuff!



Well I've never been to a boutique so I had no idea they went on sale


----------



## jenayb

LouboutinHottie said:


> Well I've never been to a boutique so I had no idea they went on sale


 
Yep. Exciting, right?


----------



## 318Platinum

Iv'e been to one, and thats where I bought my first pair of Louboutins. I didn't know at all that they went on sale! I wanted to ask, but I didn't bother to. I'm new to LoubiLove, so I am very fresh to it all! Thank you for telling me about the Sale thread, whomever told me about it. Didn't mean to get ff topic, but when someone said that they go on sale, a floodgate of questions instanty opened!! 




LouboutinHottie said:


> Well I've never been to a boutique so I had no idea they went on sale


----------



## LouboutinHottie

318Platinum said:


> Iv'e been to one, and thats where I bought my first pair of Louboutins. I didn't know at all that they went on sale! I wanted to ask, but I didn't bother to. I'm new to LoubiLove, so I am very fresh to it all! Thank you for telling me about the Sale thread, whomever told me about it. Didn't mean to get ff topic, but when someone said that they go on sale, a floodgate of questions instanty opened!!



 I'm new to CLs as well! I guess it sometimes doesn't seem like it because of how I am always stalking CLs and know about some of the sales


----------



## LouboutinHottie

jenaywins said:


> Yep. Exciting, right?



 Yep, I plan that whenever I go to NYC, I want my first visit to a boutique be the Madison boutique since that is my name.


----------



## jenayb

LouboutinHottie said:


> Yep, I plan that whenever I go to NYC, I want my first visit to a boutique be the Madison boutique since that is my name.


 
Your name is Madison? That is adorable. I love that name. Totally fitting - you definitely should stroll down Madison Avenue!


----------



## LouboutinHottie

jenaywins said:


> Your name is Madison? That is adorable. I love that name. Totally fitting - you definitely should stroll down Madison Avenue!



Haha whenever we are in NYC whenever my mom is with like business people or something, once she tells them "her daughter's name" (I'm usually not with her at this point ) Everybody in NYC love the name!  Last time I was there I was on Madison Avenue, but I hadn't joined the forum yet so I wasn't addicted to CLs just yet, even though I already had a pair.


----------



## missgiannina

candyapples88 said:


> They've also put up a Fall/Winter section on the CL website. The Alti spike is up for waitlist!
> 
> http://us.christianlouboutin.com/fall-winter.html



I didn't find it on the site ,is the list full?


----------



## PeepToe

candyapples88 said:


> They've also put up a Fall/Winter section on the CL website. The Alti spike is up for waitlist!
> 
> http://us.christianlouboutin.com/fall-winter.html



I couldn't help but wait list myself this morning when I saw the spikes on there!


----------



## Dessye

missgiannina said:


> I didn't find it on the site ,is the list full?



It's under the Fall/Winter list --- used to be Sneak Peek!  It is $1495 - so obviously they are thinking it will sell better than Lady Peep Spikes??

The list is still full but I don't know if they have a maximum number per size.


----------



## candyapples88

missgiannina said:


> I didn't find it on the site ,is the list full?



I'm not sure, but it's still there!


----------



## PeepToe

Dessye said:


> It's under the Fall/Winter list --- used to be Sneak Peek!  It is $1495 - so obviously they are thinking it will sell better than Lady Peep Spikes??
> 
> The list is still full but I don't know if they have a maximum number per size.



My Alti's silver spikes were $1395 before tax. So they did mark these up. I told Miami to take me off the wait list when I bought the silver spikes but I've changed my mind! I still need them both!


----------



## yazziestarr

missgiannina said:


> I didn't find it on the site ,is the list full?


http://us.christianlouboutin.com/fall-winter/alti-pump-nappa.html#product-detailed-view

just in case you still cant find it....here you go!


----------



## ntntgo

I just had to post 3 pairs of shoes I saw today at the Saks in Bal Harbour.

The Lobra Glitter is sooooo hot on and comfortable. It is $995
The Luxura in Beige Nappa & Red Suede is only available in this store right now.  It is absolutely stunning. $1095
And these Declics in Peacock Acid Python $1195

If you want any of these, contact Alex in Bal Harbour at 786-355-9461 or email him at lostoscano@yahoo.com

Seriously, they all took my breath away.


----------



## candyapples88

PeepToe said:


> I couldn't help but wait list myself this morning when I saw the spikes on there!


----------



## candyapples88

ntntgo said:


> I just had to post 3 pairs of shoes I saw today at the Saks in Bal Harbour.
> 
> The Lobra Glitter is sooooo hot on and comfortable. It is $995
> The Luxura in Beige Nappa & Red Suede is only available in this store right now.  It is absolutely stunning. $1095
> And these Declics in Peacock Acid Python $1195
> 
> If you want any of these, contact Alex in Bal Harbour at 786-355-9461 or email him at lostoscano@yahoo.com
> 
> Seriously, they all took my breath away.



That red Luxura


----------



## ntntgo

yazziestarr said:


> http://us.christianlouboutin.com/fall-winter/alti-pump-nappa.html#product-detailed-view
> 
> just in case you still cant find it....here you go!


 
Just FYI, all of those were at Saks Bal Harbour today.  Other than the Alti Spikes.  I just didn't realize that they were from F/W.


----------



## ntntgo

candyapples88 said:


> That red Luxura


 
*candy*, you have nooooooo idea.  I left a pair on hold but I'm calling him right now to get them.  Aren't they sick?


----------



## jenayb

ntntgo said:


> I just had to post 3 pairs of shoes I saw today at the Saks in Bal Harbour.
> 
> The Lobra Glitter is sooooo hot on and comfortable. It is $995
> The Luxura in Beige Nappa & Red Suede is only available in this store right now. It is absolutely stunning. $1095
> And these Declics in Peacock Acid Python $1195
> 
> If you want any of these, contact Alex in Bal Harbour at 786-355-9461 or email him at lostoscano@yahoo.com
> 
> Seriously, they all took my breath away.


----------



## candyapples88

ntntgo said:


> *candy*, you have nooooooo idea.  I left a pair on hold but I'm calling him right now to get them.  Aren't they sick?



Yeees! Ugh, I hate Mr. Loub right now, he is just too damn amazing :worthy:


----------



## ntntgo

candyapples88 said:


> Yeees! Ugh, I hate Mr. Loub right now, he is just too damn amazing :worthy:


 
Love the Red Luxuras but have to admit that I bought the Brian Atwood blue multi-pythons there and Alex turned them over and they were signed.  He was there a few weeks ago and Alex had gotten them signed for a client that they didn't fit.  Lucky me.


----------



## candyapples88

ntntgo said:


> Love the Red Luxuras but have to admit that I bought the Brian Atwood blue multi-pythons there and Alex turned them over and they were signed.  He was there a few weeks ago and Alex had gotten them signed for a client that they didn't fit.  Lucky me.



Lucky for you! artyhat:


----------



## ntntgo

ok, *candy*, have to admit that I just called and told Alex to send me the Red Luxuras.  They really are killer.  ENABLER


----------



## candyapples88

ntntgo said:


> ok, *candy*, have to admit that I just called and told Alex to send me the Red Luxuras.  They really are killer.  ENABLER



Lol! They are really gorg! Mod pics when you get them please  I would partake, but I have myself waitlisted for the red Maggie. I wonder if this will be the same color red....?


----------



## ntntgo

candyapples88 said:


> Lol! They are really gorg! Mod pics when you get them please  I would partake, but I have myself waitlisted for the red Maggie. I wonder if this will be the same color red....?


 
Aren't the red suede Maggies with Beige Nappa?  If so, I would say, exactly the same coloway.


----------



## Dessye

ntntgo said:


> ok, *candy*, have to admit that I just called and told Alex to send me the Red Luxuras.  They really are killer.  ENABLER



  I love them --- like *candy* said, please post mod pics!


----------



## ntntgo

Dessye said:


> I love them --- like *candy* said, please post mod pics!


 
You know I've stopped posting mod pics but I think these will deserve it.


----------



## candyapples88

ntntgo said:


> Aren't the red suede Maggies with Beige Nappa?  If so, I would say, exactly the same coloway.



No it's with oyster, which is suppose to be a gray color. I think the Mrs was made in the oyster color...which I think would be the same. I need to see a damn pic of that shoe already!


----------



## Dessye

ntntgo said:


> You know I've stopped posting mod pics but I think these will deserve it.



Yeah, I noticed...

But mod pics of the Luxura!   I'd love to get them but I'm on a CL ban...errr...diet.


----------



## jeshika

Dessye said:


> Yeah, I noticed...
> 
> But mod pics of the Luxura!   I'd love to get them but I'm on a CL ban...errr...diet.



 CL "diet"! I love that!!!!!!


----------



## Dessye

jeshika said:


> CL "diet"! I love that!!!!!!



  Yeah, and the diet is not going well either...


----------



## ntntgo

candyapples88 said:


> No it's with oyster, which is suppose to be a gray color. I think the Mrs was made in the oyster color...which I think would be the same. I need to see a damn pic of that shoe already!


 
*candy*-Oh, when I was at NM today, they had the Bambou (?) in the Oyster.  It's a pearl white patent.  They are also getting the Bambou in the Amethyste metal patent (getting it) and Emeraude metal patent (have the AD coming in that).  I can't imagine the Red suede with they Oyster metal patent.  I have to see that.


----------



## ntntgo

Dessye said:


> Yeah, and the diet is not going well either...


 
Honey, I'm on every kind of diet you can think of and none of them are going well...soooo... Let's just drink to our non diets.


----------



## Dessye

ntntgo said:


> Honey, I'm on every kind of diet you can think of and none of them are going well...soooo... Let's just drink to our non diets.



This is the realization that I'm coming to...slowly but surely!  Resistance is futile!   I'm such a Trekkie


----------



## ntntgo

Dessye said:


> This is the realization that I'm coming to...slowly but surely! Resistance is futile!  I'm such a Trekkie


 
*Dess*-you're a goofball. I'm sipping fake drinks with you and you're quoting Star Trek The Next Generation???? Not even the original Star Trek???? Oh, honey. (And I'm not a geek...I only know that because I Googled it)


----------



## BellaShoes

ntntgo said:


> Honey, I'm on every kind of diet you can think of and none of them are going well...soooo... Let's just drink to our non diets.



*ntntgo*... honey, of this is a diet, sign me up!!! I am on Day 20 of a shopping ban and losing my mind!

Looking forward to your fabulous new goodies, please post pics! And OMG, congrats on your Atwoods!


----------



## BellaShoes

My Theresa received the white Pampas!


----------



## candyapples88

ntntgo said:


> *candy*-Oh, when I was at NM today, they had the Bambou (?) in the Oyster.  It's a pearl white patent.  They are also getting the Bambou in the Amethyste metal patent (getting it) and Emeraude metal patent (have the AD coming in that).  I can't imagine the Red suede with they Oyster metal patent.  I have to see that.



Hmmm...it was always my impression that oyster was a gray color per what CS told me  I think a pic is def needed.

Bambou in amethyst metal patent sounds delish


----------



## Hipployta

So do we like white and black python print that has appeared?


----------



## ntntgo

candyapples88 said:


> Hmmm...it was always my impression that oyster was a gray color per what CS told me  I think a pic is def needed.
> 
> Bambou in amethyst metal patent sounds delish


 
I guess you could say it's gray but if I were going to call it gray, I would say it's a very, very light gray pearl.  It's pretty but very light.


----------



## ShoesOnMyMind

my oh my..so Neiman Marcus got the Bianca in leopard pony hair!! HOW did I miss this?


----------



## Dessye

Hipployta said:


> So do we like *white and black python print* that has appeared?



What is this?


----------



## Cityfashionista

Clooky001 said:


> Yeah something silly like that & I didn't even like it, it was way to much! *I would much rather put that towards a birkin*
> 
> Have yours been shipped yet or ya still adding?



Me too. I've been trying to resist the Birkin. I call myself protesting the price but no one cares or is listening to my grip. 

Next year I need to focus DH enough so he can buy one. I still refuse to pay 10k for a purse. 

However I have no problem accepting one as a gift from DH.

No package yet. I thought I was adding but now I'm unsure. 

What about you?


----------



## Cityfashionista

318Platinum said:


> WWWWWHHHHHHAAAAAATTTTT????? HIS SHOES ACTUALLY GO ON SALE!!!!??? WHEN, WHERE ??? AT THE LOUBI BOUTIQUES? PLEASE INFORM ME AS HEAVILY AS POSSIBLE ABOUT THIS SALE!!!





NY_Mami said:


> At the CL boutiques?????????.........



Yup ladies! get your coins ready! 

The sales are in June!

I just hope you guys aren't my size.


----------



## 318Platinum

i just saw a pair of Baseball LPs and Leopard pony hair BiBis yesterday at Saks, and they are TDF!!!! The Pony hair is so SOFT and Sleek!!! I really want the Baseball LPs, but the Hubby doesn't like the open-toed shoes.


----------



## erinmiyu

Dessye said:


> I'd love to get them but I'm on a CL ban...errr...diet.


my motto happens to be "riots not diets!"


----------



## Clooky001

Cityfashionista said:


> Me too. I've been trying to resist the Birkin. I call myself protesting the price but no one cares or is listening to my grip.
> 
> Next year I need to focus DH enough so he can buy one. I still refuse to pay 10k for a purse.
> 
> However I have no problem accepting one as a gift from DH.
> 
> No package yet. I thought I was adding but now I'm unsure.
> 
> What about you?



Nothing new yet (well not in my Paws!) but will have a package delivered on Friday! 

I'm on the hunt for one but having no luck & not wanting to wait for septembers book to re-open  I will find one!!!! I hope!!... Heheh x


----------



## Cityfashionista

Clooky001 said:


> Nothing new yet (well not in my Paws!) but will have a package delivered on Friday!
> 
> I'm on the hunt for one but having no luck & not wanting to wait for septembers book to re-open  I will find one!!!! I hope!!... Heheh x


Awesome! 

You know I'm here if you need anything?

Well you keep me posted on your Birkin hunt.

I know nothing about the brand & I'm going to need the advice on how to get one.


----------



## jenayb

Dessye said:


> What is this?


 
Um, I second this!!


----------



## Hipployta

Dessye said:


> What is this?



http://www.barneys.com/Bianca/501074715,default,pd.html


----------



## karwood

Hipployta said:


> http://www.barneys.com/Bianca/501074715,default,pd.html



Those are the Bianca Lucido Roccia python. They have been around for over 2 years. They are definitely not new.


----------



## jenayb

Hipployta said:


> http://www.barneys.com/Bianca/501074715,default,pd.html



Oh. Yeah. Lucido Python Bianca. That has been out for a long time now.


----------



## yazziestarr

erinmiyu said:


> my motto happens to be *"riots not diets!"*


 I love it. this may be my new motto.


----------



## Hipployta

Ah...I wonder how I missed them.  



karwood said:


> Those are the Bianca Lucido Roccia python. They have been around for over 2 years. They are definitely not new.





jenaywins said:


> Oh. Yeah. Lucido Python Bianca. That has been out for a long time now.


----------



## candyapples88

ntntgo said:


> I guess you could say it's gray but if I were going to call it gray, I would say it's a very, very light gray pearl.  It's pretty but very light.



Actually, *Carlinha* posted a pic of the amethyst/oyster Maggies and you're right, the gray is very light.


----------



## jenayb

Hipployta said:


> Ah...I wonder how I missed them.


 
If you have a chance to see them IRL, they are absolutely stunning. Very glossy.


----------



## candyapples88

Has anyone tried on the new MBP 120 that have been released? I'm wondering if they run the same as the old ones, or are running larger like some of the newer releases....


----------



## NANI1972

candyapples88 said:


> Has anyone tried on the new MBP 120 that have been released? I'm wondering if they run the same as the old ones, or are running larger like some of the newer releases....


 
Hmmm I didn't think they had been released again yet?


----------



## candyapples88

NANI1972 said:


> Hmmm I didn't think they had been released again yet?



I think it has in the amethyst color. *Aoq* posted a pic in the Fall thread that looks like the MBP 120. Could be wrong though...


----------



## NANI1972

I don't think that they are available at the moment tho......If it helps you at all I took the Leopard MPB 120 a 1/2 size up.


----------



## candyapples88

NANI1972 said:


> I don't think that they are available at the moment tho......If it helps you at all I took the Leopard MPB 120 a 1/2 size up.



Actually I just called Costa Mesa and they have the amethyst suede in the 120. The SA stated she takes them in her VP size. Don't VPs run US TTS? If so...I hope the leopard ones don't run this way because I was counting on them to run a half size small!


----------



## NANI1972

candyapples88 said:


> Actually I just called Costa Mesa and they have the amethyst suede in the 120. The SA stated she takes them in her VP size. Don't VPs run US TTS? If so...I hope the leopard ones don't run this way because I was counting on them to run a half size small!


 
Oh, I just thought the 100 were available. I wear a 6.5 and got them in a 37, I think Jenay might have sized up in them too.


----------



## candyapples88

Costa Mesa has received the following if anyone is interested:

Blk/blk Pigalle Spike
Bambou in black suede (I think)
Blk kid Bibi
1EN8 in glitter york
Amethyst suede MBP 120
Lady Peep in glitter york
Lady peep in antracite
Fifi in glitter york
Elisa in rouge metal

There are pics of a few of these posted here....

http://forum.purseblog.com/loubouti...w-cls-fall-2011-pics-info-only-no-672194.html


----------



## yazziestarr

ha! I was just going to ask you what material the Bambou was. thanks *Candy*!


----------



## candyapples88

NANI1972 said:


> Oh, I just thought the 100 were available. I wear a 6.5 and got them in a 37, I think Jenay might have sized up in them too.



That's why I reserved them a half size up, but since some newer styles are running larger, I wasn't sure if the MBP would be one of them. According to the SA...it's seems they are, but hopefully it's just because it's suede. Suede always seems to run a little larger in sizing.


----------



## NANI1972

Yep I agree, suede does usually run larger and stretches quit a bit, so I dunno tough call if things are running larger. Now I am wondering if I should go smaller in the Black Spike Pigalle 100?


----------



## candyapples88

NANI1972 said:


> Yep I agree, suede does usually run larger and stretches quit a bit, so I dunno tough call if things are running larger. Now I am wondering if I should go smaller in the Black Spike Pigalle 100?



Well hopefully the size I reserved ends up working out. Idk about the Pigalle 100. I know that when I received the jade Pigalle 120, I felt it was a little larger than my older Pigalles, but only by .25 rather than a whole half size. I will say that I felt I could have sized down and it would have worked out perfectly with stretching from wear.


----------



## ShoesOnMyMind

they are available online now if you need another size candy 

http://us.christianlouboutin.com/shoes/madame-butterfl-suede.html


----------



## candyapples88

ShoesOnMyMind said:


> they are available online now if you need another size candy
> 
> http://us.christianlouboutin.com/shoes/madame-butterfl-suede.html



Thanks hun  but I was referring to the leopard ones that I'm on the wait list for. I'm just concerned about sizing based on the purple suede 120s that have been released just recently.


----------



## jenayb

NANI1972 said:


> Oh, I just thought the 100 were available. I wear a 6.5 and got them in a 37, I think Jenay might have sized up in them too.


 
Nope, I went TTS. I've learned not to size up unless *absolutely* necessary to accommodate for stretching.


----------



## NANI1972

jenaywins said:


> Nope, I went TTS. I've learned not to size up unless *absolutely* necessary to accommodate for stretching.


 
I thought you got a 38.5? I can never remember your TTS, you have bought everything from a 37.5 to a 39.


----------



## jenayb

NANI1972 said:


> I thought you got a 38.5? I can never remember your TTS, you have bought everything from a 37.5 to a 39.


 
Yep, 38.5! 

That is actually my TTS... I know, I used to be all over the place with sizing. Still am actually. :girlwhack:


----------



## NANI1972

jenaywins said:


> Yep, 38.5!
> 
> That is actually my TTS... I know, I used to be all over the place with sizing. Still am actually. :girlwhack:


 

lol, you not the only one I have had sizes from 36-37.5 ush:


----------



## jeNYC

For those who are on the waitlist for the *MBP Leopard 120mm*, they have arrived!!!!  I can't wait to get mine!!!!!!!!


----------



## candyapples88

jeNYC said:


> For those who are on the waitlist for the *MBP Leopard 120mm*, they have arrived!!!!  I can't wait to get mine!!!!!!!!



Ahhh...so excited!  I guess I'll stick with the size I reserved then...


----------



## jeNYC

candyapples88 said:


> Ahhh...so excited!  I guess I'll stick with the size I reserved then...


 
You got .5 up right?  I got mine TTS...i hope it fits.  She's charging my card tomorrow.


----------



## heatherB

*Anyone who has tried the black/black spike piggies*, how did you size compared to US size, usual CL size. I have never tried on a pair of Pigalles. TIA!


----------



## candyapples88

jeNYC said:


> You got .5 up right?  I got mine TTS...i hope it fits.  She's charging my card tomorrow.



Yea I did. When you say TTS are you talking CL size? Sorry, sometimes people mean their US size when they say TTS.


----------



## candyapples88

heatherB said:


> *Anyone who has tried the black/black spike piggies*, how did you size compared to US size, usual CL size. I have never tried on a pair of Pigalles. TIA!



Which heel height?


----------



## jeNYC

candyapples88 said:


> Yea I did. When you say TTS are you talking CL size? Sorry, sometimes people mean their US size when they say TTS.


 
My Non-CL and CL are both the same in TTS.  I'm a 38 and Jenay measured her 38.5 for me and it was slightly larger than my VP in TTS so I ended up taking my US and CL TTS in the MBP.  Good thing the price didn't go up for this pair; $995!


----------



## candyapples88

jeNYC said:


> My Non-CL and CL are both the same in TTS.  I'm a 38 and Jenay measured her 38.5 for me and it was slightly larger than my VP in TTS so I ended up taking my US and CL TTS in the MBP.  Good thing the price didn't go up for this pair; $995!



Hmm...I have no idea what my CL TTS is. I take Bianca in 39, so I ordered the MBP in a 39.5. I'm so glad the price didn't go up...I thought it was going to be $1095!


----------



## jeNYC

candyapples88 said:


> Hmm...I have no idea what my CL TTS is. I take Bianca in 39, so I ordered the MBP in a 39.5. I'm so glad the price didn't go up...I thought it was going to be $1095!


 
I thought it was going to be $1095 too!  After tax, I'll be paying $1084 since I live in NY.  *sigh*  I just got on the waitlist this morning for the 100mm and out of nowhere, the E-boutique received their 120mm today.


----------



## candyapples88

jeNYC said:


> I thought it was going to be $1095 too!  After tax, I'll be paying $1084 since I live in NY.  *sigh*  I just got on the waitlist this morning for the 100mm and out of nowhere, the E-boutique received their 120mm today.



That's the same price I'll be paying! Living in CA sucks sometimes, but I love it here


----------



## heatherB

candyapples88 said:


> Which heel height?


 
Oops, 120mm. Thanks. 

ETA: NAP says size down for black patent 120(which i've heard), but they say size up for the black/black spike 120. I'm just wondering if this is accurate.


----------



## expensive shoes

What are all the color ways the maggots are coming in?  I missed out the first couple of times, don't wanna miss again, I am on the wait list for Jenny pump glitter york too!


----------



## LavenderIce

expensive shoes said:


> What are all the color ways the *maggots *are coming in?  I missed out the first couple of times, don't wanna miss again, I am on the wait list for Jenny pump glitter york too!



Maggots?


----------



## jeNYC

candyapples88 said:


> That's the same price I'll be paying! Living in CA sucks sometimes, but I love it here


 
*sigh* now I'm getting worried that the color will be dark brown like this season's leopard which I don't like AT ALL.


----------



## LavenderIce

jeNYC said:


> *sigh* now I'm getting worried that the color will be dark brown like this season's leopard which I don't like AT ALL.



Aw, don't make up your mind until you see them IRL and see what it looks like on you.  You never know, they might be better than you think.  CL leopard pony hair is top notch.   I think it will be amazing in the MBP 120.  I like that the shades vary from dark to light.  I used to have a preference for the older kampari print/shade, but I've come to enjoy them all.


----------



## expensive shoes

LavenderIce said:


> Maggots?



Sorry!  new iPad, maggies


----------



## jenayb

LavenderIce said:


> Maggots?


----------



## gymangel812

well apparently i'm already too late for the red maggies and they're not even out yet! my size (36.5) is already sold. hopefully i can make 1/2 size up work... i haven't tried on the maggies though, only the magos so i'm going by that sizing. i do have long toes (ew!) so perhaps these will be fine.


----------



## yazziestarr

gymangel812 said:


> well apparently i'm already too late for the red maggies and they're not even out yet! my size (36.5) is already sold. hopefully i can make 1/2 size up work... i haven't tried on the maggies though, only the magos so i'm going by that sizing. i do have long toes (ew!) so perhaps these will be fine.


really? wow! I think the half size up will be ok. I half sized up both maggie and mago. Were they an exclusive to one place? I cant keep up with all the maggie info.
well Im going to assume then that my size is sold out too. I wanted to wait for a pic first but oh well.


----------



## jeshika

LavenderIce said:


> Maggots?



hahahaha... i was so confused myself.  dang auto-correct!


----------



## gymangel812

yazziestarr said:


> really? wow! I think the half size up will be ok. I half sized up both maggie and mago. Were they an exclusive to one place? I cant keep up with all the maggie info.
> well Im going to assume then that my size is sold out too. I wanted to wait for a pic first but oh well.


they are only going to be in vegas and only one size run . i wanted to see a pic first but went ahead and put my name down. this will be first pair of maggies


----------



## mal

LavenderIce said:


> Maggots?


 :lolots:


----------



## candyapples88

heatherB said:


> Oops, 120mm. Thanks.
> 
> ETA: NAP says size down for black patent 120(which i've heard), but they say size up for the black/black spike 120. I'm just wondering if this is accurate.



No, I think you need to size .5 down from your US size for the Pigalle in general...spike or not. Some are even able to take a whole size down.


----------



## candyapples88

jeNYC said:


> *sigh* now I'm getting worried that the color will be dark brown like this season's leopard which I don't like AT ALL.



I know what you mean...the new leopard is just so-so. Something about the spots is off. However, I will wait and see how they look. Good thing they are returnable if no likey!


----------



## diana

this is the picture I was sent from CS of the MBP 120 leopard


----------



## ChimShoeFreak

karwood said:


> Couple pics:
> 
> Lady Peep Spikes 150mm Calf Black Spikes on Black
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lady Peep 150mm Eel Anthracite
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pampas Flat Calf VIP Rete Beige


I think im in love


----------



## MadameElle

diana said:


> this is the picture I was sent from CS of the MBP 120 leopard


 
Thank you for sharing.


----------



## jeNYC

^ it's beautiful but I don't remember if the previous season was lighter or the same


----------



## MadameElle

jeNYC said:


> ^ it's beautiful but I don't remember if the previous season was lighter or the same



It was lighter.


----------



## diana

Here is a picture of NANI1972's MBP 120 from the previous season, taken from her reveal thread (hope you don't mind me re-posting!).  It does look slightly lighter than this season's.


----------



## jeNYC

^ thanks for the comparsion...I can't say that I'm not disappointed   I'll just have to see how it looks on my feet


----------



## carlinha

the FW 11 leopard mini chad is darker than the older season leopard pony hair.


----------



## candyapples88

I honestly don't see much of a difference to the point where I'd be putt off by returning my purchase. I still love them  Thanks for sharing *Diana*!


----------



## jenayb

diana said:


> Here is a picture of NANI1972's MBP 120 from the previous season, taken from her reveal thread (hope you don't mind me re-posting!).  It does look slightly lighter than this season's.



FYI, they look darker than this IRL.

I have the 120s and the 150s.


----------



## Dessye

diana said:


> this is the picture I was sent from CS of the MBP 120 leopard



Wow, thanks!  I likey!!!!


----------



## bornfree

diana said:


> this is the picture I was sent from CS of the MBP 120 leopard



I'm sorry but where is CS? :shame:


----------



## Dessye

bornfree said:


> I'm sorry but where is CS? :shame:



CS refers to Customer Service   I think she meant the online US boutique.


----------



## Dessye

expensive shoes said:


> What are all the color ways the *maggots* are coming in?  I missed out the first couple of times, don't wanna miss again, I am on the wait list for Jenny pump glitter york too!



:lolots::lolots::lolots:

Gotta love iPhone/iPad!


----------



## bornfree

Dessye said:


> CS refers to Customer Service   I think she meant the online US boutique.



Oic! Thanks Dessye!


----------



## Hot4fashion

Hey girls... I'm am new to this whole world of CL and blogging... LoL so please bare with me if my questions are a little novice. But I keep seeing everyone talk about wait list?? How do I go about getting on one for the Maggie??? I just got my first pair of CL not to long ago (started with the Maddame Butterfly boottie in Nude) LOVE IT!! And now i am hooked and am on a mission o have a collection! So if you girls could help me out I would be forever grateful  Thanks!


----------



## NANI1972

Quick sizing help needed asap!

If I fit a 36.5 in a Lucifer 100, what size should I get in the Black/Black Pigalle 100? The same size? I am a 6.5/7 U.S., thanks!


----------



## gymangel812

Hot4fashion said:


> Hey girls... I'm am new to this whole world of CL and blogging... LoL so please bare with me if my questions are a little novice. But I keep seeing everyone talk about wait list?? How do I go about getting on one for the Maggie??? I just got my first pair of CL not to long ago (started with the Maddame Butterfly boottie in Nude) LOVE IT!! And now i am hooked and am on a mission o have a collection! So if you girls could help me out I would be forever grateful  Thanks!


call a boutique, ask if they are getting that pair, ask to be put on waiting list.


----------



## jenayb

NANI1972 said:


> Quick sizing help needed asap!
> 
> If I fit a 36.5 in a Lucifer 100, what size should I get in the Black/Black Pigalle 100? The same size? I am a 6.5/7 U.S., thanks!


 
Lol! Georgia emailed you, too, huh? 

Take the same size... 36.5 if it fits you well babe..


----------



## jeshika

jenaywins said:


> Lol! Georgia emailed you, too, huh?
> 
> Take the same size... 36.5 if it fits you well babe..



I got the same email... i am trying to be good and stay away from the Pigalle Spike because I have them coming in a Yolanda spike... SOMEONE PLEASE TELL ME IT IS MADNESS TO HAVE THEM BOTH!!!!!!


----------



## heatherB

Thanks, *candy*, for the sizing advice on the black/black Pigalle 120! As I feared the size I need is sold out on NAP. 

Does *anyone* know who else (department stores, online) will carry the black/black Pigalle 120?  Previously I was set on the black/black Alti, but when I found out it had a wooden heel I decided I *must* have the Pigalle 120. I am obsessing.. :girlwhack:


----------



## NANI1972

jenaywins said:


> Lol! Georgia emailed you, too, huh?
> 
> Take the same size... 36.5 if it fits you well babe..


 
hehe, maybe.

Thanks!


----------



## NANI1972

jeshika said:


> I got the same email... i am trying to be good and stay away from the Pigalle Spike because I have them coming in a Yolanda spike... SOMEONE PLEASE TELL ME IT IS MADNESS TO HAVE THEM BOTH!!!!!!


 
Tottttaly not madness! One is closed toe the other open, pfffft totally different.


----------



## candyapples88

heatherB said:


> Thanks, *candy*, for the sizing advice on the black/black Pigalle 120! As I feared the size I need is sold out on NAP.
> 
> Does *anyone* know who else (department stores, online) will carry the black/black Pigalle 120?  Previously I was set on the black/black Alti, but when I found out it had a wooden heel I decided I *must* have the Pigalle 120. I am obsessing.. :girlwhack:



Costa Mesa recently received a shipment. Go, go!


----------



## jeshika

NANI1972 said:


> Tottttaly not madness! One is closed toe the other open, pfffft totally different.



hahaha *T*, totally not helping!  

OK. i'm going to try to be good cos I'm stopping over in paris in June...  CL boutiques, here i come!


----------



## Alice1979

heatherB said:


> Thanks, *candy*, for the sizing advice on the black/black Pigalle 120! As I feared the size I need is sold out on NAP.
> 
> Does *anyone* know who else (department stores, online) will carry the black/black Pigalle 120? Previously I was set on the black/black Alti, but when I found out it had a wooden heel I decided I *must* have the Pigalle 120. I am obsessing.. :girlwhack:


 
Hirshleifers also has them.


----------



## NANI1972

jeshika said:


> hahaha *T*, totally not helping!
> 
> OK. i'm going to try to be good cos I'm stopping over in paris in June...  CL boutiques, here i come!


 Oh my! Then yes I would save yourself for Paris! Oui oui!


----------



## BellaShoes

New! Pampas 120MM Greige All sizes!

http://www.mytheresa.com/us_en/pampas-120-peep-toe-pumps.html


----------



## BellaShoes

White Pampas 150mm on MyTheresa Sizes 35, 38, 38.5 39.5 40 40.5 41


----------



## candyapples88

Damn, I didn't like the Halte...but when worn it is a darn sexy shoe!!


----------



## meltdown_ice

I definitely need these Haltes  Do they run TTS?


----------



## KarenBorter

Does anyone know who is getting the Daffy in Black suede


----------



## candyapples88

meltdown_ice said:


> I definitely need these Haltes  Do they run TTS?



I would think they run the same as pigalle sizing, .5 down from your US size.


----------



## candyapples88

Does anyone know the price point for the Halte? Pleeeease say around $595...just like the Pigalle


----------



## 318Platinum

KarenBorter said:


> Does anyone know who is getting the Daffy in Black suede



I want it myself, but I either want it in Black Suede or Chartruse Suede! I hope that it is TTS, and fits like the Bianca.


----------



## Emily HC

diana said:


> this is the picture I was sent from CS of the MBP 120 leopard



mine is on its way!!!!


----------



## meltdown_ice

candyapples88 said:


> I would think they run the same as pigalle sizing, .5 down from your US size.



I'm thinking the same too, which means a sz 34 (if its available) would still be big


----------



## bornfree

does anyone know where else will be receiving the MBP 120 leopard pls? I cant get from CS since im a non-US resident and don't have a US CC.


----------



## erinmiyu

i reallly love the haltes! i would like to get them in the 100 version.


----------



## jeNYC

bornfree said:


> does anyone know where else will be receiving the MBP 120 leopard pls? I cant get from CS since im a non-US resident and don't have a US CC.


 
Oversea boutiques (non US) are getting them in the 100mm, email them


----------



## karwood

*New arrivals at Madison:*


Melides tote crelino patent calf footprint $795 

rosella flat python crystal grosgrain $750 

loubis angel clutch python crystal suede $1795 

sweety charity calf butter patent calf $895 

evita pampas clutch calf crelino $1195 

cate boot flat calf vip chain black $1295 

mrs 150mm kid black $1395 

bambou 140mm glitter mini purple $795 

lady peep 150mm kid camel $895 

bibi 140mm pony nairobi $995 

sobek 140mm crepe satin sequins tourlerelle $1495 

altadama 140mm patent nude $895 

n prive 120mm kid vieux rose $795 

manchon 120mm suede camel $1095

1en8 100mm glitter york gold $945

croizizi 85mm patent nude $895

mater claude 85mm patent nude $695 

new peanut 45mm suede royal red $625


----------



## karwood

*sobek 140mm crepe satin sequins tourlerelle*






*bibi 140mm pony nairobi*





*bambou 140mm glitter mini purple*






*mrs 150mm kid black*


----------



## mishybelle

candyapples88 said:


> Damn, I didn't like the Halte...but when worn it is a darn sexy shoe!!


 
Agreed!!! I saw the modelling pics Robertson sent out and I gasped! I am considering a pair, but I need to try them on first. The Pigalle last doesn't like my foot very much (or the other way around). LOL.


----------



## mishybelle

Has anyone noticed the chartreuse Daffodile on NAP? The sizing guide says to get next size up. I sized TTS on the napa versions. Is suede running small? Or is it the age old question of how you define TTS? 

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/101900


----------



## candyapples88

mishybelle said:


> Agreed!!! I saw the modelling pics Robertson sent out and I gasped! I am considering a pair, but I need to try them on first. The Pigalle last doesn't like my foot very much (or the other way around). LOL.



I'm just scared that the sides all the way around the shoe will dig into my feet because they are much lower than the Pigalle.


----------



## jenayb

mishybelle said:


> Has anyone noticed the chartreuse Daffodile on NAP? The sizing guide says to get next size up. I sized TTS on the napa versions. Is suede running small? Or is it the age old question of how you define TTS?
> 
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/101900


 
NAP's sizing recommendations are notoriously incorrect. Do not go up - they will be too large. Go TTS.


----------



## 318Platinum

unfortunately, NAP sold out of my size within two hours of making it onto the website!! No Chartreuse Daffodiles for me, unless Dallas will carry them in my size!


----------



## chacci1

318Platinum said:


> I want it myself, but I either want it in Black Suede or Chartruse Suede! I hope that it is TTS, and fits like the Bianca.



Actually.   Daffy is running .5 size large.  I purchased 37.5 in daffodils and just bought size 37 in daffy!  Bought red suede and a leopard daffy.  Gorg!


----------



## 318Platinum

okay, so the Daffodile is running a half size larger. That is really good to know. so a 42, will actually be more of a 42.5, right?


----------



## jenayb

mishybelle said:


> Agreed!!! I saw the modelling pics Robertson sent out and I gasped! I am considering a pair, but I need to try them on first. The Pigalle last doesn't like my foot very much (or the other way around). LOL.


 
Dood! Post the mod pics!!!


----------



## KarenBorter

mishybelle said:


> Agreed!!! I saw the modelling pics Robertson sent out and I gasped! I am considering a pair, but I need to try them on first. The Pigalle last doesn't like my foot very much (or the other way around). LOL.



Yeah agreed post the pics!  Robertson didn't send me pics although I only recently decided to get put on their list haha


----------



## candyapples88

The pic is in the Fall thread...


----------



## KarenBorter

candyapples88 said:


> The pic is in the Fall thread...



Thanks darlin' ... dunno how I missed that. Lovely shoes indeed!


----------



## jenayb

candyapples88 said:


> The pic is in the Fall thread...


 
Hmm! Very remniscent of the Y'Open!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

karwood said:


> *sobek 140mm crepe satin sequins tourlerelle*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *bibi 140mm pony nairobi*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *bambou 140mm glitter mini purple*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *mrs 150mm kid black*



Thanks so much for the info Karwood!!!


----------



## Dessye

candyapples88 said:


> The pic is in the Fall thread...





I totally love them but with my heel slippage problem, I think I will twist my ankle in these


----------



## erinmiyu

^^i saw them in a 100 mm version! i imagine those are much less sudden-deathy.


----------



## candyapples88

jenaywins said:


> Hmm! Very remniscent of the Y'Open!



Very much so...



Dessye said:


> I totally love them but with my heel slippage problem, I think I will twist my ankle in these



I know what you mean...I'm concerned about the sides digging into my foot, as well as the price point  They shouldn't cost anymore than regular Pigalles and if they do  I'm debating if I should just get the black Pigalles or these...


----------



## Dessye

candyapples88 said:


> I know what you mean...I'm concerned about the sides digging into my foot, as well as the price point  They shouldn't cost anymore than regular Pigalles and if they do  I'm debating if I should just get the black Pigalles or these...



I don't see why it's more expensive.  They just took part of the shoe and put the leather into the strap!   Ahh, any reason to increase the price point I guess 

The Halte are sexier to me but...  Hmm, maybe if I come across them, I'll try them and see.

I can totally see Dita wearing Halte!


----------



## candyapples88

Dessye said:


> I don't see why it's more expensive.  They just took part of the shoe and put the leather into the strap!   Ahh, any reason to increase the price point I guess
> 
> The Halte are sexier to me but...  Hmm, maybe if I come across them, I'll try them and see.
> 
> I can totally see Dita wearing Halte!



Exactly, maybe it took more "work" to make the ankle strap, etc. even though you're getting less shoe than the Pigalle. It totally justifies a price increase  We shall see...

The Halte was made for Dita!!


----------



## VeryStylishGirl

Not sure if this is the right place or not to post this but does anyone know what styles of shoe for the fall are coming out in the mini chad (leopard) print aside from the MBP?  I really like how large and dark the print is but I already have the MBP in the 150 so another seems excessive  however I am interested in trying to find another style in this print.  Experts please chime in????


----------



## Clooky001

KarenBorter said:


> Does anyone know who is getting the Daffy in Black suede



JJR have them in stock now


----------



## jeshika

VeryStylishGirl said:


> Not sure if this is the right place or not to post this but does anyone know what styles of shoe for the fall are coming out in the mini chad (leopard) print aside from the MBP?  I really like how large and dark the print is but I already have the MBP in the 150 so another seems excessive  however I am interested in trying to find another style in this print.  Experts please chime in????



The belle booties and the Morphing wedge style is coming in the dark print, I think. I saw them on the CL website.


----------



## candyapples88

VeryStylishGirl said:


> Not sure if this is the right place or not to post this but does anyone know what styles of shoe for the fall are coming out in the mini chad (leopard) print aside from the MBP?  I really like how large and dark the print is but I already have the MBP in the 150 so another seems excessive  however I am interested in trying to find another style in this print.  Experts please chime in????



Doesn't it also come in the Bianca and Bibi??


----------



## jeNYC

candyapples88 said:


> Doesn't it also come in the Bianca and Bibi??


 
Yes!


----------



## VeryStylishGirl

jeshika said:


> The belle booties and the Morphing wedge style is coming in the dark print, I think. I saw them on the CL website.



Jesh thank you lovey Mmmm I went to take a look but neither is quite what I want...



candyapples88 said:


> Doesn't it also come in the* Bianca and Bibi*??




Now THIS excites me!  I don't have either of those styles in my collection and would love either in leopard!  Do either of you have any intel on whether they are going to be in boutiques or just regular stores i.e. Saks etc?



jeNYC said:


> Yes!


Thank you dumpling! I didn't want to ask in your reveal thread because I didn't want to high-jack the topic


----------



## jeNYC

VeryStylishGirl said:


> Jesh thank you lovey Mmmm I went to take a look but neither is quite what I want...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now THIS excites me! I don't have either of those styles in my collection and would love either in leopard! Do either of you have any intel on whether they are going to be in boutiques or just regular stores i.e. Saks etc?
> 
> 
> Thank you dumpling! I didn't want to ask in your reveal thread because I didn't want to high-jack the topic


 
The Bianca was available already early May at Madison for $995...call them







and here's a pic of the bibi Bella posted

http://forum.purseblog.com/christia...fall-winter-2011-12-collection-669511-44.html


----------



## bornfree

jeNYC said:


> Oversea boutiques (non US) are getting them in the 100mm, email them



Thanks!


----------



## meltdown_ice

erinmiyu said:


> ^^i saw them in a 100 mm version! i imagine those are much less sudden-deathy.



Hi Erin, may I asked where can I  get the 100mm version? TIA!


----------



## jeNYC

nm


----------



## KarenBorter

Clooky001 said:


> JJR have them in stock now



thank you *Clooky*... I looked over my finances and I really can't afford another shoe for a while ... when the Maggie comes that will be my last shoe for a long while me thinks. I will live vicariously through all of you LOL and I got my LP's back today and, in fact, slipped them on while putting groceries away before exercising hah. Going to wear them to the grocery store later tonight


----------



## meltdown_ice

jeNYC said:


> nm



Thanks jeNYC!


----------



## Dessye

erinmiyu said:


> ^^i saw them in a 100 mm version! i imagine those are much less *sudden-deathy*.





I like that --- sudden-deathy....I'm going to use that from now on 

I think I will consider the 100s.  120 seems to high for me in this style.


----------



## candyapples88

VeryStylishGirl said:


> Jesh thank you lovey Mmmm I went to take a look but neither is quite what I want...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now THIS excites me!  I don't have either of those styles in my collection and would love either in leopard!  Do either of you have any intel on whether they are going to be in boutiques or just regular stores i.e. Saks etc?
> 
> 
> Thank you dumpling! I didn't want to ask in your reveal thread because I didn't want to high-jack the topic



The leopard Bibi is available at Saks.


----------



## Clooky001

KarenBorter said:


> thank you *Clooky*... I looked over my finances and I really can't afford another shoe for a while ... when the Maggie comes that will be my last shoe for a long while me thinks. I will live vicariously through all of you LOL and I got my LP's back today and, in fact, slipped them on while putting groceries away before exercising hah. Going to wear them to the grocery store later tonight



Yes girl go rock your LPs round that grocery store - everyone will be looking on in envy!


----------



## VeryStylishGirl

jeNYC said:


> The Bianca was available already early May at Madison for $995...call them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and here's a pic of the bibi Bella posted
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/christia...fall-winter-2011-12-collection-669511-44.html





candyapples88 said:


> The leopard Bibi is available at Saks.



Ladies !  I didn't expect to find out so fast.  I really think I'd prefer the Bianca (?) just because I'm not sure how I'll feel about a thicker heel in the future.  I am going to give Madison a call and see if my size is still available .  I need to just take a quick glance at the sizing thread since I don't own either style.


----------



## chacci1

318Platinum said:


> okay, so the Daffodile is running a half size larger. That is really good to know. so a 42, will actually be more of a 42.5, right?



No.   The daffodils is running tts (my u.s. Size).   Daffy I'm my opinion is running large and therefore I sized 1/2 size down (my Bianca size if that makes sense)


----------



## candyapples88

VeryStylishGirl said:


> Ladies !  I didn't expect to find out so fast.  I really think I'd prefer the Bianca (?) just because I'm not sure how I'll feel about a thicker heel in the future.  I am going to give Madison a call and see if my size is still available .  I need to just take a quick glance at the sizing thread since I don't own either style.



Both should be taken in your US size. You can also preorder them from the NM website if you don't find that the boutiques don't have your size.


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

.... I KNOW this has been discussed before but which stores will be getting the purple/oyster Maggies 160s? THANK YOU in advance!!!


----------



## candyapples88

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> .... I KNOW this has been discussed before but which stores will be getting the purple/oyster Maggies 160s? THANK YOU in advance!!!



The purple oyster Maggie isn't being carried by any of the US boutiques. They are only being released at Saks.


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

candyapples88 said:


> The purple oyster Maggie isn't being carried by any of the US boutiques. They are only being released at Saks.



...and Saks is only getting the 140s from what my SA told me... I ordered them but was hoping to get 160s. 

Thanks for the info, you're awesome!


----------



## candyapples88

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> ...and Saks is only getting the 140s from what my SA told me... I ordered them but was hoping to get 160s.
> 
> Thanks for the info, you're awesome!



You know what, don't quote me on that because I thought I saw someone say the 160 isn't being released in the US boutiques...but I could be wrong.


----------



## Luv n bags

Hi ladies, I tried a search but can't find what I am looking for.  Does anyone have a pic of the Lux in the stone color?


----------



## 318Platinum

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> ...and Saks is only getting the 140s from what my SA told me... I ordered them but was hoping to get 160s.
> 
> Thanks for the info, you're awesome!



Yes, if I recall correctly, that shoe would be very hot in 160mm!!! I don't see it on their webstie, so how did you pre order?


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

318Platinum said:


> Yes, if I recall correctly, that shoe would be very hot in 160mm!!! I don't see it on their webstie, so how did you pre order?



I was in Saks today and told my SA I wanted it and he did something with his computer and told me it was done (I have a Saks account but it'll only be charged once they ship) with the caveat that I'll get it so long as they have enough in stock. I'm late to the party and there are others ahead of me


----------



## KarenBorter

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> I was in Saks today and told my SA I wanted it and he did something with his computer and told me it was done (I have a Saks account but it'll only be charged once they ship) with the caveat that I'll get it so long as they have enough in stock. I'm late to the party and there are others ahead of me



Oh I hope you get it ... we'll be cousins  

In case you didn't see, I did get the LP
<~~~
Traded the Chantilly Lace Bianca for it ... was an even trade. Got the LP's back today and have been wearing them all night. I am getting better with the higher CL heels, I am less nervous walking around in them (as *candyapples *voice echos in my head to just treat them like regular shoes) now that I've gotten over the fact that I have them in my closet. 

I keep checking my bank statement hoping to see a charge for the Maggies, but I know they won't be here for another couple of months but a gal can hope since the styles are coming in fast and furious now LOL


----------



## 318Platinum

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> I was in Saks today and told my SA I wanted it and he did something with his computer and told me it was done (I have a Saks account but it'll only be charged once they ship) with the caveat that I'll get it so long as they have enough in stock. I'm late to the party and there are others ahead of me



I wish I would have known that. I was in NO Tuesday evening and I stopped by Saks for Chanel polishes! I was pissed because they didn't have ANY 42s, but I wish I would have looked at a book or something. I should have PMed you to meet up, but me and my hubby were there for just a few hours. Do you happen to have a pic of the shoes?


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

KarenBorter said:


> Oh I hope you get it ... we'll be cousins
> 
> In case you didn't see, I did get the LP
> <~~~
> Traded the Chantilly Lace Bianca for it ... was an even trade. Got the LP's back today and have been wearing them all night. I am getting better with the higher CL heels, I am less nervous walking around in them (as *candyapples *voice echos in my head to just treat them like regular shoes) now that I've gotten over the fact that I have them in my closet.
> 
> I keep checking my bank statement hoping to see a charge for the Maggies, but I know they won't be here for another couple of months but a gal can hope since the styles are coming in fast and furious now LOL



I DO see the LPs now -- sorry I missed it before; I guess I'm so used to seeing your Lady Daffs that I didn't even look 

I wasn't crazy about the baseball Lady Peeps honestly - I preferred the black ones but after the Daff, they seemed so short... I'm still hoping to find a red patent Lady Peep though... Then we'll definitely be shoe cousins


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

318Platinum said:


> I wish I would have known that. I was in NO Tuesday evening and I stopped by Saks for Chanel polishes! I was pissed because they didn't have ANY 42s, but I wish I would have looked at a book or something. I should have PMed you to meet up, but me and my hubby were there for just a few hours. Do you happen to have a pic of the shoes?



Carlinha posted one from Saks

You know, you can call them and he'll do the same thing. PM me if you want the number of a really good SA. He's my miracle worker  And no worries - we'll meet up next time you're in town. Bring the hubbies along and let them listen to us talk about AMQ and CL


----------



## KarenBorter

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> I DO see the LPs now -- sorry I missed it before; I guess I'm so used to seeing your Lady Daffs that I didn't even look
> 
> I wasn't crazy about the baseball Lady Peeps honestly - I preferred the black ones but after the Daff, they seemed so short... I'm still hoping to find a red patent Lady Peep though... Then we'll definitely be shoe cousins



Oh, I was talking about the Maggie in regard to shoe cousins. Isn't that the one you put on wait at Saks? If so, did they give you an ETA on the shoe?

I did a whole reveal thread and everything


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

KarenBorter said:


> Oh, I was talking about the Maggie in regard to shoe cousins. Isn't that the one you put on wait at Saks? If so, did they give you an ETA on the shoe?
> 
> I did a whole reveal thread and everything



Oh sorry! I'm an idiot and I misunderstood! And I haven't seen your reveal thread yet - I've been MIA from the forum for a while but I'll look for it!

Yes, to both questions - amethyste/oyster Maggies and the ETA is 10/12. I already have the black Maggies in 160s and was a little bummed they're only coming in 140s. I will check out your reveal right now


----------



## KarenBorter

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> Oh sorry! I'm an idiot and I misunderstood! And I haven't seen your reveal thread yet - I've been MIA from the forum for a while but I'll look for it!
> 
> Yes, to both questions - amethyste/oyster Maggies and the ETA is 10/12. I already have the black Maggies in 160s and was a little bummed they're only coming in 140s. I will check out your reveal right now



It's okay dear, you've seen the end product and I think it's on page 2 anyway LOL 

10/12 .. that's good news, gives my wallet some extra time to recover and if I pick something up at the sale it will give me a buffer. Do you know if the boutiques get shoes before the dept. stores (new to this world even though it must seem like i've been here forevah)


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

KarenBorter said:


> It's okay dear, you've seen the end product and I think it's on page 2 anyway LOL
> 
> 10/12 .. that's good news, gives my wallet some extra time to recover and if I pick something up at the sale it will give me a buffer. Do you know if the boutiques get shoes before the dept. stores (new to this world even though it must seem like i've been here forevah)



I'm new too  I honestly don't know but I don't think so -- I think when stuff comes in depends on the style and whatever they are able to produce? 

...I'm also quite happy it's in November


----------



## KarenBorter

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> I'm new too  I honestly don't know but I don't think so -- I think when stuff comes in depends on the style and whatever they are able to produce?
> 
> ...I'm also quite happy it's in November



Janene said July, August, September for delivery ... so specific  if it's a tad later, I am good with that. Seems though that all the ETA's for shoes have been exceeded and they are coming earlier. I am trying to resist calling europe for the Black Suede Daffy (can't' afford it at the moment ... so my resistance is easier then I am making it sound). It is a gorgeous shoe though

I love the shoes I have thus far though and am wearing them every chance I get. The Maggie is going to be my "black" Louboutin (for now ). I think after I get them I will start a collection thread. I definitely have a story to tell for each shoe.


----------



## yazziestarr

tigertrixie said:


> Hi ladies, I tried a search but can't find what I am looking for.  Does anyone have a pic of the Lux in the stone color?



The lux, with the patent accent, I think only came in red and purple. 

the luxura, with the nailheads, came in a biege w/ watersnake and beige with red. Is this the one you are looking for? (I dont know if "beige" is the actual color name on the box)
post #300
http://forum.purseblog.com/loubouti...pics-info-only-no-634840-20.html#post18688001
post # 312
http://forum.purseblog.com/loubouti...pics-info-only-no-634840-21.html#post18795107

BTW they are all gorgeous IRL.


----------



## whiskers

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> I DO see the LPs now -- sorry I missed it before; I guess I'm so used to seeing your Lady Daffs that I didn't even look
> 
> I wasn't crazy about the baseball Lady Peeps honestly - I preferred the black ones but after the Daff, they seemed so short... I'm still hoping to find a red patent Lady Peep though... Then we'll definitely be shoe cousins




My SA at Barneys in Las Vegas said they are getting in a shipment of the lady peep in red patent.


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

whiskers said:


> My SA at Barneys in Las Vegas said they are getting in a shipment of the lady peep in red patent.



Any chance they'll go on sale? 

Thank you for the info though! I really appreciate it!


----------



## Luv n bags

yazziestarr said:


> The lux, with the patent accent, I think only came in red and purple.
> 
> the luxura, with the nailheads, came in a biege w/ watersnake and beige with red. Is this the one you are looking for? (I dont know if "beige" is the actual color name on the box)
> post #300
> http://forum.purseblog.com/loubouti...pics-info-only-no-634840-20.html#post18688001
> post # 312
> http://forum.purseblog.com/loubouti...pics-info-only-no-634840-21.html#post18795107
> 
> BTW they are all gorgeous IRL.


 
Thanks, Yazzie.  I really want a pair of the beige w watersnake, but Saks doesn't have my size.  They do have my size in "stone", but the SA didn't have a photo to show me the color.


----------



## BellaShoes

*Size 39 Snakeskin Lady Daff is up on Saks*!

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...RTMENT<>ast_id=1408474399545537&bmUID=j0f8ibv


----------



## yazziestarr

tigertrixie said:


> Thanks, Yazzie.  I really want a pair of the beige w watersnake, but Saks doesn't have my size.  They do have my size in "stone", but the SA didn't have a photo to show me the color.


hmm I wonder if they are referring to the one with the red. 

The watersnake version is up on saks.com. Did you check there, I looked real quick and it looks like all sizes are up.


----------



## 318Platinum

I am such a LoubieNewbie!! When you say "Black Suede Daffy", are you talking about the daffs that are on NAP in the Chartreuse color that I wanted, but in Black Suede, or are you talking about a totally different shoe?? I think the shoe form NAP would be GORGY in Black Suede as well, and I may need to jump on that instead. 






KarenBorter said:


> Janene said July, August, September for delivery ... so specific  if it's a tad later, I am good with that. Seems though that all the ETA's for shoes have been exceeded and they are coming earlier. I am trying to resist calling europe for the Black Suede Daffy (can't' afford it at the moment ... so my resistance is easier then I am making it sound). It is a gorgeous shoe though
> 
> I love the shoes I have thus far though and am wearing them every chance I get. The Maggie is going to be my "black" Louboutin (for now ). I think after I get them I will start a collection thread. I definitely have a story to tell for each shoe.


----------



## KarenBorter

318Platinum said:


> I am such a LoubieNewbie!! When you say "Black Suede Daffy", are you talking about the daffs that are on NAP in the Chartreuse color that I wanted, but in Black Suede, or are you talking about a totally different shoe?? I think the shoe form NAP would be GORGY in Black Suede as well, and I may need to jump on that instead.



The Daffy is a new shoe for FW, it's a cross between the Daffodil and the Bibi. It's got the thick heel of the Bibi and the Platform of the Daff. 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/62211830@N06/5685383665/in/set-72157626642857940 (internet flickr source)


----------



## 318Platinum

WOW!! That's beautiful!! I had no idea about this, thank you so much for clearing that up for me. do you happen to know the price?




KarenBorter said:


> The Daffy is a new shoe for FW, it's a cross between the Daffodil and the Bibi. It's got the thick heel of the Bibi and the Platform of the Daff.
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/62211830@N06/5685383665/in/set-72157626642857940 (internet flickr source)


----------



## KarenBorter

318Platinum said:


> WOW!! That's beautiful!! I had no idea about this, thank you so much for clearing that up for me. do you happen to know the price?



I don't but I think there are some on the CL website.


----------



## Hipployta

In the last couple of days I've found myself eyeballing those peony/ws luxuras...which is odd because nude/beige shoes aren't really my style. It's even more perplexing since I (foolishly) passed on the black and white versions at the CL e-comm


----------



## Luv n bags

yazziestarr said:


> hmm I wonder if they are referring to the one with the red.
> 
> The watersnake version is up on saks.com. Did you check there, I looked real quick and it looks like all sizes are up.


 
I will take a look on the Saks website - but I can't decide if I want to break my CL ban with the Lux or MBB's.


----------



## Cityfashionista

318Platinum said:


> I am such a LoubieNewbie!! When you say "Black Suede Daffy", are you talking about the daffs that are on NAP in the Chartreuse color that I wanted, but in Black Suede, or are you talking about a totally different shoe?? I think the shoe form NAP would be GORGY in Black Suede as well, and I may need to jump on that instead.



The Black suede Daffy is at JJR.


----------



## Cityfashionista

318Platinum said:


> WOW!! That's beautiful!! I had no idea about this, thank you so much for clearing that up for me. do you happen to know the price?



The price is 582 Euros after the VAT tax is removed.


----------



## Hipployta

karwood said:


> I got these in size 39. My true US size is 8 1/2.



Since my true US size is 8 I went with a 8 1/2.  *hopes for the best*


----------



## l.a_girl19

Does anyone know which boutiques will be receiving the black crystal python ADs in the Fall?


----------



## Cityfashionista

l.a_girl19 said:


> Does anyone know which boutiques will be receiving the black crystal python ADs in the Fall?



Check Overseas. I know they're getting them in the UK. You can probably go through Dublin to buy them.


----------



## hazeltt

I thought boutiques don't do transfers.


----------



## Cityfashionista

hazeltt said:


> I thought boutiques don't do transfers.




I thought that the transfer thing was standard but it may depend on your relationship with your SA. 

I apologize if I misspoke. Check with your SA & see if it can be done.


----------



## hazeltt

Cityfashionista said:


> I thought that the transfer thing was standard but it may depend on your relationship with your SA.
> 
> I apologize if I misspoke. Check with your SA & see if it can be done.



Actually this was what one of the SAs in the US told me. I'm not sure if the same applies to the EU.


----------



## Cityfashionista

hazeltt said:


> Actually this was what one of the SAs in the US told me. I'm not sure if the same applies to the EU.




IDk maybe it is different. I know SAs sometimes do things for some customers that they don't do for others. 

So I don't know if its standard practice or if its a case of things being done for customers that they have closer relationships with.


----------



## l.a_girl19

Cityfashionista said:


> Check Overseas. I know they're getting them in the UK. You can probably go through Dublin to buy them.


 

Yay! Thank you!!


----------



## karwood

Hipployta said:


> Since my true US size is 8 I went with a 8 1/2.  *hopes for the best*



The 38 1/2 should fit you perfectly.


----------



## Cityfashionista

l.a_girl19 said:


> Yay! Thank you!!




Good luck. They're beauties!


----------



## jenayb

hazeltt said:


> I thought boutiques don't do transfers.



Yes they do.


----------



## Dessye

l.a_girl19 said:


> Does anyone know which boutiques will be receiving the black crystal python ADs in the Fall?



LV boutique.


----------



## hazeltt

jenaywins said:


> Yes they do.



Then the SA lied to me.  So it's even possible for a shoe from Madrid to be transferred to Dublin?


----------



## jenayb

hazeltt said:


> Then the SA lied to me.  So it's even possible for a shoe from Madrid to be transferred to Dublin?



No. Dublin can only transfer from other UK boutiques.


----------



## hazeltt

jenaywins said:


> No. Dublin can only transfer from other UK boutiques.



Thanks!


----------



## Cityfashionista

hazeltt said:


> Thanks!




Maybe if you have a SA that can transfer from Madrid maybe they will transfer the shoe to Dublin for you if you already have a package leaving from there. That's what I did/doing right now.

Good luck.


----------



## pixiesparkle

jenaywins said:


> No. Dublin can only transfer from other UK boutiques.


wait..so that means if I don't have an Amex to purchase from London boutiques, it's possible to ask them to transfer the shoes to another boutique that accepts other cards/bank transfers?


----------



## Cityfashionista

pixiesparkle said:


> wait..so that means if I don't have an Amex to purchase from London boutiques, it's possible to ask them to transfer the shoes to another boutique that accepts other cards/bank transfers?




I hope you don't mind me chiming in but when I order from Europe I get my shoes transferred to boutiques that allow me to use my credit cards.  I hate doing bank transfers. 
So I would suggest if you are looking to order something from the UK contact Dublin to buy it & see if they can get it transferred to them.


----------



## hazeltt

Cityfashionista said:


> Maybe if you have a SA that can transfer from Madrid maybe they will transfer the shoe to Dublin for you if you already have a package leaving from there. That's what I did/doing right now.
> 
> Good luck.



Thank you! I didn't order anything from Dublin yet but I'll give it a shot anyway!


----------



## Cityfashionista

hazeltt said:


> Thank you! I didn't order anything from Dublin yet but I'll give it a shot anyway!




Good luck! I love Dublin & JJR.


----------



## jenayb

pixiesparkle said:


> wait..so that means if I don't have an Amex to purchase from London boutiques, it's possible to ask them to transfer the shoes to another boutique that accepts other cards/bank transfers?



Yes, that is correct.

FWIW, I've done bank transfers with Dublin in the past without incident.


----------



## SassySarah

In case you haven't seen it new Nordstrom pre F/W 11 look book is posted in the Reference Library.  

http://forum.purseblog.com/loubouti...w-cls-fall-2011-pics-info-only-no-672194.html


----------



## jenayb

SassySarah said:


> In case you haven't seen it new Nordstrom pre F/W 11 look book is posted in the Reference Library.
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/loubouti...w-cls-fall-2011-pics-info-only-no-672194.html



Got that email today from my Nordstrom SA who I assume is also your Nordstrom SA. 

I'm not excited about *anything* outside of the Winter Trash.


----------



## SassySarah

jenaywins said:


> Got that email today from my Nordstrom SA who I assume is also your Nordstrom SA.
> 
> I'm not excited about *anything* outside of the Winter Trash.



Yeah nothing I have to have.  I posted it because since that one thread asking for the S/S Nordstrom look book and I said I had it my PM box overloaded and I couldn't keep up.  Hopefully posting this in all the appropriate threads will help and alleviate the requests.  Don't get me wrong, happy to help but I was on vacation and they piled up.


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

I'm also not a huge fan of anything so far except the Amethyste Biancas (I'm really glad they'll also be available at Nordies after selling out so quickly at the online boutique). The Spring/Summer collection was full of stuff I wanted so yay for my savings account - less guilt during sale season


----------



## jenayb

SassySarah said:


> Yeah nothing I have to have.  I posted it because since that one thread asking for the S/S Nordstrom look book and I said I had it my PM box overloaded and I couldn't keep up.  Hopefully posting this in all the appropriate threads will help and alleviate the requests.  Don't get me wrong, happy to help but I was on vacation and they piled up.



Probably better that way... Better for my wallet at least!!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

...and I forgot about the purple Maggie. I liked it too although I'd love it if it came in 160. I love being over 6 feet tall


----------



## SassySarah

I will say when I was in Vegas this past week I went to the CL boutique and they had NOTHING that I wanted or nothing NEW that I had to have.  I know it's between seasons but the selection out was so sparse and part of the store windows were under construction, one could mistake them for closing.  Although I know that's not at all the case.  Nothing for me at Barney's, Shoe In or Saks either.  My wallet was safe on this trip!


----------



## hazeltt

Cityfashionista said:


> Good luck! I love Dublin & JJR.



Forgot to ask, do they charge extra for the transfer?


----------



## missgiannina

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> I'm also not a huge fan of anything so far except the Amethyste Biancas (I'm really glad they'll also be available at Nordies after selling out so quickly at the online boutique). The Spring/Summer collection was full of stuff I wanted so yay for my savings account - less guilt during sale season



The amethyste bianca was available at nordies since around 3 weeks ago thats where i got mine.


----------



## jenayb

hazeltt said:


> Forgot to ask, do they charge extra for the transfer?



No.


----------



## jeshika

pixiesparkle said:


> wait..so that means if I don't have an Amex to purchase from London boutiques, it's possible to ask them to transfer the shoes to another boutique that accepts other cards/bank transfers?



*pixie*, technically, they can do the transfer s but i asked my SA in dublin and she told me that most boutiques don't like to transfer merchandise (rightly so because they "lose" the sale and technically, you can purchase from them using bank transfer or whatnot) and particularly, they don't like to transfer to the BT concession because they aren't a stand alone boutique. I think these transfers are done on a case-by-case basis and it really depends on your relationship with your SA and what you are buying. ie. they aren't going to say no to someone buying 4 pairs of strass.


----------



## Cityfashionista

hazeltt said:


> Forgot to ask, do they charge extra for the transfer?



You only pay the fee the bank charges.


----------



## jenayb

Cityfashionista said:


> You only pay the fee the bank charges.



She is talking about a transfer of the actual shoes themselves from one boutique to the other, not a bank transfer.


----------



## jenayb

jeshika said:


> *pixie*, technically, they can do the transfer s but i asked my SA in dublin and she told me that most boutiques don't like to transfer merchandise (rightly so because they "lose" the sale and technically, you can purchase from them using bank transfer or whatnot) and particularly, they don't like to transfer to the BT concession because they aren't a stand alone boutique. I think these transfers are done on a case-by-case basis and it really depends on your relationship with your SA and what you are buying. ie. they aren't going to say no to someone buying 4 pairs of strass.



I have personally had a pair transferred that I did not even end up buying. The SA I worked with transferred them in for me should I have chosen to purchase. 

It really is up to the particular SA you work with but they are actually very good about transfers in the UK.

Anyways... :back2topic:


----------



## Cityfashionista

jenaywins said:


> She is talking about a transfer of the actual shoes themselves from one boutique to the other, not a bank transfer.



:shame:


----------



## jenayb

Cityfashionista said:


> :shame:



Lol!!


----------



## Cityfashionista

jenaywins said:


> Lol!!


----------



## hazeltt

Thanks everyone for answering my question. Let's hope I get lucky this time or else no shoes for me.


----------



## Cityfashionista

hazeltt said:


> Thanks everyone for answering my question. Let's hope I get lucky this time or else no shoes for me.



Good luck! 

What shoes are you after if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## 318Platinum

has anyone seen any other new Daffodiles other than that Chartreuse Suede? is so, where and please hook me up with any info you may have.


----------



## pixiesparkle

jeshika said:


> *pixie*, technically, they can do the transfer s but i asked my SA in dublin and she told me that most boutiques don't like to transfer merchandise (rightly so because they "lose" the sale and technically, you can purchase from them using bank transfer or whatnot) and particularly, they don't like to transfer to the BT concession because they aren't a stand alone boutique. I think these transfers are done on a case-by-case basis and it really depends on your relationship with your SA and what you are buying. ie. they aren't going to say no to someone buying 4 pairs of strass.


ahh I see..well I don't mind purchasing the shoes straight from the boutiques that have them but as I've said, I don't have an Amex so that makes purchasing from Mount St/Motcomb in London impossible, also some boutiques in Europe are very strict regarding shipping exotics overseas..it's good to know that "transfers" are not completely impossible..then if I really have no way of getting the shoes from a boutique I maybe can ask for a transfer to another boutique that I can purchase from


Cityfashionista said:


> I hope you don't mind me chiming in but when I order from Europe I get my shoes transferred to boutiques that allow me to use my credit cards.  I hate doing bank transfers.
> So I would suggest if you are looking to order something from the UK contact Dublin to buy it & see if they can get it transferred to them.





jenaywins said:


> Yes, that is correct.
> 
> FWIW, I've done bank transfers with Dublin in the past without incident.


Thank you *City* and *Jenay *for your replies! 
I actually prefer bank transfers to paying by CC..the additional fee is not much and from my past experience,the transactions were all very smooth..It's the refund process (which I know doesn't always happen, usually only when the shoes are damaged or something went wrong due to the boutique's fault) that is painfully long! 

I'm going to try calling JJR again today..hopefully they'll pick up or reply to my emails!! If not I'll contact Dublin..*fingers crossed*


----------



## QueenOfHeels

318Platinum said:


> has anyone seen any other new Daffodiles other than that Chartreuse Suede? is so, where and please hook me up with any info you may have.



I spoke with one of my SA's and I know for sure that the Lady Daf's are set to come in black suede and amethyste suede. The only other Daffodiles I know of for sure are the new strass colors. Please feel free to chime in ladies with any additional info, this is all I know for now! HTH!


----------



## hazeltt

Cityfashionista said:


> Good luck!
> 
> What shoes are you after if you don't mind me asking?



Leopard ponyhair MBP 150. And I'm still waitlisted for the RB Balotas.


----------



## pixiesparkle

hazeltt said:


> Leopard ponyhair MBP 150. And I'm still waitlisted for the RB Balotas.


*Hazeltt* are you trying to get the leopard MBP from Madrid by any chance? I've been on their waitlist since late March for them and they said the shoes will arrive in June..I haven't heard anything from them since so I have no idea if they have arrived or not..=S


----------



## Clooky001

QueenOfHeels said:


> I spoke with one of my SA's and I know for sure that the Lady Daf's are set to come in black suede and amethyste suede. The only other Daffodiles I know of for sure are the new strass colors. Please feel free to chime in ladies with any additional info, this is all I know for now! HTH!



The LDs are also coming in red suede


----------



## pixiesparkle

QueenOfHeels said:


> I spoke with one of my SA's and I know for sure that the Lady Daf's are set to come in black suede and amethyste suede. The only other Daffodiles I know of for sure are the new strass colors. Please feel free to chime in ladies with any additional info, this is all I know for now! HTH!


Thanks so much for the info!! do you happen to know which boutiques will have the black and amethyst suede LDs as well?? it'd be great if I can get them from Europe


----------



## hazeltt

pixiesparkle said:


> *Hazeltt* are you trying to get the leopard MBP from Madrid by any chance? I've been on their waitlist since late March for them and they said the shoes will arrive in June..I haven't heard anything from them since so I have no idea if they have arrived or not..=S



Yes! I just called yesterday to get on the waitlist. And I thought I was early.   I'm sure they haven't received it yet. I just hope they will actually call when it does arrive.


----------



## Cityfashionista

pixiesparkle said:


> ahh I see..well I don't mind purchasing the shoes straight from the boutiques that have them but as I've said, I don't have an Amex so that makes purchasing from Mount St/Motcomb in London impossible, also some boutiques in Europe are very strict regarding shipping exotics overseas..it's good to know that "transfers" are not completely impossible..then if I really have no way of getting the shoes from a boutique I maybe can ask for a transfer to another boutique that I can purchase from
> 
> 
> Thank you *City* and *Jenay *for your replies!
> I actually prefer bank transfers to paying by CC..the additional fee is not much and from my past experience,the transactions were all very smooth..It's the refund process (which I know doesn't always happen, usually only when the shoes are damaged or something went wrong due to the boutique's fault) that is painfully long!
> 
> I'm going to try calling JJR again today..hopefully they'll pick up or reply to my emails!! If not I'll contact Dublin..*fingers crossed*




My bank is a major PITA so I'm glad I don't need to do bank transfer but if they weren't it would be ok.

Best of luck! I can't wait to see your goodies.


----------



## Cityfashionista

hazeltt said:


> Leopard ponyhair MBP 150. And I'm still waitlisted for the RB Balotas.



Nice!


----------



## Cityfashionista

318Platinum said:


> has anyone seen any other new Daffodiles other than that Chartreuse Suede? is so, where and please hook me up with any info you may have.




There's a Framboise Daffodil. I bought one from JJR.


----------



## NANI1972

Cityfashionista said:


> There's a Framboise Daffodil. I bought one from JJR.


----------



## Cityfashionista

NANI1972 said:


>




I haven't even seen her!

I can't wait for the pretty pink Daf to come home to mama!


----------



## hazeltt

Cityfashionista said:


> There's a Framboise Daffodil. I bought one from JJR.



Framboise suede Dafs?


----------



## 318Platinum

Thanks *QOH* and *Cityfashion*. I am really loving the Black Suede Daffodiles. I am not sure what the Framboise is or what it looks like, but since you have it *CityFashion*, do you have a photo of it, and mod pics somewhere in the forum? I wonder what all of the colors and materials will be for the Fall collection in Daffodiles. *QOH*, the Strass Daffodiles are a little too GREEN if you know what I mean. lol 



QueenOfHeels said:


> I spoke with one of my SA's and I know for sure that the Lady Daf's are set to come in black suede and amethyste suede. The only other Daffodiles I know of for sure are the new strass colors. Please feel free to chime in ladies with any additional info, this is all I know for now! HTH!


----------



## Cityfashionista

hazeltt said:


> Framboise suede Dafs?



 It's a blind date! I can't wait to see her myself!


----------



## Cityfashionista

318Platinum said:


> Thanks *QOH* and *Cityfashion*. I am really loving the Black Suede Daffodiles. I am not sure what the Framboise is or what it looks like, but since you have it *CityFashion*, do you have a photo of it, and mod pics somewhere in the forum? I wonder what all of the colors and materials will be for the Fall collection in Daffodiles. *QOH*, the Strass Daffodiles are a little too GREEN if you know what I mean. lol




I don't have the Framboise Daffodil in my possession yet. I'm still waiting for one more shoe to arrive in Dublin before my package gets shipped out.

I will post pictures of it when I get it. I haven't seen the Framboise daffodil either.


----------



## jenayb

Cityfashionista said:


> It's a blind date! I can't wait to see her myself!



A blind date!!!


----------



## Cityfashionista

jenaywins said:


> A blind date!!!


----------



## hazeltt

Cityfashionista said:


> It's a blind date! I can't wait to see her myself!



Just the colour sounds delish!


----------



## 318Platinum

Oh wow. I can't wait for you to receive it, and finally have it in your possession. Also, what is JJR? I am guessing that it is an European Store?




Cityfashionista said:


> I don't have the Framboise Daffodil in my possession yet. I'm still waiting for one more shoe to arrive in Dublin before my package gets shipped out.
> 
> I will post pictures of it when I get it. I haven't seen the Framboise daffodil either.


----------



## NANI1972

Cityfashionista said:


> It's a blind date! I can't wait to see her myself!


 
I'm sure it will be love at first sight!


----------



## Cityfashionista

NANI1972 said:


> I'm sure it will be love at first sight!



 Pretty pink Daf!


----------



## Cityfashionista

hazeltt said:


> Just the colour sounds delish!



 I love my Framboise MBB so I'm sure I'll love the pink Daf too! 



318Platinum said:


> Oh wow. I can't wait for you to receive it, and finally have it in your possession. Also, what is JJR? I am guessing that it is an European Store?




Yes JJR is one of the boutiques in Paris.


----------



## QueenOfHeels

Cityfashionista said:


> I don't have the Framboise Daffodil in my possession yet. I'm still waiting for one more shoe to arrive in Dublin before my package gets shipped out.
> 
> I will post pictures of it when I get it. I haven't seen the Framboise daffodil either.



^^Seriously think I need this Daffodil!!  

And I was so trying to be *good*, but I think I see my horns sprouting up again....


----------



## QueenOfHeels

318Platinum said:


> Thanks *QOH* and *Cityfashion*. I am really loving the Black Suede Daffodiles. I am not sure what the Framboise is or what it looks like, but since you have it *CityFashion*, do you have a photo of it, and mod pics somewhere in the forum? I wonder what all of the colors and materials will be for the Fall collection in Daffodiles. *QOH, the Strass Daffodiles are a little too GREEN if you know what I mean. lol *



You are so very welcome! 

And, boy don't I know it girl! Far too GREEN for my wallet indeed! :lolots:


----------



## Cityfashionista

QueenOfHeels said:


> ^^Seriously think I need this Daffodil!!
> 
> And I was so trying to be *good*, but I think I see my horns sprouting up again....




You are good. 

It's very kind of you to rescue the pretty pink Daf!

Give it a loving home & become my shoe twin!


----------



## Cityfashionista

QueenOfHeels said:


> You are so very welcome!
> 
> And, boy don't I know it girl! Far too GREEN for my wallet indeed! :lolots:




I can't even touch that Daf!  I'm working on getting supervised visitation rights with *Clooky's* strass daf! That's the closet I'll get to one.

I plan to may do a DYI Daf or LD.


----------



## QueenOfHeels

Cityfashionista said:


> You are good.
> 
> It's very kind of you to rescue the pretty pink Daf!
> 
> Give it a loving home & become my shoe twin!




Aww, I love you Cityfashionista, enabler and all!! 

Must....resist....must....resist....must.....oh, I'm so DOOMED.


----------



## Cityfashionista

QueenOfHeels said:


> Aww, I love you Cityfashionista, enabler and all!!
> 
> Must....resist....must....resist....must.....oh, I'm so DOOMED.


----------



## QueenOfHeels

Cityfashionista said:


> I can't even touch that Daf!  I'm working on getting supervised visitation rights with *Clooky's* strass daf! That's the closet I'll get to one.
> 
> I plan to may do a DYI Daf or LD.



"Visitation Rights"--love it! 

Awesome idea Cityfashion! I have been thinking about doing it myself as well, but I don't have the courage to go through with it....I'm too afraid I will mess them up or crack the crystals! :shame:


----------



## Cityfashionista

QueenOfHeels said:


> "Visitation Rights"--love it!
> 
> Awesome idea Cityfashion! I have been thinking about doing it myself as well, but I don't have the courage to go through with it....I'm too afraid I will mess them up or crack the crystals! :shame:




I have no business trying to strass a daf.  I  have no artistic abilities & I hate arts & crafts. 

However I know the only way I will get a sparkly strass daf is to DYI one & I need one!


----------



## QueenOfHeels

Cityfashionista said:


> I have no business trying to strass a daf.  I  have no artistic abilities & I hate arts & crafts.
> 
> However I know the only way I will get a sparkly strass daf is to DYI one & I need one!



Right there with you hun! Looks like we need to take some "Daf Strass" Classes


----------



## QueenOfHeels

Cityfashionista said:


> You are good.
> 
> It's very kind of you to rescue the pretty pink Daf!
> 
> *Give it a loving home & become my shoe twin!*



I think we are fated to become shoe twins in the very near future indeed! Put in my order this afternoon! 

Me thinks I should probably be :banned:


----------



## chacci1

*City* and *Queen of Heels*....  Now there will be 2 of you tormenting me with your beautiful Daff's?????  I have to put myself on a ban for now...too many Fall Styles that I want.  (many are listed on your f/w 2011 wish list Queen!)


----------



## Clooky001

I MUST put myself on a ban too!... But it's just so hard when you have a SAs who call saying "I have transferred/got these styles for you, I just know you will love them" 
Also this site makes me want everything, I'm already hunting down more styles, even thou I have a delivery of shoes coming sometime this week!!

I need some major self control


----------



## jenayb

Clooky001 said:


> I MUST put myself on a ban too!... But it's just so hard when you have a SAs who call saying "I have transferred/got these styles for you, I just know you will love them"
> Also this site makes me want everything, I'm already hunting down more styles, even thou I have a delivery of shoes coming sometime this week!!
> 
> I need some major self control


 
Great SAs can certainly be a good _or_ bad thing......


----------



## QueenOfHeels

Clooky001 said:


> I MUST put myself on a ban too!... But it's just so hard when you have a SAs who call saying "I have transferred/got these styles for you, I just know you will love them"
> Also this site makes me want everything, I'm already hunting down more styles, even thou I have a delivery of shoes coming sometime this week!!
> 
> I need some major self control



I think you must be my long lost twin Clooky! I feel the exact same way! I have purchased and pre-ordered far too many shoes recently (although I try to justify it by telling myself that I am just "building my collection" since I got bit by the Loub bug November of last year, lol), need to majorly curb the spending or I will not be getting any clothes, handbags, jewelry, or anything else for that matter for a veryyyyyy long time 

Why must you be so irresistible Msr. Louboutin?! Such a love/hate relationship we have! Although, more LOVE than hate, I promise!


----------



## QueenOfHeels

chacci1 said:


> *City* and *Queen of Heels*....  Now there will be 2 of you tormenting me with your beautiful Daff's?????  I have to put myself on a ban for now...too many Fall Styles that I want.  (many are listed on your f/w 2011 wish list Queen!)



Aww, chacci1, I can totally relate and empathize with you! I should probably have you put me on a ban as well, since I don't know if I will be able to do so on my own! 

Oh, I know! Some of the F/W 2011 styles are nothing short of simply TDF! Many of which I have, dare I say it, pre-ordered. Ok, I really need to stop with the pre-order's! And, luckily, I think I am done for a while now since I haven't seen any more "must have" styles, phew!


----------



## QueenOfHeels

jenaywins said:


> Great SAs can certainly be a good _or_ bad thing......



Very well said *jenay*, ITA!


----------



## Clooky001

jenaywins said:


> Great SAs can certainly be a good _or_ bad thing......



Totally agree


----------



## Clooky001

QueenOfHeels said:


> I think you must be my long lost twin Clooky! I feel the exact same way! I have purchased and pre-ordered far too many shoes recently (although I try to justify it by telling myself that I am just "building my collection" since I got bit by the Loub bug November of last year, lol), need to majorly curb the spending or I will not be getting any clothes, handbags, jewelry, or anything else for that matter for a veryyyyyy long time
> 
> Why must you be so irresistible Msr. Louboutin?! Such a love/hate relationship we have! Although, more LOVE than hate, I promise!



:lolots: ditto


----------



## chacci1

QueenOfHeels said:


> Aww, chacci1, I can totally relate and empathize with you! I should probably have you put me on a ban as well, since I don't know if I will be able to do so on my own!
> 
> Oh, I know! Some of the F/W 2011 styles are nothing short of simply TDF! Many of which I have, dare I say it, pre-ordered. Ok, I really need to stop with the pre-order's! And, luckily, I think I am done for a while now since I haven't seen any more "must have" styles, phew!



Ha ha.  I'm not too sure I'm good at Ban's...I am really going to try though this time.  (maybe I feel I can pull it off because I just purchased 2 last week and 2 the week prior??).   Really though, there are so many beautiful Fall styles coming!  I pre-ordered a ton last week (I think 7 pairs to be exact).  I am going to just enjoy those gorg. Daff's when you and City debut yours and live vicariously through both of you!!!


----------



## chacci1

Clooky001 said:


> I MUST put myself on a ban too!... But it's just so hard when you have a SAs who call saying "I have transferred/got these styles for you, I just know you will love them"
> Also this site makes me want everything, I'm already hunting down more styles, even thou I have a delivery of shoes coming sometime this week!!
> 
> I need some major self control





I hear you babe!!!  I hear you!!!  I am really going to try now that I have many of they styles that I wanted.  Hopefully the Fall styles will take a little while to come so that I don't feel so bad about purchasing all the ones that I want!


----------



## Cityfashionista

QueenOfHeels said:


> I think we are fated to become shoe twins in the very near future indeed! Put in my order this afternoon!
> 
> Me thinks I should probably be :banned:





chacci1 said:


> *City* and *Queen of Heels*....  Now there will be 2 of you tormenting me with your beautiful Daff's?????  I have to put myself on a ban for now...too many Fall Styles that I want.  (many are listed on your f/w 2011 wish list Queen!)





Clooky001 said:


> I MUST put myself on a ban too!... But it's just so hard when you have a SAs who call saying "I have transferred/got these styles for you, I just know you will love them"
> Also this site makes me want everything, I'm already hunting down more styles, even thou I have a delivery of shoes coming sometime this week!!
> 
> I need some major self control





jenaywins said:


> Great SAs can certainly be a good _or_ bad thing......



You ladies need to exercise more self control.  I myself an=m very disciplined.  

Seriously though Daffodils are like the best shoe ever!  You can never have enough!


----------



## jenayb

Cityfashionista said:


> You ladies need to exercise more self control.  I myself an=m very disciplined.
> 
> Seriously though Daffodils are like the best shoe ever!  You can never have enough!


 
Hehe!!!!


----------



## Dessye

OMG --- python cosmo Yolanda? TY for posting *NANI*!  Does anyone know if they will be released in any other styles, especially AD???   I would be forever grateful!


----------



## chacci1

Cityfashionista said:


> You ladies need to exercise more self control.  I myself an=m very disciplined.
> 
> Seriously though Daffodils are like the best shoe ever!  You can never have enough!





CITY....this is by far the most hilarious post I have read yet on this forum!!!

Can you please be my mentor on how to have more self control????  (I think I would like it because I wouldn't say no to any styles!!!!).


----------



## QueenOfHeels

chacci1 said:


> Ha ha.  I'm not too sure I'm good at Ban's...I am really going to try though this time.  (maybe I feel I can pull it off because I just purchased 2 last week and 2 the week prior??).   Really though, there are so many beautiful Fall styles coming!  I pre-ordered a ton last week (I think 7 pairs to be exact).  I am going to just enjoy those gorg. Daff's when you and City debut yours and live vicariously through both of you!!!



Well, I am certainly not the Queen of Bans myself, that's for sure! (Not to say I am truly the Queen of Heels either, you other TPF ladies certainly have me beat and I greatly admire each and every one of you and sincerely hope I have the pleasure of meeting some of you in the future.  I just thought it was a catchy username in all honesty since one thing is for sure, I am obsessed with high heels as I know many of you can relate!) Although, I do wish I was able to exhibit better self control--but, I am working on it! Slowly but surely!

I purchased quite a few last week myself as well as pre-ordered and think it is time I cooled the jets! Although, maybee after adding the Mad Marta's! 

Aww, I cannot wait to see all of your new additions as well and live equally vicariously through you and your fab new shoes!! Some day I will muster up enough courage to start my own Collection thread too.


----------



## Clooky001

chacci1 said:


> I hear you babe!!!  I hear you!!!  I am really going to try now that I have many of they styles that I wanted.  Hopefully the Fall styles will take a little while to come so that I don't feel so bad about purchasing all the ones that I want!



 ITA


----------



## Clooky001

Cityfashionista said:


> You ladies need to exercise more self control.  I myself an=m very disciplined.
> 
> Seriously though Daffodils are like the best shoe ever!  You can never have enough!



Honestly City!....:lolots::lolots:


----------



## Clooky001

Dessye said:


> OMG --- python cosmo Yolanda? TY for posting *NANI*!  Does anyone know if they will be released in any other styles, especially AD???   I would be forever grateful!



LP cosmo python are in stores now


----------



## QueenOfHeels

Cityfashionista said:


> You ladies need to exercise more self control.  I myself an=m very disciplined.
> 
> Seriously though Daffodils are like the best shoe ever!  You can never have enough!



Too funny City, you are wild girl! That just made my day! Thank you for the laugh, I so needed it!


----------



## jenayb

Winter Trash in black velvet en route! Hopefully theyre stunnas in person!


----------



## Dessye

Clooky001 said:


> LP cosmo python are in stores now



Yes, I know but thanks!  I am trying to track one down in my size but this is proving difficult.  I sort of have my heart set on cosmo AD but it doesn't seem that they're producing it.


----------



## Clooky001

Dessye said:


> Yes, I know but thanks!  I am trying to track one down in my size but this is proving difficult.  I sort of have my heart set on cosmo AD but it doesn't seem that they're producing it.



You will find one I know it  they would be stunning-I think the black crystal AD is at St Honore as I asked my SA today & he said they have it but sold out in my size  as didn't think they were out yet (maybe he was thinking of something different!)


----------



## Clooky001

jenaywins said:


> Winter Trash in black velvet en route! Hopefully theyre stunnas in person!



Everything is arriving so quick...


----------



## Cityfashionista

jenaywins said:


> Hehe!!!!





chacci1 said:


> CITY....this is by far the most hilarious post I have read yet on this forum!!!
> 
> Can you please be my mentor on how to have more self control????  (I think I would like it because I wouldn't say no to any styles!!!!).  :





Clooky001 said:


> Honestly City!....:





QueenOfHeels said:


> Too funny City, you are wild girl! That just made my day! Thank you for the laugh, I so needed it!



:lolots:

I turned down 3 shoes in the past few weeks.  Take note ladies.

I also just bought & AM skull clutches 4 designer dresses & a Chanel. It kind of erases my proud moment of saying no. :shame:


I'm banned after this so it doesn't matter! I'm well on my way to being the model of discipline!


----------



## Cityfashionista

jenaywins said:


> Winter Trash in black velvet en route! Hopefully theyre stunnas in person!



 Winter Trash!


----------



## Cityfashionista

chacci1 said:


> Ha ha.  I'm not too sure I'm good at Ban's...I am really going to try though this time.  (maybe I feel I can pull it off because I just purchased 2 last week and 2 the week prior??).   Really though, there are so many beautiful Fall styles coming!  I pre-ordered a ton last week (I think 7 pairs to be exact).  I am going to just enjoy those gorg. Daff's when you and City debut yours and live vicariously through both of you!!!



I plan to respect my ban after the sales! I promise. 

We can support each other?


----------



## jenayb

I agree - everything is arriving quickly - just in time!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

That cosmo python yolanda is gorgeous! Too bad I already have titis


----------



## pixiesparkle

Cityfashionista said:


> There's a Framboise Daffodil. I bought one from JJR.


 pink Daffs???? that sounds divinee~~ I can't wait to see your goodies..lol I remember you had a reveal recently of your loot from Paris..obviously that means someone is getting through to them I guess I'll keep calling...


----------



## Cityfashionista

pixiesparkle said:


> pink Daffs???? that sounds divinee~~ I can't wait to see your goodies..lol I remember you had a reveal recently of your loot from Paris..obviously that means someone is getting through to them I guess I'll keep calling...




Yeah my SA at JJR is good to me. Keep trying & let me know if I can help.


----------



## jeshika

Not sure if this has been mentioned but Nordys just received the velvet Winter Trash.


----------



## NANI1972

Dessye said:


> OMG --- python cosmo Yolanda? TY for posting *NANI*!  Does anyone know if they will be released in any other styles, especially AD???  I would be forever grateful!


 
as far as I know, no ADs Dessye. i was hoping for them as well.


----------



## Hipployta

Cityfashionista said:


> It's a blind date! I can't wait to see her myself!





Cityfashionista said:


> You ladies need to exercise more self control.  I myself an=m very disciplined.
> 
> Seriously though Daffodils are like the best shoe ever!  You can never have enough!



I can't even...  
Girl, you are too much


----------



## Cityfashionista

Hipployta said:


> I can't even...
> Girl, you are too much


----------



## ilovecocohanel

Have my Black Crystal Python on HOLD for me.... waiting for the sobek to come in so it can be shipped together! so cant wait!

any of u ladies have the crystal python already?


----------



## pixiesparkle

ilovecocohanel said:


> Have my Black Crystal Python on HOLD for me.... waiting for the sobek to come in so it can be shipped together! so cant wait!
> 
> any of u ladies have the crystal python already?


I'm still trying to locate the black crystal python. May I ask which style you're getting and from which boutique? also, how much are they? TIA!


----------



## ilovecocohanel

pixiesparkle said:


> I'm still trying to locate the black crystal python. May I ask which style you're getting and from which boutique? also, how much are they? TIA!



I am getting the Altadama Model! i love AD's. Its on Hold for me also in St Honore Paris..i am not sure abt the price for the AD Crsytal black python! lol


----------



## pixiesparkle

ilovecocohanel said:


> I am getting the Altadama Model! i love AD's. Its on Hold for me also in St Honore Paris..i am not sure abt the price for the AD Crsytal black python! lol


oh that's great! so they've received them already..Do you usually contact your SA through email or phone? I tried to call them 30 mins ago when they opened and again just then for a few times but they must be very busy already because noone answered the phone..hmmmmush:


----------



## Dessye

jenaywins said:


> Winter Trash in black velvet en route! Hopefully theyre stunnas in person!



They will be, I'm sure   Can't wait to see them on you!


----------



## ilovecocohanel

pixiesparkle said:


> oh that's great! so they've received them already..Do you usually contact your SA through email or phone? I tried to call them 30 mins ago when they opened and again just then for a few times but they must be very busy already because noone answered the phone..hmmmmush:




yes they have gotten the crystal Ads already and i heard its sold out!

i call and email my SA

their store email add is: sthonoreparisboutique@christianlouboutin.fr

goodluck


----------



## Dessye

NANI1972 said:


> as far as I know, no ADs Dessye. i was hoping for them as well.



Oh well


----------



## pixiesparkle

ilovecocohanel said:


> yes they have gotten the crystal Ads already and i heard its sold out!
> 
> i call and email my SA
> 
> their store email add is: sthonoreparisboutique@christianlouboutin.fr
> 
> goodluck


oh no!!!! I emailed the boutique about 2 weeks ago, they haven't replied and no matter how many times I try to call them they NEVER pick up!!! It's so frustrating..I know they're busy but they ought to have time to pick up at least one of those calls right? I've seriously made 50+ calls so far and not once did they answer..


----------



## PetitColibri

pixiesparkle said:


> oh no!!!! I emailed the boutique about 2 weeks ago, they haven't replied and no matter how many times I try to call them they NEVER pick up!!! It's so frustrating..I know they're busy but they ought to have time to pick up at least one of those calls right? I've seriously made 50+ calls so far and not once did they answer..



are you sure you called during the opening days/ours ?
I'm french and I get them almost everytime I call...

I just called Grenelle and they told me they don't have any black yolanda with black spikes left in my size... I'm crushed:cry:


----------



## pixiesparkle

PetitColibri said:


> are you sure you called during the opening days/ours ?
> I'm french and I get them almost everytime I call...
> 
> I just called Grenelle and they told me they don't have any black yolanda with black spikes left in my size... I'm crushed:cry:


I'm positive because before I call I always google "current local time in Paris" to make sure it's after 10.30am and before 7pm, I know they don't open on Sunday..I have no idea why I can't get through to them


----------



## Clooky001

pixiesparkle said:


> I'm positive because before I call I always google "current local time in Paris" to make sure it's after 10.30am and before 7pm, I know they don't open on Sunday..I have no idea why I can't get through to them



There def answering I spoke to my SA at St Honore this morning! He's calling me back at some point today, what are you looking for & what size I'll get him to put it on hold for ya if they have it & as soon as you get through you can tell him you have it on hold?


----------



## cfellis522

ilovecocohanel said:


> Have my Black Crystal Python on HOLD for me.... waiting for the sobek to come in so it can be shipped together! so cant wait!
> 
> any of u ladies have the crystal python already?



I have the black crystal python MBPs that I revealed last weekend that came from the Dallas boutique. They are truly spleaded in real life. Now I just want the matching clutch.  I have worn them 3 times now and gotten so many compliments on them!!!

Caroline


----------



## pixiesparkle

Clooky001 said:


> There def answering I spoke to my SA at St Honore this morning! He's calling me back at some point today, what are you looking for & what size I'll get him to put it on hold for ya if they have it & as soon as you get through you can tell him you have it on hold?


I swear their phone hates me!! I've been calling non-stop..maybe it's the connection? but the call def connected! except all I got was a recorded welcome message..ohh well..I'm looking for the Black crystal cosmo python ADs (size 37.5), watersnake Bianca in amethyst (size 37)and Sobek in Clair de lune in size 37.5 (I'm not sure if they're getting these so I want to check)
If you can please ask your SA for me that'd be great!! Thanks so much!!!


----------



## Clooky001

pixiesparkle said:


> I swear their phone hates me!! I've been calling non-stop..maybe it's the connection? but the call def connected! except all I got was a recorded welcome message..ohh well..I'm looking for the Black crystal cosmo python ADs (size 37.5), watersnake Bianca in amethyst (size 37)and Sobek in Clair de lune in size 37.5 (I'm not sure if they're getting these so I want to check)
> If you can please ask your SA for me that'd be great!! Thanks so much!!!



They def have the ADs in not sure of sizes other than sold out in mine 
As soon as I speak to him I'll ask & if they have I'll put them on hold for you  
Fingers crossed - I've also just been told that JJR have the AD's, try them too x


----------



## Clooky001

http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1364788&d=1301236525
Do you like or think a tad too much  i love them but do t know if I should or not?????


----------



## pixiesparkle

Clooky001 said:


> They def have the ADs in not sure of sizes other than sold out in mine
> As soon as I speak to him I'll ask & if they have I'll put them on hold for you
> Fingers crossed - I've also just been told that JJR have the AD's, try them too x


I'm shattered!! just got off the phone with Grenelle..the SA said they have the Black crystal Python ADs in my size (37.5) but they cannot ship to Australia..the only way that I could get them is if someone gets them for me and hand carry them to Australia:cry:..the SA even suggested me not getting anything in watersnake either because when they arrive here customs will cut a piece of the watersnake to make sure it's not python and that will damage the shoes.

I'm going to Europe at the end of the year but I know for sure the possibility of finding these python ADs then is miniscule!!!Sometimes I wish I lived somewhere else, anywhere but Australia


----------



## PeepToe

pixiesparkle said:


> I'm shattered!! just got off the phone with Grenelle..the SA said they have the Black crystal Python ADs in my size (37.5) but they cannot ship to Australia..the only way that I could get them is if someone gets them for me and hand carry them to Australia:cry:..the SA even suggested me not getting anything in watersnake either because when they arrive here customs will cut a piece of the watersnake to make sure it's not python and that will damage the shoes.
> 
> I'm going to Europe at the end of the year but I know for sure the possibility of finding these python ADs then is miniscule!!!Sometimes I wish I lived somewhere else, anywhere but Australia



Can you pay for them and then pick them up later? Or ship them to a friend?


----------



## QueenOfHeels

Clooky001 said:


> http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1364788&d=1301236525
> Do you like or think a tad too much  i love them but do t know if I should or not?????



Aww, hi Clooky! Well, you know I am a huge Daffodil/Lady Daf girl, so I'm already biased!  However, these are just not doing it for me for some reason  And, it's certainly not because I am opposed to more "edgy" shoes--my style is pretty edgy overall, so an over-the-top shoe is not too intimidating. But, for the price, I had to pass on these. The Daffodil is already a pretty extreme style, just by the sky high shoe last alone! These just seemed a bit too much for me, but again, this is just my personal opinion. I am a strong believer in the philosophy that, if you love it get it and if you will regret not getting it, then by all means get it!


----------



## Alice1979

pixiesparkle said:


> I'm shattered!! just got off the phone with Grenelle..the SA said they have the Black crystal Python ADs in my size (37.5) but they cannot ship to Australia..the only way that I could get them is if someone gets them for me and hand carry them to Australia:cry:..the SA even suggested me not getting anything in watersnake either because when they arrive here customs will cut a piece of the watersnake to make sure it's not python and that will damage the shoes.
> 
> I'm going to Europe at the end of the year but I know for sure the possibility of finding these python ADs then is miniscule!!!Sometimes I wish I lived somewhere else, anywhere but Australia



You can have them transferred to another store that does ship exotics abroad. I think HN and Dublin both can ship exotics out of EU. I would perhaps get in touch with a SA from either place to initiate the transfer.


----------



## Clooky001

QueenOfHeels said:


> Aww, hi Clooky! Well, you know I am a huge Daffodil/Lady Daf girl, so I'm already biased!  However, these are just not doing it for me for some reason  And, it's certainly not because I am opposed to more "edgy" shoes--my style is pretty edgy overall, so an over-the-top shoe is not too intimidating. But, for the price, I had to pass on these. The Daffodil is already a pretty extreme style, just by the sky high shoe last alone! These just seemed a bit too much for me, but again, this is just my personal opinion. I am a strong believer in the philosophy that, if you love it get it and if you will regret not getting it, then by all means get it!



Good point! that's what I'm thinking to but I'm still liking...so confused!! Oh we I still have a good few months until they arrive! I'll get them transferred try them & decide once I see them on  x


----------



## QueenOfHeels

Clooky001 said:


> Good point! that's what I'm thinking to but I'm still liking...so confused!! Oh we I still have a good few months until they arrive! I'll get them transferred try them & decide once I see them on  x



Great idea!!


----------



## pixiesparkle

Alice1979 said:


> You can have them transferred to another store that does ship exotics abroad. I think HN and Dublin both can ship exotics out of EU. I would perhaps get in touch with a SA from either place to initiate the transfer.


It's actually not the boutique that doesn't ship to Australia, it's Australia that does not accept/allow exotics into the country..The only person that can legally import exotic CLs is the director of Sydney CL boutique because she has a license..and even so, it took 2 months for the Python Batiks to go through customs before it got to the boutique

So..any ladies living in the EU planning to visit Australia anytime soon? 
I want them really bad so I asked the SA to hold them for me..I have to call them back in 24hrs to finalise..Is it too crazy to pay for them now and pick them up in December/January?


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

pixiesparkle said:


> It's actually not the boutique that doesn't ship to Australia, it's Australia that does not accept/allow exotics into the country..The only person that can legally import exotic CLs is the director of Sydney CL boutique because she has a license..and even so, it took 2 months for the Python Batiks to go through customs before it got to the boutique
> 
> So..*any ladies living in the EU planning to visit Australia anytime soon*?
> I want them really bad so I asked the SA to hold them for me..I have to call them back in 24hrs to finalise..*Is it too crazy to pay for them now and pick them up in December/January?*



This is just my opinion of course and you have to decide for yourself but I don't think it's crazy if you really love the shoe. Plus, no offense to anyone but I guess I'm a cynic: I wouldn't trust a relative stranger with a pair of shoes I LOVED so if my only option was to choose between missing out or waiting seven months, I'd wait. Best of luck!!


----------



## Star86doll

I thought I could drop by!

Motcomb in London have just received Winter Trash 150 in gold heel.


----------



## pixiesparkle

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> This is just my opinion of course and you have to decide for yourself but I don't think it's crazy if you really love the shoe. Plus, no offense to anyone but I guess I'm a cynic: I wouldn't trust a relative stranger with a pair of shoes I LOVED so if my only option was to choose between missing out or waiting seven months, I'd wait. Best of luck!!


I totally understand! I ofcourse would not want to leave my beloved shoes with someone I barely know..if something goes wrong it makes things extremely complicated and uncomfortable..I am a little worried though, if I pay for the shoes now and pick them up later it means I won't be able to check the quality of the shoes (I'm quite anal when it comes to exotics as they are more delicate and costly) and since I don't have an SA that I'm close to I can't really trust them to make sure I get a perfect pair..This whole thing is making me more nervous than my finals which start in 2 weeks!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

pixiesparkle said:


> I totally understand! I ofcourse would not want to leave my beloved shoes with someone I barely know..if something goes wrong it makes things extremely complicated and uncomfortable..I am a little worried though, if I pay for the shoes now and pick them up later it means I won't be able to check the quality of the shoes (I'm quite anal when it comes to exotics as they are more delicate and costly) and since I don't have an SA that I'm close to I can't really trust them to make sure I get a perfect pair..This whole thing is making me more nervous than my finals which start in 2 weeks!



Well, you CAN request photos of the shoe from every angle... I don't know, it's up to you, but shoe buying shouldn't cause you to worry so much -- I think that's why they call it retail therapy  

Honestly, if I was in your shoes (pun NOT intended), I would wait and try to find them in Australia but I only say that because I have a very short attention span and I honestly don't know if I'll still be crazy about something 7 months from today. I mean, it really depends on you and your wardrobe but is this THE shoe for you? Admittedly, however, it would be difficult to find another pair if the import restrictions are so severe... Is there no other shoe that makes your heart beat as fast? If so, you should get it. There - not only did I change my mind, I also didn't help you at all


----------



## pixiesparkle

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> Well, you CAN request photos of the shoe from every angle... I don't know, it's up to you, but shoe buying shouldn't cause you to worry so much -- I think that's why they call it retail therapy
> 
> Honestly, if I was in your shoes (pun NOT intended), I would wait and try to find them in Australia but I only say that because I have a very short attention span and I honestly don't know if I'll still be crazy about something 7 months from today. I mean, it really depends on you and your wardrobe but is this THE shoe for you? Admittedly, however, it would be difficult to find another pair if the import restrictions are so severe... Is there no other shoe that makes your heart beat as fast? If so, you should get it. There - not only did I change my mind, I also didn't help you at all


lol..the boutique here will not be getting them..afaik the boutique was charged a significant amount (storage of the shoes over the 2months+ at customs and other fees) so they had to make up for that by marking up the price...the Python Batiks here cost nearly 3k!! If they were to get the python ADs it could be anywhere from 500AUD - 1000AUD more which I honestly would not care for..That's like nearly the price of another exotic!

I have 24hrs to make a decision but it is not looking good..the only other pair that melts my heart atm is the Sobek in Claire de lune and apparently they're not available in Paris (that's what the SA at Grenelle said) but they are available at a London boutique (I don't remember which one, I just remember 1 has Claire de lune and Emerald, the other has only Tourterelle) and Selfridges..

It's sounding more like retail torture rather than therapy...


----------



## Cityfashionista

Clooky001 said:


> http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1364788&d=1301236525
> Do you like or think a tad too much  i love them but do t know if I should or not?????



You know how much I love the Daf & when this first came out I was loving this daf but after seeing the price & looking at it more I can't say I'm feeling the love for this daffodil.

I would pass if I were you.


----------



## karwood

pixiesparkle said:


> lol..the boutique here will not be getting them..afaik the boutique was charged a significant amount (storage of the shoes over the 2months+ at customs and other fees) so they had to make up for that by marking up the price...the Python Batiks here cost nearly 3k!! If they were to get the python ADs it could be anywhere from 500AUD - 1000AUD more which I honestly would not care for..That's like nearly the price of another exotic!
> 
> I have 24hrs to make a decision but it is not looking good..the only other pair that melts my heart atm is the Sobek in Claire de lune and apparently they're not available in Paris (that's what the SA at Grenelle said) but they are available at a London boutique (I don't remember which one, I just remember 1 has Claire de lune and Emerald, the other has only Tourterelle) and Selfridges..
> 
> It's sounding more like retail torture rather than therapy...



At a certain point, you _really_ need to stop and  ask yourself if it is worth going through all this hassle and expense over a pair of shoes. I think in this situation, it is not worth it. Some things are simply not meant to be. On the plus side, like *SC* wrote, there will alway be other beautiful styles coming out in the near future.


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

Hi Ladies, 
Anyone has an idea about the price tag of the *Daffodile  Brodee*?

TIA"


----------



## Clooky001

Cityfashionista said:


> You know how much I love the Daf & when this first came out I was loving this daf but after seeing the price & looking at it more I can't say I'm feeling the love for this daffodil.
> 
> I would pass if I were you.



Why what's the price?


----------



## karwood

^SeDuCTive^ said:


> Hi Ladies,
> Anyone has an idea about the price tag of the *Daffodile  Brodee*?
> 
> TIA"



I've heard somewhere between $3000-$3500 USD.


----------



## Cityfashionista

Clooky001 said:


> Why what's the price?



I think its around the $3000 mark but I could be wrong?

I just really am not interested in it anymore.  I'm also not a Daffy fan though. The love may come again for this shoe or for the Daffy but as of right now neither gets my heart beating faster.


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

karwood said:


> I've heard somewhere between $3000-$3500 USD.



Ohhh, i did not expect this price either


----------



## Clooky001

Cityfashionista said:


> I think its around the $3000 mark but I could be wrong?
> 
> I just really am not interested in it anymore.  I'm also not a Daffy fan though. The love may come again for this shoe or for the Daffy but as of right now neither gets my heart beating faster.



Oh my!!! I was not expecting that, thx Hun.  Well that's just made my mind up...they won't be mine.

I'll let ya know what I think of the daffy on Thursday!!! Purchased blind! Oops! 

Your package on it's way yet or is it still growing? X


----------



## NANI1972

Where else are the Metal Rouge Elisa being sold? I know Madison or Horatio had them, but have not come across them anywhere else.

What other styles is this color coming in? So far I know of:
Elisa
Bianca
Burlina

Thanks for any input!


----------



## jenayb

Star86doll said:


> I thought I could drop by!
> 
> Motcomb in London have just received Winter Trash 150 in gold heel.


 
Thanks for sharing - love the new avi hon!  



karwood said:


> At a certain point, you _really_ need to stop and ask yourself if it is worth going through all this hassle and expense over a pair of shoes. I think in this situation, it is not worth it. Some things are simply not meant to be. On the plus side, like *SC* wrote, there will alway be other beautiful styles coming out in the near future.


 


Absolutely! Sometimes we all have to remember that these are just _shoes_ at the end of the day, and stressing over a purchase does nothing more than take the fun out of it. 



^SeDuCTive^ said:


> Hi Ladies,
> Anyone has an idea about the price tag of the *Daffodile Brodee*?
> 
> TIA"


 
I had also heard $3k.


----------



## pixiesparkle

NANI1972 said:


> Where else are the Metal Rouge Elisa being sold? I know Madison or Horatio had them, but have not come across them anywhere else.
> 
> What other styles is this color coming in? So far I know of:
> Elisa
> Bianca
> Burlina
> 
> Thanks for any input!


They also come in New Simple. I saw them at Sydney boutique today.


----------



## candyapples88

NANI1972 said:


> Where else are the Metal Rouge Elisa being sold? I know Madison or Horatio had them, but have not come across them anywhere else.
> 
> What other styles is this color coming in? So far I know of:
> Elisa
> Bianca
> Burlina
> 
> Thanks for any input!



Costa Mesa has the Elisa in that color.


----------



## yazziestarr

NANI1972 said:


> Where else are the Metal Rouge Elisa being sold? I know Madison or Horatio had them, but have not come across them anywhere else.
> 
> What other styles is this color coming in? So far I know of:
> Elisa
> Bianca
> Burlina
> 
> Thanks for any input!


Nordstroms has simple 85 but i know you like your platforms NANi 

Whats the Burlina?



pixiesparkle said:


> They also come in New Simple. I saw them at Sydney boutique today.




I bet the new simple in this color is gorgeous!


----------



## NANI1972

yazziestarr said:


> Nordstroms has simple 85 but i know you like your platforms NANi
> 
> Whats the Burlina?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bet the new simple in this color is gorgeous!


 
I have yet to see a pic of it, but it was described to me as a VP with a T stap.


----------



## NANI1972

candyapples88 said:


> Costa Mesa has the Elisa in that color.


 Thank you!


pixiesparkle said:


> They also come in New Simple. I saw them at Sydney boutique today.


 Hmmm nice!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

pixiesparkle said:


> I swear their phone hates me!! I've been calling non-stop..maybe it's the connection? but the call def connected! except all I got was a recorded welcome message..ohh well..I'm looking for the Black crystal cosmo python ADs (size 37.5), watersnake Bianca in amethyst (size 37)and Sobek in Clair de lune in size 37.5 (I'm not sure if they're getting these so I want to check)
> If you can please ask your SA for me that'd be great!! Thanks so much!!!



Pixie, I have the same problem as you. It's really a chance thing with the French boutiques. The first couple of calls I did in the past, they picked up immediately, then afterwards, they NEVER picked up. I even got a calling card to make the long distance calls cheaper 
Also, they NEVER respond to my emails! My ex-bf (who was French) told me the French will respect you more if you write in their language.... pfffffft! lol As you can see, I've also gone all out writing and speaking in French to them.... and they don't care lol


----------



## Cityfashionista

Clooky001 said:


> Why what's the price?



No  I'm still waiting for my MBB to arrive from Selfridges to Dublin.

I also switched out my Mago for the LP. The only reason I was buying the Mago is because I didn't think it would make the sale. Now that i know it has I'm going to try to locate it on sale.

If I can't then oh well I guess.  I'd rather have that eel LP.


----------



## Cityfashionista

Clooky001 said:


> Oh my!!! I was not expecting that, thx Hun.  Well that's just made my mind up...they won't be mine.
> 
> I'll let ya know what I think of the daffy on Thursday!!! Purchased blind! Oops!
> 
> Your package on it's way yet or is it still growing? X




I can't wait for your Daffy.  I think I'm just not a chunky heel lover on many shoes. I fall in & out of love with the Bibi too.

I'm sure you'll look fabulous in it. Everyone I've seen wearing it looks fabulous!


----------



## Dessye

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Pixie, I have the same problem as you. It's really a chance thing with the French boutiques. The first couple of calls I did in the past, they picked up immediately, then afterwards, they NEVER picked up. I even got a calling card to make the long distance calls cheaper
> Also, they NEVER respond to my emails! My ex-bf (who was French) told me the French will respect you more if you write in their language.... pfffffft! lol As you can see, I've also gone all out writing and speaking in French to them.... and they don't care lol



Have you guys heard of a beautiful gadget called 'Google phone'???


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Dessye said:


> Have you guys heard of a beautiful gadget called 'Google phone'???



THanks Des, but I don't have gmail 

it's ok, my mom got me this awesome calling card - 5$ for 11 hours anywhere in the world :greengrin:


----------



## Clooky001

Mount Street have the black crystal ADs & as of this morning a full line if sizes


----------



## Dessye

CEC.LV4eva said:


> THanks Des, but I don't have gmail
> 
> it's ok, my mom got me this awesome calling card - 5$ for 11 hours anywhere in the world :greengrin:



Wow, that IS awesome!


----------



## PeepToe

Does anyone know if the Alti 160 will be available again? Or am I going to have to stalk eBay and hope my size comes up?


----------



## KarenBorter

I have been purposefully staying away from this thread for the last 3 days ... I am feeling the "I want to buy a shoe" itch again. I am also staying off the department store sites and have fought the urge to "just stop by and say hi" to my favorite sales associate. 

*sigh*


----------



## LavenderIce

PeepToe said:


> Does anyone know if the Alti 160 will be available again? Or am I going to have to stalk eBay and hope my size comes up?



The Alti 160 will be available in the blk/blk spike and black patent.


----------



## PeepToe

LavenderIce said:


> The Alti 160 will be available in the blk/blk spike and black patent.



Thank you! I have the silver spikes, wait listed for black. But, I want them in just patent!


----------



## NY_Mami

OMG... Went to Madison today... and saw the *ENTIRE* Fall Collection.... I don't wanna give away.... but what was posted on the net... aint even the creme of the crop.... OMG.... they had the Leopard Bianca's on display.... and new Bibi's of course.... and they have the Madame Butterfly Pump Suede in Frambroise.... lol....


----------



## mal

OOOh! Tell us more!


----------



## NANI1972

NY_Mami said:


> OMG... Went to Madison today... and saw the *ENTIRE* Fall Collection.... _I don't wanna give away...._ but what was posted on the net... aint even the creme of the crop.... OMG.... they had the Leopard Bianca's on display.... and new Bibi's of course.... and they have the Madame Butterfly Pump Suede in Frambroise.... lol....


 
Ya tell us more! Whadya mean you don't want to "give it away"? That's the whole purpose of this thread! lol


----------



## NY_Mami

There's another Bibi in cow print.... and the look that I'm really excited for is the Daffodil Bootie.... and no it's not the one that was advertised.... it's called the Daffodil Bootie.... these haven't been advertised yet.... y'all are gonna love those.... they are FIERCE!!!... lol.... there are open toe Bibi's as well....


----------



## Hipployta

E-Comm sent me an email that their Winter Trash with gold heel will be in tomorrow


----------



## BellaShoes

^ That is very exciting!!!!


----------



## sammix3

Tell us more please!!


----------



## maggiesze1

NY_Mami said:


> OMG... Went to Madison today... and saw the *ENTIRE* Fall Collection.... I don't wanna give away.... but what was posted on the net... aint even the creme of the crop.... OMG.... they had the Leopard Bianca's on display.... and new Bibi's of course.... and they have the Madame Butterfly Pump Suede in Frambroise.... lol....



Oooooohh! Did you see the bags too??


----------



## NY_Mami

maggiesze1 said:


> Oooooohh! Did you see the bags too??


 

There were some bags on display.... but I don't know if they were in last season's or this season's collection.... and there's a men's shoe wit' the Lucifer Bow on it.... lol....


----------



## Nolia

I kind of hijacked the chat thread, my question probably fits better here.

What's the difference between the pomice Maggies and the nude suede/patent Maggies? Anyone have a photo of the latter?


----------



## NY_Mami

Oh yeah.... I forgot.... there's a black patent on black suede Maggie.... and a rose one as well.... lol....


----------



## candyapples88

NY_Mami said:


> Oh yeah.... I forgot.... there's a black patent on black suede Maggie.... and a rose one as well.... lol....



Wait, a rose Maggie? Please explain more...what is the color like?


----------



## candyapples88

Nolia said:


> I kind of hijacked the chat thread, my question probably fits better here.
> 
> What's the difference between the pomice Maggies and the nude suede/patent Maggies? Anyone have a photo of the latter?



Pomice Maggie is just the kid leather w/suede, while the other one is a nude patent with suede. They're both a nude color...just one is patent while the other is kid leather.


----------



## yazziestarr

Nolia said:


> I kind of hijacked the chat thread, my question probably fits better here.
> 
> What's the difference between the pomice Maggies and the nude suede/patent Maggies? Anyone have a photo of the latter?



I don't know what the nude maggie looks like...Im just guessing here but I would think it looks like the cl nude patent with has a little bit of a pink tone to it. Pomice more biege with a yellower tone and the pomice magge is calf and suede. I took a pic of my maggie and nude simple that I have so you can see the colors next to each other. Maybe it will give you a better idea. 
Pics with flash

actually now that I put them next to each other Im excited to see the nude maggie.


----------



## NY_Mami

candyapples88 said:


> Wait, a rose Maggie? Please explain more...what is the color like?


 

It's like rose gold.... and a light blue-ish version.... in the same animal skin....


----------



## candyapples88

NY_Mami said:


> It's like rose gold.... and a light blue-ish version.... in the same animal skin....



What are the contrasting colors? Is the skin just a regular kid leather? More, more, more....!!


----------



## NY_Mami

candyapples88 said:


> What are the contrasting colors? Is the skin just a regular kid leather? More, more, more....!!


 

I forgot the contrasting colors.... lol... but from what I remember it was very dark reddish.... but for the blueish one it was vey dark blue-ish hue....


----------



## NY_Mami

........


----------



## Emily HC

NY_Mami said:


> I forgot the contrasting colors.... lol... but from what I remember it was very dark reddish.... but for the blueish one it was vey dark blue-ish hue....



maybe it's the Indigo Suede/violet leather ???

*NY_ Mami*, no pressure, NO Pressure, NO PRESSURE, NO PRESSURE AT ALL!!! THINK!!! PLZ!!!!


----------



## NY_Mami

Emily HC said:


> maybe it's the Indigo Suede/violet leather ???
> 
> *NY_ Mami*, no pressure, NO Pressure, NO PRESSURE, NO PRESSURE AT ALL!!! THINK!!! PLZ!!!!


 
If I go back tomorrow and take another peek.... I will for sure remember what it is.... lol....


----------



## pixiesparkle

NY_Mami said:


> If I go back tomorrow and take another peek.... I will for sure remember what it is.... lol....


 oh please do!! it'd be awesome if you could snap a pic ^^


----------



## QueenOfHeels

NY_Mami said:


> Oh yeah.... I forgot.... there's a black patent on black suede Maggie.... and a rose one as well.... lol....



OMG.......

And, a ROSE one?!  Tell me more!!


----------



## QueenOfHeels

NY_Mami said:


> There's another Bibi in cow print.... and the look that I'm really excited for is the Daffodil Bootie.... and no it's not the one that was advertised.... it's called the Daffodil Bootie.... these haven't been advertised yet.... y'all are gonna love those.... they are FIERCE!!!... lol.... there are open toe Bibi's as well....



Are *these* the Daf Booty's you are referring to in black suede??


----------



## QueenOfHeels

yazziestarr said:


> I don't know what the nude maggie looks like...Im just guessing here but I would think it looks like the cl nude patent with has a little bit of a pink tone to it. Pomice more biege with a yellower tone and the pomice magge is calf and suede. I took a pic of my maggie and nude simple that I have so you can see the colors next to each other. Maybe it will give you a better idea.
> Pics with flash
> 
> actually now that I put them next to each other Im excited to see the nude maggie.



OhHhHhH.....SAME! Thanks for posting these comparison picks *yazziestarr* , can't wait to see actual pics of this infamous new Maggie! Pray it comes in a 160mm!


----------



## QueenOfHeels

candyapples88 said:


> What are the contrasting colors? Is the skin just a regular kid leather? More, more, more....!!



I second this!


----------



## QueenOfHeels

pixiesparkle said:


> oh please do!! it'd be awesome if you could snap a pic ^^



Yes, pretty please!


----------



## QueenOfHeels

Does anyone know (or have any premature guesses) as to whether or not Msr. Louboutin will release a Daf Thigh High Boot for F/W 2011?!  Attached is a pic of the Daf Knee High Boot in Black Suede, which when I saw it, really got me thinking about a thigh high


----------



## sammix3

Did the madame butterfly pumps come in any other material other than suede? Suede scares me but everything I want is coming out in suede. Ahh!


----------



## cfellis522

I got these pics from my SA at the Dallas Boutique.  These are the boots they will be getting in this AW season...


----------



## NANI1972

*Sammix-*The previous season ones were available in satin, leather and patent. So far this season I haven't seen anything other than suede, leopard and python. 

FYI you can always treat your suede with apple guard protector.


----------



## jeNYC

sammix3 said:


> Did the madame butterfly pumps come in any other material other than suede? Suede scares me but everything I want is coming out in suede. Ahh!


 
Pony hair, satin


----------



## Clooky001

Selfridges have just received these: black crystal python lady daf




HNs have received MBP 150 leopard, black daffodil, gold heel winter trash in today's delivery


----------



## pixiesparkle

Clooky001 said:


> Selfridges have just received these: black crystal python lady daf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HNs have received MBP 150 leopard, black daffodil, gold heel winter trash in today's delivery


......:cry:it saddens me that I can't get them..


----------



## sobe2009

QueenOfHeels said:


> Does anyone know (or have any premature guesses) as to whether or not Msr. Louboutin will release a Daf Thigh High Boot for F/W 2011?!  Attached is a pic of the Daf Knee High Boot in Black Suede, which when I saw it, really got me thinking about a thigh high


 
Same thought here when I saw them for the first time... But haven't heard anything like that yet . So hopefully!!!


----------



## karwood

*new arrivals at madison*


madame butterfly pump 150 python crystal black $1695 






yolanda 120 python cosmo muschio silver $1195 





pampas pump 150 calf vip cuoio heel blk $1395


----------



## jenayb

karwood said:


> *new arrivals at madison*
> 
> 
> madame butterfly pump 150 python crystal black $1695
> 
> yolanda 120 python cosmo muschio silver $1195
> 
> pampas pump 150 calf vip cuoio heel blk $1395


 
Ok, *K*! First you post pics of your Saba Dafs, then you post the above!? What are you trying to do to my blood pressure!? I want to liiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiive!


----------



## PeepToe

jenaywins said:


> Ok, *K*! First you post pics of your Saba Dafs, then you post the above!? What are you trying to do to my blood pressure!? I want to liiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiive!


----------



## karwood

jenaywins said:


> Ok, *K*! First you post pics of your Saba Dafs, then you post the above!? What are you trying to do to my blood pressure!? I want to liiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiive!


----------



## sammix3

Love them!!!


----------



## carlinha

pixiesparkle said:


> ......:cry:it saddens me that I can't get them..


 
*pixie*, Saks will be getting this as well... will they ship to Oz?


----------



## NY_Mami

QueenOfHeels said:


> Are *these* the Daf Booty's you are referring to in black suede??


 
Yeaahhh!!!.... but the suede ones weren't in the book.... there was a black patent.... a black croccodile one..... and a leopard one.... lol....


----------



## NY_Mami

Clooky001 said:


> Selfridges have just received these: black crystal python lady daf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HNs have received MBP 150 leopard, black daffodil, gold heel winter trash in today's delivery


 

These I also saw.... and there's a suede Frambroise one as well.... 

And there's a neon pink (not Barbie Pink) Bianca..... and a neon pink, black, and white slingback.... similar to this one....







And there's a boot that has the front of the Miss Clichy, wit' the Bibi heel....


----------



## NY_Mami

karwood said:


> pampas pump 150 calf vip cuoio heel blk $1395


 
Yeah they had these as well.... but I didn't care too much for them... lol...


----------



## NY_Mami

QueenOfHeels said:


> Does anyone know (or have any premature guesses) as to whether or not Msr. Louboutin will release a Daf Thigh High Boot for F/W 2011?!  Attached is a pic of the Daf Knee High Boot in Black Suede, which when I saw it, really got me thinking about a thigh high


 
I didn't see any thigh high Daf booties.... I only saw ankle ones....


----------



## SpoiledPrincess

NY_Mami said:


> These I also saw.... and there's a suede Frambroise one as well....
> 
> And there's a neon pink (not Barbie Pink) Bianca..... and a neon pink, black, and white slingback.... similar to this one....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And there's a boot that has the front of the Miss Clichy, wit' the Bibi heel....



A neon pink bianca .........where where?


----------



## chacci1

karwood said:


> *new arrivals at madison*
> 
> 
> madame butterfly pump 150 python crystal black $1695
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yolanda 120 python cosmo muschio silver $1195
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pampas pump 150 calf vip cuoio heel blk $1395





I got this same e-mail....I am dying for the madame butterfly in python crystal black.....Do I or Don't I???????  so torn!!!


----------



## RedBottomLover

Sorry if this has been asked before but does anyone know how much the 1EN8 in glitter york is? TIA


----------



## jenayb

chacci1 said:


> I got this same e-mail....I am dying for the madame butterfly in python crystal black.....Do I or Don't I??????? so torn!!!


 


Might as well get the MBP in black patent IMO.


----------



## chacci1

jenaywins said:


> Might as well get the MBP in black patent IMO.



one answer for NO....Ok good!  I like this style, but not sure I love this style.  I think I'm just more drawn to that beautiful crystal python more than anything...  Thanks babe!  (Funny, as you were typing this, I was responding to something that you just put up on another thread!  ha, ha)


----------



## jenayb

chacci1 said:


> one answer for NO....Ok good! I like this style, but not sure I love this style. I think I'm just more drawn to that beautiful crystal python more than anything... Thanks babe! (Funny, as you were typing this, I was responding to something that you just put up on another thread! ha, ha)


 
For $1700 you better LOVE them hon.


----------



## candyapples88

redbottomlover said:


> sorry if this has been asked before but does anyone know how much the 1en8 in glitter york is? Tia



945


----------



## NY_Mami

SpoiledPrincess said:


> A neon pink bianca .........where where?


 
They didn't get it in yet.... but it is definately in the collection....


----------



## 318Platinum

NY_Mami said:


> They didn't get it in yet.... but it is definately in the collection....



You know this for sure??? If so, that would be HOTT!! It better come in a 42!! Lol


----------



## 318Platinum

QueenOfHeels said:


> Are *these* the Daf Booty's you are referring to in black suede??



OMG OMG OMG!!! I have wanted an ankle boot like this for a LOOOOONG while!!! Is there, if any, information on this ankle boot? please provide me with it if you have the info!! Price, sizes, location, ANYTHING!!!


----------



## RedBottomLover

candyapples88 said:


> 945



thanks candy!


----------



## QueenOfHeels

318Platinum said:


> OMG OMG OMG!!! I have wanted an ankle boot like this for a LOOOOONG while!!! Is there, if any, information on this ankle boot? please provide me with it if you have the info!! Price, sizes, location, ANYTHING!!!


 
teehee, you are too funny Platinum! :giggles: Samesies girl, I've been dying for this sort of ankle boot myself! 

Just PM me and I will see what info I can dig up with help from my SA! 

XO.


----------



## NY_Mami

318Platinum said:


> You know this for sure??? If so, that would be HOTT!! It better come in a 42!! Lol


 
Yep.... that's what I was told.....


----------



## NY_Mami

318Platinum said:


> OMG OMG OMG!!! I have wanted an ankle boot like this for a LOOOOONG while!!! Is there, if any, information on this ankle boot? please provide me with it if you have the info!! Price, sizes, location, ANYTHING!!!


 
The price for the bootie is around the same price as the Daffodil.... but I saw the Croc version was unless there was an error but I saw $12,000... the Leopard one is around $1,300....


----------



## demicouture

So HN is hopefully going to call tomorrow so I can conclude the purchase for the 150MBP Leopard

BUT... who will be getting the neon pink Bianca? I need them!!


----------



## 318Platinum

NY_Mami said:


> The price for the bootie is around the same price as the Daffodil.... but I saw the Croc version was unless there was an error but I saw $12,000... the Leopard one is around $1,300....



Yes, I just got on the waiting list for it, and it is $1,295!!!! I can't wait, but I just hope and pray that it is as fabulous as the one on that picture that I saw on here!!! I hope it zips, and not a pull-on!!!! Thanks for helping me out


----------



## QueenOfHeels

NY_Mami said:


> I didn't see any thigh high Daf booties.... I only saw ankle ones....


 
hmm, well I will be keeping my finger's crossed then! But, thank you so much for the intel *NY_Miami*!


----------



## NY_Mami

318Platinum said:


> Yes, I just got on the waiting list for it, and it is $1,295!!!! I can't wait, but I just hope and pray that it is as fabulous as the one on that picture that I saw on here!!! I hope it zips, and not a pull-on!!!! Thanks for helping me out


 
LOL... the leopard???....


----------



## QueenOfHeels

NY_Mami said:


> Yeaahhh!!!.... but the suede ones weren't in the book.... there was a black patent.... a black croccodile one..... and a leopard one.... lol....


 
OMG, a black patent?! I have the Daf Booty's in Black Suede and Leopard already pre-ordered plus the Oulanbator, but....I think I am going to have to add the Black Patent as well--I can't resist a Daf (calls SA)!


----------



## NY_Mami

QueenOfHeels said:


> OMG, a black patent?! I have the Daf Booty's in Black Suede and Leopard already pre-ordered plus the Oulanbator, but....I think I am going to have to add the Black Patent as well--I can't resist a Daf (calls SA)!


 

LOL... Oh really????.... I'm not really good wit' leathers.... lol... but it was the same type of leather as the Madame Butterfly Bootie....


----------



## 318Platinum

NY_Mami said:


> LOL... the leopard???....



No, I didn't ask about the leopard. I just asked about the black suede, but they said that they were only getting the black leather in. I don't want to venture out to Leopard just yet, as this would be my second pair of Loubies.


----------



## NY_Mami

318Platinum said:


> No, I didn't ask about the leopard. I just asked about the black suede, but they said that they were only getting the black leather in. I don't want to venture out to Leopard just yet, as this would be my second pair of Loubies.


 
Oh ok.... lol....


----------



## 318Platinum

NY_Mami said:


> Oh ok.... lol....



Are you planning on getting a pair of Daf Bootys?


----------



## NY_Mami

318Platinum said:


> Are you planning on getting a pair of Daf Bootys?


 

You know it....


----------



## SpoiledPrincess

NY_Mami said:


> They didn't get it in yet.... but it is definately in the collection....



Oh ok who is supposed to get them in?

And are they like these or a different color?

www.neimanmarcus.com/store/catalog/...at000000cat000141cat000149cat000199cat5130731


----------



## NY_Mami

SpoiledPrincess said:


> Oh ok who is supposed to get them in?
> 
> And are they like these or a different color?
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...at000000cat000141cat000149cat000199cat5130731


 
They were WAY pinker than that.... I wish I had took pictures.... lol.... but you should call Madison and ask for Peter.... he knows everything....


----------



## QueenOfHeels

NY_Mami said:


> LOL... Oh really????.... I'm not really good wit' leathers.... lol... but it was the same type of leather as the Madame Butterfly Bootie....


 

haha, yes....  I mean....

I love the leather of my Black MBB's, so soft and buttery!  You should go for it girl!


----------



## SpoiledPrincess

NY_Mami said:


> They were WAY pinker than that.... I wish I had took pictures.... lol.... but you should call Madison and ask for Peter.... he knows everything....



Thank you!! I'm on it first thing tomorrow morning!


----------



## Hipployta

demicouture said:


> So HN is hopefully going to call tomorrow so I can conclude the purchase for the 150MBP Leopard
> 
> BUT... who will be getting the neon pink Bianca? I need them!!




Wait...what?  Barbie Pink Biancas are coming back?  I WANT ONE!


----------



## jenayb

Hipployta said:


> Wait...what?  Barbie Pink Biancas are coming back?  I WANT ONE!



Barbie Pink is not coming back.


----------



## Hipployta

karwood said:


> *new arrivals at madison*
> 
> 
> madame butterfly pump 150 python crystal black $1695
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yolanda 120 python cosmo muschio silver $1195
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pampas pump 150 calf vip cuoio heel blk $1395



Everytime I think I'm over these damn shoes they re-appear and entice me.  I kind of hate that the wooden heel and platform is painted black but...F IT! I'm sending my order form to SCP tomorrow for the Pampas. I hope they're still holding my 38.5


----------



## Hipployta

jenaywins said:


> Barbie Pink is not coming back.


----------



## Cityfashionista

NY_Mami said:


> There's another Bibi in cow print.... and the look that I'm really excited for is the Daffodil Bootie.... and no it's not the one that was advertised.... it's called the Daffodil Bootie.... these haven't been advertised yet.... y'all are gonna love those.... they are FIERCE!!!... lol.... there are open toe Bibi's as well....





NY_Mami said:


> Oh yeah.... I forgot.... there's a black patent on black suede Maggie.... and a rose one as well.... lol....



I need me a Daf bootie! :devil: 

 for the info!


----------



## Cityfashionista

cfellis522 said:


> I got these pics from my SA at the Dallas Boutique.  These are the boots they will be getting in this AW season...





Clooky001 said:


> Selfridges have just received these: black crystal python lady daf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HNs have received MBP 150 leopard, black daffodil, gold heel winter trash in today's delivery





karwood said:


> *new arrivals at madison*
> 
> 
> madame butterfly pump 150 python crystal black $1695
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yolanda 120 python cosmo muschio silver $1195
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pampas pump 150 calf vip cuoio heel blk $1395




 Ladies. These are beautiful.


----------



## jenayb

Hipployta said:


> Everytime I think I'm over these damn shoes they re-appear and entice me.  I kind of hate that the wooden heel and platform is painted black but...F IT! I'm sending my order form to SCP tomorrow for the Pampas. I hope they're still holding my 38.5



I've also been debating the black Pampas for a while but... I'm honestly trying to curb my spending.  



Hipployta said:


>



I know I'm sorry hon!  I wish the BP was coming back, too!


----------



## Hipployta

jenaywins said:


> I've also been debating the black Pampas for a while but... I'm honestly trying to curb my spending.
> 
> 
> 
> I know I'm sorry hon!  I wish the BP was coming back, too!




Curb your spending.... 

OMG I totally needed that laugh


----------



## jenayb

Hipployta said:


> Curb your spending....
> 
> OMG I totally needed that laugh



Hey! I'm not that pathetic!! 


(Yes I  am)


----------



## chacci1

OK...the ladies on this thread are really trying to kill me here today.  First, I talk myself out of Black Crystal Python MBP.  
Then, I see the Black Crystal Python Lady Daff posted......
AND now, Clooky just posted the gorgeous purple suede Lady Daff????

My goodness........somebody lock up my bank account now!


----------



## pixiesparkle

carlinha said:


> *pixie*, Saks will be getting this as well... will they ship to Oz?


I'm not sure if they do ship to Oz but even if they do, once the shoes arrive they will be confiscated by customs..Australia is a part of a treaty that protects endangered animals and plant species which means that all products manufactured from species listed in the treaty is prohibited..apparently python is on the list

:back2topic: For the ladies that own MBP Leopard Pony 150, did you go TTS or size up/down? TIA!


----------



## Hipployta

jenaywins said:


> Hey! I'm not that pathetic!!
> 
> 
> (Yes I  am)




Well good news for me...I just opened this package with my new shoes and I absolutely ABHOR the Lady Peep in Red Eel...so it looks like the Pampas 150mm are going to happen. 

Unfortunately the stateside stores don't accept shoes from outside the US according to Costa Mesa so these are going ALL THE WAY BACK.to Brown Thomas Dublin.  I sent them an email to see if they got the Pampas 150mm but it doesn't matter since I'm harassing Madison via email and voicemail right now


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

chacci1 said:


> OK...the ladies on this thread are really trying to kill me here today.  First, I talk myself out of Black Crystal Python MBP.
> Then, I see the Black Crystal Python Lady Daff posted......
> AND now, Clooky just posted the gorgeous purple suede Lady Daff????
> 
> My goodness........somebody lock up my bank account now!



... I KNOW!!! Good thing I wasn't a fan of Lady Daff otherwise I'd be doing exactly what I said I wouldn't do and buying new shoes. Thankfully, no Black Crystal Pythons Daffodile yet 



Hipployta said:


> Well good news for me...I just opened this package with my new shoes and *I absolutely ABHOR the Lady Peep in Red Eel*...so it looks like the Pampas 150mm are going to happen.
> 
> Unfortunately the stateside stores don't accept shoes from outside the US according to Costa Mesa so these are going ALL THE WAY BACK.to Brown Thomas Dublin.  I sent them an email to see if they got the Pampas 150mm but it doesn't matter since I'm harassing Madison via email and voicemail right now



I think the Pampas are gorgeous so congrats but what didn't you like about the LP in eel?


----------



## Hipployta

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> ... I KNOW!!! Good thing I wasn't a fan of Lady Daff otherwise I'd be doing exactly what I said I wouldn't do and buying new shoes. Thankfully, no Black Crystal Pythons Daffodile yet
> 
> 
> 
> I think the Pampas are gorgeous so congrats but what didn't you like about the LP in eel?



This color is just so distasteful to me...not sure why


----------



## Clooky001

Are all the different variations of winter trash the same price? Thx


----------



## Star86doll

jenaywins said:


> Thanks for sharing - love the new avi hon!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely! Sometimes we all have to remember that these are just _shoes_ at the end of the day, and stressing over a purchase does nothing more than take the fun out of it.
> 
> 
> 
> I had also heard $3k.


 
Aww thanks sweetie, I will post pics of my LP spikes sometime this weekend!


----------



## Star86doll

Clooky001 said:


> Are all the different variations of winter trash the same price? Thx


 
 

Gold heels - £765
Black Velvet heels - £695

Still not sure about leopard heel but I think it might be same price as gold one as they both have Python platform!


----------



## Clooky001

Star86doll said:


> Gold heels - £765
> Black Velvet heels - £695
> 
> Still not sure about leopard heel but I think it might be same price as gold one as they both have Python platform!



Thx 

Answering my own question...heheh 

I was just told £750 for the python???? Probaly wrong! 
Leopard £695
Velvet £695


----------



## Star86doll

Clooky001 said:


> Thx
> 
> Answering my own question...heheh
> 
> I was just told £750 for the python???? Probaly wrong!
> Leopard £695
> Velvet £695


 
I just purchased gold one today it is defo £765. 

Good to know Leopard is same price as Velvet cause I am getting both!!! Just so in love with Trash!!


----------



## Clooky001

Star86doll said:


> I just purchased gold one today it is defo £765.
> 
> Good to know Leopard is same price as Velvet cause I am getting both!!! Just so in love with Trash!!



Thx star - I called to purchase mine today but was told to wait until tomo as both my SAs are off!! Do they work on commission?


----------



## Star86doll

Clooky001 said:


> Thx star - I called to purchase mine today but was told to wait until tomo as both my SAs are off!! Do they work on commission?


 
Who is your SAs? 
to be honest I know nothing about if they work on commission


----------



## Clooky001

Star86doll said:


> Who is your SAs?
> to be honest I know nothing about if they work on commission



Elisa & clemmie at HNs - I have a few pairs sitting there & want them now!  looks like I'll be popping in tomo


----------



## demicouture

anyone knows if Emma is in today at HN? i really need my MBP to come to meeeeeee .......


----------



## pixiesparkle

demicouture said:


> anyone knows if Emma is in today at HN? i really need my MBP to come to meeeeeee .......


Im still waiting for the Leopard MBPs to arrive at Madrid boutique..it seems other boutiques are receiving them earlier..do you know how much they cost at HN? thanks!


----------



## Alice1979

demicouture said:


> anyone knows if Emma is in today at HN? i really need my MBP to come to meeeeeee .......



She's in today, just talked to her 10 min ago.


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

Ladies, 
I can see that all the new Leopard Pony MBP are darker than last season.
Am i right?

Does anyone know if any Boutique is getting the old color version ?

TIA*


----------



## jeNYC

^SeDuCTive^ said:


> Ladies,
> I can see that all the new Leopard Pony MBP are darker than last season.
> Am i right?
> 
> Does anyone know if any Boutique is getting the old color version ?
> 
> TIA*


 
Yes, this season is the mini chad (darker version)


----------



## Clooky001

pixiesparkle said:


> Im still waiting for the Leopard MBPs to arrive at Madrid boutique..it seems other boutiques are receiving them earlier..do you know how much they cost at HN? thanks!



I got told £695 this morning! I hope it's not wrong...again! 

I want my shoes now too-I hate waiting


----------



## demicouture

pixiesparkle said:


> Im still waiting for the Leopard MBPs to arrive at Madrid boutique..it seems other boutiques are receiving them earlier..do you know how much they cost at HN? thanks!



sorry i actually do not know the price. will let you know when i find out


----------



## demicouture

Alice1979 said:


> She's in today, just talked to her 10 min ago.




thanks Alice, the line is constantly engaged...
will keep trying


----------



## Dessye

demicouture said:


> anyone knows if Emma is in today at HN? i really need my MBP to come to meeeeeee .......



Yes, Emma is working today.


----------



## Dessye

Oooo, 2 new styles on the online boutique, waitlist ---

Louboutin red Jenny 150 and MBP black python crystal!!!

Louboutin red


----------



## PeepToe

Dessye said:


> Oooo, 2 new styles on the online boutique, waitlist ---
> 
> Louboutin red Jenny 150 and MBP black python crystal!!!
> 
> Louboutin red


Why is this Jenny more than the NM Jenny? I really wanted to waitlist myself for these until I saw the difference in price.


----------



## Clooky001

St Honore received the Sobek today


----------



## Dessye

PeepToe said:


> Why is this Jenny more than the NM Jenny? I really wanted to waitlist myself for these until I saw the difference in price.



  Oh yeah, I didn't even look at the price!    Sometimes department stores are less than boutiques I guess...


----------



## jenayb

Dessye said:


> Oh yeah, I didn't even look at the price!  Sometimes department stores are less than boutiques I guess...


 
I remember a time when the Bianca was $40 less at Neiman Marcus than at Barneys. Who knows.


----------



## pixiesparkle

Clooky001 said:


> St Honore received the Sobek today


ooo..do you know which colour/s they received? So far I think all the boutiques that got Sobek only received the Tourterelle..Im curious to see a pic of the Claire de lune IRL!


Clooky001 said:


> I got told £695 this morning! I hope it's not wrong...again!
> I want my shoes now too-I hate waiting


don't we all..jeNYC mentioned in a post above that the MBP Leopard this season is darker than the old one, have you seen them in person at HN? I hope the difference is not too great because I think the previous season MBP was just perfect.


----------



## jeNYC

pixiesparkle said:


> ooo..do you know which colour/s they received? So far I think all the boutiques that got Sobek only received the Tourterelle..Im curious to see a pic of the Claire de lune IRL!
> 
> don't we all..jeNYC mentioned in a post above that the MBP Leopard this season is darker than the old one, have you seen them in person at HN? I hope the difference is not too great because I think the previous season MBP was just perfect.


 
Me and candyapples received the 120mm in the MBP Leopard Mini Chad...here are the links if you wanna see what it looks like, they look so much better when you have it on

http://forum.purseblog.com/christia...-waiting-forever-for-these-reveal-683823.html

http://forum.purseblog.com/christia...your-latest-cl-purchases-here-653734-410.html


----------



## NANI1972

pixiesparkle said:


> don't we all..jeNYC mentioned in a post above that the MBP Leopard this season is darker than the old one, have you seen them in person at HN? I hope the difference is not too great because I think the previous season MBP was just perfect.


 

 Also here is my reveal from last season's Leopard MBP, maybe it will help you compare.

http://forum.purseblog.com/christia...ect-capture-reveal-642214.html?highlight=nani


----------



## jenayb

^^ For reference, here are my Leopard MBP 120s from last season..... Definitely lighter.  I actually prefer the previous season's colour, although the new ones are beautiful, too!


----------



## NANI1972

^ Yup I prefer the previous season as well. But like you said this seasons are lovely too.


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

... I don't know if I love the new Daffodile Bootie that has just been posted. I love the IDEA of it but I am imagining it to be clunky on any foot that doesn't belong to a 100lb model. I need real-woman modeling pics  When do these babies hit stores?


----------



## Hipployta

So Brown Thomas is transferring a Pampa 150mm in black from Selfridge in London as part of my exchange of my Lady Peep in Red Eel...those are some super SAs for real.

As a result there is a 38.5 at the SCP boutique up for grabs.

Did anyone else get the Winter Trash with leopard heel besides Neiman Marcus and Saks because I missed out on pre-ordering a 39 with both? I only have a 38.5 on pre-order and I don't think that is big enough in slingbacks with my TTS as a US 8.


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

I like the older version of the MBP Leopard Pony too 
Any Boutique still have them ???????


----------



## karwood

jenaywins said:


> ^^ For reference, here are my Leopard MBP 120s from last season..... Definitely lighter.  I actually prefer the previous season's colour, although the new ones are beautiful, too!



There is certainly a difference. When I received my leopard ponyhair Daffodile leopard, I put them side by side with my leopard MBP and I did noticed the Daff are darker and the spots are bit more spread out.


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

karwood said:


> There is certainly a difference. When I received my leopard ponyhair Daffodile leopard, I put them side by side with my leopard MBP and I did noticed the Daff are darker and the spots are bit more spread out.



Kar : i think your leopard Daff. still prettier to me than the new mini chad and  closer to the old MBP leopard print.
I am frustrated coz i let my leopard MBP 120 goooo


----------



## karwood

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> ... I don't know if I love the new Daffodile Bootie that has just been posted. I love the IDEA of it but I am imagining it to be clunky on any foot that doesn't belong to a 100lb model. I need real-woman modeling pics  When do these babies hit stores?



I feel the same way. Any booties or boots resembling the Daff would be too much, as in clunky and boxy, on anyone.


----------



## Clooky001

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> ... I don't know if I love the new Daffodile Bootie that has just been posted. I love the IDEA of it but I am imagining it to be clunky on any foot that doesn't belong to a 100lb model. I need real-woman modeling pics  When do these babies hit stores?



Totally agree - as much as I love the daf I'm going to pass on the booty, i saw the croc & nappa at HNs trunk show & neither done anything for me!!..


----------



## MadameElle

pixiesparkle said:


> ooo..do you know which colour/s they received? So far I think all the boutiques that got Sobek only received the Tourterelle..Im curious to see a pic of the Claire de lune IRL!
> 
> don't we all..jeNYC mentioned in a post above that the MBP Leopard this season is darker than the old one, have you seen them in person at HN? I hope the difference is not too great because I think the previous season MBP was just perfect.



The MBP leopard is definitely A LOT darker compared to last season's leopard.


----------



## MadameElle

jeNYC said:


> Me and candyapples received the 120mm in the MBP Leopard Mini Chad...here are the links if you wanna see what it looks like, they look so much better when you have it on
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/christia...-waiting-forever-for-these-reveal-683823.html
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/christia...your-latest-cl-purchases-here-653734-410.html



I agree


----------



## Clooky001

pixiesparkle said:


> ooo..do you know which colour/s they received? So far I think all the boutiques that got Sobek only received the Tourterelle..Im curious to see a pic of the Claire de lune IRL!
> 
> don't we all..jeNYC mentioned in a post above that the MBP Leopard this season is darker than the old one, have you seen them in person at HN? I hope the difference is not too great because I think the previous season MBP was just perfect.



Thisis the colour they have...





Not seen the MBP leopard yet but will hopefully be getting her tomo


----------



## chacci1

jeNYC said:


> Me and candyapples received the 120mm in the MBP Leopard Mini Chad...here are the links if you wanna see what it looks like, they look so much better when you have it on
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/christia...-waiting-forever-for-these-reveal-683823.html
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/christia...your-latest-cl-purchases-here-653734-410.html



Hey there!!  How did you size in these?  Did you take your US Size, or did you go up 1/2 size?  TIA!


----------



## chacci1

Ladies...what do you think of the Markesling bootie?  Has anyone seen these in person or had a chance to try them on?  I think I like them but just hard to decide by looking at just the picture...They just popped up on the Louboutin web site...


----------



## demicouture

well i had a bit of a frustrating day trying to get through to HN all afternoon.... noone picked up (?) or it was the busy tone... 
does anyone know if Emma will be in tomorrow as well?
will need to get through to her one way or another!!

all these pics of the MBP leopard are making me itch for mine!


----------



## candyapples88

chacci1 said:


> Hey there!!  How did you size in these?  Did you take your US Size, or did you go up 1/2 size?  TIA!



I went a half size up from my US size for mine.


----------



## Alice1979

demicouture said:


> well i had a bit of a frustrating day trying to get through to HN all afternoon.... noone picked up (?) or it was the busy tone...
> does anyone know if Emma will be in tomorrow as well?
> will need to get through to her one way or another!!
> 
> all these pics of the MBP leopard are making me itch for mine!



Emma was busy today since she just got back from having 4 days off. She's most likely be in tomorrow, so definitely try again. I was able to get through around 1 pm their time, 7 am my time.


----------



## hazeltt

demicouture said:


> well i had a bit of a frustrating day trying to get through to HN all afternoon.... noone picked up (?) or it was the busy tone...
> does anyone know if Emma will be in tomorrow as well?
> will need to get through to her one way or another!!
> 
> all these pics of the MBP leopard are making me itch for mine!


 

Have you tried emailing them? They usually reply pretty quickly. Good luck!


----------



## ntntgo

I know I said I wasn't posting modeling pics anymore but these are so incredible that I just had to.

The new Luxura beige nappa/red suede from F/W11


----------



## jenayb

ntntgo said:


> I know I said I wasn't posting modeling pics anymore but these are so incredible that I just had to.
> 
> The new Luxura beige nappa/red suede from F/W11


----------



## jancedtif

Gorgeous as usual *Nat*!!


----------



## jeNYC

chacci1 said:


> Hey there!! How did you size in these? Did you take your US Size, or did you go up 1/2 size? TIA!


 
I took them TTS, i have a feeling they are going to stretch with wear because it already stretched a tiny bit just by me wearing it around the house...i wouldn't go down half a size though, it will be tight them for me


----------



## candyapples88

ntntgo said:


> I know I said I wasn't posting modeling pics anymore but these are so incredible that I just had to.
> 
> The new Luxura beige nappa/red suede from F/W11



Yay...so glad you got them and they look fab!!


----------



## chacci1

jeNYC said:


> I took them TTS, i have a feeling they are going to stretch with wear because it already stretched a tiny bit just by me wearing it around the house...i wouldn't go down half a size though, it will be tight them for me



I had a feeling they were TTS.  I guess I'll have to pass on these as all that's left is 1/2 size up.  Oh well.... 
but, it was my felt because I didn't think I wanted the lower heel height until I saw you ladies model them!  (compliment to you!)


----------



## chacci1

candyapples88 said:


> I went a half size up from my US size for mine.



Hmmmm. Ok...I think I may still need to pass on the ones that are avail. ...they are 1/2 size larger than me US size.  But this year, I am not even taking my US size in most of their shoes...I'm going down 1/2 size so I think the ones that are avail. would be too big for me.  Thanks for your help though!


----------



## candyapples88

chacci1 said:


> I had a feeling they were TTS.  I guess I'll have to pass on these as all that's left is 1/2 size up.  Oh well....
> but, it was my felt because I didn't think I wanted the lower heel height until I saw you ladies model them!  (compliment to you!)



She means CL TTS, not US TTS. So you're suppose to go a half size up from your US size if that's what you're referring to. Just wanted to clear that so you don't miss out if you don't have to!!


----------



## candyapples88

chacci1 said:


> Hmmmm. Ok...I think I may still need to pass on the ones that are avail. ...they are 1/2 size larger than me US size.  But this year, I am not even taking my US size in most of their shoes...I'm going down 1/2 size so I think the ones that are avail. would be too big for me.  Thanks for your help though!



I think they will fit...but that's just me. They fit like last years MBP...a half size up from your US size.


----------



## chacci1

candyapples88 said:


> She means CL TTS, not US TTS. So you're suppose to go a half size up from your US size if that's what you're referring to. Just wanted to clear that so you don't miss out if you don't have to!!



AHA!!!  Ok..thanks for that!  So the ones that are avail. would work for me then!  Thanks so much for clarifying!!!  I will be placing my order here shortly!!!  Ha Ha!!


----------



## chacci1

candyapples88 said:


> I think they will fit...but that's just me. They fit like last years MBP...a half size up from your US size.


----------



## candyapples88

chacci1 said:


> AHA!!!  Ok..thanks for that!  So the ones that are avail. would work for me then!  Thanks so much for clarifying!!!  I will be placing my order here shortly!!!  Ha Ha!!



The thing with *JeNYC* is that her US TTS is her CL TTS as well...per what she told me. So...these run a half size small from US sizing.

I went a half size up from my US size and they fit perfect. If I got my US TTS...they would have been waaay to small and tight.


----------



## jeNYC

chacci1 said:


> AHA!!! Ok..thanks for that! So the ones that are avail. would work for me then! Thanks so much for clarifying!!! I will be placing my order here shortly!!! Ha Ha!!


 
To clarify, I meant my Non-CL and CL TTS....they are both size 8 for me...im guessing you are ordering from E-Comm right?  You can def return them for a refund if they don't fit, just make sure you don't scratch the sole one bit or they will charge you a fee to refurbish!  post pics when you receive them!


----------



## mal

ntntgo said:


> I know I said I wasn't posting modeling pics anymore but these are so incredible that I just had to.
> 
> The new Luxura beige nappa/red suede from F/W11


These look amazing on you, N!


----------



## jenayb

chacci1 said:


> AHA!!!  Ok..thanks for that!  So the ones that are avail. would work for me then!  Thanks so much for clarifying!!!  I will be placing my order here shortly!!!  Ha Ha!!



Please bear in mind that last season's MBP 120 did NOT necessarily run a half size large. I speak as someone who actually _owns_ a pair.  

I took mine TTS, as did others that I know of, and they fit perfectly. Had I taken a half size up, with stretch they would have been too big and I would have had *major* heel slippage!


----------



## chacci1

jenaywins said:


> Please bear in mind that last season's MBP 120 did NOT necessarily run a half size large. I speak as someone who actually owns a pair. I took mine TTS, as did others that I know of, and they fit perfectly. Had I taken a half size up, with stretch they would have been too big and I would have had *major* heel slippage!



Thanks Babe! I was actually going to PM you to ask what size you took!  I'm not going to go bigger, I think my foot will fly out of them.
What did you do for your 150mm Leopard MBP's size wise?  Did you go 1/2 size up for those??  Thanks dear! (Your new name for me will be my (CL SIZE CHAMP) Ha ha!


----------



## candyapples88

jenaywins said:


> Please bear in mind that last season's MBP 120 did NOT necessarily run a half size large. I speak as someone who actually _owns_ a pair.
> 
> I took mine TTS, as did others that I know of, and they fit perfectly. Had I taken a half size up, with stretch they would have been too big and I would have had *major* heel slippage!



Which TTS are you referring to?


----------



## jenayb

chacci1 said:


> Thanks Babe! I was actually going to PM you to ask what size you took!  I'm not going to go bigger, I think my foot will fly out of them.
> What did you do for your 150mm Leopard MBP's size wise?  Did you go 1/2 size up for those??  Thanks dear! (Your new name for me will be my (CL SIZE CHAMP) Ha ha!



You're welcome sweet pea!  And of course PM me anytime! I should just give you my email, lol! 

Definitely go TTS - trust me on this.  

For the 150, I took a half size down because I like my shoes nice and snug, but I could have comfortably taken TTS in that heel height as well... Although over time, I may have needed a heel grip!


----------



## chacci1

jeNYC said:


> To clarify, I meant my Non-CL and CL TTS....they are both size 8 for me...im guessing you are ordering from E-Comm right?  You can def return them for a refund if they don't fit, just make sure you don't scratch the sole one bit or they will charge you a fee to refurbish!  post pics when you receive them!



Thanks!  I am actually learning (for this season at least) that my US size and my CL size are the same as well!  I will have to pass on the lower heel version and get my hands on those 150's!  I've been harassing all my dear SA's that have been so good to me!  I know they will call me when these come in.  But for some reason, I want this so bad that I feel like this will be the time that they forget about me!  (Ha ha)


----------



## chacci1

jenaywins said:


> You're welcome sweet pea!  And of course PM me anytime! I should just give you my email, lol!
> 
> Definitely go TTS - trust me on this.
> 
> For the 150, I took a half size down because I like my shoes nice and snug, but I could have comfortably taken TTS in that heel height as well... Although over time, I may have needed a heel grip!



Interesting. Ok, so you went 1/2 down.  I'm def. going to go TTS then.  You know I trust you with sizing!!  (You are the ones that got me back into the Bianca world when I told myself I would never go there again!!!).  And remember, I was in no way a newbie to the Louboutin world.  So, to convince me to go back to a shoe that I had said no way, too, like I said, you are my CL Size Champ!!!  

We should exchange e-mails!!!  Although I think we would become one another's enabler more than we all already are on this site!!  (although that could be very fun!!!   :afrocool:


----------



## ntntgo

demicouture said:


> well i had a bit of a frustrating day trying to get through to HN all afternoon.... noone picked up (?) or it was the busy tone...
> does anyone know if Emma will be in tomorrow as well?
> will need to get through to her one way or another!!
> 
> all these pics of the MBP leopard are making me itch for mine!


 
*demi*-Emma doesn't work on Thursdays.  You'll get her tomorrow.


----------



## jenayb

chacci1 said:


> Interesting. Ok, so you went 1/2 down.  I'm def. going to go TTS then.  You know I trust you with sizing!!  (You are the ones that got me back into the Bianca world when I told myself I would never go there again!!!).  And remember, I was in no way a newbie to the Louboutin world.  So, to convince me to go back to a shoe that I had said no way, too, like I said, you are my CL Size Champ!!!
> 
> We should exchange e-mails!!!  Although I think we would become one another's enabler more than we all already are on this site!!  (although that could be very fun!!!   :afrocool:



Lol! You are adorable! Hehe... I'm glad the Biancas worked out for you. Aren't they so amazing once you find the correct size? Love em. 

Enabler emails!


----------



## ntntgo

chacci1 said:


> Interesting. Ok, so you went 1/2 down. I'm def. going to go TTS then. You know I trust you with sizing!! (You are the ones that got me back into the Bianca world when I told myself I would never go there again!!!). And remember, I was in no way a newbie to the Louboutin world. So, to convince me to go back to a shoe that I had said no way, too, like I said, you are my CL Size Champ!!!
> 
> We should exchange e-mails!!! Although I think we would become one another's enabler more than we all already are on this site!! (although that could be very fun!!! :afrocool:


 
*chacci*-I sized down 1/2 size as well.  I think that's probably the norm rather than the exception.


----------



## chacci1

jenaywins said:


> Lol! You are adorable! Hehe... I'm glad the Biancas worked out for you. Aren't they so amazing once you find the correct size? Love em.
> 
> Enabler emails!



Love them totally!!!  So since I found my size...I have bought the lucido python, amethyste patent and leopard!  I love them all.  I would have ignored all 3 of them before figuring out my size.  And crazy enough...they are comfortable!  
Love 'em!


----------



## chacci1

jenaywins said:


> Lol! You are adorable! Hehe... I'm glad the Biancas worked out for you. Aren't they so amazing once you find the correct size? Love em.
> 
> Enabler emails!



Love them totally!!!  So since I found my size...I have bought the lucido python, amethyste patent and leopard!  I love them all.  I would have ignored all 3 of them before figuring out my size.  And crazy enough...they are comfortable!  
Love 'em!


----------



## chacci1

ntntgo said:


> *chacci*-I sized down 1/2 size as well.  I think that's probably the norm rather than the exception.



Thanks ntntgo!  I know exactly what size to get now when one of my wonderful SA's calls me!


----------



## jenayb

chacci1 said:


> Love them totally!!!  So since I found my size...I have bought the lucido python, amethyste patent and leopard!  I love them all.  I would have ignored all 3 of them before figuring out my size.  And crazy enough...they are comfortable!
> Love 'em!



Lucido Python Bianca  



chacci1 said:


> Thanks ntntgo!  I know exactly what size to get now when one of my wonderful SA's calls me!



She's right!


----------



## pixiesparkle

Clooky001 said:


> Thisis the colour they have...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not seen the MBP leopard yet but will hopefully be getting her tomo



I've seen this pic before but can't tell if it's the tourterelle or claire de lune..under the light the tourterelle kinda looks light gold as well..did St.Honore SA give you an actual name of the colour?


----------



## pixiesparkle

jeNYC said:


> Me and candyapples received the 120mm in the MBP Leopard Mini Chad...here are the links if you wanna see what it looks like, they look so much better when you have it on
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/christia...-waiting-forever-for-these-reveal-683823.html
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/christia...your-latest-cl-purchases-here-653734-410.html





NANI1972 said:


> Also here is my reveal from last season's Leopard MBP, maybe it will help you compare.
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/christia...ect-capture-reveal-642214.html?highlight=nani





jenaywins said:


> ^^ For reference, here are my Leopard MBP 120s from last season..... Definitely lighter.  I actually prefer the previous season's colour, although the new ones are beautiful, too!


Thank you ladies! the old version def looks lighter..ush:


^SeDuCTive^ said:


> I like the older version of the MBP Leopard Pony too
> Any Boutique still have them ???????


me too!!!I'm sure the new version is very nice but Im not liking the dark colour I've seen in pics so far..since I can't try them on before I pay for them I might just pass and get something else instead.


----------



## MadameElle

ntntgo said:


> I know I said I wasn't posting modeling pics anymore but these are so incredible that I just had to.
> 
> The new Luxura beige nappa/red suede from F/W11



I love the contrast between the red and beige.  Thanks for sharing Nat.


----------



## AEGIS

i wasnt sure if these had been posted here yet....croc dafs

http://thelouboutinblog.files.wordpress.com/2011/05/1531_g_1303524004897louboutinblog.jpg

thelouboutinblog.files.wordpress.com/2011/05/1531_g_1303524004897louboutinblog.jpg


----------



## Clooky001

pixiesparkle said:


> I've seen this pic before but can't tell if it's the tourterelle or claire de lune..under the light the tourterelle kinda looks light gold as well..did St.Honore SA give you an actual name of the colour?



Nope but I will ask him today


----------



## pixiesparkle

Clooky001 said:


> Nope but I will ask him today


yess please do!!!


----------



## 318Platinum

Okay, now i'm a little worried. Maybe I should also see if Dallas will get the Black Patent Daff Booty and waitlist that in my size to see if thats the one I want to go with instead of the Kid Leather. This Daff Booty is a totally new style, isn't it? What do you guys think? Patent or Kid?


----------



## ilovecocohanel

Clooky001 said:


> Nope but I will ask him today



yes yes  pls do..

i am waiting... to make a decision...Tourtelle or claire de lune


----------



## Clooky001

ilovecocohanel said:


> yes yes  pls do..
> 
> i am waiting... to make a decision...Tourtelle or claire de lune



Sorry ladies not heard from him as of today but will do soon as he has a couple of pairs to process for me

As soon as I know I'll update.


----------



## QueenOfHeels

318Platinum said:


> Okay, now i'm a little worried. Maybe I should also see if Dallas will get the Black Patent Daff Booty and waitlist that in my size to see if thats the one I want to go with instead of the Kid Leather. This Daff Booty is a totally new style, isn't it? What do you guys think? Patent or Kid?



Well, you already know what I will be voting for!! 

I will be cliche and say that, overall and as you know, it all boils down to personal preference! 

Here are the Daf Booty Styles/Colorway's (not including Oulanbator) I know will be available for F/W 2011:
-Black Kid
-Black Patent
-Black Suede
-Black Croc
-Leopard

Here are My Personal Opinion's on the Styles/Colorways:
*1) Black Kid:* The kid leather on these Daf Booty's is rumored to be the same as the MBB--equally buttery, rich, & soft! If you have a pair of MBB's in Black, I have no doubt that you know of the luscious leather I am referencing!  If you do not have many ankle boots, veer more towards a classic fashion personality type, and are looking for a timeless style-- this is the Daf Booty combo I would choose for you!  All leather stretches with time, some more than others, but kid leather is also (in my opinion) easier to clean and lower maintenance than a patent or suede leather. Especially when rocking these boots during the more 'questionable' weather of the Fall/Winter months.
*2) Black Patent:* To me, what with the black patent finish, sky high 160mm Daf heel, extreme Daf last, and traditional Louboutin red soles the Daf Booty in this particular leather combo comes across personality-wise as being very edgy, va va voom sexy, and reminiscent of everything burlesque!  I feel this style is even more edgy than last year's Alti 160mm Booty in Black Patent (as seen on Victoria Beckham with her Burberry Prorsum trench!) compliments of the Daf last. This leather combo reminds me of something Dita Von Teese, Victoria Beckham, Lady GaGa, Kim Kardashian, Beyonce, and Nicki Minaj might wear all of whom consistently exude a major sex appeal in their fashion choices as is akin to their fashion personalities. If you feel like you fit in with these ladies, dress more along these lines (and I certainly do not mean in a "slutty-sexy" way), and would classify yourself as a more edgy fashion personality type, by all means go with the Black Patent!  The exception being if you already own a lot of black kid and black suede ankle boots and are looking for something different and special. I have this style pre-ordered (along with the Black Suede) and will honestly probably wear this leather combo less than the black suede since it is a more special and unique style that I will reserve and pull out for special occasion's, but it won't necessarily be my go-to. Also, same concept applies to the leather stretching and leather treatment. Patent seems low maintenance to me, but still deserves to be treated nonetheless. One of the perks being that patent holds up really well in rainy weather!
*3) Black Croc:* Regardless of the $$$ price tag, the croc with the daf last, in an ankle boots style just seems way OTT to me.  But, don't get me wrong, I loved Victoria Beckham's Navy Croc Daffodile's that she wore to the Royal Wedding, but a crocodile ankle boot just seems way too much.
*4) Leopard:* Definitely for a Leopard loving type of gal! I love leopard and love my Daffodile's in Leopard, so I put myself on the wait list for these as well! I am always looking for my next leopard ankle boot and these remind me of a sexed-up version of the Clichy Boot!
*5) Black Suede: * A happy medium between kid and patent leather, these rank number 2 in my book for being second most wearable, classic, and timeless. The only downfall to suede being is that it can sometimes be high maintenance and has to be treated often to protect against damage to the outdoor elements--especially in the Fall/Winter! If you live somewhere that has a long winter season and experiences all the weather harshness of winter, and are rough on your shoes, this would not be a leather combo I would recommend. But, I am by no means trying to downplay suede! Suede has all the richness of leather, is a very luxe material in my opinion, and is the perfect accessory to all of your fall/winter ensembles!


Sorry that was so lengthy, I really hope the information I was able to provide helps in your decision making process! 

XOXO.


----------



## Clooky001

I was at HNs early this morning & collected my shoes and as soon as I got in I received a call from my super SA at HNs  to say they have just received the BLACK on BLACK ALTI SPIKES!!!

Gutted as now I have to wait until next week to have them..


----------



## 318Platinum

WOW!!! That was very detailed, but in a very good way!! I am taking it that you have already seen these boots or maybe photos of them? I think when it all boils down to it, it really matters if I just fall in love when i first see it, feel it, wear it, you know? I think the Kid will be an exceptional choice, but only time will tell. The boutique is about 3 hours away from me, so i don't have the luxury of just up and going downtown or something like that to try on shoes once they come in, but I do plan on making a trip out of it as soon as my SA calls me and say that they have made it in. I LOVE patent leather, but I have a Black Patent Bianca, and I know a Bianca isn't an ankle Boot by any means, but I don't have a soft leather. I think that when I am in the same room with the Kid, I just may fall in love, but I did kinda want one with a shine to it, or at least a dark black. I know that this leather isn't that dark, or shiny, right? I plan on getting the boot, but if I am not crazy about it, I won't get it. lol Thank you for your insight. I am loosing my mind, as I once said before, this will be my second pair of Louboutins.


----------



## demicouture

Clooky, YAY!
which shoes did you get?
I am STILL waiting for them to call me for my shoes as they say their policy is to go through the waitlist and call everyone one by one so blah!


----------



## QueenOfHeels

Aww, you are so very welcome *318Platinum*! It is always my absolute pleasure to help a fellow Loubi lover as I know you ladies would always do the same for me!  I am still waiting to see pictures of the Daf Booty in Kid Leather and Black Patent. I have only seen pics of the Black Suede, Oulanbator, and Leopard thus far.  But, as soon as I do I will let you know and post pics--but, I'm sure some of our other lovely TPF ladies will probably beat me to it!! Even at 34+ pairs and counting (including pre-order's/waitlisted shoesies) I am still pretty new to the Louboutin World myself.  IKEWYM though, seeing the actual shoes in person makes a world of difference compared to just seeing a picture of a certain shoe style. I hope that you fall in love with the Daf Booty in Kid once you see it (and I have a very good feeling that you will)! Although, the patent is an equally lovely choice, but considering the fact that you already own the Bianca in Black Patent and that this will be your second pair of Loubi's, I myself would go for the Kid if I were you....at least for now!  All this talk about the Daf Booty in Kid is making me want to add it my ever-growing (seemingly neverending) pre-order list.  And, no worries girl, if you've lost your mind, then I must be the one who flew over the cuckoo's nest! :girlwhack:But, then again, I think we've all lost our minds at this point--that is the power of the infamous red sole! :lolots: And, I mean that in the best and most loving way possible! 

Can't wait to hear all about which pair you decide on!! You will have to be sure to share mod pics with us!!

XO.




318Platinum said:


> WOW!!! That was very detailed, but in a very good way!! I am taking it that you have already seen these boots or maybe photos of them? I think when it all boils down to it, it really matters if I just fall in love when i first see it, feel it, wear it, you know? I think the Kid will be an exceptional choice, but only time will tell. The boutique is about 3 hours away from me, so i don't have the luxury of just up and going downtown or something like that to try on shoes once they come in, but I do plan on making a trip out of it as soon as my SA calls me and say that they have made it in. I LOVE patent leather, but I have a Black Patent Bianca, and I know a Bianca isn't an ankle Boot by any means, but I don't have a soft leather. I think that when I am in the same room with the Kid, I just may fall in love, but I did kinda want one with a shine to it, or at least a dark black. I know that this leather isn't that dark, or shiny, right? I plan on getting the boot, but if I am not crazy about it, I won't get it. lol Thank you for your insight. I am loosing my mind, as I once said before, this will be my second pair of Louboutins.


----------



## jenayb

Just thought you ladies might want to see the Glitter York "in person." I'll also post this in the Sneak Peak of FW11 thread but... Here is the Bibi Glitter York I picked up today at Barneys. This shoe is so incredibly stunning IRL... I cannot get over it. Words do NOT describe! 

Um, bt-dubs, I took a 37.5 in this style which is a full size DOWN from my TTS. So weird. Anyways, fyi.


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

jenaywins said:


> Just thought you ladies might want to see the Glitter York "in person." I'll also post this in the Sneak Peak of FW11 thread but... Here is the Bibi Glitter York I picked up today at Barneys. This shoe is so incredibly stunning IRL... I cannot get over it. Words do NOT describe!
> 
> Um, bt-dubs, I took a 37.5 in this style which is a full size DOWN from my TTS. So weird. Anyways, fyi.



You make me think of New Year's Eve!! LOVE IT!


----------



## Dessye

*J*: 
  They look fantabulous on you!  And you think the Sobek is too fancy for you??


----------



## PeepToe

Dessye said:


> *J*:
> They look fantabulous on you!  And you think the Sobek is too fancy for you??


If anyone can rock the Sobek, its Jenay! Love these Jenay!


----------



## jenayb

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> You make me think of New Year's Eve!! LOVE IT!



Yes!!! New Year's or Vegas!! artyhat: 

Speaking of, I want to plan a Vegas trip soon! You in!?  



Dessye said:


> *J*:
> They look fantabulous on you!  And you think the Sobek is too fancy for you??





PeepToe said:


> If anyone can rock the Sobek, its Jenay! Love these Jenay!





Thanks honeys!!  

*B*, maybe the price tag of the Sobek is too fancy for me!!!


----------



## Dessye

jenaywins said:


> *B*, maybe the price tag of the Sobek is too fancy for me!!!


----------



## Clooky001

demicouture said:


> Clooky, YAY!
> which shoes did you get?
> I am STILL waiting for them to call me for my shoes as they say their policy is to go through the waitlist and call everyone one by one so blah!



I know wicked ay 

I got the MBP leopard 150, green daffy, AD crystal python, gold winter trash, LP cosmo python, black markesling & tomo I'm going to go back & get my alti's & the taupe mrs 150! Can't wait -gutted if i didn't get there so early I could of come home with my alti's too 

Chase them-I know they are very busy, even first thing there phone was ringing off the hook, but they do stick to their wait list. My SA put me down for pretty much everything & I'm now like knee deep in shoe boxes!!

Hope you get yours soon


----------



## Cityfashionista

Clooky001 said:


> I know wicked ay
> 
> I got the MBP leopard 150, green daffy, AD crystal python, gold winter trash, LP cosmo python, black markesling & tomo I'm going to go back & get my alti's & the taupe mrs 150! Can't wait -gutted if i didn't get there so early I could of come home with my alti's too
> 
> Chase them-I know they are very busy, even first thing there phone was ringing off the hook, but they do stick to their wait list. My SA put me down for pretty much everything & I'm now like knee deep in shoe boxes!!
> 
> Hope you get yours soon




  They all sound fabulous! I can't wait to see!  I hope you do a reveal or a collection thread of your beauties!


----------



## Clooky001

Cityfashionista said:


> They all sound fabulous! I can't wait to see!  I hope you do a reveal or a collection thread of your beauties!



He city  thx a billion  have you received your batch yet? Yep will do a reveal & collection tread, I'm gonna wait till infer the alti & do it all at once  x


----------



## ntntgo

How fab are these babies?  Amethyste Opaco Python HPs.  Hello luvva.


----------



## PeepToe

ntntgo said:


> How fab are these babies?  Amethyste Opaco Python HPs.  Hello luvva.


Oh my, I think I am in LOVE! Those are TDF.


----------



## hazeltt

ntntgo said:


> How fab are these babies?  Amethyste Opaco Python HPs.  Hello luvva.



I think this pair may be a solution to cure my purple lizzie cravings!


----------



## sammix3

ntntgo said:


> How fab are these babies?  Amethyste Opaco Python HPs.  Hello luvva.



Oh My God.

How much are they? And are those 120s or 140s?


----------



## sammix3

jenaywins said:


> Just thought you ladies might want to see the Glitter York "in person." I'll also post this in the Sneak Peak of FW11 thread but... Here is the Bibi Glitter York I picked up today at Barneys. This shoe is so incredibly stunning IRL... I cannot get over it. Words do NOT describe!
> 
> Um, bt-dubs, I took a 37.5 in this style which is a full size DOWN from my TTS. So weird. Anyways, fyi.



Looking fabulous as always Jenay!


----------



## sammix3

wow clooky, can't wait to see your reveal 



Clooky001 said:


> I know wicked ay
> 
> I got the MBP leopard 150, green daffy, AD crystal python, gold winter trash, LP cosmo python, black markesling & tomo I'm going to go back & get my alti's & the taupe mrs 150! Can't wait -gutted if i didn't get there so early I could of come home with my alti's too
> 
> Chase them-I know they are very busy, even first thing there phone was ringing off the hook, but they do stick to their wait list. My SA put me down for pretty much everything & I'm now like knee deep in shoe boxes!!
> 
> Hope you get yours soon


----------



## carlinha

sammix3 said:


> Oh My God.
> 
> How much are they? And are those 120s or 140s?



Hyper Prive are 120 with a thicker platform than VP

here's the info:

Madison, LV, Dallas, $1135, 1st session (i.e. now until July 31)


----------



## jeshika

ntntgo said:


> How fab are these babies?  Amethyste Opaco Python HPs.  Hello luvva.




*nat*, i didn't need to see these!  absolutely faaab!


----------



## Cityfashionista

Clooky001 said:


> He city  thx a billion  have you received your batch yet? Yep will do a reveal & collection tread, I'm gonna wait till infer the alti & do it all at once  x



Who knows!  I changed my package again now that I'm receiving sale shoes.

My MBB had finally arrived from London I was all set to pay full price when I got the call that they would be on sale & my size was available.

How's that for luck! I usually don't get so lucky.

So now I will have a bit of a haul coming. I'm move back to NYC soon so I'll most likely keep them in their boxes.

I can't wait to see your fabulous haul!  I'm so banned after the sales. I will live through you!


----------



## hazeltt

carlinha said:


> Hyper Prive are 120 with a thicker platform than VP
> 
> here's the info:
> 
> Madison, LV, Dallas, $1135, 1st session (i.e. now until July 31)



Will it be coming in other styles?


----------



## carlinha

hazeltt said:


> Will it be coming in other styles?



no not amethyste python


----------



## hazeltt

carlinha said:


> no not amethyste python



Thanks! I was hoping it would come in other styles. :cry:


----------



## sammix3

Thanks Carla!

Too bad they don't ship python to CA.. and I already got the amethyste suede simples.. they're to die for!



carlinha said:


> Hyper Prive are 120 with a thicker platform than VP
> 
> here's the info:
> 
> Madison, LV, Dallas, $1135, 1st session (i.e. now until July 31)


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

jenaywins said:


> Yes!!! New Year's or Vegas!! artyhat:
> 
> Speaking of, I want to plan a Vegas trip soon! You in!?



I've got to do a bit of traveling over the next month but I'd love to if I can make it work!! Let me know


----------



## pixiesparkle

ntntgo said:


> How fab are these babies?  Amethyste Opaco Python HPs.  Hello luvva.


thanks for posting this *Nat*! all these gorgeous F/W Pythons are killing meee


carlinha said:


> no not amethyste python


*Carlinha* do you happen to know which boutiques will have the Amethyste Watersnake? I remember you posted some info regarding this colour/material in the Sneak peek thread

I may not be able to get python into Australia but since watersnake is farmed it should be ok..


----------



## KarenBorter

Ugh ... I am getting the itch again ... the Maggies better arrive soon LOL ...


----------



## Dessye

ntntgo said:


> How fab are these babies? Amethyste Opaco Python HPs. Hello luvva.


 
OMG --- those are gorgeous.  I did NOT need to see these!


----------



## Dessye

carlinha said:


> Hyper Prive are 120 with a thicker platform than VP
> 
> here's the info:
> 
> Madison, LV, Dallas, $1135, 1st session (i.e. now until July 31)


 
Wha?  Only $1135?  Are we talking the python HP?


----------



## Clooky001

Everyone i was given the wrong info the BLACK SPIKE ALTI PUMP has NOT ARRIVED at HNs yet it's the black patent ALti that they have..! Just got the call -thankfully before I left to go get them!


----------



## ilovecocohanel

I am so confused ladies
there are no pics of claire de lune i have to make a quick decision...

SOBEK tourtelle or claire de lune!? i dont have a gold...i have a silver speccio differa..

so confused!!


----------



## QueenOfHeels

ntntgo said:


> How fab are these babies?  Amethyste Opaco Python HPs.  Hello luvva.



OMG........speechless and head over heels 

Thanks for posting these *ntntgo*!


----------



## Alice1979

hazeltt said:


> Will it be coming in other styles?


 
The amethyste python HP is actually lucido (polished). Anyway amethyste python lucido will also come in NP and Pigalle 100. Unfortunately I do not have any intel on where they would be available.



pixiesparkle said:


> *Carlinha* do you happen to know which boutiques will have the Amethyste Watersnake? I remember you posted some info regarding this colour/material in the Sneak peek thread
> 
> I may not be able to get python into Australia but since watersnake is farmed it should be ok..


 
Which amethyste ws style are you interested in? I know Selfridges will receive amethyste ws Bianca.


----------



## chacci1

Clooky001 said:


> I know wicked ay
> 
> I got the MBP leopard 150, green daffy, AD crystal python, gold winter trash, LP cosmo python, black markesling & tomo I'm going to go back & get my alti's & the taupe mrs 150! Can't wait -gutted if i didn't get there so early I could of come home with my alti's too
> 
> Chase them-I know they are very busy, even first thing there phone was ringing off the hook, but they do stick to their wait list. My SA put me down for pretty much everything & I'm now like knee deep in shoe boxes!!
> 
> Hope you get yours soon



Clooky.   Can you tell me anything about the black markesling?  I want to get them but have not seen them in person.   I actually posted this quest the 
other day too.  The pic looks gorg.   I'm just wondering what they look like on.  Thanks dear!


----------



## carlinha

Dessye said:


> Wha?  Only $1135?  Are we talking the python HP?



 i know right *dessye*??!!!  i was doubtful myself but that is what i have been told by my SA.




Alice1979 said:


> The amethyste python HP is actually lucido (polished). Anyway amethyste python lucido will also come in NP and Pigalle 100. Unfortunately I do not have any intel on where they would be available.



whoops sorry i did not know this!  i was told only HP.  but that is great news!


----------



## pixiesparkle

Alice1979 said:


> The amethyste python HP is actually lucido (polished). Anyway amethyste python lucido will also come in NP and *Pigalle 100*. Unfortunately I do not have any intel on where they would be available.
> 
> ohh nice!! thanks for the intel Alice! amethyste python in Pigalle 100..
> If someone finds out which boutique will be receiving them please let me know! =)
> 
> Which amethyste ws style are you interested in? I know Selfridges will receive amethyste ws Bianca.


I'm looking for them in Bianca and maybe a lower heel style around 100 or 120 if available..Rushing to email Selfridges now..hehe

Update: I just got off the phone w Selfridges..The SA I talked to said that they will be receiving the Indigo (blue) and Amethyste WS Opaco Bianca between July-September and Motcomb St will be receiving the camel WS Bianca..I was meant to ask if they will be receiving any other styles in Amethyste WS but silly me, I forgot..I also asked the SA if she's able to send me pics but sadly she said she cannot.. I will be dreaming about them tonight..


----------



## NANI1972

Will the python HP be available in any other colors other than the Amethyste Python Lucido? Please and thank you!


----------



## NANI1972

*GASP*


----------



## PeepToe

NANI1972 said:


> *GASP*


I would die for these in an Alti or LP!!! I really want to see the red/red spikes!


----------



## carlinha

pixiesparkle said:


> I'm looking for them in Bianca and maybe a lower heel style around 100 or 120 if available..Rushing to email Selfridges now..hehe
> 
> Update: I just got off the phone w Selfridges..The SA I talked to said that they will be receiving the Indigo (blue) and Amethyste WS Opaco Bianca between July-September and Motcomb St will be receiving the camel WS Bianca..I was meant to ask if they will be receiving any other styles in Amethyste WS but silly me, I forgot..I also asked the SA if she's able to send me pics but sadly she said she cannot.. I will be dreaming about them tonight..



here's the list of Watersnake styles for FW11:

Bambou 140 (also coming in indigo and camel)
Bianca 140 (indigo and camel also)
Fifi 100 (indigo and camel too)
Ron Ron 85 (also indigo, camel, chartereuse and black)
Yolanda 120 (also indigo and camel)

Indigo WS opaco:






Amethyste WS opaco:





i don't have pics of the camel, chartreuse or black


----------



## NANI1972

PeepToe said:


> I would die for these in an Alti or LP!!! I really want to see the red/red spikes!


 
The look is so much nicer than I thought it would be!!! They look like they have a slight gold tone to them!

Can anyone confirm this?


----------



## hazeltt

Alice1979 said:


> The *amethyste python HP is actually lucido (polished)*. Anyway amethyste python lucido will also come in NP and Pigalle 100. Unfortunately I do not have any intel on where they would be available.
> 
> 
> 
> Which amethyste ws style are you interested in? I know Selfridges will receive amethyste ws Bianca.



Can you describe what this will look like? Will it be more matte or with a glossy sheen to it like the ws opaco that *C* posted? I can't quite make out the texture of the python in the pic *Nat *posted.


----------



## carlinha

hazeltt said:


> Can you describe what this will look like? Will it be more matte or with a glossy sheen to it like the ws opaco that *C* posted? I can't quite make out the texture of the python in the pic *Nat *posted.



lucido has a slight sheen to it *hazeltt*, not as much as the cosmo, but definitely more reflective than opaco WS.  hope this pic gives you a better idea:


----------



## hazeltt

hazeltt said:


> Can you describe what this will look like? Will it be more matte or with a glossy sheen to it like the ws opaco that *C* posted? I can't quite make out the texture of the python in the pic *Nat *posted.



Nvm, answered my own question by popping into the exotic CLs thread! Thanks for the intel, *Alice*!


----------



## Clooky001

chacci1 said:


> Clooky.   Can you tell me anything about the black markesling?  I want to get them but have not seen them in person.   I actually posted this quest the
> other day too.  The pic looks gorg.   I'm just wondering what they look like on.  Thanks dear!



Hi Hun, they are lovely & look really smart but have that sexy/edgy look to them -I've got them coming in taupe ponyskin too... them. 

I'm away for the bank holiday weekend but will post pics when I'm back.


----------



## hazeltt

carlinha said:


> lucido has a slight sheen to it *hazeltt*, not as much as the cosmo, but definitely more reflective than opaco WS.  hope this pic gives you a better idea:



Thanks for the bigger pic! It looks gorgeous! I hope I can find a pair. The price is really good for a python too!


----------



## aoqtpi

hazeltt said:


> Thanks for the bigger pic! It looks gorgeous! I hope I can find a pair. The price is really good for a python too!



If you find a pair, please let me know if you have any difficulties having them shipped to Canada. I'm lusting over for these as well, especially at that price!


----------



## Faraasha

NANI1972 said:


> *GASP*


 

What colors are the spikes on these?


----------



## NANI1972

Faraasha said:


> What colors are the spikes on these?


 I don't know dear I need to find out myself.


----------



## candyapples88

carlinha said:


> here's the list of Watersnake styles for FW11:
> 
> Bambou 140 (also coming in indigo and camel)
> Bianca 140 (indigo and camel also)
> Fifi 100 (indigo and camel too)
> Ron Ron 85 (also indigo, camel, chartereuse and black)
> Yolanda 120 (also indigo and camel)
> 
> Indigo WS opaco:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amethyste WS opaco:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i don't have pics of the camel, chartreuse or black



Thanks for posting...you give such great intel! :worthy:


----------



## cts900

^^Heck, yeah she does .


----------



## PeepToe

NANI1972 said:


> The look is so much nicer than I thought it would be!!! They look like they have a slight gold tone to them!
> 
> Can anyone confirm this?



I remember someone posting that there would be the nude/nude and red/red spikes. I don't think they ever said an actual color. I didn't think I would like them either! I'm dying to see the red though!


----------



## demicouture

i would kill for some red on red!!!


----------



## NANI1972

PeepToe said:


> I remember someone posting that there would be the nude/nude and red/red spikes. I don't think they ever said an actual color. I didn't think I would like them either! I'm dying to see the red though!


 
The leather is beige, I'm wondering if the spikes are gold toned or metallic? It's hard to tell in the pic.


----------



## eldebrang

QueenOfHeels said:


> Well, you already know what I will be voting for!!
> 
> I will be cliche and say that, overall and as you know, it all boils down to personal preference!
> 
> Here are the Daf Booty Styles/Colorway's (not including Oulanbator) I know will be available for F/W 2011:
> -Black Kid
> -Black Patent
> -Black Suede
> -Black Croc
> -Leopard
> 
> Here are My Personal Opinion's on the Styles/Colorways:
> *1) Black Kid:* The kid leather on these Daf Booty's is rumored to be the same as the MBB--equally buttery, rich, & soft! If you have a pair of MBB's in Black, I have no doubt that you know of the luscious leather I am referencing!  If you do not have many ankle boots, veer more towards a classic fashion personality type, and are looking for a timeless style-- this is the Daf Booty combo I would choose for you!  All leather stretches with time, some more than others, but kid leather is also (in my opinion) easier to clean and lower maintenance than a patent or suede leather. Especially when rocking these boots during the more 'questionable' weather of the Fall/Winter months.
> *2) Black Patent:* To me, what with the black patent finish, sky high 160mm Daf heel, extreme Daf last, and traditional Louboutin red soles the Daf Booty in this particular leather combo comes across personality-wise as being very edgy, va va voom sexy, and reminiscent of everything burlesque!  I feel this style is even more edgy than last year's Alti 160mm Booty in Black Patent (as seen on Victoria Beckham with her Burberry Prorsum trench!) compliments of the Daf last. This leather combo reminds me of something Dita Von Teese, Victoria Beckham, Lady GaGa, Kim Kardashian, Beyonce, and Nicki Minaj might wear all of whom consistently exude a major sex appeal in their fashion choices as is akin to their fashion personalities. If you feel like you fit in with these ladies, dress more along these lines (and I certainly do not mean in a "slutty-sexy" way), and would classify yourself as a more edgy fashion personality type, by all means go with the Black Patent!  The exception being if you already own a lot of black kid and black suede ankle boots and are looking for something different and special. I have this style pre-ordered (along with the Black Suede) and will honestly probably wear this leather combo less than the black suede since it is a more special and unique style that I will reserve and pull out for special occasion's, but it won't necessarily be my go-to. Also, same concept applies to the leather stretching and leather treatment. Patent seems low maintenance to me, but still deserves to be treated nonetheless. One of the perks being that patent holds up really well in rainy weather!
> *3) Black Croc:* Regardless of the $$$ price tag, the croc with the daf last, in an ankle boots style just seems way OTT to me.  But, don't get me wrong, I loved Victoria Beckham's Navy Croc Daffodile's that she wore to the Royal Wedding, but a crocodile ankle boot just seems way too much.
> *4) Leopard:* Definitely for a Leopard loving type of gal! I love leopard and love my Daffodile's in Leopard, so I put myself on the wait list for these as well! I am always looking for my next leopard ankle boot and these remind me of a sexed-up version of the Clichy Boot!
> *5) Black Suede: * A happy medium between kid and patent leather, these rank number 2 in my book for being second most wearable, classic, and timeless. The only downfall to suede being is that it can sometimes be high maintenance and has to be treated often to protect against damage to the outdoor elements--especially in the Fall/Winter! If you live somewhere that has a long winter season and experiences all the weather harshness of winter, and are rough on your shoes, this would not be a leather combo I would recommend. But, I am by no means trying to downplay suede! Suede has all the richness of leather, is a very luxe material in my opinion, and is the perfect accessory to all of your fall/winter ensembles!
> 
> 
> Sorry that was so lengthy, I really hope the information I was able to provide helps in your decision making process!
> 
> XOXO.


Please clarify   Iwas told by the Robertson store that Daffodile bootie will not come in patent leatherr. Is it true? If not what store will be getting them?

Thankssssss


----------



## 318Platinum

eldebrang said:


> Please clarify   Iwas told by the Robertson store that Daffodile bootie will not come in patent leatherr. Is it true? If not what store will be getting them?
> 
> Thankssssss



I'm not sure about the Patent, but now, i'm a little pissed, because an SA told me today that the Daff Booty that I wishlisted isn't Kid leather, it's Calf!!! Kinda upset at that, but she says she doesn't know for sure!! Get it together, Dallas!!!!! lol  Let me know what you find about the Patent Leather.


----------



## chacci1

eldebrang said:


> Please clarify   Iwas told by the Robertson store that Daffodile bootie will not come in patent leatherr. Is it true? If not what store will be getting them?
> 
> Thankssssss





I have seen pics of the calf leather, suede, leopard and crocodile.  I do not remember seeing the patent.  Call Horatio...they will be able to clear it all up for you!


----------



## gymangel812

PeepToe said:


> I would die for these in an Alti or LP!!! I really want to see the red/red spikes!


I want them too in lp or alti but I think they are only coming in pigalle. I emailed several boutiques and they only know about black/black in those styles  maybe someone else has heard diFferently.


----------



## hazeltt

aoqtpi said:


> If you find a pair, please let me know if you have any difficulties having them shipped to Canada. I'm lusting over for these as well, especially at that price!



PM'ed you!


----------



## BionicNY

When is the alti black on on black out?


----------



## pixiesparkle

hazeltt said:


> PM'ed you!



Oh I'd like to know where you found them as well please!!


----------



## carlinha

pixiesparkle said:


> Oh I'd like to know where you found them as well please!!




if you looked a few pages back on this thread, i listed which boutiques were getting them... but will you be able to import it into Oz?


----------



## pixiesparkle

carlinha said:


> if you looked a few pages back on this thread, i listed which boutiques were getting them... but will you be able to import it into Oz?



I called Oz customs and CITES people to get a clear answer whether I can get python shoes mailed to me here and got different answers..some said yes, some no..it's almost like they don't have a clue! I will call again to check because they did say some species on the endangered are protected but if these shoes arent made of those then they can pass. Some oz ladies have gotten them before so I think there must be a way.


----------



## pixiesparkle

carlinha said:


> here's the list of Watersnake styles for FW11:
> 
> Bambou 140 (also coming in indigo and camel)
> Bianca 140 (indigo and camel also)
> Fifi 100 (indigo and camel too)
> Ron Ron 85 (also indigo, camel, chartereuse and black)
> Yolanda 120 (also indigo and camel)
> 
> Indigo WS opaco:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amethyste WS opaco:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i don't have pics of the camel, chartreuse or black


Thanks so much for these pics *Carlinha*!! You always have great intel! The indigo is beautiful!!


----------



## QueenOfHeels

eldebrang said:


> Please clarify  Iwas told by the Robertson store that Daffodile bootie will not come in patent leatherr. Is it true? If not what store will be getting them?
> 
> Thankssssss


 
Hi *eldebrang*! I e-mailed my SA late last night and asked her to kindly clarify if the Daf Booty will be coming in Black Patent Leather in addition to the Calf, Suede, and Leopard. I have yet to hear back, but as soon as I do hear back from her I will follow-up with you ASAP!


----------



## carlinha

pixiesparkle said:


> Thanks so much for these pics *Carlinha*!! You always have great intel! The indigo is beautiful!!



you're welcome!  i hope you can find a way to get them to Oz, because they are gorgeous!  what about the sydney boutique, will it be carrying them?


----------



## carlinha

i wanted to post pics on here in case anyone was interested or curious about this style.  i ended up returning it because i wasn't 100% in love, but i think it's very cute and quirky.... but definitely not for everyone.

but anyway, here is the *Bibi Nairobi, at Nordstrom now for $995*


----------



## QueenOfHeels

carlinha said:


> i wanted to post pics on here in case anyone was interested or curious about this style. i ended up returning it because i wasn't 100% in love, but i think it's very cute and quirky.... but definitely not for everyone.
> 
> but anyway, here is the *Bibi Nairobi, at Nordstrom now for $995*


 
Absolutely gorgeous *Carlinha*!! They look simply stunning on you!  

Thanks for the mod pics!


----------



## Elise499

I love your Bibi *Carlinha*, they are so pretty !


----------



## rdgldy

I really do like them!!!


----------



## carlinha

QueenOfHeels said:


> Absolutely gorgeous *Carlinha*!! They look simply stunning on you!
> 
> Thanks for the mod pics!





Elise499 said:


> I love your Bibi *Carlinha*, they are so pretty !





rdgldy said:


> I really do like them!!!



thank you darlings but i returned them yesterday... there are other things i want more.


----------



## pixiesparkle

carlinha said:


> you're welcome!  i hope you can find a way to get them to Oz, because they are gorgeous!  what about the sydney boutique, will it be carrying them?


AFAIK Sydney boutique doesn't have any python on their order list, only watersnake which will come in Bianca. Even if they do carry them, I suspect they will mark up the price a lot for python like they did the Batiks which is nearly 3k here..I just can't digest the price tag 


carlinha said:


> i wanted to post pics on here in case anyone was interested or curious about this style.  i ended up returning it because i wasn't 100% in love, but i think it's very cute and quirky.... but definitely not for everyone.
> 
> but anyway, here is the *Bibi Nairobi, at Nordstrom now for $995*



ohh these are very cute indeed but I don't see myself wearing them either..It will be quite difficult to match with what I usually wear. Which pair are you getting now that you've returned these?


----------



## vuittongirl82

Dessye said:


> Oh yeah, I didn't even look at the price!    Sometimes department stores are less than boutiques I guess...





carlinha said:


> here's the list of Watersnake styles for FW11:
> 
> Bambou 140 (also coming in indigo and camel)
> Bianca 140 (indigo and camel also)
> Fifi 100 (indigo and camel too)
> Ron Ron 85 (also indigo, camel, chartereuse and black)
> Yolanda 120 (also indigo and camel)
> 
> Indigo WS opaco:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amethyste WS opaco:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i don't have pics of the camel, chartreuse or black



You are awesome! Do you know which boutique would be receiving the camel/indigo bianca?


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

... I'm confused by the new Harlequin Daffodile that was just posted for the Fall collection. I WANT to like it but I can't imagine it being versatile. That's too much shoe to make it so decorative, IMO


----------



## PeepToe

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> ... I'm confused by the new Harlequin Daffodile that was just posted for the Fall collection. I WANT to like it but I can't imagine it being versatile. That's too much shoe to make it so decorative, IMO



That shoe is not versatile. I sort of like it...but I agree that it's just to much shoe. 

Now, wasn't there a shoe somewhere that was "strassed" in those eyes as a joke? I can't imagine anyone actually wearing those


----------



## carlinha

pixiesparkle said:


> AFAIK Sydney boutique doesn't have any python on their order list, only watersnake which will come in Bianca. Even if they do carry them, I suspect they will mark up the price a lot for python like they did the Batiks which is nearly 3k here..I just can't digest the price tag
> 
> ohh these are very cute indeed but I don't see myself wearing them either..It will be quite difficult to match with what I usually wear. Which pair are you getting now that you've returned these?



damn 3K!    yeah that is a tremendous markup... good luck in trying to figure out how to get python into Oz *pixie*!  i have a few goodies coming my way, not just CLs 



vuittongirl82 said:


> You are awesome! Do you know which boutique would be receiving the camel/indigo bianca?



oh sorry *vuittongirl*, i did not ask specifically about the bianca, but you should email the boutiques to see who is carrying it.



SchnauzerCrazy said:


> ... I'm confused by the new Harlequin Daffodile that was just posted for the Fall collection. I WANT to like it but I can't imagine it being versatile. That's too much shoe to make it so decorative, IMO



i kinda like it :shame:


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

carlinha said:


> i kinda like it :shame:



the problem is that I do too 

The only way I can see myself wearing them is if whatever is on top is all black or all brown - otherwise, I'm afraid it would be too busy given how much presence the Daff has. That said, I'd still buy it so long as it's not $5k or something ridiculous (to my budget) like that - I wonder if that is made up of exotic skins or embossed leather?


----------



## carlinha

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> the problem is that I do too
> 
> The only way I can see myself wearing them is if whatever is on top is all black or all brown - otherwise, I'm afraid it would be too busy given how much presence the Daff has. That said, I'd still buy it so long as it's not $5k or something ridiculous (to my budget) like that - I wonder if that is made up of exotic skins or embossed leather?



i think it looks like python... you know the thing with CL is that he comes out with shoes that when we first see the stock pics, we're like EWWWW (my reaction when i saw the daffodile!)  but then seeing them on modeled becomes a whole different story, and then it's like MUST HAVE!!!!


----------



## pixiesparkle

vuittongirl82 said:


> You are awesome! Do you know which boutique would be receiving the camel/indigo bianca?


I'm not *Carlinha* but boutique St.Honore, Selfridges and boutique Motcomb will be receiving the Camel WS Bianca. The indigo and Amethyste WS Bianca will be available at Selfridges also.


----------



## pixiesparkle

I'm having a deja vu moment with this style! It looks very similar to a pair of Fendi that I nearly purchase last year..except for the thin metal heel ofcourse...The blue Metalipp posted in the Fall styles thread is gorg as well  now I have to decide if I like that or the leopard one more..


----------



## 318Platinum

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> the problem is that I do too
> 
> The only way I can see myself wearing them is if whatever is on top is all black or all brown - otherwise, I'm afraid it would be too busy given how much presence the Daff has. That said, I'd still buy it so long as it's not $5k or something ridiculous (to my budget) like that - I wonder if that is made up of exotic skins or embossed leather?





I haven't even seen this Daffodile that you all are talking about, BUT I remember talking to an SA at the Dallas boutique about the Daffodiles that are coming for the Fall/winter collection, and she was telling me that there is a daff that is coming out that is for a very select few people. it has feathers, and such on it, very standoutish and it is (can't remember the exact number) $2,450? I know she said $2000, I just don't remember the rest of it. Do one of you have a photo of these Daffodiles, because I really want to see them. I do know that they are a few hundred less than 3 grand. HTH


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

318Platinum said:


> I haven't even seen this Daffodile that you all are talking about, BUT I remember talking to an SA at the Dallas boutique about the Daffodiles that are coming for the Fall/winter collection, and she was telling me that there is a daff that is coming out that is for a very select few people. it has feathers, and such on it, very standoutish and it is (can't remember the exact number) $2,450? I know she said $2000, I just don't remember the rest of it. Do one of you have a photo of these Daffodiles, because I really want to see them. I do know that they are a few hundred less than 3 grand. HTH



I don't know which one you're referencing (I'm guessing the Winter Trash Daff?) but I suggest you check out the Fall 2011 New Styles Thread for more info


----------



## carlinha

318Platinum said:


> I haven't even seen this Daffodile that you all are talking about, BUT I remember talking to an SA at the Dallas boutique about the Daffodiles that are coming for the Fall/winter collection, and she was telling me that there is a daff that is coming out that is for a very select few people. it has feathers, and such on it, very standoutish and it is (can't remember the exact number) $2,450? I know she said $2000, I just don't remember the rest of it. Do one of you have a photo of these Daffodiles, because I really want to see them. I do know that they are a few hundred less than 3 grand. HTH



sounds like the Daffodile Brode





but we were talking about this Daffodile patchwork python one:


----------



## 318Platinum

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> I don't know which one you're referencing (I'm guessing the Winter Trash Daff?) but I suggest you check out the Fall 2011 New Styles Thread for more info



I thought that you all were talking about the same Daffodile that a SA was talking to me about. I think that you all are, because she didn't tell me the name. Thanks for the link, *SCrazy*!! It may have been the Brodee, but I didn't see any feathers on that pic, so i'm not sure. Do you have a pic of the Harlequin Daffodile?


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

318Platinum said:


> I thought that you all were talking about the same Daffodile that a SA was talking to me about. I think that you all are, because she didn't tell me the name. Thanks for the link, *SCrazy*!! It may have been the Brodee, but I didn't see any feathers on that pic, so i'm not sure. Do you have a pic of the Harlequin Daffodile?



same thread babe, last post... I called it the Harlequin but it could be called anything. It's the one that's the patchwork pattern of brown and black

EDIT: or just look at the photos Carlinha posted above


----------



## pixiesparkle

318Platinum said:


> I thought that you all were talking about the same Daffodile that a SA was talking to me about. I think that you all are, because she didn't tell me the name. Thanks for the link, *SCrazy*!! It may have been the Brodee, but I didn't see any feathers on that pic, so i'm not sure. Do you have a pic of the Harlequin Daffodile?



I think the Harlequin Daffodile that the ladies here were talking about is the python patchwork Daff that *Carlinha* posted under the Daff Brodee


----------



## 318Platinum

carlinha said:


> sounds like the Daffodile Brode
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but we were talking about this Daffodile patchwork python one:



WOW *Carlinha*!! The patchwork ones are Beautiful, but I'm not entirely sure how someone would work that into their wardrobe, unless they will wear some Very simple clothing? and I mean like a pair of jeans and a tank top or t-shirt or something of the sort? lol


----------



## 318Platinum

pixiesparkle said:


> I think the Harlequin Daffodile that the ladies here were talking about is the python patchwork Daff that *Carlinha* posted under the Daff Brodee



Yeah, I saw the photos Carlinha posted after I posted the comment, lol. It's stunning, but how would one wear it? I think I would get it and challenge myself to come up with something, lol. Being that I am new to Loubies, I think I better just build up my shoe collection a little first, before I start making big splashes like these daffs!!


----------



## carlinha

318Platinum said:


> WOW *Carlinha*!! The patchwork ones are Beautiful, but I'm not entirely sure how someone would work that into their wardrobe, unless they will wear some Very simple clothing? and I mean like a pair of jeans and a tank top or t-shirt or something of the sort? lol



i know right?!  it's so unusual but i am strangely drawn to it!  i think the key would be neutral clothing totally!  but i think one could make it work!  definitely love this more than the daff brode which are just too out there even for me


----------



## 318Platinum

carlinha said:


> i know right?!  it's so unusual but i am strangely drawn to it!  i think the key would be neutral clothing totally!  but i think one could make it work!  definitely love this more than the daff brode which are just too out there even for me



Oh yes, totally!!! The Brodee is, well..... lol. The other Daff is actually, to me, more subdued than the Brodee. And yes, neutrals, IMO would work very well with these beauties!! My thoughts EXACTLY!! I'm actually getting a little excited over here now!! lol


----------



## carlinha

318Platinum said:


> Oh yes, totally!!! The Brodee is, well..... lol. The other Daff is actually, to me, more subdued than the Brodee. And yes, neutrals, IMO would work very well with these beauties!! My thoughts EXACTLY!!* I'm actually getting a little excited over here now!! *lol


 me too!


----------



## 318Platinum

carlinha said:


> me too!



, so, does anyone have any info on this delectable beauty?? I think I want to find out about this Daff a little bit more. I wonder what the price is? If it is indeed Exotic, then I know we are at least talking close or a little more than $2,000. I wonder if it comes in my size??? Hmmmmmmm..............


----------



## Redsolecollect

Does anyone know who will carry this style and in what colors?? :O officially an ultimate hg of mine!


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

carlinha said:


> thank you darlings but i returned them yesterday... there are other things i want more.



OMG, i was just to comment and tell you that i really didn't feel the Nairobi Bibi.. Its not you Carla.. Sorry for this but after my experience with your choices.. i just felt that this pair will not satisfy your good taste


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

carlinha said:


> sounds like the Daffodile Brode
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but we were talking about this Daffodile patchwork python one:



I love both .. still preferring the Daf. Brodee since the color combinations are more wearable to me..
BUT .. that patchwork art is just Breathtaking ! 
I wish the phy. patchwork come in other color combo..
I am not feeling myself wearing this yellow


----------



## vuittongirl82

pixiesparkle said:


> I'm not *Carlinha* but boutique St.Honore, Selfridges and boutique Motcomb will be receiving the Camel WS Bianca. The indigo and Amethyste WS Bianca will be available at Selfridges also.


 
London is kind of far.  I live in Indonesia, but I travel to U.S. frequently. Any idea where to get them in States? Thank's Pixiesparkle!


----------



## Clooky001

carlinha said:


> sounds like the Daffodile Brode
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but we were talking about this Daffodile patchwork python one:



I'm still confused about the brode but the patchwork Daf will be mine, I love it so much more than any of the fall styles & I will wear it with loads, it will fit right in with my closet!  I've had my SA hunting for this style since the trunk show but noone in the uk are due to receive it!  I'm still waiting for my Paris SA to get back to me & if they don't have it I'm happy to hop on a plane & take a nice weekend break to were every this shoe is! Crazy I no but I LOVE it  x


----------



## chloe speaks

carlinha said:


> sounds like the Daffodile Brode
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but we were talking about this Daffodile patchwork python one:







Clooky001 said:


> I'm still confused about the brode but the patchwork Daf will be mine, I love it so much more than any of the fall styles & I will wear it with loads, it will fit right in with my closet! I've had my SA hunting for this style since the trunk show but noone in the uk are due to receive it!  I'm still waiting for my Paris SA to get back to me & if they don't have it I'm happy to hop on a plane & take a nice weekend break to were every this shoe is! Crazy I no but I LOVE it  x



I'm with *Clooky *and *Carlinha *on this one. I LUV this style, and i have totally been sitting on the sidelines as far as the Daff styles. I don't know what it is about this "Harlequin" style but I'm _crazy drawn to this shoe_.

I think it would go with all kinds of sleek singular color outfits myself, black or nude especially.


----------



## surlygirl

thanks for posting the harlequin daff pic, *carlinha*!!! loves.

also, can't wait to see the camel python!!! i would love an exotic nude shoe.


----------



## NANI1972

Does anyone know what shipping service Selfridges uses to ship to the U.S.? Thanks!


----------



## jenayb

What is this, when is it coming, where is it going, and why is it not in my closet right now?!   

* 8 Mignons chartreuse*







Look at the Glitter York detailing! I'm in lurve!!!


----------



## sammix3

jenaywins said:


> What is this, when is it coming, where is it going, and why is it not in my closet right now?!
> 
> * 8 Mignons chartreuse*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at the Glitter York detailing! I'm in lurve!!!




It's super cute! And yes the glitter York detailing.. wow!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

Clooky001 said:


> I'm still confused about the brode but the patchwork Daf will be mine, I love it so much more than any of the fall styles & I will wear it with loads, it will fit right in with my closet!  I've had my SA hunting for this style since the trunk show but noone in the uk are due to receive it!  I'm still waiting for my Paris SA to get back to me & if they don't have it I'm happy to hop on a plane & take a nice weekend break to were every this shoe is! Crazy I no but I LOVE it  x



update date us addicts if/when you find it and where


----------



## FlipDiver

Is Decollete coming out in any new colors/materials?


----------



## Cityfashionista

carlinha said:


> sounds like the Daffodile Brode
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but we were talking about this Daffodile patchwork python one:



 I need that patchwork Daf!  Why did I see this? :cry:
Do you know who's getting that Daf?


----------



## Clooky001

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> update date us addicts if/when you find it and where



Will do &#57430; hopefully their sleeping in their snug box somewhere waiting to be found! Hehheh


----------



## Cityfashionista

Clooky001 said:


> I'm still confused about the brode but the patchwork Daf will be mine, I love it so much more than any of the fall styles & I will wear it with loads, it will fit right in with my closet!  I've had my SA hunting for this style since the trunk show but noone in the uk are due to receive it!  I'm still waiting for my Paris SA to get back to me & if they don't have it I'm happy to hop on a plane & take a nice weekend break to were every this shoe is! Crazy I no but I LOVE it  x



So much for my ban! 

Please let me know when you find this dreamy Daf!

I will do the same.


----------



## carlinha

i'll make sure to let you all know any intel i find about the patchwork python Daff!  let me know too whatever you guys find out!


----------



## Clooky001

Cityfashionista said:


> So much for my ban!
> 
> Please let me know when you find this dreamy Daf!
> 
> I will do the same.



Heheh...this shoe is well worth breaking that ban for! It's so stunning my UHG...ever!!

Yes def will update you if/when I find her..  One of us must.. Heheh &#58389;
x


----------



## Cityfashionista

carlinha said:


> i'll make sure to let you all know any intel i find about the patchwork python Daff!  let me know too whatever you guys find out!



 I'm on the hunt!


----------



## Cityfashionista

Clooky001 said:


> Heheh...this shoe is well worth breaking that ban for! It's so stunning my UHG...ever!!
> 
> Yes def will update you if/when I find her..  One of us must.. Heheh &#58389;
> x




 That Daf is mine! I just need to find her.

I hope she doesn't cost too much but she has to come home to be with her Daf LD sisters.


----------



## Clooky001

Cityfashionista said:


> That Daf is mine! I just need to find her.
> 
> I hope she doesn't cost too much but she has to come home to be with her Daf LD sisters.



I've got a bad feeling theres a hefty price tag attached to her  

Yes she must live with her sisters!! Heheh x


----------



## Cityfashionista

Clooky001 said:


> I've got a bad feeling theres a hefty price tag attached to her
> 
> Yes she must live with her sisters!! Heheh x



Yeah I think she's an expensive lil Diva too.

I just hope she doesn't hit over the 2k mark because if she does she'll be admired from afar. :cry:


----------



## Clooky001

Cityfashionista said:


> Yeah I think she's an expensive lil Diva too.
> 
> I just hope she doesn't hit over the 2k mark because if she does she'll be admired from afar. :cry:



Vegas just emailed me
"Hi,
I just checked with all our boutiques in the us and this particular fabrication is not Available the shoe is called daffodil, and we are to receive it 
Thank you again for shopping with us"

Then 2seconds later got this;
"Yes ---------- not available in the patchwork
Thank you for shopping with us"

So noone in the UK or US are set to get this shoe!! &#57432;


----------



## Cityfashionista

Clooky001 said:


> Vegas just emailed me
> "Hi,
> I just checked with all our boutiques in the us and this particular fabrication is not Available the shoe is called daffodil, and we are to receive it
> Thank you again for shopping with us"
> 
> Then 2seconds later got this;
> "Yes ---------- not available in the patchwork
> Thank you for shopping with us"
> 
> So noone in the UK or US are set to get this shoe!! &#57432;



 That's not right! 

I've wanted that shoe all of my life! 

Every year I play that song Christmas shoes & shoe DH a shoe that i believe the song was written about.

 I know that song was written about that Patchwork Daf! 

It's my death bed shoe!


----------



## jenayb

jenaywins said:


> What is this, when is it coming, where is it going, and why is it not in my closet right now?!
> 
> * 8 Mignons chartreuse*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at the Glitter York detailing! I'm in lurve!!!



For anyone besides me who is interested.... 

Price point for this style is $1195. 

This will come in black, red, amethyste, and chartreuse. 

Vegas will be receiving the red and black colourways.


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

jenaywins said:


> For anyone besides me who is interested....
> 
> This will come in black, red, amethyste, and chartreuse.
> 
> Vegas will be receiving the red and black colourways.



it will be gorgeous in amethyste IMO but every time I see that many thin straps, all I can think about are the blisters I'll have at the end of the night


----------



## jenayb

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> it will be gorgeous in amethyste IMO but every time I see that many thin straps, all I can think about are the blisters I'll have at the end of the night



Suede is a very kind material.


----------



## PeepToe

jenaywins said:


> For anyone besides me who is interested....
> 
> Price point for this style is $1195.
> 
> This will come in black, red, amethyste, and chartreuse.
> 
> Vegas will be receiving the red and black colourways.



Oh, I can't wait to see these in red!


----------



## carlinha

i hate when photos of shoes get leaked out that are only for press or whatever, and will not be produced for the general public.  it is such a TEASE!!!!


----------



## PeepToe

carlinha said:


> i hate when photos of shoes get leaked out that are only for press or whatever, and will not be produced for the general public.  it is such a TEASE!!!!



Which ones??


----------



## carlinha

jenaywins said:


> For anyone besides me who is interested....
> 
> Price point for this style is $1195.
> 
> This will come in black, red, amethyste, and chartreuse.
> 
> Vegas will be receiving the red and black colourways.



here's the amethyste version







SchnauzerCrazy said:


> it will be gorgeous in amethyste IMO but every time I see that many thin straps, all I can think about are the blisters I'll have at the end of the night



not to mention crazy toe overhang ala kristin cavallari :lolots:


----------



## carlinha

PeepToe said:


> Which ones??



the daffodile patchwork python! 

and the yellow croc daffodiles also while we're at it!!! :censor:

or the Burlesque shoe that Christina Aguilera wore in the movie!!!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

carlinha said:


> here's the amethyste version
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *not to mention crazy toe overhang ala kristin cavallari* :lolots:



... I know that CL shoes are quite sexy in their own right but that right there is WALKING SEX!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

carlinha said:


> *the daffodile patchwork python*!
> 
> and the yellow croc daffodiles also while we're at it!!! :censor:
> 
> or the Burlesque shoe that Christina Aguilera wore in the movie!!!



they're not making them?! Now that we've all got our hopes up?


----------



## jenayb

carlinha said:


> here's the amethyste version
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not to mention crazy toe overhang ala kristin cavallari :lolots:



I like the amethyste, but I'm just a sucker for that chartreuse. 

I've been waiting for something "delicate" and open toe to come around; for me, the Daf, Ron Ron, etc was too much shoe for this colour, KWIM? Anyhow, thanks for posting babe! 

And no thanks for posting Kristin's gnarly overhang!


----------



## carlinha

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> ... I know that CL shoes are quite sexy in their own right but that right there is WALKING SEX!



:lolots::lolots::lolots:


----------



## carlinha

jenaywins said:


> I like the amethyste, but I'm just a sucker for that chartreuse.
> 
> I've been waiting for something "delicate" and open toe to come around; for me, the Daf, Ron Ron, etc was too much shoe for this colour, KWIM? Anyhow, thanks for posting babe!
> 
> And no thanks for posting Kristin's gnarly overhang!



 you're welcome!  i totally know what you mean though about the delicate strappy open toe shoe... i have my eye on the amethyste 120 version myself


----------



## jenayb

carlinha said:


> you're welcome!  i totally know what you mean though about the delicate strappy open toe shoe... i have my eye on the amethyste 120 version myself





I'll be curious to see the top of the shoe... I wonder what all the intricacies of those straps look like...


----------



## carlinha

jenaywins said:


> I'll be curious to see the top of the shoe... I wonder what all the intricacies of those straps look like...



here's a semi-top view of the shoe i have:


----------



## jenayb

carlinha said:


> here's a semi-top view of the shoe i have:





Oh! I have so many thoughts right now - let me try to get them all out! 

1. Ok, so it comes in a 120/no platform variation as well!? Woot!
2. Thanks for posting, for some reason I knew you'd have that pic!!
3. WOW!


----------



## carlinha

jenaywins said:


> Oh! I have so many thoughts right now - let me try to get them all out!
> 
> 1. Ok, so it comes in a 120/no platform variation as well!? Woot!
> 2. Thanks for posting, for some reason I knew you'd have that pic!!
> 3. WOW!



lol yes it comes in 120 (with a teeny platform like the lady claude) and 150... i was debating between the two heel heights for a while but i think i am finally settled on the 120.... something about the 120 heel height makes it more delicate and ladylike, which i think is what this strappy style needs.  and the pitch of the 120 is super sexy.  but that's just me of course.  i think the 150 is amazing as well!  a very difficult decision!  (the 120 is $1095)


----------



## jenayb

carlinha said:


> lol yes it comes in 120 (with a teeny platform like the lady claude) and 150... i was debating between the two heel heights for a while but i think i am finally settled on the 120.... something about the 120 heel height makes it more delicate and ladylike, which i think is what this strappy style needs.  and the pitch of the 120 is super sexy.  but that's just me of course.  i think the 150 is amazing as well!  a very difficult decision!  (the 120 is $1095)



I hope that the Chartreuse comes in the 120... I think you are right. The silhouette of this shoe definitely is more delicate and ladylike in the 120, and I think we all have enough 150mm at this point, right?


----------



## carlinha

jenaywins said:


> I hope that the Chartreuse comes in the 120... I think you are right. The silhouette of this shoe definitely is more delicate and ladylike in the 120, and I think we all have enough 150mm at this point, right?



yeah my thoughts exactly!  i am so glad you agree babe!  i am sure it will come in chartreuse!  if i find anything i will let you know.


----------



## jenayb

carlinha said:


> yeah my thoughts exactly!  i am so glad you agree babe!  i am sure it will come in chartreuse!  if i find anything i will let you know.


----------



## LavenderIce

jenaywins said:


> For anyone besides me who is interested....
> 
> Price point for this style is $1195.
> 
> This will come in black, red, amethyste, and chartreuse.
> 
> Vegas will be receiving the red and black colourways.



NM will get the 120mm in black and amethyste.  As stated by *carlinha* earlier the price point is $1095.



FlipDiver said:


> Is Decollete coming out in any new colors/materials?



I only asked about this color--it will come in burgundy metal patent.  Apparently, it's darker than the rouge metal patent.


----------



## Chris_Jessica_1

carlinha said:


> but we were talking about this Daffodile patchwork python one:



Amazing colours and design!! cant wait to see some celebs in these.... and the queen of heels mrs.Beckham!!!


----------



## PetitColibri

does anyone knows if the ALTI with Silver Spikes are still available anywhere and in which heel height ?
I read something about Miami having them ?
can someone confirm/help ?

(I emailed every boutique in Europe and none have them (or they haven't answered me yet)


----------



## NANI1972

PetitColibri said:


> does anyone knows if the ALTI with Silver Spikes are still available anywhere and in which heel height ?
> I read something about Miami having them ?
> can someone confirm/help ?
> 
> (I emailed every boutique in Europe and none have them (or they haven't answered me yet)


  Send an email to Samantha at CL CS. She can do a system search in the U.S. and tell you if they are available anywhere.

customerserviceboutiquesus@christianlouboutin.fr


----------



## PetitColibri

NANI1972 said:


> Send an email to Samantha at CL CS. She can do a system search in the U.S. and tell you if they are available anywhere.
> 
> customerserviceboutiquesus@christianlouboutin.fr




thanks ! I just did fingers crossed


----------



## NANI1972

PetitColibri said:


> thanks ! I just did fingers crossed


 Good luck! Hope you find them.


----------



## jenayb

LavenderIce said:


> NM will get the 120mm in black and amethyste. As stated by *carlinha* earlier the price point is $1095.


 
Thanks, sweet pea!


----------



## KarenBorter

Man I have been staying off the forums because there are simply too many temptations LOL ... The more I see it the more I think I am going to "need" the Bibi and the Daffy ... as well as the Maggie I have on order ...


----------



## Stilts

NANI1972 said:


> *GASP*




Yes! Gasp! Love!!!


----------



## eldebrang

QueenOfHeels said:


> Hi *eldebrang*! I e-mailed my SA late last night and asked her to kindly clarify if the Daf Booty will be coming in Black Patent Leather in addition to the Calf, Suede, and Leopard. I have yet to hear back, but as soon as I do hear back from her I will follow-up with you ASAP!




Thankss


----------



## PeepToe

The Alti spikes are now available on the ecommerce site!


----------



## Hipployta

After all the trouble I went thru to get Selfridges in London to transfer the Pampa 150 to Brown Thomas in Dublin they go and post it on the e-comm.

Meh, at least mine are about $200 cheaper. 

*sigh*


----------



## Hipployta

It double posted...don't know why


----------



## jenayb

Hipployta said:


> It double posted...don't know why



tPF is having server issues right now.


----------



## Hipployta

Ah...I'm looking at the e-comm and is it just me or are these price points trending higher in a kind of insane fashion?


----------



## jenayb

Hipployta said:


> Ah...I'm looking at the e-comm and is it just me or are these price points trending higher in a kind of insane fashion?


----------



## Hipployta

jenaywins said:


>



Seriously, I am totally regretting not getting the Python Batik Bianca when I look at these price points for Pre-Fall/Fall/Winter 2011.


----------



## Nolia

KarenBorter said:


> Man I have been staying off the forums because there are simply too many temptations LOL ... The more I see it the more I think I am going to "need" the Bibi and the Daffy ... as well as the Maggie I have on order ...



When I first saw a Daff, I went "ew"... now I think they're kind of hot... borderline contemplating on getting them.  I fear that the more photos that I see of them, the more I will fall to the dark side...


----------



## jenayb

Hipployta said:


> Seriously, I am totally regretting not getting the Python Batik Bianca when I look at these price points for Pre-Fall/Fall/Winter 2011.



There are still two Batik styles left on eComm - potentially more if you're willing to call around.

TBH, there aren't a lot of styles I really push. I have very odd taste, and I'm well aware of this, so when I love something I rarely recommend it to others as I know it's probably just a love affair between me personally and the shoe - no one else. 

That being said, if you do not jump on a Batik style, you will regret it. The Batik is so very stunning IRL.....


----------



## Hipployta

jenaywins said:


> There are still two Batik styles left on eComm - potentially more if you're willing to call around.
> 
> TBH, there aren't a lot of styles I really push. I have very odd taste, and I'm well aware of this, so when I love something I rarely recommend it to others as I know it's probably just a love affair between me personally and the shoe - no one else.
> 
> That being said, if you do not jump on a Batik style, you will regret it. The Batik is so very stunning IRL.....



I've been looking at the ones on e-comm but I'm not a fan of either shoe style. I sent emails out but have yet to receive a response which is REALLY odd.  I tried calling but e-comm was BUSY today so I'll try again tomorrow. 

I has grown on me and now I want it LOL


----------



## jenayb

Hipployta said:


> I've been looking at the ones on e-comm but I'm not a fan of either shoe style. I sent emails out but have yet to receive a response which is REALLY odd.  I tried calling but e-comm was BUSY today so I'll try again tomorrow.
> 
> I has grown on me and now I want it LOL



The No Prive is much more amazing in person, trust me. I tried it on at the LV boutique when the Batik first came out.

I have the Pigalle 120 and.... All I can say is... Wow. Don't discount that style.


----------



## Hipployta

jenaywins said:


> The No Prive is much more amazing in person, trust me. I tried it on at the LV boutique when the Batik first came out.
> 
> I have the Pigalle 120 and.... All I can say is... Wow. Don't discount that style.



I tried on the Pigalle in black spike and I was only standing in them for 30 seconds before my toes starting cramping...so probably not

The No Prive...this is something I want in full coverage so I can fully enjoy the design


----------



## NY_Mami

New Daf's???...


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

NY_Mami said:


> New Daf's???...



We wish 

according to the tPF sleuths, those are just croc Daffs that are not going into production. If you visit the Celebrity thread, you can see a few of us have decided to take matters into our own hands by getting our hands on a few gators and finish the job ourselves


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

Hipployta said:


> I tried on the Pigalle in black spike and I was only standing in them for 30 seconds before my toes starting cramping...so probably not
> 
> The No Prive...this is something I want in full coverage so I can fully enjoy the design



*Dear Hipp*: I would recommend that you go for the No Prive or the Pigalle 100 if you find it as the Batik is such an incredible skin that you can get use of and match it with soooo many styles.
I was dying to get the Batik LP but now !
I feel so luckly coz i went with my Brain not my Heart and got the Batik HP.
I think the No Prive is such an amazing practical shoes that will never disappoint you !!

I totally agree with Jenay


----------



## Redsolecollect

Those alti spike are so juicy.


----------



## Hipployta

^SeDuCTive^ said:


> *Dear Hipp*: I would recommend that you go for the No Prive or the Pigalle 100 if you find it as the Batik is such an incredible skin that you can get use of and match it with soooo many styles.
> I was dying to get the Batik LP but now !
> I feel so luckly coz i went with my Brain not my Heart and got the Batik HP.
> I think the No Prive is such an amazing practical shoes that will never disappoint you !!
> 
> I totally agree with Jenay



Actually I'm not worried about heel height. I'm military so I only wear my shoes during leisure time. I'm not trying to get mileage out of them.


----------



## jeNYC

Now available at Madison 

ALTI PUMP 160 NAPPA SPIKES BLACK $1495

KASHA 150 KID BLACK SILVER $1595

DAFFODILE 160 KID BLACK $995

LADY DAF 160 KID BLACK $995

SUPER DOMBASLE 160 CALF CORK LUCIDO CHATAINGE $595 

SUPER DOMBASLE 160 VELVET CORK LUCIDO BLACK $595 

BAMBOU 140 GLITTER MINI BRONZE $795 

BIANCA 140 PATENT CALF NUDE $795 BIANCA 140 PATENT CALF BLACK $795 

NoPRIVE RICHE 120 SUEDE BURMA AURORA BOREALE $3695 

HYPER PRIVE 120 GLITTER MINI SPECCHIO CALF TOE NUDE $795 

HYPER PRIVE 120 GLITTER MINI PATENT CALF TOE BLACK $795 

VERY PRIVE 120 PONY LEOP MINI CHAD PATENT TOE LEOPARD $995 

VERY PRIVE 120 PATENT CALF NUDE $795 

VERY PRIVE 120 PATENT CALF BLACK $795 

COROCLIC 100 PATENT CALF CORK LUCIDO BLACK $595 

SIMPLE PUMP 70 PATENT NUDE $595 NEW PEANUT 70 PONY OPTICLINE BROWN $895 

MISTICA 60 METAL PATENT CALF BURGUNDY $595 

MISTICA 60 KID CUOIO HEEL BLACK $595 

AIOLI 45 CALF SPIKES BLACK $1495


----------



## Hipployta

jenaywins said:


> There are still two Batik styles left on eComm - potentially more if you're willing to call around.
> 
> TBH, there aren't a lot of styles I really push. I have very odd taste, and I'm well aware of this, so when I love something I rarely recommend it to others as I know it's probably just a love affair between me personally and the shoe - no one else.
> 
> That being said, if you do not jump on a Batik style, you will regret it. The Batik is so very stunning IRL.....





^SeDuCTive^ said:


> *Dear Hipp*: I would recommend that you go for the No Prive or the Pigalle 100 if you find it as the Batik is such an incredible skin that you can get use of and match it with soooo many styles.
> I was dying to get the Batik LP but now !
> I feel so luckly coz i went with my Brain not my Heart and got the Batik HP.
> I think the No Prive is such an amazing practical shoes that will never disappoint you !!
> 
> I totally agree with Jenay



LOL...BOTH have vanished off the CL page after I decided to just buy them and try them on


----------



## sammix3

I love the hyper prive mini glitter black and nude! What's the difference between specchio and patent?

Thanks so much for the pics jeNYC!


----------



## jeNYC

sammix3 said:


> I love the hyper prive mini glitter black and nude! What's the difference between specchio and patent?
> 
> Thanks so much for the pics jeNYC!


 
I think specchio has a mirror finish.


----------



## Hipployta

The more I look at the Dafs the more confused I am...if they are 160 why do they look so boxy?  Do the Magos look like that too but the two tone is throwing me off?


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

Hipployta said:


> The more I look at the Dafs the more confused I am...if they are 160 why do they look so boxy?  Do the Magos look like that too but the two tone is throwing me off?



the pitch is different -- because the platform is wider on the Daff, it feels like a much smaller heel and is extremely comfy, even for all-day wear


----------



## Hipployta

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> the pitch is different -- because the platform is wider on the Daff, it feels like a much smaller heel and is extremely comfy, even for all-day wear



I guess I'll try to order a pair and see.  I guess I'll go for my US TTS 38. *looks to call or email Madison*


----------



## Nolia

Those hyper prives remind me of the lady peeps in nude glitter~


----------



## Dessye

jeNYC said:


> I think specchio has a mirror finish.


 
And *MUCH* less durable.  Very easy to scratch and rubs off with wear (if the tip is specchio).


----------



## Dessye

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> the pitch is different -- because the platform is wider on the Daff, it feels like a much smaller heel and is extremely comfy, even for all-day wear


 
Although I don't own Daffs, the times I've tried them on it was just like walking in Rolandos, except for the greater risk of twisting the ankle if not careful


----------



## sammix3

So when they say patent calf toe and specchio toe, what type of leather is the rest of the shoe made out of?


----------



## 318Platinum

Okay, I don't know what is up with Robertson's phone, but am I calling a Fax or something???? lol. Madison already has the Kid Daffodile????!!! OMG< HOUSTON< WE HAVE A PROBLEM!!! I am more than sure that I can't get it in my size now if it is already in!! I thought they said it wouldn't be in till July-October?


----------



## Hipployta

Dessye said:


> Although I don't own Daffs, the times I've tried them on it was just like walking in Rolandos, except for the greater risk of twisting the ankle if not careful



My Rolandos and I aren't great friends due to sizing mistakes.

I'm not completely sold so I think I'll sit back and not buy them. I don't have a black kid Loubie but I have shoes in black patent and suede so I can deal. 

I need to think some more about these N. Prive Python Batiks anyway


----------



## Dessye

sammix3 said:


> So when they say patent calf toe and specchio toe, what type of leather is the rest of the shoe made out of?


 
It depends.  If they're different media, they will specify: for example, rose gold VP with gold specchio toe.  If you visit *Ashakes* collection thread, she has a drop-dead gorgeous pair of SO'd roccia python Jaws with silver specchio toe and heel


----------



## eldebrang

Hipployta said:


> I guess I'll try to order a pair and see.  I guess I'll go for my US TTS 38. *looks to call or email Madison*


Have you called for the watersnake 38 Dafs?


----------



## mishybelle

Nolia said:


> When I first saw a Daff, I went "ew"... now I think they're kind of hot... borderline contemplating on getting them. I fear that the more photos that I see of them, the more I will fall to the dark side...


 
My thoughts exactly on the Daffodile, Lady Daff and Daffy. Now I totally want a pair!! Might go the Lady Daff or Daffy route


----------



## mishybelle

jenaywins said:


> I hope that the Chartreuse comes in the 120... I think you are right. The silhouette of this shoe definitely is more delicate and ladylike in the 120, and I think we all have enough 150mm at this point, right?


 
Did someone say chartreuse??  Just the imagine the chratreuse piped in gold with that glitter york... I'm dying over here. I'd prefer a 150, but dang, that 120 is awesome too.


----------



## Hipployta

eldebrang said:


> Have you called for the watersnake 38 Dafs?



Called AND emailed...to no avail


----------



## sammix3

Dessye said:


> It depends.  If they're different media, they will specify: for example, rose gold VP with gold specchio toe.  If you visit *Ashakes* collection thread, she has a drop-dead gorgeous pair of SO'd roccia python Jaws with silver specchio toe and heel



Thanks for educating me dessye!


----------



## eldebrang

Hipployta said:


> Called AND emailed...to no avail



You mean you couldn't reach her and she could not find the size?


----------



## Hipployta

eldebrang said:


> You mean you couldn't reach her and she could not find the size?



Couldn't reach her via phone or email...I'm sure she'll get back to me eventually but now I'm thinking no Dafs *sigh*


----------



## jenayb

mishybelle said:


> Did someone say chartreuse??  Just the imagine the chratreuse piped in gold with that glitter york... I'm dying over here. I'd prefer a 150, but dang, that 120 is awesome too.


 
I would take either heel height!


----------



## eldebrang

Hipployta said:


> Couldn't reach her via phone or email...I'm sure she'll get back to me eventually but now I'm thinking no Dafs *sigh*



Oh wow. I am surprised. She is usually pretty responsive! Why did you give up on Dafss? I think every woman should at least own one


----------



## yazziestarr

i lurrrve those glitter HPs and I know I'm late to this but those patchwork python harlequin daffs....*drool*...there really is something incredibly attractive about them.


----------



## eldebrang

eldebrang said:


> Oh wow. I am surprised. She is usually pretty responsive! Why did you give up on Dafss? I think every woman should at least own one


Hiployta,

Se just called me and told me she had a problem with her iphone. She said she stil has 2 Daffodils in 38 if you are still interestedd...


----------



## 318Platinum

(A REPOST)  Okay, I don't know what is up with Robertson's phone, but am I calling a Fax or something???? lol. Madison already has the Kid Daffodile????!!! OMG< HOUSTON< WE HAVE A PROBLEM!!! I am more than sure that I can't get it in my size now if it is already in!! I thought they said it wouldn't be in till July-October?




jeNYC said:


> Now available at Madison
> 
> ALTI PUMP 160 NAPPA SPIKES BLACK $1495
> 
> KASHA 150 KID BLACK SILVER $1595
> 
> DAFFODILE 160 KID BLACK $995
> 
> LADY DAF 160 KID BLACK $995
> 
> SUPER DOMBASLE 160 CALF CORK LUCIDO CHATAINGE $595
> 
> SUPER DOMBASLE 160 VELVET CORK LUCIDO BLACK $595
> 
> BAMBOU 140 GLITTER MINI BRONZE $795
> 
> BIANCA 140 PATENT CALF NUDE $795 BIANCA 140 PATENT CALF BLACK $795
> 
> NoPRIVE RICHE 120 SUEDE BURMA AURORA BOREALE $3695
> 
> HYPER PRIVE 120 GLITTER MINI SPECCHIO CALF TOE NUDE $795
> 
> HYPER PRIVE 120 GLITTER MINI PATENT CALF TOE BLACK $795
> 
> VERY PRIVE 120 PONY LEOP MINI CHAD PATENT TOE LEOPARD $995
> 
> VERY PRIVE 120 PATENT CALF NUDE $795
> 
> VERY PRIVE 120 PATENT CALF BLACK $795
> 
> COROCLIC 100 PATENT CALF CORK LUCIDO BLACK $595
> 
> SIMPLE PUMP 70 PATENT NUDE $595 NEW PEANUT 70 PONY OPTICLINE BROWN $895
> 
> MISTICA 60 METAL PATENT CALF BURGUNDY $595
> 
> MISTICA 60 KID CUOIO HEEL BLACK $595
> 
> AIOLI 45 CALF SPIKES BLACK $1495


----------



## aoqtpi

jeNYC said:


> Now available at Madison
> 
> ALTI PUMP 160 NAPPA SPIKES BLACK $1495
> 
> KASHA 150 KID BLACK SILVER $1595
> 
> DAFFODILE 160 KID BLACK $995
> 
> LADY DAF 160 KID BLACK $995
> 
> SUPER DOMBASLE 160 CALF CORK LUCIDO CHATAINGE $595
> 
> SUPER DOMBASLE 160 VELVET CORK LUCIDO BLACK $595
> 
> BAMBOU 140 GLITTER MINI BRONZE $795
> 
> BIANCA 140 PATENT CALF NUDE $795 BIANCA 140 PATENT CALF BLACK $795
> 
> NoPRIVE RICHE 120 SUEDE BURMA AURORA BOREALE $3695
> 
> HYPER PRIVE 120 GLITTER MINI SPECCHIO CALF TOE NUDE $795
> 
> HYPER PRIVE 120 GLITTER MINI PATENT CALF TOE BLACK $795
> 
> VERY PRIVE 120 PONY LEOP MINI CHAD PATENT TOE LEOPARD $995
> 
> VERY PRIVE 120 PATENT CALF NUDE $795
> 
> VERY PRIVE 120 PATENT CALF BLACK $795
> 
> COROCLIC 100 PATENT CALF CORK LUCIDO BLACK $595
> 
> SIMPLE PUMP 70 PATENT NUDE $595 NEW PEANUT 70 PONY OPTICLINE BROWN $895
> 
> MISTICA 60 METAL PATENT CALF BURGUNDY $595
> 
> MISTICA 60 KID CUOIO HEEL BLACK $595
> 
> AIOLI 45 CALF SPIKES BLACK $1495




OMGOMGOMG the HP glitters! :hyperventilate:


----------



## GCGDanielle

Is that a red patent tip?


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^ hard to tell. Kind of looks like burgandy patent to me


----------



## Miss T.

aoqtpi said:


> OMGOMGOMG the HP glitters! :hyperventilate:



^^Me too!


----------



## GCGDanielle

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> ^^ hard to tell. Kind of looks like burgandy patent to me



Thank you!  Jeffrey confirmed that they are oxblood.  The ink isn't even dry on my customer agreement form.


----------



## Dessye

GCGDanielle said:


> Thank you! Jeffrey confirmed that they are oxblood. The ink isn't even dry on my customer agreement form.


----------



## carlinha

NY_Mami said:


> New Daf's???...



yeah i wish.  yellow croc daffodile.  will not be produced for the general public, press only shoe.  yes i already inquired.


----------



## laleeza

Hipployta said:


> I've been looking at the ones on e-comm but I'm not a fan of either shoe style. I sent emails out but have yet to receive a response which is REALLY odd.  I tried calling but e-comm was BUSY today so I'll try again tomorrow.
> 
> I has grown on me and now I want it LOL



madison had a 38.5 (I think) lady peep in batik a couple weeks ago....may be worth a call??


----------



## 318Platinum

carlinha said:


> yeah i wish.  yellow croc daffodile.  will not be produced for the general public, press only shoe.  yes i already inquired.



But can't you get it VIP ordered? I would imagine that you could do that. Think about it, you would be the ONLY person with that Daffodil!!!!   I just got on the waiting list at Robertson for the Daffodil In Kid leather, but they told me that they weren't able to tell me how many people were on the list before me, which rubbed me the wrong way, BUT I am also on the list for the Daff Bootie. I need advice. Do you think I should stick with the Daffodil, or go the Daff Booty route?? TIA


----------



## carlinha

318Platinum said:


> But can't you get it VIP ordered? I would imagine that you could do that. Think about it, you would be the ONLY person with that Daffodil!!!!



i wish!  but i don't have about 8K lying around right now.... need to go play the lotto!!!!


----------



## carlinha

318Platinum said:


> But can't you get it VIP ordered? I would imagine that you could do that. Think about it, you would be the ONLY person with that Daffodil!!!!   I just got on the waiting list at Robertson for the Daffodil In Kid leather, but they told me that they weren't able to tell me how many people were on the list before me, which rubbed me the wrong way, BUT I am also on the list for the Daff Bootie. I need advice. Do you think I should stick with the Daffodil, or go the Daff Booty route?? TIA



DAFFODILE HANDS DOWN!!!!!!!   if you had to pick one... get the daff booty later.... pump first!!!


----------



## 318Platinum

carlinha said:


> DAFFODILE HANDS DOWN!!!!!!!   if you had to pick one... get the daff booty later.... pump first!!!



LOL< yes, AND it would be my very FIRST Daffodil as well!!! I think the only reason I don't want the Booty is that I want a Daff pump first, plus I don't want a boot right now that is 6 1/2 inches tall. Thanks for you reassurance. Let's just hope I can fit it now!! lol


----------



## NY_Mami

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> We wish
> 
> according to the tPF sleuths, those are just croc Daffs that are not going into production. If you visit the Celebrity thread, you can see a few of us have decided to take matters into our own hands by getting our hands on a few gators and finish the job ourselves


 
I'mma ask did the Jade ones go into production???...


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

318Platinum said:


> But can't you get it VIP ordered? I would imagine that you could do that. Think about it, you would be the ONLY person with that Daffodil!!!!   I just got on the waiting list at Robertson for the Daffodil In Kid leather, but they told me that they weren't able to tell me how many people were on the list before me, which rubbed me the wrong way, BUT I am also on the list for the Daff Bootie. I need advice. Do you think I should stick with the Daffodil, or go the Daff Booty route?? TIA





318Platinum said:


> LOL< yes, AND it would be my very FIRST Daffodil as well!!! I think the only reason I don't want the Booty is that I want a Daff pump first, plus I don't want a boot right now that is 6 1/2 inches tall. Thanks for you reassurance. Let's just hope I can fit it now!! lol



Definitely go with the pump first!! I think the bootie may be a bit much but you'll know if you try the pump. Plus, I think the pumps are more wearable for the every day


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

NY_Mami said:


> I'mma ask did the Jade ones go into production???...



Honestly, I think so but I don't know which stores carried them. You mean the Jade suede? ... I think the pros should take over on this one - I'd hate to be giving out false info


----------



## eldebrang

318Platinum said:


> LOL< yes, AND it would be my very FIRST Daffodil as well!!! I think the only reason I don't want the Booty is that I want a Daff pump first, plus I don't want a boot right now that is 6 1/2 inches tall. Thanks for you reassurance. Let's just hope I can fit it now!! lol


Definitely the pump first! Madison already got the black kid Daffdils in. Is it what you are waiting for?


----------



## GCGDanielle

FYI: The VP Pony Mini Chad with oxblood tip is arriving in the LV boutique sometime next week if anyone can't find their size at Madison.


----------



## 318Platinum

eldebrang said:


> Definitely the pump first! Madison already got the black kid Daffdils in. Is it what you are waiting for?



Yeah, But I called and Called and CALLED, but no one ever answered the phone. Finally, my last attempt to call Robertson, someone answered, and Put me on the waiting list. They told me that they are getting one in my size, and it will be in the next week or two, and He isn't allowed to tell me how many people are before me to get my size. He also said that once the one size is gone, then thats it! They will not receive anymore. So, if you have someone before me, WHY even put my name down if you know that you all won't get anymore in??? Somebody please clear this up for me.


----------



## NANI1972

^Because the person on the list before you may cancel.....


----------



## 318Platinum

NANI1972 said:


> ^Because the person on the list before you may cancel.....



Ohhhhhhhh, okay. Well, I hope that it does come in about two to three weeks, because I have so much other stuff going on right now, that I can't take that hit just yet. lol Thanks for the info, *Nani*. Do you think I should also get on another waiting list for this shoe somewhere else as well? Does anyone know how the fit for this shoe is?


----------



## NANI1972

318Platinum said:


> Ohhhhhhhh, okay. Well, I hope that it does come in about two to three weeks, because I have so much other stuff going on right now, that I can't take that hit just yet. lol Thanks for the info, *Nani*. Do you think I should also get on another waiting list for this shoe somewhere else as well? Does anyone know how the fit for this shoe is?


 
Yes I would get on a list wherever possible so you can have options. Also filling out the customer agreement form my not be a bad idea. 

They run TTS.


----------



## 318Platinum

NANI1972 said:


> Yes I would get on a list wherever possible so you can have options. Also filling out the customer agreement form my not be a bad idea.
> 
> They run TTS.



Hmmmm, good idea. I never thought about that. TTS? Do you also think the Bianca runs TTS as well? Cause I have a pair of Biancas, too. In everyone's honest opinion, how tall do you think is too tall for the Daffodil?


----------



## Dessye

NANI1972 said:


> Yes I would get on a list wherever possible so you can have options. *Also filling out the customer agreement form my not be a bad idea.*
> 
> They run TTS.


----------



## Dessye

318Platinum said:


> Hmmmm, good idea. I never thought about that. TTS? Do you also think the Bianca runs TTS as well? Cause I have a pair of Biancas, too. In everyone's honest opinion, how tall do you think is too tall for the Daffodil?


 
I don't think there is a too tall --- just if your DBF or DH complains then that's when it's too tall


----------



## 318Platinum

Dessye said:


> I don't think there is a too tall --- just if your DBF or DH complains then that's when it's too tall



HHAHAHA!!! YES! Thank you Dessye for that!!! I was hoping for that type of answer. I can tell you right now, I TOWER over my hubby in my Biancas, so I know the Daffodils would make him even more short, but he says he LOVES how long my legs look in the Biancas, so thats great!!


----------



## 318Platinum

OKAY, so now I'm really lost. I just called Robertson, and a different SA just told me that they were expecting the Daffodil by the end of July. Does anyone have a specific date for the Robertson delivery of the daffodil, because I was told in a week or two yesterday, and now, it's by the end of July. Madison, WWWHHHHYYY aren't you answering my calls!!! I really don't want to be shut out of getting a pair of Daffodils while I can!!


----------



## NANI1972

318Platinum said:


> OKAY, so now I'm really lost. I just called Robertson, and a different SA just told me that they were expecting the Daffodil by the end of July. Does anyone have a specific date for the Robertson delivery of the daffodil, because I was told in a week or two yesterday, and now, it's by the end of July. Madison, WWWHHHHYYY aren't you answering my calls!!! I really don't want to be shut out of getting a pair of Daffodils while I can!!


 
OK take a deep breath and relax. Time frames are just that time frames. It could be two weeks, a month, etc., it just depends on when the shoes are produced and shipped. That is why it is best to be prepared for anytime frame between now and July. If you are meant to get the shoes it will be. I know how it feels to want something but don't get your self too worked up over it, it takes all the fun out of it.


----------



## 318Platinum

NANI1972 said:


> OK take a deep breath and relax. Time frames are just that time frames. It could be two weeks, a month, etc., it just depends on when the shoes are produced and shipped. That is why it is best to be prepared for anytime frame between now and July. If you are meant to get the shoes it will be. I know how it feels to want something but don't get your self too worked up over it, it takes all the fun out of it.



Yeah, I know what you mean. i just don't want to be out of town when it comes, and then I have to worry about someone being here to pick it up, etc. I have the means, so now, i'm just waiting for the product.  Thanks,* Nani*.


----------



## Redsolecollect

Omg I want those croc fastissima on ebay T.T


----------



## authenticplease

These are new fall arrivals at Saks ATL.....there are only 5 fall CL shoes so far.  I can't separate the album so everything is together. There are also no names for each style. Sent courtesy of Jonathan at Saks ATL. 770-331-9600 or jonathan.saks5a@gmail.com

http://www.kodakgallery.com/gallery...Mail-_-Share-_-Photos-_-legacy&localeid=en_US


----------



## carlinha

authenticplease said:


> These are new fall arrivals at Saks ATL.....there are only 5 fall CL shoes so far.  I can't separate the album so everything is together. There are also no names for each style. Sent courtesy of Jonathan at Saks ATL. 770-331-9600 or jonathan.saks5a@gmail.com
> 
> http://www.kodakgallery.com/gallery...Mail-_-Share-_-Photos-_-legacy&localeid=en_US



thanks for the info *authentic*, but for some reason i can't open the link


----------



## authenticplease

carlinha said:


> thanks for the info *authentic*, but for some reason i can't open the link


 
PM me your email addy and I will send you the email link:O)


----------



## Hipployta

318Platinum said:


> Yeah, But I called and Called and CALLED, but no one ever answered the phone. Finally, my last attempt to call Robertson, someone answered, and Put me on the waiting list. They told me that they are getting one in my size, and it will be in the next week or two, and He isn't allowed to tell me how many people are before me to get my size. He also said that once the one size is gone, then thats it! They will not receive anymore. So, if you have someone before me, WHY even put my name down if you know that you all won't get anymore in??? Somebody please clear this up for me.



I emailed and got a same day response.  Both black nappa Daf and Lady Daf are in my size. I think I'm going Lady Daf since I just ordered the metallic WS in Daf


----------



## Hipployta

Called and ordered the metallic WS Daf and I'm going black nappa Lady Daf



laleeza said:


> madison had a 38.5 (I think) lady peep in batik a couple weeks ago....may be worth a call??





eldebrang said:


> Have you called for the watersnake 38 Dafs?





eldebrang said:


> Hipployta,
> 
> Se just called me and told me she had a problem with her iphone. She said she stil has 2 Daffodils in 38 if you are still interestedd...


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

Hipployta said:


> Called and ordered the metallic WS Daf and I'm going black nappa Lady Daf



I love the L.DAF .. Congrats in advance Hipployta


----------



## Cityfashionista

Hipployta said:


> I emailed and got a same day response.  Both black nappa Daf and Lady Daf are in my size. I think I'm going Lady Daf since I just ordered the metallic WS in Daf



Congrats! I have the Saba WS LD. I love the Saba WS Daf /LD.


----------



## authenticplease

browser:
http://www.kodakgallery.com/ShareLanding.action?c=9m5rnpnt.6ovzfxqd&x=0&y=ifumip&localeid=en_US

See if this link is better You may have to log into Kodak gallery to see the album.


----------



## l.a_girl19

Does anyone know which boutiques will be getting the green satin Volpi ?

Also, which boutiques will be getting the No299--Python Tartaruga Heel ?


----------



## Hipployta

l.a_girl19 said:


> Does anyone know which boutiques will be getting the green satin Volpi ?
> 
> Also, which boutiques will be getting the No299--Python Tartaruga Heel ?



I know Harvey Nichols is getting it as I have been harassing them about alot of shoes they don't have, like the boulima, and asked about 299.


----------



## Hipployta

Cityfashionista said:


> Congrats! I have the Saba WS LD. I love the Saba WS Daf /LD.




I knid of wish they were Lady Daf but the Daf is cute...it's why I'm choosing between LD/D in black nappa...kind of thought about getting both


----------



## Cityfashionista

Hipployta said:


> I knid of wish they were Lady Daf but the Daf is cute...it's why I'm choosing between LD/D in black nappa...kind of thought about getting both


It's funny that you say that.


I was contemplating pming you but I didn't want to confuse you or come off as pushy but if you'd rather the LD I believe Dublin can get your size for you & it may work out to be a little cheaper to boot.


----------



## Hipployta

Cityfashionista said:


> It's funny that you say that.
> 
> 
> I was contemplating pming you but I didn't want to confuse you or come off as pushy but if you'd rather the LD I believe Dublin can get your size for you & it may work out to be a little cheaper to boot.



I already ordered the Dafs from Saks here in FL...plus Dublin is probably a little bit sick of me since they got Pampas transferred over for me but part of my exchange is trapped in customs hell. They want the boutique to pay 135 euros to get the shoes back. I have NO idea why. Ireland is acting up


----------



## Cityfashionista

Hipployta said:


> I already ordered the Dafs from Saks here in FL...plus Dublin is probably a little bit sick of me since they got Pampas transferred over for me but part of my exchange is trapped in customs hell. They want the boutique to pay 135 euros to get the shoes back. I have NO idea why. Ireland is acting up




Wow! 135 Euros!?!?  Thats B.S. 

May I ask why? I'm worried now since I have a large package coming from there. :cry:


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Cityfashionista said:


> Wow! 135 Euros!?!?  Thats B.S.
> 
> May I ask why? I'm worried now since I have a large package coming from there. :cry:


 
It sounds like she sent something BACK to Dublin for an exchange and they want the boutique to pay to release the shoes.

You shouldn't any problems with shoes coming from that boutique to the US.


----------



## Cityfashionista

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> It sounds like she sent something BACK to Dublin for an exchange and they want the boutique to pay to release the shoes.
> 
> You shouldn't any problems with shoes coming from that boutique to the US.



 So much! I was getting worried because I have NO luck. :shame:


----------



## hazeltt

Cityfashionista said:


> So much! I was getting worried because I have NO luck. :shame:



You have 15 pairs of shoes on the way and no luck?!  (I saw this on this other thread! )


----------



## l.a_girl19

Hipployta said:


> I know Harvey Nichols is getting it as I have been harassing them about alot of shoes they don't have, like the boulima, and asked about 299.



Thank you!! I love those pairs!!


----------



## Dessye

Hipployta said:


> I already ordered the Dafs from Saks here in FL...plus Dublin is probably a little bit sick of me since they got Pampas transferred over for me but part of my exchange is trapped in customs hell. They want the boutique to pay 135 euros to get the shoes back. I have NO idea why. Ireland is acting up


 
135 Euros for a return??? That's ridiculous!


----------



## Cityfashionista

hazeltt said:


> You have 15 pairs of shoes on the way and no luck?!  (I saw this on this other thread! )



 I guess I should change that statement. I either have really good luck or really bad luck.:shame:


----------



## Hipployta

Cityfashionista said:


> Wow! 135 Euros!?!?  Thats B.S.
> 
> May I ask why? I'm worried now since I have a large package coming from there. :cry:



No no...this is those LP red eels going back to them...they don't know why either.

I told them to reject it if they won't get rid of the fee


----------



## LouboutinHottie

hazeltt said:


> You have 15 pairs of shoes on the way and no luck?!  (I saw this on this other thread! )


I am super excited to see what City bought! 

Gonna take a wild guess of a few, the Toundra bootie, and the Daf...


----------



## eldebrang

Hipployta said:


> Called and ordered the metallic WS Daf and I'm going black nappa Lady Daf



Conratss. Don't forget to post pics when you get them. You will love them. They are absolutely stunning


----------



## eldebrang

Hipployta said:


> No no...this is those LP red eels going back to them...they don't know why either.
> 
> I told them to reject it if they won't get rid of the fee


Hipployta,

DO you mind explaining me how you order shoes from CL boutiques over seas? I have no idea. Do they cost high shipping or customs fee here?

Thanks


----------



## Hipployta

eldebrang said:


> Hipployta,
> 
> DO you mind explaining me how you order shoes from CL boutiques over seas? I have no idea. Do they cost high shipping or customs fee here?
> 
> Thanks



I just call them or email to inquire after availability.  They'll call me or I'll call them and arrange the purchase. Shipping has been 20 pounds or euros pending location. I don't know how much my shoes from Hong Kong are going to cost yet shipping or otherwise but because they are UGHs I'll spend it. 

Georgia at Brown Thomas in Dublin has been an asset in sending me shoes and Emma at Harvey Nichols in London has been great in helping me find shoes in Europe. 

I haven't had custom charges because they've been sending royal mail which switches over to USPS when it gets here unlike those maddening courier services like DHL.


----------



## hazeltt

Hipployta said:


> I just call them or email to inquire after availability.  They'll call me or I'll call them and arrange the purchase. Shipping has been 20 pounds or euros pending location. I don't know how much my shoes from Hong Kong are going to cost yet shipping or otherwise but because they are UGHs I'll spend it.
> 
> Georgia at Brown Thomas in Dublin has been an asset in sending me shoes and Emma at Harvey Nichols in London has been great in helping me find shoes in Europe.
> 
> I haven't had custom charges because *they've been sending royal mail* which switches over to USPS when it gets here unlike those maddening courier services like DHL.



Does Harvey Nichols use royal mail now too? Or were you just referring to Brown Thomas?


----------



## Hipployta

hazeltt said:


> Does Harvey Nichols use royal mail now too? Or were you just referring to Brown Thomas?



Brown Thomas


----------



## ImeldaMarkII

Hipployta said:


> Brown Thomas



Do they ship from the UK then and not from Dublin? If they ship from Dublin then it's def not Royal Mail would be the Irish postal service 'An Post' which is the straight equivialant of USPS. Not that it matters hugely, what matters is the parcel arriving without nasty customs charges!


----------



## jeshika

ImeldaMarkII said:


> Do they ship from the UK then and not from Dublin? If they ship from Dublin then it's def not Royal Mail would be the Irish postal service 'An Post' which is the straight equivialant of USPS. Not that it matters hugely, what matters is the parcel arriving without nasty customs charges!



Brown Thomas in Dublin ships using An Post. *IM* is right.


----------



## Hipployta

ImeldaMarkII said:


> Do they ship from the UK then and not from Dublin? If they ship from Dublin then it's def not Royal Mail would be the Irish postal service 'An Post' which is the straight equivialant of USPS. Not that it matters hugely, what matters is the parcel arriving without nasty customs charges!



They ship from Ireland...I used Standard registered post...no idea what it is then


----------



## karwood

*New Arrivals at Madison:*


ALTI PUMP 160 PATENT CALF BLACK $895 

MADAME BUTTERFLY PUMP 150 PONY LEOP MINI CHAD $1095 

PIGALLE 120 KID BLACK $695 

NEW SIMPLE PUMP 120 KID CUOIO HEEL PLAT BLACK $735 

MORPHING 100 NAPPA BLACK $695 

1EN8 100 BASEBALL NAPPA LAMINATO GOLD $945 

SIMPLE PUMP 100 PATENT CALF BLACK $595 

SIMPLE PUMP 100 KID CAMEL $595 

MISS TACK BOOTY 85 SUEDE ROYAL RED $995 

CROIZIZI 85 PATENT CALF BLACK $895

PRORATA 90 PATENT CALF BLACK $735 

MISTICA 60 PONY LEOPARD MINI CHAD $795 

MISTICA 60 PATENT CALF BLACK $595 

MISTICA 60 PATENT CALF NUDE $595 

MARCIA BALLA 45 PATENT CALF GROSGRAIN BLACK $595


----------



## hazeltt

Is there a price increase on the Pigalle? Didn't it use to be $595?


----------



## Hipployta

So my Lady Dafs at Madison are apparently damaged...they put me on the wait list for them at SCP.

:cry:


----------



## Cityfashionista

LouboutinHottie said:


> I am super excited to see what City bought!
> 
> Gonna take a wild guess of a few, the Toundra bootie, and the Daf...



No Toundra but there are a couple of Dafs that have been sitting there because I'm very indecisive. :shame:


----------



## Cityfashionista

Hipployta said:


> No no...this is those LP red eels going back to them...they don't know why either.
> 
> I told them to reject it if they won't get rid of the fee



I don't blame you. I hope everything works out. That's just crazy.


----------



## Cityfashionista

Hipployta said:


> So my Lady Dafs at Madison are apparently damaged...they put me on the wait list for them at SCP.
> 
> :cry:



Oh sweetie! :cry: I'm sorry you're having these shoe issues.


----------



## LouboutinHottie

Cityfashionista said:


> No Toundra but there are a couple of Dafs that have been sitting there because I'm very indecisive. :shame:



I thought the Toundra because it's not in your signature anymore


----------



## Hipployta

Cityfashionista said:


> Oh sweetie! :cry: I'm sorry you're having these shoe issues.



Thank you!!!!

On the plus side...the Saba WS Dafs should be on the way, I'm #1 on a wait list for the Python Batik Bianca and it should come in at the end of the month, and I can ship those shoes stuck in customs to the London branch if all else fails.


----------



## Cityfashionista

Hipployta said:


> Thank you!!!!
> 
> On the plus side...the Saba WS Dafs should be on the way, I'm #1 on a wait list for the Python Batik Bianca and it should come in at the end of the month, and I can ship those shoes stuck in customs to the London branch if all else fails.



Awesome! They will look fabulous on you.  My Dh is in love with the WS Saba on my skintone.
Batik! 

I think Europe is getting the Batik Bianca too if anything falls through.


----------



## Cityfashionista

LouboutinHottie said:


> I thought the Toundra because it's not in your signature anymore



yeah I took a lot of things off my siggie because I just need to stop shoe shopping.


----------



## eldebrang

Hipployta said:


> I just call them or email to inquire after availability.  They'll call me or I'll call them and arrange the purchase. Shipping has been 20 pounds or euros pending location. I don't know how much my shoes from Hong Kong are going to cost yet shipping or otherwise but because they are UGHs I'll spend it.
> 
> Georgia at Brown Thomas in Dublin has been an asset in sending me shoes and Emma at Harvey Nichols in London has been great in helping me find shoes in Europe.
> 
> I haven't had custom charges because they've been sending royal mail which switches over to USPS when it gets here unlike those maddening courier services like DHL.



Thanks a lot for the info. I will keep it in mind. I just can't believe that shipping charges are the same for shipping from a boutique in the US or overseas!!!

Thankss alot


----------



## Star86doll

Cityfashionista said:


> Awesome! They will look fabulous on you.  My Dh is in love with the WS Saba on my skintone.
> Batik!
> 
> I think Europe is getting the *Batik Bianca* too if anything falls through.


 
Wait, Europe is getting the Batik bianca?!!


----------



## Hipployta

Cityfashionista said:


> Awesome! They will look fabulous on you.  My Dh is in love with the WS Saba on my skintone.
> Batik!
> 
> I think Europe is getting the Batik Bianca too if anything falls through.



I've been harassing Europe all week and they have told me clearly they don't have it. 

London thought Madrid had a LP in a 38.5 but Madrid told me NO today.

Hong Kong is my hope at the moment


----------



## Dessye

hazeltt said:


> Is there a price increase on the Pigalle? Didn't it use to be $595?


 
I think you're right!


----------



## Cityfashionista

Star86doll said:


> Wait, Europe is getting the Batik bianca?!!





Hipployta said:


> I've been harassing Europe all week and they have told me clearly they don't have it.
> 
> London thought Madrid had a LP in a 38.5 but Madrid told me NO today.
> 
> Hong Kong is my hope at the moment



I was told by Georgia that she saw it as an upcoming style for fall? 

I thought it was strange since they were sold last season here but that is what she told me. 

I just checked my email & she told me St. Honore are getting them. Good luck.


----------



## Hipployta

Cityfashionista said:


> I was told by Georgia that she saw it as an upcoming style for fall?
> 
> I thought it was strange since they were sold last season here but that is what she told me.
> 
> I just checked my email & she told me St. Honore are getting them. Good luck.



OMG...email email email


----------



## LouboutinHottie

Cityfashionista said:


> yeah I took a lot of things off my siggie because I just need to stop shoe shopping.


 
Oh that makes sense


----------



## Cityfashionista

Hipployta said:


> OMG...email email email



Let me know if you need any help or anything. 

She told me this on May 20th.


----------



## Cityfashionista

LouboutinHottie said:


> Oh that makes sense



Yeah this is my final purchases for a minute.


----------



## LouboutinHottie

Cityfashionista said:


> Yeah this is my final purchases for a minute.



a minute


----------



## chacci1

Clooky001 said:


> Selfridges have just received these: black crystal python lady daf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HNs have received MBP 150 leopard, black daffodil, gold heel winter trash in today's delivery



Clooky, have you seen these black crystal python lady daf in person?  If so, how are they?  I'm thinking of getting them and haven't seen them in person!  Thanks dear!


----------



## Dessye

Oh NOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!

Must resist, must resist!!! 

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/101901


----------



## rdgldy

Dessye said:


> Oh NOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!
> 
> Must resist, must resist!!!
> 
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/101901



love these!


----------



## pixiesparkle

Dessye said:


> Oh NOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!
> 
> Must resist, must resist!!!
> 
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/101901



I didn't feel anything for these from the stock pics but they look really great on! I'd love them even more if they came in leather or suede..I feel the overall patent is a little too overwhelming


----------



## erinmiyu

Dessye said:


> Oh NOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!
> 
> Must resist, must resist!!!
> 
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/101901


LOVE but too similar to your 3 fibbia lady! be strong!


----------



## Dessye

pixiesparkle said:


> I didn't feel anything for these from the stock pics but they look really great on! I'd love them even more if they came in leather or suede..I feel the overall patent is a little too overwhelming


 
Keep the critiques coming -- they're helping


----------



## Dessye

erinmiyu said:


> LOVE but too similar to your 3 fibbia lady! be strong!


 
You're right! Thank you!


----------



## l.a_girl19

Dessye said:


> Oh NOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!
> 
> Must resist, must resist!!!
> 
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/101901


 

I love these!!!! I understand how you feel!!! Be strong!!


----------



## Clooky001

chacci1 said:


> Clooky, have you seen these black crystal python lady daf in person?  If so, how are they?  I'm thinking of getting them and haven't seen them in person!  Thanks dear!



Hey Hun, no sorry never seen them IRL!..  I'll let ya know on Wednesday, I've got some returns to take back so I'll have a nose! X


----------



## Miss T.

Dessye said:


> Oh NOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!
> 
> Must resist, must resist!!!
> 
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/101901



Oooh, never seen them before, but me likely! Get them before they´re gone!


----------



## SophieLov

Cityfashionista said:


> Let me know if you need any help or anything.
> 
> She told me this on May 20th.



City, do you mind me asking who can I contact in regards to the batick Bianca?? I need them! Never bought from Europe before though .. I'd appreciate a point in the right direction


----------



## PetitColibri

Hi !

I'm trying to reach the Selfridges boutique but it seems they only answer to my email on fridays...
I'm french so calling them is not really my thing... I'm trying to ask them for extra studs with the pair I am ordering does someone know if this an option with Selfridges ?

thanks !


----------



## SophieLov

I don't think retail stores would carry extra studs your best bet is to ask a louboutin boutique


----------



## Cityfashionista

SophieLov said:


> City, do you mind me asking who can I contact in regards to the batick Bianca?? I need them! Never bought from Europe before though .. I'd appreciate a point in the right direction



I was told St Honore are getting them. The thing is they wont ship python to the US. So you will have to get it sent to someone in Europe that will be willing to then ship it to you.

I have never bought directly from St Honore but I have had many email exchanges with Rheana there. She seems nice.


----------



## Dessye

Miss T. said:


> Oooh, never seen them before, but me likely! Get them before they´re gone!


 
You're not helping


----------



## Miss T.

Dessye said:


> You're not helping



Sorry, I can´t help it!


----------



## Dessye

PetitColibri said:


> Hi !
> 
> I'm trying to reach the Selfridges boutique but it seems they only answer to my email on fridays...
> I'm french so calling them is not really my thing... I'm trying to ask them for extra studs with the pair I am ordering does someone know if this an option with Selfridges ?
> 
> thanks !


 
I read somewhere that Horatio in NYC once had extra studs but this was a long time ago.  I don't know about now.


----------



## chacci1

Clooky001 said:


> Hey Hun, no sorry never seen them IRL!..  I'll let ya know on Wednesday, I've got some returns to take back so I'll have a nose! X



Thanks dear!  I appreciate your help!


----------



## 318Platinum

Just found out that the Daffodile in Kid leather is NOT available in a 42 at all! The largest size that they have in that style is a 41, and sadly, I know I can't do a 41. I guess I will just have to wait for the Spring Summer for a pair. FML


----------



## SophieLov

Cityfashionista said:


> I was told St Honore are getting them. The thing is they wont ship python to the US. So you will have to get it sent to someone in Europe that will be willing to then ship it to you.
> 
> I have never bought directly from St Honore but I have had many email exchanges with Rheana there. She seems nice.



Ahhh than you I sent an email I'm from australia so I hope they send it to me  xxx your a total doll!


----------



## Cityfashionista

SophieLov said:


> Ahhh than you I sent an email I'm from australia so I hope they send it to me  xxx your a total doll!



No problem 

But I think that you aren't going to get python shipped to you. 

I think the problem is more about shipping python out of the country outside Europe.

I actually think that an Australian member was in a thread talking about having more problems than the US getting python shipped to her.

I think she was saying your laws are more strict on endangered animals?

I think it was pixie sparkle?

Sorry.


----------



## SophieLov

Cityfashionista said:


> No problem
> 
> But I think that you aren't going to get python shipped to you.
> 
> I think the problem is more about shipping python out of the country outside Europe.
> 
> I actually think that an Australian member was in a thread talking about having more problems than the US getting python shipped to her.
> 
> I think she was saying your laws are more strict on endangered animals?
> 
> I think it was pixie sparkle?
> 
> Sorry.



Ahhh no worries then, I'll give them a miss I'm sure I can find a substituteb


----------



## pixiesparkle

Cityfashionista said:


> No problem
> 
> But I think that you aren't going to get python shipped to you.
> 
> I think the problem is more about shipping python out of the country outside Europe.
> 
> I actually think that an Australian member was in a thread talking about having more problems than the US getting python shipped to her.
> 
> I think she was saying your laws are more strict on endangered animals?
> 
> I think it was pixie sparkle?
> 
> Sorry.


yup that was me! I tried to get a pair of python ADs shipped to me from Paris and the SA said that can't be done..Selfridges also refused to when I asked them for the RB WS ADs a few months back..I originally thought it was because the boutique does not ship exotics outside of the EU but the SA I talked to at Grenelle said in fact that is not true(although tbh I think it the SA might be confused there bc I have heard that from several SAs that they don't ship exotics outside the EU). The problem lies with Australian customs..they prohibit some exotic items that are made from endangered species. It is possible to get them into Australia but you'd need a CITES license which is not easy to get..the CL boutique in Sydney has the license but still their exotic shipments are held for months in quarantine before they are released.



SophieLov said:


> Ahhh no worries then, I'll give them a miss I'm sure I can find a substitute


If it's the Batik in general you're looking for then Sydney boutique still has them in Lady Peep..I remember someone on the forum posted new arrivals pics of a boutique and that had the Batik Bianca but that was ages ago.


----------



## ntntgo

Just picked up these and they are so comfortable.  
Amethyste Metal Patent at NM


----------



## Hipployta

pixiesparkle said:


> If it's the Batik in general you're looking for then Sydney boutique still has them in Lady Peep..I remember someone on the forum posted new arrivals pics of a boutique and that had the Batik Bianca but that was ages ago.




What???  Syndey has them? *goes to look up email*


----------



## pixiesparkle

Hipployta said:


> What???  Syndey has them? *goes to look up email*


 here you go:sydney.auboutique@christianlouboutin.com
          (02) 8203 0902      

it's prob best to give them a call though. They always pick up!


----------



## QueenOfHeels

UPDATE: I have been heavily in contact with a few of my SA's over the past couple weeks in regards to questions concerning some of the Fall/Winter 2011 styles and wanted to share what I had learned thus far. As some of you lovely ladies had kindly asked me to clarify once I figured things out after speaking with my SA's.

THE VERDICT:

**The Alti 160mm Black/Black Spikes "Wood" Heel Discrepancy:* My SA confirmed that the Alti 160mm in Black with Black Spikes have a leather heel *but * it has been made to 'look' like wood. How f*cked up is that?! Umm, Msr. Louboutin....why?  However, I think this can be kinda cool and will still be purchasing this style myself as I love the Alti 160mm Spike's so much. 
**Will the Daf Booty Come in Black Patent?:* My SA is still looking into this and confirming as we speak, but so far I am not 100% sure if this is in fact true or just a rumour on TPF. If anyone else knows, please kindly let us know as I do not want to accidentally misspeak. TIA dolls! So far I know for sure that the Daf Booty will be coming in Black Suede and Calf Leather (originally I had thought it was Kid like the MBB), and that the Oulanbator (Black Version) will be coming in Black Leather with Shearling Trim/Toggle Closure. I will post update's after I learn more from my SA. Does anyone know if this style will come in any other colors as well?
**Colors the Jenny 150mm Sling Will be Coming In?:* So far, I have heard that Jenny 150mm Sling will be coming in Amethyste Satin, Emerald Satin (not sure the exact color name, but the color is indeed a rich emerald from the pic I have seen sent to me by my SA), and Glitter York. Does anyone else have any leads on other colors?
**Will The Lady Daf in Natural Python be Re-Released for F/W 11?:* So far, I have only seen and heard of the Black Crystal Python, but my SA has said that CL will be coming out with other colors quite similar (if not the same) as the Natural Python (white-black-grey gradation) of the Lady Daf. Again, feel free to chime in ladies at any time!  I am certainly not the most knowledgeable or experienced on this forum and still consider myself quite a newbie , but like to do anything I can to help since you ladies have been ten times that helpful to me in solving my own fashion conundrums! 

MY (SILLY) QUESTIONS:

*What colors will the Maggie 160mm be coming in (I know the Black/Leopard and Navy/Amethyste (color check?) will be for sure)? I know there was some discrepancy about this in regards to the Amethyste/Oyster and Black/Anthracite. Also, is it true that their will be a Black/Black Patent and Nude/Nude Patent Maggie going in to production? If so, does anyone know if they will come in the 160mm version? Also, does anyone have pictures of the Red/Oyster Maggie and is this style set to come in the 160mm version as well?
*Are the Alti 160mm's coming in any other colors this F/W besides the Black Patent and Black/Black Spike's?
*Does anyone have any leads as to whether or not CL will be doing a Thigh High Boot in the Daf Last? So far, I have only seen pics of a Black Suede Knee High Daf Boot.
*What other colors will the Madame Butterfly Pump be coming in (if any) besides the Amethyste Suede, Black Crystal Python, and Leopard Mini Chad Pony?
*Will the Volpi d'orsay style be coming in any other colors besides Emerald Satin and Black Leather?
*What exact color way's will the No. 299 be coming in? From the pics I have seen of the two styles that I know of one appears to be black leather with a velvet toe box (similar to one of the three winter trash style's) and silver platform and the other appears to be black with burgundy suede toe box and python heel.
*What is the price of the Lady Peep in Peach Strass?
*Does anyone know if the Lady Daf/Daffodile will be coming in any other colors for F/W besides: Amethyste Suede (LD), Black Crystal Python (LD), Framboise Suede (Daf), Strass (Daf), and Chartreuse Suede (Daf)? 

^^Sorry for the rant ladies, I have always had a tendency to write mini-'novels'--I can't help it! LOL.  But, as always, I would appreciate any help and/or learning of any information that you ladies might have regarding my (silly-sounding) questions. Thank you so so very much in advance! :kiss:


----------



## l.a_girl19

ntntgo said:


> Just picked up these and they are so comfortable.
> Amethyste Metal Patent at NM


 
WOW! Love them! Congrats!


----------



## jeshika

ntntgo said:


> Just picked up these and they are so comfortable.
> Amethyste Metal Patent at NM



so gorgeous, *nat*! i must have them!!!


----------



## Alice1979

QueenOfHeels said:


> THE VERDICT:
> 
> **Colors the Jenny 150mm Sling Will be Coming In?:* So far, I have heard that Jenny 150mm Sling will be coming in Amethyste Satin, Emerald Satin (not sure the exact color name, but the color is indeed a rich emerald from the pic I have seen sent to me by my SA), and Glitter York. Does anyone else have any leads on other colors?
> 
> MY (SILLY) QUESTIONS:
> 
> *Will the Volpi d'orsay style be coming in any other colors besides Emerald Satin and Black Leather?
> *What exact color way's will the No. 299 be coming in? From the pics I have seen of the two styles that I know of one appears to be black leather with a velvet toe box (similar to one of the three winter trash style's) and silver platform and the other appears to be black with burgundy suede toe box and python heel.


 
The Jenny sling 150 also comes in black satin, which Nordstrom has already received.

Looks like the Volpi dorcet will also come in a pewter metallic leather, not sure who is getting that color.

No. 299 will come in possibly 3 colorways: bordeaux suede/python tartaruga, black suede/anthracite calf grain, and supposedly a suede/sabas ws. Not sure the color of suede with the sabas ws.


----------



## AEGIS

hazeltt said:


> Is there a price increase on the Pigalle? Didn't it use to be $595?


 

yikes! and just this week I was thinking about investing in a simple pigalle style


----------



## karwood

New Fall Arrivals at Luis Via Roma:

Catch Me 100mm:http://www.luisaviaroma.com/index.a...Q0FNRUwgMjA0Ng==&season=actual&seasProdID=54I








Dordogne 120mm black baseball: http://www.luisaviaroma.com/index.a...Color=QkxBQ0sgMTk0&season=actual&seasProdID=5






Lisse 100mm:http://www.luisaviaroma.com/index.a...orColor=QkxBQ0s=&season=actual&seasProdID=54I






And a few more: http://www.luisaviaroma.com/index.a...sHtm=undefined&fromTrend=false&trend=&SortTyp


----------



## ntntgo

Thanks *Jess* & *LA*I highly suggest them if you want an Amethyste metal paten shoe.  They are so comfortable and look awesome on.  I will post mod pics when I'm not feeling so lazy.


----------



## ntntgo

PetitColibri said:


> Hi !
> 
> I'm trying to reach the Selfridges boutique but it seems they only answer to my email on fridays...
> I'm french so calling them is not really my thing... I'm trying to ask them for extra studs with the pair I am ordering does someone know if this an option with Selfridges ?
> 
> thanks !


 
Hi Petit-
There are 2 types of studs.  The flat head and the claw.  What kind do you need?  I had a bunch sent to me of both and I sold all of my stud shoes (except my beloved Nude Clou Noeuds).  I can send you a few.  Just PM me.


----------



## Dessye

8 Mignons 150 in Chartreuse available for pre-order on CL E-boutique:

http://us.christianlouboutin.com/fall-winter/8-mignons-suede.html


----------



## Dessye

New at Boutique Hollywood (sorry, no pics)

Sweet Charity multi $795 
Lady Daf $995 - black ?kid
New Marpoil Nude $750
Croc Woodoo $795
Rotondodo black $559
Croizizi $895
Rotondodo $559
Bibi Camel $795 - suede 
Rotapla $695
Trophe Twist eel black $2,095
Marianne med. gun metal $1,495
marianne med. ambra $1,495
Pigalle Clutch Spikes $795 - black/black spikes
Loubi Croissant Clutch $895 - amethyste suede


----------



## jenayb

Dessye said:


> 8 Mignons 150 in Chartreuse available for pre-order on CL E-boutique:
> 
> http://us.christianlouboutin.com/fall-winter/8-mignons-suede.html


 
Weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## r6girl2005

Yes, I want to see more pictures! They look gorgeous!



ntntgo said:


> Thanks *Jess* & *LA*I highly suggest them if you want an Amethyste metal paten shoe. They are so comfortable and look awesome on. I will post mod pics when I'm not feeling so lazy.


----------



## mishybelle

Hmm... $1195 for the 8 Mignons 150? As much as my MBB and more than my RB WS Jenny. I guess it's all the detail plus a price increase???

BTW, RB Mago is available on NM right now in a size 42 and a black Boulima in 38.


----------



## mishybelle

Aaaaaand Lady Clou in black in 37


----------



## Dessye

jenaywins said:


> Weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 
I knew you would like that   Mod pics --- I'd love to see these!  I'm considering them in the Amethyst version


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Dessye said:


> 8 Mignons 150 in Chartreuse available for pre-order on CL E-boutique:
> 
> http://us.christianlouboutin.com/fall-winter/8-mignons-suede.html



wow..... those look naughty.... lol


----------



## Nolia

QueenOfHeels said:


> UPDATE: I have been heavily in contact with a few of my SA's over the past couple weeks in regards to questions concerning some of the Fall/Winter 2011 styles and wanted to share what I had learned thus far. As some of you lovely ladies had kindly asked me to clarify once I figured things out after speaking with my SA's.
> 
> THE VERDICT:
> 
> **The Alti 160mm Black/Black Spikes "Wood" Heel Discrepancy:* My SA confirmed that the Alti 160mm in Black with Black Spikes have a leather heel *but * it has been made to 'look' like wood. How f*cked up is that?! Umm, Msr. Louboutin....why?  However, I think this can be kinda cool and will still be purchasing this style myself as I love the Alti 160mm Spike's so much.
> **Will the Daf Booty Come in Black Patent?:* My SA is still looking into this and confirming as we speak, but so far I am not 100% sure if this is in fact true or just a rumour on TPF. If anyone else knows, please kindly let us know as I do not want to accidentally misspeak. TIA dolls! So far I know for sure that the Daf Booty will be coming in Black Suede and Calf Leather (originally I had thought it was Kid like the MBB), and that the Oulanbator (Black Version) will be coming in Black Leather with Shearling Trim/Toggle Closure. I will post update's after I learn more from my SA. Does anyone know if this style will come in any other colors as well?
> **Colors the Jenny 150mm Sling Will be Coming In?:* So far, I have heard that Jenny 150mm Sling will be coming in Amethyste Satin, Emerald Satin (not sure the exact color name, but the color is indeed a rich emerald from the pic I have seen sent to me by my SA), and Glitter York. Does anyone else have any leads on other colors?
> **Will The Lady Daf in Natural Python be Re-Released for F/W 11?:* So far, I have only seen and heard of the Black Crystal Python, but my SA has said that CL will be coming out with other colors quite similar (if not the same) as the Natural Python (white-black-grey gradation) of the Lady Daf. Again, feel free to chime in ladies at any time!  I am certainly not the most knowledgeable or experienced on this forum and still consider myself quite a newbie , but like to do anything I can to help since you ladies have been ten times that helpful to me in solving my own fashion conundrums!
> 
> MY (SILLY) QUESTIONS:
> 
> *What colors will the Maggie 160mm be coming in (I know the Black/Leopard and Navy/Amethyste (color check?) will be for sure)? I know there was some discrepancy about this in regards to the Amethyste/Oyster and Black/Anthracite. Also, is it true that their will be a Black/Black Patent and Nude/Nude Patent Maggie going in to production? If so, does anyone know if they will come in the 160mm version? Also, does anyone have pictures of the Red/Oyster Maggie and is this style set to come in the 160mm version as well?
> *Are the Alti 160mm's coming in any other colors this F/W besides the Black Patent and Black/Black Spike's?
> *Does anyone have any leads as to whether or not CL will be doing a Thigh High Boot in the Daf Last? So far, I have only seen pics of a Black Suede Knee High Daf Boot.
> *What other colors will the Madame Butterfly Pump be coming in (if any) besides the Amethyste Suede, Black Crystal Python, and Leopard Mini Chad Pony?
> *Will the Volpi d'orsay style be coming in any other colors besides Emerald Satin and Black Leather?
> *What exact color way's will the No. 299 be coming in? From the pics I have seen of the two styles that I know of one appears to be black leather with a velvet toe box (similar to one of the three winter trash style's) and silver platform and the other appears to be black with burgundy suede toe box and python heel.
> *What is the price of the Lady Peep in Peach Strass?
> *Does anyone know if the Lady Daf/Daffodile will be coming in any other colors for F/W besides: Amethyste Suede (LD), Black Crystal Python (LD), Framboise Suede (Daf), Strass (Daf), and Chartreuse Suede (Daf)?
> 
> ^^Sorry for the rant ladies, I have always had a tendency to write mini-'novels'--I can't help it! LOL.  But, as always, I would appreciate any help and/or learning of any information that you ladies might have regarding my (silly-sounding) questions. Thank you so so very much in advance! :kiss:



Your questions aren't silly.  In fact, you asked a lot of the ones I would~


----------



## Dessye

Nolia said:


> Your questions aren't silly. In fact, you asked a lot of the ones I would~


 
I can answer one of your questions.  Yes, it is true that the Maggie will be coming in a black/black and nude/nude combo.  It's a combo of patent and ?suede.  Not sure of the second material.  I believe the vamp will be ?suede and the remainder of the upper will be in patent.

*Alice1979* just posted that the No 299 will come in a third combo ---- suede/saba WS combo --- see her post above.


----------



## jenayb

Dessye said:


> I knew you would like that  Mod pics --- I'd love to see these! I'm considering them in the Amethyst version


 
I love the combo with the Glitter York.


----------



## shoesanddogs

karwood said:


> Dordogne 120mm black baseball: http://www.luisaviaroma.com/index.a...Color=QkxBQ0sgMTk0&season=actual&seasProdID=5



These are also available now at the online boutique...they came in today (and there may or may not be a pair on its way to my house presently...)

http://us.christianlouboutin.com/fall-winter/dordogne-kid.html


----------



## aoqtpi

Dessye said:


> I can answer one of your questions.  Yes, it is true that the Maggie will be coming in a black/black and *nude/nude combo*.  It's a combo of *patent and ?suede*.  Not sure of the second material.  I believe the vamp will be ?suede and the remainder of the upper will be in patent.
> 
> *Alice1979* just posted that the No 299 will come in a third combo ---- suede/saba WS combo --- see her post above.



 Sounds fabulous!


----------



## Hipployta

mishybelle said:


> Hmm... $1195 for the 8 Mignons 150? As much as my MBB and more than my RB WS Jenny. I guess it's all the detail plus a price increase???
> 
> BTW, RB Mago is available on NM right now in a size 42 and a black Boulima in 38.



Those Boulimas are GONE.  Thank you so much for the heads up


----------



## hazeltt

jenaywins said:


> Weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



 They're so calling your name!


----------



## hazeltt

I'm loving the Jenny in Glitter York but no where to wear them to.


----------



## jenayb

hazeltt said:


> They're so calling your name!



I know! I can hear them!!!


----------



## jenayb

hazeltt said:


> I'm loving the Jenny in Glitter York but no where to wear them to.



You do not need a special occasion or destination hon!


----------



## Dessye

As of now, one pair of Lady Peep black/black spikes on E-boutique, size 40.5:

http://us.christianlouboutin.com/shoes/lady-peep-calf.html


----------



## Dessye

jenaywins said:


> You do not need a special occasion or destination hon!


 
  They would go great with skinny jeans!


----------



## jenayb

Dessye said:


> They would go great with skinny jeans!



Agree!

They can be easily dressed down... Just sayin...


----------



## hazeltt

jenaywins said:


> You do not need a special occasion or destination hon!





Dessye said:


> They would go great with skinny jeans!





jenaywins said:


> Agree!
> 
> They can be easily dressed down... Just sayin...



They're a tad flashy from where I live but I love the enabling!


----------



## Hipployta

Has anyone seen these shoes on? I'm intrigued 

http://www.brownsfashion.com/Produc..._heels/Product.aspx?p=2552603&pc=1949741&cl=4


----------



## pixiesparkle

Hipployta said:


> Has anyone seen these shoes on? I'm intrigued
> 
> http://www.brownsfashion.com/Produc..._heels/Product.aspx?p=2552603&pc=1949741&cl=4


they're very gorgeous IRL!!


----------



## chacci1

Does any one know who is carrying the big dorcet shoe?


----------



## Dessye

chacci1 said:


> Does any one know who is carrying the big dorcet shoe?


 
Robertson (Hollywood)   It's in stock already.


----------



## Alice1979

chacci1 said:


> Does any one know who is carrying the big dorcet shoe?


 
NM will receive black suede and gold baseball.


----------



## hazeltt

chacci1 said:


> Does any one know who is carrying the big dorcet shoe?



I believe *Clooky* just got a pair. You might want to ask her if you're from the EU.


----------



## Clooky001

chacci1 said:


> Does any one know who is carrying the big dorcet shoe?



I got mine from HNs! &#57431;


----------



## Clooky001

Shoe porn anyone!.... 

















Jenny 150 York Glitter Multi & black


----------



## Dessye

FYI:

Bergdorf's online has a pair of size 42 RB Mago left:

http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...cat200648cat203100cat261003cat208401cat361204


----------



## chacci1

Dessye said:


> Robertson (Hollywood)   It's in stock already.





Alice1979 said:


> NM will receive black suede and gold baseball.





hazeltt said:


> I believe *Clooky* just got a pair. You might want to ask her if you're from the EU.





Clooky001 said:


> I got mine from HNs! &#57431;




You ladies are the best!!   Thank you!  Big dorcet.   Here I come!
Clooky- would you mind posting some modeling shots?  Thanks dear!


----------



## Clooky001

chacci1 said:


> You ladies are the best!!   Thank you!  Big dorcet.   Here I come!
> Clooky- would you mind posting some modeling shots?  Thanks dear!



Posted them about half hour ago - in my thread...gogogo :lolots: x


----------



## chacci1

Clooky001 said:


> Shoe porn anyone!....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jenny 150 York Glitter Multi & black




Gorgeous!  I sweat our shoe closets mimic each other!  I just ordered my Jenny glitter York yesterday!  They should be here tomorrow!
Also, were you able to get a look at the black crystal lady daff by chance?


----------



## chacci1

Clooky001 said:


> Posted them about half hour ago - in my thread...gogogo :lolots: x



Yeah!


----------



## 318Platinum

Dessye said:


> FYI:
> 
> Bergdorf's online has a pair of size 42 RB Mago left:
> 
> http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...cat200648cat203100cat261003cat208401cat361204



WOW!!! Thank YOU so much, Dessye!!! I have been wanting this shoe for the longest AND it's in MY SIZE!!!! Problem is that there is a New shoe that I saw yesterday (Black & White Twill Biancas) that I want to buy, but I am having a little problem being able to make the transaction (Nieman Marcus & their stupid payment acceptions). What do you all think? Go for the Mago, or go for the Black and White Twill Biancas? (Sorry, I forgot to take a pic of them)


----------



## Clooky001

chacci1 said:


> Gorgeous!  I sweat our shoe closets mimic each other!  I just ordered my Jenny glitter York yesterday!  They should be here tomorrow!
> Also, were you able to get a look at the black crystal lady daff by chance?



Hahah...we both have the best of taste!! 

Na sorry I've been lazy & haven't got off my butt to go...x


----------



## Dessye

318Platinum said:


> WOW!!! Thank YOU so much, Dessye!!! I have been wanting this shoe for the longest AND it's in MY SIZE!!!! Problem is that there is a New shoe that I saw yesterday (Black & White Twill Biancas) that I want to buy, but I am having a little problem being able to make the transaction (Nieman Marcus & their stupid payment acceptions). What do you all think? Go for the Mago, or go for the Black and White Twill Biancas? (Sorry, I forgot to take a pic of them)


 
Go for both --- you could always return one of them!


----------



## 318Platinum

Dessye said:


> Go for both --- you could always return one of them!



That is true, but we will see if I can't find this Mago somewhere else on sale first. I know it's a amble, but EVERYTHING I do is a gamble. lol. I hope that I am able to get what I want out of it all. Thanks, * Dessye*


----------



## 318Platinum

Clooky001 said:


> Shoe porn anyone!....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jenny 150 York Glitter Multi & black



Just so you know, I am CRAZY DRAWN to the Black Jenny!!! That is ONE HOTT SHOE, MAMA!! I almost want to go out and get it, but I'm not ready for a glitzy shoe just yet! Still new to Christian, so I need to get a few basics and classics first, IMO.


----------



## Dessye

318Platinum said:


> That is true, but we will see if I can't find this Mago somewhere else on sale first. I know it's a amble, but EVERYTHING I do is a gamble. lol. I hope that I am able to get what I want out of it all. Thanks, *Dessye*


 
I hope everything works out in your favor!


----------



## 318Platinum

Dessye said:


> I hope everything works out in your favor!



LOL< I do as well, but an SA that I deal with at Nordies has told me about some upcoming shoes for Fall that I am interested in, so maybe I should just wait and go for those?


----------



## FlipDiver

Madison's new F/W 2011/12 arrivals today:

WINTER TRASH 150 PVC LADY FABRIC HEEL GOLD $1195 

WINTER TRASH 150 PVC VELVET COCCO HEEL BLK $1095 

ROTONDODO 140 CALF CORK LUCIDO CHATAIGNE $559 SOBEK 140 CREPE SATIN SEQUINS CLAIR DE LUNE $1495

CROIZIZI 100 NAPPA SILK ALBA $895 

CROIZIZI 100 NAPPA SILK MEKONG $895 

YOU YOU 85 PATENT CALF BLK $595 

PRORATA 90 METAL PATENT CALF OYSTER $735 

NEW PEANUT 45 PONY LEOPARD MINI CHAD GG $895 

CROC WOODOO FLAT SUEDE BLK $795


----------



## Nolia

What colors do the Jenny Pump come in?  Glitter York, Purple, Red? ...?


----------



## chacci1

Clooky001 said:


> Hahah...we both have the best of taste!!
> 
> Na sorry I've been lazy & haven't got off my butt to go...x



NP dear!  (and, you haven't been too lazy....amazing haul that you just revealed!! )  Ha ha...


----------



## Hipployta

Umm...can anyone with the Saba WS in Daf or Lady Daf tell me if the also feel the shoes are really delicate? 

I'm just opened the box and though they are nice the WS on it feels almost too delicate to wear


----------



## Hipployta

New at Madison

LADY PEEP 150 CROCO LUCIDO AMETHYSTE $5695

BIANCA 140 CROCO LUCIDO EMERAUDE $5595

BELLE 85 PYTHON CRYSTAL BLK $1695


----------



## pixiesparkle

Hipployta said:


> New at Madison
> 
> LADY PEEP 150 CROCO LUCIDO AMETHYSTE $5695
> 
> BIANCA 140 CROCO LUCIDO EMERAUDE $5595
> 
> BELLE 85 PYTHON CRYSTAL BLK $1695


 I die...now if I had 6k to spare


----------



## hazeltt

^ omg i die!


----------



## BattyBugs

I love the Belle Booties! They may just become my one must-have of the season.


----------



## QueenOfHeels

Dessye said:


> I can answer one of your questions.  Yes, it is true that the Maggie will be coming in a black/black and nude/nude combo.  It's a combo of patent and ?suede.  Not sure of the second material.  I believe the vamp will be ?suede and the remainder of the upper will be in patent.
> 
> *Alice1979* just posted that the No 299 will come in a third combo ---- suede/saba WS combo --- see her post above.



 *Dessye*!


----------



## QueenOfHeels

Nolia said:


> Your questions aren't silly.  In fact, you asked a lot of the ones I would~



Aww, thanks *Nolia*!  Sometimes, I still just feel a tad embarrassed to ask being such a newbie still and all. :shame: But, thank you so very much for your kind words and reassurance!


----------



## QueenOfHeels

Alice1979 said:


> The Jenny sling 150 also comes in black satin, which Nordstrom has already received.
> 
> Looks like the Volpi dorcet will also come in a pewter metallic leather, not sure who is getting that color.
> 
> No. 299 will come in possibly 3 colorways: bordeaux suede/python tartaruga, black suede/anthracite calf grain, and supposedly a suede/sabas ws. Not sure the color of suede with the sabas ws.



 so very much *Alice1979*, for all of your help!  Please continue to keep me posted if you hear anything else, I would greatly appreciate it!


----------



## karwood

Hipployta said:


> Umm...can anyone with the Saba WS in Daf or Lady Daf tell me if the also feel the shoes are really delicate?
> 
> I'm just opened the box and though they are nice the WS on it feels almost too delicate to wear



I have worn mine and have not had any issues with the skin. However, I did treat my shoes for the added protection.


----------



## dhampir2005

Whew just scored the Jenny glitter york slingback yesterday. For some reason I sized down 1/2 size? I'll post pictures when I get around to doing a reveal of my latest acquisitions. I have a few piled up


----------



## lizziecat

Can anyone help identify this lovely shoe for me, please?  I am really hoping that one of the boutiques in the UK has ordered it?  Many thanks for your help.

http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1416513&d=1306858153


----------



## karwood

lizziecat said:


> Can anyone help identify this lovely shoe for me, please?  I am really hoping that one of the boutiques in the UK has ordered it?  Many thanks for your help.
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1416513&d=1306858153




Croizizi nude patent leather


----------



## QueenOfHeels

dhampir2005 said:


> Whew just scored the Jenny glitter york slingback yesterday. For some reason I sized down 1/2 size? I'll post pictures when I get around to doing a reveal of my latest acquisitions. I have a few piled up



Jenny's run 1/2 size SMALL IMHO, I have to take a 1/2 size down myself from my normal CL size. HTH!


----------



## Dessye

Hipployta said:


> New at Madison
> 
> LADY PEEP 150 CROCO LUCIDO AMETHYSTE $5695
> 
> BIANCA 140 CROCO LUCIDO EMERAUDE $5595
> 
> BELLE 85 PYTHON CRYSTAL BLK $1695


 


That amethyst croc ---- OMG!!!!


----------



## lizziecat

karwood said:


> Croizizi nude patent leather



That's brilliant!  Many thanks for your help, *karwood*!


----------



## NY_Mami

Does anyone know whether or not NAP restocks???.... I want those Chartruese Daffodils.... lol...


----------



## 318Platinum

NY_Mami said:


> Does anyone know whether or not NAP restocks???.... I want those Chartruese Daffodils.... lol...



I was told by a Fashion Advisor that "What they have is All that they will have, and when it's gone, there is no other shipment! the only way you would get the shoe is if someone sends them back". I asked them specifically about the Chartreuse Daffodiles, and thats the answer I received. HTH


----------



## jenayb

QueenOfHeels said:


> Jenny's run 1/2 size SMALL IMHO, I have to take a 1/2 size down myself from my normal CL size. HTH!


 
They run *large* not *small*.


----------



## dhampir2005

Whew, good I was confused and was like "are my feet shrinking?" They've done that before 



QueenOfHeels said:


> Jenny's run 1/2 size SMALL IMHO, I have to take a 1/2 size down myself from my normal CL size. HTH!


----------



## dhampir2005

Thanks for the clarification Jenay! I'm just glad I got them in the slingback... too many pumps for me lately.



jenaywins said:


> They run *large* not *small*.


----------



## QueenOfHeels

jenaywins said:


> They run *large* not *small*.


 
Wow, sheer 'blonde moment' on my part :girlwhack: (that's embarrassing)! :shame: Thank you so much for the correction *jenaywins*,  I totally meant to say _large_....not sure how I ended up saying the opposite??  LOL. All of the Jenny Pump's and Jenny Sling's that I own are 1/2 size down (EU 38.5) from my TTS CL (EU 39).


----------



## QueenOfHeels

dhampir2005 said:


> Whew, good I was confused and was like "are my feet shrinking?" They've done that before


 

So sorry for the confusion *dhampir2005*, I had a 'blonde moment'!


----------



## hazeltt

dhampir2005 said:


> Whew just scored the Jenny glitter york slingback yesterday. For some reason I sized down 1/2 size? I'll post pictures when I get around to doing a reveal of my latest acquisitions. I have a few piled up



Yay! We need mod pics! I'm still on the fence about them.


----------



## jenayb

QueenOfHeels said:


> Wow, sheer 'blonde moment' on my part :girlwhack: (that's embarrassing)! :shame: Thank you so much for the correction *jenaywins*,  I totally meant to say _large_....not sure how I ended up saying the opposite??  LOL. All of the Jenny Pump's and Jenny Sling's that I own are 1/2 size down (EU 38.5) from my TTS CL (EU 39).



Lol. I figured.


----------



## QueenOfHeels

jenaywins said:


> Lol. I figured.


 
Thanks for understanding *jenaywins *


----------



## jenayb

QueenOfHeels said:


> Thanks for understanding *jenaywins *


----------



## jenayb

hazeltt said:


> Yay! We need mod pics! I'm still on the fence about them.



You need to buy them, straight up. I'm typically not to set on a particular style or material, but the Glitter York Jenny is so amazing IRL, I just canny say enough about it. I mean, I'm partial to the GY Bibi seeing as I have it, but good gracious the detailing on the Jenny is outer worldly!


----------



## xsunnyd

NY_Mami said:


> Does anyone know whether or not NAP restocks???.... I want those Chartruese Daffodils.... lol...



NAP UK has them right now! From this morning I know they had quite a few sizes still.


----------



## hazeltt

jenaywins said:


> You need to buy them, straight up. I'm typically not to set on a particular style or material, but the Glitter York Jenny is so amazing IRL, I just canny say enough about it. I mean, I'm partial to the GY Bibi seeing as I have it, but good gracious the detailing on the Jenny is outer worldly!



I really need to see the material in person. The pics just aren't doing it for me yet.


----------



## dhampir2005

They are gorgeous IRL. I went in to check on my sale shoes and ended up buying something full price... go figure. I cut a sale shoe for these! One pic just for you *hazeltt*

Also for the ladies with other glitter shoes. This is my first pair of glitter. Do you store them in the dustbags to avoid glitter fallout? Do you worry about the color from the dustbags leaking on the shoes? I don't store the maralenas in their dustbags so I'm not sure about these.



hazeltt said:


> I really need to see the material in person. The pics just aren't doing it for me yet.



Pardon the ashy heel... it's pedi time


----------



## Clooky001

Oh no your slings are stunning &#57606;... I turnt down the slings for the pumps & now in confused-which should I go for..pumps or slings???
Also black or multi?? I've not seen any IRL just going by my SA pics?!? X




jenaywins said:


> You need to buy them, straight up. I'm typically not to set on a particular style or material, but the Glitter York Jenny is so amazing IRL, I just canny say enough about it. I mean, I'm partial to the GY Bibi seeing as I have it, but good gracious the detailing on the Jenny is outer worldly!





dhampir2005 said:


> They are gorgeous IRL. I went in to check on my sale shoes and ended up buying something full price... go figure. I cut a sale shoe for these! One pic just for you *hazeltt*
> 
> Also for the ladies with other glitter shoes. This is my first pair of glitter. Do you store them in the dustbags to avoid glitter fallout? Do you worry about the color from the dustbags leaking on the shoes? I don't store the maralenas in their dustbags so I'm not sure about these.
> 
> 
> 
> Pardon the ashy heel... it's pedi time


----------



## dhampir2005

I love the multi! It's a great neutral and I think it goes with everything! I debated about the Bibi in GY too, but one is enough for me  I haven't seen the black, but I think I would still pick multi 

I personally like the sling better because I tend to have heel slippage in a lot of pumps because the back of my foot is oddly shaped. I was also literally sold the slings by my SA who stated "The pump has more of a business feel, slings are more intimate given the peep of flesh below the ankles". But then again, I've been buying a lot of pumps lately so slings it was! I think both are gorgeous IMHO. It's just a question of which style you personally prefer.



Clooky001 said:


> Oh no your slings are stunning &#57606;... I turnt down the slings for the pumps & now in confused-which should I go for..pumps or slings???
> Also black or multi?? I've not seen any IRL just going by my SA pics?!? X


----------



## dhampir2005

TBH the glitter york bibi turned me onto the whole fall glitter york business! I loved them as well, but I'm really partial to vamp detailing so I waited. But the bibi, so comfy and wearable 



jenaywins said:


> You need to buy them, straight up. I'm typically not to set on a particular style or material, but the Glitter York Jenny is so amazing IRL, I just canny say enough about it. I mean, I'm partial to the GY Bibi seeing as I have it, but good gracious the detailing on the Jenny is outer worldly!


----------



## QueenOfHeels

dhampir2005 said:


> I love the multi! It's a great neutral and I think it goes with everything! I debated about the Bibi in GY too, but one is enough for me  I haven't seen the black, but I think I would still pick multi
> 
> I personally like the sling better because I tend to have heel slippage in a lot of pumps because the back of my foot is oddly shaped. I was also literally sold the slings by my SA who stated "The pump has more of a business feel, slings are more intimate given the peep of flesh below the ankles". But then again, I've been buying a lot of pumps lately so slings it was! I think both are gorgeous IMHO. It's just a question of which style you personally prefer.



I totally second *dhampir2005* on this!  I myself was debating the same and ended up going with the Jenny 150mm Sling's in Glitter York as well since I felt they fit my personal style more.  Like *dhampir* said, it all boils down to your own individual style and personal preference. HTH!


----------



## hazeltt

dhampir2005 said:


> They are gorgeous IRL. I went in to check on my sale shoes and ended up buying something full price... go figure. I cut a sale shoe for these! One pic just for you *hazeltt*
> 
> Also for the ladies with other glitter shoes. This is my first pair of glitter. Do you store them in the dustbags to avoid glitter fallout? Do you worry about the color from the dustbags leaking on the shoes? I don't store the maralenas in their dustbags so I'm not sure about these.
> 
> 
> 
> Pardon the ashy heel... it's pedi time



They're beautiful! I really like the sling more because it just makes the shoe look so much more elegant. I really want to get it but I don't know if my feet likes slings and since I can't try it on before I buy, the sizing is a gamble. I have never purchased a pair of CLs that I have tried on first and it worked out okay because if there's heel slippage, I can always put in some heel grips and problem solved. But I can't do that with slings and it'll be such a hassle with the international return/exchange if it doesn't work out. I wish there's a CL boutique near me.


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

dhampir2005 said:


> They are gorgeous IRL. I went in to check on my sale shoes and ended up buying something full price... go figure. I cut a sale shoe for these! One pic just for you *hazeltt*
> 
> Also for the ladies with other glitter shoes. This is my first pair of glitter. Do you store them in the dustbags to avoid glitter fallout? Do you worry about the color from the dustbags leaking on the shoes? I don't store the maralenas in their dustbags so I'm not sure about these.
> 
> 
> 
> Pardon the ashy heel... it's pedi time


 
they are so gorgeous in IRL! One of my friends just bought them as her wedding shoes


----------



## dhampir2005

Hmmm, well I got mine at Nordstroms. You could call a Nordstroms and ask about their international policy and how returns would work that way. I actually like to buy things from the e-boutique and dept stores because they have fairly flexible return policies (dept stores especially). Try it! You never know, it might work out really well!




hazeltt said:


> They're beautiful! I really like the sling more because it just makes the shoe look so much more elegant. I really want to get it but I don't know if my feet likes slings and since I can't try it on before I buy, the sizing is a gamble. I have never purchased a pair of CLs that I have tried on first and it worked out okay because if there's heel slippage, I can always put in some heel grips and problem solved. But I can't do that with slings and it'll be such a hassle with the international return/exchange if it doesn't work out. I wish there's a CL boutique near me.


----------



## hazeltt

dhampir2005 said:


> Hmmm, well I got mine at Nordstroms. You could call a Nordstroms and ask about their international policy and how returns would work that way. I actually like to buy things from the e-boutique and dept stores because they have fairly flexible return policies (dept stores especially). Try it! You never know, it might work out really well!



Are they hard to walk in? Does your heel slip out sometimes?


----------



## dhampir2005

That's awesome! They would make a gorgeous wedding shoe! Ironically I bought them to wear to a wedding 



dezynrbaglaydee said:


> they are so gorgeous in IRL! One of my friends just bought them as her wedding shoes



To be honest, with all of my CL slingbacks, those suckers cling on for dear life! They seem to be made extra tight as the slingback will stretch out over time. Sometimes they are so tight that it actually cuts into the back of my heel and leaves a bruise . So if you're worried about falling out of your shoe, I really wouldn't worry  However I don't think the bruising is common. It probably just happens to me because I bruise really easily.



hazeltt said:


> Are they hard to walk in? Does your heel slip out sometimes?


----------



## hazeltt

dhampir2005 said:


> That's awesome! They would make a gorgeous wedding shoe! Ironically I bought them to wear to a wedding
> 
> 
> 
> To be honest, with all of my CL slingbacks, those suckers cling on for dear life! They seem to be made extra tight as the slingback will stretch out over time. Sometimes they are so tight that it actually cuts into the back of my heel and leaves a bruise . So if you're worried about falling out of your shoe, I really wouldn't worry  However I don't think the bruising is common. It probably just happens to me because I bruise really easily.



That's good to hear but I really have no where to wear them to and even you guys bought it for weddings! It might be too dressy for everyday wear. They're so beautiful though!


----------



## dhampir2005

I bought them to be my "formal events" shoe. I would wear the maralenas but I don't want to steal the bride's thunder!



hazeltt said:


> That's good to hear but I really have no where to wear them to and even you guys bought it for weddings! It might be too dressy for everyday wear. They're so beautiful though!


----------



## hazeltt

dhampir2005 said:


> I bought them to be my "formal events" shoe. I would wear the maralenas but I don't want to steal the bride's thunder!


----------



## jenayb

dhampir2005 said:


> TBH the glitter york bibi turned me onto the whole fall glitter york business! I loved them as well, but I'm really partial to vamp detailing so I waited. But the bibi, so comfy and wearable



The Jenny certainly is amazing!


----------



## QueenOfHeels

hazeltt said:


> That's good to hear but I really have no where to wear them to and even you guys bought it for weddings! It might be too dressy for everyday wear. They're so beautiful though!


 
While I have no doubt that they would make for an absolutely stunning wedding shoe or pair well with any formal dress attire for that matter, I personally think you could get a lot of wear out of them! I wear mine with just about everything and dress them up or down no problem! 

*Multiple Ways You Can Wear Them IMHO:* 
**Casual:* Pair with dark washed skinny jeans and a great basic tee (for a more business-y look throw on a boyfriend blazer or classic tweed jacket --ooh la la Chanel!). This is one of my fav signature looks that I am always resorting back to. Super cute with a chunky masculine watch (Rolex!) and maybe a small bracelet or any other jewelry of your choosing!
**Business:* Option #1 (see above), Option #2 Pair with a sleek shift dress whether it is above, at, or slightly below the knee, with a mod shift dress, with a wrap dress (DVF!), or with an a-line/pencil skirt and blouse, etc.
**Evening:* Pair with a bandage mini dress (hello Herve Leger!) or any mini/cocktail/slip dress for that matter!

HTH!


----------



## hazeltt

QueenOfHeels said:


> While I have no doubt that they would make for an absolutely stunning wedding shoe or pair well with any formal dress attire for that matter, I personally think you could get a lot of wear out of them! I wear mine with just about everything and dress them up or down no problem!
> 
> *Multiple Ways You Can Wear Them IMHO:*
> **Casual:* Pair with dark washed skinny jeans and a great basic tee (for a more business-y look throw on a boyfriend blazer or classic tweed jacket --ooh la la Chanel!). This is one of my fav signature looks that I am always resorting back to. Super cute with a chunky masculine watch (Rolex!) and maybe a small bracelet or any other jewelry of your choosing!
> **Business:* Option #1 (see above), Option #2 Pair with a sleek shift dress whether it is above, at, or slightly below the knee, with a mod shift dress, with a wrap dress (DVF!), or with an a-line/pencil skirt and blouse, etc.
> **Evening:* Pair with a bandage mini dress (hello Herve Leger!) or any mini/cocktail/slip dress for that matter!
> 
> HTH!



How do these run? TTS?  You guys are such enablers!


----------



## QueenOfHeels

hazeltt said:


> How do these run? TTS?  You guys are such enablers!


 
I typically wear a EU 39 in most CL styles and I have found the Jenny 150mm Sling's to run 1/2 size *large* as I needed to *size down 1/2 size* from my TTS CL Size 39 to a 38.5 to prevent heel slippage.  (Note: I have very narrow feet, very high arches, and small ankles :shame However, I could have probably gotten away with the 39's too, I just prefer a tighter fit around the ankle so I don't accidentally walk right out of them! I mean, I've already found my prince charming, so to speak, and don't need the Cinderella 'glass slipper' effect in my life right now. 

Aww, I really promise that my intentions are all good, as I don't necessarily _mean_ to be the enabler , but (brace yourself for the paradox!) IMHO, and if I may be so bold as to say, these are not shoes that any Loubi Lover should be without/pass up on and will probably regret doing so (and what I mean in saying so is that any CL style in the Glitter York material whether it is the: Bibi, Jenny, or Jenny Sling are all deserving of a spot in our shoe wardrobe's!). All the lovely ladies who have posted about them already are so right, they are ten times more gorgeous IRL, especially in the Glitter York material (I don't much prefer the Black).  

So, I'm actually really just trying to help make sure that they go to good homes and hopefully find a loving spot in your shoe closet!


----------



## Clooky001

Well thx to all you lovely ladies I have just purchased 3 pairs of the Jenny glitter York, multi & black pump & I think it's the multi!!! Sling. What's the 3rd colourway? I won't be keeping them all sadly, but as you all are saying the shoe is TDF IRL I thought it best to order all as don't want to miss out! &#57430;


----------



## NY_Mami

318Platinum said:


> I was told by a Fashion Advisor that "What they have is All that they will have, and when it's gone, there is no other shipment! the only way you would get the shoe is if someone sends them back". I asked them specifically about the Chartreuse Daffodiles, and thats the answer I received. HTH


 
DAYUM.... So I couldn't ask an SA at one of the boutiques to find them???....


----------



## NY_Mami

Is the Daffodil TTS or do I have to go up a size???...


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

NY_Mami said:


> Is the Daffodil TTS or do I have to go up a size???...



For me they're US TTS, or .5 down from my CL size


----------



## BattyBugs

I passed on any sale shoes today at the boutique & came home with a pair of Amethyst suede Belle Booties. I really love my Belles.


----------



## QueenOfHeels

Clooky001 said:


> Well thx to all you lovely ladies I have just purchased 3 pairs of the Jenny glitter York, multi & black pump & I think it's the multi!!! Sling. What's the 3rd colourway? I won't be keeping them all sadly, but as you all are saying the shoe is TDF IRL I thought it best to order all as don't want to miss out! &#57430;


 
My vote is for the Jenny Sling in Glitter York!!


----------



## SassySarah

BattyBugs said:


> I passed on any sale shoes today at the boutique & came home with a pair of Amethyst suede Belle Booties. I really love my Belles.



OMG I bet they're gorgeous!  I know you love the Belle Booties too!  Congrats!


----------



## BattyBugs

I really didn't think that this coming season would be dangerous to my wallet...until I got a look at the Fall/Winter book today.


----------



## QueenOfHeels

BattyBugs said:


> I really didn't think that this coming season would be dangerous to my wallet...until I got a look at the Fall/Winter book today.


 
Tell us more *BattyBugs*!


----------



## BattyBugs

I should have taken notes, but the SA kept popping in and out with shoes for me to try on. The Black Crystal Python is amazing in person. Dallas has this material in the MBP and it is truly stunning (I want it in the Belle Bootie, but that is a Madison exclusive). Alice and I are heading back to the boutique on Friday, so maybe the two of us together can get a good list. FYI, the book is a 4" binder and it was full of new styles. The Eco Trash Daffs are so pretty in person. I really need another peek at that book.


----------



## BattyBugs

I meant to add that there are way more styles in the book than we have seen on the thread, too. I'm in trouble!


----------



## Clooky001

dhampir2005 said:


> They are gorgeous IRL. I went in to check on my sale shoes and ended up buying something full price... go figure. I cut a sale shoe for these! One pic just for you *hazeltt*
> 
> Also for the ladies with other glitter shoes. This is my first pair of glitter. Do you store them in the dustbags to avoid glitter fallout? Do you worry about the color from the dustbags leaking on the shoes? I don't store the maralenas in their dustbags so I'm not sure about these.
> 
> 
> 
> Pardon the ashy heel... it's pedi time



Hey dhampir, are yours the multi or gold? &#57430;


----------



## QueenOfHeels

BattyBugs said:


> I meant to add that there are way more styles in the book than we have seen on the thread, too. I'm in trouble!


 
OMG!  Please update us ASAP after you have "taken notes!"   I personally am dying to know as I don't have easy access to a nearby CL boutique!


----------



## dhampir2005

Thanks for the tips to wear  I'll be utilizing many ways so I feel as though my purchase is more justified!



QueenOfHeels said:


> While I have no doubt that they would make for an absolutely stunning wedding shoe or pair well with any formal dress attire for that matter, I personally think you could get a lot of wear out of them! I wear mine with just about everything and dress them up or down no problem!
> 
> *Multiple Ways You Can Wear Them IMHO:*
> **Casual:* Pair with dark washed skinny jeans and a great basic tee (for a more business-y look throw on a boyfriend blazer or classic tweed jacket --ooh la la Chanel!). This is one of my fav signature looks that I am always resorting back to. Super cute with a chunky masculine watch (Rolex!) and maybe a small bracelet or any other jewelry of your choosing!
> **Business:* Option #1 (see above), Option #2 Pair with a sleek shift dress whether it is above, at, or slightly below the knee, with a mod shift dress, with a wrap dress (DVF!), or with an a-line/pencil skirt and blouse, etc.
> **Evening:* Pair with a bandage mini dress (hello Herve Leger!) or any mini/cocktail/slip dress for that matter!
> 
> HTH!



I vote sling as well! Unless you are a pump girl then, multi pump!



Clooky001 said:


> Well thx to all you lovely ladies I have just purchased 3 pairs of the Jenny glitter York, multi & black pump & I think it's the multi!!! Sling. What's the 3rd colourway? I won't be keeping them all sadly, but as you all are saying the shoe is TDF IRL I thought it best to order all as don't want to miss out! &#57430;



I just checked the box! It says Gold/multicolor.... so errr the gold is multi?



Clooky001 said:


> Hey dhampir, are yours the multi or gold? &#57430;


----------



## dhampir2005

Can the ladies who have glitter help me with storage questions? Do you store in dustbags or not? Are you worried about the dustbags leaking red? These are my first glitter so any tips would be awesome!


----------



## ringing_phone

dhampir2005 said:


> Can the ladies who have glitter help me with storage questions? Do you store in dustbags or not? Are you worried about the dustbags leaking red? These are my first glitter so any tips would be awesome!



I have the MC glitter NPs, and I store them in dustbags.  I'm not worried about the dustbags leaking, but I don't think it would be noticeable if they did.


----------



## erinmiyu

dhampir2005 said:


> Can the ladies who have glitter help me with storage questions? Do you store in dustbags or not? Are you worried about the dustbags leaking red? These are my first glitter so any tips would be awesome!


i store them in the box, between tissue paper and not in the dustbags. i stored one pair in dustbags and i noticed when i removed the shoes from them the glitter snagged on the bags and it removed some glitter. note this is the older non mini-glitter.


----------



## hazeltt

dhampir2005 said:


> Can the ladies who have glitter help me with storage questions? Do you store in dustbags or not? Are you worried about the dustbags leaking red? These are my first glitter so any tips would be awesome!



Does the glitter fall off a lot?


----------



## Hipployta

Man...now I have to go try on the Glitter York Jenny Sling somewhere *grouches*


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

BattyBugs said:


> I should have taken notes, but the SA kept popping in and out with shoes for me to try on. The Black Crystal Python is amazing in person. Dallas has this material in the MBP and it is truly stunning (I want it in the Belle Bootie, but that is a Madison exclusive). Alice and I are heading back to the boutique on Friday, so maybe the two of us together can get a good list. FYI, the book is a 4" binder and it was full of new styles. The Eco Trash Daffs are so pretty in person. I really need another peek at that book.



Thanx for the intel Batty. Echo Trash Daffs 
You mean the Daff. Brodee or what.. I am having palpitations right now 
Plz clarify more sweetie


----------



## BattyBugs

^SeDuCTive^ said:


> Thanx for the intel Batty. Echo Trash Daffs
> You mean the Daff. Brodee or what.. I am having palpitations right now
> Plz clarify more sweetie



Yes, those are the ones. Since I am not interested in anything that high, I don't pay attention to the names. 
:shame:


----------



## Clooky001

dhampir2005 said:


> Thanks for the tips to wear  I'll be utilizing many ways so I feel as though my purchase is more justified!
> 
> 
> 
> I vote sling as well! Unless you are a pump girl then, multi pump!
> 
> 
> 
> I just checked the box! It says Gold/multicolor.... so errr the gold is multi?




Thx for checking thats strange as my SA told me it comes in 3 colourways, the black, multi & the gold...she said the gold was the same material as the heel on the gold/python winter trash?!?!


----------



## dhampir2005

It doesn't really fall off a lot. Even though I store them in the dustbags, I haven't noticed heavy fallout in the bags.



hazeltt said:


> Does the glitter fall off a lot?



Well... the box says gold/ multicolor so it's like from afar it looks gold, but up close it is definitely a multi-glitter if that makes sense. So the base is heavily gold which makes it a great neutral!



Clooky001 said:


> Thx for checking thats strange as my SA told me it comes in 3 colourways, the black, multi & the gold...she said the gold was the same material as the heel on the gold/python winter trash?!?!


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

BattyBugs said:


> Yes, those are the ones. Since I am not interested in anything that high, I don't pay attention to the names.
> :shame:



* I totally understand you. I wasn't interested in the 160s until the mean tpfers enabled me to try the Daf on *


----------



## regeens

dhampir2005 said:


> Can the ladies who have glitter help me with storage questions? Do you store in dustbags or not? Are you worried about the dustbags leaking red? These are my first glitter so any tips would be awesome!


 
I don't store my glitter pairs in dust bags as the glitters can snag against the bag. They're stored in a cabinet. HTH and enjoy your new glitters.


----------



## dhampir2005

I totally agree! Anything in the gold/multiglitter glitter york is a closet staple. It can really look gorgeous with anything (can anyone else tell I totally tried your suggestions last night ). So pick a pair in your favorite style and rock them happily! When I first saw the pictures of the glitter york I was actually pretty "meh" about them. When my Nordies SA encouraged me to try the Bibi's in the GY I was like  the material. I personally like really thin heels, so I decided to pass on the Bibi once my SA mentioned other styles. As soon as the Jenny slings came in he pulled my tts (37.5) and the 37 for me and just waited for me to come in one day. I tried, I loved, I bought 



QueenOfHeels said:


> I typically wear a EU 39 in most CL styles and I have found the Jenny 150mm Sling's to run 1/2 size *large* as I needed to *size down 1/2 size* from my TTS CL Size 39 to a 38.5 to prevent heel slippage.  (Note: I have very narrow feet, very high arches, and small ankles :shame However, I could have probably gotten away with the 39's too, I just prefer a tighter fit around the ankle so I don't accidentally walk right out of them! I mean, I've already found my prince charming, so to speak, and don't need the Cinderella 'glass slipper' effect in my life right now.
> 
> Aww, I really promise that my intentions are all good, as I don't necessarily _mean_ to be the enabler , but (brace yourself for the paradox!) IMHO, and if I may be so bold as to say, these are not shoes that any Loubi Lover should be without/pass up on and will probably regret doing so (and what I mean in saying so is that any CL style in the Glitter York material whether it is the: Bibi, Jenny, or Jenny Sling are all deserving of a spot in our shoe wardrobe's!). All the lovely ladies who have posted about them already are so right, they are ten times more gorgeous IRL, especially in the Glitter York material (I don't much prefer the Black).
> 
> So, I'm actually really just trying to help make sure that they go to good homes and hopefully find a loving spot in your shoe closet!


----------



## cfellis522

BattyBugs said:


> I passed on any sale shoes today at the boutique & came home with a pair of Amethyst suede Belle Booties. I really love my Belles.


 
Batty!  We should have met up!  Me and the family were there at around 2 with Whitney!  Sorry we missed you!!!


----------



## cfellis522

QueenOfHeels said:


> OMG!  Please update us ASAP after you have "taken notes!"   I personally am dying to know as I don't have easy access to a nearby CL boutique!


 
I was in the Dallas boutique yesterday as well and they stated that I could look thru the book, but could not take any pictures.  I was told that the LV boutique got into a mess of trouble by releasing pictures that got on here that were not the "final" photos so Christian is coming down pretty hard on the boutiques.  Notes were OK to take and I have a bunch, but I couldnt take any pics of the book.  

And Batty is correct.  The book is about 4" thick and has a bunch of styles in it that have not been posted on here yet...

Caroline


----------



## BellaShoes

OMG!!!!!

Leopard Watersnake Bambous!

http://www.pamjenkins.co.uk/productdetails-Bambou-140-Watersnake/6060.html


----------



## BellaShoes

Black/Black Pigalle Spikes 120mm

http://www.pamjenkins.co.uk/productdetails-Bambou-140-Watersnake/6060.html


----------



## BattyBugs

cfellis522 said:


> Batty!  We should have met up!  Me and the family were there at around 2 with Whitney!  Sorry we missed you!!!


 
Caroline, I just missed you...seriously! In case you are interested in getting together this weekend, Alice will be in town. Call my cell if you have time on Friday or Saturday.


----------



## 318Platinum

NY_Mami said:


> DAYUM.... So I couldn't ask an SA at one of the boutiques to find them???....



Im not sure, but usually, Boutiques only carry certain styles, while other places carry different styles!! Try NAP UK for them!! What size do you need?


----------



## QueenOfHeels

dhampir2005 said:


> Thanks for the tips to wear  I'll be utilizing many ways so I feel as though my purchase is more justified!
> 
> Aww, you're more than welcome! My pleasure! Wear them in good health!
> 
> I vote sling as well! Unless you are a pump girl then, multi pump!


----------



## QueenOfHeels

Hipployta said:


> Man...now I have to go try on the Glitter York Jenny Sling somewhere *grouches*



 indeed!


----------



## QueenOfHeels

dhampir2005 said:


> *I totally agree! Anything in the gold/multiglitter glitter york is a closet staple. It can really look gorgeous with anything* (can anyone else tell I totally tried your suggestions last night). So pick a pair in your favorite style and rock them happily! When I first saw the pictures of the glitter york I was actually pretty "meh" about them. When my Nordies SA encouraged me to try the Bibi's in the GY I was like  the material. *I personally like really thin heels, so I decided to pass on the Bibi once my SA mentioned other styles.* As soon as the Jenny slings came in he pulled my tts (37.5) and the 37 for me and just waited for me to come in one day. I tried, I loved, I bought



Aww, so happy for you!  

You are really going to get so much wear out of them IMHO!  So glad I could help, it was an absolute pleasure! 

ITA, I was moreso pretty partial to the Jenny Sling in GY until I saw detailed pics and the shoes themselves in person! Then, as they so often say, it was  at first sight! 

Again, totally agree with you! I prefer super high heels and thinner vs thicker heels myself as I find them to be much more elegant; just a personal preference I suppose. But, I am sure the Bibi, Filter, and Daffy will grow on me with time!


----------



## NY_Mami

318platinum said:


> im not sure, but usually, boutiques only carry certain styles, while other places carry different styles!! Try nap uk for them!! What size do you need?


 
38.5....


----------



## NANI1972

Does anyone know what method of shipping Harvey Nichols uses to ship to the U.S. and what they charge? Thanks!


----------



## Alice1979

NANI1972 said:


> Does anyone know what method of shipping Harvey Nichols uses to ship to the U.S. and what they charge? Thanks!



HN ships by DPD, which becomes RJJ in the US. But not all region of US has RJJ, and in that case, Fedex will deliver. They recently increase their postage, it's now 83 gbp per shipment.


----------



## Nolia

If only those satin Jenny's weren't slings~


----------



## jenayb

Emerald satin Jenny!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 



Alice1979 said:


> New at Saks:
> 
> 
> 
> Bambou in purple glitter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New at NM:
> 
> 
> 
> Jenny 150 in navy satin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jenny 150 in emeraude satin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bambou in oyster metal patent


----------



## Alice1979

jenaywins said:


> Emerald satin Jenny!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



That was my reaction as well. I'm not a green person, but that shoe is TDF.


----------



## jenayb

Alice1979 said:


> That was my reaction as well. I'm not a green person, but that shoe is TDF.


 
Gosh, the colour just looks so..... So lush! Amazing. Thank you so much for sharing!


----------



## NANI1972

Alice1979 said:


> HN ships by DPD, which becomes RJJ in the US. But not all region of US has RJJ, and in that case, Fedex will deliver. They recently increase their postage, it's now *83 gbp per shipment.[/*QUOTE]
> 
> Thank you Alice.  With that info ordering from HN is out for me.


----------



## Alice1979

jenaywins said:


> Gosh, the colour just looks so..... So lush! Amazing. Thank you so much for sharing!


 
You're very welcome!




NANI1972 said:


> Alice1979 said:
> 
> 
> 
> HN ships by DPD, which becomes RJJ in the US. But not all region of US has RJJ, and in that case, Fedex will deliver. They recently increase their postage, it's now *83 gbp per shipment.[/*QUOTE]
> 
> Thank you Alice. With that info ordering from HN is out for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're welcome. Despite the high shipping, I would still order from HN rather than from Paris, I just have to be more selective of what I buy
Click to expand...


----------



## QueenOfHeels

LOVE the new Jenny Satin Sling's!! 

She will be coming in Amethyste Satin too! Although, one of my SA's told me that Louboutin will only be doing a run of six total for this style/colorway and the largest size only going up to a EU 38.5--is this true?!


----------



## QueenOfHeels

Alice1979 said:


> You're very welcome!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NANI1972 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're welcome. Despite the high shipping, I would still order from HN rather than from Paris, I just have to be more selective of what I buy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you *Alice* for sharing the beautiful eye candy!! :
Click to expand...


----------



## Dessye

jenaywins said:


> Emerald satin Jenny!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 
ITA!!!!   The color is simply TDF.


----------



## 318Platinum

NY_Mami said:


> 38.5....



you should call NAP UK and see if they will put your name on the waiting list in case someone that ordered your size decides to send them back, so that you will have them on hold for 24 hours if they do in case decide to return them. Give them a call and see what they can do. Good Luck.


----------



## Dessye

NANI1972 said:


> Alice1979 said:
> 
> 
> 
> HN ships by DPD, which becomes RJJ in the US. But not all region of US has RJJ, and in that case, Fedex will deliver. They recently increase their postage, it's now *83 gbp per shipment.[/*QUOTE]
> 
> Thank you Alice. With that info ordering from HN is out for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes shipping is expensive from HN.  I got my spike Piggies shipped from HN to Germany and it cost me 60 pounds!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## Hipployta

I'm going to have to order from Paris...of all the folks I've contacted only Paris and Hong Kong have confirmed that they are getting a restock of the Python Batik Bianca...and Hong Kong's largest size will be a 37.5.

Still haven't found anyone with or getting Lady Peep.


----------



## chloe speaks

At least that's what they look like - Rouge without the Metal Patent.

or, are they more like a candy red...?


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

chloe speaks said:


> At least that's what they look like - Rouge without the Metal Patent.
> 
> or, are they more like a candy red...?



the color seems quite a bit darker than the sole so I think it's a deeper red -- but I'm not very helpful in that there isn't a Barney's where I live


----------



## Hipployta

I've only got a Barney's Co-Op nearby so I'm not help

Also my Boulima's fit terribly...I'm so sad

It seems I'm not meant for any style involving the sides of the foot being exposed because my flesh bunches up around the bottom area...same problem with my St. Pierre...AND these have heel slippage!  What the heck?

It's worse than the choquette!


----------



## eldebrang

Hipployta said:


> I've only got a Barney's Co-Op nearby so I'm not help
> 
> Also my Boulima's fit terribly...I'm so sad
> 
> It seems I'm not meant for any style involving the sides of the foot being exposed because my flesh bunches up around the bottom area...same problem with my St. Pierre...AND these have heel slippage!  What the heck?
> 
> It's worse than the choquette!


How did you like Daffodils? mode;ing pics please!!!!!


----------



## Dessye

Hipployta said:


> I've only got a Barney's Co-Op nearby so I'm not help
> 
> *Also my Boulima's fit terribly...I'm so sad*
> 
> It seems I'm not meant for any style involving the sides of the foot being exposed because my flesh bunches up around the bottom area...same problem with my St. Pierre...AND these have heel slippage! What the heck?
> 
> It's worse than the choquette!


 
Oh no!   I have the same issue with my Boulimas but it's not that obvious....until my feet swell   I put foot pads in to push my feet back and minimize the bulging.


----------



## jenayb

Dessye said:


> Oh no!  I have the same issue with my Boulimas but it's not that obvious....until my feet swell  I put foot pads in to push my feet back and minimize the bulging.


 
Meh. I'm getting rid of my Boulimas. As much as I like them, they just sit. I find them terribly uncomfortable. :blahy:


----------



## Hipployta

eldebrang said:


> How did you like Daffodils? mode;ing pics please!!!!!





Dessye said:


> Oh no!   I have the same issue with my Boulimas but it's not that obvious....until my feet swell   I put foot pads in to push my feet back and minimize the bulging.



I popped down to the boutique to get them to take a look at the Boulima and look at the sale. I ended up with the full price Jenny glitter sling :-/

Also I told them about my mission for the Python Batik and they decided to enlighten me. 

Should I tell y'all what they told me?


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

Hipployta said:


> I popped down to the boutique to get them to take a look at the Boulima and look at the sale. I ended up with the full price Jenny glitter sling :-/
> 
> Also I told them about my mission for the Python Batik and they decided to enlighten me.
> 
> Should I tell y'all what they told me?



What did they tell you?


----------



## Dessye

Hipployta said:


> I popped down to the boutique to get them to take a look at the Boulima and look at the sale. I ended up with the full price Jenny glitter sling :-/
> 
> Also I told them about my mission for the Python Batik and they decided to enlighten me.
> 
> Should I tell y'all what they told me?


----------



## QueenOfHeels

Amethyste Satin Jenny Sling's!


----------



## Nolia

I want Satin Jenny PUMPs!!!


----------



## QueenOfHeels

Hipployta said:


> I popped down to the boutique to get them to take a look at the Boulima and look at the sale. I ended up with the full price Jenny glitter sling :-/
> 
> Also I told them about my mission for the Python Batik and they decided to enlighten me.
> 
> Should I tell y'all what they told me?



Qu'est-ce qu'ils vous disent?!


----------



## QueenOfHeels

Nolia said:


> I want Satin Jenny PUMPs!!!



Aww, *Nolia*!  I bet Christian will release the Jenny Pump's in Satin as well for F/W 11 seeing as how he seems to recycle multiple styles/colorway's each season, especially as of late. I would call in to some of the CL boutiques and ask.


----------



## jenayb

That Amethyste Satin Jenny is beeeeeyooouuuutttiiiiiifulllllllll! I wish I had more places to wear satin.


----------



## eldebrang

Hey ladies, does anybody know if there will be any new Daffodils coming into the CL or any other department stores this fall that is not overly priced? I have seen the dark glitter and the eco trash ( I think this is the name , not sure) but haven't seen anything else. 

Thanks a lot in advance.....


----------



## QueenOfHeels

jenaywins said:


> That Amethyste Satin Jenny is beeeeeyooouuuutttiiiiiifulllllllll! I wish I had more places to wear satin.



Aww, I am totally with you on that *jenay*! ....I am just being bad and making excuses for myself, or attempting to that is!


----------



## Dessye

QueenOfHeels said:


> Qu'est-ce qu'ils vous disent?!


I had to dissect that sentence in order to understand   It's been a long time since French class!


----------



## QueenOfHeels

Dessye said:


> I had to dissect that sentence in order to understand   It's been a long time since French class!



Oops, so sorry *Dessye*!  Didn't mean to confuse everyone! I just like to let my inner nerd out on occasion (ok, quite often! :shame and practice my language skills when and if I can so I don't get too rusty myself!  

No worries, back to English!


----------



## Dessye

QueenOfHeels said:


> Oops, so sorry *Dessye*!  Didn't mean to confuse everyone! I just like to let my inner nerd out on occasion (ok, quite often! :shame and practice my language skills when and if I can so I don't get too rusty myself!
> 
> No worries, back to English!


 
Actually, I enjoyed the challenge   I surprised myself by actually remembering how to conjugate 'to say'.

Your french skills will be useful when you call the Paris Boutiques --- they would be impressed 

Anyhoo, back to topic


----------



## Hipployta

My phone died just as I finished typing the "secret" 

I'll try agaim in a bit


----------



## Nolia

Are Volpis only available in green or black satin right now?


----------



## Nolia

QueenOfHeels said:


> Aww, *Nolia*!  I bet Christian will release the Jenny Pump's in Satin as well for F/W 11 seeing as how he seems to recycle multiple styles/colorway's each season, especially as of late. I would call in to some of the CL boutiques and ask.



I really hope so.  I'm shooting ecomm an email.  I'm also really liking the Volpis but I'm hoping they come out in more colors as well~


----------



## PeepToe

Nolia said:


> I really hope so.  I'm shooting ecomm an email.  I'm also really liking the Volpis but I'm hoping they come out in more colors as well~



I looooooove the Volpi  I'm on the wait list for the black Volpi's


----------



## Hipployta

He says, "I'll tell you something...forget about the Python Batiks"

I ask, "Why?"

The response:  "There is new Python coming that blows the Batik away...Python Carnivale"

I ask, "What that?

He says,"Essentially splashes of paint across the shoe in all different colors."

I say, "But I like the flowers"

He says, "Trust me...these are so much better"

I ask, "So you're getting them in Bianca and Lady Peep"

He says, "No, Bianca and Highness"

I say, "Highness, I've never heard of that. What is it?"

He says, "Daffodil with an open toe"

My jaw drops...did yours?



QueenOfHeels said:


> Qu'est-ce qu'ils vous disent?!





Dessye said:


>





SchnauzerCrazy said:


> What did they tell you?


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

Hipployta said:


> He says, "I'll tell you something...forget about the Python Batiks"
> 
> I ask, "Why?"
> 
> The response:  "There is new Python coming that blows the Batik away...Python Carnivale"
> 
> I ask, "What that?
> 
> He says,"Essentially splashes of paint across the shoe in all different colors."
> 
> I say, "But I like the flowers"
> 
> He says, "Trust me...these are so much better"
> 
> I ask, "So you're getting them in Bianca and Lady Peep"
> 
> He says, "No, Bianca and Highness"
> 
> I say, "Highness, I've never heard of that. What is it?"
> 
> He says, "Daffodil with an open toe"
> 
> My jaw drops...did yours?



 you TEASE!!!

So, should I sell both kidneys or will one be enough?


----------



## PeepToe

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> you TEASE!!!
> 
> So, should I sell both kidneys or will one be enough?



 we need pics!


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

Hipp : OMG, I Just arrested 100 times after reading your story!
OMG, Do we need to save up or what !!!


----------



## pixiesparkle

Hipployta said:


> He says, "I'll tell you something...forget about the Python Batiks"
> 
> I ask, "Why?"
> 
> The response:  "There is new Python coming that blows the Batik away...Python Carnivale"
> 
> I ask, "What that?
> 
> He says,"Essentially splashes of paint across the shoe in all different colors."
> 
> I say, "But I like the flowers"
> 
> He says, "Trust me...these are so much better"
> 
> I ask, "So you're getting them in Bianca and Lady Peep"
> 
> He says, "No, Bianca and Highness"
> 
> I say, "Highness, I've never heard of that. What is it?"
> 
> He says, "Daffodil with an open toe"
> 
> My jaw drops...did yours?


Highness? Im already imagining it..fancy~~~


----------



## melialuvs2shop

Hipployta said:


> He says, "I'll tell you something...forget about the Python Batiks"
> 
> I ask, "Why?"
> 
> The response:  "There is new Python coming that blows the Batik away...*Python Carnivale*"
> 
> I ask, "What that?
> 
> He says,"Essentially splashes of paint across the shoe in all different colors."
> 
> I say, "But I like the flowers"
> 
> He says, "Trust me...these are so much better"
> 
> I ask, "So you're getting them in Bianca and Lady Peep"
> 
> He says, "No, Bianca and Highness"
> 
> I say, "Highness, I've never heard of that. What is it?"
> 
> He says, "Daffodil with an open toe"
> 
> My jaw drops...did yours?





now _that_ is a reason to make time to keep up with the new CL chatter


----------



## pixiesparkle

Nolia said:


> Are Volpis only available in green or black satin right now?


On CL website it says they also come in Alba leather..looks like a sparkly shiny champagne colour


----------



## Dessye

Python Carnivale!  I can't wait to see what this looks like!


----------



## MsCav2

Highness ???? Faints 





SchnauzerCrazy said:


> you TEASE!!!
> 
> So, should I sell both kidneys or will one be enough?


----------



## MsCav2

WOWWWW I cant wait !!!! I wonder what variations are Highness coming in :urock:


Hipployta said:


> He says, "I'll tell you something...forget about the Python Batiks"
> 
> I ask, "Why?"
> 
> The response:  "There is new Python coming that blows the Batik away...Python Carnivale"
> 
> I ask, "What that?
> 
> He says,"Essentially splashes of paint across the shoe in all different colors."
> 
> I say, "But I like the flowers"
> 
> He says, "Trust me...these are so much better"
> 
> I ask, "So you're getting them in Bianca and Lady Peep"
> 
> He says, "No, Bianca and Highness"
> 
> I say, "Highness, I've never heard of that. What is it?"
> 
> He says, "Daffodil with an open toe"
> 
> My jaw drops...did yours?





Hipployta said:


> My phone died just as I finished typing the "secret"
> 
> I'll try agaim in a bit


----------



## Hipployta

I've told you all I know...but Miami knows to contact me so the moment they come in or get pictures I will share!

I've never heard anything about either of these shoes so I was all, "Are you serious? You're kidding? Really?" LOL

I have no idea how much they will cost...but considering the Batik and one of these is basically a Daf I'm going to say start saving now. I am LOL



SchnauzerCrazy said:


> you TEASE!!!
> 
> So, should I sell both kidneys or will one be enough?





PeepToe said:


> we need pics!





^SeDuCTive^ said:


> Hipp : OMG, I Just arrested 100 times after reading your story!
> OMG, Do we need to save up or what !!!





pixiesparkle said:


> Highness? Im already imagining it..fancy~~~





melialuvs2shop said:


> now _that_ is a reason to make time to keep up with the new CL chatter





Dessye said:


> Python Carnivale!  I can't wait to see what this looks like!





MsCav2 said:


> WOWWWW I cant wait !!!! I wonder what variations are Highness coming in :urock:


----------



## QueenOfHeels

Oh 
My 
Freakin' 
God 

I wanna see the open toe Daffodile's aka The Highness (what a fitting name, no?!) in this Python Carnivale! 

I really hope they come out with a Lady Daf in a colorway similar to the Natural Python from S/S 11 (I have heard rumors circling!)--maybe this is it??

Ooh la la.... 



Hipployta said:


> He says, "I'll tell you something...forget about the Python Batiks"
> 
> I ask, "Why?"
> 
> The response:  "There is new Python coming that blows the Batik away...Python Carnivale"
> 
> I ask, "What that?
> 
> He says,"Essentially splashes of paint across the shoe in all different colors."
> 
> I say, "But I like the flowers"
> 
> He says, "Trust me...these are so much better"
> 
> I ask, "So you're getting them in Bianca and Lady Peep"
> 
> He says, "No, Bianca and Highness"
> 
> I say, "Highness, I've never heard of that. What is it?"
> 
> He says, "Daffodil with an open toe"
> 
> My jaw drops...did yours?


----------



## QueenOfHeels

Dessye said:


> Actually, I enjoyed the challenge   I surprised myself by actually remembering how to conjugate 'to say'.
> 
> Your french skills will be useful when you call the Paris Boutiques --- they would be impressed
> 
> Anyhoo, back to topic



You're adorable *Dessye*! :giggles: 

And, yes ma'am, :back2topic:


----------



## QueenOfHeels

pixiesparkle said:


> On CL website it says they also come in Alba leather..looks like a sparkly shiny champagne colour



Is this the Volpi colorway you are referencing pixiesparkle? 

*CREDIT:* Picture Compliments of thelouboutinblog.com (one of my fav CL blogs! )


----------



## QueenOfHeels

Daffodile in Framboise Suede


----------



## pixiesparkle

QueenOfHeels said:


> Is this the Volpi colorway you are referencing pixiesparkle?
> 
> *CREDIT:* Picture Compliments of thelouboutinblog.com (one of my fav CL blogs! )


 Yes that is indeed the one!


----------



## PetitColibri

QueenOfHeels said:


> Qu'est-ce qu'ils vous disent?!



I would have translated by _qu'est-ce qu'ils ont dit 
_I'm french_
_


----------



## jenayb

http://www.barneys.com/Rosella/501278012,default,pd.html 

Crystal Python Rosella Flats. I die.


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

jenaywins said:


> http://www.barneys.com/Rosella/501278012,default,pd.html
> 
> Crystal Python Rosella Flats. I die.



I die too... except my account is in its death throes so I'm on ice  I'll live vicariously through you


----------



## jenayb

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> I die too... except my account is in its death throes so I'm on ice  I'll live vicariously through you


 
Girl please! Those aren't on their way to me!!!


----------



## Clooky001

How exciting!!! I can't wait for this style... It will also be coming in the leopard print, black kid, beige kid and so on... It's part of the spring summer 2012 range! I was told it is expected to arrive around end of October..! 

Thankfully I will be off my ban by then  x




Hipployta said:


> I've told you all I know...but Miami knows to contact me so the moment they come in or get pictures I will share!
> 
> I've never heard anything about either of these shoes so I was all, "Are you serious? You're kidding? Really?" LOL
> 
> I have no idea how much they will cost...but considering the Batik and one of these is basically a Daf I'm going to say start saving now.
> 
> 
> 
> QueenOfHeels said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh
> 
> I wanna see the open toe Daffodile's aka The Highness (what a fitting name, no?!) in this Python Carnivale!
> 
> I really hope they come out with a Lady Daf in a colorway similar to the Natural Python from S/S 11 (I have heard rumors circling!)--maybe this is it??
> 
> Ooh la la....
Click to expand...


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

jenaywins said:


> Girl please! Those aren't on their way to me!!!



......they are gorgeous though....!

$800 for flats.... I just can't. But I did snag a very lightly used pair of powder pink watersnake rosella flats from the 'Bay for a song  The red was barely scuffed and all I had to do was stretch them a little (thanks for the advice on those stretchers!!) and presto -- so comfy! Maybe someone will buy these in my size and decide they're too small too


----------



## QueenOfHeels

PetitColibri said:


> I would have translated by _qu'est-ce qu'ils ont dit
> _I'm french_
> _



Merci PetitColibri!  As you can see I am still learning and working up to being fluent!  I have a passion for studying multiple languages. 

Anywho, :back2topic: 

XOXO.


----------



## jenayb

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> ......they are gorgeous though....!
> 
> $800 for flats.... I just can't. But I did snag a very lightly used pair of powder pink watersnake rosella flats from the 'Bay for a song  The red was barely scuffed and all I had to do was stretch them a little (thanks for the advice on those stretchers!!) and presto -- so comfy! Maybe someone will buy these in my size and decide they're too small too


 
Yay congrats!!!


----------



## Dessye

jenaywins said:


> http://www.barneys.com/Rosella/501278012,default,pd.html
> 
> Crystal Python Rosella Flats. I die.


 
Uh oh.  My wallet is in trouble again...


----------



## PetitColibri

QueenOfHeels said:


> Merci PetitColibri!  As you can see I am still learning and working up to being fluent!  I have a passion for studying multiple languages.
> 
> Anywho, :back2topic:
> 
> XOXO.



I love studying languages too !
still getting better every day at my english/american 
glad I could help, I know french must be so hard to learn when it's not your first language ! even in France, you would be surprised how many french people are very bad at gramar and don't talk very well (and don't even try !) ! even my workmates and they are supposed to be educated people... 
anyway, I wasn't trying to hijack the topic sorry


----------



## QueenOfHeels

Aww, me too *Clooky*, can't wait!!  It will also be coming in leopard, black kid, beige kid, etc.?! Oh dear....  





Clooky001 said:


> How exciting!!! I can't wait for this style... It will also be coming in the leopard print, black kid, beige kid and so on... It's part of the spring summer 2012 range! I was told it is expected to arrive around end of October..!
> 
> Thankfully I will be off my ban by then  x
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hipployta said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've told you all I know...but Miami knows to contact me so the moment they come in or get pictures I will share!
> 
> I've never heard anything about either of these shoes so I was all, "Are you serious? You're kidding? Really?" LOL
> 
> I have no idea how much they will cost...but considering the Batik and one of these is basically a Daf I'm going to say start saving now.
Click to expand...


----------



## AEGIS

*lurks quietly*


----------



## QueenOfHeels

PetitColibri said:


> I love studying languages too !
> still getting better every day at my english/american
> glad I could help, I know french must be so hard to learn when it's not your first language ! even in France, you would be surprised how many french people are very bad at gramar and don't talk very well (and don't even try !) ! even my workmates and they are supposed to be educated people...
> anyway, I wasn't trying to hijack the topic sorry



Aww, no worries, *PetitColibri*! I just didn't want to get in trouble for going slightly off topic! 

P.S. I think you should be my french tutor!   Oui oui!


----------



## Cityfashionista

I need a Highness in my life!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

Cityfashionista said:


> I need a Highness in my life!



*cough* ban *cough*


----------



## Cityfashionista

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> *cough* ban *cough*





SchnauzerCrazy said:


>


 
:cry: not then? *grumble grumble*


----------



## dhampir2005

You need nothing! You have many 13 sale shoes coming missy! At least let the smoke from your CC clear out a bit 



Cityfashionista said:


> I need a Highness in my life!


----------



## Cityfashionista

dhampir2005 said:


> You need nothing! You have many 13 sale shoes coming missy! At least let the smoke from your CC clear out a bit


 

You are a cruel young lady. 

 I'm not an animal! I need shoes. It's not sanitary to walk barefoot in NYC. 

You're treating me like a criminal? that's a kismet shoe. I feel it. :cry:

Now you think I need it eh?


----------



## dhampir2005

I still say.... wait a few weeks!

Besides what is this walking barefoot business? You probably still have NIB shoes that are just waiting for some love 

What happened to "banned?" and "shoe diet" hmmmmmm? 


BTW the dbf told me that if I buy another pair of CLs I have to buy him something nice since I bother him so much about various styles. I just got him a Mont blanc wallet! UNGRATEFULS!!! hahahaha just kidding. Does he really think that will deter me? I buy him shoes and shirts all the time when I wander NM and Saks  Obviously it's not going to have an impact on my shoe purchases, just his present purchases



Cityfashionista said:


> You are a cruel young lady.
> 
> I'm not an animal! I need shoes. It's not sanitary to walk barefoot in NYC.
> 
> You're treating me like a criminal? that's a kismet shoe. I feel it.
> 
> Now you think I need it eh?


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

^ I am happy living my life knowing that I need EVERYTHING  The good news is that I have a ridiculously short attention span so whatever I needed ten minutes ago, chances are I no longer need it. City - you NEED the Highness


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

dhampir2005 said:


> I still say.... wait a few weeks!
> 
> Besides what is this walking barefoot business? You probably still have NIB shoes that are just waiting for some love
> 
> What happened to "banned?" and "shoe diet" hmmmmmm?
> 
> 
> BTW the dbf told me that if I buy another pair of CLs I have to buy him something nice since I bother him so much about various styles. I just got him a Mont blanc wallet! UNGRATEFULS!!! hahahaha just kidding. Does he really think that will deter me? I buy him shoes and shirts all the time when I wander NM and Saks  Obviously it's not going to have an impact on my shoe purchases, just his present purchases



... I'm not judging, god knows I'm happy for you, but aren't you a law student?! When I was in school, I was broke as a joke  More power to you! Thanks for supporting our economy


----------



## Cityfashionista

dhampir2005 said:


> I still say.... wait a few weeks!
> 
> Besides what is this walking barefoot business? You probably still have NIB shoes that are just waiting for some love
> 
> What happened to "banned?" and "shoe diet" hmmmmmm?
> 
> 
> BTW the dbf told me that if I buy another pair of CLs I have to buy him something nice since I bother him so much about various styles. I just got him a Mont blanc wallet! UNGRATEFULS!!! hahahaha just kidding. Does he really think that will deter me? I buy him shoes and shirts all the time when I wander NM and Saks  Obviously it's not going to have an impact on my shoe purchases, just his present purchases


 
Errr maybe? 

So/ *grumble grumble* things can change by october? I need the Highness!


----------



## dhampir2005

Indeed I am a law student. Unfortunately (fortunately for me?) I am one of those "parent-supported" law students. I'm the only child and now that I live 1500 miles from home I suddenly have lots of "guilt" money  I also did a lot of really well paid internships during my undergrad so I had a lot saved up. I must seem like a student on a mission 




SchnauzerCrazy said:


> ... I'm not judging, god knows I'm happy for you, but aren't you a law student?! When I was in school, I was broke as a joke  More power to you! Thanks for supporting our economy


----------



## dhampir2005

The bf says "stop chatting with City! she's such an enabler" but he does give you props for saving me from the daff  He's so stubborn. One day..... 



Cityfashionista said:


> Errr maybe?
> 
> So/ *grumble grumble* things can change by october? I need the Highness!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

dhampir2005 said:


> Indeed I am a law student. Unfortunately (fortunately for me?) I am one of those "parent-supported" law students. I'm the only child and now that I live 1500 miles from home I suddenly have lots of "guilt" money  I also did a lot of really well paid internships during my undergrad so I had a lot saved up. I must seem like a student on a mission



No, seriously - no need to explain. You seemed like the law student living the life  I was wondering if I'd gone to the wrong school -- what if instead of paying them, they were paying YOU  ... I wish my parents felt guilty I'd moved away and provided me with guilt money -- it was the opposite with them 'cause they made ME feel guilty  In fact, they still do


----------



## dhampir2005

Who said they weren't paying me . Heh I got a "generous" scholarship that included a living stipend so the rest is well.... shoe history! 

My mom tells me I've lost weight every time I go home and claims it's from lack of eating and stress. It's really from the heat. I walk to the car garage and lose 3 lbs in the 102 degree weather. It's okay as long as she thinks I'm starving I get more shoe... I mean food money 




SchnauzerCrazy said:


> No, seriously - no need to explain. You seemed like the law student living the life  I was wondering if I'd gone to the wrong school -- what if instead of paying them, they were paying YOU  ... I wish my parents felt guilty I'd moved away and provided me with guilt money -- it was the opposite with them 'cause they made ME feel guilty  In fact, they still do


----------



## Cityfashionista

dhampir2005 said:


> The bf says "stop chatting with City! she's such an enabler" but he does give you props for saving me from the daff  He's so stubborn. One day.....


 
 Tell him I actually try to talk you out of pairs! The Chouq?

I'm a "do as I say not as I do type"


----------



## dhampir2005

Hahahaha he claims he talked me out of them  but we know what's up. Boys, the way they describe things makes me go  I swear he couldn't pick a pair of shoes to buy me but is boggled whenever I know what to get him. 

But yes, wait on the highness as you have so many daffs to enjoy! don't they deserve love?




Cityfashionista said:


> Tell him I actually try to talk you out of pairs! The Chouq?
> 
> I'm a "do as I say not as I do type"


----------



## Cityfashionista

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> ^ I am happy living my life knowing that I need EVERYTHING  The good news is that I have a ridiculously short attention span so whatever I needed ten minutes ago, chances are I no longer need it. City - you NEED the Highness


 
I do don't I?

Lucky for me its a 2012 style.


----------



## Cityfashionista

dhampir2005 said:


> Hahahaha he claims he talked me out of them  but we know what's up. Boys, the way they describe things makes me go  I swear he couldn't pick a pair of shoes to buy me but is boggled whenever I know what to get him.
> 
> But yes, wait on the highness as you have so many daffs to enjoy! don't they deserve love?


 

The highness isn't until Spring 2012 they said. Clooky said her SA said October/ So I have time. 

I'm seriously done for a little while after my sale hau & Dafs.

It's summertime & I'm about to enter my saddest yet deepest addiction.

Every year I become a super Big Brother fan (freak) I won't have time for shoes.

My Dh actually prefers my shoe addiction to the BB one. :shame:

I also want make an effort to wear the majority of my shoes before i buy new ones.


----------



## Hipployta

I knew City would be all over the Highness...I'm focused on Python Carnivale so I'm open to the Highness over the Lady Peep depending on the fabulousness of it


----------



## QueenOfHeels

Hipployta said:


> I knew City would be all over the Highness...I'm focused on Python Carnivale so I'm open to the Highness over the Lady Peep depending on the fabulousness of it



ITA with you *Hipployta*!  

I really will have to see this, her majesty, the Highness in person before I make any final decisions! Tried to do a sketch of it for perspective and I am still having a hard time picturing it.  Future stock and mod pics will be sure to help though I have no doubt!


----------



## QueenOfHeels

Cityfashionista said:


> I do don't I?
> 
> Lucky for me its a 2012 style.



You and I both girl! :giggles: 

Our wallets will thank us while we wait for October to roll around! :greengrin:


----------



## Hipployta

QueenOfHeels said:


> ITA with you *Hipployta*!
> 
> I really will have to see this, her majesty, the Highness in person before I make any final decisions! Tried to do a sketch of it for perspective and I am still having a hard time picturing it.  Future stock and mod pics will be sure to help though I have no doubt!



Exactly...because exposing that double platform may be questionable. 

I'm quite happy with the details given and look forward to pictures as well.


----------



## Cityfashionista

QueenOfHeels said:


> You and I both girl! :giggles:
> 
> Our wallets will thank us while we wait for October to roll around! :greengrin:


 
Yeah it's going to be another bad year for our wallets I think. :cry:


I only need highness, Daf bootie & maybe a Maggie. Everything else I will catch on sale?


----------



## Cityfashionista

Hipployta said:


> I knew City would be all over the Highness...I'm focused on Python Carnivale so I'm open to the Highness over the Lady Peep depending on the fabulousness of it


 

 That's my shoe! :shame:


----------



## Cityfashionista

QueenOfHeels said:


> ITA with you *Hipployta*!
> 
> I really will have to see this, her majesty, the Highness in person before I make any final decisions! Tried to do a sketch of it for perspective and I am still having a hard time picturing it.  Future stock and mod pics will be sure to help though I have no doubt!


 
I will get  sight unseen.


----------



## Clooky001

Cityfashionista said:


> I will get  sight unseen.



Where's your reveal thread????? I need to see all your new shoes! &#57606;

I'm going to collect a few of them highness babies too


----------



## Cityfashionista

Clooky001 said:


> Where's your reveal thread????? I need to see all your new shoes! &#57606;
> 
> I'm going to collect a few of them highness babies too


 
Girl go to the sales scores thread. I posted 4 including the shoe Ii was after for 6 months & said I didn't want anyore because you said it wasn't comfortable.


----------



## Clooky001

Cityfashionista said:


> Girl go to the sales scores thread. I posted 4 including the shoe Ii was after for 6 months & said I didn't want anyore because you said it wasn't comfortable.



Oh wow!!...is it what I'm thinking?!?... 

Looking now


----------



## Clooky001

Purple suede LD or wait for the purple 160 maggie??


----------



## PeepToe

Clooky001 said:


> Purple suede LD or wait for the purple 160 maggie??



Wait for the maggie!


----------



## skislope15

Clooky001 said:


> Purple suede LD or wait for the purple 160 maggie??



Ummm when and where will this be avilable?


----------



## Clooky001

PeepToe said:


> Wait for the maggie!



Emmm...I don't have a maggie or any purple shoes so it does make sence! I'm just being inpatient...


----------



## Clooky001

skislope15 said:


> Ummm when and where will this be avilable?



The LD is at St Honore now & HN will be getting the maggie but don't know when!


----------



## skislope15

Clooky001 said:


> The LD is at St Honore now & HN will be getting the maggie but don't know when!



Ty


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

Clooky001 said:


> Purple suede LD or wait for the purple 160 maggie??



where is the Maggie 160 appearing? I thought it was only 140s for the USA?


----------



## Clooky001

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> where is the Maggie 160 appearing? I thought it was only 140s for the USA?



I'm in the UK-mine will be coming from HNs (when they eventually arrive!), don't no what the US are getting thou &#58373; x


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

Clooky001 said:


> I'm in the UK-mine will be coming from HNs (when they eventually arrive!), don't no what the US are getting thou &#58373; x



Maybe I need to cozy up to a UK HN SA  (lots of acronyms today)


----------



## Clooky001

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> Maybe I need to cozy up to a UK HN SA  (lots of acronyms today)



Yeah def, my SA is the best! I'll pm you her details first thing tomo


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

Clooky001 said:


> Yeah def, my SA is the best! I'll pm you her details first thing tomo



Thanks babe -- you're so sweet!  Things seem to get catty fast, especially around sale time but I REALLY appreciate your help.


----------



## chacci1

Clooky001 said:


> Yeah def, my SA is the best! I'll pm you her details first thing tomo



UMMMM....me too please?????  I need the 160's!!!!


----------



## Cityfashionista

Clooky001 said:


> Purple suede LD or wait for the purple 160 maggie??


 
You know I love this. 

That's my SA I used to get my Posiedons on sale. She's great.


----------



## pixiesparkle

Cityfashionista said:


> You know I love this.
> 
> That's my SA I used to get my Posiedons on sale. She's great.


Did you get the Poseidons on sale this season or long ago? I wish I could find a pair even if I have to pay full price

*Clooky* don't you already have  a pair of Daffs? I'll wait for the purple Maggies The gold toe cap is awesomee with the purple


----------



## Cityfashionista

pixiesparkle said:


> Did you get the Poseidons on sale this season or long ago? I wish I could find a pair even if I have to pay full price
> 
> *Clooky* don't you already have a pair of Daffs? I'll wait for the purple Maggies The gold toe cap is awesomee with the purple


 
They're one of the pairs I have coming.

Check HN.


----------



## jenayb

I will not tell a lie... I like these. 

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...ouboutin&N=4294912355+306418049&bmUID=j2mVdEe


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

jenaywins said:


> I will not tell a lie... I like these.
> 
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...ouboutin&N=4294912355+306418049&bmUID=j2mVdEe



mysterious link that leads me to Saks... if this is a guessing game, I need more clues  Can I buy a vowel?


----------



## Dessye

^^^
Yeah, me too!  Takes me to Saks main page.


----------



## pixiesparkle

Cityfashionista said:


> They're one of the pairs I have coming.
> 
> Check HN.


oh my..I thought the Poseidons sold out ages ago and didn't even make the sale..how could I not knowwwww arghh I'm going to call them when they open..fingers crossed they still have my size (unlikely but still)


----------



## Cityfashionista

pixiesparkle said:


> oh my..I thought the Poseidons sold out ages ago and didn't even make the sale..how could I not knowwwww arghh I'm going to call them when they open..fingers crossed they still have my size (unlikely but still)


 

Good luck


----------



## Dessye

Clooky001 said:


> Purple suede LD or wait for the purple 160 maggie??


 
Oooo, yummy!  I'd get this one (if I could pull it off).  I'm not crazy about the purple/indigo Maggie.


----------



## Clooky001

Cityfashionista said:


> You know I love this.
> 
> That's my SA I used to get my Posiedons on sale. She's great.



Did you, she's lovely ay?


----------



## Clooky001

pixiesparkle said:


> Did you get the Poseidons on sale this season or long ago? I wish I could find a pair even if I have to pay full price
> 
> *Clooky* don't you already have  a pair of Daffs? I'll wait for the purple Maggies The gold toe cap is awesomee with the purple



Yep I have lots of dafs/LD...I think your right, I'm going to wait for the maggie! Thx


----------



## Clooky001

Dessye said:


> Oooo, yummy!  I'd get this one (if I could pull it off).  I'm not crazy about the purple/indigo Maggie.


 

Oh mine confused again now! I do love the Daf but I'm not a huge purple fan, so 1 purple pair will be enough for me!! 

Ill ask my SA to get the daf transferred so I can see it IRL!  x


----------



## jenayb

^ Gah!!! Sorry, ladies. I tested the link on my end and it worked. :shame:

I was referring to the Harletty. Sorry!!


----------



## Cityfashionista

Clooky001 said:


> Did you, she's lovely ay?


----------



## pixiesparkle

Cityfashionista said:


> Good luck


*City* the HN you referred to is HN London right? I tried to call them many times since they open today but noone picked up


----------



## Cityfashionista

pixiesparkle said:


> *City* the HN you referred to is HN London right? I tried to call them many times since they open today but noone picked up


 
Yes. I'm sorry.

Keep trying. It did make their sales list. I promise you. I hope they have your size.


----------



## pixiesparkle

Cityfashionista said:


> Yes. I'm sorry.
> 
> Keep trying. It did make their sales list. I promise you. I hope they have your size.


I highly doubt they still have my size especially when the sales been on for a few days but I'll keep trying..did you get the Silver or the gold version?


----------



## Cityfashionista

pixiesparkle said:


> I highly doubt they still have my size especially when the sales been on for a few days but I'll keep trying..did you get the Silver or the gold version?


 
Yeah they may not. 

It's a style I never expected to see either. I don't have to get Sobek now unless it makes sale for xmas.
I got the silver.


----------



## pixiesparkle

Cityfashionista said:


> Yeah they may not.
> 
> It's a style I never expected to see either. I don't have to get Sobek now unless it makes sale for xmas.
> I got the silver.


oh then I won't bother..it's really just the gold that I want
I was hoping the Sobek could be my replacement of the gold Poseidons since they're no longer available but I was really disappointed after trying them on..firstly the tourterelle doesn't look that stunning IRL (compared to stock pic in which they look more gold) and maybe it's just my odd feet but they were extremely uncomfortable, even worse than my Mago which was already the most uncomfy out of all my Louboutins. I went 1/2 size up from my TTS and my toes were still in pain


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

pixiesparkle said:


> oh then I won't bother..it's really just the gold that I want
> I was hoping the Sobek could be my replacement of the gold Poseidons since they're no longer available but I was really disappointed after trying them on..firstly the tourterelle doesn't look that stunning IRL (compared to stock pic in which they look more gold) and maybe it's just my odd feet but they were extremely uncomfortable, even worse than my Mago which was already the most uncomfy out of all my Louboutins. I went 1/2 size up from my TTS and my toes were still in pain



Have you tried the Emeraude in person ?
I just feel uncomfortable with the Emeraude too as i feel the color way is way darker than the stock pic online !!!


----------



## Cityfashionista

pixiesparkle said:


> oh then I won't bother..it's really just the gold that I want
> I was hoping the Sobek could be my replacement of the gold Poseidons since they're no longer available but I was really disappointed after trying them on..firstly the tourterelle doesn't look that stunning IRL (compared to stock pic in which they look more gold) and maybe it's just my odd feet but they were extremely uncomfortable, even worse than my Mago which was already the most uncomfy out of all my Louboutins. I went 1/2 size up from my TTS and my toes were still in pain


 
Yeah its the silver.

I'm sorry the Sobek isn't working for you. I really wanted one but the price tag turned me off. 

This Poseidons is much more budget friendly & gives me the same style in my mind.


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

Cityfashionista said:


> Yeah its the silver.
> 
> I'm sorry the Sobek isn't working for you. I really wanted one but the price tag turned me off.
> 
> This Poseidons is much more budget friendly & gives me the same style in my mind.



So we will be shoe twinnies soon 
I love my silver Poseidons


----------



## Cityfashionista

^SeDuCTive^ said:


> So we will be shoe twinnies soon
> I love my silver Poseidons


 
Really?

I love when I get to be shoe twins with you. I think we're twins on a few pairs. You have one of the best collections.


----------



## pixiesparkle

^SeDuCTive^ said:


> Have you tried the Emeraude in person ?
> I just feel uncomfortable with the Emeraude too as i feel the color way is way darker than the stock pic online !!!


I have only seen and tried on the tourterelle as Sydney CL boutique only received this version. The lighting in stock pic sometimes can effect the actual colour of the shoes so it makes sense that they look darker IRL It was actually due to this very reason that I insisted there was another "gold" version of the Sobek (a few of my SAs from diff boutiques also believed the same)but it turned out that very stock pic was actually of the tourterelle...I guess the only one we can trust is the Clair de lune which is the same IRL as in stock pic.



Cityfashionista said:


> Yeah its the silver.
> 
> I'm sorry the Sobek isn't working for you. I really wanted one but the price tag turned me off.
> 
> This Poseidons is much more budget friendly & gives me the same style in my mind.


I think when the Poseidons first came out they were around 1195US as well, no? IMO the craftsmanship on both Poseidon and Sobek are equally great so the price of the Sobek def is a bit much


----------



## Cityfashionista

pixiesparkle said:


> I have only seen and tried on the tourterelle as Sydney CL boutique only received this version. The lighting in stock pic sometimes can effect the actual colour of the shoes so it makes sense that they look darker IRL It was actually due to this very reason that I insisted there was another "gold" version of the Sobek (a few of my SAs from diff boutiques also believed the same)but it turned out that very stock pic was actually of the tourterelle...I guess the only one we can trust is the Clair de lune which is the same IRL as in stock pic.
> 
> 
> I think when the Poseidons first came out they were around 1195US as well, no? IMO the craftsmanship on both Poseidon and Sobek are equally great so the price of the Sobek def is a bit much


 
Yeah it was 1195 or 1295 So IMO 1495 for the Sobek is a


----------



## indypup

jenaywins said:


> ^ Gah!!! Sorry, ladies. I tested the link on my end and it worked. :shame:
> 
> I was referring to the Harletty. Sorry!!


I like 'em too.  They're hot!


----------



## jenayb

indypup said:


> I like 'em too. They're hot!


 
Yeah!


----------



## Hipployta

Hmm...I see two basics at Saks in colors that I like...but I'm on a ban...right?

Oh...one of them is on my wish list...SWEET!  Now what to do about the other?


----------



## chacci1

jenaywins said:


> Yeah!



Love them!  I've had the tan ones sitting in my shopping bag for a week now!  Still haven't pulled the trigger....yet


----------



## Cityfashionista

Hipployta said:


> Hmm...I see two basics at Saks in colors that I like...but I'm on a ban...right?
> 
> Oh...one of them is on my wish list...SWEET! Now what to do about the other?


 
Well you wouldn't want the one pair to travel alone. it'll get lonely.



chacci1 said:


> Love them! I've had the tan ones sitting in my shopping bag for a week now! Still haven't pulled the trigger....yet


 

Your Avi The  Daf!


----------



## chacci1

Cityfashionista said:


> Well you wouldn't want the one pair to travel alone. it'll get lonely.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your Avi The  Daf!



He he......


----------



## jenayb

chacci1 said:


> Love them!  I've had the tan ones sitting in my shopping bag for a week now!  Still haven't pulled the trigger....yet



I'd love to pick then up, but being a resident of a desert climate just doesn't allow me to justify.


----------



## Dessye

pixiesparkle said:


> oh then I won't bother..it's really just the gold that I want
> I was hoping the Sobek could be my replacement of the gold Poseidons since they're no longer available but I was really disappointed after trying them on..firstly the tourterelle doesn't look that stunning IRL (compared to stock pic in which they look more gold) and maybe it's just my odd feet but they were extremely uncomfortable, even worse than my Mago which was already the most uncomfy out of all my Louboutins. I went 1/2 size up from my TTS and my toes were still in pain


 
Oh no, don't tell me that! I just bought the Sobek in TTS   Doesn't it fit like the AD?


----------



## Dessye

chacci1 said:


> Love them! I've had the tan ones sitting in my shopping bag for a week now! Still haven't pulled the trigger....yet


 
Love your new Dafs, *Chac*!


----------



## Dessye

Cityfashionista said:


> Yeah it was 1195 or 1295 So IMO 1495 for the Sobek is a


 
It was 1195.  But the Very Galaxy was 1395.  Sobek is still pricy but I couldn't resist the Clair de Lune   I was hoping that the original stock pic was another colorway but I've been told by Robertson that that one is the Tourtourelle.


----------



## Cityfashionista

Dessye said:


> It was 1195. But the Very Galaxy was 1395. Sobek is still pricy but I couldn't resist the Clair de Lune  I was hoping that the original stock pic was another colorway but I've been told by Robertson that that one is the Tourtourelle.


 
 Babe. I honestly had no idea. 

I hope it works out for you. I can't wait to see the pictures.


----------



## mishybelle

Ladies, I am in a bit of a quandary... sorry to hijack the thread  But it's *kinda* about a new style 

The search for a HG (or two) on sale has frustrated me, so I broke down yesterday and bought the Bambou in Oyster metal patent (which btw, is a beautiful color IRL. Greige-y and kind of reminds me of a lighter shade of Marron Glace). It's such a beautiful shoe and I can think of a million things I can wear them with... they even fit my 2011 mantra of "no more black shoes, or buy shoes for work."

Buuuuut, they are kind of, well... boring. I think I settled. What do you guys think? 

Keep them, feel indifferent and wear the H-E-double hockey sticks outta 'em (this is how I feel about my nude VPs); OR
Return them and continue my search for something more lust worthy that I'll put into my special occasion rotation (i.e. RB WS Jenny, Lucifer, beige MBB, lace bouquet HP, etc). They maaaaaaybe get worn once every few months
Not sure if it helps with pics of the forementioned Bambou or if I indicate my elusive sale HGs.


----------



## mishybelle

btw, *chacci1* and *city*... your new avi's are killin me!!!! Love the candy colored suede Daffodiles!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dessye

Cityfashionista said:


> Babe. I honestly had no idea.
> 
> I hope it works out for you. I can't wait to see the pictures.


 
Thanks, hun   I hope it works out too.  I'm considering sizing up to 37.5 now after all this talk about tight toeboxes.


----------



## Cityfashionista

Dessye said:


> Thanks, hun  I hope it works out too. I'm considering sizing up to 37.5 now after all this talk about tight toeboxes.


 
I hope you don't have to. I hate returns.


----------



## Cityfashionista

mishybelle said:


> Ladies, I am in a bit of a quandary... sorry to hijack the thread  But it's *kinda* about a new style
> 
> The search for a HG (or two) on sale has frustrated me, so I broke down yesterday and bought the Bambou in Oyster metal patent (which btw, is a beautiful color IRL. Greige-y and kind of reminds me of a lighter shade of Marron Glace). It's such a beautiful shoe and I can think of a million things I can wear them with... they even fit my 2011 mantra of "no more black shoes, or buy shoes for work."
> 
> 
> Buuuuut, they are kind of, well... boring. I think I settled. What do you guys think?
> Keep them, feel indifferent and wear the H-E-double hockey sticks outta 'em (this is how I feel about my nude VPs); OR
> Return them and continue my search for something more lust worthy that I'll put into my special occasion rotation (i.e. RB WS Jenny, Lucifer, beige MBB, lace bouquet HP, etc). They maaaaaaybe get worn once every few months
> Not sure if it helps with pics of the forementioned Bambou or if I indicate my elusive sale HGs.


 

I vote number 2. I buy my shoes using the pleasure principle. I have very few practical ones. I like the flashy ones.

My view is you only live once.


----------



## Cityfashionista

mishybelle said:


> btw, *chacci1* and *city*... your new avi's are killin me!!!! Love the candy colored suede Daffodiles!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jenayb

mishybelle said:


> Ladies, I am in a bit of a quandary... sorry to hijack the thread  But it's *kinda* about a new style
> 
> The search for a HG (or two) on sale has frustrated me, so I broke down yesterday and bought the Bambou in Oyster metal patent (which btw, is a beautiful color IRL. Greige-y and kind of reminds me of a lighter shade of Marron Glace). It's such a beautiful shoe and I can think of a million things I can wear them with... they even fit my 2011 mantra of "no more black shoes, or buy shoes for work."
> 
> Buuuuut, they are kind of, well... boring. I think I settled. What do you guys think?
> 
> Keep them, feel indifferent and wear the H-E-double hockey sticks outta 'em (this is how I feel about my nude VPs); OR
> Return them and continue my search for something more lust worthy that I'll put into my special occasion rotation (i.e. RB WS Jenny, Lucifer, beige MBB, lace bouquet HP, etc). They maaaaaaybe get worn once every few months
> Not sure if it helps with pics of the forementioned Bambou or if I indicate my elusive sale HGs.



Having seen them IRL today for the first time, definitely keep. They're gorgeous!


----------



## karwood

mishybelle said:


> Ladies, I am in a bit of a quandary... sorry to hijack the thread  But it's *kinda* about a new style
> 
> The search for a HG (or two) on sale has frustrated me, so I broke down yesterday and bought the Bambou in Oyster metal patent (which btw, is a beautiful color IRL. Greige-y and kind of reminds me of a lighter shade of Marron Glace). It's such a beautiful shoe and I can think of a million things I can wear them with... they even fit my 2011 mantra of "no more black shoes, or buy shoes for work."
> 
> Buuuuut, they are kind of, well... boring. I think I settled. What do you guys think?
> 
> Keep them, feel indifferent and wear the H-E-double hockey sticks outta 'em (this is how I feel about my nude VPs); OR
> Return them and continue my search for something more lust worthy that I'll put into my special occasion rotation (i.e. RB WS Jenny, Lucifer, beige MBB, lace bouquet HP, etc). They maaaaaaybe get worn once every few months
> Not sure if it helps with pics of the forementioned Bambou or if I indicate my elusive sale HGs.



If you _really_ in truly do love the Bambou, then keep them. If not, return them.


----------



## karwood

.


----------



## Dessye

mishybelle said:


> Ladies, I am in a bit of a quandary... sorry to hijack the thread  But it's *kinda* about a new style
> 
> The search for a HG (or two) on sale has frustrated me, so I broke down yesterday and bought the Bambou in Oyster metal patent (which btw, is a beautiful color IRL. Greige-y and kind of reminds me of a lighter shade of Marron Glace). It's such a beautiful shoe and I can think of a million things I can wear them with... they even fit my 2011 mantra of "no more black shoes, or buy shoes for work."
> 
> 
> Buuuuut, they are kind of, well... boring. I think I settled. What do you guys think?
> Keep them, feel indifferent and wear the H-E-double hockey sticks outta 'em (this is how I feel about my nude VPs); OR
> Return them and continue my search for something more lust worthy that I'll put into my special occasion rotation (i.e. RB WS Jenny, Lucifer, beige MBB, lace bouquet HP, etc). They maaaaaaybe get worn once every few months
> Not sure if it helps with pics of the forementioned Bambou or if I indicate my elusive sale HGs.


 
I vote number 2 as well!  If this is how you feel about them now, you may like them even less later.


----------



## Dessye

Cityfashionista said:


> I hope you don't have to. I hate returns.


 
Me too.


----------



## hazeltt

mishybelle said:


> Ladies, I am in a bit of a quandary... sorry to hijack the thread  But it's *kinda* about a new style
> 
> The search for a HG (or two) on sale has frustrated me, so I broke down yesterday and bought the Bambou in Oyster metal patent (which btw, is a beautiful color IRL. Greige-y and kind of reminds me of a lighter shade of Marron Glace). It's such a beautiful shoe and I can think of a million things I can wear them with... they even fit my 2011 mantra of "no more black shoes, or buy shoes for work."
> 
> Buuuuut, they are kind of, well... boring. I think I settled. What do you guys think?
> 
> Keep them, feel indifferent and wear the H-E-double hockey sticks outta 'em (this is how I feel about my nude VPs); OR
> Return them and continue my search for something more lust worthy that I'll put into my special occasion rotation (i.e. RB WS Jenny, Lucifer, beige MBB, lace bouquet HP, etc). They maaaaaaybe get worn once every few months
> Not sure if it helps with pics of the forementioned Bambou or if I indicate my elusive sale HGs.



I vote #2 as well. If you don't really love them now, you won't love them later. I think it was clearly a rebound purchase.


----------



## Hipployta

Cityfashionista said:


> Well you wouldn't want the one pair to travel alone. it'll get lonely.



I see you're not on a ban from enabling LOL


----------



## Hipployta

mishybelle said:


> Ladies, I am in a bit of a quandary... sorry to hijack the thread  But it's *kinda* about a new style
> 
> The search for a HG (or two) on sale has frustrated me, so I broke down yesterday and bought the Bambou in Oyster metal patent (which btw, is a beautiful color IRL. Greige-y and kind of reminds me of a lighter shade of Marron Glace). It's such a beautiful shoe and I can think of a million things I can wear them with... they even fit my 2011 mantra of "no more black shoes, or buy shoes for work."
> 
> Buuuuut, they are kind of, well... boring. I think I settled. What do you guys think?
> 
> Keep them, feel indifferent and wear the H-E-double hockey sticks outta 'em (this is how I feel about my nude VPs); OR
> Return them and continue my search for something more lust worthy that I'll put into my special occasion rotation (i.e. RB WS Jenny, Lucifer, beige MBB, lace bouquet HP, etc). They maaaaaaybe get worn once every few months
> Not sure if it helps with pics of the forementioned Bambou or if I indicate my elusive sale HGs.



Return them...why settle?


----------



## Cityfashionista

Hipployta said:


> I see you're not on a ban from enabling LOL


 

It's called transfer addiction.


----------



## Hipployta

Clooky001 said:


> Yeah def, my SA is the best! I'll pm you her details first thing tomo



Ahem...me three


----------



## Hipployta

Cityfashionista said:


> It's called transfer addiction.



How can you have an addiction left with 10 shoes on the way?


----------



## mishybelle

Thank you ladies for the input. I knew I could count on you guys!! 

I'm gonna stop obsessing over it and re-visit it after the weekend.

An oh man, after seeing those pics of Blake Lively in the chartreuse 8 Mignons, I am so in love with it!!! Gotta add it to my list, pronto!


----------



## Cityfashionista

Hipployta said:


> How can you have an addiction left with 10 shoes on the way?


 

Only 9 coming. :shame:

I'm committed.


----------



## LouboutinHottie

Cityfashionista said:


> Only 9 coming. :shame:
> 
> I'm committed.


 
woot 9 left so excited! you'll have a reveal in no time


----------



## Cityfashionista

LouboutinHottie said:


> woot 9 left so excited! you'll have a reveal in no time


 

I have a reveal right now.

I'm revealing I'm broke.


----------



## LouboutinHottie

Cityfashionista said:


> I have a reveal right now.
> 
> I'm revealing I'm broke.


 
seriously?? how did I miss this?


----------



## hazeltt

Sorry to hijack this thread but what do you ladies do when your DH or DBF tells you he doesn't like a particular style? I really want the Pigalle black/black spikes but my DBF calls them Lady Gaga shoes and he hates it.  He has obviously not seen what other styles Msr. L comes out with!


----------



## hazeltt

Cityfashionista said:


> I have a reveal right now.
> 
> I'm revealing I'm broke.



:lolots:


----------



## carlinha

hazeltt said:


> Sorry to hijack this thread but what do you ladies do when your DH or DBF tells you he doesn't like a particular style? I really want the Pigalle black/black spikes but my DBF calls them Lady Gaga shoes and he hates it.  He has obviously not seen what other styles Msr. L comes out with!



well, i listen to DH to an extent, but i've learned from experience not to listen... for example, he HATED the maggie and calypso when they came out.  he called them CONVERSE grill shoes   i LOVED them but i was swayed by him, so i ended up not getting either.  and i am STILL kicking myself (and him) to this day.  so go with your heart.  if he loves it, all the better, if he doesn't, who cares because YOU love it


----------



## Cityfashionista

LouboutinHottie said:


> seriously?? how did I miss this?


 


It's all over the 16 pairs & at least 2 AM clutches I've bought recently.


----------



## LouboutinHottie

Cityfashionista said:


> I have a reveal right now.
> 
> I'm revealing I'm broke.


 
oh... I get that now lmao I thought you meant you ACTUALLY had a reveal


----------



## LouboutinHottie

hazeltt said:


> Sorry to hijack this thread but what do you ladies do when your DH or DBF tells you he doesn't like a particular style? I really want the Pigalle black/black spikes but my DBF calls them Lady Gaga shoes and he hates it.  He has obviously not seen what other styles Msr. L comes out with!


 
I would be appreciative with his honesty, it's actually kind of refreshing to get honesty. But if you really like them, don't listen to him, especially since they are pigalle spikes and only women understand that addiction


----------



## Cityfashionista

hazeltt said:


> Sorry to hijack this thread but what do you ladies do when your DH or DBF tells you he doesn't like a particular style? I really want the Pigalle black/black spikes but my DBF calls them Lady Gaga shoes and he hates it.  He has obviously not seen what other styles Msr. L comes out with!


 


carlinha said:


> well, i listen to DH to an extent, but i've learned from experience not to listen... for example, he HATED the maggie and calypso when they came out. he called them CONVERSE grill shoes  i LOVED them but i was swayed by him, so i ended up not getting either. and i am STILL kicking myself (and him) to this day. so go with your heart. if he loves it, all the better, if he doesn't, who cares because YOU love it


 
I agree with this. He makes fun of my fram MBB. I love them so I have black on the way too.


He hated Batks so I didn't get them. Now that I have them he loves them.

My spikes scare him especially Mene boot. He hates that thing.:cry: I love it more because of this. :devil:


----------



## Cityfashionista

LouboutinHottie said:


> oh... I get that now lmao I thought you meant you ACTUALLY had a reveal


----------



## Cityfashionista

hazeltt said:


> :lolots:


 :shame:


----------



## Clooky001

I do ask my DH but to be honest I don't even hear what he is saying..usually its some kind of grunt that goes straight over my head! :lolots:


----------



## pixiesparkle

Dessye said:


> Oh no, don't tell me that! I just bought the Sobek in TTS   Doesn't it fit like the AD?


That's what I thought at first too since the Sobek is pretty much just a fancier version but then when I tried them on they didn't feel right..maybe it's because of the material and all the sewing made it harder, therefore less comfortable? Don't worry too much and just wait til you receive yours, it might fit just right for you


----------



## Dessye

pixiesparkle said:


> That's what I thought at first too since the Sobek is pretty much just a fancier version but then when I tried them on they didn't feel right..maybe it's because of the material and all the sewing made it harder, therefore less comfortable? Don't worry too much and just wait til you receive yours, it might fit just right for you



Was at least the length ok?


----------



## pixiesparkle

Dessye said:


> Was at least the length ok?


My longest toe kinda sticks out a little in the 37.5 (my TTS)..The 38 fit just right length-wise overall but there is slight heel slippage..the toe box still hurt though ush:


----------



## chacci1

Cityfashionista said:


> I have a reveal right now.
> 
> I'm revealing I'm broke.



:lolots:

I just love you City!!!


----------



## hazeltt

New arrivals at Madison:

BIANCA 140 CROCO LUCIDO CHARTREUSE $5595

YOLANDA 120 PYTHON COSMO GRAFITE SILVER $1195

PIGALLE 120MM KID NUDE $595

TRES OPHRAH 100 SATIN OFF WHITE $795

TRES OPHRAH 100 SATIN BLACK $795

MORPHING 100 NAPPA CAMEL $695

DECOLLETE 868 100 METAL PATENT CALF OYSTER $595

BELLE 85 PONY LEOPARD MINI CHAD $1395

TAM TAM 45 CALF VIPCUOIO HEEL BLACK $895

GLORIA PUMP 45MM PATENT CALF NUDE $995

NEO MARS 45MM SUEDE ROYAL GROSSGRAIN BLACK $695


----------



## hazeltt

carlinha said:


> well, i listen to DH to an extent, but i've learned from experience not to listen... for example, he HATED the maggie and calypso when they came out.  he called them CONVERSE grill shoes   i LOVED them but i was swayed by him, so i ended up not getting either.  and i am STILL kicking myself (and him) to this day.  so go with your heart.  if he loves it, all the better, if he doesn't, who cares because YOU love it





LouboutinHottie said:


> I would be appreciative with his honesty, it's actually kind of refreshing to get honesty. But if you really like them, don't listen to him, especially since they are pigalle spikes and only women understand that addiction





Cityfashionista said:


> I agree with this. He makes fun of my fram MBB. I love them so I have black on the way too.
> 
> 
> He hated Batks so I didn't get them. Now that I have them he loves them.
> 
> My spikes scare him especially Mene boot. He hates that thing.:cry: I love it more because of this. :devil:





Clooky001 said:


> I do ask my DH but to be honest I don't even hear what he is saying..usually its some kind of grunt that goes straight over my head! :lolots:



You ladies are right. I think I'll follow my heart and just get it. I hope the boutiques still have my size left!


----------



## PeepToe

hazeltt said:


> You ladies are right. I think I'll follow my heart and just get it. I hope the boutiques still have my size left!



I first started only buying shoes at we both agreed on. Not for any reason really but I wanted him to like them to, he was after all footing the bill  but I later decided I would take his input into consideration but I would also buy what I love even if he doesn't like them. He hates my Alti spikes. Hates them...


----------



## Dessye

pixiesparkle said:


> My longest toe kinda sticks out a little in the 37.5 (my TTS)..The 38 fit just right length-wise overall but there is slight heel slippage..the toe box still hurt though ush:


 
OK, thanks!  Now I know how this is going to fit me.  I have the exact same issue in my TTS 37 when it comes to ADs.  My left 2nd toe is very long!


----------



## Dessye

hazeltt said:


> You ladies are right. I think I'll follow my heart and just get it. I hope the boutiques still have my size left!


 
  It's gorgeous ---the black spikes look strass-like from afar.


----------



## hazeltt

PeepToe said:


> I first started only buying shoes at we both agreed on. Not for any reason really but I wanted him to like them to, he was after all footing the bill  but I later decided I would take his input into consideration but I would also buy what I love even if he doesn't like them. He hates my Alti spikes. Hates them...



Haha, what is with guys and spikes?! I don't think he likes my CLs altogether. I ask for his opinion and all he says is, "they look alright..."


----------



## hazeltt

Dessye said:


> It's gorgeous ---the black spikes look strass-like from afar.



Do they really? I thought the black would camouflage with the shoe and look like regular nappa Pigalles.


----------



## Dessye

hazeltt said:


> Do they really? I thought the black would camouflage with the shoe and look like regular nappa Pigalles.


 
Well, subtle strass   The spikes are lovely when they catch the light -- they seem to sparkle!


----------



## gymangel812

PeepToe said:


> I first started only buying shoes at we both agreed on. Not for any reason really but I wanted him to like them to, he was after all footing the bill  but I later decided I would take his input into consideration but I would also buy what I love even if he doesn't like them. He hates my Alti spikes. Hates them...





hazeltt said:


> Haha, what is with guys and spikes?! I don't think he likes my CLs altogether. I ask for his opinion and all he says is, "they look alright..."



My bf hates spikes too. Wonder why most guys hates spikes...? I would think they would like them. Like the only pair my bf likes is the mbb oddly enough. I bought them because he thought they were like the hottest shoes ever when he saw them on emma watson.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

gymangel812 said:


> My bf hates spikes too. Wonder why most guys hates spikes...? I would think they would like them. Like the only pair my bf likes is the mbb oddly enough. I bought them because he thought they were like the hottest shoes ever when he saw them on emma watson.


 
My boy LOVES the spikes. When I received the black/black yolanda spikes and showed him he said  "Those are the most amazing shoes I've ever seen".  "Put them up on the chair so I can see them closer"

Later I went over to his house and he said "Did you bring the shoes?! The spiked ones?" 

He's crazy.


----------



## Louboufan

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> My boy LOVES the spikes. When I received the black/black yolanda spikes and showed him he said  "Those are the most amazing shoes I've ever seen". "Put them up on the chair so I can see them closer"
> 
> Later I went over to his house and he said "Did you bring the shoes?! The spiked ones?"
> 
> He's crazy.


That is so cute!


----------



## dhampir2005

Unfortunately i was in the same situation. DBF absolutely HATES the Daff and lady Daf and I had so much envy from all the lovely pairs everyone here was modeling. I ended up passing on them because I really do wear most of my CLs with him and if he doesn't like a shoe I'm more likely to pass it by for one he does like. Also I was a fan of the RB and the WS saba versions so while gorgeous, they would be harder for me to wear out since I prefer neutral colored shoes. The shoe deserves more love than that! However he hated the Lady Clou and I got those. I think it just depends on how much YOU love the shoe. Hope that helps!



hazeltt said:


> Sorry to hijack this thread but what do you ladies do when your DH or DBF tells you he doesn't like a particular style? I really want the Pigalle black/black spikes but my DBF calls them Lady Gaga shoes and he hates it.  He has obviously not seen what other styles Msr. L comes out with!


----------



## hazeltt

dhampir2005 said:


> Unfortunately i was in the same situation. DBF absolutely HATES the Daff and lady Daf and I had so much envy from all the lovely pairs everyone here was modeling. I ended up passing on them because I really do wear most of my CLs with him and if he doesn't like a shoe I'm more likely to pass it by for one he does like. Also I was a fan of the RB and the WS saba versions so while gorgeous, they would be harder for me to wear out since I prefer neutral colored shoes. The shoe deserves more love than that! However he hated the Lady Clou and I got those. I think it just depends on how much YOU love the shoe. Hope that helps!



Yes, exactly! I mostly wear my CLs when I'm out with him and when he doesn't like something, he always points it out repeatedly. I really have to love them for me to bear his complaints.


----------



## hazeltt

Dessye said:


> Well, subtle strass   The spikes are lovely when they catch the light -- they seem to sparkle!



I was wondering though what might happen if the black wears off? Does it become a rusty metal colour?


----------



## Dessye

hazeltt said:


> I was wondering though what might happen if the black wears off? Does it become a rusty metal colour?



I looked at mine and I think they're black plastic spikes so I doubt the color will come off.  Maybe someone else can chime in on this one?


----------



## hazeltt

Dessye said:


> I looked at mine and I think they're black plastic spikes so I doubt the color will come off.  Maybe someone else can chime in on this one?



They're plastic? I always though they were metal.


----------



## Dessye

hazeltt said:


> They're plastic? I always though they were metal.


  I don't know ---- they may be metal; it just doesn't look like the black will come off easily that's all.  Maybe just the coating is plastic.  The silver and gold studs are definitely metal but I'm not sure about the black and pink ones.


----------



## BellaShoes

Hiya ladies!

Aside from the MBP, which (if any) peep toe styles are coming in the new leopard pony hair for fall?


----------



## jeNYC

BellaShoes said:


> Hiya ladies!
> 
> Aside from the MBP, which (if any) peep toe styles are coming in the new leopard pony hair for fall?


 
Madison received this print in VP earlier this month


----------



## NANI1972

hazeltt said:


> They're plastic? I always though they were metal.


 


Dessye said:


> I don't know ---- they may be metal; it just doesn't look like the black will come off easily that's all. Maybe just the coating is plastic. The silver and gold studs are definitely metal but I'm not sure about the black and pink ones.


 I believe dessye is right the new "colored" spikes are made of plastic.


----------



## gymangel812

i'm behind of the daff/lady daff/daffy thing, what colors are coming for fall?


----------



## ntntgo

hazeltt said:


> Sorry to hijack this thread but what do you ladies do when your DH or DBF tells you he doesn't like a particular style? I really want the Pigalle black/black spikes but my DBF calls them Lady Gaga shoes and he hates it.  He has obviously not seen what other styles Msr. L comes out with!


 

Fortunately, my DH doesn't pay a whole lot of attention to my shoes or bags.  Thank you, God.  So, he also doesn't realize how many I have (he's not allowed in my walk in).  

I will say that he did have a very strong dislike to a few pairs.  So, I guess he only notices the shoes that he hates.  Ultimately, he ends up being right.  They are always really trendy shoes that I get sick of after a few wears or one outing and then I get rid of them.

Ironically enough, there are a few pair that we both refer to as "Lady Gaga" shoes.  I won't mention them because I would never want to offend anyone that had them.  I am a Lady Gaga fan, needless to say, he's not.  But, normally the "Lady Gaga" shoes are shoes that I wouldn't be caught dead in anyway.  So, the either come and go quickly or never come.


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

ntntgo said:


> Fortunately, my DH doesn't pay a whole lot of attention to my shoes or bags.  Thank you, God.  So, he also doesn't realize how many I have (he's not allowed in my walk in).
> 
> I will say that he did have a very strong dislike to a few pairs.  So, I guess he only notices the shoes that he hates.  Ultimately, he ends up being right.  They are always really trendy shoes that I get sick of after a few wears or one outing and then I get rid of them.
> 
> Ironically enough, there are a few pair that we both refer to as "Lady Gaga" shoes.  I won't mention them because I would never want to offend anyone that had them.  I am a Lady Gaga fan, needless to say, he's not.  But, normally the "Lady Gaga" shoes are shoes that I wouldn't be caught dead in anyway.  So, the either come and go quickly or never come.



LOL.  my DH ended up loving the Black/Black Alti Spikes despite him calling every spiked pair i have wanted hideous!! the shoes are more for you than him- maybe if he doesnt like them then you can wear them every time youre not with him


----------



## BellaShoes

jeNYC said:


> Madison received this print in VP earlier this month



Really? Any pics floating of the Leopard Pony Hair VP around?


----------



## hazeltt

ntntgo said:


> Fortunately, my DH doesn't pay a whole lot of attention to my shoes or bags.  Thank you, God.  So, he also doesn't realize how many I have (*he's not allowed in my walk in*).
> 
> I will say that he did have a very strong dislike to a few pairs.  So, I guess he only notices the shoes that he hates.  Ultimately, he ends up being right.  They are always really trendy shoes that I get sick of after a few wears or one outing and then I get rid of them.
> 
> Ironically enough, there are a few pair that we both refer to as "Lady Gaga" shoes.  I won't mention them because I would never want to offend anyone that had them.  I am a Lady Gaga fan, needless to say, he's not.  But, normally the "Lady Gaga" shoes are shoes that I wouldn't be caught dead in anyway.  So, the either come and go quickly or never come.



 I like this rule! And yes! He never really complements when I look good, only comments when I look bad or if he dislikes something I'm wearing. 

I did talk to him about the Pigalles and I agreed to wait a week before I make any rash decisions. They really appealed to me when I saw all the lovely reveals here. A part of me hopes the lust will die down by the end of the week because I know how it feels to fall out of love with something after a few wears. And if it happens, I won't hear the end of it from him.


----------



## jeNYC

BellaShoes said:


> Really? Any pics floating of the Leopard Pony Hair VP around?


 
here you go:  

VERY PRIVE 120 PONY LEOP MINI CHAD PATENT TOE LEOPARD $995

-the tip looks like burgundy


----------



## hazeltt

jeNYC said:


> here you go:
> 
> VERY PRIVE 120 PONY LEOP MINI CHAD PATENT TOE LEOPARD $995
> 
> -the tip looks like burgundy



This pair is also available on Luisaviaroma. And yes, the tip is burgundy: http://www.luisaviaroma.com/index.aspx?#getData.aspx|CallType=Product&prodId=ACH23&des=ACH&cat=&gender=women&group=&vendorColor=TEVPUEFSRA==&season=actual&seasProdID=54I


----------



## ntntgo

NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> LOL. my DH ended up loving the Black/Black Alti Spikes despite him calling every spiked pair i have wanted hideous!! the shoes are more for you than him- maybe if he doesnt like them then you can wear them every time youre not with him


 
Absolutely the shoes should be to make you happy, not him.  It just so happens that my DH and I ultimately agree on the shoes.

Now, do I agree with all of the golf clubs that keep showing up???  That's another story.  5 Drivers at $500+ each?  Really??  So I got him more lessons.  Hopefully, that will cut down on the multiple clubs.  He says, "What's the big deal with getting the shoes first."  My retort, "What's the big deal with breaking 80?"


----------



## hazeltt

Dessye said:


> Well, subtle strass   The spikes are lovely when they catch the light -- they seem to sparkle!



I wish I didn't see this pic. They really do sparkle! I'm in !!





From the KK style thread


----------



## Dessye

hazeltt said:


> I wish I didn't see this pic. They really do sparkle! I'm in !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From the KK style thread


 
Kim always looks so amazing   Mind you, she does wear a lot of the same style.


----------



## Dessye

NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> LOL. my DH ended up loving the Black/Black Alti Spikes despite him calling every spiked pair i have wanted hideous!! the shoes are more for you than him- maybe if he doesnt like them then you can wear them every time youre not with him


 
Love the new avi, *Nerdy*!!!


----------



## SassySarah

BellaShoes said:


> Hiya ladies!
> 
> Aside from the MBP, which (if any) peep toe styles are coming in the new leopard pony hair for fall?



Horatio exclusive they are getting the Dordogne in leopard pony hair.  I love this shoe and have the baseball leather version.


----------



## SassySarah

BellaShoes said:


> Really? Any pics floating of the Leopard Pony Hair VP around?



They are available for preorder on luisaviaroma.com


----------



## NANI1972

Does anyone know if Selfridges has a estimated date for the Amethyste Python HPs to arrive? Thanks!


----------



## Alice1979

BellaShoes said:


> Hiya ladies!
> 
> Aside from the MBP, which (if any) peep toe styles are coming in the new leopard pony hair for fall?


 
Bella, the mini chad comes in the following styles and possibly more:

Bianca
Bibi
Betty Boo 120
MBP 120
MBP 150
VP
Pigalle 100
Ron Ron 
Morphing
Markesling
Belle booty
Coroclic

Edit: Adding Une Plume to the list


----------



## Dukeprincess

Alice1979 said:


> Bella, the mini chad comes in the following styles and possibly more:
> 
> Bianca
> Bibi
> Betty Boo 120
> MBP 120
> MBP 150
> VP
> Pigalle 100
> Ron Ron
> Morphing
> Markesling
> Belle booty
> Coroclic




Would you happen to know who is going to be carrying the Mini Chad Pigalle 100s?  I would LOVE a pair of those.  I know LV is getting the Ron Ron. TIA!


----------



## Alice1979

Dukeprincess said:


> Would you happen to know who is going to be carrying the Mini Chad Pigalle 100s? I would LOVE a pair of those. I know LV is getting the Ron Ron. TIA!


 
I think more than one boutiques are getting the pigalles, so I didn't write it down, though I wrote down LV next to mini chad Ron ron when I was taking notes looking at the fall lookbook


----------



## Dukeprincess

Thanks, Alice.


----------



## Alice1979

^You're welcome. I emailed my SA regarding the mini chad pigalles. I'll definitely post once I hear something.


----------



## jeshika

Dukeprincess said:


> Would you happen to know who is going to be carrying the Mini Chad Pigalle 100s?  I would LOVE a pair of those.  I know LV is getting the Ron Ron. TIA!



 that sound lovely!


----------



## Alice1979

Dukeprincess said:


> Would you happen to know who is going to be carrying the Mini Chad Pigalle 100s? I would LOVE a pair of those. I know LV is getting the Ron Ron. TIA!


 



Alice1979 said:


> I think more than one boutiques are getting the pigalles, so I didn't write it down, though I wrote down LV next to mini chad Ron ron when I was taking notes looking at the fall lookbook


 
I guess I was wrong :shame: Only Horatio is expecting to receive the pigalle 100 in mini chad.


----------



## PeepToe

Does anyone know if the Volpi has hit any boutiques yet?


----------



## chacci1

Dessye said:


> Love your new Dafs, *Chac*!



Thank you!!!!  I'm soo happy to have them!!  A little big, but I didn't care...could not pass on these again!!!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

chacci1 said:


> Thank you!!!!  I'm soo happy to have them!!  A little big, but I didn't care...could not pass on these again!!!



I agree -- you and City are the Queens of Candy-Colored Daffs  LOVE IT!


----------



## SassySarah

New on Saks.com.  What is this color combo?  I am guessing the 125 heel is a typo too.


----------



## NANI1972

SassySarah said:


> New on Saks.com. What is this color combo? I am guessing the 125 heel is a typo too.


 I believe this is Anthracite baseball probably a 140mm.


----------



## QueenOfHeels

Cityfashionista said:


> I will get  sight unseen.



If I like what I see when she debuts, there's no doubt in my mind (or in my wallet) that I will be bringing her home.  Still holding out for the Lady Daf in Natural Python in the meantime though (love the coloring!) or crossing my fingers that there will be a similar python LD released this F/W 11. 

P.S. A SERIOUS CONGRATS again on your AMAZING "sweet 16" CL haul!! Can't wait to see the rest!!


----------



## xlovely

SassySarah said:


> New on Saks.com.  What is this color combo?  I am guessing the 125 heel is a typo too.



:shame:


----------



## Hipployta

SassySarah said:


> New on Saks.com.  What is this color combo?  I am guessing the 125 heel is a typo too.



That baseball one...and anthracite?  I'm not impressed by the mix of suede and baseball. Bring back the black on black already!  I'm waitlisted LOL


----------



## jeNYC

Leopard Maggie


----------



## demicouture

^^^ oh wow !!!
thanks for posting! i think i need those!!


----------



## jeNYC

demicouture said:


> ^^^ oh wow !!!
> thanks for posting! i think i need those!!


 
Available for pre-order at Nordstrom


----------



## aoqtpi

*MINI CHAD RON RON?!?!*


----------



## aoqtpi

jeNYC said:


> Leopard Maggie



I wish the leopard was more toned down and it had a silver cap...


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

^ I dunno... I think it's pretty toned down IMO. I wonder if the one leopard pair I have is enough... do I need a second?


----------



## PeepToe

I really liked them in the first pic I saw....I'm not so sure in this pic. The leopard does look a bit much on them. But, it could also just be that picture.


----------



## carlinha

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> ^ I dunno... I think it's pretty toned down IMO. I wonder if the one leopard pair I have is enough... do I need a second?


 
i say go for it *SC*!!!  i already have a few leopard pairs and am eyeing this one too.  it's just too hot!


----------



## gymangel812

jeNYC said:


> Leopard Maggie


so does this mean we will be seeing all the new maggies soon?!? i want to see pics of the red!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

carlinha said:


> i say go for it *SC*!!!  i already have a few leopard pairs and am eyeing this one too.  it's just too hot!



 Just as soon as I get that money tree!! I'm still trying to catch up on the AMQ clutches -- just one Britannia would make me grin ear to ear 

... But I did put myself down on the WL. Just in case, you know


----------



## QueenOfHeels

aoqtpi said:


> *I wish the leopard was more toned down and it had a silver cap*...



SAMEEEE!!!! Maggie 160mm's are one of my fav CL style's by far--while the leopard doesn't bother me at all really, I do wish the toe cap was silver or even rose gold instead of this gold-ish/bronze color, as gold's do not flatter me and my skin tone at all.  Ideally, I wish CL would do all of his Maggie's from now on in both the silver and gold toe cap's so that every Louboutinista could have the best of both world's and choose her most flattering pair instead of having to miss out altogether one way or the other.  

That is the only reason why I passed on this season's Maggie's. Maybe I am just being too picky, but the Maggie Leopard's I tried to love them, I really did but the toe cap is really preventing me at this point. The Navy/Lilac Maggie 160mm's were a no because of the toe cap and I just didn't fall in love with the color combo.  The Anthracite/Black might have been an option, but I am not a huge fan of the baseball material or the 140mm heel height. Sigh...I will just have to wait and see if the Amethyste/Oyster Maggie comes in 160mm as well as what this infamous Red/Oyster Maggie looks like (I have yet to see a pic!) and if it comes in 160mm. 

Otherwise, I say, bring back last year's F/W 11 Maggie's!!  Have and love them both dearly!


----------



## aoqtpi

QueenOfHeels said:


> SAMEEEE!!!! Maggie 160mm's are one of my fav CL style's by far--while the leopard doesn't bother me at all really, I do wish the toe cap was silver or even rose gold instead of this gold-ish/bronze color, as gold's do not flatter me and my skin tone at all.  Ideally, I wish CL would do all of his Maggie's from now on in both the silver and gold toe cap's so that every Louboutinista could have the best of both world's and choose her most flattering pair instead of having to miss out altogether one way or the other.
> 
> That is the only reason why I passed on this season's Maggie's. Maybe I am just being too picky, but the Maggie Leopard's I tried to love them, I really did but the toe cap is really preventing me at this point. The Navy/Lilac Maggie 160mm's were a no because of the toe cap and I just didn't fall in love with the color combo.  The Anthracite/Black might have been an option, but I am not a huge fan of the baseball material or the 140mm heel height. Sigh...I will just have to wait and see if the Amethyste/Oyster Maggie comes in 160mm as well as what this infamous Red/Oyster Maggie looks like (I have yet to see a pic!) and if it comes in 160mm.
> 
> Otherwise, I say, bring back last year's F/W 11 Maggie's!!  Have and love them both dearly!



I think my favourite Maggies are still the Po(u?)mice and Black ones... This leopard is a little too orange for my taste (I'd prefer a browner hue) and I really think basically any other colour would have been better for the toe cap. Ohh, maybe a nice anthracite or gun metal?


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

^ I actually hope to snag a pair of the Pomice one of these days... just no time soon  This forum is so bad for my savings account!


----------



## ShihTzuBirkin

I am utterly obsessed with the new Maggies. Both of them the leopard and the grey. Can't decide which ones I want !!


----------



## 318Platinum

Michelleka2 said:


> I am utterly obsessed with the new Maggies. Both of them the leopard and the grey. Can't decide which ones I want !!



EVERYTIME I try to forget about these, I see a pic of them!! Now I HAVE to know!!! How much are these, does it come in 160mm, and any idea on the release date??? LOL, TIA!! 


I found the price, but I wonder if they come in 160mm or at least 150mm?


----------



## sobe2009

318Platinum said:


> EVERYTIME I try to forget about these, I see a pic of them!! Now I HAVE to know!!! How much are these, does it come in 160mm, and any idea on the release date??? LOL, TIA!!
> 
> 
> I found the price, but I wonder if they come in 160mm or at least 150mm?



Yes some boutiques are getting 160


----------



## 318Platinum

sobe2009 said:


> Yes some boutiques are getting 160



OMG OMG!!! And I just sent out money for the Black Daffodile!! lol I think I have to HAVE this Maggie!!! Does anyone have an idea of the fit? is it a small fit or TTS? I am going to have to find this in my size, and in 160mm!!!  Thanks, *Sobe*


----------



## ShihTzuBirkin

318Platinum said:


> EVERYTIME I try to forget about these, I see a pic of them!! Now I HAVE to know!!! How much are these, does it come in 160mm, and any idea on the release date??? LOL, TIA!!
> 
> 
> I found the price, but I wonder if they come in 160mm or at least 150mm?



No sure, Saks has them on pre-order online (grey) and if you call nordstrom's in dallas they are taking pre-orders on the leopard pair.


----------



## QueenOfHeels

318Platinum said:


> OMG OMG!!! And I just sent out money for the Black Daffodile!! lol I think I have to HAVE this Maggie!!! Does anyone have an idea of the fit? is it a small fit or TTS? I am going to have to find this in my size, and in 160mm!!!  Thanks, *Sobe*



Maggie's run extra narrow in the toe box. I own both pairs of last year's F/W 11 Maggie 160mm's in both the Black and Pomice in two different sizes! I purchased the Maggie 160's in Black in a size 38.5 and the Maggie 160's in Pomice in a 39. My TTS CL is a Size: 39. The Pomice fit perfect and have since stretched out nicely. Whereas, the 38.5's fit snug the first few wears and I had them professionally stretched to speed up the process, now they fit perfectly too and I cannot honestly tell the difference between the 38.5's and 39's. I also have extremely narrow feet and super high arches. I would say if you have narrow-medium width feet to go TTS although, if your feet are a bit wider, you will probably be more comfortable in the next 1/2 size up. But, it honestly also depends on how you like your CL's to fit, I prefer mine on the tighter side since I hate heel slippage and have noticed that the majority of my CL's do stretch out a tad bit over time with wear, naturally. So, most of the time I order TTS but can get away with 1/2 size up too or down (if it's closed toe) if needed. I would call and ask the boutique you are thinking of purchasing the Maggie's from for an insole measurement to compare to your own foot's insole measurement that way you are guaranteed a perfect fit since no two person's feet are the same. 

HTH!


----------



## Dessye

aoqtpi said:


> I think my favourite Maggies are still the *Po(u?)mice* and Black ones... This leopard is a little too orange for my taste (I'd prefer a browner hue) and I really think basically any other colour would have been better for the toe cap. Ohh, maybe a nice anthracite or gun metal?


 
  Hehe, they're always confusion over the french/english words.  Except for cramberry...don't know what that was about!?


----------



## 318Platinum

QueenOfHeels said:


> Maggie's run extra narrow in the toe box. I own both pairs of last year's F/W 11 Maggie 160mm's in both the Black and Pomice in two different sizes! I purchased the Maggie 160's in Black in a size 38.5 and the Maggie 160's in Pomice in a 39. My TTS CL is a Size: 39. The Pomice fit perfect and have since stretched out nicely. Whereas, the 38.5's fit snug the first few wears and I had them professionally stretched to speed up the process, now they fit perfectly too and I cannot honestly tell the difference between the 38.5's and 39's. I also have extremely narrow feet and super high arches. I would say if you have narrow-medium width feet to go TTS although, if your feet are a bit wider, you will probably be more comfortable in the next 1/2 size up. But, it honestly also depends on how you like your CL's to fit, I prefer mine on the tighter side since I hate heel slippage and have noticed that the majority of my CL's do stretch out a tad bit over time with wear, naturally. So, most of the time I order TTS but can get away with 1/2 size up too or down (if it's closed toe) if needed. I would call and ask the boutique you are thinking of purchasing the Maggie's from for an insole measurement to compare to your own foot's insole measurement that way you are guaranteed a perfect fit since no two person's feet are the same.
> 
> HTH!




Thanks, *QOH*!! You always give me the detailed dish on shoes!! I really appreciate it, and I am going to take your advice into consideration. i am going to find out all I need to know about this shoe from the boutique before I decide. I would just buy them right now, BUT I also need to make sure that I can wear them without any problems.  I hope and pray that I can wear them. If all is well with the shoe, and I get them, this *HAS TO BE MY VERY LAST PURCHASE FOR A WHILE*!!! 


Thanks, *Michelle*. I have a great SA at Nordies, and I know that she would be able to tell me. I need to ask if they will get this particular style in, but it wouldn't be the 160mm that I want.


----------



## Hipployta

*edit* wrong thread tee hee


----------



## authenticplease

Thought this was really cool and wanted to share....CL's Portrait Inspired 2011 Lookbook

http://www.fashionologie.com/Christian-Louboutin-Fall-2011-Lookbook-17945162


----------



## mychillywilly

Hi girls, I am in need of your help again. I love the metal patent oyster color. I have seen them here in relika and bambou and other lower heel model which I am less interested. Do you know if this color is available in any other higher heel style? and where?

Also, does the 140mm maggie fit like alta dama 140? I pre-ordered my TTS but worried the toe box might be tight since it is pointed and has metal outside...

 Thank you very much!!


----------



## jenayb

mychillywilly said:


> Hi girls, I am in need of your help again. I love the metal patent oyster color. I have seen them here in relika and bambou and other lower heel model which I am less interested. Do you know if this color is available in any other higher heel style? and where?
> 
> Also, does the 140mm maggie fit like alta dama 140? I pre-ordered my TTS but worried the toe box might be tight since it is pointed and has metal outside...
> 
> Thank you very much!!


 
NM has the Oyster Patent Bambou. 

The Maggie and the AD are two very different styles; however, I can say that I take my Maggie 140s a half size down from TTS, although most will say TTS.


----------



## Alice1979

mychillywilly said:


> Hi girls, I am in need of your help again. I love the metal patent oyster color. I have seen them here in relika and bambou and other lower heel model which I am less interested. Do you know if this color is available in any other higher heel style? and where?
> 
> Also, does the 140mm maggie fit like alta dama 140? I pre-ordered my TTS but worried the toe box might be tight since it is pointed and has metal outside...
> 
> Thank you very much!!


 
Oyster metal patent comes in Bana, which Saks online mistakenly labeled as Bibi. AFAIK, it also comes in Decollete, which is 100mm hh, not sure if it's high enough for you.


----------



## QueenOfHeels

authenticplease said:


> Thought this was really cool and wanted to share....CL's Portrait Inspired 2011 Lookbook
> 
> http://www.fashionologie.com/Christian-Louboutin-Fall-2011-Lookbook-17945162



ITA *authenticplease* , caught a glimpse of this last week and was like OMG, beautiful inspiration!!


----------



## QueenOfHeels

318Platinum said:


> Thanks, *QOH*!! You always give me the detailed dish on shoes!! I really appreciate it, and I am going to take your advice into consideration. i am going to find out all I need to know about this shoe from the boutique before I decide. I would just buy them right now, BUT I also need to make sure that I can wear them without any problems.  I hope and pray that I can wear them. If all is well with the shoe, and I get them, this *HAS TO BE MY VERY LAST PURCHASE FOR A WHILE*!!!
> 
> 
> Thanks, *Michelle*. I have a great SA at Nordies, and I know that she would be able to tell me. I need to ask if they will get this particular style in, but it wouldn't be the 160mm that I want.



Aww, you are too kind, it was my pleasure *318Platinum*, so glad I could help!  I definitely think you will be able to wear them, no problem!  Best of luck to you girl!  As for your bolded quote....just wait and see , Msr. Louboutin has a way of stealing our hearts _and_ our wallets! :giggles: But, we love him nonetheless!


----------



## GCGDanielle

authenticplease said:


> Thought this was really cool and wanted to share....CL's Portrait Inspired 2011 Lookbook
> 
> http://www.fashionologie.com/Christian-Louboutin-Fall-2011-Lookbook-17945162



Wow - what an awesome concept and beautiful execution.  Thanks for sharing the link! :coolpics:


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

authenticplease said:


> Thought this was really cool and wanted to share....CL's Portrait Inspired 2011 Lookbook
> 
> http://www.fashionologie.com/Christian-Louboutin-Fall-2011-Lookbook-17945162



those were beautiful... I loved the colors in the photo of the woman in red/green and carrying a fruit tray


----------



## indi3r4

Michelleka2 said:


> I am utterly obsessed with the new Maggies. Both of them the leopard and the grey. Can't decide which ones I want !!



only 37 left for pre-order online @ saks.. mama wants!!


----------



## karwood

Michelleka2 said:


> I am utterly obsessed with the new Maggies. Both of them the leopard and the grey. Can't decide which ones I want !!



As much as I adore the Maggie, I simply don't like this 'baseball" leather material. Everytime I see this leather,  it looks to me like fake stingray skin.


----------



## QueenOfHeels

karwood said:


> As much as I adore the Maggie, I simply don't like this 'baseball" leather material. *Everytime I see this leather,  it looks to me like fake stingray skin.*



ITA *karwood*, a thousand times yes!  Great visual comparison and description!


----------



## jenayb

karwood said:


> As much as I adore the Maggie, I simply don't like this 'baseball" leather material. Everytime I see this leather, it looks to me like fake stingray skin.


 


Now that I've really "seen" this shoe, I just don't care for it.


----------



## Clooky001

I don't no why but I'm not in love with the baseball maggie or the black/leopard maggie...I'm actually going to remove my name off the wait list tomo... I don't need the temptation to buy something I'm not liking-I have NO will power! &#58371;


----------



## jenayb

Clooky001 said:


> I don't no why but I'm not in love with the baseball maggie or the black/leopard maggie...I'm actually going to remove my name off the wait list tomo... I don't need the temptation to buy something I'm not liking-I have NO will power! &#58371;


 
I'm not really feeling _any_ of the new Maggies...


----------



## KarenBorter

aoqtpi said:


> I wish the leopard was more toned down and it had a silver cap...



I am hoping that was just a bad picture. I saw a pic in the look book at the boutique and it didn't look that light. I am PRAYING it's not because if it really is (the leopard pony hair) I may not be getting that shoe after all ... *sigh*


----------



## KarenBorter

PeepToe said:


> I really liked them in the first pic I saw....I'm not so sure in this pic. The leopard does look a bit much on them. But, it could also just be that picture.




^^ this. The pic of the Maggie I saw didn't look that ... bad.


----------



## poptarts

authenticplease said:


> Thought this was really cool and wanted to share....CL's Portrait Inspired 2011 Lookbook
> 
> http://www.fashionologie.com/Christian-Louboutin-Fall-2011-Lookbook-17945162




This is really gorgeous. Thanks for sharing! I apologize if this has been mentioned but I backtracked quite a few pages but didn't see anything. May I ask for the style name (and price) of the bootie in portrait #4 please? Looks like lace, studs and fur. TIA


----------



## Louboufan

KarenBorter said:


> ^^ this. The pic of the Maggie I saw didn't look that ... bad.


The leopard maggies at Nordstroms is leopard* print suede* while I think the other is leopard pony hair. That could be why it looks diff. Feel free to correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## SassySarah

OMG someone tell me that I do not need these...  I love the oxblood patent color!


----------



## Dessye

SassySarah said:


> OMG someone tell me that I do not need these... I love the oxblood patent color!


 
I love these   You NEEEEEED them! :grauchol:


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

Louboufan said:


> The leopard maggies at Nordstroms is leopard* print suede* while I think the other is leopard pony hair. That could be why it looks diff. Feel free to correct me if I am wrong.



You're absolutely right about Nordies... who is getting it in pony hair? 

And also, does anyone know if ANY store in Europe is getting the lilac ones in 160?


----------



## SassySarah

Dessye said:


> I love these   You NEEEEEED them! :grauchol:



Yes you're right I do!  :ninja:


----------



## Dessye

SassySarah said:


> Yes you're right I do!  :ninja:





Btw what are called?  I must on a lookout for a pair!


----------



## janed0e

karwood said:


> it looks to me like fake stingray skin.



Haha that was my exact thought when I first saw this!


----------



## mychillywilly

jenaywins said:


> NM has the Oyster Patent Bambou.
> 
> The Maggie and the AD are two very different styles; however, I can say that I take my Maggie 140s a half size down from TTS, although most will say TTS.



Thank you *Jenay* for the sizing tip. I thought they might be similar since they are both 140mm. I ordered 1/2 size down from AD hopefully it will work. I hate heel slippage.




Alice1979 said:


> Oyster metal patent comes in Bana, which Saks online mistakenly labeled as Bibi. AFAIK, it also comes in Decollete, which is 100mm hh, not sure if it's high enough for you.


Thank you *Alice*. I don't really like either bana or bambou. I am secretly hoping lady peep or AD being made in this color.


----------



## Elise499

Dessye said:


> Btw what are called?  I must on a lookout for a pair!



They are called Coroclic


----------



## AEGIS

hazeltt said:


> Sorry to hijack this thread but what do you ladies do when your DH or DBF tells you he doesn't like a particular style? I really want the Pigalle black/black spikes but my DBF calls them Lady Gaga shoes and he hates it.  He has obviously not seen what other styles Msr. L comes out with!




the only say mraegis has is when the $ is deposited in my account he goes "that's ugly" i go "you don't know what you're talking about. you're a boy!" {click}

he thinks a lot of my shoes are over the top. what's he gonna do about it? leave me bc of them? nope.


----------



## AEGIS

jenaywins said:


> I'm not really feeling _any_ of the new Maggies...




neither am i.  sigh.  the hunt for the original maggies and last seasons maggies is on.


----------



## SassySarah

Dessye said:


> Btw what are called?  I must on a lookout for a pair!



Nordstrom North Parc Dallas just got them in stock.


----------



## Alice1979

Maggie 140 in black/mini chad pony is up on eCommerse for waitlist:

http://us.christianlouboutin.com/fall-winter/maggie-kid.html


----------



## jenayb

AEGIS said:


> neither am i. sigh. the hunt for the original maggies and last seasons maggies is on.


 
Everything pops up eventually if you are patient and diligent.  You will have them!!!


----------



## Dessye

Elise499 said:


> They are called Coroclic


 


SassySarah said:


> Nordstrom North Parc Dallas just got them in stock.


 
Thanks *Elise* and *Sassy*!  I hope this style comes in Indigo because I love the new Indigo! 



Alice1979 said:


> Maggie 140 in black/mini chad pony is up on eCommerse for waitlist:
> 
> http://us.christianlouboutin.com/fall-winter/maggie-kid.html


 
Thanks, *Alice*, for the heads up --- put myself on the waitlist just in case I don't get the 160


----------



## Dessye

AEGIS said:


> neither am i. sigh. the hunt for the original maggies and last seasons maggies is on.


 
Well I'll look out for the lilac in your size if you look out for the tobacco in mine


----------



## Dessye

New on Matches.com:

New minichad leopard pony Pigalle 90 for GBP495:

http://www.matchesfashion.com/fcp/p...boutin-CL-B-PIGALLEPONY85-shoes-LEOPARD/51750


----------



## AEGIS

Dessye said:


> Well I'll look out for the lilac in your size if you look out for the tobacco in mine




gotcha!


----------



## Dessye

FYI:

Leopard Nairobi pony Fifi 100 on Bergdorfgoodman.com:

http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...cat200648cat203100cat261003cat208401cat369608


----------



## xlovely

Soo.. how do we know that there is supposed to be a nude maggie? 
I really want it :shame:


----------



## PeepToe

A nude Maggie????


----------



## Dessye

xlovely said:


> Soo.. how do we know that there is supposed to be a nude maggie?
> I really want it :shame:


 


PeepToe said:


> A nude Maggie????


 
Robertson is getting them.


----------



## Cityfashionista

I don't think I want the red Maggie after seeing it on Nm.com I will get the leopard one if I get any?


----------



## Dessye

Cityfashionista said:


> I don't think I want the red Maggie after seeing it on Nm.com I will get the leopard one if I get any?


 
That's the red Maggie???  I thought it looked more Burgundy, pumice.  OH NO!  I've bought it from LV already.  I better call and ask them if it's the same 

ETA:  The version on NM.com is


----------



## imskyhigh

Dessye said:


> New on Matches.com:
> 
> New minichad leopard pony Pigalle 90 for GBP495:
> 
> http://www.matchesfashion.com/fcp/p...boutin-CL-B-PIGALLEPONY85-shoes-LEOPARD/51750



oh man... if only just 10 more mm.......


----------



## Cityfashionista

Dessye said:


> That's the red Maggie??? I thought it looked more Burgundy, pumice. OH NO! I've bought it from LV already. I better call and ask them if it's the same


 
IKR.  Not very red.


----------



## gymangel812

Dessye said:


> That's the red Maggie???  I thought it looked more Burgundy, pumice.  OH NO!  I've bought it from LV already.  I better call and ask them if it's the same


ooh if you find out, let me know! i'm not liking the one on NM. perhaps no maggies at all this season...


----------



## Dessye

gymangel812 said:


> ooh if you find out, let me know! i'm not liking the one on NM. perhaps no maggies at all this season...


 
If that's the red Maggie, I'm so disappointed!!!   Those two colors don't go together and if they insisted on those two colors, it should have been the reverse!


----------



## aoqtpi

http://us.christianlouboutin.com/fall-winter/maggie-kid.html

I like the colour of the leopard much better in this picture! The gold looks better too, though I'd still prefer rose gold or something.


----------



## aoqtpi

Would this be the new nude Maggie?

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...uboutin%26_requestid%3D57903%26N%3D0%26va%3Dt

I'm not liking the brown leather... a little lighter would look better, IMHO.


----------



## hazeltt

Dessye said:


> If that's the red Maggie, I'm so disappointed!!!   Those two colors don't go together and if they insisted on those two colors, it should have been the reverse!



I agree! It looked so much better in my head.


----------



## Dessye

hazeltt said:


> I agree! It looked so much better in my head.


 
I just emailed my SA at LV.  Hopefully she replies.


----------



## gymangel812

aoqtpi said:


> Would this be the new nude Maggie?
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...uboutin%26_requestid%3D57903%26N%3D0%26va%3Dt
> 
> I'm not liking the brown leather... a little lighter would look better, IMHO.


that brings up the red


----------



## Hipployta

I don't like it at all...I was like, "Where do they see red?"

Also that leopard Maggie on the e-comm is totally sold out...thank goodness I didn't want it...and they're only 140?

Lastly...why is a t-strap Very Prive $895?



Dessye said:


> That's the red Maggie???  I thought it looked more Burgundy, pumice.  OH NO!  I've bought it from LV already.  I better call and ask them if it's the same
> 
> ETA:  The version on NM.com is





Cityfashionista said:


> IKR.  Not very red.


----------



## candyapples88

Dessye said:


> That's the red Maggie???  I thought it looked more Burgundy, pumice.  OH NO!  I've bought it from LV already.  I better call and ask them if it's the same
> 
> ETA:  The version on NM.com is



LV received the red Maggie already?!


----------



## carlinha

Dessye said:


> That's the red Maggie???  I thought it looked more Burgundy, pumice.  OH NO!  *I've bought it from LV already.*  I better call and ask them if it's the same
> 
> ETA:  The version on NM.com is



what do you mean you've bought it from LV already?  i just spoke to them today and they said it hadn't arrived yet?  

i totally agree that color is heinous.  i need an alternate!!!


----------



## candyapples88

aoqtpi said:


> Would this be the new nude Maggie?
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...uboutin%26_requestid%3D57903%26N%3D0%26va%3Dt
> 
> I'm not liking the brown leather... a little lighter would look better, IMHO.



No, the new nude Maggie is the patent leather nude.


----------



## Dessye

carlinha said:


> what do you mean you've bought it from LV already?  i just spoke to them today and they said it hadn't arrived yet?
> 
> i totally agree that color is heinous.  i need an alternate!!!



Oh, I mean I filled out a customer agreement form already.  If they let me out of it, that would be great!


----------



## PeepToe

candyapples88 said:


> No, the new nude Maggie is the patent leather nude.



Are there pics of this somewhere?


----------



## Dessye

candyapples88 said:


> LV received the red Maggie already?!



No, I was just regretting filling out a customer agreement form...


----------



## Dessye

PeepToe said:


> Are there pics of this somewhere?



I was told that the vamp is suede while the remainder of the upper is patent.  I'd like to see a pic too.  I saw a picture of the black/black version in Madison's lookbook but I don't remember being too impressed.  I'll wait to see the nude version.  No customer agreement form for me this time!!


----------



## sakura

Dessye said:


> Oh, I mean I filled out a customer agreement form already.  If they let me out of it, that would be great!



*Dessye*, IIRC the boutiques typically contact you when the shoe arrives to confirm that you still want it before charging so you should be ok.


----------



## Dessye

sakura said:


> *Dessye*, IIRC the boutiques typically contact you when the shoe arrives to confirm that you still want it before charging so you should be ok.



Really? That would be awesome!  An SA at Miami told me that I would be charged regardless   Hopefully, that's just Miami.  Thanks *sakura* -- I feel better now!


----------



## carlinha

PeepToe said:


> Are there pics of this somewhere?





Dessye said:


> I was told that the vamp is suede while the remainder of the upper is patent.  I'd like to see a pic too.  I saw a picture of the black/black version in Madison's lookbook but I don't remember being too impressed.  I'll wait to see the nude version.  No customer agreement form for me this time!!



i have a pic of the black suede/patent version... i guess just imagine it in the same classic nude suede/patent


----------



## PeepToe

carlinha said:


> i have a pic of the black suede/patent version... i guess just imagine it in the same classic nude suede/patent



Thanks Carlinha! Are these coming in 160 in nude?


----------



## carlinha

PeepToe said:


> Thanks Carlinha! Are these coming in 160 in nude?



hmmm not sure i didn't inquire.  sorry!


----------



## sobe2009

PeepToe said:


> Thanks Carlinha! Are these coming in 160 in nude?



Yes they are... I think Miami is not getting them, forgot who


----------



## aoqtpi

candyapples88 said:


> No, the new nude Maggie is the patent leather nude.





gymangel812 said:


> that brings up the red



Oh, okay. The leather looks really brown on my computer and the suede looks pomice. Thanks for clearing it up!


----------



## Hipployta

I'm interested in these...I presume this is the black/black that the e-comm has me on the wait list for...but I want 160 not 140



carlinha said:


> i have a pic of the black suede/patent version... i guess just imagine it in the same classic nude suede/patent


----------



## Dessye

carlinha said:


> i have a pic of the black suede/patent version... i guess just imagine it in the same classic nude suede/patent


 
Hey these are looking better than I remember! They're growing on me


----------



## PeepToe

sobe2009 said:


> Yes they are... I think Miami is not getting them, forgot who



Really? Are they getting all the Maggies in 140?


----------



## PeepToe

aoqtpi said:


> Oh, okay. The leather looks really brown on my computer and the suede looks pomice. Thanks for clearing it up!



It looks purple/burgundy on my iPad


----------



## sobe2009

PeepToe said:


> Really? Are they getting all the Maggies in 140?


 No!!!!!!! ........ Usually they always get 160, that's what Miami is about!!  . I meant that I don't think Miami is getting nude, cause I was trying to get on the list couple months back and was told that they are not getting Nude. But yes other colors... U may want to double check, but that's the info I got couple months back


----------



## carlinha

Hipployta said:


> I'm interested in these...I presume this is the black/black that the e-comm has me on the wait list for...but I want 160 not 140



you should check because they're coming in suede/patent and suede/kid leather in the black/black colorway


----------



## candyapples88

Dessye said:


> I was told that the vamp is suede while the remainder of the upper is patent.  I'd like to see a pic too.  I saw a picture of the black/black version in Madison's lookbook but I don't remember being too impressed.  I'll wait to see the nude version.  No customer agreement form for me this time!!



I actually like the patent version in black better than the kid.


----------



## Dessye

candyapples88 said:


> I actually like the patent version in black better than the kid.


 
Hmmm, I'm starting to think the same thing!  And the patent would keep better.  Hey, *Carlinha* do you know if the kid/suede black/black will be the same as past season or will it be kid vamp/suede upper?  If so, I'm definitely interested!!!


----------



## Cityfashionista

Hipployta said:


> I don't like it at all...I was like, "Where do they see red?"
> 
> Also that leopard Maggie on the e-comm is totally sold out...thank goodness I didn't want it...and they're only 140?
> 
> Lastly...why is a t-strap Very Prive $895?


 
I went right past that maggie. It didn't look red

I didn't se the VP with the strap


----------



## carlinha

Dessye said:


> Hmmm, I'm starting to think the same thing!  And the patent would keep better.  Hey, *Carlinha* do you know if the kid/suede black/black will be the same as past season or will it be kid vamp/suede upper?  If so, I'm definitely interested!!!



AFAIK the suede/kid black/black will be the same as past season with suede vamp and kid upper

i personally think the patent version is wayyyyy hotter!


----------



## candyapples88

carlinha said:


> AFAIK the suede/kid black/black will be the same as past season with suede vamp and kid upper
> 
> i personally think *the patent version is wayyyyy hotter!*



Agreed!


----------



## xlovely

You guys, I'm so excited for the patent nude! Will the metal part be silver?


----------



## Dessye

carlinha said:


> AFAIK the suede/kid black/black will be the same as past season with suede vamp and kid upper
> 
> i personally think the patent version is wayyyyy hotter!


. You know what, I'm becoming more and more convinced!


----------



## Hipployta

sobe2009 said:


> No!!!!!!! ........ Usually they always get 160, that's what Miami is about!!  . I meant that I don't think Miami is getting nude, cause I was trying to get on the list couple months back and was told that they are not getting Nude. But yes other colors... U may want to double check, but that's the info I got couple months back



Miami is all about the 160...I can't see them getting a 140. What madness is this?



carlinha said:


> you should check because they're coming in suede/patent and suede/kid leather in the black/black colorway



Thanks for the headsup! I will do so



Cityfashionista said:


> I went right past that maggie. It didn't look red
> 
> I didn't se the VP with the strap



It's called Burlina I think on the Fall/Winter side with a waitlist...I'm in shock at  how pricey it is...then again I don't quite get why VPs are $795 either



carlinha said:


> AFAIK the suede/kid black/black will be the same as past season with suede vamp and kid upper
> 
> i personally think the patent version is wayyyyy hotter!



I think I want both...for shame


----------



## PetitColibri

carlinha said:


> AFAIK the suede/kid black/black will be the same as past season with suede vamp and kid upper
> 
> i personally think *the patent version is wayyyyy hotter*!



yay me too !
and I don't like at all this red Maggie ! they are not really red !


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

I have a question about the Lilac Maggies -- I know Saks is getting them in 140s and I asked about 160s and was told only Europe would get them, specifically Harvey Nichols. I contacted them and just received an email that they're only getting 140s and no boutique in Europe is getting 160... Does anyone have any more information than this? TIA!!


----------



## sobe2009

Hipployta said:


> Miami is all about the 160...I can't see them getting a 140. What madness is this?





Correct! Miami just gets 160


----------



## gymangel812

who's getting the nude patent maggie 140/160? just robertson?


----------



## Alice1979

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> I have a question about the Lilac Maggies -- I know Saks is getting them in 140s and I asked about 160s and was told only Europe would get them, specifically Harvey Nichols. I contacted them and just received an email that they're only getting 140s and no boutique in Europe is getting 160... Does anyone have any more information than this? TIA!!



Do you mean the purple/indigo maggies? I believe Dallas will get them in 160.


----------



## meltdown_ice

I just saw the leopard/black maggies IRL at the trunk show, they are gorgeous!!! I would totally get them if only I can rock the 140! :cry:


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

meltdown_ice said:


> I just saw the leopard/black maggies IRL at the trunk show, they are gorgeous!!! I would totally get them if only I can rock the 140! :cry:



... the suede leopard a la Nordies or the calf hair from the boutiques?


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

Alice1979 said:


> Do you mean the purple/indigo maggies? I believe Dallas will get them in 160.



YES! Thank you


----------



## sobe2009

Alice1979 said:


> Do you mean the purple/indigo maggies? I believe Dallas will get them in 160.



I think Saks is getting the  purple/gray combo only.


----------



## KarenBorter

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> You're absolutely right about Nordies... who is getting it in pony hair?
> 
> And also, does anyone know if ANY store in Europe is getting the lilac ones in 160?



I know that Robertson is getting it in Pony Hair and I think the one that is up on the eboutique is pony hair (140mm) ... I had a look at it this morning on the website (wait list open) and I have to say I PRAY it looks better in person (and on my foot) then the stock photo. If not, I may be using an $ 1190.00 store credit for something else (I have a CA in with Robertson for that shoe). Estimated date shows 7/29 on the eboutique site.


----------



## KarenBorter

meltdown_ice said:


> I just saw the leopard/black maggies IRL at the trunk show, they are gorgeous!!! I would totally get them if only I can rock the 140! :cry:



This is encouraging ... the stock pic on the US eboutique site isn't that great. I have been known to change my mind about shoes "in person" though. As I said in the post above, the date for arrival (est) is 7/29 so we'll see. JUST A MONTH and I can get another pair of shoooooooooooooooooz !

Here's the link

http://us.christianlouboutin.com/fall-winter/maggie-kid.html


----------



## meltdown_ice

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> ... the suede leopard a la Nordies or the calf hair from the boutiques?



Didn't know they come in 2 types, the ones I saw is calf hair or pony hair I think.


----------



## meltdown_ice

KarenBorter said:


> This is encouraging ... the stock pic on the US eboutique site isn't that great. I have been known to change my mind about shoes "in person" though. As I said in the post above, the date for arrival (est) is 7/29 so we'll see. JUST A MONTH and I can get another pair of shoooooooooooooooooz !
> 
> Here's the link
> 
> http://us.christianlouboutin.com/fall-winter/maggie-kid.html



Me too, I didn't think I would like them but I changed my mind when I saw them in person. I hope you they work out for you  They look hot when wearing on although I think 160 will be even more gorgeous!


----------



## AEGIS

where is the nude maggie? im dyiiiiiiiiiiiiiiing over here. i emailed e-commerce and they said they did not have a pic.  they're probably tired of me.  i have asked about this shoe several times as i have a weakness for maggies.  i think they told me it is only coming in a 140mm which i like but i know might disappoint some.


----------



## xlovely

Can someone give me the 101 about the difference between 140/160? I know there is a height difference but does it make the shoes look significantly different? Pics? Is the 160 a lot harder to walk in?   Thanks! Sorry for being a noob


----------



## Alice1979

sobe2009 said:


> I think Saks is getting the  purple/gray combo only.



I think saks' purple/grey might be the red/oyster that's on preorder at NM online. Bad lighting and all...


----------



## sobe2009

Alice1979 said:


> I think saks' purple/grey might be the red/oyster that's on preorder at NM online. Bad lighting and all...



Too many combinations this season, I can't keep up.. LOL . But yes, u may be right!!


----------



## AEGIS

the purple/grey is looking less offensive.


----------



## gymangel812

here's the list of maggies and where they are going to be:
Maggie 140:

Africa (dark brown) suede/Anthracite baseball

-          Madison

-          Horatio

-          Online

-          Dallas

-          Las Vegas

Indigo suede/purple kid

-          Costa Mesa

Black suede/black kid

-          Costa Mesa

-          Online

Oyster suede/red kid

-          Las Vegas

Black suede/black patent

-          Hollywood

Nude suede/nude patent

-          Madison

-          Hollywood

-          Las Vegas

-          Online



Maggie 160:

Indigo suede/purple kid

-          Madison

-          Miami

Black suede/black kid

-          Madison

-          Horatio

-          Dallas

Black suede/black patent

-          Las Vegas

Nude suede/nude patent

-          Horatio


----------



## gymangel812

double post


----------



## jenayb

I'm just not feeling _any_ of the new Maggies. Yay for my bank, boo for my ... uh... Well boo for something! I wanted a pair!


----------



## Alice1979

I like the purple/indigo the most. I have seen the indigo suede IRL and that color material is gorgeous.


----------



## VeryStylishGirl

wow I had no idea there were so many incarnations of the Maggie coming out this fall!  I don't even own one - is it weird that I think the lilac and tobacco ad the black on black were the best incarnations I've seen? Lol well this from the girl that thinks vanilla bean ice cream is the best of all flavors


----------



## AEGIS

indigo/indigo suede

and oyster.....? i apologize but im confused with the difference. is the one on nm.com the indigo? or the oyster?


----------



## AEGIS

VeryStylishGirl said:


> wow I had no idea there were so many incarnations of the Maggie coming out this fall!  I don't even own one - is it weird that I think the lilac and tobacco ad the black on black were the best incarnations I've seen? Lol well this from the girl that thinks vanilla bean ice cream is the best of all flavors




nope.  i think so too.  i had some french vanilla the other day and it reminded me how great of a flavor that is


----------



## KarenBorter

Robertson is also getting the 140mm Leopard Pony/Black Kid



gymangel812 said:


> here's the list of maggies and where they are going to be:
> Maggie 140:
> 
> Africa (dark brown) suede/Anthracite baseball
> 
> -          Madison
> 
> -          Horatio
> 
> -          Online
> 
> -          Dallas
> 
> -          Las Vegas
> 
> Indigo suede/purple kid
> 
> -          Costa Mesa
> 
> Black suede/black kid
> 
> -          Costa Mesa
> 
> -          Online
> 
> Oyster suede/red kid
> 
> -          Las Vegas
> 
> Black suede/black patent
> 
> -          Hollywood
> 
> Nude suede/nude patent
> 
> -          Madison
> 
> -          Hollywood
> 
> -          Las Vegas
> 
> -          Online
> 
> 
> 
> Maggie 160:
> 
> Indigo suede/purple kid
> 
> -          Madison
> 
> -          Miami
> 
> Black suede/black kid
> 
> -          Madison
> 
> -          Horatio
> 
> -          Dallas
> 
> Black suede/black patent
> 
> -          Las Vegas
> 
> Nude suede/nude patent
> 
> -          Horatio


----------



## KarenBorter

meltdown_ice said:


> Me too, I didn't think I would like them but I changed my mind when I saw them in person. I hope you they work out for you  They look hot when wearing on although I think 160 will be even more gorgeous!



While I love sky high heels ... I need more Loubs I can wear on a "daily" basis LOL ... I love my Bianca's (140mm) and have already had to change the heel taps out on them. My 150's I wear a lot too but not as much. I am looking forward to the Maggie in 140mm. Your "they look great in person" post has me excited again (where as after seeing 2 stock pics my heart sorta fell).


----------



## sobe2009

Alice1979 said:


> I like the purple/indigo the most. I have seen the indigo suede IRL and that color material is gorgeous.



Me too!! This are my fav.


----------



## carlinha

gymangel812 said:


> here's the list of maggies and where they are going to be:
> Maggie 140:
> 
> Africa (dark brown) suede/Anthracite baseball
> 
> - Madison
> 
> - Horatio
> 
> - Online
> 
> - Dallas
> 
> - Las Vegas
> 
> Indigo suede/purple kid
> 
> - Costa Mesa
> 
> Black suede/black kid
> 
> - Costa Mesa
> 
> - Online
> 
> Oyster suede/red kid
> 
> - Las Vegas
> 
> Black suede/black patent
> 
> - Hollywood
> 
> Nude suede/nude patent
> 
> - Madison
> 
> - Hollywood
> 
> - Las Vegas
> 
> - Online
> 
> 
> 
> Maggie 160:
> 
> Indigo suede/purple kid
> 
> - Madison
> 
> - Miami
> 
> Black suede/black kid
> 
> - Madison
> 
> - Horatio
> 
> - Dallas
> 
> Black suede/black patent
> 
> - Las Vegas
> 
> Nude suede/nude patent
> 
> - Horatio


 
thank you for that concise summary *gymangel*!  very helpful.  my head is spinning with all these combos! :girlwhack:



VeryStylishGirl said:


> wow I had no idea there were so many incarnations of the Maggie coming out this fall! I don't even own one - is it weird that I think the lilac and tobacco ad the black on black were the best incarnations I've seen? Lol well this from the girl that thinks vanilla bean ice cream is the best of all flavors


 
i agree *VSG*, i think the original lilac/navy suede is still the best maggie out there   too bad i missed out on it


----------



## sobe2009

gymangel812 said:


> double post



Thanks so much!!!! Awesome summary


----------



## aoqtpi

gymangel812 said:


> here's the list of maggies and where they are going to be:
> Maggie 140:
> 
> Africa (dark brown) suede/Anthracite baseball
> 
> -          Madison
> 
> -          Horatio
> 
> -          Online
> 
> -          Dallas
> 
> -          Las Vegas
> 
> Indigo suede/purple kid
> 
> -          Costa Mesa
> 
> Black suede/black kid
> 
> -          Costa Mesa
> 
> -          Online
> 
> Oyster suede/red kid
> 
> -          Las Vegas
> 
> Black suede/black patent
> 
> -          Hollywood
> 
> Nude suede/nude patent
> 
> -          Madison
> 
> -          Hollywood
> 
> -          Las Vegas
> 
> -          Online
> 
> 
> 
> Maggie 160:
> 
> Indigo suede/purple kid
> 
> -          Madison
> 
> -          Miami
> 
> Black suede/black kid
> 
> -          Madison
> 
> -          Horatio
> 
> -          Dallas
> 
> Black suede/black patent
> 
> -          Las Vegas
> 
> Nude suede/nude patent
> 
> -          Horatio



SO helpful! A thousand thank yous


----------



## aoqtpi

jenaywins said:


> I'm just not feeling _any_ of the new Maggies. Yay for my bank, boo for my ... uh... Well boo for something! I wanted a pair!



Maybe you'll change your mind once you see them IRL? Stranger things have happened


----------



## karwood

All this chatting about the Maggie is making my head spin :girlwhack: I remember when the Maggie first came out in 2009, they did not get this much attention as they are getting now.


----------



## jenayb

aoqtpi said:


> Maybe you'll change your mind once you see them IRL? Stranger things have happened


 
You and I both know that _very well_ could happen!


----------



## hazeltt

If they're bring back the black/black suede/kid combo they might as well bring back the pumice!


----------



## jenayb

karwood said:


> All this chatting about the Maggie is making my head spin :girlwhack: I remember when the Maggie first came out in 2009, they did not get this much attention as they are getting now.


 
IIRC, the Maggie wasn't that well-received at first and actually not only made it to sale, but made it to the Barneys warehouse sale. I remember being at the one in SF and holding a lilac/navy Maggie in my hand marked down to $311.


----------



## karwood

jenaywins said:


> IIRC, the Maggie wasn't that well-received at first and actually not only made it to sale, but made it to the Barneys warehouse sale. I remember being at the one in SF and holding a lilac/navy Maggie in my hand marked down to $311.



You are correct. Not too many people liked this style. It was either because  the cut of toebox was to uncomfortable,  the gold metal toe-cap was ugly or it was the poor man's version of the Calypso. Despite the criticisms, that still did not stop me from  buying them, as soon as Barneys had them in stock,  I purchased both pairs in each color combo at full price. If I had known they would end up being on sale at a very reduced price, I would  have then certainly waited to buy them.


----------



## AEGIS

karwood said:


> All this chatting about the Maggie is making my head spin :girlwhack: I remember when the Maggie first came out in 2009, they did not get this much attention as they are getting now.



 i was never interested in CL until i saw victoria beckham wearing the tobacco/black maggie. so i guess they have a special place in my heart.

i am considering ordering the gray/purple pair.  it's one of my all time fav. color combos.


----------



## AEGIS

jenaywins said:


> IIRC, the Maggie wasn't that well-received at first and actually not only made it to sale, but made it to the Barneys warehouse sale. *I remember being at the one in SF and holding a lilac/navy Maggie in my hand marked down to $311.*




get outta here!
  i guess i have weird taste for liking them so much.  it's probably bc i love colorblocked shoes.  many of my cl's have a colorblocking/diff. material thingee going on.


----------



## NANI1972

Does anyone happen to have a pic of the Red Eel Pigalle 100 that they could share? Thank you!


----------



## karwood

*new arrivals at madison:*



harletty 140 suede royal africa $1695

bianca botta 140 calf vip cuoio heel black $1495 

catch me 100 kid calf camel $1095 

catch me 100 kid black $1095 

gloria booty 45 calf black $1395

simply mary strass 70 suede burma aurora boreale $3295

simply mary strass 70 suede burma hematite $3295

kasha 150 nappa silk alba $1595

bianca 140 metal patent calf amethyste $795

bibi 140 kid cuoio heel black $795

new simple pump 120 suede royal amethyste $735

new marpoil 120 kid piper heel black $750

new marpoil 120 metal patent calf burgandy $750

roche mule 120 suede royal black $750

new marpoil 120 metal patent calf silver $595

new marpoil 120 metal patent calf multicolor $595

sexy 100 patent calf black $595

coroclic 100 pony leop mini chad cork lucido leopard $695

simple pump 85 metal patent calf rouge $595

simple pump 85 metal patent calf marron glace $595

marcia balla 45 pony leop mini chad leopard $795


----------



## VeryStylishGirl

Does anyone know if the nude suede/nude kid maggie is the same as pomice?  Sorry if this seems like a dumb question I've just been out of the loop.  I saw a picture in the celebs thread.  It just might be my new vanilla ice-cream lol


----------



## karwood

^ some pics of the new arrivals;

*bianca botta 140 calf vip cuoio heel black*







*kasha 150 nappa silk alba*







*catch me 100 kid black*







*new marpoil 120 metal patent calf silver*


----------



## karwood

VeryStylishGirl said:


> Does anyone know if the nude suede/nude kid maggie is the same as pomice?  Sorry if this seems like a dumb question I've just been out of the loop.  I saw a picture in the celebs thread.  It just might be my new vanilla ice-cream lol



I have the pomice Maggie and it is beige with greyish-color undertone. All the CLs I have seen in the  nude color are usually a beige with pinkish-color understone. HTMS.


----------



## AEGIS

VeryStylishGirl said:


> Does anyone know if the nude suede/nude kid maggie is the same as pomice?  Sorry if this seems like a dumb question I've just been out of the loop.  I saw a picture in the celebs thread.  It just might be my new vanilla ice-cream lol




no it's different.  it might be patent leather?


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

^ I like the Maggie style but then again, I'm new to CLs. I have the black on black and love that it has the toe cap that adds a little zing to an otherwise fairly ordinary black shoe. It's not my favorite style but DH said it's his so I won't complain  I'd like to add the pomice to my collection but that's because I like nude shoes... and I like the photo of the lilac one that is coming out. In the perfect world, I'd have those three


----------



## VeryStylishGirl

AEGIS said:


> no it's different.  it might be patent leather?





karwood said:


> I have the pomice Maggie and it is beige with greyish-color undertone. All the CLs I have seen in the  nude color are usually a beige with pinkish-color understone. HTMS.



Okay I see ladies thank you! Does that mean the pomice has already come and gone? It's always like this with me lol. I never know what's going on until the bride has already left the church


----------



## mishybelle

Sorry for the weird pic (my computer is on the fritz today), but what in the world is this color combo on NM.com?? Oyster/red kid? Oyster/purple? The kid leather looks purply to me   and the selection box keeps saying "RED." 

I thought the oyster/red combo was going to be more of a Loubi Red rather than the bordeaux color they are hawking this season. Or am I jumping the gun and no one has seem pics of the oyster/red combo yet?


----------



## AEGIS

it looks like the suede in that version is the same color suede as with the pumice maggie.


----------



## AEGIS

VeryStylishGirl said:


> Okay I see ladies thank you! *Does that mean the pomice has already come and gone?* It's always like this with me lol. I never know what's going on until the bride has already left the church



yes.


----------



## VeryStylishGirl

AEGIS said:


> yes.



Lol - thanks.  This must be a pair you like as well hahaha...


----------



## AEGIS

VeryStylishGirl said:


> Lol - thanks.  This must be a pair you like as well hahaha...




yeah. and unfortunately an ebay and bonanza re-seller was selling them for $1400 or something as equally ridiculous when it only cost $895 last season.


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

jenaywins said:


> IIRC, the Maggie wasn't that well-received at first and actually not only made it to sale, but made it to the Barneys warehouse sale. I remember being at the one in SF and holding a lilac/navy Maggie in my hand marked down to $311.



At that price, I hope you bought it!


----------



## jenayb

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> At that price, I hope you bought it!



 

Nope. It was a size 41. I'm a 38. No chance.


----------



## jenayb

karwood said:


> You are correct. Not too many people liked this style. It was either because  the cut of toebox was to uncomfortable,  the gold metal toe-cap was ugly or it was the poor man's version of the Calypso. Despite the criticisms, that still did not stop me from  buying them, as soon as Barneys had them in stock,  I purchased both pairs in each color combo at full price. If I had known they would end up being on sale at a very reduced price, I would  have then certainly waited to buy them.



Yes I do remember hearing quite a bit about the style being uncomfortable!


----------



## KarenBorter

FYI the Bianca in the Patent Amethyste is back in stock on the e commerce, most sizes ... 

*someone* took herself off her shoe ban for this one ... I was also told the Maggie should be in store in about 2 weeks (the pony hair / black kid) ... This is it for many many MANY months.

I also ordered it in 37.5 so I am hoping it's not too big on me. If it is, I will be returning them ... man I hate buying shoes online


----------



## hazeltt

KarenBorter said:


> FYI the Bianca in the Patent Amethyste is back in stock on the e commerce, most sizes ...
> 
> *someone* took herself off her shoe ban for this one ... I was also told the Maggie should be in store in about 2 weeks (the pony hair / black kid) ... This is it for many many MANY months.
> 
> I also ordered it in 37.5 so I am hoping it's not too big on me. If it is, I will be returning them ... man I hate buying shoes online



You got the Biancas?


----------



## KarenBorter

hazeltt said:


> You got the Biancas?



Maaaaaaaaaaaybe


----------



## hazeltt

KarenBorter said:


> Maaaaaaaaaaaybe



I knew you couldn't stay away for tooo long  The temptation always gets the best of us!


----------



## chanel*liz

I actually like the Maggie on the NM website.. am I the only one? thinking about buying it..


----------



## KarenBorter

hazeltt said:


> I knew you couldn't stay away for tooo long  The temptation always gets the best of us!



Well ... the Bianca was a color way that I have been KICKING myself for not getting especially after seeing *MadameElle's *shoes in person. I have literally been checking that site EVERY MORNING since then and this afternoon they were available. I wasn't going to miss the opportunity again and well, they are (to me) a "go to" style. I have already had to replace the heel taps from my RB RS Bianca. These will get a lot of wear. Too bad they didn't wait 2 weeks, the sales tax is supposed to drop a percent in california 

All in all though, I think I have been doing very well. So many styles have been coming out and I will tell you the Sobek in that grey is AMAZING in real life. I saw it today at Robertson and had to wipe drool off my bottom lip. 

I was telling my SA that I have been stalking the Amytheste Bianca for a while and that if it came up on the ecommerce site I was buying it. Lo and Behold? It did ... today ... like an hour ago LOL


----------



## hazeltt

KarenBorter said:


> Well ... the Bianca was a color way that I have been KICKING myself for not getting especially after seeing *MadameElle's *shoes in person. I have literally been checking that site EVERY MORNING since then and this afternoon they were available. I wasn't going to miss the opportunity again and well, they are (to me) a "go to" style. I have already had to replace the heel taps from my RB RS Bianca. These will get a lot of wear. Too bad they didn't wait 2 weeks, the sales tax is supposed to drop a percent in california
> 
> All in all though, I think I have been doing very well. So many styles have been coming out and I will tell you the Sobek in that grey is AMAZING in real life. I saw it today at Robertson and had to wipe drool off my bottom lip.
> 
> I was telling my SA that I have been stalking the Amytheste Bianca for a while and that if it came up on the ecommerce site I was buying it. Lo and Behold? It did ... today ... like an hour ago LOL



Congratulations! They really are amazing, and if I didn't already have two pairs of Biancas I would get them myself. And I think they really are meant to be yours. I don't think many styles in a particular colourway gets restocked so quickly.


----------



## Dessye

KarenBorter said:


> FYI the Bianca in the Patent Amethyste is back in stock on the e commerce, most sizes ...
> 
> **someone* took herself off her shoe ban for this one* ... I was also told the Maggie should be in store in about 2 weeks (the pony hair / black kid) ... This is it for many many MANY months.
> 
> I also ordered it in 37.5 so I am hoping it's not too big on me. If it is, I will be returning them ... man I hate buying shoes online


----------



## KarenBorter

Dessye said:


>



and my FAVORITE enabler chimes in LOL

I am so excited I can hardly sit still. 

Going out to dinner with a friend tonight and I get to go home and choose which CL I will be bringing out tonight. I may bring 2 pair since I don't know what the "terrain" is like. 

I WANT MY BIANCA NOW !!! LOL


----------



## r6girl2005

Congrats! I'm so glad you picked up a pair. I'm very very VERY happy I got these and I think you will be too



KarenBorter said:


> Well ... the Bianca was a color way that I have been KICKING myself for not getting especially after seeing *MadameElle's *shoes in person. I have literally been checking that site EVERY MORNING since then and this afternoon they were available. I wasn't going to miss the opportunity again and well, they are (to me) a "go to" style. I have already had to replace the heel taps from my RB RS Bianca. These will get a lot of wear. Too bad they didn't wait 2 weeks, the sales tax is supposed to drop a percent in california
> 
> All in all though, I think I have been doing very well. So many styles have been coming out and I will tell you the Sobek in that grey is AMAZING in real life. I saw it today at Robertson and had to wipe drool off my bottom lip.
> 
> I was telling my SA that I have been stalking the Amytheste Bianca for a while and that if it came up on the ecommerce site I was buying it. Lo and Behold? It did ... today ... like an hour ago LOL


----------



## KarenBorter

hazeltt said:


> Congratulations! They really are amazing, and if I didn't already have two pairs of Biancas I would get them myself. And I think they really are meant to be yours. I don't think many styles in a particular colourway gets restocked so quickly.



This will be my 2nd pair of Bianca's and I am getting the Maggie which will be my "black" Louboutin. I think I am good for a while after this unless something AMAZING comes out in the Bianca line. I did see the "cork" Bianca live today at Robertson. Not impressed. I don't like that "color" they do have a milk colored bianca that is super pretty but I was set on getting the Amethyste before anything else.


----------



## KarenBorter

r6girl2005 said:


> Congrats! I'm so glad you picked up a pair. I'm very very VERY happy I got these and I think you will be too



thanks  I am over the moon right now about them. I saw yours in your reveal and that kinda solidified it for me. I just hope the 37.5's aren't too big on me


----------



## r6girl2005

What's your true CL size?



KarenBorter said:


> thanks  I am over the moon right now about them. I saw yours in your reveal and that kinda solidified it for me. I just hope the 37.5's aren't too big on me


----------



## hazeltt

KarenBorter said:


> This will be my 2nd pair of Bianca's and I am getting the Maggie which will be my "black" Louboutin. I think I am good for a while after this unless something AMAZING comes out in the Bianca line. I did see the "cork" Bianca live today at Robertson. Not impressed. I don't like that "color" they do have a milk colored bianca that is super pretty but I was set on getting the Amethyste before anything else.



Good choice! I'm banning myself until the next sale rolls around! I bought waay too many pairs this season!


----------



## AEGIS

chanel*liz said:


> I actually like the Maggie on the NM website.. am I the only one? thinking about buying it..



no i like it too.  considering getting it in a month or so.  wait if you pre-order they charge you when it ships?


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

KarenBorter said:


> and my FAVORITE enabler chimes in LOL
> 
> I am so excited I can hardly sit still.
> 
> Going out to dinner with a friend tonight and I get to go home and choose which CL I will be bringing out tonight. I may bring 2 pair since I don't know what the "terrain" is like.
> 
> I WANT MY BIANCA NOW !!! LOL



Congratulations!! They are beautiful - can't wait for the reveal


----------



## KarenBorter

r6girl2005 said:


> What's your true CL size?




That's just it; I don't seem to have one. My 100mm AD's are 36.5, My LP's are 37, my Mago, LD's and Bianca's are 37.5. The 37.5 is big on my right foot (but then again so are my 36.5 and 37's). Patent gives but not as much as the WS did so I am not TOO worried about it. I can pad if need be. 

For those who have ordered ecommerce how long does it take for processing? I chose ground delivery so I know 3-7 days after processing.


----------



## KarenBorter

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> Congratulations!! They are beautiful - can't wait for the reveal



Thanks SC ... yeah, um, I am anxious to get them now. I will be able to wear them with ANYTHING ... almost. heh


----------



## KarenBorter

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> Congratulations!! They are beautiful - can't wait for the reveal



After this and the Maggie are in I will make a little collection thread. With these I will have a modest 7 pairs ... since March LOL


----------



## BijouBleu

You should have them by Wednesday or Thursday. I decided to stop doing ground shipping from e-comm, the waiting kills!!!



KarenBorter said:


> That's just it; I don't seem to have one. My 100mm AD's are 36.5, My LP's are 37, my Mago, LD's and Bianca's are 37.5. The 37.5 is big on my right foot (but then again so are my 36.5 and 37's). Patent gives but not as much as the WS did so I am not TOO worried about it. I can pad if need be.
> 
> For those who have ordered ecommerce how long does it take for processing? I chose ground delivery so I know 3-7 days after processing.


----------



## KarenBorter

BijouBleu said:


> You should have them by Wednesday or Thursday. I decided to stop doing ground shipping from e-comm, the waiting kills!!!



so soon?! That would be fantastic. They are still "verifying" order *head desk* ... I live in Cali, coming from the East coast? I hope they are here that soon that would be fantastic!


----------



## BijouBleu

KarenBorter said:


> so soon?! That would be fantastic. They are still "verifying" order *head desk* ... I live in Cali, coming from the East coast? I hope they are here that soon that would be fantastic!


 
Yep, they ship from Jersey. I usually get them in 5-6 days in CA.


----------



## KarenBorter

BijouBleu said:


> Yep, they ship from Jersey. I usually get them in 5-6 days in CA.



 

checking my calendar to see what I am doing next weekend so I can wear them OUT! hahaha


----------



## missgiannina

i cant believe the Maggie on saks.com sold out so fast


----------



## r6girl2005

Well good luck! I took mine a full size down (I wear a 36 normally) and happy that I did. I'll be patiently waiting for reveal/mod pics



KarenBorter said:


> That's just it; I don't seem to have one. My 100mm AD's are 36.5, My LP's are 37, my Mago, LD's and Bianca's are 37.5. The 37.5 is big on my right foot (but then again so are my 36.5 and 37's). Patent gives but not as much as the WS did so I am not TOO worried about it. I can pad if need be.
> 
> For those who have ordered ecommerce how long does it take for processing? I chose ground delivery so I know 3-7 days after processing.


----------



## Cityfashionista

I'm definetly one of those people that was not in love with the maggie when I first saw them.
They have somewhat grown on me since being active on TPF. I want one now but it still isn't a must have for me.


----------



## Hipployta

Hmm...I'm banned until Maggies basically...but I think I can make an exception for Alti.  I might


----------



## Koca

Hey everyone 
I just pre-ordered my oyster maggies from NM but the color tab wrote REDwhy is that???


----------



## 318Platinum

Hipployta said:


> Hmm...I'm banned until Maggies basically...but I think I can make an exception for Alti.  I might



My thoughts exactly!! I want the Alti in Nude, but I also want the Maggie in the Grey suede/ Caviar leather. We will see what happens, if anything. If you find the Alti in 160mm in Nude, let me know where please.  I wonder if they run small, or TTS?


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

Cityfashionista said:


> I'm definetly one of those people that was not in love with the maggie when I first saw them.
> They have somewhat grown on me since being active on TPF. I want one now but it* still isn't a must have for me*.



... Babe, I'm pretty sure that given the size of your shoe closet, there is little that IS a must for you


----------



## Hipployta

318Platinum said:


> My thoughts exactly!! I want the Alti in Nude, but I also want the Maggie in the Grey suede/ Caviar leather. We will see what happens, if anything. If you find the Alti in 160mm in Nude, let me know where please.  I wonder if they run small, or TTS?



Horatio told me to go with a 38 which is my Bianca size aka US TTS 8


----------



## PeepToe

Hipployta said:


> Horatio told me to go with a 38 which is my Bianca size aka US TTS 8



I took my Alti 160's in my Bianca size also. Which is 1/2 a size down from my CL tts.


----------



## 318Platinum

Hipployta said:


> Horatio told me to go with a 38 which is my Bianca size aka US TTS 8



Okay, thanks, *Hipployta*!! I have really no choice but to purchase the largest sizes anyways. I will forever remain a 42, unless my feet are still growing. If so, I am in big trouble!!!!  I can't wait to start my search for them, but I think I want something exotic now. Hopefully, they will come out with a pair of Snakeskin Daffs again for this SS season. I will be prepared this time for sure.


----------



## Cityfashionista

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> ... Babe, I'm pretty sure that given the size of your shoe closet, there is little that IS a must for you


 
 That's what DH says. :shame:


----------



## anjali

i absolutely have to have the framboise daffodils!!!!!! r those part of the fall collection? where can i get them?


----------



## anniethecat

Is there a leopard MBP 100 coming?  I thought I read it somewhere but I can't remember is it was leopard or just the amethyst?


----------



## PeepToe

anniethecat said:


> Is there a leopard MBP 100 coming?  I thought I read it somewhere but I can't remember is it was leopard or just the amethyst?



It was on the ecommerce site. Not sure what is still available.


----------



## jeNYC

anniethecat said:


> Is there a leopard MBP 100 coming? I thought I read it somewhere but I can't remember is it was leopard or just the amethyst?


 


PeepToe said:


> It was on the ecommerce site. Not sure what is still available.


 
Ecommerce site received the 120mm only; no US boutiques received the 100mm nor 120mm. However, one of the Eur boutiques received the 100mm about a month back.  I forgot which one though.


----------



## PeepToe

jeNYC said:


> Ecommerce site received the 120mm only; no US boutiques received the 100mm nor 120mm. However, one of the Eur boutiques received the 100mm about a month back.  I forgot which one though.



Duh, I'm tired!


----------



## pixiesparkle

I just wandered on NAP US site and saw that they have a new style called *Big Stack * that looks just like the Big Lips, except for the silver heels..is that correct? If so, does anyone know if they will be coming in any other materials/colours? Any help would be greatly appreciated! 
http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/101896
I wonder if I should get them...


----------



## jenayb

pixiesparkle said:


> I just wandered on NAP US site and saw that they have a new style called *Big Stack * that looks just like the Big Lips, except for the silver heels..is that correct? If so, does anyone know if they will be coming in any other materials/colours? Any help would be greatly appreciated!
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/101896
> I wonder if I should get them...



I've looked at these quite a bit! I really love the wooden heel as opposed to the metal! You should get them!!!


----------



## pixiesparkle

jenaywins said:


> I've looked at these quite a bit! I really love the wooden heel as opposed to the metal! You should get them!!!


I can't take my eyes off them!! I've added them to my shopping bag but I want to find out if they come in other materials/colours first..if they do that'd be great since I promised myself that I'd stop buying black CLs (unless the style I love only comes in black..hehe)

On *NAP* it says that this style runs small to size, take next full size up. I don't know if I can trust them. *Jenay* do you happen to know how this style runs?


----------



## jenayb

pixiesparkle said:


> I can't take my eyes off them!! I've added them to my shopping bag but I want to find out if they come in other materials/colours first..if they do that'd be great since I promised myself that I'd stop buying black CLs (unless the style I love only comes in black..hehe)
> 
> On *NAP* it says that this style runs small to size, take next full size up. I don't know if I can trust them. *Jenay* do you happen to know how this style runs?



This style runs small. I tried on a pair at Shoe In back in Feb and I had to go a half size up. I'm not sure I'd go a full size up... 

Anyhoo, idk I kind of like the black!


----------



## KarenBorter

r6girl2005 said:


> Well good luck! I took mine a full size down (I wear a 36 normally) and happy that I did. I'll be patiently waiting for reveal/mod pics



wow a FULL size?! here's praying they fit then!


----------



## poptarts

Just called the LV boutique and was told the Tootsie bootie will be very limited (understandably so), and the SA said she's pretty sure none of the boutiques will get them in my size :cry::cry: Hopefully the department store will have them, but looks like I may have to get them from Paris and hope the VAT won't be too brutal.


----------



## mishybelle

KarenBorter said:


> FYI the Bianca in the Patent Amethyste is back in stock on the e commerce, most sizes ...
> 
> *someone* took herself off her shoe ban for this one ... I was also told the Maggie should be in store in about 2 weeks (the pony hair / black kid) ... This is it for many many MANY months.
> 
> I also ordered it in 37.5 so I am hoping it's not too big on me. If it is, I will be returning them ... man I hate buying shoes online


 

Congrats *Karen* !! I saw this color in person (in the Bambou) and it's sooooooo gorgeous. Enjoy!


----------



## foxcieyello

new maggie 

so happy this one is coming back for the fall!!! Now to decide which color to get...i'm think black on black patent since I'll be wearing a lot of black this fall.


----------



## KarenBorter

Most sizes in the Amethyste Bianca are still available on the ecommerce site if anyone is interested. I am chomping ... they are still "processing order"  This is why I hate online shopping. I am an instant gratification sorta gal  LOL


----------



## QueenOfHeels

gymangel812 said:


> here's the list of maggies and where they are going to be:
> Maggie 140:
> 
> Africa (dark brown) suede/Anthracite baseball
> 
> -          Madison
> 
> -          Horatio
> 
> -          Online
> 
> -          Dallas
> 
> -          Las Vegas
> 
> Indigo suede/purple kid
> 
> -          Costa Mesa
> 
> Black suede/black kid
> 
> -          Costa Mesa
> 
> -          Online
> 
> Oyster suede/red kid
> 
> -          Las Vegas
> 
> Black suede/black patent
> 
> -          Hollywood
> 
> Nude suede/nude patent
> 
> -          Madison
> 
> -          Hollywood
> 
> -          Las Vegas
> 
> -          Online
> 
> 
> 
> Maggie 160:
> 
> Indigo suede/purple kid
> 
> -          Madison
> 
> -          Miami
> 
> Black suede/black kid
> 
> -          Madison
> 
> -          Horatio
> 
> -          Dallas
> 
> Black suede/black patent
> 
> -          Las Vegas
> 
> Nude suede/nude patent
> 
> -          Horatio




Thank you so much *gymangel812* for the comprehensive summary!  

Just wanted to double-check if anyone had any updated intel on the Maggie 160mm's:

*I know some of you are partial to them, but does anyone know if the Red/Oyster (or Amethyste/Oyster) Maggie is coming in the 160mm heel height and if so, where? I remember the lovely *Carlinha* posting a pic awhile back (attached) and from the pic (at least to me) it looked like a 160mm heel height?  Or, maybe I'm just going crazy. :girlwhack:
*As for the Nude/Nude Patent Maggie 160mm--does anyone have a pic to display? I have been on the hunt for one without any luck.  And, for me, I'm just one of those gals that really believes 'seeing is believing' before I commit to pre-ordering a CL and/or filling out a customer agreement form in advance. Mainly because I'm super stubborn. 

Any and all info would be greatly appreciated!  

**NOTE: Picture Attachment Compliments of *Carlinha*


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

QueenOfHeels said:


> Thank you so much *gymangel812* for the comprehensive summary!
> 
> Just wanted to double-check if anyone had any updated intel on the Maggie 160mm's:
> 
> *I know some of you are partial to them, but does anyone know if the Red/Oyster (or Amethyste/Oyster) Maggie is coming in the 160mm heel height and if so, where? I remember the lovely *Carlinha* posting a pic awhile back (attached) and from the pic (at least to me) it looked like a 160mm heel height?  Or, maybe I'm just going crazy. :girlwhack:
> *As for the Nude/Nude Patent Maggie 160mm--does anyone have a pic to display? I have been on the hunt for one without any luck.  And, for me, I'm just one of those gals that really believes 'seeing is believing' before I commit to pre-ordering a CL and/or filling out a customer agreement form in advance. Mainly because I'm super stubborn.
> 
> Any and all info would be greatly appreciated!
> 
> **NOTE: Picture Attachment Compliments of *Carlinha*



Earlier in the thread I believe I was told that Dallas was getting it in 160 - the lilac/oyster Maggie


----------



## QueenOfHeels

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> Earlier in the thread I believe I was told that Dallas was getting it in 160 - the lilac/oyster Maggie



Oh, my bad!! I thought that might have been in reference to the Lilac/Navy Maggie's, not the Red/Oyster or Amethyste/Oyster or Lilac/Oyster or whatever/Oyster :giggles: they are going by now! Good to know though, thank you so very much for the intel *SC*, always greatly appreciated girl!


----------



## Dessye

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> Earlier in the thread I believe I was told that Dallas was getting it in 160 - the lilac/oyster Maggie


 
There will a lilac/oyster Maggie?  Now, I'd definitely like to see this combo!  IMHO though, I prefer when the color on the vamp is darker than the color on the rest of the upper like the original tobacco and lilac versions.  It's also nice when they are the same color.  I'm getting nervous about this red/oyster color and still no word from LV boutique


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

QueenOfHeels said:


> Oh, my bad!! I thought that might have been in reference to the Lilac/Navy Maggie's, not the Red/Oyster or Amethyste/Oyster or Lilac/Oyster or whatever/Oyster :giggles: they are going by now! Good to know though, thank you so very much for the intel *SC*, always greatly appreciated girl!





Dessye said:


> There will a lilac/oyster Maggie?  Now, I'd definitely like to see this combo!  IMHO though, I prefer when the color on the vamp is darker than the color on the rest of the upper like the original tobacco and lilac versions.  It's also nice when they are the same color.  I'm getting nervous about this red/oyster color and still no word from LV boutique



... Honestly, I'm getting so confused with all of the Maggie colorways that I'd like to ask no one pay attention to what I said and wait until someone with more knowledge responds... I'd hate to give the wrong information because I made a mistake.


----------



## Dessye

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> ... Honestly, I'm getting so confused with all of the Maggie colorways that I'd like to ask no one pay attention to what I said and wait until someone with more knowledge responds... I'd hate to give the wrong information because I made a mistake.


 
CL is definitely milking the Maggie popularity bone dry!  This season I think there are at least 8 different renditions coming out!


----------



## RedBottomLover

Dessye said:


> CL is definitely milking the Maggie popularity bone dry!  This season I think there are at least 8 different renditions coming out!


wow EIGHT??


----------



## KarenBorter

I keep going to ecommerce to "visit" my Maggie on the Fall / Winter wait list page. I am excited to get this shoe. It looks nowhere NEAR as ugly as one of the stock photos that came out and I am assured that it's the dark leopard not the light as previously depicted. 

Man so many pretty shoes and I am out of cash LOL ... it's okay though as I am finding it easier to live vicariously through all of you  

The Bianca I can't tell if it shipped yet. The order detail says 1 shipped but the over view says "order picked" ... not sure what that means


----------



## Hipployta

Dessye said:


> CL is definitely milking the Maggie popularity bone dry!  This season I think there are at least 8 different renditions coming out!



As long as they bring back my black on black colorway in 160 (and add the patent one) I am okay with that.


----------



## Dessye

RedBottomLover said:


> wow EIGHT??


 
1) Black/black from last year
2) Black patent/black suede
3) Nude patent/nude suede
4) Amethyst/oyster
5) Red/oyster
6) The one on Neimans that maybe the red/oyster but I don't think so or at least hope not!
7) Black/leopard
8) Purple/indigo
9) silver baseball/black
10) ?lilac/oyster


----------



## RedBottomLover

Dessye said:


> 1) Black/black from last year
> 2) Black patent/black suede
> 3) Nude patent/nude suede
> 4) Amethyst/oyster
> 5) Red/oyster
> 6) The one on Neimans that maybe the red/oyster but I don't think so or at least hope not!
> 7) Black/leopard
> 8) Purple/indigo
> 9) silver baseball/black
> 10) ?lilac/oyster



WOW. Um I don't think I can keep up with all the Maggies! I really like the Maggie on the Neimans website but I was confused about what color it actually is because when you click on the color tab it says red but the leather looks more purple to me.


----------



## jenayb

Dessye said:


> 1) Black/black from last year
> 2) Black patent/black suede
> 3) Nude patent/nude suede
> 4) Amethyst/oyster
> 5) Red/oyster
> 6) The one on Neimans that maybe the red/oyster but I don't think so or at least hope not!
> 7) Black/leopard
> 8) Purple/indigo
> 9) silver baseball/black
> 10) ?lilac/oyster


 


This is just over-saturation IMO.


----------



## hazeltt

jenaywins said:


> This is just over-saturation IMO.



I agree. But then again, the styles are always recycled with new materials and colours each season.


----------



## Dessye

RedBottomLover said:


> WOW. Um I don't think I can keep up with all the Maggies! I really like the Maggie on the Neimans website but I was confused about what color it actually is because when you click on the color tab it says red but the leather looks more purple to me.


 
You're right, it looks to me like it's a burgundy/bordeaux with pumice/nude suede rather than red.   I have to confess that when I first saw the Maggie on NM I hated it, but it's growing on me and now I realize how amazing it would look on darker skin!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

jenaywins said:


> This is just over-saturation IMO.



...you're just saying that because you're no longer going to have the full set  

I kid even though I'm not funny. But seriously, a master list of who gets what in what sizes/heights from CL would be helpful. They know what they send out, why can't they share it with the women who buy the shoes without them having to guess?


----------



## Dessye

jenaywins said:


> This is just over-saturation IMO.


 
Yes I have to agree --- it IS oversaturation.  But I do love the black leopard so I'm getting that one.  We'll see about that red/oyster.  I may pass if I can.


----------



## RedBottomLover

Dessye said:


> You're right, it looks to me like it's a burgundy/bordeaux with pumice/nude suede rather than red.   *I have to confess that when I first saw the Maggie on NM I hated it*, but it's growing on me and now I realize how amazing it would look on darker skin!



Same here! But as with you its growing on me as well. I would love to see a picture of ALL of the color ways coming out so that I can make my decision as to which color I'll purchase.


----------



## KarenBorter

Dessye said:


> Yes I have to agree --- it IS oversaturation.  But I do love the black leopard so I'm getting that one.  We'll see about that red/oyster.  I may pass if I can.



Yay! We'll be twins! are you doing 140mm or 160mm?


----------



## Dessye

KarenBorter said:


> Yay! We'll be twins! are you doing 140mm or 160mm?


 
I put myself on the list for the 160 at Costa Mesa but I'm also on the waiting list for the 140 on Ecomm.  Actually, I reserved 37.5 twice by mistake oops


----------



## Dessye

KarenBorter said:


> *I keep going to ecommerce to "visit" my Maggie on the Fall / Winter wait list page*. I am excited to get this shoe. It looks nowhere NEAR as ugly as one of the stock photos that came out and I am assured that it's the dark leopard not the light as previously depicted.
> 
> Man so many pretty shoes and I am out of cash LOL ... it's okay though as I am finding it easier to live vicariously through all of you
> 
> The Bianca I can't tell if it shipped yet. The order detail says 1 shipped but the over view says "order picked" ... not sure what that means


 
  I do the same thing with some shoes!


----------



## KarenBorter

Dessye said:


> I do the same thing with some shoes!



I didn't see it on the ecommerce a few minutes ago when I looked  ... my SA said they get their shoes 2 weeks before expected release date noted online ... so maybe July 15th?


----------



## Dessye

KarenBorter said:


> I didn't see it on the ecommerce a few minutes ago when I looked  ... my SA said they get their shoes 2 weeks before expected release date noted online ... so maybe July 15th?


 
Maybe they're missing because they've maxed out their waiting list?


----------



## Dessye

Pam Jenkins online has new styles up including tourtourelle Sobek 140, black/black Pigalle spikes 120 and a black patent Pigalle 45:

http://www.pamjenkins.co.uk/catalogs-Designers-Christian_Louboutin_AW11.html


----------



## KarenBorter

Dessye said:


> Maybe they're missing because they've maxed out their waiting list?



Maybe ... it was nice to go there and "see" them though ah well ... soon enough my pretties soon enough muwahahahahaha


----------



## jenayb

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> ...you're just saying that because you're no longer going to have the full set
> 
> I kid even though I'm not funny. But seriously, a master list of who gets what in what sizes/heights from CL would be helpful. They know what they send out, why can't they share it with the women who buy the shoes without them having to guess?


 


Yes, you are so right!


----------



## AEGIS

Dessye said:


> You're right, it looks to me like it's a burgundy/bordeaux with pumice/nude suede rather than red.   I have to confess that when I first saw the Maggie on NM I hated it, but it's growing on me and now I realize how amazing it would look on darker skin!




im currently obsessed w/it.  i hated it too.  i have a dress that matches it puuurfectly.


----------



## AEGIS

Dessye said:


> 1) Black/black from last year
> 2) Black patent/black suede
> 3) Nude patent/nude suede
> *4) Amethyst/oyster*
> 5) Red/oyster
> 6) The one on Neimans that maybe the red/oyster but I don't think so or at least hope not!
> 7) Black/leopard
> *8) Purple/indigo*
> 9) silver baseball/black
> *10) ?lilac/oyster*





4, 8 and 10 aren't the same?


i saw that baseball material in person on sunday. it looks uhm....cheap


----------



## ShihTzuBirkin

Any new's on any new Daffodil's and colors and who is getting what ? I already saw the 2 boots that are coming out and the python Lady Daf but are any other ones coming out for the fall ?


----------



## Dessye

AEGIS said:


> im currently obsessed w/it. i hated it too. i have a dress that matches it puuurfectly.


  You should get it!


----------



## Dessye

AEGIS said:


> [/B]
> 
> 4, 8 and 10 aren't the same?
> 
> i saw that baseball material in person on sunday. it looks uhm....cheap


 
4 and 8 are definitely not the same. *Carlinha* posted a pic of the amethyst/oyster while a pic of the purple/indigo color is in the New Styles for Fall Reference thread.

Don't know about #10 as I only first I heard of it today.


----------



## AEGIS

Dessye said:


> 4 and 8 are definitely not the same. *Carlinha* posted a pic of the amethyst/oyster while a pic of the purple/indigo color is in the New Styles for Fall Reference thread.
> 
> Don't know about #10 as I only first I heard of it today.





oh yes thanks! hmm...well i one day hope to get the lilac/blue maggie...so idk if the purple indigo color would work.

amethyst/oyster is the gray/purple one right



Dessye said:


> You should get it!



if i get this internship i think i will.  or my number one school


----------



## SongbirdDiva

Dessye said:


> New on Matches.com:
> 
> New minichad leopard pony Pigalle 90 for GBP495:
> 
> http://www.matchesfashion.com/fcp/p...boutin-CL-B-PIGALLEPONY85-shoes-LEOPARD/51750




Patiently waiting for these to come in a 120


----------



## carlinha

QueenOfHeels said:


> Thank you so much *gymangel812* for the comprehensive summary!
> 
> Just wanted to double-check if anyone had any updated intel on the Maggie 160mm's:
> 
> *I know some of you are partial to them, but does anyone know if the Red/Oyster (or Amethyste/Oyster) Maggie is coming in the 160mm heel height and if so, where? I remember the lovely *Carlinha* posting a pic awhile back (attached) and from the pic (at least to me) it looked like a 160mm heel height?  Or, maybe I'm just going crazy. :girlwhack:
> *As for the Nude/Nude Patent Maggie 160mm--does anyone have a pic to display? I have been on the hunt for one without any luck.  And, for me, I'm just one of those gals that really believes 'seeing is believing' before I commit to pre-ordering a CL and/or filling out a customer agreement form in advance. Mainly because I'm super stubborn.
> 
> Any and all info would be greatly appreciated!
> 
> **NOTE: Picture Attachment Compliments of *Carlinha*



from what i have been told, the Red/Oyster is ONLY coming in 140... the Amethyste/Oyster is coming in 160mm to Saks 



SchnauzerCrazy said:


> Earlier in the thread I believe I was told that Dallas was getting it in 160 - the lilac/oyster Maggie



Dallas is getting the indigo/violet in 160mm



Dessye said:


> There will a lilac/oyster Maggie?  Now, I'd definitely like to see this combo!  IMHO though, I prefer when the color on the vamp is darker than the color on the rest of the upper like the original tobacco and lilac versions.  It's also nice when they are the same color.  I'm getting nervous about this red/oyster color and still no word from LV boutique



i don't think there's a lilac/oyster... i think maybe they mean amethyste/oyster



Dessye said:


> 1) Black/black from last year
> 2) Black patent/black suede
> 3) Nude patent/nude suede
> 4) Amethyst/oyster
> 5) Red/oyster
> 6) The one on Neimans that maybe the red/oyster but I don't think so or at least hope not!
> 7) Black/leopard
> 8) Purple/indigo
> 9) silver baseball/black
> 10) ?lilac/oyster



i *think* the NM pic is either a TERRIBLE photo of the red/oyster or amethyste/oyster...


----------



## carlinha

here are some pics to clear up the confusion:

1) Black/black from last year - we all know what this looks like

2) Black patent/black suede






3) Nude patent/nude suede - no pic

4) Amethyst/oyster





5) Red/oyster - no pic

6) Black/leopard





8) Purple/indigo





9) silver baseball/black


----------



## QueenOfHeels

carlinha said:


> from what i have been told, the Red/Oyster is ONLY coming in 140... the Amethyste/Oyster is coming in 160mm to Saks



Thank you so very much *carlinha*, that really helps!   Of all the F/W 11 Maggie's, I think I am definitely getting the 160mm Amethyste/Oyster Maggie (now that I know it will be available at Saks!) and maybe the 160mm Black/Leopard (if someone can convert me in regards to my current dislike of the gold toe cap) and/or the 160mm Nude/Nude Patent (that is, if I like the pic once I see it as well as if it's a lot different than the Pomice Maggie from last year, which I already have and love). So, I'm *guessing* the Amethyste/Oyster is the same as the 140mm "red" Maggie currently in stock on the main Neiman Marcus website?


----------



## BattyBugs

I have a beautiful Amethyst HP waiting for me at the Dallas Boutique, when I get home. I talked to them today and they are going to hold them until I get back and come in to pay for them. Aren't they sweet?


----------



## gymangel812

Michelleka2 said:


> Any new's on any new Daffodil's and colors and who is getting what ? I already saw the 2 boots that are coming out and the python Lady Daf but are any other ones coming out for the fall ?


I asked about this and for f/w there will be:
- black kid
- black calf graine (basically textured kid)
- Daffodile Brodee
- light peach strass and hematite strass

Lady Daf:
- black kid
- purple suede

imo not very exciting. i was hoping to get my first daffs but nothing really appeals to me...


----------



## ShihTzuBirkin

gymangel812 said:


> I asked about this and for f/w there will be:
> - black kid
> - black calf graine (basically textured kid)
> - Daffodile Brodee
> - light peach strass and hematite strass
> 
> Lady Daf:
> - black kid
> - purple suede
> 
> imo not very exciting. i was hoping to get my first daffs but nothing really appeals to me...



Do you know who will be receiving the purple lady daff's ?


----------



## Dessye

Michelleka2 said:


> Any new's on any new Daffodil's and colors and who is getting what ? I already saw the 2 boots that are coming out and the python Lady Daf but are any other ones coming out for the fall ?


 
I saw the Daff in textured kid leather at Harvey Nichols last month.  Don't know if they still have them.


----------



## gymangel812

Michelleka2 said:


> Do you know who will be receiving the purple lady daff's ?


it looks like just online site


----------



## sammix3

New simples in oyster patent on e-commerce site!


----------



## BijouBleu

Michelleka2 said:


> Do you know who will be receiving the purple lady daff's ?



St. Honore had the purple suede lady daff.


----------



## hazeltt

Anyone know if the Bianca will be released in the oyster metal patent? This colour is really growing on me.


----------



## Clooky001

Michelleka2 said:


> Do you know who will be receiving the purple lady daff's ?



St Honore had the purple LD - it was a month or so ago, don't know if they still have them!!


----------



## Clooky001

red suede LD
Black crystal python LD 




Michelleka2 said:


> Any new's on any new Daffodil's and colors and who is getting what ? I already saw the 2 boots that are coming out and the python Lady Daf but are any other ones coming out for the fall ?





gymangel812 said:


> I asked about this and for f/w there will be:
> - black kid
> - black calf graine (basically textured kid)
> - Daffodile Brodee
> - light peach strass and hematite strass
> 
> Lady Daf:
> - black kid
> - purple suede
> 
> imo not very exciting. i was hoping to get my first daffs but nothing really appeals to me...


----------



## laleeza

AEGIS said:


> [/B]
> 
> 
> 4, 8 and 10 aren't the same?
> 
> 
> i saw that baseball material in person on sunday. it looks uhm....cheap



Really? That's the one new shoe I've really been dying for 
where did you see it?


----------



## Dessye

Clooky001 said:


> red suede LD
> *Black crystal python LD*


 
  Now those will be absolutely S-T-U-N-N-I-N-G!!!


----------



## AEGIS

laleeza said:


> Really? That's the one new shoe I've really been dying for
> where did you see it?




i saw a VP in that style not the Maggie.  It was beige/gold. It didn't wow me which is amazing bc I love most things gold.


----------



## Clooky001

Dessye said:


> Now those will be absolutely S-T-U-N-N-I-N-G!!!



Selfridge have them, gutted I said no, got the AD's instead which I am now selling ;( would of prefered the LDs as they are totally lush x


----------



## laleeza

AEGIS said:


> i saw a VP in that style not the Maggie.  It was beige/gold. It didn't wow me which is amazing bc I love most things gold.



 haha me too.  I've seen pics of that color baseball and thought it looked cool. Guess I'll have to see it in person too then decide.


----------



## AEGIS

laleeza said:


> haha me too.  I've seen pics of that color baseball and thought it looked cool. Guess I'll have to see it in person too then decide.




yeah you might love it.  it wasn't BAD but it just isn't great for me.


----------



## KarenBorter

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> I'm also not a huge fan of anything so far except the Amethyste Biancas (I'm really glad they'll also be available at Nordies after selling out so quickly at the online boutique). The Spring/Summer collection was full of stuff I wanted so yay for my savings account - less guilt during sale season



I KNOW I am commenting on an old post ... but they have almost all sizes still available in the Amethyste Bianca on the ecommerce site


----------



## ntntgo

I had to post these pics.  I tried these on today at NM in Palm Beach.  I was shocked at how comfortable they are and very sexy.  I bought them in the black suede and in the nude baseball.


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

KarenBorter said:


> I KNOW I am commenting on an old post ... but they have almost all sizes still available in the Amethyste Bianca on the ecommerce site



*sticks fingers in ears* lallalallalalalallala

I am so far past my budget line I can't even see it anymore. I like them, honestly, but they're not a must-have for me so I'm letting them slide. Hopefully, I'll pick up a pair later on after someone else tires of theirs


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

ntntgo said:


> I had to post these pics.  I tried these on today at NM in Palm Beach.  I was shocked at how comfortable they are and very sexy.  I bought them in the black suede and in the nude baseball.



the black does look very classy! Congrats on two new pairs!


----------



## AEGIS

ntntgo said:


> I had to post these pics.  I tried these on today at NM in Palm Beach.  I was shocked at how comfortable they are and very sexy.  I bought them in the black suede and in the nude baseball.




what did you think of the baseball material esp. in such a sexy silhouette?


----------



## ntntgo

AEGIS said:


> what did you think of the baseball material esp. in such a sexy silhouette?


 
I had to order those.  I'll let you know when I get them.


----------



## carlinha

ntntgo said:


> I had to post these pics. I tried these on today at NM in Palm Beach. I was shocked at how comfortable they are and very sexy. I bought them in the black suede and in the nude baseball.


 
this style looks absolutely gorgeous on you *nat*!


----------



## KarenBorter

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> *sticks fingers in ears* lallalallalalalallala
> 
> I am so far past my budget line I can't even see it anymore. I like them, honestly, but they're not a must-have for me so I'm letting them slide. Hopefully, I'll pick up a pair later on after someone else tires of theirs



I don't think you have to worry. I think that this color way is going to stick around. It is listed as a "classique" under collection style


----------



## erinmiyu

ntntgo said:


> I had to post these pics.  I tried these on today at NM in Palm Beach.  I was shocked at how comfortable they are and very sexy.  I bought them in the black suede and in the nude baseball.


these are gorgeous! i really wish they weren't peep-toe though :/


----------



## KarenBorter

ntntgo said:


> I had to post these pics.  I tried these on today at NM in Palm Beach.  I was shocked at how comfortable they are and very sexy.  I bought them in the black suede and in the nude baseball.



I saw these at Robertson the other day and loved them immediately. They look really nice and seem secure on the foot. I, of course, passed due to my impending Maggie purchase but congrats on getting them!


----------



## karwood

ntntgo said:


> I had to post these pics.  I tried these on today at NM in Palm Beach.  I was shocked at how comfortable they are and very sexy.  I bought them in the black suede and in the nude baseball.



They look gorgeous on you!! Of all the styles with the thin metal stiletto heels, the Big Dorcet are my favorite.


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

KarenBorter said:


> I don't think you have to worry. I think that this color way is going to stick around. It is listed as a "classique" under collection style



I hope!!!


----------



## PeepToe

I really want to order the Bianca knee high boot. Is it safe to say that I should go tts on the boot! So that I can tuck pants in?


----------



## PeepToe

ntntgo said:


> I had to post these pics.  I tried these on today at NM in Palm Beach.  I was shocked at how comfortable they are and very sexy.  I bought them in the black suede and in the nude baseball.



I love those on you! Congrats!


----------



## missgiannina

ntntgo said:


> I had to post these pics.  I tried these on today at NM in Palm Beach.  I was shocked at how comfortable they are and very sexy.  I bought them in the black suede and in the nude baseball.



they're gorgeous!!!


----------



## Classic Pink

ntntgo said:


> I had to post these pics.  I tried these on today at NM in Palm Beach.  I was shocked at how comfortable they are and very sexy.  I bought them in the black suede and in the nude baseball.



Love them!


----------



## Dessye

Clooky001 said:


> Selfridge have them, gutted I said no, got the AD's instead which I am now selling ;( would of prefered the LDs as they are totally lush x


 
Why are you selling your ADs????   They're gorgeous too!


----------



## jeshika

nat! those are soooooo fab!


----------



## gymangel812

Dessye said:


> Now those will be absolutely S-T-U-N-N-I-N-G!!!


here ya go:


----------



## QueenOfHeels

ntntgo said:


> I had to post these pics.  I tried these on today at NM in Palm Beach.  I was shocked at how comfortable they are and very sexy.  I bought them in the black suede and in the nude baseball.



These look absolutely stunning on you Nat!   Can't wait to see mod pics of your nude baseball's as well!  Congrats on your latest additions!


----------



## chacci1

ntntgo said:


> I had to post these pics.  I tried these on today at NM in Palm Beach.  I was shocked at how comfortable they are and very sexy.  I bought them in the black suede and in the nude baseball.



I just love these!!!  Are they TTS??


----------



## Dessye

gymangel812 said:


> here ya go:
> View attachment 1437118


 
Thanks, *Gym*!   Wow they are  worthy!  I wish I could wear these  but they are very beautiful to look at   Has anyone here on tPF gotten them?


----------



## chacci1

Dessye said:


> Thanks, *Gym*!   Wow they are  worthy!  I wish I could wear these  but they are very beautiful to look at   Has anyone here on tPF gotten them?



I've been on LV's waiting list forever for these!!!!!  Crazy enough though, as much as I love black crystal, I'm not so sure I love the Lady Daff any more!  I couldn't get enough of this style earlier in the season, and now...hmmmm...I don't know.
I still love the Daff though...now if those came in Black Crystal Python there would be no debating!
Oh well...I still have time to decide seeing as LV has not yet called me to tell me they are in.....


----------



## hazeltt

ntntgo said:


> I had to post these pics.  I tried these on today at NM in Palm Beach.  I was shocked at how comfortable they are and very sexy.  I bought them in the black suede and in the nude baseball.



They look great on you! I'd love to see them in nude baseball.



gymangel812 said:


> here ya go:
> View attachment 1437118


----------



## ntntgo

chacci1 said:


> I just love these!!! Are they TTS??


 
I sized down a half size and could probably have sized down a full size in the suede.  We'll see how the baseball fits.


----------



## 318Platinum

chacci1 said:


> I've been on LV's waiting list forever for these!!!!!  Crazy enough though, as much as I love black crystal, I'm not so sure I love the Lady Daff any more!  I couldn't get enough of this style earlier in the season, and now...hmmmm...I don't know.
> I still love the Daff though...now if those came in Black Crystal Python there would be no debating!
> Oh well...I still have time to decide seeing as LV has not yet called me to tell me they are in.....



I know that Nordies will get this style, because my SA sent a pic of this exact same Lady Daff that they were getting in later in the year. I would have wanted it too, IF it weren't the Lady Daff. I so would have gotten this as just the Daff. It's a Matte Black Python, so my mouth was already watering when she told me that it was Python!!! Someone post as soon as it comes in and you purchase it!!! 

"""*Now that I see this photo that you posted of the Python Lady Daff, it doesn't look like Matte. Hmmmmmmmm, the shine is even more HOTT IMO!!!*  """"""


----------



## ntntgo

QueenOfHeels said:


> These look absolutely stunning on you Nat!   Can't wait to see mod pics of your nude baseball's as well!  Congrats on your latest additions!


 
Thank you.


----------



## ntntgo

erinmiyu said:


> these are gorgeous! i really wish they weren't peep-toe though :/


 
Ironically enough, you can barely tell there is a peep toe.  I didn't realize until I picked them up and looked at them.  You really can't tell when you're looking at the on or even when they were sitting on the display.


----------



## ntntgo

Dessye said:


> Why are you selling your ADs????  They're gorgeous too!


 
I had the ADs on consignment and I have to say that I don't love this python.  And...as those who know me know...I never met an AD that I didn't like.


----------



## chacci1

318Platinum said:


> I know that Nordies will get this style, because my SA sent a pic of this exact same Lady Daff that they were getting in later in the year. I would have wanted it too, IF it weren't the Lady Daff. I so would have gotten this as just the Daff. It's a Matte Black Python, so my mouth was already watering when she told me that it was Python!!! Someone post as soon as it comes in and you purchase it!!!
> 
> """*Now that I see this photo that you posted of the Python Lady Daff, it doesn't look like Matte. Hmmmmmmmm, the shine is even more HOTT IMO!!!*  """"""




It's the Crystal Python!!!  So, the shoe is gorgeous!!!  But I too think I would prefer it in the Daff version.  I'm not too keen on the lady daff for some reason????


----------



## chacci1

ntntgo said:


> I sized down a half size and could probably have sized down a full size in the suede.  We'll see how the baseball fits.



Thank you!


----------



## Dessye

ntntgo said:


> I had to post these pics. I tried these on today at NM in Palm Beach. I was shocked at how comfortable they are and very sexy. I bought them in the black suede and in the nude baseball.


 
After all the compliments I had to go back and look for these --- they are GORGEOUS on you!!! I did not have to see how great these look


----------



## chacci1

Dessye said:


> Why are you selling your ADs????   They're gorgeous too!





Clooky001 said:


> Selfridge have them, gutted I said no, got the AD's instead which I am now selling ;( would of prefered the LDs as they are totally lush x



Why are you selling??  I have them too...I love them!!!  I would agree they are not the most exciting shoe.  But, I do love how classic they are!  You're not feeling them???


----------



## Dessye

ntntgo said:


> I had the ADs on consignment and I have to say that I don't love this python. And...as those who know me know...I never met an AD that I didn't like.


 
Oh boy -- I hope I do love them  because I've been anticipating these the most, even more than Maggie ---  Black tends to look best on me anyway!


----------



## 318Platinum

chacci1 said:


> It's the Crystal Python!!!  So, the shoe is gorgeous!!!  But I too think I would prefer it in the Daff version.  I'm not too keen on the lady daff for some reason????



OMG!! with the glitter in the finish like the LP? (I Think that is what it was) THATS EVEN HOOOOOOOTTTTTTTTTTER!!!  (Lord Jesus, PLEASE don't let a Daff version of this style come out right now, because I will have to practically SIN in order to get them!!!!) :devil:


----------



## chacci1

318Platinum said:


> OMG!! with the glitter in the finish like the LP? (I Think that is what it was) THATS EVEN HOOOOOOOTTTTTTTTTTER!!!  (Lord Jesus, PLEASE don't let a Daff version of this style come out right now, because I will have to practically SIN in order to get them!!!!) :devil:



Ha ha!   No, no glitter in it. It's just a very shiny python version. I have the black crystal python AD'S that I put in the what's new thread a few weeks ago.  It's a very stunning python.  I would agree.  I this were coming out in the Daff version.   I don't think I would be able to resist either!  Ha ha. We can both rest assured that the Daff as of right now at least is not slated to be released in this crystal python.   But, who knows what future seasons will bring?


----------



## chacci1

Dessye said:


> Oh boy -- I hope I do love them  because I've been anticipating these the most, even more than Maggie ---  Black tends to look best on me anyway!



If it makes you feel any better, I love mine!


----------



## 318Platinum

chacci1 said:


> Ha ha!   No, no glitter in it. It's just a very shiny python version. I have the black crystal python AD'S that I put in the what's new thread a few weeks ago.  It's a very stunning python.  I would agree.  I this were coming out in the Daff version.   I don't think I would be able to resist either!  Ha ha. We can both rest assured that the Daff as of right now at least is not slated to be released in this crystal python.   But, who knows what future seasons will bring?



LOL, I am really showing my newness to Louboutin right about now!! :lolots:  I was starting to secretly hope there wasn't any glitter in it anyways. lol. Hopefully, in the future it will come to pass, and in a variety of different and bold colors!! I have my sights set for the Spring Summer collection! here's hoping


----------



## KarenBorter

chacci1 said:


> It's the Crystal Python!!!  So, the shoe is gorgeous!!!  But I too think I would prefer it in the Daff version.  I'm not too keen on the lady daff for some reason????



I didn't think I was keen on the LD either as I had originally tried on the Saba Daff ... but I will say as soon as I put on the LD it was LOVE. I was not likin' the strap at first but man, I gotta say, I really do love my LD's and probably would get another pair in that style v. the Daff.


----------



## PetitColibri

ntntgo said:


> I had to post these pics.  I tried these on today at NM in Palm Beach.  I was shocked at how comfortable they are and very sexy.  I bought them in the black suede and in the nude baseball.



congrats ! they are gorgeous !

I'm in love with that metal heel but on my big lips the heel tips worn out so fast ! I took them to my cobbler but he didn't have the same size of heel tips so he put bigger ones in metal... I don't know if I should be happy about that... yes it will take more time to worn them out but it makes so much noise when I walk in them... didn't put them out of the house yet (now they are back)... what do you ladies think ?


----------



## mastudg

Hello!

Does anyone know if VP in emerald suede are already in stores?

Than you.


----------



## Clooky001

Dessye said:


> Why are you selling your ADs????   They're gorgeous too!





ntntgo said:


> I had the ADs on consignment and I have to say that I don't love this python.  And...as those who know me know...I never met an AD that I didn't like.





chacci1 said:


> Why are you selling??  I have them too...I love them!!!  I would agree they are not the most exciting shoe.  But, I do love how classic they are!  You're not feeling them???



They are lovely but just not for me... I plan on wearing them all the time but find myself always putting them back & wearing either my black big lips or pigalles.  Don't see the point in keeping them just to sit in their box, someone else can love them more  x


----------



## sammix3

What styles is the black crystal python coming out in?

I know there's some booties, lady daf, and madame butterfly pumps. Any other styles?


----------



## Clooky001

sammix3 said:


> What styles is the black crystal python coming out in?
> 
> I know there's some booties, lady daf, and madame butterfly pumps. Any other styles?



Altadama


----------



## ntntgo

PetitColibri said:


> congrats ! they are gorgeous !
> 
> I'm in love with that metal heel but on my big lips the heel tips worn out so fast ! I took them to my cobbler but he didn't have the same size of heel tips so he put bigger ones in metal... I don't know if I should be happy about that... yes it will take more time to worn them out but it makes so much noise when I walk in them... didn't put them out of the house yet (now they are back)... what do you ladies think ?


 
My open lips also wore through the CL heel tips the first day I wore them but my cobbler has the heel tips in this size and that's what I had put on.  They have lasted pretty well.  However, I have another couture shoe that has the same very small heel and it came with the metal tip.  While it does make more noise when you walk on tile or hard flooring, I do like them because I've had those shoes for over 2 years and they've never needed tips.

A word of warning to anyone buying these tiny heeled shoes, and I think *Petit *would agree, never let the heel tip get down to the actual heel.  With a heel this small, it will ruin the heel very quickly and it is not repairable.


----------



## ntntgo

mastudg said:


> Hello!
> 
> Does anyone know if VP in emerald suede are already in stores?
> 
> Than you.


 
They are.  I think they were in an email from Madison and I think Horatio got them as well as Dublin.  The color is called Emeraulde.  It also comes in the AD.


----------



## sammix3

ntntgo said:


> They are.  I think they were in an email from Madison and I think Horatio got them as well as Dublin.  The color is called Emeraulde.  It also comes in the AD.



In suede only or regular kid and patent as well?


----------



## sammix3

Clooky001 said:


> Altadama



140s? Anything in 120s?


----------



## NANI1972

sammix3 said:


> 140s? Anything in 120s?


 
ADs only come in 100 or 140 sammix.


----------



## mastudg

[


----------



## QueenOfHeels

chacci1 said:


> I've been on LV's waiting list forever for these!!!!!  Crazy enough though, as much as I love black crystal, I'm not so sure I love the Lady Daff any more!  I couldn't get enough of this style earlier in the season, and now...hmmmm...I don't know.
> I still love the Daff though...now if those came in Black Crystal Python there would be no debating!
> Oh well...I still have time to decide seeing as LV has not yet called me to tell me they are in.....



I can totally empathize with you *chacci1*! I was on the wait list for these as well and took myself off a while ago as I sort of (dare I say it) fell out of love with them in the LD style. I too, would have preferred these in the Daffodile instead. Oh well, I am quite content with my MBP's in BCP and many LD/Daf's as is and will continue to be patient and hold out for the next S/S Collection as well as see if I can get my hands on a pair of the original LD's in Natural Python from last year's S/S Collection.



gymangel812 said:


> here ya go:
> View attachment 1437118



Beautiful, but I would have loved to see these in the Daffodile style. Who knows, maybe they will be?! After all, the Daffodile in Saba Laminato WS was made into a LD too??



318Platinum said:


> I know that Nordies will get this style, because my SA sent a pic of this exact same Lady Daff that they were getting in later in the year. I would have wanted it too, IF it weren't the Lady Daff. I so would have gotten this as just the Daff. It's a Matte Black Python, so my mouth was already watering when she told me that it was Python!!! Someone post as soon as it comes in and you purchase it!!!
> 
> """*Now that I see this photo that you posted of the Python Lady Daff, it doesn't look like Matte. Hmmmmmmmm, the shine is even more HOTT IMO!!!* """"""



HAHA, ITA with you *Platinum*! 



chacci1 said:


> It's the Crystal Python!!!  So, the shoe is gorgeous!!!  But I too think I would prefer it in the Daff version.  I'm not too keen on the lady daff for some reason????



Samesies *chacci*!



318Platinum said:


> OMG!! with the glitter in the finish like the LP? (I Think that is what it was) THATS EVEN HOOOOOOOTTTTTTTTTTER!!! (Lord Jesus, PLEASE don't let a Daff version of this style come out right now, because I will have to practically SIN in order to get them!!!!)



Oh, *Platinum*, I love you girl, but these aren't coming out in the BCP + glitter as *chacci* clarified. But, here's to dreaming that a glitter Daffodile will be in the upcoming S/S Collection--I remember seeing a purple glitter LD on The Blonds S/S 11 Runway that got me thinking!



chacci1 said:


> Ha ha!   No, no glitter in it. It's just a very shiny python version. I have the black crystal python AD'S that I put in the what's new thread a few weeks ago.  It's a very stunning python.  I would agree.  I this were coming out in the Daff version.   I don't think I would be able to resist either!  Ha ha. We can both rest assured that the Daff as of right now at least is not slated to be released in this crystal python.   But, who knows what future seasons will bring?



In your same boat *chacci*, crossing my finger's for a future glitter Daffodile!



318Platinum said:


> LOL, I am really showing my newness to Louboutin right about now!! :lolots:  I was starting to secretly hope there wasn't any glitter in it anyways. lol. *Hopefully, in the future it will come to pass, and in a variety of different and bold colors!! I have my sights set for the Spring Summer collection! here's hoping*



Exactly! 



KarenBorter said:


> I didn't think I was keen on the LD either as I had originally tried on the Saba Daff ... but I will say as soon as I put on the LD it was LOVE. I was not likin' the strap at first but man, I gotta say, I really do love my LD's and probably would get another pair in that style v. the Daff.



ITA with you *KarenBorter*! Although, I do like some LD's better than others and prefer them, selectively at times, over the traditional Daffodile. But, usually, I first jump on the Daffodile's because I find them a tad classier as well as more refined and the LD's a tad edgier IMHO.



sammix3 said:


> What styles is the black crystal python coming out in?
> 
> I know there's some booties, lady daf, and madame butterfly pumps. Any other styles?



*sammix*, yes, the BCP will be available in AD like *Clooky* said as well as booties (I believe Belle Booty, but not 100% sure about the others), Rosella Ballerina Flat (?), Fred Flat (I saw a pic in the F/W 11 Collection Thread--you might want to check it out!) LD, and MBP like you had originally though, HTH! However, please don't quote me on all of that. I wanted to help out in the meantime, until a more knowledgeable/experienced CL TPF'er chimed in.



Clooky001 said:


> Altadama



Yes, gorgeous!


----------



## PetitColibri

ntntgo said:


> My open lips also wore through the CL heel tips the first day I wore them but my cobbler has the heel tips in this size and that's what I had put on.  They have lasted pretty well.  However, I have another couture shoe that has the same very small heel and it came with the metal tip.  While it does make more noise when you walk on tile or hard flooring, I do like them because I've had those shoes for over 2 years and they've never needed tips.
> 
> A word of warning to anyone buying these tiny heeled shoes, and I think *Petit *would agree, never let the heel tip get down to the actual heel.  With a heel this small, it will ruin the heel very quickly and it is not repairable.



ITA  the metal heel are gorgeous and I really love them but be carefull with the heel tips !
Thanks for your feedback *Nat*, I will try to wear my big lips with my metal heel tips and see how it goes ! If I never wear them what's the point of having them fixed ?
Now I must also get my 3 fibbia out of the box


----------



## sammix3

Do you know if they come in the AD 100s?



QueenOfHeels said:


> I can totally empathize with you *chacci1*! I was on the wait list for these as well and took myself off a while ago as I sort of (dare I say it) fell out of love with them in the LD style. I too, would have preferred these in the Daffodile instead. Oh well, I am quite content with my MBP's in BCP and many LD/Daf's as is and will continue to be patient and hold out for the next S/S Collection as well as see if I can get my hands on a pair of the original LD's in Natural Python from last year's S/S Collection.
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful, but I would have loved to see these in the Daffodile style. Who knows, maybe they will be?! After all, the Daffodile in Saba Laminato WS was made into a LD too??
> 
> 
> 
> HAHA, ITA with you *Platinum*!
> 
> 
> 
> Samesies *chacci*!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, *Platinum*, I love you girl, but these aren't coming out in the BCP + glitter as *chacci* clarified. But, here's to dreaming that a glitter Daffodile will be in the upcoming S/S Collection--I remember seeing a purple glitter LD on The Blonds S/S 11 Runway that got me thinking!
> 
> 
> 
> In your same boat *chacci*, crossing my finger's for a future glitter Daffodile!
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly!
> 
> 
> 
> ITA with you *KarenBorter*! Although, I do like some LD's better than others and prefer them, selectively at times, over the traditional Daffodile. But, usually, I first jump on the Daffodile's because I find them a tad classier as well as more refined and the LD's a tad edgier IMHO.
> 
> 
> 
> *sammix*, yes, the BCP will be available in AD like *Clooky* said as well as booties (I believe Belle Booty, but not 100% sure about the others), Rosella Ballerina Flat (?), Fred Flat (I saw a pic in the F/W 11 Collection Thread--you might want to check it out!) LD, and MBP like you had originally though, HTH! However, please don't quote me on all of that. I wanted to help out in the meantime, until a more knowledgeable/experienced CL TPF'er chimed in.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, gorgeous!


----------



## pixiesparkle

hi ladies!! has anyone seen these IRL? I really like them but I have a feeling the other side is lower which will make it quite hard to walk in for me..










~Photos courtesy of LouboutinBlog~


----------



## Alice1979

mastudg said:


> Hello!
> 
> Does anyone know if VP in emerald suede are already in stores?
> 
> Than you.


 
Shoe in at Wynn, Las Vegas has already received the emeraude suede VPs. 



sammix3 said:


> What styles is the black crystal python coming out in?
> 
> I know there's some booties, lady daf, and madame butterfly pumps. Any other styles?


 
Black python crystal comes in the following styles:

Altadama 140
MBP 150
MBP 100
Fred
Rosella
Belle 100
Belle 85
Lady Daf


----------



## Alice1979

Dessye said:


> Oh boy -- I hope I do love them  because I've been anticipating these the most, even more than Maggie --- Black tends to look best on me anyway!


 


chacci1 said:


> If it makes you feel any better, I love mine!


 
*Dessye*, I love mine too. I was waiting for close to 6 months for them and they didn't disappoint me at all. I'm still very much in love with them.


----------



## foxcieyello

Pixie, they look like these from neiman marcus.com
neimanmarcus.com/store/catalog/prod.jhtml?itemId=prod128220046&parentId=cat39620738&masterId=cat5130731&index=18&cmCat=cat000000cat000141cat000149cat000199cat5130731cat39620738


http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...000141cat000149cat000199cat5130731cat39620738


----------



## QueenOfHeels

sammix3 said:


> Do you know if they come in the AD 100s?



Sorry *sammix*, I unfortunately do not know if the AD 100mm's will come in the BCP. I know the AD 140mm's will though, for sure....and, as everyone else has said, they are already in stock at many boutiques and gorgeous IRL! If you are concerned about the 140mm heel height, they are actually _extremely _comfortable IMHO and quite manageable! I could walk around in AD 140mm's all day as they really do not feel like a 5.5'' heel at all! They are the perfect go-to walking shoe, HTH!


----------



## sammix3

Alice1979 said:


> Shoe in at Wynn, Las Vegas has already received the emeraude suede VPs.
> 
> 
> 
> Black python crystal comes in the following styles:
> 
> Altadama 140
> MBP 150
> MBP 100
> Fred
> Rosella
> Belle 100
> Belle 85
> Lady Daf



Who carries the MBP 100? 

And thanks for the info everyone!


----------



## Alice1979

sammix3 said:


> Who carries the MBP 100?
> 
> And thanks for the info everyone!


 
AFAIK, US will not be getting the MBP 100, but Grenelle and St Honore boutiques in Paris will. HTH.


----------



## jeshika

Alice1979 said:


> AFAIK, US will not be getting the MBP 100, but Grenelle and St Honore boutiques in Paris will. HTH.



i saw them at st. honore when i was there a couple weeks ago. they had an mbp 150 in 35 but *sammi*, i think they don't have a 35.5 anymore. you can check grenelle?


----------



## authenticplease

Saks ATL just received a shipment of the Winter Trash $1095. You can contact Jonathan if interested at 770-331-9600 or jonathan.saks5a@gmail.com. He has already sold 5 pair this morning!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

^ Neiman did as well. 












My SA there is Shari Gross.

Neiman Marcus
800-937-9146
Ext 2060 or Voicemail Ext 2428
shariinshoes@hotmail.com


----------



## Dessye

chacci1 said:


> If it makes you feel any better, I love mine!


 


*Clooky*, to be honest I will probably wear my other black shoes more often the the crystal AD, but I'm too selfish to part with mine


----------



## Dessye

That version of the Winter Trash is nicer than I expected!


----------



## Clooky001

Me too... Loving the first pic of the leopard winter trash!  Tomo I'm calling to see what colours the 36s are in the UK-want the pink/red shoe!!! 

Dessye-it's a bit small so that's helped my descion!! Heheh &#58389; x


----------



## jeshika

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> ^ Neiman did as well.



i love the butterfly in this one!  thanks for posting *SC*!


----------



## KarenBorter

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> ^ Neiman did as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My SA there is Shari Gross.
> 
> Neiman Marcus
> 800-937-9146
> Ext 2060 or Voicemail Ext 2428
> shariinshoes@hotmail.com



Dear Powers that Be ... Karen would like a DH now please who appreciates beautiful shoes and, more importantly ME in beautiful shoes. I promise your house will always be clean and I am an excellent cook and baker. I even do laundry, window and dishes without complaint ... Love Me. 

Man those are nice ... I wasn't LOVING the Trash but they are nicer then the stock pics I have seen. My mantra is "i have no money to spend on anything other then the Maggie" ... which is true ... I will enjoy your purchases with relish.


----------



## aoqtpi

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> ^ Neiman did as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My SA there is Shari Gross.
> 
> Neiman Marcus
> 800-937-9146
> Ext 2060 or Voicemail Ext 2428
> shariinshoes@hotmail.com



I love how these say "Monsieur Christian Loub..."!


----------



## 318Platinum

I can tell you right now that I wasn't in the LEAST excited about the Trash Slingback shoes, BUT after seeing them IRL, and just taking in the possibility of me wearing them, I am in LOVE with the Trash Slingbacks now!! Not sure if I can fit them, but I would certainly love to try!!! My only question is this:: Since they're handmade, doesn't that mean that ALL pairs will look different, and have different coloring and materials in them??? Just a thought. 

(Going to Dallas this weekend, and I WILL make a stop to the Loubi Boutique to see if I can wear those babies!!! IF THEY HAVE MY SIZE!!)

Thanks *Authentic & SCrazy* for the photos!! They're Delicious!!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

KarenBorter said:


> Dear Powers that Be ... Karen would like a DH now please who appreciates beautiful shoes and, more importantly ME in beautiful shoes. I promise your house will always be clean and I am an excellent cook and baker. I even do laundry, window and dishes without complaint ... Love Me.
> 
> Man those are nice ... I wasn't LOVING the Trash but they are nicer then the stock pics I have seen. My mantra is "i have no money to spend on anything other then the Maggie" ... which is true ... I will enjoy your purchases with relish.



Not buying them love... I'm also repeating a mantra that goes something like, "you need a horse more than you need shoes!!"

HOWEVER, I saw these and almost stopped muttering my mantra!!! 

May I present, the Giuseppe Zanotti "1611" in "cina" (that's the color) --- it's very deep purple, not as blue as my iPhone makes it look. It's also an almost ridiculous $650... I know they're not CL but they're gorgeous.... (wiping drool of my face as we speak!)


----------



## hazeltt

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> Not buying them love... I'm also repeating a mantra that goes something like, "you need a horse more than you need shoes!!"
> 
> HOWEVER, I saw these and almost stopped muttering my mantra!!!
> 
> May I present, the Giuseppe Zanotti "1611" in "cina" (that's the color) --- it's very deep purple, not as blue as my iPhone makes it look. It's also an almost ridiculous $650... I know they're not CL but they're gorgeous.... (wiping drool of my face as we speak!)



Wow! That is such a delish colour!


----------



## jenayb

^^ YESSSSS you got them!


----------



## janed0e

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> Not buying them love... I'm also repeating a mantra that goes something like, "you need a horse more than you need shoes!!"
> 
> HOWEVER, I saw these and almost stopped muttering my mantra!!!
> 
> May I present, the Giuseppe Zanotti "1611" in "cina" (that's the color) --- it's very deep purple, not as blue as my iPhone makes it look. It's also an almost ridiculous $650... I know they're not CL but they're gorgeous.... (wiping drool of my face as we speak!)



 Those are some super sexy shoes.


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

jenaywins said:


> ^^ YESSSSS you got them!



No, not yet... But I AM drooling! 

That pair had a bit of balding in the back and I thought I'd wait... I have to go back to pick up the dress I pre-sold (yeah, I'm not shopping ) and I'll try them on again. They ARE selling like hot cakes though.


----------



## mars702

LV boutique has winter trash with the gold glitter heel. I wanted them so bad but my DBF said, "So you want plastic shoes filled with garbage that you can hardly walk in for a grand plus tax?" I said please and he stormed off. Needless to say I didn't get them. Men just don't get it sometimes.


----------



## chacci1

HOWEVER, I saw these and almost stopped muttering my mantra!!! 

May I present, the Giuseppe Zanotti "1611" in "cina" (that's the color) --- it's very deep purple, not as blue as my iPhone makes it look. It's also an almost ridiculous $650... I know they're not CL but they're gorgeous.... (wiping drool of my face as we speak!)







Omg!  They are gorgeous!!!  Oh why oh why must I love everything?? 







[/QUOTE]


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

chacci1 said:


> HOWEVER, I saw these and almost stopped muttering my mantra!!!
> 
> May I present, the Giuseppe Zanotti "1611" in "cina" (that's the color) --- it's very deep purple, not as blue as my iPhone makes it look. It's also an almost ridiculous $650... I know they're not CL but they're gorgeous.... (wiping drool of my face as we speak!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Omg!  They are gorgeous!!!  Oh why oh why must I love everything??


[/QUOTE]

.... I'm with you! I hate loving everything  But they are SO COMFORTABLE! I know this is all about CLs but I'm seriously considering cheating on my almost exclusive CL spree with the Z... They're just a dream. And they're US TTS...


----------



## carlinha

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> Not buying them love... I'm also repeating a mantra that goes something like, "you need a horse more than you need shoes!!"
> 
> HOWEVER, I saw these and almost stopped muttering my mantra!!!
> 
> May I present, the Giuseppe Zanotti "1611" in "cina" (that's the color) --- it's very deep purple, not as blue as my iPhone makes it look. It's also an almost ridiculous $650... I know they're not CL but they're gorgeous.... (wiping drool of my face as we speak!)




omg *SC*.  i know these are not CL, but you NEED THEM.  they are seriously PERFECT on you!


----------



## rdgldy




----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

carlinha said:


> omg *SC*.  i know these are not CL, but you NEED THEM.  they are seriously PERFECT on you!



Y'all are such enablers  Thank you!!

I'm going to sleep on it. I want them but I also want to learn to respect it when I say "no more" -- I'm not very good at that


----------



## KarenBorter

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> Not buying them love... I'm also repeating a mantra that goes something like, "you need a horse more than you need shoes!!"
> 
> HOWEVER, I saw these and almost stopped muttering my mantra!!!
> 
> May I present, the Giuseppe Zanotti "1611" in "cina" (that's the color) --- it's very deep purple, not as blue as my iPhone makes it look. It's also an almost ridiculous $650... I know they're not CL but they're gorgeous.... (wiping drool of my face as we speak!)



 omg those are AHHHHHH-MAZING Love the color.


----------



## QueenOfHeels

chacci1 said:


> HOWEVER, I saw these and almost stopped muttering my mantra!!!
> 
> May I present, the Giuseppe Zanotti "1611" in "cina" (that's the color) --- it's very deep purple, not as blue as my iPhone makes it look. It's also an almost ridiculous $650... I know they're not CL but they're gorgeous.... (wiping drool of my face as we speak!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Omg!  They are gorgeous!!!  Oh why oh why must I love everything??


[/QUOTE]

GETTT THEMMM *SC!*!!! Perfect beyond words on you, absolutely LOVE!! Now you've got ME convinced that I need a pair!!


----------



## karwood

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> Not buying them love... I'm also repeating a mantra that goes something like, "you need a horse more than you need shoes!!"
> 
> HOWEVER, I saw these and almost stopped muttering my mantra!!!
> 
> May I present, the Giuseppe Zanotti "1611" in "cina" (that's the color) --- it's very deep purple, not as blue as my iPhone makes it look. It's also an almost ridiculous $650... I know they're not CL but they're gorgeous.... (wiping drool of my face as we speak!)



You seriously need these!! Yesterday I saw a picture of someone wearing these on the red carpet and I was literally drooling!


----------



## sammix3

karwood said:


> You seriously need these!! Yesterday I saw a picture of someone wearing these on the red carpet and I was literally drooling!



Beautiful color, but the shoes are too big for her


----------



## sammix3

On the other hand... I just ordered a pair of shoes from the e-commercial site 

This will be my third pair within the last 2 months...

Oh and can anyone tell me what styles were made in the charteuse other than the Ron rons? That color is really growing on me.


----------



## xlovely

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> Not buying them love... I'm also repeating a mantra that goes something like, "you need a horse more than you need shoes!!"
> 
> HOWEVER, I saw these and almost stopped muttering my mantra!!!
> 
> May I present, the Giuseppe Zanotti "1611" in "cina" (that's the color) --- it's very deep purple, not as blue as my iPhone makes it look. It's also an almost ridiculous $650... I know they're not CL but they're gorgeous.... (wiping drool of my face as we speak!)



You have great willpower, I probably would have went weak in the knees and passed my CC along


----------



## karwood

sammix3 said:


> On the other hand... I just ordered a pair of shoes from the e-commercial site
> 
> This will be my third pair within the last 2 months...
> 
> Oh and can anyone tell me what styles were made in the charteuse other than the Ron rons? That color is really growing on me.



Daffodile, Daffy, 8 Mignons, Gloria and Bambou


----------



## wildfox578

those blue pumps are great!


----------



## anniethecat

sammix3 said:


> On the other hand... I just ordered a pair of shoes from the e-commercial site
> 
> This will be my third pair within the last 2 months...
> 
> Oh and can anyone tell me what styles were made in the charteuse other than the Ron rons? That color is really growing on me.


 
What did you order...do tell


----------



## 318Platinum

chacci1 said:


> HOWEVER, I saw these and almost stopped muttering my mantra!!!
> 
> May I present, the Giuseppe Zanotti "1611" in "cina" (that's the color) --- it's very deep purple, not as blue as my iPhone makes it look. It's also an almost ridiculous $650... I know they're not CL but they're gorgeous.... (wiping drool of my face as we speak!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Omg!  They are gorgeous!!!  Oh why oh why must I love everything??


[/QUOTE]

Oh MY!!!! These are TDF!! They look SMOKIN' HOTT on you, but the Red Carpet girl, not so much!! You have sold them to me, and if I saw the red carpet pic before yours, I wouldn't even be interested!! Zanotti, to me, has ALWAYS had hoot shoes!! I say Grab them and RUN!!!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

my iPhone couldn't capture the actual purple -- the picture Karwood posted is the accurate color but they are GORGEOUS in real life



KarenBorter said:


> omg those are AHHHHHH-MAZING Love the color.




I want to, really, I do... but I just came back from riding and I asked myself, what would I rather do? Ride or get another pair of shoes... and I said ride  Honestly, no pair of shoes makes me feel as happy as I do when I'm on a horse. If only I was an heiress 



QueenOfHeels said:


> GETTT THEMMM *SC!*!!! Perfect beyond words on you, absolutely LOVE!! Now you've got ME convinced that I need a pair!!





They are GORGEOUS, honestly, and the color is so rich and vibrant... my photo didn't do it justice. And compared to the Loubies, they're really affordable. There is no way they'll make the sale though -- while I was there, two pairs were sold. I wish I could just say screw it and buy them but I keep thinking they're gorgeous but they're just shoes. How many times will I REALLY wear them over the next year? But for the same amount of money, I can ride for a month... That's what I keep repeating at least 



karwood said:


> You seriously need these!! Yesterday I saw a picture of someone wearing these on the red carpet and I was literally drooling!





xlovely said:


> You have great willpower, I probably would have went weak in the knees and passed my CC along




318 - They're at Saks right now 



318Platinum said:


> Oh MY!!!! These are TDF!! They look SMOKIN' HOTT on you, but the Red Carpet girl, not so much!! You have sold them to me, and if I saw the red carpet pic before yours, I wouldn't even be interested!! Zanotti, to me, has ALWAYS had hoot shoes!! I say Grab them and RUN!!!


----------



## KarenBorter

*sigh* UPS hasn't updated tracking information on my Bianca's yet. They are supposed to be here tomorrow by end of day. I have a need for mah Amethyste Biancas!


----------



## KarenBorter

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> my iPhone couldn't capture the actual purple -- the picture Karwood posted is the accurate color but they are GORGEOUS in real life



Yeah, that's why I am ONLY getting the Maggie and the Bianca and that's it for ... seriously a year or so. I think about the other stuff I can do with the money. How great for you to be able to ride! 

 I love my shoes, I really do but I feel that I have enough of a diverse collection in styles of Louboutins that I can do without for a while after this. I think the only other things I would "want" are a pair of boots and/or booties but even those can wait as I have boots/booties from other designers that I wear a lot!


----------



## Dessye

KarenBorter said:


> *sigh* UPS hasn't updated tracking information on my Bianca's yet. They are supposed to be here tomorrow by end of day. I have a need for mah Amethyste Biancas!


 
Can't wait for the new avi 

As for my UHG Maggies, they have been delayed by our stupid postal strike.  But they are in the country finally and should be in my hands in less than a week 

My poor eBay seller sounds stressed out a bit, maybe because she already gave me positive feedback.  She's emailed me twice already asking if I got the shoes yet.  It's ironic because it's usually the seller trying to reassure the buyer that the shoes are on their way 

I got my Miss Money Pennys two days ago and my Aplaronas today!   I've been so deliquent with posting new shoes on my thread....  I'm too scared to go in there because I'm SO behind.   I must get to it...


----------



## Dessye

KarenBorter said:


> Yeah, that's why I am ONLY getting the Maggie and the Bianca and that's it for ... seriously a year or so. I think about the other stuff I can do with the money. How great for you to be able to ride!
> 
> I love my shoes, I really do but I feel that I have enough of a diverse collection in styles of Louboutins that I can do without for a while after this. I think the only other things I would "want" are a pair of boots and/or booties but even those can wait as I have boots/booties from other designers that I wear a lot!


 
I completely hear you.  Once my wishlist is clear, I'm done until Resort/Spring even if I have to take a break from tPF to do it!


----------



## label24

these shoes  are like the lady peep, the only difference is that they have reversed the platform




chacci1 said:


> HOWEVER, I saw these and almost stopped muttering my mantra!!!
> 
> May I present, the Giuseppe Zanotti "1611" in "cina" (that's the color) --- it's very deep purple, not as blue as my iPhone makes it look. It's also an almost ridiculous $650... I know they're not CL but they're gorgeous.... (wiping drool of my face as we speak!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Omg! They are gorgeous!!! Oh why oh why must I love everything??


[/QUOTE]


----------



## sammix3

anniethecat said:


> What did you order...do tell



Oh just the oyster patent new simples. I'm going to get a billy bookcase in a few weeks since I have no more room in my closet. My 3 pairs of CLs will have a new place to live in , along with my other shoes and purses , but I have a feeling that its only a matter of time before they'll take over and "claim their territory", if you know what I mean


----------



## KarenBorter

Dessye said:


> Can't wait for the new avi
> 
> As for my UHG Maggies, they have been delayed by our stupid postal strike.  But they are in the country finally and should be in my hands in less than a week
> 
> My poor eBay seller sounds stressed out a bit, maybe because she already gave me positive feedback.  She's emailed me twice already asking if I got the shoes yet.  It's ironic because it's usually the seller trying to reassure the buyer that the shoes are on their way
> 
> I got my Miss Money Pennys two days ago and my Aplaronas today!   I've been so deliquent with posting new shoes on my thread....  I'm too scared to go in there because I'm SO behind.   I must get to it...



*whew* they are in Ontario, Ca which means they are on track for delivery tomorrow. I think I am going to wait for my Maggies to come in then do a reveal/collection thread and take all new pics of the shoes with modeling shots. I am jazzed about the Bianca's arriving tomorrow. I hope they fit! They still have 37's in stock on ecommerce so if they don't I will send them back (that was my biggest fear) ... here's to hopin!


----------



## Dessye

Metalipp is on Neimans.com:

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...000141cat000149cat000199cat5130731cat39620738


----------



## Dessye

So is Vicky booty in Red:

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...000141cat000149cat000199cat5130731cat39620738


----------



## Dessye

sammix3 said:


> Oh just the oyster patent new simples. I'm going to get a billy bookcase in a few weeks since I have no more room in my closet. My 3 pairs of CLs will have a new place to live in , along with my other shoes and purses , but I have a feeling that its only a matter of time before they'll take over and "claim their territory", if you know what I mean


 
CLs are to shoes as ground cover is to gardens.


----------



## KarenBorter

I love LOVE this boot ... *sigh* 

At Neiman's 

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...at000000cat000141cat000149cat000199cat5130731


----------



## anniethecat

sammix3 said:


> Oh just the oyster patent new simples. I'm going to get a billy bookcase in a few weeks since I have no more room in my closet. My 3 pairs of CLs will have a new place to live in , along with my other shoes and purses , but I have a feeling that its only a matter of time before they'll take over and "claim their territory", if you know what I mean


 
Those are beautiful sammix!  I can't wait to see pics.


----------



## Clooky001

Dessye said:


> Metalipp is on Neimans.com:
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...000141cat000149cat000199cat5130731cat39620738



Oh no!!! Not more, I'm trying so hard to be good but all my must haves keep appearing! ;(


----------



## sammix3

Karen - those boots are so sexy!

Annie - I'll be sure to do a reveal. I just got shipping confirmation so they should be here hopefully by the end of next week


----------



## KarenBorter

sammix3 said:


> Karen - those boots are so sexy!
> 
> Annie - I'll be sure to do a reveal. I just got shipping confirmation so they should be here hopefully by the end of next week



Yeah ... the price tag is decidedly NOT sexy  LOL ... Maggie, Maggie, Maggie. 

I am sweatin' though ... cuz I do love that Daffy boot


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

So, i saw the Burgandy Sobek in Dubai Boutique.
I think they are Las Vegas Exclusive in the US.
This shoe is strangely tight !
It was the last piece in size 38.5.
My Very Galaxy is TTS but in Sobek definitely i should size up .5 size !
I am now more convinced with the Emeraude!
What do you think ladies


----------



## cts900

^^When you hold them, I think "those are nice," when I see them on your foot I think "I L-O-V-E those."  That is a hard call but I am super into that colorway.


----------



## eldebrang

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> Not buying them love... I'm also repeating a mantra that goes something like, "you need a horse more than you need shoes!!"
> 
> HOWEVER, I saw these and almost stopped muttering my mantra!!!
> 
> May I present, the Giuseppe Zanotti "1611" in "cina" (that's the color) --- it's very deep purple, not as blue as my iPhone makes it look. It's also an almost ridiculous $650... I know they're not CL but they're gorgeous.... (wiping drool of my face as we speak!)


These look  amazing on you!! I saw them at NM the other day and fell in love there too. I saw the leopard one and they were GORGEOUS!!!!  Are they as tall as Daffodils and comfortable to walk on? I think $695 for those babies are not bad compared to CL prices...


----------



## bling*lover

^SeDuCTive^ said:


> So, i saw the Burgandy Sobek in Dubai Boutique.
> I think they are Las Vegas Exclusive in the US.
> This shoe is strangely tight !
> It was the last piece in size 38.5.
> My Very Galaxy is TTS but in Sobek definitely i should size up .5 size !
> I am now more convinced with the Emeraude!
> What do you think ladies


 
WOW that burgandy color is absolutely gorgeous! That would be my 2nd fav color in the sobek!


----------



## jenayb

KarenBorter said:


> I love LOVE this boot ... *sigh*
> 
> At Neiman's
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...at000000cat000141cat000149cat000199cat5130731



They will be mine... Oh yes, they will be mine.


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

$650 at Saks 



eldebrang said:


> These look  amazing on you!! I saw them at NM the other day and fell in love there too. I saw the leopard one and they were GORGEOUS!!!!  Are they as tall as Daffodils and comfortable to walk on? I think $695 for those babies are not bad compared to CL prices...


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

I think that's a beautiful color! 



^SeDuCTive^ said:


> So, i saw the Burgandy Sobek in Dubai Boutique.
> I think they are Las Vegas Exclusive in the US.
> This shoe is strangely tight !
> It was the last piece in size 38.5.
> My Very Galaxy is TTS but in Sobek definitely i should size up .5 size !
> I am now more convinced with the Emeraude!
> What do you think ladies




It's gorgeous babe! Can't wait for modeling pics so I can live vicariously through you! (Unless there aren't any and then I hope you can at least send me one so I can drool)


jenaywins said:


> They will be mine... Oh yes, they will be mine.


----------



## eldebrang

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> $650 at Saks




I don't think they are as tall as Daffs right? Were they comfortable?


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

eldebrang said:


> I don't think they are as tall as Daffs right? Were they comfortable?



They're shorter than a Daff but either the same height or slightly taller than the Lady Peep. They're very comfortable - I think the pitch is perfect. Honestly, I really want that shoe. And I want a money tree


----------



## eldebrang

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> They're shorter than a Daff but either the same height or slightly taller than the Lady Peep. They're very comfortable - I think the pitch is perfect. Honestly, I really want that shoe. And I want a money tree




I hope you get a money tree! I am assuming you would share its fruit with us as well  You should get those shoes. They look amazing on you. I feel in love with that color when I saw the  pic of blue suede Daffys. I could not find them anywhere though


----------



## eldebrang

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> They're shorter than a Daff but either the same height or slightly taller than the Lady Peep. They're very comfortable - I think the pitch is perfect. Honestly, I really want that shoe. And I want a money tree




I hope you get a money tree! I am assuming you would share its fruit with us as well  You should get those shoes. They look amazing on you. I feel in love with that color when I saw the  pic of blue suede Daffys. I could not find them anywhere though


----------



## sammix3

Love the color!



^SeDuCTive^ said:


> So, i saw the Burgandy Sobek in Dubai Boutique.
> I think they are Las Vegas Exclusive in the US.
> This shoe is strangely tight !
> It was the last piece in size 38.5.
> My Very Galaxy is TTS but in Sobek definitely i should size up .5 size !
> I am now more convinced with the Emeraude!
> What do you think ladies


----------



## PeepToe

I REALLY am liking those Daf boots! I don't think I could pull off the daf pump....but those boots look insanely hot!


----------



## MadameElle

^SeDuCTive^ said:


> So, i saw the Burgandy Sobek in Dubai Boutique.
> I think they are Las Vegas Exclusive in the US.
> This shoe is strangely tight !
> It was the last piece in size 38.5.
> My Very Galaxy is TTS but in Sobek definitely i should size up .5 size !
> I am now more convinced with the Emeraude!
> What do you think ladies



These are beautiful.  I like the claire de lune also.


----------



## Hipployta

Looking at the Lady Peep in the gold multi on NM.com makes me glad I went for the Jenny instead. That style has really grown on me and the material pops on it.


----------



## NANI1972

^SeDuCTive^ said:


> So, i saw the Burgandy Sobek in Dubai Boutique.
> I think they are Las Vegas Exclusive in the US.
> This shoe is strangely tight !
> It was the last piece in size 38.5.
> My Very Galaxy is TTS but in Sobek definitely i should size up .5 size !
> I am now more convinced with the Emeraude!
> What do you think ladies


 This color is really gorgeous!


----------



## KarenBorter

PeepToe said:


> I REALLY am liking those Daf boots! I don't think I could pull off the daf pump....but those boots look insanely hot!



Yeah ... I wish I had NEVER seen them  LOL


----------



## KarenBorter

MadameElle said:


> These are beautiful.  I like the claire de lune also.



The photos of Claire de Lune do NOT do that shoe justice at all. You have to see it in natural light ... I mean they are BRILLIANT. The colors in the squares are rainbowy ... it's so pretty. I held that shoe at Robertson and was mesmerized (but not enough to sway me into buying) ...


----------



## sammix3

I wish I lived near a CL boutique!

By the way, the chartreuse ron rons - on the e-commerce site the smallest size available is 36, do they come in 35? If yes, where? I prefer to get them from a NM or Saks or Barneys just in case they don't fit


----------



## KarenBorter

sammix3 said:


> *I wish I lived near a CL boutique!
> *
> By the way, the chartreuse ron rons - on the e-commerce site the smallest size available is 36, do they come in 35? If yes, where? I prefer to get them from a NM or Saks or Barneys just in case they don't fit




Hahaha sometimes I wish I didn't ...  :giggles:


----------



## LouboutinNerd

^SeDuCTive^ said:


> So, i saw the Burgandy Sobek in Dubai Boutique.
> I think they are Las Vegas Exclusive in the US.
> This shoe is strangely tight !
> It was the last piece in size 38.5.
> My Very Galaxy is TTS but in Sobek definitely i should size up .5 size !
> I am now more convinced with the Emeraude!
> What do you think ladies


OMG, I freaking ADORE this color - if I weren't on a ban they would be mine!  This is definitely my fav color in the sobeks .  Thanks for posting!


----------



## GCGDanielle

KarenBorter said:


> Hahaha sometimes I wish I didn't ...  :giggles:



DITTO.  I have never left the LV boutique without making a purchase.  I have purchased several pairs based on peoples' reactions to the particular shoe I was trying on.     My best bet is to stay out, but it's so hard!


----------



## PeepToe

KarenBorter said:


> Yeah ... I wish I had NEVER seen them  LOL



Now the question is... Daf or Bianca boot?!?


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

peeptoe said:


> now the question is... Daf or bianca boot?!?



the DAF!


----------



## KarenBorter

PeepToe said:


> Now the question is... Daf or Bianca boot?!?



I think the Daff ... I like the higher platform


----------



## 318Platinum

I will no doubt be on my way to the CL BOutique here in Dallas later on this morning. Sadly, I think I ruined my very first pair of Louboutins, so I need to make a trip to the cobbler here down the walkway from the CL Boutique and PRAY that it can be fixed. :cry: Hopefully, I will NOT pick up a new pair of CLs. I ONLY want the Daffodile in Nude, or the MBB in Nude right now. NOTHING ELSE I am interested in right now. Give me the strength!!!!!!!!!! LOL


----------



## AEGIS

318Platinum said:


> I will no doubt be on my way to the CL BOutique here in Dallas later on this morning. Sadly, I think I ruined my very first pair of Louboutins, so I need to make a trip to the cobbler here down the walkway from the CL Boutique and PRAY that it can be fixed. :cry: Hopefully, I will NOT pick up a new pair of CLs. I ONLY want the Daffodile in Nude, or the *MBB in Nude right now.* NOTHING ELSE I am interested in right now. Give me the strength!!!!!!!!!! LOL




have you tried finding them on sale since the style is on sale now?


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

318Platinum said:


> I will no doubt be on my way to the CL BOutique here in Dallas later on this morning. Sadly, I think I ruined my very first pair of Louboutins, so I need to make a trip to the cobbler here down the walkway from the CL Boutique and PRAY that it can be fixed. :cry: Hopefully, I will NOT pick up a new pair of CLs. I ONLY want the Daffodile in Nude, or the MBB in Nude right now. NOTHING ELSE I am interested in right now. Give me the strength!!!!!!!!!! LOL



what did you do babe? Are you talking about the Biancas?


----------



## 318Platinum

*Aegis* - I sent a few emails out looking for my size in the nude, but no responses yet. I will just get the boutique to do a search when I go in tomorrow.

*SCrazy* - Yes, the Biancas. I went a little Stretch crazy, and I popped the leather just a very tiny bit. i hope it is small enough for them to fix it, but I think when patent leather tears, it's DONE and there's nothing you can do about it. :cry: I haven't even had them for 3 months yet!!!! DH says if it's not fixable, it's just a lesson learned. I didn't even have to stretch it, I just wanted them to be even more loose. I HATE myself every time I think about it. It's very VERY small, so PLEASE pray for me you all. I believe it's a lost cause, but I am PRAYING that it isn't and that it can be completely restored. I got to get some sleep now fellow Loubie Lovers. I really do hope and pray that every thing can be worked out as planned.


----------



## Hipployta

So...if you look at ALL shoes on the e-comm Daffodile doesn't come up...but if you search Daffodile there it is in black kid in a full size run from 35 to 41.5.  I don't know what's up but I ordered a 38. We'll see what happens. 

On another note I just realized last night that they did charge me for those Lady Peeps that weren't in stock...after e-comm told me that they only did an authorization and all was well. REALLY? Annoying!


----------



## sammix3

Oh no!!! Well good cobblers are miracle workers, everything will be ok! 

By the way, when you stop by the boutique, do you mind checking if the boutiques carry the chartreuse ron rons in 35 for me?? I'm too lazy to call... and if they say yes I might end up ordering them when I shouldn't be... yet. lol



318Platinum said:


> *Aegis* - I sent a few emails out looking for my size in the nude, but no responses yet. I will just get the boutique to do a search when I go in tomorrow.
> 
> *SCrazy* - Yes, the Biancas. I went a little Stretch crazy, and I popped the leather just a very tiny bit. i hope it is small enough for them to fix it, but I think when patent leather tears, it's DONE and there's nothing you can do about it. :cry: I haven't even had them for 3 months yet!!!! DH says if it's not fixable, it's just a lesson learned. I didn't even have to stretch it, I just wanted them to be even more loose. I HATE myself every time I think about it. It's very VERY small, so PLEASE pray for me you all. I believe it's a lost cause, but I am PRAYING that it isn't and that it can be completely restored. I got to get some sleep now fellow Loubie Lovers. I really do hope and pray that every thing can be worked out as planned.


----------



## PeepToe

Hipployta said:


> So...if you look at ALL shoes on the e-comm Daffodile doesn't come up...but if you search Daffodile there it is in black kid in a full size run from 35 to 41.5.  I don't know what's up but I ordered a 38. We'll see what happens.
> 
> On another note I just realized last night that they did charge me for those Lady Peeps that weren't in stock...after e-comm told me that they only did an authorization and all was well. REALLY? Annoying!



I think they notify people that are wait listed for the shoe before putting it in all shoes. But then if u do the search you can still find it. I have found a few that way.


----------



## ntntgo

sammix3 said:


> In suede only or regular kid and patent as well?


 
Hi suede is all I've seen so far.  I know that the AD is coming in the patent.


----------



## ntntgo

Need opinions on these 2 shoes.  Keep or return.
The first is the Big Lips Nude Baseball 
The 2nd is the Markesling
Very anxious to get feedback.
TIA


----------



## sammix3

ntntgo said:


> Hi suede is all I've seen so far.  I know that the AD is coming in the patent.



For chartreuse? Do you know where??


----------



## meaghan<3

ntntgo said:


> Need opinions on these 2 shoes.  Keep or return.
> The first is the Big Lips Nude Baseball
> The 2nd is the Markesling
> Very anxious to get feedback.
> TIA




Return the Big Lips Nude Baseball

Keep the Markesling -- These are beautiful!!


----------



## xlovely

ntntgo said:


> Need opinions on these 2 shoes.  Keep or return.
> The first is the Big Lips Nude Baseball
> The 2nd is the Markesling
> Very anxious to get feedback.
> TIA



I tried on the Nude Baseball Big Lips at NM and did not like them, they were not flattering for my leg line and made me look short, so I say pass on those. The girl sitting next to me tried them on too and same thing with her!
I do love the Markesling though, the detailing is gorgeous! Keep that one


----------



## ntntgo

sammix3 said:


> For chartreuse? Do you know where??


 
No, Emeraulde.  They will be available in the European boutiques.  Most likely Selfridges or Harvey Nichols first.  I have them coming from HN as soon as they arrive.


----------



## ntntgo

xlovely said:


> I tried on the Nude Baseball Big Lips at NM and did not like them, they were not flattering for my leg line and made me look short, so I say pass on those. The girl sitting next to me tried them on too and same thing with her!
> I do love the Markesling though, the detailing is gorgeous! Keep that one


 
Really?  You don't think the Markesling makes my feet look fat?  I don't like the way they flare out on the sides.  They should lay flat but everyone that I know that's tried them on says they do the same thing on them.

I agree about the Big Lips.  I got them in black suede too and I think they look stunning.


----------



## KarenBorter

ntntgo said:


> Really?  You don't think the Markesling makes my feet look fat?  I don't like the way they flare out on the sides.  They should lay flat but everyone that I know that's tried them on says they do the same thing on them.
> 
> I agree about the Big Lips.  I got them in black suede too and I think they look stunning.



The black suede Big Lips are ABSOLUTELY gorgeous ... definitely return the other. The Markesling my jury is out. It is a stunning shoe but I agree about the flare, wasn't aware it was that pronounced.


----------



## KarenBorter

ntntgo said:


> Need opinions on these 2 shoes.  Keep or return.
> The first is the Big Lips Nude Baseball
> The 2nd is the Markesling
> Very anxious to get feedback.
> TIA



Okay ... yeah, looking at the Markesling, it does make the foot look super wide especially with the flare (more pronounced at the top). 

Big Lips nude definitely return the Markesling I would be hard pressed to keep if it made my foot look too wide.


----------



## sammix3

ntntgo said:


> No, Emeraulde.  They will be available in the European boutiques.  Most likely Selfridges or Harvey Nichols first.  I have them coming from HN as soon as they arrive.



Ooh! Can't wait to see pics, they sound fabulous! Did you get them in 100 or 140?


----------



## xlovely

ntntgo said:


> Really?  You don't think the Markesling makes my feet look fat?  I don't like the way they flare out on the sides.  They should lay flat but everyone that I know that's tried them on says they do the same thing on them.
> 
> I agree about the Big Lips.  I got them in black suede too and I think they look stunning.



I don't think so, I think they look really cute on, but it definitely looks cuter from the side than the front because you can see the detailing better. Is there anyway you can smoosh them in a way to make the sides lay flatter? I think the black Big Lips are way cuter than the taupe!


----------



## 318Platinum

sammix3 said:


> Oh no!!! Well good cobblers are miracle workers, everything will be ok!
> 
> By the way, when you stop by the boutique, do you mind checking if the boutiques carry the chartreuse ron rons in 35 for me?? I'm too lazy to call... and if they say yes I might end up ordering them when I shouldn't be... yet. lol



Well sadly, they told me that nothing could be done. The cobbler said if they were to do anything to it, it would actually hurt it more than help it, but the good thing is that the leather inside the Bianca isn't damaged, that it is still intact.  I left all three of my Loubies with them, so things could get done to them. We will see what happens. I think since the leather cannot be fixed on my Biancas, i will have future plans in store for them. We will see. :cry: 

As far as your shoe request, *Sammix*, I just left the boutique, but I did just call them and asked about the shoes you're looking for. I was informed that they (*Dallas*) never received or will be receiving the Chartreuse Ron Rons. I asked to do a company-wide search, and she said that there are no 35 not even 35.5 in the company. She did say that the smallest size she sees is on the online boutique showing a 36 if that helps? I hope that I was able to help you in your endeavor. I wish you luck with your search.


----------



## ntntgo

sammix3 said:


> Ooh! Can't wait to see pics, they sound fabulous! Did you get them in 100 or 140?


 
140mm


----------



## gymangel812

Hipployta said:


> So...if you look at ALL shoes on the e-comm Daffodile doesn't come up...but if you search Daffodile there it is in black kid in a full size run from 35 to 41.5.  I don't know what's up but I ordered a 38. We'll see what happens.
> 
> On another note I just realized last night that they did charge me for those Lady Peeps that weren't in stock...after e-comm told me that they only did an authorization and all was well. REALLY? Annoying!



Which lady peeps are you getting?

Does anyone know what colors europe will be getting for the daff?


----------



## karwood

ntntgo said:


> Need opinions on these 2 shoes.  Keep or return.
> The first is the Big Lips Nude Baseball
> The 2nd is the Markesling
> Very anxious to get feedback.
> TIA



I'm confused, I thought the name of the style of the first shoe is *Big Dorcet.* I thought the style pictured is the _Big Lips_:







Anyways, I love the look of the first shoe on you.  I do love the beautiful cut-out details on the Markesling, but I really dislike how the boots look from the front. It appears to make your feet and ankles look wider.


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

ntntgo said:


> Need opinions on these 2 shoes.  Keep or return.
> The first is the Big Lips Nude Baseball
> The 2nd is the Markesling
> Very anxious to get feedback.
> TIA



Hi Nat. 
Honestly, i say return both !
And get the black big lips instead!
Its really up to you but i feel that better selections are coming soon


----------



## Nolia

I believe this is the elusive Red/Oyster Maggie... the red looks kind of dull.  I don't think I'm in love. =( 

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...at000000cat000141cat000149cat000199cat5130731


----------



## gymangel812

Nolia said:


> I believe this is the elusive Red/Oyster Maggie... the red looks kind of dull.  I don't think I'm in love. =(
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...at000000cat000141cat000149cat000199cat5130731



This was discussed a few pages back. We are unsure if it is the red.  I hope not. If it is I will not be getting them.


----------



## sammix3

*Platinum*, thank you for going out of your way to call them and ask for me! The e-commerce site shows 36 only as well, but I think that will be way too big. This is good for my wallet though, but if it's meant to be, they'll show up somewhere. I'm sorry to hear about your shoes, how bad are they?



318Platinum said:


> Well sadly, they told me that nothing could be done. The cobbler said if they were to do anything to it, it would actually hurt it more than help it, but the good thing is that the leather inside the Bianca isn't damaged, that it is still intact.  I left all three of my Loubies with them, so things could get done to them. We will see what happens. I think since the leather cannot be fixed on my Biancas, i will have future plans in store for them. We will see. :cry:
> 
> As far as your shoe request, *Sammix*, I just left the boutique, but I did just call them and asked about the shoes you're looking for. I was informed that they (*Dallas*) never received or will be receiving the Chartreuse Ron Rons. I asked to do a company-wide search, and she said that there are no 35 not even 35.5 in the company. She did say that the smallest size she sees is on the online boutique showing a 36 if that helps? I hope that I was able to help you in your endeavor. I wish you luck with your search.


----------



## ntntgo

karwood said:


> I'm confused, I thought the name of the style of the first shoe was *Big Dorcet.* I thought these were the _Big Lips_:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyways, I love the look of the first shoe on you. I do love the beautiful cut-out details on the Markesling, but I really dislike how the boots look from the front. It appears to make your feet and ankles look wider.


 
Actually, you are half right.  I just looked at the box and they are called just Big Dorcet. Sorry for the confusion.  I'm sick in bed and all these boxes have been arriving over the last couple of days.  So, need to decide what to do.

Thanks for the correction.


----------



## ntntgo

gymangel812 said:


> This was discussed a few pages back. We are unsure if it is the red. I hope not. If it is I will not be getting them.


 

That's it. I saw them in the buy book and that's what they looked like.  Why they are calling it red is beyond me.


----------



## Nolia

ntntgo said:


> That's it. I saw them in the buy book and that's what they looked like.  Why they are calling it red is beyond me.



So have we concluded that it's not red?


----------



## karwood

Nolia said:


> So have we concluded that it's not red?



It's yet TBD. My  guess is these are the Maggie amethyste/oyster and NM.com made an error in the color description


----------



## ntntgo

^SeDuCTive^ said:


> So, i saw the Burgandy Sobek in Dubai Boutique.
> I think they are Las Vegas Exclusive in the US.
> This shoe is strangely tight !
> It was the last piece in size 38.5.
> My Very Galaxy is TTS but in Sobek definitely i should size up .5 size !
> I am now more convinced with the Emeraude!
> What do you think ladies


 
The Sobek in that color is much prettier than the other colors that I've seen but you are so right, they DO NOT fit like the AD.

I found them to be very stiff and uncomfortable.  Plus, I had to size up from my AD size.


----------



## karwood

ntntgo said:


> Actually, you are half right.  I just looked at the box and they are called just Big Dorcet. Sorry for the confusion.  I'm sick in bed and all these boxes have been arriving over the last couple of days.  So, need to decide what to do.
> 
> Thanks for the correction.



Sorry your are sick. I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## gymangel812

ntntgo said:


> That's it. I saw them in the buy book and that's what they looked like.  Why they are calling it red is beyond me.



Wow that sucks. Looks like it will be nude patent or leopard for me.


----------



## ntntgo

Nolia said:


> So have we concluded that it's not red?


 
I'm just telling you what they looked like on the computer screen and called red.

But, Like *K* said, you never know.  Look how what we all saw as Grenadine turned out to be...Bubblegum Pink.

*Carlinha* posted the original pic of those shoes so, maybe she'll chime in as to what she saw as the color listing.


----------



## ntntgo

karwood said:


> Sorry your are sick. I hope you feel better soon.


 
Thanks, *Kar*.  Miss you.


----------



## ntntgo

gymangel812 said:


> Wow that sucks. Looks like it will be nude patent or leopard for me.


 
I'm all over the Anthracite.  Although I did pre-order the nude from NM.  We'll see.  How many nude shoes can one person have?


----------



## AEGIS

ntntgo said:


> Need opinions on these 2 shoes.  Keep or return.
> The first is the Big Lips Nude Baseball
> The 2nd is the Markesling
> Very anxious to get feedback.
> TIA




surprisingly i like the big lips nude baseball most.  i am very surprised that i do.


----------



## sammix3

Oh but they're ALL different. 



ntntgo said:


> I'm all over the Anthracite.  Although I did pre-order the nude from NM.  We'll see.  How many nude shoes can one person have?


----------



## rdgldy

*nat,* first of all, hope you feel better.
secondly, I really like the big dorcet-the baseball finish is beautiful.
I don't love the markesling.


----------



## chacci1

NANI1972 said:


> This color is really gorgeous!





ntntgo said:


> Need opinions on these 2 shoes.  Keep or return.
> The first is the Big Lips Nude Baseball
> The 2nd is the Markesling
> Very anxious to get feedback.
> TIA



Hi Nat.  I vote to return both.  I don't love the contrast with the nude and the black. And then, as far as the markesling. I had both the black leather and the leopard and returned them both!  I absolutely loved them from the side and tried to make them work with so many outfits but couldn't.  In the end, I just really disliked how they made my leg look from the front.  I too felt that it made my leg look chunky. It was weird.  HTH!  Good luck!


----------



## hazeltt

ntntgo said:


> Need opinions on these 2 shoes.  Keep or return.
> The first is the Big Lips Nude Baseball
> The 2nd is the Markesling
> Very anxious to get feedback.
> TIA



Hi Nat! To be honest, I don't like either of them. I would like the Markesling if it wasn't a sling back. It would look better if it was more like a boot. And the taupe/olive colour band on the first shoe makes it look somewhat cheap. I like it in black more.

I hope you feel better soon!


----------



## aoqtpi

ntntgo said:


> Need opinions on these 2 shoes.  Keep or return.
> The first is the Big Lips Nude Baseball
> The 2nd is the Markesling
> Very anxious to get feedback.
> TIA



I'm personally not a fan of either of these, though I _adore_ the black suede Big Dorcet on you!


----------



## ntntgo

aoqtpi said:


> I'm personally not a fan of either of these, though I _adore_ the black suede Big Dorcet on you!


 
I agree and thank all of your for your input.  I value your honest opinions.  I already contacted Shoe Inn, who sent me the Markesling on consignment, that they are coming back and my NM SA that the Big Dorcets are coming back.  

In hindsight, when I ordered the Baseball, they were supposed to come in the style that only has one thick strap accross the front, not a criss cross like the black.  It's just too much.  The black, I definately like better.

Thanks again.  You're the best group.


----------



## ntntgo

sammix3 said:


> Oh but they're ALL different.


 
*sammi*-I keep telling myself the same thing...


----------



## Hipployta

PeepToe said:


> I think they notify people that are wait listed  for the shoe before putting it in all shoes. But then if u do the search  you can still find it. I have found a few that way.



Ahh...well yay! 



ntntgo said:


> Need opinions on these 2 shoes.  Keep or return.
> The first is the Big Lips Nude Baseball
> The 2nd is the Markesling
> Very anxious to get feedback.
> TIA



You have the black Big Lips right...that is WAY better than the nude one. 

As far as the Markesling...the leopard looked cool on the red carpet but it's not something I would actually wear. The peep toe AND sling throws it off. 

I vote return both



gymangel812 said:


> Which lady peeps are you getting?
> 
> Does anyone know what colors europe will be getting for the daff?



Plain ole patent black...and maybe kid if it appears

No clue here on the European colors


----------



## Hipployta

So I am looking at this birthday shoes section on the e-comm and cannot believe that those googly eyeball shoes are $1595...what on earth?


----------



## Clooky001

ntntgo said:


> Need opinions on these 2 shoes.  Keep or return.
> The first is the Big Lips Nude Baseball
> The 2nd is the Markesling
> Very anxious to get feedback.
> TIA



Hi nat 

I'd return them both.  I had the markesling, was in total love with it for about 2 days & then decide that it's an odd shape & does nothing for me so returned it, I also have the BD in black suede & LOVE it.  Return the nude & just get the black much much better, Im not feeling the nude with the dark straps. 
Good luck with your decision  x


----------



## chacci1

Clooky001 said:


> Hi nat
> 
> I'd return them both.  I had the markesling, was in total love with it for about 2 days & then decide that it's an odd shape & does nothing for me so returned it, I also have the BD in black suede & LOVE it.  Return the nude & just get the black much much better, Im not feeling the nude with the dark straps.
> Good luck with your decision  x



Me too clooky!  I did the exact same thing w the markesling!!  I still have to get to a boutique or neimans to try on the big dorcet. But even that one, I only like it in black suede.


----------



## carlinha

ntntgo said:


> Need opinions on these 2 shoes.  Keep or return.
> The first is the Big Lips Nude Baseball
> The 2nd is the Markesling
> Very anxious to get feedback.
> TIA



to be honest, i'd return both babe.  not crazy about how either of them look on you.  you have way hotter shoes!


----------



## Dessye

ntntgo said:


> Need opinions on these 2 shoes.  Keep or return.
> The first is the Big Lips Nude Baseball
> The 2nd is the Markesling
> Very anxious to get feedback.
> TIA



The Big Dorcet looks better in black IMO and I don't like the Markesling as a style in general so I vote return both.

PS. Hope you feel better soon


----------



## BattyBugs

ntntgo said:


> Need opinions on these 2 shoes. Keep or return.
> The first is the Big Lips Nude Baseball
> The 2nd is the Markesling
> Very anxious to get feedback.
> TIA


 
IMHO, Nat, I don't think either pair is as flattering as your other styles. If it were me, I'd return them both.


----------



## BattyBugs

Well, I guess I'm late to the game (rats to having to borrow a computer) & you are sending them both back. Feel better soon!


----------



## cts900

Good choice, *nat*.  Cannot WAIT to see your replacements!


----------



## MadameElle

Nat --- I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## sophinette007

I am late on the party but i have fallen in love with the cosmo python!!! I have loved so much Jeshika and l.a girl cosmo lady peep. Do you know ladies if the yolanda is also available in cosmo python or just the lady peep? Many thanks in advance.


----------



## NANI1972

sophinette007 said:


> I am late on the party but i have fallen in love with the cosmo python!!! I have loved so much Jeshika and l.a girl cosmo lady peep. Do you know ladies if the yolanda is also available in cosmo python or just the lady peep? Many thanks in advance.


 

Yes the Cosmo is available in Yolanda. Do a search for it in the Reference section or even here and you'll find a picture. It comes in two different colors: Graphite and ...sorrrry I can't recall the other one right now.


----------



## sophinette007

NANI1972 said:


> Yes the Cosmo is available in Yolanda. Do a search for it in the Reference section or even here and you'll find a picture. It comes in two different colors: Graphite and ...sorrrry I can't recall the other one right now.



Many Thanks Nani i would love it in antik silver ( the light silver) but i don' t know if it is only available in dark silver or black cosmo.


----------



## NANI1972

sophinette007 said:


> Many Thanks Nani i would love it in antik silver ( the light silver) but i don' t know if it is only available in dark silver or black cosmo.


Here is the one that I posted from Selfridges, I was told by the SA that it was the lighter silver. HTH.

http://forum.purseblog.com/loubouti...-pics-info-only-no-672194-4.html#post19026691


----------



## Alice1979

sophinette007 said:


> Many Thanks Nani i would love it in antik silver ( the light silver) but i don' t know if it is only available in dark silver or black cosmo.


 
AFAIK, only LP will come in the cosmo antik silver. Yolanda comes in cosmo mushio silver and cosmo grafite silver, and there will also be a cosmo mushio silver Ron ron.


----------



## sophinette007

Alice1979 said:


> AFAIK, only LP will come in the cosmo antik silver. Yolanda comes in cosmo mushio silver and cosmo grafite silver, and there will also be a cosmo mushio silver Ron ron.



Thank you so much


----------



## jeshika

sophinette007 said:


> I am late on the party but i have fallen in love with the cosmo python!!! I have loved so much Jeshika and l.a girl cosmo lady peep. Do you know ladies if the yolanda is also available in cosmo python or just the lady peep? Many thanks in advance.



hey i heard my name! they have the yolanda in a similar python. the SA brought it out for me in Paris but it's not the same... the LP python has a pink hue to it but the Yolanda python had a more blackish finish on it. *Soph*, i think you should give the LP a try. I didn't think I could handle it but if you can do the declic 140, these shouldn't be too difficult for u!


----------



## sophinette007

Thanks Jeshika



jeshika said:


> hey i heard my name! they have the yolanda in a similar python. the SA brought it out for me in Paris but it's not the same... the LP python has a pink hue to it but the Yolanda python had a more blackish finish on it. *Soph*, i think you should give the LP a try. I didn't think I could handle it but if you can do the declic 140, these shouldn't be too difficult for u!


----------



## sammix3

What do you ladies think of the vicky booties?


----------



## Dessye

sammix3 said:


> What do you ladies think of the vicky booties?


  I think they're OK but I need to see them modelled first!  They look like they have a pretty steep pitch!


----------



## Dessye

OMG!   $1595?????? 

http://us.christianlouboutin.com/birthday-shoes/deja-vu-patent.html


----------



## sammix3

Dessye said:


> I think they're OK but I need to see them modelled first!  They look like they have a pretty steep pitch!



Hmm you're right about the pitch! Any suggestions on black booties that are simple and classic?


----------



## gymangel812

Dessye said:


> OMG!   $1595??????
> 
> http://us.christianlouboutin.com/birthday-shoes/deja-vu-patent.html



Lol I feel like that would be super easy diy. Not that I want them at all... 

I do kinda want the paw ones though lol.


----------



## AEGIS

Dessye said:


> OMG!   $1595??????
> 
> http://us.christianlouboutin.com/birthday-shoes/deja-vu-patent.html




for that?! it's soooo icky.


----------



## hazeltt

Dessye said:


> OMG!   $1595??????
> 
> http://us.christianlouboutin.com/birthday-shoes/deja-vu-patent.html



Is it wrong to like the name more than the shoe?


----------



## Dessye

sammix3 said:


> Hmm you're right about the pitch! Any suggestions on black booties that are simple and classic?


 
I like the Belle booties.  Those will never go out of style!


----------



## Dessye

gymangel812 said:


> *Lol I feel like that would be super easy diy.* Not that I want them at all...
> 
> I do kinda want the paw ones though lol.


 


The lion paws are kind of cute but to me they are more a work of art than something I'd actually wear....maybe to a halloween party dressed up as a sexy lionness!


----------



## Hipployta

Yeah, the whole birthday shoes section is a fail to me because it's shoes we've seen before or DON'T want to see. I was wondering why no one reacted when I was talking about this shoe. I guess no one else had seen the price tag yet LOL. 

It's  DIY that would cost about $15 so maybe they meant a $15.95 kit 



Dessye said:


> OMG!   $1595??????
> 
> http://us.christianlouboutin.com/birthday-shoes/deja-vu-patent.html


----------



## MadameElle

Dessye said:


> OMG!   $1595??????
> 
> http://us.christianlouboutin.com/birthday-shoes/deja-vu-patent.html



I clicked on this link and now my eyes hurt.  Ouch.


----------



## Clooky001

Dessye said:


> OMG!   $1595??????
> 
> http://us.christianlouboutin.com/birthday-shoes/deja-vu-patent.html



These are scary!!... Why Christian why??? Heheh &#58377;


----------



## KarenBorter

Just saw a pic of the purple lady daffs   (in the pics only thread for this season) ... man what a pretty shoe.


----------



## sophinette007

KarenBorter said:


> Just saw a pic of the purple lady daffs   (in the pics only thread for this season) ... man what a pretty shoe.



I love them too! They are gorgy ans this purple is vibrant!

I wonder in what finitions the madame butterfly pumps will be availble this winter. I guess leopard and purple suede but what more? Any intel? Thanks.


----------



## ntntgo

Hi my enablers,
I need your opinions once again.  I bought the Bambou in the Amethyste Metal Patent but then the HP Amytheste Python Lucidos found their way to my house.  Do I need both of these shoes?  

Really, what I'm asking is, do I need the Bambous?  Because those HPs are going nowhere but in my closet.

TYIA!!!! You know I value your opinions.

The first 2 pics are the HPs the last 2 are the Bambou.


----------



## ntntgo

Hipployta said:


> Yeah, the whole birthday shoes section is a fail to me because it's shoes we've seen before or DON'T want to see. I was wondering why no one reacted when I was talking about this shoe. I guess no one else had seen the price tag yet LOL.
> 
> It's DIY that would cost about $15 so maybe they meant a $15.95 kit


 
*Hipployta*-I love your new Avatar.


----------



## GCGDanielle

ntntgo said:


> Hi my enablers,
> I need your opinions once again.  I bought the Bambou in the Amethyste Metal Patent but then the HP Amytheste Python Lucidos found their way to my house.  Do I need both of these shoes?
> 
> Really, what I'm asking is, do I need the Bambous?  Because those HPs are going nowhere but in my closet.
> 
> TYIA!!!! You know I value your opinions.
> 
> The first 2 pics are the HPs the last 2 are the Bambou.



I'm not a big fan of the Bambous; my vote is return.  The HPs are TDF.


----------



## ntntgo

Dessye said:


> OMG!  $1595??????
> 
> http://us.christianlouboutin.com/birthday-shoes/deja-vu-patent.html


 

Those are ridiculous.  When I first saw them, I thought they were a joke.  I wouldn't give you $15.95 for those.  

Christian needs to do a reality check on who he wants to market to.


----------



## karwood

*New Arrivals at Madison:*

BIANCA BOTTA 140 CALF VIP CUOIO HEEL OYSTER $1495 

BIANCA BOTTA 140 SUEDE ROYAL AFRICA $1495 

FIGURINA BOOTY 140 SUEDE ROYAL PIPER BLACK $1395 

ROCHE MULE 120 SUEDE ROYAL INDIGO $750 

DECOLLETE 868 100 CALF GRAINE BLACK $595 

HELMOUR 100 KID BLACK $595 

GLORIA BOOTY 45 CALF BLACK $1395 

GLORIA PUMP 45 PATENT CALF BLACK $995 

NEO MARS 45 GLITTER MINI GROSGRAIN BLACK $695


----------



## karwood

GCGDanielle said:


> I'm not a big fan of the Bambous; my vote is return.  The HPs are TDF.



ITA w/ *GCGDanielle*! Not a fan of the Bambous, but the HP are definitely keepers.


----------



## KarenBorter

ntntgo said:


> Hi my enablers,
> I need your opinions once again.  I bought the Bambou in the Amethyste Metal Patent but then the HP Amytheste Python Lucidos found their way to my house.  Do I need both of these shoes?
> 
> Really, what I'm asking is, do I need the Bambous?  Because those HPs are going nowhere but in my closet.
> 
> TYIA!!!! You know I value your opinions.
> 
> The first 2 pics are the HPs the last 2 are the Bambou.



The Bambous are lovely ... do you NEED them? Probably not since the HP's are such a gorgeous purple and material ... I say return


----------



## Clooky001

ntntgo said:


> Hi my enablers,
> I need your opinions once again.  I bought the Bambou in the Amethyste Metal Patent but then the HP Amytheste Python Lucidos found their way to my house.  Do I need both of these shoes?
> 
> Really, what I'm asking is, do I need the Bambous?  Because those HPs are going nowhere but in my closet.
> 
> TYIA!!!! You know I value your opinions.
> 
> The first 2 pics are the HPs the last 2 are the Bambou.



I agree with the other ladies, not keen on the bambous buts love your HPs...congrats


----------



## diana

I love the python HPs and would return the bambou.  How much are the HPs?


----------



## laleeza

ntntgo said:


> Hi my enablers,
> I need your opinions once again.  I bought the Bambou in the Amethyste Metal Patent but then the HP Amytheste Python Lucidos found their way to my house.  Do I need both of these shoes?
> 
> Really, what I'm asking is, do I need the Bambous?  Because those HPs are going nowhere but in my closet.
> 
> TYIA!!!! You know I value your opinions.
> 
> The first 2 pics are the HPs the last 2 are the Bambou.



I agree with the other ladies. When you want a purple you'll be grabbing those HPs!


----------



## sammix3

Keep the HP and return the bambou. They're both beautiful but I really don't think you need both.



ntntgo said:


> Hi my enablers,
> I need your opinions once again.  I bought the Bambou in the Amethyste Metal Patent but then the HP Amytheste Python Lucidos found their way to my house.  Do I need both of these shoes?
> 
> Really, what I'm asking is, do I need the Bambous?  Because those HPs are going nowhere but in my closet.
> 
> TYIA!!!! You know I value your opinions.
> 
> The first 2 pics are the HPs the last 2 are the Bambou.


----------



## sammix3

I wouldn't even wear those if you gave me $15.95 to wear them lol




ntntgo said:


> Those are ridiculous.  When I first saw them, I thought they were a joke.  I wouldn't give you $15.95 for those.
> 
> Christian needs to do a reality check on who he wants to market to.


----------



## xlovely

ntntgo said:


> Hi my enablers,
> I need your opinions once again.  I bought the Bambou in the Amethyste Metal Patent but then the HP Amytheste Python Lucidos found their way to my house.  Do I need both of these shoes?
> 
> Really, what I'm asking is, do I need the Bambous?  Because those HPs are going nowhere but in my closet.
> 
> TYIA!!!! You know I value your opinions.
> 
> The first 2 pics are the HPs the last 2 are the Bambou.



Girl you will not be reaching to wear the Bambou's when you have those  HP's in the house!


----------



## LavenderIce

ntntgo said:


> Hi my enablers,
> I need your opinions once again.  I bought the Bambou in the Amethyste Metal Patent but then the HP Amytheste Python Lucidos found their way to my house.  Do I need both of these shoes?
> 
> Really, what I'm asking is, do I need the Bambous?  Because those HPs are going nowhere but in my closet.
> 
> TYIA!!!! You know I value your opinions.
> 
> The first 2 pics are the HPs the last 2 are the Bambou.



I honestly do not think you need both.  I have seen the amethyste python HPs IRL and I know they are unequivocally one of the most beautiful CLs ever made.  The Bambous can go back.  If you really want a pair of Bambous, get them in another color.


----------



## jenayb

ntntgo said:


> Hi my enablers,
> I need your opinions once again.  I bought the Bambou in the Amethyste Metal Patent but then the HP Amytheste Python Lucidos found their way to my house.  Do I need both of these shoes?
> 
> Really, what I'm asking is, do I need the Bambous?  Because those HPs are going nowhere but in my closet.
> 
> TYIA!!!! You know I value your opinions.
> 
> The first 2 pics are the HPs the last 2 are the Bambou.



I also vote to return the Bambou. 

The HP is absolutely breathtaking. If I did not have Purple Lizard VPs, we would be twins... again.


----------



## ntntgo

diana said:


> I love the python HPs and would return the bambou. How much are the HPs?


 
I think with tax, they were like $1205. Too lazy and my back hurts too badly to get up and go look at the receipt.


----------



## ntntgo

Once again, my reliable team on TPF confirmed what I felt.  The Bambous are going back.

Fortunately, I'm finally getting an epidural in my 2 disks on Thurs so, I'll be back in heels on Fri. Yea!!!

Thanks for your comments.  I can always count on you.


----------



## RedBottomLover

ntntgo said:


> I think with tax, they were like $1205. Too lazy and my back hurts too badly to get up and go look at the receipt.


*nat* does the amethyste lucido come in any other style?

BTW I absolutely adore both purchases. I love the Bambou but do you think you'll get as much wear out of them since you have the purple HP's? If not you could always get them in another color because that style looks GORGEOUS on you.


----------



## ntntgo

RedBottomLover said:


> *nat* does the amethyste lucido come in any other style?
> 
> BTW I absolutely adore both purchases. I love the Bambou but do you think you'll get as much wear out of them since you have the purple HP's? If not you could always get them in another color because that style looks GORGEOUS on you.


 
I haven't heard of the amethyste python lucido coming in any other style but that doesn't mean that it doesn't or won't.  I originally had these ordered from Dublin but LV got them first and I couldn't wait so I had to get them now.

I'm thinking that it's possible that they may come in the NP or Bianca.  They made the NP in the Oyster python Lucido that I bought and love, love, love.


----------



## aoqtpi

ntntgo said:


> Hi my enablers,
> I need your opinions once again.  I bought the Bambou in the Amethyste Metal Patent but then the HP Amytheste Python Lucidos found their way to my house.  Do I need both of these shoes?
> 
> Really, what I'm asking is, do I need the Bambous?  Because those HPs are going nowhere but in my closet.
> 
> TYIA!!!! You know I value your opinions.
> 
> The first 2 pics are the HPs the last 2 are the Bambou.



I agree with the other ladies - keep HP, return Bambou 

ETA: Whoops, I see you've already made your decision! Good call


----------



## jeshika

ntntgo said:


> Hi my enablers,
> I need your opinions once again.  I bought the Bambou in the Amethyste Metal Patent but then the HP Amytheste Python Lucidos found their way to my house.  Do I need both of these shoes?
> 
> Really, what I'm asking is, do I need the Bambous?  Because those HPs are going nowhere but in my closet.
> 
> TYIA!!!! You know I value your opinions.
> 
> The first 2 pics are the HPs the last 2 are the Bambou.




mmm, keep the HPs and return the bambous... the bambous are nice but the HPs are glorious on you!


----------



## Alice1979

RedBottomLover said:


> *nat* does the amethyste lucido come in any other style?
> 
> BTW I absolutely adore both purchases. I love the Bambou but do you think you'll get as much wear out of them since you have the purple HP's? If not you could always get them in another color because that style looks GORGEOUS on you.



I'm not Nat, but amethyste python lucido also comes in Pigalle 100 and NP.


----------



## ntntgo

jeshika said:


> mmm, keep the HPs and return the bambous... the bambous are nice but the HPs are glorious on you!


 
WOW, *Jess*, glorious, huh?  I did feel like the shoe Angels sang when I got them.  And they are so very comfortable.  Bambous are going back tomorrow with the gold baseball Big Dorcets.  The Markeslings are already on their way back.


----------



## ntntgo

Alice1979 said:


> I'm not Nat, but amethyste python lucido also comes in Pigalle 100 and NP.


 
I figured that they would probably come in the NP.  Thanks for the info *Alice*.


----------



## jeshika

Alice1979 said:


> I'm not Nat, but amethyste python lucido also comes in Pigalle 100 and NP.


----------



## hazeltt

Alice1979 said:


> I'm not Nat, but amethyste python lucido also comes in Pigalle 100 and NP.



Pigalle 100? I'm on the wait list for the HP but the Pigalle is tempting.


----------



## ntntgo

jeshika said:


> mmm, keep the HPs and return the bambous... the bambous are nice but the HPs are glorious on you!


 
*Jess*, what ADs are those in your Avatar?  It's hard to tell from the front and small pic.  But you know that the AD is my go to shoe.


----------



## hazeltt

ntntgo said:


> WOW, *Jess*, glorious, huh?  I did feel like the shoe Angels sang when I got them.  And they are so very comfortable.  Bambous are going back tomorrow with the gold baseball Big Dorcets.  The Markeslings are already on their way back.



The colour of the HPs are so beautiful! I'm glad you're taking back the Bambous. I like the Bibi more and the thick heel with the open toe just doesn't do it for me. Did you get the HPs in TTS?


----------



## ntntgo

hazeltt said:


> The colour of the HPs are so beautiful! I'm glad you're taking back the Bambous. I like the Bibi more and the thick heel with the open toe just doesn't do it for me. Did you get the HPs in TTS?


 
Hi *hazeltt*
Yep, TTS.  And they fit perfectly.  The more I look at the Bambou, the less I like them.  I just wanted something that purple color so badly.  But, now that I have the HPs, the Bambous are going back.  So glad that I didn't wear them.


----------



## jeshika

ntntgo said:


> WOW, *Jess*, glorious, huh?  I did feel like the shoe Angels sang when I got them.  And they are so very comfortable.  Bambous are going back tomorrow with the gold baseball Big Dorcets.  The Markeslings are already on their way back.



Something like this? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





(couldn't find an angel... found a viking instead)

but seriously, they look so great on you!


----------



## jeshika

ntntgo said:


> *Jess*, what ADs are those in your Avatar?  It's hard to tell from the front and small pic.  But you know that the AD is my go to shoe.



those are the cosmo python LPs. 





I am still learning to walk in them... but i love them so...  i didn't intend to buy them when i walked in the store... but when i got them on my feet... as they say, the rest is history!


----------



## cts900

ntntgo said:


> I think with tax, they were like $1205. Too lazy and my back hurts too badly to get up and go look at the receipt.



I hope you feel much better after Thursday, *nat*.  Your price looks right to me, $1135 plus state tax.

I think you made the right choice.  Everything is always heavenly on you but I agree that you will always reach for those HPs .


----------



## hazeltt

ntntgo said:


> Hi *hazeltt*
> Yep, TTS.  And they fit perfectly.  The more I look at the Bambou, the less I like them.  I just wanted something that purple color so badly.  But, now that I have the HPs, the Bambous are going back.  So glad that I didn't wear them.



The Amethyste in patent is a gorgeous colour but I don't think it can compare to the python. I was ready to pounce on the Biancas until I found out about the HPs...and now the Pigalles.


----------



## Dessye

ntntgo said:


> Hi my enablers,
> I need your opinions once again. I bought the Bambou in the Amethyste Metal Patent but then the HP Amytheste Python Lucidos found their way to my house. Do I need both of these shoes?
> 
> Really, what I'm asking is, do I need the Bambous? Because those HPs are going nowhere but in my closet.
> 
> TYIA!!!! You know I value your opinions.
> 
> The first 2 pics are the HPs the last 2 are the Bambou.


 
My GOD, those python HPs look *AMAZING* on you!!!   I'm not a big fan of the Bambou although I love the amethyste patent.


----------



## Hipployta

ntntgo said:


> *Hipployta*-I love your new Avatar.



Thank you!


----------



## regeens

ntntgo said:


> Hi my enablers,
> I need your opinions once again. I bought the Bambou in the Amethyste Metal Patent but then the HP Amytheste Python Lucidos found their way to my house. Do I need both of these shoes?
> 
> Really, what I'm asking is, do I need the Bambous? Because those HPs are going nowhere but in my closet.
> 
> TYIA!!!! You know I value your opinions.
> 
> The first 2 pics are the HPs the last 2 are the Bambou.


 
*Nat*, my heart belongs to the HP Amethyste Python. The Bambou is pretty but doesn't come close to the HPs. Good luck with your decision.


----------



## rdgldy

*Nat*, definitely agree about the HP Amethyste Python.  They are breathtaking! Sadly, the Bambous pale in comparison.


----------



## NANI1972

RedBottomLover said:


> *nat* does the amethyste lucido come in any other style?
> 
> BTW I absolutely adore both purchases. I love the Bambou but do you think you'll get as much wear out of them since you have the purple HP's? If not you could always get them in another color because that style looks GORGEOUS on you.


Nat definitely agree keep the the Amethyste HPs!


----------



## Dessye

Not sure where to put this, but Barney's online has a pair of Black Mago 140, size 40.5, but not on sale:

http://www.barneys.com/Mago/501107862,default,pd.html


----------



## anniethecat

Nat...gotta keep the HP's...they are TDF!


----------



## MadameElle

ntntgo said:


> Hi my enablers,
> I need your opinions once again.  I bought the Bambou in the Amethyste Metal Patent but then the HP Amytheste Python Lucidos found their way to my house.  Do I need both of these shoes?
> 
> Really, what I'm asking is, do I need the Bambous?  Because those HPs are going nowhere but in my closet.
> 
> TYIA!!!! You know I value your opinions.
> 
> The first 2 pics are the HPs the last 2 are the Bambou.



I love your HP python lucido in amethyste-my vote is for the HP python.

Edit:  Just saw your post about sending the bambou back.


----------



## sophinette007

ntntgo said:


> Hi my enablers,
> I need your opinions once again.  I bought the Bambou in the Amethyste Metal Patent but then the HP Amytheste Python Lucidos found their way to my house.  Do I need both of these shoes?
> 
> Really, what I'm asking is, do I need the Bambous?  Because those HPs are going nowhere but in my closet.
> 
> TYIA!!!! You know I value your opinions.
> 
> The first 2 pics are the HPs the last 2 are the Bambou.


 
Another vote for the HP, the precious material and the vibrant purple color are perfect on this style.


----------



## SassySarah

ntntgo said:


> Hi my enablers,
> I need your opinions once again.  I bought the Bambou in the Amethyste Metal Patent but then the HP Amytheste Python Lucidos found their way to my house.  Do I need both of these shoes?
> 
> Really, what I'm asking is, do I need the Bambous?  Because those HPs are going nowhere but in my closet.
> 
> TYIA!!!! You know I value your opinions.
> 
> The first 2 pics are the HPs the last 2 are the Bambou.



I absolutely  both and I think they are two different shoes since one is patent and one is exotic.  I too have the Amethyst Python HP and the Amethyst Patent Bianca.  I thought I would get rid of the Biancas since I got the Python but I feel like they each have a need and occasion.  For example when I was at a concert the other night wearing my Amethyst Patents and an idiot a few rows behind us got into a fight and a beer flew up and spilled down my back side and onto my shoes!!!  At least I was wearing patent I told myself.  

I also am a lover of all thing *purple* so maybe my reasoning is not the most rationale.  And I do love the Bambou style as well!


----------



## pixiesparkle

Alice1979 said:


> I'm not Nat, but amethyste python lucido also comes in Pigalle 100 and NP.


Thanks for the info *Alice*..the HP amethyste python lucido is breathtaking but I imagine the Pigalle amethyste python will be equally yummy~~ 

Do you know which European boutiques will be receiving the Pigalle 100 Amethyste Python Lucido? TIA!!



ntntgo said:


> I haven't heard of the amethyste python lucido coming in any other style but that doesn't mean that it doesn't or won't.  I originally had these ordered from Dublin but LV got them first and I couldn't wait so I had to get them now.
> 
> I'm thinking that it's possible that they may come in the NP or Bianca.  They made the NP in the Oyster python Lucido that I bought and love, love, love.


The amethyste python HPs look fab on you *Nat*!!


----------



## PetitColibri

just in case someone is interrested, the Lux ultra violet are back on sale on European NAP in size 37 ! -40%


----------



## sammix3

Does anyone know how the emerald suede looks IRL? I'm comparing the VP from our reference library and the stock pic from NM for Miss Clich. Which color does it resemble more?


----------



## Alice1979

pixiesparkle said:


> Thanks for the info *Alice*..the HP amethyste python lucido is breathtaking but I imagine the Pigalle amethyste python will be equally yummy~~
> 
> Do you know which European boutiques will be receiving the Pigalle 100 Amethyste Python Lucido? TIA!!
> 
> 
> The amethyste python HPs look fab on you *Nat*!!



Amethyste python Pigalle 100 is exclusive to LV in the US, and I think in EU St Honore and Grenelle boutiques will receive them.


----------



## anniethecat

PetitColibri said:


> just in case someone is interrested, the Lux ultra violet are back on sale on European NAP in size 37 ! -40%


 

Can you order fromn Euro NAP in US?


----------



## NANI1972

anniethecat said:


> Can you order fromn Euro NAP in US?


 Yes, but you wil likely incure duty fees.


----------



## jeshika

anniethecat said:


> Can you order fromn Euro NAP in US?



Yes. They take out the VAT when they ship it out via DHL but the shipping fee includes customs fees, so it can get expensive.


----------



## LavenderIce

sammix3 said:


> Does anyone know how the emerald suede looks IRL? I'm comparing the VP from our reference library and the stock pic from NM for Miss Clich. Which color does it resemble more?



The NM stock pic almost makes it look like jade.  The emerald green VP is darker than the NM stock pic.  If you've seen the emerald satin, it's darker and richer.  This is the emerald suede VP from Shoe In.


----------



## anniethecat

jeshika said:


> Yes. They take out the VAT when they ship it out via DHL but the shipping fee includes customs fees, so it can get expensive.


 
Ok, stupid question...what is VAT?


----------



## sammix3

LavenderIce said:


> The NM stock pic almost makes it look like jade.  The emerald green VP is darker than the NM stock pic.  If you've seen the emerald satin, it's darker and richer.  This is the emerald suede VP from Shoe In.



Thanks Lavender! Would you say the pic you posted is a pretty good representation of it? I think I've seen the emerald satin but I don't quite remember.


----------



## jeshika

anniethecat said:


> Ok, stupid question...what is VAT?



Value Added Tax - their sales tax essentially


----------



## anniethecat

jeshika said:


> Value Added Tax - their sales tax essentially


 

Thanks jeshika!


----------



## BattyBugs

I love the Amethyste Python HPs. As a matter of fact, I need to run into the boutique after we get home this week and pick them up.


----------



## karwood

Maggie leopard/black nappa available for pre-order at NM.com:

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...000141cat000149cat000199cat5130731cat39620738


----------



## Redsolecollect

Please please please sisters, if you know where I can find a black patent super dombasle in a size 37.5 or 38 let me know PM me please!


----------



## jeshika

Can someone please tell me about these rouge metal altadamas? 

credit: passionlouboutin.blogspot.com


----------



## sammix3

jeshika said:


> Can someone please tell me about these rouge metal altadamas?
> 
> credit: passionlouboutin.blogspot.com



BEAUTIFUL color!!! Omg do you know what other styles it'll come in?


----------



## jeshika

sammix3 said:


> BEAUTIFUL color!!! Omg do you know what other styles it'll come in?



Bianca, Elisa and Simple are the 3 I've seen. In the past they've come in the Miss Boxe Wedge and the archdiscos ... not sure what else.


----------



## pixiesparkle

Alice1979 said:


> Amethyste python Pigalle 100 is exclusive to LV in the US, and I think in EU St Honore and Grenelle boutiques will receive them.


Thanks Alice! I'll try emailing St.Honore and Grenelle. 

On a side note, Brown Thomas in Dublin has the Pigalle 100 in red eel and HongKong boutique has the MBP 100 crystal python and Yolanda in python (I think greyish colour) if anyone is interested!


----------



## sammix3

jeshika said:


> Bianca, Elisa and Simple are the 3 I've seen. In the past they've come in the Miss Boxe Wedge and the archdiscos ... not sure what else.



Regular simple or new simple?


----------



## sammix3

pixiesparkle said:


> Thanks Alice! I'll try emailing St.Honore and Grenelle.
> 
> On a side note, Brown Thomas in Dublin has the Pigalle 100 in red eel and HongKong boutique has the MBP 100 crystal python and Yolanda in python (I think greyish colour) if anyone is interested!



MBP 100 crystal python  I have relatives that live in HK but they would think I'm crazy if they knew how much I'm spending!


----------



## pixiesparkle

sammix3 said:


> MBP 100 crystal python  I have relatives that live in HK but they would think I'm crazy if they knew how much I'm spending!


lol..maybe you could say that you're helping a friend, not for your 
and apparently they're 13000HKD..works out to be around 1600+USD


----------



## jeshika

sammix3 said:


> Regular simple or new simple?



I've only seen regular. You can email CL customer service to see if they are coming in other styles.


----------



## sammix3

pixiesparkle said:


> lol..maybe you could say that you're helping a friend, not for your
> and apparently they're 13000HKD..works out to be around 1600+USD



That's 2 pairs of "cheaper" CLs!


----------



## sakura

jeshika said:


> Can someone please tell me about these rouge metal altadamas?
> 
> credit: passionlouboutin.blogspot.com



Available at the original Vegas boutique and Miami.


----------



## sakura

sammix3 said:


> BEAUTIFUL color!!! Omg do you know what other styles it'll come in?



For the current season:

-Altadama 140
-Bianca 140
-Burlina 120
-Elisa 100
-Prorata 90 
-Simple Pump 100
-Simple Pump 70


----------



## melialuvs2shop

sakura said:


> For the current season:
> 
> -Altadama 140
> -Bianca 140
> -Burlina 120
> -Elisa 100
> -Prorata 90
> -Simple Pump 100
> -Simple Pump 70




is this the same rouge metal patent that the biancas came in a few seasons ago?



tia


----------



## sakura

melialuvs2shop said:


> is this the same rouge metal patent that the biancas came in a few seasons ago?
> 
> 
> 
> tia



Yes, it is.


----------



## karwood

*New arrivals at Madison:

DAF BOOTY 160 CALF VIP BLACK $1295

DAFFODILE 160 KID BLACK $995

BIANCA 140 PATENT CALF NUDE $795

BIANCA 140 PATENT CALF BLACK $795

BIANCA 140 KID BLACK $795

BIBI 140 SUEDE ROYAL BLACK $795

PIGALLE SPIKES 120 NAPPA BLACK $1095

HYPER PRIVE 120 PATENT CALF NUDE $795

HYPER PRIVE 120 PATENT CALF BLACK $795

VERY PRIVE 120 PATENT CALF BLACK $795*


----------



## Star86doll

Anyone knows if those black velvet heel winter trash have arrive in UK boutique yet?


----------



## jeshika

sakura said:


> Available at the original Vegas boutique and Miami.



thanks *sakura*!


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

Star86doll said:


> Anyone knows if those black velvet heel winter trash have arrive in UK boutique yet?



Yes, i think Motcomb st, Boutique has them.
HTH ..


----------



## jenayb

sakura said:


> Available at the original Vegas boutique and Miami.


 
.... Currently... Available?


----------



## aoqtpi

Black patent VP or HP? Hrrmm, decisions, decisions


----------



## Alice1979

rouge metal patent AD...


----------



## LavenderIce

jenaywins said:


> .... Currently... Available?



I saw them at the Palazzo when I was there on Monday.


----------



## rdgldy

The ADs are amazing!! I adore that color. I had the new helmuts in this, but I could just not get them to be comfy, and had to sell them.


----------



## indi3r4

ohhh rouge  been lusting for that color since i let go my rouge bianca by mistake  and now it comes in one of the most comfortable style, AD?! I want!!


----------



## jenayb

LavenderIce said:


> I saw them at the Palazzo when I was there on Monday.


 
 

Thank you hon. 



rdgldy said:


> The ADs are amazing!! I adore that color. I had the new helmuts in this, but I could just not get them to be comfy, and had to sell them.


 
I agree... Love this style in the Rouge.


----------



## sammix3

jenaywins said:


> Thank you hon.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree... Love this style in the Rouge.



I smell a reveal coming soon


----------



## jenayb

sammix3 said:


> I smell a reveal coming soon


 
Lol!


----------



## Dessye

aoqtpi said:


> Black patent VP or HP? Hrrmm, decisions, decisions


 
VP!  More versatile IMO


----------



## Dessye

Wow, those ADs are gorgeous indeed....but I'm so proud of myself: I don't need them!!


----------



## hazeltt

jeshika said:


> Can someone please tell me about these rouge metal altadamas?
> 
> credit: passionlouboutin.blogspot.com



 This colour looks delish in ADs.



sakura said:


> For the current season:
> 
> -Altadama 140
> -Bianca 140
> -Burlina 120
> -Elisa 100
> -Prorata 90
> -Simple Pump 100
> -Simple Pump 70



Thanks for the intel! 



aoqtpi said:


> Black patent VP or HP? Hrrmm, decisions, decisions



I say HPs because you already have the VPs in nude and framboise, if I'm correct? hth!


----------



## Clooky001

Star86doll said:


> Anyone knows if those black velvet heel winter trash have arrive in UK boutique yet?



Hey star - yep they sure have I got mine a few days ago  
HNs have them.


----------



## cts900

Ooooooo, I tried on the rouge metal patent ADs at the Palazzo and they were TDF incredible. _ Incredible_ (still soooooo sad I missed *Lav*....).


----------



## jenayb

cts900 said:


> Ooooooo, I tried on the rouge metal patent ADs at the Palazzo and they were TDF incredible. _ Incredible_ (still soooooo sad I missed *Lav*....).


----------



## jenayb

Just wanted to quickly share some crappy mod pics. 

Kasha 150

















I didn't even know this existed until I saw it today...

Mrs 120


----------



## BlondeBarbie

Ooo, I love that last one!


----------



## KarenBorter

my Amethyste Patent Bianca's arrive yesterday (in size 37) and they fit, right foot is larger fit due to my smaller foot but the left is perfect. No reveal yet. Got word that my Maggie should be here next week or so


----------



## jenayb

BlondeBarbie said:


> Ooo, I love that last one!


 
It's at our Barneys!!


----------



## Dessye

KarenBorter said:


> my Amethyste Patent Bianca's arrive yesterday (in size 37) and they fit, right foot is larger fit due to my smaller foot but the left is perfect. No reveal yet. Got word that my Maggie should be here next week or so


----------



## KarenBorter

Dessye said:


>



I was sad yesterday cuz I had to put my boy kitty in the vet, he's hopefully going to be okay but he was really super sick. Getting the shoes was nice but I wasn't as happy as I could have been had he been home too. Double reveal when the Maggies come in along with a collection thread. New photos of all shoes and new Modeling shots


----------



## BlondeBarbie

jenaywins said:


> It's at our Barneys!!


 

Shhh! Don't tell me that!! lol 

And when did it come in cause I was just there yesterday & didn't see it??


----------



## KarenBorter

side note: I will NEVER QUESTION my Bianca size again ... 37 it is.

another side note: The amethyste is still IN STOCK on ecommerce in most sizes


----------



## jenayb

BlondeBarbie said:


> Shhh! Don't tell me that!! lol
> 
> And when did it come in cause I was just there yesterday & didn't see it??


 
There is NO way that they all sold out in like a week!


----------



## Dessye

KarenBorter said:


> I was sad yesterday cuz I had to put my boy kitty in the vet, he's hopefully going to be okay but he was really super sick. Getting the shoes was nice but I wasn't as happy as I could have been had he been home too. Double reveal when the Maggies come in along with a collection thread. New photos of all shoes and new Modeling shots


 
Oh, I'm so sorry to hear about boy kitty   Well, hopefully he gets well soon   I love my girl kitty to bits!


----------



## KarenBorter

Dessye said:


> Oh, I'm so sorry to hear about boy kitty   Well, hopefully he gets well soon   I love my girl kitty to bits!


Thank you honey ... going to see him today. 

I posted a pic of the shoes in the new shoes thread for Juicy. She's new to Bianca's and was  ing to see them


----------



## karwood

Available for pre-order at Saks.com:

Volpi : http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...tian+Louboutin&N=1837+306418075&bmUID=j4zwu3H








N.299 :http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...tian+Louboutin&N=1837+306418075&bmUID=j4zwpIb


----------



## Alice1979

Now why is saks' No299 $100 more than the eCommerse? As far as I can tell, they're both ws. I think saks needs to get the price and fact straight


----------



## Miss_Q

Can someone please tell me which boutiques are carrying Amethyste Python HPs. Thanks!


----------



## sakura

Miss_Q said:


> Can someone please tell me which boutiques are carrying Amethyste Python HPs. Thanks!



I believe Dallas and both Vegas boutiques have them.


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

sakura said:


> I believe Dallas and both Vegas boutiques have them.


 
uhoh I'll be in Vegas in 10 days


----------



## NANI1972

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> uhoh I'll be in Vegas in 10 days


  I don't know if you will be able to resist! They are gorgeous IRL!


----------



## sammix3

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> uhoh I'll be in Vegas in 10 days



Please report back and pics would be great!


----------



## chanel*liz

i called miami boutique and they said  they aren't getting the indigo/navy maggie in 160 till september.. is this true for all boutiques ?


----------



## karwood

chanel*liz said:


> i called miami boutique and they said  they aren't getting the indigo/navy maggie in 160 till september.. is this true for all boutiques ?



The Maggies 160 have arrived at Madison today. I'm still trying to get info on which of the color combos have arrived. Call and ask for Jeffrey.


----------



## KarenBorter

The Maggies are starting to arrive at boutiques. They were shipped out last week (a little bird told me LOL)


----------



## karwood

karwood said:


> The Maggies 160 have arrived at Madison today.* I'm still trying to get info on which of the color combos have arrived*. Call and ask for Jeffrey.



 Updated: They got the  black/black and the leopard/black


----------



## Alice1979

karwood said:


> Updated: They got the black/black and the leopard/black


 
Hi kar, are both blk/blk and leopard/blk 160 hh? TIA!


----------



## karwood

Alice1979 said:


> Hi kar, are both blk/blk and leopard/blk 160 hh? TIA!



yes


----------



## chanel*liz

karwood said:


> Updated: They got the black/black and the leopard/black


----------



## Alice1979

karwood said:


> yes


 
Thank you!


----------



## AEGIS

maybe i should hop on the black/black maggie train..... there are so many maggie options

wait those are 160? nm. can't do it.


----------



## gymangel812

Madison called me about the leopard maggies but I think I will pass until I see more pics and I would rather have the 140am plus I would like if I could return them.


----------



## KarenBorter

gymangel812 said:


> Madison called me about the leopard maggies but I think I will pass until I see more pics and I would rather have the 140am plus I would like if I could return them.


 
I know Robertson is getting that colorway in the 140mm but I also know there is an existing wait list there for that shoe. You may want to call them and ask to be put on it.


----------



## gymangel812

KarenBorter said:


> I know Robertson is getting that colorway in the 140mm but I also know there is an existing wait list there for that shoe. You may want to call them and ask to be put on it.


i'm already on the waitlist on the e-commerce site (where i can return for a refund). thanks though!


----------



## ChocoAvantGarde

AEGIS said:


> maybe i should hop on the black/black maggie train..... there are so many maggie options
> 
> wait those are 160? nm. can't do it.


 

lmao @ can't do it. I literally just had the same thought. I'll just wait down here on solid ground while you 160 chicks have all the fun...


----------



## BattyBugs

I have something amethyste to reveal, but they are at the cobbler's getting vibrams.


----------



## vuittongirl82

Does anybody have any idea when the F/W 2011 watersnake shoes collection is expected to arrive in U.S?


----------



## SassySarah

BattyBugs said:


> I have something amethyste to reveal, but they are at the cobbler's getting vibrams.



Me too!  I have a feeling we're shoe twins


----------



## sulawgirl

Does anyone know what stores, besides Nordstrom, will be getting the Daff Booty in both the black and in the leopard? If so, any idea when? Please and thank you!!


----------



## KarenBorter

battybugs said:


> i have something amethyste to reveal, but they are at the cobbler's getting vibrams.



omg ... Did you?!


----------



## MDM

karwood said:


> *New arrivals at Madison:
> 
> DAF BOOTY 160 CALF VIP BLACK $1295
> 
> DAFFODILE 160 KID BLACK $995
> 
> BIANCA 140 PATENT CALF NUDE $795
> 
> BIANCA 140 PATENT CALF BLACK $795
> 
> BIANCA 140 KID BLACK $795
> 
> BIBI 140 SUEDE ROYAL BLACK $795
> 
> PIGALLE SPIKES 120 NAPPA BLACK $1095
> 
> HYPER PRIVE 120 PATENT CALF NUDE $795
> 
> HYPER PRIVE 120 PATENT CALF BLACK $795
> 
> VERY PRIVE 120 PATENT CALF BLACK $795*



A huge  to *Karwood* for this.  
I eventually ended up hating how my nude VPs looked on my feet, but I refused to let them go.  
Now thanks to you, I can!  I was thisclose from SOing a nude HP - I had no idea they were even coming out.   

They are the exact shade of nude (as my VPs), but these HPs fit like a dream!  *Karwood*, I cannot thank you enough!


----------



## Hipployta

Umm...the black/black Maggie are $995 at Madison for 160???  YAY!

VERY RICHE 120 SUEDE BURMA AURORA BOREALE $3695

FIFI STRASS 100 SUEDE BURMA HEMATITE $3295

MAGGIE 160 PONY LEOPARD MINI CHAD KID LEOPARD $1095

MAGGIE 160 SUEDE ROYAL KID BLACK $995

LADY PEEP 150 BASEBALL GOLD $895

LADY PEEP 150 PATENT CALF BLACK $895

LADY PEEP 150 PATENT CALF NUDE $895

ROLANDO 120 KID BLACK $695

ROLANDO 120 PATENT CALF BLACK $695

ROLANDO 120 PATENT CALF NUDE $695

DECOLLETE 868 100 PATENT CALF NUDE $625

SIMPLE PUMP 100 KID BLACK $595

SIMPLE PUMP 70 KID BLACK $595

YOU YOU 45 PATENT CALF BLACK $595

YOU YOU 45 PATENT CALF NUDE $595


----------



## gymangel812

Yeah maggies went up in retail for this season. Guess they are taking advantage of the maggie popularity.


Hipployta said:


> Umm...the black/black Maggie are $995 at Madison for 160???  YAY!
> 
> VERY RICHE 120 SUEDE BURMA AURORA BOREALE $3695
> 
> FIFI STRASS 100 SUEDE BURMA HEMATITE $3295
> 
> MAGGIE 160 PONY LEOPARD MINI CHAD KID LEOPARD $1095
> 
> MAGGIE 160 SUEDE ROYAL KID BLACK $995
> 
> LADY PEEP 150 BASEBALL GOLD $895
> 
> LADY PEEP 150 PATENT CALF BLACK $895
> 
> LADY PEEP 150 PATENT CALF NUDE $895
> 
> ROLANDO 120 KID BLACK $695
> 
> ROLANDO 120 PATENT CALF BLACK $695
> 
> ROLANDO 120 PATENT CALF NUDE $695
> 
> DECOLLETE 868 100 PATENT CALF NUDE $625
> 
> SIMPLE PUMP 100 KID BLACK $595
> 
> SIMPLE PUMP 70 KID BLACK $595
> 
> YOU YOU 45 PATENT CALF BLACK $595
> 
> YOU YOU 45 PATENT CALF NUDE $595


----------



## gymangel812

I guess my leopard maggies are in but should I get the leopard or nude ones? I have no nude our leotard shoes... But the leopard are 100$ more.


----------



## PeepToe

gymangel812 said:


> I guess my leopard maggies are in but should I get the leopard or nude ones? I have no nude our leotard shoes... But the leopard are 100$ more.


Are the nude in anywhere yet?


----------



## gymangel812

PeepToe said:


> Are the nude in anywhere yet?



Not that I know of. No pics of them either that I have seen


----------



## KarenBorter

Huh ... the Leopard/Black Maggie 160mm and the 140mm are the same price. Crazy. You would think they would be less for the 140 ...


----------



## KarenBorter

gymangel812 said:


> I guess my leopard maggies are in but should I get the leopard or nude ones? I have no nude our leotard shoes... But the leopard are 100$ more.



In at ecommerce or in store?!


----------



## gymangel812

KarenBorter said:


> In at ecommerce or in store?!


ecommerce. i was on the waiting list.


----------



## KarenBorter

gymangel812 said:


> ecommerce. i was on the waiting list.



I should call Robertson and see if they have arrived. I could use another pair this week LOL


----------



## KarenBorter

Mkay ... I called. Waiting for a call back. May be doing a collection thread this weekend *wink*


----------



## jenayb

KarenBorter said:


> Huh ... the Leopard/Black Maggie 160mm and the 140mm are the same price. Crazy. You would think they would be less for the 140 ...


 
They wouldn't be lower -- it's pretty much the same amount of material.


----------



## KarenBorter

jenaywins said:


> They wouldn't be lower -- it's pretty much the same amount of material.



Yeah, I suppose less then an inch wouldn't warrant a price drop heh. 

Hopefully picking mine up today or tomorrow ... depends. I kinda wanna get home to check on my recovering cat. I have waited this long I can wait 1 more day.


----------



## jenayb

KarenBorter said:


> Yeah, I suppose less then an inch wouldn't warrant a price drop heh.
> 
> Hopefully picking mine up today or tomorrow ... depends. I kinda wanna get home to check on my recovering cat. I have waited this long I can wait 1 more day.


 


Kiss your baby when you get him/her home. I love kitties so very much.


----------



## KarenBorter

jenaywins said:


> Kiss your baby when you get him/her home. I love kitties so very much.



I will Jenay thank you ... he was so sick. Dehydrated and needed a blood transfusion. We are treating for blood parasites and I just want to make sure he eats and is on a schedule for eating. Rather then feeding once a day I am going to feed gushy food twice a day need that red blood cell count to go up. They ruled out leukemia and FIV so that's good news. 

I talked to my S/A and you ladies will see a "live" Maggie tomorrow afternoon  Just not sure if it will be a 37 or a 37.5 yet. I will report on size too.


----------



## jenayb

^^ Bless his little heart. 


Well, so I tried on the Leopard Markesling today. It is... Wow. Amazing. Super comfy. Anyhoo, there are still a few sizes at NM Scottsdale Fashion Square. (480) 990-2100 Ask for Sascha.


----------



## KarenBorter

jenaywins said:


> ^^ Bless his little heart.
> 
> 
> Well, so I tried on the Leopard Markesling today. It is... Wow. Amazing. Super comfy. Anyhoo, there are still a few sizes at NM Scottsdale Fashion Square. (480) 990-2100 Ask for Sascha.



Oooooo I saw that shoe at Robertson ... super lovely in person. This style is comfy eh? Did you buy it or just try it?


----------



## jenayb

KarenBorter said:


> Oooooo I saw that shoe at Robertson ... super lovely in person. This style is comfy eh? Did you buy it or just try it?


 
My SA did not have a 38 so I have to order them in.


----------



## gymangel812

KarenBorter said:


> I will Jenay thank you ... he was so sick. Dehydrated and needed a blood transfusion. We are treating for blood parasites and I just want to make sure he eats and is on a schedule for eating. Rather then feeding once a day I am going to feed gushy food twice a day need that red blood cell count to go up. They ruled out leukemia and FIV so that's good news.
> 
> I talked to my S/A and you ladies will see a "live" Maggie tomorrow afternoon  Just not sure if it will be a 37 or a 37.5 yet. I will report on size too.


are you getting the 140s? if so can you PM me when you know what size you are getting? also, post pics!!!

hope your kitty is ok! i grew up with lots of kitties (can't have them now due to dogs) and know how scary health problems can be.


----------



## KarenBorter

gymangel812 said:


> are you getting the 140s? if so can you PM me when you know what size you are getting? also, post pics!!!
> 
> hope your kitty is ok! i grew up with lots of kitties (can't have them now due to dogs) and know how scary health problems can be.



Yeah, I am getting the 140's and will certainly post pics if I end up getting them. This is a shoe that I fell in love with months ago when I first saw pics filtering out. The stock pics I have seen of them have left me wondering if I will love them as much when I see them in person HOWEVER the leopard pony hair this season is dark and I like that it's the gold toe cap I am "iffy" about. I have heard they fit similar to the Mago and I took a 37.5 in that but have been sock stuff/stretching the toe box since I bought them. They are FINALLY loose. I know the pony hair won't stretch like that so had the 2 sizes put aside. My Bianca size is a solid 37 but that doesn't mean anything. 

I know people are anxious to see this shoe "in the wild" as it were so I will make sure to take a couple pics tomorrow to throw up here.


----------



## gymangel812

KarenBorter said:


> Yeah, I am getting the 140's and will certainly post pics if I end up getting them. This is a shoe that I fell in love with months ago when I first saw pics filtering out. The stock pics I have seen of them have left me wondering if I will love them as much when I see them in person HOWEVER the leopard pony hair this season is dark and I like that it's the gold toe cap I am "iffy" about. I have heard they fit similar to the Mago and I took a 37.5 in that but have been sock stuff/stretching the toe box since I bought them. They are FINALLY loose. I know the pony hair won't stretch like that so had the 2 sizes put aside. My Bianca size is a solid 37 but that doesn't mean anything.
> 
> I know people are anxious to see this shoe "in the wild" as it were so I will make sure to take a couple pics tomorrow to throw up here.


that is exactly why i am on the fence about them. i thought i had to have them when i heard about them first but saw some pics and am now iffy.


----------



## sakura

KarenBorter said:


> Yeah, I am getting the 140's and will certainly post pics if I end up getting them. This is a shoe that I fell in love with months ago when I first saw pics filtering out. The stock pics I have seen of them have left me wondering if I will love them as much when I see them in person HOWEVER the leopard pony hair this season is dark and I like that it's the gold toe cap I am "iffy" about. I have heard they fit similar to the Mago and I took a 37.5 in that but have been sock stuff/stretching the toe box since I bought them. They are FINALLY loose. I know the pony hair won't stretch like that so had the 2 sizes put aside. My Bianca size is a solid 37 but that doesn't mean anything.
> 
> I know people are anxious to see this shoe "in the wild" as it were so I will make sure to take a couple pics tomorrow to throw up here.



I've seen the leopard pony Maggie IRL.  It looks pretty good IMO.


----------



## Hipployta

gymangel812 said:


> Yeah maggies went up in retail for this season. Guess they are taking advantage of the maggie popularity.



No, I know they went up but I"m pointing out the black on black remained $995 versus the black on leopard which went up to $1095


----------



## KarenBorter

sakura said:


> I've seen the leopard pony Maggie IRL.  It looks pretty good IMO.



So I've heard ... that the stock pics don't do them justice (much like the Amethyste Bianca) ... So I am excited because I plan on this shoe being my "black CL" shoe ... 

Maybe I will snap a quick pic at the boutique and upload from my iPhone.


----------



## KarenBorter

gymangel812 said:


> that is exactly why i am on the fence about them. i thought i had to have them when i heard about them first but saw some pics and am now iffy.



Well I do know for sure that the Leopard is darker then some of the pics have shown ... which is encouraging ... it's the same as the Bianca. We'll see though. If I don't LOVE them I'm not getting them. I will probably then order the Black Kid Bianca's from ecommerce if they still have them and if Robertson doesn't have them in stock.


----------



## PeepToe

gymangel812 said:


> Not that I know of. No pics of them either that I have seen



I'm dying to see what they look like. I'm hoping I love them and I'll buy getting them over the nude Bianca.


----------



## aoqtpi

KarenBorter said:


> Mkay ... I called. Waiting for a call back. May be doing a *collection thread this weekend* *wink*



Yay! I love collection threads! So much drool-worthiness in one place!


----------



## KarenBorter

aoqtpi said:


> Yay! I love collection threads! So much drool-worthiness in one place!



Well I only have 8 pairs but there is a story behind each one so it may be interesting, maybe not. I do want to take all new pics though so we will see how motivated I am. I want to do pics out by the pool but if there are a ton of people out there I would rather not have them know I have a few thousand dollars worth of shoes in my closet LOL


----------



## gymangel812

PeepToe said:


> I'm dying to see what they look like. I'm hoping I love them and I'll buy getting them over the nude Bianca.


i would love to see one too. it could make my decision easier.



Hipployta said:


> No, I know they went up but I"m pointing out the black on black remained $995 versus the black on leopard which went up to $1095


oops sorry. i think they're just more because they are pony as opposed to just leather.


----------



## aoqtpi

KarenBorter said:


> Well I only have 8 pairs but there is a story behind each one so it may be interesting, maybe not. I do want to take all new pics though so we will see how motivated I am. I want to do pics out by the pool but if there are a ton of people out there I would rather not have them know I have a few thousand dollars worth of shoes in my closet LOL



Stories make threads even better  And I love pictures of shoes by pools - makes the photos so interesting


----------



## hazeltt

New styles are up on the e-comm site. The Lady Fur is kinda cute!


----------



## hazeltt

KarenBorter said:


> Well I only have 8 pairs but there is a story behind each one so it may be interesting, maybe not. I do want to take all new pics though so we will see how motivated I am. I want to do pics out by the pool but if there are a ton of people out there I would rather not have them know I have a few thousand dollars worth of shoes in my closet LOL



Haha, neither would I. I'm always a little paranoid about keeping all my shoes in one place in case something unfortunate happens..*knocks on wood*


----------



## mscupcake

Hey gals!  Would love to hear your opinions on the Manchon bootie in camel suede.  I'm hoping to find something to wear with dresses and skinnies--hoping this will do the trick


----------



## KarenBorter

mscupcake said:


> Hey gals!  Would love to hear your opinions on the Manchon bootie in camel suede.  I'm hoping to find something to wear with dresses and skinnies--hoping this will do the trick
> 
> resources.shopstyle.com/xim/c9/a0/c9a0b98adc3a3e47f78c059a86760bf4.jpg



I think they are lovely and versatile


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

sammix3 said:


> Please report back and pics would be great!


 
I will do my best with pics and a report back! 




NANI1972 said:


> I don't know if you will be able to resist! They are gorgeous IRL!


 
I'm hoping to bring home something fabulous, can't wait to see what they have!


----------



## KarenBorter

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> I will do my best with pics and a report back!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm hoping to bring home something fabulous, can't wait to see what they have!



Dez are you going to Robertson today? What time if you are?!


----------



## KarenBorter

hazeltt said:


> New styles are up on the e-comm site. The Lady Fur is kinda cute!



OMG I agree ... the burgundy toe is LOVELY

http://us.christianlouboutin.com/fall-winter/lady-fur-fur.html

OMG Look at the color on this Simple Pump ... if the stock picture is this rich I don't know what the real shoe will look like  Please note: heel is too small for me but man these are gorgeous!

http://us.christianlouboutin.com/shoes/simple-pump-patent.html


----------



## KarenBorter

Canada! http://ca.christianlouboutin.com/


----------



## hazeltt

KarenBorter said:


> Canada! http://ca.christianlouboutin.com/



We were just discussing this over in the Poutine thread under CL Shopping. They ship with FedEx though so the shipping and duties are still really expensive. A $795 shoe ends up costing $1,100 all inclusive. :cry:

btw, I can't wait to see what goodies you'll bring back from Robertson today! Maggies!?! It must be so great to live near a boutique!


----------



## jenayb

So sorry/embarrassed to even have to post this, but I just wasn't paying attention to this particular style... Where is the Maggie Leopard/Black *140* dropping? 

Thanks, thanks.


----------



## BijouBleu

jenaywins said:


> So sorry/embarrassed to even have to post this, but I just wasn't paying attention to this particular style... Where is the Maggie Leopard/Black *140* dropping?
> 
> Thanks, thanks.



Should be in boutiques right about now? Robertson got theirs in.


----------



## jenayb

BijouBleu said:


> Should be in boutiques right about now? Robertson got theirs in.



No babe... The 140. Not the 160. 

The boutiques have the 160 if I'm not mistaken...?


----------



## sakura

jenaywins said:


> No babe... The 140. Not the 160.
> 
> The boutiques have the 160 if I'm not mistaken...?



IIRC Madison got the 160 and Robertson got the 140.


----------



## jenayb

sakura said:


> IIRC Madison got the 160 and Robertson got the 140.





Stop it.


----------



## SassySarah

KarenBorter said:


> OMG I agree ... the burgundy toe is LOVELY
> 
> http://us.christianlouboutin.com/fall-winter/lady-fur-fur.html
> 
> OMG Look at the color on this Simple Pump ... if the stock picture is this rich I don't know what the real shoe will look like  Please note: heel is too small for me but man these are gorgeous!
> 
> http://us.christianlouboutin.com/shoes/simple-pump-patent.html



^^ this is the Rouge Metal Patent color that was out a few years ago in the Bianca.  They've brought it back in several styles, gorgeous IRL.  I have them in the Biancas.


----------



## KarenBorter

If you are on the fence about the Leopard/Black Maggie ... go look at my reveal thread. You will be placing an order ... trust me.

and yes Robertson ONLY got the 140mm


----------



## jenayb

KarenBorter said:


> If you are on the fence about the Leopard/Black Maggie ... go look at my reveal thread. You will be placing an order ... trust me.
> 
> and yes Robertson ONLY got the 140mm


----------



## eldebrang

Does anyone if any store is expecting new Daffodils or Daffys? Unfortunately, I haven't really seen anything that is worth the money from Fall Collection yet and I love the Daffodils or Daffys. PLeaseeeee let me know if you have any info on thosee.

Thanks ladiesssssss...


----------



## KarenBorter

jenaywins said:


>



 soon to be twin


----------



## chanel*liz

does anyone know if vegas is getting 160 maggies?


----------



## chacci1

chanel*liz said:


> does anyone know if vegas is getting 160 maggies?



I know horatio is and I believe Miami may be the only other one?  I think vegas may only be receiving 140's if I remember correctly.


----------



## jenayb

chacci1 said:


> I know horatio is and I believe Miami may be the only other one?  I think vegas may only be receiving 140's if I remember correctly.



OT, but I chucked a little that you used the thumb down icon.


----------



## chacci1

jenaywins said:


> OT, but I chucked a little that you used the thumb down icon.



Funny thing is that was done unintentionally!  My iPhone sticks things in places that I don't ask it to more often than not!  I wonder if it was trying to tell me something??  Ha ha.  (I need to buy more low pair shoes!  Almost sprained my ankle in daffy's the other day!  Still love them though!)


----------



## jenayb

chacci1 said:


> Funny thing is that was done unintentionally!  My iPhone sticks things in places that I don't ask it to more often than not!  I wonder if it was trying to tell me something??  Ha ha.  (I need to buy more low pair shoes!  Almost sprained my ankle in daffy's the other day!  Still love them though!)



Lol!!! Dang, I thought it was kind of funny!!


----------



## chacci1

jenaywins said:


> Lol!!! Dang, I thought it was kind of funny!!



I know right?  Can you imagine.   Sorry, I don't do anything other than a 160mm heel.  I mean what is Louboutin thinking when he makes such short heel heights (ie 140's?).   Just can't deal.  
:


----------



## BijouBleu

jenaywins said:


> Lol!!! Dang, I thought it was kind of funny!!



Ha, was just coming to post that I was 99.99 percent sure about the 140 Maggies  I was pretty sure about my intel but you got me skeered I was wrong!


----------



## jenayb

chacci1 said:


> I know right?  Can you imagine.   Sorry, I don't do anything other than a 160mm heel.  I mean what is Louboutin thinking when he makes such short heel heights (ie 140's?).   Just can't deal.
> :



For shame!! 

 



BijouBleu said:


> Ha, was just coming to post that I was 99.99 percent sure about the 140 Maggies  I was pretty sure about my intel but you got me skeered I was wrong!



You were totally right hon.. My apologies. I was wrong!


----------



## BijouBleu

jenaywins said:


> For shame!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You were totally right hon.. My apologies. I was wrong!



No worries hun!! I was just worried I was giving you misinformation is all. I'd hate to do that. Hello, I'm Bijou and I'm a perfectionist .


----------



## jenayb

BijouBleu said:


> No worries hun!! I was just worried I was giving you misinformation is all. I'd hate to do that. Hello, I'm Bijou and I'm a perfectionist .



Hello, I'm J'enay and I obviously don't know what I'm talking about.


----------



## Hipployta

chanel*liz said:


> does anyone know if vegas is getting 160 maggies?



Miami told me today (and E-Comm previously stated) the Forum store in Vegas is getting both black/black colorways in 160...which is what I care about


----------



## KarenBorter

I saw the Black/Black today ... and it's pretty but IMO if you are going to do that may as well just get a black shoe. Just my opinion.


----------



## laleeza

When o when are the anthracite Maggies coming?


----------



## Alice1979

KarenBorter said:


> I saw the Black/Black today ... and it's pretty but IMO if you are going to do that may as well just get a black shoe. Just my opinion.


 

Hi Karen! I saw a pic from Robertson, is it true the blk/blk they received is the blk patent/blk suede? Or did they get the blk kid/blk suede in as well? TIA!


----------



## KarenBorter

Alice1979 said:


> Hi Karen! I saw a pic from Robertson, is it true the blk/blk they received is the blk patent/blk suede? Or did they get the blk kid/blk suede in as well? TIA!



It was the Black Kid/Black suede that I saw.


----------



## KarenBorter

Wanted to take a pic of the Maggie in natural sunlight this morning. The only option was the stove LOL


----------



## Alice1979

KarenBorter said:


> It was the Black Kid/Black suede that I saw.


 
Thank you! Congrats again on your maggies. They're truly stunning, under any light


----------



## KarenBorter

Alice1979 said:


> Thank you! Congrats again on your maggies. They're truly stunning, under any light



haha thank you  

Truly though, I think if the general "you" are going to buy a shoe that is dual in nature it should be truly dual in nature, not just material. The black/black maggie just looks like a black shoe.


----------



## sammix3

KarenBorter said:


> Wanted to take a pic of the Maggie in natural sunlight this morning. The only option was the stove LOL



The stove pic goes with the CL fall ad campaign theme


----------



## KarenBorter

sammix3 said:


> The stove pic goes with the CL fall ad campaign theme




Hah! Maybe I should send it in  LOL


----------



## KarenBorter

(or make it my new avatar LOL)


----------



## Alice1979

KarenBorter said:


> haha thank you
> 
> Truly though, I think if the general "you" are going to buy a shoe that is dual in nature it should be truly dual in nature, not just material. The black/black maggie just looks like a black shoe.


 
I actually have my heart set on the blk (kid)/blk suede :shame: I'm still deep in my black phase, so any blk CLs just look particular good to me. Also I'm still kicking myself for passing the blk/blk twice last season ush: Sorry to have disappointed you.


----------



## chanel*liz

KarenBorter said:


> I saw the Black/Black today ... and it's pretty but IMO if you are going to do that may as well just get a black shoe. Just my opinion.


 
that's what i was thinking - i may as well get something more exciting than blk/blk (just b/c i already have 4 blk louboutins). btw i went and tried on the leopard maggie - its gorgeous on the shelf but not so much on my feet  oh well, i'm glad it looks so great on you!


----------



## KarenBorter

Alice1979 said:


> I actually have my heart set on the blk (kid)/blk suede :shame: I'm still deep in my black phase, so any blk CLs just look particular good to me. Also I'm still kicking myself for passing the blk/blk twice last season ush: Sorry to have disappointed you.



haha not disappointed at all  The Maggie is a beautiful and comfortable shoe no matter WHAT the color way


----------



## KarenBorter

chanel*liz said:


> that's what i was thinking - i may as well get something more exciting than blk/blk (just b/c i already have 4 blk louboutins). btw i went and tried on the leopard maggie - its gorgeous on the shelf but not so much on my feet  oh well, i'm glad it looks so great on you!



I had tried on the Leopard Bianca and that was too much leopard for me. Doesn't work well with my "style" I guess. This shoe offered "just enough" Leopard for me. Sorry they didn't work out on your foot


----------



## Alice1979

KarenBorter said:


> haha not disappointed at all  The Maggie is a beautiful and comfortable shoe no matter WHAT the color way


 
I couldn't agree more. I bought my old maggies back in Oct 2009, and I have never looked back. This is the shoe that has me at hello (and goodbye lol ). With so many colorways coming out this season, I didn't know how I could have decided which to get


----------



## KarenBorter

Alice1979 said:


> I couldn't agree more. I bought my old maggies back in Oct 2009, and I have never looked back. This is the shoe that has me at hello (and goodbye lol ). With so many colorways coming out this season, I didn't know how I could have decided which to get



It definitely is a comfy and pretty shoe! I opted to wear my bianca's out today though ... getting my hair colored and would be heart broken if color spilled on the pony hair. The patent I can wipe off.


----------



## RedBottomLover

KarenBorter said:


> It definitely is a comfy and pretty shoe! I opted to wear my bianca's out today though ... getting my hair colored and would be heart broken if color spilled on the pony hair. The patent I can wipe off.


Do you find the Maggie more comfy than your Mago?


----------



## RedBottomLover

If this has been discussed before sorry for bringing it up again. But does anyone know all of the colorways the Jenny is/will be available in this season?


----------



## sophinette007

RedBottomLover said:


> If this has been discussed before sorry for bringing it up again. But does anyone know all of the colorways the Jenny is/will be available in this season?



The Jenny will be available in black and amethyst suede! Not sure for the red velvet(may be it will be only the greissimo pumps in that material and color) and of course in different glitter color( multicolor, black and gold ) I don't know if other colors and materials will be available and would like to know too
I love so much the jenny!


----------



## sophinette007

I ask the same question about the madame butterfly pumps 150 please. So the colorway available this fall please

I have some informations about the new declic colors and material available for this fall. They will be available in red,black and camel suede and black, indigo,white and beige leather.


----------



## Alice1979

RedBottomLover said:


> If this has been discussed before sorry for bringing it up again. But does anyone know all of the colorways the Jenny is/will be available in this season?



Pump:
amethyste suede
red suede
blk nappa
blk patent
glitter york

Sling:
amethyste satin
blk satin
navy satin 
emeraude satin
glitter york


----------



## jenayb

Alice1979 said:


> Pump:
> amethyste suede
> red suede
> blk nappa
> blk patent
> glitter york
> 
> Sling:
> amethyste satin
> blk satin
> navy satin
> emeraude satin
> glitter york




Great list babe! Thanks for posting! 

A black patent Jenny pump sounds right up my alley!


----------



## hazeltt

Alice1979 said:


> Pump:
> amethyste suede
> red suede
> blk nappa
> blk patent
> glitter york
> 
> Sling:
> amethyste satin
> blk satin
> navy satin
> emeraude satin
> glitter york



Just wanted to add that it's also available in chartreuse suede in the pump style. I posted a pic of it in the new Fall styles thread.


----------



## hazeltt

jenaywins said:


> Great list babe! Thanks for posting!
> 
> A black patent Jenny pump sounds right up my alley!



Robertson received them a while back ...just sayin'


----------



## jenayb

hazeltt said:


> Robertson received them a while back ...just sayin'



Stop it! 

Lol!


----------



## AEGIS

Alice1979 said:


> I actually have my heart set on the blk (kid)/blk suede :shame: I'm still deep in my black phase, so any blk CLs just look particular good to me. Also I'm still kicking myself for passing the blk/blk twice last season ush: Sorry to have disappointed you.




i think the chain toe makes it different and not like an ordinary black shoe at all.  when i first started collecting CLs I was so focused on the tobacco maggie that no other maggie would satisfy me and i completely over looked the black maggie.


----------



## RedBottomLover

.


----------



## AEGIS

chanel*liz said:


> that's what i was thinking - i may as well get something more exciting than blk/blk (just b/c i already have 4 blk louboutins). btw i went and tried on the leopard maggie - its gorgeous on the shelf but not so much on my feet  oh well, i'm glad it looks so great on you!




why is that?


----------



## Alice1979

sophinette007 said:


> I ask the same question about the madame butterfly pumps 150 please. So the colorway available this fall please
> 
> I have some informations about the new declic colors and material available for this fall. They will be available in red,black and camel suede and black, indigo,white and beige leather.



I have only seen amethyste suede, mini Chad pony, and blk python crystal MBP 150.



hazeltt said:


> Just wanted to add that it's also available in chartreuse suede in the pump style. I posted a pic of it in the new Fall styles thread.



Thank you! I thought it comes in chartreuse but I wasn't sure.


----------



## RedBottomLover

Alice1979 said:


> Pump:
> amethyste suede
> red suede
> blk nappa
> blk patent
> glitter york
> 
> Sling:
> amethyste satin
> blk satin
> navy satin
> emeraude satin
> glitter york



thank you so much *alice*!!


----------



## KarenBorter

RedBottomLover said:


> Do you find the Maggie more comfy than your Mago?



Yes, but ONLY because the pitch isn't as steep as the Mago (160 vs. 140)


----------



## chanel*liz

AEGIS said:


> why is that?


 
idk. just didn't look good on me.


----------



## AEGIS

chanel*liz said:


> idk. just didn't look good on me.




hmmk.  well there are like 50000 other maggies to choose from.  i hope one of them works out for you.


----------



## chanel*liz

AEGIS said:


> hmmk. well there are like 50000 other maggies to choose from. i hope one of them works out for you.


 
i know  i think im going to get the indigo one..


----------



## Alice1979

AEGIS said:


> i think the chain toe makes it different and not like an ordinary black shoe at all.  when i first started collecting CLs I was so focused on the tobacco maggie that no other maggie would satisfy me and i completely over looked the black maggie.



Exactly what I'm thinking regarding the blk/blk maggies.



jenaywins said:


> Great list babe! Thanks for posting!
> 
> A black patent Jenny pump sounds right up my alley!







RedBottomLover said:


> thank you so much *alice*!!



You're very welcome!


----------



## anjali

Does anyone know if the lady daf in nude will become a classic like the the black daffodil did?


----------



## jenayb

anjali said:


> Does anyone know if the lady daf in nude will become a classic like the the black daffodil did?



Nah. It won't.


----------



## AEGIS

chanel*liz said:


> i know  i think im going to get the indigo one..




the one on the saks website?  if you do...please post pics!  that one looks pretty.


----------



## KarenBorter

heh ... Just tweeted a pic of my Maggie to Kirstie Alley ... she tweeted back asking where I got it. I told her to call my SA at Robertson LOL


----------



## chanel*liz

AEGIS said:


> the one on the saks website? if you do...please post pics! that one looks pretty.


 
i can't find any indigo maggie on saks website.. they must have sold out of it


----------



## chanel*liz

KarenBorter said:


> heh ... Just tweeted a pic of my Maggie to Kirstie Alley ... she tweeted back asking where I got it. I told her to call my SA at Robertson LOL


 
LOL how cute!!


----------



## AEGIS

KarenBorter said:


> heh ... Just tweeted a pic of my Maggie to Kirstie Alley ... she tweeted back asking where I got it. I told her to call my SA at Robertson LOL




that's funny.  if we see a pic with her in them we will know you inspired her!


----------



## jenayb

I haven't really seen this posted/discussed anywhere, so.... For those of us who are patiently awaiting the 8 Mignons, it also will be available in Oyster Crepe Satin without the glitter york trim.


----------



## carlinha

jenaywins said:


> I haven't really seen this posted/discussed anywhere, so.... For those of us who are patiently awaiting the 8 Mignons, it also will be available in Oyster Crepe Satin without the glitter york trim.



ooohhhh so excited for this shoe!  have you decided on heel height yet *jenay*?


----------



## LavenderIce

jenaywins said:


> So sorry/embarrassed to even have to post this, but I just wasn't paying attention to this particular style... Where is the Maggie Leopard/Black *140* dropping?
> 
> Thanks, thanks.




Days old response, been away from tpf, but some Nordstrom locations will get the 140.


----------



## SassySarah

LavenderIce said:


> Days old response, been away from tpf, but some Nordstrom locations will get the 140.



I believe Nordstrom's leopard Maggie is a "print" on suede, the boutiques are actual pony hair.  But yes, 140 at Nordstrom and not in stock yet.

Maggie 140 Suede Royal


----------



## LavenderIce

SassySarah said:


> I believe Nordstrom's leopard Maggie is a "print" on suede, the boutiques are actual pony hair.  But yes, 140 at Nordstrom and not in stock yet.
> 
> Maggie 140 Suede Royal


Yes, thanks for the clarification.  According to their lookbook it's "leopard printed suede," but, 140 nonetheless.


----------



## jenayb

carlinha said:


> ooohhhh so excited for this shoe!  have you decided on heel height yet *jenay*?



Lol nope. I'm so indecisive hehe. I'm leaning toward 150 though. Love the platform!


----------



## jenayb

LavenderIce said:


> Days old response, been away from tpf, but some Nordstrom locations will get the 140.



Aw thanks hon! I already ordered mine from Robertson. 

Also I wanted the pony hair. The printed suede looks kinda odd to me, kwim?


----------



## Hipployta

I got my black on black email notification from the E-Comm...but it's only for the 140mm. So if you're looking for that I suggest you search the page and snatch it. 

I have to print off this darn form again to get my 160mm from Madison


----------



## jenayb

Hipployta said:


> I got my black on black email notification from the E-Comm...but it's only for the 140mm. So if you're looking for that I suggest you search the page and snatch it.
> 
> I have to print off this darn form again to get my 160mm from Madison


 
Since you did not mention a style name, I will go ahead and assume you are referring to the Maggie.

They are not available on the website currently.


----------



## chacci1

jenaywins said:


> I haven't really seen this posted/discussed anywhere, so.... For those of us who are patiently awaiting the 8 Mignons, it also will be available in Oyster Crepe Satin without the glitter york trim.



Love!  Babe.  Go for the 150mm heel.  I just think this shoe looks gorg in that heel height.  The lower heel for some reason doesn't totally do it for me.  Ya know?  Kinda weird I guess.


----------



## jenayb

chacci1 said:


> Love! Babe. Go for the 150mm heel. I just think this shoe looks gorg in that heel height. The lower heel for some reason doesn't totally do it for me. Ya know? Kinda weird I guess.


 
Yeah - you are probably right. 120s rarely do it for me, and I know that you are the same. I mean, shoot... It isn't as if this is an every day shoe anyhow, so why not take it to the max?


----------



## chanel*liz

chacci1 said:


> Love! Babe. Go for the 150mm heel. I just think this shoe looks gorg in that heel height. The lower heel for some reason doesn't totally do it for me. Ya know? Kinda weird I guess.


 
same here. has to be 150 or higher for this girl!! lol


----------



## 318Platinum

chanel*liz said:


> same here. has to be 150 or higher for this girl!! lol



FINALLY, someone that is on the same page as me!!! The higher, the better!!!


----------



## chacci1

jenaywins said:


> Yeah - you are probably right. 120s rarely do it for me, and I know that you are the same. I mean, shoot... It isn't as if this is an every day shoe anyhow, so why not take it to the max?



Really?  You mean you won't be wearing these to the grocery store on a daily basis?  Ha ha
Exactly my thoughts.  Not an everyday shoe and you'll probably want the heel height when you decide to wear it. I'm debating between the chartreuse and amethyste.  I keep telling myself I don't need both!


----------



## BlondeBarbie

jenaywins said:


> I haven't really seen this posted/discussed anywhere, so.... For those of us who are patiently awaiting the 8 Mignons, it also will be available in Oyster Crepe Satin without the glitter york trim.


 

This is GORGEOUS!!!!


----------



## jenayb

chacci1 said:


> Really? You mean you won't be wearing these to the grocery store on a daily basis? Ha ha
> Exactly my thoughts. Not an everyday shoe and you'll probably want the heel height when you decide to wear it. I'm debating between the chartreuse and amethyste. I keep telling myself I don't need both!


 
I would personally go with the Chartreuse.


----------



## eldebrang

eldebrang said:


> Does anyone if any store is expecting new Daffodils or Daffys? Unfortunately, I haven't really seen anything that is worth the money from Fall Collection yet and I love the Daffodils or Daffys. PLeaseeeee let me know if you have any info on thosee.
> 
> Thanks ladiesssssss...


Answers please ladiessssss


----------



## Hipployta

jenaywins said:


> Since you did not mention a style name, I will go ahead and assume you are referring to the Maggie.
> 
> They are not available on the website currently.



Oh...and yes I meant Maggie. Well I guess they're only selling them to those on the waitlist currently then. *shrug*


----------



## Hipployta

eldebrang said:


> Answers please ladiessssss



I sent a black kid Daffodile back to e-comm...those bad boys sold out in one day didn't they...wow


----------



## gymangel812

eldebrang said:


> Answers please ladiessssss


The  Daffodile is available in black kid. We will be  receiving more shipments to the following boutiques:
-          Madison
-          Horatio
-          Hollywood
-          Las Vegas
-          Miami
-          Online
Daffodile  will also be coming out in black calf graine, which is a plain leather,  but has a bit more texture when compared with the kid leather:
-          Madison
-          Costa Mesa
-          Miami
-          Online
-          Dallas
-          Las Vegas
The Daffodile Brodee is another style that will be coming out over the summer in the following boutiques:  (I attached a photo)
-          Madison 

-          Horatio 

-          Hollywood 

-          Las Vegas 

-          Costa Mesa 

-          Miami 

-          Online
-          Dallas
Daffodile will also be coming out in light peach strass and hematite strass:
-          Las Vegas  light peach

-          Online  light peach 

-          Hollywood  hematite 

-          Las Vegas  hematite 

-          Miami  hematite 

-          Dallas  hematite 


Lady Daf will be coming out in black python crystal to our Las Vegas boutique and in purple suede online (attached are photos)


----------



## chanel*liz

gymangel812 said:


> The Daffodile is available in black kid. We will be receiving more shipments to the following boutiques:
> - Madison
> - Horatio
> - Hollywood
> - Las Vegas
> - Miami
> - Online
> Daffodile will also be coming out in black calf graine, which is a plain leather, but has a bit more texture when compared with the kid leather:
> - Madison
> - Costa Mesa
> - Miami
> - Online
> - Dallas
> - Las Vegas
> The Daffodile Brodee is another style that will be coming out over the summer in the following boutiques: (I attached a photo)
> - Madison
> 
> - Horatio
> 
> - Hollywood
> 
> - Las Vegas
> 
> - Costa Mesa
> 
> - Miami
> 
> - Online
> - Dallas
> Daffodile will also be coming out in light peach strass and hematite strass:
> - Las Vegas  light peach
> 
> - Online  light peach
> 
> - Hollywood  hematite
> 
> - Las Vegas  hematite
> 
> - Miami  hematite
> 
> - Dallas  hematite
> 
> 
> Lady Daf will be coming out in black python crystal to our Las Vegas boutique and in purple suede online (attached are photos)


 

 for this!!!


----------



## hazeltt

Thanks for the intel! I'm interested in the calf graine. 



gymangel812 said:


> The  Daffodile is available in black kid. We will be  receiving more shipments to the following boutiques:
> -          Madison
> -          Horatio
> -          Hollywood
> -          Las Vegas
> -          Miami
> -          Online
> Daffodile  will also be coming out in black calf graine, which is a plain leather,  but has a bit more texture when compared with the kid leather:
> -          Madison
> -          Costa Mesa
> -          Miami
> -          Online
> -          Dallas
> -          Las Vegas
> The Daffodile Brodee is another style that will be coming out over the summer in the following boutiques:  (I attached a photo)
> -          Madison
> 
> -          Horatio
> 
> -          Hollywood
> 
> -          Las Vegas
> 
> -          Costa Mesa
> 
> -          Miami
> 
> -          Online
> -          Dallas
> Daffodile will also be coming out in light peach strass and hematite strass:
> -          Las Vegas  light peach
> 
> -          Online  light peach
> 
> -          Hollywood  hematite
> 
> -          Las Vegas  hematite
> 
> -          Miami  hematite
> 
> -          Dallas  hematite
> 
> 
> Lady Daf will be coming out in black python crystal to our Las Vegas boutique and in purple suede online (attached are photos)


----------



## chacci1

jenaywins said:


> I would personally go with the Chartreuse.



Yes.  Leaning in this direction.  We really do have similar taste!  

P.S.    Received the harletty today.  Think i love!


----------



## jenayb

chacci1 said:


> Yes. Leaning in this direction. We really do have similar taste!
> 
> P.S. Received the harletty today. Think i love!


 
Post pics please, sweet pea!! I think I mentioned wanting them a while ago but I'm on the fence! How are they to walk in?


----------



## angelcove

Chacci1, Congrats!!  OOOh what color Harletty??  And how is the sizing?  I would  a pair!


----------



## chacci1

jenaywins said:


> Post pics please, sweet pea!! I think I mentioned wanting them a while ago but I'm on the fence! How are they to walk in?



Yes.  I'll post pics for you. I remember you posting the link a while ago and I wasn't sure if I was going to pull the trigger or not but I'm glad that I did.  They are super comfortable and easy to walk in. I think it's a 140 heel.  They are a nice casual boot IMO.


----------



## chacci1

angelcove said:


> Chacci1, Congrats!!  OOOh what color Harletty??  And how is the sizing?  I would  a pair!



I went with the afrika color that the boutiques got. They are true to size and super comfy!  I'll get pics up for you to see!


----------



## KarenBorter

Tonight when I get home I will take some pics of the Maggie with bare legs ... Tomorrow they and the Bianca's go to Pasquales for red soles!


----------



## jenayb

chacci1 said:


> Yes. I'll post pics for you. I remember you posting the link a while ago and I wasn't sure if I was going to pull the trigger or not but I'm glad that I did. They are super comfortable and easy to walk in. I think it's a 140 heel. They are a nice casual boot IMO.


 
Nice!


----------



## eldebrang

gymangel812 said:


> The  Daffodile is available in black kid. We will be  receiving more shipments to the following boutiques:
> -          Madison
> -          Horatio
> -          Hollywood
> -          Las Vegas
> -          Miami
> -          Online
> Daffodile  will also be coming out in black calf graine, which is a plain leather,  but has a bit more texture when compared with the kid leather:
> -          Madison
> -          Costa Mesa
> -          Miami
> -          Online
> -          Dallas
> -          Las Vegas
> The Daffodile Brodee is another style that will be coming out over the summer in the following boutiques:  (I attached a photo)
> -          Madison
> 
> -          Horatio
> 
> -          Hollywood
> 
> -          Las Vegas
> 
> -          Costa Mesa
> 
> -          Miami
> 
> -          Online
> -          Dallas
> Daffodile will also be coming out in light peach strass and hematite strass:
> -          Las Vegas  light peach
> 
> -          Online  light peach
> 
> -          Hollywood  hematite
> 
> -          Las Vegas  hematite
> 
> -          Miami  hematite
> 
> -          Dallas  hematite
> 
> 
> Lady Daf will be coming out in black python crystal to our Las Vegas boutique and in purple suede online (attached are photos)



Thanks a bunch! except the strass, it seems like al we wil have is black. I would love to see a different color or texture Daffodils soon though!!!


----------



## gymangel812

eldebrang said:


> Thanks a bunch! except the strass, it seems like al we wil have is black. I would love to see a different color or texture Daffodils soon though!!!


yeah i was pretty disappointed. i wanted to get my first daffs. guess i will wait till next season.


----------



## angelcove

Thanks Chacci1,  can't wait to see pix!  Was it easy to put the boot on since there's no zipper?  I can't decide if should go tts or 1/2 up.


----------



## eldebrang

gymangel812 said:


> yeah i was pretty disappointed. i wanted to get my first daffs. guess i will wait till next season.



I hope they come with beautiful Daffodills or Daffys soon. I still can't believe they have not come up with many Daffodils after having a huge success this previous season!!!


----------



## 318Platinum

I have the Black Kid Daffodile. I LOVE it, but I HATE how the leather wrinkles on this Daff. It's great for me, though, because it stretches easily and the wrinkles pretty much go away after my feet are in them. I would have really loved the Calf leather I think. I never had Kid before, and I am still unsure if I would get it again, but for the stretching part, it's great for me and my feet!! It's a catch-22 for me  Does anyone else that has the Kid Daff have the same problem?


----------



## Alice1979

gymangel812 said:


> The Daffodile is available in black kid. We will be receiving more shipments to the following boutiques:
> - Madison
> - Horatio
> - Hollywood
> - Las Vegas
> - Miami
> - Online
> Daffodile will also be coming out in black calf graine, which is a plain leather, but has a bit more texture when compared with the kid leather:
> - Madison
> - Costa Mesa
> - Miami
> - Online
> - Dallas
> - Las Vegas
> The Daffodile Brodee is another style that will be coming out over the summer in the following boutiques: (I attached a photo)
> - Madison
> 
> - Horatio
> 
> - Hollywood
> 
> - Las Vegas
> 
> - Costa Mesa
> 
> - Miami
> 
> - Online
> - Dallas
> Daffodile will also be coming out in light peach strass and hematite strass:
> - Las Vegas  light peach
> 
> - Online  light peach
> 
> - Hollywood  hematite
> 
> - Las Vegas  hematite
> 
> - Miami  hematite
> 
> - Dallas  hematite
> 
> 
> Lady Daf will be coming out in black python crystal to our Las Vegas boutique and in purple suede online (attached are photos)


 
Thanks for the list. Looks like Jeffrey ATL also has the blk suede Daffodiles in stock.


----------



## anjali

gymangel812 said:


> The  Daffodile is available in black kid. We will be  receiving more shipments to the following boutiques:
> -          Madison
> -          Horatio
> -          Hollywood
> -          Las Vegas
> -          Miami
> -          Online
> Daffodile  will also be coming out in black calf graine, which is a plain leather,  but has a bit more texture when compared with the kid leather:
> -          Madison
> -          Costa Mesa
> -          Miami
> -          Online
> -          Dallas
> -          Las Vegas
> The Daffodile Brodee is another style that will be coming out over the summer in the following boutiques:  (I attached a photo)
> -          Madison
> 
> -          Horatio
> 
> -          Hollywood
> 
> -          Las Vegas
> 
> -          Costa Mesa
> 
> -          Miami
> 
> -          Online
> -          Dallas
> Daffodile will also be coming out in light peach strass and hematite strass:
> -          Las Vegas  light peach
> 
> -          Online  light peach
> 
> -          Hollywood  hematite
> 
> -          Las Vegas  hematite
> 
> -          Miami  hematite
> 
> -          Dallas  hematite
> 
> 
> Lady Daf will be coming out in black python crystal to our Las Vegas boutique and in purple suede online (attached are photos)


where are ur attachments? i cant see them!


----------



## gymangel812

anjali said:


> where are ur attachments? i cant see them!


i didn't add them, i copied the message from an email.


----------



## anjali

gymangel812 said:


> i didn't add them, i copied the message from an email.
> View attachment 1448066
> 
> 
> View attachment 1448067
> 
> 
> View attachment 1448068


thank you!


----------



## l.a_girl19

Oh my...these are sickkk!!! Where will they be available? Anyone have any idea how much they will cost?


----------



## Alice1979

l.a_girl19 said:


> Oh my...these are sickkk!!! Where will they be available? Anyone have any idea how much they will cost?


 
It's $1795 and I think Nordstrom will get them, other than the LV boutique.


----------



## l.a_girl19

Alice1979 said:


> It's $1795 and I think Nordstrom will get them, other than the LV boutique.



Thank you!


----------



## KarenBorter

Maggie in Black/Black and Leopard/Black are on the ecommerce site. The Leopard/Black is available in most sizes still ... The Black/Black is available in all sizes but 40


----------



## pixiesparkle

KarenBorter said:


> Maggie in Black/Black and Leopard/Black are on the ecommerce site. The Leopard/Black is available in most sizes still ... The Black/Black is available in all sizes but 40


oh my..the suspense!!! It seems the Maggies are slowly arriving one at a time..but the ones I'm looking forward to (as always) often come last
I can't wait til the purple/indigo Maggie arrive..wonder if they look different IRL compared to stock pic..

 I just went on ecommerce site to have a look at the black/black Maggie..isn't it exactly the same as the black/black version that came out last season?? and the price is $995 now.. I know the very first Maggies were $900+ but last season the price was lower for this exact style/colour, I don't think it's right for it to be $100 more now..what changed? not the material nor the colour..


----------



## gymangel812

pixiesparkle said:


> oh my..the suspense!!! It seems the Maggies are slowly arriving one at a time..but the ones I'm looking forward to (as always) often come last
> I can't wait til the purple/indigo Maggie arrive..wonder if they look different IRL compared to stock pic..
> 
> I just went on ecommerce site to have a look at the black/black Maggie..isn't it exactly the same as the black/black version that came out last season?? and the price is $995 now.. I know the very first Maggies were $900+ but last season the price was lower for this exact style/colour, I don't think it's right for it to be $100 more now..what changed? not the material nor the colour..


i know the wait is killing me too. i'm waiting for the nude patent but they haven't even shipped from italy yet 

and i believe the price increase is due to the increase in popularity (greediness!)


----------



## hazeltt

The Maggie is actually part of the classic collection now, I guess due to its popularity. I really want to like the black patent/black suede but the contrast between patent and suede, in black, is just not doing it for me. I'm looking forward to see the nude version though.


----------



## hazeltt

pixiesparkle said:


> oh my..the suspense!!! It seems the Maggies are slowly arriving one at a time..but the ones I'm looking forward to (as always) often come last
> I can't wait til the purple/indigo Maggie arrive..wonder if they look different IRL compared to stock pic..
> 
> I just went on ecommerce site to have a look at the black/black Maggie..isn't it exactly the same as the black/black version that came out last season?? and the price is $995 now.. I know the very first Maggies were $900+ but last season the price was lower for this exact style/colour, I don't think it's right for it to be $100 more now..what changed? not the material nor the colour..



I'm seeing this trend with other styles as well. I don't know if it's due to either the increase in material costs or just plain greediness. Msr. L is a very rich man.


----------



## laleeza

Does anyone else think this is cute? I'd love to see this on
http://m.saks.com/include/mobileZoom.jsp?pc=0452537162568


----------



## anjali

I just noticed that the daf bootie in leather went on the cl website.  Does anyone know if the suede one will go on the site?


----------



## Nolia

Any news on the red/oyster Maggie yet?


----------



## Vale146

l.a_girl19 said:


> Oh my...these are sickkk!!! Where will they be available? Anyone have any idea how much they will cost?



ahhhhh thouse are TDF


----------



## RedBottomLover

laleeza said:


> Does anyone else think this is cute? I'd love to see this on
> http://m.saks.com/include/mobileZoom.jsp?pc=0452537162568


It caught my eye as well. I would like to see someone with it on too.


----------



## laleeza

RedBottomLover said:


> It caught my eye as well. I would like to see someone with it on too.



May have to check it out


----------



## jenayb

Nolia said:


> Any news on the red/oyster Maggie yet?


 
I haven't heard a peep! :tumbleweed:


----------



## jeshika

laleeza said:


> Does anyone else think this is cute? I'd love to see this on
> http://m.saks.com/include/mobileZoom.jsp?pc=0452537162568



I tried the big dorcet and those straps are hard to get into!


----------



## laleeza

jeshika said:


> I tried the big dorcet and those straps are hard to get into!



I was wondering about that. Thanks jeshika!


----------



## jenayb

My Leopard/Black Maggie just arrived and, well, *Karen* was right. It is absolutely stunning in person. These babies literally took my breath away when I opened the box. I took a couple quick pics out in the sunlight on our back patio to try and capture the true colours. For anyone who is interested, these fit exactly the same as the original run of Maggie 140s - the Lilac/Navy & Tobacco/Brown. I went a half size down in all of my Maggie 140s and they fit perfectly. 

If you look at the cap toes in the second picture, you can really see the depth of the gold colouring. The lattice work inside, if you will, is a different colour - slightly. Out of this planet! 












The cap toe is NOT garish or too shiny gold in person. There's actually depth to this cap toe. I can't even describe it. Simply amazing. Here are some mod pics. Sorry, they were taken on the fly and aren't that great.


----------



## laleeza

jenaywins said:


> My Leopard/Black Maggie just arrived and, well, *Karen* was right. It is absolutely stunning in person. These babies literally took my breath away when I opened the box. I took a couple quick pics out in the sunlight on our back patio to try and capture the true colours. For anyone who is interested, these fit exactly the same as the original run of Maggie 140s - the Lilac/Navy & Tobacco/Brown. I went a half size down in all of my Maggie 140s and they fit perfectly.
> 
> If you look at the cap toes in the second picture, you can really see the depth of the gold colouring. The lattice work inside, if you will, is a different colour - slightly. Out of this planet!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The cap toe is NOT garish or too shiny gold in person. There's actually depth to this cap toe. I can't even describe it. Simply amazing. Here are some mod pics. Sorry, they were taken on the fly and aren't that great.



wow! Between you and Karen - Now I'm really torn if I should wait to see the anthracite ones or get these! They are amazing. Did you size down from your CL TTS or from your US TTS? and how's the toe box on these? Say compared to Biancas sizing and toebox?


----------



## jenayb

laleeza said:


> wow! Between you and Karen - Now I'm really torn if I should wait to see the anthracite ones or get these! They are amazing. Did you size down from your CL TTS or from your US TTS? and how's the toe box on these? Say compared to Biancas sizing and toebox?



CL TTS, so essentially I take my Bianca sizing in my Maggies; I am also a 38; however, in my Maggie 160s I took a 38.5. The toe box, for me, is not as generous as in the Bianca.


----------



## laleeza

jenaywins said:


> CL TTS, so essentially I take my Bianca sizing in my Maggies; I am also a 38; however, in my Maggie 160s I took a 38.5. The toe box, for me, is not as generous as in the Bianca.



Thanks *J*! I truly hope my fat toes can wear them as I am dying for Maggies!


----------



## jenayb

laleeza said:


> Thanks *J*! I truly hope my fat toes can wear them as I am dying for Maggies!



Hehe.

Well, I cannot speak for the Anthracite as I have not seen them in person, but these are just amazing.


----------



## laleeza

jenaywins said:


> Hehe.
> 
> Well, I cannot speak for the Anthracite as I have not seen them in person, but these are just amazing.



Fo sho!  And I needs me some leopard in hair!!


----------



## jenayb




----------



## laleeza

If I were 10 years younger i'd be needing me that zebra in hair too!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

jenaywins said:


> My Leopard/Black Maggie just arrived and, well, *Karen* was right. It is absolutely stunning in person. These babies literally took my breath away when I opened the box. I took a couple quick pics out in the sunlight on our back patio to try and capture the true colours. For anyone who is interested, these fit exactly the same as the original run of Maggie 140s - the Lilac/Navy & Tobacco/Brown. I went a half size down in all of my Maggie 140s and they fit perfectly.
> 
> If you look at the cap toes in the second picture, you can really see the depth of the gold colouring. The lattice work inside, if you will, is a different colour - slightly. Out of this planet!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The cap toe is NOT garish or too shiny gold in person. There's actually depth to this cap toe. I can't even describe it. Simply amazing. Here are some mod pics. Sorry, they were taken on the fly and aren't that great.



They look fantastic on you, as all of your shoes do! Wear them in good health, you leopard fiend


----------



## AEGIS

hmm will my tobacco need a fraternal twin? they are the same coloring after all.

eta: i just realized i might need to get out of this thread


----------



## hazeltt

jenaywins said:


> My Leopard/Black Maggie just arrived and, well, *Karen* was right. It is absolutely stunning in person. These babies literally took my breath away when I opened the box. I took a couple quick pics out in the sunlight on our back patio to try and capture the true colours. For anyone who is interested, these fit exactly the same as the original run of Maggie 140s - the Lilac/Navy & Tobacco/Brown. I went a half size down in all of my Maggie 140s and they fit perfectly.
> 
> If you look at the cap toes in the second picture, you can really see the depth of the gold colouring. The lattice work inside, if you will, is a different colour - slightly. Out of this planet!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The cap toe is NOT garish or too shiny gold in person. There's actually depth to this cap toe. I can't even describe it. Simply amazing. Here are some mod pics. Sorry, they were taken on the fly and aren't that great.



They look great on you and so much better then the stock pics. Your modeling pics always push me over the edge!


----------



## Nolia

jenaywins said:


> My Leopard/Black Maggie just arrived and, well, *Karen* was right. It is absolutely stunning in person. These babies literally took my breath away when I opened the box. I took a couple quick pics out in the sunlight on our back patio to try and capture the true colours. For anyone who is interested, these fit exactly the same as the original run of Maggie 140s - the Lilac/Navy & Tobacco/Brown. I went a half size down in all of my Maggie 140s and they fit perfectly.
> 
> If you look at the cap toes in the second picture, you can really see the depth of the gold colouring. The lattice work inside, if you will, is a different colour - slightly. Out of this planet!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The cap toe is NOT garish or too shiny gold in person. There's actually depth to this cap toe. I can't even describe it. Simply amazing. Here are some mod pics. Sorry, they were taken on the fly and aren't that great.



Gorgeous!! I KNOW I'm going to get me a pair of Maggies.  The problem is deciding what colorway.  @__@ Those leopard/black is the perfect amount of leather vs print.  I am SO tempted.


----------



## NANI1972

Really gorgeous Maggies *Jenay*!


----------



## chacci1

jenaywins said:


> My Leopard/Black Maggie just arrived and, well, *Karen* was right. It is absolutely stunning in person. These babies literally took my breath away when I opened the box. I took a couple quick pics out in the sunlight on our back patio to try and capture the true colours. For anyone who is interested, these fit exactly the same as the original run of Maggie 140s - the Lilac/Navy & Tobacco/Brown. I went a half size down in all of my Maggie 140s and they fit perfectly.
> 
> If you look at the cap toes in the second picture, you can really see the depth of the gold colouring. The lattice work inside, if you will, is a different colour - slightly.
> 
> 
> Gorgeous babe!  I had to return mine to exchange for a smaller size.  I too went with my Bianca size which really seems to be my size in all louboutins these days!  It seems like I'm sizing down in everything!  But, they are gorgeous on you!


----------



## jenayb

laleeza said:


> If I were 10 years younger i'd be needing me that zebra in hair too!



Lol! Oh come on! 



SchnauzerCrazy said:


> They look fantastic on you, as all of your shoes do! Wear them in good health, you leopard fiend



You are just to good to me babe. 



AEGIS said:


> hmm will my tobacco need a fraternal twin? they are the same coloring after all.
> 
> eta: i just realized i might need to get out of this thread



Stayyyyy. 



hazeltt said:


> They look great on you and so much better then the stock pics. Your modeling pics always push me over the edge!



Thanks! They are wonderful shoes! 



Nolia said:


> Gorgeous!! I KNOW I'm going to get me a pair of Maggies.  The problem is deciding what colorway.  @__@ Those leopard/black is the perfect amount of leather vs print.  I am SO tempted.



I'm partial to the leopard! 



NANI1972 said:


> Really gorgeous Maggies *Jenay*!



Thanks sweet pea! 



chacci1 said:


> jenaywins said:
> 
> 
> 
> My Leopard/Black Maggie just arrived and, well, *Karen* was right. It is absolutely stunning in person. These babies literally took my breath away when I opened the box. I took a couple quick pics out in the sunlight on our back patio to try and capture the true colours. For anyone who is interested, these fit exactly the same as the original run of Maggie 140s - the Lilac/Navy & Tobacco/Brown. I went a half size down in all of my Maggie 140s and they fit perfectly.
> 
> If you look at the cap toes in the second picture, you can really see the depth of the gold colouring. The lattice work inside, if you will, is a different colour - slightly.
> 
> 
> Gorgeous babe!  I had to return mine to exchange for a smaller size.  I too went with my Bianca size which really seems to be my size in all louboutins these days!  It seems like I'm sizing down in everything!  But, they are gorgeous on you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really?? Half size down from your half size down!?
Click to expand...


----------



## Emily HC

jenaywins said:


> My Leopard/Black Maggie just arrived and, well, *Karen* was right. It is absolutely stunning in person. These babies literally took my breath away when I opened the box. I took a couple quick pics out in the sunlight on our back patio to try and capture the true colours. For anyone who is interested, these fit exactly the same as the original run of Maggie 140s - the Lilac/Navy & Tobacco/Brown. I went a half size down in all of my Maggie 140s and they fit perfectly.
> 
> If you look at the cap toes in the second picture, you can really see the depth of the gold colouring. The lattice work inside, if you will, is a different colour - slightly. Out of this planet!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The cap toe is NOT garish or too shiny gold in person. There's actually depth to this cap toe. I can't even describe it. Simply amazing. Here are some mod pics. Sorry, they were taken on the fly and aren't that great.



Congrats!! they are really stunning!!!! 
I am still waiting for my size to arrive..... very... very .... patiently.....


----------



## Dessye

Congrats *J*!!!!!   I just bought my 160s and sized TTS so hopefully there will be room for a foot pad for comfort since it's 160.   I think the leopard is my favourite rendition of the Maggie this season.

On another note, I just checked out how sales of the Deja Vu (googly eyed Lady Peep sling) are going and .......they are almost sold out


----------



## jenayb

Dessye said:


> Congrats *J*!!!!!  I just bought my 160s and sized TTS so hopefully there will be room for a foot pad for comfort since it's 160.  I think the leopard is my favourite rendition of the Maggie this season.
> 
> On another note, I just checked out how sales of the Deja Vu (googly eyed Lady Peep sling) are going and .......they are almost sold out


 
Congrats babe I can't wait to see yours! I was going to go with a 160, but I thought that I would love for this to be a shoe that I can wear everywhere without worrying about my ankles being sore at the end of the night, KWIM?

Yeah I noticed the Deja Vu, too. Honestly... It's a fun shoe. I would rock it with a little black dress. Not gonna lie. :shame:


----------



## HermesLuv

jenaywins said:


> My Leopard/Black Maggie just arrived and, well, *Karen* was right. It is absolutely stunning in person. These babies literally took my breath away when I opened the box. I took a couple quick pics out in the sunlight on our back patio to try and capture the true colours. For anyone who is interested, these fit exactly the same as the original run of Maggie 140s - the Lilac/Navy & Tobacco/Brown. I went a half size down in all of my Maggie 140s and they fit perfectly.
> 
> If you look at the cap toes in the second picture, you can really see the depth of the gold colouring. The lattice work inside, if you will, is a different colour - slightly. Out of this planet!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The cap toe is NOT garish or too shiny gold in person. There's actually depth to this cap toe. I can't even describe it. Simply amazing. Here are some mod pics. Sorry, they were taken on the fly and aren't that great.


 
i was on the fence about the maggies this season, but after seeing this, i might just HAVE to get them .. they look great on you!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

jenaywins said:


> My Leopard/Black Maggie just arrived and, well, *Karen* was right. It is absolutely stunning in person. These babies literally took my breath away when I opened the box. I took a couple quick pics out in the sunlight on our back patio to try and capture the true colours. For anyone who is interested, these fit exactly the same as the original run of Maggie 140s - the Lilac/Navy & Tobacco/Brown. I went a half size down in all of my Maggie 140s and they fit perfectly.
> 
> If you look at the cap toes in the second picture, you can really see the depth of the gold colouring. The lattice work inside, if you will, is a different colour - slightly. Out of this planet!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The cap toe is NOT garish or too shiny gold in person. There's actually depth to this cap toe. I can't even describe it. Simply amazing. Here are some mod pics. Sorry, they were taken on the fly and aren't that great.


 
they look fabulous!!!


----------



## Dessye

jenaywins said:


> Congrats babe I can't wait to see yours! I was going to go with a 160, but I thought that I would love for this to be a shoe that I can wear everywhere without worrying about my ankles being sore at the end of the night, KWIM?
> 
> Yeah I noticed the Deja Vu, too. Honestly... *It's a fun shoe. I would rock it with a little black dress.* Not gonna lie. :shame:


 
You could rock it for a lot less than $1595.  Black patent Lady Peep Sling with $20 worth of various sized wiggle eyes plus glue plus 1 hour of your time.


----------



## jenayb

Dessye said:


> You could rock it for a lot less than $1595.  Black patent Lady Peep Sling with $20 worth of various sized wiggle eyes plus glue plus 1 hour of your time.



Well, yeah. That too.


----------



## Dessye

This bag is so cute! I love it!


----------



## BougieBoo

Ummmm...what happened to the Burlina?? It was on the website, but now it's gone! #newbie What does that mean? I need these! LOL!!


----------



## RedBottomLover

Dessye said:


> This bag is so cute! I love it!


 I'm not a huge bag person but this one made me do a double take when reading the email today as well.


----------



## indypup

Hi ladies!  I ran a search, but didn't find anything I didn't already know.

Where, other than Saks, Barneys, and CL e-commerce, can I get the Bibi Glitter York?  I think I want to make this my birthday shoe (if I can find it).


----------



## aoqtpi

jenaywins said:


> My Leopard/Black Maggie just arrived and, well, *Karen* was right. It is absolutely stunning in person. These babies literally took my breath away when I opened the box. I took a couple quick pics out in the sunlight on our back patio to try and capture the true colours. For anyone who is interested, these fit exactly the same as the original run of Maggie 140s - the Lilac/Navy & Tobacco/Brown. I went a half size down in all of my Maggie 140s and they fit perfectly.
> 
> If you look at the cap toes in the second picture, you can really see the depth of the gold colouring. The lattice work inside, if you will, is a different colour - slightly. Out of this planet!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The cap toe is NOT garish or too shiny gold in person. There's actually depth to this cap toe. I can't even describe it. Simply amazing. Here are some mod pics. Sorry, they were taken on the fly and aren't that great.



I knew you'd cave and get Maggies! 

I adore this colourway! They're absolutely fantastic!


----------



## jenayb

aoqtpi said:


> I knew you'd cave and get Maggies!
> 
> I adore this colourway! They're absolutely fantastic!



 Thank you. I'm predictable.


----------



## PetitColibri

Dessye said:


> You could rock it for a lot less than $1595.  Black patent Lady Peep Sling with $20 worth of various sized wiggle eyes plus glue plus 1 hour of your time.



lol so true !


----------



## jeshika

Dessye said:


> You could rock it for a lot less than $1595.  Black patent Lady Peep Sling with $20 worth of various sized wiggle eyes plus glue plus 1 hour of your time.


----------



## GCGDanielle

Ladies: I'm swinging by the new LV Forum Shops location when I leave my office today (my kind of "happy" hour ).  If anyone wants me to scope out something specific or snap some pics, send me a PM.  I'm heading that way in about 3 hours.


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

jenaywins said:


> Thank you. I'm predictable.



I've always preferred "consistent" to "predictable"


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

GCGDanielle said:


> Ladies: I'm swinging by the new LV Forum Shops location when I leave my office today (my kind of "happy" hour ).  If anyone wants me to* scope out something specific* or snap some pics, send me a PM.  I'm heading that way in about 3 hours.



Yes! Please, if you see a money tree, can you let me know? I have a wish list a mile long


----------



## anniethecat

GCGDanielle said:


> Ladies: I'm swinging by the new LV Forum Shops location when I leave my office today (my kind of "happy" hour ). If anyone wants me to scope out something specific or snap some pics, send me a PM. I'm heading that way in about 3 hours.


 
Some pics would be great!  I don't get to shop there until next April!  I would so be in trouble if I lived near a boutique.


----------



## GCGDanielle

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> Yes! Please, if you see a money tree, can you let me know? I have a wish list a mile long



I can't make any promises.  Unless said money tree is as renewable as, say, bamboo.


----------



## GCGDanielle

anniethecat said:


> Some pics would be great!  I don't get to shop there until next April!  I would so be in trouble if I lived near a boutique.



So true.  I have never walked into a CL boutique without making a purchase.  Dangerous territory!   

Funny enough, it's always been other shoppers that seal the deal for my purchases.  For example, when I was trying on the Choquettes, a woman was snapping pics with her cell phone and saying to her SO how I was nuts if I didn't buy them because they were so "gah-geous on my feet, dah-ling."


----------



## jeshika

jenaywins said:


> My Leopard/Black Maggie just arrived and, well, *Karen* was right. It is absolutely stunning in person. These babies literally took my breath away when I opened the box. I took a couple quick pics out in the sunlight on our back patio to try and capture the true colours. For anyone who is interested, these fit exactly the same as the original run of Maggie 140s - the Lilac/Navy & Tobacco/Brown. I went a half size down in all of my Maggie 140s and they fit perfectly.
> 
> If you look at the cap toes in the second picture, you can really see the depth of the gold colouring. The lattice work inside, if you will, is a different colour - slightly. Out of this planet!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The cap toe is NOT garish or too shiny gold in person. There's actually depth to this cap toe. I can't even describe it. Simply amazing. Here are some mod pics. Sorry, they were taken on the fly and aren't that great.



These are gorgeous, *jenay*! congrats on a new addition to your maggie family! i can't wait to receive mine!


----------



## anniethecat

GCGDanielle said:


> So true. I have never walked into a CL boutique without making a purchase. Dangerous territory!
> 
> Funny enough, it's always been other shoppers that seal the deal for my purchases. For example, when I was trying on the Choquettes, a woman was snapping pics with her cell phone and saying to her SO how I was nuts if I didn't buy them because they were so "gah-geous on my feet, dah-ling."


 
I don't have that problem...I live in MN and we only have a teeny tiny CL section in our NM in Mpls.  I hate that!  One of my shoe angels on tPF helped me get a pair of Choquettes and they certainly are "gah-geous"


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Those Leopard Maggies look FABULOUS on you *Jenay*! Congrats!


----------



## jenayb

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Those Leopard Maggies look FABULOUS on you *Jenay*! Congrats!


----------



## GCGDanielle

Quick scoop on the new LV Forum Shops location:
The store is about the same size as the Palazzo location, but it doesn't branch off.  It's just straight back.  Not as pretty/fancy as I'd hoped.  This store has security staff (read: dude in a suit) at the entrance.  Most of the SAs on shift were from the Palazzo store, so that's bad news for the quality of service.  I was specifically asked not to take any photos of the store or shoes in order to "respect the newness" of the store.  Crazy, huh?  Anyway, here are some tips on the stock:
1.  If you want Sobek, they have 3 colorways (burgundy, claire de lune, and silver).  I was told that they aren't selling very well, so they have multiple sizes.  The most limited in claire de lune.
2.  They have lots of strass, including many flats.  I tried on a pair of AB LPs and seriously considered them.  The 4k thing kind of ruined it, though. 
3.  They have a large array of Maggie sizes.  They have only 140s.  The 2 options are the leopard/kid and the black patent/suede.  I really thought I would leave with the black patent/suede, but they just didn't do it for me in person.  Not sure why.
4.  They don't have much in the way of classics or exotics.  I was told they're still trying to build stock.
5.  They have a black/black LP in a 38.  I would've purchased it on the spot if it was 0.5 size smaller.  They were exquisite and in perfect shape.


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

GCGDanielle said:


> Quick scoop on the new LV Forum Shops location:
> The store is about the same size as the Palazzo location, but it doesn't branch off.  It's just straight back.  Not as pretty/fancy as I'd hoped.  This store has security staff (read: dude in a suit) at the entrance.  Most of the SAs on shift were from the Palazzo store, so that's bad news for the quality of service.  I was specifically asked not to take any photos of the store or shoes in order to "respect the newness" of the store.  Crazy, huh?  Anyway, here are some tips on the stock:
> 1.  If you want Sobek, they have 3 colorways (burgundy, claire de lune, and silver).  I was told that they aren't selling very well, so they have multiple sizes.  The most limited in claire de lune.
> 2.  They have lots of strass, including many flats.  I tried on a pair of AB LPs and seriously considered them.  The 4k thing kind of ruined it, though.
> 3.  They have a large array of Maggie sizes.  They have only 140s.  The 2 options are the leopard/kid and the black patent/suede.  I really thought I would leave with the black patent/suede, but they just didn't do it for me in person.  Not sure why.
> 4.  They don't have much in the way of classics or exotics.  I was told they're still trying to build stock.
> 5.  They have a black/black LP in a 38.  I would've purchased it on the spot if it was 0.5 size smaller.  They were exquisite and in perfect shape.



Now that's what I call recon!! Even though you didn't find a money tree, thank you for the update!


----------



## chanel*liz

GCGDanielle said:


> Quick scoop on the new LV Forum Shops location:
> The store is about the same size as the Palazzo location, but it doesn't branch off. It's just straight back. Not as pretty/fancy as I'd hoped. This store has security staff (read: dude in a suit) at the entrance. Most of the SAs on shift were from the Palazzo store, so that's bad news for the quality of service. I was specifically asked not to take any photos of the store or shoes in order to "respect the newness" of the store. Crazy, huh? Anyway, here are some tips on the stock:
> 1. If you want Sobek, they have 3 colorways (burgundy, claire de lune, and silver). I was told that they aren't selling very well, so they have multiple sizes. The most limited in claire de lune.
> 2. They have lots of strass, including many flats. I tried on a pair of AB LPs and seriously considered them. The 4k thing kind of ruined it, though.
> 3. They have a large array of Maggie sizes. They have only 140s. The 2 options are the leopard/kid and the black patent/suede. I really thought I would leave with the black patent/suede, but they just didn't do it for me in person. Not sure why.
> 4. They don't have much in the way of classics or exotics. I was told they're still trying to build stock.
> 5. They have a black/black LP in a 38. I would've purchased it on the spot if it was 0.5 size smaller. They were exquisite and in perfect shape.


 
ugh.. i was hoping this store would be WOW!! i find in a lot of the new (and not new) CL stores the customer service is really lacking. oh well, thanks for the detailed info!!


----------



## ntntgo

chanel*liz said:


> ugh.. i was hoping this store would be WOW!! i find in a lot of the new (and not new) CL stores the customer service is really lacking. oh well, thanks for the detailed info!!


 
I love dealing with both LV stores.  The manager of both stores, Mojgan, is fantastic and always makes sure that when my friends go to her boutiques that they roll out the red carpet.  I have been dealing with Leonna at Forum and she is fabulous.

On another note that we brought up in the same post, I have the Clare de Lune Sobeks here on consignment and I can't make up my mind on them.  They have a pretty hefty price tag for not being an exotic.  Oh, and I also have the Macala in the nude (gold) baseball.  They look horrible on me, so, I'd like to know if anyone else has tried them and what the consensus is. 

I'd like to know if anyone has bought them and whether you thnk they're worth the money.

I know I just got my epidural in my lumbar yesterday and the last thing I am supposed to be doing is putting on high heels but, I'd like your opinions as to whether to keep or send back.


----------



## sammix3

*Danielle* - Thanks for the intel! That's quite disappointing... hopefully they'll get in more stock soon.

*Nat* - I like the Sobeks, it's very unique. However, they are quite pricey... and if you don't love them then I say they should go back. And I like your nail polish too!


----------



## hazeltt

GCGDanielle said:


> Quick scoop on the new LV Forum Shops location:
> The store is about the same size as the Palazzo location, but it doesn't branch off.  It's just straight back.  Not as pretty/fancy as I'd hoped.  This store has security staff (read: dude in a suit) at the entrance.  Most of the SAs on shift were from the Palazzo store, so that's bad news for the quality of service.  I was specifically asked not to take any photos of the store or shoes in order to "respect the newness" of the store.  Crazy, huh?  Anyway, here are some tips on the stock:
> 1.  If you want Sobek, they have 3 colorways (burgundy, claire de lune, and silver).  I was told that they aren't selling very well, so they have multiple sizes.  The most limited in claire de lune.
> 2.  They have lots of strass, including many flats.  I tried on a pair of AB LPs and seriously considered them.  The 4k thing kind of ruined it, though.
> 3.  They have a large array of Maggie sizes.  They have only 140s.  The 2 options are the leopard/kid and the black patent/suede.  I really thought I would leave with the black patent/suede, but they just didn't do it for me in person.  Not sure why.
> 4.  They don't have much in the way of classics or exotics.  I was told they're still trying to build stock.
> 5.  They have a black/black LP in a 38.  I would've purchased it on the spot if it was 0.5 size smaller.  They were exquisite and in perfect shape.



Thanks for the intel! I hope to visit them soon! 



ntntgo said:


> I love dealing with both LV stores.  The manager of both stores, Mojgan, is fantastic and always makes sure that when my friends go to her boutiques that they roll out the red carpet.  I have been dealing with Leonna at Forum and she is fabulous.
> 
> On another note that we brought up in the same post, I have the Clare de Lune Sobeks here on consignment and I can't make up my mind on them.  They have a pretty hefty price tag for not being an exotic.  Oh, and I also have the Macala in the nude (gold) baseball.  They look horrible on me, so, I'd like to know if anyone else has tried them and what the consensus is.
> 
> I'd like to know if anyone has bought them and whether you thnk they're worth the money.
> 
> I know I just got my epidural in my lumbar yesterday and the last thing I am supposed to be doing is putting on high heels but, I'd like your opinions as to whether to keep or send back.



I think I agree with *sammix3*. For that price tag, they should have that "wow" factor but I'm not really feeling it.


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

GCGDanielle said:


> Quick scoop on the new LV Forum Shops location:
> The store is about the same size as the Palazzo location, but it doesn't branch off. It's just straight back. Not as pretty/fancy as I'd hoped. This store has security staff (read: dude in a suit) at the entrance. Most of the SAs on shift were from the Palazzo store, so that's bad news for the quality of service. I was specifically asked not to take any photos of the store or shoes in order to "respect the newness" of the store. Crazy, huh? Anyway, here are some tips on the stock:
> 1. If you want Sobek, they have 3 colorways (burgundy, claire de lune, and silver). I was told that they aren't selling very well, so they have multiple sizes. The most limited in claire de lune.
> 2. They have lots of strass, including many flats. I tried on a pair of AB LPs and seriously considered them. The 4k thing kind of ruined it, though.
> 3. They have a large array of Maggie sizes. They have only 140s. The 2 options are the leopard/kid and the black patent/suede. I really thought I would leave with the black patent/suede, but they just didn't do it for me in person. Not sure why.
> 4. They don't have much in the way of classics or exotics. I was told they're still trying to build stock.
> 5. They have a black/black LP in a 38. I would've purchased it on the spot if it was 0.5 size smaller. They were exquisite and in perfect shape.


 
Thanks for the intel! This might be good news for my wallet if neither LV boutiques have anything I love, I'll be there tomorrow!


----------



## karwood

I got this on Thursday. *New Arrivals at Madison*:


LADY PEEP STRASS 150 SUEDE BURMA AURORA BOREALE $3995 

DAF BOOTY 160 PONY LEOPARD LUXOR $1695 

DAFFODILE 160 CALF GRAINE BLACK $995 

NEW DECLIC 120 KID BLACK $695 

MATER CLAUDE 85 PATENT CALF BLACK $695 

MANUE 85 PATENT CALF BLACK $695 

SIMPLE PUMP 85 PATENT CALF NUDE $595 

SIXTIZETT 70 NAPPA CUOIO HEEL BLACK $795

Some pics:

LADY PEEP STRASS 150 SUEDE BURMA AURORA BOREALE






DAF BOOTY 160 PONY LEOPARD LUXOR






DAFFODILE 160 CALF GRAINE BLACK






SIXTIZETT 70 NAPPA CUOIO HEEL BLACK


----------



## AEGIS

ntntgo said:


> I love dealing with both LV stores.  The manager of both stores, Mojgan, is fantastic and always makes sure that when my friends go to her boutiques that they roll out the red carpet.  I have been dealing with Leonna at Forum and she is fabulous.
> 
> On another note that we brought up in the same post, I have the Clare de Lune Sobeks here on consignment and I can't make up my mind on them.  They have a pretty hefty price tag for not being an exotic.  Oh, and I also have the Macala in the nude (gold) baseball.  They look horrible on me, so, I'd like to know if anyone else has tried them and what the consensus is.
> 
> I'd like to know if anyone has bought them and whether you thnk they're worth the money.
> 
> I know I just got my epidural in my lumbar yesterday and the last thing I am supposed to be doing is putting on high heels but, I'd like your opinions as to whether to keep or send back.





i think they're stunning but i have a weakness for gray


----------



## sulawgirl

Leopard Daf Booty went up on the Christian Louboutin site! Purchased mine this morning.


----------



## AEGIS

sulawgirl said:


> Leopard Daf Booty went up on the Christian Louboutin site! Purchased mine this morning.



omgee post pics when you get themmmmmm!!!


----------



## laleeza

*Nat* I think they are stunning!! Total keepers. But I'm with *Aegis* - I love gray. Honestly, I doubt I'd want to take those off after trying them on! 



ntntgo said:


> I love dealing with both LV stores.  The manager of both stores, Mojgan, is fantastic and always makes sure that when my friends go to her boutiques that they roll out the red carpet.  I have been dealing with Leonna at Forum and she is fabulous.
> 
> On another note that we brought up in the same post, I have the Clare de Lune Sobeks here on consignment and I can't make up my mind on them.  They have a pretty hefty price tag for not being an exotic.  Oh, and I also have the Macala in the nude (gold) baseball.  They look horrible on me, so, I'd like to know if anyone else has tried them and what the consensus is.
> 
> I'd like to know if anyone has bought them and whether you thnk they're worth the money.
> 
> I know I just got my epidural in my lumbar yesterday and the last thing I am supposed to be doing is putting on high heels but, I'd like your opinions as to whether to keep or send back.


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

ntntgo said:


> I love dealing with both LV stores.  The manager of both stores, Mojgan, is fantastic and always makes sure that when my friends go to her boutiques that they roll out the red carpet.  I have been dealing with Leonna at Forum and she is fabulous.
> 
> On another note that we brought up in the same post, I have the Clare de Lune Sobeks here on consignment and I can't make up my mind on them.  They have a pretty hefty price tag for not being an exotic.  Oh, and I also have the Macala in the nude (gold) baseball.  They look horrible on me, so, I'd like to know if anyone else has tried them and what the consensus is.
> 
> I'd like to know if anyone has bought them and whether you thnk they're worth the money.
> 
> I know I just got my epidural in my lumbar yesterday and the last thing I am supposed to be doing is putting on high heels but, I'd like your opinions as to whether to keep or send back.



Hi Nat,
I would not recommend you to go for the Sobek EXCEPT the Burgundy then the Emeradue ..
I was disappointed by the Claire De Lune as its not much attractive for a 1500 $ price tag !

Personally, i would wait a bit more as more Fall styles are coming!
BTW, did you get any winter trash !!!!


----------



## ntntgo

^SeDuCTive^ said:


> Hi Nat,
> I would not recommend you to go for the Sobek EXCEPT the Burgundy then the Emeradue ..
> I was disappointed by the Claire De Lune as its not much attractive for a 1500 $ price tag !
> 
> Personally, i would wait a bit more as more Fall styles are coming!
> BTW, did you get any winter trash !!!!


 
Hi *Seductive*-I haven't heard from you in a while.
I had the Sobek in the Emerauld and it reminded me of Christmas tinsel. The Burgandy was just...meh.  But the Clare de Lune is gorgeous.  I'm with Aegis, I love anything gray and it's a dark gray but with subtle Lavendar undertones.  I just don't know if they are worth $1595.  Exotics aren't even that much. (Well, except croc).  So, that's my dilemma.

The Winter Trash, I'm not a fan.  I have 2 pair of the original Cate Trash and I love them.  I don't love when he takes and old, really creative idea and remakes it with moderate changes.  Plus, I can't wear anything over 140mm anymore because of my back.  Regardless, I don't like what I refer to as "retreads".  Like the Eco Trash and Winter Trash.  What's next, White Trash?  LOL  Same thing that he did with the Big Lips.  They didn't sell so the got remade as the Fibbia 3, the Open Lips and something else.

I would prefer to just keep the classics and use different media and new designs completely.  KWIM?

And, gosh, I am not trying to offend anyone that bought or buys the new Trash shoes or any shoe.  It's just my personal opinion.  And who am I?


----------



## ntntgo

laleeza said:


> Does anyone else think this is cute? I'd love to see this on
> http://m.saks.com/include/mobileZoom.jsp?pc=0452537162568


 
*laleeza*-they are very unflattering on.  They look like how those baseball Big Dorcet looked.  They make your legs look short and stumpy and I'm 5'9" tall.  They would have looked better with just the one strap across and in the same color as the shoe.


----------



## AEGIS

lmao at "white trash"  that was a good one.

wait the claire de lune is $1500?! damn.  that is realllly pricey and is reminiscent of another style as well. but tbh I think it's one of my favorite styles this season.

were the original Cate trash a lower heel Nat?  I cannot do any of the trashes bc of the heel height as well.


----------



## laleeza

ntntgo said:


> *laleeza*-they are very unflattering on.  They look like how those baseball Big Dorcet looked.  They make your legs look short and stumpy and I'm 5'9" tall.  They would have looked better with just the one strap across and in the same color as the shoe.



Thank you *Nat*! That's one I can take off the list


----------



## cts900

*nat*, I love, love, love, love grey.  I think it is such a special shade and for me has absolute wow factor.  I love them on you.


----------



## sammix3

LOL at white trash shoes!!


----------



## hazeltt

Has anyone seen this pair in real life? It's called Baladeuse (pictured in nude patent). I'd love to see mod shots.


----------



## AEGIS

^that's kinda different.  it has the pampas lattice work....hmm i likey!


----------



## chanel*liz

ntntgo said:


> I love dealing with both LV stores.  The manager of both stores, Mojgan, is fantastic and always makes sure that when my friends go to her boutiques that they roll out the red carpet.  I have been dealing with Leonna at Forum and she is fabulous.
> 
> On another note that we brought up in the same post, I have the Clare de Lune Sobeks here on consignment and I can't make up my mind on them.  They have a pretty hefty price tag for not being an exotic.  Oh, and I also have the Macala in the nude (gold) baseball.  They look horrible on me, so, I'd like to know if anyone else has tried them and what the consensus is.
> 
> I'd like to know if anyone has bought them and whether you thnk they're worth the money.
> 
> I know I just got my epidural in my lumbar yesterday and the last thing I am supposed to be doing is putting on high heels but, I'd like your opinions as to whether to keep or send back.



that's great! im glad you have good experiences with the CL stores and their service. wish i could say the same but sadly all CL stores are lacking in that dept for me


----------



## ntntgo

hazeltt said:


> Has anyone seen this pair in real life? It's called Baladeuse (pictured in nude patent). I'd love to see mod shots.


 
Great, I didn't think there was anything more that I HAD to have.  Thanks, *Hazeltt.  *Enabler.


----------



## ntntgo

sammix3 said:


> LOL at white trash shoes!!


 
Those could be kind of fun.  Think of all the stuff you could put on them.


----------



## ntntgo

AEGIS said:


> lmao at "white trash" that was a good one.
> 
> wait the claire de lune is $1500?! damn. that is realllly pricey and is reminiscent of another style as well. but tbh I think it's one of my favorite styles this season.
> 
> were the original Cate trash a lower heel Nat? I cannot do any of the trashes bc of the heel height as well.


 
The original Cate Trash is the Cantenita.  So it's a 140mm. I love them, they are so comfortable and the heel and platform are specchio and every pair is different.  There's a lot more, as Carrie Bradshaw would put it, "Za za zu".


----------



## carlinha

ntntgo said:


> I love dealing with both LV stores.  The manager of both stores, Mojgan, is fantastic and always makes sure that when my friends go to her boutiques that they roll out the red carpet.  I have been dealing with Leonna at Forum and she is fabulous.
> 
> On another note that we brought up in the same post, I have the Clare de Lune Sobeks here on consignment and I can't make up my mind on them.  They have a pretty hefty price tag for not being an exotic.  Oh, and I also have the Macala in the nude (gold) baseball.  They look horrible on me, so, I'd like to know if anyone else has tried them and what the consensus is.
> 
> I'd like to know if anyone has bought them and whether you thnk they're worth the money.
> 
> I know I just got my epidural in my lumbar yesterday and the last thing I am supposed to be doing is putting on high heels but, I'd like your opinions as to whether to keep or send back.



TOTAL KEEPERS!!!!  these look FAB ON YOU!!!!


----------



## GCGDanielle

ntntgo said:


> I love dealing with both LV stores.  The manager of both stores, Mojgan, is fantastic and always makes sure that when my friends go to her boutiques that they roll out the red carpet.  I have been dealing with Leonna at Forum and she is fabulous.



Thanks for the info.  I've not dealt with either person you mentioned, but I'll be sure to in the future.  The funniest part of it all is that I'm so easy to please, so when I notice the service is lacking, it's truly b-a-d.  

I love the Sobeks on you!


----------



## hazeltt

ntntgo said:


> Great, I didn't think there was anything more that I HAD to have.  Thanks, *Hazeltt.  *Enabler.



No problem!  I'm sorry to hear about your back, hope you get well soon! But on the bright side, these look like they're under 140mm.


----------



## PyAri

ntntgo said:


> What's next, White Trash?


LOL. It's 1am here, I should not be laughing this hard!  Absolutely love the Claire de lune on you Nat.  Hope you decided to keep them.


----------



## chacci1

chanel*liz said:


> ugh.. i was hoping this store would be WOW!! i find in a lot of the new (and not new) CL stores the customer service is really lacking. oh well, thanks for the detailed info!!



Chanel....PM me if you ever have any problems and/or would like any help in working with the boutiques.  I work with some of the most amazing SA's!!  I had the same experience as you at first!


----------



## shoesanddogs

AEGIS said:


> lmao at "white trash"  that was a good one.
> 
> were the original Cate trash a lower heel Nat?  I cannot do any of the trashes bc of the heel height as well.



I was at the Miami boutique on Friday and they (Nathalie) told me that winter trash is also coming in a cathay...which is a 100 mm with platform.  I know lots of people here don't love the cathay style...but I find it super comfortable--and to be able to get a trash without going to 140 mm!  On the waitlist I went.


----------



## cts900

^^I am a cathay fan (but I also _love_ the 100mm AD--DH does not, says they look like sharks).  That is great news!  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

ntntgo said:


> I love dealing with both LV stores.  The manager of both stores, Mojgan, is fantastic and always makes sure that when my friends go to her boutiques that they roll out the red carpet.  I have been dealing with Leonna at Forum and she is fabulous.
> 
> On another note that we brought up in the same post, I have the Clare de Lune Sobeks here on consignment and I can't make up my mind on them.  They have a pretty hefty price tag for not being an exotic.  Oh, and I also have the Macala in the nude (gold) baseball.  They look horrible on me, so, I'd like to know if anyone else has tried them and what the consensus is.
> 
> I'd like to know if anyone has bought them and whether you thnk they're worth the money.
> 
> I know I just got my epidural in my lumbar yesterday and the last thing I am supposed to be doing is putting on high heels but, I'd like your opinions as to whether to keep or send back.



LOVE THESE shoe twin! KEEP THEM! They are comfy & you will get a lot of wear out of them!!  I've worn mine 3x already and havent regretted spending the $$ on these.


----------



## LavenderIce

shoesanddogs said:


> I was at the Miami boutique on Friday and they (Nathalie) told me that winter trash is also coming in a cathay...which is a 100 mm with platform.  I know lots of people here don't love the cathay style...but I find it super comfortable--and to be able to get a trash without going to 140 mm!  On the waitlist I went.



They're in the Nordstrom lookbook as well.


----------



## rdgldy

ntntgo said:


> I love dealing with both LV stores.  The manager of both stores, Mojgan, is fantastic and always makes sure that when my friends go to her boutiques that they roll out the red carpet.  I have been dealing with Leonna at Forum and she is fabulous.
> 
> On another note that we brought up in the same post, I have the Clare de Lune Sobeks here on consignment and I can't make up my mind on them.  They have a pretty hefty price tag for not being an exotic.  Oh, and I also have the Macala in the nude (gold) baseball.  They look horrible on me, so, I'd like to know if anyone else has tried them and what the consensus is.
> 
> I'd like to know if anyone has bought them and whether you thnk they're worth the money.
> 
> I know I just got my epidural in my lumbar yesterday and the last thing I am supposed to be doing is putting on high heels but, I'd like your opinions as to whether to keep or send back.


They're lovely and are gorgeous with your polish, but get out of those heels NOW!!!  Listen to your doctor or you won't be wearing any heels.
xoxo


----------



## anniethecat

Can some please tell me the price on the Amethyste Python HP, these are only in LV correct?


----------



## jenayb

anniethecat said:


> Can some please tell me the price on the Amethyste Python HP, these are only in LV correct?



IIRC, it's $1145.


----------



## NANI1972

anniethecat said:


> Can some please tell me the price on the Amethyste Python HP, these are only in LV correct?


 It's $1135 and LV and Dallas has them in the U.S., some Euro boutiques are due to get them.


----------



## jenayb

NANI1972 said:


> It's $1135 and LV and Dallas has them in the U.S., some Euro boutiques are due to get them.



Really? LV tol me $1145.  Meh. Ten dollars here, ten dollars there.


----------



## anniethecat

Thanks Nani and Jenay.  I email the LV Forum Shops location hopefully they get back to me.


----------



## jenayb

anniethecat said:


> Thanks Nani and Jenay.  I email the LV Forum Shops location hopefully they get back to me.



Try the original boutique as well... And also Dallas may still have your size. Good luck - that skin is absolutely TDF!


----------



## anniethecat

jenaywins said:


> Try the original boutique as well... And also Dallas may still have your size. Good luck - that skin is absolutely TDF!


 
I will thanks!


----------



## BattyBugs

I need to remember to get my tail into this forum. I've been so busy, that I have barely been on the computer. Here is my something purple, from the new season.


----------



## anniethecat

I love love love those Batty!  I hope I can get my hands on a pair soon!


----------



## NANI1972

jenaywins said:


> Really? LV tol me $1145.  Meh. Ten dollars here, ten dollars there.


 
ya $10 really doesn't matter much when your past the point of spending over $1000 on a pair of shoes.


----------



## BattyBugs

Good luck, anniethecat. I preordered mine from Dallas. I'm still breaking them in, so they haven't been out of the house, yet.


----------



## chanel*liz

does anyone know if dallas boutique got the indigo maggie in yet?


----------



## chanel*liz

^nvmd, i just called and they aren't getting them for awhile.. is anyone else ordering or has ordered purple/indigo maggie?


----------



## regeens

NANI1972 said:


> It's $1135 and LV and Dallas has them in the U.S., some Euro boutiques are due to get them.



Agree with *Nani*: St Honore already has them & Selfridges is due to get its stock of these beauties in the next couple of weeks.


----------



## anniethecat

I received emails back from Dallas and LV at the Forum Shops.  Whitney from Dallas emailed me, no name on the one from LV, and they said they attached a customer agreeement form, but they didn't, so I guess Dallas gets my business on these.


----------



## po0hping

Hi ladies, I haven't really posted here in really LONG time, I've just been a lurker, being that I haven't purchased anything new since last July. 

I have a dilemma. I look forward to the fall collection every year because that's usually when the deep purples come out.  I've really been loving the amethyste patent and suede.  But the problem is, like every year, the colorways come in styles that don't appeal to me.  I really would love to buy a pair in this color, in either material.  I was wondering if you ladies could help me decide and/or let me know if any other styles are coming in amethyste anything, preferably in at least 120mm.

Amethyste Patent:
I'm not a big fan of the Bianca or anything from that family tree, including the chunky heel Bambou.  I've owned the Bianca before, in Peacock, which I bought only for the color and ended up selling because I realized the style, mostly the toebox, was not for me.  I'm not sure, but this might exclude the Ron Ron from my "able to wear" list.  

Amethyste Suede:
I've seen the New Simple, again not really my style, so that one is pretty much out.  I know that NM.com and BG.com have the Jenny pump in the suede.  For this material, I've narrowed it down to the Jenny pump on NM.com and BG.com and the MBP 150.  I've gone back and forth with the knotted styles over the years but I really love the silhouette of the Jenny and how it can go from casual to classy.  I'm not a bow fan but the MBP is just beautiful and I am always willing to make an exception for it.  

I was hoping that amethyste would come in more of the older classic styles like the Rolando, my go to style, or the VP, I don't own one yet.  Or even the Lady Peep, Miss Clichy or Alti.  I think I've seen the Ron Ron in it, in the action shots thread?  

If worse comes to worse I might get the Bianca by default.  I'd be getting it for the color again, but it's a color that I'm more in love with so...it might be better?

Thoughts?


----------



## sakura

po0hping said:


> Hi ladies, I haven't really posted here in really LONG time, I've just been a lurker, being that I haven't purchased anything new since last July.
> 
> I have a dilemma. I look forward to the fall collection every year because that's usually when the deep purples come out.  I've really been loving the amethyste patent and suede.  But the problem is, like every year, the colorways come in styles that don't appeal to me.  I really would love to buy a pair in this color, in either material.  I was wondering if you ladies could help me decide and/or let me know if any other styles are coming in amethyste anything, preferably in at least 120mm.
> 
> Amethyste Patent:
> I'm not a big fan of the Bianca or anything from that family tree, including the chunky heel Bambou.  I've owned the Bianca before, in Peacock, which I bought only for the color and ended up selling because I realized the style, mostly the toebox, was not for me.  I'm not sure, but this might exclude the Ron Ron from my "able to wear" list.
> 
> Amethyste Suede:
> I've seen the New Simple, again not really my style, so that one is pretty much out.  I know that NM.com and BG.com have the Jenny pump in the suede.  For this material, I've narrowed it down to the Jenny pump on NM.com and BG.com and the MBP 150.  I've gone back and forth with the knotted styles over the years but I really love the silhouette of the Jenny and how it can go from casual to classy.  I'm not a bow fan but the MBP is just beautiful and I am always willing to make an exception for it.
> 
> I was hoping that amethyste would come in more of the older classic styles like the Rolando, my go to style, or the VP, I don't own one yet.  Or even the Lady Peep, Miss Clichy or Alti.  I think I've seen the Ron Ron in it, in the action shots thread?
> 
> If worse comes to worse I might get the Bianca by default.  I'd be getting it for the color again, but it's a color that I'm more in love with so...it might be better?
> 
> Thoughts?



I have issues with the Bianca too, but can wear the Ron Ron.  Why don't you try the style to see how the toebox fits?


----------



## Alice1979

po0hping said:


> Hi ladies, I haven't really posted here in really LONG time, I've just been a lurker, being that I haven't purchased anything new since last July.
> 
> I have a dilemma. I look forward to the fall collection every year because that's usually when the deep purples come out. I've really been loving the amethyste patent and suede. But the problem is, like every year, the colorways come in styles that don't appeal to me. I really would love to buy a pair in this color, in either material. I was wondering if you ladies could help me decide and/or let me know if any other styles are coming in amethyste anything, preferably in at least 120mm.
> 
> Amethyste Patent:
> I'm not a big fan of the Bianca or anything from that family tree, including the chunky heel Bambou. I've owned the Bianca before, in Peacock, which I bought only for the color and ended up selling because I realized the style, mostly the toebox, was not for me. I'm not sure, but this might exclude the Ron Ron from my "able to wear" list.
> 
> Amethyste Suede:
> I've seen the New Simple, again not really my style, so that one is pretty much out. I know that NM.com and BG.com have the Jenny pump in the suede. For this material, I've narrowed it down to the Jenny pump on NM.com and BG.com and the MBP 150. I've gone back and forth with the knotted styles over the years but I really love the silhouette of the Jenny and how it can go from casual to classy. I'm not a bow fan but the MBP is just beautiful and I am always willing to make an exception for it.
> 
> I was hoping that amethyste would come in more of the older classic styles like the Rolando, my go to style, or the VP, I don't own one yet. Or even the Lady Peep, Miss Clichy or Alti. I think I've seen the Ron Ron in it, in the action shots thread?
> 
> If worse comes to worse I might get the Bianca by default. I'd be getting it for the color again, but it's a color that I'm more in love with so...it might be better?
> 
> Thoughts?


 
Here are the styles that are available in amethyste metal patent and suede:

Amethyste metal patent-
Bambou
Bianca
Lady Peep Sling
Simple 100

Amethyste suede-
8 Mignons 150
Bambou
Bianca
Bibi
Bibi Botta 140
Cousinetta 140
Jenny 150
Lady Daff
Madame butterfly 120
Madame butterfly 150
New Simple 120
Very Prive

There are actually more styles in amethyste suede, but I have omitted anything below 120 since you asked for 120 or above. I have both Ron ron and Bianca and I have found they run similar comfort-wise. I too have to break into my Ron rons, much less so with my Biancas. I think for amethyste suede, either Jenny or the MBP is a good choice; they're both gorgeous. There is an amethyste suede VP available, which will be exclusive to Dallas boutique among US boutiques, not sure about department stores or online retailers. GL!


----------



## jenayb

Alice1979 said:


> Here are the styles that are available in amethyste metal patent and suede:
> 
> Amethyste metal patent-
> Bambou
> Bianca
> Lady Peep Sling
> Simple 100
> 
> Amethyste suede-
> 8 Mignons 150
> Bambou
> Bianca
> Bibi
> Bibi Botta 140
> Cousinetta 140
> Jenny 150
> Lady Daff
> Madame butterfly 120
> Madame butterfly 150
> New Simple 120
> Very Prive
> 
> There are actually more styles in amethyste suede, but I have omitted anything below 120 since you asked for 120 or above. I have both Ron ron and Bianca and I have found they run similar comfort-wise. I too have to break into my Ron rons, much less so with my Biancas. I think for amethyste suede, either Jenny or the MBP is a good choice; they're both gorgeous. There is an amethyste suede VP available, which will be exclusive to Dallas boutique among US boutiques, not sure about department stores or online retailers. GL!



Alice, where did you find your Amethyste Suede Bianca?


----------



## po0hping

Alice1979 said:


> Here are the styles that are available in amethyste metal patent and suede:
> 
> Amethyste metal patent-
> Bambou
> Bianca
> Lady Peep Sling
> Simple 100
> 
> Amethyste suede-
> 8 Mignons 150
> Bambou
> Bianca
> Bibi
> Bibi Botta 140
> Cousinetta 140
> Jenny 150
> Lady Daff
> Madame butterfly 120
> Madame butterfly 150
> New Simple 120
> Very Prive
> 
> There are actually more styles in amethyste suede, but I have omitted anything below 120 since you asked for 120 or above. I have both Ron ron and Bianca and I have found they run similar comfort-wise. I too have to break into my Ron rons, much less so with my Biancas. I think for amethyste suede, either Jenny or the MBP is a good choice; they're both gorgeous. There is an amethyste suede VP available, which will be exclusive to Dallas boutique among US boutiques, not sure about department stores or online retailers. GL!



Thanks Alice!  This helps so much! 

I think I will hover around the amethyste suede, since it has more of a selection.  I was really torn between the Jenny and the MBP.  The only style I like below 120 is the Ron Ron, it seems like a really comfy shoe.  For me, the higher the platform, the longer the break in period is for the shoe.  I happy to hear that the VP is coming in amethyste suede.  I missed out on the purple suede ones a few seasons ago.  I forgot that there was the amethyste/oyster Maggie, but that style is shelved for now until I see better photos of it or see it in person.

That's four styles to choose from.  I might go for one of each, one from the new styles, and one from the more classic styles.  

Is the MBP exclusive to a certain store/boutique?  My research through the threads show that as of now, correct me if I am wrong, they are only available at Madison? How about the Ron Ron? I don't recall reading where they were sold.


----------



## Nolia

Inquired an SA about red/oyster Maggie, she said there is still no news on her end.


----------



## Dessye

BattyBugs said:


> I need to remember to get my tail into this forum. I've been so busy, that I have barely been on the computer. Here is my something purple, from the new season.


 
  

You lucky girl!  Congrats!   If the black crystal python ADs weren't working out for me, this would have been my other choice.  I can't have both!


----------



## Dessye

po0hping said:


> Thanks Alice! This helps so much!
> 
> I think I will hover around the amethyste suede, since it has more of a selection. I was really torn between the Jenny and the MBP. The only style I like below 120 is the Ron Ron, it seems like a really comfy shoe. For me, the higher the platform, the longer the break in period is for the shoe. I happy to hear that the VP is coming in amethyste suede. I missed out on the purple suede ones a few seasons ago. I forgot that there was the *amethyste/oyster Maggie*, but that style is shelved for now until I see better photos of it or see it in person.
> 
> That's four styles to choose from. I might go for one of each, one from the new styles, and one from the more classic styles.
> 
> Is the MBP exclusive to a certain store/boutique? My research through the threads show that as of now, correct me if I am wrong, they are only available at Madison? How about the Ron Ron? I don't recall reading where they were sold.


 
I'm getting overwhelmed/confused by the number of Maggie incarnations.  What does this style look like?


----------



## Dessye

ntntgo said:


> I love dealing with both LV stores. The manager of both stores, Mojgan, is fantastic and always makes sure that when my friends go to her boutiques that they roll out the red carpet. I have been dealing with Leonna at Forum and she is fabulous.
> 
> On another note that we brought up in the same post, I have the Clare de Lune Sobeks here on consignment and I can't make up my mind on them. They have a pretty hefty price tag for not being an exotic. Oh, and I also have the Macala in the nude (gold) baseball. They look horrible on me, so, I'd like to know if anyone else has tried them and what the consensus is.
> 
> I'd like to know if anyone has bought them and whether you thnk they're worth the money.
> 
> I know I just got my epidural in my lumbar yesterday and the last thing I am supposed to be doing is putting on high heels but, I'd like your opinions as to whether to keep or send back.


 
KEEP!!!  They look A-M-A-Z-I-N-G on you!!!   Shoe twin (if you keep 'em)   I suppose they aren't technically worth the money but I just couldn't pass on them.  I also knew that of all versions, this would be most likely to sell out of my size.  I am hoping to get the Tourtourelle on sale.

Hope the epidural is helping!!


----------



## chacci1

Ladies.  I need your advice!  You all know how much I love the daffodil. So when I found out that a Daff bootie was being made, well, it was a no brainer for me. So, I received the black suede version and absolutely love it!  The black kid leather did nothing for me, so I returned it. Well, my dilemma now is do I keep this leopard version too or return it?  I really want to love it, but just don't know if it's doing it for me or not.  Here are some pics (not the best pics) but at least it will give you an idea.  What do you think?


----------



## jenayb

chacci1 said:


> Ladies.  I need your advice!  You all know how much I love the daffodil. So when I found out that a Daff bootie was being made, well, it was a no brainer for me. So, I received the black suede version and absolutely love it!  The black kid leather did nothing for me, so I returned it. Well, my dilemma now is do I keep this leopard version too or return it?  I really want to love it, but just don't know if it's doing it for me or not.  Here are some pics (not the best pics) but at least it will give you an idea.  What do you think?



I love them!! It's like the Clichy Booty's rebellious younger sister!!


----------



## chacci1

jenaywins said:


> I love them!! It's like the Clichy Booty's rebellious younger sister!!



You do? I love.....love....love the clichy bootie!!  You don't think these look too clunky?  I absolutely love the leopard on this though!  It's not the dark mini chad.  This color is gorg!


----------



## jenayb

chacci1 said:


> You do? I love.....love....love the clichy bootie!!  You don't think these look too clunky?  I absolutely love the leopard on this though!  It's not the dark mini chad.  This color is gorg!



Nope, not too clunky at all. I think they're just fabulous. If I didn't already have the Clichy bootie in leopard, I would absolutely buy these. I'm debating the black nappa currently.


----------



## laleeza

chacci1 said:


> Ladies.  I need your advice!  You all know how much I love the daffodil. So when I found out that a Daff bootie was being made, well, it was a no brainer for me. So, I received the black suede version and absolutely love it!  The black kid leather did nothing for me, so I returned it. Well, my dilemma now is do I keep this leopard version too or return it?  I really want to love it, but just don't know if it's doing it for me or not.  Here are some pics (not the best pics) but at least it will give you an idea.  What do you think?



can you do a side shot? Not sure if I'm feeling them


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

"wild thing, you make my heart sing! Wild thing, I think I love you" 

I liiiiiike  



chacci1 said:


> Ladies.  I need your advice!  You all know how much I love the daffodil. So when I found out that a Daff bootie was being made, well, it was a no brainer for me. So, I received the black suede version and absolutely love it!  The black kid leather did nothing for me, so I returned it. Well, my dilemma now is do I keep this leopard version too or return it?  I really want to love it, but just don't know if it's doing it for me or not.  Here are some pics (not the best pics) but at least it will give you an idea.  What do you think?


----------



## buzzytoes

I'm not sure I am feeling them either - they make your foot look kind of shapeless in the front. Not sure if it's the angle of the pic or the pattern itself.


----------



## ntntgo

Dessye said:


> KEEP!!! They look A-M-A-Z-I-N-G on you!!!  Shoe twin (if you keep 'em)  I suppose they aren't technically worth the money but I just couldn't pass on them. I also knew that of all versions, this would be most likely to sell out of my size. I am hoping to get the Tourtourelle on sale.
> 
> Hope the epidural is helping!!


 
I am waiting on the Troitetella.  That's not the shoe you're talking about is it?  (Attaching pic)  I still don't know if this is a 140mm or 150mm shoe.  Do you know?  Maybe it will be off the old list if it's 150. But I love this shoe.

The epidural is not helping.  I have to have a 2nd set of injections on the 5th.  Thanks for the very needed hug.


----------



## ntntgo

chacci1 said:


> Ladies. I need your advice! You all know how much I love the daffodil. So when I found out that a Daff bootie was being made, well, it was a no brainer for me. So, I received the black suede version and absolutely love it! The black kid leather did nothing for me, so I returned it. Well, my dilemma now is do I keep this leopard version too or return it? I really want to love it, but just don't know if it's doing it for me or not. Here are some pics (not the best pics) but at least it will give you an idea. What do you think?


 
*chacci*-It's rare that Jenay and I disagree on a shoe but I have to say that I'm not loving these.  They're a little Herman Munsterish for me.  You know that I'll always give you my honest opinion.  Even if it's not the popular vote.


----------



## ntntgo

Nolia said:


> Inquired an SA about red/oyster Maggie, she said there is still no news on her end.


 
*Nolia*-I have them on the way from Europe along with the Anthracite.  So, as soon as they get here, I'll post pics and we'll finally see if they are the red or burgandy that they are calling red.


----------



## jenayb

ntntgo said:


> *chacci*-It's rare that Jenay and I disagree on a shoe but I have to say that I'm not loving these.  They're a little Herman Munsterish for me.  You know that I'll always give you my honest opinion.  Even if it's not the popular vote.





I could definitely see these not being your style. I just love leopard and platforms. I'm so tacky.


----------



## ntntgo

jenaywins said:


> I could definitely see these not being your style. I just love leopard and platforms. I'm so tacky.


 
If you're tacky, then I'm tacky because we mostly buy the same shoes. Sole sister.


----------



## jenayb

ntntgo said:


> If you're tacky, then I'm tacky because we mostly buy the same shoes. Sole sister.





If tacky is wrong. I don't want to be right.


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

ntntgo said:


> I am waiting on the Troitetella.  That's not the shoe you're talking about is it?  (Attaching pic)  I still don't know if this is a 140mm or 150mm shoe.  Do you know?  Maybe it will be off the old list if it's 150. But I love this shoe.
> 
> *The epidural is not helping.  I have to have a 2nd set of injections on the 5th*.  Thanks for the very needed hug.



I'm really sorry to hear that the shot isn't working and I hope you get better soon. Best of luck to you!!


----------



## ntntgo

jenaywins said:


> If tacky is wrong. I don't want to be right.


 
Isn't that a song?  Something tells me that we think we're funnier than other people do.


----------



## ntntgo

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> I'm really sorry to hear that the shot isn't working and I hope you get better soon. Best of luck to you!!


 
Thanks, *Schnauzer*.  I hope so too because I wore heels today and my back was not happy about it.


----------



## AEGIS

i do not like them because i think the boot hits you at an akward place. i generally do not like booties that hit on the calf bc i find them to be super unflattering on everyone, be you model or mom.  




chacci1 said:


> Ladies. I need your advice! You all know how much I love the daffodil. So when I found out that a Daff bootie was being made, well, it was a no brainer for me. So, I received the black suede version and absolutely love it! The black kid leather did nothing for me, so I returned it. Well, my dilemma now is do I keep this leopard version too or return it? I really want to love it, but just don't know if it's doing it for me or not. Here are some pics (not the best pics) but at least it will give you an idea. What do you think?


----------



## Dessye

ntntgo said:


> *Nolia*-I have them on the way from Europe along with the Anthracite. So, as soon as they get here, I'll post pics and we'll finally see if they are the red or burgandy that they are calling red.


 
Yay!  Can't wait to finally see this elusive red/oyster maggie!   This will let me decide whether or not to proceed with this style or not.


----------



## AEGIS

ntntgo said:


> *Nolia*-I have them on the way from Europe along with the Anthracite. So, as soon as they get here, I'll post pics and we'll finally see if they are the red or burgandy that they are calling red.


 

hoorah!!


----------



## eldebrang

chacci1 said:


> Ladies.  I need your advice!  You all know how much I love the daffodil. So when I found out that a Daff bootie was being made, well, it was a no brainer for me. So, I received the black suede version and absolutely love it!  The black kid leather did nothing for me, so I returned it. Well, my dilemma now is do I keep this leopard version too or return it?  I really want to love it, but just don't know if it's doing it for me or not.  Here are some pics (not the best pics) but at least it will give you an idea.  What do you think?


I love the Daffodile and I love the leopard but I think it looks too much on these boots. Sorry, but I don't think I like them. Have you posted the pics for the suede one? I would love to see those.


----------



## ntntgo

Dessye said:


> Yay! Can't wait to finally see this elusive red/oyster maggie!  This will let me decide whether or not to proceed with this style or not.


 
I ordered them just so you could finally get clarity *Dess*.


----------



## jenayb

ntntgo said:


> Isn't that a song?  Something tells me that we think we're funnier than other people do.


----------



## Vixxen

I don't like them girl. I think they are too much. Can we see the other pair?


----------



## Nolia

ntntgo said:


> *Nolia*-I have them on the way from Europe along with the Anthracite.  So, as soon as they get here, I'll post pics and we'll finally see if they are the red or burgandy that they are calling red.



Can always count on you, Nat!!


----------



## jenayb

Lol. I guess I'm really alone on this one! 

*Chacci*, maybe post an outfit pic for the full effect?


----------



## ntntgo

Nolia said:


> Can always count on you, Nat!!


 
That's me.  Guinea Pig.  I can't help it, they just keep showing up at my door.

On a rather ironic note...the UPS guy came as I was pulling in the driveway and I was very excited because I'm waiting for several pairs.

Uh huh!  DH got his first CLs today.  Rollerboy black nappa with black spikes.  He was very proud of himself that he had shoes come in the mail today and not me.  Not sure how I feel about this.


----------



## jenayb

ntntgo said:


> That's me.  Guinea Pig.  I can't help it, they just keep showing up at my door.
> 
> On a rather ironic note...the UPS guy came as I was pulling in the driveway and I was very excited because I'm waiting for several pairs.
> 
> Uh huh!  DH got his first CLs today.  Rollerboy black nappa with black spikes.  He was very proud of himself that he had shoes come in the mail today and not me.  Not sure how I feel about this.



Lmao! I love it!!


----------



## Dessye

ntntgo said:


> I ordered them just so you could finally get clarity *Dess*.


----------



## Dessye

ntntgo said:


> That's me. Guinea Pig. I can't help it, they just keep showing up at my door.
> 
> On a rather ironic note...the UPS guy came as I was pulling in the driveway and I was very excited because I'm waiting for several pairs.
> 
> Uh huh! DH got his first CLs today. Rollerboy black nappa with black spikes. He was very proud of himself that he had shoes come in the mail today and not me. *Not sure how I feel about this*.


 
:giggles:


----------



## laleeza

ntntgo said:


> That's me.  Guinea Pig.  I can't help it, they just keep showing up at my door.
> 
> On a rather ironic note...the UPS guy came as I was pulling in the driveway and I was very excited because I'm waiting for several pairs.
> 
> Uh huh!  DH got his first CLs today.  Rollerboy black nappa with black spikes.  He was very proud of himself that he had shoes come in the mail today and not me.  Not sure how I feel about this.



:lolots:


----------



## ntntgo

I swear...if he posts them on his FB page tomorrow, I'll know that I've created a monster.


----------



## laleeza




----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

ntntgo said:


> That's me.  Guinea Pig.  I can't help it, they just keep showing up at my door.
> 
> On a rather ironic note...the UPS guy came as I was pulling in the driveway and I was very excited because I'm waiting for several pairs.
> 
> Uh huh!  DH got his first CLs today.  Rollerboy black nappa with black spikes.  He was very proud of himself that he had shoes come in the mail today and not me.  Not sure how I feel about this.



That's too funny! I can't wait for his first tPF reveal and collection thread


----------



## Alice1979

jenaywins said:


> Alice, where did you find your Amethyste Suede Bianca?


 
I apologize for the confusion. I do not own either amethyste suede Bianca or Ron ron. I have both of them in other color/material and I was referring to them in general. Anyway, the amethyste suede Bianca will be exclusive to Miami boutique. Sorry again!


----------



## chacci1

jenaywins said:


> Lol. I guess I'm really alone on this one!
> 
> *Chacci*, maybe post an outfit pic for the full effect?



That's ok babe!  I still love you and value your opinion!!!  I think though that I may return them. I'll post the suede ones.  Those Are TDF!


----------



## chacci1

Alice1979 said:


> I apologize for the confusion. I do not own either amethyste suede Bianca or Ron ron. I have both of them in other color/material and I was referring to them in general. Anyway, the amethyste suede Bianca will be exclusive to Miami boutique. Sorry again!



Wowza!  Amethyste suede Biancas!  Come to mama!!!


----------



## jenayb

Alice1979 said:


> I apologize for the confusion. I do not own either amethyste suede Bianca or Ron ron. I have both of them in other color/material and I was referring to them in general. Anyway, the amethyste suede Bianca will be exclusive to Miami boutique. Sorry again!





Thanks for the intel babe!



chacci1 said:


> Wowza!  Amethyste suede Biancas!  Come to mama!!!


----------



## jenayb

chacci1 said:


> That's ok babe!  I still love you and value your opinion!!!  I think though that I may return them. I'll post the suede ones.  Those Are TDF!





Yes! Post pics of the suede ones!!


----------



## AEGIS

ntntgo said:


> I swear...if he posts them on his FB page tomorrow, I'll know that I've created a monster.




i want him to make a tpf reveal thread


----------



## chacci1

Ladies.   Thank you all for your honest opinions on the leopard Daff bootie!  You confirmed what I was thinking.  I am returning them and will continue my hunt for the perfect leopard booties. I just don't think these are it.  The suede ones on the other hand....are out of this world!  Here's a quick pic of them for now and I will post more when I get a chance.


----------



## Dessye

chacci1 said:


> Ladies. Thank you all for your honest opinions on the leopard Daff bootie! You confirmed what I was thinking. I am returning them and will continue my hunt for the perfect leopard booties. I just don't think these are it. The suede ones on the other hand....are out of this world! Here's a quick pic of them for now and I will post more when I get a chance.


----------



## sammix3

chacci1 said:


> Ladies.   Thank you all for your honest opinions on the leopard Daff bootie!  You confirmed what I was thinking.  I am returning them and will continue my hunt for the perfect leopard booties. I just don't think these are it.  The suede ones on the other hand....are out of this world!  Here's a quick pic of them for now and I will post more when I get a chance.



Love!!!


----------



## chacci1

Dessye said:


>



I know!  I feel the same way!!  On another note, did things ever work out for you with the black crystal AD's???


----------



## chacci1

sammix3 said:


> Love!!!



I know!!! Gorg right?  The black suede is so rich on these!


----------



## ntntgo

AEGIS said:


> i want him to make a tpf reveal thread


 
Ok, if anyone encourages him if he puts them up on FB, I'm going to send any bills for any further purchases to you.

I'm already concerned about BelAire Princess, who is his best bud, enabling this new little purchase.  Oh, this is my worst nightmare.


----------



## chacci1

ntntgo said:


> Ok, if anyone encourages him if he puts them up on FB, I'm going to send any bills for any further purchases to you.
> 
> I'm already concerned about BelAire Princess, who is his best bud, enabling this new little purchase.  Oh, this is my worst nightmare.



Babe.  If I could find a man that would rock CL's, I'd marry him in a minute!!  I think you have a true winner there!!!!  Ha ha


----------



## AEGIS

ntntgo said:


> Ok, if anyone encourages him if he puts them up on FB, I'm going to send any bills for any further purchases to you.
> 
> I'm already concerned about BelAire Princess, who is his best bud, enabling this new little purchase.  Oh, this is my worst nightmare.




haha. i cant have any more shoe bills! i will zipit!  :hnsnsn:


----------



## BattyBugs

Chacci: Love the black, but the leopard, not so much.

Nat: LOL about your DH. I really wish that your back was doing better. Maybe a trip to Dallas for Fashion's Night Out will make it feel better.


----------



## Hipployta

ntntgo said:


> That's me.  Guinea Pig.  I can't help it, they just keep showing up at my door.
> 
> On a rather ironic note...the UPS guy came as I was pulling in the driveway and I was very excited because I'm waiting for several pairs.
> 
> Uh huh!  DH got his first CLs today.  Rollerboy black nappa with black spikes.  He was very proud of himself that he had shoes come in the mail today and not me.  Not sure how I feel about this.



BWHAHAHA...double the CL bills now


----------



## anjali

chacci1 said:


> Ladies.  I need your advice!  You all know how much I love the daffodil. So when I found out that a Daff bootie was being made, well, it was a no brainer for me. So, I received the black suede version and absolutely love it!  The black kid leather did nothing for me, so I returned it. Well, my dilemma now is do I keep this leopard version too or return it?  I really want to love it, but just don't know if it's doing it for me or not.  Here are some pics (not the best pics) but at least it will give you an idea.  What do you think?


where did u get the black suede version?!!!


----------



## Clooky001

Hey ladies, 

Long time no speak, hope everyones well 

Quick question-am I the only one who is doubting their love for the Alti black on black spikes????  Every day I get them out & look at them...I wanted this shoes so badly & since ive had it I'm not feeling it..it's not very pretty, I thought it would be more elegant? X


----------



## jenayb

Clooky001 said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> Long time no speak, hope everyones well
> 
> Quick question-am I the only one who is doubting their love for the Alti black on black spikes???? Every day I get them out & look at them...I wanted this shoes so badly & since ive had it I'm not feeling it..it's not very pretty, I thought it would be more elegant? X


 
I do not have the black/black Alti spikes yet so I cannot speak on that but I wanted to say HIIIIIIIIIIIII *clooky*!!!


----------



## jenayb

Alice1979 said:


> I apologize for the confusion. I do not own either amethyste suede Bianca or Ron ron. I have both of them in other color/material and I was referring to them in general. Anyway, the amethyste suede Bianca will be exclusive to Miami boutique. Sorry again!


 
Angie @ Miami just informed me that they will not be receiving the Amethyste Suede Bianca. They only have the AS Bianca Botta. Shoot!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

Clooky001 said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> Long time no speak, hope everyones well
> 
> Quick question-am I the only one who is doubting their love for the Alti black on black spikes????  Every day I get them out & look at them...I wanted this shoes so badly & since ive had it I'm not feeling it..it's not very pretty, I thought it would be more elegant? X



I have nothing meaningful to say about it but I DID want to say hi, love! How have you been?


----------



## Dessye

Clooky001 said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> Long time no speak, hope everyones well
> 
> Quick question-am I the only one who is doubting their love for the Alti black on black spikes???? Every day I get them out & look at them...I wanted this shoes so badly & since ive had it I'm not feeling it..it's not very pretty, I thought it would be more elegant? X


 
Missed ya! 

Yeah, I never was feeling the black/black Alti spikes, at least for myself, which is why I went for the Pigalle 100 black/black instead.  I remember that *Nerdy* got them and they looked fantastic on her!  Maybe I missed it, but did you post mod pics of your Altis?


----------



## chacci1

anjali said:


> where did u get the black suede version?!!!



Horatio.  Online boutique will also be carrying it!


----------



## chacci1

jenaywins said:


> Angie @ Miami just informed me that they will not be receiving the Amethyste Suede Bianca. They only have the AS Bianca Botta. Shoot!




:cry:


----------



## chacci1

Clooky001 said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> Long time no speak, hope everyones well
> 
> Quick question-am I the only one who is doubting their love for the Alti black on black spikes????  Every day I get them out & look at them...I wanted this shoes so badly & since ive had it I'm not feeling it..it's not very pretty, I thought it would be more elegant? X



Hi Friend!!!  Totally agree with you, I was not feeling the Alti black/black.  I passed on them when my SA called to tell me they were in.  I too went for the Pigalle style instead.  Nonetheless...have missed you on here!!


----------



## hazeltt

Clooky001 said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> Long time no speak, hope everyones well
> 
> Quick question-am I the only one who is doubting their love for the Alti black on black spikes????  Every day I get them out & look at them...I wanted this shoes so badly & since ive had it I'm not feeling it..it's not very pretty, I thought it would be more elegant? X



Hi Clooky! We've missed you here!

You're not alone! I'm not feeling the spikes with the Alti pump either. The black on black is amazing but I'm not a fan of the spikes on the round toe in general.


----------



## jenayb

chacci1 said:


> :cry:


 
I know. I need to get off my bum and start emailing other boutiques.


----------



## Alice1979

jenaywins said:


> Angie @ Miami just informed me that they will not be receiving the Amethyste Suede Bianca. They only have the AS Bianca Botta. Shoot!


 
I just confirmed with Amy as well, amethyste suede Biancas will not be made


----------



## jenayb

Alice1979 said:


> I just confirmed with Amy as well, amethyste suede Biancas will not be made


 
 

SOs are 8-12 weeks out right now, too!


----------



## Alice1979

jenaywins said:


> SOs are 8-12 weeks out right now, too!


 
I'm so sorry  How about the amethyste ws Bianca? Does it appeal to you?


----------



## jenayb

Alice1979 said:


> I'm so sorry  How about the amethyste ws Bianca? Does it appeal to you?


 


Why yes! Yes it does!  

Lol!


----------



## sammix3

Just ordered another 2 pairs of new simples. I love them, super classic! I just hope that the 35 fits and its not big like the patent oyster ones I got.


----------



## Dessye

jenaywins said:


> Why yes! Yes it does!
> 
> Lol!


----------



## Dessye

sammix3 said:


> Just ordered another 2 pairs of new simples. I love them, super classic! I just hope that the 35 fits and its not big like the patent oyster ones I got.


 
Congrats


----------



## jenayb

sammix3 said:


> Just ordered another 2 pairs of new simples. I love them, super classic! I just hope that the 35 fits and its not big like the patent oyster ones I got.


 
I love that style! So comfy! 

******

In other news, my Barneys SA just text me with a little sumptin-sumptin from the Look Book they just got in. The sample of styles he shared with me are out of this world! I literally cannot wait!


----------



## sammix3

Dessye said:


> Congrats



Thank you! They won't be here until mid to late next week since they're coming from New York and I'm in California. Oh well.


----------



## anniethecat

ntntgo said:


> Ok, if anyone encourages him if he puts them up on FB, I'm going to send any bills for any further purchases to you.
> 
> I'm already concerned about BelAire Princess, who is his best bud, enabling this new little purchase. Oh, this is my worst nightmare.


 
  I offered to buy my DH a pair of the roller boys, he passed, but that's ok, more for me!


----------



## anniethecat

jenaywins said:


> I love that style! So comfy!
> 
> ******
> 
> In other news, my Barneys SA just text me with a little sumptin-sumptin from the Look Book they just got in. The sample of styles he shared with me are out of this world! I literally cannot wait!


 
When does this little sumptin-sumptin come out?


----------



## jenayb

anniethecat said:


> When does this little sumptin-sumptin come out?


 
The Look Book just hit Barneys Scottsdale today so I'm assuming other locations likely have it, too. Run - don't walk!


----------



## chacci1

jenaywins said:


> I know. I need to get off my bum and start emailing other boutiques.



I've been so lazy lately!  I've been working exclusively with one boutique and just no longer feel like putting in the time w the others.  Bad because I know I'll regret it if I miss out on something amazing!


----------



## chacci1

jenaywins said:


> The Look Book just hit Barneys Scottsdale today so I'm assuming other locations likely have it, too. Run - don't walk!



Anything good?


----------



## anniethecat

jenaywins said:


> The Look Book just hit Barneys Scottsdale today so I'm assuming other locations likely have it, too. Run - don't walk!


 
I'd really be running....no Barneys anywhere near MN!:giggles:  I live in the black hole of CL!


----------



## jenayb

chacci1 said:


> I've been so lazy lately! I've been working exclusively with one boutique and just no longer feel like putting in the time w the others. Bad because I know I'll regret it if I miss out on something amazing!


 
Shoot, I spread my seed everywhere!  



chacci1 said:


> Anything good?


 


anniethecat said:


> I'd really be running....no Barneys anywhere near MN!:giggles: I live in the black hole of CL!


 
Actually, yes! Lots of goodies! Whereas Barneys has been somewhat lacking in prior seasons, IMO they really have some great styles coming in! I'd like to respect my SA and not post anything here but... There are some unexpected new styles that are just TDF. My list just got a tad longer.


----------



## anniethecat

jenaywins said:


> Shoot, I spread my seed everywhere!
> 
> I almost spit water on my copmputer when I read this!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, yes! Lots of goodies! Whereas Barneys has been somewhat lacking in prior seasons, IMO they really have some great styles coming in! I'd like to respect my SA and not post anything here but... There are some unexpected new styles that are just TDF. My list just got a tad longer.


 
Totally understand, when you can share please do!  Thanks Jenay!


----------



## jenayb

anniethecat said:


> Totally understand, when you can share please do! Thanks Jenay!


 
I'll PM you.


----------



## Dessye

anniethecat said:


> Totally understand, when you can share please do! Thanks Jenay!


 
This is the smilie for (nearly) spit water on my computer:


----------



## jenayb

^^ Speaking of new in at Barneys... I giggled when I got this text from my SA.

*Nat*, I think it was you who initially said this. Lol!


----------



## sammix3

jenaywins said:


> I love that style! So comfy!
> 
> ******
> 
> In other news, my Barneys SA just text me with a little sumptin-sumptin from the Look Book they just got in. The sample of styles he shared with me are out of this world! I literally cannot wait!



Oh do tell!! And please share any pics if you can hehe


----------



## laleeza

jenaywins said:


> Shoot, I spread my seed everywhere!
> 
> Ok, ew
> 
> Actually, yes! Lots of goodies! Whereas Barneys has been somewhat lacking in prior seasons, IMO they really have some great styles coming in! I'd like to respect my SA and not post anything here but... There are some unexpected new styles that are just TDF. My list just got a tad longer.



ruh roh danger will robinson


----------



## jenayb

laleeza said:


> ruh roh danger will robinson


----------



## laleeza

jenaywins said:


> ^^ Speaking of new in at Barneys... I giggled when I got this text from my SA.
> 
> *Nat*, I think it was you who initially said this. Lol!



No way!


----------



## hazeltt

jenaywins said:


> ^^ Speaking of new in at Barneys... I giggled when I got this text from my SA.
> 
> *Nat*, I think it was you who initially said this. Lol!


----------



## eldebrang

anniethecat said:


> Totally understand, when you can share please do!  Thanks Jenay!


Jenay, at least tell us if there is anything that is 6'' other than what we know already


----------



## eldebrang

chacci1 said:


> Horatio.  Online boutique will also be carrying it!


Did u post some pics? I owuld love to see those


----------



## eldebrang

chacci1 said:


> I know!!! Gorg right?  The black suede is so rich on these!


More picss pleaseeeee  They look amazingggg...


----------



## ntntgo

Ok, ladies...Here's my DH's big reveal.  I happen to think they look awesome on him.  He had a very hard time admitting that he loved them.  He dresses for work in a manner that, even though he works for a major corporation at a very high level, he will get away with these at work.
I love my DH.


----------



## laleeza

I'm very disappointed! Just happen to be in London right now and HN only has the leopard as far as new Maggies go 
I so want to see the anthracite IRL


----------



## laleeza

ntntgo said:


> Ok, ladies...Here's my DH's big reveal.  I happen to think they look awesome on him.  He had a very hard time admitting that he loved them.  He dresses for work in a manner that, even though he works for a major corporation at a very high level, he will get away with these at work.
> I love my DH.



Aw that's so cute 
and the shoes look great too!


----------



## ntntgo

jenaywins said:


> ^^ Speaking of new in at Barneys... I giggled when I got this text from my SA.
> 
> *Nat*, I think it was you who initially said this. Lol!


 
WTF!  Stealing my material.


----------



## ntntgo

laleeza said:


> I'm very disappointed! Just happen to be in London right now and HN only has the leopard as far as new Maggies go
> I so want to see the anthracite IRL


 
I should have mine tomorrow from JJR.  I can't wait to see them.


----------



## jenayb

ntntgo said:


> Ok, ladies...Here's my DH's big reveal. I happen to think they look awesome on him. He had a very hard time admitting that he loved them. He dresses for work in a manner that, even though he works for a major corporation at a very high level, he will get away with these at work.
> I love my DH.


 


Loves it!!! 



ntntgo said:


> WTF! Stealing my material.


 


Right!?


----------



## jenayb

ntntgo said:


> I should have mine tomorrow from JJR. I can't wait to see them.


 
The Anthracite!?


----------



## sammix3

ntntgo said:


> Ok, ladies...Here's my DH's big reveal.  I happen to think they look awesome on him.  He had a very hard time admitting that he loved them.  He dresses for work in a manner that, even though he works for a major corporation at a very high level, he will get away with these at work.
> I love my DH.



Your DH will be the most stylish guy at work!


----------



## mars702

Ntntgo I love your DH's reveal! I keep trying to get my guy to get a pair. No luck so far. Will your hubby wear them with suits or more casually?


----------



## ntntgo

jenaywins said:


> The Anthracite!?


 
Yeah!  Very looking forward to getting them.

Got my Leopards today.  Thanks for enabling.


----------



## ntntgo

mars702 said:


> Ntntgo I love your DH's reveal! I keep trying to get my guy to get a pair. No luck so far. Will your hubby wear them with suits or more casually?


 
He'll wear them both ways.  He wears a suit with French cuffed shirts and no tie.  So, they will fit right in with his edgy look at work.
I'm sure he'll wear them with jeans, maybe, too.


----------



## laleeza

ntntgo said:


> I should have mine tomorrow from JJR.  I can't wait to see them.



Yay! Let us know what you think!


----------



## jenayb

ntntgo said:


> Yeah! Very looking forward to getting them.
> 
> Got my Leopards today. Thanks for enabling.


 
You lurrrrve them, don't you!


----------



## mars702

ntntgo said:


> He'll wear them both ways.  He wears a suit with French cuffed shirts and no tie.  So, they will fit right in with his edgy look at work.
> I'm sure he'll wear them with jeans, maybe, too.



Thanks. This should help me sell it!


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

I am pre-ordering the Lady Peep Strass 150mm's. Any reason, other than color preference, to choose Aurora Boreale over the Peach strass? I am having a tough time deciding!! They are also coming in a Sapphire color but I think I have ruled that one out.


----------



## carlinha

LamborghiniGirl said:


> I am pre-ordering the Lady Peep Strass 150mm's. Any reason, other than color preference, to choose Aurora Boreale over the Peach strass? I am having a tough time deciding!! They are also coming in a Sapphire color but I think I have ruled that one out.



i just love aurora borealis, i think it's one of the sparkliest and rainbow like strass out there... the peach will be more sedate... what is your style like?!


----------



## chanel*liz

LamborghiniGirl said:


> I am pre-ordering the Lady Peep Strass 150mm's. Any reason, other than color preference, to choose Aurora Boreale over the Peach strass? I am having a tough time deciding!! They are also coming in a Sapphire color but I think I have ruled that one out.


 
i love the aurora.. where are you pre ordering from if you dont mind me asking? i think im going to as well..


----------



## ntntgo

jenaywins said:


> You lurrrrve them, don't you!


 
I do.  I love love love them.  And you were right about the size.  Here's pics.

You were right about how cool the toe grill is.  It is goldish, bronzish and even some silvery in it.


----------



## ntntgo

LamborghiniGirl said:


> I am pre-ordering the Lady Peep Strass 150mm's. Any reason, other than color preference, to choose Aurora Boreale over the Peach strass? I am having a tough time deciding!! They are also coming in a Sapphire color but I think I have ruled that one out.


 
I, personally, am not a huge Strass fan but, I love the Peach.  I think it's different and pretty.


----------



## jenayb

ntntgo said:


> I do. I love love love them. And you were right about the size. Here's pics.
> 
> You were right about how cool the toe grill is. It is goldish, bronzish and even some silvery in it.


 
OMG sister - they are perfection on you!


----------



## laleeza

^^I agree - I think the peach is lovely


----------



## laleeza

ntntgo said:


> I do.  I love love love them.  And you were right about the size.  Here's pics.
> 
> You were right about how cool the toe grill is.  It is goldish, bronzish and even some silvery in it.



These look so great on you Nat!

Eta: aren't you supposed to stay out of heels? I hope your back is feeling better!


----------



## sammix3

Lamborghini - I like both. But I think the peach is more feminine and its different. You can always get AB.

Nat - lol at toe grill! I love the Maggies on you


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

ntntgo said:


> Ok, ladies...Here's my DH's big reveal.  I happen to think they look awesome on him.  He had a very hard time admitting that he loved them.  He dresses for work in a manner that, even though he works for a major corporation at a very high level, he will get away with these at work.
> I love my DH.



I love that he is confident enough to wear them! I think they're great - and bound to be a conversation piece


----------



## Nolia

ntntgo said:


> I do.  I love love love them.  And you were right about the size.  Here's pics.
> 
> You were right about how cool the toe grill is.  It is goldish, bronzish and even some silvery in it.



I'm even more anxious now to see the red/oysters~


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

^ and yes, the leopard Maggies are lovely but what about wearing flats you rebel?!


----------



## ntntgo

laleeza said:


> These look so great on you Nat!
> 
> Eta: aren't you supposed to stay out of heels? I hope your back is feeling better!


 

Well...I can't acutally walk in them right now but posing was painful enough.  I had to have them after my enabler posted her pics.


----------



## jeshika

*Nat*, i love the maggies on you!!!!  

i hope u feel better soon! so you can rock these babies!


----------



## sobe2009

ntntgo said:


> I do.  I love love love them.  And you were right about the size.  Here's pics.
> 
> You were right about how cool the toe grill is.  It is goldish, bronzish and even some silvery in it.




Love them!!!!! beautiful N. Thanks for sharing


----------



## chloe speaks

ntntgo said:


> He'll wear them both ways.  He wears a suit with French cuffed shirts and no tie.  So, they will fit right in with his edgy look at work.
> I'm sure he'll wear them with jeans, maybe, too.



I love it. Now I can tell my DH something when he asks me what kind of guy wears CLs (other than of course, gay men or men who work in new media) LOL.

My DH also wears french cuffs, sometimes suits and of course, he gets aways with as much as he can with comfortable shoes (ie black Merrells). in non-work life, he wears alot of sports gear, shorts and sometimes leather. 

*Speaking of which, wouldn't it be fun to start a thread called "SOs of CL women, what do they wear when you wear your CLs???"*


----------



## ntntgo

chloe speaks said:


> I love it. Now I can tell my DH something when he asks me what kind of guy wears CLs (other than of course, gay men or men who work in new media) LOL.
> 
> My DH also wears french cuffs, sometimes suits and of course, he gets aways with as much as he can with comfortable shoes (ie black Merrells). in non-work life, he wears alot of sports gear, shorts and sometimes leather.
> 
> *Speaking of which, wouldn't it be fun to start a thread called "SOs of CL women, what do they wear when you wear your CLs???"*


 
*chloe*-you can tell your DH that my husband is a corporate executive, he plays golf every weekend (and any time during the week he can), he's a former college football player and he is a guys guy.  He just has incredible stlyle (stylist).  LOL


----------



## NANI1972

jenaywins said:


> In other news, my Barneys SA just text me with a little sumptin-sumptin from the Look Book they just got in. The sample of styles he shared with me are out of this world! I literally cannot wait!


 
Sweeeet!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







jenaywins said:


> ^^ Speaking of new in at Barneys... I giggled when I got this text from my SA.
> 
> *Nat*, I think it was you who initially said this. Lol!


 Mwahahaha!


ntntgo said:


> Ok, ladies...Here's my DH's big reveal. I happen to think they look awesome on him. He had a very hard time admitting that he loved them. He dresses for work in a manner that, even though he works for a major corporation at a very high level, he will get away with these at work.
> I love my DH.


 
Soooooo cool!



ntntgo said:


> I do. I love love love them. And you were right about the size. Here's pics.
> 
> You were right about how cool the toe grill is. It is goldish, bronzish and even some silvery in it.


 
I have a feeling I'll be lusting after these! They look great Nat!


----------



## rdgldy

ntntgo said:


> Ok, ladies...Here's my DH's big reveal.  I happen to think they look awesome on him.  He had a very hard time admitting that he loved them.  He dresses for work in a manner that, even though he works for a major corporation at a very high level, he will get away with these at work.
> I love my DH.


They are just fabulous!  I love them paired with the suit.  *Nat*, you have a very cool husband, but then again, you are his wife!!


----------



## anjali

chacci1 said:


> Horatio.  Online boutique will also be carrying it!


thank you!!! ordered them and they r on their way!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

ntntgo said:


> Ok, ladies...Here's my DH's big reveal.  I happen to think they look awesome on him.  He had a very hard time admitting that he loved them.  He dresses for work in a manner that, even though he works for a major corporation at a very high level, he will get away with these at work.
> I love my DH.



Love the punk/rock style of CLs together with a well tailored suit 

Congrats Nat for your Maggies!!! they're fab!


----------



## Stilettolover

Yay!


----------



## aoqtpi

Clooky001 said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> Long time no speak, hope everyones well
> 
> Quick question-am I the only one who is doubting their love for the Alti black on black spikes????  Every day I get them out & look at them...I wanted this shoes so badly & since ive had it I'm not feeling it..it's not very pretty, I thought it would be more elegant? X



I adore the Yolanda, Pigalle and LP spikes, so I thought I'd like the Altis... but I don't. The spikes on the front look really weird to me. Just my opinion!


----------



## aoqtpi

ntntgo said:


> Ok, ladies...Here's my DH's big reveal.  I happen to think they look awesome on him.  He had a very hard time admitting that he loved them.  He dresses for work in a manner that, even though he works for a major corporation at a very high level, he will get away with these at work.
> I love my DH.



I love this! 

I hope you feel better soon!


----------



## BattyBugs

Nat, I love the Maggies on you. As for your DH, love the Rollerboys!

I wore my Rollerballs to the movies the other day. They are so comfy!


----------



## Dessye

ntntgo said:


> I do. I love love love them. And you were right about the size. Here's pics.
> 
> You were right about how cool the toe grill is. It is goldish, bronzish and even some silvery in it.


 
  I simply cannot wait till I get mine!  They look absolutely fan-frickin-tastic on you!!!!


----------



## Dessye

ntntgo said:


> Ok, ladies...Here's my DH's big reveal. I happen to think they look awesome on him. He had a very hard time admitting that he loved them. He dresses for work in a manner that, even though he works for a major corporation at a very high level, he will get away with these at work.
> I love my DH.


 
Very, very nice!!  You are one lucky, lucky lady!!!


----------



## Dessye

laleeza said:


> I'm very disappointed! Just happen to be in London right now and HN only has the leopard as far as new Maggies go
> I so want to see the anthracite IRL


 
London???   So many places to buy CLs!!!!  What about all the other stores and boutiques   They must have other Maggies.  If you're in London long enough you could get Paris to send you something!


----------



## karwood

*New Arrivals at Madison:

DAFFODILE STRASS 160 SUEDE BURMA HEMATITE STRASS $5995 

VERY RICHE 120 SUEDE BURMA AURORA BOREALE STRASS $3695 

FIFI STRASS 100 SUEDE BURMA AURORA BOREALE STRASS $3295 

ZIGGY 150 GLITTER MINI $1395 

METALIBOOT 120 SUEDE AFRICA $1395 

VOLPI 150 SATIN EMERAUDE $945 

VOLPI 150 SATIN BLACK $945 

MISS CLICHY 140 BLK SUEDE $895 

PIGALLE 100 KID NUDE $595 

DECOLLETE 868 100 BLK PATENT CALF $625 

MISS BOXE 70 PATENT CALF NUDE $645 

ROLLERGIRL FLAT BLK VELVET-GROSGRAIN $995*

Some pics:

Ziggy 150 Mini Glitter






DAFFODILE STRASS 160 SUEDE BURMA HEMATITE STRASS


----------



## karwood

Metalliboot







Miss Clichy


----------



## Nolia

karwood said:


> *New Arrivals at Madison:
> 
> DAFFODILE STRASS 160 SUEDE BURMA HEMATITE STRASS $5995
> 
> VERY RICHE 120 SUEDE BURMA AURORA BOREALE STRASS $3695
> 
> FIFI STRASS 100 SUEDE BURMA AURORA BOREALE STRASS $3295
> 
> ZIGGY 150 GLITTER MINI $1395
> 
> METALIBOOT 120 SUEDE AFRICA $1395
> 
> VOLPI 150 SATIN EMERAUDE $945
> 
> VOLPI 150 SATIN BLACK $945
> 
> MISS CLICHY 140 BLK SUEDE $895
> 
> PIGALLE 100 KID NUDE $595
> 
> DECOLLETE 868 100 BLK PATENT CALF $625
> 
> MISS BOXE 70 PATENT CALF NUDE $645
> 
> ROLLERGIRL FLAT BLK VELVET-GROSGRAIN $995*
> 
> Some pics:
> 
> Ziggy 150 Mini Glitter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DAFFODILE STRASS 160 SUEDE BURMA HEMATITE STRASS



Is that a nude mesh thing on the Ziggys?


----------



## karwood

Nolia said:


> Is that a nude mesh thing on the Ziggys?



yes, but it is not the thin  mesh fabric. It's thicker. KWIM.


----------



## jenayb

Someone explain to me why the Miss Clichy is $895.


----------



## laleeza

Dessye said:


> London???   So many places to buy CLs!!!!  What about all the other stores and boutiques   They must have other Maggies.  If you're in London long enough you could get Paris to send you something!



Unfortunately I leave tomorrow and have had no free time :cry:
I may have to order from Paris after Nat reveals her anthracites tho


----------



## jenayb

^^ I am DYING for *Nat*'s reveal of the Anthracite.


----------



## laleeza




----------



## Dessye

laleeza said:


> Unfortunately I leave tomorrow and have had no free time :cry:
> I may have to order from Paris after Nat reveals her anthracites tho


 
  I'm sorry to hear you don't have a chance to visit the other stores. Dang business travel, business always gets in the way of the travel


----------



## anniethecat

Nat those Maggies look great on you!  I hope your back heals quickly so you can wear them.  

I am going to show my DH your DH's pic with the rollerboys and see if that changes his mind.


----------



## LouboutinHottie

jenaywins said:


> Someone explain to me why the Miss Clichy is $895.


 
They've been raising the prices a lot lately.  Strassed Daf is almost $6000, isn't most strass like $2000 - $3000?


----------



## laleeza

Dessye said:


> I'm sorry to hear you don't have a chance to visit the other stores. Dang business travel, business always gets in the way of the travel


:giggles: it sure does! I'll have to plan better next time!


----------



## jenayb

LouboutinHottie said:


> They've been raising the prices a lot lately.  Strassed Daf is almost $6000, isn't most strass like $2000 - $3000?


 
I know, but I'm like -- it's a very plain suede shoe, KWIM? 

The Strass Daf @ $6k is a bit over the top for me, but I suppose there is a lot of material to strass, hence the price. The MC just doesn't make sense to me. Idk. Maybe it is just me. 

Miami just emailed me to let me know that the Nude Patent AD that I want is in stock. It's now $895. Just seems like a lot. :girlwhack:


----------



## anniethecat

jenaywins said:


> I know, but I'm like -- it's a very plain suede shoe, KWIM?
> 
> The Strass Daf @ $6k is a bit over the top for me, but I suppose there is a lot of material to strass, hence the price. The MC just doesn't make sense to me. Idk. Maybe it is just me.
> 
> Miami just emailed me to let me know that the Nude Patent AD that I want is in stock. It's now $895. Just seems like a lot. :girlwhack:


 
Nope not just you...$895 for the MC seems high to me too.  It's just black suede.  How much was the AD before?


----------



## NANI1972

jenaywins said:


> Someone explain to me why the Miss Clichy is $895.


 
I will if you can explain to me why the 1en8 is $945?!  WTH?

http://us.christianlouboutin.com/shoes/1en8-specchio-laminato.html#product-detailed-view

Really for $100 more than the MC you can get the Maggie with a lot more detail kwim.


----------



## jenayb

anniethecat said:


> Nope not just you...$895 for the MC seems high to me too. It's just black suede. How much was the AD before?


 
IIRC, the AD was $785 prior. 



NANI1972 said:


> I will if you can explain to me why the 1en8 is $945?!  WTH?
> 
> http://us.christianlouboutin.com/shoes/1en8-specchio-laminato.html#product-detailed-view
> 
> Really for $100 more than the MC you can get the Maggie with a lot more detail kwim.


----------



## NANI1972

jenaywins said:


> IIRC, the AD was $785 prior.


 
not saying you should get the Maggie just sayin' in general. i just don't get the price point on some of these shoes.


----------



## jenayb

NANI1972 said:


> not saying you should get the Maggie just sayin' in general. i just don't get the price point on some of these shoes.


 
Sorry, *T* - that face was my reaction to the price of the 1en8, not to the Maggie comment. You know I'm a sucker for the Maggie.


----------



## LouboutinHottie

jenaywins said:


> I know, but I'm like -- it's a very plain suede shoe, KWIM?
> 
> The Strass Daf @ $6k is a bit over the top for me, but I suppose there is a lot of material to strass, hence the price. The MC just doesn't make sense to me. Idk. Maybe it is just me.
> 
> Miami just emailed me to let me know that the Nude Patent AD that I want is in stock. It's now $895. Just seems like a lot. :girlwhack:


 
Geez, the prices are just stupidly raising, yet I don't think there is even a quality raise at the same time. A lot of brands have better qaulity than CL are cheaper. (i.e. Manolo, Choo, Prada, etc.) Seems like the CL base price now if you want anything is at least $800.


----------



## jenayb

Ah well. The age old price debate continues. I'm sure that I'll continue to buy and enjoy for many seasons to come.


----------



## hazeltt

ntntgo said:


> Ok, ladies...Here's my DH's big reveal.  I happen to think they look awesome on him.  He had a very hard time admitting that he loved them.  He dresses for work in a manner that, even though he works for a major corporation at a very high level, he will get away with these at work.
> I love my DH.



I showed my dbf this pic and asked him if he liked the shoes. I asked him before what he thought of the black/black spikes and firmly told me hated it. But this time, he paused for a few seconds and nodded. :giggles:


----------



## ntntgo

Maggies part deux!  Anthracite just got here and I looooove them.


----------



## ntntgo

jenaywins said:


> I know, but I'm like -- it's a very plain suede shoe, KWIM?
> 
> The Strass Daf @ $6k is a bit over the top for me, but I suppose there is a lot of material to strass, hence the price. The MC just doesn't make sense to me. Idk. Maybe it is just me.
> 
> Miami just emailed me to let me know that the Nude Patent AD that I want is in stock. It's now $895. Just seems like a lot. :girlwhack:


 
*Jenay*-that's a $100 more than they were 6 months ago.  When I bought my nude patent ADs a year ago, they were $695, then my Peacock were $795.  Now, they're $895?  Seriously...$100 everytime they put a new one out?  Soon, plain patent ADs are going to be $1000.


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

ntntgo said:


> Maggies part deux!  Anthracite just got here and I looooove them.



they're very beautiful! Congrats on another stellar pair!


----------



## laleeza

ntntgo said:


> Maggies part deux!  Anthracite just got here and I looooove them.


Ok, I was pretty sure I had to have them - no question now!!
They look amazing Nat!
How is the maggie sizing? CL TTS?
Thanks so much for posting pics! And if you love them in person - I know I will!


----------



## ntntgo

laleeza said:


> Ok, I was pretty sure I had to have them - no question now!!
> They look amazing Nat!
> How is the maggie sizing? CL TTS?
> Thanks so much for posting pics! And if you love them in person - I know I will!


 
I knew you were anxiously awaiting them so when the Fedex truck came, I ripped open the box, threw them on and snapped away.  Literally, it was all done in 10 minutes.

They are even more beautiful IRL.  I wasn't sure how I would feel about the baseball, since I've had 2 pair in the nude and returned them.  But the gray, OMG, is so gorgeous.  You can't really tell in the pictures but the baseball material actually has flecks of silver in it and in the sunlight, they shine.

I got them TTS and they fit like a glove.  I can't remember the last CL that I bought that felt that good on.  You have to get them.


----------



## sammix3

ntntgo said:


> Maggies part deux!  Anthracite just got here and I looooove them.



Nat - they are gorgeous! I can't imagine how much better they'll look IRL!


----------



## gymangel812

ntntgo said:


> Maggies part deux!  Anthracite just got here and I looooove them.



 Ooh I like those more then I thought I would. Congrats!! When are your red ones coming?


----------



## Nolia

ntntgo said:


> Maggies part deux!  Anthracite just got here and I looooove them.



Ohh! They're so pretty!  Is the chain toe on this one as "in depth" as the leopard Maggies?


----------



## laleeza

ntntgo said:


> I knew you were anxiously awaiting them so when the Fedex truck came, I ripped open the box, threw them on and snapped away.  Literally, it was all done in 10 minutes.
> 
> They are even more beautiful IRL.  I wasn't sure how I would feel about the baseball, since I've had 2 pair in the nude and returned them.  But the gray, OMG, is so gorgeous.  You can't really tell in the pictures but the baseball material actually has flecks of silver in it and in the sunlight, they shine.
> 
> I got them TTS and they fit like a glove.  I can't remember the last CL that I bought that felt that good on.  You have to get them.


Hehe i was totally waiting! 
I thought they looked a bit silver! OMG I need to get those babies now! 
Too bad I'm getting ready to board a plane. Boo!


----------



## r6girl2005

Oh Nat! Those are gorgeous, congrats!


----------



## jenayb

ntntgo said:


> *Jenay*-that's a $100 more than they were 6 months ago. When I bought my nude patent ADs a year ago, they were $695, then my Peacock were $795. Now, they're $895? Seriously...$100 everytime they put a new one out? Soon, plain patent ADs are going to be $1000.


 
That is a bit of a ridiculous increase, right? I was not aware that 6 months ago they were $100 less. Hate to say it but... I think I'm gonig to have to pass.


----------



## jenayb

ntntgo said:


> Maggies part deux! Anthracite just got here and I looooove them.


 
Ohhhh noooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I think I LURVE them!!


----------



## dhampir2005

So Gorgeous NAT!!!! Sorry ladies, super MIA period lately. I've been clerking for a judge and we have a HUGE case on our docket so lots and lots of research. But I have been buying designer work clothing left and right! I'm also pre-sold for the Maggie Leopard 140 at Nordies! They look so gorgeous on everyone!



ntntgo said:


> Maggies part deux!  Anthracite just got here and I looooove them.


----------



## jenayb

dhampir2005 said:


> So Gorgeous NAT!!!! Sorry ladies, super MIA period lately. I've been clerking for a judge and we have a HUGE case on our docket so lots and lots of research. But I have been buying designer work clothing left and right! I'm also pre-sold for the Maggie Leopard 140 at Nordies! They look so gorgeous on everyone!


 
Just a heads up, the Maggies from Nordstrom are different from what the rest of us have. The Nordstrom Maggies are leopard print on suede; what you've been seeing on the forum are Maggies from the boutiques which is leopard pony hair.


----------



## dhampir2005

OMG REALLY? Hmmm then I may end up passing down the road... I am pretty-shoed out after the sales TBH. I'll call around to the boutiques now  

Thanks so much Jenny for the heads up! Whew... bullet dodged!



jenaywins said:


> Just a heads up, the Maggies from Nordstrom are different from what the rest of us have. The Nordstrom Maggies are leopard print on suede; what you've been seeing on the forum are Maggies from the boutiques which is leopard pony hair.


----------



## jenayb

dhampir2005 said:


> OMG REALLY? Hmmm then I may end up passing down the road... I am pretty-shoed out after the sales TBH. I'll call around to the boutiques now
> 
> Thanks so much Jenny for the heads up! Whew... bullet dodged!


 
You are so welcome! 

TBH, I do not care for the suede print. The pony hair, for me, is what really _makes_ the shoe. Try calling Robertson - they *may* still have some sizes. If not, hit up Amy @ eComm!


----------



## dhampir2005

Will do! I love the leopard pony hair too! I thought they were the same but I clearly glanced at the picture and just told them to charge me when they came in. Hopefully e-comm or Robertson's still has my "world's most common size" available. If not It wasn't meant to be. Wallet will have once again dodged a bullet! 

BTW did I mention that I am officially going to be a Brunette as of August 7th? I will not longer be a blonde asian 



jenaywins said:


> You are so welcome!
> 
> TBH, I do not care for the suede print. The pony hair, for me, is what really _makes_ the shoe. Try calling Robertson - they *may* still have some sizes. If not, hit up Amy @ eComm!


----------



## jenayb

dhampir2005 said:


> Will do! I love the leopard pony hair too! I thought they were the same but I clearly glanced at the picture and just told them to charge me when they came in. Hopefully e-comm or Robertson's still has my "world's most common size" available. If not It wasn't meant to be. Wallet will have once again dodged a bullet!
> 
> BTW did I mention that I am officially going to be a Brunette as of August 7th? I will not longer be a blonde asian


 
I like you blonde.  

Good luck on the Maggie. I'm sure other boutiques have yet to receive their shipments, so.....


----------



## dhampir2005

I like me blonde too  but it's getting so damaged and we have a lot of big job interviews coming up. It's just time for a break/change since my hair is probably crying!

I'll keep you updated on the search for Maggies 



jenaywins said:


> I like you blonde.
> 
> Good luck on the Maggie. I'm sure other boutiques have yet to receive their shipments, so.....


----------



## jenayb

dhampir2005 said:


> I like me blonde too  but it's getting so damaged and we have a lot of big job interviews coming up. It's just time for a break/change since my hair is probably crying!
> 
> I'll keep you updated on the search for Maggies


 
Good luck babe!


----------



## anniethecat

ntntgo said:


> Maggies part deux! Anthracite just got here and I looooove them.


 
They are so gorg!  I love the sparkles!


----------



## cts900

*nat*!  both maggie's are incredible on you.  I am thrilled that *j'enay *served as a positive influence .  Your DH is beyond debonair.  I LOVE that he has his first pair!!!!!! Simply elegant.


----------



## jenayb

ntntgo said:


> Maggies part deux! Anthracite just got here and I looooove them.


 
I'll say it again, these are amazing on you. The grey suede looks so supple.


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

carlinha said:


> i just love aurora borealis, i think it's one of the sparkliest and rainbow like strass out there... the peach will be more sedate... what is your style like?!



i am both.. sometimes i like more understated and sometimes i like super out there! so i can't decide. i think i have a pair of AB's in a lower peep toe from another season that are a lower heel but I am not sure if I have all the strass colors right in my head!


----------



## l.a_girl19

ntntgo said:


> Maggies part deux!  Anthracite just got here and I looooove them.



Woooow! So gorgeous!


----------



## l.a_girl19

I  emeraude Volpi!!!!! I actually think it would also look lovely on a lower heel and no platform!


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

chanel*liz said:


> i love the aurora.. where are you pre ordering from if you dont mind me asking? i think im going to as well..



another awesome TPF member told me about Amy with the online boutique who will be really helpful with pre-ordering/waitlist stuff. She has been very patient with me waffling about the colors. Email her from this page and put her name in the subject.

http://us.christianlouboutin.com/contact-us/


----------



## BagsR4Me

jenaywins said:


> You are so welcome!
> 
> TBH, I do not care for the suede print. The pony hair, for me, is what really _makes_ the shoe. Try calling Robertson - they *may* still have some sizes. If not, hit up Amy @ eComm!



Hi *Jenay*! Okay, so I've been REALLY way behind on the CL scene since most of my time has been spent bag-shopping. This is the 2nd time I've seen this ecomm thing posted. Would you mind clarifying who and what that is? What exactly is the website? I'm clueless. 

TIA


----------



## BagsR4Me

LamborghiniGirl said:


> another awesome TPF member told me about Amy with the online boutique who will be really helpful with pre-ordering/waitlist stuff. She has been very patient with me waffling about the colors. Email her from this page and put her name in the subject.
> 
> http://us.christianlouboutin.com/contact-us/




Aahaa! Okay, got it. This answered my questions above. Thanks.


----------



## jenayb

BagsR4Me said:


> Hi *Jenay*! Okay, so I've been REALLY way behind on the CL scene since most of my time has been spent bag-shopping. This is the 2nd time I've seen this ecomm thing posted. Would you mind clarifying who and what that is? What exactly is the website? I'm clueless.
> 
> TIA


 
eComm = eCommerce. The official online boutique. 

us.christianlouboutin.com


----------



## BagsR4Me

^^ Thank you so much, *Jenay*!

I saw *LamborghiniGirl's* post after I posted and it cleared it up for me.


----------



## sophinette007

ntntgo said:


> Maggies part deux!  Anthracite just got here and I looooove them.


 
Nat these look just amazing on you! I love them! Thank you so much for sharing and tempting


----------



## ntntgo

gymangel812 said:


> Ooh I like those more then I thought I would. Congrats!! When are your red ones coming?


 
Of course they were sent Fedex home so they won't be here until Tues.  Will post as soon as they hit my doorstep.


----------



## ntntgo

jenaywins said:


> Ohhhh noooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I think I LURVE them!!


 
You're soooooooooo getting them.


----------



## jenayb

ntntgo said:


> Of course they were sent Fedex home so they won't be here until Tues.  Will post as soon as they hit my doorstep.



:worthy: :worthy: :worthy:


----------



## jenayb

ntntgo said:


> You're soooooooooo getting them.


----------



## ntntgo

dhampir2005 said:


> OMG REALLY? Hmmm then I may end up passing down the road... I am pretty-shoed out after the sales TBH. I'll call around to the boutiques now
> 
> Thanks so much Jenny for the heads up! Whew... bullet dodged!


 
The Palazzo store in LV has them and so does JJR.


----------



## ntntgo

Nolia said:


> Ohh! They're so pretty! Is the chain toe on this one as "in depth" as the leopard Maggies?


 
Hi *Nolia*-yes the mesh toe is pretty embedded.  Just like my Leopard ones.


----------



## ntntgo

jenaywins said:


>


 
I forgot to tell you that I love the new Avatar.  I don't know who's cuter.


----------



## jenayb

ntntgo said:


> I forgot to tell you that I love the new Avatar.  I don't know who's cuter.


----------



## LouboutinHottie

jenaywins said:


> Ah well. The age old price debate continues. I'm sure that I'll continue to buy and enjoy for many seasons to come.


 
Same here, you know it's just something I guess we'll all have to deal with.


----------



## chanel*liz

wait - sorry if this has already been asked but i couldn't find it - are the maggies on the NM website 160 or 140? the brown ones not the leopard


----------



## AEGIS

ntntgo said:


> I knew you were anxiously awaiting them so when the Fedex truck came, I ripped open the box, threw them on and snapped away.  Literally, it was all done in 10 minutes.
> 
> They are even more beautiful IRL.  I wasn't sure how I would feel about the baseball, since I've had 2 pair in the nude and returned them.  But the gray, OMG, is so gorgeous.  *You can't really tell in the pictures but the baseball material actually has flecks of silver in it and in the sunlight, they shine.*
> 
> I got them TTS and they fit like a glove.  I can't remember the last CL that I bought that felt that good on.  You have to get them.





i can tell.  the gold kinda does that too. it is really pretty.


----------



## carlinha

ntntgo said:


> Maggies part deux!  Anthracite just got here and I looooove them.



*nat* these are absolutely AMAZING on you!!!  i was set not to get these, now you're changing my mind again!!!

between you and your DH, i don't know who's hotter! :afrocool:


----------



## AEGIS

jenaywins said:


> Someone explain to me why the Miss Clichy is $895.




i don't think he's making "cheap" $600 shoes anymore. even the simplest of shoes.


----------



## jenayb

AEGIS said:


> i don't think he's making "cheap" $600 shoes anymore. even the simplest of shoes.





Louboutins are going to soon become totally unobtainable for many.


----------



## RedBottomLover

jenaywins said:


> Louboutins are going to soon become totally unobtainable for many.


do you think that's why there's so many price increases? to make them more exclusive? or do you think he's just trying to profit from the popularity increase?


----------



## jenayb

RedBottomLover said:


> do you think that's why there's so many price increases? to make them more exclusive? or do you think he's just trying to profit from the popularity increase?



I think it's honestly just the nature of the beast. Every label has price increases. Heck.... Chanel randomly increased the price of a specific WOC three days before I purchased.


----------



## dhampir2005

Thanks for the tip Nat! Just got home from Cowboys vs. Aliens so I'll call around tomorrow! 



ntntgo said:


> The Palazzo store in LV has them and so does JJR.


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

jenaywins said:


> I think it's honestly just the nature of the beast. Every label has price increases. Heck.... Chanel randomly increased the price of a specific WOC three days before I purchased.



The geek in me wants to plot the price increases and peg them to levels of inflation to check for correlation.... Heck, we can even make the argument of including them in the price index basket since they are a necessity  I'd wager however that the driving force behind the price "gouging" is less a result of inflationary pressure than rising costs of raw materials, labor, transportation, and other incidental costs... Plus, basic economics: laws of supply and demand equalizing at the point of equilibrium between the two. My guess is that if US credit rating is downgraded thereby destabilizing the fragile international economic recovery, prices may remain at the present levels for a while. Although actual rises in high-end spending in the wake of the 2009 wave baffled many economists - humans are rarely rational  - so they could continue to go up if the market permits it


----------



## foosy

chanel*liz said:


> wait - sorry if this has already been asked but i couldn't find it - are the maggies on the NM website 160 or 140? the brown ones not the leopard


 

Both are 140mm by looking at the pitch. However if you need confirmation, they are defined as 5.5" which are 139.7mm or ~ 140


----------



## foosy

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> The geek in me wants to plot the price increases and peg them to levels of inflation to check for correlation.... Heck, we can even make the argument of including them in the price index basket since they are a necessity  I'd wager however that the driving force behind the price "gouging" is less a result of inflationary pressure than rising costs of raw materials, labor, transportation, and other incidental costs... Plus, basic economics: laws of supply and demand equalizing at the point of equilibrium between the two. My guess is that if US credit rating is downgraded thereby destabilizing the fragile international economic recovery, prices may remain at the present levels for a while. Although actual rises in high-end spending in the wake of the 2009 wave baffled many economists - humans are rarely rational  - so they could continue to go up if the market permits it


 
*Schnauzer,*
Reading one of your previous replies, I thought you were a lawyer. Now reading the above makes me think you are an economist. What gives?

*The real question is:* 
If you take the total count of CLs in tpf (from another thread), statistically adjust that number for those that have CLs and are not members of tpf, and for those that are members of tpf but have such a huge collection that they do not post their numbers, than multiply the result by the average value of a shoe according to today's market prices *- will that cover the national debt?*


----------



## LouboutinHottie

AEGIS said:


> i don't think he's making "cheap" $600 shoes anymore. even the simplest of shoes.


 
LOL "cheap" gotta love louboutin metallity  Before I got CLs, I thought the $500, $600 with tax was a lot, boy was I surprised to see that was the base price lmao.


----------



## ntntgo

carlinha said:


> *nat* these are absolutely AMAZING on you!!! i was set not to get these, now you're changing my mind again!!!
> 
> between you and your DH, i don't know who's hotter! :afrocool:


 
Thanks, Carla.  We'll be quite the foursome going out on the town.


----------



## rdgldy

Nat, the *maggies* are fabulous on you!
I had some fun at Madison yesterday with some wonderful ladies. Tried on the ziggys, and they are such fun botties.


----------



## carlinha

rdgldy said:


> Nat, the *maggies* are fabulous on you!
> I had some fun at Madison yesterday with some wonderful ladies. Tried on the ziggys, and they are such fun botties.



here they are!!!  totally rocking!  and your nail polish matched perfectly also!
(sorry for the poor quality pic, i was sneaking them as i was told i couldn't take pics )


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

foosy said:


> *Schnauzer,*
> Reading one of your previous replies, I thought you were a lawyer. Now reading the above makes me think you are an economist. What gives?
> 
> *The real question is:*
> If you take the total count of CLs in tpf (from another thread), statistically adjust that number for those that have CLs and are not members of tpf, and for those that are members of tpf but have such a huge collection that they do not post their numbers, than multiply the result by the average value of a shoe according to today's market prices *- will that cover the national debt?*



Undergrad & grad degrees - and no, even if US govt auctioned off (or manufactured & sold) our shoes, it's a drop in the bucket compared to multi-million dollar missiles they buy like it's going out of style  and the secondary market for selling slightly used or out-of-season bombs is dismal, from what I understand whereas we can recoup partial value fairly easily making them a better investment. Plus, I'd argue that men started the debt problem, why should women pay for it with their shoes?


----------



## hazeltt

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> Undergrad & grad degrees - and no, even if US govt auctioned off (or manufactured & sold) our shoes, it's a drop in the bucket compared to multi-million dollar missiles they buy like it's going out of style  and the secondary market for selling slightly used or out-of-season bombs is dismal, from what I understand whereas we can recoup partial value fairly easily making them a better investment. Plus, *I'd argue that men started the debt problem, why should women pay for it with their shoes?*


----------



## laleeza

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> Undergrad & grad degrees - and no, even if US govt auctioned off (or manufactured & sold) our shoes, it's a drop in the bucket compared to multi-million dollar missiles they buy like it's going out of style  and the secondary market for selling slightly used or out-of-season bombs is dismal, from what I understand whereas we can recoup partial value fairly easily making them a better investment. Plus, I'd argue that men started the debt problem, why should women pay for it with their shoes?



You slay me


----------



## rdgldy

carlinha said:


> here they are!!!  totally rocking!  and your nail polish matched perfectly also!
> (sorry for the poor quality pic, i was sneaking them as i was told i couldn't take pics )


Thanks,* C.*  I really love them!!


----------



## jenayb

rdgldy said:


> Thanks,* C.*  I really love them!!



So? Are you getting them? 

I would DIE to see some outfit pics with these!!


----------



## sammix3

^^The Ziggys remind me of Missoni stuff. I looooove the colors on them.


----------



## jenayb

Just wanted to share this pic that my SA sent me from his Look Book. The Splash Fur in Cognac. I die, I die, I die!!! 







Definitely on my list!!


----------



## AEGIS

sammix3 said:


> ^^The Ziggys remind me of Missoni stuff. I looooove the colors on them.




hmm i can see that


----------



## chacci1

jenaywins said:


> Just wanted to share this pic that my SA sent me from his Look Book. The Splash Fur in Cognac. I die, I die, I die!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Definitely on my list!!



LOOOOVVVVEEEEE!!!!!  My SA has me down for the black ones, but, I love this color too!!!   Dilemmas, dilemmas.......age old question.....which to get OR screw it and get both?????  I can't....I can't....I can't.....


----------



## jenayb

chacci1 said:


> LOOOOVVVVEEEEE!!!!!  My SA has me down for the black ones, but, I love this color too!!!   Dilemmas, dilemmas.......age old question.....which to get OR screw it and get both?????  I can't....I can't....I can't.....



You know I'll always be honest with you hon... I would not get both, not in this style. Multiple colours in something like the Bianca or AD, yes please. Keep them coming. Multiple colours in something like the Splash Fur? I probably wouldn't. Idk... What is the price point on these?


----------



## chacci1

jenaywins said:


> You know I'll always be honest with you hon... I would not get both, not in this style. Multiple colours in something like the Bianca or AD, yes please. Keep them coming. Multiple colours in something like the Splash Fur? I probably wouldn't. Idk... What is the price point on these?



I know, I probably won't.  It's just lately that I love everything and then feel the need to buy it in multiple colorways.  I tell myself daily that I DO NOT NEED EVERY SHOE!!  I will prob. stick with the black.  But that cognac is gorgeous!!!  So, if I remember correctly, I think the price point is $1595.  

These are very unique and will look gorgeous on.  I just know it.  I'm the same girl that owned the misfits and change of the guard too...


----------



## chacci1

carlinha said:


> here they are!!!  totally rocking!  and your nail polish matched perfectly also!
> (sorry for the poor quality pic, i was sneaking them as i was told i couldn't take pics )



I saw these at Madison and just wasn't feeling them.  But from what I understand, they are selling pretty quickly!!  Did you get them??


----------



## jenayb

chacci1 said:


> I know, I probably won't.  It's just lately that I love everything and then feel the need to buy it in multiple colorways.  I tell myself daily that I DO NOT NEED EVERY SHOE!!  I will prob. stick with the black.  But that cognac is gorgeous!!!  So, if I remember correctly, I think the price point is $1595.
> 
> These are very unique and will look gorgeous on.  I just know it.  I'm the same girl that owned the misfits and change of the guard too...



My SA just text me and said he actually anticipates these arriving in their next shipment. They are coming too quickly!! Lol. 

The only issue I have is that these are essentially the Jem with a fur puff. I sold my Jems because they felt too wobbly when I tried to walk, KWIM? I wonder if this will be a $1595 mistake for me?


----------



## carlinha

chacci1 said:


> I saw these at Madison and just wasn't feeling them.  But from what I understand, they are selling pretty quickly!!  Did you get them??



nope they were all sold out in anywhere near my size... the smallest size they had was a 39 (or 39.5?) - the one *rdgldy* tried on


----------



## carlinha

rdgldy said:


> Thanks,* C.*  I really love them!!



i know me too!


----------



## chacci1

jenaywins said:


> My SA just text me and said he actually anticipates these arriving in their next shipment. They are coming too quickly!! Lol.
> 
> The only issue I have is that these are essentially the Jem with a fur puff. I sold my Jems because they felt too wobbly when I tried to walk, KWIM? I wonder if this will be a $1595 mistake for me?



Hmm....I probably would not do it then.  What you could do is go in and try them on and even if they fit great in the store, take them home and keep playing with them.  I think you will know if you should keep them or not at that point.  Or maybe you could go another 1/2 size down?  I've done that quite a bit lately with slings only and it seems to work a little bit better.  But, in the end, if you are not feeling it, then don't do it.  
The only shoes I ever regret having are those that I loved in the beginning but still had just a tiny bit of reservation about that I ignored.  A couple months down I realize I should have listened to my reservations a little more.  KWIM???


----------



## chacci1

carlinha said:


> nope they were all sold out in anywhere near my size... the smallest size they had was a 39 (or 39.5?) - the one *rdgldy* tried on


----------



## jenayb

chacci1 said:


> Hmm....I probably would not do it then.  What you could do is go in and try them on and even if they fit great in the store, take them home and keep playing with them.  I think you will know if you should keep them or not at that point.  Or maybe you could go another 1/2 size down?  I've done that quite a bit lately with slings only and it seems to work a little bit better.  But, in the end, if you are not feeling it, then don't do it.
> The only shoes I ever regret having are those that I loved in the beginning but still had just a tiny bit of reservation about that I ignored.  A couple months down I realize I should have listened to my reservations a little more.  KWIM???



You are always so right!!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

^You know, a kitty is a way cheaper alternative to the $1595 Jem with a fur puff... Especially if you call the kitty Jem


----------



## chacci1

jenaywins said:


> You are always so right!!



Awww. I know I have leaned on you as well for some great advice!!!


----------



## chacci1

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> ^You know, a kitty is a way cheaper alternative to the $1595 Jem with a fur puff... Especially if you call the kitty Jem



Oh I know!!!  But, I can't wear the kitty on my feet!!  Ha ha. 

Take it your not a fan SC?


----------



## rdgldy

believe it was a 39.5-loved them but for the $1400 price tag, I couldn't do it.  They just wouldn't get enough use in the classroom, LOL!  Could you see them for first day of school in an elementary school?


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

chacci1 said:


> Oh I know!!!  But, I can't wear the kitty on my feet!!  Ha ha.
> 
> Take it your not a fan SC?



You can if you tie it up well enough 

Honestly, not a fan. I'm all for wild and out there but I just don't see myself wearing them a year or two from now. Plus they remind me of the chewbacca boots the Jersey Shore girls are wearing in like every photo


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

rdgldy said:


> believe it was a 39.5-loved them but for the $1400 price tag, I couldn't do it.  They just wouldn't get enough use in the classroom, LOL!  *Could you see them for first day of school in an elementary school*?



Sure! To herald Coloring Day 

...I'm sure the parents will be overjoyed if the students colored their own shoes to match


----------



## rdgldy




----------



## jenayb

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> ^You know, a kitty is a way cheaper alternative to the $1595 Jem with a fur puff... Especially if you call the kitty Jem



Girl please. Kitty = chew toy to my big guys at home. 

I want a baby cat SO bad though!!  

(I'm more of a cat person. I know, I know.) 



chacci1 said:


> Awww. I know I have leaned on you as well for some great advice!!!


----------



## chacci1

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> You can if you tie it up well enough
> 
> Honestly, not a fan. I'm all for wild and out there but I just don't see myself wearing them a year or two from now. Plus they remind me of the chewbacca boots the Jersey Shore girls are wearing in like every photo



Omg!!  Those jersey shore girls can make anything look BAD!!!

And yes, you're prob right about wanting to wear them again 2 years from now.  But many times for me, it's only because I've moved on to newer styles that I love. I will have to see this on. If it speaks to me when it's on, then, it's a keeper. Otherwise, return return!


----------



## erinmiyu

i looooove the splash fur. i think i would just love a pair of fur/feather type shoes for fall.


----------



## heiress-ox

Upon reading the past few pages of this thread & seeing the gorgeous pictures, I have come to the conclusion that I need something Pony hair in my life and I definitely need to find me a pair of those Anthracite Maggies.. sorry wallet :shame:


----------



## xlovely

*pops in*
Any news/photos/pre-order info about the Nude Maggies yet? 
*pops out* :ninja:


----------



## chanel*liz

xlovely said:


> *pops in*
> Any news/photos/pre-order info about the Nude Maggies yet?
> *pops out* :ninja:


 
my SA at neimans told me they should be in *soon* (within a few weeks soon)


----------



## Alice1979

carlinha said:


> nope they were all sold out in anywhere near my size... the smallest size they had was a 39 (or 39.5?) - the one *rdgldy* tried on


 
Can you fit into a 36? Online has size 36 

http://us.christianlouboutin.com/shoes/ziggy-glitter.html


----------



## LouboutinHottie

jenaywins said:


> Just wanted to share this pic that my SA sent me from his Look Book. The Splash Fur in Cognac. I die, I die, I die!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Definitely on my list!!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

heiress-ox said:


> Upon reading the past few pages of this thread & seeing the gorgeous pictures, I have come to the conclusion that I need something Pony hair in my life and I definitely need to find me a pair of those Anthracite Maggies.. sorry wallet :shame:



I support ya


----------



## gymangel812

xlovely said:


> *pops in*
> Any news/photos/pre-order info about the Nude Maggies yet?
> *pops out* :ninja:


yes i am waiting too just a pic would be awesome...


chanel*liz said:


> my SA at neimans told me they should be in *soon* (within a few weeks soon)


whoa didn't know they were coming to NM... what heel height?


----------



## chanel*liz

gymangel812 said:


> yes i am waiting too just a pic would be awesome...
> 
> whoa didn't know they were coming to NM... what heel height?


 
not sure, let me find out  when he calls me, unless someone else already knows


----------



## sobe2009

xlovely said:


> *pops in*
> Any news/photos/pre-order info about the Nude Maggies yet?
> *pops out* :ninja:



This nude Maggies are taking their time to reveal... Trying to picture them but I would love to see pictures. Since the black patent maggies with suede for some reason didn't do it for me, the mix of these two materials doesn't flow smooth perhaps.. 

But want to see the nude ones still. I am certain in the Indigo Maggies and that's that so far.


----------



## jenayb

sobe2009 said:


> This nude Maggies are taking their time to reveal... Trying to picture them but I would love to see pictures. Since the black patent maggies with suede for some reason didn't do it for me, the mix of these two materials doesn't flow smooth perhaps..
> 
> But want to see the nude ones still. I am certain in the Indigo Maggies and that's that so far.



I'm very curious to see these, too! They are nude patent/suede IIRC, right? 

My worst fear is coming true -- as the Maggies are slowly trickling out, I'm needing every one.


----------



## sobe2009

jenaywins said:


> I'm very curious to see these, too! They are nude patent/suede IIRC, right?
> 
> My worst fear is coming true -- as the Maggies are slowly trickling out, I'm needing every one.



Yes Nude patent and suede, hoping the transition in this color goes smoother. Jenay, the Maggies do look amazing on you... that's all I have to say


----------



## jenayb

sobe2009 said:


> Yes Nude patent and suede, hoping the transition in this color goes smoother. Jenay, the Maggies do look amazing on you... that's all I have to say



Thank you sweetie.  

I am SO curious for this Maggie! I'll bet there will be a silver toe cap, but I would just die over a nude Maggie with gold!


----------



## chanel*liz

My SA at NM told me he is getting the nude maggie with leopard.. so we'll see..


----------



## sobe2009

jenaywins said:


> Thank you sweetie.
> 
> I am SO curious for this Maggie! I'll bet there will be a silver toe cap, but I would just die over a nude Maggie with gold!



Nude and gold!!!


----------



## jenayb

chanel*liz said:


> My SA at NM told me he is getting the nude maggie with leopard.. so we'll see..



Nude/leopard? Is it possible he is mistaken? I hadn't heard of that combo.


----------



## jenayb

sobe2009 said:


> Nude and gold!!!





Oh my!


----------



## sobe2009

jenaywins said:


> Nude/leopard? Is it possible he is mistaken? I hadn't heard of that combo.



Haven't heard either...  or is it possible he was high?  . If not, that would be very interesting to see


----------



## jenayb

sobe2009 said:


> Haven't heard either...  or is it possible he was high?  . If not, that would be very interesting to see



Hehehe.


----------



## chanel*liz

maybe he was mistaken, maybe he was high.. he just said he was getting a nude maggie with leopard in soon


----------



## jenayb

chanel*liz said:


> maybe he was mistaken, maybe he was high.. he just said he was getting a nude maggie with leopard in soon



Hmm. Well for goodness sake keep us posted. It would be amazing if it turned out to be true! 

Gosh - can you imagine?!


----------



## chanel*liz

jenaywins said:


> Hmm. Well for goodness sake keep us posted. It would be amazing if it turned out to be true!
> 
> Gosh - can you imagine?!


 
*crossing my fingers* definitely will keep you ladies posted on whether this shoe exists or not once i get the phone call.. starting to think he may have been mistaken but you never know, right?


----------



## chacci1

sobe2009 said:


> Haven't heard either...  or is it possible he was high?  . If not, that would be very interesting to see





chanel*liz said:


> maybe he was mistaken, maybe he was high.. he just said he was getting a nude maggie with leopard in soon





jenaywins said:


> Hmm. Well for goodness sake keep us posted. It would be amazing if it turned out to be true!
> 
> Gosh - can you imagine?!



I haven't heard of this one either.  But, if it does exist, I think it would be quite nice!!!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

...the abominable snowman of shoes - maybe it DOES exist?!


----------



## hazeltt

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> ...the abominable snowman of shoes - maybe it DOES exist?!



:giggles:


----------



## RedBottomLover

chanel*liz said:


> My SA at NM told me he is getting the nude maggie with leopard.. so we'll see..


If this is true and it's as gorgeous in real life as it is in my head  I'm sure I'll be ALL over this one!


----------



## jenayb

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> ...the abominable snowman of shoes - maybe it DOES exist?!


----------



## jeshika

jenaywins said:


>





NESSIE IS REAL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jenayb




----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

jenaywins said:


>



I have no words for how much I love your responses!

That said, that looks like a photo of my hand while I'm playing with underwater sock puppets. I hope the mythical Maggie can top it


----------



## anjali

Hey Everyone, I just got the daf booty in black suede and they are gorgeous!!! problem is they are way too big on my ankles.  Does anyone know if  a shoe repair place can fix this?


----------



## chacci1

anjali said:


> Hey Everyone, I just got the daf booty in black suede and they are gorgeous!!! problem is they are way too big on my ankles.  Does anyone know if  a shoe repair place can fix this?



Hmmm....I have this bootie and I think it may be quite hard to have that repaired.  That being said, have you thought about exchanging for a smaller size?  I took my US TTS in these and I don't think it would have been too much for me to go down another 1/2 size.  I too have rather small ankles (I can't do many slingbacks because of it), but can't say I had a problem in these.  Good luck!!


----------



## jeshika

anjali said:


> Hey Everyone, I just got the daf booty in black suede and they are gorgeous!!! problem is they are way too big on my ankles.  Does anyone know if  a shoe repair place can fix this?



i would contact the cobblers on CLs recommended list to see if they can do something about that. If they can stretch it... maybe they can shrink it? good luck!


----------



## AEGIS

chanel*liz said:


> My SA at NM told me he is getting the nude maggie with leopard.. so we'll see..




that sounds like it would be luscious!


----------



## PetitColibri

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> I have no words for how much I love your responses!
> 
> That said, that looks like a photo of my hand while I'm playing with underwater sock puppets. I hope the mythical Maggie can top it



LOL


----------



## anjali

jeshika said:


> i would contact the cobblers on CLs recommended list to see if they can do something about that. If they can stretch it... maybe they can shrink it? good luck!


cl has recommended cobblers?! is it on their website?


----------



## anjali

chacci1 said:


> Hmmm....I have this bootie and I think it may be quite hard to have that repaired.  That being said, have you thought about exchanging for a smaller size?  I took my US TTS in these and I don't think it would have been too much for me to go down another 1/2 size.  I too have rather small ankles (I can't do many slingbacks because of it), but can't say I had a problem in these.  Good luck!!


unfortunately i have abnormally small ankles...i hate them! Even if i went down a size they would still be to big


----------



## ntntgo

chanel*liz said:


> maybe he was mistaken, maybe he was high.. he just said he was getting a nude maggie with leopard in soon


 
No such animal (get it, I'm so funny).  I saw NMs lookbook and NM is getting a nude suede/nude patent and the Oyster/Red (which I am still convinced is Burgandy).  There are 2 Leopard Maggies.  One with the pony hair that is from the boutiques and the less expensive version that has the Leopard in I think suede, maybe velvet.  Sorry


----------



## ntntgo

Just out of curiousity, has anyone noticed that shoes that were just on sale are back up on Saks & NM's websites at full price again?  WTF?


----------



## anniethecat

ntntgo said:


> Just out of curiousity, has anyone noticed that shoes that were just on sale are back up on Saks & NM's websites at full price again? WTF?


 
Yes I noticed that too!  Also, I was at NM in MN last weekend and a shoe I swear I saw on the sale rack was back selling full price!


----------



## jenayb

ntntgo said:


> No such animal (get it, I'm so funny). I saw NMs lookbook and NM is getting a nude suede/nude patent and the Oyster/Red (which I am still convinced is Burgandy). There are 2 Leopard Maggies. One with the pony hair that is from the boutiques and the less expensive version that has the Leopard in I think suede, maybe velvet. Sorry


 
I thought not! 



ntntgo said:


> Just out of curiousity, has anyone noticed that shoes that were just on sale are back up on Saks & NM's websites at full price again? WTF?


 
Yep. Barneys notoriously does this, too.


----------



## AEGIS

^lol it's like a nordies annie sale.


----------



## BagsR4Me

ntntgo said:


> Just out of curiousity, has anyone noticed that shoes that were just on sale are back up on Saks & NM's websites at full price again?  WTF?



Yep! I was just at Barneys NY and noticed this. I thought to myself "that can't be possible." I'm so glad you mentioned this and that I'm not going crazy (or crazy-er). UNBELIEVABLE! Shame on them.


----------



## gymangel812

who has this seasons maggies (140mm)? how is the sizing? my bianca size is 36, my VP/MBP 120/AD (a bit tight) is a 36.5.


----------



## jenayb

gymangel812 said:


> who has this seasons maggies (140mm)? how is the sizing? my bianca size is 36, my VP/MBP 120/AD (a bit tight) is a 36.5.


 
I do, and they run the same as the original Maggie 140s. I took a 38 all around, which is also my Bianca size.


----------



## regeens

gymangel812 said:


> who has this seasons maggies (140mm)? how is the sizing? my bianca size is 36, my VP/MBP 120/AD (a bit tight) is a 36.5.


 
Hi *gymangel*, I take the Maggies (old and current season) half up (37.5) my US TTS (37).  My VP/MBP 120/AD are all 37.5.  Bianca is in my US TTS 37. HTH, but if it confuses you more, apologies.


----------



## gymangel812

oops forgot to mention i tried on the mago:
-36 in 160mm
- 36.5 in 140mm (might have been too big, only tried them on briefly and my feet were swollen)


----------



## chacci1

gymangel812 said:


> who has this seasons maggies (140mm)? how is the sizing? my bianca size is 36, my VP/MBP 120/AD (a bit tight) is a 36.5.



I do. I took a size 37 which is my true us size and Bianca size.  My old maggies are actually a size 38!!  I bought the 160mm heel height and originally bought then in a 37.5 and had too much heel slippage and so went down to a 37.  I'm finding the shoes this season are running quite large.


----------



## Alice1979

gymangel812 said:


> who has this seasons maggies (140mm)? how is the sizing? my bianca size is 36, my VP/MBP 120/AD (a bit tight) is a 36.5.



Size 36 in the new season Maggie 140 (blk/blk) has an insole of 9 inches. Not sure if this will help you.


----------



## gymangel812

Alice1979 said:


> Size 36 in the new season Maggie 140 (blk/blk) has an insole of 9 inches. Not sure if this will help you.


yep that does, sounds like 36.5 will work. thanks!!!


----------



## jenayb

I _seriously_ am _this_ close to ordering these... I want these so bad! But don't the strings look like too little to actually hold your foot in? 

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/101902


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

jenaywins said:


> I _seriously_ am _this_ close to ordering these... I want these so bad! But don't the strings look like too little to actually hold your foot in?
> 
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/101902



I have a pair of non-CL wedges that have the same looking rope ties and I never felt they were flimsy.


----------



## jenayb

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> I have a pair of non-CL wedges that have the same looking rope ties and I never felt they were flimsy.



Stop it. I was looking for reasons not to buy those. Lol.


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

jenaywins said:


> Stop it. I was looking for reasons not to buy those. Lol.



Boy did you come to the wrong place


----------



## jenayb

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> Boy did you come to the wrong place


----------



## BattyBugs

You know they will look hot on you, Jenay. You might as well go ahead and get them.


----------



## jenayb

BattyBugs said:


> You know they will look hot on you, Jenay. You might as well go ahead and get them.



Lol! Little Bat!!


----------



## Hipployta

LouboutinHottie said:


> LOL "cheap" gotta love louboutin metallity  Before I got CLs, I thought the $500, $600 with tax was a lot, boy was I surprised to see that was the base price lmao.


 
I know...when I bought my Mom her Simples the other day I used the word "cheap" and she looked at me like I was crazy LOL

...But when you consider the basic shoe like a Lady Peep is $895 or Bianca is $795 no wonder our view is skewed. To me a a $1195 shoe is totally acceptable now...7 months ago I felt crazy for buying Lady Clou.


----------



## sammix3

Hipployta said:


> I know...when I bought my Mom her Simples the other day I used the word "cheap" and she looked at me like I was crazy LOL
> 
> ...But when you consider the basic shoe like a Lady Peep is $895 or Bianca is $795 no wonder our view is skewed. To me a a $1195 shoe is totally acceptable now...7 months ago I felt crazy for buying Lady Clou.



I'm still a CL newbie, but I know maybe in a couple of years I will feel the same way. I only started buying designer shoes last year.. I just couldn't take the plunge. Then finally I bought some Stewart Weitzmans for like $350, then I started buying YSL/Miu Miu/Chanel and they were in the $600-$800 range, and now I graduated to CLs! I know it won't be long until I think my New Simples are "cheap" lol.


----------



## NANI1972

Has anyone tried on the *Metalipp* that can give me some feedback on this style? The needle heel seems as if it woud be unstable and hard to walk in due the it being long and thin, also the placement looks akward. What about the metal toe, is it uncomfortable? Thanks for the input.


----------



## chacci1

Omg!!!!!!   Very mix is here!!!!!


----------



## gymangel812

chacci1 said:


> omg!!!!!!   Very mix is here!!!!!


what?!?!?! Where?!?!?!? Which ones?!?!?!

nevermind... just saw them. oy this is too early!! horatio just told me october-ish. several sizes already sold out...


----------



## jenayb

New @ Madison

VERY MIX 150 POT POURRI SPECCHIO CALF FIRE OPAL $3595 

ARANEA 100 SATIN STRASS HEMATITE $1795

VOLPI  150 NAPPA SILK ALBA $945

BIANCA 140 PATENT CALF BLACK $795 

BIANCA 140 PATENT CALF NUDE $795 

NEW SIMPLE PUMP 120 PATENT CALF BLACK $735 

LADY LYNCH 120 PATENT CALF NUDE $595 

LADY LYNCH 120 PATENT CALF BLACK $595 

MORPHING BOOTY 100 PONY LEOPARD LUXOR $1295 

DECOLLETE 868 100 PATENT CALF NUDE $625 

PIGALLE 100 KID BLACK $595 

PIGALLE 100 PATENT CALF BLACK $595 

PIGALLE 100 PATENT CALF NUDE $595 

MANUE 85 PATENT CALF BLACK $695 

MANUE 85 PATENT CALF NUDE $695 

PRORATA 90 PONY LEOPARD MINI CHAD $895 

MISS BOXE 70 PATENT CALF BLACK $625

YOU YOU 45 PATENT CALF COQUELICOT $595 

ROLLERGIRL FLAT TARTAN FABRIC GROSGRAIN TARTAN $995

Specifically, here is the Fire Opal Very Mix:


----------



## hazeltt

chacci1 said:


> Omg!!!!!!   Very mix is here!!!!!


----------



## jenayb

^^ They are sure beautiful, but I've got to be honest with myself... I have nowhere to wear the Very Mix.  

Is anyone planning on getting them?


----------



## gymangel812

figures the day after i leave nyc, they pop up!


jenaywins said:


> New @ Madison
> 
> VERY MIX 150 POT POURRI SPECCHIO CALF FIRE OPAL $3595
> 
> ARANEA 100 SATIN STRASS HEMATITE $1795
> 
> VOLPI  150 NAPPA SILK ALBA $945
> 
> BIANCA 140 PATENT CALF BLACK $795
> 
> BIANCA 140 PATENT CALF NUDE $795
> 
> NEW SIMPLE PUMP 120 PATENT CALF BLACK $735
> 
> LADY LYNCH 120 PATENT CALF NUDE $595
> 
> LADY LYNCH 120 PATENT CALF BLACK $595
> 
> MORPHING BOOTY 100 PONY LEOPARD LUXOR $1295
> 
> DECOLLETE 868 100 PATENT CALF NUDE $625
> 
> PIGALLE 100 KID BLACK $595
> 
> PIGALLE 100 PATENT CALF BLACK $595
> 
> PIGALLE 100 PATENT CALF NUDE $595
> 
> MANUE 85 PATENT CALF BLACK $695
> 
> MANUE 85 PATENT CALF NUDE $695
> 
> PRORATA 90 PONY LEOPARD MINI CHAD $895
> 
> MISS BOXE 70 PATENT CALF BLACK $625
> 
> YOU YOU 45 PATENT CALF COQUELICOT $595
> 
> ROLLERGIRL FLAT TARTAN FABRIC GROSGRAIN TARTAN $995
> 
> Specifically, here is the Fire Opal Very Mix:





jenaywins said:


> ^^ They are sure beautiful, but I've got to be honest with myself... I have nowhere to wear the Very Mix.
> 
> Is anyone planning on getting them?


i'm planning on buying them and then seeing if i fall in love with them. my prediction is that i won't keep them. they're soooo expensive. i don't really have any where to where them either, but i was just going to wear them with jeans.


----------



## sammix3

Just ordered something in the emerald


----------



## jenayb

gymangel812 said:


> figures the day after i leave nyc, they pop up!
> 
> 
> 
> i'm planning on buying them and then seeing if i fall in love with them. my prediction is that i won't keep them. they're soooo expensive. i don't really have any where to where them either, but i was just going to wear them with jeans.


 
If you are not planning on keeping them, then I suggest you order online, lest you be stuck with a $4k boutique credit, lol.


----------



## chacci1

jenaywins said:


> ^^ They are sure beautiful, but I've got to be honest with myself... I have nowhere to wear the Very Mix.
> 
> Is anyone planning on getting them?



Yes!!!!!!!!  But I think I want the volcano strass instead!!!  These are gorgeous though!


----------



## jenayb

chacci1 said:


> Yes!!!!!!!! But I think I want the volcano strass instead!!! These are gorgeous though!


 
Lol, you _would_ get them!  

They are not for me & my lifestyle, but I am SUPER excited to see them on you!


----------



## PeepToe

jenaywins said:


> ^^ They are sure beautiful, but I've got to be honest with myself... I have nowhere to wear the Very Mix.
> 
> Is anyone planning on getting them?



I would wear those to target.


----------



## jenayb

PeepToe said:


> I would wear those to target.


----------



## gymangel812

jenaywins said:


> If you are not planning on keeping them, then I suggest you order online, lest you be stuck with a $4k boutique credit, lol.


oh yes i am already waitlisted for them there  (in volcano)


----------



## Emily HC

chacci1 said:


> Yes!!!!!!!!  But I think I want the volcano strass instead!!!  These are gorgeous though!



I am sooo with you!!! I want them in Volcano strass!!! 
It's available on e-boutique too! gorgeous!!
http://us.christianlouboutin.com/shoes/very-mix-strass.html#product-detailed-view


----------



## Emily HC

PeepToe said:


> I would wear those to target.



 good one


----------



## AEGIS

jenaywins said:


> ^^ They are sure beautiful, but I've got to be honest with myself... I have nowhere to wear the Very Mix.
> 
> Is anyone planning on getting them?


 

um....to bed? and very hip nudist colony? 

those shoes are so over the top, i dont think clothing is required lol


----------



## chacci1

jenaywins said:


> Lol, you _would_ get them!
> 
> They are not for me & my lifestyle, but I am SUPER excited to see them on you! [/QUOTE
> 
> 
> I just can't pass again!!!  This time, I think I would regret it forever!!!!!!  Ha ha!!!  Oh and trust me, I too have no idea where I will wear them!!  Heck, I'm going to wear them to Starbucks if I have too!!!!


----------



## chacci1

Emily HC said:


> I am sooo with you!!! I want them in Volcano strass!!!
> It's available on e-boutique too! gorgeous!!
> http://us.christianlouboutin.com/shoes/very-mix-strass.html#product-detailed-view



:giggles:


----------



## gymangel812

chacci1 said:


> :giggles:


oooh did you get them?!?! if so post pics when you get them!!!


----------



## chacci1

gymangel812 said:


> oooh did you get them?!?! if so post pics when you get them!!!



No. Not yet!  The volcano strass hasn't arrived yet!  I'm itching to pull the trigger on the red, but I don't know, I think the volcano strass may be more versatile.  (well, for me at least)


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

...if I could afford them, I'd wear them everywhere with bells and whistles on


----------



## mal

AEGIS said:


> um....to bed? and very hip nudist colony?
> 
> those shoes are so over the top, i dont think clothing is required lol


 
 ITA!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

AEGIS said:


> um....to bed? and very hip nudist colony?
> 
> those shoes are so over the top, i dont think clothing is required lol


 
Sounds like they'd be right up my alley then


----------



## chacci1

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> ...if I could afford them, I'd wear them everywhere with bells and whistles on


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

chacci1 said:


> No. Not yet!  The volcano strass hasn't arrived yet!  I'm itching to pull the trigger on the red, but I don't know, I think the volcano strass may be more versatile.  (well, for me at least)



Holly molly, I bow down to you girl lol :worthy::worthy::worthy::worthy:

Can't wait for your shoes to arrive!!!!!


----------



## carlinha

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Sounds like they'd be right up my alley then


----------



## LouboutinHottie

Hipployta said:


> I know...when I bought my Mom her Simples the other day I used the word "cheap" and she looked at me like I was crazy LOL
> 
> ...But when you consider the basic shoe like a Lady Peep is $895 or Bianca is $795 no wonder our view is skewed. To me a a $1195 shoe is totally acceptable now...7 months ago I felt crazy for buying Lady Clou.


 
 People just don't understand us lol  a $1100 shoe is a fine price for me but once it hits at least $1500 it's getting a little crazy, but usually the shoes that was over $1000 look like $1000. The Miss Clichy at $895 (I think that is the price) doesn't look like the kind of shoe to be almost $900, its a basic pump KWIM. Lady Clou looks and is worth $1100. With tax where I live, the MC will get to $1000 with shipping and handling.


----------



## chacci1

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Holly molly, I bow down to you girl lol :worthy::worthy::worthy::worthy:
> 
> Can't wait for your shoes to arrive!!!!!



Ha ha.  You're too funny!!  And please, I have seen your collection and it is to die for!!!!!  (bags included!!!). Ha ha!


----------



## anjali

Hey guys i need ur opinion.  Im desperate for the lady daf in beige size 37 and have looked EVERYWHERE.  I found the daf in beige 37 and i called the cobbler that cl sends their shoes to and asked them if they can add a strap to make it lady.  I sent them pics and everything and they said they can do it.  Do you guys think i should do it?


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

anjali said:


> Hey guys i need ur opinion.  Im desperate for the lady daf in beige size 37 and have looked EVERYWHERE.  I found the daf in beige 37 and i called the cobbler that cl sends their shoes to and asked them if they can add a strap to make it lady.  I sent them pics and everything and they said they can do it.  Do you guys think i should do it?



I honestly think the nude Daf without the strap is a more versatile shoe that makes your legs look longer - the strap kind of cuts the leg off. So I'd just keep it as it is, especially since they can't guarantee results. Granted, I'm biased as I have the nude Daffodil and looooove it


----------



## sophinette007

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> I honestly think the nude Daf without the strap is a more versatile shoe that makes your legs look longer - the strap kind of cuts the leg off. So I'd just keep it as it is, especially since they can't guarantee results. Granted, I'm biased as I have the nude Daffodil and looooove it


 
I agree!


----------



## sophinette007

I was like you and wanted the Beige LAdy Daf but was lucky enough to find the beige Daffodile and I love them. They are so versatile!


----------



## sophinette007

anjali said:


> Hey guys i need ur opinion.  Im desperate for the lady daf in beige size 37 and have looked EVERYWHERE.  I found the daf in beige 37 and i called the cobbler that cl sends their shoes to and asked them if they can add a strap to make it lady.  I sent them pics and everything and they said they can do it.  Do you guys think i should do it?


 
You should keep the beige Daffodile! They are so versatile! I was like you I wanted the beige  Lady Daf but was lucky enough to find the Beige Daf and do not regret them one minute! They look great with pants and dresses! Now this color won't be available the next fall!

Some pictures of the Beige Daf!


----------



## chacci1

anjali said:


> Hey guys i need ur opinion.  Im desperate for the lady daf in beige size 37 and have looked EVERYWHERE.  I found the daf in beige 37 and i called the cobbler that cl sends their shoes to and asked them if they can add a strap to make it lady.  I sent them pics and everything and they said they can do it.  Do you guys think i should do it?



No. Keep it as is!!!  I am desperately trying to find the beige size 37 daf!!  I had the lady Daff and rtd it!  Just not as nice IMO!!!  You are a lucky lady to have them as they are!


----------



## chanel*liz

anjali said:


> Hey guys i need ur opinion. Im desperate for the lady daf in beige size 37 and have looked EVERYWHERE. I found the daf in beige 37 and i called the cobbler that cl sends their shoes to and asked them if they can add a strap to make it lady. I sent them pics and everything and they said they can do it. Do you guys think i should do it?


 
i have the lady daf and i think its beautiful but i also think the beige daf is beautiful. i wouldnt ruin the integrity of this shoe. keep as is


----------



## indypup

jenaywins said:


> New @ Madison
> 
> VERY MIX 150 POT POURRI SPECCHIO CALF FIRE OPAL $3595
> 
> ARANEA 100 SATIN STRASS HEMATITE $1795
> 
> VOLPI  150 NAPPA SILK ALBA $945
> 
> BIANCA 140 PATENT CALF BLACK $795
> 
> BIANCA 140 PATENT CALF NUDE $795
> 
> NEW SIMPLE PUMP 120 PATENT CALF BLACK $735
> 
> *LADY LYNCH 120 PATENT CALF NUDE $595 *
> 
> LADY LYNCH 120 PATENT CALF BLACK $595
> 
> MORPHING BOOTY 100 PONY LEOPARD LUXOR $1295
> 
> DECOLLETE 868 100 PATENT CALF NUDE $625
> 
> PIGALLE 100 KID BLACK $595
> 
> PIGALLE 100 PATENT CALF BLACK $595
> 
> PIGALLE 100 PATENT CALF NUDE $595
> 
> MANUE 85 PATENT CALF BLACK $695
> 
> MANUE 85 PATENT CALF NUDE $695
> 
> PRORATA 90 PONY LEOPARD MINI CHAD $895



I know everyone's nuts about the Very Mix (omg those are so beautiful, though), but I am most excited about the nude Lady Lynch!  Gosh, I hope those are still around in three weeks because I have been expressly forbidden to buy shoes until then.

Will anyone else be carrying them?


----------



## sophinette007

Sorry for the double post


----------



## eldebrang

jenaywins said:


> I _seriously_ am _this_ close to ordering these... I want these so bad! But don't the strings look like too little to actually hold your foot in?
> 
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/101902


I have them in black. I don't have problem with fitting at all. Although I am thinking about getting different strings as I am not very happy with the quality!!!


----------



## jenayb

eldebrang said:


> I have them in black. I don't have problem with fitting at all. Although I am thinking about getting different strings as I am not very happy with the quality!!!


 
Really? Not shocked to hear that there are quality issues... 

You don't have an issue with the weight of the shoe versus the strings?


----------



## jenayb

Here it is ladies. The elusive nude patent Maggie.


----------



## kiska80

Wow, that's beauty! Is this available in stores now?





jenaywins said:


> Here it is ladies. The elusive nude patent Maggie.


----------



## Nolia

jenaywins said:


> Here it is ladies. The elusive nude patent Maggie.



Are these 140s or 160s?


----------



## PeepToe

jenaywins said:


> Here it is ladies. The elusive nude patent Maggie.



 it's so much better then I thought it would be. Where is this available?!?


----------



## eldebrang

jenaywins said:


> Really? Not shocked to hear that there are quality issues...
> 
> You don't have an issue with the weight of the shoe versus the strings?



Not at all. The shoes are extremely light. Although the knots on the strings are pain. They come apart all the time and I can not tie them like they do. So I will start looking for new ones.


----------



## sofaa

The nude patent maggies look like 140s... Does anyone know where the 160s will be available in the black or nude?


----------



## hazeltt

Am I the only one not quite liking the nude Maggie? I'm not a fan of the beige suede and nude patent together.


----------



## jenayb

eldebrang said:


> Not at all. The shoes are extremely light. Although the knots on the strings are pain. They come apart all the time and I can not tie them like they do. So I will start looking for new ones.


 
Thanks hon!

Re: the patent Maggie, that *looks* like a 160mm to me but don't quote me on that. That is just judging the picture IMO.


----------



## cts900

Aren't the nude patent maggies on the CL website now?

eta: aw, the ones on the web are 140mm


----------



## jenayb

hazeltt said:


> Am I the only one not quite liking the nude Maggie? I'm not a fan of the beige suede and nude patent together.


 
Nope. I won't be ordering it.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

jenaywins said:


> Here it is ladies. The elusive nude patent Maggie.



Ommmggg....  I must look away :couch:



chacci1 said:


> Ha ha.  You're too funny!!  And please, I have seen your collection and it is to die for!!!!!  (bags included!!!). Ha ha!



Thanks Chacci  So are you going to order both now?


----------



## jenayb

cts900 said:


> Aren't the nude patent maggies on the CL website now?
> 
> eta: aw, the ones on the web are 140mm


 
Could be! I hadn't checked the website today. I am trying to be on a good-girl binge. Just dropped my car off at the dealership to have a factory remote start put in. A must in AZ.  

(I'd rather have the 140mm though TBH)


----------



## cts900

^^Yup, then...they are there.  I actually like them _better_ than I expected I would.  The maggie is not for me but I love to look at them on others....someone better get 'em so I can see modeling pics!


----------



## jenayb

Sorry I should have added -- that Maggie I posted is currently at Robertson.

*CTS*, I'm with you. I want mod pics - like, yesterday!


----------



## gymangel812

jenaywins said:


> Sorry I should have added -- that Maggie I posted is currently at Robertson.
> 
> *CTS*, I'm with you. I want mod pics - like, yesterday!





cts900 said:


> ^^Yup, then...they are there.  I actually like them _better_ than I expected I would.  The maggie is not for me but I love to look at them on others....someone better get 'em so I can see modeling pics!


you will have the pics either monday or tomorrow (if i can somehow persuade UPS to let me pick them up on a saturday).


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

gymangel812 said:


> you will have the pics either monday or tomorrow (if i can somehow persuade UPS to let me pick them up on a saturday).



ooooh congrats gymangel!!! mod pix mod pix mod pix


----------



## xlovely

:ninja::ninja: !! nude Maggie!! Kind of disappointing though  They don't even have my size


----------



## jenayb

gymangel812 said:


> you will have the pics either monday or tomorrow (if i can somehow persuade UPS to let me pick them up on a saturday).


----------



## hazeltt

jenaywins said:


> Nope. I won't be ordering it.



The online stock pic makes the shoe look gorgeous though.


----------



## cts900

gymangel812 said:


> you will have the pics either monday or tomorrow (if i can somehow persuade UPS to let me pick them up on a saturday).



 woot woot! joining the waiting party! congrats, *gym*!


----------



## gymangel812

xlovely said:


> :ninja::ninja: !! nude Maggie!! Kind of disappointing though  They don't even have my size





hazeltt said:


> The online stock pic makes the shoe look gorgeous though.


yeah I'm not sure if I will like it or not. I ordered them without seeing a pic at all.


----------



## 318Platinum

OKAY, LADIES!!!! The Lady Lynch!!!!!!! Is that basically the Pigalle with the Bianca toe, or not a spin-off at all from the Pigalle? If it is indeed a Spin-off, my prayers have been answered!!! I am not sure if I can wear the Pigalle due to the sharpness of the toe box, BUT this Lady Lynch on the other hand........... GORGEOUS!!!!


----------



## carlinha

kiska80 said:


> Wow, that's beauty! Is this available in stores now?





Nolia said:


> Are these 140s or 160s?





PeepToe said:


> it's so much better then I thought it would be. Where is this available?!?



this is the 140 and available at Robertson (LA) boutique



sofaa said:


> The nude patent maggies look like 140s... Does anyone know where the 160s will be available in the black or nude?



horatio will be getting the nude/nude maggie 160


----------



## chacci1

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Ommmggg....  I must look away :couch:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Chacci  So are you going to order both now?



Oh nooooooooooo!!!  I wish I could get both.  But, I must be reasonable on this one.    I did however put in an order for a very special Maggie!!!!


----------



## Hipployta

Lol...I just got the new Madison email. That goat shoe is a horror and costs $2295


----------



## chacci1

Hipployta said:


> Lol...I just got the new Madison email. That goat shoe is a horror and costs $2295



Yes. I got that crazy Halloween costume shoe email as well!  My mom and I were having some laughs over that one!


----------



## rdgldy

318Platinum said:


> OKAY, LADIES!!!! The Lady Lynch!!!!!!! Is that basically the Pigalle with the Bianca toe, or not a spin-off at all from the Pigalle? If it is indeed a Spin-off, my prayers have been answered!!! I am not sure if I can wear the Pigalle due to the sharpness of the toe box, BUT this Lady Lynch on the other hand........... GORGEOUS!!!!


Believe the pitch is very similar to the pigalle 120, which is usually where the difficulty lies.


----------



## Trulux21

chacci1 said:


> Yes. I got that crazy Halloween costume shoe email as well!  My mom and I were having some laughs over that one!



Lol here I te name : PUCK 160 GOAT CUOIO HEEL BEIGE $2295

I can't wear this around any animals that eat goats ,including my dog .


----------



## laleeza

jenaywins said:


> Here it is ladies. The elusive nude patent Maggie.


Meh does nothing for me


----------



## jenayb

laleeza said:


> Meh does nothing for me



I know... I thought that perhaps I may also want this Maggie but... Not so much.


----------



## laleeza

Hipployta said:


> Lol...I just got the new Madison email. That goat shoe is a horror and costs $2295



That thing is hideous!  Even after numerous drinks!


----------



## laleeza

jenaywins said:


> I know... I thought that perhaps I may also want this Maggie but... Not so much.



Right??!!


----------



## Dessye

Hipployta said:


> Lol...I just got the new Madison email. That goat shoe is a horror and costs $2295



That's what I thought about the Deja Vu but many sizes are sold out


----------



## Dessye

laleeza said:


> Meh does nothing for me



ITA.  I was waiting to see what this combo would look like IRL and I'm not terribly impressed...at all.


----------



## NANI1972

Dessye said:


> ITA. I was waiting to see what this combo would look like IRL and I'm not terribly impressed...at all.


 
I agree, it's very underwhelming IMO. I wonder if it would have looked better in calf leather?


----------



## indypup

indypup said:


> I know everyone's nuts about the Very Mix (omg those are so beautiful, though), but I am most excited about the nude Lady Lynch!  Gosh, I hope those are still around in three weeks because I have been expressly forbidden to buy shoes until then.
> 
> Will anyone else be carrying them?



Does anyone know who else is carrying the nude LL?  I'm hoping at least a couple more boutiques will have them so I'm not SOL next month.


----------



## Dessye

NANI1972 said:


> I agree, it's very underwhelming IMO. I wonder if it would have looked better in calf leather?



Yes, calf leather and in CAMEL instead of nude patent!  Then I would have snatched them up immediately


----------



## Dessye

indypup said:


> Does anyone know who else is carrying the nude LL?  I'm hoping at least a couple more boutiques will have them so I'm not SOL next month.



Maybe you could buy them now but tell them not to ship them for 3 weeks


----------



## indypup

Hmmm... I've been wondering if I could swing it sooner but I'm still not done purchasing books for next semester.  They will have to wait.   I guess if they're not around I'll always be able to find something else!


----------



## carlinha

i think i may be the only one who likes the nude/nude maggie


----------



## Clooky001

Hey ladies  
Hope your all well?  I've just posted in the opinions thread!

What do you all think of the new daf strass in the dark grey?  Do you think I'll be best of with the stardust? 

Thx ladies x


----------



## chacci1

carlinha said:


> i think i may be the only one who likes the nude/nude maggie



Nope. You're not the only one.  I love it and have it on the way to me.


----------



## AEGIS

oh that is underwhelming.  much prefer the pomice from last season




jenaywins said:


> Here it is ladies. The elusive nude patent
> Maggie.


----------



## hazeltt

I just wish they didn't use the beige/tan suede. I would much prefer pink suede.


----------



## Alice1979

The pic of the nude/nude Maggie looks a lot better on the eCommerce site, the suede also looks more pink than beige/tan to me there:

http://us.christianlouboutin.com/shoes/maggie-patent.html


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

chacci1 said:


> Oh nooooooooooo!!!  I wish I could get both.  But, I must be reasonable on this one.    I did however put in an order for a very special Maggie!!!!



oooooh I can't wait! Do you mean that it's a special order? (Is the Maggie even on the list for SO?)


----------



## karwood

jenaywins said:


> Here it is ladies. The elusive nude patent Maggie.



I'm definitely not feeling the "wow factor". To be quite frank, it's a bit of a let down




Alice1979 said:


> The pic of the nude/nude Maggie looks a lot better on the eCommerce site, the suede also looks more pink than beige/tan to me there:
> 
> http://us.christianlouboutin.com/shoes/maggie-patent.html



Still not doing anything for me. Sorry.


----------



## jenayb

karwood said:


> I'm definitely not feeling the "wow factor". To be quite frank, it's a bit of a let down
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still not doing anything for me. Sorry.



I could not agree more.


----------



## Alice1979

karwood said:


> I'm definitely not feeling the "wow factor". To be quite frank, it's a bit of a let down
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still not doing anything for me. Sorry.


 
No need to apologize! I'm not really a fan of the nude maggies either


----------



## Dessye

carlinha said:


> i think i may be the only one who likes the nude/nude maggie


 
Nope.    I'm not a fan but if you model them I might change my mind


----------



## Dessye

Alice1979 said:


> The pic of the nude/nude Maggie looks a lot better on the eCommerce site, the suede also looks more pink than beige/tan to me there:
> 
> http://us.christianlouboutin.com/shoes/maggie-patent.html


 
Hey, you're right!  This does look MUCH better.  I think I'll have to see it modeled to decide.  Maybe the pic from Robertson is not an accurate representation of the color?  I find that their pics tend to be dull.

*C*, you gotta get them so we know what it really looks like!


----------



## Dessye

chacci1 said:


> Nope. You're not the only one. I love it and have it on the way to me.


   I'm excited to see them on you!!  You know, I may warm up to them.


----------



## l.a_girl19

Anyone getting the Very Mix?


----------



## hazeltt

l.a_girl19 said:


> Anyone getting the Very Mix?



I see *Dessye* has it on her siggie.


----------



## l.a_girl19

^


----------



## NANI1972

l.a_girl19 said:


> Anyone getting the Very Mix?


 Ohhhh I wish!


----------



## BattyBugs

I'm with Carlinha. I actually like it.


----------



## chanel*liz

the nude maggie is nice! does anyone know if the boutiques in the US are getting either red suede lady daf or purple suede lady daf? i think ecommerce is getting purple if i remember correctly?


----------



## l.a_girl19

NANI1972 said:


> Ohhhh I wish!



same here! hehe


----------



## gymangel812

chanel*liz said:


> the nude maggie is nice! does anyone know if the boutiques in the US are getting either red suede lady daf or purple suede lady daf? i think ecommerce is getting purple if i remember correctly?


according to the ecommerce site, they are the only ones in the US getting the purple suede. they didn't say anything about anyone getting the red suede (i asked about all lady dafs)



l.a_girl19 said:


> Anyone getting the Very Mix?


i'm debating. mostly what is holding me back is the cost (especially when considering cost per wear). i will probably order them and decide when i get them.


----------



## l.a_girl19

gymangel812 said:


> according to the ecommerce site, they are the only ones in the US getting the purple suede. they didn't say anything about anyone getting the red suede (i asked about all lady dafs)
> 
> 
> i'm debating. mostly what is holding me back is the cost (especially when considering cost per wear). i will probably order them and decide when i get them.



 YAYYY! I can't wait to see them!!


----------



## gymangel812

l.a_girl19 said:


> YAYYY! I can't wait to see them!!


oops forgot to mention it will be volcano, so not sure when they will be in...


----------



## l.a_girl19

gymangel812 said:


> oops forgot to mention it will be volcano, so not sure when they will be in...



there is a Volcano Strass version??? WOW.


----------



## Dessye

hazeltt said:


> i see *dessye* has it on her siggie.


 


l.a_girl19 said:


> ^


----------



## Dessye

gymangel812 said:


> oops forgot to mention it will be volcano, so not sure when they will be in...


 
I don't know but I can't wait!!!


----------



## l.a_girl19

Dessye said:


>



 Please reveal them when you get them! Pretty please!!! lol I am dying to see all your new additions too! It sounds like you have many


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Dessye said:


>



very mix = :worthy::worthy: :worthy::worthy:


----------



## carlinha

l.a_girl19 said:


> there is a Volcano Strass version??? WOW.



off topic but i LOVE your new avi


----------



## l.a_girl19

carlinha said:


> off topic but i LOVE your new avi



Hehe thank you!!! I can't get enough of them


----------



## gymangel812

l.a_girl19 said:


> there is a Volcano Strass version??? WOW.


yep i think it will also be coming in pigalle plato. here's a pics:


----------



## l.a_girl19

gymangel812 said:


> yep i think it will also be coming in pigalle plato. here's a pics:
> View attachment 1460573
> 
> 
> View attachment 1460579



I wish I could buy the Very Mix. I really like the other variation as well and would buy those if I could


----------



## rdgldy

gymangel812 said:


> yep i think it will also be coming in pigalle plato. here's a pics:
> View attachment 1460573
> 
> 
> View attachment 1460579




Those are just fabulous!!!!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

gymangel812 said:


> yep i think it will also be coming in pigalle plato. here's a pics:
> View attachment 1460573
> 
> 
> View attachment 1460579



Oh my.... I think I'm in love!!! Are these at the same price point as the others? If so, I may need to get busy with my piggy bank


----------



## Clooky001

I'm wanting the pigalili Plato more so than the very mix.  I'm on wait list for both in both colourways, once my super SA has them all I'll decide!
But I've been told the UK won't be receiving them for some time yet-which is wicked for me, gotta get some life back into my bank account! Lol x


----------



## Clooky001

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> Oh my.... I think I'm in love!!! Are these at the same price point as the others? If so, I may need to get busy with my piggy bank



Hey schnauzer  - yep pigalili Plato & very mix are both priced the same £2295


----------



## gymangel812

here's another pic of the nude patent maggie (already on ebay for wayy over retail!)


----------



## AEGIS

gymangel812 said:


> here's another pic of the nude patent maggie *(already on ebay for wayy over retail!)*
> View attachment 1460835




omg how?!  ugh--sometimes re-sellers are a scourge on customers. it's not sold out. stop lying!!!


----------



## cts900

^^ditto, *AEGIS*.  I hate that.  I don't love that photo either.  I hope they are prettier in person.


----------



## Dessye

gymangel812 said:


> yep i think it will also be coming in pigalle plato. here's a pics:
> View attachment 1460573
> 
> 
> View attachment 1460579


 
Thanks, *gym*, for the pics!   Gosh I like the Volcano Piggie Plato too, but I think I'll stick to VM.  It will be more of a collection piece if anything.  Don't know where the heck I'd where it.  To the opera??


----------



## chacci1

Dessye said:


> Thanks, *gym*, for the pics!   Gosh I like the Volcano Piggie Plato too, but I think I'll stick to VM.  It will be more of a collection piece if anything.  Don't know where the heck I'd where it.  To the opera??



You and I both!!!  I think I'll wear it to Starbucks if I need to!


----------



## Dessye

Clooky001 said:


> Hey schnauzer  - yep pigalili Plato & very mix are both priced the same £2295


 
I think that translates to $3595 US. 

Hey, I just found VM FO on Ecomm!!!  Wow, selling out fast!


----------



## Dessye

chacci1 said:


> You and I both!!! I think I'll wear it to Starbucks if I need to!


 
  I'll go with you


----------



## chacci1

Dessye said:


> I'll go with you


----------



## NY_Mami

The Greissimo's came in Chartruese?????..... when this happen??????....


----------



## sammix3

NY_Mami said:


> The Greissimo's came in Chartruese?????..... when this happen??????....



Oh really?? Where? Any pics?


----------



## jenayb

NY_Mami said:


> The Greissimo's came in Chartruese?????..... when this happen??????....



No -- you are thinking of the Jenny. Those are not Greissimos.


----------



## NY_Mami

sammix3 said:


> Oh really?? Where? Any pics?


 

I saw Demi Lavato wearin' them on the Teen Choice Awards....


----------



## NY_Mami

jenaywins said:


> No -- you are thinking of the Jenny. Those are not Greissimos.


 
Oh ok... lol... they look the same to me.....


----------



## jenayb

NY_Mami said:


> Oh ok... lol... they look the same to me.....



They are very similar.


----------



## NY_Mami

jenaywins said:


> They are very similar.


 

Interesting.... I like the vibrant color Loubies.... lol....


----------



## pixiesparkle

gymangel812 said:


> here's another pic of the nude patent maggie (already on ebay for wayy over retail!)
> View attachment 1460835


I don't know what to say..this nude patent & suede combo looks quite cheap and a lot like a fake to me for some reason..


----------



## gymangel812

pixiesparkle said:


> I don't know what to say..this nude patent & suede combo looks quite cheap and a lot like a fake to me for some reason..


yeah the more i see them, the more i think i will be returning them. the maggies just don't seem to be working for me... didn't like the leopard, not sure i will like the nude patent.... all that's left for me is the red/oyster and if it's like the NM pic, i will def. be passing.


----------



## chacci1

gymangel812 said:


> yeah the more i see them, the more i think i will be returning them. the maggies just don't seem to be working for me... didn't like the leopard, not sure i will like the nude patent.... all that's left for me is the red/oyster and if it's like the NM pic, i will def. be passing.



I actually really like them.  Hmmmm.  I ordered them too, so we'll see.  I think the patent leather is quite nice.   We will see when they get here.  I'm w you though on the red/oyster combo. I have those waitlisted as well and if they are anything like the NM pic, I too will be passing.  I also passed on the anthracite.  Just not doing it for me.


----------



## jenayb

gymangel812 said:


> yeah the more i see them, the more i think i will be returning them. the maggies just don't seem to be working for me... didn't like the leopard, not sure i will like the nude patent.... all that's left for me is the red/oyster and if it's like the NM pic, i will def. be passing.



What about the Anthracite?


----------



## gymangel812

jenaywins said:


> What about the Anthracite?


nope the only 3 colors i've liked are the leopard, nude, and red (all of them in my head before i saw pics lol). perhaps maggies aren't meant for me this season. more money for very mix, LOL.


----------



## jenayb

gymangel812 said:


> nope the only 3 colors i've liked are the leopard, nude, and red (all of them in my head before i saw pics lol). perhaps maggies aren't meant for me this season. more money for very mix, LOL.



Woohoo Very Mix Money!!!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

gymangel812 said:


> here's another pic of the nude patent maggie (already on ebay for wayy over retail!)
> View attachment 1460835



Thanks for posting the pic....  but that's a horrible picture imo.... The suede part looks grey/taupe to me :weird:


----------



## pixiesparkle

gymangel812 said:


> yeah the more i see them, the more i think i will be returning them. the maggies just don't seem to be working for me... didn't like the leopard, not sure i will like the nude patent.... all that's left for me is the red/oyster and if it's like the NM pic, i will def. be passing.


What about the Purple/Indigo? I think you might like those more than red/oyster..out of all the maggies this season I'm only looking forward to these..fingers crossed they don't disappoint!


----------



## Nolia

pixiesparkle said:


> What about the Purple/Indigo? I think you might like those more than red/oyster..out of all the maggies this season I'm only looking forward to these..fingers crossed they don't disappoint!



Those pics make it look horrible. I think it would have to be a pair you'd see in person. =(  Out of all the Maggies, I like the black and pumice.  Red/Oyster is to be decided but if it looks like the one on NM, I'll be passing on those.


----------



## Dessye

Nolia said:


> Those pics make it look horrible. I think it would have to be a pair you'd see in person. =( Out of all the Maggies, I like the black and pumice. Red/Oyster is to be decided but if it looks like the one on NM, I'll be passing on those.


 
I'm pretty sure that the ones on NM are not the red/oyster.  I think they are burgundy/nude.  I saw a pic of the exact ones on a Saks lookbook.  I'm still waiting to see a pic of the red/oyster to decide!


----------



## gymangel812

pixiesparkle said:


> What about the Purple/Indigo? I think you might like those more than red/oyster..out of all the maggies this season I'm only looking forward to these..fingers crossed they don't disappoint!


yeah not feeling those either, but they could be better in person...


----------



## Clooky001

I'M still debating if I need the black black 160 maggies, I currently have no maggies & none of the other colourways are doing it for me!


----------



## jenayb

Dude. The new Madison arrivals are INSANE. Who is taking these home!!!?? 

Black Croc Daf Bootie - $12,900







Emerald Croc Bianca - $5,595






Chartreuse Croc Bianca - $5,595






Black Croc Bianca - $5,595






And last but not least... This just boggles my mind.

Black Croc Harletty - *$21,995*


----------



## chanel*liz

^ WOW!!


----------



## carlinha

i saw the emerald croc bianca in real life.... it's TO DIE FOR.  the color is not as dark as it pictures, it is truly an emerald green.   i wish it came in other than a bianca.


----------



## jenayb

carlinha said:


> i saw the emerald croc bianca in real life.... it's TO DIE FOR. the color is not as dark as it pictures, it is truly an emerald green.  i wish it came in other than a bianca.


 
I am LOVING the Emerald Bianca!

But uh, $22k for a boot? Really? Am I the only one who thinks that is just way too over the top?


----------



## gymangel812

OMG the emerald croc bianca where is my money tree?!?!



jenaywins said:


> Dude. The new Madison arrivals are INSANE. Who is taking these home!!!??
> 
> Black Croc Daf Bootie - $12,900
> 
> 
> Emerald Croc Bianca - $5,595
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chartreuse Croc Bianca - $5,595
> 
> 
> Black Croc Bianca - $5,595
> 
> 
> And last but not least... This just boggles my mind.
> 
> Black Croc Harletty - *$21,995*


----------



## CelticLuv

jenaywins said:


> Dude. The new Madison arrivals are INSANE. Who is taking these home!!!??
> 
> Black Croc Daf Bootie - $12,900
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emerald Croc Bianca - $5,595
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chartreuse Croc Bianca - $5,595
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black Croc Bianca - $5,595
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And last but not least... This just boggles my mind.
> 
> Black Croc Harletty - *$21,995*




  those prices are just INSANE!
you can buy a Brand New CAR for the price of those Black Croc Harletty boots!!! I honestly could not comprehend spending that kind of money for boots, no thanks! I'd much rather give to my favorite animal charity (not being political, just saying).


----------



## eldebrang

jenaywins said:


> I am LOVING the Emerald Bianca!
> 
> But uh, $22k for a boot? Really? Am I the only one who thinks that is just way too over the top?


12K for a Daf bootyy? Are they insane!!!!!!!!  I am sorry but paying that amount of money on a shoe is pure INSANITY!!!!!


----------



## moshi_moshi

i just saw that e-mail and i love shoes, don't get me wrong but with 22k i am buying a birkin and going on vacation LOL


----------



## chacci1

I saw the Madison email as well and knew that the Daff was coming in croc and going to be $12k which is crazy.  But the harletty.  Really?  I would not spend that. Nope. 

The chartreuse croc bianca is fab, that I think I would go for.  Beyond gorg!!


----------



## carlinha

jenaywins said:


> *I am LOVING the Emerald Bianca!*
> 
> But uh, $22k for a boot? Really? Am I the only one who thinks that is just way too over the top?



*DO IT DO IT DO IT!!! *:greengrin:

it will be your ULTIMATE shoe *jenay*!!!!

and yeah 22K for the harletty is a bit ridonkulous :weird:  but i guess to each his own


----------



## jenayb

carlinha said:


> *DO IT DO IT DO IT!!! *:greengrin:
> 
> it will be your ULTIMATE shoe *jenay*!!!!
> 
> and yeah 22K for the harletty is a bit ridonkulous :weird: but i guess to each his own


 


I would be a LIAR if I said I was not definitely tempted.  

I've been such a good girl lately, right?


----------



## heiress-ox

The new croc additions are simply  I just about died when I got the email this morning from Madison. 

The Harletty boot price is insane, I know I would never pay that much, but then there's always the next person that will!


----------



## Dessye

moshi_moshi said:


> i just saw that e-mail and i love shoes, don't get me wrong but with 22k i am buying a birkin and going on vacation LOL


 
This!

Wow, 22K for boots. 

But the *croc emeraude*!!   I'm trying to resist but I think I can because I don't have much in my closet that I could wear green with except for LBDs


----------



## 318Platinum

jenaywins said:


> Dude. The new Madison arrivals are INSANE. Who is taking these home!!!??
> 
> Black Croc Daf Bootie - $12,900
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emerald Croc Bianca - $5,595
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chartreuse Croc Bianca - $5,595
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black Croc Bianca - $5,595
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And last but not least... This just boggles my mind.
> 
> Black Croc Harletty - *$21,995*






I personally wouldn't mind spending $12,900 or $22,000 on a pair of shoes, but they would ONLY be the McQueen Armadillos and other shoes from the Plato's Atlantis collection!! Black Louboutins, not so much!! I m pretty much over Black right now, I have got to get into other colors, but I mus admit, I am loving that Croc Daff Booty right now!!! In another color perhaps? Loubues don't fit me comfortable enough to spend that much money on a shoe! If i'm spending $13,000, it better fit like a Glove, Sock, or Tennis Shoe without ANY problems!!!! JS


----------



## aoqtpi

Love all the croc! Those prices though...


----------



## l.a_girl19

jenaywins said:


> Dude. The new Madison arrivals are INSANE. Who is taking these home!!!??



Oh my god Black croc Daff bootie is killing me. The emerald croc Biancas are beautiful too Everything is so expensive

Where are the Amethyst Python HPs?????!!!!! lol


----------



## NANI1972

l.a_girl19 said:


> Oh my god Black croc Daff bootie is killing me. The emerald croc Biancas are beautiful too Everything is so expensive
> 
> Where are the Amethyst Python HPs?????!!!!! lol


 Madison is getting the HPs (not that I am aware of)? Both LV boutiques and Dallas got them several months ago.


----------



## jenayb

NANI1972 said:


> Madison is getting the HPs (not that I am aware of)? Both LV boutiques and Dallas got them several months ago.


 
Yes, Madison is getting the Amethyste Python HP.


----------



## laleeza

jenaywins said:


> Yes, Madison is getting the Amethyste Python HP.


do you know if they're doing a closed-toe style in that colorway?


----------



## jenayb

laleeza said:


> do you know if they're doing a closed-toe style in that colorway?


 
Yep. The Pigalle 100mm.


----------



## rdgldy

Sorry, I would not spend $22,000 on any shoes.....ever.


----------



## laleeza

jenaywins said:


> Yep. The Pigalle 100mm.



ruh roh


----------



## AEGIS

jenaywins said:


> I would be a LIAR if I said I was not definitely tempted.
> 
> I've been such a good girl lately, right?




lol @ you being good 

i wish these styles came in a rolando or something for those who like a hidden platform.


----------



## l.a_girl19

NANI1972 said:


> Madison is getting the HPs (not that I am aware of)? Both LV boutiques and Dallas got them several months ago.



Yes, my SA confirmed it some weeks ago  I was going to get them from LV because they got there sooner but I want to stay loyal to my SA at Madison. He is so kind


----------



## gymangel812

presenting nude patent maggies:













the nude is a pinkish nude like the bianca. it doesn't show so well in my outside pics. the inside modeling one i ran out of natural light so it has inside light. the pinkish nude looks off with the neutral cool suede. this pinkish nude does not work with my golden skin tone (looks more pink on me in person). i don't think i will be keeping them. i will try to take better pics tomorrow with better light.


----------



## laleeza

gymangel812 said:


> presenting nude patent maggies:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the nude is a pinkish nude like the bianca. it doesn't show so well in my outside pics. the inside modeling one i ran out of natural light so it has inside light. the pinkish nude looks off with the neutral cool suede. this pinkish nude does not work with my golden skin tone (looks more pink on me in person). i don't think i will be keeping them. i will try to take better pics tomorrow with better light.



It definitely looks better on though. Thanks for posting!


----------



## aoqtpi

gymangel812 said:


> presenting nude patent maggies:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the nude is a pinkish nude like the bianca. it doesn't show so well in my outside pics. the inside modeling one i ran out of natural light so it has inside light. the pinkish nude looks off with the neutral cool suede. this pinkish nude does not work with my golden skin tone (looks more pink on me in person). i don't think i will be keeping them. i will try to take better pics tomorrow with better light.



I want these now! I think you should keep them!


----------



## label24

omg those are sooooo pretty!!!! I have a pigalle in croc!!!



jenaywins said:


> Dude. The new Madison arrivals are INSANE. Who is taking these home!!!??
> 
> Black Croc Daf Bootie - $12,900
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emerald Croc Bianca - $5,595
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chartreuse Croc Bianca - $5,595
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black Croc Bianca - $5,595
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And last but not least... This just boggles my mind.
> 
> Black Croc Harletty - *$21,995*


----------



## heiress-ox

gymangel812 said:


> presenting nude patent maggies:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the nude is a pinkish nude like the bianca. it doesn't show so well in my outside pics. the inside modeling one i ran out of natural light so it has inside light. the pinkish nude looks off with the neutral cool suede. this pinkish nude does not work with my golden skin tone (looks more pink on me in person). i don't think i will be keeping them. i will try to take better pics tomorrow with better light.



I love these, I definitely think you should keep them they are gorgeous  

Did you get them from a boutique or the ecomm? I saw them online and definitely want a pair myself even though they're not my perfect nude & didn't  have my size lol!


----------



## Dessye

gymangel812 said:


> presenting nude patent maggies:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the nude is a pinkish nude like the bianca. it doesn't show so well in my outside pics. the inside modeling one i ran out of natural light so it has inside light. the pinkish nude looks off with the neutral cool suede. this pinkish nude does not work with my golden skin tone (looks more pink on me in person). i don't think i will be keeping them. i will try to take better pics tomorrow with better light.


 
You don't like them?  They look fantastic on you in the pics and I really wasn't liking these when I first saw them.  I'm still not convinced enough to purchase since nude is not the greatest color on me to begin with.


----------



## cts900

I think they are lovely on you, *gym*.  I really do.


----------



## l.a_girl19

gymangel812 said:


> presenting nude patent maggies:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the nude is a pinkish nude like the bianca. it doesn't show so well in my outside pics. the inside modeling one i ran out of natural light so it has inside light. the pinkish nude looks off with the neutral cool suede. this pinkish nude does not work with my golden skin tone (looks more pink on me in person). i don't think i will be keeping them. i will try to take better pics tomorrow with better light.



gorgeous!


----------



## chacci1

gymangel812 said:


> presenting nude patent maggies:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the nude is a pinkish nude like the bianca. it doesn't show so well in my outside pics. the inside modeling one i ran out of natural light so it has inside light. the pinkish nude looks off with the neutral cool suede. this pinkish nude does not work with my golden skin tone (looks more pink on me in person). i don't think i will be keeping them. i will try to take better pics tomorrow with better light.



I absolutely love them on you!!  Can't wait to get mine!  I think they should be here today!


----------



## Flip88

jenaywins said:


> Dude. The new Madison arrivals are INSANE. Who is taking these home!!!??
> 
> Black Croc Daf Bootie - $12,900
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emerald Croc Bianca - $5,595
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chartreuse Croc Bianca - $5,595
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black Croc Bianca - $5,595
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And last but not least... This just boggles my mind.
> 
> Black Croc Harletty - *$21,995*



OMG they are all mind blowing!


----------



## erinmiyu

gymangel812 said:


> presenting nude patent maggies:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the nude is a pinkish nude like the bianca. it doesn't show so well in my outside pics. the inside modeling one i ran out of natural light so it has inside light. the pinkish nude looks off with the neutral cool suede. this pinkish nude does not work with my golden skin tone (looks more pink on me in person). i don't think i will be keeping them. i will try to take better pics tomorrow with better light.


these are very pretty on you, but i would probably return as well (jmo!). i prefer the pomice if you can find it.


----------



## NANI1972

Ladies, anyone know if the Helmour will be/is available in black? Anyone have these? Looking for mod pics and reviews! Thanks!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

NANI1972 said:


> Ladies, anyone know if the Helmour will be/is available in black? Anyone have these? Looking for mod pics and reviews! Thanks!


 
I'm not sure about the black (maybe Neimans or Barneys?) but when I was in Chicago w/ *phiphi *a couple weeks back she tried them on and where they hit really made her look like she had a bunion, which SHE DOES NOT. Nothing even close to a bunion.

Long story short, we left them on the shelf and walked away.


Maybe they're not the same for everyone but unfortunately from the front it was not pretty. They looked nice from the side though!


----------



## cts900

^^eep!  As someone with hideous bunions on both feet....I now know to stay far away from those!  I saw them two weekends ago and thought they looked a little underwhelming in person.


----------



## NANI1972

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> I'm not sure about the black (maybe Neimans or Barneys?) but when I was in Chicago w/ *phiphi *a couple weeks back she tried them on and where they hit really made her look like she had a bunion, which SHE DOES NOT. Nothing even close to a bunion.
> 
> Long story short, we left them on the shelf and walked away.
> 
> 
> Maybe they're not the same for everyone but unfortunately from the front it was not pretty. They looked nice from the side though!


 Oooh really? I saw them in NM a few weeks ago but did not try them on. Wish I would have. Thanks for the info naked.


----------



## hazeltt

gymangel812 said:


> presenting nude patent maggies:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the nude is a pinkish nude like the bianca. it doesn't show so well in my outside pics. the inside modeling one i ran out of natural light so it has inside light. the pinkish nude looks off with the neutral cool suede. this pinkish nude does not work with my golden skin tone (looks more pink on me in person). i don't think i will be keeping them. i will try to take better pics tomorrow with better light.



They look great on! And there doesn't seem much of a difference between the colour of the suede and the patent. Good luck with your decision!


----------



## sammix3

They're finally here!!! Ahhh!!!


----------



## Dessye

NANI1972 said:


> Oooh really? I saw them in NM a few weeks ago but did not try them on. Wish I would have. Thanks for the info naked.



Barneys.com has them in black patent and rouge patent


----------



## NANI1972

Dessye said:


> Barneys.com has them in black patent and rouge patent


 Funny right?! I saw the rouge patent on there and then this morning BAM, black ones! BTW is that rouge patent, they have it listed as wine and I really can't tell from the pics?  I need recon on these shoes, some mod pics would be great.


----------



## carlinha

ladies, it's official... the elusive *RED/OYSTER MAGGIE 140* have landed Motcomb... and they are indeed as pictured on the NM website.  the "red" is not a true red at all, but more like an "aubergine" as my SA described it, a mix of red, purple and brown :weird:

here is a pic she took with her cell phone camera






this was the only maggie this season i was really interested in, but sadly, this color is a no-go for me


----------



## sakura

carlinha said:


> ladies, it's official... the elusive *RED/OYSTER MAGGIE 140* have landed Motcomb... and they are indeed as pictured on the NM website.  the "red" is not a true red at all, but more like an "aubergine" as my SA described it, a mix of red, purple and brown :weird:
> 
> here is a pic she took with her cell phone camera
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this was the only maggie this season i was really interested in, but sadly, this color is a no-go for me



Thanks for the pic, *C*!

Wow, that's a really uh...unusual combination.


----------



## chanel*liz

carlinha said:


> ladies, it's official... the elusive *RED/OYSTER MAGGIE 140* have landed Motcomb... and they are indeed as pictured on the NM website.  the "red" is not a true red at all, but more like an "aubergine" as my SA described it, a mix of red, purple and brown :weird:
> 
> here is a pic she took with her cell phone camera
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this was the only maggie this season i was really interested in, but sadly, this color is a no-go for me



Hmm.. I actually like it!


----------



## sobe2009

carlinha said:


> ladies, it's official... the elusive *RED/OYSTER MAGGIE 140* have landed Motcomb... and they are indeed as pictured on the NM website.  the "red" is not a true red at all, but more like an "aubergine" as my SA described it, a mix of red, purple and brown :weird:
> 
> here is a pic she took with her cell phone camera
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this was the only maggie this season i was really interested in, but sadly, this color is a no-go for me



is a no go for me too! Thanks for sharing C


----------



## Nolia

carlinha said:


> ladies, it's official... the elusive *RED/OYSTER MAGGIE 140* have landed Motcomb... and they are indeed as pictured on the NM website.  the "red" is not a true red at all, but more like an "aubergine" as my SA described it, a mix of red, purple and brown :weird:
> 
> here is a pic she took with her cell phone camera
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this was the only maggie this season i was really interested in, but sadly, this color is a no-go for me



Eww... I'm so disappointed. =(

Thanks for posting this, C!!


----------



## pixiesparkle

carlinha said:


> ladies, it's official... the elusive *RED/OYSTER MAGGIE 140* have landed Motcomb... and they are indeed as pictured on the NM website.  the "red" is not a true red at all, but more like an "aubergine" as my SA described it, a mix of red, purple and brown :weird:
> 
> here is a pic she took with her cell phone camera
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this was the only maggie this season i was really interested in, but sadly, this color is a no-go for me


thanks for sharing this pic *Car*!I wonder why they call this red at all..the colour reminds me of eggplant lol....now that this colourway has arrived, the only one left is indigo/purple..and I have a feeling that might be disappointing as well..


----------



## rdgldy

carlinha said:


> ladies, it's official... the elusive *RED/OYSTER MAGGIE 140* have landed Motcomb... and they are indeed as pictured on the NM website.  the "red" is not a true red at all, but more like an "aubergine" as my SA described it, a mix of red, purple and brown :weird:
> 
> here is a pic she took with her cell phone camera
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this was the only maggie this season i was really interested in, but sadly, this color is a no-go for me


I really don't care for this combination.  Thanks for posting.


----------



## chacci1

SOOOOO dissapointing!!!  I do not like the "so-called" red/oyster maggie at all!  This one I'll be passing on!  Not at all what I was picturing!


----------



## AEGIS

chanel*liz said:


> Hmm.. I actually like it!




me too.  i have outfits that match it in my mind already, a dress, a jacket, another dress, etc..  i love gray and purple [bc this is purple to me] together.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ I love that maggie color combination personally!


----------



## laleeza

chanel*liz said:


> Hmm.. I actually like it!





AEGIS said:


> me too.  i have outfits that match it in my mind already, a dress, a jacket, another dress, etc..  i love gray and purple [bc this is purple to me] together.





CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> ^^ I love that maggie color combination personally!



I agree! I actually liked it when I saw the NM pic


----------



## chanel*liz

AEGIS said:


> me too.  i have outfits that match it in my mind already, a dress, a jacket, another dress, etc..  i love gray and purple [bc this is purple to me] together.


 
what color dress and jacket? im trying to mentally prepare outfits. give me some inspiration


----------



## sammix3

Finally got a decent pic of my babies! The color is hard to capture but they are beautiful!


----------



## chanel*liz

sammix3 said:


> Finally got a decent pic of my babies! The color is hard to capture but they are beautiful!


 
loving that color! so vibrant and gorgeous!


----------



## LizzielovesCL

What pretty VP's...


----------



## AEGIS

chanel*liz said:


> what color dress and jacket? im trying to mentally prepare outfits. give me some inspiration




i have a deep plum sweater dress [i promise it does not look old school lol]

i have this bcbg dress that is gray/purple [the top is like tshirt material and then it has a sweetheart neckline where the purple/gray material starts]

i have a gray cowl neck leather jacket

i gray dress

i have a gray and charcoal gray dress 

ive seen some nice hl dresses which would look great on you!

another gray dress i have has a really deep v in the front....


ok i obvi buy a lot of gray lol.  

but i think this would look good with dark blue too.


----------



## chanel*liz

AEGIS said:


> i have a deep plum sweater dress [i promise it does not look old school lol]
> 
> i have this bcbg dress that is gray/purple [the top is like tshirt material and then it has a sweetheart neckline where the purple/gray material starts]
> 
> i have a gray cowl neck leather jacket
> 
> i gray dress
> 
> i have a gray and charcoal gray dress
> 
> ive seen some nice hl dresses which would look great on you!
> 
> another gray dress i have has a really deep v in the front....
> 
> 
> ok i obvi buy a lot of gray lol.
> 
> but i think this would look good with dark blue too.


 
you're right. gray, dark blue. i have a deep plum sweater dress too i think this could work with. deep plum also. are you ordering these?


----------



## AEGIS

^ i went on Saks website last week and noticed our size was out.  i haven't gone back to check.

yes i think the dress would look killer with the oyster maggies

http://cgi.ebay.com/218-BCBG-MULBERRY-MIST-ONE-SHOULDER-BELT-DRESS-NWT-M-/250826997792?pt=US_CSA_WC_Dresses&hash=item3a66744020


----------



## Hipployta

Clooky001 said:


> I'M still debating if I need the black black 160 maggies, I currently have no maggies & none of the other colourways are doing it for me!



I got the nappa leather 160s and am still contemplating the patent leather colorway...NONE of the other colorways attract me at all


----------



## chloe speaks

Hipployta said:


> I got the nappa leather 160s and am still contemplating the patent leather colorway...NONE of the other colorways attract me at all


^^None of the new ones anyways....
I also have none of the Maggies, but the only ones 
I like are from past seasons. My favorites have been
Tobacco and Pomice 160.


----------



## vuittongirl82

The Irresistable Bianca Amethyst Watersnake $995!!!!


----------



## gymangel812

ah well no maggies for me this season... how is this even red? lol



carlinha said:


> ladies, it's official... the elusive *RED/OYSTER MAGGIE 140* have landed Motcomb... and they are indeed as pictured on the NM website.  the "red" is not a true red at all, but more like an "aubergine" as my SA described it, a mix of red, purple and brown :weird:
> 
> here is a pic she took with her cell phone camera
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this was the only maggie this season i was really interested in, but sadly, this color is a no-go for me


----------



## anniethecat

chanel*liz said:


> Hmm.. I actually like it!


 
I do too, seems like a perfect fall/winter color combo.


----------



## carlinha

chanel*liz said:


> Hmm.. I actually like it!





AEGIS said:


> me too.  i have outfits that match it in my mind already, a dress, a jacket, another dress, etc..  i love gray and purple [bc this is purple to me] together.





CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> ^^ I love that maggie color combination personally!





laleeza said:


> I agree! I actually liked it when I saw the NM pic





anniethecat said:


> I do too, seems like a perfect fall/winter color combo.



nothing wrong with that ladies!  i think personally for me, i was disappointed because in my head i was picturing it to be like the red suede that is also out for this season (daffy, bambou etc), and that's what i wanted it to be... so when i saw this, i was like OH NO.  but i do think if you weren't expecting that, then this is a fine color combo, esp for FW.


----------



## AEGIS

carlinha said:


> nothing wrong with that ladies!  i think personally for me, i was disappointed because in my head i *was picturing it to be like the red suede that is also out for this season (daffy, bambou etc),* and that's what i wanted it to be... so when i saw this, i was like OH NO.  but i do think if you weren't expecting that, then this is a fine color combo, esp for FW.




that's what i was expecting with a gold toe....that would've been yummy.


----------



## karwood

carlinha said:


> ladies, it's official... the elusive *RED/OYSTER MAGGIE 140* have landed Motcomb... and they are indeed as pictured on the NM website.  the "red" is not a true red at all, but more like an "aubergine" as my SA described it, a mix of red, purple and brown :weird:
> 
> here is a pic she took with her cell phone camera
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this was the only maggie this season i was really interested in, but sadly, this color is a no-go for me



I somewhat expected this, but I can't help to still feel disappointed.


----------



## jenayb

vuittongirl82 said:


> The Irresistable Bianca Amethyst Watersnake $995!!!!


 
What boutique is this?


----------



## jenayb

carlinha said:


> ladies, it's official... the elusive *RED/OYSTER MAGGIE 140* have landed Motcomb... and they are indeed as pictured on the NM website. the "red" is not a true red at all, but more like an "aubergine" as my SA described it, a mix of red, purple and brown :weird:
> 
> here is a pic she took with her cell phone camera
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this was the only maggie this season i was really interested in, but sadly, this color is a no-go for me


 
Thank you for posting this honey!!

Ugh - I KNEW it!! I knew it was going to be about this colour. Oh well. More money for savings!! (read: where savings=other shoes)


----------



## 318Platinum

vuittongirl82 said:


> The Irresistable Bianca Amethyst Watersnake $995!!!!



OH ME OH MY!!! I am in love!!!! Do you happen to know if it comes in any other color and the largest size it comes in???


----------



## jenayb

vuittongirl82 said:


> The Irresistable Bianca Amethyst Watersnake $995!!!!


 
Thanks to the ever wonderful *Mojgan*, this is on its way to me!!!

Thanks so much for posting!


----------



## indi3r4

jenaywins said:


> Thanks to the ever wonderful *Mojgan*, this is on its way to me!!!
> 
> Thanks so much for posting!



 can't wait to see more pictures of this J! 
I'm so tempted..


----------



## anniethecat

jenaywins said:


> Thanks to the ever wonderful *Mojgan*, this is on its way to me!!!
> 
> Thanks so much for posting!


 
Can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## jenayb

^^ I will post as soon as they arrive - she is sending them out today so I should have them by Monday hopefully. It's funny because I was talking about doing a purple exotic Bianca as an SO and then bam. This arrives. 

*indi*, babe these would be amazing on you. No enabling here.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

vuittongirl82 said:


> The Irresistable Bianca Amethyst Watersnake $995!!!!


 
Thanks *vuitton* for sharing this photo! What are gorgeous skin.

If only it was a yolanda.


----------



## jeshika

jenaywins said:


> ^^ I will post as soon as they arrive - she is sending them out today so I should have them by Monday hopefully. It's funny because I was talking about doing a purple exotic Bianca as an SO and then bam. This arrives.
> 
> *indi*, babe these would be amazing on you. No enabling here.



 *jenay*, that is so exciting!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! can't wait to see these babies on you!!!

Mojgan is such a sweetheart. i wanted to order 2 pairs from the LV boutique and the 2nd pair in my size was sold earlier that morning and she waived shipping for the first pair so that I didn't have to pay shipping 2x when i purchased the 2nd pair from Miami.


----------



## jenayb

jeshika said:


> *jenay*, that is so exciting!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! can't wait to see these babies on you!!!
> 
> Mojgan is such a sweetheart. i wanted to order 2 pairs from the LV boutique and the 2nd pair in my size was sold earlier that morning and she waived shipping for the first pair so that I didn't have to pay shipping 2x when i purchased the 2nd pair from Miami.


 
Thanks love! 

Yes, she is definitely amazing. She and Nathalie are my favourites.


----------



## heiress-ox

jenaywins said:


> ^^ I will post as soon as they arrive - she is sending them out today so I should have them by Monday hopefully. It's funny because I was talking about doing a purple exotic Bianca as an SO and then bam. This arrives.



As soon as I saw the pics, I knew you'd get these J'enay! They're absolutely stunning, these may be my first exotic & second Bianca pair.. I can't wait to see your pics!


----------



## laleeza

jenaywins said:


> Thanks to the ever wonderful *Mojgan*, this is on its way to me!!!
> 
> Thanks so much for posting!



Yay jenay!  These are so you! Can't wait to see mod pics!


----------



## laleeza

vuittongirl82 said:


> The Irresistable Bianca Amethyst Watersnake $995!!!!



Anyone know if they'll do other colors? I really don't think I can pull off purple


----------



## jenayb

heiress-ox said:


> As soon as I saw the pics, I knew you'd get these J'enay! They're absolutely stunning, these may be my first exotic & second Bianca pair.. I can't wait to see your pics!


 
Lol! So predictable here!!  



laleeza said:


> Anyone know if they'll do other colors? I really don't think I can pull off purple


 
Yes you can...


----------



## laleeza

jenaywins said:


> Lol! So predictable here!!
> 
> 
> 
> Yes you can...


You honestly think so? I'm so pale!


----------



## jenayb

laleeza said:


> You honestly think so? I'm so pale!


 
I am Canadian. It doesn't get any more fair.  

DO IT! :ninja:


----------



## laleeza

jenaywins said:


> I am Canadian. It doesn't get any more fair.
> 
> DO IT! :ninja:



So which LV is Mojgan at?


----------



## NANI1972

jenaywins said:


> Thanks to the ever wonderful *Mojgan*, this is on its way to me!!!
> 
> Thanks so much for posting!


 Congrats! Can't wait to see them!


laleeza said:


> You honestly think so? I'm so pale!


 sure you can, I have the Amytheste HPs and I'm a pale face.


----------



## jenayb

laleeza said:


> So which LV is Mojgan at?


 
Well technically both but I believe she is physically at Palazzo right now!


----------



## roussel

I wish it was a true red too for those maggies. Those amethyste Biancas are pretty. Wish for more pics.  Congrats Jenay and pls post plenty of pics for us


----------



## laleeza

carlinha said:


> nothing wrong with that ladies!  i think personally for me, i was disappointed because in my head i was picturing it to be like the red suede that is also out for this season (daffy, bambou etc), and that's what i wanted it to be... so when i saw this, i was like OH NO.  but i do think if you weren't expecting that, then this is a fine color combo, esp for FW.



Ooh the one in your head sounds lovely! No wonder you're disappointed


----------



## laleeza

jenaywins said:


> Well technically both but I believe she is physically at Palazzo right now!



Oh I hate decisions! I was trying so hard to hold out for the anthracite Maggie


----------



## jenayb

laleeza said:


> Oh I hate decisions! I was trying so hard to hold out for the anthracite Maggie


 
Uh. The Anthracite Maggie is @ LV.


----------



## laleeza

jenaywins said:


> Uh. The Anthracite Maggie is @ LV.



You're not helping :wondering


----------



## chacci1

jenaywins said:


> Thanks to the ever wonderful *Mojgan*, this is on its way to me!!!
> 
> Thanks so much for posting!



Ha ha!!  I got this too!  I ordered it yesterday and think it may be there when I get home tonight!


----------



## chacci1

laleeza said:


> Anyone know if they'll do other colors? I really don't think I can pull off purple



Yes!!  There is a royal blue waterscape at horatio!  That too is gorgeous!!


----------



## jenayb

laleeza said:


> You're not helping :wondering


 
Bahhahahaha! Yes I AMMMMM!!!


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

jenaywins said:


> Thanks love!
> 
> Yes, she is definitely amazing. She and Nathalie are my favourites.



Ohhh My !!!
Jenay you r zoo lucky woman !
I LOOOOOOOOVE Mojgan too, she is so kind and helpful and never let down 
Do you know if the Amethyst WS will come in the AD ????

Can't wait to see the pix , whoohooooooooo


----------



## jenayb

chacci1 said:


> Yes!! There is a royal blue waterscape at horatio! That too is gorgeous!!


 
WTH is a waterscape!?


----------



## chacci1

carlinha said:


> nothing wrong with that ladies!  i think personally for me, i was disappointed because in my head i was picturing it to be like the red suede that is also out for this season (daffy, bambou etc), and that's what i wanted it to be... so when i saw this, i was like OH NO.  but i do think if you weren't expecting that, then this is a fine color combo, esp for FW.



Those are my exact thoughts!!  This color combo really isn't bad, if, you weren't expecting the red suede royal. I too was expecting the red suede an was just diassapinted when it was more of a purple.  Oh well


----------



## jenayb

^SeDuCTive^ said:


> Ohhh My !!!
> Jenay you r zoo lucky woman !
> I LOOOOOOOOVE Mojgan too, she is so kind and helpful and never let down
> Do you know if the Amethyst WS will come in the AD ????
> 
> Can't wait to see the pix , whoohooooooooo


 
Aw thank you lover!! 

Mojgan is definitely the business - I heart her!!

Ooh an Amethyste WS AD would be out of this planet! I haven't heard of it but heck what do I know, right?


----------



## chacci1

jenaywins said:


> WTH is a waterscape!?



Ha ha!!!  That's what happens when I'm typing on my phone and having another conversation!!   Meant to type "watersnake"!!!  Ha ha


----------



## laleeza

jenaywins said:


> Bahhahahaha! Yes I AMMMMM!!!





chacci1 said:


> Yes!!  There is a royal blue waterscape at horatio!  That too is gorgeous!!



You two are killing me here!!


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

jenaywins said:


> Aw thank you lover!!
> 
> Mojgan is definitely the business - I heart her!!
> 
> Ooh an Amethyste WS AD would be out of this planet! I haven't heard of it but heck what do I know, right?



What to do???
Cmon, ASK HER


----------



## jenayb

laleeza said:


> You two are killing me here!!


 
 



^SeDuCTive^ said:


> What to do???
> Cmon, ASK HER


 
Girl please. There is another shoe that will be en route tomorrow. I can't ask!!  LOL!


----------



## jenayb

chacci1 said:


> Ha ha!!! That's what happens when I'm typing on my phone and having another conversation!! Meant to type "watersnake"!!! Ha ha


----------



## chacci1

laleeza said:


> You two are killing me here!!



Sorry babe!!!!  I may have a picture in my email too if you're interested???????  It's actually called opaco indigo....


----------



## laleeza

chacci1 said:


> Sorry babe!!!!  I may have a picture in my email too if you're interested???????  It's actually called opaco indigo....



Omg. Lay it on me


----------



## chacci1

jenaywins said:


> Girl please. There is another shoe that will be en route tomorrow. I can't ask!!  LOL!



Is it chartreuse by any chance???  If so, me too!!!!  That is if she can switch me from a 37.5 to a 37!!!!  I accidentally pre-ordered the 37.5.  Not very happy about that!!  (and yes, I'm going on and on and not even sure if that's the "other" one you're referring to). Ha ha


----------



## laleeza

jenaywins said:


> Girl please. There is another shoe that will be en route tomorrow. I can't ask!!  LOL!



Sooooo - is her name pronounced like Moigan or Meaghan? :shame:


----------



## jenayb

laleeza said:


> Sooooo - is her name pronounced like Moigan or Meaghan? :shame:


 
It is hard to type out, but it's pronounced "Moshe-Gahn."


----------



## jenayb

chacci1 said:


> Is it chartreuse by any chance??? If so, me too!!!! That is if she can switch me from a 37.5 to a 37!!!! I accidentally pre-ordered the 37.5. Not very happy about that!! (and yes, I'm going on and on and not even sure if that's the "other" one you're referring to). Ha ha


 
Girl, you and I are one in the same.


----------



## Alice1979

^SeDuCTive^ said:


> Ohhh My !!!
> Jenay you r zoo lucky woman !
> I LOOOOOOOOVE Mojgan too, she is so kind and helpful and never let down
> Do you know if the Amethyst WS will come in the AD ????
> 
> Can't wait to see the pix , whoohooooooooo


 
Amethyste ws does come in AD but only in the 100 hh.


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

Alice1979 said:


> Amethyste ws does come in AD but only in the 100 hh.



Thanks Alice!
I am debating btw the Amethyst WS OR PYTHON !!!!


----------



## chacci1

jenaywins said:


> Girl, you and I are one in the same.



I knew it!!!!


----------



## chacci1

laleeza said:


> Omg. Lay it on me



Here you are dear!!


----------



## laleeza

chacci1 said:


> Here you are dear!!



Oh my heart. I can't take it! 
Too many choices.
Thanks for the pic babe!


----------



## jenayb

chacci1 said:


> I knew it!!!!


 
Hehe!


----------



## foosy

jenaywins said:


> Thanks love!
> 
> Yes, she is definitely amazing. She and Nathalie are my favourites.


 :true:-- I absolutely second that: we only have positive experience with both. We must be lucky to have bought all the CL shoes through either Mojgan or Nathalie.... Which reminds me that it is probably going to be a time for a reveal later....


----------



## jenayb

foosy said:


> :true:-- I absolutely second that: we only have positive experience with both. We must be lucky to have bought all the CL shoes through either Mojgan or Nathalie.... Which reminds me that it is probably going to be a time for a reveal later....


----------



## vuittongirl82

jenaywins said:


> What boutique is this?


 
This is LV Palazzo. Shoe twin! I was confused deciding between the camel and the amethyst. The Amethyst and Indigo have arrived in U.S., but not the camel. As soon as I saw the picture, I went ahead for the amethyst; I could not wait any longer.  This is on the way to my home, but I'm currently overseas. So please post pics as soon as you receive them. Dying to see them worn.


----------



## vuittongirl82

laleeza said:


> Anyone know if they'll do other colors? I really don't think I can pull off purple


 
They come in Camel and Indigo (see few posts back for picture) .


----------



## laleeza

jenaywins said:


> It is hard to type out, but it's pronounced "Moshe-Gahn."



Omg - she is amazing! Such a sweetheart. She pretty much talked me out of the maggie, but sent me this pic of the colors side by side and I really can't decide now! 
She also sent me a pic of the paillettes - wow!


----------



## hazeltt

laleeza said:


> Omg - she is amazing! Such a sweetheart. She pretty much talked me out of the maggie, but sent me this pic of the colors side by side and I really can't decide now!
> She also sent me a pic of the paillettes - wow!



The ws skin looks amazing! Thanks for sharing! The blue looks so much better than I thought.


----------



## laleeza

hazeltt said:


> The ws skin looks amazing! Thanks for sharing! The blue looks so much better than I thought.



Me too - I'm really liking the blue!


----------



## brightcheerygir

Hi ladies

I'm new on here.  I love the blue watersnake biancas, do you think they would make good wedding shoes?  I bought the Maggie Nude/Nude over the weekend to wear, but now that I see these I'm thinking of exchanging them.  Advice?


----------



## laleeza

brightcheerygir said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> I'm new on here.  I love the blue watersnake biancas, do you think they would make good wedding shoes?  I bought the Maggie Nude/Nude over the weekend to wear, but now that I see these I'm thinking of exchanging them.  Advice?



I think it really comes down to your style and what you love. I think either choice would be lovely!


----------



## laleeza

brightcheerygir said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> I'm new on here.  I love the blue watersnake biancas, do you think they would make good wedding shoes?  I bought the Maggie Nude/Nude over the weekend to wear, but now that I see these I'm thinking of exchanging them.  Advice?



Did you see the biancas in person? That may make a difference


----------



## brightcheerygir

laleeza said:


> Did you see the biancas in person? That may make a difference


 

I'm going to try them on tomorrow, so my decision may be made for me.  The maggies are a 38, and I think I should have gotten a 38.5 which of course are all sold now.  They're pretty tight in the toe and I'm not sure they'll stretch enough.


----------



## jenayb

laleeza said:


> Omg - she is amazing! Such a sweetheart. She pretty much talked me out of the maggie, but sent me this pic of the colors side by side and I really can't decide now!
> She also sent me a pic of the paillettes - wow!



The Indigo is amazing. I'm considering getting both, but if you want just one I would go with the Indigo over the Amethyste for you personally! 

Mojgan = the best.  



brightcheerygir said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> I'm new on here.  I love the blue watersnake biancas, do you think they would make good wedding shoes?  I bought the Maggie Nude/Nude over the weekend to wear, but now that I see these I'm thinking of exchanging them.  Advice?



Oh how fun! Yes I think they would be totally cool as a wedding shoe! Your shoe and also your something blue! 

I love the thought of a non-traditional wedding shoe. So chic and unexpected!!!


----------



## AEGIS

Alice1979 said:


> Amethyste ws does come in AD but only in the 100 hh.





hmm i need a purple shoe for graduation.  do you have any pics alice?


----------



## AEGIS

that is a beautiful color!



chacci1 said:


> Here you are dear!!


----------



## jeshika

The indigo WS is gorgeousss!!!!!  Does it come in other styles?


----------



## laleeza

jenaywins said:


> The Indigo is amazing. I'm considering getting both, but if you want just one I would go with the Indigo over the Amethyste for you personally!
> 
> Mojgan = the best.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh how fun! Yes I think they would be totally cool as a wedding shoe! Your shoe and also your something blue!
> 
> I love the thought of a non-traditional wedding shoe. So chic and unexpected!!!



Thanks for the advice J'enay! I think that's the choice for me too - now that you think so I'm totally going with it! 
Yes - Mojgan spent like 20 minutes on the phone with me and was so totally sweet and helpful. I love her!


----------



## jenayb

laleeza said:


> Thanks for the advice J'enay! I think that's the choice for me too - now that you think so I'm totally going with it!
> Yes - Mojgan spent like 20 minutes on the phone with me and was so totally sweet and helpful. I love her!



So glad you decided honey! The Indigo is so amazing.


----------



## Alice1979

AEGIS said:


> hmm i need a purple shoe for graduation.  do you have any pics alice?



I'm sorry I don't


----------



## laleeza

jenaywins said:


> So glad you decided honey! The Indigo is so amazing.



I'm bummed cuz she was gone when I called back 
I may just go to horatio tmrw and pick them up tho - which saves on shipping I suppose


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

laleeza said:


> Omg - she is amazing! Such a sweetheart. She pretty much talked me out of the maggie, but sent me this pic of the colors side by side and I really can't decide now!
> She also sent me a pic of the paillettes - wow!



Omg that indigo bianca  I die!!! I sooooooo did  NOT need to see this! :banned:


----------



## Hipployta

This is a much more impressive color than the RB WS Biancas I already have...I'm about to sell those bad boys and go for this deep blue/indigo color



chacci1 said:


> Here you are dear!!


----------



## laleeza

Hipployta said:


> This is a much more impressive color than the RB WS Biancas I already have...I'm about to sell those bad boys and go for this deep blue/indigo color



Really? But the RB is amazing!!


----------



## Hipployta

laleeza said:


> Really? But the RB is amazing!!



I have yet to find a reason to wear them because the color is so light...these I could wear


----------



## 318Platinum

adctd2onlnshpng said:


> Omg that indigo bianca  I die!!! I sooooooo did  NOT need to see this! :banned:



OMG OMG, You and me both!!!! so upset right now because there is something else I am trying to get that isn't shoe related. It would be my very first "exotic", but I am just going to chance it for next season or the one after????


----------



## Alice1979

No299 has landed, bordeaux/tartaruga in the UK and the blk/ws soon on eCommerce. It's worth to mention, the heel on the tartaruga is a piece of art, absolutely TDF.






In case anyone is wondering about the sizing, they seem to run similar to the Boulima, which for me is the same size as the Bianca. My SA at HN says the toe box is pretty roomy.


----------



## AEGIS

idont like the black/ws but this is stunning! 



Alice1979 said:


> No299 has landed, bordeaux/tartaruga in the UK and the blk/ws soon on eCommerce. It's worth to mention, the heel on the tartaruga is a piece of art, absolutely TDF.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In case anyone is wondering about the sizing, they seem to run similar to the Boulima, which for me is the same size as the Bianca. My SA at HN says the toe box is pretty roomy.


----------



## pixiesparkle

O m g!!! the indigo is TDF and the amethyst is even more amazing!!!


----------



## heiress-ox

I feel like I should probably stay out of this thread, I'm two seconds away from calling Mojgan myself


----------



## jenayb

Good God that No299... That is the colourway I've been waiting for and it's even better than I thought.


----------



## chacci1

Alice1979 said:


> No299 has landed, bordeaux/tartaruga in the UK and the blk/ws soon on eCommerce. It's worth to mention, the heel on the tartaruga is a piece of art, absolutely TDF.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In case anyone is wondering about the sizing, they seem to run similar to the Boulima, which for me is the same size as the Bianca. My SA at HN says the toe box is pretty roomy.



I love it!!!  I just said "no" to the one with the WS heel. This is the one I've been patiently waiting for!!


----------



## jenayb

chacci1 said:


> I love it!!! I just said "no" to the one with the WS heel. This is the one I've been patiently waiting for!!


 
My gah are we the same person? 

I also turned down the silver WS heel yesterday!


----------



## jenayb

jenaywins said:


> Good God that No299... That is the colourway I've been waiting for and it's even better than I thought.


 
ETA: Sheesh, how rude am I -- *Alice*, thank you SO much for posting hon!


----------



## laleeza

Alice1979 said:


> No299 has landed, bordeaux/tartaruga in the UK and the blk/ws soon on eCommerce. It's worth to mention, the heel on the tartaruga is a piece of art, absolutely TDF.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In case anyone is wondering about the sizing, they seem to run similar to the Boulima, which for me is the same size as the Bianca. My SA at HN says the toe box is pretty roomy.


 
this shoe is perfection!! i know i would fall flat on my face in them tho :cry:


----------



## Alice1979

chacci1 said:


> I love it!!! I just said "no" to the one with the WS heel. This is the one I've been patiently waiting for!!


 


jenaywins said:


> My gah are we the same person?
> 
> I also turned down the silver WS heel yesterday!


 
Me third. I too turned down the blk/ws from eCommerce. I actually turned down the bordeaux/tartaruga as well. For some reason it just doesn't wow me as much as the Boulima


----------



## anniethecat

Alice1979 said:


> Amethyste ws does come in AD but only in the 100 hh.


 
Alice do you know if the AD is coming in the indigo?


----------



## jenayb

Alice1979 said:


> Me third. I too turned down the blk/ws from eCommerce. I actually turned down the bordeaux/tartaruga as well. For some reason it just doesn't wow me as much as the Boulima


 
Really! While I am not surprised that you turned down the WS, obviously *Chac* and I did, too, I am surprised that the Bordeaux did not speak to you! That heel is really a work of art. You said it best hon.


----------



## chacci1

jenaywins said:


> My gah are we the same person?
> 
> I also turned down the silver WS heel yesterday!



No way!!  That is too crazy!!!  We really are one in the same with our shoes!!  It is quite hilarious actually!  I love it!


----------



## jenayb

chacci1 said:


> No way!! That is too crazy!!! We really are one in the same with our shoes!! It is quite hilarious actually! I love it!


 
Lol!! It _is_ uncanny!!


----------



## Alice1979

anniethecat said:


> Alice do you know if the AD is coming in the indigo?


 
I'm sorry but I don't know. I know the indigo ws comes in a Ron ron, 85 I believe. Perhaps Amy from online cusomter service would be able to tell you.



jenaywins said:


> Really! While I am not surprised that you turned down the WS, obviously *Chac* and I did, too, I am surprised that the Bordeaux did not speak to you! That heel is really a work of art. You said it best hon.


 
I was actually on the waitlist and was on there for a long time. But when I first saw the pic of them back then, I was under the impression they were closed toe. I didn't know they were actually mini peep until after carlinha disclosed that info. I think I eventually got over the fact they weren't closed toe, but I wasn't sure about the mini peep, and I'm still not.

I was tempted for a little while when I first saw the heels, but the heels were the only thing I liked about them, and there just wasn't enough love for me to get them. But they're gorgeous shoes nevertheless.


----------



## jenayb

Alice1979 said:


> I'm sorry but I don't know. I know the indigo ws comes in a Ron ron, 85 I believe. Perhaps Amy from online cusomter service would be able to tell you.
> 
> 
> 
> I was actually on the waitlist and was on there for a long time. But when I first saw the pic of them back then, I was under the impression they were closed toe. I didn't know they were actually mini peep until after carlinha disclosed that info. I think I eventually got over the fact they weren't closed toe, but I wasn't sure about the mini peep, and I'm still not.
> 
> I was tempted for a little while when I first saw the heels, but the heels were the only thing I liked about them, and there just wasn't enough love for me to get them. But they're gorgeous shoes nevertheless.


 
Yes, I think the mini peep toe, known as the MPT moving forward, turned a lot of ladies off. I remember *karwood* mentioning that as soon as she found out about the MPT it soured her view of the No299. I'd like to see the shoe from angles other than the back - and not just the stock pic.


----------



## chloe speaks

Alice1979 said:


> No299 has landed, bordeaux/tartaruga in the UK and the blk/ws soon on eCommerce. It's worth to mention, the heel on the tartaruga is a piece of art, absolutely TDF.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In case anyone is wondering about the sizing, they seem to run similar to the Boulima, which for me is the same size as the Bianca. My SA at HN says the toe box is pretty roomy.



Wow, that's like when you see somebody really hot from the back, and just hope that the front is just as good! 

Really! Has there been CL tartaruga before? This is amazing

minute later: I replied as soon as I saw the heel pic, but now I remember about the MPT - not a fan...I'm sure it's still gorgeous. Can't wait to see just this heel even IRL


----------



## jenayb

^^ Lol! 

By way of a very dear friend, my Anthracite Maggie 140s have just arrived to my office. Sorry for the shoddy pics, but I wanted to share right away! For anyone hesitating... Don't! 











I'm not sure if the different Maggies for this season will run different sizing wise, but these definitely feel tighter than my Leopard/Black Maggie 140s and they are the same size. Just be aware of that when purchasing, dolls!


----------



## jenayb

FWIW, stock pic of the No299


----------



## AEGIS

jenaywins said:


> My gah are we the same person?
> 
> I also turned down the silver WS heel yesterday!




you two are. i figure if you have a collection thread she doesn't need one


----------



## jenayb

AEGIS said:


> you two are. i figure if you have a collection thread she doesn't need one


 


For real!!!


----------



## Louboufan

I think you will love the patent colorway. I bought mine last month in the 140mm and its super gorgeous!


Hipployta said:


> I got the nappa leather 160s and am still contemplating the patent leather colorway...NONE of the other colorways attract me at all


----------



## brightcheerygir

Just picked up a pair of the WS Biancas in Indigo.  I'm in love!  I can't post a pic, since I havent' been a member long enough.  But they're gorgeous!


----------



## NANI1972

brightcheerygir said:


> Just picked up a pair of the WS Biancas in Indigo. I'm in love! I can't post a pic, since I havent' been a member long enough. But they're gorgeous!


 How many posts do you have to have, is it eight? Go post some stuff girl so we can see the shoes! Mod pics please!


----------



## NANI1972

jenaywins said:


> ^^ Lol!
> 
> By way of a very dear friend, my Anthracite Maggie 140s have just arrived to my office. Sorry for the shoddy pics, but I wanted to share right away! For anyone hesitating... Don't!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure if the different Maggies for this season will run different sizing wise, but these definitely feel tighter than my Leopard/Black Maggie 140s and they are the same size. Just be aware of that when purchasing, dolls!


 Wow! They are awsome!


----------



## laleeza

jenaywins said:


> ^^ Lol!
> 
> By way of a very dear friend, my Anthracite Maggie 140s have just arrived to my office. Sorry for the shoddy pics, but I wanted to share right away! For anyone hesitating... Don't!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure if the different Maggies for this season will run different sizing wise, but these definitely feel tighter than my Leopard/Black Maggie 140s and they are the same size. Just be aware of that when purchasing, dolls!


 
aw i still absolutely love those! Mojgan said that they are not the most comfortable/wearable so I kinda let it go until I can try them on in person. not sure if this is the right decision now. She said they don't have them yet at LV either - where did you find them?

eta: my head is spinning! and i blame you


----------



## Hipployta

I remember it was one the UK stores that told me that the No. 299 was a MPT and I immediately was like PASS.  I see most of the forum agreed. 

On the other hand I discovered I can't wear those style shoes anyway...that failure with the Boulima hurt my feels LOL.  

I do need to reply to that e-comm email to turn it down though since I was on the WL. 

I want the Indigo WS Bianca YESTERDAY. However according to my new shoe policy I can't just buy them.


----------



## Hipployta

Louboufan said:


> I think you will love the patent colorway. I bought mine last month in the 140mm and its super gorgeous!




Fabulous!!!

Ugh...why did I just call Miami and confirm they have the Indigo WS Bianca in my size?  *cries*


----------



## chacci1

AEGIS said:


> you two are. i figure if you have a collection thread she doesn't need one



Ha ha!!!  Too funny!!!  I'm just to lazy to do one...I keep telling myself that I should bc I think it would be fun to take them all out and model them all!  Maybe we'll all have to do a meet up at my house and you could all help me photograph since clearly that isn't a strong suit of mine w the pics I put on here!!


----------



## chacci1

jenaywins said:


> ^^ Lol!
> 
> By way of a very dear friend, my Anthracite Maggie 140s have just arrived to my office. Sorry for the shoddy pics, but I wanted to share right away! For anyone hesitating... Don't!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure if the different Maggies for this season will run different sizing wise, but these definitely feel tighter than my Leopard/Black Maggie 140s and they are the same size. Just be aware of that when purchasing, dolls!




They look absolutely fab on you dear!!!!  And, sizing is crazy this year!  I just cant get it right!!!  But for me, all my maggies this year feel larger, even the patent ones!  Is it possible that feet can shrink even if the rest of you hasn't??


----------



## jenayb

laleeza said:


> aw i still absolutely love those! Mojgan said that they are not the most comfortable/wearable so I kinda let it go until I can try them on in person. not sure if this is the right decision now. She said they don't have them yet at LV either - where did you find them?
> 
> eta: my head is spinning! and i blame you


 
I found mine at an overseas boutique thanks to a good friend of mine. 

They may be sold out..


----------



## laleeza

jenaywins said:


> I found mine at an overseas boutique thanks to a good friend of mine.
> 
> They may be sold out..


 
just talked to Mojgan and she's gonna hook me up when they come in - I love her!!


----------



## jenayb

laleeza said:


> just talked to Mojgan and she's gonna hook me up when they come in - I love her!!


 
She is amazing and can be a great ally.  

Honestly... It's strange to me. I take a size 38 in ALL of my Maggie 140s - four pairs and counting now; however, with the Anthracite, the toe box feels much tighter than my others. It's almost as if the sizing is different.


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

NANI1972 said:


> How many posts do you have to have, is it eight? Go post some stuff girl so we can see the shoes! Mod pics please!




yeah I'm dyinnnnnnn I need to see these because I can not get them off my mind ! I feel sick!


----------



## anniethecat

brightcheerygir said:


> Just picked up a pair of the WS Biancas in Indigo. I'm in love! I can't post a pic, since I havent' been a member long enough. But they're gorgeous!


 
I second that...make 3 more posts so we can see those!


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

brightcheerygir said:


> Just picked up a pair of the WS Biancas in Indigo.  I'm in love!  I can't post a pic, since I havent' been a member long enough.  But they're gorgeous!




Would Love to see your picture babe because the 2 pictures I have seen of the same shoe look completely different !


----------



## chanel*liz

laleeza said:


> Omg - she is amazing! Such a sweetheart. She pretty much talked me out of the maggie, but sent me this pic of the colors side by side and I really can't decide now!
> She also sent me a pic of the paillettes - wow!


 
OMG, these are gorgeous. am really loving that blue.....HMM.


----------



## brightcheerygir

Here are my new WS Bianca in Indigo.  I'm in love and can't wait to wear them at my wedding.

http://s1091.photobucket.com/albums.../brightcherygirl/?action=view&current=ws2.jpg

sorry for the bad quality on this one.  Taken with my cell and it's a bit blurry

http://s1091.photobucket.com/albums/i387/brightcherygirl/?action=view&current=indigows2.jpg

http://s1091.photobucket.com/albums/i387/brightcherygirl/?action=view&current=ws7.jpg


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

brightcheerygir said:


> Here are my new WS Bianca in Indigo.  I'm in love and can't wait to wear them at my wedding.
> 
> http://s1091.photobucket.com/albums/i387/brightcherygirl/?action=view&current=ws4.jpg#!oZZ4QQcurrentZZhttp%3A%2F%2Fs1091.photobucket.com%2Falbums%2Fi387%2Fbrightcherygirl%2F%3Faction%3Dview%26current%3Dws2.jpg
> 
> sorry for the bad quality on this one.  Taken with my cell and it's a bit blurry
> 
> http://s1091.photobucket.com/albums/i387/brightcherygirl/?action=view&current=indigows2.jpg
> 
> http://s1091.photobucket.com/albums/i387/brightcherygirl/?action=view&current=ws7.jpg




thank you for sharing babe they look awesome on you !!!


----------



## brightcheerygir

adctd2onlnshpng said:


> Would Love to see your picture babe because the 2 pictures I have seen of the same shoe look completely different !


 

Just posted some pics.  In different lighting they look darker.


----------



## anniethecat

brightcheerygir said:


> Here are my new WS Bianca in Indigo. I'm in love and can't wait to wear them at my wedding.
> 
> http://s1091.photobucket.com/albums.../brightcherygirl/?action=view&current=ws2.jpg
> 
> sorry for the bad quality on this one. Taken with my cell and it's a bit blurry
> 
> http://s1091.photobucket.com/albums/i387/brightcherygirl/?action=view&current=indigows2.jpg
> 
> http://s1091.photobucket.com/albums/i387/brightcherygirl/?action=view&current=ws7.jpg


 
 OMG love that color!

I want them the AD...please please please please Msr. Louboutin!!!!


----------



## jenayb

brightcheerygir said:


> Here are my new WS Bianca in Indigo. I'm in love and can't wait to wear them at my wedding.
> 
> http://s1091.photobucket.com/albums.../brightcherygirl/?action=view&current=ws2.jpg
> 
> sorry for the bad quality on this one. Taken with my cell and it's a bit blurry
> 
> http://s1091.photobucket.com/albums/i387/brightcherygirl/?action=view&current=indigows2.jpg
> 
> http://s1091.photobucket.com/albums/i387/brightcherygirl/?action=view&current=ws7.jpg


 
They are beautiful honey - congrats!!!


----------



## heiress-ox

brightcheerygir said:


> Here are my new WS Bianca in Indigo.  I'm in love and can't wait to wear them at my wedding.
> 
> http://s1091.photobucket.com/albums.../brightcherygirl/?action=view&current=ws2.jpg
> 
> sorry for the bad quality on this one.  Taken with my cell and it's a bit blurry
> 
> http://s1091.photobucket.com/albums/i387/brightcherygirl/?action=view&current=indigows2.jpg
> 
> http://s1091.photobucket.com/albums/i387/brightcherygirl/?action=view&current=ws7.jpg



Ok your pictures have sold me on the indigo colour, it's beautiful, I like how it looks in different lights, but is still vibrant!

They look great on you & thanks for sharing xx


----------



## brightcheerygir

heiress-ox said:


> Ok your pictures have sold me on the indigo colour, it's beautiful, I like how it looks in different lights, but is still vibrant!
> 
> They look great on you & thanks for sharing xx


 

Thank you!  The color is gorgeous in person, much more so than in pics


----------



## laleeza

jenaywins said:


> She is amazing and can be a great ally.
> 
> Honestly... It's strange to me. I take a size 38 in ALL of my Maggie 140s - four pairs and counting now; however, with the Anthracite, the toe box feels much tighter than my others. It's almost as if the sizing is different.



I'm going with a 39 to be on the safe side. Another helpful tidbit from M. Did I already say I love her


----------



## laleeza

brightcheerygir said:


> Here are my new WS Bianca in Indigo.  I'm in love and can't wait to wear them at my wedding.
> 
> http://s1091.photobucket.com/albums.../brightcherygirl/?action=view&current=ws2.jpg
> 
> sorry for the bad quality on this one.  Taken with my cell and it's a bit blurry
> 
> http://s1091.photobucket.com/albums/i387/brightcherygirl/?action=view&current=indigows2.jpg
> 
> http://s1091.photobucket.com/albums/i387/brightcherygirl/?action=view&current=ws7.jpg


OMG! Gorgeous! !


----------



## laleeza

chanel*liz said:


> OMG, these are gorgeous. am really loving that blue.....HMM.



Do it! We'll be shoe twinkies!


----------



## NANI1972

brightcheerygir said:


> Here are my new WS Bianca in Indigo. I'm in love and can't wait to wear them at my wedding.
> 
> http://s1091.photobucket.com/albums.../brightcherygirl/?action=view&current=ws2.jpg
> 
> sorry for the bad quality on this one. Taken with my cell and it's a bit blurry
> 
> http://s1091.photobucket.com/albums/i387/brightcherygirl/?action=view&current=indigows2.jpg
> 
> http://s1091.photobucket.com/albums/i387/brightcherygirl/?action=view&current=ws7.jpg


 That's what I'm talkin' bout. Congrats they are ah-mazing!


----------



## chloe speaks

brightcheerygir said:


> Here are my new *WS Bianca in Indigo*.  I'm in love and can't wait *to wear them at my wedding.*
> 
> http://s1091.photobucket.com/albums/i387/brightcherygirl/?action=view&current=ws4.jpg#!oZZ4QQcurrentZZhttp%3A%2F%2Fs1091.photobucket.com%2Falbums%2Fi387%2Fbrightcherygirl%2F%3Faction%3Dview%26current%3Dws2.jpg
> 
> sorry for the bad quality on this one.  Taken with my cell and it's a bit blurry
> 
> http://s1091.photobucket.com/albums/i387/brightcherygirl/?action=view&current=indigows2.jpg
> 
> http://s1091.photobucket.com/albums/i387/brightcherygirl/?action=view&current=ws7.jpg



Congratulations! Now THAT is what i call something BLUE.


----------



## jeshika

brightcheerygir said:


> Here are my new WS Bianca in Indigo.  I'm in love and can't wait to wear them at my wedding.
> 
> http://s1091.photobucket.com/albums/i387/brightcherygirl/?action=view&current=ws4.jpg#!oZZ4QQcurrentZZhttp%3A%2F%2Fs1091.photobucket.com%2Falbums%2Fi387%2Fbrightcherygirl%2F%3Faction%3Dview%26current%3Dws2.jpg
> 
> sorry for the bad quality on this one.  Taken with my cell and it's a bit blurry
> 
> http://s1091.photobucket.com/albums/i387/brightcherygirl/?action=view&current=indigows2.jpg
> 
> http://s1091.photobucket.com/albums/i387/brightcherygirl/?action=view&current=ws7.jpg



bright, these are GORGEOOOUSSSS!!!!!  congrats!!!!


----------



## indi3r4

ohhhh that watersnake RB bianca  if I don't find the RB mago soon, I'm gonna have to get this!!

and J, that anthra Maggie is TDF!!  I'm also on the lookout for one of those..


----------



## vuittongirl82

anniethecat said:


> OMG love that color!
> 
> I want them the AD...please please please please Msr. Louboutin!!!!


 

I agree!! AD is my favorite!!! Too bad this FW2011, AD does not come in watersnake.


----------



## Dessye

jenaywins said:


> ^^ Lol!
> 
> By way of a very dear friend, my Anthracite Maggie 140s have just arrived to my office. Sorry for the shoddy pics, but I wanted to share right away! For anyone hesitating... Don't!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure if the different Maggies for this season will run different sizing wise, but these definitely feel tighter than my Leopard/Black Maggie 140s and they are the same size. Just be aware of that when purchasing, dolls!


 
Holy crap!  They look A-MAZING on you!!!


----------



## Dessye

brightcheerygir said:


> Here are my new WS Bianca in Indigo. I'm in love and can't wait to wear them at my wedding.
> 
> http://s1091.photobucket.com/albums.../brightcherygirl/?action=view&current=ws2.jpg
> 
> sorry for the bad quality on this one. Taken with my cell and it's a bit blurry
> 
> http://s1091.photobucket.com/albums/i387/brightcherygirl/?action=view&current=indigows2.jpg
> 
> http://s1091.photobucket.com/albums/i387/brightcherygirl/?action=view&current=ws7.jpg


 
Congrats, they are beautiful on you!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

Ladies... seriously... SO MUCH GORGEOUSNESS! Congrats on all the new buys. I need to be resuscitated


----------



## Dessye

I was in Troy, Michigan yesterday and tried on various shoes at Saks and NM.  A word on the Helmour.  I completely agree with *Naked* who said that it makes you look like you have bunions.  *So true*.  The toe box is very narrow and if you have a wider forefoot (like me), your foot spills over the side and makes you look like you have bunions even if you don't.

On the other hand, the Mrs. 150 totally rocks!


----------



## Louboufan

Hipployta said:


> Fabulous!!!
> 
> Ugh...why did I just call Miami and confirm they have the Indigo WS Bianca in my size?  *cries*


The Indigo WS Biancas are gorgeous! Personally, since you have the black leather maggies I will go with the WS Biancas.


----------



## hazeltt

Anyone get the e-mail from Madison with the Daff retailing for $595?! Are they honoring it?


----------



## xlovely

Be still my heart.. No. 299!!!


----------



## RedBottomLover

hazeltt said:


> Anyone get the e-mail from Madison with the Daff retailing for $595?! Are they honoring it?


I saw that too! It MUST be a typo.


----------



## PeepToe

hazeltt said:


> Anyone get the e-mail from Madison with the Daff retailing for $595?! Are they honoring it?



Do you know how mad I would be that I paid full price in Miami for a pair yesterday!


----------



## PeepToe

The indigo ws Bianca is insane IRL. They are breathtaking.


----------



## Hipployta

Louboufan said:


> The Indigo WS Biancas are gorgeous! Personally, since you have the black leather maggies I will go with the WS Biancas.



Lol...I'm taking my RB WS Bianca to the boutique to compare today


----------



## Hipployta

PeepToe said:


> Do you know how mad I would be that I paid full price in Miami for a pair yesterday!



If they are honoring return them and use store credit. In annoyed Madison got the LP black spikes in because I have those...I want silver spikes to come back


----------



## jenayb

No of course they're not honoring that price. It's a typo.


----------



## Clooky001

Alice1979 said:


> No299 has landed, bordeaux/tartaruga in the UK and the blk/ws soon on eCommerce. It's worth to mention, the heel on the tartaruga is a piece of art, absolutely TDF.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In case anyone is wondering about the sizing, they seem to run similar to the Boulima, which for me is the same size as the Bianca. My SA at HN says the toe box is pretty roomy.



They are so stunning, mine should be with me on Monday, i can't wait...these are my fav of the fall collection!  I'm so excited  x


----------



## Dessye

Clooky001 said:


> They are so stunning, mine should be with me on Monday, i can't wait...these are my fav of the fall collection! I'm so excited  x


 
  I simply cannot wait to see your mod pics!!!   I am on the fence with the tartaruga No.299... they are stunning but I'm wondering how often I'd wear them.


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

Clooky001 said:


> They are so stunning, mine should be with me on Monday, i can't wait...these are my fav of the fall collection!  I'm so excited  x



You get the most beautiful shoes  Congratulations on yet another spectacular pair!


----------



## BattyBugs

I love the RB Biancas. I actually know my Bianca size, but they are higher than my 120 comfort zone for heels.


----------



## Minnie

I love the No. 299 where are they available?


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Dessye said:


> I was in Troy, Michigan yesterday and tried on various shoes at Saks and NM.  A word on the Helmour.  I completely agree with *Naked* who said that it makes you look like you have bunions.  *So true*.  The toe box is very narrow and if you have a wider forefoot (like me), your foot spills over the side and makes you look like you have bunions even if you don't.
> 
> On the other hand, the Mrs. 150 totally rocks!



What?!! I was around Somerset mall too!! what a coincidence lol


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

jenaywins said:


> ^^ Lol!
> 
> By way of a very dear friend, my Anthracite Maggie 140s have just arrived to my office. Sorry for the shoddy pics, but I wanted to share right away! For anyone hesitating... Don't!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure if the different Maggies for this season will run different sizing wise, but these definitely feel tighter than my Leopard/Black Maggie 140s and they are the same size. Just be aware of that when purchasing, dolls!



wow those are gorgeous Jenay!!! which boutique is this again for where you purchased them? Thanks a bunch! I'm going to call them for my size... hehe 

Edit: just saw that it's the LV boutique? Is this where Mojgan works? lol


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

laleeza said:


> Omg - she is amazing! Such a sweetheart. She pretty much talked me out of the maggie, but sent me this pic of the colors side by side and I really can't decide now!
> She also sent me a pic of the paillettes - wow!



beautiful ws.... thanks for posting laleeza!!!


----------



## Minnie

the Anthracite Maggie 140s are incredibly hot! Enjoy!!


----------



## l.a_girl19

jenaywins said:


> ^^ Lol!
> 
> By way of a very dear friend, my Anthracite Maggie 140s have just arrived to my office. Sorry for the shoddy pics, but I wanted to share right away! For anyone hesitating... Don't!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure if the different Maggies for this season will run different sizing wise, but these definitely feel tighter than my Leopard/Black Maggie 140s and they are the same size. Just be aware of that when purchasing, dolls!




 Gorgeous on you hon! Yay!!! OMG I am in love with the no.299 with the tartaruga heel! Are you getting those?


----------



## Dessye

CEC.LV4eva said:


> What?!! I was around Somerset mall too!! what a coincidence lol


 
Really???  OMG what a coicidence.  Too bad we didn't bump into each other   So weird because I spent a lot of time at the shoe section at NM


----------



## Dessye

*Laleeza*: THAT'S the indigo WS bianca???


----------



## laleeza

Dessye said:


> *Laleeza*: THAT'S the indigo WS bianca???



Yup isn't it gorgy


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

omg those new Biancas!!! TDF! Congrats you guys on the new purchases too! J those Maggies...


----------



## Hipployta

So I went by the Miami boutique and the Indigo Bianca is like barely 2 shades darker than my RB WS Bianca...and the skin is different. Everyone in the boutique except for 1 customer voted for my original RB Bianca so I passed on the Indigo. 

Also...is this picture for real?  Did they Deja Vu the Lady Daf for $1595? Why? 
http://billidollarbaby.com/post/8947802445/christian-louboutin-deja-vu-1-595


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

Hipployta said:


> So I went by the Miami boutique and the Indigo Bianca is like barely 2 shades darker than my RB WS Bianca...and the skin is different. Everyone in the boutique except for 1 customer voted for my original RB Bianca so I passed on the Indigo.
> 
> Also...is this picture for real?  Did they Deja Vu the Lady Daf for $1595? Why?
> http://billidollarbaby.com/post/8947802445/christian-louboutin-deja-vu-1-595



which boutiques carry the Lady Daf Deja Vu ?
TIA^


----------



## Hipployta

^SeDuCTive^ said:


> which boutiques carry the Lady Daf Deja Vu ?
> TIA^



No idea...one of the couture blogs I follow posted the picture this morning


----------



## NANI1972

Are Black Fifi or Clichy 100 available anywhere? Thanks!


----------



## jenayb

Good morning, dolls! :kiss:

Couple things I wanted to talk about/that I noticed... First off, there are a couple sizes of the Chartreuse 8 Mignons 150mm on the eComm. I suggest that if you want them you grab them. SCP will also get ONE size run.

http://us.christianlouboutin.com/shoes/8-mignons-suede.html

Second, did anyone else notice that the Fall/Winter header is gone now? It has been replaced with... HANDBAGS!!!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

jenaywins said:


> Good morning, dolls! :kiss:
> 
> Couple things I wanted to talk about/that I noticed... First off, there are a couple sizes of the *Chartreuse 8 Mignons* 150mm on the eComm. I suggest that if you want them you grab them. SCP will also get ONE size run.
> 
> http://us.christianlouboutin.com/shoes/8-mignons-suede.html
> 
> Second, did anyone else notice that the Fall/Winter header is gone now? It has been replaced with... HANDBAGS!!!



That is one sexy shoe -- I can't wait to see what you pair it with. You've all but abandoned the outfit thread and it misses you


----------



## jenayb

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> That is one sexy shoe -- I can't wait to see what you pair it with. You've all but abandoned the outfit thread and it misses you


 
So _that_ explains the blocked calls I've been getting at 3am -- it's the outfit thread missing me!!  

I'm super excited for them. Definitely not an every day style but who the heck could pass those up!? Not me!!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

jenaywins said:


> So _that_ *explains the blocked calls I've been getting at 3am -- it's the outfit thread missing me*!!
> 
> I'm super excited for them. Definitely not an every day style but who the heck could pass those up!? Not me!!





it's either that or me... your very own stalker


----------



## jenayb

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> it's either that or me... your very own stalker


----------



## jenayb

The Amethyste WS Bianca came today! I don't actually find this to be muted, so I'm wondering if the dye jobs are significantly different with this style...?  

It definitely is no UV, but it is beautiful in person!! 

I find this to be the most accurate colour representation I could get with my iPhone:


----------



## gymangel812

jenaywins said:


> Good morning, dolls! :kiss:
> 
> Couple things I wanted to talk about/that I noticed... First off, there are a couple sizes of the Chartreuse 8 Mignons 150mm on the eComm. I suggest that if you want them you grab them. SCP will also get ONE size run.
> 
> http://us.christianlouboutin.com/shoes/8-mignons-suede.html
> 
> Second, did anyone else notice that the Fall/Winter header is gone now? It has been replaced with... HANDBAGS!!!


the header is still there, it just moved to the far right.


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

LOVE!!!  

Another gorgeous pair - update your thread, woman!



jenaywins said:


> The Amethyste WS Bianca came today! I don't actually find this to be muted, so I'm wondering if the dye jobs are significantly different with this style...?
> 
> It definitely is no UV, but it is beautiful in person!!
> 
> I find this to be the most accurate colour representation I could get with my iPhone:


----------



## jenayb

gymangel812 said:


> the header is still there, it just moved to the far right.


 
Dangit! My bird brain strikes again!


----------



## NANI1972

Can someone answer a quick question for me on the Ecommerce site? I was under the assumtion that there was no tax on the site? Am I wrong? Thanks!


----------



## jenayb

NANI1972 said:


> Can someone answer a quick question for me on the Ecommerce site? I was under the assumtion that there was no tax on the site? Am I wrong? Thanks!


 
I believe that there is tax via eComm if you reside in a state with a Louboutin boutique.


----------



## NANI1972

jenaywins said:


> I believe that there is tax via eComm if you reside in a state with a Louboutin boutique.


 Ya, I just figured that out. I recalled someone saying that they were not charged tax on the site so they must have a boutique in thier state. Bummer!

Ooooh! just noticed your Biancas, gorgeous color!


----------



## yazziestarr

jenaywins said:


> The Amethyste WS Bianca came today! I don't actually find this to be muted, so I'm wondering if the dye jobs are significantly different with this style...?
> 
> It definitely is no UV, but it is beautiful in person!!
> 
> I find this to be the most accurate colour representation I could get with my iPhone:


----------



## sofaa

I found this picture on tumblr of the black patent/suede maggie.. does anyone know when the 160s will be available? I'm in dire need of these!!!


----------



## 318Platinum

Hipployta said:


> So I went by the Miami boutique and the Indigo Bianca is like barely 2 shades darker than my RB WS Bianca...and the skin is different. Everyone in the boutique except for 1 customer voted for my original RB Bianca so I passed on the Indigo.
> 
> Also...is this picture for real?  Did they Deja Vu the Lady Daf for $1595? Why?
> http://billidollarbaby.com/post/8947802445/christian-louboutin-deja-vu-1-595



Can you please tell me WHY I am oddly attracted and WANTING this shoe!!!?? I don't even like Lady Daffs, let alone Googly Eyes, but this is doing it for me for some reason!!! I would so consider purchasing if it came in my size, but I am more than sure that it doesn't!!


----------



## Hipployta

sofaa said:


> I found this picture on tumblr of the black patent/suede maggie.. does anyone know when the 160s will be available? I'm in dire need of these!!!



I hear the new Vegas store has them...they ignored my emails though



318Platinum said:


> Can you please tell me WHY I am oddly attracted and WANTING this shoe!!!?? I don't even like Lady Daffs, let alone Googly Eyes, but this is doing it for me for some reason!!! I would so consider purchasing if it came in my size, but I am more than sure that it doesn't!!



Hmm...I don't know...but I can MAKE you those shoes for the cost of the LDs plus $15 versus the extra $500


----------



## jenayb

http://www.amazon.com/Glue-Googly-Eyes-5Mm-30Mm-120/dp/B000XZTP9Y


----------



## laleeza

jenaywins said:


> The Amethyste WS Bianca came today! I don't actually find this to be muted, so I'm wondering if the dye jobs are significantly different with this style...?
> 
> It definitely is no UV, but it is beautiful in person!!
> 
> I find this to be the most accurate colour representation I could get with my iPhone:


----------



## AEGIS

jenaywins said:


> http://www.amazon.com/Glue-Googly-Eyes-5Mm-30Mm-120/dp/B000XZTP9Y





right?! that is a DIY if i ever saw one...lol i made a pun


----------



## Minnie

AEGIS said:


> right?! that is a DIY if i ever saw one...lol i made a pun


----------



## Dessye

jenaywins said:


> http://www.amazon.com/Glue-Googly-Eyes-5Mm-30Mm-120/dp/B000XZTP9Y


 
  Exactly.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Dessye said:


> Really???  OMG what a coicidence.  Too bad we didn't bump into each other   So weird because I spent a lot of time at the shoe section at NM



we probably did


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

sofaa said:


> I found this picture on tumblr of the black patent/suede maggie.. does anyone know when the 160s will be available? I'm in dire need of these!!!



those are pretty hot!!!


----------



## BijouBleu

Hipployta said:


> So I went by the Miami boutique and the Indigo Bianca is like barely 2 shades darker than my RB WS Bianca...and the skin is different. Everyone in the boutique except for 1 customer voted for my original RB Bianca so I passed on the Indigo.
> 
> Also...is this picture for real?  Did they Deja Vu the Lady Daf for $1595? Why?
> http://billidollarbaby.com/post/8947802445/christian-louboutin-deja-vu-1-595



I thought it was for just The Blonds fall show in NYC? They're actually producing it? SMH.


----------



## Emily HC

http://us.christianlouboutin.com/shoes/very-mix-strass-18848.html

*Very Mix in Volcano strass is here!!!!!!* 

*But they don't carry my size...*


----------



## PeepToe

Oh my god. That vulcano very mix is insane!!


----------



## Hipployta

318Platinum said:


> Can you please tell me WHY I am oddly attracted and WANTING this shoe!!!?? I don't even like Lady Daffs, let alone Googly Eyes, but this is doing it for me for some reason!!! I would so consider purchasing if it came in my size, but I am more than sure that it doesn't!!





Hipployta said:


> Hmm...I don't know...but I can MAKE you those shoes for the cost of the LDs plus $15 versus the extra $500





jenaywins said:


> http://www.amazon.com/Glue-Googly-Eyes-5Mm-30Mm-120/dp/B000XZTP9Y



Based on that link I could make them for the cost of the LD plus $5...a DIY indeed


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

speaking of DIY -- did you ladies see the Lady Daff turned into the Daff Aurora Boreale?! 

I honestly didn't think you could take a LD and make a Daff out of it without it looking bizarre. I. EAT. MY. WORDS.


----------



## nickynamfon

Hi Ladies, Has anybody seen this pair of leopard with the spiked bow in any stores/boutiques yet? If anyone has seen this. I'm wondering what the price is?  TIA Ladies!


----------



## Minnie

The black No 299 are on the e commerce site! I am searching for the Burgundy Python Tartaruga Heel. Has anyone seen them around? WHat stores are getting them?


----------



## eldebrang

Ladies, I need your opinion. I am thinking about getting  pair of black Daffodiles but not sure about texture. Which do you think looks better, black plain calf or graine?  If you have any modeling pics for graine please send me 


Thanksssss


----------



## jenayb

For anyone who is interested, here is the Chartreuse 8 Mignons 150.


----------



## anniethecat

jenaywins said:


> For anyone who is interested, here is the Chartreuse 8 Mignons 150.


 
Beautiful!


----------



## sammix3

jenaywins said:


> For anyone who is interested, here is the Chartreuse 8 Mignons 150.



Love them!


----------



## aoqtpi

jenaywins said:


> For anyone who is interested, here is the Chartreuse 8 Mignons 150.



Wow, I didn't know they had already shipped! They're fantastic *J*! Congrats!


----------



## eldebrang

eldebrang said:


> Ladies, I need your opinion. I am thinking about getting  pair of black Daffodiles but not sure about texture. Which do you think looks better, black plain calf or graine?  If you have any modeling pics for graine please send me
> 
> 
> Thanksssss



Changing my question a little. Black calf, grain or suede daffodils? I need your opinion badly!!!!


----------



## laleeza

jenaywins said:


> For anyone who is interested, here is the Chartreuse 8 Mignons 150.


 
wowzers!


----------



## 318Platinum

Hipployta said:


> Based on that link I could make them for the cost of the LD plus $5...a DIY indeed



LOL, so they are the *ACTUAL* *PLASTIC* Googly Eyes????? I kinda thought thats probably what it was, but thats not what I thought it was. I was under the impression that they were a type of Shell or material with a Googly Eye apperance. In this case, I pass. I would actually really like to get the Amethyste Suede Lady Daff thats on E-Comm. Thanks for telling me that they are the actual CHEAP PLASTIC Googly Eyes I played with in Elementary school!! Disaster Adverted !!!!!!


----------



## 318Platinum

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> speaking of DIY -- did you ladies see the Lady Daff turned into the Daff Aurora Boreale?!
> 
> I honestly didn't think you could take a LD and make a Daff out of it without it looking bizarre. I. EAT. MY. WORDS.



Where is this Daff you speak of?? Are there Before and After images available?


----------



## l.a_girl19

jenaywins said:


> The Amethyste WS Bianca came today! I don't actually find this to be muted, so I'm wondering if the dye jobs are significantly different with this style...?
> 
> It definitely is no UV, but it is beautiful in person!!
> 
> I find this to be the most accurate colour representation I could get with my iPhone:


----------



## chanel*liz

eldebrang said:


> Changing my question a little. Black calf, grain or suede daffodils? I need your opinion badly!!!!


 
black nappa (plain).


----------



## eldebrang

chanel*liz said:


> black nappa (plain).



U think Nappa looks better than the suede?


----------



## bagsdreamer

Hi ladies,how much are the WS biancas?


----------



## LizzielovesCL

Black nappa vote!


----------



## Louboufan

bagsdreamer said:


> Hi ladies,how much are the WS biancas?


I think 995.


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

Emily HC said:


> http://us.christianlouboutin.com/shoes/very-mix-strass-18848.html
> 
> *Very Mix in Volcano strass is here!!!!!!*
> 
> *But they don't carry my size...*



*Ladies, i am biased btw the Fire Opal and the Volcano Very Mix!
advice pleaaaaase :hugs*:


----------



## jenayb

^SeDuCTive^ said:


> *Ladies, i am biased btw the Fire Opal and the Volcano Very Mix!
> advice pleaaaaase :hugs*:



Volcano for you babe. It suits you.


----------



## brightcheerygir

bagsdreamer said:


> Hi ladies,how much are the WS biancas?


 

$995.  I bought a pair in Indigo last week.


----------



## eldebrang

Has anyone seen the black graine Daffodil in person? How does it look?


----------



## gymangel812

eldebrang said:


> Has anyone seen the black graine Daffodil in person? How does it look?


yes it just looks slightly bumpy. it reminds me of chanel soft caviar.



^SeDuCTive^ said:


> *Ladies, i am biased btw the Fire Opal and the Volcano Very Mix!
> advice pleaaaaase :hugs*:


volcano!!!


----------



## eldebrang

gymangel812 said:


> yes it just looks slightly bumpy. it reminds me of chanel soft caviar.
> 
> 
> volcano!!!



Bumpyy  Hmm, bumpy in a good way or a bad way? Or, are they better looking or worse looking than nappas?


----------



## carlinha

eldebrang said:


> Bumpyy  Hmm, bumpy in a good way or a bad way? Or, are they better looking or worse looking than nappas?



i personally love the graine.... it has a slight texture and sheen to it... the nappa is not as shiny, and it is softer to the touch


----------



## eldebrang

carlinha said:


> i personally love the graine.... it has a slight texture and sheen to it... the nappa is not as shiny, and it is softer to the touch




Oh good to hear  Down to 2. Now I need to decide between the graine and suede!!  Have you seen the black suedes in person too?


----------



## nickynamfon

eldebrang said:


> Oh good to hear  Down to 2. Now I need to decide between the graine and suede!!  Have you seen the black suedes in person too?



Vote for graine. Suede is hard to take care of. It gets dirty and ruined very easily. I wouldn't buy suede if I have a choice for other material for daffodil.


----------



## Dessye

^SeDuCTive^ said:


> *Ladies, i am biased btw the Fire Opal and the Volcano Very Mix!
> advice pleaaaaase :hugs*:



Volcano.  Hands down.


----------



## eldebrang

nickynamfon said:


> Vote for graine. Suede is hard to take care of. It gets dirty and ruined very easily. I wouldn't buy suede if I have a choice for other material for daffodil.



I really love the look of suede but not sure about buying it anymore. I saw pair of used black suede Daffys on ebay and the suede skin looks pretty distressed  So might have to pass on them.


----------



## Dessye

eldebrang said:


> Changing my question a little. Black calf, grain or suede daffodils? I need your opinion badly!!!!



I vote calf graine.  Most versatile and will stand up to more wear.  Nappa might crease and will easily scratch.  Suede is high maintenance even if you spray them with Meltonian and isn't as versatile.


----------



## Dessye

jenaywins said:


> For anyone who is interested, here is the Chartreuse 8 Mignons 150.



  Argh, this Fall/Winter season wasn't supposed to cost me so much money!!!   Hey, *J*, could you post a mod pic from the front if you get the chance?


----------



## jenayb

Dessye said:


> Argh, this Fall/Winter season wasn't supposed to cost me so much money!!!   Hey, *J*, could you post a mod pic from the front if you get the chance?



I got you, boo. Check my collection thread. :kiss:


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

318Platinum said:


> Where is this Daff you speak of?? Are there Before and After images available?



Voila


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

Dessye said:


> Argh, this Fall/Winter season wasn't supposed to cost me so much money!!!   Hey, *J*, could you post a mod pic from the front if you get the chance?



et voila


----------



## eldebrang

Dessye said:


> I vote calf graine.  Most versatile and will stand up to more wear.  Nappa might crease and will easily scratch.  Suede is high maintenance even if you spray them with Meltonian and isn't as versatile.



Good advice, thank you


----------



## Dessye

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> et voila



Merci beaucoup


----------



## AEGIS

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> Voila






the first word that came out of my mouth cannot be uttered in polite society.


----------



## chanel*liz

eldebrang said:


> U think Nappa looks better than the suede?


 
for black? yes for sure. suede is hard to care for. i have black nappa daffodile and royal blue suede daffodile. the suede gets dirty very easily. but in terms of looks, i think for black nappa looks more clean


----------



## eldebrang

chanel*liz said:


> for black? yes for sure. suede is hard to care for. i have black nappa daffodile and royal blue suede daffodile. the suede gets dirty very easily. but in terms of looks, i think for black nappa looks more clean




Thanks Chanel. You are very sweet and helpful  I think I gave up on the suedes...


----------



## laleeza

eldebrang said:


> Ladies, I need your opinion. I am thinking about getting  pair of black Daffodiles but not sure about texture. Which do you think looks better, black plain calf or graine?  If you have any modeling pics for graine please send me
> 
> 
> Thanksssss



Another vote for the calf graine. I love the texture of this leather - it adds a little oomph to plain black leather and I think minor creases and wear won't show up as much


----------



## PeepToe

laleeza said:


> Another vote for the calf graine. I love the texture of this leather - it adds a little oomph to plain black leather and I think minor creases and wear won't show up as much



I agree. I just bought them in the calf graine and I love it.


----------



## Dessye

PeepToe said:


> I agree. I just bought them in the calf graine and I love it.



Congrats!!   I saw the calf graine IRL and it is a gorgeous shoe ---


----------



## Dessye

Nude patent Miss Boxe 70 on eComm:

http://us.christianlouboutin.com/shoes/miss-boxe-70mm-14721.html


----------



## heiress-ox

eldebrang said:


> Has anyone seen the black graine Daffodil in person? How does it look?



Another vote for the Graine, haven't seen it IRL, but in the Madison email pics. It adds something extra to the Daf imo and I love the texture. Also as other have pointed out it will wear better over time. I personally am not a huge fan of the black suede in the Daf, I think it comes over a lot better in Graine or Nappa


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

eldebrang said:


> Ladies, I need your opinion. I am thinking about getting  pair of black Daffodiles but not sure about texture. Which do you think looks better, black plain calf or graine?  If you have any modeling pics for graine please send me
> 
> 
> Thanksssss




I also vote for the graine because it is more durable and not won't easily scratch like the plain calf.


----------



## Emily HC

^SeDuCTive^ said:


> *Ladies, i am biased btw the Fire Opal and the Volcano Very Mix!
> advice pleaaaaase :hugs*:



vulcano gets my vote!


----------



## eldebrang

heiress-ox said:


> Another vote for the Graine, haven't seen it IRL, but in the Madison email pics. It adds something extra to the Daf imo and I love the texture. Also as other have pointed out it will wear better over time. I personally am not a huge fan of the black suede in the Daf, I think it comes over a lot better in Graine or Nappa





adctd2onlnshpng said:


> I also vote for the graine because it is more durable and not won't easily scratch like the plain calf.




Thank you ladies. You have been very helpful


----------



## 318Platinum

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> Voila



WOW!!! That is truly amazing!! I thought cutting the straps off would have been a disaster, but I figured that if done properly, it could be doable!!! This a great DIY and kudos and Congrats to the individual that did this DIY!!! Thanks, SCrazy for this EyeCandi !!


----------



## PeepToe

Dessye said:


> Congrats!!   I saw the calf graine IRL and it is a gorgeous shoe ---


Thanks!! I love them. I can not believe how comfy the 160 daf is!

Here is a quick pic I took of the texture. Ignore the fact that my skin is glowing LOL


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

PeepToe said:


> Thanks!! I love them. I can not believe how comfy the 160 daf is!
> 
> Here is a quick pic I took of the texture. Ignore the fact that my skin is glowing LOL



Congrats!! I also couldn't believe how comfortable it was -- it's comfier than any 140 I have.


----------



## eldebrang

So, the black suede under knee Daf boots finally arrived. Anyone ordered yet? I was hoping they would have Daff thigh high as well  any opinions on the Daf boot?


----------



## eldebrang

The new Bianca watersnake camel is GORGEOUS!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## myu3160

PeepToe said:


> Thanks!! I love them. I can not believe how comfy the 160 daf is!
> 
> Here is a quick pic I took of the texture. Ignore the fact that my skin is glowing LOL


 You have me so so excited for my dafs... i'm dying now! Have you taken them for a spin? Easy to walk in?


----------



## moshi_moshi

another vote for calf graine!

i tried it on at madison and it's lovely!

so not a daff fan until i saw modeling shots...and then finally on my own foot.


----------



## jenayb

eldebrang said:


> The new Bianca watersnake camel is GORGEOUS!!!!!!!!!!


 
Stop it!!


----------



## eldebrang

jenaywins said:


> Stop it!!




Hahaaa!! Don't worry Jenay, I am sure you will have one coming to your office in a couple of dayssss


----------



## jenayb

eldebrang said:


> Hahaaa!! Don't worry Jenay, I am sure you will have one coming to your office in a couple of dayssss


 
Lol! I wish!! I have a Beige Eel Bianca that I think essentially serves the same purpose the Camel WS does so... I cannot justify both!


----------



## eldebrang

jenaywins said:


> Lol! I wish!! I have a Beige Eel Bianca that I think essentially serves the same purpose the Camel WS does so... I cannot justify both!




I am dissapointed   Have you seen the black suede Daf boot, not the booty but the boot? I am curious to see some modeling pics...


----------



## jenayb

eldebrang said:


> I am dissapointed  Have you seen the black suede Daf boot, not the booty but the boot? I am curious to see some modeling pics...


 
Yes and I love it. Are you not loving it?


----------



## Flip88

eldebrang said:


> The new Bianca watersnake camel is GORGEOUS!!!!!!!!!!



I could not agree more.  Lovely!


----------



## jenayb

Sorry about my SA's poor quality pics, but... New in @ Barneys Scottsdale. $1495. 












aholder-lopez@barneys.com


----------



## HermesLuv

just got a phone call from my Nordstrom SA... he said the leopard Maggies (suede) order was cancelled and replaced with the blk patent/blk suede maggies.


----------



## eldebrang

jenaywins said:


> Yes and I love it. Are you not loving it?



Not sure. I am not a big fan of tight boots that are below the knee. I would definitely like them more if they were above the knee or if they were looser. But I might be wrong. need some modeling pics. If you are getting them please post as soon as you get them into your office


----------



## eldebrang

HermesLuv said:


> just got a phone call from my Nordstrom SA... he said the leopard Maggies (suede) order was cancelled and replaced with the blk patent/blk suede maggies.




yes here they are. Fresh from Nordstorm...


----------



## AEGIS

So no nordies has the leopard maggie? Who has the leopard maggie?


----------



## jenayb

HermesLuv said:


> just got a phone call from my Nordstrom SA... he said the leopard Maggies (suede) order was cancelled and replaced with the blk patent/blk suede maggies.


 
Hmm. I'm not surprised... A lot of ladies expressed a disinterest in the suede printed leopard versus the pony hair. I wonder if that has anything to do with the cancellation, or...?  



eldebrang said:


> Not sure. I am not a big fan of tight boots that are below the knee. I would definitely like them more if they were above the knee or if they were looser. But I might be wrong. need some modeling pics. If you are getting them please post as soon as you get them into your office


 
Lol. I am considering them... You'll be the first to know, doll.


----------



## 318Platinum

PeepToe said:


> Thanks!! I love them. I can not believe how comfy the 160 daf is!
> 
> Here is a quick pic I took of the texture. Ignore the fact that my skin is glowing LOL



I would have rather gotten this style instead of the Black KId. I HATE how it wrinkles.  Thats what I get for being so quick to get a Daff. I don't regret my Daff, but I would have rather gotten a Calf Leather.


----------



## sofaa

eldebrang said:


> yes here they are. Fresh from Nordstorm...




Ooo.. are these the 140 or 160 that Nordstorm has?


----------



## HermesLuv

eldebrang said:


> yes here they are. Fresh from Nordstorm...



So pretty!


----------



## Dessye

PeepToe said:


> Thanks!! I love them. I can not believe how comfy the 160 daf is!
> 
> Here is a quick pic I took of the texture. Ignore the fact that my skin is glowing LOL


----------



## Dessye

jenaywins said:


> Sorry about my SA's poor quality pics, but... New in @ Barneys Scottsdale. $1495.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aholder-lopez@barneys.com



Hmmm   I'm not sure I like this patterned sequins thing.  Very creative idea though!


----------



## jenayb

Dessye said:


> Hmmm   I'm not sure I like this patterned sequins thing.  Very creative idea though!



Yeah. Idk. I'm not feeling it either...


----------



## LizzielovesCL

I not loving the sequin leopard either...


----------



## Hipployta

eldebrang said:


> yes here they are. Fresh from Nordstorm...



140 or 160? Probably 140

I don't have any issues with my Black Kid Lady Daf...but I did buy the regular kid Daf and sent it back so perhaps Calf Graine?


----------



## pixiesparkle

I just saw this new style on Shopsavannahs.com 
http://www.shopsavannahs.com/system/search/product.asp?id=1065&m=82&page=1&rnum=1
the details on these shoes are amazing!!


----------



## eldebrang

Hipployta said:


> 140 or 160? Probably 140
> 
> I don't have any issues with my Black Kid Lady Daf...but I did buy the regular kid Daf and sent it back so perhaps Calf Graine?




I ordered the graine and will post some pics as soon as I get them


----------



## amazigrace

pixiesparkle said:


> I just saw this new style on Shopsavannahs.com
> http://www.shopsavannahs.com/system/search/product.asp?id=1065&m=82&page=1&rnum=1
> the details on these shoes are amazing!!



LOVE these Figurinas. I agree - the detailing is
gorgeous!


----------



## mishybelle

Sorry to hijack...

Does anyone know of any nude patent hyper prive or altadama 140 deliveries lately? I've barely missed out twice in the last two months at Robertson in my size. PM me if you have the scoop...


----------



## karwood

mishybelle said:


> Sorry to hijack...
> 
> Does anyone know of any nude patent hyper prive or altadama 140 deliveries lately? I've barely missed out twice in the last two months at Robertson in my size. PM me if you have the scoop...



I know Madison received a shipment of nude patent Hyper Prive  on July 7.


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

pixiesparkle said:


> I just saw this new style on Shopsavannahs.com
> http://www.shopsavannahs.com/system/search/product.asp?id=1065&m=82&page=1&rnum=1
> the details on these shoes are amazing!!



great... thanks for that redirect! Now I "NEED" those spotted rosella flats


----------



## Dessye

mishybelle said:


> Sorry to hijack...
> 
> Does anyone know of any nude patent hyper prive or altadama 140 deliveries lately? I've barely missed out twice in the last two months at Robertson in my size. PM me if you have the scoop...


 
Nude patent HP is available in your size on Ecomm:

http://us.christianlouboutin.com/shoes/hyper-prive-patent-20743.html


----------



## laleeza

pixiesparkle said:


> I just saw this new style on Shopsavannahs.com
> http://www.shopsavannahs.com/system/search/product.asp?id=1065&m=82&page=1&rnum=1
> the details on these shoes are amazing!!



Lord have mercy


----------



## BijouBleu

Just ordered the No299 in black suede and watersnake (there's not a black suede shoe I've met that I've been able to resist ). It's also going to be my first (semi) exotic. Can't wait. 

Anyone have any mod pics of theirs?


----------



## Amaryllix

Anyone seen the Nardja lace-up boot around? *waiting impatiently for it*


----------



## Dessye

BijouBleu said:


> Just ordered the No299 in black suede and watersnake (there's not a black suede shoe I've met that I've been able to resist ). It's also going to be my first (semi) exotic. Can't wait.
> 
> Anyone have any mod pics of theirs?



  I can't wait for YOUR mod pics. . Ive been waiting for someone to buy and model them!


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

BijouBleu said:


> Just ordered the No299 in black suede and watersnake (there's not a black suede shoe I've met that I've been able to resist ). It's also going to be my first (semi) exotic. Can't wait.
> 
> Anyone have any mod pics of theirs?




will post my pics tomorrow night promise!


----------



## BijouBleu

Dessye said:


> I can't wait for YOUR mod pics. . Ive been waiting for someone to buy and model them!



:giggles: I'm hoping to try them on in Vegas before I get my pair, I'm that impatient. 



adctd2onlnshpng said:


> will post my pics tomorrow night promise!



Can't wait, yay.


----------



## 318Platinum

adctd2onlnshpng said:


> will post my pics tomorrow night promise!



YES!!! I'm very excited to see them, because I was thinking of buying them and I want to see what they look like on. Congrats on the new purchase!!


----------



## jenayb

nickynamfon said:


> Hi Ladies, Has anybody seen this pair of leopard with the spiked bow in any stores/boutiques yet? If anyone has seen this. I'm wondering what the price is?  TIA Ladies!


 
http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/166324


----------



## mishybelle

Dessye said:


> Nude patent HP is available in your size on Ecomm:
> 
> http://us.christianlouboutin.com/shoes/hyper-prive-patent-20743.html


 
Winning!!! Thank you *Dessye*, I'll check it out!! I sold my nude patent VPs and I miss them dearly...


----------



## LizzielovesCL

Loving the flats on Netaporter!!!!


----------



## Vixxen

mishybelle said:


> Winning!!! Thank you *Dessye*, I'll check it out!! I sold my nude patent VPs and I miss them dearly...



Mishy, I know what you mean. I sold mine and afterwards I was like, "WHAT WAS I THINKING!"


----------



## chanel*liz

Has anyone heard anymore on arrival date for indigo Maggie?


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

chanel*liz said:


> Has anyone heard anymore on arrival date for indigo Maggie?



is there a pic around - or is the indigo the one with purple?


----------



## karwood

NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> is there a pic around - or is the indigo the one with purple?



I think this is the Maggie she referring to:


----------



## chanel*liz

karwood said:


> I think this is the Maggie she referring to:



Yup..has it come out yet?


----------



## jenayb

karwood said:


> I think this is the Maggie she referring to:



I can't wait...  



chanel*liz said:


> Yup..has it come out yet?



Notchet!


----------



## RedBottomLover

jenaywins said:


> I can't wait...
> 
> 
> 
> Notchet!



*Jenay* do you know what materials/colors the AD will be available in this season?


----------



## jenayb

RedBottomLover said:


> *Jenay* do you know what materials/colors the AD will be available in this season?



Sorry sweetheart, I have not heard of anything ultra spectacular but hopefully someone can chime in.


----------



## RedBottomLover

jenaywins said:


> Sorry sweetheart, I have not heard of anything ultra spectacular but hopefully someone can chime in.



Thanks anyway. I really wanted to try this style out since I've heard nothing but raving reviews about it but I want something that rocks my socks.


----------



## jenayb

RedBottomLover said:


> Thanks anyway. I really wanted to try this style out since I've heard nothing but raving reviews about it but I want something that rocks my socks.



I'd scour eBay for older colours/materials.


----------



## Dessye

RedBottomLover said:


> Thanks anyway. I really wanted to try this style out since I've heard nothing but raving reviews about it but I want something that rocks my socks.



The AD is now my favourite style and I only discovered them recently since I had not tried it on before for some unknown reason.  If you like the VP and HP, you'll like the AD!  It is a very flattering style!   I only know of three materials this season unfortunately: rouge metal patent, black crystal python and nude patent.  Maybe black patent?  If anyone knows of more, please let me know   I'm always on the lookout for ADs!


----------



## Dessye

karwood said:


> I think this is the Maggie she referring to:



You know, I drooled when I first saw this shoe and then I decided it wasn't for me.  But the more I see it, the more I like it again   Hmmm


----------



## laleeza

Dessye said:


> The AD is now my favourite style and I only discovered them recently since I had not tried it on before for some unknown reason.  If you like the VP and HP, you'll like the AD!  It is a very flattering style!   I only know of three materials this season unfortunately: rouge metal patent, black crystal python and nude patent.  Maybe black patent?  If anyone knows of more, please let me know   I'm always on the lookout for ADs!



It's also in amethyst and camel watersnake this season - I believe at NM already


----------



## LavenderIce

laleeza said:


> It's also in amethyst and camel watersnake this season - I believe at NM already



It's pictured in their lookbook in the lower heel height, 100mm.  Please verify if it's 100 or 140.


----------



## laleeza

LavenderIce said:


> It's pictured in their lookbook in the lower heel height, 100mm.  Please verify if it's 100 or 140.



I thought it was the 140, but can't find the email now to confirm. Sorry


----------



## RedBottomLover

Dessye said:


> The AD is now my favourite style and I only discovered them recently since I had not tried it on before for some unknown reason.  If you like the VP and HP, you'll like the AD!  It is a very flattering style!   I only know of three materials this season unfortunately: rouge metal patent, black crystal python and nude patent.  Maybe black patent?  If anyone knows of more, please let me know   I'm always on the lookout for ADs!


Hmm I'll be at Madison tomorrow (well today) so let's hope I find my first ADs!


----------



## LavenderIce

laleeza said:


> I thought it was the 140, but can't find the email now to confirm. Sorry



No worries.  The lookbooks often use a different shoe or colorway to illustrate the style, but not what they actually receive.  I could have sworn I read 100mm.  I'll check it when I get a chance.


----------



## Dessye

RedBottomLover said:


> Hmm I'll be at Madison tomorrow (well today) so let's hope I find my first ADs!



Yay!!! Crossing my fingers you find a pair you LOVE.  I'm jelly -- wish I were there too


----------



## laleeza

LavenderIce said:


> No worries.  The lookbooks often use a different shoe or colorway to illustrate the style, but not what they actually receive.  I could have sworn I read 100mm.  I'll check it when I get a chance.



Thank you


----------



## Dessye

laleeza said:


> It's also in amethyst and camel watersnake this season - I believe at NM already



Oooooooo.  Camel watersnake?  Interesting...  I don't have anything camel yet.  Too bad I'm nowhere near an NM that would carry them so I could see them IRL   Maybe when I take a trip down in Sept. though   I already have amethyste patent Bianca so getting an AD would be too much I think.


----------



## Dessye

adctd2onlnshpng said:


> will post my pics tomorrow night promise!


----------



## RedBottomLover

Dessye said:


> Yay!!! Crossing my fingers you find a pair you LOVE.  I'm jelly -- wish I were there too


I wish you were there too! We seem to have the same taste in shoes and I could definitely use your opinion. *B* we should totally video call while I'm shopping!  I like seeing shoes IRL vs. seeing pictures and ordering them (from boutiques) so I don't know if I'd want to order the AD from somewhere else. We'll see though.


----------



## Dessye

RedBottomLover said:


> I wish you were there too! We seem to have the same taste in shoes and I could definitely use your opinion. *B* we should totally video call while I'm shopping!  I like seeing shoes IRL vs. seeing pictures and ordering them (from boutiques) so I don't know if I'd want to order the AD from somewhere else. We'll see though.



Haha yeah, video call!   THAT wouldn't turn any heads in the boutique


----------



## Dessye

FYI, there is a size 40 pair of Chartreuse suede Daffs on NAP:

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/101900


----------



## MadameElle

Dessye said:


> Oooooooo.  Camel watersnake?  Interesting...  I don't have anything camel yet.  Too bad I'm nowhere near an NM that would carry them so I could see them IRL   Maybe when I take a trip down in Sept. though   I already have amethyste patent Bianca so getting an AD would be too much I think.



Having the amethyste bianca and amethyste watersnake AD is not too much.  One is patent and closed toe and one is exotic and open toe  My computer crashed again so can't show u pics of the amethyste WS AD 100.  They are amazing IRL.


----------



## Dessye

MadameElle said:


> Having the amethyste bianca and amethyste watersnake AD is not too much.  One is patent and closed toe and one is exotic and open toe  My computer crashed again so can't show u pics of the amethyste WS AD 100.  They are amazing IRL.



Amethyst WS AD???   I did not need to hear this.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




do they come in 140??


----------



## MadameElle

Dessye said:


> Amethyst WS AD???   I did not need to hear this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> do they come in 140??



Don't quote me, but I think I read somewhere here that the amethyste WS AD is only 100. Maybe Alice1979 can verify.  The 100 is soooooo comfy, you can wear them all day.


----------



## RedBottomLover

Dessye said:


> Haha yeah, video call!   THAT wouldn't turn any heads in the boutique



Haha I'm sure I'd get _plenty_ of stares! But you can't lie, you know it's the perfect solution


----------



## adeana

Were the only neutral color exotic for F11 the rocca python and beige WS?


----------



## jeNYC

Went to Horatio yesterday.  They have a lot of beautiful crocs, Leopard MBP 150, crystal python 150, black maggies, leopard maggies, purple bianca, they getting the nude in October


----------



## jeNYC




----------



## sammix3

^^Thank you for the eye candy!


----------



## AEGIS

that is such a beautiful store


----------



## jenayb

*Chacci*!!! 

Did you get the Very Mix yet??


----------



## MadameElle

JeNYC-thanks for sharing.


----------



## jenayb

jeNYC said:


>



Thanks for posting all the beautiful pics, sweet pea! 

My, my! That Very Mix looks like the most *amazing* Christmas party shoe I've ever seen, no???  :xtree:


----------



## AEGIS

im not gonna lie..the very mix scares me.  it may be tooo fab for me.  i am not ready for all of that /destiny's child 'bootylicious' tone/


----------



## hazeltt

jeNYC said:


> Went to Horatio yesterday.  They have a lot of beautiful crocs, Leopard MBP 150, crystal python 150, black maggies, leopard maggies, purple bianca, they getting the nude in October



Isn't this store, Madison, if I'm not mistaken? Lots of yummy eye candy! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## carlinha

jeNYC said:


> Went to Horatio yesterday.  They have a lot of beautiful crocs, Leopard MBP 150, crystal python 150, black maggies, leopard maggies, purple bianca, they getting the nude in October





hazeltt said:


> Isn't this store, Madison, if I'm not mistaken? Lots of yummy eye candy! Thanks for sharing!



just about to say too that looks like the madison store front


----------



## LizzielovesCL

Thank you, for posting Jenyc!!


----------



## jenayb

AEGIS said:


> im not gonna lie..the very mix scares me.  it may be tooo fab for me.  i am not ready for all of that /destiny's child 'bootylicious' tone/



Oh, yes you are.


----------



## chacci1

jenaywins said:


> *Chacci*!!!
> 
> Did you get the Very Mix yet??



No babe!  No very mix yet!  I was at the Madison store on Wed. And saw the red very mix, and sigh, didn't like it!  So sad!  I begged the manager there to find me the silver one in which he laughed (thought I wa joking where I was only sort of joking hoping that miracles really did happen). Anyway, he said the very mix looks like it's staying around (they have another coming for the spring). Even that didn't sound that nice. I'm just hoping at some point silver comes back!!
However, I did purchase the oulanbator in tan and found my black spike pigalle in my size!!!  Yeah!  Only prob is now I have 2 pairs of black spike pigalle.  Anyway, I'll post pics of the oulanbator when they get here tomorrow (had to ship bc no room in my suitcase!)


----------



## chanel*liz

Beautiful storefront!! thanks for posting jeNYC.. i die for those strass daffodiles  crossing my fingers i get a pair for my birthday in a few weeks from DH


----------



## LavenderIce

laleeza said:


> It's also in amethyst and camel watersnake this season - I believe at NM already





laleeza said:


> I thought it was the 140, but can't find the email now to confirm. Sorry





LavenderIce said:


> No worries.  The lookbooks often use a different shoe or colorway to illustrate the style, but not what they actually receive.  I could have sworn I read 100mm.  I'll check it when I get a chance.



Checked the lookbook.  NM is getting the AD 100 in camel and amethyste WS.


----------



## AEGIS

chacci1 said:


> No babe!  No very mix yet!  I was at the Madison store on Wed. And saw the red very mix, and sigh, didn't like it!  So sad!  I begged the manager there to find me the silver one in which he laughed (thought I wa joking where I was only sort of joking hoping that miracles really did happen). Anyway, he said the very mix looks like it's staying around (they have another coming for the spring). Even that didn't sound that nice. I'm just hoping at some point silver comes back!!
> However, I did purchase the oulanbator in tan and found my black spike pigalle in my size!!!  Yeah!  Only prob is now I have 2 pairs of black spike pigalle.  Anyway, I'll post pics of the oulanbator when they get here tomorrow (had to ship bc no room in my suitcase!)




was the sizing off?


----------



## sammix3

LavenderIce said:


> Checked the lookbook.  NM is getting the AD 100 in camel and amethyste WS.



Do you remember how much it was?


----------



## jeNYC

carlinha said:


> just about to say too that looks like the madison store front


 

oh yes, i wasnt paying attention when typing...i WAS on Madison avenue the whole day lol


----------



## chacci1

AEGIS said:


> was the sizing off?




For the very mix???  It fits exactly like lady peep.


----------



## anniethecat

LavenderIce said:


> Checked the lookbook. NM is getting the AD 100 in camel and amethyste WS.


 
Lavender do you know an approx. ETA?


----------



## LavenderIce

sammix3 said:


> Do you remember how much it was?



Listed in the lookbook as $1095.



anniethecat said:


> Lavender do you know an approx. ETA?



The lookbook says the start ship date is 7/6/11 with a cancel date of 10/15/11.


----------



## missgiannina

Daffodile Graine


----------



## PeepToe

missgiannina said:


> Daffodile Graine



Shoe twins! I just love this leather!!


----------



## jenayb

missgiannina said:


> Daffodile Graine



Good call posting this! I think a lot of ladies have been asking about the texture of the Graine and your photos are REALLY clear!!


----------



## Dessye

missgiannina said:


> Daffodile Graine



OMG --- I DIE!!!!   Those look freakin' amazing on you!!   That calf graine is so gorgeous


----------



## hazeltt

missgiannina said:


> Daffodile Graine



I love the graine! Congrats!!


----------



## anniethecat

LavenderIce said:


> Listed in the lookbook as $1095.
> 
> 
> 
> The lookbook says the start ship date is 7/6/11 with a cancel date of 10/15/11.


 
Thank you!!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

missgiannina said:


> Daffodile Graine



They're beautiful


----------



## Dessye

chacci1 said:


> No babe! No very mix yet! I was at the Madison store on Wed. And saw the red very mix, and sigh, didn't like it! So sad! I begged the manager there to find me the silver one in which he laughed (thought I wa joking where I was only sort of joking hoping that miracles really did happen). Anyway, he said the very mix looks like it's staying around (*they have another coming for the spring*). Even that didn't sound that nice. I'm just hoping at some point silver comes back!!
> However, I did purchase the oulanbator in tan and found my black spike pigalle in my size!!! Yeah! Only prob is now I have 2 pairs of black spike pigalle. Anyway, I'll post pics of the oulanbator when they get here tomorrow (had to ship bc no room in my suitcase!)


 
  Can you describe what it looks like???


----------



## Dessye

Thanks *JeNYC* for the yummy pics!


----------



## mishybelle

Dessye said:


> Amethyst WS AD???  I did not need to hear this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> do they come in 140??


 

OMG. Amethyste WS. Please tell me they are making a Bianca or Jenny out of this material too...


----------



## mishybelle

Btw, going to the CL Trunk Show at NM Topanga either tomorrow or Thursday... will report back any goodies (and associated sizing)!!


----------



## LavenderIce

LavenderIce said:


> Listed in the lookbook as $1095.
> 
> 
> 
> The lookbook says the start ship date is 7/6/11 with a cancel date of 10/15/11.





Dessye said:


> Amethyst WS AD???   I did not need to hear this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> do they come in 140??



Went to the trunk show.  They are indeed 100mm.  Not sure about the 140.  Will post a spy pic in a bit.



mishybelle said:


> OMG. Amethyste WS. Please tell me they are making a Bianca or Jenny out of this material too...



Yeah, the amethyste WS Bianca has arrived at some of the boutiques.  Will also come in Bambou.


----------



## mishybelle

^dying right now. Are there any pics available? Ref Thread?


----------



## BijouBleu

I believe I saw the Amethyste WS Bianca at CL Palazzo while CL @ The Forum Shops had the indigo colourway (this store is amazing, loved it).

ETA - While I didn't purchase it, the Very Mix in Vulcano was seriously gorgeous!


----------



## jenayb

mishybelle said:


> Btw, going to the CL Trunk Show at NM Topanga either tomorrow or Thursday... will report back any goodies (and associated sizing)!!



Woohoo I can't wait!!


----------



## mishybelle

^maybe my prayers will be answered and I will see something in amethyste WS there!


----------



## jenayb

mishybelle said:


> ^maybe my prayers will be answered and I will see something in amethyste WS there!



Is the Bianca around in your size hon? Honestly, I'm very glad I went for it sight unseen - it's beautiful!


----------



## Dessye

mishybelle said:


> Btw, going to the CL Trunk Show at NM Topanga either tomorrow or Thursday... will report back any goodies (and associated sizing)!!


 
  Can't wait to hear the juicy details! 



LavenderIce said:


> Went to the trunk show. *They are indeed 100mm.* Not sure about the 140. Will post a spy pic in a bit.
> 
> Yeah, the amethyste WS Bianca has arrived at some of the boutiques. Will also come in Bambou.


 
Thanks, *Lav*!  Oh well, my check book is extremely happy right now, hehe


----------



## gymangel812

mishybelle said:


> ^dying right now. Are there any pics available? Ref Thread?


here's the bambou amethyste WS:



and in case anyone wants to see indigo WS:


----------



## Dessye

gymangel812 said:


> here's the bambou amethyste WS:
> View attachment 1471163
> 
> 
> and in case anyone wants to see indigo WS:
> View attachment 1471164



  I am in love with the indigo WS --- so rich in color!  If it was available in AD, I'd be in trouble...  RB....Indigo....RB....Indigo....?  I do love my RB but the indigo


----------



## regeens

I was chatting with some ladies here about my strange attraction to the Vomit Yolandas....Chartreuse actually looks good in real life!  And I must say, the gold/beige Ziggy is tickling my fancy as well! Last notable shoe is the Opaco Indigo WS Fifi. I passed on these initially when UK said it'll get the Opaco in Fifi, but am going to go on the waitlist now --having seen this blue IRL, gotta say, it's stunning!

All these are new from the Sydney boutique. Enjoy!!!


----------



## regeens

Not as exciting as the above, but here they are. The WS amethyste Bibi (no photo) though isn't as exciting as the indigo IMO. Enjoy!

The Oprah in emeraude:


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

jeNYC said:


> Went to Horatio yesterday.  They have a lot of beautiful crocs, Leopard MBP 150, crystal python 150, black maggies, leopard maggies, purple bianca, they getting the nude in October



Does anyone know what the technical strass colors these three are called? Or if there are any other strass colors coming available for the Dafs? And maybe even what their inventory is like for these? Tall order I know


----------



## indi3r4

thank you for posting pictures ladies.. so many gorgeous pieces that I want to get.. where's that money tree!!  I love love love all the WS.. indigo, amethyste, chartreuse..


----------



## pixiesparkle

regeens said:


> I was chatting with some ladies here about my strange attraction to the Vomit Yolandas....Chartreuse actually looks good in real life!  And I must say, the gold/beige Ziggy is tickling my fancy as well! Last notable shoe is the Opaco Indigo WS Fifi. I passed on these initially when UK said it'll get the Opaco in Fifi, but am going to go on the waitlist now --having seen this blue IRL, gotta say, it's stunning!
> 
> All these are new from the Sydney boutique. Enjoy!!!


Thanks so much for posting these pics *regeens*~! I jumped on the phone right away after seeing these and will be dropping by the boutique tmr..the indigo WS Fifi is TDF!!

btw if you don't mind me asking, is your size sold out here in Sydney so you have to waitlist in the UK?


----------



## sammix3

*regeens* - thank you for the lovely pics!


----------



## sammix3

New on Saks.com


----------



## rdgldy

I love the ziggys in the other colorway!!!


----------



## mishybelle

gymangel812 said:


> here's the bambou amethyste WS:
> View attachment 1471163
> 
> 
> and in case anyone wants to see indigo WS:
> View attachment 1471164


 

Very very pretty. Doing some math right now... lol


----------



## mishybelle

jenaywins said:


> Is the Bianca around in your size hon? Honestly, I'm very glad I went for it sight unseen - it's beautiful!


 

For some reason, the Bianca and I don't agree for comfort reasons. A total shame, since it's such a lovely, versatile shoe and it comes in all the colorways I die for. I would have made an exception (i.e. fought through the pain) for amethyste WS, but oooh... the Bambou... Oddly enough, the Bambou does agree with me!


----------



## jenayb

mishybelle said:


> For some reason, the Bianca and I don't agree for comfort reasons. A total shame, since it's such a lovely, versatile shoe and it comes in all the colorways I die for. I would have made an exception (i.e. fought through the pain) for amethyste WS, but oooh... the Bambou... Oddly enough, the Bambou does agree with me!


 
You know, I have actually heard a LOT of girls say that the Bianca is just not a winner for them. Hmm. Funny... The Amethyste WS Bambou is available......


----------



## 318Platinum

mishybelle said:


> For some reason, the Bianca and I don't agree for comfort reasons. A total shame, since it's such a lovely, versatile shoe and it comes in all the colorways I die for. I would have made an exception (i.e. fought through the pain) for amethyste WS, but oooh... the Bambou... Oddly enough, the Bambou does agree with me!



Honestly, my Biancas have gotten WAYYYY more comfy than when I got them, but when I tried on the Patent AD at the boutique, It was like I was wearing NOTHING!!! The amount of comfort I felt in the Patent Altadama was so surreal, I almost bought them just for that reason. I really think the ADs look weird. Maybe it's the platform, or lack there of, i'm not sure. My point is that maybe the Bambou agrees with you because it's open-toed? thats the ONLY explanation I came up with for my AD experience.


----------



## jenayb

318Platinum said:


> Honestly, my Biancas have gotten WAYYYY more comfy than when I got them, but when I tried on the Patent AD at the boutique, It was like I was wearing NOTHING!!! The amount of comfort I felt in the Patent Altadama was so surreal, I almost bought them just for that reason. I really think the ADs look weird. Maybe it's the platform, or lack there of, i'm not sure. My point is that maybe the Bambou agrees with you because it's open-toed? thats the ONLY explanation I came up with for my AD experience.



Hmm. What do you think looks weird about them? They have a platform... No lack thereof.


----------



## phiphi

regeens said:


> I was chatting with some ladies here about my strange attraction to the Vomit Yolandas....Chartreuse actually looks good in real life!  And I must say, the gold/beige Ziggy is tickling my fancy as well! Last notable shoe is the Opaco Indigo WS Fifi. I passed on these initially when UK said it'll get the Opaco in Fifi, but am going to go on the waitlist now --having seen this blue IRL, gotta say, it's stunning!
> 
> All these are new from the Sydney boutique. Enjoy!!!



GAH!! R, the indigo is so pretty!


----------



## jenayb

I want that Chartreuse WS Bambou so bad!


----------



## 318Platinum

jenaywins said:


> Hmm. What do you think looks weird about them? They have a platform... No lack thereof.



LOL, I am used to higher platforms than the one on ADs. I'm not sure how they look weird, but to me, they do. It doesn't have the look that I wish it did. I know i'm not making sense, but I'm not sure what it is about the look of the AD that turns me off. I LOVE the look of the LP, but not, the AD.  I know, I sound crazy. lol


----------



## Dessye

jenaywins said:


> I want that Chartreuse WS Bambou so bad!



Are you getting them??


----------



## Dessye

318Platinum said:


> Honestly, my Biancas have gotten WAYYYY more comfy than when I got them, but when I tried on the Patent AD at the boutique, It was like I was wearing NOTHING!!! The amount of comfort I felt in the Patent Altadama was so surreal, I almost bought them just for that reason. I really think the ADs look weird. Maybe it's the platform, or lack there of, i'm not sure. My point is that maybe the Bambou agrees with you because it's open-toed? thats the ONLY explanation I came up with for my AD experience.



Wow, I wish I could say the same about the ADs.  I love them but I don't find them as comfy as you do!  I agree I love the LPs but they are 150 whereas I prefer the ADs for their 140 heel.  I wish Msr. L would make an LP in 140.


----------



## jenayb

Dessye said:


> Are you getting them??



Lol! Idk. I don't think so. I recently was bitten by the Celine bug!!!


----------



## Dessye

jenaywins said:


> Lol! Idk. I don't think so. I recently was bitten by the Celine bug!!!



Oooo, Celine!  Clothes, bags or everything?


----------



## jenayb

Dessye said:


> Oooo, Celine!  Clothes, bags or everything?



Errrrrrrrrthing!!!


----------



## Dessye

jenaywins said:


> Errrrrrrrrthing!!!



:giggles:


----------



## amber_christine

BijouBleu said:


> Just ordered the No299 in black suede and watersnake (there's not a black suede shoe I've met that I've been able to resist ). It's also going to be my first (semi) exotic. Can't wait.
> 
> Anyone have any mod pics of theirs?





adctd2onlnshpng said:


> will post my pics tomorrow night promise!




Any modeling pics available yet?!  I'm dyyyyyyying to see what these beauties look like on!


----------



## mishybelle

I went to the CL Trunk Show at NM Topanga last night. Over and Under-whelmed at the same time. I hoped to give you ladies some sizing advice, but alas, most styles were in a size 38 or 39. Here are some highlights:

Daf Booty in leopard pony - Tall. Gorgeous. Very, very luxe. But yes, it's a whole lotta leopard ponyhair. It takes a certain someone to pull all that off
Bibi Botta - If I could wear tall boots, I would wear these in an instant. They are that gorgeous. IMHO, much cuter than last year's Gazolina
Lavalliere in EB suede - I know to some it's an overpriced Ron Ron. But wow, it's so beautiful in person. ALMOST worth the 795 they are charging
AD 100 in amethyste WS - Kind of disappointed with the color and texture, but that may be due to it being a floor sample. Perhaps the color of the Bianca and Bambou is more intense, but I'll pass for now
Metalipp in pewter - Wow. Wow. Wow. My overall fave of the night. The pewter cap toe, chain trim and heel give just the right amount of edge to a black pump
Volpi in gold nappa - Wow again.
8 Mignons 120 in black suede - Wow. I wasn't sure if the 120 could cut it after seeing Jenay's reveal of the 150 in chartreuse. Believe me, they cut it! It's a simple black sandal, but kicked up ten levels with that glitter york and gold nappa trim. Will also come in amethyste
Bambou - the lookbook said something like a green metal patent?? Should be pretty
There were other styles out, but I wasn't too impressed with them(glitter Helmours, nude patent Maggies, Big Dorcets, etc). I'm looking forward to Fall and can't wait to see what everyone gets!!!

BTW, I should be getting something Bordeaux in the mail...


----------



## 318Platinum

Dessye said:


> Wow, I wish I could say the same about the ADs.  I love them but I don't find them as comfy as you do!  I agree I love the LPs but they are 150 whereas I prefer the ADs for their 140 heel.  I wish Msr. L would make an LP in 140.



LOL, now that I think about it, I'm so scared that I have praised how comfy they were for me, that when I go back to try them on and purchase them, it will be the exact opposite experience!!! I have yet to try on the LP< but that is the shoe that I would rather have!!! It's SOOOOOOO SEXY AND HOTT!!! I just hope it fits like the AD.  I wonder how the LP would look at 140?


----------



## Dessye

mishybelle said:


> I went to the CL Trunk Show at NM Topanga last night. Over and Under-whelmed at the same time. I hoped to give you ladies some sizing advice, but alas, most styles were in a size 38 or 39. Here are some highlights:
> 
> Daf Booty in leopard pony - Tall. Gorgeous. Very, very luxe. But yes, it's a whole lotta leopard ponyhair. It takes a certain someone to pull all that off
> Bibi Botta - If I could wear tall boots, I would wear these in an instant. They are that gorgeous. IMHO, much cuter than last year's Gazolina
> Lavalliere in EB suede - I know to some it's an overpriced Ron Ron. But wow, it's so beautiful in person. ALMOST worth the 795 they are charging
> AD 100 in amethyste WS - Kind of disappointed with the color and texture, but that may be due to it being a floor sample. Perhaps the color of the Bianca and Bambou is more intense, but I'll pass for now
> Metalipp in pewter - Wow. Wow. Wow. My overall fave of the night. The pewter cap toe, chain trim and heel give just the right amount of edge to a black pump
> Volpi in gold nappa - Wow again.
> 8 Mignons 120 in black suede - Wow. I wasn't sure if the 120 could cut it after seeing Jenay's reveal of the 150 in chartreuse. Believe me, they cut it! It's a simple black sandal, but kicked up ten levels with that glitter york and gold nappa trim. Will also come in amethyste
> Bambou - the lookbook said something like a green metal patent?? Should be pretty
> There were other styles out, but I wasn't too impressed with them(glitter Helmours, nude patent Maggies, Big Dorcets, etc). I'm looking forward to Fall and can't wait to see what everyone gets!!!
> 
> BTW, I should be getting something Bordeaux in the mail...


 
Thank you for the update, *Mishy*!  That's too bad about the amethyste AD.  Pics from Madison were much more vibrant!  The Indigo WS is so tempting


----------



## jenayb

Yay *mishy*! Thanks for the update!! I'm definitely getting the black Suede 8 Mignons 120!! I agree with you on the Meta..... I already waitlisted the leopard on ecomm. Thanks again for the comprehensive review. You are a doll! 

ETA: My Amethyste WS Bianca is gorgy in person. Perhaps it's just dye variation?  Others mentioned being underwhelmed as well...


----------



## roussel

I can't wait to see that green metal patent Bambou!
Thanks for the report Mishy!


----------



## sammix3

roussel said:


> I can't wait to see that green metal patent Bambou!
> Thanks for the report Mishy!



I've seen it in SF NM. Its the emerald patent and its gorgeous!


----------



## Raffaluv

jenaywins said:


> I want that Chartreuse WS Bambou so bad!


 

OMG J I really want them too!!


----------



## Dessye

sammix3 said:


> I've seen it in SF NM. Its the emerald patent and its gorgeous!


 
Emerald metal patent???   I'm hoping it's going to be made in Bianca or AD...


----------



## roussel

sammix3 said:


> I've seen it in SF NM. Its the emerald patent and its gorgeous!


 
Oh if that's the one then I've seen that same shoe in SF.


----------



## jenayb

Dessye said:


> Emerald metal patent???  I'm hoping it's going to be made in Bianca or AD...


 
AD!!!!!   

OMG can you imagine?!


----------



## BijouBleu

amber_christine said:


> Any modeling pics available yet?! I'm dyyyyyyying to see what these beauties look like on!


 
Mine should be coming in today, barring missing the UPS guy, should post pics tonight.


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

i just found out there aren't any more of the AB strass daffodils in size 36 in the CL company. i really really want these. does anyone know differently? could there still be a pair available?

the good/scary news is there is a pair on ebay in my size:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-STRASS-DAFFODIL-DAFFODILE-PUMP-36-/270805635594?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item3f0d46120a

but i am so nervous. i have never bought anything on ebay for more than $10.00! I am petrified something will go wrong. I did have them authenticated on here but I am still scared. would it be crazy to bid? i already know i won't go much more over the starting price, since that's what CL sells them for.

i am also nervous there won't be lots of these on ebay in my size, brand new in the future... is that safe to assume?

opinions?


----------



## NANI1972

Pretending I didn't hear anything about Black Suede 8 Mignons. :hnsnsn:

Thanks for the info mishybelle!


----------



## Dessye

jenaywins said:


> AD!!!!!
> 
> OMG can you imagine?!


 
Yes!!!!


----------



## Dessye

LamborghiniGirl said:


> i just found out there aren't any more of the AB strass daffodils in size 36 in the CL company. i really really want these. does anyone know differently? could there still be a pair available?
> 
> the good/scary news is there is a pair on ebay in my size:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/CHRISTIAN-L...35594?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item3f0d46120a
> 
> but i am so nervous. i have never bought anything on ebay for more than $10.00! I am petrified something will go wrong. I did have them authenticated on here but I am still scared. would it be crazy to bid? i already know i won't go much more over the starting price, since that's what CL sells them for.
> 
> i am also nervous there won't be lots of these on ebay in my size, brand new in the future... is that safe to assume?
> 
> opinions?


 
Ummm, I don't blame you at all for being nervous.  That is a lot of money and I've never done a transaction on eBay for much over $1000.  Perhaps you could ask the seller for a lot more pictures so you can rest easy that they have the shoes.  If you want to go ahead I'd ask for the pics and keep all emails between you and the seller.  And I'd get them insured too.

There probably won't be LOTS in your size but you may find one.  But the prices may be jacked up.  Good luck!

ETA: I just checked out the seller.  All her other CLs for auction are authentic and she seems to have a good history of selling authentic CL in the past.


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

Dessye said:


> Ummm, I don't blame you at all for being nervous.  That is a lot of money and I've never done a transaction on eBay for much over $1000.  Perhaps you could ask the seller for a lot more pictures so you can rest easy that they have the shoes.  If you want to go ahead I'd ask for the pics and keep all emails between you and the seller.  And I'd get them insured too.
> 
> There probably won't be LOTS in your size but you may find one.  But the prices may be jacked up.  Good luck!
> 
> ETA: I just checked out the seller.  All her other CLs for auction are authentic and she seems to have a good history of selling authentic CL in the past.



thanks for at least agreeing with me that this is kind of nuts. i mean it is nuts even if i get them from CL! lol. what do you mean keep all emails between me and the seller? you mean not post anything about it here? that makes sense. thanks!!


----------



## Dessye

LamborghiniGirl said:


> thanks for at least agreeing with me that this is kind of nuts. i mean it is nuts even if i get them from CL! lol. what do you mean keep all emails between me and the seller? you mean not post anything about it here? that makes sense. thanks!!


 
I don't want to scare you but I said that about keeping email communications because some sellers do bait-and-switch.  On the other hand, buyers do this too...   Well, actually after looking at the seller's feedback it seems like she/he is an honest seller.  Why don't you email the seller and ask a few questions.  Any seller who is selling $6000 shoes on eBay should be very reasonable about any questions or concerns!


----------



## NANI1972

LamborghiniGirl said:


> i just found out there aren't any more of the AB strass daffodils in size 36 in the CL company. i really really want these. does anyone know differently? could there still be a pair available?
> 
> the good/scary news is there is a pair on ebay in my size:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/CHRISTIAN-L...35594?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item3f0d46120a
> 
> but i am so nervous. i have never bought anything on ebay for more than $10.00! I am petrified something will go wrong. I did have them authenticated on here but I am still scared. would it be crazy to bid? i already know i won't go much more over the starting price, since that's what CL sells them for.
> 
> i am also nervous there won't be lots of these on ebay in my size, brand new in the future... is that safe to assume?
> 
> opinions?


 Agree with Dessye, ask the seller for more pics. I would ask the seller to send you a pic with thier ebay seller ID written on a piece of paper in the same photo witht the shoes.


----------



## anniethecat

jenaywins said:


> AD!!!!!
> 
> OMG can you imagine?!


 
I would love that!


----------



## mishybelle

Dessye said:


> Thank you for the update, *Mishy*! That's too bad about the amethyste AD. Pics from Madison were much more vibrant! The Indigo WS is so tempting


 
The depth of color I was hoping for compared to the amethyste suede wasn't there. I wish Msr. L would do an ultraviolet WS. That was by far my favorite purple.



jenaywins said:


> Yay *mishy*! Thanks for the update!! I'm definitely getting the black Suede 8 Mignons 120!! I agree with you on the Meta..... I already waitlisted the leopard on ecomm. Thanks again for the comprehensive review. You are a doll!
> 
> ETA: My Amethyste WS Bianca is gorgy in person. Perhaps it's just dye variation?  Others mentioned being underwhelmed as well...


 
Tee hee... I'm secretly stalking the pewter Metalipp. BTW, did I miss an amethyste reveal??? I'm so so behind! Will check your thread now...



roussel said:


> I can't wait to see that green metal patent Bambou!
> Thanks for the report Mishy!


 


sammix3 said:


> I've seen it in SF NM. Its the emerald patent and its gorgeous!


 


Dessye said:


> Emerald metal patent???  I'm hoping it's going to be made in Bianca or AD...


 
Oh wow. This I need to see to believe. Too much gorgeous-ness this Fall!!!


----------



## jenayb

mishybelle said:


> The depth of color I was hoping for compared to the amethyste suede wasn't there. I wish Msr. L would do an ultraviolet WS. That was by far my favorite purple.
> 
> Tee hee... I'm secretly stalking the pewter Metalipp. BTW, did I miss an amethyste reveal??? I'm so so behind! Will check your thread now...


 
Nah girl, there wasn't a super special reveal. Heck, I didn't even take good photos yet! 

Here they are, though!


----------



## sammix3

jenaywins said:


> AD!!!!!
> 
> OMG can you imagine?!



I think I remember Nat saying she ordered AD at Holts or somewhere...


----------



## jenayb

sammix3 said:


> I think I remember Nat saying she ordered AD at Holts or somewhere...


 
The green metal patent?


----------



## sakura

LamborghiniGirl said:


> i just found out there aren't any more of the AB strass daffodils in size 36 in the CL company. i really really want these. does anyone know differently? could there still be a pair available?
> 
> the good/scary news is there is a pair on ebay in my size:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-STRASS-DAFFODIL-DAFFODILE-PUMP-36-/270805635594?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item3f0d46120a
> 
> but i am so nervous. i have never bought anything on ebay for more than $10.00! I am petrified something will go wrong. I did have them authenticated on here but I am still scared. would it be crazy to bid? i already know i won't go much more over the starting price, since that's what CL sells them for.
> 
> i am also nervous there won't be lots of these on ebay in my size, brand new in the future... is that safe to assume?
> 
> opinions?



You may want to try contacting Neimans.  I believe they also carried this style in AB.


----------



## hazeltt

mishybelle said:


> I went to the CL Trunk Show at NM Topanga last night. Over and Under-whelmed at the same time. I hoped to give you ladies some sizing advice, but alas, most styles were in a size 38 or 39. Here are some highlights:
> 
> Daf Booty in leopard pony - Tall. Gorgeous. Very, very luxe. But yes, it's a whole lotta leopard ponyhair. It takes a certain someone to pull all that off
> Bibi Botta - If I could wear tall boots, I would wear these in an instant. They are that gorgeous. IMHO, much cuter than last year's Gazolina
> Lavalliere in EB suede - I know to some it's an overpriced Ron Ron. But wow, it's so beautiful in person. ALMOST worth the 795 they are charging
> AD 100 in amethyste WS - Kind of disappointed with the color and texture, but that may be due to it being a floor sample. Perhaps the color of the Bianca and Bambou is more intense, but I'll pass for now
> Metalipp in pewter - Wow. Wow. Wow. My overall fave of the night. The pewter cap toe, chain trim and heel give just the right amount of edge to a black pump
> Volpi in gold nappa - Wow again.
> 8 Mignons 120 in black suede - Wow. I wasn't sure if the 120 could cut it after seeing Jenay's reveal of the 150 in chartreuse. Believe me, they cut it! It's a simple black sandal, but kicked up ten levels with that glitter york and gold nappa trim. Will also come in amethyste
> Bambou - the lookbook said something like a green metal patent?? Should be pretty
> There were other styles out, but I wasn't too impressed with them(glitter Helmours, nude patent Maggies, Big Dorcets, etc). I'm looking forward to Fall and can't wait to see what everyone gets!!!
> 
> BTW, I should be getting something Bordeaux in the mail...



Thanks for sharing! The Metalipp looks promising but I wonder if they're a pain to walk in.


----------



## sammix3

jenaywins said:


> The green metal patent?



Yup. If green metal patent is the emerald patent


----------



## jenayb

sammix3 said:


> Yup. If green metal patent is the emerald patent


----------



## laleeza

sammix3 said:


> Yup. If green metal patent is the emerald patent



In AD or in bambou?


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

Update** 

I just spoke to NM and they called their buying office. They said that they are getting another color strass Daf for Resort that won't ship until October. Apparently it won't be AB-- they did get AB for Spring but all gone in my size    It'll be a gold base with clear crystals; but they said it isn't the current Peach color either,

Has anyone seen this yet? even a little preview picture?

Or any of the other resort shoes? Now I am so curious!


----------



## AEGIS

i went to saks today and the SA told me about a shoe for spring called Bubblegum or something that sounded really pretty.

she said the heel is like a flower and as you get towards to the top of the shoe it blooms and it has the same detail on the toe and that the pink was really pretty.


----------



## AEGIS

oprah has a shoe named after her?


----------



## strsusc

laleeza said:


> In AD or in bambou?



please say AD, please say AD....


----------



## carlinha

LamborghiniGirl said:


> thanks for at least agreeing with me that this is kind of nuts. i mean it is nuts even if i get them from CL! lol. what do you mean keep all emails between me and the seller? you mean not post anything about it here? that makes sense. thanks!!



did you also try contacting Bergdorf Goodman?  they had tons of them when i was there a few weeks ago!  (not 100% sure on 36)  good luck!


----------



## rdgldy

AEGIS said:


> oprah has a shoe named after her?


I'd imagine she is a damn good customer!!


----------



## sammix3

ntntgo said:


> They are.  I think they were in an email from Madison and I think Horatio got them as well as Dublin.  The color is called Emeraulde.  It also comes in the AD.



Ladies... my memory did not fail me. The emerald patent does come in AD.


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

carlinha said:


> did you also try contacting Bergdorf Goodman?  they had tons of them when i was there a few weeks ago!  (not 100% sure on 36)  good luck!



thank you for the info! i will try first thing tomorrow. or later this morning


----------



## PetitColibri

Ladies if you are a size 40 you know what you have to do...

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Christian-L...s&hash=item2313af3c6b&clk_rvr_id=259334273235

I almost cried when I saw the size ! damn my stupid little feet:weird:


----------



## pixiesparkle

jenaywins said:


> Nah girl, there wasn't a super special reveal. Heck, I didn't even take good photos yet!
> 
> Here they are, though!


O wow..the colour of your amethyste WS Bianca in this pic is quite different from the one I saw in Sydney CL boutique, yours is a much richer and young-looking purple while the one I saw is lighter and not very appealing..:wondering


mishybelle said:


> I went to the CL Trunk Show at NM Topanga last night. Over and Under-whelmed at the same time. I hoped to give you ladies some sizing advice, but alas, most styles were in a size 38 or 39. Here are some highlights:
> 
> Daf Booty in leopard pony - Tall. Gorgeous. Very, very luxe. But yes, it's a whole lotta leopard ponyhair. It takes a certain someone to pull all that off
> Bibi Botta - If I could wear tall boots, I would wear these in an instant. They are that gorgeous. IMHO, much cuter than last year's Gazolina
> Lavalliere in EB suede - I know to some it's an overpriced Ron Ron. But wow, it's so beautiful in person. ALMOST worth the 795 they are charging
> AD 100 in amethyste WS - Kind of disappointed with the color and texture, but that may be due to it being a floor sample. Perhaps the color of the Bianca and Bambou is more intense, but I'll pass for now
> Metalipp in pewter - Wow. Wow. Wow. My overall fave of the night. The pewter cap toe, chain trim and heel give just the right amount of edge to a black pump
> Volpi in gold nappa - Wow again.
> 8 Mignons 120 in black suede - Wow. I wasn't sure if the 120 could cut it after seeing Jenay's reveal of the 150 in chartreuse. Believe me, they cut it! It's a simple black sandal, but kicked up ten levels with that glitter york and gold nappa trim. Will also come in amethyste
> Bambou - the lookbook said something like a green metal patent?? Should be pretty
> There were other styles out, but I wasn't too impressed with them(glitter Helmours, nude patent Maggies, Big Dorcets, etc). I'm looking forward to Fall and can't wait to see what everyone gets!!!
> 
> BTW, I should be getting something Bordeaux in the mail...


Thank you so much for sharing *mishybelle*!
ITA with you on the EB Lavalliere!! I do think it's overpriced, in Australia the price is 935AUD which is absolutely ridiculous but they're really very gorgeous in person and very cute as well as egelant on as well 

I am falling head over heels in love with the *EB/RBlue Metalipp*..I know Sydney boutique is not getting them so I'll definitely have to order them from overseas..I'd much prefer getting them from Europe as shipping from the US to Australia is insanely expensive. Does anyone have intel as to which boutiques/dept stores will be getting them? TIA!


----------



## chanel*liz

PetitColibri said:


> Ladies if you are a size 40 you know what you have to do...
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Christian-L...s&hash=item2313af3c6b&clk_rvr_id=259334273235
> 
> I almost cried when I saw the size ! damn my stupid little feet:weird:


 
um, these will be mine


----------



## PetitColibri

chanel*liz said:


> um, these will be mine



you're so lucky that they are your size !
they are even more gorgeous than I thought they would be !
I definitely need some Calypsos in my collection... if only one pair would pop in my size... this is only the 2nd time I ever saw a pair on ebay...


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

chanel*liz said:


> um, these will be mine


 
Buy some insoles and foot petals! I think we're the same size (39?) and I need cushions in mine to keep them on my feet.

Good luck!! These are soo gorgeous and super HTF!


----------



## NANI1972

chanel*liz said:


> um, these will be mine


 GL babe! hope yuu get them!


----------



## indypup

chanel*liz said:


> um, these will be mine



DO IT!  Are you going to send an offer?

I know this is going to make me sound crazy, but these are the only Calypsos that make my heart race.


----------



## jenayb

OMG!!! Two Calypsos in one month have shown up!?!?!?


----------



## MDM

mishybelle said:
			
		

> *Lavalliere in EB suede* - I know to some it's an overpriced Ron Ron. But wow, it's so beautiful in person. ALMOST worth the 795 they are charging





pixiesparkle said:


> ITA with you on the *EB Lavalliere*!! I do think it's overpriced, in Australia the price is 935AUD which is absolutely ridiculous but they're really very gorgeous in person and very cute as well as egelant on as well



I bought the EB Lavalliere a couple of months ago.  I agree with both of you, this shoe is beyond beautiful and so classy/elegant.  Yes, it's an overpriced Ron Ron, but I was a goner the moment I tried it on.   

If any of you is hesitating, don't - you will not regret it.


----------



## Dessye

sammix3 said:


> Ladies... my memory did not fail me. *The emerald patent does come in AD*.





Hehe --- does it come in Bianca too???


----------



## anniethecat

sammix3 said:


> Ladies... my memory did not fail me. The emerald patent does come in AD.


 

Who has them?  I need them!!


----------



## ChrisyAM15

chanel*liz said:


> um, these will be mine


 
Hope you get them Liz!!!
These are gorgeous and very very HTF.
Goodluck babe !!


----------



## rdgldy

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Buy some insoles and foot petals! I think we're the same size (39?) and I need cushions in mine to keep them on my feet.
> 
> Good luck!! These are soo gorgeous and super HTF!


*naked*, what size are yours??  I hate shoes that are too big on me.  Do they run CL TTS??


----------



## ChrisyAM15

rdgldy said:


> *naked*, what size are yours?? I hate shoes that are too big on me. Do they run CL TTS??


 
I think 1/2 size down, because Jenay got these TTS and she said they are a tiny bit big.


----------



## rdgldy

much too big then! thanks!


----------



## AEGIS

chanel*liz said:


> um, these will be mine




cant WAIT to see what you wear them with.


----------



## amber_christine

BijouBleu said:


> Mine should be coming in today, barring missing the UPS guy, should post pics tonight.



I can't wait!


----------



## amber_christine

jenaywins said:


> Nah girl, there wasn't a super special reveal. Heck, I didn't even take good photos yet!
> 
> Here they are, though!



So beautiful!


----------



## carlinha

indypup said:


> DO IT!  Are you going to send an offer?
> 
> *I know this is going to make me sound crazy, but these are the only Calypsos that make my heart race. *



well then i'm right there in crazy with you... cuz i feel 10000% the same way


----------



## sobe2009

WOW!! another Calypso...... wish he would bring them back one day. Maybe we can request to a manager if there is enough of us for this. Who knows? ....... When I saw the listing my heart stopped for a moment. But then i read 40 ..... I think I would need a 38.5.
Either way hope one of you girls here get them.


----------



## karwood

chanel*liz said:


> um, these will be mine



FYI, the Calypsos do run large. As I recall, your  CL size is 39.5?  If yes, then I think you should be looking for the Calypso in sizes 38.5-39.  I usually wear size 38.5-39 in most CL styles and I got my Calypso in size 38. Also, they do stretch quite a bit with wear.  Just sayin, I don't think you want to look like you are wearing bedazzled canoes on your feet.


----------



## mishybelle

pixiesparkle said:


> O wow..the colour of your amethyste WS Bianca in this pic is quite different from the one I saw in Sydney CL boutique, yours is a much richer and young-looking purple while the one I saw is lighter and not very appealing..:wondering
> 
> Thank you so much for sharing *mishybelle*!
> ITA with you on the EB Lavalliere!! I do think it's overpriced, in Australia the price is 935AUD which is absolutely ridiculous but they're really very gorgeous in person and very cute as well as egelant on as well
> 
> I am falling head over heels in love with the *EB/RBlue Metalipp*..I know Sydney boutique is not getting them so I'll definitely have to order them from overseas..I'd much prefer getting them from Europe as shipping from the US to Australia is insanely expensive. Does anyone have intel as to which boutiques/dept stores will be getting them? TIA!


 
Looks like someone loves her some EB suede! JK. I do too... I wish Msr. L brought it back in more styles. 

BTW, I could have sworn I saw the EB/Gold specchio Metalipp somewhere online. Is this what you're looking for? Or something completely different?




jenaywins said:


> Nah girl, there wasn't a super special reveal. Heck, I didn't even take good photos yet!
> 
> Here they are, though!


 
At such a loss for words now, Jenay. These are so gorg and definitely not the same amethyste WS I saw in person. Much. more. intense. Wow. Congrats!!! Did you get these from Vegas?


----------



## sobe2009

karwood said:


> FYI, the Calypsos do run large. As I recall, your  CL size is 39.5?  If yes, then I think you should be looking for the Calypso in sizes 38.5-39.  I usually wear size 38.5-39 in most CL styles and I got my Calypso in size 38. Also, they do stretch quite a bit with wear.  Just sayin, I don't think you want to look like you are wearing bedazzled canoes on your feet.



You went down to a 38!! Wow so they do run larger than others too. Great info, thanks for this.... So, I will be ready when my day comes


----------



## laleeza

chanel*liz said:


> um, these will be mine



Go girl! They are fabulous!


----------



## jenayb

karwood said:


> FYI, the Calypsos do run large. As I recall, your CL size is 39.5? If yes, then I think you should be looking for the Calypso in sizes 38.5-39. I usually wear size 38.5-39 in most CL styles and I got my Calypso in size 38. Also, they do stretch quite a bit with wear. Just sayin, I don't think you want to look like you are wearing bedazzled canoes on your feet.


 
 They definitely run large. 

And lol!! Bedazzled canoes!! :giggles: 



mishybelle said:


> At such a loss for words now, Jenay. These are so gorg and definitely not the same amethyste WS I saw in person. Much. more. intense. Wow. Congrats!!! Did you get these from Vegas?


 
See? Amazing, right? I honestly think it's just simple dye variation. I did get them from Vegas.


----------



## hazeltt

Just saw the black version of the Puck in the September issue of Harpar's Bazaar. I wonder if it's going to be sold in boutiques. The black version doesn't look as bad.


----------



## chanel*liz

karwood said:


> FYI, the Calypsos do run large. As I recall, your  CL size is 39.5?  If yes, then I think you should be looking for the Calypso in sizes 38.5-39.  I usually wear size 38.5-39 in most CL styles and I got my Calypso in size 38. Also, they do stretch quite a bit with wear.  Just sayin, I don't think you want to look like you are wearing bedazzled canoes on your feet.



Sad but true. I think these would be too big then..but it's so hard to find!! I feel like if I pass these up I'll never find a pair in my size! What's a girl to do?


----------



## regeens

^You can pad them *Chanel*Liz*, if you really really really don't want to wait for the right size. They will, as *Kar* said, look like bedazzled canoes (love this *Kar*). But, based on your photos, I think you like wearing your CLs ever so slightly big anyway (love your mod and outfit shots against your beautiful house!). So I say, go for it! Good luck and hopefully a TPFer gets this Calypso! This colorway is truly more HTF than the other color combo.


----------



## rdgldy

karwood said:


> FYI, the Calypsos do run large. As I recall, your  CL size is 39.5?  If yes, then I think you should be looking for the Calypso in sizes 38.5-39.  I usually wear size 38.5-39 in most CL styles and I got my Calypso in size 38. Also, they do stretch quite a bit with wear.  Just sayin, I don't think you want to look like you are wearing bedazzled canoes on your feet.


exactly why I am passing.


----------



## lilmissb

karwood said:


> FYI, the Calypsos do run large. As I recall, your  CL size is 39.5?  If yes, then I think you should be looking for the Calypso in sizes 38.5-39.  I usually wear size 38.5-39 in most CL styles and I got my Calypso in size 38. Also, they do stretch quite a bit with wear.  Just sayin, I don't think you want to look like you are wearing *bedazzled canoes* on your feet.


----------



## gymangel812

chanel*liz said:


> Sad but true. I think these would be too big then..but it's so hard to find!! I feel like if I pass these up I'll never find a pair in my size! What's a girl to do?


i would get them, and sell them if you ever find your correct size. they're already used so i don't think they will lose value if you wear them and then have to sell them.


----------



## moshi_moshi

omg dying... bedazzled canoes.... :giggles:


----------



## rdgldy

gymangel812 said:


> i would get them, and sell them if you ever find your correct size. they're already used so i don't think they will lose value if you wear them and then have to sell them.


They could go close to retail, so that is quite an investment for something that doesn't fit.


----------



## gymangel812

rdgldy said:


> They could go close to retail, so that is quite an investment for something that doesn't fit.


but i imagine if they go that much by auction, she can get what she paid, or most of it. it was just a suggestion if she is desperate.


----------



## chanel*liz

well, they are already pretty high and have 8 days left! i was hoping to swoop in last minute and get them for a steal, but it doesn't look like that will happen. it is too much $ for a shoe that may or may not fit. i will hold out and cross my fingers that one day i will find one in my size!


----------



## rdgldy

Think you are making a wise choice.  I hope you find that special pair!!!


----------



## sobe2009

Edit: just read u won't get them, Chanel. Wish you luck finding the one


----------



## NANI1972

sobe2009 said:


> WOW!! another Calypso...... *wish he would bring them back one day.* Maybe we can request to a manager if there is enough of us for this. Who knows? ....... When I saw the listing my heart stopped for a moment. But then i read 40 ..... I think I would need a 38.5.
> Either way hope one of you girls here get them.


 
I agree *M*! They would probably sell out in two minutes! 

I would like a 140 version tho., that's my height limit. lol


----------



## sobe2009

NANI1972 said:


> I agree *M*! They would probably sell out in two minutes!
> 
> I would like a 140 version tho., that's my height limit. lol



Wouldn't that be amazing, after all he brings back some popular styles, right? I heard Very Mix are coming back on Spring 12, with different colors.. I mean, it happens!! So who knows?!  
And the red ones were 1.7K cheaper than the 3K blue and black colorway. 

I can think of at least 10 girls, that been looking for them for over a year already, so u r right they would flight out the shelves


----------



## BijouBleu

No.299. Not the most flattering shoe on me, it emphasizes the widest part of my foot and there's no point of interest (like the Boulima's toe cap) to distract from that. Plus there's QC issues with the WS back, there are scales missing, the sheen is pretty sad - especially if compared to *Karwoods* daffs  I guess it's a good thing I picked up those rouge metal patent biancas in Vegas or I'd be much more bummed


----------



## hazeltt

BijouBleu said:


> No.299. Not the most flattering shoe on me, it emphasizes the widest part of my foot and there's no point of interest (like the Boulima's toe cap) to distract from that. Plus there's QC issues with the WS back, there are scales missing, the sheen is pretty sad - especially if compared to *Karwoods* daffs  I guess it's a good thing I picked up those rouge metal patent biancas in Vegas or I'd be much more bummed



I don't get what you're talking about. They look perfect on you! They're so beautiful and elegant! You should keep them.


----------



## laleeza

BijouBleu said:


> No.299. Not the most flattering shoe on me, it emphasizes the widest part of my foot and there's no point of interest (like the Boulima's toe cap) to distract from that. Plus there's QC issues with the WS back, there are scales missing, the sheen is pretty sad - especially if compared to *Karwoods* daffs  I guess it's a good thing I picked up those rouge metal patent biancas in Vegas or I'd be much more bummed



I think they look hot on you!


----------



## BijouBleu

hazeltt said:


> I don't get what you're talking about. They look perfect on you! They're so beautiful and elegant! You should keep them.





laleeza said:


> I think they look hot on you!


 
Thanks ladies, but those photos are of me sitting down, I wasn't gonna post my fat little looking foot on here, dang


----------



## AEGIS

BijouBleu said:


> No.299. Not the most flattering shoe on me, it emphasizes the widest part of my foot and there's no point of interest (like the Boulima's toe cap) to distract from that. Plus there's QC issues with the WS back, there are scales missing, the sheen is pretty sad - especially if compared to *Karwoods* daffs  I guess it's a good thing I picked up those rouge metal patent biancas in Vegas or I'd be much more bummed



i think d'orsay styles are difficult for ppl with wide feet...i know they are for me. IA that the boulima is a bit more interesting to look like


----------



## jenayb

BijouBleu said:


> No.299. Not the most flattering shoe on me, it emphasizes the widest part of my foot and there's no point of interest (like the Boulima's toe cap) to distract from that. Plus there's QC issues with the WS back, there are scales missing, the sheen is pretty sad - especially if compared to *Karwoods* daffs  I guess it's a good thing I picked up those rouge metal patent biancas in Vegas or I'd be much more bummed



Um! They are amazing!!


----------



## sammix3

BijouBleu said:


> No.299. Not the most flattering shoe on me, it emphasizes the widest part of my foot and there's no point of interest (like the Boulima's toe cap) to distract from that. Plus there's QC issues with the WS back, there are scales missing, the sheen is pretty sad - especially if compared to *Karwoods* daffs  I guess it's a good thing I picked up those rouge metal patent biancas in Vegas or I'd be much more bummed




I think they look amazing on you!


----------



## Vixxen

BijouBleu said:


> No.299. Not the most flattering shoe on me, it emphasizes the widest part of my foot and there's no point of interest (like the Boulima's toe cap) to distract from that. Plus there's QC issues with the WS back, there are scales missing, the sheen is pretty sad - especially if compared to *Karwoods* daffs  I guess it's a good thing I picked up those rouge metal patent biancas in Vegas or I'd be much more bummed



Hey girl, how do those size? TTS, big, etc...I think they look great on you btw.


----------



## pixiesparkle

mishybelle said:


> Looks like someone loves her some EB suede! JK. I do too... I wish Msr. L brought it back in more styles.
> 
> BTW, I could have sworn I saw the *EB/Gold specchio Metalipp* somewhere online. Is this what you're looking for? Or something completely different?


Yes that's exactly what I'm looking for!! Do you remember where you saw them?? 



BijouBleu said:


> No.299. Not the most flattering shoe on me, it emphasizes the widest part of my foot and there's no point of interest (like the Boulima's toe cap) to distract from that. Plus there's QC issues with the WS back, there are scales missing, the sheen is pretty sad - especially if compared to *Karwoods* daffs  I guess it's a good thing I picked up those rouge metal patent biancas in Vegas or I'd be much more bummed


I think they look fab on you


----------



## Dessye

BijouBleu said:


> No.299. Not the most flattering shoe on me, it emphasizes the widest part of my foot and there's no point of interest (like the Boulima's toe cap) to distract from that. Plus there's QC issues with the WS back, there are scales missing, the sheen is pretty sad - especially if compared to *Karwoods* daffs. I guess it's a good thing I picked up those rouge metal patent biancas in Vegas or I'd be much more bummed.



  I just died and went to Heaven!   OK, I'm back. I beg to differ with your assessment. Those are *freakin' frackin'* *stunning* on you!!  That's too bad about the QC issues though 

Oh gosh, now I just have to have them...thanks a lot haha!  I was actually on the fence TBH.  Hmmm, black/WS or burgundy/tartaruga....


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

rdgldy said:


> *naked*, what size are yours??  I hate shoes that are too big on me.  Do they run CL TTS??



mine are a size 39. The fit pretty well with foot petals. I of course would never give them up, a bit too big or not.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

chanel*liz said:


> well, they are already pretty high and have 8 days left! i was hoping to swoop in last minute and get them for a steal, but it doesn't look like that will happen. it is too much $ for a shoe that may or may not fit. i will hold out and cross my fingers that one day i will find one in my size!



I would hold out! It took me a very long time to track down the pair that I have but I did end up securing them. I don't think it would have been the same had I had a pair I could really wear. It made it all the more special when I finally was able to get them.

Red calypso


----------



## PetitColibri

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> I would hold out! It took me a very long time to track down the pair that I have but I did end up securing them. I don't think it would have been the same had I had a pair I could really wear. It made it all the more special when I finally was able to get them.
> 
> Red calypso



you need to update you collection thread 
didn't see any Calypso in it !


----------



## rdgldy

naked,  I remember your very long search for these gorgeous shoes and I am so glad you did finally find them!


----------



## surlygirl

quick question, ummm, just for research. yeh, that's it. research purposes. 

the indigo maggie has not yet surfaced, correct? hoping that i have time to get myself together before they do. :shame:


----------



## sobe2009

surlygirl said:


> quick question, ummm, just for research. yeh, that's it. research purposes.
> 
> the indigo maggie has not yet surfaced, correct? hoping that i have time to get myself together before they do. :shame:



I haven't heard anything yet Surly....  Agree! They can take their time


----------



## jenayb

surlygirl said:


> quick question, ummm, just for research. yeh, that's it. research purposes.
> 
> the indigo maggie has not yet surfaced, correct? hoping that i have time to get myself together before they do. :shame:



Nope. Notchet.


----------



## jamidee

It took me forever to fall for dafs the way everyone else was... but I've fallen and fallen hard! I might be a little late on this but I just saw the hematite daf and it stole my heart.


----------



## Dessye

jamidee said:


> It took me forever to fall for dafs the way everyone else was... but I've fallen and fallen hard! I might be a little late on this but I just saw the hematite daf and it stole my heart.



The hematite IS stunning!


----------



## AEGIS

is Indigo the all purple and gray toe? or is the all gray and purple toe? if either--apparently Saks has them.


----------



## surlygirl

sobe2009 said:


> I haven't heard anything yet Surly....  Agree! They can take their time



thanks, *sobe*! I guess we'll wait happily & patiently ---> 



jenaywins said:


> Nope. Notchet.



thanks, *j*. give a holler if you hear anything! 



AEGIS said:


> is Indigo the all purple and gray toe? or is the all gray and purple toe? if either--apparently Saks has them.



I don't think so, *aegis*. there are so many Maggies this season! I think it's been posted in this thread, but it's a dark blue/purple combination. Not sure about the "grill" color.


----------



## BijouBleu

Vixxen said:


> Hey girl, how do those size? TTS, big, etc...I think they look great on you btw.



I took them in my US TTS which is 36 and they fit perfectly in length, the placement of the ankle strap however is a tad odd and doesn't quite lay properly on my foot, but that's on account of my bony feet I think.



pixiesparkle said:


> Yes that's exactly what I'm looking for!! Do you remember where you saw them??
> 
> 
> I think they look fab on you






jenaywins said:


> Um! They are amazing!!





sammix3 said:


> I think they look amazing on you!




Thanks ladies 



Dessye said:


> I just died and went to Heaven!   OK, I'm back. I beg to differ with your assessment. Those are *freakin' frackin'* *stunning* on you!!  That's too bad about the QC issues though
> 
> Oh gosh, now I just have to have them...thanks a lot haha!  I was actually on the fence TBH.  Hmmm, black/WS or burgundy/tartaruga....



 I'd actually vote burgandy tartaruga, it'll be more of a wow shoe. I hate to say it but the black/ws is a little "meh" in person. I think it's because I have the Boulima that I keep comparing these and they aren't doing it for me. Plus, if I'm getting anything exotic it's going to have all its parts  I did try on the crystal python AD and loved it, so may try to find my size in that. 



jamidee said:


> It took me forever to fall for dafs the way everyone else was... but I've fallen and fallen hard! I might be a little late on this but I just saw the hematite daf and it stole my heart.



As of last Monday there was a 41 black daf at CL Palazzo. But yes, the hematite is so gorgeous.


----------



## jenayb

surlygirl said:


> thanks, *sobe*! I guess we'll wait happily & patiently --->
> 
> 
> 
> thanks, *j*. give a holler if you hear anything!
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think so, *aegis*. there are so many Maggies this season! I think it's been posted in this thread, but it's a dark blue/purple combination. Not sure about the "grill" color.




I should have some info for you in a couple weeks. I'll PM you.


----------



## strsusc

jenay, did you ever look into those emerald patent altadamas anymore?  if so, where did you find them?


----------



## jamidee

BijouBleu said:


> As of last Monday there was a 41 black daf at CL Palazzo. But yes, the hematite is so gorgeous.




AWE... just called and they sold already


----------



## Dessye

BijouBleu said:


> I'd actually vote burgandy tartaruga, it'll be more of a wow shoe. I hate to say it but the black/ws is a little "meh" in person. I think it's because I have the Boulima that I keep comparing these and they aren't doing it for me. Plus, if I'm getting anything exotic it's going to have all its parts  I did try on the crystal python AD and loved it, so may try to find my size in that.



 If you can find a crystal python AD, GRAB IT!   They were also at JJR and Selfridges.


----------



## Dessye

jamidee said:


> AWE... just called and they sold already



I guess Horatio sold out of your size?


----------



## jenayb

strsusc said:


> jenay, did you ever look into those emerald patent altadamas anymore?  if so, where did you find them?



Nope. I need to get on the ball!!


----------



## jamidee

Dessye said:


> I guess Horatio sold out of your size?



I never can get them to answer  if they are tts (Bianca sizing) I'm a 40 and cam easily do a 40.5... The Bianca toe box is really tight and my feet protest after an hour


----------



## strsusc

would you be so kind as to let me know what you find; I was at SCP yesterday and the did not have them nor aware of if/when they would arrive



jenaywins said:


> Nope. I need to get on the ball!!


----------



## chacci1

Dessye said:


> Can you describe what it looks like???



He just said it was going to be a greenish type of a color??  He almost made it sound like it was a pastely kind of green.  When I said that doesn't sound very nice, he didn't disagree which I thought was kind of interesting???  

He also said that I think they were trying to bring back the silver very mix this year but said something along the lines of the silver just wasn't avail (studs/etc)....he thought it had something to do with that.

The good thing is that it looks like this style will stick around.  I actually think I'm passing on both of the very mix this season.  I really wanted to love them, but just don't.  I keep thinking of the silver.  How about you??  Have you decided??


----------



## carlinha

Dessye said:


> Can you describe what it looks like???





chacci1 said:


> He just said it was going to be a greenish type of a color??  He almost made it sound like it was a pastely kind of green.  When I said that doesn't sound very nice, he didn't disagree which I thought was kind of interesting???
> 
> He also said that I think they were trying to bring back the silver very mix this year but said something along the lines of the silver just wasn't avail (studs/etc)....he thought it had something to do with that.
> 
> The good thing is that it looks like this style will stick around.  I actually think I'm passing on both of the very mix this season.  I really wanted to love them, but just don't.  I keep thinking of the silver.  How about you??  Have you decided??



i've seen it, it looks like a blue-green strass with yellow undertones/flashes, and the spikes will be a combo of the same blue-green color and gold 

maybe something like the crystal vitrail medium, or maybe aquamarine, or blue zircon here:
http://www.crystalbridalaccessories.co.uk/swarovski-colour-chart-glamour.html

something like that so you get the idea


----------



## chanel*liz

jenaywins said:


> I should have some info for you in a couple weeks. I'll PM you.


 
when you find out about indigo maggie can you also PM me. im dying for that shoe


----------



## pixiesparkle

jenaywins said:


> I should have some info for you in a couple weeks. I'll PM you.


Could you PM me as well please? The Indigo/Purple Maggie is the only Maggie I'm looking forward to this season


----------



## Nolia

Anyone having trouble contacting Horatio?  I've sent a few emails in the past month, no response?


----------



## moshi_moshi

I noticed a few discussions on here about the Bambous in the Chartreuse watersnake...any idea on how that style fits?


----------



## anniethecat

strsusc said:


> jenay, did you ever look into those emerald patent altadamas anymore? if so, where did you find them?


 


jenaywins said:


> Nope. I need to get on the ball!!


 
I emailed Amy at ecomm about emerald patent and this was her response:

*"Unfortunately our boutiques did not carry the Altadama 140mm in emerald green patent. We carried a few styles in emerald green satin however- would you be interested?"*

If anyone hears differently please let me know!


----------



## gymangel812

carlinha said:


> i've seen it, it looks like a blue-green strass with yellow undertones/flashes, and the spikes will be a combo of the same blue-green color and gold
> 
> maybe something like the crystal vitrail medium, or maybe aquamarine, or blue zircon here:
> http://www.crystalbridalaccessories.co.uk/swarovski-colour-chart-glamour.html
> 
> something like that so you get the idea


omg that sounds amazing! if you can ever sneak a pic, pm me!!!


----------



## sammix3

anniethecat said:


> I emailed Amy at ecomm about emerald patent and this was her response:
> 
> *"Unfortunately our boutiques did not carry the Altadama 140mm in emerald green patent. We carried a few styles in emerald green satin however- would you be interested?"*
> 
> If anyone hears differently please let me know!



Nat said Dublin, why don't you try calling/e-mailing them?


----------



## anniethecat

sammix3 said:


> Nat said Dublin, why don't you try calling/e-mailing them?


 

At Brown Thomas?


----------



## strsusc

Thanks for the info hun! 



anniethecat said:


> I emailed Amy at ecomm about emerald patent and this was her response:
> 
> *"Unfortunately our boutiques did not carry the Altadama 140mm in emerald green patent. We carried a few styles in emerald green satin however- would you be interested?"*
> 
> If anyone hears differently please let me know!


----------



## indypup

moshi_moshi said:


> I noticed a few discussions on here about the Bambous in the Chartreuse watersnake...any idea on how that style fits?



I've tried the suede and patent and I am just not a fan of the Bambou.  I was so excited when the shipment arrived at NM and Saks, but the shoes didn't love me back.  I tried my normal size, 37, and the toe opening only showed my big toe.  It was not cute.  So I suppose if you have small-ish toes (or a big toe that's smaller than mine), they'd look great.  That was the suede.  The patent felt extremely tight across the toes and I had toe overhang, which was odd.

The rest of the shoe felt fine.  I'd go with your normal new season size, or TTS.


----------



## chacci1

Nolia said:


> Anyone having trouble contacting Horatio?  I've sent a few emails in the past month, no response?



Hi--I can help!  PM me if you still need something from them....


----------



## sammix3

anniethecat said:


> At Brown Thomas?



That I'm not so sure of.. but it doesn't hurt to try


----------



## moshi_moshi

indypup said:


> I've tried the suede and patent and I am just not a fan of the Bambou.  I was so excited when the shipment arrived at NM and Saks, but the shoes didn't love me back.  I tried my normal size, 37, and the toe opening only showed my big toe.  It was not cute.  So I suppose if you have small-ish toes (or a big toe that's smaller than mine), they'd look great.  That was the suede.  The patent felt extremely tight across the toes and I had toe overhang, which was odd.
> 
> The rest of the shoe felt fine.  I'd go with your normal new season size, or TTS.



Thanks indy! I may have something in suede on the way but i feel like it may be too small.  It was the only size left and i figured it was worth a shot since i can return it if it doesnt work out.


----------



## Dessye

indypup said:


> I've tried the suede and patent and I am just not a fan of the Bambou. I was so excited when the shipment arrived at NM and Saks, but the shoes didn't love me back. I tried my normal size, 37, and the toe opening only showed my big toe. It was not cute. So I suppose if you have small-ish toes (or a big toe that's smaller than mine), they'd look great. That was the suede. The patent felt extremely tight across the toes and I had toe overhang, which was odd.
> 
> The rest of the shoe felt fine. I'd go with your normal new season size, or TTS.


 
ITA with you re the Bambou.  I was disappointed also.  I only tried on the kid leather one and didn't have any toe issues.  But I looked in the mirror and thought 'meh'.


----------



## moshi_moshi

Dessye said:


> ITA with you re the Bambou.  I was disappointed also.  I only tried on the kid leather one and didn't have any toe issues.  But I looked in the mirror and thought 'meh'.



Oh poo... I am in love with the color i ordered but am very limited in the styles available i can choose from.... I guess we'll see when they get here


----------



## Dessye

moshi_moshi said:


> Oh poo... I am in love with the color i ordered but am very limited in the styles available i can choose from.... I guess we'll see when they get here


 
Hey, they could look awesome on you!  I tried on black kid and they weren't that bad but I was thinking for $795 it was 'meh' on me.  However, it being in chartreuse suede/watersnake might be a completely different story!


----------



## mishybelle

indypup said:


> I've tried the suede and patent and I am just not a fan of the Bambou. I was so excited when the shipment arrived at NM and Saks, but the shoes didn't love me back. I tried my normal size, 37, and the toe opening only showed my big toe. It was not cute. So I suppose if you have small-ish toes (or a big toe that's smaller than mine), they'd look great. That was the suede. The patent felt extremely tight across the toes and I had toe overhang, which was odd.
> 
> The rest of the shoe felt fine. I'd go with your normal new season size, or TTS.


 
Agreed TTS or 1/2 size down from TTS for Bambou. My oyster patents were so hard to break in, I had to return them. That and being a boring shoe too. I'd rather get the Bibi.


----------



## moshi_moshi

Dessye said:


> Hey, they could look awesome on you!  I tried on black kid and they weren't that bad but I was thinking for $795 it was 'meh' on me.  However, it being in chartreuse suede/watersnake might be a completely different story!



I had a 10% off saks coupon so the price stung a teeny bit less..... 



mishybelle said:


> Agreed TTS or 1/2 size down from TTS for Bambou. My oyster patents were so hard to break in, I had to return them. That and being a boring shoe too. I'd rather get the Bibi.



If 1/2 down works then these could work... and suede does stretch i guess.  I havent really tried on any new season stuff so im not entirely sure on my size.  I like bibis but the style hurts my feet...the pitch too... Although im guessing bambous are just a peeptoe bibi?


----------



## Dessye

moshi_moshi said:


> I had a 10% off saks coupon so the price stung a teeny bit less.....
> 
> 
> 
> If 1/2 down works then these could work... and suede does stretch i guess. I havent really tried on any new season stuff so im not entirely sure on my size. I like bibis but the style hurts my feet...the pitch too... Although im guessing bambous are just a peeptoe bibi?


 
I think the Bambous are part LP part Bibi.  The toebox seems to be similar toe LP/VP but I could be wrong.


----------



## indypup

mishybelle said:


> Agreed TTS or 1/2 size down from TTS for Bambou. My oyster patents were so hard to break in, I had to return them. That and being a boring shoe too. I'd rather get the Bibi.



Exactly, those were my thoughts while trying them on!  I like the Bibi so much more and for a chunky heeled peep toe, there's always the Gabin/Gabine (if you can find them).


----------



## RedBottomLover

Dessye said:


> ITA with you re the Bambou.  I was disappointed also.  I only tried on the kid leather one and didn't have any toe issues.  But I looked in the mirror and thought 'meh'.


I'm sad to hear this.  I was actually considering the indigo watersnake.


----------



## Dessye

RedBottomLover said:


> I'm sad to hear this.  I was actually considering the indigo watersnake.



Like I said before the indigo WS will make it look much better than the black kid I tried on.  Don't let my opinion of the style (and on me) get in the way of your excitement over the indigo WS bambou!  Just a matter of opinion anyways.


----------



## RedBottomLover

Dessye said:


> Like I said before the indigo WS will make it look much better than the black kid I tried on.  Don't let my opinion of the style (and on me) get in the way of your excitement over the indigo WS bambou!  Just a matter of opinion anyways.



Well not being near a boutique, I definitely take the ladies who have tried on certain styles opinion into consideration. But I think I may go for it. I just hope the watersnake wows me in person like it does in the photos.


----------



## Dessye

RedBottomLover said:


> Well not being near a boutique, I definitely take the ladies who have tried on certain styles opinion into consideration. But I think I may go for it. I just hope the watersnake wows me in person like it does in the photos.



Oooo, I think it will!   I haven't pulled the trigger yet because although I adore the color, I don't have much to wear it with.


----------



## RedBottomLover

Dessye said:


> Oooo, I think it will!   I haven't pulled the trigger yet because although I adore the color, I don't have much to wear it with.



I suppose I'll just buy a new wardrobe


----------



## Dessye

RedBottomLover said:


> I suppose I'll just buy a new wardrobe


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

RedBottomLover said:


> I suppose I'll just buy a new wardrobe



THat's the idea!!!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

moshi_moshi said:


> I had a 10% off saks coupon so the price stung a teeny bit less.....
> 
> 
> 
> If 1/2 down works then these could work... and suede does stretch i guess.  I havent really tried on any new season stuff so im not entirely sure on my size.  I like bibis but the style hurts my feet...the pitch too... Although im guessing bambous are just a peeptoe bibi?



I might be amongst the few, but I think the Bibi and Bambou feel like completely different shoes, they just LOOK alike. The pitch is higher on the Bibi, but more comfortable on the Bambou. The toe area is wider and more forgiving on the Bibi, but very tight on the Bambou (which possible explains why people are having toe overhang and other issues with them). Also, Bibi fits me TTS, whereas the Bambou is half size small (consistently on kid leather, suede, leopard, and mini glitter). Hope this helps!


----------



## jenayb

New, among various other styles, at barneys.com -- I guess these are not a Horatio exclusive as someone else had initially reported. 

http://www.barneys.com/Dordogne/501277484,default,pd.html?cgid=BARNEYS


----------



## Dessye

jenaywins said:


> New, among various other styles, at barneys.com -- I guess these are not a Horatio exclusive as someone else had initially reported.
> 
> http://www.barneys.com/Dordogne/501277484,default,pd.html?cgid=BARNEYS


 
I think it was exclusive to Horatio as far as US boutiques go.  I was once told at Horatio that the gold laminato Greissimo mule was exclusive to them only to discover that Neimans carried them too.


----------



## jenayb

Dessye said:


> I think it was exclusive to Horatio as far as US boutiques go.  I was once told at Horatio that the gold laminato Greissimo mule was exclusive to them only to discover that Neimans carried them too.



Well, regardless, I'm happy to see it pop up because I realized after the fact that I wanted this style, of course hehe! Won't these be so cute for fall with black tights?


----------



## erinmiyu

jenaywins said:


> Well, regardless, I'm happy to see it pop up because I realized after the fact that I wanted this style, of course hehe! Won't these be so cute for fall with black tights?


i think they will look very cute with black tights! i like this style a lot.


----------



## jenayb

erinmiyu said:


> i think they will look very cute with black tights! i like this style a lot.


 
Me, too!! I am SO ready for fall!!


----------



## rdgldy

those are adorable!


----------



## moshi_moshi

CEC.LV4eva said:


> I might be amongst the few, but I think the Bibi and Bambou feel like completely different shoes, they just LOOK alike. The pitch is higher on the Bibi, but more comfortable on the Bambou. The toe area is wider and more forgiving on the Bibi, but very tight on the Bambou (which possible explains why people are having toe overhang and other issues with them). Also, Bibi fits me TTS, whereas the Bambou is half size small (consistently on kid leather, suede, leopard, and mini glitter). Hope this helps!


 
Thanks *Cec*, that helped a lot!  I guess I will just have to wait and see when I get them....


----------



## mishybelle

pixiesparkle said:


> Yes that's exactly what I'm looking for!! Do you remember where you saw them??
> 
> 
> I think they look fab on you


 

I could have sworn I saw the EB/gold Metalipp on an international site... like NAP or something. I can't find it anymore. Soldout, perhaps? So sorry, I hope you can find them!!!


----------



## Dessye

Foot Candy.com has anthracite eel VP:

http://www.footcandyshoes.com/istar.asp?a=6&id=VERY-PRIVE-EEL!LOU


----------



## rdgldy

I love that color!!


----------



## strsusc

I was just looking at these online...



Dessye said:


> Foot Candy.com has anthracite eel VP:
> 
> http://www.footcandyshoes.com/istar.asp?a=6&id=VERY-PRIVE-EEL!LOU


----------



## mishybelle

Ladies, I just received the Bordeaux Miss Clichy from NM (I exchanged my oyster Bambou for these lovelies). Well, they are 160mm. I totally wasn't expecting that. Also, bordeaux suede has a sort of purplish undertone. Very pretty. I got my TTS (36.5) and it's a snug fit, very very similar to my Mago 140s. Kinda tight in the toe box, but it feels like it will stretch. I probably should have heeded the advice online and gone the next half size up. Not sure if I'll exchange these for a 37 yet.


----------



## mishybelle

^old Miss Clichy owners: did you go TTS or size up?

Mago 140 & 160 owners (Maggie too): did you size up from your 140 size for the 160?

Just wondering since the Miss Clichy fits similar to my Magos.


----------



## Nolia

mishybelle said:


> ^old Miss Clichy owners: did you go TTS or size up?
> 
> Mago 140 & 160 owners (Maggie too): did you size up from your 140 size for the 160?
> 
> Just wondering since the Miss Clichy fits similar to my Magos.



What here from others and experienced myself with the Maggies 140 is to go down .5 size.

With Maggies 160, I hear TTS but I haven't tried them.


----------



## jenayb

mishybelle said:


> ^old Miss Clichy owners: did you go TTS or size up?
> 
> Mago 140 & 160 owners (Maggie too): did you size up from your 140 size for the 160?
> 
> Just wondering since the Miss Clichy fits similar to my Magos.



I, too, have been considering the Miss Clichy.  

So for my Maggie 160s, I went TTS. For my Maggie 140s, I went a half size down.

For my Mago 160s, I went TTS. For my Mago 140s, I went a half size down. HTH.


----------



## mishybelle

I'll post pics tomorrow...


----------



## Dessye

mishybelle said:


> ^old Miss Clichy owners: did you go TTS or size up?
> 
> Mago 140 & 160 owners (Maggie too): did you size up from your 140 size for the 160?
> 
> Just wondering since the Miss Clichy fits similar to my Magos.


. Unlike Nolia and Jenay, I am 1/2 size up for Maggie 140 and TTS for Maggie 160.


----------



## PetitColibri

mishybelle said:


> ^old Miss Clichy owners: did you go TTS or size up?
> 
> Mago 140 & 160 owners (Maggie too): did you size up from your 140 size for the 160?
> 
> Just wondering since the Miss Clichy fits similar to my Magos.



I have a pair of nude Miss Clichy 140 that I took TTS and the toobox is really tight ! 0.5 size up would have been perfect...


----------



## mishybelle

Here are some pictures of my Bordeaux Miss Clichys...

















I took these pics with flash to try and capture the true reddish-purplish hue of the bordeaux suede. I also noticed the condition of the suede wasn't as nice as I was hoping for... the nap was lying flat and shiny in some spots. I didn't bother brushing it out since I might exchange them for a 37.


----------



## mishybelle

Here are some comparisons with my Mago 140 and MBB 150. As you can see, the Miss Clichy hh is more of a 150 than a 160. Are you confused yet?  I am at least...


----------



## mishybelle

^as you can see, the toebox of the Miss Clichy is super small!! And I thought the Mago/Maggie 140 toebox was tight! 

So, the hh measurement is off for the Miss Clichy, but this is nothing new in the world of CLs, so buyer beware. It's more of a 150 with IMHO a steeper pitch. I can usually handle my 150s, but these took some practice to walk in. It's gotta be the pitch or the toe smashing/crushing action 

As far as sizing goes, I guess we are all over the place. I went TTS (36.5) on my Mago 140 and probably could have gone with a 37 too. Let's just say, go a half size up from your new VP size? Does that help enable? JK...

Now I think I'm going to get the 37...


----------



## strsusc

^those are very pretty, but a very different color than what is shown on the NM website...much more purple like you said


----------



## mishybelle

^yeah, a little bummed over that too. It's like a darker amethyste suede with a bit of red thrown in


----------



## strsusc

I was expecting much more of a true burgundy or red wine color...so are they keepers or are you still deciding?


----------



## mishybelle

I just bought the 37 in bordeaux and will compare with the 36.5

Still kinda iffy over the style and color. We'll see... sigh.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Dessye said:


> . Unlike Nolia and Jenay, I am 1/2 size up for Maggie 140 and TTS for Maggie 160.



same here


----------



## Dessye

mishybelle said:


> Here are some pictures of my Bordeaux Miss Clichys...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I took these pics with flash to try and capture the true reddish-purplish hue of the bordeaux suede. I also noticed the condition of the suede wasn't as nice as I was hoping for... the nap was lying flat and shiny in some spots. I didn't bother brushing it out since I might exchange them for a 37.


 
Oh My.   They are just gorgeous   I think I must have a black suede pair now!   I think in 160 it would be TTS for CL.  My declics (which I think the Miss Clichy is similar to maybe) are 1/2 size up.  However, considering the pitch, if I got 160 I'd size up 1/2 just so I could put a foot pad in!


----------



## 318Platinum

mishybelle said:


> Here are some pictures of my Bordeaux Miss Clichys...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I took these pics with flash to try and capture the true reddish-purplish hue of the bordeaux suede. I also noticed the condition of the suede wasn't as nice as I was hoping for... the nap was lying flat and shiny in some spots. I didn't bother brushing it out since I might exchange them for a 37.





OMG *Mishy*, Those are Amazing!!!  I hope that you are able to keep them. Hopefully, they will go with your wardrobe, or if not, you can always go out to Saks and pick up some more stunning clothing that would fare well with them!!!  I hate that I can't wear them. :cry: CONGRATS!!


----------



## indypup

mishybelle said:


> Here are some pictures of my Bordeaux Miss Clichys...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I took these pics with flash to try and capture the true reddish-purplish hue of the bordeaux suede. I also noticed the condition of the suede wasn't as nice as I was hoping for... the nap was lying flat and shiny in some spots. I didn't bother brushing it out since I might exchange them for a 37.



Oooh.  I even love the color.


----------



## jenayb

Um. I went to pick up the Splash Fur today.... :giggles:


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

jenaywins said:


> Um. I went to pick up the Splash Fur today.... :giggles:



so jealous!!! i am obsessed with this style. they look fantastic on you!!!


----------



## Dessye

jenaywins said:


> Um. I went to pick up the Splash Fur today.... :giggles:



Now those are....foxy!!!  Congrats!


----------



## jenayb

LamborghiniGirl said:


> so jealous!!! i am obsessed with this style. they look fantastic on you!!!





Dessye said:


> Now those are....foxy!!!  Congrats!



Thanks, sweet peas!

I actually feel like they make me look like I should be dragging a sleigh behind me. Idk... :weird:


----------



## jeshika

jenaywins said:


> Thanks, sweet peas!
> 
> I actually feel like they make me look like I should be dragging a sleigh behind me. Idk... :weird:



mmm... idk jenay... i'm wondering if you'll be tired of them quickly. (don't shoot me. **cowers**)


----------



## LouboutinHottie

jenaywins said:


> Um. I went to pick up the Splash Fur today.... :giggles:



I was thinking of getting the splash fur too! beat me to it


----------



## jenayb

jeshika said:


> mmm... idk jenay... i'm wondering if you'll be tired of it quickly. (don't shoot me. **cowers**)



No seriously girl... I'm really not liking them. You are 100% correct. Shoot - I'm already tired of it!!


----------



## jenayb

LouboutinHottie said:


> I was thinking of getting the splash fur too! beat me to it



It's a LOT of shoe..........

They're going back. But I wanted to post pics at least to show them!


----------



## NANI1972

Looks like somebody has "Trouble with Tribbles"! JK Jenay. 



jenaywins said:


> Um. I went to pick up the Splash Fur today.... :giggles:


----------



## jenayb

NANI1972 said:


> Looks like somebody has "Trouble with Tribbles"! JK Jenay, they are cool.






Girl!!!!!!!!! Dying over here!!!


----------



## LouboutinHottie

jenaywins said:


> It's a LOT of shoe..........
> 
> They're going back. But I wanted to post pics at least to show them!



Oh  they are so gorgeous though!


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

Maybe you would like them more in a color with more contrast? Lol I am so jaded at this point since I have been coveting them for months and months. But if you won't wear them, it would be crazy to keep them. Thanks for posting the photos though


----------



## laleeza

jenaywins said:


> Um. I went to pick up the Splash Fur today.... :giggles:



Hmmm.. You know I love you babe, but they kinda look like mrs. Claus' slippers :wondering


----------



## NANI1972

jenaywins said:


> Um. I went to pick up the Splash Fur today.... :giggles:


 


jenaywins said:


> Girl!!!!!!!!! Dying over here!!!


 
Hehe! sorry it's first thing I thought of when I saw these.


----------



## heiress-ox

jenaywins said:


> It's a LOT of shoe..........
> 
> They're going back. But I wanted to post pics at least to show them!



IA with this decision *Jenay* - they are cool, but definitely not so wearable and something that may not stand the test of time as your taste could change! Thanks for the modelling pics though!


----------



## jenayb

laleeza said:


> Hmmm.. You know I love you babe, but they kinda look like mrs. Claus' slippers :wondering



 Girl, they are not good.  



NANI1972 said:


> Hehe! sorry it's first thing I thought of when I saw these.



 For real, right!?!?!?


----------



## LouboutinHottie

jenaywins said:


> It's a LOT of shoe..........
> 
> They're going back. But I wanted to post pics at least to show them!



Maybe you'd like them in a dif colour-way?

I'm not fond of the Camel, I fell in love with the Camel/Ivory.


----------



## Vixxen

nani1972 said:


> looks like somebody has "trouble with tribbles"! Jk jenay.




...bahaaaaaaaaaaaa!


----------



## jenayb

heiress-ox said:


> IA with this decision *Jenay* - they are cool, but definitely not so wearable and something that may not stand the test of time as your taste could change! Thanks for the modelling pics though!



Lol no problem!! :giggles:

I hope at least everyone is getting a good laugh. Seriously the more I look at that pic, the more I'm like..... wow. I did that in public.


----------



## jenayb

LouboutinHottie said:


> Maybe you'd like them in a dif colour-way?
> 
> I'm not fond of the Camel, I fell in love with the Camel/Ivory.



Wait until you try them on. Remember when I said they are a lot of shoe? Let me rephrase: they are TOO much shoe!


----------



## Vixxen

jenaywins said:


> Girl, they are not good.
> 
> 
> 
> For real, right!?!?!?



J, please don't keep them. I mean absolutely no offense to anyone who likes them. Just don't keep them. I was fine until I saw the Captain Kirk video.


----------



## LouboutinHottie

jenaywins said:


> Wait until you try them on. Remember when I said they are a lot of shoe? Let me rephrase: they are TOO much shoe!



I could see that, with the fur and all KWIM?


----------



## jenayb

Vixxen said:


> J, please don't keep them. I mean absolutely no offense to anyone who likes them. Just don't keep them. I was fine until I saw the Captain Kirk video.



Seriously, don't worry. I have no intention of keeping them!!  

They seriously look awful on me. Perhaps others can pull them off but.... .Definitely not me! :giggles:


----------



## jenayb

LouboutinHottie said:


> I could see that, with the fur and all KWIM?



Yep! I think a smaller amount of fur would have been the ticket, ya know?


----------



## LouboutinHottie

jenaywins said:


> Yep! I think a smaller amount of fur would have been the ticket, ya know?



Did the shoe feel unstable? When I tried on the Jem 150 a long time ago, they felt really unstable and ran very small. I needed a full size up


----------



## jenayb

LouboutinHottie said:


> Did the shoe feel unstable? When I tried on the Jem 150 a long time ago, they felt really unstable and ran very small. I needed a full size up



No. And honestly, that is why I got rid of my Jem -- too unstable!! I literally felt like I was going to snap the heel. These did not feel like that to me.


----------



## LouboutinHottie

jenaywins said:


> No. And honestly, that is why I got rid of my Jem -- too unstable!! I literally felt like I was going to snap the heel. These did not feel like that to me.



oh okay that's definitely an enabler for these shoes. but for the price I think I'll pass, it's about $1800 with shipping and tax.


----------



## jenayb

LouboutinHottie said:


> oh okay that's definitely an enabler for these shoes. but for the price I think I'll pass, it's about $1800 with shipping and tax.



IMO they are too much. Not because the shoe isn't amazing - the fur is incredible and the quality is much better than what we've seen lately... It's too much money for a shoe that you may wear once, KWIM? HTH.


----------



## LouboutinHottie

jenaywins said:


> IMO they are too much. Not because the shoe isn't amazing - the fur is incredible and the quality is much better than what we've seen lately... *It's too much money for a shoe that you may wear once, KWIM?* HTH.



ITA way too much for one occasion.


----------



## chacci1

jenaywins said:


> Um. I went to pick up the Splash Fur today.... :giggles:



Omg!  I just saw this!  Remember I told you about this shoe in the camel color?  I too felt like it looked like a slipper.  I then purchased the Africa suede (dark grey) and also felt like that was too much and now have the black suede version with the black fur which I think I actually like!


----------



## PetitColibri

jenaywins said:


> It's a LOT of shoe..........
> 
> They're going back. But I wanted to post pics at least to show them!



they are really something ! but I can understand you returning them... not easy to wear often... still they are fun


----------



## Dessye

jenaywins said:


> Thanks, sweet peas!
> 
> I actually feel like they *make me look like I should be dragging a sleigh behind me.* Idk... :weird:



  These are like the Toundra booties and that style isn't for everyone.


----------



## Dessye

jeshika said:


> mmm... idk jenay... i'm wondering if you'll be tired of them quickly. *(don't shoot me. **cowers**)*



:giggles:


----------



## jenayb

chacci1 said:


> Omg! I just saw this! Remember I told you about this shoe in the camel color? I too felt like it looked like a slipper. I then purchased the Africa suede (dark grey) and also felt like that was too much and now have the black suede version with the black fur which I think I actually like!


 
Um, pics!?!?!?


----------



## Dessye

NANI1972 said:


> Looks like somebody has "Trouble with Tribbles"! JK Jenay.






That is absolutely hysterical!!!  That's my favourite episode of the original Star Trek :giggles:


----------



## chacci1

jenaywins said:


> Um, pics!?!?!?




Yes!!  I'll get some up soon. Hopefully when I get home later.


----------



## jenayb

chacci1 said:


> Yes!! I'll get some up soon. Hopefully when I get home later.


 
I can't wait to see! You can pull off everything that I can't!


----------



## l.a_girl19

jenaywins said:


> Um. I went to pick up the Splash Fur today.... :giggles:



Whoa! They are even better than I thought they would be! So sorry to hear that they are going back


----------



## Emily HC

.


----------



## chloe speaks

jenaywins said:


> It's a LOT of shoe..........
> 
> They're going back. But I wanted to post pics at least to show them!




Thanks for modeling them for us!

*Jenay*, besides the look for pulling a sleigh, another use for this pair could also be to do a bit of dusting wearing them around the house  , especially the blinds...


----------



## ChrisyAM15

mishybelle said:


> Here are some pictures of my Bordeaux Miss Clichys...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I took these pics with flash to try and capture the true reddish-purplish hue of the bordeaux suede. I also noticed the condition of the suede wasn't as nice as I was hoping for... the nap was lying flat and shiny in some spots. I didn't bother brushing it out since I might exchange them for a 37.


 
These are gorgeous!!!
Thanks for posting pics!!!
The more I see the Miss Clichy the more I fall in love with them!!



jenaywins said:


> Um. I went to pick up the Splash Fur today....


 
Not sure about these, the fur on the front is too bulky!!

Babe, did you get something else instead of these?


----------



## chacci1

jenaywins said:


> I can't wait to see! You can pull off everything that I can't!



Awwww.  Your too cute!!  But so not true, you are fabulous in everything I've ever seen you in!!!!!!


----------



## jenayb

chloe speaks said:


> Thanks for modeling them for us!
> 
> *Jenay*, besides the look for pulling a sleigh, another use for this pair could also be to do a bit of dusting wearing them around the house  , especially the blinds...


 


Can you just see me walking around my house kicking my leg up at every piece of furniture!? LOL!!! 



ChrisyAM15 said:


> Not sure about these, the fur on the front is too bulky!!
> 
> Babe, did you get something else instead of these?


 


I did get something else, but it is not a CL. Hehe. 



chacci1 said:


> Awwww. Your too cute!! But so not true, you are fabulous in everything I've ever seen you in!!!!!!


----------



## NANI1972

Dessye said:


> That is absolutely hysterical!!! That's my favourite episode of the original Star Trek :giggles:


 hehe!


----------



## Dessye

chloe speaks said:


> Thanks for modeling them for us!
> 
> *Jenay*, besides the look for pulling a sleigh, another use for this pair could also be to do a bit of *dusting* wearing them around the house  , especially the blinds...


 
Bahahaahahaha!  Just need to attach them to a stick and voila.


----------



## pixiesparkle

mishybelle said:


> I could have sworn I saw the EB/gold Metalipp on an international site... like NAP or something. I can't find it anymore. Soldout, perhaps? So sorry, I hope you can find them!!!



I've been checking NAP quite often and they haven't added anything new for a while..the EB/gold Metalipp is on their CL collection preview page, maybe that's where you saw it?


----------



## PeepToe

Are there any nude dafs available anywhere? Or does anyone have any intel on wether or not more are coming?!?


----------



## 318Platinum

PeepToe said:


> Are there any nude dafs available anywhere? Or does anyone have any intel on wether or not more are coming?!?



LOL, you and me both!!! That is the ONLY shoe I am waiting for right now from Louboutin!! if you find out, please let me know, as my size is really, REALLY hard to get   I have heard that Nude wasn't made this season from different boutiques, so maybe for the next collection for sure, which is almost in 100 days now!!


----------



## gymangel812

did anyone see some of new styles on the site?








never seen these... ombre sequin biancas?



blue LP strass... drrooolll....


----------



## Rubypout

Ohh Ombre Sequin biancas look interesting


----------



## ilovecocohanel

Drooollll sapphire lady peep strasssss


----------



## LizzielovesCL

Those lp's are gorgeous!!


----------



## missgiannina

heres my new Lady Daf Crystal Phyton


----------



## LizzielovesCL

Super Pretty Miss!!! I love your lady dafs!! Congrats!!


----------



## missgiannina

LizzielovesCL said:


> Super Pretty Miss!!! I love your lady dafs!! Congrats!!


Thank you!


----------



## LouboutinHottie

gymangel812 said:


> did anyone see some of new styles on the site?
> View attachment 1478757
> 
> 
> View attachment 1478758
> 
> 
> View attachment 1478759
> 
> never seen these... ombre sequin biancas?
> 
> View attachment 1478760
> 
> blue LP strass... drrooolll....



Yep  getting the indigo Bambou if my size is still available.


----------



## Louboufan

Where did you buy them from?


missgiannina said:


> heres my new Lady Daf Crystal Phyton


----------



## brightcheerygir

Gorgeous!  I love them!  Where o' where did you get them?


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

gymangel812 said:


> did anyone see some of new styles on the site?
> 
> 
> View attachment 1478760
> 
> blue LP strass... drrooolll....



I know that the sapphire has been available to pre-order for 3 or 4 months now at least, maybe more-- but that is when I first heard of them  Love it!


----------



## ntntgo

jenaywins said:


> Um. I went to pick up the Splash Fur today.... :giggles:


 
Ummmm...:giggles:
I clearly understand why you didn't tell me about this purchase.
Picture your big sis, pointing and laughing.


----------



## jenayb

ntntgo said:


> Ummmm...:giggles:
> I clearly understand why you didn't tell me about this purchase.
> Picture your big sis, pointing and laughing.



I had my phone out and was just about to send you a pic, then I thought....... I'd like her image of me to remain somewhat .... not-laughable.


----------



## chacci1

Ok. I know how many of you already feel about this shoe. But, here it is in black!  I actually really like it.  And, it looks much better with pants and skinny jeans!


----------



## ntntgo

jenaywins said:


> I had my phone out and was just about to send you a pic, then I thought....... I'd like her image of me to remain somewhat .... not-laughable.


 
They look like my "fuzzy" slippers that I had when I was a kid.

Oh, and on the other thing...too late.


----------



## jenayb

ntntgo said:


> They look like my "fuzzy" slippers that I had when I was a kid.
> 
> Oh, and on the other thing...too late.



UH OH!!!


----------



## Louboufan

It does look better in black. It's actually a shoe that can look really hawt depending on what is worn with it! I trust you!


chacci1 said:


> Ok. I know how many of you already feel about this shoe. But, here it is in black!  I actually really like it.  And, it looks much better with pants and skinny jeans!


----------



## Louboufan

I think it would look really sexy with a skin tight dress!


chacci1 said:


> Ok. I know how many of you already feel about this shoe. But, here it is in black!  I actually really like it.  And, it looks much better with pants and skinny jeans!


----------



## Louboufan

Does anyone know whether Saks has received the leopard maggies and whether Nordies has received the lady daff in python. TIA!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

chacci1 said:


> Ok. I know how many of you already feel about this shoe. But, here it is in black!  I actually really like it.  And, it looks much better with pants and skinny jeans!



These shoes will sure turn some heads on the streets.
Beware of those pesky passersby who ask to touch them lol...


----------



## l.a_girl19

chacci1 said:


> Ok. I know how many of you already feel about this shoe. But, here it is in black!  I actually really like it.  And, it looks much better with pants and skinny jeans!



I  them! Black is my favourite for the SF but I love both colours! Are you keeping them?


----------



## jenayb

chacci1 said:


> Ok. I know how many of you already feel about this shoe. But, here it is in black!  I actually really like it.  And, it looks much better with pants and skinny jeans!



Babe, you know I love you, and you're right - they do look better in black... But I'm still a no go with this style.


----------



## chacci1

Louboufan said:


> It does look better in black. It's actually a shoe that can look really hawt depending on what is worn with it! I trust you!



I totally agree!  It can look amazing or probably not so amazing depending on what you wear them with.   I love them most so far with skinny jeans and I also tried them on w leggings and a long sweater and they looked really great that way as well!


----------



## chacci1

CEC.LV4eva said:


> These shoes will sure turn some heads on the streets.
> Beware of those pesky passersby who ask to touch them lol...



Ha ha. I know right?  Can you imagine someone coming over and saying "um, excuse me, can I pet those?". Ha ha!  I wouldn't put it pass anyone!


----------



## chacci1

l.a_girl19 said:


> I  them! Black is my favourite for the SF but I love both colours! Are you keeping them?



Thanks dear!  I am keeping them!  I really lime them in black. Now, I just have to figure out where to wear them!  Ha ha


----------



## chacci1

jenaywins said:


> Babe, you know I love you, and you're right - they do look better in black... But I'm still a no go with this style.



That's ok!!  It really took me a little to warm up to these. When I first tried them at Madison I was a complete no on them.  But again, I'm also the girl who owned the misfit and change of the guard so I'm a little crazy with my shoes!  Love you too babe!


----------



## Raffaluv

chacci1 said:


> Thanks dear! I am keeping them! I really lime them in black. Now, I just have to figure out where to wear them! Ha ha


 

Yaay! Glad you are keeping them!! Congrats!!!! I love both colors, I think what's really going to make these ultra amazing is the MOVEMENT you are gonna get with these when that fox picks up the wind!! lol!  I have a pair of fox "ski boots" that I get tons of compliments on everytime I wear them & I really think that fur just moving the slightest bit when you walk just brings the shoe alive!! OK, I know I sound a little crazy but just wait!!


----------



## LavenderIce

Just wanted to share a quick spy pic of the volcano Very Mix.  Both the fire opal and volcano are gorgeous IRL.  Congrats to everyone getting a pair!


----------



## Rubypout

*chacci1* I love them! They look great!

I'm also a fan of change of guard


----------



## starr_shenell

Does anyone know if the Daffodile strass came in any other color beside the aurora boreale, light peach, or hematite?  

Particularly wondering if there was some sort of an aqua ab color.


----------



## chacci1

Raffaluv said:


> Yaay! Glad you are keeping them!! Congrats!!!! I love both colors, I think what's really going to make these ultra amazing is the MOVEMENT you are gonna get with these when that fox picks up the wind!! lol!  I have a pair of fox "ski boots" that I get tons of compliments on everytime I wear them & I really think that fur just moving the slightest bit when you walk just brings the shoe alive!! OK, I know I sound a little crazy but just wait!!



Ha ha!  I love it!  Youre so passionate about it.  And, you helped me confirm that I made the right move by keeping these!  I will have to post an outfit pic at some point when I end up wearing them!!  Thanks again for your encouragement!!!


----------



## jenayb

LavenderIce said:


> Just wanted to share a quick spy pic of the volcano Very Mix. Both the fire opal and volcano are gorgeous IRL. Congrats to everyone getting a pair!


 
They're so gorgeous. I wish they were practical for my lifestyle.


----------



## AEGIS

jenaywins said:


> They're so gorgeous. I wish they were practical for my lifestyle.




you could wear them while laundering your clothes


----------



## gymangel812

LavenderIce said:


> Just wanted to share a quick spy pic of the volcano Very Mix.  Both the fire opal and volcano are gorgeous IRL.  Congrats to everyone getting a pair!


i love these SOOO much but what the heck would i do with nearly $4k shoes?!?!


----------



## jenayb

AEGIS said:


> you could wear them while laundering your clothes


 
Um, that would be more of a treat for DBF than me!!


----------



## jenayb

gymangel812 said:


> i love these SOOO much but what the heck would i do with nearly $4k shoes?!?!


 
You would take pics of them and send them to me. :ninja:


----------



## gymangel812

jenaywins said:


> You would take pics of them and send them to me. :ninja:


LOL i was telling my mom if i bought them i would put them in a rotating glass display case with its own light and stare at them all the time:lolots:


----------



## jenayb

gymangel812 said:


> LOL i was telling my mom if i bought them i would put them in a rotating glass display case with its own light and stare at them all the time:lolots:


 
:giggles:


----------



## Dessye

starr_shenell said:


> Does anyone know if the Daffodile strass came in any other color beside the aurora boreale, light peach, or hematite?
> 
> Particularly wondering if there was some sort of an aqua ab color.



There is an aqua version but I don't think it's AB.


----------



## Dessye

chacci1 said:


> Ok. I know how many of you already feel about this shoe. But, here it is in black!  I actually really like it.  And, it looks much better with pants and skinny jeans!



I tried these on and they were much better than I thought. They do look great with skinny pants. I didn't buy them though because they're not me. I used to think they were laughable too but theyre not if you wear the skinnies.


----------



## chacci1

Dessye said:


> I tried these on and they were much better than I thought. They do look great with skinny pants. I didn't buy them though because they're not me. I used to think they were laughable too but theyre not if you wear the skinnies.



Totally agree Dessye!  And you're right, they have to be "you" otherwise they wouldn't work.  I love them with skinny jeans!!  And, I've played with the fur a bit too.  I can "tame" it down a little if I don't want it to be so crazy!  Ha ha


----------



## AEGIS

gymangel812 said:


> LOL i was telling my mom if i bought them i would put them in a rotating glass display case with its own light and stare at them all the time:lolots:




it would look really good in there lol


----------



## AEGIS

i really wish this maggie were available in stores


----------



## bprimuslevy

AEGIS said:


> i really wish this maggie were available in stores


 ITA. I would be all over those.


----------



## 318Platinum

AEGIS said:


> i really wish this maggie were available in stores



Is it a Special Order she's wearing? It is a good chance, I believe that these will come out, seeing that the Winter collection is still coming in, plus the Spring is practically 100 days away from arrival. I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you guys that can actually wear the Maggies, because sadly, I can't!


----------



## 318Platinum

missgiannina said:


> heres my new Lady Daf Crystal Phyton



WOW!!! HOTT! I planned on getting them, but I just REALLY do NOT need ANOTHER black Louboutin, or shoe for that matter, regardless of the Python, which is my FAVORITE Exotic!! CONGRATS on this beautiful purchase and may you ALWAYS wear them in the best of health!


----------



## AEGIS

318Platinum said:


> Is it a Special Order she's wearing? It is a good chance, I believe that these will come out, seeing that the Winter collection is still coming in, plus the Spring is practically 100 days away from arrival. I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you guys that can actually wear the Maggies, because sadly, I can't!




i think so.  she wore this during her press tour for Black Swan


----------



## 318Platinum

AEGIS said:


> i think so.  she wore this during her press tour for Black Swan



OH, WOW!!! That was a while ago. If it were to come out, it would have already surfaced, I believe. I'm still gonna keep my fingers crossed for y'all!!  They are so beautiful!


----------



## carlinha

starr_shenell said:


> Does anyone know if the Daffodile strass came in any other color beside the aurora boreale, light peach, or hematite?
> 
> Particularly wondering if there was some sort of an aqua ab color.



yes it did, but last SS11 season:  Acqua AB strass for $5995 @ madison boutique


----------



## missgiannina

Louboufan said:


> Where did you buy them from?





brightcheerygir said:


> Gorgeous!  I love them!  Where o' where did you get them?



i purchased them at Nordies but they were extremely limited they got a one size run in whole sizes and only a few stores got them



318Platinum said:


> WOW!!! HOTT! I planned on getting them, but I just REALLY do NOT need ANOTHER black Louboutin, or shoe for that matter, regardless of the Python, which is my FAVORITE Exotic!! CONGRATS on this beautiful purchase and may you ALWAYS wear them in the best of health!



I have so many black louboutins and i got the graine daffodile last week but i loved these so much that i couldnt passed them up...it was the one shoe that i was really looking forward to this season


----------



## jenayb

318Platinum said:


> Is it a Special Order she's wearing? It is a good chance, I believe that these will come out, seeing that the Winter collection is still coming in, plus the Spring is practically 100 days away from arrival. I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you guys that can actually wear the Maggies, because sadly, I can't!



They will not be available for purchase.


----------



## starr_shenell

[ThQUOTE=carlinha;19868793]yes it did, but last SS11 season:  Acqua AB strass for $5995 @ madison boutique





[/QUOTE]

Thanks so much!!!


----------



## AEGIS

has anyone tried these on?

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...ouboutin&N=306418049+4294912355&bmUID=j940ZyS



im sad bc  i missed out on them a few weeks ago on the bay.  i think they're the perfect fall shoe.


----------



## jenayb

AEGIS said:


> has anyone tried these on?
> 
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...ouboutin&N=306418049+4294912355&bmUID=j940ZyS
> 
> 
> 
> im sad bc  i missed out on them a few weeks ago on the bay.  i think they're the perfect fall shoe.



Goes to the main page, babe... 

What's the style name?


----------



## AEGIS

jenaywins said:


> Goes to the main page, babe...
> 
> What's the style name?




weird...shows up when i click it...saks calls it

*Christian Louboutin*

*Leather Lace-Up Colorblock Peep Toe Ankle Boots*



i know they were used in the Jonathan Saunders show


----------



## jenayb

AEGIS said:


> weird...shows up when i click it...saks calls it
> 
> *Christian Louboutin*
> 
> *Leather Lace-Up Colorblock Peep Toe Ankle Boots*
> 
> 
> 
> i know they were used in the Jonathan Saunders show



Oh goodness! The link totally worked the second time I tried it! ush:

I have not tried them on, but for this SEASON they are right on point. All of those colours, and colour blocking in general, are HOT right now! ..... But that's just it. Only for this season. I don't see these standing the test of time.

All that being said, I kinda dig them!


----------



## AEGIS

jenaywins said:


> Oh goodness! The link totally worked the second time I tried it! ush:
> 
> I have not tried them on, but for this SEASON they are right on point. All of those colours, and colour blocking in general, are HOT right now! ..... But that's just it. Only for this season. I don't see these standing the test of time.
> 
> All that being said, I kinda dig them!




right...let's just say i am pissed i missed them on ebay for about $350. i was so pissed


----------



## jenayb

AEGIS said:


> right...let's just say i am pissed i missed them on ebay for about $350. i was so pissed



 ugh ugh ugh ugh ugh


----------



## AEGIS

jenaywins said:


> ugh ugh ugh ugh ugh




let's not talk about it. you DO NOT understand my shock/dismay when i saw them at Saks today


----------



## jenayb

AEGIS said:


> let's not talk about it. you DO NOT understand my shock/dismay when i saw them at Saks today



I would DIE.


----------



## AEGIS

jenaywins said:


> I would DIE.




thanks for cheering me up

sigh...everything comes back around...i guess...bleh


----------



## jenayb

AEGIS said:


> thanks for cheering me up
> 
> sigh...everything comes back around...i guess...bleh



LMAO! Sorry babe... I am a seriously wringing wet blanket. :giggles:


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

chacci1 said:


> Ha ha. I know right?  Can you imagine someone coming over and saying "um, excuse me, can I pet those?". Ha ha!  I wouldn't put it pass anyone!



Don't let strangers touch them!!! They'll get the fur all messed up with their grubby paws!!!


----------



## Dessye

carlinha said:


> yes it did, but last SS11 season:  Acqua AB strass for $5995 @ madison boutique


Oops, my bad.  It was AB after all!


----------



## Dessye

missgiannina said:


> i purchased them at Nordies but they were extremely limited they got a one size run in whole sizes and only a few stores got them
> 
> 
> 
> I have so many black louboutins and i got the graine daffodile last week but i loved these so much that i couldnt passed them up...it was the one shoe that i was really looking forward to this season



Wow they are amazing on you!!  You need to expand your Daff collection


----------



## missgiannina

Dessye said:


> Wow they are amazing on you!!  You need to expand your Daff collection


Thanks ... I already have a couple in mind


----------



## mewru

Does anyone know where I can find the Halte black patent leather pump in a size 35? They've completely run out in the boutiques and I don't see them anywhere on department store websites. 

Should I try buying them from overseas? Has anyone bought anything from the Paris or London boutiques and had them shipped the shoes to you in the US?


----------



## RedBottomLover

ladies, do you think the daf style (daffodil, lady daf, daffy, etc) will stand the test of time?


----------



## jenayb

RedBottomLover said:


> ladies, do you think the daf style (daffodil, lady daf, daffy, etc) will stand the test of time?


 
May I chime in here with my one cent? 

I think that this question is asked many times about many styles; however, the _true_ test of time is measured only by you. Will _you_ wear Dafs for season to come? Will _you_ love them next fall? Only you can answer that. I believe in wearing what you love - not what's trendy or "in" at the moment, KWIM? Yes, of course there are things that are timeless - a great Chanel flap, a Burberry trench, an amazing classic pump... But honsetly you have to look to yourself I think to determine what works for_  you and your lifestyle. _

artyhat:


----------



## RedBottomLover

jenaywins said:


> May I chime in here with my one cent?
> 
> I think that this question is asked many times about many styles; however, the _true_ test of time is measured only by you. Will _you_ wear Dafs for season to come? Will _you_ love them next fall? Only you can answer that. I believe in wearing what you love - not what's trendy or "in" at the moment, KWIM? Yes, of course there are things that are timeless - a great Chanel flap, a Burberry trench, an amazing classic pump... But honsetly you have to look to yourself I think to determine what works for_  you and your lifestyle. _
> 
> artyhat:



You're so insightful jenay  I do think I'll get quite a bit of wear out of the style because although I don't wear this high of a heel every day I know I'll get a lot of wear out the lady daf. It's so my style.


----------



## jenayb

RedBottomLover said:


> You're so insightful jenay  I do think I'll get quite a bit of wear out of the style because although I don't wear this high of a heel every day I know I'll get a lot of wear out the lady daf. It's so my style.


 
Nah.... Not insightful - just opinionated. 

No, just kidding... But really. I like Dafs, and I would recommend them... Maybe get like the black grain to so that you have the WOW factor of the Daf without a busy pattern or bright colour?  Just thinking out loud here...


----------



## RedBottomLover

jenaywins said:


> Nah.... Not insightful - just opinionated.
> 
> No, just kidding... But really. I like Dafs, and I would recommend them... Maybe get like the black grain to so that you have the WOW factor of the Daf without a busy pattern or bright colour?  Just thinking out loud here...





I do love the black grain. I really like the lady daf too but I don't think I want suede.


----------



## jamidee

RedBottomLover said:


> ladies, do you think the daf style (daffodil, lady daf, daffy, etc) will stand the test of time?





I pretty much agree with Jenay on this one. I think if it's YOUR style then it will stand the test of time with you, but it's definitely not a classic. So, I think it depends on you and what is YOU. But, you know what is amazing? EVERYTHING COMES BACK AROUND. So even if you are the type that feels more comfortable in something when it is "in"... it'll be back. And if you're not the type that what you wear is determined by "in" style fashions, then wear them and bring them back, baby!

I just ordered my dafs and unfortunately the grain was snatched right from under me... so I'm going kid.


----------



## RedBottomLover

jamidee said:


> I pretty much agree with Jenay on this one. I think if it's YOUR style then it will stand the test of time with you, but it's definitely not a classic. So, I think it depends on you and what is YOU. But, you know what is amazing? EVERYTHING COMES BACK AROUND. So even if you are the type that feels more comfortable in something when it is "in"... it'll be back. And if you're not the type that what you wear is determined by "in" style fashions, then wear them and bring them back, baby!
> 
> I just ordered my dafs and unfortunately the grain was snatched right from under me... so I'm going kid.



Can't wait to see pictures! 

They're definitely my style. And I don't always go by what's "in" so I think I'd be fine in that regard. Now to choose between the daf and the lady daf...


----------



## Louboufan

jenaywins said:


> May I chime in here with my one cent?
> 
> I think that this question is asked many times about many styles; however, the _true_ test of time is measured only by you. Will _you_ wear Dafs for season to come? Will _you_ love them next fall? Only you can answer that. I believe in wearing what you love - not what's trendy or "in" at the moment, KWIM? Yes, of course there are things that are timeless - a great Chanel flap, a Burberry trench, an amazing classic pump... But honsetly you have to look to yourself I think to determine what works for_  you and your lifestyle. _
> 
> artyhat:


----------



## Emma4790

Sorry for butting in guys, in the middle of your conversation. But has anyone got any idea what the range of styles is like in Barcelona? I know it's only a concession stand in the  Santa Eulalia department store, so I'm not expecting to see a great variation in styles when I go this weekend, but even if your could tell me if they usually have a good selection -  or like 3 pairs on a shelf and its really not worth a visit! As always ladies, much appreciated


----------



## AEGIS

RedBottomLover said:


> ladies, do you think the daf style (daffodil, lady daf, daffy, etc) will stand the test of time?



if you're looking for timeless using the examples that j'enay uses like a classic chanel tote or a burberry trench....no.  i think they will look dated very quickly.

when i think classic cl i think black pigalle, a ronron, a decollette in black or nude.  but ive never bought a "timeless" cl bc i rather go for something that might not stand the test of time but stands out.

so even if it looks dated--if you're fly you can make anything look good.


----------



## jamidee

what are your favorite boots? the BiBI botta just stole my heart, but I haven't tried them on....


----------



## jenayb

Emma4790 said:


> *Sorry for butting in guys, in the middle of your conversation. *But has anyone got any idea what the range of styles is like in Barcelona? I know it's only a concession stand in the  Santa Eulalia department store, so I'm not expecting to see a great variation in styles when I go this weekend, but even if your could tell me if they usually have a good selection -  or like 3 pairs on a shelf and its really not worth a visit! As always ladies, much appreciated



 You aren't butting in on anything!!


----------



## Rubypout

AEGIS said:


> i really wish this maggie were available in stores



Mila's are gorgeous! 

The pre order at Neiman's are similar
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...uboutin%26_requestid%3D10790%26N%3D0%26va%3Dt


----------



## jenayb

Rubypout said:


> Mila's are gorgeous!
> 
> The pre order at Neiman's are similar
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...uboutin%26_requestid%3D10790%26N%3D0%26va%3Dt


 
Mila's are satin and aren't that colour...


----------



## anniethecat

jenaywins said:


> Mila's are satin and aren't that colour...


 
I got excited when I saw that post hoping there was going to be something close....darn.


----------



## jenayb

anniethecat said:


> I got excited when I saw that post hoping there was going to be something close....darn.


----------



## Rubypout

jenaywins said:


> Mila's are satin and aren't that colour...



I know, thats why I said they are similar as they are similar muted tones


----------



## jenayb

Rubypout said:


> I know, thats why I said they are similar as they are similar muted tones


 
Ok sorry. I guess I just don't see the similarities other than that they are both Maggies.


----------



## Rubypout

jenaywins said:


> Ok sorry. I guess I just don't see the similarities other than that they are both Maggies.



Not a problem


----------



## Star1231

Does anyone know where the 'Vicky' boots (worn recently by V Beckham) are available?  TIA!


----------



## jeshika

Star1231 said:


> Does anyone know where the 'Vicky' boots (worn recently by V Beckham) are available?  TIA!



you mean these?
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...000199cat5130731cat39620738&isEditorial=false


----------



## hazeltt

^ Bibi!!


----------



## karwood

Star1231 said:


> Does anyone know where the 'Vicky' boots (worn recently by V Beckham) are available?  TIA!



Saks and BG has the Vicky black nappa available for pre-order.

http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...cat261003cat208401cat369608&isEditorial=false

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...ouboutin&N=306418049+4294912355&bmUID=j9b08_a


----------



## karwood

jeshika said:


> you mean these?
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...000199cat5130731cat39620738&isEditorial=false



No. She is talking about these. The Vicky is available  both in ankle boot and knee-high boots.


----------



## jeshika

karwood said:


> No. She is talking about these. The Vicky is available  both in ankle boot and knee-high boots.



oooh, i didn't know about those! thanks *kar*!


----------



## jeshika

hazeltt said:


> ^ Bibi!!



 *hazel*!


----------



## BoriquaNina

Does anyone else's heart go pitter patter at the sight of the Daffodile Brodee?! I feel like I'm alone out here! LOL


----------



## gymangel812

new goodies at madison:
LADY PEEP STRASS 150 SUEDE BURMA SAPHIR $3995(so tempting, anyone have a spare money tree??!?!)






LADY PEEP STRASS 150 SUEDE BURMA LIGHT PEACH $3995 

DAFFODILE STRASS 160 SUEDE BURMA HEMATITE STRASS $5995 (kinda subtle and gorgous!)






DAFFODILE STRASS 160 SUEDE BURMA LIGHT PEACH $5995

MAGGIE 140 SUEDE ROYAL BASEBALL AFRICA ANTHRACITE $995 (tempting, probably my fave maggies of the season [surprisingly!], wish i could see in person to decide if i want them!)






ALTI PUMP 160 PATENT CALF BLACK $895

PIGALLE 120 PATENT CALF NUDE $595

New Simple Pump 120mm Patent calf blk $735 

New Simple Pump 120mm Patent calf nude $735

COROCLIC 100 PATENT CALF CORK LUCIDO BLACK $595

PRORATA 90 PONY LEOPARD MINI CHAD $895


----------



## chloe speaks

that Bibi Heel. Looking forward to seeing it on many styles to come


----------



## MrsHoneycutt

BoriquaNina said:


> Does anyone else's heart go pitter patter at the sight of the Daffodile Brodee?! I feel like I'm alone out here! LOL


 
You are definitely NOT alone!! I'm in love with every Daff I see!! Have you seen the black python Lady Daf? They're available for pre-order!


----------



## Miss T.

BoriquaNina said:


> Does anyone else's heart go pitter patter at the sight of the Daffodile Brodee?! I feel like I'm alone out here! LOL



I´m with you! I love the green and blue on them.


----------



## NANI1972

gymangel812 said:


> new goodies at madison:
> LADY PEEP STRASS 150 SUEDE BURMA SAPHIR $3995(so tempting, anyone have a spare money tree??!?!)
> 
> View attachment 1482866
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LADY PEEP STRASS 150 SUEDE BURMA LIGHT PEACH $3995
> 
> DAFFODILE STRASS 160 SUEDE BURMA HEMATITE STRASS $5995 (kinda subtle and gorgous!)
> 
> View attachment 1482865
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DAFFODILE STRASS 160 SUEDE BURMA LIGHT PEACH $5995
> 
> MAGGIE 140 SUEDE ROYAL BASEBALL AFRICA ANTHRACITE $995 (tempting, probably my fave maggies of the season [surprisingly!], wish i could see in person to decide if i want them!)
> 
> View attachment 1482867
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ALTI PUMP 160 PATENT CALF BLACK $895
> 
> PIGALLE 120 PATENT CALF NUDE $595
> 
> New Simple Pump 120mm Patent calf blk $735
> 
> New Simple Pump 120mm Patent calf nude $735
> 
> COROCLIC 100 PATENT CALF CORK LUCIDO BLACK $595
> 
> PRORATA 90 PONY LEOPARD MINI CHAD $895


oooh I want the those Maggies!


----------



## chanel*liz

has anyone bought the oyster maggie combo??


----------



## Nolia

chanel*liz said:


> has anyone bought the oyster maggie combo??



I was wondering this myself.  I know nat was waiting for it to come in.


----------



## Star1231

Thank you jeshika and karwood.  I preordered at Saks!


----------



## jenayb

Star1231 said:


> Thank you jeshika and karwood.  I preordered at Saks!



Omg congrats!!!!!! Did you get the knee high?!


----------



## jenayb

karwood said:


> Saks and BG has the Vicky black nappa available for pre-order.
> 
> http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...cat261003cat208401cat369608&isEditorial=false
> 
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...ouboutin&N=306418049+4294912355&bmUID=j9b08_a




Is the suede going to be available?


----------



## chanel*liz

Nolia said:


> I was wondering this myself.  I know nat was waiting for it to come in.


 
i have it on hold for me. wondering if i should get it or not. would like to hear other opinions on how it looks in person


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

Hi Ladies,
Anyone considering the Daff. Brodee !
I think its price has been changed or what ?
I heard it was around 3000 USD !


----------



## MrsHoneycutt

^SeDuCTive^ said:


> Hi Ladies,
> Anyone considering the Daff. Brodee !
> I think its price has been changed or what ?
> I heard it was around 3000 USD !


 
I love this shoe... Where have you found it? I believe it is sold out on Christian Louboutin's website... I saw one for sale on Bonanza for a little over a thousand dollars more than retail...


----------



## karwood

MrsHoneycutt said:


> I love this shoe... Where have you found it? I believe it is sold out on Christian Louboutin's website... I saw one for sale on Bonanza for a little over a thousand dollars more than retail...



To be exact, the retail price for the Daffodile Brodee is $2295.00. They were launched on Fashion Night Out at selected boutiques. Also, the eboutique has a pair  in  size 40 still available.


----------



## BoriquaNina

So nice to see i'm not! I  them! 



Miss T. said:


> I´m with you! I love the green and blue on them.


 
No... I will definitely have to check them out!



MrsHoneycutt said:


> You are definitely NOT alone!! I'm in love with every Daff I see!! Have you seen the black python Lady Daf? They're available for pre-order!


----------



## Dessye

Nolia said:


> I was wondering this myself.  I know nat was waiting for it to come in.





chanel*liz said:


> has anyone bought the oyster maggie combo??



Please refer to my siggy, which of course is only my opinion. I returned them. No offense to anyone who likes them but... .  I asked a cobbler if the oyster suede could be dyed black but he said not without risks.  Well, if anyone is looking for a pair, there will be a size 37.5 at LV boutique (Palazzo) in a few days.


----------



## Dessye

karwood said:


> To be exact, the retail price for the Daffodile Brodee is $2295.00. They were launched on Fashion Night Out at selected boutiques. Also, the eboutique has a pair  in  size 40 still available.


I think the Daff brodee is just a  stunning piece of art.


----------



## Star1231

jenaywins said:


> Omg congrats!!!!!! Did you get the knee high?!



I did!  Are you considering the suede??    V Beck's grey suede pair is gorgeous!


----------



## Hipployta

Hmm...for $2300 I would still pass on the Brodee...these prices lately...smh


----------



## AEGIS

Dessye said:


> Please refer to my siggy, which of course is only my opinion. I returned them. No offense to anyone who likes them but... .  I asked a cobbler if the oyster suede could be dyed black but he said not without risks.  Well, if anyone is looking for a pair, there will be a size 37.5 at LV boutique (Palazzo) in a few days.




omg at your siggy 

is it the combo together or what...?


----------



## RedBottomLover

Is anyone else having trouble emailing the boutiques? I have been trying to email Madison for the last two days and I've been getting an instant response saying delivery failed there's something wrong with the email address. I then emailed Amy at customer service and the same thing happened. This is frustrating. Especially when I'm having an issue with my shoes.


----------



## jenayb

Star1231 said:


> I did!  Are you considering the suede??    V Beck's grey suede pair is gorgeous!



No considering here babe. I want them! Lol. I just have no clue where to find them.


----------



## chacci1

RedBottomLover said:


> Is anyone else having trouble emailing the boutiques? I have been trying to email Madison for the last two days and I've been getting an instant response saying delivery failed there's something wrong with the email address. I then emailed Amy at customer service and the same thing happened. This is frustrating. Especially when I'm having an issue with my shoes.



Yes!!!  I was having trouble yesterday emailing Horatio!  It did eventually go through though.


----------



## chanel*liz

Dessye said:


> Please refer to my siggy, which of course is only my opinion. I returned them. No offense to anyone who likes them but... .  I asked a cobbler if the oyster suede could be dyed black but he said not without risks.  Well, if anyone is looking for a pair, there will be a size 37.5 at LV boutique (Palazzo) in a few days.



really? was it the combo color or what? i have them on hold for one more day not sure what to do


----------



## RedBottomLover

chacci1 said:


> Yes!!!  I was having trouble yesterday emailing Horatio!  It did eventually go through though.



At least yours went through! No luck so far for me.


----------



## Dessye

chanel*liz said:


> really? was it the combo color or what? i have them on hold for one more day not sure what to do


 For me it was the color combo but this is just my opinion like I said. I read somewhere back that you liked them after seeing the pic posted by Carlinha. It does look very much like that pic. The upper leather is a very dark burgundy almost brown and the suede vamp is a light gray.  It's a bit different than the metal patent oyster (which is nicer IMHO). The first pic posted by C (not the pic from Motcomb) is very close except that pic makes the gray darker than it is by about a shade.  If you like them, get them!


----------



## Dessye

RedBottomLover said:


> At least yours went through! No luck so far for me.



I did have the same problem emailing Dallas on Friday. Its probably their server that has an issue. It worked the second time I tried so I thought it was just a small glitch. Are they aware? I wonder.


----------



## Dessye

AEGIS said:


> omg at your siggy
> 
> is it the combo together or what...?


 yeah,I didn't like the combo when I saw them. I missed Carlinha's recent pic of them and was expecting red and not dark burgundy. Oh well to each their own!


----------



## RedBottomLover

Dessye said:


> I did have the same problem emailing Dallas on Friday. Its probably their server that has an issue. It worked the second time I tried so I thought it was just a small glitch. Are they aware? I wonder.



I have no idea if they know. I've tried sending the email 13 times to be exact, I'm trying to send Peter some pictures. It's still not working. But I guess I'll call the boutique tomorrow.


----------



## chanel*liz

Dessye said:


> For me it was the color combo but this is just my opinion like I said. I read somewhere back that you liked them after seeing the pic posted by Carlinha. It does look very much like that pic. The upper leather is a very dark burgundy almost brown and the suede vamp is a light gray.  It's a bit different than the metal patent oyster (which is nicer IMHO). The first pic posted by C (not the pic from Motcomb) is very close except that pic makes the gray darker than it is by about a shade.  If you like them, get them!



hmm.. i did like the picture when i saw it originally on NM website. then i hear about how dark it is and i just don't think it would look too appealing 
i can't wait for the indigo maggie, though!! 
thanks for your input!


----------



## Dessye

RedBottomLover said:


> I have no idea if they know. I've tried sending the email 13 times to be exact, I'm trying to send Peter some pictures. It's still not working. But I guess I'll call the boutique tomorrow.



Have you tried typing a whole new email?  I think I did this and it worked.


----------



## Dessye

chanel*liz said:


> hmm.. i did like the picture when i saw it originally on NM website. then i hear about how dark it is and i just don't think it would look too appealing
> i can't wait for the indigo maggie, though!!
> thanks for your input!


 
The one on the NM site is different.  The vamp is more pumice than gray.  I'm talking about this one, courtesy of *Carlinha*: 

http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1463295&stc=1&d=1313022396


----------



## chanel*liz

Dessye said:


> The one on the NM site is different.  The vamp is more pumice than gray.  I'm talking about this one, courtesy of *Carlinha*:
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1463295&stc=1&d=1313022396



oh.. so the two are two different colors then??


----------



## Dessye

chanel*liz said:


> oh.. so the two are two different colors then??



I guess but I'm not 100% sure.  I haven't seen that Maggie (on NM site) IRL.  I'm not aware of any tPFer that has bought them either.  The burgundy part is the same though.


----------



## pixiesparkle

MrsHoneycutt said:


> I love this shoe... Where have you found it? I believe it is sold out on Christian Louboutin's website... I saw one for sale on Bonanza for a little over a thousand dollars more than retail...





karwood said:


> To be exact, the retail price for the Daffodile Brodee is $2295.00. They were launched on Fashion Night Out at selected boutiques. Also, the eboutique has a pair  in  size 40 still available.


Kar is right..the Daff Brodee was one of the CL Fab Pieces launched on FNO 8th September last week at Syd boutique (also the silver Pigalili, available for pre-order), I'm sure they were elsewhere too..I couldn't make it to the boutique so I'm not sure of the exact price but the boutique manager mentioned that they're 4-5k AUD :weird: 


chanel*liz said:


> hmm.. i did like the picture when i saw it originally on NM website. then i hear about how dark it is and i just don't think it would look too appealing
> i can't wait for the indigo maggie, though!!
> thanks for your input!


me too!! I thought they would've arrived by now, it's mid-september already


----------



## gymangel812

pixiesparkle said:


> Kar is right..the Daff Brodee was one of the CL Fab Pieces launched on FNO 8th September last week at Syd boutique (also the silver Pigalili, available for pre-order), I'm sure they were elsewhere too..I couldn't make it to the boutique so I'm not sure of the exact price but the boutique manager mentioned that they're 4-5k AUD :weird:
> 
> me too!! I thought they would've arrived by now, it's mid-september already



Wow they are re releasing the pigalili in silver? I wonder if the are doing that with the very mix...


----------



## AEGIS

chanel*liz said:


> oh.. so the two are two different colors then??




saks is getting both according to an SA when i went into saks and she pulled up their look book.

i think the kind majority purple one they're getting a full run in and the other variety they're not. or vise versa.


----------



## bprimuslevy

Anthracite Maggies arrived today. I love them! But, I'm still making the decision on whether I should return them. They're shinier than I was expecting and I'm thinking of ideas on where I can wear them. I don't think they are going to go over well at work.


----------



## Emily HC

bprimuslevy said:


> Anthracite Maggies arrived today. I love them! But, I'm still making the decision on whether I should return them. They're shinier than I was expecting and I'm thinking of ideas on where I can wear them. I don't think they are going to go over well at work.



Do we have any pictures?


----------



## bprimuslevy

Emily HC said:


> Do we have any pictures?


 
We will soon. No pictures today, I'm taking care of my sick 7 y.o..  Playing "nurse mom" is taking up my time.  I've snuck off a couple of times to pair them with outfits. I think I'm in love. These shoes are hot.


----------



## Dessye

bprimuslevy said:


> Anthracite Maggies arrived today. I love them! But, I'm still making the decision on whether I should return them. They're shinier than I was expecting and I'm thinking of ideas on where I can wear them. I don't think they are going to go over well at work.


 
Slap on a pair of jeans and wear them anywhere!


----------



## laleeza

bprimuslevy said:


> Anthracite Maggies arrived today. I love them! But, I'm still making the decision on whether I should return them. They're shinier than I was expecting and I'm thinking of ideas on where I can wear them. I don't think they are going to go over well at work.



Aw - I am totally wearing mine to work!


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

are there pictures anywhere of this silver pigalili daf that is for pre-order?


----------



## bprimuslevy

Dessye said:


> Slap on a pair of jeans and wear them anywhere!


 
I think these are going to be paired with a black turtleneck and dark rinse jeans.



laleeza said:


> Aw - I am totally wearing mine to work!


 
I agree, they're just going to have to deal with it.

Plus, I need a pair of sexy, fun, statement shoes in my closet (and on my feet) and these definitely fit the bill.


----------



## gymangel812

LamborghiniGirl said:


> are there pictures anywhere of this silver pigalili daf that is for pre-order?


pigalili would have to be a pigalle, not a daff.


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

gymangel812 said:


> pigalili would have to be a pigalle, not a daff.



that's what i thought- i misread that quote from above!


----------



## laleeza

bprimuslevy said:


> I think these are going to be paired with a black turtleneck and dark rinse jeans.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree, they're just going to have to deal with it.
> 
> Plus, I need a pair of sexy, fun, statement shoes in my closet (and on my feet) and these definitely fit the bill.



Yes! I figure if they can deal with my spike pigalles... Well, whether they want to or not..


----------



## anniethecat

So excited that these are available to pre-order!


----------



## Louboufan

I also saw it in their look book but I am wondering why they have not received them yet especially the Maggie leopard.


AEGIS said:


> saks is getting both according to an SA when i went into saks and she pulled up their look book.
> 
> i think the kind majority purple one they're getting a full run in and the other variety they're not. or vise versa.


----------



## Dessye

Louboufan said:


> I also saw it in their look book but I am wondering why they have not received them yet especially the Maggie leopard.



I thought that Saks already got their leopard Maggie and also the baseball.  I saw the leopard when I was in Chicago last week.


----------



## karwood

New at Madison:

*VENENEUSE 120 SATIN BLK $1995*


----------



## karwood

anniethecat said:


> So excited that these are available to pre-order!



I'm also looking forward to the arrival of the Trotitella. I am on the waitlist for this colorway and the leopard/burgandy colorway


----------



## surlygirl

karwood said:


> I'm also looking forward to the arrival of the Trotitella. I am on the waitlist for this colorway and the leopard/burgandy colorway



the leopard Trotitella look amazing! can't wait to see them, *kar*!


----------



## anniethecat

karwood said:


> I'm also looking forward to the arrival of the Trotitella. I am on the waitlist for this colorway and the leopard/burgandy colorway


 
Ooooo...leopard/burgandy!  Who is getting this? I love leopard!


----------



## karwood

surlygirl said:


> the leopard Trotitella look amazing! can't wait to see them, *kar*!



I also can't wait to see them. I have been on the waitlist since July and they were suppose to arrive the first week of this month. Hopefully, I will get them before the fall season is over


----------



## karwood

anniethecat said:


> Ooooo...leopard/burgandy!  Who is getting this? I love leopard!




SCP is the only U.S. boutique getting the Trotitella in both colorways:


----------



## anniethecat

karwood said:


> SCP is the only U.S. boutique getting the Trotitella in both colorways:


 
I don't think I have seen these.  Thanks for posting the pic.  I might have to get these instead of the blue.


----------



## label24

OMG!!!! I need those right now!!!





karwood said:


> New at Madison:
> 
> *VENENEUSE 120 SATIN BLK $1995*


----------



## jenayb

If anyone is interested in the Navy Suede Daffy, my SA has them in sizes 37.5 and 38. PM me for info.


----------



## Dessye

jenaywins said:


> If anyone is interested in the Navy Suede Daffy, my SA has them in sizes 37.5 and 38. PM me for info.



If only there was a 37. 

ETA:  just saw new avi :giggles:  Cute but so not true


----------



## jenayb

Dessye said:


> If only there was a 37.


 
Padding?


----------



## l.a_girl19

label24 said:


> OMG!!!! I need those right now!!!



I know right???


----------



## jenayb

karwood said:


> New at Madison:
> 
> *VENENEUSE 120 SATIN BLK $1995*


 
I actually was just about to call Madison this morning when these showed up in my inbox... Then I saw the price.


----------



## karwood

jenaywins said:


> I actually was just about to call Madison this morning when these showed up in my inbox... Then I saw the price.



I was also surprised to see they are that expensive.


----------



## Dessye

jenaywins said:


> Padding?



The Daf/Daffy already look a bit Mini Mouse-ish on me. A half size up would be worse...  The daffy is better because of the chunky heel. I just love the Daffy though.


----------



## erinmiyu

^^i know, right? why are the veneneuse so much more expensive than the escandria? (i think those were $1395?)


----------



## l.a_girl19

jenaywins said:


> I actually was just about to call Madison this morning when these showed up in my inbox... Then I saw the price.



But *J*, they would look SO FAB on you


----------



## jenayb

karwood said:


> I was also surprised to see they are that expensive.


 
Yes... I was texting with a girlfriend this morning and she chalked it up to the "hand ruffling." :giggles: 



Dessye said:


> If only there was a 37.
> 
> ETA: just saw new avi :giggles: Cute but so not true


 
Lol!!!



Dessye said:


> The Daf/Daffy already look a bit Mini Mouse-ish on me. A half size up would be worse... The daffy is better because of the chunky heel. I just love the Daffy though.


 
 

We need to find you a pair!!!!!


----------



## karwood

erinmiyu said:


> ^^i know, right? why are the veneneuse so much more expensive than the escandria? (i think those were $1395?)



I wonder if the price is a  typo.


----------



## l.a_girl19

karwood said:


> I wonder if the price is a  typo.



That would be awesome!!!! lol


----------



## Dessye

jenaywins said:


> We need to find you a pair!!!!!


----------



## jenayb

l.a_girl19 said:


> But *J*, they would look SO FAB on you


 
Lol!!! Stop it - we had this convo this morning!!!!


----------



## l.a_girl19

jenaywins said:


> Lol!!! Stop it - we had this convo this morning!!!!



fine. :lolots:


----------



## bprimuslevy

Does anyone know, besides the Harletty and the Maggie, are there any other shoes going to be made with suede Africa? I'm kinda sorta in love with the color.


----------



## anniethecat

karwood said:


> SCP is the only U.S. boutique getting the Trotitella in both colorways:


 

Just talked to them...no size 41!Can't wait to see them when you get them.


----------



## karwood

anniethecat said:


> Just talked to them...no size 41!Can't wait to see them when you get them.



What do you mean no size 41? They have not arrived yet to the boutique.


----------



## anniethecat

karwood said:


> What do you mean no size 41? They have not arrived yet to the boutique.


 

I emailed Amita at SCP...she said, "Sorry there will be no size 41 as no one in the company ordered it."


----------



## karwood

anniethecat said:


> I emailed Amita at SCP...she said, "Sorry there will be no size 41 as no one in the company ordered it."



Ohhh, now I understand. I thought you were saying they had sold out. You can always pre-order the blue ones from Saks. I think the blue ones are equally as beautiful as the leopard ones.


----------



## anniethecat

karwood said:


> Ohhh, now I understand. I thought you were saying they had sold out. You can always pre-order the blue ones from Saks. I think the blue ones are equally as beautiful as the leopard ones.


 
I did...I just love leopard so much and I scored a pair of MBP leopard from Ebay but they were listed as 120 and when they came they were 150 and I am having trouble walking in them. I got excited for those in that colorway.  Oh well!


----------



## Louboufan

You did? Thank you so much. I will call them now! 


Dessye said:


> I thought that Saks already got their leopard Maggie and also the baseball. I saw the leopard when I was in Chicago last week.


----------



## chacci1

bprimuslevy said:


> Does anyone know, besides the Harletty and the Maggie, are there any other shoes going to be made with suede Africa? I'm kinda sorta in love with the color.



The splash fur also comes in this color!


----------



## l.a_girl19

Here is a picture of the front of the Veneneuse 120mm


----------



## Nolia

l.a_girl19 said:


> Here is a picture of the front of the Veneneuse 120mm



Gorgeous!  Reminds me of the Escandria~


----------



## l.a_girl19

Nolia said:


> Gorgeous!  Reminds me of the Escandria~



 ITA.


----------



## pixiesparkle

l.a_girl19 said:


> Here is a picture of the front of the Veneneuse 120mm


I really love this style but I can't quite digest the price tag..I wonder if they will make these with a platform like the ones from The Blonds runway show?


----------



## Dessye

pixiesparkle said:


> I really love this style but I can't quite digest the price tag..I wonder if they will make these with a platform like the ones from The Blonds runway show?


  I agree.  I don't understand the price tag at all.  Unless those ruffles are more difficult to create than the Escandria?  I've seen neither IRL so can't tell but they don't look that different to me.


----------



## jenayb

Dessye said:


> I agree.  I don't understand the price tag at all.  Unless those ruffles are more difficult to create than the Escandria?  I've seen neither IRL so can't tell but they don't look that different to me.



Difficult to create or not, that is not a $2k shoe IMO.


----------



## l.a_girl19

pixiesparkle said:


> I really love this style but I can't quite digest the price tag..I wonder if they will make these with a platform like the ones from The Blonds runway show?



The price tag is insane but I just could not help myself:^


----------



## LizzielovesCL

ITA way too high for that shoe!!


----------



## AEGIS

anniethecat said:


> I did...I just love leopard so much and I scored a pair of MBP leopard from Ebay but they were listed as 120 and when they came they were 150 and I am having trouble walking in them. I got excited for those in that colorway.  Oh well!




im so sorry about that.  i want the mbp in 120 as well.  i'd be disappointed


----------



## yazziestarr

l.a_girl19 said:


> Here is a picture of the front of the Veneneuse 120mm


congrats *l.a.! *the ruffles are just gorgeous!


----------



## bprimuslevy

chacci1 said:


> The splash fur also comes in this color!



Pretty. I was hoping either the Rolando or Bianca was made in this color. Maybe, I can do an SO at the end of the year.


----------



## l.a_girl19

yazziestarr said:


> congrats *l.a.! *the ruffles are just gorgeous!



Thanks! I can't wait to receive them


----------



## nillacobain

l.a_girl19 said:


> Here is a picture of the front of the Veneneuse 120mm


Gorgeous!


----------



## Alice1979

After all the anticipations, the purple/indigo maggies have arrived. These pics are provided by my SA at HN. Not sure how accurate the colors are depicted in the photos, but she said they're gorgeous IRL. For sure, this is definitely the richest color combo I have seen on Maggies.


----------



## carlinha

Alice1979 said:


> After all the anticipations, the purple/indigo maggies have arrived. These pics are provided by my SA at HN. Not sure how accurate the colors are depicted in the photos, but she said they're gorgeous IRL. For sure, this is definitely the richest color combo I have seen on Maggies.



i'm speechless


----------



## gymangel812

Alice1979 said:


> After all the anticipations, the purple/indigo maggies have arrived. These pics are provided by my SA at HN. Not sure how accurate the colors are depicted in the photos, but she said they're gorgeous IRL. For sure, this is definitely the richest color combo I have seen on Maggies.


OMG perhaps these are MY maggies!!

who is getting these?


----------



## AEGIS

never thought these were hideous tbh as some felt. i do agree about it being the richest maggie color.

i think this a good substitute for the lilac and blue maggie or the fall/winter version of that colorway




Alice1979 said:


> After all the anticipations, the purple/indigo maggies have arrived. These pics are provided by my SA at HN. Not sure how accurate the colors are depicted in the photos, but she said they're gorgeous IRL. For sure, this is definitely the richest color combo I have seen on Maggies.


----------



## chacci1

Alice1979 said:


> After all the anticipations, the purple/indigo maggies have arrived. These pics are provided by my SA at HN. Not sure how accurate the colors are depicted in the photos, but she said they're gorgeous IRL. For sure, this is definitely the richest color combo I have seen on Maggies.



Hmmm..Must be honest.  I'm not a fan.....


----------



## chacci1

l.a_girl19 said:


> Here is a picture of the front of the Veneneuse 120mm



They are beautiful!  I must admit though, the price tag held me back.  I could understand even $1495 or $1595 maybe...but $1995..ouch!!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

chacci1 said:


> Hmmm..Must be honest.  I'm not a fan.....



Same here, I love the purple and indigo blue suede together, but there's something about the gold tip that really throws off everything imo... (and usually I prefer gold > silver lol)

Thanks for the pic though


----------



## l.a_girl19

chacci1 said:


> They are beautiful!  I must admit though, the price tag held me back.  I could understand even $1495 or $1595 maybe...but $1995..ouch!!



I know...but after I saw that my daff brodees were damaged I can justify it a little more because of the return.


----------



## chanel*liz

Where are the indigo maggies available right now?


----------



## brightcheerygir

The amethyste Mignons are on the CL ecomm site.  Not sure if anyone noticed yet.  

http://us.christianlouboutin.com/shoes/platforms/8-mignons-suede.html


----------



## chacci1

l.a_girl19 said:


> I know...but after I saw that my daff brodees were damaged I can justify it a little more because of the return.



I can't believe that about your daf brodees!  Honestly, I like the venesseuse (sp?) better anyway!!!!  Can't wait to see modeling pics!!


----------



## chacci1

brightcheerygir said:


> The amethyste Mignons are on the CL ecomm site.  Not sure if anyone noticed yet.
> 
> http://us.christianlouboutin.com/shoes/platforms/8-mignons-suede.html



Um. Yes. I noticed.  And purchased!  Cant wait to see these IRL!  The color looks amazing!  Hopefully I'll have better luck with these than the chartreuse ones.


----------



## sofaa

*Veneneuse 120 on Ecomm!!*


----------



## Louboufan

Is this at Saks?


Alice1979 said:


> After all the anticipations, the purple/indigo maggies have arrived. These pics are provided by my SA at HN. Not sure how accurate the colors are depicted in the photos, but she said they're gorgeous IRL. For sure, this is definitely the richest color combo I have seen on Maggies.


----------



## rdgldy

No, I believe they are at CL Montcalm according to Alice's pictures.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

chacci1 said:


> Um. Yes. I noticed.  And purchased!  Cant wait to see these IRL!  The color looks amazing!  Hopefully I'll have better luck with these than the chartreuse ones.



Ooooh! can't wait to see them on you!


----------



## jenayb

My Indigo Maggies are scheduled for delivery on Monday. I'll post pics.


----------



## AEGIS

jenaywins said:


> My Indigo Maggies are scheduled for delivery on Monday. I'll post pics.




excited!


----------



## Louboufan

Did you get them from Saks?


jenaywins said:


> My Indigo Maggies are scheduled for delivery on Monday. I'll post pics.


----------



## jenayb

Louboufan said:


> Did you get them from Saks?



I did not.


----------



## Louboufan

Thank you!


rdgldy said:


> No, I believe they are at CL Montcalm according to Alice's pictures.


----------



## Louboufan

Thank you. Congrats on your purchase and I can't wait to see pics. I was thinking about getting the Indigo Maggies because I just received the leopard ones but I don't love them. If you had to pick one (leopard vs indigo), which one would it be? 


jenaywins said:


> I did not.


----------



## jenayb

Louboufan said:


> Thank you. Congrats on your purchase and I can't wait to see pics. I was thinking about getting the Indigo Maggies because I just received the leopard ones but I don't love them. If you had to pick one (leopard vs indigo), which one would it be?



Thank you!!! 

Hmm. That is such a tough choice!! The leopard is amazing.


----------



## Louboufan

Lol! I have the black patent/black suede which I like alot but the leopard doesn't move me as much although I originally only wanted the Maggies in that pattern.


jenaywins said:


> Thank you!!!
> 
> Hmm. That is such a tough choice!! The leopard is amazing.


----------



## Dessye

Can't wait to see the Purple/indigo Maggies on you *J*!!!  My pocketbook is hoping that I don't like them   Well, I've finally got myself to the point that I don't absolutely have to have any more for the season.


----------



## carlinha

rdgldy said:


> No, I believe they are at CL Montcalm according to Alice's pictures.



by Montcalm i think you mean Motcomb


----------



## jenayb

Dessye said:


> Can't wait to see the Purple/indigo Maggies on you *J*!!!  My pocketbook is hoping that I don't like them   Well, I've finally got myself to the point that I don't absolutely have to have any more for the season.



I will be sure to take very unflattering photos.


----------



## Dessye

jenaywins said:


> I will be sure to take very unflattering photos.


----------



## Dessye

carlinha said:


> by Montcalm i think you mean Motcomb



I wonder if this is the iPhone effect :giggles:  Happens to me all the time.


----------



## carlinha

Dessye said:


> I wonder if this is the iPhone effect :giggles:  Happens to me all the time.



lol i'd bet my $$$ on it!


----------



## DC-Cutie

jenaywins said:


> I did not.



Where?


----------



## NANI1972

Alice1979 said:


> *After all the anticipations, the purple/indigo maggies have arrived. These pics are provided by my SA at HN.* Not sure how accurate the colors are depicted in the photos, but she said they're gorgeous IRL. For sure, this is definitely the richest color combo I have seen on Maggies.





Louboufan said:


> Is this at Saks?





rdgldy said:


> No, I believe they are at CL Montcalm according to Alice's pictures.


I'm guessing HN means Harvey Nichols ladies.


----------



## chacci1

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Ooooh! can't wait to see them on you!



I'm hoping I can make them work!  I had a tough time with the chartreuse ones so keeping my fingers crossed with these!  (the exact same shoe but somehow I'm expecting a miracle!). Ha ha!!


----------



## BattyBugs

jenaywins said:


> My Indigo Maggies are scheduled for delivery on Monday. I'll post pics.


 
 Can you tell that I'm excited for you and waiting for your reveal?


----------



## ShihTzuBirkin

I was told by the Madison Boutique that they are releasing a lot of Daffodils in different colors for the Spring 12 line. Does anybody know what colors are coming out ?


----------



## label24

does anyone have the Halte 120? i can't find it!


----------



## sakura

label24 said:


> does anyone have the Halte 120? i can't find it!



The Robertson and Dallas boutiques have them.


----------



## jenayb

BattyBugs said:


> Can you tell that I'm excited for you and waiting for your reveal?



Hehe!


----------



## BattyBugs

I'm still waiting to see and try on the Vicky Bootie. I love the heel, but don't want to pre-order since I really need to see how they fit.


----------



## jenayb

BattyBugs said:


> I'm still waiting to see and try on the Vicky Bootie. I love the heel, but don't want to pre-order since I really need to see how they fit.



I was told that the pitch is kind of awful. But I do know that I am ordering the grey suede knee high version. 

Well, maybe. Does anyone else think that $1595 seems like a lot for that boot?


----------



## BattyBugs

Yes, it does feel like a lot for that boot. I think it will depend on if it looks and feels like a $1,595 boot, once you see it IRL and actually have it on your feet.


----------



## jenayb

^^ True. Idk, I'm just like... Sheesh.


----------



## label24

Thank you so much!!!!




sakura said:


> The Robertson and Dallas boutiques have them.


----------



## rdgldy

carlinha said:


> by Montcalm i think you mean Motcomb


actually was not the I Phone's fault, it was mine.  Close, but no cigar


----------



## rdgldy

NANI1972 said:


> I'm guessing HN means Harvey Nichols ladies.


HN does mean Harvey Nichols, but the shoes were at CL Montcomb.


----------



## l.a_girl19

jenaywins said:


> I was told that the pitch is kind of awful. But I do know that I am ordering the grey suede knee high version.
> 
> Well, maybe. Does anyone else think that $1595 seems like a lot for that boot?



Those boots are gorgeous! The price is kinda steep but I find that more and more pairs are being priced too high so I am not that surprised. They are totally amazing!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

jenaywins said:


> I was told that the pitch is kind of awful. But I do know that I am ordering the grey suede knee high version.
> 
> Well, maybe. Does anyone else think that $1595 seems like a lot for that boot?



Yes! but not many shoes by CL these days are priced reasonably 
As long as they fit you well and work with your lifestyle/wardrobe...
That's enough Jenay, no more thinking about $$$  lol


----------



## jamidee

BattyBugs said:


> Can you tell that I'm excited for you and waiting for your reveal?




 OHHH!! You must post pics!! I need a BIG BAD BOLD COLORFUL BABY in my collection and I'm not sure what to get!! These are can definitely be a front runner with a little bit of persuasion ...err... even without it!:lolots:


----------



## jeshika

jenaywins said:


> My Indigo Maggies are scheduled for delivery on Monday. I'll post pics.



 so exciting!


----------



## Dessye

jenaywins said:


> I was told that the pitch is kind of awful. But I do know that I am ordering the grey suede knee high version.
> 
> Well, maybe. Does anyone else think that $1595 seems like a lot for that boot?



The pitch does look quite steep to me but they are beautiful --- can't wait to see the booties and knee-length boots modeled!


----------



## Dessye

It's almost Monday!


----------



## jenayb

l.a_girl19 said:


> Those boots are gorgeous! The price is kinda steep but I find that more and more pairs are being priced too high so I am not that surprised. They are totally amazing!





CEC.LV4eva said:


> Yes! but not many shoes by CL these days are priced reasonably
> As long as they fit you well and work with your lifestyle/wardrobe...
> That's enough Jenay, no more thinking about $$$  lol





Dessye said:


> The pitch does look quite steep to me but they are beautiful --- can't wait to see the booties and knee-length boots modeled!



LMAO! *C*, you are right -- you are ALL right. What would I do without you wonderful ladies? 

You know what's funny? DBF and I bought a brand new stainless Samsung fridge AND dishwasher today. BOTH were only like a grand more than the Vicky. How's that for some perspective huh?

..... Not like that will stop me but... Ya know. :giggles:


----------



## Dessye

jenaywins said:


> LMAO! *C*, you are right -- you are ALL right. What would I do without you wonderful ladies?
> 
> You know what's funny? DBF and I bought a brand new stainless Samsung fridge AND dishwasher today. *BOTH were only like a grand more than the Vicky. How's that for some perspective huh*?
> 
> ..... Not like that will stop me but... Ya know. :giggles:



That's right and certain claw-foot cast-iron tubs are over $5000 so the Vicky is a steal if you think about it!


----------



## myhandbags

I just bought my first pair, but was unaware that they were last Fall's shoes. However, I love them! What other styles are out there this fall that I may turn these in for?


----------



## Dessye

myhandbags said:


> I just bought my first pair, but was unaware that they were last Fall's shoes. However, I love them! What other styles are out there this fall that I may turn these in for?



Hmmm, that's a bit of a loaded question because there are lots of new styles this fall.  If you love them, why don't you keep them?  There is another classic style called Decollete (been around for ages) which is the same as Maud but not as much (ironically) of toe cleavage.


----------



## jenayb

Dessye said:


> That's right and certain claw-foot cast-iron tubs are over $5000 so the Vicky is a steal if you think about it!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

jenaywins said:


> LMAO! *C*, you are right -- you are ALL right. What would I do without you wonderful ladies?
> 
> You know what's funny? DBF and I bought a brand new stainless Samsung fridge AND dishwasher today. BOTH were only like a grand more than the Vicky. How's that for some perspective huh?
> 
> ..... Not like that will stop me but... Ya know. :giggles:



well like M. Louboutin once said, "it's the shoe that carries the woman," a fridge cannot, even if you add a dishwasher to it.
Now that's perspective!


----------



## jenayb

CEC.LV4eva said:


> well like M. Louboutin once said, "it's the shoe that carries the woman," a fridge cannot, even if you add a dishwasher to it.
> Now that's perspective!



:giggles:


----------



## BattyBugs

Very true, CEC.


----------



## pixiesparkle

the Indigo/Purple Maggie is gorgeous!!! the colour is so much richer than in stock pic. I got myself waitlisted over 4 months ago at HN but I haven't heard a thing from them about these ..I was hoping to get the RB Metalipp instead of these because the Metalipp agree with my feet more but they don't seem to be available anywhere yet..now I can't decide!!


----------



## l.a_girl19

Dessye said:


> It's almost Monday!



Oooh! What's happening Monday?


----------



## pixiesparkle

l.a_girl19 said:


> Oooh! What's happening Monday?


 Jenay is receiving her indigo/purple Maggie on Monday!!

Monday is nearly over in Australia so I'm still patiently waiting for her reveal!!
I have a pair in 140mm on hold for me at the moment as well but I'm not sure whiich size is right. 

*Jenay*, did you get them in 140 or 160 and which size did you take?


----------



## l.a_girl19

pixiesparkle said:


> Jenay is receiving her indigo/purple Maggie on Monday!!
> 
> Monday is nearly over in Australia so I'm still patiently waiting for her reveal!!
> I have a pair in 140mm on hold for me at the moment as well but I'm not sure whiich size is right.
> 
> *Jenay*, did you get them in 140 or 160 and which size did you take?



Wooohooo!!!


----------



## jenayb

pixiesparkle said:


> Jenay is receiving her indigo/purple Maggie on Monday!!
> 
> Monday is nearly over in Australia so I'm still patiently waiting for her reveal!!
> I have a pair in 140mm on hold for me at the moment as well but I'm not sure whiich size is right.
> 
> *Jenay*, did you get them in 140 or 160 and which size did you take?



I ordered the 140 and went a half size down. Praying that they fit!!


----------



## pixiesparkle

jenaywins said:


> I ordered the 140 and went a half size down. Praying that they fit!!



Oh I hope they do for you too!! Will they arrive today? 
I'm holding out til yours arrive to get the size right..with 80euros shipping cost I'd hate to get the wrong size :/


----------



## jenayb

pixiesparkle said:


> Oh I hope they do for you too!! Will they arrive today?
> I'm holding out til yours arrive to get the size right..with 80euros shipping cost I'd hate to get the wrong size :/



Yes I anticipate they shall arrive any moment, actually. I'll update you when they do!!


----------



## jenayb

The Indigo Maggie is in. The colour is EXTREMELY vibrant in person. I literally could not capture just how vibrant it is. The closest colour representation are the photos I snapped on my office balcony; the mod pics are NOT a true representation of the colour of the shoes. The suede portion is exactly the same as my suede Daffy - kind of a navy meets UV. The kid portion is like a bright kid version of the original UV suede, if that makes sense. Gosh I really wish I could describe the colour better for you guys.....

The quality is amazing on these - definitely much better than many other pairs I've seen recently. There is literally not a _thing_ wrong with these; they are perfect in every way. 

Sorry for the horrendous mod pics. I'm at my office and had to use my camera timer via my iPhone on the carpet!! Hehe.


----------



## laleeza

jenaywins said:


> The Indigo Maggie is in. The colour is EXTREMELY vibrant in person. I literally could not capture just how vibrant it is. The closest colour representation are the photos I snapped on my office balcony; the mod pics are NOT a true representation of the colour of the shoes. The suede portion is exactly the same as my suede Daffy - kind of a navy meets UV. The kid portion is like a bright kid version of the original UV suede, if that makes sense. Gosh I really wish I could describe the colour better for you guys.....
> 
> The quality is amazing on these - definitely much better than many other pairs I've seen recently. There is literally not a _thing_ wrong with these; they are perfect in every way.
> 
> Sorry for the horrendous mod pics. I'm at my office and had to use my camera timer via my iPhone on the carpet!! Hehe.



Wowzers! Gorgeous J!


----------



## LizzielovesCL

AMAZING!! Jenay! Soo pretty.


----------



## chacci1

jenaywins said:


> The Indigo Maggie is in. The colour is EXTREMELY vibrant in person. I literally could not capture just how vibrant it is. The closest colour representation are the photos I snapped on my office balcony; the mod pics are NOT a true representation of the colour of the shoes. The suede portion is exactly the same as my suede Daffy - kind of a navy meets UV. The kid portion is like a bright kid version of the original UV suede, if that makes sense. Gosh I really wish I could describe the colour better for you
> 
> http://i727.photobucket.com/albums/ww275/randyswagon/Jenays%20Album/8acc0080.jpg[/IMG
> 
> [IMG]http://i727.photobucket.com/albums/ww275/randyswagon/Jenays%20Album/4d14e1b8.jpg



Wow!!!!  Maybe I do like these!!!!  They look gorgeous on you!!!!


----------



## calisurf

very pretty!  congrats!


----------



## 318Platinum

jenaywins said:


> The Indigo Maggie is in. The colour is EXTREMELY vibrant in person. I literally could not capture just how vibrant it is. The closest colour representation are the photos I snapped on my office balcony; the mod pics are NOT a true representation of the colour of the shoes. The suede portion is exactly the same as my suede Daffy - kind of a navy meets UV. The kid portion is like a bright kid version of the original UV suede, if that makes sense. Gosh I really wish I could describe the colour better for you guys.....
> 
> The quality is amazing on these - definitely much better than many other pairs I've seen recently. There is literally not a _thing_ wrong with these; they are perfect in every way.
> 
> Sorry for the horrendous mod pics. I'm at my office and had to use my camera timer via my iPhone on the carpet!! Hehe.





WOW!!!!! *Jenay*, CONGRATS on this beautiful, BOLD AND SASSY new CL that you have!!! These are truly Stunning in it's own right!!! Congrats again on these!!!!!


----------



## AEGIS

jenaywins said:


> The Indigo Maggie is in. The colour is EXTREMELY vibrant in person. I literally could not capture just how vibrant it is. The closest colour representation are the photos I snapped on my office balcony; the mod pics are NOT a true representation of the colour of the shoes. The suede portion is exactly the same as my suede Daffy - kind of a navy meets UV. The kid portion is like a bright kid version of the original UV suede, if that makes sense. Gosh I really wish I could describe the colour better for you guys.....
> 
> The quality is amazing on these - definitely much better than many other pairs I've seen recently. There is literally not a _thing_ wrong with these; they are perfect in every way.
> 
> Sorry for the horrendous mod pics. I'm at my office and had to use my camera timer via my iPhone on the carpet!! Hehe.




i LOVE them!!!

i am imagining so many cute looks with them in my head. 

sigh...but i just got those other maggies...so no new maggies for me


----------



## gymangel812

jenaywins said:


> The Indigo Maggie is in. The colour is EXTREMELY vibrant in person. I literally could not capture just how vibrant it is. The closest colour representation are the photos I snapped on my office balcony; the mod pics are NOT a true representation of the colour of the shoes. The suede portion is exactly the same as my suede Daffy - kind of a navy meets UV. The kid portion is like a bright kid version of the original UV suede, if that makes sense. Gosh I really wish I could describe the colour better for you guys.....
> 
> The quality is amazing on these - definitely much better than many other pairs I've seen recently. There is literally not a _thing_ wrong with these; they are perfect in every way.
> 
> Sorry for the horrendous mod pics. I'm at my office and had to use my camera timer via my iPhone on the carpet!! Hehe.


GORGEOUS! there are my fave maggies... now the big decision... these or the blue suede daffys?!?!?


----------



## anniethecat

jenaywins said:


> The Indigo Maggie is in. The colour is EXTREMELY vibrant in person. I literally could not capture just how vibrant it is. The closest colour representation are the photos I snapped on my office balcony; the mod pics are NOT a true representation of the colour of the shoes. The suede portion is exactly the same as my suede Daffy - kind of a navy meets UV. The kid portion is like a bright kid version of the original UV suede, if that makes sense. Gosh I really wish I could describe the colour better for you guys.....
> 
> The quality is amazing on these - definitely much better than many other pairs I've seen recently. There is literally not a _thing_ wrong with these; they are perfect in every way.
> 
> Sorry for the horrendous mod pics. I'm at my office and had to use my camera timer via my iPhone on the carpet!! Hehe.


 
OMG!  They are bee-you-ti-ful J'enay!  I forgot, those are the 140 right?  They look great on you!


----------



## erinmiyu

those are gorgeous, *jenay*! SO much nicer than the initial stock pics!


----------



## sammix3

Lovely! Those Maggies are look great on you J'enay


----------



## l.a_girl19

jenaywins said:


> The Indigo Maggie is in. The colour is EXTREMELY vibrant in person. I literally could not capture just how vibrant it is. The closest colour representation are the photos I snapped on my office balcony; the mod pics are NOT a true representation of the colour of the shoes. The suede portion is exactly the same as my suede Daffy - kind of a navy meets UV. The kid portion is like a bright kid version of the original UV suede, if that makes sense. Gosh I really wish I could describe the colour better for you guys.....
> 
> The quality is amazing on these - definitely much better than many other pairs I've seen recently. There is literally not a _thing_ wrong with these; they are perfect in every way.
> 
> Sorry for the horrendous mod pics. I'm at my office and had to use my camera timer via my iPhone on the carpet!! Hehe.



Just gorgeous hon! They are stunning on you


----------



## BattyBugs

They are amazing, Jenay!


----------



## jenayb

Thank you, ladies. I think that these are my favourite Maggies of the season, maybe a close second to the Leopard Maggies... 

These are the 140mm. I went a half size down and the toe box is quite tight; however, I think with a good stretch they will be just fine. I think TTS would have required padding for me personally.


----------



## NANI1972

jenaywins said:


> The Indigo Maggie is in. The colour is EXTREMELY vibrant in person. I literally could not capture just how vibrant it is. The closest colour representation are the photos I snapped on my office balcony; the mod pics are NOT a true representation of the colour of the shoes. The suede portion is exactly the same as my suede Daffy - kind of a navy meets UV. The kid portion is like a bright kid version of the original UV suede, if that makes sense. Gosh I really wish I could describe the colour better for you guys.....
> 
> The quality is amazing on these - definitely much better than many other pairs I've seen recently. There is literally not a _thing_ wrong with these; they are perfect in every way.
> 
> Sorry for the horrendous mod pics. I'm at my office and had to use my camera timer via my iPhone on the carpet!! Hehe.


Didn't think I would like these but they are gorgeous.


----------



## jenayb

NANI1972 said:


> Didn't think I would like these but they are gorgeous.


 
I didn't think I would like them either. And in fact, I ordered them sight unseen.


----------



## jamidee

pixiesparkle said:


> the Indigo/Purple Maggie is gorgeous!!! the colour is so much richer than in stock pic. I got myself waitlisted over 4 months ago at HN but I haven't heard a thing from them about these ..I was hoping to get the RB Metalipp instead of these because the Metalipp agree with my feet more but they don't seem to be available anywhere yet..now I can't decide!!




How do the Metalipp run? I'm wait listed for the leopard version, but I have a large toe box so I wasn't sure they would fit! Thanks


----------



## jamidee

jenaywins said:


> The Indigo Maggie is in. The colour is EXTREMELY vibrant in person. I literally could not capture just how vibrant it is. The closest colour representation are the photos I snapped on my office balcony; the mod pics are NOT a true representation of the colour of the shoes. The suede portion is exactly the same as my suede Daffy - kind of a navy meets UV. The kid portion is like a bright kid version of the original UV suede, if that makes sense. Gosh I really wish I could describe the colour better for you guys.....
> 
> The quality is amazing on these - definitely much better than many other pairs I've seen recently. There is literally not a _thing_ wrong with these; they are perfect in every way.
> 
> Sorry for the horrendous mod pics. I'm at my office and had to use my camera timer via my iPhone on the carpet!! Hehe.




Wowsssss!!!!!!!!:girlwhack: I have died and gone to loubi heaven!!! Are these still available?


----------



## jenayb

jamidee said:


> Wowsssss!!!!!!!!:girlwhack: I have died and gone to loubi heaven!!! Are these still available?


 


I am not sure honestly...


----------



## jenayb

jamidee said:


> How do the Metalipp run? I'm wait listed for the leopard version, but I have a large toe box so I wasn't sure they would fit! Thanks


 
YOU have a toe box!?



Just kidding. I assume they will run similar to the Big Lip which was a half size up; however, I know that Louboutin has been making strides to be more true to size, so you may want to go with TTS.... With that teeny tiny heel, you do NOT want to be unstable or have the shoe flop off your foot...


----------



## jamidee

jenaywins said:


> YOU have a toe box!?
> 
> 
> 
> Just kidding. I assume they will run similar to the Big Lip which was a half size up; however, I know that Louboutin has been making strides to be more true to size, so you may want to go with TTS.... With that teeny tiny heel, you do NOT want to be unstable or have the shoe flop off your foot...



:lolots: 

I get so used to talking about toe boxes because these Flintstone toes are always cause me sizing issues, that I've started to refer to my toes as being a toe box! It's really rather unfortunate.  I even did it to my DBF last night, but thankfully he didn't notice! I just laughed in my head about having a toe box, :giggles:. 

Thanks. I'm always nervous going TTS because of my toes, but usually when I size up half a size they are too big. Then, I have to return them if I can or sale them on bay! So, I should start going TTS and save myself some grief! I just hate tight shoes...urggg


----------



## jenayb

jamidee said:


> :lolots:
> 
> I get so used to talking about toe boxes because these Flintstone toes are always cause me sizing issues, that I've started to refer to my toes as being a toe box! It's really rather unfortunate. I even did it to my DBF last night, but thankfully he didn't notice! I just laughed in my head about having a toe box, :giggles:.
> 
> Thanks. I'm always nervous going TTS because of my toes, but usually when I size up half a size they are too big. Then, I have to return them if I can or sale them on bay! So, I should start going TTS and save myself some grief! I just hate tight shoes...urggg


 
I hate tight shoes, too; however, I hate LOOSE shoes more! So I've been sizing down or TTS since investing in a shoe stretcher. Seriously? Get one. Right now. Get off tPF, get on Amazon, and buy one. They are only like twenty bucks!!


----------



## bprimuslevy

jenaywins said:


> The Indigo Maggie is in. The colour is EXTREMELY vibrant in person. I literally could not capture just how vibrant it is. The closest colour representation are the photos I snapped on my office balcony; the mod pics are NOT a true representation of the colour of the shoes. The suede portion is exactly the same as my suede Daffy - kind of a navy meets UV. The kid portion is like a bright kid version of the original UV suede, if that makes sense. Gosh I really wish I could describe the colour better for you guys.....
> 
> The quality is amazing on these - definitely much better than many other pairs I've seen recently. There is literally not a _thing_ wrong with these; they are perfect in every way.
> 
> Sorry for the horrendous mod pics. I'm at my office and had to use my camera timer via my iPhone on the carpet!! Hehe.


 Gorgeous. The indigo suede is so luxe. You are going to own the room in these shoes.


----------



## jenayb

bprimuslevy said:


> Gorgeous. The indigo suede is so luxe. You are going to own the room in these shoes.


 


Aw.


----------



## pixiesparkle

jenaywins said:


> The Indigo Maggie is in. The colour is EXTREMELY vibrant in person. I literally could not capture just how vibrant it is. The closest colour representation are the photos I snapped on my office balcony; the mod pics are NOT a true representation of the colour of the shoes. The suede portion is exactly the same as my suede Daffy - kind of a navy meets UV. The kid portion is like a bright kid version of the original UV suede, if that makes sense. Gosh I really wish I could describe the colour better for you guys.....
> 
> The quality is amazing on these - definitely much better than many other pairs I've seen recently. There is literally not a _thing_ wrong with these; they are perfect in every way.
> 
> Sorry for the horrendous mod pics. I'm at my office and had to use my camera timer via my iPhone on the carpet!! Hehe.



 they are gorgeous!! Jenay, how does it feel in them 1/2 size down? It looks like they fit nicely on you but I have longer toes so I'm worried it might be too tight..what do you think?


----------



## jenayb

pixiesparkle said:


> they are gorgeous!! Jenay, how does it feel in them 1/2 size down? It looks like they fit nicely on you but I have longer toes so I'm worried it might be too tight..what do you think?


 
The toe box is for SURE tight; however, I am pretty positive that once they sit on my shoe stretcher overnight they will be fine. My toes are not long... I think they are average. You may want to take true to size to be very honest with you. They are tight right now on me.


----------



## pixiesparkle

jenaywins said:


> The toe box is for SURE tight; however, I am pretty positive that once they sit on my shoe stretcher overnight they will be fine. My toes are not long... I think they are average. You may want to take true to size to be very honest with you. They are tight right now on me.


Thanks *Jenay*. I will do that, good thing the pair I have on hold right now is my TTS 37.5 so I don't have to worry about not being able to find the 37.


----------



## jenayb

pixiesparkle said:


> Thanks *Jenay*. I will do that, good thing the pair I have on hold right now is my TTS 37.5 so I don't have to worry about not being able to find the 37.


 
Awesome!!!


----------



## bling*lover

jenaywins said:


> The Indigo Maggie is in. The colour is EXTREMELY vibrant in person. I literally could not capture just how vibrant it is. The closest colour representation are the photos I snapped on my office balcony; the mod pics are NOT a true representation of the colour of the shoes. The suede portion is exactly the same as my suede Daffy - kind of a navy meets UV. The kid portion is like a bright kid version of the original UV suede, if that makes sense. Gosh I really wish I could describe the colour better for you guys.....
> 
> The quality is amazing on these - definitely much better than many other pairs I've seen recently. There is literally not a _thing_ wrong with these; they are perfect in every way.
> 
> Sorry for the horrendous mod pics. I'm at my office and had to use my camera timer via my iPhone on the carpet!! Hehe.


 
 OMG they are gorgeous, that purple is so delicious. Awesome color, well done Msr Louboutin and congrats on getting them hun x


----------



## jeshika

jenaywins said:


> The Indigo Maggie is in. The colour is EXTREMELY vibrant in person. I literally could not capture just how vibrant it is. The closest colour representation are the photos I snapped on my office balcony; the mod pics are NOT a true representation of the colour of the shoes. The suede portion is exactly the same as my suede Daffy - kind of a navy meets UV. The kid portion is like a bright kid version of the original UV suede, if that makes sense. Gosh I really wish I could describe the colour better for you guys.....
> 
> The quality is amazing on these - definitely much better than many other pairs I've seen recently. There is literally not a _thing_ wrong with these; they are perfect in every way.
> 
> Sorry for the horrendous mod pics. I'm at my office and had to use my camera timer via my iPhone on the carpet!! Hehe.



 *jenay *those look so GORGEOUS on you! congrats on another fabulous pair!


----------



## Dessye

jenaywins said:


> I didn't think I would like them either. And in fact, I ordered them sight unseen.



They are gorgeous on you, J!!   I'm so happy you had a better sight unseen ordering experience than me!


----------



## PetitColibri

jenaywins said:


> I hate tight shoes, too; however, I hate LOOSE shoes more! So I've been sizing down or TTS since investing in a shoe stretcher. Seriously? Get one. Right now. Get off tPF, get on Amazon, and buy one. They are only like twenty bucks!!



gorgeous new Maggies !
I waw donering did you take a shoe stretcher dedicated to high heels or a regular ?
I ordered a regular a few month ago and it was impossible for me to put it in my deroba...


----------



## surlygirl

the indigo maggies are very vibrant! thanks for posting the pics, *jenay*. they look great on you!


----------



## BattyBugs

PetitColibri said:


> gorgeous new Maggies !
> I waw donering did you take a shoe stretcher dedicated to high heels or a regular ?
> I ordered a regular a few month ago and it was impossible for me to put it in my deroba...


 
I have one of each. I have flats and lower heels so I can stretch any of them that way.


----------



## jamidee

jenaywins said:


> I hate tight shoes, too; however, I hate LOOSE shoes more! So I've been sizing down or TTS since investing in a shoe stretcher. Seriously? Get one. Right now. Get off tPF, get on Amazon, and buy one. They are only like twenty bucks!!



Alright! You talked me into it!!  Is there a certain brand you bought?


----------



## Dukeprincess

Wow, those are really stunning, *jenay!*


----------



## chloe speaks

*gorgeous jenay!* the color is soooo vibrant.


----------



## jenayb

Thank you, lovelies!


----------



## heiress-ox

jenaywins said:


> The Indigo Maggie is in. The colour is EXTREMELY vibrant in person. I literally could not capture just how vibrant it is. The closest colour representation are the photos I snapped on my office balcony; the mod pics are NOT a true representation of the colour of the shoes. The suede portion is exactly the same as my suede Daffy - kind of a navy meets UV. The kid portion is like a bright kid version of the original UV suede, if that makes sense. Gosh I really wish I could describe the colour better for you guys.....
> 
> The quality is amazing on these - definitely much better than many other pairs I've seen recently. There is literally not a _thing_ wrong with these; they are perfect in every way.
> 
> Sorry for the horrendous mod pics. I'm at my office and had to use my camera timer via my iPhone on the carpet!! Hehe.



Congrats Jenay, they are so vibrant and beautiful IRL, I didn't think I'd like these before, but they're amazing!


----------



## gymangel812

who has the blue suede daffys?


----------



## heiress-ox

gymangel812 said:


> who has the blue suede daffys?



*Jenay* has them & they are on my list!


----------



## gymangel812

heiress-ox said:


> *Jenay* has them & they are on my list!


oops i meant what stores had them, sorry about the confusion.


----------



## pixiesparkle

^^ a lot of stores have received the indigo/purple maggie now..i was just thinking yesterday that they must be selling out even before they hit the shelves but the boutiques I waitlisted at have all been sending me email one by one..Im going to let go of the one I have on hold at Costa Mesa cos I've already purchased them elsewhere so if anyone is interested let know.


----------



## aoqtpi

jenaywins said:


> The Indigo Maggie is in. The colour is EXTREMELY vibrant in person. I literally could not capture just how vibrant it is. The closest colour representation are the photos I snapped on my office balcony; the mod pics are NOT a true representation of the colour of the shoes. The suede portion is exactly the same as my suede Daffy - kind of a navy meets UV. The kid portion is like a bright kid version of the original UV suede, if that makes sense. Gosh I really wish I could describe the colour better for you guys.....
> 
> The quality is amazing on these - definitely much better than many other pairs I've seen recently. There is literally not a _thing_ wrong with these; they are perfect in every way.
> 
> Sorry for the horrendous mod pics. I'm at my office and had to use my camera timer via my iPhone on the carpet!! Hehe.




I love these more than I can even express! Amazing!


----------



## pixiesparkle

I'm not sure if anyone is interested but St.Honore boutique currently has Purple python Pigalle (I can't remember 100 or 120)!! I haven't seen a pic but it sounds divineee~~


----------



## moshi_moshi

just got the e-mail of new shoes from Madison... i am LOVING the red suede miss clichy pump......


----------



## PetitColibri

moshi_moshi said:


> just got the e-mail of new shoes from Madison... i am LOVING the red suede miss clichy pump......



ooohhh me too !


----------



## moshi_moshi

PetitColibri said:


> ooohhh me too !


 
it's dreamy  although ive never tried on the miss clichy style...... i think i am really just loving all things red... and suede too... and i also think i may finally be over my fear of suede and ruining it.


----------



## anniethecat

moshi_moshi said:


> just got the e-mail of new shoes from Madison... i am LOVING the red suede miss clichy pump......


----------



## PetitColibri

moshi_moshi said:


> it's dreamy  although ive never tried on the miss clichy style...... i think i am really just loving all things red... and suede too... and i also think i may finally be over my fear of suede and ruining it.



I love suede ! with Meltonian you can protect it !
worst case scenario, you can still dye them black
I have nappa Miss Clichy 140 and they are gorgeous ! I love them !


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

jenaywins said:


> The Indigo Maggie is in. The colour is EXTREMELY vibrant in person. I literally could not capture just how vibrant it is. The closest colour representation are the photos I snapped on my office balcony; the mod pics are NOT a true representation of the colour of the shoes. The suede portion is exactly the same as my suede Daffy - kind of a navy meets UV. The kid portion is like a bright kid version of the original UV suede, if that makes sense. Gosh I really wish I could describe the colour better for you guys.....
> 
> The quality is amazing on these - definitely much better than many other pairs I've seen recently. There is literally not a _thing_ wrong with these; they are perfect in every way.
> 
> Sorry for the horrendous mod pics. I'm at my office and had to use my camera timer via my iPhone on the carpet!! Hehe.



Congrats Jenay!!! I'm glad you love them so much! The colors are indeed very beautiful together! I like how the red sole looks in combo with the body of the shoe too. As always they look fab on you


----------



## jenayb

^^ Thanks babe! 

I just ordered the Vicky boot in black suede. Will post pics when it arrives.....


----------



## l.a_girl19

jenaywins said:


> ^^ Thanks babe!
> 
> I just ordered the Vicky boot in black suede. Will post pics when it arrives.....



Yayy!!


----------



## Minnie

pixiesparkle said:


> I'm not sure if anyone is interested but St.Honore boutique currently has Purple python Pigalle (I can't remember 100 or 120)!! I haven't seen a pic but it sounds divineee~~



that does sound amazing.


----------



## 318Platinum

pixiesparkle said:


> I'm not sure if anyone is interested but St.Honore boutique currently has Purple python Pigalle (I can't remember 100 or 120)!! I haven't seen a pic but it sounds divineee~~



Not trying to knock anyone's ability to get any exotics from Europe, but I was told by an SA that I was buying from at JJR that Louboutin in Europe *CAN'T* Mail any exotics to the USA due to laws. That really PISSED me off because there were exotics that they had in my size that I couldn't get or find here in the USA, but at the same time, I have heard of some people here buying and receiving exotics from JJR, St. Honroe and so on. Have the rules changed now, or are they still very much the same for certain persons???


----------



## Minnie

318Platinum said:


> Not trying to knock anyone's ability to get any exotics from Europe, but I was told by an SA that I was buying from at JJR that Louboutin in Europe *CAN'T* Mail any exotics to the USA due to laws. That really PISSED me off because there were exotics that they had in my size that I couldn't get or find here in the USA, but at the same time, I have heard of some people here buying and receiving exotics from JJR, St. Honroe and so on. Have the rules changed now, or are they still very much the same for certain persons???



MY SIL bought watersnake lady dafs from a CL boutique in Europe and had them shipped to her in June. Maybe it just depends on the SA you get?


----------



## gymangel812

318Platinum said:


> Not trying to knock anyone's ability to get any exotics from Europe, but I was told by an SA that I was buying from at JJR that Louboutin in Europe *CAN'T* Mail any exotics to the USA due to laws. That really PISSED me off because there were exotics that they had in my size that I couldn't get or find here in the USA, but at the same time, I have heard of some people here buying and receiving exotics from JJR, St. Honroe and so on. Have the rules changed now, or are they still very much the same for certain persons???


some SAs are willing to send them anyways, even though it's illegal. they are risking their jobs doing this.


----------



## bprimuslevy

gymangel812 said:


> some SAs are willing to send them anyways, even though it's illegal. they are risking their jobs doing this.



I have a newbie question. Isn't it okay as long as the proper customs paperwork is filed?


----------



## gymangel812

bprimuslevy said:


> I have a newbie question. Isn't it okay as long as the proper customs paperwork is filed?


i don't think that would work, if the customs was filed out right, it would state they are exotics, so that would stop them. i believe the reason they can't be shipped is because they do not have a cites certificate. CL doesn't want to bother with them (whereas hermes has them). so i guess if somehow you could get a cites certificate, they would ship them.


----------



## pixiesparkle

318Platinum said:


> Not trying to knock anyone's ability to get any exotics from Europe, but I was told by an SA that I was buying from at JJR that Louboutin in Europe *CAN'T* Mail any exotics to the USA due to laws. That really PISSED me off because there were exotics that they had in my size that I couldn't get or find here in the USA, but at the same time, I have heard of some people here buying and receiving exotics from JJR, St. Honroe and so on. Have the rules changed now, or are they still very much the same for certain persons???





gymangel812 said:


> i don't think that would work, if the  customs was filed out right, it would state they are exotics, so that  would stop them. i believe the reason they can't be shipped is because  they do not have a cites certificate. CL doesn't want to bother with  them (whereas hermes has them). so i guess if somehow you could get a  cites certificate, they would ship them.



I'm not sure about the USA but it is true for Australia. That is why I couldn't get any exotics from Europe or the US shipped to Australia. I know some people have managed to do it, but I'd rather not risk customs finding out and confiscating my shoes. CL doesn't have CITES certificate, just like *gymangel812* said, and without that customs will not allow the shoes to go through.  I'm not sure why they haven't done that because it is really not all that difficult for businesses to acquire one. I know for a fact that the Christian Louboutin boutique in Sydney has a cites certificate in order to get exotics shipped to them here, usually they take a while getting checked out by customs, particularly shoes made of python (which incurs extra cost like storage..etc..so exotics are priced higher here) but at least they go through in the end. 

If your local CL boutique has a cites certificate, maybe you could try to arrange for the shoes to be shipped there instead of to you..not sure if that would work though.


----------



## 318Platinum

Thanks for the answers, you all. As far as trying to get them from a CL SA here in the states, I highly doubt it, since my SA is adamant that she CAN'T bring a pair of shoes in from another boutique unless it's over $3,000. I am not sure how true that is, but whatever!! I'll just really have to keep my eyes out here in the states for the exotic pairs that come out and in my size! I just have to jump on them when they are available. That does sound like a good idea about asking a CL SA about that, but like I said, I would most likely be told the same thing. :weird:


----------



## Minnie

318Platinum said:


> Thanks for the answers, you all. As far as trying to get them from a CL SA here in the states, I highly doubt it, since my SA is adamant that she CAN'T bring a pair of shoes in from another boutique unless it's over $3,000. I am not sure how true that is, but whatever!! I'll just really have to keep my eyes out here in the states for the exotic pairs that come out and in my size! I just have to jump on them when they are available. That does sound like a good idea about asking a CL SA about that, but like I said, I would most likely be told the same thing. :weird:



Maybe its not worth her while or maybe its policy?


----------



## carlinha

318Platinum said:


> Thanks for the answers, you all. As far as trying to get them from a CL SA here in the states, I highly doubt it, since my SA is adamant that she CAN'T bring a pair of shoes in from another boutique unless it's over $3,000. I am not sure how true that is, but whatever!! I'll just really have to keep my eyes out here in the states for the exotic pairs that come out and in my size! I just have to jump on them when they are available. That does sound like a good idea about asking a CL SA about that, but like I said, I would most likely be told the same thing. :weird:





Minnie said:


> Maybe its not worth her while or maybe its policy?



honey i don't know who your SA is but you need a new one.  it is common routine for the boutiques to transfer ANY shoes between (US) boutiques regardless of the price.  it's your prerogative for example if there is a shoe in CA and you live in NY, for you to have it transferred to your local boutique in NY so that you can try them on and see them in real life before purchasing, ESPECIALLY as you cannot do a refund if it doesn't work out.


----------



## jenayb

318Platinum said:


> Thanks for the answers, you all. As far as trying to get them from a CL SA here in the states, I highly doubt it, since my SA is adamant that she CAN'T bring a pair of shoes in from another boutique unless it's over $3,000. I am not sure how true that is, but whatever!! I'll just really have to keep my eyes out here in the states for the exotic pairs that come out and in my size! I just have to jump on them when they are available. That does sound like a good idea about asking a CL SA about that, but like I said, I would most likely be told the same thing. :weird:





carlinha said:


> honey i don't know who your SA is but you need a new one.  it is common routine for the boutiques to transfer ANY shoes between (US) boutiques regardless of the price.  it's your prerogative for example if there is a shoe in CA and you live in NY, for you to have it transferred to your local boutique in NY so that you can try them on and see them in real life before purchasing, ESPECIALLY as you cannot do a refund if it doesn't work out.



I was just going to post basically this same response. 

Plat, get a new SA. Now. This person obviously doesn't deserve your business and hasn't earned it. Period.


----------



## brightcheerygir

I agree, get a new SA.  I had 3 pairs of shoes transferred from other stores within the US in the last few months.  I didn't even have to ask the SA to do it, she offered when she looked and my size was available at another store.


----------



## jamidee

pixiesparkle said:


> ^^ a lot of stores have received the indigo/purple maggie now..i was just thinking yesterday that they must be selling out even before they hit the shelves but the boutiques I waitlisted at have all been sending me email one by one..Im going to let go of the one I have on hold at Costa Mesa cos I've already purchased them elsewhere so if anyone is interested let know.




I wish we were the same size!! I'm wanting it SOO BAD!! but, I'd need a 40. So, if anyone hears of a 40 available...holla!!


----------



## jamidee

jenaywins said:


> ^^ Thanks babe!
> 
> I just ordered the Vicky boot in black suede. Will post pics when it arrives.....





WOOO!! I can't wait! I wanna see!!!


----------



## jamidee

jenaywins said:


> I was just going to post basically this same response.
> 
> Plat, get a new SA. Now. This person obviously doesn't deserve your business and hasn't earned it. Period.




I need an SA, period. I feel like I miss out on so many good things because I haven't found someone to work with at a CL boutique. Of course, I've only bought from Dallas, but boy...they were cranky. I called the other day for a tracking number and was told they NEVER do tracking numbers. Ever. anyhoo, back to exotics.. I've got a newb question: Are there only certain exotics that can't be shipped to the US? So, the only way to acquire an exotic is to buy from a CL boutique in US?


----------



## BijouBleu

jamidee said:


> I need an SA, period. I feel like I miss out on so many good things because I haven't found someone to work with at a CL boutique. Of course, I've only bought from Dallas, but boy...they were cranky. I called the other day for a tracking number and was told they NEVER do tracking numbers. Ever. anyhoo, back to exotics.. I've got a newb question: Are there only certain exotics that can't be shipped to the US? So, the only way to acquire an exotic is to buy from a CL boutique in US?




 Huh? I get tracking numbers for every purchase - most recently from the LV store. What is with these cranky SAs?


----------



## gymangel812

jamidee said:


> I need an SA, period. I feel like I miss out on so many good things because I haven't found someone to work with at a CL boutique. Of course, I've only bought from Dallas, but boy...they were cranky. I called the other day for a tracking number and was told they NEVER do tracking numbers. Ever. anyhoo, back to exotics.. I've got a newb question: Are there only certain exotics that can't be shipped to the US? So, the only way to acquire an exotic is to buy from a CL boutique in US?



It is all exotics. You can only buy them at stores in the us. I hate the rule


----------



## jenayb

jamidee said:


> I need an SA, period. I feel like I miss out on so many good things because I haven't found someone to work with at a CL boutique. Of course, I've only bought from Dallas, but boy...they were cranky. I called the other day for a tracking number and was told they NEVER do tracking numbers. Ever. anyhoo, back to exotics.. I've got a newb question: Are there only certain exotics that can't be shipped to the US? So, the only way to acquire an exotic is to buy from a CL boutique in US?


 
At the risk of offending people who disagree, in MY EXPERIENCE, Dallas is the most horrific excuse for a boutique I have ever come across - and not just regarding Louboutin. My assistant and I popped in to the Dallas boutique a few months ago and the SA who was following us around was so incredibly rude, snooty, and just arrogant, I decided against buying the two pair I had set out to purchase that day. She went so far as to argue with me regarding style names. Each time my assistant would pick up a shoe and ask me what the style name was, I would tell her only to be immediately "corrected" by the SA. The funniest part is that she was incorrect every single time. 

You do need a great SA, but do your part to be a great customer, too, KWIM? I am of course not saying that you _aren't_ a great customer, but I'm sure you know what I am saying.  If you want a recommendation, PM me. 

Regarding tracking information, it actually is a loose policy not to send the actual number out. Some SAs adhere to this, most don't. Regarding the shipping of exotics, this stems to ALL exotics - not just some.


----------



## 318Platinum

carlinha said:


> honey i don't know who your SA is but you need a new one.  it is common routine for the boutiques to transfer ANY shoes between (US) boutiques regardless of the price.  it's your prerogative for example if there is a shoe in CA and you live in NY, for you to have it transferred to your local boutique in NY so that you can try them on and see them in real life before purchasing, ESPECIALLY as you cannot do a refund if it doesn't work out.





jenaywins said:


> I was just going to post basically this same response.
> 
> Plat, get a new SA. Now. This person obviously doesn't deserve your business and hasn't earned it. Period.





EXACTLY, YOU GUYS!!! Thats what I haven't called her back to ask her ANY more questions or anything!!! I feel the same way you all feel. If I am willing to make a purchase, then you need to do EVERYTHING possible to make sure that I am happy with the service, and that the product will fit me correctly!! I  already have to wear the largest size available, and even that isn't big enough in a lot of styles. I made up my mind a LOOOOONG time ago that I was pretty much done with her services, but I hate that the Dallas Boutique is the ONLY closest one to me. I need to be able to either try them on in store, or order them and try them on at home, and if it doesn't fit, send them BACK WITH NO PROBLEMS because it isn't like I can stick something in my shoe because it's too big! It either fits me, or it doesn't! There is nothing extra that I can do. Luckily, I have a GREAT SA At Nordstrom that I can deal with from here on out. I just really love to have my options since every place so far seems to carry different styles and different sizes!! Thank you all for reassuring me that I am not crazy!! lol


----------



## jenayb

318Platinum said:


> EXACTLY, YOU GUYS!!! Thats what I haven't called her back to ask her ANY more questions or anything!!! I feel the same way you all feel. If I am willing to make a purchase, then you need to do EVERYTHING possible to make sure that I am happy with the service, and that the product will fit me correctly!! I already have to wear the largest size available, and even that isn't big enough in a lot of styles. I made up my mind a LOOOOONG time ago that I was pretty much done with her services, but I hate that the Dallas Boutique is the ONLY closest one to me. I need to be able to either try them on in store, or order them and try them on at home, and if it doesn't fit, send them BACK WITH NO PROBLEMS because it isn't like I can stick something in my shoe because it's too big! It either fits me, or it doesn't! There is nothing extra that I can do. Luckily, I have a GREAT SA At Nordstrom that I can deal with from here on out. I just really love to have my options since every place so far seems to carry different styles and different sizes!! Thank you all for reassuring me that I am not crazy!! lol


 
This "better-than" attitude that a lot of SAs have these days is absolutely ridiculous. I don't care how much they make annually. Their JOB is to cater to me - regardless of how much I am spending, how much I make, who I am, where I'm from, etc. I just. Don't. Get it.


----------



## 318Platinum

jenaywins said:


> This "better-than" attitude that a lot of SAs have these days is absolutely ridiculous. I don't care how much they make annually. Their JOB is to cater to me - regardless of how much I am spending, how much I make, who I am, where I'm from, etc. I just. Don't. Get it.



I know, right? It's a shame that these SAs have that within them in a "People's Person" job!!! She is the reason I had to call almost ALL the US boutiques, then call JJR and St. Honroe in search of a Black Daffodile in my size!!! Luckily, as you all can see, I tracked it down, but it was by no means "A Breeze". I am almost convinced to just deal with Europe CLs for the styles that I know now that  can wear when I new colorway or fabric comes out in that style. I love Louboutin, BUT I will take my business elsewhere! See what one bad SA will do to a person!!!! I still love you, Loubie, just not your henchmen!!!


----------



## anniethecat

jamidee said:


> I need an SA, period. I feel like I miss out on so many good things because I haven't found someone to work with at a CL boutique. Of course, I've only bought from Dallas, but boy...they were cranky. I called the other day for a tracking number and was told they NEVER do tracking numbers. Ever. anyhoo, back to exotics.. I've got a newb question: Are there only certain exotics that can't be shipped to the US? So, the only way to acquire an exotic is to buy from a CL boutique in US?


 
I am in the same boat I have only dealt with Dallas, and they are cranky!  It's only by default because they seem to be the only ones that answer emails in a timely manner...but maybe I just get impatient.   If anyone has a great SA at another boutique they don't mind sharing I would love contact info.


----------



## jenayb

^^ Regarding all the SA chat..... I really want to get back on topic here but would like to discuss, so I'll post more thoughts in the CL Chat thread.....


----------



## jamidee

jenaywins said:


> At the risk of offending people who disagree, in MY EXPERIENCE, Dallas is the most horrific excuse for a boutique I have ever come across - and not just regarding Louboutin. My assistant and I popped in to the Dallas boutique a few months ago and the SA who was following us around was so incredibly rude, snooty, and just arrogant, I decided against buying the two pair I had set out to purchase that day. She went so far as to argue with me regarding style names. Each time my assistant would pick up a shoe and ask me what the style name was, I would tell her only to be immediately "corrected" by the SA. The funniest part is that she was incorrect every single time.
> 
> You do need a great SA, but do your part to be a great customer, too, KWIM? I am of course not saying that you _aren't_ a great customer, but I'm sure you know what I am saying.  If you want a recommendation, PM me.
> 
> Regarding tracking information, it actually is a loose policy not to send the actual number out. Some SAs adhere to this, most don't. Regarding the shipping of exotics, this stems to ALL exotics - not just some.




Oh, I totally know what you mean. I'm only allowed to call every ten (nothing below) minutes on the dot to see if they shipped my order yet and then MILDLY protest when it isn't done in my timing. I mean who are they kidding?! It's not like they are busy or anything. See? Great Customer!!


----------



## jenayb

jamidee said:


> Oh, I totally know what you mean. I'm only allowed to call every ten (nothing below) minutes on the dot to see if they shipped my order yet and then MILDLY protest when it isn't done in my timing. I mean who are they kidding?! It's not like they are busy or anything. See? Great Customer!!


----------



## chanel*liz

i just got the nude maggie and the indigo maggie. the indigo maggie is AMAZING!!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

chanel*liz said:


> i just got the nude maggie and the indigo maggie. the indigo maggie is AMAZING!!



oooh congrats Liz!!! Where are the pix??? We wanna see


----------



## heiress-ox

CEC.LV4eva said:


> oooh congrats Liz!!! Where are the pix??? We wanna see



I second this motion please, can't wait to see the outfit pics you post with them!


----------



## gymangel812

heiress-ox said:


> I second this motion please, can't wait to see the outfit pics you post with them!


i third this motion!

motion passed LOL


----------



## pixiesparkle

chanel*liz said:


> i just got the nude maggie and the indigo maggie. the indigo maggie is AMAZING!!



Ooo yummy..congrats chanel*liz!! Modelling pix pleasee. I can't get enough of the indigo maggie


----------



## chanel*liz

my closet will FINALLY be all finished on tuesday so it will be easier for me to find outfits and pair them with the maggies. tuesday, i'll post maggie mod pics + new closet CL collection pics!!!


----------



## heiress-ox

chanel*liz said:


> my closet will FINALLY be all finished on tuesday so it will be easier for me to find outfits and pair them with the maggies. tuesday, i'll post maggie mod pics + new closet CL collection pics!!!



yay, is it sad that i can't wait for this? lol


----------



## BattyBugs

I can't wait to see your closet!


----------



## BattyBugs

I'm having a difficult time locating a photo of the Daffy Bootie. I actually tried on a Daff Bootie at NM a week or two ago and it was surprisingly comfortable (but the leopard was not my friend). I'd like to try on a Daffy, since the heel is thicker.


----------



## jenayb

Who has the Nude Patent Maggies? Post mod pics! I just ordered mine and would love to see them on!


----------



## gymangel812

jenaywins said:


> Who has the Nude Patent Maggies? Post mod pics! I just ordered mine and would love to see them on!


here's my pics before i returned them:


----------



## jenayb

gymangel812 said:


> here's my pics before i returned them:


 
Thanks babe. Remind me again why you returned them...?


----------



## gymangel812

jenaywins said:


> Thanks babe. Remind me again why you returned them...?


they were too pink, wasn't in love with them. would rather have the indigo or anthracite baseball.


----------



## surlygirl

^^^ those look fantastic, *gym*! i would love, love, love them in camel.


----------



## jenayb

gymangel812 said:


> they were too pink, wasn't in love with them. would rather have the indigo or anthracite baseball.


 
Gotcha.  

Thank you again!


----------



## gymangel812

jenaywins said:


> Gotcha.
> 
> Thank you again!


glad to help  hope you like them better than i did!!


----------



## jenayb

gymangel812 said:


> glad to help  hope you like them better than i did!!


 
Thank you!! We shall see!!!!!!


----------



## chacci1

jenaywins said:


> Who has the Nude Patent Maggies? Post mod pics! I just ordered mine and would love to see them on!



I have them babe!  I posted a while ago. Let me see if I can dig up the pics. I love them!!!


----------



## jenayb

chacci1 said:


> I have them babe! I posted a while ago. Let me see if I can dig up the pics. I love them!!!


 
Find them! Find them!


----------



## AEGIS

chanel*liz said:


> my closet will FINALLY be all finished on tuesday so it will be easier for me to find outfits and pair them with the maggies. tuesday, i'll post maggie mod pics + new closet CL collection pics!!!





sooo excited!


----------



## chanel*liz

i also have pics of the nude maggie. will post soon!


----------



## chacci1

jenaywins said:


> Find them! Find them!



Ugh! Just looked through my photobucket account and I must have deleted them!  I won't be home till Thursday to take more and you'll prob have yours by then!  I do love them though!!  Can you do a search in this thread?  I posted them here right when I got them a little while back.


----------



## jenayb

chacci1 said:


> Ugh! Just looked through my photobucket account and I must have deleted them!  I won't be home till Thursday to take more and you'll prob have yours by then!  I do love them though!!  Can you do a search in this thread?  I posted them here right when I got them a little while back.


----------



## Dessye

Ok count down to *Liz's new cabinet!!  It's almost Tuesday   oh Liz could you photograph your H too


----------



## jenayb

Well, I just got the Vicky...

They sent me the wrong boot; it's nappa not suede. Anyway it is very uncomfortable. The pitch is horrendous. Nat, you called it. 

Anyways I have no clue what to do about returning them. I got them overseas and shipping both ways is ridiculous. 

So here they are........


----------



## BattyBugs

Jenay, I can really see the awful pitch in your photo. It looks way worse than on the website. Thank you. Now I know I can give the Vicky a miss.


----------



## jenayb

BattyBugs said:


> Jenay, I can really see the awful pitch in your photo. It looks way worse than on the website. Thank you. Now I know I can give the Vicky a miss.


 
They are awful, and I actually just figured out what happened. I was not only sent the wrong material, but the wrong HEEL HEIGHT. I wanted the 120mm, these are 140mm.... With essentially no platform. :weird:


----------



## AEGIS

jenaywins said:


> They are awful, and I actually just figured out what happened. I was not only sent the wrong material, but the wrong HEEL HEIGHT. I wanted the 120mm, these are 140mm.... With essentially no platform. :weird:




you will have to pay for shipping with such egregious errors?


----------



## chanel*liz

Dessye said:


> Ok count down to *Liz's new cabinet!! It's almost Tuesday  oh Liz could you photograph your H too


 
 they have pushed the date to tomorrow. 90% will be done tonight, the final LV island done tomorrow. will post pics of progress tonight. and an H birthday reveal


----------



## jenayb

AEGIS said:


> you will have to pay for shipping with such egregious errors?


 
I trust that they will take care of it. That boutique is wonderful... It was a mistake that they sent this style, but hey at least now I know I don't like it!


----------



## Dessye

chanel*liz said:


> they have pushed the date to tomorrow. 90% will be done tonight, the final LV island done tomorrow. will post pics of progress tonight. and an *H birthday reveal*


 
  I can't wait!!!!


----------



## Dessye

jenaywins said:


> They are awful, and I actually just figured out what happened. I was not only sent the wrong material, but the wrong HEEL HEIGHT. I wanted the 120mm, these are 140mm.... With essentially no platform. :weird:


 
140 mm with essentially no platform??   How does one not tilt and fall forward while standing.  I guess you have to bend you knees and stoop!   The Victoria Beckham walk.  No wonder she has back trouble.


----------



## girlfrommoscow

chanel*liz said:


> my closet will FINALLY be all finished on tuesday so it will be easier for me to find outfits and pair them with the maggies. tuesday, i'll post maggie mod pics + new closet CL collection pics!!!



This is so exciting!!! pics pics pics!!!!!!


----------



## jenayb

Dessye said:


> 140 mm with essentially no platform??  How does one not tilt and fall forward while standing. I guess you have to bend you knees and stoop!  The Victoria Beckham walk. No wonder she has back trouble.


 
They are seriously the most challenging Louboutins I've ever attempted. I got my foot in and was like........... Nope.


----------



## AEGIS

chanel*liz said:


> they have pushed the date to tomorrow. 90% will be done tonight, the final LV island done tomorrow. will post pics of progress tonight. and an H birthday reveal




yes please!!


----------



## anniethecat

chanel*liz said:


> they have pushed the date to tomorrow. 90% will be done tonight, the final LV island done tomorrow. will post pics of progress tonight. and an H birthday reveal


 
Can't wait to see!!!


----------



## Louboufan

Me too!


surlygirl said:


> ^^^ those look fantastic, *gym*! i would love, love, love them in camel.


----------



## Louboufan

Can't wait!


chanel*liz said:


> they have pushed the date to tomorrow. 90% will be done tonight, the final LV island done tomorrow. will post pics of progress tonight. and an H birthday reveal


----------



## cfellis522

jenaywins said:


> Well, I just got the Vicky...
> 
> They sent me the wrong boot; it's nappa not suede. Anyway it is very uncomfortable. The pitch is horrendous. Nat, you called it.
> 
> Anyways I have no clue what to do about returning them. I got them overseas and shipping both ways is ridiculous.
> 
> So here they are........


 
Jenay,

Thats terrible. I would think because they sent you the wrong shoe, they would pick the shipping up. Maybe not, I guess, but that would be bad business to me. As far as the pitch, yes, it would be hard in a 140 vs a 120 w/o the platform. My SA here at my local CL boutique told me the CL boutiques were getting lots of complaints on these and they had some manufacturing challenges. I had already passed on these, but I hope they can make it up to you somehow!

Caroline


----------



## jenayb

cfellis522 said:


> Jenay,
> 
> Thats terrible. I would think because they sent you the wrong shoe, they would pick the shipping up. Maybe not, I guess, but that would be bad business to me. As far as the pitch, yes, it would be hard in a 140 vs a 120 w/o the platform. My SA here at my local CL boutique told me the CL boutiques were getting lots of complaints on these and they had some manufacturing challenges. I had already passed on these, but I hope they can make it up to you somehow!
> 
> Caroline



Hey girl - thank you for the kind words. 

I am positive that there will be no issues with the return... I just am very worried now that perhaps my SA misunderstood and does not have the 120mm heel height. The 140mm is just too daunting - even for me!  

I would be so curious about the complaints and challenges...


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

jenaywins said:


> Well, I just got the Vicky...
> 
> They sent me the wrong boot; it's nappa not suede. Anyway it is very uncomfortable. The pitch is horrendous. Nat, you called it.
> 
> Anyways I have no clue what to do about returning them. I got them overseas and shipping both ways is ridiculous.
> 
> So here they are........



Aww sorry they didn't work out for you J! These actually LOOK really comfortable, but I can't believe there's almost no platform! wow... 
So there's a 120 heel height too? If you switch for this and get the suede version that you initially wanted, I think the boutique should be able to pay shipping for you. Just emphasize that it was THEIR mistake that they sent you the wrong material and make THEM pay!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

chanel*liz said:


> they have pushed the date to tomorrow. 90% will be done tonight, the final LV island done tomorrow. will post pics of progress tonight. and an H birthday reveal



Can't wait for your new closet! You must be so excited! And Happy BIRTHDAY!!!


----------



## jenayb

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Aww sorry they didn't work out for you J! These actually LOOK really comfortable, but I can't believe there's almost no platform! wow...
> So there's a 120 heel height too? If you switch for this and get the suede version that you initially wanted, I think the boutique should be able to pay shipping for you. Just emphasize that it was THEIR mistake that they sent you the wrong material and make THEM pay!



These LOOK comfortable to you!?!? :weird:


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

jenaywins said:


> These LOOK comfortable to you!?!? :weird:



well it seems like there's a 1 inch platform, thicker heel, comfy/wider shaft...
I guess we should never judge things by their looks


----------



## jenayb

CEC.LV4eva said:


> well it seems like there's a 1 inch platform, thicker heel, comfy/wider shaft...
> I guess we should never judge things by their looks


----------



## BijouBleu

jenaywins said:


> They are awful, and I actually just figured out what happened. I was not only sent the wrong material, but the wrong HEEL HEIGHT. I wanted the 120mm, these are 140mm.... With essentially no platform. :weird:



Um......Those scare me  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I hope they cover the shipping charges back! 



CEC.LV4eva said:


> Aww sorry they didn't work out for you J! These actually LOOK really comfortable, but I can't believe there's almost no platform! wow...
> So there's a 120 heel height too? If you switch for this and get the suede version that you initially wanted, I think the boutique should be able to pay shipping for you. Just emphasize that it was THEIR mistake that they sent you the wrong material and make THEM pay!



Hey *C*, you and your sig got me wanting to haul butt over to GZ and get some boots for fall!


----------



## jenayb

BijouBleu said:


> Um......Those scare me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope they cover the shipping charges back!
> 
> 
> 
> Hey *C*, you and your sig got me wanting to haul butt over to GZ and get some boots for fall!



Hehe, hi love bird!


----------



## BijouBleu

jenaywins said:


> Hehe, hi love bird!


----------



## Dessye

Bijou!!  Haven't seen you around lately - missed ya!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

BijouBleu said:


> Um......Those scare me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope they cover the shipping charges back!
> 
> 
> 
> Hey *C*, you and your sig got me wanting to haul butt over to GZ and get some boots for fall!



haha, they're pretty amazing... I love how it has a built-in platform together with a small external platform. The combo is amazing and makes the toe look more refined imo. I may be able to get a pair soon...  We can be GZ bootie twins


----------



## BijouBleu

Dessye said:


> Bijou!!  Haven't seen you around lately - missed ya!


----------



## BijouBleu

Has anyone seen the silver Filter pumps IRL?


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

^Nope, but it looks like silver specchio.... too delicate imo...


----------



## BijouBleu

CEC.LV4eva said:


> ^Nope, but it looks like silver specchio.... too delicate imo...



........... ah rats, no one so far has my size anyhow, but this was, I think the last shoe this season that I cared for.


----------



## kiki2003

jenaywins said:


> Well, I just got the Vicky...
> 
> They sent me the wrong boot; it's nappa not suede. Anyway it is very uncomfortable. The pitch is horrendous. Nat, you called it.
> 
> Anyways I have no clue what to do about returning them. I got them overseas and shipping both ways is ridiculous.
> 
> So here they are........


I ve just bought the vicky in black suede 140, they are a little bit challenging i admit
i don't understand what you meant by the pitch is horrendous, what does pitch mean?
thanks


----------



## jamidee

jenaywins said:


> Well, I just got the Vicky...
> 
> They sent me the wrong boot; it's nappa not suede. Anyway it is very uncomfortable. The pitch is horrendous. Nat, you called it.
> 
> Anyways I have no clue what to do about returning them. I got them overseas and shipping both ways is ridiculous.
> 
> So here they are........




I've never ordered overseas, but it would make sense IMO sense they got it wrong on two accounts (heel height and material) that they should pick up the shipping?

Edit: I see that you said the boutique will likely fix it. YAY!!


----------



## BagsR4Me

Hello Ladies,

I just got quoted a price of $1195 for the Amethyste Python HPs. Is that correct? I thought they were a little bit less (like in the $1130s or $1140s).

Any info. would be greatly appreciated. TIA


----------



## jenayb

jamidee said:


> I've never ordered overseas, but it would make sense IMO sense they got it wrong on two accounts (heel height and material) that they should pick up the shipping?
> 
> Edit: I see that you said the boutique will likely fix it. YAY!!



My SA went out of her way to find me the exact shoe I want and is transferring it in for me. And no paying for shipping!!


----------



## jamidee

jenaywins said:


> My SA went out of her way to find me the exact shoe I want and is transferring it in for me. And no paying for shipping!!



Awe they love you Jenay! Yay! I'm so happy for you


----------



## anniethecat

BagsR4Me said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> I just got quoted a price of $1195 for the Amethyste Python HPs. Is that correct? I thought they were a little bit less (like in the $1130s or $1140s).
> 
> Any info. would be greatly appreciated. TIA


 
Where did you get this quote?  I paid $1135 for mine + $20 shipping.


----------



## BagsR4Me

anniethecat said:


> Where did you get this quote? I paid $1135 for mine + $20 shipping.


 
That's what I thought. It was Madison. Where did you get yours? It doesn't vary depending on location, right? That would be crazy. Should I mention this to my SA? I'm not sure how to handle.

BTW, thanks for your reply.


----------



## Dessye

jenaywins said:


> My SA went out of her way to find me the exact shoe I want and is transferring it in for me. And no paying for shipping!!


----------



## anniethecat

BagsR4Me said:


> That's what I thought. It was Madison. Where did you get yours? It doesn't vary depending on location, right? That would be crazy. Should I mention this to my SA? I'm not sure how to handle.
> 
> BTW, thanks for your reply.


 
No problem.  I got mine from the Dallas boutique.  I don't think it should vary by location within the US.  It's worth a shot to ask you SA about the price difference.  I would be interested in what he/she has to say.


----------



## BagsR4Me

anniethecat said:


> No problem. I got mine from the Dallas boutique. I don't think it should vary by location within the US. It's worth a shot to ask you SA about the price difference. I would be interested in what he/she has to say.


 
I'm going to ask. I guess it can't hurt. I'll keep you posted.

Thank you!


----------



## anniethecat

BagsR4Me said:


> I'm going to ask. I guess it can't hurt. I'll keep you posted.
> 
> Thank you!


 
You're welcome!  Good luck!


----------



## jamidee

Does anyone have pics of the Amethyst Python HP? I want to see!!


----------



## jamidee

jenaywins said:


> My SA went out of her way to find me the exact shoe I want and is transferring it in for me. And no paying for shipping!!



Might I ask which shoe it is!?


----------



## jenayb

jamidee said:


> Might I ask which shoe it is!?


 


It's the Vicky Botta 120mm in black suede! 

We visit NYC every year during the fall and winter - I cannot WAIT to wear these there!


----------



## jamidee

jenaywins said:


> It's the Vicky Botta 120mm in black suede!
> 
> We visit NYC every year during the fall and winter - I cannot WAIT to wear these there!



Ohh I didn't realize you were going to try them again with just a shorter heel. :tispy: I'm not the brightest this morning. But, I'm sure they will look FAB in NYC. Make sure you post outfit pics!


----------



## anniethecat

jamidee said:


> Does anyone have pics of the Amethyst Python HP? I want to see!!


 
Here you go!  Sorry it's so small.


----------



## NANI1972

jamidee said:


> Might I ask which shoe it is!?


Also you can do a search on the forum and you'll find them in some reveal threads etc.

http://forum.purseblog.com/christia...-cts-691627.html?highlight=amethyst+python+hp

http://forum.purseblog.com/christia...11-a-703236.html?highlight=amethyst+python+hp

http://forum.purseblog.com/christia...veal-697272.html?highlight=amethyst+python+hp

http://forum.purseblog.com/christia...read-643402.html?highlight=amethyst+python+hp


----------



## jamidee

NANI1972 said:


> Also you can do a search on the forum and you'll find them in some reveal threads etc.
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/christia...-cts-691627.html?highlight=amethyst+python+hp
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/christia...11-a-703236.html?highlight=amethyst+python+hp
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/christia...veal-697272.html?highlight=amethyst+python+hp
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/christia...read-643402.html?highlight=amethyst+python+hp




Thanks so much! I searched but didn't come up with all these. I'm at work so I'm doing everything quick then closing the window...then quick agaiN!:ninja:


----------



## BagsR4Me

anniethecat said:


> You're welcome! Good luck!


 

 Phew! I'm so glad I double-checked and asked my SA to re-check the price for the Amethyste Python HPs. Confirmed, they're $1135!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

jenaywins said:


> My SA went out of her way to find me the exact shoe I want and is transferring it in for me. And no paying for shipping!!


----------



## jenayb

jamidee said:


> Ohh I didn't realize you were going to try them again with just a shorter heel. :tispy: I'm not the brightest this morning. But, I'm sure they will look FAB in NYC. Make sure you post outfit pics!


 
Thanks babe!


----------



## Dessye

BijouBleu said:


> ........... ah rats, no one so far has my size anyhow, but this was, I think the last shoe this season that I cared for.



E-comm has the silver Filter pump on wait list:

http://us.christianlouboutin.com/fall-winter/filter-pump-specchio-laminato.html


----------



## AEGIS

BijouBleu said:


> Has anyone seen the silver Filter pumps IRL?



ask Nat.  she might have.  she recently posted pics of her Filters but they are not silver


----------



## anniethecat

BagsR4Me said:


> Phew! I'm so glad I double-checked and asked my SA to re-check the price for the Amethyste Python HPs. Confirmed, they're $1135!


 
Good!  Did you get them?


----------



## BagsR4Me

anniethecat said:


> Good! Did you get them?


 
Not yet. Soon...


----------



## anniethecat

BagsR4Me said:


> Not yet. Soon...


 
Exciting!


----------



## jamidee

Someone save me from myself and talk me out of loving these... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I don't understand it and do not think they are staple closet item, but I am seriously liking them. Do you think they border tacky?


----------



## BijouBleu

Dessye said:


> E-comm has the silver Filter pump on wait list:
> 
> http://us.christianlouboutin.com/fall-winter/filter-pump-specchio-laminato.html


 
Thanks hon, saw those last week but no 35.5  Was also on the list at Robertson but no size. 



AEGIS said:


> ask Nat. she might have. she recently posted pics of her Filters but they are not silver


 
Thanks *Aegis*, not sure if it matter since I'm not seeing 35.5 anywhere.


----------



## Dessye

BijouBleu said:


> Thanks hon, saw those last week but no 35.5  Was also on the list at Robertson but no size.


 
  I didn't notice that!


----------



## erinmiyu

jamidee said:


> Someone save me from myself and talk me out of loving these...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't understand it and do not think they are staple closet item, but I am seriously liking them. Do you think they border tacky?


i love these so, so much and if i didn't find the price tag ridiculous, i would absolutely be buying these.


----------



## meltdown_ice

For those who are curious about the purple lucido pigalle, my SA in singapore sent me a photo...these are the 100mm version, skin is different and they look less fabulous than the HP version, however these are only selling for SGD995...


----------



## hazeltt

jamidee said:


> Someone save me from myself and talk me out of loving these...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't understand it and do not think they are staple closet item, but I am seriously liking them. Do you think they border tacky?



I love them too! If you think they're a bit tacky, maybe go for the brown version?


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

jamidee said:


> Someone save me from myself and talk me out of loving these...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't understand it and do not think they are staple closet item, but I am seriously liking them. Do you think they border tacky?



I think they're cute!  Not tacky! 

However, I don't think they're a staple either...


----------



## Dessye

meltdown_ice said:


> For those who are curious about the purple lucido pigalle, my SA in singapore sent me a photo...these are the 100mm version, skin is different and they look less fabulous than the HP version, however these are only selling for SGD995...


. Aw, I was hoping they'd be shinier.


----------



## AEGIS

meltdown_ice said:


> For those who are curious about the purple lucido pigalle, my SA in singapore sent me a photo...these are the 100mm version, skin is different and they look less fabulous than the HP version, however these are only selling for SGD995...


 


that is a really pretty color


----------



## pixiesparkle

jamidee said:


> Someone save me from myself and talk me out of loving these...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't understand it and do not think they are staple closet item, but I am seriously liking them. Do you think they border tacky?


Ive seen these in person and also tried them on..they are super gorgeous and sparkly!! u can also play around with the pailettes which is super cool


----------



## sammix3

Pics please J'enay?



jenaywins said:


> It's the Vicky Botta 120mm in black suede!
> 
> We visit NYC every year during the fall and winter - I cannot WAIT to wear these there!


----------



## anniethecat

meltdown_ice said:


> For those who are curious about the purple lucido pigalle, my SA in singapore sent me a photo...these are the 100mm version, skin is different and they look less fabulous than the HP version, however these are only selling for SGD995...


 

These are pretty but I think I agree with you...I like the HP version better also.


----------



## anniethecat

jamidee said:


> Someone save me from myself and talk me out of loving these...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't understand it and do not think they are staple closet item, but I am seriously liking them. Do you think they border tacky?


 
Well, I can't talk you out of it, I am a sucker for anything leopard, but I think I like the neutral version better.


----------



## jamidee

pixiesparkle said:


> Ive seen these in person and also tried them on..they are super gorgeous and sparkly!! u can also play around with the pailettes which is super cool



I wish you had modeling pics! I want to see them on someone before I take the plunge. It changes your perspective when you can see them on some feet.


----------



## jamidee

erinmiyu said:


> i love these so, so much and if i didn't find the price tag ridiculous, i would absolutely be buying these.




I think the price for these is ridiculous as well, but I don't know if I can stop myself. I'm already on the wait list for the metalipp leopard pony hair, so these may have to join those in my closet soon


----------



## jamidee

Does anyone know when/where the 1EN8 in lace is going to become available?


----------



## AEGIS

i kinda sorta think they're tacky....and ive been told i have tacky taste lol...so that might be saying something.  but at the same time...i do not hate them and can see them working well w/an outfit




jamidee said:


> Someone save me from myself and talk me out of loving these...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't understand it and do not think they are staple closet item, but I am seriously liking them. Do you think they border tacky?


----------



## jamidee

AEGIS said:


> i kinda sorta think they're tacky....and ive been told i have tacky taste lol...so that might be saying something.  but at the same time...i do not hate them and can see them working well w/an outfit




I have this tendency to love outrageous things (sparkly, sequins, leopard, etc.) for a minute. So, I have that kind of love for them. The kind of love I would LOVE them more than any other shoe I have for a time, then outgrow them and hate them after a while. That's what I meant by not thinking they are a staple for me. I don't think I'd want them for forever, but I do want them now SOO BAD. I already have outfits in my head planned. But, to have the love hate relationship with them... don't know if it's worth 1400. I think I really need to see them on someone's feet.


----------



## jenayb

sammix3 said:


> Pics please J'enay?



Sure thing. I have to return the incorrect pair when I return home next week as I'm out of town, and then wait for the *correct* pair to arrive... It may be a quick minute.


----------



## AEGIS

jamidee said:


> I have this tendency to love outrageous things (*sparkly, sequins, leopard, etc.*) for a minute. So, I have that kind of love for them. The kind of love I would LOVE them more than any other shoe I have for a time, then outgrow them and hate them after a while. That's what I meant by not thinking they are a staple for me. I don't think I'd want them for forever, but I do want them now SOO BAD. I already have outfits in my head planned. But, to have the love hate relationship with them... don't know if it's worth 1400. I think I really need to see them on someone's feet.




you and me sister. we are <<<<<<<here>>>>>>

my parents and dh constantly make fun of me


----------



## jamidee

jamidee said:


> Does anyone know when/where the 1EN8 in lace is going to become available?




This is the shoe I'm talking about. I googled it and it doesn't seem to exist.


----------



## PetitColibri

jamidee said:


> This is the shoe I'm talking about. I googled it and it doesn't seem to exist.



they are already available, Sophinette did a reveal not so long ago...
let me find it...
here you go !
http://forum.purseblog.com/christian-louboutin/ready-for-a-chantilly-lace-reveal-695809.html
I believe they are available in Paris


----------



## jamidee

PetitColibri said:


> they are already available, Sophinette did a reveal not so long ago...
> let me find it...
> here you go !
> http://forum.purseblog.com/christian-louboutin/ready-for-a-chantilly-lace-reveal-695809.html
> I believe they are available in Paris



Thanks!! They are so beautiful


----------



## indypup

meltdown_ice said:


> For those who are curious about the purple lucido pigalle, my SA in singapore sent me a photo...these are the 100mm version, skin is different and they look less fabulous than the HP version, however these are only selling for SGD995...



Are these really the amethyste python?  I keep looking back at the HP pics (pic courtesy of Panda from the reference library) and the pigalles just don't look at all the same!  Especially with that price... idk, they look like watersnake to me.


----------



## 4 love of shoes

jamidee said:


> I've never ordered overseas, but it would make sense IMO sense they got it wrong on two accounts (heel height and material) that they should pick up the shipping?
> 
> Edit: I see that you said the boutique will likely fix it. YAY!!



My with the over seas stores, is that I have been able to get my money back to my account if the shoes did not work out, as opposed to the boutiques here in the U.S. where you have to settle for a store credit.  Good luck!


----------



## Hipployta

I got the call for these but passed because of my ban...probably going to regret that lol



jenaywins said:


> The Indigo Maggie is in. The colour is EXTREMELY vibrant in person. I literally could not capture just how vibrant it is. The closest colour representation are the photos I snapped on my office balcony; the mod pics are NOT a true representation of the colour of the shoes. The suede portion is exactly the same as my suede Daffy - kind of a navy meets UV. The kid portion is like a bright kid version of the original UV suede, if that makes sense. Gosh I really wish I could describe the colour better for you guys.....
> 
> The quality is amazing on these - definitely much better than many other pairs I've seen recently. There is literally not a _thing_ wrong with these; they are perfect in every way.
> 
> Sorry for the horrendous mod pics. I'm at my office and had to use my camera timer via my iPhone on the carpet!! Hehe.


----------



## PeepToe

Hipployta said:


> I got the call for these but passed because of my ban...probably going to regret that lol



Just don't go in the boutique and never look at pictures of them!


----------



## sakura

indypup said:


> Are these really the amethyste python?  I keep looking back at the HP pics (pic courtesy of Panda from the reference library) and the pigalles just don't look at all the same!  Especially with that price... idk, they look like watersnake to me.



Yes, the HP and Pigalle are both amethyste python.


----------



## sammix3

I will be *patiently* waiting.. lol.



jenaywins said:


> Sure thing. I have to return the incorrect pair when I return home next week as I'm out of town, and then wait for the *correct* pair to arrive... It may be a quick minute.


----------



## jenayb

sammix3 said:


> I will be *patiently* waiting.. lol.



Haha me too!!


----------



## indi3r4

meltdown_ice said:


> For those who are curious about the purple lucido pigalle, my SA in singapore sent me a photo...these are the 100mm version, skin is different and they look less fabulous than the HP version, however these are only selling for SGD995...



they do look less shinier than the HP but for SGD995?  i might have to get one. Can i get your SA info please?


----------



## jamidee

indi3r4 said:


> they do look less shinier than the HP but for SGD995?  i might have to get one. Can i get your SA info please?



I'm kind of with you on this one ... that's 760 usd. That's awesome! Just wish they were a bit shinier.


----------



## jenayb

I was anxiously awaiting the Amethyste Python Pigalle ..... until now. I saw the pictures last week and they're just meh. So lack luster to me... I liked the shinier appearance of the HPs a lot more.


----------



## meltdown_ice

jamidee said:


> Someone save me from myself and talk me out of loving these...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't understand it and do not think they are staple closet item, but I am seriously liking them. Do you think they border tacky?



I love them when I saw them IRL They are gorgeous


----------



## meltdown_ice

indypup said:


> Are these really the amethyste python?  I keep looking back at the HP pics (pic courtesy of Panda from the reference library) and the pigalles just don't look at all the same!  Especially with that price... idk, they look like watersnake to me.



They are python for sure, I asked my SA why so different and she said different type of python. I'm thinking the black lucido version could be nicer then the amethyste...the amethyste somehow feels a bit cheap :wondering


----------



## sakura

meltdown_ice said:


> They are python for sure, I asked my SA why so different and she said different type of python. I'm thinking the black lucido version could be nicer then the amethyste...the amethyste somehow feels a bit cheap :wondering



I've seen a picture of the black lucido version and wasn't much of a fan either.  The python just looked better in the peep toe styles.


----------



## sofaa

A few new arrivals available for pre-order at luisaviaroma.com (but these are my two favorite):

*120 MM METALIPP SUEDE PUMPS*





*140 MM TROTITELLA PONY LEOPARD LOAFERS*


----------



## pixiesparkle

sofaa said:


> A few new arrivals available for pre-order at luisaviaroma.com (but these are my two favorite):
> 
> *120 MM METALIPP SUEDE PUMPS*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *140 MM TROTITELLA PONY LEOPARD LOAFERS*


I love the indigo Metalipp too but ohh my are they expensive..on Luisaviaroma they're over 1k AUD  Isn't that a bit much?


----------



## indypup

They're $995 US, kinda what I was expecting for them.

That is SO disappointing about the Amethyste python Pigalles.  I was so hoping that they'd just been mixed up with watersnake.


----------



## katran26

pixiesparkle said:


> I love the indigo Metalipp too but ohh my are they expensive..on Luisaviaroma they're over 1k AUD  Isn't that a bit much?



love them as well! but I do agree, kinda on the pricey side...


----------



## 318Platinum

sofaa said:


> A few new arrivals available for pre-order at luisaviaroma.com (but these are my two favorite):
> 
> *120 MM METALIPP SUEDE PUMPS*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *140 MM TROTITELLA PONY LEOPARD LOAFERS*



The Metalipp is exactly what I have been waiting on in this colorway!! $995, Nah, plus me and suede do not agree. Sale maybe????  It is such a stunner, BUT WAAAAAY on the short side, heel height wise.


----------



## Hipployta

PeepToe said:


> Just don't go in the boutique and never look at pictures of them!



An excellent idea


----------



## moshi_moshi

sofaa said:


> A few new arrivals available for pre-order at luisaviaroma.com (but these are my two favorite):
> 
> *120 MM METALIPP SUEDE PUMPS*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *140 MM TROTITELLA PONY LEOPARD LOAFERS*


 
ooohh i love the trotitella!!  the leopard makes it such a fun edgey shoe!

what is the price?


----------



## indypup

318Platinum said:


> The Metalipp is exactly what I have been waiting on in this colorway!! $995, Nah, plus me and suede do not agree. Sale maybe????  It is such a stunner, BUT WAAAAAY on the short side, heel height wise.



If this helps sway you, the Metalipp is the same last as the Feticha and my Feticha did NOT measure 120mm.  They were more like 130mm, literally.  I measured.


----------



## 318Platinum

indypup said:


> If this helps sway you, the Metalipp is the same last as the Feticha and my Feticha did NOT measure 120mm.  They were more like 130mm, literally.  I measured.



Lol, that helps, and honestly, I don't mind a shorter heel, but I am more worried about the fit. So far, I can wear Bianca, Altadama, and Daffodile. If the fit is really tolerable, then I will consider getting it. ;-D thanks for the intel on the heel height, though. I really appreciate it.


----------



## chanel*liz

that metalipp is pretty!!


----------



## Elise499

Last week I went to the JJR boutique in Paris and I saw the new s/s 2012 collection, I couldn't take pictures but I can try to describe it.
- The Maggie will be back in a new version, with spikes on the cap-toe = *Asteroïde* The spikes look like that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



- Daffodile with a slingback = *Daf Sling*
- Daffodile in cork
- Pigalle will be available in a new material, a leather with paint stain (I don't know if it is the word), and in pink neon and yellow neon
- *Un Palace* are my favorites shoes, they are simply stunning and elegant, it is sandal with a strass heel, hard to describe but wonderful
- Lady Peep with embroidery, miror and strass = *Bollywood*
- Lady Peep with the Samira's embroidery = *Torrero*
- Bibi with embroidery called *Devidas*
- there is a new strass, the strass is white surrounded by a gold ring, it looks amazing, and it will be available in Pigalle, Daffodile and Lady Peep
- the Lucifer Bow will be avaible in a gold python and they are called *Metal Nodo*.
- a trash version of the Lady Peep = *Lady Peep trash*
- A version of the Pigalle with the word SEX written in the front, they are called *Sex 120*. The word is written like it is on these : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



- N°299 in a trash version = *N°299 trash*
- *Fifi* with multicolor pearls all over the shoes, it is really colorful and beautiful, my second favorite pair of this collection


Sorry for the english and for the bad descriptions, I tried to do my best !
Here are some pictures of the shoes availables at JJR






8 mignons





 Agence Tassel





 Aranea





 Bianca Pailette





 Oeooo

More pictures to come


----------



## Elise499

more : 







Daffodile





 Fifi python





 Kabadior





 Lady Daf





 Lady Peep





 Macala





 Miss Clichy


----------



## Elise499

Last post : 






 Oeooo 









 Trotitella





 Veneneuse





 Very Privé





 Wales


----------



## 318Platinum

Elise499 said:


> Last week I went to the JJR boutique in Paris and I saw the new s/s 2012 collection, I couldn't take pictures but I can try to describe it.
> - The Maggie will be back in a new version, with spikes on the cap-toe = *Asteroïde* The spikes look like that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Daffodile with a slingback = *Daf Sling*
> - Daffodile in cork
> - Pigalle will be available in a new material, a leather with paint stain (I don't know if it is the word), and in pink neon and yellow neon
> - *Un Palace* are my favorites shoes, they are simply stunning and elegant, it is sandal with a strass heel, hard to describe but wonderful
> - Lady Peep with embroidery, miror and strass = *Bollywood*
> - Lady Peep with the Samira's embroidery = *Torrero*
> - Bibi with embroidery called *Devidas*
> - there is a new strass, the strass is white surrounded by a gold ring, it looks amazing, and it will be available in Pigalle, Daffodile and Lady Peep
> - the Lucifer Bow will be avaible in a gold python and they are called *Metal Nodo*.
> - a trash version of the Lady Peep = *Lady Peep trash*
> - A version of the Pigalle with the word SEX written in the front, they are called *Sex 120*. The word is written like it is on these :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - N°299 in a trash version = *N°299 trash*
> - *Fifi* with multicolor pearls all over the shoes, it is really colorful and beautiful, my second favorite pair of this collection
> 
> 
> Sorry for the english and for the bad descriptions, I tried to do my best !
> Here are some pictures of the shoes availables at JJR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8 mignons
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agence Tassel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aranea
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bianca Pailette
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oeooo
> 
> More pictures to come



WOW!!!!! LUCKY YOU!!! The Metal Nodo sounds Delicious!!!!!  just hope I am able to fit them comfortably. Here's hoping. DO you have any idea on DOAs on these styles you saw?


----------



## MikaelaN

Thank you so much for the intel, *Elise499*!


----------



## NANI1972

Thanks Elise! Some of these styles sound fabulous. Maggie with Spikes?! I can't wait to see what the Metal Nodo looks like.


----------



## moshi_moshi

thanks *elise*!!  

i am not really a maggie fan but i am super curious about the spikey toe


----------



## Elise499

You're welcome ladies 
*318Platinum* I'm not sure what DOA means, I guess it's date of availability ? I don't know when they will be available, some style might arrive in november !

The Maggie with spike toe is something really original but very hard to wear !


----------



## anniethecat

Thanks Elise!  I wish that Leopard Tortitella came in 41!!! ARGH!


----------



## gymangel812

Wow the spikey Maggie and Bollywood sound awesome!! Can't wait for s/s and some pics!! Thanks for sharing.
[/B]





Elise499 said:


> Last week I went to the JJR boutique in Paris and I saw the new s/s 2012 collection, I couldn't take pictures but I can try to describe it.
> - The Maggie will be back in a new version, with spikes on the cap-toe = *Asteroïde* The spikes look like that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Daffodile with a slingback = *Daf Sling*
> - Daffodile in cork
> - Pigalle will be available in a new material, a leather with paint stain (I don't know if it is the word), and in pink neon and yellow neon
> - *Un Palace* are my favorites shoes, they are simply stunning and elegant, it is sandal with a strass heel, hard to describe but wonderful
> - Lady Peep with embroidery, miror and strass = *Bollywood*
> - Lady Peep with the Samira's embroidery = *Torrero*
> - Bibi with embroidery called *Devidas*
> - there is a new strass, the strass is white surrounded by a gold ring, it looks amazing, and it will be available in Pigalle, Daffodile and Lady Peep
> - the Lucifer Bow will be avaible in a gold python and they are called *Metal Nodo*.
> - a trash version of the Lady Peep = *Lady Peep trash*
> - A version of the Pigalle with the word SEX written in the front, they are called *Sex 120*. The word is written like it is on these :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - N°299 in a trash version = *N°299 trash*
> - *Fifi* with multicolor pearls all over the shoes, it is really colorful and beautiful, my second favorite pair of this collection
> 
> 
> Sorry for the english and for the bad descriptions, I tried to do my best !
> Here are some pictures of the shoes availables at JJR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8 mignons
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agence Tassel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aranea
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bianca Pailette
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oeooo
> 
> More pictures to come


----------



## l.a_girl19

Ooh I love the Maccala! Thanks for posting this info *Elise*!


----------



## moshi_moshi

l.a_girl19 said:


> Ooh I love the Maccala! Thanks for posting this info *Elise*!


 
me too, reminds me of the ulona/romaine

 one day i'll find a pair of ulonas


----------



## l.a_girl19

moshi_moshi said:


> me too, reminds me of the ulona/romaine
> 
> one day i'll find a pair of ulonas



You will I am sure 

I just love the colour, material and style of these Maccalas!


----------



## Flip88

The fifi python ...... drool......!!


----------



## chanel*liz

omg omg omg can't wait to see these new shoes!!!!!!!


----------



## Minnie

I can't wait for the daffodil slingback!!


----------



## LizzielovesCL

Thank you, for the intel Elise!!! I am loving the sound of those Maggies!!


----------



## AEGIS

thanks elise!

so the daff isnt going anywhere...good...now I can sit and think about which kind to get


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

Elise, how wonderful for you to bring us the intel!!!! 

So when should we expect pictures from CL of all these fun new styles? In what month do they start releasing previews for pre-orders?


----------



## Louboufan

Thank you Elise for all your help!


Elise499 said:


> Last week I went to the JJR boutique in Paris and I saw the new s/s 2012 collection, I couldn't take pictures but I can try to describe it.
> - The Maggie will be back in a new version, with spikes on the cap-toe = *Asteroïde* The spikes look like that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Daffodile with a slingback = *Daf Sling*
> - Daffodile in cork
> - Pigalle will be available in a new material, a leather with paint stain (I don't know if it is the word), and in pink neon and yellow neon
> - *Un Palace* are my favorites shoes, they are simply stunning and elegant, it is sandal with a strass heel, hard to describe but wonderful
> - Lady Peep with embroidery, miror and strass = *Bollywood*
> - Lady Peep with the Samira's embroidery = *Torrero*
> - Bibi with embroidery called *Devidas*
> - there is a new strass, the strass is white surrounded by a gold ring, it looks amazing, and it will be available in Pigalle, Daffodile and Lady Peep
> - the Lucifer Bow will be avaible in a gold python and they are called *Metal Nodo*.
> - a trash version of the Lady Peep = *Lady Peep trash*
> - A version of the Pigalle with the word SEX written in the front, they are called *Sex 120*. The word is written like it is on these :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - N°299 in a trash version = *N°299 trash*
> - *Fifi* with multicolor pearls all over the shoes, it is really colorful and beautiful, my second favorite pair of this collection
> 
> 
> Sorry for the english and for the bad descriptions, I tried to do my best !
> Here are some pictures of the shoes availables at JJR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8 mignons
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agence Tassel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aranea
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bianca Pailette
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oeooo
> 
> More pictures to come


----------



## Louboufan

Me too! I love spikes!


LizzielovesCL said:


> Thank you, for the intel Elise!!! I am loving the sound of those Maggies!!


----------



## indypup

OMG Elise!  Thank you for the pics!  Do you have any intel on the price of Oeooo??  

On my lunch break, I had some time to try on the Vicky booty since Jeffrey is now much closer to my work.  I hated them and I loved them.  I had no problem whatsoever with the pitch... I found them comfortable, actually.  And TTS.  HOWEVER, these have harder lining around the perimeter of the boot (if this makes sense... think where the sides of your feet hit).  I circled it in photobucket, lol.  That harder part rubbed a bruise on the side of my foot.  On both feet.






It's too bad because the toe box fit me perfectly and in general, my feet seemed to like the shape of the shoe.   I want the boots too, but I'm afraid they'd do the same thing.  *Jenay*??  Do yours have that insane hardness that the Vicky Booty has??


----------



## jenayb

indypup said:


> OMG Elise!  Thank you for the pics!  Do you have any intel on the price of Oeooo??
> 
> On my lunch break, I had some time to try on the Vicky booty since Jeffrey is now much closer to my work.  I hated them and I loved them.  I had no problem whatsoever with the pitch... I found them comfortable, actually.  And TTS.  HOWEVER, these have harder lining around the perimeter of the boot (if this makes sense... think where the sides of your feet hit).  I circled it in photobucket, lol.  That harder part rubbed a bruise on the side of my foot.  On both feet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's too bad because the toe box fit me perfectly and in general, my feet seemed to like the shape of the shoe.   I want the boots too, but I'm afraid they'd do the same thing.  *Jenay*??  Do yours have that insane hardness that the Vicky Booty has??



That's so weird. My knee highs don't have any hard linings that cause me any discomfort.


----------



## indypup

Hmm, maybe there's hope...


----------



## slimcouture

Can't wait for the wales!!!!!! I missed out on the black bloody mary!!!!!


----------



## sammix3

Thank you for the intel!  Can't wait!




Elise499 said:


> Last week I went to the JJR boutique in Paris and I saw the new s/s 2012 collection, I couldn't take pictures but I can try to describe it.
> - The Maggie will be back in a new version, with spikes on the cap-toe = *Asteroïde* The spikes look like that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Daffodile with a slingback = *Daf Sling*
> - Daffodile in cork
> - Pigalle will be available in a new material, a leather with paint stain (I don't know if it is the word), and in pink neon and yellow neon
> - *Un Palace* are my favorites shoes, they are simply stunning and elegant, it is sandal with a strass heel, hard to describe but wonderful
> - Lady Peep with embroidery, miror and strass = *Bollywood*
> - Lady Peep with the Samira's embroidery = *Torrero*
> - Bibi with embroidery called *Devidas*
> - there is a new strass, the strass is white surrounded by a gold ring, it looks amazing, and it will be available in Pigalle, Daffodile and Lady Peep
> - the Lucifer Bow will be avaible in a gold python and they are called *Metal Nodo*.
> - a trash version of the Lady Peep = *Lady Peep trash*
> - A version of the Pigalle with the word SEX written in the front, they are called *Sex 120*. The word is written like it is on these :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - N°299 in a trash version = *N°299 trash*
> - *Fifi* with multicolor pearls all over the shoes, it is really colorful and beautiful, my second favorite pair of this collection
> 
> 
> Sorry for the english and for the bad descriptions, I tried to do my best !
> Here are some pictures of the shoes availables at JJR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8 mignons
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agence Tassel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aranea
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bianca Pailette
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oeooo
> 
> More pictures to come


----------



## pixiesparkle

Thanks so much for the intel ELISE! The Maggie with spikes toe-cap, the new strass Pigalle and pearly Fifi sound divine  I can't wait to see pics!! I'm still looking for a strass pair as my wedding shoes


----------



## NY_Mami

OMG.... Daf Sling.... what colors is that one gonna come in???..... that one is gonna be interesting.... as well as the Maggie wit' the Spikes..... and the Sex 120 Pigalle.... lol.....


----------



## Elise499

You're all very welcome 

*pixiesparkle* : you should wait for the new strass, it's gorgeous !
*indypup* : the Oeooo in leopard is 765&#8364;
*LamborghiniGirl* : I think we might start to have pictures next month !


----------



## AEGIS

do you think a daff sling would be hard to walk in?


----------



## surlygirl

^^^ yes. very. lol.


----------



## karwood

Elise499 said:


> Last week I went to the JJR boutique in Paris and I saw the new s/s 2012 collection, I couldn't take pictures but I can try to describe it.



Thanks *Elise* for the amazing intel!! Sounds like there will be alot of fabulous styles in the upcoming collection


----------



## AEGIS

surlygirl said:


> ^^^ yes. very. lol.




ok..i just wanted to make sure i wasn't the only one possibly terrified by this


----------



## karwood

indypup said:


> OMG Elise!  Thank you for the pics!  Do you have any intel on the price of Oeooo??
> 
> On my lunch break, I had some time to try on the Vicky booty since Jeffrey is now much closer to my work.  I hated them and I loved them.  I had no problem whatsoever with the pitch... I found them comfortable, actually.  And TTS.  HOWEVER, these have harder lining around the perimeter of the boot (if this makes sense... think where the sides of your feet hit).  I circled it in photobucket, lol.  That harder part rubbed a bruise on the side of my foot.  On both feet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's too bad because the toe box fit me perfectly and in general, my feet seemed to like the shape of the shoe.   I want the boots too, but I'm afraid they'd do the same thing.  *Jenay*??  Do yours have that insane hardness that the Vicky Booty has??



Uh-oh, that's not good news :wondering. I was really looking forward to getting a pair of Vicky booties to replace some of my older style booties. The Vicky booties was the only style I liked from this entire fall collection.


----------



## jenayb

karwood said:


> Uh-oh, that's not good news :wondering. I was really looking forward to getting a pair of Vicky booties to replace some of my older style booties. The Vicky booties was the only style I liked from this entire fall collection.


 
If you can try them on, I recommend doing so. Now, I cannot say for sure that the construction of the knee high versus the bootie is different; however, I do know that my knee high Vickys caused me no discomfort whatsoever. It could be that this style feels different on different feet.


----------



## jenayb

For those who are interested in the Leopard Oeoo, here is a stock picture which shows more detail:






Note that the gold portion is Specchio which can be difficult to care for and maintain. 765 EUR works out to roughly 1043 USD... IMO, a rather exorbitant price for the small amount of Mini Chad versus Specchio and a not-so-difficult design.


----------



## gabriellebirkin

Thank youuu so much Elise for all these gorgeous infoooooos!! (i love your website btw ).:coolpics:

Girls do you have any idea how much the wales might cost???:santawave:


----------



## mars702

Another thank you Elise! I have to get the sex120. Since I missed out on the love version.


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

AEGIS said:


> do you think a daff sling would be hard to walk in?



I'd be leary to get them.  I think slingbacks are unstable as it is, and I shy away from regular height ones, let alone daf sky high levels! But I am going to love watching all you ladies attempt the challenge


----------



## jenayb

LamborghiniGirl said:


> I'd be leary to get them.  I think slingbacks are unstable as it is, and I shy away from regular height ones, let alone daf sky high levels! But I am going to love watching all you ladies attempt the challenge



150mm slings are unstable as all heck as it is... I for one will be staying far, far away from the Daf Sling.


----------



## BattyBugs

I'm still waiting to see a photo of the Daffy bootie. The Daf bootie is comfortable (yes, I did say that), but I think I'd be more stable with a thicker heel.


----------



## laleeza

AEGIS said:


> do you think a daff sling would be hard to walk in?



Danger Will Robinson


----------



## AEGIS

jenaywins said:


> 150mm slings are unstable as all heck as it is...* I for one will be staying far, far away from the Daf Sling*.





glad to see i am not the only one terrified by this shoe


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Elise499 said:


> Last week I went to the JJR boutique in Paris and I saw the new s/s 2012 collection, I couldn't take pictures but I can try to describe it.
> - The Maggie will be back in a new version, with spikes on the cap-toe = *Asteroïde* The spikes look like that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Daffodile with a slingback = *Daf Sling*
> - Daffodile in cork
> - Pigalle will be available in a new material, a leather with paint stain (I don't know if it is the word), and in pink neon and yellow neon
> - *Un Palace* are my favorites shoes, they are simply stunning and elegant, it is sandal with a strass heel, hard to describe but wonderful
> - Lady Peep with embroidery, miror and strass = *Bollywood*
> - Lady Peep with the Samira's embroidery = *Torrero*
> - Bibi with embroidery called *Devidas*
> - there is a new strass, the strass is white surrounded by a gold ring, it looks amazing, and it will be available in Pigalle, Daffodile and Lady Peep
> - the Lucifer Bow will be avaible in a gold python and they are called *Metal Nodo*.
> - a trash version of the Lady Peep = *Lady Peep trash*
> - A version of the Pigalle with the word SEX written in the front, they are called *Sex 120*. The word is written like it is on these :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - N°299 in a trash version = *N°299 trash*
> - *Fifi* with multicolor pearls all over the shoes, it is really colorful and beautiful, my second favorite pair of this collection
> 
> 
> Sorry for the english and for the bad descriptions, I tried to do my best !
> Here are some pictures of the shoes availables at JJR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8 mignons
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agence Tassel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aranea
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bianca Pailette
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oeooo
> 
> More pictures to come




Merci Elise!!!


----------



## jeshika

i like this!!!!  but i don't think i would wear it much...


----------



## jamidee

Metal Nodo, Un Palace, and Bollywood all sound like jamidee shoes.. BRING ON THE SALE '11 and new '12 shoes!!


----------



## jamidee

jeshika said:


> i like this!!!!  but i don't think i would wear it much...



These are coming from over the pond to me... I WILL WEAR THEM WITH ANYTHING I CAN GET MY HANDS ON.


----------



## jamidee

mars702 said:


> Another thank you Elise! I have to get the sex120. Since I missed out on the love version.




I'm very intrigued by a shoe that says sex..., but I can't picture it... ?? I'm trying hard to wrap my head around it. I can't wait to see a picture.

Now, I want so many new styles... I may decide to hold of on the styles from this season I was going to buy...hmmm.


----------



## LizzielovesCL

I agree, Jamidee. I cannot wait till the sale starts and new styles roll in...


----------



## kiska80

Where is this beauty available?  I must have it!!!





jeshika said:


> i like this!!!!  but i don't think i would wear it much...


----------



## gymangel812

kiska80 said:


> Where is this beauty available?  I must have it!!!


madison ave boutique


----------



## PetitColibri

jamidee said:


> Metal Nodo, Un Palace, and Bollywood *all sound like jamidee shoes*.. BRING ON THE SALE '11 and new '12 shoes!!



LOL


----------



## heiress-ox

jeshika said:


> i like this!!!!  but i don't think i would wear it much...



these are  i've always wanted to try a pair of the thin metal heels, but i'm scared i'd step the wrong way or put too much weight on the wrong part of them then they'd snap off :shame:


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

Ladies, anyone have an idea about the Green V.Mix!!!
Thats coming for the next season .,?!
Tia


----------



## LVoepink

Does anyone know if the Maggie Africa will be available in the UK?


----------



## jeshika

kiska80 said:


> Where is this beauty available?  I must have it!!!



they are at Madison now. Good luck!


----------



## l.a_girl19

*Black Satin Veneneuse 120mm*


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

jamidee said:


> Metal Nodo, Un Palace, and Bollywood all sound like jamidee shoes.. BRING ON THE SALE '11 and new '12 shoes!!



I second this!!!! bring on the sales!!! haha


----------



## girlfrommoscow

jamidee said:


> I'm very intrigued by a shoe that says sex..., but I can't picture it... ?? I'm trying hard to wrap my head around it. I can't wait to see a picture.
> 
> Now, I want so many new styles... I may decide to hold of on the styles from this season I was going to buy...hmmm.



A while back Dolce and Gabbana had a line of shoes with the word Sex on the, in metal letters, i stil have a pair somewhere in mybcloset, i wonder what these would look like!!!


----------



## Nolia

OOO I'd love to see these!!



Elise499 said:


> Last week I went to the JJR boutique in Paris and I saw the new s/s 2012 collection, I couldn't take pictures but I can try to describe it.
> - The Maggie will be back in a new version, with spikes on the cap-toe = *Asteroïde* The spikes look like that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Daffodile with a slingback = *Daf Sling*
> - Daffodile in cork
> - Pigalle will be available in a new material, a leather with paint stain (I don't know if it is the word), and in pink neon and yellow neon
> - *Un Palace* are my favorites shoes, they are simply stunning and elegant, it is sandal with a strass heel, hard to describe but wonderful
> - Lady Peep with embroidery, miror and strass = *Bollywood*
> - Lady Peep with the Samira's embroidery = *Torrero*
> - Bibi with embroidery called *Devidas*
> - there is a new strass, the strass is white surrounded by a gold ring, it looks amazing, and it will be available in Pigalle, Daffodile and Lady Peep
> - the Lucifer Bow will be avaible in a gold python and they are called *Metal Nodo*.
> - a trash version of the Lady Peep = *Lady Peep trash*
> - A version of the Pigalle with the word SEX written in the front, they are called *Sex 120*. The word is written like it is on these :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - N°299 in a trash version = *N°299 trash*
> - *Fifi* with multicolor pearls all over the shoes, it is really colorful and beautiful, my second favorite pair of this collection
> 
> 
> Sorry for the english and for the bad descriptions, I tried to do my best !
> Here are some pictures of the shoes availables at JJR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8 mignons
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agence Tassel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aranea
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bianca Pailette
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oeooo
> 
> More pictures to come


----------



## 318Platinum

jamidee said:


> Metal Nodo, Un Palace, and Bollywood all sound like jamidee shoes.. BRING ON THE SALE '11 and new '12 shoes!!



YOU AND ME BOTH for the Metal Nodo!!!! I can't wait to see this shoe, and I am saving as of right now, after I get this other Loubie that I have been wanting!!! I know that this will be over a grand, so I need to be totally prepared when it comes out! I hope it can fit me!!  Can't wait for pics!!  DOes anyone have an estimation on the price?


----------



## msd31

When do the sales usually occur? Im feelin the volpis. =)))


----------



## 318Platinum

Does anyone know if the Daffodile will come out this SS 2012 season with the Jade, Royal Blue, Fuschia Watersnake like it was supposed to for SS 2011? I just saw them on the runway of someone's SS 2012 show, and I forgot whose runway it was on. I didn't feel like converting the pics. lol


----------



## carlinha

318Platinum said:


> Does anyone know if the Daffodile will come out this SS 2012 season with the Jade, Royal Blue, Fuschia Watersnake like it was supposed to for SS 2011? I just saw them on the runway of someone's SS 2012 show, and I forgot whose runway it was on. I didn't feel like converting the pics. lol



not in watersnake but definitely python


----------



## 318Platinum

carlinha said:


> not in watersnake but definitely python



OMG!!!! ARE YOU SERIOUS!!!!!? WOW, I may need to rethink this shoe i'm trying to get!!! DO you know any particulars on it, such as Natural, Price, ect? Any info you may be able to give would be greatly appreciated, *Carlinha*!!!


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

I would loveee to know what color the python will be for the Daffodile...


----------



## 318Platinum

I missed out in TWO exotic Daffodiles last Summer, but I WON'T miss out on them this Summer!!  I will so break the promise I made to my DH!!! As long as they font come in 42s, or the styles that I want can't fit me, the promise still stands!!


----------



## jamidee

msd31 said:


> When do the sales usually occur? Im feelin the volpis. =)))



My SA said mid- november. But, it's not supposed to be until December.


----------



## jamidee

318Platinum said:


> YOU AND ME BOTH for the Metal Nodo!!!! I can't wait to see this shoe, and I am saving as of right now, after I get this other Loubie that I have been wanting!!! I know that this will be over a grand, so I need to be totally prepared when it comes out! I hope it can fit me!!  Can't wait for pics!!  DOes anyone have an estimation on the price?



Yes! These are my must haves. As soon as I get my two new loubi's, I'm going to start saving for these babies!!! I can't wait to see a picture!


----------



## 318Platinum

jamidee said:


> Yes! These are my must haves. As soon as I get my two new loubi's, I'm going to start saving for these babies!!! I can't wait to see a picture!



I'm just scared it may come out in the next 40 days or so, because I think Louboutin starts posting some of his new shoes by that time on his website. You never know with him, so it's like a "Best Guess" type of thing for me. I can't wait for photos, and prices. Hopefully, I will be able to try them on, before leaving a store with them.


----------



## rdgldy

Thanks for all the intel,* Elise*!!


----------



## Dessye

Yes, thanks *Elise*!  I have yet to make my first trip to the Paris boutiques


----------



## Dessye

News from HK!

At CL Harbour City
Miss Clichy in black suede, red suede and emerald suede
LP sling in Rouge metal patent!!!
Filter pump in silver specchio
Very Riche in green strass
HP amethyste python size 38.5
Pigalle 100 amethyst python
Declic in oyster python
Madame butterfly 100 in black crystal python 
Fred flat in black crystal python
Rosella flat in black crystal python 
Bianca indigo watersnake ltd sizes
Bianca in amethyste and camel watersnake
Bianca in rouge metal patent
Bianca in amethyste metal patent 
AD in rouge metal patent
AD in nude patent
Bianca in nude and black patent
Simple ?100 in oyster python
Jenny sling in emerald satin
Dordogne in leopard
Bianca in leopard
Super Vic in black satin and AB strass
Vicky boots 120 red leather I think
Very Mix FOS
Pigalili strass volcano
8 Mignons 150 in amethyste
Daffodils booties in black leather
New Simple in oyster metal patent
Sobek in Claire de lune and emerald
Lady Peep in peach strass
You you 85 in AB strass
Escandria in burgundy satin


----------



## myu3160

Dessye said:


> News from HK!
> 
> At CL Harbour City
> Miss Clichy in black suede, red suede and emerald suede
> LP sling in Rouge metal patent!!!
> Filter pump in silver specchio
> Very Riche in green strass
> HP amethyste python size 38.5
> Pigalle 100 amethyst python
> Declic in oyster python
> Madame butterfly 100 in black crystal python
> Fred flat in black crystal python
> Rosella flat in black crystal python
> Bianca indigo watersnake ltd sizes
> Bianca in amethyste and camel watersnake
> Bianca in rouge metal patent
> Bianca in amethyste metal patent
> AD in rouge metal patent
> AD in nude patent
> Bianca in nude and black patent
> Simple ?100 in oyster python
> Jenny sling in emerald satin
> Dordogne in leopard
> Bianca in leopard
> Super Vic in black satin and AB strass
> Vicky boots 120 red leather I think
> Very Mix FOS
> Pigalili strass volcano
> 8 Mignons 150 in amethyste
> Daffodils booties in black leather
> New Simple in oyster metal patent
> Sobek in Claire de lune and emerald
> Lady Peep in peach strass
> You you 85 in AB strass
> Escandria in burgundy satin



Omgosh do you have a lovely SA you'd recommend? Their email perhaps?


----------



## Dessye

At the new Lane Crawford concession in harbour city

Daffodils Brodee in a five size run, sizes 36, 36.5, 38 (preorder)
Sobek in Claire de lune and burgundy
Helmour 100 in purple and silver glitter
Very Riche 120 in AB strass
Jenny in gold multicolor York glitter
Jenny amethyste suede (preorder) sizes 35 to 39
Very Riche 120 in green strass
VP in silver laminato
You you 85 in nude and black patent
Miss boxe 70 in camel leather
Rollergirl flat in violet suede silver cap
Alti 160 in black patent
Pigalle blk/blk spikes 100
Pigalili in black size 39 and in silver 40
Pigalle blk/blk flats
Splash Fur 150 in black leather red fox
Ulanbator in black leather
StepnRoll in tan suede
Oeooo  120 in leopard pony
Toufoure Bootie 85 in Africa suede and leopard pony
Bianca nude lace
VP nude lace
You you 85 nude lace
Canon 149 black crepe with gold flecks
Vicky boots 120 in red and black leather
Vicky bootie 120 in oyster and burgundy suede
Fernando 120 in lizard tejus
Kasha 150 in tan leather
Mrs 100 in black leather
MBB in black 34
MBB in pomice 36 and 39, 40
Markesling 120 in camel
New Marpoil in black/baseball
Toutenkaboucle 150 in cobra tamponado size 36
Makeva 150 in sand suede size 39
Rom 120 in black and amethyste suede
Forever Tina boots in purple suede
Ron Ron 85 in amethyste 
Pigalle Plato 120 in white patent with silver specchio platform and heel


----------



## Dessye

myu3160 said:


> Omgosh do you have a lovely SA you'd recommend? Their email perhaps?



Umm sorry can't recommend because it was my first time there hehe. By the way, an error: Sobek in burgundy not emerald.

Didn't take a card either :shame:  If I go back I'll let u know.

ETA:  their email is available on the www.christianlouboutin.com website under store locator. Select country China and then Hong Kong.


----------



## myu3160

Dessye said:


> Umm sorry can't recommend because it was my first time there hehe. By the way, an error: Sobek in burgundy not emerald.
> 
> Didn't take a card either :shame:  If I go back I'll let u know.
> 
> ETA:  their email is available on the www.christianlouboutin.com website under store locator. Select country China and then Hong Kong.



So sad, they are so slow at responding to emails. I may just have to call.. LOL. Thanks so much Dessye!!


----------



## Dessye

myu3160 said:


> So sad, they are so slow at responding to emails. I may just have to call.. LOL. Thanks so much Dessye!!


Is there a specific style and size you're after?  I could ask if I go back.


----------



## myu3160

Dessye said:


> Is there a specific style and size you're after?  I could ask if I go back.



I actually just called hehe so no need to ask love! I have both pairs on hold for me at the moment and I'm waiting on their customer agreement form.

Thank you so so much for listing what was available. It is unbelievable that you did such a wonderful deed  Thank you Dessye!


----------



## Dessye

myu3160 said:


> I actually just called hehe so no need to ask love! I have both pairs on hold for me at the moment and I'm waiting on their customer agreement form.
> 
> Thank you so so much for listing what was available. It is unbelievable that you did such a wonderful deed  Thank you Dessye!



Glad you found what you were looking for!


----------



## Dessye

At On Pedder On Lan Street:

Bamboo in red suede and black leather
Roche Mule in indigo suede and black suede
Lady Peep gold multicolor York glitter in sizes 38, 38.5 and 40 (not sure double check if interested)
Pigalle 70 black patent
Pigalle Plato 120 in white patent and silver specchio platform and heel
Black patent filter pump
Black leather La Goulou boots (exclusive)


----------



## Dessye

CL On Lan Street:

LP sling rouge metal patent
AD in rouge metal patent
LP silver spikes on display - looked like size 35 or smaller
Alti blk/blk spikes
Clichy 140 in blk, red and emeraude suede
Splash fur in black suede with red fox
Sobek in emeraude and tourtourelle
Vicky boots 120 in red and black leather
NP in oyster python
HP in amethyste python
Yolanda in rouge metal patent
Elisa in rouge metal patent
New Simple in mushio Cosmo python
Manue in black patent
Pigalili Plato in volcano strass
Super Vic blk satin/AB strass
Fred flats in leopard pony and black crystal python
Rosella in blk crystal python
Prorata in rouge metal patent
Bianca in amethyste patent
Very mix in FOS
Bianca botta in black suede
Madame Butterfly pump in blk crystal python
Simple ?100 in oyster python
Bianca watersnake in mocha and amethyste
Bianca gold paillettes - gorgeous IRL 
Fifi paillettes in leopard
Several white satin/blue insole wedding styles


----------



## Dessye

Dessye said:


> At On Pedder On Lan Street:
> 
> Bamboo in red suede and black leather
> Roche Mule in indigo suede and black suede
> Lady Peep gold multicolor York glitter in sizes 38, 38.5 and 40 (not sure double check if interested)
> Pigalle 70 black patent
> Pigalle Plato 120 in white patent and silver specchio platform and heel
> Black patent filter pump
> Black leather La Goulou boots (exclusive)



Also:
Helmour 100 in blk leather and nude patent
Newton 70 in blk and pomice leather
Elisa in blk patent


----------



## Dessye

Just remembered that at CL harbour city, I saw a pair of nude acid python ?Mater Claude in a larger size - didn't look at size.


----------



## carlinha

*dessye* you are incredible for obtaining all this HK Intel!  thank you!

and *elise*, thanks for all the intel!  SS12 promises to be outrageous!!!!   i can't wait!!!


----------



## Dessye

I spent the whole day 'CL'-ing haha.  Now all these styles are flashing through my head 

Just remembered additional styles:
CL On Lan St: 
- Cate boots in black leather and ?tan leather
- Deja Vu :weird: (sorry, they look weird IRL too, just my opinion)
- Croizizi in black patent
- New Simple Botta in black leather
- No 299 in burgundy suede/tartaruga heel and black patent platform
- Sexy in black patent
- Declic 100 in roccia python (with brown tones)
- Puck 160 in black goat and I think they had ivory/brown combo too
- Dufferin in leopard pony and another color combo can't remember now
- Figurina bootie in black
- Don't know name but flat boots with a combo of dark brown leather on the vamp, leopard pony and stud detail

CL Harbour City:
- Chasseresse OTK in Africa Suede
- Feticha in dark pink (?fuschia) satin and strass heel
- AD in grenadine watersnake (larger size, can't remember)
- AD in royal blue watersnake (larger size, can't remember)
- Puck 160
- Fifi Paillettes in leopard
- Coroclic in black patent
- Bourge botte in leopard pony

Additional styles at Lane Crawford Harbour City CL Concession:
- Neon yellow and neon pink paillettes Pigalle 120 (I think 120?)
- Fifi paillettes in Leopard
- Big Lips booties in leopard pony with gold studs
- Big Lips booties in black leather with silver studs
- Big lips OTK boots in black suede
- Sweet Charity Optic bag Brodee (matches the Daff Brodee!)
- Pampas pump in white

OK, I am officially OBSESSED!:girlwhack:


----------



## anniethecat

AD in rouge metal patent  thanks Dessye!


----------



## kiska80

thank you!!


gymangel812 said:


> madison ave boutique


----------



## cts900

Wow* Dessye*!  You are amazing!


----------



## Dessye

anniethecat said:


> AD in rouge metal patent  thanks Dessye!



No problem!



cts900 said:


> Wow* Dessye*!  You are amazing!


----------



## mishybelle

Dessye said:


> At On Pedder On Lan Street:
> 
> *Bamboo in red suede* and black leather
> Roche Mule in indigo suede and black suede
> Lady Peep gold multicolor York glitter in sizes 38, 38.5 and 40 (not sure double check if interested)
> Pigalle 70 black patent
> Pigalle Plato 120 in white patent and silver specchio platform and heel
> Black patent filter pump
> Black leather La Goulou boots (exclusive)


 
I die... I wasn't nuts about the Bambou, but in loubi red suede??? I think I saw Emma Stone wearing them and had total shoe envy.

Thank you, Dessye!!!


----------



## Dessye

mishybelle said:


> I die... I wasn't nuts about the Bambou, but in loubi red suede??? I think I saw Emma Stone wearing them and had total shoe envy.
> 
> Thank you, Dessye!!!


----------



## Louboufan

Wow, I so want the camel watersnake Bianca!


Dessye said:


> News from HK!
> 
> At CL Harbour City
> Miss Clichy in black suede, red suede and emerald suede
> LP sling in Rouge metal patent!!!
> Filter pump in silver specchio
> Very Riche in green strass
> HP amethyste python size 38.5
> Pigalle 100 amethyst python
> Declic in oyster python
> Madame butterfly 100 in black crystal python
> Fred flat in black crystal python
> Rosella flat in black crystal python
> Bianca indigo watersnake ltd sizes
> Bianca in amethyste and camel watersnake
> Bianca in rouge metal patent
> Bianca in amethyste metal patent
> AD in rouge metal patent
> AD in nude patent
> Bianca in nude and black patent
> Simple ?100 in oyster python
> Jenny sling in emerald satin
> Dordogne in leopard
> Bianca in leopard
> Super Vic in black satin and AB strass
> Vicky boots 120 red leather I think
> Very Mix FOS
> Pigalili strass volcano
> 8 Mignons 150 in amethyste
> Daffodils booties in black leather
> New Simple in oyster metal patent
> Sobek in Claire de lune and emerald
> Lady Peep in peach strass
> You you 85 in AB strass
> Escandria in burgundy satin


----------



## MikaelaN

Wow, thank you *Dessye* for the comprehensive info!


----------



## erinmiyu

wow maurice just posted new cl cruise pics (on facebook) and there are some real stunners in there, including the spiked maggie *elise* was talking about. not loving the cork/spike look though :/


----------



## MikaelaN

erinmiyu said:


> wow maurice just posted new cl cruise pics (on facebook) and there are some real stunners in there, including the spiked maggie *elise* was talking about. not loving the cork/spike look though :/



Thanks for the heads up!  I'm LOVING some of the new upcoming styles!


----------



## gymangel812

erinmiyu said:


> wow maurice just posted new cl cruise pics (on facebook) and there are some real stunners in there, including the spiked maggie *elise* was talking about. not loving the cork/spike look though :/


i'm not liking the cork/spike either... would have been better with nude patent with spikes. not sure about the spiked maggies either.... there is also a new pair of maggies, not sure of the material. not really loving any of the styles tbh.


----------



## NANI1972

erinmiyu said:


> wow maurice just posted new cl cruise pics (on facebook) and there are some real stunners in there, including the spiked maggie *elise* was talking about. not loving the cork/spike look though :/


  r u referring to Maurice from Nordies?


----------



## heiress-ox

ooh can someone attach a link or post the pics, i want to see! forgive me for being so not in the know, but don't know who maurice is.. :shame:


----------



## heiress-ox

NANI1972 said:


> r u referring to Maurice from Nordies?



ohh, okay, this makes sense lol!


----------



## PetitColibri

Dessye said:


> I spent the whole day 'CL'-ing haha.  Now all these styles are flashing through my head
> 
> Just remembered additional styles:
> CL On Lan St:
> - Cate boots in black leather and ?tan leather
> - Deja Vu :weird: (sorry, they look weird IRL too, just my opinion)
> - Croizizi in black patent
> - New Simple Botta in black leather
> - No 299 in burgundy suede/tartaruga heel and black patent platform
> - Sexy in black patent
> - Declic 100 in roccia python (with brown tones)
> - Puck 160 in black goat and I think they had ivory/brown combo too
> - Dufferin in leopard pony and another color combo can't remember now
> - Figurina bootie in black
> - Don't know name but flat boots with a combo of dark brown leather on the vamp, leopard pony and stud detail
> 
> CL Harbour City:
> - Chasseresse OTK in Africa Suede
> - *Feticha in dark pink (?fuschia) satin and strass heel*
> - AD in grenadine watersnake (larger size, can't remember)
> - AD in royal blue watersnake (larger size, can't remember)
> - Puck 160
> - Fifi Paillettes in leopard
> - Coroclic in black patent
> - Bourge botte in leopard pony
> 
> Additional styles at Lane Crawford Harbour City CL Concession:
> - Neon yellow and neon pink paillettes Pigalle 120 (I think 120?)
> - Fifi paillettes in Leopard
> - Big Lips booties in leopard pony with gold studs
> - Big Lips booties in black leather with silver studs
> - Big lips OTK boots in black suede
> - Sweet Charity Optic bag Brodee (matches the Daff Brodee!)
> - Pampas pump in white
> 
> OK, I am officially OBSESSED!:girlwhack:



are you going back ? could you take a pic of these feticha satin/strass for me ?
do you remember the price ? do you think they have a 36.5 or a 37 ?


----------



## heiress-ox

erinmiyu said:


> wow maurice just posted new cl cruise pics (on facebook) and there are some real stunners in there, including the spiked maggie *elise* was talking about. not loving the cork/spike look though :/



omg, bring on the new styles   i wasn't a fan of the cork/spike either, somehow I don't like those materials mixed and I didn't like the peep toe daf. However, the gold python metal nodo was beautiful and I like the Navy Biancas, I even think in some strange way I like the spiked Maggies too! I better start saving now!


----------



## shorty_

LVoepink said:


> Does anyone know if the Maggie Africa will be available in the UK?


 

I'm actually having some problems here in Switzerland they don't know when they will be available here so I started emailing some UK boutiques. 
They told me around Dez/ Jan. Good luck  trying to get my hands on those aswell.


----------



## LVoepink

shorty_ said:


> I'm actually having some problems here in Switzerland they don't know when they will be available here so I started emailing some UK boutiques.
> They told me around Dez/ Jan. Good luck  trying to get my hands on those aswell.


 
Thanks so much!


----------



## shorty_

Can't decide on the CL trotitella in blue or leopard?
I'm really excited for the Vicky Jane!


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

*Ladies, please post the Facebook like of the SS 2012 Sneak Peak !
Can't wait !!!*


----------



## shorty_

LVoepink said:


> Thanks so much!


 

You're welcome! If you find them message me please  would be nice.


----------



## gymangel812

^SeDuCTive^ said:


> *Ladies, please post the Facebook like of the SS 2012 Sneak Peak !
> Can't wait !!!*


you have to friend maurice lewis of nordstrom:
https://www.facebook.com/maurice.lewis.nordstrom.salesperson
then you have to get an invite to see the CL cruise pics.

i don't think the pics can be posted.


----------



## erinmiyu

gymangel812 said:


> you have to friend maurice lewis of nordstrom:
> https://www.facebook.com/maurice.lewis.nordstrom.salesperson
> then you have to get an invite to see the CL cruise pics.
> 
> i don't think the pics can be posted.


this! sorry i didn't mean to be vague but i know sometimes SAs don't want their pictures shared without permission :/


----------



## Louboufan

Yes there are some great looks. His prices are out of this world though. He has increased the prices of his Maggies again. Every season he is adding 100.00 to the price of some of his shoes!


erinmiyu said:


> wow maurice just posted new cl cruise pics (on facebook) and there are some real stunners in there, including the spiked maggie *elise* was talking about. not loving the cork/spike look though :/


----------



## 318Platinum

gymangel812 said:


> you have to friend maurice lewis of nordstrom:
> https://www.facebook.com/maurice.lewis.nordstrom.salesperson
> then you have to get an invite to see the CL cruise pics.
> 
> i don't think the pics can be posted.



I really want to see, but I am unsure of the process one must go through to see the collection. Can someone inform me of what I should do? I really hope that they have my sizes n the shoes when they are released!!!


----------



## Louboufan

Just facebook search Maurice Lewis and add him as a friend. There may be two options that may pop up. Choose Maurice Lewis (Nordstroms Salesperson). Once he accepts your request you can view the photos.


318Platinum said:


> I really want to see, but I am unsure of the process one must go through to see the collection. Can someone inform me of what I should do? I really hope that they have my sizes n the shoes when they are released!!!


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

I haven't gotten the Maggie bug yet... but something about those ones with the spikes on the front intrigue me... am I crazy? Staring at CL's too long?


----------



## AEGIS

sigh so i need to friend him?  i'll just wait until one of you ladies post pics


----------



## 318Platinum

Louboufan said:


> Just facebook search Maurice Lewis and add him as a friend. There may be two options that may pop up. Choose Maurice Lewis (Nordstroms Salesperson). Once he accepts your request you can view the photos.



Thanks, *Louboufan*!!


----------



## 318Platinum

LamborghiniGirl said:


> I haven't gotten the Maggie bug yet... but something about those ones with the spikes on the front intrigue me... am I crazy? Staring at CL's too long?



HUNNI !!!!! That is HOTT to me, and if it wasn't for the fit, I would be getting it, even though it's ANOTHER BLACK SHOE!!!! lol


----------



## myu3160

I think I'm safe from the cruise 2012, thankfully!


----------



## myu3160

LamborghiniGirl said:


> I haven't gotten the Maggie bug yet... but something about those ones with the spikes on the front intrigue me... am I crazy? Staring at CL's too long?



The spikes look so long too!! Quite interesting indeed!


----------



## 318Platinum

myu3160 said:


> I think I'm safe from the cruise 2012, thankfully!



you and me both, but this may just a few things from the Cruise. Let's hope that it is, so that my wallet can recover!!!!  BTW, that Daff is NOT cute!! Good Luck to whoever gets it, because I just don't think that works.  Maybe a model pic??


----------



## jamidee

Yea none of the cruise shoes are just grabbing me! I think I'm safe as well....


----------



## myu3160

318Platinum said:


> you and me both, but this may just a few things from the Cruise. Let's hope that it is, so that my wallet can recover!!!!  BTW, that Daff is NOT cute!! Good Luck to whoever gets it, because I just don't think that works.  Maybe a model pic??



I'm actually hoping this is it as well. LOL! ITA on the daffs, it just looks like a daff version of LP. Boutiques will be getting their look books in towards the end of Oct and their wait lists will also be available then.


----------



## myu3160

jamidee said:


> Yea none of the cruise shoes are just grabbing me! I think I'm safe as well....



YAY! We've started the safe club LOL I think our wallets are thanking us as we speak!


----------



## carlinha

jamidee said:


> Yea none of the cruise shoes are just grabbing me! I think I'm safe as well....



what happened to the metal nodo hun?  i thought that shoe was all you?  and the bollywood?  no go also?


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

318Platinum said:


> you and me both, but this may just a few things from the Cruise. Let's hope that it is, so that my wallet can recover!!!!  BTW, *that Daff is NOT cute*!! Good Luck to whoever gets it, because I just don't think that works.  Maybe a model pic??



 agree completely! 

Although the Maggies Spike are really interesting, they're definitely NOT getting you through airport security... I would be totally into them had the spikes been smaller.

Also the Biancas look really odd with a lower heel???


----------



## heiress-ox

CEC.LV4eva said:


> agree completely!
> 
> Although the Maggies Spike are really interesting, they're definitely NOT getting you through airport security... I would be totally into them had the spikes been smaller.
> 
> *Also the Biancas look really odd with a lower heel???*



I know at first glance the Biancas looked like some of the counterfits I see on the bay!


----------



## heiress-ox

318Platinum said:


> you and me both, but this may just a few things from the Cruise. Let's hope that it is, so that my wallet can recover!!!!  BTW, that Daff is NOT cute!! Good Luck to whoever gets it, because I just don't think that works.  Maybe a model pic??



That Daf was the worst with the peep toe, I was sitting here thinking seriously?! I think the only one I'll be getting for sure is the Metal Nodo!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

heiress-ox said:


> I know at first glance the Biancas looked like some of the counterfits I see on the bay!



Yeah, since when did CL become interested in doing lower heels?!?! that's like taboo in the CL bible!!! lol You can go higher, but never lower the heel standard!!!!


----------



## myu3160

CEC.LV4eva said:


> agree completely!
> 
> Although the Maggies Spike are really interesting, they're definitely NOT getting you through airport security... I would be totally into them had the spikes been smaller.
> 
> Also the Biancas look really odd with a lower heel???



Someone asked if they were the 120mms he said they were 140, I'm guessing the photo is just stretched?


----------



## 318Platinum

CEC.LV4eva said:


> agree completely!
> 
> Although the Maggies Spike are really interesting, they're definitely NOT getting you through airport security... I would be totally into them had the spikes been smaller.
> 
> Also the Biancas look really odd with a lower heel???



LOL, YUCK!!!!! I was thinking the EXACT same thing!! There is NO WAY that Bianca is a 140 like he said. It looks like a wooden spoon or something!!  Those Maggie spikes are so Eye-Catching, and that would be the ONLY one from the list that I would get. Airport Security?? I keep forgetting about them. lol, I would be very upset if I couldn't bring those with me!!


----------



## 318Platinum

heiress-ox said:


> That Daf was the worst with the peep toe, I was sitting here thinking seriously?! I think the only one I'll be getting for sure is the Metal Nodo!



Was the Metal Nodo on there?? I didn't see it, or maybe I did. was that the Gold Slingback? I was under the assumption that it was a Lucifer Bow type style, not a Lady Clou, but without the spikes type. Do you have the Metal Nodo price?


----------



## chanel*liz

just checked out the cruise collection.. actually saw a few i might have to get!! wish the spikes on maggie were a little smaller tho


----------



## jamidee

carlinha said:


> what happened to the metal nodo hun?  i thought that shoe was all you?  and the bollywood?  no go also?



I didn't see the metal nodo... But no bollywood was prettier in my head. Perhaps I need a second look....


----------



## jamidee

318Platinum said:


> Was the Metal Nodo on there?? I didn't see it, or maybe I did. was that the Gold Slingback? I was under the assumption that it was a Lucifer Bow type style, not a Lady Clou, but without the spikes type. Do you have the Metal Nodo price?



That's what I assumed as well. I'm not a fan of the clou style I was really hoping for lucifer bow style. That would have been to die for!


----------



## jamidee

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Yeah, since when did CL become interested in doing lower heels?!?! that's like taboo in the CL bible!!! lol You can go higher, but never lower the heel standard!!!!



I heard that's the starting trend, the lower heels. Kitten heels are coming back


----------



## jamidee

The bollywood looks really cheap, almost like a Louboutin knockoff. Also, the metal nodo is not what I was expecting. It would have been so much classier in the lucifer bow style. Such a bummer, but I guess I couldn't afford 2395 anyhow. Maggie spikes = . Reminds me of a cheap shoe made for an s&m. Great idea, terrible execution. Also, I concur on the ugliness of the peep toe daf! I find the cork alti's interesting, though. I don't believe these are all the styles because I don't see the goldish circle strass that was discussed?

Thus far my opinion is.. great ideas...but terrible follow through. It could have been soo good. Well, I'm bummed but my wallet is soo ecstatic!!


----------



## jamidee

318platinum said:


> lol, yuck!!!!! I was thinking the exact same thing!! There is no way that bianca is a 140 like he said. It looks like a wooden spoon or something!!  Those maggie spikes are so eye-catching, and that would be the only one from the list that i would get. Airport security?? I keep forgetting about them. Lol, i would be very upset if i couldn't bring those with me!!


2395


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

318Platinum said:


> LOL, YUCK!!!!! I was thinking the EXACT same thing!! There is NO WAY that Bianca is a 140 like he said. *It looks like a wooden spoon* or something!!  Those Maggie spikes are so Eye-Catching, and that would be the ONLY one from the list that I would get. Airport Security?? I keep forgetting about them. lol, I would be very upset if I couldn't bring those with me!!



girl you are too funny  that's the perfect description for them


----------



## Emma4790

awww I'm devasted after hearing all these negative things about the collection!!  I've no facebook to check it out for myself so I'm still picturing them in my head, but I'm hoping some, or most, will be on display when I get to paris at the end of the month.....


----------



## Nolia

Those Maggies don't really look like Maggies.  It looks more like the Mago....


----------



## heiress-ox

318Platinum said:


> Was the Metal Nodo on there?? I didn't see it, or maybe I did. was that the Gold Slingback? I was under the assumption that it was a Lucifer Bow type style, not a Lady Clou, but without the spikes type. Do you have the Metal Nodo price?



they are $2395 - I figured that they would be a more like the Lucifer Bow too from the description, so maybe I'm wrong, but they sound similar to the description from the intel.


----------



## heiress-ox

Nolia said:


> Those Maggies don't really look like Maggies.  It looks more like the Mago....



yes, definitely agreed on that!


----------



## AEGIS

that maggie 

funny..reading the description i imagined the maggie w/big spikes and was turned off.  i see my imagination was right.

i am not feeling this at all.


----------



## AEGIS

why are maggie/magos now $1095?!!!  i need to find my black and leopard hair pair and sit it out.  seems like he is running out of ideas.  the only thing i liked were the classics


----------



## 318Platinum

heiress-ox said:


> they are $2395 - I figured that they would be a more like the Lucifer Bow too from the description, so maybe I'm wrong, but they sound similar to the description from the intel.





heiress-ox said:


> That Daf was the worst with the peep toe, I was sitting here thinking seriously?! I think the only one I'll be getting for sure is the Metal Nodo!





jamidee said:


> 2395



Okay, $1095 for that Peeptoe Daff? PLEASE!!! And why does the platform look extra thick? SMH, and NO MA'AM for the $2395 Metal Nodo!!! I guess there is NOTHING for me in Cruise!!! Even the classics are getting WAAAAY out of hand price wise!! Guess i'll stick to the classic styles for now, which i'm trying to build up still anyways!! Hopefully, that isn't the Metal Nodo, but it may be.


----------



## Dessye

PetitColibri said:


> are you going back ? could you take a pic of these feticha satin/strass for me ?
> do you remember the price ? do you think they have a 36.5 or a 37 ?



I'll ask for available sizes if I go back. I'll try. Can't take pics at the boutique so could you please PM me your email and I'll ask the SA to email you pics.

Hmmm, maybe I will go back...?new stock arriving???  

Well folks signing off for a week. Going on a sailboat for a week of diving!!  Happy CLing!!!


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

I agree-- I am kind of relieved the Cruise from that facebook album isn't intriguing me. The maggie with the spikes was the only one for me, and I would be more interested if it wasn't dark spikes on black leather-- something a bit more bold would excite me more (maybe gold spikes on a champagne-color maggie?) I could be going crazy though LOL.

That way I can get more prepared for Spring/Summer-- that list of previews Elise posted several pages back had several shoes I am excited to see... Un Palace, Bollywood, and some others that didn't have names listed. I really am more excited to see photos of those!!


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

Dessye said:


> I'll ask for available sizes if I go back. I'll try. Can't take pics at the boutique so could you please PM me your email and I'll ask the SA to email you pics.
> 
> Hmmm, maybe I will go back...?new stock arriving???
> 
> Well folks signing off for a week. Going on a sailboat for a week of diving!!  Happy CLing!!!



Wow!!! A week of diving?! How fun, you are on an amazing trip. CL's and underwater fun... doesn't get much better 

So why can't you take pics at the boutique? Is that a general rule at CL boutiques or just the ones you've been at?


----------



## archiegirl

Nolia said:


> Those Maggies don't really look like Maggies.  It looks more like the Mago....



ita...  it also looks like the cap could just be photoshopped in...  can't wait to see the creativity in the DIY thread


----------



## NY_Mami

I was just about to ask if you guys saw the new ones Maurice from Nordies posted on FB.... but I must say.... the only one I might consider are those gold versions of Lady Clou.... somethin' deep inside of my soul told me that he might do a peep toe version of Daffodile.... but not this way.... I expected the platform not to be hidden.... lol.... those Spiked Maggies look like the original version of Calypso but wit' Spikes.... I hope he brings it for his next season though....


----------



## Louboufan

I like the Maggies but every season he increases his prices by 100.00 which is insane!


AEGIS said:


> why are maggie/magos now $1095?!!! i need to find my black and leopard hair pair and sit it out. seems like he is running out of ideas. the only thing i liked were the classics


----------



## NY_Mami

OMG!!!!!!.... Barney's just announced that Christian Louboutin is doin' 20 exclusive pairs for their store.... to celebrate the new book that is comin' out.... and I think it's a contest of some sort to get win one of the 20 of them.... they are going to be unveilin' a new pair everyday.... and then launch a puzzle that you are supposed to put together.... hmmmm.... today's pair is the Bibi....

http://thewindow.barneys.com/celebrating-20-years-of-christian-louboutin/


----------



## indypup

That nude Bianca looks WEIRD... and the Highness is awful to me.  It looks like it has a tongue. 

I am, however, excited at the prospect of a navy Bianca!!


----------



## karwood

gymangel812 said:


> you have to friend maurice lewis of nordstrom:
> [B]XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX[/B]
> then you have to get an invite to see the CL cruise pics.
> 
> i don't think the pics can be posted.



Is Maurice okay with you posting the link of his FB page here? I know some sales associates don't like having this sort of things posted on public message boards. I would hate to see someone get into trouble with their employer over something like this. Just sayin


----------



## Louboufan

318Platinum said:


> Okay, $1095 for that Peeptoe Daff? PLEASE!!! And why does the platform look extra thick? SMH, and NO MA'AM for the $2395 Metal Nodo!!! I guess there is NOTHING for me in Cruise!!! Even the classics are getting WAAAAY out of hand price wise!! Guess i'll stick to the classic styles for now, which i'm trying to build up still anyways!! Hopefully, that isn't the Metal Nodo, but it may be.


 
ITA! His prices are going up by 100.00 every season!


----------



## Louboufan

Me too!


indypup said:


> That nude Bianca looks WEIRD... and the Highness is awful to me. It looks like it has a tongue.
> 
> I am, however, excited at the prospect of a navy Bianca!!


----------



## AEGIS

NY_Mami said:


> OMG!!!!!!.... Barney's just announced that Christian Louboutin is doin' 20 exclusive pairs for their store.... to celebrate the new book that is comin' out.... and I think it's a contest of some sort to get win one of the 20 of them.... they are going to be unveilin' a new pair everyday.... and then launch a puzzle that you are supposed to put together.... hmmmm.... today's pair is the Bibi....
> 
> http://thewindow.barneys.com/celebrating-20-years-of-christian-louboutin/





awesome! thanks for the post!


----------



## MikaelaN

LamborghiniGirl said:


> I haven't gotten the Maggie bug yet... but something about those ones with the spikes on the front intrigue me... am I crazy? Staring at CL's too long?



I never caught the Maggie bug, but I do agree there is something about these Maggie/Magos that I do like.  I don't think I'd spend $1595 on them though.


----------



## gymangel812

karwood said:


> Is Maurice okay with you posting the link of his FB page here? I know some sales associates don't like having this sort of things posted on public message boards. I would hate to see someone get into trouble with their employer over something like this. Just sayin


it's pretty easy to search for him. i got his FB info from here so I assumed it was fine, sorry.


----------



## Elise499

I can understand your disappointment, I've seen the pictures on facebook and the styles posted are not the best from the collection. I really hope that all the beautiful styles I saw will be available, because there are other pair that I'm sure you'll love !


----------



## NANI1972

NY_Mami said:


> OMG!!!!!!.... Barney's just announced that Christian Louboutin is doin' 20 exclusive pairs for their store.... to celebrate the new book that is comin' out.... and I think it's a contest of some sort to get win one of the 20 of them.... they are going to be unveilin' a new pair everyday.... and then launch a puzzle that you are supposed to put together.... hmmmm.... today's pair is the Bibi....
> 
> http://thewindow.barneys.com/celebrating-20-years-of-christian-louboutin/


I think the puzzle is the silhouette of a pair of shoes on this page. Also I believe it will be one design but only 20 pairs of the shoe will be sold.


----------



## jenayb

NANI1972 said:


> I think the puzzle is the silhouette of a pair of shoes on this page. Also I believe it will be one design but only 20 pairs of the shoe will be sold.



Yes, it is only twenty pair of one specific style.


----------



## Elise499

First picture of the spring/summer 2012 collection, not something new but here are the N°299 Trash :


----------



## jamidee

Elise499 said:


> First picture of the spring/summer 2012 collection, not something new but here are the N°299 Trash :



Ohhh I like that!


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

jenaywins said:


> Yes, it is only twenty pair of one specific style.




They said it is shrine-worthy... I wonder what it will be!!! Any guesses on material, etc anyone?!


----------



## LouboutinHottie

OKAY. I am confused, *WHERE THE HECK ARE THESE PICS OF THE MAGGIES*????????? I wanna see how ugly they really look now


----------



## jenayb

Why is everything just a recycled version of something from a past season with a new GIANT price tag?


----------



## heiress-ox

jenaywins said:


> Why is everything just a recycled version of something from a past season with a new GIANT price tag?



Amen, I find myself asking that too - same styles, minor tweaks... a couple of hundred more  I think I also prefer the original styles too




318Platinum said:


> Okay, $1095 for that Peeptoe Daff? PLEASE!!! And why does the platform look extra thick? SMH, and *NO MA'AM for the $2395 Metal Nodo!!!* I guess there is NOTHING for me in Cruise!!! Even the classics are getting WAAAAY out of hand price wise!! Guess i'll stick to the classic styles for now, which i'm trying to build up still anyways!! Hopefully, that isn't the Metal Nodo, but it may be.



LOL that is what I said too when Maurice quoted me the price.. insane, it's not THAT great and I still have the classics to build up too


----------



## jenayb

heiress-ox said:


> Preach, I find myself asking that too - same styles, minor tweaks... a couple of hundred more  I think I also prefer the original styles too


 
I do as well. I would love to see even some new exotic VPs or HPs come out... something... Idk. I'm just feeling as if everything that is coming out now is either bizarre & over the top just for the sake of being bizarre & over the top, or pricy recycles from past seasons. It's disappointing, but at least my wallet is safe and sound.


----------



## AEGIS

jenaywins said:


> I do as well. I would love to see even some new exotic VPs or HPs come out... something... Idk. I'm just feeling as if everything that is coming out now is *either bizarre & over the top just for the sake of being bizarre & over the top*, or pricy recycles from past seasons. It's disappointing, but at least my wallet is safe and sound.



i know i am new to CLs so my opinion may be worth a whole lot of nothing but i truly agree w/the bold.  maybe bc he is known for statement shoes he is putting out the most bizarre things [that lion shoe?! i still cannot get over that thing]


----------



## jenayb

AEGIS said:


> i know i am new to CLs so my opinion may be worth a whole lot of nothing but i truly agree w/the bold. maybe bc he is known for statement shoes he is putting out the most bizarre things [that lion shoe?! i still cannot get over that thing]


 
New to CL or not, your opinion is not worth nothing... It's very valuable. 

I know that a lot of ladies like the new outrageous styles, and I think that's great. For me personally, they just aren't appealing. I'd love to see more emphasis on the classics. This coming from queen bird beak.


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

LouboutinHottie said:


> OKAY. I am confused, *WHERE THE HECK ARE THESE PICS OF THE MAGGIES*????????? I wanna see how ugly they really look now



lol! I am still on the fence and I am not sure if I am falling on the 'love' side or the 'hate' side of the fence. probably will default to the hate side based on the price tag. But I still want to see them modeled by someone on here!

They are in a facebook album.. friend the guy that was mentioned a couple pages back, then you can see the Cruise album. I am still a bit confused why we can't repost those photos-- we re-link to leaked photos on blogs, and this guy doesn't own the photos either- he simply posted them.

But I am not going to be the one to rock the boat and post them lol!


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

Elise499 said:


> First picture of the spring/summer 2012 collection, not something new but here are the N°299 Trash :



Thanks for sharing!! Can't wait to see more


----------



## LouboutinHottie

LamborghiniGirl said:


> lol! I am still on the fence and I am not sure if I am falling on the 'love' side or the 'hate' side of the fence. probably will default to the hate side based on the price tag. But I still want to see them modeled by someone on here!
> 
> They are in a facebook album.. friend the guy that was mentioned a couple pages back, then you can see the Cruise album. I am still a bit confused why we can't repost those photos-- we re-link to leaked photos on blogs, and this guy doesn't own the photos either- he simply posted them.
> 
> But I am not going to be the one to rock the boat and post them lol!



Well I will!  some of the pics are the official CL website pics anyways!! like wtf.


----------



## LouboutinHottie

ok


----------



## Louboufan

jenaywins said:


> I do as well. I would love to see even some new exotic VPs or HPs come out... something... Idk. I'm just feeling as if everything that is coming out now is either bizarre & over the top just for the sake of being bizarre & over the top, or pricy recycles from past seasons. It's disappointing, but at least my wallet is safe and sound.


I totally feel you boo! I want the Maggies but I am so mad that they increased the price by 100.00.


----------



## AEGIS

jenaywins said:


> New to CL or not, your opinion is not worth nothing... It's very valuable.
> 
> I know that a lot of ladies like the new outrageous styles, and I think that's great. For me personally, they just aren't appealing. I'd love to see more emphasis on the classics. This coming from queen bird beak.




im a silly billy and i think some/most versions of the Maggie are classics w/a slight twist. 

*looks down at her flat b/b piggie spikes*

never thought i'd see the day when a shoe is too crazy for me


----------



## jenayb

Louboufan said:


> I totally feel you boo! I want the Maggies but I am so mad that they increased the price by 100.00.


 
SMH...


----------



## LouboutinHottie




----------



## LouboutinHottie




----------



## LouboutinHottie




----------



## LouboutinHottie

Is it just me or do the LP sling & Bianca are looking shorter?


----------



## jamidee

LouboutinHottie said:


> Is it just me or do the LP sling & Bianca are looking shorter?



They are 140mm...at least that's what Maurice said when someone asked him the same thing. I guess it's the angle.


----------



## girlfrommoscow

i am noot feeling those Maggie spikes, it looks more like a weapon, it actually reminds me of shoes from Back to The Future 2 that Griff wore, not sure if you guys know what i am talking about
and those nude "Biancas" are look short
something like this....i know i am overreaching, but those Maggies made me think about this!


----------



## PeepToe

I would really like to see those maggies in person


----------



## PeepToe

jamidee said:


> They are 140mm...at least that's what Maurice said when someone asked him the same thing. I guess it's the angle.


Yea The pictures that he posts always look strange


----------



## jamidee

girlfrommoscow said:


> i am noot feeling those Maggie spikes, it looks more like a weapon, it actually reminds me of shoes from Back to The Future 2 that Griff wore, not sure if you guys know what i am talking about
> and those nude "Biancas" are look short
> something like this....i know i am overreaching, but those Maggies made me think about this!




The maggies remind me of the cars with the spikes on their hub caps... I would only get those if I had a SO that needed a good kick every now and then to stay in line. Then they seem like they would come in handy.


----------



## girlfrommoscow

jamidee said:


> The maggies remind me of the cars with the spikes on their hub caps... I would only get those if I had a SO that needed a good kick every now and then to stay in line. Then they seem like they would come in handy.



 i guess they can also be helpful on a subway when its too crowded lol


----------



## jamidee

girlfrommoscow said:


> i guess they can also be helpful on a subway when its too crowded lol



 I bet they could cause some serious damage. hmmm... I wonder if they would be considered a weapon, if an unsuspecting crowder of the subway decided to press charges! I could see the headline now: Woman arrested for stabbing Subway bum with Louboutin shoe.


----------



## girlfrommoscow

jamidee said:


> I bet they could cause some serious damage. hmmm... I wonder if they would be considered a weapon, if an unsuspecting crowder of the subway decided to press charges! I could see the headline now: Woman arrested for stabbing Subway bum with Louboutin shoe.



Now THATS news!!!!
i guess you can also pair it with Artemis purse? 
http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/166545
what is Monsier Louboutin thinking? woman on a war path??


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

Once I was going through airport security and stupidly decided to carry on my LV multicolore clutch with that strip of spikes down the center  and i guess it looked like bullets through the x ray machine? which was bad enough for them to pull me aside into a little room... but then when they realized it was spikes?! they wouldn't let me get on the plane with it lol. 

So I can't even imagine what they'd say about these. They could def do more damage than my LV clutch, or tweezers for that matter! I hate airport security sometimes, despite knowing they are only trying to protect us... 

I would love to have those maggies on the subway though! Some shady things go down, down there...


----------



## LouboutinHottie

Yeah not sure if I really like the Daffodil with a peep-toe...


----------



## indypup

Okay, I'll bite.

WHY were Maurice's photos posted without his permission?  If the link to his Facebook page was edited out by a mod, then how does it make it okay to post the photos?  Just because there's a CL watermark doesn't make it public property.

Things like this can get SA's fired.  It has happened in the past.  I don't personally know how Maurice feels about having his photos all over a public forum (specifically photos that are of upcoming collections), but I highly advise that unless you have permission to do so, do not post.  We are talking livelihoods here.

Forgive me if such permission was obtained and I am in the wrong for posting this, but it really and truly bothers me.


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

indypup said:


> Okay, I'll bite.
> 
> WHY were Maurice's photos posted without his permission?  If the link to his Facebook page was edited out by a mod, then how does it make it okay to post the photos?  Just because there's a CL watermark doesn't make it public property.
> 
> Things like this can get SA's fired.  It has happened in the past.  I don't personally know how Maurice feels about having his photos all over a public forum (specifically photos that are of upcoming collections), but I highly advise that unless you have permission to do so, do not post.  We are talking livelihoods here.
> 
> Forgive me if such permission was obtained and I am in the wrong for posting this, but it really and truly bothers me.



I completely understand where you are coming from! But, to play devil's advocate, he is really accepting anyone as his friend-- people he has never met. So by doing that, on the internet, he's opening himself up to the possibility that a) he'll get lots more customers and b) people can re-post the photos, anywhere.

I really hope this doesn't get him in trouble though-- if anything, having them re-posted on Purse Forum wouldn't be the problem, it would be that he posted them on his facebook page to begin with. The blurry waters of the whole issue is why I didn't want to post them, personally.


----------



## indypup

*LG*, I totally agree with you and get what you're saying.  There is that fine line to remember... that he must accept someone as his friend before those photos can be seen.  That privacy (though really just a false privacy and protection since he seems to accept most friend requests) is gone once on an open forum.


----------



## 318Platinum

I did what everyone else did, which is sent him a friend request, he accepted, and I left it at that. No posting of pics, I only discussed it with other ladies that saw them as well. I actually plan on using him as my SA, because he seems to have a LOT of intel on shoes, and seems to make sure that he finds what you are looking for. I just hope that he can get my size, because mine is a HARD one to track down. I also want him as my SA because he is 3 hours away from me, which is even better!!!  I really hope and pray that he does not get into any trouble because of the posting of the photos.


----------



## sylphfae

Ooooh I love those metallic Une Plume wedges!!! I'm so glad to see them again, cos I missed out on the nude patent Une plumes the last Spring season, and am hoping to snag a pair this time round! 

I wonder if they metallic is a sample piece, cos the photo tag says that it only comes in Nude. This shade of nude looks different from the Spring nude though, the Spring nude looks more blush/pink-y and this nude looks more beige-y to me. Is it just my imagination?


----------



## moshi_moshi

sylphfae said:


> Ooooh I love those metallic Une Plume wedges!!! I'm so glad to see them again, cos I missed out on the nude patent Une plumes the last Spring season, and am hoping to snag a pair this time round!
> 
> I wonder if they metallic is a sample piece, cos the photo tag says that it only comes in Nude. This shade of nude looks different from the Spring nude though, the Spring nude looks more blush/pink-y and this nude looks more beige-y to me. Is it just my imagination?


 
make sure you read whatever colors it says it is coming in to the side, the photos in the nordies lookbooks are for reference only.


----------



## moshi_moshi

indypup said:


> Okay, I'll bite.
> 
> WHY were Maurice's photos posted without his permission? If the link to his Facebook page was edited out by a mod, then how does it make it okay to post the photos? Just because there's a CL watermark doesn't make it public property.
> 
> Things like this can get SA's fired. It has happened in the past. I don't personally know how Maurice feels about having his photos all over a public forum (specifically photos that are of upcoming collections), but I highly advise that unless you have permission to do so, do not post. We are talking livelihoods here.
> 
> Forgive me if such permission was obtained and I am in the wrong for posting this, but it really and truly bothers me.


----------



## Cityfashionista

Those Maggies scare me right now & the highness is kind of fugly.


----------



## sammix3

I'm glad the barbie pink is coming back, can't wait to get my hands on something in that color!


----------



## Emma4790

ummmm.... I really like the spike maggies :shame: not as much as regular maggies, but I still think they're pretty cute. 

I remember this time last season when the autumn collection was revealed and most of you hated it for the first few days and look what happened there  you just need to look at the reveal thread to see how those opinions changed! I think things will change when we can see the styles in person. Those stock photos are never flattering!


----------



## Emma4790

ps. I do not like the daffodil peep toe, it reminds me of this cuy ----->


----------



## jamidee

sammix3 said:


> I'm glad the barbie pink is coming back, can't wait to get my hands on something in that color!




UHH WHAT!?! WHEN? WHERE??! MUST HAVE BARBIE PINK CLs!


----------



## jenayb

Just ordered the Leopard Metalipp. I'll post pics when it arrives!


----------



## jamidee

jenaywins said:


> Just ordered the Leopard Metalipp. I'll post pics when it arrives!




Ohh SHOE TWINS!! Mine will be here next thurs!! 

P.S. did you go TTS or half a size up in your vicky boots?


----------



## NY_Mami

Did anyone see those Peep toe Daff Booties that was on the runway for Todd Lynn???.... Those are spice-ily delicious..... I gotta have them.... OMGOSH!!!... **SHOEGASM**


----------



## Louboufan

I was thinking the same thing!


Emma4790 said:


> ummmm.... I really like the spike maggies :shame: not as much as regular maggies, but I still think they're pretty cute.
> 
> I remember this time last season when the autumn collection was revealed and most of you hated it for the first few days and look what happened there  you just need to look at the reveal thread to see how those opinions changed! I think things will change when we can see the styles in person. Those stock photos are never flattering!


----------



## Louboufan

He said he made a mistake (today) about the Biancas because they are in fact 120mm.


jamidee said:


> They are 140mm...at least that's what Maurice said when someone asked him the same thing. I guess it's the angle.


----------



## Louboufan

indypup said:


> Okay, I'll bite.
> 
> WHY were Maurice's photos posted without his permission? If the link to his Facebook page was edited out by a mod, then how does it make it okay to post the photos? Just because there's a CL watermark doesn't make it public property.
> 
> Things like this can get SA's fired. It has happened in the past. I don't personally know how Maurice feels about having his photos all over a public forum (specifically photos that are of upcoming collections), but I highly advise that unless you have permission to do so, do not post. We are talking livelihoods here.
> 
> Forgive me if such permission was obtained and I am in the wrong for posting this, but it really and truly bothers me.


----------



## heiress-ox

Louboufan said:


> He said he made a mistake (today) about the Biancas because they are in fact 120mm.



120mm Biancas do not look right AT all IMO, I know Msr probably did it because a lot of women love the Biancas, but won't wear them because of heel height, but with the same size platform they look really off and like some counterfeit ones I have seen on Ebay & other sites


----------



## karwood

indypup said:


> Okay, I'll bite.
> 
> WHY were Maurice's photos posted without his permission?  If the link to his Facebook page was edited out by a mod, then how does it make it okay to post the photos?  Just because there's a CL watermark doesn't make it public property.
> 
> Things like this can get SA's fired.  It has happened in the past.  I don't personally know how Maurice feels about having his photos all over a public forum (specifically photos that are of upcoming collections), but I highly advise that unless you have permission to do so, do not post.  We are talking livelihoods here.
> 
> Forgive me if such permission was obtained and I am in the wrong for posting this, but it really and truly bothers me.







LouboutinHottie said:


> Well I will!  some of the pics are the official CL website pics anyways!! like wtf.



None of these pics are on the CL website. Hopefully your five minutes of attention does not cost someone their job.


----------



## carlinha

indypup said:


> Okay, I'll bite.
> 
> WHY were Maurice's photos posted without his permission?  If the link to his Facebook page was edited out by a mod, then how does it make it okay to post the photos?  Just because there's a CL watermark doesn't make it public property.
> 
> Things like this can get SA's fired.  It has happened in the past.  I don't personally know how Maurice feels about having his photos all over a public forum (specifically photos that are of upcoming collections), but I highly advise that unless you have permission to do so, do not post.  We are talking livelihoods here.
> 
> Forgive me if such permission was obtained and I am in the wrong for posting this, but it really and truly bothers me.



:true:


----------



## AEGIS

jenaywins said:


> Just ordered the Leopard Metalipp. I'll post pics when it arrives!




now this i am excited about.  might be the most delicious shoe of the season.  do you think you'll keep both the leopard Metalipp and leopard Maggie?


----------



## rdgldy

indypup said:


> Okay, I'll bite.
> 
> WHY were Maurice's photos posted without his permission?  If the link to his Facebook page was edited out by a mod, then how does it make it okay to post the photos?  Just because there's a CL watermark doesn't make it public property.
> 
> Things like this can get SA's fired.  It has happened in the past.  I don't personally know how Maurice feels about having his photos all over a public forum (specifically photos that are of upcoming collections), but I highly advise that unless you have permission to do so, do not post.  We are talking livelihoods here.
> 
> Forgive me if such permission was obtained and I am in the wrong for posting this, but it really and truly bothers me.


Thank you for posting this.  I would hate to think that someone might lose their job over pictures being posted without permission.  What will eventually happen is that no one will be privy to any pictures.


----------



## jenayb

jamidee said:


> Ohh SHOE TWINS!! Mine will be here next thurs!!
> 
> P.S. did you go TTS or half a size up in your vicky boots?


 
Can't wait to see yours! 

I went a half size up to accommodate for thick fuzzy socks. 

I think TTS may have been a big too snug for boots. 



AEGIS said:


> now this i am excited about. might be the most delicious shoe of the season. do you think you'll keep both the leopard Metalipp and leopard Maggie?


 
I'll probably keep both, yes. One is predominantly black with a bit of leopard, and one is predominantly leopard with a bit of gold. That's different enough, right?  



rdgldy said:


> Thank you for posting this. I would hate to think that someone might lose their job over pictures being posted without permission. *What will eventually happen is that no one will be privy to any pictures*.


 
Sad but true, and there are already many SAs who won't share pictures like they used to because of people posting without permission. 

It's a darn shame, really, that SAs even have to utter the request, "Please don't post."


----------



## AEGIS

jenaywins said:


> I'll probably keep both, yes. One is predominantly black with a bit of leopard, and one is predominantly leopard with a bit of gold. That's different enough, right?




hahaha....i guess.  i am thinking about what i want for christmas....
the metalip is calling my name since i usually wear leopard w/browns and gold

and of course it had a cap toe which i cannot ever resist


----------



## LavenderIce

indypup said:


> Okay, I'll bite.
> 
> WHY were Maurice's photos posted without his permission?  If the link to his Facebook page was edited out by a mod, then how does it make it okay to post the photos?  Just because there's a CL watermark doesn't make it public property.
> 
> Things like this can get SA's fired.  It has happened in the past.  I don't personally know how Maurice feels about having his photos all over a public forum (specifically photos that are of upcoming collections), but I highly advise that unless you have permission to do so, do not post.  We are talking livelihoods here.
> 
> Forgive me if such permission was obtained and I am in the wrong for posting this, but it really and truly bothers me.





rdgldy said:


> Thank you for posting this.  I would hate to  think that someone might lose their job over pictures being posted  without permission.  *What will eventually happen is that no one will be  privy to any pictures*.





jenaywins said:


> Sad but true, and there are already many SAs who won't share pictures like they used to because of people posting without permission.
> 
> It's a darn shame, really, that SAs even have to utter the request, "Please don't post."



One of the managers from the U.S. boutiques told me she got in trouble for sending pictures to a client who then posted them here.  Fortunately, she still has a job, but she can't share photos the way she used to.  Have some respect for SAs who work hard to provide us with the CLs we seek.


----------



## Louboufan

karwood said:


> None of these pics are on the CL website. Hopefully your five minutes of attention does not cost someone their job.


----------



## anniethecat

jenaywins said:


> Just ordered the Leopard Metalipp. I'll post pics when it arrives!


 
Can't wait to see these...I love them but the thin metal heel scares me.


----------



## anniethecat

karwood said:


> None of these pics are on the CL website. Hopefully your five minutes of attention does not cost someone their job.


 
Maybe the mods can remove them?


----------



## 318Platinum

jenaywins said:


> Just ordered the Leopard Metalipp. I'll post pics when it arrives!



I would LOVE the Metalipp, but in the RB Suede, EVENTHOUGH suede and I can't get along!! I can't wait to se your new addition, *Jenay*!! Let me know how it fits, because I m EXTRA curious. I don't think they make these n 42, but I could maybe find them at JJR.


----------



## rdgldy

LavenderIce said:


> One of the managers from the U.S. boutiques told me she got in trouble for sending pictures to a client who then posted them here.  Fortunately, she still has a job, but she can't share photos the way she used to.  Have some respect for SAs who work hard to provide us with the CLs we seek.


----------



## jenayb

318Platinum said:


> I would LOVE the Metalipp, but in the RB Suede, EVENTHOUGH suede and I can't get along!! I can't wait to se your new addition, *Jenay*!! Let me know how it fits, because I m EXTRA curious. I don't think they make these n 42, but I could maybe find them at JJR.


 
I will keep you posted, doll.


----------



## karwood

rdgldy said:


> Thank you for posting this.  I would hate to think that someone might lose their job over pictures being posted without permission.  What will eventually happen is that no one will be privy to any pictures.





LavenderIce said:


> One of the managers from the U.S. boutiques told me she got in trouble for sending pictures to a client who then posted them here.  Fortunately, she still has a job, but she can't share photos the way she used to.  Have some respect for SAs who work hard to provide us with the CLs we seek.





jenaywins said:


> Sad but true, and there are already many SAs who won't share pictures like they used to because of people posting without permission.
> 
> It's a darn shame, really, that SAs even have to utter the request, "Please don't post."


----------



## chacci1

jenaywins said:


> Just ordered the Leopard Metalipp. I'll post pics when it arrives!



Babe!  You will love them. Trust me!  I have in the leopard, and grey suede and pre-ordered the indigo suede!  I think this is one of my fave styles from this season!  You will not be disappointed!!!  Shoe twins again!  Love sharing that role with you!


----------



## jenayb

chacci1 said:


> Babe! You will love them. Trust me! I have in the leopard, and grey suede and pre-ordered the indigo suede! I think this is one of my fave styles from this season! You will not be disappointed!!! Shoe twins again! Love sharing that role with you!


 
Lol! Always you and me, sister! 

Are they comfy?


----------



## jamidee

jenaywins said:


> Can't wait to see yours!
> 
> I went a half size up to accommodate for thick fuzzy socks.
> 
> I think TTS may have been a big too snug for boots.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll probably keep both, yes. One is predominantly black with a bit of leopard, and one is predominantly leopard with a bit of gold. That's different enough, right?
> 
> 
> 
> Sad but true, and there are already many SAs who won't share pictures like they used to because of people posting without permission.
> 
> It's a darn shame, really, that SAs even have to utter the request, "Please don't post."




If you get yours first, you have to post pics ASAP so I can know what I'm anticipating!! I've been waiting about a month for these babies and they just got shipped out from across the pond!


----------



## jamidee

AEGIS said:


> now this i am excited about.  might be the most delicious shoe of the season.  do you think you'll keep both the leopard Metalipp and leopard Maggie?




I agree. It's definitely my fav or the season. When I saw it.. I about died and went to leopard shoe heaven. It'll be my first pony hair...  My collection is getting some sex appeal... maybe it'll get some action too.


----------



## jamidee

AEGIS said:


> hahaha....i guess.  i am thinking about what i want for christmas....
> the metalip is calling my name since i usually wear leopard w/browns and gold
> 
> and of course it had a cap toe which i cannot ever resist



The cap toe really got me too.  and I think it's perfect with the gold heel. Right on Msr. Louboutin. You got one right... now what to do about those others?


----------



## meltdown_ice

Louboufan said:


> He said he made a mistake (today) about the Biancas because they are in fact 120mm.



I have problems walking on the 140 so I'm really really looking forward to the shorter Bianca! Just hope they still look just as sexy...


----------



## Louboufan

meltdown_ice said:


> I have problems walking on the 140 so I'm really really looking forward to the shorter Bianca! Just hope they still look just as sexy...


They don't but it may look better on the foot.


----------



## RedBottomLover

jamidee said:


> The cap toe really got me too.  and I think it's perfect with the gold heel. Right on Msr. Louboutin. You got one right... now what to do about those others?


I can't wait to see it on you! It's such a fabulous shoe. Now if only I could pull it off but.. I know I can't so not even going to go there


----------



## jamidee

http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Christian-Louboutin-Metalipp-Pony-Hair-Heels-7-5-8/42081398

They are on bonanza already... ahh and they are BE-Yoo-Tee-ful! Can't wait! I was going to do a reveal but I spoiled it for myself... :tispy:


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

so do we know if any of the higher heel height shoes are going to come in that barbie pink color?


----------



## sammix3

I'm in the same boat!



meltdown_ice said:


> I have problems walking on the 140 so I'm really really looking forward to the shorter Bianca! Just hope they still look just as sexy...


----------



## MsCav2

sammix3 said:


> I'm glad the barbie pink is coming back, can't wait to get my hands on something in that color!


WHAT BARBIE PINK is COMING BACK ???????? How do you know .. ? Do share


----------



## MsCav2

NY_Mami said:


> Did anyone see those Peep toe Daff Booties that was on the runway for Todd Lynn???.... Those are spice-ily delicious..... I gotta have them.... OMGOSH!!!... **SHOEGASM**


Those booties for Todd Lynn are HOT, especially the nude ones and black !!


----------



## AEGIS

jamidee said:


> I agree. It's definitely my fav or the season. When I saw it.. I about died and went to leopard shoe heaven. It'll be my first pony hair...  My collection is getting some sex appeal... maybe it'll get some action too.




hahaha.  I was thinking leopard Maggie and leopard MBP but maybe I will do this and the 150 leopard mbp....i am actually trying to have a balanced and well tailored collection.  sad--i don't think I plan anything else the way i plan my cl collection


----------



## iimewii

MsCav2 said:


> WHAT BARBIE PINK is COMING BACK ???????? How do you know .. ? Do share



Is it really coming back? Can someone confirm if Barbie pink is coming back and in what styles?


----------



## NY_Mami

MsCav2 said:


> Those booties for Todd Lynn are HOT, especially the nude ones and black !!


 
I think this is the longest **SHOEGASM** I've ever had.... lol....


----------



## 318Platinum

Looks like Laser-Cut Leather!!! HOTT, but with LCL, I know it's gonna be at least $1595!


----------



## chacci1

jenaywins said:


> Lol! Always you and me, sister!
> 
> Are they comfy?



Hmmmm. Not sure about comfort level yet.  Haven't actually worn them out yet. Just tried them on and walked around my house a little bit. They seem ok though. I mean, probably as comfortable as you can get when it comes to CL's!  Ha ha. Let me know what you think when you get them!


----------



## jenayb

chacci1 said:


> Hmmmm. Not sure about comfort level yet. Haven't actually worn them out yet. Just tried them on and walked around my house a little bit. They seem ok though. I mean, probably as comfortable as you can get when it comes to CL's! Ha ha. Let me know what you think when you get them!


 
According to my Fedex tracking number, they should actually be here tomorrow morning!


----------



## jamidee

jenaywins said:


> According to my Fedex tracking number, they should actually be here tomorrow morning!




MINE TOO!!!


----------



## AEGIS

2x reveals!!


----------



## anniethecat

jamidee said:


> http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Christian-Louboutin-Metalipp-Pony-Hair-Heels-7-5-8/42081398
> 
> They are on bonanza already... ahh and they are BE-Yoo-Tee-ful! Can't wait! I was going to do a reveal but I spoiled it for myself... :tispy:


 
$1700!!  no price gouging there...


----------



## jamidee

anniethecat said:


> $1700!!  no price gouging there...



I know!


----------



## jenayb

jamidee said:


> MINE TOO!!!


----------



## chacci1

jenaywins said:


> According to my Fedex tracking number, they should actually be here tomorrow morning!



Yeah!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AEGIS

jamidee said:


> I know!




how much are they retail? $1200?


----------



## jenayb

AEGIS said:


> how much are they retail? $1200?



Yup. $1195.  

I mean, I understand that they are sold out. I understand that there are Paypal & eBay fees... But when a pair of _brand new_ Louboutins pops up on eBay like the day after they're released for quite a bit over retail.........


----------



## AEGIS

jenaywins said:


> Yup. $1195.
> 
> I mean, I understand that they are sold out. I understand that there are Paypal & eBay fees... But when a pair of _brand new_ Louboutins pops up on eBay like the day after they're released for quite a bit over retail.........




it's sold out sigh.....i can't wait to be employed


----------



## jenayb

AEGIS said:


> it's sold out sigh.....i can't wait to be employed



Try the boutiques. These were not an eComm exclusive... Hint hint!  

PM me if need be!


----------



## PetitColibri

Ladies,

have any one actually seen the Aranea in reality ?
I'm on the fence about them and don't know if I should get these in green or bronze or save for a pair of blue strass samira or fifi...


----------



## jenayb

*The Leopard Metalipp is heeeeeeeeeeereeeeeeee!!!!!*

  

OMG this shoe is so comfy!! I can't believe it! Uploading lots of crappy iPhone pics for you dolls!


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

jenaywins said:


> *The Leopard Metalipp is heeeeeeeeeeereeeeeeee!!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> OMG this shoe is so comfy!! I can't believe it! Uploading lots of crappy iPhone pics for you dolls!



Yay!!! Can't wait to see


----------



## jenayb




----------



## jenayb




----------



## jenayb

Hope these blurry pics helped push some of you over the edge!!


----------



## l.a_girl19

jenaywins said:


>



HOLY SMOKES!!! Those are incredible!!!


----------



## heiress-ox

jenaywins said:


>



  I want to be pushed over the edge so badly these are divine, i'm just worried about how thin the heel is, I'd die if I snapped it :shame: They are truly beautiful though *J'enay*!


----------



## jamidee

You are right!!! Total amazeballs!!!!!! Can't wait to get my own !!!





jenaywins said:


>


----------



## jenayb

heiress-ox said:


> I want to be pushed over the edge so badly these are divine, i'm just worried about how thin the heel is, I'd die if I snapped it :shame: They are truly beautiful though *J'enay*!


 
The heel is amazingly stable!!!!!


----------



## NY_Mami

Metalipp looks so spicy... lol...


----------



## jenayb

NY_Mami said:


> Metalipp looks so spicy... lol...


----------



## anniethecat

Love it!!! I am so scared of that heel! I can be such klutz! They are hot!!!


----------



## jenayb

anniethecat said:


> Love it!!! I am so scared of that heel! I can be such klutz! They are hot!!!


 
You would honestly be surprised; the heel is not difficult at all!


----------



## chacci1

anniethecat said:


> Love it!!! I am so scared of that heel! I can be such klutz! They are hot!!!





jenaywins said:


> You would honestly be surprised; the heel is not difficult at all!



I second what Jenay says about the heel!  I have them in leopard, grey suede and indigo on the way. I was very hesitant about this heel at first as well, but it really is quite stable. Looks can be deceiving!  The metallip shoe is prob my favorite shoe of the season!


----------



## jenayb

chacci1 said:


> I second what Jenay says about the heel! I have them in leopard, grey suede and indigo on the way. I was very hesitant about this heel at first as well, but it really is quite stable. Looks can be deceiving! The metallip shoe is prob my favorite shoe of the season!


 


I definitely agree; it's my favourite, too.


----------



## chacci1

jenaywins said:


> I definitely agree; it's my favourite, too.



Well, you and I are like one in the same so we have to agree on this stuff.  Right???  Ha ha!!!  I should post a family shot of mine.  Or should I wait until the indigo gets here?  I loooovvveeee the indigo!!!


----------



## jenayb

chacci1 said:


> Well, you and I are like one in the same so we have to agree on this stuff. Right??? Ha ha!!! I should post a family shot of mine. Or should I wait until the indigo gets here? I loooovvveeee the indigo!!!


 
Family shot nowwwwwww!!!!!


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

Has anyone seen the runway shoes posted on the CL website? if you type 'runwaytweet' into the search on their website you can see them. hopefully this isn't old news and i helped in a small way!


----------



## MikaelaN

LamborghiniGirl said:


> Has anyone seen the runway shoes posted on the CL website? if you type 'runwaytweet' into the search on their website you can see them. hopefully this isn't old news and i helped in a small way!



I didn't know this.  Thanks for the tip!


----------



## chacci1

Ok ladies, jenay provided us with some gorgeous pics of the leopard metallip and now, I provide, my family shot!  The Africa suede color is just as gorgeous as the leopard!  His shoe is soo hot!!!  My family shot thus far:


----------



## jenayb

chacci1 said:


> Ok ladies, jenay provided us with some gorgeous pics of the leopard metallip and now, I provide, my family shot! The Africa suede color is just as gorgeous as the leopard! His shoe is soo hot!!! My family shot thus far:


 
Oh WOW!!! I really love the Africa suede!!! More than I even thought I would!!


----------



## chacci1

jenaywins said:


> Oh WOW!!! I really love the Africa suede!!! More than I even thought I would!!



Babe.  The Africa suede color is out of this world. It is beautiful!  I actually think I like those a tiny hair more than the even the leopard if you can believe that!!


----------



## jenayb

chacci1 said:


> Babe. The Africa suede color is out of this world. It is beautiful! I actually think I like those a tiny hair more than the even the leopard if you can believe that!!


----------



## chacci1

LamborghiniGirl said:


> Has anyone seen the runway shoes posted on the CL website? if you type 'runwaytweet' into the search on their website you can see them. hopefully this isn't old news and i helped in a small way!



Thanks for this! I received the email today an when I clicked on it, it brought me to a not found page. I didn't even think to just type the word into the search engine!  Yes, simple things that I do not think of!  Ha ha


----------



## AEGIS

I'm having heart palpitations. I'm viewing this on my phone at a red light. I need to be able to concentrate.


----------



## chacci1

AEGIS said:


> I'm having heart palpitations. I'm viewing this on my phone at a red light. I need to be able to concentrate.



You are too funny!!!!


----------



## laleeza

I loooove the Bye Bye and they're at Madison. I don't think there's any way I could pull off 160s tho


----------



## MsCav2

I know this is NOT the correct thread for Knockoffs.. but omgosh I saw the most hideous replica of the Clou Noeud Spikes 150  ,, Can someone tell me how to post pics on here ... my TPF ladies you must see this . I am outraged !


----------



## jeNYC

MsCav2 said:


> I know this is NOT the correct thread for Knockoffs.. but omgosh I saw the most hideous replica of the Clou Noeud Spikes 150  ,, Can someone tell me how to post pics on here ... my TPF ladies you must see this . I am outraged !


 
you can upload the pic @ photobucket.com and copy and paste the img link here


----------



## jenayb

laleeza said:


> I loooove the Bye Bye and they're at Madison. I don't think there's any way I could pull off 160s tho



Why not? They're fabulous... You're fabulous... Are you just afraid of too much fabulosity???


----------



## jamidee

laleeza said:


> I loooove the Bye Bye and they're at Madison. I don't think there's any way I could pull off 160s tho



Ohh DO it!!! It's a thicker heel. I believe in you.. you've got this!


----------



## laleeza

jenaywins said:


> Why not? They're fabulous... You're fabulous... Are you just afraid of too much fabulosity???





jamidee said:


> Ohh DO it!!! It's a thicker heel. I believe in you.. you've got this!



You two are killing me :lolots:
Yes - I think I'm afraid of too much fabulosity!


----------



## MsCav2

Another price increase snuck up lady peep is now 945 was 895 its not that big of a deal but seems like every season is going up up up !!


----------



## AEGIS

laleeza said:


> You two are killing me :lolots:
> Yes - I think I'm afraid of too much fabulosity!



*looks at your avi*


you lie lol.  you have already accepted and mastered fabulosity. i say go for it!


----------



## jamidee

When are these "sex" pigalles popping out of the wood works?! in 26 days when the new collection comes out!!?


I don't know why I'm excited cause my shoe fund is gone gone gone


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

jamidee said:


> When are these "sex" pigalles popping out of the wood works?! in 26 days when the new collection comes out!!?
> 
> 
> I don't know why I'm excited cause my shoe fund is gone gone gone



haha right?! but i am just as excited and crazed to see the new collection as well


----------



## jamidee

LamborghiniGirl said:


> haha right?! but i am just as excited and crazed to see the new collection as well



I need to see this new flap bag of which you speak.  I usually don't allow myself to even look at chanel because it's out of my price range for the time being...so I don't even tempt myself to find a way.


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

jamidee said:


> I need to see this new flap bag of which you speak.  I usually don't allow myself to even look at chanel because it's out of my price range for the time being...so I don't even tempt myself to find a way.



i am tempted and torn by both the red and the yellow!! i hate the prices too.

i hope i don't get in trouble for posting this picture in a CL thread, please delete if it is inappropriate


----------



## laleeza

AEGIS said:


> *looks at your avi*
> 
> 
> you lie lol.  you have already accepted and mastered fabulosity. i say go for it!



Haha thanks sweets 
We'll see...


----------



## jamidee

LamborghiniGirl said:


> i am tempted and torn by both the red and the yellow!! i hate the prices too.
> 
> i hope i don't get in trouble for posting this picture in a CL thread, please delete if it is inappropriate


I am a highlighter yellow ADDICT. I buy anything and everything in highlighter yellow. But, in this case... since it's chanel. Lipstick red wins. Oh emm geee.  I died and went to Chanel Flap Bag heaven. I keep saying when I graduate from law school this will be my present to myself. But, at that time, I might find more CLs to buy that prevents me from doing that. In that case, it'll be my present from a SO to myself.


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

LamborghiniGirl said:


> i am tempted and torn by both the red and the yellow!! i hate the prices too.
> 
> i hope i don't get in trouble for posting this picture in a CL thread, please delete if it is inappropriate


 
I am in love with the yellow!


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

chacci1 said:


> Ok ladies, jenay provided us with some gorgeous pics of the leopard metallip and now, I provide, my family shot!  The Africa suede color is just as gorgeous as the leopard!  His shoe is soo hot!!!  My family shot thus far:


 
They are both gorgeous


----------



## AEGIS

jamidee said:


> I am a highlighter yellow ADDICT. I buy anything and everything in highlighter yellow. But, in this case... since it's chanel. Lipstick red wins. Oh emm geee.  I died and went to Chanel Flap Bag heaven. I keep saying when I graduate from law school this will be my present to myself. But, at that time, I might find more CLs to buy that prevents me from doing that.* In that case, it'll be my present from a SO to myself.*



ha! my dh was telling me when his bonus will vest in 2013 and I go "great just in time for graduation and my lovely new chanel flap!"

he goes ....*silence*.....


----------



## jamidee

AEGIS said:


> ha! my dh was telling me when his bonus will vest in 2013 and I go "great just in time for graduation and my lovely new chanel flap!"
> 
> he goes ....*silence*.....


:lolots: Were we separated at birth??


----------



## 318Platinum

MsCav2 said:


> Another price increase snuck up lady peep is now 945 was 895 its not that big of a deal but seems like every season is going up up up !!



YOU HAVE *GOT* TO BE KIDDING!!!!!! I decided earlier that the Nude Patent Lady Peep was my next CL Purchase! At 945, they can keep it! So this also means a price increase on the Daffodil, no doubt!


----------



## jamidee

26 days 27 min...just sayin.


----------



## chanel*liz

jamidee said:


> 26 days 27 min...just sayin.


----------



## LamborghiniGirl




----------



## hazeltt

I can't get over the nude/white/black Lady Peep on Saks! I'm so tempted to place the order!


----------



## 318Platinum

hazeltt said:


> I can't get over the nude/white/black Lady Peep on Saks! I'm so tempted to place the order!



WOW!!! That is really HOTT!! I'm tempted too, but I am just not that crazy about Slingbacks!! I hope you get them!


----------



## MsCav2

I believe the Daffodil will now be 1095 




318Platinum said:


> YOU HAVE *GOT* TO BE KIDDING!!!!!! I decided earlier that the Nude Patent Lady Peep was my next CL Purchase! At 945, they can keep it! So this also means a price increase on the Daffodil, no doubt!


----------



## myu3160

MsCav2 said:


> I believe the Daffodil will now be 1095





I was thinking of adding more daffs to my collection.. but paying 100 more for nothing is discouraging. Sad to say I'd still be willing to pay for them because I just cannot resist :shame:


----------



## MsCav2

I am willing to pay 1095 for the Daff or Daf Sling


----------



## MsCav2

I want those too the nude/blk/white LP's , tempted to pre-order 





hazeltt said:


> I can't get over the nude/white/black Lady Peep on Saks! I'm so tempted to place the order!


----------



## 318Platinum

MsCav2 said:


> I believe the Daffodil will now be 1095


 
OMG, that is crazy!!! I saw the Black Patent Lady Peep on Pre-Order at Saks for $945! That is absurd, but if I really want it and it fits, then I have no choice but to buy. My question is "Will these price rises change how you feel about Louboutins, or will you all really think about it before purchasing a Classic shoe for $100+ what it used to be?"


----------



## MsCav2

The demand has gone up tremendously ..... I can remember when the Bianca was about 700 USD then 735 and now 795 , I just feel like if the price is heightened the quality should as well . I have purchased Loubs and not even received heel taps and one time no dust bags which is totally unfair considering the amount of money paid for the shoes 




318Platinum said:


> OMG, that is crazy!!! I saw the Black Patent Lady Peep on Pre-Order at Saks for $945! That is absurd, but if I really want it and it fits, then I have no choice but to buy. My question is "Will these price rises change how you feel about Louboutins, or will you all really think about it before purchasing a Classic shoe for $100+ what it used to be?"


----------



## 318Platinum

MsCav2 said:


> The demand has gone up tremendously ..... I can remember when the Bianca was about 700 USD then 735 and now 795 , I just feel like if the price is heightened the quality should as well . I have purchased Loubs and not even received heel taps and one time no dust bags which is totally unfair considering the amount of money paid for the shoes



EXACTLY!!!! I went to the Dallas Boutique for my very first pair of Loubies, but when she brought out like 5 different styles for me to try on, the ones I ended up buying had the Wrong dust bag, and No heel taps. I called her, and she said that she would mail them out right now. That was in early February and the Postman is STILL running late! No Quality change, so why raise the price for the SAME exact shoe? Luckily for me, I can only wear so many styles, and I hardly wear my shoes unless I am out of town, so I won't be totally tortured by the price height, or will I?????? lol Since he is upping the Classic styles, does this also mean a price up for the Seasonal styles?


----------



## MsCav2

I can say from my first pair back in 2007 until now the quality has declined ! still fabulous and I still continue to buy but I have noticed a difference even like some of the other ladies noticed were being cheated with the new 160 heel height the original was taller . Wow they never sent the heel taps GREAT !!! (sarcasm) My cousin just lost a spike from her Lady Clou's and still no word back from the boutique on what can be done !! I guess the seasonal styles will take a drive as well . 




318Platinum said:


> EXACTLY!!!! I went to the Dallas Boutique for my very first pair of Loubies, but when she brought out like 5 different styles for me to try on, the ones I ended up buying had the Wrong dust bag, and No heel taps. I called her, and she said that she would mail them out right now. That was in early February and the Postman is STILL running late! No Quality change, so why raise the price for the SAME exact shoe? Luckily for me, I can only wear so many styles, and I hardly wear my shoes unless I am out of town, so I won't be totally tortured by the price height, or will I?????? lol Since he is upping the Classic styles, does this also mean a price up for the Seasonal styles?


----------



## chanel*liz

hazeltt said:


> I can't get over the nude/white/black Lady Peep on Saks! I'm so tempted to place the order!


 they are SUPER hot!!!!!


----------



## Hipployta

MsCav2 said:


> Another price increase snuck up lady peep is now 945 was 895 its not that big of a deal but seems like every season is going up up up !!



I just saw that on Saks website...I was like...NO!  Finally they come back...but with a price hike


----------



## hazeltt

318Platinum said:


> WOW!!! That is really HOTT!! I'm tempted too, but I am just not that crazy about Slingbacks!! I hope you get them!





MsCav2 said:


> I want those too the nude/blk/white LP's , tempted to pre-order





chanel*liz said:


> they are SUPER hot!!!!!




They're available at Madison, still at $895!!


----------



## LizzielovesCL

This new price increase on the peeps is horrible!!


----------



## l.a_girl19

I can't wait to see pictures of the neon pink Pigalles! I am dying for a sneak peak at the 2012 collections!


----------



## jamidee

l.a_girl19 said:


> i can't wait to see pictures of the neon pink pigalles! *i am dying for a sneak peak at the 2012 collections!*



ditto!!!!!


----------



## 318Platinum

DO you think Louboutin is doing this price increase every year to be more like Chanel? I have read on TPF that a few SAs of Chanel specifically said that they wanted Chanel to be exclusive to a certain group of people. People with ACTUAL money! What does that mean? If i'm not Tamara Ecclestone, then I can't/shouldn't be able to purchase your product without shelling out hundreds, thousands of dollars for a product that HASN'T IMPROVED in ANY shape or form??? Thoughts? I hope they aren't going down the Chanel Road.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

l.a_girl19 said:


> I can't wait to see pictures of the neon pink Pigalles! I am dying for a sneak peak at the 2012 collections!



Neon pink pigalles?!


----------



## l.a_girl19

jamidee said:


> ditto!!!!!







CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> Neon pink pigalles?!



Yes! Amazing right?


----------



## Minnie

Neon pink piggies!!!!!


----------



## Minnie

I really can't wait to see pics of the daf slings, the neon pink pigalles and a better pic of the spiked Maggies. The spiked Maggies look like they could be quite dangerous.


----------



## Hipployta

The new Madison email came out and patent Lady Peeps are $895...so perhaps the increase is limited to Saks?


----------



## LizzielovesCL

Neon pink piggies!!! Those sound amazing.


----------



## eatcandyfloss

LouboutinHottie said:


> Well I will!  some of the pics are the official CL website pics anyways!! like wtf.



Thanks for posting the pics LH! I was massively too chicken to befriend him on Facebook! Hope it doesn't get him into trouble but then he shouldn't have put them on Facebook in the first place if it wasn't allowed 

Not loving the new styles to be honest. The thought of a pearly fifi got my attention though... especially if it's anything like the gorgy pearly ones in the DIY thread  Anyone got a piccy of these and the gold ringed strass?!


----------



## sofaa

does anyone know if these come in any other colors?

http://www.matchesfashion.com/fcp/p...-louboutin-CL-B-CHASSE-SUEDE-shoes-GREY/54092


----------



## foosy

karwood said:


> None of these pics are on the CL website. Hopefully your five minutes of attention does not cost someone their job.


 
Come on gals, the problem here is *absolutely not LH's or Elise's*. I understand why you would want to blame them: if Maurice cannot post anymore photos - his close friends will lose their "privilege" of knowing ahead of time what is coming out...

*If* there is an NDA with SAs, it is supposed to prevent them from posting pictures ANYWHERE, and prevent them from sharing it with ANYONE until a certain date- no exceptions. However, if there are exceptions, they will be clearly listed, and I do not believe FACEBOOK will ever be one of them....

Further, if someone posts pictures on the internet, whether privacy is turned ON or OFF, those pictures are public, period. 
Was there any agreement that Maurice asked LH or anyone to sign that she will not divulge anything she sees on his facebook page? Of-course not. If Maurice shared it with LH (and a thousand others), then LH is entitled to share it with ANYONE she wants, as LH is not committed to Maurice.

It upsets me to see suddenly this massive support for Maurice, over something he probably should not have done, unless, and there is always an UNLESS...

UNLESS it is a planned leak, like a leak of the new iPhone, etc. A marketing technique to generate discussion and interest, in which case neither LH nor Elise are to blame, as they were the tool that enabled the rest of us to enjoy the new season's shoes.

And please dont tell me you did not enjoy seeing those shoes for the first time!


----------



## laleeza

foosy said:


> Come on gals, the problem here is *absolutely not LH's or Elise's*. I understand why you would want to blame them: if Maurice cannot post anymore photos - his close friends will lose their "privilege" of knowing ahead of time what is coming out...
> 
> *If* there is an NDA with SAs, it is supposed to prevent them from posting pictures ANYWHERE, and prevent them from sharing it with ANYONE until a certain date- no exceptions. However, if there are exceptions, they will be clearly listed, and I do not believe FACEBOOK will ever be one of them....
> 
> Further, if someone posts pictures on the internet, whether privacy is turned ON or OFF, those pictures are public, period.
> Was there any agreement that Maurice asked LH or anyone to sign that she will not divulge anything she sees on his facebook page? Of-course not. If Maurice shared it with LH (and a thousand others), then LH is entitled to share it with ANYONE she wants, as LH is not committed to Maurice.
> 
> It upsets me to see suddenly this massive support for Maurice, over something he probably should not have done, unless, and there is always an UNLESS...
> 
> UNLESS it is a planned leak, like a leak of the new iPhone, etc. A marketing technique to generate discussion and interest, in which case neither LH nor Elise are to blame, as they were the tool that enabled the rest of us to enjoy the new season's shoes.
> 
> And please dont tell me you did not enjoy seeing those shoes for the first time!


----------



## pixiesparkle

eatcandyfloss said:


> Thanks for posting the pics LH! I was massively too chicken to befriend him on Facebook! Hope it doesn't get him into trouble but then he shouldn't have put them on Facebook in the first place if it wasn't allowed
> 
> Not loving the new styles to be honest. The thought of a *pearly fifi *got my attention though... especially if it's anything like the gorgy pearly ones in the DIY thread  Anyone got a piccy of these and the gold ringed strass?!


I'm super excited about the Pearl fifi as well!!! the description Elise gave us sound absolutely amazing!! 

I talked to one of my SAs recently and he said apparently CL soon won't be making strassed shoes like they do now any longer but they will all be strassed with gold rings around the crystals..Is that true? If it is I sure hope the new strass is even more stunning than the current ones b/c I haven't even got my hands on a pair yet :wondering


----------



## chacci1

sofaa said:


> does anyone know if these come in any other colors?
> 
> http://www.matchesfashion.com/fcp/p...-louboutin-CL-B-CHASSE-SUEDE-shoes-GREY/54092



As of right now no. However, if I remember correctly, it may be coming in like a black flannel I believe. I can't remember exactly. I just remember not being too interested bc this Africa suede color was the best combination. I have these ad trust me, they are gorgeous!


----------



## Dessye

Elise499 said:


> First picture of the spring/summer 2012 collection, not something new but here are the N°299 Trash :


----------



## LavenderIce

pixiesparkle said:


> I'm super excited about the Pearl fifi as well!!! the description Elise gave us sound absolutely amazing!!
> 
> I talked to one of my SAs recently and he said apparently CL soon won't be making strassed shoes like they do now any longer but *they will all be strassed with gold rings around the crystals*..Is that true? If it is I sure hope the new strass is even more stunning than the current ones b/c I haven't even got my hands on a pair yet :wondering



Yes, there will be styles with ring strass.  I think you can get a quick glimpse of them next to the book at 2:24 in:

http://am.blogs.cnn.com/2011/10/13/...sits-the-christian-louboutin-shoe-laboratory/


----------



## LouboutinHottie

karwood said:


> None of these pics are on the CL website. Hopefully your five minutes of attention does not cost someone their job.



My five minutes of attention? WOW. FYI the nude Lady Peeps are from the CL website, it's a stock picture.


----------



## LouboutinHottie

foosy said:


> Come on gals, the problem here is *absolutely not LH's or Elise's*. I understand why you would want to blame them: if Maurice cannot post anymore photos - his close friends will lose their "privilege" of knowing ahead of time what is coming out...
> 
> *If* there is an NDA with SAs, it is supposed to prevent them from posting pictures ANYWHERE, and prevent them from sharing it with ANYONE until a certain date- no exceptions. However, if there are exceptions, they will be clearly listed, and I do not believe FACEBOOK will ever be one of them....
> 
> Further, if someone posts pictures on the internet, whether privacy is turned ON or OFF, those pictures are public, period.
> Was there any agreement that Maurice asked LH or anyone to sign that she will not divulge anything she sees on his facebook page? Of-course not. If Maurice shared it with LH (and a thousand others), then LH is entitled to share it with ANYONE she wants, as LH is not committed to Maurice.
> 
> It upsets me to see suddenly this massive support for Maurice, over something he probably should not have done, unless, and there is always an UNLESS...
> 
> UNLESS it is a planned leak, like a leak of the new iPhone, etc. A marketing technique to generate discussion and interest, in which case neither LH nor Elise are to blame, as they were the tool that enabled the rest of us to enjoy the new season's shoes.
> 
> And please dont tell me you did not enjoy seeing those shoes for the first time!



Thank you Foosy. He posted it on a *public website* and apparently I'm the one to blame here? I'm sure these pics are on the internet already.


----------



## LouboutinHottie

eatcandyfloss said:


> Thanks for posting the pics LH! I was massively too chicken to befriend him on Facebook! Hope it doesn't get him into trouble but then he shouldn't have put them on Facebook in the first place if it wasn't allowed
> 
> Not loving the new styles to be honest. The thought of a pearly fifi got my attention though... especially if it's anything like the gorgy pearly ones in the DIY thread  Anyone got a piccy of these and the gold ringed strass?!



I LOOOVEE the new barbie/neon pink  I'd finally have a chance for something at least close, to my UHG.


----------



## AEGIS

foosy said:


> Come on gals, the problem here is *absolutely not LH's or Elise's*. I understand why you would want to blame them: if Maurice cannot post anymore photos - *his close friends will lose their "privilege" of knowing ahead of time what is coming out...*
> 
> *If* there is an NDA with SAs, it is supposed to prevent them from posting pictures ANYWHERE, and prevent them from sharing it with ANYONE until a certain date- no exceptions. However, if there are exceptions, they will be clearly listed, and I do not believe FACEBOOK will ever be one of them....
> 
> Further, if someone posts pictures on the internet, whether privacy is turned ON or OFF, those pictures are public, period.
> Was there any agreement that Maurice asked LH or anyone to sign that she will not divulge anything she sees on his facebook page? Of-course not. If Maurice shared it with LH (and a thousand others), then LH is entitled to share it with ANYONE she wants, as LH is not committed to Maurice.
> 
> It upsets me to see suddenly this massive support for Maurice, over something he probably should not have done, unless, and there is always an UNLESS...
> 
> UNLESS it is a planned leak, like a leak of the new iPhone, etc. A marketing technique to generate discussion and interest, in which case neither LH nor Elise are to blame, as they were the tool that enabled the rest of us to enjoy the new season's shoes.
> 
> And please dont tell me you did not enjoy seeing those shoes for the first time!





does he even have close friends on that fb profile? the man accepts everyone as his freaking friend.  that is probably his business fb page. there is no vetting process so all of this "he might get fired" is nonsensical.  TPF would not get him fired, FB would. point.blank.period. at the end of the day--he is trying to SELL SHOES.  he likely does not care too much HOW someone finds out that he has the shoes.  simply that they know HE has them and can buy them from HIM.

if he sent them to you in a personal email--then yes--I would think there was an expectation of privacy and they should not be posted unless explicitly stated by him. i didn't think the pics needed to be posted bc he accepts everyone as his friend w/in 5 seconds. but to put on a superman cape for Maurice?....puhleeze.


----------



## LouboutinHottie

AEGIS said:


> does he even have close friends on that fb profile? the man accepts everyone as his freaking friend.  that is probably his business fb page. there is no vetting process so all of this "he might get fired" is nonsensical.  TPF would not get him fired, FB would. point.blank.period. at the end of the day--he is trying to SELL SHOES.  he likely does not care too much HOW someone finds out that he has the shoes.  simply that they know HE has them and can buy them from HIM.
> 
> if he sent them to you in a personal email--then yes--I would think there was an expectation of privacy and they should not be posted unless explicitly stated by him. i didn't think the pics needed to be posted bc he accepts everyone as his friend w/in 5 seconds. but to put on a superman cape for Maurice?....puhleeze.


----------



## loubieloo

I just came across this blog and if you scroll down past all the celeb wearings, there are lots of SS12 collections which show CL's I've never seen before 

I hope it's ok to post this link:

www.passionlouboutin.blogspot.com


----------



## jenayb

AEGIS said:


> does he even have close friends on that fb profile? the man accepts everyone as his freaking friend.  that is probably his business fb page. there is no vetting process so all of this "he might get fired" is nonsensical.  TPF would not get him fired, FB would. point.blank.period. at the end of the day--he is trying to SELL SHOES.  he likely does not care too much HOW someone finds out that he has the shoes.  simply that they know HE has them and can buy them from HIM.
> 
> if he sent them to you in a personal email--then yes--I would think there was an expectation of privacy and they should not be posted unless explicitly stated by him. i didn't think the pics needed to be posted bc he accepts everyone as his friend w/in 5 seconds. but to put on a superman cape for Maurice?....puhleeze.





It's a very well known fact that Maurice has been asked numerous times, and actually reprimanded by Nordstrom for doing such, to not post sensitive pictures and information; however, it's obvious he has continued. For that reason, he is posting at his own risk. 

It's one thing to email a loyal client pictures of upcoming arrivals with the request to please not post. It's another to post pics on a Facebook account which he uses to openly befriend strangers and to share information. If he did not want pics leaked, then he should have shared privately.


----------



## AEGIS

jenaywins said:


> It's a very well known fact that Maurice has been asked numerous times, and actually reprimanded by Nordstrom for doing such, to not post sensitive pictures and information; however, it's obvious he has continued. For that reason, *he is posting at his own risk. *
> 
> It's one thing to email a loyal client pictures of upcoming arrivals with the request to please not post. *It's another to post pics on a Facebook account which he uses to openly befriend strangers and to share information.* If he did not want pics leaked, then he should have shared privately.




exactly J'enay.  IA w/everything you just said.


----------



## LouboutinHottie

*Kar* my _"five minutes of attention"_ was to be helpful and post them for everyone. You've got it skewed, you don't know me or even talk to me on the forum and for you to think that I'm just an attention seeker?   I've never done anything to you... :cry: I'm sorry.


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

loubieloo said:


> I just came across this blog and if you scroll down past all the celeb wearings, there are lots of SS12 collections which show CL's I've never seen before
> 
> I hope it's ok to post this link:
> 
> http://www.passionlouboutin.blogspot.com



some of those models have terrifying feet...


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

LavenderIce said:


> Yes, there will be styles with ring strass.  I think you can get a quick glimpse of them next to the book at 2:24 in:
> 
> http://am.blogs.cnn.com/2011/10/13/...sits-the-christian-louboutin-shoe-laboratory/



it looks more like small like gold balls than sparkly strass... maybe i'm not seeing it right?


----------



## jamidee

I'm ready for this "to post or not to post pics" madness convo to stop.. just saying. 

BACK TO THE NEW STYLES!! Neon Piggies. ready set. convo!


----------



## Elise499

foosy said:


> Come on gals, the problem here is *absolutely not LH's or Elise's*. I understand why you would want to blame them: if Maurice cannot post anymore photos - his close friends will lose their "privilege" of knowing ahead of time what is coming out...
> 
> *If* there is an NDA with SAs, it is supposed to prevent them from posting pictures ANYWHERE, and prevent them from sharing it with ANYONE until a certain date- no exceptions. However, if there are exceptions, they will be clearly listed, and I do not believe FACEBOOK will ever be one of them....
> 
> Further, if someone posts pictures on the internet, whether privacy is turned ON or OFF, those pictures are public, period.
> Was there any agreement that Maurice asked LH or anyone to sign that she will not divulge anything she sees on his facebook page? Of-course not. If Maurice shared it with LH (and a thousand others), then LH is entitled to share it with ANYONE she wants, as LH is not committed to Maurice.
> 
> It upsets me to see suddenly this massive support for Maurice, over something he probably should not have done, unless, and there is always an UNLESS...
> 
> UNLESS it is a planned leak, like a leak of the new iPhone, etc. A marketing technique to generate discussion and interest, in which case neither LH nor Elise are to blame, as they were the tool that enabled the rest of us to enjoy the new season's shoes.
> 
> And please dont tell me you did not enjoy seeing those shoes for the first time!



I haven't followed the whole discussion, I just want to say that I always ask the Louboutin office before posting any pictures of new collections. I saw Maurice's pictures but I just looked at them, I didn't posted them. However I do agree with everything you said, he should not accept all invitations on facebook.


----------



## carlinha

AEGIS said:


> does he even have close friends on that fb profile? the man accepts everyone as his freaking friend.  that is probably his business fb page. there is no vetting process so all of this "he might get fired" is nonsensical.  TPF would not get him fired, FB would. point.blank.period. at the end of the day--he is trying to SELL SHOES.  he likely does not care too much HOW someone finds out that he has the shoes.  simply that they know HE has them and can buy them from HIM.
> 
> if he sent them to you in a personal email--then yes--I would think there was an expectation of privacy and they should not be posted unless explicitly stated by him. i didn't think the pics needed to be posted bc he accepts everyone as his friend w/in 5 seconds. *but to put on a superman cape for Maurice?....puhleeze.*



although i agree with your point here that in the end, it is Maurice's fault for originally posting the pics on his public FB page, i think there is a much nicer way to say this.

nobody is putting on a superman cape for Maurice.

i think the point to be made is that CAUTION SHOULD BE EXERCISED when doing anything.  THINK before you do.

your action in one second could change the course of someone's life or the future.  

perhaps dept. store SAs are not under the scrutiny and watchful eye as the boutique SAs are, but ALL of the boutique SAs have been told not to share photos with their customers.  those of us who have been Louboutin collectors for years can certainly attest to the difference in how it used to be - before, our SAs did not think twice to share next season photos with us.  Now, it's like pulling teeth and if you are lucky enough to be shown these photos, it's understood that you do not share them with anyone else.

Have you ever thought to wonder why this is such a big deal - sharing next season photos?  Well, I have and so let me share with you what my SA has told me:
in the Louboutin team, there's the publicity dept, and then the fraud dept.  it's a fine balance between these two.  The big reason they do not want pics of next season leaked out so early is to prevent the counterfeiters from having knowledge of the new styles so early on, because if they do, the counterfeiters will end up releasing fake shoes in the new styles AT THE SAME TIME as the real ones will come out.  and nobody wants this happening.

but as i said, it is a balance because they want SOME publicity and do want some info/photos leaked out to bring on the excitement and anticipation for the following season.  elise i know for a fact because of her blog has clearance from the publicity team to release this information.

anyway, just food for thought.  just think that by leaking out pics and posting them on a public forum, you have inadvertently supported the counterfeit market.  maurice, louboutinhottie, and whomever else... 

you never know who's lurking on here taking notes...


----------



## sobe2009

carlinha said:


> although i agree with your point here that in the end, it is Maurice's fault for originally posting the pics on his public FB page, i think there is a much nicer way to say this.
> 
> nobody is putting on a superman cape for Maurice.
> 
> i think the point to be made is that CAUTION SHOULD BE EXERCISED when doing anything.  THINK before you do.
> 
> your action in one second could change the course of someone's life or the future.
> 
> perhaps dept. store SAs are not under the scrutiny and watchful eye as the boutique SAs are, but ALL of the boutique SAs have been told not to share photos with their customers.  those of us who have been Louboutin collectors for years can certainly attest to the difference in how it used to be - before, our SAs did not think twice to share next season photos with us.  Now, it's like pulling teeth and if you are lucky enough to be shown these photos, it's understood that you do not share them with anyone else.
> 
> Have you ever thought to wonder why this is such a big deal - sharing next season photos?  Well, I have and so let me share with you what my SA has told me:
> in the Louboutin team, there's the publicity dept, and then the fraud dept.  it's a fine balance between these two.  The big reason they do not want pics of next season leaked out so early is to prevent the counterfeiters from having knowledge of the new styles so early on, because if they do, the counterfeiters will end up releasing fake shoes in the new styles AT THE SAME TIME as the real ones will come out.  and nobody wants this happening.
> 
> but as i said, it is a balance because they want SOME publicity and do want some info/photos leaked out to bring on the excitement and anticipation for the following season.  elise i know for a fact because of her blog has clearance from the publicity team to release this information.
> 
> anyway, just food for thought.  just think that by leaking out pics and posting them on a public forum, you have inadvertently supported the counterfeit market.  maurice, louboutinhottie, and whomever else...
> 
> you never know who's lurking on here taking notes...


----------



## regeens

What *Carlinha* said!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

AEGIS said:


> does he even have close friends on that fb profile? the man accepts everyone as his freaking friend.  that is probably his business fb page. there is no vetting process so all of this "he might get fired" is nonsensical.  TPF would not get him fired, FB would. point.blank.period. at the end of the day--he is trying to SELL SHOES.  he likely does not care too much HOW someone finds out that he has the shoes.  simply that they know HE has them and can buy them from HIM.
> 
> if he sent them to you in a personal email--then yes--I would think there was an expectation of privacy and they should not be posted unless explicitly stated by him. i didn't think the pics needed to be posted bc he accepts everyone as his friend w/in 5 seconds. but to put on a superman cape for Maurice?....puhleeze.





jenaywins said:


> It's a very well known fact that Maurice has been asked numerous times, and actually reprimanded by Nordstrom for doing such, to not post sensitive pictures and information; however, it's obvious he has continued. For that reason, he is posting at his own risk.
> 
> It's one thing to email a loyal client pictures of upcoming arrivals with the request to please not post. It's another to post pics on a Facebook account which he uses to openly befriend strangers and to share information. If he did not want pics leaked, then he should have shared privately.



Agree with both of you lovely ladies


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

LouboutinHottie said:


> Thank you Foosy. He posted it on a *public website* and apparently I'm the one to blame here? I'm sure these pics are on the internet already.





LouboutinHottie said:


> *Kar* my _"five minutes of attention"_ was to be helpful and post them for everyone. You've got it skewed, you don't know me or even talk to me on the forum and for you to think that I'm just an attention seeker?   I've never done anything to you... :cry: I'm sorry.



You're not to blame. IMO you did nothing wrong


----------



## LouboutinHottie

CEC.LV4eva said:


> You're not to blame. IMO you did nothing wrong



thanks


----------



## Shainerocks

carlinha said:


> although i agree with your point here that in the end, it is Maurice's fault for originally posting the pics on his public FB page, i think there is a much nicer way to say this.
> 
> nobody is putting on a superman cape for Maurice.
> 
> i think the point to be made is that CAUTION SHOULD BE EXERCISED when doing anything.  THINK before you do.
> 
> your action in one second could change the course of someone's life or the future.
> 
> perhaps dept. store SAs are not under the scrutiny and watchful eye as the boutique SAs are, but ALL of the boutique SAs have been told not to share photos with their customers.  those of us who have been Louboutin collectors for years can certainly attest to the difference in how it used to be - before, our SAs did not think twice to share next season photos with us.  Now, it's like pulling teeth and if you are lucky enough to be shown these photos, it's understood that you do not share them with anyone else.
> 
> Have you ever thought to wonder why this is such a big deal - sharing next season photos?  Well, I have and so let me share with you what my SA has told me:
> in the Louboutin team, there's the publicity dept, and then the fraud dept.  it's a fine balance between these two.  The big reason they do not want pics of next season leaked out so early is to prevent the counterfeiters from having knowledge of the new styles so early on, because if they do, the counterfeiters will end up releasing fake shoes in the new styles AT THE SAME TIME as the real ones will come out.  and nobody wants this happening.
> 
> but as i said, it is a balance because they want SOME publicity and do want some info/photos leaked out to bring on the excitement and anticipation for the following season.  elise i know for a fact because of her blog has clearance from the publicity team to release this information.
> 
> anyway, just food for thought.  just think that by leaking out pics and posting them on a public forum, you have inadvertently supported the counterfeit market.  maurice, louboutinhottie, and whomever else...
> 
> you never know who's lurking on here taking notes...


 ^^^ I agree with* C*.


----------



## laleeza

Oh for pity's sake. At the end if the day - Maurice is a grown man responsible for his actions on the Internet, we are not the Internet police, and LH is a very young lady - cut her some slack and let's move on with more CL talk.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

I just want to add that it's honestly no one's fault and Maurice is not to blame either.

SAs take pictures to share them with their potential customers. Whilst they're not supposed to do so, it's often times NOT their fault either. I believe many of the customers are at fault which is the ultimate and underlying reason for why the SAs take pix in the first place (and I know a lot of people have done this...). Taking pictures and sharing them via email was never an issue a decade ago, it was only because customers have started to DEMAND for them with the advent of the internet that the SAs have begun to do so. For customers who live in a different city or who work and can't come to the boutique or for whatever reason, the SAs did US a favor by making stock visible and convenient for us to purchase.

Coming from a family who's done retail business, I understand the pressure on SAs. This is why I have NEVER asked for any inventory pix or future styles to be sent to me via the web because it places the SAs in a difficult situation (although some may not realize this fact). I truly believe that if there are one or two pairs of shoes that you're interested in purchasing, then it's okay to ask for additional pictures, however asking for other stock pix that are unrelated to your current purchase is just asking for too much. If the SAs send you pix of the current or future inventory via email, that's a different story than compared to customers explicitly asking for them. 

Personally, I'm very much against the idea of luxury shopping over the internet/email (and I even hesitate to have to place a phone call for a purchase). Luxury shopping was NOT meant to be done online! It's about the boutique experience and personalized service. Thus I want to add to what* Carlinha* said:
"in the Louboutin team, there's the publicity dept, and then the fraud dept. it's a fine balance between these two. The big reason they do not want pics of next season leaked out so early is to prevent the counterfeiters from having knowledge of the new styles so early on, because if they do, the counterfeiters will end up releasing fake shoes in the new styles AT THE SAME TIME as the real ones will come out. and nobody wants this happening."

It's not just a simple idea of going against the counterfeiting market as what most SAs or companys would want us consumers to believe. Anybody who's into buying luxury goods will not buy fakes, and those who want to appear "rich" or for whatever other ill reason will always continue to buy them. It's pretty obvious there's a difference in the two types of buyers' attitudes which will never change. Thus the company is not at all at risk for losing immediate sales.

However, the only and true reason why companies want to keep their stock or prototype photos is because of the fundamental reasonings to maintain exclusivity. There's a lot of research that shows the only way a luxury brand is able to survive in the longterm is to give a sense of exclusivity to its customers. The leak of photos out into the consumer world definitely encourages the counterfeit market to produce fakes, which will ultimately dilute a brand's reputation as being available to the mass. This is what kills a luxury brand and since CL is still nonetheless a young brand, it can go up easily and fall back down just as hard. Only time can maintain the image of this brand in the luxury world.

Thus in summary, (1) our role as customers is to stop asking for pictures or other favors to be done for us by our SAs; (2) SAs themselves should understand the importance of confidentiality and the breach of this could result in major disasters in their own employment as well as the image of their company or of that brand; and (3) the solution to everything is simply, go shop in person and if you want to see future stock, go check out the look-book in person please! I'm not giving anyone orders, just some suggestions...


----------



## chanel*liz

laleeza said:


> Oh for pity's sake. At the end if the day - Maurice is a grown man responsible for his actions on the Internet, we are not the Internet police, and LH is a very young lady - cut her some slack and let's move on with more CL talk.


 
ITA


----------



## foosy

carlinha said:


> although i agree with your point here that in the end, it is Maurice's fault for originally posting the pics on his public FB page, i think there is a much nicer way to say this.
> nobody is putting on a superman cape for Maurice.
> i think the point to be made is that CAUTION SHOULD BE EXERCISED when doing anything. THINK before you do.
> your action in one second could change the course of someone's life or the future.
> perhaps dept. store SAs are not under the scrutiny and watchful eye as the boutique SAs are, but ALL of the boutique SAs have been told not to share photos with their customers. those of us who have been Louboutin collectors for years can certainly attest to the difference in how it used to be - before, our SAs did not think twice to share next season photos with us. Now, it's like pulling teeth and if you are lucky enough to be shown these photos, it's understood that you do not share them with anyone else.
> Have you ever thought to wonder why this is such a big deal - sharing next season photos? Well, I have and so let me share with you what my SA has told me:
> in the Louboutin team, there's the publicity dept, and then the fraud dept. it's a fine balance between these two. The big reason they do not want pics of next season leaked out so early is to prevent the counterfeiters from having knowledge of the new styles so early on, because if they do, the counterfeiters will end up releasing fake shoes in the new styles AT THE SAME TIME as the real ones will come out. and nobody wants this happening.
> but as i said, it is a balance because they want SOME publicity and do want some info/photos leaked out to bring on the excitement and anticipation for the following season. elise i know for a fact because of her blog has clearance from the publicity team to release this information.
> anyway, just food for thought. just think that by leaking out pics and posting them on a public forum, you have inadvertently supported the counterfeit market. maurice, louboutinhottie, and whomever else...
> you never know who's lurking on here taking notes...


I actually *TOTALLY DISAGREE*. And Carlinha- this is nothing personal- I do like all the rest of postings. It is just this notion that you think that it is OUR responsibility to safeguard the SAs -is plain wrong.
It is absolutely not OUR responsibility! If they advertise publicly, then they shared it. If it was important for them to keep it a secret, then they should follow procedures. If they don't, let them be fired- it is THEIR problem.

Why am I getting the sense that this is about something else? Could it be that those that receive the "advanced information" want to make sure to "not share the knowledge", so they get an advantage in purchasing pairs, before stock runs out? Hmmm..

I really do not buy the SA story of the counterfeits. It is a known fact that counterfeiters actually HELP spread styles. A company like CL is not really worried that YOU will buy counterfeits. Judging by multiple other threads here in this forum, 99.999% of members here get appalled and disgusted at the thought of buying, let alone wearing counterfeits. So if the new styles are copied, it means the style gets "more attention"- which is good for everyone as the counterfeiters are going after a different market.

This is a public forum, and people are entitled to their opinions. There was NOTHING I saw that may warrant a sentence such as:
"_your action in one second could change the course of someone's life or the future. _"
Please, lets keep proper proportions


----------



## LouboutinHottie

carlinha said:


> although i agree with your point here that in the end, it is Maurice's fault for originally posting the pics on his public FB page, i think there is a much nicer way to say this.
> 
> nobody is putting on a superman cape for Maurice.
> 
> i think the point to be made is that CAUTION SHOULD BE EXERCISED when doing anything.  THINK before you do.
> 
> your action in one second could change the course of someone's life or the future.
> 
> perhaps dept. store SAs are not under the scrutiny and watchful eye as the boutique SAs are, but ALL of the boutique SAs have been told not to share photos with their customers.  those of us who have been Louboutin collectors for years can certainly attest to the difference in how it used to be - before, our SAs did not think twice to share next season photos with us.  Now, it's like pulling teeth and if you are lucky enough to be shown these photos, it's understood that you do not share them with anyone else.
> 
> Have you ever thought to wonder why this is such a big deal - sharing next season photos?  Well, I have and so let me share with you what my SA has told me:
> in the Louboutin team, there's the publicity dept, and then the fraud dept.  it's a fine balance between these two.  The big reason they do not want pics of next season leaked out so early is to prevent the counterfeiters from having knowledge of the new styles so early on, because if they do, the counterfeiters will end up releasing fake shoes in the new styles AT THE SAME TIME as the real ones will come out.  and nobody wants this happening.
> 
> but as i said, it is a balance because they want SOME publicity and do want some info/photos leaked out to bring on the excitement and anticipation for the following season.  elise i know for a fact because of her blog has clearance from the publicity team to release this information.
> 
> anyway, just food for thought.  just think that by leaking out pics and posting them on a public forum,* you have inadvertently supported the counterfeit market.  maurice, louboutinhottie, and whomever else... *
> 
> you never know who's lurking on here taking notes...



 I support the counterfeit market? ok then.


----------



## carlinha

foosy said:


> I actually *TOTALLY DISAGREE*. And Carlinha- this is nothing personal- I do like all the rest of postings. It is just this notion that you think that it is OUR responsibility to safeguard the SAs -is plain wrong.
> It is absolutely not OUR responsibility! *If they advertise publicly, then they shared it. If it was important for them to keep it a secret, then they should follow procedures. If they don't, let them be fired- it is THEIR problem.*



yes you're entitled to your opinion as i am to mine.

like i said in my first sentence, ultimately it is Maurice's own fault for posting the photos on his FB page.



foosy said:


> *Why am I getting the sense that this is about something else? Could it be that those that receive the "advanced information" want to make sure to "not share the knowledge", so they get an advantage in purchasing pairs, before stock runs out? Hmmm&#8230;..*



as for your second point, not sure why you'd feel that?  as long as you have the money, i don't see why you can't purchase the shoes that you want, especially as they are more easily available now than they used to be.

i actually think Maurice's "advance information" did more to dissuade people from the future styles than anything (have you read what people have said about the styles?  they HATE them based on his photos)  



foosy said:


> I *really do not buy the SA story of the counterfeits.* It is a known fact that counterfeiters actually HELP spread styles. A company like CL is not really worried that YOU will buy counterfeits. Judging by multiple other threads here in this forum, 99.999% of members here get appalled and disgusted at the thought of buying, let alone wearing counterfeits. *So if the new styles are copied, it means the style gets "more attention"- which is good for everyone as the counterfeiters are going after a different market.*



you do not have to believe what i'm saying about counterfeit items, but i'm just passing along what was told to me as an explanation of why they do not want photos of the new season leaked out into the public.  

of course they're not worried that *"I" *would buy counterfeit items, i think they have bigger concerns than that.  i don't know how anyone else on here feels, but i absolutely detest counterfeit items and so if you think that's a good way of spreading the brand and making it more popular, then you're entitled to that opinion.  but i for one DO NOT like that kind of publicity.  louboutin does not need any more publicity than it gets.  



foosy said:


> This is a public forum, and people are entitled to their opinions. There was NOTHING I saw that may warrant a sentence such as:
> "_your action in one second could change the course of someone's life or the future. _"
> Please, let&#8217;s keep proper proportions&#8230;



and if you don't agree with my statement, let me give you a concrete example:  
last season someone on here posted pics of FW11 styles that were sent to her by someone at the LV boutique.  i don't know if she was explicitly told not to post the photos on a public forum, but she did.  now, try asking LV boutique for photos of next season and see if they'll send it to you.  and then tell me how the action of that one person didn't change the future for everyone else?


----------



## carlinha

LouboutinHottie said:


> I support the counterfeit market? ok then.



you missed the word *INADVERTENT*, so don't misquote me please

*in·ad·vert·ent&#8194; &#8194;[in-uhd-vur-tnt] 
1. unintentional*
2. not attentive; heedless


----------



## Emma4790

This is such a ridiculous and negative conversation. Every time this thread gets bumped I think its about shoe gossip and you can imagine my disappointment when I read all this petty squabbling.  Who cares!?
 Everyone here jumped at the chance to see the shoes on fb, they were re-posted -  that is how photos spread across the net and it would have happened reguardless.
Lets not single people out and blame people -  its plain mean. I will be reposting them on my blog when I get a chance -  will I be supporting counterfeit too!? Ridiculous. (sorry *Carlinha* that was not a snide comment towards what you were saying I'm just pi**ed* that this has even come up) 

I hate these so called "special" relationships some women here have with SAs -  just because someone drops a lot of commission in an SAs lap every season why should they get to see the  new styles before me!? Because I don't purchase a pair every week I'm not in the gang! 

I don't understand why this conversation began. This forum is supposed to be about women supporting each other not supporting idiotic SAs who post stuff online -  since he's got questioned about it before (apparently) he obviously doesn't care so why are we fighting over it! Stupid! :weird:


----------



## LouboutinHottie

carlinha said:


> you missed the word *INADVERTENT*, so don't misquote me please
> 
> *in·ad·vert·ent&#8194; &#8194;[in-uhd-vur-tnt]
> 1. unintentional*
> 2. not attentive; heedless



Ok. chill.


----------



## LouboutinHottie

Emma4790 said:


> This is such a ridiculous and negative conversation. Every time this thread gets bumped I think its about shoe gossip and you can imagine my disappointment when I read all this petty squabbling.  Who cares!?
> Everyone here jumped at the chance to see the shoes on fb, they were re-posted -  that is how photos spread across the net and it would have happened reguardless.
> Lets not single people out and blame people -  its plain mean. I will be reposting them on my blog when I get a chance -  will I be supporting counterfeit too!? Ridiculous. (sorry *Carlinha* that was not a snide comment towards what you were saying I'm just pi**ed* that this has even come up)
> 
> I hate these so called "special" relationships some women here have with SAs -  just because someone drops a lot of commission in an SAs lap every season why should they get to see the  new styles before me!? Because I don't purchase a pair every week I'm not in the gang!
> 
> I don't understand why this conversation began. This forum is supposed to be about women supporting each other not supporting idiotic SAs who post stuff online -  since he's got questioned about it before (apparently) he obviously doesn't care so why are we fighting over it! Stupid! :weird:



Exactly! I posted it, so that everyone could drool over the new shoes, but guess what? I'm getting brutally beaten for TRYING to be nice. SMH.


----------



## chanel*liz

so.. anyways..


----------



## rdgldy




----------



## foosy

carlinha said:


> yes you're entitled to your opinion as i am to mine.
> 
> like i said in my first sentence, ultimately it is Maurice's own fault for posting the photos on his FB page.
> 
> 
> 
> as for your second point, not sure why you'd feel that?  as long as you have the money, i don't see why you can't purchase the shoes that you want, especially as they are more easily available now than they used to be.
> 
> i actually think Maurice's "advance information" did more to dissuade people from the future styles than anything (have you read what people have said about the styles?  they HATE them based on his photos)
> 
> 
> 
> you do not have to believe what i'm saying about counterfeit items, but i'm just passing along what was told to me as an explanation of why they do not want photos of the new season leaked out into the public.
> 
> of course they're not worried that *"I" *would buy counterfeit items, i think they have bigger concerns than that.  i don't know how anyone else on here feels, but i absolutely detest counterfeit items and so if you think that's a good way of spreading the brand and making it more popular, then you're entitled to that opinion.  but i for one DO NOT like that kind of publicity.  louboutin does not need any more publicity than it gets.
> 
> 
> 
> and if you don't agree with my statement, let me give you a concrete example:
> last season someone on here posted pics of FW11 styles that were sent to her by someone at the LV boutique.  i don't know if she was explicitly told not to post the photos on a public forum, but she did.  now, try asking LV boutique for photos of next season and see if they'll send it to you.  and then tell me how the action of that one person didn't change the future for everyone else?


 
 Carlinha- I actually like debating, it makes people think. You definitely are entitled to your opinion. 

The subject at hand is actually very interesting. But I think that we are missing the main point: which is, *IMHO*, that there absolutely is a problem here, but  *it is not a problem created by a member of this forum.*

The problem is that Maurice is engaged in unfair trading. Him posting the pics will not impact counterfeiters. The real problem is that he is stealing customers. The reason any product, not just shoes, has to be advertised at the same time, is to give the public a fair chance to buy the product anywhere it will be sold. 

Look for yourself: people here said they will switch to Maurice. Why? because they want to pre-order. Think what this does to the other stores? to Nordstroms, etc. It shifts buying to one place. Maurice is gaining an unfair advantage and increasing his sales, on account of other stores reducing theirs. 

I understand why it is good for Maurice. Let me tell you why it is bad for others, and for CL: if the trend continues for a long time, certain stores can't sustain sales (as their clientele has moved), and then they can't carry a product anymore. I have seen this happen.

This will also be bad for CL if certain stores do not carry the brand or reduce their inventory as you would have a smaller distribution footprint (pun intended), reducing the capability of some people that do not mail-order to buy this brand locally, hence reducing CL's overall sales.

Regarding your sentence: "_so if you think that's a good way of spreading the brand and making it more popular, then you're entitled to that opinion._" -*That was not my opinion- it was a fact*. I do not think it is a good way of spreading styles, but it is a fact that this is what happens: market forces that neither you or I can control.

Oh, and by the way - the *people hating the styles* argument - is way premature. Just count how many people here hated the Daffs the first time that they popped. I think EVERYONE thought they were exaggerated. And now? It is one of the most popular shoes....

I BTW, didn't hate the new styles. I think the peep Daffs are going to be the next big thing. Mark my words...


----------



## jamidee

If anyone cares or there is anyone left on this thread besides those arguing incessantly, I'm over this. Let's play nice, agree to disagree, and pick on those our own "size." People's ideas of right and wrong are different and it's not our job to push our views on someone else. So, let the reprimanding cease and CL talk begin!


I want to talk about those sex pigalles. They are peaking my naughty naughty interest.


----------



## carlinha

foosy said:


> Carlinha- I actually like debating, it makes people think. You definitely are entitled to your opinion.
> 
> The subject at hand is actually very interesting. But I think that we are missing the main point: which is, *IMHO*, that there absolutely is a problem here, but  *it is not a problem created by a member of this forum.*
> 
> The problem is that Maurice is engaged in unfair trading. Him posting the pics will not impact counterfeiters. The real problem is that he is stealing customers. The reason any product, not just shoes, has to be advertised at the same time, is to give the public a fair chance to buy the product anywhere it will be sold.
> 
> Look for yourself: people here said they will switch to Maurice. Why? because they want to pre-order. Think what this does to the other stores? to Nordstroms, etc. It shifts buying to one place. Maurice is gaining an unfair advantage and increasing his sales, on account of other stores reducing theirs.
> 
> I understand why it is good for Maurice. Let me tell you why it is bad for others, and for CL: if the trend continues for a long time, certain stores can't sustain sales (as their clientele has moved), and then they can't carry a product anymore. I have seen this happen.
> 
> This will also be bad for CL if certain stores do not carry the brand or reduce their inventory as you would have a smaller distribution footprint (pun intended), reducing the capability of some people that do not mail-order to buy this brand locally, hence reducing CL's overall sales.
> 
> Regarding your sentence: "_so if you think that's a good way of spreading the brand and making it more popular, then you're entitled to that opinion._" -That was not my opinion- it was a fact. I do not think it is a good way of spreading styles, but it is a fact that this is what happens: market forces that neither you or I can control.
> 
> Oh, and by the way - the _people hating the styles_argument - is way premature. Just count how many people here hated the Daffs the first time that they popped. I think EVERYONE thought they were exaggerated. And now? It is one of the most popular shoes....
> 
> *I BTW, didn't hate the new styles. I think the peep Daffs are going to be the next big thing. Mark my words...*



completely agree with you on this *foosy*!
- i never said the problem was caused by a member of this forum
- and i totally LOVE LOVE LOVE the Highness (peeptoe Daffs), so you and me both will be on line for that shoe!


----------



## RedBottomLover

jamidee said:


> If anyone cares or there is anyone left on this thread besides those arguing incessantly, I'm over this. Let's play nice, agree to disagree, and pick on those our own "size." People's ideas of right and wrong are different and it's not our job to push our views on someone else. So, let the reprimanding cease and CL talk begin!
> 
> 
> I want to talk about those sex pigalles. They are peaking my naughty naughty interest.


Agreed!

I'm usually not into the pointed toe styles but the Metal Nodo is definitely on my radar. I can't wait to see pictures of it. But I've already been added to the waitlist in case they totally rock my socks so I won't miss out on them.


----------



## jamidee

RedBottomLover said:


> Agreed!
> 
> I'm usually not into the pointed toe styles but the Metal Nodo is definitely on my radar. I can't wait to see pictures of it. But I've already been added to the waitlist in case they totally rock my socks so I won't miss out on them.



Yea, I can't wait to see pics of those either. Although with that price, I'm hoping I hate them!


----------



## RedBottomLover

jamidee said:


> Yea, I can't wait to see pics of those either. Although with that price, I'm hoping I hate them!



Uh-oh!! How much are they?


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

Can someone please address what I posted 3 pages ago (but only 4 hours ago)? About the new type of strass in that CNN video that has some sort of gold ring around it; it appears to just look like little gold balls? has anyone actually seen them yet? i am starting to get concerned i might not like the look of the strass if all of them will have gold rings


----------



## jamidee

LamborghiniGirl said:


> Can someone please address what I posted 3 pages ago (but only 4 hours ago)? About the new type of strass in that CNN video that has some sort of gold ring around it; it appears to just look like little gold balls? has anyone actually seen them yet? i am starting to get concerned i might not like the look of the strass if all of them will have gold rings



Is there a picture I missed? I haven't seen them. BUT REALLY WANT TO!


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

RedBottomLover said:


> Agreed!
> 
> I'm usually not into the pointed toe styles but the Metal Nodo is definitely on my radar. I can't wait to see pictures of it. But I've already been added to the waitlist in case they totally rock my socks so I won't miss out on them.



if the new Spring/Summer styles haven't been announced yet, how did you know about it/how did you find a way to get on the waitlist for it?! so intrigued!


----------



## jamidee

RedBottomLover said:


> Uh-oh!! How much are they?



2439, I believe? or something very close to that. Give or take 100.00


----------



## carlinha

LamborghiniGirl said:


> Can someone please address what I posted 3 pages ago (but only 4 hours ago)? About the new type of strass in that CNN video that has some sort of gold ring around it; it appears to just look like little gold balls? has anyone actually seen them yet? i am starting to get concerned i might not like the look of the strass if all of them will have gold rings



not all of them will have the gold rings *lamborghini*!  there will still be the regular strass, a beautiful blue/green will be coming for SS12


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

carlinha said:


> not all of them will have the gold rings *lamborghini*!  there will still be the regular strass, a beautiful blue/green will be coming for SS12



ok seriously spill... i need to know more! i can't believe you ladies have been withholding strass info from me  PM me if that's easier.


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

jamidee said:


> Is there a picture I missed? I haven't seen them. BUT REALLY WANT TO!



it was a video, posted several pages back linked from CNN! in the video, it just looks like a shoe with gold balls on it (small studded ones) and didn't really sparkle


----------



## carlinha

LamborghiniGirl said:


> ok seriously spill... i need to know more! i can't believe you ladies have been withholding strass info from me  PM me if that's easier.



that's all i know unfortunately, no pics yet!


----------



## laleeza

Emma4790 said:


> This is such a ridiculous and negative conversation. *Every time this thread gets bumped I think its about shoe gossip* and you can imagine my disappointment when I read all this petty squabbling.  Who cares!?
> Everyone here jumped at the chance to see the shoes on fb, they were re-posted -  that is how photos spread across the net and it would have happened reguardless.
> Lets not single people out and blame people -  its plain mean. I will be reposting them on my blog when I get a chance -  will I be supporting counterfeit too!? Ridiculous. (sorry *Carlinha* that was not a snide comment towards what you were saying I'm just pi**ed* that this has even come up)
> 
> I hate these so called "special" relationships some women here have with SAs -  just because someone drops a lot of commission in an SAs lap every season why should they get to see the  new styles before me!? Because I don't purchase a pair every week I'm not in the gang!
> 
> I don't understand why this conversation began. This forum is supposed to be about women supporting each other not supporting idiotic SAs who post stuff online -  since he's got questioned about it before (apparently) he obviously doesn't care so why are we fighting over it! Stupid! :weird:



Me too - I keep hoping it's new leaked pics.
Jk


----------



## PeepToe

So......Am I the only one that actually wants the spiked Maggies???


----------



## RedBottomLover

jamidee said:


> 2439, I believe? or something very close to that. Give or take 100.00


 $2439?! Are you talking about that gold Lady Clou looking shoe on Maurice's facebook?


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

laleeza said:


> Me too - I keep hoping it's new leaked pics.
> Jk



me too... but i am not jking!


----------



## hazeltt

I love his shoes but I'm starting to get tired of the exorbitant prices. I feel like he's following in the footsteps of Chanel. I don't see quality improving either.


----------



## jamidee

LamborghiniGirl said:


> it was a video, posted several pages back linked from CNN! in the video, it just looks like a shoe with gold balls on it (small studded ones) and didn't really sparkle



I just saw that. It was really far though so I couldn't make out much about the shoe. It looked a lot like the Pigalle Dorado? I'd like to see a close up pic asap!


----------



## jamidee

RedBottomLover said:


> $2439?! Are you talking about that gold Lady Clou looking shoe on Maurice's facebook?



Yea, there's been talk about that being the Metal Nodo. I always pictured it as a pigalle style, but


----------



## RedBottomLover

jamidee said:


> Yea, there's been talk about that being the Metal Nodo. I always pictured it as a pigalle style, but


Oh that isn't it. It is a Pigalle style. that was confirmed by my SA when I asked about it.


----------



## 318Platinum

PeepToe said:


> So......Am I the only one that actually wants the spiked Maggies???



No, I want it as well, but in a different color!! ;-D


----------



## jamidee

RedBottomLover said:


> Oh that isn't it. It is a Pigalle style. that was confirmed by my SA when I asked about it.



Oh I'm gonna die!! I will NEED it then!


----------



## laleeza

PeepToe said:


> So......Am I the only one that actually wants the spiked Maggies???



No way - I think they're pretty awesome! Just not sure about 160s since I'm not so graceful


----------



## RedBottomLover

jamidee said:


> Oh I'm gonna die!! I will NEED it then!



From what I've heard it's a show stopper!


----------



## pixiesparkle

carlinha said:


> not all of them will have the gold rings *lamborghini*!  there will still be the regular strass, a beautiful blue/green will be coming for SS12


ohh yay that's good news indeed!! I can't wait to see this blue/green strass..maybe it could be my something blue. I've got my heart set on the Meridian Blue Samira strass but they're not available at my local boutique so most likely I'm gona have to hunt them down when I'm in Paris or the US next year. 

I also heard something about a yellow/gold Python Lucifer Bow coming for SS12..I'm guessing it must be the gold python on one of the shoes posted by *LouboutinHottie* a few pages back..


----------



## RedBottomLover

pixiesparkle said:


> ohh yay that's good news indeed!! I can't wait to see this blue/green strass..maybe it could be my something blue. I've got my heart set on the Meridian Blue Samira strass but they're not available at my local boutique so most likely I'm gona have to hunt them down when I'm in Paris or the US next year.
> 
> I also heard something about a yellow/gold Python Lucifer Bow coming for SS12..*I'm guessing it must be the gold python on one of the shoes posted by LouboutinHottie a few pages back*..



The gold python Lucifer Bow coming for SS12 is called the Metal Nodo. The picture posted a few pages back isn't it. It's on a Pigalle last.


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

RedBottomLover said:


> From what I've heard it's a show stopper!



are you guys talking about a pigalle shape or something different? i'm a bit confused now. sorry!


----------



## RedBottomLover

LamborghiniGirl said:


> are you guys talking about a pigalle shape or something different? i'm a bit confused now. sorry!



Yes, the Metal Nodo (gold python Lucifer Bow) is a Pigalle shape.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

hazeltt said:


> I love his shoes but I'm starting to get tired of the exorbitant prices. I feel like he's following in the footsteps of Chanel. I don't see quality improving either.



agree. It's no longer about the quality. Honestly though, I find those who say they buy CLs for its 'premium quality' have been deceived by the brand. I really don't find a significant difference between CL and all other major luxury shoe brands... At one point the quality is all very much comparable, just not the price anymore!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

carlinha said:


> and if you don't agree with my statement, let me give you a concrete example:
> last season someone on here posted pics of FW11 styles that were sent to her by someone at the LV boutique.  i don't know if she was explicitly told not to post the photos on a public forum, but she did.  *now, try asking LV boutique for photos of next season and see if they'll send it to you*.  and then tell me how the action of that one person didn't change the future for everyone else?



but that's the thing Carla, we should NOT be asking for these photos in the first place! If one wants to help SAs, it's not by asking for these pictures in the first place since they're confidential to start with. It's like random people asking for your patients' medical issues and diagnostic imaging reports and other similar sensitive info. We wouldn't be doing this in medicine, but sometimes if it's a close relative who's asking, we might leak out the info. Is this right? Probably not, but some of us will still do it cuz it's hard to refuse them. Why place the radiologist or another MD at risk???
Same thing with SAs, they know they shouldn't be giving out pix, but for good clients who demand for them, they'll still reluctantly provide the info. This is why I say that we all have responsibilities, and the first thing to do is NOT to blame others for their fault but rather start off by changing our own actions.


----------



## chacci1

Wow!  This really has gotten out of hand. I think that I pictures are posted on a public website or on a SA's Facebook, without a disclaimer, well then, it's free for all.
I would also like to address the comment that continues to pop up over and over about how the LV boutique will no longer send pics to clients bc they were leaked on here last season. 
I happen to know that those pictures were sent by the LV boutique and never  once was it mentioned to the client that the pictures should not be forwarded, duplicated, posted, etc.  I also know that they were sent to someone who was not a "regular" client of theirs. So that person, had absolutely no idea that this was not a routine thing for the boutiques to do.  When this client later found out , she made a call to the boutique and apologized perfusively for letting the pics get out in which the boutique accepted blame. 
So, at this point, let's stop placing blame and go back to the fact that the only people to blame are those that hand out information that should not be handed out to begin with.


----------



## chacci1

LouboutinHottie said:


> *Kar* my _"five minutes of attention"_ was to be helpful and post them for everyone. You've got it skewed, you don't know me or even talk to me on the forum and for you to think that I'm just an attention seeker?   I've never done anything to you... :cry: I'm sorry.



I am really sorry that you are being attacked the way you are. I am really re thinking what this forum is all about and am at a point where I am about to become a non-member. I just don't understand with it being a public forum why it can't just be accepted that we will all have differing opinions and leave it at that. This is not the first thread I've seen these negative comments being made and it's just sad that a forum that I use to love coming to has lately gotten so negative


----------



## LouboutinHottie

chacci1 said:


> I am really sorry that you are being attacked the way you are. I am really re thinking what this forum is all about and am at a point where I am about to become a non-member. I just don't understand with it being a public forum why it can't just be accepted that we will all have differing opinions and leave it at that. This is not the first thread I've seen these negative comments being made and it's just sad that a forum that I use to love coming to has lately gotten so negative



thanks  it's like judging a book by it's cover. for someone to call me an attention seeker when they don't even know me is absolutely ridiculous.


----------



## IFFAH

chanel*liz said:


> so.. anyways..






I rarely post here _but_ I do read this thread. Can we just have friendly discussion and not negative ones? Pls. Thank you.


----------



## PeepToe

laleeza said:


> No way - I think they're pretty awesome! Just not sure about 160s since I'm not so graceful



I am the least graceful person I know. And I do pretty well in the Daf and Alti 160. You will do great in them! Just practice around the house a lot!


----------



## eatcandyfloss

foosy said:


> Come on gals, the problem here is *absolutely not LH's or Elise's*. I understand why you would want to blame them: if Maurice cannot post anymore photos - his close friends will lose their "privilege" of knowing ahead of time what is coming out...
> 
> *If* there is an NDA with SAs, it is supposed to prevent them from posting pictures ANYWHERE, and prevent them from sharing it with ANYONE until a certain date- no exceptions. However, if there are exceptions, they will be clearly listed, and I do not believe FACEBOOK will ever be one of them....
> 
> Further, if someone posts pictures on the internet, whether privacy is turned ON or OFF, those pictures are public, period.
> Was there any agreement that Maurice asked LH or anyone to sign that she will not divulge anything she sees on his facebook page? Of-course not. If Maurice shared it with LH (and a thousand others), then LH is entitled to share it with ANYONE she wants, as LH is not committed to Maurice.
> 
> It upsets me to see suddenly this massive support for Maurice, over something he probably should not have done, unless, and there is always an UNLESS...
> 
> UNLESS it is a planned leak, like a leak of the new iPhone, etc. A marketing technique to generate discussion and interest, in which case neither LH nor Elise are to blame, as they were the tool that enabled the rest of us to enjoy the new season's shoes.
> 
> And please dont tell me you did not enjoy seeing those shoes for the first time!


----------



## JetSetGo!

This thread is completely off topic. No more discussion of this kind or warnings will be made.


----------



## eatcandyfloss

pixiesparkle said:


> *I'm super excited about the Pearl fifi as well*!!! the description Elise gave us sound absolutely amazing!!



The pearly strass look bloomin' marvolous in my head - hope this translates into reality!



LavenderIce said:


> Yes, there will be styles with ring strass.  I think you can get a quick glimpse of them next to the book at 2:24 in:
> 
> http://am.blogs.cnn.com/2011/10/13/...sits-the-christian-louboutin-shoe-laboratory/





LamborghiniGirl said:


> it looks more like small like gold balls than sparkly strass... maybe i'm not seeing it right?



Thanks for the info Lav! I'm also seeing non-shiny gold balls, LG, so let's hope they're awesome IRL!



LouboutinHottie said:


> I LOOOVEE the new barbie/neon pink. I'd finally have a chance for something at least close, to my UHG.



I am also hankering after something in Barbie Pink (or similar) as my collection so far is too neutral and I need some colour! My boyfriend reckons I wouldn't wear something so bright but I just want to drool over them  There's a pair of pink mini-glitter lady lynch on eBay that I REALLY want but, much as I try and convince myself that they will fit, they aren't my size and I know that deep down they will fall off me! 



rdgldy said:


>



Sorry this is off topic, JSG, but I had to "lol" at this smiley - it's such a funny cartoon!



jamidee said:


> I want to talk about those sex pigalles. They are peaking my naughty naughty interest.



YES! These sound fun! Not sure they're quite my thing but I want to see mod pics on everyone who gets them *wolf whistle* 

p.s. we need a wolf whistle smiley!



foosy said:


> Oh, and by the way - the _people hating the styles_ argument - is way premature. Just count how many people here hated the Daffs the first time that they popped. I think EVERYONE thought they were exaggerated. And now? It is one of the most popular shoes....
> 
> I BTW, didn't hate the new styles. *I think the peep Daffs are going to be the next big thing*. Mark my words...



I'm with you and Carlinha on this - I'm sure they'll become popular once people start posting mod pics! Daffs are faaaar toooo hiiiigh for me but I'm sure they will look fab on others IRL not on horrible stock pics!



carlinha said:


> not all of them will have the gold rings *lamborghini*!  there will still be the regular strass, a beautiful blue/green will be coming for SS12





pixiesparkle said:


> ohh yay that's good news indeed!! I can't wait to see this blue/green strass..maybe it could be my something blue. I've got my heart set on the Meridian Blue Samira strass but they're not available at my local boutique so most likely I'm gona have to hunt them down when I'm in Paris or the US next year.



This new strass colour sounds lush Carlinha - thanks for the info (p.s. I'm LOVING your blog and checking it daily hehe!)

After selling my ivory Bow T Dorcets as they were just too small I'm definitely interested in the sound of these or the pearly fifis as new UHGs for future wedding shoes! (*dum dum di dum* )



JetSetGo! said:


> This thread is completely off topic. No more discussion of this kind or warnings will be made.



Sorry for my post earlier this hour Jet, I made the mistake of quoting before reading to the latest posts and didn't realise a truce had been called  I went over all the new posts and finally taught myself to multi-quote


----------



## jamidee

eatcandyfloss said:


> The pearly strass look bloomin' marvolous in my head - hope this translates into reality!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the info Lav! I'm also seeing non-shiny gold balls, LG, so let's hope they're awesome IRL!
> 
> 
> 
> I am also hankering after something in Barbie Pink (or similar) as my collection so far is too neutral and I need some colour! My boyfriend reckons I wouldn't wear something so bright but I just want to drool over them  There's a pair of pink mini-glitter lady lynch on eBay that I REALLY want but, much as I try and convince myself that they will fit, they aren't my size and I know that deep down they will fall off me!
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry this is off topic, JSG, but I had to "lol" at this smiley - it's such a funny cartoon!
> 
> 
> 
> YES! These sound fun! Not sure they're quite my thing but I want to see mod pics on everyone who gets them *wolf whistle*
> 
> p.s. we need a wolf whistle smiley!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm with you and Carlinha on this - I'm sure they'll become popular once people start posting mod pics! Daffs are faaaar toooo hiiiigh for me but I'm sure they will look fab on others IRL not on horrible stock pics!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This new strass colour sounds lush Carlinha - thanks for the info (p.s. I'm LOVING your blog and checking it daily hehe!)
> 
> After selling my ivory Bow T Dorcets as they were just too small I'm definitely interested in the sound of these or the pearly fifis as new UHGs for future wedding shoes! (*dum dum di dum* )
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for my post earlier this hour Jet, I made the mistake of quoting before reading to the latest posts and didn't realise a truce had been called  I went over all the new posts and finally taught myself to multi-quote



there's also a pink glitter http://www.yoogiscloset.com/p-9719-...mini-glitter-ron-ron-100-pumps-size-8539.aspx ronron on yoogis closet. I'm not sure of your size, but they are lovely 

and those sex pigalles intrigue me. I think it'd be fun walking around having a naughty little secret on your feet. It's kind of like wearing delicious lingerie under a demure dress. It's such a fun secret to have with yourself and make you feel extra spicy!


----------



## jamidee

Has anyone been looking at the Barney Exclusive shoe? It's starting to look like a peep toe daffy, Brodee style.


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

jamidee said:


> Has anyone been looking at the Barney Exclusive shoe? It's starting to look like a peep toe daffy, Brodee style.



definitely looks like a peep toe from the void in the front, can't really tell how high of a shoe it is, whether it will be classic lady peep height? i don't really want a shoe that says Hollywood or NYC down the side, so I am relieved I won't be fighting to get a pair


----------



## NY_Mami

jamidee said:


> Has anyone been looking at the Barney Exclusive shoe? It's starting to look like a peep toe daffy, Brodee style.


 
It looks like a peep toe Daffodile.... and one is supposed to be a NYC version and the other is supposed to be Hollywood....


----------



## NY_Mami

Or a Lady Peep.... wit' a hidden platform.... hmmmm....


----------



## Emma4790

PeepToe said:


> So......Am I the only one that actually wants the spiked Maggies???




No way!  I'm head over heel for them!  anyone have a price estimate yet? I'm going to Paris in two weeks and I'm hoping they're there!


----------



## jamidee

LamborghiniGirl said:


> definitely looks like a peep toe from the void in the front, can't really tell how high of a shoe it is, whether it will be classic lady peep height? i don't really want a shoe that says Hollywood or NYC down the side, so I am relieved I won't be fighting to get a pair



Well, I heard after these 20 it'll be released to the general public anyhow. Not so special IMO


----------



## eatcandyfloss

jamidee said:


> there's also a pink glitter http://www.yoogiscloset.com/p-9719-...mini-glitter-ron-ron-100-pumps-size-8539.aspx ronron on yoogis closet. I'm not sure of your size, but they are lovely
> 
> and those sex pigalles intrigue me. I think it'd be fun walking around having a naughty little secret on your feet. It's kind of like wearing delicious lingerie under a demure dress. It's such a fun secret to have with yourself and make you feel extra spicy!



Oh Jamidee I got soooo excited - these are PERFECT!! I love the colour AND Ron Rons! Sadly I'm a 37.5 but I'm gonna search the rest of the site now (never knew about this one!). If you see any more in my size please PM me 

Loving your spicy secret analogy


----------



## Emma4790

PeepToe said:


> I am the least graceful person I know. And I do pretty well in the Daf and Alti 160. You will do great in them! Just practice around the house a lot!



Is the spiked maggie only coming in 160? I don't usually go higher than 140. I bought dafs and was like Bambi in them  - wore them twice and sold them


----------



## eatcandyfloss

jamidee said:


> Has anyone been looking at the Barney Exclusive shoe? It's starting to look like a peep toe daffy, Brodee style.



I think it'll be a peep toe Daffodil Brodee-stylee too


----------



## Emma4790

Just checked out the Barneys shoes  - they aint so special in my opinion either! I think too, the Hollywood/NYC thing is kind of tacky..... Def not worth the $$$$$ which no doubt will be insane!


----------



## jamidee

Emma4790 said:


> Just checked out the Barneys shoes  - they aint so special in my opinion either! I think too, the Hollywood/NYC thing is kind of tacky..... Def not worth the $$$$$ which no doubt will be insane!



Yes 2000+


----------



## laleeza

Emma4790 said:


> Is the spiked maggie only coming in 160? I don't usually go higher than 140. I bought dafs and was like Bambi in them  - wore them twice and sold them



So far - only hearing it's in 160 :cry:


----------



## LavenderIce

Emma4790 said:


> Is the spiked maggie only coming in 160? I don't usually go higher than 140. I bought dafs and was like Bambi in them  - wore them twice and sold them





laleeza said:


> So far - only hearing it's in 160 :cry:



They will come in both 140 and 160.


----------



## laleeza

LavenderIce said:


> They will come in both 140 and 160.



Sweet


----------



## Emma4790

jamidee said:


> Yes 2000+



That is insanely ridiculous for shoes that aren't exotic or strassed!! Totally totally not worth that kind of money imo. I dunno, I'm just not excited to even see the finished shoe.....


----------



## Emma4790

LavenderIce said:


> They will come in both 140 and 160.



Excellent! Thanks for the intel.  I'm so excited to try  them in Paris when I get there in 2 weeks!!


----------



## PeepToe

Emma4790 said:


> No way!  I'm head over heel for them!  anyone have a price estimate yet? I'm going to Paris in two weeks and I'm hoping they're there!



I thought that I saw either 1495 or 1595. Kind of pricey for not that many spikes but I am in love with them right now


----------



## Emma4790

PeepToe said:


> I thought that I saw either 1495 or 1595. Kind of pricey for not that many spikes but I am in love with them right now



hmmm... kind of pricey indeed. But maybe worth it....


----------



## chacci1

jamidee said:


> Has anyone been looking at the Barney Exclusive shoe? It's starting to look like a peep toe daffy, Brodee style.



Do you have a pic?  Would love to see this!


----------



## jamidee

chacci1 said:


> Do you have a pic?  Would love to see this!



http://thewindow.barneys.com/celebrating-20-years-of-christian-louboutin/


----------



## jamidee

Emma4790 said:


> hmmm... kind of pricey indeed. But maybe worth it....



if y'all buy them... you must post MOD SHOTS asap. Those terrible stock photos are totally and throwing me off. They remind me of a chastity belt, but for toes.


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

that's the thing... i am still on the fence about the maggies with the spikes! but if someone posts a modeling shot... that could convince me!!


----------



## PeepToe

Are these shoes already becoming available? I figured it would still be awhile


----------



## Emma4790

PeepToe said:


> Are these shoes already becoming available? I figured it would still be awhile



I think  some of them are available now. *Elise499 *seen them in one of the Paris boutiques... if I recall correctly....


----------



## chacci1

jamidee said:


> http://thewindow.barneys.com/celebrating-20-years-of-christian-louboutin/



Thank you!!  Looks interesting, but not like something I need to own. I wonder what the end result will be???


----------



## jamidee

chacci1 said:


> Thank you!!  Looks interesting, but not like something I need to own. I wonder what the end result will be???



Ugly:giggles: I think it'll be the trashy of what Andre leon Tally speaks of .


----------



## regeens

*RollerBille* in Oyster and in Black.


----------



## Miss T.

Hiya!
Does anyone know if lace pigalles are still being made? Thank you!


----------



## amorris

OMG HOT PINK PIGALLE PLATO can now be pre-ordered at Saks.com
OMG, yes or no, yes or no?


----------



## laleeza

amorris said:


> OMG HOT PINK PIGALLE PLATO can now be pre-ordered at Saks.com
> OMG, yes or no, yes or no?



It's pretty hot!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

laleeza said:


> It's pretty hot!


 
Love if those came in a yolanda!


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

omg barbie pink pigalle plato. i cant even.... ugh!!! amazing!


----------



## jamidee

amorris said:


> OMG HOT PINK PIGALLE PLATO can now be pre-ordered at Saks.com
> OMG, yes or no, yes or no?



That's incredibly close to Barbie pink...yes?


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

jamidee said:


> That's incredibly close to Barbie pink...yes?



it definitely looks like it to me!!! wishful thinking??!


----------



## PetitColibri

jamidee said:


> That's incredibly close to Barbie pink...yes?



it looks close enough but the Barbie pink is a metallic color which almost looks like there is glitter in it (I don't know if I make sense !) and I don't think this one has this metallic aspect


----------



## anniethecat

jamidee said:


> That's incredibly close to Barbie pink...yes?


 
Even if they aren't they are *HOT*!

But why are they $775 and nude/black on CL ecomm are $695?  Quite a price difference!


----------



## carlinha

amorris said:


> OMG HOT PINK PIGALLE PLATO can now be pre-ordered at Saks.com
> OMG, yes or no, yes or no?



when in doubt....

DO ITTTTTTTT!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chanel*liz

carlinha said:


> when in doubt....
> 
> DO ITTTTTTTT!!!!!!!!!!!


 
yes yes i agree!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## erinmiyu

those hot pink pigalle platos kind of look like the fluo pink from a few years ago (which also looks similar to barbie pink, but doesn't have metallic sheen). i have fluo pink simples and they are REALLY bright, just for anyone considering. i like bright and tacky so they work for me, but it's not for everyone


----------



## jamidee

erinmiyu said:


> those hot pink pigalle platos kind of look like the fluo pink from a few years ago (which also looks similar to barbie pink, but doesn't have metallic sheen). i have fluo pink simples and they are REALLY bright, just for anyone considering. i like bright and tacky so they work for me, but it's not for everyone



 I love bright and tacky too!! Although, the metallic sheen on the barbie pink is what gets me...  I'm going to wait it out. A. I'm broke and used my shoe fund and B. (because a doesn't REALLY matter) I want the pink in a different style.


----------



## jamidee

carlinha said:


> when in doubt....
> 
> DO ITTTTTTTT!!!!!!!!!!!



Carlina, you have such a pretty smile


----------



## jamidee

anniethecat said:


> Even if they aren't they are *HOT*!
> 
> But why are they $775 and nude/black on CL ecomm are $695?  Quite a price difference!



I'm hating these price increases. HATING THEM!


----------



## carlinha

jamidee said:


> Carlina, you have such a pretty smile



thank you so much, and so do you *jamidee*!


----------



## jenayb

Just preordered those darn Pigalle Platos in the "whatever" pink. 

I wonder how soon they might ship!


----------



## sammix3

Omg I love it! Waiting to see what other style it'll come in because pigalle or any other pointy toe shoe just does not work for me..


----------



## jenayb

sammix3 said:


> Omg I love it! Waiting to see what other style it'll come in because pigalle or any other pointy toe shoe just does not work for me..


 
It's difficult to tell if it's the actual notorious Barbie pink or simply a neon pink. The stock pictures make the colour of the Platos appear as if they don't have that iridescence that the Barbie pink has; however, we all know how unreliable stock photos can be.


----------



## anniethecat

jenaywins said:


> Just preordered those darn Pigalle Platos in the "whatever" pink.
> 
> I wonder how soon they might ship!


 
I am seriously thinking about it...did you go TTS?  I checked the sizing thread but found nothing.

Just checked...ship date is no later than 2/1/2012!


----------



## jamidee

jenaywins said:


> Just preordered those darn Pigalle Platos in the "whatever" pink.
> 
> I wonder how soon they might ship!



Ohh I'm so glad you got it Jenay! Now, whenever you post pics, I'll know if I want it!

Neon pink isn't my thing... so MOD pics ASAP!


----------



## jenayb

anniethecat said:


> I am seriously thinking about it...did you go TTS? I checked the sizing thread but found nothing.
> 
> Just checked...ship date is no later than 2/1/2012!


 
Saks is notorious for.. ehem.. not exactly adhering to the ship date. :giggles:

Pigalles babe... Size down. Always. Go a half size down on the Plato.


----------



## jamidee

jenaywins said:


> Saks is notorious for.. ehem.. not exactly adhering to the ship date. :giggles:
> 
> Pigalles babe... Size down. Always. Go a half size down on the Plato.



Do they charge you on ship date or order date?


----------



## jenayb

jamidee said:


> Ohh I'm so glad you got it Jenay! Now, whenever you post pics, I'll know if I want it!
> 
> Neon pink isn't my thing... so MOD pics ASAP!


 
Thank you!  

I'll post them when they arrive..... Between now and Feb!


----------



## jenayb

jamidee said:


> Do they charge you on ship date or order date?


 
Ship.


----------



## AEGIS

jenaywins said:


> Just preordered those darn Pigalle Platos in the "whatever" pink.
> 
> I wonder how soon they might ship!




exciting!! i just got a pair of pink rolandos bc i realized that....indeed...i am a girl that needs pink patent shoes


----------



## anniethecat

jenaywins said:


> Saks is notorious for.. ehem.. not exactly adhering to the ship date. :giggles:
> 
> Pigalles babe... Size down. Always. Go a half size down on the Plato.


 
Thanks Jenay!


----------



## jenayb

anniethecat said:


> Thanks Jenay!


----------



## sammix3

Can't wait to see real pics!


----------



## anniethecat

jenaywins said:


> Saks is notorious for.. ehem.. not exactly adhering to the ship date. :giggles:
> 
> Pigalles babe... Size down. Always. Go a half size down on the Plato.


 

 Just pre-ordered!!  Can't wait!


----------



## jenayb

anniethecat said:


> Just pre-ordered!! Can't wait!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Must have the hot pink pigalles! MUST!


----------



## anniethecat

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> Must have the hot pink pigalles! MUST!


 

Do it!  There are going to be lots of Twinies on those I think!


----------



## jamidee

Do you think the pink will come on another style? 

How does pre-order work? Can it sell out before ship date or does this ensure how many saks will order?


----------



## laleeza

I am soooo dying for bright pink! But my feet hate the Plato - I really hope other styles come out


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

jamidee said:


> Do you think the pink will come on another style?
> 
> How does pre-order work? Can it sell out before ship date or does this ensure how many saks will order?



I'd love to know as well, if this hot pink color is coming in other styles besides the Pigalle Plato.


----------



## laleeza

Pretty sure it's coming in Yolanda as well - Maurice has it on his fb page.
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jamidee

LamborghiniGirl said:


> I'd love to know as well, if this hot pink color is coming in other styles besides the Pigalle Plato.



Lady peep would be fantastic!!


----------



## jamidee

laleeza said:


> Pretty sure it's coming in Yolanda as well - Maurice has it on his fb page.
> Eta: lord I hope this doesn't start that convo again. Please!



Oh.  in maurice's photo the pink isn't something I like. It looks so bland and flat.


----------



## laleeza

jamidee said:


> Oh.  in maurice's photo the pink isn't something I like. It looks so bland and flat.



I think it's just a bad pic cuz he said it's bright pink (barbi, but clearly it's not) - and he said it's VP but the pic isn't so he may also be using an old photo


----------



## chanel*liz

sammix3 said:


> Omg I love it! Waiting to see what other style it'll come in because pigalle or any other pointy toe shoe just does not work for me..



Same here.. Pointy toe shoes I cannot do


----------



## LouboutinHottie

OOH that barbie pink pigalle plato!!!


----------



## LouboutinHottie

jamidee said:


> Oh.  in maurice's photo the pink isn't something I like. It looks so bland and flat.



I agree, I think it's just the pic, check out Sak's pigalle in BP. It looks very similar to BP even though it's not.

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...ouboutin&N=4294912355+306418049&bmUID=jcU1xJI


----------



## jenayb

jamidee said:


> Do you think the pink will come on another style?
> 
> How does pre-order work? Can it sell out before ship date or does this ensure how many saks will order?


 
Preorder is simply a way of reserving your size, much like a waiting list. Most stores will only charge your CC when the item ships. The ship date is simply an ETA; the shoe could arrive on or before that date. Sometimes even after!  

Also, yes - certainly styles have sold out during preorder. Will this be one of those? Who knows.


----------



## pixiesparkle

amorris said:


> OMG HOT PINK PIGALLE PLATO can now be pre-ordered at Saks.com
> OMG, yes or no, yes or no?


YES YES dear!!
I'm tempted to get them too but not sure how much wear I'll get out of them..pink isn't my everday colour..


----------



## amorris

carlinha said:


> when in doubt....
> 
> DO ITTTTTTTT!!!!!!!!!!!


I swear that motto only works in CLs!!
Get it before it's too late and you can only regret!!



pixiesparkle said:


> YES YES dear!!
> I'm tempted to get them too but not sure how much wear I'll get out of them..pink isn't my everday colour..


Me too! Pink is not my colour but that pink is just too cute! I don't want it to end up sitting in my closet only for my eyes to admire!!


----------



## amorris

jamidee said:


> Ohh I'm so glad you got it Jenay! Now, whenever you post pics, I'll know if I want it!
> 
> Neon pink isn't my thing... so MOD pics ASAP!





jenaywins said:


> Just preordered those darn Pigalle Platos in the "whatever" pink.
> 
> I wonder how soon they might ship!



YAY, can't wait to see some HOT modelling pics xx


----------



## jenayb

amorris said:


> YAY, can't wait to see some HOT modelling pics xx





Thanks babe! I am curious to see them IRL.


----------



## LouboutinHottie

jenaywins said:


> Preorder is simply a way of reserving your size, much like a waiting list. Most stores will only charge your CC when the item ships. The ship date is simply an ETA; the shoe could arrive on or before that date. Sometimes even after!
> 
> Also, yes - certainly styles have sold out during preorder. Will this be one of those? Who knows.



Jenay what is the size suggestion for PP 100mm? I'm not sure if I should take a full or half size down, since I might get the Barbie Pink ones.


----------



## anniethecat

LouboutinHottie said:


> Jenay what is the size suggestion for PP 100mm? I'm not sure if I should take a full or half size down, since I might get the Barbie Pink ones.


 
I aksed her this yeaterday...half size down


----------



## Emma4790

Am I the only one not excited by this bright pink?! So....not me lol I really think you have to be blonde or super super girly to pull of bright neon pink!! hehe

ps. I'm in uni right now, trying to hide my screen from the librarian... probs shouldn't be on here.... signing off till I get home.


----------



## Emma4790

Also I keep seeing a style floating around that I love and cant ever catch the name. They were shown in the CNN video a few days back... they're a similar shape to the Burlina but they are blue velvet.  I haven't seen them in any e-shopping sites and  I wanna start emailing around the boutiques for them....A clue anyone?


----------



## chacci1

Emma4790 said:


> Am I the only one not excited by this bright pink?! So....not me lol I really think you have to be blonde or super super girly to pull of bright neon pink!! hehe
> 
> ps. I'm in uni right now, trying to hide my screen from the librarian... probs shouldn't be on here.... signing off till I get home.



Nope!  Not just you.  I'm not a fan either but do love the pigalle Plato style!  To each his own and that's why Louboutin does so many amazing styles.  So we all get excite over different things!  Ha ha

Also ladies, as an FYI, I took my pigalle Plato a full size down. It depends on your foot really. But usually it's anywhere between 1/2 size to full size down!  HTH!


----------



## LouboutinHottie

anniethecat said:


> I aksed her this yeaterday...half size down



Thanks hon


----------



## jamidee

It might not be just you. If it's a true neon pink then it's not my thing. The pink will have to be pretty special to snag my heart. Now, those pink paillette leopard sequin fifi's... have stolen my heart. I'm hoping next sale season they are on the list. So I hope no one else falls in love life I have!


----------



## LouboutinHottie

Emma4790 said:


> Am I the only one not excited by this bright pink?! So....not me lol I really think you have to be blonde or super super girly to pull of bright neon pink!! hehe
> 
> ps. I'm in uni right now, trying to hide my screen from the librarian... probs shouldn't be on here.... signing off till I get home.



I am blonde so I guess it suits me! LOL


----------



## jenayb

LouboutinHottie said:


> Jenay what is the size suggestion for PP 100mm? I'm not sure if I should take a full or half size down, since I might get the Barbie Pink ones.


 
Where did you see PP 100mm hon?


----------



## LouboutinHottie

jenaywins said:


> Where did you see PP 100mm hon?



Saks it's in Barbie Pink    my UHG.


----------



## Amaryllix

BG.com also has the PP for preorder in black, white, and hot pink. I'm really turned off by the price increase.  

Link here: http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...cat203100cat261003cat208401&isEditorial=false 

Also, don't tell me the Pigalles have gone up in price too - Glitter Pigalle 100s for $625?!
http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...cat203100cat261003cat208401&isEditorial=false


----------



## jenayb

LouboutinHottie said:


> Saks it's in Barbie Pink    my UHG.


 
I was almost certain that the PP _only_ comes in 120mm or 140mm. 

Can someone chime in and confirm? It would not be the first time a department store website messed up on heel height...

ETA: I just looked at the pic - that is a 120mm.


----------



## anniethecat

LouboutinHottie said:


> I am blonde so I guess it suits me! LOL


 
Me too!


----------



## anniethecat

jenaywins said:


> I was almost certain that the PP _only_ comes in 120mm or 140mm.
> 
> Can someone chime in and confirm? *It would not be the first time a department store website messed up on heel height...*
> 
> ETA: I just looked at the pic - that is a 120mm.


 
Saks lists alot of 120mm as 100mm or 110mm...I wonder why?


----------



## Emma4790

jenaywins said:


> I was almost certain that the PP _only_ comes in 120mm or 140mm.
> 
> Can someone chime in and confirm? It would not be the first time a department store website messed up on heel height...
> 
> ETA: I just looked at the pic - that is a 120mm.




Saks have them listed as 115mm, without the platform being 100mm. I assume the heel then is 120mm rounded up?


----------



## Emma4790

anniethecat said:


> Saks lists alot of 120mm as 100mm or 110mm...I wonder why?



They must actually measure the heel exactly and not go by whats on the box.... I know my fifis say 85mm on the box but I measured them and they are almost 90mm??
I've seen on here too, people comparing heels of 160mm shoes, after noticing two styles with a 160 heel aren't actually both 160s... if that makes sense. One style is truly 160mm where the other can sometimes measure up as 155mm etc.


----------



## Amaryllix

Heel heights also vary slightly by size. They must be taking actual measurements.


----------



## jenayb

anniethecat said:


> Saks lists alot of 120mm as 100mm or 110mm...I wonder why?


 
They do that a lot.  



Emma4790 said:


> Saks have them listed as 115mm, without the platform being 100mm. I assume the heel then is 120mm rounded up?


 
As I mentioned above, department store websites have always been notorious for misquoting heel heights.


----------



## LouboutinHottie

jenaywins said:


> I was almost certain that the PP _only_ comes in 120mm or 140mm.
> 
> Can someone chime in and confirm? It would not be the first time a department store website messed up on heel height...
> 
> ETA: I just looked at the pic - that is a 120mm.



Oh ok even better since I don't even want a 100mm  so half size down? or full?


----------



## LouboutinHottie

Amaryllix said:


> BG.com also has the PP for preorder in black, white, and hot pink. I'm really turned off by the price increase.
> 
> Link here: http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...cat203100cat261003cat208401&isEditorial=false
> 
> Also, don't tell me the Pigalles have gone up in price too - Glitter Pigalle 100s for $625?!
> http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...cat203100cat261003cat208401&isEditorial=false



It's 795 at barneys???? it's 595 at Saks 

ETA: UGH, Saks just increased it to 811  it was 595 just yesterday.


----------



## anniethecat

LouboutinHottie said:


> It's 795 at barneys???? it's 595 at Saks
> 
> ETA: UGH, Saks just increased it to 811  it was 595 just yesterday.


 
The plato?  When I ordered yesterday it was $775US...same price at BG.


----------



## LouboutinHottie

anniethecat said:


> The plato?  When I ordered yesterday it was $775US...same price at BG.



I must be blind then LOL.


----------



## jamidee

For all of you ladies interested in pre-ordering Pigalle in hot pink. Bg.com has a promotion that if you spend 750, you get a 200.00 gift card. Promotion expires tomorrow at midnight.

Code is : bggift

Jenay, do you know if bg.com is the same as saks and there is no charge until shipment?


----------



## jamidee

I have broken down and taken the plunge. 

Yesterday, I wanted a different style in the hot pink and to wait and see all you lovies mod shots before I decided. 
Earlier today, I didn't know if I would like it at all because hot pink just didn't sound that amazing. 
Presently, I pre-ordered it. 
That bg.com gift card really did me in. That's 200 free dollars to spend on a dress to match!!! I mean, come on! That's one hell of a deal! :happy dance:


So, needless to say, I have problems and am OH TOO EASILY enabled.
I am going to go back to studying so I can't shop anymore.


----------



## AEGIS

jamidee said:


> I have broken down and taken the plunge.
> 
> Yesterday, I wanted a different style in the hot pink and to wait and see all you lovies mod shots before I decided.
> Earlier today, I didn't know if I would like it at all because hot pink just didn't sound that amazing.
> Presently, I pre-ordered it.
> That bg.com gift card really did me in. That's 200 free dollars to spend on a dress to match!!! I mean, come on! That's one hell of a deal! :happy dance:
> 
> 
> So, needless to say, I have problems and am OH TOO EASILY enabled.
> I am going to go back to studying so I can't shop anymore.



i just got pink rolandos.  yaaayyy pink shoes!!!!


----------



## myu3160

AEGIS said:


> i just got pink rolandos.  yaaayyy pink shoes!!!!



Omgosh where did you find these pink rolandos?!? I'd love to get a pair and after seeing yours I DIE!


----------



## laleeza

AEGIS said:


> i just got pink rolandos.  yaaayyy pink shoes!!!!



I want pink shoes too


----------



## jamidee

AEGIS said:


> i just got pink rolandos.  yaaayyy pink shoes!!!!



YAY!!! Most mod pics asap!!!


----------



## jamidee

laleeza said:


> I want pink shoes too



This is how I felt! I swear this forum so SOO bad for me.


----------



## jamidee

Someone tell me where I saw the black/white striped n299. I can't remember...? I could have sworn it was on Maurice's Facebook page, but no?


----------



## Louboufan

When an item is pre-ordered, your card never gets charged until the item ships. It doesn't matter what store. HTH.


jamidee said:


> For all of you ladies interested in pre-ordering Pigalle in hot pink. Bg.com has a promotion that if you spend 750, you get a 200.00 gift card. Promotion expires tomorrow at midnight.
> 
> Code is : bggift
> 
> Jenay, do you know if bg.com is the same as saks and there is no charge until shipment?


----------



## Louboufan

I think it was here. Elise posted a pic.


jamidee said:


> Someone tell me where I saw the black/white striped n299. I can't remember...? I could have sworn it was on Maurice's Facebook page, but no?


----------



## laleeza

jamidee said:


> This is how I felt! I swear this forum so SOO bad for me.



Hehe it really is :giggles:


----------



## jamidee

hmm. Did a search for N299 and can't find it. They are for the Spring collection or Fall collection? 

They grew on me and now I'm tempted to buy them!


----------



## laleeza

jamidee said:


> hmm. Did a search for N299 and can't find it. They are for the Spring collection or Fall collection?
> 
> They grew on me and now I'm tempted to buy them!



Post 6626 I think - I had to look too cuz I love the trash version Maurice has, but wanted to see that striped one again


----------



## jamidee

Elise499 said:


> First picture of the spring/summer 2012 collection, not something new but here are the N°299 Trash :



yes, I need these. These will be my first order of business. What's a price normally for the N299?


----------



## laleeza

jamidee said:


> yes, I need these. These will be my first order of business. What's a price normally for the N299?



The other trash is 1395, but the original no299 was 1195


----------



## jamidee

laleeza said:


> The other trash is 1395, but the original no299 was 1195



What's the exact style name? This one is trash and so is maurice's version. It's time to go on a search.


----------



## laleeza

jamidee said:


> What's the exact style name? This one is trash and so is maurice's version. It's time to go on a search.



I'm not sure - zebra trash?


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

laleeza said:


> I'm not sure - zebra trash?



LOL!


----------



## jamidee

laleeza said:


> I'm not sure - zebra trash?



that sounds about right and right up my alley! zebra trash :lolots:


----------



## laleeza

jamidee said:


> that sounds about right and right up my alley! zebra trash :lolots:



The one I like is probably snakey trash. Or slithery trash.. no good
:lolots:


----------



## chanel*liz

I am totally being enabled to buy the hot pink On  BG right now also!!!


----------



## AEGIS

myu3160 said:


> Omgosh where did you find these pink rolandos?!? I'd love to get a pair and after seeing yours I DIE!




ebay. brand new.  I would look there for them.


----------



## AEGIS

jamidee said:


> YAY!!! Most mod pics asap!!!




by got them..i mean i just won the auction and now have to wait for them to come from across the pond.

but if you guys want my crappy cell phone pics i will oblige


----------



## myu3160

AEGIS said:


> ebay. brand new.  I would look there for them.



You're so lucky! Congrats !


----------



## laleeza

AEGIS said:


> by got them..i mean i just won the auction and now have to wait for them to come from across the pond.
> 
> but if you guys want my crappy cell phone pics i will oblige



Don't be ridiculous - of course we do!


----------



## pixiesparkle

I can't remember exactly which lady got the Leopard Metallip 120 but I think it was *Jenay*? Could you please advise me on the sizing? Thanks so much!


----------



## LavenderIce

Emma4790 said:


> Also I keep seeing a style floating around that I love and cant ever catch the name. They were shown in the CNN video a few days back... they're a similar shape to the Burlina but they are blue velvet.  I haven't seen them in any e-shopping sites and  I wanna start emailing around the boutiques for them....A clue anyone?



They are called Oeooo and are available in leopard and purple velvet.  barneys.com has the leopard.  The leopard is also available at Harvey Nichols, Grenelle and JJR.  The purple velvet is available at Grenelle and JJR.


----------



## jamidee

chanel*liz said:


> I am totally being enabled to buy the hot pink On  BG right now also!!!



DO IT!!!!


----------



## jamidee

pixiesparkle said:


> I can't remember exactly which lady got the Leopard Metallip 120 but I think it was *Jenay*? Could you please advise me on the sizing? Thanks so much!



TTS. I'm a 40 and got a 40. Jenay has them too. I'm not sure how she took them.


----------



## PetitColibri

Does someone know in which color / material do the Wales come in ?

I know there is python one on NAP et I emailed the french boutiques they only have black...


----------



## chacci1

pixiesparkle said:


> I can't remember exactly which lady got the Leopard Metallip 120 but I think it was *Jenay*? Could you please advise me on the sizing? Thanks so much!



I have them as well. I actually went 1/2 size down in the leopard but tts in my suede ones.  Weird. I know. Same shoe. Different sizes depending on material (for me at least). I think Jenay went tts in her leopard ones. HTH!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

I love both of these posted by *Authentic* in the new CLs thread.

Obsessed over loafers lately and I've seen those fifis IRL and they were GORGEOUS!



authenticplease said:


> Spy pics of gorgeous arrivals from Jeffrey ATL....404 237 9000 ask for William, Jackie, Keith or Vincent for item details....let them know you are from tPF:O).


----------



## jenayb

Yay this thread is a sticky now!!!  



pixiesparkle said:


> I can't remember exactly which lady got the Leopard Metallip 120 but I think it was *Jenay*? Could you please advise me on the sizing? Thanks so much!


 
TTS.


----------



## jamidee

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> I love both of these posted by *Authentic* in the new CLs thread.
> 
> Obsessed over loafers lately and I've seen those fifis IRL and they were GORGEOUS!



Have you seen the pink ones!? I want to see them IRL. I'm waiting for those to go on sale (hopefully, they will make the sale because 1495 is WAYYY too much for them) but, I lurvvee them.


----------



## AEGIS

oh now this is stickied?


----------



## jenayb

jamidee said:


> TTS. I'm a 40 and got a 40. Jenay has them too. I'm not sure how she took them.


 
Oh you have the Metalipp now too? Did you try them on? A 40 worked?


----------



## anniethecat

AEGIS said:


> oh now this is stickied?


----------



## ntntgo

jenaywins said:


> Oh you have the Metalipp now too? Did you try them on? A 40 worked?


 
I don't come on her very much anymore but, OMFG are you so my sister.  LMFAO.


----------



## pixiesparkle

jamidee said:


> TTS. I'm a 40 and got a 40. Jenay has them too. I'm not sure how she took them.





chacci1 said:


> I have them as well. I actually went 1/2 size down in the leopard but tts in my suede ones.  Weird. I know. Same shoe. Different sizes depending on material (for me at least). I think Jenay went tts in her leopard ones. HTH!





jenaywins said:


> Yay this thread is a sticky now!!!
> 
> TTS.


Thank you ladies. I knew NAP sizing couldn't be trusted for CLs so it doesn't hurt to double check..I wonder if they give wrong sizing advice for other brands too? Anyway, my size is now sold out on NAP ..I hope NAP will have the RB Metallip eventually so I can get them instead


----------



## AEGIS

Nat just posted this and it is called Lady Gres. But the platform is the size of the Daf correct?


----------



## erinmiyu

re-releasing an isunami-like shoe and making it a peep-toe just KILLS me


----------



## chacci1

pixiesparkle said:


> Thank you ladies. I knew NAP sizing couldn't be trusted for CLs so it doesn't hurt to double check..I wonder if they give wrong sizing advice for other brands too? Anyway, my size is now sold out on NAP ..I hope NAP will have the RB Metallip eventually so I can get them instead



The RB Metallip is amazing!!!!  I have it and it is the most gorgeous blue ever!  Good luck finding your size!!!


----------



## chacci1

AEGIS said:


> Nat just posted this and it is called Lady Gres. But the platform is the size of the Daf correct?



OMG!  This is amazing!!!!!!!  It must be mine ASAP!!!


----------



## laleeza

AEGIS said:


> Nat just posted this and it is called Lady Gres. But the platform is the size of the Daf correct?



Why oh why must all the awesome shoes be peep toes?


----------



## amorris

AEGIS said:


> Nat just posted this and it is called Lady Gres. But the platform is the size of the Daf correct?



OMG I love them! I HAVE TO HAVE THESE!!!
Wonder what other colours it comes in - Amethyste or Royal Blue, maybe?


----------



## gymangel812

hmm not feeling any of the anniversary shoes really. just too OTT. the only one i kinda like is isolde.


----------



## AEGIS

these are 20th anni limt'd ed. shoes available in March so you ladies need to get on it if you want these!


----------



## myu3160

isolde is amazing!!!


----------



## indypup

Isunami was killer and absolute perfection in its first release.  This one just feels like an imposter to me.  But I guess it's because I loved a lot of the originals... Lady Gres is still one of the most perfect, classic Louboutins to me so I'm not at ALL feeling this new Highness version.  I also think that Highness Tina is a bit much.  Peeptoe AND 160mm?  Can you guys tell I'm all about the old school CL?  

That being said, I'm liking the Neurone (yay for the platform!) and I'm curious to see how Bois dore looks IRL (probably incredible)!  I also think the Daf Tag bootie is a great reworking of the original graffiti and tag lines.  Not too close, but close enough.

Thanks for posting, *Nat*!  I had a lot of fun remembering some of those older styles!


----------



## carlinha

AEGIS said:


> Nat just posted this and it is called Lady Gres. But the platform is the size of the Daf correct?



yes this is the Lady Gres 160 (as opposed to the original 120)



erinmiyu said:


> *re-releasing an isunami-like shoe and making it a peep-toe just KILLS me *



i am SOOO WITH YOU on this! 



indypup said:


> *Isunami was killer and absolute perfection in its first release.  This one just feels like an imposter to me. * But I guess it's because I loved a lot of the originals... Lady Gres is still one of the most perfect, classic Louboutins to me so I'm not at ALL feeling this new Highness version.  I also think that Highness Tina is a bit much.  Peeptoe AND 160mm?  Can you guys tell I'm all about the old school CL?



:true:  i had high hopes for this shoe... i can't help but feel a bit let down


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

Is it bad that I am kind of relieved I don't like any of these 20th anni CL's?  I feel like I am committing a crime, but I definitely won't be ordering any of them.  I am happy they did a shoe like the Isolde with a mix of sparkle and spike though, I just can't pull off such a bold ankle strap! If my legs were twice as long, then I would definitely get them!! :giggles:


----------



## pixiesparkle

I saw the *black Pigalle (gold metal spikes) 100mm *at Syd boutique today and they are fabulous!!! I should've taken a pic but it totally slipped my mind..the gold spikes are very very bright and eye popping 
I also saw a press sample of the mini Sweet Charity in gold watersnake with Swarovski crystals on the bow and it is amazingly beautiful! the new Lucifer Bow for S/S will be in the same material ..I cannot wait!!


----------



## LouboutinHottie

AEGIS said:


> Nat just posted this and it is called Lady Gres. But the platform is the size of the Daf correct?



Ooh, I actually kinda like it


----------



## Emma4790

LavenderIce said:


> They are called Oeooo and are available in leopard and purple velvet.  barneys.com has the leopard.  The leopard is also available at Harvey Nichols, Grenelle and JJR.  The purple velvet is available at Grenelle and JJR.



Thanks so much! I'm definately gonna try to get the purple pair in Paris next week! Finger crossed they have my size


----------



## Emma4790

AEGIS said:


> Nat just posted this and it is called Lady Gres. But the platform is the size of the Daf correct?



I really like it.  It looks almost impossible to walk in but beautiful to look at. I really wanted the red jenny... put was put off probably because it wasn't popular on here.... Did anyone at all buy it? 
I haven't seen any of the anniversary shoes yet?!  Where are you guys seeing them?! Or am I just being dumb?


----------



## jamidee

jenaywins said:


> Oh you have the Metalipp now too? Did you try them on? A 40 worked?



Yes. That's the only one from this season that as soon as I saw a pic I was on the waiting list. It was my HTH from this season. Feels like I waited MONTHS to get to hold them in my hands!!!

I haven't tried it on yet. Will do asap and let you know.


----------



## jamidee

Emma4790 said:


> I really like it.  It looks almost impossible to walk in but beautiful to look at. I really wanted the red jenny... put was put off probably because it wasn't popular on here.... Did anyone at all buy it?
> I haven't seen any of the anniversary shoes yet?!  Where are you guys seeing them?! Or am I just being dumb?



That's a really beautiful shoe. Like really beautiful.


----------



## AEGIS

Emma4790 said:


> I really like it.  It looks almost impossible to walk in but beautiful to look at. I really wanted the red jenny... put was put off probably because it wasn't popular on here.... Did anyone at all buy it?
> I haven't seen any of the anniversary shoes yet?!  Where are you guys seeing them?! Or am I just being dumb?




http://forum.purseblog.com/loubouti...cls-spring-2012-pics-info-only-no-710410.html


----------



## Emma4790

AEGIS said:


> http://forum.purseblog.com/loubouti...cls-spring-2012-pics-info-only-no-710410.html



Thanks hun!  I'm so slow! 

I just checked it out and I'm really lovin the Pensee... it's like a little cartoon shoe! So cute!


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

pixiesparkle said:


> I saw the *black Pigalle (gold metal spikes) 100mm *at Syd boutique today and they are fabulous!!! I should've taken a pic but it totally slipped my mind..the gold spikes are very very bright and eye popping
> I also saw a press sample of the mini Sweet Charity in gold watersnake with Swarovski crystals on the bow and it is amazingly beautiful! the new Lucifer Bow for S/S will be in the same material ..I cannot wait!!



This entire post just made me smile! So excited to see photos, I hope someone can post some soon!!


----------



## jamidee

AEGIS said:


> http://forum.purseblog.com/loubouti...cls-spring-2012-pics-info-only-no-710410.html



No pics show up for me.


----------



## chanel*liz

jamidee said:


> No pics show up for me.


 
me either!!  i want to see anniversary shoes!!


----------



## RedBottomLover

chanel*liz said:


> me either!!  i want to see anniversary shoes!!


I can't see anything either


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

that's weird. they were posted yesterday, i wonder where the post went?


----------



## Dessye

Probably were taken down!   Not fair - I want to see the shooooz!


----------



## anniethecat

WTH?  Why would they be taken down?


----------



## carlinha

anniethecat said:


> WTH?  Why would they be taken down?



probably cuz they were not meant to be posted in the first place


----------



## LouboutinHottie

RedBottomLover said:


> I can't see anything either



Same.  :tumbleweed:


----------



## LouboutinHottie

carlinha said:


> probably cuz they were not meant to be posted in the first place



Just curious how come they're not meant to be posted in the first place?


----------



## laleeza

Probably the same old carry-on. I can't imagine Nat posting anything questionable tho. I'm really starting to think its so the "chosen ones" can get on the wait lists and us bottom feeders go without 
I'm glad I wasn't impressed with any of the styles


----------



## Dessye

I'm disappointed I didn't get to see the shoes...


----------



## chanel*liz

Dessye said:


> I'm disappointed I didn't get to see the shoes...


me too!!


----------



## carlinha

LouboutinHottie said:


> Just curious how come they're not meant to be posted in the first place?





laleeza said:


> Probably the same old carry-on. I can't imagine Nat posting anything questionable tho. I'm really starting to think its so the "chosen ones" can get on the wait lists and us bottom feeders go without
> I'm glad I wasn't impressed with any of the styles



i'm not really sure why, but maybe you can email the Ecomm customer service and ask for an explanation?  or maybe PM one of the mods?   there must be a good one, and i hardly think it's a separation between "chosen ones" and "bottom feeders".  i really doubt any of the TPF mods would completely remove photos simply for that reason, it would have to be a very good one.  perhaps a direct email/contact from someone from the Louboutin team asking it to be removed.  that is the only reason i see why it has been removed completely.

and that is all i am saying/speculating.  i don't know anything for a fact, and i will not engage in any debate regarding this.  thank you.


----------



## laleeza

Dessye said:


> I'm disappointed I didn't get to see the shoes...





chanel*liz said:


> me too!!



Aw. Trust me ladies, you only missed a couple (at best) decent ones


----------



## laleeza

carlinha said:


> i'm not really sure why, but maybe you can email the Ecomm customer service and ask for an explanation?  or maybe PM one of the mods?   there must be a good one, and i hardly think it's a separation between "chosen ones" and "bottom feeders".  i really doubt any of the TPF mods would completely remove photos simply for that reason, it would have to be a very good one.  perhaps a direct email/contact from someone from the Louboutin team asking it to be removed.  that is the only reason i see why it has been removed completely.



I have no desire to get an explanation - and im just stating my opinion as to why this similar situation seems to happen quite frequently. Just a blanket conclusion on my part. Mind you, not that I'm too bothered by it other than all of the drama that seems to ensue around it. Just like this...


----------



## carlinha

laleeza said:


> I have no desire to get an explanation - and im just stating my opinion as to why this similar situation seems to happen quite frequently. Just a blanket conclusion on my part. Mind you, not that I'm too bothered by it other than all of the drama that seems to ensue around it. Just like this...



what drama? 

it's just some women engaging in a discussion :wondering


----------



## chanel*liz

welll.. i guess i'll get to see them soon enough!! sale season and new collection coming out!!


----------



## Dessye

laleeza said:


> Aw. Trust me ladies, you only missed a couple (at best) decent ones


 
:cry:


----------



## AEGIS

how utterly strange this forum is.  would never think a subforum on shoes could be so political.


----------



## laleeza

carlinha said:


> what drama?
> 
> it's just some women engaging in a discussion :wondering



Really? 'Maybe I can email ecomm...?' not at all snarky?
Maybe we can just let it go. I promise I will


----------



## chanel*liz

AEGIS said:


> how utterly strange this forum is.  would never think a subforum on shoes could be so political.


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

OMG I Neeeed to save a lot for the SS Anniversary Colllection !
Oh my LORD !


----------



## Dessye

Can someone at least describe the shoes?  Is that allowed?


----------



## carlinha

laleeza said:


> Really? 'Maybe I can email ecomm...?' not at all snarky?
> Maybe we can just let it go. I promise I will



by the way that comment was directed towards *louboutinhottie* who asked how come they're not meant to be posted in the first place.... if you see i quoted her above you.  it was really meant to be a helpful response to her, and wasn't meant at all to be "snarky" towards you... maybe you're jumping the gun here?

i just lumped my response together to also comment on what you said about "chosen ones" and "bottom feeders".


----------



## carlinha

AEGIS said:


> *how utterly strange this forum is.  would never think a subforum on shoes could be so political.*





chanel*liz said:


>



indeed!


----------



## laleeza

carlinha said:


> by the way that comment was directed towards *louboutinhottie* who asked how come they're not meant to be posted in the first place.... if you see i quoted her above you.  it was really meant to be a helpful response to her, and wasn't meant at all to be "snarky" towards you... maybe you're jumping the gun here?
> 
> i just lumped my response together to also comment on what you said about "chosen ones" and "bottom feeders".



My bad then! :shame:


----------



## carlinha

laleeza said:


> My bad then! :shame:



it's OK i know things don't translate well over the internet sometimes


----------



## LouboutinHottie

laleeza said:


> I have no desire to get an explanation - and im just stating my opinion as to why this similar situation seems to happen quite frequently. Just a blanket conclusion on my part. Mind you, not that I'm too bothered by it other than all of the drama that seems to ensue around it. Just like this...



drama?


----------



## chanel*liz

moving on: when does the anniversary collection come out??


----------



## laleeza

Dessye said:


> Can someone at least describe the shoes?  Is that allowed?



Well - one was a gorgeous lady gres style in red suede, but on the highness platform. It's very pretty!


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

chanel*liz said:


> moving on: when does the anniversary collection come out??



i think someone posted march? but to jump on your SA's to pre-order now since they will probably sell-out super fast


----------



## jenayb

LouboutinHottie said:


> drama?



Seriously, please just let it go. 

Can we go back to topic now?


----------



## carlinha

laleeza said:


> My bad then! :shame:



by the way i agree with you too that i would have thought if *nat* posted it, it would have been OK and that she had the go-ahead clearance.  strange...


----------



## laleeza

carlinha said:


> by the way i agree with you too that i would have thought if *nat* posted it, it would have been OK and that she had the go-ahead clearance.  strange...



Yeah right?! 
But like you said - it must've been coming fom CL or something in this case


----------



## Emma4790

I can remember some of them if anyone is interested. One style was a *lady gres* in red suede with a *160* heel ( kind of like the daff peep toe but with the gorge jenny knot) 
Another was the *pensee* -  that really old style with the flower on the side; it comes in "cartoon" colours. I'm pretty sure it'll come up if you google.
A croc flat sandal with crystals on the front (didn't get a good look)
That gold spikey shoes that he did for* rodarte* a few years back (the ones victoria beckam wears) - I don't really like it so I dont remember the name but its coming in a peep toe.
There was.... the *wedge from the jonathan saunders runway*... in red and cream floral pattern on the heel, with black rope outline around the shoes and a black lace around the foot holding it on( hard to explain, google saunders)... it was pretty cute , I'd love to find out the name if anyone knows. 
A *daff bootie  in python*, with a a weird effect aross the ankle, so though someone spilled some red paint over the top and side of the boot.
Another old style - don't know the name, but they are *clear plastic with little bows* up the front (t-bar style), so it looks as though the bows are on your foot. I know they came before in pink for sure, but these were black bows.
A *generic black strappy sandal* -  reminded me of trailer
A *red mesh knee boot *-  kind of ugly actually.
A patent flat pump. Totally unmemorable....sorry CL. (ironically I remembered them lol -  but yea, boring)

Thats all I remember... I know some other ladies seen them too, earlier today. Maybe they can chip in with the rest!


----------



## carlinha

Emma4790 said:


> I can remember some of them if anyone is interested. One style was a *lady gres* in red suede with a *160* heel ( kind of like the daff peep toe but with the gorge jenny knot)
> Another was the *pensee* -  that really old style with the flower on the side; it comes in "cartoon" colours. I'm pretty sure it'll come up if you google.
> I croc flat sandal with crystals on the front (didn't get a good look)
> That gold spikey shoes that he did for* rodarte* a few years back - I don't really like it so I dont remember the name but its coming in a peep toe.
> There was.... the *wedge from the jonathan saunders runway*... in red and cream floral pattern on the heel, with black rope outline around the shoes and a black lace around the foot holding it on( hard to explain, google saunders)... it was pretty cute , I'd love to find out the name if anyone knows.
> A *daff bootie  in python*, with a a weird effect aross the ankle, so though someone spilled some red paint over the top and side of the boot.
> Another old style - don't know the name, but they are *clear plastic with little bows* up the front (t-bar style), so it looks as though the bows are on your foot. I know they came before in pink for sure, but these were black bows.
> Thanks all I remember... I know some other ladies seen them too earlier today. Maybe they can chip in with the rest!
> A *generic black strappy sandal* -  reminded me of trailer
> I *red mesh knee boot -  kind of ugly actually.*



 (agree with the red mesh knee boot!!!)

great memory

the Rodarte shoe is called the Isunami


----------



## Emma4790

Thanks C.!  I mentioned above the styles that were pretty enough to remember. I really want the pensee as a display shoe, and the jonathan saunders wedge. I know they aren't available until march, but would you recommend trying to get on a waiting list now? I've never been on a waiting list before.... :shame:


----------



## laleeza

carlinha said:


> (agree with the red mesh knee boot!!!)
> 
> great memory
> 
> the Rodarte shoe is called the Isunami



Yes - the isunami was the other gorgeous one that I'd never be able to wear :cry:


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

Dessye said:


> Can someone at least describe the shoes?  Is that allowed?



i hope it is ok i write this-- if not someone please let me know, i don't want to step on any toes. this is also from my memory, so i may be innacurate on the details. i didn't spend much time looking since i could quickly tell i am not going to order any of them. sorry! but i hope the following helps a little:

there was the lady gres, which was a super high platform peep toe in what appeared to be a red suede, daffofile height i think. with the gathering material and a knot on top.

then in the same color red there was a boot-height she with fringe i think, super high heel as well.

then there was that pink pigalle type shoe with a cartoon-looking flower on the side.

there was the 'isolde' which was a dominatrix-looking open-toe shoe in a nude color with spikes and strass, and lots of ankle straps.

then a black strappy sandal where all the straps had zippers on them (this one i am a bit fuzzy on)

there was a black round closed toe high heel with a chunky gold heel... i think. even fuzzier on this one. 

there was a flat that i think spelled "LOVE" on the toe like past styles have.

there was a daf booty i think in python or some skin with a splash of red color.

sorry i can't remember more!

edit-- seems like Emma beat me to it! honestly I am not sure how accurate my descriptions are, so I am glad she posted as well


----------



## Emma4790

LamborghiniGirl said:


> i hope it is ok i write this-- if not someone please let me know, i don't want to step on any toes. this is also from my memory, so i may be innacurate on the details. i didn't spend much time looking since i could quickly tell i am not going to order any of them. sorry! but i hope the following helps a little:
> 
> there was the lady gres, which was a super high platform peep toe in what appeared to be a red suede, daffofile height i think. with the gathering material and a knot on top.
> 
> then in the same color red there was a boot-height she with fringe i think, super high heel as well.
> 
> then there was that pink pigalle type shoe with a cartoon-looking flower on the side.
> 
> there was the 'isolde' which was a dominatrix-looking open-toe shoe in a nude color with spikes and strass, and lots of ankle straps.
> 
> then a black strappy sandal where all the straps had zippers on them (this one i am a bit fuzzy on)
> 
> there was a black round closed toe high heel with a chunky gold heel... i think. even fuzzier on this one.
> 
> there was a flat that i think spelled "LOVE" on the toe like past styles have.
> 
> there was a daf booty i think in python or some skin with a splash of red color.
> 
> sorry i can't remember more!




Hehe we just made the exact same list   lol.... we both obviously only remember the hot/cute ones!! The rest maybe weren't worth remembering! lol


----------



## chanel*liz

i totally need and want the isunami


----------



## Dessye

Emma4790 said:


> I can remember some of them if anyone is interested. One style was a *lady gres* in red suede with a *160* heel ( kind of like the daff peep toe but with the gorge jenny knot)
> Another was the *pensee* - that really old style with the flower on the side; it comes in "cartoon" colours. I'm pretty sure it'll come up if you google.
> A croc flat sandal with crystals on the front (didn't get a good look)
> That gold spikey shoes that he did for* rodarte* a few years back (the ones victoria beckam wears) - I don't really like it so I dont remember the name but its coming in a peep toe.
> There was.... the *wedge from the jonathan saunders runway*... in red and cream floral pattern on the heel, with black rope outline around the shoes and a black lace around the foot holding it on( hard to explain, google saunders)... it was pretty cute , I'd love to find out the name if anyone knows.
> A *daff bootie in python*, with a a weird effect aross the ankle, so though someone spilled some red paint over the top and side of the boot.
> Another old style - don't know the name, but they are *clear plastic with little bows* up the front (t-bar style), so it looks as though the bows are on your foot. I know they came before in pink for sure, but these were black bows.
> A *generic black strappy sandal* - reminded me of trailer
> A *red mesh knee boot *- kind of ugly actually.
> A patent flat pump. Totally unmemorable....sorry CL. (ironically I remembered them lol - but yea, boring)
> 
> Thanks all I remember... I know some other ladies seen them too earlier today. Maybe they can chip in with the rest!


 
Wow, thank you, thank you!!   And yes, you have fantastic memory! 

Oh yes, the Isunami (thanks *C*)!!! Another collector's item 

Oh and yes I googled Jonathan Saunders Runway 2011-12 and do you mean the Enclume?


----------



## AEGIS

there's a pair on ebay size 38.5 right now

http://www.ebay.com/itm/SUPER-RARE-...07752?pt=UK_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item415eaf1908


----------



## Emma4790

Dessye said:


> Wow, thank you, thank you!!   And yes, you have fantastic memory!
> 
> Oh yes, the Isunami (thanks *C*)!!! Another collector's item
> 
> Oh and yes I googled Jonathan Saunders Runway 2011-12 and do you mean the Enclume?



No sweetie..... these.....








But black rope around the whole outside, and the blue part was a red/cream floral pattern. Amazing!! I wish I could find a side profile of these but I cant....


----------



## Emma4790

Dessye said:


> Wow, thank you, thank you!!   And yes, you have fantastic memory!
> 
> Oh yes, the Isunami (thanks *C*)!!! Another collector's item
> 
> Oh and yes I googled Jonathan Saunders Runway 2011-12 and do you mean the Enclume?




oops.... I found the profile....

http://www.missmalini.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/10/Christian-Louboutin.jpg

I can't make the pic work for some reason


----------



## Emma4790

AEGIS said:


> there's a pair on ebay size 38.5 right now
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/SUPER-RARE-...07752?pt=UK_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item415eaf1908



Wow. Thats a pretty good price too. The new ones are higher I think... or maybe the new peep toe is just throwing me off! :wondering


----------



## AEGIS

Emma4790 said:


> oops.... I found the profile....
> 
> http://www.missmalini.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/10/Christian-Louboutin.jpg
> 
> I can't make the pic work for some reason


----------



## Emma4790

AEGIS said:


>



Thanks!  ok so imagine that bottom left pic, but the heel section is red/cream floral satin! so pretty!


----------



## carlinha

AEGIS said:


> there's a pair on ebay size 38.5 right now
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/SUPER-RARE-...07752?pt=UK_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item415eaf1908



GASP!!!!!!!!!!!!

SOMEONE GET THESE!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AEGIS

Emma4790 said:


> Wow. Thats a pretty good price too. The new ones are higher I think... or maybe the new peep toe is just throwing me off! :wondering




yeah it is.  that seller has some nice stuff.  they have a McQ dress from his last collection! off topic i know but how stunning is that print?


http://www.ebay.com/itm/COLLECTORS-...059?pt=UK_Women_s_Dresses&hash=item415eae280b


----------



## Dessye

Emma4790 said:


> No sweetie..... these.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But black rope around the whole outside, and the blue part was a red/cream floral pattern. Amazing!! I wish I could find a side profile of these but I cant....


 
OMG -- I must have these!!!


----------



## Dessye

carlinha said:


> GASP!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> SOMEONE GET THESE!!!!!!!!!!


 
*Jenay*, where are you???


----------



## LouboutinHottie

jenaywins said:


> Seriously, please just let it go.
> 
> Can we go back to topic now?



I am... I was asking about said drama. Geez.


----------



## laleeza

Ok I'm confused now - if that's the rodarte, is this the isunami?
http://favim.com/image/7011/


----------



## Dessye

Oh boy, we are having a day of multiple misunderstandings! 

Let's all just sing kumbaya....hahaha...(Yeah, I know that was stupid )


----------



## AEGIS

laleeza said:


> Ok I'm confused now - if that's the rodarte, is this the isunami?
> http://favim.com/image/7011/




i thought the isunami was made for rodarte?


----------



## Dessye

laleeza said:


> Ok I'm confused now - if that's the rodarte, is this the isunami?
> http://favim.com/image/7011/


 
AFAIK, the one on eBay now is the Isunami.  I don't know the name of this one.


----------



## Dessye

AEGIS said:


> i thought the isunami was made for rodarte?


 
Both pairs were for the Rodarte show.

The Isunamis were also sold in limited release.  *_Danielle_* has a pair!   They were mainly worn by celebs such as VB and Janet Jackson.


----------



## laleeza

Dessye said:


> AFAIK, the one on eBay now is the Isunami.  I don't know the name of this one.



Darn. I really like that one!


----------



## LouboutinHottie

Dessye said:


> Oh boy, we are having a day of multiple misunderstandings!
> 
> Let's all just sing kumbaya....hahaha...(Yeah, I know that was stupid )


----------



## laleeza

Oh my - another awesome one for rodarte at he bottom
http://www.louboutinheelsblog.com/2011/01/christian-louboutin-rodarte-runway_04.html
They're all amazing!


----------



## AEGIS

i feel like the peep toe adds nothing to the isunami and is a lame reincarnation.  he should have just released his 20 favorite designs from the past 20 years [that are not classics]


----------



## AEGIS

laleeza said:


> Oh my - another awesome one for rodarte at he bottom
> http://www.louboutinheelsblog.com/2011/01/christian-louboutin-rodarte-runway_04.html
> They're all amazing!




 he is taking the long spikes in the front from that show and putting it on spring maggies


----------



## laleeza

AEGIS said:


> i thought the isunami was made for rodarte?



Yes - I am clearly not well-versed in designer names :giggles:


----------



## laleeza

AEGIS said:


> he is taking the long spikes in the front from that show and putting it on spring maggies



I love that Maggie too. More spikes please!


----------



## laleeza

AEGIS said:


> i feel like the peep toe adds nothing to the isunami and is a lame reincarnation.  he should have just released his 20 favorite designs from the past 20 years [that are not classics]



I agree - it was amazing as it was


----------



## Dessye

laleeza said:


> Oh my - another awesome one for rodarte at he bottom
> http://www.louboutinheelsblog.com/2011/01/christian-louboutin-rodarte-runway_04.html
> They're all amazing!


----------



## Dessye

aegis said:


> i feel like the peep toe adds nothing to the isunami and is a lame reincarnation. *he should have just released his 20 favorite designs from the past 20 years* [that are not classics]


 
ita!


----------



## carlinha

yeah there have been several rodarte shoes, but these were the only ones that ever made it into highly limited production:
Isunami


----------



## jenayb

Dessye said:


> *Jenay*, where are you???



Um, waiting for a response from the seller! That's where I am!!


----------



## Emma4790

AEGIS said:


> i feel like the peep toe adds nothing to the isunami and is a lame reincarnation.  he should have just released his 20 favorite designs from the past 20 years [that are not classics]



I totally agree. I can't help but be kind of bored by these reinventions! To me it suggests he's running out of ideas. I get re-releasing the really old styles so people can have another opportunity to obtain a style they otherwise would probably never find (pensee for example) but taking a succesful style and making a slight edit, like the daffodil and peep toe daffodil, is just  a lame way of making money without any actual creativity imo. Sorry CL, love you really! I would have liked him, too, to choose an edited selection of his personal favourites for the collection. A lot of his much older styles have a vintage feel, the classic/showgirl/film noir styles, and I think he toned that down a lot to be commercially successful, despite this not being his real passion (I think).


----------



## laleeza

carlinha said:


> yeah there have been several rodarte shoes, but these were the only ones that ever made it into highly limited production:
> Isunami



Really wish he would've kept it closed-toe!


----------



## Emma4790

jenaywins said:


> Um, waiting for a response from the seller! That's where I am!!



Yay! Good luck!


----------



## laleeza

jenaywins said:


> Um, waiting for a response from the seller! That's where I am!!


----------



## Emma4790

laleeza said:


> Really wish he would've kept it closed-toe!



I wish he had just left it alone....some things should just remain a shoe-myth!


----------



## AEGIS

jenaywins said:


> Um, waiting for a response from the seller! That's where I am!!




i like how you are about business!


----------



## Dessye

jenaywins said:


> Um, waiting for a response from the seller! That's where I am!!


----------



## carlinha

jenaywins said:


> Um, waiting for a response from the seller! That's where I am!!


----------



## jenayb

Emma4790 said:


> Yay! Good luck!



Thanks, love! 



AEGIS said:


> i like how you are about business!



Girl, please! You KNOW how I do!


----------



## Louboufan

Lol.


jenaywins said:


> Thanks, love!
> 
> 
> 
> Girl, please! You KNOW how I do!


----------



## Nolia

jenaywins said:


> Um, waiting for a response from the seller! That's where I am!!



I hope you get these Jenay!! Totally wish they were in my size!!!


----------



## Dessye

Nolia said:


> I hope you get these Jenay!! Totally wish they were in my size!!!



Me too.  There was a pair on eBay in my size a while back but there was no way I was going to pay US$10,000 for them!


----------



## NANI1972

regeens posted the Black Pigalle Spike 100 with gold spikes!!! Gorgy!!!

http://forum.purseblog.com/loubouti...-pics-info-only-no-672194-9.html#post20234022


----------



## regeens

*Sydney boutique *goodies. Some of these are old news, but I added them here anyway just for eye candy.

Pigalle Spikes 100 Black Nappa with Gold Studs. Go US TTS on this one.

















Another Pigalle 100 miniglitter






Still pretty although she's been around the block in this thread before


----------



## regeens

Pigalle Plato and burgundy patent against the rouge patent thingy (the style name escapes me right now) but they're practically the same color






This looks to me like it needs to be sown onto something. Looks better on the black than the nude ones.






Just a clutch...a Brodee mini one.  With a blonde lady with really tall hair.


----------



## Dessye

regeens said:


> Pigalle Plato and burgundy patent against the rouge patent thingy (the style name escapes me right now) but they're practically the same color
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This looks to me like it needs to be sown onto something. Looks better on the black than the nude ones.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just a clutch...a Brodee mini one.  With a blonde lady with really tall hair.



The patent shoe is called Helmour.   And I saw that clutch at Lane Crawford in HK -- it's so cute!!!


----------



## regeens

Dessye said:


> The patent shoe is called Helmour.  And I saw that clutch at Lane Crawford in HK -- it's so cute!!!


 
HELMOUR!!!!!! I kept thinking Helmut? Lang? nah!  Thanks *Dessye!*


----------



## jenayb

Gosh those Pigalle Spikes!!!


----------



## AEGIS

thanks regeens!!! 




regeens said:


> *Sydney boutique *goodies. Some of these are old news, but I added them here anyway just for eye candy.
> 
> Pigalle Spikes 100 Black Nappa with Gold Studs. Go US TTS on this one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another Pigalle 100 miniglitter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still pretty although she's been around the block in this thread before


----------



## laleeza

Oooooh spikes. Pretty


----------



## LouboutinHottie

jenaywins said:


> Um, waiting for a response from the seller! That's where I am!!



 Collection update!


----------



## MsCav2

If there is any shoe that should have made the list for 20th Anniversary it should have been the Cork Catenita w/ hot pink heel , those were my 2nd pair of loubs back in 08 !!!! Love them still one of my FAVS !!


----------



## jenayb

LouboutinHottie said:


> Collection update!



Hehe!! 

I actually have four total for tomorrow, pending a FedEx delivery!


----------



## LouboutinHottie

jenaywins said:


> Hehe!!
> 
> I actually have four total for tomorrow, pending a FedEx delivery!


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

Ladies, i might be the only one to like the ISOLDE even more than the OLD INSUNAMI !
I have tried on the Insunami and the PITCH was a killer as the Pigalle 120.
This time,if am not mistaken, the style is more wearable as it is actually a Daffodile !
For such expensive piece i think we need to consider the level of comfort too !
Hope you got my point  
TIA'


----------



## moshi_moshi

MsCav2 said:


> If there is any shoe that should have made the list for 20th Anniversary it should have been the Cork Catenita w/ hot pink heel , those were my 2nd pair of loubs back in 08 !!!! Love them still one of my FAVS !!


 
definitely one of my favorite styles....still trying to find a pair and make them work (my feet hate sling backs)


----------



## moshi_moshi

i read a few pages back but didn't see anything about this....

did anyone see the video on the window about barney's CL 20th anniversary madison ave windows?  it's pretty cool... that spikey peeptoe shoe is featured in one of them

http://thewindow.barneys.com/barneys-christian-louboutin-20th-anniversary-windows/


----------



## phiphi

regeens said:


> *Sydney boutique *goodies. Some of these are old news, but I added them here anyway just for eye candy.
> 
> Pigalle Spikes 100 Black Nappa with Gold Studs. Go US TTS on this one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another Pigalle 100 miniglitter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still pretty although she's been around the block in this thread before



eye candyyyyyyyyyy!! thank you R! the burgundy pigalle plato is gorgeous - is it like the oxblood patent? or more towards the rouge?


----------



## anniethecat

Dessye said:


> OMG -- I must have these!!!


 
ME too!  They were the one pair that caught my eye from the pics Nat posted.


----------



## ntntgo

regeens said:


> Pigalle Plato and burgundy patent against the rouge patent thingy (the style name escapes me right now) but they're practically the same color
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This looks to me like it needs to be sown onto something. Looks better on the black than the nude ones.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just a clutch...a Brodee mini one. With a blonde lady with really tall hair.


 
Thanks Love,
The ones with the rivets are simply the the Devalavi, which I love and have both colors on the way.  Love them.


----------



## jamidee

laleeza said:


> Aw. Trust me ladies, you only missed a couple (at best) decent ones


Well, this is heartbreaking...


----------



## jamidee

AEGIS said:


> how utterly strange this forum is.  would never think a subforum on shoes could be so political.




I agree. Cat fight central! :girlwhack:


----------



## jamidee

laleeza said:


> Well - one was a gorgeous lady gres style in red suede, but on the highness platform. It's very pretty!



I saw this one, but I didn't get to see any of the others. :cry:


----------



## AEGIS

MsCav2 said:


> If there is any shoe that should have made the list for 20th Anniversary it should have been the Cork Catenita w/ hot pink heel , those were my 2nd pair of loubs back in 08 !!!! Love them still one of my FAVS !!


 

I liked those. I had a very hard time choosing between them and the white/pink very croise.


----------



## jamidee

Well, needless to say, the descriptions don't sound appealing to me. SO yay for my bank account!


----------



## ntntgo

jenaywins said:


> Hehe!!
> 
> I actually have four total for tomorrow, pending a FedEx delivery!


 
You have a problem.  And I can say that to you because we're related. LMFAO
And, I have 5 pair coming, I win.  HA HA, :boxing:  We're so competitive but you usually win.  I so love ya, sis.  

Now give me that bag that I covet.  If you really loved me, you'd give it to me. Garth


----------



## jenayb

ntntgo said:


> You have a problem. And I can say that to you because we're related. LMFAO
> And, I have 5 pair coming, I win. HA HA, :boxing: We're so competitive but you usually win. I so love ya, sis.
> 
> Now give me that bag that I covet. If you really loved me, you'd give it to me. Garth


 
Garth!!!!! 

Duh, you _always_ win!!!  

The bag is mine. :ninja:


----------



## ntntgo

jenaywins said:


> Garth!!!!!
> 
> Duh, you _always_ win!!!
> 
> The bag is mine. :ninja:


 

Hmmmm....but don't I have a bag that you just want sooooo badly?????


Thought you'd roll with the Garth.


----------



## laleeza

jenaywins said:


> Hehe!!
> 
> I actually have four total for tomorrow, pending a FedEx delivery!



Yay!!! Can't wait to see 
Bring em on!


----------



## jenayb

ntntgo said:


> Hmmmm....but don't I have a bag that you just want sooooo badly?????
> 
> 
> Thought you'd roll with the Garth.


----------



## jenayb

laleeza said:


> Yay!!! Can't wait to see
> Bring em on!


 
DBF is at home as we speak and has been instructed to STAY home until said delivery has been made and signed for.

DBF: But I'm going to lunch with Luiz downtown. 
ME: Then I hope the Fedex guy comes early.


----------



## laleeza

jenaywins said:


> DBF is at home as we speak and has been instructed to STAY home until said delivery has been made and signed for.
> 
> DBF: But I'm going to lunch with Luiz downtown.
> ME: Then I hope the Fedex guy comes early.


----------



## JetSetGo!

*Can we just please talk about the SHOES in the pictures we CAN see and not about the philosophies of post vs not post, etc.?*


----------



## Emily HC

moshi_moshi said:


> i read a few pages back but didn't see anything about this....
> 
> did anyone see the video on the window about barney's CL 20th anniversary madison ave windows?  it's pretty cool... that spikey peeptoe shoe is featured in one of them
> 
> http://thewindow.barneys.com/barneys-christian-louboutin-20th-anniversary-windows/



It's pretty cool! creepy too tho  thanks for sharing!


----------



## jamidee

jenaywins said:


> Hehe!!
> 
> I actually have four total for tomorrow, pending a FedEx delivery!



Wow you have been busy!!


----------



## laleeza

moshi_moshi said:


> i read a few pages back but didn't see anything about this....
> 
> did anyone see the video on the window about barney's CL 20th anniversary madison ave windows?  it's pretty cool... that spikey peeptoe shoe is featured in one of them
> 
> http://thewindow.barneys.com/barneys-christian-louboutin-20th-anniversary-windows/



Omg i am so loving that shoe - it's amazing!!!


----------



## jamidee

jenaywins said:


> DBF is at home as we speak and has been instructed to STAY home until said delivery has been made and signed for.
> 
> DBF: But I'm going to lunch with Luiz downtown.
> ME: Then I hope the Fedex guy comes early.


:lolots:


----------



## gymangel812

regeens said:


> *Sydney boutique *goodies. Some of these are old news, but I added them here anyway just for eye candy.
> 
> Pigalle Spikes 100 Black Nappa with Gold Studs. Go US TTS on this one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another Pigalle 100 miniglitter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still pretty although she's been around the block in this thread before


those pigalles and LPs...

now the important decision... which new spikes do i get (most likely lady peep)..? i probably shouldn't get black/gold because i have black/black LP and black/silver egoutinas. sooooo... do i get all silver or all gold?!?!?


----------



## jamidee

gymangel812 said:


> those pigalles and LPs...
> 
> now the important decision... which new spikes do i get (most likely lady peep)..? i probably shouldn't get black/gold because i have black/black LP and black/silver egoutinas. sooooo... do i get all silver or all gold?!?!?



Oh gold all the way... DO IT!


----------



## jamidee

ntntgo said:


> You have a problem.  And I can say that to you because we're related. LMFAO
> And, I have 5 pair coming, I win.  HA HA, :boxing:  We're so competitive but you usually win.  I so love ya, sis.
> 
> Now give me that bag that I covet.  If you really loved me, you'd give it to me. Garth




Oh you MUST post pics ASAP! You girls crack me up.:giggles:


----------



## 318Platinum

laleeza said:


> Omg i am so loving that shoe - it's amazing!!!



I AM TOO IN LOVE WITH IT TOO!!! Do you know if this is an Anniversary shoe, or if this will be a public release? I need ALL the details!!


----------



## laleeza

318Platinum said:


> I AM TOO IN LOVE WITH IT TOO!!! Do you know if this is an Anniversary shoe, or if this will be a public release? I need ALL the details!!



It's a shoe he did for Rodarte some time ago. It would be awesome if he brings it back!!!!


----------



## carlinha

318Platinum said:


> I AM TOO IN LOVE WITH IT TOO!!! Do you know if this is an Anniversary shoe, or if this will be a public release? I need ALL the details!!





laleeza said:


> It's a shoe he did for Rodarte some time ago. It would be awesome if he brings it back!!!!



No the Rodarte Isunami shoes are different.

These are a pair he did for The Blonds NY FW10 fashion show last year:
http://thegloss.com/fashion/theatrical-fun-from-the-blonds-at-nyfw/
http://allantecathe.blogspot.com/2010/01/blonds-noir-jewelry-customize-christian.html


----------



## laleeza

carlinha said:


> No the Rodarte shoes are different.
> 
> These are a pair he did for The Blonds NY FW10 fashion show last year:
> http://thegloss.com/fashion/theatrical-fun-from-the-blonds-at-nyfw/
> http://allantecathe.blogspot.com/2010/01/blonds-noir-jewelry-customize-christian.html



Wow - so these were just done last year? Were any made available publicly?
Thanks for the info!


----------



## carlinha

laleeza said:


> Wow - so these were just done last year? *Were any made available publicly?*
> Thanks for the info!



No none that I'm aware of :cry:... and believe me I asked... perhaps there's a few floating about from the fashion show, photoshoots, etc.


----------



## jenayb

carlinha said:


> No the Rodarte Isunami shoes are different.
> 
> These are a pair he did for The Blonds NY FW10 fashion show last year:
> http://thegloss.com/fashion/theatrical-fun-from-the-blonds-at-nyfw/
> http://allantecathe.blogspot.com/2010/01/blonds-noir-jewelry-customize-christian.html


 
I would literally give up every shoe in my collection to have these.


----------



## laleeza

carlinha said:


> No none that I'm aware of :cry:... and believe me I asked... perhaps there's a few floating about from the fashion show, photoshoots, etc.



 They're simply amazing! I would die to get my hands on them! Do you know anything about these Car? I saw them when I was googling rodarte 
They're pretty awesome too!
http://www.nowpublic.com/style/fierce-shoes


----------



## laleeza

jenaywins said:


> I would literally give up every shoe in my collection to have these.



I'd give up my humble collection too - even tho they're open toes.


----------



## carlinha

here's when we first started talking about these shoes back in Feb 2010.... unfortunately the pics have been removed already but you can see all the buzz/chatter about it back then!
http://forum.purseblog.com/christia...cls-on-the-runway-426806-21.html#post14288662


----------



## carlinha

laleeza said:


> They're simply amazing! I would die to get my hands on them! Do you know anything about these Car? I saw them when I was googling rodarte
> They're pretty awesome too!
> http://www.nowpublic.com/style/fierce-shoes



yeah these were made for the rodarte runway also... and never produced for the public either 

i have NEVER seen these anywhere except on the models in the runway... i think there is ONE (famous) woman who owns a pair... i can't remember who it is now....


----------



## laleeza

carlinha said:


> yeah these were made for the rodarte runway also... and never produced for the public either
> 
> i have NEVER seen these anywhere except on the models in the runway... i think there is ONE (famous) woman who owns a pair... i can't remember who it is now....



What a shame. They are stunners!


----------



## laleeza

carlinha said:


> here's when we first started talking about these shoes back in Feb 2010.... unfortunately the pics have been removed already but you can see all the buzz/chatter about it back then!
> http://forum.purseblog.com/christia...cls-on-the-runway-426806-21.html#post14288662



Thanks Car! Obviously, I'm not too hip to the fashion scene


----------



## carlinha

laleeza said:


> What a shame. They are stunners!



it's really such a shame that a lot of the runway shoes never make it to the public because in my opinion they're some of the most amazing shoes i've ever seen!!!    maybe it's just not feasible for the amount of work required to put into one pair... he could still make SOME though!  geez... i mean, if he has to tempt us with these pics!   it's agony to know we can ever have them!


----------



## carlinha

laleeza said:


> Thanks Car! Obviously, I'm not too hip to the fashion scene



hehe neither am i that's why i really enjoyed when this thread was more active (CLs on the runway) because that's how i kept up with the fashion scene!  

people like *elise* were amazing about posting on there... i hope she does it again.


----------



## laleeza

carlinha said:


> hehe neither am i that's why i really enjoyed when this thread was more active (CLs on the runway) because that's how i kept up with the fashion scene!
> 
> people like *elise* were amazing about posting on there... i hope she does it again.



Oh puhleez! You always look fabulous!!


----------



## jamidee

jenaywins said:


> I would literally give up every shoe in my collection to have these.


I would be so afraid to take out a toe or an ankle (of someone else) with those things!


----------



## chacci1

JetSetGo! said:


> *Can we just please talk about the SHOES in the pictures we CAN see and not about the philosophies of post vs not post, etc.?*



Thank you!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## carlinha

laleeza said:


> Oh puhleez! You always look fabulous!!



aww thank you


----------



## Elise499

carlinha said:


> hehe neither am i that's why i really enjoyed when this thread was more active (CLs on the runway) because that's how i kept up with the fashion scene!
> 
> people like *elise* were amazing about posting on there... i hope she does it again.



Thank you, I thought people were not that interested in the CLs on the runway thread, but I can post some pictures of the s/s 2012 show if you want


----------



## jenayb

Elise499 said:


> Thank you, I thought people were not that interested in the CLs on the runway thread, but I can post some pictures of the s/s 2012 show if you want


 
Um. Yes, please!!!


----------



## laleeza

Elise499 said:


> Thank you, I thought people were not that interested in the CLs on the runway thread, but I can post some pictures of the s/s 2012 show if you want



Yes please!


----------



## carlinha

Elise499 said:


> Thank you, I thought people were not that interested in the CLs on the runway thread, but I can post some pictures of the s/s 2012 show if you want



yes please!  OMG i LOVED that thread!!!


----------



## regeens

phiphi said:


> eye candyyyyyyyyyy!! thank you R! the burgundy pigalle plato is gorgeous - is it like the oxblood patent? or more towards the rouge?



Happy to post eye candy ladies!

*Phi*, the Pigalle Plato burgundy looked just like the rouge patent Helmour. Even the SA couldn't distinguish between the two. Remember the rouge patent Bianca? It's like that.


----------



## Dessye

Elise499 said:


> Thank you, I thought people were not that interested in the CLs on the runway thread, but I can post some pictures of the s/s 2012 show if you want



Please do!!!


----------



## chacci1

Ladies.  Need your advice.  What do you all think of this boot???  I just got it today and am trying to figure it out.  Its extremely comfortable!  I think I'd be able to wear it w a lot of things. But dont know of I really love it w black leggings or my black skinny jeans which I tend to live in his time of year.  Sorry for no modeling pics. Here is a stock pic. I'm travelling so can't take modeling pics right now. Would love your thoughts!


----------



## jenayb

chacci1 said:


> Ladies.  Need your advice.  What do you all think of this boot???  I just got it today and am trying to figure it out.  Its extremely comfortable!  I think I'd be able to wear it w a lot of things. But dont know of I really love it w black leggings or my black skinny jeans which I tend to live in his time of year.  Sorry for no modeling pics. Here is a stock pic. I'm travelling so can't take modeling pics right now. Would love your thoughts!



Can I be totally honest with you babe? I feel that boot is just too much.


----------



## Emma4790

chacci1 said:


> Ladies.  Need your advice.  What do you all think of this boot???  I just got it today and am trying to figure it out.  Its extremely comfortable!  I think I'd be able to wear it w a lot of things. But dont know of I really love it w black leggings or my black skinny jeans which I tend to live in his time of year.  Sorry for no modeling pics. Here is a stock pic. I'm travelling so can't take modeling pics right now. Would love your thoughts!



I really like the boot. I think they are totally fierce. But I feel I have be honest too and say that although they are very cool, they are more 'runaway' and I wouldn't feel comfortable wearing them in everyday life.... As a flat boot maybe, but I think the heel just makes them _too much_


----------



## AEGIS

chacci1 said:


> Ladies.  Need your advice.  What do you all think of this boot???  I just got it today and am trying to figure it out.  Its extremely comfortable!  I think I'd be able to wear it w a lot of things. But dont know of I really love it w black leggings or my black skinny jeans which I tend to live in his time of year.  Sorry for no modeling pics. Here is a stock pic. I'm travelling so can't take modeling pics right now. Would love your thoughts!



Why do you not think you could wear it with leggings? I think I've seen klohe k in these and I believe she wore leggings with them. IA with Jenay though that these boots are very much a statement but I think it could work. I prefer other style studded boots.  

These aren't your first cl boots so I think it could within your collection.


----------



## laleeza

chacci1 said:


> Ladies.  Need your advice.  What do you all think of this boot???  I just got it today and am trying to figure it out.  Its extremely comfortable!  I think I'd be able to wear it w a lot of things. But dont know of I really love it w black leggings or my black skinny jeans which I tend to live in his time of year.  Sorry for no modeling pics. Here is a stock pic. I'm travelling so can't take modeling pics right now. Would love your thoughts!



I actually love this boot!! But I'm partial to black leather and studs!!
Can we see a mod pic?
Eta: Sorry - just realized you can't do one


----------



## chanel*liz

chacci1 said:


> Ladies.  Need your advice.  What do you all think of this boot???  I just got it today and am trying to figure it out.  Its extremely comfortable!  I think I'd be able to wear it w a lot of things. But dont know of I really love it w black leggings or my black skinny jeans which I tend to live in his time of year.  Sorry for no modeling pics. Here is a stock pic. I'm travelling so can't take modeling pics right now. Would love your thoughts!



I actually really love them. I think they're edgy and fierce!! But I like over the top so..


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

jenaywins said:


> Can I be totally honest with you babe? I feel that boot is just too much.



agree. I loved them the first time I saw them in the lookbook, but then on second thought with all the studs... just too much for my relatively simple life


----------



## jamidee

chacci1 said:


> Ladies.  Need your advice.  What do you all think of this boot???  I just got it today and am trying to figure it out.  Its extremely comfortable!  I think I'd be able to wear it w a lot of things. But dont know of I really love it w black leggings or my black skinny jeans which I tend to live in his time of year.  Sorry for no modeling pics. Here is a stock pic. I'm travelling so can't take modeling pics right now. Would love your thoughts!



I've seen khloe k in them a couple of times and felt that it was just a litle too biker girl for me. But, that's not my style. They should come complete with a Harley  if you're a little bit rocker, then rock them! I'm all priss and sass and  very little edge so for me it just wouldn't work.


----------



## aoqtpi

chacci1 said:


> Ladies.  Need your advice.  What do you all think of this boot???  I just got it today and am trying to figure it out.  Its extremely comfortable!  I think I'd be able to wear it w a lot of things. But dont know of I really love it w black leggings or my black skinny jeans which I tend to live in his time of year.  Sorry for no modeling pics. Here is a stock pic. I'm travelling so can't take modeling pics right now. Would love your thoughts!



I think these would look amazing with black leggings and a black tunic. Though they're kind of OTT, they'd work well with all-black outfits.


----------



## chacci1

I love you ladies!!!  Knew I could rely on you all!  I will take some modeling pics when I get home on Tuesday. The OTT nature of them doesn't really bother me. Prob bc I'm over the top usually!!  Ha ha. Funny thing is that I am not biker/rock n roll chic at all!  These for some reason grabbed me but that may also e the same reason I asked you all for your opinion!  Hopefully the modeling pics will help me figure out exactly what to do w them and if I should keep or not keep!  I just got them on Thursday ad wished I would have taken modeling pics before I left!


----------



## chacci1

AEGIS said:


> Why do you not think you could wear it with leggings? I think I've seen klohe k in these and I believe she wore leggings with them. IA with Jenay though that these boots are very much a statement but I think it could work. I prefer other style studded boots.
> 
> These aren't your first cl boots so I think it could within your collection.



I'm sort of thinking the same thing!  I have enough "regular" boots. But still don't know??!!!


----------



## BattyBugs

I actually love these. They are two of my favorite things...boots & studs.


----------



## chanel*liz

BattyBugs said:


> I actually love these. They are two of my favorite things...boots & studs.


 same here!!


----------



## JetSetGo!

aoqtpi said:


> I think these would look amazing with black leggings and a black tunic. Though they're kind of OTT, they'd work well with all-black outfits.




ITA with this.


----------



## Dessye

chacci1 said:


> Ladies.  Need your advice.  What do you all think of this boot???  I just got it today and am trying to figure it out.  Its extremely comfortable!  I think I'd be able to wear it w a lot of things. But dont know of I really love it w black leggings or my black skinny jeans which I tend to live in his time of year.  Sorry for no modeling pics. Here is a stock pic. I'm travelling so can't take modeling pics right now. Would love your thoughts!



At first I thought it might be OTT, but then I read *aoqtpi*'s comment and started picturing it that way and thought...yeah!!!  Keep the black outfit simple and these will really pop!  I think skinny jeans would be too much -- but black leggings would be


----------



## sobe2009

Dessye said:


> Me too.  There was a pair on eBay in my size a while back but there was no way I was going to pay US$10,000 for them!



Not sure what's your sizing... But this pair is an old one with the old sizing. Around 2008, my CLs were 40 and with CLs after 2009 my size is 39 or 38.5.
I would email the seller if you are really interested, this run small and are a must have.


----------



## LizzielovesCL

Chacci, I really like those boots as well. I was thinking about buying them at Nordstrom's when my SA sent me the picture of them. Maybe once you post modeling picture I can truly decide.


----------



## erinmiyu

*chacci,* i'm not a fan, but i could see them being an edgy addition to a simple outfit.


----------



## sophinette007

Chacci I like them, i am sure they can make pop a simple outfit like skinny jeans and black top or a total black look or even be worn with a jean short with a classy silk tunic!If the outfit stays simple and not too much over the top they would be defnitively stylish!


----------



## sophinette007

Girls! I am so in love with Nat , piwie and Jenay Purple Indigo Maggie! It seems like usally I wake up too late! Do you think they would be still available somewhere in Europe? I asked my SA from Paris but still aven't have any answer! I am a sucker of purple shoes but didn't love the stock picture which didn't give justice to the vibrant and yummie color of the purple Maggie in The pictures of the lovely TPF members. Please give me hope, one month after their arrival in stores, do you think I would have a chance to find one paire? Will it be more back order? Thanks I am so in love again lol


----------



## jenayb

sophinette007 said:


> Girls! I am so in love with Nat , piwie and Jenay Purple Indigo Maggie! It seems like usally I wake up too late! Do you think they would be still available somewhere in Europe? I asked my SA from Paris but still aven't have any answer! I am a sucker of purple shoes but didn't love the stock picture which didn't give justice to the vibrant and yummie color of the purple Maggie in The pictures of the lovely TPF members. Please give me hope, one month after their arrival in stores, do you think I would have a chance to find one paire? Will it be more back order? Thanks I am so in love again lol


 
JJR isn't really answering emails right now hon, so it isn't necessarily an indication that they are gone. Keep trying I'm sure there's a pair to be found.


----------



## pixiesparkle

sophinette007 said:


> Girls! I am so in love with Nat , piwie and Jenay Purple Indigo Maggie! It seems like usally I wake up too late! Do you think they would be still available somewhere in Europe? I asked my SA from Paris but still aven't have any answer! I am a sucker of purple shoes but didn't love the stock picture which didn't give justice to the vibrant and yummie color of the purple Maggie in The pictures of the lovely TPF members. Please give me hope, one month after their arrival in stores, do you think I would have a chance to find one paire? Will it be more back order? Thanks I am so in love again lol


you're based in France right? If they're not replying to your emails then try give them a call instead. Keep trying until they pick up . I got my purple/indigo Maggie from JJR but I remember that St.Honore or Grenelle had them as well


----------



## amorris

sophinette007 said:


> Girls! I am so in love with Nat , piwie and Jenay Purple Indigo Maggie! It seems like usally I wake up too late! Do you think they would be still available somewhere in Europe? I asked my SA from Paris but still aven't have any answer! I am a sucker of purple shoes but didn't love the stock picture which didn't give justice to the vibrant and yummie color of the purple Maggie in The pictures of the lovely TPF members. Please give me hope, one month after their arrival in stores, do you think I would have a chance to find one paire? Will it be more back order? Thanks I am so in love again lol



Yep, pixie's right. What size are you? I just got mine about a week ago! I know JJR has the last 35, and Grenelle has a 36. Not sure about other sizes, it's best to give them a call! Good luck! x


----------



## 318Platinum

jenaywins said:
			
		

> JJR isn't really answering emails right now hon, so it isn't necessarily an indication that they are gone. Keep trying I'm sure there's a pair to be found.



I have sent like 6 emails to them and still, NOTHING! I wanted to know about the Patent Nude Pigalle Plato 140mm. Does anyone here have it? If so, TTS, and do you have MOD pics? TIA


----------



## amorris

318Platinum said:


> I have sent like 6 emails to them and still, NOTHING! I wanted to know about the Patent Nude Pigalle Plato 140mm. Does anyone here have it? If so, TTS, and do you have MOD pics? TIA



I'm pretty sure they should fit like a Pigalle 120 - which is usually 1/2 to 1 full size down from your TTS. You should probably ask stilly, the Pigalle Queen.

Here's her modelling pic of Pigalle Plato 140 Nude
http://forum.purseblog.com/christian-louboutin/stillys-pigalle-parade-plus-667601-2.html#post18257333


----------



## gymangel812

318Platinum said:


> I have sent like 6 emails to them and still, NOTHING! I wanted to know about the Patent Nude Pigalle Plato 140mm. Does anyone here have it? If so, TTS, and do you have MOD pics? TIA


i tried on it in red patent and went 1.5 sizes down from my tts.


----------



## Emma4790

Girls, anyone been to the boutiques in paris? I'm going on sunday for 3 days just, and I'd obviously love to go to them all, but my mum's going with me and she has never seen paris so I dont wanna drag her around shops the whole time.
 If you could only go to one or two, which would you choose? Which is mostly likely to have new stock? I really wanna see this new stuff, has anyone seen or heard of the black and gold pigalle spike anywhere in paris? So... paris shopping advice anyone....


----------



## gymangel812

Emma4790 said:


> Girls, anyone been to the boutiques in paris? I'm going on sunday for 3 days just, and I'd obviously love to go to them all, but my mum's going with me and she has never seen paris so I dont wanna drag her around shops the whole time.
> If you could only go to one or two, which would you choose? Which is mostly likely to have new stock? I really wanna see this new stuff, has anyone seen or heard of the black and gold pigalle spike anywhere in paris? So... paris shopping advice anyone....


i've never been to any but jjr is supposed to get LP black/gold spike within the next week or so, so they might have the pigalle too. i'd choose either jjr or st honore, they seem to have the best selection. you could try emailing both and see if either is getting the pigalle in soon.

does anyone know what sante fe leather is? i guess the maggie is coming in it (also in grey suede and metallica watersnake) and i'd like to know what it is before i decide it i want that or a maggie from this season.


----------



## myu3160

I can't wait the lookbook pictures!!!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Lady peep black with gold spikes has landed at the Madison boutique.... among other styles.


----------



## sophinette007

amorris said:


> Yep, pixie's right. What size are you? I just got mine about a week ago! I know JJR has the last 35, and Grenelle has a 36. Not sure about other sizes, it's best to give them a call! Good luck! x


 
By the way I love your avatar
Yes, you are right, I may try to give them a call. My size is very commun like a 38.5 so I keep my fingers crossed. How much are they retailed this season? 625 euros with VTA or another increase?

Thank you *Jenay,Pixie and 318Platinium *for beeing supportive! Ok they don't anwser right now they must have a tons of people in the store because of the holidays here I guess.


----------



## sophinette007

Emma4790 said:


> Girls, anyone been to the boutiques in paris? I'm going on sunday for 3 days just, and I'd obviously love to go to them all, but my mum's going with me and she has never seen paris so I dont wanna drag her around shops the whole time.
> If you could only go to one or two, which would you choose? Which is mostly likely to have new stock? I really wanna see this new stuff, has anyone seen or heard of the black and gold pigalle spike anywhere in paris? So... paris shopping advice anyone....


 
You should give a try to Jean Jacques Rousseau boutique as it is the historical store (moreover it is near "the Minuit moins 7 cobbler" which is Louboutin cobbler useful to add the red insole with CL signature).They have a great selection and the store is lovely and the favorite store of VIP
 I like also the Grenelle store, the Sa's here are very nice and helpful.


----------



## myu3160

Loving those hot pink daffs!! And the LPs with gold.. omg.


----------



## PANda_USC

*Just posted some pics of the S/S 2012 line that Neiman Marcus will be getting in the S/S 2012 Reference thread, ^_^.*


----------



## laleeza

PANda_USC said:


> *Just posted some pics of the S/S 2012 line that Neiman Marcus will be getting in the S/S 2012 Reference thread, ^_^.*



Thanks for posting panda!!
I must have those pink spiked magos!! Time to save up


----------



## jamidee

.


----------



## jenayb

laleeza said:


> Thanks for posting panda!!
> I must have those pink spiked magos!! Time to save up



They are wild! You totally should!!


----------



## laleeza

jenaywins said:


> They are wild! You totally should!!



Aren't they fab!? Do you think I need to waitlist now?


----------



## jenayb

laleeza said:


> Aren't they fab!? Do you think I need to waitlist now?



Honestly, I doubt it - but you never know. It can't hurt, that's for sure.


----------



## Nolia

*OH EM GEE.*


----------



## myu3160

PANda_USC said:


> *Just posted some pics of the S/S 2012 line that Neiman Marcus will be getting in the S/S 2012 Reference thread, ^_^.*



Thanks for posting panda! Do you know if those are the only ones that NM will be receiving?


----------



## authenticplease

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> I love both of these posted by *Authentic* in the new CLs thread.
> 
> Obsessed over loafers lately and I've seen those fifis IRL and they were GORGEOUS!


 
I have been having a 'mini' obsession going over the leopard pony hair loafers with the spiky lucifer-esque bow!  I adore my leopard pony hair pigalles and think the loafers would be dreamy  Ahhhhhh, the Fifis were dreamy.....I tried them on(and I worry about how delicate the Fifi heel is but I can't stop thinking about these)!!


----------



## AEGIS

laleeza said:


> Thanks for posting panda!!
> I must have those pink spiked magos!! Time to save up




pink what?! runs to thread :doggie:


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

authenticplease said:


> I have been having a 'mini' obsession going over the leopard pony hair loafers with the spiky lucifer-esque bow!  I adore my leopard pony hair pigalles and think the loafers would be dreamy  Ahhhhhh, the Fifis were dreamy.....I tried them on(and I worry about how delicate the Fifi heel is but I can't stop thinking about these)!!



Those are adorable!! I love the leopard loafers with the all over gold spikes! Or the black velvet with spikes!  I will have a pair of loafers one day! 

Honestly I've had nothing but trouble with my fifi heel. The tap is so skinny that sometimes it just breaks off and the screw is showing. This has happened twice now. A huge PITA and it only happens with one shoe not the other. Honestly as much as that annoys me I might buy another pair of fifis if one really sings to me.


----------



## AEGIS

oh wait--didn't scroll....i kinda sorta hate them.  

wish the pink were brighter, wish there weren't a zebra print, wish there weren't spikes....wait...i think i just wish it were a completely different shoe lol.  i kinda wish it were just bright pink suede with the pink mirror toe cap like the original magos.  that would've been crazeeee cute

can't wait for reveals though!!!


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

thanks Panda!!

does anyone know what the style of that gold slingback with the jeweled bow is called?


----------



## laleeza

AEGIS said:


> oh wait--didn't scroll....i kinda sorta hate them.
> 
> wish the pink were brighter, wish there weren't a zebra print, wish there weren't spikes....wait...i think i just wish it were a completely different shoe lol.  i kinda wish it were just bright pink suede with the pink mirror toe cap like the original magos.  that would've been crazeeee cute
> 
> can't wait for reveals though!!!



Really? I think this one is going to grow on you 
I'm in love already but still fear the 160


----------



## AEGIS

laleeza said:


> Really? I think this one is going to grow on you
> I'm in love already but still fear the 160




lord--it probably will everything looks weird until we get better pics or someone gets them.  

i am just ambivalent about the bigger spikes....i don't know if i can carry them off.  but they would be useful when going out in sketchy neighborhoods


----------



## AEGIS

laleeza said:


> Really? I think this one is going to grow on you
> I'm in love already but still fear the 160




lord--it probably will everything looks weird until we get better pics or someone gets them.  

i am just ambivalent about the bigger spikes....i don't know if i can carry them off.  but they would be useful when going out in sketchy neighborhoods 


and 160 is hard for me.  i try to wear my maggies around the house but even then---and bc i am a 39 i have a sneaking suspicion the heels are actually over 160


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Thanks* Panda*!!!


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

AEGIS said:


> lord--it probably will everything looks weird until we get better pics or someone gets them.
> 
> i am just ambivalent about the bigger spikes....i don't know if i can carry them off.  but they would be useful when going out in sketchy neighborhoods
> 
> 
> and 160 is hard for me.  i try to wear my maggies around the house but even then---and bc i am a 39 i have a sneaking suspicion the heels are actually over 160



yup, i got so excited when i heard 'PINK'! but i agree about the zebra. i think just straight pink suede and then the spikes would have been


----------



## aoqtpi

Thanks *Panda*!

I love that gold python LP slingback with Archdisco bow - no idea what its name is though! Doesn't look like it's in the cards, budget-wise  I miss working  Law school has far longer hours and I'm spending money instead of making it


----------



## AEGIS

LamborghiniGirl said:


> i agree, i got so excited when i heard 'PINK'! but i agree about the zebra, i don't think it would work well into my wardrobe of existing bags and clothes. i think just straight pink suede and then the spikes would have been




IA.  i am looking at all my clothes right now as I type and I do not see one thing that could work with those Magoies [idk what they're called so i combined maggie and mago]


----------



## AEGIS

aoqtpi said:


> Thanks *Panda*!
> 
> I love that gold python LP slingback with *Archdisco *bow - no idea what its name is though! Doesn't look like it's in the cards, budget-wise  I miss working  Law school has far longer hours and I'm spending money instead of making it




really one of my favorite CL styles


----------



## NANI1972

aoqtpi said:


> Thanks *Panda*!
> 
> I love that gold python LP slingback with Archdisco bow - no idea what its name is though! Doesn't look like it's in the cards, budget-wise  I miss working  Law school has far longer hours and I'm spending money instead of making it


Ya agree those are gorgy. Thinking those are the Metal Nodo but not sure. I am actually hoping they will be available in a 120.


----------



## laleeza

AEGIS said:


> lord--it probably will everything looks weird until we get better pics or someone gets them.
> 
> i am just ambivalent about the bigger spikes....i don't know if i can carry them off.  but they would be useful when going out in sketchy neighborhoods
> 
> Or on the subway
> 
> and 160 is hard for me.  i try to wear my maggies around the house but even then---and bc i am a 39 i have a sneaking suspicion the heels are actually over 160



This is what I'm worried about too - I'm hoping they'll come in 140


----------



## 318Platinum

I hear that the Metal Nodo is basically Gold Python on a Lucifer Bow style, but if that were the case, wouldn't it just be called "Lucifer Bow"? I am not feeling the Peep Toe Daffs in the least. Thanks, PANDA, for this intel you have shared.  I didn't see a Pink Daffodile.


----------



## PANda_USC

No problem everyone!

*myu*, I only posted photos of the more "Crazier" styles, haha. There are definitely going to be some low-heeled, basic peep toes in black and nude patent as well, .


----------



## gymangel812

Nolia said:


> *OH EM GEE.*


ooh i don't know why but i like those. not feeling the peep toe daffs though. like the lady clou-ish ones though!


----------



## gymangel812

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Lady peep black with gold spikes has landed at the Madison boutique.... among other styles.





myu3160 said:


> Loving those hot pink daffs!! And the LPs with gold.. omg.


why am i not getting the madison emails any more (or just this one)?!? i want to see the pink daffs and LPs!


----------



## myu3160

gymangel812 said:


> why am i not getting the madison emails any more (or just this one)?!? i want to see the pink daffs and LPs!


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Lady peep black with gold spikes has landed at the Madison boutique.... among other styles.



can you elaborate on which other styles? anything stand-out?


----------



## gymangel812

myu3160 said:


>



ahhh so gorgeous!! i can't walk in daffs... does anyone know if they will/do come in daffy??!?! or better yet since suede is delicate is there a leather version?!?!? must have!!!


----------



## pixiesparkle

myu3160 said:


>


Thanks so much for posting this pic. I am not a big fan of the Daffs since I am petite and it looks like the shoes wear me instead of me wearing the shoes but  this colour is soooo gorgeous!!! it's my favourite shade of pink. As much as I wish they'd come in leather , judging from the amethyst Bianca, it is hard to capture the same colour in both suede and leather. 

Does anyone know if this colour will be available in any other styles? TIA!


----------



## myu3160

pixiesparkle said:


> Thanks so much for posting this pic. I am not a big fan of the Daffs since I am petite and it looks like the shoes wear me instead of me wearing the shoes but  this colour is soooo gorgeous!!! it's my favourite shade of pink. As much as I wish they come in leather ,judging from the amethyst Bianca, it is hard to capture the same colour in both suede and leather.
> 
> Does anyone know if this colour will be available in any other styles? TIA!



No problem! I'm 5'2 roughly 96lbs and I felt the same way about daffs but they just look so amazing on!! If you're a fan I suggest you try them on (and take some mod pics too ) to see what you think. The color is absolutely drool worthy!!


----------



## pixiesparkle

myu3160 said:


> No problem! I'm 5'2 roughly 96lbs and I felt the same way about daffs but they just look so amazing on!! If you're a fan I suggest you try them on (and take some mod pics too ) to see what you think. The color is absolutely drool worthy!!



ohhh are these pink beauties already available in boutiques? 

I actually have tried the Stardust on a while back and they really do look amazing on but somehow the plain black daff has a heavier look to it. Here's a pic:


----------



## myu3160

pixiesparkle said:


> ohhh are these pink beauties already available in boutiques?
> 
> I actually have tried the Stardust on a while back and they really do look amazing on but somehow the plain black daff has a heavier look to it. Here's a pic:



They're currently available at Madison. AND OMG TO THE STARDUST!!  But I totally understand what you mean by it looking as if the shoe is wearing you.


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

PANda_USC said:


> *Just posted some pics of the S/S 2012 line that Neiman Marcus will be getting in the S/S 2012 Reference thread, ^_^.*



Thanks Panda and nice to see you back 
Regarding the spiked magos, are they coming in 140 ?....


----------



## pixiesparkle

myu3160 said:


> They're currently available at Madison. AND OMG TO THE STARDUST!!  But I totally understand what you mean by it looking as if the shoe is wearing you.


yess please do share how you manage to pull it off because I'm around the same height as you and I find it very difficult 


^SeDuCTive^ said:


> Thanks Panda and nice to see you back
> Regarding the spiked magos, are they coming in 140 ?....


ooo I saw those and because everyone's been mentioning spiked Maggies I just assumed that they're maggies but now that you mention it, the toe cap and leather/suede/patent combination do look more like Magos.. very good observation


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

pixiesparkle said:


> yess please do share how you manage to pull it off because I'm around the same height as you and I find it very difficult
> 
> ooo I saw those and because everyone's been mentioning spiked Maggies I just assumed that they're maggies but now that you mention it, the toe cap and leather/suede/patent combination do look more like Magos.. very good observation





Can't wait to have them


----------



## Emma4790

gymangel812 said:


> i've never been to any but jjr is supposed to get LP black/gold spike within the next week or so, so they might have the pigalle too. i'd choose either jjr or st honore, they seem to have the best selection. you could try emailing both and see if either is getting the pigalle in soon.
> 
> does anyone know what sante fe leather is? i guess the maggie is coming in it (also in grey suede and metallica watersnake) and i'd like to know what it is before i decide it i want that or a maggie from this season.





sophinette007 said:


> You should give a try to Jean Jacques Rousseau boutique as it is the historical store (moreover it is near "the Minuit moins 7 cobbler" which is Louboutin cobbler useful to add the red insole with CL signature).They have a great selection and the store is lovely and the favorite store of VIP
> I like also the Grenelle store, the Sa's here are very nice and helpful.



Thank you ladies! You're the best


----------



## Emma4790

laleeza said:


> Aren't they fab!? Do you think I need to waitlist now?





jenaywins said:


> Honestly, I doubt it - but you never know. It can't hurt, that's for sure.



I asked the SAs in London about going on a waitlist for a few things last week and they told me not to worry about it till the end of November.... So you should be fine till then. But like Jenay said you can  pressure them if you want. Better safe than sorry. I know I'm gonna torture them cause I do not wanna miss out!


----------



## PetitColibri

I was going to order some black daffs from one of the Paris shop : turns out they made a mistake and don't have them right now !
I really wanted to treat myself, any idea on another great pair I could ask for ?


----------



## Emma4790

I can't do 160 either    but I love that pink suede! Heart broken! A pink daffy would be out of the world gorgey!  *crosses-fingers*
Does no one like the panama daff? I think its kinda funky....


----------



## chanel*liz

Love the new 2012 collection.. Everything is so wild!! I love it!!


----------



## jamidee

myu3160 said:


>



oh em gee. Pink daffs are FANNN TASTICC!!! I sold my black dafs because they just didn't capture me, but I might have to repurchase in PINK!


----------



## jamidee

AEGIS said:


> oh wait--didn't scroll....i kinda sorta hate them.
> 
> wish the pink were brighter, wish there weren't a zebra print, wish there weren't spikes....wait...i think i just wish it were a completely different shoe lol.  i kinda wish it were just bright pink suede with the pink mirror toe cap like the original magos.  that would've been crazeeee cute
> 
> can't wait for reveals though!!!



Yea, I despise them. They are terrible.


----------



## jamidee

pixiesparkle said:


> ohhh are these pink beauties already available in boutiques?
> 
> I actually have tried the Stardust on a while back and they really do look amazing on but somehow the plain black daff has a heavier look to it. Here's a pic:



Wow! I think those look amazing on you!


----------



## jamidee

I'm basically obsessed with this pigalle python carnival I saw on blake lively! Am I going to have to wait 10 more days to see a stock photo of it?


----------



## myu3160

jamidee said:


> oh em gee. Pink daffs are FANNN TASTICC!!! I sold my black dafs because they just didn't capture me, but I might have to repurchase in PINK!



OMGOODNESS! DO IT!! DOOO IT!! I love daffs and the color is so yummy!!!


----------



## myu3160

jamidee said:


> I'm basically obsessed with this pigalle python carnival I saw on blake lively! Am I going to have to wait 10 more days to see a stock photo of it?



Ditto! I'm waiting for some sneak peaks!


----------



## anniethecat

jamidee said:


> Yea, I despise them. They are terrible.


 
They look fake to me.

But then again I think I am the only one who actually likes the Bollywood!


----------



## myu3160

pixiesparkle said:


> yess please do share how you manage to pull it off because I'm around the same height as you and I find it very difficult




LOL now you two make me wonder if the shoe is wearing ME instead. Maybe I don't notice that my feet look a bit bigger when I'm in daffs.


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

jamidee said:


> I'm basically obsessed with this pigalle python carnival I saw on blake lively! Am I going to have to wait 10 more days to see a stock photo of it?



can you post the link to the photo of blake? i'd love to see the photo you are talking about!


----------



## jamidee

LamborghiniGirl said:


> can you post the link to the photo of blake? i'd love to see the photo you are talking about!



http://forum.purseblog.com/christia...lebrities-cls-thread-post-pix-671098-306.html


----------



## Dessye

jamidee said:


> Yea, I despise them. They are terrible.


 
I'm not a fan either.  Here's what I would have been a fan of:  Maggie base but with extended cap back to the edge of the vamp (where decollete starts) and then on top of vamp: spikes and strass pointing upward but not too many spikes.  Then I would DIE and buy a pair in every combination! hahahaa


----------



## AEGIS

Dessye said:


> I'm not a fan either.  Here's what I would have been a fan of:  Maggie base but with extended cap back to the edge of the vamp (where decollete starts) and then on top of vamp: spikes and strass pointing upward but not too many spikes.  Then I would DIE and buy a pair in every combination! hahahaa




please send msr. an email bc that sounds delish! i just think the spikes are too big


----------



## heiress-ox

AEGIS said:


> oh wait--didn't scroll....i kinda sorta hate them.
> 
> wish the pink were brighter, wish there weren't a zebra print, wish there weren't spikes....wait...i think i just wish it were a completely different shoe lol.  i kinda wish it were just bright pink suede with the pink mirror toe cap like the original magos.  that would've been crazeeee cute
> 
> can't wait for reveals though!!!



I agree, I think there's way too much going on with the zebra, mirror pink AND spikes it almost borders into tacky territory! But, who knows when the reveals come, I may be eating my words, we all know how stock pics can make things look


----------



## Dessye

Bianca 120!  Bianca 120!

Hot pink Bianca 140!!

Robertson boutique!!


----------



## heiress-ox

^^ OMG hot pink Bianca 140, ahh!! Thank you Dessye


----------



## gymangel812

Dessye said:


> Bianca 120!  Bianca 120!
> 
> Hot pink Bianca 140!!
> 
> Robertson boutique!!


whoa ... pics?!?! those sound amazing!! are they patent?


----------



## AEGIS

now im mad i just got those pink rolandos


----------



## Dessye

gymangel812 said:


> whoa ... pics?!?! those sound amazing!! are they patent?


 Yes!!


----------



## gymangel812

Dessye said:


> Yes!!


omg GORGEOUS! i emailed them!!


----------



## Dessye

gymangel812 said:


> omg GORGEOUS! i emailed them!!


----------



## AEGIS

do you know if any other styles will be available in that style?


----------



## anniethecat

Dessye said:


> Bianca 120! Bianca 120!
> 
> Hot pink Bianca 140!!
> 
> Robertson boutique!!


 
OMG! A 120!  Do you happen to know any color other than black?


----------



## Dessye

AEGIS said:


> do you know if any other styles will be available in that style?


 


anniethecat said:


> OMG! A 120! Do you happen to know any color other than black?


 
Unforunately, no.  I haven't exactly been keeping up with this season since I'm trying my best to slow down.  I have a feeling there will be a gaping hole in my plan!   There were other styles at Robertson too including the lady peep black/gold spikes.  Also the staples black and nude patent VPs.


----------



## heiress-ox

Omg LOVING the Hot Pink Bianca in the pic it looks a bit framboise which I do not mind at all! I totally emailed Robertson, so fingers crossed, this will fill the void in my heart made by my Black Biancas getting scuffed!


----------



## r6girl2005

I'll just pretend I didn't see those .....



Dessye said:


> Yes!!


----------



## sammix3

Does anyone know what other styles the hot pink will come in?


----------



## Dessye

^^^
I only know of Pigalle Plato which is already on the Saks.com website (pre-order).

From Madison:

Daffodile Black veau velours, $1095
Ron Ron Zeppa 100, black veau velours, $695

Also hot pink Bianca 140!!!
Miss Clichy 140 in suede black and bordeaux, $895

The Ron Ron Zeppa looks 120 to me but it says 100...


----------



## Dessye

r6girl2005 said:


> I'll just pretend I didn't see those .....


 
Sorry


----------



## Dessye

anniethecat said:


> OMG! A 120! Do you happen to know any color other than black?


 
PM'd you.


----------



## Dessye

heiress-ox said:


> ^^ OMG hot pink Bianca 140, ahh!! Thank you Dessye


----------



## Dessye

AEGIS said:


> do you know if any other styles will be available in that style?


 
Hey I just realized I may have misunderstood the question.  Was it other styles in hot pink???  If so, only Pigalle Plato that I know of.


----------



## LizzielovesCL

Those hot pink Biancas are to die for!!


----------



## myu3160

If I didn't just buy 2 pairs I would totally get the hot pink bianca's... omg..


----------



## AEGIS

Dessye said:


> Hey I just realized I may have misunderstood the question.  Was it other styles in hot pink???  If so, only Pigalle Plato that I know of.




thanks! i wanted to know if the rolando was going to come in that pink.  or a peep toe style


----------



## Dessye

AEGIS said:


> thanks! i wanted to know if the rolando was going to come in that pink. or a peep toe style


 
You could try emailing us/UK/france/etc customer service at www.christianlouboutin.com


----------



## Dessye

SuperBossaNova said:


> Those pink daffs are giving me life. I love high high heels! I'm 5 foot 1 and a quarter, and I've never rocked less than 6 inches. The taller the better is my motto!


 
Yay! First post!


----------



## laleeza

Dessye said:


> Yay! First post!



Dessye you are so sweet! I just wanna put you in my pocket!


----------



## NANI1972

Dessye said:


> Bianca 120!  Bianca 120!
> 
> Hot pink Bianca 140!!
> 
> Robertson boutique!!


  Thanks for posting Dessye!

Somebody please get the Bianca 120 and post mod pics stat! I need to see what these look like on.


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

Dessye said:


> Yay! First post!



I love how sweet you are! 

So those Daffodiles in black velour-- is that a material you all have seen before? Is it like typical velour, that would be on a Juicy couture jumpsuit? Trying to figure out what the material is like


----------



## AEGIS

LamborghiniGirl said:


> I love how sweet you are!
> 
> So those Daffodiles in black velour-- is that a material you all have seen before? Is it like typical velour,* that would be on a Juicy couture jumpsuit*? Trying to figure out what the material is like




this made me laugh for some reason lol


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

AEGIS said:


> this made me laugh for some reason lol



haha i know, i was kind of embarrassed to say it. but i mean what else is a common velour reference we can discuss


----------



## laleeza

LamborghiniGirl said:


> I love how sweet you are!
> 
> So those Daffodiles in black velour-- is that a material you all have seen before? Is it like typical velour, that would be on a Juicy couture jumpsuit? Trying to figure out what the material is like





AEGIS said:


> this made me laugh for some reason lol





LamborghiniGirl said:


> haha i know, i was kind of embarrassed to say it. but i mean what else is a common velour reference we can discuss



 this cracked me up too!
Shows my age - I'm picturing those horrible 70's shirts


----------



## alyssa08

veau velours means suede


----------



## AEGIS

alyssa08 said:


> veau velours means suede



figured.  it looks like suede.  thanks for the confirmation


----------



## 318Platinum

alyssa08 said:


> veau velours means suede



Figured as much. It looks just like Suede on the shoe, and that is what turns me off of it. Me and Suede aren't the best of friends  I need a "Suede Care 101" course!! lol Other than that, I'm all for it!


----------



## Missrocks

I know I haven't posted in forever, but I am just WAY too excited for the Bianca 120 nude patent and Bibi 120 black leather!!! Too bad they are only on pre- order, but hopefully they come in time for the holdiays! I have been waiting FOREVER for these styles in a 120mm.


----------



## Dessye

Missrocks said:


> I know I haven't posted in forever, but I am just WAY too excited for the Bianca 120 nude patent and Bibi 120 black leather!!! Too bad they are only on pre- order, but hopefully they come in time for the holdiays! I have been waiting FOREVER for these styles in a 120mm.



Now if he'll only do Lady Peep in a 140


----------



## MrsHoneycutt

Does anyone know when the online retailers begin pre-ordering SS12 styles? If I don't get my hands on the cork daffodile, I will die.


----------



## Dessye

MrsHoneycutt said:


> Does anyone know when the online retailers begin pre-ordering SS12 styles? If I don't get my hands on the cork daffodile, I will die.



Call Robertson (Hollywood) boutique ASAP -- they have it in currently!

www.christianlouboutin.com


----------



## PeepToe

Dessye said:


> Call Robertson (Hollywood) boutique ASAP -- they have it in currently!
> 
> http://www.christianlouboutin.com


I believe that Miami also has it. I just talked to Angie about what they have gotten in.


----------



## Dessye

MrsHoneycutt said:


> Does anyone know when the online retailers begin pre-ordering SS12 styles? If I don't get my hands on the cork daffodile, I will die.



If you want the Daff Brodee, the CL concession at Lane Crawford Harbour City (Tsim Sha Tsui), Hong Kong is pre-ordering a limited size run.  Call them to see if they will be getting your size.

Ph:  +852 2118 3428


----------



## gymangel812

MrsHoneycutt said:


> Does anyone know when the online retailers begin pre-ordering SS12 styles? If I don't get my hands on the cork daffodile, I will die.


madison also has it


----------



## BattyBugs

I could totally do a Bianca in 120!


----------



## PeepToe

I cant believe how many spring styles are already out. I feel so behind. I did just pick one up yet! Hopefully it ships today and gets to me on Monday!


----------



## sophinette007

Dessye said:


> Yes!!



Oh my god I love the black patent bianca 120!!!!! I am in love again!Every 5 min actually when I visit this thread
Thank you so much for the intel! so the Bianca 120 will be part of the new collection SS12? right?


----------



## sophinette007

BattyBugs said:


> I could totally do a Bianca in 120!


 
Oh me too  since I haven't worn that much my Bianca 140...but still love this kind of retro style so much! The Bianca is so classy and the line of the 120 is dreamy!


----------



## 318Platinum

GOTTA HAVE THE TODD LYNN RUNWAY BOOTS!!!! ANY intel on these will be GREATLY APPRECIATED!!


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

ok ladies... i've been converted. i just saw a better photo of the color of the pink suede daffodile, and the color is actually super rich and bright! i am craving them now. they mark the second spring 2012 pair i'm on the hunt for now


----------



## jamidee

LamborghiniGirl said:


> ok ladies... i've been converted. i just saw a better photo of the color of the pink suede daffodile, and the color is actually super rich and bright! i am craving them now. they mark the second spring 2012 pair i'm on the hunt for now



Moi Aussi!! that and the carnival python pigalle and perhaps a nude bianca 120mm and perhaps many many more.


----------



## chacci1

Omg!!  I just received the most amazing watersnake lady daff's!!!  They have a purple sheen to it!  Out of this world!  I also recd the pigalle with gold spikes and tan suede daffodil (tan suede Daff not too crazy about). I'll post pics or you ladies later!  The lady Daff is out of this world!  If any of you were kicking yourself for not getting the python Roccia version from last season (which I was) this is your shoe!!!!!!


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

MrsHoneycutt said:


> Does anyone know when the online retailers begin pre-ordering SS12 styles? If I don't get my hands on the cork daffodile, I will die.


 
I don't know when they will be online, but there is a pair on eBay and I think the seller can get more pairs, but of course they are marked up.


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

LamborghiniGirl said:


> ok ladies... i've been converted. i just saw a better photo of the color of the pink suede daffodile, and the color is actually super rich and bright! i am craving them now. they mark the second spring 2012 pair i'm on the hunt for now


 
Do you have a pic of the pink daffodile and where I find a pair?


----------



## AEGIS

chacci1 said:


> Omg!!  I just received the most amazing watersnake lady daff's!!!  They have a purple sheen to it!  Out of this world!  I also recd the pigalle with gold spikes and tan suede daffodil (tan suede Daff not too crazy about). I'll post pics or you ladies later!  The lady Daff is out of this world!  If any of you were kicking yourself for not getting the python Roccia version from last season (which I was) this is your shoe!!!!!!





:couch:


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

jamidee said:


> http://forum.purseblog.com/christia...lebrities-cls-thread-post-pix-671098-306.html


 
I am crazy about those. I prefer the ones from S/S 2011.


----------



## Dessye

sophinette007 said:


> Oh my god I love the black patent bianca 120!!!!! I am in love again!Every 5 min actually when I visit this thread
> Thank you so much for the intel! so the Bianca 120 will be part of the new collection SS12? right?


----------



## Dessye

glamourgirlnikk said:


> Do you have a pic of the pink daffodile and where I find a pair?


 
Robertson (Hollywood) boutique. $1095


----------



## HermesLuv

Dessye said:


> Now if he'll only do Lady Peep in a 140


 
that would be PERFECT!


----------



## jamidee

chacci1 said:


> Omg!!  I just received the most amazing watersnake lady daff's!!!  They have a purple sheen to it!  Out of this world!  I also recd the pigalle with gold spikes and tan suede daffodil (tan suede Daff not too crazy about). I'll post pics or you ladies later!  The lady Daff is out of this world!  If any of you were kicking yourself for not getting the python Roccia version from last season (which I was) this is your shoe!!!!!!




OHHH I can't wait to see pics!!!!!


----------



## jamidee

glamourgirlnikk said:


> I am crazy about those. I prefer the ones from S/S 2011.


I haven't seen those. Is there a pic floating around somewhere?


----------



## Dessye

chacci1 said:


> Omg!! I just received the most amazing watersnake lady daff's!!! They have a purple sheen to it! Out of this world! I also recd the pigalle with gold spikes and tan suede daffodil (tan suede Daff not too crazy about). I'll post pics or you ladies later! The lady Daff is out of this world! If any of you were kicking yourself for not getting the python Roccia version from last season (which I was) this is your shoe!!!!!!


 
:snack:  I've seen a pic of the purple roccia python LD and they are GORGEOUS!!!!


----------



## chacci1

Dessye said:


> :snack:  I've seen a pic of the purple roccia python LD and they are GORGEOUS!!!!



It really is out of this world!!!!


----------



## laleeza

chacci1 said:


> It really is out of this world!!!!



Let us see! Let us see!


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

jamidee said:


> I haven't seen those. Is there a pic floating around somewhere?


 
I meant to say I am not crazy abouth those. They remind of those paint splatter jawbreakers.


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

Dessye said:


> Robertson (Hollywood) boutique. $1095


 
Thanks, I hope they are brighter IRL.


----------



## Dessye

laleeza said:


> Dessye you are so sweet! I just wanna put you in my pocket!


 


LamborghiniGirl said:


> I love how sweet you are!


----------



## Dessye

glamourgirlnikk said:


> Thanks, I hope they are brighter IRL.


 
You could email them and ask them to take a pic of them outside in natural light.


----------



## chacci1

Here is the lady Daff!!  I'm running out I dinner. Will get more pics up later. They are amazing!


----------



## Dessye

^^^Just stunning as I fully expected!


----------



## chanel*liz

chacci1 said:


> Here is the lady Daff!! I'm running out I dinner. Will get more pics up later. They are amazing!


 
 OMG OMG I LOVE!!!!!!!!


----------



## AEGIS

this is a shoegasm to the highest degree!



chacci1 said:


> Here is the lady Daff!!  I'm running out I dinner. Will get more pics up later. They are amazing!


----------



## gymangel812

chacci1 said:


> Here is the lady Daff!!  I'm running out I dinner. Will get more pics up later. They are amazing!



Wow those are pretty!! I wonder if the come in any other style because I don't think I can wall in daffs lol.


----------



## BagsR4Me

chacci1 said:


> Here is the lady Daff!!  I'm running out I dinner. Will get more pics up later. They are amazing!



STUNNING!!!


----------



## heiress-ox

chacci1 said:


> Here is the lady Daff!!  I'm running out I dinner. Will get more pics up later. They are amazing!



I LOVE them babe  so stunning with the purple sheen


----------



## laleeza

chacci1 said:


> Here is the lady Daff!!  I'm running out I dinner. Will get more pics up later. They are amazing!



OH MY!! They are fab!


----------



## 318Platinum

chacci1 said:


> Here is the lady Daff!!  I'm running out I dinner. Will get more pics up later. They are amazing!



*OH MY GOD*!!!!!  *WHERE?? HOW?? THIS IS TOO DELICIOUS!!!!!!!* Please let me know ALL details about this FAB Exotic!!!  Totally Jealy right now.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

*Chacci *- congrats! the purple sheen looks fabulous!!!


----------



## MsCav2

Anyone know how much for the black Lady Peep with gold spikes ??? Thanks


----------



## whimsic

Bianca 120?


----------



## GrRoxy

chacci1 said:


> Here is the lady Daff!!  I'm running out I dinner. Will get more pics up later. They are amazing!



Amazing shoes! So sexy...


----------



## chacci1

Dessye said:


> ^^^Just stunning as I fully expected!





chanel*liz said:


> OMG OMG I LOVE!!!!!!!!





AEGIS said:


> this is a shoegasm to the highest degree!





gymangel812 said:


> Wow those are pretty!! I wonder if the come in any other style because I don't think I can wall in daffs lol.





BagsR4Me said:


> STUNNING!!!





heiress-ox said:


> I LOVE them babe  so stunning with the purple sheen





laleeza said:


> OH MY!! They are fab!





318Platinum said:


> *OH MY GOD*!!!!!  *WHERE?? HOW?? THIS IS TOO DELICIOUS!!!!!!!* Please let me know ALL details about this FAB Exotic!!!  Totally Jealy right now.





CEC.LV4eva said:


> *Chacci *- congrats! the purple sheen looks fabulous!!!



Thanks ladies!!  They really are fab!!!  I couldn't tell from the stock pic if I was going to like them or not.  But when I received them. It was love at first sight!!  Ha ha


----------



## chacci1

GrRoxy said:


> Amazing shoes! So sexy...



Thank you!  They really are amazing!


----------



## jamidee

chacci1 said:


> Here is the lady Daff!!  I'm running out I dinner. Will get more pics up later. They are amazing!



wow!! i love these!


----------



## gymangel812

MsCav2 said:


> Anyone know how much for the black Lady Peep with gold spikes ??? Thanks



1195 I think


----------



## chanel*liz

MsCav2 said:


> Anyone know how much for the black Lady Peep with gold spikes ??? Thanks


they are 1395


----------



## myu3160

.


----------



## gymangel812

chanel*liz said:


> they are 1395


wow they went up $200 since may. that's crazy. i assumed they remained the same price since the alti spikes were still 1495.


----------



## chanel*liz

gymangel812 said:


> wow they went up $200 since may. that's crazy. i assumed they remained the same price since the alti spikes were still 1495.


 thats what the NYC boutique told my assistant when she called. i was like


----------



## PeepToe

I'm kind of annoyed by the price increase on the Bianca this season. I ordered them anyway but nothing changed. I guess they do it because they can.....


----------



## jenayb

*Chacci!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## laleeza

PeepToe said:


> I'm kind of annoyed by the price increase on the Bianca this season. I ordered them anyway but nothing changed. I guess they do it because they can.....



Me too!


----------



## sophinette007

PetitColibri said:


> I was going to order some black daffs from one of the Paris shop : turns out they made a mistake and don't have them right now !
> I really wanted to treat myself, any idea on another great pair I could ask for ?



A lovely pair of maggie or a pair of black kid wales  or may be a pair of nude Lady Peep not sure if you have already this style!


----------



## chacci1

jenaywins said:


> *Chacci!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



I just love you!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## heiress-ox

PeepToe said:


> I'm kind of annoyed by the price increase on the Bianca this season. I ordered them anyway but nothing changed. I guess they do it because they can.....



me too, there's no reason for an extra $50 on them, when everything else has stayed the same


----------



## jenayb

chacci1 said:


> I just love you!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## anjali

i heard that the lady dafs are coming out in beige for spring.  Is this the same beige as last spring?!


----------



## Dessye

anjali said:


> i heard that the lady dafs are coming out in beige for spring.  Is this the same beige as last spring?!



I don't know but if so, I know many people will be very, very happy


----------



## anjali

Dessye said:


> I don't know but if so, I know many people will be very, very happy



I will be very very happy.  I have been looking for them for months now! I called every christian louboutin boutique in every single country!


----------



## Dessye

anjali said:


> I will be very very happy.  I have been looking for them for months now! I called every christian louboutin boutique in every single country!



You can email CL customer service and they should be able to tell you if they will be produced and who will be getting them.


----------



## anjali

Dessye said:


> You can email CL customer service and they should be able to tell you if they will be produced and who will be getting them.



Good idea! thanks!


----------



## Dessye

anjali said:


> Good idea! thanks!



No prob!


----------



## vuittongirl82

Alti Cork Gold Studs

lh3.googleusercontent.com/-me7hX9yvIyw/TrX9gxBGhPI/AAAAAAAAD6Y/sFsLrILJfdo/s400/ALTI%252520PUMP%252520SPIKES%252520cork-gold.jpg

Daffodile Veau Velours 160

lh5.googleusercontent.com/-W0y_67ZSFh4/TrX9WZ-2Z0I/AAAAAAAAD5w/GImUJ5md-f8/s400/DAFFODILE%252520160%252520VEAU%252520VELOURS.jpg

Daffodile Panama

lh3.googleusercontent.com/-Wjynanx5KV4/TrX9X3_-JGI/AAAAAAAAD54/YfuobCTdMKg/s400/Daffodile_Panama.jpg

Daffodile Veau and Pink Velours 160

lh4.googleusercontent.com/-SWgWZO8Z9hM/TrX9bBTCWZI/AAAAAAAAD6A/nr_dwt73W1I/s400/DAFFODILE_SS12.jpg 

Lady Daf Watersnake Mordore

lh4.googleusercontent.com/-JxEBr1Aknvo/TrX9eKUem4I/AAAAAAAAD6Q/fxCsh_i0P9U/s400/LADY%252520DAF%252520160%252520WATERSNAKE%252520MORDORE.jpg

Lady Peep Spikes Gold 150

lh6.googleusercontent.com/-j5ltUJLkHtM/TrX9chbmvzI/AAAAAAAAD6I/JJrK3Mgjsps/s400/LADY%252520PEEP%252520SPIKES%252520gold.jpg


----------



## Dessye

vuittongirl82 said:


> Alti Cork Gold Studs
> 
> lh3.googleusercontent.com/-me7hX9yvIyw/TrX9gxBGhPI/AAAAAAAAD6Y/sFsLrILJfdo/s400/ALTI%252520PUMP%252520SPIKES%252520cork-gold.jpg
> 
> Daffodile Veau Velours 160
> 
> lh5.googleusercontent.com/-W0y_67ZSFh4/TrX9WZ-2Z0I/AAAAAAAAD5w/GImUJ5md-f8/s400/DAFFODILE%252520160%252520VEAU%252520VELOURS.jpg
> 
> Daffodile Panama
> 
> lh3.googleusercontent.com/-Wjynanx5KV4/TrX9X3_-JGI/AAAAAAAAD54/YfuobCTdMKg/s400/Daffodile_Panama.jpg
> 
> Daffodile Veau and Pink Velours 160
> 
> lh4.googleusercontent.com/-SWgWZO8Z9hM/TrX9bBTCWZI/AAAAAAAAD6A/nr_dwt73W1I/s400/DAFFODILE_SS12.jpg
> 
> Lady Daf Watersnake Mordore
> 
> lh4.googleusercontent.com/-JxEBr1Aknvo/TrX9eKUem4I/AAAAAAAAD6Q/fxCsh_i0P9U/s400/LADY%252520DAF%252520160%252520WATERSNAKE%252520MORDORE.jpg
> 
> Lady Peep Spikes Gold 150
> 
> lh6.googleusercontent.com/-j5ltUJLkHtM/TrX9chbmvzI/AAAAAAAAD6I/JJrK3Mgjsps/s400/LADY%252520PEEP%252520SPIKES%252520gold.jpg



Thanks! Are these at the Jakarta boutique?


----------



## vuittongirl82

Dessye said:


> Thanks! Are these at the Jakarta boutique?


 
Nope, they are from USA. I'm sorry the pictures somehow didnt show up. Can anybody tell me how to edit a post?


----------



## AEGIS

Lady Daf Watersnake Mordore


----------



## AEGIS

vuittongirl82 said:


> Nope, they are from USA. I'm sorry the pictures somehow didnt show up. Can anybody tell me how to edit a post?




unfortunately after 15 mins you can no longer edit your posts


----------



## AEGIS

Daffodile Panama


----------



## myu3160

Aegis do you happen to know the price of those lady dafs?


----------



## myu3160

OMG TURQ SUEDE DAFS?! Now I can't choose between the hot pink and these..


----------



## AEGIS

myu3160 said:


> Aegis do you happen to know the price of those lady dafs?




no but the watersnake version was 1295 last season from saks. hth!


----------



## myu3160

AEGIS said:


> no but the watersnake version was 1295 last season from saks. hth!



Thank you!!


----------



## myu3160

*vuittongirl82*

Do you know which store currently has those turquoise dafs?


----------



## chanel*liz

myu3160 said:


> *vuittongirl82*
> 
> Do you know which store currently has those turquoise dafs?



i know south coast plaza has them and the pink also


----------



## ochie

anjali said:


> i heard that the lady dafs are coming out in beige for spring.  Is this the same beige as last spring?!



I would be so happy too! I've been looking for lady dafs beige!


----------



## eldebrang

chacci1 said:


> Omg!!  I just received the most amazing watersnake lady daff's!!!  They have a purple sheen to it!  Out of this world!  I also recd the pigalle with gold spikes and tan suede daffodil (tan suede Daff not too crazy about). I'll post pics or you ladies later!  The lady Daff is out of this world!  If any of you were kicking yourself for not getting the python Roccia version from last season (which I was) this is your shoe!!!!!!


Tan suede Daffodil? haven't seen those. Please picsssss


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

*Hi ladies,

Did any one inquire about IF the MAGGIE/MAGO with spike cap toe from the new SS collection will come in the 140 version?
Please let me know lovlies !
TIA^*


----------



## JetSetGo!

Missrocks said:


> I know I haven't posted in forever, but I am just WAY too excited for the Bianca 120 nude patent and Bibi 120 black leather!!! Too bad they are only on pre- order, but hopefully they come in time for the holdiays! I have been waiting FOREVER for these styles in a 120mm.



Great to see you, MissRocks!


----------



## LavenderIce

^SeDuCTive^ said:


> *Hi ladies,
> 
> Did any one inquire about IF the MAGGIE/MAGO with spike cap toe from the new SS collection will come in the 140 version?
> Please let me know lovlies !
> TIA^*



Yes, they will be available in both 140 and 160mm.


----------



## 318Platinum

OMG!!!! *LIVING* for the Turquoise Daffodil. I just hate that it's in suede. Is this suede a more up to date suede, or is it just regular old suede? Anyone know DOAs for it? Calling LV Now!!! lol


----------



## Missrocks

JetSetGo! said:


> Great to see you, MissRocks!



Thanks! i will never forget that you helped me find my first pair of beloved VP's!


----------



## Nadin22

Does somebody know if there will be new Lady Peep styles except the LP with spikes?

The hot pink Bianca is stunning  Do only certain boutiques carry these or will they be also available at online stores?

Thanks!


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

eldebrang said:


> Tan suede Daffodil? haven't seen those. Please picsssss



here they are available at Horatio $1095.00


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

LavenderIce said:


> Yes, they will be available in both 140 and 160mm.



Great news, Thanks hun


----------



## Louboufan

chacci1 said:


> Here is the lady Daff!! I'm running out I dinner. Will get more pics up later. They are amazing!


----------



## 318Platinum

if ANYONE has the Turquoise Daff, *PLEASE POST PICS AND MOD PICS* so I can decide if it really want to get them!! SO much for the BAN, but I still need to stick to it!!


----------



## jenayb

318Platinum said:


> if ANYONE has the Turquoise Daff, *PLEASE POST PICS AND MOD PICS* so I can decide if it really want to get them!! SO much for the BAN, but I still need to stick to it!!



You can sleep & be banned when your dead!  

Get them. There is no one I could see rocking them better than you. Um, hello? Your skin tone and turquoise suede? Yes please.


----------



## chacci1

318Platinum said:


> if ANYONE has the Turquoise Daff, *PLEASE POST PICS AND MOD PICS* so I can decide if it really want to get them!! SO much for the BAN, but I still need to stick to it!!



Ha ha!  Didn't you just speak of a ban yesterday?  Ha ha. Anyway, I'm debating these as well. Don't know if I should get or not. This may help you, the online boutique is getting them as well. So if you order from them, you'll at least have the option of returning them for a refund to your cc if you decide you don't want them.   HTH!


----------



## 318Platinum

jenaywins said:


> You can sleep & be banned when your dead!
> 
> Get them. There is no one I could see rocking them better than you. Um, hello? Your skin tone and turquoise suede? Yes please.





chacci1 said:


> Ha ha!  Didn't you just speak of a ban yesterday?  Ha ha. Anyway, I'm debating these as well. Don't know if I should get or not. This may help you, the online boutique is getting them as well. So if you order from them, you'll at least have the option of returning them for a refund to your cc if you decide you don't want them.   HTH!





HAHA @ *Jenay*, you are such an enabler!! ALL OF YOU!!  I am DIYING to get them!! It will be my FIRST CL of Color!!! 

*Chacci*, I am BEATING myself up because I said after I receive my MBBs in the mail, I was going to sign off of TPF for a YEAR, so there would not be any temptations, and I be darned that the very next day, less than 24 hours later, I see the Turquoise Daffs on here :lolots:!!! I am happy to hear this, but usually, they never have my size with a new shoe availble on e-commerce. I will give a call to find out if they will or not. Thanks so much for the intel, Sweets!


----------



## sophinette007

chacci1 said:


> Here is the lady Daff!!  I'm running out I dinner. Will get more pics up later. They are amazing!



OMG I am in heaven! Chacci they are the most beautiful lady daf ever!!!!!!!! I am again in love.. Everyday I have a new  shoe to love and admire here! Je t aime watersnake lady daf!
The color is so amazing! i am so in non buy right now but I wish I could offer me a third pair this month and it would be this one! The purple shade in the exotique skin are out of this world! congrats and wow again!!! Don't hesitate to post more pics!


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

318Platinum said:


> if ANYONE has the Turquoise Daff, *PLEASE POST PICS AND MOD PICS* so I can decide if it really want to get them!! SO much for the BAN, but I still need to stick to it!!


 
I just orderd a pair and they should be here Wednesday, but I got these pics from eBay. Just from the pics the color looks amazing. I don't want to be an enabler, but if you really want them you should get them....and we could be shoe twins!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

adctd2onlnshpng said:


> here they are available at Horatio $1095.00


 
loving this color!


----------



## chanel*liz

i am on a "ban" but am debating between these pairs. HELP!!
black lady peep with gold spikes
hot pink bianca
pink or turquoise daf?? 

i think if i bought 2 of the 3 i'd be happy.. what should i get ladies?!


----------



## myu3160

chanel*liz said:


> i am on a "ban" but am debating between these pairs. HELP!!
> black lady peep with gold spikes
> hot pink bianca
> pink or turquoise daf??
> 
> i think if i bought 2 of the 3 i'd be happy.. what should i get ladies?!



Liz I totally think you should get the turq. daffs and the lady peep with gold spikes!!


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

chanel*liz said:


> i am on a "ban" but am debating between these pairs. HELP!!
> black lady peep with gold spikes
> hot pink bianca
> pink or turquoise daf??
> 
> i think if i bought 2 of the 3 i'd be happy.. what should i get ladies?!



i am in the same predicament! how in the world to choose between the turquoise and pink daf? both colors are so wonderful


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

LamborghiniGirl said:


> i am in the same predicament! how in the world to choose between the turquoise and pink daf? both colors are so wonderful



I'm in the same predicament! 

The turquoise is just heavenly!!


----------



## laleeza

chanel*liz said:


> i am on a "ban" but am debating between these pairs. HELP!!
> black lady peep with gold spikes
> hot pink bianca
> pink or turquoise daf??
> 
> i think if i bought 2 of the 3 i'd be happy.. what should i get ladies?!



Turquoise daff! And lady peep - if you have pink in your collection already 
Otherwise pink Bianca


----------



## aoqtpi

adctd2onlnshpng said:


> here they are available at Horatio $1095.00



OMG I die for this colour!


----------



## jamidee

glamourgirlnikk said:


> I just orderd a pair and they should be here Wednesday, but I got these pics from eBay. Just from the pics the color looks amazing. I don't want to be an enabler, but if you really want them you should get them....and we could be shoe twins!



Oh my! The color is TDF!!


----------



## chacci1

chanel*liz said:


> i am on a "ban" but am debating between these pairs. HELP!!
> black lady peep with gold spikes
> hot pink bianca
> pink or turquoise daf??
> 
> i think if i bought 2 of the 3 i'd be happy.. what should i get ladies?!



I vote for the turquoise Daff and lady peep!  Did you see the gold spike pigalle?  They are gorgeous!  I just recd them on Friday.  Totally amazing!


----------



## AEGIS

chanel*liz said:


> i am on a "ban" but am debating between these pairs. HELP!!
> black lady peep with gold spikes
> hot pink bianca
> pink or turquoise daf??
> 
> i think if i bought 2 of the 3 i'd be happy.. what should i get ladies?!




well you have the pink altadama so i think that takes care of open toe pink for you so i do think you need a closed toe pink--from what ive seen of your wardrobe...you seem like a pink girl. soo...hot pink bianca just bc that color is so vibrant!


and black lady peep w/gold spikes bc it's so bad ***


*regrets those damn pink rolandos i just got* sigh.


----------



## AEGIS

chacci1 said:


> I vote for the turquoise Daff and lady peep!  Did you see the gold spike pigalle?  They are gorgeous!  I just recd them on Friday.  Totally amazing!




and no pictures!!!???!!! the betrayal!


----------



## AEGIS

318Platinum said:


> if ANYONE has the Turquoise Daff, *PLEASE POST PICS AND MOD PICS* so I can decide if it really want to get them!! SO much for the BAN, but I still need to stick to it!!



you and your ban are the worst

<--says girl who was on a ban for a week and who's husband is trying to get her on a year plus ban



glamourgirlnikk said:


> I just orderd a pair and they should be here Wednesday, but I got these pics from eBay. Just from the pics the color looks amazing. I don't want to be an enabler, but if you really want them you should get them....and we could be shoe twins!




ahhh!! post pics when you get them!

pretty please


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

chacci1 said:


> I vote for the turquoise Daff and lady peep!  Did you see the gold spike pigalle?  They are gorgeous!  I just recd them on Friday.  Totally amazing!



!!! Let's see those pigalles!


----------



## 318Platinum

glamourgirlnikk said:


> I just orderd a pair and they should be here Wednesday, but I got these pics from eBay. Just from the pics the color looks amazing. I don't want to be an enabler, but if you really want them you should get them....and we could be shoe twins!



OMG, DELICIOUS!!! It reminds me of a Blue Popsicle!! I WANT, I WANT!!!  Or a Blueberry ICEE! YUM FOR THIS DAFF!!!!! MODEL PICS ASAP, *Glamour*!!!!!!


----------



## 318Platinum

AEGIS said:


> you and your ban are the worst
> 
> <--says girl who was on a ban for a week and who's husband is trying to get her on a year plus ban
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ahhh!! post pics when you get them!
> 
> pretty please



LMAO!!! That sounds JUST like my DH!!! I told him that If I get this, and the Nude Patent Pigalle Plato 140mm, that I was gonna be banned for TWO YEARS!!!!! I don't even believe that treacherous line came out of my mouth!!! :lolots:


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

AEGIS said:


> you and your ban are the worst
> 
> <--says girl who was on a ban for a week and who's husband is trying to get her on a year plus ban
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ahhh!! post pics when you get them!
> 
> pretty please


 
I will! If anyone gets the hot pink daffs please post pics of them. I am loving the new S/S collection.


----------



## chanel*liz

ok so lady peep for sure.. 1 down 1 to go.. i just emailed my SA and gave him my 3 choices. i basically told him to make a decision for me


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

318Platinum said:


> OMG, DELICIOUS!!! It reminds me of a Blue Popsicle!! I WANT, I WANT!!!  Or a Blueberry ICEE! YUM FOR THIS DAFF!!!!! MODEL PICS ASAP, *Glamour*!!!!!!


 
I know! I hope you get them!


----------



## 318Platinum

glamourgirlnikk said:


> I know! I hope you get them!



LOL, you and me both!! I am praying that I am able to swing this, with everything else I have going on!!


----------



## AEGIS

318Platinum said:


> LMAO!!! That sounds JUST like my DH!!! I told him that If I get this, and the Nude Patent Pigalle Plato 140mm, that I was gonna be banned for TWO YEARS!!!!! I don't even believe that treacherous line came out of my mouth!!! :lolots:




omg mine was trying to get me on a three year ban if i got the leopard metalipp.

i told him i had a shoemergency yesterday and got a pair of shoes. he was just like


----------



## chanel*liz

AEGIS said:


> omg mine was trying to get me on a three year ban if i got the leopard metalipp.
> 
> i told him i had a shoemergency yesterday and got a pair of shoes. he was just like



Haha that's hilarious. sounds like my DH. but he always caves


----------



## 318Platinum

AEGIS said:
			
		

> omg mine was trying to get me on a three year ban if i got the leopard metalipp.
> 
> i told him i had a shoemergency yesterday and got a pair of shoes. he was just like






			
				chanel*liz said:
			
		

> Haha that's hilarious. sounds like my DH. but he always caves



Aegis, that's too funny! I JUST started buying CLs this year and he already wants me on a ban! He said tonight that he loves me, because I actually told him yesterday that when my MBBs come in, I'm done, but now, 10 hours later, I'm obsessing over the Turquoise Daff!! Awwww, sweet, I told him. Does this mean the Turquoise is mine? LMAO!!! Chanel, mines too, but I may have to wait a while before I get them. I am hoping to get them this week. Stay tuned. Lol


----------



## chanel*liz

318Platinum said:


> Aegis, that's too funny! I JUST started buying CLs this year and he already wants me on a ban! He said tonight that he loves me, because I actually told him yesterday that when my MBBs come in, I'm done, but now, 10 hours later, I'm obsessing over the Turquoise Daff!! Awwww, sweet, I told him. Does this mean the Turquoise is mine? LMAO!!! Chanel, mines too, but I may have to wait a while before I get them. I am hoping to get them this week. Stay tuned. Lol



same here. really pushing to get them tomorrow. keep me posted on yours and ill keep you posted on my DH. we can convince them


----------



## 318Platinum

chanel*liz said:
			
		

> same here. really pushing to get them tomorrow. keep me posted on yours and ill keep you posted on my DH. we can convince them



Lol, good luck, Hunni . Wish me luck, cause I'm gonna need it.  I hope you get them tomorrow. If so, PLEASE post Mod pics! ;-D I'll definitely keep you posted.


----------



## DollyAntics

chacci1 said:


> I vote for the turquoise Daff and lady peep! Did you see the gold spike pigalle? They are gorgeous! I just recd them on Friday. Totally amazing!


 
Please post pics of the gold spikes! Desperate to see them!


----------



## chacci1

AEGIS said:


> and no pictures!!!???!!! the betrayal!





LamborghiniGirl said:


> !!! Let's see those pigalles!





DollyAntics said:


> Please post pics of the gold spikes! Desperate to see them!



You ladies are too funny!  I promise I will get some pics up for you later this evening when I get home from work!  They are gorgeous!  (and this is coming from me who said I wanted nothing to do w the gold spikes when I saw the pics!).  Yea. Typical story of my life.  Ha ha


----------



## Dessye

Gold spikes! Gold spikes! 

:snack:


----------



## 318Platinum

Just got on the waiting list for the Turquoise Daff on E-comm!!!  This will give me a little time to get this situated by getting on the list. I hope that they will receive my size, since she doesn't know for sure if they will receive it.


----------



## myu3160

318Platinum said:


> Just got on the waiting list for the Turquoise Daff on E-comm!!!  This will give me a little time to get this situated by getting on the list. I hope that they will receive my size, since she doesn't know for sure if they will receive it.



I know how you feel! I'm a 34.5-35 and its extremely hard to find shoes in my size. Boutiques tell me I need to know what I want and get on waiting lists fast for that size because boutiques usually get 1-2 pairs at most


----------



## 318Platinum

myu3160 said:


> I know how you feel! I'm a 34.5-35 and its extremely hard to find shoes in my size. Boutiques tell me I need to know what I want and get on waiting lists fast for that size because boutiques usually get 1-2 pairs at most



UGH!! I just hate it!! CL knows that people are going to buy them in ALl sizes, so why not make at least 10 of each size for each store that receives the shoes?? It's crazy and it's frustrating! As long as my size come in, and I'm first on the waiting list, then I'm fine!!  Good Luck on your CL endeavors! We rare size gals need it!!


----------



## Dessye

318Platinum said:


> Just got on the waiting list for the Turquoise Daff on E-comm!!!  This will give me a little time to get this situated by getting on the list. I hope that they will receive my size, since she doesn't know for sure if they will receive it.


 
 GL!  I really hope you get them!


----------



## Dessye

myu3160 said:


> I know how you feel! I'm a 34.5-35 and its extremely hard to find shoes in my size. Boutiques tell me I need to know what I want and get on waiting lists fast for that size because boutiques usually get 1-2 pairs at most


 
If I were in your situation, I would email customer service on every continent


----------



## anjali

318Platinum said:


> Just got on the waiting list for the Turquoise Daff on E-comm!!!  This will give me a little time to get this situated by getting on the list. I hope that they will receive my size, since she doesn't know for sure if they will receive it.



Where do you see it on e comm?!!!


----------



## 318Platinum

anjali said:


> Where do you see it on e comm?!!!



No, I called them. I didn't see it online


----------



## Alice1979

For those who are interested in the turquoise Daffodiles, I believe Barneys has received them. Not sure which store and I do not have SA info.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Alice1979 said:


> For those who are interested in the turquoise Daffodiles, I believe Barneys has received them. Not sure which store and I do not have SA info.


 
Thanks *Alice! *


----------



## Dessye

.


----------



## heiress-ox

318Platinum said:


> Just got on the waiting list for the Turquoise Daff on E-comm!!!  This will give me a little time to get this situated by getting on the list. I hope that they will receive my size, since she doesn't know for sure if they will receive it.



Yay , glad to hear that, sometimes the ban just_ needs_ to be broken! I know how hard it is for you to find your size (I hear you as I'm a 41-41.5), sometimes 42 in super narrow styles), so fingers crossed that you will get them!


----------



## jenayb

I _seriously_ want that Turqoise Daf so bad, but I'm swearing off all 150mm+ from now on. This sucks!


----------



## Dessye

jenaywins said:


> I _seriously_ want that Turqoise Daf so bad, but I'm swearing off all 150mm+ from now on. This sucks!


 
I know, I should too, but some of the 150 styles are too difficult to resist even though they're really hard to walk in...


----------



## fitch1610

Hi everyone!  Quick question for you all, I live in an area with no visibility to CLs in person so I rely heavily on these forums or from pictures online.  I am buying a CL boot today!! I am down to the black leather vicky 120 or the harletty in black leather.  Has anyone seen either of these in person?  Any opinions would be great.  I ideally would like to wear these for a few seasons.  Thanks in advance


----------



## Dessye

fitch1610 said:


> Hi everyone! Quick question for you all, I live in an area with no visibility to CLs in person so I rely heavily on these forums or from pictures online. I am buying a CL boot today!! I am down to the black leather vicky 120 or the harletty in black leather. Has anyone seen either of these in person? Any opinions would be great. I ideally would like to wear these for a few seasons. Thanks in advance


 
You live in Switzerland? Lucky you...

Anyhoo, yeah the Vicky 120 and Harletty are quite different shoes.  Depending on your style, the Vicky 120 might be more versatile but again depending on the clothes in your closet.  I personally prefer the Harletty but that's just me.  Congrats on your impending purchase!!


----------



## jenayb

Dessye said:


> I know, I should too, but some of the 150 styles are too difficult to resist even though they're really hard to walk in...


 
The Daf is definitely comfortable and easy to walk in, but with my current back problems, I just don't think it's a great idea.  

I wish that Turqoise Suede was available in another style!


----------



## jenayb

fitch1610 said:


> Hi everyone! Quick question for you all, I live in an area with no visibility to CLs in person so I rely heavily on these forums or from pictures online. I am buying a CL boot today!! I am down to the black leather vicky 120 or the harletty in black leather. Has anyone seen either of these in person? Any opinions would be great. I ideally would like to wear these for a few seasons. Thanks in advance


 
I am actually wearing the black suede Vicky 120 right now! 

I recommend this boot for longevity in terms of season after season - and for comfort! I could walk miles in these!!


----------



## Dessye

jenaywins said:


> The Daf is definitely comfortable and easy to walk in, but with my current back problems, I just don't think it's a great idea.
> 
> I wish that Turqoise Suede was available in another style!


 
 OMGosh you have back problems? So sorry to hear about that!


----------



## jenayb

Dessye said:


> OMGosh you have back problems? So sorry to hear about that!


 
Thanks babe.  

I should not be in heels period but I limit myself to 140mm these days.


----------



## fitch1610

Hi, thank you!!  yes, I do live in Switzerland.  I have been splitting my years between switzerland and the U.S. for the past few years.  I am so up in the air about the boots as well.  I thought i preferred the harletty, but now i'm not so sure.  I want a boot that goes well with skinny jeans but still somewhat dressy. I was worried the harletty is a little trendier than what i am used to.  Or that it might not be as in style in a few years.  Everything I wear is usually causal but extremely polished but still sexy. I don't know if that makes sense or not.  I wish i could see them in person, but the CLs were pulled from my store in North Carolina.  This forum has been so wonderful to find.


----------



## fitch1610

jenaywins said:


> I am actually wearing the black suede Vicky 120 right now!
> 
> I recommend this boot for longevity in terms of season after season - and for comfort! I could walk miles in these!!



I think thats all I needed to hear! I need a boot that won't hurt!  Do they fit loser around the legs for you to put jeans into?


----------



## fitch1610

jenaywins said:


> I am actually wearing the black suede Vicky 120 right now!
> 
> I recommend this boot for longevity in terms of season after season - and for comfort! I could walk miles in these!!



Oh ... and do they run tts?  I typically wear a 35 ... would you size up by .5?


----------



## Dessye

fitch1610 said:


> Hi, thank you!! yes, I do live in Switzerland. I have been splitting my years between switzerland and the U.S. for the past few years. I am so up in the air about the boots as well. I thought i preferred the harletty, but now i'm not so sure. I want a boot that goes well with skinny jeans but still somewhat dressy. I was worried the harletty is a little trendier than what i am used to. Or that it might not be as in style in a few years. Everything I wear is usually causal but extremely polished but still sexy. I don't know if that makes sense or not. I wish i could see them in person, but the CLs were pulled from my store in North Carolina. This forum has been so wonderful to find.


 
Have you considered the New Simple Botta - *Jenay* has them and they are super sexy and super classic and would go great with skinny jeans!!


----------



## fitch1610

Dessye said:


> Have you considered the New Simple Botta - *Jenay* has them and they are super sexy and super classic and would go great with skinny jeans!!



no i havent considered them... i'm going to try and find some pics of them now.  THanks for the suggestion.  I need all the help I can get


----------



## Dessye

fitch1610 said:


> no i havent considered them... i'm going to try and find some pics of them now. THanks for the suggestion. I need all the help I can get


 
They're on Net-A-Porter.com US and UK sites.

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/166344

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/166344


----------



## jamidee

jenaywins said:


> I am actually wearing the black suede Vicky 120 right now!
> 
> I recommend this boot for longevity in terms of season after season - and for comfort! I could walk miles in these!!




I am so jealous of your skinny calves!! These chunky monkeys can't get in mine!!


----------



## fitch1610

Dessye said:


> They're on Net-A-Porter.com US and UK sites.
> 
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/166344
> 
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/166344




ohhh thanks for showing me these.  I am going to def consider them, only problem is nobody seems to have my size


----------



## fitch1610

jamidee said:


> I am so jealous of your skinny calves!! These chunky monkeys can't get in mine!!



OHhhh! What a bummer!  Do the vickys run tighter than the pics I am seeing online.  I thought they were to fit lose


----------



## Dessye

fitch1610 said:


> ohhh thanks for showing me these. I am going to def consider them, only problem is nobody seems to have my size


 
What's your size?


----------



## fitch1610

Dessye said:


> What's your size?



I believe my tts is 35 - all 15 pairs i have are in a 35 except for

guerriere boots 36.5
toutenkaboucle 35.5

my calves are not thin either.  Id say more normal to bigger


----------



## eldebrang

adctd2onlnshpng said:


> here they are available at Horatio $1095.00


I am in loveeeee  Thank youu...


----------



## eldebrang

chacci1 said:


> You ladies are too funny!  I promise I will get some pics up for you later this evening when I get home from work!  They are gorgeous!  (and this is coming from me who said I wanted nothing to do w the gold spikes when I saw the pics!).  Yea. Typical story of my life.  Ha ha


Chacci, I want zoo badly to be the next president of the US just so that I can confiscate all of your shoes without getting in jail


----------



## RedBottomLover

jenaywins said:


> The Daf is definitely comfortable and easy to walk in, but with my current back problems, I just don't think it's a great idea.
> 
> I wish that Turqoise Suede was available in another style!


The turquoise suede will be available in the Bianca 120. Not sure at which boutiques though, I didn't ask.


----------



## jenayb

RedBottomLover said:


> The turquoise suede will be available in the Bianca 120. Not sure at which boutiques though, I didn't ask.


 
Shut. Up!


----------



## sophinette007

Girls! Any intel about the  bianca 120 in black patent being sold on neimanmarcus or saks.com( and when!) because Paris told me today the bianca 120 won't be available for the European market! What a disapointement for me!:cry:


----------



## RedBottomLover

jenaywins said:


> Shut. Up!



 I found out last week.


----------



## heiress-ox

RedBottomLover said:


> The turquoise suede will be available in the Bianca 120. Not sure at which boutiques though, I didn't ask.



Do you know if the turquoise suede will be available in the Bianca 140 too by any chance? If yes, they will so be mine!


----------



## RedBottomLover

heiress-ox said:


> Do you know if the turquoise suede will be available in the Bianca 140 too by any chance? If yes, they will so be mine!



I didn't ask about the 140 but I can try and find out for you! I just texted my SA about another shoe so when she responds I'll ask


----------



## Elise499

I posted pictures of the news collection on this thread http://forum.purseblog.com/loubouti...12-pics-info-only-no-710410.html#post20304732

These 3 pairs are my favorites. I'm so in love with the Un Palace!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Elise499 said:


> I posted pictures of the news collection on this thread http://forum.purseblog.com/loubouti...12-pics-info-only-no-710410.html#post20304732
> 
> These 3 pairs are my favorites. I'm so in love with the Un Palace!


 
Thanks for the pics *Elise! *I love the fifi with the beading! 

I'm sure they'll be hella $$$ .... that work is equisite!


----------



## AEGIS

jenaywins said:


> The Daf is definitely comfortable and easy to walk in, but with my current back problems, I just don't think it's a great idea.
> 
> I wish that Turqoise Suede was available in another style!


 
I'm sorry to hear about your back  have you tried working out? That might help a little.



318Platinum said:


> Just got on the waiting list for the Turquoise Daff on E-comm!!!  This will give me a little time to get this situated by getting on the list. I hope that they will receive my size, since she doesn't know for sure if they will receive it.


 
Woot woot!



Alice1979 said:


> For those who are interested in the turquoise Daffodiles, I believe Barneys has received them. Not sure which store and I do not have SA info.



Thanks alice! 



Dessye said:


> I know, I should too, but some of the 150 styles are too difficult to resist even though they're really hard to walk in...


 

They sure are. Damn msr.!!!


----------



## ochie

Elise499 said:


> I posted pictures of the news collection on this thread http://forum.purseblog.com/loubouti...12-pics-info-only-no-710410.html#post20304732
> 
> These 3 pairs are my favorites. I'm so in love with the Un Palace!



Thanks Elise! I  the lady maxi and the un palace


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

*Elise!!* Thank you so much for posting the new photos! That *Torrero*  They are channeling a sexy-matador look... love!!!

And I agree, the *Un Palace* with the red sole being strassed on the inside of the heel is to-die-for.


----------



## Elise499

You're welcome 

When I saw the Un Palace for the first time I really fell in love with them. Now after seeing them in picture, I really think they are perfect !


----------



## erinmiyu

thanks so much,* elise*! i think i need the just piks in my life!


----------



## moshi_moshi

thanks *Elise*!!

i love the shoe with the white python heel


----------



## heiress-ox

RedBottomLover said:


> I didn't ask about the 140 but I can try and find out for you! I just texted my SA about another shoe so when she responds I'll ask



Thanks so much babe!


----------



## gymangel812

sophinette007 said:


> Girls! Any intel about the  bianca 120 in black patent being sold on neimanmarcus or saks.com( and when!) because Paris told me today the bianca 120 won't be available for the European market! What a disapointement for me!:cry:


bianca 120 will be available at NM in black and nude patent. not sure when exactly, PM me and i can give you SA info.


----------



## jamidee

fitch1610 said:


> OHhhh! What a bummer!  Do the vickys run tighter than the pics I am seeing online.  I thought they were to fit lose



That's what I thought too. I weight train so my calves are quite a bit bigger plus I am thick calves to begin with, but I thought it was a guaranteed fit considering the loose fit. I can't get them up by about an inch. In Jessica Simpson and Nine West, I've never had a problem. They always fit with extra room to spare. I think the Vicky (that's all I can vouch for, I've never owned any other style of CL boots) run tight around the calf or are made for those with very thin legs.


----------



## jamidee

RedBottomLover said:


> The turquoise suede will be available in the Bianca 120. Not sure at which boutiques though, I didn't ask.



FOR REALS?!?!?!?!?!?! ohh me wantey.


----------



## jamidee

Elise499 said:


> I posted pictures of the news collection on this thread http://forum.purseblog.com/loubouti...12-pics-info-only-no-710410.html#post20304732
> 
> These 3 pairs are my favorites. I'm so in love with the Un Palace!



Terrero in the blue color would be AMAZING if it didn't look like the back of the shoe was pooping something.


----------



## jamidee

fitch1610 said:


> I believe my tts is 35 - all 15 pairs i have are in a 35 except for
> 
> guerriere boots 36.5
> toutenkaboucle 35.5
> 
> my calves are not thin either.  Id say more normal to bigger



You'll probably have a problem with the vicky then. I'm not sure how the simple botta runs, I haven't tried that one on.


----------



## jamidee

I really want to see the Bianca 120 on someone. To see if it looks as strange as it did in the stock photo. So, SOMEONE HURRY AND GET IT!!


----------



## jenayb

Elise499 said:


> I posted pictures of the news collection on this thread http://forum.purseblog.com/loubouti...12-pics-info-only-no-710410.html#post20304732
> 
> These 3 pairs are my favorites. I'm so in love with the Un Palace!


 
OMG that third shoe!!


----------



## Alice1979

Thank you so much Elise for the eye candy.



jenaywins said:


> OMG that third shoe!!


 
The third shoe with the white python heel is called Summerissima.


----------



## gymangel812

jamidee said:


> That's what I thought too. I weight train so my calves are quite a bit bigger plus I am thick calves to begin with, but I thought it was a guaranteed fit considering the loose fit. I can't get them up by about an inch. In Jessica Simpson and Nine West, I've never had a problem. They always fit with extra room to spare. I think the Vicky (that's all I can vouch for, I've never owned any other style of CL boots) run tight around the calf or are made for those with very thin legs.


CL boots are notorious for having small calves. some people have gotten their cobblers to make the calves bigger.


----------



## myu3160

heiress-ox said:


> Thanks so much babe!



I'm on the same boat as you!! if the bianca 140 is available in the suede turq its mine!!


----------



## heiress-ox

jamidee said:


> I really want to see the Bianca 120 on someone. To see if it looks as strange as it did in the stock photo. So, SOMEONE HURRY AND GET IT!!



I know I want to see it on someone, a few pages back an SA not stock photo was posted of the shoe IRL and I think I prefer the 140, I'm still not a fan of the platform size with only a 120, if only they had made the platform slightly smaller! All that being said, all that could change when I see it on someone!




myu3160 said:


> I'm on the same boat as you!! if the bianca 140 is available in the suede turq its mine!!


Yay, for the the 140 helps make the Bianca, so fingers crossed!


----------



## Nolia

HELLOOOOOOOOOOO Lady Maxi!!


----------



## RedBottomLover

jamidee said:


> FOR REALS?!?!?!?!?!?! ohh me wantey.



If suede and I knew how to get along I'd be on it!


----------



## myu3160

heiress-ox said:


> I know I want to see it on someone, a few pages back an SA not stock photo was posted of the shoe IRL and I think I prefer the 140, I'm still not a fan of the platform size with only a 120, if only they had made the platform slightly smaller! All that being said, all that could change when I see it on someone!
> 
> 
> 
> Yay, for the the 140 helps make the Bianca, so fingers crossed!



YAY!!! I called the Robertson store an hour ago and the SA said she hasn't heard anything about bianca 140 coming out in the turq suede. I think SHE personally didn't hear anything of it. FINGERS CROSSED!!


----------



## jamidee

RedBottomLover said:


> If suede and I knew how to get along I'd be on it!



Who has it?


----------



## RedBottomLover

jamidee said:


> Who has it?



I actually didn't ask who has it or who's getting it. I just asked if the Bianca going to be available in any fun colors this season.


----------



## jamidee

RedBottomLover said:


> I actually didn't ask who has it or who's getting it. I just asked if the Bianca going to be available in any fun colors this season.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

thanks *Elise*!!!

nothing interesting for me so far...


----------



## chacci1

eldebrang said:


> Chacci, I want zoo badly to be the next president of the US just so that I can confiscate all of your shoes without getting in jail


----------



## chacci1

jamidee said:


> That's what I thought too. I weight train so my calves are quite a bit bigger plus I am thick calves to begin with, but I thought it was a guaranteed fit considering the loose fit. I can't get them up by about an inch. In Jessica Simpson and Nine West, I've never had a problem. They always fit with extra room to spare. I think the Vicky (that's all I can vouch for, I've never owned any other style of CL boots) run tight around the calf or are made for those with very thin legs.



I have the same prob with Louboutin boots!  If you are still in the market for a pair, try the Harletty!  It fit me fine and it is beautiful!!


----------



## chanel*liz

i love that torrero!!!


----------



## chacci1

fitch1610 said:


> Hi everyone!  Quick question for you all, I live in an area with no visibility to CLs in person so I rely heavily on these forums or from pictures online.  I am buying a CL boot today!! I am down to the black leather vicky 120 or the harletty in black leather.  Has anyone seen either of these in person?  Any opinions would be great.  I ideally would like to wear these for a few seasons.  Thanks in advance





Dessye said:


> You live in Switzerland? Lucky you...
> 
> Anyhoo, yeah the Vicky 120 and Harletty are quite different shoes.  Depending on your style, the Vicky 120 might be more versatile but again depending on the clothes in your closet.  I personally prefer the Harletty but that's just me.  Congrats on your impending purchase!!



I own the Harletty and absoloutely love it!!!  Its simple with a bit of a flair if that makes any sense at all!  I think you will be able to wear it for years (at least I plan to!).


----------



## jamidee

chacci1 said:


> I have the same prob with Louboutin boots!  If you are still in the market for a pair, try the Harletty!  It fit me fine and it is beautiful!!



I am. If I can't do anything with these to make them work, I'll have to sell and replace. I like the harletty, but I don't want 140mm. I really want 120mm and suede. Have any other suggestions?

Have any experience with Bourge or NS botta?


----------



## chacci1

jamidee said:


> I am. If I can't do anything with these to make them work, I'll have to sell and replace. I like the harletty, but I don't want 140mm. I really want 120mm and suede. Have any other suggestions?
> 
> Have any experience with Bourge or NS botta?



Hmm.  I'll have to think.  The only other zipper/suede one that I own from Louboutin is the Babel boot from a few years back.  I still can't figure out why that one fit and these other ones don't.  Anyway, that came in 100mm and 120mm.  I'm not sure if it's still around.  All my other louboutins are OTK boots.   I'll keep thinking for you and let you know...........


----------



## chacci1

Gold spike pigalle!!!  Now, I need each of your help.  Do I also get the silver spoke lady peep???  Please help!!


----------



## laleeza

chacci1 said:


> Gold spike pigalle!!!  Now, I need each of your help.  Do I also get the silver spoke lady peep???  Please help!!



Soooo hot!!
Yes! Get the peeps!


----------



## gymangel812

chacci1 said:


> Gold spike pigalle!!!  Now, I need each of your help.  Do I also get the silver spoke lady peep???  Please help!!


gorgeous! i would get either the all silver or all gold spiked LP. the silver spiked LP seems too similar.


----------



## chanel*liz

Gold spike pigalles are amazeballs!!!!!


----------



## Louboufan

Lol, you have gorgeous legs IMO!


jamidee said:


> I am so jealous of your skinny calves!! These
> chunky monkeys can't get in mine!!


----------



## heiress-ox

Gold spike Pigalles are HOT *Chacci*, congrats! I also vote yes to the LP!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

chacci1 said:


> Gold spike pigalle!!! Now, I need each of your help. Do I also get the silver spoke lady peep??? Please help!!


 oh WOW I LOVE these!!! so hot!!


----------



## sophinette007

Congrats! I love them! I find the Gold spikes are a great combo for Pigalle! So classy! Get also the LP! 



chacci1 said:


> Gold spike pigalle!!!  Now, I need each of your help.  Do I also get the silver spoke lady peep???  Please help!!



Jamidee! I would pick the NS botta. They are really comfy! Confort and style! They will never be outdated!

Bourge boots, if I remenber well is a boot version of "Decollete" and I must say I am not a fan of the Decollete for the confort issue but the style is lovely



jamidee said:


> I am. If I can't do anything with these to make them work, I'll have to sell and replace. I like the harletty, but I don't want 140mm. I really want 120mm and suede. Have any other suggestions?
> Have any experience with Bourge or NS botta?



Gymangel812 thank you so much . I really appreciate your help. I pm you! 


gymangel812 said:


> bianca 120 will be available at NM in black and nude patent. not sure when exactly, PM me and i can give you SA info.


----------



## myu3160

chanel*liz said:


> i love that torrero!!!



Ditto!!!! Can't wait till someone here gets them for some awesome mod pics!!


----------



## eldebrang

gymangel812 said:


> gorgeous! i would get either the all silver or all gold spiked LP. the silver spiked LP seems too similar.


Love love love the gold spike pigallessss


----------



## eldebrang

chacci1 said:


> Gold spike pigalle!!!  Now, I need each of your help.  Do I also get the silver spoke lady peep???  Please help!!


Which store has these?


----------



## sophinette007

Hi again! I know we are talking about S/S 2012 which I enjoy a lot but I have a question about a A/W 2011 style! The 1en8 in Nude chantilly lace. I bought them in the end of august in Paris but haven't seen other people here, having them in this particular material so I am wondering if the chantilly lace was only available in Europe? My question may seems silly but I really d'like to know since some styles aren't available for European market(Bianca 120 is another example) so is it the case with the chantilly lace 1en8 for US market?Are they available here?


----------



## PrincessPout

Quick someone lend me about a million dollars for a shoe shopping spree, I promise I'll pay you back


----------



## PeepToe

chacci1 said:


> Gold spike pigalle!!!  Now, I need each of your help.  Do I also get the silver spoke lady peep???  Please help!!


Hot!! I would also get the lady peep. They are so sexy!


----------



## bprimuslevy

chacci1 said:


> I have the same prob with Louboutin boots! If you are still in the market for a pair, try the Harletty! It fit me fine and it is beautiful!!


 
Do your Harletty boots fit TTS?


----------



## karwood

Just got these amazing shoes from the Madison boutique. These are the * Daffodile Panama Geometrica*. Here are some pics, just in case someone wants to see additional pics of this style or needs an extra nudge to buy these shoe(Carlinha?).They are truly gorgeous IRL:


----------



## chacci1

bprimuslevy said:


> Do your Harletty boots fit TTS?



I actually went 1/2 size up, but, tts also fit. HTH!


----------



## 318Platinum

karwood said:


> Just got these amazing shoes from the Madison boutique. These are the * Daffodile Panama Geometrica*. Here are some pics, just in case someone wants to see additional pics of this style or needs an extra nudge to buy these shoe(Carlinha?).They are truly gorgeous IRL:




LOVE IT, *Kar*!!!! They look HOTT on you!! CONGRATS, Boo!!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

karwood said:


> Just got these amazing shoes from the Madison boutique. These are the *Daffodile Panama Geometrica*. Here are some pics, just in case someone wants to see additional pics of this style or needs an extra nudge to buy these shoe(Carlinha?).They are truly gorgeous IRL:


 
wow Kar they are gorgeous!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

karwood said:


> Just got these amazing shoes from the Madison boutique. These are the *Daffodile Panama Geometrica*. Here are some pics, just in case someone wants to see additional pics of this style or needs an extra nudge to buy these shoe(Carlinha?).They are truly gorgeous IRL:


 
OMG I DIE!!!   

How did you size in these my fabulous foot twin?


----------



## bprimuslevy

chacci1 said:


> I actually went 1/2 size up, but, tts also fit. HTH!


 Thank you.  I've been wanting a pair of CL boots for a while. It's between the Harletty and the Step and Roll. I can see wearing the Harletty for a few seasons.


----------



## karwood

Thank you ladies!!!



nakedmosher2of3 said:


> OMG I DIE!!!
> 
> How did you size in these my fabulous foot twin?



These are 38.5. I recommend your true U.S. size for this style.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

karwood said:


> Thank you ladies!!!
> 
> 
> 
> These are 38.5. I recommend your true U.S. size for this style.


 
Eek! True US size! ... I think I need to try these babies on!


----------



## jenayb

karwood said:


> Just got these amazing shoes from the Madison boutique. These are the * Daffodile Panama Geometrica*. Here are some pics, just in case someone wants to see additional pics of this style or needs an extra nudge to buy these shoe(Carlinha?).They are truly gorgeous IRL:



Oh. My. God. They are absolutely gorgeous. I'll be in NYC later tonight. Must. Stay. Strong.  No 160s for me!

Congrats girl.


----------



## moshi_moshi

karwood said:


> Just got these amazing shoes from the Madison boutique. These are the *Daffodile Panama Geometrica*. Here are some pics, just in case someone wants to see additional pics of this style or needs an extra nudge to buy these shoe(Carlinha?).They are truly gorgeous IRL:


 
these shoes are incredible!!! i also love your other two pairs... the trotitellas, both pairs make me


----------



## carlinha

karwood said:


> Just got these amazing shoes from the Madison boutique. These are the * Daffodile Panama Geometrica*. Here are some pics, just in case someone wants to see additional pics of this style or needs an extra nudge to buy these shoe(Carlinha?).They are truly gorgeous IRL:



i.  have.  no.  words.


----------



## AEGIS

wow they look so much better on you than in the stock pics.  they're lovely!



karwood said:


> Just got these amazing shoes from the Madison boutique. These are the * Daffodile Panama Geometrica*. Here are some pics, just in case someone wants to see additional pics of this style or needs an extra nudge to buy these shoe(Carlinha?).They are truly gorgeous IRL:


----------



## ChocoAvantGarde

karwood said:


> Just got these amazing shoes from the Madison boutique. These are the *Daffodile Panama Geometrica*. Here are some pics, just in case someone wants to see additional pics of this style or needs an extra nudge to buy these shoe(Carlinha?).They are truly gorgeous IRL:


 
those look great on you-such a fun shoe!


----------



## myu3160

*karwood* they look amazing on you!


----------



## Nolia

What kind of Maggie is this?


----------



## LavenderIce

Nolia said:
			
		

> What kind of Maggie is this?



Elefant


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

*I came with good news for ladies interested in the VERY MIX !
I think the black version is coming back along with a Blue-Green strass/Gold specie combo !*


----------



## LVoepink

karwood said:


> Just got these amazing shoes from the Madison boutique. These are the * Daffodile Panama Geometrica*. Here are some pics, just in case someone wants to see additional pics of this style or needs an extra nudge to buy these shoe(Carlinha?).They are truly gorgeous IRL:


 Stunning! they look perfect on you!


----------



## Dessye

karwood said:


> Just got these amazing shoes from the Madison boutique. These are the *Daffodile Panama Geometrica*. Here are some pics, just in case someone wants to see additional pics of this style or needs an extra nudge to buy these shoe(Carlinha?).They are truly gorgeous IRL:


 
 They look amazing on you, *Kar*!!!   Daff


----------



## Dessye

Sorry, *chacc* can't see your beautiful Gold Spike Piggies...  But I'm sure they are stunning!!!!   I was able to see Kar's gorgy Daffs but then my work's idiotic security settings won't let me see more pics on a different page  hehe


----------



## Nolia

LavenderIce said:


> Elefant



Are they actually elephant?! :O


----------



## gymangel812

^SeDuCTive^ said:


> *I came with good news for ladies interested in the VERY MIX !
> I think the black version is coming back along with a Blue-Green strass/Gold specie combo !*


any pics of the blue/green yet? they sound amazing!


----------



## gymangel812

Nolia said:


> Are they actually elephant?! :O


lol i don't think so. i think that would be illegal.


----------



## jamidee

Kar. I love them!! I so wish they came in Bianca. My back can't take the daf. I really thought I couldn't want the day after I wore mine!


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

gymangel812 said:


> any pics of the blue/green yet? they sound amazing!



 i want to see!!!! blue/green strass.. heaven


----------



## Dessye

Black Very Mix....I'm in trouble


----------



## Nolia

gymangel812 said:


> lol i don't think so. i think that would be illegal.



Damn, that would've been cool.


----------



## fbj3936

Ooooo... Did anyone see the new gray and silver Maggie posted in the 2012 thread? I have never been a fan, would love to have this Maggie!


----------



## whimsic

I don't like the new styles so far  There is not one pair I liked from the 2012 thread, except the Elefant Maggies.

- Gold spikes are my least favorite spikes..

- Too many new Dafs, and I can't wear Dafs.

I really hope I find some colourful (85mm-100mm) classics, the non-classics are disappointing so far.


----------



## laleeza

whimsic said:


> I don't like the new styles so far  There is not one pair I liked from the 2012 thread, except the Elefant Maggies.
> 
> - Gold spikes are my least favorite spikes..
> 
> - Too many new Dafs, and I can't wear Dafs.
> 
> I really hope I find some colourful (85mm-100mm) classics, the non-classics are disappointing so far.



I'm feeling that way too. I'd love to see some clichys, piggies, declics etc in bright colors! Like RB suede, or bright purples or exotics or something...


----------



## chacci1

laleeza said:


> Soooo hot!!
> Yes! Get the peeps!



Thanks babe!!!  I may end up waiting on the lady peeps!  There is soooo much that I want. I need to pace myself!!  Ha ha


----------



## chacci1

gymangel812 said:


> gorgeous! i would get either the all silver or all gold spiked LP. the silver spiked LP seems too similar.





chanel*liz said:


> Gold spike pigalles are amazeballs!!!!!





heiress-ox said:


> Gold spike Pigalles are HOT *Chacci*, congrats! I also vote yes to the LP!





dezynrbaglaydee said:


> oh WOW I LOVE these!!! so hot!!





eldebrang said:


> Love love love the gold spike pigallessss





eldebrang said:


> Which store has these?





PeepToe said:


> Hot!! I would also get the lady peep. They are so sexy!




Thank you ladies!!!!  They really are something!  I was not a fan at all of the gd spikes. My SA sent them to me and I realized he stock photo did nothing for this shoe!


----------



## chacci1

Dessye said:


> Black Very Mix....I'm in trouble



Me too!  This season is scaring me!  I want everything!!


----------



## chacci1

Dessye said:


> Sorry, *chacc* can't see your beautiful Gold Spike Piggies...  But I'm sure they are stunning!!!!   I was able to see Kar's gorgy Daffs but then my work's idiotic security settings won't let me see more pics on a different page  hehe



Aww. Well you prob already saw them though since I think you got the same email that I did w the new styles.  I really do love them. I was never a pigalle fan before I bought the black on black spike pigalle. Now, I'm addicted!  Even though they still, to me at least, are not the most comfortable shoe out there!


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

318Platinum said:


> LOL, you and me both!! I am praying that I am able to swing this, with everything else I have going on!!


 
I received the shoes today and they are NOT a turquoise color, but more of a dark seafoam green color. I'll post some pics in the morning/afternoon of them.


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

karwood said:


> Just got these amazing shoes from the Madison boutique. These are the * Daffodile Panama Geometrica*. Here are some pics, just in case someone wants to see additional pics of this style or needs an extra nudge to buy these shoe(Carlinha?).They are truly gorgeous IRL:


 
They are gorgeous!



^SeDuCTive^ said:


> *I came with good news for ladies interested in the VERY MIX !*
> *I think the black version is coming back along with a Blue-Green strass/Gold specie combo !*


 
 I can't wait to see the pics.


----------



## Dessye

chacci1 said:


> Me too!  This season is scaring me!  I want everything!!



Well I don't want everything, just the very expensive styles! hahaha.  Better start budgeting...ie. less on clothes...  Maybe I'll pass on the turqouise Bollywood   Ah, who am I kidding??? :lolots:


----------



## Dessye

PrincessPout said:


> Quick someone lend me about a million dollars for a shoe shopping spree, I promise I'll pay you back



Lend?   Yeah....I promise to pay back.....


----------



## chacci1

Dessye said:


> Well I don't want everything, just the very expensive styles! hahaha.  Better start budgeting...ie. less on clothes...  Maybe I'll pass on the turqouise Bollywood   Ah, who am I kidding??? :lolots:



I hear you!  There is no way I could pass on the black very mix if it's back. Just no way at all. Even though I haven't worn my other very mix yet.   Geese. I need to get invited to some good events so I can actually start wearing them!  I guess maybe I don't want everything.  But I want a lot.  Yikes!  Maybe I'll just shut off my email/phone/etc so I can't be tempted anymore.......ha ha!


----------



## Dessye

glamourgirlnikk said:


> I can't wait to see the pics.



I'm pretty sure it's the same blue-green strass that's on the Un Palace and Just Pik that *Elise* posted.  It's gorgeous....what what I'm REALLY drooling over is the blue-green python 

Black Very Mix --- here I go a-enquiring...


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

are there any photos of any of the very mix's yet? black, blue/green, any of them? p.s. what other colors are expected?


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

Dessye said:


> I'm pretty sure it's the same blue-green strass that's on the Un Palace and Just Pik that *Elise* posted.  It's gorgeous....what what I'm REALLY drooling over is the blue-green python
> 
> Black Very Mix --- here I go a-enquiring...



yup... that blue/green python is insanely wonderful 
i have such trouble imagining things, so i'd love to see a full shoe in that blue/green strass.


----------



## chacci1

LamborghiniGirl said:


> are there any photos of any of the very mix's yet? black, blue/green, any of them? p.s. what other colors are expected?



No pics yet. I'm working on trying to figure out what other colors it may be coming in.  I'll let you know when I find out!


----------



## jamidee

LamborghiniGirl said:


> i want to see!!!! blue/green strass.. heaven



You are such the CL strass queen. I love it


----------



## Dessye

LamborghiniGirl said:


> yup... that blue/green python is insanely wonderful
> i have such trouble imagining things, so i'd love to see a full shoe in that blue/green strass.



I am sure it will be stunning but I'm trying to focus on the Black VM.  Cannot stray --- wallet with slap me silly!!   Also hoping blue/green strass looks awful against my skin tone.


----------



## jamidee

blue green python...are y'all talking about the un piks?


----------



## laleeza

Dessye said:


> I'm pretty sure it's the same blue-green strass that's on the Un Palace and Just Pik that *Elise* posted.  It's gorgeous....what what I'm REALLY drooling over is the blue-green python
> 
> Black Very Mix --- here I go a-enquiring...



Me too! That python is gorgeous! I really hope there's a closed-toe done in that skin 
What am I saying??!! That money tree died ages ago


----------



## Dessye

chacci1 said:


> I hear you!  There is no way I could pass on the black very mix if it's back. Just no way at all. Even though I haven't worn my other very mix yet.   Geese. I need to get invited to some good events so I can actually start wearing them!  I guess maybe I don't want everything.  But I want a lot.  Yikes!  Maybe I'll just shut off my email/phone/etc so I can't be tempted anymore.......ha ha!



I haven't worn my volcano VM either!  I'm too afraid to wear it -- it looks so perfect the way it is and I don't want to 'ruin' it.  I could technically wear it to an opera I guess but...  And I don't want to vibram it for fear the specchio gets ruined!  I think it will stay a collector item like the Daff Brodee which I got today - yay!


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

Dessye said:


> I haven't worn my volcano VM either!  I'm too afraid to wear it -- it looks so perfect the way it is and I don't want to 'ruin' it.  I could technically wear it to an opera I guess but...  And I don't want to vibram it for fear the specchio gets ruined!  I think it will stay a collector item like the Daff Brodee which I got today - yay!


 
I think you should wear them at least once. They are too gorgeous to just sit in the house!


----------



## laleeza

Dessye said:


> I haven't worn my volcano VM either!  I'm too afraid to wear it -- it looks so perfect the way it is and I don't want to 'ruin' it.  I could technically wear it to an opera I guess but...  And I don't want to vibram it for fear the specchio gets ruined!  I think it will stay a collector item like the Daff Brodee which I got today - yay!



You MUST post pics of the brodee!! They look incredible just in the stock photos!
Oh - definitely need mod pics too!!


----------



## chacci1

Dessye said:


> I haven't worn my volcano VM either!  I'm too afraid to wear it -- it looks so perfect the way it is and I don't want to 'ruin' it.  I could technically wear it to an opera I guess but...  And I don't want to vibram it for fear the specchio gets ruined!  I think it will stay a collector item like the Daff Brodee which I got today - yay!



Me too!!!  Ok. So I'm not crazy after all!  I just love looking at it!  So glad you got the Daff brodee!  I love that shoe!  I actually wanted the Barney's 20th anniversary special edition shoe but couldnt get myself to pull the trigger on it!  We need updated pics from you in your collection thread!!


----------



## Dessye

chacci1 said:


> Me too!!!  Ok. So I'm not crazy after all!  I just love looking at it!  So glad you got the Daff brodee!  I love that shoe!  I actually wanted the Barney's 20th anniversary special edition shoe but couldnt get myself to pull the trigger on it!  We need updated pics from you in your collection thread!!



I know.  I'll try to post some of the shoes but mod pics are a pain in the butt for me to do myself...  (READ: I'm lazy...)  I'm working on a quick reveal now.


----------



## Dessye

laleeza said:


> You MUST post pics of the brodee!! They look incredible just in the stock photos!
> Oh - definitely need mod pics too!!



The computer is currently pluggin away...


----------



## chanel*liz

Dessye said:


> I haven't worn my volcano VM either!  I'm too afraid to wear it -- it looks so perfect the way it is and I don't want to 'ruin' it.  I could technically wear it to an opera I guess but...  And I don't want to vibram it for fear the specchio gets ruined!  I think it will stay a collector item like the Daff Brodee which I got today - yay!



OMG brodee!!! I've only seen it once in person and it was at the louboutin book signing and I thought it was the coolest and most unique shoe ever!!!


----------



## Dessye

chanel*liz said:


> OMG brodee!!! I've only seen it once in person and it was at the louboutin book signing and I thought it was the coolest and most unique shoe ever!!!


----------



## 318Platinum

glamourgirlnikk said:


> I received the shoes today and they are NOT a turquoise color, but more of a dark seafoam green color. I'll post some pics in the morning/afternoon of them.



Oh wow. Yes, PLEEEEASE post TONS of pics, PLEASE!! I can't wait to see them. I saw the Turquoise Patent Pigalle on E-Comm, but I would rather have it in Patent, than Suede now. I wonder if they will make it in the Pigalle Plato 140mm, and the LP with a red toe??? YESS!! that would be HOTT, the LP with the red toe!!! Are you in love with them, Glamour???


----------



## AEGIS

Dessye said:


> I haven't worn my volcano VM either!  I'm too afraid to wear it -- it looks so perfect the way it is and I don't want to 'ruin' it.  I could technically wear it to an opera I guess but...  And I don't want to vibram it for fear the specchio gets ruined!  I think it will stay a collector item like the Daff Brodee which I got today - yay!




congrats!!  please wear your shoes Dessye! how else will everyone else get to see the fabulousness that is you?


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

Dessye said:


>



Dessye, seriously?!

you must you must you must! post photos not only of the volcanoes, but also of the brodee! I need to see your volcanoes so I can be enabled for these gold lady peeps with spikes. You converted me to love the shiny gold!!! And brodees.. awesome. 

No more laziness love!


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

now I am so torn. should i get the daffodile's in pink suede or the lady peeps in barbie pink patent? god this is awful. seeing real photos of the bianca patent makes this decision sooo hard.... help!!!


----------



## 318Platinum

Now, someone on this thread said that a Daff python will come out this season. DO you all think it will come out in the Blue/Green Python??? If so, consider me SOLD!!!!!!!! I have to find out!!!


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

318Platinum said:


> Now, someone on this thread said that a Daff python will come out this season. DO you all think it will come out in the Blue/Green Python??? If so, consider me SOLD!!!!!!!! I have to find out!!!



stop, just stop. the list of shoes i want is already too long  that blue/green python would send me over the edge! i would have no self control if that was a daff!!!


----------



## Dessye

LamborghiniGirl said:


> Dessye, seriously?!
> 
> you must you must you must! post photos not only of the volcanoes, but also of the brodee! I need to see your volcanoes so I can be enabled for these gold lady peeps with spikes. You converted me to love the shiny gold!!! And brodees.. awesome.
> 
> No more laziness love!



I posted a quickie reveal of my Brodees but OK, tomorrow I'll post my VMs!  I also promised *Phi* I'd post my non-CL purchases too!  OK, must fight against laziness...  I spent all my 'disciplined' years in school and I got nothin' left


----------



## Dessye

LamborghiniGirl said:


> stop, just stop. the list of shoes i want is already too long  that blue/green python would send me over the edge! i would have no self control if that was a daff!!!


----------



## Dessye

AEGIS said:


> congrats!!  please wear your shoes Dessye! how else will everyone else get to see the fabulousness that is you?



I'm fabulous without my shoes!


----------



## AEGIS

Dessye said:


> I'm fabulous without my shoes!




touchee madame. touchee.


----------



## carlinha

318Platinum said:


> Now, someone on this thread said that a Daff python will come out this season. DO you all think it will come out in the Blue/Green Python??? If so, consider me SOLD!!!!!!!! I have to find out!!!





LamborghiniGirl said:


> stop, just stop. the list of shoes i want is already too long  that blue/green python would send me over the edge! i would have no self control if that was a daff!!!



yes it's true and that person was me...

and here is the pic... 

(hold onto your seats now ladies, and please do not faint)

Daffodile 160 Menthe Python Fairytale


----------



## carlinha

laleeza said:


> I'm feeling that way too. I'd love to see some clichys, piggies, declics etc in bright colors! Like RB suede, or bright purples or exotics or something...



don't worry babe, you know it's always the most outrageous pairs that get advertised earliest to get the hype going, and then the classics come out in the new season materials/colors.


----------



## chanel*liz

carlinha said:


> yes it's true and that person was me...
> 
> and here is the pic...
> 
> (hold onto your seats now ladies, and please do not faint)
> 
> Daffodile 160 Menthe Python Fairytale



OMG  I JUST DIED


----------



## carlinha

chanel*liz said:


> OMG  I JUST DIED



*liz* i TOLD you to hold onto your seats!!!!!!!


----------



## nyjaesmith

Saw this pic of the Daf Booty on Tumblr


----------



## chanel*liz

carlinha said:


> *liz* i TOLD you to hold onto your seats!!!!!!!




:lolots: i was just SO excited!!!! im back now


----------



## evanescent

Ladies, do any of you know what "glaced calf leather" is? Are they the same as patent?  I'm in the process of exchanging my Lady Peeps that are too big for me, and my SA told me they have them in my size in glaced calf leather. I have asked for some info, but just to save some time, I was wondering if anyone knows anything about this "glaced calf leather"? Thank you!


----------



## regeens

^perhaps this:


----------



## eldebrang

chacci1 said:


> Thank you ladies!!!!  They really are something!  I was not a fan at all of the gd spikes. My SA sent them to me and I realized he stock photo did nothing for this shoe!




Price and store name plsss?


----------



## evanescent

regeens said:


> ^perhaps this:



Thank you so much regeens! That makes sense!


----------



## AEGIS

Beautiful!!!



carlinha said:


> yes it's true and that person was me...
> 
> and here is the pic...
> 
> (hold onto your seats now ladies, and please do not faint)
> 
> Daffodile 160 Menthe Python Fairytale


----------



## AEGIS

carlinha said:


> don't worry babe, you know it's always the most outrageous pairs that get advertised earliest to get the hype going, and then the classics come out in the new season materials/colors.




waits for rolandos....


----------



## whimsic

lamborghinigirl said:


> now i am so torn. Should i get the daffodile's in pink suede or the lady peeps in barbie pink patent? God this is awful. Seeing real photos of the bianca patent makes this decision sooo hard.... Help!!!



patent!


----------



## whimsic

carlinha said:


> yes it's true and that person was me...
> 
> and here is the pic...
> 
> (hold onto your seats now ladies, and please do not faint)
> 
> Daffodile 160 Menthe Python Fairytale


----------



## laleeza

carlinha said:
			
		

> yes it's true and that person was me...
> 
> and here is the pic...
> 
> (hold onto your seats now ladies, and please do not faint)
> 
> Daffodile 160 Menthe Python Fairytale



Omg car!! If only I were 20 years younger!!


----------



## laleeza

carlinha said:
			
		

> don't worry babe, you know it's always the most outrageous pairs that get advertised earliest to get the hype going, and then the classics come out in the new season materials/colors.



I need more patience?!


----------



## 318Platinum

carlinha said:


> yes it's true and that person was me...
> 
> and here is the pic...
> 
> (hold onto your seats now ladies, and please do not faint)
> 
> Daffodile 160 Menthe Python Fairytale



*Carlinha*, Hunni !!!! PLEASE inbox me with ALL details about this shoe!!!! DO you know if this is the only color it will come in?? PLEASE inbox me with ANYTHING you know about this!!!! I am scratching the Turquoise off my list. I was iffy about Suede anyways. We will see!! This has gotten my name written all over it!! It's time I add an exotic to my collection!!


----------



## 318Platinum

nyjaesmith said:
			
		

> Saw this pic of the Daf Booty on Tumblr



Oh, wow!! This is DELICIOUS!! I LOVE Houndstooth, so this is Perfect! I need to find ideas of price and DOA for this one.


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

Carla, You killed us with this PYTHON !!!!
Tell us mooooooore, you can't go away now !


_Btw, anyone knows if the silver Very Mix is coming back again???????_


----------



## chacci1

^SeDuCTive^ said:


> Carla, You killed us with this PYTHON !!!!
> Tell us mooooooore, you can't go away now !
> 
> 
> _Btw, anyone knows if the silver Very Mix is coming back again???????_



Trying to figure it out myself!!!  Black is confirmed as is the green strass version. I would die for the silver!!!!!


----------



## 318Platinum

Daffodile Fairytale *Waitlisted!!*

Roccio/Opacco? Daffodile *Waitlisted!!*

Let's see which one will make it first!! I am really wanting the Roccio, because I missed out on it last season!!!


----------



## chanel*liz

laleeza said:


> Omg car!! If only I were 20 years younger!!



Psh you're young and fabulous


----------



## karwood

Thank you so much everyone for lovely compliments.



carlinha said:


> yes it's true and that person was me...
> 
> and here is the pic...
> 
> (hold onto your seats now ladies, and please do not faint)
> 
> Daffodile 160 Menthe Python Fairytale



I would like to see these IRL to see how actually bright  is that shade of green and the tint of red/orange. Right now, it's reminding me a bit too much of that supervillainess character Poison Ivy


----------



## karwood

318Platinum said:


> Roccio/Opacco? Daffodile *Waitlisted!!*



Are these the same shade of color as the opaco python Rolando that came out 3 yrs. ago? If yes, I might have to consider these as a replacement for my opaco python Rolando. For some reason, my feet can't handle wearing Rolandos anymore.


----------



## missgiannina

318Platinum said:


> Daffodile Fairytale *Waitlisted!!*
> 
> Roccio/Opacco? Daffodile *Waitlisted!!*
> 
> Let's see which one will make it first!! I am really wanting the Roccio, because I missed out on it last season!!!



which store is waitlisting the Daffodile Fairytale?


----------



## AEGIS

CL has really done an amazing thing w/introducing the daffodil.


----------



## laleeza

chanel*liz said:
			
		

> Psh you're young and fabulous



Lol you are too sweet Liz! Maybe 10 years younger would be enough. I tried some daffs on the other day and just loved them, but really think I can't pull them off with my age and my wardrobe


----------



## Dessye

AEGIS said:


> touchee madame. touchee.


----------



## HermesLuv

carlinha said:


> yes it's true and that person was me...
> 
> and here is the pic...
> 
> (hold onto your seats now ladies, and please do not faint)
> 
> Daffodile 160 Menthe Python Fairytale


 

HOLY MOLY! that is a work of art!  Thanks *C* for the pic!

and I have to admit, I have converted to a Daff lover. I really hated them at first, but everyone here makes them look so good!


----------



## erinmiyu

Dessye said:


> I'm fabulous without my shoes!


this is truth  but i knew this even before i had the pleasure of meeting you!


----------



## 318Platinum

missgiannina said:


> which store is waitlisting the Daffodile Fairytale?





karwood said:


> Are these the same shade of color as the opaco python Rolando that came out 3 yrs. ago? If yes, I might have to consider these as a replacement for my opaco python Rolando. For some reason, my feet can't handle wearing Rolandos anymore.



*Miss*, Madison will be receiving Fairytale and Roccio.


*Kar*, I am not 100%, but the SA that put me n the wait list told me that they did this style last season? I was told that this style that is coming out for SS12 was called "Opacco", but Madison called it "Roccio", so I don't know what they are seeing, but they said it's a natural python look.


----------



## carlinha

chanel*liz said:


> :lolots: i was just SO excited!!!! im back now



whew i'm glad!  



whimsic said:


>







laleeza said:


> Omg car!! If only I were 20 years younger!!





laleeza said:


> I need more patience?!



excuse me miss, but what does 20 years younger have to do with it??!!  and yes, patience is a virtue i am sorely lacking, so i understand completely!



318Platinum said:


> *Carlinha*, Hunni !!!! PLEASE inbox me with ALL details about this shoe!!!! DO you know if this is the only color it will come in?? PLEASE inbox me with ANYTHING you know about this!!!! I am scratching the Turquoise off my list. I was iffy about Suede anyways. We will see!! This has gotten my name written all over it!! It's time I add an exotic to my collection!!



babe i don't have any more information about the shoes!  but they are all you!  exotics are the best and once you go exotic, you don't go back!



^SeDuCTive^ said:


> Carla, You killed us with this PYTHON !!!!
> Tell us mooooooore, you can't go away now !
> 
> 
> _Btw, anyone knows if the silver Very Mix is coming back again???????_





chacci1 said:


> Trying to figure it out myself!!!  Black is confirmed as is the green strass version. I would die for the silver!!!!!



yes the very mix is coming back in silver and gold... so the 4 poptpourri colors will be: black, silver, gold and blue/green



karwood said:


> I would like to see these IRL to see how actually bright  is that shade of green and the tint of red/orange. *Right now, it's reminding me a bit too much of that supervillainess character Poison Ivy *



:lolots: this is a spot on description *karwood*, but something about it i just love nonetheless!



AEGIS said:


> CL has really done an amazing thing w/introducing the daffodil.



agree 100% *aegis*



HermesLuv said:


> HOLY MOLY! that is a work of art!  Thanks *C* for the pic!
> 
> and I have to admit, I have converted to a Daff lover. I really hated them at first, but everyone here makes them look so good!



you're welcome!  i am right there with you.  i HATED the daffs when the stock pics first came out... now, obsessed!


----------



## karwood

318Platinum said:


> *Miss*, Madison will be receiving Fairytale and Roccio.
> 
> 
> *Kar*, I am not 100%, but the SA that put me n the wait list told me that they did this style last season? I was told that this style that is coming out for SS12 was called "Opacco", but Madison called it "Roccio", so I don't know what they are seeing, but they said it's a natural python look.



Ok, now I understand. I got confused "opaco" was meant as the color. Now, I understand it is a type of snake skin.


----------



## carlinha

As far as *DAFFODILE intel, these are the materials it will be coming in for SS12:*

Natural cork
Champagne satin
Blue satin
Beige kid
Black panama geometric (ala Karwood's shoes)
Black patent
Black suede
Turquoise suede
Hot pink suede
Taupe suede
Black python carnival
Menthe python fairytale
Black python matte
Crystal gold strass

Happy shopping!


----------



## 318Platinum

carlinha said:


> babe i don't have any more information about the shoes!  but they are all you!  exotics are the best and once you go exotic, you don't go back!
> 
> 
> 
> :





Hunni, don't I know it. I prefer PYTHON, Croc, Gator, ALL EXOTICS!!!! I have missed out on a LOT of exotics because I didn't know how CLs fit me, but now that I have found out that I CAN wear them, I am ready to take the EXOTIC plunge!!! ONE of these fab shoes will be MINE!!! I want both, but I doubt that will happen!! ANYTHING is possible


----------



## 318Platinum

carlinha said:


> As far as *DAFFODILE intel, these are the materials it will be coming in for SS12:*
> 
> Natural cork
> Champagne satin
> Blue satin
> Beige kid
> Black panama geometric (ala Karwood's shoes)
> Black patent
> Black suede
> Turquoise suede
> Hot pink suede
> Taupe suede
> Black python carnival
> Menthe python fairytale
> Black python matte
> Crystal gold strass
> 
> Happy shopping!




I've seen the Black Patent, and it's DELICIOUS!!! I wish I didn't have the Kid Daff now, because I would be buying that one instead!!!


----------



## Dessye

erinmiyu said:


> this is truth  but i knew this even before i had the pleasure of meeting you!





Excuse me, but you're just as fabulous!!


----------



## 318Platinum

karwood said:


> Ok, now I understand. I got confused "opaco" was meant as the color. Now, I understand it is a type of snake skin.



OOHHHHHH, Okay!!! I see now! You just helped me understand! :shame:

But wait, why would they call it Roccio, and someone else call it Opacco, if they are talking about the colors? It's Python, and I thought Roccio was the color........ I just got all confused again!!! SMH


----------



## Dessye

carlinha said:


> As far as *DAFFODILE intel, these are the materials it will be coming in for SS12:*
> 
> Natural cork
> Champagne satin
> Blue satin
> Beige kid
> Black panama geometric (ala Karwood's shoes)
> Black patent
> Black suede
> Turquoise suede
> Hot pink suede
> Taupe suede
> Black python carnival
> Menthe python fairytale
> Black python matte
> Crystal gold strass
> 
> Happy shopping!



Wow, thanks *C*!!!  I'd really love to see the black python carnival!


----------



## Dessye

karwood said:


> Ok, now I understand. I got confused "opaco" was meant as the color. Now, I understand it is a type of snake skin.



Opaco means that it's matte.  Lucido means its shiny.


----------



## Dessye

whimsic said:


>


----------



## Dessye

carlinha said:


> yes the very mix is coming back in silver and gold... so the 4 potpourri colors will be: black, silver, gold and blue/green



I can't wait!!!


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

Dessye said:


> Wow, thanks *C*!!!  I'd really love to see the black python carnival!




me too! any idea what carnival implies about the black python?


----------



## karwood

318Platinum said:


> OOHHHHHH, Okay!!! I see now! You just helped me understand! :shame:
> 
> But wait, why would they call it Roccio, and someone else call it Opacco, if they are talking about the colors? It's Python, and I thought Roccio was the color........ I just got all confused again!!! SMH



Roccio is the natural skin color/pattern of the snake. Opaco means  opaque and matte.


----------



## carlinha

LamborghiniGirl said:


> me too! any idea what carnival implies about the black python?



the carnival is the paint splatter


----------



## Dessye

glamourgirlnikk said:


> I think you should wear them at least once. They are too gorgeous to just sit in the house!



Maybe I will....someday........still scared


----------



## karwood

LamborghiniGirl said:


> me too! any idea what carnival implies about the black python?



I guess it will look the pair  Blake Lively recently wore, but in black:


----------



## sammix3

Omg this thread moves so fast! Thanks for the pic and intel carlinha!


----------



## chacci1

carlinha said:


> whew i'm glad!
> 
> yes the very mix is coming back in silver and gold... so the 4 poptpourri colors will be: black, silver, gold and blue/green
> 
> :



Omg!  You just killed me with this!  Black and silver are coming back?????   Any idea who will have the silver version??


----------



## carlinha

chacci1 said:


> Omg!  You just killed me with this!  Black and silver are coming back?????   Any idea who will have the silver version??



i didn't inquire babe, i'm trying to stay out of trouble 

i'm pretending i don't even know this information right now  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




edit: in case you find out any info, you know, for research purposes, you can let me know


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

Carla: i am at the Potpourri heaven !
Don't know which V.mix to choose !
I want them allllllll 


What about the Python Carnival?
Does it come with white and black base or what!
I am confused ladies !


----------



## evanescent

Thanks so much for the updates, everyone! It's hard when you don't have much access to CLs - I appreciate this thread so much!

Sorry if this has been discussed before, but would any of you know what colours are being released for Lady Peeps, Greissimos and Jenny pumps?

Thanks in advance! 

ps: karwood, your Daffs are out of this world!


----------



## sofaa

Found this picture on tumblr of the Hot Pink Pigalle Plato if this helps anyone


----------



## anniethecat

sofaa said:


> Found this picture on tumblr of the Hot Pink Pigalle Plato if this helps anyone


 
OMG!  I can't wait to get mine now!  So much prettier than the stock pic!  Thanks for posting!


----------



## gymangel812

sofaa said:


> Found this picture on tumblr of the Hot Pink Pigalle Plato if this helps anyone


boy hot pink is tempting me so....


----------



## 318Platinum

anniethecat said:


> OMG!  I can't wait to get mine now!  So much prettier than the stock pic!  Thanks for posting!



Is that the 140mm?


----------



## sofaa

318Platinum said:


> Is that the 140mm?



The pic I posted is the 140mm I'm pretty sure.. but the one sold on Saks/NM I believe is 120mm? I'm not 100% sure though.


----------



## 318Platinum

sofaa said:


> The pic I posted is the 140mm I'm pretty sure.. but the one sold on Saks/NM I believe is 120mm? I'm not 100% sure though.



I really believe that the pic you posted is the 140mm, because 120s, to me, look weird, and this looks more proportional. The stock photo at Saks doesn't give me this shoe height on the pic. Saks has the 120mm for preorder on their site.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

318Platinum said:


> I really believe that the pic you posted is the 140mm, because 120s, to me, look weird, and this looks more proportional. The stock photo at Saks doesn't give me this shoe height on the pic. Saks has the 120mm for preorder on their site.


 
The 140mm pink PP (pigalle plato) are from Selfridges. HTH


----------



## sofaa

318Platinum said:


> I really believe that the pic you posted is the 140mm, because 120s, to me, look weird, and this looks more proportional. The stock photo at Saks doesn't give me this shoe height on the pic. Saks has the 120mm for preorder on their site.



Yup I totally agree with you! I ordered the Pigalle Plato 140 last year in black patent, and the heel height (in my opinion) looks a lot better than the 120 version


----------



## 318Platinum

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> The 140mm pink PP (pigalle plato) are from Selfridges. HTH





sofaa said:


> Yup I totally agree with you! I ordered the Pigalle Plato 140 last year in black patent, and the heel height (in my opinion) looks a lot better than the 120 version



Thanks for the intel, *Naked*!! 

OMG @ *Sofaa*!! where are the pics??? can you post a link of your pics/mod pics!!! Those sound DELICIOUS!!!


----------



## sofaa

318Platinum said:


> Thanks for the intel, *Naked*!!
> 
> OMG @ *Sofaa*!! where are the pics??? can you post a link of your pics/mod pics!!! Those sound DELICIOUS!!!




Post #194  No mod pics yet though.. I should really get onto that  They are one of my fav styles!! 
http://forum.purseblog.com/loubouti...r-patent-cls-here-396869-13.html#post18216752


----------



## 318Platinum

sofaa said:


> Post #194  No mod pics yet though.. I should really get onto that  They are one of my fav styles!!
> http://forum.purseblog.com/loubouti...r-patent-cls-here-396869-13.html#post18216752



MA'AM!!!!!!!!! Those are just TOO much for me!!! I am on a BLACK SHOE BAN, and now I am wanting this Black Patent Pigalle 140mm!!! CONGRATS, but I am TOTALLY JEALY of you right now!!!!  I will get these one day, when I want another black shoe!! Thanks for the post!! They're FAB!!!


----------



## myu3160

carlinha said:


> As far as *DAFFODILE intel, these are the materials it will be coming in for SS12:*
> 
> Natural cork
> Champagne satin
> Blue satin
> Beige kid
> Black panama geometric (ala Karwood's shoes)
> Black patent
> Black suede
> Turquoise suede
> Hot pink suede
> Taupe suede
> Black python carnival
> Menthe python fairytale
> Black python matte
> Crystal gold strass
> 
> Happy shopping!




I cannot wait to see pictures of the black python carnival and the black python matte I JUST DIED!!


----------



## myu3160

318Platinum I'm really curious as to how the roccio look like!


----------



## anniethecat

318Platinum said:


> Is that the 140mm?


 
No I pre-ordered from Saks, they are 120mm.


----------



## chacci1

carlinha said:


> i didn't inquire babe, i'm trying to stay out of trouble
> 
> i'm pretending i don't even know this information right now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit: in case you find out any info, you know, for research purposes, you can let me know



I totally understand babe!!  Im trying to find out about the silver but everyone is telling me it's not coming in silver.  (maybe its suppose to be a surprise!). Ha ha. I appreciate all your help!!!


----------



## Emma4790

Hey everyone!  I am literally just off the plane back from Paris and I ended up going to every boutique. I bought from Jean Jacques Rousseau and Grenelle, but St. Honore   was the best boutique I thought.  In there I tried on the new *python and glitter maggies* which I didn't know existed!! I was in shock they were so gorgeous.... But I found the toe box so uncomfortable. 
I tried the gold spike lady peeps, and was going to buy, but I wasn't sure if I loved them or not, and there was another girl in the store visiting from Hong Kong who loved them. I was holding the last in her size but since I wasn't head over heels I let her have them.
In the end I bought the last leopard MBP 100s in JJR and the 100 black patent pigalles I have been looking for for a long time  100% satisfied. I'll take pics and post them in the new purchases thread later on tonight  

ps. apart from what I mentioned I didn't notice much resort shoes in stock yet.
pps. my lucky mum bought teal croc piggies and fifi strass -  and she's already ran up to her room to hide them before I get my hands on them hahaha


----------



## anniethecat

Emma4790 said:


> Hey everyone! I am literally just off the plane back from Paris and I ended up going to every boutique. I bought from Jean Jacques Rousseau and Grenelle, but St. Honore was the best boutique I thought. In there I tried on the new *python and glitter maggies* which I didn't know existed!! I was in shock they were so gorgeous.... But I found the toe box so uncomfortable.
> I tried the gold spike lady peeps, and was going to buy, but I wasn't sure if I loved them or not, and there was another girl in the store visiting from Hong Kong who loved them. I was holding the last in her size but since I wasn't head over heels I let her have them.
> In the end I bought the last leopard MBP 100s in JJR and the 100 black patent pigalles I have been looking for for a long time  100% satisfied. I'll take pics and post them in the new purchases thread later on tonight
> 
> ps. apart from what I mentioned I didn't notice much resort shoes in stock yet.
> pps. my lucky mum bought teal croc piggies and fifi strass - and she's already ran up to her room to hide them before I get my hands on them hahaha


 
Sounds like you had a great time!  I didn't know there were still any of those MBP 100mm around...oh well I am happy with my 120mm.  Looking forward to your pick.

Can't wait to the see some pics of the new maggies, I have never heard of them either.


----------



## Emma4790

If there's anyone else like me who is in love with the Panama Geometrica Daffoldil but can't hack that heel,  JJR in Paris has the *Panama Geometrica Hyper Prive* and believe me it is just as stunning as the Daff IRL!

Did anyone ever find out which boutiques will be getting the turquoise bianca? Pref. in Europe? Thank you


----------



## sofaa

*Not my picture but ohhhhh what good eyecandy for the upcoming return of the Lady Peep in Black Very Mix *


----------



## myu3160

^ OMGOODNESS I JUST DIED! They are gorgie.


----------



## Dessye

sofaa said:


> *Not my picture but ohhhhh what good eyecandy for the upcoming return of the Lady Peep in Black Very Mix *


 
That's it - I must have them!!!!


----------



## chacci1

sofaa said:


> *Not my picture but ohhhhh what good eyecandy for the upcoming return of the Lady Peep in Black Very Mix *



I need these now!!!  All of a sudden my shoe list seems so not necessary after seeing these!!!


----------



## 318Platinum

sofaa said:


> *Not my picture but ohhhhh what good eyecandy for the upcoming return of the Lady Peep in Black Very Mix *



OMG OMG!!!! This is so much more FAB than I thought it would be!!! I thought an all black VM was crazy, but this is CRAZYDELICIOUS!!!! I am so for this VM!!!! EVIL GIRLS!!!! YOU always have me wanting and needing MORE MORE MORE!!!!


----------



## AEGIS

Emma4790 said:


> If there's anyone else like me who is in love with the Panama Geometrica Daffoldil but can't hack that heel,  JJR in Paris has the *Panama Geometrica Hyper Prive* and believe me it is just as stunning as the Daff IRL!
> 
> Did anyone ever find out which boutiques will be getting the turquoise bianca? Pref. in Europe? Thank you




did you take any pics?


----------



## anniethecat

Emma4790 said:


> If there's anyone else like me who is in love with the Panama Geometrica Daffoldil but can't hack that heel,  JJR in Paris has the *Panama Geometrica Hyper Prive* and believe me it is just as stunning as the Daff IRL!
> 
> Did anyone ever find out which boutiques will be getting the turquoise bianca? Pref. in Europe? Thank you


 
The HP?!?!?!  I wonder if any other boutique will be getting them?


----------



## aoqtpi

sofaa said:


> *not my picture but ohhhhh what good eyecandy for the upcoming return of the lady peep in black very mix *


*
need.*


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

sofaa said:


> *Not my picture but ohhhhh what good eyecandy for the upcoming return of the Lady Peep in Black Very Mix *



wow... I'll have to starve myself from now on and sell a kidney and ovary to fund for these - though I cannot walk in LPs lol


----------



## laleeza

carlinha said:
			
		

> whew i'm glad!
> 
> 
> 
> excuse me miss, but what does 20 years younger have to do with it??!!  and yes, patience is a virtue i am sorely lacking, so i understand completely!
> 
> babe i don't have any more information about the shoes!  but they are all you!  exotics are the best and once you go exotic, you don't go back!
> 
> yes the very mix is coming back in silver and gold... so the 4 poptpourri colors will be: black, silver, gold and blue/green
> 
> :lolots: this is a spot on description karwood, but something about it i just love nonetheless!
> 
> agree 100% aegis
> 
> you're welcome!  i am right there with you.  i HATED the daffs when the stock pics first came out... now, obsessed!



Haha! I know age is just a number BUT I am a grandma - yes, I am a fabulous grandma - but a gma nonetheless. Can grandmas wear daffs? Literally I know they can - but it just doesn't feel right


----------



## gymangel812

sofaa said:


> *Not my picture but ohhhhh what good eyecandy for the upcoming return of the Lady Peep in Black Very Mix *


boy i don't know how long i can resist the very mix...! black does seem most practical since it's not as flashy but i love the blue/green....


Emma4790 said:


> Hey everyone!  I am literally just off the plane back from Paris and I ended up going to every boutique. I bought from Jean Jacques Rousseau and Grenelle, but St. Honore   was the best boutique I thought.  In there I tried on the new *python and glitter maggies* which I didn't know existed!! I was in shock they were so gorgeous.... But I found the toe box so uncomfortable.
> I tried the gold spike lady peeps, and was going to buy, but I wasn't sure if I loved them or not, and there was another girl in the store visiting from Hong Kong who loved them. I was holding the last in her size but since I wasn't head over heels I let her have them.
> In the end I bought the last leopard MBP 100s in JJR and the 100 black patent pigalles I have been looking for for a long time  100% satisfied. I'll take pics and post them in the new purchases thread later on tonight
> 
> ps. apart from what I mentioned I didn't notice much resort shoes in stock yet.
> pps. my lucky mum bought teal croc piggies and fifi strass -  and she's already ran up to her room to hide them before I get my hands on them hahaha


whoa!! didn't know about those maggies! does anyone have pics?? too bad they can't be shipped to the US


----------



## AEGIS

laleeza said:


> Haha! I know age is just a number BUT I am a grandma - yes, I am a fabulous grandma - but a gma nonetheless. Can grandmas wear daffs? Literally I know they can - but it just doesn't feel right




you're a grandma!? damn you've got some of the best legs i've ever seen grandma or  no grandma.  you're giving me a run for my  money


----------



## laleeza

AEGIS said:
			
		

> you're a grandma!? damn you've got some of the best legs i've ever seen grandma or  no grandma.  you're giving me a run for my  money



You're my favorite! My grandbaby is 6 next month!!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

laleeza said:


> Haha! I know age is just a number BUT I am a grandma - yes, I am a fabulous grandma - but a gma nonetheless. Can grandmas wear daffs? Literally I know they can - but it just doesn't feel right



really?!?!? wow... I hope I'll be able to look as fabulous as you are when I become a grandma


----------



## chacci1

laleeza said:


> Haha! I know age is just a number BUT I am a grandma - yes, I am a fabulous grandma - but a gma nonetheless. Can grandmas wear daffs? Literally I know they can - but it just doesn't feel right



Forget the daff's lady!!!  You need to rock the highness shoe coming out!  Fabulous shoe for a fabulous lady.  And guess what??  Hands down, the most fashionable, cool grandma I have ever seen!!


----------



## laleeza

chacci1 said:


> Forget the daff's lady!!!  You need to rock the highness shoe coming out!  Fabulous shoe for a fabulous lady.  And guess what??  Hands down, the most fashionable, cool grandma I have ever seen!!



Aw I just love you! 
And don't get me wrong - I am a very young, cool grandma!! I can't do the highness tho - I'm not a peep toe chick - BUT I may be convinced to rock a daff!!


----------



## 318Platinum

gymangel812 said:


> boy i don't know how long i can resist the very mix...! black does seem most practical since it's not as flashy but i love the blue/green....
> 
> whoa!! didn't know about those maggies! does anyone have pics??*too bad they can't be shipped to the US*



I don't know how true that is, since I have seen some women here with exotics shipped from Paris. Just sayin'


----------



## Dessye

laleeza said:


> Aw I just love you!
> And don't get me wrong - I am a very young, cool grandma!! I can't do the highness tho - I'm not a peep toe chick - BUT I may be convinced to rock a daff!!



OK, listen you!  If you can rock the python Bridgets (and you do!) then YOU CAN ROCK THE DAFFS/HIGHNESS!!!!!


----------



## laleeza

Dessye said:


> OK, listen you!  If you can rock the python Bridgets (and you do!) then YOU CAN ROCK THE DAFFS/HIGHNESS!!!!!



I love that smiley!! :lolots:
And thanks love!


----------



## sofaa

I forget what this style was called.. but *LOVE how it looks on!!!*


----------



## sofaa

and another picture of the spike maggie......


----------



## 318Platinum

sofaa said:


> I forget what this style was called.. but *LOVE how it looks on!!!*





sofaa said:


> and another picture of the spike maggie......



WOW, these shoes are TDF!!!! Talk about easily messing up the leather on that Maggie!! What is that, Specchio, or however you spell it? I've heard NOTHING but bad things about the Specchio leather. The Strappy studded shoe is HOTT!! I NEVER go for Full-out toes and LOW heels, but this is an exception for sure!!!!


----------



## glamourbag

Ladies...not sure if this was discussed before but would it be presumptuous to say that the blue/green very mix would be much like the heel on this one (but of course all over???) (photo borrowed from SS 2012 thread and where ever it came from)


----------



## gymangel812

glamourbag said:


> Ladies...not sure if this was discussed before but would it be presumptuous to say that the blue/green very mix would be much like the heel on this one (but of course all over???) (photo borrowed from SS 2012 thread and where ever it came from)


I think that is correct.



318Platinum said:


> I don't know how true that is, since I have seen some women here with exotics shipped from Paris. Just sayin'



You have to get very lucky with an sa to get them to do it. And I do not have an sa there. I tried to get them to send me pics but they wouldn't.


----------



## 318Platinum

glamourbag said:


> Ladies...not sure if this was discussed before but would it be presumptuous to say that the blue/green very mix would be much like the heel on this one (but of course all over???) (photo borrowed from SS 2012 thread and where ever it came from)





gymangel812 said:


> I think that is correct.
> 
> 
> 
> You have to get very lucky with an sa to get them to do it. And I do not have an sa there. I tried to get them to send me pics but they wouldn't.





*Glamour*, that what I automatically thought when I saw this shoe, so I guess we are all thinking alike!! 

*Gym*, I suppose you are correct, but still. I don't care either way, but I missed  out on one of my UGHs because Paris couldn't (wouldn't) ship an exotic to the USA!!!  but it is what it is, I guess.


----------



## LizzielovesCL

That spiked silver shoe is amazing!! Sorry I do not know the name either.


----------



## RedBottomLover

LizzielovesCL said:


> That spiked silver shoe is amazing!! Sorry I do not know the name either.


I'm pretty sure it's called the Lady Maxi. It's not something I'd normally go for but it looks amazing.


----------



## LizzielovesCL

Thank you, Redbottom. I feel the same way, it is a very low heel. It is such a cool look though.


----------



## gymangel812

Daffy is coming in pink suede!!!! yay!!!!!!


----------



## chanel*liz

gymangel812 said:


> Daffy is coming in pink suede!!!! yay!!!!!!



Really!!!! Where???


----------



## Dessye

chanel*liz said:


> Really!!!! Where???


 
I would like to know too!!


----------



## gymangel812

chanel*liz said:


> Really!!!! Where???


i assume at the e-commerce site because that's where i got on the wait list


----------



## missgiannina

gymangel812 said:


> i assume at the e-commerce site because that's where i got on the wait list



how did you find the waitlist i search for daffy and nothing came up


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

missgiannina said:


> how did you find the waitlist i search for daffy and nothing came up



I would email them or give them a call! There are waitlists for shoes that haven't been posted yet.


----------



## gymangel812

missgiannina said:


> how did you find the waitlist i search for daffy and nothing came up


yep emailed them and asked if they were being made then asked to be put on wait list . i don't know when they're coming, i just know they are


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

sofaa said:


> and another picture of the spike maggie......


 
Those look deadly



sofaa said:


> I forget what this style was called.. but *LOVE how it looks on!!!*


 
I don't really like spikes, but these are pretty



gymangel812 said:


> Daffy is coming in pink suede!!!! yay!!!!!!


 
I am not a fan of chunkier heels, but the daffy is pretty and I am assuming easier on the back/body. Do you know if it's a bright pink or a dk. pink?


----------



## bitchychinky

eeepp thats a great tip!! I always wonder how wait list get full when the shoes just popped up online!! 



LamborghiniGirl said:


> I would email them or give them a call! There are waitlists for shoes that haven't been posted yet.


----------



## anjali

Does anyone have a pic of the pink lady peep patents?  What color of pink are they and where can i get them?


----------



## carlinha

glamourbag said:


> Ladies...not sure if this was discussed before but would it be presumptuous to say that the blue/green very mix would be much like the heel on this one (but of course all over???) (photo borrowed from SS 2012 thread and where ever it came from)





gymangel812 said:


> I think that is correct.
> 
> 
> 
> You have to get very lucky with an sa to get them to do it. And I do not have an sa there. I tried to get them to send me pics but they wouldn't.





318Platinum said:


> *Glamour*, that what I automatically thought when I saw this shoe, so I guess we are all thinking alike!!
> 
> *Gym*, I suppose you are correct, but still. I don't care either way, but I missed  out on one of my UGHs because Paris couldn't (wouldn't) ship an exotic to the USA!!!  but it is what it is, I guess.



 yup absolutely correct this is the color of the blue/green Very Mix


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

karwood said:


> I guess it will look the pair  Blake Lively recently wore, but in black:



Oh! I need them! How is called this skin?


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

sofaa said:


> Found this picture on tumblr of the Hot Pink Pigalle Plato if this helps anyone



Are they coming for this new season? Love this patent pink!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

carlinha said:


> yes it's true and that person was me...
> 
> and here is the pic...
> 
> (hold onto your seats now ladies, and please do not faint)
> 
> Daffodile 160 Menthe Python Fairytale



This is real???   ....:...   what a beauty!! Need them!

Thanks Carlinha for the pic! You are the best!


----------



## glamourbag

carlinha said:


> yup absolutely correct this is the color of the blue/green Very Mix


Shall I faint now or later?????


----------



## gymangel812

glamourgirlnikk said:


> Those look deadly
> 
> 
> 
> I don't really like spikes, but these are pretty
> 
> 
> 
> I am not a fan of chunkier heels, but the daffy is pretty and I am assuming easier on the back/body. Do you know if it's a bright pink or a dk. pink?



Same pink as the daffs.


----------



## Emma4790

gymangel812 said:


> Same pink as the daffs.



What does the Daffy cost? Lovin the sound of these......


----------



## gymangel812

Emma4790 said:


> What does the Daffy cost? Lovin the sound of these......



They were 995 when I bought them like six Weeks ago. Not sure if they had a price increase though. They might be 1095 now.


----------



## Emma4790

gymangel812 said:


> They were 995 when I bought them like six Weeks ago. Not sure if they had a price increase though. They might be 1095 now.




Hmmm.... so that would be 695 in the UK. Very tempting! Very possibly on my xmas pressie list 
And I'll be in New York for Xmas shopping ..... It's all falling into place


----------



## LizzielovesCL

Crispedrosa, those hot pink platos you were inquiring about are at the Miami boutique. I bought a pair last night!!


----------



## LizzielovesCL

I just got off the phone with the e-comm store. They expect the pink daffy from February- April of 2012.


----------



## sobe2009

LizzielovesCL said:


> Crispedrosa, those hot pink platos you were inquiring about are at the Miami boutique. I bought a pair last night!!



Can you post pictures, please!!


----------



## LizzielovesCL

I am at work now, I will try to post soon.


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

LizzielovesCL said:


> Crispedrosa, those hot pink platos you were inquiring about are at the Miami boutique. I bought a pair last night!!



Please post pics!!


----------



## karwood

CRISPEDROSA said:


> Oh! I need them! How is called this skin?



She is wearing the Carnivale Python Pigalle.


----------



## Dessye

LizzielovesCL said:


> Crispedrosa, those hot pink platos you were inquiring about are at the Miami boutique. I bought a pair last night!!


 
  Can't wait to see them!!!!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

karwood said:


> She is wearing the Carnivale Python Pigalle.



Oh thanks Kar! Btw, love your new Dafs!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

LizzielovesCL said:


> Crispedrosa, those hot pink platos you were inquiring about are at the Miami boutique. I bought a pair last night!!



I'm from Europe, so I will ask for them to my SA to try get them  they are lovely!

I'll wait for your mod pics!!


----------



## carlinha

glamourbag said:


> Shall I faint now or later?????



hehe later!  :giggles:  i expect full reveal pics when you get them 

i'm still torn between these and the black...  i need more "basic" shoes


----------



## AEGIS

carlinha said:


> hehe later!  :giggles:  i expect full reveal pics when you get them
> 
> i'm still torn between these and the black... *i need more "basic" shoes*


----------



## 318Platinum

carlinha said:


> hehe later!  :giggles:  i expect full reveal pics when you get them
> 
> i'm still torn between these and the black...  i need more "basic" shoes



LMAO,  I'm not sure if you even have basic shoes in your CL cabinet!!  When you say "Basic", you do mean a Black or Nude Pigalle, a Black or Nude Bianca, right?


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

carlinha said:


> hehe later!  :giggles:  i expect full reveal pics when you get them
> 
> i'm still torn between these and the black...  i need more "basic" shoes



that's really silly!! please please keep stunning up with the showstopper CL's  you are anything but basic


----------



## 318Platinum

Y'all, I will cry if I don't get the call for the Opaco Python Daffs!!!! I doubt I will, though.:cry:


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

318Platinum said:


> Y'all, I will cry if I don't get the call for the Opaco Python Daffs!!!! I doubt I will, though.:cry:



If it was me, I would already give them my payment info so they could charge them as soon as they wanted. That way they know offering them to you is a sure-sale. Not sure if you are comfortable doing that? But I'd want the highest probability of them choosing me!!


----------



## carlinha

AEGIS said:


>





318Platinum said:


> LMAO,  I'm not sure if you even have basic shoes in your CL cabinet!!  When you say "Basic", you do mean a Black or Nude Pigalle, a Black or Nude Bianca, right?





LamborghiniGirl said:


> that's really silly!! please please keep stunning up with the showstopper CL's  you are anything but basic



by "basic" i meant black very mix rather than the blue/green very mix :giggles::giggles::giggles:

any thoughts ladies?



318Platinum said:


> Y'all, I will cry if I don't get the call for the Opaco Python Daffs!!!! I doubt I will, though.:cry:





LamborghiniGirl said:


> If it was me, I would already give them my payment info so they could charge them as soon as they wanted. That way they know offering them to you is a sure-sale. Not sure if you are comfortable doing that? But I'd want the highest probability of them choosing me!!



*318* i agree with LG, did you fill out a customer agreement form already?  if you really need these shoes i suggest you do so!  that way they know you are serious about the purchase!  the way it works is that they still call you when the shoes arrive just to double check you still want it, and then they put the charge through.


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

carlinha said:


> by "basic" i meant black very mix rather than the blue/green very mix :giggles::giggles::giggles:
> 
> any thoughts ladies?



I am torn too. I am pretty sure I want a very mix. And my one pair of black CL's was just strassed in Aurum, so I no longer have a black CL. So that's why I'd choose the black... it is more of a 'basic' staple shoe in our terms 

but on the other hand, that green color looks so special and unique. unlike some of you imaginative ladies, i can't make a choice until i see a picture of the whole shoe in the green very mix. so i am just waiting to see... have you seen it yet?

are you leaning towards one or the other? the black is definitely more understated of the two. but the spikes keep it unique. i am just talking in circles


----------



## carlinha

LamborghiniGirl said:


> I am torn too. I am pretty sure I want a very mix. And my one pair of black CL's was just strassed in Aurum, so I no longer have a black CL. So that's why I'd choose the black... it is more of a 'basic' staple shoe in our terms
> 
> but on the other hand, that green color looks so special and unique. unlike some of you imaginative ladies, i can't make a choice until i see a picture of the whole shoe in the green very mix. so i am just waiting to see... have you seen it yet?
> 
> are you leaning towards one or the other? the black is definitely more understated of the two. but the spikes keep it unique. i am just talking in circles



 you sound like me *LG*!!!!!  right now i waitlisted for both so we'll see... this is like the same dilemma i had between Fire Opal and Volcano VM from this season, i literally debated for MONTHS and even till the last day of my purchase i was like FO, volcano, FO, volcano :girlwhack::girlwhack:


----------



## anniethecat

carlinha said:


> by "basic" i meant black very mix rather than the blue/green very mix :giggles::giggles::giggles:
> 
> any thoughts ladies?


 
I love the black...if I ever had anywhere to wear them that would be my choice.


----------



## 318Platinum

carlinha said:


> by "basic" i meant black very mix rather than the blue/green very mix :giggles::giggles::giggles:
> 
> any thoughts ladies?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *318* i agree with LG, did you fill out a customer agreement form already?  if you really need these shoes i suggest you do so!  that way they know you are serious about the purchase!  the way it works is that they still call you when the shoes arrive just to double check you still want it, and then they put the charge through.





LamborghiniGirl said:


> If it was me, I would already give them my payment info so they could charge them as soon as they wanted. That way they know offering them to you is a sure-sale. Not sure if you are comfortable doing that? But I'd want the highest probability of them choosing me!!





UGH, you see, you ladies have so much to teach me still!! I forgot all about that!! It may be too late now. I have already made numerous calls to department stores, so I'm not sure about the CA now. I am to the point now that if I get a call from anyone with these shoes, it's meant to be, if not, then I just didn't need them. I have to remember that Customer Agreement form. Thanks, ladies.


----------



## MikaelaN

I'm so excited that the Very Mix is coming back in all three original colors!


----------



## AEGIS

Car I think the green very mix. The black is available in the pigallili (even though I know you're hesitant of the pigalli) which is why I think it's more unique. And your wardrobe is bright. I understand your "plain" dilemma. I thought black maggies could be my plain cl and my dh looked at me like I was crazy when I said that.


----------



## Dessye

*C*!!!  *Definitely* blue-green VM --- would definitely look *OUTSTANDING* against your skin tone! Don't even consider anything else (unless it's both )  Black is too boring for you


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

Dessye said:


> *C*!!!  *Definitely* blue-green VM --- would definitely look *OUTSTANDING* against your skin tone! Don't even consider anything else (unless it's both )  Black is too boring for you



I totally agree with you Des  !
The Blue green VM Is one of the SS Hits 


BTW, anyone knows who is getting the Silver Very Mix????????


----------



## glamourbag

carlinha said:


> hehe later!  :giggles:  i expect full reveal pics when you get them
> 
> i'm still torn between these and the black...  i need more "basic" shoes


CAR, I would say you would get more bang for your buck statement wise with green/blue VM, I am envisioning a great match with something you have which is green and can be worn on the wrist.....You and I love color so I would say the black is nice but maybe too understated....then again have to see IRL.

I know what you mean more basic....me too...but thats no fun


----------



## ChimShoeFreak

LizzielovesCL said:


> Crispedrosa, those hot pink platos you were inquiring about are at the Miami boutique. I bought a pair last night!!


What size dos you get? Did you go a size down?


----------



## phiphi

karwood said:


> Just got these amazing shoes from the Madison boutique. These are the * Daffodile Panama Geometrica*. Here are some pics, just in case someone wants to see additional pics of this style or needs an extra nudge to buy these shoe(Carlinha?).They are truly gorgeous IRL:



 *kar*, you rock.


----------



## carlinha

AEGIS said:


> Car I think the green very mix. The black is available in the pigallili (even though I know you're hesitant of the pigalli) which is why I think it's more unique. And your wardrobe is bright. I understand your "plain" dilemma. I thought *black maggies could be my plain cl and my dh looked at me like I was crazy when I said that.*



:lolots::lolots: *aegis*, men just don't get it!!!!



Dessye said:


> *C*!!!  *Definitely* blue-green VM --- would definitely look *OUTSTANDING* against your skin tone! Don't even consider anything else (unless it's both )  Black is too boring for you





^SeDuCTive^ said:


> I totally agree with you Des  !
> The Blue green VM Is one of the SS Hits
> 
> 
> BTW, anyone knows who is getting the Silver Very Mix????????





glamourbag said:


> CAR, I would say you would get more bang for your buck statement wise with green/blue VM, I am envisioning a great match with something you have which is green and can be worn on the wrist.....You and I love color so I would say the black is nice but maybe too understated....then again have to see IRL.
> 
> I know what you mean more basic....me too...but thats no fun



you ladies are really making a case for the blue/green!  i definitely have a big decision ahead of me!   i will make up my mind when i see actual pics of the real shoes (not just stock pics) i think.


----------



## Dessye

carlinha said:


> :lolots::lolots: *aegis*, men just don't get it!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you ladies are really making a case for the blue/green!  i definitely have a big decision ahead of me!   i will make up my mind when i see actual pics of the real shoes (not just stock pics) i think.



I have no doubt that once you try on the Blue/Green you won't want to take them off!  I love the color too but my skin tone is not ideal for that color. I'll just have to drool at your pics!!   no pressure! Haha


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

Dessye said:


> I have no doubt that once you try on the Blue/Green you won't want to take them off!  I love the color too but my skin tone is not ideal for that color. I'll just have to drool at your pics!!   no pressure! Haha



Join my little obsession... spray tan


----------



## GrRoxy

Oh I'm so so excited... I told my DBF to go today ask on JJR our SA for new styles and they didnt even know exact names and didnt get catalog yet, but he told me they have list on computer, so he was there and then on Saint honore one of SA saw some styles in showroom and my DBF is already on a list  How amazing is he? I can't wait to see more pics of P-E collection...


----------



## Dessye

LamborghiniGirl said:


> Join my little obsession... spray tan



Don't you be trying to corrupt me into spending more money!


----------



## Dessye

GrRoxy said:


> Oh I'm so so excited... I told my DBF to go today ask on JJR our SA for new styles and they didnt even know exact names and didnt get catalog yet, but he told me they have list on computer, so he was there and then on Saint honore one of SA saw some styles in showroom and my DBF is already on a list  How amazing is he? I can't wait to see more pics of P-E collection...



Aww, so lucky to have such a sweet and enabling DBF!!!  I was wondering what you mean by P-E but then I realized you're french


----------



## BellaShoes

The Pink Pigalle Plato is faaaaabulous!!!!! The fact that Robertson received a barbie pink Bianca, makes me think the Pigalle Plato will be Barbie as well... oh, we can only hope.

*add me to the pre-order twins/triplets/quadruplets.... *


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

BellaShoes said:


> The Pink Pigalle Plato is faaaaabulous!!!!! The fact that Robertson received a barbie pink Bianca, makes me think the Pigalle Plato will be Barbie as well... oh, we can only hope.
> 
> *add me to the pre-order twins/triplets/quadruplets.... *



Was this confirmed to be barbie pink? Or just a hot fluorescent pink?


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Was this confirmed to be barbie pink? Or just a hot fluorescent pink?



what's the difference in color? has someone posted a color chart in past on this? it seems odd CL would make 2 shoes in 2 different colors that are so similar


----------



## melialuvs2shop

LamborghiniGirl said:


> what's the difference in color? has someone posted a color chart in past on this? it seems odd CL would make 2 shoes in 2 different colors that are so similar



it's actually not odd...  i mean maybe it is, but he's done it many a time!  from what i've seen, it's rare for him to use the exact same color when it comes to everything aside from the basics


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

melialuvs2shop said:
			
		

> it's actually not odd...  i mean maybe it is, but he's done it many a time!  from what i've seen, it's rare for him to use the exact same color when it comes to everything aside from the basics





 there was a fluorescent pink that came out before barbie. Then there was framboise which was a shade of pink. I wouldn't be surprised if this new color wasn't barbie. I'd be happy if it was!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Here's a pic of the original barbie pink if it helps.


----------



## chanel*liz

Are only the boutiques getting Barbie pink Bianca?


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

melialuvs2shop said:


> it's actually not odd...  i mean maybe it is, but he's done it many a time!  from what i've seen, it's rare for him to use the exact same color when it comes to everything aside from the basics



what i thought was odd is offering two such similar colors at the same time in the same collection-- where barbie pink, framboise, or florescent came at the the same time?

if so, that is super confusing lol! 

p.s. was the bianca that *PeepToe* revealed this season named 'Barbie Pink' on the box? Or is that a casual term used? If not I'd love to know the technical name of that patent color for this season.


----------



## l.a_girl19

I think that Barbie Pink is very similar to the hot pink patent seen on the Biancas. Barbie Pink is called "metal patent pink" on the box. That is probably the only difference...that it has a metallic look to it. It is really hard to capture the true color of Barbie Pink on camera. Also, Barbie Pink is not the real name for the color. I think we call them that because they were made for Barbie's 50th Anniversary. HTH


----------



## BellaShoes

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Was this confirmed to be barbie pink? Or just a hot fluorescent pink?



*NAKED*!!! :kiss:

I have no idea... I will be at Robertson this next week so I will ask/see... either way, I think it's gorgeous, imagine with summer white 

Here is 2012 S/S Bianca and Very Prive....


----------



## gymangel812

i think it's basically the same color except the original barbie pink had a iridescent sheen to it.


----------



## AEGIS

gymangel812 said:


> i think it's basically the same color except the original barbie pink had a iridescent sheen to it.



IA.



LamborghiniGirl said:


> what i thought was odd is offering two such similar colors at the same time in the same collection-- where barbie pink, framboise, or florescent came at the the same time?
> 
> if so, that is super confusing lol!
> 
> p.s. was the bianca that *PeepToe* revealed this season named 'Barbie Pink' on the box? Or is that a casual term used? If not I'd love to know the technical name of that patent color for this season.



they weren't all released in the same collection.  usually it's the undertones that are different [from what i have observed] 

barbie pink and the pink from this season seem to be ever so slightly different. barbie pink seems to have an almost purple-ly undertone/iridescence imo which makes it a brighter pink but not a deeper-if that makes any sort of sense


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

AEGIS said:


> IA.
> 
> 
> 
> they weren't all released in the same collection.  usually it's the undertones that are different [from what i have observed]
> 
> barbie pink and the pink from this season seem to be ever so slightly different. barbie pink seems to have an almost purple-ly undertone/iridescence imo which makes it a brighter pink but not a deeper-if that makes any sort of sense




Thanks for explaining. So to clarify, there is only one pink for this season? The color we have seen on the bianca? So it would, by default be the same pink on the pigalle plato?

Sorry if I am just not getting this as quickly as I should, :weird: several posts have confused me!


----------



## MadameElle

BellaShoes said:


> Here is 2012 S/S Very Prive....



May I ask which boutiques will be getting this, pleeaassee?


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

LamborghiniGirl said:


> Thanks for explaining. So to clarify, there is only one pink for this season? The color we have seen on the bianca? So it would, by default be the same pink on the pigalle plato?
> 
> Sorry if I am just not getting this as quickly as I should, :weird: several posts have confused me!



Right.


----------



## AEGIS

LamborghiniGirl said:


> Thanks for explaining. So to clarify, there is only one pink for this season? The color we have seen on the bianca? So it would, by default be the same pink on the pigalle plato?
> 
> Sorry if I am just not getting this as quickly as I should, :weird: several posts have confused me!




idk if it will be the only pink but it'll likely be the only pink of that hue.  i don't think [i can be wrong please correct me ladies if i am] he'd had two colors that are soclose in hue.  might have a bright pink and a pastel pink


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Right.





AEGIS said:


> idk if it will be the only pink but it'll likely  be the only pink of that hue.  i don't think [i can be wrong please  correct me ladies if i am] he'd had two colors that are soclose in hue.   might have a bright pink and a pastel pink



Thanks ladies! That gives me piece of mind for the color of my pre-order.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

AEGIS said:


> idk if it will be the only pink but it'll likely be the only pink of that hue.  i don't think [i can be wrong please correct me ladies if i am] he'd had two colors that are soclose in hue.  might have a bright pink and a pastel pink



well the same season that the "Barbie Pink" came out, Shocking Pink was produced at the same time as seen here with my Ron Rons. I remember cuz I tried on LA_girl's Claudia in Barbie Pink at Holt Renfrew  






Edit:

I just remember the same SS09 season also had Fuxia in suede and sequins, so I guess it's possible that he'd have two (or more lol) similar colors in the same season  (Hmm... yeah, I sorta went on a pink-high back then LOL)


----------



## AEGIS

CEC.LV4eva said:


> well the same season that the "Barbie Pink" came out, Shocking Pink was produced at the same time as seen here with my Ron Rons. I remember cuz I tried on LA_girl's Claudia in Barbie Pink at Holt Renfrew
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit:
> 
> I just remember the same SS09 season also had Fuxia in suede and sequins, so I guess it's possible that he'd have two (or more lol) similar colors in the same season  (Hmm... yeah, I sorta went on a pink-high back then LOL)




but all those pinks look different to me....did the shocking pink come in a rolando style as well? if so i have them and they're very different from barbie pink imo. it's like pepto pink


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

AEGIS said:


> but all those pinks look different to me....did the shocking pink come in a rolando style as well? if so i have them and they're very different from barbie pink imo. it's like pepto pink



I dunno, possibly... If your Rolandos were from that spring season, then most likely they're the Shocking Pink. 
Well I don't think anyone would be starring down and analyzing the shoes so close. From a scientific point of view, human's perception of color is not so great when it comes to absolute discrimination of colors... we can only tell color differences well when they're relative - that is compared side by side. So from >1 meter away, all those pink colors are already very similar


----------



## Dessye

GrRoxy said:


> Oh I'm so so excited... I told my DBF to go today ask on JJR our SA for new styles and they didnt even know exact names and didnt get catalog yet, but he told me they have list on computer, so he was there and then on Saint honore one of SA saw some styles in showroom and my DBF is already on a list  How amazing is he? I can't wait to see more pics of P-E collection...





AEGIS said:


> but all those pinks look different to me....did the shocking pink come in a rolando style as well? if so i have them and they're very different from barbie pink imo. it's like *pepto pink*



  Yeah, that's exactly ti!


----------



## Dessye

Honestly, to me -- the only different between Barbie pink and Neon pink seems to be the metal patent part??


----------



## erinmiyu

this is the fluo pink from a few seasons back. i agree it looks almost the exact shade of barbie, but no metal sheen.


----------



## jamidee

The metal sheen is what gets me about the Barbie Pink. I'm still undecided if I want the bianca this season.


----------



## jenayb

I saw the new Pink Bianca in person at Madison this week. It is definitely not the Barbie Pink that we all know and love, but is more of a simple flat hot pink without the iridescent quality. It's still very pretty!


----------



## Dessye

erinmiyu said:


> this is the fluo pink from a few seasons back. i agree it looks almost the exact shade of barbie, but no metal sheen.



Those are amazing on you!


----------



## AEGIS

i cannot believe we have had such a long discussion on pink lol. i love it


----------



## Dessye

AEGIS said:


> i cannot believe we have had such a long discussion on pink lol. i love it



Hahaha -- yes!  I would be very curious to see Barbie pink next to Fluoro pink next to Neon Pink...


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

AEGIS said:


> i cannot believe we have had such a long discussion on pink lol. i love it



lol i know. i am too confused at this point. all i am going to focus on is if, when these shoes arrive, i like the color or not :weird:

but i too, enjoy in-depth discussions on my favorite color!!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

AEGIS said:


> i cannot believe we have had such a long discussion on pink lol. i love it


----------



## heiress-ox

BellaShoes said:


> *NAKED*!!! :kiss:
> 
> I have no idea... I will be at Robertson this next week so I will ask/see... either way, I think it's gorgeous, imagine with summer white
> 
> Here is 2012 S/S Bianca and Very Prive....


 Now I really can't decide what to get, Biancas are my fave style, but I have yet to own a VP, but in this colour they are even more gorgeous maybe I'll have to get those ones..decisions, decisions.. Thanks for posting *Bella*!



gymangel812 said:


> i think it's basically the same color except the original barbie pink had a iridescent sheen to it.


I agree, the original metal BP has an iridescent almost blueish/purpleish sheen to it in some lights from what I've seen!


----------



## LavenderIce

Adding to the pink discussion.  Here are the boxes with color codes for the fluoro pink and "Barbie" which is only referred to as Barbie pink by tpfers.  






Here they are side by side.  Will take another photo later today when there's some sun:






Some action shots.  My sister and I never wore our pinks together.  Here they are in separate occasions:

F. pink















Barbie pink


----------



## laleeza

new at Madison - Pigalle 120 carnivale python - $1225


----------



## jamidee

laleeza said:


> new at Madison - Pigalle 120 carnivale python - $1225


ohhh It looks like a kindergartener got to it... Loveesss!


Btw, the last thing I did before I went to sleep last night was post on here. I'm assuming that's why a few of you made it into my dreams. I was driving my BRAND NEW Mercedes bus?? to a pool party where Jenay and Chanel*Liz and a few others that I don't remember by name were there. We all discussed CLs the whole time of course. Jenay was mad at me and threw fondue. (yes, there was fondue at the pool party) It was very strange, but then dreams usually are. Anyhow. Just thought I'd share.


----------



## Dessye

LavenderIce said:


> Adding to the pink discussion.  Here are the boxes with color codes for the fluoro pink and "Barbie" which is only referred to as Barbie pink by tpfers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here they are side by side.  Will take another photo later today when there's some sun:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some action shots.  My sister and I never wore our pinks together.  Here they are in separate occasions:
> 
> F. pink
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Barbie pink



Thanks Alice!!  So there are minor differences apart from the metal sheen.  Now you have to go and buy a neon pink shoe!


----------



## LizzielovesCL

The new carnivale pigalles are out of control!!


----------



## r6girl2005

Hehe this made me giggle. :giggles:

Super cute!



jamidee said:


> ohhh It looks like a kindergartener got to it... Loveesss!
> 
> 
> Btw, the last thing I did before I went to sleep last night was post on here. I'm assuming that's why a few of you made it into my dreams. I was driving my BRAND NEW Mercedes bus?? to a pool party where Jenay and Chanel*Liz and a few others that I don't remember by name were there. We all discussed CLs the whole time of course. Jenay was mad at me and threw fondue. (yes, there was fondue at the pool party) It was very strange, but then dreams usually are. Anyhow. Just thought I'd share.


----------



## heiress-ox

jamidee said:


> ohhh It looks like a kindergartener got to it... Loveesss!
> 
> 
> Btw, the last thing I did before I went to sleep last night was post on here. I'm assuming that's why a few of you made it into my dreams. I was driving my BRAND NEW Mercedes bus?? to a pool party where Jenay and Chanel*Liz and a few others that I don't remember by name were there. We all discussed CLs the whole time of course. Jenay was mad at me and threw fondue. (yes, there was fondue at the pool party) It was very strange, but then dreams usually are. Anyhow. Just thought I'd share.



that is hilarious girl, you had me laughing hard  The last CL dream I had was about a pair of shoes I was stalking on evilbay haha


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

I originally didn't like the carnival pigalles, but I sort of like the "splotches" of different colors on them. Does anyone know if they will be released in other syles?


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

jamidee said:


> ohhh It looks like a kindergartener got to it... Loveesss!
> 
> 
> Btw, the last thing I did before I went to sleep last night was post on here. I'm assuming that's why a few of you made it into my dreams. I was driving my BRAND NEW Mercedes bus?? to a pool party where Jenay and Chanel*Liz and a few others that I don't remember by name were there. We all discussed CLs the whole time of course. Jenay was mad at me and threw fondue. (yes, there was fondue at the pool party) It was very strange, but then dreams usually are. Anyhow. Just thought I'd share.


 
 Fondue at a pool party!


----------



## chanel*liz

jamidee said:


> ohhh It looks like a kindergartener got to it... Loveesss!
> 
> 
> Btw, the last thing I did before I went to sleep last night was post on here. I'm assuming that's why a few of you made it into my dreams. I was driving my BRAND NEW Mercedes bus?? to a pool party where Jenay and Chanel*Liz and a few others that I don't remember by name were there. We all discussed CLs the whole time of course. Jenay was mad at me and threw fondue. (yes, there was fondue at the pool party) It was very strange, but then dreams usually are. Anyhow. Just thought I'd share.



Hahaha!!! This made me laugh!! Foundue sounds amazing!!! I hope jenay didn't get fondue on your CL's


----------



## LizzielovesCL

Glamour: The carnivale's are coming in daffodile as well.


----------



## jamidee

chanel*liz said:


> Hahaha!!! This made me laugh!! Foundue sounds amazing!!! I hope jenay didn't get fondue on your CL's



No.. the funny thing is we had a TPF pool party where we couldn't exactly where CLs. We were all swimming. I did get a fondue face, note to self: never piss off Jenay. When I spoke to y'all, I even addressed you as Chanel*liz and Jenay as Jen-ayyy (like forest gump style). It was really laughable after I was awake and realized the ridiculousness of it all.


----------



## whimsic

LizzielovesCL said:


> Glamour: The carnivale's are coming in daffodile as well.



I'd LOVE to see that!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

laleeza said:


> new at Madison - Pigalle 120 carnivale python - $1225



Anybody knows if it comes in Lady Peep? Would love it!


----------



## laleeza

CRISPEDROSA said:


> Anybody knows if it comes in Lady Peep? Would love it!



Not sure - but I believe I saw a pic of it in LP sling


----------



## laleeza

.


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

laleeza said:


> Not sure - but I believe I saw a pic of it in LP sling



Thanks laleeza! I wanted The batik LP but they were sold out in my size, so I hopee I can find these!


----------



## myu3160

whimsic said:


> I'd LOVE to see that!



Me too me too!


----------



## RedBottomLover

CRISPEDROSA said:


> Thanks laleeza! I wanted The batik LP but they were sold out in my size, so I hopee I can find these!


I was told by customer service that it isn't available in the Lady Peep. The styles it will be available in are Bianca 140, Pigalle 120, Very Prive 100, Hyper Prive, Daffodile, and the Highness.


----------



## Alice1979

LizzielovesCL said:


> Glamour: The carnivale's are coming in daffodile as well.


 


whimsic said:


> I'd LOVE to see that!


 
I hope it's okay for me to post the pic. If not, I do apologize and Mod, please remove.


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

RedBottomLover said:


> I was told by customer service that it isn't available in the Lady Peep. The styles it will be available in are Bianca 140, Pigalle 120, Very Prive 100, Hyper Prive, Daffodile, and the Highness.



Ohhh so bad.... 
Btw, do you know the price for the bianca? Same as pigalle 120?


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

Alice, thanks for the pic! It's amazing! Maybe too much for me


----------



## gymangel812

RedBottomLover said:


> I was told by customer service that it isn't available in the Lady Peep. The styles it will be available in are Bianca 140, Pigalle 120, Very Prive 100, Hyper Prive, Daffodile, and the Highness.


ooh bianca sounds tempting...


----------



## RedBottomLover

CRISPEDROSA said:


> Ohhh so bad....
> Btw, do you know the price for the bianca? Same as pigalle 120?



Yeah the styles are limited in that material unfortunately  I didn't ask for the prices though.


----------



## RedBottomLover

gymangel812 said:


> ooh bianca sounds tempting...


Very tempting! Too bad for me that style hurts my toes really bad so I can't see spending that much money for a shoe I know I won't wear that much. It could be because I have room enough for my feet to slide forward but a half size smaller would be too small. Maybe I'll try ball of foot pads?


----------



## AEGIS

Alice1979 said:


> I hope it's okay for me to post the pic. If not, I do apologize and Mod, please remove.




beautiful!


----------



## chanel*liz

gymangel812 said:


> ooh bianca sounds tempting...



I want I want!!!


----------



## AEGIS

is anyone going to the NY sample sale?


----------



## amd_tan

The carnival python styles are so gorgeous!!! Does anyone have a pic of it in the Bianca? Ive got my eyes set on that one!! 
The blotches of paint are so cool...but I hope I get a nice one that doesn't look like someone got paint splattered all over my shoes! For example, I prefer the pigalle paint design (evenly distributed paint) than the daffodil paint design from the pics provided. The daffodil looks like there's a patch of blood splattered right onto it if you get what I mean....


----------



## Dessye

laleeza said:


> Not sure - but I believe I saw a pic of it in LP sling


----------



## Dessye

Thanks, *Alice*!  I think it'll be like the Batik -- every pair will be unique.


----------



## regeens

*Maggie Santa Fe* in Sydney boutique. Photos in Reference thread.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

regeens said:


> *Maggie Santa Fe* in Sydney boutique. Photos in Reference thread.



odd. very. 



odd.


----------



## jenayb

regeens said:


> *Maggie Santa Fe* in Sydney boutique. Photos in Reference thread.



Thanks for posting! Wow! I would have never even dreamt of this!


----------



## jamidee

regeens said:


> *Maggie Santa Fe* in Sydney boutique. Photos in Reference thread.



Reminds me of one of those ancient tiki todum polls. It's sort of beautiful.


----------



## chanel*liz

regeens said:


> *Maggie Santa Fe* in Sydney boutique. Photos in Reference thread.



Wow!! Interesting!!


----------



## AEGIS

at first i thought those were eyes and that shoe has literally scared the bejezus out of me


----------



## gymangel812

regeens said:


> *Maggie Santa Fe* in Sydney boutique. Photos in Reference thread.


umm ... not feeling these ... perhaps it would have worked better if the colors were reversed.


----------



## chacci1

regeens said:


> *Maggie Santa Fe* in Sydney boutique. Photos in Reference thread.



I actually kind of love these!


----------



## jenayb

chacci1 said:


> I actually kind of love these!



Of course you do!!!!!! :giggles:


----------



## chacci1

jenaywins said:


> Of course you do!!!!!! :giggles:



He he.  You know me too well!!!  :giggles:


----------



## jenayb

chacci1 said:


> He he.  You know me too well!!!  :giggles:



Yes girl. You are the new style queen!! :worthy:


----------



## chacci1

jenaywins said:


> Yes girl. You are the new style queen!! :worthy:



I've to myself I'm only limiting myself to 2 new pairs from here on out!!  They are both styles that i had to have as soon as i laid eyes on them!  I'm hoping I can stick to it!!!!   Ha ha. (Yes.  I think my SA is laughing at me as well with that statement!).  I'm really going to try though!


----------



## 318Platinum

chacci1 said:


> I've to myself I'm only limiting myself to 2 new pairs from here on out!!  They are both styles that i had to have as soon as i laid eyes on them!  I'm hoping I can stick to it!!!!   Ha ha. (Yes.  I think my SA is laughing at me as well with that statement!).  I'm really going to try though!



*Chacci*, do you advise taking the Metalipp TTS, or does it run small?? Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## jenayb

chacci1 said:


> I've to myself I'm only limiting myself to 2 new pairs from here on out!!  They are both styles that i had to have as soon as i laid eyes on them!  I'm hoping I can stick to it!!!!   Ha ha. (Yes.  I think my SA is laughing at me as well with that statement!).  I'm really going to try though!



Yeah. I tried that, too. :giggles:


----------



## skislope15

jenaywins said:


> Yeah. I tried that, too. :giggles:



You failed miserably lol!


----------



## jenayb

skislope15 said:


> You failed miserably lol!





I'm desperately trying to make room in my cabinet.


----------



## skislope15

jenaywins said:


> I'm desperately trying to make room in my cabinet.



For celines? Lmao

Trust me girl i have you as a saved seller i watch for your purges, eyeing those salsbourgs now lol


----------



## Dessye

skislope15 said:


> You failed miserably lol!



  I'm going to try to limit the styles I buy this season but I think I'm destined to fail miserably as well


----------



## chanel*liz

Dessye said:


> I'm going to try to limit the styles I buy this season but I think I'm destined to fail miserably as well


Same here!!!!!!


----------



## chacci1

318Platinum said:


> *Chacci*, do you advise taking the Metalipp TTS, or does it run small?? Any help would be greatly appreciated.



Hi!!  So here is the crazy thing. My suede metallip (both the indigo and Africa grey), I went tts in. My leopard metallip however, I went 1/2 size down. I think in general though, TTS is the rule of thumb for these. HTH!  Are you thinking of making a purchase?????  Hmmmmm.  Ha ha.


----------



## chacci1

jenaywins said:


> Yeah. I tried that, too. :giggles:



And yes, I think I'm going to have the same outcome as you!  Ha ha. I really am going to try though.  See I haven't really told myself this before, so hopefully I can remain strong!  I still have soooo many pairs that I have yet to wear!  Yikes.


----------



## 318Platinum

chacci1 said:


> Hi!!  So here is the crazy thing. My suede metallip (both the indigo and Africa grey), I went tts in. My leopard metallip however, I went 1/2 size down. I think in general though, TTS is the rule of thumb for these. HTH!  Are you thinking of making a purchase?????  Hmmmmm.  Ha ha.



LOL, maybe?? lol, I just want to make sure of the fit, because my Mago, although I had given up hope, i can wear, but the size is REALLY cutting it close! I just don't want this to fit the same as the Mago. Also, if I were to jump into the Metalipp ship, this would be the FIRST 120mm heel, PERIOD that I have EVER bought!!! I think it may be too low, but i don't know. I just don't know.


----------



## jenayb

chacci1 said:


> And yes, I think I'm going to have the same outcome as you!  Ha ha. I really am going to try though.  See I haven't really told myself this before, so hopefully I can remain strong!  I still have soooo many pairs that I have yet to wear!  Yikes.



Honestly, this season came out of nowhere for me - and hit, HARD. There are a lot of styles that I was underwhelmed with in person but that really knocked me off my feet when I saw them in person. This season has already been very expensive for me... Heck, and SS has barely begun!


----------



## chacci1

jenaywins said:


> Honestly, this season came out of nowhere for me - and hit, HARD. There are a lot of styles that I was underwhelmed with in person but that really knocked me off my feet when I saw them in person. This season has already been very expensive for me... Heck, and SS has barely begun!



I know!  I was not expecting it to come so soon!!!  I too have already bought more than I intended too, but, I just loved them way too much to pass.  I'm nervous though bc I haven't had a chance to see the lookbook yet to pace myself!  I know one thing, the black very mix is a must!  I can't wait to see your fab buys!!  I'm sure I'll be drooling!


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

Dessye said:


> I'm going to try to limit the styles I buy this season but I think I'm destined to fail miserably as well



That was my plan too... but I'm hopeless! If I can cap it at 4 pairs until Summer, it will be a huge success


----------



## chacci1

318Platinum said:


> LOL, maybe?? lol, I just want to make sure of the fit, because my Mago, although I had given up hope, i can wear, but the size is REALLY cutting it close! I just don't want this to fit the same as the Mago. Also, if I were to jump into the Metalipp ship, this would be the FIRST 120mm heel, PERIOD that I have EVER bought!!! I think it may be too low, but i don't know. I just don't know.



I hear you, the 120mm heel is one of my lowest as well. But, Im at a point where I'm kind over the 160's!!  (although I still own a ton of them!). I just find that I really have to think about it before wearing them bc they are not very practical for me. I actually think I'm going to pass on every other Daff style that comes out this season bc of the height. But, back to metallip. This shoe really is gorgeous!  But if you're not sure that you'll wear them, I wouldn't do it then. There are sooo many gorg styles coming out!


----------



## Dessye

LamborghiniGirl said:


> That was my plan too... but I'm hopeless! If I can cap it at 4 pairs until Summer, it will be a huge success



I'm already at 4 pairs   Unless the Bye Bye counts as F/W!


----------



## jenayb

chacci1 said:


> I know!  I was not expecting it to come so soon!!!  I too have already bought more than I intended too, but, I just loved them way too much to pass.  I'm nervous though bc I haven't had a chance to see the lookbook yet to pace myself!  I know one thing, the black very mix is a must!  I can't wait to see your fab buys!!  I'm sure I'll be drooling!



Yes, absolutely. I've already been sitting on the wait list for the black Very Mix. My SA thinks I should have them by April.  

For me, the issue is that SO many amazing styles are coming out with spikes all of a sudden - and that is definitely my weakness!!


----------



## jenayb

Dessye said:


> I'm already at 4 pairs   Unless the Bye Bye counts as F/W!



Definitely FW........ But be advised! The pitch is horrendous. I tried them on a few days ago - ouch!! 

ETA: Oh wait, I just re-read your post and realized you already bought them. Hehe - congrats!  They are beautiful that is for sure!


----------



## Dessye

jenaywins said:


> Definitely FW........ But be advised! The pitch is horrendous. I tried them on a few days ago - ouch!!
> 
> ETA: Oh wait, I just re-read your post and realized you already bought them. Hehe - congrats!  They are beautiful that is for sure!



:giggles:  Oh well, I'll have to see what the pitch is like


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

regeens said:


> *Maggie Santa Fe* in Sydney boutique. Photos in Reference thread.



Thanks for posting this* Regreens*! Do you happen to know what kind of material is this? Printed leather? Exotic skin??? Thanks!!!


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

regeens said:


> *Maggie Santa Fe* in Sydney boutique. Photos in Reference thread.



whats the exotic shoe in the background?


----------



## jenayb

LamborghiniGirl said:


> whats the exotic shoe in the background?



Cosmo Python Lady Peep


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

jenaywins said:


> Cosmo Python Lady Peep



thanks!! is that a new shoe as well? i don't recall seeing it in the spring/summer photos yet.


----------



## jenayb

LamborghiniGirl said:


> thanks!! is that a new shoe as well? i don't recall seeing it in the spring/summer photos yet.



Nope. Not new.


----------



## regeens

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Thanks for posting this* Regreens*! Do you happen to know what kind of material is this? Printed leather? Exotic skin??? Thanks!!!



It's leather


----------



## chacci1

Dessye said:


> :giggles:  Oh well, I'll have to see what the pitch is like



Dessye.  I too had these and going the pitch to be difficult. I had all 3 colors that it came in and returned them.  I absolutely love the shoe though and since everyone's foot is different they may end up working out ok for you!


----------



## 318Platinum

LamborghiniGirl said:


> whats the exotic shoe in the background?



we love the same shoes, girl!!! would love to have the Cosmo LP!!!


----------



## Dessye

chacci1 said:


> Dessye.  I too had these and going the pitch to be difficult. I had all 3 colors that it came in and returned them.  I absolutely love the shoe though and since everyone's foot is different they may end up working out ok for you!


 Oh dear . Well it's too late for me to return them because I bought them from LV. If they don't fit well, I'll have to try to reduce the pitch with some half insoles. Hopefully that will work. Maybe I should have gotten a 37 instead of 36.5 so there would be more room for insoles.  Maybe I can still switch sizes?  I'm going to call them. Thanks!


----------



## AEGIS

chacci1 said:


> I hear you, the 120mm heel is one of my lowest as well. But, Im at a point where I'm kind over the 160's!!  (although I still own a ton of them!). *I just find that I really have to think about it before wearing them bc they are not very practical for me.* I actually think I'm going to pass on every other Daff style that comes out this season bc of the height. But, back to metallip. This shoe really is gorgeous!  But if you're not sure that you'll wear them, I wouldn't do it then. There are sooo many gorg styles coming out!




this is why i am very interested in anything that is 140 and lower.


----------



## GrRoxy

Im really confused now, one of my ordered pairs i suppose to be with "noce" ? What is that? Its new kind of pattern? Leather? Like glitter? No idea... in french it means wedding... SA (JJR)  didnt know too, maybe you ladies?


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

New styles available for waitlist on the Christian Louboutin site! I am waitlisted for the pair I was hoping for!


----------



## GrRoxy

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> New styles available for waitlist on the Christian Louboutin site! I am waitlisted for the pair I was hoping for!



Am I blind? Where are they... 

Oh ok, I found. Sorry.


Im worried LOL where are my ordered pairs?  I was hoping to see what noce is... 
I saw pigalle in pollock patent already on JJR some days ago, it looks better on foot than on picture...


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

GrRoxy said:


> Am I blind? Where are they...


 
http://us.christianlouboutin.com/ss12.html


----------



## LizzielovesCL

The sex pigalle is a cute concept. I don't think I will be purchasing this one, though!!


----------



## karwood

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> New styles available for waitlist on the Christian Louboutin site! I am waitlisted for the pair I was hoping for!



Mexibeads?


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

karwood said:


> Mexibeads?


 
HAHAHAHA!! Yes!


----------



## jenayb

I wish the cork Alti came in the 140mm.


----------



## label24

omg i died with the pigalle miró!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 318Platinum

UGH, not feeling the Metal Nodo, BUT really feeling the Multicolored Pigalle!!!


----------



## BellaShoes

OHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!! Calling a lucky 41.5!!!

Saks.com is having a GC event and there is a 41.5 in the hot pink Pigalle Plato available NOW! Only one NOT on pre-order!!!

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...ouboutin&N=4294912355+306418049&bmUID=jeDp__j


----------



## chanel*liz

woohoo on the waitlist!!!!!! this season it feels like i want everything!!!


----------



## Emma4790

I hate that there isn't a European e-commerce site!! I want the sex pigalles!!!!


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

the gold shiny python that looks like a  pigalle with the bow on the front-- is that coming in a sling back?


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

318Platinum said:


> we love the same shoes, girl!!! would love to have the Cosmo LP!!!



great minds think alike!


----------



## laleeza

why oh why are none of the pigalles in 100mm??


----------



## BellaShoes

SAKS.com also just recieved a full size run of NUDE and Black patent Pigalle Plato


----------



## jenayb

laleeza said:


> why oh why are none of the pigalles in 100mm??


 
Your best bet is to email the boutiques - especially those overseas - and inquire about specific ones you'd like in 100mm. I rarely see 100mm Pigalles available on eComm.... But they are out there if you do the leg work.  




Oh, and PS - not feelin the whole "Sex" Pigalle.


----------



## laleeza

jenaywins said:


> Your best bet is to email the boutiques - especially those overseas - and inquire about specific ones you'd like in 100mm. I rarely see 100mm Pigalles available on eComm.... But they are out there if you do the leg work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and PS - not feelin the whole "Sex" Pigalle.


 
great advice J'enay! i'm loving the metal nodo and the multi-color ones 
i may have to get out of this lazy rut. i hate having to work to spend my money


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

jenaywins said:


> Your best bet is to email the boutiques - especially those overseas - and inquire about specific ones you'd like in 100mm. I rarely see 100mm Pigalles available on eComm.... But they are out there if you do the leg work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Oh, and PS - not feelin the whole "Sex" Pigalle.*


 
ITA. Way too literal for my taste...


----------



## jenayb

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> ITA. Way too literal for my taste...


 
Absolutely agree. Nothing left to the imagination.


----------



## jenayb

laleeza said:


> great advice J'enay! i'm loving the metal nodo and the multi-color ones
> i may have to get out of this lazy rut. i hate having to work to spend my money


 
The Metal Nodo is beautiful!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

jenaywins said:


> Absolutely agree. Nothing left to the imagination.


 

I can't help but feel partially responsible for this "sex" business.

1:40 of this video. 

http://fab.popsugar.tv/Meet-Christi...8331298#ooid=U4dHVkMTo985WGKG4rxkiVjklPf_gfKw


----------



## jenayb

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> I can't help but feel partially responsible for this "sex" business.
> 
> 1:40 of this video.
> 
> http://fab.popsugar.tv/Meet-Christi...8331298#ooid=U4dHVkMTo985WGKG4rxkiVjklPf_gfKw


 
Well ladies, there it is. Proof that *naked* officially brought us the Sex Pigalle.


----------



## laleeza

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> I can't help but feel partially responsible for this "sex" business.
> 
> 1:40 of this video.
> 
> http://fab.popsugar.tv/Meet-Christi...8331298#ooid=U4dHVkMTo985WGKG4rxkiVjklPf_gfKw


 

bahhahaahaaa - awesome!


----------



## jenayb

regeens said:


> *Maggie Santa Fe* in Sydney boutique. Photos in Reference thread.


 
Ah! It just dawned on me why this looked familiar; I saw it at the Horatio boutique this past week. It's lovely in person, but perhaps a bit much as a Maggie.


----------



## myu3160

Just got informed that the bianca in carnival python will be exclusive to Las Vegas (palazzo) and Miami!! Get on those waitlists girls!!


----------



## sophinette007

CRISPEDROSA said:


> Anybody knows if it comes in Lady Peep? Would love it!


 
Paris will receive the Carnival Lady Peep!


----------



## sophinette007

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> I can't help but feel partially responsible for this "sex" business.
> 
> 
> 
> 1:40 of this video.
> 
> 
> 
> http://fab.popsugar.tv/Meet-Christi...8331298#ooid=U4dHVkMTo985WGKG4rxkiVjklPf_gfKw




Love it!  :urock:
and great interview!


----------



## lizhorne87

sophinette007 said:


> Paris will receive the Carnival Lady Peep!



Orlando NM will also receive the carnival LP  Im on the waiting list!!


----------



## LouboutinHottie

Anyone see the new Sex Pigalle? LOL I laughed at the name, and the rhinestones that say sex. I'd never wear those in public  Rather not be promoting that stuff at my age 

BUT OMG. I LOOOOOVEEEE the new TURQUOISE LADY PEEP!!!


----------



## chanel*liz

LouboutinHottie said:


> Anyone see the new Sex Pigalle? LOL I laughed at the name, and the rhinestones that say sex. I'd never wear those in public  Rather not be promoting that stuff at my age
> 
> BUT OMG. I LOOOOOVEEEE the new TURQUOISE LADY PEEP!!!



how old are you ? if you don't mind me asking. i just saw somewhere that you were in high school or something and dannng girl, you must be the best dressed girl in your school!!!!


----------



## HOLLYWOOD,

Does anyone have more pictures of the Highness?
I'm really curious as to how it looks on the foot.


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

i think the 'Sex' shoes are fun, I don't mind them at all. But I think to myself, "would I pick this shoe over another CL in my closet when i am getting dressed?" i think it would be one of those closet items i'd like but never actually wear out


----------



## LouboutinHottie

chanel*liz said:


> how old are you ? if you don't mind me asking. i just saw somewhere that you were in high school or something and dannng girl, you must be the best dressed girl in your school!!!!



ahahaha thanks I'm turning 15 this year.


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

LouboutinHottie said:


> ahahaha thanks I'm turning 15 this year.



Hehe, our baby girl here


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

jenaywins said:


> Ah! It just dawned on me why this looked familiar; I saw it at the Horatio boutique this past week. It's lovely in person, but perhaps a bit much as a Maggie.



Those are lovely!!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

sophinette007 said:


> Paris will receive the Carnival Lady Peep!



Really ??? 

 I'm going to email them right now, Ops! It's too late today.... 
Need the Carnival LP!?,

Thank you honey for the info!


----------



## sophinette007

CRISPEDROSA said:


> Really ???
> 
> I'm going to email them right now, Ops! It's too late today....
> Need the Carnival LP!?,
> 
> Thank you honey for the info!



Yes it is 11:30 pm here 
You are very welcome sweetie!


----------



## AEGIS

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> I can't help but feel partially responsible for this "sex" business.
> 
> 1:40 of this video.
> 
> http://fab.popsugar.tv/Meet-Christi...8331298#ooid=U4dHVkMTo985WGKG4rxkiVjklPf_gfKw




aww ur so cute!!!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

sophinette007 said:


> Yes it is 11:30 pm here
> You are very welcome sweetie!



We have the same time


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

sophinette007 said:


> Yes it is 11:30 pm here
> You are very welcome sweetie!



Hope we can find our carnivale shoe!


----------



## sophinette007

CRISPEDROSA said:


> We have the same time



:giggles::giggles:
oups sorry I haven't noticed you are from Spain! Keep my fingers crossed for you! I am not sure they have already received them! They miht arrive in a few weeks!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

sophinette007 said:


> :giggles::giggles:
> oups sorry haven't noticed! Keep my fingers crossed for you! I am not sure they have already received them! They miht arrive in a few weeks!



Good! Can't wait! Can't wait!


----------



## Shoezz

AEGIS said:


> is anyone going to the NY sample sale?



When is the NY sample sale?


----------



## AEGIS

i love the pigalle pollock.  i hope it comes in other styles


----------



## LouboutinHottie

CRISPEDROSA said:


> Hehe, our baby girl here


----------



## Hipployta

I like this print...and my long lost Cosmos are staring at me...



regeens said:


> *Maggie Santa Fe* in Sydney boutique. Photos in Reference thread.


----------



## Dessye

SS 12 on Ecomm!!


----------



## heiress-ox

I am LOVING the Metal Nodo  before it comes I need to do some convincing of myself that I can handle a Pigalle 120, as they'll be my first style in that last! Also the Turquoise LP Slings are gorgeous, but I wish they were not slingbacks so they were more secure for walking!



jenaywins said:


> Oh, and PS - not feelin the whole "Sex" Pigalle.



IA with this, I just feel it's a bit tacky imo, the shoe silhouette speaks for itself already!


----------



## Dessye

Dessye said:


> SS 12 on Ecomm!!



I am SO late to the party :shame:


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Dessye said:


> I am SO late to the party :shame:



Welcome!!!






The metal nodo is gorgeous! The detail on the bow is just drool worthy!! I need a money tree!!


----------



## rdgldy

Dessye said:


> I am SO late to the party :shame:


That's OK.  I am even later!


----------



## BellaShoes

I thought I was late! I was on the site this morning and saw S/S12 and thought *whhaaaaaat*? Wait list please.


----------



## jamidee

myu3160 said:


> Just got informed that the bianca in carnival python will be exclusive to Las Vegas (palazzo) and Miami!! Get on those waitlists girls!!



Hmm... how to choose... carnival python pigalle or bianca!?!

I missed so many wait lists...


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

BellaShoes said:


> I thought I was late! I was on the site this morning and saw S/S12 and thought *whhaaaaaat*? Wait list please.




ohhh did you waitlist for something?!


----------



## BellaShoes

I most certainly did


----------



## jamidee

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> I can't help but feel partially responsible for this "sex" business.
> 
> 1:40 of this video.
> 
> http://fab.popsugar.tv/Meet-Christi...8331298#ooid=U4dHVkMTo985WGKG4rxkiVjklPf_gfKw



:lolots: Naked, it's all your fault!


----------



## BellaShoes

^You are so darn cute *Naked*, Msr Louboutin should have called it the *NAKED*!


----------



## myu3160

jamidee said:


> Hmm... how to choose... carnival python pigalle or bianca!?!
> 
> I missed so many wait lists...



Bianca!!!! The higher the better!!  I'd say either Bianca or LP!


----------



## Dessye

rdgldy said:


> That's OK.  I am even later!



Hehe


----------



## Dessye

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Welcome!!!
> 
> :!!



  thank you!


----------



## AEGIS

jamidee said:


> Hmm... how to choose... carnival python pigalle or bianca!?!
> 
> I missed so many wait lists...




you moreso seem like a bianca girl to me


----------



## sophinette007

jamidee said:


> Hmm... how to choose... carnival python pigalle or bianca!?!
> 
> I missed so many wait lists...


 
We have the same dilemna!


----------



## pixiesparkle

laleeza said:


> new at Madison - Pigalle 120 carnivale python - $1225


OMG  I loveeeeeeeeeeeeee these!! It would be great if they came in 100..I'm not sure if I can handle 120


----------



## PetitColibri

Dessye said:


> Oh dear . Well it's too late for me to return them because I bought them from LV. If they don't fit well, I'll have to try to reduce the pitch with some half insoles. Hopefully that will work. Maybe I should have gotten a 37 instead of 36.5 so there would be more room for insoles.  Maybe I can still switch sizes?  I'm going to call them. Thanks!



the pitch is definitely steep but you should keep them TTS !
they feel really secure on the foot, so trying them on I found them comfy !
I have to exchange mine though because they have some flaws...


----------



## NANI1972

jenaywins said:


> The Metal Nodo is beautiful!



Yes! So gorgeous! The price though! $$$$$



nakedmosher2of3 said:


> I can't help but feel partially responsible for this "sex" business.
> 
> 1:40 of this video.
> 
> http://fab.popsugar.tv/Meet-Christi...8331298#ooid=U4dHVkMTo985WGKG4rxkiVjklPf_gfKw



Tsk! Tsk! 



jenaywins said:


> Ah! It just dawned on me why this looked familiar; I saw it at the Horatio boutique this past week. It's lovely in person, but perhaps a bit much as a Maggie.


ITA, This looks much better on it's own.


----------



## jamidee

AEGIS said:


> you moreso seem like a bianca girl to me




Funny thing is I've owned two bianca's and sold them both because I rarely wore them and own 3 piggies and wear them often! But, from the outside looking in...Ita. Somehow, I'm still drawn to my piggies.

I'm thinking the print may be too much for a shoe with a platform. I can't see it in my head.


----------



## Dessye

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> I can't help but feel partially responsible for this "sex" business.
> 
> 1:40 of this video.
> 
> http://fab.popsugar.tv/Meet-Christi...8331298#ooid=U4dHVkMTo985WGKG4rxkiVjklPf_gfKw



'K. Now I KNOW I'm late to the party   You were his inspiration!!!!   That's so awesome!


----------



## Dessye

PetitColibri said:


> the pitch is definitely steep but you should keep them TTS !
> they feel really secure on the foot, so trying them on I found them comfy !
> I have to exchange mine though because they have some flaws...



Thanks hun   Did you get the black or the taupe?


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

pixiesparkle said:


> OMG  I loveeeeeeeeeeeeee these!! It would be great if they came in 100..I'm not sure if I can handle 120


 
That's why I was hoping they would be released in other styles. I want something that I can walk and stand in for hours.


----------



## DollyAntics

Does anybody have a stock picture of the matte black python daffodile?? Dying to see them!!


----------



## BellaShoes

Ladiessssss!!!!

Don't wait! Fresh off the trick at Saks SF! Hot pink Pigalle Platos! 1 size each/ Full size run!!!!!!!! They are absolutely fabulous!

Ask for Rami Khalil.... And it goes without saying; 39 is gone


----------



## PetitColibri

Dessye said:


> Thanks hun   Did you get the black or the taupe?



you're very welcome
I got the taupe !
they look amazing on !
can't wait to see your pics in black


----------



## BellaShoes

Fresh off the truck... Not trick... Damn iPhone!


----------



## jenayb

BellaShoes said:


> Fresh off the truck... Not trick... Damn iPhone!


 
I knew what you meant but still laughed when I read that. Fresh off the trick sounds dirty.


----------



## PeepToe

jenaywins said:


> I knew what you meant but still laughed when I read that. Fresh off the trick sounds dirty.


 Hey whatever it takes to get the shoes


----------



## LizzielovesCL

Lol!! Bella Iphone issues I feel you.


----------



## indi3r4

i just have to say this.. that metal nodo is absolutely FAB!


----------



## 318Platinum

Multicolored Patent Pigalle is waitlisted!!! I just can't do the Metal Nodo!! It doesn't look like what I thought it would, plus, thats NOT Python!! That is what really turned me off of it. BTW, why would they post a shoe on CL that is missing 4 crystals out of the Nodo's bow? Didi anyone else catch this?


----------



## NANI1972

318Platinum said:


> Multicolored Patent Pigalle is waitlisted!!! I just can't do the Metal Nodo!! It doesn't look like what I thought it would, plus, thats NOT Python!! That is what really turned me off of it. BTW, why would they post a shoe on CL that is missing 4 crystals out of the Nodo's bow? Didi anyone else catch this?



It is Watersnake tho.


----------



## chanel*liz

waitlisted for python karnival pigalle!!! my first pigalle


----------



## chanel*liz

BellaShoes said:


> Fresh off the truck... Not trick... Damn iPhone!



i hate the autocorrect!!!


----------



## 318Platinum

NANI1972 said:


> It is Watersnake tho.



I know, but I, personally can't justify spending $2,000 on a 120mm heel, that is made with Watersnake, when I plan on getting the Roccio Python Daffodile for $500 less. I just really wish it was Python and a taller heel, because to me, it's just not worth it. I'm sure it will be fabulous, but I would rather spend 2 grand on something Python, and not a watersnake.


----------



## DollyAntics

Are there any pictures of the spiked Maggie's?? TIA!


----------



## NANI1972

318Platinum said:


> I know, but I, personally can't justify spending $2,000 on a 120mm heel, that is made with Watersnake, when I plan on getting the Roccio Python Daffodile for $500 less. I just really wish it was Python and a taller heel, because to me, it's just not worth it. I'm sure it will be fabulous, but I would rather spend 2 grand on something Python, and not a watersnake.


  I agree, the price point on these are high. I would think that $1200 range would be more reasonable, but they are really gorgeous though!

There is a Lady Peep available in this.....I think I saw it on Maurice's FB page.


----------



## 318Platinum

NANI1972 said:


> I agree, the price point on these are high. I would think that $1200 range would be more reasonable, but they are really gorgeous though!
> 
> There is a Lady Peep available in this.....I think I saw it on Maurice's FB page.



yes, I would have been fine with the, but it's slingback. lol, there is always an exception with the styles that i want lately. I think that is the big reason I stick to classics. And still, that gold watersnake? It just doesn't do it for me. It reminds me too much of the Embossed gold watersnake Zanotti pumps for $795, which I actually like. It's disappointing because this is the one style I was really looking forward to. Oh well, next.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

NANI1972 said:


> I agree, the price point on these are high. I would think that $1200 range would be more reasonable, but they are really gorgeous though!
> 
> There is a Lady Peep available in this.....I think I saw it on Maurice's FB page.


 
Of only it was in the $1200 range! That would be perfect!


----------



## anjali

Hi guys,
I need advice. Should i get the hot pink pigalles or lady peep?  I have only seen pics of both so not sure which one.


----------



## heiress-ox

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Of only it was in the $1200 range! That would be perfect!



agree with this 100%, then I wouldn't even second guess myself!


----------



## Dessye

I was very surprised to see the price of the Metal Nodo!


----------



## Dessye

NANI1972 said:


> It is Watersnake tho.


 


chanel*liz said:


> waitlisted for python karnival pigalle!!! my first pigalle


----------



## Dessye

anjali said:


> Hi guys,
> I need advice. Should i get the hot pink pigalles or lady peep? I have only seen pics of both so not sure which one.


 
:welcome2: to the Purse Forum! There is a thread just for this:

http://forum.purseblog.com/christia...should-i-get-post-opinion-seeking-549422.html


----------



## anjali

Dessye said:


> :welcome2: to the Purse Forum! There is a thread just for this:
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/christia...should-i-get-post-opinion-seeking-549422.html



thank you!


----------



## BellaShoes

jenaywins said:


> I knew what you meant but still laughed when I read that. Fresh off the trick sounds dirty.



I was so busy changing back damn autocorrect from PIG ALLEY to PIGALLE that I missed the TRICK to TRUCK...


----------



## BellaShoes

I posted pics of my new HOT PINK Pigalle Plato in the purchases thread!!!


----------



## Dessye

BellaShoes said:


> I posted pics of my new HOT PINK Pigalle Plato in the purchases thread!!!


 
:doggie:


----------



## chanel*liz

BellaShoes said:


> I posted pics of my new HOT PINK Pigalle Plato in the purchases thread!!!



They are Gorg!!!


----------



## gymangel812

ok i might have to cave, how much are the different styles of carnival python? is there a pigalle 100? this skin seems to be lovely in the pigalle.


----------



## vuittongirl82

The following styles are coming in python carnaval:
* *************Belle Zeppa
* *************Bianca 140mm
* *************Daffodile 160mm
* *************Highness 160mm
* *************Hyper Prive 120mm
* *************Pigalle 120mm
* *************Riveria Clutch
* *************Sweet Charity Shopping
* *************Sweet Charity Small
* *************Very Prive 100mm


----------



## anniethecat

gymangel812 said:


> ok i might have to cave, how much are the different styles of carnival python? is there a pigalle 100? this skin seems to be lovely in the pigalle.


 
Someone said yesterday (I can't remember who) that it does come in pigalle 100, but only JJR is getting it.


----------



## gymangel812

anniethecat said:


> Someone said yesterday (I can't remember who) that it does come in pigalle 100, but only JJR is getting it.


well that sucks 



vuittongirl82 said:


> The following styles are coming in python carnaval:
> * *************Belle Zeppa
> * *************Bianca 140mm
> * *************Daffodile 160mm
> * *************Highness 160mm
> * *************Hyper Prive 120mm
> * *************Pigalle 120mm
> * *************Riveria Clutch
> * *************Sweet Charity Shopping
> * *************Sweet Charity Small
> * *************Very Prive 100mm


thanks!


----------



## BattyBugs

Oh my! There are 3 styles I like. This could get expensive.


----------



## Miss_Q

Does anyone know who is getting the Hyper Prive 120 and the Very Prive 100 in the Python Carnival?


----------



## myu3160

BattyBugs said:


> Oh my! There are 3 styles I like. This could get expensive.



Batty you are on a roll!!


----------



## BattyBugs

If I am going to continue on a roll, I'd probably better start thinking about finding a job.


----------



## pixiesparkle

chanel*liz said:
			
		

> waitlisted for python karnival pigalle!!! my first pigalle



Me too!! Are u getting them in 120? I'm still trying to decide between the 100 and 120. I have pigalle spikes in 100 and pp in 120 but no pigalle 120. Is pigalle 120 that painful? I love how the pigalle looks on 120, much nicer than on 100mm heels


----------



## gymangel812

is there any way to get exotics from france??!?


----------



## pixiesparkle

gymangel812 said:
			
		

> is there any way to get exotics from france??!?



Are u from the US? I live in Australia and no CL boutiques would ship exotics to me.   Fortunately, i am travelling to europe in december so I can pay for the shoes now and pick them up when Im there. I am a bit concerned about the price though because it looks like I have to pay tax inclusive price now and claim it back later but if they issue the receipt when my payment goes through, by the time I get there it may have passed my tax refund days limit ( within 14 or 30 days?)

I'm also concerned that Australian customs may quarantine my shoes but hopefully they won't as it's more a personal item than an import


----------



## 318Platinum

~~~~~~ TURQUOISE PATENT LEATHER 120mm ROLANDOS!!!  E-Comm wait list right now!!!! ~~~~~~~~


----------



## gymangel812

pixiesparkle said:


> Are u from the US? I live in Australia and no CL boutiques would ship exotics to me.   Fortunately, i am travelling to europe in december so I can pay for the shoes now and pick them up when Im there. I am a bit concerned about the price though because it looks like I have to pay tax inclusive price now and claim it back later but if they issue the receipt when my payment goes through, by the time I get there it may have passed my tax refund days limit ( within 14 or 30 days?)
> 
> I'm also concerned that Australian customs may quarantine my shoes but hopefully they won't as it's more a personal item than an import


yep


----------



## skislope15

gymangel812 said:


> is there any way to get exotics from france??!?


 

I would not risk it at all....watersnakes are permitted in but not python. Ask J'enay about the mess her and I got in shipping some python shoes from Canada to USA, they were seized by fish and wildlife. It has not been a fun adventure at one point they threatened to destroy them.


----------



## anniethecat

skislope15 said:


> I would not risk it at all....watersnakes are permitted in but not python. Ask J'enay about the mess her and I got in shipping some python shoes from Canada to USA, they were seized by fish and wildlife. It has not been a fun adventure at one point they threatened to destroy them.


----------



## Dessye

skislope15 said:


> I would not risk it at all....watersnakes are permitted in but not python. Ask J'enay about the mess her and I got in shipping some python shoes from Canada to USA, they were seized by fish and wildlife. It has not been a fun adventure at one point they threatened to destroy them.


----------



## jenayb

gymangel812 said:


> is there any way to get exotics from france??!?


 
As *skislope* mentioned, this is absolutely not worth the risk. Should you find an SA that is willing to break the rules for you, if your package is stopped by customs the shoes will be seized and destroyed unless you have a CITES license, which very few of us do. You will be out the money you spent at that point, and insurance will not cover any package seized by customs.


----------



## skislope15

jenaywins said:


> As *skislope* mentioned, this is absolutely not worth the risk. Should you find an SA that is willing to break the rules for you, if your package is stopped by customs the shoes will be seized and destroyed unless you have a CITES license, which very few of us do. You will be out the money you spent at that point, and insurance will not cover any package seized by customs.


 

not to mention the hours of stress you will cause yourself on the phone with customs and heaven forbide UPS, they have proved to be one of the most useless companies I have ever dealt with


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

gymangel812 said:


> is there any way to get exotics from france??!?


 
You would need to have a friend within the EU to help you out.


----------



## gymangel812

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> You would need to have a friend within the EU to help you out.


so people can send exotics just not companies? anyone want to be my friend that is in EU?? LOL



jenaywins said:


> As *skislope* mentioned, this is absolutely not worth the risk. Should you find an SA that is willing to break the rules for you, if your package is stopped by customs the shoes will be seized and destroyed unless you have a CITES license, which very few of us do. You will be out the money you spent at that point, and insurance will not cover any package seized by customs.


does the shoe need to have it or does the company hold the certificate? could the shoe be transferred to one of the dept stores that has a CL concession and then sent from there?

how bad are the 120s?? lol


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

gymangel812 said:


> so people can send exotics just not companies? anyone want to be my friend that is in EU?? LOL
> 
> 
> does the shoe need to have it or does the company hold the certificate? could the shoe be transferred to one of the dept stores that has a CL concession and then sent from there?
> 
> how bad are the 120s?? lol


 
I PMed you.


----------



## jenayb

gymangel812 said:


> does the shoe need to have it or does the company hold the certificate? could the shoe be transferred to one of the dept stores that has a CL concession and then sent from there?
> 
> how bad are the 120s?? lol


 
The sender must hold the license. It doesn't matter if the shoes come from a boutique, department store, or someone's basement. If they must be imported from out of the US, it's just going to be a no-go babe. 

The 120s aren't bad. Put a gel ball of foot insert and you'll be fine, but there is a learning curve. You won't just step into a pair of Pigalle 120s and magically be running marathons.


----------



## 318Platinum

skislope15 said:


> not to mention the hours of stress you will cause yourself on the phone with customs and heaven forbide UPS, they have proved to be one of the most useless companies I have ever dealt with



I HATE UPS!!!!! I Just missed a delivery and can't get it until tomorrow, when they attempt for a second time!!! They left a note saying that no one was home!!! I was and still am home!!! They didn't even knock on the door or ring the doorbell!!!! What kind of crap is that?? Anyways, they better be lucky I don't need the package right away, or I would be making calls right about now!!!


----------



## LizzielovesCL

318 that always happens with me!! Can't you pick it up at the UPS shipment center?


----------



## Dessye

No more CLs at Luisaviaroma!!!!


----------



## 318Platinum

LizzielovesCL said:
			
		

> 318 that always happens with me!! Can't you pick it up at the UPS shipment center?



It doesn't have it as an option. I wonder if I could? If they did this once, they will do it tomorrow too ! I will literally have to look out my window between 9 am-6pm ! Lol


----------



## Dessye

318Platinum said:


> It doesn't have it as an option. I wonder if I could? If they did this once, they will do it tomorrow too ! I will literally have to look out my window between 9 am-6pm ! Lol


  I have had the same problem with UPS


----------



## laleeza

Dessye said:


> No more CLs at Luisaviaroma!!!!


 
oh no! they were great!


----------



## laleeza

318Platinum said:


> It doesn't have it as an option. I wonder if I could? If they did this once, they will do it tomorrow too ! I will literally have to look out my window between 9 am-6pm ! Lol


 


Dessye said:


> I have had the same problem with UPS


 
really? that sux ladies! my UPS guy is awesome - if I'm expecting something (which is most of the time), i leave a signed note for him to leave it by my garage. he even gave me a stack of the ups slips so i could leave these for him. the only time he doesn't do it is when it has to be signed for in person.


----------



## 318Platinum

Dessye said:


> I have had the same problem with UPS



I just looked on the back of the Notice slip, called the 800 number, and scheduled it for me to pickup today. I should receive a call from them within the hour on pickup details, so there may be hope for redemption yet!!   They are always messing up my delivery experiences!!! lol


----------



## Dessye

laleeza said:


> oh no! they were great!


 
Yeah, they were actually a bit cheaper at the end of the day including import duties/taxes. *sigh*

I wonder what happened to their 'current' stock?  It seemed to disappear all of a sudden.


----------



## 318Platinum

I don't see the Multicolored Pigalle on CL website anymore. What does that mean??


----------



## whimsic

318Platinum said:


> ~~~~~~ TURQUOISE PATENT LEATHER 120mm ROLANDOS!!!  E-Comm wait list right now!!!! ~~~~~~~~



This colour is INSANE!


----------



## chanel*liz

318Platinum said:


> I HATE UPS!!!!! I Just missed a delivery and can't get it until tomorrow, when they attempt for a second time!!! They left a note saying that no one was home!!! I was and still am home!!! They didn't even knock on the door or ring the doorbell!!!! What kind of crap is that?? Anyways, they better be lucky I don't need the package right away, or I would be making calls right about now!!!



GRRR!! I hate when that happens!!!!! I want my shoes UPS!!


----------



## BattyBugs

Around here, almost every UPS delivery is left at the post office. That sucks for me, because those places never allow for a PO to be added to the address. I'm lucky that a lot of the time, the PO workers know I have a box and leave me a notice.


----------



## jenayb

Uh. Would someone in my area please come by and check my forehead? All of a sudden I'm loving those Santa Fe Maggies. I swear I must be sick. :girlwhack:


----------



## myu3160

Those rolandos.. yummmm


----------



## Dessye

318Platinum said:


> I just looked on the back of the Notice slip, called the 800 number, and scheduled it for me to pickup today. I should receive a call from them within the hour on pickup details, so there may be hope for redemption yet!!   They are always messing up my delivery experiences!!! lol


----------



## Dessye

jenaywins said:


> Uh. Would someone in my area please come by and check my forehead? All of a sudden I'm loving those Santa Fe Maggies. I swear I must be sick. :girlwhack:



I like them too. Get them!!   Im trying to limit how much I spend on shoes. So that I can spend more on clothes!


----------



## chacci1

jenaywins said:


> Uh. Would someone in my area please come by and check my forehead? All of a sudden I'm loving those Santa Fe Maggies. I swear I must be sick. :girlwhack:



Well, you already know how I feel about them!!!!!!


----------



## gymangel812

anyone know the name of the menthe watersnake but in red/blue? i think i need it in LP... s/s is killiiinnnggg meeee...


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Thanks *ntngo *for the new pix!!!

That Pollack Pigalle is just calling for *Stilly *


----------



## 318Platinum

Dessye said:


>



LOL, Picked up my package, and it was BEAT UP!!! I tok photos, so I will post somewhere, I guess. I bought a gown from the Outnet sale. It's BEAUTIFUL, but SMALL!!! I am not sure if losing weight will change the fit, but I am going to try. This dress is just right, and I don't want to throw in the towel. lol What shoes to wear with it, lol


----------



## BellaShoes

ntntgo, the pigalle print is fab!


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

gymangel812 said:


> anyone know the name of the menthe watersnake but in red/blue? i think i need it in LP... s/s is killiiinnnggg meeee...



i agree... like indulgent tempting CL murder! there are just too many good ones. a much better showing than cruise i think.


----------



## myu3160

I NEED THOSE MENTHE IN RED/BLUE! Is it coming in LP?


----------



## jamidee

Dessye said:


> I like them too. Get them!!   Im trying to limit how much I spend on shoes. So that I can spend more on clothes!



That is what I decided last week... now all these shoes are staring at me and telling me to buy them!! :tispy:


----------



## sammix3

Has anyone seen the ron ron zeppa in silver?  Any thoughts?


----------



## Emma4790

Isn't it called fairytale? I think thats what Carlina called it a while back - the Daffodil Fairytale!  
Is it true there will be a lp in this skin?!?! woot:
It's not exclusive to the US boutiques is it?


----------



## phiphi

Dessye said:


> No more CLs at Luisaviaroma!!!!


 
nooooooooooo!!! why! why!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






nakedmosher2of3 said:


> ITA. Way too literal for my taste...


 


nakedmosher2of3 said:


> I can't help but feel partially responsible for this "sex" business.
> 
> 1:40 of this video.
> 
> http://fab.popsugar.tv/Meet-Christi...8331298#ooid=U4dHVkMTo985WGKG4rxkiVjklPf_gfKw


 
told ya!! LOL.


----------



## Emma4790

I have sent out 21 emails now about the suede Daffy in pink and turquoise and not one boutique or concession has confirmed to me they will be stocking them? I'm dying to get on a wait list asap - has anyone been told anywhere will be getting them except the e-commerce site - I cant shop from there I 'm in the Uk grrrr! :censor: I can't help but feel I'm being lied to and no one wants to be bothered dealing with my emails. I just keep getting back "no sorry, we aren't stocking them. Try......" And then I try ..... and they tell me no too!! :cry:


----------



## Emma4790

I found them in NY!  Drag! I hate the idea paying shipping and import duty etc. Buts its the first positive reply I've gotten!


----------



## jenayb

^^ No no no... I can't get the Santa Fe Maggie. I've already picked up too many new pairs. I need to slow my roll. Number one, DBF is like WTF, these are ALL new! And second, perhaps more importantly, I've run out of room in my cabinet.


----------



## sofaa

Dessye said:


> Yeah, they were actually a bit cheaper at the end of the day including import duties/taxes. *sigh*
> 
> I wonder what happened to their 'current' stock?  It seemed to disappear all of a sudden.



I think they removed it temporarily because they're giving out a 20% off coupon this week off all fall/winter styles excluding jewellery *(coupon code: TOP20FW2)*

That's what I think anyways because Rick Owens stuff was removed as well.,


----------



## heiress-ox

jenaywins said:


> ^^ No no no... I can't get the Santa Fe Maggie. I've already picked up too many new pairs. I need to slow my roll. Number one, DBF is like WTF, these are ALL new! And second, perhaps more importantly, I've run out of room in my cabinet.



ahem, but to play devil's advocate, since you're selling your indigo maggie, isn't there room for another to make it's way in haha


----------



## Dessye

sofaa said:


> I think they removed it temporarily because they're giving out a 20% off coupon this week off all fall/winter styles excluding jewellery *(coupon code: TOP20FW2)*
> 
> That's what I think anyways because Rick Owens stuff was removed as well.,



But I checked the New Collections and it's not there either


----------



## Miss_Q

Just an FYI:

Python Carnival Hyper Prive 120mm is exclusive to Las Vegas (Palazzo) 

Python Carnival Very Prive 100mm is exclusive to Las Vegas (Forum)


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Miss_Q said:


> Just an FYI:
> 
> Python Carnival Hyper Prive 120mm is exclusive to Las Vegas (Palazzo)
> 
> Python Carnival Very Prive 100mm is exclusive to Las Vegas (Forum)


 
NM will receive

Carnival Python Lady Peep Sling

Carnival Python Shelly 90cm


----------



## anniethecat

Miss_Q said:


> Just an FYI:
> 
> Python Carnival Hyper Prive 120mm is exclusive to Las Vegas (Palazzo)
> 
> Python Carnival Very Prive 100mm is exclusive to Las Vegas (Forum)


 
Do you know if they have them now?


----------



## Miss_Q

anniethecat said:


> Do you know if they have them now?


 

No they should be there in a month or 2. But I suggest you get yourself on the waitlist. I was told the sizes are going fast. My size in the Pigalle 120's is gone.


----------



## sammix3

Miss_Q said:


> Just an FYI:
> 
> Python Carnival Hyper Prive 120mm is exclusive to Las Vegas (Palazzo)
> 
> Python Carnival Very Prive 100mm is exclusive to Las Vegas (Forum)



Is the HP exactly like the VP but just with a higher platform? The VP cuts too low on the sides for me


----------



## 318Platinum

Did anyone else here wait list the Pigalle Pollock on E-Comm? BTW, the Black Daffs sold out in one day!!!! That's insane!!


----------



## chanel*liz

318Platinum said:


> Did anyone else here wait list the Pigalle Pollock on E-Comm? BTW, the Black Daffs sold out in one day!!!! That's insane!!



im on the waitlist!!


----------



## anniethecat

Miss_Q said:


> No they should be there in a month or 2. But I suggest you get yourself on the waitlist. I was told the sizes are going fast. My size in the Pigalle 120's is gone.


 
Thanks for the intel!


----------



## 318Platinum

chanel*liz said:


> im on the waitlist!!



Okay, great!! I was wondering if I was the only one! lol. I am kind of thinking between the Pollock and the Turquoise. I am just so drawn to the Pollock, though. I can't wait to get it! I hope I don't change my mind about it, though. This will be my FIRST Pigalle. I have never even tried them on. :shame:


----------



## chanel*liz

318Platinum said:


> Okay, great!! I was wondering if I was the only one! lol. I am kind of thinking between the Pollock and the Turquoise. I am just so drawn to the Pollock, though. I can't wait to get it! I hope I don't change my mind about it, though. This will be my FIRST Pigalle. I have never even tried them on. :shame:



this will be my first pigalle too!! i just thought the pollock was so stunning!!


----------



## sofaa

*Glitter & Snakeskin Maggies * are available for preorder on NM online! As well as the open-toe Daffs & Trash Ankle-Wrap d'Orsay if anyone's interested.


----------



## gymangel812

Ooh I kinda like the glitter Maggie. I wish I could see them in person.


----------



## chanel*liz

WHAT?!   glitter maggie?!?!


----------



## jenayb

chanel*liz said:


> WHAT?!   glitter maggie?!?!


 
It's at NM.



I've been really torn about whether to get the black python/glitter Maggie...


----------



## chanel*liz

jenaywins said:


> It's at NM.
> 
> 
> 
> I've been really torn about whether to get the black python/glitter Maggie...



i just saw the gold/glitter. i LOVE it!! where's the python/glitter?? anything glitter + maggie makes my heart race


----------



## jenayb

chanel*liz said:


> i just saw the gold/glitter. i LOVE it!! where's the python/glitter?? anything glitter + maggie makes my heart race


 
Yes, I love it, too... But how much will I wear it?


----------



## laleeza

jenaywins said:


> It's at NM.
> 
> 
> 
> I've been really torn about whether to get the black python/glitter Maggie...


 
if it's between that or the sante fe - go with the glitter


----------



## jamidee

Wow, the glitter maggie is a heart snatcher... there's so many I like.. What to do, what to do!


----------



## Dessye

Wow, the gold glitter Maggie is 

I have the same dilemma as *Jenay*: how much will I wear it?

ETA: 'K, so tell me why Glitter Maggie is $1395 but the Metal Nodo is $1995????


----------



## jenayb

laleeza said:


> if it's between that or the sante fe - go with the glitter


 

Oh now where did YOU pop up from!?


----------



## laleeza

jenaywins said:


> Oh now where did YOU pop up from!?


 
from the peanut gallery


----------



## jenayb

Dessye said:


> Wow, the gold glitter Maggie is
> 
> I have the same dilemma as *Jenay*: how much will I wear it?
> 
> *ETA: 'K, so tell me why Glitter Maggie is $1395 but the Metal Nodo is $1995????*


 


Uhhhhh.


----------



## jenayb

laleeza said:


> from the peanut gallery


----------



## daisy2418

I didn't see this posted in here (but maybe missed it) but Dallas is getting Carnival Daffodile.  I hope someone gets it and posts pics!


----------



## 318Platinum

chanel*liz said:


> this will be my first pigalle too!! i just thought the pollock was so stunning!!



Me too!!! It is too stunning, and I was drawn more to the Pollock than the Pigalle Carnivale. They are both really hoot, but I just had to go with the Pollock!!


----------



## Emma4790

the black glitter/python is gorge in real life. and its actually very wearable i think. not as dressy as you would think. the glitter is very subtle. 
i tried them on in paris and was devastated my size was gone


----------



## chacci1

318Platinum said:


> Me too!!! It is too stunning, and I was drawn more to the Pollock than the Pigalle Carnivale. They are both really hoot, but I just had to go with the Pollock!!



Where did you see the pollock to waitlist for it???  Also. I just received the python carnavale pigalle and it is tooooo die for!!


----------



## anniethecat

chacci1 said:


> Where did you see the pollock to waitlist for it??? Also. I just received the python carnavale pigalle and it is tooooo die for!!


 
It was on the ecomm site, but it's gone now.


----------



## gymangel812

Emma4790 said:


> the black glitter/python is gorge in real life. and its actually very wearable i think. not as dressy as you would think. the glitter is very subtle.
> i tried them on in paris and was devastated my size was gone



There is a black glitter?????? Anyone have pics??? Those sounds amazing. Why must ask the good exotics be in France where I can't but them??


----------



## chacci1

anniethecat said:


> It was on the ecomm site, but it's gone now.



Wow!  That quick?  Yikes!   Thanks!!


----------



## anniethecat

chacci1 said:


> Wow! That quick? Yikes! Thanks!!


 
Yeah I think they were up a day, maybe two.


----------



## laleeza

Dessye said:
			
		

> Wow, the gold glitter Maggie is
> 
> I have the same dilemma as Jenay: how much will I wear it?
> 
> ETA: 'K, so tell me why Glitter Maggie is $1395 but the Metal Nodo is $1995????



I was wondering the same thing! I think maybe it's a $600 bow


----------



## anniethecat

jenaywins said:


> Uh. Would someone in my area please come by and check my forehead? All of a sudden I'm loving those Santa Fe Maggies. I swear I must be sick. :girlwhack:


 
Well then they better check mine too, because after seeing them on the ecomm site I am starting to love them too.  I think it's just because they are so different.


----------



## anniethecat

:lolots:  Better be diamonds and gold then!  And not missing any like the stock pic on ecomm!




laleeza said:


> I was wondering the same thing! I think maybe it's a $600 bow


----------



## DollyAntics

Does anybody know the price for the Maggie spikes? I really love them, even though they are crazzzzy!


----------



## laleeza

DollyAntics said:
			
		

> Does anybody know the price for the Maggie spikes? I really love them, even though they are crazzzzy!



$1595 IIRC - I think they're cool!!


----------



## DollyAntics

laleeza said:


> $1595 IIRC - I think they're cool!!


 
I know I do too! Do you know what heel height they are?? TIA!


----------



## laleeza

DollyAntics said:


> I know I do too! Do you know what heel height they are?? TIA!



I've only seen pics of 160, but they are supposed to come in 140 too


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

Emma4790 said:


> the black glitter/python is gorge in real life. and its actually very wearable i think. not as dressy as you would think. the glitter is very subtle.
> i tried them on in paris and was devastated my size was gone


 
Emma is there a picture of these?


----------



## heiress-ox

Glitter Maggies will be MINE ! I was about to pre-order the gold, but now I check here and see there's black (I'm a sucker for any black shoe and i'm a magpie for glitter), what to do, what to do?

*Emma*, what paris boutique were the black maggies at, JJR? I need to get on this asap lol!


----------



## Emma4790

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> Emma is there a picture of these?





gymangel812 said:


> There is a black glitter?????? Anyone have pics??? Those sounds amazing. Why must ask the good exotics be in France where I can't but them??



I haven't seen a photo as of yet. But if you like  the gold and were thinking about getting it I'd hang a bit to see if the black ones pop up in the US. The black is a million times nicer than the gold. Literally the gold look like aldo shoes compared to the black (not that theres anything wrong with aldo -  i just dont know any other us lower end shoes I could compare too)
I dont know if anywhere else is getting them  -  I really should have asked if they were exclusive. But trust me that are much nicer than the gold. 
They were in St. Honore -  maybe if you emailed them they would have a pic??


----------



## Emma4790

heiress-ox said:


> Glitter Maggies will be MINE ! I was about to pre-order the gold, but now I check here and see there's black (I'm a sucker for any black shoe and i'm a magpie for glitter), what to do, what to do?
> 
> *Emma*, what paris boutique were the black maggies at, JJR? I need to get on this asap lol!



It was st. honore. she told me they had only come in the day before I got there, but all the 38s were gone. I was under the impression she had all other sizes  - and they've probably had another shipment since then anyway -  since that was just the first batch. I'm sure they have a pic they could email you - a million times nicer than gold -  much more understated and glamourous!!


----------



## heiress-ox

Emma4790 said:


> It was st. honore. she told me they had only come in the day before I got there, but all the 38s were gone. I was under the impression she had all other sizes  - and they've probably had another shipment since then anyway -  since that was just the first batch. I'm sure they have a pic they could email you - a million times nicer than gold -  much more understated and glamourous!!



Thank you  I will email & call them in the am, so fingers crossed!


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

did i miss the pictures of these glitter maggies? i'd love to see, since like heiress, i am a sparkle-phine!


----------



## Emma4790

heiress-ox said:


> Thank you  I will email & call them in the am, so fingers crossed!



I hope you wont be disappointed! They are mind-blowing! 
I'm glad to be able to help around here for once, and not just ask questions all the time hehe


----------



## DollyAntics

laleeza said:


> I've only seen pics of 160, but they are supposed to come in 140 too


 

Thanks! I hope I can find a pair!!


----------



## jenayb

Still on the fence re: the black glitter Maggies... Idk. The pics just aren't singing to me.


----------



## gymangel812

chacci1 said:


> Where did you see the pollock to waitlist for it???  Also. I just received the python carnavale pigalle and it is tooooo die for!!





laleeza said:


> $1595 IIRC - I think they're cool!!





Emma4790 said:


> I haven't seen a photo as of yet. But if you like  the gold and were thinking about getting it I'd hang a bit to see if the black ones pop up in the US. The black is a million times nicer than the gold. Literally the gold look like aldo shoes compared to the black (not that theres anything wrong with aldo -  i just dont know any other us lower end shoes I could compare too)
> I dont know if anywhere else is getting them  -  I really should have asked if they were exclusive. But trust me that are much nicer than the gold.
> They were in St. Honore -  maybe if you emailed them they would have a pic??



Thanks I will wait to see  they come to the US. I tried emailing then for a pic and they wouldn't send me one.


----------



## heiress-ox

jenaywins said:


> Still on the fence re: the black glitter Maggies... Idk. The pics just aren't singing to me.



where did you see the pics for the black ones?  I'm torn deciding, and I figure I need to pull the trigger fast before my sizes are gone


----------



## jenayb

heiress-ox said:


> where did you see the pics for the black ones?  I'm torn deciding, and I figure I need to pull the trigger fast before my sizes are gone



My SA sent them to me.


----------



## Emma4790

gymangel812 said:


> Thanks I will wait to see  they come to the US. I tried emailing then for a pic and they wouldn't send me one.



hmmm... thats kind of strange! Did you ask if they were exclusive to Paris? I really  hope the US ladies get their hands on some pairs! 
I despise the the no exotic shipping rule!!  I really wanted the Carnival HP but they are exclusive to LV apparently


----------



## Emma4790

jenaywins said:


> My SA sent them to me.



Oh J don't be torn! The black are much more elegant than the gold.... you know its true


----------



## jenayb

Emma4790 said:


> Oh J don't be torn! The black are much more elegant than the gold.... you know its true





I know babe, but I already have too many Maggies... Idk.


----------



## Emma4790

jenaywins said:


> I know babe, but I already have too many Maggies... Idk.



Oh I know -  but these are special super-duper maggies!! You need much more glitter in your collection anyhow......


----------



## jenayb

Emma4790 said:


> Oh I know -  but these are special super-duper maggies!! You need much more glitter in your collection anyhow......



LOL ok. Tell DBF that.


----------



## gymangel812

Emma4790 said:


> hmmm... thats kind of strange! Did you ask if they were exclusive to Paris? I really  hope the US ladies get their hands on some pairs!
> I despise the the no exotic shipping rule!!  I really wanted the Carnival HP but they are exclusive to LV apparently



No I didn't ask if they were exclusive. I didn't even know what color they were when I asked, I just heard they were glitter and python. The no exotic rule kills me, not only do they are usually cheaper because of no vat.


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

Jenay :  Did you see the Blk glitter/Python Maggie !
How do they look !


----------



## jenayb

^SeDuCTive^ said:


> Jenay :  Did you see the Blk glitter/Python Maggie !
> How do they look !



Hi baby girl! 

Yes I did... They are kinda so-so for me personally. I am on the fence!!!


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

jenaywins said:


> Hi baby girl!
> 
> Yes I did... They are kinda so-so for me personally. I am on the fence!!!




are they posted anywhere??


----------



## jenayb

LamborghiniGirl said:


> are they posted anywhere??



No.


----------



## chanel*liz

jenaywins said:
			
		

> Hi baby girl!
> 
> Yes I did... They are kinda so-so for me personally. I am on the fence!!!



Do you think I would like black better than gold? I am about to preorder gold and just saw Emma's post that black looked better... Just wanted to know your opinion! I trust you!


----------



## jenayb

chanel*liz said:


> Do you think I would like black better than gold? I am about to preorder gold and just saw Emma's post that black looked better... Just wanted to know your opinion! I trust you!



Knowing you and the daily wear you love to get out of your CLs, I'd say if you can snag the black, go for it. I think you and I would become tired of the gold.  

Now, bear in mind that I have seen the black in actual IRL pics but only stock pics of the gold... You know how deceiving stock pics can be; however, I would definitely say that the black would be a more classic, subdued choice.


----------



## hazeltt

jenaywins said:


> Hi baby girl!
> 
> Yes I did... They are kinda so-so for me personally. I am on the fence!!!



Me too! They were gorgeous at first glance but now I'm not so sure about the glitter + python.


----------



## 318Platinum

anniethecat said:
			
		

> Yeah I think they were up a day, maybe two.



Yes, I called them today to make sure my name made it on there and it did. They said that the wait list was too full, so in order to fulfill the wait list, they took it off the site.


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

Emma4790 said:


> I haven't seen a photo as of yet. But if you like the gold and were thinking about getting it I'd hang a bit to see if the black ones pop up in the US. The black is a million times nicer than the gold. Literally the gold look like aldo shoes compared to the black (not that theres anything wrong with aldo - i just dont know any other us lower end shoes I could compare too)
> I dont know if anywhere else is getting them - I really should have asked if they were exclusive. But trust me that are much nicer than the gold.
> They were in St. Honore - maybe if you emailed them they would have a pic??


 
thanks Emma!


----------



## Dessye

Boy I'm fickle today!!  When I saw the gold/glitter Maggie, I was completely in love.  Now I'm having second thoughts. 

I'm officially striking the No. 299 from the list, well I was going to anyhow but now it's definitely out.  I'm disappointed that the heel is a print.  I thought it would be python or watersnake.


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

ok i need to see the photos of this glitter maggie!! if someone will send me a photo via email... pm me


----------



## chacci1

Omg!!!!  Somebody help me now!!!  There are literally a million styles that I want from this spring collection and I haven't even gotten to the 20th anniversary shoes yet!!!!  Yikes!!!


----------



## chacci1

jenaywins said:


> Hi baby girl!
> 
> Yes I did... They are kinda so-so for me personally. I am on the fence!!!



Should I go there Jenay??  Should I ask for the pic or should I leave it alone considering the damage that I'm about to do in the next few months???


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

jenaywins said:


> Hi baby girl!
> 
> Yes I did... They are kinda so-so for me personally. I am on the fence!!!



Post the pix if you can please, i just can't imagine how this combination looks


----------



## Emily HC

LamborghiniGirl said:


> ok i need to see the photos of this glitter maggie!! if someone will send me a photo via email... pm me



http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...000199cat5130731cat39620738&isEditorial=false

here u go. 
Would love to see the black glitter too!!!!


----------



## chanel*liz

LamborghiniGirl said:


> ok i need to see the photos of this glitter maggie!! if someone will send me a photo via email... pm me


 
did you see the gold one?! thoughts?!!?


----------



## GrRoxy

DollyAntics said:
			
		

> Does anybody know the price for the Maggie spikes? I really love them, even though they are crazzzzy!



I love them too! Ordered two pairs already like a week ago! Though i didnt see them IRL or tried them on.. So fingers crossed


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

chanel*liz said:


> did you see the gold one?! thoughts?!!?



Hi Liz, i saw the gold Maggies and i think they are Gorgeous specially on you!
I still remember how the gold glitter Balotas looked on you 
Though, they are similar to your Balotas!
Still i didnt see the black Glitter Maggies but as for some change the Python may add to your collcection 
HTH ..


----------



## Dessye

^SeDuCTive^ said:


> Hi Liz, i saw the gold Maggies and i think they are Gorgeous specially on you!
> I still remember how the gold glitter Balotas looked on you
> Though, they are similar to your Balotas!
> Still i didnt see the black Glitter Maggies but as for some change the Python may add to your collcection
> HTH ..



ITA. I think Liz will kill it in the glitter Maggies!!  When I saw them, I immediately thought of her!


----------



## Dessye

chacci1 said:


> Omg!!!!  Somebody help me now!!!  There are literally a million styles that I want from this spring collection and I haven't even gotten to the 20th anniversary shoes yet!!!!  Yikes!!!



Well you could always sell them later if you decide you want something else more


----------



## chacci1

Dessye said:


> Well you could always sell them later if you decide you want something else more



Very true!!  See, always words of inspiration on tpf!  You're right!  You only live once and heck, might as well go down with gorgeous shoes!  Ha ha!!


----------



## AEGIS

did yall see these? Astroid....i like these [im obvi terrible at banning myself :giggles:]


----------



## chacci1

AEGIS said:


> did yall see these? Astroid....i like these [im obvi terrible at banning myself :giggles:]



Yes.  Saw them. And love them!!!!


----------



## aoqtpi

AEGIS said:


> i love the pigalle pollock.  i hope it comes in other styles



Agreed  Even though I've never been a fan of the Pigalle on me I think I'll have to make an exception for this gorgeous shoe!


----------



## jenayb

chacci1 said:


> Should I go there Jenay??  Should I ask for the pic or should I leave it alone considering the damage that I'm about to do in the next few months???



No. Having slept on it and literally thinking about nothing outside of that Maggie... No. There are way too many amazing styles from the spring collection. Hell, I've already picked up three pair and everything I want isn't even available yet! Unfortunately, the Maggie just isn't on that list for me. 



^SeDuCTive^ said:


> Post the pix if you can please, i just can't imagine how this combination looks



I PM'd you. 



AEGIS said:


> did yall see these? Astroid....i like these [im obvi terrible at banning myself :giggles:]



Mine.


----------



## sammix3

jenaywins said:


> No. Having slept on it and literally thinking about nothing outside of that Maggie... No. There are way too many amazing styles from the spring collection. Hell, I've already picked up three pair and everything I want isn't even available yet! Unfortunately, the Maggie just isn't on that list for me.
> 
> 
> 
> I PM'd you.
> 
> 
> 
> Mine.



What did you get??


----------



## jenayb

sammix3 said:


> What did you get??



I picked up the Leopard Pony Hair Discocotte which is in my thread, and two other styles which I have yet to receive.


----------



## sammix3

jenaywins said:


> I picked up the Leopard Pony Hair Discocotte which is in my thread, and two other styles which I have yet to receive.



How about a hint?? I think the hot pink pigalle plato is one of them, right?


----------



## jenayb

sammix3 said:


> How about a hint?? I think the hot pink pigalle plato is one of them, right?



Nope. I have Barbie Pink Ron Rons, and although the two shades of pink are different, I think one pair of bright pink shoes is enough so I cancelled my order for the Pigalle Plato.


----------



## LouboutinHottie

AEGIS said:


> did yall see these? Astroid....i like these [im obvi terrible at banning myself :giggles:]


----------



## heiress-ox

jenaywins said:


> No. Having slept on it and literally thinking about nothing outside of that Maggie... No. There are way too many amazing styles from the spring collection. Hell, I've already picked up three pair and everything I want isn't even available yet! Unfortunately, the Maggie just isn't on that list for me.
> 
> .



I'm still torn on the glitter Maggie in black, I'm going to email the boutiques & hopefully get a pic to help make my decision! In theory I like the sound of them, but then there are lots of other styles I'm eyeing from SS12, so I want to spend wisely (esp. since I don't want to waste customs fees & have the hassle of returning from Canada)! Do you really not think they are worth it overall *Jenay*?


----------



## LizzielovesCL

Thanks, sofaa fir the intel on the Maggies!!


----------



## 318Platinum

AEGIS said:


> did yall see these? Astroid....i like these [im obvi terrible at banning myself :giggles:]



HUNNI !!!! I woke up out of a dream about these, and was about to make calls, but I had to stop myself!!! If I do not get the two shoes I immediately want, I just may pursue this Asteroid!!! It's too DELICIOUS!!


----------



## gymangel812

hmm not feeling the other color of the python fairy tale. i thought it would be a bright blue. oh well more $$ for other shoes! still on the fence on the spiked maggies, really need to see irl.


----------



## jenayb

heiress-ox said:


> I'm still torn on the glitter Maggie in black, I'm going to email the boutiques & hopefully get a pic to help make my decision! In theory I like the sound of them, but then there are lots of other styles I'm eyeing from SS12, so I want to spend wisely (esp. since I don't want to waste customs fees & have the hassle of returning from Canada)! Do you really not think they are worth it overall *Jenay*?



I can tell you that they will not email you a pic, I'm sorry. 

I do not think they are worth it, no. The more I think about them, the more I am simply underwhelmed.


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

chanel*liz said:


> did you see the gold one?! thoughts?!!?




i just saw the picture on the neiman website... i am so addicted to anything gold. so i am kind of in love with them!! i bet you are too  but i wish i could see a picture of the black ones before deciding... have you seen them yet?!


----------



## jenayb

ETA: I also want to mention that for all the ladies who are interested in the black glitter Maggies... To my knowledge, they will not be available in the US. This means that you would have to order them from Europe, and they will NOT ship exotics to the US without exception. So keep this in mind when deciding between the gold and the black, as the black is not technically readily available to US ladies.


----------



## AEGIS

i hope there will be an emeraulde mago...i think that'd be pretty but that would likely be a fall item


----------



## 318Platinum

gymangel812 said:


> hmm not feeling the other color of the python fairy tale. i thought it would be a bright blue. oh well more $$ for other shoes! still on the fence on the spiked maggies, really need to see irl.



Yeah, that color is not cute in the least. Very disappointing, and not even close to what I thought.


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

318Platinum said:


> Yeah, that color is not cute in the least. Very disappointing, and not even close to what I thought.



i know.. it almost looks grey? a vibrant blue would have been HOT!


----------



## chanel*liz

LamborghiniGirl said:


> i just saw the picture on the neiman website... i am so addicted to anything gold. so i am kind of in love with them!! i bet you are too  but i wish i could see a picture of the black ones before deciding... have you seen them yet?!


 
no black but honestly i'm much more of a gold girl.. i think i may preorder them.. are you!?


----------



## 318Platinum

LamborghiniGirl said:


> i know.. it almost looks grey? a vibrant blue would have been HOT!



I was told about a Mandarin Red w/ Blue Fairytale Python. Is that supposed to be it??  Not feeling it at all. Maybe it's better in person??


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

FYI that NM stores now accept visa and MasterCard. Happy shopping!


----------



## Emma4790

I like the red/blue fairytale more than the menthe  I think it looks like fish scales.... like a salmon shoe, but in a good way hehe


----------



## **shoelover**

^^ i'm intrigued too see the colour of the re/blue fairytale. please can you share pics? thank u.


----------



## 318Platinum

**shoelover** said:


> ^^ i'm intrigued too see the colour of the re/blue fairytale. please can you share pics? thank u.



its on the SS 2012 thread


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

chanel*liz said:


> no black but honestly i'm much more of a gold girl.. i think i may preorder them.. are you!?



likewise, i prefer gold everything.. i think i might! i am going to sleep on it, and get an update on monday about the other pairs i am eying


----------



## heiress-ox

LamborghiniGirl said:


> likewise, i prefer gold everything.. i think i might! i am going to sleep on it, and get an update on monday about the other pairs i am eying





chanel*liz said:


> no black but honestly i'm much more of a gold girl.. i think i may preorder them.. are you!?



We may be shoe triplets , I need something other than black in my life, so I may just pre-order the gold, I think they'll look much nicer IRL than in the tock photo and Neimans has a good return policy if not!!


----------



## BattyBugs

AEGIS said:


> did yall see these? Astroid....i like these [im obvi terrible at banning myself :giggles:]



Oooh! I love these and the spikes don't look like limp weenies.


----------



## amd_tan

Thanks ntntgo for the pics of the mandarin red fairytale. I was hoping for something a little brighter. I hope it's just the stock pic that is not doing it any justice... I saw the menthe (green hue) ones...they are absolutely stunning but I am not too sure if it will go with my wardrobe. Do you guys think the green is too loud? I have too many basic colors in my collection and am looking for some color...

Love the Asteroids!!!!! They are sooo fun and edgy. My only fear is kicking someone in the shin with these by accident!! That would hurt soooo bad..yikes!


----------



## Dessye

amd_tan said:


> Thanks ntntgo for the pics of the mandarin red fairytale. I was hoping for something a little brighter. I hope it's just the stock pic that is not doing it any justice... I saw the menthe (green hue) ones...they are absolutely stunning but I am not too sure if it will go with my wardrobe. Do you guys think the green is too loud? I have too many basic colors in my collection and am looking for some color...
> 
> Love the Asteroids!!!!! They are sooo fun and edgy. My only fear is kicking someone in the shin with these by accident!! That would hurt soooo bad..yikes!



The menthe is not loud at all!  With the right outfit, they would be stunning!!  I agree I'm not too impressed with the blue red so far. 

If you want loud, get the Asteroide!!


----------



## amd_tan

Dessye said:


> The menthe is not loud at all!  With the right outfit, they would be stunning!!  I agree I'm not too impressed with the blue red so far.
> 
> If you want loud, get the Asteroide!!



Can't wait to see actual pics of the Mandarin Red/Blue-red python  I am having high hopes that they will look more stunning in real life *crosses fingers*
Question now is: To Menthe or not to Menthe...


----------



## heiress-ox

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> FYI that NM stores now accept visa and MasterCard. Happy shopping!



Yay, this has made me very happy! NM here I come!


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

Ladies regarding the *ASTEROID *!
Anyone knows what color way/combo will be available?
As far as i know that there will be a : 

turquoise specchio and pink suede
pink suede/specchio 
black patent

Any other combinations?
I need to see them


----------



## GrRoxy

^SeDuCTive^ said:
			
		

> Ladies regarding the ASTEROID !
> Anyone knows what color way/combo will be available?
> As far as i know that there will be a :
> 
> turquoise specchio and pink suede
> pink suede/specchio
> black patent
> 
> Any other combinations?
> I need to see them



Black patent is with black suede, pink specchio with zebra, these seen on the site python and brown leather(called noce i guess, because i saw is described like this on their computers... )


----------



## Koca

NM online 

1-
N°299 Trash 150mm

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...000199cat5130731cat39620738&isEditorial=false

2- Maggies in Gold watersnake TDF

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...000199cat5130731cat39620738&isEditorial=false

3-
I don;t know what these two styles are called but they are the peep toe version of the daffodil in black and nude 

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...000199cat5130731cat39620738&isEditorial=false

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...000199cat5130731cat39620738&isEditorial=false


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Koca said:


> NM online
> 
> 1-
> N°299 Trash 150mm
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...000199cat5130731cat39620738&isEditorial=false
> 
> 2- Maggies in Gold watersnake TDF
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...000199cat5130731cat39620738&isEditorial=false
> 
> 3-
> I don;t know what these two styles are called but they are the peep toe version of the daffodil in black and nude
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...000199cat5130731cat39620738&isEditorial=false
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...000199cat5130731cat39620738&isEditorial=false



The peep toe daffodil is called Highness.


----------



## BellaShoes

WOW! The gold Maggie are TDF!


----------



## skislope15

Thanks for posting pic, the gold maggie is stunning




Koca said:


> NM online
> 
> 1-
> N°299 Trash 150mm
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...000199cat5130731cat39620738&isEditorial=false
> 
> 2- Maggies in Gold watersnake TDF
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...000199cat5130731cat39620738&isEditorial=false
> 
> 3-
> I don;t know what these two styles are called but they are the peep toe version of the daffodil in black and nude
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...000199cat5130731cat39620738&isEditorial=false
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...000199cat5130731cat39620738&isEditorial=false


----------



## glamourbag

GrRoxy said:


> Black patent is with black suede, pink specchio with zebra, these seen on the site python and brown leather(called noce i guess, because i saw is described like this on their computers... )



Nude suede trim on nude patent in either 140 or 160...sorry I had to waitlist for the 140s


----------



## DollyAntics

Does anyone know what materials the Daffy will be coming in? 

I'm really annoyed I missed the black suede....apparently UK boutiques don't stock the Daffy?  I have only seen them in Harrods so maybe that's right...? If anyone could chime in that would be great!


----------



## GrRoxy

glamourbag said:
			
		

> Nude suede trim on nude patent in either 140 or 160...sorry I had to waitlist for the 140s



I forgot! Yeah is also nude, im waitlisted on these too, SAs had problem what name was of the shoe... They didnt get catalogues and was not pics on offical site yet and i passed on python because of brown leather, i dont like this brown at all... Do you know what tip silver or gold will have nude?


----------



## PetitColibri

amd_tan said:


> Can't wait to see actual pics of the Mandarin Red/Blue-red python  I am having high hopes that they will look more stunning in real life *crosses fingers*
> Question now is: To Menthe or not to Menthe...



TO Menthe of course
I'm in love ! I hope they will look as stunning IRL
can't wait to get a pair !


----------



## glamourbag

GrRoxy said:


> I forgot! Yeah is also nude, im waitlisted on these too, SAs had problem what name was of the shoe... They didnt get catalogues and was not pics on offical site yet and i passed on python because of brown leather, i dont like this brown at all... Do you know what tip silver or gold will have nude?


 Shoot, you know what? I never asked. Silly me! I presume it will be the silver?????


----------



## GrRoxy

glamourbag said:
			
		

> Shoot, you know what? I never asked. Silly me! I presume it will be the silver?????



Well i was thinking  that maybe gold can be too as long as both silver and gold can fit... but no one knew almost anything about these shoes so i would have surprise. But if you would get to know please tell me  im so curious!


----------



## glamourbag

Will do GrRoxy!!!


----------



## Emma4790

DollyAntics said:


> Does anyone know what materials the Daffy will be coming in?
> 
> I'm really annoyed I missed the black suede....apparently UK boutiques don't stock the Daffy?  I have only seen them in Harrods so maybe that's right...? If anyone could chime in that would be great!



I already emailed all boutiques in UK and Ireland (and France, Spain and Germany) no one will be getting Daffy next season. I know Harrods have them in Black suede this season, and Paris have black kid right now too. But next year.... the closest place I could find them is New York.....


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

I already ordered a pair of pink patent biancas! Cant wait to they come hehe


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

Ladies, do you know how much are lady peeps with gold spikes in Euro?


----------



## Nadin22

CRISPEDROSA said:


> I already ordered a pair of pink patent biancas! Cant wait to they come hehe



Hi CRISPEDROSA, may I ask where you ordered these?


----------



## r6girl2005

I want to know too!



CRISPEDROSA said:


> I already ordered a pair of pink patent biancas! Cant wait to they come hehe


 


Nadin22 said:


> Hi CRISPEDROSA, may I ask where you ordered these?


----------



## VernisLUV

Pink biancas are available on CL e-commerce website


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

r6girl2005 said:


> I want to know too!



I ordered them at CL boutique in Spain (the only one here ) My SA told me they should arrive within 7-10 days. At first I was looking for pink patent pigalle plato but they only are available in US, so I thought Biancas would be great also. Now I'm impatient


----------



## r6girl2005

Doh! Out of my size 



VernisLUV said:


> Pink biancas are available on CL e-commerce website


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

r6girl2005 said:


> Doh! Out of my size


 
They were also available at the CL brick and mortar boutiques (maybe SCP or Robertson). Sorry, my memory is failing but call around and you should be able to find out who's got em!


----------



## r6girl2005

I might need to brush up on mi español! 



CRISPEDROSA said:


> I ordered them at CL boutique in Spain (the only one here ) My SA told me they should arrive within 7-10 days. At first I was looking for pink patent pigalle plato but they only are available in US, so I thought Biancas would be great also. Now I'm impatient


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

r6girl2005 said:


> I might need to brush up on mi español!



 

I can help you


----------



## r6girl2005

Thank you naked! I did call my SA at SCP but he's out until Wed and I prefer to wait until he gets back.



nakedmosher2of3 said:


> They were also available at the CL brick and mortar boutiques (maybe SCP or Robertson). Sorry, my memory is failing but call around and you should be able to find out who's got em!


----------



## 318Platinum

WOW, well getting on the E-Comm wait list for the Turquoise Suede Daff was a waste of my time!!! I didn't get a call, or email, and just found out that they are now available on the site. I am glad that I decided against them last week. If this is telling me anything, it's that I shouldn't count on getting the Roccia Python Daff and the Pollock Pigalle call!! I guess I am done for SS 2012 before it even began!


----------



## Nadin22

CRISPEDROSA said:


> I ordered them at CL boutique in Spain (the only one here ) My SA told me they should arrive within 7-10 days. At first I was looking for pink patent pigalle plato but they only are available in US, so I thought Biancas would be great also. Now I'm impatient



Thank you!


----------



## Nadin22

VernisLUV said:


> Pink biancas are available on CL e-commerce website



Thank you! But unfortunately they don't ship to Europe...


----------



## anniethecat

Ok need opinions please:

Turquoise suede Ron Rons?
OR
Turquoise patent Rolando?


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

Nadin22 said:


> Thank you!



You're welcome


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

anniethecat said:


> Ok need opinions please:
> 
> Turquoise suede Ron Rons?
> OR
> Turquoise patent Rolando?



My vote is for Turquoise suede Ron Rons, love this color in suede


----------



## sammix3

I want some Ron Rons! But the smallest they have is a 36


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

anniethecat said:


> Ok need opinions please:
> 
> Turquoise suede Ron Rons?
> OR
> Turquoise patent Rolando?


 
I'm biased since I own the turquoise sude ron rons from seasons past and they are so lush and gorgeous so I say ron rons all the way!


----------



## BattyBugs

The Dallas CL boutique has the pink patent Biancas. I peeked at them when I stopped by there the other day. I have no idea what sizes they have in/left, since I was not looking to buy.


----------



## label24

ladys I have a question for you....today i buy highness 160 in black patent leather...but for me they are super dificult to walk on them... for the record i walk in alti 160 without a problem....any sugestions????

maybe is too platform for me?


----------



## jenayb

label24 said:


> ladys I have a question for you....today i buy highness 160 in black patent leather...but for me they are super dificult to walk on them... for the record i walk in alti 160 without a problem....any sugestions????
> 
> maybe is too platform for me?


 
Practice. 

If you can walk in the Alti 160, you'll be fine in the Daf/Highness.


----------



## jenayb

*Blue satin Daffodil!?!?!?!?!? *


----------



## myu3160

318Platinum said:


> WOW, well getting on the E-Comm wait list for the Turquoise Suede Daff was a waste of my time!!! I didn't get a call, or email, and just found out that they are now available on the site. I am glad that I decided against them last week. If this is telling me anything, it's that I shouldn't count on getting the Roccia Python Daff and the Pollock Pigalle call!! I guess I am done for SS 2012 before it even began!



Noo!! You cannot be done! If you're done that means I'm done as well!! Have hope girl! Have hope!!


----------



## myu3160

sammix3 said:


> I want some Ron Rons! But the smallest they have is a 36



I feel your pain.. I'm a 35/34.5 It is depressing to see 36 as the smallest available size


----------



## label24

I must confess... I feel so out of the floor




jenaywins said:


> Practice.
> 
> If you can walk in the Alti 160, you'll be fine in the Daf/Highness.


----------



## jenayb

label24 said:


> I must confess... I feel so out of the floor


 
I know what you mean; the platform can feel even more unstable although the pitch is much more comfortable simply because you cannot get a good "feel" for the ground underneath your feet. For me, the Daf took quite a bit of getting used to!!


----------



## myu3160

jenaywins said:


> I know what you mean; the platform can feel even more unstable although the pitch is much more comfortable simply because you cannot get a good "feel" for the ground underneath your feet. For me, the Daf took quite a bit of getting used to!!



ITA, I must admit that while the daff is comfy, it's hard to walk in because you cannot feel the floor beneath you so you step with extra caution, making you look like you cannot walk in heels!  practice practice I suppose!


----------



## r6girl2005

I finally found a pair but I'm dragging my feet on them. I just don't know what to wear with them. I know I can wear neutrals such as black/grey/white but what else? I'm feeling very non-fashionable at the moment. On the plus side, Biancas are my favorite style and the pairs I have get worn more than my others. I know I'd wear them but how much???

Grrrr I hate being indecisive 



BattyBugs said:


> The Dallas CL boutique has the pink patent Biancas. I peeked at them when I stopped by there the other day. I have no idea what sizes they have in/left, since I was not looking to buy.


----------



## Emma4790

CRISPEDROSA said:


> Ladies, do you know how much are lady peeps with gold spikes in Euro?




845 or 895 I think - I cant remember which, but def not more than 900!


----------



## label24

I'll stay with these shoes just because they are beautiful, I have tried several times to join the club of girls who used .... *Lady peep *&* daff *but honestly still love all the variations of *Pigalle*, *declic* and *alti*.

 perhaps may you think I'm a manic but with my  *Bye Bye 160*, I don't have that problem.

Thaks *Jenawins* & *myu3160*


----------



## Dessye

label24 said:


> I'll stay with these shoes just because they are beautiful, I have tried several times to join the club of girls who used .... *Lady peep *&* daff *but honestly still love all the variations of *Pigalle*, *declic* and *alti*.
> 
> perhaps may you think I'm a manic but with my  *Bye Bye 160*, I don't have that problem.
> 
> Thaks *Jenawins* & *myu3160*



  I'm so happy to hear that someone has no problem with their Bye Byes!  Yay!


----------



## l.a_girl19

Dessye said:


> I'm so happy to hear that someone has no problem with their Bye Byes!  Yay!



I LOVE the Bye Byes! I think they would look amazing with leggings or skinny jeans


----------



## label24

for me my bye bye 160 are like a declic 140 with the platform of a lady peep!
but for some extrange reason very very comfy


----------



## 318Platinum

myu3160 said:


> Noo!! You cannot be done! If you're done that means I'm done as well!! Have hope girl! Have hope!!



LOL, well, I just think/know that I am reaching for the stars to expect the call for my Daff, because every boutique keeps reassuring me that only ONE boutique will get my size and will only receive ONE pair in my size in the US!! when I am involved in things of this nature, it almost always NEVER works out in my favor. One can only continue to hope and pray, though. I'm not giving up, but I don't expect anything at the same time. Why would you be done with SS 2012?


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

Emma4790 said:


> 845 or 895 I think - I cant remember which, but def not more than 900!



Thank you dear!


----------



## anniethecat

CRISPEDROSA said:


> My vote is for Turquoise suede Ron Rons, love this color in suede


 


nakedmosher2of3 said:


> I'm biased since I own the turquoise sude ron rons from seasons past and they are so lush and gorgeous so I say ron rons all the way!


 
Thanks CRIS and naked!  I am going for the ron rons after reading about all the toe box issues with the rolando.


----------



## PetitColibri

jenaywins said:


> *Blue satin Daffodil!?!?!?!?!? *



where ???


----------



## PetitColibri

Dessye said:


> I'm so happy to hear that someone has no problem with their Bye Byes!  Yay!



ha ha ! can't wait to get mine back !
trying them on they seemed really comfy but the pitch will get some use to for me at least (and I didn't felt that way trying the alti 160)

do you when you will get yours *D* ?
can't wait to see you pics and how you feel about them !


----------



## laleeza

PetitColibri said:
			
		

> where ???



On ecomm


----------



## jeNYC

anniethecat said:
			
		

> Ok need opinions please:
> 
> Turquoise suede Ron Rons?
> OR
> Turquoise patent Rolando?



Ron rons. Where r u getting them from?


----------



## jenayb

PetitColibri said:


> where ???



On the US site!


----------



## Dessye

PetitColibri said:


> ha ha ! can't wait to get mine back !
> trying them on they seemed really comfy but the pitch will get some use to for me at least (and I didn't felt that way trying the alti 160)
> 
> do you when you will get yours *D* ?
> can't wait to see you pics and how you feel about them !



  I can't to see yours!  I won't get mine till Xmas I think because I'm planning a trip to NYC and I'll have them ship them to me there.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

jeNYC said:


> Ron rons. Where r u getting them from?


 
They are available on the ecommerce site.


----------



## PetitColibri

jenaywins said:


> On the US site!



thanks 
they look delicious...

I will have to sell a kidney real soon if the new collection continues as it started...


----------



## PetitColibri

Dessye said:


> I can't to see yours!  I won't get mine till Xmas I think because I'm planning a trip to NYC and I'll have them ship them to me there.



ha ha ! I hope I will have mine soon ! I had to send them back for an exchange (the suede was stained and really rubbed) but it was hard parting with them !
I promise to post pics for you !


----------



## Chanel 0407

CAn someone help me out with sizing on the Vicky 120mm?  I am a true 37 in CL so would I be safe with 37?  I want the Bordeaux but they aren't on Saks anymore.  I need to use up my giftcards.


----------



## jeNYC

nakedmosher2of3 said:
			
		

> They are available on the ecommerce site.



Thanks. I'm going to wait for the day royal blue comes out in ron rons


----------



## anniethecat

jeNYC said:


> Ron rons. Where r u getting them from?


 
On ecomm, just popped up there yesterday, turquoise and navy.  So pretty.

Edit...just saw that naked answered you.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

anniethecat said:


> On ecomm, just popped up there yesterday, turquoise and navy. So pretty.
> 
> Edit...just saw that naked answered you.


 
Did you order them yet?!?!


----------



## AEGIS

does anyone know if the panama geometrica [sp?] pattern is going to come in any other styles besides the daf?


----------



## jenayb

AEGIS said:


> does anyone know if the panama geometrica [sp?] pattern is going to come in any other styles besides the daf?


 
Yep. My sis got the VPs.  

... They come in other styles, but I can't ready recall which.


----------



## AEGIS

jenaywins said:


> Yep. My sis got the VPs.
> 
> ... They come in other styles, but I can't ready recall which.




hmmm vps.....i hope it comes in the daffs lil brother-rolando
that must be so fun having a sister to shop with.  jealous


----------



## jenayb

AEGIS said:


> hmmm vps.....i hope it comes in the daffs lil brother-rolando
> that must be so fun having a sister to shop with. jealous


 
I have not heard of it coming in the Rolando.

She is in FL... Can't really go anywhere with her without a long flight?


----------



## anniethecat

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Did you order them yet?!?!


 
I am tonight...I realized I don't have my cc in my wallet and I am at work.


----------



## anniethecat

AEGIS said:


> does anyone know if the panama geometrica [sp?] pattern is going to come in any other styles besides the daf?


 
It's coming in the HP too.


----------



## 318Platinum

Does the Satin Daff come in any other colors?


----------



## chanel*liz

so many styles i want!!!!!!


----------



## chanel*liz

318Platinum said:


> Does the Satin Daff come in any other colors?


 
where's the satin daff?


----------



## 318Platinum

chanel*liz said:


> where's the satin daff?



On E-Comm. It's LOVELY, but I wonder if it will be in any other colors?


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ The blue one is for sale on the Louboutin site right now. I believe it will come in champagne as well.


----------



## chanel*liz

i can't find it!!!


----------



## 318Platinum

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> ^^ The blue one is for sale on the Louboutin site right now. I believe it will come in champagne as well.





chanel*liz said:


> i can't find it!!!



OOOOH, Champagne!!!? Now that would be HOTT!!!! *Classy*, you wouldn't happen to know who will be receiving the Champagne?

*Chanel*, go under Shoes, not SS12. You should see it when you click on Shoes


----------



## chanel*liz

found it thanks!! champagne would be stunning!!


----------



## skislope15

jenaywins said:


> Yep. My sis got the VPs.
> 
> ... They come in other styles, but I can't ready recall which.



Where did she get them from? Pic lol?


----------



## jenayb

skislope15 said:


> Where did she get them from? Pic lol?



Where we both get all of our shoes, overseas lol. 

She hasn't sent me pics. Believe me, I would have emailed/text you already had she sent me pics.


----------



## skislope15

Dessye said:


> I can't to see yours!  I won't get mine till Xmas I think because I'm planning a trip to NYC and I'll have them ship them to me there.



Dessye have your heard of this? http://www.MyDetroitAddress.com/apex/f?p=168:1:0::NO:::

There cheap and i've heard really good things about there service. Might be worth the drive to windsor if you have a few pairs coming to you....just no rental car this time


----------



## skislope15

jenaywins said:


> Where we both get all of our shoes, overseas lol.
> 
> She hasn't sent me pics. Believe me, I would have emailed/text you already had she sent me pics.



I'll be watching my inbox  damn paris hehe


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

jenaywins said:


> Where we both get all of our shoes, overseas lol.
> 
> She hasn't sent me pics. Believe me, I would have emailed/text you already had she sent me pics.



how do i get on the vip text list!!  just kidding, you both are lucky to have a connection overseas though for pictures. i feel crippled to make decisions without them.


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

i will say, when it comes to a daffodile style, there is so much more surface area to show imperfections. i didn't think about that with the strass since they don't scuff-- but with suede, and i bet satin... it could be bad!! i am worried about that with these pink daffodiles. is it just as bad with satin?


----------



## laleeza

LamborghiniGirl said:


> i will say, when it comes to a daffodile style, there is so much more surface area to show imperfections. i didn't think about that with the strass since they don't scuff-- but with suede, and i bet satin... it could be bad!! i am worried about that with these pink daffodiles. is it just as bad with satin?



Hey - if they get trashed, just have them strassed


----------



## jenayb

LamborghiniGirl said:


> how do i get on the vip text list!!  just kidding, you both are lucky to have a connection overseas though for pictures. i feel crippled to make decisions without them.



Aw sweetheart. I ain't VIP by far... Just have an amazing big sister.


----------



## chanel*liz

LamborghiniGirl said:


> i will say, when it comes to a daffodile style, there is so much more surface area to show imperfections. i didn't think about that with the strass since they don't scuff-- but with suede, and i bet satin... it could be bad!! i am worried about that with these pink daffodiles. is it just as bad with satin?


 
i have the royal blue suede, and yeah, they can get dirty easily. i just take them to my cobbler and he cleans them. i dont trust myself with doing anything like that


----------



## AEGIS

LamborghiniGirl said:


> i will say, when it comes to a daffodile style, there is so much more surface area to show imperfections. i didn't think about that with the strass since they don't scuff-- but with suede, and i bet satin... it could be bad!! i am worried about that with these pink daffodiles. is it just as bad with satin?




satin shoes scare me to death


----------



## AEGIS

uhm..the pigalle pollock is no longer online.....


----------



## GrRoxy

AEGIS said:
			
		

> uhm..the pigalle pollock is no longer online.....



Try to call JJR they had them in 100 but i was there before offical pics were on site so im not sure they re still avaliable


----------



## chanel*liz

AEGIS said:


> satin shoes scare me to death


yeah.. me too


----------



## 318Platinum

chanel*liz said:


> yeah.. me too



Have you gotten any word about the Pollock yet?


----------



## LizzielovesCL

I am loving the Pollack Pigalle!!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

AEGIS said:


> uhm..the pigalle pollock is no longer online.....


 
I thought it was taken down because the waitlist was getting super long?

At any rate, I would assume other boutiques will be getting them as well so you should be able to snag a pair


----------



## Dessye

skislope15 said:


> Dessye have your heard of this? http://www.MyDetroitAddress.com/apex/f?p=168:1:0::NO:::
> 
> There cheap and i've heard really good things about there service. Might be worth the drive to windsor if you have a few pairs coming to you....just no rental car this time



Wow, thanks *skislope*!!!!   I will definitely look into this!!


----------



## AEGIS

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> I thought it was taken down because *the waitlist was getting super long?*
> 
> At any rate, I would assume other boutiques will be getting them as well so you should be able to snag a pair




well that gets rid of the impetuous mood i was in last night.  i sent an email bc Nat said the 100mm will be available in europe.


----------



## AEGIS

GrRoxy said:


> Try to call JJR they had them in 100 but i was there before offical pics were on site so im not sure they re still avaliable




thank you!!! odd--ecomm emailed me and said i would be on the wl...maybe they're not available now?


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

AEGIS said:


> well that gets rid of the impetuous mood i was in last night. i sent an email bc Nat said the 100mm will be available in europe.


 
Are you looking for 120mm or 100mm? I think I heard rumblings of 100mm overseas and the 120mm in the US.


----------



## chanel*liz

318Platinum said:


> Have you gotten any word about the Pollock yet?


 no


----------



## 318Platinum

chanel*liz said:


> no



This is pretty much killing me, since I only plan on getting two to three styles from this collection!! Call me already!!!! I want my shoes!!!!


----------



## chanel*liz

318Platinum said:


> This is pretty much killing me, since I only plan on getting two to three styles from this collection!! Call me already!!!! I want my shoes!!!!


 
i knooooow!!!! if i hear anything ill let you know ASAP and vice versa.. give us our pollock!!!!!!


----------



## 318Platinum

chanel*liz said:


> i knooooow!!!! if i hear anything ill let you know ASAP and vice versa.. give us our pollock!!!!!!



LOL, Yes, they need to give them up right now!!! I will definitely let you know if I hear anything!!  Does anyone know if the Python on the Daf Sling will come on the Regular Daf? If so, location, and DOA? TIA


----------



## AEGIS

318Platinum said:


> This is pretty much killing me, since I only plan on getting two to three styles from this collection!! Call me already!!!! I want my shoes!!!!




they told me the 100mm is between now and february. if it's february...i might very well be over them.  i have an incredibly short attention span. but it's such a perfect spring/summer print


----------



## myu3160

Does anyone know the print that the daf sling is in?


----------



## UpgradeU

AEGIS said:


> satin shoes scare me to death



I have Satin VP's (my first pair, I was naive) and there are quite a few scuffs and scratches...they aren't noticeable unless you look close up but I would never recommend in the Dafs!

I feel like the black kid Daffodil was the one that got away, but I'm scared the black patent will be too OTT, does anyone have a rough idea of how much the black matte python will be?


----------



## l.a_girl19

Omg did anyone see the metallic pink asteroides from the SS12 collection? I am so excited for those


----------



## BellaShoes

Wow, there are just so many rich colors, textures and prints!!! Bravo Msr Louboutin....:worthy:


----------



## AEGIS

i got this dress in two colors...and i just realized how perfect the pollock would look with it...does anyone know if that pattern will come in a HP?  i think that'd be so pretty

http://www.asos.com/ASOS/ASOS-PETIT...&sh=0&pge=0&pgesize=20&sort=-1&clr=Terracotta


----------



## chanel*liz

BellaShoes said:


> Wow, there are just so many rich colors, textures and prints!!! Bravo Msr Louboutin....:worthy:


 
i know!! this whole collection is out of control!!!!


----------



## spins

I just saw the strass in the SS12 reference library. Is that in 120 and what colour?


----------



## 318Platinum

I'm not sure how I feel about this new strass thing they have going on now. This gold ring around the crystal? Not sure. This is DEF. a MUST SEE IN PERSON!!


----------



## Dessye

myu3160 said:


> Does anyone know the print that the daf sling is in?



You mean in the Reference Thread?  Looks like blue roccia python.


----------



## Dessye

I'm really, really liking the clear crystal strass Pigalle and Daff!  I think it looks so elegant and understated.  Me likey!!!

Msr. Louboutin: Lady Peep 140!  Lady Peep 140! Lady Peep 140!!!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

Lady Peep 140! :O sounds good!


----------



## BellaShoes

3rd!!! I vote for the Lady Peep 140mm!!!


----------



## Ayala

Does anyone know if the boutique at Brown Thomas in Dublin will be getting the &#65279;&#65279;Asteroide (Spiked Maggie) in a 140? They have no responded to my emails and I am kinda dying for them.


----------



## LouboutinHottie

I don't usually fall head over heels in love with a pair of flats (no pun intended LOL) 

but I LOOOOVVEEEEE these!! 

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/166324


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

BellaShoes said:


> 3rd!!! I vote for the Lady Peep 140mm!!!



Whooot 
Lady peep is coming in the 140 heel


----------



## BattyBugs

LouboutinHottie said:


> I don't usually fall head over heels in love with a pair of flats (no pun intended LOL)
> 
> but I LOOOOVVEEEEE these!!
> 
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/166324



They are amazing, but there is no way I would pay almost $1,300 for a pair of flats.


----------



## amd_tan

^SeDuCTive^ said:


> Whooot
> Lady peep is coming in the 140 heel



Yay!!! 
Such good news!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

LouboutinHottie said:


> I don't usually fall head over heels in love with a pair of flats (no pun intended LOL)
> 
> but I LOOOOVVEEEEE these!!
> 
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/166324



I also love those!!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

Ladies, I need advice.... I have a mental mess! love a lot of pairs from the new spring collection, I already purchased a pair of _hot pink_ biancas, and quite possibily I order Declic 120 in _turquoise_ suede 
My doubts..... I also LOVE the new gold spikes and the phyton Carnival print, so I´m thinking in two styles for them, Pigalle 100 and Lady Peep, should I take pigalle 100 with gold spikes and LPs in Carnival or vice versa?? Don't know what I should do.... :S

Need opinions! Thanks girls!


----------



## Dessye

^SeDuCTive^ said:


> Whooot
> Lady peep is coming in the 140 heel



Well no it's not.  At least not yet. I was trying to petition Msr L to add it to his collection. Maybe we should do a mass petition and send it to JJR haha

Or I could cut the straps off my Banas


----------



## aoqtpi

BattyBugs said:


> They are amazing, but there is no way I would *pay almost $1,300 for a pair of flats*.



Agreed, that price is ridic. Then again, I still have trouble swallowing Lanvin's flats' prices.


----------



## aoqtpi

CRISPEDROSA said:


> Ladies, I need advice.... I have a mental mess! love a lot of pairs from the new spring collection, I already purchased a pair of _hot pink_ biancas, and quite possibily I order Declic 120 in _turquoise_ suede
> My doubts..... I also LOVE the new gold spikes and the phyton Carnival print, so I´m thinking in two styles for them, Pigalle 100 and Lady Peep, should I take pigalle 100 with gold spikes and LPs in Carnival or vice versa?? Don't know what I should do.... :S
> 
> Need opinions! Thanks girls!



I _think_ I prefer the Carnival Pigalles, but I'm not sure... 

Also, def. get the Declics!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

aoqtpi said:


> I _think_ I prefer the Carnival Pigalles, but I'm not sure...
> 
> Also, def. get the Declics!



Thanks *aoqtpi* , 
My SA just told me Pigalle 100 with gold spikes comes in all gold (shoe and spikes), not sure about how they are....


----------



## LouboutinHottie

BattyBugs said:


> They are amazing, but there is no way I would pay almost $1,300 for a pair of flats.



Yeah same, but that doesn't mean they're not fabulous  haha


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

Dessye said:


> Well no it's not.  At least not yet. I was trying to petition Msr L to add it to his collection. Maybe we should do a mass petition and send it to JJR haha
> 
> Or I could cut the straps off my Banas



I had the same dream too 
He should be hearing us Now


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

CRISPEDROSA said:


> Thanks *aoqtpi* ,
> My SA just told me Pigalle 100 with gold spikes comes in all gold (shoe and spikes), not sure about how they are....



They are amazing but be careful its specchio !
It can very easily get damaged..


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

^SeDuCTive^ said:


> They are amazing but be careful its specchio !
> It can very easily get damaged..



oh! I didn't know that... why can it be easily damaged? anyway I prefer the classic  Pigalle black/gold spikes...


----------



## chanel*liz

CRISPEDROSA said:
			
		

> Ladies, I need advice.... I have a mental mess! love a lot of pairs from the new spring collection, I already purchased a pair of hot pink biancas, and quite possibily I order Declic 120 in turquoise suede
> My doubts..... I also LOVE the new gold spikes and the phyton Carnival print, so I´m thinking in two styles for them, Pigalle 100 and Lady Peep, should I take pigalle 100 with gold spikes and LPs in Carnival or vice versa?? Don't know what I should do.... :S
> 
> Need opinions! Thanks girls!



LP spike and pigalle carnival


----------



## karwood

Some of the new arrivals at Madison:

*ALTI PUMP SPIKES 160 SPECCHIO CALF SILVER $1495 *







*MAGGIE 160 GLITTER MINI AYERS LAMINATO GOLD $1395 *






*RON RON ZEPPA 100 PONY LEOPARD LUXOR $965 *


----------



## BellaShoes

OMG, that Maggie!


----------



## gymangel812

BellaShoes said:


> OMG, that Maggie!


i agree, they're gorgeous! i think these might be MY maggies  although i wish i could see the black glitter one!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

BellaShoes said:


> OMG, that Maggie!



ITA! I'm in love with these! Anybody knows if they come in Europe?


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

chanel*liz said:


> LP spike and pigalle carnival



Thank you babe! Not sure now about pigalle 100, I love high heels... Don't know...


----------



## 318Platinum

karwood said:


> Some of the new arrivals at Madison:
> 
> *ALTI PUMP SPIKES 160 SPECCHIO CALF SILVER $1495 *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *MAGGIE 160 GLITTER MINI AYERS LAMINATO GOLD $1395 *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *RON RON ZEPPA 100 PONY LEOPARD LUXOR $965 *



OMG, That Maggie!!! Do you know if they received the Roccio Daff as well today???


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

Those Maggies literally made me Oooh and Aaaah out loud. My heart lurched when I saw them! Does anyone know if they will come to the UK, or if this Madison boutique will ship over here? I NEED THEM!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

318Platinum said:


> OMG, That Maggie!!! Do you know if they received the Roccio Daff as well today???



I didn't see any photos of those in the Madison email that went out today.


----------



## Dessye

^SeDuCTive^ said:


> I had the same dream too
> He should be hearing us Now



  I just saw the new Banana cork from Horatio and it is a "Lady Peep 140!"    I hope all Bananas from now on have the thicker vamp!  My oyster Banas are different than my nude Banas.  The oyster ones have a thicker vamp!  I'll be so happy if this continues to be the case with the Banana!!!


----------



## Dessye

Loubiwhirl_ said:


> Those Maggies literally made me Oooh and Aaaah out loud. My heart lurched when I saw them! Does anyone know if they will come to the UK, or if this Madison boutique will ship over here? I NEED THEM!



I'm sure Madison will ship to you.  But they are also at Neimans online so I would try to get them there since you can return them if you change your mind (even if getting the customs back may be a PITA).


----------



## 318Platinum

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> I didn't see any photos of those in the Madison email that went out today.



Whew!!! Thanks, *Naked*!!! How can I get on that mailing list? I need to have an SA there, don't I??


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

Dessye said:


> I'm sure Madison will ship to you.  But they are also at Neimans online so I would try to get them there since you can return them if you change your mind (even if getting the customs back may be a PITA).




THANK YOU!


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

Oh, Neimans dont ship to the UK?


----------



## Dessye

Loubiwhirl_ said:


> THANK YOU!



Oh, actually Neimans has the 140. Madison has the 160.

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...cat000000&icid=headerpromo1_BlkFriday1111_pop

I don't know what size you are in Maggie, but Neimans is out of size 40.


----------



## Dessye

Loubiwhirl_ said:


> Oh, Neimans dont ship to the UK?



I'm pretty sure they do.  I think you have to call them.


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

Dessye said:


> Oh, actually Neimans has the 140. Madison has the 160.
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...cat000000&icid=headerpromo1_BlkFriday1111_pop
> 
> I don't know what size you are in Maggie, but Neimans is out of size 40.




They dont ship to the UK anyway so Ive emailed the Madison boutique


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

Dessye said:


> I'm pretty sure they do.  I think you have to call them.



Okay thank you, believe me these babies will be mine


----------



## carlinha

Loubiwhirl_ said:


> Okay thank you, believe me these babies will be mine



don't they have this in the UK and paris boutiques as well?


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

carlinha said:


> don't they have this in the UK and paris boutiques as well?




When I was calling around earlier I enquired about new daffodil and maggie deliveries and all the SA's were surprisingly tight-lipped about it.

Ive emailed madison but Im off to London on Monday so I'll probably do some pavement pounding to track them down for pre-order in the UK since the customs will probably kill me if I have them sent over!


----------



## laleeza

318Platinum said:


> Whew!!! Thanks, *Naked*!!! How can I get on that mailing list? I need to have an SA there, don't I??



No - you can just email them and ask to receive their arrivals


----------



## 318Platinum

laleeza said:


> No - you can just email them and ask to receive their arrivals



Thanks, *Laleeza*!! I just sent out the email, and I hope to be able to see what they will receive from now on!! I am really anxious to hear back from them ASAP about the Gold Watersnake Maggies in 160mm!!! I always wanted them, but now after seeing the photo, I can't stop thinking about them!!! Inquiring about them wouldn't hurt, would it?? :shame:


----------



## DemoiselleD

gymangel812 said:


> i agree, they're gorgeous! i think these might be MY maggies  although i wish i could see the black glitter one!




Hi all...

New to the board...was a major lurker but finally registered 

Pic quality is not that great (from bb)...the Geneva store received them a while ago


----------



## chanel*liz

DemoiselleD said:


> Hi all...
> 
> New to the board...was a major lurker but finally registered
> 
> Pic quality is not that great (from bb)...the Geneva store received them a while ago


 
thank you for posting!! did you see IRL??


----------



## DemoiselleD

chanel*liz said:


> thank you for posting!! did you see IRL??



Yes i did..the black glitter is subtle..doesn't really pop against the python..i prefer the gold version hands down


----------



## chanel*liz

DemoiselleD said:


> Yes i did..the black glitter is subtle..doesn't really pop against the python..i prefer the gold version hands down


 THANK you for the intel!!!


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

Its official, Neimans wont ship to the UK on these Maggies


----------



## DemoiselleD

The lady peep carnival just arrived at the Geneva store as well.. 
Have to take better pics..


----------



## chanel*liz

DemoiselleD said:


> The lady peep carnival just arrived at the Geneva store as well..
> Have to take better pics..


 
oooh. these are gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## AEGIS

i almost wish it wasn't glitter on the maggies...but another exotic skin.


----------



## DemoiselleD

chanel*liz said:


> oooh. these are gorgeous!!!!!



Yes they are! They came home with me..couldn't resist


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

DemoiselleD said:


> Yes they are! They came home with me..couldn't resist




Mod pics?!!


----------



## chanel*liz

DemoiselleD said:


> Yes they are! They came home with me..couldn't resist


 mod pics asap please!!!


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

AEGIS said:


> i almost wish it wasn't glitter on the maggies...but another exotic skin.




Im sure eventually that will come about but me, I love a bit of sparkle


----------



## Dessye

Loubiwhirl_ said:


> Its official, Neimans wont ship to the UK on these Maggies



:cry:  Really????  I'm surprised.  Oh wait, it's an exotic - that's why....

Email customer service in Europe using www.christianlouboutin.com under Contact Us.   If it is in Europe, they will find it for you!


----------



## Dessye

DemoiselleD said:


> The lady peep carnival just arrived at the Geneva store as well..
> Have to take better pics..



Yay! Congrats!!!   Can't wait to see the mod pics


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

DemoiselleD said:


> The lady peep carnival just arrived at the Geneva store as well..
> Have to take better pics..



Ohh love them!! Please please can you post more pics of these shoes? Because Im thinking seriously about purchase them but I love gold spikes too...


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

Dessye said:


> :cry:  Really????  I'm surprised.  Oh wait, it's an exotic - that's why....
> 
> Email customer service in Europe using http://www.christianlouboutin.com under Contact Us.   If it is in Europe, they will find it for you!




Done and done  fingers crossed, if I score these that'll be 3 pairs in 2 days


----------



## DemoiselleD

Thanks Dessye! 

Will definitely dig out my camera and take some good pics..a reveal for my petite collection..


----------



## 318Platinum

It's really weird, because NAP was willing to ship me the LP Eel to the USA, and I consider that more Exotic than a simple Watersnake!!! I swear all these rules about skins are DUMB and DUMBER!


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

318Platinum said:


> It's really weird, because NAP was willing to ship me the LP Eel to the USA, and I consider that more Exotic than a simple Watersnake!!! I swear all these rules about skins are DUMB and DUMBER!



I know! One rule for all would make me feel better lol! Did you order the Eel LP's in the end? I was considering them earlier, they are beautiful!


----------



## 318Platinum

Loubiwhirl_ said:


> I know! One rule for all would make me feel better lol! Did you order the Eel LP's in the end? I was considering them earlier, they are beautiful!



Was going to this week, but someone had just bought my size!! Needless to say, I was Pissed!! Lol!! I think I would rather have the Anthracite Eel LPs!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

DemoiselleD said:


> Hi all...
> 
> New to the board...was a major lurker but finally registered
> 
> Pic quality is not that great (from bb)...the Geneva store received them a while ago



oh... wow.... my goodness....


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

318Platinum said:


> Was going to this week, but someone had just bought my size!! Needless to say, I was Pissed!! Lol!! I think I would rather have the Anthracite Eel LPs!



Ugh Antracite Eel, yum! yeah I would probably veer towards those too, shame you missed out but maybe it was for the best after all! I dunno why but red Loubs just miss the mark for me, guess I like to see maximum contrast with the sole


----------



## skislope15

318Platinum said:


> It's really weird, because NAP was willing to ship me the LP Eel to the USA, and I consider that more Exotic than a simple Watersnake!!! I swear all these rules about skins are DUMB and DUMBER!



Watersnake can be shiped to the us as its not endangered....that came right from fish and wildlife bish that had my python ones seized


----------



## Bruja

I need to get my hands on the Highness! Does anybody have them? If so, mod pics!


----------



## heiress-ox

Dessye said:


> I just saw the new Banana cork from Horatio and it is a "Lady Peep 140!"    I hope all Bananas from now on have the thicker vamp!  My oyster Banas are different than my nude Banas.  The oyster ones have a thicker vamp!  I'll be so happy if this continues to be the case with the Banana!!!



Late to the party, but YAY I've been wanting to try the LP for so long, but I think I'm better suited to 140mm since I'm already 5'6" and it's more practical for me so glad now I can have the same last in that heel height!


----------



## Dessye

skislope15 said:


> Watersnake can be shiped to the us as its not endangered....that came right from fish and wildlife bish that had my python ones seized



Were they ever returned to the shipper?


----------



## 318Platinum

Loubiwhirl_ said:


> Ugh Antracite Eel, yum! yeah I would probably veer towards those too, shame you missed out but maybe it was for the best after all! I dunno why but red Loubs just miss the mark for me, guess I like to see maximum contrast with the sole





skislope15 said:


> Watersnake can be shiped to the us as its not endangered....that came right from fish and wildlife bish that had my python ones seized



*Loubi*, Anthracite is the one that I really wanted!!! I think that in the long run, I just wanted it, but really didn't want to commit to getting it, that, and my SA was REALLY lousy in keeping me informed about them.

*SkiSlope*, I don't doubt that Watersnake can be shipped to the USA, but we have it here already. I meant that Eel, to me, is more of an Exotic than Watersnake, and NAP UK didn't show any signs of the Eel not being able to ship from across the pond to the US. Personally, I don't care for watersnake. I feel like it is EXTREMELY cheap, nothing special/very common and would rather have Python any day, but then again, I am a Python lover!


----------



## DemoiselleD

CRISPEDROSA said:


> Ohh love them!! Please please can you post more pics of these shoes? Because Im thinking seriously about purchase them but I love gold spikes too...



Voilaa! better pics..dont mind my ashy foot


----------



## GrRoxy

DemoiselleD said:
			
		

> Voilaa! better pics..dont mind my ashy foot



Gorgeous!! Love this python, just fab


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

DemoiselleD said:


> Voilaa! better pics..dont mind my ashy foot



Thank you Demoiselle! They are lovely! These pics help me a lot =)


----------



## aoqtpi

DemoiselleD said:


> Voilaa! better pics..dont mind my ashy foot



Thanks for posting! I love this skin/colour!


----------



## UpgradeU

DemoiselleD; those are gorgeous! Your nail polish compliments the shoe also!


----------



## AEGIS

thanks demoiselle. elles sont jolies!!



DemoiselleD said:


> Voilaa! better pics..dont mind my ashy foot


----------



## DemoiselleD

AEGIS said:


> thanks demoiselle. elles sont jolies!!



Merciiiii...cétait le coup de foudre!


----------



## DemoiselleD

UpgradeU said:


> DemoiselleD; those are gorgeous! Your nail polish compliments the shoe also!



Thaaanks UpgradeU! The nail color was pure coincidence! (ref: opi thrill of brazil)


----------



## DemoiselleD

aoqtpi said:


> Thanks for posting! I love this skin/colour!



Thaaanks aoqtpi!  

The python carnival comes in several styles..will post once my SA gives me the list.


----------



## BellaShoes

Welcome Demoiselle!! The Carnival LP's are fabulous!


----------



## DemoiselleD

BellaShoes said:


> Welcome Demoiselle!! The Carnival LP's are fabulous!



Thanks and thanks bella..or should I call you grand master  nearly 16k posts! TPF is an amazing place!


----------



## BellaShoes

hehehehe, thanks but 16K posts simply means I have spent a lot of shoes through succumbing to enabling :giggles:


----------



## AEGIS

simple shoe question: does anyone know if new simples 120mm are going to be released in camel?  it seems that they were only released in camel with some sort of cork platform...wanted to know if anyone knows any deets   trying to build a work shoe collection here


----------



## DemoiselleD

CRISPEDROSA said:


> Thank you Demoiselle! They are lovely! These pics help me a lot =)



Thanks! I'm happy I was able to help!


----------



## skislope15

Dessye said:


> Were they ever returned to the shipper?



Yes we were extremely lucky that we got some one who returned them to me and that customs in canada didnt check them on way back in or they could have been seized again


----------



## laleeza

DemoiselleD said:


> Voilaa! better pics..dont mind my ashy foot



They're gorgeous!!


----------



## jenayb

Yay two more styles from SS12 are on their way!


----------



## myu3160

Dessye said:


> You mean in the Reference Thread?  Looks like blue roccia python.



Ahh thanks so much Dessye!!


----------



## Bruja

DemoiselleD said:


> Voilaa! better pics..dont mind my ashy foot


They look great!


----------



## Bruja

jenaywins said:


> Yay two more styles from SS12 are on their way!


Can't wait to see


----------



## sammix3

DemoiselleD said:


> Voilaa! better pics..dont mind my ashy foot



Fabulous!!


----------



## DemoiselleD

BellaShoes said:


> hehehehe, thanks but 16K posts simply means I have spent a lot of shoes through succumbing to enabling :giggles:



:giggles: been falling prey to both lately so can imagine :shame:


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

jenaywins said:


> Yay two more styles from SS12 are on their way!



Can't wait to see Jenay!!


----------



## l.a_girl19

jenaywins said:


> Yay two more styles from SS12 are on their way!



Oooh!!!! What did you get???? Perhaps the gold Maggies?


----------



## LouboutinHottie

Okay, I'm confused is this seriously named *Oeooo*? or is that just the department store's mistake?

http://www.barneys.com/Oeooo/501414139,default,pd.html?cgid=BARNEYS


----------



## sophinette007

DemoiselleD said:


> Voilaa! better pics..dont mind my ashy foot



Gorgeous!!!!!! Thank you for Posting!!!! i can't wait my karnival python pigalle to arrive!!!!!! I love them on you!!! This material is stunning!!!!


----------



## Bruja

LouboutinHottie said:


> Okay, I'm confused is this seriously named *Oeooo*? or is that just the department store's mistake?
> 
> http://www.barneys.com/Oeooo/501414139,default,pd.html?cgid=BARNEYS


 If it's not a mistake I assume it's pronounced how it's spelled. Odd name nonetheless.


----------



## LouboutinHottie

Bruja said:


> If it's not a mistake I assume it's pronounced how it's spelled. Odd name nonetheless.



LOL wtf


----------



## LouboutinHottie

DemoiselleD said:


> Voilaa! better pics..dont mind my ashy foot



Those are fabulous!


----------



## sophinette007

Bruja said:


> If it's not a mistake I assume it's pronounced how it's spelled. Odd name nonetheless.[/QUOTE
> 
> It comes from Ohé which means hey!


----------



## Bruja

sophinette007 said:


> Bruja said:
> 
> 
> 
> If it's not a mistake I assume it's pronounced how it's spelled. Odd name nonetheless.[/QUOTE
> 
> It comes from Ohé which means hey!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the info
Click to expand...


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

sophinette007 said:


> Bruja said:
> 
> 
> 
> If it's not a mistake I assume it's pronounced how it's spelled. Odd name nonetheless.[/QUOTE
> 
> It comes from Ohé which means hey!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol I thought it was the sound you make when you see them, oooeeeeeooo
Click to expand...


----------



## LouboutinHottie

Loubiwhirl_ said:


> Lol I thought it was the sound you make when you see them, oooeeeeeooo



LOL that's what I thought too!


----------



## sophinette007

Loubiwhirl_ said:


> sophinette007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol I thought it was the sound you make when you see them, oooeeeeeooo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol that's possible too!!! BTW I think when you wear them, people would just said hey ! You!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

LouboutinHottie said:


> LOL that's what I thought too!





sophinette007 said:


> Loubiwhirl_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol that's possible too!!! BTW I think when you wear them, people would just said hey ! You!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps they'll say oooeee, hey you!  then everybody wins!
Click to expand...


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

I need to figure out how to multi quote! Someone help me lol ush:


----------



## LouboutinHottie

Loubiwhirl_ said:


> Perhaps they'll say oooeee, hey you!  then everybody wins!


----------



## LouboutinHottie

Loubiwhirl_ said:


> I need to figure out how to multi quote! Someone help me lol ush:



I click quote, then highlight the entire thing, copy it and then click another quote, paste it into the text thingy and write what I want to write. I know it's confusing LOL


----------



## sophinette007

Loubiwhirl_ said:


> sophinette007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps they'll say oooeee, hey you!  then everybody wins!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yes!!
Click to expand...


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

LouboutinHottie said:


> I click quote, then highlight the entire thing, copy it and then click another quote, paste it into the text thingy and write what I want to write. I know it's confusing LOL



Lol its better that what I was doing which was failing completely! Thanks will give that a try next time


----------



## LouboutinHottie

Loubiwhirl_ said:


> Lol its better that what I was doing which was failing completely! Thanks will give that a try next time



LOL happy to help


----------



## AEGIS

Loubiwhirl_ said:


> I need to figure out how to multi quote! Someone help me lol ush:




the button to the right of quote is the multiquote button.  you click on it to multiquote and when you get to the last quote that you want to multiquote, you then click the quote button.

confusing but here's an example

Let's say there are 4 quotes you want to quote


1. click multiquote for first quote
2. click multiquote for second quote
3. cluck multiquote for third quote
4. click QUOTE for the final quote

window will pop up will all the quotes


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

AEGIS said:


> the button to the right of quote is the multiquote button.  you click on it to multiquote and when you get to the last quote that you want to multiquote, you then click the quote button.
> 
> confusing but here's an example
> 
> Let's say there are 4 quotes you want to quote
> 
> 
> 1. click multiquote for first quote
> 2. click multiquote for second quote
> 3. cluck multiquote for third quote
> 4. click QUOTE for the final quote
> 
> window will pop up will all the quotes



Genius!

Thanks


----------



## chanel*liz

Loubiwhirl_ said:


> Genius!
> 
> Thanks


 
i just figured out how to multi quote also. i had no idea how everyone was doing it before


----------



## jenayb

l.a_girl19 said:


> Oooh!!!! What did you get???? Perhaps the gold Maggies?



Nope, definitely not sweet pea BUT they two styles I did get are totally me... Totally bird style.


----------



## kimstyle

Has anyone seen the Lady Max IRL? 
 Totally not my style, but as soon as I saw them on the louboutin website, I have become obsessed. MUST.HAVE. 
 Wondering what the price point on them is as well, as there is a bit of strass and spikes, I can see them being far more expensive than I'm expecting.


----------



## cts900

kimstyle said:


> Has anyone seen the Lady Max IRL?
> Totally not my style, but as soon as I saw them on the louboutin website, I have become obsessed. MUST.HAVE.
> Wondering what the price point on them is as well, as there is a bit of strass and spikes, I can see them being far more expensive than I'm expecting.



I can't answer your question but what a treat to see you, hun!  I've missed you around these parts!


----------



## Ayala

Does anyone have any Asteroid 140 (the spiked Maggies / Magos) tips? I have only seen the python/leather, black/black, and pink/zebra. I am wondering if there are any other combinations to look for and which European shops will be getting the Black/Black 140s.

TIA lovelies!


----------



## kimstyle

cts900 said:


> I can't answer your question but what a treat to see you, hun!  I've missed you around these parts!




Awww, thanks darlin' , you're sweet!!  I've missed being around!! I was travelling for 3 months and on a budget leading up to the trip (ie no Loubs)... 

  I popped in once in a while, but every time I visited, I would have to talk myself off a hypothetical ledge (ie: "With the amount of money I have saved for this trip, I could buy 10 pairs of Louboutins!!! Should I?! Should I??!!) 

I made the right decision, but am feeling MAJORLY out of the loop. I can't wait to get my hands on a new pair of lovelies (hopefully this month)

Could the Lady Max be my return to the Loub game? I feel like a born again Louboutin virgin, it's been so long! hahahaha


----------



## cts900

kimstyle said:


> Awww, thanks darlin' , you're sweet!!  I've missed being around!! I was travelling for 3 months and on a budget leading up to the trip (ie no Loubs)...
> 
> I popped in once in a while, but every time I visited, I would have to talk myself off a hypothetical ledge (ie: "With the amount of money I have saved for this trip, I could buy 10 pairs of Louboutins!!! Should I?! Should I??!!)
> 
> I made the right decision, but am feeling MAJORLY out of the loop. I can't wait to get my hands on a new pair of lovelies (hopefully this month)
> 
> Could the Lady Max be my return to the Loub game? I feel like a born again Louboutin virgin, it's been so long! hahahaha



  Well, definitely keep us posted!


----------



## Dessye

skislope15 said:


> Yes we were extremely lucky that we got some one who returned them to me and that customs in canada didnt check them on way back in or they could have been seized again



 Whew!!


----------



## missgiannina

alti cork


----------



## Emily HC

missgiannina said:


> alti cork



Congrats!!! these are lovely!!! are they really made of cork? or just the pattern looks like cork???


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

chanel*liz said:


> i just figured out how to multi quote also. i had no idea how everyone was doing it before



Lol Im glad I wasnt the only one! :shame: and youre LP Spikes ensembles is TDF Liz, you look stunning!


----------



## LavenderIce

kimstyle said:


> Has anyone seen the Lady Max IRL?
> Totally not my style, but as soon as I saw them on the louboutin website, I have become obsessed. MUST.HAVE.
> Wondering what the price point on them is as well, as there is a bit of strass and spikes, I can see them being far more expensive than I'm expecting.



They're in the NM lookbook in gold.  The price point is $1495.


----------



## Dessye

missgiannina said:


> alti cork



 They are amazing!!!  Shoe twin (well, when I pick up mine )


----------



## chanel*liz

so, has anyone preordered the gold maggie on NM yet??


----------



## 318Platinum

chanel*liz said:
			
		

> so, has anyone preordered the gold maggie on NM yet??



I emailed Madison about them in 160, but they never returned my email. I look at it as a sign that I shouldn't get them, lol so I am only focused in one pair right now. Did you order them?


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

has anyone seen photos of the green strass very mix yet?? i am still waiting, hoping a photo will be leaked or released so i can make up my mind....


----------



## chanel*liz

318Platinum said:


> I emailed Madison about them in 160, but they never returned my email. I look at it as a sign that I shouldn't get them, lol so I am only focused in one pair right now. Did you order them?


 
not yet. i am still debating.. i am so indecisive!! i think i should just take the plunge!


----------



## BattyBugs

Sparkles and studs...you know you want them, Liz!


----------



## AEGIS

chanel*liz said:


> not yet. i am still debating.. i am so indecisive!! i think i should just take the plunge!




ur a gold girl and you only have one maggie which is silver...you neeed gold!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Emily HC

Ayala said:


> Does anyone have any Asteroid 140 (the spiked Maggies / Magos) tips? I have only seen the python/leather, black/black, and pink/zebra. I am wondering if there are any other combinations to look for and which European shops will be getting the Black/Black 140s.
> 
> TIA lovelies!



there will be nude/nude and something like teal and cork combo in the US.


----------



## 318Platinum

chanel*liz said:


> not yet. i am still debating.. i am so indecisive!! i think i should just take the plunge!



lol, I totally understand!!! You know, I just took all of my Loubies off (I like to shoot a little video in them) and my FAVORITE style is the Daffodile!!! If I needed anymore convincing to focus on the Roccia Python Daff, that was it!!! I am just so in love with it's silhouette, its crazy! I have never tried on a Maggie, but if it's anything like the Mago, I need to be cautious! I would only want it in a 160mm, though. LOL, what is it with me and heights!!?


----------



## regeens

kimstyle said:


> Has anyone seen the Lady Max IRL?
> Totally not my style, but as soon as I saw them on the louboutin website, I have become obsessed. MUST.HAVE.
> Wondering what the price point on them is as well, as there is a bit of strass and spikes, I can see them being far more expensive than I'm expecting.



I saw it IRL. They're pretty but not my style. It didn't look good on me. This is definitely something you need to try on before buying. Happy shopping!


----------



## anjali

318Platinum said:


> lol, I totally understand!!! You know, I just took all of my Loubies off (I like to shoot a little video in them) and my FAVORITE style is the Daffodile!!! If I needed anymore convincing to focus on the Roccia Python Daff, that was it!!! I am just so in love with it's silhouette, its crazy! I have never tried on a Maggie, but if it's anything like the Mago, I need to be cautious! I would only want it in a 160mm, though. LOL, what is it with me and heights!!?



OMG where did you get the pic of the roccia python daf and where can i get it?!


----------



## LouboutinHottie

AEGIS said:


> the button to the right of quote is the multiquote button.  you click on it to multiquote and when you get to the last quote that you want to multiquote, you then click the quote button.
> 
> confusing but here's an example
> 
> Let's say there are 4 quotes you want to quote
> 
> 
> 1. click multiquote for first quote
> 2. click multiquote for second quote
> 3. cluck multiquote for third quote
> 4. click QUOTE for the final quote
> 
> window will pop up will all the quotes



omg that is so much easier than what I was using before!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

Dessye said:


> They are amazing!!!  Shoe twin (well, when I pick up mine )



Can't wait to see your new Altis


----------



## amag520

Newbie question....don't laugh hard....do CLs EVER go on sale?


----------



## AEGIS

amag520 said:


> Newbie question....don't laugh hard....do CLs EVER go on sale?




yes there are seasonal sales.  there is a thread in the shopping section of the forum


----------



## amorris

Those Gold Lucifier Bow Pigalle that were on *Shela Bella*'s thread is TDF!! 

Christian Louboutin Spring Summer 2012


----------



## amorris

^ Metal Nodo, apparently it's called.


----------



## sophinette007

amorris said:


> ^ Metal Nodo, apparently it's called.



I love the shape of these metal nodo!!!gorgeous!!! Please do not shoot me :but are the metal nodo available in black watersnake? because I am not so in love with the gold color


----------



## Alice1979

sophinette007 said:


> I love the shape of these metal nodo!!!gorgeous!!! Please do not shoot me :but are the metal nodo available in black watersnake? because I am not so in love with the gold color


 
Unfortunately no. The gold is the only color that the metal nodo lign will come in.


----------



## laleeza

Not sure if it's been posted already, but Madison will be receiving the pigalle pollock 100mm.


----------



## AEGIS

laleeza said:


> Not sure if it's been posted already, but Madison will be receiving the pigalle pollock 100mm.




why is CS telling me they only have it in 120mm? so strange.


----------



## laleeza

AEGIS said:


> why is CS telling me they only have it in 120mm? so strange.



Hmmm. I'll let you know as soon as Madison tells me when they're getting them.
Oh - and this is aegis right? Not judging, just knew you couldn't stay away


----------



## AEGIS

laleeza said:


> Hmmm. I'll let you know as soon as Madison tells me when they're getting them.
> Oh - and this is aegis right? Not judging, just knew you couldn't stay away




uhmm....i am asking for a friend


----------



## laleeza

AEGIS said:


> uhmm....i am asking for a friend



Oh yeah - I do that too :lolots:


----------



## Dessye

AEGIS said:


> uhmm....i am asking for a friend



Hehe :giggles:


----------



## anniethecat

laleeza said:


> Not sure if it's been posted already, but Madison will be receiving the pigalle pollock 100mm.


 
Yay!  Please let us know when they are in!


----------



## carlinha

AEGIS said:


> uhmm....i am asking for a friend



:lolots::devil:  right *aegis*, right...


----------



## AEGIS

carlinha said:


> :lolots::devil:  right *aegis*, right...





Dessye said:


> Hehe :giggles:





laleeza said:


> Oh yeah - I do that too :lolots:




yall don't believe me  but she is a very good friend who has the exact same shoe size and taste and budget as me.  we're best friends, i've known her all my life,  and i love her to pieces


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

AEGIS said:


> yall don't believe me  but she is a very good friend who has the exact same shoe size and taste and budget as me.  we're best friends, i've known her all my life,  and i love her to pieces



LOL! you are so cute. :lolots:


----------



## vuittongirl82

Not sure if they are part of the SS12 colection, but my SA from CL customer service said they are. I'll just post the pics here anyway. I just got them from CL boutique in Dubai Mall. Maggie black mini glitter/exotic


----------



## vuittongirl82

Here is a better picture in the daylight.


----------



## sophinette007

Thank you Alice!



Alice1979 said:


> Unfortunately no. The gold is the only color that the metal nodo lign will come in.


----------



## LizzielovesCL

Love those new Maggies, Vuitton!!


----------



## sophinette007

For information purpose... My Pigalle 100 python carnaval (karnival) available in Paris


----------



## Miss_Q

sophinette007 said:


> For information purpose... My Pigalle 100 python carnaval (karnival) available in Paris


----------



## chanel*liz

Love the black glitter maggies and the pigalles!


----------



## amd_tan

sophinette007 said:


> For information purpose... My Pigalle 100 python carnaval (karnival) available in Paris



SOOO GORGEOUS!!!!  I want them so badly!
 Congrats Sophie! Mod pics please!!


----------



## DemoiselleD

sophinette007 said:


> For information purpose... My Pigalle 100 python carnaval (karnival) available in Paris


 oh la la...j'aime bcp! magnifique!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

sophinette007 said:


> For information purpose... My Pigalle 100 python carnaval (karnival) available in Paris



Wow!!! You finally got them!!!
Please, post modeling pics!!  what size you took?? They are lovely!!


----------



## Dessye

sophinette007 said:


> For information purpose... My Pigalle 100 python carnaval (karnival) available in Paris





vuittongirl82 said:


> Not sure if they are part of the SS12 colection, but my SA from CL customer service said they are. I'll just post the pics here anyway. I just got them from CL boutique in Dubai Mall. Maggie black mini glitter/exotic





vuittongirl82 said:


> Here is a better picture in the daylight.



Beautiful ladies!!! Thanks, vuittongirl for posting a pic of the elusive black python/glitter Maggies! Mod pics, ladies!!!


----------



## HermesLuv

vuittongirl82 said:


> Here is a better picture in the daylight.


 


sophinette007 said:


> For information purpose... My Pigalle 100 python carnaval (karnival) available in Paris


 both gorgeous pairs!


----------



## sophinette007

Thank you *Miss_Q, Chanel*liz, Dessye and HermesLuv*



amd_tan said:


> SOOO GORGEOUS!!!! I want them so badly!
> 
> Congrats Sophie! Mod pics please!!



Thank you Lovely! You can count on me for mod' pics!




CRISPEDROSA said:


> Wow!!! You finally got them!!!
> Please, post modeling pics!!  what size you took?? They are lovely!!


 
Thanks sweetie! I took them TTS! I will try to do some mod' pics as soon as possible



DemoiselleD said:


> oh la la...j'aime bcp! magnifique!



Merci Mademoiselle !


----------



## sofaa

New color in Bianca 140.. I forget the color name, but I remember it was being discussed in another style.


----------



## PeepToe

sofaa said:


> New color in Bianca 140.. I forget the color name, but I remember it was being discussed in another style.


WoW!!!! I like it so much more than I thought I would!!


----------



## 318Platinum

sofaa said:


> New color in Bianca 140.. I forget the color name, but I remember it was being discussed in another style.



WOW, that is much better than the other pic I saw of it!! This is the Mandarian Red Python. A LOT BETTER THAN I THOUGHT!


----------



## VernisLUV

they look like Red/Blue Fairytale water snake... I may be wrong...


----------



## Dessye

sofaa said:


> New color in Bianca 140.. I forget the color name, but I remember it was being discussed in another style.


 
Yes, this is the blue/red fairytale.


----------



## BattyBugs

sophinette007 said:


> For information purpose... My Pigalle 100 python carnaval (karnival) available in Paris



They are so gorgeous!


----------



## BattyBugs

vuittongirl82 said:


> Here is a better picture in the daylight.



A beautiful black shoe with a gorgeous finish.


----------



## BattyBugs

sofaa said:


> New color in Bianca 140.. I forget the color name, but I remember it was being discussed in another style.



So pretty!


----------



## jenayb

sophinette007 said:


> For information purpose... My Pigalle 100 python carnaval (karnival) available in Paris


 

Shoe twins! Congrats, I love them.


----------



## bprimuslevy

sofaa said:
			
		

> New color in Bianca 140.. I forget the color name, but I remember it was being discussed in another style.



I would love to see a modeling pic. These are gorgeous.


----------



## skislope15

jenaywins said:


> Shoe twins! Congrats, I love them.



Wow you snagged these too jenay....your collection is seriously my favorite!


----------



## bling*lover

sofaa said:


> New color in Bianca 140.. I forget the color name, but I remember it was being discussed in another style.


 
Good lord they are FABULOUS!!


----------



## amd_tan

sofaa said:


> New color in Bianca 140.. I forget the color name, but I remember it was being discussed in another style.



OMG!!!!! It's true what they say about CL stock pics..they suck!! Sofaa, your pic is NOTHING like the stock pic at all! It's soooo much more gorgeous! Thanks for posting!!! Now I want these for sure!!


----------



## Bruja

sofaa said:


> New color in Bianca 140.. I forget the color name, but I remember it was being discussed in another style.


GOrgeous color.


----------



## sophinette007

BattyBugs said:


> They are so gorgeous!



thank you Batty



jenaywins said:


> Shoe twins! Congrats, I love them.


Yeah!!!shoe twins!!! They are gorgy!!! I lurve them too!


----------



## sophinette007

sofaa said:


> New color in Bianca 140.. I forget the color name, but I remember it was being discussed in another style.




Thank you for posting!!!! They look like one million time better than the stock pic!!!!
I guess the color is called python Red madarin


----------



## amorris

sofaa said:


> New color in Bianca 140.. I forget the color name, but I remember it was being discussed in another style.



OMG these are INCREDIBLE!!!! Just when I thought I'll stop buying CLs for a while... Are they out for sale yet?!


----------



## Emma4790

sofaa said:


> New color in Bianca 140.. I forget the color name, but I remember it was being discussed in another style.


 
Did you catch the price of these bad boys?! I adore them


----------



## PetitColibri

sophinette007 said:


> For information purpose... My Pigalle 100 python carnaval (karnival) available in Paris



congrats Sophie !


----------



## nillacobain

sofaa said:


> New color in Bianca 140.. I forget the color name, but I remember it was being discussed in another style.


 

That clutch in the background is beyond stunning.


----------



## kimstyle

regeens said:


> I saw it IRL. They're pretty but not my style. It didn't look good on me. This is definitely something you need to try on before buying. Happy shopping!




Thanks!!  I'll def have to try before I buy. They're not as expensive as I thought they might be, but maybe still too much for the actual amount that I would wear them.


*Lavender* Thanks for the info!!!


----------



## 318Platinum

amorris said:
			
		

> OMG these are INCREDIBLE!!!! Just when I thought I'll stop buying CLs for a while... Are they out for sale yet?!



If I'm not mistaken, Mandarian Red Python will also come in the Daff, maybe even Lady Peep!


----------



## Hipployta

I'm crying into my pillow y'all...what has being in Honduras with no internet done to me.  The Lady Peep in silver spike came back?  These Black exotic/glitter Maggies?  WHY!!!!


----------



## 318Platinum

Black Suede Highness available on E-Comm now!! Anxious to see MOD pics, because I STILL don't see it. :no-good: The Suede does look good, though.


----------



## VernisLUV

i'm waiting for someone to post pictures of turquoise patent bianca!


----------



## chacci1

318Platinum said:


> Black Suede Highness available on E-Comm now!! Anxious to see MOD pics, because I STILL don't see it. :no-good: The Suede does look good, though.



I totally agree with you!  I was a fan of the daffodil before it even came out last year, when it was still very unpopular on this site. The highness on the other hand, I agree with you, I just don't see it.


----------



## Hipployta

MOD pics are definitely necessary because as is they are no bueno



318Platinum said:


> Black Suede Highness available on E-Comm now!! Anxious to see MOD pics, because I STILL don't see it. :no-good: The Suede does look good, though.


----------



## Bruja

318Platinum said:


> Black Suede Highness available on E-Comm now!! Anxious to see MOD pics, because I STILL don't see it. :no-good: The Suede does look good, though.


Am I the only one who likes these  Maybe my opinion will change once I see them on. Regardless, they're on my radar! And if anyone has mod pics, post them!


----------



## 318Platinum

They may be one of those that are "Better on" than by themselves. We will just have to see, but even when I heard the news earlier about a Peep-toe Daff, I was like "How in the He!!, What??" I think it looks a little too weird, but I will have to see some Mods. The Black suede does make it look better, though, but still weird.


----------



## Cee Elle

i think *raffaluv* posted modeling pics of the Barneys limited edition Highness on this thread:
http://forum.purseblog.com/christia...s-legacy-christian-709881-4.html#post20425536


----------



## amorris

^ ooo I think a Plain Suede ones would look good!!


----------



## Dessye

Hmmm, the Highness look great on Raffaluv!!!


----------



## whimsic

I wouldn't buy the highness unless i was a collector.. They are very unique and OTT, i'm sure i wouldn't be able to take my eyes off them if u see someone wearing them IRL .. 

I thought they were ugly at first, but they looked good in raffaeluv's pics


----------



## vuittongirl82

Okay ...my SA told me that the following style are coming in python fairy tale:

-Bianca 120mm. Coming in mandarin red and menthe python
-Bianca 140mm. Coming in mandarin red and menthe python
-Daffodile 160mm. Coming in mandarin red and menthe python
-Lady Peep 150mm. Coming in mandarin red and menthe.


----------



## 318Platinum

NAH! So far, I still don't like the Highness. I just can't get over all the other stuff that's going on with the shoe to see it as a plain suede Highness. I am still in the fence. I really feel like the platform is way too high for peep toes. I have changed from mod pics, to seeing it IRL now! I'm doing all this rebelling, and I may end up with a pair. Lol


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

318Platinum said:


> Black Suede Highness available on E-Comm now!! Anxious to see MOD pics, because I STILL don't see it. :no-good: The Suede does look good, though.



lol put it this way. if they were covered in crystals i'd probably be all over them! add crystals to anything and i like it more  but with the patchwork stuff, or just a plain material, i am not motivated to buy, when there are so many other styles this season i am lusting!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

sofaa said:


> New color in Bianca 140.. I forget the color name, but I remember it was being discussed in another style.



Wow!! This color is really beautiful!! Anybody knows if it is available in Europe??? Love the color!!


----------



## LizzielovesCL

The highness is suede looks way better than the limited editions IMO!


----------



## Dessye

Asteroide in black patent on Neimans.com


----------



## Dessye

What is happening??? First Luisaviaroma.com pulls online CL sales and now Stanley Korshak!


----------



## Bruja

LizzielovesCL said:


> The highness is suede looks way better than the limited editions IMO!


I agree. I need to get my hands on some!


----------



## anniethecat

Dessye said:


> What is happening??? First Luisaviaroma.com pulls online CL sales and now Stanley Korshak!


 
Luisaviaroma.com still sells online.


----------



## Dessye

anniethecat said:


> Luisaviaroma.com still sells online.



Really??? They're back? Yay!  For a while I couldn't find the CL link the the New Collections!   I'm so relieved


----------



## anniethecat

Dessye said:


> Really??? They're back? Yay!  For a while I couldn't find the CL link the the New Collections!   I'm so relieved


 

They have been back for quite a while.  I always go thru the desingers link.


----------



## Dessye

anniethecat said:


> They have been back for quite a while.  I always go thru the desingers link.



Really?  Shows you how off the ball I am!   I used to surf those links daily


----------



## sofaa

*Asteroid Spike-Toe* available for pre-order on NM!!! They actually look better than I thought they would!


----------



## Bruja

sofaa said:


> *Asteroid Spike-Toe* available for pre-order on NM!!! They actually look better than I thought they would!


I LOVE these! I hope one of you lovely ladies gets them so I can see how they look on


----------



## GrRoxy

Bruja said:
			
		

> I LOVE these! I hope one of you lovely ladies gets them so I can see how they look on



I keep fingers crossed that mine will come to JJR as fast as possible. SA told me they should arrive before 16 january...


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

GrRoxy said:


> I keep fingers crossed that mine will come to JJR as fast as possible. SA told me they should arrive before 16 january...



Cool, what colorways JJR is getting? 
I am dying to see the nude version of the Asteroid


----------



## GrRoxy

^SeDuCTive^ said:
			
		

> Cool, what colorways JJR is getting?
> I am dying to see the nude version of the Asteroid



Im waitlisted for nude  i dont know the colour of tip but i hope i will love them even more than black ones  i was about to waitlist also on st honore for python ones but passed after seeing this brown leather.


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

GrRoxy said:


> Im waitlisted for nude  i dont know the colour of tip but i hope i will love them even more than black ones  i was about to waitlist also on st honore for python ones but passed after seeing this brown leather.



Oh, great !
If you have the chance, let us know what is the tip color of the nude 
Btw, i feel the python/brown asteroid is cool and practical color though !
Cant wait to see yours


----------



## Dessye

sofaa said:


> *Asteroid Spike-Toe* available for pre-order on NM!!! They actually look better than I thought they would!



Holt's is also getting this style!


----------



## Bruja

GrRoxy said:


> I keep fingers crossed that mine will come to JJR as fast as possible. SA told me they should arrive before 16 january...


I hope they do! I cannot wait to see


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

GrRoxy said:


> Im waitlisted for nude  i dont know the colour of tip but i hope i will love them even more than black ones  i was about to waitlist also on st honore for python ones but passed after seeing this brown leather.



so there is a nude version with the spikes on the end? i think i'd like those more than the brown leather too.


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

LamborghiniGirl said:


> so there is a nude version with the spikes on the end? i think i'd like those more than the brown leather too.



I am in live with your Gold lady peep spikes 
Modelling plz !


----------



## 318Platinum

If they came out with the Asteriod with Roccia Python, that would be AWESOME!!! That would have my name all over it, but of course, I would have to have a pic to go with the dream, right?? One can only dream.


----------



## GrRoxy

LamborghiniGirl said:
			
		

> so there is a nude version with the spikes on the end? i think i'd like those more than the brown leather too.



I got waitlisted before they got catalogues so I had no idea, and this brown leather was called "noce" in their base, so i had hopes for something like python+black more  But one SA told me he saw nude ones in showroom and said they were gorgy!


----------



## UpgradeU

re: highness shoe, I've tried on black leather and they look FAB! Definitely a shoe which needs to tried on, I wasn't too sure by the stock photos either. I recommend you ladies give them a try!


----------



## Dessye

318Platinum said:


> If they came out with the Asteriod with Roccia Python, that would be AWESOME!!! That would have my name all over it, but of course, I would have to have a pic to go with the dream, right?? One can only dream.



It IS coming out in Roccia Python, with tan leather   If you Google, you'll see it


----------



## Dessye

UpgradeU said:


> re: highness shoe, I've tried on black leather and they look FAB! Definitely a shoe which needs to tried on, I wasn't too sure by the stock photos either. I recommend you ladies give them a try!



I agree -- I think it looks beautiful on!  I think the black suede will be beautiful but one Daff style is good enough for me.  I don't think the peep toe would look good with the chunky heel though   So hopefully no Daffy peep on the way :giggles:


----------



## Dessye

GrRoxy said:


> I got waitlisted before they got catalogues so I had no idea, and this brown leather was called "noce" in their base, so i had hopes for something like python+black more  But one SA told me he saw nude ones in showroom and said they were gorgy!



Isn't noce italian for nuts?  Hmm, I guess it will be a nut color? Dark or light nut?   The nude version isn't the same as the tan/roccia python version right?


----------



## GrRoxy

Dessye said:
			
		

> Isn't noce italian for nuts?  Hmm, I guess it will be a nut color? Dark or light nut?   The nude version isn't the same as the tan/roccia python version right?



Noce with python is i this what actually appears on site as brown leather. Nude is like black version- suede and patent.


----------



## Ayala

GrRoxy said:
			
		

> Im waitlisted for nude  i dont know the colour of tip but i hope i will love them even more than black ones  i was about to waitlist also on st honore for python ones but passed after seeing this brown leather.



Is this the 140 or 160 height? I have been trying like mad to find the 140 nude outside of the US. TIA!


----------



## GrRoxy

Ayala said:
			
		

> Is this the 140 or 160 height? I have been trying like mad to find the 140 nude outside of the US. TIA!



U can choose 14 or 16


----------



## Ayala

GrRoxy said:


> U can choose 14 or 16



Oooooo Thank you.

Oh dear...I do not normally deal with JJR, is there a good/responsive via email SA that you can recommend?


----------



## GrRoxy

Ayala said:
			
		

> Oooooo Thank you.
> 
> Oh dear...I do not normally deal with JJR, is there a good/responsive via email SA that you can recommend?



Well, its like impossible getting respond to call, and i never tried by email, i just go there or ask my DBF... Sorry. BTW i like dealing with these guys rather than ladies SA there  Good luck!


----------



## Dessye

Ayala said:


> Oooooo Thank you.
> 
> Oh dear...I do not normally deal with JJR, is there a good/responsive via email SA that you can recommend?



In my limited experience with JJR it is best to call. I think it's just such a busy boutique that unless you have a well established relationship with an SA there, calling is the best.  It can be a PITA but getting thru is worth it!


----------



## Ayala

Dessye said:
			
		

> In my limited experience with JJR it is best to call. I think it's just such a busy boutique that unless you have a well established relationship with an SA there, calling is the best.  It can be a PITA but getting thru is worth it!



I'm just scared of sounding stupid because I know nothing of French at all.


----------



## 318Platinum

Dessye said:
			
		

> It IS coming out in Roccia Python, with tan leather   If you Google, you'll see it



No, I mean just Python. I like the one that's on the site, but not that brown. It's too bold for my taste.


----------



## regeens

Dessye said:


> Isn't noce italian for nuts?  Hmm, I guess it will be a nut color? Dark or light nut?   The nude version isn't the same as the tan/roccia python version right?



Not sure about the noce one *Dessye*, these are the only colors I've seen.


----------



## gymangel812

Ayala said:


> I'm just scared of sounding stupid because I know nothing of French at all.


they know english


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Dessye said:


> Really??? They're back? Yay!  For a while I couldn't find the CL link the the New Collections!   I'm so relieved



no, you're right Dessye, they only recently got back on 

It was for the pre-sales 2 that LVR was handing out to some people and they didn't want CL, Lanvin, and RO to be purchased with the discount, so they took these designers off.


----------



## Dessye

CEC.LV4eva said:


> no, you're right Dessye, they only recently got back on
> 
> It was for the pre-sales 2 that LVR was handing out to some people and they didn't want CL, Lanvin, and RO to be purchased with the discount, so they took these designers off.


 
Aha! That makes sense!  Smart girl!


----------



## Dessye

regeens said:


> Not sure about the noce one *Dessye*, these are the only colors I've seen.


 
Yes! Same with me.  I was unaware of the nude until today!  I'm kind of loving the clutch


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Dessye said:


> Aha! That makes sense!  Smart girl!



nah, just obsessive... I stalk all major online websites daily too.... well actually more like qid LOL 

I need a shearling RO jacket!!! Just waiting for them to hand me out another discount code hehe


----------



## Dessye

CEC.LV4eva said:


> nah, just obsessive... I stalk all major online websites daily too.... well actually more like qid LOL
> 
> I need a shearling RO jacket!!! Just waiting for them to hand me out another discount code hehe



 sometimes i check them bid but I'm not as dedicated as you 

The one in your avi is just stunning!


----------



## carlinha

Highness nude patent modeled... thoughts?


----------



## Bruja

carlinha said:


> Highness nude patent modeled... thoughts?


Personally I love them!


----------



## Jönathan

carlinha said:


> Highness nude patent modeled... thoughts?



carlinha, I think they look gorgeous on you! 

I really love the peep toe! Are those 160mm just like the Daffodil?


----------



## Elise499

carlinha said:


> Highness nude patent modeled... thoughts?



I was not a fan of the Highness, but they look amazing on ! I really love them on you !


----------



## Ayala

carlinha said:
			
		

> Highness nude patent modeled... thoughts?



I love them on you!

How do they compare comfort and walk-ability wise to the Lady Peep?

Maybe it's just me but I am in love with the profile, but there is something I do not 100% love from the front view.


----------



## 318Platinum

carlinha said:
			
		

> Highness nude patent modeled... thoughts?



I'm sorry, I just........ No, I'm not feeling them. To me, that platform is too high for a peep toe. It just looks really off to me. Did you get them?


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

carlinha said:


> Highness nude patent modeled... thoughts?



I really love those on you, the first time I saw them I tought that they don't like to me, but on you they are lovely! Are you going to get them?


----------



## amorris

carlinha said:


> Highness nude patent modeled... thoughts?



Hmm.. I don't know.. but... I think I LOVE THEM!!!


----------



## amd_tan

carlinha said:


> Highness nude patent modeled... thoughts?



I still can't decide if I love them or not...hmm..
I think I might have to try them on myself to be 100% sure. Thanks for the for pics hun!


----------



## martinaa

carlinha said:


> Highness nude patent modeled... thoughts?



I really love the shoes on You!


----------



## BattyBugs

Ayala said:


> I love them on you!
> 
> How do they compare comfort and walk-ability wise to the Lady Peep?
> 
> Maybe it's just me but I am in love with the profile, but there is something I do not 100% love from the front view.





318Platinum said:


> I'm sorry, I just........ No, I'm not feeling them. To me, that platform is too high for a peep toe. It just looks really off to me. Did you get them?




I was thinking this, as well. I think the peep makes the front of the shoe too "chunky," if that makes sense. The color is perfect, though.


----------



## UpgradeU

Ayala said:


> I love them on you!
> 
> How do they compare comfort and walk-ability wise to the Lady Peep?
> 
> Maybe it's just me but I am in love with the profile, but there is something I do not 100% love from the front view.



I found them even more comfortable than the Lady Peep, which I find uber comfortable!

I'm biased as I love the highness style, but I love them Carlinha!


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

carlinha said:


> Highness nude patent modeled... thoughts?



I adore them, i will get one soon


----------



## SpursGirlJen

carlinha said:


> Highness nude patent modeled... thoughts?




Why is it I don't like some shoes until I see someone modeling them?  I can't wear them, but you definitely pull them off!!!


----------



## beagly911

carlinha said:


> Highness nude patent modeled... thoughts?


 As others have said I love the profile but the front shot, hmmm..I think its the platform peeking out that I'm not a fan of, but if you love them thats the important thing!  I don't think there is a CL out there that wouldn't look great on you carlinha!


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

I think I'd love the highness a lot more if they had texture, like in a skin or strassed. There is just so much plain surface area, if that makes sense


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I really like them!


----------



## amd_tan

LamborghiniGirl said:


> I think I'd love the highness a lot more if they had texture, like in a skin or strassed. There is just so much plain surface area, if that makes sense



I totally get you!! That is what I was thinking too..I agree with you it needs some texturing to balance out the chunky front.
But who knows, these might grow on me and I might cave and end up getting them in the end


----------



## chanel*liz

LamborghiniGirl said:


> I think I'd love the highness a lot more if they had texture, like in a skin or strassed. There is just so much plain surface area, if that makes sense



I know what you mean. They'd be out of this world strassed!!


----------



## jeshika

carlinha said:


> Highness nude patent modeled... thoughts?



i think they look great on you, *C*!


----------



## jeshika

Ok experts... I am obsessed with the Python Carnavale... I know that the US will be receiving them in the Bianca, Daff, Highness, Pigalle and HP. In London, they told me that they will get it also in VP, Lady Peep Sling and Piou Piou and Geneva has them in Lady Peep! Does anyone know which other boutiques has them in the Lady Peep? The Geneva boutique charges an arm and a leg for shipping...


----------



## carlinha

thanks everyone!  i am still undecided on this style...

i just went to try it on to see how it would look on the foot... if i were to get this, and that is a big if, i'd go for a more colorful shoe like the carnival python or something...




			
				Jönathan;20477484 said:
			
		

> carlinha, I think they look gorgeous on you!
> 
> I really love the peep toe! Are those 160mm just like the Daffodil?



yup jonathan it is 160mm also



Ayala said:


> I love them on you!
> 
> How do they compare comfort and walk-ability wise to the Lady Peep?
> 
> Maybe it's just me but I am in love with the profile, but there is something I do not 100% love from the front view.



oh i find them more comfy than the lady peep!  just like the daffodile, which i also find more comfy than the lady peep.



318Platinum said:


> I'm sorry, I just........ No, I'm not feeling them. To me, that platform is too high for a peep toe. It just looks really off to me. Did you get them?



nope, didn't get them



CRISPEDROSA said:


> I really love those on you, the first time I saw them I tought that they don't like to me, but on you they are lovely! Are you going to get them?



nope not sure if i like the style yet... but if i do it won't be in nude patent


----------



## jeshika

carlinha said:


> thanks everyone!  i am still undecided on this style...
> 
> i just went to try it on to see how it would look on the foot... if i were to get this, and that is a big if, i'd go for a more colorful shoe like the carnival python or something...



carnival python!!!!!


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

carlinha said:


> thanks everyone!  i am still undecided on this style...



Carla, do you have an idea about the colors and skins of the Highness for this season?


----------



## misskia

jeshika said:


> Ok experts... I am obsessed with the Python Carnavale... I know that the US will be receiving them in the Bianca, Daff, Highness, Pigalle and HP. In London, they told me that they will get it also in VP, Lady Peep Sling and Piou Piou and Geneva has them in Lady Peep! Does anyone know which other boutiques has them in the Lady Peep? The Geneva boutique charges an arm and a leg for shipping...



I was told that only Geneva will be carrying the lady peep


----------



## jeshika

misskia said:


> I was told that only Geneva will be carrying the lady peep



ARGH! Whyyyy??!?!?!!? 

thanks *misskia*!


----------



## Ayala

Asteroide 160 Cork/Blue up for pre-order on US E-Comm: http://us.christianlouboutin.com/asteroid-160mm-23368.html

As is the Leopard Pony Highness: http://us.christianlouboutin.com/highness-printed-pony-22387.html


----------



## misskia

jeshika said:


> ARGH! Whyyyy??!?!?!!?
> 
> thanks *misskia*!



No problem..I'm crying over here as well (hugs)


----------



## whimsic

They look gorgeous on you, but pale in comparison to you colourful ones. 




carlinha said:


> Highness nude patent modeled... thoughts?


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

jeshika said:


> ARGH! Whyyyy??!?!?!!?
> 
> thanks *misskia*!



I was told that Paris also carry them =)


----------



## UpgradeU

Ayala said:


> Asteroide 160 Cork/Blue up for pre-order on US E-Comm: http://us.christianlouboutin.com/asteroid-160mm-23368.html
> 
> As is the Leopard Pony Highness: http://us.christianlouboutin.com/highness-printed-pony-22387.html



I was set on the black Highness, but now I'm curious to see what these look like IRL.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Do I want a Highness or do I want a Daffodil? Decisions, decisions. I'm confused now!


----------



## heiress-ox

carlinha said:


> Highness nude patent modeled... thoughts?





318Platinum said:


> I'm sorry, I just........ No, I'm not feeling them. To me, that platform is too high for a peep toe. It just looks really off to me. Did you get them?



C, I think you can pull anything off to be honest and they do look great on you, but I have to agree with 318, I don't think I could wear them well b/c something to me about the front profile is off with the peep/platform, I do prefer the side-view.


----------



## chanel*liz

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> Do I want a Highness or do I want a Daffodil? Decisions, decisions. I'm confused now!


 daffodil!!


----------



## Dessye

Thanks for posting, *C*!!  I think they look great on you!  I don't mind the front profile at all --- I think it's cute!   My opinion is that the Highness is a bit more girly and playful than the Daff.


----------



## AEGIS

it doesn't do anything more special for me than a nude lady peep would



carlinha said:


> Highness nude patent modeled... thoughts?


----------



## jeshika

CRISPEDROSA said:


> I was told that Paris also carry them =)



gasp! there is hope! thanks *CRISPED*!


----------



## jenayb

I don't like the Highness at all.


----------



## LizzielovesCL

I think the highness are going on me!!


----------



## 318Platinum

Wow, you know, I actually like the Cork Asteroid on E-Comm. No Ma'am @ $1,600, but it's still nice nonetheless.


----------



## jenayb

318Platinum said:


> Wow, you know, I actually like the Cork Asteroid on E-Comm. No Ma'am @ $1,600, but it's still nice nonetheless.



Pfft. I'm already waitlisted.


----------



## myu3160

jenaywins said:


> i don't like the highness at all.



ita.


----------



## 318Platinum

jenaywins said:


> Pfft. I'm already waitlisted.





heiress-ox said:


> C, I think you can pull anything off to be honest and they do look great on you, but I have to agree with 318, I don't think I could wear them well b/c something to me about the front profile is off with the peep/platform, I do prefer the side-view.




*Jenay*, WHHHHHHY am I not surprised?? LOL, they are HOTT, IMO. I am going to skip this one. Still holding out for my "ONLY" CL purchase of the year (pictured as my Avatar). What do you think about the Python Daff? Will it be too much?

*Heiress*, *C* can and seem to always pull off ANY and ALL styles she puts on her feet, but for me, I just can't do this Highness. I agree with everything you said. The Daff is fab as is.


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

318Platinum said:


> *Jenay*, WHHHHHHY am I not surprised?? LOL, they are HOTT, IMO. I am going to skip this one. Still holding out for my "ONLY" CL purchase of the year (pictured as my Avatar). What do you think about the Python Daff? Will it be too much?
> 
> *Heiress*, *C* can and seem to always pull off ANY and ALL styles she puts on her feet, but for me, I just can't do this Highness. I agree with everything you said. The Daff is fab as is.



you are crazzzyyyy!! that python daff is not too much, it is the perfect amount of fabulous!!! i can't wait to see it on you  that shoe will be the ultimate CL, bar none


----------



## 318Platinum

LamborghiniGirl said:


> you are crazzzyyyy!! that python daff is not too much, it is the perfect amount of fabulous!!! i can't wait to see it on you  that shoe will be the ultimate CL, bar none



Awww, thanks, *LG*!!! Now, just waiting to get the call, and I hope I do . I feel the same way you do about this shoe!!! it's my UUHG!!!!!!


----------



## HermesLuv

carlinha said:
			
		

> Highness nude patent modeled... thoughts?



I thought I wasn't going to like them, but I LOVE them on you C! They look so much better on the foot!


----------



## chanel*liz

wow those blue and cork asteroids on e commerce are pretty..interesting. i really like them!


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

Dessye said:


> Thanks for posting, *C*!!  I think they look great on you!  I don't mind the front profile at all --- I think it's cute!   My opinion is that the Highness is a bit more girly and playful than the Daff.



I agree with you regarding the Highness.
I think they are more cute and girly.
The leopard Pony definitely will be mine.
Ohh, Highness in Medridian Blue Strass ( I am just dreaming )


----------



## Ayala

I know the answer is probably no, but does anyone have a picture of the Nude/Nude Asteroid?

I am between the nude and the black but need to see the nude to compare to the black to decide.

TIA!


----------



## GrRoxy

Ayala said:
			
		

> I know the answer is probably no, but does anyone have a picture of the Nude/Nude Asteroid?
> 
> I am between the nude and the black but need to see the nude to compare to the black to decide.
> 
> TIA!



 Imagine nude patent and nude suede i guess with gold tip... Gorgeous


----------



## Ayala

GrRoxy said:


> Imagine nude patent and nude suede i guess with gold tip... Gorgeous



My problem is I think my decision is going to come down to the color of the spikes and the strass, which is kinda up in the air because I could see both silver and gold spikes working, as well as a host of crystal colors.

I have the Magos in black, so I feel like the black Asteroid may be too similar, but at the same time I do not think I would want the nude if they have gold spikes.

It probably will come down to what waitlist actually calls me unfortunately.


----------



## Dessye

chanel*liz said:


> wow those blue and cork asteroids on e commerce are pretty..interesting. i really like them!


 
This is weird.  I can't find them on the site! Where are they?


----------



## misskia

Dessye said:


> This is weird.  I can't find them on the site! Where are they?



There's a link a few pages back. I was just able to look at them through the link. HTH!


----------



## anjali

318Platinum said:


> Awww, thanks, *LG*!!! Now, just waiting to get the call, and I hope I do . I feel the same way you do about this shoe!!! it's my UUHG!!!!!!


Hi I just wanted to let you know that the python daf will be coming to the LV boutique and if you want it they will send you a pre order form and you fill it out send it back and you are guaranteed the shoe!!!


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

I can't find them too, use the links ladies.
Maybe they posted them by mistake.


----------



## l.a_girl19

sofaa said:


> New color in Bianca 140.. I forget the color name, but I remember it was being discussed in another style.



Oooh! These are gorgeous! This is the fairy python right? I really like it in this color variation! I wonder if it will be available in different styles


----------



## l.a_girl19

carlinha said:


> Highness nude patent modeled... thoughts?



I really like the front view! They look beautiful on you *C!*


----------



## Dessye

Ayala said:


> Asteroide 160 Cork/Blue up for pre-order on US E-Comm: http://us.christianlouboutin.com/asteroid-160mm-23368.html
> 
> As is the Leopard Pony Highness: http://us.christianlouboutin.com/highness-printed-pony-22387.html


 
Oooo, thanks *Ayala*!!!  I really like the Asteroide Cork/Blue mirroire!  But I will never wear these anywhere sadly so they will just sit in my display cabinet.  I already have 3 'collector' items and will have 5 by the end of the season.  Ah well, can't have it all!


----------



## ChocoAvantGarde

Christian Louboutin
Maggie Glitter-Coated Metallic Snake-Print Leather Platform Pumps

Hey, SAKS describes these as 125mm-I know they're notorious for getting heels heights wrong-can anyone confirm that these aren't your typical 140mm maggies?

Thanks so much!

images.saksfifthavenue.com/images/products/04/525/4731/0452547310898/0452547310898R_300x400.jpg


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

ok, so which colors of the asteroid will have a mix of spikes and strass on the tips? the black with the gunmetal spikes doesn't seem to have strass mixed in? or are my eyes failing me...

also, what does everyone think about the daffodile with the ring strass? i wish they were doing them in something other than a neutral, since i think i have that colorway covered already. but besides the color-- doesn't it seem like all the crystals are bigger? like the crystal size isn't as varied as it is in the traditional strass styles?


----------



## indypup

ChocoAvantGarde said:
			
		

> Christian Louboutin
> Maggie Glitter-Coated Metallic Snake-Print Leather Platform Pumps
> 
> Hey, SAKS describes these as 125mm-I know they're notorious for getting heels heights wrong-can anyone confirm that these aren't your typical 140mm maggies?
> 
> Thanks so much!
> 
> images.saksfifthavenue.com/images/products/04/525/4731/0452547310898/0452547310898R_300x400.jpg



They will be 140mm... Saks is notorious for not listing proper heel heights!


----------



## RedBottomLover

indypup said:


> They will be 140mm... Saks is notorious for not listing proper heel heights!





ChocoAvantGarde said:


> Christian Louboutin
> Maggie Glitter-Coated Metallic Snake-Print Leather Platform Pumps
> 
> Hey, SAKS describes these as 125mm-I know they're notorious for getting heels heights wrong-can anyone confirm that these aren't your typical 140mm maggies?
> 
> Thanks so much!
> 
> images.saksfifthavenue.com/images/products/04/525/4731/0452547310898/0452547310898R_300x400.jpg



Oops totally misread it! Ignore. Sorry.


----------



## AEGIS

i don't think the maggie comes in 120 so it must be 140

...the astroid is interesting however...don't know if im sold on it


----------



## RedBottomLover

AEGIS said:


> i don't think the maggie comes in 120 so it must be 140
> 
> ...the astroid is interesting however...don't know if im sold on it


Oops. Misread.


----------



## Dessye

LamborghiniGirl said:


> ok, so which colors of the asteroid will have a mix of spikes and strass on the tips? the black with the gunmetal spikes doesn't seem to have strass mixed in? or are my eyes failing me...
> 
> also, what does everyone think about the daffodile with the ring strass? i wish they were doing them in something other than a neutral, since i think i have that colorway covered already. but besides the color-- doesn't it seem like all the crystals are bigger? like the crystal size isn't as varied as it is in the traditional strass styles?


 
Is there are picture of the ring strass Daff anywhere?  I'd love to see it!  It's not the one in the Reference Thread is it?


----------



## DemoiselleD

Hi y'all..

Heads up on some some styles..

the Zurich store will be carrying the Very Mix in all black (heel, strass & spikes) , Geneva will have the silver version
Geneva will carry the Highness in Carnival + the lady peep (nearly sold out already)
They will also carry a bootie version of the Highness called Stitch Me in nude & black suede


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

Dessye said:


> Is there are picture of the ring strass Daff anywhere?  I'd love to see it!  It's not the one in the Reference Thread is it?



yup that is the one in the reference thread! i saw that photo a couple months ago, and when i was told at the time the ring strass was only coming in that gold color, i stopped pursuing it, since my lady peep peach strass is just too similar to it.

don't all the crystals look less varied in size? and all larger?


----------



## 318Platinum

anjali said:


> Hi I just wanted to let you know that the python daf will be coming to the LV boutique and if you want it they will send you a pre order form and you fill it out send it back and you are guaranteed the shoe!!!



AWWWW, thank you so much, *Anjali* for the info!!! I early do appreciate it, but the ONLY boutique that will have that style in my is IS Madison! I really wish I had other options, but I am only limited to one, so thats why I am seriously hoping and stressing over this shoe, especially since I missed out last year on it!! Thanks again, Hunni ! 

BTW, I AM LOVING YOUR CELINE TOTE!!! FABULOUS!!


----------



## 318Platinum

DemoiselleD said:


> Hi y'all..
> 
> Heads up on some some styles..
> 
> the Zurich store will be carrying the Very Mix in all black (heel, strass & spikes) , Geneva will have the silver version
> Geneva will carry the Highness in Carnival + the lady peep (nearly sold out already)
> They will also carry a bootie version of the Highness called Stitch Me in nude & black suede



YES, the Stitch Me was the ONE shoe that I was looking to getting this season when I saw it on the runway, but they can keep it for the price! No way, NO how!!
  Thanks for the delicious intel, *Demoiselle*!


----------



## anjali

318Platinum said:


> AWWWW, thank you so much, *Anjali* for the info!!! I early do appreciate it, but the ONLY boutique that will have that style in my is IS Madison! I really wish I had other options, but I am only limited to one, so thats why I am seriously hoping and stressing over this shoe, especially since I missed out last year on it!! Thanks again, Hunni !
> 
> BTW, I AM LOVING YOUR CELINE TOTE!!! FABULOUS!!



Awwwww well then i really hope you get it!!! I have mine preordered with the LV boutique.  BTW I know that this seasons will be opacco which means "not shiny" so im kind of worried as to how different it will look from last years.  Where did you get that pic and are there anymore pics i can see?  Oh and thanks on the celine!  I just got it 2 days ago and cant stop staring at it!!!


----------



## anjali

318Platinum said:


> YES, the Stitch Me was the ONE shoe that I was looking to getting this season when I saw it on the runway, but they can keep it for the price! No way, NO how!!
> Thanks for the delicious intel, *Demoiselle*!



Can i see a pic of the highness bootie somewhere?!!!


----------



## 318Platinum

anjali said:


> Awwwww well then i really hope you get it!!! I have mine preordered with the LV boutique.  BTW I know that this seasons will be opacco which means "not shiny" so im kind of worried as to how different it will look from last years.  Where did you get that pic and are there anymore pics i can see?  Oh and thanks on the celine!  I just got it 2 days ago and cant stop staring at it!!!



Me too!! I have been driving myself ragged around here because this will be my LAST CL purchase for a year!! This is the ONLY SHOE I AM CONCERNED ABOUT GETTING!! I think that the Opaco is actually great! I love the Matte python, so this SHOULD be perfection!! I like shiny too, but I think this all be heavenly. Im sorry, but I don't have permission to post the pic on a thread. CONGRATS AGAIN on that beautiful Celine!! I have my eye on one that I would LOVE to pieces, but I just can't do it right now. Have to hope our paths cross at a later date.


----------



## 318Platinum

anjali said:


> Can i see a pic of the highness bootie somewhere?!!!



Here you go, Hunni. *Post #640*

http://forum.purseblog.com/christian-louboutin/cat-walk-this-way-cls-on-the-runway-426806-43.html


----------



## anjali

318Platinum said:


> Here you go, Hunni. *Post #640*
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/christian-louboutin/cat-walk-this-way-cls-on-the-runway-426806-43.html



thanks! didnt even know about this thread!


----------



## 318Platinum

anjali said:


> thanks! didnt even know about this thread!



LOL, I don't even remember how I came across it.


----------



## Ayala

Dessye said:


> Oooo, thanks *Ayala*!!!  I really like the Asteroide Cork/Blue mirroire!  But I will never wear these anywhere sadly so they will just sit in my display cabinet.  I already have 3 'collector' items and will have 5 by the end of the season.  Ah well, can't have it all!



Anytime 



LamborghiniGirl said:


> ok, so which colors of the asteroid will have a mix of spikes and strass on the tips? the black with the gunmetal spikes doesn't seem to have strass mixed in? or are my eyes failing me...
> 
> also, what does everyone think about the daffodile with the ring strass? i wish they were doing them in something other than a neutral, since i think i have that colorway covered already. but besides the color-- doesn't it seem like all the crystals are bigger? like the crystal size isn't as varied as it is in the traditional strass styles?



I think all of the Asteroid styles have strass mixed in. The black/black Asteroids have gunmetal spikes and black crystals. I agree that they are much more noticeable on the turquoise version which is also a reason behind me dying to see the nude combination.


----------



## jenayb

318Platinum said:


> *Jenay*, WHHHHHHY am I not surprised?? LOL, they are HOTT, IMO. I am going to skip this one. Still holding out for my "ONLY" CL purchase of the year (pictured as my Avatar). What do you think about the Python Daff? Will it be too much?
> 
> *Heiress*, *C* can and seem to always pull off ANY and ALL styles she puts on her feet, but for me, I just can't do this Highness. I agree with everything you said. The Daff is fab as is.


 
I don't think it will be too much. I think it's right up your alley and will look fab.


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

Ayala said:


> I think all of the Asteroid styles have strass mixed in. The black/black Asteroids have gunmetal spikes and black crystals. I agree that they are much more noticeable on the turquoise version which is also a reason behind me dying to see the nude combination.



Thanks for clarifying! If the tip of the nude ones is gold spikes and gold crystals... that would definitely push me over the edge.


----------



## Dessye

LamborghiniGirl said:


> Thanks for clarifying! If the tip of the nude ones is gold spikes and gold crystals... that would definitely push me over the edge.


 
I imagine this is what they will use.  Don't know if the strass will be arum, dorado or light peach?  A slight contrast strass color like silk would be great!!  Hmmm, in that case I'll have to buy a pair too!!


----------



## Ayala

LamborghiniGirl said:


> Thanks for clarifying! If the tip of the nude ones is gold spikes and gold crystals... that would definitely push me over the edge.





Dessye said:


> I imagine this is what they will use.  Don't know if the strass will be arum, dorado or light peach?  A slight contrast strass color like silk would be great!!  Hmmm, in that case I'll have to buy a pair too!!



I just hate gold spikes so much that I think it would make me go back to getting the black ones. I was hoping more along the lines of the Crystal AB. Anything AB really.


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

Ayala said:


> I just hate gold spikes so much that I think it would make me go back to getting the black ones. I was hoping more along the lines of the Crystal AB. Anything AB really.



so in your ideal world, what color metal would the spikes be? mixed with AB crystals? i think the gunmetal spikes would look kind of harsh against the nude, no? lol but who knows i may like them anyway. i hope we can see a photo soon!!


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

Dessye said:


> I imagine this is what they will use.  Don't know if the strass will be arum, dorado or light peach?  A slight contrast strass color like silk would be great!!  Hmmm, in that case I'll have to buy a pair too!!



you know what would look really cool, would be the nude, with gold spikes, and then intermingled of a vibrant color crystal! like turquoise or hot pink strass. that'd be hot  like i just said i am dying to see what it looks like!!


----------



## GrRoxy

LamborghiniGirl said:
			
		

> you know what would look really cool, would be the nude, with gold spikes, and then intermingled of a vibrant color crystal! like turquoise or hot pink strass. that'd be hot  like i just said i am dying to see what it looks like!!



Im dying to see my babies... I think gold ones fit best from these 3 colours so Im imagining them like this!


----------



## Ayala

LamborghiniGirl said:
			
		

> so in your ideal world, what color metal would the spikes be? mixed with AB crystals? i think the gunmetal spikes would look kind of harsh against the nude, no? lol but who knows i may like them anyway. i hope we can see a photo soon!!



Maybe I'm old-fashioned, but I like the normal silver spikes for the nude (similar to the silver chain toe cap for the nude Maggie) with the AB Crystals.


----------



## Dessye

Ayala said:


> I just hate gold spikes so much that I think it would make me go back to getting the black ones. I was hoping more along the lines of the Crystal AB. Anything AB really.


 
Hey you may be right!  If it's silver spikes then crystal AB would be stunning too!


----------



## aoqtpi

I think I love the silver/silver spike Altis


----------



## Dessye

aoqtpi said:


> I think I love the silver/silver spike Altis


 
They are certainly gorgy!!   Would be another collector item for me because I'd be too paranoid to ruin the specchio


----------



## Dessye

LamborghiniGirl said:


> you know what would look really cool, would be the nude, with gold spikes, and then intermingled of a vibrant color crystal! like turquoise or hot pink strass. that'd be hot  like i just said i am dying to see what it looks like!!


 
Gosh I'm totally not into the Asteroide but I'm dreaming up all these fantastic combos!  The zebra/pink mirroire with silver spikes and pink strass!  I would literally DIE!  Too bad we can't special order this style


----------



## chanel*liz

aoqtpi said:


> I think I love the silver/silver spike Altis


 
They are AMAZING!!


----------



## Dessye

*regeens*, *YOU RULE*!!! 

Thanks for posting the pics!!!!!


----------



## regeens

Pleasure *Dessye*. Let me know if you need better photos of particular pages and I"ll take close-up shots. 

These photos are from the CL 20th Anniv Press Preview Book. Figured some of you ladies may not have seen the book from the boutiques. There are several more pages of bags and men's shoes which I haven't posted. But happy to do it if anyone wants to see.


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

thanks for posting those!! what is on the 'trash makeup'? like actual makeup inspired things? i can't see close enough to tell.

but seriously... that Asteroid handbag clutch?! Something about that seems more dangerous than the shoes. It is like the spikes are hidden, and you could just jab someone in the side with it! lol i got a flash-back to the scene in Grease where they are racing the cars, and John Travolta's nemesis sends razor spikes out the side of his car LOL.


----------



## Dessye

^^^ Could you take close up pics of the "ring" strass Pigalle and Daff?   I'm not sure about this ring thing... I don't see it   It looks like a regular crystal effect (not sure what color) against a gold background where a lot of the gold shows through??? Hmm.


----------



## Dessye

LamborghiniGirl said:


> thanks for posting those!! what is on the 'trash makeup'? like actual makeup inspired things? i can't see close enough to tell.
> 
> but seriously... that Asteroid handbag clutch?! Something about that seems more dangerous than the shoes. It is like the spikes are hidden, and you could just jab someone in the side with it! lol i got a flash-back to the scene in Grease where they are racing the cars, and John Travolta's nemesis sends razor spikes out the side of his car LOL.



I love the clutch hahaha!!!  Will keep me safe


----------



## regeens

^Will do and post at the Ref library.


----------



## Dessye

regeens said:


> ^Will do and post at the Ref library.


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

Dessye said:


> I love the clutch hahaha!!!  Will keep me safe



lol it is definitely fierce, but can you imagine being in a crowd and some chick bumps up against you with it? eek!  like i said, it'll be like the Grease drag racing scene lol.


----------



## Dessye

LamborghiniGirl said:


> lol it is definitely fierce, but can you imagine being in a crowd and some chick bumps up against you with it? eek!  like i said, it'll be like the Grease drag racing scene lol.



Anyone walking into a bar with that clutch....it would be like the parting of the Red Sea


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

Dessye said:


> Anyone walking into a bar with that clutch....it would be like the parting of the Red Sea



haha so wrong and so true!!! also i was so disappointed when that page of the look book didn't show the nude version....


----------



## Dessye

LamborghiniGirl said:


> haha so wrong and so true!!! also i was so disappointed when that page of the look book didn't show the nude version....



Yeah! Me too!


----------



## regeens

Dessye said:


> ^^^ Could you take close up pics of the "ring" strass Pigalle and Daff?   I'm not sure about this ring thing... I don't see it   It looks like a regular crystal effect (not sure what color) against a gold background where a lot of the gold shows through??? Hmm.



Here you go *Dessye*. Posting here instead. Will post the other photos requested here too.


----------



## regeens

Here are the other photos:






IRL, it spells SEEX: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Amazing IRL: Metal Nodo


----------



## regeens

And the Pigalle Patent Pollock 100mm, no two pairs are the same


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

regeens said:


> Here are the other photos:
> 
> Amazing IRL: Metal Nodo



*Ladies, anyone knows if any Boutique or department store have ordered the Metal Nodo in 100 mm .
TIA^*


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

regeens said:


> Here are the other photos:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IRL, it spells SEEX:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amazing IRL: Metal Nodo




Those are really lovely!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

Oooh ladies...

see!!! .....

cdn.trendhunterstatic.com/phpthumbnails/127/127945/127945_1_600.jpeg

cdn.trendhunterstatic.com/phpthumbnails/132/132439/132439_3_600.jpeg

I don't know style name... but I love those sneakers!! Anybody know where I can get those?? or price?


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

Sorry, I can't put the pic, just the links...


----------



## heychar

Hi ladies,

I'm taking a trip to London around Christmas! Would the LP gold spikes be available then in the U.K?


----------



## aoqtpi

regeens said:


> And the Pigalle Patent Pollock 100mm, no two pairs are the same



Thanks for posting these - I couldn't do the 120s. Now all I have to do is track these down


----------



## anjali

Did anyone hear that the metal nodo would be coming in a lady peep sling style?


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

anjali said:


> Did anyone hear that the metal nodo would be coming in a lady peep sling style?


 
It is. NM I believe.


----------



## anjali

nakedmosher2of3 said:
			
		

> It is. NM I believe.



Thanks!


----------



## AEGIS

regeens said:


> And the Pigalle Patent Pollock 100mm, *no two pairs are the same*





wow--i didn't know that. you guys know more than ecomm. they told me they didn't get 100mm


----------



## Ayala

Paranoid question of the day: I emailed JJR to waitlist for the nude asteroid and by some dumb luck I actually got a response: "We do not receive yet the Asteroid but I&#8217;ll put your name on our waiting list and let you know the day we&#8217;ll get them !" 

I know some boutiques say this, but then do not go through the waitlist when the shoes come in, should I be worried or is there something else I can do to make sure they call me?

Also, do the French boutiques tend to get the styles first (before the rest of the world)?


----------



## GrRoxy

Ayala said:
			
		

> Paranoid question of the day: I emailed JJR to waitlist for the nude asteroid and by some dumb luck I actually got a response: "We do not receive yet the Asteroid but I&rsquo;ll put your name on our waiting list and let you know the day we&rsquo;ll get them !"
> 
> I know some boutiques say this, but then do not go through the waitlist when the shoes come in, should I be worried or is there something else I can do to make sure they call me?



 My DBF called JJR  today and SA which i completely dont remind seemed not to be so sure if she is even alive... But she said that they will get new shoes in 2012 january. I personally can go there or call every week, just to be sure... E mail them again in some time or call.


----------



## jeshika

AEGIS said:


> wow--i didn't know that. you guys know more than ecomm. they told me they didn't get 100mm



i don't think the US got the 100mm, maybe? I got mine in Paris. We don't get alot of styles unfortunately.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

jeshika said:


> i don't think the US got the 100mm, maybe? I got mine in Paris. We don't get alot of styles unfortunately.


 
Ecommerce received the 120mm


----------



## 318Platinum

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Ecommerce received the 120mm



Have people started receiving the Pollock from E-Comm now?


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^ I can't say. I'm not on the waitlist for that shoe.


----------



## 318Platinum

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> ^^ I can't say. I'm not on the waitlist for that shoe.



Oh, okay. Thanks, Naked. I am thinking that even if I do get the call, i'm not going to get it, even though I really like it.


----------



## anniethecat

Lots of new added for pre-order on Saks website.


----------



## 318Platinum

anniethecat said:


> Lots of new added for pre-order on Saks website.



Oddly, kinda in loe with the Glitter Daf Sling, and the Mademoi Python Pumps!


----------



## anniethecat

318Platinum said:


> Oddly, kinda in loe with the Glitter Daf Sling, and the Mademoi Python Pumps!


 
They have the Daf sling in 42


----------



## 318Platinum

anniethecat said:


> They have the Daf sling in 42



I kNOW!!! Don't tempt me!!! I need to be good in case I get this call for my shoe. If I don't get it, I will be HIGHLY ****ED because I am missing out on so much!! :no-good: Limiting myself to one pair this year.


----------



## Nolia

I don't think I like anything enough this season to make a purchase.  Good for my wallet I guess and room to go backwards~


----------



## myu3160

The daf sling is so pretty.. I feel like I'd fall on my face though..  :shame:


----------



## PetitColibri

Nolia said:


> I don't think I like anything enough this season to make a purchase.  Good for my wallet I guess and room to go backwards~



maybe you will change your mind when you will see amazing mod pics on TPF
it happens to me all the time


----------



## myu3160

Nolia said:


> I don't think I like anything enough this season to make a purchase.  Good for my wallet I guess and room to go backwards~



I know what you mean, I like a lot of the styles that are out but I don't see anything I *love*. To me I need to love it enough to actually go through with a purchase.


----------



## aoqtpi

Une Plume wedges have arrived at e-Commerce! I was waitlisted for them, but don't have the cash now


----------



## carlinha

AEGIS said:


> wow--i didn't know that. you guys know more than ecomm. they told me they didn't get 100mm





jeshika said:


> i don't think the US got the 100mm, maybe? I got mine in Paris. We don't get alot of styles unfortunately.



the pigalle patent pollock 100 only went to europe and australia, not the US boutiques... i don't know if any of the dept. stores will be getting them though.



318Platinum said:


> Have people started receiving the Pollock from E-Comm now?



yes i got the call the shipment (pigalle 120 patent pollock) just arrived today, but it probably won't ship out till tomorrow at the earliest


----------



## 318Platinum

carlinha said:


> the pigalle patent pollock 100 only went to europe and australia, not the US boutiques... i don't know if any of the dept. stores will be getting them though.
> 
> 
> 
> yes i got the call the shipment (pigalle 120 patent pollock) just arrived today, but it probably won't ship out till tomorrow at the earliest



WOW, so that is ANOTHER one that I didn't get the call for.  I am more than sure that my chances of getting my Daff is NON EXISTENT! Getting really discouraged this season about these shoes. Did you get them, Carlinha? I know they would look KILLER on you!


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

318Platinum said:


> WOW, so that is ANOTHER one that I didn't get the call for.  I am more than sure that my chances of getting my Daff is NON EXISTENT! Getting really discouraged this season about these shoes. Did you get them, Carlinha? I know they would look KILLER on you!



have you given them your payment info? they are much more likely to call the people who they can do a charge-send for first. don't get too discouraged, keep fighting for them!!


----------



## 318Platinum

LamborghiniGirl said:


> have you given them your payment info? they are much more likely to call the people who they can do a charge-send for first. don't get too discouraged, keep fighting for them!!



LOL, I have, but I am sure that if anyone is on the list before me, they have filled that out as well. I really hope that this works out in my favor, because I never did a CA before, but I know that I DEFINITELY want this shoe!! I know you all are tired of me talking about this, but it is the ONLY thing on my mind right now!!!  Is there another step that I can take, or is the CA pretty much it?


----------



## anniethecat

Lady Max in silver on NM website for pre-order.


----------



## 318Platinum

anniethecat said:


> Lady Max in silver on NM website for pre-order.



That price is Ridic!! It is very sexy, though!


----------



## laleeza

carlinha said:


> the pigalle patent pollock 100 only went to europe and australia, not the US boutiques... i don't know if any of the dept. stores will be getting them though.
> 
> 
> 
> yes i got the call the shipment (pigalle 120 patent pollock) just arrived today, but it probably won't ship out till tomorrow at the earliest



Wow what is wrong with the SAs here?! Madison told me they're getting the 100 (must've meant the 120). And horatio told me the metal nodo isn't even being made in 100.  Are they maybe wrong about that too?


----------



## anniethecat

318Platinum said:


> That price is Ridic!! It is very sexy, though!


 
Really really sexy, but for $1495


----------



## carlinha

318Platinum said:


> WOW, so that is ANOTHER one that I didn't get the call for.  I am more than sure that my chances of getting my Daff is NON EXISTENT! Getting really discouraged this season about these shoes. Did you get them, Carlinha? I know they would look KILLER on you!



don't be discouraged *318P*!  i think the shipment was literally just arriving today, so i don't think they have even unpacked them or whatever... sometimes also not all the sizes arrive in one shipment, so some may get notified earlier than others.  don't despair!

i'm a bit undecided on the patent pollock actually... in some pics they look more pastely (which i don't like), and in some pics they look more vibrant (which i like)... so i am just so confused   my SA says it is luck of the draw which colors are on the particular pair you get... 

what are your thoughts on it?



laleeza said:


> Wow what is wrong with the SAs here?! Madison told me they're getting the 100 (must've meant the 120). And horatio told me the metal nodo isn't even being made in 100.  Are they maybe wrong about that too?



madison is getting 100?!  now i'm not sure who is confused and who's telling the truth! 

as for the metal nodo, it's true it is only coming in pigalle 120, lady peep sling, and a flat


----------



## laleeza

carlinha said:


> don't be discouraged *318P*!  i think the shipment was literally just arriving today, so i don't think they have even unpacked them or whatever... sometimes also not all the sizes arrive in one shipment, so some may get notified earlier than others.  don't despair!
> 
> i'm a bit undecided on the patent pollock actually... in some pics they look more pastely (which i don't like), and in some pics they look more vibrant (which i like)... so i am just so confused   my SA says it is luck of the draw which colors are on the particular pair you get...
> 
> what are your thoughts on it?
> 
> 
> 
> madison is getting 100?!  now i'm not sure who is confused and who's telling the truth!
> 
> as for the metal nodo, it's true it is only coming in pigalle 120, lady peep sling, and a flat



Well I sent them another email to clarify on the Pollocks and haven't heard back, so I'm thinking they were mistaken


----------



## RedBottomLover

carlinha said:


> don't be discouraged *318P*!  i think the shipment was literally just arriving today, so i don't think they have even unpacked them or whatever... sometimes also not all the sizes arrive in one shipment, so some may get notified earlier than others.  don't despair!
> 
> *i'm a bit undecided on the patent pollock actually... in some pics they look more pastely (which i don't like), and in some pics they look more vibrant (which i like)... so i am just so confused*   my SA says it is luck of the draw which colors are on the particular pair you get...
> 
> what are your thoughts on it?
> 
> 
> 
> madison is getting 100?!  now i'm not sure who is confused and who's telling the truth!
> 
> as for the metal nodo, it's true it is only coming in pigalle 120, lady peep sling, and a flat



I'm in the same boat as you, C.


----------



## carlinha

RedBottomLover said:


> I'm in the same boat as you, C.



oh i'm so glad i'm not the only one!  what are you going to do *redbottom*?  are you going to get a pair and see how it looks?


----------



## 318Platinum

carlinha said:


> don't be discouraged *318P*!  i think the shipment was literally just arriving today, so i don't think they have even unpacked them or whatever... sometimes also not all the sizes arrive in one shipment, so some may get notified earlier than others.  don't despair!
> 
> i'm a bit undecided on the patent pollock actually... in some pics they look more pastely (which i don't like), and in some pics they look more vibrant (which i like)... so i am just so confused   my SA says it is luck of the draw which colors are on the particular pair you get...
> 
> what are your thoughts on it?
> 
> 
> 
> madison is getting 100?!  now i'm not sure who is confused and who's telling the truth!
> 
> as for the metal nodo, it's true it is only coming in pigalle 120, lady peep sling, and a flat





anniethecat said:


> Really really sexy, but for $1495




Yeah @ *Annie*! Am I paying $1,200 for Studs and Sparkles? lol *Carlinha*, I have noticed the same thing when I saw a few people that got their Pollock 100. Some are Bold, some are Pastel, and some don't have enough color to them! It's too risky for me, seeing that they may only have one of my size anyways. I love it, don't get me wrong, but i'm not gonna play Luck Of The Draw with my money, I don't care who or what it is!! Granted i'm doing the same with this Daff, because no two pythons are the same, but it's totally different. Skins are unique and special, but Colored patent leather? I don't get why some are light, and some are dark. That's the crazy part to me. I spoke to E-Comm and they told me that the shoes are getting ready for shipment from Paris, and that it should be here in a week. I'm going to pass, even if I do get the call. I have to stay on track for once.


----------



## DollyAntics

318Platinum said:
			
		

> Yeah @ Annie! Am I paying $1,200 for Studs and Sparkles? lol Carlinha, I have noticed the same thing when I saw a few people that got their Pollock 100. Some are Bold, some are Pastel, and some don't have enough color to them! It's too risky for me, seeing that they may only have one of my size anyways. I love it, don't get me wrong, but i'm not gonna play Luck Of The Draw with my money, I don't care who or what it is!! Granted i'm doing the same with this Daff, because no two pythons are the same, but it's totally different. Skins are unique and special, but Colored patent leather? I don't get why some are light, and some are dark. That's the crazy part to me. I spoke to E-Comm and they told me that the shoes are getting ready for shipment from Paris, and that it should be here in a week. I'm going to pass, even if I do get the call. I have to stay on track for once.



Which dafs are you waiting on? The ones in your avi? I'm waiting for the matte black python, haven't even seen a picture yet but I'm sure they will be gorgy!


----------



## RedBottomLover

carlinha said:


> oh i'm so glad i'm not the only one!  what are you going to do *redbottom*?  are you going to get a pair and see how it looks?



I think so. And if I don't like it I suppose I'll send it back. What about you?


----------



## 318Platinum

DollyAntics said:


> Which dafs are you waiting on? The ones in your avi? I'm waiting for the matte black python, haven't even seen a picture yet but I'm sure they will be gorgy!



Yes, Dolly. The ones in my avi (Roccia Opaco)!!!  I didn't know about Black Matte. I really do not need ANOTHER black shoe, so it's good that I didn't know about it!! lol I wish I could see a pic of the Black Matte too!! SOunds Delicious!


----------



## FlipDiver

RedBottomLover said:


> I think so. And if I don't like it I suppose I'll send it back. What about you?



Do it, R! And I'll get a pair of Asteroids, then we can frolic through Tysons together


----------



## beagly911

RedBottomLover said:


> I think so. And if I don't like it I suppose I'll send it back. What about you?


 
DO it DO it DO it!!!



FlipDiver said:


> Do it, R! And I'll get a pair of Asteroids, then we can frolic through Tysons together


Ok I may not have a new season purchase but I want to frolic through Tysons with you guys!!


----------



## RedBottomLover

FlipDiver said:


> Do it, R! And I'll get a pair of Asteroids, then we can frolic through Tysons together



*C*, that's enough convincing for me!! 



beagly911 said:


> DO it DO it DO it!!!
> 
> 
> Ok I may not have a new season purchase but I want to frolic through Tysons with you guys!!



You're more than welcome to join!


----------



## chanel*liz

so.. has anyone pre ordered the asteroid or gold maggie ??


----------



## jenayb

chanel*liz said:


> so.. has anyone pre ordered the asteroid or gold maggie ??





My SA has the black and nude Asteroid coming for me.


----------



## chanel*liz

jenaywins said:


> My SA has the black and nude Asteroid coming for me.



 im thinking about the blue one..  can't wait to see your mod pics, you gorgeous CL goddess!!


----------



## Dessye

jenaywins said:


> My SA has the black and nude Asteroid coming for me.



  I can't wait to see them!!!


----------



## jenayb

chanel*liz said:


> im thinking about the blue one..  can't wait to see your mod pics, you gorgeous CL goddess!!



  You are too sweet babe! Get the blue, seriously. You will rock the heck out of em. You know it, I know it, WE know it.  



Dessye said:


> I can't wait to see them!!!



LOL me too baby girl!


----------



## chanel*liz

i got an email from the e commerce site today that my pigalle pollock is avail now! woohoo!!


----------



## jenayb

chanel*liz said:


> i got an email from the e commerce site today that my pigalle pollock is avail now! woohoo!!



Do it! My big sis got them and seriously they are fabulous. I hated them before I saw her pics.


----------



## chanel*liz

jenaywins said:


> Do it! My big sis got them and seriously they are fabulous. I hated them before I saw her pics.



it will be my first pair of pigalles but i think they are gorgy!!


----------



## chanel*liz

jenaywins said:


> You are too sweet babe! Get the blue, seriously. You will rock the heck out of em. You know it, I know it, WE know it.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL me too baby girl!



thanks babe!!   i am trying to get on the waiting list for the e commerce site but it  keeps going down. do you know where else they will be avail in that  color combo??


----------



## jenayb

chanel*liz said:


> it will be my first pair of pigalles but i think they are gorgy!!



I think they will look fabulous on you, honestly. And keep in mind every pair is different... So that makes them super special. Love em.


----------



## jenayb

chanel*liz said:


> thanks babe!!   i am trying to get on the waiting list for the e commerce site but it  keeps going down. do you know where else they will be avail in that  color combo??



Did you try emailing CS or Amy directly to ask about the waiting list? I've honesty only seen the blue/cork on eComm.


----------



## chanel*liz

jenaywins said:


> Did you try emailing CS or Amy directly to ask about the waiting list? I've honesty only seen the blue/cork on eComm.


 
Will do.. Thanks lover!!!!


----------



## amusedcleo

318Platinum said:


> Have people started receiving the Pollock from E-Comm now?


 
I received the email just now stating they were received and if I still wanted them to respond within 24 hours.


----------



## Ayala

chanel*liz said:
			
		

> so.. has anyone pre ordered the asteroid or gold maggie ??



I wait listed for the nude and black asteroids, but I doubt they will call me. I'm trying to get them as graduation shoes.


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

goodness i am so torn! do you ladies thing i should go for the gold maggie (i love the sparkle and shine) or the nude asteroid? if i knew the color of the spikes and the color of the crystals intermixed that would help along the decision. *jenaywins*, do you have any intel on the details of the nude asteroid?

and then i still have that gold lady clou in my mind too, with the bow on the front like the nodo pigalle shoe. 

my head is spinning with all the styles i want


----------



## Ayala

LamborghiniGirl said:
			
		

> goodness i am so torn! do you ladies thing i should go for the gold maggie (i love the sparkle and shine) or the nude asteroid? if i knew the color of the spikes and the color of the crystals intermixed that would help along the decision. jenaywins, do you have any intel on the details of the nude asteroid?
> 
> and then i still have that gold lady clou in my mind too, with the bow on the front like the nodo pigalle shoe.
> 
> my head is spinning with all the styles i want



I know I'm not Jenay, but the nude Asteroid is silver spikes and clear crystals. HTH


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

Ayala said:


> I know I'm not Jenay, but the nude Asteroid is silver spikes and clear crystals. HTH



thanks for your intel! it definitely helped, they sound lovely. but now i can't eliminate them from my wish list


----------



## AEGIS

LamborghiniGirl said:


> goodness i am so torn! do you ladies thing i should go for the gold maggie (i love the sparkle and shine) or the nude asteroid? if i knew the color of the spikes and the color of the crystals intermixed that would help along the decision. *jenaywins*, do you have any intel on the details of the nude asteroid?
> 
> and then i still have that gold lady clou in my mind too, with the bow on the front like the nodo pigalle shoe.
> 
> my head is spinning with all the styles i want




Astroid. the gold maggies look.....not cute....


----------



## chanel*liz

LamborghiniGirl said:
			
		

> goodness i am so torn! do you ladies thing i should go for the gold maggie (i love the sparkle and shine) or the nude asteroid? if i knew the color of the spikes and the color of the crystals intermixed that would help along the decision. jenaywins, do you have any intel on the details of the nude asteroid?
> 
> and then i still have that gold lady clou in my mind too, with the bow on the front like the nodo pigalle shoe.
> 
> my head is spinning with all the styles i want



Omg where is the gold lady clou?!!!!


----------



## Dessye

chanel*liz said:


> Omg where is the gold lady clou?!!!!



Nordstroms.


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

AEGIS said:


> Astroid. the gold maggies look.....not cute....



thanks for the opinion!!! i wish i could see both on someone.

the part of the gold maggies i love so much is the back, the shiny skin part. and i still love the shiny grate part on the front. the glitter and the obvious stitching is what has me on the fence. that's why i am thinking about the lady clous... which have that same shiny gold skin!


----------



## jenayb

LamborghiniGirl said:


> goodness i am so torn! do you ladies thing i should go for the gold maggie (i love the sparkle and shine) or the nude asteroid? if i knew the color of the spikes and the color of the crystals intermixed that would help along the decision. *jenaywins*, do you have any intel on the details of the nude asteroid?
> 
> and then i still have that gold lady clou in my mind too, with the bow on the front like the nodo pigalle shoe.
> 
> my head is spinning with all the styles i want



I'll be honest with you babe... I have not seen the nude Asteroid... BUT!!! ... When my SA said she was expecting it, how could I resist, even sight unseen!?  

Honestly if *Alaya* says it has silver spikes/strass, I believe her. She is definitely one of the most knowledgable members on the forum.


----------



## AEGIS

LamborghiniGirl said:


> thanks for the opinion!!! i wish i could see both on someone.
> 
> the part of the gold maggies i love so much is the back, the shiny skin part. and i still love the shiny grate part on the front. the glitter and the obvious stitching is what has me on the fence. that's why i am thinking about the lady clous... which have that same shiny gold skin!




IA.  the gold skin is beautiful.  the glitter cheapens it imo.  i truly wish he had done another exotic skin at the toe


----------



## 318Platinum

amusedcleo said:


> I received the email just now stating they were received and if I still wanted them to respond within 24 hours.



Thats great!! ARe you going to get them? I see them as your avatar, so I am assuming yes???


----------



## chanel*liz

Dessye said:


> Nordstroms.



Is there a pic???


----------



## chanel*liz

LamborghiniGirl said:


> goodness i am so torn! do you ladies thing i should go for the gold maggie (i love the sparkle and shine) or the nude asteroid? if i knew the color of the spikes and the color of the crystals intermixed that would help along the decision. *jenaywins*, do you have any intel on the details of the nude asteroid?
> 
> and then i still have that gold lady clou in my mind too, with the bow on the front like the nodo pigalle shoe.
> 
> my head is spinning with all the styles i want



Same dilemma here!! I think I'm falling for the blue and cork asteroid.. But then I heard of this gold lady clou  which has been my UHG!!! Where is there a pic of this or info???  I think I would need to see gold Maggie IRL..


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

chanel*liz said:


> im thinking about the blue one..  can't wait to see your mod pics, you gorgeous CL goddess!!



I think that your Rose Tyrin Birkin is the most Gorgeous thing my eye saw today !
Congrats Liz


----------



## regeens

Oh wow! There's going to be an online European boutique in early 2012! Just in time for the release of the Kraken, I mean, the rest of the Spring CLs!


----------



## PetitColibri

regeens said:


> Oh wow! There's going to be an online European boutique in early 2012! Just in time for the release of the Kraken, I mean, the rest of the Spring CLs!



OMG !!!
where did you learn this ???

BEST day EVER


----------



## amorris

regeens said:


> Oh wow! There's going to be an online European boutique in early 2012! Just in time for the release of the Kraken, I mean, the rest of the Spring CLs!



Oh my - do they by any miracle chance, ship to Australia  ??


----------



## UpgradeU

regeens said:


> Oh wow! There's going to be an online European boutique in early 2012! Just in time for the release of the Kraken, I mean, the rest of the Spring CLs!



Thank you for letting us know! I mostly shop at the boutiques but it's great to have options


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

It is so tempting for me to avoid the Asteroid / Kryptonite!!! And hearing about the nude version. UGH!!


----------



## amusedcleo

318Platinum said:


> Thats great!! ARe you going to get them? I see them as your avatar, so I am assuming yes???


 
I'm actually not going to take them.  An angel sent from heaven was able to get me the 100s :ninja:.  I don't think I would've been able to walk in the 120s anyway.  I'm shocked I was even contacted!


----------



## nillacobain

PetitColibri said:


> OMG !!!
> where did you learn this ???
> 
> BEST day EVER


 

CL facebook.


----------



## PetitColibri

nillacobain said:


> CL facebook.



thanks Nilla
I can't look facebook at work it doesn't work but that's so cool !
you must be thrilled too !


----------



## laleeza

chanel*liz said:


> Is there a pic???



I believe it was in Maurice's pics


----------



## laleeza

Am I still the only one that wants the pink/zebra asteroid? Am I crazy or what?
:weird:


----------



## Emma4790

regeens said:


> Oh wow! There's going to be an online European boutique in early 2012! Just in time for the release of the Kraken, I mean, the rest of the Spring CLs!


 
OMG!  You just made my day! 
Where'd you hear this!? I'm actually so excited! I dont have a boutique in my city so this is a god-send!!!!!!!


----------



## Emma4790

Vogue put up an article about the Euro online boutique!  I guess its official! 

http://www.vogue.co.uk/news/2011/12/07/christian-louboutin-website---uk-and-european-online-shop

Took him long enough!! 
There'll be exclusive styles apparently!


----------



## jenayb

NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> It is so tempting for me to avoid the Asteroid / Kryptonite!!! And hearing about the nude version. UGH!!


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

laleeza said:


> Am I still the only one that wants the pink/zebra asteroid? Am I crazy or what?
> :weird:



You aren't Baby


----------



## Elise499

regeens said:


> Oh wow! There's going to be an online European boutique in early 2012! Just in time for the release of the Kraken, I mean, the rest of the Spring CLs!



That's amazing and I love the idea of exclusive styles !


----------



## LizzielovesCL

New European boutique!! That news is great for the ladies abroad.


----------



## karwood

*New Arrivals at Madison:*

HIGHNESS 160 PONY LEOP LUXOR SPECCHIO TOE LEOPARD BRONZE $1295
UNE PLUME SLING 140 PATENT POLLOCK CORK LUCIDO MULTICOLOR $625
MELIDES 140 PANAMA TIGER CORK LUCIDO BROWN $695
BIANCA 120 JAZZ CALF NUDE $845
VERY PRIVE 120 PATENT CALF HOT PINK $845
PIGALLE 120 PATENT POLLOCK MULTICOLOR $625
BELLE ZEPPA 100 VEAU VELOURS MANDARIN RED  $995
CORNEILLE 100 CREPE SATIN OFF WHITE $645
VERY PRIVE 100 KID BLACK $845


----------



## DemoiselleD

Anyone know which store will carry the Trash Makeup?  

Looks trashy but im liking it


----------



## Hipployta

I went to pre-order the Asteroid...and all 38s are gone.  *sigh*

Too bad I can't settle for a 140 because the Kryptonite still has 38s and 38.5s

Though I heard Mago/Maggie sizing changed...can a US 8 wear a 37.5?


----------



## Dessye

regeens said:


> Oh wow! There's going to be an online European boutique in early 2012! Just in time for the release of the Kraken, I mean, the rest of the Spring CLs!



That is awesome! So happy for the ladies across the pond!


----------



## Dessye

Hipployta said:


> I went to pre-order the Asteroid...and all 38s are gone.  *sigh*
> 
> Too bad I can't settle for a 140 because the Kryptonite still has 38s and 38.5s
> 
> Though I heard Mago/Maggie sizing changed...can a US 8 wear a 37.5?



The black Asteroide is available for Pre-order at Saks.com in a size 38. I believe they've incorrectly named it the Kryptonite. I think the Kryptonite was a shoe from 2010 with the huge spikes coming out of the back of the shoe. It had a Frutti Frutti cut.


----------



## LVoepink

Emma4790 said:


> Vogue put up an article about the Euro online boutique!  I guess its official!
> 
> http://www.vogue.co.uk/news/2011/12/07/christian-louboutin-website---uk-and-european-online-shop
> 
> Took him long enough!!
> There'll be exclusive styles apparently!


 
 so happy!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gymangel812

chanel*liz said:


> Omg where is the gold lady clou?!!!!


it's not a lady clou, it's the lady peep sling version of metal nodo. there's pics on maurice's FB (or possibly in this thread, not sure if they were removed or not.


----------



## anjali

gymangel812 said:
			
		

> it's not a lady clou, it's the lady peep sling version of metal nodo. there's pics on maurice's FB (or possibly in this thread, not sure if they were removed or not.



Hi sorry I'm new to this thread do u have a link to maurices thread?


----------



## chanel*liz

gymangel812 said:


> it's not a lady clou, it's the lady peep sling version of metal nodo. there's pics on maurice's FB (or possibly in this thread, not sure if they were removed or not.


 
oh.. ya i saw that. thanks


----------



## NANI1972

DemoiselleD said:


> Anyone know which store will carry the Trash Makeup?
> 
> Looks trashy but im liking it








WOW! What is that in your avy?!


----------



## DemoiselleD

NANI1972 said:


> WOW! What is that in your avy?!


 
 its the maggie 160 indigo/blue but i had the suede part and the lil holes on the cage strassed


----------



## gymangel812

anjali said:


> Hi sorry I'm new to this thread do u have a link to maurices thread?


there is no link, you have to friend him on facebook.


----------



## shorty_

DemoiselleD said:
			
		

> its the maggie 160 indigo/blue but i had the suede part and the lil holes on the cage strassed



Where did you get them strassed at?


----------



## DemoiselleD

shorty_ said:


> Where did you get them strassed at?



bought them in dallas and had them strassed in san diego..


----------



## chanel*liz

I just got the python carnival in lady peep!!! They are amazing!!!!!!


----------



## GrRoxy

chanel*liz said:
			
		

> I just got the python carnival in lady peep!!! They are amazing!!!!!!



Pics pics pics!


----------



## 318Platinum

amusedcleo said:


> I'm actually not going to take them.  An angel sent from heaven was able to get me the 100s :ninja:.  I don't think I would've been able to walk in the 120s anyway.  I'm shocked I was even contacted!



It's really stupid that I wasn't contacted, because they are showing that my size is available on e-comm! Oh well, I changed my mind anyway.  Good Luck on the 100


----------



## 318Platinum

chanel*liz said:


> I just got the python carnival in lady peep!!! They are amazing!!!!!!



Really???  Is it available here in the US?


----------



## Dessye

^^^
Yes.  Nordstrom's I believe.


----------



## chanel*liz

318Platinum said:


> Really???  Is it available here in the US?


 
I got it from Neimans.. and just got an email confirmation that my pigalle pollock is on its way!!


----------



## Dessye

chanel*liz said:


> I got it from Neimans.. and just got an email confirmation that my pigalle pollock is on its way!!


 
Wow!!   It's raining CLs in your house :giggles:  That's GOOD!!!


----------



## 318Platinum

chanel*liz said:


> I got it from Neimans.. and just got an email confirmation that my pigalle pollock is on its way!!



CONGRATS, Hunni !!! Hope you do a reveal, and MOD shots ASAP!!!  I didn't get an email for the Pollock, but I decided against it.


----------



## Hipployta

I know but it's only 140mm...and the same price so I'll pass. 



Dessye said:


> The black Asteroide is available for Pre-order at Saks.com in a size 38. I believe they've incorrectly named it the Kryptonite. I think the Kryptonite was a shoe from 2010 with the huge spikes coming out of the back of the shoe. It had a Frutti Frutti cut.


----------



## Ayala

Hipployta said:


> Though I heard Mago/Maggie sizing changed...can a US 8 wear a 37.5?



Where did you hear that? I pre-ordered in my Mago size, should I have done it differently?


----------



## AEGIS

DemoiselleD said:


> bought them in dallas and had them strassed in san diego..




amaZing!! i truly believe he should do this with maggies.  could you imagine that gold maggie with a STRASS and not glitter?! shoegasm!!


----------



## 318Platinum

AEGIS said:


> amaZing!! i truly believe he should do this with maggies.  could you imagine that gold maggie with a STRASS and not glitter?! shoegasm!!



 Strass by CL would only bump it up to $3,000+ easy. You would do better AND much cheaper to strass it yourself, especially since it's such a small amount that needs to be strassed. Nevertheless, that would be EXTREME HOTNESS!!!


----------



## AEGIS

318Platinum said:


> Strass by CL would only bump it up to $3,000+ easy. You would do better AND much cheaper to strass it yourself, especially since it's such a small amount that needs to be strassed. Nevertheless, that would be EXTREME HOTNESS!!!




i know it'd be expensive but i think it should be done  it wouldn't be 3k though.


----------



## misskia

chanel*liz said:


> I got it from Neimans.. and just got an email confirmation that my pigalle pollock is on its way!!



OMG. Which Neiman? The CL boutique told me they wouldn't come to the US. Maybe they meant the CL stores in the US. I need those LPs!


----------



## spins

Does anyone know where I can get the new colour pigalle strass in a 100 not 120? I tried JJR but they dont have my size.
TIA


----------



## misskia

Disregard my question. Neiman  has the sling version. I was looking for the one with the closed back....the hunt continues


----------



## carlinha

misskia said:


> Disregard my question. Neiman  has the sling version. I was looking for the one with the closed back....the hunt continues



the geneva boutique in switzerland does... if you're in europe, try contacting them!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

chanel*liz said:


> I got it from Neimans.. and just got an email confirmation that my pigalle pollock is on its way!!



Good!!  can't wait to see them !


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

AEGIS said:


> amaZing!! i truly believe he should do this with maggies.  could you imagine that gold maggie with a STRASS and not glitter?! shoegasm!!



you know I 150% agree with you! then, it would be perfect. and definitely not much more expensive, since the crystals would take up very little surface area. now that we've brainstormed a better version, i am even less inclined to settle for the gold glitter maggie :cry:


----------



## carlinha

LamborghiniGirl said:


> you know I 150% agree with you! then, it would be perfect. and definitely not much more expensive, since the crystals would take up very little surface area. now that we've brainstormed a better version, i am even less inclined to settle for the gold glitter maggie :cry:



i bet you it won't be long before this version comes out


----------



## misskia

carlinha said:


> the geneva boutique in switzerland does... if you're in europe, try contacting them!



Thanks! I'm in the US but I emailed them last week. No response


----------



## Dessye

Hipployta said:


> I know but it's only 140mm...and the same price so I'll pass.



Ah, I see --- you want the 160.  Gotcha.


----------



## chanel*liz

AEGIS said:


> amaZing!! i truly believe he should do this with maggies.  could you imagine that gold maggie with a STRASS and not glitter?! shoegasm!!



Dream shoe!!!


----------



## 318Platinum

LamborghiniGirl said:


> you know I 150% agree with you! then, it would be perfect. and definitely not much more expensive, since the crystals would take up very little surface area. now that we've brainstormed a better version, i am even less inclined to settle for the gold glitter maggie :cry:



The metal Nodo has the same skin, a 120mm heel and it is $2000, and thats without strass crystals, just a bow with tiny crystals in them. I guess higher, because the Lady Maxi is $1600 and it is just a stripy sandal with strass and studs. I am really anxious to see the price of a strassed Maggie now. it will not be less than $2,500.


----------



## Dessye

^^^ And the mini ayers on the Maggie/Metal Nodo is not even an exotic!!  It's printed leather!  I don't understand why it is so expensive.  CL is trying to be the Hermes of the shoe world hehe


----------



## carlinha

Dessye said:


> ^^^ And the mini ayers on the Maggie/Metal Nodo is not even an exotic!!  It's printed leather!  I don't understand why it is so expensive.  CL is trying to be the Hermes of the shoe world hehe



printed leather??!?!?!  isn't it watersnake???


----------



## Ayala

carlinha said:
			
		

> printed leather??!?!?!  isn't it watersnake???



Saks lists them as snakeskin printed leather. I, however, take that with a grain of sale because it is Saks after all.


----------



## chacci1

Ladies.  I received the highness today in the leopard print.  Wow!!  It is out of this world!!  (and, this is coming from someone who did not like the highness at all so far in other colors!). Will post pics when I get home tonight.


----------



## aoqtpi

chanel*liz said:


> I got it from Neimans.. and just got an email confirmation that my pigalle pollock is on its way!!



Congrats! So excited for your mod/outfit pics with them!


----------



## anjali

chacci1 said:
			
		

> Ladies.  I received the highness today in the leopard print.  Wow!!  It is out of this world!!  (and, this is coming from someone who did not like the highness at all so far in other colors!). Will post pics when I get home tonight.



Omg I'm so excited to see!! I just saw a pic of these today and was thinking abt getting them.


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

chacci1 said:


> Ladies.  I received the highness today in the leopard print.  Wow!!  It is out of this world!!  (and, this is coming from someone who did not like the highness at all so far in other colors!). Will post pics when I get home tonight.



Congrats, do they run TTS?
Modeling plz


----------



## aoqtpi

AEGIS said:


> amaZing!! i truly believe he should do this with maggies.  could you imagine that gold maggie with a STRASS and not glitter?! shoegasm!!



OMG that sounds unbelievable! I hope someone DIYs it!


----------



## DemoiselleD

aoqtpi said:


> OMG that sounds unbelievable! I hope someone DIYs it!



Was actually thiiiis close to getting the gold maggie and DIY strass it but saw the lp slingback metal nodo? (not sure the of name) and now i'm


----------



## aoqtpi

DemoiselleD said:


> Was actually thiiiis close to getting the gold maggie and DIY strass it but saw the *lp slingback metal nodo*? (not sure the of name) and now i'm



I love this shoe! But I haven't been able to find a pic of it since the first time I saw it. You should get both so I can live vicariously through you


----------



## chacci1

^SeDuCTive^ said:


> Congrats, do they run TTS?
> Modeling plz



I went 1/2 size down. I will post pics as soon as I'm able!  They are sooo nice!  You're going to love them!


----------



## chacci1

anjali said:


> Omg I'm so excited to see!! I just saw a pic of these today and was thinking abt getting them.



They are gorgeous!


----------



## DemoiselleD

aoqtpi said:


> I love this shoe! But I haven't been able to find a pic of it since the first time I saw it. You should get both so I can live vicariously through you



 yeah its a beauty! do you know its actual name?


----------



## 318Platinum

carlinha said:


> printed leather??!?!?!  isn't it watersnake???



Even watersnake isn't an expensive snake skin, so I am just baffled as to why they are charging Python prices for this skin! I will really be confused if it is listed as an exotic, because you can find watersnake ANYWHERE! :no-good: It is listed on e-comm as "Leather", while shoes that are made of actual python are listed as "Python". I, myself don't want a snakeskin that is listed as "Leather". What does that say about the quality of the skin? That it is equivalent to a piece of calf skin??


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

318Platinum said:


> Even watersnake isn't an expensive snake skin, so I am just baffled as to why they are charging Python prices for this skin! I will really be confused if it is listed as an exotic, because you can find watersnake ANYWHERE! :no-good: It is listed on e-comm as "Leather", while shoes that are made of actual python are listed as "Python". I, myself don't want a snakeskin that is listed as "Leather". What does that say about the quality of the skin? That it is equivalent to a piece of calf skin??



wow, i didn't realize it wasn't an exotic skin, and actually leather. you are definitely right, the price is harder to swallow. i didn't realize CL was doing leathers to mimic the exotic skins? are there any other current styles he is doing this for?


----------



## AEGIS

LamborghiniGirl said:


> wow, i didn't realize it wasn't an exotic skin, and actually leather. you are definitely right, the price is harder to swallow. i didn't realize CL was doing leathers to mimic the exotic skins? are there any other current styles he is doing this for?




to my knowledge CL does not do embossed skins.  i believe Sak is mistaken.


----------



## AEGIS

318Platinum said:


> E*ven watersnake isn't an expensive snake skin*, so I am just baffled as to why they are charging Python prices for this skin! I will really be confused if it is listed as an exotic, *because you can find watersnake ANYWHERE*! :no-good: It is listed on e-comm as "Leather", while shoes that are made of actual python are listed as "Python". I, myself don't want a snakeskin that is listed as "Leather". What does that say about the quality of the skin? That it is equivalent to a piece of calf skin??



it's likely not simply the availability of the skin but also the skill it takes to work with it.  calf leather is easier to work with, i would imagine bc it's more common, than even the most readily available snake.

cl could make their exotics less expensive as ive seen exotics from smaller brands at Saks at about $500. but I guess that's capitalism for ya


----------



## Dessye

carlinha said:


> printed leather??!?!?!  isn't it watersnake???



I emailed CL Europe Customer Service and they told me that the mini ayers is not watersnake   I thought it was watersnake too.  Maybe this SA was wrong?


----------



## carlinha

AEGIS said:


> to my knowledge *CL does not do embossed skins*.  i believe Sak is mistaken.



this is always what i've known also.


----------



## carlinha

Dessye said:


> I emailed CL Europe Customer Service and they told me that the mini ayers is not watersnake   I thought it was watersnake too.  Maybe this SA was wrong?



my SA told me the metal nodo ayers was made of watersnake... i wonder who's mistaken.  it may be that we'll not find out until the shoes arrive and we'll see what's on the box.


----------



## Dessye

carlinha said:


> my SA told me the metal nodo ayers was made of watersnake... i wonder who's mistaken.  it may be that we'll not find out until the shoes arrive and we'll see what's on the box.



I guess we shall   But it won't be me because I don't think I'll be buying the mini ayers in anything unless it's on sale!


----------



## jeshika

spins said:


> Does anyone know where I can get the new colour pigalle strass in a 100 not 120? I tried JJR but they dont have my size.
> TIA



i saw the pigalle 100 in peach strass at  selfridges in london.


----------



## 318Platinum

LamborghiniGirl said:
			
		

> wow, i didn't realize it wasn't an exotic skin, and actually leather. you are definitely right, the price is harder to swallow. i didn't realize CL was doing leathers to mimic the exotic skins? are there any other current styles he is doing this for?



No, I'm not saying its embossed, but to me, Python is WAY better quality than water snake. I am just confused as to why the Ecomm says that the shoes with water snake is "leather" and the shoes with Exotics are classified as either "Python" or the animal it came from.


----------



## Dessye

Well I have a feeling that CL Europe CS was right.  On E-comm, the Mini-Loubis says it's 'leather' and Saks says that it is snake-print metallic leather.  Neimans, though, says it's metallic watersnake.  Oh well, it's 2 against one now   I do still like it though and am being tempted...


----------



## amd_tan

chacci1 said:


> Ladies.  I received the highness today in the leopard print.  Wow!!  It is out of this world!!  (and, this is coming from someone who did not like the highness at all so far in other colors!). Will post pics when I get home tonight.



WOW!! can't wait for mod pics!!!


----------



## amorris

My SA told me python carnivale will be coming in Bianca? Does anyone know if that is true?

Here's a pic he sent me that is of Lady Peep Sling but not a pic of Bianca






And here's a Lady Peep (not sure what skin this is - but it's gorgeous!!) Is that the Mandarin Red?!


----------



## myu3160

Yes thats mandarin red and OMG thats TDF!


----------



## amd_tan

It looks different from Sofaa's pic from before, but if this is the Python Fairytale in Mandarin Red in real life, I am loving it!!!


----------



## Emma4790

Is it me of does  this look totally different from the previous version of this show in the Bianca? This one looks to be primarily blue/grey, where as the previous looked more red?? I am waitlisted for the mandarin red and I hope it comes to me more red than grey!


----------



## GrRoxy

Emma4790 said:
			
		

> Is it me of does  this look totally different from the previous version of this show in the Bianca? This one looks to be primarily blue/grey, where as the previous looked more red?? I am waitlisted for the mandarin red and I hope it comes to me more red than grey!



It looks different IMO, I agree these are more blue... And I preffered more red


----------



## myu3160

Does anyone know which boutiques in the states wil be receiving the madarin red in either bianca or LP?


----------



## amd_tan

GrRoxy said:


> It looks different IMO, I agree these are more blue... And I preffered more red



The newer pic looks more like the stock pic though, don't you think? 
I hope I get a chance to have a look at them in real life...see it for myself!


----------



## Dessye

amorris said:


> My SA told me python carnivale will be coming in Bianca? Does anyone know if that is true?
> 
> Here's a pic he sent me that is of Lady Peep Sling but not a pic of Bianca
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's a Lady Peep (not sure what skin this is - but it's gorgeous!!) Is that the Mandarin Red?!


This looks like the Mandarin red fairytale to me.


----------



## Ayala

Just popping in as a study break. 
New arrivals at Miami:
Pigalle 120 Pollock
Une Plume 140 Pollock
J-lissimo 100 hot pink specchio
Piou Piou 85 hot pink specchio
Pigalle 120 specchio gold spikes
Lady peep 150 cork gold spikes
Maggie 160 Santa Fe
Alti Pump 160 gold spikes
Melides 140
Maggie 160 glitter gold


----------



## indypup

I'm sure this is a long shot, but are black/black Maggies available anywhere?  I've been searching for my size on eBay with no luck.


----------



## AEGIS

has anyone seen the maggie black roccia gun? it is at Saks.  I called asking about something else and the SA told me the body is a gray snakeskin, the toebox is a black leather and it has the silver grill and it is $1395.


----------



## AEGIS

indypup said:


> I'm sure this is a long shot, but are black/black Maggies available anywhere?  I've been searching for my size on eBay with no luck.




someone just posted a reveal thread with them, maybe you can PM them and ask?


----------



## anniethecat

AEGIS said:


> has anyone seen the maggie black roccia gun? it is at Saks. I called asking about something else and the SA told me the body is a gray snakeskin, the toebox is a black leather and it has the silver grill and it is $1395.


 
That sounds  I want to see it too


----------



## jenayb

AEGIS said:


> has anyone seen the maggie black roccia gun? it is at Saks. I called asking about something else and the SA told me the body is a gray snakeskin, the toebox is a black leather and it has the silver grill and it is $1395.


----------



## 318Platinum

AEGIS said:


> has anyone seen the maggie black roccia gun? it is at Saks.  I called asking about something else and the SA told me the body is a gray snakeskin, the toebox is a black leather and it has the silver grill and it is $1395.



OMG, That sounds so DELICIOUS!!!! Someone, post a pic ASAP!! The image in my head is KILLER! is it 160?


----------



## mishybelle

Anyone know what kind of platform peeks out from the leopard Highness? Is it covered in more leopard or is it patent leather, etc?


----------



## indypup

318Platinum said:
			
		

> OMG, That sounds so DELICIOUS!!!! Someone, post a pic ASAP!! The image in my head is KILLER! is it 160?



It is listed as 140mm in the lookbook.


----------



## indypup

AEGIS said:
			
		

> someone just posted a reveal thread with them, maybe you can PM them and ask?



I thought about that, but hers are 160 and I want mine to be wearable (for me, lol).  I think I will email CL customer service to see if there are any 140mm anywhere... although that watersnake Maggie you speak of sounds divine.  Decisions, decisions!


----------



## meltdown_ice

I saw the mandarin fairytale bianca IRL which is in orangey and red, not grey...


----------



## carlinha

mishybelle said:


> Anyone know what kind of platform peeks out from the leopard Highness? Is it covered in more leopard or is it patent leather, etc?



it looks like metallic gold or bronze laminato
http://us.christianlouboutin.com/shoes/highness-printed-pony.html


----------



## amorris

Emma4790 said:


> Is it me of does  this look totally different from the previous version of this show in the Bianca? This one looks to be primarily blue/grey, where as the previous looked more red?? I am waitlisted for the mandarin red and I hope it comes to me more red than grey!





GrRoxy said:


> It looks different IMO, I agree these are more blue... And I preffered more red





meltdown_ice said:


> I saw the mandarin fairytale bianca IRL which is in orangey and red, not grey...



I'm pretty sure it'll be more of a red.. As these pic were taken from a camera phone - i believe from a blackberry. So I'm hoping it's just the bad camera & lighting..


----------



## travellingpurse

Ayala said:


> I know I'm not Jenay, but the nude Asteroid is silver spikes and clear crystals. HTH



Hi ! thanks so much for the intel ! by any chance, do you have a picture of it? I've been trying to look for it all over but couldn't find one. The store also doesn't have the picture. 

Thanks in advance !


----------



## PetitColibri

travellingpurse said:


> Hi ! thanks so much for the intel ! by any chance, do you have a picture of it? I've been trying to look for it all over but couldn't find one. The store also doesn't have the picture.
> 
> Thanks in advance !



it seems that no pic was released yet...
same as availability date : my SA just confirmed she doesn't have any idea when she will get them !
HTH !


----------



## GrRoxy

My SA in JJR told me that before 16 january should be but he doubt that before new year. Another SA had no idea... And no one have pictures though one of SA from st. Honore told me that he saw them in showroom.


----------



## jenayb

Couple new styles on NAP.com this morning... That Highness has already sold out in many sizes. I do not care for that style, but I sure love that colour.


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

any word on the very mixes? a photo? a shipment date? i know i sound like a broken record, but i am dying to see a photo of a whole shoe in the green colorway.


----------



## PetitColibri

LamborghiniGirl said:


> any word on the very mixes? a photo? a shipment date? i know i sound like a broken record, but i am dying to see a photo of a whole shoe in the green colorway.



lol I want those pics too but nothing yet


----------



## Dessye

I was told VM will ship between Jan and April.


----------



## chanel*liz

jenaywins said:


> Couple new styles on NAP.com this morning... That Highness has already sold out in many sizes. I do not care for that style, but I sure love that colour.


 same thoughts here


----------



## lizhorne87

Does anyone know what color I can compare the hot pink Lady peeps to? Are they close to the Bianca hot pinks, or the LP sling hot pinks..? Any advise would be greatly appreciated!! TIA!


----------



## gymangel812

lizhorne87 said:


> Does anyone know what color I can compare the hot pink Lady peeps to? Are they close to the Bianca hot pinks, or the LP sling hot pinks..? Any advise would be greatly appreciated!! TIA!


they're the same as the hot pink bianca


----------



## Ayala

lizhorne87 said:


> Does anyone know what color I can compare the  hot pink Lady peeps to? Are they close to the Bianca hot pinks, or the  LP sling hot pinks..? Any advise would be greatly appreciated!!  TIA!




This is the only picture of a shoe in hot pink from this season I have, but I would tend to assume they are made from the same material?


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

From what I understand, there will be a very limited run of the lady peep in pink specchio as well as pink patent like the Bianca we've seen. Unless someone else has heard that there will be greater production of either?


----------



## gymangel812

ah didn't realize there were 2 different LPs sorry!


----------



## VernisLUV

Hot Pink LP are available on Barney's website


----------



## angelcove

Where are the hot pink LP slings and vps available?  Thanks!!!


----------



## sophinette007

I was on Paris And I have seen the red mandarin in patent leather and In python red mandarin. Thé color is nothing red but a very Bright orange! Lovely! Only available in simple pumps for the moment in both materials! I bought the red mandarin patent simple pumps as it was love at first sight! I have found some other goodies from the aw 2011 collection and would do a paris reveal as soon as possible. The python carnaval bianca And lady peep weren't here yet.There was a python carnaval mini charity bag.Very Few styles of the New collection but not much at JJR yet. A lot of croc paires in the store for the croc lovers!  Most dark boue, red And black if I remember well.


----------



## martinaa

sophinette007 said:


> I was on Paris And I have seen the red mandarin in patent leather and In python red mandarin. Thé color is nothing red but a very Bright orange! Lovely! Only available in simple pumps for the moment in both materials! I bought the red mandarin patent simple pumps as it was love at first sight! I have found some other goodies from the aw 2011 collection and would do a paris reveal as soon as possible. The python carnaval bianca And lady peep weren't here yet.There was a python carnaval mini charity bag.Very Few styles of the New collection but not much at JJR yet. A lot of croc paires in the store for the croc lovers!  Most dark boue, red And black if I remember well.



Pictures?


----------



## jamidee

RedBottomLover said:


> I'm in the same boat as you, C.



Yea, I don't know how I feel about the Polluck. It might look a little too pastel chalky for me.


----------



## jamidee

jenaywins said:


> My SA has the black and nude Asteroid coming for me.



Where are there pics of the black/nude or nude/nude asteroid!? they sound delicious!


----------



## jamidee

Dessye said:


> The black Asteroide is available for Pre-order at Saks.com in a size 38. I believe they've incorrectly named it the Kryptonite. I think the Kryptonite was a shoe from 2010 with the huge spikes coming out of the back of the shoe. It had a Frutti Frutti cut.




hm.. I looked at saks.. and no pic. It's driving me nuts.. I wanna see!!


----------



## jamidee

chanel*liz said:


> I just got the python carnival in lady peep!!! They are amazing!!!!!!



Oh!! I wanna see pics!! I have them coming in Bianca 120mm!


----------



## jamidee

AEGIS said:


> has anyone seen the maggie black roccia gun? it is at Saks.  I called asking about something else and the SA told me the body is a gray snakeskin, the toebox is a black leather and it has the silver grill and it is $1395.


that sounds...just amazing.


----------



## jamidee

sophinette007 said:


> I was on Paris And I have seen the red mandarin in patent leather and In python red mandarin. Thé color is nothing red but a very Bright orange! Lovely! Only available in simple pumps for the moment in both materials! I bought the red mandarin patent simple pumps as it was love at first sight! I have found some other goodies from the aw 2011 collection and would do a paris reveal as soon as possible. The python carnaval bianca And lady peep weren't here yet.There was a python carnaval mini charity bag.Very Few styles of the New collection but not much at JJR yet. A lot of croc paires in the store for the croc lovers!  Most dark boue, red And black if I remember well.




Oh I can't wait for pics!!


----------



## Dessye

jamidee said:


> hm.. I looked at saks.. and no pic. It's driving me nuts.. I wanna see!!



Oh dear, I think it's gone!  I can't believe it -- gone already!   Well, Neimans.com has it too for pre-order:

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...000199cat5130731cat39620738&isEditorial=false


----------



## jamidee

Dessye said:


> Oh dear, I think it's gone!  I can't believe it -- gone already!   Well, Neimans.com has it too for pre-order:
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...000199cat5130731cat39620738&isEditorial=false



and I just happen to "need" a black shoe... hmmm. This SS12 could be a dangerous one for me. Thanks dessye! Any idea where I can find a pic of the nude/nude?


----------



## carlinha

ooohhh gold glitter maggies are now available at ecomm, hurry all sizes are still available!!!

http://us.christianlouboutin.com/shoes/maggie-ayers.html

and it is showing material as watersnake


----------



## Dessye

jamidee said:


> and I just happen to "need" a black shoe... hmmm. This SS12 could be a dangerous one for me. Thanks dessye! Any idea where I can find a pic of the nude/nude?



Unfortunately not.   I think they're trying to keep it elusive on purpose!


----------



## 318Platinum

carlinha said:
			
		

> ooohhh gold glitter maggies are now available at ecomm, hurry all sizes are still available!!!
> 
> http://us.christianlouboutin.com/shoes/maggie-ayers.html
> 
> and it is showing material as watersnake



Yeah, I noticed that they changed all the things that are made with watersnake that said "Leather" to "Watersnake"! Why didn't they just put that in the first place? They changed it last week. Are you gonna get them?


----------



## Dessye

carlinha said:


> ooohhh gold glitter maggies are now available at ecomm, hurry all sizes are still available!!!
> 
> http://us.christianlouboutin.com/shoes/maggie-ayers.html
> 
> and it is showing material as watersnake



Will you look at that!   Well, mystery solved!!  I don't know what this SA who emailed me was talking about then....


----------



## Dessye

318Platinum said:


> Yeah, I noticed that they changed all the things that are made with watersnake that said "Leather" to "Watersnake"! Why didn't they just put that in the first place? They changed it last week. Are you gonna get them?



HAHA --- their marketing department must read tPF!!! 

Hey, that gives me an idea   I should post my wishlist for colorways/media here...


----------



## jamidee

Dessye said:


> HAHA --- their marketing department must read tPF!!!
> 
> Hey, that gives me an idea   I should post my wishlist for colorways/media here...




Oh write something about that pretty purplish hued watersnake skin that came on the dafs. I want that skin on something else... like a LP, Bianca, Pigalle...


----------



## jamidee

all this talk about strassing the gold/glitter maggie has renewed my vigor for them! I loved them at first then I hated them... now I think I love them again...(but with strassed glitter instead)


----------



## Dessye

jamidee said:


> Oh write something about that pretty purplish hued watersnake skin that came on the dafs. I want that skin on something else... like a LP, Bianca, Pigalle...



Why stop there?  How about a tie-dye hued python?

Also he could come up with something like a gold foil "cracked" look...or... a Miss Clichy with claw spikes on the vamp... hmmm what else do you I want?


----------



## Dessye

jamidee said:


> all this talk about strassing the gold/glitter maggie has renewed my vigor for them! I loved them at first then I hated them... now I think I love them again...(but with strassed glitter instead)



I was thinking about this too...  In fact, I may do this to my black/black Maggies...but use really small size stones.


----------



## RedBottomLover

jamidee said:


> Yea, I don't know how I feel about the Polluck. It might look a little too pastel chalky for me.



I think I'm going to pass on it.



jamidee said:


> Oh!! I wanna see pics!! I have them coming in Bianca 120mm!



Where are you getting the Bianca 120 from?


----------



## 318Platinum

Dessye said:


> HAHA --- their marketing department must read tPF!!!
> 
> Hey, that gives me an idea   I should post my wishlist for colorways/media here...



LOL, MUST! Well, it never hurts to try.  Madison just received the Highness in Python Carnivale!!!


----------



## Ayala

To all the ladies who have asked about the Nude/Nude Asteroid, I _was_ able to badger an SA into showing the picture to me, but it was conditional on not posting it/making it public.

I feel like I'm between a rock and a hard place because I know we all try to educate each other as much as possible, but I do not want to get people in trouble with corporate or help counterfeiters. 

It basically is the Nude/Nude Maggie from the Fall, but with the Mago distributions of suede and patent. Instead of the silver Maggie toe cap there are silver spikes and clear strass. 

In all honesty I'm doubting that I will get a call/opportunity to purchase them because they are at JJR.

Please don't be cross with me.


----------



## Dessye

Ayala said:


> To all the ladies who have asked about the Nude/Nude Asteroid, I _was_ able to badger an SA into showing the picture to me, but it was conditional on not posting it/making it public.
> 
> I feel like I'm between a rock and a hard place because I know we all try to educate each other as much as possible, but I do not want to get people in trouble with corporate or help counterfeiters.
> 
> It basically is the Nude/Nude Maggie from the Fall, but with the Mago distributions of suede and patent. Instead of the silver Maggie toe cap there are silver spikes and clear strass.
> 
> In all honesty I'm doubting that I will get a call/opportunity to purchase them because they are at JJR.
> 
> Please don't be cross with me.



Thanks for the intel!  I think I can use my imagination to picture it -thanks!!


----------



## jeshika

sophinette007 said:


> I was on Paris And I have seen the red mandarin in patent leather and In python red mandarin. Thé color is nothing red but a very Bright orange! Lovely! Only available in simple pumps for the moment in both materials! I bought the red mandarin patent simple pumps as it was love at first sight! I have found some other goodies from the aw 2011 collection and would do a paris reveal as soon as possible. The python carnaval bianca And lady peep weren't here yet.There was a python carnaval mini charity bag.Very Few styles of the New collection but not much at JJR yet. A lot of croc paires in the store for the croc lovers!  Most dark boue, red And black if I remember well.



oooh so exciting!!!!!  can't wait for your pictures.

FYI, carnival lady peep is now at JJR... I know because... well...


----------



## anjali

jeshika said:
			
		

> oooh so exciting!!!!!  can't wait for your pictures.
> 
> FYI, carnival lady peep is now at JJR... I know because... well...



Please don't laugh at me but what is JJR?!!!


----------



## Nolia

Too bad those darling Mags aren't 160s =(


----------



## jamidee

Dessye said:


> Why stop there?  How about a tie-dye hued python?
> 
> Also he could come up with something like a gold foil "cracked" look...or... a Miss Clichy with claw spikes on the vamp... hmmm what else do you I want?



Oh my gosh! tie dye hued python...I would die!! JUST DiE!!


----------



## skislope15

anjali said:


> Please don't laugh at me but what is JJR?!!!



The louboutin boutique in france on jean jacques rousel


----------



## jenayb

Ayala said:


> To all the ladies who have asked about the Nude/Nude Asteroid, I _was_ able to badger an SA into showing the picture to me, but it was conditional on not posting it/making it public.
> 
> I feel like I'm between a rock and a hard place because I know we all try to educate each other as much as possible, but I do not want to get people in trouble with corporate or help counterfeiters.
> 
> It basically is the Nude/Nude Maggie from the Fall, but with the Mago distributions of suede and patent. Instead of the silver Maggie toe cap there are silver spikes and clear strass.
> 
> In all honesty I'm doubting that I will get a call/opportunity to purchase them because they are at JJR.
> 
> Please don't be cross with me.





You are 100% doing what is right. Do not share what you have been asked not to babe.


----------



## AEGIS

Ayala said:


> To all the ladies who have asked about the Nude/Nude Asteroid, I _was_ able to badger an SA into showing the picture to me, but it was conditional on not posting it/making it public.
> 
> I feel like I'm between a rock and a hard place because I know we all try to educate each other as much as possible, but I do not want to get people in trouble with corporate or help counterfeiters.
> 
> It basically is the Nude/Nude Maggie from the Fall, but with the Mago distributions of suede and patent. Instead of the silver Maggie toe cap there are silver spikes and clear strass.
> 
> In all honesty I'm doubting that I will get a call/opportunity to purchase them because they are at JJR.
> 
> Please don't be cross with me.





why would anyone be cross?!  thanks for the description...i got it!


----------



## jamidee

Ayala, I'm just thankful for the description! It was sweet of you to even mention it to us


----------



## Ayala

jenaywins said:


> You are 100% doing what is right. Do not share what you have been asked not to babe.



Thank you sweets! I hope we can be twins.





AEGIS said:


> why would anyone be cross?!  thanks for the description...i got it!



I've seen some people get indignant over people withholding (even when it is for legit reasons). I'm probably just being overly sensitive from stress.



jamidee said:


> Ayala, I'm just thankful for the description! It was sweet of you to even mention it to us



Anytime!


----------



## Ayala

Are there such things as Pollock flats?


----------



## carlinha

Ayala said:


> Are there such things as Pollock flats?



No I don't believe so babe.


----------



## Ayala

carlinha said:


> No I don't believe so babe.



Aw shucks. Thanks C! They would have been great as pigallle flats imo.


----------



## AEGIS

Ayala said:


> Aw shucks. Thanks C! They would have been great as pigallle flats imo.




ur right...that would be crazzzyyy cute!!!


----------



## PetitColibri

Ayala said:


> To all the ladies who have asked about the Nude/Nude Asteroid, I _was_ able to badger an SA into showing the picture to me, but it was conditional on not posting it/making it public.
> 
> I feel like I'm between a rock and a hard place because I know we all try to educate each other as much as possible, but I do not want to get people in trouble with corporate or help counterfeiters.
> 
> It basically is the Nude/Nude Maggie from the Fall, but with the Mago distributions of suede and patent. Instead of the silver Maggie toe cap there are silver spikes and clear strass.
> 
> In all honesty I'm doubting that I will get a call/opportunity to purchase them because they are at JJR.
> 
> Please don't be cross with me.



thanks for letting us know !
I'm wait listed too so fingers crossed !
can't wait to get them !
I just hope sizing won't be weird !


----------



## pursejunky22

cute shoes


----------



## Ayala

PetitColibri said:
			
		

> thanks for letting us know !
> I'm wait listed too so fingers crossed !
> can't wait to get them !
> I just hope sizing won't be weird !



Anytime! E commerce said they will fit like the Maggies and Magos. I hope so. 

Where did you waitlist? I wait listed on ecomm and JJR but I don't think either will pan out.


----------



## jenayb

Ayala said:


> Anytime! E commerce said they will fit like the Maggies and Magos. I hope so.
> 
> Where did you waitlist? I wait listed on ecomm and JJR but I don't think either will pan out.


 
Keep the faith babe.


----------



## PetitColibri

Ayala said:


> Anytime! E commerce said they will fit like the Maggies and Magos. I hope so.
> 
> Where did you waitlist? I wait listed on ecomm and JJR but I don't think either will pan out.



the nude/nude are on ecomm ?
I wait listed at JJR


----------



## AEGIS

i took spy pics of the roccia python maggie.  i will post sometime soon.


----------



## jamidee

AEGIS said:


> i took spy pics of the roccia python maggie.  i will post sometime soon.


 Good recon, aegis!


----------



## AEGIS

:ninja:  

it doesn't do anything for me...and neither does the maggie santa fe in the background


----------



## Cityfashionista

AEGIS said:


> :ninja:
> 
> it doesn't do anything for me...and neither does the maggie santa fe in the background



Ooh I likey 

That Santa fe Maggie scares me. :cry:


----------



## AEGIS

Cityfashionista said:


> Ooh I likey
> 
> That Santa fe Maggie scares me. :cry:





the first time i saw a pic of the santa fe maggie i gasped...in fear...looks like it would be worn by a voodoo priestess


----------



## Cityfashionista

AEGIS said:


> the first time i saw a pic of the santa fe maggie i gasped...in fear...looks like it would be worn by a voodoo priestess





I had a similar reaction to it.

That Maggie aint right! 

It's all kinds of scary.


----------



## jamidee

AEGIS said:


> :ninja:
> 
> it doesn't do anything for me...and neither does the maggie santa fe in the background


 I'm definitely a fan. Maggie Santa fe... not so much. Although, I do have the Santafe LP and they are quite pretty...less voodoo goddess more tribal tiki totem poll. I feel like I need to do a rain dance in them.


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

not sure if anyone has clarified this yet.. but here is a comparison i saw today at Saks. Hot pink above and framboise below.


----------



## VernisLUV

AEGIS said:
			
		

> :ninja:
> 
> it doesn't do anything for me...and neither does the maggie santa fe in the background



Omg! I love!!! I love all maggies... Hehehe
Where was this picture taken at?


----------



## VernisLUV

framboise is so dark! I didn't realize that before..


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

VernisLUV said:


> framboise is so dark! I didn't realize that before..



me neither... until now! :weird:


----------



## carlinha

AEGIS said:


> :ninja:
> 
> it doesn't do anything for me...and neither does the maggie santa fe in the background



ooohhh great job *aegis*!!  i'm not feeling this or the totem pole one either


----------



## GrRoxy

LamborghiniGirl said:


> not sure if anyone has clarified this yet.. but here is a comparison i saw today at Saks. Hot pink above and framboise below.



Oooh i like framboise..


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

Ladies, i am torn !!!
Should i catch the gold Maggie or wait for the Metal nodo


----------



## jamidee

^SeDuCTive^ said:


> Ladies, i am torn !!!
> Should i catch the gold Maggie or wait for the Metal nodo



Metal nodo ALL THE WAY!


----------



## chanel*liz

^SeDuCTive^ said:


> Ladies, i am torn !!!
> Should i catch the gold Maggie or wait for the Metal nodo


 
Gold maggie!!!!!!


----------



## sophinette007

jeshika said:


> oooh so exciting!!!!!  can't wait for your pictures.
> 
> FYI, carnival lady peep is now at JJR... I know because... well...



Hey hey the lady peep weren't even on display lol Jess


----------



## sophinette007

chanel*liz said:


> Gold maggie!!!!!!



Gold Maggies! Agree!


----------



## jenayb

I never thought I would say this, but the Maggie is totally played out.


----------



## AEGIS

jenaywins said:


> I never thought I would say this, but the Maggie is totally played out.




.....


whispers


.....IA



runs from thread


:doggie:




lol well idk if IA...i think it's a style that is crazy versatile.  the beauty of the maggie is that you could own every single variation and have a really diverse shoe collection. i just don't like this seasons...if he did a maggie in the same skin as the Karung Boulima?! i would be all up on that!


----------



## carlinha

^SeDuCTive^ said:


> Ladies, i am torn !!!
> Should i catch the gold Maggie or wait for the Metal nodo



my vote is for the Metal Nodo for the bow!!!!


----------



## jenayb

AEGIS said:


> .....
> 
> 
> whispers
> 
> 
> .....IA
> 
> 
> 
> runs from thread
> 
> 
> :doggie:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol well idk if IA...i think it's a style that is crazy versatile. the beauty of the maggie is that you could own every single variation and have a really diverse shoe collection. i just don't like this seasons...if he did a maggie in the same skin as the Karung Boulima?! i would be all up on that!


 
I think that the popularity of the style is being taken advantage of to a level that's ridiculous. The Maggie has been my favourite style for years and even I think that ALL these new Maggies are a bit much TBH... I'm sure I'll get poo-poo'd for this, but that's ok. It's only my opinion.  I just think it's overkill.


----------



## carlinha

jenaywins said:


> I think that the popularity of the style is being taken advantage of to a level that's ridiculous. The Maggie has been my favourite style for years and even I think that ALL these new Maggies are a bit much TBH... I'm sure I'll get poo-poo'd for this, but that's ok. It's only my opinion.  I just think it's overkill.



i totally agree *jenay* 

back then the maggie used to be this special pair, you treasured the one(s) you had... 
now everywhere you turn it shows up in a million combos... makes it lose its "special-ness"


----------



## jenayb

carlinha said:


> i totally agree *jenay*
> 
> back then the maggie used to be this special pair, you treasured the one(s) you had...
> now everywhere you turn it shows up in a million combos... makes it lose its "special-ness"


 
Absolutely... You are 100% on the same page as me! Exactly how I feel!!!


----------



## PetitColibri

carlinha said:


> i totally agree *jenay*
> 
> back then the maggie used to be this special pair, you treasured the one(s) you had...
> now everywhere you turn it shows up in a million combos... makes it lose its "special-ness"



ITA !
It almost make me want to sell my pair of Maggie


----------



## jenayb

PetitColibri said:


> ITA !
> It almost make me want to sell my pair of Maggie


 
I've sold a few of mine already. I would NEVER part with the original Lilac/Navy & Tobacco/Black pairs, but yeah... They just don't feel as special now. :cry:


----------



## AEGIS

PetitColibri said:


> ITA !
> It almost make me want to sell my pair of Maggie




why would it make you want to do that?  do you not like the ones you have?

most of the styles have a gazillion combos--and aren't maggies now part of the classique collection? which means variations of them will be spit out until the end of time


----------



## chanel*liz

i have.....5 different color combo of the maggie.. they are my fav


----------



## laleeza

Ayala said:


> To all the ladies who have asked about the Nude/Nude Asteroid, I _was_ able to badger an SA into showing the picture to me, but it was conditional on not posting it/making it public.
> 
> I feel like I'm between a rock and a hard place because I know we all try to educate each other as much as possible, but I do not want to get people in trouble with corporate or help counterfeiters.
> 
> It basically is the Nude/Nude Maggie from the Fall, but with the Mago distributions of suede and patent. Instead of the silver Maggie toe cap there are silver spikes and clear strass.
> 
> In all honesty I'm doubting that I will get a call/opportunity to purchase them because they are at JJR.
> 
> Please don't be cross with me.



You gave a great description! Real question is... Do you totally love it??


----------



## laleeza

AEGIS said:


> :ninja:
> 
> it doesn't do anything for me...and neither does the maggie santa fe in the background



Oooooooh I loooove it! Darn it!


----------



## VernisLUV

I wonder how much they cost.... I'm very interested!!!
Glitter maggie and now python maggie.. Ohhhh boi..


----------



## AEGIS

VernisLUV said:


> I wonder how much they cost.... I'm very interested!!!
> Glitter maggie and now python maggie.. Ohhhh boi..




1395 i believe


----------



## VernisLUV

Omg!! More affordable than what I imagined!! 
Are they available at boutiques only?


----------



## anniethecat

AEGIS said:


> :ninja:
> 
> it doesn't do anything for me...and neither does the maggie santa fe in the background


 
Doesn't do anything for me either, I like the description wayyyyy better.  Thanks for the spy pics.


----------



## indypup

Keep in mind that these Maggies are watersnake, not python.  I think the price is a little high for WS, to be honest.


----------



## AEGIS

VernisLUV said:


> Omg!! More affordable than what I imagined!!
> Are they available at boutiques only?




no they're at Saks


----------



## VernisLUV

AEGIS said:


> no they're at Saks



Awesomes!!


----------



## VernisLUV

indypup said:


> Keep in mind that these Maggies are watersnake, not python.  I think the price is a little high for WS, to be honest.



Really? I see...


----------



## gymangel812

ok i think i want the asteroid, who is getting it in 140 in nude and/or black (including europe, yay for not being an exotic!)?

and which should i get nude or black? keep in mind if it's like the nude in biancas and nude maggies, it's a bit pink on my skin so it doesn't exactly match.


----------



## kvjohns614

Does anyone have any intel on the khaki colored Bambou (at least I think so) with the iridescent stone heel, as seen in the reference thread??? I don't think that I've read anything yet about them and I'm kinda diggin' em..... TIA!!!!!!


----------



## Ayala

gymangel812 said:
			
		

> ok i think i want the asteroid, who is getting it in 140 in nude and/or black (including europe, yay for not being an exotic!)?
> 
> and which should i get nude or black? keep in mind if it's like the nude in biancas and nude maggies, it's a bit pink on my skin so it doesn't exactly match.



It is nude like the Maggies. The nude will be at ecomm and JJR. I have to check my email for the black but I definitely remember Brown Thomas. I'll look later. In the middle of crash studying for a test to fail tomorrow.


----------



## skislope15

gymangel812 said:


> ok i think i want the asteroid, who is getting it in 140 in nude and/or black (including europe, yay for not being an exotic!)?
> 
> and which should i get nude or black? keep in mind if it's like the nude in biancas and nude maggies, it's a bit pink on my skin so it doesn't exactly match.



Saks ordered both the black and nude


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

am i the only one disappointed by the ring strass on the daffodile and the lady peep? all the crystals are so close in size it looks weird to me. and i am also disappointed it is only coming in that gold crystal color. i'd love something more fun, since the ring strass was hyped up so much!


----------



## Ayala

laleeza said:


> You gave a great description! Real question is... Do you totally love it??



Head over heels for it. I want them for my law school graduation in May. I think that it is a good time for a kick-*** shoe. I actually sold a couple HG Louboutins to fund it. (Hence my extreme paranoia, lol)


----------



## laleeza

Ayala said:


> Head over heels for it. I want them for my law school graduation in May. I think that it is a good time for a kick-*** shoe. I actually sold a couple HG Louboutins to fund it. (Hence my extreme paranoia, lol)



Fingers crossed for you then - perfect time for a kick-*** shoe! You'll get them doll!


----------



## 318Platinum

indypup said:


> Keep in mind that these Maggies are watersnake, not python.  I think the price is a little high for WS, to be honest.



I agree, Indy. I am not sure what they are trying to do with these prices for WS, and it looks to be the same as the Daffs that a fellow TPFer has. I think it's Chacci. If it has the purple sheen to it, then it could be worth taking a look into I guess, but I thought it was going to be totally different than what it is.  If it were Python, then it could very well catch my eye for sure!


----------



## Ayala

laleeza said:
			
		

> Fingers crossed for you then - perfect time for a kick-*** shoe! You'll get them doll!



 I hope. I'm in the middle of finals right now and they are killing me. After this one more semester and never again...never again. 

Anyway, if anyone gets the JJR call for them could you please let me know so I can try to claim my wait list spot pleasssssseeee?


----------



## Dessye

AEGIS said:


> .....
> 
> 
> whispers
> 
> 
> .....IA
> 
> 
> 
> runs from thread
> 
> 
> :doggie:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol well idk if IA...i think it's a style that is crazy versatile.  the beauty of the maggie is that you could own every single variation and have a really diverse shoe collection. i just don't like this seasons...if he did a maggie in the same skin as the Karung Boulima?! i would be all up on that!



Haha -- I totally agree...  I like the WS/gold Maggie but $1395 is too much.  I've hemmed and hawed over them and then hemmed some more - I think I'm going to waffle until they pre-sell out 

I wasn't too keen on the WS roccia when I heard the description TBH. I don't think Roccia python would be any better either.  It's the pattern of the exotic in conflict with the toe cap.  It needs to be a solid color python, not roccia IMHO.  If they used the python (with effects) they used for the platform of the Gold Winter Trashes with a gold cap then THAT would be TDF.  Or an Asteroid in that version!   READ THIS POST, MSR. LOUBOUTIN. READ THIS POST!!!!


----------



## Ayala

Dessye said:
			
		

> Haha -- I totally agree...  I like the WS/gold Maggie but $1395 is too much.  I've hemmed and hawed over them and then hemmed some more - I think I'm going to waffle until they pre-sell out
> 
> I wasn't too keen on the WS roccia when I heard the description TBH. I don't think Roccia python would be any better either.  It's the pattern of the exotic in conflict with the toe cap.  It needs to be a solid color python, not roccia IMHO.  If they used the python (with effects) they used for the platform of the Gold Winter Trashes with a gold cap then THAT would be TDF.  Or an Asteroid in that version!   READ THIS POST, MSR. LOUBOUTIN. READ THIS POST!!!!



There is that python and brown combo asteroid if you like that one.


----------



## Dessye

Ayala said:


> There is that python and brown combo asteroid if you like that one.



Thanks, I did see that one   I'm hoping to get the black specchio/cork one though.  If I don't get it then it will be sign that I'm not mean to have the shoe.  Hopefully this will trim the number of shoes I buy this year haha

Good luck on your exam!!


----------



## chanel*liz

OMG, I just went out with a girlfriend who was wearing the gold glitter maggies!! THEY ARE TDF in person! Seriously! I am ordering a pair now..


----------



## PetitColibri

Ayala said:


> Head over heels for it. I want them for my law school graduation in May. I think that it is a good time for a kick-*** shoe. I actually sold a couple HG Louboutins to fund it. (Hence my extreme paranoia, lol)



are you wait listed for 160 or 140 ? 
ecomm is having the nude ? 160 or 140 ??


----------



## Ayala

PetitColibri said:
			
		

> are you wait listed for 160 or 140 ?
> ecomm is having the nude ? 160 or 140 ??



Wait listed for the 140. Ecomm is supposed to have the 140.


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

chanel*liz said:


> OMG, I just went out with a girlfriend who was wearing the gold glitter maggies!! THEY ARE TDF in person! Seriously! I am ordering a pair now..




did you take a real-life photo of them?! i'd lovee to see.


----------



## Cityfashionista

chanel*liz said:
			
		

> OMG, I just went out with a girlfriend who was wearing the gold glitter maggies!! THEY ARE TDF in person! Seriously! I am ordering a pair now..



I saw them at Horatio I think.

They really are beautiful!


----------



## chanel*liz

LamborghiniGirl said:
			
		

> did you take a real-life photo of them?! i'd lovee to see.



No, I'm going to ask for a pic right now so you guys can see a real life photo!!


----------



## missgiannina

im confused is it carnival , carnaval or karnival or something else , ive seen so many variations of the spelling.


----------



## gymangel812

missgiannina said:


> im confused is it carnival , carnaval or karnival or something else , ive seen so many variations of the spelling.


gorgeous!!!


----------



## sophinette007

Love them!!!Totally Goregous!!! Carnaval is what is written on the brown box 



missgiannina said:


> im confused is it carnival , carnaval or karnival or something else , ive seen so many variations of the spelling.


----------



## sophinette007

For information purpose, I d'like to show you my Simple pumps 100 in mandarin red patent! It is a bright orange color not really red...I guess the suede and the python would be the same kind of orangey color! This is the exact color of what it looks like in real life!


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

missgiannina said:


> im confused is it carnival , carnaval or karnival or something else , ive seen so many variations of the spelling.



gorgeous!! i love the slingback on you. the colors on the scales are SO vibrant and pretty, love 



sophinette007 said:


> For information purpose, I d'like to show you my Simple pumps 100 in mandarin red patent! It is a bright orange color not really red...I guess the suede and the python would be the same kind of orangey color! This is the exact color of what it looks like in real life!



the color is amazing, so bright. i love them on you!! very pretty


----------



## sophinette007

LamborghiniGirl said:


> the color is amazing, so bright. i love them on you!! very pretty


 
Thank you Lovely!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ Gorgeous color!


----------



## Bruja

missgiannina said:


> im confused is it carnival , carnaval or karnival or something else , ive seen so many variations of the spelling.


Love them in slingbacks!


----------



## sammix3

Gorgeous!



missgiannina said:


> im confused is it carnival , carnaval or karnival or something else , ive seen so many variations of the spelling.


----------



## sammix3

The color is soooo pretty!



sophinette007 said:


> For information purpose, I d'like to show you my Simple pumps 100 in mandarin red patent! It is a bright orange color not really red...I guess the suede and the python would be the same kind of orangey color! This is the exact color of what it looks like in real life!


----------



## Koca

I'm dying to get my hands on a pair of *Geometric Panama Daffodils* but since I'm not from neither Canada nor the US I can't purchase a pair from the CL website.
where can I get a pair from online????


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Koca said:


> I'm dying to get my hands on a pair of *Geometric Panama Daffodils* but since I'm not from neither Canada nor the US I can't purchase a pair from the CL website.
> where can I get a pair from online????



Where are you located? Barney's has them, and they ship to most countries.


----------



## Ayala

Koca said:
			
		

> I'm dying to get my hands on a pair of Geometric Panama Daffodils but since I'm not from neither Canada nor the US I can't purchase a pair from the CL website.
> where can I get a pair from online????



Saks had them too I thought.


----------



## Dessye

Don't know if anyone has posted this or not but Neimans.com has the Lady Max in black:

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...000199cat5130731cat39620738&isEditorial=false

Also in is the Alti Cork/Gold spikes, LP python carnivale, Pigalle Plato 120 in white patent and turquoise suede Bambou.


----------



## hazeltt

LVR has the Fifi 100 in black, nude and hot pink patent!


----------



## Elise499

I love your Simple pump *sophinette007*, the color is lovely !

I went to the JJR boutique last week, here are some pictures of the shoes !


----------



## Elise499




----------



## Elise499

Sorry for all the post !


----------



## UpgradeU

Thank you for sharing Elise! I love the Carnivale LP as well the Turquoise Daffs and Highness.


----------



## indypup

OMG the Matrinana.  And croc Décolleté. 

(oooh, I love how the iPhone adds the correct accent marks!)


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

ohh thanks for the pics *Elise!!!* You rock!!!


----------



## anniethecat

Thanks Elise


----------



## aoqtpi

Elise499 said:


> Sorry for all the post !



Thanks for posting! I lloooovvveee all the croc!


----------



## l.a_girl19

Omg I love the yellow gator VPs!!!!! Thanks for posting these pics Elise!


----------



## indi3r4

wowzaaa  so many crocs!!


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

gorgeous new photos *Elise*!!!! fabulous. I wish there was a CL boutique where I live. Such amazing eye candy


----------



## jeshika

thanks *elise*! the pictures are gorgeous!!!


----------



## Dessye

Thanks, *Elise*!!  Wow, the blue jean croc Pigalle - I DIE!!!


----------



## chanel*liz

Thank you Elise! gorgeous photos!


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

i know i keep asking-- but is anyone a fan of the ring strass? seen it in person yet? planning on getting a pair? something about them in the photos isn't appealing to me like other strass pairs i have. but maybe they look better in person? i'd love to hear what other think.


----------



## chanel*liz

LamborghiniGirl said:


> i know i keep asking-- but is anyone a fan of the ring strass? seen it in person yet? planning on getting a pair? something about them in the photos isn't appealing to me like other strass pairs i have. but maybe they look better in person? i'd love to hear what other think.


 
not a fan  but haven't seen it in person.. so would love to hear what others think also.. side note though, i just ordered the gold maggie 160


----------



## PetitColibri

LamborghiniGirl said:


> i know i keep asking-- but is anyone a fan of the ring strass? seen it in person yet? planning on getting a pair? something about them in the photos isn't appealing to me like other strass pairs i have. but maybe they look better in person? i'd love to hear what other think.



I don't like them either but didn't see it in person


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

chanel*liz said:


> not a fan  but haven't seen it in person.. so would love to hear what others think also.. side note though, i just ordered the gold maggie 160



liz i still want to see a real-life photo!! i have a feeling it will convince me too...


----------



## 318Platinum

chanel*liz said:


> not a fan  but haven't seen it in person.. so would love to hear what others think also.. side note though, i just ordered the gold maggie 160



YES for the 160!!!! No one has posted Mod pics yet, and i'm sure someone on here has them already, so PLEASE be the first!!!


----------



## Elise499

You're welcome ladies 



LamborghiniGirl said:


> i know i keep asking-- but is anyone a fan of the ring strass? seen it in person yet? planning on getting a pair? something about them in the photos isn't appealing to me like other strass pairs i have. but maybe they look better in person? i'd love to hear what other think.



I saw it in real life and I really loved it, the gold ring make the strass look shinier. It is just my opinion, but it's gorgeous !


----------



## Ayala

OMG the turquoise highness. I die. Luckily I'm too scared to call JJR for it.


----------



## chanel*liz

Ayala said:


> OMG the turquoise highness. I die. Luckily I'm too scared to call JJR for it.


 
why are you scared?


----------



## chanel*liz

LamborghiniGirl said:


> liz i still want to see a real-life photo!! i have a feeling it will convince me too...


 
i have a pic my girlfriend sent me but ill just post reveals when i get these in 2 days  can't wait for you to see!


----------



## Ayala

chanel*liz said:


> why are you scared?



I have really bad social anxiety (well anxiety all around) and avoid phone calls as much as possible. Text and emails are fine, I just have an irrational fear of talking to people over the phone.


----------



## LavenderIce

Ayala said:
			
		

> OMG the turquoise highness. I die. Luckily I'm too scared to call JJR for it.



You can call or email Palazzo. I tried them on last week.


----------



## chanel*liz

Ayala said:


> I have really bad social anxiety (well anxiety all around) and avoid phone calls as much as possible. Text and emails are fine, I just have an irrational fear of talking to people over the phone.


 
me too  I always have my DH call for me!!


----------



## Ayala

LavenderIce said:


> You can call or email Palazzo. I tried them on last week.



Thanks! I'll email them. I like to take advantage of the lower prices overseas though. I guess I could email JJR on a whim, then I would know if it was really meant to be, lol.



chanel*liz said:


> me too  I always have my DH call for me!!



Lol, dBF draws the line at international calls for shoes.


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

chanel*liz said:


> i have a pic my girlfriend sent me but ill just post reveals when i get these in 2 days  can't wait for you to see!



did these come in 140 and 160mm? I want to make sure I am definitely ordering the higher ones if I like them... you are killing me with the anticipation


----------



## chanel*liz

LamborghiniGirl said:


> did these come in 140 and 160mm? I want to make sure I am definitely ordering the higher ones if I like them... you are killing me with the anticipation


 
140 and 160.. i ordered 160 of course


----------



## AEGIS

Elise499 said:


> Sorry for all the post !





never apologize for pictures!!! merci beaucoup!!


----------



## AEGIS

Ayala said:


> I have really bad social anxiety (well anxiety all around) and avoid phone calls as much as possible. Text and emails are fine, I just have an irrational fear of talking to people over the phone.




i remember my boss told me this is very generational....she told me to make calls and i was like "can i email?"  and she goes no.  i always practice what i am going to say even for simple calls


----------



## AEGIS

indypup said:


> OMG the Matrinana.  And croc Décolleté.
> 
> (oooh, I love how the iPhone adds the correct accent marks!)




u know the sales person at NM tried to correct me and was like decollete...and i was like...uhmm...i speak french and know how to pronounce an accent aigu when i see one jerk


----------



## AEGIS

chanel*liz said:


> not a fan  but haven't seen it in person.. so would love to hear what others think also.. side note though, i just ordered the gold maggie 160




so 2 days...means after my last final...yes!!!!!


----------



## chanel*liz

AEGIS said:


> i remember my boss told me this is very generational....she told me to make calls and i was like "can i email?" and she goes no. i always practice what i am going to say even for simple calls


 
same here.. i rehearse it in my head.. and im like do i really have to call? DH you do it!!


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

Ayala said:


> I have really bad social anxiety (well anxiety all around) and avoid phone calls as much as possible. Text and emails are fine, I just have an irrational fear of talking to people over the phone.



I hate calling too. But for a different reason-- it is so counter-productive, since no one takes me seriously when they hear my voice! So I never make progress that way. Either has to be in person, or via email.


----------



## Dessye

AEGIS said:


> u know the sales person at NM tried to correct me and was like decollete...and i was like...uhmm...i speak french and know how to pronounce an accent aigu when i see one jerk



How did he want to pronounce it?  I used to say 'Day-coll-et' (because I didn't see the accents aigu) until someone corrected me


----------



## sammix3

Thank you for all the eye candy *Elise*!



chanel*liz said:


> i have a pic my girlfriend sent me but ill just post reveals when i get these in 2 days  can't wait for you to see!



Whoo hoo can't wait to see your haul!  I wish I can rock 140s and 160s like you Liz!



Ayala said:


> I have really bad social anxiety (well anxiety all around) and avoid phone calls as much as possible. Text and emails are fine, I just have an irrational fear of talking to people over the phone.



Sorry to hear that babe, but do it for your CLs!


----------



## Ayala

AEGIS said:
			
		

> i remember my boss told me this is very generational....she told me to make calls and i was like "can i email?"  and she goes no.  i always practice what i am going to say even for simple calls



Promise not to laugh, but I go one step further. I usually write out a script and practice it. 

I agree that it is generational, but I don't know if I would have gotten over it one generation before. While I was an undergrad I had a jib as a receptionist. You would have thought that would have cured it, but it made it worse, lol.


----------



## Ayala

LamborghiniGirl said:
			
		

> I hate calling too. But for a different reason-- it is so counter-productive, since no one takes me seriously when they hear my voice! So I never make progress that way. Either has to be in person, or via email.



That's pretty unprofessional in the part if whoever you're talking too. But I'm young stand ditsy sounding, so I get what you mean.


----------



## Ayala

sammix3 said:
			
		

> Sorry to hear that babe, but do it for your CLs!



I have a 72 hour take home final to do. I think that I will attempt to email JJR and give them until I finish my final and then either call or chicken out, lol.


----------



## Dessye

Ayala said:


> Promise not to laugh, but I go one step further. I usually write out a script and practice it.
> 
> I agree that it is generational, but I don't know if I would have gotten over it one generation before. While I was an undergrad I had a jib as a receptionist. You would have thought that would have cured it, but it made it worse, lol.



I'm OK with conversations over the phone but I used to hate making 'business' calls too.  But that's because I can be scatterbrained.  Sometimes it takes me 10 words to say what I could have said in 5.  When I change my voicemail going on and coming back from vacation -- I always have to do it multiple times because I'm always screwing up.


----------



## AEGIS

Ayala said:


> Promise not to laugh, but I go one step further. I usually write out a script and practice it.
> 
> I agree that it is generational, but I don't know if I would have gotten over it one generation before. While I was an undergrad I had a jib as a receptionist. You would have thought that would have cured it, but it made it worse, lol.




i've done that  it was with legal calls.  i had to call an attorney and ask him about a subpoena...i was super nervous!


----------



## AEGIS

Dessye said:


> How did he want to pronounce it?  I used to say 'Day-coll-et' (because I didn't see the accents aigu) until someone corrected me




w/o the accent.  i just gave him a side eye and carried on.  i stupidly did not try on the decollete while i was there...so now i need to go see if i could possibly fit into a 39 and try to stretch it.  i saw the difference between the camel jazz and the camel though so it was useful.

i hope i can make them my work shoe


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Dessye said:


> I'm OK with conversations over the phone but I used to hate making 'business' calls too.  But that's because I can be scatterbrained.  Sometimes it takes me 10 words to say what I could have said in 5.  When I change my voicemail going on and coming back from vacation -- I always have to do it multiple times because I'm always screwing up.



My dictations used to be like that!!! 

I still get these word-blocks but much much less these days lol. I figured that I end up saying the same things for every patient, just small little changes every now and then lol


----------



## carlinha

AEGIS said:


> i remember my boss told me* this is very generational*....she told me to make calls and i was like "can i email?"  and she goes no.  i always practice what i am going to say even for simple calls



totally agree!  i always prefer email or texting!



AEGIS said:


> u know the sales person at NM tried to correct me and was like decollete...and i was like...uhmm...i speak french and know how to pronounce an accent aigu when i see one jerk



ummm i hope you did this to him -> 



chanel*liz said:


> same here.. i rehearse it in my head.. and im like do i really have to call? DH you do it!!



ahahahahaha OMG i tell DH to do it also!  for some reason especially with H boutiques... eventhough my SA is great really, it makes me nervous to call.  so i tell him please please please call for me!!!



Elise499 said:


> I love your Simple pump *sophinette007*, the color is lovely !
> 
> I went to the JJR boutique last week, here are some pictures of the shoes !



 as always for the beautiful pics *elise*!!!  i really wish i lived in paris so i could check out their stock everyday.    wait a minute... maybe not!


----------



## chanel*liz

carlinha said:


> totally agree! i always prefer email or texting!
> 
> 
> 
> ummm i hope you did this to him ->
> 
> 
> 
> ahahahahaha OMG i tell DH to do it also! for some reason especially with H boutiques... eventhough my SA is great really, it makes me nervous to call. so i tell him please please please call for me!!!
> 
> 
> 
> as always for the beautiful pics *elise*!!! i really wish i lived in paris so i could check out their stock everyday.  wait a minute... maybe not!


 
Always and especially with the H boutiques  i had him call this morning to get my gold maggies and am having him call H boutique to order something also.. i'm too scared


----------



## carlinha

chanel*liz said:


> Always and especially with the H boutiques  i had him call this morning to get my gold maggies and am having him call H boutique to order something also.. i'm too scared



omg i am so glad to know i am not the only one!!!


----------



## ikaesmallz

carlinha said:


> omg i am so glad to know i am not the only one!!!



hilarious! I do the same!! He's always like, "really babe? ok fine, what am I asking for?" :giggles:


----------



## AEGIS

chanel*liz said:


> Always and especially with the H boutiques  i had him call this morning to get my gold maggies and am having him call H boutique to order something also.. i'm too scared




ha! he's nice.  my dh would give me the  and be like "i guess you can't spend money bc i am not calling for your stuff." lol...i willingly call for CLs...yet i will not call to pay my parking tickets


----------



## AEGIS

this listing of the glitter maggies makes it look wonderful

http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-AUTHENT...50698?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item27c188294a


----------



## chanel*liz

AEGIS said:


> this listing of the glitter maggies makes it look wonderful
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-AUTHENT...50698?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item27c188294a



They are better in person


----------



## Dessye

AEGIS said:


> this listing of the glitter maggies makes it look wonderful
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-AUTHENT...50698?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item27c188294a


 
Yes, these photos like more like the real life version.  Although I haven't seen them IRL, I have seen photos from the boutiques and the ayers laminato is much darker of a gold than the stock pics.


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

chanel*liz said:


> They are better in person



ok seriously, this is so tough to bear! pending your photos my charge will go through lol. i know we have both been waiting forever to see them in person!


----------



## samina

Dessye said:


> Yes, these photos like more like the real life version.  Although I haven't seen them IRL, I have seen photos from the boutiques and the ayers laminato is much darker of a gold than the stock pics.



Oh wow I love these!!!


----------



## chanel*liz

Here is a real life pic


----------



## anniethecat

chanel*liz said:


> Here is a real life pic


 
Oh wow!  I love these....the stock pic does absolutely nothing for this shoe!  Thanks Liz.


----------



## Louboufan

Cityfashionista said:


> Ooh I likey
> 
> That Santa fe Maggie scares me. :cry:


 Me too! I love the python Maggie!


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

chanel*liz said:


> Here is a real life pic




Thank you so much for posting!! Are you absolutely in love?


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

chanel*liz said:


> Here is a real life pic



wow Liz, they are amazing!!


----------



## LizzielovesCL

Love those Maggies, Liz Those are a must with an Herve!!


----------



## aoqtpi

chanel*liz said:


> Here is a real life pic



Thanks for sharing! They're gorgeous! Can't wait to see what outfits your pair these with!


----------



## jamidee

LamborghiniGirl said:


> I hate calling too. But for a different reason-- it is so counter-productive, since no one takes me seriously when they hear my voice! So I never make progress that way. Either has to be in person, or via email.



I'm genuinely too lazy to speak over the phone. I'm like that with everything but especially calls with people I don't know. I'd rather text or email. I agree with your boss Aegis. It could be a generational thing. With all the technological advances it's allowing us all to become social morons and only comfortable with being social behind a CPU.


----------



## jamidee

AEGIS said:


> i've done that  it was with legal calls.  i had to call an attorney and ask him about a subpoena...i was super nervous!



I get so nervous with business calls that I want to rush and get off of the phone before I sound less intelligent. So, I just agree to whatever without thinking about it and get off the phone as fast as possible. After I'm off the phone, it clicks what they asked and I usually realize I agreed to something I shouldn't have.


----------



## needloub

chanel*liz said:


> Here is a real life pic



They are absolutely beautiful! I need Maggie's in my life!


----------



## chanel*liz

My GOLD MAGGIES finally came!! OMG I am IN LOVE !!!!!!


----------



## anniethecat

chanel*liz said:


> My GOLD MAGGIES finally came!! OMG I am IN LOVE !!!!!!


 
Need pics now please!


----------



## AEGIS

chanel*liz said:


> My GOLD MAGGIES finally came!! OMG I am IN LOVE !!!!!!



that means updates!! i might have to add these to my 2012 list...i still want to strass them though...make the ott even more ott!


i know you are going to rock the heck out of them liz!! esp. with your coloring!! do you need a new hermes to coordinate?


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

AEGIS said:


> that means updates!! i might have to add these to my 2012 list...i still want to strass them though...make the ott even more ott!
> 
> 
> i know you are going to rock the heck out of them liz!! esp. with your coloring!! do you need a new hermes to coordinate?




That's my plan! I am going to strass mine. I just can't decide on a crystal color.


----------



## sammix3

chanel*liz said:


> My GOLD MAGGIES finally came!! OMG I am IN LOVE !!!!!!



Let's see!!!


----------



## AEGIS

LamborghiniGirl said:


> That's my plan! I am going to strass mine. I just can't decide on a crystal color.




i think a like brown strass would be pretty...have you seen the strass bella used for her carrie bradshaw shoes?  i think that would be awesome


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

AEGIS said:


> i think a like brown strass would be pretty...have you seen the strass bella used for her carrie bradshaw shoes?  i think that would be awesome



i love that color crystal!! i actually have the original carry bradshaw shoes, the pigalle in the dorada strass, so i don't want to repeat-- i think i should do something really neutral, like a platinim or champagne color, or something really bright and unexpected! like purple or turquoise.


----------



## AEGIS

LamborghiniGirl said:


> i love that color crystal!! i actually have the original carry bradshaw shoes, the pigalle in the dorada strass, so i don't want to repeat-- i think i should do something really neutral, like a platinim or champagne color, or something really bright and unexpected! like purple or turquoise.




like a crystal the color of your birkin?  that could be really interesting....

gawd--now i really want them and i really want to strass them....hopefully i can get them spring 2012....my goal is to invest in handbags in 2012...so hard...shoes are so pretty


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

AEGIS said:


> like a crystal the color of your birkin?  that could be really interesting....
> 
> gawd--now i really want them and i really want to strass them....hopefully i can get them spring 2012....my goal is to invest in handbags in 2012...so hard...shoes are so pretty



well i'll be the guinea pig then lol.

what handbags do you want to invest in?!


----------



## AEGIS

LamborghiniGirl said:


> well i'll be the guinea pig then lol.
> 
> what handbags do you want to invest in?!




one of your favs..chanel!! i know i want them in bright colors...my friend was like yeah black is classic but anything bright and tacky is you....i think i kicked him after he said that  and id like an lv alma amarante 

the thing with handbags is that--i look at them and then i think that i could have 2-3 pairs of shoes--sigh--i know after three bags i'll be over it


----------



## chanel*liz

AEGIS said:


> that means updates!! i might have to add these to my 2012 list...i still want to strass them though...make the ott even more ott!
> 
> 
> i know you are going to rock the heck out of them liz!! esp. with your coloring!! do you need a new hermes to coordinate?



I do need a new H bag in my life.. Maybe kiwi?? Thanks babe  I am still waiting on 3 pairs to get here but am going to start updating my thread now


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

chanel*liz said:


> I do need a new H bag in my life.. Maybe kiwi?? Thanks babe  I am still waiting on 3 pairs to get here but am going to start updating my thread now



Yeah please I want to see pics of your new additions, they inspire me for my next purchases


----------



## chanel*liz

CRISPEDROSA said:
			
		

> Yeah please I want to see pics of your new additions, they inspire me for my next purchases



Check my thread babe!


----------



## carlinha

i agree the gold WS maggie is so much richer IRL... the color is not as brassy looking as the stock pic, it is like a deep gold/bronze color, really amazing!!!


----------



## AEGIS

carlinha said:


> i agree the gold WS maggie is so much richer IRL... the color is not as brassy looking as the stock pic, it is like a deep gold/bronze color, really amazing!!!




whoa!! does someone have a shoe update


----------



## indi3r4

^Was gonna say the same thing!  let's see it, C!


----------



## carlinha

AEGIS said:


> whoa!! does someone have a shoe update





indi3r4 said:


> ^Was gonna say the same thing!  let's see it, C!



oh hi ladies :busted

i actually have lots of shoe updates but am being too lazy to watermark and resize.  

i love all my new pairs, but this is definitely up there - they are the Highness in Carnaval python as you can probably tell... the Highness has definitely grown on me!


----------



## AEGIS

carlinha said:


> oh hi ladies :busted
> 
> i actually have lots of shoe updates but am being too lazy to watermark and resize.
> 
> i love all my new pairs, but this is definitely up there - they are the Highness in Carnaval python as you can probably tell... the Highness has definitely grown on me




is it on your blog?


----------



## carlinha

AEGIS said:


> is it on your blog?



no hun i took my blog down a few weeks ago.  too much work


----------



## AEGIS

carlinha said:


> no hun i took my blog down a few weeks ago.  too much work




i was looking for it for awhile.....i thought maybe my internet was broken  i loved your pics..but i get it.


----------



## glamourbag

carlinha said:


> oh hi ladies :busted
> 
> i actually have lots of shoe updates but am being too lazy to watermark and resize.
> 
> i love all my new pairs, but this is definitely up there - they are the Highness in Carnaval python as you can probably tell... the Highness has definitely grown on me!


 Girl, and so you should (let the Highness style grow on you), you rock those babies like nobody's business....the one style I love so much but DH does not like on me....he says I look like I am "foot heavy" with cement shoes stuck to my legs....errr...and how I love the carnival....


----------



## VernisLUV

carnival comes in bianca... maybe your DH will like that more??

when i saw Daffs for the first time, that's exactly how i felt... hahaha! To me it looked like walking with shoe boxes attached to your feet...


----------



## carlinha

AEGIS said:


> i was looking for it for awhile.....i thought maybe my internet was broken  i loved your pics..but i get it.



thanks babe 



glamourbag said:


> Girl, and so you should (let the Highness style grow on you), you rock those babies like nobody's business....the one style I love so much but DH does not like on me....he says I look like I am* "foot heavy" with cement shoes stuck to my legs*....errr...and how I love the carnival....



 cement shoes??!!  OMG... well babe i am sorry to hear that... but have you considered the other carnaval python styles?  pigalle 120 maybe?  HP?


----------



## hazeltt

carlinha said:


> thanks babe
> 
> 
> 
> cement shoes??!!  OMG... well babe i am sorry to hear that... but have you considered the other carnaval python styles?  pigalle 120 maybe?  HP?



I don't know if you did a reveal yet but the carnival python Daffs in your avatar is !!


----------



## bling*lover

carlinha said:


> oh hi ladies :busted
> 
> i actually have lots of shoe updates but am being too lazy to watermark and resize.
> 
> i love all my new pairs, but this is definitely up there - they are the Highness in Carnaval python as you can probably tell... the Highness has definitely grown on me!


 
I don't notice that they were the highness...lol I just thought they were daffs until you said they weren't, I looked closer at the pic and now I can tell. They are gorgeous on you C, amazing, congrats!


----------



## cts900

carlinha said:


> oh hi ladies :busted
> 
> i actually have lots of shoe updates but am being too lazy to watermark and resize.
> 
> i love all my new pairs, but this is definitely up there - they are the Highness in Carnaval python as you can probably tell... the Highness has definitely grown on me!



:girlwhack: OH MYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY


----------



## glamourbag

VernisLUV said:


> carnival comes in bianca... maybe your DH will like that more??
> 
> when i saw Daffs for the first time, that's exactly how i felt... hahaha! To me it looked like walking with shoe boxes attached to your feet...


I think I should give the Biancas a try becasue the carnival is so pretty...just wish they were 150s.....I have tried Dafs and Lady Dafs twice and each time I was like and he was like...so I had to get rid of them....


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

carlinha said:


> thanks babe
> 
> 
> 
> cement shoes??!!  OMG... well babe i am sorry to hear that... but have you considered the other carnaval python styles?  pigalle 120 maybe?  HP?



just so you know, your avatar is serious shoe porn. i want your skin tone and those carnivales! in love.


----------



## carlinha

hazeltt said:


> I don't know if you did a reveal yet but the carnival python Daffs in your avatar is !!



thank you *hazeltt* no i did not do a reveal.  they are the highness actually, hard to tell but the little peep is there.



bling*lover said:


> I don't notice that they were the highness...lol I just thought they were daffs until you said they weren't, I looked closer at the pic and now I can tell. They are gorgeous on you C, amazing, congrats!



thank you *bling*lover*!



cts900 said:


> :girlwhack: OH MYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY



 



glamourbag said:


> I think I should give the Biancas a try becasue the carnival is so pretty...just wish they were 150s.....I have tried Dafs and Lady Dafs twice and each time I was like and he was like...so I had to get rid of them....



what about the lady peep *M*???  lady peep sling?  i know you rock those babe!  



LamborghiniGirl said:


> just so you know, your avatar is serious shoe porn. i want your skin tone and those carnivales! in love.



omg *J* thank you but your avatar is serious bag porn


----------



## Dessye

OK, *C* - give it up!!! Give it up!!!  Let's see what you're stocking up.


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

Dessye said:


> OK, *C* - give it up!!! Give it up!!!  Let's see what you're stocking up.



:snack:


----------



## anniethecat

carlinha said:


> oh hi ladies :busted
> 
> i actually have lots of shoe updates but am being too lazy to watermark and resize.
> 
> i love all my new pairs, but this is definitely up there - they are the Highness in Carnaval python as you can probably tell... the Highness has definitely grown on me!


 
 the highness look awesome on you!


----------



## medicbean

carlinha said:


> oh hi ladies :busted
> 
> i actually have lots of shoe updates but am being too lazy to watermark and resize.
> 
> i love all my new pairs, but this is definitely up there - they are the Highness in Carnaval python as you can probably tell... the Highness has definitely grown on me!



*C* - i think everyone is DYING to see your new additions, pretty please update your thread 
it would be a treat for me once i finish this awful paeds textbook 
xxx


----------



## Dessye

I saw your new avi, C!!! I completely DIE!!! Those are stunning on you!!!   I adore the Highness!!  I'm trying to get a pair but they're selling out like crazy!  I want the Mandarin Red suede but stupid resellers bought them...


----------



## AEGIS

Dessye said:


> I saw your new avi, C!!! I completely DIE!!! Those are stunning on you!!!   I adore the Highness!!  I'm trying to get a pair but they're selling out like crazy!  I want the Mandarin Red suede but stupid resellers bought them...




stupid re-sellers.  i  hope you find a pair soon Dessye!


----------



## Dessye

AEGIS said:


> stupid re-sellers.  i  hope you find a pair soon Dessye!



Thanks!!


----------



## carlinha

anniethecat said:


> the highness look awesome on you!



thank you *annie*!



medicbean said:


> *C* - i think everyone is DYING to see your new additions, pretty please update your thread
> it would be a treat for me once i finish this awful paeds textbook
> xxx



awww, good luck on that peds textbook *medicbean*!!!  i know you can do it!



Dessye said:


> I saw your new avi, C!!! I completely DIE!!! Those are stunning on you!!!   I adore the Highness!!  I'm trying to get a pair but they're selling out like crazy!  I want the Mandarin Red suede but stupid resellers bought them...



OMG resellers are so annoying!!!    good luck on finding your pair *dessye*!!!  highness is amazing   have you tried all the boutiques?  i don't know who has them unfortunately.  was it NAP?


----------



## Dessye

carlinha said:


> thank you *annie*!
> 
> 
> 
> awww, good luck on that peds textbook *medicbean*!!! i know you can do it!
> 
> 
> 
> OMG resellers are so annoying!!!  good luck on finding your pair *dessye*!!! highness is amazing  have you tried all the boutiques? i don't know who has them unfortunately. was it NAP?


 
Thanks C!   yes, NAP had them.  I'm hoping for some returns or waiting for UK to get them in.  Resellers are so annoying but I refuse to pay that much of a mark up.


----------



## airina666

There's a yellow VP 100 on e-comm! OMG they would go so well with my new Mimosa Balenciaga Day!


----------



## l.a_girl19

airina666 said:


> There's a yellow VP 100 on e-comm! OMG they would go so well with my new Mimosa Balenciaga Day!



They are beautiful! You should get them


----------



## airina666

l.a_girl19 said:


> They are beautiful! You should get them



Hehehe you are bad :devil: but yeah I am thinking about it! maybe in the new year!


----------



## aoqtpi

Was waitlisted for these but sadly they hate my foot  I don't know what it is about them but my foot just wouldn't fit in them comfortably!

The colour is magnificent though


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

aoqtpi said:


> Was waitlisted for these but sadly they hate my foot  I don't know what it is about them but my foot just wouldn't fit in them comfortably!
> 
> The colour is magnificent though



OMG!! 

I keep resisting these but every picture I see they say ... buy me... buy me ...

OMG are you SURE you can't make them work? They're gorgeous!

PS ... where did you try these on? Boutique? Dept Store?


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Those are gorgeous! They look fine on your feet! What's the problem? Are they uncomfortable?


----------



## aoqtpi

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> OMG!!
> 
> I keep resisting these but every picture I see they say ... buy me... buy me ...
> 
> OMG are you SURE you can't make them work? They're gorgeous!
> 
> PS ... where did you try these on? Boutique? Dept Store?



Yeah  The slingback wouldn't sit on the back of my foot properly. It's hard to describe, but it kind of 'bubbled', if that makes any sense.

I tried them on at Holts (department store) They had 37s on display and the 36s they brought out for me to try were even more gorgeous than the display pair


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

aoqtpi said:


> Yeah  The slingback wouldn't sit on the back of my foot properly. It's hard to describe, but it kind of 'bubbled', if that makes any sense.
> 
> I tried them on at Holts (department store) They had 37s on display and the 36s they brought out for me to try were even more gorgeous than the display pair



Gah! Now you have me debating them on the E Commerce site ... they'd be so fun for Summer!


----------



## aoqtpi

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Gah! Now you have me debating them on the E Commerce site ... they'd be so fun for Summer!



 You should def get them! The colours are stunning! They're also amazingly light-weight. If it weren't for the fact that I'm pretty sure I wouldn't be able to wear them for more than 5 minutes they'd be sitting beside me right now


----------



## rdgldy

Foot petals makes those strappy strips, which might help with the back strap.  I have a similar problem with my red patent marpops and this helps a little.


----------



## needloub

aoqtpi said:


> Was waitlisted for these but sadly they hate my foot  I don't know what it is about them but my foot just wouldn't fit in them comfortably!
> 
> The colour is magnificent though



Love the print!


----------



## phiphi

aoqtpi said:


> Was waitlisted for these but sadly they hate my foot  I don't know what it is about them but my foot just wouldn't fit in them comfortably!
> 
> The colour is magnificent though



omg aoqtpi - i'm so sorry they're not fitting you! they're amazing! and at holts!!!  is the price much higher here?




			
				nakemosher2of3 said:
			
		

> OMG!! I keep resisting these but every picture I see they say *... buy me... buy me ...* OMG are you SURE you can't make them work? They're gorgeous!
> PS ... where did you try these on? Boutique? Dept Store?



buy me buy me buy me!


----------



## samina

aoqtpi said:


> Was waitlisted for these but sadly they hate my foot  I don't know what it is about them but my foot just wouldn't fit in them comfortably!
> 
> The colour is magnificent though



Wow the colours look ammmmazing!


----------



## sammix3

aoqtpi said:


> Was waitlisted for these but sadly they hate my foot  I don't know what it is about them but my foot just wouldn't fit in them comfortably!
> 
> The colour is magnificent though



Those are so cute! They'd be great for summer. Sorry they didn't work for you.


----------



## aoqtpi

phiphi said:


> omg aoqtpi - i'm so sorry they're not fitting you! they're amazing! and at holts!!!  is the price much higher here?
> 
> 
> 
> buy me buy me buy me!



I believe they were $6X5. The Ron Ron Zeppas 85mm were $695 and I know the Pollocks were less than that. And they're at Bloor HR if you want


----------



## ringing_phone

aoqtpi said:


> Was waitlisted for these but sadly they hate my foot  I don't know what it is about them but my foot just wouldn't fit in them comfortably!
> 
> The colour is magnificent though



I tried these on too and they wouldn't fit my foot   The back strap felt weird and my foot wouldn't sit properly in the shoe.


----------



## Elise499

*aoqtpi* : The Une Plume pollock are amazing, it's too bad they don't fit ! 

Have you seen the Fifi mosaique on the back of this picture ? It looks beautiful




Source


----------



## Ayala

Elise499 said:
			
		

> aoqtpi : The Une Plume pollock are amazing, it's too bad they don't fit !
> 
> Have you seen the Fifi mosaique on the back of this picture ? It looks beautiful
> 
> Source



Are those lady peeps?


----------



## Elise499

Ayala said:


> Are those lady peeps?



I think they are called Makeup Trash


----------



## Ayala

Elise499 said:


> I think they are called Makeup Trash



Thanks Elise!

They are so pretty. But, if they are built on the Lady Peep last it's no dice for me. :cry:


----------



## Dessye

Elise499 said:


> *aoqtpi* : The Une Plume pollock are amazing, it's too bad they don't fit !
> 
> Have you seen the Fifi mosaique on the back of this picture ? It looks beautiful
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source



I'm not so much a fan of the Make Up Trash but I love the mosaic!!


----------



## Ayala

Dessye said:
			
		

> I'm not so much a fan of the Make Up Trash but I love the mosaic!!



I still regret not being able to buy the Daff brode and they are like the pink version. 

If the mosaic is like the Very Galaxy, I just hope the corners are more secure. I hate the scratchy - ness


----------



## Dessye

I think you're right about the Mosaic.  The corners will probably flip up as well.

About the Make Up Trash, personally I think it would have been nicer had they used nude satin rather than nude leather.  But it's still a pretty shoe, just one that I don't _have_ to have


----------



## Ayala

Dessye said:
			
		

> I think you're right about the Mosaic.  The corners will probably flip up as well.
> 
> About the Make Up Trash, personally I think it would have been nicer had they used nude satin rather than nude leather.  But it's still a pretty shoe, just one that I don't have to have



I thought that it was pink. Now looking at it you're right it is nude and now I like it less.


----------



## Star86doll

Elise499 said:


> *aoqtpi* : The Une Plume pollock are amazing, it's too bad they don't fit !
> 
> Have you seen the Fifi mosaique on the back of this picture ? It looks beautiful
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source



Oh totally love Make Up Trash!! Anyone know where they might be available in boutique? And how much are they? I'm a biggest fan of Trash they are very artist to me!


----------



## AEGIS

the makeup trash is so pretty and girly...i like it


----------



## aoqtpi

Elise499 said:


> *aoqtpi* : The Une Plume pollock are amazing, it's too bad they don't fit !
> 
> Have you seen the Fifi mosaique on the back of this picture ? It looks beautiful
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source



The Mosaic is amazing!




Ayala said:


> I still regret not being able to buy the Daff brode and they are like the pink version.
> 
> If the mosaic is like the Very Galaxy, I just hope the corners are more secure. I hate the scratchy - ness



Yeah, my VGs scratch the h*** out of my heel! I can't believe how uncomfortable they are. They're def a 'stare at' shoe for me


----------



## Dessye

I just realized that I should be bought a pair of Mandarin suede Highness from the reseller because although it turns my stomach, I will have to pay even more to buy them from NAP UK!!! :cry:


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

Dessye said:


> I think you're right about the Mosaic.  The corners will probably flip up as well.
> 
> About the Make Up Trash, personally I think it would have been nicer had they used nude satin rather than nude leather.  But it's still a pretty shoe, just one that I don't _have_ to have



i agree-- i think they are lovely, but i definitely don't need them!! and especially now that you pointed out how nude satin would have been a prettier and more elegant choice to me too.


----------



## 318Platinum

Dessye said:


> I just realized that I should be bought a pair of Mandarin suede Highness from the reseller because although it turns my stomach, I will have to pay even more to buy them from NAP UK!!! :cry:



I'm sorry about that, Dessye!!! It's really depressing that we can't get the shoes that we want from the places we want because of resellers!!! I decided to also skip the NAP UK sale, because in the long run, I would most likely pay more for them over there, than over her in the US!! Stupid Euro value!! Stupid VAT!!!


----------



## missgiannina

*Highness 160 Nude







*


----------



## Dessye

^^^
I LOVE the Highness on you!!


----------



## missgiannina

Dessye said:


> ^^^
> I LOVE the Highness on you!!


Thank you, I hope your able to find the mandarin one's w/o paying those outrageous prices!


----------



## Dessye

missgiannina said:


> Thank you, I hope your able to find the mandarin one's w/o paying those outrageous prices!


 
TY!


----------



## sammix3

I saw the nude bianca 120 at Nordstrom today and they're super cute!


----------



## chanel*liz

missgiannina said:
			
		

> Highness 160 Nude



I love those on you!


----------



## AEGIS

i saw these in person today and wasn't impressed...they look good on you though!



missgiannina said:


> *Highness 160 Nude
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Emma4790

Has  anyone heard anything about what colours maggie will be coming in besides the gold or black glitter and python? Any new suede colours been mentioned?


----------



## LizzielovesCL

aoqtpi said:


> Was waitlisted for these but sadly they hate my foot  I don't know what it is about them but my foot just wouldn't fit in them comfortably!
> 
> The colour is magnificent though


 I really like those you on girlie. I say keep them. I do not see anything wrong with them!!


----------



## Dessye

It really IS Christmas!!!!!  

Highness 160 in mandarin suede back on NAP!!!!!  Most sizes still available!

GOGOGOGO!

(I got mine)


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

Emma4790 said:


> Has anyone heard anything about what colours maggie will be coming in besides the gold or black glitter and python? Any new suede colours been mentioned?


 
I know they're coming in a pewter suede, SCP and Foot Candy WC are both getting them.


----------



## PetitColibri

Dessye said:


> It really IS Christmas!!!!!
> 
> Highness 160 in mandarin suede back on NAP!!!!!  Most sizes still available!
> 
> GOGOGOGO!
> 
> (I got mine)



Congrats B !
I'm so happy for you !!
can't wait for your reveal !


----------



## RedBottomLover

sammix3 said:


> I saw the nude bianca 120 at Nordstrom today and they're super cute!


Did you try it on?


----------



## sammix3

RedBottomLover said:


> Did you try it on?



Yup I tried the 35 but they were too big. I'm gunna wait til the 34 and 34.5 comes in at NM cuz Nordstrom didn't order those sizes.


----------



## sammix3

Dessye said:


> It really IS Christmas!!!!!
> 
> Highness 160 in mandarin suede back on NAP!!!!!  Most sizes still available!
> 
> GOGOGOGO!
> 
> (I got mine)



Can't wait to see your reveal!


----------



## Ayala

Dessye said:


> It really IS Christmas!!!!!
> 
> Highness 160 in mandarin suede back on NAP!!!!!  Most sizes still available!
> 
> GOGOGOGO!
> 
> (I got mine)



Yay! Christmas miracle!


----------



## RedBottomLover

sammix3 said:


> Yup I tried the 35 but they were too big. I'm gunna wait til the 34 and 34.5 comes in at NM cuz Nordstrom didn't order those sizes.



So they looked good on? I hope Neiman's and Saks in Tyson's has them. I'll be there next week so I'm looking forward to trying them on!


----------



## AEGIS

Dessye said:


> It really IS Christmas!!!!!
> 
> Highness 160 in mandarin suede back on NAP!!!!!  Most sizes still available!
> 
> GOGOGOGO!
> 
> (I got mine)




yay no reseller!!


----------



## sammix3

RedBottomLover said:


> So they looked good on? I hope Neiman's and Saks in Tyson's has them. I'll be there next week so I'm looking forward to trying them on!



I personally really like them. I can't do anything more than 120 so I think this will be a great shoe. It's super versatile. I asked my NM SA if they received it yet and he said not yet, and he's at the San Francisco store.

Let me know what you think after you check them out.


----------



## AEGIS

is the platform thinner on the 120 bianca than on the 140?  like lower trib toos have a smaller platform i believe than their regular one


----------



## carlinha

Dessye said:


> It really IS Christmas!!!!!
> 
> Highness 160 in mandarin suede back on NAP!!!!!  Most sizes still available!
> 
> GOGOGOGO!
> 
> (I got mine)



YAYYYYYYYY *DESSYE*!!!!! 

soooo excited for you!  can't wait to see pics!


----------



## RedBottomLover

sammix3 said:


> I personally really like them. I can't do anything more than 120 so I think this will be a great shoe. It's super versatile. I asked my NM SA if they received it yet and he said not yet, and he's at the San Francisco store.
> 
> Let me know what you think after you check them out.



Worth the $845 price tag? I will definitely let you know!


----------



## Dessye

PetitColibri said:


> Congrats B !
> I'm so happy for you !!
> can't wait for your reveal !





sammix3 said:


> Can't wait to see your reveal!





Ayala said:


> Yay! Christmas miracle!





AEGIS said:


> yay no reseller!!





carlinha said:


> YAYYYYYYYY *DESSYE*!!!!!
> 
> soooo excited for you!  can't wait to see pics!



Thanks, ladies!   I'm still kind of shocked haha.  I only put my name on the waitlist yesterday evening and got the call this morning.


----------



## samina

Dessye said:


> It really IS Christmas!!!!!
> 
> Highness 160 in mandarin suede back on NAP!!!!!  Most sizes still available!
> 
> GOGOGOGO!
> 
> (I got mine)



Wohoo congrats - miracles do happen yay!!!


----------



## indypup

AEGIS said:
			
		

> is the platform thinner on the 120 bianca than on the 140?  like lower trib toos have a smaller platform i believe than their regular one



Nope... it's the same.  They don't look bad, but the platform does look out of proportion to me.


----------



## BellaShoes

I actually saw the Bianca 120mm at Robertson and they are pretty fabulous IRL, not disproportion at all....


----------



## RedBottomLover

BellaShoes said:


> I actually saw the Bianca 120mm at Robertson and they are pretty fabulous IRL, not disproportion at all....


*bella* I'm trying to resist the Bianca 120 but your comment isn't making it easy  And I say this because I LOVE your style. Ah decisions, decisions!


----------



## BellaShoes

Thank you!! I had the same feeling when I first saw the stock pics..too much platform and not enough heel, but in real life, I love them.


----------



## Dessye

samina said:


> Wohoo congrats - miracles do happen yay!!!



Thank you dear


----------



## Dessye

I tried the Bianca 120 on and they are lovely!  Yup, nothing disporportional at all


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

missgiannina said:


> *Highness 160 Nude
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



*missgiannina* thanks for these pics 

Those looks nice on you!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

What do think about these?

siguiendotendencias.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/12/SiguiendoTendencias-2212-8.jpg


----------



## sammix3

BellaShoes said:


> I actually saw the Bianca 120mm at Robertson and they are pretty fabulous IRL, not disproportion at all....





BellaShoes said:


> Thank you!! I had the same feeling when I first saw the stock pics..too much platform and not enough heel, but in real life, I love them.





Dessye said:


> I tried the Bianca 120 on and they are lovely!  Yup, nothing disporportional at all



Glad to hear all you ladies are loving it too! Can't wait til its available in my size


----------



## Alice1979

New elephante/pewter Maggie available on eComm:

http://us.christianlouboutin.com/shoes-1/maggie-calf.html

Along with yellow patent Lady Lynch and turquise patent Rolando.


----------



## anjali

And watersnake lady daf!!!


----------



## anjali

Does anyone know if any of the department stores will receive the yellow lady lynch? Already sold out in my size on e comm


----------



## indi3r4

Alice1979 said:


> New elephante/pewter Maggie available on eComm:
> 
> http://us.christianlouboutin.com/shoes-1/maggie-calf.html
> 
> Along with yellow patent Lady Lynch and turquise patent Rolando.



If I couldn't find the Anthra, I might have to resort to this elefante/pewter maggie.. anyone knows which boutique in the US is going to receive this? Sold out in my size online already..


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

indi3r4 said:


> If I couldn't find the Anthra, I might have to resort to this elefante/pewter maggie.. anyone knows which boutique in the US is going to receive this? Sold out in my size online already..


 
SCP is getting them and Foot Candy WC already has them


----------



## AEGIS

indi3r4 said:


> If I couldn't find the Anthra, I might have to resort to this elefante/pewter maggie.. anyone knows which boutique in the US is going to receive this? Sold out in my size online already..




this is a good alternative but i hope you find the anthra first


----------



## jamidee

indi3r4 said:


> If I couldn't find the Anthra, I might have to resort to this elefante/pewter maggie.. anyone knows which boutique in the US is going to receive this? Sold out in my size online already..


I like these better than the anthra. The dots on the anthra throws me off.


----------



## jamidee

AEGIS said:


> is the platform thinner on the 120 bianca than on the 140?  like lower trib toos have a smaller platform i believe than their regular one


Maurice has a pic of them on facebook. They are super cute. I'm not sure if the platform is smaller, though.


----------



## jamidee

.


----------



## jamidee

Elise499 said:


> *aoqtpi* : The Une Plume pollock are amazing, it's too bad they don't fit !
> 
> Have you seen the Fifi mosaique on the back of this picture ? It looks beautiful
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source


Wow the mosaic is amazing!!! I loveeeeeee!!! and I "need" a pink shoe! 

Where are these available?!


----------



## chanel*liz

jamidee said:


> Wow the mosaic is amazing!!! I loveeeeeee!!! and I "need" a pink shoe!
> 
> Where are these available?!



i am loving the mosaic too!!


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

*chanel*liz*, i thought of you when i saw these in the display window at horatio-- i know you are lusting them! 






also here is the daffodile ring strass. i *really, really* don't like it.


----------



## chanel*liz

LamborghiniGirl said:


> *chanel*liz*, i thought of you when i saw these in the display window at horatio-- i know you are lusting them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also here is the daffodile ring strass. i *really, really* don't like it.



OMG, thanks for posting babe! those nude/blue asteroids are something ELSE! and I really don't like that ring strass either -


----------



## indi3r4

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> SCP is getting them and Foot Candy WC already has them





AEGIS said:


> this is a good alternative but i hope you find the anthra first





jamidee said:


> I like these better than the anthra. The dots on the anthra throws me off.



Thank you ladies..  I'm still going to hunt for the Anthra but this is a nice substitute..


----------



## 318Platinum

LamborghiniGirl said:


> *chanel*liz*, i thought of you when i saw these in the display window at horatio-- i know you are lusting them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also here is the daffodile ring strass. i *really, really* don't like it.



OMG, TOTALLY LOVE the Asteroid!!! I already knew no one would like the ring strass!! It takes away from the strass itself, IMO. Thanks for the deliciousness,* Lambo*!!


----------



## 318Platinum

anjali said:


> And watersnake lady daf!!!



I wonder if this is the Watersnake Lady Daff e-comm was telling me about a month or two ago? If so, this is supposedly the ONLY snake Daff e-cmm will receive.


----------



## anjali

318Platinum said:
			
		

> I wonder if this is the Watersnake Lady Daff e-comm was telling me about a month or two ago? If so, this is supposedly the ONLY snake Daff e-cmm will receive.



I think so. But I still like the python daf better what do u think of the watersnake?


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

indi3r4 said:


> If I couldn't find the Anthra, I might have to resort to this elefante/pewter maggie.. anyone knows which boutique in the US is going to receive this? Sold out in my size online already..



What is the Anthra? I haven't heard of this before.


----------



## AEGIS

LamborghiniGirl said:


> What is the Anthra? I haven't heard of this before.




anthracite maggie

 i wish the anthra did not have cork...i am sure he will remake it though so i will wait for a version i like


----------



## BellaShoes

Footcandy in Walnut Creek CA has the pewter


----------



## indi3r4

AEGIS said:


> anthracite maggie
> 
> *i wish the anthra did not have cork*...i am sure he will remake it though so i will wait for a version i like



anthra or asteroid?


----------



## indi3r4

LamborghiniGirl said:


> What is the Anthra? I haven't heard of this before.



this one


----------



## anniethecat

AEGIS said:


> anthracite maggie
> 
> i wish the anthra did not have cork...i am sure he will remake it though so i will wait for a version i like


 
Do you mean the astroide?


----------



## AEGIS

indi3r4 said:


> anthra or asteroid?





anniethecat said:


> Do you mean the astroide?



I did mean astroide


----------



## Dessye

I LOVE that Asteroid pump!  But I still wish the big spike was a teeny bit smaller but oh well it's still beautiful!

They changed the vamp on the Banana!   Now it's a Lady Peep 140. Yay!


----------



## angelcove

Dessye said:


> They changed the vamp on the Banana!  Now it's a Lady Peep 140. Yay!


 
What??? Where? Colors?


----------



## AEGIS

Dessye said:


> I LOVE that Asteroid pump!  But I still wish the big spike was a teeny bit smaller but oh well it's still beautiful!
> 
> They changed the vamp on the Banana!   Now it's a Lady Peep 140. Yay!



pictures?!!! and IA about that one spike


----------



## Dessye

angelcove said:


> What??? Where? Colors?



I thought it was called Banane because that's the name that Horatio used in their recent new styles release but I just saw a pair on Neimans online called Banana!  I'm so happy it's official!   I heard that it will come in cork (glazed), black patent, nude patent, navy suede and watersnake.  Maybe others but can't remember.

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...000199cat5130731cat39620738&isEditorial=false


----------



## angelcove

Dessye, I think that style is banane. Maybe NM misspelled? So, the banane has a cork platform and heel, right? Hirshleiffers has the banane in khaki patent which looks like army green. Do you know if the banane will come in regular leather/patent platform & heel?


----------



## skislope15

] i didnt realize that louboutin had named a shoe after me....wish it was nicer though
http://www.barneys.com/Janice/501535123,default,pd.html?q=Louboutin


----------



## gymangel812

LamborghiniGirl said:


> *chanel*liz*, i thought of you when i saw these in the display window at horatio-- i know you are lusting them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also here is the daffodile ring strass. i *really, really* don't like it.


what the heck, i was at horatio yesterday and they said they had no asteroid!


----------



## Dessye

skislope15 said:


> ] i didnt realize that louboutin had named a shoe after me....wish it was nicer though
> http://www.barneys.com/Janice/501535123,default,pd.html?q=Louboutin



:giggles: Yes I saw that and was thinking the same thing!  But it might be a style that's a lot cuter on


----------



## Dessye

angelcove said:


> Dessye, I think that style is banane. Maybe NM misspelled? So, the banane has a cork platform and heel, right? Hirshleiffers has the banane in khaki patent which looks like army green. Do you know if the banane will come in regular leather/patent platform & heel?



Oh OK!  Sorry for the confusion :shame:  Yes, Horatio calls it the Banane!  I listed the media/colorways I remember.  I'm not aware of a mixed media/colorway although that is an excellent idea --- Msr...Louboutin.....HELL-O!!!!!  Hmmm, yes I see it now just like No299.  Suede upper, patent platform and exotic heel!


----------



## jenayb

skislope15 said:


> ] i didnt realize that louboutin had named a shoe after me....wish it was nicer though
> http://www.barneys.com/Janice/501535123,default,pd.html?q=Louboutin



Hmm. That is not what I told Christian to make your namesake shoe look like.


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

Dessye said:


> I thought it was called Banane because that's the name that Horatio used in their recent new styles release but I just saw a pair on Neimans online called Banana!  I'm so happy it's official!   I heard that it will come in cork (glazed), black patent, nude patent, navy suede and watersnake.  Maybe others but can't remember.
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...000199cat5130731cat39620738&isEditorial=false



I have this style from several seasons ago in a Coral patent color. And the Louboutin label on the side of the box says Banana. So maybe in for US shipments that was how it was labeled and now it is labeled Banane in french instead? Obviously NM kept the 'Banana' label. Either way it seems to be the same style.

What other colors besides that bicolor one you posted from the NM site will there be?


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

gymangel812 said:


> what the heck, i was at horatio yesterday and they said they had no asteroid!



it was in the window!! i was there around 11:30 am. when were you?! i would have loved to have met you


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

LamborghiniGirl said:
			
		

> I have this style from several seasons ago in a Coral patent color. And the Louboutin label on the side of the box says Banana. So maybe in for US shipments that was how it was labeled and now it is labeled Banane in french instead? Obviously NM kept the 'Banana' label. Either way it seems to be the same style.
> 
> What other colors besides that bicolor one you posted from the NM site will there be?



It looks like while the last remains the same the peep was modified to not show as much cleavage as previous seasons bananas.


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

anjali said:


> Does anyone know if any of the department stores will receive the yellow lady lynch? Already sold out in my size on e comm



In Spain they are available


----------



## gymangel812

LamborghiniGirl said:


> it was in the window!! i was there around 11:30 am. when were you?! i would have loved to have met you


i was there at the end of the day, right before they closed, so a bit too late! i must have been blind and not saw it but it's odd they didn't mention it when i asked if they had it...


----------



## 318Platinum

gymangel812 said:


> i was there at the end of the day, right before they closed, so a bit too late! i must have been blind and not saw it but it's odd they didn't mention it when i asked if they had it...



Louboutin is really shady, IMO!!! I specifically asked a Madison SA if they would receive the Pigalle Plato 140 in Black or Nude patent again, and she said definitely not because it was a FW style and they are Sold Out! They received the Black Patent this week, and I spoke with her this week!!!


----------



## Dessye

LamborghiniGirl said:


> it was in the window!! i was there around 11:30 am. when were you?! i would have loved to have met you





gymangel812 said:


> i was there at the end of the day, right before they closed, so a bit too late! i must have been blind and not saw it but it's odd they didn't mention it when i asked if they had it...



Horatio just emailed me this am saying they didn't have the Asteroid yet?


----------



## Dessye

318Platinum said:


> Louboutin is really shady, IMO!!! I specifically asked a Madison SA if they would receive the Pigalle Plato 140 in Black or Nude patent again, and she said definitely not because it was a FW style and they are Sold Out! They received the Black Patent this week, and I spoke with her this week!!!



I think some SAs are just not well informed


----------



## chanel*liz

318Platinum said:
			
		

> Louboutin is really shady, IMO!!! I specifically asked a Madison SA if they would receive the Pigalle Plato 140 in Black or Nude patent again, and she said definitely not because it was a FW style and they are Sold Out! They received the Black Patent this week, and I spoke with her this week!!!



Yea, sometimes the SA's just are not that well informed!!


----------



## 318Platinum

Dessye said:


> I think some SAs are just not well informed



Yes, I think that is the case!! I just hope that the next time I am looking for something, they will tell me correctly because I would have bought the shoes on the spot if I knew that they were getting them again!! I made myself pretty clear. UGH, whatever, I am growing tired of this back and forth shoe game I am playing with them.


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

Dessye said:


> Horatio just emailed me this am saying they didn't have the Asteroid yet?



Lol it was in the window, on a revolving display... I swear I didn't hallucinate this!!


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

i had kind of a silly question-- when a shoe arrives, how can you tell if it is 140mm or 160mm? does it say anywhere on the box? where would i measure from and to, to check?


----------



## chacci1

LamborghiniGirl said:


> Lol it was in the window, on a revolving display... I swear I didn't hallucinate this!!



Nope, you are not hallucinating. They recd the asteroid right after Thanksgiving but just for display. They have not recd their full shipment yet!  HTH!


----------



## Ayala

LamborghiniGirl said:
			
		

> i had kind of a silly question-- when a shoe arrives, how can you tell if it is 140mm or 160mm? does it say anywhere on the box? where would i measure from and to, to check?



The box label usually says it. "Mago 160 mm" or "Maggie 140"

Measuring only sometimes works because either a 140 or 160 may end up being 150 since they are handcrafted. 

HTH!


----------



## MissMeggiebeth

LamborghiniGirl said:
			
		

> i had kind of a silly question-- when a shoe arrives, how can you tell if it is 140mm or 160mm? does it say anywhere on the box? where would i measure from and to, to check?



All of mine say the height as part of the name on the box (i.e., Altadama 140 Watersnake).


----------



## Dessye

chacci1 said:


> Nope, you are not hallucinating. They recd the asteroid right after Thanksgiving but just for display. They have not recd their full shipment yet!  HTH!



Aha --- mystery solved!


----------



## Cityfashionista

LamborghiniGirl said:
			
		

> chanel*liz, i thought of you when i saw these in the display window at horatio-- i know you are lusting them!



Yes I fell in love with those at Horatio too.


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

Ayala said:


> The box label usually says it. "Mago 160 mm" or "Maggie 140"
> 
> Measuring only sometimes works because either a 140 or 160 may end up being 150 since they are handcrafted.
> 
> HTH!



Thank you so much for clarifying for me!


----------



## Cityfashionista

AEGIS said:
			
		

> anthracite maggie
> 
> i wish the anthra did not have cork...i am sure he will remake it though so i will wait for a version i like



I feel that way about the cork but that's a shoe I may need to get from jjr 

I really think it's breath taking irl. : love:


----------



## jamidee

LamborghiniGirl said:


> *chanel*liz*, i thought of you when i saw these in the display window at horatio-- i know you are lusting them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also here is the daffodile ring strass. i *really, really* don't like it.


ew that ring strassed makes the shoe look diseased....


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

jamidee said:


> ew that ring strassed makes the shoe look diseased....



honestly it looks better in that photo, blurry, than it does in real life! it looks even worse in person. so unfortunate, considering i love strass normally.


----------



## jamidee

LamborghiniGirl said:


> honestly it looks better in that photo, blurry, than it does in real life! it looks even worse in person. so unfortunate, considering i love strass normally.


I can't look at it without thinking infectious disease and my insides turning inside out. It's like the daf has a STD (shoe transmitted disease?) .


----------



## AEGIS

LamborghiniGirl said:


> honestly it looks better in that photo, blurry, than it does in real life! it looks even worse in person. so unfortunate, considering i love strass normally.





jamidee said:


> I can't look at it without thinking infectious disease and my insides turning inside out. It's like the daf has a STD (shoe transmitted disease?) .




really? it looks nice here imo


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

AEGIS said:


> really? it looks nice here imo



That photo makes it look _*really*_ good, it doesn't look as luminous in real life. But I don't even like it in the photo-- I feel like the bigger the crystals, the cheaper it looks. Lumpy almost... I hope I am not offending anyone! I just like the regular strass. The rings really don't add anything for the better. It just makes the crystals look more separated, not as seamlessly sparkly.


----------



## Cityfashionista

jamidee said:
			
		

> I can't look at it without thinking infectious disease and my insides turning inside out. It's like the daf has a STD (shoe transmitted disease?) .


----------



## PetitColibri

LamborghiniGirl said:


> That photo makes it look _*really*_ good, it doesn't look as luminous in real life. But I don't even like it in the photo-- I feel like the bigger the crystals, the cheaper it looks. Lumpy almost... I hope I am not offending anyone! I just like the regular strass. The rings really don't add anything for the better. It just makes the crystals look more separated, not as seamlessly sparkly.



ITA ! I don't like it AT ALL and I'm a huge strass lover !


----------



## laleeza

AEGIS said:


> really? it looks nice here imo



Kinda reminds me of that eyeball shoe :giggles:


----------



## AEGIS

saks called the Asteroid, Kryptonite....or is the black asteroid called Kryptonite


----------



## Ayala

AEGIS said:


> saks called the Asteroid, Kryptonite....or is the black asteroid called Kryptonite



All of the boutiques that I have contacted have just called it the Asteroid in black, so I'm not sure where Saks got that name. I'm not sure that helps or answers your question, but those are my 2¢.


----------



## chacci1

Dessye said:


> Aha --- mystery solved!



Ha ha!!  Glad I could help!!!!!


----------



## laleeza

AEGIS said:


> saks called the Asteroid, Kryptonite....or is the black asteroid called Kryptonite



Looks like a few places are using kryptonite for the black asteroid. The kriptonite, though, is actually that super spikey shoe he did for the blondes show in 2010. I loooove this shoe

http://thegloss.com/fashion/theatrical-fun-from-the-blonds-at-nyfw/


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

Was at Horatio this week, here are several photos that people may like for reference!


----------



## sammix3

Sparkles!!



LamborghiniGirl said:


> Was at Horatio this week, here are several photos that people may like for reference!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

LamborghiniGirl said:


> Was at Horatio this week, here are several photos that people may like for reference!



Great photos! Thanks!


----------



## samina

Fab pics x


----------



## Jönathan

Nice photos!

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## **shoelover**

LamborghiniGirl said:


> Was at Horatio this week, here are several photos that people may like for reference!



i'm in sparkle heaven


----------



## anjali

CRISPEDROSA said:


> In Spain they are available



Thank you!


----------



## jamidee

laleeza said:


> Looks like a few places are using kryptonite for the black asteroid. The kriptonite, though, is actually that super spikey shoe he did for the blondes show in 2010. I loooove this shoe
> 
> http://thegloss.com/fashion/theatrical-fun-from-the-blonds-at-nyfw/


I like the kriptonite better... I'd love to own those with just a bit smaller spikes.


----------



## chanel*liz

So is lady clou being re released for spring??


----------



## jenayb

chanel*liz said:


> So is lady clou being re released for spring??



I didn't recognize you without your avatar!!


----------



## LVoepink

LamborghiniGirl said:


> Was at Horatio this week, here are several photos that people may like for reference!


 so pretty!


----------



## Dessye

jamidee said:


> I like the kriptonite better... I'd love to own those with just a bit smaller spikes.



Me too!  As is, they wouldn't fit into my closet because of the big spikes


----------



## Dessye

Thanks for the pics, *J*!  I was just there today and I didn't see them   I should have asked though.  But I did 'walk away' with a couple pairs 

AND....



(1) I saw the S/S lookbook!

(2) I LOVE the ring strass .... oh no....$$$

Look book: There is a Lady Highness - exactly how you think it looks!  And a red/pink floral suede print (stunning).  Batik is back but it green/black/yellow.  The green strass is  (and Jet AB I believe )

My wallet is no longer safe like I thought


----------



## Dessye

At Horatio today, I saw:

Hot-pink patent LP sling with white patent platform and black heel
Turquoise suede Banane 140
Black patent and nude patent Bana 140
Lady Lynch yellow patent -- someone was looking for this style?
Batik python NP size 37
Batik python Pigalle, didn't look at size
Maggie Sante Fe
Nude glitter Pigalle Plato/gold specchio heel
No 299 leopard colorway and zebra colorway
Leopard VP, ?size
Leopard Dordogne
Leopard Highness
Hot pink Highness with pink specchio tip
Nude patent Bianca 120
Crospiga in nude patent and white patent
Navy suede New Declic 120
Amethyste python NP
Oyster python NP
White satin Matrinana
White satin Greissimo
Black alligator VP
Brown alligator ?VP
Step'n'Roll
Black suede Splash Fur
Nude patent Altadama
Lady Lynch Fire Opal Strass size 38
Pigalili Plato volcano size 37
LP sling glazed cork
Pigalle Plato ?120 plain cork
Lady Peep Aurora Boreale
Lady Peep Sante Fe
Pigalle Plato ?120 in Hot Pink
Makiymay strass is many colors (eg. aqua, light peach, jet hematite, black (jet), AB)
Pigalle clutch black/black spikes
Pigalle 120 Pollock
Pigalle ?Moonlight crystal on black suede (exclusive to Horatio)
Samira strass Meridien Blue
Black Pindera
Belle Zeppa black suede
Bye Bye in africa suede


----------



## Dessye

^^^
 *LamborghiniGirl* already posted pics of the strass!


----------



## anniethecat

Wow Dessye thanks for the list!

Great pics LG...love all the sparkles!!!


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

Dessye said:


> At Horatio today, I saw:
> 
> Hot-pink patent LP sling with white patent platform and black heel
> Turquoise suede Banane 140
> Black patent and nude patent Bana 140
> Lady Lynch yellow patent -- someone was looking for this style?
> Batik python NP size 37
> Batik python Pigalle, didn't look at size
> Maggie Sante Fe
> Nude glitter Pigalle Plato/gold specchio heel
> No 299 leopard colorway and zebra colorway
> Leopard VP, ?size
> Leopard Dordogne
> Leopard Highness
> Hot pink Highness with pink specchio tip
> Nude patent Bianca 120
> Crospiga in nude patent and white patent
> Navy suede New Declic 120
> Amethyste python NP
> Oyster python NP
> White satin Matrinana
> White satin Greissimo
> Black alligator VP
> Brown alligator ?VP
> Step'n'Roll
> Black suede Splash Fur
> Nude patent Altadama
> Lady Lynch Fire Opal Strass size 38
> Pigalili Plato volcano size 37
> LP sling glazed cork
> Pigalle Plato ?120 plain cork
> Lady Peep Aurora Boreale
> Lady Peep Sante Fe
> Pigalle Plato ?120 in Hot Pink
> Makiymay strass is many colors (eg. aqua, light peach, jet hematite, black (jet), AB)
> Pigalle clutch black/black spikes
> Pigalle 120 Pollock
> Pigalle ?Moonlight crystal on black suede (exclusive to Horatio)
> Samira strass Meridien Blue
> Black Pindera
> Belle Zeppa black suede
> Bye Bye in africa suede



You have SUCH a good memory!!! I wish I had gotten to see the lookbook :cry: i didn't think to ask... can elaborate on the floral pint? what colors is it made up of?

and what pairs did you walk away with?!


----------



## chanel*liz

LamborghiniGirl said:


> You have SUCH a good memory!!! I wish I had gotten to see the lookbook :cry: i didn't think to ask... can elaborate on the floral pint? what colors is it made up of?
> 
> and what pairs did you walk away with?!



I saw the floral print in the look book as well. It's like pinks? I don't know how much you would like it!


----------



## AEGIS

Dessye said:


> Thanks for the pics, *J*!  I was just there today and I didn't see them   I should have asked though.  But I did 'walk away' with a couple pairs
> 
> AND....
> 
> 
> 
> (1) I saw the S/S lookbook!
> 
> (2) I LOVE the ring strass .... oh no....$$$
> 
> Look book: There is a Lady Highness - exactly how you think it looks!  And a red/pink floral suede print (stunning).  Batik is back but it green/black/yellow.  The green strass is  (and Jet AB I believe )
> 
> My wallet is no longer safe like I thought





this spring season is spend season!!


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

chanel*liz said:


> I saw the floral print in the look book as well. It's like pinks? I don't know how much you would like it!



Thanks for the info! Anything in the look book you think I'd love? I trust your judgment


----------



## Dessye

chanel*liz said:


> I saw the floral print in the look book as well. It's like pinks? I don't know how much you would like it!



Yes, it's pinks and maybe a little red.  It's mostly a white background with "swirls" of pinks/red but not evenly distributed.  I thought it was beautiful except that I can't afford to buy all the lovely styles I saw in the Lookbook.  It will come in Daff.

Denim indigo python...(Bianca and another style can't remember)
Oh yes, the green potpourri strass is coming in Fifi as well.
Just Piks will come in green potpourri/cobra and silver potpourri/?cobra
There will be a Highness-like shoe with straps ala CrossPiga...can't remember name
The gold miniayers "Lady Clou", "Pigalle" and "Pigalle" flats
A LP in white towel with red embroided crest style


----------



## Dessye

AEGIS said:


> this spring season is spend season!!



:true:


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

Dessye said:


> Yes, it's pinks and maybe a little red.  It's mostly a white background with "swirls" of pinks/red but not evenly distributed.  I thought it was beautiful except that I can't afford to buy all the lovely styles I saw in the Lookbook.  It will come in Daff.
> 
> Denim indigo python...(Bianca and another style can't remember)
> Oh yes, the green potpourri strass is coming in Fifi as well.
> Just Piks will come in green potpourri/cobra and silver potpourri/?cobra
> There will be a Highness-like shoe with straps ala CrossPiga...can't remember name
> The gold miniayers "Lady Clou", "Pigalle" and "Pigalle" flats
> A LP in white towel with red embroided crest style



A LP in white towel???


----------



## Dessye

LamborghiniGirl said:


> A LP in white towel???



Perhaps it should have been called white robe :giggles:  I only saw a stock pic so I don't know what texture "towel" is...


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

weird.... like a terrycloth material you think?


----------



## Dessye

LamborghiniGirl said:


> You have SUCH a good memory!!! I wish I had gotten to see the lookbook :cry: i didn't think to ask... can elaborate on the floral pint? what colors is it made up of?
> 
> *and what pairs did you walk away with*?!



That's a secret for now


----------



## Dessye

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> weird.... like a terrycloth material you think?



I suppose


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

Dessye said:


> I suppose



if it is white terry cloth, imagine how quickly it will show dirt!!


----------



## rdgldy

*dessye,* could it be like a toile?


----------



## chanel*liz

Dessye said:


> Yes, it's pinks and maybe a little red.  It's mostly a white background with "swirls" of pinks/red but not evenly distributed.  I thought it was beautiful except that I can't afford to buy all the lovely styles I saw in the Lookbook.  It will come in Daff.
> 
> Denim indigo python...(Bianca and another style can't remember)
> Oh yes, the green potpourri strass is coming in Fifi as well.
> Just Piks will come in green potpourri/cobra and silver potpourri/?cobra
> There will be a Highness-like shoe with straps ala CrossPiga...can't remember name
> The gold miniayers "Lady Clou", "Pigalle" and "Pigalle" flats
> A LP in white towel with red embroided crest style



Lady clou!!?!


----------



## carlinha

LamborghiniGirl said:


> Was at Horatio this week, here are several photos that people may like for reference!



droolfest!!!  i really love those maggies, did you get them *J*?



Dessye said:


> Thanks for the pics, *J*!  I was just there today and I didn't see them   I should have asked though.  But I did 'walk away' with a couple pairs
> 
> AND....
> 
> 
> 
> (1) I saw the S/S lookbook!
> 
> (2) I LOVE the ring strass .... oh no....$$$
> 
> Look book: There is a Lady Highness - exactly how you think it looks!  And a red/pink floral suede print (stunning).  Batik is back but it green/black/yellow.  The green strass is  (and Jet AB I believe )
> 
> My wallet is no longer safe like I thought





Dessye said:


> At Horatio today, I saw:
> 
> Hot-pink patent LP sling with white patent platform and black heel
> Turquoise suede Banane 140
> Black patent and nude patent Bana 140
> Lady Lynch yellow patent -- someone was looking for this style?
> Batik python NP size 37
> Batik python Pigalle, didn't look at size
> Maggie Sante Fe
> Nude glitter Pigalle Plato/gold specchio heel
> No 299 leopard colorway and zebra colorway
> Leopard VP, ?size
> Leopard Dordogne
> Leopard Highness
> Hot pink Highness with pink specchio tip
> Nude patent Bianca 120
> Crospiga in nude patent and white patent
> Navy suede New Declic 120
> Amethyste python NP
> Oyster python NP
> White satin Matrinana
> White satin Greissimo
> Black alligator VP
> Brown alligator ?VP
> Step'n'Roll
> Black suede Splash Fur
> Nude patent Altadama
> Lady Lynch Fire Opal Strass size 38
> Pigalili Plato volcano size 37
> LP sling glazed cork
> Pigalle Plato ?120 plain cork
> Lady Peep Aurora Boreale
> Lady Peep Sante Fe
> Pigalle Plato ?120 in Hot Pink
> Makiymay strass is many colors (eg. aqua, light peach, jet hematite, black (jet), AB)
> Pigalle clutch black/black spikes
> Pigalle 120 Pollock
> Pigalle ?Moonlight crystal on black suede (exclusive to Horatio)
> Samira strass Meridien Blue
> Black Pindera
> Belle Zeppa black suede
> Bye Bye in africa suede



amazing memory, thanks *dessye*!



Dessye said:


> Yes, it's pinks and maybe a little red.  It's mostly a white background with "swirls" of pinks/red but not evenly distributed.  I thought it was beautiful except that I can't afford to buy all the lovely styles I saw in the Lookbook.  It will come in Daff.
> 
> Denim indigo python...(Bianca and another style can't remember)
> Oh yes, the green potpourri strass is coming in Fifi as well.
> Just Piks will come in green potpourri/cobra and silver potpourri/?cobra
> There will be a Highness-like shoe with straps ala CrossPiga...can't remember name
> The gold miniayers "Lady Clou", "Pigalle" and "Pigalle" flats
> A *LP in white towel with red embroided crest style*



LP TOWEL??!?!?!  :lolots::lolots:



Dessye said:


> That's a secret for now



COME ON *DESSYE*!!!! SHOW SHOW SHOWWWWWW!!!


----------



## Dessye

carlinha said:


> droolfest!!!  i really love those maggies, did you get them *J*?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> amazing memory, thanks *dessye*!
> 
> 
> 
> LP TOWEL??!?!?!  :lolots::lolots:
> 
> COME ON *DESSYE*!!!! SHOW SHOW SHOWWWWWW!!!


. I will do a reveal of all my acquisitions once I get home, includingspme I haven't yet posted.


----------



## carlinha

Dessye said:


> . I will do a reveal of all my acquisitions once I get home, includingspme I haven't yet posted.



ok when will this be?!!?!


----------



## Dessye

chanel*liz said:


> Lady clou!!?!



No I put "lady Clou" b/c it's not Lady but the same last with the gold spikey bow but no studs along the platform or heel. Forget style names.


----------



## carlinha

Dessye said:


> No I put "lady Clou" b/c it's not Lady but the same last with the gold spikey bow but no studs along the platform or heel. Forget style names.



It's like an LP sling version with the Metal Nodo bow


----------



## Dessye

rdgldy said:


> *dessye,* could it be like a toile?



I'll look at the book again Tues and report back!


----------



## Dessye

carlinha said:


> ok when will this be?!!?!



If I have time, next Wednesday. Otherwise will have to wait for the following weekend. My new shoes should arrive Tuesday!


----------



## chanel*liz

Dessye said:
			
		

> No I put "lady Clou" b/c it's not Lady but the same last with the gold spikey bow but no studs along the platform or heel. Forget style names.



Ah ok.


----------



## AEGIS

all of these styles truly sound lovely.  fall was a mediocre season to me....spring sounds beautiful.


----------



## carlinha

AEGIS said:


> all of these styles truly sound lovely.  fall was a mediocre season to me....spring sounds beautiful.



totally agree *aegis*... always the case with me


----------



## AEGIS

carlinha said:


> totally agree *aegis*... always the case with me



you CANNOT pop in here with these amazing new avis and no explanations missy

love the royal blue new H bag!  you're tippytoeing into H land...first cdc bracelets, small bag...are you getting a birkin or kelly soon?!


----------



## carlinha

AEGIS said:


> you CANNOT pop in here with these amazing new avis and no explanations missy
> 
> love the royal blue new H bag!  you're tippytoeing into H land...first cdc bracelets, small bag...are you getting a birkin or kelly soon?!



thanks *aegis*!  i still can't believe i got this amazing bag!  as you know it's one of my fave colors!

as far as B or K... let's just say i've put it out there into the universe... it's up to fate now how or when things will turn out!


----------



## AEGIS

carlinha said:


> thanks *aegis*!  i still can't believe i got this amazing bag!  as you know it's one of my fave colors!
> 
> as far as B or K... let's just say i've put it out there into the universe... it's up to fate now how or when things will turn out!




yay!!! rb is one of my fav colors...i have to routinely stop myself from buying more than one pair of RB shoes...still love the blue metalipp 

hope you get your bag. you're so well dressed and have such fun with your clothing, i know you'd wear your H well and not let it wear you like so many others seem to do.


----------



## 318Platinum

Dessye said:
			
		

> Yes, it's pinks and maybe a little red.  It's mostly a white background with "swirls" of pinks/red but not evenly distributed.  I thought it was beautiful except that I can't afford to buy all the lovely styles I saw in the Lookbook.  It will come in Daff.
> 
> Denim indigo python...(Bianca and another style can't remember)
> Oh yes, the green potpourri strass is coming in Fifi as well.
> Just Piks will come in green potpourri/cobra and silver potpourri/?cobra
> There will be a Highness-like shoe with straps ala CrossPiga...can't remember name
> The gold miniayers "Lady Clou", "Pigalle" and "Pigalle" flats
> A LP in white towel with red embroided crest style



Is there any way you may have a pic of that Daff? I don't know how much wear I could get out of it, but I'm not sure if it sounds good or not. I can't picture it at all. I would really appreciate it. TIA


----------



## samina

Ladies will they be releasing any bright suede Ron Rons in the Resort 2012 collections?


----------



## Dannybarbie

Hi !This is my first time posting here!
Has anyone seen a Daf Booty in black leather?
I was told it is sold out!
Thanks!Happy New Year!


----------



## hazeltt

Dessye said:


> At Horatio today, I saw:
> 
> Hot-pink patent LP sling with white patent platform and black heel
> Turquoise suede Banane 140
> Black patent and nude patent Bana 140
> Lady Lynch yellow patent -- someone was looking for this style?
> Batik python NP size 37
> Batik python Pigalle, didn't look at size
> Maggie Sante Fe
> Nude glitter Pigalle Plato/gold specchio heel
> No 299 leopard colorway and zebra colorway
> Leopard VP, ?size
> Leopard Dordogne
> Leopard Highness
> Hot pink Highness with pink specchio tip
> Nude patent Bianca 120
> Crospiga in nude patent and white patent
> Navy suede New Declic 120
> Amethyste python NP
> Oyster python NP
> White satin Matrinana
> White satin Greissimo
> Black alligator VP
> Brown alligator ?VP
> Step'n'Roll
> Black suede Splash Fur
> Nude patent Altadama
> Lady Lynch Fire Opal Strass size 38
> Pigalili Plato volcano size 37
> LP sling glazed cork
> Pigalle Plato ?120 plain cork
> Lady Peep Aurora Boreale
> Lady Peep Sante Fe
> Pigalle Plato ?120 in Hot Pink
> Makiymay strass is many colors (eg. aqua, light peach, jet hematite, black (jet), AB)
> Pigalle clutch black/black spikes
> Pigalle 120 Pollock
> Pigalle ?Moonlight crystal on black suede (exclusive to Horatio)
> Samira strass Meridien Blue
> Black Pindera
> Belle Zeppa black suede
> Bye Bye in africa suede



Thank you so much for the info! You have an amazing memory! And I'm so jelly you get to travel around so much!! Hope you have fun in NYC =)

Happy 2012 everyone!


----------



## 318Platinum

Dannybarbie said:


> Hi !This is my first time posting here!
> Has anyone seen a Daf Booty in black leather?
> I was told it is sold out!
> Thanks!Happy New Year!



Hi there, *Danny*! Welcome to the forum!! I hope it doesn't come across as rude or mean, but you will have to be more specific. What size are you looking for? It may be sold out, but you never know. I would say to call a boutique, because they can search companywide, and I would also call a few different dept. stores. After that, I would try Evilbay!! Good Luck on your search, sweetness!


----------



## jeNYC

samina said:
			
		

> Ladies will they be releasing any bright suede Ron Rons in the Resort 2012 collections?



I would love to know too.


----------



## sammix3

jeNYC said:


> I would love to know too.



Me three!  Doesn't have to be suede


----------



## samina

I was told Feb 2012 for bright resort colours but no more info


----------



## chanel*liz

samina said:


> I was told Feb 2012 for bright resort colours but no more info



sounds exciting!!!!


----------



## jeNYC

sammix3 said:
			
		

> Me three!  Doesn't have to be suede



I need royal blue suede ron ron's LOL


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

Happy New Year Ladies ..


----------



## sammix3

jeNYC said:


> I need royal blue suede ron ron's LOL



Those sound amazing.


----------



## carlinha

AEGIS said:


> yay!!! rb is one of my fav colors...i have to routinely stop myself from buying more than one pair of RB shoes...still love the blue metalipp
> 
> hope you get your bag. you're so well dressed and have such fun with your clothing, i know you'd wear your H well and not let it wear you like so many others seem to do.



thank you *aegis* 



Dessye said:


> Yes, it's pinks and maybe a little red.  It's mostly a white background with "swirls" of pinks/red but not evenly distributed.  I thought it was beautiful except that I can't afford to buy all the lovely styles I saw in the Lookbook.  It will come in Daff.





318Platinum said:


> Is there any way you may have a pic of that Daff? I don't know how much wear I could get out of it, but I'm not sure if it sounds good or not. I can't picture it at all. I would really appreciate it. TIA



I'm not sure if this is what *Dessye* is referring to, but it is called *Popi fabric*:
in *Highness and Volpi*


----------



## rdgldy

I love the fabric-so pretty.  Might like it in a VP!


----------



## sammix3

carlinha said:


> thank you *aegis*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure if this is what *Dessye* is referring to, but it is called *Popi fabric*:
> in *Highness and Volpi*



It's super pretty! Any idea on other styles that this might come in?

BTW, loving your new avitar!


----------



## carlinha

sammix3 said:


> It's super pretty! Any idea on other styles that this might come in?
> 
> BTW, loving your new avitar!



thanks *sammix*!  i'm not sure i didn't ask since it wasn't one of the styles i was super interested in.


----------



## AEGIS

oh that is so lovely and pink....sigh..i have one pink cl wait..2...and have told myself no more..unless it is a barbie pink


----------



## akillian24

I need blue suede daffys.  I got in on the CL trend *just a wee too late* to snag them, and I'm obsessed!  Suede looks so fab in just about anything!



jeNYC said:


> I need royal blue suede ron ron's LOL


----------



## indi3r4

carlinha said:


> thank you *aegis*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure if this is what *Dessye* is referring to, but it is called *Popi fabric*:
> in *Highness and Volpi*





rdgldy said:


> I love the fabric-so pretty.  Might like it in a VP!


woooow, very pretty and girly!  and I agree, I would love to see it in a VP.


----------



## DollyAntics

Has anybody seen the matte black python daffodil yet? TIA!


----------



## Dessye

carlinha said:


> thank you *aegis*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure if this is what *Dessye* is referring to, but it is called *Popi fabric*:
> in *Highness and Volpi*


 
Yes, that's it!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

Hi ladies, I searched this thread with no luck. Does anyone know if the black pigalle with gold spikes comes in a 100mm and if so which boutiques/dept. stores are getting  them or have them? Thank you!


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

carlinha said:


> thank you *aegis*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure if this is what *Dessye* is referring to, but it is called *Popi fabric*:
> in *Highness and Volpi*



it's actually really pretty! i don't think i'll be getting it though. any other new photos where these came from?


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> Hi ladies, I searched this thread with no luck. Does anyone know if the black pigalle with gold spikes comes in a 100mm and if so which boutiques/dept. stores are getting  them or have them? Thank you!



Overseas! Not sure which boutiques though. Sorry


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Hi ladies,

does anyone know what inventory Neiman Marcus will be getting for this spring/summer 2012?!?!?

I have a pretty big gift card and wanna know what their selection is to make the best choice lol

Thank you and happy new years!!!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Love that new fabric! So pretty!


----------



## carlinha

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> Hi ladies, I searched this thread with no luck. Does anyone know if the black pigalle with gold spikes comes in a 100mm and if so which boutiques/dept. stores are getting  them or have them? Thank you!



for sure the sydney boutique had them, and i think one of the UK (or maybe it was paris ) boutiques....


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*naked, carlinha- *thanks girls, I'll send out some emails and see what happens


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

carlinha said:


> thank you *aegis*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure if this is what *Dessye* is referring to, but it is called *Popi fabric*:
> in *Highness and Volpi*



Love the fabric


----------



## anniethecat

Loving the Popi fabric!  Hope it comes in something lower than a 150.


----------



## jenayb

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> *naked, carlinha- *thanks girls, I'll send out some emails and see what happens



I hate to be the bearer of bad news babe, but my SA at JJR told me quite some time ago that all of Europe is sold out of that particular style. I missed them, too, as she accidentally put me on the list for the wrong Pigalle. :cry:


----------



## Emma4790

anniethecat said:


> Loving the Popi fabric!  Hope it comes in something lower than a 150.



Its coming in a really nice wedge!  I'm assuming that'll be 140!


----------



## sammix3

Emma4790 said:


> Its coming in a really nice wedge!  I'm assuming that'll be 140!



Do you know which style or how it looks like?


----------



## moshi_moshi

carlinha said:


> thank you *aegis*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure if this is what *Dessye* is referring to, but it is called *Popi fabric*:
> in *Highness and Volpi*



oh my!!!!!  i love this fabric!!!!


----------



## samina

What styles n heel height does the carnival python come in?


----------



## AEGIS

samina said:


> What styles n heel height does the carnival python come in?




VP 120
Pigalle 120
Lady Peep 150
Daffodil 160
....it might also be in the highness 160


there might be other styles that i am not aware of


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

AEGIS said:


> VP 120
> Pigalle 120
> Lady Peep 150
> Daffodil 160
> ....it might also be in the highness 160
> 
> 
> there might be other styles that i am not aware of




Lady Peep Sling 150
Highness 160
VP 100
HP 120
Shelly 90
Pigalle 100

Feel free to add on. These are all I can recall off the top of my head.


----------



## samina

AEGIS said:


> VP 120
> Pigalle 120
> Lady Peep 150
> Daffodil 160
> ....it might also be in the highness 160
> 
> 
> there might be other styles that i am not aware of


Aegis - wow thanks for the quick reply..! I was hoping it came in 100 height or less? I can't do more then 100 height


----------



## AEGIS

samina said:


> Aegis - wow thanks for the quick reply..! I was hoping it came in 100 height or less? I can't do more then 100 height




naked gave some other styles.  i hope one of them works for you! if you end up getting it in in a lower heel please post pics bc everyone else has posted pics of 120mm+


----------



## samina

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Lady Peep Sling 150
> Highness 160
> VP 100
> HP 120
> Shelly 90
> Pigalle 100
> 
> Feel free to add on. These are all I can recall off the top of my head.


Thanks Naked !! VP 100, I thought it was 120 inc the platform is there a shorter one too??


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

samina said:


> Thanks Naked !! VP 100, I thought it was 120 inc the platform is there a shorter one too??



It's new this season I believe. VP 100!! LV forum shops is receiving them! Give them a call, they're open right now!


----------



## samina

AEGIS said:


> naked gave some other styles.  i hope one of them works for you! if you end up getting it in in a lower heel please post pics bc everyone else has posted pics of 120mm+


I wanted to go try them on but don't think I can manage a 120, and hadn't seen any lower ones in London..  will try looking again


----------



## AEGIS

is the introduction of lower heels an indication that heel heights are now on the down swing?


----------



## samina

Hope so then I can walk in them!!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

jenaywins said:


> I hate to be the bearer of bad news babe, but my SA at JJR told me quite some time ago that all of Europe is sold out of that particular style. I missed them, too, as she accidentally put me on the list for the wrong Pigalle. :cry:


 
I figured as much thanks for letting me know, I'll just have to keep stalking ebay and bonanza for any pigalle spike 100s!


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

AEGIS said:


> is the introduction of lower heels an indication that heel heights are now on the down swing?



i hope not! for those of us who are vertically impaired  hopefully they can just offer a variety for everyone's tastes.


----------



## jenayb

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> I figured as much thanks for letting me know, I'll just have to keep stalking ebay and bonanza for any pigalle spike 100s!



38.5 right? I'll keep my eye out for you.


----------



## skislope15

akillian24 said:


> I need blue suede daffys.  I got in on the CL trend *just a wee too late* to snag them, and I'm obsessed!  Suede looks so fab in just about anything!



These may work for you, everyone is sizing down on them they run big
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Christian-L...omen_s_Shoes&hash=item3a6eb8eb64#ht_500wt_922

If you are interested you may want to email the seller and work out a deal, i cant see them lasting the length of the auction


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

jenaywins said:


> 38.5 right? I'll keep my eye out for you.



38 or maybe 37.5 in the 100mm any color combo with black! Thanks babe! Xoxo


----------



## jenayb

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> 38 or maybe 37.5 in the 100mm any color combo with black! Thanks babe! Xoxo





Wait - we are the same size. You need a 38.


----------



## Dannybarbie

318Platinum said:


> Hi there, *Danny*! Welcome to the forum!! I hope it doesn't come across as rude or mean, but you will have to be more specific. What size are you looking for? It may be sold out, but you never know. I would say to call a boutique, because they can search companywide, and I would also call a few different dept. stores. After that, I would try Evilbay!! Good Luck on your search, sweetness!



Hi 318 Platinum!Thank you so much for your reply!I will try a few more stores!
They don't have in the boutique not even to order from another store , I have also tried Sak's and Neiman....
Thank you for being so sweet!


----------



## Dessye

Dannybarbie said:


> Hi !This is my first time posting here!
> Has anyone seen a Daf Booty in black leather?
> I was told it is sold out!
> Thanks!Happy New Year!



Post this question here:

http://forum.purseblog.com/louboutin-shopping/help-me-find-style-size-post-requests-here-568674.html

And welcome to tPF! :welcome2:


----------



## Dannybarbie

318Platinum said:


> Hi there, *Danny*! Welcome to the forum!! I hope it doesn't come across as rude or mean, but you will have to be more specific. What size are you looking for? It may be sold out, but you never know. I would say to call a boutique, because they can search companywide, and I would also call a few different dept. stores. After that, I would try Evilbay!! Good Luck on your search, sweetness!





Dessye said:


> Post this question here:
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/louboutin-shopping/help-me-find-style-size-post-requests-here-568674.html
> 
> And welcome to tPF! :welcome2:


Hi Dessye!Thank you !I will try!


----------



## UpgradeU

I agree with the ladies who prefer the spring season, I finally managed to get hold of the Leopard Highness but now I'm interested in even more styles!

I think that the trends may start to lean more towards stiletto heels instead of platforms but hopefully we still have a wide selection of 120mm+ styles!


----------



## Dessye

Oh I just remembered, I saw the Dafreak at Bergdorf's yesterday.  I can't say that I like it 

Selection wasn't that great.  There were a bunch of strass styles including Sexy 100 in Jet Nut, Gozul in Jet hematite size 38, Very Riche AB, Daf light peach, (?)Fifi in Volcano.

Black python/blk miniglitter Maggie 140 (which is 'meh' IMHO)
Peanut-like style with criss-cross vamp in denim indio python.
Intern flat
Yellow patent Lady Lynch 120
Alti glazed cork/gold spikes
Nude patent and hot pink Bianca 120
Gold miniglitter LP sling
Black miniglitter LP sling with red miniglitter tip, size 38 on display
Highness in black leather, ?red tip
Bye Bye in taupe suede size 36.5 on display
Bye Bye in black suede, size 35 only left (on display)
Bambou 140 chartreuse suede
Bambou 140 black suede
Tall boots in black leather and dark brown leather
Vicky Botta 120 in red leather and ?oyster suede
Mille Dam in nude patent

At Saks there was:
Burgundy/black patent/python Discocotte
LP python carnival
LP Sante Fe
Nude patent Highness
No299 trash, zebra heel/gold specchio platform
Bruges ?100 in black leather
Prorata 90 in black leather
Black patent Simple 70
Pigalle plato 120 in hot pink
Bye Bye in taupe
Maggie in elephante/taupe suede vamp
Maggie 140 in roccia watersnake/black kid vamp/silver cap (I kind of like this!)
Highness in nude patent
Areana/strass
Bibi Botta in black suede

Barney's:
Hot pink patent LP
Nude patent LP
Black leather Highness
Tuba boot in black leather and camel leather
Babel 85 in black leather and dark brown leather
Areana
Melides black/straw-color
Coral patent Bianca ?120
Belle 85 in black python crystal
Belle Zeppa in mandarin red suede and light grey suede
Janice
Ron Ron Zeppa ?100 in black patent


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

jenaywins said:


> Wait - we are the same size. You need a 38.


 
Hope we both eventually find a pair


----------



## sammix3

Omg how was the hot pink bianca 120 and the coral bianca 120?



Dessye said:


> Oh I just remembered, I saw the Dafreak at Bergdorf's yesterday.  I can't say that I like it
> 
> Selection wasn't that great.  There were a bunch of strass styles including Sexy 100 in Jet Nut, Gozul in Jet hematite size 38, Very Riche AB, Daf light peach, (?)Fifi in Volcano.
> 
> Black python/blk miniglitter Maggie 140 (which is 'meh' IMHO)
> Peanut-like style with criss-cross vamp in denim indio python.
> Intern flat
> Yellow patent Lady Lynch 120
> Alti glazed cork/gold spikes
> Nude patent and hot pink Bianca 120
> Gold miniglitter LP sling
> Black miniglitter LP sling with red miniglitter tip, size 38 on display
> Highness in black leather, ?red tip
> Bye Bye in taupe suede size 36.5 on display
> Bye Bye in black suede, size 35 only left (on display)
> Bambou 140 chartreuse suede
> Bambou 140 black suede
> Tall boots in black leather and dark brown leather
> Vicky Botta 120 in red leather and ?oyster suede
> Mille Dam in nude patent
> 
> At Saks there was:
> Burgundy/black patent/python Discocotte
> LP python carnival
> LP Sante Fe
> Nude patent Highness
> No299 trash, zebra heel/gold specchio platform
> Bruges ?100 in black leather
> Prorata 90 in black leather
> Black patent Simple 70
> Pigalle plato 120 in hot pink
> Bye Bye in taupe
> Maggie in elephante/taupe suede vamp
> Maggie 140 in roccia watersnake/black kid vamp/silver cap (I kind of like this!)
> Highness in nude patent
> Areana/strass
> Bibi Botta in black suede
> 
> Barney's:
> Hot pink patent LP
> Nude patent LP
> Black leather Highness
> Tuba boot in black leather and camel leather
> Babel 85 in black leather and dark brown leather
> Areana
> Melides black/straw-color
> Coral patent Bianca ?120
> Belle 85 in black python crystal
> Belle Zeppa in mandarin red suede and light grey suede
> Janice
> Ron Ron Zeppa ?100 in black patent


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

Ladies, any advice about the Bianca 120 sizing plz?


----------



## VernisLUV

^ i wanted to know too! I'm thinking go 0.5 up from bianca 140... but i may be wrong...


----------



## AEGIS

wow Dessye when you get intel--you GET intel! thanks!


----------



## sammix3

^SeDuCTive^ said:


> Ladies, any advice about the Bianca 120 sizing plz?



I think you would need to size down... I tried on a 35 and it felt looser than the 35 I have for my new simples, which is supposed to be your TTS.


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

Dessye said:


> Oh I just remembered, I saw the Dafreak at Bergdorf's yesterday.  I can't say that I like it
> 
> Selection wasn't that great.  There were a bunch of strass styles including Sexy 100 in Jet Nut, Gozul in Jet hematite size 38, Very Riche AB, Daf light peach, (?)Fifi in Volcano.
> 
> Black python/blk miniglitter Maggie 140 (which is 'meh' IMHO)
> Peanut-like style with criss-cross vamp in denim indio python.
> Intern flat
> Yellow patent Lady Lynch 120
> Alti glazed cork/gold spikes
> Nude patent and hot pink Bianca 120
> Gold miniglitter LP sling
> Black miniglitter LP sling with red miniglitter tip, size 38 on display
> Highness in black leather, ?red tip
> Bye Bye in taupe suede size 36.5 on display
> Bye Bye in black suede, size 35 only left (on display)
> Bambou 140 chartreuse suede
> Bambou 140 black suede
> Tall boots in black leather and dark brown leather
> Vicky Botta 120 in red leather and ?oyster suede
> Mille Dam in nude patent
> 
> At Saks there was:
> Burgundy/black patent/python Discocotte
> LP python carnival
> LP Sante Fe
> Nude patent Highness
> No299 trash, zebra heel/gold specchio platform
> Bruges ?100 in black leather
> Prorata 90 in black leather
> Black patent Simple 70
> Pigalle plato 120 in hot pink
> Bye Bye in taupe
> Maggie in elephante/taupe suede vamp
> Maggie 140 in roccia watersnake/black kid vamp/silver cap (I kind of like this!)
> Highness in nude patent
> Areana/strass
> Bibi Botta in black suede
> 
> Barney's:
> Hot pink patent LP
> Nude patent LP
> Black leather Highness
> Tuba boot in black leather and camel leather
> Babel 85 in black leather and dark brown leather
> Areana
> Melides black/straw-color
> Coral patent Bianca ?120
> Belle 85 in black python crystal
> Belle Zeppa in mandarin red suede and light grey suede
> Janice
> Ron Ron Zeppa ?100 in black patent




Wow Dessye! You are the serious ninja memory source for all NYC inventory! Have you picked up anymore loubies?!


----------



## GrRoxy

I had occasion to see whole catalogue and Im so excited about it! Do they give it to someone else except sellers? I saw "confidential" there and Im wondering now...


----------



## Dessye

LamborghiniGirl said:


> Wow Dessye! You are the serious ninja memory source for all NYC inventory! Have you picked up anymore loubies?!



Well yes and no   I also bought 2 pairs from Saks but have decided to return one (No299 Zebra) because although one shoe is GORGEOUS, the other is meh by comparison, a major color mismatch which I'm not a fan of.  I also returned one to Horatio for credit which I've already used today at Madison   I did not know this till today but you can use a US boutique store credit in any US boutique.  Why didn't I know this?? 

I'm not naming my other purchases as I'm planning on doing a reveal in my thread when I get back home


----------



## Dessye

sammix3 said:


> Omg how was the hot pink bianca 120 and the coral bianca 120?



Not sure about the coral bianca 120 :shame:  I know I saw something in coral patent next to the nude patent Bianca 120...  The hot pink Bianca 120 is beautiful but for height reasons I prefer the 140


----------



## Dessye

At Madison:

Sale:

Bianca 140 in gold paillettes - $1077
Maggie purple/indigo size 41.5, sorry I don't know if they were 140 or 160...$597
Nude/nude patent Maggie ?size 41 $597
Purple satin Madame Butterfly pump
Miss Clichy ?140 in bordeaux suede size 40.5
Fiere in jade suede (lots of sizes but not complete size run), beige suede
Multizip in black suede, framboise suede and a third, ?royal blue
I saw one pair of pumice Lucifer Bow 45 in a larger size
Couche nodo metallic, forget colors
Gloria pump in black patent
Margi Diams in blue stain/aqua strass
Big Lips OTK boots in black leather
Narjda 140 black leather boots
Splash fur
Change of the guard in RB suede
*Bibi in Taupe Ostrich leg size 36!!!*
Jade watersnake Fred flat

Not on sale:

Puck 160 bootie
LP in nude patent and black patent
Simple 70 in black patent
Marcia Balla 45 in nude patent and black patent
Corneille 100 in red ostrich leg
Maudissima in gold miniglitter
Pigalle 120 python carnival
Pigalle 120 Pollock (the one on display was the bright color version a la *Stilly'*s pair)
Une Plume Pollock
LP sling nude/white/black patent
LP sling hot pink/white/black patent
Maggie 160 gold miniayers/glitter (the 140 is sold out )
Maggie 160 elephante/taupe
Maggie in black python/black miniglitter (don't know if this is 140 or 160)
Daf sling in gold miniglitter
Daf sling in black leather
Highness 160 leopard pony
Alti 160 cork/gold spikes size 36.5 (my return) and I think a 35 on display
Double Noeud in blue/white and another colorway I forget
Sobek in clair de lune
Pigalili Plato volcano
LP sapphire AB strass
Daff strass jet hematite
Gozul jet hematite
Areana jet hematite
Black croc Harletty for the bargain price of $22,900 
Black croc Daff bootie, $12,900
Step'n'Roll in camel suede and black suede
Marquis clutch in white
Lady Max in black


----------



## PeepToe

Dessye said:


> Why didn't I know this??


I was actually surprised when I heard this also. David in Miami told me today that he wouldn't want to transfer a shoe for me but would take it as a return if I didnt like it.


----------



## Dessye

I also got another look at the lookbook and yes indeedy, there will be an LP in white "towel"/blood red platform and heel with red cursive embroidery on the heel cup part, ?"CL".


----------



## GrRoxy

Dessye said:
			
		

> I also got another look at the lookbook and yes indeedy, there will be an LP in white "towel"/blood red platform and heel with red cursive embroidery on the heel cup part, ?"CL".



This towel looks like real frotte towel  I was surprised to be honest.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

*Dessye* you're amazing!!! Thanks for the intel!


----------



## Dessye

PeepToe said:


> I was actually surprised when I heard this also. David in Miami told me today that he wouldn't want to transfer a shoe for me but would take it as a return if I didnt like it.



It seems that the "rules" depends on which SA you talk to.  Today an SA at Madison told me they don't take customer agreement forms because they can't guarantee a shoe?   But I sign CA forms all the time...

Anyhoo, it's good to know that a shoe might be returnable for credit to a different boutique!   Mind you this is not useful for me.


----------



## sammix3

Dessye said:


> Not sure about the coral bianca 120 :shame:  I know I saw something in coral patent next to the nude patent Bianca 120...  The hot pink Bianca 120 is beautiful but for height reasons I prefer the 140



*sigh I want it! I doubt it'll come in my size though since I'm a 34-34.5


----------



## AEGIS

Dessye said:


> Well yes and no   I also bought 2 pairs from Saks but have decided to return one (No299 Zebra) because although one shoe is GORGEOUS, the other is meh by comparison, a major color mismatch which I'm not a fan of.  I also returned one to Horatio for credit which I've already used today at Madison   I did not know this till today but you can use a US boutique store credit in any US boutique.  Why didn't I know this??
> 
> I'm not naming my other purchases as I'm planning on doing a reveal in my thread when I get back home




go home now!!!

*jumps up and down in seat*


----------



## Dessye

AEGIS said:


> go home now!!!
> 
> *jumps up and down in seat*


----------



## skislope15

Dessye said:


>



I know one shoe that has disappeared from your siggy....tracking says delivered btw


----------



## Hipployta

PeepToe said:


> I was actually surprised when I heard this also. David in Miami told me today that he wouldn't want to transfer a shoe for me but would take it as a return if I didnt like it.



Yup I'm returned shoes I've gotten from Madison to Miami...If I'm not sure about a shoe I try to get it from Saks, Barneys, etc, or E-comm to be honest LOL.  Store-credit that expires after a year is a trap for me LOL


----------



## Dessye

Hipployta said:


> Yup I'm returned shoes I've gotten from Madison to Miami...If I'm not sure about a shoe I try to get it from Saks, Barneys, etc, or E-comm to be honest LOL.  Store-credit that expires after a year is a trap for me LOL



It exipires after a year?  Clearly I don't have enough experience with returns.  Actually, unless recently I never had to return shoes...

FYI, while this thought is in my head, the Alti 160 cork/spikes, Asteroid and Maggie 140 are up a half size from TTS for me.  Hence the returns.  I am told that this styles all run the same so whatever you are in one you will be in the others.  Interestingly enough the No299 Zebra I have for the moment is CL TTS not 1/2 size down like my bordeaux No299.  :weird:  Sizing continues to confuse the heck out of me.


----------



## Hipployta

Miami has a sign prominently displayed...until I moved here I didn't know it was only store credit either LOL. 

Asteroid is a half size up from TTS? I thought it was Mago/Maggie sizing...not cool because 38.5 pre-order is impossible now



Dessye said:


> It exipires after a year?  Clearly I don't have enough experience with returns.  Actually, unless recently I never had to return shoes...
> 
> FYI, while this thought is in my head, the Alti 160 cork/spikes, Asteroid and Maggie 140 are up a half size from TTS for me.  Hence the returns.  I am told that this styles all run the same so whatever you are in one you will be in the others.  Interestingly enough the No299 Zebra I have for the moment is CL TTS not 1/2 size down like my bordeaux No299.  :weird:  Sizing continues to confuse the heck out of me.


----------



## Dessye

Hipployta said:


> Miami has a sign prominently displayed...until I moved here I didn't know it was only store credit either LOL.
> 
> Asteroid is a half size up from TTS? I thought it was Mago/Maggie sizing...not cool because 38.5 pre-order is impossible now



No it *IS* Mago/Maggie sizing so stick to your Mago/Maggie sizing   Just turns out that for me, I need to go up a half size for Maggie.


----------



## PetitColibri

Dessye said:


> It exipires after a year?  Clearly I don't have enough experience with returns.  Actually, unless recently I never had to return shoes...
> 
> FYI, while this thought is in my head, the Alti 160 cork/spikes, Asteroid and Maggie 140 are up a half size from TTS for me.  Hence the returns.  I am told that this styles all run the same so whatever you are in one you will be in the others.  Interestingly enough the No299 Zebra I have for the moment is CL TTS not 1/2 size down like my bordeaux No299.  :weird:  Sizing continues to confuse the heck out of me.



did you try the astéroid ?
I'm wait listed for my TTS but now I'm scared it will be too small...

FYI I got my n°299 bordeaux 1/2 size down as you advised and the fit is perfect
My n°299 trash with yellow heel are also 1/2 size down and still perfect fit (though I have to admit since they added the elastic part in the heel on the trash, they are not easy to put you foot into)


----------



## Emma4790

sammix3 said:


> Do you know which style or how it looks like?



go back to page 472  - it was being talked about then. There should be lots of pics, but not in this pattern. From what I remember the wedges it mostly black, with the floral pattern just on the wedge block


----------



## HOLLYWOOD,

I tried on the Asteroids and they run half size small for me. 
I'm a US 8 and Louboutin TTS 38.5 and I took a 38. Hope that helps!


----------



## Ayala

HOLLYWOOD said:
			
		

> I tried on the Asteroids and they run half size small for me.
> I'm a US 8 and Louboutin TTS 38.5 and I took a 38. Hope that helps!



Where did you try them on? Which color? 160 or 140? Which colorway?


----------



## jenayb

Ayala said:


> Where did you try them on? Which color? 160 or 140? Which colorway?


 
Easy, girl!!! LOL!!!


----------



## Ayala

jenaywins said:
			
		

> Easy, girl!!! LOL!!!



Shhhhh. I'm subtle! (and impatient) :kiss:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD,

LOL! I tried them on at Holt Renfrew here in Canada.
They were the black/black combo, 160mm.


----------



## Dessye

I was told by an SA that they only come in 160. Honestly with Maggie 160 I can do TTS but with Asteroid I'm sizing up a half size so I can pad it. 160 is too high for my poorly padded feet.


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

has anyone tried on the asteroide yet? i'd love to see modeling pics, or with an outfit!


----------



## Ayala

HOLLYWOOD said:
			
		

> LOL! I tried them on at Holt Renfrew here in Canada.
> They were the black/black combo, 160mm.



Thank you!


----------



## Ayala

Dessye said:
			
		

> I was told by an SA that they only come in 160. Honestly with Maggie 160 I can do TTS but with Asteroid I'm sizing up a half size so I can pad it. 160 is too high for my poorly padded feet.



E-Commerce and JJR said they come in 140. I can't do 160 at all. Now I'm worried.


----------



## jenayb

Dessye said:


> I was told by an SA that they only come in 160. Honestly with Maggie 160 I can do TTS but with Asteroid I'm sizing up a half size so I can pad it. 160 is too high for my poorly padded feet.


 
They also are available in the 140mm. 



Ayala said:


> E-Commerce and JJR said they come in 140. I can't do 160 at all. Now I'm worried.


----------



## Clooky001

Evening all - Has anyone got or tried the daffsling? Thx x


----------



## DollyAntics

Clooky001 said:
			
		

> Evening all - Has anyone got or tried the daffsling? Thx x



I've tried it in black! It was super comfy and I loved the fact there was no heel slip but I'm still waiting for the matte python daffodil...


----------



## Nolia

Is the Asteroid at Holts 160 or 140s?


----------



## HOLLYWOOD,

nolia said:


> is the asteroid at holts 160 or 140s?



160


----------



## Clooky001

DollyAntics said:


> I've tried it in black! It was super comfy and I loved the fact there was no heel slip but I'm still waiting for the matte python daffodil...



Thx-that's good I've got the Python Indio Denim coming but I've not been to a store for months to try this style on! Oh they will be lovely, I'm waiting for Motcombe to get the daf carnival, think that will be me & the dafs for now...well I say that! Lol


----------



## Dessye

jenaywins said:


> They also are available in the 140mm.



Well then I'm happy to have gotten wrong info! 

Pssst!  Horatio just got their shipment of black and the nude Asteroid tonight!  I actually prefer the black but the nude is beautiful too. The nude has silver spikes and clear crystals whereas the black has gunmetal spikes and jet hematite crystals.


----------



## Dessye

Clooky001 said:


> Thx-that's good I've got the Python Indio Denim coming but I've not been to a store for months to try this style on! Oh they will be lovely, I'm waiting for Motcombe to get the daf carnival, think that will be me & the dafs for now...well I say that! Lol



Clooky!!!


----------



## Dessye

Clooky001 said:


> Evening all - Has anyone got or tried the daffsling? Thx x



I tried them and they fit like other Dafs.


----------



## Hipployta

Oh...yay! 



Dessye said:


> No it *IS* Mago/Maggie sizing so stick to your Mago/Maggie sizing   Just turns out that for me, I need to go up a half size for Maggie.


----------



## 318Platinum

DollyAntics said:


> I've tried it in black! It was super comfy and I loved the fact there was no heel slip but I'm still waiting for the matte python daffodil...



What color is the Matte Python?


----------



## Dessye

Ok folks Coco Pari:

*fashion styles are mainly larger sizes, ie. 41
Nude patent VP
Black kid VP
Nude patent Simple 70
Black patent Simple 70
Black kid Simple 70
Blue Jean Greissimo
Black patent Jenny pump
Emerald satin Volpe
Oyster 8 Mignons
Leopard Souris
Beige suede Toutenkaboucle
Lace Bianca 140
Black patent Bianca 140 size 35.5 on display
Black/leopard Maggie don't remember heel height
Elephante/taupe Maggie
Bordeaux No299
Black Lisse
Camel suede Harletty
Camel Splash Fur
Black StepnRoll
? Dark brown leather Chassereuse
Gold miniglitter York glitter LP
Gold miniglitter Pigalle Plato
Black miniglitter LP with red tip, large size, ?41
Black leather MBB
Beige leather MBB
Black patent Filter
Black Asteroid
Black patent Daf
Nude patent Daf
Denim Indio python Daf Sling
Black crystal python Rosella flat
Cobra Banana 140
Black lucido python Banana
Cobra Balota
Camel leather Kasha 150


----------



## ringing_phone

Here are a couple pics of the Asteroid- I tried on a 40, and most of my CLs are a 40-40.5.  The length was fine, but the toe box was TIGHT!  They were not comfy at all.

ETA: sorry for the large pics!  And excuse the fuzz on my tights


----------



## Dessye

Jeffrey NYC:

Roccia python RonRon Zeppa 100
Black patent Ron Ron Zeppa 100
Cork Daf
Cork Bianca
Cork Rosella flat
Cork peanut-like wedge with criss-cross vamp, also in black leather
Black leather Voila
Camel leather Voila


----------



## laleeza

Hehe are you taking the NY metro area tour of CL sites? :giggles:
You're amazing Dessye! 


Dessye said:


> Ok folks Coco Pari:
> 
> *fashion styles are mainly larger sizes, ie. 41
> Nude patent VP
> Black kid VP
> Nude patent Simple 70
> Black patent Simple 70
> Black kid Simple 70
> Blue Jean Greissimo
> Black patent Jenny pump
> Emerald satin Volpe
> Oyster 8 Mignons
> Leopard Souris
> Beige suede Toutenkaboucle
> Lace Bianca 140
> Black patent Bianca 140 size 35.5 on display
> Black/leopard Maggie don't remember heel height
> Elephante/taupe Maggie
> Bordeaux No299
> Black Lisse
> Camel suede Harletty
> Camel Splash Fur
> Black StepnRoll
> ? Dark brown leather Chassereuse
> Gold miniglitter York glitter LP
> Gold miniglitter Pigalle Plato
> Black miniglitter LP with red tip, large size, ?41
> Black leather MBB
> Beige leather MBB
> Black patent Filter
> Black Asteroid
> Black patent Daf
> Nude patent Daf
> Denim Indio python Daf Sling
> Black crystal python Rosella flat
> Cobra Banana 140
> Black lucido python Banana
> Cobra Balota
> Camel leather Kasha 150


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

Seriously Dessye, how do you remember these? I am genuinely interested-- do you write them down right after you leave? Take cell phone pics?


----------



## Dessye

laleeza said:


> Hehe are you taking the NY metro area tour of CL sites? :giggles:
> You're amazing Dessye!


 
:giggles:  Yes :shame:

I've bought too many pairs so I've decided to return another pair.  Poor Saks SA - I feel bad because I don't like returning things as remorse purchases.  I bought 2 pairs and now I'm returning both.  But I just don't need them and don't have to have them.  In fact, I'm going to resolve to sell some of my older pairs and my two duplicates.  I simply don't need this many shoes!


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

Dessye said:


> :giggles:  Yes :shame:
> 
> I've bought too many pairs so I've decided to return another pair.  Poor Saks SA - I feel bad because I don't like returning things as remorse purchases.  I bought 2 pairs and now I'm returning both.  But I just don't need them and don't have to have them.  In fact, I'm going to resolve to sell some of my older pairs and my two duplicates.  I simply don't need this many shoes!



I feel the same, since i already know what are my HGs for this season.
I just keep resisting anything released now, its like i want to buy for the sake of buying 
Impatiently waiting for the Strass and the Anniversary pieces !!


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

^SeDuCTive^ said:


> I feel the same, since i already know what are my HGs for this season.
> I just keep resisting anything released now, its like i want to buy for the sake of buying
> Impatiently waiting for the Strass and the Anniversary pieces !!



What Strass and what Anniversary pieces?!?!


----------



## RedBottomLover

Dessye said:


> :giggles:  Yes :shame:
> 
> I've bought too many pairs so I've decided to return another pair.  Poor Saks SA - I feel bad because I don't like returning things as remorse purchases.  I bought 2 pairs and now I'm returning both.  But I just don't need them and don't have to have them.  In fact, *I'm going to resolve to sell some of my older pairs* and my two duplicates.  I simply don't need this many shoes!



Uh oh.. We are the same size


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

LamborghiniGirl said:


> What Strass and what Anniversary pieces?!?!



Well,
The new very mix, Fifi potpourri, Just Pixs.
Anniversary like : *Isolde* , Torerro, Metal Nodo and few others (not rememmbering names)


----------



## Dessye

LamborghiniGirl said:


> Seriously Dessye, how do you remember these? I am genuinely interested-- do you write them down right after you leave? Take cell phone pics?


 
No, I have a visual memory.  Note: NOT photographic, I wish!  I'm too embarrassed to write things down in front of SAs   Actually, my memory ain't what it used to be.

Speaking of which, after popping back into Horatio this evening, I got a better look at the sale display:

Panier, black and brown
Cork Pigalle 120
Leopard paillette Pigalle 120
Gold metallic ostrich VP and Decollete
Black suede Big Lips OTK Boots
Black leather Narjda (actually not sure this is on sale)
Roccia python Newton 70

Not on sale:
They have one pair of No299 Zebra in size 37
Mexibeads (I really don't like!)
New Simple or Prorata 90 (can't remember which) in navy patent (I like the Navy patent!)
Stardust
Agence Tassel in black
Silver specchio/spikes LP spikes
Gold and Multicolor miniglitter Multibrida
Gold and ?silver miniglitter Maudissima
Those new season ankle wrap/strap sandals with the design on the side of the platform, can't remember name
Oyster suede VP
Veveneuse in black satin and another color satin
Lady Max in black/strass

More styles I remember at Coco Pari in Red Bank:
Black Jem 150 in a larger size
Camel suede Manchon
Sobek in tortourelle (silver mirror)
Souris black with red polka dots
Roccia python Wales
Black suede Daffy (larger size, 4X, last pair)
Black laser cut Miss-Fast like, with metallic stiletto heel (can't remember name at the moment)
Pumice leather 3Fibbia


----------



## shoefiend

Hi! New to this site...does anyone know where to find the red suede Bis Un bout? My SA @ Louboutin boutique said that Louboutin boutiques are not carrying them. and I haven't seen them on NM, Saks, Barney's, Net-a-porter either...Thanks!


----------



## Dessye

RedBottomLover said:


> Uh oh.. We are the same size


 
Erm, I'm selling pairs that don't fit me...


----------



## Dessye

shoefiend said:


> Hi! New to this site...does anyone know where to find the red suede Bis Un bout? My SA @ Louboutin boutique said that Louboutin boutiques are not carrying them. and I haven't seen them on NM, Saks, Barney's, Net-a-porter either...Thanks!


 
:welcome2:

This style has not come out yet to my knowledge.  I believe it is Spring/Summer and not Resort.  This shoe will be carried by US boutiques but I can't remember which.  You should email US customer service.


----------



## Dessye

^SeDuCTive^ said:


> Well,
> The new very mix, Fifi potpourri, Just Pixs.
> Anniversary like : *Isolde* , Torerro, Metal Nodo and few others (not rememmbering names)


 
That's quite the list!!!   I realized something after looking at the Look Book.  The Lady Clou-like miniayers is called Metal Nodo 150.  The Lucifer-Bow-like one is the Metal Nodo 120 and there is a Metal Nodo flat.  At least this is what it says in the look book.  The Fifi potpourri is T....D....F.....!!!!   Which colorway are you planning on getting?  The green is just stunning!  I could stare at that color all day...

The green potpourri strass is also coming in Yolanda!   Too many potpourri choices! AH!


----------



## shoefiend

Hi! Thanks. Louboutin boutique SA said that there aren't any Louboutin boutiques planning to carry that style....but I'll check back with her. Thanks!


----------



## shoe_luvr

Dessye said:


> No, I have a visual memory.  Note: NOT photographic, I wish!  I'm too embarrassed to write things down in front of SAs   Actually, my memory ain't what it used to be.
> 
> Speaking of which, after popping back into Horatio this evening, I got a better look at the sale display:
> 
> Panier, black and brown
> Cork Pigalle 120
> Leopard paillette Pigalle 120
> Gold metallic ostrich VP and Decollete
> Black suede Big Lips OTK Boots
> Black leather Narjda (actually not sure this is on sale)
> Roccia python Newton 70
> 
> Not on sale:
> They have one pair of No299 Zebra in size 37
> Mexibeads (I really don't like!)
> New Simple or Prorata 90 (can't remember which) in navy patent (I like the Navy patent!)
> Stardust
> Agence Tassel in black
> Silver specchio/spikes LP spikes
> Gold and Multicolor miniglitter Multibrida
> Gold and ?silver miniglitter Maudissima
> Those new season ankle wrap/strap sandals with the design on the side of the platform, can't remember name
> Oyster suede VP
> Veveneuse in black satin and another color satin
> Lady Max in black/strass
> 
> More styles I remember at Coco Pari in Red Bank:
> Black Jem 150 in a larger size
> Camel suede Manchon
> Sobek in tortourelle (silver mirror)
> Souris black with red polka dots
> Roccia python Wales
> Black suede Daffy (larger size, 4X, last pair)
> Black laser cut Miss-Fast like, with metallic stiletto heel (can't remember name at the moment)
> Pumice leather 3Fibbia




Dessye you're memory astounds me!!! I can barely remember what I had for lunch    Thanks for the intel...You're a big help!!!


----------



## anjali

Dessye said:
			
		

> No, I have a visual memory.  Note: NOT photographic, I wish!  I'm too embarrassed to write things down in front of SAs   Actually, my memory ain't what it used to be.
> 
> Speaking of which, after popping back into Horatio this evening, I got a better look at the sale display:
> 
> Panier, black and brown
> Cork Pigalle 120
> Leopard paillette Pigalle 120
> Gold metallic ostrich VP and Decollete
> Black suede Big Lips OTK Boots
> Black leather Narjda (actually not sure this is on sale)
> Roccia python Newton 70
> 
> Not on sale:
> They have one pair of No299 Zebra in size 37
> Mexibeads (I really don't like!)
> New Simple or Prorata 90 (can't remember which) in navy patent (I like the Navy patent!)
> Stardust
> Agence Tassel in black
> Silver specchio/spikes LP spikes
> Gold and Multicolor miniglitter Multibrida
> Gold and ?silver miniglitter Maudissima
> Those new season ankle wrap/strap sandals with the design on the side of the platform, can't remember name
> Oyster suede VP
> Veveneuse in black satin and another color satin
> Lady Max in black/strass
> 
> More styles I remember at Coco Pari in Red Bank:
> Black Jem 150 in a larger size
> Camel suede Manchon
> Sobek in tortourelle (silver mirror)
> Souris black with red polka dots
> Roccia python Wales
> Black suede Daffy (larger size, 4X, last pair)
> Black laser cut Miss-Fast like, with metallic stiletto heel (can't remember name at the moment)
> Pumice leather 3Fibbia



Do u by chance have a pic of the zebra no299?


----------



## Dessye

shoe_luvr said:


> Dessye you're memory astounds me!!! I can barely remember what I had for lunch  Thanks for the intel...You're a big help!!!


 
I can't remember what I had for lunch either but memorizing CLs and entertainment 'news' are pretty effortless to me   School would have been a LOT easier had I actually been seriously interested (READ: addicted) to the material.


----------



## Dessye

anjali said:


> Do u by chance have a pic of the zebra no299?


 
There is a pic on the Ecom website:

us.christianlouboutin.com

I'd post a pic except the internet is down at my hotel and I'm currently using the hotel computer.  Shoes isn't the only thing I'm addicted to unfortunately.


----------



## anjali

Dessye said:
			
		

> There is a pic on the Ecom website:
> 
> us.christianlouboutin.com
> 
> I'd post a pic except the internet is down at my hotel and I'm currently using the hotel computer.  Shoes isn't the only thing I'm addicted to unfortunately.



Haha ok thanks!


----------



## whimsic

Dessye that's amazing lol! I was at Madison yesterday (and the day before).

There was a pair of flat black/gold pigalles that were absolutely TDF I think in size 41.

Will somebody PLEASE PM me if you see a black pigalle 100 with gold spikes in 38.5 *CRY* i'm looking EVERYWHERE. 

Honestly if I haven't seen reveal pics i would think it's just a myth.


----------



## Dessye

whimsic said:


> Dessye that's amazing lol! I was at Madison yesterday (and the day before).
> 
> There was a pair of flat black/gold pigalles that were absolutely TDF I think in size 41.
> 
> Will somebody PLEASE PM me if you see a black pigalle 100 with gold spikes in 38.5 *CRY* i'm looking EVERYWHERE.
> 
> Honestly if I haven't seen reveal pics i would think it's just a myth.


 
The black/gold Pigalle flats is a pair I DON'T remember seeing haha


----------



## Dessye

New on NAP website:

US: Meteorita (I think this is an anniversary shoe?)

UK: Mandarin suede Highness, Black Corneille 100, SoF...100 in denim blue indio python


----------



## Clooky001

Dessye said:


> Clooky!!!



Dessye-how have you been?


----------



## heychar

Clooky001 said:


> Thx-that's good I've got the Python Indio Denim coming but I've not been to a store for months to try this style on! Oh they will be lovely, I'm waiting for Motcombe to get the daf carnival, think that will be me & the dafs for now...well I say that! Lol



Hi Clooky, do you happen to know by any chance what Uk stores carry the black suede Highness? TIA


----------



## DollyAntics

318Platinum said:
			
		

> What color is the Matte Python?



It's black


----------



## DollyAntics

ringing_phone said:
			
		

> Here are a couple pics of the Asteroid- I tried on a 40, and most of my CLs are a 40-40.5.  The length was fine, but the toe box was TIGHT!  They were not comfy at all.
> 
> ETA: sorry for the large pics!  And excuse the fuzz on my tights



I love!! Thanks for the pics!


----------



## Clooky001

Anyone down for the Bolliwoody or seen them?  I did want the beige but apparently nowhere in Europe are receiving them, so may miss on the mandarin highness & get Bolliwoody in it or turquoise?


----------



## Clooky001

heychar said:


> Hi Clooky, do you happen to know by any chance what Uk stores carry the black suede Highness? TIA



Hey Heychar, sorry I don't


----------



## PetitColibri

Dessye said:


> Well then I'm happy to have gotten wrong info!
> 
> Pssst!  *Horatio just got their shipment of black and the nude Asteroid tonight*!  I actually prefer the black but the nude is beautiful too. The nude has silver spikes and clear crystals whereas the black has gunmetal spikes and jet hematite crystals.



are they the 160 ?
any pic ?
can't wait to see them


----------



## Cityfashionista

Dessye said:


> Ok folks Coco Pari:
> 
> *fashion styles are mainly larger sizes, ie. 41
> Nude patent VP
> Black kid VP
> Nude patent Simple 70
> Black patent Simple 70
> Black kid Simple 70
> Blue Jean Greissimo
> Black patent Jenny pump
> Emerald satin Volpe
> Oyster 8 Mignons
> Leopard Souris
> Beige suede Toutenkaboucle
> Lace Bianca 140
> Black patent Bianca 140 size 35.5 on display
> Black/leopard Maggie don't remember heel height
> Elephante/taupe Maggie
> Bordeaux No299
> Black Lisse
> Camel suede Harletty
> Camel Splash Fur
> Black StepnRoll
> ? Dark brown leather Chassereuse
> Gold miniglitter York glitter LP
> Gold miniglitter Pigalle Plato
> Black miniglitter LP with red tip, large size, ?41
> Black leather MBB
> Beige leather MBB
> Black patent Filter
> Black Asteroid
> Black patent Daf
> Nude patent Daf
> Denim Indio python Daf Sling
> Black crystal python Rosella flat
> Cobra Banana 140
> Black lucido python Banana
> Cobra Balota
> Camel leather Kasha 150




Are these shoes on sale? The older styles I mean? I wish I never saw this list because either way I need some of those.


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

whimsic said:


> Dessye that's amazing lol! I was at Madison yesterday (and the day before).
> 
> There was a pair of flat black/gold pigalles that were absolutely TDF I think in size 41.
> 
> Will somebody PLEASE PM me if you see a black pigalle 100 with gold spikes in 38.5 *CRY* i'm looking EVERYWHERE.
> 
> Honestly if I haven't seen reveal pics i would think it's just a myth.



I'm searching for those too, I would need a size 37 or 37.5, anybody knows what  boutiques/stores in Europe carry them?


----------



## heychar

Clooky001 said:


> Anyone down for the Bolliwoody or seen them?  I did want the beige but apparently nowhere in Europe are receiving them, so may miss on the mandarin highness & get Bolliwoody in it or turquoise?



What does the Python mandarin highness look like ...any pics?


----------



## PeepToe

Cityfashionista said:


> Are these shoes on sale? The older styles I mean? I wish I never saw this list because either way I need some of those.


I just talked to them on the phone and placed an order. None of their CLs went on sale. However (and obviously not to enable or anything )....they are all old pricing. I placed an order  Thanks *Dessye*!!


----------



## Cityfashionista

PeepToe said:


> I just talked to them on the phone and placed an order. None of their CLs went on sale. However (and obviously not to enable or anything )....they are all old pricing. I placed an order  Thanks *Dessye*!!



Oh ok.


----------



## carlinha

^SeDuCTive^ said:


> Well,
> The new very mix, Fifi potpourri, Just Pixs.
> Anniversary like : *Isolde* , Torerro, Metal Nodo and few others (not rememmbering names)



the Torero and Metal Nodo are not anniversary pieces *seductive*



anjali said:


> Do u by chance have a pic of the zebra no299?



here you go *anjali*:


----------



## Clooky001

carlinha said:


> the Torero and Metal Nodo are not anniversary pieces *seductive*
> 
> 
> 
> here you go *anjali*:



Hey carlinha, what will be his anniversary pieces?


----------



## anjali

carlinha said:
			
		

> the Torero and Metal Nodo are not anniversary pieces seductive
> 
> here you go anjali:



Thank you carlinha!


----------



## NANI1972

Some spy pics from NM worth ave.






The daff style is called Dafreak! Lol


----------



## karwood

Good Morning and a Happy New Year to all!

*New Arrivals at Madison:*

ASTEROID 160 SPECCHIO CALF CORK LUCIDO TURQUOISE NATURAL $1595

SEX 120 PATENT CALF STRASS BLK HEMATITE $1395

SEX 120 PATENT CALF STRASS BLK HEMATITE (FRONT SHOT) $1395

PIGALLE PLATO 140 PATENT CALF COQUELICOT $775

PIGALLE PLATO 140 PATENT CALF NUDE $775

UNE PLUME SLING 140 CORK LUCIDO NATURAL $625

NEW SIMPLE PUMP 120 PATENT CALF NUDE $775

PRORATA 90 PATENT CALF NUDE $775

PRORATA 90 PATENT CALF BLK $775

MATER CLAUDE 85 KID BLK $745

BALINODONO FLAT PATENT CALF NUDE $765


----------



## NANI1972

Tried these on at Saks. I love the print.


----------



## Dessye

Cityfashionista said:


> Are these shoes on sale? The older styles I mean? I wish I never saw this list because either way I need some of those.



Sorry, *City*, they're not on sale.


----------



## Cityfashionista

Dessye said:


> Sorry, *City*, they're not on sale.




 *B*


----------



## karwood

Dessye said:


> No, I have a visual memory. Note: NOT photographic, I wish! I'm too embarrassed to write things down in front of SAs  Actually, my memory ain't what it used to be.
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of which, after popping back into Horatio this evening, I got a better look at the sale display:



Great memory!Thanks for all the intel!



NANI1972 said:


> Some spy pics from NM worth ave
> View attachment 1557497


 

Thank you  for posting all the spy pics!


----------



## indi3r4

NANI1972 said:


> View attachment 1557521
> 
> 
> Tried these on at Saks. I love the print.



Thank you for the spy pictures!! The dafreak is a lil bit freaky and those Santa Fe Maggie looks better (and less totem pole-ish) when it's on your feet.


----------



## Dessye

Clooky001 said:


> Hey carlinha, what will be his anniversary pieces?



I know of 3.  *Carlinha* probably knows much more  but I believe the Meteorita is one of them, the Isolde (Isunami with peep toe) is definitely one, the Pensee (cartoonish flower shoe) is another.


----------



## Dessye

indi3r4 said:


> Thank you for the spy pictures!! The dafreak is a lil bit freaky and those Santa Fe Maggie looks better (and less totem pole-ish) when it's on your feet.



ITA that the Dafreak is freaky 

Totem pole-ish


----------



## Dessye

I suppose I shouldn't be surprised 

http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Chr...ntent=45015575&utm_campaign=item_alerts_grid&


----------



## jenayb

Dessye said:


> I suppose I shouldn't be surprised
> 
> http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Chr...ntent=45015575&utm_campaign=item_alerts_grid&



Ha! Of course. I knew right away what seller it'd be before the page even loaded.


----------



## Dessye

Black/black spikes Pigalle 120 size 37.5 currently available on Ecom:

http://us.christianlouboutin.com/shoes-1/pigalle-spikes-120mm.html


----------



## Dessye

PetitColibri said:


> are they the 160 ?
> any pic ?
> can't wait to see them



They are 160!


----------



## Dessye

Clooky001 said:


> Dessye-how have you been?



I've been over-active


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

carlinha said:


> the Torero and Metal Nodo are not anniversary pieces *seductive*
> ]:



Thank u for clarification, in fact i was just roughly saying what i like 
So please let us know what do you know about the anniversary shoes?


----------



## 318Platinum

Dessye said:


> I suppose I shouldn't be surprised
> 
> http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Chr...ntent=45015575&utm_campaign=item_alerts_grid&



How does this seller have so many pairs!!!!! ? I am glad that I am not interested in this shoe, because I would be totally POed right now!!! I still am because this is ridic!!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

318Platinum said:


> How does this seller have so many pairs!!!!! ? I am glad that I am not interested in this shoe, because I would be totally POed right now!!! I still am because this is ridic!!


 
I don't think she has stock of this shoe. You buy the shoe, she finds it, then sends it to you. Similar to a drop shipping scenario.


This sentence in her listing says it all.

ALL SIZES AVAILABLE FOR PRE-ORDER. TAKES 2 WEEKS TO ARRIVE AND THEN THE SHOES WILL BE SHIPPED TO YOU.


----------



## 318Platinum

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> I don't think she has stock of this shoe. You buy the shoe, she finds it, then sends it to you. Similar to a drop shipping scenario.
> 
> 
> This sentence in her listing says it all.
> 
> ALL SIZES AVAILABLE FOR PRE-ORDER. TAKES 2 WEEKS TO ARRIVE AND THEN THE SHOES WILL BE SHIPPED TO YOU.



Hmmmmm, I don't like the way that sounds. LOL, I guess reading IS fundamental  I read this, and didn't really read it. LOL She must have a connection of some kind, i'm sure.


----------



## jenayb

^^ Be wary of that reseller beyond the fact she is promoting ghost merchandise... Several tPFers have had issues with items purchased from her.


----------



## myu3160

jenaywins said:


> ^^ Be wary of that reseller beyond the fact she is promoting ghost merchandise... Several tPFers have had issues with items purchased from her.



Totally off topic but what issues? Damaged shoes?


----------



## Clooky001

Dessye said:


> I know of 3.  *Carlinha* probably knows much more  but I believe the Meteorita is one of them, the Isolde (Isunami with peep toe) is definitely one, the Pensee (cartoonish flower shoe) is another.



I'm not keen in any of them :/ x


----------



## Dessye

Clooky001 said:


> I'm not keen in any of them :/ x



Really not even the Isolde?  I'm DYING to get that shoe!   But the others that I've 'heard of' (since I haven't actually seen any stock pics) don't sound that appetizing...  Although the Pensee is cute, I'm sure I won't ever wear them so they would be yet another collector's item and I have enough of those already!


----------



## Dessye

Another Saks update 

So I went to return 2 pairs of shoes and of course had to glance at the displays 

On sale, 2nd cut:

Manchon, camel suede
Manchon, black suede
Manchon, indigo suede
8 Mignons 120 in amethyste suede
Platine (light metallic gold) laminato Volpe 150, including a size 42!
Black 8 Mignons 120 size 42 on display
Black Gilet 140 size 42 on display
Green satin mules with a Verde like draping and gold metal stiletto heel
Leopard pony/cork Coroclic wedge
Black suede Neo Mars in a larger size
Police (measuring tape sandal), size 38 and another on display
LOTS of camel and black fabric Paniers!
A black kid Roche Mule, didn't look at size
Sonietta flat pony leopard in a larger size
Amethyste suede Verde, forget size
That Romaine-like sandal except without the platform in red suede
Leopard pony Morphing Booty size 39.5

Not on sale that I didn't mention last time:

Nude and black jazz Decollete
Nude and black kid New Simple 85 or 90?
Piou Piou 85 in that new leopard-print fabric (khaki green/black/camel)
Black patent Daf
No299 black suede/pewter metallic platform, size 36 on display
Cork (glazed) Numero Prive
Maggie Sante Fe
Red, chartreuse and black suede Bambou 140
Glory sandals with mandarin red patent/multicolor zebra print cork platform
Moccha watersnake Simple 85 in a larger 4X size
Lace 1en8 (I think a size 38)
*Black patent/black velvet bow Lady Page size 37.5 (!)*
Gold laminato VP in a larger size
Black suede Verde
Nude patent Mater Claude
Bitoubuclu boots (black ankle and heel 'cup' studs)
Marisa black studded boots
Winter Trash 100
Winter Trash 150 black velvet/python colorway
Melides in black striped camel 'straw'
Nude patent Pigalle Plato ?120
No299 Trash version Zebra/gold specchio, size 37 (my return!), also for sure a 37.5 available
Dark brown leather Elisa 100, I think I saw black leather too
Nude patent Une Plume sling - small size
Black patent Une Plume sling - small size
Croizizi, can't remember colorways or media...
Black and white satin Tres Oprah
Super 100 in black satin
Nude leather Lady Peep


----------



## Dessye

^^^ Also second cut, Amethyst suede Rom 120 fringed booties.


----------



## AEGIS

Dessye said:


> I suppose I shouldn't be surprised
> 
> http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Chr...ntent=45015575&utm_campaign=item_alerts_grid&




refuse to ever buy anything from them.


----------



## Dessye

AEGIS said:


> refuse to ever buy anything from them.



Now I understand why NAP US sold out of the mandarin suede Highness so quickly.  But I should thank the resellers in a way because NAP restocked this style and I got mine! Yay!


----------



## Dessye

Pigalle 120 black nappa/gold spikes available in size 39.5 on Ecom:

http://us.christianlouboutin.com/shoes-1/pigalle-nappa-25373.html


----------



## HermesLuv

AEGIS said:


> refuse to ever buy anything from them.





jenaywins said:


> ^^ Be wary of that reseller beyond the fact she is promoting ghost merchandise... Several tPFers have had issues with items purchased from her.


Thanks for the intel! I was just about to "pre-order" something but paying so much over retail just didn't sit right with me.


----------



## HermesLuv

Dessye said:


> Another Saks update
> 
> So I went to return 2 pairs of shoes and of course had to glance at the displays
> 
> On sale, 2nd cut:
> 
> Manchon, camel suede
> Manchon, black suede
> Manchon, indigo suede
> 8 Mignons 120 in amethyste suede
> Platine (light metallic gold) laminato Volpe 150, including a size 42!
> Black 8 Mignons 120 size 42 on display
> Black Gilet 140 size 42 on display
> Green satin mules with a Verde like draping and gold metal stiletto heel
> Leopard pony/cork Coroclic wedge
> Black suede Neo Mars in a larger size
> Police (measuring tape sandal), size 38 and another on display
> LOTS of camel and black fabric Paniers!
> A black kid Roche Mule, didn't look at size
> Sonietta flat pony leopard in a larger size
> Amethyste suede Verde, forget size
> That Romaine-like sandal except without the platform in red suede
> Leopard pony Morphing Booty size 39.5
> 
> Not on sale that I didn't mention last time:
> 
> Nude and black jazz Decollete
> Nude and black kid New Simple 85 or 90?
> Piou Piou 85 in that new leopard-print fabric (khaki green/black/camel)
> Black patent Daf
> No299 black suede/pewter metallic platform, size 36 on display
> Cork (glazed) Numero Prive
> Maggie Sante Fe
> Red, chartreuse and black suede Bambou 140
> Glory sandals with mandarin red patent/multicolor zebra print cork platform
> Moccha watersnake Simple 85 in a larger 4X size
> Lace 1en8 (I think a size 38)
> *Black patent/black velvet bow Lady Page size 37.5 (!)*
> Gold laminato VP in a larger size
> Black suede Verde
> Nude patent Mater Claude
> Bitoubuclu boots (black ankle and heel 'cup' studs)
> Marisa black studded boots
> Winter Trash 100
> Winter Trash 150 black velvet/python colorway
> Melides in black striped camel 'straw'
> Nude patent Pigalle Plato ?120
> No299 Trash version Zebra/gold specchio, size 37 (my return!), also for sure a 37.5 available
> Dark brown leather Elisa 100, I think I saw black leather too
> Nude patent Une Plume sling - small size
> Black patent Une Plume sling - small size
> Croizizi, can't remember colorways or media...
> Black and white satin Tres Oprah
> Super 100 in black satin
> Nude leather Lady Peep


you are a wealth of knowledge! thanks!!


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

PetitColibri said:


> are they the 160 ?
> any pic ?
> can't wait to see them



here you go


----------



## indi3r4

woooww.. your memory is beyond belief! 

this is NYC, right? I wonder if they have the amethyste 8 mignons in 41 and those sonietta flats as well..  oh and paniers  I didn't know that they make it saks sale list.. 





Dessye said:


> Another Saks update
> 
> So I went to return 2 pairs of shoes and of course had to glance at the displays
> 
> On sale, 2nd cut:
> 
> Manchon, camel suede
> Manchon, black suede
> Manchon, indigo suede
> 8 Mignons 120 in amethyste suede
> Platine (light metallic gold) laminato Volpe 150, including a size 42!
> Black 8 Mignons 120 size 42 on display
> Black Gilet 140 size 42 on display
> Green satin mules with a Verde like draping and gold metal stiletto heel
> Leopard pony/cork Coroclic wedge
> Black suede Neo Mars in a larger size
> Police (measuring tape sandal), size 38 and another on display
> LOTS of camel and black fabric Paniers!
> A black kid Roche Mule, didn't look at size
> Sonietta flat pony leopard in a larger size
> Amethyste suede Verde, forget size
> That Romaine-like sandal except without the platform in red suede
> Leopard pony Morphing Booty size 39.5
> 
> Not on sale that I didn't mention last time:
> 
> Nude and black jazz Decollete
> Nude and black kid New Simple 85 or 90?
> Piou Piou 85 in that new leopard-print fabric (khaki green/black/camel)
> Black patent Daf
> No299 black suede/pewter metallic platform, size 36 on display
> Cork (glazed) Numero Prive
> Maggie Sante Fe
> Red, chartreuse and black suede Bambou 140
> Glory sandals with mandarin red patent/multicolor zebra print cork platform
> Moccha watersnake Simple 85 in a larger 4X size
> Lace 1en8 (I think a size 38)
> *Black patent/black velvet bow Lady Page size 37.5 (!)*
> Gold laminato VP in a larger size
> Black suede Verde
> Nude patent Mater Claude
> Bitoubuclu boots (black ankle and heel 'cup' studs)
> Marisa black studded boots
> Winter Trash 100
> Winter Trash 150 black velvet/python colorway
> Melides in black striped camel 'straw'
> Nude patent Pigalle Plato ?120
> No299 Trash version Zebra/gold specchio, size 37 (my return!), also for sure a 37.5 available
> Dark brown leather Elisa 100, I think I saw black leather too
> Nude patent Une Plume sling - small size
> Black patent Une Plume sling - small size
> Croizizi, can't remember colorways or media...
> Black and white satin Tres Oprah
> Super 100 in black satin
> Nude leather Lady Peep


----------



## Ayala

adctd2onlnshpng said:


> here you go



Is anyone else having second thoughts based on these pics? When I saw the stock pics I was all in, but they don't look as good in these pictures. Do you think it is the lighting or me being fickle?


----------



## HOLLYWOOD,

Ayala said:


> Is anyone else having second thoughts based on these pics? When I saw the stock pics I was all in, but they don't look as good in these pictures. Do you think it is the lighting or me being fickle?



They look amazing IRL, I'd say go for it!


----------



## Emily HC

adctd2onlnshpng said:


> here you go



Thanks for the eye candies!!!


----------



## Emily HC

Ayala said:


> Is anyone else having second thoughts based on these pics? When I saw the stock pics I was all in, but they don't look as good in these pictures. Do you think it is the lighting or me being fickle?



a lil disappointed with the clear crystals on nude/nude, but still pretty


----------



## xhalted1

Dessye said:


> Another Saks update
> 
> So I went to return 2 pairs of shoes and of course had to glance at the displays
> 
> On sale, 2nd cut:
> 
> Manchon, camel suede
> Manchon, black suede
> Manchon, indigo suede
> 8 Mignons 120 in amethyste suede
> Platine (light metallic gold) laminato Volpe 150, including a size 42!
> Black 8 Mignons 120 size 42 on display
> Black Gilet 140 size 42 on display
> Green satin mules with a Verde like draping and gold metal stiletto heel
> Leopard pony/cork Coroclic wedge
> Black suede Neo Mars in a larger size
> Police (measuring tape sandal), size 38 and another on display
> LOTS of camel and black fabric Paniers!
> A black kid Roche Mule, didn't look at size
> Sonietta flat pony leopard in a larger size
> Amethyste suede Verde, forget size
> That Romaine-like sandal except without the platform in red suede
> Leopard pony Morphing Booty size 39.5
> 
> Not on sale that I didn't mention last time:
> 
> Nude and black jazz Decollete
> Nude and black kid New Simple 85 or 90?
> Piou Piou 85 in that new leopard-print fabric (khaki green/black/camel)
> Black patent Daf
> No299 black suede/pewter metallic platform, size 36 on display
> Cork (glazed) Numero Prive
> Maggie Sante Fe
> Red, chartreuse and black suede Bambou 140
> Glory sandals with mandarin red patent/multicolor zebra print cork platform
> Moccha watersnake Simple 85 in a larger 4X size
> Lace 1en8 (I think a size 38)
> *Black patent/black velvet bow Lady Page size 37.5 (!)*
> Gold laminato VP in a larger size
> Black suede Verde
> Nude patent Mater Claude
> Bitoubuclu boots (black ankle and heel 'cup' studs)
> Marisa black studded boots
> Winter Trash 100
> Winter Trash 150 black velvet/python colorway
> Melides in black striped camel 'straw'
> Nude patent Pigalle Plato ?120
> No299 Trash version Zebra/gold specchio, size 37 (my return!), also for sure a 37.5 available
> Dark brown leather Elisa 100, I think I saw black leather too
> Nude patent Une Plume sling - small size
> Black patent Une Plume sling - small size
> Croizizi, can't remember colorways or media...
> Black and white satin Tres Oprah
> Super 100 in black satin
> Nude leather Lady Peep


Hey Dessye!

Which Saks store? I have been on the hunt for the leopard pony/cork coroclicwedge


----------



## PetitColibri

adctd2onlnshpng said:


> here you go



thanks so much !!
can't wait to see them IRL !



Ayala said:


> Is anyone else having second thoughts based on these pics? When I saw the stock pics I was all in, but they don't look as good in these pictures. Do you think it is the lighting or me being fickle?



I really think the pics don't do them justice !
it's often the case !
did you get THE call from Paris ? (I didn't YET)


----------



## vuittongirl82

Does anyone have Alti 160? Wonder if they are as comfortable as Daffodile. I wanted to get one, but really not sure if I could walk on it. Help please.


----------



## HOLLYWOOD,

vuittongirl82 said:


> Does anyone have Alti 160? Wonder if they are as comfortable as Daffodile. I wanted to get one, but really not sure if I could walk on it. Help please.



The Alti 160 is no where as comfortable as the Daffodiles. I find it is one of the harder styles to walk on.


----------



## Clooky001

adctd2onlnshpng said:


> here you go



I think I actually prefer the nude!  

I'm having a nose through my book - was the Kriptonite ever released?


----------



## Clooky001

vuittongirl82 said:


> Does anyone have Alti 160? Wonder if they are as comfortable as Daffodile. I wanted to get one, but really not sure if I could walk on it. Help please.



I went mad for the Alti spike but it was major uncomfortable so it went back.


----------



## glamourbag

Ayala said:


> Is anyone else having second thoughts based on these pics? When I saw the stock pics I was all in, but they don't look as good in these pictures. Do you think it is the lighting or me being fickle?


Nope, your not. I agree with you. I am not sold on these either and I was wait-listing for the nude...but now, no thank you. As time has passed waiting on these, perhaps I hyped them in my head, but  I am now not sold at all on the nude/silver combo....perhaps these look great IRL but they are not for me . For anything over $1000 I need to be over them otherwise I cant justify them sitting in my closet to be only used once or twice...better to use the potentially "wasted" money somewhere else on something better...JMHO


----------



## glamourbag

vuittongirl82 said:


> Does anyone have Alti 160? Wonder if they are as comfortable as Daffodile. I wanted to get one, but really not sure if I could walk on it. Help please.


I have Alti 160 silver specchio/silver spike and no they are not as comfortable as Daffodile, especially in tow box. However, once you get the toe box worked in, they are good for a few hours...but still not a  "I can totally dance all night long with no pain" type of shoe. I love mine though..one of my favorites and totally worth it.


----------



## vuittongirl82

Clooky001 said:


> I went mad for the Alti spike but it was major uncomfortable so it went back.


 
I want to get the Silver Alti Spike because I could not get the Silver Lady Peep Spike. But I have a huge doubt about it. Thank you for the tips! I guess I will have to back off.


----------



## vuittongirl82

glamourbag said:


> I have Alti 160 silver specchio/silver spike and no they are not as comfortable as Daffodile, especially in tow box. However, once you get the toe box worked in, they are good for a few hours...but still not a "I can totally dance all night long with no pain" type of shoe. I love mine though..one of my favorites and totally worth it.


 
That is exactly what I want to get, but I am very confused now. Do you wear your normal size or do you go half size up? Because I wear 37 for Bianca and 37.5 for all open toe shoes. Do you mind posting your MOD silver speecchio/silver spike pictures? Thanks, Glamourbag!


----------



## Ayala

HOLLYWOOD said:


> They look amazing IRL, I'd say go for it!



I'm going to try and go to NYC next week to see the 160s IRL and judge for myself. I am scared to shell out $1600 for shoes I am hesitant about now.



PetitColibri said:


> thanks so much !!
> can't wait to see them IRL !
> 
> 
> 
> I really think the pics don't do them justice !
> it's often the case !
> did you get THE call from Paris ? (I didn't YET)



Nope, they are still waiting. I keep harassing them.



glamourbag said:


> Nope, your not. I agree with you. I am not sold on these either and I was wait-listing for the nude...but now, no thank you. As time has passed waiting on these, perhaps I hyped them in my head, but  I am now not sold at all on the nude/silver combo....perhaps these look great IRL but they are not for me . For anything over $1000 I need to be over them otherwise I cant justify them sitting in my closet to be only used once or twice...better to use the potentially "wasted" money somewhere else on something better...JMHO



I am completely turned off by the black/black because the modeling shots I have seen make them seem too tame/plain. Now I am on the fence with the nude, but hopefully if I see them IRL it will help me make up my mind for sure.


----------



## GrRoxy

Ayala said:


> I'm going to try and go to NYC next week to see the 160s IRL and judge for myself. I am scared to shell out $1600 for shoes I am hesitant about now.
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, they are still waiting. I keep harassing them.
> 
> 
> 
> I am completely turned off by the black/black because the modeling shots I have seen make them seem too tame/plain. Now I am on the fence with the nude, but hopefully if I see them IRL it will help me make up my mind for sure.



My SA said JJR will receive most of new models in February-March. I already canceled my order on them as I saw ones in catalogue which appeals more to me  But I would love to see pics of your nude Asteroids modeled


----------



## spins

Anyone knows when the new pigalle strass will be in stores?

Many thanks


----------



## glamourbag

vuittongirl82 said:


> That is exactly what I want to get, but I am very confused now. Do you wear your normal size or do you go half size up? Because I wear 37 for Bianca and 37.5 for all open toe shoes. Do you mind posting your MOD silver speecchio/silver spike pictures? Thanks, Glamourbag!


 Ok I am usually a 39.5 in CL and I took (and kept) a 39.5 in these Altis. A 40 (half size up) would have been better in the toe box but in length (due to the shoe pitch) I would have been sliding out the back heel area. Instead, I kept my true to size and had the tow box stretched a little bit and it worked out for me. I think you could try your true to size if you are a narrower, bony foot like I have or a half size up if you do not mind placing in heel grips or a little padding. It is really one of those styles that vary amongst wearers so if you are able to I would place an order for both (if your doing an online purchase) and return what does not work. If you are going via store, I would see if there is any way they can overnight them to you to see if they work, while they hold your half size up incase you need to do a return/exchange. I will post a mod pic as soon as I am near my home computer. Best of luck!


----------



## glamourbag

vuittongirl82 said:


> That is exactly what I want to get, but I am very confused now. Do you wear your normal size or do you go half size up? Because I wear 37 for Bianca and 37.5 for all open toe shoes. Do you mind posting your MOD silver speecchio/silver spike pictures? Thanks, Glamourbag!


 Oh also forgot to add that I am also a 39.5 in Bianca....also in Lady Peeps, Dafs, Daffodils, Clous, MBB, etc....pretty steady in the size.


----------



## Ayala

GrRoxy said:


> My SA said JJR will receive most of new models in February-March. I already canceled my order on them as I saw ones in catalogue which appeals more to me  But I would love to see pics of your nude Asteroids modeled



I have to wait for the 140s to be available if I'm going to get them at all. I hope I can see the 160s in NYC Wednesday.

Which pair replaced your desire for the Asteroid?


----------



## Dessye

xhalted1 said:


> Hey Dessye!
> 
> Which Saks store? I have been on the hunt for the leopard pony/cork coroclicwedge



NYC.


----------



## Dessye

I saw the nude Asteroid and it was OK IMHO.  I was not in love with it at least on me.  If you loved the nude/nude Maggie and looked awesome in it (Nolia ) then you will love the nude Asteroid.  But I thought the black was incredible!


----------



## Ayala

Dessye said:


> I saw the nude Asteroid and it was OK IMHO.  I was not in love with it at least on me.  If you loved the nude/nude Maggie and looked awesome in it (Nolia ) then you will love the nude Asteroid.  But I thought the black was incredible!



The black, to me, seems to similar to the black mago that I just was not all in for it, KWIM? Ugh now I'm impatient to see them in person. lol


----------



## Dessye

adctd2onlnshpng said:


> here you go



These pics (from Horatio I imagine?) don't do the black Asteroid ANY justice.  The nude is close but IRL the patent is not as dark a shade.


----------



## Dessye

Ayala said:


> The black, to me, seems to similar to the black mago that I just was not all in for it, KWIM? Ugh now I'm impatient to see them in person. lol



Well if you weren't a fan of the Black Mago... well neither was I   But I think I'm hyping it up too much for you.  TBH, that black Asteroid looks WAY better when worn, especially with skinnies


----------



## Ayala

Dessye said:


> These pics (from Horatio I imagine?) don't do the black Asteroid ANY justice.  The nude is close but IRL the patent is not as dark a shade.



I think they are from Madison. The stock pics of both are sooooo much better than those.


----------



## PetitColibri

ayala said:


> the black, to me, seems to similar to the black mago that i just was not all in for it, kwim? Ugh now i'm impatient to see them in person. Lol



ita !


----------



## PetitColibri

Ayala said:


> I think they are from Madison. The stock pics of both are sooooo much better than those.



can you post the stock pics now that they are available ?


----------



## Ayala

Dessye said:


> Well if you weren't a fan of the Black Mago... well neither was I   But I think I'm hyping it up too much for you.  TBH, that black Asteroid looks WAY better when worn, especially with skinnies



 I actually have the Black Magos and like them, I just thought they were too similar to justify the price, such that I could just add spikes and crystals to my Magos, KWIM? 

I just hope I can see them IRL before I have to make a call on getting them.


----------



## Dessye

Ayala said:


> I actually have the Black Magos and like them, I just thought they were too similar to justify the price, such that I could just add spikes and crystals to my Magos, KWIM?
> 
> I just hope I can see them IRL before I have to make a call on getting them.



Oh oops!  Well, it's true that you could add spikes and strass to your Magos!   But then they wouldn't be Magos anymore...


----------



## Ayala

Dessye said:


> Oh oops!  Well, it's true that you could add spikes and strass to your Magos!   But then they wouldn't be Magos anymore...



No oops!  I actually bought the Magos to just go with my dress to DBf's brother's wedding, so now that that is over I can do whatever I please with them. A DIY seems to be a good use TBH.


----------



## GrRoxy

Ayala said:


> I have to wait for the 140s to be available if I'm going to get them at all. I hope I can see the 160s in NYC Wednesday.
> 
> Which pair replaced your desire for the Asteroid?



I dont remember names at all but I discoveredthat I have thing for wedges so there are wedges with not straight cutted wedge but more like a triangle? Ugh I have no idea how to explain it!!! :/ Also I plan to get something nude and more comfy  Also I still cant decide if I like Belle Zeppa or not, JJR have them in python carnaval and they seem super comfy but not sure about how they look on me... Decisions...


----------



## vuittongirl82

glamourbag said:


> Ok I am usually a 39.5 in CL and I took (and kept) a 39.5 in these Altis. A 40 (half size up) would have been better in the toe box but in length (due to the shoe pitch) I would have been sliding out the back heel area. Instead, I kept my true to size and had the tow box stretched a little bit and it worked out for me. I think you could try your true to size if you are a narrower, bony foot like I have or a half size up if you do not mind placing in heel grips or a little padding. It is really one of those styles that vary amongst wearers so if you are able to I would place an order for both (if your doing an online purchase) and return what does not work. If you are going via store, I would see if there is any way they can overnight them to you to see if they work, while they hold your half size up incase you need to do a return/exchange. I will post a mod pic as soon as I am near my home computer. Best of luck!



Thank you so much for the detailed sizing info. Waiting for your mod pics and from there I will decide whether I should or should not buy the silver alti. I can't wait


----------



## DollyAntics

adctd2onlnshpng said:


> here you go


----------



## glamourbag

vuittongirl82 said:


> Thank you so much for the detailed sizing info. Waiting for your mod pics and from there I will decide whether I should or should not buy the silver alti. I can't wait


I am generally too shy to post here on CL thread as I am usually on H thread (and if so I know it should be on the Action thread) but because you are thinking of the Altis (and they can be a bit tricky sizing wise) here are some pictures. Sorry, they aren't too great, I had to crop from the pictures I already had. I hope it helps a bit Vuittongirl82!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

glamourbag said:


> I am generally too shy to post here on CL thread as I am usually on H thread (and if so I know it should be on the Action thread) but because you are thinking of the Altis (and they can be a bit tricky sizing wise) here are some pictures. Sorry, they aren't too great, I had to crop from the pictures I already had. I hope it helps a bit Vuittongirl82!


----------



## glamourbag

nakedmosher2of3 said:


>


Naked - your the best - hugs and kisses always doll!!!!


----------



## vuittongirl82

glamourbag said:


> I am generally too shy to post here on CL thread as I am usually on H thread (and if so I know it should be on the Action thread) but because you are thinking of the Altis (and they can be a bit tricky sizing wise) here are some pictures. Sorry, they aren't too great, I had to crop from the pictures I already had. I hope it helps a bit Vuittongirl82!


 
Thank you!!! And just so you know, you have killer bod and legs!!!!!! (Jaw dropped) And those Altis look so great on you!!!!


----------



## Dessye

Ayala said:


> No oops!  I actually bought the Magos to just go with my dress to DBf's brother's wedding, so now that that is over I can do whatever I please with them. A DIY seems to be a good use TBH.



A DIY Mago is actually a great idea   You can choose your own crystals and/or spikes or even use 2 or more crystal colors


----------



## Dessye

glamourbag said:


> I am generally too shy to post here on CL thread as I am usually on H thread (and if so I know it should be on the Action thread) but because you are thinking of the Altis (and they can be a bit tricky sizing wise) here are some pictures. Sorry, they aren't too great, I had to crop from the pictures I already had. I hope it helps a bit Vuittongirl82!



HOLY CRAP!


----------



## carlinha

glamourbag said:


> I am* generally too shy to post here *on CL thread as I am usually on H thread (and if so I know it should be on the Action thread) but because you are thinking of the Altis (and they can be a bit tricky sizing wise) here are some pictures. Sorry, they aren't too great, I had to crop from the pictures I already had. I hope it helps a bit Vuittongirl82!



TOO SHY TO POST HERE?!?!??!!  AND WHY?!?!?!?!! 

you are like Ms. Perfection!!!!


----------



## Dessye

Update on Madison collection, stuff I don't think I posted last time (retail).  I will post the sale shoes in the sale thread this time 

Black Ajasmine blk spikes
Greissimo 85 (can't remember details now)
Highness 160 python carnival
Une Plume sling cork (glazed)
Soso cork (plain)
Marple Town cork (glazed)
Riveto cork (glazed)
Cream beige Corneille 100 ostrich leg
Rolando nude patent
Rolando black kid
Maudissima gold miniglitter and silver miniglitter
Luggage brown kid Lady Peep
Nude jazz Lady Peep
Nude patent and black patent Mater Claude sling
Nude patent VP
Black patent VP
Hot pink patent VP
Nude jazz Pigalle 120
Black jazz Pigalle 120
Nude jazz Bianca 120
Black jazz Bianca 120
Black ?jazz Daf Sling
Nude ?jazz Daf Sling
Bourge boots pony leopard
Bourge boots black patent
Bourge boots ?black, leather not patent
Belle Zeppa 100 in Taupe, black and red suede
Ron Ron Zeppa 100 in pony leopard and black suede
Black patent, nude patent and white patent Sexy 100
Amethyst python Hyper Prive
Black lucido python (small scales) Hyper Prive
Marisa boots
Akhahil boots, black
Rollergirl flats in tartan/black and any colorway can't remember
Bitoubiclou boots, black leather silver spikes
Mexibeads
Black/blk, nude/nude and blue specchio/cork Asteroid 160
Samira strass Aurora Borealis (!)
Fifi strass in AB, Jet hematite and meridian blue
Sexy 100 strass in ?moonlight on black Burma suede
Nude stain/light peach strass Areana
New Peanut in pony leopard, black suede and ?
Silver specchio/silver spikes Lady Peep and Alti 160
Black suede Bye Bye 160 size 41 on display
Taupe suede Bye Bye 160 size 36 on display
Yellow patent Numero Prive
Black/blk studs Aoili booties
Moccha and indigo watersnake Bambou
Pigalle Plato 140 nude and black patent


----------



## angelcove

Dessye. Thanks for posting.  Do u remember what shade of yellow on número prive?  Light yellow or taxicab yellow?  Same yellow as VP 100 on ecomm?  TIA


----------



## Dessye

angelcove said:


> Dessye. Thanks for posting.  Do u remember what shade of yellow on número prive?  Light yellow or taxicab yellow?  Same yellow as VP 100 on ecomm?  TIA



Taxicab yellow like the VP100 yes!


----------



## Dessye

Oh yeah at Madison there were also:

Nude patent/gold Duvette
Black patent/gold Duvette
Black jazz and nude jazz Delico 85
Hot pink satin Matrinana
?Silver strass Super Vic 100
Black satin and white satin Tres Oprah

OK, yes I'm obsessive


----------



## chacci1

Dessye said:


> Update on Madison collection, stuff I don't think I posted last time (retail).  I will post the sale shoes in the sale thread this time
> 
> Black Ajasmine blk spikes
> Greissimo 85 (can't remember details now)
> Highness 160 python carnival
> Une Plume sling cork (glazed)
> Soso cork (plain)
> Marple Town cork (glazed)
> Riveto cork (glazed)
> Cream beige Corneille 100 ostrich leg
> Rolando nude patent
> Rolando black kid
> Maudissima gold miniglitter and silver miniglitter
> Luggage brown kid Lady Peep
> Nude jazz Lady Peep
> Nude patent and black patent Mater Claude sling
> Nude patent VP
> Black patent VP
> Hot pink patent VP
> Nude jazz Pigalle 120
> Black jazz Pigalle 120
> Nude jazz Bianca 120
> Black jazz Bianca 120
> Black ?jazz Daf Sling
> Nude ?jazz Daf Sling
> Bourge boots pony leopard
> Bourge boots black patent
> Bourge boots ?black, leather not patent
> Belle Zeppa 100 in Taupe, black and red suede
> Ron Ron Zeppa 100 in pony leopard and black suede
> Black patent, nude patent and white patent Sexy 100
> Amethyst python Hyper Prive
> Black lucido python (small scales) Hyper Prive
> Marisa boots
> Akhahil boots, black
> Rollergirl flats in tartan/black and any colorway can't remember
> Bitoubiclou boots, black leather silver spikes
> Mexibeads
> Black/blk, nude/nude and blue specchio/cork Asteroid 160
> Samira strass Aurora Borealis (!)
> Fifi strass in AB, Jet hematite and meridian blue
> Sexy 100 strass in ?moonlight on black Burma suede
> Nude stain/light peach strass Areana
> New Peanut in pony leopard, black suede and ?
> Silver specchio/silver spikes Lady Peep and Alti 160
> Black suede Bye Bye 160 size 41 on display
> Taupe suede Bye Bye 160 size 36 on display
> Yellow patent Numero Prive
> Black/blk studs Aoili booties
> Moccha and indigo watersnake Bambou
> Pigalle Plato 140 nude and black patent




Girl!!  You are absolutely amazing!!!!!!!


----------



## xhalted1

Dessye said:


> NYC.




Thanks hon! Jonathan @ Saks ATL found them for me and they are on their way!!!


----------



## Dessye

^^^ Yay!!!


----------



## samina

Dessey wow thanks for the update on the list!!


----------



## PeepToe

Dessye said:


> Oh yeah at Madison there were also:
> 
> Nude patent/gold Duvette
> Black patent/gold Duvette
> Black jazz and nude jazz Delico 85
> Hot pink satin Matrinana
> ?Silver strass Super Vic 100
> Black satin and white satin Tres Oprah
> 
> OK, yes I'm obsessive



Your memory is seriously impressive!!


----------



## Alice1979

I can't remember who was asking about the 20th anniversary pieces, but BB and I went through the entire ss2012 look book, and here are the styles. There are no pics in the look book so I don't know what most of them look like. This much I know, they are expensive 

Alta Dentelle 120 lace, kid/fishnet
Armadillo Bride blk/blk/fuxia, blk/blk/blk, blk/blk/ivory
Boise Dore 140 grosgrain blk/gold, blk/silver $1395
Bow Bow
Copte flat yellow $1895
Copte purple croc $2295
Copte blk nappa $1595
Copte pewter specchio
Daf Booty Tag 160 MC, blk/white $1995
Highness Tina 160 acajou, mandarin, blk $2295
Icons A Clous
Isabelle 140
Isolde nude, blk $4995
Lady Gres 160 blk, beige nappa
Neuron 120 kid
Neuron 120 turquoise, red suede 
Neuron strass 120 blk suede $3995
Pensee 100 blk, fuxia, yellow
Pensee 120 blk, fuxia, yellow
Pensee 120 blk pat
Pensee 120 silver specchio
Pigalove flat 
Pluminette 120 $2450
Rose du Desert flat blk/mandarin $2795
Sex.NN Girl blk calf $3795
Troisronds 140 blk/silver, mandarin/gold $1595


Also batik is back in a green/blk coloway and it will come in
Banane 140 $1795
Lady Highness 160 $2395
La Favorita 140 blk suede with batik heel

Someone else was asking about the popi fabric and it also comes in VP120.


----------



## Dessye

^^^Thanks Alice! 

I think the Isolde is $3995 rather than $4995   At least I'm hoping I'm right and you're wrong 

La Favorita is a Bianca-like platform with chunky heel, Lux vamp and thin criss-cross ankle strap ala Balota.  There is also an all black suede version.  It is a beautiful style   Horatio will be getting the Batik version for sure.

If anyone has any intel to add on the European lookbook that would be great!


----------



## Dessye

I wish I had seen the Anniversary styles before they were pulled


----------



## chanel*liz

Dessye said:


> ^^^Thanks Alice!
> 
> I think the Isolde is $3995 rather than $4995   At least I'm hoping I'm right and you're wrong
> 
> La Favorita is a Bianca-like platform with chunky heel, Lux vamp and thin criss-cross ankle strap ala Balota.  There is also an all black suede version.  It is a beautiful style   Horatio will be getting the Batik version for sure.
> 
> If anyone has any intel to add on the European lookbook that would be great!



The la favorita sounds gorgeous


----------



## chanel*liz

glamourbag said:


> I am generally too shy to post here on CL thread as I am usually on H thread (and if so I know it should be on the Action thread) but because you are thinking of the Altis (and they can be a bit tricky sizing wise) here are some pictures. Sorry, they aren't too great, I had to crop from the pictures I already had. I hope it helps a bit Vuittongirl82!



Why hello gorgeous!!! Looking fab as always!


----------



## sammix3

Thanks for the popi fabric intel!  Sadly, VPs don't work for me 



Alice1979 said:


> I can't remember who was asking about the 20th anniversary pieces, but BB and I went through the entire ss2012 look book, and here are the styles. There are no pics in the look book so I don't know what most of them look like. This much I know, they are expensive
> 
> Alta Dentelle 120 lace, kid/fishnet
> Armadillo Bride blk/blk/fuxia, blk/blk/blk, blk/blk/ivory
> Boise Dore 140 grosgrain blk/gold, blk/silver $1395
> Bow Bow
> Copte flat yellow $1895
> Copte purple croc $2295
> Copte blk nappa $1595
> Copte pewter specchio
> Daf Booty Tag 160 MC, blk/white $1995
> Highness Tina 160 acajou, mandarin, blk $2295
> Icons A Clous
> Isabelle 140
> Isolde nude, blk $4995
> Lady Gres 160 blk, beige nappa
> Neuron 120 kid
> Neuron 120 turquoise, red suede
> Neuron strass 120 blk suede $3995
> Pensee 100 blk, fuxia, yellow
> Pensee 120 blk, fuxia, yellow
> Pensee 120 blk pat
> Pensee 120 silver specchio
> Pigalove flat
> Pluminette 120 $2450
> Rose du Desert flat blk/mandarin $2795
> Sex.NN Girl blk calf $3795
> Troisronds 140 blk/silver, mandarin/gold $1595
> 
> 
> Also batik is back in a green/blk coloway and it will come in
> Banane 140 $1795
> Lady Highness 160 $2395
> La Favorita 140 blk suede with batik heel
> 
> Someone else was asking about the popi fabric and it also comes in VP120.


----------



## Dessye

sammix3 said:


> Thanks for the popi fabric intel!  Sadly, VPs don't work for me



Someone (can't remember who now) said that JJR will be be getting it in Une Plume ?Sling.


----------



## r6girl2005

Those legs.....and the Altis 

No reason to be shy *glamour*, please come here more often! 



glamourbag said:


> I am generally too shy to post here on CL thread as I am usually on H thread (and if so I know it should be on the Action thread) but because you are thinking of the Altis (and they can be a bit tricky sizing wise) here are some pictures. Sorry, they aren't too great, I had to crop from the pictures I already had. I hope it helps a bit Vuittongirl82!


----------



## sammix3

O... but that's a 140... don't think I can do it ush:



Dessye said:


> Someone (can't remember who now) said that JJR will be be getting it in Une Plume ?Sling.


----------



## glamourbag

vuittongirl82 said:


> Thank you!!! And just so you know, you have killer bod and legs!!!!!! (Jaw dropped) And those Altis look so great on you!!!!


Thank you Vuittongirl82, your so sweet...I just hope I was able to help you....


Dessye said:


> HOLY CRAP!






carlinha said:


> TOO SHY TO POST HERE?!?!??!!  AND WHY?!?!?!?!!
> 
> you are like Ms. Perfection!!!!





chanel*liz said:


> Why hello gorgeous!!! Looking fab as always!



Dessye, Carlinha and Chanel*liz....thank you dolls! You all have some of the best collections out there...if only I could collect a handful of your styles....You are too sweet and hugs and kisses to you!


r6girl2005 said:


> Those legs.....and the Altis
> 
> No reason to be shy *glamour*, please come here more often!


r6girl2005, Thank you so very much for making me feel welcome...


----------



## AEGIS

wait the Sex is over 3k?!


----------



## LavenderIce

AEGIS said:


> wait the Sex is over 3k?!



The Sex 120 is $1395, which I believe is a SS2012 style, not in the anniversary collection.  The one in the collection, I believe is  called the Sea.nn girl 100 which is an OTK boot listed at $2995.  Of course, my info could be outdated and it actually is called Sex.nn girl 100 and is $3795.


----------



## shoe_luvr

LavenderIce said:


> The Sex 120 is $1395, which I believe is a SS2012 style, not in the anniversary collection.  The one in the collection, I believe is  called the Sea.nn girl 100 which is an OTK boot listed at $2995.  Of course, my info could be outdated and it actually is called Sex.nn girl 100 and is $3795.



The latest copy of InStyle Magazine has a small spread on th Anniversary shoes with pictures...I will try to scan an post. According to the picture the OTK boot is indeed called Sea.nn Girl and goes for $3795


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

LavenderIce said:


> The Sex 120 is $1395, which I believe is a SS2012 style, not in the anniversary collection.  The one in the collection, I believe is  called the Sea.nn girl 100 which is an OTK boot listed at $2995.  Of course, my info could be outdated and it actually is called Sex.nn girl 100 and is $3795.



We need to see those Anniversary pieces.
I just can't imagine these names


----------



## LizzielovesCL

I am off to get the latest Instyle!!


----------



## Nolia

Can't wait to see images of these shoes!!


----------



## CChanty

carlinha said:


> thank you *aegis*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure if this is what *Dessye* is referring to, but it is called *Popi fabric*:
> in *Highness and Volpi*



I am in love with these shoes!!! Where can I get them?


----------



## shoe_luvr

LizzielovesCL said:


> I am off to get the latest Instyle!!



Make sure you look at the February issue (with Drew Barrymore on the cover). I was at Target & they still had the Jan issue & that one didnt have it. Theres 20 anniversary shoes shown (for the 20 years maybe?)


----------



## Dessye

CChanty said:


> I am in love with these shoes!!! Where can I get them?



I can't remember which boutiques will be getting them.  Call the US boutiques and they will be able to tell you


----------



## Dessye

shoe_luvr said:


> Make sure you look at the February issue (with Drew Barrymore on the cover). I was at Target & they still had the Jan issue & that one didnt have it. Theres 20 anniversary shoes shown (for the 20 years maybe?)



Now I'll have to go buy InStyle!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

glamourbag said:


> I am generally too shy to post here on CL thread as I am usually on H thread (and if so I know it should be on the Action thread) but because you are thinking of the Altis (and they can be a bit tricky sizing wise) here are some pictures. Sorry, they aren't too great, I had to crop from the pictures I already had. I hope it helps a bit Vuittongirl82!


----------



## chanel*liz

shoe_luvr said:


> Make sure you look at the February issue (with Drew Barrymore on the cover). I was at Target & they still had the Jan issue & that one didnt have it. Theres 20 anniversary shoes shown (for the 20 years maybe?)



Just got the issue! Thanks!


----------



## indi3r4

I'm gonna check the newsstand tomorrow for the issue.. can't wait!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

Anybody knows if will be available Pigalle plato 120 all white in Europe? I need a white shoe and this is perfect! Bella told me they are at Neimans but if I order them online with taxes and fees they are extremely expensive...


----------



## LizzielovesCL

shoe_luvr said:


> Make sure you look at the February issue (with Drew Barrymore on the cover). I was at Target & they still had the Jan issue & that one didnt have it. Theres 20 anniversary shoes shown (for the 20 years maybe?)


No wonder!!! I thought you meant the January issue. I have the jan. issue and I was going crazy looking crazy looking for the shoes!! Thank you, for clarifying.


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

I hope someone will post photos of the anniversary shoes in InStyle!!


----------



## Dessye

^^^Me too.  But I'm going to try to get one today.

Madison just received the New Simple 120 in roccia python lucido:


----------



## Dessye

Spring collection has arrived at Bergdorf!!

http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...t383610&parentId=cat208401&masterId=cat261003

Black suede Banane (note the style name is incorrect and so is the black heel)


----------



## 318Platinum

Dessye said:


> ^^^Me too.  But I'm going to try to get one today.
> 
> Madison just received the New Simple 120 in roccia python lucido:



OOOOH,hopefully, the shoe I want is coming in really, REALLY soon and I HOPE I get the call!!! :sweat drop: DELICIOUS ROCCIA PYTHON!!!!


----------



## shoe_luvr

LamborghiniGirl said:


> I hope someone will post photos of the anniversary shoes in InStyle!!


 

grrrr...I tried posting them but it's not working!! I'll try again this PM since I'me heading into a meeting but if anyone else (someone who's more tech saavy hee hee) can do it, it would be great!!


----------



## jenayb

Dessye said:


> Spring collection has arrived at Bergdorf!!
> 
> http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...t383610&parentId=cat208401&masterId=cat261003
> 
> Black suede Banane (note the style name is incorrect and so is the black heel)


----------



## Dessye

jenaywins said:


>


----------



## Dessye

shoe_luvr said:


> grrrr...I tried posting them but it's not working!! I'll try again this PM since I'me heading into a meeting but if anyone else (someone who's more tech saavy hee hee) can do it, it would be great!!


 
Oh, thanks for trying!


----------



## sammix3

Dessye said:


> Spring collection has arrived at Bergdorf!!
> 
> http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...t383610&parentId=cat208401&masterId=cat261003
> 
> Black suede Banane (note the style name is incorrect and so is the black heel)



Whew I'm safe!


----------



## DollyAntics

I picked up my matte black python dafs today!! They are insanely beautiful!


----------



## Dessye

DollyAntics said:


> I picked up my matte black python dafs today!! They are insanely beautiful!


 
:snack:


----------



## HermesLuv

DollyAntics said:


> I picked up my matte black python dafs today!! They are insanely beautiful!


 OMG!!! Please share with us!


----------



## DollyAntics

Dessye said:
			
		

> :snack:



These pictures don't justify the true beauty of these! The scales are frickin awesome and I LOVE the matte finish! Perfection!!


----------



## 318Platinum

DollyAntics said:


> These pictures don't justify the true beauty of these! The scales are frickin awesome and the LOVE the matte finish! Perfection!!



OMG OMG OMG OMG!!!! I TOTALLY DIE!!!!!! I SO WANT THESE!!! YES, CONGRATULATIONS ON THESE BEAUTIFUL EXOTICS!!!!!! MOD SHOTS PLEEEEEEEASE!!!!!!


----------



## LizzielovesCL

Love them Dolly!!! Great exotics!!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ Those are gorgeous!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Mod pics pretty pretty please!


----------



## Elise499

*DollyAntics* : they are awesome, I love the color ! Congrats


----------



## Dessye

DollyAntics said:


> These pictures don't justify the true beauty of these! The scales are frickin awesome and I LOVE the matte finish! Perfection!!


 
I DIE!!!!!  Pictures don't do justice??  Wow.


----------



## jenayb

DollyAntics said:


> These pictures don't justify the true beauty of these! The scales are frickin awesome and I LOVE the matte finish! Perfection!!


 
Holy sh*t!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dessye

DollyAntics said:


> These pictures don't justify the true beauty of these! The scales are frickin awesome and I LOVE the matte finish! Perfection!!


 
Do you know if the matte python will come in another other styles?  I didn't pay attention to this when pouring over the US lookbook.


----------



## DollyAntics

318Platinum said:


> OMG OMG OMG OMG!!!! I TOTALLY DIE!!!!!! I SO WANT THESE!!! YES, CONGRATULATIONS ON THESE BEAUTIFUL EXOTICS!!!!!! MOD SHOTS PLEEEEEEEASE!!!!!!


 


LizzielovesCL said:


> Love them Dolly!!! Great exotics!!


 


CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> ^^ Those are gorgeous!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Mod pics pretty pretty please!


 


Elise499 said:


> *DollyAntics* : they are awesome, I love the color ! Congrats


 


Dessye said:


> I DIE!!!!! Pictures don't do justice?? Wow.


 


jenaywins said:


> Holy sh*t!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 


Dessye said:


> Do you know if the matte python will come in another other styles? I didn't pay attention to this when pouring over the US lookbook.


 

Thanks so much girls! I am in LOVE they are so hot! Honestly they are even better IRL! 

There was another style in matte black python - it was a peep toe in 140? Not sure of the name of shoe - I considered them because they were so comfy but the Daff had me at hello! They were still very beautiful though!


----------



## jenayb

DollyAntics said:


> Thanks so much girls! I am in LOVE they are so hot! Honestly they are even better IRL!
> 
> There was another style in matte black python - it was a peep toe in 140? Not sure of the name of shoe - I considered them because they were so comfy but the Daff had me at hello! They were still very beautiful though!


 
Hmm. LP or AD?


----------



## Cityfashionista

DollyAntics said:


> These pictures don't justify the true beauty of these! The scales are frickin awesome and I LOVE the matte finish! Perfection!!



Those are TDF!  I wish I never saw those. :cry:


----------



## Alice1979

Dessye said:


> Do you know if the matte python will come in another other styles? I didn't pay attention to this when pouring over the US lookbook.


 


DollyAntics said:


> Thanks so much girls! I am in LOVE they are so hot! Honestly they are even better IRL!
> 
> There was another style in matte black python - it was a peep toe in 140? Not sure of the name of shoe - I considered them because they were so comfy but the Daff had me at hello! They were still very beautiful though!


 
It is indeed AD 140. Dallas has already received them, and it'll also come in white


----------



## myu3160

DollyAntics said:


> These pictures don't justify the true beauty of these! The scales are frickin awesome and I LOVE the matte finish! Perfection!!



OMG they are freaking amazing!! OMG!!


----------



## Dessye

DollyAntics said:


> Thanks so much girls! I am in LOVE they are so hot! Honestly they are even better IRL!
> 
> There was another style in matte black python - it was a peep toe in 140? Not sure of the name of shoe - I considered them because they were so comfy but the Daff had me at hello! They were still very beautiful though!


 
OMG -- where did you see this peep toe in 140???


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

WAIT-- there is a matte white version in python for a daffodile?!?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## Dessye

jenaywins said:


> Hmm. LP or AD?


 
Could also be the Banane.  I hope it's Banane!


----------



## DollyAntics

Dessye said:


> Could also be the Banane. I hope it's Banane!


 
It began with an 'A'... What does AD stand for?


----------



## sophinette007

Dessye said:


> Could also be the Banane.  I hope it's Banane!



Me too! i am so excited about the Banane style! My dream shoes!!! And this matte black python is truly beautiful!


----------



## AEGIS

DollyAntics said:


> It began with an 'A'... What does AD stand for?


 

Alta I believe. Congrats on your daffs! I've always felt the daff looked best in the black python, whether crystal and now matte!


----------



## Dessye

sophinette007 said:


> Me too! i am so excited about the Banane style! My dream shoes!!! And this matte black python is truly beautiful!


 
I saw it IRL and it is just as I wanted.  It is Banana, except with a 'normal' size vamp hehe. 

I just realized that Europe won't ship python to me


----------



## Dessye

DollyAntics said:


> It began with an 'A'... What does AD stand for?


 
Oh my, then it's AD = Altadama 140.   Oh but wait, I already have the AD crystal python black....  Ah, I'll have to sit this one out. *sigh*  Besides they won't ship to Canada anyways.  Ooo, but I might be in Europe in May....


----------



## Emma4790

DollyAntics said:


> It began with an 'A'... What does AD stand for?



Did you get them in London? And was the peep toe there in stock?!  

Guys, I am on the waitlist for the fairytale mandarin python bianca in motcomb street -  should I get the matte black python AD instead??? I assume price wise they would be the same....£765 - Advice ASAP please!
I think I love the AD more!


----------



## DollyAntics

AEGIS said:


> Alta I believe. Congrats on your daffs! I've always felt the daff looked best in the black python, whether crystal and now matte!


 


Dessye said:


> Oh my, then it's AD = Altadama 140.  Oh but wait, I already have the AD crystal python black.... Ah, I'll have to sit this one out. *sigh* Besides they won't ship to Canada anyways. Ooo, but I might be in Europe in May....


 
Yesss that's the one...Altadama...I asked the name when I was trying them on...wish I could have had both!


----------



## PetitColibri

Emma4790 said:


> Did you get them in London? And was the peep toe there in stock?!
> 
> Guys, I am on the waitlist for the fairytale mandarin python bianca in motcomb street -  should I get the matte black python AD instead??? I assume price wise they would be the same....£765 - Advice ASAP please!
> I think I love the AD more!



I would stick to the mandarin I think it's more colorful and fun


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

LamborghiniGirl said:


> WAIT-- there is a matte white version in python for a daffodile?!?!?!?!?!?!



WHITE PHYTON!!!! .???  where!?


----------



## jenayb

CRISPEDROSA said:


> WHITE PHYTON!!!! .???  where!?


 
I know white python sounds amazing, but I wouldn't.... My white talco pythons... ugh. Such a dirt magnet. Total shame; white python is so beautiful! :cry:


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

Alice1979 said:


> It is indeed AD 140. Dallas has already received them, and it'll also come in white



White? White?!?!?! You need to elaborate!! White matte python? What styles?


----------



## DollyAntics

I didn't see any white python today.


----------



## Dessye

Alice1979 said:


> It is indeed AD 140. Dallas has already received them, and it'll also come in white


 
It'll come in white... 

Thanks Alice!


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

Dessye said:


> It'll come in white...
> 
> Thanks Alice!



just so we are clear, we are talking about a matte white python correct?

daffodile? lady peep? alta dama?


----------



## 318Platinum

LamborghiniGirl said:


> just so we are clear, we are talking about a matte white python correct?
> 
> daffodile? lady peep? alta dama?



OMG OMG!!!! PLEASE TELL ME MATTE WHITE PYTHON IN DAFFODILE!!!!!! YES, YES??????


----------



## DollyAntics

Here's the intel for Daffodile for SS12...



carlinha said:


> As far as *DAFFODILE intel, these are the materials it will be coming in for SS12:*
> 
> Natural cork
> Champagne satin
> Blue satin
> Beige kid
> Black panama geometric (ala Karwood's shoes)
> Black patent
> Black suede
> Turquoise suede
> Hot pink suede
> Taupe suede
> Black python carnival
> Menthe python fairytale
> Black python matte
> Crystal gold strass
> 
> Happy shopping!


----------



## 318Platinum

DollyAntics said:


> Here's the intel for Daffodile for SS12...



LOL, thanks for posting this again. I read it before, but ALL of this went out of the window when I saw the words "Matte White Python Daff"!!! LOL, Now, I want it!! I would so have it Custom made if I were one of the people that had the freedom to get Custom Louboutins!!! I thought I saw Gaga with a White Pony hair Daff on her Thanksgiving special. It may have been just regular leather, but I think it had texture to it.


----------



## Dessye

LamborghiniGirl said:


> just so we are clear, we are talking about a matte white python correct?
> 
> daffodile? lady peep? alta dama?



My understanding is that we're talking about AD.  I hope so! 

Oh yeah, I did see that list that *C* posted...


----------



## shoe_luvr

Instyle Mag pics...sorry I could only load a pdf. It wouldn't work with a tiff


----------



## Emma4790

shoe_luvr said:


> Instyle Mag pics...sorry I could only load a pdf. It wouldn't work with a tiff



I love the Isabelle wedges! I seen the ages ago and tried to explain them on here a few times! Finally a good profile photo of them! Reasonable price too compared with the rest shown


----------



## sammix3

shoe_luvr said:


> Instyle Mag pics...sorry I could only load a pdf. It wouldn't work with a tiff



Interesting... 

Thank you for posting it!


----------



## shoe_luvr

Last 2 pages. Hope these work!!


----------



## shoe_luvr

sammix3 said:


> Interesting...
> 
> Thank you for posting it!


 
Happy to help!!   Nothing like seeing pictures, right??


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I want those red and pink d'orsays! Fab!


----------



## shoe_luvr

Emma4790 said:


> I love the Isabelle wedges! I seen the ages ago and tried to explain them on here a few times! Finally a good profile photo of them! Reasonable price too compared with the rest shown


 
Agreed!! I looked at the prices & said... guess I'll only make half of the purchases this season


----------



## Emma4790

I love the Lady Gres but I like 1295 is a bit too much for that shoe imo - I expected them to be about 1100 at the most!  Somewhere between the suede highness and leopard highness prices! 
I loved the Pensee and was almost putting myself on a waitlist for them but honestly how many times would you wear them!?!?? They are total display shoes! But again they are about the most reasonably priced after the Isabelle wedges! 
The black and white daff bootie is cute but a bit too edgy for my style! 
I wont be buying any of these..... my cc is safe!  For now


----------



## shoe_luvr

Emma4790 said:


> I love the Lady Gres but I like 1295 is a bit too much for that shoe imo - I expected them to be about 1100 at the most! Somewhere between the suede highness and leopard highness prices!
> I loved the Pensee and was almost putting myself on a waitlist for them but honestly how many times would you wear them!?!?? They are total display shoes! But again they are about the most reasonably priced after the Isabelle wedges!
> The black and white daff bootie is cute but a bit too edgy for my style!
> I wont be buying any of these..... my cc is safe! For now


 
Emma- I though the same thing!! I like ths Springs styles SO MUCH better than the anniversary pieces...especially when I look at the prices. I wish he would have done a LOVE pump along with the flat. I'm still on the fence about the Pensee, as I don't know how much wear I will get out of it...it's cute but it seems a bit dated?  Not sure at all...


----------



## 318Platinum

I am ALREADY on the hunt for info on one of these styles( Daff Tag) !!!!!! ANY HELP you ladies can offer will be GREATLY appreciated!!! TIA!!!


----------



## Emma4790

shoe_luvr said:


> Emma- I though the same thing!! I like ths Springs styles SO MUCH better than the anniversary pieces...especially when I look at the prices. I wish he would have done a LOVE pump along with the flat. I'm still on the fence about the Pensee, as I don't know how much wear I will get out of it...it's cute but it seems a bit dated?  Not sure at all...



I agree it is kind of dated. I'm sure he knows that and is probably only putting it in the collection because of its sentimental value (first model with red sole -  or so your mag says, i dunno....) 
I know for me it would be a fad -  I'd wear it twice in the summer with a cute dress and it would spend the first of its life in the box making me depressed! Unless you have the kind of cash to splash on "display shoes" for sentimental reasons forget about it! 
I do like the wedges though - but the colours seem a little dull of summer! I would have liked to see purple and blue maybe, instead of black and orange


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

shoe_luvr said:


> Instyle Mag pics...sorry I could only load a pdf. It wouldn't work with a tiff



thank you for the scans! much appreciated!


----------



## 318Platinum

shoe_luvr said:


> Instyle Mag pics...sorry I could only load a pdf. It wouldn't work with a tiff



THANK YOU SO MUCH FOR THIS!!! You're AWESOME, *SHOE*!!


----------



## Emma4790

shoe_luvr said:


> Emma- I though the same thing!! I like ths Springs styles SO MUCH better than the anniversary pieces...especially when I look at the prices. I wish he would have done a LOVE pump along with the flat. I'm still on the fence about the Pensee, as I don't know how much wear I will get out of it...it's cute but it seems a bit dated?  Not sure at all...



I just noticed the almost $2500 flat sandal!! They better be f*****g spectacular sandals in real life or he is taking the ****


----------



## Alice1979

Ladies I apologize for the confusion. White python matt comes in Altadama, not Daffodile.



Dessye said:


> It'll come in white...
> 
> Thanks Alice!



You're welcome! I have been very tempted by this white python 

Btw did you see the roccia ws mango Banane in the lookbook? I gasped when I saw the pic.


----------



## shoe_luvr

Emma4790 said:


> I just noticed the almost $2500 flat sandal!! They better be f*****g spectacular sandals in real life or he is taking the ****


 
LOL I didn't even notice the price on that!!   They were so boring they didn't even catch my eye!! at that price I'm willing to predict they make it to the sales haha


----------



## Dessye

Alice1979 said:


> Ladies I apologize for the confusion. White python matt comes in Altadama, not Daffodile.
> 
> 
> 
> You're welcome! I have been very tempted by this white python
> 
> Btw did you see the roccia ws mango Banane in the lookbook? I gasped when I saw the pic.



Oh yes!  I had to be careful not to drool on the Lookbook 

:ninja:


----------



## Alice1979

Dessye said:


> Oh yes!  I had to be careful not to drool on the Lookbook
> 
> :ninja:



Lolol! 




DollyAntics said:


> Here's the intel for Daffodile for SS12...



Adding these two to the Daffodile list:

Daffodile plum satin
Daffodile roccia python opacco


----------



## Dessye

shoe_luvr said:


> Instyle Mag pics...sorry I could only load a pdf. It wouldn't work with a tiff





shoe_luvr said:


> Last 2 pages. Hope these work!!



 so much! 

One of my first thoughts was: #14 has Dita written ALL over them 

My second thought was: look at the prices! 

Why oh why did Msr put a peep in the Isunami?  :cry:  I will still get them but I wish they were closed toe like others said before.  Plus, the Highness Tina would have looked better as the Daff Tina.    Listen to me the critic


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

*shoe_luvr,* thank you so much for posting those!!!


----------



## sophinette007

shoe_luvr said:


> Happy to help!!  Nothing like seeing pictures, right??


 THank you so much!!!! Very interesting!


----------



## martinaa

Would there be a Highness in Mandarin Red Python?


----------



## Alice1979

DollyAntics said:


> These pictures don't justify the true beauty of these! The scales are frickin awesome and I LOVE the matte finish! Perfection!!


 
I forgot to tell you, your new python Daffs are absolutely gorgeous! Big congrats and enjoy.



shoe_luvr said:


> Instyle Mag pics...sorry I could only load a pdf. It wouldn't work with a tiff


 


shoe_luvr said:


> Last 2 pages. Hope these work!!


 
Thank you so much for posting the pics! I love the Pluminette, but don't love the price tag ush:


----------



## GrRoxy

I saw python or maybe watersnake black matte daffs slingbacks, I didnt look close. But I loved matt finish


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

Ladies, anyone has an idea when the anniversary pieces will be released?


----------



## PetitColibri

^SeDuCTive^ said:


> Ladies, anyone has an idea when the anniversary pieces will be released?



around March I believe


----------



## LizzielovesCL

Thank you, shoe_luvr for the Instyle post.


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

PetitColibri said:


> around March I believe



Thank you Petit. Thats a good news (saving)


----------



## 318Platinum

PetitColibri said:
			
		

> around March I believe



I was told next month by an SA. She also said she doesn't know who will receive what and NO WAITLISTS will  be taken for the Anniversary shoes!


----------



## Dessye

318Platinum said:


> I was told next month by an SA. She also said she doesn't know who will receive what and NO WAITLISTS will  be taken for the Anniversary shoes!



She's definitely wrong about the not knowing who will receive what.  It is in the S/S Lookbook.


----------



## BellaShoes

Hi Ladies... what is the difference between the S/S 2012 Banane and the Lady Peep??


----------



## Ayala

318Platinum said:
			
		

> I was told next month by an SA. She also said she doesn't know who will receive what and NO WAITLISTS will  be taken for the Anniversary shoes!



A few of my SAs wait listed me for anniversary shoes.


----------



## PetitColibri

BellaShoes said:


> Hi Ladies... what is the difference between the S/S 2012 Banane and the Lady Peep??



it seems only the heel height (banane 140 and LP 150) but I didn't get to see them both compared so maybe I'm wrong


----------



## 318Platinum

Dessye said:


> She's definitely wrong about the not knowing who will receive what.  It is in the S/S Lookbook.



Yeah, I am SO glad that I didn't stop at her word. I found out where the boot will be in my size and got on the waitlist!!!  Now I just have to decide if I should get the Boot, or my Python Daff. I think I will go with my Daff. What do you all think? Also, I didn't know that there is a multicolored leather Tag Daff Booty as well being released for anniversary!!! I am curious to see what that looks like.


----------



## Dessye

318Platinum said:


> Yeah, I am SO glad that I didn't stop at her word. I found out where the boot will be in my size and got on the waitlist!!!  Now I just have to decide if I should get the Boot, or my Python Daff. I think I will go with my Daff. What do you all think? Also, I didn't know that there is a multicolored leather Tag Daff Booty as well being released for anniversary!!! I am curious to see what that looks like.


 
  If I had to choose one, I'd go with the Python Daff myself.  I think you will get more wear out of it in the long run.


----------



## Dessye

BellaShoes said:


> Hi Ladies... what is the difference between the S/S 2012 Banane and the Lady Peep??


 
The Banane 140 is exactly like Banana 140 except with a "normal" thickness vamp rather than that really thin vamp.  Most people have a hard time with the really thin vamp since their toes push right through and it doesn't look very flattering.  So I think Msr. changed it.  The Lady Peep is 150 and probably has a slightly different cut than Banane but I think that's because it's 150.  The Banane is what I call my LP 140 that I've been hoping for ever since the Lady Peep came out!


----------



## 318Platinum

Dessye said:


> If I had to choose one, I'd go with the Python Daff myself.  I think you will get more wear out of it in the long run.



I vote the same.  I love the black/white leather Daff Booty, but at the same time, if I am going to pay 2 grand on a shoe, it might as well be an exotic, especially one tat I have always wanted!!


----------



## sofaa

*Bianca Panama 140 available on Luisviaroma.com *as well as Lady Peep w/ Gold Spikes!!


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

Do you think the Banane will be produced in the very mix version?
If so, i will cancel my 150 very mix !!
Anyone?


----------



## Alice1979

318Platinum said:


> Yeah, I am SO glad that I didn't stop at her word. I found out where the boot will be in my size and got on the waitlist!!!  Now I just have to decide if I should get the Boot, or my Python Daff. I think I will go with my Daff. What do you all think? Also, I didn't know that there is a multicolored leather Tag Daff Booty as well being released for anniversary!!! I am curious to see what that looks like.



The MC Daff booty tag has blue body with mostly red tag pattern. There will also be a python booty tag in version red, supposedly roccia python body with red tag pattern.



^SeDuCTive^ said:


> Do you think the Banane will be produced in the very mix version?
> If so, i will cancel my 150 very mix !!
> Anyone?



Not Banane, but there will a Yolando pot pourri.


----------



## BellaShoes

Thank you Ladies!

So I confirmed it is the Lady Peep with a 140mm heel! My dream shoe!!! They are divine!!!!!!

PM me if you are interested in SA info... a full size run arrived yesterday!

*Banane 140mm Nude* $845


----------



## Alice1979

Alice1979 said:


> Not Banane, but there will a Yolando pot pourri.


 
I meant to say Yolanda.


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

Alice1979 said:


> I meant to say Yolanda.



Good news, any idea about which color ways are being produced?


----------



## Alice1979

^SeDuCTive^ said:


> Good news, any idea about which color ways are being produced?


 
Black, silver, gold, and green for EU, not sure about what US will receive.


----------



## Dessye

BellaShoes said:


> Thank you Ladies!
> 
> So I confirmed it is the Lady Peep with a 140mm heel! My dream shoe!!! They are divine!!!!!!
> 
> PM me if you are interested in SA info... a full size run arrived yesterday!
> 
> *Banane 140mm Nude* $845


 
Thanks for the pics! Costa Mesa?


----------



## jeshika

BellaShoes said:


> Thank you Ladies!
> 
> So I confirmed it is the Lady Peep with a 140mm heel! My dream shoe!!! They are divine!!!!!!
> 
> PM me if you are interested in SA info... a full size run arrived yesterday!
> 
> *Banane 140mm Nude* $845



 those look fabulous!


----------



## vuittongirl82

Dessye said:


> It'll come in white...
> 
> Thanks Alice!





LamborghiniGirl said:


> just so we are clear, we are talking about a matte white python correct?
> 
> daffodile? lady peep? alta dama?





CRISPEDROSA said:


> WHITE PHYTON!!!! .???  where!?








Altadama 140 white python matte $1395


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

vuittongirl82 said:


> Altadama 140 white python matte $1395




wow!! thank you for posting!! stunning. any chance the matte white is coming in another style?!


----------



## vuittongirl82

LamborghiniGirl said:


> wow!! thank you for posting!! stunning. any chance the matte white is coming in another style?!



Not sure. I was hoping it would come in another colors other than black and white.


----------



## Dessye

vuittongirl82 said:


> Altadama 140 white python matte $1395


 
 Where???


----------



## myu3160

Who knew matte python would look so freaking gorgeous and drool worthy!


----------



## AEGIS

oo that white matte is amazing! but do i need a white shoe?


----------



## Faraasha

Don't know if you've all seen this but I thought I'd post anyway..


----------



## PetitColibri

Faraasha said:


> Don't know if you've all seen this but I thought I'd post anyway..
> 
> 
> View attachment 1562425




thanks for the pic ! I can't wait to see them IRL but I'm worried they will look weird on the foot... I guess we'll see


----------



## DollyAntics

Faraasha said:
			
		

> Don't know if you've all seen this but I thought I'd post anyway..



Thanks!! I think I need an asteroid in my life!


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

glamourbag said:


> I am generally too shy to post here on CL thread as I am usually on H thread (and if so I know it should be on the Action thread) but because you are thinking of the Altis (and they can be a bit tricky sizing wise) here are some pictures. Sorry, they aren't too great, I had to crop from the pictures I already had. I hope it helps a bit Vuittongirl82!



um, wow, you look amazing! and congrats on your new CLs! TDF


----------



## PetitColibri

DollyAntics said:


> Thanks!! I think I need an asteroid in my life!



ha ha ! me too !


----------



## GrRoxy

Faraasha said:


> Don't know if you've all seen this but I thought I'd post anyway..
> 
> 
> View attachment 1562425



Thank you so much for this picture!


----------



## NANI1972

Alice1979 said:


> I meant to say Yolanda.


  Thanks for the info Alice! So will it be like a Very Mix?!


----------



## Alice1979

NANI1972 said:


> Thanks for the info Alice! So will it be like a Very Mix?!


 
Yes it'll be like a Very Mix. The pot pourri collection will also come in Fifi 100 and Tonguissima flat.


----------



## NANI1972

Alice1979 said:


> Yes it'll be like a Very Mix. The pot pourri collection will also come in Fifi 100 and Tonguissima flat.


----------



## Shoekrazy

Just purchased  but they kill my feet any suggesstions to break them in or maybe i should just sell them b/c they are sold out everywhere


----------



## Dessye

NANI1972 said:


>



The Yolanda green potpourri is absolutely To. DIE. for....  I would seriously consider it if I wasn't already getting the VM (not green though).

Ahahaha....Alice, I also typed Yolando :giggles:


----------



## skislope15

Shoekrazy said:


> Just purchased  but they kill my feet any suggesstions to break them in or maybe i should just sell them b/c they are sold out everywhere


 

try looking here, theres tons of good advice! look under the maggie as it's similar in style, hope you can make them work....if you chose to sell them I would wait a bit as they arent sold out everywhere yet, most stores are still getting theres in, the shipment to saks by me hasnt even arrived yet, you may get a better selling price that way. HTH
http://forum.purseblog.com/loubouti...it-size-comfort-adjustment-advice-268976.html


----------



## Dessye

Shoekrazy said:


> Just purchased  but they kill my feet any suggesstions to break them in or maybe i should just sell them b/c they are sold out everywhere



Where do they kill your feet?  At the top of the toes, at the sides?

ETA: Oh yes, there is a thread for this...


----------



## Dessye

Faraasha said:


> Don't know if you've all seen this but I thought I'd post anyway..
> 
> 
> View attachment 1562425



Faraasha!   How are you?  Thanks for the pics!


----------



## Shoekrazy

skislope15 said:


> try looking here, theres tons of good advice! look under the maggie as it's similar in style, hope you can make them work....if you chose to sell them I would wait a bit as they arent sold out everywhere yet, most stores are still getting theres in, the shipment to saks by me hasnt even arrived yet, you may get a better selling price that way. HTH
> http://forum.purseblog.com/loubouti...it-size-comfort-adjustment-advice-268976.html


 
They kill in the toe box, the toe box is narrow and my heel slips. Even if I stick a pad in the front it will cram the front even more. I need to stretch the width I think but it will make the heel slip more and it pinches my toes ahhhhh


----------



## skislope15

you can bring them to a cobbler who can stretch them professionally in the toe box without ruining the shoes at all, that may help, I've heard lots of people complaining about the maggies toe box so I imagine it's the same


----------



## Shoekrazy

I am afraid if they stretch them it will ruin the spikes, also trusted cobblers in PA probably not. They kill i can promise you that the minute you put them on


----------



## Shoekrazy

I am afraid of not getting a good cobbler and ruining them b/c all the hardware at the top
The toe Box kills your toes from the minute you put them on  sooooo sad 
Drinking is worse
I wear heels everyday also. So it's not the fact I csn't walk in heels. I was basically born in heels. Any tricks Im missing


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

vuittongirl82 said:


> Altadama 140 white python matte $1395



Ohh thanks for posting!!!
They are lovely!!
Would like to know where are those


----------



## september1985

im in love with Bis-Un-Bout  does anyone know when will they be available please?


----------



## dbeth

Hi ladies,
Here's some pics from NM San Diego today. I don't know the names of all of them---but I am sure you guys do! 

The pink Bollywood is really gorgeous in person, it definitly has some bling to it. The Asteroid is amazing in person--was totally shocked when I saw it. And the Metal Nodo in gold is GORGEOUS--I would love to have this shoe!!   It is not really a gold color, it's more like rose gold. The detailing of the bow is out of this world!! Retail of $2,395.


----------



## PetitColibri

dbeth said:


> Hi ladies,
> Here's some pics from NM San Diego today. I don't know the names of all of them---but I am sure you guys do!
> 
> The pink Bollywood is really gorgeous in person, it definitly has some bling to it. The Asteroid is amazing in person--was totally shocked when I saw it. And the Metal Nodo in gold is GORGEOUS--I would love to have this shoe!!   It is not really a gold color, it's more like rose gold. The detailing of the bow is out of this world!! Retail of $2,395.



thanks for the pics


----------



## Dessye

Shoekrazy said:


> I am afraid if they stretch them it will ruin the spikes, also trusted cobblers in PA probably not. They kill i can promise you that the minute you put them on


 
Well maybe you're placing the insole too far into the toebox.  Have you tried placing it halfway into the toebox and halfway on the arch?  You can also use your fingers to stretch the sides of the toe box a bit since it's suede to widen them up a bit.  Actually, the problem with the Asteroid is more like if they are professionally stretched, the crystals are more likely to fall off than the spikes.


----------



## 318Platinum

dbeth said:


> Hi ladies,
> Here's some pics from NM San Diego today. I don't know the names of all of them---but I am sure you guys do!
> 
> The pink Bollywood is really gorgeous in person, it definitly has some bling to it. The Asteroid is amazing in person--was totally shocked when I saw it. And the Metal Nodo in gold is GORGEOUS--I would love to have this shoe!!   It is not really a gold color, it's more like rose gold. The detailing of the bow is out of this world!! Retail of $2,395.



OMG, These are SOOOOOOOOOO DELICIOUS!!!!! DID YOU GET ONE OF THESE!!!!?


----------



## AEGIS

that bow is super cute on the metal nodu.



dbeth said:


> Hi ladies,
> Here's some pics from NM San Diego today. I don't know the names of all of them---but I am sure you guys do!
> 
> The pink Bollywood is really gorgeous in person, it definitly has some bling to it. The Asteroid is amazing in person--was totally shocked when I saw it. And the Metal Nodo in gold is GORGEOUS--I would love to have this shoe!!   It is not really a gold color, it's more like rose gold. The detailing of the bow is out of this world!! Retail of $2,395.


----------



## myu3160

dbeth said:


> Hi ladies,
> Here's some pics from NM San Diego today. I don't know the names of all of them---but I am sure you guys do!
> 
> The pink Bollywood is really gorgeous in person, it definitly has some bling to it. The Asteroid is amazing in person--was totally shocked when I saw it. And the Metal Nodo in gold is GORGEOUS--I would love to have this shoe!!   It is not really a gold color, it's more like rose gold. The detailing of the bow is out of this world!! Retail of $2,395.


Holy cowboy boots! the metal modo is out of this world!!


----------



## sammix3

Bianca 120


----------



## dbeth

318Platinum said:
			
		

> OMG, These are SOOOOOOOOOO DELICIOUS!!!!! DID YOU GET ONE OF THESE!!!!?



Lol, no. I wish!!!


----------



## dbeth

myu3160 said:
			
		

> Holy cowboy boots! the metal modo is out of this world!!



It really is--- I stopped dead in my tracks in amazement.  I couldn't stop staring. I believe it is the most beautiful shoe I have seen of his. But then again, there is not a boutique near me & NM is the only store that sells CL in my area so I'm limited to what I can actually see. Maybe I would feel different if I actually saw in person a fully strassed shoe. I seriously thought about returning my sale purchases to get these shoes---- I am sure I will dream about it!!


----------



## Faraasha

Dessye said:


> Faraasha!   How are you?  Thanks for the pics!




I've been doing well thank you!  .... Lurking in the background


----------



## NANI1972

sammix3 said:
			
		

> Bianca 120



Has anyone bought the Bianca 120? I would really love to see some mod shots!


----------



## sammix3

NANI1972 said:


> Has anyone bought the Bianca 120? I would really love to see some mod shots!



My SA sent me that pic. I'm going to try to make it to NM tomorrow to try them on and if I do I'll snap some modeling pics


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

do you guys think the watersnake on the metal nodo slingback is the same color as the watersnake on the gold glitter maggie?


----------



## dbeth

LamborghiniGirl said:
			
		

> do you guys think the watersnake on the metal nodo slingback is the same color as the watersnake on the gold glitter maggie?



I have not seen the glitter Maggie in person but basing it off of photos & since I did see the Metal Nodo in person today, I would say probably not. The metal nodo is all a rose gold type color. There is a gold shoe in the pic for a better comparison. Is your picture of the Maggie pretty true to color??  Those are just amazingly beautiful too----wish I could see it IRL!!!


----------



## indi3r4

dbeth said:


> I have not seen the glitter Maggie in person but basing it off of photos & since I did see the Metal Nodo in person today, I would say probably not. The metal nodo is all a rose gold type color. There is a gold shoe in the pic for a better comparison. Is your picture of the Maggie pretty true to color??  Those are just amazingly beautiful too----wish I could see it IRL!!!



 where did you see metal nodo? I would love to see them IRL..

ETA: NVM, I saw the previous page :shame:


----------



## vuittongirl82

CRISPEDROSA said:


> Ohh thanks for posting!!!
> They are lovely!!
> Would like to know where are those



Horatio has them already!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

vuittongirl82 said:


> Horatio has them already!



I wish I live in the US....


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

dbeth said:


> Hi ladies,
> Here's some pics from NM San Diego today. I don't know the names of all of them---but I am sure you guys do!
> 
> The pink Bollywood is really gorgeous in person, it definitly has some bling to it. The Asteroid is amazing in person--was totally shocked when I saw it. And the Metal Nodo in gold is GORGEOUS--I would love to have this shoe!!   It is not really a gold color, it's more like rose gold. The detailing of the bow is out of this world!! Retail of $2,395.


----------



## chilecorona

dbeth said:


> Hi ladies,
> Here's some pics from NM San Diego today. I don't know the names of all of them---but I am sure you guys do!
> 
> The pink Bollywood is really gorgeous in person, it definitly has some bling to it. The Asteroid is amazing in person--was totally shocked when I saw it. And the Metal Nodo in gold is GORGEOUS--I would love to have this shoe!!  It is not really a gold color, it's more like rose gold. The detailing of the bow is out of this world!! Retail of $2,395.


 
The Bollywood is sooooo pretty! I'm banned but DH is Pakistani so maybe I can weasel this pair ... "Look honey! These shoes make me look like a Bollywood starlet, right?"


----------



## Dessye

chilecorona said:


> The Bollywood is sooooo pretty! I'm banned but DH is Pakistani so maybe I can weasel this pair ... "Look honey! These shoes make me look like a Bollywood starlet, right?"



Makes sense to me! :giggles:


----------



## jenayb

http://www.barneys.com/Highness-160/501540505,default,pd.html?cgid=BARNEYS


----------



## 318Platinum

jenaywins said:


> http://www.barneys.com/Highness-160/501540505,default,pd.html?cgid=BARNEYS



HOW DELICIOUS IS THAT!!!!!!!?  See, if I were to get the Highness, THIS would be it!!!!


----------



## jenayb

318Platinum said:


> HOW DELICIOUS IS THAT!!!!!!!?  See, if I were to get the Highness, THIS would be it!!!!


 
Mm hmm!!!


----------



## shontel

:giggles:



chilecorona said:


> The Bollywood is sooooo pretty! I'm banned but DH is Pakistani so maybe I can weasel this pair ... "Look honey! These shoes make me look like a Bollywood starlet, right?"


 


Dessye said:


> Makes sense to me! :giggles:


----------



## shontel

jenay jenay jenay, you and these 140+s!!! lol! 



jenaywins said:


> http://www.barneys.com/Highness-160/501540505,default,pd.html?cgid=BARNEYS


----------



## jenayb

shontel said:


> jenay jenay jenay, you and these 140+s!!! lol!


 


Girl please, I ain't gettin these!


----------



## Jönathan

jenaywins said:


> http://www.barneys.com/Highness-160/501540505,default,pd.html?cgid=BARNEYS




You need those in your life!


----------



## jenayb

Jönathan;20752103 said:
			
		

> You need those in your life!


 


I've sworn off anything above a 140.


----------



## 318Platinum

jenaywins said:
			
		

> I've sworn off anything above a 140.



I WISH they had my size!! Oh well


----------



## sammix3

Here are the modeling pics pf the bianca 120. Not the best pics, sorry.


----------



## BellaShoes

Looks like NM SF *sammi*...


----------



## Dessye

^^^Haha   You recognize the tile, carpet and mirror??


----------



## BellaShoes

:giggles: yes.


----------



## LavenderIce

Dessye said:
			
		

> ^^^Haha   You recognize the tile, carpet and mirror??



I have spy pics with the same tile, carpet and mirror.


----------



## sammix3

BellaShoes said:


> Looks like NM SF *sammi*...



Are you stalking me Bella??


----------



## sammix3

So what do you all think of the bianca 120?


----------



## indi3r4

That carpet also looks familiar to me. 
Love the Bianca, sammi.. Are they more comfortable to walk in? From your mod pics, I can't really tell that it's 120  they have the same effect that 140 make.


----------



## myu3160

The 120's actually look pretty good. I agree with indi, you can't tell they are 120!


----------



## indi3r4

jenaywins said:


> I've sworn off anything above a 140.



they're sooooo incredibly pretty but don't do it J, you'll end up selling it.


----------



## AEGIS

i love that skin...why is it not in a rolando?!!!


----------



## AEGIS

Dessye said:


> ^^^Haha   You recognize the tile, carpet and mirror??





BellaShoes said:


> :giggles: yes.





LavenderIce said:


> I have spy pics with the same tile, carpet and mirror.




sign that we are tooooo obsessed!


----------



## sammix3

indi3r4 said:


> That carpet also looks familiar to me.
> Love the Bianca, sammi.. Are they more comfortable to walk in? From your mod pics, I can't really tell that it's 120  they have the same effect that 140 make.



They seem pretty comfy, but it doesn't help that I just walked to NM with flats that hurt my feet.


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

sammix3 said:


> They seem pretty comfy, but it doesn't help that I just walked to NM with flats that hurt my feet.



I love this version Sammix, did you size down a half size?
Anyone knows whos hetting the Hot pink version of the 120 Bianca


----------



## sammix3

^SeDuCTive^ said:


> I love this version Sammix, did you size down a half size?
> Anyone knows whos hetting the Hot pink version of the 120 Bianca



This is silly but I just figured out what my CL TTS is... After 4 pairs  I'm a 34.5 TTS and the bianca 120 that I tried on are TTS for me.

Someone posted that bergdorfs has the hot pink and David's in Canada does as well? I don't know but I think the smallest they carry is a 35. Boo. Let me know if you find them anywhere else.


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

sammix3 said:


> This is silly but I just figured out what my CL TTS is... After 4 pairs  I'm a 34.5 TTS and the bianca 120 that I tried on are TTS for me.
> 
> Someone posted that bergdorfs has the hot pink and David's in Canada does as well? I don't know but I think the smallest they carry is a 35. Boo. Let me know if you find them anywhere else.



Will do 
Btw, i tend to size half size down in the Mater Claude and i feel the Bianca 120 runs the same as them. 
I am confused :x


----------



## sammix3

^SeDuCTive^ said:


> Will do
> Btw, i tend to size half size down in the Mater Claude and i feel the Bianca 120 runs the same as them.
> I am confused :x



I haven't tried the master Claude so I have no idea  just go check them out at NM or nordies and try them on.


----------



## samina

jenaywins said:


> http://www.barneys.com/Highness-160/501540505,default,pd.html?cgid=BARNEYS


Wow love these!!!


----------



## meltdown_ice

sammix3 said:


> So what do you all think of the bianca 120?



Personally, i love them! i bought the nude patent 2 days ago and I'm so in love with them, they are so comfortable to walk in , i have really small feet and i could not do the 140 at all so these work really well for me


----------



## sammix3

meltdown_ice said:


> Personally, i love them! i bought the nude patent 2 days ago and I'm so in love with them, they are so comfortable to walk in , i have really small feet and i could not do the 140 at all so these work really well for me



Congrats!!  I'm thinking of getting the nude patent also, and if they're comfortable, I'll go for the black as well.   What size are you?  Oh and can you pleeeease post a modeling pic? I was in a hurry so I didn't even try on the nude patent(I tried them on before but not in my size).


----------



## meltdown_ice

sammix3 said:


> Congrats!!  I'm thinking of getting the nude patent also, and if they're comfortable, I'll go for the black as well.   What size are you?  Oh and can you pleeeease post a modeling pic? I was in a hurry so I didn't even try on the nude patent(I tried them on before but not in my size).



I'm a size 34 in these, same size as 140 minus heel slippage  I will take some photo tomorrow morning so you see better in natural light


----------



## crystalhowlett

Hello ladies, 
I'm back what have I missed? hahaha
What are we talking about now?
I love what i've seen so far


----------



## Dessye

crystalhowlett said:


> Hello ladies,
> I'm back what have I missed? hahaha
> What are we talking about now?
> I love what i've seen so far


 
Crystal!!!!   Missed ya!


----------



## jenayb

indi3r4 said:


> they're sooooo incredibly pretty but don't do it J, you'll end up selling it.



Yep!


----------



## crystalhowlett

Dessye said:
			
		

> Crystal!!!!   Missed ya!



Hello!!!! Missed u too!!!  Can't wait to start shopping again. 

Soooo many to choose from. 
I'm so behind on TPF. 
I Like this app too. I can type n hold my Lemon(baby girl) at the same time. 

Love the asteroid n santa fe


----------



## NANI1972

sammix3 said:


> Here are the modeling pics pf the bianca 120. Not the best pics, sorry.


Wow, I love the Bianca 120! Thanks for posting the mod shots!


----------



## sophinette007

I would love to see some modelling pics of the Banane! So please, lovely owners of Banane, post your pics
I am still debating between a Lady Peep or a Banane....


----------



## crystalhowlett

sophinette007 said:
			
		

> I would love to see some modelling pics of the Banane! So please, lovely owners of Banane, post your pics
> I am still debating between a Lady Peep or a Banane....



Do u have either? 
I personally love the lady peep. It's so sexy an cut really low around your heel.  
Sorry dot have the banane or I would post a pic. Just wanted to put my vote in.


----------



## lolitablue

The 120's Biancas are a great option for me who rather wear that kind of heel!! Thank you for posting them!!


----------



## Dessye

sophinette007 said:


> I would love to see some modelling pics of the Banane! So please, lovely owners of Banane, post your pics
> I am still debating between a Lady Peep or a Banane....



I suppose I should have taken some mod pics when I was at Horatio...  I'm waiting for nude and black patent Banane.


----------



## sophinette007

crystalhowlett said:


> Do u have either?
> I personally love the lady peep. It's so sexy an cut really low around your heel.
> Sorry dot have the banane or I would post a pic. Just wanted to put my vote in.


 
Thank you Crystal! For the moment I only have a black kid lady Peep and would love a nude banane since I already have a LP but  two LP wouldn't be too much right? 



Dessye said:


> I suppose I should have taken some mod pics when I was at Horatio... I'm waiting for nude and black patent Banane.



Thank you so much for the intel about the Banane Dessye! Without you I would never had known about the Banane! I can't wait to see your pics! 
I'd love a nude Banane!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

Hi ladies, just FYI for all of you Maggie lovers, I saw the new Pewter ones in person at Nordstrom Topanga yesterday and they are really pretty, I liked them in person a lot better than in the pictures. Also saw the new Yolanda 100mm in hot pink patent and they are so fun for Spring.
Just wanted to share


----------



## AEGIS

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> Hi ladies, just FYI for all of you Maggie lovers, I saw the new Pewter ones in person at Nordstrom Topanga yesterday and they are really pretty, I liked them in person a lot better than in the pictures. Also saw the new Yolanda 100mm in hot pink patent and they are so fun for Spring.
> Just wanted to share




how different are the pewter maggies from the anthracite?  i do love the anthracite--idk if i neeeeed another pair outside of the gold


----------



## BellaShoes

Ohhhhhh! Are there any Banane owners out there yet?! Would love a pic! What other colors have you seen aside from Nude?


----------



## BellaShoes

AEGIS said:
			
		

> how different are the pewter maggies from the anthracite?  i do love the anthracite--idk if i neeeeed another pair outside of the gold



Aegis, they are much lighter in color than the anthra... footcandy in WC has them.


----------



## sammix3

Bianca 120s in RED at Barneys.com!

http://www.barneys.com/Bianca/501538793,default,pd.html?cgid=WOMEN02


----------



## HeelAddict

sammix3 said:


> Bianca 120s in RED at Barneys.com!
> 
> http://www.barneys.com/Bianca/501538793,default,pd.html?cgid=WOMEN02




 so beautiful.....le sigh....will add them to my list


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

AEGIS said:


> how different are the pewter maggies from the anthracite? i do love the anthracite--idk if i neeeeed another pair outside of the gold


 
They are quite bit lighter compared to the anthra. A lot more silvery.


----------



## ringing_phone

sammix3 said:


> Bianca 120s in RED at Barneys.com!
> 
> http://www.barneys.com/Bianca/501538793,default,pd.html?cgid=WOMEN02



Are these the Mandarin red?  The stock photo at Saks.com looks more orange.  Hmm... I wonder what they look like IRL!


----------



## sophinette007

ringing_phone said:


> Are these the Mandarin red?  The stock photo at Saks.com looks more orange.  Hmm... I wonder what they look like IRL!




For me they look like the red mandarin! I have the simple pumps in red mandarin patent and they tend to be on the orangey side! It is a bright orangey color in real life with a little bit of red! Lovely in person! Perfect for summer!


----------



## gymangel812

BellaShoes said:


> Ohhhhhh! Are there any Banane owners out there yet?! Would love a pic! What other colors have you seen aside from Nude?



I don't own them but tried in the black patent at Saks. They were sized the same as lady peep . They were pretty much identical to the lp. I want to get them to make a diy very mix but feel bad doing it to a shoe I paid full price for. 

Has anyone seen or  about a banane at jjr or st honore?

I also saw the sante fe and grey/black watersnake maggies. I do not want lol.


----------



## Hipployta

My wallet feels pretty safe for the season. So many shoes have been epic fails to me once seen in photos. I'm only looking for a re-release of the LP black calf with silver spikes and I'm good. I don't like the price increase but I'll deal.


----------



## meltdown_ice

sammix3 said:


> Bianca 120s in RED at Barneys.com!
> 
> http://www.barneys.com/Bianca/501538793,default,pd.html?cgid=WOMEN02



Here are some pics of the bianca 120. Thanks for letting me share


----------



## sammix3

meltdown_ice said:


> Here are some pics of the bianca 120. Thanks for letting me share
> View attachment 1566078
> 
> View attachment 1566079
> 
> View attachment 1566080
> 
> View attachment 1566081
> 
> View attachment 1566082



They look amazing on you! BTW, where did you get yours from?


----------



## jeshika

meltdown_ice said:


> Here are some pics of the bianca 120. Thanks for letting me share
> View attachment 1566078
> 
> View attachment 1566079
> 
> View attachment 1566080
> 
> View attachment 1566081
> 
> View attachment 1566082



AHHH those look so fab on you, *melt*! i was trying to tell myself that i didn't need these....


----------



## meltdown_ice

sammix3 said:


> They look amazing on you! BTW, where did you get yours from?



Thanks sammix I got them from the Singapore CL Boutique for SGD$1300. 140 still looks sexier in my opinion but i just can't handle them


----------



## sammix3

meltdown_ice said:


> Thanks sammix I got them from the Singapore CL Boutique for SGD$1300. 140 still looks sexier in my opinion but i just can't handle them



Did you happen to see the navy or the hot pink? If so, did the navy look almost like black or is it more of a navy?


----------



## AEGIS

meltdown_ice said:


> Here are some pics of the bianca 120. Thanks for letting me share
> View attachment 1566078
> 
> View attachment 1566079
> 
> View attachment 1566080
> 
> View attachment 1566081
> 
> View attachment 1566082




great color on you.

i realize this is kinda louboutin's response to the lower heeled tribtoo or something


----------



## mrsMP

I love them! Ive always wanted to get the LPs but the heel height was just not practical for my lifestyle so these are perfect! Where can I find these beauties Bella? 




BellaShoes said:


> Thank you Ladies!
> 
> So I confirmed it is the Lady Peep with a 140mm heel! My dream shoe!!! They are divine!!!!!!
> 
> PM me if you are interested in SA info... a full size run arrived yesterday!
> 
> *Banane 140mm Nude* $845


----------



## Dessye

meltdown_ice said:


> Here are some pics of the bianca 120. Thanks for letting me share
> View attachment 1566078
> 
> View attachment 1566079
> 
> View attachment 1566080
> 
> View attachment 1566081
> 
> View attachment 1566082



These are amazing on you!!


----------



## meltdown_ice

AEGIS said:
			
		

> great color on you.
> 
> i realize this is kinda louboutin's response to the lower heeled tribtoo or something


Haha, thanks! I envy you ladies who can rock the 140s


----------



## meltdown_ice

sammix3 said:
			
		

> Did you happen to see the navy or the hot pink? If so, did the navy look almost like black or is it more of a navy?



They didn't have these 2 colors, only red, nude and black...


----------



## meltdown_ice

jeshika said:
			
		

> AHHH those look so fab on you, melt! i was trying to tell myself that i didn't need these....



Thanks Jesh! I think they make a great everyday shoes, if you need an enabler


----------



## meltdown_ice

Dessye said:
			
		

> These are amazing on you!!



Thank you Dessye!!


----------



## crystalhowlett

sophinette007 said:
			
		

> Thank you Crystal! For the moment I only have a black kid lady Peep and would love a nude banane since I already have a LP but  two LP wouldn't be too much right?
> 
> Thank you so much for the intel about the Banane Dessye! Without you I would never had known about the Banane! I can't wait to see your pics!
> I'd love a nude Banane!



Never!!!!( quietly yelling Hahahahaha) 
I think the B has a wider peep toe?? Right??  One can never have too many Louboutins of any style. IMHO ; ) 
Which ever u choose is going to look so hot anyway.


----------



## crystalhowlett

jeshika said:
			
		

> AHHH those look so fab on you, melt! i was trying to tell myself that i didn't need these....



R u gettin them???
I wonder if they r comfortable. I didn't find the 150mm comfortable but Bianca was my first my Last My everything. Hahaha. Bianca was the reason I fell in love with Louboutins. So Pin up.  I had to sell them since they were a 1.5 size to big.  They do look like the shorter tribute Aegies. I agree.  Longer or something.


----------



## crystalhowlett

Aegis(sp)


----------



## BellaShoes

MrsMP, I found the Nude Banane at Footcandy in Walnut Creek CA


----------



## sophinette007

BellaShoes said:


> MrsMP, I found the Nude Banane at Footcandy in Walnut Creek CA


 
 I am looking forward seeing your beautiful pics !


----------



## BellaShoes

Nope, no pics here. Just reporting on where to find them


----------



## NANI1972

meltdown_ice said:


> Here are some pics of the bianca 120. Thanks for letting me share
> View attachment 1566078
> 
> View attachment 1566079
> 
> View attachment 1566080
> 
> View attachment 1566081
> 
> View attachment 1566082


 
I loves! I think I need these!


----------



## 318Platinum

didn't someone here get a Roccia Python Bianca?? If so, Please PM me with details about it. I am thinking about getting one instead of the Roccia Daff. TIA


----------



## indi3r4

BellaShoes said:


> Thank you Ladies!
> 
> So I confirmed it is the Lady Peep with a 140mm heel! My dream shoe!!! They are divine!!!!!!
> 
> PM me if you are interested in SA info... a full size run arrived yesterday!
> 
> *Banane 140mm Nude* $845





meltdown_ice said:


> Here are some pics of the bianca 120. Thanks for letting me share
> View attachment 1566078
> 
> View attachment 1566079
> 
> View attachment 1566080
> 
> View attachment 1566081
> 
> View attachment 1566082



I think I need at least one of these. It's more practical and now to decide which one is another story..  Thank you for posting ladies!


----------



## melialuvs2shop

i'm not liking how the shoe just wasn't named _lady peep 140_.  i have _bananas_ that i just love and i'm sure i would love a lady peep in a 140 but calling it _banane_ makes me think there won't ever be another _banana_


----------



## jenayb

melialuvs2shop said:


> i'm not liking how the shoe just wasn't named _lady peep 140_.  i have _bananas_ that i just love and i'm sure i would love a lady peep in a 140 but calling it _banane_ makes me think there won't ever be another _banana_



I was actually wondering the same thing. It isn't even a new style and, unless you literally had the two heel heights side by side, doesn't look anything unlike the LP.


----------



## Dessye

melialuvs2shop said:


> i'm not liking how the shoe just wasn't named _lady peep 140_.  i have _bananas_ that i just love and i'm sure i would love a lady peep in a 140 but calling it _banane_ makes me think there won't ever be another _banana_



I plan on getting the Banane too and will take comparison pics when I get them, but I don't know when this will be so perhaps someone else will.  I have a feeling they are called Banane because they are exactly the same as the Banana except for the difference in vamp thickness/decollete.  When CL introduced his Lady Peep 150 he may not have wanted to call it Banana 150 because the vamp was thicker than the Banana?  This is just my theory


----------



## jenayb

Dessye said:


> I plan on getting the Banane too and will take comparison pics when I get them, but I don't know when this will be so perhaps someone else will. * I have a feeling they are called Banane because they are exactly the same as the Banana except for the difference in vamp thickness/decollete*.  When CL introduced his Lady Peep 150 he may not have wanted to call it Banana 150 because the vamp was thicker than the Banana?  This is just my theory



... And that would be a Lady Peep.


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

i really hope the banana isn't gone forever, i love that style!!


----------



## Dessye

jenaywins said:


> ... And that would be a Lady Peep.



Yeah, I'm not sure where he got the name Banana from for the original shoe but oh well.  Lady Peep is far more appropriate (and less confusing)   I don't understand the naming process but who am I?   The original Bana from 2010 had the Banana vamp but the 2011 Bana (at Saks) has the current Banane vamp.  But they are still named Bana.  Whatever...


----------



## Dessye

LamborghiniGirl said:


> i really hope the banana isn't gone forever, i love that style!!



I was told that the Banane will most likely stick around because the boutiques like it much better than the Banana which wasn't very popular among boutique buyers.   Apparently, many people disliked the Banana because their toes tended to protrude too much through the peep and it felt like their foot was going to fall through.

I was so happy to hear that it will stick around --- can you imagine the possibilities???


----------



## jenayb

Dessye said:


> Yeah, I'm not sure where he got the name Banana from for the original shoe but oh well.  Lady Peep is far more appropriate (and less confusing)   I don't understand the naming process but who am I?   The original Bana from 2010 had the Banana vamp but the 2011 Bana (at Saks) has the current Banane vamp.  But they are still named Bana.  Whatever...



:girlwhack:


----------



## Dessye

jenaywins said:


> :girlwhack:



I agree. 

:giggles:  I was typing out the reply to LG and got the Banan*a* and Banan*e* reversed! I'm even confusing myself!


----------



## AEGIS

the banana has that thin vamp like the bamboo right?


----------



## mrsMP

Thanks Bella!!



BellaShoes said:


> MrsMP, I found the Nude Banane at Footcandy in Walnut Creek CA


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

crystalhowlett said:


> Hello ladies,
> I'm back what have I missed? hahaha
> What are we talking about now?
> I love what i've seen so far



Crystal, welcome back!!! You were gone for sooooooooooo looonggg!!!


----------



## Dessye

AEGIS said:


> the banana has that thin vamp like the bamboo right?



Thinner.  Here's the Banana:

http://www.starstyleinc.com/christian-louboutin-banana-peep-toe-pumps-in-black-sp43447-full.html


----------



## jenayb

Pardon my ignorance, but someone please tell me why these are nearly $2k.

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/178017

:weird:


----------



## Dessye

^^^

Yeah, you can say that about multiple pairs these days.  I'd like to know why the Metal Nodo is $2300 while the Maggie is *only* $1395.  And the Bollywoody $3200?  I know the bead work and strass but come on!   I won't be surprised if the prices go even higher next season although if so, it will definitely cut back on the number I purchase.


----------



## carlinha

jenaywins said:


> Pardon my ignorance, but someone please tell me why these are nearly $2k.
> 
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/178017
> 
> :weird:





Dessye said:


> ^^^
> 
> Yeah, you can say that about multiple pairs these days.  I'd like to know why the Metal Nodo is $2300 while the Maggie is *only* $1395.  And the Bollywoody $3200?  I know the bead work and strass but come on!   I won't be surprised if the prices go even higher next season although if so, it will definitely cut back on the number I purchase.



in my humble opinion... the price increases for this season are verging on RIDICULOUS.

back in the days when i first started collecting, high 1Ks were reserved really for the exotics (some python, lizard, ostrich, etc - actually believe it or not i paid $1395 for my purple lizard VPs when they first came out, re-released a few years later at $1795)... now that seems to be the NORM for plain material shoes, and now embellished shoes are in the 2-3K range... like WHAT?! :weird:

3K for a pair of satin shoes with some bling and embroidery to be worn maybe 1-2x a year???  and will be outdated in a few years and will be unwearable by me when i'm middle-aged with back pain?  

yeah i don't think so Msr. CL 

this kind of absurdity is seriously turning me off to the brand, to the point that i really don't see myself buying anything more at full retail price unless it's very very special and amazing.  at least i've built my collection already to the point where i really don't *need* anything else... but what about those people who are just starting their collections?!  

OK rant over.


----------



## AEGIS

jenaywins said:


> Pardon my ignorance, but someone please tell me why these are nearly $2k.
> 
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/178017
> 
> :weird:




that gets a simple: no ma'am.


----------



## AEGIS

carlinha said:


> in my humble opinion... the price increases for this season are verging on RIDICULOUS.
> 
> back in the days when i first started collecting, high 1Ks were reserved really for the exotics (some python, lizard, ostrich, etc - actually believe it or not i paid $1395 for my purple lizard VPs when they first came out, re-released a few years later at $1795)... now that seems to be the NORM for plain material shoes, and now embellished shoes are in the 2-3K range... like WHAT?! :weird:
> 
> 3K for a pair of satin shoes with some bling and embroidery to be worn maybe 1-2x a year???  and will be outdated in a few years and will be unwearable by me when i'm middle-aged with back pain?
> 
> yeah i don't think so Msr. CL
> 
> this kind of absurdity is seriously turning me off to the brand, to the point that i really don't see myself buying anything more at full retail price unless it's very very special and amazing.  at least i've built my collection already to the point where i really don't *need* anything else... but what about those people who are just starting their collections?!
> 
> OK rant over.





lol--i've noticed the price increase and i've been collecting for a bit under 2 years.  everything is over 1k now.

i guess bc you "see" them everywhere now he thinks he can do that---

idk--im really into nicholas kirkwood now--he is the only designer that does an exposed platform that i actually like.


----------



## janed0e

carlinha said:


> in my humble opinion... the price increases for this season are verging on RIDICULOUS.
> 
> back in the days when i first started collecting, high 1Ks were reserved really for the exotics (some python, lizard, ostrich, etc - actually believe it or not i paid $1395 for my purple lizard VPs when they first came out, re-released a few years later at $1795)... now that seems to be the NORM for plain material shoes, and now embellished shoes are in the 2-3K range... like WHAT?! :weird:
> 
> 3K for a pair of satin shoes with some bling and embroidery to be worn maybe 1-2x a year???  and will be outdated in a few years and will be unwearable by me when i'm middle-aged with back pain?
> 
> yeah i don't think so Msr. CL
> 
> this kind of absurdity is seriously turning me off to the brand, to the point that i really don't see myself buying anything more at full retail price unless it's very very special and amazing.  at least i've built my collection already to the point where i really don't *need* anything else... but what about those people who are just starting their collections?!
> 
> OK rant over.



 

I started collecting CLs about 5 years ago and the fancy styles, excluding the exotics, were nearly $1k. Now, it seems as if even simple designs are around the $1k price range. As much as I LOVE CLs, it just doesn't seem as if it is worth it to me. TBH, it is not the same as a handbag. No matter how well you take care of a pair of shoes, normal wear and tear WILL show and after many wears, it's no longer going to look new but very used. But, that is my own personal "issue." I don't like it when my items show age or look too used.


----------



## Hipployta

Concur concur...these price hikes are getting ridiculous.  It makes me feel totally okay about some Versace, Kirkwood, Atwood, Zanotti, and Skovgaard purchases I'm making LOL



jenaywins said:


> Pardon my ignorance, but someone please tell me why these are nearly $2k.
> 
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/178017
> 
> :weird:





Dessye said:


> ^^^
> 
> Yeah, you can say that about multiple pairs these days.  I'd like to know why the Metal Nodo is $2300 while the Maggie is *only* $1395.  And the Bollywoody $3200?  I know the bead work and strass but come on!   I won't be surprised if the prices go even higher next season although if so, it will definitely cut back on the number I purchase.





carlinha said:


> in my humble opinion... the price increases for this season are verging on RIDICULOUS.
> 
> back in the days when i first started collecting, high 1Ks were reserved really for the exotics (some python, lizard, ostrich, etc - actually believe it or not i paid $1395 for my purple lizard VPs when they first came out, re-released a few years later at $1795)... now that seems to be the NORM for plain material shoes, and now embellished shoes are in the 2-3K range... like WHAT?! :weird:
> 
> 3K for a pair of satin shoes with some bling and embroidery to be worn maybe 1-2x a year???  and will be outdated in a few years and will be unwearable by me when i'm middle-aged with back pain?
> 
> yeah i don't think so Msr. CL
> 
> this kind of absurdity is seriously turning me off to the brand, to the point that i really don't see myself buying anything more at full retail price unless it's very very special and amazing.  at least i've built my collection already to the point where i really don't *need* anything else... but what about those people who are just starting their collections?!
> 
> OK rant over.


----------



## vuittongirl82

Bianca 120 Mandarin Red


----------



## GrRoxy

vuittongirl82 said:


> Bianca 120 Mandarin Red



Im rly wondering and I still dont know, how much is the platform? I love these... especially the colour! I would love to have this colour but in belle zeppas my feet looked like.. hoof


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

vuittongirl82 said:


> Bianca 120 Mandarin Red



Vuittongirl82  how is the sizing of the 120 Bianca?


----------



## Chins4

carlinha said:


> in my humble opinion... the price increases for this season are verging on RIDICULOUS.
> 
> back in the days when i first started collecting, high 1Ks were reserved really for the exotics (some python, lizard, ostrich, etc - actually believe it or not i paid $1395 for my purple lizard VPs when they first came out, re-released a few years later at $1795)... now that seems to be the NORM for plain material shoes, and now embellished shoes are in the 2-3K range... like WHAT?! :weird:
> 
> 3K for a pair of satin shoes with some bling and embroidery to be worn maybe 1-2x a year??? and will be outdated in a few years and will be unwearable by me when i'm middle-aged with back pain?
> 
> yeah i don't think so Msr. CL
> 
> this kind of absurdity is seriously turning me off to the brand, to the point that i really don't see myself buying anything more at full retail price unless it's very very special and amazing. at least i've built my collection already to the point where i really don't *need* anything else... but what about those people who are just starting their collections?!
> 
> OK rant over.


 

I find it sad that costs have escalated to such a degree when neither quality nor customer service have kept pace.


----------



## LavenderIce

Went to the trunk show at NM and to Barneys over the weekend.  Took a few spy pics of the aforementioned overpriced styles:


----------



## Alice1979

LavenderIce said:


> Went to the trunk show at NM and to Barneys over the weekend. Took a few spy pics of the aforementioned overpriced styles:


 
Thanks for sharing the spy pics with us! They all look lovely on you.


----------



## jenayb

I absolutely 100% agree with everything that everyone has mentioned about the new prices border lining on ridiculous. This is exactly why the majority of my retail/full price purchases are from overseas boutiques. The exchange rate makes the prices a little more affordable, and honestly the customer service is typically better than what we receive in the US. That being said, I'm not sure how much I'll be buying moving forward - even from overseas. The new prices are not only outrageous, but quality has noticeably declined as well. I would feel rather like a sucker paying more for less. Perhaps now is the time to sit back and enjoy what we already have.


----------



## shoe_luvr

Chins4 said:


> I find it sad that costs have escalated to such a degree when neither quality nor customer service have kept pace.



IA 100%!! I was just at NM SF, and was trying on the hot pink pigalle plato...upon further review, I noticed that a portion of the platform was misglued? (not sure how to describe it)..anyhoo it was a hot mess! I couldn't believe that such a defect made it to the store AND that it was retailing (in that condition!!!) for 795!!!

I have a love hate relationship with CL's lately because I love his designs, but the CONSTANT price hikes, crazy sizing, decreasing quality, and lackluster customer service are a real turn off...


----------



## LizzielovesCL

carlinha said:


> in my humble opinion... the price increases for this season are verging on RIDICULOUS.
> 
> back in the days when i first started collecting, high 1Ks were reserved really for the exotics (some python, lizard, ostrich, etc - actually believe it or not i paid $1395 for my purple lizard VPs when they first came out, re-released a few years later at $1795)... now that seems to be the NORM for plain material shoes, and now embellished shoes are in the 2-3K range... like WHAT?! :weird:
> 
> 3K for a pair of satin shoes with some bling and embroidery to be worn maybe 1-2x a year???  and will be outdated in a few years and will be unwearable by me when i'm middle-aged with back pain?
> 
> yeah i don't think so Msr. CL
> 
> this kind of absurdity is seriously turning me off to the brand, to the point that i really don't see myself buying anything more at full retail price unless it's very very special and amazing.  at least i've built my collection already to the point where i really don't *need* anything else... but what about those people who are just starting their collections?!
> 
> OK rant over.



:tpfrox:I agree, with everyone with regards to this post!! The prices have reached a point that are laughable!! I love the styles, colors,etc. but IMO not worth these new prices. The customer service like the boutique here in Miami and some other boutiques act like they are doing customers a favor by looking up sizes/ shoes!! It's like really isn't this YOUR job to do???? So annoying!!


----------



## jenayb

shoe_luvr said:


> IA 100%!! I was just at NM SF, and was trying on the hot pink pigalle plato...upon further review, I noticed that a portion of the platform was misglued? (not sure how to describe it)..anyhoo it was a hot mess! I couldn't believe that such a defect made it to the store AND that it was retailing (in that condition!!!) for 795!!!
> 
> I have a love hate relationship with CL's lately because I love his designs, but the CONSTANT price hikes, *crazy sizing*, decreasing quality, and lackluster customer service are a real turn off...


 
GREAT point!! It's become incredibly difficult to purchase _anything_ without trying on first!! Sizing is absolutely all over the map these days. I can literally wear anything now from a 37 to a 39 which is just off the wall!!! :weird:


----------



## sophinette007

Thank you so much for taking time to bring us those spy pics! 



LavenderIce said:


> Went to the trunk show at NM and to Barneys over the weekend. Took a few spy pics of the aforementioned overpriced styles:


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

i agree-- the prices are plain silly. the bollywood has me most upset-- 3200 for a shoe that isn't even an exotic and isn't a strass? even as a strass or exotic at that price is painful. but the fact it is neither-- almost feels like they assume we are all suckers. i am just content i have a lot of styles i love and continue to enjoy-- i am not dying to have anything else at this moment. (now, if they had made a daffodile in the matte white python... i would have jumped on that!)

but the reality is... if I was CL, I would do the same thing! If he can still have a crazy demand and sell out of his styles at the elevated prices, why not raise the prices? if he operates like economics would predict, the prices will continue to rise until the supply almost exactly matches the demand. I think some would argue (from the special styles selling out so quickly), that the demand still outweighs the supply.

the problem will be when sometime, the craze will end, the demand will drop, and he will be left with these sky-high prices and excess inventory. then what? will all the prices drop back down? only time will tell...


----------



## Dessye

LavenderIce said:


> Went to the trunk show at NM and to Barneys over the weekend.  Took a few spy pics of the aforementioned overpriced styles:



Thanks, Lav!   They all look fabulous on you.  Did you get anything?


----------



## Dessye

LamborghiniGirl said:


> i agree-- the prices are plain silly. the bollywood has me most upset-- 3200 for a shoe that isn't even an exotic and isn't a strass? even as a strass or exotic at that price is painful. but the fact it is neither-- almost feels like they assume we are all suckers. i am just content i have a lot of styles i love and continue to enjoy-- i am not dying to have anything else at this moment. (now, if they had made a daffodile in the matte white python... i would have jumped on that!)
> 
> *but the reality is... if I was CL, I would do the same thing! If he can still have a crazy demand and sell out of his styles at the elevated prices, why not raise the prices? if he operates like economics would predict, the prices will continue to rise until the supply almost exactly matches the demand. I think some would argue (from the special styles selling out so quickly), that the demand still outweighs the supply.
> *
> the problem will be when sometime, the craze will end, the demand will drop, and he will be left with these sky-high prices and excess inventory. then what? will all the prices drop back down? only time will tell...



:true:

But I'll be curious to see how fast the Bollywoody, Metal Nodo 150 and Torrero sell out.  And some of the Anniversary pieces all of which are overpriced.

Because of this overpricing, I think I can predict which styles will make sale.  That Maxibeads is priced at $1695 or something like that.  I predict it will make sale.  So will the Mosaic styles even though it is beautiful but at $1695?  As will the Devidas.  Well, I could be wrong but I'll be paying close attention


----------



## Dessye

jenaywins said:


> GREAT point!! It's become incredibly difficult to purchase _anything_ without trying on first!! Sizing is absolutely all over the map these days. I can literally wear anything now from a 37 to a 39 which is just off the wall!!! :weird:



ITA.  I am more all over the place lately than ever before.  Actually, this year I am often between sizes.


----------



## jenayb

Dessye said:


> ITA. I am more all over the place lately than ever before. Actually, this year I am often between sizes.


 
Me too!!!!!!!


----------



## Hipployta

Same here...I especially love when they remove VAT and the shoe is so much less LOL.

Quality is down, prices are insane for BASIC shoes, and sizing is everywhere. 

I think aside from my wish list I'm good for Loubies. I only bought the Panama Daf from Barneys for this last season and I found that price to be somewhat reasonable as it was in line with other Daf pricing. 

Earlier this year I did pay full price for the older spike styles that were NIB on Bonanza and Ebay but my Clou Noued 150 and VP Spikes were worth it...plus those prices are STILL cheaper than what the same style shoe goes for this year.  



jenaywins said:


> I absolutely 100% agree with everything that everyone has mentioned about the new prices border lining on ridiculous. This is exactly why the majority of my retail/full price purchases are from overseas boutiques. The exchange rate makes the prices a little more affordable, and honestly the customer service is typically better than what we receive in the US. That being said, I'm not sure how much I'll be buying moving forward - even from overseas. The new prices are not only outrageous, but quality has noticeably declined as well. I would feel rather like a sucker paying more for less. Perhaps now is the time to sit back and enjoy what we already have.


----------



## 318Platinum

Unfortunately for me, I am JUST starting out ( Just having bought my 5th pair Saturday, and bought my first in mid February 2011). I have been saying how ridic these prices are for nothing extra, and everything less! I have ALWAYS been careful as to what styles I buy, for a lot of reasons, but if I truly love them, I will truly consider them. I remember a lot of you all told me that " Even with the price increase, I will still buy them regardless because it is still worth it, IMO! " I am just glad that the same ones that said that are now TRULY seeing what I have been talking about now. These prices are EXTREMELY farfetched, and I for one do not see in the least, how they can even get away with the prices on 75% of these styles!!! It's Runway Robbery!! Even the classics are overpriced! I am second guessing Louboutin, but In the future, if I see something that I really want, I will get it, but most likely, it will be a classic, as these will get the MOST wear, and I won't feel as if I have been totally duped. I really need to venture out as far as shoe designers. I have oNLY tried on Louboutin, and I believe, for the most part, that is one of the reasons that I continue to stick with him. Zanotti and YSL are styles that I really need to try on, because I have seen TONS of styles that I LOVE!! I really hate that this is going on within the company, because I LOVE LOVE LOVE Louboutin's silhouette and I would really hate to give that up. I just have to be more consicous about my wants and what I persue in the future.


----------



## anjali

For anyone who owns the python roccia bianca, is there anything i can do to make it look more black/white instead of gray?  I mean can a cobbler do anything about that? Sorry if im posting in the wrong forum.


----------



## chilecorona

318Platinum said:


> Unfortunately for me, I am JUST starting out ( Just having bought my 5th pair Saturday, and bought my first in mid February 2011). I have been saying how ridic these prices are for nothing extra, and everything less! I have ALWAYS been careful as to what styles I buy, for a lot of reasons, but if I truly love them, I will truly consider them. I remember a lot of you all told me that " Even with the price increase, I will still buy them regardless because it is still worth it, IMO! " I am just glad that the same ones that said that are now TRULY seeing what I have been talking about now. These prices are EXTREMELY farfetched, and I for one do not see in the least, how they can even get away with the prices on 75% of these styles!!! It's Runway Robbery!! Even the classics are overpriced! I am second guessing Louboutin, but In the future, if I see something that I really want, I will get it, but most likely, it will be a classic, as these will get the MOST wear, and I won't feel as if I have been totally duped. I really need to venture out as far as shoe designers. I have oNLY tried on Louboutin, and I believe, for the most part, that is one of the reasons that I continue to stick with him. Zanotti and YSL are styles that I really need to try on, because I have seen TONS of styles that I LOVE!! I really hate that this is going on within the company, because I LOVE LOVE LOVE Louboutin's silhouette and I would really hate to give that up. I just have to be more consicous about my wants and what I persue in the future.


 
I'm in the same boat as you. . . just starting my collection, but I am branching out to other shoe designers.  At this point for full price, I feel like I should only practical styles or something I'm ABSOLUTELY in love with.  

Honestly, I've really always been the kinda girl who has to LOVE a pair of shoes to buy them be they Louboutins or dollar store flip flops LOL.


----------



## 318Platinum

chilecorona said:


> I'm in the same boat as you. . . just starting my collection, but I am branching out to other shoe designers.  At this point for full price, I feel like I should only practical styles or something I'm ABSOLUTELY in love with.
> 
> Honestly, I've really always been the kinda girl who has to LOVE a pair of shoes to buy them be they Louboutins or dollar store flip flops LOL.



LOL, I totally feel you on that one! Zanotti and YSL, HERE I COME!!! ESPECIALLY  since they are opening a YSL in Highland Park Village this March!!!


----------



## Ayala

DAFFODILE 160 PYTHON OPACO $1,495 at Madison


----------



## Dessye

^^^I love how there is a lot of white!


----------



## Dessye

Matchesfashion.com has Piou Piou 85 in carnival python:

http://www.matchesfashion.com/fcp/p...uboutin-CL-C-PIOUPIOU851120-shoes-MULTI/56603


----------



## Dessye

Brownsfashion.com has mandarin red suede Banane:

http://www.brownsfashion.com/Produc..._shoes/Product.aspx?p=3482195&pc=1949741&cl=4

Dafreak:

http://www.brownsfashion.com/Produc..._pumps/Product.aspx?p=3482204&pc=1949741&cl=4


----------



## Dessye

Asteroid in cognac/roccia python:

http://www.barneys.com/Asteroid/501540705,default,pd.html?cgid=SHOES05


----------



## Dessye

Bergdorfs.com has one pair of black Asteroids in 37:

http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...cat261003cat208401cat361204&isEditorial=false


----------



## jenayb

Dessye said:


> Asteroid in cognac/roccia python:
> 
> http://www.barneys.com/Asteroid/501540705,default,pd.html?cgid=SHOES05





No more 160s... No more 160s... No more 160s.....


----------



## myu3160

Dessye said:


> Brownsfashion.com has mandarin red suede Banane:
> 
> http://www.brownsfashion.com/Produc..._shoes/Product.aspx?p=3482195&pc=1949741&cl=4
> 
> Dafreak:
> 
> http://www.brownsfashion.com/Produc..._pumps/Product.aspx?p=3482204&pc=1949741&cl=4



Not really loving the Dafreak..


----------



## Dessye

Cricket Liverpool has some styles that some may be looking for:

Oyster patent Bambou
Ziggy 150 gold/black colorway
Alti 160 blk/blk spikes
Black patent AD

http://www.cricket-fashion.com/christian-louboutin-m17#:page1


----------



## Cityfashionista

I agree with you all that the price increase has been ridiculous. I've felt that way for some time. Ive always been proud of being a sale loving fool. I hate to pay retail. If I can get something on sale I do. I have seen many others say the opposite on Tpf saying they'd want to pay retail for something if they love it. I've always thought differently. On the occasions that I feel I really must have something & I think it won't make sale I buy it from overseas to save on vat. I have a good relationship with my SAs overseas so I usually get what I want. In my experience most things make somebody's sale. so I wait for most things. I buy a lot during sale season but because of the discount I get I think I'm saving. 
This mindset may not work for everyone but it has worked for me. I've built a large collection of Louboutins in a short amount of time. I'm to the point that I don't need anymore shoes period!  my collection is very diverse I think. The only thing I don't have is strass. It's not a high priority for me to get them due to the price. I can pay the price but I don't often think it's worth the price.  I may get a very mix from Europe & maybe catch a few pairs on sale but most of the strass that I eventually will get will be dyi. I also don't have many plain classics but it's really because I don't want them. I tend to buy a lot of fashionable items & buying things on sale helps me weed out certain items, keep my costs down & get more of everything that i love. Like I said this way of thinking may not work for everyone but it works for me.


----------



## jenayb

*Dessye*, thanks for doing the legwork for those of us who are on the lookout for new styles!!!!!!!!  

I am seriously dying over that Asteroid.


----------



## Dessye

myu3160 said:


> Not really loving the Dafreak..



Yeah me neither...but the black is way better than the cognac IMO.


----------



## Dessye

jenaywins said:


> *Dessye*, thanks for doing the legwork for those of us who are on the lookout for new styles!!!!!!!!
> 
> I am seriously dying over that Asteroid.



My pleasure!


----------



## BellaShoes

Whoa! shut the front door, $945 for Patent Lady Peeps this season?!


----------



## dbeth

BellaShoes said:
			
		

> Whoa! shut the front door, $945 for Patent Lady Peeps this season?!



What were they before Bella?? I just started looking at this style recently.


----------



## BellaShoes

My first pair of kid leather were $795! That's a $150 price hike... I thought it was odd that the Banane aka Lady Peep 140mm is $845?! These price hikes are out of control.


----------



## AEGIS

jenaywins said:


> GREAT point!! It's become incredibly difficult to purchase _anything_ without trying on first!! Sizing is absolutely all over the map these days. I can literally wear anything now from a 37 to a 39 which is just off the wall!!! :weird:





that i LEGIT do not understand. it's weird.


----------



## Hipployta

BellaShoes said:


> Whoa! shut the front door, $945 for Patent Lady Peeps this season?!



I'm going to be leaving Loubies...even the basic prices have gone insane


----------



## 318Platinum

Hipployta said:


> I'm going to be leaving Loubies...even the basic prices have gone insane



Either that, or just scour the Bay for now on, but even the new styles will be gouged so high, it will make retail look cheap!! LOL It is too ridic!! I already have to call the entire world to find my size, but then, I have to pay $$$$ extra for absolutely NOTHING??? No thanks!


----------



## jettsett

ladies, I have to say...you're all being ripped off. I live in Europe and prices are not that high.  I bought the very prive 120mm in nude patent yesterday here in Switzerland. paid 695 Swiss francs TOTAL (about $710). on the CL US website they are $845!!!  and that doesn't even include sales tax!  if I were you, I'd consider making a trip to Europe and buying up a serious haul!  why not?  you get to enjoy what Europe has to offer AND score some good (well, better) prices on CL's?  that's a win-win situation!!


----------



## sophinette007

I am so weak...The Banane is on her way to me! I will post some pics of them asap next to the Lady Peep so guys, you would have a reference picture to compare them


----------



## Dessye

jettsett said:


> ladies, I have to say...you're all being ripped off. I live in Europe and prices are not that high.  I bought the very prive 120mm in nude patent yesterday here in Switzerland. paid 695 Swiss francs TOTAL (about $710). on the CL US website they are $845!!!  and that doesn't even include sales tax!  if I were you, I'd consider making a trip to Europe and buying up a serious haul!  why not?  you get to enjoy what Europe has to offer AND score some good (well, better) prices on CL's?  that's a win-win situation!!



I've thought about doing that, except the boutiques in various countries aren't THAT close to one other.

Haha -- wouldn't it be interesting to plan a tPF trip to London/Paris?   Hmmm..  It could be 1 week with stops in London boutiques/department stores over 4 days and then a bullet train to Paris for 2....


----------



## AEGIS

Why is it more in the US?  More popular here?


I saw the bianca 120 yesterday at NM
Didn't love it but then again I don't like the bianca all that much


----------



## shoe_luvr

I think it all boils down to supply and demand, and marketing. I read an article recently about how Levi's is now marketing "high end jeans" in China for +$150.00/ pair, and they are flying off the shelves. These are the same jeans that were selling at wal-mart for $40.00 during their collaboration. What's hot in one country, may not be hot in another, so they adjust the price policy to reflect consumer demand...

I feel like a Debbie Downer whining about this, but I do remember a time when I used to go shoe shopping for CL's and Manolos and they were in the 400's and I thought OMG THAT IS SO MUCH for one pair of shoes!! The other day, I waitlisted for a leopard fifi, and when I asked the SA the price I was expecting her to say 700ish. When she said $620 my reaction was "That's so cheap!!!" As soon as I said it out loud I felt like a sucker because in what universe is $620 a bargain??

I've considered ordering from overseas, in order to save $ but the darn sizing is so crazy that I'm never sure what's going to fit, so my fear of returns, etc always wins out.... Thanks for listening to my rant, ladies! 




AEGIS said:


> Why is it more in the US? More popular here?
> 
> 
> I saw the bianca 120 yesterday at NM
> Didn't love it but then again I don't like the bianca all that much


----------



## PetitColibri

shoe_luvr said:


> I think it all boils down to supply and demand, and marketing. I read an article recently about how Levi's is now marketing "high end jeans" in China for +$150.00/ pair, and they are flying off the shelves. These are the same jeans that were selling at wal-mart for $40.00 during their collaboration. What's hot in one country, may not be hot in another, so they adjust the price policy to reflect consumer demand...
> 
> I feel like a Debbie Downer whining about this, but I do remember a time when I used to go shoe shopping for CL's and Manolos and they were in the 400's and I thought OMG THAT IS SO MUCH for one pair of shoes!! The other day, I waitlisted for a leopard fifi, and when I asked the SA the price I was expecting her to say 700ish. When she said $620 my reaction was *"That's so cheap!!!"* As soon as I said it out loud I felt like a sucker because in what universe is $620 a bargain??
> 
> I've considered ordering from overseas, in order to save $ but the darn sizing is so crazy that I'm never sure what's going to fit, so my fear of returns, etc always wins out.... Thanks for listening to my rant, ladies!



ha ha I felt exactly the same when I ordered my upcoming new pair at only 525 lol


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

AEGIS said:


> Why is it more in the US?  More popular here?
> 
> 
> I saw the bianca 120 yesterday at NM
> Didn't love it but then again I don't like the bianca all that much



customs, duties


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

shoe_luvr said:


> I think it all boils down to supply and demand, and marketing. I read an article recently about how Levi's is now marketing "high end jeans" in China for +$150.00/ pair, and they are flying off the shelves. These are the same jeans that were selling at wal-mart for $40.00 during their collaboration. What's hot in one country, may not be hot in another, so they adjust the price policy to reflect consumer demand...
> 
> I feel like a Debbie Downer whining about this, but I do remember a time when I used to go shoe shopping for CL's and Manolos and they were in the 400's and I thought OMG THAT IS SO MUCH for one pair of shoes!! The other day, I waitlisted for a leopard fifi, and when I asked the SA the price I was expecting her to say 700ish. When she said $620 my reaction was "That's so cheap!!!" As soon as I said it out loud I felt like a sucker because in what universe is $620 a bargain??
> 
> I've considered ordering from overseas, in order to save $ but the darn sizing is so crazy that I'm never sure what's going to fit, so my fear of returns, etc always wins out.... Thanks for listening to my rant, ladies!



The thing with Levi's is that there may be some hype to them, but the main reason is because of all the duty charges that goes into China. Most designer things are marked up by 30-50% more. And I don't think it's fair to compare to the price that's being sold at Walmart that buys things in bulk. We should be comparing the same jeans to how a Levi's boutique would be selling them at retail price which is probably more around 70-80$. So a 30-50% mark-up once going into China is not surprising for me.


----------



## jeshika

sophinette007 said:


> I am so weak...The Banane is on her way to me! I will post some pics of them asap next to the Lady Peep so guys, you would have a reference picture to compare them



*SOPH*! I can't wait to see your pictures!!!!!!!


----------



## Dessye

New styles at CL Hong Kong Lan Street!!!

*Bianca 140 python carnivale!!!!*
*New Simple 120 in mandarin red fairy tale python!!!!* 
Lady Peep spikes gold/gold specchio
Alti 160 spikes siliver/silver specchio
Altadama 140 in oyster python

Wow, I'm liking the fairy tale python more and more


----------



## skislope15

Dessye said:


> New styles at CL Hong Kong Lan Street!!!
> 
> *Bianca 140 python carnivale!!!!*
> *New Simple 120 in mandarin red fairy tale python!!!!*
> Lady Peep spikes gold/gold specchio
> Alti 160 spikes siliver/silver specchio
> Altadama 140 in oyster python
> 
> Wow, I'm liking the fairy tale python more and more



Do you kow where a pic for the oyster python is? Id love to see it


----------



## skislope15

skislope15 said:


> Do you kow where a pic for the oyster python is? Id love to see it



Ok next question do they ship to canada im in love


----------



## AEGIS

oyster python? sounds beautiful


----------



## Dessye

skislope15 said:


> Ok next question do they ship to canada im in love



They do, but I'm not sure about python though


----------



## carlinha

LavenderIce said:


> Went to the trunk show at NM and to Barneys over the weekend.  Took a few spy pics of the aforementioned overpriced styles:



they all look beautiful on you *lav*!!!  thanks for the spy pics!



jenaywins said:


> I absolutely 100% agree with everything that everyone has mentioned about the new prices border lining on ridiculous. This is exactly why the majority of my retail/full price purchases are from overseas boutiques. The exchange rate makes the prices a little more affordable, and honestly the customer service is typically better than what we receive in the US. That being said, I'm not sure how much I'll be buying moving forward - even from overseas. The new prices are not only outrageous, but quality has noticeably declined as well. I would feel rather like a sucker paying more for less. *Perhaps now is the time to sit back and enjoy what we already have*.







LamborghiniGirl said:


> i agree-- the prices are plain silly. the bollywood has me most upset-- 3200 for a shoe that isn't even an exotic and isn't a strass? even as a strass or exotic at that price is painful. but the fact it is neither-- almost feels like they assume we are all suckers. i am just content i have a lot of styles i love and continue to enjoy-- i am not dying to have anything else at this moment. (now, if they had made a daffodile in the matte white python... i would have jumped on that!)
> 
> but the reality is... if I was CL, I would do the same thing! If he can still have a crazy demand and sell out of his styles at the elevated prices, why not raise the prices?* if he operates like economics would predict, the prices will continue to rise until the supply almost exactly matches the demand. I think some would argue (from the special styles selling out so quickly), that the demand still outweighs the supply.
> 
> the problem will be when sometime, the craze will end, the demand will drop, and he will be left with these sky-high prices and excess inventory. then what? will all the prices drop back down? only time will tell...*



absolutely good point *LG*!



Dessye said:


> :true:
> 
> But I'll be curious to see how fast the Bollywoody, Metal Nodo 150 and Torrero sell out.  And some of the Anniversary pieces all of which are overpriced.
> 
> Because of this overpricing, I think I can predict which styles will make sale.  That Maxibeads is priced at $1695 or something like that.  I predict it will make sale.  So will the Mosaic styles even though it is beautiful but at $1695?  As will the Devidas.  Well, I could be wrong but I'll be paying close attention



it will be interesting to see how these styles sell... my prediction is that they won't sell overnight.  i thought i NEEDED the Torero when i first saw stock pics of them months ago... but when i found out they cost $2995, i about fell off my chair.  needless to say, for someone so passionate about CLs, i won't be going for them at full price.



318Platinum said:


> Unfortunately for me, I am JUST starting out ( Just having bought my 5th pair Saturday, and bought my first in mid February 2011). I have been saying how ridic these prices are for nothing extra, and everything less! I have ALWAYS been careful as to what styles I buy, for a lot of reasons, but if I truly love them, I will truly consider them. I remember a lot of you all told me that *" Even with the price increase, I will still buy them regardless because it is still worth it, IMO! "* I am just glad that the same ones that said that are now TRULY seeing what I have been talking about now. These prices are EXTREMELY farfetched, and I for one do not see in the least, how they can even get away with the prices on 75% of these styles!!! It's Runway Robbery!! Even the classics are overpriced! I am second guessing Louboutin, but In the future, if I see something that I really want, I will get it, but most likely, it will be a classic, as these will get the MOST wear, and I won't feel as if I have been totally duped. I really need to venture out as far as shoe designers. I have oNLY tried on Louboutin, and I believe, for the most part, that is one of the reasons that I continue to stick with him. Zanotti and YSL are styles that I really need to try on, because I have seen TONS of styles that I LOVE!! I really hate that this is going on within the company, because I LOVE LOVE LOVE Louboutin's silhouette and I would really hate to give that up. I just have to be more consicous about my wants and what I persue in the future.



you make a good point *318P*, but i definitely still stick to my word that if it's worth it for me, i will still pay full price for a pair.  i think with the cost it just makes me second think, triple think, quadruple think, and really analyze if this is a pair i cannot live without.  



Cityfashionista said:


> I agree with you all that the price increase has been ridiculous. I've felt that way for some time.* Ive always been proud of being a sale loving fool. I hate to pay retail. If I can get something on sale I do. I have seen many others say the opposite on Tpf saying they'd want to pay retail for something if they love it. I've always thought differently. *On the occasions that I feel I really must have something & I think it won't make sale I buy it from overseas to save on vat. I have a good relationship with my SAs overseas so I usually get what I want. In my experience most things make somebody's sale. so I wait for most things. I buy a lot during sale season but because of the discount I get I think I'm saving.
> This mindset may not work for everyone but it has worked for me. I've built a large collection of Louboutins in a short amount of time. I'm to the point that I don't need anymore shoes period!  my collection is very diverse I think. The only thing I don't have is strass. It's not a high priority for me to get them due to the price. I can pay the price but I don't often think it's worth the price.  I may get a very mix from Europe & maybe catch a few pairs on sale but most of the strass that I eventually will get will be dyi. I also don't have many plain classics but it's really because I don't want them. I tend to buy a lot of fashionable items & buying things on sale helps me weed out certain items, keep my costs down & get more of everything that i love. Like I said this way of thinking may not work for everyone but it works for me.



i think more power to you *city*!  my problem is that i have ZERO PATIENCE and when i want something, i want something NOW.  usually when i have to wait for it to get to the sales, i've already lost interest and moved on.  but the crazy prices this season i think will make me reconsider, and maybe do wonders for my patience!


----------



## jamidee

dessye said:


> new styles at cl hong kong lan street!!!
> 
> *bianca 140 python carnivale!!!!*
> *new simple 120 in mandarin red fairy tale python!!!!*
> Lady peep spikes gold/gold specchio
> alti 160 spikes siliver/silver specchio
> altadama 140 in oyster python
> 
> wow, i'm liking the fairy tale python more and more



me too!! I want i want i want!


----------



## 318Platinum

Dessye said:
			
		

> New styles at CL Hong Kong Lan Street!!!
> 
> Bianca 140 python carnivale!!!!
> New Simple 120 in mandarin red fairy tale python!!!!
> Lady Peep spikes gold/gold specchio
> Alti 160 spikes siliver/silver specchio
> Altadama 140 in oyster python
> 
> Wow, I'm liking the fairy tale python more and more



All of this sounds delicious! Will they ship exotics to the USA?


----------



## Dessye

318Platinum said:


> All of this sounds delicious! Will they ship exotics to the USA?



I don't know but I doubt it


----------



## Cityfashionista

carlinha said:


> i think more power to you *city*!  my problem is that i have ZERO PATIENCE and when i want something, i want something NOW.  usually when i have to wait for it to get to the sales, i've already lost interest and moved on.  but the crazy prices this season i think will make me reconsider, and maybe do wonders for my patience!


I often don't have patience either believe me. Once I get something in my mind I want it yesterday. :shame: Right now I'm trying to rush my Birkin when I know it would be smarter to wait.
The only thing that calms me down is that I have so much stuff that I am often able to occupy myself with stuff thats I forgot I had.  I truly can shop in my own closet so when I am not hunting down sale items that's exactly what I do & when sale season hits I shop the sales too. I also cycle from buying designer shoes , purses & clothing so when one type of sale is over usually there is another one beginning. Especially now that I'm back in NYC. Sample sales here I come. 

I've accumulated what many would consider a really stacked wardrobe full of nice designer clothes & accessories by shopping like this. For me part of the satisfaction of acquiring an item is the sale. 

Like I said it isn't for anyone but it works for me.  I sometimes get snide remarks from folks because of my sale obsession but I just laugh especially when I compare my wardrobe to many of the folks who turn their noses up to sales. As they say different strokes for different folks


----------



## jenayb

318Platinum said:


> All of this sounds delicious! Will they ship exotics to the USA?


 
Nope.


----------



## jenayb

Cityfashionista said:


> I often don't have patience either believe me. Once I get something in my mind I want it yesterday. :shame: Right now I'm trying to rush my Birkin when I know it would be smarter to wait.
> The only thing that calms me down is that I have so much stuff that I am often able to occupy myself with stuff thats I forgot I had.  I truly can shop in my own closet so when I am not hunting down sale items that's exactly what I do & when sale season hits I shop the sales too. I also cycle from buying designer shoes , purses & clothing so when one type of sale is over usually there is another one beginning. Especially now that I'm back in NYC. Sample sales here I come.
> 
> I've accumulated what many would consider a really stacked wardrobe full of nice designer clothes & accessories by shopping like this. For me part of the satisfaction of acquiring an item is the sale.
> 
> Like I said it isn't for anyone but it works for me.  I sometimes get snide remarks from folks because of my sale obsession but I just laugh especially when I compare my wardrobe to many of the folks who turn their noses up to sales. As they say different strokes for different folks


 
The issue is that a lot of the great stuffs is all sold out before sale.


----------



## Cityfashionista

jenaywins said:
			
		

> The issue is that a lot of the great stuffs is all sold out before sale.



I haven't really found that to be the case for me.

Of course I can't get everything on sale however I do ok. 

I always try to estimate how badly I want an item & gauge whether or not it'll make sale. I can't get every shoe anyway. So this way of thinking also helps me decide what I will & wont get. Lord knows I've tried to buy every shoe  so sometimes what goes on sale makes my selection for me. 
When an item is causing me to lose sleep ( like the Birkin is now) I find a way to get it. If I have to pay retail I will but I always go the less expensive route if I can. That's just how I roll. 

When I really want a shoe & believe it won't make sale I go to my Europe SAs. They're good to me & the fact that I'm saving on vat speaks to my penny pinching heart. 

Like I said it isn't for everyone. Believe me I've gotten looks & snide remarks about my sale chasing ways.  I'm not mad. I just laugh because it's  usually from folks who IMHO don't have half the wardrobe I do yet find the time to look at me like I'm scrounging through the garbage because I like to save a dollar. 

 I feel the evidence of my wardrobe shows that at the very least my shopping philosophy works for me. I also realize others may find my way of doing things nerve wracking. Some even find it cheap but the way I shop sales it never turns out to be cheap. I have another philosophy of the more you spend the more you save. 

DH thinks that line of thinking is flawed. :shame: I'm a serious shopaholic. At least I try to go after discounts. I tell him that's a fair compromise.


----------



## Dessye

New styles on Ecom including Pigalle Plato 120 hot pink!

Black suede Bye Bye, size 39 and 42
Maggie 140 gold miniayers/miniglitter, size 38.5 and 40
Lady Peep black with gold spikes, size 41
Belle 100 bootie, size 35


----------



## anjali

Does anyone know if any of the department stores will receive the pigalle 120 with gold spikes?


----------



## chanel*liz

Cityfashionista said:


> I haven't really found that to be the case for me.
> 
> Of course I can't get everything on sale however I do ok.
> 
> I always try to estimate how badly I want an item & gauge whether or not it'll make sale. I can't get every shoe anyway. So this way of thinking also helps me decide what I will & wont get. Lord knows I've tried to buy every shoe  so sometimes what goes on sale makes my selection for me.
> When an item is causing me to lose sleep ( like the Birkin is now) I find a way to get it. If I have to pay retail I will but I always go the less expensive route if I can. That's just how I roll.
> 
> When I really want a shoe & believe it won't make sale I go to my Europe SAs. They're good to me & the fact that I'm saving on vat speaks to my penny pinching heart.
> 
> Like I said it isn't for everyone. Believe me I've gotten looks & snide remarks about my sale chasing ways.  I'm not mad. I just laugh because it's  usually from folks who IMHO don't have half the wardrobe I do yet find the time to look at me like I'm scrounging through the garbage because I like to save a dollar.
> 
> I feel the evidence of my wardrobe shows that at the very least my shopping philosophy works for me. I also realize others may find my way of doing things nerve wracking. Some even find it cheap but the way I shop sales it never turns out to be cheap. I have another philosophy of the more you spend the more you save.
> 
> DH thinks that line of thinking is flawed. :shame: I'm a serious shopaholic. At least I try to go after discounts. I tell him that's a fair compromise.




I love that you are a serious shopaholic who gets such great deals!! I buy all my clothes and 85% of my shoes on sale also. I need to come to NYC for some more sample sales!!


----------



## 318Platinum

jenaywins said:
			
		

> Nope.



HA! Figures. They probably have my size in all of those styles, too. Then again, maybe not.


----------



## AEGIS

city is my teacher on sales lol.  she has saved me some pennies!

if i paid retail i would likely be limited to the quantity of shoes i could acquire. but like my siggy said "more is more"  ...so i wait...i like options lol

...which is my problem according to my dh.  he's like you find something you like and you  buy multiples in different colors.  he's like "stop going so hard!" lmao


----------



## Cityfashionista

chanel*liz said:


> I love that you are a serious shopaholic who gets such great deals!! I buy all my clothes and 85% of my shoes on sale also. I need to come to NYC for some more sample sales!!




Girl if you're ever in the hood. Let me know! I'd love to go shopping with you. 

The past 2 sample sales I went to was the DVF & YSL sale. I did well at both.

DH went to the ysl one. he had to fight for my items. The ladies are vicious.


----------



## AEGIS

Cityfashionista said:


> Girl if you're ever in the hood. Let me know! I'd love to go shopping with you.
> 
> The past 2 sample sales I went to was the DVF & YSL sale. I did well at both.
> 
> DH went to the ysl one. he had to fight for my items. The ladies are vicious.




my friend went and told me she was buying shoes for $50!  there was nothing i reaaallly wanted though unfortch


----------



## Cityfashionista

AEGIS said:


> my friend went and told me she was buying shoes for $50!  there was nothing i reaaallly wanted though unfortch



 On the last day the prices were slashed. DH is going to the next one too. He doesn't know it yet though. 
He di well so he must go back.


----------



## jenayb

Dessye said:


> New styles on Ecom including Pigalle Plato 120 hot pink!
> 
> Black suede Bye Bye, size 39 and 42
> *Maggie 140 gold miniayers/miniglitter, size 38.5* and 40
> Lady Peep black with gold spikes, size 41
> Belle 100 bootie, size 35


----------



## Cityfashionista

AEGIS said:


> city is my teacher on sales lol.  she has saved me some pennies!
> 
> if i paid retail i would likely be limited to the quantity of shoes i could acquire. but like my siggy said *"more is more"  .*..so i wait...i like options lol
> 
> ...which is my problem according to my dh.  he's like you find something you like and you  buy multiples in different colors.  he's like "stop going so hard!" lmao



This is my problem. 

& you're so sweet.


----------



## JetSetGo!

*Please let's keep the chat in this thread about the new styles. 

We have a regular chat thread *


----------



## Emma4790

Dessye said:


> New styles at CL Hong Kong Lan Street!!!
> 
> *Bianca 140 python carnivale!!!!*
> *New Simple 120 in mandarin red fairy tale python!!!!*
> Lady Peep spikes gold/gold specchio
> Alti 160 spikes siliver/silver specchio
> Altadama 140 in oyster python
> 
> Wow, I'm liking the fairy tale python more and more



Ok, how gorgeous are we talking here?!  I'm waitlisted to the fairy tale and i havent seen it yet! I'm really on the edge of my seat everyday waiting for a call!!!

General question.... if something has popped up in one boutique, can we expect it to come to the other boutiques around the same time?? Like because the shoes are available elsewhere, should I be expecting London to get them any day/week now??


----------



## samina

Anyone know when the Europe ecom site opens?

I saw the Matt black python and white python styles in Selfridges yesterday
Some bianca, 120 Pigalle, piou piou styles in the python multicolour carnivals!


----------



## jamidee

anyone know if the Fairytale is making it to the bianca after all? I'm dying for this shoe! Also, does anyone have something besides a stock photo of the fairytale in any style besides lp? 

I don't know what it is but I abhor LP.


----------



## Ayala

jamidee said:


> anyone know if the Fairytale is making it to the bianca after all? I'm dying for this shoe! Also, does anyone have something besides a stock photo of the fairytale in any style besides lp?
> 
> I don't know what it is but I abhor LP.



They are in the reference thread: http://forum.purseblog.com/loubouti...cls-spring-2012-pics-info-only-no-710410.html


----------



## Ayala

:censor: The Lady Max comes in Nude Specchio: http://us.christianlouboutin.com/ss12/lady-max-specchio-laminato.html

Do you like it more than the black? Should I have gotten it instead of the black?


----------



## Dessye

jenaywins said:


>


 
It's a sign?


----------



## Dessye

Ayala said:


> :censor: The Lady Max comes in Nude Specchio: http://us.christianlouboutin.com/ss12/lady-max-specchio-laminato.html
> 
> Do you like it more than the black? Should I have gotten it instead of the black?


 
Nope.  If I had a choice of the two and I wanted a real eye-catching statement shoe, I'd choose black.  The nude is much more subtle.


----------



## Ayala

Dessye said:


> Nope.  If I had a choice of the two and I wanted a real eye-catching statement shoe, I'd choose black.  The nude is much more subtle.



 Thank you for talking me down off the ledge. 

That being said...the nude specchio is really pretty, I wonder what else it will come in. I would love a nude specchio spiked piggie.


----------



## jamidee

Ayala said:


> They are in the reference thread: http://forum.purseblog.com/loubouti...cls-spring-2012-pics-info-only-no-710410.html



I'm sorry I was meaning a picture that isn't a stock photo.


----------



## Emma4790

jamidee said:


> I'm sorry I was meaning a picture that isn't a stock photo.




Yea, here's a pic that was put  up a few pages back. They do definately exist. Paris is getting the 120 bianca in menthe, and London is getting the 140 in mandarin.  I know they obviously wont ship them to you, but at least you know they exist! So the search continues.


----------



## jamidee

Emma4790 said:


> Yea, here's a pic that was put  up a few pages back. They do definately exist. Paris is getting the 120 bianca in menthe, and London is getting the 140 in mandarin.  I know they obviously wont ship them to you, but at least you know they exist! So the search continues.



It's possibly the most beautiful shoe I've ever seen. I NEED IT.

Any menthe pics?


----------



## dbeth

jenaywins said:
			
		

>



Me too Jenay!!  It's killing me!!


----------



## Ayala

If anyone wants the Asteroid in Python/Leather, they are in at Barney's Las Vegas. PM me for an SA if you need.


----------



## AEGIS

i have lost my fervor for the asteroid


----------



## sophinette007

Ayala said:


> :censor: The Lady Max comes in Nude Specchio: http://us.christianlouboutin.com/ss12/lady-max-specchio-laminato.html
> 
> Do you like it more than the black? Should I have gotten it instead of the black?


 
No I prefer yours in black! They are more versatile and matche a lot of outfits! You never get enough of black shoes with spikes! Moreover the sprecchio isn't as durable.
They are keeper! But I know how annonying it is not to have the information about all the options available when you purchase something!


----------



## sophinette007

May be I am a strange girl but the python mandarin does nothing for me! I am save!
I prefer the carnaval python!
I must say I am starting to love very much the Asteroide because I am such a maggies lover and I loved the modelling pics Dessye showed us!!! 
I am in a strange process for Highness...at the beginning I hated so much those and now I am starting to like them. The big love isn't here yet but I must say I understand why people purchase them and enjoy them!


----------



## Ayala

sophinette007 said:


> No I prefer yours in black! They are more versatile and matche a lot of outfits! You never get enough of black shoes with spikes! Moreover the sprecchio isn't as durable.
> They are keeper! But I know how annonying it is not to have the information about all the options available when you purchase something!



Thanks sophinette! Those are all very good points. The black will probably transition better from day to night while the specchio makes it more dressy. You're also right that I probably will destroy the specchio because it is too delicate for me, lol. When I asked my SA she said it was coming in Silver or Black and she never mentioned the Nude. I'm sure it is because the boutique is not receiving that colorway, but still I like to have all of the possible options before I make a final decision.


----------



## samina

sophinette007 said:


> May be I am a strange girl but the python mandarin does nothing for me! I am save!
> I prefer the carnaval python!
> I must say I am starting to love very much the Asteroide because I am such a maggies lover and I loved the modelling pics Dessye showed us!!!
> I am in a strange process for Highness...at the beginning I hated so much those and now I am starting to like them. The big love isn't here yet but I must say I understand why people purchase them and enjoy them!



Your not strange - I prefer the python carnival too!!


----------



## AEGIS

Ayala said:


> :censor: The Lady Max comes in Nude Specchio: http://us.christianlouboutin.com/ss12/lady-max-specchio-laminato.html
> 
> Do you like it more than the black? Should I have gotten it instead of the black?





the only way i would like it more is if the nude specchio matched your skin perfectly.

but since the original purpose behind the shoes was an F U to school black makes the statement


----------



## amd_tan

sophinette007 said:


> I am so weak...The Banane is on her way to me! I will post some pics of them asap next to the Lady Peep so guys, you would have a reference picture to compare them




yay good on you!  Can't wait to see your mod pics soon hun xoxo


----------



## jenayb

Ayala said:


> If anyone wants the Asteroid in Python/Leather, they are in at Barney's Las Vegas. PM me for an SA if you need.


 
I'm so mad. I was SO excited for this shoe and....................... it's hideous. :cry:


----------



## Dessye

jenaywins said:


> I'm so mad. I was SO excited for this shoe and....................... it's hideous. :cry:


 
Yeah, I don't like it either.  It reminds me of the Dafreak in this colorway which I really don't like.

I'm sure you'll find something that you must have soon


----------



## Dessye

Yippeeee!!  Can't wait till you post Banane mod pics *Sophinette*!!

:snack:


----------



## sophinette007

amd_tan said:


> yay good on you!  Can't wait to see your mod pics soon hun xoxo


 


Dessye said:


> Yippeeee!! Can't wait till you post Banane mod pics Sophinette!!






You can count on me lovely ladies!


----------



## jenayb

Dessye said:


> Yeah, I don't like it either. It reminds me of the Dafreak in this colorway which I really don't like.
> 
> I'm sure you'll find something that you must have soon


 
Hehe, maybe it's better that there's nothing that's truly striking my fancy. 19 days in and no purchases for the New Year!


----------



## Dessye

jenaywins said:


> Hehe, maybe it's better that there's nothing that's truly striking my fancy. 19 days in and no purchases for the New Year!


 
  If only I could say the same thing...  Well, technically nothing has been charged to my CC since Jan 4


----------



## jamidee

jenaywins said:


> Hehe, maybe it's better that there's nothing that's truly striking my fancy. 19 days in and no purchases for the New Year!



I am seriously crushing on the Metal Nodo....and would be crushing on the Mandarin Fairytale if it actually looked like the picture in the thread, but they are so much more gray...not nearly as attractive as I had hoped. Sometimes my imagination is better than MSR.'s execution..


----------



## jenayb

jamidee said:


> I am seriously crushing on the Metal Nodo....and would be crushing on the Mandarin Fairytale if it actually looked like the picture in the thread, but they are so much more gray...not nearly as attractive as I had hoped. Sometimes my imagination is better than MSR.'s execution..


 
The Metal Nodo is beautiful - a true work of art; however, I just don't do 150mm slingbacks and I think it's extremely overpriced. 

The Fairytale... All of the variations just don't speak to me!


----------



## jamidee

jenaywins said:


> The Metal Nodo is beautiful - a true work of art; however, I just don't do 150mm slingbacks and I think it's extremely overpriced.
> 
> The Fairytale... All of the variations just don't speak to me!


I haven't seen a style this season that ISN'T extremely overpriced.


----------



## AEGIS

jenaywins said:


> I'm so mad. I was SO excited for this shoe and....................... it's hideous. :cry:





omg i thought i was the only one who thought this! 


underwhelmed


----------



## Ayala

AEGIS said:
			
		

> the only way i would like it more is if the nude specchio matched your skin perfectly.
> 
> but since the original purpose behind the shoes was an F U to school black makes the statement



Good points. Thank you! I think it would definitely be more pink than my skin (and shinier too, lol). Yeah you're right, the black is more hardcore and the attitude I wanted vs the dainty nude.


----------



## Dessye

jenaywins said:


> The Metal Nodo is beautiful - a true work of art; however, I just don't do 150mm slingbacks and I think it's extremely overpriced.
> 
> The Fairytale... All of the variations just don't speak to me!


 
I think the Metal Nodo is beautiful as well but it is completely and insanely overpriced....unless there are actual diamonds on that bow.  But I have the Maggie and the Lady Clou so I can't justify a Metal Nodo.   I actually like the red/grey fairy tale now but not enough to buy it.

After the two major items I've listed in my signature, I think I'll be mostly sticking with AD and Banane variations.


----------



## DollyAntics

Does anybody know if the daffys will be re-released in black suede?? I REALLY neeeeeed them!


----------



## Dessye

DollyAntics said:


> Does anybody know if the daffys will be re-released in black suede?? I REALLY neeeeeed them!


----------



## DollyAntics

WHEN??? I see you're wanting some too, I had them on my feet and let them go...big mistake...  Thank goodness they're doing them again. Do you happen to know if France will have them as I'm pretty sure the UK boutiques won't be stocking them!



Dessye said:


>


----------



## Dessye

DollyAntics said:


> WHEN??? I see you're wanting some too, I had them on my feet and let them go...big mistake...  Thank goodness they're doing them again. Do you happen to know if France will have them as I'm pretty sure the UK boutiques won't be stocking them!


 
Well actually I only know for the States.  I imagine that France will be getting them since a few US boutiques are getting the black suede this season.  I'd email France customer service


----------



## jenayb

jamidee said:


> I haven't seen a style this season that ISN'T extremely overpriced.


 
Precisely. 



AEGIS said:


> omg i thought i was the only one who thought this!
> 
> 
> underwhelmed


 
 Nope, not just you. 



Dessye said:


> I think the Metal Nodo is beautiful as well but it is completely and insanely overpriced....unless there are actual diamonds on that bow. But I have the Maggie and the Lady Clou so I can't justify a Metal Nodo.  I actually like the red/grey fairy tale now but not enough to buy it.
> 
> After the two major items I've listed in my signature, I think I'll be mostly sticking with AD and Banane variations.


 
Yep. The price point is 100% insane; I completely agree. The trunk show is currently at my local NM, so I'll try it on to see what's up with it.... It's ridiculously priced, though. 

Frankly, I don't want anymore shock value just for the sake of... Well, shock value. I want classics in beautiful, interesting new prints & skins. I want shoes that I can actually last in all day. I want shoes that I don't feel ridiculous for spending the money on. Styles like the Pigalle... The VP... The AD... These MADE Louboutin. These styles are what he is famous for. Not the Daf. Not three thousand dollars worth of scraps glued randomly all over every style available. I just... I don't get it. I am all for art, but when it's just for the sake of being over the top, it ceases to be art. 

I truly hope that after this season, we see a resurgence of the classics... Even interesting, awesome new twists on the classics. New skins! Great materials! :okay:


----------



## DollyAntics

Dessye said:


> Well actually I only know for the States. I imagine that France will be getting them since a few US boutiques are getting the black suede this season. I'd email France customer service


 
Thanks so much! I think I will call them tomorrow - so are the part of SS12?


----------



## Dessye

jenaywins said:


> Precisely.
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, not just you.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep. The price point is 100% insane; I completely agree. The trunk show is currently at my local NM, so I'll try it on to see what's up with it.... It's ridiculously priced, though.
> 
> Frankly, I don't want anymore shock value just for the sake of... Well, shock value. I want classics in beautiful, interesting new prints & skins. I want shoes that I can actually last in all day. I want shoes that I don't feel ridiculous for spending the money on. Styles like the Pigalle... The VP... The AD... These MADE Louboutin. These styles are what he is famous for. Not the Daf. *Not three thousand dollars worth of scraps* glued randomly all over every style available*.* I just... I don't get it. I am all for art, but when it's just for the sake of being over the top, it ceases to be art.
> 
> I truly hope that after this season, we see a resurgence of the classics... Even interesting, awesome new twists on the classics. New skins! Great materials! :okay:


 
:giggles:

I completely agree with you on the last part!


----------



## AEGIS

jenaywins said:


> Precisely.
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, not just you.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep. The price point is 100% insane; I completely agree. The trunk show is currently at my local NM, so I'll try it on to see what's up with it.... It's ridiculously priced, though.
> 
> *Frankly, I don't want anymore shock value just for the sake of... Well, shock value. I want classics in beautiful, interesting new prints & skins. I want shoes that I can actually last in all day. I want shoes that I don't feel ridiculous for spending the money on. Styles like the Pigalle... The VP... The AD... These MADE Louboutin. These styles are what he is famous for. Not the Daf. Not three thousand dollars worth of scraps glued randomly all over every style available. I just... I don't get it. I am all for art, but when it's just for the sake of being over the top, it ceases to be art.*
> 
> I truly hope that after this season, we see a resurgence of the classics... Even interesting, awesome new twists on the classics. New skins! Great materials! :okay:



Preach!!

idk i used to HATE the simples...yesterday I wore a pair of python simples and I got SOOOOO many compliments. it made the outfit.  i looked so cute! yes i am tooting my own horn *toot toot* lol.  idk i want shoes I can wear everyday


....and can the Rolando come in more skins please? geez. it's my favorite closed toe


----------



## Dessye

DollyAntics said:


> Thanks so much! I think I will call them tomorrow - so are the part of SS12?


 
Not sure if they are part of Resort or S/S.  I just know I saw them in the US lookbook.


----------



## Dessye

AEGIS said:


> Preach!!
> 
> idk i used to HATE the simples...yesterday I wore a pair of python simples and I got SOOOOO many compliments. idk i want shoes I can wear everyday
> 
> 
> ....and can the Rolando come in more skins please? geez. it's my favorite closed toe


 
Nope, Simples are very elegantly sexy IMO!   They look so sleek on, I love the look!


----------



## jamidee

jenaywins said:


> Precisely.
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, not just you.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep. The price point is 100% insane; I completely agree. The trunk show is currently at my local NM, so I'll try it on to see what's up with it.... It's ridiculously priced, though.
> 
> *Frankly, I don't want anymore shock value just for the sake of... Well, shock value. I want classics in beautiful, interesting new prints & skins. I want shoes that I can actually last in all day. I want shoes that I don't feel ridiculous for spending the money on. Styles like the Pigalle... The VP... The AD... These MADE Louboutin. These styles are what he is famous for. Not the Daf. Not three thousand dollars worth of scraps glued randomly all over every style available. I just... I don't get it. I am all for art, but when it's just for the sake of being over the top, it ceases to be art.
> 
> I truly hope that after this season, we see a resurgence of the classics... Even interesting, awesome new twists on the classics. New skins! Great materials! *:okay:


----------



## jamidee

Dessye said:


> Nope, Simples are very elegantly sexy IMO!   They look so sleek on, I love the look!



I've never tried them on, but haven't been able to make myself purchase a pair because they are just so ...simple. The long toe box reminds me of dino feet for some reason. But, maybe I should just purchase a pair and see how I feel since I don't live close to any CL boutiques.


----------



## jamidee

AEGIS said:


> Preach!!
> 
> idk i used to HATE the simples...yesterday I wore a pair of python simples and I got SOOOOO many compliments. it made the outfit.  i looked so cute! yes i am tooting my own horn *toot toot* lol.  idk i want shoes I can wear everyday
> 
> 
> ....and can the Rolando come in more skins please? geez. it's my favorite closed toe


Rolando is another one I've never taken the plunge on because I've heard they hurt terribly. I really prefer comfortable shoes. I'll wear uncomfortable if the pain level is a 1-3, but anything beyond and it's just not worth it anymore for me. Are they horribly uncomfortable?


----------



## samina

Dessye said:


> Nope, Simples are very elegantly sexy IMO!   They look so sleek on, I love the look!



Totally agree I love the classic styles I want simples in lots of colours n skins
I've only just started liking and finally figured out my sizing in the Pigalles and it's next on my list to get


----------



## AEGIS

jamidee said:


> I've never tried them on, but haven't been able to make myself purchase a pair because they are just so ...simple. The long toe box reminds me of dino feet for some reason. But, maybe I should just purchase a pair and see how I feel since I don't live close to any CL boutiques.




girl no they are cute as hell. mine look like this: http://www.ebay.com/itm/VERY-BEST-B...men_s_Shoes&hash=item2c626757b0#ht_500wt_1202



jamidee said:


> Rolando is another one I've never taken the plunge on because I've heard they hurt terribly. I really prefer comfortable shoes. I'll wear uncomfortable if the pain level is a 1-3, but anything beyond and it's just not worth it anymore for me. Are they horribly uncomfortable?



i sized up to a 40.5 and i do not find them uncomfortable. i just got a pair on ebay in camel for super cheap.  i plan on rehabing them and bringing them back to life.


----------



## jamidee

K there's a peep toe LP'esque sling back version of the Metal Nodo and a pigalle lucifer bow version... do they have the same name? I really want to see a RL pic of the Pigalle version. I'm really curious about the clear plastic looking styles as well. How does that look against the skin? I love the color spectrum of the just piks, but just can't picture the clear plastic thing against the skin. It reminds me of those gellies that I used to wear as kids. 

Also, there are some styles I like that I'll definitely snatch up come sale season if they make the cut. Like I said, the color spectrum of the Just piks has all my favorite colors so I'd buy it at 40% off (hey! with the price increase... it'd be like purchasing at retail)! I also really like that no299 esque with the bibi chunky heel tan black and white skin shoe. I think it's classically beautiful in a summer way. And I'll also be purchasing the no299 trash stripes at 2nd cut hopefully ... I have a thing for stripes. I like the cork spike shoe as well. But, yea now that my hopes and dreams for the Mandarin have been squashed. There is nothing that I'd buy at retail... so bring on the sales!


----------



## jamidee

AEGIS said:


> girl no they are cute as hell. mine look like this: http://www.ebay.com/itm/VERY-BEST-B...men_s_Shoes&hash=item2c626757b0#ht_500wt_1202
> 
> 
> 
> i sized up to a 40.5 and i do not find them uncomfortable. i just got a pair on ebay in camel for super cheap.  i plan on rehabing them and bringing them back to life.



Well now that that's settled... I'm going to buy a pair. Rolando is what made me fall in love with Louboutin in the first place.


----------



## Cityfashionista

I'm starting to find some appreciation for some of the classics.

I love my Ron Ron, ADs& VPS. I'd like a Bianca & now I want a spiked Pigalle after seeing Laleeza's IRL.  

I'm not a classic lover. I find most of them boring but I'm coming around on some of them.


----------



## Dessye

jamidee said:


> I've never tried them on, but haven't been able to make myself purchase a pair because they are just so ...simple. The long toe box reminds me of dino feet for some reason. But, maybe I should just purchase a pair and see how I feel since I don't live close to any CL boutiques.


 
Yeah, they have an elongated look to them but I never thought of dino feet :giggles:  I don't know, there's just something I like about how they look on my feet.  I think it's because it makes my feet look slimmer.  I've always admired Simples when I saw other women wearing them especially with skinnies!  Simples + Skinnies + Bal City =


----------



## jenayb

jamidee said:


>


 
 



jamidee said:


> Rolando is another one I've never taken the plunge on because I've heard they hurt terribly. I really prefer comfortable shoes. I'll wear uncomfortable if the pain level is a 1-3, but anything beyond and it's just not worth it anymore for me. Are they horribly uncomfortable?


 
I am one of the few that find the Rolando incredibly comfortable. I'd love to rekindle that love affair with some new styles. 



AEGIS said:


> Preach!!
> 
> idk i used to HATE the simples...yesterday I wore a pair of python simples and I got SOOOOO many compliments. it made the outfit. i looked so cute! yes i am tooting my own horn *toot toot* lol. idk i want shoes I can wear everyday
> 
> 
> ....and can the Rolando come in more skins please? geez. it's my favorite closed toe


 


The New Simple is one of my favourites honestly! Very understated IMO!


----------



## sophinette007

jenaywins said:


> Precisely.
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, not just you.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep. The price point is 100% insane; I completely agree. The trunk show is currently at my local NM, so I'll try it on to see what's up with it.... It's ridiculously priced, though.
> 
> Frankly, I don't want anymore shock value just for the sake of... Well, shock value. I want classics in beautiful, interesting new prints & skins. I want shoes that I can actually last in all day. I want shoes that I don't feel ridiculous for spending the money on. Styles like the Pigalle... The VP... The AD... These MADE Louboutin. These styles are what he is famous for. Not the Daf. Not three thousand dollars worth of scraps glued randomly all over every style available. I just... I don't get it. I am all for art, but when it's just for the sake of being over the top, it ceases to be art.
> 
> I truly hope that after this season, we see a resurgence of the classics... Even interesting, awesome new twists on the classics. New skins! Great materials! :okay:


 
I couldn't agree more with you!!!!! I want some more Very Privé and Declic in the future collections and the come back of classic styles like Clichy, Lady Claude and AD! And please Christian bring back the alti pumps instead of the Bianca! Even If I like the LP and The Bianca I am starting to be so annoyed to see themeverytime on the spotlight and in every new collection! 

My SA told me that the next Winter fall there will be a lot of more styles in the 100 and 120 heel range in the Parisian stores! They will be more than welcome in my wardorbe because of 140 and 150 are so gorgeous but honestly when you invest so much money on shoes, you want to wear them everyday and all the time!


----------



## jenayb

sophinette007 said:


> I couldn't agree more with you!!!!! I want some more Very Privé and Declic in the future collections and the come back of classic styles like Clichy, Lady Claude and AD! And please Christian bring back the alti pumps instead of the Bianca! Even If I like the LP and The Bianca I am starting to be so annoyed to see themeverytime on the spotlight and in every new collection!
> 
> My SA told me that the next Winter fall there will be a lot of more styles in the 100 and 120 heel range in the Parisian stores! They will be more than welcome in my wardorbe because of 140 and 150 are so gorgeous but honestly when you invest so much money on shoes, you want to wear them everyday and all the time!


 
I have heard the same about the next collection being 100mm & 120mm centric. I would love to see the reintroduction of older styles. The Lady Claude would be amazing.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Cityfashionista said:


> I'm starting to find some appreciation for some of the classics.
> 
> I love my Ron Ron, ADs& VPS. I'd like a Bianca & now I want a spiked Pigalle after seeing Laleeza's IRL.
> 
> *I'm not a classic lover. I find most of them boring but I'm coming around on some of them. *



Same here. It's not that I DON'T like them, but I guess I feel if I'm going to pay nearly a grand for shoes, they better be something very special and unique, not just a plain pump.


----------



## Emma4790

jamidee said:


> It's possibly the most beautiful shoe I've ever seen. I NEED IT.
> 
> Any menthe pics?




No hun. I dont think there is a photo of them yet. I only know Paris are getting them in April,  but they are 120 so I wasnt too interested in pursuing them.
I cant picture them being too different than the menthe thats in the 2012 picture thread


----------



## Emma4790

DollyAntics said:


> WHEN??? I see you're wanting some too, I had them on my feet and let them go...big mistake...  Thank goodness they're doing them again. Do you happen to know if France will have them as I'm pretty sure the UK boutiques won't be stocking them!



Did you find them anywhere?? I 've been dying to get them too, and already asked all london, paris and spain boutiques, they all said they were only getting black suede daffodil or plain black leather daffy. Let me know if you got a reply from anywhere.....


----------



## shoe_luvr

LOL I used to feel the same way. I finally broke down and bought a black patent simples....It hurt my SOUL because I didn't see a point in paying so much for something so simple? After one wear, I became a believer!! They are so comfy and look great with everything!! They are by far the most comfy CL's I own, and I wear them all day at work with no problems...can't say that about many CL's 

Overall even though they cost as much as other more elaborate styles, they were a great value because the cost/wear ratio makes them a good deal 




CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> Same here. It's not that I DON'T like them, but I guess *I feel if I'm going to pay nearly a grand for shoes, they better be something very special and unique, not just a plain pump*.


----------



## jamidee

What's this talk about only 10 stores getting revived anniversary styles which are "his favorite classics that he is bringing back to life" anyone know?


----------



## skislope15

My first cls ever were rolandos, horribly uncomfortable the toe box hurt so much



jenaywins said:


> I am one of the few that find the Rolando incredibly comfortable. I'd love to rekindle that love affair with some new styles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The New Simple is one of my favourites honestly! Very understated IMO!


----------



## jenayb

skislope15 said:


> My first cls ever were rolandos, horribly uncomfortable the toe box hurt so much



That is the experience many have had with the Rolando, which is honestly unfortunate seeing how beautiful they are.


----------



## jenayb

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> Same here. It's not that I DON'T like them, but I guess I feel if I'm going to pay nearly a grand for shoes, they better be something very special and unique, not just a plain pump.



All CLs are special and unique IMO... He doesn't make a "plain pump."


----------



## dbeth

skislope15 said:


> My first cls ever were rolandos, horribly uncomfortable the toe box hurt so much





jenaywins said:


> That is the experience many have had with the Rolando, which is honestly unfortunate seeing how beautiful they are.



Rolandos are the only pair I can't wear due to the toe box. I don't mind suffering for awhile, but they made my toes go numb within a matter of minutes and that was sitting down. 

I was quite sad because they truely are a lovely style, it's one of my favorites.


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

jamidee said:


> What's this talk about only 10 stores getting revived anniversary styles which are "his favorite classics that he is bringing back to life" anyone know?



is there a confirmed list on what the anniversary styles are? was it just the ones in instyle magazine? (i think that is the magazine it was in) or are there others?


----------



## skislope15

dbeth said:


> Rolandos are the only pair I can't wear due to the toe box. I don't mind suffering for awhile, but they made my toes go numb within a matter of minutes and that was sitting down.
> 
> I was quite sad because they truely are a lovely style, it's one of my favorites.



Im finding the same problem with maggies, long toes and short toe box is a horrid combo


----------



## jamidee

LamborghiniGirl said:


> is there a confirmed list on what the anniversary styles are? was it just the ones in instyle magazine? (i think that is the magazine it was in) or are there others?



it's the 20 in the magazine.


----------



## 318Platinum

jamidee said:


> it's the 20 in the magazine.



I know that the Daff Booty will come in THREE different ways: Python (Mandarin Red, if I remember correctly), Multicolored Leather, and the Black and White Leather. I only saw the Black and White Leather in the Magazine. I would LOVE to see the other two, though.


----------



## Dessye

jamidee said:


> What's this talk about only 10 stores getting revived anniversary styles which are "his favorite classics that he is bringing back to life" anyone know?



By the way, BG.com has the black Bye Bye in size 40 but it's not on sale:

http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...cat261003cat208401cat361204&isEditorial=false


----------



## AEGIS

i know this is a constant question but why is this 1k?

http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...cat000000cat200648cat203100cat261003cat208401


----------



## 318Platinum

AEGIS said:
			
		

> i know this is a constant question but why is this 1k?
> 
> http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/store/catalog/prod.jhtml?itemId=prod73460046&parentId=cat208401&masterId=cat261003&index=0&isEditorial=false&cmCat=cat000000cat200648cat203100cat261003cat208401



Wow! I never saw this before and I wish I didn't because this is a MESS! He really needs to come back down to reality! These prices for these styles are just.................... no comment!


----------



## NANI1972

skislope15 said:


> My first cls ever were rolandos, horribly uncomfortable the toe box hurt so much


 Omygaaa! Me too!  Really they are like medieval torture devices! Honestly if someone made me wear these for ten minutes I would tell them anything they wanted to know so that I could take them off! 

Needless to say I didn't keep them for very long.


----------



## skislope15

AEGIS said:


> i know this is a constant question but why is this 1k?
> 
> http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...cat000000cat200648cat203100cat261003cat208401


 

that ones not bad compared to this one...
http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...ouboutin&N=306418049+4294912355&bmUID=jjY87ai

not sure why there 1895 besides the fact that jenay's sa said they were made of foreskin...hehe


----------



## jenayb

skislope15 said:


> that ones not bad compared to this one...
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...ouboutin&N=306418049+4294912355&bmUID=jjY87ai
> 
> not sure why there 1895 besides the fact that jenay's sa said they were made of foreskin...hehe


 
_Genuine _foreskin.


----------



## Ayala

skislope15 said:


> that ones not bad compared to this one...
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...ouboutin&N=306418049+4294912355&bmUID=jjY87ai
> 
> not sure why there 1895 besides the fact that jenay's sa said they were made of foreskin...hehe



I know that this style and its price gets a lot of flack (and I may catch some too for what I am going to say), but I can see why they are pricey. Not $1900 of pricey, but at least $1500. The strips of leather seem to have to be individually placed on the straps, such that it isn't just a case of one piece of leather being sewn in three places and voila a shoe. They seem to be a lot more labor intensive and intricate than a lot of styles. KWIM?


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

I know this increase is not as big of a deal as $1900 but why in the world have patent Altadamas gone up to $945?! 
http://us.christianlouboutin.com/shoes-1/platforms/altadama-140mm-12885.html


----------



## Alice1979

I forgot who was asking for the oyster python ADs, but I'm attaching a pic here. Also here's a pic of the menthe fairytale python Daff.


----------



## Cityfashionista

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> Same here. It's not that I DON'T like them, but I guess I feel if I'm going to pay nearly a grand for shoes, they better be something very special and unique, not just a plain pump.



ITA!


----------



## Cityfashionista

jenaywins said:


> All CLs are special and unique IMO... He doesn't make a "plain pump."


I guess everyone's opinion is different. Some look plain to me.


----------



## skislope15

jenaywins said:


> _Genuine _foreskin.


 



dare I ask where the foreskin comes from lol


----------



## skislope15

Alice1979 said:


> I forgot who was asking for the oyster python ADs, but I'm attaching a pic here. Also here's a pic of the menthe fairytale python Daff.


 
it was me thanks! dessye had pm'd me one, any idea where there available in the usa?


----------



## jenayb

Cityfashionista said:


> I guess everyone's opinion is different. Some look plain to me.


 
I guess.


----------



## LizzielovesCL

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> I know this increase is not as big of a deal as $1900 but why in the world have patent Altadamas gone up to $945?!
> http://us.christianlouboutin.com/shoes-1/platforms/altadama-140mm-12885.html


 Altadams $945.00 WOW! A bit too high IMO!!


----------



## jenayb

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> I know this increase is not as big of a deal as $1900 but why in the world have patent Altadamas gone up to $945?!
> http://us.christianlouboutin.com/shoes-1/platforms/altadama-140mm-12885.html


 


Ridic, mama.


----------



## anniethecat

Does anyone know who is getting the oyster python AD in the US?

Thanks *Alice* for the pics.


----------



## Alice1979

skislope15 said:


> it was me thanks! dessye had pm'd me one, any idea where there available in the usa?





anniethecat said:


> Does anyone know who is getting the oyster python AD in the US?
> 
> Thanks *Alice* for the pics.



I think Miami for the US. HK has already received theirs.


----------



## jenayb

skislope15 said:


> dare I ask where the foreskin comes from lol



Lmao. NO CLUE.


----------



## AEGIS

Omg that oyster python altadama is amazing!!


----------



## 318Platinum

OOOOOOOH, Oyster Python ADs!!!!!  Must.........Resist!!!! WIll Oyster Python come in any other styles???


----------



## Alice1979

318Platinum said:


> OOOOOOOH, Oyster Python ADs!!!!!  Must.........Resist!!!! WIll Oyster Python come in any other styles???



It already did, in VP, NP, and New Declic, part of the f/w 2011.


----------



## jamidee

318Platinum said:


> I know that the Daff Booty will come in THREE different ways: Python (Mandarin Red, if I remember correctly), Multicolored Leather, and the Black and White Leather. I only saw the Black and White Leather in the Magazine. I would LOVE to see the other two, though.


I'm getting really annoyed with the daf and only the daf coming in all these beautiful skins. I'm obsessed with that blue python. I WANT IT ON ANOTHER STYLE!


----------



## skislope15

jamidee said:


> I'm getting really annoyed with the daf and only the daf coming in all these beautiful skins. I'm obsessed with that blue python. I WANT IT ON ANOTHER STYLE!


 
they have been bringing out most of the skins that the daffs have had in bianca's and prives in europe, can't ship them here though unless you find a shoe angel to help you out....


----------



## 318Platinum

jamidee said:


> I'm getting really annoyed with the daf and only the daf coming in all these beautiful skins. I'm obsessed with that blue python. I WANT IT ON ANOTHER STYLE!



LOL, I think the Daff is the the best!!! I am getting annoyed with going crazy over these python daffy that only ONE boutique in the country will receive ONE in my size, and I do EVERYTHING possible to get it, and I don't receive the call!!! It really annoys me! I would like to see these skins in Bianca, Pigalle, Lady Peep, and maybe AD. That would be HOTT!!


----------



## jamidee

skislope15 said:


> they have been bringing out most of the skins that the daffs have had in bianca's and prives in europe, can't ship them here though unless you find a shoe angel to help you out....


Really now...


----------



## 318Platinum

skislope15 said:


> they have been bringing out most of the skins that the daffs have had in bianca's and prives in europe, can't ship them here though unless you find a shoe angel to help you out....



ICK! I HATE this whole "Restriction" deal!! I have missed out on a LOT of HGs because of it!!! They really need to scrap that, and let us buy what we want to buy!!!!


----------



## jenayb

318Platinum said:


> ICK! I HATE this whole "Restriction" deal!! I have missed out on a LOT of HGs because of it!!! They really need to scrap that, and let us buy what we want to buy!!!!


 
 There's a reason the policy is in place.

And if you were to obtain a CITES license, you could import to your heart's desire.


----------



## skislope15

yeah if you even look at this thread peopke have been snagging shoes from europe that haven't shown up here
nat got the geometric daff print on a prive, there's bianca's in the fairytale pythons there were a few more that I can't remember off hand but you get the idea....
maybe see how hard that cites license to bring python across is to aquire....


----------



## 318Platinum

jenaywins said:


> There's a reason the policy is in place.
> 
> And if you were to obtain a CITES license, you could import to your heart's desire.



Hmmmm, maybe I should look into getting one!!


----------



## jenayb

318Platinum said:


> Hmmmm, maybe I should look into getting one!!


 
Lol. Yeah, good luck with that.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/CITES


----------



## skislope15

jenaywins said:


> Lol. Yeah, good luck with that.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/CITES


 
ouch


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

Anyone?


----------



## jenayb

^SeDuCTive^ said:


> Anyone?


 
Looks like an iguana!


----------



## jamidee

318Platinum said:


> LOL, I think the Daff is the the best!!! I am getting annoyed with going crazy over these python daffy that only ONE boutique in the country will receive ONE in my size, and I do EVERYTHING possible to get it, and I don't receive the call!!! It really annoys me! I would like to see these skins in Bianca, Pigalle, Lady Peep, and maybe AD. That would be HOTT!!


I'm over the daf. Maybe I'm just being bitter because they make my legs look chunky. But, 

I'd love the indigo python skin in a Bianca and that purple one in the pigalle. Not a fan of the LP, but maybe AD!? Please oh please MSR.!


----------



## jamidee

jenaywins said:


> Looks like an iguana!


 It does!!


----------



## jamidee

LizzielovesCL said:


> Altadams $945.00 WOW! A bit too high IMO!!


A bit!!?!? That's RIDIC!


----------



## jamidee

Alice1979 said:


> I forgot who was asking for the oyster python ADs, but I'm attaching a pic here. Also here's a pic of the menthe fairytale python Daff.


That really likes like a lizard. Like someone will have a lizard on their foot.


----------



## PetitColibri

^SeDuCTive^ said:


> Anyone?


----------



## jamidee

Cityfashionista said:


> I guess everyone's opinion is different. Some look plain to me.


ITA. I think he is on a bit of a high horse... Basic pumps are not worth 945. Let's go back to the world of 500s pleasers!


----------



## 318Platinum

jamidee said:


> I'm over the daf. Maybe I'm just being bitter because they make my legs look chunky. But,
> 
> I'd love the indigo python skin in a Bianca and that purple one in the pigalle. Not a fan of the LP, but maybe AD!? Please oh please MSR.!



LOL, I bet it's in your head about the chunkiness!! You look FAB, so I am more than sure you can pull off the Daff!! I on;y say the LP, because of the height!! I'm a HeightW**re!! LOL, I have yet to try the LP on, but I may not like it myself. Bianca!!!!! OMG, I would DIE!!! Biancas are so sexy!!!


----------



## 318Platinum

^SeDuCTive^ said:


> Anyone?



This doesn't look like 140, which I think it would be really good in 140. I like it, but at the same time, I don't. Hmmmm. They wouldn't have my size anyways


----------



## Dessye

jenaywins said:


> Lol. Yeah, good luck with that.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/CITES


 
  Yikes, I kind of feel bad now for owning exotics


----------



## Dessye

jamidee said:


> I'm over the daf. Maybe I'm just being bitter because they make my legs look chunky. But,
> 
> I'd love the indigo python skin in a Bianca and that purple one in the pigalle. Not a fan of the LP, but maybe AD!? Please oh please MSR.!


 
Chunky?  What?  Your legs are chunky??  Then mine are elephant legs!!!

*Jamidee*, you know I love you so I will say this in the most loving way possible......


----------



## 318Platinum

jenaywins said:


> Lol. Yeah, good luck with that.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/CITES



LOL, I just made some calls, and it is crazy!!! I know that the CITES are in place to better protect the animals and such, but in general, I was just stating that I couldn't get the shoes I really wanted because of this. No shoe or bag is worth ALL that I would have to go through to get it Legally!! Oh well, I can do without the Exotics, Unless they have it in my size here, and it's available for me to purchase when I call. Hmph!


----------



## shoe_luvr

LOL I know one style that will make it to the sales, haha  




AEGIS said:


> i know this is a constant question but why is this 1k?
> 
> http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...cat000000cat200648cat203100cat261003cat208401


----------



## AEGIS

jenaywins said:


> _Genuine _foreskin.





i feel very uncomfortable with that concept.


----------



## Dessye

shoe_luvr said:


> LOL I know one style that will make it to the sales, haha


 
It's not the only one...


----------



## AEGIS

jamidee said:


> I'm over the daf. Maybe I'm just being bitter because they make my legs look chunky. But,
> 
> I'd love the indigo python skin in a Bianca and that purple one in the pigalle. Not a fan of the LP, but maybe AD!? Please oh please MSR.!




bish boo bye...your legs are not chunky  lol

but i am so over the daff...but i was never on it...every time i was thisclose to getting a pair i was over it...can i get these skins in the rolando?!


----------



## Dessye

jenaywins said:


> _Genuine _foreskin.


 
At least we know it will be nice and soft   I'm terrible...:giggles:


----------



## gymangel812

^SeDuCTive^ said:


> Anyone?


hmm not feeling it... maybe it looks better in person....


----------



## jenayb

Dessye said:


> At least we know it will be nice and soft   I'm terrible...:giggles:


----------



## AEGIS

Dessye said:


> At least we know it will be nice and soft   I'm terrible...:giggles:


----------



## shoe_luvr

Don't feel bad Dessye, you're just lucky!! I love California, but our python restriction drives me NUTS!! It's illegal to purchse python here, so getting exotics is a pain. Luckily, some SA's are flexible with their policies, otherwise I'd have to fly to Vegas to get them...I'm such a shoe addict I think I would actually do it haha 



Dessye said:


> Yikes, I kind of feel bad now for owning exotics


----------



## jenayb

So much for my ban. Bianca 120s are fabulous.


----------



## Dessye

AEGIS said:


>


 
Sorry for putting that image into your head


----------



## anniethecat

^^What color did you get Jenay?


----------



## Dessye

shoe_luvr said:


> Don't feel bad Dessye, you're just lucky!! I love California, but our python restriction drives me NUTS!! It's illegal to purchse python here, so getting exotics is a pain. Luckily, some SA's are flexible with their policies, otherwise I'd have to fly to Vegas to get them...I'm such a shoe addict I think I would actually do it haha


 
Thanks shoe_luvr!   I do just love my exotic styles though


----------



## jeshika

jenaywins said:


> So much for my ban. Bianca 120s are fabulous.



 i am trying very hard to stay away... how fabulous is fabulous?


----------



## Ayala

Turquoise patent rolandos!


----------



## jenayb

jeshika said:


> i am trying very hard to stay away... how fabulous is fabulous?



Like. Omgfabulous. They feel like house slippers and look damn near identical to the 140 when on.


----------



## jenayb

anniethecat said:


> ^^What color did you get Jenay?



Nude patent.


----------



## Dessye

jenaywins said:


> Nude patent.


 
Congrats!!!


----------



## jenayb

Dessye said:


> Congrats!!!



Thanks baby girl. I got a 37! :weird:


----------



## PetitColibri

jenaywins said:


> Nude patent.



congrats ! can't wait to see pics


----------



## dbeth

Dessye said:


> It's not the only one...



Dessye---clear your PM's !!


----------



## jamidee

Dessye said:


> Chunky?  What?  Your legs are chunky??  Then mine are elephant legs!!!
> 
> *Jamidee*, you know I love you so I will say this in the most loving way possible......



 I knew I kept you ladies around for a reason!! y'all are great for the self esteem! Elephant legs... my a$$. I always admire your poised legs/feet in your avatar. so pshhh.  I think it's my thigh to calf ratio that bothers me :weird: but anyhow the daf just doesn't do it for me. I have big feet too so they look like I'm walking around with hooves.


----------



## jamidee

AEGIS said:


> bish boo bye...your legs are not chunky  lol
> 
> but i am so over the daff...but i was never on it...every time i was thisclose to getting a pair i was over it...can i get these skins in the rolando?!



DID you see the turquoise rolando!? uhh hells to the yes please!


----------



## jamidee

Dessye said:


> At least we know it will be nice and soft   I'm terrible...:giggles:



:lolots:


----------



## heychar

Ayala said:


> Turquoise patent rolandos!



I love this colour!  Would love to get hold of the lady peeps in this colour


----------



## gymangel812

does anyone know what color and/or have pics of lady peep (or any style) in argento specchio?


----------



## jeshika

jenaywins said:


> Like. Omgfabulous. They feel like house slippers and look damn near identical to the 140 when on.



 noooo, i don't have to hear this! hehehee.... mod pix, babe?


----------



## Dessye

gymangel812 said:


> does anyone know what color and/or have pics of lady peep (or any style) in argento specchio?



The new Lady Max that just arrived at Madison is in argento specchio:


----------



## amd_tan

jenaywins said:


> Thanks baby girl. I got a 37! :weird:



Congrats on the Bianca 120!! Does that mean they run a size and a half bigger?!


----------



## chilecorona

Dessye said:


> The new Lady Max that just arrived at Madison is in argento specchio:


 
My GF & I were discussing whether these might have been inspired by the movie "Mad Max." They are just TOO fab and Tina would rock them!


----------



## Dessye

New on CL Ecom for waitlisting:

Turquoise suede Bianca 120
Torero 150 in nude satin
Torero 150 in red satin


----------



## ellelee

Does anyone have the exvota or tried this shoe on?

http://us.christianlouboutin.com/ss12/exvota-calf.html


----------



## jamidee

jenaywins said:


> Nude patent.



Ohhh I was really wanting some. I guess now I'll have to do it...


----------



## jenayb

jamidee said:


> Ohhh I was really wanting some. I guess now I'll have to do it...



Ok so I wore mine out literally from 5pm til 3:30am. Sheeh what a crazy girls night out. Anyhow not once did my feet hurt. I want these shoes in every colour imaginable!!!


----------



## AEGIS

jenaywins said:


> Ok so I wore mine out literally from 5pm til 3:30am. Sheeh what a crazy girls night out. Anyhow not once did my feet hurt. I want these shoes in every colour imaginable!!!



uh oh


----------



## skislope15

jenaywins said:


> Ok so I wore mine out literally from 5pm til 3:30am. Sheeh what a crazy girls night out. Anyhow not once did my feet hurt. I want these shoes in every colour imaginable!!!



So your feet werent sore but how was your head hehe


----------



## 318Platinum

Did anyone get the Roccia Opaco Python Daffodile?? I would lOVE to see a reveal and Mod pics!!


----------



## mommywithstyle

Couldn't find a picture of the nude Bianca 120mm but here's a pic from NM.


----------



## Missrocks

jenaywins said:


> Ok so I wore mine out literally from 5pm til 3:30am. Sheeh what a crazy girls night out. Anyhow not once did my feet hurt. I want these shoes in every colour imaginable!!!



Me too!!


----------



## mommywithstyle

sorry, i meant to say I couldn't find a picture of the nude bianca 120 in this thread so i uploaded a picture that was sent to me from NM


----------



## jenayb

skislope15 said:


> So your feet werent sore but how was your head hehe





Now that's another story. 


I went a full size and a half down. These suckers are super tight. But they stretched to be perfect. Weird.


----------



## Star86doll

Hey ladies!! 
Have anyone ever tried on Piou Piou, how did the size runs??


----------



## Dessye

New on NAP:

Hot pink patent Yolanda 100:

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/178006


----------



## samina

Star86doll said:


> Hey ladies!!
> Have anyone ever tried on Piou Piou, how did the size runs??


I sized up 0.5 hope that helps


----------



## jeshika

jenaywins said:


> Now that's another story.
> 
> 
> I went a full size and a half down. These suckers are super tight. But they stretched to be perfect. Weird.



Babe, how does the sizing compare to the bianca 140?? Just for research purposes!


----------



## jenayb

jeshika said:


> Babe, how does the sizing compare to the bianca 140?? Just for research purposes!



Hehe. I'd say these run a full size large for me personally.


----------



## dbeth

Dessye said:
			
		

> New on NAP:
> 
> Hot pink patent Yolanda 100:
> 
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/178006



Wow-- did not expect the price to be that high. Definitely not getting them now---but they sure are pretty!!


----------



## Dessye

dbeth said:


> Wow-- did not expect the price to be that high. Definitely not getting them now---but they sure are pretty!!



Gosh I didn't even look at the price   Well, can't say I'm surprised... (even though I'm shocked haha)


----------



## laleeza

Not sure if this was posted already. Turquoise suede Bianca 120 at luisaviaroma
http://


----------



## AEGIS

dbeth said:


> Wow-- did not expect the price to be that high. Definitely not getting them now---but they sure are pretty!!





i saw that, rolled my eyes, and clicked the 'see other shoes' tab


----------



## AEGIS

laleeza said:


> Not sure if this was posted already. Turquoise suede Bianca 120 at luisaviaroma
> http://





*paging J'enay*


----------



## jenayb

AEGIS said:


> *paging J'enay*


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

So what's the deal with the basic styles that hopefully won't change, like the nude patent pigalle plato, or lady peep? Were all these subject to price jumps as well?


----------



## Emma4790

whats the price of the bianca 120 in gbp?? anyone know??


----------



## AEGIS

Emma4790 said:


> whats the price of the bianca 120 in gbp?? anyone know??




someone in another thread said europe would not be receiving the bianca 120....they could be wrong though


----------



## Emma4790

AEGIS said:


> someone in another thread said europe would not be receiving the bianca 120....they could be wrong though



I heard that originally too, but Luisaviaroma got them this week, so.... I dunno. I would get them from their site but I wanna try on.....


----------



## mommywithstyle

Does anyone know if the Bianca 120mm came in black kid?  NM in North Carolina told me they were on order but then spoke to NM in Topanga and the SA there said it only came in black patent.


----------



## jenayb

mommywithstyle said:


> Does anyone know if the Bianca 120mm came in black kid?  NM in North Carolina told me they were on order but then spoke to NM in Topanga and the SA there said it only came in black patent.



I have not personally seen nor heard of it in black kid, only black patent; however, SAs can tend to be misinformed at times... I'd email the boutiques.


----------



## sophinette007

Emma4790 said:


> whats the price of the bianca 120 in gbp?? anyone know??


 
I guess they will be retailed like Bianca 140, so 495£ (or 545 with VTA in Europe)


----------



## sophinette007

AEGIS said:


> someone in another thread said europe would not be receiving the bianca 120....they could be wrong though






Emma4790 said:


> I heard that originally too, but Luisaviaroma got them this week, so.... I dunno. I would get them from their site but I wanna try on.....


 

I was the person who gave that information. My SA told me that CL stores will not receiving them, except the Bianca 120 in Menthe Fairytale( at JJR).


----------



## mommywithstyle

jenaywins said:


> I have not personally seen nor heard of it in black kid, only black patent; however, SAs can tend to be misinformed at times... I'd email the boutiques.



Thanks!


----------



## Emma4790

sophinette007 said:


> I was the person who gave that information. My SA told me that CL stores will not receiving them, except the Bianca 120 in Menthe Fairytale( at JJR).


Maybe they ment they wouldnt be getting them in classic colours like nude/black patent; maybe just this seasons colours and skins.... i dunno  I like the turquoise on luisa but I dunno how much I'd wear them....

And I'm confused about sizing.... do I go down another half size from my normal bianca size??


----------



## Dessye

LamborghiniGirl said:


> So what's the deal with the basic styles that hopefully won't change, like the nude patent pigalle plato, or lady peep? Were all these subject to price jumps as well?



Yes, they went up.  The Pigalle Plato, I believe I paid $845 for them.  The Lady Peep has increased to $945 but $895.  They both went up another $50...


----------



## sammix3

HOT PINK suede Ron Rons on e-comm!

http://us.christianlouboutin.com/shoes-1/ron-ron-100mm-25452.html


----------



## jamidee

jenaywins said:


> Hehe. I'd say these run a full size large for me personally.


 so large means you size down? I wear a 40 in patent 140mm bianca so... I'd need a 39?


----------



## jenayb

jamidee said:


> so large means you size down? I wear a 40 in patent 140mm bianca so... I'd need a 39?



Yeah. If something runs small, you'd size up.  

I like my shoes very tight. I do not recommend that everyone size the way I do. If you don't like tight shoes, go down a half size instead of a full size. I just hate to have any sort of heel slippage. It makes my feet hurt at the end of the day because I'm constantly curling my toes to hold my shoes on my feet if that makes sense.


----------



## jamidee

jenaywins said:


> Yeah. If something runs small, you'd size up.
> 
> I like my shoes very tight. I do not recommend that everyone size the way I do. If you don't like tight shoes, go down a half size.


Gotcha! Thanks! I always get that confused.


----------



## jenayb

jamidee said:


> Gotcha! Thanks! I always get that confused.



It's ok. I do, too. :giggles:


----------



## jamidee

http://www.ebay.com/itm/SEXY-NIB-CH...56039?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item3a6f82f307
I had suspected I'd like these better than the anthra...and now that I've seen these pics I most certainly do. The lines are so much prettier than those dots on the anthra. Bummer that I bought the anthra.


----------



## AEGIS

jamidee said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/SEXY-NIB-CH...56039?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item3a6f82f307
> I had suspected I'd like these better than the anthra...and now that I've seen these pics I most certainly do. The lines are so much prettier than those dots on the anthra. Bummer that I bought the anthra.




u know i saw those and thought of you and your dislike of the dots--but the dots and lines are the same to me tbh.

i don't think i'll get these either bc i have the anthra.

gold maggies must come home with me though

i would like for him to make some really bright maggies in a pink


----------



## skislope15

They are so pretty, are these available anywhere?


----------



## AEGIS

skislope15 said:


> They are so pretty, are these available anywhere?





i know Nordies is getting them in


----------



## jenayb

skislope15 said:


> They are so pretty, are these available anywhere?



http://us.christianlouboutin.com/shoes-1/maggie-calf.html

Email eComm. Ask them to try to locate your size. I believe that Saks also has these.


----------



## skislope15

jenaywins said:


> http://us.christianlouboutin.com/shoes-1/maggie-calf.html
> 
> Email eComm. Ask them to try to locate your size. I believe that Saks also has these.



Saks eh lol just what i wanted to hear lol


----------



## jenayb

skislope15 said:


> Saks eh lol just what i wanted to hear lol



Mm hmm. Saks.


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

skislope15 said:


> They are so pretty, are these available anywhere?


 
Nordstrom has them and so does Foot Candy WC


----------



## jamidee

AEGIS said:
			
		

> u know i saw those and thought of you and your dislike of the dots--but the dots and lines are the same to me tbh.
> 
> i don't think i'll get these either bc i have the anthra.
> 
> gold maggies must come home with me though
> 
> i would like for him to make some really bright maggies in a pink



The colors are a bit different... But I'm dying for a red!!! Or he could just bring back the calypso... I love that shoe like no other.


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

jamidee said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/SEXY-NIB-CH...56039?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item3a6f82f307
> I had suspected I'd like these better than the anthra...and now that I've seen these pics I most certainly do. The lines are so much prettier than those dots on the anthra. Bummer that I bought the anthra.




really? i am the opposite, kicking myself i missed the anthra. i 100% prefer the dots. if only we were the same size and could swap!  not that i got the ones you linked to, but i was tempted since i missed the anthra.


----------



## sophinette007

Photo of the Nude Banane 140





More pics in my thread with Lady Peep and AD next to the Banane
http://forum.purseblog.com/christia...veal-without-teasing-726982.html#post20842639


----------



## Cityfashionista

jamidee said:


> ITA. I think he is on a bit of a high horse... Basic pumps are not worth 945. Let's go back to the world of 500s pleasers!



ITA!  Well I'm off of shoes for a minute.


----------



## jamidee

Cityfashionista said:


> ITA!  Well I'm off of shoes for a minute.



You've got me dreaming of birkins... and I can't even afford a chanel!!!


----------



## Cityfashionista

jamidee said:


> You've got me dreaming of birkins... and I can't even avoid a chanel!!!



 After the Weekend of Birkin buying I just did I can't afford another Chanel either.

:banned: for real!


----------



## jamidee

Cityfashionista said:


> After the Weekend of Birkin buying I just did I can't afford another Chanel either.
> 
> :banned: for real!


avoid? hahah what was I thinking when I typed it. But, yea.. you knew what I meant.. I can't AFFORD a chanel. 

what color birkins did you get? I can't believe you got two!!  Didn't even wait for the itch after the first one.. just went all iN!


----------



## Cityfashionista

jamidee said:


> avoid? hahah what was I thinking when I typed it. But, yea.. you knew what I meant.. I can't AFFORD a chanel.
> 
> what color birkins did you get? I can't believe you got two!!  Didn't even wait for the itch after the first one.. just went all iN!



 That's how I do. I figured just do the damage up front so I can still try to make the Private sale in Paris.  I got a rouge HAC 32cm with GHW & a Black 35 w/ PHW.

I was gonna get a Birkin & a Kelly this year but I decided the Kelly can wait. I like Birkins more.


----------



## Dessye

skislope15 said:


> Saks eh lol just what i wanted to hear lol


 
Madison boutique had them when I was there as well.  And Coco Pari I believe.


----------



## Missrocks

New on Saks.com






Also in black and nude. Loving this python colorway! Has anyone tried the NS100's? Please tell me they are still high enough to be sexy cause this python is calling too me


----------



## jenayb

Missrocks said:


> New on Saks.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also in black and nude. Loving this python colorway! Has anyone tried the NS100's? Please tell me they are still high enough to be sexy cause this python is calling too me


 
These are gorgeous! Thank you for posting.


----------



## gymangel812

sammix3 said:


> HOT PINK suede Ron Rons on e-comm!
> 
> http://us.christianlouboutin.com/shoes-1/ron-ron-100mm-25452.html


those are gorgeous! can't wait till the daffys come out!

does anyone know any "tricks" to contacting the grenelle boutique? lol i have been trying for over a week and they have a pair that's not available in the US and they *had* my size. i've tried emailing several times (including one saying i am ready to purchase) and calling with no luck (and calling is super expensive!).


----------



## KaGordy

Missrocks said:


> New on Saks.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also in black and nude. Loving this python colorway! Has anyone tried the NS100's? Please tell me they are still high enough to be sexy cause this python is calling too me



I ordered these last week in the nude. I will have them tomorrow, I will let you know how they work out. I think I am going fall in love over them!


----------



## KaGordy

What does everyone think of these??? I dont know how I feel about them yet.


----------



## Missrocks

KaGordy said:


> I ordered these last week in the nude. I will have them tomorrow, I will let you know how they work out. I think I am going fall in love over them!



Thanks! Please be sure to let me know. Especially about sizing since I have to have them sent to my parents house since I live in cali stupid python laws...boo.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

KaGordy said:


> What does everyone think of these??? I dont know how I feel about them yet.



Me like!


----------



## myu3160

Missrocks said:


> Thanks! Please be sure to let me know. Especially about sizing since I have to have them sent to my parents house since I live in cali stupid python laws...boo.



I feel the same about the cali laws


----------



## Missrocks

jenaywins said:


> These are gorgeous! Thank you for posting.



U r welcome. For some reason I am really loving a lot of these new styles, unlike last year when nothing appealed to me. I am sooo glad there is a better selection of wearable heel heights this season!


----------



## Missrocks

myu3160 said:


> I feel the same about the cali laws



Yeah I am scared after reading a post of someone's horror story of their shoes being seized by customs (although I think that was Canada...?)


----------



## jenayb

Missrocks said:


> Yeah I am scared after reading a post of someone's horror story of their shoes being seized by customs (although I think that was Canada...?)



Yeah. That was me.


----------



## AEGIS

KaGordy said:


> What does everyone think of these??? I dont know how I feel about them yet.





no ma'am


----------



## AEGIS

i think in 2012 my collection will grow to include simples and ns in nice exotics.


----------



## 318Platinum

AEGIS said:


> no ma'am



I concur.


----------



## jenayb

AEGIS said:


> i think in 2012 my collection will grow to include simples and ns in nice exotics.



The black patent NS was my very first CL and I still have it. It's been to hell and needs some TLC, but dangit that style is a trooper.


----------



## Dessye

KaGordy said:


> What does everyone think of these??? I dont know how I feel about them yet.



Unfortunately, I'm not a fan.


----------



## Nolia

KaGordy said:


> What does everyone think of these??? I dont know how I feel about them yet.



I'd have to see them on an actual foot before saying I like them.  But from the stock pics, no.


----------



## cts900

KaGordy said:


> What does everyone think of these??? I dont know how I feel about them yet.



Not my taste...


----------



## AEGIS

metal nodu flats are freaking beautiful!!!


----------



## angelcove

^Where?  Is there a pic?  Thanks


----------



## Dessye

Mytheresa.com got the hot pink suede Banane:

http://www.mytheresa.com/uk_en/banane-140-suede-peep-toe-pumps.html

They are selling fast ---- !  Sizes 38, 38.5, 39, 40 and 41.5 left!


----------



## AEGIS

angelcove said:


> ^Where?  Is there a pic?  Thanks










this is the bow...







aaaamaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaazhiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiinnnnng


----------



## Dessye

^^^Wow, that is amazing detail on the bow!!!


----------



## AEGIS

Dessye said:


> ^^^Wow, that is amazing detail on the bow!!!





i know right?! it reminds me of the Archidisco bow which is sooo stunning. this is a bit more of an oomph.  

this is a style i would pay full price for...but the thing is...i am harsh on my flats, i want to wear them everywhere.  would it make sense to buy flats made out of this delicate snakeskin?  can it take frequent wear?


----------



## dbeth

KaGordy said:


> What does everyone think of these??? I dont know how I feel about them yet.




Not for me.


----------



## dbeth

AEGIS said:


> this is the bow...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aaaamaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaazhiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiinnnnng



I can stare at this all day long.


----------



## Dessye

AEGIS said:


> i know right?! it reminds me of the Archidisco bow which is sooo stunning. this is a bit more of an oomph.
> 
> this is a style i would pay full price for...but the thing is...i am harsh on my flats, i want to wear them everywhere.  would it make sense to buy flats made out of this delicate snakeskin?  can it take frequent wear?



I don't know how well they will hold up to very frequent wear.  I think the metallic snakeskin would be a bit delicate.  I think you'd have to be careful in these.


----------



## AEGIS

Dessye said:


> I don't know how well they will hold up to very frequent wear.  I think the metallic snakeskin would be a bit delicate.  I think you'd have to be careful in these.



i stink at being careful


----------



## chilecorona

KaGordy said:


> What does everyone think of these??? I dont know how I feel about them yet.


They don't speak to me.  I think they'd be stunning on someone with a slender foot though.


----------



## angelcove

AEGIS said:


> this is the bow...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aaaamaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaazhiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiinnnnng



U r so right!!!  Truly gorgeous!!:
I also luv metal nodo in 150mm sling back.  Sorry don't know the name, but the price is stopping me.


----------



## angelcove

Dessye said:


> Mytheresa.com got the hot pink suede Banane:
> 
> http://www.mytheresa.com/uk_en/banane-140-suede-peep-toe-pumps.html
> 
> They are selling fast ---- !  Sizes 38, 38.5, 39, 40 and 41.5 left!



Also avail on NM.com.  Avail in black, hot pink, & navy blue suede.


----------



## gymangel812

ugh finally got a hold of grenelle and of course the pair i want sold before i could get them...

does anyone know any boutiques that have the lady peep in argento specchio? none in the US are carrying them


----------



## jenayb

AEGIS said:


> this is the bow...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aaaamaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaazhiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiinnnnng


 
These are beautiful and would look sick on your skin tone!! 

I wonder if these will be extremely heavy like the Metal Nodo. I tried it at NM the other day and it was super heavy & difficult to lug around!!


----------



## LizzielovesCL

AEGIS said:


> metal nodu flats are freaking beautiful!!!



 I am in love with them!!!


----------



## Cityfashionista

KaGordy said:


> What does everyone think of these??? I dont know how I feel about them yet.


----------



## AEGIS

jenaywins said:


> These are beautiful and would look sick on your skin tone!!
> 
> I wonder if these will be extremely heavy like the Metal Nodo. I tried it at NM the other day and it was super heavy & difficult to lug around!!



i really want it...but i am not gentle on flats.  but i want to look down every day at my toes and see that bow.

maybe the pigalle with the bow?


----------



## 318Platinum

AEGIS said:


> i really want it...but i am not gentle on flats.  but i want to look down every day at my toes and see that bow.
> 
> maybe the pigalle with the bow?



Honestly, I feel if you're gonna get this style, you might as well get the Pigalle with the bow. I don't know, I'm biased, as I despise flats, but I vote Pigalle with bow. What's the price on the flat? it really all boils down to what you really and truly want in the end.


----------



## Cityfashionista

AEGIS said:


> i really want it...but i am not gentle on flats.  but i want to look down every day at my toes and see that bow.
> 
> maybe the pigalle with the bow?





318Platinum said:


> Honestly, I feel if you're gonna get this style, you might as well get the Pigalle with the bow. I don't know, I'm biased, as I despise flats, but I vote Pigalle with bow. What's the price on the flat? it really all boils down to what you really and truly want in the end.



Are the Pigalle a 100mm? I kind of like the Pigalle now.


----------



## AEGIS

318Platinum said:


> Honestly, I feel if you're gonna get this style, you might as well get the Pigalle with the bow. I don't know, I'm biased, as I despise flats, but I vote Pigalle with bow. What's the price on the flat? it really all boils down to what you really and truly want in the end.




but the piggie scare me


----------



## jenayb

AEGIS said:


> i really want it...but i am not gentle on flats. but i want to look down every day at my toes and see that bow.
> 
> maybe the pigalle with the bow?


 
You mean the Lucifer Bow? 

And honey I think if you got those flats, you'd instinctively take great care of them. Just saying.  



AEGIS said:


> but the piggie scare me


 
The 120 does take quite a bit of practice, but honestly the 100mm Pigalle is like a damn house slipper.


----------



## Dessye

AEGIS said:


> i stink at being careful


 
Why don't you buy them but reserve them for special occasions?  By this I mean evenings out where you know you will be doing a lot of walking.  Putting Vibrams on would help protect them as well.  Buy another Pigalle flat as a workhorse


----------



## AEGIS

jenaywins said:


> You mean the Lucifer Bow?
> 
> And honey I think if you got those flats, you'd instinctively take great care of them. Just saying.
> 
> 
> 
> The 120 does take quite a bit of practice, but honestly the 100mm Pigalle is like a damn house slipper.



no i meant this style in the heel version. but you've given me some thought for the 100mm version.  is Europe getting it?



Dessye said:


> Why don't you buy them but reserve them for special occasions?  By this I mean evenings out where you know you will be doing a lot of walking.  Putting Vibrams on would help protect them as well.  Buy another Pigalle flat as a workhorse



you don't think it's weird to have special occasion flats?

that bow is mesmerizing.  the pumice lucifer bow is one of my UHG...idk if this could replace it.


----------



## jenayb

AEGIS said:


> no i meant this style in the heel version. but you've given me some thought for the 100mm version. is Europe getting it?


 
Ah, sorry. I am not sure if Europe is getting it but I can certainly check for you if you'd like.


----------



## Dessye

AEGIS said:


> no i meant this style in the heel version. but you've given me some thought for the 100mm version. is Europe getting it?
> 
> 
> 
> you don't think it's weird to have special occasion flats?
> 
> that bow is mesmerizing. the pumice lucifer bow is one of my UHG...idk if this could replace it.


 
Does it have to replace your pumice lucifer bow?   Well by special occasion, I don't mean wedding but like an evening out with the girls where you might walk around a bit.  It could really jazz up any outfit!   In other words, not everyday all day wear.


----------



## jenayb

Dessye said:


> Does it have to replace your pumice lucifer bow?  Well by special occasion, I don't mean wedding but like an evening out with the girls where you might walk around a bit. It could really jazz up any outfit!  In other words, not everyday all day wear.


 
In other words, *AEGIS*, *Dessye* is trying to give you the reasons you need to do the darn thing.


----------



## laleeza

jenaywins said:


> Ah, sorry. I am not sure if Europe is getting it but I can certainly check for you if you'd like.



Please let us know jenay!! They told me no 100m


----------



## dbeth

Dessye--just wanted to say THANK YOU for all the help with the Lady Peep Spikes---including my questions in regards to purchasing from Luisaviaroma.com!


----------



## AEGIS

jenaywins said:


> Ah, sorry. I am not sure if Europe is getting it but I can certainly check for you if you'd like.





yes please!!


----------



## Dessye

jenaywins said:


> In other words, *AEGIS*, *Dessye* is trying to give you the reasons you need to do the darn thing.


----------



## Dessye

dbeth said:


> Dessye--just wanted to say THANK YOU for all the help with the Lady Peep Spikes---including my questions in regards to purchasing from Luisaviaroma.com!


 
No problem!  I'm always glad to help if I can


----------



## jamidee

AEGIS said:


> but the piggie scare me


Don't be scared of the piggies!  I want the pigalle with the bow in the metal nodo skin..


----------



## heychar

Hi ladies, I saw the navy blue suede Banane on luisviaroma.com will they come in the LP too or maybe the Bianca? I have the old declics in this colour and man while I adore the colour I knew nothing about sizing with that purchase and they pinch my feet like craaaazy just can't make them work no matter how much stretching I give them! I need some blue in my life that i can actually wear!


----------



## jamidee

just saw the turquoise bianca 120... and oh my... 

Anyone who is a sale season veteran...  *calling Jenay*... have a good guess whether the 120mm bianca will make the sale? I really want the turquoise suede or perhaps another color suede, but would like to wait and get sale prices of course.


----------



## AEGIS

jenaywins said:


> In other words, *AEGIS*, *Dessye* is trying to give you the reasons you need to do the darn thing.





Dessye said:


>







but i dont think i should get 2 shoes with the same python skin. of course i like the maggie.....


----------



## jenayb

jamidee said:


> just saw the turquoise bianca 120... and oh my...
> 
> Anyone who is a sale season veteran...  *calling Jenay*... have a good guess whether the 120mm bianca will make the sale? I really want the turquoise suede or perhaps another color suede, but would like to wait and get sale prices of course.



Present! 

I don't know about the turquoise suede making sale; it depends on how many stores/boutiques carried that particular style.  

I think also it depends on whether the Bianca 120 is instantly considered a classic, in which case it may not go on sale right away. I know that the nude/black patent 120s are selling out like crazy! I was lucky to grab my poor size 37!! 

My recommendation is that if you truly love the style, grab it at retail. Seriously I could wear the Bianca 120 for 24 hours and feel amazing. It's truly the most comfortable style I've ever worn. It blows the NS and AD away.


----------



## AEGIS

jenaywins said:


> Present!
> 
> I don't know about the turquoise suede making sale; it depends on how many stores/boutiques carried that particular style.
> 
> I think also it depends on whether the Bianca 120 is instantly considered a classic, in which case it may not go on sale right away. I know that the nude/black patent 120s are selling out like crazy! I was lucky to grab my poor size 37!!
> 
> My recommendation is that if you truly love the style, grab it at retail. Seriously I could wear the Bianca 120 for 24 hours and feel amazing. It's truly the most comfortable style I've ever worn. *It blows the NS and AD away. *




/blanche deveroux/  get outta here!  /blanche deveroux


ignore this if you don't watch GoldenGirls lol


----------



## jenayb

AEGIS said:


> /blanche deveroux/get outta here/blanch deveroux



Bible.


----------



## NANI1972

Just saw some new styles on PJ.com

Carnival Piou Piou 85 http://www.pamjenkins.co.uk/productdetails-Piou-Piou-85/6255.html

Pollock Une Plume Sling http://www.pamjenkins.co.uk/productdetails-Une-Plume-Sling-140/6233.html


----------



## NANI1972

jenaywins said:


> Present!
> 
> I don't know about the turquoise suede making sale; it depends on how many stores/boutiques carried that particular style.
> 
> I think also it depends on whether the Bianca 120 is instantly considered a classic, in which case it may not go on sale right away. I know that the nude/black patent 120s are selling out like crazy! I was lucky to grab my poor size 37!!
> 
> My recommendation is that if you truly love the style, grab it at retail. Seriously I could wear the Bianca 120 for 24 hours and feel amazing. It's truly the most comfortable style I've ever worn. It blows the NS and AD away.


 I really want the Bianca 120, but the 140s were torturous for me. It appears that the platform is a little higher on the 120, yes? Jenay any mod shots babe?


----------



## sammix3

jenaywins said:


> Present!
> 
> I don't know about the turquoise suede making sale; it depends on how many stores/boutiques carried that particular style.
> 
> I think also it depends on whether the Bianca 120 is instantly considered a classic, in which case it may not go on sale right away. I know that the nude/black patent 120s are selling out like crazy! I was lucky to grab my poor size 37!!
> 
> My recommendation is that if you truly love the style, grab it at retail. Seriously I could wear the Bianca 120 for 24 hours and feel amazing. It's truly the most comfortable style I've ever worn. It blows the NS and AD away.



You are such an enabler... must be good!!  At least until next month


----------



## jenayb

NANI1972 said:


> I really want the Bianca 120, but the 140s were torturous for me. It appears that the platform is a little higher on the 120, yes? Jenay any mod shots babe?


 
You are in luck, girlie.. I am actually wearing mine today. I'll post some pics in a bit once I'm all caught up here at the office.


----------



## NANI1972

jenaywins said:


> You are in luck, girlie.. I am actually wearing mine today. I'll post some pics in a bit once I'm all caught up here at the office.


 Sweeeet!


----------



## lolitablue

NANI1972 said:


> Sweeeet!


 
Yeyyy!! I agree!! It is a style that I am actually considering!!!!


----------



## Koca

hey girls I'm so excited about the new styles 
and wanted to know what colors are the daffodiles coming in?????


----------



## DemoiselleD

Daffodile python black matte available at the Geneva store..arrived today!

CL Zurich will be getting the Daffodile Fairytale menthe in limited sizes if anyone is interested..


----------



## DemoiselleD

Koca said:


> hey girls I'm so excited about the new styles
> and wanted to know what colors are the daffodiles coming in?????



You can search this thread under daffodile..they were posted a while back..


----------



## sammix3

jenaywins said:


> You are in luck, girlie.. I am actually wearing mine today. I'll post some pics in a bit once I'm all caught up here at the office.



Yay let's see!!


----------



## Dessye

DemoiselleD said:


> *Daffodile python black matte* available at the Geneva store..arrived today!
> 
> CL Zurich will be getting the Daffodile Fairytale menthe in limited sizes if anyone is interested..


----------



## DemoiselleD

Dessye said:


>



I passed on it...felt it made my feet look ashy  crystal python was way better for my skin tone..fingers crossed for the fairytale menthe..


----------



## AEGIS

jamidee said:


> just saw the turquoise bianca 120... and oh my...
> 
> Anyone who is a sale season veteran...  *calling Jenay*... have a good guess whether the 120mm bianca will make the sale? I really want the turquoise suede or perhaps another color suede, but would like to wait and get sale prices of course.





i feel like turquoise would make the sale somewhere...black/and nude you'd be SOL. if you're interested in those 2 classic colors, i would buy them now


----------



## Nadin22

jenaywins said:


> Present!
> 
> I don't know about the turquoise suede making sale; it depends on how many stores/boutiques carried that particular style.
> 
> I think also it depends on whether the Bianca 120 is instantly considered a classic, in which case it may not go on sale right away. I know that the nude/black patent 120s are selling out like crazy! I was lucky to grab my poor size 37!!
> 
> My recommendation is that if you truly love the style, grab it at retail. Seriously I could wear the Bianca 120 for 24 hours and feel amazing. It's truly the most comfortable style I've ever worn. It blows the NS and AD away.



Now I want these too...  Do they run like the Bianca 140?


----------



## jenayb

Nadin22 said:


> Now I want these too...  Do they run like the Bianca 140?


 
Girl, don't even ask me. I went down a full size and a half and they're perfect after stretching. I'd size down... A full size.


----------



## Nadin22

jenaywins said:


> Girl, don't even ask me. I went down a full size and a half and they're perfect after stretching. I'd size down... A full size.



Thanks Jenay!


----------



## jenayb

Nadin22 said:


> Thanks Jenay!


----------



## jamidee

what's the price of the metal nodo (the piggie version)


----------



## 318Platinum

jamidee said:


> what's the price of the metal nodo (the piggie version)



$2,000


----------



## KaGordy

Does anyone know the price on these?? Seen them anywhere? I saw them on Bergdorf blog, so I will call them but I was just wondering if anyone had any info.

(Sorry if the picture is huge!)


----------



## AEGIS

DemoiselleD said:


> I passed on it...felt it made my feet look ashy  crystal python was way better for my skin tone..fingers crossed for the fairytale menthe..





uhm..what is that in your avi?!


----------



## Dessye

AEGIS said:


> uhm..what is that in your avi?!



OMG, yes!!!  WOW...


----------



## jeshika

jenaywins said:


> Present!
> 
> I don't know about the turquoise suede making sale; it depends on how many stores/boutiques carried that particular style.
> 
> I think also it depends on whether the Bianca 120 is instantly considered a classic, in which case it may not go on sale right away.* I know that the nude/black patent 120s are selling out like crazy! *I was lucky to grab my poor size 37!!
> 
> My recommendation is that if you truly love the style, grab it at retail. Seriously I could wear the Bianca 120 for 24 hours and feel amazing. It's truly the most comfortable style I've ever worn. It blows the NS and AD away.



i agree! i can't find any in my size either. looking everywhere for a 35


----------



## jamidee

318Platinum said:


> $2,000


ridic.I'm dying for them...


----------



## jamidee

DemoiselleD said:


> I passed on it...felt it made my feet look ashy  crystal python was way better for my skin tone..fingers crossed for the fairytale menthe..


umm.. hello beautiful new AVATAR!!!


----------



## myu3160

Anyone see the new arrivals at madison? Nothing but croc!! YUM!


----------



## jamidee

Has anyone seen the actual pics of Fairytale Menthe and Mandarin (not the stock photos). They are horrible. Mandarin looks like someone threw up on the shoes and the Menthe looks like the shoe caught a horrible infectious disease. Nothing like any of the pictures previously listed here. So disappointing.


----------



## Dessye

jamidee said:


> Has anyone seen the actual pics of Fairytale Menthe and Mandarin (not the stock photos). They are horrible. Mandarin looks like someone threw up on the shoes and the Menthe looks like the shoe caught a horrible infectious disease. Nothing like any of the pictures previously listed here. So disappointing.



  did you see them IRL or just pics?


----------



## jamidee

Dessye said:


> did you see them IRL or just pics?


My SA sent me pics she took. It vaguely resembles the stock photos, but just vaguely.


----------



## Dessye

jamidee said:


> My SA sent me pics she took. It vaguely resembles the stock photos, but just vaguely.



Hopefully it was the quality of the pics?


----------



## jamidee

Dessye said:


> Hopefully it was the quality of the pics?


We can hope, but it looked like the dye job was bad. Kind of like on the watersnake Altadamas. Instead of the color fading from one color to another just the underneath of the scale was the second color. The effect is not pretty.


----------



## PetitColibri

jamidee said:


> We can hope, but it looked like the dye job was bad. Kind of like on the watersnake Altadamas. Instead of the color fading from one color to another just the underneath of the scale was the second color. The effect is not pretty.



I hope they look better IRL !
I really loved the stock pic and I'm wait listed for a pair...


----------



## 318Platinum

jamidee said:


> ridic.I'm dying for them...



LOL, I know, right? The weird thing is, I am too, now that I have my first Piggies!!! They would be super HOTT on me, but the price kills that reality for me!! Are you going to get them??


----------



## 318Platinum

myu3160 said:


> Anyone see the new arrivals at madison? Nothing but croc!! YUM!




OMG!!! Are you kidding me!!!? I AM DYING FOR THE MANDARIAN RED CROC DAFF!!!!!!!!


----------



## DemoiselleD

AEGIS said:


> uhm..what is that in your avi?!





Dessye said:


> OMG, yes!!!  WOW...





jamidee said:


> umm.. hello beautiful new AVATAR!!!



 its a daf i had strassed in black diamond..


----------



## AEGIS

jamidee said:


> My SA sent me pics she took. It vaguely resembles the stock photos, but just vaguely.





can u post them?


----------



## AEGIS

demoiselled said:


> :d its a daf i had strassed in black diamond..






freaking stunning!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DemoiselleD

jamidee said:


> We can hope, but it looked like the dye job was bad. Kind of like on the watersnake Altadamas. Instead of the color fading from one color to another just the underneath of the scale was the second color. The effect is not pretty.



oh my..i hope they are better IRL..wait listed for a pair


----------



## DemoiselleD

AEGIS said:


> freaking stunning!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Thaaaanks! yes they are


----------



## BambiEyes

Hi noobie Loubie here! Does anyone know the price for the flat metal nodos? Think they mite be my first purchase...? TIA


----------



## BambiEyes

Hopefully not the last either...&#58373;


----------



## sophinette007

DemoiselleD said:


> its a daf i had strassed in black diamond..



Just WOW!!!!!!!


----------



## NANI1972

DemoiselleD said:


> its a daf i had strassed in black diamond..


----------



## shorty_

DemoiselleD said:
			
		

> its a daf i had strassed in black diamond..



Omgg!!!! I loveee them!!! Did u get tgem strassed in ch?


----------



## indi3r4

DemoiselleD said:


> its a daf i had strassed in black diamond..



AHMAZING!!


----------



## slimcouture

DemoiselleD I LOVE your shoes!!!!!! WOW!!!!


----------



## dbeth

DemoiselleD said:


> its a daf i had strassed in black diamond..




  STUNNING!!!


----------



## jamidee

318Platinum said:


> LOL, I know, right? The weird thing is, I am too, now that I have my first Piggies!!! They would be super HOTT on me, but the price kills that reality for me!! Are you going to get them??


 if I win the lottery.... Otherwise...dont' think that's happening. But, if I land this new-ish job... I'm thinking I should award myself. 2k isnt' in the budget though... It's so sad because they are my FAVORITE EvERRRRR.


----------



## shoe_luvr

jamidee said:


> if I win the lottery.... Otherwise...dont' think that's happening. But, if I land this new-ish job... I'm thinking I should award myself. 2k isnt' in the budget though... It's so sad because they are my FAVORITE EvERRRRR.


 
Good luck Jamidee!! I hope you get the job...and YES you deserve a reward if you get it! I always reward myself whenever I get promoted, etc...I also give myself Loubies for Xmas and my bday haha ....basically any excuse to buy Loubies


----------



## AEGIS

jamidee said:


> if I win the lottery.... Otherwise...dont' think that's happening. But, if I land this new-ish job... I'm thinking I should award myself. 2k isnt' in the budget though... It's so sad because they are my FAVORITE EvERRRRR.




they're super duper expensive.


----------



## Emma4790

which colour do you prefer in the banane?? I'm thinking for casual outfits....

The navy thats on luisaviaroma 

or this orange....

http://staticbrowns.staging-host.net/ProductImages/338x410/013852610013_1.jpg

sorry I cant get the picture to show up....


----------



## Emma4790

DemoiselleD said:


> its a daf i had strassed in black diamond..



simply breathtaking..... they are like looking into the galaxy!


----------



## jamidee

Emma4790 said:
			
		

> which colour do you prefer in the banane?? I'm thinking for casual outfits....
> 
> The navy thats on luisaviaroma
> 
> or this orange....
> 
> http://staticbrowns.staging-host.net/ProductImages/338x410/013852610013_1.jpg
> 
> sorry I cant get the picture to show up....



Orange!!!!!!! I am loving orange shoes this season.


----------



## shoe_luvr

Emma4790 said:


> which colour do you prefer in the banane?? I'm thinking for casual outfits....
> 
> The navy thats on luisaviaroma
> 
> or this orange....
> 
> http://staticbrowns.staging-host.net/ProductImages/338x410/013852610013_1.jpg
> 
> sorry I cant get the picture to show up....


 
Orange!!!!


----------



## jamidee

I got the job!!!! The prospective employer
Called me and said I passed with a++! Now, I deserve cls.. What to purchase?


----------



## sammix3

DemoiselleD said:


> its a daf i had strassed in black diamond..



Wow... I need some CLs to do a strass project with!


----------



## AEGIS

jamidee said:


> I got the job!!!! The prospective employer
> Called me and said I passed with a++! Now, I deserve cls.. What to purchase?





lol work shoes


----------



## Emma4790

shoe_luvr said:


> Orange!!!!



Thanks! I kind of adore it too......


----------



## Emma4790

jamidee said:


> Orange!!!!!!! I am loving orange shoes this season.



Thanks hun!  How amazing will the orange look with a tan!? Seriously! I'm only looking at them cause I'm thinking of backing off the mandarin python after what you said earlier about the vomit thing 

Congrats on your new job! I'm dying to see what you get!


----------



## jamidee

AEGIS said:
			
		

> lol work shoes



Blah. So practical.


----------



## jamidee

Emma4790 said:
			
		

> Thanks hun!  How amazing will the orange look with a tan!? Seriously! I'm only looking at them cause I'm thinking of backing off the mandarin python after what you said earlier about the vomit thing
> 
> Congrats on your new job! I'm dying to see what you get!



 I think those are much prettier than the mandarin. I'll post pics later so you can decide for sure.


----------



## jamidee

Think those metal nodo pigalle might possibly make the sale?!


----------



## chilecorona

DemoiselleD said:


> its a daf i had strassed in black diamond..


 Those ... are heartbreakingly stunning!!!


----------



## gymangel812

jamidee said:


> Think those metal nodo pigalle might possibly make the sale?!


my guess is yes because 1. price point 2. exotic. but the lucifer bow didn't make sale that i remember but the lady clou did.


----------



## jamidee

gymangel812 said:
			
		

> my guess is yes because 1. price point 2. exotic. but the lucifer bow didn't make sale that i remember but the lady clou did.



I'll just die if they do. They are my one must have


----------



## AEGIS

jamidee said:


> I'll just die if they do. They are my one must have



you'd have to get them quick!


----------



## jamidee

AEGIS said:


> you'd have to get them quick!



Well, my TPF angels could possibly help me.  I haven't heard of anyone being obsessed with the Pigalle version as much as the sling... so here's hoping no one else wants a 39.


----------



## Louboufan

jamidee said:


> I got the job!!!! The prospective employer
> Called me and said I passed with a++! Now, I deserve cls.. What to purchase?


Congrats!


----------



## AEGIS

jamidee said:


> Blah. So practical.




in an exotic skin?


----------



## samina

jamidee said:


> I got the job!!!! The prospective employer
> Called me and said I passed with a++! Now, I deserve cls.. What to purchase?



Jamidee- congrats on the new job !! Did u wear CLs to the interview??
I would get some classics for work like black or nude simples and a black Pigalle!


----------



## jamidee

AEGIS said:


> in an exotic skin?



that's more like it


----------



## sammix3

jamidee said:


> I got the job!!!! The prospective employer
> Called me and said I passed with a++! Now, I deserve cls.. What to purchase?



Congrats babe!!!  Now you need to get some new CLs for us to all drool over!


----------



## heychar

jamidee said:


> I got the job!!!! The prospective employer
> Called me and said I passed with a++! Now, I deserve cls.. What to purchase?



Congrats on your job!  Now you need a #POW I got promoted pair... Something special


----------



## angelcove

Emma4790 said:


> which colour do you prefer in the banane?? I'm thinking for casual outfits....
> 
> The navy thats on luisaviaroma
> 
> or this orange....
> 
> http://staticbrowns.staging-host.net/ProductImages/338x410/013852610013_1.jpg
> 
> sorry I cant get the picture to show up....


 
ORANGE!!!!!!! absolutely love the color!!
where is the orange available??


----------



## Emma4790

angelcove said:


> ORANGE!!!!!!! absolutely love the color!!
> where is the orange available??



You can get it on Luisaviaroma on pre-order -  arrives by feb 19th. And either matches or browns... I dont remember which, but they only have limited sizes left anyway. 
I'm liking the idea of Luisa cause I wouldnt have to pay for it for another month... I've waaaay overspent this month already lol  
Its £495 on Luisa....


----------



## thenycitygurl

These are pretty pricey $1895 they just got the multi color in too!



KaGordy said:


> Does anyone know the price on these?? Seen them anywhere? I saw them on Bergdorf blog, so I will call them but I was just wondering if anyone had any info.
> 
> (Sorry if the picture is huge!)


----------



## angelcove

Thanks Emma!!!!  I love it!!  I'm obsessed with the colors orange and pink this season!!:girlwhack:


----------



## DemoiselleD

Anyone have intel on when they are releasing the *Isolde 160*? 

3 stores have said they can't wait list / reserve them..even if you prepay...


----------



## mommywithstyle

Has anyone recently tried the asteroids on at NM? I tried them on at Barneys and a SA at Saks told me that they have already had 3 spikes damaged just from falling to the floor on display. The ones i tried on at Barneys felt like metal coated plastic and Saks said they were plastic too. BUT NM told me the ones they got were pure metal. Anyone try them on at NM?


----------



## PetitColibri

DemoiselleD said:


> Anyone have intel on when they are releasing the *Isolde 160*?
> 
> 3 stores have said they can't wait list / reserve them..even if you prepay...



I was told March


----------



## DemoiselleD

DemoiselleD said:


> Anyone have intel on when they are releasing the *Isolde 160*?
> 
> 3 stores have said they can't wait list / reserve them..even if you prepay...





PetitColibri said:


> I was told March



The BG blog says the collection will be available for viewing 31 Jan when msr L is there so maybe for sale too?  Read s'where else they'll be available early February..one of the London stores were like sorry ma'am we are not allowed to release any info....


----------



## jenayb

I'll be darned; Une Plume 100mm. 

http://www.barneys.com/Une-Plume/501534755,default,pd.html?cgid=BARNEYS

I love this resurgence of lower heels!!!!!


----------



## Emma4790

jenaywins said:


> I'll be darned; Une Plume 100mm.
> 
> http://www.barneys.com/Une-Plume/501534755,default,pd.html?cgid=BARNEYS
> 
> I love this resurgence of lower heels!!!!!



I'm loving the lower heels too. I'm totally not stable on anything above 140.
Have you tried the banane yet? I read your rave review of the bianca 120... and I'm really stuck between getting the navy banane and turquoise bianca 120? How many blue shoes does one girl need?! 
I remember on your thread you said that navy suede was amazing ( I believe it was biancas you have...?)  but then you said the bianca was like a slipper... So confused
Can I ask which you prefer and which you would consider a better purchase?
Thanks dolly


----------



## jamidee

are there custom charges with luisa viaroma?


----------



## Dukeprincess

jenaywins said:


> I'll be darned; Une Plume 100mm.
> 
> http://www.barneys.com/Une-Plume/501534755,default,pd.html?cgid=BARNEYS
> 
> I love this resurgence of lower heels!!!!!



Oh I MUST have these.  Wonder if they come in black?  

Msr. Louboutin must've known I longed for some VPs and Une Plumes in a 100mm height.


----------



## cts900

jenaywins said:


> I'll be darned; Une Plume 100mm.
> 
> http://www.barneys.com/Une-Plume/501534755,default,pd.html?cgid=BARNEYS
> 
> I love this resurgence of lower heels!!!!!



Damnit. Me, too. I am sooooo f&*%ed.  I love them!


----------



## cts900

Dukeprincess said:


> Oh I MUST have these.  Wonder if they come in black?
> 
> Msr. Louboutin must've known I longed for some VPs and Une Plumes in a 100mm height.



I am with you sister love.


----------



## Dessye

jamidee said:


> are there custom charges with luisa viaroma?



Yes but it's built into the price.


----------



## Dukeprincess

cts900 said:


> I am with you sister love.


----------



## cts900

Dukeprincess said:


>



:kiss: Hey...hot stuff....


----------



## dhampir2005

*J* how do the 120s run? My CL tts is a 37.5. I ordered them in a 37... will that be okay? On the CL website they say they run tts, but I feel the nude patent is going to stretch and then get too big. Don't they size just like the 140? I take a 37 in the 140. SO CONFUSED 



jenaywins said:


> Present!
> 
> I don't know about the turquoise suede making sale; it depends on how many stores/boutiques carried that particular style.
> 
> I think also it depends on whether the Bianca 120 is instantly considered a classic, in which case it may not go on sale right away. I know that the nude/black patent 120s are selling out like crazy! I was lucky to grab my poor size 37!!
> 
> My recommendation is that if you truly love the style, grab it at retail. Seriously I could wear the Bianca 120 for 24 hours and feel amazing. It's truly the most comfortable style I've ever worn. It blows the NS and AD away.


----------



## jeshika

jenaywins said:


> I'll be darned; Une Plume 100mm.
> 
> http://www.barneys.com/Une-Plume/501534755,default,pd.html?cgid=BARNEYS
> 
> I love this resurgence of lower heels!!!!!



Looks so comfy!


----------



## AEGIS

hmm maggie 120 needs to happen


----------



## BattyBugs

dhampir2005 said:


> *J* how do the 120s run? My CL tts is a 37.5. I ordered them in a 37... will that be okay? On the CL website they say they run tts, but I feel the nude patent is going to stretch and then get too big. Don't they size just like the 140? I take a 37 in the 140. SO CONFUSED


 
My Bianca 120 size is ½ size up from my Bianca 140 size. They seem to run (for me) about that much smaller.


----------



## dhampir2005

Do you think they'll stretch? I've heard the nude patent biancas are notorious for massive stretching.



BattyBugs said:


> My Bianca 120 size is ½ size up from my Bianca 140 size. They seem to run (for me) about that much smaller.


----------



## dhampir2005

Thank you for the intel! Do you think they can be easily stretched if they are a bit snug? 



BattyBugs said:


> My Bianca 120 size is ½ size up from my Bianca 140 size. They seem to run (for me) about that much smaller.


----------



## ellelee

Dukeprincess said:


> Oh I MUST have these.  Wonder if they come in black?
> 
> Msr. Louboutin must've known I longed for some VPs and Une Plumes in a 100mm height.



Online saks has black and white but very limited sizing. I'm debating between white and nude. I need a summer wedge low enough for vacationing. Nude or white? 
Has anyone tried these on? Saks suggests one size up


----------



## chanel*liz

ellelee said:
			
		

> Online saks has black and white but very limited sizing. I'm debating between white and nude. I need a summer wedge low enough for vacationing. Nude or white?
> Has anyone tried these on? Saks suggests one size up


Love the nude.. Goes with everything!


----------



## ellelee

Thanks *Chanel*Liz*, I ordered the nude from barney's in my CL size, hopefully they are tts.


----------



## jamidee

Dessye said:


> Yes but it's built into the price.



I'm looking at the Bianca 120's on the site and they are listed for 845.00. So customs are already included in that price? I just want to get it straight because I can't afford much more. 


P.S. Are there Bianca 120mm suede anywhere in the US?


----------



## Dessye

jamidee said:


> I'm looking at the Bianca 120's on the site and they are listed for 845.00. So customs are already included in that price? I just want to get it straight because I can't afford much more.
> 
> 
> P.S. Are there Bianca 120mm suede anywhere in the US?


 
The product page should say (including duties, taxes and shipping).  I take it you are under the 'US' section?

ETA: Just checked.  Yes, $845 US is the total but you will be charged in Euros when you buy.  But it is US dollars, ie. $845, converted to Euro.


----------



## jamidee

Dessye said:


> The product page should say (including duties, taxes and shipping).  I take it you are under the 'US' section?



ah yes I see! Thanks so much dess!


----------



## Dessye

jamidee said:


> I'm looking at the Bianca 120's on the site and they are listed for 845.00. So customs are already included in that price? I just want to get it straight because I can't afford much more.
> 
> 
> *P.S. Are there Bianca 120mm suede anywhere in the US?*


 
Um, not that I recall...  I can't imagine there aren't though.


----------



## heiress-ox

jenaywins said:


> I'll be darned; Une Plume 100mm.
> 
> http://www.barneys.com/Une-Plume/501534755,default,pd.html?cgid=BARNEYS
> 
> I love this resurgence of lower heels!!!!!



YES!!! thank goodness, I've always hesitated buying the Une Plume 140, b/c for a casual shoe where I live it's doing too much, but the 100 is perfect!



jamidee said:


> I got the job!!!! The prospective employer
> Called me and said I passed with a++! Now, I deserve cls.. What to purchase?


woohoo, congrats on the job girl! I say definitely go for the Metal Nodo Pigalle if you can get it, I can totally see you wearing that shoe!


----------



## jamidee

Dessye said:


> Um, not that I recall...  I can't imagine there aren't though.



I'm debating if I should wait for sale season. If there are some in the US then it would make more sense to try to get them on sale, but if there aren't... then I'm snatching them up. I've checked bg.com, saks.com, nm.com.... hm... where else should I look?


----------



## AEGIS

jamidee said:


> I'm debating if I should wait for sale season. If there are some in the US then it would make more sense to try to get them on sale, but if there aren't... then I'm snatching them up. I've checked bg.com, saks.com, nm.com.... hm... where else should I look?



u cant get the nude bianca 120 in the US?


----------



## jamidee

AEGIS said:


> u cant get the nude bianca 120 in the US?



I can..but I want color. Nude I can wait on.


----------



## AEGIS

^ooh ok. i thought you were getting nude abroad. it[nude] will probably sell out superfast. that'd be a good work shoe


----------



## jamidee

AEGIS said:
			
		

> ^ooh ok. i thought you were getting nude abroad. it[nude] will probably sell out superfast. that'd be a good work shoe



Ughhhh stop trying to make me be practical!! I don't want to! :hissy fit: but yea I know I should... But can't I always get them in the fall? Or is there a chance that they'll go away and never come back?!


----------



## laleeza

I am kinda likin this!
http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/store/catalog/prod.jhtml?itemId=prod73470006&eItemId=prod73470006&cmCat=search&searchType=MAIN&parentId=&icid=&rte=%252Fsearch.jhtml%253FNtt%253DLouboutin%2526_requestid%253D5429%2526Ns%253DSELLABLE_DATE%25257c1%2526N%253D0


----------



## PeepToe

laleeza said:


> I am kinda likin this!
> http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...tid%3D5429%26Ns%3DSELLABLE_DATE%257c1%26N%3D0


I dont like the Highness....But I actually love this!!


----------



## laleeza

PeepToe said:


> I dont like the Highness....But I actually love this!!



Right?! I just wonder how hard it would be to walk in


----------



## Nolia

I'm thinking these look really cute!! Not so much the price...

http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...cat261003cat208401cat383610&isEditorial=false


----------



## Hipployta

I keep telling myself no but those Bye Bye platforms in black are REALLY making me want them the more I see them...


----------



## jenayb

dhampir2005 said:


> *J* how do the 120s run? My CL tts is a 37.5. I ordered them in a 37... will that be okay? On the CL website they say they run tts, but I feel the nude patent is going to stretch and then get too big. Don't they size just like the 140? I take a 37 in the 140. SO CONFUSED



I honestly feel like a full size down is the way to go, especially with the way patent stretches. But hey... Try them on. They may work great.


----------



## Dessye

jamidee said:


> I'm debating if I should wait for sale season. If there are some in the US then it would make more sense to try to get them on sale, but if there aren't... then I'm snatching them up. I've checked bg.com, saks.com, nm.com.... hm... where else should I look?


 

Of all the sites I've checked, ie. Foot Candy, NAP, Saks, Bergdorf's, Barneys, Neiman's, Stanley Korshak, Bob Ellis, none have suede Bianca 120 to my knowledge.  You could try calling Coco Pari because I know their website is not up to date.  Also, Jeffrey NY and Jeffrey Atlanta, Roan, ShoeInn, Hirschleifer's...

I'd go for LVR to be honest but check around first maybe?


----------



## Dessye

Hipployta said:


> I keep telling myself no but those Bye Bye platforms in black are REALLY making me want them the more I see them...


 
Get them! :devil:


----------



## Dessye

laleeza said:


> I am kinda likin this!
> http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...tid%3D5429%26Ns%3DSELLABLE_DATE%257c1%26N%3D0


 
Yeah I saw this style in the Look Book but couldn't remember the name!  I like it a lot!!!  There's also going to be a Highness Sling.


----------



## Dessye

jamidee said:


> I'm debating if I should wait for sale season. If there are some in the US then it would make more sense to try to get them on sale, but if there aren't... then I'm snatching them up. I've checked bg.com, saks.com, nm.com.... hm... where else should I look?


 
Ecom has the turquoise suede Bianca 120 for pre-order!

http://us.christianlouboutin.com/ss12/bianca-120mm.html


----------



## jamidee

Dessye said:


> Ecom has the turquoise suede Bianca 120 for pre-order!
> 
> http://us.christianlouboutin.com/ss12/bianca-120mm.html



Thanks dessye! They are the same price so I should just go for lv since its with shipping included,  ?


----------



## Hipployta

Dessye said:


> Get them! :devil:



Well...I am in your collection thread trying to work out the sizing LOL.  I might end up paying full price for these if the sizing works out


----------



## dhampir2005

Okay! Great, well at least I know the 37 won't be too small for me. I have normal width toes because I have 1 fat big toe and 4 skinny other toes and very skinny heels so hopefully it doesn't stretch too bad 



jenaywins said:


> I honestly feel like a full size down is the way to go, especially with the way patent stretches. But hey... Try them on. They may work great.


----------



## Dessye

jamidee said:


> Thanks dessye! They are the same price so I should just go for lv since its with shipping included,  ?


----------



## Dessye

Hipployta said:


> Well...I am in your collection thread trying to work out the sizing LOL.  I might end up paying full price for these if the sizing works out



For me CL TTS would have been best but maybe once it stretches 1/2 size down might be the way to go. Doesn't matter much because heel slippage won't be a problem.


----------



## Hipployta

Dessye said:


> For me CL TTS would have been best but maybe once it stretches 1/2 size down might be the way to go. Doesn't matter much because heel slippage won't be a problem.



*sigh* CL TTS is available LOL...I'm going to try to find where they went on sale and if that fails I'm going full price LOL


----------



## Missrocks

dhampir2005 said:


> Okay! Great, well at least I know the 37 won't be too small for me. I have normal width toes because I have 1 fat big toe and 4 skinny other toes and very skinny heels so hopefully it doesn't stretch too bad



I am a US 7 and took a 37.5 in the 120's,  whereas in the bianca 140's I could fit a 36.5. I probably could have done a 37 bianca 120 and stretched them, but my toe was right at the end on my larger foot, and plus I like to wear foot petals in them. Worn them for about a week straight (without the foot petals) so far and not one bit of stretching so far...Good luck!


----------



## Nolia

Anyone think Corneilles will get to sales?


----------



## jamidee

Dessye said:
			
		

> Of all the sites I've checked, ie. Foot Candy, NAP, Saks, Bergdorf's, Barneys, Neiman's, Stanley Korshak, Bob Ellis, none have suede Bianca 120 to my knowledge.  You could try calling Coco Pari because I know their website is not up to date.  Also, Jeffrey NY and Jeffrey Atlanta, Roan, ShoeInn, Hirschleifer's...
> 
> I'd go for LVR to be honest but check around first maybe?



That was so sweet of you to check all of that for me! Thanks so much honey!


----------



## dhampir2005

Hmmm I told me SA to hold the 37.5 for me too, just in case. I really hope the 37 works because like Jenay I hate heel gap!



Missrocks said:


> I am a US 7 and took a 37.5 in the 120's,  whereas in the bianca 140's I could fit a 36.5. I probably could have done a 37 bianca 120 and stretched them, but my toe was right at the end on my larger foot, and plus I like to wear foot petals in them. Worn them for about a week straight (without the foot petals) so far and not one bit of stretching so far...Good luck!


----------



## shontel

Do we have a thread 2012 collection pics/style names? Msr. Louboutin is coming to Miami next week. The SA has a book with the "exclusive" pairs he is bringing for signing but I have never heard of these styles.  I may have misspelled/misunderstood some of the style names, but let me know if any of you have heard of/seen:

Alta? Peeptoe Boot; $1395

Neuron? Sandal Red $1695

Bobo? Sandal (Mesh or Plastic) T-Strap around ankle

Isabel Wedges

Zolt? 160 platform sandal. $3995

Trojan? Very High

Havana Flat (closed toe lace up shoe) $895


----------



## chanel*liz

shontel said:


> Do we have a thread 2012 collection pics/style names? Msr. Louboutin is coming to Miami next week. The SA has a book with the "exclusive" pairs he is bringing for signing but I have never heard of these styles.  I may have misspelled/misunderstood some of the style names, but let me know if any of you have heard of/seen:
> 
> Alta? Peeptoe Boot; $1395
> 
> Neuron? Sandal Red $1695
> 
> Bobo? Sandal (Mesh or Plastic) T-Strap around ankle
> 
> Isabel Wedges
> 
> Zolt? 160 platform sandal. $3995
> 
> Trojan? Very High
> 
> Havana Flat (closed toe lace up shoe) $895



I want that alta boot!!!


----------



## shontel

Ok.  I think that one is the Alta Bouton.  








What about the others?



shontel said:


> Do we have a thread 2012 collection pics/style names? Msr. Louboutin is coming to Miami next week. The SA has a book with the "exclusive" pairs he is bringing for signing but I have never heard of these styles.  I may have misspelled/misunderstood some of the style names, but let me know if any of you have heard of/seen:
> 
> Alta? Peeptoe Boot; $1395
> 
> Neuron? Sandal Red $1695
> 
> Bobo? Sandal (Mesh or Plastic) T-Strap around ankle
> 
> Isabel Wedges
> 
> Zolt? 160 platform sandal. $3995
> 
> Trojan? Very High
> 
> Havana Flat (closed toe lace up shoe) $895





chanel*liz said:


> I want that alta boot!!!


----------



## Dessye

shontel said:


> Do we have a thread 2012 collection pics/style names? Msr. Louboutin is coming to Miami next week. The SA has a book with the "exclusive" pairs he is bringing for signing but I have never heard of these styles. I may have misspelled/misunderstood some of the style names, but let me know if any of you have heard of/seen:
> 
> Alta? Peeptoe Boot; $1395
> 
> Neuron? Sandal Red $1695
> 
> Bobo? Sandal (Mesh or Plastic) T-Strap around ankle
> 
> Isabel Wedges
> 
> Zolt? 160 platform sandal. $3995
> 
> Trojan? Very High
> 
> Havana Flat (closed toe lace up shoe) $895


 
These are from his 20th Anniversary collection.  It was posted back several pages when the January InStyle mag came out.


----------



## DemoiselleD

shontel said:


> Do we have a thread 2012 collection pics/style names? Msr. Louboutin is coming to Miami next week. The SA has a book with the "exclusive" pairs he is bringing for signing but I have never heard of these styles.  I may have misspelled/misunderstood some of the style names, but let me know if any of you have heard of/seen:
> 
> Alta? Peeptoe Boot; $1395
> 
> Neuron? Sandal Red $1695
> 
> Bobo? Sandal (Mesh or Plastic) T-Strap around ankle
> 
> Isabel Wedges
> 
> Zolt? 160 platform sandal. $3995
> 
> Trojan? Very High
> 
> Havana Flat (closed toe lace up shoe) $895



Search this thread under instyle..s'one posted the pdfs of the Instyle feb 2012 issue that has the pics. Can you pls find out if the will also get the Isolde? TIA!


----------



## anjali

shontel said:
			
		

> Do we have a thread 2012 collection pics/style names? Msr. Louboutin is coming to Miami next week. The SA has a book with the "exclusive" pairs he is bringing for signing but I have never heard of these styles.  I may have misspelled/misunderstood some of the style names, but let me know if any of you have heard of/seen:
> 
> Alta? Peeptoe Boot; $1395
> 
> Neuron? Sandal Red $1695
> 
> Bobo? Sandal (Mesh or Plastic) T-Strap around ankle
> 
> Isabel Wedges
> 
> Zolt? 160 platform sandal. $3995
> 
> Trojan? Very High
> 
> Havana Flat (closed toe lace up shoe) $895



Wait they r gonna have the Alta boot?!!! Isnt this an older style? I'm gonna be there for the book signing please tell me they r gonna have the Alta boot!!!


----------



## shontel

Dessye said:


> These are from his 20th Anniversary collection.  It was posted back several pages when the January InStyle mag came out.





DemoiselleD said:


> Search this thread under instyle..s'one posted the pdfs of the Instyle feb 2012 issue that has the pics. Can you pls find out if the will also get the Isolde? TIA!



Thanks girls! You are right, its from his 20th Anniversary Collection.  (I butchered some of the style names. LOL! :giggles: ) 



anjali said:


> Wait they r gonna have the Alta boot?!!! Isnt this an older style? I'm gonna be there for the book signing please tell me they r gonna have the Alta boot!!!



No, its not the Alta boot I posted.  Its this other boot, Alta Dentelle, page 1 of the spread. 

I'm posting it again for all.

I'm sad. I'm not thrilled about--and don't want to buy--any of these (especially at some of these prices.  $3995 for the pair I like most--Isolde... )

View attachment instyle mag.pdf


View attachment instyle mag2.pdf


View attachment instyle mag3.pdf


----------



## dhampir2005

Sry to suddenly and so belatedly ask this, but how do these run?



jenaywins said:


> Um. I went to pick up the Splash Fur today.... :giggles:


----------



## chanel*liz

shontel said:


> Thanks girls! You are right, its from his 20th Anniversary Collection.  (I butchered some of the style names. LOL! :giggles: )
> 
> 
> 
> No, its not the Alta boot I posted.  Its this other boot, Alta Dentelle, page 1 of the spread.
> 
> I'm posting it again for all.
> 
> I'm sad. I'm not thrilled about--and don't want to buy--any of these (especially at some of these prices.  $3995 for the pair I like most--Isolde... )
> 
> View attachment 1581817
> 
> 
> View attachment 1581818
> 
> 
> View attachment 1581819



 aw bummer!! I don't care for most of these styles either


----------



## Dessye

dhampir2005 said:


> Sry to suddenly and so belatedly ask this, but how do these run?


 
TTS as far as I can remember when I tried them on.


----------



## GrRoxy

I didn't get somethng, these pictures form InStyle, these styles are gonna be in boutiques again? Im lost


----------



## gymangel812

GrRoxy said:


> I didn't get somethng, these pictures form InStyle, these styles are gonna be in boutiques again? Im lost



Yes but in limited numbers.


----------



## thenycitygurl

DemoiselleD said:
			
		

> Anyone have intel on when they are releasing the Isolde 160?
> 
> 3 stores have said they can't wait list / reserve them..even if you prepay...



Bergdorf will have them for sale Tuesday the 31st at 10am, I don't think there's reserves but I bet if you call Monday an SA will happily pull them for you bright and early Tuesday morning... Who wouldn't want a 4k sale?


----------



## anjali

shontel said:
			
		

> Thanks girls! You are right, its from his 20th Anniversary Collection.  (I butchered some of the style names. LOL! :giggles: )
> 
> No, its not the Alta boot I posted.  Its this other boot, Alta Dentelle, page 1 of the spread.
> 
> I'm posting it again for all.
> 
> I'm sad. I'm not thrilled about--and don't want to buy--any of these (especially at some of these prices.  $3995 for the pair I like most--Isolde... )



 I'm with u, I don't like any of these either.


----------



## AEGIS

so i saw the astroid in person...didn't do anything for me

also saw the python carnivale--i prefer the batik i think....too late for that boat

but i did see the sandals that we all wondered about the price.  they're supernice.$1800 nice? no. but really nice.  the detailing is amazing. the snakeskin is interwoven throughout in small strips.


----------



## sophinette007

Those are gorgeous but the price tag isn't.... I hope if only few people buy the expensive shoes of the anniversary collection...they will get it and stop making such ridiculous prices! I get it, this one is a master piece but for that price I prefer something more durable than shoes !



AEGIS said:


> so i saw the astroid in person...didn't do anything for me
> 
> also saw the python carnivale--i prefer the batik i think....too late for that boat
> 
> but i did see the sandals that we all wondered about the price. they're supernice.$1800 nice? no. but really nice. the detailing is amazing. the snakeskin is interwoven throughout in small strips.


----------



## amd_tan

AEGIS said:


> so i saw the astroid in person...didn't do anything for me
> 
> also saw the python carnivale--i prefer the batik i think....too late for that boat
> 
> but i did see the sandals that we all wondered about the price.  they're supernice.$1800 nice? no. but really nice.  the detailing is amazing. the snakeskin is interwoven throughout in small strips.




Wow I love these. The colorway is so pretty. But the price 
I hope these go on sale.


----------



## Louboufan

Gorgeous shoes.


AEGIS said:


> so i saw the astroid in person...didn't do anything for me
> 
> also saw the python carnivale--i prefer the batik i think....too late for that boat
> 
> but i did see the sandals that we all wondered about the price. they're supernice.$1800 nice? no. but really nice. the detailing is amazing. the snakeskin is interwoven throughout in small strips.


----------



## jenayb

AEGIS said:


> so i saw the astroid in person...didn't do anything for me
> 
> also saw the python carnivale--i prefer the batik i think....too late for that boat
> 
> but i did see the sandals that we all wondered about the price. they're supernice.$1800 nice? no. but really nice. the detailing is amazing. the snakeskin is interwoven throughout in small strips.


 
Pfft. See you on sale, shoe! 

(love your nail colour btw)


----------



## Dessye

AEGIS said:


> so i saw the astroid in person...didn't do anything for me
> 
> also saw the python carnivale--i prefer the batik i think....too late for that boat
> 
> but i did see the sandals that we all wondered about the price.  they're supernice.$1800 nice? no. but really nice.  the detailing is amazing. the snakeskin is interwoven throughout in small strips.



Gorgeous but I agree definitely not $1800 gorgeous.  That's a ridiculous price for those.  $1195 MAX!  Another potential sale shoe...


----------



## jamidee

Well, an upside to shoes being priced so high is... we can see them all on Sale!!!


----------



## NANI1972

AEGIS said:


> so i saw the astroid in person...didn't do anything for me
> 
> also saw the python carnivale--i prefer the batik i think....too late for that boat
> 
> but i did see the sandals that we all wondered about the price. they're supernice.$1800 nice? no. but really nice. the detailing is amazing. the snakeskin is interwoven throughout in small strips.


 That price!


----------



## AEGIS

jamidee said:


> Well, an upside to shoes being priced so high is... we can see them all on Sale!!!



right but i don't think i'd buy those sandals even at 1k which is almost 50% off.


----------



## dbeth

AEGIS said:


> so i saw the astroid in person...didn't do anything for me
> 
> also saw the python carnivale--i prefer the batik i think....too late for that boat
> 
> but i did see the sandals that we all wondered about the price.  they're supernice.$1800 nice? no. but really nice.  the detailing is amazing. the snakeskin is interwoven throughout in small strips.



Those are really pretty--I like them. But that price tag.   Even on sale, it's going to be up there.


----------



## NANI1972

jamidee said:


> Well, an upside to shoes being priced so high is... we can see them all on Sale!!!


 $720 at 60% off, errrr pass.


----------



## jamidee

AEGIS said:


> right but i don't think i'd buy those sandals even at 1k which is almost 50% off.



Oh no... not these. But, I'm anticipating the Piggie Metal Nodo at sale price which is what should have been retail.


----------



## mishybelle

Hi Ladies, I dropped by CL Robertson and NM Beverly Hills yesterday... here's what I saw (or at least what I remember):

CL Robertson


Lady Corset in turquoise and a sandy sort of color. I would say TTS or go a half size down. I'm a 36.5 in the Lady Peep and the 36 would have fit better.
Cork Daffodile only 41 left
Maggie in gold and pewter
a gorgeous yellow Almeria
Lady Max in black
Asteroide in black patent
Une plume sling in pollock
A gorgeous No Prive strass in a sort of blackish brown AB. Totally stunning in person!
Piou Piou in leopard... I wasn't a big fan of this style hybrid until I saw it in person. Very cute!
Mandarin red Elisa (or maybe it was Fifi)... swoon!
Not sure of the style name, but it looked like a Matrinana 120. It came in fuxia satin and white satin. Super sexy and it reminded me of the Youpli
Tons of men's styles
Tons and tons of classics in black and nude (including Bianca, simple, new simple, pigalle, fifi, elisa)
NM BH


Highness in nude patent and black/red
Daffodile panama geometrico
Duvette black patent/gold
Bibi 120!!!! black nappa with stacked heel - seriously super comfy. However, they are not as sexy as the 140. I have thicker calves and the 120mm heel height was making my legs look kinda matronly, so I passed. If you're interested, go now. They just got them and have a full size run starting at 34! I'd say it fits just like the 140, so go half a size down from TTS


----------



## jamidee

Bibi 120!?! ohhh yay. I'm loving the shorter heel trend that is starting... I won't feel like such a freak of nature soon.


----------



## Dessye

jamidee said:


> Well, an upside to shoes being priced so high is... we can see them all on Sale!!!


 
This is my hope!


----------



## shoe_luvr

Dessye said:


> Gorgeous but I agree definitely not $1800 gorgeous. That's a ridiculous price for those. $1195 MAX! Another potential sale shoe...


 
ITA, Dessye! That's a 1195 shoe...It's beautiful, but overpriced. It reminds me of my Strataratas!


----------



## sammix3

jamidee said:


> Bibi 120!?! ohhh yay. I'm loving the shorter heel trend that is starting... I won't feel like such a freak of nature soon.



I saw it on the recent purchases and who what wear thread. Love it! I can't do anything over 120 so I'm super excited about everything coming in 120, not good for the wallet though..


----------



## jamidee

Just picked up an instyle mag and not impressed with anything.


----------



## AEGIS

i think i saw the bibi 120 at saks the other day....it was ok


----------



## jamidee

Has anyone seen the oyster python?


----------



## AEGIS

jamidee said:


> Has anyone seen the oyster python?




i believe a picture was posted in this thread.


----------



## DemoiselleD

jamidee said:


> Has anyone seen the oyster python?



Spotted an Alta dama 140 oyster python earlier..

http://www.shopsavannahs.com/system/search/product.asp?id=1221


----------



## 318Platinum

jamidee said:


> Just picked up an instyle mag and not impressed with anything.



LMAO, I was at B&N last night, SEARCHING for it in Vogue magazines. It hit me 5 minutes before they closed that it wasn't Vogue, but I couldn't for the life of me remember which mag it was in!! So Instyle? and which month? LOL, I feel like an idiot now.


----------



## jamidee

318Platinum said:
			
		

> LMAO, I was at B&N last night, SEARCHING for it in Vogue magazines. It hit me 5 minutes before they closed that maybe it wasn't Vogue it was in, but I couldn't for the life of me remember which mag it was in!! So Instyle? and which month? LOL, I feel like an idiot now.



February. Drew Barrymore is on the cover, it's really not worth looking, but I was wondering what those plastic styles look like on and just in case anyone else was I found a pic.


----------



## jamidee

DemoiselleD said:
			
		

> Spotted an Alta dama 140 oyster python earlier..
> 
> http://www.shopsavannahs.com/system/search/product.asp?id=1221



Thanks!! Do you think they are beautiful in person? That price point is ridic and you can only tell so much from photos. I'm searching for a shoe I want to get signed... I was so determined to wait for sales because theres nothin that has captured me enough to pay full retail. But must have shoe signed... So retail I will pay.

Any advice on a style/shoe to get? No Bianca. They don't have them.


----------



## 318Platinum

Dessye said:


> This is my hope!



But you know the funny logic behind that? Maybe they continue to mark up these shoes, so when they do go on sale, it really isn't on sale........? Hmmmm, I think there is something to this now!!!  Very sneaky, Louboutin, but smart.


----------



## jamidee

318Platinum said:
			
		

> But you know the funny logic behind that? Maybe they continue to mark up these shoes, so when they do go on sale, it really isn't on sale........? Hmmmm, I think there is something to this now!!!  Very sneaky, Louboutin, but smart.



Sneaky sneaky :devil:


----------



## AEGIS

318Platinum said:


> But you know the funny logic behind that? Maybe they continue to mark up these shoes, so when they do go on sale, it really isn't on sale........? Hmmmm, I think there is something to this now!!!  Very sneaky, Louboutin, but smart.





you might be onto something tbh....you really might

retailers do this ALL the time


----------



## Dessye

318Platinum said:


> But you know the funny logic behind that? Maybe they continue to mark up these shoes, so when they do go on sale, it really isn't on sale........? Hmmmm, I think there is something to this now!!!  Very sneaky, Louboutin, but smart.


 
  Never thought of it that way...

Well, people will still probably be less likely to buy these products "on sale" though.  I probably would pass on the Meteorita.  It's not one of my must-haves, sale or no sale.   But perhaps one of the Nodos....


----------



## jamidee

Dessye said:


> Never thought of it that way...
> 
> Well, people will still probably be less likely to buy these products "on sale" though.  I probably would pass on the Meteorita.  It's not one of my must-haves, sale or no sale.   But perhaps one of the Nodos....



I'm with you ....all aboard the sale NODO train!!

I'll die if I don't get my piggie nodo. :cry:


----------



## beagly911

Alright, to go back a little, I love that some of the 140's are now coming out in 120's...I'm 5'9"+ and DH is 5'8", I'm always going to be taller so why not enjoy the CL heels but 140 is really my limit.  I feel like a freak of nature any higher but will some of the great skins/glitter/strass be available in the shorter heel with the style???


----------



## myu3160

jamidee said:


> February. Drew Barrymore is on the cover, it's really not worth looking, but I was wondering what those plastic styles look like on and just in case anyone else was I found a pic.
> 
> View attachment 1583345



Very.. interesting..


----------



## Dessye

jamidee said:


> I'm with you ....all aboard the sale NODO train!!
> 
> I'll die if I don't get my piggie nodo. :cry:



Well you can be the first car in the train then :giggles:


----------



## jamidee

Dessye said:


> Well you can be the first car in the train then :giggles:



:giggles: we can ride in the first car together. :girlwhack:


----------



## jamidee

Ok.... I might do it. I might finally break down and purchase the 120mm bianca turquoise suede... so last minute opinions. Should I go with a different color or the turquoise??


----------



## Dessye

jamidee said:


> :giggles: we can ride in the first car together. :girlwhack:



Deal!


----------



## AEGIS

jamidee said:


> Ok.... I might do it. I might finally break down and purchase the 120mm bianca turquoise suede... so last minute opinions. Should I go with a different color or the turquoise??





what are the other color options?

if you're looking for a bright summer shoe...i would suggest the brian atwoods i just got [shhhhh i know i just committed CL blasphemy]


----------



## pixiesparkle

hi ladies.. I've been MIA for over 2 months and oh my how much this thread has grown!! I'm a sucker for Fifi and ever since I saw pics of the Fifi Mosaique I just can't stop thinking about it. Does anyone the price and which boutiques in Europe will be carrying them? I'm guessing they wont be less than $1200, hopefully not more than $1500 but at the rate of the recent price increases..I highly doubt it:wondering..


----------



## chanel*liz

Tried on the black asteroid tonight - surprised that I actually sort of love it  but not enough to take the plunge.. hoping this one makes the sale!


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

chanel*liz said:


> Tried on the black asteroid tonight - surprised that I actually sort of love it  but not enough to take the plunge.. hoping this one makes the sale!



are you considering this in addition to that gorgeous turquoise and cork one? or are you leaning towards the black now?


----------



## chanel*liz

LamborghiniGirl said:


> are you considering this in addition to that gorgeous turquoise and cork one? or are you leaning towards the black now?



i'm not sure i'll even get either - if i had to pick i would get the turq/cork combo - but I just don't picture myself ever wearing it. it's pretty eye candy but it's very extreme - i kind of am thinking of getting the summerissima!


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

chanel*liz said:


> i'm not sure i'll even get either - if i had to pick i would get the turq/cork combo - but I just don't picture myself ever wearing it. it's pretty eye candy but it's very extreme - i kind of am thinking of getting the summerissima!



i kind of felt the same way about them once i saw them at horatio. i thought they looked cool, but i knew i would always grab for another CL, not those. just a bit *too* out there for me. i think we should just stick to our lady peep spikes 

are you considering the summerissima with the white matte python?! or another color? you'd rock those!!


----------



## chanel*liz

LamborghiniGirl said:


> i kind of felt the same way about them once i saw them at horatio. i thought they looked cool, but i knew i would always grab for another CL, not those. just a bit *too* out there for me. i think we should just stick to our lady peep spikes
> 
> are you considering the summerissima with the white matte python?! or another color? you'd rock those!!



That is EXACTLY how I felt. I just ordered the nude lady peep too  
I like the one with the red heel - the one on NM right now - what do you think of that one? I think the red heel gives it a little *pop* - and we both like bright colors


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

chanel*liz said:


> That is EXACTLY how I felt. I just ordered the nude lady peep too
> I like the one with the red heel - the one on NM right now - what do you think of that one? I think the red heel gives it a little *pop* - and we both like bright colors



that red heel is hot! i hadn't seen that colorway yet. i really love them.  have you had a chance to go in and try them yet?


----------



## PetitColibri

jamidee said:


> February. Drew Barrymore is on the cover, it's really not worth looking, but I was wondering what those plastic styles look like on and just in case anyone else was I found a pic.
> 
> View attachment 1583345



I really love them


----------



## KaGordy

pixiesparkle said:
			
		

> hi ladies.. I've been MIA for over 2 months and oh my how much this thread has grown!! I'm a sucker for Fifi and ever since I saw pics of the Fifi Mosaique I just can't stop thinking about it. Does anyone the price and which boutiques in Europe will be carrying them? I'm guessing they wont be less than $1200, hopefully not more than $1500 but at the rate of the recent price increases..I highly doubt it:wondering..



I fell head over heels in love with them too, until I saw the $1895 price tag. I have only seen them at Bergdorfs, and they have both the black and white and the color heels. I am hoping they hit the sale but it will still be way overpriced!


----------



## jamidee

chanel*liz said:
			
		

> i'm not sure i'll even get either - if i had to pick i would get the turq/cork combo - but I just don't picture myself ever wearing it. it's pretty eye candy but it's very extreme - i kind of am thinking of getting the summerissima!



That's the shoe I want! Summerissima!


----------



## jamidee

PetitColibri said:


> I really love them



I was having a hard time picturing them, but they are a lot better than I thought they would be. If (when) they make the sale, I'll purchase a pair. Maybe that beautiful yellow  That and the Just piks has always caught my eye... I WANT! Anyone know retail? 

I can NOT wait until sale season already!!!


----------



## PetitColibri

jamidee said:


> I was having a hard time picturing them, but they are a lot better than I thought they would be. If (when) they make the sale, I'll purchase a pair. Maybe that beautiful yellow  That and the Just piks has always caught my eye... I WANT! Anyone know retail?
> 
> I can NOT wait until sale season already!!!



Nordstrom has the "just piks" 100 pot pourri silver and they retail for $1,495


----------



## chanel*liz

jamidee said:


> That's the shoe I want! Summerissima!



Do you like the red heel or the brown heel or the all white?


----------



## jamidee

chanel*liz said:


> Do you like the red heel or the brown heel or the all white?



the one that really stole my heart was the brown with black strap and white python heel. I love the color way. I'm getting nervous about it making the sale, though, because I haven't seen it anywhere yet. I like the red color way as well, but not nearly as much. Which do you have your heart set on?


----------



## nyjaesmith

Beth Shak posted this pic on FB


----------



## heychar

nyjaesmith said:


> Beth Shak posted this pic on FB



Holy Moly! Fierce!


----------



## jamidee

Calling all ladies!! I need help. I called the boutique to see what they had that I could buy for the signing. They only had the no299 trash (which I want, but DEFINITELY not at full price and not signed) Daffodil (which I've already had and passed along because it just wasn't me) and parde moi (<---not sure what style that is but it's nude so bleh). The SA can get another shoe from another boutique in for me, but I have decide by tomorrow so he has time to get it by Monday. I haven't seen any of the new styles in person, so I'm really in the dark here about what I'll actually like and want to keep. I'd hate to get a shoe signed and not absolutely love it. 

So here's my question: What should I get? And do you know of any boutiques that have it in stock? 
The bianca 120mm is out. Won't be available for another 1-3 months.


----------



## jamidee

nyjaesmith said:


> Beth Shak posted this pic on FB


This looks like a torture device...


----------



## anjali

nyjaesmith said:
			
		

> Beth Shak posted this pic on FB



Where is this?


----------



## AEGIS

jamidee said:


> Calling all ladies!! I need help. I called the boutique to see what they had that I could buy for the signing. They only had the no299 trash (which I want, but DEFINITELY not at full price and not signed) Daffodil (which I've already had and passed along because it just wasn't me) and parde moi (<---not sure what style that is but it's nude so bleh). The SA can get another shoe from another boutique in for me, but I have decide by tomorrow so he has time to get it by Monday. I haven't seen any of the new styles in person, so I'm really in the dark here about what I'll actually like and want to keep. I'd hate to get a shoe signed and not absolutely love it.
> 
> So here's my question: What should I get? And do you know of any boutiques that have it in stock?
> The bianca 120mm is out. Won't be available for another 1-3 months.



why dont you get the summerissa?[sp?]


----------



## chanel*liz

AEGIS said:


> why dont you get the summerissa?[sp?]



yes! yes! get these* jamidee*!!


----------



## nyjaesmith

anjali said:


> Where is this?



    Twitter.com/BethShak                  


       " Christian Louboutin is @*bergdorfgoodman* and all of his exclusive/limited production shoes just went up for grabs  "


----------



## jamidee

AEGIS said:


> why dont you get the summerissa?[sp?]


because I was thinking it would make the sale.  Don't you think so? Doesn't really look like a shoe most will buy. But, I do love it! That and the Just Piks (green strass). I hate buying a shoe full price and then BAM! It makes the sale and I get to watch everyone else snatch it up for 40% less than I paid (like I did with the metalipp).

What's the retail on the asteroid? I really wish I could see this in person because I just don't know how I feel about it.

Why oh why can't there be a gorgy bright shoe! that isn't ridiculously over-priced!?


----------



## Dessye

jamidee said:


> because I was thinking it would make the sale.  Don't you think so? Doesn't really look like a shoe most will buy. But, I do love it! That and the Just Piks (green strass). *I hate buying a shoe full price and then BAM! It makes the sale and I get to watch everyone else snatch it up for 40% less than I paid *(like I did with the metalipp).


 
Happened to me with the Leopard Maggies and No299 bordeaux...


----------



## Dessye

jamidee said:


> because I was thinking it would make the sale.  Don't you think so? Doesn't really look like a shoe most will buy. But, I do love it! That and the Just Piks (green strass). I hate buying a shoe full price and then BAM! It makes the sale and I get to watch everyone else snatch it up for 40% less than I paid (like I did with the metalipp).
> 
> What's the retail on the asteroid? I really wish I could see this in person because I just don't know how I feel about it.
> 
> Why oh why can't there be a gorgy bright shoe! that isn't ridiculously over-priced!?


 
Asteroid is $1495.  Yeah, I know: overpriced


----------



## jamidee

Dessye said:


> Happened to me with the Leopard Maggies and No299 bordeaux...


Yes. Sucks bad. So, this time... I'm trying to anticipate what will make the sale. I'm thinking Asteroid won't because it seems to be a seller.


----------



## AEGIS

jamidee said:


> because I was thinking it would make the sale.  Don't you think so? Doesn't really look like a shoe most will buy. But, I do love it! That and the Just Piks (green strass). I hate buying a shoe full price and then BAM! It makes the sale and I get to watch everyone else snatch it up for 40% less than I paid (like I did with the metalipp).




well...sale shoes are never guaranteed and with the sudden price increase i imagine it will be harder to get shoes on sale bc everyone will be doing the same.  everything goes on sale but not everything goes on sale in your size.

and i would think about do you want to wear your signed shoes all the time or do you want it to be a special occasion shoe?

i think you should get a gold maggie.  i think you'd wear that a bit.


----------



## jamidee

Dessye said:


> Asteroid is $1495.  Yeah, I know: overpriced


yea, no thanks. I'd rather buy the Just Piks for that...

Any other suggestions? Maybe just a pretty exotic that's bright? I'm just not sure what to call the boutique and ask for.


----------



## AEGIS

Dessye said:


> Happened to me with the Leopard Maggies and No299 bordeaux...




happens to us all..at least you got your shoes and you love them


----------



## Dessye

jamidee said:


> Yes. Sucks bad. So, this time... I'm trying to anticipate what will make the sale. I'm thinking Asteroid won't because it seems to be a seller.


 
I'm guessing the Torero definitely, but this is not one of my must-have shoes.  I also think many of the sandals and wedges will make it too.  I'm not sure about Summerissima though.  Although it's beautiful, I've struck it off my list because I'm not a fan of how it looks like from the front.


----------



## jamidee

AEGIS said:


> well...sale shoes are never guaranteed and with the sudden price increase i imagine it will be harder to get shoes on sale bc everyone will be doing the same.  everything goes on sale but not everything goes on sale in your size.
> 
> and i would think about do you want to wear your signed shoes all the time or do you want it to be a special occasion shoe?
> 
> i think you should get a gold maggie.  i think you'd wear that a bit.


I would wear the gold maggie a lot and when I first saw it... I LURRVEDD THAT SHOE. But, the more I looked at it the more I hated it. LIKE HATE IT. Now, the shoe and I are frenemies. 

I'm thinking in the middle... Not basic black or nude all the time, but something I love and try to make outfits just to wear it.


----------



## anjali

nyjaesmith said:
			
		

> Twitter.com/BethShak
> 
> " Christian Louboutin is @bergdorfgoodman and all of his exclusive/limited production shoes just went up for grabs  "



Thanks!


----------



## Dessye

AEGIS said:


> happens to us all..at least you got your shoes and you love them


 
Hehe --- so true!!!  thanks for that reminder love


----------



## AEGIS

wait don't you like the new silver maggie? get that!


----------



## Dessye

nyjaesmith said:


> Beth Shak posted this pic on FB


 
Ooooh, thanks!!!


----------



## Dessye

jamidee said:


> I would wear the gold maggie a lot and when I first saw it... I LURRVEDD THAT SHOE. But, the more I looked at it the more I hated it. LIKE HATE IT. Now, the shoe and I are frenemies.
> 
> I'm thinking in the middle... Not basic black or nude all the time, but something I love and try to make outfits just to wear it.


 
Which boutique will Msr be at?


----------



## LizzielovesCL

Dessye said:


> Which boutique will Msr be at?


Yes, which boutique is he signing at. He is not coming to the Miami boutique.


----------



## Louboufan

PetitColibri said:


> Nordstrom has the "just piks" 100 pot pourri silver and they retail for $1,495


 
Have they arrived yet?


----------



## shontel

Yeah, i went to the Miami Boutique a couple weeks ago and they didn't even know he was coming to Miami (Saks).  I have to figure out what to get for signing also. I wonder what's the max amount of shoes he will sign.



LizzielovesCL said:


> Yes, which boutique is he signing at. He is not coming to the Miami boutique.


----------



## Louboufan

Love them!


jamidee said:


> February. Drew Barrymore is on the cover, it's really not worth looking, but I was wondering what those plastic styles look like on and just in case anyone else was I found a pic.
> 
> View attachment 1583345


----------



## jamidee

Dessye said:


> Which boutique will Msr be at?


Miami


----------



## jamidee

AEGIS said:


> wait don't you like the new silver maggie? get that!


Then what to do with my anthra!?!  Definitely don't need two silver maggies. Now if there was a red maggie... I'd be on that like white on rice.

I definitely need to figure this out. Anyone spy any pretty exotics? Wait.. isn't there a maggie exotic!?


----------



## AEGIS

jamidee said:


> Then what to do with my anthra!?!  Definitely don't need two silver maggies. Now if there was a red maggie... I'd be on that like white on rice.
> 
> I definitely need to figure this out. Anyone spy any pretty exotics? Wait.. isn't there a maggie exotic!?



Yeah. I took spy pics at Saks


----------



## jamidee

Ok nthing but highness in mandarin red and a new simple. 

My other options were just piks, summerissima, and pigalle carnival... Just piks and summerissima won't be in until march and pigalle carnival is sold out except a 40. I'm running out of options... Should I just do an asteroid? I'm fixing to say screw it.. and just get nothing signed because buying something that I don't love when these dollas are hard to come by isn't making me happy.


----------



## jamidee

Louboufan said:


> Have they arrived yet?



Heard they won't arrive until March.


----------



## jamidee

AEGIS said:


> :ninja:
> 
> it doesn't do anything for me...and neither does the maggie santa fe in the background



Found it! It might do something for me... perhaps...maybe.


----------



## Louboufan

Thank you. I want them in silver with the spikes but both of my sisters said they look like wedding shoes.


jamidee said:


> Heard they won't arrive until March.


----------



## jamidee

Louboufan said:


> Thank you. I want them in silver with the spikes but both of my sisters said they look like wedding shoes.



Wedding shoes!?!?!? Don't see it at all.  I'm wanting them in green


----------



## Louboufan

jamidee said:


> Found it! It might do something for me... perhaps...maybe.


I have them and they are gorgeous but I am not sure if I am going to keep it.


----------



## 318Platinum

nyjaesmith said:


> Beth Shak posted this pic on FB



OH MY!!! I think I see the Daff Tag Booties that I want in the background!!!


----------



## jamidee

Louboufan said:


> I have them and they are gorgeous but I am not sure if I am going to keep it.



OHHH!! take better pics for me and post please!!!  I think I might like them. 

What's do they retail for?


----------



## Louboufan

jamidee said:


> Wedding shoes!?!?!? Don't see it at all.  I'm wanting them in green


Thank you.  The exotics ones are my favorite but since Nordies is selling the silver I think I am going to go with the silver.


----------



## jamidee

AEGIS said:


> Yeah. I took spy pics at Saks



Can I really justify buying both the gold maggie AND the metal nodo piggie... in the same skin? Seems so gluttonous.resents like... there are starving kids in africa.


----------



## sammix3

jamidee said:


> Can I really justify buying both the gold maggie AND the metal nodo piggie... in the same skin? Seems so gluttonous.resents like... there are starving kids in africa.



Just do it!!


----------



## Louboufan

jamidee said:


> OHHH!! take better pics for me and post please!!!  I think I might like them.
> 
> What's do they retail for?


$1395.00. I have pics of them on my computer but I can't remember how to upload pics on tpf. I can email them to you or if you can guide me with uploading them.


----------



## jamidee

jenaywins said:


> I honestly feel like a full size down is the way to go, especially with the way patent stretches. But hey... Try them on. They may work great.



Ok... sizing question. I have wider feet so I feel like my feet don't always fit in the sizes they are supposed to. I wear a 40 in patent Bianca which is technically my CL TTS. There is no way I could get into a 39.5 (which is what I should have been wearing considering most ladies take a half a size down). My feet were numb after an hour or so in the 140mms. 

I've read on here missrocks went up a size and you went down...? what to do!?! down or up...  damn louboutin and his cooky sizing.


----------



## sofaa

my friend sent these to me if it helps anyone :

close up of the nude asteroids






metal nodo in the lady clou style 








anddd a shot of the pigalili plato on a celeb I think..


----------



## AEGIS

jamidee said:


> Can I really justify buying both the gold maggie AND the metal nodo piggie... in the same skin? Seems so gluttonous.resents like... there are starving kids in africa.




i get it bc i thought about the same thing....i think the maggie might work best bc idk if i would actually be able to walk in the MN


----------



## jamidee

No roccia and gold Maggie sold out company wide. Fml.

But nude and black asteroid available in my size... Just a bummer I can't see them in person because I don't know how I feel about them. Dess, don't you have them? Do you love them? I think I like the nude the best.


----------



## jamidee

AEGIS said:
			
		

> i get it bc i thought about the same thing....i think the maggie might work best bc idk if i would actually be able to walk in the MN



Yea well I was gonna jump on the gold but it's sold out company wide except for a 39.5  isn't tht your size?


----------



## AEGIS

jamidee said:


> No roccia and hold Maggie sold out company wide. Fml.




at the boutiques?


----------



## AEGIS

jamidee said:


> Yea well I was gonna jump on the gold but it's sold out company wide except for a 39.5  isn't tht your size?





why yes....yes it is.  unfortunately this girl is unemployed and doesn't think her husband will co-sign this.  damn it i need a job!


----------



## jamidee

AEGIS said:
			
		

> at the boutiques?



Yea but I'm limited to boutiques because it's for a signing. Otherwise, I'd go with mandarin Bianca 120mm. I Heart that shoe.


----------



## jenayb

jamidee said:


> Ok... sizing question. I have wider feet so I feel like my feet don't always fit in the sizes they are supposed to. I wear a 40 in patent Bianca which is technically my CL TTS. There is no way I could get into a 39.5 (which is what I should have been wearing considering most ladies take a half a size down). My feet were numb after an hour or so in the 140mms.
> 
> I've read on here missrocks went up a size and you went down...? what to do!?! down or up...  damn louboutin and his cooky sizing.


 
I do not have wide feet, so take my advice with a grain of salt, but I really think that sizing down is the way to go, especially with patent since it stretches!


----------



## jamidee

AEGIS said:
			
		

> why yes....yes it is.  unfortunately this girl is unemployed and doesn't think her husband will co-sign this.  damn it i need a job!



Legal research for an attorney is pretty lucrative. It could be your shoe fund!


----------



## Missrocks

jamidee said:


> Ok... sizing question. I have wider feet so I feel like my feet don't always fit in the sizes they are supposed to. I wear a 40 in patent Bianca which is technically my CL TTS. There is no way I could get into a 39.5 (which is what I should have been wearing considering most ladies take a half a size down). My feet were numb after an hour or so in the 140mms.
> 
> I've read on here missrocks went up a size and you went down...? what to do!?! down or up...  damn louboutin and his cooky sizing.




Ok, so if this helps, I do have a slighty wider toe area. But the bianca toe box is on the wider side,  so I didn't really size up due to width on these, more so length. I am a US 7 and usually wear a 37 to 37.5 in most Cls. could have probably got a 37 in the Bianca 120 (instead of a 37.5), but I would have had to have it stretched for my bigger foot for sure, cause that toe was right at the end. I wear a 37 in New VP's, 37.5 HP, 36.5 in bianca 140, 37 pigalle 100, 37-37.5 simple 100, 37.5 in ronron. 
To sum it up, I feel this toe box fit really similar to the ron-ron toe box. But i really cant imagine sizing down for this style. Out of 6 different SA's that I asked about sizing 2 said Go with your US size and 4 said. size up 1/2 size.

Oh, also, I have never noticed patent stretching too much for, or at least noting that foot petals cant fix, which I actually prefer wearing my shoes with those anyways.


----------



## chanel*liz

jamidee said:


> No roccia and gold Maggie sold out company wide. Fml.
> 
> But nude and black asteroid available in my size... Just a bummer I can't see them in person because I don't know how I feel about them. Dess, don't you have them? Do you love them? I think I like the nude the best.



for sure I like the nude better.. just my opinion


----------



## Louboufan

jamidee said:


> No roccia and gold Maggie sold out company wide. Fml.
> 
> But nude and black asteroid available in my size... Just a bummer I can't see them in person because I don't know how I feel about them. Dess, don't you have them? Do you love them? I think I like the nude the best.


 
 No roccia meaning you don't want them or none available in your size?


----------



## KaGordy

Jamidee- 
I just got back from his signing in NYC, they were not checking where you bought your shoes from. I bought mine from Bergdorfs and was told I had to show proof that I bought them from their store, but no one was checking. You just need brand new, never worn shoes for him to sign. You would most likely be able to buy any pair from any boutique or store  and have them signed.


----------



## jamidee

Louboufan said:
			
		

> No roccia meaning you don't want them or none available in your size?



Oh I really like them but the boutiques won't have them until march


----------



## jamidee

KaGordy said:
			
		

> Jamidee-
> I just got back from his signing in NYC, they were not checking where you bought your shoes from. I bought mine from Bergdorfs and was told I had to show proof that I bought them from their store, but no one was checking. You just need brand new, never worn shoes for him to sign. You would most likely be able to buy any pair from any boutique or store  and have them signed.



Really?! That would be awesome!


----------



## KaGordy

jamidee said:
			
		

> Really?! That would be awesome!



Not one person had their shoes checked!


----------



## jamidee

KaGordy said:
			
		

> Not one person had their shoes checked!



Ok I might bank on that. Thanks for the intel!


----------



## Louboufan

jamidee said:


> Oh I really like them but the boutiques won't have them until march


Saks has them.


----------



## jamidee

Does the cork/gold spike alti come in 140mm as well?


----------



## jenayb

jamidee said:


> Does the cork/gold spike alti come in 140mm as well?



Girl, no. I wish!


----------



## jamidee

jenaywins said:
			
		

> Girl, no. I wish!



Well that's out. Me and 160mm don't get along. Anyhoo, I'd like your SA info, lady. Mandarin Bianca! Yay!! I am finally going to get my feet into those babies.


----------



## jenayb

jamidee said:


> Well that's out. Me and 160mm don't get along. Anyhoo, I'd like your SA info, lady. Mandarin Bianca! Yay!! I am finally going to get my feet into those babies.



I'll PM you, doll.


----------



## LizzielovesCL

shontel said:


> Yeah, i went to the Miami Boutique a couple weeks ago and they didn't even know he was coming to Miami (Saks).  I have to figure out what to get for signing also. I wonder what's the max amount of shoes he will sign.


I know... I have spoken to my SA at Saks he says they expect a lot of people. I would try two or three pairs??


----------



## PetitColibri

does anyone knows if any style in python fairy tale menthe are already available in th US ?


----------



## shontel

Last night I went to Saks and my SA told me that Msr. will sign as many Loubies as we bring him.  It's going to be a loooooong night.


LizzielovesCL said:


> I know... I have spoken to my SA at Saks he says they expect a lot of people. I would try two or three pairs??


----------



## PeepToe

shontel said:
			
		

> Last night I went to Saks and my SA told me that Msr. will sign as many Loubies as we bring him.  It's going to be a loooooong night.



So we can bring shoes on top of purchases made that day right? I only want to bring one. And I think I will be meeting you on Monday Shontel!


----------



## LizzielovesCL

shontel said:


> Last night I went to Saks and my SA told me that Msr. will sign as many Loubies as we bring him.  It's going to be a loooooong night.


 Okay, cool!! Then I will bring some, not all because I would hate if other brought there whole closet!! Thank you, for the intel!!


----------



## LizzielovesCL

PeepToe said:


> So we can bring shoes on top of purchases made that day right? I only want to bring one. And I think I will be meeting you on Monday Shontel!


I am excited to meet both of you that day!!


----------



## anjali

LizzielovesCL said:
			
		

> I am excited to meet both of you that day!!



I will be there too!!!


----------



## PeepToe

Yay! I didn't realize how many of us were in Florida! Can't wait to meet everyone!!!


----------



## jamidee

for anyone that has the asteroid... do you think it's possible to size down half a size?


----------



## AEGIS

jamidee said:


> for anyone that has the asteroid... do you think it's possible to size down half a size?



don't you size down for theMaggie? i think it's the same sizing


----------



## AEGIS

PetitColibri said:


> does anyone knows if any style in python fairy tale menthe are already available in th US ?



i know it was purchased by Saks....FL might be one the states to receive it


----------



## jamidee

AEGIS said:


> don't you size down for theMaggie? i think it's the same sizing


Nope, tts. But I could have sized down half a size for the indigo. But the anthra are definitely tts. 

I got a really great deal on asteroid, but didn't know if half a size down would work.


----------



## jamidee

PeepToe said:


> Yay! I didn't realize how many of us were in Florida! Can't wait to meet everyone!!!


I won't be there but my shoes will be!!


----------



## shontel

LizzielovesCL said:
			
		

> Okay, cool!! Then I will bring some, not all because I would hate if other brought there whole closet!! Thank you, for the intel!!



You're welcome! I'm going to bring a few pairs as well. I can't wait to meet everyone!  (I'm don't know how to multi quote on my cell. )


----------



## shontel

jamidee said:
			
		

> Nope, tts. But I could have sized down half a size for the indigo. But the anthra are definitely tts.
> 
> I got a really great deal on asteroid, but didn't know if half a size down would work.



I sized them as my CL TTS (38) which is the same size I am in the Maggies. 1/2 size up was too big! 1/2 size down would not have worked at all! Hth.


----------



## shontel

AEGIS said:
			
		

> don't you size down for theMaggie? i think it's the same sizing



Yep its exactly the same sizing.


----------



## LizzielovesCL

PeepToe said:


> Yay! I didn't realize how many of us were in Florida! Can't wait to meet everyone!!!


Awesome, to meet you guys finally!!


----------



## 318Platinum

LizzielovesCL said:


> Awesome, to meet you guys finally!!



Does anyone know if he will come to the Dallas Boutique as well? I'm so Jealy of you all right now!!!


----------



## jenayb

jamidee said:


> for anyone that has the asteroid... do you think it's possible to size down half a size?


 
No. Absolutely won't work..... It's a tricky fit and should be taken exactly TTS. 



AEGIS said:


> don't you size down for theMaggie? i think it's the same sizing


 
You would think it is, but it really isn't.


----------



## jamidee

jenaywins said:


> No. Absolutely won't work..... It's a tricky fit and should be taken exactly TTS.
> 
> 
> 
> You would think it is, but it really isn't.


even if I stretch them?


----------



## jenayb

jamidee said:


> even if I stretch them?


 
Sorry babe.


----------



## LizzielovesCL

318Platinum said:


> Does anyone know if he will come to the Dallas Boutique as well? I'm so Jealy of you all right now!!!


I do not know... You should call them and find out@!


----------



## jenayb

Noooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!! The Asteroid 140 is out and I got impatient and JUST bought the 160!!!!!!


----------



## AEGIS

jenaywins said:


> Noooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!! The Asteroid 140 is out and I got impatient and JUST bought the 160!!!!!!




return it girl!  i know you haven't worn them yet.


----------



## jenayb

AEGIS said:


> return it girl! i know you haven't worn them yet.


 
Girl, for real. I would have already been to NM and back, but I found mine on eBay - brand new in the box - and can't return them! I seriously am STUPID!!


----------



## AEGIS

jenaywins said:


> Girl, for real. I would have already been to NM and back, but I found mine on eBay - brand new in the box - and can't return them! I seriously am STUPID!!




damn! where are the 140mm?


----------



## jenayb

AEGIS said:


> damn! where are the 140mm?


 
Not in my closet, boo, that much I know.


----------



## daisy2418

AEGIS said:


> damn! where are the 140mm?


The black ones are on NAP right now.  I've been clicking back and forth about 100 times and I stop myself from pulling the trigger every time!


----------



## jenayb

daisy2418 said:


> The black ones are on NAP right now. I've been clicking back and forth about 100 times and I stop myself from pulling the trigger every time!


 
Screw it, right? I just ordered them. You can join my club. :ninja:


----------



## AEGIS

jenaywins said:


> Screw it, right? I just ordered them. You can join my club. :ninja:





damn woman! you do NOT play! i'll drink to that.


----------



## jenayb

AEGIS said:


> damn woman! you do NOT play! i'll drink to that.


 


No, girl... Definitely not. 

And I mean, honestly........ The Mago 160mm was incredibly tolerable, but I SWEAR the Asteroid feels different. I was in pain after just putting those suckers on so I mean... This style is SO me, and I want to wear and love them... The 140mm just makes more sense. I can't have a shoe that's damn near $2k just sitting, right? 

.................... Right!?!?!?


----------



## AEGIS

jenaywins said:


> No, girl... Definitely not.
> 
> And I mean, honestly........ The Mago 160mm was incredibly tolerable, but I SWEAR the Asteroid feels different. I was in pain after just putting those suckers on so I mean... This style is SO me, and I want to wear and love them... The 140mm just makes more sense. I can't have a shoe that's damn near $2k just sitting, right?
> 
> .................... Right!?!?!?





i feel the same way about my maggie 160 and i kinda want to get rid of them. 

i hope you love them!


----------



## jenayb

AEGIS said:


> i feel the same way about my maggie 160 and i kinda want to get rid of them.
> 
> i hope you love them!


 
Thank you, babe! 

I literally cannot wait. 

You do have the option of having the heels professionally shortened, but when that isn't done correctly... Yeah. Ruined.


----------



## AEGIS

jenaywins said:


> Thank you, babe!
> 
> I literally cannot wait.
> 
> You do have the option of having the heels professionally shortened, but when that isn't done correctly... Yeah. Ruined.




i've been thinking about it actually and strassing them tbh.


----------



## jenayb

AEGIS said:


> i've been thinking about it actually and strassing them tbh.


 
Do it!!!


----------



## fumi

Is there any chance they will come out with nude Asteroid in the 140??!!


----------



## jamidee

fumi said:
			
		

> Is there any chance they will come out with nude Asteroid in the 140??!!



Palazzo and forum shop vegas has it in this week  I'm hopping on that train.


----------



## daisy2418

jenaywins said:


> Screw it, right? I just ordered them. You can join my club. :ninja:



:ninja: it only took 12 hours of clicking back and forth.  apparently, that's my breaking point!!


----------



## jenayb

daisy2418 said:


> :ninja: it only took 12 hours of clicking back and forth.  apparently, that's my breaking point!!





Atta girl. You made the right choice!!!

NOTHING is worse than debating and then finally deciding to purchase, only to find the item is sold out!!!


----------



## daisy2418

so so true, jenay!!


----------



## fumi

jamidee said:


> Palazzo and forum shop vegas has it in this week  I'm hopping on that train.



Thank you jamidee!  I hope they don't sell out soon


----------



## jenayb

fumi said:


> Thank you jamidee!  I hope they don't sell out soon



Doubtful... The price tag of the Asteroid is a big put-off for a lot of folks.


----------



## Jönathan

jenaywins said:


> Doubtful... The price tag of the Asteroid is a big put-off for a lot of folks.



That reminds me...where are your Asteroid mod pics?


----------



## jenayb

Jönathan;20932395 said:
			
		

> That reminds me...where are your Asteroid mod pics?



Well, I'll post them when my new 140s get here!


----------



## Jönathan

jenaywins said:


> Well, I'll post them when my new 140s get here!



Sweet! I can't wait to see them!


----------



## fumi

jenaywins said:


> Well, I'll post them when my new 140s get here!



I see you've already listed the 160s on ebay


----------



## jamidee

jenaywins said:


> Well, I'll post them when my new 140s get here!



are the asteroids worth getting?? I go back and forth, but I have never seen them in person. At a sale price, I'd get them 100% then return if I don't love them....but considering they are the shoe I'll have signed, I don't want to ever get rid of them. Help?  It's so hard deciding because I haven't seen these shoes in person... or any other for that matter. So tell me from you expert opinion... do you love them... like maggie love? Cause I sure do love my maggies.


----------



## jenayb

jamidee said:


> are the asteroids worth getting?? I go back and forth, but I have never seen them in person. At a sale price, I'd get them 100% then return if I don't love them....but considering they are the shoe I'll have signed, I don't want to ever get rid of them. Help?  It's so hard deciding because I haven't seen these shoes in person... or any other for that matter. So tell me from you expert opinion... do you love them... like maggie love? Cause I sure do love my maggies.





For me personally, yes. They are 100% worth the price tag. They are beautiful in person. That being said, they are pricy! No two ways about it. I definitely will be picking up the nude colourway as well. I think the 160mm is a bit too much with the sky high heel AND the spikes.. But I think the 140mm is going to be just the right mixture of... Everything.


----------



## jamidee

jenaywins said:


> For me personally, yes. They are 100% worth the price tag. They are beautiful in person. That being said, they are pricy! No two ways about it. I definitely will be picking up the nude colourway as well. I think the 160mm is a bit too much with the sky high heel AND the spikes.. But I think the 140mm is going to be just the right mixture of... Everything.



Ok. Thanks love!! Then I'm doing it. I think I'm going for nude because I wanted a nude 140 shoe last night and came up empty handed. So, it kind of fits into my collection better. Actually... I don't have black 140's either... lol. But, I do have black closed toe whereas nude I only have the VP. Have you seen the nude in person? Is the black so much prettier?

:urock:


----------



## jenayb

jamidee said:


> Ok. Then I'm doing it. I think I'm going for nude because I wanted a nude 140 shoe last night and came up empty handed. So, it kind of fits into my collection better. Have you seen the nude in person? Is the black so much prettier?



I have not seen the nude in person, but I have seen a lot of pictures. 

I personally prefer the black, and if I could only have one, black would be my choice. The strass is a gunmetal colour on the black, as are the spikes, whereas the strass/spikes are silver on the nude. For me, the gunmetal has a bigger wow factor.


----------



## jamidee

jenaywins said:


> I have not seen the nude in person, but I have seen a lot of pictures.
> 
> I personally prefer the black, and if I could only have one, black would be my choice. The strass is a gunmetal colour on the black, as are the spikes, whereas the strass/spikes are silver on the nude. For me, the gunmetal has a bigger wow factor.



I guess I need to get to TPF picture stalking to check them out!


----------



## AEGIS

jamidee said:


> are the asteroids worth getting?? I go back and forth, but I have never seen them in person. At a sale price, I'd get them 100% then return if I don't love them....but considering they are the shoe I'll have signed, I don't want to ever get rid of them. Help?  It's so hard deciding because I haven't seen these shoes in person... or any other for that matter. So tell me from you expert opinion... do you love them... like maggie love? Cause I sure do love my maggies.



I don't like them the way I love the maggies. I saw them in person and felt 'meh'

it's weird....i think the asteroid are extreme but not extreme enough


----------



## jamidee

AEGIS said:


> I don't like them the way I love the maggies. I saw them in person and felt 'meh'
> 
> it's weird....i think the asteroid are extreme but not extreme enough



I was worried thats how I'd feel about them in person. I might just have to go for it, though. Because A. it's that or a 40 pigalle carnival which is too big for me considering my pigalle size is a 39-39.5 B. I want a shoe signed. 

If I could return them and they weren't signed... I wouldnt be nearly as anal about it as I am being.


----------



## jamidee

jenaywins said:


> Here's a close up of the spikes/strass on mine.


----------



## jenayb

jamidee said:


>



Yep. That was my reaction, too. They are literally amazeballs.


----------



## julies*shoes

I just got a picture of the new Bibi 120 in mandarin suede from the Las Vegas Palazzo Boutique.  It is the 2nd from the right.  The others are (from left to right)

Melides leopard (x2), Panama Lady Corest in Turq Suede, Bibi 120 mandarin and Banane mandarin.


----------



## fumi

The asteroid never interested me until I saw them in the nude color. I went crazy over them because I am a girly girl and the nude gave it more of a feminine look to them, which looks awesome contrasted with the spikes


----------



## jenayb

julies*shoes said:


> I just got a picture of the new Bibi 120 in mandarin suede from the LA Boutique.  It is the 2nd from the right.  The others are (from left to right)
> 
> Melides leopard (x2), Panama Lady Corest in Turq Suede, Bibi 120 mandarin and Banane mandarin.



... And did we buy these?


----------



## julies*shoes

jenaywins said:


> ... And did we buy these?


 
I am on the fence on these.  I love the Bianca 120 but am not sure I love the thicker heel.  Seeing that turq suede next to them, I am thinking I am going to get on the wait list for the Bianca 120 turq suede on the ecom site.  That color is amazing!


----------



## jenayb

julies*shoes said:


> I am on the fence on these.  I love the Bianca 120 but am not sure I love the thicker heel.  Seeing that turq suede next to them, I am thinking I am going to get on the wait list for the Bianca 120 turq suede on the ecom site.  That color is amazing!



I personally do not care for the 120mm thick heel, but the Bianca is just right. I'm already plotting all my colours. :ninja:


----------



## jamidee

How much do python daffs retail for?


----------



## laleeza

jamidee said:


> How much do python daffs retail for?



The Opaco is 1495 and I think the denim python is a bit more


----------



## anjali

jamidee said:
			
		

> how much do python daffs retail for?



$1495


----------



## julies*shoes

jenaywins said:


> I personally do not care for the 120mm thick heel, but the Bianca is just right. I'm already plotting all my colours. :ninja:


 
Me too!  I would kill for a Roccia python Bianca 120 but I don't think they made it.


----------



## jenayb

julies*shoes said:


> Me too!  I would kill for a Roccia python Bianca 120 but I don't think they made it.



Fingers crossed that the 120 someday makes it on to the SO list.


..... Or not. I value owning a home and a vehicle. I'd rather not go into the poor house SO'ing shoes and lose everything.


----------



## AEGIS

jenaywins said:


> Fingers crossed that the 120 someday makes it on to the SO list.
> 
> 
> ..... Or not. I value owning a home and a vehicle. I'd rather not go into the poor house SO'ing shoes and lose everything.





it will.  heck- maggies are part of the classic collection.


----------



## dbeth

jenaywins said:


> Here's a close up of the spikes/strass on mine.



Wow, great up close shot!! I kindof like the asteroids but I don't have big enough balls to wear them. I find them very very interesting, but just not enough to buy them. But I have noticed that when I don't like a style or not sure about it, I end up loving it later......Like the spikes. 



julies*shoes said:


> I just got a picture of the new Bibi 120 in mandarin suede from the Las Vegas Palazzo Boutique.  It is the 2nd from the right.  The others are (from left to right)
> 
> Melides leopard (x2), Panama Lady Corest in Turq Suede, Bibi 120 mandarin and Banane mandarin.




Oh my--- that lady corset in Turq suede!!


----------



## bprimuslevy

AEGIS said:
			
		

> it will.  heck- maggies are part of the classic collection.



Does that mean there will be a Maggie each season?


----------



## 318Platinum

laleeza said:


> The Opaco is 1495 and I think the denim python is a bit more



Yes, I believe that the Denim is $1,895 or $1,995. I don't think they did the denim in Daff, just Highness and Daff sling. Maybe other styles, but I think for 160s, that is it.


----------



## AEGIS

bprimuslevy said:


> Does that mean there will be a Maggie each season?




i think so due to the style's popularity


----------



## jamidee

AEGIS said:


> i think so due to the style's popularity



I really want a red one in a calypso-esque fashion. The red and aqua was DIVINE!!


----------



## jenayb

The Maggie isn't quite considered classic yet.


----------



## AEGIS

jenaywins said:


> The Maggie isn't quite considered classic yet.





collection: classique.  doesn't that mean you can SO?

http://us.christianlouboutin.com/shoes-1/pumps/maggie-kid.html


----------



## jenayb

AEGIS said:


> collection: classique
> 
> http://us.christianlouboutin.com/shoes-1/pumps/maggie-kid.html



Classic isn't the Maggie IMO. Sorry. 

Decollete, Rolanda, Bianca.... Sure. Maggie? Nahhh.


----------



## AEGIS

jenaywins said:


> Classic isn't the Maggie IMO. Sorry.
> 
> Decollete, Rolanda, Bianca.... Sure. Maggie? Nahhh.




i'm not talking about whether you consider the shoe to be classic, i'm just talking about how CL categorizes it.


----------



## jenayb

AEGIS said:


> i'm not talking about whether you consider the shoe to be classic, i'm just talking about how CL categorizes it.



Right right.


----------



## indypup

IMO if the MBB can be SO'd successfully (I still swoon over Asha's red suede pair) the Maggie could be too.  It's at the height of its popularity right now... has anyone ever inquired about a Maggie SO?

Edited to add: of course it's all up to the atelier and the boutique you place the order through, but I really do think that the odds of a Maggie SO aren't bad.


----------



## shorty_

mishybelle said:


> Hi Ladies, I dropped by CL Robertson and NM Beverly Hills yesterday... here's what I saw (or at least what I remember):
> 
> CL Robertson
> 
> 
> Lady Corset in turquoise and a sandy sort of color. I would say TTS or go a half size down. I'm a 36.5 in the Lady Peep and the 36 would have fit better.
> Cork Daffodile only 41 left
> Maggie in gold and pewter
> a gorgeous yellow Almeria
> Lady Max in black
> Asteroide in black patent
> Une plume sling in pollock
> A gorgeous No Prive strass in a sort of blackish brown AB. Totally stunning in person!
> Piou Piou in leopard... I wasn't a big fan of this style hybrid until I saw it in person. Very cute!
> Mandarin red Elisa (or maybe it was Fifi)... swoon!
> Not sure of the style name, but it looked like a Matrinana 120. It came in fuxia satin and white satin. Super sexy and it reminded me of the Youpli
> Tons of men's styles
> Tons and tons of classics in black and nude (including Bianca, simple, new simple, pigalle, fifi, elisa)
> NM BH
> 
> 
> Highness in nude patent and black/red
> Daffodile panama geometrico
> Duvette black patent/gold
> Bibi 120!!!! black nappa with stacked heel - seriously super comfy. However, they are not as sexy as the 140. I have thicker calves and the 120mm heel height was making my legs look kinda matronly, so I passed. If you're interested, go now. They just got them and have a full size run starting at 34! I'd say it fits just like the 140, so go half a size down from TTS



Do you remeber where you saw the Lady corset at?


----------



## AEGIS

shorty_ said:


> Do you remeber where you saw the Lady corset at?




in her list she said it's at the CL boutique at Robertson


----------



## jamidee

I've come to the conclusion that tpf desensitizes me. Istarted out despising the highness. Like hating, now I've looked at it so much it's grown on me enough that I just purchased.


----------



## samina

jamidee said:


> I've come to the conclusion that tpf desensitizes me. Istarted out despising the highness. Like hating, now I've looked at it so much it's grown on me enough that I just purchased.



Jamie - which style are u wearing in the pic <---


----------



## BirkinsNShoes

I saw these, and it was love. #1 item on my wish list for sure. I want them in gold and black.


----------



## jamidee

samina said:
			
		

> Jamie - which style are u wearing in the pic <---



Those are hyper prive


----------



## Dessye

jamidee said:


> I've come to the conclusion that tpf desensitizes me. Istarted out despising the highness. Like hating, now I've looked at it so much it's grown on me enough that I just purchased.


 
:giggles:  <---- sorry, couldn't help it!


----------



## Dessye

Pink specchio/zebra Asteroid 160 just arrived at Ecom today!  I've decided to pass on my 37.5 so that size is definitely available!


----------



## GCGDanielle

jamidee said:


> I've come to the conclusion that tpf desensitizes me. Istarted out despising the highness. Like hating, now I've looked at it so much it's grown on me enough that I just purchased.


 
Which color/material???


----------



## gymangel812

BirkinsNShoes said:


> I saw these, and it was love. #1 item on my wish list for sure. I want them in gold and black.


wowsers those are more gorgeous than i thought they would be! where is my money tree?!?!


----------



## jamidee

Dessye said:
			
		

> :giggles:  <---- sorry, couldn't help it!



All your fault dess!


----------



## BirkinsNShoes

gymangel812 said:


> wowsers those are more gorgeous than i thought they would be! where is my money tree?!?!



Same here. I was unsure when I saw them in a picture. They give me a Daff/Highness upgraded version of the original pair. When I actually saw them in person, I was like these are gorg. I have a Lanvin dress that would go with these perfectly, so I might have to shake the money tree and remove the self-imposed ban.


----------



## AEGIS

jamidee said:


> I've come to the conclusion that tpf desensitizes me. Istarted out despising the highness. Like hating, now I've looked at it so much it's grown on me enough that I just purchased.




what color? the orangey color?


----------



## gymangel812

BirkinsNShoes said:


> Same here. I was unsure when I saw them in a picture. They give me a Daff/Highness upgraded version of the original pair. When I actually saw them in person, I was like these are gorg. I have a Lanvin dress that would go with these perfectly, so I might have to shake the money tree and remove the self-imposed ban.


ooh post pics if you get them! i won't even be getting them unless they go on sale (yeah right like that would ever happen LOL)


----------



## jenayb

jamidee said:


> I've come to the conclusion that tpf desensitizes me. Istarted out despising the highness. Like hating, now I've looked at it so much it's grown on me enough that I just purchased.


 
Oh geez. And I see the Asteroid has snuck into your siggy.  Heh. 



BirkinsNShoes said:


> I saw these, and it was love. #1 item on my wish list for sure. I want them in gold and black.


 
These look like Barbie doll shose to me.


----------



## bprimuslevy

jenaywins said:


> Oh geez. And I see the Asteroid has snuck into your siggy.  Heh.
> 
> 
> 
> These look like Barbie doll shose to me.


 
There is a pair similar to these that came with my daughter's CL Barbie Doll. I think they're cool.


----------



## jenayb

bprimuslevy said:


> There is a pair similar to these that came with my daughter's CL Barbie Doll. I think they're cool.


 
Yes. On a Barbie Doll. Lol.


----------



## AEGIS

i don't hate the spikey shoe...i like it...i just wish it were LESS of a platform...but i guess CL lives by the motto "go hard or go home."


----------



## jenayb

AEGIS said:


> i don't hate the spikey shoe...i like it...i just wish it were LESS of a platform...but i guess CL lives by the motto "*go hard or go home*."


 
I'm pretty sure that is the actual style name.


----------



## jamidee

jenaywins said:


> Oh geez. And I see the Asteroid has snuck into your siggy.  Heh.
> 
> 
> 
> These look like Barbie doll shose to me.



I can't find a 140mm... So I'm going to wait til the sale.. Hopefully they make it. Next on my list is Bianca 120mm.


----------



## dbeth

jamidee said:


> I've come to the conclusion that tpf desensitizes me. Istarted out despising the highness. Like hating, now I've looked at it so much it's grown on me enough that I just purchased.





Dessye said:


> :giggles:  <---- sorry, couldn't help it!





jamidee said:


> All your fault dess!




  I wasn't a fan of the highness either until Dessye got them!!  They have been on my mind & I am sure I will want to try them on soon. 

Jamidee-- can't wait to see them on you!


----------



## dbeth

jenaywins said:


> I'm pretty sure that is the actual style name.








jamidee said:


> I can't find a 140mm... So I'm going to wait til the sale.. Hopefully they make it. Next on my list is Bianca 120mm.




Let me help you. :greengrin:

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/178020


----------



## BirkinsNShoes

YES. I kept thinking, "I've seen something like these shoes," and I could not remember where. It's the Barbie. Lol.


----------



## jenayb

jamidee said:


> I can't find a 140mm... So I'm going to wait til the sale.. Hopefully they make it. Next on my list is Bianca 120mm.


 
http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/178020


----------



## DemoiselleD

BirkinsNShoes said:


> I saw these, and it was love. #1 item on my wish list for sure. I want them in gold and black.



Love the Isolde! But only in gold/nude...black looks too S&M/bondage-ish IMO


----------



## BirkinsNShoes

DemoiselleD said:


> Love the Isolde! But only in gold/nude...black looks too S&M/bondage-ish IMO



You are so right. My DH was like, "Hmm." I was like, "What?" He chuckled a little and said, "Someone is trying to channel their inner freak. Do you have an alter ego that I need to be on the look our for?" I just had to laugh and walk away. In my day to day life I wouldn't wear Isolde in black. Definitely gives me an S&M vibe. I might need to make a trip to Agent Provocateur and pick up a blindfold and a corset.


----------



## sobe2009

BirkinsNShoes said:


> I saw these, and it was love. #1 item on my wish list for sure. I want them in gold and black.




I really love them in both colors. Those shoes are something else, one of a kind!!


----------



## LizzielovesCL

sobe2009 said:


> I really love them in both colors. Those shoes are something else, one of a kind!!


 I agree, they def. works  of art./


----------



## samina

jamidee said:


> Those are hyper prive



Thanks they are sooo pretty


----------



## PeepToe

sobe2009 said:
			
		

> I really love them in both colors. Those shoes are something else, one of a kind!!



Can I just tell you that I am dying over here. I must have some kind of inner freak because I loooooove them in black.


----------



## PetitColibri

PeepToe said:


> Can I just tell you that I am dying over here. I must have some kind of inner freak because I loooooove them in black.



lol me too


----------



## BirkinsNShoes

Haha. The Isolde is a very unique shoe. I am buying them. I might never wear the black pair out of the house, but that's OK. Something tells me my DH probably will prefer it that way.


----------



## jamidee

jenaywins said:


> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/178020



Dang you...jenay:devil:!!!  I have the tab open and I can't stop looking at them. Once I get something in my head... I might as well give in because I HAVE TO HAVE IT!


----------



## jamidee

dbeth said:


> Let me help you. :greengrin:
> 
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/178020



  Of course I can't stop staring now...DO you have a pair?


----------



## jamidee

dbeth said:


> I wasn't a fan of the highness either until Dessye got them!!  They have been on my mind & I am sure I will want to try them on soon.
> 
> Jamidee-- can't wait to see them on you!



I can't wait to see them on me too! Because with the way I always feel about 160mm, they might possibly perhaps most definitely going back. The skin is what gets me. The denim python indio...


----------



## jamidee

AEGIS said:


> i don't hate the spikey shoe...i like it...i just wish it were LESS of a platform...but i guess CL lives by the motto "go hard or go home."



That shoe just scares me. If I ever get to the point where I'm talking about purchasing it. Virtual kick my *** and commit me. (because I'm sure once sales come around and it makes the sale...this will happen.)


----------



## jenayb

jamidee said:


> Dang you...jenay:devil:!!!  I have the tab open and I can't stop looking at them. Once I get something in my head... I might as well give in because I HAVE TO HAVE IT!


 
I mean, shoot. It took me all of 7 minutes and 37 seconds to decide that these needed to be in my life.


----------



## jamidee

jenaywins said:


> I mean, shoot. It took me all of 7 minutes and 37 seconds to decide that these needed to be in my life.


I'm sure it'll be very typically me. I'll look at your thread when you add your mod pics...then immediately click BUY. You enable me, my friend.


----------



## sobe2009

LizzielovesCL said:


> I agree, they def. works  of art./


Totally agree!! 






PeepToe said:


> Can I just tell you that I am dying over here. I must have some kind of inner freak because I loooooove them in black.


Lol! ................... Ugh!!  my problem is I love both but i have to pick one. Help me!! 



BirkinsNShoes said:


> Haha. The Isolde is a very unique shoe. I am buying them. I might never wear the black pair out of the house, but that's OK. Something tells me my DH probably will prefer it that way.


Awesome!! ... Can't wait to see your pictures!!!


----------



## jenayb

jamidee said:


> I'm sure it'll be very typically me. I'll look at your thread when you add your mod pics...then immediately click BUY. You enable me, my friend.


 
 Always here to help.


----------



## sobe2009

PetitColibri said:


> lol me too



Me three!


----------



## NANI1972

Does anyone know if Saks is getting the Bianca 120?


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

Anyone is against the ISOLDE 160?
Does it worth the 4k$????
Advice


----------



## jenayb

^SeDuCTive^ said:


> Anyone is against the ISOLDE 160?
> Does it worth the 4k$????
> Advice


 
Nice to see you, babe. 

You know you have wanted that shoe from the get go, so is it worth $4k to you? It's not for me, but it is definitely a work of art and I could totally see you loving it to death. I would not pass if I were you.


----------



## sobe2009

jenaywins said:


> Nice to see you, babe.
> 
> You know you have wanted that shoe from the get go, so is it worth $4k to you? It's not for me, but it is definitely a work of art and I could totally see you loving it to death. I would not pass if I were you.



Great way to put it!!


----------



## jenayb

sobe2009 said:


> Great way to put it!!


----------



## shorty_

AEGIS said:


> in her list she said it's at the CL boutique at Robertson



Yeah I saw it too late..after I already quoted haha my bad


----------



## sobe2009

^SeDuCTive^ said:


> Anyone is against the ISOLDE 160?
> Does it worth the 4k$????
> Advice




I love them!! and probably will be the only shoe i get all season.... so far 
Now is worth 4K for me? Can I put a price on my happiness? lol I would rather for them to be priced differently, of course! ..... but at the end of the day it is what it is... 
Now, I still want to see them IRL before getting them.


----------



## bprimuslevy

I have a question for you ladies who have waitlisted on the ecomm site. Is the ETA accurate give or take a week? I'm debating waitlisting for the Bianca 120 in turquoise.


----------



## PeepToe

sobe2009 said:
			
		

> I love them!! and probably will be the only shoe i get all season.... so far
> Now is worth 4K for me? Can I put a price on my happiness? lol I would rather for them to be priced differently, of course! ..... but at the end of the day it is what it is...
> Now, I still want to see them IRL before getting them.



You will look amazing in either color. Seriously


----------



## sobe2009

PeepToe said:


> You will look amazing in either color. Seriously



XOXOXO  Thank you !!!


----------



## Dessye

sobe2009 said:


> I love them!! and probably will be the only shoe i get all season.... so far
> Now is worth 4K for me? Can I put a price on my happiness? lol I would rather for them to be priced differently, of course! ..... but at the end of the day it is what it is...
> Now, I still want to see them IRL before getting them.


 


^SeDuCTive^ said:


> Anyone is against the ISOLDE 160?
> Does it worth the 4k$????
> Advice


 
Get it!  I'm getting one (well, hopefully if I get the call...)!!!   There are only 2 more shoes that are must-haves for me this season... Yippeee!  Maybe my wallet will have a little break.


----------



## AEGIS

Dessye said:


> Get it!  I'm getting one (well, hopefully if I get the call...)!!!   There are only 2 more shoes that are must-haves for me this season... Yippeee!  Maybe my wallet will have a little break.




you're getting it!?!


----------



## BirkinsNShoes

sobe2009 said:


> Totally agree!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol! ................... Ugh!!  my problem is I love both but i have to pick one. Help me!!
> 
> 
> Awesome!! ... Can't wait to see your pictures!!!











The gold Isolde in real life. Seeing them up close is what made me like them even more. I had seen a picture, and I was like, "Gosh those are light." In person, they stand out and make a statement.


----------



## dbeth

jamidee said:


> Of course I can't stop staring now...DO you have a pair?




No way--- don't have the balls to wear them!! They are definitely a piece of art & i find them incredibly fascinating, I love to look at the pictures. And I am not crazy about 160 heels, I can barely do 150. I do like that it comes in the 140 though


----------



## BirkinsNShoes

^SeDuCTive^ said:


> Anyone is against the ISOLDE 160?
> Does it worth the 4k$????
> Advice



*Whispers* Yes, so worth it. I'm that little voice of motivation imploring you to get them. I saw them in person, and I definitely believe they are worth $4k. Something about the spikes like command attention.


----------



## PetitColibri

dbeth said:


> No way--- don't have the balls to wear them!! They are definitely a piece of art & i find them incredibly fascinating, I love to look at the pictures. And I am not crazy about 160 heels, I can barely do 150. *I do like that it comes in the 140 though*



Isolde comes in 140 ??


----------



## dbeth

BirkinsNShoes said:


> The gold Isolde in real life. Seeing them up close is what made me like them even more. I had seen a picture, and I was like, "Gosh those are light." In person, they stand out and make a statement.



Wow. And I thought the asteroid was out of this world.


----------



## dbeth

PetitColibri said:


> Isolde comes in 140 ??





Oh-- I don't know, we were talking about the Asteroid.


----------



## sobe2009

BirkinsNShoes said:


> The gold Isolde in real life. Seeing them up close is what made me like them even more. I had seen a picture, and I was like, "Gosh those are light." In person, they stand out and make a statement.



Thank you so much for posting this!!!!


----------



## mishybelle

shorty_ said:


> Do you remeber where you saw the Lady corset at?



Lady Corset was at CL Robertson in turqouise and a light beige/sandy color. I was there on Jan 29 and they had size 36.5 and up in both colors. Def no 36 in either color. Not sure about anything smaller than that.


----------



## Dessye

AEGIS said:


> you're getting it!?!


 
Well, I hope so...I'm waiting   I thought about emailing a reminder but then I feel like a pest.


----------



## Nolia

Dessye said:


> Well, I hope so...I'm waiting   I thought about emailing a reminder but then I feel like a pest.



I was thinking of getting it, but if another Canadian gal gets her hands on a pair of these, I think it should be you to represent. =D


----------



## sobe2009

Dessye said:
			
		

> Get it!  I'm getting one (well, hopefully if I get the call...)!!!   There are only 2 more shoes that are must-haves for me this season... Yippeee!  Maybe my wallet will have a little break.




What color are u getting babe?


----------



## Dessye

sobe2009 said:


> What color are u getting babe?



I'm hoping for the rose gold!   At first I thought the peep wouldn't look good but now that I see that it is Highness-like, I'm all over it!!


----------



## Dessye

Nolia said:


> I was thinking of getting it, but if another Canadian gal gets her hands on a pair of these, I think it should be you to represent. =D



Ahem!?!   And why must there be only one Canadian representative???


----------



## Nolia

Dessye said:


> Ahem!?!   And why must there be only one Canadian representative???



XD I don't know another other Canadian ladies getting them yet!!  And I don't think I will (strapped for cash this year b/c of the wedding).  So I live viciously through you~


----------



## carlinha

Dessye said:


> Well, I hope so...I'm waiting   I thought about emailing a reminder but then I feel like a pest.



you should be getting an email soon *dessye*.  they will be available on 2/13, so if you don't hear by then, maybe call/email


----------



## carlinha

BirkinsNShoes said:


> The gold Isolde in real life. Seeing them up close is what made me like them even more. I had seen a picture, and I was like, "Gosh those are light." In person, they stand out and make a statement.



they are the most outrageous, amazing shoes ever


----------



## BirkinsNShoes

carlinha said:


> they are the most outrageous, amazing shoes ever



I so agree. Seeing them sold me on the thought of purchasing them.


----------



## carlinha

BirkinsNShoes said:


> I so agree. Seeing them sold me on the thought of purchasing them.



let's see a modeling pic!!!!


----------



## Dessye

carlinha said:


> you should be getting an email soon *dessye*.  they will be available on 2/13, so if you don't hear by then, maybe call/email



Wow, thanks *C*!


----------



## carlinha

Dessye said:


> Wow, thanks *C*!



welcome!


----------



## Dessye

BirkinsNShoes said:


> The gold Isolde in real life. Seeing them up close is what made me like them even more. I had seen a picture, and I was like, "Gosh those are light." In person, they stand out and make a statement.



  You mean they're yellow gold and not rose gold?


----------



## carlinha

Dessye said:


> You mean they're yellow gold and not rose gold?



no they are rose gold specchio *dessye* (pinkish nude tint), definitely NOT yellow gold as in the yellow gold heels of the very mix


----------



## Dessye

carlinha said:


> no they are rose gold specchio *dessye* (pinkish nude tint), definitely NOT yellow gold as in the yellow gold heels of the very mix



I love you!!!!!


----------



## mommywithstyle

jenaywins said:


> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/178020



Shoe Twins!  I've been on the fence about them but can't resist the 140mm heel!  Sooooo I've decided they would be perfect for my 30th birthday celebration  Thank you for sharing the link!


----------



## BirkinsNShoes

Dessye said:


> You mean they're yellow gold and not rose gold?



The color is hard to describe. Not as gold as a yellow gold but not as pale as a rose gold. I would say in between but leaning more towards the rosier end.


----------



## KaGordy

I am desperately looking for Capsule Collection Trash Fred flats in a size 42. Other than bergdorfs, does anyone know who is carrying them? Helpppp!


----------



## Dessye

KaGordy said:


> I am desperately looking for Capsule Collection Trash Fred flats in a size 42. Other than bergdorfs, does anyone know who is carrying them? Helpppp!



I'm sure that the boutiques will carry these too.


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

jenaywins said:


> Nice to see you, babe.
> 
> You know you have wanted that shoe from the get go, so is it worth $4k to you? It's not for me, but it is definitely a work of art and I could totally see you loving it to death. I would not pass if I were you.



Hi Jenay, OMG you always read my mind babe!
I am really loving them specially the Gold version.
So, its better to go for them rather than regretting later !!!
Love you J !



sobe2009 said:


> I love them!! and probably will be the only shoe i get all season.... so far
> Now is worth 4K for me? Can I put a price on my happiness? lol I would rather for them to be priced differently, of course! ..... but at the end of the day it is what it is...
> Now, I still want to see them IRL before getting them.



I am sure you will rock.
I would say go for the Gold (BLINDLY) as they will look Amazing on you Sobe!



Dessye said:


> Get it!  I'm getting one (well, hopefully if I get the call...)!!!   There are only 2 more shoes that are must-haves for me this season... Yippeee!  Maybe my wallet will have a little break.



Oh, Dessy we seems to have the same taste and its getting more clear to me season after season 
I will get them hun.. but tell what are the 2 must have pairs ???????



BirkinsNShoes said:


> *Whispers* Yes, so worth it. I'm that little voice of motivation imploring you to get them. I saw them in person, and I definitely believe they are worth $4k. Something about the spikes like command attention.



Thank you sweets, i just can't wait to see your modeling pix.
Are you getting both :devil:


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

carlinha said:


> no they are rose gold specchio *dessye* (pinkish nude tint), definitely NOT yellow gold as in the yellow gold heels of the very mix



I can feel that this is a Hint* that you are considering them


----------



## 318Platinum

Are ALL styles that are going to be released for anniversary in that InStyle mag, or are there more that weren't pictured? Also, are they already available for purchase? I kinda want something. Any info is great.


----------



## Emma4790

Dessye said:


> Get it!  I'm getting one (well, hopefully if I get the call...)!!!   There are only 2 more shoes that are must-haves for me this season... Yippeee!  Maybe my wallet will have a little break.



I noticed you are hoping to get the black suede daffy this season, do you know who is  carrrying them? I was told there was only going to be black kid, hence getting on a waitlist on madison ave for the pink daffy. But I think i'd prefer black....


----------



## PetitColibri

in case anyone is interested, no Asteroid *160* for Europe !

also anyone knows the price tag of the Isolde ?


----------



## BirkinsNShoes

^SeDuCTive^ said:


> Hi Jenay, OMG you always read my mind babe!
> I am really loving them specially the Gold version.
> So, its better to go for them rather than regretting later !!!
> Love you J !
> 
> 
> 
> I am sure you will rock.
> I would say go for the Gold (BLINDLY) as they will look Amazing on you Sobe!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, Dessy we seems to have the same taste and its getting more clear to me season after season
> I will get them hun.. but tell what are the 2 must have pairs ???????
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you sweets, i just can't wait to see your modeling pix.
> Are you getting both :devil:



*Yes, after seeing them, I have decided to get both! I will be removing that self-imposed ban for both pairs. Unfortunately, my so-called bans always end up with me in one of the stores, in the e-store, in Barney's, or w/the credit card at Net-a-Porter or another fave store. I can't resist. I'm so glad I found this forum the other day. It helps feed into my addiction. &#9829;*


----------



## UpgradeU

I can't wait to see one of you ladies post modeling pics when the Isolde arrives, that is one HOT shoe!


----------



## carlinha

^SeDuCTive^ said:


> I can feel that this is a Hint* that you are considering them



oh no hint or consideration babe, the shoes are mine.



318Platinum said:


> Are ALL styles that are going to be released for anniversary in that InStyle mag, or are there more that weren't pictured? Also, are they already available for purchase? I kinda want something. Any info is great.



*318*, the 20 pairs listed on the InStyle magazine are the only 20 pairs for 20Ans.  Bergdorf already has them, I believe NM and Saks too (on Monday maybe?)... on 2/13 the boutiques will be selling them as well.  hope this helps!


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

^SeDuCTive^ said:


> I can feel that this is a Hint* that you are considering them:



Oh No !!
I was about to cancel this shoes when i read your post when you were disappointed and you wanted the Insunami 
I think the Isolde is much more comfortable than the Insunami.
This is another reason which advocate me to get them.
So happy that you love them


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

BirkinsNShoes said:


> *Yes, after seeing them, I have decided to get both! I will be removing that self-imposed ban for both pairs. Unfortunately, my so-called bans always end up with me in one of the stores, in the e-store, in Barney's, or w/the credit card at Net-a-Porter or another fave store. I can't resist. I'm so glad I found this forum the other day. It helps feed into my addiction. &#9829;*



I am so happy for you.. lucky girl..
OMG, i just can't stop thinking of them..
Someone post its modeling pic. Pleaaaase


----------



## carlinha

^SeDuCTive^ said:


> Oh No !!
> I was about to cancel this shoes when i read your post when you were disappointed and you wanted the Insunami
> I think the Isolde is much more comfortable than the Insunami.
> This is another reason which advocate me to get them.
> So happy that you love them



I agree, The Isunami would have been amazing, but the Isolde is also... And you are right, the comfort of the Daff last vs. the Alti last makes a world of difference!  The peeptoe has grown on me, I love my Highness, and there is no way in hell I am getting the Isunami now.. that ship has long sailed, so I better jump on the Isolde before it becomes impossible for me to get a pair too!  You won't regret it babe!!!


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

carlinha said:


> I agree, The Isunami would have been amazing, but the Isolde is also... And you are right, the comfort of the Daff last vs. the Alti last makes a world of difference!  The peeptoe has grown on me, I love my Highness, and there is no way in hell I am getting the Isunami now.. that ship has long sailed, so I better jump on the Isolde before it becomes impossible for me to get a pair too!  You won't regret it babe!!!



So excited.
I love the Gold Isolde but was deputing the price tag.
But now, they will be mine


----------



## Dessye

^SeDuCTive^ said:


> Oh, Dessy we seems to have the same taste and its getting more clear to me season after season
> I will get them hun.. but tell what are the 2 must have pairs ???????



  We will be Isolde twins....errr....triplets, quadruplets, quintuplets??? 

My 2 must-haves this season are: Black Very Mix and Rose Gold Isolde, per my siggy   I'm really crossing my fingers about the Very Mix.  I will be very, very disappointed if I miss out on them again.  Actually, the Banane mango watersnake is another must have, so 3 must haves!



Emma4790 said:


> I noticed you are hoping to get the black suede daffy this season, do you know who is  carrrying them? I was told there was only going to be black kid, hence getting on a waitlist on madison ave for the pink daffy. But I think i'd prefer black....



I'm considering it still but I'm not sure since I have black suede Clichy, black suede Bye Bye...I might pass actually.  Coci Pari had black suede Daffy in stock in larger sizes last I checked in the beginning of January and at old pricing   Ecom USA will be getting them along with some other boutiques I can't remember.



PetitColibri said:


> in case anyone is interested, no Asteroid *160* for Europe !
> 
> also anyone knows the price tag of the Isolde ?


 US$3995



BirkinsNShoes said:


> *Yes, after seeing them, I have decided to get both! I will be removing that self-imposed ban for both pairs. Unfortunately, my so-called bans always end up with me in one of the stores, in the e-store, in Barney's, or w/the credit card at Net-a-Porter or another fave store. I can't resist. I'm so glad I found this forum the other day. It helps feed into my addiction. &#9829;*



Lucky you --- two of them!   If I don't get the Very Mix, then maybe I'll get the black too 



carlinha said:


> I agree, The Isunami would have been amazing, but the Isolde is also... And you are right, the comfort of the Daff last vs. the Alti last makes a world of difference!  The peeptoe has grown on me, I love my Highness, and there is no way in hell I am getting the Isunami now.. that ship has long sailed, so I better jump on the Isolde before it becomes impossible for me to get a pair too!  You won't regret it babe!!!


----------



## missgiannina

I'm about to send my agreement form for the gold isolde !!! ,but I also love the black one, any opinions?


----------



## jamidee

Dessye said:
			
		

> We will be Isolde twins....errr....triplets, quadruplets, quintuplets???
> 
> My 2 must-haves this season are: Black Very Mix and Rose Gold Isolde, per my siggy   I'm really crossing my fingers about the Very Mix.  I will be very, very disappointed if I miss out on them again.  Actually, the Banane mango watersnake is another must have, so 3 must haves!
> 
> I'm considering it still but I'm not sure since I have black suede Clichy, black suede Bye Bye...I might pass actually.  Coci Pari had black suede Daffy in stock in larger sizes last I checked in the beginning of January and at old pricing   Ecom USA will be getting them along with some other boutiques I can't remember.
> 
> US$3995
> 
> Lucky you --- two of them!   If I don't get the Very Mix, then maybe I'll get the black too



Banane mango watersnake?!? Where is there a pic of this? That sounds divine!


----------



## 318Platinum

carlinha said:


> oh no hint or consideration babe, the shoes are mine.
> 
> 
> 
> *318*, the 20 pairs listed on the InStyle magazine are the only 20 pairs for 20Ans.  Bergdorf already has them, I believe NM and Saks too (on Monday maybe?)... on 2/13 the boutiques will be selling them as well.  hope this helps!



Thanks, *Car*!!! This helps a lot actually. Congrats on the Isolde (I believe you said you got it) I can't wait to see a reveal and serious MOD shots!!! I am on the edge of my seat for you!!!


----------



## DemoiselleD

For the ladies who have tried on the Isolde, can you please confirm if sizing is same as that of the daff/highness? TIA


----------



## gymangel812

can't wait to see everyone's pics of the isoldes!! i want a pair but they're a bit too $$ for a shoe i likely would pretty much never wear


----------



## anniethecat

missgiannina said:


> I'm about to send my agreement form for the gold isolde !!! ,but I also love the black one, any opinions?


 
I like the black.


----------



## Dessye

missgiannina said:


> I'm about to send my agreement form for the gold isolde !!! ,but I also love the black one, any opinions?



Yippeee!  Well, you know what my opinion is....


----------



## Dessye

Pigalle Pollock 100 on at Brown's:

http://www.brownsfashion.com/Produc..._shoes/Product.aspx?p=3482200&pc=1949741&cl=4


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

BirkinsNShoes said:


> The gold Isolde in real life. Seeing them up close is what made me like them even more. I had seen a picture, and I was like, "Gosh those are light." In person, they stand out and make a statement.



Omg!! Where are those?


----------



## BirkinsNShoes

CRISPEDROSA said:


> Omg!! Where are those?




They were on display at Bergdorf's during a C.L. event for the unveiling. I think they will be on display until the February 8th. They are gorg in person!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

BirkinsNShoes said:


> They were on display at Bergdorf's during a C.L. event for the unveiling. I think they will be on display until the February 8th. They are gorg in person!



Lucky you to see them IRL! Love them!


----------



## carlinha

DemoiselleD said:


> For the ladies who have tried on the Isolde, can you please confirm if sizing is same as that of the daff/highness? TIA



i took the same size as my daffs/highness however the specchio material is a bit stiffer and it may help to go 1/2 size up...


----------



## DemoiselleD

DemoiselleD said:


> For the ladies who have tried on the Isolde, can you please confirm if sizing is same as that of the daff/highness? TIA





carlinha said:


> i took the same size as my daffs/highness however the specchio material is a bit stiffer and it may help to go 1/2 size up...



Thanks *carlinha*....silly question: are the ankle straps detachable like the Amber? :giggles:


----------



## jenayb

So I have to ask, seeing as there are a few ladies who are planning on purchasing the Isolde.... Are we planning on actually wearing these out, or simply keeping as an amazing piece of art?


----------



## AEGIS

jenaywins said:


> So I have to ask, seeing as there are a few ladies who are planning on purchasing the Isolde.... Are we planning on actually wearing these out, or simply keeping as an amazing piece of art?





i hope everyone wears them OUT and PROUD!


----------



## jenayb

AEGIS said:


> i hope everyone wears them OUT and PROUD!





I would actually wear the black ones out!


----------



## gymangel812

jenaywins said:


> I would actually wear the black ones out!


me too! perhaps play them down a bit with leggings or jeans


----------



## jenayb

gymangel812 said:


> me too! perhaps play them down a bit with leggings or jeans



Shoot, or even just a plain black tulip dress. Oh my.


----------



## gymangel812

jenaywins said:


> Shoot, or even just a plain black tulip dress. Oh my.


oooh good thinking! i showed them to my bf and he hated them  he said they looked masculine because of the spikes i was hoping he would like them and maybe i could justify them lol.


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

ok i don't want you guys to get mad, but i really really like the isolde... if... the ankle straps were snipped off. i am very short so a thick ankle strap doesn't elongate me. but.. without the straps... i love the isolde for me! it seems like they are attached not too much on the back. am i crazy???


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

carlinha said:


> i took the same size as my daffs/highness however the specchio material is a bit stiffer and it may help to go 1/2 size up...



Did they arrive yet?
We need a new avatar Carla


----------



## LizzielovesCL

I hope everyone rocks them all the time!! They are fabulous!!


----------



## sammix3

jenaywins said:


> I would actually wear the black ones out!



I'm waiting for your pics J'enay!


----------



## jenayb

sammix3 said:


> I'm waiting for your pics J'enay!





For me personally, they aren't worth the price... But I'm looking forward to seeing mod pics from others!


----------



## dirtyaddiction

Want the black Isolde's but the CL boutiques aren't getting them in a size 36 ush:


----------



## shontel

I wonder how heavy the shoes are.


----------



## dbeth

^ I was wondering the same thing shontel!! Can not wait to see mod shots from everyone!!


----------



## shontel

I picked up the *(brain fart...what is the name of the rose gold peep toe slingbacks with the big bow on the front with all of the beautiful detailing)* anyhow, I picked up those babies at NM last week and they were HEAVY!


----------



## dbeth

^ Metal Nodo. 
If these weren't so expensive, I would have bought them.


----------



## dbeth

dirtyaddiction said:


> Want the black Isolde's but the CL boutiques aren't getting them in a size 36 ush:





Off topic, but I LOVE your avatar pic!!! It reminds me of NY-- I love the background.  Although, I have never been there. 

Lol-- just saw that you do live there.


----------



## dirtyaddiction

dbeth said:


> Off topic, but I LOVE your avatar pic!!! It reminds me of NY-- I love the background.  Although, I have never been there.
> 
> Lol-- just saw that you do live there.



 thank you, yeah, that's NY in the background lol


----------



## carlinha

DemoiselleD said:


> Thanks *carlinha*....silly question: are the ankle straps detachable like the Amber? :giggles:



nope the straps are permanent... 



jenaywins said:


> So I have to ask, seeing as there are a few ladies who are planning on purchasing the Isolde.... Are we planning on actually wearing these out, or simply keeping as an amazing piece of art?



i do plan to wear them out


----------



## jenayb

carlinha said:


> nope the straps are permanent...
> 
> 
> 
> i do plan to wear them out



Well fabulous. Please do post pics when you wear them out. I am very interested in seeing these in the wild, so to speak.


----------



## Dessye

jenaywins said:


> I would actually wear the black ones out!



I would definitely wear mine out!!


----------



## airina666

Just seen a yellow patent ron ron 85 on NAP international site!


----------



## piupa

Hello 
My name is Nicole and I'm new follower of this lovely forum ... and I have a question for you ladies. I hope that this is the correct thred.
I very recently started to collect my beloved CLs.
For the moment I have two pairs of Fifi (silver and coral) and a pair of black Decolleté. I'm also waiting for the arrive of a pair of Helmour violets. 
The question is : I found also a pair of black Rolando online, I've never tried it and I do not know if they are "beautiful" or not worn. 
In your opinion, considering that I already have a pair of black Decolleté.... I do well taking even the Rolando? or, having recently started to collect them, it is best to vary the model and color? What do you think?
thank you and Happy monday.
nicole

 ps. I apologize for my horrible english .... anyway I hope you have understood my message! thank you


----------



## samina

airina666 said:


> Just seen a yellow patent ron ron 85 on NAP international site!



They are lovely !!!


----------



## Dessye

piupa said:


> Hello
> My name is Nicole and I'm new follower of this lovely forum ... and I have a question for you ladies. I hope that this is the correct thred.
> I very recently started to collect my beloved CLs.
> For the moment I have two pairs of Fifi (silver and coral) and a pair of black Decolleté. I'm also waiting for the arrive of a pair of Helmour violets.
> The question is : I found also a pair of black Rolando online, I've never tried it and I do not know if they are "beautiful" or not worn.
> In your opinion, considering that I already have a pair of black Decolleté.... I do well taking even the Rolando? or, having recently started to collect them, it is best to vary the model and color? What do you think?
> thank you and Happy monday.
> nicole
> 
> ps. I apologize for my horrible english .... anyway I hope you have understood my message! thank you


 
Post this question here:

http://forum.purseblog.com/christia...should-i-get-post-opinion-seeking-549422.html

:welcome2:


----------



## piupa

Dessye said:


> Post this question here:
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/christia...should-i-get-post-opinion-seeking-549422.html
> 
> :welcome2:


 
thank you and ...sorry for wrong threats!


----------



## chacci1

shontel said:


> I wonder how heavy the shoes are.



They are not heavy at all. I was not impressed when I saw them last week!  .


----------



## Syams

I am looking hi n low for isolde in my size! . hopefully the SAs get back to me soon,,,


----------



## AEGIS

carlinha said:


> nope the straps are permanent...
> 
> 
> 
> i do plan to wear them out





chacci1 said:


> They are not heavy at all. I was not impressed when I saw them last week!  .




what didn't impress you?


----------



## jamidee

chacci1 said:


> They are not heavy at all. I was not impressed when I saw them last week!  .



I'm not impressed from pics, but in person what didn't you like...


----------



## jenayb

chacci1 said:


> They are not heavy at all. I was not impressed when I saw them last week! .


 
Agree. I am very excited for the ladies who are getting them and cannot wait to see pics, but they are just not for me!  I really want to love them!!


----------



## jamidee

jenaywins said:


> Agree. I am very excited for the ladies who are getting them and cannot wait to see pics, but they are just not for me!  I really want to love them!!


at that price... I'm sooo glad I don't love them.


----------



## jenayb

jamidee said:


> at that price... I'm sooo glad I don't love them.


 
Me, too. DBF would literally kill me. Deadzo.


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

I tried on the Asteriod today and the cut seems Larger than my Maggie.
38 fit me perfectly! Although the Maggie i have is 38.5 and they fit the same.
Anyone experience the same with the cut of Asteroid?


----------



## Syams

anybody knows which store will be carrying smaller sizes (35.5) for isoldes? Madison only has them in big sizes. worried i'd miss it by the time the SAs get back to me.


----------



## daisy2418

^SeDuCTive^ said:


> I tried on the Asteriod today and the cut seems Larger than my Maggie.
> 38 fit me perfectly! Although the Maggie i have is 38.5 and they fit the same.
> Anyone experience the same with the cut of Asteroid?



I just got my Asteroid 140 from NAP and I do think it's cut a little bit bigger than my Maggie.  Not enough to size down, but I am going to need a heel grip.


----------



## HOLLYWOOD,

^SeDuCTive^ said:


> I tried on the Asteriod today and the cut seems Larger than my Maggie.
> 38 fit me perfectly! Although the Maggie i have is 38.5 and they fit the same.
> Anyone experience the same with the cut of Asteroid?



I'm the exact same! 38.5 in Maggies and 38 in Asteroids.


----------



## jenayb

^SeDuCTive^ said:


> I tried on the Asteriod today and the cut seems Larger than my Maggie.
> 38 fit me perfectly! Although the Maggie i have is 38.5 and they fit the same.
> Anyone experience the same with the cut of Asteroid?


 
Yes, and I had actually expressed this somewhere earlier in this thread. The Asteroid does not have the same sizing as the Mago/Maggie, so buyer beware.


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

Thank you ladies.
I though i am the only one but it seems to be than all of us in the same train.
I have tried the Tan/Python Combo and it was Gorgeous but the Spikey cap toe didn't look as shiny as i wanted.
It didn't look as showy as we all thought !!!
Anyone?


----------



## bprimuslevy

If anyone wants to see the 20 anniversary shoes.  There is an album on the Christian Louboutin Facebook page.


----------



## anniethecat

Just saw this on Saks website

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...ouboutin&N=4294912355+306418075&bmUID=jljUM5F

I can't get pic to post!


----------



## melialuvs2shop

LamborghiniGirl said:
			
		

> ok i don't want you guys to get mad, but i really really like the isolde... if... the ankle straps were snipped off. i am very short so a thick ankle strap doesn't elongate me. but.. without the straps... i love the isolde for me! it seems like they are attached not too much on the back. am i crazy???



not crazy at all!


----------



## melialuvs2shop

bprimuslevy said:
			
		

> If anyone wants to see the 20 anniversary shoes.  There is an album on the Christian Louboutin Facebook page.



saw these first thing when i woke up and i'm so happy that i have an original pair of neurons...  this is one of those less is more situations


----------



## jenayb

^SeDuCTive^ said:


> Thank you ladies.
> I though i am the only one but it seems to be than all of us in the same train.
> I have tried the Tan/Python Combo and it was Gorgeous but the Spikey cap toe didn't look as shiny as i wanted.
> It didn't look as showy as we all thought !!!
> Anyone?


 
Meh. I really thought the cognac/python was going to be for me. DBF and I saw it IRL at Barneys on Saturday... He nearly threw up, and I was heart broken. The shoe is awful in person.


----------



## dirtyaddiction

Syams said:
			
		

> anybody knows which store will be carrying smaller sizes (35.5) for isoldes? Madison only has them in big sizes. worried i'd miss it by the time the SAs get back to me.



check with the Miami boutique. I too am searching high and low for the isoldes, the 36 is already spoken for


----------



## xCHANELx

1


----------



## jamidee

How do the highness size? I went the same as my daff sizing and no go.


----------



## chacci1

jenaywins said:


> Agree. I am very excited for the ladies who are getting them and cannot wait to see pics, but they are just not for me!  I really want to love them!!



I actually was really into them and was going to get them...unt I saw them. I just wasn't feeling it when I saw it. You know?  I also didn't think it looked like the isunami, which I loved.  This just looked a little off to me.


----------



## jenayb

chacci1 said:


> I actually was really into them and was going to get them...unt I saw them. I just wasn't feeling it when I saw it. You know? I also didn't think it looked like the isunami, which I loved. This just looked a little off to me.


 
Yes! The proportions of this are cartoonish in comparison, IMO!


----------



## dbeth

anniethecat said:


> Just saw this on Saks website
> 
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...ouboutin&N=4294912355+306418075&bmUID=jljUM5F
> 
> I can't get pic to post!



    I really did not want to see this!! I have been waiting for my UHG--- whipsnakes to pop up for 2-3 years now. These are similar, & I like the banane better than vp.


----------



## jenayb

For those who were asking about mod pics of the Asteroid 140mm, here is the black. I hope to post pics of the nude tomorrow.


----------



## jamidee

jenaywins said:
			
		

> For those who were asking about mod pics of the Asteroid 140mm, here is the black. I hope to post pics of the nude tomorrow.



Darn connection error! I cant see it right now... Grrrr!


----------



## Dessye

jenaywins said:


> For those who were asking about mod pics of the Asteroid 140mm, here is the black. I hope to post pics of the nude tomorrow.


 
Beautiful!!!


----------



## Dessye

jamidee said:


> How do the highness size? I went the same as my daff sizing and no go.


 
Really?   Oh boy, I size the same in Highness and Daff so I figured you would too... :shame:


----------



## jenayb

Dessye said:


> Beautiful!!!


----------



## dbeth

Here are some modeling pics of the Bianca 120. I know they are pretty popular & lots of people are interested. I tried them on at NM, these are the patent nude. They were awesome! Sooo comfortable!!  I took TTS, which is 40. For 140, I size down to 39.5 .  
 By the looks of it, you can barely tell them from the 140. These are definitly going to be a big hit.


----------



## sammix3

jenaywins said:


> For those who were asking about mod pics of the Asteroid 140mm, here is the black. I hope to post pics of the nude tomorrow.



These are so you!


----------



## sammix3

dbeth said:


> Here are some modeling pics of the Bianca 120. I know they are pretty popular & lots of people are interested. I tried them on at NM, these are the patent nude. They were awesome! Sooo comfortable!!  I took TTS, which is 40. For 140, I size down to 39.5 .
> By the looks of it, you can barely tell them from the 140. These are definitly going to be a big hit.



Cute! I finally bit the bullet and ordered mine.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

dbeth said:


> Here are some modeling pics of the Bianca 120. I know they are pretty popular & lots of people are interested. I tried them on at NM, these are the patent nude. They were awesome! Sooo comfortable!!  I took TTS, which is 40. For 140, I size down to 39.5 .
> By the looks of it, you can barely tell them from the 140. These are definitly going to be a big hit.



cute, they match your skintone perfectly!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

jenaywins said:


> For those who were asking about mod pics of the Asteroid 140mm, here is the black. I hope to post pics of the nude tomorrow.



This is just PERFECTION on you Jenay!


----------



## dbeth

sammix3 said:


> Cute! I finally bit the bullet and ordered mine.



Did you?!  Can't wait to see them on you Sammi! 



CEC.LV4eva said:


> cute, they match your skintone perfectly!



Thanks CEC! It was hard to walk away.  I really wanted them!!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

dbeth said:


> Did you?!  Can't wait to see them on you Sammi!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks CEC! It was hard to walk away.  I really wanted them!!



you can still walk back


----------



## jenayb

dbeth said:


> Here are some modeling pics of the Bianca 120. I know they are pretty popular & lots of people are interested. I tried them on at NM, these are the patent nude. They were awesome! Sooo comfortable!!  I took TTS, which is 40. For 140, I size down to 39.5 .
> By the looks of it, you can barely tell them from the 140. These are definitly going to be a big hit.



Shoe twins! Congrats, sweetie! 



sammix3 said:


> These are so you!



thank you! 



sammix3 said:


> Cute! I finally bit the bullet and ordered mine.



Girl. Just wait. These are going to be your new favourites. 



CEC.LV4eva said:


> This is just PERFECTION on you Jenay!



Thanks, love!!


----------



## LizzielovesCL

dbeth said:


> Here are some modeling pics of the Bianca 120. I know they are pretty popular & lots of people are interested. I tried them on at NM, these are the patent nude. They were awesome! Sooo comfortable!!  I took TTS, which is 40. For 140, I size down to 39.5 .
> By the looks of it, you can barely tell them from the 140. These are definitly going to be a big hit.


 Amazing, Dbeth!! I love them on you!!


----------



## dbeth

CEC.LV4eva said:


> you can still walk back



 Decisions decisions!



jenaywins said:


> Shoe twins! Congrats, sweetie!
> 
> 
> 
> thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> Girl. Just wait. These are going to be your new favourites.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, love!!



Oh I didn't buy them........only tried on. I know if I want them, I better act fast. 




LizzielovesCL said:


> Amazing, Dbeth!! I love them on you!!



Thanks Lizzie!


----------



## jeshika

sammix3 said:


> Cute! I finally bit the bullet and ordered mine.



Where did you find yours, *sammix*? i have not had any luck finding the 35!


----------



## Dessye

dbeth said:


> Here are some modeling pics of the Bianca 120. I know they are pretty popular & lots of people are interested. I tried them on at NM, these are the patent nude. They were awesome! Sooo comfortable!!  I took TTS, which is 40. For 140, I size down to 39.5 .
> By the looks of it, you can barely tell them from the 140. These are definitly going to be a big hit.



Wow --- that color nude is perfect on you!  Simply divine!


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

i really love the isolde.... eek i am so torn!! i just don't know if i am confident enough to wear them. i am kind of afraid of spikey things. they look so hot on you all, but when i put them on, i feel silly! but i love the isolde....


----------



## sammix3

jeshika said:


> Where did you find yours, *sammix*? i have not had any luck finding the 35!



I'm a 34.5 hun. I've been buying too big lol.


----------



## jenayb

LamborghiniGirl said:


> i really love the isolde.... eek i am so torn!! i just don't know if i am confident enough to wear them. i am kind of afraid of spikey things. they look so hot on you all, but when i put them on, i feel silly! but i love the isolde....



I mean, girl. Seriously? You wear Strass Dafs all the time. You would totally rock the spikes and look amazing.

Why don't you try a style with spikes that are a little less POW? Like the Alti Spike or... You know. The Asteroid.  



sammix3 said:


> I'm a 34.5 hun. I've been buying too big lol.



Bless your heart! Your little feet!


----------



## sammix3

dbeth said:


> Did you?!  Can't wait to see them on you Sammi!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks CEC! It was hard to walk away.  I really wanted them!!



You're gunna go back.. I tried the black ones about a month ago and couldnt stop thinking about them. I knew I wanted the nude first.. yes I said first. If theyre comfy I'm definitely going back for the black.



jenaywins said:


> Shoe twins! Congrats, sweetie!
> 
> 
> 
> thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> Girl. Just wait. These are going to be your new favourites.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, love!!



Can't wait! Should be here Thursday at the latest


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

jenaywins said:


> I mean, girl. Seriously? You wear Strass Dafs all the time. You would totally rock the spikes and look amazing.
> 
> Why don't you try a style with spikes that are a little less POW? Like the Alti Spike or... You know. The Asteroid.



alright alright, truth time. i got the lady peep spikes in gold specchio, and i really love them. but every time i've worn them, someone makes a joke i look like a stripper, so i haven't worn them since. do you think it is the shiny specchio? the spikes? the combo of both? no one says i look distasteful in my other CL's... just the spike ones. and if i got the isoldes, i already know i would want to cut off all of the ankle straps. i feel like that is a CL crime or something, since they are almost 4k... help!!


----------



## jenayb

LamborghiniGirl said:


> alright alright, truth time. i got the lady peep spikes in gold specchio, and i really love them. but every time i've worn them, someone makes a joke i look like a stripper, so i haven't worn them since. do you think it is the shiny specchio? the spikes? the combo of both? no one says i look distasteful in my other CL's... just the spike ones. and if i got the isoldes, i already know i would want to cut off all of the ankle straps. i feel like that is a CL crime or something, since they are almost 4k... help!!





1. You do not look like a stripper. Ever. 
2. Tell those girls to kick rocks and SHUT UP.

Welcome to the world of jealousy, babe. Please do not ever, EVER let catty, jealous women bring you down. You look fantastic in your strass shoes. You truly rock them. 

All this being said, I love spikes - obviously.  I think they bring a certain edge to any outfit. They look fabulous and most people who have anything negative to say are just hating because they are jealous. FWIW, I have received nothing but the sweetest compliments any type I wear any of my spiked shoes; from guys AND girls.


----------



## carlinha

LamborghiniGirl said:


> alright alright, truth time. i got the lady peep spikes in gold specchio, and i really love them. but every time i've worn them, someone makes a joke i look like a stripper, so i haven't worn them since. do you think it is the shiny specchio? the spikes? the combo of both? no one says i look distasteful in my other CL's... just the spike ones. and if i got the isoldes, i already know i would want to cut off all of the ankle straps. i feel like that is a CL crime or something, since they are almost 4k... help!!



like they say in the Nike commercials...

*JUST DO IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *


----------



## Dessye

carlinha said:


> like they say in the Nike commercials...
> 
> *JUST DO IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *



AAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!

Your avi -- I DIE!!! *DIE!*


----------



## AEGIS

LamborghiniGirl said:


> alright alright, truth time. i got the lady peep spikes in gold specchio, and i really love them. but every time i've worn them, someone makes a joke i look like a stripper, so i haven't worn them since. do you think it is the shiny specchio? the spikes? the combo of both? no one says i look distasteful in my other CL's... just the spike ones. and if i got the isoldes, i already know i would want to cut off all of the ankle straps. i feel like that is a CL crime or something, since they are almost 4k... help!!




you should fire back with "you wish...and you'd never be able to afford me."


----------



## LizzielovesCL

jenaywins said:


> 1. You do not look like a stripper. Ever.
> 2. Tell those girls to kick rocks and SHUT UP.
> 
> Welcome to the world of jealousy, babe. Please do not ever, EVER let catty, jealous women bring you down. You look fantastic in your strass shoes. You truly rock them.
> 
> All this being said, I love spikes - obviously.  I think they bring a certain edge to any outfit. They look fabulous and most people who have anything negative to say are just hating because they are jealous. FWIW, I have received nothing but the sweetest compliments any type I wear any of my spiked shoes; from guys AND girls.


  I completely agree with everyone in regards to the spikes/ strass shoes. I feel people who make those rude comments are just jealous and immature! You look awesome in your spikes!!


----------



## jenayb

LizzielovesCL said:


> I completely agree with everyone in regards to the spikes/ strass shoes. I feel people who make those rude comments are just jealous and immature! You look awesome in your spikes!!


----------



## gymangel812

carlinha said:


> like they say in the Nike commercials...
> 
> *JUST DO IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *


ahem where is your reveal!?!?!?!


----------



## LizzielovesCL

jenaywins said:


>


Oh! Thank you, Jenay!!


----------



## sammix3

carlinha said:


> like they say in the Nike commercials...
> 
> *JUST DO IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *



They look amazing on you!


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

*LamborghiniGirl* : Just do it and try something different than the Yellow Gold.
The Nude Isolde fits your skin tone perfectly !!!!

*Jenaywins:* You rock those 140s, i would say sell the 160 Jenay!
I love your Asteroid girl, you know how to rock the Black Loubies !!!
I have decided not to buy any 120s despite the platform (did you get it) !!!
140s and Only 160s in Daff and Highness!!!
I don't want to spend $$$ for shoes i can't wear.. Sorry Mr. Louboutin 

*Carlinha:* Loooove them, please post a clear pic.
We all waiting to get ours and need some support


----------



## sophinette007

I really love them! They look gorgeous on you Jenay!
The front photo is lovely! It is like a bunch of spikes flowers!!! 


jenaywins said:


> For those who were asking about mod pics of the Asteroid 140mm, here is the black. I hope to post pics of the nude tomorrow.


----------



## Faraasha

*Carlinha* OMG so gorgeous! It was like they were made for you!! 

Its a lovely shoe, but sadly way above what I could afford for one pair. Im just going to have to satisfy myself with all your modeling pics everyone! *Dessye* and all other who are getting this shoe! Modeling pics, I tell you! 


Anyway, Ive been looking at this shoe for a while and for some reason I am totally in love... What do you guys think?

Here


----------



## UpgradeU

Carlinha, the shoes are amazing! I love them!


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

you ladies are such enablers! i have to get on a flight this morning, and i could not fall asleep! i had isolde on the mind all night.


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

LamborghiniGirl said:


> you ladies are such enablers! i have to get on a flight this morning, and i could not fall asleep! i had isolde on the mind all night.



Get them


----------



## PetitColibri

LamborghiniGirl said:


> you ladies are such enablers! i have to get on a flight this morning, and i could not fall asleep! i had isolde on the mind all night.



I'm sure they would look TDF on you ! please get them and post mod pics


----------



## DemoiselleD

@*Carlinha's* avi


----------



## AEGIS

LamborghiniGirl said:


> you ladies are such enablers! i have to get on a flight this morning, and i could not fall asleep! i had isolde on the mind all night.




if you're going to cut the straps....idk if you should get them. it's a 4k shoe...


----------



## chacci1

jamidee said:


> I'm not impressed from pics, but in person what didn't you like...



They were just very light...and just not thy cute. However, I didn't try them on. I didn't want to after seeing them bc I just felt they were not worth the money.


----------



## Eva1991

LamborghiniGirl said:


> alright alright, truth time. i got the lady peep spikes in gold specchio, and i really love them. but every time i've worn them, someone makes a joke i look like a stripper, so i haven't worn them since. do you think it is the shiny specchio? the spikes? the combo of both? no one says i look distasteful in my other CL's... just the spike ones. and if i got the isoldes, i already know i would want to cut off all of the ankle straps. i feel like that is a CL crime or something, since they are almost 4k... help!!




People make fun of something they cannot have / afford. Carrying a 1000$ + bag and wearing a 1000$ + pair of shoes can really make the haters angry. Don't pay attention to them! Wear your CLs with pride!


----------



## glamourbag

LamborghiniGirl said:


> you ladies are such enablers! i have to get on a flight this morning, and i could not fall asleep! i had isolde on the mind all night.


 I know LG, I was thinking the same thing with the straps...or at least cut the number of straps down from 4 to 2...but as you know, some of our girls have them and they LOVE SMOKIN HOT IN THEM! So, that goes to say, perhaps the straps are fine for you - try them on - then decide to keep or cut!!! I think the gold would be lovely for you. I think the black version may be too "rocker/harsh" after reading your concern over all the spikes and "dancer" comments. As for the "dancer" comments...I always look at it this way...As long as an item sings to your heart, it means it is something "you" as an individual gravitate to naturally. In other words, if you were to pick this item had you never talked to anyone; it is mean to be with you. Dont let others influence you with their comments. Now as for the price...oh well. The saying goes "life is too short" I say as long as your not just living in the moment , but instead you are taking care of your future (retirement plan/investments, home/bills are paid) - its  your $$$ and anyone who coments is just jealous becasue they are not able to do what you do to the same degree. People who arent jealous of others dont have the time and cant be bothered to take the time to make snide remarks about other people. Those are the folks who are too busy living their own life and taking care of their own wishes and needs! I say...go get 'em and I wanna see modeling pics asap babe!


----------



## LizzielovesCL

LamborghiniGirl said:


> you ladies are such enablers! i have to get on a flight this morning, and i could not fall asleep! i had isolde on the mind all night.


 LBgirl, Get them!! They will look amazing on you!!


----------



## LizzielovesCL

Eva1991 said:


> People make fun of something they cannot have / afford. Carrying a 1000$ + bag and wearing a 1000$ + pair of shoes can really make the haters angry. Don't pay attention to them! Wear your CLs with pride!


 Eva, I completely agree!! Where I live I encounter that ALL the time!! to HATERS!!


----------



## NANI1972

jenaywins said:


> For those who were asking about mod pics of the Asteroid 140mm, here is the black. I hope to post pics of the nude tomorrow.


 Wow! These are amazing on you!


----------



## jamidee

Faraasha said:


> *Carlinha* OMG so gorgeous! It was like they were made for you!!
> 
> Its a lovely shoe, but sadly way above what I could afford for one pair. Im just going to have to satisfy myself with all your modeling pics everyone! *Dessye* and all other who are getting this shoe! Modeling pics, I tell you!
> 
> 
> Anyway, Ive been looking at this shoe for a while and for some reason I am totally in love... What do you guys think?
> 
> Here



This is one of my favorite new styles. I'm definitely purchasing  Do it


----------



## jamidee

jenaywins said:


> For those who were asking about mod pics of the Asteroid 140mm, here is the black. I hope to post pics of the nude tomorrow.


After seeing the pics, I can see why they are called asteroid! The front looks like a little asteroid landed on your toes!  

I love I love.  Now, time for the nude mod pics! So this girl can make up her mind which to purchase!


----------



## dbeth

Dessye said:


> Wow --- that color nude is perfect on you!  Simply divine!



Thanks Dessye! Not sure if I am going to purchase them or not. 

 By the way, the little 'choo choo train' smileys.at the bottom of your siggy..........they look like they are actually doing a certain 'gesture'. blushing:




carlinha said:


> like they say in the Nike commercials...
> 
> *JUST DO IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *



Oh my Carlinha!!!!!!!! Your avatar!!!




AEGIS said:


> if you're going to cut the straps....idk if you should get them. it's a 4k shoe...



Agree.


----------



## jamidee

dbeth said:


> Thanks Dessye! Not sure if I am going to purchase them or not.
> 
> By the way, the little 'choo choo train' smileys.at the bottom of your siggy..........they look like they are actually doing a certain 'gesture'. blushing:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my Carlinha!!!!!!!! Your avatar!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agree.


 went in search of dessye's choochoo smileys... I think I get the gesture...but maybe not?


----------



## jenayb

Here is the Asteroid 140mm in NUDE for those who are interested! 
















I ran home on my lunch to grab these. Will post mod pics tonight!


----------



## jenayb

jamidee said:


> After seeing the pics, I can see why they are called asteroid! The front looks like a little asteroid landed on your toes!
> 
> I love I love.  Now, time for the nude mod pics! So this girl can make up her mind which to purchase!



Just posted pics of the nude for you.


----------



## jamidee

jenaywins said:


> Just posted pics of the nude for you.



OHH!! YAY!!


----------



## jamidee

jenaywins said:


> Here is the Asteroid 140mm in NUDE for those who are interested!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I ran home on my lunch to grab these. Will post mod pics tonight!



oh my god. I  love love love. I think I like better than black. Are there going to be mod pics soon?? How do you feel about them in comparison to black?


----------



## jenayb

jamidee said:


> OHH!! YAY!!



They really have a totally different look and feel from the black. I love them.


----------



## jenayb

jamidee said:


> oh my god. I  love love love. I think I like better than black. Are there going to be mod pics soon?? How do you feel about them in comparison to black?



I really like them. They're like a totally different shoe. It was genius for him to have chosen different coloured spikes/strass for each. I will definitely post mod pics tonight after I'm back home from work.


----------



## AEGIS

jenaywins said:


> I really like them. They're like a totally different shoe. It was genius for him to have chosen different coloured spikes/strass for each. I will definitely post mod pics tonight after I'm back home from work.





it almost seems more feminine.  wish the nude complimented my skin tone


----------



## jenayb

AEGIS said:


> it almost seems more feminine. wish the nude complimented my skin tone


 
Um, girl! You are basically wearing the nude Asteroid in your avatar - minus the strass & spikes! 

They would look good on you!


----------



## AEGIS

jenaywins said:


> Um, girl! You are basically wearing the nude Asteroid in your avatar - minus the strass & spikes!
> 
> They would look good on you!



damn you are right! lmao

\_  <---let me have a seat

but i do wish the color were warmer 

but i like it a lot


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I think I like the nude even better than the black!


----------



## jenayb

AEGIS said:


> damn you are right! lmao
> 
> \_ <---let me have a seat
> 
> but i do wish the color were warmer
> 
> but i like it a lot


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Oh, how I want these...http://us.christianlouboutin.com/shoes-1/pumps/metal-nodo-ayers.html I could get two other pairs I want though for that price ush:


----------



## jenayb

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> Oh, how I want these...http://us.christianlouboutin.com/shoes-1/pumps/metal-nodo-ayers.html I could get two other pairs I want though for that price ush:


 
Yeah those are kinda................ Steep.


----------



## DollyAntics

These are HOT! 



jenaywins said:


> Here is the Asteroid 140mm in NUDE for those who are interested!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I ran home on my lunch to grab these. Will post mod pics tonight!


----------



## sammix3

jenaywins said:


> Here is the Asteroid 140mm in NUDE for those who are interested!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I ran home on my lunch to grab these. Will post mod pics tonight!



Nice!!


----------



## LizzielovesCL

jenaywins said:


> I really like them. They're like a totally different shoe. It was genius for him to have chosen different coloured spikes/strass for each. I will definitely post mod pics tonight after I'm back home from work.


 I like both, but IMO the black ones are more of a statement!


----------



## samina

jenaywins said:


> Here is the Asteroid 140mm in NUDE for those who are interested!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I ran home on my lunch to grab these. Will post mod pics tonight!


Wow these are fierce !!! Mod pics!!


----------



## NANI1972

jenaywins said:


> Here is the Asteroid 140mm in NUDE for those who are interested!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I ran home on my lunch to grab these. Will post mod pics tonight!


 Ahhhhh! Total shoe porn!


----------



## jenayb

NANI1972 said:


> Ahhhhh! Total shoe porn!


 
LMAO! Girl, your smilies!!!!!!!!!!!  



LizzielovesCL said:


> I like both, but IMO the black ones are more of a statement!


 
Yes! Absolutely agree!! The nude is a little more demure than the black!


----------



## dbeth

jenaywins said:


> Here is the Asteroid 140mm in NUDE for those who are interested!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I ran home on my lunch to grab these. Will post mod pics tonight!



  Why am I getting so darn excited over a shoe I know I won't ever buy or wear?! I LOVE those!!!




jamidee said:


> oh my god. I  love love love. I think I like better than black. Are there going to be mod pics soon?? How do you feel about them in comparison to black?



 I like them better than the black too Jamide!!!  Get these!!!





AEGIS said:


> it almost seems more feminine.  wish the nude complimented my skin tone



That's how I feel too---a little more feminine.


NANI1972 said:


> Ahhhhh! Total shoe porn!



  Where in the heck did you get that smiley?!  Can't stop laughing at it!


----------



## jamidee

jenaywins said:


> LMAO! Girl, your smilies!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Yes! Absolutely agree!! The nude is a little more demure than the black!



where did you purchase the nude 140 from?


----------



## jenayb

jamidee said:


> where did you purchase the nude 140 from?


 
Paris.


----------



## jamidee

jenaywins said:


> Paris.



of course you did!!


----------



## jenayb

jamidee said:


> of course you did!!


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

jenaywins said:


> Here is the Asteroid 140mm in NUDE for those who are interested!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I ran home on my lunch to grab these. Will post mod pics tonight!



Oh, hello there lunch time lover lol!!! Sneaky!


----------



## jenayb

NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> Oh, hello there lunch time lover lol!!! Sneaky!



** spank!! **


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

jenaywins said:


> Here is the Asteroid 140mm in NUDE for those who are interested!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I ran home on my lunch to grab these. Will post mod pics tonight!



 mod pix PLEASE!


----------



## heiress-ox

jenaywins said:


> Here is the Asteroid 140mm in NUDE for those who are interested!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I ran home on my lunch to grab these. Will post mod pics tonight!



 I LOVE the nude, I think I might even prefer it to the black, these are so hot and I love how the strass somehow picks up more.  I wish was in my true nude, but who knows maybe I can make it work


----------



## heiress-ox

carlinha said:


> like they say in the Nike commercials...
> 
> *JUST DO IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *



Your AVI is doing THE MOST   Girl, i hope you're coming back & posting some more pics so we can drool some more


----------



## jamidee

heiress-ox said:


> I LOVE the nude, I think I might even prefer it to the black, these are so hot and I love how the strass somehow picks up more.  I wish was in my true nude, but who knows maybe I can make it work


You can make it work... I believe in you!


----------



## nyjaesmith

Singer Cassie Modeling the ???


----------



## jamidee

nyjaesmith said:


> Singer Cassie Modeling the ???


Isolde


----------



## jamidee

The isolde just don't do it for me. In fact, I find them terrifying. It's like Msr. wanted over the top so badly, that he just went all the way to tacky. They could be rectified ...perhaps... if all but one ankle strap was removed and ALL the straps over the foot were removed. But, only in this color...
But, this is just IMO.


----------



## GrRoxy

nyjaesmith said:


> Singer Cassie Modeling the ???



Ok, I died.
They're not original Insunami but very close, and Insunami is my UHG...

Please convince me that I dont need a pair which will be sitting in my closet only and I won't wear (too high, too precious  )


----------



## 318Platinum

nyjaesmith said:


> Singer Cassie Modeling the ???



WOW, I didn't think these were pretty until I finally saw someone wearing them. These are actually way nicer than I thought. The Peeptoe is the deal breaker. I would actually want these if it didn't have an open toe.


----------



## surlygirl

nyjaesmith said:


> Singer Cassie Modeling the ???


 


GrRoxy said:


> Ok, I died.
> They're not original Insunami but very close, and Insunami is my UHG...
> 
> Please convince me that I dont need a pair which will be sitting in my closet only and I won't wear (too high, too precious  )


 
I think I may have died, also. I loved the Insunami, and at first thought I wouldn't like the peep-toe, but they look amazing! not the original, but just as fabulous!

now I will go cry in the corner, because I am not getting a pair.

*GrRoxy* - girl, if you can ... do! I always say ... if you buy the shoe, the occasion will come! 



318Platinum said:


> WOW, I didn't think these were pretty until I finally saw someone wearing them. These are actually way nicer than I thought. The Peeptoe is the deal breaker. I would actually want these if it didn't have an open toe.


 
yeh, *carlinha's* avi and seeing this modeling pic on cassie has me overlooking the peep-toe! if I could, I sooooo would. maybe Diddy will buy me a pair too!


----------



## Dessye

nyjaesmith said:


> Singer Cassie Modeling the ???



My credit card just got charged!   Wait a minute, why am I celebrating???


----------



## 318Platinum

surlygirl said:


> I think I may have died, also. I loved the Insunami, and at first thought I wouldn't like the peep-toe, but they look amazing! not the original, but just as fabulous!
> 
> now I will go cry in the corner, because I am not getting a pair.
> 
> *GrRoxy* - girl, if you can ... do! I always say ... if you buy the shoe, the occasion will come!
> 
> 
> 
> yeh, *carlinha's* avi and seeing this modeling pic on cassie has me overlooking the peep-toe! if I could, I sooooo would. maybe Diddy will buy me a pair too!



Oh, I didn't know *Car* already got them!!! I can't really see it good in the avi. *Carlinha*, if you are reading this, WHHHHHHHHHHY haven't we seen a reveal, Babe??????? It's TOOOOOO HOTTTTTT to not have one!!! LOL, you think Diddy bought those for her?? well, she ain't doing anything else, why not just do Diddy?


----------



## 318Platinum

Dessye said:


> My credit card just got charged!   Wait a minute, why am I celebrating???



MA'AM!!!!!! Make sure you do a reveal as soon as they arrive!!! They will look DROP DEAD on you!!! You all ate making me want them now!!!  I am MORE than sure that my size wasn't even made in those, even if they were, they are LOOOOOONG gone now!!  Congrats on the charge!


----------



## NANI1972

Roan has the Carnival HP if anyone is looking for them. Ask for Hank.


----------



## anniethecat

^thanks Nani!!


----------



## jenayb

NANI1972 said:


> Roan has the Carnival HP if anyone is looking for them. Ask for Hank.


----------



## carlinha

^SeDuCTive^ said:


> *Carlinha:* Loooove them, please post a clear pic.
> We all waiting to get ours and need some support





Faraasha said:


> *Carlinha* OMG so gorgeous! It was like they were made for you!!
> 
> Its a lovely shoe, but sadly way above what I could afford for one pair. Im just going to have to satisfy myself with all your modeling pics everyone! *Dessye* and all other who are getting this shoe! Modeling pics, I tell you!
> 
> 
> Anyway, Ive been looking at this shoe for a while and for some reason I am totally in love... What do you guys think?
> 
> Here





UpgradeU said:


> Carlinha, the shoes are amazing! I love them!





DemoiselleD said:


> @*Carlinha's* avi





dbeth said:


> Oh my Carlinha!!!!!!!! Your avatar!!!





heiress-ox said:


> Your AVI is doing THE MOST   Girl, i hope you're coming back & posting some more pics so we can drool some more





jamidee said:


> The isolde just don't do it for me. In fact, I find them terrifying. It's like Msr. wanted over the top so badly, that he just went all the way to tacky. They could be rectified ...perhaps... if all but one ankle strap was removed and ALL the straps over the foot were removed. But, only in this color...
> But, this is just IMO.



this shoe is definitely not everyone's cup of tea... 



surlygirl said:


> I think I may have died, also. I loved the Insunami, and at first thought I wouldn't like the peep-toe, but they look amazing! not the original, but just as fabulous!
> 
> now I will go cry in the corner, because I am not getting a pair.
> 
> *GrRoxy* - girl, if you can ... do! I always say ... if you buy the shoe, the occasion will come!
> 
> 
> 
> yeh, *carlinha's* avi and seeing this modeling pic on cassie has me overlooking the peep-toe! if I could, I sooooo would. maybe Diddy will buy me a pair too!





Dessye said:


> My credit card just got charged!   Wait a minute, why am I celebrating???



WOOT WOOT!!!! 



318Platinum said:


> Oh, I didn't know *Car* already got them!!! I can't really see it good in the avi. *Carlinha*, if you are reading this, WHHHHHHHHHHY haven't we seen a reveal, Babe??????? It's TOOOOOO HOTTTTTT to not have one!!! LOL, you think Diddy bought those for her?? well, she ain't doing anything else, why not just do Diddy?



OK sorry for the delay I have been super busy and have not had a chance to take the best pics of these shoes... but so everyone can get excited and anticipate their coming shoes even more, here are the pics I have taken so far... 

They are unbelievable to me... when you have them on, from a distance, the spikes just look like sparkles... it's not as extreme as it looks from the display alone (in my opinion anyway ).


----------



## carlinha

gymangel812 said:


> ahem where is your reveal!?!?!?!





sammix3 said:


> They look amazing on you!



Thank you, some quick pics above


----------



## carlinha

Last pics... made even more special as they were signed


----------



## indypup

Your Altadamas...   I'm so glad you were able to get them signed!  The Isolde truly look TDF on you.


----------



## Nolia

carlinha said:


> Last pics... made even more special as they were signed



I think I just died.


----------



## AEGIS

carlinha said:


> Last pics... made even more special as they were signed





:worthy::worthy::worthy::worthy::worthy::worthy::worthy::worthy::worthy::worthy:


----------



## Dessye

carlinha said:


> OK sorry for the delay I have been super busy and have not had a chance to take the best pics of these shoes... but so everyone can get excited and anticipate their coming shoes even more, here are the pics I have taken so far...
> 
> They are unbelievable to me... when you have them on, from a distance, the spikes just look like sparkles... it's not as extreme as it looks from the display alone (in my opinion anyway ).


 
I DIE!!!!!!!!   I absolutely *LOVE* them on you!!!!  I can't emphasize how much!   I think I'll have to a buy a whole cabinet just for this shoe ---


----------



## AEGIS

it is def. not a shoe for the shy and timid...then again i don't think any of msr.'s shoes are. i wish the platform wasn't the daff platform but it's freaking beautiful on.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

They look amazing on you, Carlinha!


----------



## GrRoxy

carlinha said:
			
		

> Last pics... made even more special as they were signed



Ohmygod... I died definitely   Carla you lucky girl!!!

I want them but Im afraid I wont wear them at all (3h sitting in Bianca is killing me lol)... On the other hand Insunami are super rare and for crazy prices on ebay... Im lost  Tho I wouldnt wear them too... I need to stop looking at these beauties


----------



## NANI1972

jenaywins said:


>


You should get them. :giggles:


----------



## surlygirl

carlinha said:


> Last pics... made even more special as they were signed


 
all I can do is to the !

they are so you and so fabulous on you!


----------



## NANI1972

Whoot! I just bought some Nude Bianca 120s!


----------



## gymangel812

carlinha said:


> OK sorry for the delay I have been super busy and have not had a chance to take the best pics of these shoes... but so everyone can get excited and anticipate their coming shoes even more, here are the pics I have taken so far...
> 
> They are unbelievable to me... when you have them on, from a distance, the spikes just look like sparkles... it's not as extreme as it looks from the display alone (in my opinion anyway ).


omg those look awesome on!


----------



## jenayb

NANI1972 said:


> Whoot! I just bought some Nude Bianca 120s!


 
  

Bahahhahahahahhahah that smilie! And congrats on the shoes. Zomg you're going to love them!


----------



## NANI1972

jenaywins said:


> Bahahhahahahahhahah that smilie! And congrats on the shoes. Zomg you're going to love them!



"Can't touch this" 

Thanks I'm exciticated! (yep it's my own word) Here's to hoping they treat me better than Bianca 140s.


----------



## GrRoxy

NANI1972 said:


> Whoot! I just bought some Nude Bianca 120s!



i would be interested to know how comfy they are in comparision to patent 140 Bianca please


----------



## jamidee

GrRoxy said:


> i would be interested to know how comfy they are in comparision to patent 140 Bianca please



jenay has them and they have been compared to "bedroom slippers"


----------



## NANI1972

GrRoxy said:


> i would be interested to know how comfy they are in comparision to patent 140 Bianca please


I'll let you know in a few days!


----------



## sammix3

NANI1972 said:


> Whoot! I just bought some Nude Bianca 120s!



Yippee. Mine are on the truck for delivery today


----------



## NANI1972

sammix3 said:


> Yippee. Mine are on the truck for delivery today


YAY! How did you size in them?


----------



## jenayb

NANI1972 said:


> "Can't touch this"
> 
> Thanks I'm exciticated! (yep it's my own word) Here's to hoping they treat me better than Bianca 140s.


----------



## sammix3

NANI1972 said:


> YAY! How did you size in them?



I tried them on before in the black patent. I got 34.5, my CL tts


----------



## sobe2009

carlinha said:


> this shoe is definitely not everyone's cup of tea...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WOOT WOOT!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> OK sorry for the delay I have been super busy and have not had a chance to take the best pics of these shoes... but so everyone can get excited and anticipate their coming shoes even more, here are the pics I have taken so far...
> 
> They are unbelievable to me... when you have them on, from a distance, the spikes just look like sparkles... it's not as extreme as it looks from the display alone (in my opinion anyway ).





OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG
GGG!!!!!!!!!!!
Congratulations for having the best shoes in the whole word!!!!!!!

And they are famous by making the news with her fab  owner. So happy for you babe


----------



## r6girl2005

Yay Car!!!!!

Ladies, just got an email from my SA at SCP. They have the black Isolde as well as some other 20 yr anniversary pieces. PM me if  you'd like the name of my SA.

GO GO GO!



carlinha said:


> this shoe is definitely not everyone's cup of tea...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WOOT WOOT!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> OK sorry for the delay I have been super busy and have not had a chance to take the best pics of these shoes... but so everyone can get excited and anticipate their coming shoes even more, here are the pics I have taken so far...
> 
> They are unbelievable to me... when you have them on, from a distance, the spikes just look like sparkles... it's not as extreme as it looks from the display alone (in my opinion anyway ).


----------



## carlinha

indypup said:


> Your Altadamas...   I'm so glad you were able to get them signed!  The Isolde truly look TDF on you.



i know *indy*, i waited almost a year to wear the ADs to have them signed, and now they finally are and i can wear them!  both pairs are so special to me.  thank you for your kind words.



Nolia said:


> I think I just died.



SOS *Nolia*!  



AEGIS said:


> :worthy::worthy::worthy::worthy::worthy::worthy::worthy::worthy::worthy::worthy:



 *aegis*



Dessye said:


> I DIE!!!!!!!!   I absolutely *LOVE* them on you!!!!  I can't emphasize how much!   I think I'll have to a buy a whole cabinet just for this shoe ---



you crack me up *dessye*!  you can buy one of those glass cases that revolves   thank you and i can't wait to see them on you...



CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> They look amazing on you, Carlinha!



thank you *cute_classy*!



GrRoxy said:


> Ohmygod... I died definitely   Carla you lucky girl!!!
> 
> I want them but Im afraid I wont wear them at all (3h sitting in Bianca is killing me lol)... On the other hand Insunami are super rare and for crazy prices on ebay... Im lost  Tho I wouldnt wear them too... I need to stop looking at these beauties



thanks *GrRoxy*... well these won't be daily wear shoes, but the Isunami were my UHG for so long and I missed that boat a long time ago, so I could not pass on these... and now that I have them, I love them more than the Isunami... but you have to do what feels right in your heart.  Just listen to your gut!



surlygirl said:


> all I can do is to the !
> 
> they are so you and so fabulous on you!



thank you *surly* 



gymangel812 said:


> omg those look awesome on!



thanks *gym*!



sobe2009 said:


> OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG
> GGG!!!!!!!!!!!
> Congratulations for having the best shoes in the whole word!!!!!!!
> 
> And they are famous by making the news with her fab  owner. So happy for you babe



and you hot lady, i know you will blow me away with your modeling pics 



r6girl2005 said:


> Yay Car!!!!!
> 
> Ladies, just got an email from my SA at SCP. They have the black Isolde as well as some other 20 yr anniversary pieces. PM me if  you'd like the name of my SA.
> 
> GO GO GO!



thanks *r6*!  for those considering the black patent ones, they are simply amazing too!  maybe *sobe2009* can post her modeling pic here??!


----------



## Louboufan

Sickkkkkkkkkkkkk!


carlinha said:


> this shoe is definitely not everyone's cup of tea...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Woot woot!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Ok sorry for the delay i have been super busy and have not had a chance to take the best pics of these shoes... But so everyone can get excited and anticipate their coming shoes even more, here are the pics i have taken so far...
> 
> They are unbelievable to me... When you have them on, from a distance, the spikes just look like sparkles... It's not as extreme as it looks from the display alone (in my opinion anyway ).


----------



## chacci1

carlinha said:


> this shoe is definitely not everyone's cup of tea...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WOOT WOOT!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> OK sorry for the delay I have been super busy and have not had a chance to take the best pics of these shoes... but so everyone can get excited and anticipate their coming shoes even more, here are the pics I have taken so far...
> 
> They are unbelievable to me... when you have them on, from a distance, the spikes just look like sparkles... it's not as extreme as it looks from the display alone (in my opinion anyway ).



Wow!!!  Gorgeous!  You are making me re consider!  Wear them in good health!  They look beautiful on you!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

carlinha said:


> Last pics... made even more special as they were signed



wow, these are indeed very special shoes! Congrats Carla! The Isolde looks amazing on you!


----------



## dirtyaddiction

nyjaesmith said:
			
		

> Singer Cassie Modeling the ???



Oh my god I need these in my life!


----------



## dirtyaddiction

carlinha said:
			
		

> Last pics... made even more special as they were signed



I just died


----------



## PetitColibri

carlinha said:


> thanks *r6*!  for those considering the black patent ones, they are simply amazing too!  maybe *sobe2009* can post her modeling pic here??!



Carla the Isolde looks amazing on you ! huge congrats ! 
I really want them now !
and yes please *Sobe* post your mod pics


----------



## glamourbag

Congrats to our beautiful TPFrs who got those lovely Isoldes...there are a few of you gals here...you know who you are... and we are awaiting more modeling pictures!!!:couch: *Carla*, you always set the bar!!!!


----------



## shontel

carlinha said:


> Last pics... made even more special as they were signed



LOVE THEM ON YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 



sobe2009 said:


> And they are famous by making the news with her fab  owner. So happy for you babe



Hmmmmm........ Carla.... you sure do look familiar!!!!!!


----------



## Faraasha

jamidee said:


> This is one of my favorite new styles. I'm definitely purchasing  Do it



I think I will! I just want to wait for them to arrive to the boutique here! Id rather try them on first! In no hurry! Thanks hun!


----------



## Faraasha

carlinha said:


> this shoe is definitely not everyone's cup of tea...
> 
> 
> WOOT WOOT!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> OK sorry for the delay I have been super busy and have not had a chance to take the best pics of these shoes... but so everyone can get excited and anticipate their coming shoes even more, here are the pics I have taken so far...
> 
> They are unbelievable to me... when you have them on, from a distance, the spikes just look like sparkles... it's not as extreme as it looks from the display alone (in my opinion anyway ).




!!!!! Amazing!!! Really gorgeous!!! Congratulations hun! They look beautiful on you!!!!!


----------



## dbeth

Dessye said:


> My credit card just got charged!   Wait a minute, why am I celebrating???



  I can not wait for you to get these Dessye!!!




NANI1972 said:


> Roan has the Carnival HP if anyone is looking for them. Ask for Hank.



I did not read this. 



carlinha said:


> Last pics... made even more special as they were signed



I have no words, I am completely speechless. 




NANI1972 said:


> Whoot! I just bought some Nude Bianca 120s!



 they are so comfy!!!



GrRoxy said:


> i would be interested to know how comfy they are in comparision to patent 140 Bianca please



Very comfy.  I didn't buy a pair, but I tried them on. I have two pairs of 140 Bianca.


----------



## po0hping

carlinha said:


> this shoe is definitely not everyone's cup of tea...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WOOT WOOT!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> OK sorry for the delay I have been super busy and have not had a chance to take the best pics of these shoes... but so everyone can get excited and anticipate their coming shoes even more, here are the pics I have taken so far...
> 
> They are unbelievable to me... when you have them on, from a distance, the spikes just look like sparkles... it's not as extreme as it looks from the display alone (in my opinion anyway ).



There is truly no style you can't wear amazingly


----------



## sophinette007

carlinha said:


> this shoe is definitely not everyone's cup of tea...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WOOT WOOT!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> OK sorry for the delay I have been super busy and have not had a chance to take the best pics of these shoes... but so everyone can get excited and anticipate their coming shoes even more, here are the pics I have taken so far...
> 
> They are unbelievable to me... when you have them on, from a distance, the spikes just look like sparkles... it's not as extreme as it looks from the display alone (in my opinion anyway ).


 
Congrats Carla for such exclusive shoes! Every shoes look so gorgeous on you! I can't never get enough of your modelling pics! Please would you make me the pleasure to post some pics your lovely python carnaval highness too


----------



## carlinha

Louboufan said:


> Sickkkkkkkkkkkkk!



yes i do say so myself  



chacci1 said:


> Wow!!!  Gorgeous!  You are making me re consider!  Wear them in good health!  They look beautiful on you!



thanks *chacci*!



CEC.LV4eva said:


> wow, these are indeed very special shoes! Congrats Carla! The Isolde looks amazing on you!



thanks *CEC*!



dirtyaddiction said:


> I just died



come back *dirty*!!!!  



PetitColibri said:


> Carla the Isolde looks amazing on you ! huge congrats !
> I really want them now !
> and yes please *Sobe* post your mod pics



thank you *petit*!



glamourbag said:


> Congrats to our beautiful TPFrs who got those lovely Isoldes...there are a few of you gals here...you know who you are... and we are awaiting more modeling pictures!!!:couch: *Carla*, you always set the bar!!!!



thank you darling *M*!



shontel said:


> LOVE THEM ON YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmmm........ Carla.... you sure do look familiar!!!!!!



thanks *shontel*!  



Faraasha said:


> !!!!! Amazing!!! Really gorgeous!!! Congratulations hun! They look beautiful on you!!!!!



thank you *faraasha*!



dbeth said:


> I can not wait for you to get these Dessye!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did not read this.
> 
> 
> 
> I have no words, I am completely speechless.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they are so comfy!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Very comfy.  I didn't buy a pair, but I tried them on. I have two pairs of 140 Bianca.



thank you *dbeth*!



po0hping said:


> There is truly no style you can't wear amazingly



thanks so much *po0hping*!


----------



## carlinha

sophinette007 said:


> Congrats Carla for such exclusive shoes! Every shoes look so gorgeous on you! I can't never get enough of your modelling pics! Please would you make me the pleasure to post some pics your lovely python carnaval highness too



thank you so much *sophinette* 

here's some highness carnaval pics just for you, as requested....


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

carlinha said:


> thank you so much *sophinette*
> 
> here's some highness carnaval pics just for you, as requested....



I love everything on you Carla, how is the the Isolde?
Do you you feel its comfortable? With the Ankle strap?


----------



## carlinha

^SeDuCTive^ said:


> I love everything on you Carla, how is the the Isolde?
> Do you you feel its comfortable? With the Ankle strap?



thank you *seductive*!

yes definitely!  feels like the daff/highness and even more secure because of the straps!


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

carlinha said:


> thank you *seductive*!
> 
> yes definitely!  feels like the daff/highness and even more secure because of the straps!



I will get them TTS, i wonder if the ankle straps short?
Since i have a high arch feet.


----------



## sophinette007

carlinha said:


> thank you so much *sophinette*
> 
> here's some highness carnaval pics just for you, as requested....


 
WOW!!!! Wonderful modelling pics! They are out of this world on you! Thank you so much for the pics !!!! that's truely adorable!!! 
 I need to get some Highness soon!!! 

First I didn't like the style...Then I liked the Dessye pictures so much but now I must say you have convinced me to get one!!! And python carnaval is a wonderful finition! I can't get enough of this python!
You made my day doll!


----------



## sammix3

carlinha said:


> thank you so much *sophinette*
> 
> here's some highness carnaval pics just for you, as requested....



Wow... 

Did I ever tell you that you have amazing legs??


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

carlinha said:


> thank you so much *sophinette*
> 
> here's some highness carnaval pics just for you, as requested....



Wowow!! They are looking amazing on you!! ^^


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

Dessye said:


> My credit card just got charged!   Wait a minute, why am I celebrating???



Maybe a new important purchase soon......??


----------



## NANI1972

carlinha said:


> thank you so much *sophinette*
> 
> here's some highness carnaval pics just for you, as requested....


WOW! Your legs are amazing! The shoes are nice too. lol


----------



## lolitablue

*C*, those Highness look like they were made for you but the Isolde do, too!! Woman, you are killing me with all the beauty!! You are rocking them all!!!  Love the pictures and the videos from the signing event!!! 

Mrs Rockstar, you!!!!


----------



## shorty_

Speachless!! Love the shoes!!!!


----------



## HermesLuv

carlinha said:


> thank you so much *sophinette*
> 
> here's some highness carnaval pics just for you, as requested....


  AAAAMAZING!


----------



## Dessye

CRISPEDROSA said:


> Maybe a new important purchase soon......??



  Yep the Isolde   Well, by the time I get it it will be old news, hehe.  Oh well, that's OK --- they will in my hands eventually.


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

Dessye said:


> Yep the Isolde   Well, by the time I get it it will be old news, hehe.  Oh well, that's OK --- they will in my hands eventually.



Ohhhhhhhh that's so so good!!!

Can't wait to see a new Isolde pair!  

Those are a SUPER special pair, what luck!!! 

Yaaaay! 

I wanna see wanna see!


----------



## sobe2009

carlinha said:


> thank you so much *sophinette*
> 
> here's some highness carnaval pics just for you, as requested....



Seriously, you make me want to have every shoe that you model.  I blame it on your more than perfect legs


----------



## PetitColibri

sobe2009 said:


> Seriously, you make me want to have every shoe that you model.  I blame it on your more than perfect legs



lol you look like a model Sobe ! I think it's us who should be jealous

Carla your highness are TDF ! congrats and thanks for posting pics !


----------



## fumi

carlinha said:


> thank you so much *sophinette*
> 
> here's some highness carnaval pics just for you, as requested....



OH. MY. GOD. These are AH-MA-ZINGGG!


----------



## heiress-ox

carlinha said:


> this shoe is definitely not everyone's cup of tea...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WOOT WOOT!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> OK sorry for the delay I have been super busy and have not had a chance to take the best pics of these shoes... but so everyone can get excited and anticipate their coming shoes even more, here are the pics I have taken so far...
> 
> They are unbelievable to me... when you have them on, from a distance, the spikes just look like sparkles... it's not as extreme as it looks from the display alone (in my opinion anyway ).



Umm, I think my jaw just hit the ground, these were MADE for you *Carla* - you pull them off perfectly and you made the news, congrats on such a special pair! I also love the Carnival Highness, they are stunning in that colourway - you need to come back here more often & post pics


----------



## ochie

carlinha said:


> this shoe is definitely not everyone's cup of tea...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WOOT WOOT!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> OK sorry for the delay I have been super busy and have not had a chance to take the best pics of these shoes... but so everyone can get excited and anticipate their coming shoes even more, here are the pics I have taken so far...
> 
> They are unbelievable to me... when you have them on, from a distance, the spikes just look like sparkles... it's not as extreme as it looks from the display alone (in my opinion anyway ).




they are amazing carla! hotness  they look good on you!


----------



## chacci1

So, yes, I just bit the bullet. I pulled the trigger on the shoe that I said I didn't like.  Well, now I love!!!!!!!


----------



## AEGIS

chacci1 said:


> So, yes, I just bit the bullet. I pulled the trigger on the shoe that I said I didn't like.  Well, now I love!!!!!!!




isolde?


----------



## dc419

carlinha said:


> this shoe is definitely not everyone's cup of tea...
> 
> WOOT WOOT!!!!
> 
> OK sorry for the delay I have been super busy and have not had a chance to take the best pics of these shoes... but so everyone can get excited and anticipate their coming shoes even more, here are the pics I have taken so far...
> 
> They are unbelievable to me... when you have them on, from a distance, the spikes just look like sparkles... it's not as extreme as it looks from the display alone (in my opinion anyway ).





carlinha said:


> thank you so much *sophinette*
> 
> here's some highness carnaval pics just for you, as requested....





carlinha said:


> Last pics... made even more special as they were signed



WOWwwww!!!! All 3 pairs are TDF!!! Your CL collection is getting more and more amazing!!!


----------



## chacci1

AEGIS said:


> isolde?



You are good!!!!


----------



## PetitColibri

chacci1 said:


> So, yes, I just bit the bullet. I pulled the trigger on the shoe that I said I didn't like.  Well, now I love!!!!!!!



congrats Babe ! can't wait for your mod pics


----------



## Dessye

chacci1 said:


> So, yes, I just bit the bullet. I pulled the trigger on the shoe that I said I didn't like.  Well, now I love!!!!!!!



 I knew you couldn't resist!   Can't wait to see --- did you get black or rose gold?


----------



## chacci1

Dessye said:


> I knew you couldn't resist!   Can't wait to see --- did you get black or rose gold?



Haha!  Inspired by you!!!!  I got the gold!  Didn't love the black!  When ate yours going to arrive shoe twin???????


----------



## chacci1

PetitColibri said:


> congrats Babe ! can't wait for your mod pics


----------



## Dessye

chacci1 said:


> Haha!  Inspired by you!!!!  I got the gold!  Didn't love the black!  When ate yours going to arrive shoe twin???????



Unless I want to pay $1000+ in customs, I have to wait till my trip to the US in April.  Oh well, I'm willing to wait   Maybe I'll make an impromptu trip in March  Operation Isolde


----------



## jamidee

New Orleans saks... Tried on the asteroids and weird thing is I had MAJOR heel slippage in the 160mm tts ...Should I size down half a size in the 140mm?


----------



## AEGIS

jamidee said:


> View attachment 1595526
> 
> 
> New Orleans saks... Tried on the asteroids and weird thing is I had MAJOR heel slippage in the 160mm... Should I size down half a size in the 140mm?




are you going to get them?


----------



## Dessye

jamidee said:


> View attachment 1595526
> 
> 
> New Orleans saks... Tried on the asteroids and weird thing is I had MAJOR heel slippage in the 160mm... Should I size down half a size in the 140mm?





Hmmmm, maybe I shouldn't have passed after all....  Ah, too late.


----------



## ccgjcv21

I looove those carnival pythons on you! They look Amazing!


----------



## ccgjcv21

Those Carnival Pythons are amazing on you!


----------



## jenayb

jamidee said:


> View attachment 1595526
> 
> 
> New Orleans saks... Tried on the asteroids and weird thing is I had MAJOR heel slippage in the 160mm tts ...Should I size down half a size in the 140mm?



I would.


----------



## ccgjcv21

Im speechless! I actually saw these in a pic and didn't really know if I was a fan of the new Highness platform but seeing them on the feet is totally different! They truly are a work of art


----------



## ccgjcv21

Wow those are stunning


----------



## ccgjcv21

All are to die for!


AEGIS said:


> are you going to get them?


----------



## ccgjcv21

I really love those asteroids!


----------



## ccgjcv21

Wasn't a huge fan of asteroids but you ladies are making them look stunning!


----------



## NANI1972

ccgjcv21 said:


> Wasn't a huge fan of asteroids but you ladies are making them look stunning!


ccgjcv try using the QUOTE feature to comment, your comments are getting lost in the shuffle as to who you are speaking too.


----------



## ccgjcv21

Thanks! Just started posting and was trying to figure out why it wasn't posting my comments where I wanted them



NANI1972 said:


> ccgjcv try using the QUOTE feature to comment, your comments are getting lost in the shuffle as to who you are speaking too.


----------



## NANI1972

:welcome2:





ccgjcv21 said:


> Thanks! Just started posting and was trying to figure out why it wasn't posting my comments where I wanted them


----------



## ccgjcv21

Thank you! I have some new Louboutin styles I would like to start posting


NANI1972 said:


> :welcome2:


----------



## Dessye

ccgjcv21 said:


> Thank you! I have some new Louboutin styles I would like to start posting



Yes, please!


----------



## ccgjcv21

Well maybe one of you ladies can help me navigate. Since my account is new having trouble posting anything....
QUOTE=Dessye;21005040]Yes, please! [/QUOTE]


----------



## carlinha

sophinette007 said:


> WOW!!!! Wonderful modelling pics! They are out of this world on you! Thank you so much for the pics !!!! that's truely adorable!!!
> I need to get some Highness soon!!!
> 
> First I didn't like the style...Then I liked the Dessye pictures so much but now I must say you have convinced me to get one!!! And python carnaval is a wonderful finition! I can't get enough of this python!
> You made my day doll!



yes i was skeptical on the peeptoe at first, but fell in love with it in the carnaval python and so here we are.  you should get a pair!  and i am glad i could make your day!



sammix3 said:


> Wow...
> 
> Did I ever tell you that you have amazing legs??



thank you *sammix*!



CRISPEDROSA said:


> Wowow!! They are looking amazing on you!! ^^



thank you *cris*!



NANI1972 said:


> WOW! Your legs are amazing! The shoes are nice too. lol



thank you so much *nani*!



lolitablue said:


> *C*, those Highness look like they were made for you but the Isolde do, too!! Woman, you are killing me with all the beauty!! You are rocking them all!!!  Love the pictures and the videos from the signing event!!!
> 
> Mrs Rockstar, you!!!!



you are so sweet my dear, thank you so much!  



HermesLuv said:


> AAAAMAZING!



thank you *hermesluv*!



Dessye said:


> Yep the Isolde   Well, by the time I get it it will be old news, hehe.  Oh well, that's OK --- they will in my hands eventually.



the isolde will never be old news to me!  post away when you get them!



sobe2009 said:


> Seriously, you make me want to have every shoe that you model.  I blame it on your more than perfect legs



are you crazy woman!  have you looked in the mirror lately!!!!   Ms. Hot Thang!



PetitColibri said:


> lol you look like a model Sobe ! I think it's us who should be jealous
> 
> Carla your highness are TDF ! congrats and thanks for posting pics !



thank you *petit*!



fumi said:


> OH. MY. GOD. These are AH-MA-ZINGGG!



thank you *fumi*!


----------



## carlinha

heiress-ox said:


> Umm, I think my jaw just hit the ground, these were MADE for you *Carla* - you pull them off perfectly and you made the news, congrats on such a special pair! I also love the Carnival Highness, they are stunning in that colourway - you need to come back here more often & post pics



thank you so much *heiress-ox*!



ochie said:


> they are amazing carla! hotness  they look good on you!



thank you *ochie*!



chacci1 said:


> So, yes, I just bit the bullet. I pulled the trigger on the shoe that I said I didn't like.  Well, now I love!!!!!!!



WOOT WOOT!!!!!!  hahahahah i knew you would succumb!  you won't regret it *chacci* and can't wait to see your pics!



dc419 said:


> WOWwwww!!!! All 3 pairs are TDF!!! Your CL collection is getting more and more amazing!!!



thank you *dc*!



jamidee said:


> View attachment 1595526
> 
> 
> New Orleans saks... Tried on the asteroids and weird thing is I had MAJOR heel slippage in the 160mm tts ...Should I size down half a size in the 140mm?



wow *jamidee*, these shoes are simply amazing and come alive on your feet!  i saw them in person a few days ago and didn't think twice of them, but they are made for you.  i think you need them!



ccgjcv21 said:


> I looove those carnival pythons on you! They look Amazing!



thank you *ccg* and welcome to the forum!


----------



## chacci1

carlinha said:


> thank you so much *heiress-ox*!
> 
> 
> 
> WOOT WOOT!!!!!!  hahahahah i knew you would succumb!  you won't regret it *chacci* and can't wait to see your pics!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thank you *ccg* and welcome to the forum!




HA HA!  You know me well!  I really thought I was in the clear with these!!  And then, the more I kept seeing them, the more I knew I needed them!  (Your pics helped too!!!)


----------



## chacci1

Dessye said:


> Unless I want to pay $1000+ in customs, I have to wait till my trip to the US in April.  Oh well, I'm willing to wait   Maybe I'll make an impromptu trip in March  Operation Isolde



Yikes!  I would wait too!  $1000+ is another pair of shoes!!  More money towards Very Mix!!!  Haha


----------



## ccgjcv21

carlinha said:


> thank you so much *heiress-ox*!
> 
> 
> 
> thank you *ochie*!
> 
> 
> 
> WOOT WOOT!!!!!!  hahahahah i knew you would succumb!  you won't regret it *chacci* and can't wait to see your pics!
> 
> 
> 
> thank you *dc*!
> 
> 
> 
> wow *jamidee*, these shoes are simply amazing and come alive on your feet!  i saw them in person a few days ago and didn't think twice of them, but they are made for you.  i think you need them!
> 
> 
> 
> thank you *ccg* and welcome to the forum!



Thank you! I appreciate the welcome! My profile doesn't have any privileges to start posting I guess so I will have to post another time


----------



## heiress-ox

jamidee said:


> View attachment 1595526
> 
> 
> New Orleans saks... Tried on the asteroids and weird thing is I had MAJOR heel slippage in the 160mm tts ...Should I size down half a size in the 140mm?



babe, these are stunning on you, I actually am liking this colour in the asteroids too, I think they suit you well! Are you getting them


----------



## 318Platinum

carlinha said:


> this shoe is definitely not everyone's cup of tea...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WOOT WOOT!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> OK sorry for the delay I have been super busy and have not had a chance to take the best pics of these shoes... but so everyone can get excited and anticipate their coming shoes even more, here are the pics I have taken so far...
> 
> They are unbelievable to me... when you have them on, from a distance, the spikes just look like sparkles... it's not as extreme as it looks from the display alone (in my opinion anyway ).




OH MY GOODNESS GRACIOUS!!!!! YES, YES, YESSSSSSSSS!!! You are killing me right now, *Car*! I so want these now, as well as the Python Carnival Highness!! Congrats on scoring these beauties, and meeting Msr. Louboutin to get them signed!! So blessed you are!!


----------



## 318Platinum

ccgjcv21 said:


> Well maybe one of you ladies can help me navigate. Since my account is new having trouble posting anything....
> QUOTE=Dessye;21005040]Yes, please!


[/QUOTE]

OH YES, *CC*!!! You MUST do a reveal or post pics along with Mods of your Dafreak!! I am so thinking about getting these and I am happy someone has them!! How are they for you? They are Gorg and I am under the assumption that I will have a hard time finding them in my size! Congrats and I can't wait to see more pics! Welcome to the Forum!!!


----------



## ccgjcv21

318 Platinum, I will post the pics very soon! I looove them! It was one of those shoes that when I saw them I liked them but when I put them on I fell in love! The SA did tell me that this particular colorway was hard to come by. Thanks again glad to be on here!

OH YES, *CC*!!! You MUST do a reveal or post pics along with Mods of your Dafreak!! I am so thinking about getting these and I am happy someone has them!! How are they for you? They are Gorg and I am under the assumption that I will have a hard time finding them in my size! Congrats and I can't wait to see more pics! Welcome to the Forum!!! [/QUOTE]


----------



## 318Platinum

ccgjcv21 said:


> 318 Platinum, I will post the pics very soon! I looove them! It was one of those shoes that when I saw them I liked them but when I put them on I fell in love! The SA did tell me that this particular colorway was hard to come by. Thanks again glad to be on here!
> 
> OH YES, *CC*!!! You MUST do a reveal or post pics along with Mods of your Dafreak!! I am so thinking about getting these and I am happy someone has them!! How are they for you? They are Gorg and I am under the assumption that I will have a hard time finding them in my size! Congrats and I can't wait to see more pics! Welcome to the Forum!!!


[/QUOTE]

Oh well, thats not good news! I am a real Daff freak, pun intended!!  But I love the Daffodile, and Since I already got my dream shoe (Pictured as my Avi) I think I won't be able to find it. I will do a search, though. We will see what happens. It is absolutely beautiful on you, and I like it, but I know it will be STUNNING on!! Congrats again!


----------



## sophinette007

ccgjcv21 said:


> Well maybe one of you ladies can help me navigate. Since my account is new having trouble posting anything....


 
:welcome2: CC! Your avi is gorgeous! I can't wait to see your pics! Congrats on the Daf Freak! The black color with python is fierce!
I hope you will be able to post very soon!


----------



## diera23

Does anyone know where I can get Daffodile Carnival Python from? TIA


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

diera23 said:


> Does anyone know where I can get Daffodile Carnival Python from? TIA



I think in Paris


----------



## carlinha

chacci1 said:


> HA HA!  You know me well!  I really thought I was in the clear with these!!  And then, the more I kept seeing them, the more I knew I needed them!  (Your pics helped too!!!)



yay!!!!!  you won't regret it!



ccgjcv21 said:


> Thank you! I appreciate the welcome! My profile doesn't have any privileges to start posting I guess so I will have to post another time



i think you'll be able to post pics when you have been a member for a few weeks and also with a certain number of posts, so keep posting!



318Platinum said:


> OH MY GOODNESS GRACIOUS!!!!! YES, YES, YESSSSSSSSS!!! You are killing me right now, *Car*! I so want these now, as well as the Python Carnival Highness!! Congrats on scoring these beauties, and meeting Msr. Louboutin to get them signed!! So blessed you are!!



thank you dear *318*!  you are blessed too


----------



## samina

Car- your mod pics are amazing as ever!!!

Has anyone seen the Matrinana in alba nappa?


----------



## ccgjcv21

diera23 said:


> Does anyone know where I can get Daffodile Carnival Python from? TIA


 
I know they had a carnival python in the Las Vegas Forum Boutique not sure what size...


----------



## PetitColibri

jamidee said:


> View attachment 1595526
> 
> 
> New Orleans saks... Tried on the asteroids and weird thing is I had MAJOR heel slippage in the 160mm tts ...Should I size down half a size in the 140mm?



if you have long toes do not !
I have long toes and with TTS in 140 my 2nd toe is a little squished in lenght !
 but otherwise it's perfect


----------



## PetitColibri

carlinha said:


> yay!!!!!  you won't regret it!
> 
> 
> 
> i think you'll be able to post pics when you have been a member for a few weeks and also with a certain number of posts, so keep posting!
> 
> 
> 
> thank you dear *318*!  you are blessed too



OMG your new avatar is TDF Carla !
 I really need the Isolde now...
could you please post more mod pics ?


----------



## Dessye

PetitColibri said:


> if you have long toes do not !
> I have long toes and with TTS in 140 my 2nd toe is a little squished in lenght !
> but otherwise it's perfect



Sounds like our feet are identical :giggles:


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

Dessye said:


> Sounds like our feet are identical :giggles:



Waiting for your Isolde reveal Dessye


----------



## Dessye

ccgjcv21 said:


> Thank you! I appreciate the welcome! My profile doesn't have any privileges to start posting I guess so I will have to post another time



You shouldn't have any problems posting.

I use imageshack.us to post my pics.  I've noticed that despite not watermarking, I haven't seen a single photo of mine stolen!  (Maybe I'm wrong about that but I just haven't seen any).

It's easy.  Then you just click on the Forum code, copy and paste into this dialogue box.

Or here's another way (3 ways actually):

http://forum.purseblog.com/frequently-asked-questions/how-do-i-post-pictures-31191.html


----------



## Dessye

Browns has Coroclic sling in hot pink:

http://www.brownsfashion.com/Produc...wedges/Product.aspx?p=3482196&pc=1949741&cl=4


----------



## melialuvs2shop

Dessye said:


> Browns has Coroclic sling in hot pink:
> 
> http://www.brownsfashion.com/Produc...wedges/Product.aspx?p=3482196&pc=1949741&cl=4



those look so fun!


----------



## jamidee

Wouldn't let me attach both pics last night... Bourbon street has terrible reception. These 160mm tts were really too big so I'm debating if I should size down half a size in 140mm. Or do you think the 140mm sizes differently? Jenay? What do you think? 

P.s. I have short fat toes.

I'm going to go with the nude 140mm. This was just the only pair in my size. This color combo was prettier in person but still just not me... It was kind of tacky


----------



## indypup

^Your pics make that combo look better than I expected!  I still want to cover that zebra print with strass or something.

(actually, I kind of think all of the Asteroids would look fab with the suede portion strassed)


----------



## AEGIS

indypup said:


> ^Your pics make that combo look better than I expected!  I still want to cover that zebra print with strass or something.
> 
> (actually, I kind of think all of the Asteroids would look fab with the suede portion strassed)



that would look f-ing amazing!

i still think the zebra is terrible


----------



## jamidee

AEGIS said:
			
		

> that would look f-ing amazing!
> 
> i still think the zebra is terrible



A pink strass over the zebra would be amazing!!! But it's too expensive of a shoe for a DIY. Maybe someone's used pair will make it to bay one day.


----------



## AEGIS

jamidee said:


> A pink strass over the zebra would be amazing!!! But it's too expensive of a shoe for a DIY. Maybe someone's used pair will make it to bay one day.





yeah....i still need to strass my maggies...waaayyy too lazy and busy


----------



## carlinha

PetitColibri said:


> OMG your new avatar is TDF Carla !
> I really need the Isolde now...
> could you please post more mod pics ?



i was finally able to take some pics out in the daylight, so i'll post them in a second...



Dessye said:


> You shouldn't have any problems posting.
> 
> I use imageshack.us to post my pics.  I've noticed that despite not watermarking, I haven't seen a single photo of mine stolen!  (Maybe I'm wrong about that but I just haven't seen any).
> 
> It's easy.  Then you just click on the Forum code, copy and paste into this dialogue box.
> 
> Or here's another way (3 ways actually):
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/frequently-asked-questions/how-do-i-post-pictures-31191.html



oh that sounds really good that your pics have not been stolen!  maybe i should look into imageshack! 



jamidee said:


> View attachment 1596168
> 
> 
> Wouldn't let me attach both pics last night... Bourbon street has terrible reception. These 160mm tts were really too big so I'm debating if I should size down half a size in 140mm. Or do you think the 140mm sizes differently? Jenay? What do you think?
> 
> P.s. I have short fat toes.
> 
> I'm going to go with the nude 140mm. This was just the only pair in my size. This color combo was prettier in person but still just not me... It was kind of tacky



i'm not familiar with this sizing, and sorry to hear you won't be getting this colorway, i still thinks it looks really amazing on you, but the nude will probably go with more!


----------



## carlinha

So here are some outdoor pics of the Isolde, it was still cloudy outside, but you can see the true color of the Nude/Rose Gold Specchio better... they are a wonderful pink/nude metallic color which makes them less garish than if it were the yellow gold metallic.  

This is also the first time I attempted using the auto timer on my camera and am so pleased it worked! 

(gotta love Kaya's face the whole time - I bet she's thinking "What the heck is she up to now?!?!?! :girlwhack:  Silly humans!" :lolots

A lot of people have asked about sizing - I did get them same size as my Daffodiles/Highness, which is 1/2 down from TTS for me... however, the specchio material is stiff and the toebox is narrow/tight, so I do recommend going 1/2 UP from your Daff/Highness sizing in these (or TTS for me).  Hope this helps!  
p.s. not sure if the black ones fit differently as they are patent and not specchio


----------



## sobe2009

carlinha said:


> So here are some outdoor pics of the Isolde, it was still cloudy outside, but you can see the true color of the Nude/Rose Gold Specchio better... they are a wonderful pink/nude metallic color which makes them less garish than if it were the yellow gold metallic.
> 
> This is also the first time I attempted using the auto timer on my camera and am so pleased it worked!
> 
> (gotta love Kaya's face the whole time - I bet she's thinking "What the heck is she up to now?!?!?! :girlwhack:  Silly humans!" :lolots
> 
> A lot of people have asked about sizing - I did get them same size as my Daffodiles/Highness, which is 1/2 down from TTS for me... however, the specchio material is stiff and the toebox is narrow/tight, so I do recommend going 1/2 UP from your Daff/Highness sizing in these (or TTS for me).  Hope this helps!
> p.s. not sure if the black ones fit differently as they are patent and not specchio



Seriously, I can get enough of  your pictures C .  Best shoes in the whole word  in my opinion!!!


----------



## anniethecat

^^Just beautiful *C*!   Love that rose gold color.


----------



## surlygirl

carlinha said:


> So here are some outdoor pics of the Isolde, it was still cloudy outside, but you can see the true color of the Nude/Rose Gold Specchio better... they are a wonderful pink/nude metallic color which makes them less garish than if it were the yellow gold metallic.
> 
> This is also the first time I attempted using the auto timer on my camera and am so pleased it worked!
> 
> (gotta love Kaya's face the whole time - I bet she's thinking "What the heck is she up to now?!?!?! :girlwhack: Silly humans!" :lolots
> 
> A lot of people have asked about sizing - I did get them same size as my Daffodiles/Highness, which is 1/2 down from TTS for me... however, the specchio material is stiff and the toebox is narrow/tight, so I do recommend going 1/2 UP from your Daff/Highness sizing in these (or TTS for me). Hope this helps!
> p.s. not sure if the black ones fit differently as they are patent and not specchio


----------



## PetitColibri

Dessye said:


> Sounds like our feet are identical :giggles:



lol that's good to know 
If I don't know which size would work best for me, I will turn to you, feet twin


----------



## PetitColibri

carlinha said:


> So here are some outdoor pics of the Isolde, it was still cloudy outside, but you can see the true color of the Nude/Rose Gold Specchio better... they are a wonderful pink/nude metallic color which makes them less garish than if it were the yellow gold metallic.
> 
> This is also the first time I attempted using the auto timer on my camera and am so pleased it worked!
> 
> (gotta love Kaya's face the whole time - I bet she's thinking "What the heck is she up to now?!?!?! :girlwhack:  Silly humans!" :lolots
> 
> A lot of people have asked about sizing - I did get them same size as my Daffodiles/Highness, which is 1/2 down from TTS for me... however, the specchio material is stiff and the toebox is narrow/tight, so I do recommend going 1/2 UP from your Daff/Highness sizing in these (or TTS for me).  Hope this helps!
> p.s. not sure if the black ones fit differently as they are patent and not specchio



thanks so much for the pics C !
amazing pics as usual ! you never disappoint !
 I'm in love !


----------



## shontel

Thank you for the additional pics, Carla.  But we want more! We want more! We can't get enough! lololololol! 

Ok Ladies, for all who still want the Isoldes (or any other from CL's Anniversary collection), Tony Burns (NM Chicago) called me today because he is pre-selling from the anniversary collection. Shoes will arrive to his store March 15th. 312-642-5900 or btony46@yahoo.com.  



carlinha said:


> So here are some outdoor pics of the Isolde, it was still cloudy outside, but you can see the true color of the Nude/Rose Gold Specchio better... they are a wonderful pink/nude metallic color which makes them less garish than if it were the yellow gold metallic.
> 
> This is also the first time I attempted using the auto timer on my camera and am so pleased it worked!
> 
> (gotta love Kaya's face the whole time - I bet she's thinking "What the heck is she up to now?!?!?! :girlwhack: Silly humans!" :lolots
> 
> A lot of people have asked about sizing - I did get them same size as my Daffodiles/Highness, which is 1/2 down from TTS for me... however, the specchio material is stiff and the toebox is narrow/tight, so I do recommend going 1/2 UP from your Daff/Highness sizing in these (or TTS for me). Hope this helps!
> p.s. not sure if the black ones fit differently as they are patent and not specchio


----------



## Dessye

carlinha said:


> i was finally able to take some pics out in the daylight, so i'll post them in a second...
> 
> 
> 
> oh that sounds really good that your pics have not been stolen!  maybe i should look into imageshack!
> 
> 
> 
> i'm not familiar with this sizing, and sorry to hear you won't be getting this colorway, i still thinks it looks really amazing on you, but the nude will probably go with more!



NM!  I just found out from a lovely tPFer that my closet photos were used by a blogger....  I will have to start watermarking.  Do you know if iPhoto can watermark?  I'm a bit of a dinosaur when it comes to computers


----------



## amd_tan

*Hail the Queen of all Queen of shoes!!!!!* :worthy::worthy:

I can't get enough of your mod pics in these spectacular shoes!! Huge congrats to you!!
They look sooooo fantastic on you!
The color is GREAT on your skin tone. I LOVE THEM!!




carlinha said:


> So here are some outdoor pics of the Isolde, it was still cloudy outside, but you can see the true color of the Nude/Rose Gold Specchio better... they are a wonderful pink/nude metallic color which makes them less garish than if it were the yellow gold metallic.
> 
> This is also the first time I attempted using the auto timer on my camera and am so pleased it worked!
> 
> (gotta love Kaya's face the whole time - I bet she's thinking "What the heck is she up to now?!?!?! :girlwhack:  Silly humans!" :lolots
> 
> A lot of people have asked about sizing - I did get them same size as my Daffodiles/Highness, which is 1/2 down from TTS for me... however, the specchio material is stiff and the toebox is narrow/tight, so I do recommend going 1/2 UP from your Daff/Highness sizing in these (or TTS for me).  Hope this helps!
> p.s. not sure if the black ones fit differently as they are patent and not specchio


----------



## dirtyaddiction

carlinha said:


> So here are some outdoor pics of the Isolde, it was still cloudy outside, but you can see the true color of the Nude/Rose Gold Specchio better... they are a wonderful pink/nude metallic color which makes them less garish than if it were the yellow gold metallic.
> 
> This is also the first time I attempted using the auto timer on my camera and am so pleased it worked!
> 
> (gotta love Kaya's face the whole time - I bet she's thinking "What the heck is she up to now?!?!?! :girlwhack:  Silly humans!" :lolots
> 
> A lot of people have asked about sizing - I did get them same size as my Daffodiles/Highness, which is 1/2 down from TTS for me... however, the specchio material is stiff and the toebox is narrow/tight, so I do recommend going 1/2 UP from your Daff/Highness sizing in these (or TTS for me).  Hope this helps!
> p.s. not sure if the black ones fit differently as they are patent and not specchio


----------



## rock_girl

carlinha said:


> So here are some outdoor pics of the Isolde, it was still cloudy outside, but you can see the true color of the Nude/Rose Gold Specchio better... they are a wonderful pink/nude metallic color which makes them less garish than if it were the yellow gold metallic.
> 
> This is also the first time I attempted using the auto timer on my camera and am so pleased it worked!
> 
> (gotta love Kaya's face the whole time - I bet she's thinking "What the heck is she up to now?!?!?! :girlwhack: Silly humans!" :lolots
> 
> A lot of people have asked about sizing - I did get them same size as my Daffodiles/Highness, which is 1/2 down from TTS for me... however, the specchio material is stiff and the toebox is narrow/tight, so I do recommend going 1/2 UP from your Daff/Highness sizing in these (or TTS for me). Hope this helps!
> p.s. not sure if the black ones fit differently as they are patent and not specchio


 
I die...I have z.e.r.o. words for the *Isolde *and how it makes me feel.  They look _Ah-Ma-Zing _on you *C*, and I hope they bring all sorts of joy!


----------



## heiress-ox

jamidee said:


> View attachment 1596168
> 
> 
> Wouldn't let me attach both pics last night... Bourbon street has terrible reception. These 160mm tts were really too big so I'm debating if I should size down half a size in 140mm. Or do you think the 140mm sizes differently? Jenay? What do you think?
> 
> P.s. I have short fat toes.
> 
> I'm going to go with the nude 140mm. This was just the only pair in my size. This color combo was prettier in person but still just not me... It was kind of tacky



I think we will be shoe twins on the Nude Asteroids, I'm gonna at least try the damn nude out on my skin lol I'm still figuring out sizing, let me know what you decide


----------



## jenayb

heiress-ox said:


> I think we will be shoe twins on the Nude Asteroids, I'm gonna at least try the damn nude out on my skin lol I'm still figuring out sizing, let me know what you decide



For the Asteroid 160, TTS works out just fine. For the 140, I'd go a half size down.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

jamidee said:


> View attachment 1596168
> 
> 
> Wouldn't let me attach both pics last night... Bourbon street has terrible reception. These 160mm tts were really too big so I'm debating if I should size down half a size in 140mm. Or do you think the 140mm sizes differently? Jenay? What do you think?
> 
> P.s. I have short fat toes.
> 
> I'm going to go with the nude 140mm. This was just the only pair in my size. This color combo was prettier in person but still just not me... It was kind of tacky



I actually love that color combo in these photos


----------



## dc419

OMG!!! They get more gorgeous every time I see them!!! Thanks for posting more pics!!! 




carlinha said:


> So here are some outdoor pics of the Isolde, it was still cloudy outside, but you can see the true color of the Nude/Rose Gold Specchio better... they are a wonderful pink/nude metallic color which makes them less garish than if it were the yellow gold metallic.
> 
> This is also the first time I attempted using the auto timer on my camera and am so pleased it worked!
> 
> (gotta love Kaya's face the whole time - I bet she's thinking "What the heck is she up to now?!?!?! :girlwhack:  Silly humans!" :lolots
> 
> A lot of people have asked about sizing - I did get them same size as my Daffodiles/Highness, which is 1/2 down from TTS for me... however, the specchio material is stiff and the toebox is narrow/tight, so I do recommend going 1/2 UP from your Daff/Highness sizing in these (or TTS for me).  Hope this helps!
> p.s. not sure if the black ones fit differently as they are patent and not specchio


----------



## martinaa

carlinha said:


> So here are some outdoor pics of the Isolde, it was still cloudy outside, but you can see the true color of the Nude/Rose Gold Specchio better... they are a wonderful pink/nude metallic color which makes them less garish than if it were the yellow gold metallic.
> 
> This is also the first time I attempted using the auto timer on my camera and am so pleased it worked!
> 
> (gotta love Kaya's face the whole time - I bet she's thinking "What the heck is she up to now?!?!?! :girlwhack:  Silly humans!" :lolots
> 
> A lot of people have asked about sizing - I did get them same size as my Daffodiles/Highness, which is 1/2 down from TTS for me... however, the specchio material is stiff and the toebox is narrow/tight, so I do recommend going 1/2 UP from your Daff/Highness sizing in these (or TTS for me).  Hope this helps!
> p.s. not sure if the black ones fit differently as they are patent and not specchio



BEAUTIFUL!!!! They look sooo great on you!


----------



## kham

I really like these. What do you guys think?

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/product...E&itemId=prod144140064&parentId=&cmCat=search


----------



## kham

carlinha said:


> So here are some outdoor pics of the Isolde, it was still cloudy outside, but you can see the true color of the Nude/Rose Gold Specchio better... they are a wonderful pink/nude metallic color which makes them less garish than if it were the yellow gold metallic.
> 
> This is also the first time I attempted using the auto timer on my camera and am so pleased it worked!
> 
> (gotta love Kaya's face the whole time - I bet she's thinking "What the heck is she up to now?!?!?! :girlwhack:  Silly humans!" :lolots
> 
> A lot of people have asked about sizing - I did get them same size as my Daffodiles/Highness, which is 1/2 down from TTS for me... however, the specchio material is stiff and the toebox is narrow/tight, so I do recommend going 1/2 UP from your Daff/Highness sizing in these (or TTS for me).  Hope this helps!
> p.s. not sure if the black ones fit differently as they are patent and not specchio


----------



## chloe speaks

carlinha said:


> So here are some outdoor pics of the Isolde, it was still cloudy outside, but you can see the true color of the Nude/Rose Gold Specchio better... they are a wonderful pink/nude metallic color which makes them less garish than if it were the yellow gold metallic.
> 
> This is also the first time I attempted using the auto timer on my camera and am so pleased it worked!
> 
> (gotta love Kaya's face the whole time - I bet she's thinking "What the heck is she up to now?!?!?! :girlwhack:  Silly humans!" :lolots
> 
> A lot of people have asked about sizing - I did get them same size as my Daffodiles/Highness, which is 1/2 down from TTS for me... however, the specchio material is stiff and the toebox is narrow/tight, so I do recommend going 1/2 UP from your Daff/Highness sizing in these (or TTS for me).  Hope this helps!
> p.s. not sure if the black ones fit differently as they are patent and not specchio



that photo with Kaya is terrific. 

NOW that just tops all! They look AMAZING on you *carlinha *


----------



## PetitColibri

kham said:


> I really like these. What do you guys think?
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/product...E&itemId=prod144140064&parentId=&cmCat=search



I really love them


----------



## Louboufan

kham said:


> I really like these. What do you guys think?
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/product...E&itemId=prod144140064&parentId=&cmCat=search


 I like them also. But I want the ones with the spikes.


----------



## dbeth

Dessye said:


> Browns has Coroclic sling in hot pink:
> 
> http://www.brownsfashion.com/Produc...wedges/Product.aspx?p=3482196&pc=1949741&cl=4



I love these!! Thanks for posting Dessye!!



melialuvs2shop said:


> those look so fun!




I agree melia!! 



kham said:


> I really like these. What do you guys think?
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/product...E&itemId=prod144140064&parentId=&cmCat=search



Not a big fan. But I like to see things in person, so maybe they look better on.


----------



## lumkeikei

May I ask how much the Isolde is?


----------



## MissJCFan

Hi pretty people!

I'm new to this forum!

I know this isn't the right thread to ask this (so sorry in advance) but I've just got a pair of CLs via eBay. I tried to have them authenticated on the CL authenticate this thread but the thread is now closed and nobody got back to me on the thread before it closed! Can anybody suggest what I can do ifbthe thread is closed?

Thank you all and sorry for this posting!


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

lumkeikei said:


> May I ask how much the Isolde is?



I believe its 3995 USD..


----------



## gymangel812

MissJCFan said:


> Hi pretty people!
> 
> I'm new to this forum!
> 
> I know this isn't the right thread to ask this (so sorry in advance) but I've just got a pair of CLs via eBay. I tried to have them authenticated on the CL authenticate this thread but the thread is now closed and nobody got back to me on the thread before it closed! Can anybody suggest what I can do ifbthe thread is closed?
> 
> Thank you all and sorry for this posting!


it's in the same place it was before, just the old one was closed and a new one was opened:
http://forum.purseblog.com/loubouti...ls-read-first-page-before-posting-731194.html


----------



## MissJCFan

gymangel812 said:


> it's in the same place it was before, just the old one was closed and a new one was opened:
> http://forum.purseblog.com/loubouti...ls-read-first-page-before-posting-731194.html



Your a star... Thank you!


----------



## heychar

carlinha said:


> So here are some outdoor pics of the Isolde, it was still cloudy outside, but you can see the true color of the Nude/Rose Gold Specchio better... they are a wonderful pink/nude metallic color which makes them less garish than if it were the yellow gold metallic.
> 
> This is also the first time I attempted using the auto timer on my camera and am so pleased it worked!
> 
> (gotta love Kaya's face the whole time - I bet she's thinking "What the heck is she up to now?!?!?! :girlwhack:  Silly humans!" :lolots
> 
> A lot of people have asked about sizing - I did get them same size as my Daffodiles/Highness, which is 1/2 down from TTS for me... however, the specchio material is stiff and the toebox is narrow/tight, so I do recommend going 1/2 UP from your Daff/Highness sizing in these (or TTS for me).  Hope this helps!
> p.s. not sure if the black ones fit differently as they are patent and not specchio



Bejesus these are something special ...Oooh shucks I want them now


----------



## jacquelyn1210

Anyone know the price of the lady gres? They are amazing! Congrats to everyone on their new purchases !


----------



## 318Platinum

jacquelyn1210 said:
			
		

> Anyone know the price of the lady gres? They are amazing! Congrats to everyone on their new purchases !



My SA told me $1,295. HTH


----------



## jamidee

jenaywins said:
			
		

> For the Asteroid 160, TTS works out just fine. For the 140, I'd go a half size down.



For the 160mm I needed a half a size down because of heel slippage. Still thing 140 half a size down? Or a whole size?


----------



## eldebrang

Hi ladies,

May I ask what store is selling the Isolde?

Thanks


----------



## AEGIS

eldebrang said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> May I ask what store is selling the Isolde?
> 
> Thanks




the boutiques.  email ecomm.


----------



## Jönathan

What do you ladies think of the Capsule Collection?

http://us.christianlouboutin.com/capsule-20ans-20years/capsule-20ans/pensee-20ans-patent.html

I personally think the Pensee 120's are adorable...just sayin'


----------



## NANI1972

Does anyone know anywhere else besides BG that has the Bianca 120 Black Jazz?


----------



## KarenBorter

NANI1972 said:


> Does anyone know anywhere else besides BG that has the Bianca 120 Black Jazz?



I could be wrong but I think I saw this style yesterday at the Robertson store. Call and check.


----------



## NANI1972

KarenBorter said:


> I could be wrong but I think I saw this style yesterday at the Robertson store. Call and check.



Thanks, I already have them on pre-order at BG, don't know if I can wait!


----------



## dbeth

Jönathan;21037383 said:
			
		

> What do you ladies think of the Capsule Collection?
> 
> http://us.christianlouboutin.com/capsule-20ans-20years/capsule-20ans/pensee-20ans-patent.html
> 
> I personally think the Pensee 120's are adorable...just sayin'



I love those!!! Especially the little flower on the side. They kindof look like piggies though---which I can't walk in if it's the 120.




NANI1972 said:


> Does anyone know anywhere else besides BG that has the Bianca 120 Black Jazz?



I think NM has them too.


----------



## NANI1972

dbeth said:


> I love those!!! Especially the little flower on the side. They kindof look like piggies though---which I can't walk in if it's the 120.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think NM has them too.


Yep but they are Pre-order too.


----------



## 318Platinum

LMMFAO!!!! Wow, Really? Seriously? E-Comm prices are a JOKE! The Artemis Plumes $8,995!!!? The Pill Clutch (which I was really interested in because I thought it was cute and funny) $6,995???? For a small piece of Resin??? And they are both sold out! You know what, everyone that is running out to buy these highly overpriced goods are really being taken for a big ride! I think if we were to boycott these goods, we would maybe see a price change for the better. This house is becoming like Chanel: Waaaaaaaay overpriced with no increase in quality! This is.............ridiculous!!!


----------



## Nolia

318Platinum said:


> LMMFAO!!!! Wow, Really? Seriously? E-Comm prices are a JOKE! The Artemis Plumes $8,995!!!? The Pill Clutch (which I was really interested in because I thought it was cute and funny) $6,995???? For a small piece of Resin??? And they are both sold out! You know what, everyone that is running out to buy these highly overpriced goods are really being taken for a big ride! I think if we were to boycott these goods, we would maybe see a price change for the better. This house is becoming like Chanel: Waaaaaaaay overpriced with no increase in quality! This is.............ridiculous!!!



I agree, this is nuts! =S Inflation hasn't gotten THAT bad yet...


----------



## jenayb

318Platinum said:


> LMMFAO!!!! Wow, Really? Seriously? E-Comm prices are a JOKE! The Artemis Plumes $8,995!!!? The Pill Clutch (which I was really interested in because I thought it was cute and funny) $6,995???? For a small piece of Resin??? And they are both sold out! You know what, everyone that is running out to buy these highly overpriced goods are really being taken for a big ride! I think if we were to boycott these goods, we would maybe see a price change for the better. This house is becoming like Chanel: Waaaaaaaay overpriced with no increase in quality! This is.............ridiculous!!!


 
Yawn. Whatev. Totally agree...... Pass.


----------



## jenayb

Jönathan;21037383 said:
			
		

> What do you ladies think of the Capsule Collection?
> 
> http://us.christianlouboutin.com/capsule-20ans-20years/capsule-20ans/pensee-20ans-patent.html
> 
> I personally think the Pensee 120's are adorable...just sayin'


 
If these were 100mm, they'd already be on my feet.


----------



## shoe_luvr

318Platinum said:


> LMMFAO!!!! Wow, Really? Seriously? E-Comm prices are a JOKE! The Artemis Plumes $8,995!!!? The Pill Clutch (which I was really interested in because I thought it was cute and funny) $6,995???? For a small piece of Resin??? And they are both sold out! You know what, everyone that is running out to buy these highly overpriced goods are really being taken for a big ride! I think if we were to boycott these goods, we would maybe see a price change for the better. This house is becoming like Chanel: Waaaaaaaay overpriced with no increase in quality! This is.............ridiculous!!!


 
I agree...not to mention the pain! Laste week I wore my Carnival python VP's to work and they gave me a blister. I had to do the "shoe swap" mid day because my feet were on the verge of bleeding..Loubies are the only shoes that hurt me THIS MUCH...I asked myself, why did I pay so much $$ to be in so much pain? I'm taking a break from CL's for awhile. For the money I'm paying I shouldn't be in pain, and the shoes should be well made...ahem inferior stitching/ glueing, ahem..just sayin


----------



## mommywithstyle

NANI1972 said:


> Does anyone know anywhere else besides BG that has the Bianca 120 Black Jazz?



Saks had them but I think only a few sizes are left or maybe even sold out. I had to pre-order too and i can't wait till May!


----------



## shoe_luvr

jenaywins said:


> If these were 100mm, they'd already be on my feet.


 
Jenay, do you know if anyone will carry the 100? I can't do the 120, either...but it is really cute...and the price is pretty reasonable lol


----------



## Emma4790

anyone know the price of the Isabelle 140, Popi Fabric??  (the pink and black wedge)
I cant get on ecomm to check -  it crashes everytime!


----------



## anniethecat

emma4790 said:


> anyone know the price of the isabelle 140, popi fabric?? (the pink and black wedge)


 
$695...I just love them!!


----------



## Emma4790

anniethecat said:


> $695...I just love them!!



Thanks  

I love them too, but doubt I'll be able to hunt them down in Europe! I'll try my hardest though!


----------



## NANI1972

mommywithstyle said:


> Saks had them but I think only a few sizes are left or maybe even sold out. I had to pre-order too and i can't wait till May!


I know I hope they get here quicker! I don't know if I can make it for 2.5 or more months!


----------



## jenayb

shoe_luvr said:


> Jenay, do you know if anyone will carry the 100? I can't do the 120, either...but it is really cute...and the price is pretty reasonable lol


 
I haven't heard of a 100mm variation.


----------



## NANI1972

BTW if anyone is looking for Camel Bianca 120 Hirshleifers has them! BG has them in Nude, Black and Fuchsia Patent!


----------



## Alice1979

jenaywins said:


> If these were 100mm, they'd already be on my feet.





shoe_luvr said:


> Jenay, do you know if anyone will carry the 100? I can't do the 120, either...but it is really cute...and the price is pretty reasonable lol





jenaywins said:


> I haven't heard of a 100mm variation.



Pensee does come in 100 version. LV has the 100 in fuxia, yellow, and blk crepe de chine and BG has the blk patent


----------



## anniethecat

Alice1979 said:


> Pensee does come in 100 version. LV has the 100 in fuxia, yellow, and blk crepe de chine and BG has the blk patent


 
Thanks Alice!  I might have to consider these in the 100.


----------



## carlinha

318Platinum said:


> LMMFAO!!!! Wow, Really? Seriously? E-Comm prices are a JOKE! The Artemis Plumes $8,995!!!? The Pill Clutch (which I was really interested in because I thought it was cute and funny) $6,995???? For a small piece of Resin??? And they are both sold out! You know what, everyone that is running out to buy these highly overpriced goods are really being taken for a big ride! I think if we were to boycott these goods, we would maybe see a price change for the better. This house is becoming like Chanel: Waaaaaaaay overpriced with no increase in quality! This is.............ridiculous!!!



ABSURD.  i think the isolde were a steal in comparison! 

Thank you everyone for your wonderful compliments and kind words


----------



## AEGIS

shoe_luvr said:


> I agree...not to mention the pain! Laste week I wore my Carnival python VP's to work and they gave me a blister. I had to do the "shoe swap" mid day because my feet were on the verge of bleeding..Loubies are the only shoes that hurt me THIS MUCH...I asked myself, why did I pay so much $$ to be in so much pain? I'm taking a break from CL's for awhile. For the money I'm paying I shouldn't be in pain, and the shoes should be well made...ahem inferior stitching/ glueing, ahem..just sayin




really in the VPs?!


----------



## AEGIS

a pair from the capsule collection is on ebay below retail.  it's a cute spring shoe. Armadillo Bride

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Chrisitaln-...men_s_Shoes&hash=item3cc2310ee5#ht_500wt_1287


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

AEGIS said:


> a pair from the capsule collection is on ebay below retail.  it's a cute spring shoe. Armadillo Bride
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Chrisitaln-...men_s_Shoes&hash=item3cc2310ee5#ht_500wt_1287



GAHHHHHH if only they were smaller! I love these!


----------



## LizzielovesCL

I love the aramdillo brides in black and ivory... So pretty


----------



## shoe_luvr

AEGIS said:


> really in the VPs?!


 
IKR? I was expecting them to be a breeze & figured they'd be a good work shoe. I'm sure they'll be ok after a couple more wears, but it's just a bummer to constantly be dealing with foot petals, heel slippage, blister block haha...pain is beauty is what my momma told me


----------



## dbeth

AEGIS said:


> a pair from the capsule collection is on ebay below retail.  it's a cute spring shoe. Armadillo Bride
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Chrisitaln-...men_s_Shoes&hash=item3cc2310ee5#ht_500wt_1287



Those are really cute & I love the colors!




NANI1972 said:


> BTW if anyone is looking for Camel Bianca 120 Hirshleifers has them! BG has them in Nude, Black and Fuchsia Patent!




FUCHSIA?!   *running off to see*


----------



## dbeth

^ I didn't see the Fuschia color---maybe it's sold out?? 

And OMG---the Metal Nodo on BG.com is almost sold out, only two sizes left.


----------



## jenayb

Alice1979 said:


> Pensee does come in 100 version. LV has the 100 in fuxia, yellow, and blk crepe de chine and BG has the blk patent





Stop it!!


----------



## NANI1972

dbeth said:


> ^ I didn't see the Fuschia color---maybe it's sold out??
> 
> And OMG---the Metal Nodo on BG.com is almost sold out, only two sizes left.


The Fushia is not on the website.


----------



## Jönathan

jenaywins said:


> Stop it!!



J

It's official...you need those in your life! 

You'd better pick them up ASAP before Dita gets the last pair.


----------



## jenayb

Jönathan;21044690 said:
			
		

> J
> 
> It's official...you need those in your life!
> 
> You'd better pick them up ASAP before Dita gets the last pair.


----------



## 318Platinum

carlinha said:


> ABSURD.  i think the isolde were a steal in comparison!
> 
> Thank you everyone for your wonderful compliments and kind words



See, that's the exception to me. A shoe like that, hey $4,000 is a little understandable. I am really happy for you and your new purchase, but some of these shoe and bag price points are so ridic, IMO. CONGRATS again, and Did you wear them out already?


----------



## gymangel812

shoe_luvr said:


> IKR? I was expecting them to be a breeze & figured they'd be a good work shoe. I'm sure they'll be ok after a couple more wears, but it's just a bummer to constantly be dealing with foot petals, heel slippage, blister block haha...pain is beauty is what my momma told me



Yeah vps don't really work for me either. I like the lady peep much better.


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

NANI1972 said:


> BTW if anyone is looking for Camel Bianca 120 Hirshleifers has them! BG has them in Nude, Black and Fuchsia Patent!



Thanx for the intel, did u go TTS for your Bianca 120?
TIA


----------



## Alice1979

jenaywins said:


> Stop it!!



Will I be seeing them on your feet any time soon?


----------



## NANI1972

^SeDuCTive^ said:


> Thanx for the intel, did u go TTS for your Bianca 120?
> TIA



I did, although I probably could have sized down 1/2 a size.. But I don't have any heel slippage or anything so far.


----------



## jenayb

Alice1979 said:


> Will I be seeing them on your feet any time soon?


 


Ooh, girl! We will be in LV this weekend!!!!!!!!


----------



## 318Platinum

I know someone here has the Lady Gres. DId anyone else here purchase it? How is this fit on it? is it like the daffodil, because my Daffodile is TTS. I sure would like to get it, but I am not crazy about another peep-toe style.


----------



## anniethecat

jenaywins said:


> Ooh, girl! We will be in LV this weekend!!!!!!!!


 
Jealous!!!


----------



## Alice1979

jenaywins said:


> Ooh, girl! We will be in LV this weekend!!!!!!!!



Have fun! If you do try the Pensee 100 at LV, please let me know about the sizing! Thanks my dear


----------



## jenayb

Alice1979 said:


> Have fun! If you do try the Pensee 100 at LV, please let me know about the sizing! Thanks my dear


 
Thank you so much! 

I will absolutely let you know....... DBF is not going to be happy, but.. Meh.


----------



## jamidee

jenaywins said:
			
		

> Thank you so much!
> 
> I will absolutely let you know....... DBF is not going to be happy, but.. Meh.



Do me a favor? Try on summerissima and share the sizing on that shoe? Only Vegas and Miami ordered.


----------



## AEGIS

Another SP shoe below retail.  Watersnake Maggie

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Christian-L...en_s_Shoes&hash=item2c63118c86#ht_3648wt_1270


----------



## jenayb

jamidee said:


> Do me a favor? Try on summerissima and share the sizing on that shoe? Only Vegas and Miami ordered.



Fo sho.


----------



## laleeza

318Platinum said:


> I know someone here has the Lady Gres. DId anyone else here purchase it? How is this fit on it? is it like the daffodil, because my Daffodile is TTS. I sure would like to get it, but I am not crazy about another peep-toe style.



It does fit like the daf - I took my daf size. I'm not a peep toe gal either, but they are so amazing on! And the bright suede - either CW - would look great on your skin tone! Hth!!


----------



## 318Platinum

I just came across this in my March Vogue and decided to scan it so that you all could see. I am not sure if this is a new style, but I know if anyone would know, it would be you ladies!! I actually kinda like it, whatever it is, but I am really thinking this is an old style. I didn't know Crest dressed their models in CLs? LOL, I guess when it's for Vogue, Anything Goes? 

(Just looked again, and it is an advertisement for products that have won awards!) lol


----------



## 318Platinum

laleeza said:


> It does fit like the daf - I took my daf size. I'm not a peep toe gal either, but they are so amazing on! And the bright suede - either CW - would look great on your skin tone! Hth!!



Aww, you're too kind, *LaLeeza*! Thank you for that sweet compliment!  I am very happy to hear that it fits like the Daff. I just hate to have any overhang, but I think I would be fine. Any overhang to me, is unsightly, but someone with feet, such as myself, doesn't have much of a choice, but I really draw the line at overhang at 6.5 inches! I wouldn't want to look like a griffin on a ledge!!  I highly doubt I will get it, though. I made a promise to my Dh a long time ago with the Pythons that those would be it for a year! I guess that is why he got them behind my back and surprised me with them!! LMAO!!


----------



## jamidee

AEGIS said:
			
		

> Another SP shoe below retail.  Watersnake Maggie
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Christian-Louboutin-140mm-Watersnake-/190640655494?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item2c63118c86#ht_3648wt_1270



I liked the watersnake Maggie when I saw them in person... Not loved, but definitely liked


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

Jenay yes let us know about Summerissima, i am liking that one more and more!  

I tried on the zipper shoes from the anniversary collection and i loved them but just could not part with the 1600 or so including taxes. The coral color is TDF though. I found sizing TTS


----------



## natasha88

Hi all ......

I am really really new to this site and I am sorry if i have posted this in the wrong place  

I have a few pairs of CL's but I would like to know if these are actually real.  I have posted the link underneath, if anyone could help I would be really greatful.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Extremely...45021?pt=UK_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item460103ec3d

xxxxxxx


----------



## NANI1972

natasha88 said:


> Hi all ......
> 
> I am really really new to this site and I am sorry if i have posted this in the wrong place
> 
> I have a few pairs of CL's but I would like to know if these are actually real.  I have posted the link underneath, if anyone could help I would be really greatful.
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Extremely...45021?pt=UK_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item460103ec3d
> 
> xxxxxxx



:welcome2: You can post your question here, make sure to follow the correct format listed one the first page.

http://forum.purseblog.com/loubouti...ls-read-first-page-before-posting-731194.html


----------



## AEGIS

wait?! the asteroid came in white?!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Christian-L...men_s_Shoes&hash=item3a70924f17#ht_846wt_1307


----------



## myu3160

I didn't know the maggie came in WS!! Wow! Love them!!!!!


----------



## samina

I tried on the gold maggies - OMG they look amazing IRL! I  them - sadly my toes kept sliding forwards in the 37..

I tried on the yolanda peeptoe multiglitter - wow! sparkly! 
Has anyone tried these on or Yolanda's in general - what colours do they come in?


----------



## laleeza

318Platinum said:


> Aww, you're too kind, *LaLeeza*! Thank you for that sweet compliment!  I am very happy to hear that it fits like the Daff. I just hate to have any overhang, but I think I would be fine. Any overhang to me, is unsightly, but someone with feet, such as myself, doesn't have much of a choice, but I really draw the line at overhang at 6.5 inches! I wouldn't want to look like a *griffin on a ledge*!!  I highly doubt I will get it, though. I made a promise to my Dh a long time ago with the Pythons that those would be it for a year! I guess that is why he got them behind my back and surprised me with them!! LMAO!!


 
 hey - you're pretty hooked up with those pythons!! they are ah-may-zing!! you don't need to risk no overhang


----------



## DemoiselleD

318Platinum said:


> I just came across this in my March Vogue and decided to scan it so that you all could see. I am not sure if this is a new style, but I know if anyone would know, it would be you ladies!! I actually kinda like it, whatever it is, but I am really thinking this is an old style. I didn't know Crest dressed their models in CLs? LOL, I guess when it's for Vogue, Anything Goes?
> 
> (Just looked again, and it is an advertisement for products that have won awards!) lol




Don't know the name but had seen it on a blog a while back and saved the pic..its part of the SS 12 collection but in mesh


----------



## DemoiselleD

[B said:
			
		

> laleeza[/B];21055652]It does fit like the daf - I took my daf size. I'm not a peep toe gal either, but they are so amazing on! And the bright suede - either CW - would look great on your skin tone! Hth!!



Seeing your avi...the Bridget is being reissued in the daff style for the AW 12 collection - there's even one in leopard/pony!  Was lucky enough to be shown pics of the collection...can't wait to see them IRL


----------



## 318Platinum

DemoiselleD said:
			
		

> Don't know the name but had seen it on a blog a while back and saved the pic..its part of the SS 12 collection but in mesh



WOW! I kinda like this! Thanks for this, Demoiselle! ;-D What do you think about this style?


----------



## 318Platinum

laleeza said:
			
		

> hey - you're pretty hooked up with those pythons!! they are ah-may-zing!! you don't need to risk no overhang



Lol, you're right. I am really hooked up with the Pythons, but you know there is ALWAYS another shoe to get! I have enough overhang with my shoes, so I'll pass on this one.  Thanks


----------



## DemoiselleD

318Platinum said:


> WOW! I kinda like this! Thanks for this, Demoiselle! ;-D What do you think about this style?



I kinda like it too! After seeing your scans I think I prefer it in leather


----------



## jamidee

AEGIS said:
			
		

> wait?! the asteroid came in white?!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Christian-Louboutin-Asteroid-White-Python-SPIKES-STRASS-CYSTALS-38-5-PUMPS-/250996739863?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item3a70924f17#ht_846wt_1307



Oh my.... Wow. I love this!!!!


----------



## AEGIS

jamidee said:


> Oh my.... Wow. I love this!!!!




yes!! i LOVE it


----------



## gymangel812

jamidee said:


> Oh my.... Wow. I love this!!!!


me three! wonder where they are from?!?



DemoiselleD said:


> Don't know the name but had seen it on a blog a while back and saved the pic..its part of the SS 12 collection but in mesh


OT but i love the strass daffs in your avatar, what color are the crystals? are they DIY?


----------



## jamidee

gymangel812 said:
			
		

> me three! wonder where they are from?!?
> 
> OT but i love the strass daffs in your avatar, what color are the crystals? are they DIY?


Anyone know?? I must have these!!


----------



## jamidee

AEGIS said:
			
		

> yes!! i LOVE it



YOU?! Love the asteroid?!?!


----------



## jamidee

AEGIS said:
			
		

> yes!! i LOVE it



Seller says... "only one in possibly the entire world."


----------



## jamidee

AEGIS said:


> yes!! i LOVE it



btw... DBF was with me when I tried on the asteroid and today I showed him my maggie his words were, "see...these I don't mind. They are so much better than the hemorrhoid." 

Sad thing is he really thought that was the name... bahahaha I guess in some weird way hemorrhoid fits.


----------



## anniethecat

jamidee said:


> btw... DBF was with me when I tried on the asteroid and today I showed him my maggie his words were, "see...these I don't mind. They are so much better than the hemorrhoid."
> 
> Sad thing is he really thought that was the name... bahahaha I guess in some weird way hemorrhoid fits.


 
:giggles:


----------



## skislope15

AEGIS said:


> wait?! the asteroid came in white?!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Christian-L...men_s_Shoes&hash=item3a70924f17#ht_846wt_1307



Really one pic for a 2.5k shoe, what a cheap seller


----------



## gymangel812

skislope15 said:


> Really one pic for a 2.5k shoe, what a cheap seller


yeah and it looks like not a pic they took, like it's from a store, especially since there's a purse in it.


----------



## jenayb

gymangel812 said:


> yeah and it looks like not a pic they took, like it's from a store, especially since there's a purse in it.



It is a picture taken inside of one of the boutiques. If you look at the background, you can see the shelving cutouts.


----------



## dbeth

AEGIS said:


> wait?! the asteroid came in white?!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Christian-L...men_s_Shoes&hash=item3a70924f17#ht_846wt_1307



  Wow--- I like these better than the nude!!! 



samina said:


> I tried on the gold maggies - OMG they look amazing IRL! I  them - sadly my toes kept sliding forwards in the 37..
> 
> I tried on the yolanda peeptoe multiglitter - wow! sparkly!
> Has anyone tried these on or Yolanda's in general - what colours do they come in?



Agree!!! Gold Maggie's are beautiful!!  Where did you try the multiglitter Yolanda's on?? Are they CL TTS?? 



jamidee said:


> Anyone know?? I must have these!!



YES!!! Get these instead of the nude!!!!!! Or both. 



jamidee said:


> btw... DBF was with me when I tried on the asteroid and today I showed him my maggie his words were, "see...these I don't mind. They are so much better than the hemorrhoid."
> 
> Sad thing is he really thought that was the name... bahahaha I guess in some weird way hemorrhoid fits.







skislope15 said:


> Really one pic for a 2.5k shoe, what a cheap seller



I was thinking the same thing. It bothers me that there is only one pic.


----------



## dbeth

Ohhh-- just read gymangel & Jenay's response.


----------



## 318Platinum

DemoiselleD said:


> Seeing your avi...the Bridget is being reissued in the daff style for the AW 12 collection - there's even one in leopard/pony!  Was lucky enough to be shown pics of the collection...can't wait to see them IRL



OH MY!!!! DO you have pics of them that you can share? I have ALWAYS wanted a Bridget, so any images and early jump-on that I can get will help me greatly!!


----------



## AEGIS

jenaywins said:


> It is a picture taken inside of one of the boutiques. If you look at the background, you can see the shelving cutouts.




...now to figure out which


----------



## dirtyaddiction

gymangel812 said:


> yeah and it looks like not a pic they took, like it's from a store, especially since there's a purse in it.



oh snap!


----------



## amd_tan

DemoiselleD said:


> Don't know the name but had seen it on a blog a while back and saved the pic..its part of the SS 12 collection but in mesh



The name of this style is 'Bourriche' 
Love it!!


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

natasha88 said:


> Hi all ......
> 
> I am really really new to this site and I am sorry if i have posted this in the wrong place
> 
> I have a few pairs of CL's but I would like to know if these are actually real.  I have posted the link underneath, if anyone could help I would be really greatful.
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Extremely...45021?pt=UK_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item460103ec3d
> 
> xxxxxxx



They are available at Harrods London


----------



## Emma4790

Anyone know if these pigalle nude on nude spikes are going to be released, where, when etc?? The pic is from the most recent The Blonds show....


----------



## DemoiselleD

318Platinum said:


> OH MY!!!! DO you have pics of them that you can share? I have ALWAYS wanted a Bridget, so any images and early jump-on that I can get will help me greatly!!


 
Sorry hon..it was for my eyes only sorta thing..sworn to secrecy etc  will prolly have pics just before the trunk shows...


----------



## samina

Does anyone have yolanda 120s who maybe able to help on sizing??

I tried a 37.5 and it was massive they didn't have a 37... The 36.5 was ok in the length, the toe box/peep was fine except on one shoe three toes were showing and the other shoe had two... Is this normal ?
Oh and another thing my 2nd toe is longer.. I didn't have toe overhang but it was a tiny bit before the edge... Hope this makes sense???


----------



## AEGIS

Emma4790 said:


> Anyone know if these pigalle nude on nude spikes are going to be released, where, when etc?? The pic is from the most recent The Blonds show....





i saw that and thought it was cool....i thought there WAS a version similar to this released last season....did Nat have a pair? or maybe she posted the pic in the old chat about new styles thread


----------



## NANI1972

Emma4790 said:


> Anyone know if these pigalle nude on nude spikes are going to be released, where, when etc?? The pic is from the most recent The Blonds show....



I think these were released a few season ago, when the black on black spiked pigalles were released. I think I have a pic on my computer at home. I'll check later tonight and post if I find it.


----------



## jamidee

dbeth said:


> Wow--- I like these better than the nude!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Agree!!! Gold Maggie's are beautiful!!  Where did you try the multiglitter Yolanda's on?? Are they CL TTS??
> 
> 
> 
> YES!!! Get these instead of the nude!!!!!! Or both.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was thinking the same thing. It bothers me that there is only one pic.



I messaged the seller and asked what store she purchased from... of course she is refusing the answer. There's no way to find out where to purchase these? Why oh why can't there be a database with every color made in every style and where to purchase!?!  Why must CL be so difficultttttttttttttttttttt


----------



## jamidee

jenaywins said:


> It is a picture taken inside of one of the boutiques. If you look at the background, you can see the shelving cutouts.


 think I could call a boutique and ask them to look up that color combo??


----------



## jenayb

jamidee said:


> think I could call a boutique and ask them to look up that color combo??



Absolutely. Or email Amy @ eComm.


----------



## jenayb

AEGIS said:


> i saw that and thought it was cool....i thought there WAS a version similar to this released last season....did Nat have a pair? or maybe she posted the pic in the old chat about new styles thread



Nah. Nat isn't a spike fan. 



NANI1972 said:


> I think these were released a few season ago, when the black on black spiked pigalles were released. I think I have a pic on my computer at home. I'll check later tonight and post if I find it.



Did you find it?

I recall nude with silver spikes but never nude/nude! I'm so intrigued!!!


----------



## AEGIS

jenaywins said:


> Nah. Nat isn't a spike fan.
> 
> 
> 
> Did you find it?
> 
> I recall nude with silver spikes but never nude/nude! I'm so intrigued!!!




yeah as soon as i typed 'nat had it' internally i thought "i don't think that's her style" but i think she was the one who posted the pic which is why i associated the shoe with her.


----------



## jenayb

AEGIS said:


> yeah as soon as i typed 'nat had it' internally i thought "i don't think that's her style" but i think she was the one who posted the pic which is why i associated the shoe with her.


 
Ha, yeah... She always gives me tons of crap about my undying desire to own everything with spikes.


----------



## jamidee

jenaywins said:


> Absolutely. Or email Amy @ eComm.


this is silly, but I'm not sure how to go about emailing anyone at ecomm. Such a newb sometimes!  Want to share the secrets so I can find my shoe!!?!


----------



## AEGIS

jamidee said:


> this is silly, but I'm not sure how to go about emailing anyone at ecomm. Such a newb sometimes!  Want to share the secrets so I can find my shoe!!?!



email addy is on the website


----------



## jamidee

AEGIS said:


> email addy is on the website


hmm...  I looked.... I guess I'll look again. Thanks!


----------



## AEGIS

jamidee said:


> hmm...  I looked.... I guess I'll look again. Thanks!



customerservice.usa@christianlouboutin.fr


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

Emma4790 said:
			
		

> Anyone know if these pigalle nude on nude spikes are going to be released, where, when etc?? The pic is from the most recent The Blonds show....



Not sure but those sparkly babies behind to the left... Whoa mama!


----------



## september1985

hello ladies,
does anyone know which colors of the BisUnBout are available?

thanks!


----------



## jamidee

AEGIS said:


> customerservice.usa@christianlouboutin.fr


thanks!  Did you email them as well to find the shoe?


----------



## jamidee

label.hoe said:


> hello ladies,
> does anyone know which colors of the BisUnBout are available?
> 
> thanks!



Mandarin red patent, black patent and black suede, neon yellow... those are the only colors I've seen thus far


----------



## samina

gymangel812 said:
			
		

> yeah and it looks like not a pic they took, like it's from a store, especially since there's a purse in it.



I'm thinkn it might b an overseas boutique like Dubai as they kinda have unusual colourways.. Like one of a kind...?


----------



## samina

dbeth said:
			
		

> Wow--- I like these better than the nude!!!
> 
> Agree!!! Gold Maggie's are beautiful!!  Where did you try the multiglitter Yolanda's on?? Are they CL TTS??
> 
> YES!!! Get these instead of the nude!!!!!! Or both.
> 
> 
> 
> I was thinking the same thing. It bothers me that there is only one pic.



In HNs I tried the 37.5 massive and 36.5 was a snug fit they were 120s so erm 0.5 size down... They didn't have 37s they also have it in black patent 120s. Multi glitter fifis also there


----------



## 318Platinum

DemoiselleD said:
			
		

> Sorry hon..it was for my eyes only sorta thing..sworn to secrecy etc  will prolly have pics just before the trunk shows...



I totally understand. Do you know which runway designer had them? I've always wanted a Bridget, but I will definitely do some research. I just hope that it doesn't run small, I hope it runs as large as the Pigalle! ;-D do you think it's in the AW look books? I'm not even sure if those are out yet, since it isn't even Spring Summer yet. Lol


----------



## AEGIS

jamidee said:


> thanks!  Did you email them as well to find the shoe?





no but i've emailed them before


----------



## dbeth

samina said:


> In HNs I tried the 37.5 massive and 36.5 was a snug fit they were 120s so erm 0.5 size down... They didn't have 37s they also have it in black patent 120s. Multi glitter fifis also there




What is HN?? Thanks!!


----------



## anniethecat

dbeth said:


> What is HN?? Thanks!!


 
Harvey Nichols


----------



## dbeth

samina said:


> In HNs I tried the 37.5 massive and 36.5 was a snug fit they were 120s so erm 0.5 size down... They didn't have 37s they also have it in black patent 120s. Multi glitter fifis also there





anniethecat said:


> Harvey Nichols




Darn!! I'm in the us. Hate buying overseas if I havnt tried it on in person----- I learned the hard way with the LP spikes. Will never do it again.

Thanks Annie!


----------



## sofaa

Some pictures from The Blondes Backstage (via billidollarbaby.com)


----------



## jamidee

sofaa said:
			
		

> Some pictures from The Blondes Backstage (via billidollarbaby.com)



I'm crushing on the last one so bad! But I have been since I saw the pic,., I forgot the style name but basically bis in bout with strass and spikes!


----------



## jamidee

Got the itel on the white watersnake asteroid... It's a nm exclusive.


----------



## AEGIS

jamidee said:


> Got the itel on the white watersnake asteroid... It's a nm exclusive.





oh is that right?  


*will go to NM tomorrow*


----------



## jamidee

AEGIS said:
			
		

> oh is that right?
> 
> *will go to NM tomorrow*



I don know if every nm got it because I called sf and Miami and no luck. But if yours has it... take pics!! I think I need this shoe!


----------



## AEGIS

jamidee said:


> I don know if every nm got it because I called sf and Miami and no luck. But if yours has it... take pics!! I think I need this shoe!



of course! spy pics will surely happen:ninja:


----------



## jamidee

jamidee said:
			
		

> I don know if every nm got it because I called sf and Miami and no luck. But if yours has it... take pics!! I think I need this shoe!



Ok I'm confused... I called nm longport and they said that no store is getting that combination. I originally got my intel from Dallas boutique.


----------



## jamidee

AEGIS said:
			
		

> of course! spy pics will surely happen:ninja:



Called saks and Barney's as well... No go. No one has heard of this color combo.  I called Dallas again and they said its an exclusive but the system doesn't say exclusive to whom.


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

sofaa said:
			
		

> Some pictures from The Blondes Backstage (via billidollarbaby.com)



That last pair!!!!!


----------



## NANI1972

jenaywins said:


> Nah. Nat isn't a spike fan.
> 
> 
> 
> Did you find it?
> 
> I recall nude with silver spikes but never nude/nude! I'm so intrigued!!!


Nah, I was mistaken it is the Nude Pigalle with silver spikes that I have a pic of.


----------



## jenayb

NANI1972 said:


> Nah, I was mistaken it is the Nude Pigalle with silver spikes that I have a pic of.



Dangit, *T*!


----------



## NANI1972

jenaywins said:


> Dangit, *T*!


I know *me sorrry*


----------



## jenayb

NANI1972 said:


> I know *me sorrry*


----------



## NANI1972

jenaywins said:


>


lol!


----------



## september1985

jamidee said:
			
		

> Mandarin red patent, black patent and black suede, neon yellow... those are the only colors I've seen thus far



thanks so much!


----------



## shorty_

jamidee said:
			
		

> I'm crushing on the last one so bad! But I have been since I saw the pic,., I forgot the style name but basically bis in bout with strass and spikes!



The model is called just piks


----------



## dirtyaddiction

sofaa said:


> Some pictures from The Blondes Backstage (via billidollarbaby.com)



I die for that last pair!


----------



## DemoiselleD

318Platinum said:


> I totally understand. Do you know which runway designer had them? I've always wanted a Bridget, but I will definitely do some research. I just hope that it doesn't run small, I hope it runs as large as the Pigalle! ;-D do you think it's in the AW look books? I'm not even sure if those are out yet, since it isn't even Spring Summer yet. Lol



I know its not yet SS but you can already order pre-fall stuff..fashion is fleeting!

The Bridget remake is definitely in the AW catalogue...it should fit like the daf/highness since its in the same style (the strass version is one of my faves ) saw quite a few booties & boots too. Not sure which were designer collabos so we'll just have to wait and see them in the current FWs going on.


----------



## samina

DemoiselleD said:


> I know its not yet SS but you can already order pre-fall stuff..fashion is fleeting!
> 
> The Bridget remake is definitely in the AW catalogue...it should fit like the daf/highness since its in the same style (the strass version is one of my faves ) saw quite a few booties & boots too. Not sure which were designer collabos so we'll just have to wait and see them in the current FWs going on.



Really what other boots are coming in??
I asked about the fall collection in London and they said wait till June


----------



## DemoiselleD

DemoiselleD said:


> I know its not yet SS but you can already order pre-fall stuff..fashion is fleeting!
> 
> The Bridget remake is definitely in the AW catalogue...it should fit like the daf/highness since its in the same style (the strass version is one of my faves ) saw quite a few booties & boots too. Not sure which were designer collabos so we'll just have to wait and see them in the current FWs going on.





samina said:


> Really what other boots are coming in??
> I asked about the fall collection in London and they said wait till June



Yeah..thats when they have the trunk shows. SMs are already pre ordering the shoes for their boutiques but have to keep the collection confidential.
I saw quite a few knee highs - i remeber one or two had the skinny metal heel and some chunky heel styles (in a mix of colors..purple..burnt orange...navy) Also saw a bootie lined in shearling and others in leather with metallic finish (dont think its specchio). Wasn't allowed to take pics or names (or prices!) so its hard to describe them.


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

DemoiselleD said:


> Yeah..thats when they have the trunk shows. SMs are already pre ordering the shoes for their boutiques but have to keep the collection confidential.
> I saw quite a few knee highs - i remeber one or two had the skinny metal heel and some chunky heel styles (in a mix of colors..purple..burnt orange...navy) Also saw a bootie lined in shearling and others in leather with metallic finish (dont think its specchio). Wasn't allowed to take pics or names (or prices!) so its hard to describe them.



OMG, Please explain more about the Bridget please 
Did you see the strass color?


----------



## sammix3

DemoiselleD said:


> Yeah..thats when they have the trunk shows. SMs are already pre ordering the shoes for their boutiques but have to keep the collection confidential.
> I saw quite a few knee highs - i remeber one or two had the skinny metal heel and some chunky heel styles (in a mix of colors..purple..burnt orange...navy) Also saw a bootie lined in shearling and others in leather with metallic finish (dont think its specchio). Wasn't allowed to take pics or names (or prices!) so its hard to describe them.



Did you see any lower heeled(100mm-120mm) shoes?  Like the Bianca 120s or Bibi 120s in other colors?


----------



## jamidee

sammix3 said:


> Did you see any lower heeled(100mm-120mm) shoes?  Like the Bianca 120s or Bibi 120s in other colors?


I'm interested in that as well... I wonder if there is a RB shoe!! I'm dying for a RB!... or a calypso look alike...!?! :giggles: I'm dreaming, but it would be nice.


----------



## moshi_moshi

does anyone know if that popi fabric will be coming in any basic styles?

i definitely can't wear the volpi and i don't really like the wedge.  i would really like it in a simple pump or a ron ron.

maybe i will just wait for that loubi lula clutch to go on sale.....


----------



## sammix3

moshi_moshi said:


> does anyone know if that popi fabric will be coming in any basic styles?
> 
> i definitely can't wear the volpi and i don't really like the wedge.  i would really like it in a simple pump or a ron ron.
> 
> maybe i will just wait for that loubi lula clutch to go on sale.....



Yes would like to know too!


----------



## NANI1972

Has anyone seen the "Navy" Bianca 120 IRL? The stock pics and the pic my SA sent me look totally different? I would love to see someones spy pic.


----------



## sammix3

NANI1972 said:


> Has anyone seen the "Navy" Bianca 120 IRL? The stock pics and the pic my SA sent me look totally different? I would love to see someones spy pic.



Nope not yet. But I have pics of navy next to the black. You just never know sincr navy can look so dark that its like black and you can only tell the difference when they're side by side.  Btw, how are you liking your bianca 120?


----------



## NANI1972

sammix3 said:


> Nope not yet. But I have pics of navy next to the black. You just never know sincr navy can look so dark that its like black and you can only tell the difference when they're side by side.  Btw, how are you liking your bianca 120?




It's not that the Navy looks black in either pic. It's the difference in the two photos. 

Believe or not I haven't worn them yet! I'm prob going to give them the maiden voyage this weekend.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...cat261003cat208401cat383610&isEditorial=false

 Need these in my life. Now.


----------



## samina

DemoiselleD said:
			
		

> Yeah..thats when they have the trunk shows. SMs are already pre ordering the shoes for their boutiques but have to keep the collection confidential.
> I saw quite a few knee highs - i remeber one or two had the skinny metal heel and some chunky heel styles (in a mix of colors..purple..burnt orange...navy) Also saw a bootie lined in shearling and others in leather with metallic finish (dont think its specchio). Wasn't allowed to take pics or names (or prices!) so its hard to describe them.



Wow thanks for the intel!! I wanna know if they have any new simple boots coming in..


----------



## sammix3

NANI1972 said:


> It's not that the Navy looks black in either pic. It's the difference in the two photos.
> 
> Believe or not I haven't worn them yet! I'm prob going to give them the maiden voyage this weekend.



I wore mine a couple times and stretched them good on my stretcher but its bother my tailors bunion. I'm gunna see if it'll get better. They're better than the first time that I wore them.


----------



## samina

Intel alert!

Selfridges in London have 
bye bye in taupe/grey
Hot pink asteroid 
Black patent asteroid
Miss Clichy in red and nude 
Pigalle 100 black kid
Croc styles in green, blue and purple
Lady lynch in yellow same colour as the Ron Ron on net a porter
Matt Python in a few diff styles

Motcomb St, London 
Hot pink Plato 
Patent black plato
White plume wedge
New simple 100 python denim
Elise in mandarin red kid
Silver specchio piou piou
Multi colour python piou piou
Hot pink Ron Ron suede 100
Turquoise Ron Ron suede 100
Simples


----------



## ntntgo

NANI1972 said:


> Does anyone know anywhere else besides BG that has the Bianca 120 Black Jazz?


 
Hi *Nani*-I got mine from Dallas.


----------



## NANI1972

ntntgo said:


> Hi *Nani*-I got mine from Dallas.


Hi Nat,

Thanks for the info. I had ecom do a search for me and they said the black jazz is all sold out, but I will email Dallas.


----------



## sophinette007

samina said:


> Intel alert!
> 
> Selfridges in London have
> bye bye in taupe/grey
> Hot pink asteroid
> Black patent asteroid
> Miss Clichy in red and nude
> Pigalle 100 black kid
> Croc styles in green, blue and purple
> Lady lynch in yellow same colour as the Ron Ron on net a porter
> Matt Python in a few diff styles
> 
> Motcomb St, London
> Hot pink Plato
> Patent black plato
> White plume wedge
> New simple 100 python denim
> Elise in mandarin red kid
> Silver specchio piou piou
> Multi colour python piou piou
> Hot pink Ron Ron suede 100
> Turquoise Ron Ron suede 100
> Simples


 
Thank you so much for the alert!


----------



## samina

sophinette007 said:
			
		

> Thank you so much for the alert!



Your welcome, any thing catch your eye??


----------



## sophinette007

samina said:


> Your welcome, any thing catch your eye??


 
Miss Clichy always lol !


----------



## sammix3

sophinette007 said:


> Miss Clichy always lol !



What weight were they?


----------



## jamidee

ntntgo said:


> Hi *Nani*-I got mine from Dallas.



nat!  love u!


----------



## samina

sammix3 said:


> What weight were they?



Sammi - they were pretty high I'm thinkn 140+
I tried on a 37 just for fun x


----------



## Miss T.

Has anyone tried on the Summerissima? How do the sizes run?


----------



## ChrisyAM15

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...cat261003cat208401cat383610&isEditorial=false
> 
> Need these in my life. Now.


 
I'm with you girl!! Love these!!


----------



## jamidee

Miss T. said:
			
		

> Has anyone tried on the Summerissima? How do the sizes run?



Jenay is goin to check that out for us in Vegas


----------



## sammix3

samina said:


> Sammi - they were pretty high I'm thinkn 140+
> I tried on a 37 just for fun x



I wish they still come in 100 or 120


----------



## Miss T.

Ooh, ahh, I´m so excited to hear all about them! 




jamidee said:


> Jenay is goin to check that out for us in Vegas


----------



## shoefiend

sofaa said:


> Some pictures from The Blondes Backstage (via billidollarbaby.com)



The last one was in the S/S 12 look book...wonder where the Nude w/Nude spike came from...HAVE to have those! If anyone finds them please let me know...


----------



## amd_tan

Does anyone know how much the Highness Python Carnaval retails for in the UK or EU?


----------



## moshi_moshi

sammix3 said:


> Yes would like to know too!


 
i e-mailed e-comm to see what they say, hopefully they will have good news


----------



## sammix3

moshi_moshi said:


> i e-mailed e-comm to see what they say, hopefully they will have good news



Yes, please keep me updated.


----------



## AEGIS

uhm....i love the white asteroid


----------



## jamidee

what website has the turquoise bianca 120mm?!?! I'm trying to order but I forgot who has it besides ecomm?


----------



## GrRoxy

AEGIS said:
			
		

> uhm....i love the white asteroid



I saw these in Harrods


----------



## AEGIS

GrRoxy said:


> I saw these in Harrods





how did they look irl?  did you take any spy pics?


----------



## jamidee

GrRoxy said:
			
		

> I saw these in Harrods



I want to see spy pics because I'm tempted to order


----------



## jamidee

I'm so annoyed that I can remember the website from uk to buy turquoise suede bianca 120 on... Anyone have an idea? I'm thinking it started with an h


----------



## samina

jamidee said:
			
		

> I'm so annoyed that I can remember the website from uk to buy turquoise suede bianca 120 on... Anyone have an idea? I'm thinking it started with an h



Harper?


----------



## fumi

jamidee said:


> I'm so annoyed that I can remember the website from uk to buy turquoise suede bianca 120 on... Anyone have an idea? I'm thinking it started with an h



There's a turquoise suede Bianca 120 on Luisa via Roma.


----------



## GrRoxy

Ooh I didnt think to spy pics but the top is like nude asteroid, silver, I think these were 160 but Im not so sure. My DBF liked them much but I thought that its too high and the white leather reminds me of weddings. Except that- theyre amazing


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

jamidee said:


> Jenay is goin to check that out for us in Vegas


 


Miss T. said:


> Ooh, ahh, I´m so excited to hear all about them!


 
I am excited too. I hope she finds more goodies. There are a few pairs that I searching for, but can't find them anywhere.


----------



## amd_tan

GrRoxy said:


> I saw these in Harrods





jamidee said:


> I want to see spy pics because I'm tempted to order



Me too!! I'm sooo tempted to get a pair.
Any idea if the white is patent or kid leather?


----------



## GrRoxy

amd_tan said:


> Me too!! I'm sooo tempted to get a pair.
> Any idea if the white is patent or kid leather?



Kid leather


----------



## amd_tan

GrRoxy said:


> Kid leather


Thanks!! I wish we could see some spy pics!


----------



## Marisa783

Hi everyone,
Do the Banane come in black patent?  If so, what stores?

TIA!


----------



## Alice1979

Marisa783 said:


> Hi everyone,
> Do the Banane come in black patent?  If so, what stores?
> 
> TIA!



I think saks has the blk patent Banane.


----------



## GCGDanielle

I was told Miami was the only boutique receiving them. 



Marisa783 said:


> Hi everyone,
> Do the Banane come in black patent? If so, what stores?
> 
> TIA!


----------



## jamidee

fumi said:


> There's a turquoise suede Bianca 120 on Luisa via Roma.



Thanks! That's where I saw it... silly me.. h and L... are very different.


----------



## jamidee

jenayyyy!!!

can you take spy pics at palazzo...of the just piks!?!?! I'd love you for foreverrrrrrrrrr.


----------



## sammix3

jamidee said:


> Thanks! That's where I saw it... silly me.. h and L... are very different.



Are you getting them??


----------



## jamidee

sammix3 said:


> Are you getting them??



I really want to.... I just keep asking myself how much use I'd get out of turquoise. RB is so much more conducive to my wardrobe. 

ahhh can't decide!!!


----------



## jenayb

jamidee said:


> jenayyyy!!!
> 
> can you take spy pics at palazzo...of the just piks!?!?! I'd love you for foreverrrrrrrrrr.


 
No spy pics here, sorry! I just got back. There were no Just Piks so I'm not sure who told you they were in!! 

There was also no Summerissima. 

Palazzo and Forum both had quite a few annivesary shoes to choose from... Forum had the Pensee in silver, rose gold, and black specchio but they were the 120mm. Palazzo had hot pink, yellow, and black in the 100mm. Honestly, not a whole lot to report - I was a little disappointed! Tried on the Isolde, and just as I suspected - not for me. The black is, however quite impression IRL. Forum has the Bianca 120 in the denim python which was pretty. Couple new wedges for summer at Palazzo but honestly not a ton of new styles.....


----------



## dbeth

jenaywins said:


> No spy pics here, sorry! I just got back. There were no Just Piks so I'm not sure who told you they were in!!
> 
> There was also no Summerissima.
> 
> Palazzo and Forum both had quite a few annivesary shoes to choose from... Forum had the Pensee in silver, rose gold, and black specchio but they were the 120mm. Palazzo had hot pink, yellow, and black in the 100mm. Honestly, not a whole lot to report - I was a little disappointed! Tried on the Isolde, and just as I suspected - not for me. The black is, however quite impression IRL. Forum has the Bianca 120 in the denim python which was pretty. Couple new wedges for summer at Palazzo but honestly not a ton of new styles.....



Bianca denim python?!   That sounds gorgeous!!!

Thanks for all the intel Jenay!!


----------



## jamidee

jenaywins said:


> No spy pics here, sorry! I just got back. There were no Just Piks so I'm not sure who told you they were in!!
> 
> There was also no Summerissima.
> 
> Palazzo and Forum both had quite a few annivesary shoes to choose from... Forum had the Pensee in silver, rose gold, and black specchio but they were the 120mm. Palazzo had hot pink, yellow, and black in the 100mm. Honestly, not a whole lot to report - I was a little disappointed! Tried on the Isolde, and just as I suspected - not for me. The black is, however quite impression IRL. Forum has the Bianca 120 in the denim python which was pretty. Couple new wedges for summer at Palazzo but honestly not a ton of new styles.....



such a bummer!  I'm trying to picture denim python...


----------



## jamidee

dbeth said:


> Bianca denim python?!   That sounds gorgeous!!!
> 
> Thanks for all the intel Jenay!!



I can only find a picture of indio python.... I WANT TO SEE!! know where I can find a picture?


I just realized... indio =denim python... :giggles:


----------



## missgiannina

jenaywins said:


> No spy pics here, sorry! I just got back. There were no Just Piks so I'm not sure who told you they were in!!
> 
> There was also no Summerissima.
> 
> Palazzo and Forum both had quite a few annivesary shoes to choose from... Forum had the Pensee in silver, rose gold, and black specchio but they were the 120mm. Palazzo had hot pink, yellow, and black in the 100mm. Honestly, not a whole lot to report - I was a little disappointed! Tried on the Isolde, and just as I suspected - not for me. The black is, however quite impression IRL. Forum has the Bianca 120 in the denim python which was pretty. Couple new wedges for summer at Palazzo but honestly not a ton of new styles.....



was the black isolde nice ? would you say that the black is better in person than the rose gold?


----------



## sofaa

Found a pic on tumblr of the white asteroid :


----------



## jamidee

sofaa said:


> Found a pic on tumblr of the white asteroid :



I really considered ordering them and the more I look at them ... I'm not sure how I feel about the white...


----------



## jamidee

K... everyone weigh in. I'm getting a bianca 120mm... do I want turquoise suede because I've been dying for a blue shoe and suede is just so fantastic. Or do I want the indio python bianca because I'm obsessed with exotics and it's such a beautiful skin?


----------



## amd_tan

jamidee said:


> K... everyone weigh in. I'm getting a bianca 120mm... do I want turquoise suede because I've been dying for a blue shoe and suede is just so fantastic. Or do I want the indio python bianca because I'm obsessed with exotics and it's such a beautiful skin?



Definitely go for the Indio python Bianca! It is so versatile and I prefer it because I just loooove exotics!


----------



## jenayb

missgiannina said:


> was the black isolde nice ? would you say that the black is better in person than the rose gold?



I personally prefer the black. It was quite stunning in person.


----------



## hazeltt

sofaa said:


> Found a pic on tumblr of the white asteroid :



The white is gorgy!


----------



## dbeth

jamidee said:


> I can only find a picture of indio python.... I WANT TO SEE!! know where I can find a picture?
> 
> 
> I just realized... indio =denim python... :giggles:



Oh, I didn't know either.


----------



## dbeth

jamidee said:


> K... everyone weigh in. I'm getting a bianca 120mm... do I want turquoise suede because I've been dying for a blue shoe and suede is just so fantastic. Or do I want the indio python bianca because I'm obsessed with exotics and it's such a beautiful skin?



Get both!! The turq. suede isn't that much anyways!!


----------



## AEGIS

jamidee said:


> K... everyone weigh in. I'm getting a bianca 120mm... do I want turquoise suede because I've been dying for a blue shoe and suede is just so fantastic. Or do I want the indio python bianca because I'm obsessed with exotics and it's such a beautiful skin?





hello! python!


----------



## jamidee

AEGIS said:


> hello! python!



K. I guess I'm sold. Will call tomorrow. This will be the third python I have now.. It's getting a little excessive!


----------



## jamidee

AEGIS said:


> hello! python!



how do you feel about the white asteroid now there are more pics surfacing? I can't decide how I feel about the white kid leather...I WISH I COULD SEE THEM IN PERSON


----------



## AEGIS

jamidee said:


> K. I guess I'm sold. Will call tomorrow. This will be the third python I have now.. It's getting a little excessive!



NEVER! i think i have 3 pairs...one is a pair of ysl palais.  i love the natural pattern of exotics.


----------



## AEGIS

jamidee said:


> how do you feel about the white asteroid now there are more pics surfacing? I can't decide how I feel about the white kid leather...I WISH I COULD SEE THEM IN PERSON




i still like it but IA i couldn't purchase it unless i saw it in person or had great photos


----------



## dbeth

dbeth said:


> Get both!! The turq. suede isn't that much anyways!!



I seriously can't believe I just said that.  This is coming from someone that refused to pay over $500 for a pair of CL shoes a few years ago. I think when I bought my LP Spikes----I must have a different outlook now!!


----------



## amd_tan

Harrods has the last pair of the white asteroids in a 39! :doggie:


----------



## dbeth

amd_tan said:


> Harrods has the last pair of the white asteroids in a 39! :doggie:



Somebody get them!!!


----------



## NANI1972

jenaywins said:


> No spy pics here, sorry! I just got back. There were no Just Piks so I'm not sure who told you they were in!!
> 
> There was also no Summerissima.
> 
> Palazzo and Forum both had quite a few annivesary shoes to choose from... Forum had the Pensee in silver, rose gold, and black specchio but they were the 120mm. Palazzo had hot pink, yellow, and black in the 100mm. Honestly, not a whole lot to report - I was a little disappointed! Tried on the Isolde, and just as I suspected - not for me. The black is, however quite impression IRL. Forum has the Bianca 120 in the denim python which was pretty. Couple new wedges for summer at Palazzo but honestly not a ton of new styles.....


Jenay do you recall the price on the Denim Python Biancas?


----------



## sammix3

jamidee said:


> I can only find a picture of indio python.... I WANT TO SEE!! know where I can find a picture?
> 
> 
> I just realized... indio =denim python... :giggles:



Wait.. how do they look like?


----------



## jenayb

NANI1972 said:


> Jenay do you recall the price on the Denim Python Biancas?



$1395 babe


----------



## gymangel812

amd_tan said:


> Harrods has the last pair of the white asteroids in a 39! :doggie:


too bad not a 36.5! i always find out about things too late! i think they're the only asteroids i like.


----------



## jamidee

sammix3 said:


> Wait.. how do they look like?



http://www.bonanza.com/listings/CHR...NESS-INDIO-PYTHON-NEW-IN-BOX-SIZE-40/49346611
that's the skin on the highness.


----------



## amd_tan

Perhaps this might help...they are in the 140mm heel height though.


----------



## NANI1972

jenaywins said:


> $1395 babe


Ahhh thanks. I want them......on sale!


----------



## amd_tan

NANI1972 said:


> Ahhh thanks. I want them......on sale!


I hope they make it to sale too!! Just like the other python styles (fuchsia, purple) last season


----------



## sammix3

jamidee said:


> http://www.bonanza.com/listings/CHR...NESS-INDIO-PYTHON-NEW-IN-BOX-SIZE-40/49346611
> that's the skin on the highness.



Ooh.. you need it!


----------



## jamidee

amd_tan said:
			
		

> Perhaps this might help...they are in the 140mm heel height though.



Do you love them?! I'm trying to figure out how blue they are... I want lots of blue


----------



## jamidee

NANI1972 said:
			
		

> Ahhh thanks. I want them......on sale!



Think they'll go on sale?!?


----------



## jamidee

amd_tan said:
			
		

> I hope they make it to sale too!! Just like the other python styles (fuchsia, purple) last season



I'm afraid they weren't bought by enough stores to make the sale.. What do y'all think?


----------



## amd_tan

jamidee said:


> Do you love them?! I'm trying to figure out how blue they are... I want lots of blue





jamidee said:


> I'm afraid they weren't bought by enough stores to make the sale.. What do y'all think?



I didn't get them in the end as I much prefer the python carnival print and I can't justify another exotic purchase since I'm eyeing the Highness python carnival now.
I think it really depends on each shoe, as the scale pattern is different, you might get more blue on some and less on others.
I'm really hoping the python indios make the sale, even in the Simple/New Simple pump as I love them, but not enough that I have to get them right away at full price.


----------



## Missrocks

jenaywins said:


> No spy pics here, sorry! I just got back. There were no Just Piks so I'm not sure who told you they were in!!
> 
> There was also no Summerissima.
> 
> Palazzo and Forum both had quite a few annivesary shoes to choose from... Forum had the Pensee in silver, rose gold, and black specchio but they were the 120mm. Palazzo had hot pink, yellow, and black in the 100mm. Honestly, not a whole lot to report - I was a little disappointed! Tried on the Isolde, and just as I suspected - not for me. The black is, however quite impression IRL. Forum has the Bianca 120 in the denim python which was pretty. Couple new wedges for summer at Palazzo but honestly not a ton of new styles.....



By any chance does the indio denim python look like this??? Oh, please tell me it does





Or this?


----------



## 318Platinum

Missrocks said:


> By any chance does the indio denim python look like this??? Oh, please tell me it does
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or this?



I really believe that these are the same skins. As with any exotic, you will never get the same look twice. It is luck of the draw with exotics. Good Luck.


----------



## amd_tan

Missrocks said:


> By any chance does the indio denim python look like this??? Oh, please tell me it does
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or this?





318Platinum said:


> I really believe that these are the same skins. As with any exotic, you will never get the same look twice. It is luck of the draw with exotics. Good Luck.


 They are the same! But 318Platinum is right, it really is a matter of luck.
Just like the Pollocks too and the Python Carnaval prints.


----------



## samina

jamidee said:
			
		

> K... everyone weigh in. I'm getting a bianca 120mm... do I want turquoise suede because I've been dying for a blue shoe and suede is just so fantastic. Or do I want the indio python bianca because I'm obsessed with exotics and it's such a beautiful skin?



Get the indigo denim python bianca !!
I have it in the new simple and is amazing there's a pic in my rainbow thread


----------



## samina

Missrocks said:
			
		

> By any chance does the indio denim python look like this??? Oh, please tell me it does
> 
> Or this?



Yes my new simples in denim python look just like the 1st pic


----------



## jenayb

Missrocks said:


> By any chance does the indio denim python look like this??? Oh, please tell me it does
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or this?



Yes.


----------



## LizzielovesCL

Missrocks said:


> By any chance does the indio denim python look like this??? Oh, please tell me it does
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or this?


 So sad to hear nothing new in the Las Vegas boutique's. I really like the python denim though! hmmm


----------



## jamidee

Missrocks said:


> By any chance does the indio denim python look like this??? Oh, please tell me it does
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or this?


Hmm... I think I have to disagree...? When I saw the first one is titled gray python or something of that sort. At least that's what was on the box. Whereas the indio denim highness I bought had "indio denim" on the box...


----------



## AEGIS

jamidee said:


> Hmm... I think I have to disagree...? When I saw the first one is titled gray python or something of that sort. At least that's what was on the box. Whereas the indio denim highness I bought had "indio denim" on the box...





they look different to me as well.  one seems gray and black based. and the other blue


----------



## moshi_moshi

sammix3 said:


> Yes would like to know too!


 
e-comm said they are getting a shipment of popi VPs


----------



## jamidee

AEGIS said:
			
		

> they look different to me as well.  one seems gray and black based. and the other blue



 to my knowledge they are a different skin. The first is black based and has more gray tones with this beautiful iridescent sheen. The Indio is a lighter python almost white with gray-blue spots places randomly.


----------



## jenayb

Indio python is different. It's from a couple seasons ago. 

*Jami*, here is your white Asteroid. Super underwhelming IMO....... Oh, and this seller is out of their mind.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Christian-L...39863?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item3a70924f17


----------



## AEGIS

jenaywins said:


> Indio python is different. It's from a couple seasons ago.
> 
> *Jami*, here is your white Asteroid. Super underwhelming IMO....... Oh, and this seller is out of their mind.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Christian-L...39863?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item3a70924f17




i really like it and we know i don't like the asteroid.


----------



## jamidee

jenaywins said:
			
		

> Indio python is different. It's from a couple seasons ago.
> 
> Jami, here is your white Asteroid. Super underwhelming IMO....... Oh, and this seller is out of their mind.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Christian-Louboutin-Asteroid-White-Python-SPIKES-STRASS-CYSTALS-38-5-PUMPS-/250996739863?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item3a70924f17



Yea looks like bad wedding shoes. I'm going with nude 140mm


----------



## jenayb

jamidee said:


> Yea looks like bad wedding shoes. I'm going with nude 140mm


 
Yeah.... The nude 140mm is where it's at.


----------



## jamidee

jenaywins said:


> Yeah.... The nude 140mm is where it's at.



I just want them from overseas... so I'm waiting!! I just can't get myself to pull the trigger in the us... UK IS WHERE IT'S AT!


----------



## jenayb

^^ You'll be very happy with the nude 140mm. Trust me. The white is just.... Meh. And it will show dirt like a m'fer.


----------



## jamidee

jenaywins said:


> ^^ You'll be very happy with the nude 140mm. Trust me. The white is just.... Meh. And it will show dirt like a m'fer.



Yea, the white in my head was fantastic.. but wasn't executed in a fantastic way...


----------



## sammix3

moshi_moshi said:


> e-comm said they are getting a shipment of popi VPs



The VP don't work for me


----------



## jamidee

jenaywins said:


> Yeah.... The nude 140mm is where it's at.


I keep going back and forth.. do I want my tts or a half a size down in the 140mm? I definitely needed a half a size down in the 160mm.


----------



## jenayb

jamidee said:


> I keep going back and forth.. do I want my tts or a half a size down in the 140mm? I definitely needed a half a size down in the 160mm.



I kinda wish I had taken a half size down on both of mine.


----------



## jamidee

jenaywins said:


> I kinda wish I had taken a half size down on both of mine.



Ok half a size down it is...


----------



## PetitColibri

jamidee said:


> Ok half a size down it is...



be careful if you have long toes, 1/2 size down won't work...


----------



## jamidee

PetitColibri said:


> be careful if you have long toes, 1/2 size down won't work...


mine are short and fat... that's why I usually have to get my tts even when majority size down half a size.

but, I tried on the 160mm and I couldn't walk because they were so big..


----------



## KaGordy

moshi_moshi said:
			
		

> e-comm said they are getting a shipment of popi VPs



Do you know if it will be the 100 or 120?


----------



## AEGIS

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Christian-L...men_s_Shoes&hash=item2c634f5015#ht_500wt_1287


----------



## NANI1972

AEGIS said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Christian-L...men_s_Shoes&hash=item2c634f5015#ht_500wt_1287


 

Annnnd?


----------



## AEGIS

NANI1972 said:


> Annnnd?




i wanted to know if this was a new exotic skin


----------



## NANI1972

AEGIS said:


> i wanted to know if this was a new exotic skin


Oh, well all you posted was a link? 

To answer, no it is not, I believe they are at least several seasons old.


----------



## AEGIS

NANI1972 said:


> Oh, well all you posted was a link?
> 
> To answer, no it is not, I believe they are at least several seasons old.



i know what i posted.  by the time i realized it, i couldn't go back and edit. but thanks for answering   i like this skin a lot more than this seasons


----------



## NANI1972

AEGIS said:


> i know what i posted.  by the time i realized it, i couldn't go back and edit.


Ok well just trying to help, geez.


----------



## AEGIS

NANI1972 said:


> Ok well just trying to help, geez.




i edited before you responded to add a thanks.......but ok


----------



## Missrocks

Oh boo They don't have my size in the denim python biancas. If anyone is interested, they have a 36.5 and a 39.5. I reaaalllly want to buy something else in the bianca 120's, hopefully there will be some new colors / skins coming out soon!


----------



## jamidee

AEGIS said:
			
		

> i wanted to know if this was a new exotic skin



I've never seen this skin before... Granted i
 On my phone and cant get it big, but it's got a strange pattern...


----------



## jamidee

NANI1972 said:
			
		

> Ok well just trying to help, geez.



Sometimes its so hard to read people over text like this...  it's ok... I think we are all trying to help each other. Sometimes I get my feelings hurt too


----------



## jamidee

Nude asteroid or just piks ... First? I can only buy one right now. So help me pick.


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

jamidee said:
			
		

> Nude asteroid or just piks ... First? I can only buy one right now. So help me pick.



Asterroiiiiiidddddd


----------



## fumi

jamidee said:


> Nude asteroid or just piks ... First? I can only buy one right now. So help me pick.



Nude asteroid first!


----------



## amd_tan

Nude Asteroid! Get them while you still can!


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

jamidee said:


> Nude asteroid or just piks ... First? I can only buy one right now. So help me pick.


 
I vote for the asteroid as well. Have you found them in your size? I haven't seen them in stores lately.


----------



## indi3r4

AEGIS said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Christian-L...men_s_Shoes&hash=item2c634f5015#ht_500wt_1287



for some reason, this looks like someone draws Xs all over the shoe :weird:


----------



## dirtyaddiction

indi3r4 said:


> for some reason, this looks like someone draws Xs all over the shoe :weird:



:lolots::lolots:


----------



## amd_tan

indi3r4 said:


> for some reason, this looks like someone draws Xs all over the shoe :weird:



Lol!! To prevent store returns at all costs??


----------



## samina

Why are they covered in plastic bags?


----------



## LizzielovesCL

They look really fake???


----------



## gymangel812

jamidee said:


> I've never seen this skin before... Granted i
> On my phone and cant get it big, but it's got a strange pattern...



they are Bianca positano python and were a nm exclusive in the us iirc.


----------



## AEGIS

indi3r4 said:


> for some reason, this looks like someone draws Xs all over the shoe :weird:




it does!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

samina said:


> Why are they covered in plastic bags?


 


LizzielovesCL said:


> They look really fake???


 
No, the plastic bags mean that they were taken care of by a cobbler. Good cobblers will give you extra plastic bags to protect each shoe prior to putting them in their dustbag and box. The bags are only for temporary use during transport.


----------



## jamidee

AEGIS said:


> it does!



that's what I thought too, but figured maybe it was my phone! Glad someone else shared the sentiment!


----------



## jamidee

CEC.LV4eva said:


> No, the plastic bags mean that they were taken care of by a cobbler. Good cobblers will give you extra plastic bags to protect each shoe prior to putting them in their dustbag and box. The bags are only for temporary use during transport.



It means they were redone or just babysat by a cobbler?


----------



## dbeth

jamidee said:


> Nude asteroid or just piks ... First? I can only buy one right now. So help me pick.



Nude Asteroid!!!  




indi3r4 said:


> for some reason, this looks like someone draws Xs all over the shoe :weird:



So funny, exactly what I thought Indi!


----------



## gymangel812

jamidee said:


> It means they were redone or just babysat by a cobbler?


i've gotten the plastic bags straight from NM.


----------



## jenayb

Yep! Plastic bags isn't an indication of the shoes being counterfeit; it can actually mean several things as stated above.


----------



## LizzielovesCL

Cool, thank you for the info. ladies!!


----------



## samina

jenaywins said:
			
		

> Yep! Plastic bags isn't an indication of the shoes being counterfeit; it can actually mean several things as stated above.



Wow thanks for the update I just thought it looked strange with the bags.


----------



## AEGIS

i've gotten Brian Atwoods in plastic bags from Saks


----------



## skislope15

AEGIS said:


> i know what i posted.  by the time i realized it, i couldn't go back and edit. but thanks for answering   i like this skin a lot more than this seasons



Thry were made in bananas too
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Christian-L...04400?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item3cc1db2d30

Imo there stunning if the bananas would fit me i'd be all over them


----------



## AEGIS

skislope15 said:


> Thry were made in bananas too
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Christian-L...04400?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item3cc1db2d30
> 
> Imo there stunning if the bananas would fit me i'd be all over them





i like them!


----------



## PeepToe

Call me crazy, but I actually bought the same Biancas on ebay and IRL they are really ugly IMO. I actually strassed over it. I like the pictures of them. But when I opened the box I was actually shocked at how much I didnt like them.

 Which I will never strass on again because it was to much of a pita, but thats a whole other story.


----------



## heychar

skislope15 said:


> Thry were made in bananas too
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Christian-L...04400?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item3cc1db2d30
> 
> Imo there stunning if the bananas would fit me i'd be all over them



ikr Bananas just don't like my feet! Pfft good thing Lady Peep fancies me!


----------



## dbeth

heychar said:


> ikr Bananas just don't like my feet! Pfft good thing Lady Peep fancies me!



I have problems with the Banana too. I find the Lady Peep much easier to walk in!


----------



## dbeth

skislope15 said:


> Thry were made in bananas too
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Christian-L...04400?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item3cc1db2d30
> 
> Imo there stunning if the bananas would fit me i'd be all over them



Weird. I don't mind the skin on the bananas, I kindof like it, but it looks totally different on the bianca--which I don't care for.


----------



## gymangel812

i'm surprised everyone hates the positano biancas, i love them lol.


----------



## gymangel812

PeepToe said:


> Call me crazy, but I actually bought the same Biancas on ebay and IRL they are really ugly IMO. I actually strassed over it. I like the pictures of them. But when I opened the box I was actually shocked at how much I didnt like them.
> 
> Which I will never strass on again because it was to much of a pita, but thats a whole other story.


please tell me they weren't a 36, i would die!


----------



## indypup

gymangel812 said:


> i'm surprised everyone hates the positano biancas, i love them lol.



I know, I like that skin too!


----------



## jamidee

PeepToe said:
			
		

> Call me crazy, but I actually bought the same Biancas on ebay and IRL they are really ugly IMO. I actually strassed over it. I like the pictures of them. But when I opened the box I was actually shocked at how much I didnt like them.
> 
> Which I will never strass on again because it was to much of a pita, but thats a whole other story.



Im with you... I pretty much hate it


----------



## vuittongirl82

Got this from e-comm.


Hello Loubi Ladies, 



We have several new classics in spring colors now online.  All of the below products can be viewed by following the link below. Please dont hesitate to contact us with any questions or requests.



http://us.christianlouboutin.com/shoes-1.html



Bianca 120 in turquoise suede

Bianca 120 in black suede

You You 70 in nude patent

Yolanda in leopard spikes

You You sling in black jazz calf

You You sling in while satin

Ron Ron zeppa 85 in red patent

Pigalle in fluo chic yellow

You You 100 in pink patent

Ron Ron in black suede

Pigalle in gold ring strass

Bollywoody in tutu





The below products are not yet online. If you are interested in any of these items please contact us via phone or email to place an order.

Bianca 120 nude patent 

You You 100 in white patent 

Summerissima in black leather 

Rolling in turquoise suede 

Fredo in black leather 

Lavalliere 85 in black suede 

Artemis bow in black and pink 

Artemis bow in black and ivory 





Sincerely,

Your Friends at the Online Boutique


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

Ladies, do you know when will it be open the online store for Europe?


----------



## **shoelover**

think i read somewhere it's around mid march. ^^


----------



## shorty_

CRISPEDROSA said:
			
		

> Ladies, do you know when will it be open the online store for Europe?



In march


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

jamidee said:


> It means they were redone or just babysat by a cobbler?


 
Any repair or maintenance I guess. My cobbler gives me a plastic bag for each shoe whenever I get things done - half-sole, heel taps, permanent insoles, re-painting...etc


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

vuittongirl82 said:


> Got this from e-comm.
> 
> 
> Hello Loubi Ladies,
> 
> 
> 
> We have several new classics in spring colors now online. All of the below products can be viewed by following the link below. Please dont hesitate to contact us with any questions or requests.
> 
> 
> 
> http://us.christianlouboutin.com/shoes-1.html
> 
> 
> 
> Bianca 120 in turquoise suede
> 
> Bianca 120 in black suede
> 
> You You 70 in nude patent
> 
> Yolanda in leopard spikes
> 
> You You sling in black jazz calf
> 
> You You sling in while satin
> 
> Ron Ron zeppa 85 in red patent
> 
> Pigalle in fluo chic yellow
> 
> You You 100 in pink patent
> 
> Ron Ron in black suede
> 
> Pigalle in gold ring strass
> 
> Bollywoody in tutu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The below products are not yet online. If you are interested in any of these items please contact us via phone or email to place an order.
> 
> Bianca 120 nude patent
> 
> You You 100 in white patent
> 
> Summerissima in black leather
> 
> Rolling in turquoise suede
> 
> Fredo in black leather
> 
> Lavalliere 85 in black suede
> 
> Artemis bow in black and pink
> 
> Artemis bow in black and ivory
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> Your Friends at the Online Boutique


 
Thank you!


----------



## LizzielovesCL

The new neon colors are AWESOME!!


----------



## HeelAddict

**shoelover** said:
			
		

> think i read somewhere it's around mid march. ^^



Yay! I so hope so. Will be nice to get my CL fix without having to pay ridiculous customs taxes! X


----------



## ringing_phone

I am lusting after those red ron ron zeppa wedges!!


----------



## mishybelle

Just posted a pic of a notable new arrival at CL Robertson
http://forum.purseblog.com/louboutin-reference-library/new-cls-spring-2012-pics-info-only-no-710410-5.html

La Favorita is my favorite!


----------



## jamidee

LizzielovesCL said:
			
		

> The new neon colors are AWESOME!!



I agree!! I hope neon green piggie makes the sale


----------



## 318Platinum

vuittongirl82 said:
			
		

> Got this from e-comm.
> 
> Hello Loubi Ladies,
> 
> We have several new classics in spring colors now online.  All of the below products can be viewed by following the link below. Please don&#146;t hesitate to contact us with any questions or requests.
> 
> http://us.christianlouboutin.com/shoes-1.html
> 
> Bianca 120 in turquoise suede
> 
> Bianca 120 in black suede
> 
> You You 70 in nude patent
> 
> Yolanda in leopard spikes
> 
> You You sling in black jazz calf
> 
> You You sling in while satin
> 
> Ron Ron zeppa 85 in red patent
> 
> Pigalle in fluo chic yellow
> 
> You You 100 in pink patent
> 
> Ron Ron in black suede
> 
> Pigalle in gold ring strass
> 
> Bollywoody in tutu
> 
> The below products are not yet online. If you are interested in any of these items please contact us via phone or email to place an order.
> 
> Bianca 120 nude patent
> 
> You You 100 in white patent
> 
> Summerissima in black leather
> 
> Rolling in turquoise suede
> 
> Fredo in black leather
> 
> Lavalliere 85 in black suede
> 
> Artemis bow in black and pink
> 
> Artemis bow in black and ivory
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> Your Friends at the Online Boutique



Thank you for this delicious intel! ;-D does anyone know what the Artemis Bow looks like? Is that the bag or a shoe? Also, does anyone know the exact neon color that VB was wearing for that magazine article? I think I want those!!


----------



## jamidee

318Platinum said:
			
		

> Thank you for this delicious intel! ;-D does anyone know what the Artemis Bow looks like? Is that the bag or a shoe? Also, does anyone know the exact neon color that VB was wearing for that magazine article? I think I want those!!



Aren't they fab?! I saw them in the book an they were just called fluo green?  I want them too!


----------



## jamidee

Does anyone know what the fredo or rolling look like?


----------



## 318Platinum

jamidee said:


> Aren't they fab?! I saw them in the book an they were just called fluo green?  I want them too!



Wait, so they aren't the Fluro Yellow? Wow, I almost just purchased them a minute ago, but I was unsure if I wanted another Pigalle right now! I'm glad I didn't go for it now. Thanks, *Jamidee*


----------



## karcar

Has anyone purchased the Bianca 120?  I just received mine in the mail and I'm disappointed.  I compared it to my Bianca 140.  The 120 has a thicker platform, so it makes the shoe look clunky and not as sleek.  Has anyone else compared the two?


----------



## jenayb

Black. Suede. Bianca. 120.


----------



## gymangel812

how are the asteroids sizing? i'm not sure of the heel height, but they're from neiman marcus.


----------



## shontel

gymangel812 said:


> how are the asteroids sizing? i'm not sure of the heel height, but they're from neiman marcus.



Definitely new style CL TTS (or US TTS).


----------



## AEGIS

Fluro is so big now


----------



## sammix3

jenaywins said:


> Black. Suede. Bianca. 120.



I know!!  I want kid leather!  But they never have my size online damn it.


----------



## jenayb

sammix3 said:


> I know!!  I want kid leather!  But they never have my size online damn it.



Girl I am fighting a losing battle to NOT buy the black suede. It sucks to have so many unworn shoes.


----------



## sammix3

jenaywins said:


> Girl I am fighting a losing battle to NOT buy the black suede. It sucks to have so many unworn shoes.



Oh if only we were the same size... you can so send them over and they'll get some love for sure! 

And JUST GET THEM!!!  You know you want to!


----------



## jenayb

sammix3 said:


> Oh if only we were the same size... you can so send them over and they'll get some love for sure!
> 
> And JUST GET THEM!!!  You know you want to!





I really want them so bad!!!!!!!


----------



## sammix3

jenaywins said:


> I really want them so bad!!!!!!!



DO IT DO IT!!!  I think we need a cheerleading smiley because I can't find one! Lol.

Then I can admire yours when we have our SF play day!


----------



## heychar

Hi ladies, does anyone know the price of the 20th Anni Lady Gres in GBP?


----------



## skislope15

jenaywins said:


> Girl I am fighting a losing battle to NOT buy the black suede. It sucks to have so many unworn shoes.



Are those mimosas making the long journey back to me again?


----------



## telesbrize

Was at NM yesterday and fell in love!  And I wasn't there to buy shoes, I SWEAR.  Ended up coming home with some white Mosaique NPs.  They are GORGEOUS.  Over-priced, but I thought I'd ponder the purchase at home since they are limited and they happened to be in my size (my store only got 2 pairs) and fit like a glove.

Has anyone else seen these?  They are the same coloring as the Fifis.


----------



## jenayb

skislope15 said:


> Are those mimosas making the long journey back to me again?



Probably!!!


----------



## telesbrize

telesbrize said:


> Was at NM yesterday and fell in love!  And I wasn't there to buy shoes, I SWEAR.  Ended up coming home with some white Mosaique NPs.  They are GORGEOUS.  Over-priced, but I thought I'd ponder the purchase at home since they are limited and they happened to be in my size (my store only got 2 pairs) and fit like a glove.
> 
> Has anyone else seen these?  They are the same coloring as the Fifis.









Here's a photo of the Mosaique NPs


----------



## jamidee

318Platinum said:
			
		

> Wait, so they aren't the Fluro Yellow? Wow, I almost just purchased them a minute ago, but I was unsure if I wanted another Pigalle right now! I'm glad I didn't go for it now. Thanks, Jamidee



No I think ... From what I remember there's both a yellow and green.


----------



## jamidee

AEGIS said:
			
		

> Fluro is so big now



It makes me sooo happy


----------



## jamidee

jenaywins said:
			
		

> Girl I am fighting a losing battle to NOT buy the black suede. It sucks to have so many unworn shoes.



Do it!


----------



## 318Platinum

jamidee said:
			
		

> No I think ... From what I remember there's both a yellow and green.



Well, I am glad you to,d me that. If I do decide to buy, I will have to look at both colors, if possible.


----------



## fumi

karcar said:


> Has anyone purchased the Bianca 120?  I just received mine in the mail and I'm disappointed.  I compared it to my Bianca 140.  The 120 has a thicker platform, so it makes the shoe look clunky and not as sleek.  Has anyone else compared the two?



I know what you mean about the Bianca 120. I noticed that too. When you look the shoe from the side, the platform just looks way too thick. Maybe it's one of those shoes that look better on the foot?


----------



## bprimuslevy

telesbrize said:
			
		

> Here's a photo of the Mosaique NPs



Very nice. I like them. Are you on the bubble about them?


----------



## sammix3

I just saw the bianca 120 patent navy in nordstrom. They're really cute!! I don't need them..


----------



## sammix3

Or maybe I do!! Ahh what to do??


----------



## telesbrize

bprimuslevy said:


> Very nice. I like them. Are you on the bubble about them?



A bit, but only because of the price.  I ADORE them, but they are overpriced IMHO.


----------



## jamidee

telesbrize said:
			
		

> A bit, but only because of the price.  I ADORE them, but they are overpriced IMHO.



I agree. They are. And I have a feeling they'll make the sale. But then again... I am having that feeling about a lot of shoes... Wishful thinking?


----------



## NANI1972

sammix3 said:


> Or maybe I do!! Ahh what to do??


Yes you need them and *ahem* spy pics please!


----------



## sammix3

Ok, here are some spy pics of the navy patent Bianca 120.  The color is really hard to capture, but I tried my best!  Also, here are some pics that my SA sent me before.  What do you ladies think?


----------



## sammix3

Oh and forgot to add, I ordered them since they only had one 34.5 in the company.  I can make a decision once they get here.


----------



## NANI1972

sammix3 said:


> Ok, here are some spy pics of the navy patent Bianca 120.  The color is really hard to capture, but I tried my best!  Also, here are some pics that my SA sent me before.  What do you ladies think?


lol, I have those same pics from my SA. They look so different compared to your pics!

BTW, was there a shimmer in the patent on the navy?


----------



## jamidee

sammix3 said:
			
		

> Oh and forgot to add, I ordered them since they only had one 34.5 in the company.  I can make a decision once they get here.



So pretty!!! I love me some patent!


----------



## sammix3

NANI1972 said:


> lol, I have those same pics from my SA. They look so different compared to your pics!
> 
> BTW, was there a shimmer in the patent on the navy?



LOL.  No shimmer.  It's really hard to capture the color, but it's definitely not black.  And it's definitely not that navy taken with the flash from the SA.


----------



## sammix3

jamidee said:


> So pretty!!! I love me some patent!



Jami, aren't you getting some Bianca 120s?

See, I'm not a navy or blue person at all but navy is such a great neutral.  I remember seeing a TPFer's reaveal of her navy suede Bananas(I think?) and I was just like OMG I need me some navy!!  But I need to stay away from suede!


----------



## jamidee

sammix3 said:
			
		

> Jami, aren't you getting some Bianca 120s?
> 
> See, I'm not a navy or blue person at all but navy is such a great neutral.  I remember seeing a TPFer's reaveal of her navy suede Bananas(I think?) and I was just like OMG I need me some navy!!  But I need to stay away from suede!



Yea! I loved Emma ( did I get that name right...? I can picture her cute face) 's navy bananas! Im not a navy girl... Otherwise I would have purchased. And yes I can I just cant decide between mandarin red, turquoise, or nude! And I have nude asteroid on my list as well... So it's all which to purchase first


----------



## sammix3

jamidee said:


> Yea! I loved Emma ( did I get that name right...? I can picture her cute face) 's navy bananas! Im not a navy girl... Otherwise I would have purchased. And yes I can I just cant decide between mandarin red, turquoise, or nude! And I have nude asteroid on my list as well... So it's all which to purchase first



They're all great choices...  but I say go for the nude first since you'll probably get the most use out of them.  I eventually want want them in black patent and I wish I they will come in black kid too.  Oh and in my stupid small 34.5 because rarely anything comes in my size!!


----------



## mishybelle

Just got La Favorita from CL Robertson. It's super sexy; I'll try to post pics soon. LOve them beyond words... A sleeper hit for sure (for me, at least!)


----------



## IsisI

Can't wait to see them. I have that picture memorized ever since you posted yesterday. I want to get them badly but I have to wait after my trip to Nice....




mishybelle said:


> Just got La Favorita from CL Robertson. It's super sexy; I'll try to post pics soon. LOve them beyond words... A sleeper hit for sure (for me, at least!)


----------



## dbeth

sammix3 said:


> Ok, here are some spy pics of the navy patent Bianca 120.  The color is really hard to capture, but I tried my best!  Also, here are some pics that my SA sent me before.  What do you ladies think?




Crap-- I didn't know there was a 120 navy Bianca!!  I don't know whether to get this, the nude bianca or navy suede banane. 

Thanks for the pics sammi!!


----------



## AEGIS

dbeth said:


> Crap-- I didn't know there was a 120 navy Bianca!!  I don't know whether to get this, the nude bianca or navy suede banane.
> 
> Thanks for the pics sammi!!





nude bianca


----------



## dbeth

AEGIS said:


> nude bianca




I know, huh?? If I wait to long, they are going to sell out& then I'll be upset. But I'm thinking he will make these again unlike the navy suede banane.


----------



## kham

I'm loving the navy patent Biancas. Are they only in the 120 or do they have 140 as well? Where can I find them?


----------



## jamidee

dbeth said:
			
		

> I know, huh?? If I wait to long, they are going to sell out& then I'll be upset. But I'm thinking he will make these again unlike the navy suede banane.



That's my theory too! Buy all of the non classics because those wont be back :girlfive:


----------



## NANI1972

For those of you wanting the Bianca 120 you may want to size down. I got a 37, my CL TTS an within an hour they stretched so much that I now have to use a ball of foot pad AND a heel grip!  Grrrr I don't know why this style stretches so much?! The same thing happened to me when I had the 140s, tho I didn't think the 120s would be as bad. Next pair I'm sizing down.


----------



## sammix3

kham said:


> I'm loving the navy patent Biancas. Are they only in the 120 or do they have 140 as well? Where can I find them?



They're at nordstrom, and just 120.


----------



## sammix3

dbeth said:


> I know, huh?? If I wait to long, they are going to sell out& then I'll be upset. But I'm thinking he will make these again unlike the navy suede banane.



Yeah but it might take forever for them to come back in stock. I say get both so you don't regret it later.


----------



## kham

sammix3 said:


> They're at nordstrom, and just 120.



Thank you!!! Do you have an SA there who's info you can PM me?


----------



## jamidee

NANI1972 said:
			
		

> For those of you wanting the Bianca 120 you may want to size down. I got a 37, my CL TTS an within an hour they stretched so much that I now have to use a ball of foot pad AND a heel grip!  Grrrr I don't know why this style stretches so much?! The same thing happened to me when I had the 140s, tho I didn't think the 120s would be as bad. Next pair I'm sizing down.



Think I should even if I cant size down in 140mm? I've only ever had patent 140 and had to go tts in both


----------



## jenayb

NANI1972 said:


> For those of you wanting the Bianca 120 you may want to size down. I got a 37, my CL TTS an within an hour they stretched so much that I now have to use a ball of foot pad AND a heel grip!  Grrrr I don't know why this style stretches so much?! The same thing happened to me when I had the 140s, tho I didn't think the 120s would be as bad. Next pair I'm sizing down.



Um. Yes!!! This is what I've been saying girl!!!! I told ya!!


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

when will fall 2012 start getting previewed? i'm bored of spring summer now


----------



## dbeth

NANI1972 said:


> For those of you wanting the Bianca 120 you may want to size down. I got a 37, my CL TTS an within an hour they stretched so much that I now have to use a ball of foot pad AND a heel grip!  Grrrr I don't know why this style stretches so much?! The same thing happened to me when I had the 140s, tho I didn't think the 120s would be as bad. Next pair I'm sizing down.



Darn it Nani---I forgot about the fuschia Bianca 120 until I saw your post just now. So, that's three pairs of 120 Bianca I want----nude, navy & fuschia. Gahhhh!




jamidee said:


> Think I should even if I cant size down in 140mm? I've only ever had patent 140 and had to go tts in both



I don't know Jami---I know Jenay says to definitly size down and Nani's stretched. But I tried on the 120 patent bianca in my TTS which is a 40 and it was TIGHT. And I always need a 39.5 in the 140 heel height. I don't think I could even get my foot in a 39.5 120mm height.  When I go to NM next time, I'll try it out, but I doubt they will have it.



jenaywins said:


> Um. Yes!!! This is what I've been saying girl!!!! I told ya!!



  I just love that 'bap on the head' smiley---it cracks me up every time. :greengrin:


----------



## AEGIS

LamborghiniGirl said:


> when will fall 2012 start getting previewed? i'm bored of spring summer now


----------



## mishybelle

This is my first time posting from my phone, so I hope this works. Here is my ban breaker, La Favorita. It's the Lux meets Sumerissima. Size wise, they fit just like the Lux, true to size or half a size down for a more snug fit. I went half a size down since that's all they had in my size range at CL Robertson... No complaints from me though. I like me a little more snug to account for stretching.


----------



## mishybelle

Btw, the heel is suede (140mm), the straps are patent, the toe box is canvas and the platform is that dark black stacked wood (as seen on the Bibi 120). The mix of materials reminds me of the Boulima.

I can't wait to wear these to work with a pencil skirt!


----------



## sammix3

LamborghiniGirl said:


> when will fall 2012 start getting previewed? i'm bored of spring summer now



LOL I want to know too!



dbeth said:


> Darn it Nani---I forgot about the fuschia Bianca 120 until I saw your post just now. So, that's three pairs of 120 Bianca I want----nude, navy & fuschia. Gahhhh!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know Jami---I know Jenay says to definitly size down and Nani's stretched. But I tried on the 120 patent bianca in my TTS which is a 40 and it was TIGHT. And I always need a 39.5 in the 140 heel height. I don't think I could even get my foot in a 39.5 120mm height.  When I go to NM next time, I'll try it out, but I doubt they will have it.
> 
> 
> 
> I just love that 'bap on the head' smiley---it cracks me up every time. :greengrin:



I took my TTS and I feel a little heel slippage after walking in a while, but it's not enough for a heel grip or ball of foot cushion, some moleskin will probably take care of it.

And yes the other colors... ugh!!  I really want the hot pink but BG doesn't carry anything under 35.  I want the black too!  I just ordered the navy but I don't know if I'll keep it.. we'll see.



mishybelle said:


> This is my first time posting from my phone, so I hope this works. Here is my ban breaker, La Favorita. It's the Lux meets Sumerissima. Size wise, they fit just like the Lux, true to size or half a size down for a more snug fit. I went half a size down since that's all they had in my size range at CL Robertson... No complaints from me though. I like me a little more snug to account for stretching.



They look great on you!


----------



## heiress-ox

Been swamped with work & off the forum for a few weeks and living under a rock (trying not to get distracted by shoes lol), but just saw there is a Hot Pink Suede Banane 140 and of course I want  

i'm so torn though; i NEED to add colour to my collection, but I do not yet have a nude CL peeptoe (which is a necessary and the Banane also comes in this colourway). What do you ladies think shall I do the hot pink or the nude?


----------



## NANI1972

jenaywins said:


> Um. Yes!!! This is what I've been saying girl!!!! I told ya!!


Gah! I know but I honestly didn't think the 120s would be that bad. Plus my feet fluctuate too! Today I tried them on and only needed the heel grip.

BTW does anyone else have a prob with there feet changing on a daily basis? So annoying!


----------



## dbeth

sammix3 said:


> LOL I want to know too!
> 
> 
> 
> I took my TTS and I feel a little heel slippage after walking in a while, but it's not enough for a heel grip or ball of foot cushion, some moleskin will probably take care of it.
> 
> And yes the other colors... ugh!!  I really want the hot pink but BG doesn't carry anything under 35.  I want the black too!  I just ordered the navy but I don't know if I'll keep it.. we'll see.
> 
> 
> 
> They look great on you!



You got the patent navy?!  I can not wait for your reveal!!   I forgot-- is it preorder??

I still think I will stick to my tts with the 120. I would only be wearing them occasionally --- I can't wear them to work since I wear scrubs, so the stretch factor isn't as much. 



heiress-ox said:


> Been swamped with work & off the forum for a few weeks and living under a rock (trying not to get distracted by shoes lol), but just saw there is a Hot Pink Suede Banane 140 and of course I want
> 
> i'm so torn though; i NEED to add colour to my collection, but I do not yet have a nude CL peeptoe (which is a necessary and the Banane also comes in this colourway). What do you ladies think shall I do the hot pink or the nude?



There will always be a nude peep toe, so I say go for the hot pink banane!! I am sure others will disagree though. 



NANI1972 said:


> Gah! I know but I honestly didn't think the 120s would be that bad. Plus my feet fluctuate too! Today I tried them on and only needed the heel grip.
> 
> BTW does anyone else have a prob with there feet changing on a daily basis? So annoying!



Yes, & it drives me nuts.


----------



## sammix3

dbeth said:


> You got the patent navy?!  I can not wait for your reveal!!   I forgot-- is it preorder??
> 
> I still think I will stick to my tts with the 120. I would only be wearing them occasionally --- I can't wear them to work since I wear scrubs, so the stretch factor isn't as much.
> 
> 
> 
> There will always be a nude peep toe, so I say go for the hot pink banane!! I am sure others will disagree though.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, & it drives me nuts.



I wear heels to work all the time lol. The navy is not preorder, its available now. I don't know if I'm keeping them though.. we'll have to wait and see!


----------



## IsisI

mishybelle said:


> This is my first time posting from my phone, so I hope this works. Here is my ban breaker, La Favorita. It's the Lux meets Sumerissima. Size wise, they fit just like the Lux, true to size or half a size down for a more snug fit. I went half a size down since that's all they had in my size range at CL Robertson... No complaints from me though. I like me a little more snug to account for stretching.


 

Love looooove them........


----------



## IsisI

sammix3 said:


> I wear heels to work all the time lol. The navy is not preorder, its available now. I don't know if I'm keeping them though.. we'll have to wait and see!


 
Sammi - love your navy ones but at my age i can't tell the difference between black and navy blue.........


----------



## sammix3

IsisI said:


> Sammi - love your navy ones but at my age i can't tell the difference between black and navy blue.........



Haha its definitely different but pretty dark too. That's why I'm not sure if I'm keeping them, well I'll see when they get here. Or maybe I need to get both to compare the difference??


----------



## gymangel812

heiress-ox said:


> Been swamped with work & off the forum for a few weeks and living under a rock (trying not to get distracted by shoes lol), but just saw there is a Hot Pink Suede Banane 140 and of course I want
> 
> i'm so torn though; i NEED to add colour to my collection, but I do not yet have a nude CL peeptoe (which is a necessary and the Banane also comes in this colourway). What do you ladies think shall I do the hot pink or the nude?


hot pink, nude can always come later


----------



## shuzbabe

Does anybody know if they still make very prive in 100mm? If so, where can I buy them from?


----------



## anniethecat

mishybelle said:


> This is my first time posting from my phone, so I hope this works. Here is my ban breaker, La Favorita. It's the Lux meets Sumerissima. Size wise, they fit just like the Lux, true to size or half a size down for a more snug fit. I went half a size down since that's all they had in my size range at CL Robertson... No complaints from me though. I like me a little more snug to account for stretching.


 
 wish they were 120 though


----------



## jamidee

NANI1972 said:


> For those of you wanting the Bianca 120 you may want to size down. I got a 37, my CL TTS an within an hour they stretched so much that I now have to use a ball of foot pad AND a heel grip!  Grrrr I don't know why this style stretches so much?! The same thing happened to me when I had the 140s, tho I didn't think the 120s would be as bad. Next pair I'm sizing down.



fuchsia biancas!?! where?! is this the same as the almost "barbie" pink color?


----------



## sammix3

jamidee said:


> fuchsia biancas!?! where?! is this the same as the almost "barbie" pink color?



Yes ma'am.  Bergdorf Goodman.


----------



## NANI1972

jamidee said:
			
		

> fuchsia biancas!?! where?! is this the same as the almost "barbie" pink color?



These!


----------



## jamidee

I just looked at my list of ss12 shoes I want... the list is at 12. I have yet to purchase any. this is not going to be good... I really hope most make the sale.


----------



## jamidee

NANI1972 said:


> These!



wow.. those are sooo pretty. I thought they just came in 140mm!


----------



## jamidee

http://www.barneys.com/Serena/501535414,default,pd.html?cgid=BARNEYS

Has anyone seen these in person? I don't necessarily love them, but I love a good "summer" cL... these look like they would be a great fun summer shoe. Thoughts?


----------



## amd_tan

jamidee said:


> That's my theory too! Buy all of the non classics because those wont be back :girlfive:


Lol I think the same way too!! 



NANI1972 said:


> For those of you wanting the Bianca 120 you may want to size down. I got a 37, my CL TTS an within an hour they stretched so much that I now have to use a ball of foot pad AND a heel grip!  Grrrr I don't know why this style stretches so much?! The same thing happened to me when I had the 140s, tho I didn't think the 120s would be as bad. Next pair I'm sizing down.


Thanks for the heads up! I do have wide feet though...hmm..



LamborghiniGirl said:


> when will fall 2012 start getting previewed? i'm bored of spring summer now






NANI1972 said:


> Gah! I know but I honestly didn't think the 120s would be that bad. Plus my feet fluctuate too! Today I tried them on and only needed the heel grip.
> BTW does anyone else have a prob with there feet changing on a daily basis? So annoying!


I do..it's so annoying!!! The super hot weather in the day and then cool nights fluctuate my feet size like crazy! Sometimes I can wear my Bianca 140s in a 37.5 with slight heel slippage and sometimes I just can't fit in my size 38 ones!


----------



## gymangel812

shuzbabe said:


> Does anybody know if they still make very prive in 100mm? If so, where can I buy them from?


i think they just started making them. i believe the madison ave boutique had some.


----------



## jenayb

jamidee said:


> http://www.barneys.com/Serena/501535414,default,pd.html?cgid=BARNEYS
> 
> Has anyone seen these in person? I don't necessarily love them, but I love a good "summer" cL... these look like they would be a great fun summer shoe. Thoughts?



Yes! And they are NO bueno IRL!!!!


----------



## AEGIS

jamidee said:


> http://www.barneys.com/Serena/501535414,default,pd.html?cgid=BARNEYS
> 
> Has anyone seen these in person? I don't necessarily love them, but I love a good "summer" cL... these look like they would be a great fun summer shoe. Thoughts?




looks just like the Lassagi

http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-895-Chr...en_s_Shoes&hash=item231a748a3b#ht_3654wt_1270


----------



## jamidee

jenaywins said:


> Yes! And they are NO bueno IRL!!!!



good! I'm glad I hate something


----------



## jamidee

AEGIS said:


> looks just like the Lassagi
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-895-Chr...en_s_Shoes&hash=item231a748a3b#ht_3654wt_1270



you're right and those are terrible.. remind me of baseball shoes with heels??


----------



## sammix3

NANI1972 said:


> These!


1
Do you know anywhere other than BG that carries them?  I need them in a 34.5!


----------



## AEGIS

NANI1972 said:


> These!





gasp! ....i wish i liked the Biancas!!!!!


----------



## jamidee

I finally saw the carnival in person and....  It looks like a second grader spilled their paints on them. I really hated them. Funny thing is I wanted them SOOO BAD!!


----------



## AEGIS

jamidee said:


> I finally saw the carnival in person and....  It looks like a second grader spilled their paints on them. I really hated them. Funny thing is I wanted them SOOO BAD!!




yeah i saw them irl and wasn't too fond of them either.  but i can see why others like them.  it's a versatile print


----------



## nillacobain

mishybelle said:


> This is my first time posting from my phone, so I hope this works. Here is my ban breaker, La Favorita. It's the Lux meets Sumerissima. Size wise, they fit just like the Lux, true to size or half a size down for a more snug fit. I went half a size down since that's all they had in my size range at CL Robertson... No complaints from me though. I like me a little more snug to account for stretching.


----------



## PetitColibri

jamidee said:


> you're right and those are terrible.. remind me of baseball shoes with heels??





jamidee said:


> I finally saw the carnival in person and....  It looks like a second grader spilled their paints on them. I really hated them. Funny thing is I wanted them SOOO BAD!!



I really find what you're saying disrespectful : I personnaly own the Lassagi and really love them and a lot of people here have some carnaval styles in case you didn't notice...


----------



## jamidee

PetitColibri said:
			
		

> I really find what you're saying disrespectful : I personnaly own the Lassagi and really love them and a lot of people here have some carnaval styles in case you didn't notice...



Disrespectful? These are my own opinions. I don't have to like what you hve just like you don't have to like what I purchase. I don't buy things for others to ohh and ahh over them and neither should you. Love what you've got and dont worry about someone else's opinions. In my opinion, I don't like carnival python regardless that I was dying for it for a month. I was very disappointed with the execution of the style. It's my opinion. I believe that's what makes some of these threads go round and social Internet as a whole- us all spouting off our opinions. We are individuals so obviously we will all feel differently, often. No need to be offended; Not every style will be for everyone. And lastly, I was directing MY opinion in general. I wasn't commenting on your pics an saying "oh those shoes look like *insert opinion here." if you dont like my opinion, just pay no mind to it. It wasn't directed at you and your shoes.


----------



## Louboufan

Did the navy blue patent Biancas just arrive?


sammix3 said:


> They're at nordstrom, and just 120.


----------



## dbeth

NANI1972 said:


> These!


----------



## jamidee

Louboufan said:


> Did the navy blue patent Biancas just arrive?


aren't them beautimous!?!


----------



## sammix3

Louboufan said:


> Did the navy blue patent Biancas just arrive?



Yup for this season.


----------



## NANI1972

sammix3 said:


> 1
> Do you know anywhere other than BG that carries them?  I need them in a 34.5!



Maybe NM?


----------



## sammix3

NANI1972 said:


> Maybe NM?



I don't think they ordered pink, just black and nude.


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

jamidee said:
			
		

> Disrespectful? These are my own opinions. I don't have to like what you hve just like you don't have to like what I purchase. I don't buy things for others to ohh and ahh over them and neither should you. Love what you've got and dont worry about someone else's opinions. In my opinion, I don't like carnival python regardless that I was dying for it for a month. I was very disappointed with the execution of the style. It's my opinion. I believe that's what makes some of these threads go round and social Internet as a whole- us all spouting off our opinions. We are individuals so obviously we will all feel differently, often. No need to be offended; Not every style will be for everyone. And lastly, I was directing MY opinion in general. I wasn't commenting on your pics an saying "oh those shoes look like *insert opinion here." if you dont like my opinion, just pay no mind to it. It wasn't directed at you and your shoes.



Very diplomatic Jami  don't forget we're shoeaholics anonymous there's no judgement here


----------



## Louboufan

sammix3 said:


> Yup for this season.


I know they were for Cruise/Spring 2012, but my SA kept checking for me but none were showing in my size. Did it arrive within a week or so?TIA! Are you thinking about keeping yours?


----------



## Louboufan

jamidee said:


> aren't them beautimous!?!


 Lol, yes they are. Are you going to get them also?


----------



## sammix3

Louboufan said:


> I know they were for Cruise/Spring 2012, but my SA kept checking for me but none were showing in my size. Did it arrive within a week or so?TIA! Are you thinking about keeping yours?



I just saw it at nordstrom this weekends and haven't seen it before, so I'm assuming they arrived recently. I'm not sure if I'm keeping mine yet cuz they haven't even got here lol.


----------



## dbeth

So bummed guys. I was really hoping to get those snake Roccia grey & white Banane's from Saks, but just found out that light colored snake eventually yellows.  It would bother me way to much. God they are gorgeous!!!  

Here's a link but I think Saks links don't work sometimes.

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...C764C9&Ntt=louboutin+banane&N=0&bmUID=jn1GDgZ


----------



## jamidee

dbeth said:
			
		

> So bummed guys. I was really hoping to get those snake Roccia grey & white Banane's from Saks, but just found out that light colored snake eventually yellows.  It would bother me way to much. God they are gorgeous!!!
> 
> Here's a link but I think Saks links don't work sometimes.
> 
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524446473472&R=452562356697&P_name=Christian+Louboutin&sid=135BF8C764C9&Ntt=louboutin+banane&N=0&bmUID=jn1GDgZ



Yea that's why I've never purchased but I love the skin


----------



## skislope15

dbeth said:


> So bummed guys. I was really hoping to get those snake Roccia grey & white Banane's from Saks, but just found out that light colored snake eventually yellows.  It would bother me way to much. God they are gorgeous!!!
> 
> Here's a link but I think Saks links don't work sometimes.
> 
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...C764C9&Ntt=louboutin+banane&N=0&bmUID=jn1GDgZ



I have roccias and they havent yellowed at all. I keep them in the box when i dont wear them and i think that the spray you use can have some effect on the colour.


----------



## SassySarah

Has anyone tried on the Pensee 120?  Is it like Pigalle 120?  CL site says tts and on Pigalle 120 CL site says runs large and size down. Hmmmmm


----------



## 318Platinum

skislope15 said:


> I have roccias and they havent yellowed at all. I keep them in the box when i dont wear them and i think that the spray you use can have some effect on the colour.



WOW, really? I didn't know that it yellowed. If I treat my Python Daffs with the Melatonin spray, will it yellow? Does anyone have any experience with this?


----------



## NANI1972

dbeth said:


> So bummed guys. I was really hoping to get those snake Roccia grey & white Banane's from Saks, but just found out that light colored snake eventually yellows.  It would bother me way to much. God they are gorgeous!!!
> 
> Here's a link but I think Saks links don't work sometimes.
> 
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...C764C9&Ntt=louboutin+banane&N=0&bmUID=jn1GDgZ


I think this is a bigger issue with the older versions of Roccia, the newer Lucido versions are glazed and this prevents the yellowing. Also don't leave them exposed to direct light or sunlight.


----------



## dbeth

skislope15 said:


> I have roccias and they havent yellowed at all. I keep them in the box when i dont wear them and i think that the spray you use can have some effect on the colour.





NANI1972 said:


> I think this is a bigger issue with the older versions of Roccia, the newer Lucido versions are glazed and this prevents the yellowing. Also don't leave them exposed to direct light or sunlight.




Hmmm....maybe I can get them afterall. 

Thanks ladies----you just brightened my day. I have been looking at these several times a week!


----------



## skislope15

318Platinum said:


> WOW, really? I didn't know that it yellowed. If I treat my Python Daffs with the Melatonin spray, will it yellow? Does anyone have any experience with this?


 

I used melatonin spray on mine as well, maybe that's why there not yellowing? It could have something to do with the spray?


----------



## skislope15

dbeth said:


> Hmmm....maybe I can get them afterall.
> 
> Thanks ladies----you just brightened my day. I have been looking at these several times a week!


 

yeah go for it.....take the plunge into exotic land lol


----------



## dbeth

skislope15 said:


> yeah go for it.....take the plunge into exotic land lol



Exotics are my FAV!!    Out of all my exotics I seriously can not pic a favorite one---my top 3 favs are my Roma Python Bianca, Amytheste Python HP & the red lizard VP.  


I want to many S/S 2012 shoes---I need to narrow down and just DO IT.


----------



## dbeth

skislope15 said:


> I used melatonin spray on mine as well, maybe that's why there not yellowing? It could have something to do with the spray?




This spray is on my list to get at Amazon! Unless there is another place to purchase??


----------



## martinaa

Anyone knows where to find the Armadillo bride Fuxia in Europe?


----------



## jamidee

dbeth said:


> Exotics are my FAV!!    Out of all my exotics I seriously can not pic a favorite one---my top 3 favs are my Roma Python Bianca, Amytheste Python HP & the red lizard VP.
> 
> 
> I want to many S/S 2012 shoes---I need to narrow down and just DO IT.



ohh Amytheste Python HP... I need you in my life.


----------



## skislope15

dbeth said:


> This spray is on my list to get at Amazon! Unless there is another place to purchase??


 
i bought mine from Fleabay lol.


----------



## demicouture

hello
just wondering if anyone has a pic of the Rollerball in HOT PINK (velvet?) w/GOLD STUDS?
i have them on preorder from Paris but never saw a picture..


----------



## jamidee

I really want there to be cork pigalles with gold spikes. that would make me the happiest girl alive. just saying


----------



## PetitColibri

martinaa said:


> Anyone knows where to find the Armadillo bride Fuxia in Europe?



did you try to contact European boutiques ?


----------



## 318Platinum

skislope15 said:


> I used melatonin spray on mine as well, maybe that's why there not yellowing? It could have something to do with the spray?



Well, I hope that if you use the Spray, it won't change color. That would be tragic if that happened to anyone, but especially my shoes. I'm definitely not wearing them out now until I treat them!! Thanks for the heads up. I have to be extra careful when I wear them, but I don't wear my shoes much anyway, so It should be fine. ALL exotics from here on out will get the treatment.


----------



## 318Platinum

demicouture said:


> hello
> just wondering if anyone has a pic of the Rollerball in HOT PINK (velvet?) w/GOLD STUDS?
> i have them on preorder from Paris but never saw a picture..



If I'm not mistaken, they have a photo on Ecomm. I actually want those!!  Congrats on those lovelies!


----------



## GCGDanielle

Here's a link (the website seems to be taking awhile to load today, though):

http://us.christianlouboutin.com/ss12/rolling-spikes.html



demicouture said:


> hello
> just wondering if anyone has a pic of the Rollerball in HOT PINK (velvet?) w/GOLD STUDS?
> i have them on preorder from Paris but never saw a picture..





318Platinum said:


> If I'm not mistaken, they have a photo on Ecomm. I actually want those!! Congrats on those lovelies!


----------



## dbeth

jamidee said:


> ohh Amytheste Python HP... I need you in my life.




  Did you call the boutiques to see if there is any left? They are soooo stunning.


----------



## Perfect Day

dbeth said:
			
		

> Did you call the boutiques to see if there is any left? They are soooo stunning.



Me too!


----------



## AEGIS

318Platinum said:


> Well, I hope that if you use the Spray, it won't change color. That would be tragic if that happened to anyone, but especially my shoes. I'm definitely not wearing them out now until I treat them!! Thanks for the heads up. I have to be extra careful when I wear them, but I don't wear my shoes much anyway, so It should be fine. ALL exotics from here on out will get the treatment.



it doesn't.  i use it all the time.  i wouldn't advise going out w/o first treating exotics or suede


----------



## 318Platinum

AEGIS said:


> it doesn't.  i use it all the time.  i wouldn't advise going out w/o first treating exotics or suede



That makes me feel even better that I ordered the 3 cans last week! Any day now, they will be delivered. I really can't wait to try it out, because I will definitely invest in more exotics! I'm really excited! Thanks, *AEGIS*!


----------



## demicouture

GCGDanielle said:


> Here's a link (the website seems to be taking awhile to load today, though):
> 
> http://us.christianlouboutin.com/ss12/rolling-spikes.html



Thanks a million to both of you!
They are divine and i am so glad i preordered them! i live in the ones i have already!!


----------



## jamidee

dbeth said:
			
		

> Did you call the boutiques to see if there is any left? They are soooo stunning.



 I didn't know that was possible?!


----------



## anjali

318Platinum said:
			
		

> That makes me feel even better that I ordered the 3 cans last week! Any day now, they will be delivered. I really can't wait to try it out, because I will definitely invest in more exotics! I'm really excited! Thanks, AEGIS!



Where do u get this spray?!!!


----------



## gymangel812

anjali said:


> Where do u get this spray?!!!


it's called meltonian water & stain guard. you can get it from ebay/amazon.


----------



## anjali

gymangel812 said:
			
		

> it's called meltonian water & stain guard. you can get it from ebay/amazon.



Thank you!


----------



## martinaa

PetitColibri said:


> did you try to contact European boutiques ?



Yes, I contact Paris but was told no boutique in Paris gets this style in Fuxia.

And I contact Brown Thomas, but also not this colour. I also contact Harvey Nichols, but no answer yet...


----------



## 318Platinum

anjali said:


> Where do u get this spray?!!!



I purchased mine from Amazon. I didn't realize it came in the mail today, but I did spray one coat on and I love it so far. I may do three, but hopefully, that isn't excessive. Have you already worn yours out yet?


----------



## PetitColibri

martinaa said:


> Yes, I contact Paris but was told no boutique in Paris gets this style in Fuxia.
> 
> And I contact Brown Thomas, but also not this colour. I also contact Harvey Nichols, but no answer yet...



did you contacted the 3 stores in Paris ?
maybe they will be available on the European E-comm really soon


----------



## l.a_girl19

Did anyone hear about the Bridget style coming back? I think I read somewhere in this thread that it may come back but redesigned in the Daffodile style? Is this true? That would be amazing


----------



## martinaa

PetitColibri said:


> did you contacted the 3 stores in Paris ?
> maybe they will be available on the European E-comm really soon



I contacted St. Honoré as always. He said nowhere in Paris.:cry:


----------



## 318Platinum

l.a_girl19 said:


> Did anyone hear about the Bridget style coming back? I think I read somewhere in this thread that it may come back but redesigned in the Daffodile style? Is this true? That would be amazing



Yeah, I heard it's the Highness/Daff style too. I am on the fence, but I love the heel height. Hopefully, it isn't a ridiculous price !! I am anxious to see how it looks before I commit to purchasing it in my head. I can't wait around till the last minute to see pics, because my size will definitely be spoken for beforehand!


----------



## l.a_girl19

318Platinum said:


> Yeah, I heard it's the Highness/Daff style too. I am on the fence, but I love the heel height. Hopefully, it isn't a ridiculous price !! I am anxious to see how it looks before I commit to purchasing it in my head. I can't wait around till the last minute to see pics, because my size will definitely be spoken for beforehand!



OMG! I am so excited. I hope they make a strass heel version like the ones that Carrie wore in SITC2 ITA, I will definitely need to see pics in advance. I already contacted a few of my SAs. So far none of them have any idea of this style but they will let me know as soon as they hear something. That plus I check in constantly lol Thanks for the info *318Platinum* Love your avi BTW


----------



## 318Platinum

l.a_girl19 said:


> OMG! I am so excited. I hope they make a strass heel version like the ones that Carrie wore in SITC2 ITA, I will definitely need to see pics in advance. I already contacted a few of my SAs. So far none of them have any idea of this style but they will let me know as soon as they hear something. That plus I check in constantly lol Thanks for the info *318Platinum* Love your avi BTW



PLEASE PM me with ANY info that you receive. If you think about it, could you ask if any will be made in 42 and which ones? I would be forever grateful  Thank you s much for the Avi compliment!! I did a thread about them, because it is truly my Luck #7!! My DH is so majorly Fab, words can't express it!! I love your Amethyst Pythons in yours!! Is it HP?


----------



## l.a_girl19

318Platinum said:


> PLEASE PM me with ANY info that you receive. If you think about it, could you ask if any will be made in 42 and which ones? I would be forever grateful  Thank you s much for the Avi compliment!! I did a thread about them, because it is truly my Luck #7!! My DH is so majorly Fab, words can't express it!! I love your Amethyst Pythons in yours!! Is it HP?



Of course I will PM you with any info!!! It would be my pleasure As soon as I get a confirmation that they will be made, I will ask about both our sizes Congrats again on your stunning Daffs! Yes, those are my Amethyst Python HPs! Thank you


----------



## DemoiselleD

l.a_girl19 said:


> OMG! I am so excited. I hope they make a strass heel version like the ones that Carrie wore in SITC2 ITA, I will definitely need to see pics in advance. I already contacted a few of my SAs. So far none of them have any idea of this style but they will let me know as soon as they hear something. That plus I check in constantly lol Thanks for the info *318Platinum* Love your avi BTW



The strass heel version is the one I loooved!  On the pic it looked like mesh..not lace like in the original but there were other versions/materials listed.
Been pleading with the SM to get & share the pics with you guys but its not happening


----------



## l.a_girl19

DemoiselleD said:


> The strass heel version is the one I loooved!  On the pic it looked like mesh..not lace like in the original but there were other versions/materials listed.
> Been pleading with the SM to get & share the pics with you guys but its not happening



Oh nooo!!! When will they let us see them? I think that it was much easier to get the atelier pics before all the legal problems started. Now, my SAs always tell me to be very careful when they give me a picture. They tell me not to post it anywhere or tell anyone Lately though, I haven't even been getting pictures...only little cutouts of the picture to get a sense of what the material looks like Is that moonlight strass in your avi? Gorgeous! How great would the Bridget look all dressed up in that


----------



## 318Platinum

l.a_girl19 said:


> Of course I will PM you with any info!!! It would be my pleasure As soon as I get a confirmation that they will be made, I will ask about both our sizes Congrats again on your stunning Daffs! Yes, those are my Amethyst Python HPs! Thank you



Thank you so much!!  It will no doubt be majorly overpriced, but if it is FAB enough, I will try to bite the bullet. Your Amethyst Python HPs look HOTT on you! Congrats again on that gorgeous pair!


----------



## l.a_girl19

318Platinum said:


> Thank you so much!!  It will no doubt be majorly overpriced, but if it is FAB enough, I will try to bite the bullet. Your Amethyst Python HPs look HOTT on you! Congrats again on that gorgeous pair!



You're welcome! They will definitely be overpriced but like you said, if they are fab enough... Thank you for the kind words. I love my HPs! And to think that I almost passed on them


----------



## nycmarilyn

Not sure where to post this question, but do any of you ladies know if the MBBs are coming back??


----------



## Star1231

Hi ladies, did anyone besides the boutiques carry the lady peep w/gold spikes?


----------



## jamidee

because of my love of neon.... I now have to add a new purchase to my list...  NEON PIGGIES


----------



## 318Platinum

jamidee said:


> because of my love of neon.... I now have to add a new purchase to my list...  NEON PIGGIES



YAY!!! I really want them, but you MUST post Mod pics!!! Congrats!!


----------



## anjali

318Platinum said:


> I purchased mine from Amazon. I didn't realize it came in the mail today, but I did spray one coat on and I love it so far. I may do three, but hopefully, that isn't excessive. Have you already worn yours out yet?



Thank you! No i havent! but then again i have alot of shoes in my closet that have never been worn.  Wbu?


----------



## 318Platinum

anjali said:


> Thank you! No i havent! but then again i have alot of shoes in my closet that have never been worn.  Wbu?



No, not yet. I wanted to wear them out the Karaoke the other night, but I wanted to treat them first. I already treated them, so now, whenever there is another outing, I just might throw them babies on!  I kinda want to put a third coat on, but I think it may be a bit excessive, but then again, you can NEVER be too careful, right?  You sound like me, I have 7 Pairs now, and out of the 7, only 2 have ever been worn out of the house! lol, SHAMEFUL!


----------



## gymangel812

318Platinum said:


> No, not yet. I wanted to wear them out the Karaoke the other night, but I wanted to treat them first. I already treated them, so now, whenever there is another outing, I just might throw them babies on!  I kinda want to put a third coat on, but I think it may be a bit excessive, but then again, you can NEVER be too careful, right?  You sound like me, I have 7 Pairs now, and out of the 7, only 2 have ever been worn out of the house! lol, SHAMEFUL!


i put like 3-4 coats on each pair i do. i want to be *sure* they are good LOL


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

For UK Ladies, whats the price tag of the ISOLDE in GBP?
TIA^


----------



## dbeth

jamidee said:


> because of my love of neon.... I now have to add a new purchase to my list...  NEON PIGGIES



  THose are so awesome! I can't wait for Stilly's modeling pics.  Can't wait to see them on you too!!!





Star1231 said:


> Hi ladies, did anyone besides the boutiques carry the lady peep w/gold spikes?



Hehe---let me help you with that one. I went through a whole hot mess  drama with mine since they ended up being way to big (even with double  foot pads plus gel insole) and I had to sell them. Never have I had a shoe upset my life that much. 

As far as I know, Harvey Nichols has them. This was back in late January, so they might be sold out now.  I had to email them since I am in the US. They were awesome and quick. Also, Holt Renfrew in Canada has them---however they don't ship to the US. Not sure where you are located.

As for the boutiques, they are pretty much sold out, but the Hong Kong boutique had some. The price was crazy and it ended up being more than retail. And you never know with customs.


----------



## Star1231

dbeth said:


> THose are so awesome! I can't wait for Stilly's modeling pics.  Can't wait to see them on you too!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hehe---let me help you with that one. I went through a whole hot mess  drama with mine since they ended up being way to big (even with double  foot pads plus gel insole) and I had to sell them. Never have I had a shoe upset my life that much.
> 
> As far as I know, Harvey Nichols has them. This was back in late January, so they might be sold out now.  I had to email them since I am in the US. They were awesome and quick. Also, Holt Renfrew in Canada has them---however they don't ship to the US. Not sure where you are located.
> 
> As for the boutiques, they are pretty much sold out, but the Hong Kong boutique had some. The price was crazy and it ended up being more than retail. And you never know with customs.




Thank you!  I just emailed Harvey Nichols, I'm really hoping they can come through.  I passed on these when I had the chance but of course now they're coming back to haunt me!


----------



## dbeth

Star1231 said:


> Thank you!  I just emailed Harvey Nichols, I'm really hoping they can come through.  I passed on these when I had the chance but of course now they're coming back to haunt me!



You are welcome!!! Much luck--- I hope you find a pair.


----------



## Emma4790

jamidee said:


> because of my love of neon.... I now have to add a new purchase to my list...  NEON PIGGIES





318Platinum said:


> YAY!!! I really want them, but you MUST post Mod pics!!! Congrats!!



I love them soooo much. I had my eye on the neon yellow/green since the photo of VB popped up the the celeb thread -  but then she makes everything look amazeballs!! Now I really want the coral too.... Hopefully they'll show up in 100mm!


----------



## 318Platinum

I've seen a LOT of people with the Fluro Chic Yellow Piggies, but I have yet to see any Mods!! What is the deal, ladies??? BTW, how does everyone feel about the Lady Highness?


----------



## amd_tan

318Platinum said:


> I've seen a LOT of people with the Fluro Chic Yellow Piggies, but I have yet to see any Mods!! What is the deal, ladies??? BTW, how does everyone feel about the Lady Highness?



I don't really fancy it that much but it's also due to the fact that I am not super tall so the strap makes me look short. I do love the look of the Lady Daf though. I personally prefer the Highness


----------



## laurenychu

318Platinum said:
			
		

> I've seen a LOT of people with the Fluro Chic Yellow Piggies, but I have yet to see any Mods!! What is the deal, ladies??? BTW, how does everyone feel about the Lady Highness?




(= had it in my thread and the outfit thread

Kinda new and don't know the rules..if I'm not supposed to post this here please let me know and sorry!


----------



## 318Platinum

laurenychu said:
			
		

> (= had it in my thread and the outfit thread
> 
> Kinda new and don't know the rules..if I'm not supposed to post this here please let me know and sorry!



Yes, I finally found your pic in the Outfit thread. It is superHott on you!! Congrats. You are the only Mod I have seen, though. I am really wanting them bad now! Thanks for the pic. Love how you wore it.


----------



## 318Platinum

amd_tan said:
			
		

> I don't really fancy it that much but it's also due to the fact that I am not super tall so the strap makes me look short. I do love the look of the Lady Daf though. I personally prefer the Highness



Me either! I think it's too much, but I also thought the same about the Lady Daf, and now I want a Lady Daf. I really don't care for the Highness, though. It looks good on some people, but not all.


----------



## lovinshoes61

laurenychu said:
			
		

> (= had it in my thread and the outfit thread
> 
> Kinda new and don't know the rules..if I'm not supposed to post this here please let me know and sorry!



Those are hot!!! Wanting!!!!


----------



## Star86doll

Anyone know if there are neon yellow and neon pink in the UK boutique?


----------



## AEGIS

laurenychu said:


> (= had it in my thread and the outfit thread
> 
> Kinda new and don't know the rules..if I'm not supposed to post this here please let me know and sorry!



you look great!


----------



## jamidee

Emma4790 said:
			
		

> I love them soooo much. I had my eye on the neon yellow/green since the photo of VB popped up the the celeb thread -  but then she makes everything look amazeballs!! Now I really want the coral too.... Hopefully they'll show up in 100mm!



Coral ?!?  where!!?


----------



## jamidee

laurenychu said:
			
		

> (= had it in my thread and the outfit thread
> 
> Kinda new and don't know the rules..if I'm not supposed to post this here please let me know and sorry!



You're always welcome to post mod pics anywhere! In fact it's a rule that you must post them


----------



## rubyshoesday

I'm sure I'm late to the party and this has already been posted somewhere, but I just saw this and there are some real drool worthy gems in the Anniversary collection! http://cocoperez.com/galleries/index.php?pgid=93817


----------



## jamidee

do pigalilli come in 100?? or very mix? I'm thinking that's what I want as wedding shoes.


----------



## heiress-ox

jamidee said:


> do pigalilli come in 100?? or very mix? I'm thinking that's what I want as wedding shoes.



those would be fabulous as wedding shoes, but I don't think that either come in the 100mm height, only 120s and 150s, but girl you know you can rock a Pigalle 120 with the best of them, I say go for it


----------



## jamidee

heiress-ox said:
			
		

> those would be fabulous as wedding shoes, but I don't think that either come in the 100mm height, only 120s and 150s, but girl you know you can rock a Pigalle 120 with the best of them, I say go for it



Df is only 5'10 booooo


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

Love the yellow pigalles!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

laurenychu said:


> (= had it in my thread and the outfit thread
> 
> Kinda new and don't know the rules..if I'm not supposed to post this here please let me know and sorry!



Awesome!! I love those yellow piggies! thanks for sharing!

I'm wondering if they come in 100 ....


----------



## GoGlam

I would love to see mod/outfit pics of the yellow pigalles.. I tend to take fun/measured risks, but the more I look  at neon pigalles, the more I feel that when you wear them, they look kind of ehhh with the usual color combos.  :shame: I think the neon yellow would go great with a steely blue-colored silk dress or an all-white outfit.. something like that.  Does anyone else get this feeling?


----------



## GoGlam

laurenychu said:


> (= had it in my thread and the outfit thread
> 
> Kinda new and don't know the rules..if I'm not supposed to post this here please let me know and sorry!


THIS outfit looks great.. I guess I'm warming up to neon pigalles


----------



## martinaa

CRISPEDROSA said:


> Awesome!! I love those yellow piggies! thanks for sharing!
> 
> I'm wondering if they come in 100 ....



I heard Paris will get them.


----------



## jamidee

martinaa said:
			
		

> I heard Paris will get them.



Do you know if they have them yet?


----------



## martinaa

jamidee said:


> Do you know if they have them yet?



No, not yet (St. Honoré).


----------



## gymangel812

jamidee said:


> do pigalilli come in 100?? or very mix? I'm thinking that's what I want as wedding shoes.


you could do (or have someone do) a diy with a pair (ie ronrons/simples). there's going to be a pair of yolanda (yolandos?), but they are 120, but at least they're easier to stand in for a long time than the pigalle.


----------



## sophinette007

318Platinum said:


> I've seen a LOT of people with the Fluro Chic Yellow Piggies, but I have yet to see any Mods!! What is the deal, ladies??? BTW, how does everyone feel about the Lady Highness?


 
I d' love to have a Lady Highness since I wanted so much a Lady Daf and totally missed them last year! At first I wasn't a big fan of the Highness even if I am a Daffodile lover but now I really like this style! The peep toe adds a little something sexy


----------



## 318Platinum

sophinette007 said:


> I d' love to have a Lady Highness since I wanted so much a Lady Daf and totally missed them last year! At first I wasn't a big fan of the Highness even if I am a Daffodile lover but now I really like this style! The peep toe adds a little something sexy



I heard form an SA that the Lady Daff will come out again next season (A/W I'm guessing). I don't ask the color, but I am hoping Beige, because I really want a Beige Daff, and I think it would be heaven in the Lady Daff. HTH. I will follow up a little more on this.


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

318Platinum said:


> I heard form an SA that the Lady Daff will come out again next season (A/W I'm guessing). I don't ask the color, but I am hoping Beige, because I really want a Beige Daff, and I think it would be heaven in the Lady Daff. HTH. I will follow up a little more on this.


 
I wonder if they will release the daff/lady daff/highness in patent leather, but in other colors besides black. I would love to have a pair in yellow or green.


----------



## jenayb

jamidee said:


> do pigalilli come in 100?? or very mix? I'm thinking that's what I want as wedding shoes.


 
Have you received your Asteroid 140s yet?


----------



## sammix3

Navy patent Bianca 120. I don't love them, so they're going back. I'll just wait for sale and if theyre meant to be, they'll be mine.


----------



## jamidee

jenaywins said:


> Have you received your Asteroid 140s yet?



Not yet... they will be here... wednesday. I'm going to wear them for my birthday saturday.


----------



## jamidee

sammix3 said:


> Navy patent Bianca 120. I don't love them, so they're going back. I'll just wait for sale and if theyre meant to be, they'll be mine.



the platform looks huge :weird:


----------



## Clooky001

Has anyone on here got the turquoise/cork Asteroid?  Really wanna see modelling pics!  x


----------



## heiress-ox

sammix3 said:


> Navy patent Bianca 120. I don't love them, so they're going back. I'll just wait for sale and if theyre meant to be, they'll be mine.



I can't make up my mind about Bianca 120's, I think if the platform were smaller and more proportionate I'd love them even more!


----------



## PeepToe

heiress-ox said:


> I can't make up my mind about Bianca 120's, I think if the platform were smaller and more proportionate I'd love them even more!


I dont like them. I really do think the platform should have been made smaller. But the Bianca 140 is my fav all time shoe. So I dont see a reason to go to a 120 anyway


----------



## IsisI

sammix3 said:


> Navy patent Bianca 120. I don't love them, so they're going back. I'll just wait for sale and if theyre meant to be, they'll be mine.


 
They look very dark and almost black........


----------



## heiress-ox

PeepToe said:


> I dont like them. I really do think the platform should have been made smaller. But the Bianca 140 is my fav all time shoe. So I dont see a reason to go to a 120 anyway



agree 100% , i'm definitely partial to the 140 and I find it comfy enough


----------



## 318Platinum

glamourgirlnikk said:


> I wonder if they will release the daff/lady daff/highness in patent leather, but in other colors besides black. I would love to have a pair in yellow or green.



That would be neat, wouldn't it?? Here's hoping. I think I would love a Patent Lady Daff.


----------



## dbeth

sammix3 said:


> Navy patent Bianca 120. I don't love them, so they're going back. I'll just wait for sale and if theyre meant to be, they'll be mine.



Sammi----is the photo true to color?? If not, can you tell that they are definitly navy?? I just don't want a dark navy to where it almost looks black. I am wanting a true navy.


----------



## sophinette007

318Platinum said:


> I heard form an SA that the Lady Daff will come out again next season (A/W I'm guessing). I don't ask the color, but I am hoping Beige, because I really want a Beige Daff, and I think it would be heaven in the Lady Daff. HTH. I will follow up a little more on this.


 
And there is also a Beige Kid Lady Highness available


----------



## amd_tan

sammix3 said:


> Navy patent Bianca 120. I don't love them, so they're going back. I'll just wait for sale and if theyre meant to be, they'll be mine.



Am wondering why they made a chunkier platform for a lower heel height...


----------



## myu3160

I heard the same thing for the lady dafs. Even the online SA's told me they are coming back. Which colors, they do not know for sure.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

laurenychu said:


> (= had it in my thread and the outfit thread
> 
> Kinda new and don't know the rules..if I'm not supposed to post this here please let me know and sorry!


 
well, I guess you answered my question from my previous quote asking about your hair color... YOU LOOK AMAZING!!! The hair, the shoes, the pose,  FABULOUS! you just rock this fluorescent yellow color!!


----------



## jamidee

Got my saks look book in... They had a little louboutin. Is this a different version of the just piks? Lace instead of plastic?


----------



## PetitColibri

jamidee said:


> Got my saks look book in... They had a little louboutin. *Is this a different version of the just piks? Lace instead of plastic?*



looks like it


----------



## jamidee

PetitColibri said:


> looks like it



hm...  I think I like it better?


----------



## 318Platinum

I have yet to get a Beige/Nude Shoe. Do you all think Beige Daffodile, or Beige Lady Daff? I am really not too impressed with the A/W CL runway shoes I have seen lately. If I had to choose one that I would get out of all of them, I would say the VB one. Has any one seen the Menthe Fairytale Daff IRL?


----------



## amd_tan

jamidee said:


> View attachment 1630880
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1630881
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1630882
> 
> 
> Got my saks look book in... They had a little louboutin. Is this a different version of the just piks? Lace instead of plastic?


Something like that. This is the Picks & Co. It comes in black too.


----------



## jamidee

amd_tan said:


> Something like that. This is the Picks & Co. It comes in black too.



Ohh. I've never seen this version... I find it so strange the way there are styles that come out that aren't on his website so it's almost like finding new styles all the time... anyhow, thanks for the style name. Have you seen it in person?


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

I love the Pics & Co..
I believe it comes in 100 and 120 heels.
As far as i know, it will be available in Rose Gold(Nude), Black and Blue-Green.


----------



## amd_tan

jamidee said:


> Ohh. I've never seen this version... I find it so strange the way there are styles that come out that aren't on his website so it's almost like finding new styles all the time... anyhow, thanks for the style name. Have you seen it in person?



If only they would post up all their different styles online for every collection...that would be a treat!
A TPFer previously posted a stock pic on here but the one you posted is clearer. Haven't seen it in person but I kind of like it.


----------



## jamidee

amd_tan said:


> If only they would post up all their different styles online for every collection...that would be a treat!
> A TPFer previously posted a stock pic on here but the one you posted is clearer. Haven't seen it in person but I kind of like it.



ITA  Or even better....I wish there would be a look book sent to all loyal customers of each style with each variation so I can decide exactly what I want and like. I hate all the new styles popping up or seeing someone get a style that I had no idea existed...then it's too late  Louboutin seems so disorganized...or is this just the way of all designers (having styles that no one knows about lurking about)

I was really liking the just piks, but maybe this will be a cheaper way of owning a gold shoe like the metal nodo


----------



## gigilevangi

jamidee said:
			
		

> ITA  Or even better....I wish there would be a look book sent to all loyal customers of each style with each variation so I can decide exactly what I want and like. I hate all the new styles popping up or seeing someone get a style that I had no idea existed...then it's too late  Louboutin seems so disorganized...or is this just the way of all designers (having styles that no one knows about lurking about)
> 
> I was really liking the just piks, but maybe this will be a cheaper way of owning a gold shoe like the metal nodo



I think it's not disorganized, on the contrary, it is very thoughoughtly organized, it is the way to get customers to want louboutins more by making them rare, exclusive and so hard to get. Fashion is so shortlived in most cases.


----------



## laleeza

jamidee said:


> View attachment 1630880
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1630881
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1630882
> 
> 
> Got my saks look book in... They had a little louboutin. Is this a different version of the just piks? Lace instead of plastic?


 
oh my! i love these!


----------



## jamidee

laleeza said:


> oh my! i love these!


IKR!? Fannnntastic.


----------



## PetitColibri

gigilevangi said:


> I think it's not disorganized, on the contrary, it is very thoughoughtly organized, it is the way to get customers to want louboutins more by making them rare, exclusive and so hard to get. Fashion is so shortlived in most cases.



ITA ! exactly !


----------



## Nolia

jamidee said:


> View attachment 1630880
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1630881
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1630882
> 
> 
> Got my saks look book in... They had a little louboutin. Is this a different version of the just piks? Lace instead of plastic?



Stunning....


----------



## laleeza

jamidee said:


> IKR!? Fannnntastic.


absolutely! they would be a perfect wedding shoe


----------



## laurenychu

CEC.LV4eva said:
			
		

> well, I guess you answered my question from my previous quote asking about your hair color... YOU LOOK AMAZING!!! The hair, the shoes, the pose,  FABULOUS! you just rock this fluorescent yellow color!!



Thanks! I actually just dyed it more red last night! Sorry I didn't see your question earlier!


----------



## jenayb

^SeDuCTive^ said:


> I love the Pics & Co..
> I believe it comes in 100 and 120 heels.
> As far as i know, it will be available in Rose Gold(Nude), Black and Blue-Green.



Yep. I've been on the list for the 100 for months.


----------



## amd_tan

jamidee said:


> ITA  Or even better....I wish there would be a look book sent to all loyal customers of each style with each variation so I can decide exactly what I want and like. I hate all the new styles popping up or seeing someone get a style that I had no idea existed...then it's too late  Louboutin seems so disorganized...or is this just the way of all designers (having styles that no one knows about lurking about)
> 
> I was really liking the just piks, but maybe this will be a cheaper way of owning a gold shoe like the metal nodo



Yeah me too, I hate it when that happens! I love the metal nodo and really hope it makes the sale.. What about the gold Maggie? Do you like that?
I am not too sure if I like the lace detail with the Picks and co... Would have loved it in a simple nude-gold mesh.
Guess I'll have to wait for Jenay's reveal of them..


----------



## heiress-ox

jamidee said:


> View attachment 1630880
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1630881
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1630882
> 
> 
> Got my saks look book in... They had a little louboutin. Is this a different version of the just piks? Lace instead of plastic?



Strass, Gold & Lace... gorgeous


----------



## dbeth

heiress-ox said:


> Strass, Gold & Lace... gorgeous




  Gorgeousssss!


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

jenaywins said:


> Yep. I've been on the list for the 100 for months.



Don't tell me you are getting the Black Jenay!!!!
Me and you .. have to quit Blacks 
I am thinking of the Blue Green, what do you think?
Although, i love the lace of the Black one


----------



## jenayb

^SeDuCTive^ said:


> Don't tell me you are getting the Black Jenay!!!!
> Me and you .. have to quit Blacks
> I am thinking of the Blue Green, what do you think?
> Although, i love the lace of the Black one


 
I love the idea of the blue/green. You are right.... You and I should be in a two person black shoe support group.


----------



## NANI1972

Nude Bianca 120

http://us.christianlouboutin.com/shoes-1/pumps/bianca-120mm-25687.html


----------



## Yanekie

amd_tan said:


> Am wondering why they made a chunkier platform for a lower heel height...


 
Probably to make it more comfortable. With the bigger platform the foot angle is reduce, so you are walking on less inches.


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

wow i kind of LOVE the lace & strass/spikes!!


----------



## Hipployta

I just checked my Google Voicemail...Horatio got in the Lady Peep Spike black/silver that I have desired for so long...but they are $1395 now? What is going on with these prices? That extra $200 is enough to make me go...No.


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

Hipployta said:


> I just checked my Google Voicemail...Horatio got in the Lady Peep Spike black/silver that I have desired for so long...but they are $1395 now? What is going on with these prices? That extra $200 is enough to make me go...No.



they have always been $1395 babe the ones that were less were the black on black spikes because the spikes are made of acrylic


----------



## jamidee

jenaywins said:


> Yep. I've been on the list for the 100 for months.



ohhh can't wait to see!!


----------



## Mi_Lan

Ladies, pls help me. The black highness and the lady peep black with gold spikes just appear at my boutique. Both are really pretty but sadly  I only can purchase one. I have purchsed the highness in black. But ve found out that its locks so huge on me (i am 5.3) but very comfortable while the lady peep is beautiful but hard to walk on .I have three days to exchange to others and today is last day. What do you think about both choices? Shoud I return or keep the highness????


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

Mi_Lan said:


> Ladies, pls help me. The black highness and the lady peep black with gold spikes just appear at my boutique. Both are really pretty but sadly  I only can purchase one. I have purchsed the highness in black. But ve found out that its locks so huge on me (i am 5.3) but very comfortable while the lady peep is beautiful but hard to walk on .I have three days to exchange to others and today is last day. What do you think about both choices? Shoud I return or keep the highness????



If you feel the highness is more comfortable Id keep those because as much as the LP is pretty if you never wear them whats the point? However, you need to get what you love so if you dont LOVE the highness perhaps return them and wait for something you do love as much as the LP


----------



## ccgjcv21

Okay ladies need your opinions....

What do you all feel about the Highness style? My personal thing is the higher the better! No such thing as too high! But im kinda feeling that the style is not gonna last....So I'm kinda feeling should I purchase a Highness...Should I not....So I know I gotta hear the experts opinions on this one!! 

P.S. I am sure this has prob been posted somewhere already but kinda new to the forum


----------



## PeepToe

Has anyone seen the Si Ma Zeppa wedge? E-comm said they are similar to the miss cristo but they cant show me pictures yet.


----------



## gymangel812

ccgjcv21 said:


> Okay ladies need your opinions....
> 
> What do you all feel about the Highness style? My personal thing is the higher the better! No such thing as too high! But im kinda feeling that the style is not gonna last....So I'm kinda feeling should I purchase a Highness...Should I not....So I know I gotta hear the experts opinions on this one!!
> 
> P.S. I am sure this has prob been posted somewhere already but kinda new to the forum


i'm not a fan, i feel like the super huge platforms won't last and do not like the peep toe + super high platform.


----------



## heiress-ox

ccgjcv21 said:


> Okay ladies need your opinions....
> 
> What do you all feel about the Highness style? My personal thing is the higher the better! No such thing as too high! But im kinda feeling that the style is not gonna last....So I'm kinda feeling should I purchase a Highness...Should I not....So I know I gotta hear the experts opinions on this one!!
> 
> P.S. I am sure this has prob been posted somewhere already but kinda new to the forum



Personally, I am not a lover of the highness, although the ladies I've seen on the forum wear it well, I'm still just not sure on how I feel about the big platform with the peeptoe, IMO it's not a timeless style. For the same height, I much prefer the Daf and think while it won't be in style forever necessarily, it will last longer!


----------



## xCHANELx

jenaywins said:
			
		

> Yep. I've been on the list for the 100 for months.



Do you know how these run? Are they big like pigalle?


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

laurenychu said:


> Thanks! I actually just dyed it more red last night! Sorry I didn't see your question earlier!



hehe, well you're gorgeous girl! You remind me of Ariel from the Little Mermaid


----------



## Mi_Lan

heiress-ox said:


> Personally, I am not a lover of the highness, although the ladies I've seen on the forum wear it well, I'm still just not sure on how I feel about the big platform with the peeptoe, IMO it's not a timeless style. For the same height, I much prefer the Daf and think while it won't be in style forever necessarily, it will last longer!



Totally agree!! I ve just exchanged the highness yesterday. When you put them next to the Daf, you can see their problem. They re seem huger than the Daf although boht re same high.


----------



## l.a_girl19

E-comm has the Menthe Fairy Tale Python Lady Peeps! Anyone getting them?


----------



## Mi_Lan

Wah! I am interested on them!!lady peeps python!!!


----------



## Mi_Lan

l.a_girl19 said:


> E-comm has the Menthe Fairy Tale Python Lady Peeps! Anyone getting them?



Can you provide a link? I can't find them.


----------



## l.a_girl19

Here you go Yay! I can't wait to see your reveal! 

http://us.christianlouboutin.com/shoes-1/lady-peep-python.html


----------



## Hipployta

adctd2onlnshpng said:


> they have always been $1395 babe the ones that were less were the black on black spikes because the spikes are made of acrylic



In 2010 I could swear they were $1195


----------



## gymangel812

Hipployta said:


> In 2010 I could swear they were $1195



I thought so too.


----------



## PeepToe

The Alti spike was $1395....I didn't think the LP spike was ever the same price with the old pricing?


----------



## Clooky001

I thought the LP was cheaper than that too!


----------



## laurenychu

CEC.LV4eva said:


> hehe, well you're gorgeous girl! You remind me of Ariel from the Little Mermaid



Ahh! You are too sweet!


----------



## Star86doll

Have anyone own Ron Ron 100 in suede from S/S 2012? If so, is it 1/2 larger than normal size?


----------



## jenayb

Star86doll said:


> Have anyone own Ron Ron 100 in suede from S/S 2012? If so, is it 1/2 larger than normal size?



No. It runs the same as past seasons.


----------



## fumi

Star86doll said:


> Have anyone own Ron Ron 100 in suede from S/S 2012? If so, is it 1/2 larger than normal size?



I purchased a Suede Ron Ron from this season and I took it 0.5 size down.


----------



## Star86doll

jenaywins said:


> No. It runs the same as past seasons.



Mmm, did the suede stretch much? It's my first to purchase the Ron Ron 100 so still stuck about the size!!



fumi said:


> I purchased a Suede Ron Ron from this season and I took it 0.5 size down.



Did you took it 1/2 down from your normal size? Not tight?


----------



## Elise499

This week I saw the Fall 2012/2013 collection in Paris and as always it was very pretty (not as good as the spring 2012 though).
The collection has a lot of new color like purple and beautiful blue but it is also very dark with many booties made with buckles and tick metallic heel.

- Lova will be back in miniglitter and be called* Love Me*
- new heel inspired by Marylin Monroe which is voluptous, the shoes is calles *Maryl *
- New classic, the *Filo* = Fifi with a platform
- *Interlopa* = Daf Boot with fringe on the back of the boot
- *Tartarina* = Highness Sling in tartan
- *Decorapa* = Daffodile in blue with black mirror or in black with silver mirror
- *Pigalle* in black strass with silver ring
- *Décoletté 554* = Pigalle with Fifi heel
- *Pigalle Spike* in black patent and black patent spike, nude patent/nude patent spike
- *Lady Daf* in tartan
- *Lady Peep Spike* in denim glitter (hard to describe), strassed heel and gold platform
- *T-Pigal* = Pigalle with T Strap
- *Daffodile *in a beautiful shade of blue, and purple
-* Developpa* = Tinazata wedge
- *Equestra* = Daf Booty with metallic detail and buckles

Here are some pictures of the runway shoes, some might not be available for the collection (sorry for the long post and the pics to come)






*MAILLOT*





*DONUE*





*LOUBI BIKE and LOUBI RIDER*





*ZIGOUWI*

*




INDIE*










*MEHARI*


----------



## Elise499

*GRAPIE*





*APPLIQUE* (I think these are cancelled)





*Belle Zeppa Boot*


______________________________

I also took a lot of pictures at the JJR boutique, so here is a selection of the most beautiful models 





*MATRIKATE*





*1en8*





*NUMERO PRIVE*





*DECOLLETE*





*LIPSINKA*


----------



## Elise499

*LADY PEEP*





*BANANE*





*VERY PRIVE*





*YOLANDA*





*YOLANDA*





*BELLE ZEPPA*





*YOLANDA SLING*

*




SIMPLE PUMP*


----------



## Elise499

Last post 





*BIANCA*





*LA FAVORITA*





*BOIS DORE*





*NEURON
*




*NEURON*





*TROIS RONDS
*




*LADY PEEP*


----------



## Louboufan

Thank you so much Elsie! How gorgeous were the pigalle spikes in patent? I am addicted to your blog and have been so for a couple of years .


Elise499 said:


> Last post
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *BIANCA*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *LA FAVORITA*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *BOIS DORE*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *NEURON*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *NEURON*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *TROIS RONDS*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *LADY PEEP*


----------



## Louboufan

Girl, feel free to post as many pics as you want. You are no stranger to TPF and we you. Without you we would not have the inside information.


Elise499 said:


> Last post
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *BIANCA*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *LA FAVORITA*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *BOIS DORE*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *NEURON*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *NEURON*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *TROIS RONDS*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *LADY PEEP*


----------



## fumi

Star86doll said:


> Did you took it 1/2 down from your normal size? Not tight?



Yes, I took it 0.5 down from my normal size because TTS was a little big in the heel.


----------



## fumi

Elise499 said:


> *GRAPIE*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *APPLIQUE* (I think these are cancelled)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Belle Zeppa Boot*
> 
> 
> ______________________________
> 
> I also took a lot of pictures at the JJR boutique, so here is a selection of the most beautiful models
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *MATRIKATE*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1en8*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *NUMERO PRIVE*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *DECOLLETE*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *LIPSINKA*



Wow Elise, thank you for all the pics and info! You are my hero


----------



## Nolia

Oh!  I love the Loubie Bike and Rider   I wonder what some of these will look like!! CAN'T WAIT!! Thanks so much for posting this!!



Elise499 said:


> This week I saw the Fall 2012/2013 collection in Paris and as always it was very pretty (not as good as the spring 2012 though).
> The collection has a lot of new color like purple and beautiful blue but it is also very dark with many booties made with buckles and tick metallic heel.
> 
> - Lova will be back in miniglitter and be called* Love Me*
> - new heel inspired by Marylin Monroe which is voluptous, the shoes is calles *Maryl *
> - New classic, the *Filo* = Fifi with a platform
> - *Interlopa* = Daf Boot with fringe on the back of the boot
> - *Tartarina* = Highness Sling in tartan
> - *Decorapa* = Daffodile in blue with black mirror or in black with silver mirror
> - *Pigalle* in black strass with silver ring
> - *Décoletté 554* = Pigalle with Fifi heel
> - *Pigalle Spike* in black patent and black patent spike, nude patent/nude patent spike
> - *Lady Daf* in tartan
> - *Lady Peep Spike* in denim glitter (hard to describe), strassed heel and gold platform
> - *T-Pigal* = Pigalle with T Strap
> - *Daffodile *in a beautiful shade of blue, and purple
> -* Developpa* = Tinazata wedge
> - *Equestra* = Daf Booty with metallic detail and buckles
> 
> Here are some pictures of the runway shoes, some might not be available for the collection (sorry for the long post and the pics to come)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *MAILLOT*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *DONUE*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *LOUBI BIKE and LOUBI RIDER*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *ZIGOUWI*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> INDIE*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *MEHARI*


----------



## AEGIS

ahh so the 1en8 is here to stay


----------



## heiress-ox

Yay, thanks *Elise* for the insider intel and all the gorgeous pics!


----------



## jenayb

Star86doll said:


> Mmm, did the suede stretch much? It's my first to purchase the Ron Ron 100 so still stuck about the size!!
> 
> 
> 
> Did you took it 1/2 down from your normal size? Not tight?



No more than any other suede style, I suppose. I'd take a half size down.


----------



## HOLLYWOOD,

Does anyone own the Exagona, I'm interested to see what it looks like on.
Also, nude or black?


----------



## carlinha

always *elise*!!! :kiss:

i LOVED the maillot when i saw them on the runway so i hope they are produced for fall!



Elise499 said:


> This week I saw the Fall 2012/2013 collection in Paris and as always it was very pretty (not as good as the spring 2012 though).
> The collection has a lot of new color like purple and beautiful blue but it is also very dark with many booties made with buckles and tick metallic heel.
> 
> - Lova will be back in miniglitter and be called* Love Me*
> - new heel inspired by Marylin Monroe which is voluptous, the shoes is calles *Maryl *
> - New classic, the *Filo* = Fifi with a platform
> - *Interlopa* = Daf Boot with fringe on the back of the boot
> - *Tartarina* = Highness Sling in tartan
> - *Decorapa* = Daffodile in blue with black mirror or in black with silver mirror
> - *Pigalle* in black strass with silver ring
> - *Décoletté 554* = Pigalle with Fifi heel
> - *Pigalle Spike* in black patent and black patent spike, nude patent/nude patent spike
> - *Lady Daf* in tartan
> - *Lady Peep Spike* in denim glitter (hard to describe), strassed heel and gold platform
> - *T-Pigal* = Pigalle with T Strap
> - *Daffodile *in a beautiful shade of blue, and purple
> -* Developpa* = Tinazata wedge
> - *Equestra* = Daf Booty with metallic detail and buckles
> 
> Here are some pictures of the runway shoes, some might not be available for the collection (sorry for the long post and the pics to come)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *MAILLOT*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *DONUE*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *LOUBI BIKE and LOUBI RIDER*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *ZIGOUWI*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> INDIE*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *MEHARI*


----------



## Elise499

You are all welcome 



Louboufan said:


> Thank you so much Elsie! How gorgeous were the pigalle spikes in patent? I am addicted to your blog and have been so for a couple of years .



The Pigalle Spike patent were really pretty, I prefer the black ones but I'm pretty sure you will like them both !


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

MAILLOT 



Elise499 said:


> This week I saw the Fall 2012/2013 collection in Paris and as always it was very pretty (not as good as the spring 2012 though).
> The collection has a lot of new color like purple and beautiful blue but it is also very dark with many booties made with buckles and tick metallic heel.
> 
> - Lova will be back in miniglitter and be called* Love Me*
> - new heel inspired by Marylin Monroe which is voluptous, the shoes is calles *Maryl *
> - New classic, the *Filo* = Fifi with a platform
> - *Interlopa* = Daf Boot with fringe on the back of the boot
> - *Tartarina* = Highness Sling in tartan
> - *Decorapa* = Daffodile in blue with black mirror or in black with silver mirror
> - *Pigalle* in black strass with silver ring
> - *Décoletté 554* = Pigalle with Fifi heel
> - *Pigalle Spike* in black patent and black patent spike, nude patent/nude patent spike
> - *Lady Daf* in tartan
> - *Lady Peep Spike* in denim glitter (hard to describe), strassed heel and gold platform
> - *T-Pigal* = Pigalle with T Strap
> - *Daffodile *in a beautiful shade of blue, and purple
> -* Developpa* = Tinazata wedge
> - *Equestra* = Daf Booty with metallic detail and buckles
> 
> Here are some pictures of the runway shoes, some might not be available for the collection (sorry for the long post and the pics to come)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *MAILLOT*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *DONUE*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *LOUBI BIKE and LOUBI RIDER*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *ZIGOUWI*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> *INDIE*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *MEHARI*


----------



## LizzielovesCL

:urock:





Elise499 said:


> This week I saw the Fall 2012/2013 collection in Paris and as always it was very pretty (not as good as the spring 2012 though).
> The collection has a lot of new color like purple and beautiful blue but it is also very dark with many booties made with buckles and tick metallic heel.
> 
> - Lova will be back in miniglitter and be called* Love Me*
> - new heel inspired by Marylin Monroe which is voluptous, the shoes is calles *Maryl *
> - New classic, the *Filo* = Fifi with a platform
> - *Interlopa* = Daf Boot with fringe on the back of the boot
> - *Tartarina* = Highness Sling in tartan
> - *Decorapa* = Daffodile in blue with black mirror or in black with silver mirror
> - *Pigalle* in black strass with silver ring
> - *Décoletté 554* = Pigalle with Fifi heel
> - *Pigalle Spike* in black patent and black patent spike, nude patent/nude patent spike
> - *Lady Daf* in tartan
> - *Lady Peep Spike* in denim glitter (hard to describe), strassed heel and gold platform
> - *T-Pigal* = Pigalle with T Strap
> - *Daffodile *in a beautiful shade of blue, and purple
> -* Developpa* = Tinazata wedge
> - *Equestra* = Daf Booty with metallic detail and buckles
> 
> Here are some pictures of the runway shoes, some might not be available for the collection (sorry for the long post and the pics to come)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *MAILLOT*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *DONUE*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *LOUBI BIKE and LOUBI RIDER*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *ZIGOUWI*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> *INDIE*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *MEHARI*


 As always, thank you for the intel Elise!!


----------



## BattyBugs

Thank you, Elise!


----------



## jamidee

So, just to update, asteroid sizing is INSANE!!! like pigalle level of insanity. Got my tts (40) in the 140mm. Put them on and they are so snug they hurt to even walk in. Did the sock trick then put them on again before I left the house, now they are so big I can't walk without heel slippage. I've never had this bad of heel slippage. I'm sad... don't know what to do? It's so weird cause they are patent!? Patent is supposed to be stretch resistant or at least more than other materials. so SCREW YOU ASTEROID, you suck.


----------



## AEGIS

jamidee said:


> So, just to update, asteroid sizing is INSANE!!! like pigalle level of insanity. Got my tts (40) in the 140mm. Put them on and they are so snug they hurt to even walk in. Did the sock trick then put them on again before I left the house, now they are so big I can't walk without heel slippage. I've never had this bad of heel slippage. I'm sad... don't know what to do? It's so weird cause they are patent!? Patent is supposed to be stretch resistant or at least more than other materials. so SCREW YOU ASTEROID, you suck.




get a heel grip.  why won't my rolando's stretch like this?!! ugh.


----------



## jamidee

AEGIS said:


> get a heel grip.  why won't my rolando's stretch like this?!! ugh.


You think that'll fix it? It's so much heel slippage my foot won't stay in. What kind of heel grips do you use?


----------



## AEGIS

jamidee said:


> You think that'll fix it? It's so much heel slippage my foot won't stay in. What kind of heel grips do you use?



i have the really thick kind...i don't remember the name and im not at home..im on spring break...get a heel grip and a thin ball of foot pad

im assuming you can't return them right?


----------



## jamidee

AEGIS said:


> i have the really thick kind...i don't remember the name and im not at home..im on spring break...get a heel grip and a thin ball of foot pad
> 
> im assuming you can't return them right?


Wore them and it wouldn't be worth it considering they are from uk.


----------



## heiress-ox

jamidee said:


> So, just to update, asteroid sizing is INSANE!!! like pigalle level of insanity. Got my tts (40) in the 140mm. Put them on and they are so snug they hurt to even walk in. Did the sock trick then put them on again before I left the house, now they are so big I can't walk without heel slippage. I've never had this bad of heel slippage. I'm sad... don't know what to do? It's so weird cause they are patent!? Patent is supposed to be stretch resistant or at least more than other materials. so SCREW YOU ASTEROID, you suck.



oh no, I was waiting on your Asteroid update, sad to hear this  Are you literally walking out of them with each step or?

I second *Aegis* with the grips, I use gel dr scholl grips in my shoes with heel slippage, sometimes I've even doubled them up.  Alternatively, to push your foot back if it's sliding forwards throw in a gel ball of foot pad! Let us know if any of this works, HTH!


----------



## chacci1

HOLLYWOOD said:


> Does anyone own the Exagona, I'm interested to see what it looks like on.
> Also, nude or black?



Hi!  I have the exagona in black. Absolutely love it!  It is super sexy with the front straps. I will try to get some pictures up for you!


----------



## AEGIS

jamidee said:


> Wore them and it wouldn't be worth it considering they are from uk.



i did a search...i get heel grips by Premier Labs

post pics! im not on a ban after my most recent purchase...until late summer so i need to live through you


----------



## amd_tan

jamidee said:


> So, just to update, asteroid sizing is INSANE!!! like pigalle level of insanity. Got my tts (40) in the 140mm. Put them on and they are so snug they hurt to even walk in. Did the sock trick then put them on again before I left the house, now they are so big I can't walk without heel slippage. I've never had this bad of heel slippage. I'm sad... don't know what to do? It's so weird cause they are patent!? Patent is supposed to be stretch resistant or at least more than other materials. so SCREW YOU ASTEROID, you suck.


How big are they now? Can you fit your finger behind? 
Use a Dr scholl gel heel grip and stick a suede heel grip on top of it (making sure the thickest bit is right at the top by trimming the excess flatter bit of suede at the top) and add foot petal insoles if the heel grips alone don't work.
If everything fits fine after and length is fine but your heel still slips out when walking due to reduced friction, add hollywood tape at the top of the heel grip.
Hope that helps.

I felt the Asteroid 140 runs half size large. I took them in my CL TTS and could have done them in a half size down. Strange how much the sizing differs!


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

Elise499 said:


> You are all welcome
> 
> 
> 
> The Pigalle Spike patent were really pretty, I prefer the black ones but I'm pretty sure you will like them both !



Thanks a lot for the eye candy 
Did you see the Bridget-Daf version?
Is there any leopard coming Elise?
TIA^


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

I took my asteroid .5 size small.
Its cut is bigger than the Maggie..


----------



## Alice1979

*Elise499*, thank you so much for the eye candy!


----------



## 318Platinum

chacci1 said:
			
		

> Hi!  I have the exagona in black. Absolutely love it!  It is super sexy with the front straps. I will try to get some pictures up for you!



OMG, Yes, Chacci! I was curious about this style as well! I can't wait to see Mod pics of it! You always get the good shhhhhh! Lol


----------



## PeepToe

chacci1 said:


> Hi!  I have the exagona in black. Absolutely love it!  It is super sexy with the front straps. I will try to get some pictures up for you!


I would love to see pictures also. I pre-ordered from Saks so who knows when I will get mine. They were the only ones to have the 35 though. And madison sold theirs right before I called


----------



## Elise499

^SeDuCTive^ said:


> Thanks a lot for the eye candy
> Did you see the Bridget-Daf version?
> Is there any leopard coming Elise?
> TIA^



You're welcome
No I didn't see the Bridget-Daf style, I don't know anything about this style.
Leopard will be back on many styles, but I don't remember which ones


----------



## jamidee

^SeDuCTive^ said:
			
		

> I took my asteroid .5 size small.
> Its cut is bigger than the Maggie..



I was going to do that but I got conflicting advice. Plus my foot never lets me size down when I'm supposed to. And they were from overseas so returning wasn't an option so I was trying to be safe rather than sorry. I'm not sure the length of my foot could have fit a half a size smaller... It almost looks like its the width that's a little big an the length is perfect. My toes are definitely cramped... It's a bummer though cause I love them but can't abide with big shoes... It's miserable.


----------



## msd31

chacci1 said:


> Hi!  I have the exagona in black. Absolutely love it!  It is super sexy with the front straps. I will try to get some pictures up for you!




I would love to see mod pics of these as well! thank you!


----------



## bprimuslevy

Elise499 said:


> This week I saw the Fall 2012/2013 collection in Paris and as always it was very pretty (not as good as the spring 2012 though).
> The collection has a lot of new color like purple and beautiful blue but it is also very dark with many booties made with buckles and tick metallic heel.
> 
> - Lova will be back in miniglitter and be called* Love Me*
> - new heel inspired by Marylin Monroe which is voluptous, the shoes is calles *Maryl *
> - New classic, the *Filo* = Fifi with a platform
> - *Interlopa* = Daf Boot with fringe on the back of the boot
> - *Tartarina* = Highness Sling in tartan
> - *Decorapa* = Daffodile in blue with black mirror or in black with silver mirror
> - *Pigalle* in black strass with silver ring
> - *Décoletté 554* = Pigalle with Fifi heel
> - *Pigalle Spike* in black patent and black patent spike, nude patent/nude patent spike
> - *Lady Daf* in tartan
> - *Lady Peep Spike* in denim glitter (hard to describe), strassed heel and gold platform
> - *T-Pigal* = Pigalle with T Strap
> - *Daffodile *in a beautiful shade of blue, and purple
> -* Developpa* = Tinazata wedge
> - *Equestra* = Daf Booty with metallic detail and buckles
> 
> Here are some pictures of the runway shoes, some might not be available for the collection (sorry for the long post and the pics to come)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *LOUBI BIKE and LOUBI RIDER*


 
I think the Loubi Bike and Rider are from the Victoria Beckham show.  I emailed the Madison boutique as soon as I saw them and asked them to let me know if/when they come in.  These are on my must have list.


----------



## HOLLYWOOD,

chacci1 said:


> Hi!  I have the exagona in black. Absolutely love it!  It is super sexy with the front straps. I will try to get some pictures up for you!



That would be lovely!


----------



## AEGIS

jamidee said:


> I was going to do that but I got conflicting advice. Plus my foot never lets me size down when I'm supposed to. And they were from overseas so returning wasn't an option so I was trying to be safe rather than sorry. I'm not sure the length of my foot could have fit a half a size smaller... It almost looks like its the width that's a little big an the length is perfect. My toes are definitely cramped... It's a bummer though cause I love them but can't abide with big shoes... It's miserable.



i don't think a smaller size would help if your toes are cramped but your heel slips out.


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

jamidee said:


> So, just to update, asteroid sizing is INSANE!!! like pigalle level of insanity. Got my tts (40) in the 140mm. Put them on and they are so snug they hurt to even walk in. Did the sock trick then put them on again before I left the house, now they are so big I can't walk without heel slippage. I've never had this bad of heel slippage. I'm sad... don't know what to do? It's so weird cause they are patent!? Patent is supposed to be stretch resistant or at least more than other materials. so SCREW YOU ASTEROID, you suck.



umm.. who told you patent doesn't stretch?! it stretches like crazy. maybe a bit less than calf skin, but it def still stretches. i suppose all you can do is pad them since your socks stretched them too much. i bet they are pretty nonetheless!


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

i'm intrigued by this purples and blues for a daffodile-- any intel on the material?


----------



## Elise499

LamborghiniGirl said:


> i'm intrigued by this purples and blues for a daffodile-- any intel on the material?



I saw them in suede


----------



## LizzielovesCL

Loving Blue Sude Daffodile!!


----------



## Clooky001

Just got in from HN's, their ann collection had been delayed  but had 2 pairs of asteroid their waiting for me white python 140, turquoise cork 160 tried them both in & was not in love at all, sizing was fine the 140 was actually a tad bit big could of took it true to size! My SA could see by my face I weren't impressed so she said look here, she showed me a pair that have just been returned due to the spikes ripping off!! :0 apparently its a big issue at the min with the asteroids, so I passed will get them next session once the issue has been sorted!


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

Elise499 said:


> I saw them in suede



What about Strass Elise


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

jamidee said:


> I was going to do that but I got conflicting advice. Plus my foot never lets me size down when I'm supposed to. And they were from overseas so returning wasn't an option so I was trying to be safe rather than sorry. I'm not sure the length of my foot could have fit a half a size smaller... It almost looks like its the width that's a little big an the length is perfect. My toes are definitely cramped... It's a bummer though cause I love them but can't abide with big shoes... It's miserable.



I am so sorry to hear that!
If padding is not useful.
Sell them 
Get the neon piggies


----------



## heychar

Elise499 said:


> This week I saw the Fall 2012/2013 collection in Paris and as always it was very pretty (not as good as the spring 2012 though).
> The collection has a lot of new color like purple and beautiful blue but it is also very dark with many booties made with buckles and tick metallic heel.
> 
> - Lova will be back in miniglitter and be called* Love Me*
> - new heel inspired by Marylin Monroe which is voluptous, the shoes is calles *Maryl *
> - New classic, the *Filo* = Fifi with a platform
> - *Interlopa* = Daf Boot with fringe on the back of the boot
> - *Tartarina* = Highness Sling in tartan
> - *Decorapa* = Daffodile in blue with black mirror or in black with silver mirror
> - *Pigalle* in black strass with silver ring
> - *Décoletté 554* = Pigalle with Fifi heel
> - *Pigalle Spike* in black patent and black patent spike, nude patent/nude patent spike
> - *Lady Daf* in tartan
> - *Lady Peep Spike* in denim glitter (hard to describe), strassed heel and gold platform
> - *T-Pigal* = Pigalle with T Strap
> - *Daffodile *in a beautiful shade of blue, and purple
> -* Developpa* = Tinazata wedge
> - *Equestra* = Daf Booty with metallic detail and buckles
> 
> Here are some pictures of the runway shoes, some might not be available for the collection (sorry for the long post and the pics to come)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *MAILLOT*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *DONUE*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *LOUBI BIKE and LOUBI RIDER*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *ZIGOUWI*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> INDIE*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *MEHARI*



The Donue    need those in my life !


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

Elise499 said:


> I saw them in suede



can you elaborate on the shades of blue/purple? like jewel tones, neon, pastel? thank you again for this great info elise!!


----------



## dbeth

jamidee said:


> So, just to update, asteroid sizing is INSANE!!! like pigalle level of insanity. Got my tts (40) in the 140mm. Put them on and they are so snug they hurt to even walk in. Did the sock trick then put them on again before I left the house, now they are so big I can't walk without heel slippage. I've never had this bad of heel slippage. I'm sad... don't know what to do? It's so weird cause they are patent!? Patent is supposed to be stretch resistant or at least more than other materials. so SCREW YOU ASTEROID, you suck.





jamidee said:


> I was going to do that but I got conflicting advice. Plus my foot never lets me size down when I'm supposed to. And they were from overseas so returning wasn't an option so I was trying to be safe rather than sorry. I'm not sure the length of my foot could have fit a half a size smaller... It almost looks like its the width that's a little big an the length is perfect. My toes are definitely cramped... It's a bummer though cause I love them but can't abide with big shoes... It's miserable.



Oh no. I'm sorry Jami.   I definitly know how you feel----my lady peep spikes were way to big for me. I agree, big shoes suck. I can't deal with them either, that's why I sold my LP. I would rather go with to small than to big. Especially with a tall heel.

I LOVE Dr. Scholls gel insoles & foot pads. For me, they are better than the nude colored Foot Petals or heel grips. I find that I don't need heel grips (which I hate anyways) when I use the insole and foot pad together.


----------



## 318Platinum

Elise499 said:


> I saw them in suede



Hi, *Elise*! It is really generous and kind of you to post this info on here. Thank you again for your intel. I just want to ask you about the Daffodile that you said were mirrored. WOuld you say that the Daffodile is just like the Sobek, or has a Sobek feel to it. I really thought that a Daff with the Sobek works would be HOTT, so this would be a dream come true for me!!  Thanks again


----------



## jamidee

Ohh I wanna know what the maryl looked like... Could you possible elaborate , Elise? You're so sweet for giving us all intel!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Elise499 said:


> This week I saw the Fall 2012/2013 collection in Paris and as always it was very pretty (not as good as the spring 2012 though).
> The collection has a lot of new color like purple and beautiful blue but it is also very dark with many booties made with buckles and tick metallic heel.
> 
> - Lova will be back in miniglitter and be called* Love Me*
> - new heel inspired by Marylin Monroe which is voluptous, the shoes is calles *Maryl *
> - New classic, the *Filo* = Fifi with a platform
> - *Interlopa* = Daf Boot with fringe on the back of the boot
> - *Tartarina* = Highness Sling in tartan
> - *Decorapa* = Daffodile in blue with black mirror or in black with silver mirror
> - *Pigalle* in black strass with silver ring
> - *Décoletté 554* = Pigalle with Fifi heel
> - *Pigalle Spike* in black patent and black patent spike, nude patent/nude patent spike
> - *Lady Daf* in tartan
> - *Lady Peep Spike* in denim glitter (hard to describe), strassed heel and gold platform
> - *T-Pigal* = Pigalle with T Strap
> - *Daffodile *in a beautiful shade of blue, and purple
> -* Developpa* = Tinazata wedge
> - *Equestra* = Daf Booty with metallic detail and buckles
> 
> Here are some pictures of the runway shoes, some might not be available for the collection (sorry for the long post and the pics to come)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *MAILLOT*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *DONUE*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *LOUBI BIKE and LOUBI RIDER*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *ZIGOUWI*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> INDIE*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *MEHARI*



Thank you ELise!


----------



## jamidee

^SeDuCTive^ said:


> I am so sorry to hear that!
> If padding is not useful.
> Sell them
> Get the neon piggies



I'm on the search for the neon piggies already... the minute I find them... they will be mine!


----------



## jamidee

I had a dream that charlotte russe started selling Louboutin's and I went in and cleaned SHOP!


----------



## dbeth

Elise499 said:


> This week I saw the Fall 2012/2013 collection in Paris and as always it was very pretty (not as good as the spring 2012 though).
> The collection has a lot of new color like purple and beautiful blue but it is also very dark with many booties made with buckles and tick metallic heel.
> 
> - Lova will be back in miniglitter and be called* Love Me*
> - new heel inspired by Marylin Monroe which is voluptous, the shoes is calles *Maryl *
> - New classic, the *Filo* = Fifi with a platform
> - *Interlopa* = Daf Boot with fringe on the back of the boot
> - *Tartarina* = Highness Sling in tartan
> - *Decorapa* = Daffodile in blue with black mirror or in black with silver mirror
> - *Pigalle* in black strass with silver ring
> - *Décoletté 554* = Pigalle with Fifi heel
> - *Pigalle Spike* in black patent and black patent spike, nude patent/nude patent spike
> - *Lady Daf* in tartan
> - *Lady Peep Spike* in denim glitter (hard to describe), strassed heel and gold platform
> - *T-Pigal* = Pigalle with T Strap
> - *Daffodile *in a beautiful shade of blue, and purple
> -* Developpa* = Tinazata wedge
> - *Equestra* = Daf Booty with metallic detail and buckles
> 
> Here are some pictures of the runway shoes, some might not be available for the collection (sorry for the long post and the pics to come)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *MAILLOT*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *DONUE*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *LOUBI BIKE and LOUBI RIDER*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *ZIGOUWI*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> INDIE*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *MEHARI*



Wow, thanks so much Elise!! That took some time to get all that intel!! 

 And omg---those yellow croc Lady Peep and blue croc Yolanda!!!!!!!


----------



## GCGDanielle

jamidee said:


> I'm on the search for the neon piggies already... the minute I find them... they will be mine!


 
I saw both the yellow and pink at LV Forum Shops on Saturday night.  Not sure about size availability, but a good starting point!


----------



## Hipployta

I'm glad I remain unimpressed by those shoes...that just ensures they remain DNW shoes



Clooky001 said:


> Just got in from HN's, their ann collection had been delayed  but had 2 pairs of asteroid their waiting for me white python 140, turquoise cork 160 tried them both in & was not in love at all, sizing was fine the 140 was actually a tad bit big could of took it true to size! My SA could see by my face I weren't impressed so she said look here, she showed me a pair that have just been returned due to the spikes ripping off!! :0 apparently its a big issue at the min with the asteroids, so I passed will get them next session once the issue has been sorted!


----------



## Dessye

Thanks for all that intel, Elise!


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

Dessye said:


> Thanks for all that intel, Elise!



Waiting for the rose gold reveal Dessye


----------



## Elise499

LamborghiniGirl said:


> can you elaborate on the shades of blue/purple? like jewel tones, neon, pastel? thank you again for this great info elise!!



I don't really know how to describe but here are the exact shades of blue and purple (hope it helps):









318Platinum said:


> Hi, *Elise*! It is really generous and  kind of you to post this info on here. Thank you again for your intel. I  just want to ask you about the Daffodile that you said were mirrored.  WOuld you say that the Daffodile is just like the Sobek, or has a Sobek  feel to it. I really thought that a Daff with the Sobek works would be  HOTT, so this would be a dream come true for me!!  Thanks again



Actually it's totally different, I think I'm really bad for description but it is like tiny triangles and circles put all over the shoes (like a drawing) but you can still see the black / blue suede behind the little mirror



jamidee said:


> Ohh I wanna know what the maryl looked like...  Could you possible elaborate , Elise? You're so sweet for giving us all  intel!



Maryl is a peep toe with a tiny platform on the front, the heel is  curvious like the Feticha but thicker, it looks like it follows the line  of the leg, it is really curvious not straight ! It is hard to describe  but it looks like a pin-up shoes ! I saw it in red patent



^SeDuCTive^ said:


> What about Strass Elise



There were not a lot of strass, I only saw the Pigalle in black strass with silver ring


----------



## Dessye

^SeDuCTive^ said:


> Waiting for the rose gold reveal Dessye


 
  Working on it...  The latest will be April.  I did say that by the time I get mine it will be old news


----------



## Clooky001

Hipployta said:


> I'm glad I remain unimpressed by those shoes...that just ensures they remain DNW shoes


----------



## jamidee

Elise499 said:


> I don't really know how to describe but here are the exact shades of blue and purple (hope it helps):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually it's totally different, I think I'm really bad for description but it is like tiny triangles and circles put all over the shoes (like a drawing) but you can still see the black / blue suede behind the little mirror
> 
> 
> 
> Maryl is a peep toe with a tiny platform on the front, the heel is  curvious like the Feticha but thicker, it looks like it follows the line  of the leg, it is really curvious not straight ! It is hard to describe  but it looks like a pin-up shoes ! I saw it in red patent
> 
> 
> 
> There were not a lot of strass, I only saw the Pigalle in black strass with silver ring



ohh sounds like something right up my alley!


----------



## Nolia

Dessye said:


> Working on it...  The latest will be April.  I did say that by the time I get mine it will be old news



Those babies will NEVER be old news!! Can't get enough!!!!


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

Elise499 said:


> I don't really know how to describe but here are the exact shades of blue and purple (hope it helps):



Thank you so much! I think I may love the purple


----------



## pixiesparkle

thanks Elise for the intel and gorgeous pics!!


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

I am so confused Ladies.. 
I lost a quiet good amount of weight and now i am having a major herl slippage..
I am ordering the Isolde 160.. 
Shall i go TTS or size down a half size?
Advise plz ..?


----------



## amd_tan

Ladies, does the Pigalili only come in a 120mm and 140mm heel height and not in the 100?


----------



## PetitColibri

amd_tan said:


> Ladies, does the Pigalili only come in a 120mm and 140mm heel height and not in the 100?



as far as I know, yes (140 is the pigalili plato)


----------



## amd_tan

PetitColibri said:


> as far as I know, yes (140 is the pigalili plato)


Thanks love! I wish they did it in a 100.. 
The thought of having to walk with ball of foot pain in the 120 scares me..but the shoes are just sooo pretty!! Now to decide if I want it in the Very Mix or Pigalili...thoughts?


----------



## PetitColibri

amd_tan said:


> Thanks love! I wish they did it in a 100..
> The thought of having to walk with ball of foot pain in the 120 scares me..but the shoes are just sooo pretty!! Now to decide if I want it in the Very Mix or Pigalili...thoughts?



what color would you like ? do you think you will wear the very mix more ?
it's a tough choice ! they are both gorgeous shoes


----------



## amd_tan

PetitColibri said:


> what color would you like ? do you think you will wear the very mix more ?
> it's a tough choice ! they are both gorgeous shoes


Sorry! I posted my question to the other 'what should i get' thread to avoid flooding this thread


----------



## chacci1

^SeDuCTive^ said:


> I am so confused Ladies..
> I lost a quiet good amount of weight and now i am having a major herl slippage..
> I am ordering the Isolde 160..
> Shall i go TTS or size down a half size?
> Advise plz ..?



Hi!  I have it and because I only had the option of ordering a full size, I went have size up. My Louboutin size is a 36.5 and I took a 37 in these.  They fit fine and with the straps, I'm not too worried even of they do stretch a little bit. Hope that helps!


----------



## shuzbabe

amd_tan said:
			
		

> Thanks love! I wish they did it in a 100..
> The thought of having to walk with ball of foot pain in the 120 scares me..but the shoes are just sooo pretty!! Now to decide if I want it in the Very Mix or Pigalili...thoughts?



Are you asking about pigalle? They do come in 100mm, Barney's has them
http://www.barneys.com/Pigalle/501413993,default,pd.html


----------



## NANI1972

shuzbabe said:


> Are you asking about pigalle? They do come in 100mm, Barney's has them
> http://www.barneys.com/Pigalle/501413993,default,pd.html



I believe she is referring to Pigalili, which are not available in 100.


----------



## shuzbabe

NANI1972 said:
			
		

> I believe she is referring to Pigalili, which are not available in 100.



Oh I'm sorry, I did a search for pigalili the first time and nothing came up.  I must have misspelled it. Heehee thanks!


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

chacci1 said:


> Hi!  I have it and because I only had the option of ordering a full size, I went have size up. My Louboutin size is a 36.5 and I took a 37 in these.  They fit fine and with the straps, I'm not too worried even of they do stretch a little bit. Hope that helps!



Did you find the front cut narrow?


----------



## NANI1972

shuzbabe said:


> Oh I'm sorry, I did a search for pigalili the first time and nothing came up.  I must have misspelled it. Heehee thanks!



No problem!


----------



## gymangel812

amd_tan said:


> Ladies, does the Pigalili only come in a 120mm and 140mm heel height and not in the 100?


there's also going to be a yolanda (yolando?) which might be more manageable.


----------



## amd_tan

gymangel812 said:


> there's also going to be a yolanda (yolando?) which might be more manageable.


Yes I have heard of that! But I prefer the look of the Pigalle and Lady Peep style more  Although I do find the Yolanda comfortable.


----------



## chacci1

^SeDuCTive^ said:


> Did you find the front cut narrow?



I didn't.  But I don't have wide feet either. I would recommend going TTS if you can.  I personally would have if the option was there for me.


----------



## 318Platinum

Chacci, did you ever post Mods of your Exagona? I would DIE to see killer Mods of them! How do you feel about those babies?


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

chacci1 said:


> I didn't.  But I don't have wide feet either. I would recommend going TTS if you can.  I personally would have if the option was there for me.



Thanks for the Guidance.
I will go TTS and see.
BTW, I learned to go for the snug size at first which in turn will give specially Louboutins.

Will be back with a reveal soon


----------



## jamidee

Summerissima for any that wanted a mod pic. I'm in love so pretty soon they will be mine. Took half a size down


----------



## Star86doll

jamidee said:


> View attachment 1641357
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1641358
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1641359
> 
> 
> Summerissima for any that wanted a mod pic. I'm in love so pretty soon they will be mine. Took half a size down



Yay, finally get to see a mod of summerissima! 
I see you have to take half a size down, are they really comfy?


----------



## AEGIS

jamidee said:


> View attachment 1641357
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1641358
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1641359
> 
> 
> Summerissima for any that wanted a mod pic. I'm in love so pretty soon they will be mine. Took half a size down




1/2 size down from US TTS?


----------



## sobe2009

jamidee said:


> View attachment 1641357
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1641358
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1641359
> 
> 
> Summerissima for any that wanted a mod pic. I'm in love so pretty soon they will be mine. Took half a size down



Congrats on your new addition!!! they are truly perfect for summer just like the name describes.


----------



## PetitColibri

jamidee said:


> View attachment 1641357
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1641358
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1641359
> 
> 
> Summerissima for any that wanted a mod pic. I'm in love so pretty soon they will be mine. Took half a size down



congrats !

did you post any pic of your nude asteroid ? I would love to see them !


----------



## Louboufan

Very pretty Jamidee.


jamidee said:


> View attachment 1641357
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1641358
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1641359
> 
> 
> Summerissima for any that wanted a mod pic. I'm in love so pretty soon they will be mine. Took half a size down


----------



## jamidee

Star86doll said:
			
		

> Yay, finally get to see a mod of summerissima!
> I see you have to take half a size down, are they really comfy?



Yes they were! I really loved them


----------



## jamidee

AEGIS said:
			
		

> 1/2 size down from US TTS?



Cl tts


----------



## anniethecat

jamidee said:
			
		

> Summerissima for any that wanted a mod pic. I'm in love so pretty soon they will be mine. Took half a size down



Thanks Jami!


----------



## jamidee

I love my piggies, but these are 100mm... I don't know how I feel about the height on me...opinions?


----------



## heiress-ox

jamidee said:


> View attachment 1641498
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1641499
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1641500
> 
> 
> I love my piggies, but these are 100mm... I don't know how I feel about the height on me...opinions?



I think the height looks fine in these pics, but sometimes i see the 100s & am not sure about the height.  Since you already have Pigalle 120's and can wear them stick with that height, nothing more classy/sexy than a 120!



jamidee said:


> View attachment 1641357
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1641358
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1641359
> 
> 
> Summerissima for any that wanted a mod pic. I'm in love so pretty soon they will be mine. Took half a size down


omg, I was just debating over these in this exact colourway on eComm, thanks for posting the pics & sizing advice, they are beautiful and look really comfortable, I want!


----------



## jamidee

heiress-ox said:
			
		

> I think the height looks fine in these pics, but sometimes i see the 100s & am not sure about the height.  Since you already have Pigalle 120's and can wear them stick with that height, nothing more classy/sexy than a 120!
> 
> omg, I was just debating over these in this exact colourway on eComm, thanks for posting the pics & sizing advice, they are beautiful and look really comfortable, I want!



So comfortable! I really loved them!


----------



## AEGIS

jamidee said:


> View attachment 1641498
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1641499
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1641500
> 
> 
> I love my piggies, but these are 100mm... I don't know how I feel about the height on me...opinions?




thanks for the sizing. those look fine and more wearable.


----------



## jenayb

jamidee said:


> View attachment 1641498
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1641499
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1641500
> 
> 
> I love my piggies, but these are 100mm... I don't know how I feel about the height on me...opinions?



Omg I love them!!!!!


----------



## chelle0216

jamidee said:


> View attachment 1641357
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1641358
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1641359
> 
> 
> Summerissima for any that wanted a mod pic. I'm in love so pretty soon they will be mine. Took half a size down


I love the Summerissima! I actually just ordered mine from Saks last week! So, glad you posted a mod pic I was wondering how it would it look on me..Glad I got em! They look comfy too!


----------



## chacci1

318Platinum said:


> Chacci, did you ever post Mods of your Exagona? I would DIE to see killer Mods of them! How do you feel about those babies?



Sorry babe!  Not yet. I promise I will soon!  Just have not had a free moment. I love them!!!


----------



## Dessye

jamidee said:


> View attachment 1641498
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1641499
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1641500
> 
> 
> I love my piggies, but these are 100mm... I don't know how I feel about the height on me...opinions?



They look amazing on you!!!


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

jamidee said:
			
		

> I love my piggies, but these are 100mm... I don't know how I feel about the height on me...opinions?



I freaking love these!!!!!!!!!!! GET THEM.


----------



## PetitColibri

jamidee said:


> View attachment 1641498
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1641499
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1641500
> 
> 
> I love my piggies, but these are 100mm... I don't know how I feel about the height on me...opinions?



congrats ! they look really good !!


----------



## samina

jamidee said:
			
		

> Summerissima for any that wanted a mod pic. I'm in love so pretty soon they will be mine. Took half a size down



Jamie they look fab!!


----------



## pixiesparkle

jamidee said:


> View attachment 1641498
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1641499
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1641500
> 
> 
> I love my piggies, but these are 100mm... I don't know how I feel about the height on me...opinions?



I say go for it! I tried them on and they are indeed very comfortable..The ones I tried on were 100mm as well and all the strass bling kind of diverted my attention from the height..I guess what I'm trying to say is these are just as SEXy as 120mm


----------



## LizzielovesCL

chelle0216 said:


> I love the Summerissima! I actually just ordered mine from Saks last week! So, glad you posted a mod pic I was wondering how it would it look on me..Glad I got em! They look comfy too!


 I am loving the Summerissima as well! Wow! They look amazing!!


----------



## chanel*liz

jamidee said:


> View attachment 1641357
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1641358
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1641359
> 
> 
> Summerissima for any that wanted a mod pic. I'm in love so pretty soon they will be mine. Took half a size down



i LOVE!!!! they look fabulous on you!


----------



## AEGIS

is this an exclusive color for this season?

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Christian...men_s_Shoes&hash=item4ab52f3d7c#ht_500wt_1287


----------



## SassySarah

I was at Nordstrom Michigan Ave in Chicago yesterday and they are rolling out all of their new CL styles today at a VIP event.  Sadly I couldn't stay another day.  I saw the look book and a lot are from the capsule collection.  They are getting one in each size.  I was able to snag a pair I've had my eye on


----------



## AEGIS

SassySarah said:


> I was at Nordstrom Michigan Ave in Chicago yesterday and they are rolling out all of their new CL styles today at a VIP event.  Sadly I couldn't stay another day.  I saw the look book and a lot are from the capsule collection.  They are getting one in each size.  I was able to snag a pair I've had my eye on




what did you get?


----------



## fumi

SassySarah said:


> I was at Nordstrom Michigan Ave in Chicago yesterday and they are rolling out all of their new CL styles today at a VIP event.  Sadly I couldn't stay another day.  I saw the look book and a lot are from the capsule collection.  They are getting one in each size.  I was able to snag a pair I've had my eye on



Anything worth checking out?


----------



## SassySarah

fumi said:


> Anything worth checking out?



I don't know a lot of the new style names off the top of my head like I used to, pretty much all the capsule stuff including the black and gold Isolde, and some other newer styles.  Sorry I'm not too helpful.  I grabbed the Pensee 100 in black!  I love mary janes


----------



## fumi

SassySarah said:


> I don't know a lot of the new style names off the top of my head like I used to, pretty much all the capsule stuff including the black and gold Isolde, and some other newer styles.  Sorry I'm not too helpful.  I grabbed the Pensee 100 in black!  I love mary janes



Ok thanks for the info! I hope we will get to see mod shots


----------



## jamidee

SassySarah said:
			
		

> I was at Nordstrom Michigan Ave in Chicago yesterday and they are rolling out all of their new CL styles today at a VIP event.  Sadly I couldn't stay another day.  I saw the look book and a lot are from the capsule collection.  They are getting one in each size.  I was able to snag a pair I've had my eye on



I went saks today to see the capsule collection and they only had about 10 styles and I really wasn't a fan of any. Not a single one. Was really disappointed. I wanted to see that Piggie with the strass toe that looks like a gold version of the just piks


----------



## HOLLYWOOD,

Ladies! Demi Lovato is wearing the Exagona in this performance 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=9OwhFxT2nbA


----------



## HOLLYWOOD,

Don't know if this is old news, but Net A Porter just got some of the 20th Anniversary shoes in. 
Including Isoldes in black!

http://www.net-a-porter.com/Shop/Designers/Christian_Louboutin/All


----------



## Zophie

I love these that are in the recent Saks catalog but don't know how to buy them!  I'm going to try to go to Saks tomorrow and talk to someone.  I don't even see them on the CL website.


----------



## LizzielovesCL

Zophie when you get info. from Saks on those shoes, can you post intel?!! Thank you!!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

The CL website just got the Banane 140 in Roccia Gray WS

http://us.christianlouboutin.com/shoes-1/bana-140mm-24017.html

and Yolanda Spikes 120 Leopard/Black

http://us.christianlouboutin.com/ss12/yolanda-spikes-printed-pony.html


----------



## jamidee

PetitColibri said:


> congrats !
> 
> did you post any pic of your nude asteroid ? I would love to see them !



I will post soon. I'm very disappointed with the quality, though. I've worn them once and already I'm missing a large crystal. SUCH A BUMMER TO PAY SO MUCH FOR SHOES JUST SO THEY CAN LOSE PIECES.


----------



## chanel*liz

SassySarah said:
			
		

> I was at Nordstrom Michigan Ave in Chicago yesterday and they are rolling out all of their new CL styles today at a VIP event.  Sadly I couldn't stay another day.  I saw the look book and a lot are from the capsule collection.  They are getting one in each size.  I was able to snag a pair I've had my eye on



I was there too!!!


----------



## SassySarah

chanel*liz said:


> I was there too!!!



I was there the day before.  I'm from Indy and was in Chicago for business.  I wish I could have stayed for the event!  Probably best that I couldn't.  I still grabbed a pair that I've been wanting, Pensee 100!


----------



## jamidee

SassySarah said:


> I was there the day before.  I'm from Indy and was in Chicago for business.  I wish I could have stayed for the event!  Probably best that I couldn't.  I still grabbed a pair that I've been wanting, Pensee 100!



Luckily when I went there wasn't anything from the capsule collection that I had to have. There are so many SS12 shoes I still want. My wallet is safe!


----------



## chanel*liz

SassySarah said:
			
		

> I was there the day before.  I'm from Indy and was in Chicago for business.  I wish I could have stayed for the event!  Probably best that I couldn't.  I still grabbed a pair that I've been wanting, Pensee 100!



Ahh. Lucky you! It was a complete madhouse. All I wanted was the hot pink lady gres but they were all gone


----------



## AEGIS

jamidee said:


> I will post soon. I'm very disappointed with the quality, though. I've worn them once and already I'm missing a large crystal. SUCH A BUMMER TO PAY SO MUCH FOR SHOES JUST SO THEY CAN LOSE PIECES.





oh nooo!!! im so mad for you! :cry:


----------



## PetitColibri

jamidee said:


> I will post soon. I'm very disappointed with the quality, though. I've worn them once and already I'm missing a large crystal. SUCH A BUMMER TO PAY SO MUCH FOR SHOES JUST SO THEY CAN LOSE PIECES.



maybe you can ask the store who sold the shoes to you to send you a replacement crystal ?

didn't you say they were way too big on you ?


----------



## dirtyaddiction

HOLLYWOOD said:


> Don't know if this is old news, but Net A Porter just got some of the 20th Anniversary shoes in.
> Including Isoldes in black!
> 
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/Shop/Designers/Christian_Louboutin/All



OMG, thank god I checked this thread!!!


----------



## Star86doll

HOLLYWOOD said:


> Don't know if this is old news, but Net A Porter just got some of the 20th Anniversary shoes in.
> Including Isoldes in black!
> 
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/Shop/Designers/Christian_Louboutin/All



Wtf?! Almost 4k for Neuron 120?!! I just didn't get it.....


----------



## Zophie

LizzielovesCL said:


> Zophie when you get info. from Saks on those shoes, can you post intel?!! Thank you!!


 

I went in today and the SA had no idea what they even were!  He had to go get the catalog, and he ran the number through the computer and couldn't find them anywhere.  He said to call him back in a couple weeks and see if he could find anything then.  I'm going to try the 1-800 number and see if I have any luck that way.  Seems silly they feature them in their March catalog and you can't even find them anywhere!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

jamidee said:


> I will post soon. I'm very disappointed with the quality, though. I've worn them once and already I'm missing a large crystal. SUCH A BUMMER TO PAY SO MUCH FOR SHOES JUST SO THEY CAN LOSE PIECES.



What a shame! So sorry your shoes are "defective" like that. I really don't get how many of the embellished shoes are giving us so many problems


----------



## dbeth

CEC.LV4eva said:


> The CL website just got the Banane 140 in Roccia Gray WS
> 
> http://us.christianlouboutin.com/shoes-1/bana-140mm-24017.html
> 
> and Yolanda Spikes 120 Leopard/Black
> 
> http://us.christianlouboutin.com/ss12/yolanda-spikes-printed-pony.html



Thanks CEC!!!


----------



## gymangel812

pink and black suede daffys on e-comm site as well. rose gold isolde in 39.5 too.


----------



## jamidee

PetitColibri said:
			
		

> maybe you can ask the store who sold the shoes to you to send you a replacement crystal ?
> 
> didn't you say they were way too big on you ?



I fixed that issue with a ball insert


----------



## akillian24

Doph. I prefer the standard roccia, but love this style!



CEC.LV4eva said:


> The CL website just got the Banane 140 in Roccia Gray WS
> 
> http://us.christianlouboutin.com/shoes-1/bana-140mm-24017.html
> 
> and Yolanda Spikes 120 Leopard/Black
> 
> http://us.christianlouboutin.com/ss12/yolanda-spikes-printed-pony.html


----------



## akillian24

I know - me too! I just am not confident I can pull off 150's. I am "OK" with Bianca 140s.

I thought perhaps the Daffy's (see my signature) would be easier. I SO want blue suede!!



LizzielovesCL said:


> Loving Blue Sude Daffodile!!


----------



## jenayb

Good grief -- the capsule collection is literally available EVERYWHERE. Totally flooded the market...... No good. Nothing special about them now.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

jenaywins said:


> Good grief -- the capsule collection is literally available EVERYWHERE. Totally flooded the market...... No good. Nothing special about them now.



Agree (as always)


----------



## AEGIS

jenaywins said:


> Good grief -- the capsule collection is literally available EVERYWHERE. Totally flooded the market...... No good. Nothing special about them now.





tbh--his spring collection is much better than the capsule collection.  that collection just seems like an opportunity to capitalize upon his name and charge a lot of money.  there aren't that many special pairs in that collection IMO.


----------



## carlinha

jenaywins said:


> Good grief -- the capsule collection is literally available EVERYWHERE. Totally flooded the market...... No good. Nothing special about them now.





CEC.LV4eva said:


> Agree (as always)





AEGIS said:


> tbh--his spring collection is much better than the capsule collection.  that collection just seems like an opportunity to capitalize upon his name and charge a lot of money.  there aren't that many special pairs in that collection IMO.



sigh, totally agree with this.  when i heard they were coming out, i didn't even realize dept. stores would be carrying them also!  i thought it would be a limited thing where only certain boutiques would carry them... but he's milking it for all it's worth 

and seriously, the prices?!?!  neuron for $3995?!  that pill bag for $6995?!?!?!?!  :lolots::lolots::lolots:


----------



## amd_tan

jamidee said:


> I will post soon. I'm very disappointed with the quality, though. I've worn them once and already I'm missing a large crystal. SUCH A BUMMER TO PAY SO MUCH FOR SHOES JUST SO THEY CAN LOSE PIECES.



That's terrible to hear!!! It happened to Sophie too! I hope it doesn't happen to mine...fingers crossed. Can't wait for your birthday mod pics!


----------



## amd_tan

carlinha said:


> sigh, totally agree with this.  when i heard they were coming out, i didn't even realize dept. stores would be carrying them also!  i thought it would be a limited thing where only certain boutiques would carry them... but he's milking it for all it's worth
> 
> and seriously, the prices?!?!  neuron for $3995?!  that pill bag for $6995?!?!?!?!  :lolots::lolots::lolots:



Prices are clearly insane!!! I wonder if they will go on sale....


----------



## 318Platinum

I know a lot of you girls got to meet him and talk to him. Have any of you brought up the ridiculous prices, quality and certain saturation of shoes to him directly? I always wondered this.


----------



## carlinha

318Platinum said:


> I know a lot of you girls got to meet him and talk to him. Have any of you brought up the ridiculous prices, quality and certain saturation of shoes to him directly? I always wondered this.



i haven't personally, the last time i met him it was so busy and rushed, i could barely get a hello out   i have heard from people though that he has no idea how much his shoes cost... his "team" dictates these things for him.


----------



## chilecorona

carlinha said:


> i haven't personally, the last time i met him it was so busy and rushed, i could barely get a hello out  i have heard from people though that he has no idea how much his shoes cost... his "team" dictates these things for him.


 
B and S . . . he surely knows and soon enough supply will outweigh demand at the  rate prices are skyrocketing.  I'm a new collector, but 2K and up is def outta my budget.


----------



## AEGIS

carlinha said:


> i haven't personally, the last time i met him it was so busy and rushed, i could barely get a hello out   i have heard from people though that he has no idea how much his shoes cost... his "team" dictates these things for him.




lol i dont believe that for a minute...i guess they say that so that he looks like an engrossed designer/artist who creates all day and not a conniving and moneyhungry balding little mn


----------



## jenayb

carlinha said:


> sigh, totally agree with this.  when i heard they were coming out, i didn't even realize dept. stores would be carrying them also!  i thought it would be a limited thing where only certain boutiques would carry them... but he's milking it for all it's worth
> 
> and seriously, the prices?!?!  neuron for $3995?!  that pill bag for $6995?!?!?!?!  :lolots::lolots::lolots:



I didn't realize that every department store and boutique - and I don't mean CL boutiques, just boutiques in general - was receiving this collection, either. I received at least 5 emails on Thursday from various boutiques and department stores stating they had received the collection... Needless to say, I was quite shocked ----- and returned the Pensee.


----------



## AEGIS

jenaywins said:


> I didn't realize that every department store and boutique - and I don't mean CL boutiques, just boutiques in general - was receiving this collection, either. I received at least 5 emails on Thursday from various boutiques and department stores stating they had received the collection... Needless to say, I was quite shocked ----- and returned the Pensee.




you returned them?  why--figured you could catch them on sale?


----------



## jenayb

AEGIS said:


> you returned them?  why--figured you could catch them on sale?



Nope, I honestly could care less about sale shoes. If I want something, I buy it. If I love a style, it's worth full price to me. As I was saying in my post, though.... TBH, I thought that capsule collection would be a little more limited and special, but the market is absolutely saturated. And the more I thought about it, the more then Pensee was not a $900 shoe for me. It's satin. That's it. a Satin Pigalle 100mm with a little strap and a little bow. The shoe is cute, don't get me wrong, but it isn't worth it to me and I just couldn't see myself getting much wear out of them.

The capsule collection is VERY cartoonish, IMO. I think perhaps the most practical shoe in the entire collection is the Pigalove........ But I'm not paying $1500 for them. The prices are outrageous. I'm a little sick of the prices across the board, not just the capsule collection, but that's a whole 'nother story.


----------



## 318Platinum

carlinha said:


> i haven't personally, the last time i met him it was so busy and rushed, i could barely get a hello out   i have heard from people though that he has no idea how much his shoes cost... his "team" dictates these things for him.





chilecorona said:


> B and S . . . he surely knows and soon enough supply will outweigh demand at the  rate prices are skyrocketing.  I'm a new collector, but 2K and up is def outta my budget.





AEGIS said:


> lol i dont believe that for a minute...i guess they say that so that he looks like an engrossed designer/artist who creates all day and not a conniving and moneyhungry balding little mn



I believe he knows exactly what his shoes are selling for. A group of people probably came up with prices and he ok'd it, but I am more than sure that he knows! It would be foolish for him not to, but he is getting carried away with the prices. All I can say is apparently, women and men don't seem to be bothered with it, since everything he puts on shelves and the net, for the most part, are selling out. FAST!!  I really do believe it will get to a point where people will not put up with it anymore and not purchase his shoes. I truly believe this will happen. At the rate that his company is going, it may be sooner than we think.  Just my opinion.


----------



## AEGIS

jenaywins said:


> Nope, I honestly could care less about sale shoes. If I want something, I buy it. If I love a style, it's worth full price to me. As I was saying in my post, though.... TBH, I thought that capsule collection would be a little more limited and special, but the market is absolutely saturated. And the more I thought about it, the more then Pensee was not a $900 shoe for me. It's satin. That's it. a Satin Pigalle 100mm with a little strap and a little bow. The shoe is cute, don't get me wrong, but it isn't worth it to me and I just couldn't see myself getting much wear out of them.
> 
> *The capsule collection is VERY cartoonish, IMO.* I think perhaps the most practical shoe in the entire collection is the Pigalove........ But I'm not paying $1500 for them. The prices are outrageous. I'm a little sick of the prices across the board, not just the capsule collection, but that's a whole 'nother story.




i get it.  i have completely ignored that capsule collection.....dare i say im over it?

 if i hadn't just gotten those batiks i would have gotten the glitter maggies--they seem to be the only consistent shoe to me every season.


----------



## AEGIS

318Platinum said:


> I believe he knows exactly what his shoes are selling for. A group of people probably came up with prices and he ok'd it, but I am more than sure that he knows! It would be foolish for him not to, but he is getting carried away with the prices. All I can say is apparently, women and men don't seem to be bothered with it, since everything he puts on shelves and the net, for the most part, are selling out. FAST!!  I really do believe it will get to a point where people will not put up with it anymore and not purchase his shoes. I truly believe this will happen. At the rate that his company is going, it may be sooner than we think.  Just my opinion.




 i was online shopping and making my list of shoes i want to buy this summer when i start working---there was only one CL on it


----------



## jenayb

AEGIS said:


> i get it.  i have completely ignored that capsule collection.....dare i say im over it?
> 
> if i hadn't just gotten those batiks i would have gotten the glitter maggies--they seem to be the only consistent shoe to me every season.



 I think I'm over it, too, girl. 

I heard through the grape vine you scored those Batiks. Good job - a must have.  

I like the glitter Maggie... Just not enough to purchase it, if that makes sense. It's like ball gowns. Love to look at them from afar, but where the heck would I actually wear one?


----------



## jenayb

318Platinum said:


> I believe he knows exactly what his shoes are selling for. A group of people probably came up with prices and he ok'd it, but I am more than sure that he knows! It would be foolish for him not to, but he is getting carried away with the prices. All I can say is apparently, women and men don't seem to be bothered with it, since everything he puts on shelves and the net, for the most part, are selling out. FAST!!  I really do believe it will get to a point where people will not put up with it anymore and not purchase his shoes. I truly believe this will happen. At the rate that his company is going, it may be sooner than we think.  Just my opinion.



I think the CL bubble is getting ready to burst. He'll still have his loyal fans (read: us,) but many will not pay the prices. I picked up a pair of Gucci wedges yesterday and nearly fell over when I saw they were "only" $675. Ehem. That is not chump change, but for what we pay for CLs.........


----------



## 318Platinum

AEGIS said:


> i was online shopping and making my list of shoes i want to buy this summer when i start working---there was only one CL on it



LOL, I feel you, Hunni. I have accumulated 7 pairs of Louboutins in one year!!! I think that is a great feat for someone that just bought their first pair in February of 2011, having no knowledge of anything Louboutin!!  I think it is high time I venture out to other designers. Zanotti, Blanik, Choo, maybe? Def. YSL, since they will be coming to HPV late this year. Right next to Louboutin, if I am not mistaken. I think it's time that my feet and I soar to new plateaus!


----------



## 318Platinum

jenaywins said:


> I think the CL bubble is getting ready to burst. He'll still have his loyal fans (read: us,) but many will not pay the prices. I picked up a pair of Gucci wedges yesterday and nearly fell over when I saw they were "only" $675. Ehem. That is not chump change, but for what we pay for CLs.........



EXACTLY!!!! I am sitting here looking at the Suede Daffys on EComm, and $1,075 is pricey, but it's like the norm now. I am already conscious of the styles that I get, but now, I have to be even more careful because of prices. He isn't done with the price adjustments! Not by a long shot! I guess designer fashion is truly rich! LOL  Yes, he will have his loyal fans, and maybe that is who he is trying to keep? I just really think this is going to hurt the name in the end.


----------



## AEGIS

jenaywins said:


> I think I'm over it, too, girl.
> 
> I heard through the grape vine you scored those Batiks. Good job - a must have.
> 
> I like the glitter Maggie... Just not enough to purchase it, if that makes sense. It's like ball gowns. Love to look at them from afar, but where the heck would I actually wear one?




thanks--im super excited!  i am more about getting some older styles i missed out on--the new things don't interest me.

i'm a tacky queen--i'd wear the gold magies


----------



## AEGIS

318Platinum said:


> LOL, I feel you, Hunni. I have accumulated 7 pairs of Louboutins in one year!!! I think that is a great feat for someone that just bought their first pair in February of 2011, having no knowledge of anything Louboutin!!  I think it is high time I venture out to other designers. Zanotti, Blanik, Choo, maybe? Def. YSL, since they will be coming to HPV late this year. Right next to Louboutin, if I am not mistaken. I think it's time that my feet and I soar to new plateaus!





yeah i think i did 20+ in a year and a half--now im weeding out what does not work--and i know what i like now.

YSL is an amazing designer--im a bit obsessed with his brown tribtoos--i've seen two that i love--and i already have a brown captoe pair--i guess most people have more than one nude shoe

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...+Laurent&N=4294912443+306418075&bmUID=josrhfm

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...+Laurent&N=4294912443+306418075&bmUID=josrnT8


this is beautiful IRL

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/product...8&itemId=prod143260048&parentId=&cmCat=search
and im determined to try Kirkwood this year!

and these Gucci's give me life!
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/product...35cat12310741cat41830748&parentId=cat41830748



bc recent CLs seem to be too OTT these all seem sedated no?


----------



## 318Platinum

AEGIS said:


> yeah i think i did 20+ in a year and a half--now im weeding out what does not work--and i know what i like now.
> 
> YSL is an amazing designer--im a bit obsessed with his brown tribtoos--i've seen two that i love--and i already have a brown captoe pair--i guess most people have more than one nude shoe
> 
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...+Laurent&N=4294912443+306418075&bmUID=josrhfm
> 
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...+Laurent&N=4294912443+306418075&bmUID=josrnT8
> 
> 
> this is beautiful IRL
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/product...8&itemId=prod143260048&parentId=&cmCat=search
> and im determined to try Kirkwood this year!
> 
> and these Gucci's give me life!
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/product...35cat12310741cat41830748&parentId=cat41830748
> 
> 
> 
> bc recent CLs seem to be too OTT these all seem sedated no?




WOW @ 20+!!  I only have a small, minute collection then. Seeing that I can only wear one size, and sometimes, that one size isn't enough, I am really limited to what I can wear. That is honestly a big part of why I only have 7. You have been on a roll for real. But let's talk about those links!!! It is funny that every YSL link you posted are ones that I have my eye out to get!!! LOL, I love them all. The Gucci is HOTT, but I could never wear that shoe. Me and D'orsays don't get along!  I can't wait for the boutique to open. Hopefully, I can wear YSL. I will be devastated if I can't.


----------



## jamidee

AEGIS said:
			
		

> i get it.  i have completely ignored that capsule collection.....dare i say im over it?
> 
> if i hadn't just gotten those batiks i would have gotten the glitter maggies--they seem to be the only consistent shoe to me every season.



You got the batiks?! Yay!


----------



## PetitColibri

amd_tan said:


> Prices are clearly insane!!! I wonder if they will go on sale....



same here, that would be cool



318Platinum said:


> I know a lot of you girls got to meet him and talk to him. Have any of you brought up the ridiculous prices, quality and certain saturation of shoes to him directly? I always wondered this.



I think it would be disrespectful to ask him that directly



jenaywins said:


> Nope, I honestly could care less about sale shoes. If I want something, I buy it. If I love a style, it's worth full price to me. As I was saying in my post, though.... TBH, I thought that capsule collection would be a little more limited and special, but the market is absolutely saturated. And the more I thought about it, the more then Pensee was not a $900 shoe for me. It's satin. That's it. *a Satin Pigalle 100mm with a little strap and a little bow. The shoe is cute, don't get me wrong, but it isn't worth it to me and I just couldn't see myself getting much wear out of them.*
> 
> The capsule collection is VERY cartoonish, IMO. I think perhaps the most practical shoe in the entire collection is the Pigalove........ But I'm not paying $1500 for them. The prices are outrageous. I'm a little sick of the prices across the board, not just the capsule collection, but that's a whole 'nother story.



don't get me wrong but if you don't love the "pensée" why buy them in the first place ?



318Platinum said:


> I believe he knows exactly what his shoes are selling for. A group of people probably came up with prices and he ok'd it, but I am more than sure that he knows! It would be foolish for him not to, but he is getting carried away with the prices. All I can say is apparently, women and men don't seem to be bothered with it, since everything he puts on shelves and the net, for the most part, are selling out. FAST!!  *I really do believe it will get to a point where people will not put up with it anymore and not purchase his shoes. I truly believe this will happen. At the rate that his company is going, it may be sooner than we think*.  Just my opinion.



I have to disagree here : Louboutin are LUXURY goods for a reason, if they're cheap they're not luxury anymore so to keep being luxury they need to stay expensive (but yes I would love if they cost less of course but that's not the point)



AEGIS said:


> i was online shopping and making my list of shoes i want to buy this summer when i start working---there was only one CL on it



lucky you ! this season I love so many style I wish I just needed one...



jenaywins said:


> I think the CL bubble is getting ready to burst. He'll still have his loyal fans (read: us,) but many will not pay the prices. I picked up a pair of Gucci wedges yesterday and nearly fell over when I saw they were "only" $675. Ehem. That is not chump change, but for what we pay for CLs.........



again, Channel and Hermes are not getting cheaper and everyone keeps buying so why should it be different for CL ? they are luxury goods after all


----------



## 318Platinum

The new styles aren't of High Quality, so why is the price?? Also, I don't believe it's disrespectful in the least, seeing that he is the man behind the product and you are purchasing his goods, so it is feedback, IMO. Yes, his styles will still be bought because its Louboutin and his shoes have a name of its own now, but the same goes for Hermes and Chanel. No disrespect to the women that have bags by these designers, but me, personally, I don't get the $5,000+ or however much for a plain one-piece leather bag (Birkin). Everyone is entitled to spend their money the way they want to spend it, and in turn, I am a Louboutin customer, but when you are doing CONSTANT price adjustments on classic styles and styles that can't go one day without loosing a crystal, spike or what have you, and you're dishing out $1,600+, $3,700+ for it? It's time for that designer to get realistic and give us answers to the questions that we MORE than have a right to ask. Disrespectful or not! I'm very cautious of what I purchase. Just because I have the means to buy designer does not mean that I will overlook anything that is not right by any means and neither should any of my fellow TPFers!!


----------



## akillian24

318Platinum said:


> Everyone is entitled to spend their money the way they want to spend it, and in turn, I am a Louboutin customer....



Right there, that's why there will be price increases.  
As I've watched with Chanel - people who have the means and want the product will buy it regardless.


----------



## 318Platinum

akillian24 said:
			
		

> Right there, that's why there will be price increases.
> As I've watched with Chanel - people who have the means and want the product will buy it regardless.



Yes. It's fine for those that do it, but I have to be realistic about certain purchases. If a Chanel quilted(which I despise) is $5,000, I would probably not get it because there are other bags I wanted more that I could get instead. At the end of the day, it's all about you, what you love, and what you are willing to spend on it. Be that as it may, we should NEVER let the quality of our LUXURY items be inferior before we even purchase. That's just crazy. I would actually rather the Boy Chanel! I really want that for some reason. I guess because it doesn't look like a waffle. LOL


----------



## akillian24

Yeah- But I think it's a bit relative. There are people who are happy to pay for the name, sacrificed quality or not.  They just have that kind of money to burn, and CL will always be at the forefront of fashion.

OT: I LOVE the Boy Chanel.  But the large is $4200 - and fabric lined.  



318Platinum said:


> Yes. It's fine for those that do it, but I have to be realistic about certain purchases. If a Chanel quilted(which I despise) is $5,000, I would probably not get it because there are other bags I wanted more that I could get instead. At the end of the day, it's all about you, what you love, and what you are willing to spend on it. Be that as it may, we should NEVER let the quality of our LUXURY items be inferior before we even purchase. That's just crazy. I would actually rather the Boy Chanel! I really want that for some reason. I guess because it doesn't look like a waffle. LOL


----------



## AEGIS

PetitColibri said:


> lucky you ! this season I love so many style I wish I just needed one...




it should make me lucky...but then i look for other shoes to buy

my wallet hates me


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

all I can say about these silly prices and diminishing quantities of styles I like, is... "Hello Giuseppe Zanotti! Sorry I've been cheating on you with loubies. I miss you."


----------



## Dessye

Hi lovelies!! Sorry to be a stranger lately...:shame:

I totally agree with all of you: the prices are getting ridiculous!  Fortunately, the only shoe I really really liked out of the Capsule Collection was the Isolde.  Thank God too 

I'm kinda interested in the Banane roccia watersnake.  Going to see if anyone has gotten it yet...


----------



## 318Platinum

Dessye said:
			
		

> Hi lovelies!! Sorry to be a stranger lately...:shame:
> 
> I totally agree with all of you: the prices are getting ridiculous!  Fortunately, the only shoe I really really liked out of the Capsule Collection was the Isolde.  Thank God too
> 
> I'm kinda interested in the Banane roccia watersnake.  Going to see if anyone has gotten it yet...



I am glad to hear from you. I hope everything has been going well in your world! I also wonder if the Menthe Fairytale Python Daff has arrived in stores yet. I wonder if anyone has seen it IRL and what their opinion of it is. I'm sorry, but I just can't get enough of the Daffodile! I'm wearing my lovely Pythons as I type this! ;-D lol, they are so HOTT!! Just wearing them around the house. I was supposed to be in Dallas this weekend, but a sinus infection beat me before I could make it out of town (thank the lord for Celestone shots) I am 100% better and as of now, I'll be going next week. I can't wait to see you Mod and reveal your Isoldes ( I think you said in mid April you will do it?) hopefully, someone has seen the Menthe and can weigh in.


----------



## Dessye

318Platinum said:


> I am glad to hear from you. I hope everything has been going well in your world! I also wonder if the Menthe Fairytale Python Daff has arrived in stores yet. I wonder if anyone has seen it IRL and what their opinion of it is. I'm sorry, but I just can't get enough of the Daffodile! I'm wearing my lovely Pythons as I type this! ;-D lol, they are so HOTT!! Just wearing them around the house. I was supposed to be in Dallas this weekend, but a sinus infection beat me before I could make it out of town (thank the lord for Celestone shots) I am 100% better and as of now, I'll be going next week. I can't wait to see you Mod and reveal your Isoldes ( I think you said in mid April you will do it?) hopefully, someone has seen the Menthe and can weigh in.



O!!!   I'm great thanks.  The trip was amazing...  Sorry to hear about your sinus infection (hate those!) but glad you're on the mend.  Dallas!  How fun!  You can visit the boutique 

As for the fairy tale menthe, I think it's pretty but just not that versatile that's all.  Mind you, that color green is the worst possible color against my skin tone so maybe that has a lot to do with my opinion   The mandarin/blue is pretty but I'm not dying for it so I'm passing.  Plus, I'm finally decorating my house (my money has gone into other things before ) so I must really control my CL addition.  No choice


----------



## dbeth

Dessye said:


> Hi lovelies!! Sorry to be a stranger lately...:shame:
> 
> I totally agree with all of you: the prices are getting ridiculous!  Fortunately, the only shoe I really really liked out of the Capsule Collection was the Isolde.  Thank God too
> 
> I'm kinda interested in the Banane roccia watersnake.  Going to see if anyone has gotten it yet...



Me too Dessye! They are so pretty. Hoping to replace them with the Whipsnake VP I was after a few years.



I'm not totally loving the Capsule Collection either----there's a few I like, but not enough to buy. The pensee is cute & the pluminette are as well. I love the Isolde---such a work of art, but I don't have the balls to wear them, plus out of my price range.  I really love the Lady Gres, but holy cow----I can't do 160's!


----------



## dbeth

jenaywins said:


> I think the CL bubble is getting ready to burst. He'll still have his loyal fans (read: us,) but many will not pay the prices. I picked up a pair of Gucci wedges yesterday and nearly fell over when I saw they were "only" $675. Ehem. That is not chump change, but for what we pay for CLs.........



Love Gucci wedges!! You must post pics in the Non CL thread! I have two pairs. And yeah, the price tag seems so cheap. 



LamborghiniGirl said:


> all I can say about these silly prices and diminishing quantities of styles I like, is... "Hello Giuseppe Zanotti! Sorry I've been cheating on you with loubies. I miss you."



    Really loving G. Zanotti lately.


----------



## PetitColibri

Dessye said:


> Hi lovelies!! Sorry to be a stranger lately...:shame:
> 
> I totally agree with all of you: the prices are getting ridiculous!  Fortunately, the only shoe I really really liked out of the Capsule Collection was the Isolde.  Thank God too
> 
> I'm kinda interested in the Banane roccia watersnake.  Going to see if anyone has gotten it yet...



glad so see you back Sweetie
we missed you here !


----------



## Dessye

PetitColibri said:


> glad so see you back Sweetie
> we missed you here !



  I missed all of you too!  A whole month without buying a single pair --- I so proud of myself!


----------



## PetitColibri

Dessye said:


> I missed all of you too!  A whole month without buying a single pair --- I so proud of myself!



lol me too ! I didn't buy anything since 1,5 month 
though I would buy 4 pairs in a blink if I had the money right now...


----------



## PetitColibri

carlinha said:


> sigh, totally agree with this.  when i heard they were coming out, i didn't even realize dept. stores would be carrying them also!  i thought it would be a limited thing where only certain boutiques would carry them... but he's milking it for all it's worth
> 
> and seriously, the prices?!?!  neuron for $3995?!  that pill bag for $6995?!?!?!?!  :lolots::lolots::lolots:



love to see you here C 
your new avi is TDF !
amazing as usual


----------



## Zophie

I called Saks 800 number today and found out the shoes in the March catalog I like aren't available until late May.  I don't even know what they're called yet.  So I think I'm going to just look for something else. I really LOVVVVE the Isolde but I just can't justify spending $4k on a pair of shoes.


----------



## Dessye

Yeah, that Pill Bag for $7K is a bit ridic. Is this the same one with the pop-up strass art?  Still not worth $7K IMHO.


----------



## cts900

Dessye said:


> Hi lovelies!!* Sorry to be a stranger lately*...:shame:
> 
> I totally agree with all of you: the prices are getting ridiculous!  Fortunately, the only shoe I really really liked out of the Capsule Collection was the Isolde.  Thank God too
> 
> I'm kinda interested in the Banane roccia watersnake.  Going to see if anyone has gotten it yet...



We've missed you!


----------



## akillian24

That pill bag (Katy Perry's bag) is close to $7? You can't be serious. 


Seriously?


----------



## 318Platinum

akillian24 said:
			
		

> That pill bag (Katy Perry's bag) is close to $7? You can't be serious.
> 
> Seriously?



Yup! I actually wanted it because I thought it was a quirky clutch that I could carry around. I expected $675 or $795, but $6,995???? For plastic? I'm sorry, "resin"? Lol, you're gonna make me pee my pants!


----------



## Faraasha

Just Piks, silver specchio, 100 mm


----------



## PetitColibri

Faraasha said:


> Just Piks, silver specchio, 100 mm
> 
> View attachment 1645882
> 
> 
> View attachment 1645883



TDF  !
thanks for the pics !!

are they already available ?


----------



## Faraasha

PetitColibri said:


> TDF  !
> thanks for the pics !!
> 
> are they already available ?



 You are very welcome... 

They just came out at our boutique here today.. And yes, these came home with me...


----------



## PetitColibri

Faraasha said:


> You are very welcome...
> 
> They just came out at our boutique here today.. And yes, these came home with me...



OMG congrats !
could you post mod pics please ?
I would be forever thankful


----------



## Faraasha

PetitColibri said:


> OMG congrats !
> could you post mod pics please ?
> I would be forever thankful



I only have this picture right now... I'll take more diverse mod pics later though .. And thank you!


----------



## xCHANELx

Faraasha said:
			
		

> I only have this picture right now... I'll take more diverse mod pics later though .. And thank you!



Gorgeous!! How do these fit?? Tts?


----------



## PetitColibri

Faraasha said:


> I only have this picture right now... I'll take more diverse mod pics later though .. And thank you!
> 
> View attachment 1645954



thanks for posting


----------



## AEGIS

Faraasha said:


> I only have this picture right now... I'll take more diverse mod pics later though .. And thank you!
> 
> View attachment 1645954




beautiful! thanks for posting a pic!


----------



## ntntgo

jenaywins said:
			
		

> I think the CL bubble is getting ready to burst. He'll still have his loyal fans (read: us,) but many will not pay the prices. I picked up a pair of Gucci wedges yesterday and nearly fell over when I saw they were "only" $675. Ehem. That is not chump change, but for what we pay for CLs.........



Like so many other long time collectors, I've been absent.  Just needed to pop in to give my worthless opinion.  As I've started to catalogue my collection to start dumping them, with the guidance of my dear friend, Jenay and my loyal JJR SA (and friend), I realized when I hit the 312 pair mark that it has been the thrill of the chase that has spurred me on for years.  

Now that every teenage girl in my city is walking the mall in them, they're just not special anymore. The market is flooded (and don't EVEN get me started on the 20th Anniv Collection), the prices are ridiculous, and the quality is a fraction of what it used to be. 

Anyhoo, I've made a handful of real friends through this Forum.  For that, I am thankful. Big hug!


----------



## AEGIS

ntntgo said:


> Like so many other long time collectors, I've been absent.  Just needed to pop in to give my worthless opinion.  As I've started to catalogue my collection to start dumping them, with the guidance of my dear friend, Jenay and my loyal JJR SA (and friend), I realized when I hit the 312 pair mark that it has been the thrill of the chase that has spurred me on for years.
> 
> Now that every teenage girl in my city is walking the mall in them, they're just not special anymore. The market is flooded (and don't EVEN get me started on the 20th Anniv Collection), the prices are ridiculous, and the quality is a fraction of what it used to be.
> 
> Anyhoo, I've made a handful of real friends through this Forum.  For that, I am thankful. Big hug!





I have noticed your absence and many others.  It is quite telling IMO and indicative of the zeitgeist of seasoned buyers.  I hope you don't leave completely--- I did just score one of your shoes via Bella.


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

ntntgo said:


> Like so many other long time collectors, I've been absent.  Just needed to pop in to give my worthless opinion.  As I've started to catalogue my collection to start dumping them, with the guidance of my dear friend, Jenay and my loyal JJR SA (and friend), I realized when I hit the 312 pair mark that it has been the thrill of the chase that has spurred me on for years.
> 
> Now that every teenage girl in my city is walking the mall in them, they're just not special anymore. The market is flooded (and don't EVEN get me started on the 20th Anniv Collection), the prices are ridiculous, and the quality is a fraction of what it used to be.
> 
> Anyhoo, I've made a handful of real friends through this Forum.  For that, I am thankful. Big hug!



I agree. My Gucci SA just texted me a picture this morning of their version of a 'strass' shoe I told her I was curious about. Similar to a Lady Peep, but instead of $4100... they are $2200.... I am ready to start browsing with other shoe designers again!


----------



## AEGIS

LamborghiniGirl said:


> I agree. My Gucci SA just texted me a picture this morning of their version of a 'strass' shoe I told her I was curious about. Similar to a Lady Peep, but instead of $4100... they are $2200.... I am ready to start browsing with other shoe designers again!





oo---name?  i still havent seen another designer strass as good as CL tbh.


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

AEGIS said:


> oo---name?  i still havent seen another designer strass as good as CL tbh.



i'll be honest, gucci does a pretty good job! i got another style from them like, 8 months ago that isn't 'full' strass but has more of a decorative covering with crystals and they are applied very well. i definitely can't vouch this pair since i don't own them but I am going into the boutique this week to see them!

http://www.gucci.com/us/styles/284078F14002601#


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

LamborghiniGirl said:


> I agree. My Gucci SA just texted me a picture this morning of their version of a 'strass' shoe I told her I was curious about. Similar to a Lady Peep, but instead of $4100... they are $2200.... I am ready to start browsing with other shoe designers again!



ITA, Ladies if you are interested in Fancy Strass Shoes.
Ginashoes.com does the best ever Crystallized comfortable shoes ever.
They are even more famous in the Gulf countries than Louboutin.
I still love my Louboutins.
But honestly they need to reconsider their Cost/quality policy.
Its no longer special as by Nat.


----------



## label24

I totally agree ... I never paid more than $ 1,000 USD (the equivalent of $ 14,000.00 - $ 16,000.00 Mexican pesos) for a pair of shoes ..... in fact the most expensive shoes that were recently bought was the bye bye 160 (1.200 usd with taxes).

In large part I confess that my passion for the pigalle is the price and not everyone buys them by the height of heels ..... be terribly disappointed when louboutin decided to change the design and decrease 1.5cm the heel .... for me the other designers are horreundous like jimmy choo or zanotti....

in other words knockoff designs louboutin




LamborghiniGirl said:


> I agree. My Gucci SA just texted me a picture this morning of their version of a 'strass' shoe I told her I was curious about. Similar to a Lady Peep, but instead of $4100... they are $2200.... I am ready to start browsing with other shoe designers again!


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

label24 said:


> I totally agree ... I never paid more than $ 1,000 USD (the equivalent of $ 14,000.00 - $ 16,000.00 Mexican pesos) for a pair of shoes ..... in fact the most expensive shoes that were recently bought was the bye bye 160 (1.200 usd with taxes).
> 
> In large part I confess that my passion for the pigalle is the price and not everyone buys them by the height of heels ..... be terribly disappointed when louboutin decided to change the design and decrease 1.5cm the heel .... for me the other designers are horreundous like jimmy choo or zanotti....
> 
> in other words knockoff designs louboutin



you are terribly mistaken if you think jimmy choo and guiseppe zanotti are horrendous knock off designs of louboutins.


----------



## rock_girl

ntntgo said:


> Like so many other long time collectors, I've been absent. Just needed to pop in to give my worthless opinion. As I've started to catalogue my collection to start dumping them, with the guidance of my dear friend, Jenay and my loyal JJR SA (and friend), I realized when I hit the 312 pair mark that it has been the thrill of the chase that has spurred me on for years.
> 
> Now that every teenage girl in my city is walking the mall in them, they're just not special anymore. The market is flooded (and don't EVEN get me started on the 20th Anniv Collection), the prices are ridiculous, and the quality is a fraction of what it used to be.
> 
> Anyhoo, I've made a handful of real friends through this Forum. For that, I am thankful. Big hug!


 
I agree with AEGIS that I hope you don't leave completely, as I truly value what you have to say. There is a small group of tPFers whose posts I read very carefully, as their knowledge of luxury brands is amazing. You are one of those tPFers whose advice/input/opinion has been indescribably helpful to me on this forum. Thank YOU!


----------



## jamidee

PetitColibri said:


> maybe you can ask the store who sold the shoes to you to send you a replacement crystal ?
> 
> didn't you say they were way too big on you ?



It was from paris so I don't think that's possible. They look like crystal colored swarovski so I'm going to try that.


----------



## Hipployta

I checked out on the prices on Loubies awhile ago...if it's not on EBay or Bonanza at a good price I'm passing. The capsule collection does nothing for me at those prices. For some reason the red suede Daffy is calling out to Me again but I still haven't worn my Panama Dafs...still waiting for cheap Bye Byes

Zanottis are always calling my name...and one Versace sandal too


----------



## jenayb

LamborghiniGirl said:


> you are terribly mistaken if you think jimmy choo and guiseppe zanotti are horrendous knock off designs of louboutins.



Yeah. I actually laughed when I read that post.


----------



## 318Platinum

jenaywins said:
			
		

> Yeah. I actually laughed when I read that post.



Kinda shocked that was even typed. Maybe she had never heard of Zanotti or Choo before Louboutin, I guess. You better believe when I go to Dallas this weekend, I am hitting up Choo, and any other shoe boutique I have overlooked because of Louboutin. He will ALWAYS be my first love, my very FIRST designer shoe, but at this rate, "What's Love Got to do With It?" LOL


----------



## 318Platinum

Hipployta said:
			
		

> I checked out on the prices on Loubies awhile ago...if it's not on EBay or Bonanza at a good price I'm passing. The capsule collection does nothing for me at those prices. For some reason the red suede Daffy is calling out to Me again but I still haven't worn my Panama Dafs...still waiting for cheap Bye Byes
> 
> Zanottis are always calling my name...and one Versace sandal too



MA'AM! Those Panama Daffs!!! What size are they and how thick would you say the material is? Would it be a hard time stretching? Yes, Versace does have some hot shoes, but they don't make my size. The Bye Byes I am interested in as well. Hopefully, I can try that on if I can find it! Lol


----------



## PetitColibri

jamidee said:


> Couldn't find one. Had to go with UK.





jamidee said:


> It was from paris so I don't think that's possible. They look like crystal colored swarovski so I'm going to try that.



Paris ?
didn't you say you got them from UK like 2 weeks ago ??


----------



## jenayb

318Platinum said:


> Kinda shocked that was even typed. Maybe she had never heard of Zanotti or Choo before Louboutin, I guess. You better believe when I go to Dallas this weekend, I am hitting up Choo, and any other shoe boutique I have overlooked because of Louboutin. He will ALWAYS be my first love, my very FIRST designer shoe, but at this rate, "What's Love Got to do With It?" LOL



 



PetitColibri said:


> Paris ?
> didn't you say you got them from UK like 2 weeks ago ??



She has them, regardless of where they came from. I do not think it matters if she got them from the moon.


----------



## rdgldy

ntntgo said:


> Like so many other long time collectors, I've been absent.  Just needed to pop in to give my worthless opinion.  As I've started to catalogue my collection to start dumping them, with the guidance of my dear friend, Jenay and my loyal JJR SA (and friend), I realized when I hit the 312 pair mark that it has been the thrill of the chase that has spurred me on for years.
> 
> Now that every teenage girl in my city is walking the mall in them, they're just not special anymore. The market is flooded (and don't EVEN get me started on the 20th Anniv Collection), the prices are ridiculous, and the quality is a fraction of what it used to be.
> 
> Anyhoo, I've made a handful of real friends through this Forum.  For that, I am thankful. Big hug!


Wow,* Nat*-that is a scary number.  I too have been absent due to much of what you've said.  Sadly, the brand is just not the same anymore.  I will hold on to my beautiful, old time CLs, but anything of late just doesn't do it for me-pricewise or any other way.


----------



## jenayb

rdgldy said:


> Wow,* Nat*-that is a scary number.  I too have been absent due to much of what you've said. * Sadly, the brand is just not the same anymore.*  I will hold on to my beautiful, old time CLs, but anything of late just doesn't do it for me-pricewise or any other way.



This. This exactly.


----------



## l.a_girl19

It is sad. I really feel like the brand is over in terms of what it used to stand for. I still love my Loubis but I will definitely cut back on my purchases. I also feel like the diminished quality and price increases are at a point of no return. This has inevitably changed the brand and what it used to be like before all the crazy hype.


----------



## jamidee

PetitColibri said:
			
		

> Paris ?
> didn't you say you got them from UK like 2 weeks ago ??



Isn't tht the same thing? Uk .. Paris.., they are all over the Pond and the same thing to me.

I believe they are from Paris though to be exact.


----------



## jamidee

jenaywins said:
			
		

> She has them, regardless of where they came from. I do not think it matters if she got them from the moon.



 at this point moon loubis would be cheaper!


----------



## 318Platinum

jenaywins said:
			
		

> This. This exactly.



I don't go many places, but I can say, without a doubt, I have only ever seen one pair of Loubies on another persons feet here in my city only once. No one here knows who McQueen, Louboutin, or Balmain is, so its almost as if they don't exist. Even when I go out of town, I don't see anyone in them. I guess I'm lucky, but at the same time, I would like to see a few more people walking around in them, and that's only because I have never seen anyone else in them, other than the SAs at the CL Dallas boutique.


----------



## 318Platinum

jamidee said:
			
		

> at this point moon loubis would be cheaper!



Lol, a Moon Loubi would TDF! ;-D


----------



## lovinshoes61

I will always love my Jimmy Choos and Manolo Blahniks...they werehe first designer items I ever purchased and remain a staple in my closet. 

Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## jenayb

l.a_girl19 said:


> It is sad. I really feel like the brand is over in terms of what it used to stand for. I still love my Loubis but I will definitely cut back on my purchases. I also feel like the diminished quality and price increases are at a point of no return. This has inevitably changed the brand and what it used to be like before all the crazy hype.



Mm hmm. I wouldn't mind paying more for an equal increase in quality.  



jamidee said:


> Isn't tht the same thing? Uk .. Paris.., they are all over the Pond and the same thing to me.
> 
> I believe they are from Paris though to be exact.



Lol! No, they are not the same thing, silly girl!  



318Platinum said:


> I don't go many places, but I can say, without a doubt, I have only ever seen one pair of Loubies on another persons feet here in my city only once. No one here knows who McQueen, Louboutin, or Balmain is, so its almost as if they don't exist. Even when I go out of town, I don't see anyone in them. I guess I'm lucky, but at the same time, I would like to see a few more people walking around in them, and that's only because I have never seen anyone else in them, other than the SAs at the CL Dallas boutique.



Sometimes....... It's nice to fly under the radar.


----------



## l.a_girl19

jenaywins said:


> Mm hmm. I wouldn't mind paying more for an equal increase in quality.



Absolutely. Just hope they have the good sense to at least do that!!!


----------



## GoGlam

I agree with all you ladies. I have to admit though, luxury goods' prices have definitely been increasing leaps and bounds above any inflationary measure.  For the last several years, I have been complaining to my mother about this.  I have seen gorgeous Manolos increase from a little under 500 to over 700 in a few short years.  Chanels--I could buy two bags several years ago for the price of one maxi today. Things are getting absurd in general.  I don't remember looking at one single pair of Zanottis over 1k even less than two years ago... But if one luxe brand (CL) increases its prices, others will undoubtedly follow.  I'm only 24 and I cannot magine what prices are going to be like by the time I'm 30!!!


----------



## dhampir2005

Nat, I'm so glad to see you here! Like many of you more seasoned ladies, I find myself more absent from this forum. I don't know, the brand is losing it's appeal. Whenever I wear mine and hear someone go "oh she's wearing red bottoms" I get a bit annoyed. 1. That's not what they're called and 2. It seems like everyone and their mom has "red bottoms" at the Houston Galleria. It's disheartening. I spent a long time searching for my Nitoinimoi booties and I'm actually in the process of letting them go. I'm just disappointed by the saturation and by the insane price point. The only spring shoes I loved were the Metal Nodo slingback but at 2395 I was baffled. My Lady Clous cost 1195. I assume if you add the tiny amount of strass and the exotic skin you could maybe... MAYBE tack on $500 but really? $1200? It's ridiculous. 

I find that it's easier to move some pairs in my collection out of it to fund the purchase of other items. Who knows maybe you'll spot my recent UHG item purchase as an accessory on the outfit threads 



ntntgo said:


> Like so many other long time collectors, I've been absent.  Just needed to pop in to give my worthless opinion.  As I've started to catalogue my collection to start dumping them, with the guidance of my dear friend, Jenay and my loyal JJR SA (and friend), I realized when I hit the 312 pair mark that it has been the thrill of the chase that has spurred me on for years.
> 
> Now that every teenage girl in my city is walking the mall in them, they're just not special anymore. The market is flooded (and don't EVEN get me started on the 20th Anniv Collection), the prices are ridiculous, and the quality is a fraction of what it used to be.
> 
> Anyhoo, I've made a handful of real friends through this Forum.  For that, I am thankful. Big hug!


----------



## heiress-ox

jamidee said:


> at this point moon loubis would be cheaper!



 isn't THAT the truth at the rate we're going!


----------



## Doglover1610

Where I'm from I never see Louboutins


----------



## jenayb

jamidee said:


> at this point moon loubis would be cheaper!



Moon Loubies!


----------



## AEGIS

318Platinum said:


> I don't go many places, but I can say, without a doubt, I have only ever seen one pair of Loubies on another persons feet here in my city only once. No one here knows who McQueen, Louboutin, or Balmain is, so its almost as if they don't exist. Even when I go out of town, I don't see anyone in them. I guess I'm lucky, but at the same time, I would like to see a few more people walking around in them, and that's only because I have never seen anyone else in them, other than the SAs at the CL Dallas boutique.




im gonna be honest--i live around DC.. in an area routinely rated one of the most expensive to live in in the US and when I go out--i don't see a lot of CLs. most people only have 1 pair, maybe less than a handful.  seeing CLs everywhere isn't going to effect how i wear them or buy them.  now i know women who buy luxury shoes, but there aren't THAT many. 

we had a Fashion Law event and out of the many many women there--had to be at least 100 women--maybe 10-15 women had on CLs--and I'm being generous with 10. 10% or so is not that many. and this was a fashionable crowd

 CL has entered the general consciousness of the public--but not many people are willing to or can spend the money on genuine CLs


----------



## jamidee

jenaywins said:
			
		

> Mm hmm. I wouldn't mind paying more for an equal increase in quality.
> 
> Lol! No, they are not the same thing, silly girl!
> 
> Sometimes....... It's nice to fly under the radar.



Hahah see how much I know? It's just found and bought... I rarely know where they are actually coming from.. But I think it's jjr... Isn't that Paris?


----------



## AEGIS

jamidee said:


> Hahah see how much I know? It's just found and bought... I rarely know where they are actually coming from.. But I think it's jjr... Isn't that Paris?




yes.


----------



## jamidee

jenaywins said:
			
		

> Moon Loubies!



I havent been around these parts for very long but I do get extremely disappointed to pay so much only to have to worry about pieces falling off. I'm so pissed at my asteroids that I considered getting rid ofthem altogether. Almost like their punishment Is banishment from my collection and shame. 

It really makes me so sad.


----------



## jenayb

jamidee said:


> Hahah see how much I know? It's just found and bought... I rarely know where they are actually coming from.. But I think it's jjr... Isn't that Paris?



Yes.


----------



## jamidee

AEGIS said:
			
		

> yes.



Well, then... The asteroids and many others are from Paris.

Glad that's settled...


----------



## heiress-ox

jamidee said:


> I havent been around these parts for very long but I do get extremely disappointed to pay so much only to have to worry about pieces falling off. I'm so pissed at my asteroids that I considered getting rid ofthem altogether. Almost like their punishment Is banishment from my collection and shame.
> 
> It really makes me so sad.



before their banishment, can we at least get some pics  I would be pissed too for the price that you paid for them, it seems almost like the recent batch of asteroids were rushed as i've heard some other stories about parts falling off


----------



## jamidee

heiress-ox said:


> before their banishment, can we at least get some pics  I would be pissed too for the price that you paid for them, it seems almost like the recent batch of asteroids were rushed as i've heard some other stories about parts falling off



definitely. I don't have bday pics but I wore them with a great Naven dress. http://www.revolveclothing.com/DisplayProduct.jsp?product=NVEN-WD42&c=Naven

I'll take mod pics soon.


----------



## jamidee

I need advice. I need the summerissima. Should I just purchase now or... think they might possibly make the sale?


----------



## jenayb

jamidee said:


> I need advice. I need the summerissima. Should I just purchase now or... think they might possibly make the sale?



I'm buying the white python full price this week.... I could see the red suede version making sale, though...


----------



## jamidee

jenaywins said:


> I'm buying the white python full price this week.... I could see the red suede version making sale, though...



http://www.neimanmarcus.com/product...4&itemId=prod140880264&parentId=&cmCat=search

this is the one I want...Don't think it'll make the sale?


----------



## jamidee

jenaywins said:


> I'm buying the white python full price this week.... I could see the red suede version making sale, though...



I haven't seen it in person, so I'll let you get and post mod pics then go from there.


----------



## jenayb

jamidee said:


> I haven't seen it in person, so I'll let you get and post mod pics then go from there.



Yes, the one you linked to is the one I'm picking up. I have a $900 boutique credit so why not, right? 

Honestly, the sales have been so damn unpredictable. I would say that the python is likely to not make it whereas the red suede heel should... But heck. Who knows these days?


----------



## jamidee

jenaywins said:


> Yes, the one you linked to is the one I'm picking up. I have a $900 boutique credit so why not, right?
> 
> Honestly, the sales have been so damn unpredictable. I would say that the python is likely to not make it whereas the red suede heel should... But heck. Who knows these days?



 well, post mod pics asap so I can decide if I want to follow in your footsteps!


----------



## carlinha

jenaywins said:


> I'm buying the white python full price this week.... I could see the red suede version making sale, though...




ooohhh the white python are amazing *jenay*!  i can't wait to see modeling pics!


----------



## jenayb

carlinha said:


> ooohhh the white python are amazing *jenay*!  i can't wait to see modeling pics!



Thank you, I can't wait to see them in person! Have you seen them?


----------



## jenayb

jamidee said:


> well, post mod pics asap so I can decide if I want to follow in your footsteps!



 Will do!


----------



## Faraasha

PetitColibri said:


> thanks for posting







xCHANELx said:


> Gorgeous!! How do these fit?? Tts?



Thank you! Yes, I got these TTS 



AEGIS said:


> beautiful! thanks for posting a pic!



Thank you lovely!


----------



## msd31

While we are on the subject of quality, here is a bad  pair of highness I received. Missing, gaping stitching in the back.  I actually bought two pairs and they both had defects on them. One has a spot on it, and this other one has missing stitching, both on the right shoe.  Which would you keep?


----------



## LizzielovesCL

msd31 said:


> While we are on the subject of quality, here is a bad pair of highness I received. Missing, gaping stitching in the back. I actually bought two pairs and they both had defects on them. One has a spot on it, and this other one has missing stitching, both on the right shoe. Which would you keep?


 Msd, I can't believe these are Louboutins!! Their quality is horrible! IMO, I wouldn't keep either and purchase a completely different pair.


----------



## HOLLYWOOD,

msd31 said:


> While we are on the subject of quality, here is a bad  pair of highness I received. Missing, gaping stitching in the back.  I actually bought two pairs and they both had defects on them. One has a spot on it, and this other one has missing stitching, both on the right shoe.  Which would you keep?



I thought mine were bad but these are terrible!


----------



## msd31

HOLLYWOOD said:


> I thought mine were bad but these are terrible!




What happened to yours?

I am thinking of returning them both and just get a regular lady peep or jenny.  So sad.  =(


----------



## msd31

LizzielovesCL said:


> Msd, I can't believe these are Louboutins!! Their quality is horrible! IMO, I wouldn't keep either and purchase a completely different pair.



I wish I started buying cl's years ago so that I wouldn't have to pay such high prices for blah quality!


----------



## HOLLYWOOD,

msd31 said:


> What happened to yours?
> 
> I am thinking of returning them both and just get a regular lady peep or jenny.  So sad.  =(



Bad stitching and wrinkles, but I still kept them.
Get the Lady Peeps!


----------



## jenayb

msd31 said:


> While we are on the subject of quality, here is a bad  pair of highness I received. Missing, gaping stitching in the back.  I actually bought two pairs and they both had defects on them. One has a spot on it, and this other one has missing stitching, both on the right shoe.  Which would you keep?



Typically when people post "defects" on here, I usually want to tell them that they are literally worried over nothing and that they are being nit-picky; this is CLEARLY not the case here. For what you paid, those shoes are completely unacceptable. That seem looks like dookie. You need a new pair, hon.


----------



## HOLLYWOOD,

jenaywins said:


> Typically when people post "defects" on here, I usually want to tell them that they are literally worried over nothing and that they are being nit-picky; this is CLEARLY not the case here. For what you paid, those shoes are completely unacceptable. That seem looks like dookie. You need a new pair, hon.



I agree J, these are bad. Seems like many of the nude Highness are dookies!


----------



## Faraasha

Hey All,

More pics as promised..


----------



## PetitColibri

Faraasha said:


> Hey All,
> 
> More pics as promised..
> 
> 
> View attachment 1647983
> 
> 
> View attachment 1647984
> 
> 
> View attachment 1647985





thanks so much for the pics !

TDF !!!


----------



## sobe2009

Faraasha said:


> Hey All,
> 
> More pics as promised..
> 
> 
> View attachment 1647983
> 
> 
> View attachment 1647984
> 
> 
> View attachment 1647985



What a special beautiful shoe, thanks for posting. Congratulations!!!


----------



## Dessye

Faraasha said:


> Hey All,
> 
> More pics as promised..
> 
> 
> View attachment 1647983
> 
> 
> View attachment 1647984
> 
> 
> View attachment 1647985



  They are amazing on you!!  I didn't think I'd like this style but seeing it on makes me change my mind!  But must stay the course...


----------



## Dessye

msd31 said:


> While we are on the subject of quality, here is a bad  pair of highness I received. Missing, gaping stitching in the back.  I actually bought two pairs and they both had defects on them. One has a spot on it, and this other one has missing stitching, both on the right shoe.  Which would you keep?



  That is AWFUL!!!!


----------



## Cityfashionista

msd31 said:
			
		

> While we are on the subject of quality, here is a bad  pair of highness I received. Missing, gaping stitching in the back.  I actually bought two pairs and they both had defects on them. One has a spot on it, and this other one has missing stitching, both on the right shoe.  Which would you keep?



Wow. I'm in agreement with many of the other posters. I'm sorry you got such a awful pair.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

msd31 said:


> While we are on the subject of quality, here is a bad  pair of highness I received. Missing, gaping stitching in the back.  I actually bought two pairs and they both had defects on them. One has a spot on it, and this other one has missing stitching, both on the right shoe.  Which would you keep?



yikes... I'm so sorry for this... I dunno what else to say other than good luck in the future??? if you decide to keep them, maybe wear them for a while. If the stitching gets more loose, bring them to a good cobbler to have it re-stitched.


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

msd31 said:


> While we are on the subject of quality, here is a bad  pair of highness I received. Missing, gaping stitching in the back.  I actually bought two pairs and they both had defects on them. One has a spot on it, and this other one has missing stitching, both on the right shoe.  Which would you keep?




this looks like someone forced their foot into this shoe to try to make it fit  I would definitely return these ASAP!


----------



## msd31

Thank you for confirming how I felt about this ladies, this pair will be going back.


----------



## jamidee

jenaywins said:


> Typically when people post "defects" on here, I usually want to tell them that they are literally worried over nothing and that they are being nit-picky; this is CLEARLY not the case here. For what you paid, those shoes are completely unacceptable. That seem looks like dookie. You need a new pair, hon.


Summerissima?? I'm sooo ready for some mod and shoe pics!


----------



## jenayb

jamidee said:


> Summerissima?? I'm sooo ready for some mod and shoe pics!


 


I'm ready to see them, too! I'm waiting for them to become available at the Palazzo, as I have a credit for the Pensee and wanted to spend it with them. Hopefully Gregory will be phoning me this week!!


----------



## heychar

msd31 said:


> While we are on the subject of quality, here is a bad  pair of highness I received. Missing, gaping stitching in the back.  I actually bought two pairs and they both had defects on them. One has a spot on it, and this other one has missing stitching, both on the right shoe.  Which would you keep?





HOLLYWOOD said:


> I thought mine were bad but these are terrible!



Thats why I returned mine! I just couldn't tolerate it for the price! I initially went in for an exchange and the 2 pairs they had were worse than the ones I was returning! the Black calf leather/red toe cap ones were fine no flaws at all!
The SA's said they noticed there seems to be a problem with the patent ones, I thought it was a bad batch that my store had ..looks like its global!


----------



## jenayb

jamidee said:


> Summerissima?? I'm sooo ready for some mod and shoe pics!


 


jenaywins said:


> I'm ready to see them, too! I'm waiting for them to become available at the Palazzo, as I have a credit for the Pensee and wanted to spend it with them. Hopefully Gregory will be phoning me this week!!


 
Um, wtf!?!?!? Why did this JUST land in my inbox!????!!!!!!! 

Hello again, 
We just received in the Summerissima in white python.
Please let me know if you are still interested.

Thank you

Gregory


----------



## jamidee

jenaywins said:


> Um, wtf!?!?!? Why did this JUST land in my inbox!????!!!!!!!
> 
> Hello again,
> We just received in the Summerissima in white python.
> Please let me know if you are still interested.
> 
> Thank you
> 
> Gregory



The SHOE GODS WERE LISTENING!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jenayb

jamidee said:


> The SHOE GODS WERE LISTENING!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 
Hahahaha yes!!!!!


----------



## jamidee

jenaywins said:


> Hahahaha yes!!!!!



Now, I'm going to "patiently" wait your reveal... and by patiently...I mean stalk and refresh tpf every minute on the minute. :ninja:


----------



## jenayb

jamidee said:


> Now, I'm going to "patiently" wait your reveal... and by patiently...I mean stalk and refresh tpf every minute on the minute. :ninja:



 hopefully I'll have them by Friday!!


----------



## gymangel812

i know the anniversary collection is the opposite of limited when my crappy saks that has about *maybe* 10 different pairs, most of which are classic pairs. too bad i don't think the isolde will be there, that's the only one i care about. i will go anyways out of curiousity though.


----------



## Alice1979

Love the leopard Panier!

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...RTMENT<>ast_id=1408474395222441&bmUID=joNl8zD

Picks & Co preorder on saks.com:

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...RTMENT<>ast_id=1408474395222441&bmUID=joNnKTX


----------



## Nolia

I wonder if the Picks are TTS or more Pigalle. =/



Alice1979 said:


> Love the leopard Panier!
> 
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...RTMENT<>ast_id=1408474395222441&bmUID=joNl8zD
> 
> Picks & Co preorder on saks.com:
> 
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...RTMENT<>ast_id=1408474395222441&bmUID=joNnKTX


----------



## sofaa

Ahh can someone help me find out which department stores will be getting in the *BLACK PICKS & CO*? I just stumbled on this picture googling if there were any other colorways besides the gold version..


----------



## jamidee

Alice1979 said:


> Love the leopard Panier!
> 
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...RTMENT<>ast_id=1408474395222441&bmUID=joNl8zD
> 
> Picks & Co preorder on saks.com:
> 
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...RTMENT<>ast_id=1408474395222441&bmUID=joNnKTX



I'm definitely purchasing the piks and co...


----------



## jamidee

sofaa said:


> Ahh can someone help me find out which department stores will be getting in the *BLACK PICKS & CO*? I just stumbled on this picture googling if there were any other colorways besides the gold version..



oh holy mother... I love love love love love love. Intel, please?


----------



## AEGIS

piks and co reminds me so much of the candy pump


----------



## aoqtpi

sofaa said:


> Ahh can someone help me find out which department stores will be getting in the *BLACK PICKS & CO*? I just stumbled on this picture googling if there were any other colorways besides the gold version..



WOW I love these!


----------



## laleeza

AEGIS said:


> piks and co reminds me so much of the candy pump



 me too! Oh how I wish they were 100mm


----------



## sofaa

laleeza said:


> me too! Oh how I wish they were 100mm



They have the Black "Just Piks" 100mm version on luisaviaroma.com for preorder if you're interested 

http://www.luisaviaroma.com/index.a...Q000NyBCTEFDSw==&season=actual&seasProdID=55I


----------



## evanescent

For the Bianca 120 ladies:

http://www.mytheresa.com/int_en/bianca-120-platform-pumps.html

YUMMY!  I'd get this in a heartbeat if they were the 140s!


----------



## Star1231

Alice1979 said:


> Love the leopard Panier!
> 
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...RTMENT<>ast_id=1408474395222441&bmUID=joNl8zD
> 
> Picks & Co preorder on saks.com:
> 
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...RTMENT<>ast_id=1408474395222441&bmUID=joNnKTX



Love the panier!!


----------



## laleeza

sofaa said:


> They have the Black "Just Piks" 100mm version on luisaviaroma.com for preorder if you're interested
> 
> http://www.luisaviaroma.com/index.a...Q000NyBCTEFDSw==&season=actual&seasProdID=55I



Thank you! I really want the lace to hide my feet


----------



## Faraasha

PetitColibri said:


> thanks so much for the pics !
> 
> TDF !!!



 You are truly welcome.. And thanks hun!



sobe2009 said:


> What a special beautiful shoe, thanks for posting. Congratulations!!!



Thank you so much!!... Love the Isolde on you btw.. Gorgeous..



Dessye said:


> They are amazing on you!!  I didn't think I'd like this style but seeing it on makes me change my mind!  But must stay the course...



Thank you gorgeous!!


----------



## Faraasha

sofaa said:


> Ahh can someone help me find out which department stores will be getting in the *BLACK PICKS & CO*? I just stumbled on this picture googling if there were any other colorways besides the gold version..





Omg!... I'm IN LOVE...


----------



## JetSetGo!

Closed for archiving due to length.


----------

